# Isabel Marant clothes & accessories!



## coco5

Hello.
I decided Isabel marant deserved her own thread
So who has clothes or jewelry from this brand?
I only have a pompon bracelet from SS 2011 for now but Im planning on buying clothes and maybe a pompon necklace.
Post pics!


----------



## faintlymacabre

I really want to buy this sweater, but I'm having trouble finding it...


----------



## French75

great thread ! I have many IM clothes & shoes 

Like those boots from F/W 2010












Those pumps in black and in red (total crush lol)


----------



## French75

High-knee boots from F/W 2009, my favorite pair !


----------



## KristyDarling

^^^ Lovely collection!!  I love IM, especially the Etoile collection which is more in line with my budget.


----------



## Greentea

^ I'm dying over the new star print Etoile chiffon blouse on NAP!


----------



## gracekelly

Could someone please tell me about the sizing?  Run large? Run small?


----------



## linhhhuynh

French, those shoes are so cute!!


----------



## coco5

FRENCH: love the boots!!

I like the sneakers and the boucle jacket. Actually I like everything IM does lol.
I saw the rugby dress in Elle and it looked very cute!
Anyone know when the choker necklaces will be out?

Here's my bracelet


----------



## linhhhuynh

^cute coco!


----------



## coco5

faintlymacabre said:


> I really want to buy this sweater, but I'm having trouble finding it...



I love that sweater too. Anyone know the price?


Thanks lin!


----------



## KristyDarling

gracekelly said:


> Could someone please tell me about the sizing?  Run large? Run small?



I have found that IM clothing generally runs a tad large.


----------



## am2022

Love ISabel Marant.  Post some more pics ladies!
I will try to take pics of mine this weekend!


----------



## coco5

Printemps ete 2011:

( I love everything especially that purple pattern)


----------



## coco5

So who has seen the new things on Net a Porter?? 
There is not much on the american website  but if you check out the french there's more choice.
I love the exhibition necklace and the Yuli scarves. I will be looking out for them in April
Im dying for a Yuli scarfThe beige is beautiful but may get dirty too easily. Indigo seems better to care for. Indigo here I come
edit: i just noticed the pink stripes in the beige scarf.... I feel this will be a difficult decision.


----------



## flower71

Great thread! I am a huge IM fan and have been for maybe...8-10 years??
I have a few pairs of booties and some dresses and a jacket. And her T shirts are the best.

French75, I have been eyeing a pair of pumps but the heels seem soooo high?? 10-11 cm is that right? They are just so damn sexy too, as a friend (boy) told me once, lol...
I just got the belt shown in the pic of the purple romper, and I can't wait to try lots of items from the collection...


----------



## French75

Hi Flower, sorry just saw your post
The heels are not very high, no worries, not sure if it's even 10 cm...
I don't have any troubles wearing them at all


----------



## KristyDarling

I just got the Susan voile dress! (Etoile line)


----------



## Gerry

Can we order items on the NAP website from a country other than the one we live in? Like a "France" item to be sent to the US? Just wondering.


----------



## drati

Yes, I think you can. ^^^


----------



## Greentea

KristyDarling said:


> I just got the Susan voile dress! (Etoile line)



Love this!


----------



## explorer27

I recently got an Etoile Isabel Marant black wool dress for a great deal, will post pictures this weekend!


----------



## angelastoel

a lovely tpf member told me about this Isabel Marant thread and I definetly agree she deserves her own. 
I am a big fan of het spring summer '10 collection and I will show my collection here soon!
Here is already a pic when I am wearing my favourite piece op all, the flana jacket:


----------



## birkingal

^*angelastoel*, the tweed jacket looks exquisite. It's like an edgier version of the traditional Chanel jacket. The detailing along the neckline is simply beautiful.


----------



## KristyDarling

^^ Thanks, Greentea! It arrives on Monday, I'm so excited!

Angelastoel -- that jacket is just DEEEVINE!


----------



## French75

Isabel Marant F/W 2011 show in Paris this week 






source: carolinesmode


----------



## coco5

I dont love the white boots.
I m not a fan of this collection.
It just looks less Isabel Marantesque to me ...
Someone said on a french forum that this collection seemed more for North Americans clients.


----------



## Greentea

Not feeling the boots, either. much prefer her Dicker style boots. But I'd wear that gray dress and black sleeveless coat in a hot minute!


----------



## Greentea

angelastoel said:


> a lovely tpf member told me about this Isabel Marant thread and I definetly agree she deserves her own.
> I am a big fan of het spring summer '10 collection and I will show my collection here soon!
> Here is already a pic when I am wearing my favourite piece op all, the flana jacket:



Angel - that's a dream piece. Amazing.


----------



## coco5

The little black pompon on my IM necklace fell off  I have no idea where it is


----------



## am2022

ive said it before and ill say it again!!!

I need a FLANA jacket in my life!
love this on you angela!!!





angelastoel said:


> a lovely tpf member told me about this Isabel Marant thread and I definetly agree she deserves her own.
> I am a big fan of het spring summer '10 collection and I will show my collection here soon!
> Here is already a pic when I am wearing my favourite piece op all, the flana jacket:


----------



## am2022

i agree this is a little bit over the top...

would like to see it worn by normal regular people and i might change my mind..

good for the wallet actually .. unless they start growing on you .. then i'm in trouble again.!!!



French75 said:


> Isabel Marant F/W 2011 show in Paris this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: carolinesmode


----------



## coco5

I found the pompon which does not look much like a pompon anymore. I would advise all of you who own a pompon necklace or bracelet to check how firmly it is attached.


----------



## DollyAntics

I  the flana jacket...so much that I bought two! 

I have the dark blue that angel has and the grey...they are fabulously well made.


----------



## am2022

okay now dollyantics.. surely you don't need two flana jackets in your life ... 

  how about i help you get rid of one???

please post pics..  i can live vicariously through you and angela's for now!



DollyAntics said:


> I  the flana jacket...so much that I bought two!
> 
> I have the dark blue that angel has and the grey...they are fabulously well made.


----------



## DollyAntics

Haha, I love these jackets just as much as my Chanel one, they really are wonderful. I will take some pics this week and post! 



amacasa said:


> okay now dollyantics.. surely you don't need two flana jackets in your life ...
> 
> how about i help you get rid of one???
> 
> please post pics..  i can live vicariously through you and angela's for now!


----------



## am2022

coco5.. so glad you found the little pompom... that's the important part of the necklace and it can't get lost!



coco5 said:


> I found the pompon which does not look much like a pompon anymore. I would advise all of you who own a pompon necklace or bracelet to check how firmly it is attached.


----------



## am2022

How about Isabel Marant fur???

Does anybody have one???

Ive been eyeing the thibo fur versus the black richard one??? for the longest time...

Post pics !!!


----------



## pippi_

Hi everyone

I also need some info on Isabel Marant furs.

Does anyone have this fur?

If so could you give me the measurements of the hood length and width, the body length and the width and the sleeve length?


----------



## gossipgurl

Just looked at the latest IM collection. I loved her spring collection but was a little disappointed with the Fall show. I think Coco is right, she is trying to cater to her North American clients. 


For anybody living in France, I just picked up a magazine that has a great spread on IM (her favourite places in Paris etc...) I think the mag was called Madame and it's only one euro so you really can't go wrong.


----------



## coco5

gossipgurl said:


> Just looked at the latest IM collection. I loved her spring collection but was a little disappointed with the Fall show. I think Coco is right, she is trying to cater to her North American clients.
> 
> .



Its a shame Her "parisian" collections were perfect. I think thats what her North American clients may have liked.
I guess we will see if she continues in this trail for the next collection.
But I love the Etoile collection of this season!


----------



## angelastoel

DollyAntics said:


> I  the flana jacket...so much that I bought two!
> 
> I have the dark blue that angel has and the grey...they are fabulously well made.



you ere one lucky girl! I wish I will find the grey one one day!

I also posted this in the outfit of the day topic, but it belongs here too!
FW 2010 skirt:


----------



## KristyDarling

KristyDarling said:


> I just got the Susan voile dress! (Etoile line)



My NAP order finally came and I just tried this dress on. I am in looooove! It is just so dang COOL. It is definitely a subtle piece -- there is no waist-defining element so it's sort of got a boyfriend vibe to it. It's a shirt dress that is meant to make you look straight up-and-down...very elegant and effortless. It's flattering for those of us who have less-than-perfect midsections but who are slim overall. With a pair of heels, red lipstick, and a messy side bun, it looks unbelievably chic! It's a dressed-down glamour. Very Parisian, I would think!


----------



## Greentea

^ wow, I need one now!


----------



## am2022

modelling pics please kristy darling!


----------



## angelastoel

DollyAntics said:


> Haha, I love these jackets just as much as my Chanel one, they really are wonderful. I will take some pics this week and post!



I can't wait!


----------



## PrincessBal

I can finally contribute to this thread! I am wearing my black bouclé jacket from the Etoile collection, since it's black you can't really make out the detailing but it is shorter in the back and is cut asymmetrical in the front:


----------



## angelastoel

@ Dollyantics: I am waiting for your pictures! I would love to see them so much.

@ Princessbal: I can't see the details, but I believe it is amazing IRL!


----------



## angelastoel

well, nobody is posting, so I will post again.
Here is the Vally jacket from the Etoile line


----------



## Greentea

^ I adore it!


----------



## jennified_

I want a IM jacket sooooooo bad!!!


----------



## monap_1981

Beautiful jacket!  Thanks for posting!




angelastoel said:


> a lovely tpf member told me about this Isabel Marant thread and I definetly agree she deserves her own.
> I am a big fan of het spring summer '10 collection and I will show my collection here soon!
> Here is already a pic when I am wearing my favourite piece op all, the flana jacket:


----------



## monap_1981

Love this jacket as well!




angelastoel said:


> well, nobody is posting, so I will post again.
> Here is the Vally jacket from the Etoile line


----------



## angelastoel

here my etoile isabel marant "perfect black trousers"


----------



## Handbag_Whore

French75 said:


> High-knee boots from F/W 2009, my favorite pair !


 

LOVE your bracelet, is it Tiffany, which is it?


----------



## French75

Handbag_Whore said:


> LOVE your bracelet, is it Tiffany, which is it?


 
Yes it's Tiffany 
The one that comes with the heart pendant. And I added an extra charm (the blue bag). The name of the bracelet is Return to Tiffany - Heart tag charm bracelet on the website


----------



## French75

I went to Isabel Marant today and bought a few goodies. 2 dresses + a necklace + 3 bracelets. 

IM Dress 1










IM dress 2





IM necklace






IM turquoise bracelets


----------



## coco5

I love what you bought!!
Would you mind telling me the price of the IM necklace? its gorgeous!


----------



## French75

coco5 said:


> I love what you bought!!
> Would you mind telling me the price of the IM necklace? its gorgeous!


 
Thank you very much 
The necklace was 45 EUR


----------



## simone72

French75 said:


> Thank you very much
> The necklace was 45 EUR



Beautiful lot! I was wondering as far as pricing how much were the dresses I am comparing to the US, the first dress is my favorite of the collection, lucky gal!


----------



## French75

Thank you very much *simone* !
It's funny because I asked the SA today about the prices in the US (I'm going to NYC on vacation soon and will be located near the IM store). But she told me it's more expensive than in France, even with the USD/EUR exchange rate, it won't be interesting for me (that must be expensive then !)
The first dress (from the show) is 740 EUR in Paris  
The white dress is only 180 EUR (it's the Etoile IM collection, less expensive)



simone72 said:


> Beautiful lot! I was wondering as far as pricing how much were the dresses I am comparing to the US, the first dress is my favorite of the collection, lucky gal!


----------



## simone72

French75 said:


> Thank you very much *simone* !
> It's funny because I asked the SA today about the prices in the US (I'm going to NYC on vacation soon and will be located near the IM store). But she told me it's more expensive than in France, even with the USD/EUR exchange rate, it won't be interesting for me (that must be expensive then !)
> The first dress (from the show) is 740 EUR in Paris
> The white dress is only 180 EUR (it's the Etoile IM collection, less expensive)



Pretty interesting the white dress here is $315 on Netaporter but only available in indigo and the other I have seen over a thousand, it's wonderful you have the IM store locally and can access to a lot more stock and availability.It is very hard here to shop her line since most is done online and to figure out what size is good.I have a few pieces from her fall line and spring I will post soon


----------



## French75

simone72 said:


> Pretty interesting the white dress here is $315 on Netaporter but only available in indigo and the other I have seen over a thousand, it's wonderful you have the IM store locally and can access to a lot more stock and availability.It is very hard here to shop her line since most is done online and to figure out what size is good.I have a few pieces from her fall line and spring I will post soon


 
It's true that it's not easy to pick up the right size... the white dress is size 1 and the purple dress is size 3 !!! lol
I can't wait to see what pieces you have


----------



## PrincessBal

Here is my new Gary Jacket from the Etoile line:


----------



## simone72

So pretty PrincessBal!
I have some pieces to share from the Etoile line but not really into modeling so I will just post pics:
Here's my boucle jacket from 2010-11 fall


----------



## simone72

And here's my Etoile skirt from Spring 2011 with the stars and circles pattern


----------



## simone72

This skirt is from 2010


----------



## simone72

Kim ruched top


----------



## simone72

Terence burnout tee


----------



## hktaitai

French75 said:


> I went to Isabel Marant today and bought a few goodies. 2 dresses + a necklace + 3 bracelets.
> 
> IM Dress 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM dress 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM turquoise bracelets


Lovely purchases, French 75! 
So the turquoise bracelets are a 3-piece set?


----------



## hktaitai

PrincessBal said:


> Here is my new Gary Jacket from the Etoile line:


Lovely modelling pic, PrincessBal! Also love how you wear the McQueen scarf with the Gary - they are a perfect match.
I've got the same jacket


----------



## hktaitai

Got a few lovely items from the 11SS collection, both mainline and Etoile...

Etoile SAM cashmere-mix scarves (made in Italy!), one in turquoise, one in black:


----------



## hktaitai

Then, Etoile CLIVE linen jacket (with grosgrain belt), and two GARY jackets (charcoal, and light grey)...


----------



## hktaitai

Finally, my fave jackets from the mainline, including the Chanel-esque ELALI in ecru with black leather trim, and the fab sleeveless JANO with feather, crystal (glass?) and brass chain trim... 

Hope you gals like these


----------



## DollyAntics

^^ Great collection! LOVE the Jano!


----------



## hktaitai

French75 said:


> Thank you very much *simone* !
> It's funny because I asked the SA today about the prices in the US (I'm going to NYC on vacation soon and will be located near the IM store). But she told me it's more expensive than in France, even with the USD/EUR exchange rate, it won't be interesting for me (that must be expensive then !)
> The first dress (from the show) is 740 EUR in Paris
> The white dress is only 180 EUR (it's the Etoile IM collection, less expensive)


 
Hi French75, I believe your SA is right. We have Isabel Marant boutiques here in Hong Kong and the prices are higher than those in France; I suppose the same applies to the NYC store. Plus, the buyers always won't get all colour options of a certain item, and usually what they don't have is what you like the best.  Sigh.  Anyway, I still get most of my Marant's in the HK store only because I'm now entitled to a 20% discount , which brings the prices to a more comparable level of Paris's.


----------



## DollyAntics

My Flana jackets...


----------



## hktaitai

DollyAntics said:


> ^^ Great collection! LOVE the Jano!


 
Thanks loads, DollyAntics


----------



## hktaitai

DollyAntics said:


> My Flana jackets...


 
  your Flana's!!!
We are jacket twins  -- I've got the same light blue one, plus the dark blue one sans trim (called Fosfo, I think)


----------



## hktaitai

amacasa said:


> How about Isabel Marant fur???
> 
> Does anybody have one???
> 
> Ive been eyeing the thibo fur versus the black richard one??? for the longest time...
> 
> Post pics !!!


 
Hi *amacasa*, I have two fur items, one is the XANUCO jacket in rose, the other is the XACALA vest, also in rose (I know, I know).  I haven't taken a pic of the XACALA, but attached is one borrowed from creaturesofcomfort.com.

I first got the vest in Hong Kong, and then saw the jacket ON SALE in Paris. Figuring that buying one at half price (yes!) means that I could amortize the cost, I decided to also get the jacket even though it is in the same colour of my vest. Sis said I am crazy to buy something identical. I replied, they are not; one has sleeves!


----------



## sonya

hktaitai said:


> Finally, my fave jackets from the mainline, including the Chanel-esque ELALI in ecru with black leather trim, and the fab sleeveless JANO with feather, crystal (glass?) and brass chain trim...
> 
> Hope you gals like these



The Jano-wow!

The thread is making me miss Paris. My friend had just moved his new apartment in St. Germain. I was walking around at night, exploring the neighborhood, and stumbled upon Isabel Marant.

What a great neighborhood! I miss it!


----------



## hktaitai

sonya said:


> The Jano-wow!
> 
> The thread is making me miss Paris. My friend had just moved his new apartment in St. Germain. I was walking around at night, exploring the neighborhood, and stumbled upon Isabel Marant.
> 
> What a great neighborhood! I miss it!


Thanks heaps, sonya 

Agreed. Paris is a city that you can visit for the thousandth time and still feel totally in love with


----------



## am2022

Hktaitai I've died and gone to heaven
your marant jackets are tdf!

The fur coat and vest are so pretty.   The
jano

we are jacket twins on the Gary dark grey.
I also have a brown trench and the name starts with o buticant remember

anyways the only fur that I'm seeing available on eBay is the blue ocre thibo and thai?

Didn't really like the raccoon stripes butnow it's growing on me.

Anybodyhere with the thibo or thai or anybodyhas seen them in person?
I think I
likethe ocre better than the blue.

Dollyantics love the flanas!


----------



## hktaitai

amacasa said:


> Hktaitai I've died and gone to heaven
> your marant jackets are tdf!
> 
> The fur coat and vest are so pretty. The
> jano
> 
> we are jacket twins on the Gary dark grey.
> I also have a brown trench and the name starts with o buticant remember
> 
> anyways the only fur that I'm seeing available on eBay is the blue ocre thibo and thai?
> 
> Didn't really like the raccoon stripes butnow it's growing on me.
> 
> Anybodyhere with the thibo or thai or anybodyhas seen them in person?
> I think I
> likethe ocre better than the blue.
> 
> Dollyantics love the flanas!


 
Thank you, thank you, dear *amacasa *
Glad that we are jacket twins! Please do post a pic of your trench!

Don't kill me - but thibo's stripes always remind me of Carol in Where the Wild Things Are...... (pic 1) 

Anyway, what is interesting is, Opening Ceremony DID collaborate with WTWTA and created this gorgeous flare coat...... (pic 2)


----------



## hktaitai

amacasa said:


> Anybodyhere with the thibo or thai or anybodyhas seen them in person?
> I think I
> likethe ocre better than the blue.


 
Hi again *amacasa*, yes I have seen the Thibo in the Isabel Marant store HK (they didn't stock Thai though); both colors are pretty.

Regarding the black Richard you mentioned in your earlier post, it's also very nice, just quite much heavier than the Thibo. Personally I prefer the Rick, cos I'm just 5'2" and it looks less overwhelming on me. But then I didn't buy it at the end as I was pretty sure I'd be heartborken when it got dirty, which is expected to happen really soon for a white rabbit coat.


----------



## hktaitai

simone72 said:


> And here's my Etoile skirt from Spring 2011 with the stars and circles pattern



Hi simone, saw your cute skirt at the Marant store today and love the star print! 
I'm torn between this cutie and the dress version......


----------



## am2022

hktaitai... im torn bw the thai coat in ocre versus the shorter bull fur with hood!


----------



## am2022

here is a pic of the thai coat!

I would have preferred just 2 colors... this is three all in all: orange, black and lilac stripes!  its hard when you can't try it on!!!


----------



## DollyAntics

^^ the ocre is stunning IRL! Really gorgeous colours, pictures don't do it justice! I saw it in the short jacket version in Joseph months ago and it was TDF!


----------



## DollyAntics

Here's a pic of RZ rocking it...


----------



## simone72

hktaitai said:


> Hi simone, saw your cute skirt at the Marant store today and love the star print!
> I'm torn between this cutie and the dress version......




I love the dress but it wasn't available on netaporter, you're lucky to have the store in your town!


----------



## am2022

Dolly antics.. thanks for your help..
were you able to try it on?
wondering about the sizing as you know how marant's sizes being inconsistent?

im usually a marant size 1 ( US size 4)
should i go marant 1 on this thai coat or size 2?
thanks!!!



DollyAntics said:


> Here's a pic of RZ rocking it...


----------



## kat99

Has anybody seen the Topshop antique boot? Think it looks very similar to the Marant boot


----------



## simone72

kat99 said:


> Has anybody seen the Topshop antique boot? Think it looks very similar to the Marant boot



I have, very similar but sold out (


----------



## angelastoel

DollyAntics said:


> My Flana jackets...



that's just amazing and so cool to see them together!!!


----------



## hktaitai

amacasa said:


> hktaitai... im torn bw the thai coat in ocre versus the shorter bull fur with hood!



I vote for the Bull! (am I the only one?  )


----------



## hktaitai

simone72 said:


> I love the dress but it wasn't available on netaporter, you're lucky to have the store in your town!




Interestingly, I ended up giving up both, but picked another Etoile dress! 
Will post pic asap.


----------



## hktaitai

hktaitai said:


> Interestingly, I ended up giving up both, but picked another Etoile dress!
> Will post pic asap.


 
So here it is the Etoile BELL silk-chiffon dress.  At first I thought it might be too loud (because of the silver flecks), but my SA insisted me to give it a shot, which I did.  Turned out it's really, really nice, even on shorter people (ie me).  My apologies for the terrible picture; you could find much better ones from NaP, http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/114666 

Also acquired are 2 DUNST lace tops from the mainline, in black and ecru. NaP has it in white as well, if any one is interested: http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/113096


----------



## am2022

Hktaitai love them. Now mod pics pls!


----------



## hktaitai

simone72 said:


> I love the dress but it wasn't available on netaporter, you're lucky to have the store in your town!


 
*simone* please consider calling the following shops for the Harold dress:

http://metiersf.blogspot.com/2011/02/this-just-in-etoile-by-isabel-marant.html (San Francisco)

http://lakeboutique.com/?cat=4 (Los Angeles)

http://mischboutique.blogspot.com/2011/02/isabel-marant-some-mainline-and-more.html (Vancouver, Canada)

Good luck


----------



## hktaitai

amacasa said:


> Hktaitai love them. Now mod pics pls!


 
Many thanks amacasa!  I'll leave the mod pics bit to other taller, sexier and prettier TPFers


----------



## explorer27

Here are some long-overdue pics of the Etoile Isabel Marant dress that I got at the Barney's Warehouse Sale in LA. It's made of drape-y, virgin wool and is surprisingly flattering in person. I did my best to capture the draping, please bear with my iPhone pics.


----------



## simone72

hktaitai said:


> *simone* please consider calling the following shops for the Harold dress:
> 
> http://metiersf.blogspot.com/2011/02/this-just-in-etoile-by-isabel-marant.html (San Francisco)
> 
> http://lakeboutique.com/?cat=4 (Los Angeles)
> 
> http://mischboutique.blogspot.com/2011/02/isabel-marant-some-mainline-and-more.html (Vancouver, Canada)
> 
> Good luck


Thank you!


----------



## DollyAntics

Stunning! 



explorer27 said:


> Here are some long-overdue pics of the Etoile Isabel Marant dress that I got at the Barney's Warehouse Sale in LA. It's made of drape-y, virgin wool and is surprisingly flattering in person. I did my best to capture the draping, please bear with my iPhone pics.


----------



## Greentea

explorer - such a fabulous dress!


----------



## purseaddict**

angelastoel said:


> that's just amazing and so cool to see them together!!!



Hi *DollyAntics* and *Angelastoel*!!!

I LOVE your flana jackets!!  I have been searching for the flana jacket and there is one on ebay.  I was wondering if you can help me with jacket sizing.  I asked  her about measurements - her jacket is size 2.  She said it was hard to  measure because of reglan sleeves but said maybe 18" at the widest  part.  

What size is your jacket and what is the measurement shoulder to shoulder!!  Thanks in advance!!


----------



## hktaitai

purseaddict** said:


> Hi *DollyAntics* and *Angelastoel*!!!
> 
> I LOVE your flana jackets!! I have been searching for the flana jacket and there is one on ebay. I was wondering if you can help me with jacket sizing. I asked her about measurements - her jacket is size 2. She said it was hard to measure because of reglan sleeves but said maybe 18" at the widest part.
> 
> What size is your jacket and what is the measurement shoulder to shoulder!! Thanks in advance!!


 
Hi purseaddict, I have a Flana in size 0 which fits exactly like Chanel 34. So if you wear Chanel 36-38 then Marant 2 will work for you fine. Hope this provides some reference.

Better yet I was able to find the measurements of the Flana from NaP (they had this jacket before and the info is still searchable on the Internet: http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/76527#tab3 ):
Size -- Length / Bust / Shoulder / Sleeve / Waist / Sleeve Opening 
0 -- 20.5" 32.5" 10.5" 14" 30" 8" 
1 -- 21" 34" 11" 14" 31.5" 8" 
2 -- 21" 36" 11.5" 14" 33" 8" 
Link to sizing chart: http://www.net-a-porter.com/intl//sizechart.nap?productID=76527&unit=in


----------



## hktaitai

hktaitai said:


> Hi purseaddict, I have a Flana in size 0 which fits exactly like Chanel 34. So if you wear Chanel 36-38 then Marant 2 will work for you fine. Hope this provides some reference.
> 
> Better yet I was able to find the measurements of the Flana from NaP (they had this jacket before and the info is still searchable on the Internet: http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/76527#tab3 ):
> Size -- Length / Bust / Shoulder / Sleeve / Waist / Sleeve Opening
> 0 -- 20.5" 32.5" 10.5" 14" 30" 8"
> 1 -- 21" 34" 11" 14" 31.5" 8"
> 2 -- 21" 36" 11.5" 14" 33" 8"
> Link to sizing chart: http://www.net-a-porter.com/intl//sizechart.nap?productID=76527&unit=in


 
The chart is a more useful "product measurements chart", instead of one of those general sizing charts.
Note that NaP measures sleeve from underarm to cuff, not shoulder to cuff.


----------



## hktaitai

Hi there, thought I could share some blues  

A DALI lace dress (Look 22 of runway show; see also http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/113085 for much better quality pics)

ETIEN silk mix jacket with leather trim (Look 8)

CHARLEY linen jacket from the Etoile line

Cheers


----------



## melmel33

Can someone help me find the Gary jacket in light grey?  Also how is the sizing on that?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## hktaitai

melmel33 said:


> Can someone help me find the Gary jacket in light grey?  Also how is the sizing on that?  Thanks in advance!




Try heist in Venice, CA; tel # is 310.450.6531

Or register your interest with thenewguard.com.au

Gary runs small.  I have gone up from my usual 0 to a 2. HTH.

Good luck


----------



## pleatsplease

hktaitai - you have a truly drool worthy collection of Marant! What size did you get in the Elali jacket? Are the shoulders very strong, like the Gary for example? Thanks!


----------



## hktaitai

pleatsplease said:


> hktaitai - you have a truly drool worthy collection of Marant! What size did you get in the Elali jacket? Are the shoulders very strong, like the Gary for example? Thanks!




Thanks pleatsplease 

I have both the Elali and Etien in size 1; the armhole part of an 0 would be too tight because somehow they cut unusually high there (I've heard that it's a more couture-like cut...). The shoulders of Elali are rather similar to Gary's, a bit softer I would say. Etien's, with the raglan sleeves design, are the most prominent. Anyhow, they all look great on and you can't go wrong with any of them! HTH


----------



## pleatsplease

^ thanks for the information hktaitai! I ended up getting the Elali in a size 2. It's running quite small!


----------



## French75

Hi dear, sorry for the late answer, thank you very much for your message !
They're not a 3-piece set, you can buy them one by one. I love the IM summer jewellery, I just bought 2 necklaces today, will post pics tomorrow, it's a very beach/sun/surf/ethnic style 




hktaitai said:


> Lovely purchases, French 75!
> So the turquoise bracelets are a 3-piece set?


----------



## kat99

Does anybody know how much less expensive Isabel Marant is in Paris? There's a few piece I want to pick up but am not sure if I should just hold out when I'm there in a few months...thanks


----------



## French75

May I ask you ladies what you think of this dress from summer 2010 ?
She looks terrific on the ad & the model but I wonder what you people with great taste and fans of IM, think of it ? If you see someone wearing this dress for example, would you think it's too much and too noticeable ? I have always been interested in that dress but I wonder if I wouldn't be too shy to wear it.... Thank you very much


----------



## French75

kat99 said:


> Does anybody know how much less expensive Isabel Marant is in Paris? There's a few piece I want to pick up but am not sure if I should just hold out when I'm there in a few months...thanks


 
There is a real difference, but I don't know exactly how much. For example, this purple dress from the runway is 740 EUR in Paris


----------



## hktaitai

pleatsplease said:


> ^ thanks for the information hktaitai! I ended up getting the Elali in a size 2. It's running quite small!



Congrats! 

Which colour did you get? It was so hard to choose cos they all are fabulous,  no?


----------



## hktaitai

French75 said:


> Hi dear, sorry for the late answer, thank you very much for your message !
> They're not a 3-piece set, you can buy them one by one. I love the IM summer jewellery, I just bought 2 necklaces today, will post pics tomorrow, it's a very beach/sun/surf/ethnic style



Thanks French! Can't wait to see your new necklaces


----------



## hktaitai

French75 said:


> May I ask you ladies what you think of this dress from summer 2010 ?
> She looks terrific on the ad & the model but I wonder what you people with great taste and fans of IM, think of it ? If you see someone wearing this dress for example, would you think it's too much and too noticeable ? I have always been interested in that dress but I wonder if I wouldn't be too shy to wear it.... Thank you very much





Hi French, I vote for it. If it's still on your mind after one year you must like it a lot. When you like something enough it becomes YOURS, and you'll wear it with complete ease and joy; nothing is too much in that case. Plus, the silk feels so nice on so I'm sure you will love it. The fact that this dress is available for your consideration is a sign that it is meant for you 

Just my two cents


----------



## sonya

kat99 said:


> Does anybody know how much less expensive Isabel Marant is in Paris? There's a few piece I want to pick up but am not sure if I should just hold out when I'm there in a few months...thanks




You are going in the summer, right?

Private sales start in June ... the big sale season is July.... The thing is, most items will sell out during the private sales or before.... If you want specific things, you might want to buy them now in the US, and supplement when you are in Paris....


----------



## pleatsplease

hktaitai said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Which colour did you get? It was so hard to choose cos they all are fabulous,  no?



thanks! I really love it. All the colors are gorgeous, I agree, but I ended up getting the black, since I don't have a nice black jacket. The fit is so superb, this could easily be the start to an IM jacket addiction


----------



## kat99

French75 said:


> There is a real difference, but I don't know exactly how much. For example, this purple dress from the runway is 740 EUR in Paris





sonya said:


> You are going in the summer, right?
> 
> Private sales start in June ... the big sale season is July.... The thing is, most items will sell out during the private sales or before.... If you want specific things, you might want to buy them now in the US, and supplement when you are in Paris....




Thank you! I might just get the pieces now then..


----------



## French75

hktaitai said:


> Hi French, I vote for it. If it's still on your mind after one year you must like it a lot. When you like something enough it becomes YOURS, and you'll wear it with complete ease and joy; nothing is too much in that case. Plus, the silk feels so nice on so I'm sure you will love it. The fact that this dress is available for your consideration is a sign that it is meant for you
> 
> Just my two cents


 
I just bought it, on French eBay, i'm so unsure about the size but we'll see !! The auction expired, and the dress was relisted with a much lower BIN ! here are my necklaces from yesterday by the way 

Sorry the pic is really big !!


----------



## hktaitai

French75 said:


> I just bought it, on French eBay, i'm so unsure about the size but we'll see !! The auction expired, and the dress was relisted with a much lower BIN ! here are my necklaces from yesterday by the way
> 
> Sorry the pic is really big !!



Wow, congrats French!!!!!

Your necklaces are so pretty! Lovely buy!!


----------



## purseaddict**

hktaitai said:


> Hi purseaddict, I have a Flana in size 0 which fits exactly like Chanel 34. So if you wear Chanel 36-38 then Marant 2 will work for you fine. Hope this provides some reference.
> 
> Better yet I was able to find the measurements of the Flana from NaP (they had this jacket before and the info is still searchable on the Internet: http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/76527#tab3 ):
> Size -- Length / Bust / Shoulder / Sleeve / Waist / Sleeve Opening
> 0 -- 20.5" 32.5" 10.5" 14" 30" 8"
> 1 -- 21" 34" 11" 14" 31.5" 8"
> 2 -- 21" 36" 11.5" 14" 33" 8"
> Link to sizing chart: http://www.net-a-porter.com/intl//sizechart.nap?productID=76527&unit=in



Thanks *hktaitai*!!  That is super helpful!!!


----------



## hktaitai

purseaddict** said:


> Thanks *hktaitai*!!  That is super helpful!!!



My pleasure 

Hope you find one that fits perfectly


----------



## hktaitai

purseaddict** said:


> Thanks *hktaitai*!!  That is super helpful!!!



My pleasure 

Hope you find one that fits perfectly

[oops, duplicate post, sorry]


----------



## flower71

French75, I love that dress. I got the scarf last summer in fuschia that adds a pop of girl power to my outfits..


----------



## am2022

flower, pics please!  i turned down a sam scarf in poppy that my SA called me about.. i want to see the fuschia pink please!



flower71 said:


> French75, I love that dress. I got the scarf last summer in fuschia that adds a pop of girl power to my outfits..


----------



## flower71

amacasa said:


> flower, pics please!  i turned down a sam scarf in poppy that my SA called me about.. i want to see the fuschia pink please!


it took me some time, sorry...here are a few pics for you amacasa:


----------



## shamrock0421

This color is absolutely amazing.
I NEED THIS!  


flower71 said:


> it took me some time, sorry...here are a few pics for you amacasa:


----------



## Julide

Seriously *Flower71*You look fantastic!! Now I want one too!!


----------



## am2022

ooooh... lovely.... and your DD 's feet.. cute!

Okay maybe i need one too!?!!!!



flower71 said:


> it took me some time, sorry...here are a few pics for you amacasa:


----------



## flower71

amacasa said:


> ooooh... lovely.... and your DD 's feet.. cute!
> 
> Okay maybe i need one too!?!!!!


Way to go!! I decided to take it out of the cupboard


----------



## flower71

Julide said:


> Seriously *Flower71*You look fantastic!! Now I want one too!!


Thank you so much! I love enabling...


----------



## Isabelfan

flower71 said:


> it took me some time, sorry...here are a few pics for you amacasa:



Love the scarf! How did u tie it? It looks great!!!


----------



## flower71

Isabelfan said:


> Love the scarf! How did u tie it? It looks great!!!


Thanks Isabelfan. Very easy , I folded it in two like in the pic number one then I put the triangle in front and put the two ends around my neck  (180°)...Hope you understand?


----------



## Isabelfan

Yes! But did u knot it at the back?


----------



## angelastoel

I want to see more Marant!!!

here some pics I haven't posted here yet
jacket





pants





jacket:


----------



## flower71

Isabelfan said:


> Yes! But did u knot it at the back?


No.


----------



## flower71

looking great angela...you are right, more pics...this weekend will shoot a few


----------



## LovesYSL

I LOVE that jacket! It's so adorable!


----------



## KristyDarling

Okay, IM lovers! I need thoughts and opinions on this jacket on NAP! I'm looking for a warmish spring jacket that can be worn both casually and dressed up. What do you think of this piece? It's $825, linen-blend boucle jacket that is partially lined. Here is a direct link to the jacket: http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/113066


----------



## AriB

I love it ! I got the other version it ran very small


----------



## KristyDarling

AriB said:


> I love it ! I got the other version it ran very small



Oh did you get the Etien jacket? (http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/113065) I love that one too!


----------



## DollyAntics

*KristyDarling* - I think both jackets a fab!


----------



## DollyAntics

Does anybody know what the chances of find a pair of the red suede poppy pumps in size 38 are?? I NEED them in my life!


----------



## jellybebe

KristyDarling said:


> Okay, IM lovers! I need thoughts and opinions on this jacket on NAP! I'm looking for a warmish spring jacket that can be worn both casually and dressed up. What do you think of this piece? It's $825, linen-blend boucle jacket that is partially lined. Here is a direct link to the jacket: http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/113066
> 
> cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/113066/113066_fr_l.jpg



Gorgeous jacket Kristy! Great investment piece. I was looking at a pair of etoile by IM black shorts yesterday. They were perfect but for some reason I didn't try them on and now I've left the city where I could buy them!


----------



## AriB

KristyDarling said:


> Oh did you get the Etien jacket? (http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/113065) I love that one too!


Yes Etien Jacket but in the Black with black trim color way  Now I am trying to decide if I should do the Jorden Jacket .My only thing is I have the Flana and was thinking they kind of serve the same purpose.What else did you get this season


----------



## AriB

DollyAntics said:


> Does anybody know what the chances of find a pair of the red suede poppy pumps in size 38 are?? I NEED them in my life!


Hi did you try Barneys or the IM store ? If I come across them I will let you know


----------



## KristyDarling

AriB said:


> Yes Etien Jacket but in the Black with black trim color way  Now I am trying to decide if I should do the Jorden Jacket .My only thing is I have the Flana and was thinking they kind of serve the same purpose.What else did you get this season



Oh gosh that is a tough one! The Jordan is a work of art. It's similar to Flana (which is my next holy grail jacket ) but it's even more intricate and detailed. It is VERY special.  I say, if you can get the Jordan....GET IT!!!!! 

So I just ordered the navy linen boucle jacket from NAP.  I hope it fits! (and I hope my husband doesn't notice it on my credit card statement) I only got one other thing from IM this season.....actually it was from the Etoile line -- the Susan black voile dress which is SO cool! http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/114647


----------



## KristyDarling

^^^ FYI for anyone who is interested, I've discovered the "name" of the navy jacket I just got. It is the "Elali Jacket."


----------



## KristyDarling

hktaitai said:


> Thanks pleatsplease
> 
> I have both the Elali and Etien in size 1; the armhole part of an 0 would be too tight because somehow they cut unusually high there (I've heard that it's a more couture-like cut...). The shoulders of Elali are rather similar to Gary's, a bit softer I would say. Etien's, with the raglan sleeves design, are the most prominent. Anyhow, they all look great on and you can't go wrong with any of them! HTH



Uh oh! I just looked back on this thread and saw this info. I ordered the Elali in size 0 and am now worried that it'll be too small! I'm petite (5'2" 100 lbs, 32.5" x 24 x 33") but my upper arms are not exactly skinny! Hmmmm.....guess I'll just have to wait and see!


----------



## birkingal

KristyDarling said:


> Uh oh! I just looked back on this thread and saw this info. I ordered the Elali in size 0 and am now worried that it'll be too small! I'm petite (5'2" 100 lbs, 32.5" x 24 x 33") but my upper arms are not exactly skinny! Hmmmm.....guess I'll just have to wait and see!



I managed to get myself into a boutique to try on the Elali. Wow! It's sized extremely small. I'm 5'2 and wear US 2/4 but I could barely move my upper arms. I usually wear a size 0 in her Etoile line but for this jacket, it'll have to be at least a size 2.


----------



## AriB

KristyDarling said:


> Oh gosh that is a tough one! The Jordan is a work of art. It's similar to Flana (which is my next holy grail jacket ) but it's even more intricate and detailed. It is VERY special.  I say, if you can get the Jordan....GET IT!!!!!
> 
> So I just ordered the navy linen boucle jacket from NAP.  I hope it fits! (and I hope my husband doesn't notice it on my credit card statement) I only got one other thing from IM this season.....actually it was from the Etoile line -- the Susan black voile dress which is SO cool! http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/114647


I think you should order one size up , call them and have them hold the next size while you try on the 0 . 
I also got the Susan dress Its a great dress.


----------



## KristyDarling

birkingal said:


> I managed to get myself into a boutique to try on the Elali. Wow! It's sized extremely small. I'm 5'2 and wear US 2/4 but I could barely move my upper arms. I usually wear a size 0 in her Etoile line but for this jacket, it'll have to be at least a size 2.



Sigh. I suspect you're right. Makes ya wonder why they decided to size it so extremely small, when even very petite ladies can't squeeze into it. She must have a sizable contingency of uber-thin waify model types. Of which I am not. LOL.


----------



## KristyDarling

AriB said:


> I think you should order one size up , call them and have them hold the next size while you try on the 0 .
> I also got the Susan dress Its a great dress.



I might just do that, thanks for the suggestion.  If you get the Jordan, pleeeease share modeling pics!!


----------



## hktaitai

KristyDarling said:


> Uh oh! I just looked back on this thread and saw this info. I ordered the Elali in size 0 and am now worried that it'll be too small! I'm petite (5'2" 100 lbs, 32.5" x 24 x 33") but my upper arms are not exactly skinny! Hmmmm.....guess I'll just have to wait and see!


 
Don't worry too much *KristyDarling*! It turns out that, after one or two wearings, the fabric would stretch a bit. Now I kinda regret that I didn't go for my usual size 0   That said, it's hardly too much a problem; I still like both of mine


----------



## hktaitai

Just to share my new JULY jacket...

... which is from the same family as the JANO gilet


----------



## hktaitai

Plus a few newly acquired accessories...... dark silver crystal encrusted necklace and cuff; brass bangles with blue crystals; and brass earrings with black crystals


----------



## angelastoel

hktaitai said:


> Just to share my new JULY jacket...
> 
> ... which is from the same family as the JANO gilet



Isn't that first jacket the Jordan?
Anyway, that is the most special jacket in the collection, if I ever stumble upon it for a friendlier price I would definetly consider, but I don't have 1500 euro "left" to plurge on this beauty.
But it is a-ma-zing!


----------



## LovesYSL

Isabel Marant jackets are like younger versions of Chanel jackets. J'adore!


----------



## KristyDarling

ACK!!!! My credit card statement this month is going to look terrible! I just ordered the Elali in size 1, but fortunately was able to get 30% off with NAP's current promotion.  The NAP rep I talked to said I could simply refuse delivery of the size 0 when it arrives, and they'll refund me. 

*hktaitai* -- Thanks for your reassurance! Though I'm sure I'm not as tiny as you or anyone else who could squeeze into the 0, so any fabric stretching probably wouldn't help me much.  Given that my arms are the largest part of me (proportionally to the rest of my frame), and the armholes in the Elali are confirmed as being very small, I think it's safer for me to go to the size 1.   By the way, your July jacket and baubles are TO DIE FOR!!! Drooooooolllll.


----------



## DollyAntics

hktaitai said:


> Just to share my new JULY jacket...
> 
> ... which is from the same family as the JANO gilet



I'm interested in picking up the July jacket, I love my flanas and this one sort of puts me in mind of them, how does the sizing compare to your flana jackets? Is it TTS? Congrats on yours and thanks in advance for any info!


----------



## birkingal

KristyDarling said:


> ACK!!!! My credit card statement this month is going to look terrible! I just ordered the Elali in size 1, but fortunately was able to get 30% off with NAP's current promotion.  The NAP rep I talked to said I could simply refuse delivery of the size 0 when it arrives, and they'll refund me.
> 
> *hktaitai* -- Thanks for your reassurance! Though I'm sure I'm not as tiny as you or anyone else who could squeeze into the 0, so any fabric stretching probably wouldn't help me much.  Given that my arms are the largest part of me (proportionally to the rest of my frame), and the armholes in the Elali are confirmed as being very small, I think it's safer for me to go to the size 1.   By the way, your July jacket and baubles are TO DIE FOR!!! Drooooooolllll.



hktaitai, your jacket and gilet, not to mention the jewelry are out of this world! 

*kristydarling*, I don't have skinny arms but neither are they huge either. The sales rep took one look at me and went, err.... definitely NOT. I'll give them another try when I manage to get to the store. The Elali is simply stunning.


----------



## hktaitai

DollyAntics said:


> I'm interested in picking up the July jacket, I love my flanas and this one sort of puts me in mind of them, how does the sizing compare to your flana jackets? Is it TTS? Congrats on yours and thanks in advance for any info!


 
Many thanks DollyAntics! Great minds think alike, haha   July does remind me of Flana - and they are equally heavy! I would say July is more fitted compared with the Flanas. Mine is size 0, though I reckon size 1 will work out fine, too -- in case your more fitted size is running out and you need to consider the next size up. It's just a matter of preference; I like this style more fitted on me. HTH


----------



## hktaitai

angelastoel said:


> Isn't that first jacket the Jordan?
> Anyway, that is the most special jacket in the collection, if I ever stumble upon it for a friendlier price I would definetly consider, but I don't have 1500 euro "left" to plurge on this beauty.
> But it is a-ma-zing!


 
Thanks *angelastoel *
It's July not Jordan. Jordan is trimed with white/red or white/blue beads, while July is adorned with paved crystals and a string of turquoise beads. Also Jordan has this diamond shape patch at the waist just like Peru from the 10SS collection, whereas July is more like Flana   Diani has got both style: http://www.dianiboutique.com/images/product/links/ism.ss11.lookbook.jpg  - do consider!


----------



## hktaitai

KristyDarling said:


> ACK!!!! My credit card statement this month is going to look terrible! I just ordered the Elali in size 1, but fortunately was able to get 30% off with NAP's current promotion.  The NAP rep I talked to said I could simply refuse delivery of the size 0 when it arrives, and they'll refund me.
> 
> *hktaitai* -- Thanks for your reassurance! Though I'm sure I'm not as tiny as you or anyone else who could squeeze into the 0, so any fabric stretching probably wouldn't help me much.  Given that my arms are the largest part of me (proportionally to the rest of my frame), and the armholes in the Elali are confirmed as being very small, I think it's safer for me to go to the size 1.  By the way, your July jacket and baubles are TO DIE FOR!!! Drooooooolllll.


 
Wow, congrats on the NAP promotion!!! Plus the re-order of a size 1  BTW how does the promotion work? To all or chosen big spenders like you 

Thanks *KristyDarling*, yes I loooooove my July


----------



## hktaitai

LovesYSL said:


> Isabel Marant jackets are like younger versions of Chanel jackets. J'adore!


 
So true


----------



## hktaitai

birkingal said:


> hktaitai, your jacket and gilet, not to mention the jewelry are out of this world!


 
Thanks so much *birkingal*, you've made my day **


----------



## AriB

KristyDarling said:


> I might just do that, thanks for the suggestion.  If you get the Jordan, pleeeease share modeling pics!!


glad everything worked out ! I will post pics if I get it  
What's the deal with the 30 % off ?


----------



## KristyDarling

AriB said:


> glad everything worked out ! I will post pics if I get it
> What's the deal with the 30 % off ?



I think that NAP is giving promotions to a select group of "valued customers" -- probably repeat offenders like me.  Unfortunately it's not a discount code, otherwise I'd share it here...they apply the discount to these customers automatically upon checkout, and the promotion will last until Thursday morning.


----------



## angelastoel

KristyDarling said:


> I think that NAP is giving promotions to a select group of "valued customers" -- probably repeat offenders like me.  Unfortunately it's not a discount code, otherwise I'd share it here...they apply the discount to these customers automatically upon checkout, and the promotion will last until Thursday morning.



I hope they will do that in Europe too, last time I sometimes get magazines and measuring stuff, wich I never got in the past, so maybe I promoted to a "good customer"


----------



## am2022

hktaitai, well you are really the queen of Isabel Marant clothing.. your jackets, jewels, they are all TDF!!!
Kristydarling - 30% off?  you rock... you need to take a pic of your collection too!

Ive been so busy with life and just revisited today!
But wore my black dickers to death in chicago!   Was going to try the pump with ankle wrappings but the Barneys chicago SA took forever to come out with my size, and i just needed to leave for i was late for a conference...   
Maybe next time!


----------



## DollyAntics

Nice to know it's heavy, I really like that...I think it shows quality. I'm going to have to seriously consider pushing the button on this one, I think I might regret it otherwise... Do you know what is retails for in euros and dollars? TIA!



hktaitai said:


> Many thanks DollyAntics! Great minds think alike, haha  July does remind me of Flana - and they are equally heavy! I would say July is more fitted compared with the Flanas. Mine is size 0, though I reckon size 1 will work out fine, too -- in case your more fitted size is running out and you need to consider the next size up. It's just a matter of preference; I like this style more fitted on me. HTH


----------



## AriB

KristyDarling said:


> I think that NAP is giving promotions to a select group of "valued customers" -- probably repeat offenders like me.  Unfortunately it's not a discount code, otherwise I'd share it here...they apply the discount to these customers automatically upon checkout, and the promotion will last until Thursday morning.


Ok well I am happy that you got it  
PS as of right now no stores have a 3 in the Jorden jacket 
I am so sad .


----------



## hktaitai

DollyAntics said:


> Nice to know it's heavy, I really like that...I think it shows quality. I'm going to have to seriously consider pushing the button on this one, I think I might regret it otherwise... Do you know what is retails for in euros and dollars? TIA!


 
Absolutely!  I like it heavy too!! 
At Diani it's US$2125, http://www.dianiboutique.com/images/product/links/ism.ss11.lookbook.jpg; not sure about euros but maybe 1400-ish? Must be under 1500 I believe.
Hope you'll get yours soon


----------



## hktaitai

amacasa said:


> hktaitai, well you are really the queen of Isabel Marant clothing.. your jackets, jewels, they are all TDF!!!
> Kristydarling - 30% off? you rock... you need to take a pic of your collection too!
> 
> Ive been so busy with life and just revisited today!
> But wore my black dickers to death in chicago! Was going to try the pump with ankle wrappings but the Barneys chicago SA took forever to come out with my size, and i just needed to leave for i was late for a conference...
> Maybe next time!


 
Many thanks *amacasa* 
It's wonderful that you are having so much fun with your dickers 
About the Gava pumps have you tried NaP, http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/101681 yet? Hope they have your size


----------



## birkingal

Here's a snapshot of my Flana.


----------



## angelastoel

birkingal said:


> Here's a snapshot of my Flana.



the more I see the light version the more I think I need this one too!!!! and I saw it once on ebay, but I was looking for the navy one and let this slip away!


----------



## citrus

Can't believe I missed this thread. Love Isabel Marant but only have one piece at the moment from about a year ago.

Worn this top so much and just love it.

Thinking of getting the Etain? (navy linen) jacket on Net a Porter


----------



## KristyDarling

citrus said:


> Can't believe I missed this thread. Love Isabel Marant but only have one piece at the moment from about a year ago.
> 
> Worn this top so much and just love it.
> 
> Thinking of getting the Etain? (navy linen) jacket on Net a Porter



Gorgeous blouse! I remember that piece....

The Etien is the ivory colored one, right? I think the one you might be talking about is the Elali, which I just ordered from NAP and should arrive on Monday.


----------



## Prada_Princess

that blouse is just lovely ITA

Simone72- Etoile skirt (the stars and circles) pattern

HKtaitai - I love that fur!  

I tried this one on inn a local store (Cricket, Liverpool) and it was just amazing.  I completely understand why you bought both


----------



## hktaitai

birkingal said:


> Here's a snapshot of my Flana.



Love your outfit *birkingal*! 
We are jacket twins - mine is in this light blue/grey too


----------



## hktaitai

citrus said:


> Can't believe I missed this thread. Love Isabel Marant but only have one piece at the moment from about a year ago.
> 
> Worn this top so much and just love it.
> 
> Thinking of getting the Etain? (navy linen) jacket on Net a Porter



I'm an enabler . Go ahead *citrus*. Grab it before your size is gone!  I've got mine and love it even more than the Elali that I had got before it l


----------



## hktaitai

KristyDarling said:


> Gorgeous blouse! I remember that piece....
> 
> The Etien is the ivory colored one, right? I think the one you might be talking about is the Elali, which I just ordered from NAP and should arrive on Monday.



Hi *KristyDarling*, both ones currently on NAP are Etien, although for some funny reason the pics look so different. The one in ivory really appears more like the shape of the Elali! Anyhoe if we look closer we can see they both have raglan sleeves and two pockets and are zipper-closed, whereas Elali is of a different design with the shoulder seam and three pockets and has a snap button at front.
Congrats on getting an Etien in navy blue  Great choice with color    Please post pics when it arrives


----------



## hktaitai

Prada_Princess said:


> that blouse is just lovely ITA
> 
> Simone72- Etoile skirt (the stars and circles) pattern
> 
> HKtaitai - I love that fur!
> 
> I tried this one on inn a local store (Cricket, Liverpool) and it was just amazing.  I completely understand why you bought both



Thanks *Prada_Princess* 
I've heard that Cricket is cool - but only after my last trip to Liverpool   I'll make sure I won't miss it next time I'm around!  Did you get the fur in the end? It's oh so gorgeous!


----------



## KristyDarling

hktaitai said:


> Hi *KristyDarling*, both ones currently on NAP are Etien, although for some funny reason the pics look so different. The one in ivory really appears more like the shape of the Elali! Anyhoe if we look closer we can see they both have raglan sleeves and two pockets and are zipper-closed, whereas Elali is of a different design with the shoulder seam and three pockets and has a snap button at front.
> Congrats on getting an Etien in navy blue  Great choice with color    Please post pics when it arrives



By golly you're right! I can't believe I missed that! Thank you for pointing that out.   Well, 3 more days until both of my Etiens arrive (size 0 and size 1). I was glad to read that you like your Etien even more than your Elali.


----------



## hktaitai

KristyDarling said:


> By golly you're right! I can't believe I missed that! Thank you for pointing that out.   Well, 3 more days until both of my Etiens arrive (size 0 and size 1). I was glad to read that you like your Etien even more than your Elali.



Bet you'll love yours too.  So much so you'll probably return the less fit sized one to exchange for another in ivory


----------



## KristyDarling

I am so sad!! After much anticipation, my navy Etien jackets arrived (size 0 and 1) and although the color was stunning and the quality was unbeatable, I concluded very quickly that this jacket style is not for me. It's the shoulder pads -- they are, well, quite a statement. They work on a lot of other people, but on me, not so much! (can we say linebacker?) I can totally see this working on someone who is not quite so apple-shaped as me, who is taller and/or very slim...but the Etien on me is just bad, bad, bad! Sigh. All that anticipation and excitement...and now just disappointment. 

But no matter! I know I'll find a new IM goodie to obsess over soon!


----------



## birkingal

hktaitai said:


> Love your outfit *birkingal*!
> We are jacket twins - mine is in this light blue/grey too



*hktaitai*, the pattern on the light blue flana is very similar to the design of the costume of a Miao minority group. I bet she gets a lot of inspiration from these ethnic tribes.


----------



## birkingal

KristyDarling said:


> I am so sad!! After much anticipation, my navy Etien jackets arrived (size 0 and 1) and although the color was stunning and the quality was unbeatable, I concluded very quickly that this jacket style is not for me. It's the shoulder pads -- they are, well, quite a statement. They work on a lot of other people, but on me, not so much! (can we say linebacker?) I can totally see this working on someone who is not quite so apple-shaped as me, who is taller and/or very slim...but the Etien on me is just bad, bad, bad! Sigh. All that anticipation and excitement...and now just disappointment.
> 
> But no matter! I know I'll find a new IM goodie to obsess over soon!




oh no!! I guess I won't bother going to try the larger sizes when I'm in London then. Since I've got the same physique and height as you.... Drats. On the other hand, there's always another IM something to obsess about.


----------



## KristyDarling

birkingal said:


> oh no!! I guess I won't bother going to try the larger sizes when I'm in London then. Since I've got the same physique and height as you.... Drats. On the other hand, there's always another IM something to obsess about.



Thanks for commiserating and sharing my pain.  But don't let my experience deter you from trying it on again! You never know! Question: does your Flana have really pronounced shoulder pads? I'm sure there is at least minimal padding there, but hopefully not as much as the Etien which is definitely more like a sharp-shouldered jacket -- very pointy, large, and obvious pads. What do you think?


----------



## foodiegalore

thanks, ladies, for all the advice on sizing on the elali!  i am thinking about ordering it from NAP but will try it on here in switzerland first.

does anyone know of any stores carrying the lace top with a zipper from the mainline?  it's look 19 from the s/s 2011 runway show.  there is a dress version on NAP, but i'm looking for the top.  there is one place in geneva that is carrying it but i am wondering if i can find it for less.  thank you!


----------



## birkingal

KristyDarling said:


> Thanks for commiserating and sharing my pain.  But don't let my experience deter you from trying it on again! You never know! Question: does your Flana have really pronounced shoulder pads? I'm sure there is at least minimal padding there, but hopefully not as much as the Etien which is definitely more like a sharp-shouldered jacket -- very pointy, large, and obvious pads. What do you think?



Actually, it does but nowhere near as pointy as Balmain jackets from what I gather in the photos I'd seen. I've got fairly droopy shoulders so I guess that worked to my advantage.


----------



## hktaitai

KristyDarling said:


> I am so sad!! After much anticipation, my navy Etien jackets arrived (size 0 and 1) and although the color was stunning and the quality was unbeatable, I concluded very quickly that this jacket style is not for me. It's the shoulder pads -- they are, well, quite a statement. They work on a lot of other people, but on me, not so much! (can we say linebacker?) I can totally see this working on someone who is not quite so apple-shaped as me, who is taller and/or very slim...but the Etien on me is just bad, bad, bad! Sigh. All that anticipation and excitement...and now just disappointment.
> 
> But no matter! I know I'll find a new IM goodie to obsess over soon!


 
Oh, sad to hear that, *KristyDarling*   But no worries, she's done so many gorgeous jackets that there must be some that you love and work! Keep looking and keep trying


----------



## hktaitai

birkingal said:


> *hktaitai*, the pattern on the light blue flana is very similar to the design of the costume of a Miao minority group. I bet she gets a lot of inspiration from these ethnic tribes.



Thanks birkingal  for sharing this interesting info. Now I know where her lovely ideas came


----------



## angelastoel

yay my lurex skirt came in, and I also wore my brown Vally jacket wich I had not shown here before.


----------



## hktaitai

angelastoel said:


> yay my lurex skirt came in, and I also wore my brown Vally jacket wich I had not shown here before.
> 
> http://toothfairyfashiontale.blogspot.com/
> 
> http://toothfairyfashiontale.blogspot.com/


 
Awesome skirt 
And *angelastoel *you look fabulous in this outfit


----------



## KristyDarling

Angela that outfit is FABULOUS and you look gorgeous!


----------



## Flip88

Angela - nice outfit;
HK - I too have been to Cricket in Liverpool. It is a fabulous store in cavern Walks. It is just a nice experience going there and they stock IM  ps, it is also Wag heaven!


----------



## Prada_Princess

hktaitai said:


> Thanks *Prada_Princess*
> I've heard that Cricket is cool - but only after my last trip to Liverpool   I'll make sure I won't miss it next time I'm around!  Did you get the fur in the end? It's oh so gorgeous!



Gorgeous it was but no, I didn't buy it. I think it was the occasion that I bought my Matthew Williamson fur instead which was longer in length. As you say though, gorgeous and it felt fabulous on too. Do you own one HKtaitai?


----------



## guccisima

Angela, i love your outfit so much! You lokk fanatstic.
What size is your skirt and jacket?
Thanks a lot for sharing.


----------



## hktaitai

Prada_Princess said:


> Gorgeous it was but no, I didn't buy it. I think it was the occasion that I bought my Matthew Williamson fur instead which was longer in length. As you say though, gorgeous and it felt fabulous on too. Do you own one HKtaitai?



Unfortunately I don't; I just have the Xanuco and Xacala furs from 10SS and both are of the pink colourway 
Wow, a Mathew Williamson fur. Bet it's STUNNING. He's a genius in using the most beautiful colours


----------



## hktaitai

Flip88 said:


> Angela - nice outfit;
> HK - I too have been to Cricket in Liverpool. It is a fabulous store in cavern Walks. It is just a nice experience going there and they stock IM  ps, it is also Wag heaven!



So do you have to fight with the Wags for the latest and hottest IM items?


----------



## Prada_Princess

hktaitai said:


> Unfortunately I don't; I just have the Xanuco and Xacala furs from 10SS and both are of the pink colourway
> Wow, a Mathew Williamson fur. Bet it's STUNNING. He's a genius in using the most beautiful colours



Matthew Williamson does indeed do Color very well, the fur I bought is ....... Wait for it ...... Grey  yours sound lovely also by the way!


----------



## birkingal

hktaitai said:


> Thanks birkingal  for sharing this interesting info. Now I know where her lovely ideas came



my pleasure, *hktaitai*


----------



## birkingal

angelastoel said:


> yay my lurex skirt came in, and I also wore my brown Vally jacket wich I had not shown here before.



*angelastoel*, you look so lovely in your IM jacket and skirt.


----------



## Flip88

hktaitai said:


> So do you have to fight with the Wags for the latest and hottest IM items?



Indeed, it can be a little like that!  I have seen many of them around actually.


----------



## angelastoel

guccisima said:


> Angela, i love your outfit so much! You lokk fanatstic.
> What size is your skirt and jacket?
> Thanks a lot for sharing.



the skirt is size 1, but it has so much stretch that it would also fit a size 0 or 2. The jacket is size 2, but it falls like size 1, I have the same in grey, and that one is bigger.


----------



## angelastoel

here some nice isabel marant wearing-celebrity-pics :


----------



## angelastoel




----------



## KristyDarling

Thank you, Angelastoel! Fab photos!


----------



## KristyDarling

I just ordered the Jordan and July jackets from Diani Boutique!     DH gave the go-ahead to order both but I can only choose ONE to keep, as my Mother's Day gift.  I got the last size 1's they had, and I'm half-expecting neither of them to work since the shoulder padding might be too much for me  but I'm still hopeful!! They arrive May 4. FIVE SLEEPS TO GO!!!!

(By the way -- did anyone see the new IM jacket that just appeared on NAP today? It's a NAP exclusive. Very lovely and extravagant!)

Jordan:





July:


----------



## tb-purselover

...



KristyDarling said:


> I just ordered the Jordan and July jackets from Diani Boutique!


----------



## tb-purselover

Both of those are soooo special and gorgeous! Congrats! I have that on my wish list.

Wow, I would have a hard time choosing. I can't wait to see you in them. I think, personally, the July is a little bit extra special. I think the shoulders on the July are a bit less "strong" and might be more to your liking. 

I can't wait to see your pics! Congrats again!



KristyDarling said:


> I just ordered the Jordan and July jackets from Diani Boutique!


----------



## KristyDarling

tb-purselover said:


> Both of those are soooo special and gorgeous! Congrats! I have that on my wish list.
> 
> Wow, I would have a hard time choosing. I can't wait to see you in them. I think, personally, the July is a little bit extra special. I think the shoulders on the July are a bit less "strong" and might be more to your liking.
> 
> I can't wait to see your pics! Congrats again!



Hi TB! Thanks so much! Secretly I'm hoping you're right.  The July is very special and based on these pics, it does look a bit less bulky around the shoulders. But like you said, both are fab and I'd be happy if either works out. Fingers crossed tightly!!!!


----------



## hktaitai

KristyDarling said:


> I just ordered the Jordan and July jackets from Diani Boutique!     DH gave the go-ahead to order both but I can only choose ONE to keep, as my Mother's Day gift.  I got the last size 1's they had, and I'm half-expecting neither of them to work since the shoulder padding might be too much for me  but I'm still hopeful!! They arrive May 4. FIVE SLEEPS TO GO!!!!
> (By the way -- did anyone see the new IM jacket that just appeared on NAP today? It's a NAP exclusive. Very lovely and extravagant!)



Hi *KristyDarling* you should seriously consider keeping both! But if you really, really, really must choose, I guess July is the one. It's so special.  Anyhow, do enjoy whichever you end up choosing!! PS. Your DH is so sweet!
I ordered the NAP's exclusive July immediately after it was posted   It's kinda lucky that my - or should I say, our?  - original July has black body and beige sleeves whereas the NAP version is the other way round, so I had no problem justifying my purchase! Although the NAP July is basically Jano-plus-sleeves, my Jano is black, so, with the different colored bodies, I had my purchase justified again! I expect it to arrive on May 3 (May 2 is a public holiday in Hong Kong hence no delivery). Can't wait!


----------



## KristyDarling

hktaitai said:


> Hi *KristyDarling* you should seriously consider keeping both! But if you really, really, really must choose, I guess July is the one. It's so special.  Anyhow, do enjoy whichever you end up choosing!! PS. Your DH is so sweet!
> I ordered the NAP's exclusive July immediately after it was posted   It's kinda lucky that my - or should I say, our?  - original July has black body and beige sleeves whereas the NAP version is the other way round, so I had no problem justifying my purchase! Although the NAP July is basically Jano-plus-sleeves, my Jano is black, so, with the different colored bodies, I had my purchase justified again! I expect it to arrive on May 3 (May 2 is a public holiday in Hong Kong hence no delivery). Can't wait!



LOL, you are such an enabler!  That's fabulous that you got the NAP July!!! (absolutely no justification needed!) The black feathers on the shoulder are divine! You *must* post pics!!!


----------



## angelastoel

hktaitai said:


> Hi *KristyDarling* you should seriously consider keeping both! But if you really, really, really must choose, I guess July is the one. It's so special.  Anyhow, do enjoy whichever you end up choosing!! PS. Your DH is so sweet!
> I ordered the NAP's exclusive July immediately after it was posted   It's kinda lucky that my - or should I say, our?  - original July has black body and beige sleeves whereas the NAP version is the other way round, so I had no problem justifying my purchase! Although the NAP July is basically Jano-plus-sleeves, my Jano is black, so, with the different colored bodies, I had my purchase justified again! I expect it to arrive on May 3 (May 2 is a public holiday in Hong Kong hence no delivery). Can't wait!



you are one lucky girl, I would love to see your jacket collection together!!!! I think I go crazy, hehe.


----------



## LovesYSL

^^^ Love the celeb photos!


----------



## purseaddict**

Thanks *angelastoel*!! The celeb pics are great inspiration!


----------



## KristyDarling

angelastoel said:


> you are one lucky girl, I would love to see your jacket collection together!!!! I think I go crazy, hehe.



I *wish* I could call it a collection! I had to send back that navy Etien, so as of now I am IM jacket-less! We'll see if my hubby lets me keep both Jordan and July....but I highly doubt it.   It is YOUR IM jacket collection that I am so envious of!!


----------



## hktaitai

KristyDarling said:


> LOL, you are such an enabler!  That's fabulous that you got the NAP July!!! (absolutely no justification needed!) The black feathers on the shoulder are divine! You *must* post pics!!!



Thank you KristyDarling  I will, I will! Stay tuned


----------



## angelastoel

Here a picture with my etoile dress!!!!


----------



## hktaitai

angelastoel said:


> Here a picture with my etoile dress!!!!



Pretty dress *angelastoel*! Love your pumps too


----------



## purseaddict**

Okay lovely ladies!  Needing your help again!  I'm still on the search for the flana jacket and found one on ebay.  However, it has vertical stripes instead of the horizontal.  Have any of y'all tried this style on?  And what did you think?

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/JepMX-gQJQstdyIatCUuYyyq2GX0DVykAZxqPoRPzWI?feat=directlink


----------



## hktaitai

purseaddict** said:


> Okay lovely ladies!  Needing your help again!  I'm still on the search for the flana jacket and found one on ebay.  However, it has vertical stripes instead of the horizontal.  Have any of y'all tried this style on?  And what did you think?
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/JepMX-gQJQstdyIatCUuYyyq2GX0DVykAZxqPoRPzWI?feat=directlink



Hi *purseaddict*, the link didn't work but I found this one on eBay and figured that it had to be the one you were referring to - 330559434329, right? This is Look 43 from the 10SS collection. Compared with Looks 1 and 37's horizontal stripes, which are 99% linen + 1% acrylic, this one is 99% cotton + 1% elastane; I have one without the trims, and love the material. My sister actually got the very same one in Paris and loves hers too! Hope you'll win it, as the price is even better than what my sis paid in Paris when it was on sale!   Good luck!


----------



## purseaddict**

hktaitai said:


> Hi *purseaddict*, the link didn't work but I found this one on eBay and figured that it had to be the one you were referring to - 330559434329, right? This is Look 43 from the 10SS collection. Compared with Looks 1 and 37's horizontal stripes, which are 99% linen + 1% acrylic, this one is 99% cotton + 1% elastane; I have one without the trims, and love the material. My sister actually got the very same one in Paris and loves hers too! Hope you'll win it, as the price is even better than what my sis paid in Paris when it was on sale!   Good luck!



Thanks for the quick reply *hktaitai*!  It's great to hear that your sister loves it!  I'm hoping to get this one!  Thanks again for your help!!


----------



## hktaitai

purseaddict** said:


> Thanks for the quick reply *hktaitai*! It's great to hear that your sister loves it! I'm hoping to get this one! Thanks again for your help!!


 
No problem *purseaddict*! I've looked into my e-scrapbook and would like to share with you more info:
1. Lapaz is the name of this vertical blue-striped, cotton-mix version; 
2. retail in Diani (see 1st pic; http://dianiboutique.blogspot.com/2010_07_01_archive.htmlhttp://dianiboutique.blogspot.com/2010_07_01_archive.html) was $1450 (cf. $1421 at Barneys, as featured in Bazaar or Vogue or Elle - forgot which one);
3. retail in Isabel Marant in Paris was 840 euros (my extremely lucky sister got hers at 40% discount last October!!!).
The one on auction is at such a good price that it is close to what I paid for my simple, without-the-trims version (by the way, the simple version came in navy blue and light blue stripes)! Best of luck with your bidding


----------



## hktaitai

Hello there, here's my NAP exclusive July with feathers...

... and, for comparison, the original July with crystals and turquoise...

... and the Jano gilet with feathers too 

I am soooooo happy   Thanks loads for letting me share


----------



## KristyDarling

hktaitai said:


> Hello there, here's my NAP exclusive July with feathers...
> 
> ... and, for comparison, the original July with crystals and turquoise...
> 
> ... and the Jano gilet with feathers too
> 
> I am soooooo happy   Thanks loads for letting me share



O.M.G.    Your NAP July is EXQUISITE!!! Truly, to die for! (and I'm jealous of how quickly you received it! I ordered my July from Diani last week, ordered Express delivery for $25, and I won't even get it until Wednesday!)


----------



## DollyAntics

Beautiful! Which of the 2 July's is your favourite? If you HAD to pick one! 



hktaitai said:


> Hello there, here's my NAP exclusive July with feathers...
> 
> ... and, for comparison, the original July with crystals and turquoise...
> 
> ... and the Jano gilet with feathers too
> 
> I am soooooo happy  Thanks loads for letting me share


----------



## tb-purselover

Wow, they are gorgeous! I love the NAP exclusive just as much as the original July! You are making me want both now .

Yes, if you had to chose, which one do you love more?



hktaitai said:


> Hello there, here's my NAP exclusive July with feathers...
> 
> ... and, for comparison, the original July with crystals and turquoise...
> 
> ... and the Jano gilet with feathers too
> 
> I am soooooo happy   Thanks loads for letting me share


----------



## zzhoneybee

hktaitai said:


> No problem *purseaddict*! I've looked into my e-scrapbook and would like to share with you more info:
> 1. Lapaz is the name of this vertical blue-striped, cotton-mix version;
> 2. retail in Diani (see 1st pic; http://dianiboutique.blogspot.com/2010_07_01_archive.htmlhttp://dianiboutique.blogspot.com/2010_07_01_archive.html) was $1450 (cf. $1421 at Barneys, as featured in Bazaar or Vogue or Elle - forgot which one);
> 3. retail in Isabel Marant in Paris was 840 euros (my extremely lucky sister got hers at 40% discount last October!!!).
> The one on auction is at such a good price that it is close to what I paid for my simple, without-the-trims version (by the way, the simple version came in navy blue and light blue stripes)! Best of luck with your bidding




Hi ladies!  How did your sister find the sizing on this jacket?  Is the size 1 closer to an xs?  

Thanks!


----------



## tb-purselover

Hi,

I tried on both the Jordan and the July jacket. I would say they run small. Especially in the sleeve opening/armpit area AND the upper arms. If you have broad shoulders I would size up.

I tried the sz 1 in both jackets and I have broad shoulders. I would have been more comfortable in a sz 2 due to my shoulders and upper arms. But I can "get away" with a size 1 for a fitted look. I can still close the sz 1 jackets, it was just tight in the shoulders and upper arm area.

HTH!

ETA: Oops, just read you were asking specifically about the Lapaz jacket. No help there .



zzhoneybee said:


> Hi ladies!  How did your sister find the sizing on this jacket?  Is the size 1 closer to an xs?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## KristyDarling

tb-purselover said:


> Hi,
> 
> I tried on both the Jordan and the July jacket. I would say they run small. Especially in the sleeve opening/armpit area AND the upper arms. If you have broad shoulders I would size up.
> 
> I tried the sz 1 in both jackets and I have broad shoulders. I would have been more comfortable in a sz 2 due to my shoulders and upper arms. But I can "get away" with a size 1 for a fitted look. I can still close the sz 1 jackets, it was just tight in the shoulders and upper arm area.
> 
> HTH!
> 
> ETA: Oops, just read you were asking specifically about the Lapaz jacket. No help there .



LOL, I'm still glad you posted this!  My Jordan and July arrive tomorrow (eeeeeeee!!) and the thing I'm most worried about is the sizing. When I tried a different IM jacket in size 0, the fact that it was super-tiny PLUS had huge padded shoulders made me look ridiculous! I'm hoping these 2 beauties in size 1 will not present the same problem!


----------



## tb-purselover

Glad to be helpful to you! I can't wait to see your jackets and see which one you decide to keep (or both )!



KristyDarling said:


> LOL, I'm still glad you posted this!


----------



## hktaitai

KristyDarling said:


> O.M.G.  Your NAP July is EXQUISITE!!! Truly, to die for! (and I'm jealous of how quickly you received it! I ordered my July from Diani last week, ordered Express delivery for $25, and I won't even get it until Wednesday!)


 
Thanks *KristyDarling*! Yes, the British NAP is usually really fast  - a lot faster than the US NAP (who charges non-US customers higher merchandize prices in addition to the high shipping, by the way) I would say.


----------



## hktaitai

DollyAntics said:


> Beautiful! Which of the 2 July's is your favourite? If you HAD to pick one!


 
Oh *DollyAntics*, a hard question it is!  Um... the original one perhaps?  Honestly I expect the feathers to lose and shed with time...


----------



## hktaitai

tb-purselover said:


> Wow, they are gorgeous! I love the NAP exclusive just as much as the original July! You are making me want both now .
> 
> Yes, if you had to chose, which one do you love more?


 
*tb-purselover*, go ahead before it's too late 

I honestly love BOTH!  The original July must be easier to maintain than the NAP July's feathers, though


----------



## hktaitai

zzhoneybee said:


> Hi ladies! How did your sister find the sizing on this jacket? Is the size 1 closer to an xs?
> 
> Thanks!


 
My sister wears a 2 and I an 0.  Our verdict is 0 is like, well, 0 US; her 2 is something between 2 and 4 US.  Although there is only 1% of elastane, the fabric does stretch a bit.  So unless one considers her upper arms big, we would recommend to stick with the fitted size 'cos it does look better that way! HTH


----------



## hktaitai

May I share more Isabel Marant's with you? 

1. a lovely silk blouse in turquoise and black prints (can't find its name, though...  Any one can help please? )

2. the same blouse with the Jano gilet

3. white Dario strech-lace top with a button-down back (hence can be worn as a cardigan as well)

4. Out of Africa single strand shell-and-stone necklace

5. turquoise-and-crystal earrings with cute navy silk-chiffon tasseled drop (name unknown)

Cheers


----------



## KristyDarling

^^^ OMG, HKtaitai!!! I am going crazy here, drooling over your haul!  I absolutely love everything!!!!!!! Drooooooooollllll!!!! The Jano gilet is so versatile -- I can totally see that jazzing up just about anything! I'm also dying for some of her accessories...those earrings are darling!


----------



## tb-purselover

Okay, I pulled the trigger and got the July jacket. I couldn't resist and it was selling out so fast! I also got a few other things. I will post my lovely items when they arrive.

Hktaitai, I LOVE your stuff! Your collection is truely amazing! Also I never thought to use the Dario top as a cardi too! D'uh! So smart.




hktaitai said:


> *tb-purselover*, go ahead before it's too late
> 
> I honestly love BOTH!  The original July must be easier to maintain than the NAP July's feathers, though


----------



## KristyDarling

tb-purselover said:


> Okay, I pulled the trigger and got the July jacket. I couldn't resist and it was selling out so fast! I also got a few other things. I will post my lovely items when they arrive.
> 
> Hktaitai, I LOVE your stuff! Your collection is truely amazing! Also I never thought to use the Dario top as a cardi too! D'uh! So smart.



 Congratulations!!! Did you get the size 1? I hope we can be jacket twins!!  (or triplets with HKtaitai!)


----------



## tb-purselover

Yep, got the sz 1 . So we will be jacket triplets! I can't wait to get it! Tracking it right now as I type it. It should be here tomorrow if I can manage to be home to sign for it when it gets here. Knowing my luck I will be out and about.



KristyDarling said:


> Congratulations!!! Did you get the size 1? I hope we can be jacket twins!!  (or triplets with HKtaitai!)


----------



## hktaitai

KristyDarling said:


> ^^^ OMG, HKtaitai!!! I am going crazy here, drooling over your haul! I absolutely love everything!!!!!!! Drooooooooollllll!!!! The Jano gilet is so versatile -- I can totally see that jazzing up just about anything! I'm also dying for some of her accessories...those earrings are darling!


 
Thanks heaps *KristyDarling*  Yes the Jano is absolutely versatile.  I can pair it with both jeans on the weekend and chiffon skirts at work 



KristyDarling said:


> Congratulations!!! Did you get the size 1? I hope we can be jacket twins!!  (or triplets with HKtaitai!)


 
Yay, let the three of us be jacket triplets


----------



## hktaitai

tb-purselover said:


> Okay, I pulled the trigger and got the July jacket. I couldn't resist and it was selling out so fast! I also got a few other things. I will post my lovely items when they arrive.
> 
> Hktaitai, I LOVE your stuff! Your collection is truely amazing! Also I never thought to use the Dario top as a cardi too! D'uh! So smart.


 
Congrats *tb-purselover *  Can't wait to see what you've got!

And thanks so much for your compliments  



tb-purselover said:


> Yep, got the sz 1 . So we will be jacket triplets! I can't wait to get it! Tracking it right now as I type it. It should be here tomorrow if I can manage to be home to sign for it when it gets here. Knowing my luck I will be out and about.


 
So love the idea of sharing the same gorgy jackets with such lovely ladies as you and Kristy   Hope both of yours arrive really soon!


----------



## purseaddict**

hktaitai said:


> No problem *purseaddict*! I've looked into my e-scrapbook and would like to share with you more info:
> 1. Lapaz is the name of this vertical blue-striped, cotton-mix version;
> 2. retail in Diani (see 1st pic; http://dianiboutique.blogspot.com/2010_07_01_archive.html) was $1450 (cf. $1421 at Barneys, as featured in Bazaar or Vogue or Elle - forgot which one);
> 3. retail in Isabel Marant in Paris was 840 euros (my extremely lucky sister got hers at 40% discount last October!!!).
> The one on auction is at such a good price that it is close to what I paid for my simple, without-the-trims version (by the way, the simple version came in navy blue and light blue stripes)! Best of luck with your bidding



*hktaitai* Thanks again!!!   You are a fabulous resource!  The bid has already gone up and there is still 4 days left!

And congrats on the July with the feathers - AMAZING!  Thanks for sharing your beautiful pieces with us!


----------



## hktaitai

purseaddict** said:


> *hktaitai* Thanks again!!!   You are a fabulous resource!  The bid has already gone up and there is still 4 days left!
> 
> And congrats on the July with the feathers - AMAZING!  Thanks for sharing your beautiful pieces with us!



Thanks *purseaddict*! Yes this one is really special 
Hope you'll win the auction at a great price. Good luck


----------



## bluelyme

i lk it


----------



## KristyDarling

Jordan and July have arrived!  They are absolutely stunning, as I knew they would be. Now I have a BIG problem!!  I'd love to keep both, but:

A) DH might not let me (boo!). I'm only supposed to choose one. 
B) Both jackets utilize the same fabrics so they may not be "different" enough to justify keeping both. The sleeve fabric from one jacket is the body fabric for the other, and vice versa. 

What do you guys think? Do they look different enough to justify keeping BOTH?? DH prefers the Jordan on me but thinks the July looks nice too....he'd just rather not have to pay for both. (although I *think* I can persuade him to let me keep both...I just need to bust out my special puppy-dog eyes, which I use only in the most desperate of situations, haha)  

In terms of fit, I'm so glad I got size 1s because it is exactly the right size for me. The Jordan is ever so slightly slimmer-fitting through the body, so in that respect it's more flattering to the figure. The July has a slightly boxier body shape, but the crystal/bead embellishments along the collar and sleeves are breathtaking and very special. 

In terms of versatility, I'd say they offer different things. The Jordan could be my "casual" jacket -- the red and white beaded striping give it a down-to-earth feel.  The July could be my casual OR dressy jacket....it is extremely blingy but can easily be styled up or down. (gotta love that about IM!)  I tried on both jackets with 3 different style jeans: bootcut, cropped boyfriend, and skinnies.....and I have to say they look best with skinnies, followed by cropped boyfriend/heels. I think both jackets would look great with a ruffled black miniskirt too. 

Oh gosh I'm soooo in love with both jackets!!!  HELP!!!!!  If you HAD to choose one, which would you keep? *Do I go with the slightly more flattering but less blingy Jordan, or the beautifully embellished but slightly boxier July???*


----------



## tb-purselover

Ugh, soooo hard to choose. Both are absolutely gorgeous and unique.

I do believe that the Jordan is much more casual and the July is more dressy. But you can dress down the July, which adds to the versatility. I like that about the July personally.

I did find that the the shoulders on the Jordan were pointy on the one I tried on. Is it true for your Jordan too?

I actually like the July personally because the body is black and the arms are beige. Because of this it seems more slimming in the body. But then the Jordan has the black sleeves which make the arms more slimming... hmmm, I guess I am no help! LOL

I guess, if I had to choose I would pick the July because it is more versatile.

It would be nice to see action pics so we can see how the look on your frame! 

I'm still waiting for mine .

ETA: you might want to also consider your wardrobe and see which one would go with more of your clothes!


----------



## tb-purselover

My goodies came! Love it. Sorry, I don't know how to shrink the pics. Help!

July jacket






Ritchi sweater in ecru. I've had this for a while and looks great with the Pliro cropped pants.





Nick and Elliot shirt





Kara tank dress in white. So glad I got the dress version over the tank. It is more versatile for layering and I can ruch the sides to layer under shirts or lay it flat to layer under dresses or skirts.





Dilip skirt with the Kara tank dress





Close-up of the Dilip. It is beautiful





Lastly my Pliro cropped trousers. I've had these for a while. Only posting now.





I just got a DHL customs invoice for $73 + $6 broker fee! Total $79 for a pair of pants I paid $360 for!!! 20% import tax into the USA - Is that freaking normal!? I just called DHL to figure it out. Crazy!!!


----------



## hktaitai

KristyDarling said:


> Jordan and July have arrived!  They are absolutely stunning, as I knew they would be. Now I have a BIG problem!! I'd love to keep both, but:
> 
> A) DH might not let me (boo!). I'm only supposed to choose one.
> B) Both jackets utilize the same fabrics so they may not be "different" enough to justify keeping both. The sleeve fabric from one jacket is the body fabric for the other, and vice versa.
> 
> What do you guys think? Do they look different enough to justify keeping BOTH?? DH prefers the Jordan on me but thinks the July looks nice too....he'd just rather not have to pay for both. (although I *think* I can persuade him to let me keep both...I just need to bust out my special puppy-dog eyes, which I use only in the most desperate of situations, haha)
> 
> In terms of fit, I'm so glad I got size 1s because it is exactly the right size for me. The Jordan is ever so slightly slimmer-fitting through the body, so in that respect it's more flattering to the figure. The July has a slightly boxier body shape, but the crystal/bead embellishments along the collar and sleeves are breathtaking and very special.
> 
> In terms of versatility, I'd say they offer different things. The Jordan could be my "casual" jacket -- the red and white beaded striping give it a down-to-earth feel. The July could be my casual OR dressy jacket....it is extremely blingy but can easily be styled up or down. (gotta love that about IM!) I tried on both jackets with 3 different style jeans: bootcut, cropped boyfriend, and skinnies.....and I have to say they look best with skinnies, followed by cropped boyfriend/heels. I think both jackets would look great with a ruffled black miniskirt too.
> 
> Oh gosh I'm soooo in love with both jackets!!! HELP!!!!! If you HAD to choose one, which would you keep? *Do I go with the slightly more flattering but less blingy Jordan, or the beautifully embellished but slightly boxier July???*


 
Congrats *KristyDarling*! These are STUNNING 
I know this is useless, but I'd say it nonetheless: keep BOTH  
As you have rightly pointed out, they are DIFFERENT.  Go use your puppy eye trick.  This is the right time. 
OK, if you really must choose, obviously the double July owner would suggest July.  You will be kicking yourself for letting such a unique, exquisite piece go.  Just my two cents.


----------



## hktaitai

tb-purselover said:


> My goodies came! Love it. Sorry, I don't know how to shrink the pics. Help!
> 
> July jacket
> 
> Ritchi sweater in ecru. I've had this for a while and looks great with the Pliro cropped pants.
> 
> Nick and Elliot shirt
> 
> Kara tank dress in white. So glad I got the dress version over the tank. It is more versatile for layering and I can ruch the sides to layer under shirts or lay it flat to layer under dresses or skirts.
> 
> Dilip skirt with the Kara tank dress
> 
> Close-up of the Dilip. It is beautiful
> 
> Lastly my Pliro cropped trousers. I've had these for a while. Only posting now.
> 
> I just got a DHL customs invoice for $73 + $6 broker fee! Total $79 for a pair of pants I paid $360 for!!! 20% import tax into the USA - Is that freaking normal!? I just called DHL to figure it out. Crazy!!!


 
WOW! Congrats *tb-purselover*! These are to-die-for 
Hope you'll sort out the tax thing soon; 20% is totally crazy! 
Meanwhile, enjoy these pieces of art!


----------



## hktaitai

tb-purselover said:


> I guess, if I had to choose I would pick the July because it is more versatile.


 
I second


----------



## hktaitai

By the way, laides, the crystal and turquoise embellished July also comes in the black-body-beige-sleeves combo.  See pics from the mini-blog of a Hong Kong actress Karina Lau who's also an avid fan of Marant...

I think hers, due to the black sleeves, has the crystals on the shoulder more prominently shown.  Which version do you like better?


----------



## KristyDarling

tb-purselover said:


> I do believe that the Jordan is much more casual and the July is more dressy. But you can dress down the July, which adds to the versatility. I like that about the July personally.
> 
> I did find that the the shoulders on the Jordan were pointy on the one I tried on. Is it true for your Jordan too?
> 
> I actually like the July personally because the body is black and the arms are beige. Because of this it seems more slimming in the body. But then the Jordan has the black sleeves which make the arms more slimming... hmmm, I guess I am no help! LOL
> 
> I guess, if I had to choose I would pick the July because it is more versatile.
> 
> It would be nice to see action pics so we can see how the look on your frame!
> 
> I'm still waiting for mine .
> 
> ETA: you might want to also consider your wardrobe and see which one would go with more of your clothes!



Hi tb! Thanks for your thoughtful response!  I am too shy to do mod shots, sorry! 

Yes, I did find that the Jordan's shoulder pads were slightly more pronounced (pointier) than the July's, which were rounder. I felt that the pointy shape was more flattering to my arms, maybe the pointiness makes my arms look slimmer in comparison.   (and like you said the Jordan's arms are black, which is also slimming)

As for my wardrobe, both jackets go equally well with everything, although I'd say the Jordan is more my style (which is generally more casual).

But yet the intricate detail of the July's embellishments is just sooooo different and special. It's a work of art. I am SO torn!!!


----------



## KristyDarling

hktaitai said:


> Congrats *KristyDarling*! These are STUNNING
> I know this is useless, but I'd say it nonetheless: keep BOTH
> As you have rightly pointed out, they are DIFFERENT.  Go use your puppy eye trick.  This is the right time.
> OK, if you really must choose, obviously the double July owner would suggest July.  You will be kicking yourself for letting such a unique, exquisite piece go.  Just my two cents.



HKtaitai -- thanks for helping me rationalize!  I think I will lock myself in the bathroom and do a couple of practice runs of my sad puppy eyes in the mirror before I unleash them on DH. I gotta make sure that there's no way he can say no to BOTH jackets! LOL. By the way, I like that actress' version of the July....the crystals really pop on the dark sleeves. But overall, I think that our dark body/light sleeve version has more impact and presence.


----------



## KristyDarling

tb-purselover said:


> My goodies came! Love it. Sorry, I don't know how to shrink the pics. Help!
> 
> I just got a DHL customs invoice for $73 + $6 broker fee! Total $79 for a pair of pants I paid $360 for!!! 20% import tax into the USA - Is that freaking normal!? I just called DHL to figure it out. Crazy!!!



Tb -- your collection is to die for!! I think I need that Dilip skirt and those striped trousers. FABULOUS!!!


----------



## KristyDarling

*Question for you ladies: how will you style the July??? *


----------



## tb-purselover

KristyDarling said:


> But yet the intricate detail of the July's embellishments is just sooooo different and special. It's a work of art. I am SO torn!!!



I so think it is time to break out those puppy dog eyes! I will be keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## tb-purselover

KristyDarling said:


> Tb -- your collection is to die for!! I think I need that Dilip skirt and those striped trousers. FABULOUS!!!



Thanks! I love those two pieces so much. The trousersiAds so easy to style and make it easy to look fab! The skirt is so flirty and can be dressed down or up! Easy, easy, easy...


----------



## tb-purselover

KristyDarling said:


> *Question for you ladies: how will you style the July??? *



I have two looks planned off the top of my head.

Look 1: loose white tee, skinny jeans (either distressed medium blue OR medium-dark skinnys), and high heeled ankle booties with toe cut-out, bangles to finish.

Look 2: black flirty skirt like the Dilip or something with ruffles, bare legs and my slouchy boots and simple spaghetti strap tank top. I tried this on in the shop and the SA said it rocked. Maybe a necklace, not sure...

Other Options I'm thinking about already...


----------



## KristyDarling

tb-purselover said:


> I have two looks planned off the top of my head.
> 
> Look 1: loose white tee, skinny jeans (either distressed medium blue OR medium-dark skinnys), and high heeled ankle booties with toe cut-out, bangles to finish.
> 
> Look 2: black flirty skirt like the Dilip or something with ruffles, bare legs and my slouchy boots and simple spaghetti strap tank top. I tried this on in the shop and the SA said it rocked. Maybe a necklace, not sure...
> 
> Other Options I'm thinking about already...



Gosh, great minds think alike! I was thinking along those lines too.  I think the Dilip was MADE for this jacket! I could also see it worn over a short white sundress with slouchy boots. Dumb question: what season are the July and Jordan from? Is it S/S '11? I didn't see either jacket in any of the runway photos. 

Do you guys think the July is wearable year-round? Obviously in cold climates it wouldn't be a suitable winter jacket, but do you think the colors/styling make it a 4-season piece?


----------



## DollyAntics

Hi Kirsty congrats on your beautiful jackets!! I LOVE the July, it's a beauty and would be my choice out of the two!

Could I just ask, you said the July is more 'boxy' would you say it came up slightly larger than the Jordan jacket? Are they the same fit in the arms?

TIA!! 



KristyDarling said:


> Jordan and July have arrived!  They are absolutely stunning, as I knew they would be. Now I have a BIG problem!! I'd love to keep both, but:
> 
> A) DH might not let me (boo!). I'm only supposed to choose one.
> B) Both jackets utilize the same fabrics so they may not be "different" enough to justify keeping both. The sleeve fabric from one jacket is the body fabric for the other, and vice versa.
> 
> What do you guys think? Do they look different enough to justify keeping BOTH?? DH prefers the Jordan on me but thinks the July looks nice too....he'd just rather not have to pay for both. (although I *think* I can persuade him to let me keep both...I just need to bust out my special puppy-dog eyes, which I use only in the most desperate of situations, haha)
> 
> In terms of fit, I'm so glad I got size 1s because it is exactly the right size for me. The Jordan is ever so slightly slimmer-fitting through the body, so in that respect it's more flattering to the figure. The July has a slightly boxier body shape, but the crystal/bead embellishments along the collar and sleeves are breathtaking and very special.
> 
> In terms of versatility, I'd say they offer different things. The Jordan could be my "casual" jacket -- the red and white beaded striping give it a down-to-earth feel. The July could be my casual OR dressy jacket....it is extremely blingy but can easily be styled up or down. (gotta love that about IM!) I tried on both jackets with 3 different style jeans: bootcut, cropped boyfriend, and skinnies.....and I have to say they look best with skinnies, followed by cropped boyfriend/heels. I think both jackets would look great with a ruffled black miniskirt too.
> 
> Oh gosh I'm soooo in love with both jackets!!! HELP!!!!! If you HAD to choose one, which would you keep? *Do I go with the slightly more flattering but less blingy Jordan, or the beautifully embellished but slightly boxier July???*


----------



## DollyAntics

Yes both jackets are SS11, I'm not sure why they aren't in the runway pictures?! I wondered the same thing.

I think July is more of a spring/summer piece personally but I think it's all down to personal style/taste - if I felt like wearing it in winter and it wasn't too cold then I would! 



KristyDarling said:


> Gosh, great minds think alike! I was thinking along those lines too.  I think the Dilip was MADE for this jacket! I could also see it worn over a short white sundress with slouchy boots. Dumb question: what season are the July and Jordan from? Is it S/S '11? I didn't see either jacket in any of the runway photos.
> 
> Do you guys think the July is wearable year-round? Obviously in cold climates it wouldn't be a suitable winter jacket, but do you think the colors/styling make it a 4-season piece?


----------



## angelastoel

tb-purselover said:


> I have two looks planned off the top of my head.
> 
> Look 1: loose white tee, skinny jeans (either distressed medium blue OR medium-dark skinnys), and high heeled ankle booties with toe cut-out, bangles to finish.
> 
> Look 2: black flirty skirt like the Dilip or something with ruffles, bare legs and my slouchy boots and simple spaghetti strap tank top. I tried this on in the shop and the SA said it rocked. Maybe a necklace, not sure...
> 
> Other Options I'm thinking about already...



scary, I imagined it in the exact same way (this is exactly how I style my flana jacket!)


----------



## KristyDarling

DollyAntics said:


> Hi Kirsty congrats on your beautiful jackets!! I LOVE the July, it's a beauty and would be my choice out of the two!
> 
> Could I just ask, you said the July is more 'boxy' would you say it came up slightly larger than the Jordan jacket? Are they the same fit in the arms?
> 
> TIA!!



Hi Dolly! Actually, the July is only a little bit boxier in the body....barely perceptible difference. I think it probably has to do with the way the heavily jeweled shoulders causes the body to hang outwards just the slightest bit. The jacket's super-heavy cotton material is quite stiff so I think it follows the vertical lines set by the jeweled shoulders. Does that make any sense?  On the Jordan, by contrast, there are no jeweled shoulders that force the material below them to jut outwards, so the material seems to "form" closer to the body.  Again, these observations are very subtle...side-by-side the July is probably not noticeably boxier than the Jordan, unless you study it really hard! 

The fit of the sleeves of the July and Jordan is exactly the same -- very slim fitting, especially in the armhole area. I can get a thin long-sleeved shirt underneath, but there is definitely no room for anything thicker, like a sweater.  HTH!


----------



## KristyDarling

DollyAntics said:


> Yes both jackets are SS11, I'm not sure why they aren't in the runway pictures?! I wondered the same thing.
> 
> I think July is more of a spring/summer piece personally but I think it's all down to personal style/taste - if I felt like wearing it in winter and it wasn't too cold then I would!



Thanks Dolly! For S/S pieces, I was very surprised by how THICK and WARM these jackets are. The fabric is like super-heavyweight multi-layered cotton....almost a quilted feel. I live in San Francisco where winters are mild (in the upper 40s to 50's), and I think these would actually keep me warm!


----------



## tb-purselover

angelastoel said:


> scary, I imagined it in the exact same way (this is exactly how I style my flana jacket!)


 it looks so perfect worn this way! I think it just naturally works and was intuitive to me .


----------



## tb-purselover

KristyDarling said:


> I live in San Francisco where winters are mild (in the upper 40s to 50's), and I think these would actually keep me warm!



I think you could totally wear them all year around. The color are neutral enough. The floral pattern works for S/S and the black in it works for F/W. Based on what you choose to wear with it can work year around.


----------



## tb-purselover

hktaitai said:


> WOW! Congrats *tb-purselover*! These are to-die-for
> Hope you'll sort out the tax thing soon; 20% is totally crazy!
> Meanwhile, enjoy these pieces of art!



Thanks! I am really loving IM. I think I am addicted. Your collection encouraged me to buy some of my own items .

Looking at your pics of the actress wearing the July with the black sleeves I think both versions are a work of art! It is very striking. I like that I got the July with the black body for myself though because it is slimming at the body .


----------



## hktaitai

tb-purselover said:


> Thanks! I am really loving IM. I think I am addicted. Your collection encouraged me to buy some of my own items .
> 
> Looking at your pics of the actress wearing the July with the black sleeves I think both versions are a work of art! It is very striking. I like that I got the July with the black body for myself though because it is slimming at the body .



Isn't it great that we have tpf to share interests?

I wore my NAP July today and it really turned heads! I'm so happy


----------



## hktaitai

tb-purselover said:


> I think you could totally wear them all year around. The color are neutral enough. The floral pattern works for S/S and the black in it works for F/W. Based on what you choose to wear with it can work year around.



Totally Agree


----------



## DollyAntics

I'm really struggling to decide whether to get the original July or the NAP exclusive. Any thoughts? As I have both colours in the flana I was thinking the original July would be better as the trim on the NAP is VERY similar to flana....HELP!


----------



## KristyDarling

DollyAntics said:


> I'm really struggling to decide whether to get the original July or the NAP exclusive. Any thoughts? As I have both colours in the flana I was thinking the original July would be better as the trim on the NAP is VERY similar to flana....HELP!



Oh gosh, tough call! Both are so gorgeous. For me, the decision was based upon whether I am a "feathers person" or not. Speaking for myself, feathers are a definite statement and would be a major departure from my usual low-key style and, I'd probably just be too shy to wear it! Heck, I'm gonna have to work up the courage just to wear my original July because it is SOOO blingy and bold!  

Are you a feathers person?


----------



## angelastoel

DollyAntics said:


> I'm really struggling to decide whether to get the original July or the NAP exclusive. Any thoughts? As I have both colours in the flana I was thinking the original July would be better as the trim on the NAP is VERY similar to flana....HELP!



If I had the choice I would choose the original jacket, because the trimming on the NAP one is so similar, I would also feel very dressy with the feathers and would probably remove them in the future and then it's even more similar. And I just love that turqoise edge!


----------



## sonya

Gorgeous jackets!

I love both, but I think the red stripes make the Jordan more interesting. And if it is more flattering too ...




KristyDarling said:


> Jordan and July have arrived!  They are absolutely stunning, as I knew they would be. Now I have a BIG problem!!  I'd love to keep both, but:
> 
> A) DH might not let me (boo!). I'm only supposed to choose one.
> B) Both jackets utilize the same fabrics so they may not be "different" enough to justify keeping both. The sleeve fabric from one jacket is the body fabric for the other, and vice versa.
> 
> What do you guys think? Do they look different enough to justify keeping BOTH?? DH prefers the Jordan on me but thinks the July looks nice too....he'd just rather not have to pay for both. (although I *think* I can persuade him to let me keep both...I just need to bust out my special puppy-dog eyes, which I use only in the most desperate of situations, haha)
> 
> In terms of fit, I'm so glad I got size 1s because it is exactly the right size for me. The Jordan is ever so slightly slimmer-fitting through the body, so in that respect it's more flattering to the figure. The July has a slightly boxier body shape, but the crystal/bead embellishments along the collar and sleeves are breathtaking and very special.
> 
> In terms of versatility, I'd say they offer different things. The Jordan could be my "casual" jacket -- the red and white beaded striping give it a down-to-earth feel.  The July could be my casual OR dressy jacket....it is extremely blingy but can easily be styled up or down. (gotta love that about IM!)  I tried on both jackets with 3 different style jeans: bootcut, cropped boyfriend, and skinnies.....and I have to say they look best with skinnies, followed by cropped boyfriend/heels. I think both jackets would look great with a ruffled black miniskirt too.
> 
> Oh gosh I'm soooo in love with both jackets!!!  HELP!!!!!  If you HAD to choose one, which would you keep? *Do I go with the slightly more flattering but less blingy Jordan, or the beautifully embellished but slightly boxier July???*


----------



## tb-purselover

DollyAntics said:


> I'm really struggling to decide whether to get the original July or the NAP exclusive. Any thoughts? As I have both colours in the flana I was thinking the original July would be better as the trim on the NAP is VERY similar to flana....HELP!



Tough choice for  sure! I like both: the NAP has more contrast with the black feathers against the crystals. The original July is just sooo popping too!

I think it comes down to feathers or no feathers. I think Hktaitai had some good points about maintanance. It it comes down to what you can see yourself in. Are you comfortable wearing feathers? For me, I think I am too shy and just couldn't do it. Plus, my kids would be yanking those things out ! So I chose the original.

Follow your gut! Let us know what you decide!


----------



## tb-purselover

hktaitai said:


> Isn't it great that we have tpf to share interests?
> 
> I wore my NAP July today and it really turned heads! I'm so happy




 yup ITA. It is so nice to have TPF to find people with common interests!

Oh I bet you really turned heads! That jacket is just drool-worthy. I bet you looked absolutely gorgeous! 

I'm wearing my IM Kara tank dress with a black  strap tank top and moto shorts with my IM Dana fringe slouchy boots! Then just some bangles on my wrist.


----------



## KristyDarling

*hktaitai *and *tbpurselover* -- your outfits sound darling, both of yous!   I have yet to wear either of my jackets out yet because I'm still grappling with my moral dilemma of whether I should keep both. DH has reluctantly given the go-ahead to keep them, but my mommy guilt is getting the better of me!

*sonya* -- thank you so much for your feedback! I feel like I'm definitely keeping the Jordan because it's so everyday wearable....and the pointed shoulders and slightly closer fitting body are very slimming. It's just a question of whether I should keep the Jordan AND the July. Oh, problems problems! (JK. I know this is such a trivial "dilemma" in the grand scheme of things)


----------



## tb-purselover

KristyDarling said:


> DH has reluctantly given the go-ahead to keep thems)



You got the green light! WhooHoo! That is all I would need to hear.

so the question now becomes keep both or return and use the cash for other I'm items . LOL, just kidding.

I think you should keep both! But ou should do what you feel comfortable doing.


----------



## KristyDarling

tb-purselover said:


> You got the green light! WhooHoo! That is all I would need to hear.
> 
> so the question now becomes keep both or return and use the cash for other I'm items . LOL, just kidding.
> 
> I think you should keep both! But ou should do what you feel comfortable doing.



LOL. That thought did cross my mind -- "what if I kept the Jordan, returned the July, and then had 2 large to spend on other IM goodies?!"    But it's all good, I work hard at my job AND at being a mom, he wouldn't dare deny me future IM's just because I'm keeping these two. Plus he enjoys seeing me in pretty clothes. I just have to make sure a good amount of time passes by before I freak him out with another high-dollar IM purchase! LOL.


----------



## hktaitai

tb-purselover said:


> yup ITA. It is so nice to have TPF to find people with common interests!
> 
> Oh I bet you really turned heads! That jacket is just drool-worthy. I bet you looked absolutely gorgeous!
> 
> I'm wearing my IM Kara tank dress with a black strap tank top and moto shorts with my IM Dana fringe slouchy boots! Then just some bangles on my wrist.


 
Thanks tb-purselover 

Your outfit sounds cool   Really loooooove your styling tips   You rock!


----------



## hktaitai

DollyAntics said:


> I'm really struggling to decide whether to get the original July or the NAP exclusive. Any thoughts? As I have both colours in the flana I was thinking the original July would be better as the trim on the NAP is VERY similar to flana....HELP!


 
Hi *DollyAntics*, they are alike, yet so unlike one another. (Not being very helpful? I know, I know.)

Granted, the fringes of the Flana and the NAP July are very similar if not the same, but the Flana's (1) stripes and (2) linen mix are so very different from the July's floral print and thick cotton, IMHO you need not worry too much about their being similar. So the most important question left is, do you like the crystals and turquoise, or the feathers better? Also, would you mind that the feathers of the NAP July requires high maintenance, and would you still like it if some day you will have to cut off the feathers altogether because of the shedding problem? That being said, if you like the feathers enough (it looks GREAT on, I promise you), who cares. 

You know what. When I bought the original July I thought this had to be the best IM jacket in the season. Bar none. I love it so much and think it looks perfect on. Then, 2 1/2 weeks later, came the NAP version! OMG, OMG, OMG. How on earth is it possible for Ms Marant to produce TWO statement jackets within one season and they are absolutely EQUALLY awesome, albeit in its own way? So, my verdict: you won't regret whichever you end up getting, or... getting both!


----------



## hktaitai

KristyDarling said:


> *hktaitai *and *tbpurselover* -- your outfits sound darling, both of yous!  I have yet to wear either of my jackets out yet because I'm still grappling with my moral dilemma of whether I should keep both. DH has reluctantly given the go-ahead to keep them, but my mommy guilt is getting the better of me!


 


tb-purselover said:


> You got the green light! WhooHoo! That is all I would need to hear.
> 
> so the question now becomes keep both or return and use the cash for other I'm items . LOL, just kidding.
> 
> I think you should keep both! But ou should do what you feel comfortable doing.


 
Thanks *KristyDarling* 

I agree with *tb-purselover* that you should keep both with DH's green light.  And it's obvious that you love both.  So, why not?


----------



## KristyDarling

^^^ Sigh, so true. I DO love both. I'm 75% sure I will be keeping both beauties. (eeek!) I came across this photo of Blake Lively in the July. How gorgey is this???

From the Diani Boutique blog:


----------



## hktaitai

KristyDarling said:


> ^^^ Sigh, so true. I DO love both. I'm 75% sure I will be keeping both beauties. (eeek!) I came across this photo of Blake Lively in the July. How gorgey is this???
> 
> From the Diani Boutique blog:


 
Gosh. How could one be so insanely stunning? 
What did Blake Lively's mom feed her when she was little?


----------



## kriskennedy

gawd! first off, Kate Moss is gorg!!! she can sell anything!

however, beautiful models aside, I love Isabel Marant and her husband Jerome Dreyfuss. They make a killer team. His bags are truly lovely, they have a rocker-chick feel but are incredibly soft, supple and wears really nicely for years. I sprung for one his small satchels last summer in Paris at one of the grands magasins (Galeries Lafayette) and have never regretted the 700 euro purchase  though doubts did trickle into my brain when I returned and saw the bill on my credit card, lol!

Personally I am thrilled she is coming to NYC (though my bank is not!)

http://www.nbcnewyork.com/blogs/threadny/Isabel-Marant-Store-to-Open-in-February-64120977.html


----------



## tb-purselover

Wow, I just LOVE that entire outfit! She has on an IM Horai dress and the July jacket! Amaaaazing! I can't believe I actually turned down that dress!


----------



## hktaitai

angelastoel said:


> you are one lucky girl, I would love to see your jacket collection together!!!! I think I go crazy, hehe.


 
Hi *angelastoel*, so these are my Marant jackets from previous seasons - please don't mind the quality of the pics which were taken by iPhone 

From Fall/Winter collections:

Pic 1: My first Marant shearling jacket in camel (loved that it's reversable) from 08FW, and the red JABUNG from 09FW...

Pic 2: Brown boucle ALETH coat with leather trim, and black boucle with leather trim ATIKA jacket, both from 10FW...

Pic 3: Blue-striped EBONY and black EBONY from 10FW...

Pic 4: White shearling MICHAL, black shearling ZIED, and black leather KENI, all from 10FW......


----------



## hktaitai

angelastoel said:


> you are one lucky girl, I would love to see your jacket collection together!!!! I think I go crazy, hehe.


 
......and here comes the 10 Spring/Summer collection:

Pic 5: XACALA raccoon vest and XANUCO raccoon jacket...

Pic 6: black silk-linen-mix leather-trimmed coat (name unknown), PALCO reversable jacket, and PERU jacket (which is of the same design as the JORDAN of this season)...

Pic 7: purple HOLA, fucshia HOLA, and grey HASTA (which is the HOLA minus the embellishments)...

Pic 8: light blue FLANA, dark blue FOSFO (the FLANA minus embellishments), and navy-striped cotton jacket (the LAPAZ minus embellishments)...

Thanks so much for letting me share


----------



## hktaitai

hktaitai said:


> Hi *angelastoel*, so these are my Marant jackets from previous seasons - please don't mind the quality of the pics which were taken by iPhone
> 
> From Fall/Winter collections:
> 
> Pic 1: My first Marant shearling jacket in camel (loved that it's reversable) from 08FW, and the red JABUNG from 09FW...
> 
> Pic 2: Brown boucle ALETH coat with leather trim, and black boucle with leather trim ATIKA jacket, both from 10FW...
> 
> Pic 3: Blue-striped EBONY and black EBONY from 10FW...
> 
> Pic 4: White shearling MICHAL, black shearling ZIED, and black leather KENI, all from 10FW......


 
Forgot to mention that the two EBONY's in Pic 3 are from the Etoile line


----------



## KristyDarling

Yup, I'm dead and in heaven right now. WOWEEEEE!!!! Thank you for sharing your truly unbelievable IM jacket collection!!  I love that you have such a range of styles, from understated/simple to dazzling/glamorous. Getting dressed each morning must be like being in a dream, with such lovelies to choose from! 

Besides IM, what other designers do you collect? I can only imagine the riches dwelling in your closet!


----------



## hktaitai

KristyDarling said:


> Yup, I'm dead and in heaven right now. WOWEEEEE!!!! Thank you for sharing your truly unbelievable IM jacket collection!! I love that you have such a range of styles, from understated/simple to dazzling/glamorous. Getting dressed each morning must be like being in a dream, with such lovelies to choose from!
> 
> Besides IM, what other designers do you collect? I can only imagine the riches dwelling in your closet!


 
Thanks so very much *KristyDarling*, you are such a DARLING 

My first addiction is Chanel, formed since I was, like, 9 or 10 thanks to my favourite author of romances. I saved HARD since my twenties to start buying Chanel jackets, 2.55's and classic flaps. Funny thing is, as I am getting older, while staying a loyal Chanel fan, I also started to have my eyes set on the younger, hipper Marant. Oh perhaps it's a sign that I couldn't face ageing!?


----------



## KristyDarling

hktaitai said:


> Thanks so very much *KristyDarling*, you are such a DARLING
> 
> My first addiction is Chanel, formed since I was, like, 9 or 10 thanks to my favourite author of romances. I saved HARD since my twenties to start buying Chanel jackets, 2.55's and classic flaps. Funny thing is, as I am getting older, while staying a loyal Chanel fan, I also started to have my eyes set on the younger, hipper Marant. Oh perhaps it's a sign that I couldn't face ageing!?



I think that's exactly why I gravitate towards Marant. She puts a youthful, fun, edgy twist on classic styles. I admire Chanel from a distance....I don't think I'm quite grown-up enough for it yet...maybe I'll venture into Chanel territory in a couple years when I hit the big 4-0! And I will be coming to YOU for styling tips!!


----------



## tb-purselover

hktaitai said:


> so these are my Marant jackets from previous seasons



 

Thank you so much for sharing your amazing collection of IM jackets! I am drooling over here seeing them all together. I would love to step in your closet to see all your goodies!


----------



## angelastoel

wow your collection is amazing, we have a lot of jackets in common, but in other colourways.
I also have the flana, but in navy, I have the grey hola with turqoise embellishments and the blue striped ebony. 
Thank you for sharing it made my lunch break, hehe


----------



## hktaitai

KristyDarling said:


> I think that's exactly why I gravitate towards Marant. She puts a youthful, fun, edgy twist on classic styles. I admire Chanel from a distance....I don't think I'm quite grown-up enough for it yet...maybe I'll venture into Chanel territory in a couple years when I hit the big 4-0! And I will be coming to YOU for styling tips!!



Well said *KristyDarling*. I too like that her designs are mostly classics with a twist, so even for the edgier ones such as those with bling bling and even feathers, they are still of a clean line that I admire. I can see myself in them in the many years to come. 
No need to wait until the big number comes  There's definitely something for you in Chanel


----------



## hktaitai

tb-purselover said:


> Thank you so much for sharing your amazing collection of IM jackets! I am drooling over here seeing them all together. I would love to step in your closet to see all your goodies!



Thanks so much *tb-purselover*. It's so sweet of you


----------



## hktaitai

angelastoel said:


> wow your collection is amazing, we have a lot of jackets in common, but in other colourways.
> I also have the flana, but in navy, I have the grey hola with turqoise embellishments and the blue striped ebony.
> Thank you for sharing it made my lunch break, hehe



Thanks loads *angelastoel*. So we are jacket sisters and cousins  
Please post more mod pictures! You have a fab sense of style and it's an enjoyment to see you rock Marants


----------



## angelastoel

hktaitai said:


> Thanks loads *angelastoel*. So we are jacket sisters and cousins
> Please post more mod pictures! You have a fab sense of style and it's an enjoyment to see you rock Marants



I forgot one, I have the Jabong in Maroon, hehe


----------



## KristyDarling

If anyone wants the July jacket (original version with turquoise beads and crystals) in a size 1, there will soon be one available at Diani Boutique! I agonized over it for 48 hours but I knew I couldn't justify keeping both. With sadness but a lighter heart, I sent it back today.  I picked the Jordan because I knew it'd be the one I'd reach for most often, owing to my low-key working mom's (casual) Northern California lifestyle. Plus I'm just not a blingy kind of girl...my clothing style is pretty simple. The embellishments on the July are *very* eye-catching and I don't think I could've handled the attention!  

That said, I wore the Jordan out for the first time today, and I felt like a million bucks!!  It is the perfect jacket for me!


----------



## carport

KristyDarling said:


> I wore the Jordan out for the first time today, and I felt like a million bucks!!  It is the perfect jacket for me!



I think you did the right thing, made a sane decision (spending-wise), and got the jacket that you originally said was most flattering on you. I'll bet you look fabulous in it!


----------



## tb-purselover

KristyDarling said:


> That said, I wore the Jordan out for the first time today, and I felt like a million bucks!!  It is the perfect jacket for me!



Yay! Congrats and I bet you looked awesome! 

You went with your gut, so it was the right thing!


----------



## hktaitai

angelastoel said:


> I forgot one, I have the Jabong in Maroon, hehe



Bet that looks delicious too


----------



## hktaitai

KristyDarling said:


> That said, I wore the Jordan out for the first time today, and I felt like a million bucks!!  It is the perfect jacket for me!



Good for you *KristyDarling*! Sure you look perfect in it! Enjoy it to the hilt!


----------



## KristyDarling

carport said:


> I think you did the right thing, made a sane decision (spending-wise), and got the jacket that you originally said was most flattering on you. I'll bet you look fabulous in it!



Thanks *carport*.   Even though I'm sad about letting the July go, it feels good to have a clear conscience.


----------



## KristyDarling

tb-purselover said:


> Yay! Congrats and I bet you looked awesome!
> 
> You went with your gut, so it was the right thing!



Thanks, *tb-purselover*! I've found that when I ignore that gut instinct, I usually end up regretting something later.


----------



## KristyDarling

hktaitai said:


> Good for you *KristyDarling*! Sure you look perfect in it! Enjoy it to the hilt!



Thanks, *hktaitai*! I don't know about "perfect," but I did get a few compliments today! The Jordan is such a stand-out piece and very unusual. I just hope my friends/family don't get tired of seeing it because I plan to wear it A LOT!


----------



## angelastoel

KristyDarling said:


> I think that's exactly why I gravitate towards Marant. She puts a youthful, fun, edgy twist on classic styles. I admire Chanel from a distance....I don't think I'm quite grown-up enough for it yet...maybe I'll venture into Chanel territory in a couple years when I hit the big 4-0! And I will be coming to YOU for styling tips!!



I would definetly look closer, I am only 27 and I just purchased my first (vintage, but unworn) chanel jacket and I love it! It is so classic and it is just the way you style it. I don't look too mature in it at all, I wear it with jeans and skirts, just like my marant jackets, and I am so happy with it!


----------



## zzhoneybee

Hi ladies!!

I too am in love with Isabel, and am wondering about the sizing on the Flana jacket.  I am a true US 4... do you think the 1 would work? 

Thank you!!


----------



## birkingal

hktaitai said:


> ......and here comes the 10 Spring/Summer collection:
> 
> Pic 5: XACALA raccoon vest and XANUCO raccoon jacket...
> 
> Pic 6: black silk-linen-mix leather-trimmed coat (name unknown), PALCO reversable jacket, and PERU jacket (which is of the same design as the JORDAN of this season)...
> 
> Pic 7: purple HOLA, fucshia HOLA, and grey HASTA (which is the HOLA minus the embellishments)...
> 
> Pic 8: light blue FLANA, dark blue FOSFO (the FLANA minus embellishments), and navy-striped cotton jacket (the LAPAZ minus embellishments)...
> 
> Thanks so much for letting me share



*hktaitai*, your collection is spectacular! I'm speechless. Right now, I just want to raid your wardrobe.


----------



## DollyAntics

Arrggghhhhh I'm still trying to decide, I think I'm going to go for the original July with the turquoise beading, I'm a sucker for turquoise! *Hktaitai* which of the July's do you find more flattering? Black arms or black body?


----------



## flirtsy

i finally got the mitchum shorts


----------



## hktaitai

birkingal said:


> *hktaitai*, your collection is spectacular! I'm speechless. Right now, I just want to raid your wardrobe.


 
Thank you so much *birkingal*  
Glad you like these as much as I do, hehe


----------



## hktaitai

flirtsy said:


> i finally got the mitchum shorts


 
What a cute color! Congrats *flirtsy *


----------



## hktaitai

DollyAntics said:


> Arrggghhhhh I'm still trying to decide, I think I'm going to go for the original July with the turquoise beading, I'm a sucker for turquoise! *Hktaitai* which of the July's do you find more flattering? Black arms or black body?


 
Hi *DollyAntics*, same here - I LOVE turquoise!

I would say both combos are aesthetically pleasing to my eyes   I had thought I'd like the dark sleeves better (as one of us said it might flatter the arms more) but once I've worn both combos I honestly think they are equally flattering - guess the slimming cut is so superb that the color combination has become not too much an "issue" 

If you feel the same way, perhaps you could consider exclusiveness?  It looks like the black body original July is more widely available now, so if you can find the black sleeve version maybe it's not a bad idea to own one that is more exclusive?


----------



## hktaitai

zzhoneybee said:


> Hi ladies!!
> 
> I too am in love with Isabel, and am wondering about the sizing on the Flana jacket. I am a true US 4... do you think the 1 would work?
> 
> Thank you!!


 
Hi *zzhoneybee*, I am not entirely sure but tend to think that unless you are very busty, size 1 should work for you.  In any case, the Flana looks nicer when worn open front (people have criticized Natalie Portman for bottoning up hers - well in fact hooks not buttons; see pic enclosed, which is from the article at http://www.redcarpet-fashionawards....goose-party-natalie-portman-in-isabel-marant/).

Hope this helps


----------



## KristyDarling

*zzhoneybee: *good luck with your Flana purchase! 

*flirtsy: *those shorts are SO cute and feminine!  I envy anyone who can pull off short shorts!


----------



## zzhoneybee

hktaitai said:


> Hi *zzhoneybee*, I am not entirely sure but tend to think that unless you are very busty, size 1 should work for you.  In any case, the Flana looks nicer when worn open front (people have criticized Natalie Portman for bottoning up hers - well in fact hooks not buttons; see pic enclosed, which is from the article at http://www.redcarpet-fashionawards....goose-party-natalie-portman-in-isabel-marant/).
> 
> Hope this helps



It helps a lot, thank you!  Unfortunately the auction was ended early.  I am sad, but also think it might be a sign that I should just the plunge and spring for my true love, the Net-a-Porter exclusive July.  It is so beautiful.  I am confused about the sizing for the July jacket, as well... does it run small, or TTS?

If it helps at all, I am a pretty true US 4, size 34 bust, and have the Boris top in size 1, which fits well.

I think I would be the 1?  Oh, the trials and tribulations of online shopping...  Any input you have would be much appreciated!  Thanks a million!!!


----------



## DollyAntics

I can only get hold of the original July with the black body or the NAP July so just a case of deciding which I love the most out of those two really! Is there any chance you could post some modelling pictures of the jackets? I'd love to see them both on!



hktaitai said:


> Hi *DollyAntics*, same here - I LOVE turquoise!
> 
> I would say both combos are aesthetically pleasing to my eyes  I had thought I'd like the dark sleeves better (as one of us said it might flatter the arms more) but once I've worn both combos I honestly think they are equally flattering - guess the slimming cut is so superb that the color combination has become not too much an "issue"
> 
> If you feel the same way, perhaps you could consider exclusiveness? It looks like the black body original July is more widely available now, so if you can find the black sleeve version maybe it's not a bad idea to own one that is more exclusive?


----------



## hktaitai

zzhoneybee said:


> It helps a lot, thank you!  Unfortunately the auction was ended early.  I am sad, but also think it might be a sign that I should just the plunge and spring for my true love, the Net-a-Porter exclusive July.  It is so beautiful.  I am confused about the sizing for the July jacket, as well... does it run small, or TTS?
> 
> If it helps at all, I am a pretty true US 4, size 34 bust, and have the Boris top in size 1, which fits well.
> 
> I think I would be the 1?  Oh, the trials and tribulations of online shopping...  Any input you have would be much appreciated!  Thanks a million!!!



If Boris size 1 fits you well, I believe July in size 1 should work for you just fine, too!


----------



## hktaitai

DollyAntics said:


> I can only get hold of the original July with the black body or the NAP July so just a case of deciding which I love the most out of those two really! Is there any chance you could post some modelling pictures of the jackets? I'd love to see them both on!



Seriously you can't go wrong with any one of them! 
:shame: I'm too shy to do mod pics :shame:


----------



## tb-purselover

zzhoneybee said:


> I am confused about the sizing for the July jacket, as well... does it run small, or TTS?
> 
> If it helps at all, I am a pretty true US 4, size 34 bust, and have the Boris top in size 1, which fits well.
> 
> I think I would be the 1?  Oh, the trials and tribulations of online shopping...  Any input you have would be much appreciated!  Thanks a million!!!



It really depends on your arms/shoulders then your bust. I do think if you fit your Boris top well/not too tight in the arms then the sz 1 will work well for you.


----------



## KristyDarling

I've found that IM sizing can be all over the map, and if a size fits you in one item, it doesn't necessarily mean that it will fit the same way in another item. Yes, rather inconvenient!  For* zzhoneybee's* reference: My measurements are 32.5" bust, 24" waist, 33.5" hips; I'm 5'2" 100 lbs. My arms are not skinny, but not chubby either...just average. On me, the July's sleeves were definitely small to size (the 1 fit me just right...with no room for a thick layer underneath. The 0 would've been impossible to jam my arms/shoulders into), and the bust was juuuust right on me if I hooked it closed. Your bust is larger than mine, but if you have slim-to-average arms AND you do not plan to wear the jacket closed, the 1 should work fine for you. It definitely looks best worn open anyway! HTH!


----------



## tb-purselover

I also wanted to add that my bust is 34 and I can close. But I have muscle-y arms and wide shoulders. I weight 120 and am 5'4". But when "aunt flow" comes around I am 126 lbs. 

like Kristy said, it is the arms that is restricting. I have wide shoulders and that is the area that is the most restricting. I can only wear a thin tee shirt or tank. I haven't tried to get a long sleeve tee into the jacket, but am not sure I could. But I don't think I would personally. 

I would think size up if you have wide shoulders or muscle-y arms. I can get away with a sz 1 but sz2 would be more comfortable. I only chose the sz 1 because I had store credit I had to use up. They were sold out of the sz 2. Plus they had a 20% off promotion I couldn't pass up.


----------



## tb-purselover

...double post


----------



## hktaitai

To supplement info provided by kristy and tb-purselover, I have 13" shoulder and 32.5" bust and my arms are not muscle-y; size 0 fits me perfectly. I wear it open (as kristy said it definitely looks better that way), with a cotton or linen tee underneath.

Good luck with choosing the perfect size!


----------



## zzhoneybee

You all are the best.  Thank you so much for your input!!

I will let you know how it goes!!


----------



## zzhoneybee

zzhoneybee said:


> You all are the best.  Thank you so much for your input!!
> 
> I will let you know how it goes!!



I considered all of your comments regarding NAP July vs regular July, and I think I am going to try the regular July first, in a size 1.  I agree that it would probably wear better, and as far as sizing goes, the jacket definitely looks better with a closer fit and worn open.  

Thanks for the intel regarding the Diani Boutique return!! I called yesterday and will be getting the size 1 from them.  I will post mod pics when I get it!!


----------



## KristyDarling

zzhoneybee said:


> I considered all of your comments regarding NAP July vs regular July, and I think I am going to try the regular July first, in a size 1.  I agree that it would probably wear better, and as far as sizing goes, the jacket definitely looks better with a closer fit and worn open.
> 
> *Thanks for the intel regarding the Diani Boutique return!! I called yesterday and will be getting the size 1 from them.  I will post mod pics when I get it!!
> *



Oh I am so glad!!   I sent it back via UPS and they should receive it by end of day today.  Can't wait to see how it looks on you!!!


----------



## tb-purselover

zzhoneybee said:


> I think I am going to try the regular July first, in a size 1.



Yay, I think you are going to love it! Congrats and let us know how it fits when it comes.

 I love mine and have worn it twice so far! I love her jacket so much that I am already planning my next jacket purchase .

I think I am addicted to I.M. and just wish I could have every piece from her S/S '11 collection.

So far, I'm not loving what I see for the F/W 2011 collection. So at least my wallet is safe for F/W! But I surely am in love with her S/S collection!


----------



## zzhoneybee

tb-purselover said:


> Yay, I think you are going to love it! Congrats and let us know how it fits when it comes.
> 
> I love mine and have worn it twice so far! I love her jacket so much that I am already planning my next jacket purchase .
> 
> I think I am addicted to I.M. and just wish I could have every piece from her S/S '11 collection.
> 
> So far, I'm not loving what I see for the F/W 2011 collection. So at least my wallet is safe for F/W! But I surely am in love with her S/S collection!




ME TOO!  I Love the spring collection.    Good for my closet, bad for my wallet.  My first purchase was the striped pants, and it was all over from there.  Since then I´ve gotten the pink pants, Boris top, Danel dress, Gwen pumps, and Franklin boots, as well as the red Howell shorts from Etoile.  I would LOVE the Lemmon or Lido dress, as well- let me know if any of you see it available!!  

As far as next season goes, I love the dress from this look in white, which was also seen on Zoe Saldana in navy- but that´s about it.  

http://www.redcarpet-fashionawards....oach-benefit-for-the-children’s-defense-fund/

Ladies, how do the rest of you feel about next season´s collection?


----------



## tb-purselover

zzhoneybee said:


> I would LOVE the Lemmon or Lido dress, as well- let me know if any of you see it available!!



What size and color Lemmon dress are you looking for?  I might have a lead for you.

I bought the fushia/purple Lemmon dress about a month ago, LOOOVE it!

Ok, I DO love that one dress from the F/W 2011 collection. But that's the only one so far. That's the only one that caught my eye. 

I have pliro stripped pants, ritchi in ecru, nick top and elliot top, dilip skirt, kara white tank dress, the Lemmon dress, dickers in black, Dana fringe slouchy boot, Arletty dress in bordeaux, and the Brian tee in Bordeaux too. I want a few more things lol. But I need to save up.



zzhoneybee said:


> Ladies, how do the rest of you feel about next season´s collection?



Yes, inquiring minds want to know!  What do you all think of the F/W '11 collection?


----------



## birkingal

KristyDarling said:


> I've found that IM sizing can be all over the map, and if a size fits you in one item, it doesn't necessarily mean that it will fit the same way in another item. Yes, rather inconvenient!  For* zzhoneybee's* reference: My measurements are 32.5" bust, 24" waist, 33.5" hips; I'm 5'2" 100 lbs. My arms are not skinny, but not chubby either...just average. On me, the July's sleeves were definitely small to size (the 1 fit me just right...with no room for a thick layer underneath. The 0 would've been impossible to jam my arms/shoulders into), and the bust was juuuust right on me if I hooked it closed. Your bust is larger than mine, but if you have slim-to-average arms AND you do not plan to wear the jacket closed, the 1 should work fine for you. It definitely looks best worn open anyway! HTH!



24" waist!!!     *sigh*  What I'd give to have a waist that small. I agree about the sizing. I tried on a few and my word, I ranged from size 0 to 2! That's both the main and etoile line. You should've seen me trying to squeeze myself into the size 1 jacket. Not a good look. I have no idea why they design such narrow the arm/armpits.


----------



## KristyDarling

birkingal said:


> 24" waist!!!     *sigh*  What I'd give to have a waist that small. I agree about the sizing. I tried on a few and my word, I ranged from size 0 to 2! That's both the main and etoile line. You should've seen me trying to squeeze myself into the size 1 jacket. Not a good look. I have no idea why they design such narrow the arm/armpits.



LOL -- let me clarify: my waist is 24" first thing in the morning. By evening after dinner, it's more like 25.5"!   I dunno why IM's arm openings are so tiny....maybe Frenchwomen just have skinnier arms than the average? It wouldn't surprise me at all.


----------



## beauxgoris

hktaitai said:


> Then, Etoile CLIVE linen jacket (with grosgrain belt), and two GARY jackets (charcoal, and light grey)...



I'm thinking about the Clive jacket. Can you give a review or pics (wearing) of it?


----------



## zzhoneybee

Do any of you have the Lido dress?  I just broke down and got it from the New Guard, in size 1, and am hoping it will fit!  I can´t wait to wear it with my Franklins!


----------



## birkingal

KristyDarling said:


> LOL -- let me clarify: my waist is 24" first thing in the morning. By evening after dinner, it's more like 25.5"!   I dunno why IM's arm openings are so tiny....maybe Frenchwomen just have skinnier arms than the average? It wouldn't surprise me at all.



*KD*, my waist is NOT even close to 25.5" even after I've starved myself for 3 days!   If I ever want to see a 24" waist, I'll have to start wearing a corset.

Interestingly enough, the French women are rather small. That's why I tend to stick to French High St stores.


----------



## hktaitai

beauxgoris said:


> I'm thinking about the Clive jacket. Can you give a review or pics (wearing) of it?



Hi. Clive is very boxy. It looks the best with jeans, worn open without the grosgrain belt and with the sleeves rolled up. When I do use a belt, I'd prefer a Marant woven belt (also from current season). Sorry I'm too shy to do mod pics, but there are pics of the Clive on mannequins on mytheresa.com  HTH.


----------



## hktaitai

Hi gals, just acquired two more items from Isabel Marant... the YNES dress (almost identical to the top I posted a couple of weeks ago, except that this is a dress with my favorite 3/4 sleeves ) from the main line, and the reversible Hadley from the Etoile line (Look 14; photo credit: elle.com)... 

Thanks for letting me share


----------



## zzhoneybee

hktaitai said:


> Hi gals, just acquired two more items from Isabel Marant... the YNES dress (almost identical to the top I posted last a couple of weeks ago, except that this is a dress with my favorite 3/4 sleeves ) from the main line, and the reversible Hadley from the Etoile line (Look 14)...
> 
> Thanks for letting me share




Hadley is adorable, and I love the dress!  So pretty!    I will be posting model pics once my shipment comes in... woooo!


----------



## hktaitai

zzhoneybee said:


> Hadley is adorable, and I love the dress!  So pretty!    I will be posting model pics once my shipment comes in... woooo!



Thanks zzhoneybee   For the dress I was torn between the turquoise and the purple versions.  While I always like turquoise, as you know I'd already got the top in turquoise so it seemed a bit silly to buy something almost identical...  But in the end I decided that I couldn't resist turquoise 

Can't wait to see your mod pics


----------



## KristyDarling

hktaitai, love your latest acquisitions! Those two pieces are so feminine and sweet! 

zzhoneybee, I cannot wait to hear what you think of your new jacket!


----------



## tb-purselover

zzhoneybee said:


> I will be posting model pics once my shipment comes in... woooo!



I can't wait to see them! So excited for you.



hktaitai said:


> Hi gals, just acquired two more items from Isabel Marant...



I love them. What size in the Hadley did you end up getting? Does it run  true to size? Can you tell me about the zipper? Is it like a motojacket  in cut and zipper placement? I am drooling over that one too!

The dress is beautiful! It is very flowy and the silver specks in it makes it very feminine.


----------



## zzhoneybee

Help!

So, I am considering the Keni leather biker jacket, and am once again unsure about sizing.  Does anyone have this jacket?  I spoke to someone at the NY store today, and she said if I were a US 4, I would probably need the IM 2, but it is the only size that they have in stock.... so I would hate to buy it and be unhappy with the fit.  Any input you have would be much appreciated!

Thanks again, as always!

I received the July today in a size 2, and am waiting to compare fit with the size 1.  To be continued...


----------



## KristyDarling

tb-purselover said:


> I love them. What size in the Hadley did you end up getting? Does it run  true to size? Can you tell me about the zipper? Is it like a motojacket  in cut and zipper placement? I am drooling over that one too!



I just tried this on today at Nida SF!  It was very warm and cozy! 
 Yes the zipper placement is like a moto jacket, diagonal down the front. The cut is like a moto jacket except there are puffed shoulders. It was TTS, if not a bit large.  I have to say that, although it was cute, it didn't look great on me...sort made me puffy looking. Since I'm not especially skinny or tall, I felt I couldn't pull it off.


----------



## KristyDarling

zzhoneybee said:


> I received the July today in a size 2, and am waiting to compare fit with the size 1.  To be continued...



Oh, the suspense!!! What do you think of the jacket overall, now that you have it in front of you?


----------



## KristyDarling

I'm so excited!!! I got some goodies at Nida today! I tried on about 8-9 IM items and came home with 3.  *Public service announcement*: they are having a 20% sale off the *entire* store, which includes a humongous selection of IM (biggest in San Francisco), along with other French labels like Vanessa Bruno, Paul and Joe, etc. For anyone interested, there was one Jordan jacket there with red/white beading...I think it was a size 0. 

The Pliro pant.  This piece is TTS. I've been lusting for this piece ever since I saw it on the runway! On me, it's ankle-length and not as skin-tight as I would like, but is very cute with pumps or heeled sandals or booties. It looks great with my Jordan jacket. I was surprised that the detail at the knee actually hit me right at the knee instead of lower. (a rarity for a shortie like me!)

From mytheresa.com web site:






The Clay jacket. The color is a gorgeous dark, dark green with black lapels. This is also TTS. I must say this is one of THE most beautifully tailored jackets I have ever seen! Supremely flattering, and nipped and tucked in all the right places.

From mytheresa.com web site:





The last thing I got was a wide cuff bracelet in silver....it kind of has a snakeskin pattern, with a weathered metal look to it. I can't find a photo of it, sorry! (maybe it's from a previous season?)


----------



## zzhoneybee

KristyDarling said:


> Oh, the suspense!!! What do you think of the jacket overall, now that you have it in front of you?



It is unbelievably gorgeous.  The detailing is really amazing.

 The 2 has a standard jacket fit, but I´m thinking the shoulders might be a bit large in comparison- and I´m not shy about accentuated shoulders.  I am thinking the proportions of the 1 might be better, even if the jacket is overall a little bit smaller.  That shipment should be arriving sometime next week, so I will let you know!


----------



## zzhoneybee

KristyDarling said:


> I'm so excited!!! I got some goodies at Nida today! I tried on about 8-9 IM items and came home with 3.  *Public service announcement*: they are having a 20% sale off the *entire* store, which includes a humongous selection of IM (biggest in San Francisco), along with other French labels like Vanessa Bruno, Paul and Joe, etc. For anyone interested, there was one Jordan jacket there with red/white beading...I think it was a size 0.
> 
> The Pliro pant.  This piece is TTS. I've been lusting for this piece ever since I saw it on the runway! On me, it's ankle-length and not as skin-tight as I would like, but is very cute with pumps or heeled sandals or booties. It looks great with my Jordan jacket. I was surprised that the detail at the knee actually hit me right at the knee instead of lower. (a rarity for a shortie like me!)
> 
> From mytheresa.com web site:
> mytheresaimages.s3.amazonaws.com/catalog/product/cache/common/product_101694/image/1000x1000/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/P/0/P00015848-PLIRO_STRIPED_LACE-UP_PANTS-BUNDLE_1.jpg
> 
> The Clay jacket. The color is a gorgeous dark, dark green with black lapels. This is also TTS. I must say this is one of THE most beautifully tailored jackets I have ever seen! Supremely flattering, and nipped and tucked in all the right places.
> 
> From mytheresa.com web site:
> dianiboutique.com/images/photos/av.ism.clayjacket.petrol.0.jpg
> 
> The last thing I got was a wide cuff bracelet in silver....it kind of has a snakeskin pattern, with a weathered metal look to it. I can't find a photo of it, sorry! (maybe it's from a previous season?)





I got the 20 percent off email, too!  I am really lusting over the Lemmon dress, but I´m not sure I can justify it having just purchased the Lido, and all the other items I´ve acquired from the spring collection.  Plus I am wondering how flattering it is, given that it is so form fitting?  

Great finds!!  I LOVE the Pliro pant.  I have them myself, in a size 2- although I took a size 1 in the pink Miro pant.  They aren´t completely form fitting, but I think they look great a bit loose, too, and belted.  More like slim fit boyfriends jeans.  Congrats on your finds!!


----------



## hktaitai

tb-purselover said:


> I can't wait to see them! So excited for you.
> I love them. What size in the Hadley did you end up getting? Does it run  true to size? Can you tell me about the zipper? Is it like a motojacket  in cut and zipper placement? I am drooling over that one too!
> 
> The dress is beautiful! It is very flowy and the silver specks in it makes it very feminine.



Hello *tb*, the only size available was 1, which is indeed a little big for me. But then, I am always more concerned about the shoulder width than any other thing in terms of fit, and this one though a tiny bit wider than my other jackets still falls nicely on my frame. To be paired with jeans or the signature Marant harem pants, it looks perfect.

Kristy has described the zipper so I'm not going to repeat. By the way I have just removed the label and tried the blue side, it's pretty too and "calmer" than the red side


----------



## hktaitai

zzhoneybee said:


> Help!
> So, I am considering the Keni leather biker jacket, and am once again unsure about sizing.  Does anyone have this jacket?  I spoke to someone at the NY store today, and she said if I were a US 4, I would probably need the IM 2, but it is the only size that they have in stock.... so I would hate to buy it and be unhappy with the fit.  Any input you have would be much appreciated!...



Hey *zzhoneybee*, my Keni is in size 0. It fits well except the sleeves - I don't like that they are not fitted, so much so I had to take the jacket to the seamstress to have them slimmed down   Now it's my number 1 fave leather jacket 

I'm a US 2 and wear 0, so my assumption is that the Keni in 1 fits a US 4. Can't be entirely sure... but it makes sense, no? I'll be a bit worried that Size 2 might be a bit big for you......?


----------



## hktaitai

KristyDarling said:


> The Pliro pant.  This piece is TTS. I've been lusting for this piece ever since I saw it on the runway! On me, it's ankle-length and not as skin-tight as I would like, but is very cute with pumps or heeled sandals or booties. It looks great with my Jordan jacket. I was surprised that the detail at the knee actually hit me right at the knee instead of lower. (a rarity for a shortie like me!)



Congrats *Kristy*! Lovely buys! Thanks for the detailed info about the Pliro pants ... I can totally imagine how fabulous they look with your Jordan... and my July!  Now I _am_ interested


----------



## tb-purselover

Thanks for the feedback! I just bought it. I am hoping it works out. Couldn't pass up on the 20% off. I'm such a sucker for sales. If not, then always *bay.  The moto-style tailoring is very flattering for my body shape. So hoping the Hadley works out for me! I love the color and the fact that it is reversible is nice. I really think that the pattern on blue side is cute! 

Kristy, nice buys! I love my Pliro pants. So much so I was actually considering getting another pair in case the ones I currently have get worn out ! They make any outfit infinitely stylish. I might pick up the miro in white or pink in the future.

hktaitai, I love how you style the Hadley! I have some really nice Rag & Bone harem pants and can't wait to try it out. I ended up getting the sz 1 and hope it works out. I will get it on Monday.

Oh, and I did end up buying the Charley jacket in blue too! Yay!



KristyDarling said:


> I just tried this on today at Nida SF!  It was very warm and cozy!
> Yes the zipper placement is like a moto jacket, diagonal down the front. The cut is like a moto jacket except there are puffed shoulders. It was TTS, if not a bit large.  I have to say that, although it was cute, it didn't look great on me...sort made me puffy looking. Since I'm not especially skinny or tall, I felt I couldn't pull it off.





hktaitai said:


> Hello *tb*, the only size available was 1,  which is indeed a little big for me. But then, I am always more  concerned about the shoulder width than any other thing in terms of fit,  and this one though a tiny bit wider than my other jackets still falls  nicely on my frame. To be paired with jeans or the signature Marant  harem pants, it looks perfect.
> 
> Kristy has described the zipper so I'm not going to repeat. By the way I  have just removed the label and tried the blue side, it's pretty too  and "calmer" than the red side


----------



## zzhoneybee

hktaitai said:


> Hey *zzhoneybee*, my Keni is in size 0. It fits well except the sleeves - I don't like that they are not fitted, so much so I had to take the jacket to the seamstress to have them slimmed down   Now it's my number 1 fave leather jacket
> 
> I'm a US 2 and wear 0, so my assumption is that the Keni in 1 fits a US 4. Can't be entirely sure... but it makes sense, no? I'll be a bit worried that Size 2 might be a bit big for you......?




I agree, hktaitai.  I will have to do some more calling around 

Thanks so much for your input!


----------



## hktaitai

tb-purselover said:


> Thanks for the feedback! I just bought it. I am hoping it works out. Couldn't pass up on the 20% off. I'm such a sucker for sales. If not, then always *bay.  The moto-style tailoring is very flattering for my body shape. So hoping the Hadley works out for me! I love the color and the fact that it is reversible is nice. I really think that the pattern on blue side is cute!  ......
> hktaitai, I love how you style the Hadley! I have some really nice Rag & Bone harem pants and can't wait to try it out. I ended up getting the sz 1 and hope it works out. I will get it on Monday.
> Oh, and I did end up buying the Charley jacket in blue too! Yay!



Congrats *tb*! No sane people could resist the 20% off  You are so lucky! Bet you'll love both jackets, which are fabulously chic in their own unique way yet equally versatile


----------



## hktaitai

zzhoneybee said:


> I agree, hktaitai.  I will have to do some more calling around
> 
> Thanks so much for your input!



No prob *zzhoneybee*! Best of luck with your search


----------



## KristyDarling

zzhoneybee said:


> Ladies, how do the rest of you feel about next season´s collection?



I liked her combining of cream with bright white, one of my fave color combos.  The Navajo theme was done very well. I can take fringe in small doses, but I thought she seemed to lean a little too heavily on that motif.  A few of the statement coats were a bit OTT for me -- too large and chunky to flatter non-supermodel "real women". I didn't see any of her signature fitted jackets on the F/W 11 runway, but hopefully there will be a few in the collection. (does anyone have intel on that??) 

All pics below from *style.com.
*
I like this dress:







Love these pants with the Navajo detail:





I like both sweater AND dress:






Adore this look:


----------



## tb-purselover

Just received my Hadley jacket in sz 1 and I love it! It runs true to size or maybe even a bit large. I probably could go down to a sz 0 and be good. But I'm happy with the sz 1 because I can wear layers if I wanted to. I can see if you choose a size too large it can make you look a bit wide and puffy. It looks best fitted at the shoulders. The sz 1 doesn't make me look wide, thank goodness!

I love the bright color and looks so nice with the cuffs flipped. It looks best worn open with the top button done up. It falls so the bottom drapes outwards, "A" shaped. Very cool with my harem pants.


----------



## KristyDarling

tb-purselover said:


> Just received my Hadley jacket in sz 1 and I love it! It runs true to size or maybe even a bit large. I probably could go down to a sz 0 and be good. But I'm happy with the sz 1 because I can wear layers if I wanted to. I can see if you choose a size too large it can make you look a bit wide and puffy. It looks best fitted at the shoulders. The sz 1 doesn't make me look wide, thank goodness!
> 
> I love the bright color and looks so nice with the cuffs flipped. It looks best worn open with the top button done up. It falls so the bottom drapes outwards, "A" shaped. Very cool with my harem pants.



So glad you love it!! I wouldn't have thought to button just the top but I can imagine how cute that'd look! Such a versatile piece!


----------



## tb-purselover

Thanks! Here is a quick pic on a rainy day. Sorry it is so bad. But just wanted to show how it looks worn with harem pants and slouchy boots!


----------



## mischa_fan

hello everyone! does anyone have any idea where i can find this shorts online? i have been finding but it's sold out everywhere!http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/113090


----------



## KristyDarling

tb-purselover said:


> Thanks! Here is a quick pic on a rainy day. Sorry it is so bad. But just wanted to show how it looks worn with harem pants and slouchy boots!



Beautiful!! I love how you styled it. That outfit would look beautiful with sky-high strappy heels too!


----------



## tb-purselover

KristyDarling said:


> Beautiful!! I love how you styled it. That outfit would look beautiful with sky-high strappy heels too!



Thanks!

Yes, most definitely would look awesome with strappy heels! My heels are still in storage and I haven't broken them out yet (waiting for it to get warm) or I would put those on to show too. Strappy heels might even look better!


----------



## beauxgoris

Can someone help with with I.M. sizing? I'm a size 4 - so what IM size would be best?


----------



## KristyDarling

beauxgoris said:


> Can someone help with with I.M. sizing? I'm a size 4 - so what IM size would be best?



What IM item were you looking at? Top, bottom, dress, jacket? Main line or Etoile line? Her sizing is all over the place and it really varies depending on the style and piece.


----------



## beauxgoris

^^I'm looking at a top (loose fitting) and a dress (the new Andy dress). Thanks for the help I really appreciate it.


----------



## zzhoneybee

beauxgoris said:


> ^^I'm looking at a top (loose fitting) and a dress (the new Andy dress). Thanks for the help I really appreciate it.



I tried the Andy dress on in a store and even the smallest size seemed to run large.  I am a US 4 and the 0 fit me best, but I am also only 5 ft 4 inches tall.  I would say try the 0 and the 1.


----------



## zzhoneybee

I got the Lido dress today! It is sooo pretty!!  I will post a picture when I debut it!!


----------



## tb-purselover

beauxgoris said:


> ^^I'm looking at a top (loose fitting) and a dress (the new Andy dress). Thanks for the help I really appreciate it.



So, just wanted to chime in and say the the Andy dress is true to size. You could get away with a 1 or a 0 if you have narrow shoulders. Take into account that the waist is not stretchy so if you have broad shoulders pulling it on over your shoulders can be difficult and may need to size up.

Ask them to check the eyelets at the waist to ensure they are not ripped before sending out because the one they sent me was ripped due to a person trying on and ripping it. Since there is no stretch in the waist it can be easy to do so.

Two different Andy dresses from different stores had this problem. One was sent out and I noticed it and the other the SA caught before sending.


----------



## beauxgoris

zzhoneybee said:


> I tried the Andy dress on in a store and even the smallest size seemed to run large.  I am a US 4 and the 0 fit me best, but I am also only 5 ft 4 inches tall.  I would say try the 0 and the 1.



We are close: I'm 5'5 US4 but 36c - I'm wondering if the 1 would be better for the top on me then the 0....? Was the 1 ill fitting (oversized looking) or just looser in the shoulders bust?


----------



## hktaitai

tb-purselover said:


> Thanks! Here is a quick pic on a rainy day. Sorry it is so bad. But just wanted to show how it looks worn with harem pants and slouchy boots!


 
Lovely outfit! Congrats *tb*


----------



## KristyDarling

Beauxgoris -- the Andy is super cute! let us know how you like it!

zzhoneybee -- oooooh, the Lido! I so wish I could pull off that dress! I adore the ruffles.

I'm contemplating the Kramer skirt from the Etoile line. I love the bordeaux color and it would look super cute with my slouchy Stuart Weitzman OTK brown suede boots. Hmmm....


----------



## tb-purselover

hktaitai said:


> Lovely outfit! Congrats *tb*



Thanks hktaitai! I am really loving it.


----------



## tb-purselover

KristyDarling said:


> I'm contemplating the Kramer skirt from the Etoile line. I love the bordeaux color and it would look super cute with my slouchy Stuart Weitzman OTK brown suede boots. Hmmm....



It is really cute! I was contemplating that one too . But I have put myself on a ban after my shopping spree .


----------



## zzhoneybee

beauxgoris said:


> We are close: I'm 5'5 US4 but 36c - I'm wondering if the 1 would be better for the top on me then the 0....? Was the 1 ill fitting (oversized looking) or just looser in the shoulders bust?



It was looser in the shoulders and bust, if I remember correctly.  I am going to the store to try something else on today, so I can see if they still have the dress to give a more accurate description


----------



## purseaddict**

tb-purselover said:


> Thanks! Here is a quick pic on a rainy day. Sorry it is so bad. But just wanted to show how it looks worn with harem pants and slouchy boots!



Love the outfit!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## beauxgoris

zzhoneybee said:


> It was looser in the shoulders and bust, if I remember correctly.  I am going to the store to try something else on today, so I can see if they still have the dress to give a more accurate description



You are so sweet! I took the leap because I purchased it from a store I can return to. 

My very first IM clothing purchases!

Andy dress in bordeaux!:









And this cut away shirt:


----------



## hktaitai

beauxgoris said:


> You are so sweet! I took the leap because I purchased it from a store I can return to.
> 
> My very first IM clothing purchases!
> 
> Andy dress in bordeaux!:
> 
> And this cut away shirt:


 
Congrats *beauxgoris*! Cute dress and top


----------



## hktaitai

Hi there, wonder if you have seen yet another version of the July...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...=true&rt=nc&si=b8LMasXVXPmoBfLexO4f6VvbBkw%3D

I might grab this plain color one as well if it is available in the boutique 

Thoughts?


----------



## tb-purselover

purseaddict** said:


> Love the outfit!  Thanks for sharing!


Thanks! I got the idea from hktaitai! It was super comfortable too.


----------



## KristyDarling

hktaitai said:


> Hi there, wonder if you have seen yet another version of the July...
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...=true&rt=nc&si=b8LMasXVXPmoBfLexO4f6VvbBkw%3D
> 
> I might grab this plain color one as well if it is available in the boutique
> 
> Thoughts?



I've only seen that plain version online...never in a store. It's gorgey! I love the muted plum color -- it contrasts so well with the turquoise beads!


----------



## KristyDarling

beauxgoris said:


> You are so sweet! I took the leap because I purchased it from a store I can return to.
> 
> My very first IM clothing purchases!



Beautiful acquisitions!  They may be your first, but definitely not your last!


----------



## tb-purselover

I like the plum one! I think it will make a nice statement when worn! Especially with black .



hktaitai said:


> Hi there, wonder if you have seen yet another version of the July...
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...=true&rt=nc&si=b8LMasXVXPmoBfLexO4f6VvbBkw%3D
> 
> I might grab this plain color one as well if it is available in the boutique
> 
> Thoughts?


----------



## tb-purselover

Congrats! The bordeaux color is soooo beautiful. I love it. I especially love how the Andy or Arletty dress falls when worn.

I decided to exchanged my bordeaux Arletty for the bordeaux Andy. So I have a third Andy in bordeaux coming. I've been having problems with the eyelets at the waist being ripped. So hopefully this exchange will be flawless: third one is a charm, right?



beauxgoris said:


> You are so sweet! I took the leap because I purchased it from a store I can return to.
> 
> My very first IM clothing purchases!
> 
> Andy dress in bordeaux!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this cut away shirt:


----------



## DollyAntics

That plain version is a sample, I already emailed the seller about it. I ordered the original July last week and it's being delivered today!!! YAY! Can't wait!! 



hktaitai said:


> Hi there, wonder if you have seen yet another version of the July...
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...=true&rt=nc&si=b8LMasXVXPmoBfLexO4f6VvbBkw%3D
> 
> I might grab this plain color one as well if it is available in the boutique
> 
> Thoughts?


----------



## DollyAntics

Ahhhhh my July has just arrived, it is sooooo gorgy and heavy AND it has the black sleeves that I wanted so much!! Yahooooo! I got the poppy pumps in electric blue also, they are stunning and amazingly comfortable to walk in! 

I will try and post some pics later...


----------



## hktaitai

tb-purselover said:


> Thanks! I got the idea from hktaitai! It was super comfortable too.


----------



## hktaitai

DollyAntics said:


> Ahhhhh my July has just arrived, it is sooooo gorgy and heavy AND it has the black sleeves that I wanted so much!! Yahooooo! I got the poppy pumps in electric blue also, they are stunning and amazingly comfortable to walk in!
> 
> I will try and post some pics later...



Congrats *DollyAntics* on your stunning acquisitions 

Pics please


----------



## hktaitai

tb-purselover said:


> ...third one is a charm, right?



Absolutely


----------



## hktaitai

DollyAntics said:


> That plain version is a sample, I already emailed the seller about it. I ordered the original July last week and it's being delivered today!!! YAY! Can't wait!!



Thanks *DA*. No wonder the shopgirls at Marant said they had not seen this version.


----------



## hktaitai

tb-purselover said:


> I like the plum one! I think it will make a nice statement when worn! Especially with black .



Totally agree, *tb*!


----------



## hktaitai

KristyDarling said:


> I've only seen that plain version online...never in a store. It's gorgey! I love the muted plum color -- it contrasts so well with the turquoise beads!



*KD*, why don't we ask the SAs to convey a message to Madam Marant: we love this version and if this not not to be mass produced this season, she should consider it seriously for the 12SS season!


----------



## FashionLawyer

Hiya,

This is my first post in IM and I wanted to ask you lovely ladies about IM cutting in July jacket. Perhaps HKTAITAI and DollyAntics can help?

I just received size 1 in the mail today, and although the bust fits okay, the torso/midriff part is a tad loose. Arm opening is fine and I am thinking to swap to size 0, do you think the difference between size 1 and 0 is a lot? Should I swap it or just keep size 1? I have 7 days to return as I purchased it from NAP and the fashion advisor said size 0 might work, as the difference is 4 cm, but I want your expert ladies' opinion as this is my first IM

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## hktaitai

FashionLawyer said:


> Hiya,
> This is my first post in IM and I wanted to ask you lovely ladies about IM cutting in July jacket. Perhaps HKTAITAI and DollyAntics can help?
> I just received size 1 in the mail today, and although the bust fits okay, the torso/midriff part is a tad loose. Arm opening is fine and I am thinking to swap to size 0, do you think the difference between size 1 and 0 is a lot? Should I swap it or just keep size 1? I have 7 days to return as I purchased it from NAP and the fashion advisor said size 0 might work, as the difference is 4 cm, but I want your expert ladies' opinion as this is my first IM
> Thank you so much in advance!



Hi hi, welcome FashionLawyer   The difference between 0 and 1 in the July is indeed not that big, but if you consider the midriff part of 1 too loose you should perhaps get an 0 instead.  From your description I am quite certain 0 works better to your liking.  Hope this helps


----------



## KristyDarling

^^ I concur. The July's torso is not meant to be slim-fitting but rather somewhat boxy in shape....however, if you feel the armholes in sz1 are "fine" as opposed to the slightest bit tight, then you are probably one of the very few, very petite women who would actually fit into the size 0 July!  Go for it!


----------



## beauxgoris

tb-purselover said:


> Congrats! The bordeaux color is soooo beautiful. I love it. I especially love how the Andy or Arletty dress falls when worn.
> 
> I decided to exchanged my bordeaux Arletty for the bordeaux Andy. So I have a third Andy in bordeaux coming. I've been having problems with the eyelets at the waist being ripped. So hopefully this exchange will be flawless: third one is a charm, right?



I hope my Andy isn't ripped either! Where does the ripping happen so I can look for it?


----------



## tb-purselover

It is at the waist where the square eyelets are. The eyelet has thick embroidery and the fabric is delicate. The waist isn't stretchy so I bet when people try it on it can rip if they are not careful. Definitely check youw when you get it.



beauxgoris said:


> I hope my Andy isn't ripped either! Where does the ripping happen so I can look for it?


----------



## FashionLawyer

*Hktaitai and kristydarling*, *so much!!*
I have slept on it and yo are right, maybe I should return it and get a size 0 instead. 
Kristydarling, you are very kind, i am not petite, but it's always flattering when someone think you are The only caveat to getting size 0 is that I could never have a "fat" day because then, guaranteed I can't wear it anymore! Time to give up my krispy kreme....


----------



## FashionLawyer

Ohh, and btw I think I have to de-feather the shoulders as my youngest son thinks I look like Cruela de Vil from 101 Dalmatian


----------



## mercer

FashionLawyer said:


> Ohh, and btw I think I have to de-feather the shoulders as my youngest son thinks I look like Cruela de Vil from 101 Dalmatian



That is so funny!  It's such a great jacket- don't pluck it!


----------



## Isabelfan

I finally got myself Glenda jacket in black! Happy


----------



## KristyDarling

Isabelfan said:


> I finally got myself Glenda jacket in black! Happy



Congratulations! The Glenda is ultra cool!


----------



## mercer

Isabelfan said:


> I finally got myself Glenda jacket in black! Happy


 
Congrats!  Post some pics if you get a chance! I always love too "ooh" and "ahh" over Isabel!


----------



## beauxgoris

I'm so upset. F$#!^&-ing farfetch sent me the WRONG IM top. So so sad. I'm sending the one they sent me back. I wonder if they thought I wouldn't notice. Arg.


----------



## mercer

beauxgoris said:


> I'm so upset. F$#!^&-ing farfetch sent me the WRONG IM top. So so sad. I'm sending the one they sent me back. I wonder if they thought I wouldn't notice. Arg.


 
oh, that's the worst!  Is the one you wanted still in stock?  I hope they are paying your shipping fees!


----------



## LovesYSL

Great choices! Really nice!


beauxgoris said:


> You are so sweet! I took the leap because I purchased it from a store I can return to.
> 
> My very first IM clothing purchases!
> 
> Andy dress in bordeaux!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this cut away shirt:


----------



## KristyDarling

beauxgoris said:


> I'm so upset. F$#!^&-ing farfetch sent me the WRONG IM top. So so sad. I'm sending the one they sent me back. I wonder if they thought I wouldn't notice. Arg.



Oh no!!!! HUGS!!!! It's the worst to have all that anticipation built up only to be sorely let down upon delivery. Grrrrr! I hope Farfetch makes it right.


----------



## beauxgoris

Man I'm just not having ANY luck with my IM clothing. My Andy dress arrived today (with no rips on the waist) and although the width was fine it was too short on me, like I could not bend down and pick something up without flashing everyone - lol. I'm long waisted, but still it was just too short. Does anyone know if a "2" or a "3" would be longer or better? Even though I'm a USA 4, I wouldn't mind if it were a bit oversized if it meant a longer dress length. 

Le sigh.


----------



## tb-purselover

beauxgoris said:


> Man I'm just not having ANY luck with my IM clothing. My Andy dress arrived today (with no rips on the waist) and although the width was fine it was too short on me, like I could not bend down and pick something up without flashing everyone - lol. I'm long waisted, but still it was just too short. Does anyone know if a "2" or a "3" would be longer or better? Even though I'm a USA 4, I wouldn't mind if it were a bit oversized if it meant a longer dress length.
> 
> Le sigh.



I tried an Andy in sz 1 and 2 and to be honest the sz 2 wasn't that much longer. Maybe you can call a boutique and ask them to measure the length of a sz 2 and compare?


----------



## beauxgoris

Welp. Maybe a size 3? I must be more long waisted then I thought!


----------



## tb-purselover

D'uh, I have a sz 2 here. My wide shoulders had me size up. It still looks fine even though it is a bit wide.

-Shoulders measure: 16 inches

-Length: 31 inches (measured from the center, back of the dress, and I didn't include the embroidered neck lace)
-Length including embroidered neck lace: ~32 inches

HTHs!


----------



## beauxgoris

So I had to let go of the Andy dress. It barely covered my tush - so it just wouldn't work for me, I'd always be worried about it blowing up or bending over. The good news is that the boutique had the black cutaway shirt I _really_ wanted (the one that far fetch messed up my order on). So I sent back the dress and I'm having them send me the blouse. So all's well (hopefully) that ends well!


----------



## mercer

Has anyone purchased or seen the Zito scarf in person?  It looks so cute!  Do you think it is worth the investment?


----------



## KristyDarling

beauxgoris said:


> So I had to let go of the Andy dress. It barely covered my tush - so it just wouldn't work for me, I'd always be worried about it blowing up or bending over. The good news is that the boutique had the black cutaway shirt I _really_ wanted (the one that far fetch messed up my order on). So I sent back the dress and I'm having them send me the blouse. So all's well (hopefully) that ends well!



I'm so glad everything worked out for you! Definitely let us know how the cutaway shirt works! I know what you mean about the Andy dress. I feel the same about many of her mini-skirts. Soooo cute but not always practical since bending over could mean getting arrested!   That said, I am sooo close to just clicking the "Buy" button on the Kramer skirt! It would look sweet with my brand-new Franklin boots.


----------



## tb-purselover

mercer said:


> Has anyone purchased or seen the Zito scarf in person?  It looks so cute!  Do you think it is worth the investment?



I have one coming to me and will let you know. I saw pics of it on Caroline's blog and was sold lol.


----------



## tb-purselover

Yay, you got a pair! What color did you end up getting? Black or Khaki? Did you end up sizing up?



KristyDarling said:


> I'm so glad everything worked out for you! Definitely let us know how the cutaway shirt works! I know what you mean about the Andy dress. I feel the same about many of her mini-skirts. Soooo cute but not always practical since bending over could mean getting arrested!   That said, I am sooo close to just clicking the "Buy" button on the Kramer skirt! It would look sweet with my brand-new Franklin boots.


----------



## KristyDarling

tb-purselover said:


> Yay, you got a pair! What color did you end up getting? Black or Khaki? Did you end up sizing up?



I did not size up (the canvas had enough "give" to accommodate my wide goblin feet, yay!). And I got them in black!   I would've LOVED to have them in khaki, but that color is sold out everywhere. Plus I don't have even one pair of black high-heeled boots so I had a pre-existing need for a pair like this. I didn't love the humongously fringey boots she just showed in the F/W collection so that was another factor that pushed me toward pulling the trigger on these.  Nida's 25% off for Memorial Day wknd helped too.


----------



## KristyDarling

tb-purselover said:


> I have one coming to me and will let you know. I saw pics of it on Caroline's blog and was sold lol.



Ooooooo! What color did you get?? The pink one has been on my NAP wish list forever! Definitely let us know how you like it!


----------



## mercer

KristyDarling said:


> Ooooooo! What color did you get?? The pink one has been on my NAP wish list forever! Definitely let us know how you like it!




Oh! I haven't seen the pink one!   The scarf looks like it would be very versatile.  I'm thinking about the blue one.


----------



## tb-purselover

Yay, getting them 25% off rocks! I'm glad you got your boots. Wear them and enjoy them!

I have really wide feet too and always am nervous buying shoes. If I were to measure my feet I am truly a sz 36.5 or even a 36 if the toes are square. I ended up with a sz 37 of the IM Dana Fringe boots and could have been more comfy in a sz 38 due to the pointy toe. But these were the last ones available and they are fine if I wear a thin, thin sock. That's how wide my feet are!



KristyDarling said:


> Ooooooo! What color did you get?? The pink one has been on my NAP wish list forever! Definitely let us know how you like it!



I ended up ordering this one: http://static.feber.se/article_images/18/37/97/183797_980.jpg. I can't wait until it gets here! I will let you know what it is like.


----------



## hktaitai

FashionLawyer said:


> Ohh, and btw I think I have to de-feather the shoulders as my youngest son thinks I look like Cruela de Vil from 101 Dalmatian



How adorable! 

Glad to be able to help re sizing


----------



## KristyDarling

tb-purselover said:


> Yay, getting them 25% off rocks! I'm glad you got your boots. Wear them and enjoy them!
> 
> I have really wide feet too and always am nervous buying shoes. If I were to measure my feet I am truly a sz 36.5 or even a 36 if the toes are square. I ended up with a sz 37 of the IM Dana Fringe boots and could have been more comfy in a sz 38 due to the pointy toe. But these were the last ones available and they are fine if I wear a thin, thin sock. That's how wide my feet are!
> 
> I ended up ordering this one: http://static.feber.se/article_images/18/37/97/183797_980.jpg. I can't wait until it gets here! I will let you know what it is like.



Wide-footed girls, unite!  BTW can I just say how much I ADORE your Dana Fringe boots?? They are stunning and if I could get my hands on a pair, I would in a heartbeat! They look wonderful on you!  

Yay, you got the pink Zito!! Did you order it from NAP? I'd love to get one for myself but it'll be a little while....I need to pace out my IM purchases, or risk my marriage!


----------



## tb-purselover

KristyDarling said:


> Wide-footed girls, unite!






KristyDarling said:


> BTW can I just say how much I ADORE your Dana Fringe boots?? They are stunning and if I could get my hands on a pair, I would in a heartbeat! They look wonderful on you!



Thank you! I love them and wear them often. They come up on evil bay every once in a while if you are looking .



KristyDarling said:


> Yay, you got the pink Zito!! Did you order it from NAP? I'd love to get one for myself but it'll be a little while....I need to pace out my IM purchases, or risk my marriage!



I actually had store credit from a boutique in LA so I ordered it from there. I couldn't just leave the store credit alone  for the 2011 F/W. I just had to spend it .


----------



## mercer

tb-purselover said:


> I have one coming to me and will let you know. I saw pics of it on Caroline's blog and was sold lol.



Can't wait to see it! I'm afraid I'm unfamiliar with caroline's blog- could you please post a link? Thank you!


----------



## beauxgoris

KristyDarling said:


> I'm so glad everything worked out for you! Definitely let us know how the cutaway shirt works! I know what you mean about the Andy dress. I feel the same about many of her mini-skirts. Soooo cute but not always practical since bending over could mean getting arrested!   That said, I am sooo close to just clicking the "Buy" button on the Kramer skirt! It would look sweet with my brand-new Franklin boots.



I agree! I was surprised at how short it was. I'm 5'5 but must be long waisted. It just covered my tush - I thought it would be like 3" above knee, no way. Oh well, I'm just happy to have found the shirt.


----------



## tb-purselover

mercer said:


> Can't wait to see it! I'm afraid I'm unfamiliar with caroline's blog- could you please post a link? Thank you!



Surely! Here you go:
http://carolinesmode.com/

I love her blog, her pics are TDF. I love the Streetstyle section too. Aw I love it all!


----------



## mercer

tb-purselover said:


> Surely! Here you go:
> http://carolinesmode.com/
> 
> I love her blog, her pics are TDF. I love the Streetstyle section too. Aw I love it all!



It's really great!  thanks for the link!


----------



## Midlands lass

my first etoile isabel marant piece:
a fabulous boucle knit/jacket
love it on: it hangs beautifully.  this could be a dangerous new addiction!!


----------



## **Chanel**

Hi all, new to this thread but love all the pics in it .



Midlands lass said:


> my first etoile isabel marant piece:
> a fabulous boucle knit/jacket
> love it on: it hangs beautifully. this could be a dangerous new addiction!!


 
Congratulations, I love that jacket! If you have time, please post some modeling pics.


----------



## Isabelfan

Midlands lass said:


> my first etoile isabel marant piece:
> a fabulous boucle knit/jacket
> love it on: it hangs beautifully.  this could be a dangerous new addiction!!



Yes, addiction is the right word! Very infectious too!


----------



## tb-purselover

NAP has their USA sale up. Some Isabel Marant Main line and Etoile is up for sale 40% off!


----------



## Coreena

hktaitai said:


> Hi there, wonder if you have seen yet another version of the July...
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...=true&rt=nc&si=b8LMasXVXPmoBfLexO4f6VvbBkw%3D
> 
> I might grab this plain color one as well if it is available in the boutique
> 
> Thoughts?


 

im loving your jacket hktaitai   Think Im going to have to get myself one of these >.<


----------



## tb-purselover

I received my IM scarf today. It is lovely. It doesn't feel like silk, more cotton-like in feel. However, it has a really nice shimmer to it. The threads are a tad bit shiny. It is really pretty and I love it.

Is it worth $245? Not sure, I will leave that to you. Looks like during the NAP sale they sold out at $172 though. That's a great deal!!!


----------



## KristyDarling

^^^ I have a confession: I got the burgundy Zito scarf too! I had ordered it prior to the NAP sale but they gave me a price adjustment. I won't receive it til next Tuesday though, boo!  I figure it was on my wish list for long enough, that it meant I really wanted it!  TB -- how do you plan to style your beautiful new scarf?

What really got my goat was the fact that I bought my Franklin boots at 25% off from a local boutique, but I could've gotten them for FORTY percent off from NAP if I had waited just 1 week. Oh well.   The NAP sale is now on my calendar for 2012 so that I don't make the same mistake again!


----------



## tb-purselover

KristyDarling said:


> ^^^ I have a confession: I got the burgundy Zito scarf too! I had ordered it prior to the NAP sale but they gave me a price adjustment. I won't receive it til next Tuesday though, boo!  I figure it was on my wish list for long enough, that it meant I really wanted it!  TB -- how do you plan to style your beautiful new scarf?



You and I are now Zito scarf twins! How cool is that? I have a confession too, I bought the Jordan jacket from Nida during the sale too . So we are Jordan jacket twins too. I have already worn it too. So I don't find it redundant to my July. It is more casual which works too. Ok, maybe it is a little redundant. But I love it anyways!

I have been thinking of that. I think I can style it many ways. 


I'd like to try a white or black tank, the zito scarf, cropped denim jacket, moto shorts and my IM dana boots as one option.
Loose t-shirt, mini skirt, blazer and zito scarf with heels or slouchy boots
Cropped jacket with cropped sleeves, fitted tank, zito scarf, harem pants, strappy heels
Bmoto jacket, zito scarf, skinnies and IM dicker boots
black, sleeveless, above-the-knee dress, belt at hips like IM, zito scarf and boots and bangels
I'm still playing with it. But it is really easy to wear! How do you plan on wearing it?



KristyDarling said:


> What really got my goat was the fact that I bought my Franklin boots at 25% off from a local boutique, but I could've gotten them for FORTY percent off from NAP if I had waited just 1 week. Oh well.   The NAP sale is now on my calendar for 2012 so that I don't make the same mistake again!



Oh don't beat yourself up about it! I that too, but, really you never know what can happen. It might sell out before the NAP sale. Then we would be kicking yourself over that! 

You got your beautiful boots! Enjoy them, rock them, and don't worry about it.  At least I tell myself that .


----------



## KristyDarling

tb-purselover said:


> You and I are now Zito scarf twins! How cool is that? I have a confession too, I bought the Jordan jacket from Nida during the sale too . So we are Jordan jacket twins too. I have already worn it too. So I don't find it redundant to my July. It is more casual which works too. Ok, maybe it is a little redundant. But I love it anyways!
> 
> I have been thinking of that. I think I can style it many ways.
> 
> 
> I'd like to try a white or black tank, the zito scarf, cropped denim jacket, moto shorts and my IM dana boots as one option.
> Loose t-shirt, mini skirt, blazer and zito scarf with heels or slouchy boots
> Cropped jacket with cropped sleeves, fitted tank, zito scarf, harem pants, strappy heels
> Bmoto jacket, zito scarf, skinnies and IM dicker boots
> black, sleeveless, above-the-knee dress, belt at hips like IM, zito scarf and boots and bangels
> I'm still playing with it. But it is really easy to wear! How do you plan on wearing it?
> 
> Oh don't beat yourself up about it! I that too, but, really you never know what can happen. It might sell out before the NAP sale. Then we would be kicking yourself over that!
> 
> You got your beautiful boots! Enjoy them, rock them, and don't worry about it.  At least I tell myself that .



Yay! Zito and Jordan twins!  And I'm totally jonesing for a pair of Dicker boots -- I am hoping they'll be re-released either in the same form or similar this fall! As for how to wear the Zito, I was thinking of wearing it mostly with my RO moto jacket, white V-neck tee, skinny jeans, and OTK boots. Or, RO jacket with longer length tunic and black leggings and ankle booties. I could also see the Zito with my Clay jacket, Kramer skirt, white tank, and Franklin boots. Oh the possibilities are endless!!!

Did you see the IM stuff in the NAP sale? I didn't see anything that I was dying to have. I did get the Jacno bracelet on sale from Diani Boutique though. I guess we'll just have to be patient until F/W comes out. My credit card could use the rest anyway.


----------



## tb-purselover

KristyDarling said:


> Did you see the IM stuff in the NAP sale?



Well, I'm not sure I "needed" them but I got a few IM things. I purchased the herringbone bead and glass bracelet and the Etoile Fox twill peplum jacket in watermelon. I'm not sure I will like the jacket, but I figured I should try it out and see if it fits into my wardrobe. I can always return it if it doesn't work out. I like the beige one more because it is neutral. But I also tend to lean towards color certain times of the year.

I am fickle, I tend to dress in black, grey, navy with maybe a brown or red in the F/W but go for bright color in the S/S.


----------



## BagEssence

Anyone can fill me in on the average price of Isabel Marant's knee high slouchy boots?


----------



## KristyDarling

Do you mean the Franklins? http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/101682

On sale at NAP now for $693! If you wear a size 36, 40, or 41 that is.   I have a pair and they are STUNNING.


----------



## BagEssence

KristyDarling, not Franklins, more of the one with hidden wedge, hmm, not sure, thought of just a general idea of how much IM stuffs are.  Always on my list of "Shop to visit" but never got around to visiting.  Thanks though, didn't know NAP carries IM lines.


----------



## shalomjude

I love Isabel Marant clothing and have a number of Etoile pieces .. just wondering if anyone has seen this IRL?
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/113100  --- thoughts?


----------



## carport

shalomjude said:


> I love Isabel Marant clothing and have a number of Etoile pieces .. just wondering if anyone has seen this IRL?
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/113100  --- thoughts?



I've only seen in it photos, but it looks adorable! A few days ago, though, I saw this blog post about the jacket ... and I don't agree that her substitutes look so good ... but the coincidental topic makes me want to share:

http://www.confashionsfromkuwait.com/2011/05/just-like-isabel-marant.html


----------



## shalomjude

^ Thanks for your thoughts ...it looks super-cute in the runway photos


----------



## Coreena

shalomjude said:


> I love Isabel Marant clothing and have a number of Etoile pieces .. just wondering if anyone has seen this IRL?
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/113100  --- thoughts?


hey shalmojude, I have this jacket. Its a really nice jacket but very large. If you are normally a size 8 a size 0 is fine. I found this jacket to be a bit large. Even in the size 0 I could go down a size easily. The material is very soft and silky and its not a heavy jacket, very light. But differently get it in a smaller size or else you will be swimming in it


----------



## shalomjude

Coreena said:


> hey shalmojude, I have this jacket. Its a really nice jacket but very large. If you are normally a size 8 a size 0 is fine. I found this jacket to be a bit large. Even in the size 0 I could go down a size easily. The material is very soft and silky and its not a heavy jacket, very light. But differently get it in a smaller size or else you will be swimming in it



Ohh thanks for that .. they only have it in a 2... I find with Isabel Marant sizing I can be a 1, 2 or 3 I have a jacket that is a 1 and one that is a 3...If I decide to purchase it ... it will be via mail-order as there is no store here that stocks IM now. I am unsure now as it seems to be a large fit.


----------



## Coreena

shalomjude said:


> Ohh thanks for that .. they only have it in a 2... I find with Isabel Marant sizing I can be a 1, 2 or 3 I have a jacket that is a 1 and one that is a 3...If I decide to purchase it ... it will be via mail-order as there is no store here that stocks IM now. I am unsure now as it seems to be a large fit.


Yeah same here lol .. hmmm what size are you normally? im pretty short so maybe its just big on me  im 5 foot 3 inches...


----------



## Nieners

Does anyone know where I can find the Flana jacket in sz 2 or 3? I've been looking on Ebay but no luck yet.


----------



## shalomjude

Coreena said:


> Yeah same here lol .. hmmm what size are you normally? im pretty short so maybe its just big on me  im 5 foot 3 inches...



I am approx 38 or 40 (depending on brand) but am taller than you... hmm what to do??? Is it really large fit?? any photos??


----------



## Coreena

Nieners said:


> Does anyone know where I can find the Flana jacket in sz 2 or 3? I've been looking on Ebay but no luck yet.


hey nieners, those jackets are hard to find because its from another season  best bet is definitely ebay. I have seen a few now get listed although not recently...


----------



## Coreena

shalomjude said:


> I am approx 38 or 40 (depending on brand) but am taller than you... hmm what to do??? Is it really large fit?? any photos??


38 or 40 is your shoes size?? im like a size 36 lol .. I think it should be fine for you  no i dont have pics  the model is wearing a size 0 but looks very fitted on her. I assume you would be her height  so i think its should be okay..


----------



## shalomjude

Coreena said:


> 38 or 40 is your shoes size?? im like a size 36 lol .. I think it should be fine for you  no i dont have pics  the model is wearing a size 0 but looks very fitted on her. I assume you would be her height  so i think its should be okay..



 european clothing sizing ..shoe size 42 .. I might ask the SA to model it and send a photo so I can see how large it is before I purchase it. May I ask how do you style it?


----------



## Coreena

good thinking, NAP's great with stuff like that  But im pretty sure if your tall enough you should be okay with a size 2  I found the sleeve a bit long on me but should be okay on you. Honestly i havent even worn it as yet lol .. But i think i would wear it with shorts or jeans with a white t and my isabel marant dickers ..


----------



## Coreena

shalomjude said:


> european clothing sizing ..shoe size 42 .. I might ask the SA to model it and send a photo so I can see how large it is before I purchase it. May I ask how do you style it?


if not jeans i thnk black leggings and a t would be great with this jacket and not to forget the boots


----------



## shalomjude

^Both outfits sound great ... I have found IM shoes to be really small and don't fit my large feet....It will be a great jacket for our winter esp if it is not too heavy.


----------



## Coreena

shalomjude said:


> ^Both outfits sound great ... I have found IM shoes to be really small and don't fit my large feet....It will be a great jacket for our winter esp if it is not too heavy.


Oh nooooooo! .. I think im lucky the 36 is a perfect fit for me lol .. Im the opposite I find it hard to find shoes because my feet are so small lol 

Definitely cant wait to wear my jacket this winter   if you do order it you will understand what I mean but light  its feels like you are wearing nothing. Thats how lightweight it feels.


----------



## shalomjude

I have the same issue but with large feet I will see what they say and let you know if I order it..thank you for all your feedback


----------



## Coreena

hehehe.. thats okay, no biggy  Hope it fits! good luck!!


----------



## hktaitai

Coreena said:


> im loving your jacket hktaitai   Think Im going to have to get myself one of these >.<



Thank you Coreena 

Please do join the party! And don't forget to post pics when you get yours


----------



## Nieners

Coreena said:


> hey nieners, those jackets are hard to find because its from another season  best bet is definitely ebay. I have seen a few now get listed although not recently...



I guess I'll just have to keep looking in that case. I wish they would be much easier to find


----------



## catabie

Finally got my July jacket.  Thanks to the lovely sales person at the NYC store.  Now the question is whether to keep both this version and the NAP version!


----------



## mercer

catabie said:


> Finally got my July jacket. Thanks to the lovely sales person at the NYC store. Now the question is whether to keep both this version and the NAP version!


 
what a fun problem to have!  Let us know what you decide- I love them both!


----------



## tb-purselover

catabie said:


> Finally got my July jacket.  Thanks to the lovely sales person at the NYC store.  Now the question is whether to keep both this version and the NAP version!



I'm no help since I ended up with the July and Jordan jackets. Good luck deciding and let us know what you ended up with!


----------



## angelastoel

another bump for my favourite thread, made some pictures with my hola jacket. And these pink zara pants kinda resemble the isabel marant pants from this season!


----------



## mercer

You look amazing angela!  That is such a fantastic jacket!  I don't own any IM jackets, but after reading through this entire thread, I'm obsessed!


----------



## mercer

Just got an email from Creatures of Comfort- they have the July jacket on sale!  It's $1487 if anyone is interested.  I'm not sure what sizes are available, but hopefully one of you lucky ladies will snap this up.  Here is the email and phone# if you are interested:

info@creaturesofcomfort.us  or 323 655 7855  

I wish I had the $$$ for this- it's such a stunning piece!


----------



## BagEssence

*angelastoel*, I love that jacket on you and the contrasting colour top and bottom with the hair, lovely.


----------



## ellabella8807

Hi Ladies, first time in the IM forum! I had a quick question... I want to buy the Andy embroidered dress from this seasons etoile collection. I'm buying it online and have just had an email from the store saying that there are two small rips and that they have had problems with this dress being so delicate and the embroidery ripping away from the cotton. I was wondering if anyone else owns this dress and has had any issues? Thank you in advance!!


----------



## Straight-Laced

I have a July jacket on the way from NAP sale! (if it fits I think those 'cock feathers' will have to go  )

*ellabella* I don't have an Andy but that doesn't sound good at all  - I'd pass unless it's super cheap


----------



## tb-purselover

I have the Andy dress. The one I have has no issues at all, yay! But in my search I had one sent to me that did have rips and another one the SA didn't send because she found rips before sending it.

It is prone to rips at the waist where the square eyelets are. The one dress that the SA didn't send me described the rips in the same place as the one I had and sent back: square eyelets at the waist. 

It really depends on the particular Andy dress I think. Because the one I have now, the eyelet embroidery isn't as thick, so it is less likely to tear the delicate cotton fabric around it. 

But the one I sent back had thicker threaded embroidery and the fabric was torn. I sent it back without even trying it on.

I would pass because I've seen these rips with my own eyes and IMHO it is unrepairable. Also, since it is on the front of the dress it would be very noticeable. HTH!



ellabella8807 said:


> Hi Ladies, first time in the IM forum! I had a quick question... I want to buy the Andy embroidered dress from this seasons etoile collection. I'm buying it online and have just had an email from the store saying that there are two small rips and that they have had problems with this dress being so delicate and the embroidery ripping away from the cotton. I was wondering if anyone else owns this dress and has had any issues? Thank you in advance!!


----------



## tb-purselover

Straight-Laced said:


> I have a July jacket on the way from NAP sale! (if it fits I think those 'cock feathers' will have to go  )



Yay, that's awesome!

I'm bummed, I didn't know they went onsale! Can I ask you what the price was. I was thinking of picking up the exclusive NAP July. I know... I have a problem . I really don't need another one!

Maybe one will come back up on NAP.


----------



## Straight-Laced

tb-purselover said:


> Yay, that's awesome!
> 
> I'm bummed, I didn't know they went onsale! Can I ask you what the price was. I was thinking of picking up the exclusive NAP July. I know... I have a problem . I really don't need another one!
> 
> Maybe one will come back up on NAP.



Thanks!  
I'm a bit worried about fit though, so fingers crossed...
I got mine from the international site - NAP international is currently on pre-sale for those customers who have long standing issues pertaining to over use of the BUY NOW button   
The main sale on the international site will probably start next week. . . not sure about that though.

tb-purselover do you have the turq beaded July???  If so I'm officially jealous


----------



## beauxgoris

I'm having the WORST i.m. experience. I ordered the top (similar to the andy dress) a couple weeks ago - the store (far fetch.com) sent me the wrong one and so I sent it back without even trying it on. Now they're saying it's ripped and they won't give me my money back!!! So i'm out the top and the money! Sob. It must have been ripped by the previous person that tried it on. I didn't even check it closely once I saw that it wasn't what I ordered. I'm so heartbroken and this makes me regret ever buying any of her pieces. This can't be legal, right?


----------



## Straight-Laced

beauxgoris said:


> I'm having the WORST i.m. experience. I ordered the top (similar to the andy dress) a couple weeks ago - the store (far fetch.com) sent me the wrong one and so I sent it back without even trying it on. Now they're saying it's ripped and they won't give me my money back!!! So i'm out the top and the money! Sob. It must have been ripped by the previous person that tried it on. I didn't even check it closely once I saw that it wasn't what I ordered. I'm so heartbroken and this makes me regret ever buying any of her pieces. This can't be legal, right?




Oh no!!  
I've bought quite a lot of stuff through farfetch but thankfully haven't had any problems so far.

Which farfetch store is it?  Do they speak English or is it a european store?


----------



## KristyDarling

beauxgoris said:


> I'm having the WORST i.m. experience. I ordered the top (similar to the andy dress) a couple weeks ago - the store (far fetch.com) sent me the wrong one and so I sent it back without even trying it on. Now they're saying it's ripped and they won't give me my money back!!! So i'm out the top and the money! Sob. It must have been ripped by the previous person that tried it on. I didn't even check it closely once I saw that it wasn't what I ordered. I'm so heartbroken and this makes me regret ever buying any of her pieces. This can't be legal, right?



Oh no!!!!! That totally stinks! So sorry this is happening. If I were you, I would call them and ask to speak to a manager and tell them the rip could not possibly have been caused by you since you never even tried it on because it was obviously the wrong item. Why would anyone try on something they didn't order nor want? That's just plain logic. In fact you should just come right out and suggest that it could've been caused by any of their salespeople or another customer who tried it on. Hopefully, calm, logical reasoning will do the trick. Keep us posted, and good luck!!


----------



## tb-purselover

Straight-Laced said:


> Thanks!
> I'm a bit worried about fit though, so fingers crossed...
> I got mine from the international site - NAP international is currently on pre-sale for those customers who have long standing issues pertaining to over use of the BUY NOW button
> The main sale on the international site will probably start next week. . . not sure about that though.
> 
> tb-purselover do you have the turq beaded July???  If so I'm officially jealous



Let us know how the fit goes for you. It is a beautiful jacket and I am jealous you are getting one! It seems to be sold out on the USA NAP site. So bummed I missed out. I must have been daydreaming because I didn't even notice it went onsale!

I am going to avoid the EU NAP sale because I don't want to pay customs fees. Last time I did that I ended up paying 20% custom fees! I think for a jacket it would be even more?!

Awww thanks! Yes, I do have the July with turq beading. I love her. I also broke down and bought the Jordan jacket, which is very similar.  Yes, I need help!


----------



## tb-purselover

Oh no! I'm so sorry this happened to you. That is horrible and I really hope that you can talk with them and get it sorted out. I would try talking to the manager and explain. 

I've never had any issues with any of the other pieces from her collection. The quality and workmanship is amazing. 

I do think the ebroidered items like the Andy, Arletty, and the top you have must be very delicate and prone to ripping due to the fabric. I think it is just these particular pieces, not I.M. in general. I considered not trying for a third attempt after my first two failed attempts. But I am glad I did because the dress is beautiful. I am very careful with the one I own!

I wouldn't give up on I.M.! Her designs are amazing! So is the quality. 




beauxgoris said:


> I'm having the WORST i.m. experience. I ordered the top (similar to the andy dress) a couple weeks ago - the store (far fetch.com) sent me the wrong one and so I sent it back without even trying it on. Now they're saying it's ripped and they won't give me my money back!!! So i'm out the top and the money! Sob. It must have been ripped by the previous person that tried it on. I didn't even check it closely once I saw that it wasn't what I ordered. I'm so heartbroken and this makes me regret ever buying any of her pieces. This can't be legal, right?


----------



## zzhoneybee

Hi ladies!

I wanted to post some intel on S/S 2011 sales.  You may already have received this information, but here are some stores with recent markdowns:

-Shopheist.com
-Creatures of Comfort LA
-Isabel Marant store (SOHO, NYC)
-Satine Boutique, LA
-Elysewalker.com  (call store for info)
-Nida Boutique, San Francisco

I have snagged a number of items in the sales- the Pieric jacket, Brian top in red, Miro pants in white, Fuller pants in black, the Lemmon dress in black floral, and the Hayworth dress in charcoal grey (solid color version of the Lemmon), as well as some jewelry 

My collection is steadily growing...!!

Hope you can snag some good finds, as well!


----------



## hktaitai

beauxgoris said:


> I'm having the WORST i.m. experience. I ordered the top (similar to the andy dress) a couple weeks ago - the store (far fetch.com) sent me the wrong one and so I sent it back without even trying it on. Now they're saying it's ripped and they won't give me my money back!!! So i'm out the top and the money! Sob. It must have been ripped by the previous person that tried it on. I didn't even check it closely once I saw that it wasn't what I ordered. I'm so heartbroken and this makes me regret ever buying any of her pieces. This can't be legal, right?


 
Oh no, so sorry to hear about your experience *beauxgoris *
I have bought from farfetch several times and the transactions went well.  I hope you will be able to find somebody to talk to about the situation.  It is just plain unfair to hold you responsible for somebody else's fault or carelessness!
Good luck and keep us posted. XOXO


----------



## hktaitai

zzhoneybee said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I wanted to post some intel on S/S 2011 sales. You may already have received this information, but here are some stores with recent markdowns:
> 
> -Shopheist.com
> -Creatures of Comfort LA
> -Isabel Marant store (SOHO, NYC)
> -Satine Boutique, LA
> -Elysewalker.com (call store for info)
> -Nida Boutique, San Francisco
> 
> I have snagged a number of items in the sales- the Pieric jacket, Brian top in red, Miro pants in white, Fuller pants in black, the Lemmon dress in black floral, and the Hayworth dress in charcoal grey (solid color version of the Lemmon), as well as some jewelry
> 
> My collection is steadily growing...!!
> 
> Hope you can snag some good finds, as well!


 
Thanks *zzhoneybee* for the info 
The IM store in Hong Kong hasn't started the sale yet, but has taken pre-orders for the 11FW Etoile collection   I have ordered a jacket, some silk tops and dresses, and a pair of Locaw / Dicker in wine (GOOOOOORGEOUS!).  Pre-orders for the Main Line will start in July.  Can't wait!!!


----------



## Coreena

tb-purselover said:


> I'm no help since I ended up with the July and Jordan jackets. Good luck deciding and let us know what you ended up with!


hey tb-purselover. I have the jordan with the blue beading and when its one its such a flattering jacket. I think each jacket has its own merits. But if you want to wear it more often I would say the Jordan jacket would be the way to go imo  Good Luck!


----------



## BagEssence

hktaitai said:


> Thanks *zzhoneybee* for the info
> The IM store in Hong Kong hasn't started the sale yet, but has taken pre-orders for the 11FW Etoile collection   I have ordered a jacket, some silk tops and dresses, and a pair of Locaw / Dicker in wine (GOOOOOORGEOUS!).  Pre-orders for the Main Line will start in July.  Can't wait!!!



*hktaitai* Please do let us know of the HK sales, hopefully it coincides with my HK trip.....


----------



## Coreena

Nieners said:


> I guess I'll just have to keep looking in that case. I wish they would be much easier to find


I know Ive was eyeing one of them on ebay and people where bidding on it then the seller just removed it. I think maybe she sold it privately for a good price. That was a sad day for me tho not for my bank account lol


----------



## Coreena

Straight-Laced said:


> I have a July jacket on the way from NAP sale! (if it fits I think those 'cock feathers' will have to go  )
> 
> *ellabella* I don't have an Andy but that doesn't sound good at all  - I'd pass unless it's super cheap


striaght-laced I was going to make the plunge and get the NAP July jacket because they gave me 30% off but I just couldnt buy it because the feathers kinda bothered me hehe .. and I too was thinking of getting rid of the feathers but at the same time I dont know if I could bring myself to do that... Xp


----------



## Coreena

beauxgoris said:


> I'm having the WORST i.m. experience. I ordered the top (similar to the andy dress) a couple weeks ago - the store (far fetch.com) sent me the wrong one and so I sent it back without even trying it on. Now they're saying it's ripped and they won't give me my money back!!! So i'm out the top and the money! Sob. It must have been ripped by the previous person that tried it on. I didn't even check it closely once I saw that it wasn't what I ordered. I'm so heartbroken and this makes me regret ever buying any of her pieces. This can't be legal, right?


Thats bad! Im sure they will rectify the issue. I have purchased damaged goods from NAP they didnt ask questions and refunded me in full. And also another online store I purchase something lace I didnt know there was split in the lace top and i told them i didnt realise until i tried it on and I had cut off the tags only when i went to try it on did i realise there was a rip in the top. They told me that they would provide me a full refund or I can get a seamstress to repair it and they would reimburse me in full. Im sure far fetch.com will do whats right and correct it tho I have never purchased from them personally. Fingers crossed they sort it out beauxgoris x


----------



## madaddie

zzhoneybee said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I wanted to post some intel on S/S 2011 sales.  You may already have received this information, but here are some stores with recent markdowns:
> 
> -Shopheist.com
> -Creatures of Comfort LA
> -Isabel Marant store (SOHO, NYC)
> -Satine Boutique, LA
> -Elysewalker.com  (call store for info)
> -Nida Boutique, San Francisco
> 
> I have snagged a number of items in the sales- the Pieric jacket, Brian top in red, Miro pants in white, Fuller pants in black, the Lemmon dress in black floral, and the Hayworth dress in charcoal grey (solid color version of the Lemmon), as well as some jewelry
> 
> My collection is steadily growing...!!
> 
> Hope you can snag some good finds, as well!



Oooh thankies for sharing!


----------



## hktaitai

BagEssence said:


> *hktaitai* Please do let us know of the HK sales, hopefully it coincides with my HK trip.....





Hi *BagEssence*, sure thing


----------



## hktaitai

Duplicate post deleted


----------



## Nieners

Coreena said:


> I know Ive was eyeing one of them on ebay and people where bidding on it then the seller just removed it. I think maybe she sold it privately for a good price. That was a sad day for me tho not for my bank account lol



I think I had that one in my watch list! How upsetting that was  (but good for your bank account indeed). 

Anyways, there's one on *bay right now, for me it's a bit too expensive so I went with this one


----------



## angelastoel

Nieners said:


> I think I had that one in my watch list! How upsetting that was  (but good for your bank account indeed).
> 
> Anyways, there's one on *bay right now, for me it's a bit too expensive so I went with this one



I have ordered the same one in rosso today!





It really looks like the flana jackets!


----------



## am2022

Wow, been gone for a while and I can't catch up with this thread... so many pretty purchases...

I looked and searched for my Marant fur and still none so far..

So, if you see the thai or thibo... especially in ocre color... please advise!!!


----------



## am2022

SL!!!! good to see you here... 
Beau.. hope you get some form of refund back.
Nieners.. that is just  a lovely jacket.. please post modelling pics!!!


----------



## am2022

nieners.. and angela.. that patricia pepe is so pretty.. 
 i have this blazer too that seems IMarant looking ..
let me upload a pic!!!


----------



## am2022

here we go.. forget the crazy expression.. DH didn't give me enough time to smile.. haha


----------



## mercer

beauxgoris said:


> I'm having the WORST i.m. experience. I ordered the top (similar to the andy dress) a couple weeks ago - the store (far fetch.com) sent me the wrong one and so I sent it back without even trying it on. Now they're saying it's ripped and they won't give me my money back!!! So i'm out the top and the money! Sob. It must have been ripped by the previous person that tried it on. I didn't even check it closely once I saw that it wasn't what I ordered. I'm so heartbroken and this makes me regret ever buying any of her pieces. This can't be legal, right?



Have you heard anything more?  It seems a ridiculous thing for them to do!  I hate when this sort of thing happens!  Please keep us posted!  I hope they clear this up quickly.


----------



## am2022

IM looking blazer.. i will look up the brand later..
but, i need the Ocre thibo or thai... please let me know!!~!


----------



## Straight-Laced

^^
hey amacasa *waves* - looking fab as always!!! 

well I received my July jacket from NAP and it's a perfect fit!!!
But the feathers will definitely have to go.  They remind me of the kind of adornments that crazy, self styled dictators wear on their flamboyant uniforms   - not a good look for me.   Others may like it though   
The IM dustbag had a few loose feathers in it so I don't think feather removal will be a problem.  Otherwise they could easily be trimmed.

Anyway, I'll update with a pic of the jacket ASAP


----------



## Coreena

Nieners said:


> I think I had that one in my watch list! How upsetting that was  (but good for your bank account indeed).
> 
> Anyways, there's one on *bay right now, for me it's a bit too expensive so I went with this one


Oh wow! very beautiful jacket Nieners  Very isabel marant! How much did the beauty cost u? x


----------



## beauxgoris

mercer said:


> Have you heard anything more?  It seems a ridiculous thing for them to do!  I hate when this sort of thing happens!  Please keep us posted!  I hope they clear this up quickly.



They are still refusing to issue a refund to me. So now they have both the damaged top (that I didn't want or order) AND my money (nearly $400.00). I'm thinking they sent me this damaged item on purpose since I'm in the USA and I ordered for their European site - knowing that this would all be more of a hassle for me because of location. I don't see how this is legal - for them to have the article of clothing AND my money. 

*DON'T PURCHASE FROM FARFETCH.COM - THEY WILL SEND YOU DAMAGED (AND INCORRECT) ITEMS AND FORCE YOU TO PAY FOR THEM*. 

As of yesterday the last of our many emails back and forth they won't relent and won't issue any kind of a refund. I'll never buy from them again and will try to spread the word as much as I can about how shady they are.


----------



## am2022

Sl... Pics pls.   Also comment pls on the sizing... I returned a Gary jacket to nidas as a size 1 fit me like a 15 yr old teeny bopper 
Now I'm scared to jumpnon a jacket again..
If I don't find my fur .... Then I will go for that one too..  

By the way we need to wake up the alaia thread!


QUOTE=Straight-Laced;19179772]^^
hey amacasa *waves* - looking fab as always!!! 

well I received my July jacket from NAP and it's a perfect fit!!!
But the feathers will definitely have to go.  They remind me of the kind of adornments that crazy, self styled dictators wear on their flamboyant uniforms   - not a good look for me.   Others may like it though   
The IM dustbag had a few loose feathers in it so I don't think feather removal will be a problem.  Otherwise they could easily be trimmed.

Anyway, I'll update with a pic of the jacket ASAP  [/QUOTE]


----------



## tb-purselover

This is horrible. I'm so sorry you are going through this. I would not only be fuming mad, but stressed out!

Maybe you can call your credit card company and see if you have any case in filing a claim? I would suggest calling them for advice. Tell them the whole story and see if they can help you.



beauxgoris said:


> They are still refusing to issue a refund to me. So now they have both the damaged top (that I didn't want or order) AND my money (nearly $400.00). I'm thinking they sent me this damaged item on purpose since I'm in the USA and I ordered for their European site - knowing that this would all be more of a hassle for me because of location. I don't see how this is legal - for them to have the article of clothing AND my money.
> 
> *DON'T PURCHASE FROM FARFETCH.COM - THEY WILL SEND YOU DAMAGED (AND INCORRECT) ITEMS AND FORCE YOU TO PAY FOR THEM*.
> 
> As of yesterday the last of our many emails back and forth they won't relent and won't issue any kind of a refund. I'll never buy from them again and will try to spread the word as much as I can about how shady they are.


----------



## Straight-Laced

amacasa said:


> Sl... Pics pls.   Also comment pls on the sizing... I returned a Gary jacket to nidas as a size 1 fit me like a 15 yr old teeny bopper
> Now I'm scared to jumpnon a jacket again..
> If I don't find my fur .... Then I will go for that one too..
> 
> By the way we need to wake up the alaia thread!
> ]



  the Alaia thread is looking a little comatose these days.  I haven't taken any pics for ages but I'll be there like a shot if anyone posts their recent acquisition/s  

I got the July in size 1 - was worried the shoulders would be too tight but they're good.  I haven't tried the Gary for comparison.  
I'm loving my July - it was an impulse buy (because I missed out on the Pieric! ) 
Now all my other jackets seem dull next to the July


----------



## Coreena

beauxgoris said:


> They are still refusing to issue a refund to me. So now they have both the damaged top (that I didn't want or order) AND my money (nearly $400.00). I'm thinking they sent me this damaged item on purpose since I'm in the USA and I ordered for their European site - knowing that this would all be more of a hassle for me because of location. I don't see how this is legal - for them to have the article of clothing AND my money.
> 
> *DON'T PURCHASE FROM FARFETCH.COM - THEY WILL SEND YOU DAMAGED (AND INCORRECT) ITEMS AND FORCE YOU TO PAY FOR THEM*.
> 
> As of yesterday the last of our many emails back and forth they won't relent and won't issue any kind of a refund. I'll never buy from them again and will try to spread the word as much as I can about how shady they are.


hi beauxgoris, Im sorry this is happening to you. No its definitely not legal for them to keep the dress and your money. They at least need to return the dress back to you (tho they might need to charge you additional freight  ) since they are not refundig you in full. But if you are with American Express Im sure they will be able to reverse the transaction and do a charge back on farfetch.com. I would say all you would need to provide them is proof that you sent back the item and that they havent provided you a refunded. Farfetch.com would need to respond to the card company as to why you havent been refunded or why they havent return the dress. I hope you get your money or at least the dress back.


----------



## Coreena

beauxgoris said:


> They are still refusing to issue a refund to me. So now they have both the damaged top (that I didn't want or order) AND my money (nearly $400.00). I'm thinking they sent me this damaged item on purpose since I'm in the USA and I ordered for their European site - knowing that this would all be more of a hassle for me because of location. I don't see how this is legal - for them to have the article of clothing AND my money.
> 
> *DON'T PURCHASE FROM FARFETCH.COM - THEY WILL SEND YOU DAMAGED (AND INCORRECT) ITEMS AND FORCE YOU TO PAY FOR THEM*.
> 
> As of yesterday the last of our many emails back and forth they won't relent and won't issue any kind of a refund. I'll never buy from them again and will try to spread the word as much as I can about how shady they are.


hi beauxgoris, Im sorry this is happening to you. No its definitely not legal for them to keep the dress and your money. They at least need to return the dress back to you (tho they might need to charge you additional freight  ) since they are not refundig you in full. But if you are with American Express Im sure they will be able to reverse the transaction and do a charge back on farfetch.com. I would say all you would need to provide them is proof that you sent back the item and that they havent provided you a refunded. Farfetch.com would need to respond to the card company as to why you havent been refunded or why they havent return the dress. I hope you get your money or at least the dress back.


----------



## Nieners

angelastoel said:


> I have ordered the same one in rosso today!
> store.patriziapepe.com/assets/images/1/2S0621_AB83/X3OR/2S0621_AB83_X3OR_1.jpg
> It really looks like the flana jackets!



I'm wearing it @ my avatar in Rosso  You'll love it, the color is so pretty in real life. 



Coreena said:


> Oh wow! very beautiful jacket Nieners  Very isabel marant! How much did the beauty cost u? x



Thank you! It was 210 euro's (-50%)


----------



## angelastoel

Nieners said:


> I'm wearing it @ my avatar in Rosso  You'll love it, the color is so pretty in real life.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! It was 210 euro's (-50%)



I can see it, very nice! I have seen the colour in a magazine and it is amazing there (on the site I don't think the colour is that special)

here you seen it being worn by yara from thischicsgotstyle.


----------



## Coreena

Nieners said:


> I'm wearing it @ my avatar in Rosso  You'll love it, the color is so pretty in real life.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! It was 210 euro's (-50%)


thats a steal! where did you buy it from Nieners?


----------



## am2022

now ... i want pics SL!!!  Pretty please!!!
I don't think i can get the feather version.. 

we'll see... but pics first..  will visit alaia soon.. but let me take pics first.. just have one pair though.. late birthday present..

BEAU... i hope you get this sorted out.. this is so upsetting... Good luck girlfriend and do keep us posted!!!

To the rest.. more pics of jackets and IM pieces are welcome...

Hktaitai - WOW... your jacket collection... can i live in your closet?  looks like you have a little IM boutique at home..



Straight-Laced said:


> the Alaia thread is looking a little comatose these days.  I haven't taken any pics for ages but I'll be there like a shot if anyone posts their recent acquisition/s
> 
> I got the July in size 1 - was worried the shoulders would be too tight but they're good.  I haven't tried the Gary for comparison.
> I'm loving my July - it was an impulse buy (because I missed out on the Pieric! )
> Now all my other jackets seem dull next to the July


----------



## mercer

I hope farfetch does the right thing, beaux!  I don't think it is legal for them to keep your money and the shirt. It's so illogical- why would have you even tried an item on that you didn't order?  I'm sure your credit card company will work things out if far fetch continues to be stinkers.


----------



## zzhoneybee

Straight-Laced said:


> the Alaia thread is looking a little comatose these days.  I haven't taken any pics for ages but I'll be there like a shot if anyone posts their recent acquisition/s
> 
> I got the July in size 1 - was worried the shoulders would be too tight but they're good.  I haven't tried the Gary for comparison.
> I'm loving my July - it was an impulse buy (because I missed out on the Pieric! )
> Now all my other jackets seem dull next to the July




The Pieric is on sale at IM in NYC for *50% off*!! Hop on it!!

There are a few additional colorways, as well!!

Ask for Adrianne; she was my SA and was super helpful.  You can tell her Marisol sent you


----------



## beauxgoris

mercer said:


> I hope farfetch does the right thing, beaux!  I don't think it is legal for them to keep your money and the shirt. It's so illogical- why would have you even tried an item on that you didn't order?  I'm sure your credit card company will work things out if far fetch continues to be stinkers.



Well I sent a 10 page fax to Amex today detailing the whole transaction. Amex covers you for damaged items, but then the vendor would still get paid which irks me as they would have my money and the shirt. I'm hoping that they find in my favor and they are out the money. Please keep your fingers crossed ladies and thanks for your support.


----------



## am2022

Yay!!! Go for it sl!!! 
Keep us posted!


QUOTE=zzhoneybee;19184281]The Pieric is on sale at IM in NYC for *50% off*!! Hop on it!!

There are a few additional colorways, as well!!

Ask for Adrianne; she was my SA and was super helpful.  You can tell her Marisol sent you [/QUOTE]


----------



## Straight-Laced

zzhoneybee said:


> The Pieric is on sale at IM in NYC for *50% off*!! Hop on it!!
> 
> There are a few additional colorways, as well!!
> 
> Ask for Adrianne; she was my SA and was super helpful.  You can tell her Marisol sent you



Thank you!!!
IM won't ship to Australia so I'm hunting down a personal shopping service US to OZ as I type.
I'll keep you posted


----------



## am2022

hktaitai.. please comment on the white shearling mikhal?
sizing and versatility?
thanks again.

Sorry but you have got the most complete IM jacket collection including fur and hence, i always ask you for advice..

hope you don't mind...
I have given up on my Thai fur ...
it will come tome in the future if its meant to be ... no?





hktaitai said:


> Hi *angelastoel*, so these are my Marant jackets from previous seasons - please don't mind the quality of the pics which were taken by iPhone
> 
> From Fall/Winter collections:
> 
> Pic 1: My first Marant shearling jacket in camel (loved that it's reversable) from 08FW, and the red JABUNG from 09FW...
> 
> Pic 2: Brown boucle ALETH coat with leather trim, and black boucle with leather trim ATIKA jacket, both from 10FW...
> 
> Pic 3: Blue-striped EBONY and black EBONY from 10FW...
> 
> Pic 4: White shearling MICHAL, black shearling ZIED, and black leather KENI, all from 10FW......


----------



## am2022

SO happy for you SL...

You help me so much with acquisitions so go get that jacket !!!




Straight-Laced said:


> Thank you!!!
> IM won't ship to Australia so I'm hunting down a personal shopping service US to OZ as I type.
> I'll keep you posted


----------



## Coreena

angelastoel said:


> another bump for my favourite thread, made some pictures with my hola jacket. And these pink zara pants kinda resemble the isabel marant pants from this season!


i love you jacket  which season is this one from?


----------



## Nieners

Coreena said:


> thats a steal! where did you buy it from Nieners?



Patrizia Pepe!  

@ Angela,
yes I've seen it on her, I never thought of combining it with a pair of black jeans but it looks good! The jacket will be here this Tuesday


----------



## hktaitai

amacasa said:


> hktaitai.. please comment on the white shearling mikhal? sizing and versatility? thanks again. Sorry but you have got the most complete IM jacket collection including fur and hence, i always ask you for advice.. hope you don't mind... I have given up on my Thai fur ... it will come tome in the future if its meant to be ... no?



Hey *amacasa*, of course I don't mind at all  So glad to be able to help indeed! My Michal is in size 0, which fits like the usual Marant. Quality wise it's excellent, though it does leave some traces of white fur when I wear it over black cashmere sweaters. I always pair it with black pants, but of course it goes well with jeans too. It is very very warm, even more so than the Zied shearling jacket from the same season. If you come across any one of them on sale, I'll say go for it  I've never seen a shearling jacket by Marant that i dont like, hehe. 
HTH, and please don't hesitate to contact me if there's anything that I can help. Sharing with fellow Marant fans is so much fun


----------



## angelastoel

Coreena said:


> i love you jacket  which season is this one from?



thank you it's from spring/summer '10, but it is quite rare, I have seen it on ebay only 2 times!


----------



## Twinklette

^^this thread has inspired me and I've gone out and bought quite a few IM items.  I'm really trying to pare down my clothes and start over, as I love french inspired style!  So I finally took the plunge.

My only question is, what purses work best with IM style/clothing?  Or French/european style in general?  I was thinking Balenciaga city (should I get a color or basic black), a black Proenza Schouler PS11 (or is that too structured)?  No clue.

any help would be great as now I need a new purse (or two haha).


----------



## mercer

^^I love a balenciaga city with IM clothing!   Just the right mix between polished and bohemian.


----------



## mercer

beauxgoris said:


> Well I sent a 10 page fax to Amex today detailing the whole transaction. Amex covers you for damaged items, but then the vendor would still get paid which irks me as they would have my money and the shirt. I'm hoping that they find in my favor and they are out the money. Please keep your fingers crossed ladies and thanks for your support.




Go get 'em!  Did they give you any time frame about when this might be resolved?


----------



## 1sfgirl

Hello! I am new to purse forum and am loving the IM thread! I have been searching for the IM Keni leather jacket, but think I may be late to the game as it seems sold out everywhere. Would anyone happen to if there are any still out there? Thanks so much!


----------



## 1sfgirl

Hello! I am new to purse forum and love all the great info on finding IM. I've been looking for the Keni leather jacket, but seems sold out everywhere. If anyone knows of any still available would greatly appreciate the feedback. Thank you!


----------



## angelastoel

Twinklette said:


> ^^this thread has inspired me and I've gone out and bought quite a few IM items.  I'm really trying to pare down my clothes and start over, as I love french inspired style!  So I finally took the plunge.
> 
> My only question is, what purses work best with IM style/clothing?  Or French/european style in general?  I was thinking Balenciaga city (should I get a color or basic black), a black Proenza Schouler PS11 (or is that too structured)?  No clue.
> 
> any help would be great as now I need a new purse (or two haha).



I definetly agree with the Balenciaga, it always looks good with isabel Marant, and if I had a PS1 I would love to combine that one too!


----------



## hktaitai

1sfgirl said:


> Hello! I am new to purse forum and love all the great info on finding IM. I've been looking for the Keni leather jacket, but seems sold out everywhere. If anyone knows of any still available would greatly appreciate the feedback. Thank you!


 
Hi *1sfgirl*, welcome on board 
Keni is still available at the UK site of NAP, http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/77165, in sizes 1 and 2.  Good luck!


----------



## hktaitai

Hi gals, I've got a few more items from the 11SS collection - probably the last batch  - while placing pre-orders for the 11FW collection.  They are:

... the YALUS cropped jeans ...

... the navy-and-black striped PAUL pants ...

... the CHAKSU espadrilles ...

I've also bought a pair of the versatile JEROM pants in dark grey, but still haven't worn them, thus no pic could be shared...yet. Anyway NAP has these pants in light brown: http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/113076 if you are interested.

Thanks for letting me share


----------



## hktaitai

amacasa said:


> To the rest.. more pics of jackets and IM pieces are welcome...
> 
> Hktaitai - WOW... your jacket collection... can i live in your closet? looks like you have a little IM boutique at home..


 
Thanks *amacasa* you are so sweet  Perhaps I can share with you a couple of mod pics of the NAP-exclusive July jacket. Like other TPFers said I'd also thought the feathers definitely had to go, but when I finally received the jacket and tried it on, somehow I changed my mind. It didn't feel as extravagant as I'd thought, and I feel quite comfortable wearing the feathers - even to work! Anyhow, do take a look at the pics and please share your thoughts ...


----------



## am2022

Hktaitai you look adorable!!! No don't pluck the feathers as I know you have the regular one without the feathers right?
This makes it quite different... Kind of touch of McQueen who I happen to
Love also. 

Speaking of trimming feathers... Did anyone here proceed with this? Pls share pics and opinions ladies.
Hktaitai happy to see you are accommodating us now with mod pics... We love them... Keep them coming!!! 



hktaitai said:


> Thanks *amacasa* you are so sweet  Perhaps I can share with you a couple of mod pics of the NAP-exclusive July jacket. Like other TPFers said I'd also thought the feathers definitely had to go, but when I finally received the jacket and tried it on, somehow I changed my mind. It didn't feel as extravagant as I'd thought, and I feel quite comfortable wearing the feathers - even to work! Anyhow, do take a look at the pics and please share your thoughts ...


----------



## mercer

hktaitai said:


> Thanks *amacasa* you are so sweet  Perhaps I can share with you a couple of mod pics of the NAP-exclusive July jacket. Like other TPFers said I'd also thought the feathers definitely had to go, but when I finally received the jacket and tried it on, somehow I changed my mind. It didn't feel as extravagant as I'd thought, and I feel quite comfortable wearing the feathers - even to work! Anyhow, do take a look at the pics and please share your thoughts ...


 
I LOVE it!  It doesn't look over the top at all-  just fabulous!  Enjoy!


----------



## bag in black

I have see in Barney's NY the skirt Greta , the skirt was very nice but the size 3 too small , I'm not happy


----------



## Twinklette

Thanks! Would a *black ps 11* work instead of ps1?  That's the smaller more structured purse that can convert to clutch/messenger/shoulder?






angelastoel said:


> I definetly agree with the Balenciaga, it always looks good with isabel Marant, and if I had a PS1 I would love to combine that one too!


----------



## zzhoneybee

Beauxgoris- any Farfetch updates?  Those scammers... wish you the best with everything.

LADIES!!    I am trying to choose between these two IM sneaker models.  What are your thoughts?

Thank you in advance!!


----------



## KristyDarling

HKtaitai -- you need to indulge us with modeling pics on a more regular basis, because you carry off IM so beautifully!!! Gorgeous, all of it!


----------



## hktaitai

amacasa said:


> Hktaitai you look adorable!!! No don't pluck the feathers as I know you have the regular one without the feathers right?
> This makes it quite different... Kind of touch of McQueen who I happen to
> Love also.
> 
> Speaking of trimming feathers... Did anyone here proceed with this? Pls share pics and opinions ladies.
> Hktaitai happy to see you are accommodating us now with mod pics... We love them... Keep them coming!!!


 
*amacasa *you're a doll! 
Thanks so very much for your views so I think the feathers stay then. Yes I do have the regular July too  and the feathers and crystal/turquoise give them totally different looks.  It's exciting to hear that there's a hint of the talented McQueen in this July, yay


----------



## hktaitai

mercer said:


> I LOVE it! It doesn't look over the top at all- just fabulous! Enjoy!


 
Many thanks *mercer* I'll keep the feathers then


----------



## hktaitai

KristyDarling said:


> HKtaitai -- you need to indulge us with modeling pics on a more regular basis, because you carry off IM so beautifully!!! Gorgeous, all of it!


 
Thanks *KristyDarling*  you've made my day


----------



## hktaitai

zzhoneybee said:


> LADIES!!  I am trying to choose between these two IM sneaker models. What are your thoughts?
> 
> Thank you in advance!!


 
Hey *zzhoneybee* I vote for the black one


----------



## zzhoneybee

hktaitai said:


> Hi gals, I've got a few more items from the 11SS collection - probably the last batch  - while placing pre-orders for the 11FW collection.  They are:
> 
> ... the YALUS cropped jeans ...
> 
> ... the navy-and-black striped PAUL pants ...
> 
> ... the CHAKSU espadrilles ...
> 
> I've also bought a pair of the versatile JEROM pants in dark grey, but still haven't worn them, thus no pic could be shared...yet. Anyway NAP has these pants in light brown: http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/113076 if you are interested.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share




I LOVE these striped jeans, they are awesome!!  Congrats on your finds!

Thanks for your input re: sneakers, as well


----------



## Straight-Laced

*hktaitai* the embellished shoulder July looks beautiful on you!!! 

*zzhoneybee* love the sneaks!!!  
I prefer the bi-colour style too.  
Please report back when you get them because enquiring minds have questions re sizing


----------



## Coreena

angelastoel said:


> thank you it's from spring/summer '10, but it is quite rare, I have seen it on ebay only 2 times!


I have to keep a look out then on ebay  all the beautiful pieces that I love, are so rare and if available. Very expensive! Xp


----------



## Coreena

Nieners said:


> Patrizia Pepe!
> 
> @ Angela,
> yes I've seen it on her, I never thought of combining it with a pair of black jeans but it looks good! The jacket will be here this Tuesday


hey nieners, do they ship international? Australia??


----------



## Coreena

zzhoneybee said:


> Beauxgoris- any Farfetch updates?  Those scammers... wish you the best with everything.
> 
> LADIES!!    I am trying to choose between these two IM sneaker models.  What are your thoughts?
> 
> Thank you in advance!!


hi zzhoneybee, I love both. One is more structured and the other more relaxed. I have the black and white ones but its in a cream colour with white. They are very nice sneakers tho I havent had a chance to test them out as yet Xp


----------



## Coreena

hktaitai said:


> Thanks *amacasa* you are so sweet  Perhaps I can share with you a couple of mod pics of the NAP-exclusive July jacket. Like other TPFers said I'd also thought the feathers definitely had to go, but when I finally received the jacket and tried it on, somehow I changed my mind. It didn't feel as extravagant as I'd thought, and I feel quite comfortable wearing the feathers - even to work! Anyhow, do take a look at the pics and please share your thoughts ...


that jacket was made for you, hktaitai


----------



## zzhoneybee

Thank you all for your input!  I actually went ahead and ordered the Bobby sneakers from the IM boutique in New York in "rust," which is a muted burgundy-type color.  Here is a link to an old Ebay auction that gives an idea of the color:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...witem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156

I will let you know how the sizing runs!


----------



## KristyDarling

zzhoneybee said:


> Thank you all for your input!  I actually went ahead and ordered the Bobby sneakers from the IM boutique in New York in "rust," which is a muted burgundy-type color.  Here is a link to an old Ebay auction that gives an idea of the color:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...witem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> I will let you know how the sizing runs!



Ooooooo, LOVE the rust color!  Fine choice!


----------



## hktaitai

zzhoneybee said:


> I LOVE these striped jeans, they are awesome!! Congrats on your finds!
> Thanks for your input re: sneakers, as well


 


zzhoneybee said:


> Thank you all for your input! I actually went ahead and ordered the Bobby sneakers from the IM boutique in New York in "rust," which is a muted burgundy-type color. Here is a link to an old Ebay auction that gives an idea of the color:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...witem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156


 
Thanks loads *zzhoneybee*  Congrats to you on the fab choice of color, too   Please do post pics when you receive the shoes!


----------



## hktaitai

Coreena said:


> that jacket was made for you, hktaitai


 
Thank you *Coreena*!  It's so sweet of you :kiss:


----------



## hktaitai

Straight-Laced said:


> *hktaitai* the embellished shoulder July looks beautiful on you!!!


 
Thanks a zillion *Straight-Laced  *


----------



## ohjoyful

A bit late for the season but anyone have any ideas where I can buy a navy Elali Jacket in a size 1? Thanks!


----------



## Coreena

zzhoneybee said:


> Thank you all for your input!  I actually went ahead and ordered the Bobby sneakers from the IM boutique in New York in "rust," which is a muted burgundy-type color.  Here is a link to an old Ebay auction that gives an idea of the color:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...witem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> I will let you know how the sizing runs!


Pls do let us know what the sizing is like. Ive been eyeing the bobby sneakers as well. They look so cute


----------



## zzhoneybee

Coreena said:


> Pls do let us know what the sizing is like. Ive been eyeing the bobby sneakers as well. They look so cute




Sure, I definitely will!

I am a US 8.5-9, and according to the SA at the IM store in NY, I would be a 39 in the sneakers.  I also have a 39 in the Franklins and Gwen pumps from this season, both of which fit well.  

In addition, there is a pair of gently used Betty sneakers in tan suede in size 39 listed on Ebay right now.  The seller (who was the owner of the sneakers) indicates in the listing details that the 39 is like a US 8.5.

Hope this helps for the time being!  

The IM store just got in their first shipment of sneakers, with Bobby (Betty) in black leather, as well as anthracite suede and burgundy suede.

They also received the Bekett (Perkins) style in all black and black/burgundy.  

I would call them for sizing questions; they have been really helpful in the past!  Just to forewarn, though, their return policy is no refunds, store credit only, and once you use your store credit, the sale is final.  (eek!)


----------



## am2022

HKTAITAI - in my unending quest for my fur - i have gone from raccoon to stripes to richard to mikhal and still nothing!!!

Just wondering i know you got your fur full price and the other 50% off...

so, what is the price point in the full length furs - thai coat, richard and the older 2009 fox coat?   So that when i find it in a store i know what prices to expect...

thanks again.!



hktaitai said:


> Thanks a zillion *Straight-Laced  *


----------



## am2022

congrats on the sneakers...
we want mod pics!!!



zzhoneybee said:


> Sure, I definitely will!
> 
> I am a US 8.5-9, and according to the SA at the IM store in NY, I would be a 39 in the sneakers. I also have a 39 in the Franklins and Gwen pumps from this season, both of which fit well.
> 
> In addition, there is a pair of gently used Betty sneakers in tan suede in size 39 listed on Ebay right now. The seller (who was the owner of the sneakers) indicates in the listing details that the 39 is like a US 8.5.
> 
> Hope this helps for the time being!
> 
> The IM store just got in their first shipment of sneakers, with Bobby (Betty) in black leather, as well as anthracite suede and burgundy suede.
> 
> They also received the Bekett (Perkins) style in all black and black/burgundy.
> 
> I would call them for sizing questions; they have been really helpful in the past! Just to forewarn, though, their return policy is no refunds, store credit only, and once you use your store credit, the sale is final. (eek!)


----------



## am2022

zz.... please comment on the franklins.. i like the navy or olive..
how do they fit? and are they comfy?  

I think i should just buy boots as this constant search for the fur is driving me insane!!!

Mod pics please of the franklins!!!



zzhoneybee said:


> Sure, I definitely will!
> 
> I am a US 8.5-9, and according to the SA at the IM store in NY, I would be a 39 in the sneakers. I also have a 39 in the Franklins and Gwen pumps from this season, both of which fit well.
> 
> In addition, there is a pair of gently used Betty sneakers in tan suede in size 39 listed on Ebay right now. The seller (who was the owner of the sneakers) indicates in the listing details that the 39 is like a US 8.5.
> 
> Hope this helps for the time being!
> 
> The IM store just got in their first shipment of sneakers, with Bobby (Betty) in black leather, as well as anthracite suede and burgundy suede.
> 
> They also received the Bekett (Perkins) style in all black and black/burgundy.
> 
> I would call them for sizing questions; they have been really helpful in the past! Just to forewarn, though, their return policy is no refunds, store credit only, and once you use your store credit, the sale is final. (eek!)


----------



## zzhoneybee

hktaitai said:


> Hi *amacasa*, I have two fur items, one is the XANUCO jacket in rose, the other is the XACALA vest, also in rose (I know, I know).  I haven't taken a pic of the XACALA, but attached is one borrowed from creaturesofcomfort.com.
> 
> I first got the vest in Hong Kong, and then saw the jacket ON SALE in Paris. Figuring that buying one at half price (yes!) means that I could amortize the cost, I decided to also get the jacket even though it is in the same colour of my vest. Sis said I am crazy to buy something identical. I replied, they are not; one has sleeves!




Drool.... I love the Xacala and Xanuco!!  1 year too late... sigh.


----------



## zzhoneybee

amacasa said:


> zz.... please comment on the franklins.. i like the navy or olive..
> how do they fit? and are they comfy?
> 
> I think i should just buy boots as this constant search for the fur is driving me insane!!!
> 
> Mod pics please of the franklins!!!




Hi!  I LOVE my Franklins, and yes, they are comfy.. more so than the Gwen pumps.

I have them in olive.


----------



## KristyDarling

Chiming in about the Frankins -- they are surprisingly comfy! I have wider feet and my regular size still fit. I wouldn't run a marathon in them, but for 4-inch heels they are very walkable!  (I have them in black)


----------



## hktaitai

amacasa said:


> HKTAITAI - in my unending quest for my fur - i have gone from raccoon to stripes to richard to mikhal and still nothing!!!
> 
> Just wondering i know you got your fur full price and the other 50% off...
> 
> so, what is the price point in the full length furs - thai coat, richard and the older 2009 fox coat? So that when i find it in a store i know what prices to expect...
> 
> thanks again.!


 
Hi *amacasa*, the Marant fur coats (cf. jackets and vests) are in the price range of, roughly, euro 2000 - 4000, depending on the fur: rabbit is the least expensive, followed by racoon, then fox.  A comparison below may give a perspective:

XACALA racoon vest - HK$11600 (about euro 1050)
XANUCO racoon jacket - euro 1300
RICHARD rabbit coat - gbp 1560
BULL fox and racoon jacket - euro 3300
BLONDY fox and racoon coat - euro 3980

Hope this helps, and good luck hunting


----------



## hktaitai

zzhoneybee said:


> Drool.... I love the Xacala and Xanuco!! 1 year too late... sigh.


 
Hi *zzhoneybee*, thanks so much for approving my choices! Yes they both are awesome! Chic and very versatile 
Hope you'll luck into a Xacala, or a Xanuco, or, better yet, BOTH, on feebay some day


----------



## am2022

Thanks for the help on pricing... How about the 2009 raccoon that was as long as the Thai coat but also came in a cropped version??
I think it had splashes of cream and brown?



hktaitai said:


> Hi *zzhoneybee*, thanks so much for approving my choices! Yes they both are awesome! Chic and very versatile
> Hope you'll luck into a Xacala, or a Xanuco, or, better yet, BOTH, on feebay some day


----------



## hktaitai

amacasa said:


> Thanks for the help on pricing... How about the 2009 raccoon that was as long as the Thai coat but also came in a cropped version??
> I think it had splashes of cream and brown?



No prob at all, *amacasa *

You meant the ones worn by Victoria Beckham (the coat version) and Diane Kruger (the jacket version), right? Unfortunately I couldn't remember the price range of these. That said, having witnessed the drastic increase in Marant's pricing over the last couple of years, my guess is, the 2009 pricing was far more approachable than what it is today. Therefore, if you are considering the one currently on offer at _that _auction site, I'd say that the price seems to have been marked up BIG TIME. But then if you love it so much that the price tag doesn't really bother you, why not? It may be your last chance to own this particular coat. On the other hand, if this one does not exactly make your heart skip a beat, then perhaps you should save the money and wait for the new ones from the new collections. Marant will definitely keep doing furs, and I'm 100% confident that there'll be one or two that we'll fall in love with in the coming year.

Just my two cents


----------



## hktaitai

BagEssence said:


> *hktaitai* Please do let us know of the HK sales, hopefully it coincides with my HK trip.....



Hey *BagEssence*, the Etoile sale started in Hong Kong just now 
As for the main line, the manager said it'd be towards the end of June.


----------



## BagEssence

hktaitai said:


> Hey *BagEssence*, the Etoile sale started in Hong Kong just now
> As for the main line, the manager said it'd be towards the end of June.



Yikes, that's 2 months too early for my schedule... sob...
Thank you for the info though, heard that H also is having a sale today till 19th.  Sigh...not my luck.....
Looking forward to your IM modelling pics thought *hktaitai*


----------



## zzhoneybee

hktaitai said:


> Hi *zzhoneybee*, thanks so much for approving my choices! Yes they both are awesome! Chic and very versatile
> Hope you'll luck into a Xacala, or a Xanuco, or, better yet, BOTH, on feebay some day



Thank you!! Me too!!! One day... and yes, feebay is correct.  I was just invoiced my seller fees for last month and shed a little tear.

I am going to wear my Pieric jacket and Gwen pumps out to dinner tonight; I'll snap a few photos!


----------



## deango

This has to be my favorite IM jacket ever


----------



## hktaitai

BagEssence said:


> Yikes, that's 2 months too early for my schedule... sob...
> Thank you for the info though, heard that H also is having a sale today till 19th.  Sigh...not my luck.....
> Looking forward to your IM modelling pics thought *hktaitai*



Oh too bad  Anyway, hope you'll have a good time when you come 
Some SAs of H told me the sale only offers RTW and excludes leather goods. I'm not sure how true it is, but am put off enough not to go


----------



## hktaitai

zzhoneybee said:


> Thank you!! Me too!!! One day... and yes, feebay is correct.  I was just invoiced my seller fees for last month and shed a little tear.
> 
> I am going to wear my Pieric jacket and Gwen pumps out to dinner tonight; I'll snap a few photos!



Can't wait to see your photos


----------



## BagEssence

hktaitai said:


> Oh too bad  Anyway, hope you'll have a good time when you come
> Some SAs of H told me the sale only offers RTW and excludes leather goods. I'm not sure how true it is, but am put off enough not to go



That's true *hktaitai* no bags/scarves.  Thinking perhaps, would be worth the trip to Paris, get some H & IM.  Isn't it where they all started?  Marant is a French name isn't it?


----------



## BagEssence

I love, that long knee high boots, what is that called and how much are they?  Perhaps I need to lose a couple of kgs first on my thighs to look good in it though.....


----------



## hktaitai

BagEssence said:


> That's true *hktaitai* no bags/scarves.  Thinking perhaps, would be worth the trip to Paris, get some H & IM.  Isn't it where they all started?  Marant is a French name isn't it?



Exactly *BagEssence*! Always, always worth a trip to Paris! And the H sale in Paris, unlike HK's, does include scarves. Envious! Besides Hermes and Isabel Marant, whenever i'm in Paris I wouldn't miss Chanel's Cambon store, of course, and Christian Louboutin, where I could find styles rarely seen elsewhere. I also love Angelina's hot chocolate and Laduree's macaroons


----------



## BagEssence

hktaitai said:


> Exactly *BagEssence*! Always, always worth a trip to Paris! And the H sale in Paris, unlike HK's, does include scarves. Envious! Besides Hermes and Isabel Marant, whenever i'm in Paris I wouldn't miss Chanel's Cambon store, of course, and Christian Louboutin, where I could find styles rarely seen elsewhere. I also love Angelina's hot chocolate and Laduree's macaroons



*hktaitai*, it'll be my first trip to Paris if I do go, hehe, so late eh?  
Heard so much about Laduree's macaroons, bet it's way better than Paul Lafayette at K11 mall TST?
Any recommendation on where to stay in Paris?  I was thinking Park Hyatt, they said it overlooks the Eiffel?
Is everything within walking distance?  H, IM, Chanel, CL, Laduree, Ange?


----------



## am2022

HKTAITAI... thanks as always..
you are a great help ...

maybe i will let this fur quest rest a bit.. and maybe just maybe it will show up when least expected.. 'no?

For the meantime... how about some mod pics of you wearing your IM furs?? that way.. you can light up my day.. and i can just resort to admiring for now???  







hktaitai said:


> No prob at all, *amacasa *
> 
> You meant the ones worn by Victoria Beckham (the coat version) and Diane Kruger (the jacket version), right? Unfortunately I couldn't remember the price range of these. That said, having witnessed the drastic increase in Marant's pricing over the last couple of years, my guess is, the 2009 pricing was far more approachable than what it is today. Therefore, if you are considering the one currently on offer at _that _auction site, I'd say that the price seems to have been marked up BIG TIME. But then if you love it so much that the price tag doesn't really bother you, why not? It may be your last chance to own this particular coat. On the other hand, if this one does not exactly make your heart skip a beat, then perhaps you should save the money and wait for the new ones from the new collections. Marant will definitely keep doing furs, and I'm 100% confident that there'll be one or two that we'll fall in love with in the coming year.
> 
> Just my two cents


----------



## flirtsy

has anyone been to the madrid IM store? how is it?


----------



## hktaitai

BagEssence said:


> *hktaitai*, it'll be my first trip to Paris if I do go, hehe, so late eh?
> Heard so much about Laduree's macaroons, bet it's way better than Paul Lafayette at K11 mall TST?
> Any recommendation on where to stay in Paris? I was thinking Park Hyatt, they said it overlooks the Eiffel?
> Is everything within walking distance? H, IM, Chanel, CL, Laduree, Ange?


 

Never too late  I haven't stayed in Park Hyatt but heard that it's really good.  Have you considered The Westin Paris - Vendome on rue de Castiglione and Le Meurice on rue de Rivoli (exactly beside Angelina by the way)? I like both. They are not far from each other.  A perfect location for exploring, and feeling, Paris.

A friend of mine, who is British, once when in a taxi asked the driver if his destination was somewhere far away. The driver was like, what do you mean by far away?  It's Paris for God's sake   Well, I usualy don't enjoy walking but in Paris - oh Paris - I don't mind walking, at all!


----------



## hktaitai

amacasa said:


> HKTAITAI... thanks as always..
> you are a great help ...
> 
> maybe i will let this fur quest rest a bit.. and maybe just maybe it will show up when least expected.. 'no?
> 
> For the meantime... how about some mod pics of you wearing your IM furs?? that way.. you can light up my day.. and i can just resort to admiring for now???


 
Hi *amacasa*, I called up my IM store manager to ask for her opinion as to whether the 2009 fur coat being offered is a good buy. She couldn't remember the original price, but agreed that my guess (50-60% of the asking price) sounds right. She thought you should re-consider, as you could buy a new design from the 11FW collection with the same amount.

It's very sweet - and highgly trolerant  - of you to ask an amateur to do mod pics! I myself can't say I like what I see too much


----------



## am2022

Oh stop... that's rubbish.. just go and take pics of your everyday get up.. we would like to SEE!!

HAHA
Thanks for the help on the fur..

Ive called a ceasefire on this fur quest.. its taking up all my energy.. its beyond normal as it is.

So, to take the sadness away, wore my gwen last night for the first time.. in an inappopriate situation if i may say...  I only wear heels when im out with DH... but last night i knew i was going to be out with my 3 kids buying volleyball attire for my 12 year old DD...  And, there I was the perfect stage mother handing out different sizes of tops/ shorts to my baby while walking in my Gwen...   I'm a hopeless case  I know..



hktaitai said:


> Hi *amacasa*, I called up my IM store manager
> 
> to ask for her opinion as to whether the 2009 fur coat being offered is a good buy. She couldn't remember the original price, but agreed that my guess (50-60% of the asking price) sounds right. She thought you should re-consider, as you could buy a new design from the 11FW collection with the same amount.
> 
> It's very sweet - and highgly trolerant  - of you to ask an amateur to do mod pics! I myself can't say I like what I see too much


----------



## BagEssence

amacasa said:


> Oh stop... that's rubbish.. just go and take pics of your everyday get up.. we would like to SEE!!
> 
> HAHA
> Thanks for the help on the fur..
> 
> Ive called a ceasefire on this fur quest.. its taking up all my energy.. its beyond normal as it is.
> 
> So, to take the sadness away, wore my gwen last night for the first time.. in an inappopriate situation if i may say...  I only wear heels when im out with DH... but last night i knew i was going to be out with my 3 kids buying volleyball attire for my 12 year old DD...  And, there I was the perfect stage mother handing out different sizes of tops/ shorts to my baby while walking in my Gwen...   I'm a hopeless case  I know..



*Amacasa* *hktaitai* modelling pics please pretty please......


----------



## hktaitai

amacasa said:


> Oh stop... that's rubbish.. just go and take pics of your everyday get up.. we would like to SEE!!
> HAHA  Thanks for the help on the fur..  Ive called a ceasefire on this fur quest.. its taking up all my energy.. its beyond normal as it is.
> So, to take the sadness away, wore my gwen last night for the first time.. in an inappopriate situation if i may say...  I only wear heels when im out with DH... but last night i knew i was going to be out with my 3 kids buying volleyball attire for my 12 year old DD...  And, there I was the perfect stage mother handing out different sizes of tops/ shorts to my baby while walking in my Gwen...   I'm a hopeless case  I know..



Gwen! You rock *amacasa*! I wish I have the legs to carry these beauties  Which color have you picked? You really must show us YOUR mod pics 

Thanks to your encouragement, I'll try to do my best too


----------



## hktaitai

BagEssence said:


> *Amacasa* *hktaitai* modelling pics please pretty please......



You gals are The best - always so supportive, so encouraging


----------



## am2022

hktaitai...listen.. who said about having the legs for the gwens??? nono dear...  just have to have the shoes.. even if my legs are not like freja's nor giselle...

got the 2 tone - ecru and black..

Speaking of legs .. made me think of miabella.. a TPFer who Im sure would rock the Gwens...  She probably has one of the best legs in all of TPF world.. and the sweetest and kindest heart  ... which is more important anyways.. KWIM?

Bagessence.. hello there.. 
I will try my best to upload pics that are respectable enough ... But beware they were taken inside an athletic shop..



hktaitai said:


> Gwen! You rock *amacasa*! I wish I have the legs to carry these beauties  Which color have you picked? You really must show us YOUR mod pics
> 
> Thanks to your encouragement, I'll try to do my best too


----------



## hktaitai

amacasa said:


> hktaitai...listen.. who said about having the legs for the gwens??? nono dear... just have to have the shoes.. even if my legs are not like freja's nor giselle...
> 
> got the 2 tone - ecru and black..
> 
> Speaking of legs .. made me think of miabella.. a TPFer who Im sure would rock the Gwens... She probably has one of the best legs in all of TPF world.. and the sweetest and kindest heart ... which is more important anyways.. KWIM?
> 
> Bagessence.. hello there..
> I will try my best to upload pics that are respectable enough ... But beware they were taken inside an athletic shop..


 
My dear *amacasa*, let the pics speak for themselves 

The ecru and black combo is my fave too.  Fab choice 

With you and *BagEssence *being absolutely sweet, encouraging and tolerant, here come a few mod pics ... from shy me 

Isabel Marant YNES silk dress in turquoise, and Christian Louboutin Simple 70 pumps in camel...

Isabel Marant Etoile GARY jacket in dark grey, Isabel Marant Etoile KABIL silk dress in blue (from 10FW season), and Miu Miu nude pumps...

Isabel Marant Etoile GARY jacket in light grey, Maje ELONA lace dress in ecru, and Christian Louboutin Simple 70 pumps in nude...


----------



## am2022

hktaitai.. you look darling in all those outfits.. so classy and feminine!!!

We want more!!!  



hktaitai said:


> My dear *amacasa*, let the pics speak for themselves
> 
> The ecru and black combo is my fave too.  Fab choice
> 
> With you and *BagEssence *being absolutely sweet, encouraging and tolerant, here come a few mod pics ... from shy me
> 
> Isabel Marant YNES silk dress in turquoise, and Christian Louboutin Simple 70 pumps in camel...
> 
> Isabel Marant Etoile GARY jacket in dark grey, Isabel Marant Etoile KABIL silk dress in blue (from 10FW season), and Miu Miu nude pumps...
> 
> Isabel Marant Etoile GARY jacket in light grey, Maje ELONA lace dress in ecru, and Christian Louboutin Simple 70 pumps in nude...


----------



## am2022

Ladies.. may i present Miss Gwen... As i've given up on IM fur... i had to wear my gwens on a sunday athletic spree with my kids...as an " i don't care " attitude as i was so frustrated....

And i know that only my fellow IM ladies here will understand this craziness!!!

First pic:  waiting for my DD to finish with her fitting
Second pic:   holding a hanger after handing DD a couple more Under Armour tops...


----------



## mercer

hktaitai- you look so pretty!  I want that dress so hard!  Don't think I would look as nice as you in it, tho!


----------



## mercer

amacasa!  You look great!  Good for you for being glamorous while shopping for not so glamorous things!


----------



## BagEssence

whoaaaa, I woke up and had a smile ear to ear, thank you *hktaitai*.  You look beautiful in the dresses and the coats, the shoes are just perfect.  I love love love the looks!
Now I want more, hehehe.  I have been looking for CL nude / camel pumps but it's so hard to find.


----------



## BagEssence

*amacasa*, rocker chic!  The Gwen instantly lifts everything else you have on!  Love it!!


----------



## Julide

deango said:


> This has to be my favorite IM jacket ever



That jacket is amazing!!I bet its impossible to find now...


----------



## KristyDarling

Amacasa and HKtaitai  Both of you are smokin'!! You wear your IMs beautifully.  Thank you for sharing...please keep it up!!!


----------



## hktaitai

amacasa said:


> Ladies.. may i present Miss Gwen... As i've given up on IM fur... i had to wear my gwens on a sunday athletic spree with my kids...as an " i don't care " attitude as i was so frustrated....
> And i know that only my fellow IM ladies here will understand this craziness!!!
> First pic:  waiting for my DD to finish with her fitting
> Second pic:   holding a hanger after handing DD a couple more Under Armour tops...



*amacasa* you look stunning  
Nice legs   and lovely skirt - it's a Dilip isn't it?
Please do more mod pics


----------



## hktaitai

mercer said:


> hktaitai- you look so pretty!  I want that dress so hard!  Don't think I would look as nice as you in it, tho!



Thank you so much *mercer*! This dress is awesome - just love the 3/4 sleeves and the color combo 
I'm sure you will look great in it


----------



## hktaitai

BagEssence said:


> whoaaaa, I woke up and had a smile ear to ear, thank you *hktaitai*.  You look beautiful in the dresses and the coats, the shoes are just perfect.  I love love love the looks!
> Now I want more, hehehe.  I have been looking for CL nude / camel pumps but it's so hard to find.



Thanks so much darling *BagEssence* :kiss:
Yes the CL Simple pumps in nude and camel are always so hard to come by. I spent months before finally tracking them down: the nude on NAP (second shipment) and the camel in CL Paris - even the handsome SA congratulated me on getting the very last pair!


----------



## hktaitai

KristyDarling said:


> Amacasa and HKtaitai  Both of you are smokin'!! You wear your IMs beautifully.  Thank you for sharing...please keep it up!!!





Thanks heaps *KristyDarling* :giggles:
Your turn now, pleeeeeeeeease


----------



## am2022

Wow... You really know your marant!!! Oops I forgot about your little marant boutique ( your closet). 
Yup!
Dilip and marant red belt is what we will call it unless you know the name too? 

Thanks hktaitai!!!!

Now plllllllleeeeeaaaaassseee. Post more mod pics  ESP the fur babies!!!

QUOTE=hktaitai;19287353]*amacasa* you look stunning  
Nice legs   and lovely skirt - it's a Dilip isn't it?
Please do more mod pics [/QUOTE]


----------



## kgirl<3

amacasa said:


> Ladies.. may i present Miss Gwen... As i've given up on IM fur... i had to wear my gwens on a sunday athletic spree with my kids...as an " i don't care " attitude as i was so frustrated....
> 
> And i know that only my fellow IM ladies here will understand this craziness!!!
> 
> First pic:  waiting for my DD to finish with her fitting
> Second pic:   holding a hanger after handing DD a couple more Under Armour tops...




Awesome! Love your first photo.


----------



## am2022

Thanks Mercer!!!  


mercer said:


> amacasa! You look great! Good for you for being glamorous while shopping for not so glamorous things!


----------



## am2022

Thanks!!!  pair of marant feet lost in an athletic world!!!



kgirl<3 said:


> Awesome! Love your first photo.


----------



## am2022

Bagessence.. thanks dear!



BagEssence said:


> *amacasa*, rocker chic! The Gwen instantly lifts everything else you have on! Love it!!


----------



## am2022

Kristydarling!!!  I agree .... NOW ITS YOUR TURN!!!



hktaitai said:


> Thanks heaps *KristyDarling* :giggles:
> Your turn now, pleeeeeeeeease


----------



## hktaitai

amacasa said:


> Wow... You really know your marant!!! Oops I forgot about your little marant boutique ( your closet).
> Yup!
> Dilip and marant red belt is what we will call it unless you know the name too?
> 
> Thanks hktaitai!!!!
> Now plllllllleeeeeaaaaassseee. Post more mod pics  ESP the fur babies!!!



Oh sorry, not sure about the name of the belt  Is it leather or woven fabric? I've got the woven one in black 

Will try doing fur pics when it's less hot


----------



## flower71

you ladies are rockin IM! I am still so lazy to take pics right now, but yesterday I wore a IM skirt: the lawrence silk skirt
http://mytheresaimages.s3.amazonaws...0015707-LAWRENCE_SEIDEN_MINIROCK-STANDARD.jpg


----------



## flower71

flirtsy said:


> has anyone been to the madrid IM store? how is it?


Hi, I went to check it out during my week of hols, I loved it. There weren't many sizes left in the pants I wanted (I size big in IM...esp my "derriere")
Anyway, I got a belt (tricolour one that u see in this runway pic) :
http://www.isabelmarant.tm.fr/images/collections/ss11/IM-ss-11-1g.jpg
oh and this is the lawrence skirt
http://www.isabelmarant.tm.fr/images/collections/ss11/IM-ss-11-7g.jpg


----------



## hktaitai

flower71 said:


> Hi, I went to check it out during my week of hols, I loved it. There weren't many sizes left in the pants I wanted (I size big in IM...esp my "derriere")
> Anyway, I got a belt (tricolour one that u see in this runway pic) :
> http://www.isabelmarant.tm.fr/images/collections/ss11/IM-ss-11-1g.jpg
> oh and this is the lawrence skirt
> http://www.isabelmarant.tm.fr/images/collections/ss11/IM-ss-11-7g.jpg


 
 Perfect choices *flower71*! Cute skirt and versatile belt


----------



## flower71

hktaitai said:


> Perfect choices *flower71*! Cute skirt and versatile belt


Thanks hktai


----------



## Perfect Day

hktaitai said:


> No prob at all, *amacasa *
> 
> You meant the ones worn by Victoria Beckham (the coat version) and Diane Kruger (the jacket version), right? Unfortunately I couldn't remember the price range of these. That said, having witnessed the drastic increase in Marant's pricing over the last couple of years, my guess is, the 2009 pricing was far more approachable than what it is today. Therefore, if you are considering the one currently on offer at _that _auction site, I'd say that the price seems to have been marked up BIG TIME. But then if you love it so much that the price tag doesn't really bother you, why not? It may be your last chance to own this particular coat. On the other hand, if this one does not exactly make your heart skip a beat, then perhaps you should save the money and wait for the new ones from the new collections. Marant will definitely keep doing furs, and I'm 100% confident that there'll be one or two that we'll fall in love with in the coming year.
> 
> Just my two cents



The fur that is referred to is something that, I too, have admired for a while.

Irene and VB rockin it.


----------



## Perfect Day

Sheree Murphy (UK wag) wearing a gorgeous fur, nice pants and ridiculous shoes.


----------



## flirtsy

i got this dress from the spring 2010 runway collection  i have wanted it forever. the silk is beautiful.

http://www.elle.com/var/ezflow_site/storage/images/elle/runway/ready-to-wear/spring-2010-rtw/isabel-marant/isabel-marant/bernhard-willhelm-spring-2010-ready-to-wear-collection/isabel-marant-podium-spring-fashion-2010-005/3917034-1-eng-US/Isabel-Marant-Podium-spring-fashion-2010-005_runway.jpg


----------



## zzhoneybee

flirtsy said:


> i got this dress from the spring 2010 runway collection  i have wanted it forever. the silk is beautiful.
> 
> http://www.elle.com/var/ezflow_site/storage/images/elle/runway/ready-to-wear/spring-2010-rtw/isabel-marant/isabel-marant/bernhard-willhelm-spring-2010-ready-to-wear-collection/isabel-marant-podium-spring-fashion-2010-005/3917034-1-eng-US/Isabel-Marant-Podium-spring-fashion-2010-005_runway.jpg



Stunning! Love it!!!  Congrats on your purchase.  Did you find it on ebay?


----------



## deango

My IM outfit


----------



## flower71

^^love the look, fierce! The shoes are??


----------



## KristyDarling

*flower71* -- great purchases! 

*hktaitai *and *amacasa* -- hehe, modeling pics are a maybe. In my case, the camera adds 20 lbs, not 10!  

*deango* -- love the combo of the strong shirt with uber-femme skirt! Fabulous look!


----------



## zzhoneybee

I will be sure to post some modeling pics after my Medical boards- I've been home-bound and glued to my computer as of late 

Thank you for making my study breaks more entertaining and fun!

There is always some frivolity in excellent minds; they have wings to rise, but also stray. (Joseph Joubert)


----------



## amoree

Hi guys!
Just wondering if you can help me locate these particularly IM pieces - I'm from Sydney where IM is scarce 
- Yankees belt in tan / white / black
- Zito and Zane scarves
- Rodger Jacket 
- Hadley Jacket
- Howell shorts
- Rileya skirt
- Herringbone bracelets

Thanks hope you can help! Preferably stores online or ones that can ship to Australia!


----------



## am2022

Flower.... Waiting for your pics!!!
Deango love the obi belt!!!
Zz- good luck with your boards... Of course tpf is the perfect break from
Studying
Amoree: check out the new guard boutique... It's in Australia. They carry marant. Good luck!!!


----------



## amoree

Thanks for the reply! I already checked and they don't have the items I want


----------



## birkingal

hktaitai said:


> My dear *amacasa*, let the pics speak for themselves
> 
> The ecru and black combo is my fave too.  Fab choice
> 
> With you and *BagEssence *being absolutely sweet, encouraging and tolerant, here come a few mod pics ... from shy me
> 
> Isabel Marant YNES silk dress in turquoise, and Christian Louboutin Simple 70 pumps in camel...
> 
> Isabel Marant Etoile GARY jacket in dark grey, Isabel Marant Etoile KABIL silk dress in blue (from 10FW season), and Miu Miu nude pumps...
> 
> Isabel Marant Etoile GARY jacket in light grey, Maje ELONA lace dress in ecru, and Christian Louboutin Simple 70 pumps in nude...



*hktaitai*!!! Where do I start?! You look sensational!! I love LOVE LOVE the way you pair your clothes together.


----------



## zzhoneybee

birkingal said:


> *hktaitai*!!! Where do I start?! You look sensational!! I love LOVE LOVE the way you pair your clothes together.



Me too!!  Super chic.  

Amacasa- thank you!!  I have been thinking about purchasing a Coral Balenciaga myself, and saw that you have one in the Work size- how do you like it?  The color is soo pretty!!


----------



## zzhoneybee

hktaitai said:


> Hi gals, I've got a few more items from the 11SS collection - probably the last batch  - while placing pre-orders for the 11FW collection.  They are:
> 
> ... the YALUS cropped jeans ...
> 
> ... the navy-and-black striped PAUL pants ...
> 
> ... the CHAKSU espadrilles ...
> 
> I've also bought a pair of the versatile JEROM pants in dark grey, but still haven't worn them, thus no pic could be shared...yet. Anyway NAP has these pants in light brown: http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/113076 if you are interested.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share




How did you find the sizing on the Jerome Pants?  I just ordered them from Net-a-porter in a size 1- am hoping they will fit!


----------



## am2022

zz- she has long been gone now... sold to a california bal lover!!!

She had that fluoro wet look orange that didn't quite fit with my skin tone..

I have yet to find the perfect orange bag... 

With bigger balenciaga bags, it helps to kind of see them in person so you know if it suits your skin tone.
I bought this online, hence was a mistake...  but i guess somebody else is loving Miss Coral so all in all .. its a happy ending!


zzhoneybee said:


> Me too!! Super chic.
> 
> Amacasa- thank you!! I have been thinking about purchasing a Coral Balenciaga myself, and saw that you have one in the Work size- how do you like it? The color is soo pretty!!


----------



## amoree

amoree said:


> Hi guys!
> Just wondering if you can help me locate these particularly IM pieces - I'm from Sydney where IM is scarce
> - Yankees belt in tan / white / black
> - Zito and Zane scarves
> - Rodger Jacket
> - Hadley Jacket
> - Howell shorts
> - Rileya skirt
> - Herringbone bracelets
> 
> Thanks hope you can help! Preferably stores online or ones that can ship to Australia!



Still searching for these! can anyone help


----------



## am2022

try net a porter for the zito scarf..
us and uk site still had it as of last night!
good luck!


----------



## amoree

Does anyone know if the IM boutique in soho has an email address?? Wondering if they will ship items to me in Australia.


----------



## flirtsy

zzhoneybee said:


> Stunning! Love it!!!  Congrats on your purchase.  Did you find it on ebay?



indeed i did! i nearly bought it at a boutique in nice last year and regretted it ever since. but not anymore!


----------



## hktaitai

birkingal said:


> *hktaitai*!!! Where do I start?! You look sensational!! I love LOVE LOVE the way you pair your clothes together.


Thanks so very much, *birkingal*   You are such a sweetie


----------



## hktaitai

zzhoneybee said:


> How did you find the sizing on the Jerome Pants?  I just ordered them from Net-a-porter in a size 1- am hoping they will fit!



Hi *zzhoneybee*, sorry for replying late. I was on vacation and haven't logged in for some time.

The Jerome pants are very loose. Even in size 0. That said, I'm sure with the right top and shoes, one could rock them. After all this is what Ms Marant's magic is about, no?


----------



## zzhoneybee

flirtsy said:


> indeed i did! i nearly bought it at a boutique in nice last year and regretted it ever since. but not anymore!



Flirtsy- It is just SO pretty.  Post a pic when you debut it!

Hktaitai:  Thank you!  No worries.  How was your vaca?  You are right, the Jerome pants were crazy loose!  I sent them back.


----------



## Straight-Laced

amoree said:


> Does anyone know if the IM boutique in soho has an email address?? Wondering if they will ship items to me in Australia.




The IM store in NY won't ship direct to Australia, or to anywhere outside of the US.
If you want to buy from them you can use your australian credit card but you'll have to use a shipping service to get your purchases to australia.


----------



## amoree

Straight-Laced said:


> The IM store in NY won't ship direct to Australia, or to anywhere outside of the US.
> If you want to buy from them you can use your australian credit card but you'll have to use a shipping service to get your purchases to australia.



Thanks for the advice!! How do I get in contact with them though , I'd prefer not to call.


----------



## Straight-Laced

amoree said:


> Thanks for the advice!! How do I get in contact with them though , I'd prefer not to call.



SA Alicia
a.yates@isabelmarant.com


----------



## Refinnejam

ohjoyful said:


> A bit late for the season but anyone have any ideas where I can buy a navy Elali Jacket in a size 1? Thanks!


Hey *ohjoyful*, I found a link that you might be interested in: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/S-S-2011-ISABEL...42?pt=US_CSA_WC_Outerwear&hash=item256521ab0a


----------



## honeybunch

Does anyone know where I can get the Pliro striped cropped pants in the UK?


----------



## hktaitai

For those who are in, or are travelling to, Hong Kong: the Mainline sale has just started (selected items only, though). Most of the sale items are offered at 30% discount, some 40%. Good luck bargain hunting!

I have grabbed three lace RAND tops (Look 17), in all 3 colours available  They are still available on sale because, I guess, the price (HK$5300 each before discount) didn't seem "right", considering that the similar DARIO was "only" HK$4000 and DUNST HK$3300 (needless to say the latter two were all gone long time ago).

Smaller items from 11FW are coming in, including this pretty and versatile viscose and cashmere mix GHAZO shawl... (see http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/171379 for better pics )

Thanks for letting me share


----------



## BagEssence

Congratulation *hktaitai*!  what a fabulous bargain find!
I was hoping the sale will happen in august.  Looks like by august there won't be much stuff anymore.  That's how I end up always paying full price.  Never got the timing right somehow.


----------



## am2022

love love all these...
now we want modelling pics .... again!!!!



hktaitai said:


> For those who are in, or are travelling to, Hong Kong: the Mainline sale has just started (selected items only, though). Most of the sale items are offered at 30% discount, some 40%. Good luck bargain hunting!
> 
> I have grabbed three lace RAND tops (Look 17), in all 3 colours available  They are still available on sale because, I guess, the price (HK$5300 each before discount) didn't seem "right", considering that the similar DARIO was "only" HK$4000 and DUNST HK$3300 (needless to say the latter two were all gone long time ago).
> 
> Smaller items from 11FW are coming in, including this pretty and versatile viscose and cashmere mix GHAZO shawl... (see http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/171379 for better pics )
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


----------



## bag in black

my first clothes from I.Marant is the skirt ,,Greta" in black, I have see in NY Barney's and a Girl from my bag forum in germany have buy the skirt in Paris , I loved it


----------



## hktaitai

BagEssence said:


> Congratulation *hktaitai*! what a fabulous bargain find!
> I was hoping the sale will happen in august. Looks like by august there won't be much stuff anymore. That's how I end up always paying full price. Never got the timing right somehow.


 
Thanks *BagEssence*! You are right, August should already be the time to fight for your fave 11FW items in your size


----------



## hktaitai

bag in black said:


> my first clothes from I.Marant is the skirt ,,Greta" in black, I have see in NY Barney's and a Girl from my bag forum in germany have buy the skirt in Paris , I loved it


 
Greta is so chic. Congrats *bag in black* 
Mod pics please?


----------



## hktaitai

amacasa said:


> love love all these...
> now we want modelling pics .... again!!!!


 
How could I say no to the lovely *amacasa*? 

Isabel Marant RAND lace-and-net top in ecru, Isabel Marant OUT OF AFRICA necklace worn as bracelet, Celine cotton skirt, and Christian Louboutin NOOKA 100 crepe satin slingbacks in red

Isabel Marant ETIEN jacket in navy, Etoile Isabel Marant KATHARI linen top in navy, Chanel silk chiffon skirt in black, and Christian Louboutin pour Lwren Scott LADY PLEAT 100 leather pumps in black

Isabel Marant JANO gilet, Marni silk-mix dress in silvery grey, and Christian Louboutin SIMPLE 85 pumps in black snake...

Isabel Marant JULY jacket (the original model), Etoile Isabel Marant KABIL silk dress in burgundy (from 10FW season), and Christian Louboutin pour Lwren Scott LADY CHEVRON 100 silk crepe pumps in black and burgundy...

Cheers darling


----------



## am2022

Hktaitai.. Love all of them!!!
You don't know how many stores I've called for these lace pull ups.. 
And the july jacket is fab!!!

My July jacket is a tad small on the shoulders... What size is yours? Does it even stretch with use???


QUOTE=hktaitai;19392644]How could I say no to the lovely *amacasa*? 

Isabel Marant RAND lace-and-net top in ecru, Isabel Marant OUT OF AFRICA necklace worn as bracelet, Celine cotton skirt, and Christian Louboutin NOOKA 100 crepe satin slingbacks in red

Isabel Marant ETIEN jacket in navy, Etoile Isabel Marant KATHARI linen top in navy, Chanel silk chiffon skirt in black, and Christian Louboutin pour Lwren Scott LADY PLEAT 100 leather pumps in black

Isabel Marant JANO gilet, Marni silk-mix dress in silvery grey, and Christian Louboutin SIMPLE 85 pumps in black snake...

Isabel Marant JULY jacket (the original model), Etoile Isabel Marant KABIL silk dress in burgundy (from 10FW season), and Christian Louboutin pour Lwren Scott LADY CHEVRON 100 silk crepe pumps in black and burgundy...

Cheers darling 
[/QUOTE]


----------



## hktaitai

hktaitai said:


> By the way, laides, the crystal and turquoise embellished July also comes in [a black-sleeves-beige-body] combo. See pics from the mini-blog of a Hong Kong actress Karina Lau who's also an avid fan of Marant...
> 
> I think hers, due to the black sleeves, has the crystals on the shoulder more prominently shown. Which version do you like better?


 
Here's a better pic of the black-sleeves-beige-body combo of the original July, taken in May at the Marant store (though I took the pic for sharing with you gals, somehow I always forget to post it here, sorry ). The dress is Horai, http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/113125. Also posted is a collage of all 4 versions of the July. I still haven't seen the plain one (pic from feebay) IRL...

(By the way, can you see my beloved HAC 28 in Potiron Chevre de Coromandel sitting on the counter in the background? )


----------



## hktaitai

amacasa said:


> Hktaitai.. Love all of them!!!
> You don't know how many stores I've called for these lace pull ups..
> And the july jacket is fab!!!
> 
> My July jacket is a tad small on the shoulders... What size is yours? Does it even stretch with use???


 
Thanks *amacasa* 

My July's are in size 0.  Stretch with use doesn't seem likely IMO; the cotton doesn't appear to have such flexibility...


----------



## Coreena

hktaitai said:


> How could I say no to the lovely *amacasa*?
> 
> Isabel Marant RAND lace-and-net top in ecru, Isabel Marant OUT OF AFRICA necklace worn as bracelet, Celine cotton skirt, and Christian Louboutin NOOKA 100 crepe satin slingbacks in red
> 
> Isabel Marant ETIEN jacket in navy, Etoile Isabel Marant KATHARI linen top in navy, Chanel silk chiffon skirt in black, and Christian Louboutin pour Lwren Scott LADY PLEAT 100 leather pumps in black
> 
> Isabel Marant JANO gilet, Marni silk-mix dress in silvery grey, and Christian Louboutin SIMPLE 85 pumps in black snake...
> 
> Isabel Marant JULY jacket (the original model), Etoile Isabel Marant KABIL silk dress in burgundy (from 10FW season), and Christian Louboutin pour Lwren Scott LADY CHEVRON 100 silk crepe pumps in black and burgundy...
> 
> Cheers darling


hktaitai, you look very beautiful as always  thanks for sharing ur lovely pics with us


----------



## tb-purselover

Beautiful hktaitai! Thanks again for sharing your outfits. 



hktaitai said:


> How could I say no to the lovely *amacasa*?
> 
> Isabel Marant RAND lace-and-net top in ecru, Isabel Marant OUT OF AFRICA necklace worn as bracelet, Celine cotton skirt, and Christian Louboutin NOOKA 100 crepe satin slingbacks in red
> 
> Isabel Marant ETIEN jacket in navy, Etoile Isabel Marant KATHARI linen top in navy, Chanel silk chiffon skirt in black, and Christian Louboutin pour Lwren Scott LADY PLEAT 100 leather pumps in black
> 
> Isabel Marant JANO gilet, Marni silk-mix dress in silvery grey, and Christian Louboutin SIMPLE 85 pumps in black snake...
> 
> Isabel Marant JULY jacket (the original model), Etoile Isabel Marant KABIL silk dress in burgundy (from 10FW season), and Christian Louboutin pour Lwren Scott LADY CHEVRON 100 silk crepe pumps in black and burgundy...
> 
> Cheers darling


----------



## hktaitai

Coreena said:


> hktaitai, you look very beautiful as always  thanks for sharing ur lovely pics with us



Thanks loads Coreena   You've made my day


----------



## hktaitai

tb-purselover said:


> Beautiful hktaitai! Thanks again for sharing your outfits.



Thanks so very much, tb-purselover   So happy to share with you lovely ladies


----------



## BagEssence

*hktaitai*Wow!  You look fab!  I like the H in the background.


----------



## SohoChic

amacasa said:


> Ladies.. may i present Miss Gwen... As i've given up on IM fur... i had to wear my gwens on a sunday athletic spree with my kids...as an " i don't care " attitude as i was so frustrated....
> 
> And i know that only my fellow IM ladies here will understand this craziness!!!
> 
> First pic:  waiting for my DD to finish with her fitting
> Second pic:   holding a hanger after handing DD a couple more Under Armour tops...



Amacasa do you find that the Gwen pumps run TTS ?  I found a pair of 39's for my sister on eBay and I'm not sure of the sizing.  Do they run a little small ?


----------



## am2022

hi there sohochic...

im a true size 10 US size wise.  With CL :  41  YSL:  40/ or 40.5

With Marant dicker 2011 :  40 was good  

but for the Marant Amely 2010 and Poppy red pump and Gwen pump:  I went with 41 as I feel the point part will squish my long toes ... 

Hope this helps!!!  Good luck!



SohoChic said:


> Amacasa do you find that the Gwen pumps run TTS ? I found a pair of 39's for my sister on eBay and I'm not sure of the sizing. Do they run a little small ?


----------



## am2022

thanks for sharing hktaitai..
love all the different designs on the july!!!

And the Hermes on the background is so cute!

Mine is a size 1.  It fits the body and arms but since im wide shouldered, there's a tugging at the shoulder girdle right above the scapula...

oh well - maybe i can do a bit of yoga/ exercise to trim that area!!

its about time anyways to revisit the gym to burn all the risotto/ focaccia that ive been eating...

Post more pics ... love something new everyday!!!  We live for pictures as you can see!!!



hktaitai said:


> Here's a better pic of the black-sleeves-beige-body combo of the original July, taken in May at the Marant store (though I took the pic for sharing with you gals, somehow I always forget to post it here, sorry ). The dress is Horai, http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/113125. Also posted is a collage of all 4 versions of the July. I still haven't seen the plain one (pic from feebay) IRL...
> 
> (By the way, can you see my beloved HAC 28 in Potiron Chevre de Coromandel sitting on the counter in the background? )


----------



## linabina

thought i'd share...


----------



## zzhoneybee

linabina said:


> thought i'd share...
> View attachment 1442076
> 
> 
> View attachment 1442077
> 
> 
> View attachment 1442078



I know, LOVE these!  Will most definitely be getting them in black


----------



## DollyAntics

linabina said:


> thought i'd share...
> View attachment 1442076
> 
> 
> View attachment 1442077
> 
> 
> View attachment 1442078


 

Love these!


----------



## amoree

hktaitai said:


> For those who are in, or are travelling to, Hong Kong: the Mainline sale has just started (selected items only, though). Most of the sale items are offered at 30% discount, some 40%. Good luck bargain hunting!
> 
> I have grabbed three lace RAND tops (Look 17), in all 3 colours available  They are still available on sale because, I guess, the price (HK$5300 each before discount) didn't seem "right", considering that the similar DARIO was "only" HK$4000 and DUNST HK$3300 (needless to say the latter two were all gone long time ago).
> 
> Smaller items from 11FW are coming in, including this pretty and versatile viscose and cashmere mix GHAZO shawl... (see http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/171379 for better pics )
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



Wow! How much did you get the Rand sweaters for? Any sizes left???? I wonder if they ship to Australia?!! Anyone know how Incan get in contact with them???


----------



## birkingal

hktaitai said:


> How could I say no to the lovely *amacasa*?
> 
> Isabel Marant RAND lace-and-net top in ecru, Isabel Marant OUT OF AFRICA necklace worn as bracelet, Celine cotton skirt, and Christian Louboutin NOOKA 100 crepe satin slingbacks in red
> 
> Isabel Marant ETIEN jacket in navy, Etoile Isabel Marant KATHARI linen top in navy, Chanel silk chiffon skirt in black, and Christian Louboutin pour Lwren Scott LADY PLEAT 100 leather pumps in black
> 
> Isabel Marant JANO gilet, Marni silk-mix dress in silvery grey, and Christian Louboutin SIMPLE 85 pumps in black snake...
> 
> Isabel Marant JULY jacket (the original model), Etoile Isabel Marant KABIL silk dress in burgundy (from 10FW season), and Christian Louboutin pour Lwren Scott LADY CHEVRON 100 silk crepe pumps in black and burgundy...
> 
> Cheers darling




*hktaitai*, I LOVE all 4 ensembles! I'm turning green with envy just looking at your amazing IM collection. You wore them so beautifully!


----------



## mercer

hktaitai,  you look amazing!  So pretty and pulled together!


----------



## shamrock0421

Everything is so beautiful!
The last picture with the burgundy dress and the July Jacket is just TDF perfection!



hktaitai said:


> How could I say no to the lovely *amacasa*?
> 
> Isabel Marant RAND lace-and-net top in ecru, Isabel Marant OUT OF AFRICA necklace worn as bracelet, Celine cotton skirt, and Christian Louboutin NOOKA 100 crepe satin slingbacks in red
> 
> Isabel Marant ETIEN jacket in navy, Etoile Isabel Marant KATHARI linen top in navy, Chanel silk chiffon skirt in black, and Christian Louboutin pour Lwren Scott LADY PLEAT 100 leather pumps in black
> 
> Isabel Marant JANO gilet, Marni silk-mix dress in silvery grey, and Christian Louboutin SIMPLE 85 pumps in black snake...
> 
> Isabel Marant JULY jacket (the original model), Etoile Isabel Marant KABIL silk dress in burgundy (from 10FW season), and Christian Louboutin pour Lwren Scott LADY CHEVRON 100 silk crepe pumps in black and burgundy...
> 
> Cheers darling


----------



## hktaitai

linabina said:


> thought i'd share...
> View attachment 1442076
> 
> 
> View attachment 1442077
> 
> 
> View attachment 1442078


 
DIVINE 

Congrats *linabina*!


----------



## hktaitai

BagEssence said:


> *hktaitai*Wow! You look fab! I like the H in the background.


 
Thank you dear *BagEssence*  
So glad you like my pics and the H:giggles:


----------



## hktaitai

amacasa said:


> its about time anyways to revisit the gym to burn all the risotto/ focaccia that ive been eating...


 
Totally got it   As much as one loves beautiful clothes, how can one stop eating her fave food?  Sigh...


----------



## hktaitai

amoree said:


> Wow! How much did you get the Rand sweaters for? Any sizes left???? I wonder if they ship to Australia?!! Anyone know how Incan get in contact with them???


 
Hi *amoree*, I got the Rands at 30% off (i.e. roughly USD480@ after discount; cf. retail USD710 in Marant's NY Store).  You may call the Hong Kong flapship store to check availability and whether they ship to Australia: +852 2808 4698.  Good luck


----------



## hktaitai

birkingal said:


> *hktaitai*, I LOVE all 4 ensembles! I'm turning green with envy just looking at your amazing IM collection. You wore them so beautifully!


 
Dear *birkingal*, thank you so very much! I certainly could use some confidence boost 

PS. Love your blog


----------



## hktaitai

mercer said:


> hktaitai, you look amazing! So pretty and pulled together!


 
Thanks loads *mercer*!  So happy to get your approval


----------



## hktaitai

shamrock0421 said:


> Everything is so beautiful!
> The last picture with the burgundy dress and the July Jacket is just TDF perfection!


 
Thanks a zillion *shamrock0421*!  Mix-and-matching Marant's items form different seasons is just fun   So glad that you like my outfit


----------



## amoree

Anyone know where I can get the herringbone bracelets or necklaces. I've seen the one on netaporter but I prefer a different colour.


----------



## amoree

Straight-Laced said:


> SA Alicia
> a.yates@isabelmarant.com



Thanks for this, I got i contact with her and managed to place an order but haven't heard back from her about shipment for 2 days now


----------



## birkingal

hktaitai said:


> Dear *birkingal*, thank you so very much! I certainly could use some confidence boost
> 
> PS. Love your blog



*hktaitai*, thank you for lovely compliment. I'm glad you like my blog. I love how you put things together. IM clothes can be a little boho sometimes but you managed to make them look elegant. I just managed to snag an Etien jacket in my size so I'm on   I had to have one after seeing yours. It's a mission just finding one!


----------



## iloverien

i have a question: How do you differentiate Isabel Marant and Étoile Isabel Marant? In net-a-porter, they separate clothes from spring 2011 in these 2 section. 
Plus, on the runway, how do you know which is Isabel Marant or Étoile Isabel Marant?


----------



## am2022

the etoile is the more affordable line...its really hard to differentiate although the high end tweed jackets / coats/ state of the art pieces are of course collection part.

while the more laid back look : tops, pants and jackets are etoile..
but to be honest with you i've bought a lurex item from both etoile and collection and didn't appreciate much difference.

Just buy what you want and quality wise, the etoile is still pretty good.

As far as runways, she mixes both collection and etoile all the time!

Hope this helps!


----------



## iloverien

@amacasa: thank you! it sure helps. i love isabel marant! but i can't buy any of her clothes in my country so i have to buy it at net-a-porter. 
Do you know generally how much they cost (collection and étoile collection)? 
I want to buy those gorgeous jeans from fall 11/12 and this oversized cardigan with a sort of pattern and this sweater.


----------



## am2022

it really differs...

Net a porter is a good place to start for education..as Isabel marant wants to remain exclusive and don't want the prices of her items plastered on the internet...

Most of the US boutiques have their marant items prices undisclosed with a little note:  CALL THE BOUTIQUE for sizes and prices.

So, this difficulty to acquire her pieces afflicts us all!!!
But, then again, once you get her stuff after much searching... you are extra happy!!!

Price wise:  EToile $ 100 - $ 600

Collection:   $ 300 - $ 2500 ( the ones that are $ 2000 and above consist of the leather , fur, statement jackets)



iloverien said:


> @amacasa: thank you! it sure helps. i love isabel marant! but i can't buy any of her clothes in my country so i have to buy it at net-a-porter.
> Do you know generally how much they cost (collection and étoile collection)?
> I want to buy those gorgeous jeans from fall 11/12 and this oversized cardigan with a sort of pattern and this sweater.


----------



## hktaitai

birkingal said:


> *hktaitai*, thank you for lovely compliment. I'm glad you like my blog. I love how you put things together. IM clothes can be a little boho sometimes but you managed to make them look elegant. I just managed to snag an Etien jacket in my size so I'm on  I had to have one after seeing yours. It's a mission just finding one!


 
Oops, my reply's gone missing in cyberspace 

Dear *birkingal*, I check out your blog everyday now, always looking forward to new posts...   Congrats on your Etien!  Do you do boho or elegant, or... with it?


----------



## hktaitai

Hi gals, I have just got these from the 2011 FW season...

...BETTY leather and suede sneakers with 2" concealed wedge heels in black...

...GHAZO fine-knit semi-sheer viscose and cashmere-blend shawl in cerise...
(pic doesn't depict the color well; see http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/171379 for the true color)

...Etoile LEXY wool-mix leather-trimmed jacket in bordeaux...

Thanks for letting me share


----------



## am2022

wow!!! so whats the difference b/w the betty and the bobby?

Now we need modelling pics of these shoes... 

But the jacket....  just gorgeous!!!

can't wait for pics...  THanks for sharing !!!


----------



## amoree

Anyone know the name of the open knit long sleeve sweater that the model is wearing in the first look of the Spring 2011 collection. I tried finding it but could only find the Ritchi which is different.


----------



## birkingal

amacasa said:


> the etoile is the more affordable line...its really hard to differentiate although the high end tweed jackets / coats/ state of the art pieces are of course collection part.
> 
> while the more laid back look : tops, pants and jackets are etoile..
> but to be honest with you i've bought a lurex item from both etoile and collection and didn't appreciate much difference.
> 
> Just buy what you want and quality wise, the etoile is still pretty good.
> 
> As far as runways, she mixes both collection and etoile all the time!
> 
> Hope this helps!




*amacasa*, I completely agree. Iv'e checked out both their etoile and mainline but honestly, other than the price point, I can't see any difference in quality. I tried on a jacket from the IM line and it was just so so. A little sloppy. However, the other jacket Charley from their etoile collection was sublime. Too bad they didn't have my size.


----------



## birkingal

hktaitai said:


> Oops, my reply's gone missing in cyberspace
> 
> Dear *birkingal*, I check out your blog everyday now, always looking forward to new posts...   Congrats on your Etien!  Do you do boho or elegant, or... with it?




*hktaitai*, you've made my day with your sweet comments   Thank you! I'm glad you like my blog. Hmmm.... I would love to do elegant (am inspired by your photos) but I'm not chic enough to be completely boho so I guess I'm kind of in between


----------



## birkingal

hktaitai said:


> Hi gals, I have just got these from the 2011 FW season...
> 
> ...BETTY leather and suede sneakers with 2" concealed wedge heels in black...
> 
> ...GHAZO fine-knit semi-sheer viscose and cashmere-blend shawl in cerise...
> (pic doesn't depict the color well; see http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/171379 for the true color)
> 
> ...Etoile LEXY wool-mix leather-trimmed jacket in bordeaux...
> 
> Thanks for letting me share




I'm in love with your Lexy. I can't wait until my trip to Paris to check out IM flagship store. We get the odd drips and draps here so I often have to search really hard to get what I want.


----------



## amoree

Anyone know where I can still find the Rodger jacket????


----------



## Kamya121

hktaitai said:


> Hi gals, I have just got these from the 2011 FW season...
> 
> ...BETTY leather and suede sneakers with 2" concealed wedge heels in black...
> 
> ...GHAZO fine-knit semi-sheer viscose and cashmere-blend shawl in cerise...
> (pic doesn't depict the color well; see http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/171379 for the true color)
> 
> ...Etoile LEXY wool-mix leather-trimmed jacket in bordeaux...
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


That jacket is gorgeous!


----------



## Kamya121

hktaitai said:


> Hi *angelastoel*, so these are my Marant jackets from previous seasons - please don't mind the quality of the pics which were taken by iPhone
> 
> From Fall/Winter collections:
> 
> Pic 1: My first Marant shearling jacket in camel (loved that it's reversable) from 08FW, and the red JABUNG from 09FW...
> 
> Pic 2: Brown boucle ALETH coat with leather trim, and black boucle with leather trim ATIKA jacket, both from 10FW...
> 
> Pic 3: Blue-striped EBONY and black EBONY from 10FW...
> 
> Pic 4: White shearling MICHAL, black shearling ZIED, and black leather KENI, all from 10FW......


I die.  This collection is amazing!


----------



## Kamya121

amacasa said:


> the etoile is the more affordable line...its really hard to differentiate although the high end tweed jackets / coats/ state of the art pieces are of course collection part.
> 
> while the more laid back look : tops, pants and jackets are etoile..
> but to be honest with you i've bought a lurex item from both etoile and collection and didn't appreciate much difference.
> 
> Just buy what you want and quality wise, the etoile is still pretty good.
> 
> As far as runways, she mixes both collection and etoile all the time!
> 
> Hope this helps!


Agreed.  I have a dress from the etoile collection and a dress from the mainline, and I can't tell the difference in quality between the two.


----------



## Kamya121

Kamya121 said:


> I die.  This collection is amazing!


I agree!  I want everything.


----------



## angelastoel

hktaitai said:


> Hi gals, I have just got these from the 2011 FW season...
> 
> ...BETTY leather and suede sneakers with 2" concealed wedge heels in black...
> 
> ...GHAZO fine-knit semi-sheer viscose and cashmere-blend shawl in cerise...
> (pic doesn't depict the color well; see http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/171379 for the true color)
> 
> ...Etoile LEXY wool-mix leather-trimmed jacket in bordeaux...
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



omg I love that LEXY jacket! I haven't seen it in my store, yet, what is the price? I might get this beauty if it's not too pricey (which I am afraid it will be due to the leather)


----------



## Kamya121

flower71 said:


> you ladies are rockin IM! I am still so lazy to take pics right now, but yesterday I wore a IM skirt: the lawrence silk skirt
> http://mytheresaimages.s3.amazonaws...0015707-LAWRENCE_SEIDEN_MINIROCK-STANDARD.jpg


I love that skirt!


----------



## Kamya121

hktaitai said:


> How could I say no to the lovely *amacasa*?
> 
> Isabel Marant RAND lace-and-net top in ecru, Isabel Marant OUT OF AFRICA necklace worn as bracelet, Celine cotton skirt, and Christian Louboutin NOOKA 100 crepe satin slingbacks in red
> 
> Isabel Marant ETIEN jacket in navy, Etoile Isabel Marant KATHARI linen top in navy, Chanel silk chiffon skirt in black, and Christian Louboutin pour Lwren Scott LADY PLEAT 100 leather pumps in black
> 
> Isabel Marant JANO gilet, Marni silk-mix dress in silvery grey, and Christian Louboutin SIMPLE 85 pumps in black snake...
> 
> Isabel Marant JULY jacket (the original model), Etoile Isabel Marant KABIL silk dress in burgundy (from 10FW season), and Christian Louboutin pour Lwren Scott LADY CHEVRON 100 silk crepe pumps in black and burgundy...
> 
> Cheers darling


The July jacket is AMAZING.


----------



## hktaitai

amacasa said:


> wow!!! so whats the difference b/w the betty and the bobby?
> 
> Now we need modelling pics of these shoes...
> 
> But the jacket.... just gorgeous!!!
> 
> can't wait for pics... THanks for sharing !!!


 
The Betty is a leather-suede combo, whereas the Bobby all-suede.  Other than that, they look the same to me!

I like the Lexy so much that I have also ordered it in navy, and black-grey-off-white


----------



## hktaitai

birkingal said:


> I'm in love with your Lexy. I can't wait until my trip to Paris to check out IM flagship store. We get the odd drips and draps here so I often have to search really hard to get what I want.


 
Thanks loads *birkingal* 

Wish you the best of luck in acquiring the most special IMs in Paris!  And don't forget to show us your trophies ASAP


----------



## hktaitai

Kamya121 said:


> That jacket is gorgeous!


 
Thanks so much *Kamya121 *


----------



## hktaitai

Kamya121 said:


> I die. This collection is amazing!


 
Thanks *Kamya121* you are so sweet


----------



## hktaitai

angelastoel said:


> omg I love that LEXY jacket! I haven't seen it in my store, yet, what is the price? I might get this beauty if it's not too pricey (which I am afraid it will be due to the leather)


 
The Lexy is very well cut and flattering.  Surprise, surprise, it's not pricey at all!  (Glad that this one is not put under the Mainline!!!)  Retail in Hong Kong is $3500 (approx. USD450).  With the leather trim detail it is considered a steal, no?  So much so that I have ordered the other two colors available, navy and black-grey-off-white!


----------



## hktaitai

Kamya121 said:


> The July jacket is AMAZING.


 
I agree, hahaha   Thanks loads *Kamya121*!


----------



## am2022

wow !!! such a great price indeed...

"C" do they ship to the US? 

or maybe call the new york boutique?  





hktaitai said:


> The Lexy is very well cut and flattering.  Surprise, surprise, it's not pricey at all!  (Glad that this one is not put under the Mainline!!!)  Retail in Hong Kong is $3500 (approx. USD450).  With the leather trim detail it is considered a steal, no?  So much so that I have ordered the other two colors available, navy and black-grey-off-white!


----------



## mandicakes

hktaitai said:


> Hi *zzhoneybee*, sorry for replying late. I was on vacation and haven't logged in for some time.
> 
> The Jerome pants are very loose. Even in size 0. That said, I'm sure with the right top and shoes, one could rock them. After all this is what Ms Marant's magic is about, no?


 

The Jerome pants are much better in person (I wasn't that impressed by the NAP pic's).

I have them in a size 0 and believe me, they run large.  I normally wear a size 0 or 1 in IM pants.  The 0 sits really low on my hips and I need to wear a belt to ensure they stay on (as an indication I'm a US larger 2-small 4).  

What a find though especially for the sale price. They are such a comfortable and relaxed pant that you will definitely get a heap of wear out of. Post some pic's when you get them


----------



## mandicakes

hktaitai said:


> Hi gals, I have just got these from the 2011 FW season...
> 
> ...BETTY leather and suede sneakers with 2" concealed wedge heels in black...
> 
> ...GHAZO fine-knit semi-sheer viscose and cashmere-blend shawl in cerise...
> (pic doesn't depict the color well; see http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/171379 for the true color)
> 
> ...Etoile LEXY wool-mix leather-trimmed jacket in bordeaux...
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


 

OMG!!! Where did you get that Lexy jacket from? I have to have one


----------



## mandicakes

hktaitai said:


> How could I say no to the lovely *amacasa*?
> 
> Isabel Marant RAND lace-and-net top in ecru, Isabel Marant OUT OF AFRICA necklace worn as bracelet, Celine cotton skirt, and Christian Louboutin NOOKA 100 crepe satin slingbacks in red
> 
> Isabel Marant ETIEN jacket in navy, Etoile Isabel Marant KATHARI linen top in navy, Chanel silk chiffon skirt in black, and Christian Louboutin pour Lwren Scott LADY PLEAT 100 leather pumps in black
> 
> Isabel Marant JANO gilet, Marni silk-mix dress in silvery grey, and Christian Louboutin SIMPLE 85 pumps in black snake...
> 
> Isabel Marant JULY jacket (the original model), Etoile Isabel Marant KABIL silk dress in burgundy (from 10FW season), and Christian Louboutin pour Lwren Scott LADY CHEVRON 100 silk crepe pumps in black and burgundy...
> 
> Cheers darling


 
I've been chasing the 'Rand' top for ever!  Can you tell me where you bought it from?


----------



## mandicakes

Refinnejam said:


> Hey *ohjoyful*, I found a link that you might be interested in:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/S-S-2011-ISABEL...42?pt=US_CSA_WC_Outerwear&hash=item256521ab0a


 

Hi there. I just found this one for you too just in case you are still searching....

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160617338435&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## hktaitai

amacasa said:


> wow !!! such a great price indeed...
> 
> "C" do they ship to the US?
> 
> or maybe call the new york boutique?


 
Hi *amacasa* I'm not entirely sure if they ship to the US.  You may give it a try by calling (852) 2808 4698.  Good luck!!


----------



## hktaitai

mandicakes said:


> OMG!!! Where did you get that Lexy jacket from? I have to have one


 


mandicakes said:


> I've been chasing the 'Rand' top for ever! Can you tell me where you bought it from?


 
Hi *mandicakes*, the Lexy and the Rands were all obtained from the Isabel Marant Boutique in Hong Kong.  I am not sure if they accept phone orders and ship overseas.  Anyway, their phone number is (852) 2808 4698.  HTH


----------



## hktaitai

Hi gals, may I share with you mod pics of my other two RANDs, as well as the DUNSTs...

...Isabel Marant RAND lace top in white, and Isabel Marant ISMO ruffled silk mini skirt in black (10SS season) which has been lengthened (I can't do mini's!) with one tier of lace cut from the ruffle trim of a lace dress from the same season (which, by the way, has become a top).  Shoes are Christian Louboutin SIMPLE 70 in black patent.

...Isabel Marant RAND lace top in black, Valentino silk chiffon skirt in black, and Chanel two-tone double-strap mary janes.

...Isabel Marant DUNST lace top in black, Philip Lim silk skirt in black, Hermes 90x90cm Brides de Gala silk jersey scarf in blue/gold colorway, and Chanel two-tone mary janes.

...Isabel Marant DUNST lace top in ecru, Evalinka mesh skirt in black, Chanel classic 4-pocket tweed jacket in black, and Chanel two-tone mary janes.

...Isabel Marant DUNST lace top in red, Isabel Marant ANIELA two-tone boots in black suede and lambskin (10FW season), and Lanvin silk chiffon pleated skirt in black.

Many thanks for letting me share...


----------



## hktaitai

Plus...

... [SIZE=+0]Isabel Marant DALI lace dress in blue, layered under Etoile Isabel Marant BELL printed silk-chiffon dress in blue and off-white, and Christian Louboutin SIMPLE 85 in glittering dark silver patent.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+0][/SIZE] 
[SIZE=+0]... [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]Again the same DALI, BELL and SIMPLE 85, with Etoile Isabel Marant CHARLEY linen jacket in light blue.[/SIZE]

... Isabel Marant KABIL silk crepe dress in blue (10SS season), Chanel quilted cotton-viscose-silk-mix jacket in pale blue, and Manolo Blahnik ORLANDA kitten heels in nude calf skin.

Hugs & kisses


----------



## Coreena

hktaitai said:


> Hi gals, I have just got these from the 2011 FW season...
> 
> ...BETTY leather and suede sneakers with 2" concealed wedge heels in black...
> 
> ...GHAZO fine-knit semi-sheer viscose and cashmere-blend shawl in cerise...
> (pic doesn't depict the color well; see http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/171379 for the true color)
> 
> ...Etoile LEXY wool-mix leather-trimmed jacket in bordeaux...
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


hi again beautiful  just wanted to find out frm you with the bobby sneakers have you seen the anthracite in real life? how does it compare to the black leather combo? I cant decide whether to get athracite or black/leather  too much choice XP hope you have seen both. I love your taste so would like to know which one you feel looks best in real life  x


----------



## Coreena

hktaitai said:


> Hi gals, may I share with you mod pics of my other two RANDs, as well as the DUNSTs...
> 
> ...Isabel Marant RAND lace top in white, and Isabel Marant ISMO ruffled silk mini skirt in black (10SS season) which has been lengthened (I can't do mini's!) with one tier of lace cut from the ruffle trim of a lace dress from the same season (which, by the way, has become a top).  Shoes are Christian Louboutin SIMPLE 70 in black patent.
> 
> ...Isabel Marant RAND lace top in black, Valentino silk chiffon skirt in black, and Chanel two-tone double-strap mary janes.
> 
> ...Isabel Marant DUNST lace top in black, Philip Lim silk skirt in black, Hermes 90x90cm Brides de Gala silk jersey scarf in blue/gold colorway, and Chanel two-tone mary janes.
> 
> ...Isabel Marant DUNST lace top in ecru, Evalinka mesh skirt in black, Chanel classic 4-pocket tweed jacket in black, and Chanel two-tone mary janes.
> 
> ...Isabel Marant DUNST lace top in red, Isabel Marant ANIELA two-tone boots in black suede and lambskin (10FW season), and Lanvin silk chiffon pleated skirt in black.
> 
> Many thanks for letting me share...


again gorgeous as ever HKtaitai x x x


----------



## hktaitai

Coreena said:


> hi again beautiful  just wanted to find out frm you with the bobby sneakers have you seen the anthracite in real life? how does it compare to the black leather combo? I cant decide whether to get athracite or black/leather  too much choice XP hope you have seen both. I love your taste so would like to know which one you feel looks best in real life  x



Hi *Coreena*, I am so flattered  I haven't seen any Bobby in person yet. There were only two choices of the Betty when I was at the store, namely black, and white-and-beige (very nice too, see selfridges' website). The leather and suede combo of the Betty gives it more character, which I like, whereas the Bobby though all suede is in anthracite which IMO is an interesting color. My verdict? They are a tie! Sorry I know I'm of no help at all!


----------



## hktaitai

Coreena said:


> again gorgeous as ever HKtaitai x x x



Thank you, love, you are absolutely sweet


----------



## shamrock0421

Everything is perfect (as always).
I love stopping by to look at these pictures from all of you lovely ladies!



hktaitai said:


> Hi gals, may I share with you mod pics of my other two RANDs, as well as the DUNSTs...
> 
> ...Isabel Marant RAND lace top in white, and Isabel Marant ISMO ruffled silk mini skirt in black (10SS season) which has been lengthened (I can't do mini's!) with one tier of lace cut from the ruffle trim of a lace dress from the same season (which, by the way, has become a top). Shoes are Christian Louboutin SIMPLE 70 in black patent.
> 
> ...Isabel Marant RAND lace top in black, Valentino silk chiffon skirt in black, and Chanel two-tone double-strap mary janes.
> 
> ...Isabel Marant DUNST lace top in black, Philip Lim silk skirt in black, Hermes 90x90cm Brides de Gala silk jersey scarf in blue/gold colorway, and Chanel two-tone mary janes.
> 
> ...Isabel Marant DUNST lace top in ecru, Evalinka mesh skirt in black, Chanel classic 4-pocket tweed jacket in black, and Chanel two-tone mary janes.
> 
> ...Isabel Marant DUNST lace top in red, Isabel Marant ANIELA two-tone boots in black suede and lambskin (10FW season), and Lanvin silk chiffon pleated skirt in black.
> 
> Many thanks for letting me share...






hktaitai said:


> Plus...
> 
> ... [SIZE=+0]Isabel Marant DALI lace dress in blue, layered under Etoile Isabel Marant BELL printed silk-chiffon dress in blue and off-white, and Christian Louboutin SIMPLE 85 in glittering dark silver patent.[/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=+0]... [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]Again the same DALI, BELL and SIMPLE 85, with Etoile Isabel Marant CHARLEY linen jacket in light blue.[/SIZE]
> 
> ... Isabel Marant KABIL silk crepe dress in blue (10SS season), Chanel quilted cotton-viscose-silk-mix jacket in pale blue, and Manolo Blahnik ORLANDA kitten heels in nude calf skin.
> 
> Hugs & kisses


----------



## juliebeau

Coreena said:


> hi again beautiful  just wanted to find out frm you with the bobby sneakers have you seen the anthracite in real life? how does it compare to the black leather combo? I cant decide whether to get athracite or black/leather  too much choice XP hope you have seen both. I love your taste so would like to know which one you feel looks best in real life  x



Hi! I'm new here, but wanted to let you know that DIANI just got their first shipment of IM in, including the Bobbys in anthracite. (http://www.dianiboutique.com/Bobby-Sneaker_MPD4263:cPath-106.html) I was in Barneys yesterday and tried on the Bobbys in navy, and I cannot stop thinking about them. The navy is so dark it looks black. I personally prefer the suede over the suede/leather combo, but I don't think you can go wrong either way! 

Also check out Rumi rocking the white/beige Bettys: http://www.fashiontoast.com/2011/07/plain-and-simple.html


----------



## am2022

Hktaitai... you look absolutely darling in all of these outfits...
love them all.. most esp the pop of red DUNST and the aniela boot... lovely!!!



It's so humid and hot in Oregon and hence no Marant jackets for me  to model for now... unless DH decides to take me out for dinner as its cooler in the evenings...
So, i would live vicariously thru you...
Thanks for sharing all these pics... never grow tired of them..
The bolide is a good choice too by the way!!! never thought of that...now that's giving me some idea...  bad bad girl!!!





hktaitai said:


> Hi gals, may I share with you mod pics of my other two RANDs, as well as the DUNSTs...
> 
> ...Isabel Marant RAND lace top in white, and Isabel Marant ISMO ruffled silk mini skirt in black (10SS season) which has been lengthened (I can't do mini's!) with one tier of lace cut from the ruffle trim of a lace dress from the same season (which, by the way, has become a top).  Shoes are Christian Louboutin SIMPLE 70 in black patent.
> 
> ...Isabel Marant RAND lace top in black, Valentino silk chiffon skirt in black, and Chanel two-tone double-strap mary janes.
> 
> ...Isabel Marant DUNST lace top in black, Philip Lim silk skirt in black, Hermes 90x90cm Brides de Gala silk jersey scarf in blue/gold colorway, and Chanel two-tone mary janes.
> 
> ...Isabel Marant DUNST lace top in ecru, Evalinka mesh skirt in black, Chanel classic 4-pocket tweed jacket in black, and Chanel two-tone mary janes.
> 
> ...Isabel Marant DUNST lace top in red, Isabel Marant ANIELA two-tone boots in black suede and lambskin (10FW season), and Lanvin silk chiffon pleated skirt in black.
> 
> Many thanks for letting me share...


----------



## angelastoel

hktaitai said:


> The Lexy is very well cut and flattering.  Surprise, surprise, it's not pricey at all!  (Glad that this one is not put under the Mainline!!!)  Retail in Hong Kong is $3500 (approx. USD450).  With the leather trim detail it is considered a steal, no?  So much so that I have ordered the other two colors available, navy and black-grey-off-white!



omg, that is a very nice price, I will call my boutique if they will receive them!
I think the bordeaux one is the most special, but the other colours sound great too, omg your collection is getting more and more amazing!!!!


----------



## birkingal

hktaitai said:


> Thanks loads *birkingal*
> 
> Wish you the best of luck in acquiring the most special IMs in Paris!  And don't forget to show us your trophies ASAP



I may need all the luck I can get, *hktaitai*!    I've learned that Galeries Lafayette and Printemp carry only a limited range after racing there the minute I got off the Eurostar    I didn't have time to check out their other store.


----------



## birkingal

hktaitai said:


> Plus...
> 
> ... [SIZE=+0]Isabel Marant DALI lace dress in blue, layered under Etoile Isabel Marant BELL printed silk-chiffon dress in blue and off-white, and Christian Louboutin SIMPLE 85 in glittering dark silver patent.[/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=+0]... [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]Again the same DALI, BELL and SIMPLE 85, with Etoile Isabel Marant CHARLEY linen jacket in light blue.[/SIZE]
> 
> ... Isabel Marant KABIL silk crepe dress in blue (10SS season), Chanel quilted cotton-viscose-silk-mix jacket in pale blue, and Manolo Blahnik ORLANDA kitten heels in nude calf skin.
> 
> Hugs & kisses




*hktaitai*, I always look forward to your photos. You look amazing in all of them. I love the way how you put them all together. I tried on the Kabil dress but it didn't work on me but you pulled it off with aplomb. Ahh...the Charley. I so wanted one but they were sold out of size 0 and 1 

I can't stop thinking about your Lexy. It truly is beautiful and so reasonably priced. I just wish the stores in the UK would stock them!


----------



## mercer

hktaitai!  pretty! pretty! pretty!  You look so fabulous!!


----------



## KristyDarling

OMG, swooooning, hktaitai!!! You wear IM so well! You are proof that IM can be worn just as beautifully in an elegant, lady-like way as opposed to just edgy and "cool."


----------



## Coreena

hktaitai said:


> Hi *Coreena*, I am so flattered  I haven't seen any Bobby in person yet. There were only two choices of the Betty when I was at the store, namely black, and white-and-beige (very nice too, see selfridges' website). The leather and suede combo of the Betty gives it more character, which I like, whereas the Bobby though all suede is in anthracite which IMO is an interesting color. My verdict? They are a tie! Sorry I know I'm of no help at all!


hahaah i have mixed emotions now ... arrrrghhh cant decide lol.. btw hktaitai how much did you betty's cost? I really love the white/beige they were out last season but they sold out i could find them  are they available in the IM HK store?


----------



## Coreena

juliebeau said:


> Hi! I'm new here, but wanted to let you know that DIANI just got their first shipment of IM in, including the Bobbys in anthracite. (http://www.dianiboutique.com/Bobby-Sneaker_MPD4263:cPath-106.html) I was in Barneys yesterday and tried on the Bobbys in navy, and I cannot stop thinking about them. The navy is so dark it looks black. I personally prefer the suede over the suede/leather combo, but I don't think you can go wrong either way!
> 
> Also check out Rumi rocking the white/beige Bettys: http://www.fashiontoast.com/2011/07/plain-and-simple.html


hey, I have been looking for a pair of the white/beige since last season but they all sold out. I cant find them anywhere. Must be all dark colours because its fall I assume. ... Thanks for your opinion  I still very confused and torn atm lol ..


----------



## hktaitai

shamrock0421 said:


> Everything is perfect (as always).
> I love stopping by to look at these pictures from all of you lovely ladies!
> 
> [/SIZE][/FONT]
> 
> [/FONT]



Thanks *shamrock0421*  Glad you had fun looking at the pics! Sharing with you gals is so much fun


----------



## hktaitai

amacasa said:


> Hktaitai... you look absolutely darling in all of these outfits... love them all.. most esp the pop of red DUNST and the aniela boot... lovely!!!
> It's so humid and hot in Oregon and hence no Marant jackets for me  to model for now... unless DH decides to take me out for dinner as its cooler in the evenings... So, i would live vicariously thru you...
> Thanks for sharing all these pics... never grow tired of them..
> The bolide is a good choice too by the way!!! never thought of that...now that's giving me some idea...  bad bad girl!!!



Thanks *amacasa*  It's so nice of you 
So happy you like my Bolide too. Do consider it. I like that it's classic, and very versatile too


----------



## hktaitai

angelastoel said:


> omg, that is a very nice price, I will call my boutique if they will receive them!
> I think the bordeaux one is the most special, but the other colours sound great too, omg your collection is getting more and more amazing!!!!



Thank you *angelastoel*  Hope you'll get one (or 3? ) in your IM boutique soon!


----------



## hktaitai

birkingal said:


> *hktaitai*, I always look forward to your photos. You look amazing in all of them. I love the way how you put them all together. I tried on the Kabil dress but it didn't work on me but you pulled it off with aplomb. Ahh...the Charley. I so wanted one but they were sold out of size 0 and 1
> 
> I can't stop thinking about your Lexy. It truly is beautiful and so reasonably priced. I just wish the stores in the UK would stock them!



Hi *birkingal*, thanks very much for your sweet comments  

It's so disappointing that you couldn't find the Charley in your size. But just don't give up yet - maybe one is waiting for you on *bay 

The Lexy is lovely, really! Don't miss it


----------



## hktaitai

mercer said:


> hktaitai!  pretty! pretty! pretty!  You look so fabulous!!




Thanks so much, dear *mercer*  I wish I were pretty x3


----------



## hktaitai

KristyDarling said:


> OMG, swooooning, hktaitai!!! You wear IM so well! You are proof that IM can be worn just as beautifully in an elegant, lady-like way as opposed to just edgy and "cool."



Thanks so much for your lovely comments *KristyDarling*  You've made my day!!!!!


----------



## hktaitai

Coreena said:


> hahaah i have mixed emotions now ... arrrrghhh cant decide lol.. btw hktaitai how much did you betty's cost? I really love the white/beige they were out last season but they sold out i could find them  are they available in the IM HK store?



Yes *Coreena* the white/beige Betty's are available in the IM store HK - well, at least they were last Monday! - and costs approx USD720. Apparently they are re-issues in the 11FW season. Selfridges.com has them now: http://www.selfridges.com/en/Womens...Look=Y&parentProductId=150-3002218-W112A00OPU, and it takes international orders by phone; 0800 123 4000. Good luck


----------



## juliebeau

Coreena said:


> hey, I have been looking for a pair of the white/beige since last season but they all sold out. I cant find them anywhere. Must be all dark colours because its fall I assume. ... Thanks for your opinion  I still very confused and torn atm lol ..


Coreena...I emailed with the IM boutique in NY yesterday about the Bobbys. They have in stock marine, beige and burgandy, and she also mentioned they have Bettys in stock from last season in rust and white. I know that might not help you since you're in Australia, but just wanted to let you know. Good luck!!


----------



## juliebeau

hktaitai said:


> Yes *Coreena* the white/beige Betty's are available in the IM store HK - well, at least they were last Monday! - and costs approx USD720. Apparently they are re-issues in the 11FW season. Selfridges.com has them now: http://www.selfridges.com/en/Womens...Look=Y&parentProductId=150-3002218-W112A00OPU, and it takes international orders by phone; 0800 123 4000. Good luck


Hktaitai...I'm going to be in HK in the beginning of August! Has the HK IM store gotten in many items for f/w yet? What was the price of your Bettys in HKD (if you don't mind me asking!)? If the exchange rate is making them 720USD, that's more expensive than stateside (they are about $680 here). I was thinking of getting a pair in HK, but maybe I will just get them here instead.


----------



## KristyDarling

Eeeek! I have black Dickers on hold at my local boutique. It's the ONLY pair that they ordered in my size. I have Dickers in taupe already and love them to death, wear them ALL the time...my husband is skeptical that I "need" another pair in a different color. But, I do! I think! LOL. I wear a ton of black/gray/neutrals. I am almost ready to pull the trigger, but there's that stabbing guilt that I don't need everything I love in different colors...not when the items are so expensive! Aaaaaa! Somebody quick -- enable me! They're only going to hold them for 30 minutes.


----------



## KristyDarling

It hurt BAD, but I did the right thing and passed on the black Dickers. Sigh. I think I'm going to save my pennies for one or two items from FW 11 instead.


----------



## am2022

Awww kristy so brave and proper of you to do that!!! I need to learn from you!!
DH was shopping last week and passed on $ 175 pair of Cole haans as he said they were too pricey!!! I felt ashamed all of a sudden as he doesnt say a thing about my shoe collection. But needless to say... I'm going to probably discipline myself and just limit to 2 fab things a month!!!


----------



## am2022

By the way barneys have dickers now online so when the right time comes, you can grab those black pair!!


----------



## mercer

KristyDarling said:


> It hurt BAD, but I did the right thing and passed on the black Dickers. Sigh. I think I'm going to save my pennies for one or two items from FW 11 instead.



Too bad I didn't see your post earlier!  I would have totally enabled you!

I have been bit by the dicker bug, if (and a big IF) I took the plunge, what size should this 9 girl go for- 39s or 40s?


----------



## KristyDarling

mercer said:


> Too bad I didn't see your post earlier!  I would have totally enabled you!
> 
> I have been bit by the dicker bug, if (and a big IF) I took the plunge, what size should this 9 girl go for- 39s or 40s?



This FW11 season's Dickers appear to be TTS. I'm a 6US, which translated directly to 36FR. My taupes are perfectly and wonderfully comfortable! 

I am still thinking about the black Dickers I let go. I'm hoping to still be able to get them later in the season, especially if I end up not buying much from the fall collection.


----------



## am2022

mercer.. size 39 would be perfect!


----------



## am2022

since oregon won't be  oregon without  the rain... waterproofing these again and again are necessary..
wore my gwens last night and must say that they are more comfortable than the red poppys!

thanks for letting me share ladies!


----------



## am2022

just little Zito to share for now!!!

Thanks again for letting me share!


----------



## hktaitai

juliebeau said:


> Hktaitai...I'm going to be in HK in the beginning of August! Has the HK IM store gotten in many items for f/w yet? What was the price of your Bettys in HKD (if you don't mind me asking!)? If the exchange rate is making them 720USD, that's more expensive than stateside (they are about $680 here). I was thinking of getting a pair in HK, but maybe I will just get them here instead.



Hi *juliebeau* I am sure the FW items will keep coming in in the next few weeks so there must be something for you when you visit! 

The Bettys are priced at hkd5599 to be exact. So you have just confirmed that the prices of IM in HK is no longer as competitive  Oh, well......


----------



## hktaitai

amacasa said:


> since oregon won't be  oregon without  the rain... waterproofing these again and again are necessary..
> wore my gwens last night and must say that they are more comfortable than the red poppys!
> 
> thanks for letting me share ladies!



Stunning collection *amacasa*


----------



## hktaitai

amacasa said:


> just little Zito to share for now!!!
> 
> Thanks again for letting me share!



Darling you ARE pretty  and wear the Zito so well


----------



## hktaitai

KristyDarling said:


> This FW11 season's Dickers appear to be TTS. I'm a 6US, which translated directly to 36FR. My taupes are perfectly and wonderfully comfortable!
> 
> I am still thinking about the black Dickers I let go. I'm hoping to still be able to get them later in the season, especially if I end up not buying much from the fall collection.



*KristyDarling* I think the Dickers in black - suede or leather - are gorgeous (there is one last pair in black leather left in the HK IM store but it's too big for me - in 40 - grrrr). If you haven't decided on the black yet, would you also consider the Dickers in bordeaux? It's really beautiful


----------



## mercer

amacasa said:


> just little Zito to share for now!!!
> 
> Thanks again for letting me share!



So pretty!  And such wonderful smiles!  


And thanks to everyone for the help on the sizing of the Dickers!  So tempting...


----------



## hktaitai

mercer said:


> So pretty!  And such wonderful smiles!
> 
> 
> And thanks to everyone for the help on the sizing of the Dickers!  So tempting...



Don't hesitate *mercer*! These are really great boots. Every color Ms Marant has ever made them in is just chic and pretty, and they are extremely comfy to wear too! My grey ones (got them several seasons ago when they were called the Lacow) are so worn now, but I still love them and am sure I won't abandon them even after I get the new bordeaux ones (expected to arrive in the next 2-3 weeks - can't wait!!)


----------



## am2022

hktaitai   thanks!!!



hktaitai said:


> Darling you ARE pretty  and wear the Zito so well


----------



## am2022

thanks dear mercer!!! 

do give the dickers a try... barneys accept returns!!! just in case it doesn,t work out!



mercer said:


> So pretty!  And such wonderful smiles!
> 
> 
> And thanks to everyone for the help on the sizing of the Dickers!  So tempting...


----------



## am2022

with recent transformers' big success,  wanted to share rosie w.h. pics as she always has been a big marant lover!

And Miss Marant herself in a Dunst lace top, miro and gwens!


----------



## lotusfire

amacasa said:


> with recent transformers' big success,  wanted to share rosie w.h. pics as she always has been a big marant lover!
> 
> And Miss Marant herself in a Dunst lace top, miro and gwens!


I've totally been digging RHW's style lately...any word on where I could find a hat like hers?


----------



## lotusfire

Went digging through my old shoes because I knew I had these from 2008 (see attached); Worth keeping or should I get rid of them? I know they aren't the best Gwen dupes...but I can't afford those at the moment (damn you Dickers).


----------



## am2022

love love hats as well....

check out eugenia kim's collection for fall... some are drool worthy...  i will try and post some!



lotusfire said:


> I've totally been digging RHW's style lately...any word on where I could find a hat like hers?


----------



## am2022

and for straw ones, banana rep and j crew have some really cute ones!


----------



## am2022

why don't you try them on with some outfits and show us ?  it looks cute in this stock pic!



lotusfire said:


> Went digging through my old shoes because I knew I had these from 2008 (see attached); Worth keeping or should I get rid of them? I know they aren't the best Gwen dupes...but I can't afford those at the moment (damn you Dickers).


----------



## am2022

It's raining ... and its july!:weird:

but i won't let it put me down!

some more waterproofing job!

FYI:  for the otways, which was instantly sold out in a few weeks... i searched high and low continuously for 6 months and had get these dups...  love them despite being duplicates!


----------



## lotusfire

Those are pretty good dupes of the otways! 


amacasa said:


> FYI:  for the otways, which was instantly sold out in a few weeks... i searched high and low continuously for 6 months and had get these dups...  love them despite being duplicates!


----------



## shamrock0421

OMIGOSH!
You are SOOOOOOOOOO adorable!
And I love your scarf, too!



amacasa said:


> just little Zito to share for now!!!
> 
> Thanks again for letting me share!


----------



## am2022

Sham!!!! Thanks dear!



shamrock0421 said:


> OMIGOSH!
> You are SOOOOOOOOOO adorable!
> And I love your scarf, too!


----------



## am2022

And not bad quality either!!!
Made by rosegold!  I read a review about these shoes being reviewed as everybody is complaining about the otways' unavailability !!!



lotusfire said:


> Those are pretty good dupes of the otways!


----------



## mandicakes

lotusfire said:


> I've totally been digging RHW's style lately...any word on where I could find a hat like hers?


 
I know Rag & Bone did a hat very similar to that (if the hat is not theirs)


----------



## am2022

Ita!! Rosie has rag & bone hat in that pic where she had her Jordan jacket on!

QUOTE=mandicakes;19450357]I know Rag & Bone did a hat very similar to that (if the hat is not theirs)[/QUOTE]


----------



## hktaitai

amacasa said:


> with recent transformers' big success, wanted to share rosie w.h. pics as she always has been a big marant lover!
> 
> And Miss Marant herself in a Dunst lace top, miro and gwens!


 
Ms Marant's legs...


----------



## hktaitai

amacasa said:


> It's raining ... and its july!:weird:
> 
> but i won't let it put me down!
> 
> some more waterproofing job!
> 
> FYI: for the otways, which was instantly sold out in a few weeks... i searched high and low continuously for 6 months and had get these dups... love them despite being duplicates!


 
What a collection!!!


----------



## mercer

Thanks for the encouragement everyone!  The Dicker boots in sage showed up on NAP this morning and I snapped them up! I love the color!  I just hope I'm cool enough to carry them off.


----------



## lotusfire

Thank you!! Might wait a few weeks to see what fall hats pop into stores. The panama hat from JCrew also has a similar shape to what I want, and is a great summer hat.
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/accessories/hatsscarves/PRDOVR~23793/23793.jsp



mandicakes said:


> I know Rag & Bone did a hat very similar to that (if the hat is not theirs)


----------



## am2022

Ladies  NAP UK just added another 30% off all sale items..
Still a lot of marant items left although sizes are running out fast!!!

Go get them ladies!


----------



## juliebeau

Hi Ladies. Does anyone know how much the Bobbys cost (in euros) at the IM boutiques in Paris?


----------



## amoree

anyone know what the Isabel Marant selection is like in Japan stores?  I'm going there in september!


----------



## Straight-Laced

lotusfire said:


> I've totally been digging RHW's style lately...any word on where I could find a hat like hers?




I recently pre-ordered two hats like this below, in lilac and magenta.  I can't wait to wear them with IM and everything else!!!

More info here : http://www.becandbridgeblog.com/2011/06/bianca-adventurer-fedora.html


----------



## Coreena

hktaitai said:


> Yes *Coreena* the white/beige Betty's are available in the IM store HK - well, at least they were last Monday! - and costs approx USD720. Apparently they are re-issues in the 11FW season. Selfridges.com has them now: http://www.selfridges.com/en/Womens...Look=Y&parentProductId=150-3002218-W112A00OPU, and it takes international orders by phone; 0800 123 4000. Good luck


awww thanks lovely for letting me know  I did go to their webby. But it doesnt have a drop down to select my size. Hmm maybe I have to email them to order? I want these so badly lol ..


----------



## Coreena

juliebeau said:


> Coreena...I emailed with the IM boutique in NY yesterday about the Bobbys. They have in stock marine, beige and burgandy, and she also mentioned they have Bettys in stock from last season in rust and white. I know that might not help you since you're in Australia, but just wanted to let you know. Good luck!!


Hi juliebeau thanks for the info  Im on the hunt for these sneaks and I will get them lol .. Just emailed Selfrigdes hoping they will have them in the white/beige combo


----------



## Coreena

amacasa said:


> It's raining ... and its july!:weird:
> 
> but i won't let it put me down!
> 
> some more waterproofing job!
> 
> FYI:  for the otways, which was instantly sold out in a few weeks... i searched high and low continuously for 6 months and had get these dups...  love them despite being duplicates!


oh they are  i thought they were the real deal


----------



## Coreena

juliebeau said:


> Hi Ladies. Does anyone know how much the Bobbys cost (in euros) at the IM boutiques in Paris?


I guess it would be around 390 euro. I think NAP Uk is selling them at a reasonable price the rest are marking them big time!


----------



## Coreena

amacasa said:


> with recent transformers' big success,  wanted to share rosie w.h. pics as she always has been a big marant lover!
> 
> And Miss Marant herself in a Dunst lace top, miro and gwens!


Yeah  she is the reason why i purchased the jordan jacket. She looks gorgeous wearing it


----------



## Coreena

hktaitai said:


> Yes *Coreena* the white/beige Betty's are available in the IM store HK - well, at least they were last Monday! - and costs approx USD720. Apparently they are re-issues in the 11FW season. Selfridges.com has them now: http://www.selfridges.com/en/Womens...Look=Y&parentProductId=150-3002218-W112A00OPU, and it takes international orders by phone; 0800 123 4000. Good luck


hey Hktaitai  need some of your expert advice  Thinking of getting your of betty's in black. How do you feel the fit is? is it true to size? what size are you normally and what size did you end up buying in the betty's?


----------



## Coreena

juliebeau said:


> Coreena...I emailed with the IM boutique in NY yesterday about the Bobbys. They have in stock marine, beige and burgandy, and she also mentioned they have Bettys in stock from last season in rust and white. I know that might not help you since you're in Australia, but just wanted to let you know. Good luck!!


Oh you have their email addy  can i have it going to email them and see if I can get my hands on a pair of the bettys in white/beige x


----------



## lotusfire

Those are gorgeous! I especially like the olive and lilac. I am looking for a more cost-friendly option; I don't wear hats that often...and I'd like to be able to get a few different colors (black, grey). 



Straight-Laced said:


> I recently pre-ordered two hats like this below, in lilac and magenta.  I can't wait to wear them with IM and everything else!!!
> 
> More info here : http://www.becandbridgeblog.com/2011/06/bianca-adventurer-fedora.html


----------



## hktaitai

Coreena said:


> hey Hktaitai  need some of your expert advice  Thinking of getting your of betty's in black. How do you feel the fit is? is it true to size? what size are you normally and what size did you end up buying in the betty's?



Hi *Coreena*, I'm honored to be your source of info  I bought the Betty's in size 38. Normally I wear euro 36.5 -37, but all (except the Aniela boots) of my Marant shoes are in 38. HTH


----------



## Coreena

hktaitai said:


> Hi *Coreena*, I'm honored to be your source of info  I bought the Betty's in size 38. Normally I wear euro 36.5 -37, but all (except the Aniela boots) of my Marant shoes are in 38. HTH


Hi Hktaitai  I just brought the bettys!!! (sames as your with the leather/suede combo, we are twins lol) in black size 37 because they were the only smalls left lol ... but i feel they should be okay from what you are telling me  Well dickers for me 36 is a good size but i dont wear socks  Im normally a size 35.5 to 36 normally so i think i should be okay in a 37 with socks  Tho i could be wrong lol ..


----------



## hktaitai

Coreena said:


> Hi Hktaitai  I just brought the bettys!!! (sames as your with the leather/suede combo, we are twins lol) in black size 37 because they were the only smalls left lol ... but i feel they should be okay from what you are telling me  Well dickers for me 36 is a good size but i dont wear socks  Im normally a size 35.5 to 36 normally so i think i should be okay in a 37 with socks  Tho i could be wrong lol ..



Yay, we are Betty twins  
Size 37 sounds perfectly right for you!  I wear mine with sports socks for serious walking 
Post pics when your Bettys arrive, will you?


----------



## Coreena

hktaitai said:


> Yay, we are Betty twins
> Size 37 sounds perfectly right for you!  I wear mine with sports socks for serious walking
> Post pics when your Bettys arrive, will you?


Yay! hahaha... I think so too  .. I hope so hehehe, seriously dont want to return them XP These shoes are so hard to find! Im currrently on the hunt for the white/beige pair. They look to gorgeous. 

Have you taken your betty's out for a walk yet?


----------



## juliebeau

Coreena said:


> I guess it would be around 390 euro. I think NAP Uk is selling them at a reasonable price the rest are marking them big time!



Seriously, that is not fair! That makes them $550USD and the IM boutique in NYC charges $725 for them! Whats up with that? Ah I need to go to Paris


----------



## juliebeau

Coreena said:


> Oh you have their email addy  can i have it going to email them and see if I can get my hands on a pair of the bettys in white/beige x



here you go: soho@isabelmarant.fr


----------



## hktaitai

Coreena said:


> Yay! hahaha... I think so too  .. I hope so hehehe, seriously dont want to return them XP These shoes are so hard to find! Im currrently on the hunt for the white/beige pair. They look to gorgeous.
> 
> Have you taken your betty's out for a walk yet?



I'm sure they'll fit and there'd be absolutely no need to consider returning  Has Selfridges replied to you yet? Fingers crossed they have the white/beige combo in your size......
Yes I wore mine in the weekend and they're super comfy! Bet you'll love yours too!!


----------



## hktaitai

Code:
	






juliebeau said:


> Seriously, that is not fair! That makes them $550USD and the IM boutique in NYC charges $725 for them! Whats up with that? Ah I need to go to Paris



Go ahead *juliebeau*  especially if you plan to do some serious shopping (Marant and others too)... The $$ you save would probably be enough for the ticket, don't you think


----------



## Coreena

juliebeau said:


> Seriously, that is not fair! That makes them $550USD and the IM boutique in NYC charges $725 for them! Whats up with that? Ah I need to go to Paris


its a guess but if the Bekkets on NAP are anything to go by, it seems they are making a fair bit of us. XP

Oh thanks for the addy, going to email them and see what they say  x


----------



## Coreena

hktaitai said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead *juliebeau*  especially if you plan to do some serious shopping (Marant and others too)... The $$ you save would probably be enough for the ticket, don't you think


no, no joy! *cries*  they said they dont have them. I will try the email juliebeau has given me and see if i can score a pair that way.


----------



## am2022

ladies... please post pics of these sneakers...

would love to see!!!  

Hktaitai... why don't you start ????

Patiently waiting.....


----------



## am2022

well... when you've stopped looking ... they then show up and of course my size too!!!

Oh well.... 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140572729123&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

What do you think ladies????


----------



## Coreena

amacasa said:


> well... when you've stopped looking ... they then show up and of course my size too!!!
> 
> Oh well....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140572729123&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> What do you think ladies????


if they were my size I would get them


----------



## juliebeau

hktaitai said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead *juliebeau*  especially if you plan to do some serious shopping (Marant and others too)... The $$ you save would probably be enough for the ticket, don't you think


I reallly want to! My hubby might have to go to Paris this Fall for work, and I will definitely accompany him! Of course I can't wait that long for the Bobbys, I'm just going to have to bite the bullet. I am having a hard time deciding between the marine & anthracite though.


----------



## juliebeau

amacasa said:


> well... when you've stopped looking ... they then show up and of course my size too!!!
> 
> Oh well....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140572729123&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> What do you think ladies????



I've seen a few "otway" listings on ebay in the past few weeks. I starting to bid on a pair in size 39 as I've heard they run small (I'm normally a 38). But when I emailed the seller to ask if she thought a 39 would work for me she said she thought they'd be too big. So I got scared and stopped bidding! They sold for $675, can you believe it!!!!!?? I now regret it. 

Can anyone confirm if the Otways run small? Sizing up is the way to go?


----------



## juliebeau

Coreena said:


> no, no joy! *cries*  they said they dont have them. I will try the email juliebeau has given me and see if i can score a pair that way.



good luck! let us know what happens


----------



## am2022

you know what there is a thread on the otways... i think calinoospy.. ( ?? i hope i said this right) have them.

i will try and look it up!



juliebeau said:


> I've seen a few "otway" listings on ebay in the past few weeks. I starting to bid on a pair in size 39 as I've heard they run small (I'm normally a 38). But when I emailed the seller to ask if she thought a 39 would work for me she said she thought they'd be too big. So I got scared and stopped bidding! They sold for $675, can you believe it!!!!!?? I now regret it.
> 
> Can anyone confirm if the Otways run small? Sizing up is the way to go?


----------



## amoree

amoree said:


> anyone know what the Isabel Marant selection is like in Japan stores?  I'm going there in september!



Can anyone help with my query??


----------



## Coreena

juliebeau said:


> I reallly want to! My hubby might have to go to Paris this Fall for work, and I will definitely accompany him! Of course I can't wait that long for the Bobbys, I'm just going to have to bite the bullet. I am having a hard time deciding between the marine & anthracite though.


Juliebeau, Ive seen pictures of both  The marine is one tone and the anthracite is two tones, with black and marine. Just from looking at the pictures I feel the antracite is nicer personally


----------



## hktaitai

amacasa said:


> well... when you've stopped looking ... they then show up and of course my size too!!!
> 
> Oh well....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140572729123&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> What do you think ladies????


 
Good deal!  I hope it's you who has won the auction


----------



## hktaitai

amacasa said:


> ladies... please post pics of these sneakers...
> 
> would love to see!!!
> 
> Hktaitai... why don't you start ????
> 
> Patiently waiting.....


 
Hey *amacasa* there's a pic of my black Bettys on p.46


----------



## hktaitai

juliebeau said:


> I reallly want to! My hubby might have to go to Paris this Fall for work, and I will definitely accompany him! Of course I can't wait that long for the Bobbys, I'm just going to have to bite the bullet. I am having a hard time deciding between the marine & anthracite though.


 
Wow a trip to Paris in Fall   Good for you, *juliebeau* 

As for your Bobbys, I was about to vote for marine 'cos I thought Ms Marant does a lot of anthracite for shoes and that makes marine unique, until I saw Coreena's post......



Coreena said:


> Juliebeau, Ive seen pictures of both  The marine is one tone and the anthracite is two tones, with black and marine. Just from looking at the pictures I feel the antracite is nicer personally


 
Two-tone anthracite?  With black and marine?  Then YES, anthracite wins my vote!


----------



## am2022

I meant modelling pic!!! 



hktaitai said:


> Hey *amacasa* there's a pic of my black Bettys on p.46


----------



## hktaitai

amacasa said:


> I meant modelling pic!!!


 

OK OK, will do ASAP


----------



## juliebeau

Here are pics of the anthracite and marine bobbys. It doesn't look like either of them are two-toned...maybe you saw another style, Coreena?

I've been leaning toward the marine..I saw them at Barneys, and they almost look black they are so dark! I have yet to see the anthracite in person. I love it, but I'm sort of holding out for her to do the Dickers in anthracite again someday...wishful thinking, but I'm obsessed with the lacows/dickers in that color!


----------



## am2022

guys over at lagarconne.com   .. there is a fab bordeaux one.... you should go check it out...


----------



## mandicakes

xxxxxxxx


----------



## am2022

the poppy is being produced now in different colors for each season.
there has been some beige and cobalt blue for spring.

try mrs h boutique.. they should still have the cobalt blue.
good luck!



mandicakes said:


> xxxxxx


----------



## stefeilnately

Hello everyone..I am new to Isabel Marant and late to the party. Was wondering if anyone has seen this sweater in my signature anywhere? Have been looking for it in size 0 for the longest time..


----------



## hktaitai

stefeilnately said:


> Hello everyone..I am new to Isabel Marant and late to the party. Was wondering if anyone has seen this sweater in my signature anywhere? Have been looking for it in size 0 for the longest time..


 
Hello *stefeilnately*, the pretty Ritchi sweater was quite well-priced and, thus, should've been sold out everywhere at the beginning of the season...  I'm afraid it is extremely unlikely to find one at this time of the season... 

Hope you'll find something you like in the new season


----------



## Coreena

juliebeau said:


> Here are pics of the anthracite and marine bobbys. It doesn't look like either of them are two-toned...maybe you saw another style, Coreena?
> 
> I've been leaning toward the marine..I saw them at Barneys, and they almost look black they are so dark! I have yet to see the anthracite in person. I love it, but I'm sort of holding out for her to do the Dickers in anthracite again someday...wishful thinking, but I'm obsessed with the lacows/dickers in that color!


hey juliebeau, you're right from your pictures its isnt two tones. I have been sent pic of the anthracite and they are definitely two toned. I will load up some pic. Hmmm how do i attach pics? lol ..


----------



## Coreena

hktaitai said:


> Wow a trip to Paris in Fall   Good for you, *juliebeau*
> 
> As for your Bobbys, I was about to vote for marine 'cos I thought Ms Marant does a lot of anthracite for shoes and that makes marine unique, until I saw Coreena's post......
> 
> 
> 
> Two-tone anthracite?  With black and marine?  Then YES, anthracite wins my vote!


I think its definitely the better choice  x Hope you're having a lovely day HKtaitai


----------



## Coreena

stefeilnately said:


> Hello everyone..I am new to Isabel Marant and late to the party. Was wondering if anyone has seen this sweater in my signature anywhere? Have been looking for it in size 0 for the longest time..


Try ebay stefeilnately, there isnt one now but I have seen them listed here and there.  Dont get the size 0 I think it will be way too small. I bought the size 1 and it was already terribly small  I think HKtaitai is right might be very hard to find now and if you do find one on ebay from past sales they have sold for USD 390 to 490, pricey! Good Luck!


----------



## hktaitai

Coreena said:


> I think its definitely the better choice  x Hope you're having a lovely day HKtaitai



You too  XX


----------



## am2022

Guys... since no modelling pics today..
hope you don't mind more rosie h.w. pics...

love the last jacket in black..

hktaitai - you have the same fur!!!


----------



## mandicakes

stefeilnately said:


> Hello everyone..I am new to Isabel Marant and late to the party. Was wondering if anyone has seen this sweater in my signature anywhere? Have been looking for it in size 0 for the longest time..


 
Hey there,

The sweater from the S/S have been selling for ridiculously high prices on ebay. I've been searching myself. The one in the ad that you are looking for I actually saw one sell for $700US on ebay. I thought no-one would pay for it and it would come down but someone snapped it straight up.  Considering they sold at stores for approximately half of that I thought it was a lot.

I've been told that IM is actually re-releasing that particular sweater for this winter but in a much heavier/warmer wool fabric. I know it is coming in the ecru colour but unsure of other colours. It will of course be more expensive due to being wool. There are some goregous sweaters getting released for winter so thought I would give you a heads up.  Just make sure as soon as they are released you get them straight away because no doubt people will be buying them to put on ebay for high prices.

Good luck xx


----------



## mandicakes

amacasa said:


> the poppy is being produced now in different colors for each season.
> there has been some beige and cobalt blue for spring.
> 
> try mrs h boutique.. they should still have the cobalt blue.
> good luck!


 

Ooh!!! Gorgeous!  Thanks so much


----------



## am2022

You are very welcome!!!



mandicakes said:


> Ooh!!! Gorgeous! Thanks so much


----------



## am2022

and more...


----------



## mandicakes

amacasa said:


> You are very welcome!!!


 
Sold out at Mrs H


----------



## KristyDarling

Amacasa, thanks for all the Rosie pics!! She's like IM's brand ambassador or something! Well, her and Kate Bosworth.  

I'm glad I didn't pull the trigger on the black Dickers the other day, because I was able to get the Lexy jacket (bordeaux) today from LaRee boutique up in Washington state! It's a size 1 and apparently it's cut very small just like its predecessors from previous seasons (Etien! Elali!). Here's hoping it fits!

PS -- to satisfy my Black Dicker craving, I "settled" for a similar but far less expensive bootie by Matt Bernson called the Jardin bootie.  I have other shoes by Matt Bernson and I love them.  Revolve should be sending it to me soon, I'll let you all know how it compares to my taupe Dickers!


----------



## stefeilnately

Coreena said:


> Try ebay stefeilnately, there isnt one now but I have seen them listed here and there.  Dont get the size 0 I think it will be way too small. I bought the size 1 and it was already terribly small  I think HKtaitai is right might be very hard to find now and if you do find one on ebay from past sales they have sold for USD 390 to 490, pricey! Good Luck!



Thanks to all you ladies who responded! I am a US 4 and recenly missed out on a size 0 on ebay which has bust measurements 18 inches across. Coreena, can i please ask what US size are you?


----------



## stefeilnately

mandicakes said:


> Hey there,
> 
> The sweater from the S/S have been selling for ridiculously high prices on ebay. I've been searching myself. The one in the ad that you are looking for I actually saw one sell for $700US on ebay. I thought no-one would pay for it and it would come down but someone snapped it straight up.  Considering they sold at stores for approximately half of that I thought it was a lot.
> 
> I've been told that IM is actually re-releasing that particular sweater for this winter but in a much heavier/warmer wool fabric. I know it is coming in the ecru colour but unsure of other colours. It will of course be more expensive due to being wool. There are some goregous sweaters getting released for winter so thought I would give you a heads up.  Just make sure as soon as they are released you get them straight away because no doubt people will be buying them to put on ebay for high prices.
> 
> Good luck xx




Oh thanks for sharing... I live in Singapore so the cotton one from Spring Summer would be perfect! So wool would not work for me


----------



## Coreena

stefeilnately said:


> Thanks to all you ladies who responded! I am a US 4 and recenly missed out on a size 0 on ebay which has bust measurements 18 inches across. Coreena, can i please ask what US size are you?


US 4 as well. When i put on the size 1 it was almost skin tight. But after you wear it in a bit is will loosen and fit more flattering on the body. So i assume size 0 would be very small maybe skin tight hehe but if you have narrow shoulders could be okay? .. the way the model wears it is nicer a little bit sloughy, afterall it is a sweater. I hope i havent confused you. Just want to inform you that is was tight when i received the size 1 so i assume 0 would be even smaller XP 1 Should be perfect tho because it will stretch


----------



## Coreena

stefeilnately said:


> Oh thanks for sharing... I live in Singapore so the cotton one from Spring Summer would be perfect! So wool would not work for me


Yes you will break out in a sweat frenzy hehehe XP


----------



## am2022

Kristy .. you are very welcome...

Woohoo. the lexy jacket in bordeaux???  wow... hktaitai got one as well.

good price huh?  

funny as laree boutique emailed me 3 weeks ago about their sale and im eyeing their dylan trouser but haven't pulled the trigger yet...

now.. lexy.. let me email them then...

do post pics once you get them!


KristyDarling said:


> Amacasa, thanks for all the Rosie pics!! She's like IM's brand ambassador or something! Well, her and Kate Bosworth.
> 
> I'm glad I didn't pull the trigger on the black Dickers the other day, because I was able to get the Lexy jacket (bordeaux) today from LaRee boutique up in Washington state! It's a size 1 and apparently it's cut very small just like its predecessors from previous seasons (Etien! Elali!). Here's hoping it fits!
> 
> PS -- to satisfy my Black Dicker craving, I "settled" for a similar but far less expensive bootie by Matt Bernson called the Jardin bootie.  I have other shoes by Matt Bernson and I love them. Revolve should be sending it to me soon, I'll let you all know how it compares to my taupe Dickers!


----------



## stefeilnately

Coreena said:


> US 4 as well. When i put on the size 1 it was almost skin tight. But after you wear it in a bit is will loosen and fit more flattering on the body. So i assume size 0 would be very small maybe skin tight hehe but if you have narrow shoulders could be okay? .. the way the model wears it is nicer a little bit sloughy, afterall it is a sweater. I hope i havent confused you. Just want to inform you that is was tight when i received the size 1 so i assume 0 would be even smaller XP 1 Should be perfect tho because it will stretch




Oh this is very helpful!! I will probably need a 1 or 2 then. Thank you for sharing

Anyone see one please let me know...don't mind if it is pre-owned!! Many thanks!!


----------



## Coreena

stefeilnately said:


> Oh this is very helpful!! I will probably need a 1 or 2 then. Thank you for sharing
> 
> Anyone see one please let me know...don't mind if it is pre-owned!! Many thanks!!


I think size 1 is perfect but if you like it more slouchy size 2 would be a good size  

Will keep my eyes peeled if i see around lurking around I msg u


----------



## DollyAntics

Hi hope I can help! I have the Otway boots in size 39 and normally take a size 38. I also just bought the Bekket high tops in the navy/cream colourway in size 39 as this style also runs small. HTH! 



juliebeau said:


> I've seen a few "otway" listings on ebay in the past few weeks. I starting to bid on a pair in size 39 as I've heard they run small (I'm normally a 38). But when I emailed the seller to ask if she thought a 39 would work for me she said she thought they'd be too big. So I got scared and stopped bidding! They sold for $675, can you believe it!!!!!?? I now regret it.
> 
> Can anyone confirm if the Otways run small? Sizing up is the way to go?


----------



## juliebeau

DollyAntics said:


> Hi hope I can help! I have the Otway boots in size 39 and normally take a size 38. I also just bought the Bekket high tops in the navy/cream colourway in size 39 as this style also runs small. HTH!



Thanks Dolly!! This does help...I just purchased the Bobbys in 39, so I think I would definitely get the Otways in 39 if I ever come across them again! Let me know if you're interested in selling yours


----------



## am2022

sorry to hear this.

tell me what color and size again and i will PM you once i stumble on a pair!



mandicakes said:


> Sold out at Mrs H


----------



## am2022

As everyone is busy with acquisitions - clothes, acc. and shoes... 
how about some more modelling pics...

Sorry if its a lot ...but when you are trying to put a ban on yourself  .. you can just look at the pics and enjoy right???


----------



## am2022

and one overdose pic!!!


----------



## KristyDarling

^^ Hehe. Amacasa, you rock!


----------



## am2022

Kristy....

I just saw you are on a BAN as well... haha!!!  We are on the same boat!!!

Miss marant is a serious threat !!! I need Monsieur Hannibal Lecter's straight jacket to stop me!!!  So , i just look at fab photos to keep me busy instead of online shops!  Lol!


KristyDarling said:


> ^^ Hehe. Amacasa, you rock!


----------



## nelstar

Loving all the Rosie pics (makes me glad I called my youngest daughter Rosie!!!)

Just asked this in the IM boots thread, but thought I'd ask here:

Does anyone have a full list of online Isabel Marant stockists?

I'm after a pair of Noir (black) Dickers in size 40.

I'm in Australia, so UK prices work out best for us at the moment, but I'm happy to buy from anywhere!  Thank you.


----------



## KristyDarling

amacasa said:


> Kristy....
> 
> I just saw you are on a BAN as well... haha!!!  We are on the same boat!!!
> 
> Miss marant is a serious threat !!! I need Monsieur Hannibal Lecter's straight jacket to stop me!!!  So , i just look at fab photos to keep me busy instead of online shops!  Lol!



Girl, I've had my "ban" in my siggie for awhile now and look how much good it's done me! Who was I kidding??  What is that saying about good intentions paving the road to hell?!


----------



## vancitygirl

juliebeau said:


> Hi! I'm new here, but wanted to let you know that DIANI just got their first shipment of IM in, including the Bobbys in anthracite. (http://www.dianiboutique.com/Bobby-Sneaker_MPD4263:cPath-106.html) I was in Barneys yesterday and tried on the Bobbys in navy, and I cannot stop thinking about them. The navy is so dark it looks black. I personally prefer the suede over the suede/leather combo, but I don't think you can go wrong either way!
> 
> Also check out Rumi rocking the white/beige Bettys: http://www.fashiontoast.com/2011/07/plain-and-simple.html


 

Hello hello,
can anyone help out with the sizing of the betty & bobby's?  I am loving the betty's in the white/beige and the bobby's in anthracite suede, but don't know if they run small/ big/or true to size.  I am a size US 7.5.  Any advice would be helpful!!  Thanks


----------



## linabina

nelstar said:


> Loving all the Rosie pics (makes me glad I called my youngest daughter Rosie!!!)
> 
> Just asked this in the IM boots thread, but thought I'd ask here:
> 
> Does anyone have a full list of online Isabel Marant stockists?
> 
> I'm after a pair of Noir (black) Dickers in size 40.
> 
> I'm in Australia, so UK prices work out best for us at the moment, but I'm happy to buy from anywhere!  Thank you.



hey! email me at la-vintage@hotmail.com. i can definitely help you! xo.


----------



## Coreena

vancitygirl said:


> Hello hello,
> can anyone help out with the sizing of the betty & bobby's?  I am loving the betty's in the white/beige and the bobby's in anthracite suede, but don't know if they run small/ big/or true to size.  I am a size US 7.5.  Any advice would be helpful!!  Thanks


i should receive my betty's monday id say. So i can tell u then  so far all the SA had said true to size. tho if you are between sizes to take the next size up


----------



## hktaitai

Coreena said:


> so far all the SA had said true to size. tho if you are between sizes to take the next size up



I think so, too


----------



## Coreena

hktaitai said:


> I think so, too


hey hktaitai! I should be getting my sneakers this monday  Im afraid they may be too big XP I have my small feet lol ... i guess I have to wait and see  fingers crossed!


----------



## juliebeau

vancitygirl said:


> Hello hello,
> can anyone help out with the sizing of the betty & bobby's?  I am loving the betty's in the white/beige and the bobby's in anthracite suede, but don't know if they run small/ big/or true to size.  I am a size US 7.5.  Any advice would be helpful!!  Thanks



I am also a US 7.5, and I got the Bobbys in a 39. I tried on both the 38s and 39s and I felt I got a little more room in the 39s without swimming in them. I tried them on with ankle socks that aren't too thick or thin. Hope that helps!!!


----------



## zzhoneybee

vancitygirl said:


> Hello hello,
> can anyone help out with the sizing of the betty & bobby's?  I am loving the betty's in the white/beige and the bobby's in anthracite suede, but don't know if they run small/ big/or true to size.  I am a size US 7.5.  Any advice would be helpful!!  Thanks




Hi Vancitygirl!

I am a true US 8.5 and have the Bobbys in rust suede in a 39.  They fit perfectly.

Hope this helps!!  


BTW- has anyone seen the Fringe boots on the US Net-a-porter website??


----------



## hktaitai

Coreena said:


> hey hktaitai! I should be getting my sneakers this monday  Im afraid they may be too big XP I have my small feet lol ... i guess I have to wait and see  fingers crossed!



Fingers crossed! Meanwhile don't worry too much. I normally am 36.5-37. I picked my Bettys in 38 'cos I like wearing them with thick sports socks


----------



## am2022

pretty quiet... 
so some more mod pics... this time one of my favorite fashion editor/ blogger


----------



## am2022

here it is!
jacket : givenchy
bag: balenciaga
Shoes:  Marant


----------



## am2022

one more:
Top and shoes: Marant
Bag:  Stella M.


----------



## mercer

thanks for the pics amacasa!  She is such a beauty and so stylish!  I love her blog!

Got my dickers the other day- very chic!  I was very torn as they were a smidge small for me.  I've kept too many expensive shoes with the idea that, "they will stretch" and they never do!  So the dickers went back to NAP.  Sometimes letting go is the best thing to do!


----------



## vancitygirl

Coreena said:


> Hi juliebeau thanks for the info  Im on the hunt for these sneaks and I will get them lol .. Just emailed Selfrigdes hoping they will have them in the white/beige combo


 

Hey Coreena,

Did Selfridges get back to you yet?  I emailed them too, and this is what they said:

*"I can confirm that our Isabel Marant department within Selfridges does not offer an international mail order facility, therefore, we will be unable to ship the shoes to the USA for you. Currently our online stores does also only deliver to the United Kingdom, however, we are looking to expand this for international orders in the future. *

*If you do have anyone in England who is able to visit the store on your behalf the trainers are currently in stock and retail for £440.00. *

*I do hope that this information is useful to you and thank you for taking the time to contact Selfridges"*

 **only thing is is that i'm in Vancouver, BC, Canada, not USA.


----------



## KristyDarling

Mercer -- sad you had to send them back, but at least now you know for sure what size you will need! 

Amacasa -- that's my favorite blog too!!! Her aesthetic is so similar to mine, except that I can't pull off what she can, with her tall and skinny frame and mile-long legs! She does a lot of slouchy, oversized 80s-style sweaters that totally work on her, but on me they would just look boxy and frumpy.  Gosh durn my 5'2" stumpy frame....thanks Mom and Dad!! 

So I received my black Matt Bernson Jardin booties (my poor man's version of the Dickers) and they were so disappointing. The leather was stiff and hard, and it was far from the instant "aaaaaah" heaven you feel after slipping on a pair of Dickers, the fit was so awkward! Once you've experienced the 100% comfort and style of Dickers, you can't go back! I decided I'm just going to save up for another pair instead of trying to get a cheaper lookalike. 

My Lexy jacket should get here by Tuesday or Wednesday....I can't wait!!


----------



## angelastoel

on the right picture you can see my Dicker boots and also my July jacket, but I am still not sure about it... I can't stop thinking about the original July and think I should keer the money apart for when that one comes up somewhere, but then I might end up without no jacket. what do you girls think????


----------



## lotusfire

Keep the jacket! It is amazing.



angelastoel said:


> on the right picture you can see my Dicker boots and also my July jacket, but I am still not sure about it... I can't stop thinking about the original July and think I should keer the money apart for when that one comes up somewhere, but then I might end up without no jacket. what do you girls think????


----------



## am2022

i would keep this... the other july jacket with the turquoise is just as fab... but if you have a jacket with turquoise already then this is something different.. KWIM?


----------



## angelastoel

hktaitai said:


> Hi gals, I have just got these from the 2011 FW season...
> 
> ...BETTY leather and suede sneakers with 2" concealed wedge heels in black...
> 
> ...GHAZO fine-knit semi-sheer viscose and cashmere-blend shawl in cerise...
> (pic doesn't depict the color well; see http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/171379 for the true color)
> 
> ...Etoile LEXY wool-mix leather-trimmed jacket in bordeaux...
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



I was wondering if the colours of this jacket are like on this picture, it looks a little bit purple-ish, is it like that or a true bordeaux colour?

And how does it fit?

Can't get it out of my head...Thank you!!!


----------



## DollyAntics

I made a choice between the 2 and I went for the original. IMO original and the best! This jacket looks great on you but if your heart is set on the original I say go with your heart, these things always show up on eBay...



angelastoel said:


> on the right picture you can see my Dicker boots and also my July jacket, but I am still not sure about it... I can't stop thinking about the original July and think I should keer the money apart for when that one comes up somewhere, but then I might end up without no jacket. what do you girls think????


----------



## therealblonde

I realllly splurged this week -- not only did I buy Dicker boots in taupe, I also got the Wabi leopard-print cords..... LOVES! 

PS This is only my 2nd post on this site, and the first including an image so I hope I'm doing it right 

ETA Okay, I don't know how to do it! But here's the url: http://www.matchesfashion.com/pws/i...bi24e132p_leo/zoom/et-b-wabi24e132p_leo_2.jpg


----------



## am2022

therealblonde.. congrats.. those look fab!
welcome to TPF as well..

now how about some modelling pics!!!

If its one thing we have in common.. we love fab pics!


----------



## therealblonde

amacasa said:


> therealblonde.. congrats.. those look fab!
> welcome to TPF as well..
> 
> now how about some modelling pics!!!
> 
> If its one thing we have in common.. we love fab pics!


So how do I include pics? I copied the url of the location of the picture in the window of 'insert image', but it didn't work.


----------



## therealblonde

amacasa said:


> therealblonde.. congrats.. those look fab!
> welcome to TPF as well..
> 
> now how about some modelling pics!!!
> 
> If its one thing we have in common.. we love fab pics!


And thanks for the welcome!

I love the IM thread - she's one of my fave designers, and has been for years.


----------



## mercer

Keep it!  You look fantastic and it's such a special piece!!!!!



angelastoel said:


> on the right picture you can see my Dicker boots and also my July jacket, but I am still not sure about it... I can't stop thinking about the original July and think I should keer the money apart for when that one comes up somewhere, but then I might end up without no jacket. what do you girls think????


----------



## hktaitai

angelastoel said:


> I was wondering if the colours of this jacket are like on this picture, it looks a little bit purple-ish, is it like that or a true bordeaux colour?
> 
> And how does it fit?
> 
> Can't get it out of my head...Thank you!!!


 
Hi *angelastoel*, first and foremost, do keep the NAP-exclusive July.  You look amazing in it!

As for the colour of the Lexy, please forgive my iPhone which doesn't depict the true colour well.  Please refer to http://pedestoffershop.com/women/jackets/isabel-marant/isabel-marant-lexy-jacket-bordeaux for better representation of colour 

My Lexy is size 1, while I wear July in 0.  HTH.


----------



## Coreena

hktaitai said:


> Fingers crossed! Meanwhile don't worry too much. I normally am 36.5-37. I picked my Bettys in 38 'cos I like wearing them with thick sports socks


yeah your right  i should get them today! PP No go with the white betty's SOHO NY said they dont ship internationally and no one else has the white betty's *cries*


----------



## Coreena

juliebeau said:


> I am also a US 7.5, and I got the Bobbys in a 39. I tried on both the 38s and 39s and I felt I got a little more room in the 39s without swimming in them. I tried them on with ankle socks that aren't too thick or thin. Hope that helps!!!


oh thats good news juliebeau  so my size 37's should be a good fit in that case  so in your personal opinion do you feel these fit smaller then the dickers?


----------



## Coreena

vancitygirl said:


> Hey Coreena,
> 
> Did Selfridges get back to you yet?  I emailed them too, and this is what they said:
> 
> *"I can confirm that our Isabel Marant department within Selfridges does not offer an international mail order facility, therefore, we will be unable to ship the shoes to the USA for you. Currently our online stores does also only deliver to the United Kingdom, however, we are looking to expand this for international orders in the future. *
> 
> *If you do have anyone in England who is able to visit the store on your behalf the trainers are currently in stock and retail for £440.00. *
> 
> *I do hope that this information is useful to you and thank you for taking the time to contact Selfridges"*
> 
> **only thing is is that i'm in Vancouver, BC, Canada, not USA.


hey vancity girl! Hmm they never said I couldnt purchase internationally. They just said they didnt have the sneakers in stock. They told me something different  

"Thank you for your email dated 19th July 2011.

I have been in contact with our Isabel Marant department within store and unfortunately we do not stock the Isabel Marant Betty shoe in beige/white. If you would like to contact the department directly to find out any more information regarding our Isabel Marant range of shoes please contact 0207 318 3233 and they would be more than happy to assist you.

I do hope this information is useful to you and if I can be of any further assistance please do not hesitate to contact me by email or by telephone on the number below and select option 2.

Once again, thank you for taking the time to contact Selfridges."


----------



## juliebeau

Coreena said:


> oh thats good news juliebeau  so my size 37's should be a good fit in that case  so in your personal opinion do you feel these fit smaller then the dickers?



I have Dickers from last season in a size 38. They fit a little on the small size with socks, but without socks they fit well. The 39s are definitely too big though. So, yes, I think the Bobbys run smaller than the Dickers.


----------



## Coreena

juliebeau said:


> I have Dickers from last season in a size 38. They fit a little on the small size with socks, but without socks they fit well. The 39s are definitely too big though. So, yes, I think the Bobbys run smaller than the Dickers.


oh no! I purchased the bettys not the bobby's XP guess i have to wait and see tonight if they fit or not  What colour did you end up getting the bobby's? i saw on ebay the two tone anthracite we spoke about a while a go, here is the link  


http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Isabel-M...74658?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4aad2b47a2


----------



## vancitygirl

Coreena said:


> hey vancity girl! Hmm they never said I couldnt purchase internationally. They just said they didnt have the sneakers in stock. They told me something different
> 
> "Thank you for your email dated 19th July 2011.
> 
> I have been in contact with our Isabel Marant department within store and unfortunately we do not stock the Isabel Marant Betty shoe in beige/white. If you would like to contact the department directly to find out any more information regarding our Isabel Marant range of shoes please contact 0207 318 3233 and they would be more than happy to assist you.
> 
> I do hope this information is useful to you and if I can be of any further assistance please do not hesitate to contact me by email or by telephone on the number below and select option 2.
> 
> Once again, thank you for taking the time to contact Selfridges."


 
Hey Coreena,
I wonder what's going on?  Why two different replies?  Anyways, were you able to track down a pair of betty's in white/beige combo?  

Let us know about your betty purchase.  I would love to know about the fit.  Thanks!!


----------



## Coreena

vancitygirl said:


> Hey Coreena,
> I wonder what's going on?  Why two different replies?  Anyways, were you able to track down a pair of betty's in white/beige combo?
> 
> Let us know about your betty purchase.  I would love to know about the fit.  Thanks!!


I dont know, maybe they have robot replies and they just copy and paste them lol .. No joy as yet  But ill let you know if I find a pair and as well as how they fit. What size are you normally vancitygirl?


----------



## juliebeau

Coreena said:


> oh no! I purchased the bettys not the bobby's XP guess i have to wait and see tonight if they fit or not  What colour did you end up getting the bobby's? i saw on ebay the two tone anthracite we spoke about a while a go, here is the link
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Isabel-M...74658?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4aad2b47a2



I got the marines! I am hopeful that someday she will redo the Dickers in anthracite and I'd rather have those in anthracite than the Bobbys 
Do your Bettys fit?


----------



## am2022

caroline S.


----------



## vancitygirl

Coreena said:


> I dont know, maybe they have robot replies and they just copy and paste them lol .. No joy as yet  But ill let you know if I find a pair and as well as how they fit. What size are you normally vancitygirl?


 

Hi Coreena,

I am a US7.5.  I have the black dickers in a 38, but think I could have gotten away with a 37.  I am waiting for restock of the taupe dickers at the store, so hopefully I could try on the 37's.  Depending on the fit of the 37, I may sell my black pair and hopefully repurchase in a sz 37.

As for the Betty's, I was curious on how they fit.  I wanted to know if they ran small.  So please post your findings when you can!  Thx!!


----------



## stefeilnately

Any collector of Isabel Marant pieces who can share a little history on the designer? Prior to the first show in 2008 Fall, anyone here here has any of her older pieces to share? Would love to see pics please


----------



## amoree

Can someone please help me find the Rodger silk jacket


----------



## marmic

Try here:  

http://cgi.ebay.fr/VESTES-ISABEL-MA...=FR_Vêtements_pour_femmes&hash=item1c1d7fcb89

(not my listing)


----------



## angelastoel

thanks for all the advise. I have probably tracked down the original July jacket, so that makes my decision a lot easier, because now I know I am not left without no jacket at all. Still hard to let such a piece of art go, but you can't have everything and I already have so much amazing jackets, I can't complain, hehe!


----------



## am2022

been wanting the out of africe necklace and finally arrived last night from NAP... but the chains are all intertwined and spent about 20 minutes trying to untangle it... but gave up..

Please those that have the out of africa necklace..  please post close up pics of the chain part near the closure/ lock so i somehow will get an idea where to start this untangling...

i was thinking if it doesn't get untangle tonight, i would just return it to NAP!  Lol.. talk about impatience!


----------



## am2022

ladies.. no need for pics.. i was able to magnify the pics over at net a porter...
will try again tonight!

wish me luck!


----------



## amoree

marmic said:


> Try here:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.fr/VESTES-ISABEL-MA...=FR_Vêtements_pour_femmes&hash=item1c1d7fcb89
> 
> (not my listing)



Your a gem!!
How come I couldn't find this on there?! Does that mean they don't ship overseas?


----------



## Amsterdam

I'm sorry but this seller doesn't ship overseas, it says so in the listing.


----------



## amoree

Amsterdam said:


> I'm sorry but this seller doesn't ship overseas, it says so in the listing.




Is it completely impossible to get it to Aus? Anyone know of a mail forwarding service?


----------



## marmic

I would email the seller and let them know you are interested and live in Oz.  I have bought many of my Isabel Marant pieces from the french ebay and often many sellers will state they don't ship internationally.  However, after emailing many agree to send overseas.  I am not fluent in French so usually use a translator like babelfish to inquire.  HTH.


----------



## hktaitai

amacasa said:


> been wanting the out of africe necklace and finally arrived last night from NAP... but the chains are all intertwined and spent about 20 minutes trying to untangle it... but gave up..
> 
> Please those that have the out of africa necklace.. please post close up pics of the chain part near the closure/ lock so i somehow will get an idea where to start this untangling...
> 
> i was thinking if it doesn't get untangle tonight, i would just return it to NAP! Lol.. talk about impatience!


 
Congrats *amacasa*   The Out of Africa series is beautiful.  Did you get the 3-tier necklace from NAP?  It's a piece of art 

Mine is a one-tier version - a gift from my Marant store


----------



## KristyDarling

Angelastoel -- you look amazing in the NAP July! But if your heart is with the turquoise version, you should absolutely get the one you love more. When I let my turquoise July go, you can bet I cried actual tears! How shallow huh? But, it was THAT special.  

Amacasa -- I LOVE that necklace!! The workmanship on it is amazing. You can see the quality in every stone, and in the heft of the necklace. Congrats! (and best of luck with detangling)

I got my bordeaux Etoile Lexy jacket today. I am in loooooove!!! It's really similar in style to the Etien and Elali jackets from past seasons, but the Lexy is more sweater-like (it's not lined) as opposed to jacket-like. Kind of like a really soft, stretchy, boiled wool zipped cardie sweater with the classic IM shoulder pads....the end result is just SO flattering! If you can get your hands on one, DO IT!!! Like her other jackets, it runs a size small. I got a 1 and it is perfect. 

That said, I only have one concern about the Lexy -- I believe it will pill very easily. I figure as long as I'm not wearing it daily or being rough with it, that should minimize pilling....?


----------



## hktaitai

stefeilnately said:


> Any collector of Isabel Marant pieces who can share a little history on the designer? Prior to the first show in 2008 Fall, anyone here here has any of her older pieces to share? Would love to see pics please


 
Hello *stefeilnately*, great suggestion!  Let me be the first to share ......
My first Isabel Marant pieces were her linen tees, bought some time since 2004 or 2005.  Her linen tees are the best (so are Hartford's, by the way.  See http://www.vogue.co.uk/news/2011/06/13/hartford-new-collection---former-hermes-designer), which she does every season, in different sleeve lengths and shapes.  In the past they were made in France (which I love), but these days it'd usually be somewhere in eastern European.  But still, I can't stop stocking up new colours every season


----------



## hktaitai

KristyDarling said:


> That said, I only have one concern about the Lexy -- I believe it will pill very easily. I figure as long as I'm not wearing it daily or being rough with it, that should minimize pilling....?


 

Easy.  You buy one more, LOL!!!  
Seriously.  Congrats on your bordeaux Lexy, *KristyDarling*!  Rock it and enjoy it to the hilt.  Don't worry about the pilling - just see it as a proof of how much you love this beauty


----------



## KristyDarling

hktaitai said:


> Easy.  You buy one more, LOL!!!
> Seriously.  Congrats on your bordeaux Lexy, *KristyDarling*!  Rock it and enjoy it to the hilt.  Don't worry about the pilling - just see it as a proof of how much you love this beauty



LOL. You are the WORST (or, best!) enabler!  And I remember what you said earlier about bordeaux Dickers....ohhhh, so tempting! Black, bordeaux, black, bordeaux......ACK!!! They're both beautiful!


----------



## hktaitai

KristyDarling said:


> LOL. You are the WORST (or, best!) enabler!  And I remember what you said earlier about bordeaux Dickers....ohhhh, so tempting! Black, bordeaux, black, bordeaux......ACK!!! They're both beautiful!


 
Hehe 
I'm still waiting patiently for my bordeaux Dickers...  But yesterday I got the chance to try on the new season's Dickers (in a dark brownish - or olive? - color) and had to agree with most of you that they are more TTS than the previous seasons'.  I wear my Lacows in 38 (I'm a usual 36.5-37) and love the fit.  But I'm not so sure about this season's Dickers in 38, while 37 seems a bit snug.  Anyway, I'm going to try on again both sizes when the bordeaux ones arrive before deciding which to buy 
Meanwhile, let me share with you what I bought yesterday...
2 Etoile cashmere-blend long-sleeve tees, in bordeaux and black...


----------



## stefeilnately

hktaitai said:


> Hello *stefeilnately*, great suggestion!  Let me be the first to share ......
> My first Isabel Marant pieces were her linen tees, bought some time since 2004 or 2005.  Her linen tees are the best (so are Hartford's, by the way.  See http://www.vogue.co.uk/news/2011/06/13/hartford-new-collection---former-hermes-designer), which she does every season, in different sleeve lengths and shapes.  In the past they were made in France (which I love), but these days it'd usually be somewhere in eastern European.  But still, I can't stop stocking up new colours every season



Thanks for obliging! I love that she uses many natural fabrics like cotton and silk in her dresses. I have gotten some of her vintage pieces lately and cant wait for them to arrive!


----------



## hktaitai

stefeilnately said:


> Thanks for obliging! I love that she uses many natural fabrics like cotton and silk in her dresses. I have gotten some of her vintage pieces lately and cant wait for them to arrive!


 
Wow, congrats!!  Please show us pics when they arrive


----------



## am2022

Kristy and Hktaitai... ive tried for at least 2 hours to untangle...

its taking too much of my time.. and i think i will never be successful.

its going back... (  really sad about this...

If net a porter offers a replacement, i will grab it ... pending that its really laid out in a perfect detangled way... wow the trouble we go to for these pieces...   i swear all these effort and time... i could have probably learned a new language by now..



KristyDarling said:


> Angelastoel -- you look amazing in the NAP July! But if your heart is with the turquoise version, you should absolutely get the one you love more. When I let my turquoise July go, you can bet I cried actual tears! How shallow huh? But, it was THAT special.
> 
> Amacasa -- I LOVE that necklace!! The workmanship on it is amazing. You can see the quality in every stone, and in the heft of the necklace. Congrats! (and best of luck with detangling)
> 
> I got my bordeaux Etoile Lexy jacket today. I am in loooooove!!! It's really similar in style to the Etien and Elali jackets from past seasons, but the Lexy is more sweater-like (it's not lined) as opposed to jacket-like. Kind of like a really soft, stretchy, boiled wool zipped cardie sweater with the classic IM shoulder pads....the end result is just SO flattering! If you can get your hands on one, DO IT!!! Like her other jackets, it runs a size small. I got a 1 and it is perfect.
> 
> That said, I only have one concern about the Lexy -- I believe it will pill very easily. I figure as long as I'm not wearing it daily or being rough with it, that should minimize pilling....?


----------



## angelastoel

KristyDarling said:


> Angelastoel -- you look amazing in the NAP July! But if your heart is with the turquoise version, you should absolutely get the one you love more. When I let my turquoise July go, you can bet I cried actual tears! How shallow huh? But, it was THAT special.



You let the turqoise July go??? Why??? Have you kept another jacket from that line? I know myself very well and once something is "set" in my mind I just have to have it and won't forget about it. My mother caals me "a pitbull" once she bites she won't let go, hehe. So it's better not to resist I will constantly look for alternatives that not completely satisfy me....


----------



## KristyDarling

angelastoel said:


> You let the turqoise July go??? Why??? Have you kept another jacket from that line? I know myself very well and once something is "set" in my mind I just have to have it and won't forget about it. My mother caals me "a pitbull" once she bites she won't let go, hehe. So it's better not to resist I will constantly look for alternatives that not completely satisfy me....



I had ordered both the Jordan (red version) and the July, with the intention of keeping just one. Which was DH's idea, not mine of course.   I agonized over it because both were absolutely stunning, and very flattering. I decided that I would keep the Jordan because it suited my casual lifestyle better and I thought I'd get more wear out of it. Of course, now I regret letting that exquisite July go! So if you can't stop thinking about the it, then it's a sure sign that you should get it!


----------



## jellybebe

Finally got my first and second IM pieces! I got a tweed Felix jacket (from the Etoile line) and a pair of miel Dickers! So happy! But I am dying for the furry jacket that Caroline is wearing on her blog Caroline's Mode. Has anyone seen this?
http://carolinesmode.com/?p=7


----------



## angelastoel

KristyDarling said:


> I had ordered both the Jordan (red version) and the July, with the intention of keeping just one. Which was DH's idea, not mine of course.   I agonized over it because both were absolutely stunning, and very flattering. I decided that I would keep the Jordan because it suited my casual lifestyle better and I thought I'd get more wear out of it. Of course, now I regret letting that exquisite July go! So if you can't stop thinking about the it, then it's a sure sign that you should get it!



I had the same "problem" between the jordan and the july, I know I would get more wear out of the Jordan but the July is more unique, I eventually have decided to get the July, and if I stumble in the future on the Jordan I might get that one as well.


----------



## ciyi

jellybebe said:


> Finally got my first and second IM pieces! I got a tweed Felix jacket (from the Etoile line) and a pair of miel Dickers! So happy! But I am dying for the furry jacket that Caroline is wearing on her blog Caroline's Mode. Has anyone seen this?
> http://carolinesmode.com/?p=7


Yes it is called the acebo jacket. There is one on eBay now. 

I own one and it is amazing!


----------



## calisnoopy

does anyone have pics of how they've worn their Isabel Marant sneakers with outfits?

would love to see


----------



## am2022

Kristy./... please post pics of the lexy so we get to see this beauty!!!

Im still on the fence about the material... but the color is so fab!!!



KristyDarling said:


> Angelastoel -- you look amazing in the NAP July! But if your heart is with the turquoise version, you should absolutely get the one you love more. When I let my turquoise July go, you can bet I cried actual tears! How shallow huh? But, it was THAT special.
> 
> Amacasa -- I LOVE that necklace!! The workmanship on it is amazing. You can see the quality in every stone, and in the heft of the necklace. Congrats! (and best of luck with detangling)
> 
> I got my bordeaux Etoile Lexy jacket today. I am in loooooove!!! It's really similar in style to the Etien and Elali jackets from past seasons, but the Lexy is more sweater-like (it's not lined) as opposed to jacket-like. Kind of like a really soft, stretchy, boiled wool zipped cardie sweater with the classic IM shoulder pads....the end result is just SO flattering! If you can get your hands on one, DO IT!!! Like her other jackets, it runs a size small. I got a 1 and it is perfect.
> 
> That said, I only have one concern about the Lexy -- I believe it will pill very easily. I figure as long as I'm not wearing it daily or being rough with it, that should minimize pilling....?


----------



## am2022

I want to see too!


calisnoopy said:


> does anyone have pics of how they've worn their Isabel Marant sneakers with outfits?
> 
> would love to see


----------



## KristyDarling

amacasa said:


> I want to see too!



Me three! I'm having trouble visualizing how I'd style it.


----------



## KristyDarling

amacasa said:


> Kristy./... please post pics of the lexy so we get to see this beauty!!!
> 
> Im still on the fence about the material... but the color is so fab!!!



I promise to try.  The color is indeed fab -- it's bordeaux with distinct navy tones. Sorta stripey, but not! 

I am dying to get the F/W All the Midnight In The World feather necklace. So versatile and boho and dressy and dressed-down all at once! Isabel is so good at what she does!


----------



## vancitygirl

juliebeau said:


> I am also a US 7.5, and I got the Bobbys in a 39. I tried on both the 38s and 39s and I felt I got a little more room in the 39s without swimming in them. I tried them on with ankle socks that aren't too thick or thin. Hope that helps!!!


 

Hi Juliebeau,

Nice to hear were the same size.  

Do you know anything about the sizing of the Betty's?  

I know that you have a 39 in the Bobby's... but do you know if they fit the same?  

Thanks!


----------



## hktaitai

vancitygirl said:


> Hi Juliebeau,
> Nice to hear were the same size.
> Do you know anything about the sizing of the Betty's?
> I know that you have a 39 in the Bobby's... but do you know if they fit the same?  Thanks!



Hi *vancitygirl*, just wanted to weigh in to share my experience... 

My normal shoe size is 36.5-37, but I picked my Bettys in 38 'cos I like wearing them with thick sports socks. 

(For reference/comparison,*I wear my Lacows in 38 and love the fit. But after trying on, I'm not so sure about this new season's Dickers in 38. While 37 feels a bit snug, I guess I'd still go for Dickers 37.)


----------



## juliebeau

vancitygirl said:


> Hi Juliebeau,
> 
> Nice to hear were the same size.
> 
> Do you know anything about the sizing of the Betty's?
> 
> I know that you have a 39 in the Bobby's... but do you know if they fit the same?
> 
> Thanks!



Hi VancityGirl...

I've never tried on the Bettys so I'm not much help  Sorry!


----------



## Jayne1

I don't have much fun/exceptional stuff from Isabel Marant.  I do have some easy-to-wear linen tee shirts and necklaces:


----------



## Jayne1

Bought this recently, it's from the Fall line.  I bought a winter hat in July! and the jersey top is really sheer.  Not sure how I'll wear it...


----------



## am2022

jayne.. love all your pieces.. so easy to wear and fun at the same time... congrats!


----------



## juliebeau

So I finally received my "Bobbys", at least what I thought were Bobbys....Inside the box marked "marine bobby" was a pair of black Bettys! What to do, what to do? I love the Bobbys, but I kind of love the Bettys now, too! 

And vancitygirl, the 39 Bettys fit me the way the 39 Bobbys did. A little big without socks, but no slippage, and I plan to wear them with socks anyway so the size is perfect.

Should I keep the black Bettys? Or try to exchange for the Marine Bobbys? Help !


----------



## am2022

how about before exchanging... we do mod pics first??? pretty please!


----------



## juliebeau

amacasa said:


> how about before exchanging... we do mod pics first??? pretty please!



ok these are bad iphone pics as I'm on my way out the door...plus I'm pregnant and not really feeling up to modeling for everyone  but here ya go!


----------



## vancitygirl

juliebeau said:


> So I finally received my "Bobbys", at least what I thought were Bobbys....Inside the box marked "marine bobby" was a pair of black Bettys! What to do, what to do? I love the Bobbys, but I kind of love the Bettys now, too!
> 
> And vancitygirl, the 39 Bettys fit me the way the 39 Bobbys did. A little big without socks, but no slippage, and I plan to wear them with socks anyway so the size is perfect.
> 
> Should I keep the black Bettys? Or try to exchange for the Marine Bobbys? Help !


 
Hi Juliebeau,

Happy to get fit advice, but i feel bad for your mishap.  The Betty's look good though!! So yeah... I can't say, they are both equally great!  

If you initially wanted the marine Bobby's I guess maybe exchange them...?    But I guess it can't hurt to have both


----------



## vancitygirl

hktaitai said:


> Hehe
> I'm still waiting patiently for my bordeaux Dickers...  But yesterday I got the chance to try on the new season's Dickers (in a dark brownish - or olive? - color) and had to agree with most of you that they are more TTS than the previous seasons'.  I wear my Lacows in 38 (I'm a usual 36.5-37) and love the fit.  But I'm not so sure about this season's Dickers in 38, while 37 seems a bit snug.  Anyway, I'm going to try on again both sizes when the bordeaux ones arrive before deciding which to buy
> Meanwhile, let me share with you what I bought yesterday...
> 2 Etoile cashmere-blend long-sleeve tees, in bordeaux and black...


 
Hi hktaitai,

Thanks for your advice on the Betty's!  Bordeaux dickers?  Please post pics when you can.  I am very curious on what the colour looks like!


----------



## am2022

Thanks so much... I love lOve it... I might go for the black poppyfirst & decide on this later!!!
Congrats on the pregnancy!!! You look awesome!


QUOTE=juliebeau;19540283]ok these are bad iphone pics as I'm on my way out the door...plus I'm pregnant and not really feeling up to modeling for everyone  but here ya go![/QUOTE]


----------



## hktaitai

Jayne1 said:


> I don't have much fun/exceptional stuff from Isabel Marant.  I do have some easy-to-wear linen tee shirts and necklaces:



Nice necklaces *Jayne1*
Also love the color of the 1st linen tee, and the scoop neck of the 2nd


----------



## hktaitai

juliebeau said:


> ok these are bad iphone pics as I'm on my way out the door...plus I'm pregnant and not really feeling up to modeling for everyone  but here ya go!



Lovely mod pics! And congrats  *juliebeau*


----------



## hktaitai

vancitygirl said:


> Hi hktaitai,
> 
> Thanks for your advice on the Betty's!  Bordeaux dickers?  Please post pics when you can.  I am very curious on what the colour looks like!



No prob *vancitygirl* 
And sure, I'll definitely share with you gals


----------



## juliebeau

thanks ladies  still haven't made up my mind.


----------



## mercer

The July jacket is back on NAP!  So pretty!  I can't believe it's available again!


----------



## calisnoopy

mercer said:


> The July jacket is back on NAP! So pretty! I can't believe it's available again!


 
ohhh thanks for posting!

hmmm i was originally after the turquoise beaded July jacket but that seems to be all sold out everywhere...

debating on the size now.

im usually a 1 in most Isabel Marant pieces, i'm 5'0 105lbs and wear a US 2-4, Chanel 36-38...

i don't like items too fitted under the arms to the point of restricting movement, but i also know this jacket is meant to be worn open for the most part and shouldn't be oversized/too loose...i just want it to also be comfortable...

do you girls think i should do a 1 or a 2 on the NAP July?

thanks!!!
xoxo


----------



## hktaitai

calisnoopy said:


> ohhh thanks for posting!
> hmmm i was originally after the turquoise beaded July jacket but that seems to be all sold out everywhere...debating on the size now.
> im usually a 1 in most Isabel Marant pieces, i'm 5'0 105lbs and wear a US 2-4, Chanel 36-38...
> i don't like items too fitted under the arms to the point of restricting movement, but i also know this jacket is meant to be worn open for the most part and shouldn't be oversized/too loose...i just want it to also be comfortable...do you girls think i should do a 1 or a 2 on the NAP July thanks!!!xoxo



Hi *calisnoopy*, if you usually wear Chanel 36-38 and don't like items too fitted under the arms, I'd suggest you take the July in size 1 (especially considering that the arm holes cut high). For reference, I wear Chanel jackets mostly in 34 (with a couple of them in 36) and my July's are in size 0. HTH


----------



## calisnoopy

hktaitai said:


> Hi *calisnoopy*, if you usually wear Chanel 36-38 and don't like items too fitted under the arms, I'd suggest you take the July in size 1 (especially considering that the arm holes cut high). For reference, I wear Chanel jackets mostly in 34 (with a couple of them in 36) and my July's are in size 0. HTH


 
thanks!!!

just ordered the 1


----------



## mercer

Congrats Calisnoopy!  It's such a special piece!  I'm so happy for you!


----------



## calisnoopy

^^aww thanks *mercer* everyones awesome pics and rave reviews finally convinced me and seeing it pop up on NAP...i wonder if its a re-release of the style?


----------



## hktaitai

calisnoopy said:


> thanks!!!
> 
> just ordered the 1




Congrats


----------



## Jayne1

calisnoopy said:


> ^^aww thanks *mercer* everyones awesome pics and rave reviews finally convinced me and seeing it pop up on NAP...i wonder if its a re-release of the style?


I wondered about that too.  At first I thought it was a return on NAP, but it must be a re-release if there are sizes to choose from!

I find IM fits large, which is why I like her. I could never get Prada and various other designers to fit the way I want.


----------



## amoree

<<<photo in next post>>>

Me with my favourite jacket!!  I want this so badly in the white/red combo.  Please tell me if anyone see's it!


----------



## amoree

AAAAAAhhhh I'm a newbie to photo uploads.  Hope this one works.  disregard the one above!!


----------



## Amsterdam

Hi Ladies,

I have a question about the Jordan jacket; is TTS or should get a size up?
TIA!


----------



## KristyDarling

Calisnoopy! I'm late to respond but CONGRATS on your forthcoming July! I think you picked the right size too. 

Amoree -- I love that jacket. I've never seen it in any shops, only online, so it must be a rare one. Try stalking *bay! Good luck!

Amsterdam -- I'd say size up in the Jordan. Even though it's meant to be a fitted look, it still runs very small. On paper, I would be a 0 in the Jordan, but in reality, the 1 fit me perfectly. HTH!


----------



## tonkamama

*Can you lovely ladies help?*  I am looking for a pairs of ISABEL MARANT DICKER BOOTS...  I am a US size 8 or 38 in boots, should I look up size 38 for her boots as well??  Do Dicker boots run smaller or larger?    TIA 

BTW: I am referring to F/W 2011 season.


----------



## amoree

Thanks KirstyDarling!
Anyone know where the sale stock goes from the Isabel Marant boutiques. Still wanting to chase up a few Spring Summer pieces!


----------



## Amsterdam

KristyDarling -- Thanks for your reply, I was about to buy a size 1, but will wait until i find a size 2 now.

Tonkamama --  The dickers run TTS this season, so I believe 38 will fit just fine. I wear a size 40 and bought the Dickers (in the new color Taupe) in that size and it' s a perfect fit!


----------



## calisnoopy

got my Isabel Marant July jacket in size 1 today, love NAP service and delivery!!

fits me perfectly, actually a tad loose in the body but the arms are fitted but i can move okay LOL (as long as i can reach across the table for food, jkkkk LOL)

thanks everyone for your pics and input!!!


----------



## am2022

congrats!!! post pics!


----------



## Jayne1

I bought this to wear during the hottest days of summer, when flash and shine and glitz just seem all wrong to wear...


----------



## KristyDarling

tonkamama said:


> *Can you lovely ladies help?*  I am looking for a pairs of ISABEL MARANT DICKER BOOTS...  I am a US size 8 or 38 in boots, should I look up size 38 for her boots as well??  Do Dicker boots run smaller or larger?    TIA
> 
> BTW: I am referring to F/W 2011 season.



I just heard from Roden Gray that they're getting a shipment of taupe Dickers in various sizes in a few weeks! They had sold out of all Dicker boots in all colors and sizes but are expecting this re-shipment soon. If you're interested in taupe, you may want to call to get on their list!


----------



## KristyDarling

Amsterdam said:


> KristyDarling -- Thanks for your reply, I was about to buy a size 1, but will wait until i find a size 2 now.



If you have very slim arms, the 1 might still work for you as the sleeves are tight but the body is "boxy." For reference, I'm 5'2" and 100lbs, I am petite everywhere except for my arms, which are thicker for my size. If it weren't for my arms, I'm pretty sure the 0 would have fit me. HTH!


----------



## KristyDarling

Calisnoopy -- congratulations!!!! Yes, the boxy body takes some getting used to, but that's why that jacket looks SOOO good with skinnies!  

Jayne1 -- I love those Africa necklaces. Gorgeous! I love their heft and workmanship!


----------



## tonkamama

KristyDarling said:


> I just heard from Roden Gray that they're getting a shipment of taupe Dickers in various sizes in a few weeks! They had sold out of all Dicker boots in all colors and sizes but are expecting this re-shipment soon. If you're interested in taupe, you may want to call to get on their list!




*Thank you so much for the info...  hope they can ship to US...  I will call.  *


----------



## hktaitai

Jayne1 said:


> I bought this to wear during the hottest days of summer, when flash and shine and glitz just seem all wrong to wear...


 
Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## hktaitai

calisnoopy said:


> got my Isabel Marant July jacket in size 1 today, love NAP service and delivery!!
> 
> fits me perfectly, actually a tad loose in the body but the arms are fitted but i can move okay LOL (as long as i can reach across the table for food, jkkkk LOL)
> 
> thanks everyone for your pics and input!!!


 
Congrats!  Awaiting your pics


----------



## Brigitte031

calisnoopy said:


> got my Isabel Marant July jacket in size 1 today, love NAP service and delivery!!
> 
> fits me perfectly, actually a tad loose in the body but the arms are fitted but i can move okay LOL (as long as i can reach across the table for food, jkkkk LOL)
> 
> thanks everyone for your pics and input!!!


 
Pictures please! I've been eyeing this jacket but I don't know if it's "too much" for my style with the mixed patterns and what not. Would love an action pic! 

Congrats on your purchase!


----------



## pinkmotels

so excited to find this forum! i just put down a preorder for the lexy boucle jacket from a local boutique, cannot wait to get this piece. i also ordered this blouse from lagarconne http://www.lagarconne.com/store/item.htm?itemid=12702&sid=7&pid= in a size 2, im a US 6 so fingers crossed its the right size! 

also desperately in need of some size help, im lusting after this blouse http://www.mytheresa.com/int_en/bertil-silk-shirt-with-animal-print.html# but am unsure what size i should take. im a US size 6, but ordered a size 2 in the demet blouse because it said it was a relaxed fit (still havent received the darn thing yet ugh) my theresa has measurements on here but says its a tailored fit.. should i go for a size 2 or 3? even though i have some IM jackets, im still not familiar with the sizing of the shirts/blouses... for reference i took a size 3 in the elali jacket (which i found ran a little small/tailored) and a size 3 in the gable jacket/cardigan, but could've gone down to a size 2 because it was a relaxed fit but was sold out in my size. 

any help would be greatly appreciated! thanks ladies x


----------



## linabina

pinkmotels said:


> so excited to find this forum! i just put down a preorder for the lexy boucle jacket from a local boutique, cannot wait to get this piece. i also ordered this blouse from lagarconne http://www.lagarconne.com/store/item.htm?itemid=12702&sid=7&pid= in a size 2, im a US 6 so fingers crossed its the right size!
> 
> also desperately in need of some size help, im lusting after this blouse http://www.mytheresa.com/int_en/bertil-silk-shirt-with-animal-print.html# but am unsure what size i should take. im a US size 6, but ordered a size 2 in the demet blouse because it said it was a relaxed fit (still havent received the darn thing yet ugh) my theresa has measurements on here but says its a tailored fit.. should i go for a size 2 or 3? even though i have some IM jackets, im still not familiar with the sizing of the shirts/blouses... for reference i took a size 3 in the elali jacket (which i found ran a little small/tailored) and a size 3 in the gable jacket/cardigan, but could've gone down to a size 2 because it was a relaxed fit but was sold out in my size.
> 
> any help would be greatly appreciated! thanks ladies x



you sound exactly my size! i'm a us 6, and i almost always take 2's in im. i will go own to a 1 if something is running really large and i want it fitted, but did take a 3 in the elali! hope that helps....i think the 2 in the top you ordered will be perfect! xo, a.


----------



## amoree

HELP!!!!! Just lost a bidding war on freebay for the Rodger jacket and now my hunt again begin!!! Need your help girls!!!


----------



## Chanel 0407

Does anyone know how the Felix or Lexy jackets fit?  I usually am a small but sometimes take a medium.  Like Jcrew I take a 4 but their stuff IMO runs bigs.  H&M i take a 38.  I got that hot pink blazer from Zara in medium and it was fine.  The only resaon I need to know is because I want  to order from a European webshop and I don't want to hassle with returns.


----------



## angelastoel

Brigitte031 said:


> Pictures please! I've been eyeing this jacket but I don't know if it's "too much" for my style with the mixed patterns and what not. Would love an action pic!
> 
> Congrats on your purchase!



hi Brigitte, I posted pics with various outfits with this jacket awhile ago, you can look back or see it here, it's very versatile


----------



## calisnoopy

Sooo would love everyone's thoughts on the sneaker colors...posted this on here already too

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glas...ins-sneakers-beige-color-thoughts-697473.html


I already have the marine/ecru ones:






And had ordered the beige from Isabel Marant NY too and they came finally today but they're like this:













I was expecting them to be like the solid lighter beige color from Fall 2010













Sooo do you guys think the new beige of Fall 2011 is nice, which do you prefer between the 2 beige colorings...

And I just ordered them in black too cos they're THAT amazing!

I really recommend them cos they're sooo comfy and cool looking!!!

Would love your thoughts and feel free to reply to this or the thread I started


----------



## pinkmotels

linabina said:


> you sound exactly my size! i'm a us 6, and i almost always take 2's in im. i will go own to a 1 if something is running really large and i want it fitted, but did take a 3 in the elali! hope that helps....i think the 2 in the top you ordered will be perfect! xo, a.



thanks for your help  think ill go with a size 2 in the bertile blouse.


----------



## Coreena

juliebeau said:


> I got the marines! I am hopeful that someday she will redo the Dickers in anthracite and I'd rather have those in anthracite than the Bobbys
> Do your Bettys fit?


hey juliebeau sorry been so busy with work! I havent had time to reply all the ladies  Yes Im going to keep my bettys. There is a little gap but its not like that are falling off my feet and this is also without socks with socks they should be a good fit. But I still think size 36 would have also been fine for me


----------



## Coreena

vancitygirl said:


> Hi Coreena,
> 
> I am a US7.5.  I have the black dickers in a 38, but think I could have gotten away with a 37.  I am waiting for restock of the taupe dickers at the store, so hopefully I could try on the 37's.  Depending on the fit of the 37, I may sell my black pair and hopefully repurchase in a sz 37.
> 
> As for the Betty's, I was curious on how they fit.  I wanted to know if they ran small.  So please post your findings when you can!  Thx!!


hey vancitygirl! Im feel they are probably almost to be true to size but with socks maybe they would be a little snug. I purchased the size 37 and I did have a bit of room but i am not wearing socks but I am a size 35.5 But in saying that size 36 would have also fit with socks, with probably little less room tho. So if your a half size take the next size up  But i think you need to determine whether you will wear thin/thick socks or no socks  Imo I feel the size 38 would be fine for you, tho if you like sneakers more roomy the 39 would also be fine.


----------



## Coreena

amoree said:


> Can someone please help me find the Rodger silk jacket


hey amoree I was on the hunt for the rodger jacket but seemed to be hard to fine. How do they fit? Im a size 4, imo i would have thought a size 0 or 1 would have been best.


----------



## linabina

Coreena said:


> hey amoree I was on the hunt for the rodger jacket but seemed to be hard to fine. How do they fit? Im a size 4, imo i would have thought a size 0 or 1 would have been best.



i'm also curious about this...i have a 1 on the way and i'm really hoping it fits. i'm a 4/6.


----------



## Coreena

linabina said:


> i'm also curious about this...i have a 1 on the way and i'm really hoping it fits. i'm a 4/6.


hey linahina I feel you are safe with a size 1. Are you tall? from pictures ive seen the sleeves come up shorter so if you are taller maybe you would want to size up for that reason. Let me know how you go   Oh where did you get your rodger jacket from? I saw once a while ago, size 2 on bay but i felt it will be too baggy so i piked on it XP


----------



## Coreena

vancitygirl said:


> Hi Coreena,
> 
> I am a US7.5.  I have the black dickers in a 38, but think I could have gotten away with a 37.  I am waiting for restock of the taupe dickers at the store, so hopefully I could try on the 37's.  Depending on the fit of the 37, I may sell my black pair and hopefully repurchase in a sz 37.
> 
> As for the Betty's, I was curious on how they fit.  I wanted to know if they ran small.  So please post your findings when you can!  Thx!!


vancitygirl i just tried them on again with socks and without. I feel you need to size up. Im a size 35.5 and 37 is a good fit. I feel the size 36 would be too snug for my little. My toes would be touching the end of the shoe with socks. hope this info helps u x


----------



## Coreena

juliebeau said:


> ok these are bad iphone pics as I'm on my way out the door...plus I'm pregnant and not really feeling up to modeling for everyone  but here ya go!


hey juliebeau congrats on your pregnancy ^__^ I only noticed now that you got your sneakers already, they look good on u!  

So i tired them on again and im my opinion sizing up is needed  But you probably know that already since you have yours  Did you keep the black pair or are you going back for the marines?


----------



## Chanel 0407

I am going to be going to Paris in October and I want to buy a tweed jacket from IM.  Has anyone been in the Paris IM store?  Do you ladies think I should order one here in the US or should I hold out and wait till I get to France?  I just want to know if you think the selection will be better and if it would be cheaper to buy there.  I can't imagine the prices would be any better than here but you never know.


----------



## Chanel 0407

Also want some Dicker boots.  Would I be able to find them easily in Paris?


----------



## angelastoel

So I eventually ended up buying the original July/Reilly jacket. Other lady's showed them before, but I made some nice detailed pics you IM-lovers probably like...


----------



## juliebeau

Coreena said:


> hey juliebeau congrats on your pregnancy ^__^ I only noticed now that you got your sneakers already, they look good on u!
> 
> So i tired them on again and im my opinion sizing up is needed  But you probably know that already since you have yours  Did you keep the black pair or are you going back for the marines?



Thanks Coreena!! I agree on the sizing up. I ended up returning the black bettys and I got the marine bobbys. I went to Barneys for the bobbys and I kept going back and forth between the 38s and 39s, and in the end I decided that my toes on my left foot were just too close to the edge of the 38s. I wore my 39 Bobbys all weekend and I love them.


----------



## Chanel 0407

Oh, its so pretty.  I want to get one too!  Congrats and look forward to seeing you model it.  What size did you get?    




angelastoel said:


> So I eventually ended up buying the original July/Reilly jacket. Other lady's showed them before, but I made some nice detailed pics you IM-lovers probably like...


----------



## juliebeau

What do we think about the new Dixie boots?: http://www.lagarconne.com/store/item.htm?itemid=12410&sid=1233&pid=1233

A shorter heeled version of the Dickers...I think I like the Dickers better in the lighter colors, but in black suede I am really digging the Dixies.


----------



## angelastoel

Chanel 0407 said:


> Oh, its so pretty.  I want to get one too!  Congrats and look forward to seeing you model it.  What size did you get?



I ended up buying a size one, that was the only one that was left, it's a little bit tight worn closed, but a good reason to do some extra workouts and make it fit perfectly!


----------



## MoneyHunny

Hi, im really in love with the doodle print trousers that ive seen on ebay , but i want them in red , Do you know if any red are avaible
http://http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BN-Isabel-Marant-Print-Jeans-/120755800190?pt=UK_Women_s_Jeans&hash=item1c1d9b487e


----------



## amoree

linabina said:


> i'm also curious about this...i have a 1 on the way and i'm really hoping it fits. i'm a 4/6.



Where did you manage to find one??!!
I'd be happy to take it of you hands if it doesn't fit. Please let me know!


----------



## amoree

Anyone know where all the left of IM stock goes when the new season comes in??


----------



## Coreena

angelastoel said:


> So I eventually ended up buying the original July/Reilly jacket. Other lady's showed them before, but I made some nice detailed pics you IM-lovers probably like...


lovely jacket angelastoel  only thing is becareful when leaving your hair done it gets stuck to the beading and stones XP


----------



## Coreena

Chanel 0407 said:


> I am going to be going to Paris in October and I want to buy a tweed jacket from IM.  Has anyone been in the Paris IM store?  Do you ladies think I should order one here in the US or should I hold out and wait till I get to France?  I just want to know if you think the selection will be better and if it would be cheaper to buy there.  I can't imagine the prices would be any better than here but you never know.


I would say they are much cheaper then the US stores. In terms of supply, Im not too sure. Her stocks seems to fly out the doors even in paris from what Ive been told.


----------



## KristyDarling

juliebeau said:


> What do we think about the new Dixie boots?: http://www.lagarconne.com/store/item.htm?itemid=12410&sid=1233&pid=1233
> 
> A shorter heeled version of the Dickers...I think I like the Dickers better in the lighter colors, but in black suede I am really digging the Dixies.



I like them!  But being the shortie that I am, I will always opt for the slightly higher heel IF it's comfortable. In the case of Dickers, they are so ridiculously comfortable that they win out over the Dixies, hands-down. I'll take every inch that I can get!


----------



## KristyDarling

amoree said:


> Anyone know where all the left of IM stock goes when the new season comes in??



My guess is that most boutiques have huge end-of-season sales where everything eventually goes. That's how they seem to do it here in San Francisco. NAP sends its leftovers to The Outnet (only a few pieces each season -- usually odd sizes and accessories)....but most other boutiques probably don't have an outlet like that so they depend on blowout sales.


----------



## KristyDarling

angelastoel said:


> So I eventually ended up buying the original July/Reilly jacket. Other lady's showed them before, but I made some nice detailed pics you IM-lovers probably like...



Congratulations!!! You are so lucky to have this gorgeous, special, and RARE piece!! Wear it in good health!


----------



## Coreena

calisnoopy said:


> Sooo would love everyone's thoughts on the sneaker colors...posted this on here already too
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glas...ins-sneakers-beige-color-thoughts-697473.html
> 
> 
> I already have the marine/ecru ones:
> 
> photos.be.com/image/chaussures/baskets-sneakers-tennis/isabel-marant/baskets-sneakers-tennis-beckett-cuir-noir-isabel-marant-329142329-148288.jpghttp://
> 
> And had ordered the beige from Isabel Marant NY too and they came finally today but they're like this:
> 
> stuartandwright.com/Images/Products/10487_1.jpg
> 
> 
> stuartandwright.com/Images/Products/10487_5.jpg
> 
> 
> I was expecting them to be like the solid lighter beige color from Fall 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo do you guys think the new beige of Fall 2011 is nice, which do you prefer between the 2 beige colorings...
> 
> And I just ordered them in black too cos they're THAT amazing!
> 
> I really recommend them cos they're sooo comfy and cool looking!!!
> 
> Would love your thoughts and feel free to reply to this or the thread I started


hi calisnoopy  imo i think they are both nice colours  I feel overtime the lighter colour will probably get dirty and darker its is inevitable  I have the perkins in the lighter colour. THey are nice tho I havent had a chance to wear them as yet   Im so good at wasting money lol ..


----------



## Coreena

juliebeau said:


> Thanks Coreena!! I agree on the sizing up. I ended up returning the black bettys and I got the marine bobbys. I went to Barneys for the bobbys and I kept going back and forth between the 38s and 39s, and in the end I decided that my toes on my left foot were just too close to the edge of the 38s. I wore my 39 Bobbys all weekend and I love them.


Oh nice choice! I am yet to wear my bettys but im pretty sure i will be wearing them this weekend  At first I thought these 37 are a bit large but after I put them on again last night, bare footed and with socks my feet felt very comfortably so I feel the 36 would have been a little to tight with socks fine with no socks but toes would be hitting the end which is not what i want  

I cant wait to wear them  I have to say I love them more then my perkins which are much more structured. The bettys/bobbys are so reflexed I love it


----------



## calisnoopy

Coreena said:


> hi calisnoopy  imo i think they are both nice colours  I feel overtime the lighter colour will probably get dirty and darker its is inevitable  I have the perkins in the lighter colour. THey are nice tho I havent had a chance to wear them as yet  Im so good at wasting money lol ..


 
haha, love the part about being good at wasting money--->>> same here!


----------



## angelastoel

Coreena said:


> lovely jacket angelastoel  only thing is becareful when leaving your hair done it gets stuck to the beading and stones XP



I already noticed that, but I don't care, love it too much, hehe


----------



## linabina

amoree said:


> Where did you manage to find one??!!
> I'd be happy to take it of you hands if it doesn't fit. Please let me know!



hey! my friend got it for me somewhere in paris...i will definitely let you know if it doesn't fit


----------



## Jessiepie

jellybebe said:


> Finally got my first and second IM pieces! I got a tweed Felix jacket (from the Etoile line) and a pair of miel Dickers! So happy! But I am dying for the furry jacket that Caroline is wearing on her blog Caroline's Mode. Has anyone seen this?
> http://carolinesmode.com/?p=7



Hey Jellybebe, how is the sizing on the Felix jacket? I tried one on in a sz 3 (I'm usually a EU 38 or US 6-8) en it was waaaay too big. Now ordered a sz 2 but I'm doubting if I should have gotten the sz 1... thank you in advance


----------



## mercer

KristyDarling said:


> I like them!  But being the shortie that I am, I will always opt for the slightly higher heel IF it's comfortable. In the case of Dickers, they are so ridiculously comfortable that they win out over the Dixies, hands-down. I'll take every inch that I can get!




I really like them!!!!  I just returned a pair of dickers to NAP- they were a smidge small and I was 6 feet tall in them!  I love flats so I think maybe dixies will be the way to go!


----------



## Coreena

calisnoopy said:


> haha, love the part about being good at wasting money--->>> same here!


well we only live once, so live it up i say


----------



## Coreena

angelastoel said:


> I already noticed that, but I don't care, love it too much, hehe


i know how beautiful is the jacket in real life. Yeah heheh so pain no gain


----------



## Coreena

mercer said:


> I really like them!!!!  I just returned a pair of dickers to NAP- they were a smidge small and I was 6 feet tall in them!  I love flats so I think maybe dixies will be the way to go!


mercer they should be perfect on you you have the height to pull them off


----------



## Coreena

linabina said:


> hey! my friend got it for me somewhere in paris...i will definitely let you know if it doesn't fit


oh they are still available in paris.. hmmm i have to contact my friend in paris and see if she can find me a rodger  I feel the size 1 should be a good fit. 0 would be too small in this style. how much did your friend pay for it in paris? Must have gotten it for a good price i assume all the spring collection has been on sale. lucky girl XP im so jealous!!


----------



## amoree

Coreena said:


> oh they are still available in paris.. hmmm i have to contact my friend in paris and see if she can find me a rodger  I feel the size 1 should be a good fit. 0 would be too small in this style. how much did your friend pay for it in paris? Must have gotten it for a good price i assume all the spring collection has been on sale. lucky girl XP im so jealous!!



I wish I had friends in Paris. Could you ask your friend is she could have a look for me too - priority you though ofcourse! I'm looking for the White/red version. 
Would be so happy if you could help!!


----------



## KristyDarling

mercer said:


> I really like them!!!!  I just returned a pair of dickers to NAP- they were a smidge small and I was 6 feet tall in them!  I love flats so I think maybe dixies will be the way to go!



So lucky! I WISH I could be 6 feet tall in my Dickers!  You are going to love the Dixies.


----------



## mercer

angelastoel said:


> I already noticed that, but I don't care, love it too much, hehe




You look so pretty in your new jacket!  Sorry if you've already posted this, but did you keep the other as well?  They really are amazing pieces!  Congrats to you!!


----------



## mercer

KristyDarling said:


> So lucky! I WISH I could be 6 feet tall in my Dickers!  You are going to love the Dixies.



I'm super excited that they came out with the lower heel!  I've seen them in black and the brown- I really hope they are released in a taupe.


----------



## linabina

Coreena said:


> oh they are still available in paris.. hmmm i have to contact my friend in paris and see if she can find me a rodger  I feel the size 1 should be a good fit. 0 would be too small in this style. how much did your friend pay for it in paris? Must have gotten it for a good price i assume all the spring collection has been on sale. lucky girl XP im so jealous!!



also RE: I wish I had friends in Paris. Could you ask your friend is she could have a look for me too - priority you though ofcourse! I'm looking for the white/red version. Would be so happy if you could help!!

hey you guys!!!! my friend got it on their local ebay site! the seller wouldn't ship to me directly, so i asked her to be the middle man! if you want to let me know which sizes/colorways you are looking for, i can tell her to keep an eye out for them! i am waiting on the white/red version in a 1 so i will let you know if it doesn't fit! it's so strange that hardly any im retailers bought that for their stores...i maybe saw it once at creatures of comfort!


----------



## angelastoel

mercer said:


> You look so pretty in your new jacket!  Sorry if you've already posted this, but did you keep the other as well?  They really are amazing pieces!  Congrats to you!!



aw thank you! I decided to sell the NAP july, because it heas the same embellishment as my 2 Flana jackets and the same fabrick as the other July/Reilly jacket, so that one, sadly has to go, although it looks great with so many clothes...
I am probably going to paris next weekend, so I will definetly visit the IM stores there, can't wait!


----------



## DollyAntics

angelastoel said:


> aw thank you! I decided to sell the NAP july, because it heas the same embellishment as my 2 Flana jackets and the same fabrick as the other July/Reilly jacket, so that one, sadly has to go, although it looks great with so many clothes...
> I am probably going to paris next weekend, so I will definetly visit the IM stores there, can't wait!


 
I thought you had the navy flana?! Did you find another one??


----------



## angelastoel

DollyAntics said:


> I thought you had the navy flana?! Did you find another one??



Yes, I also found the lightblue/grey-ish one!!!


----------



## birkingal

angelastoel said:


> So I eventually ended up buying the original July/Reilly jacket. Other lady's showed them before, but I made some nice detailed pics you IM-lovers probably like...



That's a truly stunning jacket, Angelastoel. Good on you for waiting till your holy grail turned up.


----------



## linabina

i got my rodger jacket in the mail...it is so gorgeous...the size 1 fits perfectly...i'd probably prefer a size 2 just because i love things a little slouchy, but i'm not complaining...pics soon!


----------



## amoree

linabina said:


> i got my rodger jacket in the mail...it is so gorgeous...the size 1 fits perfectly...i'd probably prefer a size 2 just because i love things a little slouchy, but i'm not complaining...pics soon!



That's good to hear!
Can't wait to see pics! 

Please keep a look out PFers if you come across this anywhere!!!
Xxxx


----------



## Jessiepie

the Etoile Felix jacket, fits like a glove I love it


----------



## birkingal

Jessiepie said:


> the Etoile Felix jacket, fits like a glove I love it



I loved the look of it ever since I saw the Felix on mytheresa. The only thing was when I tried it on, I found myself developing some mild allergy to the wool. I might give it another try though.


----------



## am2022

oooh.. lovely.. congrats!




Jessiepie said:


> the Etoile Felix jacket, fits like a glove I love it


----------



## Jayne1

Jessiepie said:


> the Etoile Felix jacket, fits like a glove I love it


Love it!!


----------



## am2022

random pics to share...

mostly of my dana fringe boot...
thanks ladies for letting me share!


----------



## marantfan

Hi! I'm new to the forum- huge Marant fan! Desperately seeking a Roger jacket and some white Betty sneakers!Anyone seen any around? BTW loving everyones pics of their Marant!


----------



## dopey

I'm new to IM, and I'm loving her jackets!! Are her July and Flana jackets available whole year round? Like every season/ collection there will be a variant of it? 
I fell in love with both styles and it seemed to have been released SS11, am I late in joining the game? Or do I have hope for SS12?

I know there is Ebay, but I'd rather buy direct from a more reliable source for a piece as lovely as this. 

How is the sizing also for petites? I take US0, but take P2 as my frame and arms may be big, but a bit busty (32C). 

Thanks for everyone's help!!


----------



## pinkmotels

Jessiepie said:


> the Etoile Felix jacket, fits like a glove I love it


i LOVE this jacket, ive heard the sizing for it runs a little larger though. do you mind if i ask what size you usually take in IM? im torn between the charcoal colour or the lighter grey..


----------



## pinkmotels

does anyone have the gwen pumps from last season? im thinking about buying a pair in black, but i don't know if i should size larger in the heels. do they run small/large? thankyou!


----------



## pinkmotels

Hey guys, just a heads up the etoile lexy jacket in beautiful anthracite is up on net a porter! ive preordered this from a local boutique and it is beautiful.


----------



## jellybebe

Jessiepie said:


> the Etoile Felix jacket, fits like a glove I love it



Congrats on your jacket! How do you plan to style it? I am realizing that I have no idea what to wear it with, and it's sort of cropped but has strong shoulders so it might not go with certain necklines/lengths of tops.


----------



## foodiegalore

hi ladies!

i LOVE seeing everyone's photos!  such gorgeous pieces.  from this season so far i've bought the lexy jacket in navy and ludo top in anthracite, and i'm thinking of getting the dixie boots in chocolate.  also hunting the taupe dickers like everyone else but have had no luck at all.

there are still so many pieces from last season i am still hunting!  i read that the elali jacket runs small, but do you think a 0 would be way too tiny?  i usually wear a 0/1 in IM.  

also, i finally got my yuli scarf with the red/green/black/yellow stripes and while it's beautiful, i think i prefer the one with the grey and pink stripes.  are these scarves long gone?  i did see one on ebay but it went for more than $300.  if anyone has the grey/pink and wants to trade for the other colorway, please let me know!  thank you!!!!


----------



## Jessiepie

pinkmotels said:


> i LOVE this jacket, ive heard the sizing for it runs a little larger though. do you mind if i ask what size you usually take in IM? im torn between the charcoal colour or the lighter grey..



thank you so much!! I tried it on at a local shop but there was only a size 3 left, which seemed extremely huge comparing it with the sz 2 I have now! maybe it was a default or something.. 
I usually wear a sz 2 in IM and this one fits perfectly, maybe it does run a little bit larger, especially at the waist, but I don't mind cause in wintertime I will be wearing something thick underneath 

Angela you really got me hunting for the Etoile Vally jacket! it's too gorgeous but can't seem to find it anywhere


----------



## am2022

hi... for the gwens, i needed to size up to 41 , same as the poppys as they are quite pointy...

for her dickers , i was fine with the 40.

hope this helps!
IM doesn't do half sizes.. hence a full size up was the only way to go for her pumps!  HTH!


pinkmotels said:


> does anyone have the gwen pumps from last season? im thinking about buying a pair in black, but i don't know if i should size larger in the heels. do they run small/large? thankyou!


----------



## Jayne1

amacasa said:


> random pics to share...
> 
> mostly of my dana fringe boot...
> thanks ladies for letting me share!


Nice!  What else are you wearing?


----------



## am2022

hi jayne.. thanks...
Denim:  SIWY
Shirts:  oversized shirts by AA
Gold Blazer:  Balmain
Black blazer:  Nordstrom purchase, can't recall ??? Allison something?
Necklace:   Lanvin for H and M



Jayne1 said:


> Nice! What else are you wearing?


----------



## KristyDarling

Amacasa you are rocking those Danas!!! I so want a pair! 

Jessipie, is that you in the jacket? If so you wear it beautifully!


----------



## pinkmotels

foodiegalore said:


> hi ladies!
> 
> i LOVE seeing everyone's photos!  such gorgeous pieces.  from this season so far i've bought the lexy jacket in navy and ludo top in anthracite, and i'm thinking of getting the dixie boots in chocolate.  also hunting the taupe dickers like everyone else but have had no luck at all.
> 
> there are still so many pieces from last season i am still hunting!  i read that the elali jacket runs small, but do you think a 0 would be way too tiny?  i usually wear a 0/1 in IM.
> 
> also, i finally got my yuli scarf with the red/green/black/yellow stripes and while it's beautiful, i think i prefer the one with the grey and pink stripes.  are these scarves long gone?  i did see one on ebay but it went for more than $300.  if anyone has the grey/pink and wants to trade for the other colorway, please let me know!  thank you!!!!



For the elali jacket I found it runs pretty small, and it's also quite tight around the shoulders. I usually take a size 2 in IM and had to size up to a 3 for this. Hope that helps!


----------



## pinkmotels

amacasa said:


> hi... for the gwens, i needed to size up to 41 , same as the poppys as they are quite pointy...
> 
> for her dickers , i was fine with the 40.
> 
> hope this helps!
> IM doesn't do half sizes.. hence a full size up was the only way to go for her pumps!  HTH!



thanks!


----------



## Jayne1

amacasa said:


> hi jayne.. thanks...
> Denim:  SIWY
> Shirts:  oversized shirts by AA
> Gold Blazer:  Balmain
> Black blazer:  Nordstrom purchase, can't recall ??? Allison something?
> Necklace:   Lanvin for H and M


Thank you!


----------



## am2022

KristyDarling...
Thanks dear!!!  Go get the Danas... the more of us, the merrier!!!

So, tell me, how is the lexy jacket holding up?  

Also the sizing on the Lexy?   Im still trying hard my best not to take the plunge... but... i think i really need a bordeaux jacket...

The felix is not bad looking either... it seems a thicker Gary to me , no?





KristyDarling said:


> Amacasa you are rocking those Danas!!! I so want a pair!
> 
> Jessipie, is that you in the jacket? If so you wear it beautifully!


----------



## am2022

Jessie... please show us some mod pics...

hows the sizing on this?  

thanks so much!




Jessiepie said:


> the Etoile Felix jacket, fits like a glove I love it


----------



## KristyDarling

amacasa said:


> KristyDarling...
> Thanks dear!!!  Go get the Danas... the more of us, the merrier!!!
> 
> So, tell me, how is the lexy jacket holding up?
> 
> Also the sizing on the Lexy?   Im still trying hard my best not to take the plunge... but... i think i really need a bordeaux jacket...
> 
> The felix is not bad looking either... it seems a thicker Gary to me , no?



The Lexy is holding up very well! I've worn it 4 times now and no sign of pilling yet. It has stretched a bit but only very slightly. I think I still got the size right. I'm a true US0 but always take a 1 in the IM jackets that have tight arms, like the Lexy and Jordan. By comparison I take a 0 in IM's Clay jacket, which is suit-like and does not have tight arms. 

Get the Lexy!! The bordeaux is rich and delicious and SO wearable...it goes with everything. And it has strong undertones of navy so you're getting the best of both worlds, if you're stuck between the navy and bordeaux options. 

I like the Felix a lot too -- I haven't seen it IRL but in pics it does seem more tweedy suit-like than the Gary, which is more like a sweater.


----------



## Jessiepie

amacasa said:


> Jessie... please show us some mod pics...
> 
> hows the sizing on this?
> 
> thanks so much!



Hi, here's a modeling pic (please excuse me the wet hair as I just got out of the shower hihi)




I got a 2 and I also have the 'fuzzy' boucle Etoile jacket from the f/w 2010 collection in a size 2, I can wear a thick sweater underneath but without it still looks fitted! Hope this helps xx


----------



## angelastoel

Jessiepie said:


> Angela you really got me hunting for the Etoile Vally jacket! it's too gorgeous but can't seem to find it anywhere



Those are probably my most worn jackets! IT's from a stertch fabrick so you feel like you are wearing sportswear or pyama's! That's probably the reason why it's so rare at ebay, it is so comfy, people don't sell it!


----------



## twiddledeb

Hi ladies!

I enjoy reading all your posts and seeing your lovely items causing me to drool over my computer screen. I've discovered the magic of Isabel Marant from the early part of this year and have been an avid fan ever since.

Would like to ask for advice on the Poppy's. 
I normally take a US 7.5-8, UK 4.5-5 and have a pair of taupe dickers in 38 (which is slightly roomy but fits perfectly with a thin sock). Would a size 38 in Poppy's work and does the suede material stretch? Also, would you say it is a comfortable pair of heels?

I've been looking for a pair of size 38 in black Poppy's for what seems like forever, any advice on where I might be able to get a pair would be highly appreciated, pre-owned or new! Otherwise, it's back to stalking eBay for the rest of my days..


----------



## am2022

Lovely!!! Is this the navy then?
I might try this or the anthracite then!
Thanks!




Jessiepie said:


> Hi, here's a modeling pic (please excuse me the wet hair as I just got out of the shower hihi)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a 2 and I also have the 'fuzzy' boucle Etoile jacket from the f/w 2010 collection in a size 2, I can wear a thick sweater underneath but without it still looks fitted! Hope this helps xx


----------



## SohoChic

I am so happy I just received an Isabel Marant lurex striped top from a few years ago. I love eBay !!


----------



## Amsterdam

KristyDarling said:


> The Lexy is holding up very well! I've worn it 4 times now and no sign of pilling yet. It has stretched a bit but only very slightly. I think I still got the size right. I'm a true US0 but always take a 1 in the IM jackets that have tight arms, like the Lexy and Jordan. By comparison I take a 0 in IM's Clay jacket, which is suit-like and does not have tight arms.
> 
> Get the Lexy!! The bordeaux is rich and delicious and SO wearable...it goes with everything. And it has strong undertones of navy so you're getting the best of both worlds, if you're stuck between the navy and bordeaux options.
> 
> I like the Felix a lot too -- I haven't seen it IRL but in pics it does seem more tweedy suit-like than the Gary, which is more like a sweater.



Thank you, KristyDarling, for your advise on the Jordan, I bought size 2 and
I'm happy with the fit; I can't stand it if a jacket is tight around the shoulders
and the size 2 fits comfortably.

Could anyone please tell me where to find a Lexy in Bordeaux online?

I already have the Marine and love it so much I want it in Bordeaux,
but no store here in The Netherlands seems to have it in this color...


----------



## KristyDarling

Amsterdam said:


> Thank you, KristyDarling, for your advise on the Jordan, I bought size 2 and
> I'm happy with the fit; I can't stand it if a jacket is tight around the shoulders
> and the size 2 fits comfortably.
> 
> Could anyone please tell me where to find a Lexy in Bordeaux online?
> 
> I already have the Marine and love it so much I want it in Bordeaux,
> but no store here in The Netherlands seems to have it in this color...



So glad the sizing info helped!  Wear your Jordan in good health.  I don't know of any bordeaux Lexis online, but Metier in San Francisco just got the Lexi in ANTHRACITE! http://metiersf.blogspot.com/  I am frothing at the mouth about this one, but alas, am unable to pull the trigger if I want to stay married.


----------



## am2022

i know... marant is a big threat to my marriage as well!!!

so , let me jump on this lexy jacket...
wish me luck finding it!




KristyDarling said:


> So glad the sizing info helped!  Wear your Jordan in good health.  I don't know of any bordeaux Lexis online, but Metier in San Francisco just got the Lexi in ANTHRACITE! http://metiersf.blogspot.com/ I am frothing at the mouth about this one, but alas, am unable to pull the trigger if I want to stay married.


----------



## KristyDarling

amacasa said:


> i know... marant is a big threat to my marriage as well!!!
> 
> so , let me jump on this lexy jacket...
> wish me luck finding it!



Oooooo, get it gurl!!!!   Let us know if you get it!


----------



## am2022

just ordered the size 2... hoping it fits great!
will keep you posted...


Now, im seriously on a MAJOR BAN!!!  


KristyDarling said:


> Oooooo, get it gurl!!!!  Let us know if you get it!


----------



## KristyDarling

amacasa said:


> just ordered the size 2... hoping it fits great!
> will keep you posted...
> 
> Now, im seriously on a MAJOR BAN!!!



Yeah!  Gorgeous choice! And if you sized up 1 then you are going to be totally fine. The Lexi in Anthracite is such a stunner! 

More than a little jealous,
Kristy


----------



## am2022

Ladies... Major barney's alert:  lexy jacket in bordeaux in all sizes available.
$ 428 and as always free shipping!!!!

Go get them!


----------



## am2022

I can't believe it...

And i just ordered it from Europe...

Barney's need to let us know ahead of time what's coming... It will help crazy little ladies like us...


----------



## KristyDarling

amacasa said:


> I can't believe it...
> 
> And i just ordered it from Europe...
> 
> Barney's need to let us know ahead of time what's coming... It will help crazy little ladies like us...



So you have both the bordeaux and anthracite Lexis coming to you?? NIIIICE! Will you keep both?


----------



## Coreena

twiddledeb said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I enjoy reading all your posts and seeing your lovely items causing me to drool over my computer screen. I've discovered the magic of Isabel Marant from the early part of this year and have been an avid fan ever since.
> 
> Would like to ask for advice on the Poppy's.
> I normally take a US 7.5-8, UK 4.5-5 and have a pair of taupe dickers in 38 (which is slightly roomy but fits perfectly with a thin sock). Would a size 38 in Poppy's work and does the suede material stretch? Also, would you say it is a comfortable pair of heels?
> 
> I've been looking for a pair of size 38 in black Poppy's for what seems like forever, any advice on where I might be able to get a pair would be highly appreciated, pre-owned or new! Otherwise, it's back to stalking eBay for the rest of my days..


hey twiddledeb I have the poppy's in black and I feel they are large to size. Best bet is to size down if you are a half size. Ive only worn them once for a wedding, so im not sure how much they will stretch  Comfort wise they are okay i wouldnt want to live in them  but it could be that i need to wear and insole so its not all comfortable, if you know what im saying


----------



## Coreena

amoree said:


> I wish I had friends in Paris. Could you ask your friend is she could have a look for me too - priority you though ofcourse! I'm looking for the White/red version.
> Would be so happy if you could help!!


hey amoree, I asked her and she said all the sales for spring is all sold out and she had a look and no Rodger jackets left


----------



## Coreena

linabina said:


> also RE: I wish I had friends in Paris. Could you ask your friend is she could have a look for me too - priority you though ofcourse! I'm looking for the white/red version. Would be so happy if you could help!!
> 
> hey you guys!!!! my friend got it on their local ebay site! the seller wouldn't ship to me directly, so i asked her to be the middle man! if you want to let me know which sizes/colorways you are looking for, i can tell her to keep an eye out for them! i am waiting on the white/red version in a 1 so i will let you know if it doesn't fit! it's so strange that hardly any im retailers bought that for their stores...i maybe saw it once at creatures of comfort!


hey linabina! Oh nice  Im after a size 1 in the rodger, please let me know if you friend finds one according to my friend they are all sold out


----------



## Coreena

linabina said:


> i got my rodger jacket in the mail...it is so gorgeous...the size 1 fits perfectly...i'd probably prefer a size 2 just because i love things a little slouchy, but i'm not complaining...pics soon!


awww lucky girl  im so jealous  What size are you normally linabina? Yes pls post pics )) would love to see it on


----------



## Coreena

amacasa said:


> random pics to share...
> 
> mostly of my dana fringe boot...
> thanks ladies for letting me share!


they look great on you  totally gorgeous!


----------



## am2022

no just the bordeaux.... i think i have enough blues/ grays...
will resist the rest for now!!!




KristyDarling said:


> So you have both the bordeaux and anthracite Lexis coming to you?? NIIIICE! Will you keep both?


----------



## am2022

thanks coreena...   you just made my day!!!



Coreena said:


> they look great on you  totally gorgeous!


----------



## KristyDarling

amacasa said:


> no just the bordeaux.... i think i have enough blues/ grays...
> will resist the rest for now!!!



Awesome! Can't wait to hear what you think of the bordeaux! And now comes the excruciating wait.


----------



## pinkmotels

fyi my theresa and barneys have some new isabel marant stock in! i also just snapped up a pair of size 38 cognac dickers from barneys, they must've been a return pair (?) as they weren't there a few days ago. fingers crossed i got them through the checkout before someone else did  have been looking for those babies for ages.


----------



## Amsterdam

amacasa said:


> no just the bordeaux.... i think i have enough blues/ grays...
> will resist the rest for now!!!



Congrats with the bordeaux Lexy!
I wanted to buy the antracite, but now they have a similar jacket from the main line:

http://www.mytheresa.com/int_en/darwin-boucle-jacket.html

What should I do, buy the Lexy or the Darwin..??
Which one do you guys prefer?


----------



## Twinklette

**HELP** about the Gary jacket, I see several of you have it - how does the sizing run?  I normally wear XS for a top/jacket or a size 1/2 depending on designer.  34B chest, small frame....should I get the SIZE 1 in the Gary?  I'd like to be comfortable wearing different items under it...so I can get lots of use out of it.

Would love any thoughts!!!


----------



## pinkmotels

Amsterdam said:


> Congrats with the bordeaux Lexy!
> I wanted to buy the antracite, but now they have a similar jacket from the main line:
> 
> http://www.mytheresa.com/int_en/darwin-boucle-jacket.html
> 
> What should I do, buy the Lexy or the Darwin..??
> Which one do you guys prefer?



I think they're both beautiful but I prefer the lexy in anthracite! I've ordered the lexy for myself and can't wait to get it, but I am tempted by the darwin...


----------



## angelastoel

here another picture with my Hola jacket, I love it so much, I hope to find one in a different colour in the future (especially the red-pink-ish)


----------



## jellybebe

I got the grey Darwin today! Love it, am so happy. Personally I prefer it over the lexy although they are very similar. I especially love it because it's made of the same fabric as the Dilber but the fit isn't sloppy/ huge like the Dilber. (Love how the Dilber looks on NAP but not so much IRL.) I usually wear a 6/8 so I tried 2 and 3. I could see no difference so went with the 2.


----------



## Amsterdam

Jellybabe --  congrats, happy to hear you got the Darwin! Could you post a pic of your jacket? 
I'm still not sure which one to get.. 
I love the leather trim and the fit of the Lexy, but the Darwin looks good too, not sure about the fabric and actual fit though, is is fitted like the Lexy and does it have shoulder pads?


----------



## KristyDarling

Angelastoel -- you look smashing in the Hola! That is on my wish list, though I know my chances are slim. 

Jellybebe -- the Darwin is stunning! Mod pics please! I like that it's shorter than the Lexy. Would you describe it as boxy through the body, or form-fitting?


----------



## Coreena

angelastoel said:


> here another picture with my Hola jacket, I love it so much, I hope to find one in a different colour in the future (especially the red-pink-ish)


awww i love your jacket!!  is it from a previous season


----------



## angelastoel

Coreena said:


> awww i love your jacket!!  is it from a previous season



thank you, it's from ss '10


----------



## Isabelfan

Twinklette said:


> **HELP** about the Gary jacket, I see several of you have it - how does the sizing run?  I normally wear XS for a top/jacket or a size 1/2 depending on designer.  34B chest, small frame....should I get the SIZE 1 in the Gary?  I'd like to be comfortable wearing different items under it...so I can get lots of use out of it.
> 
> Would love any thoughts!!!



The gary's small to fit but very elastic and stretchable. I'd advise a size 2 so you can button comfortably. I also found the jkt slightly smaller after dry cleaning. Could be my dry cleaner! But size 1 may work for you since you are small framed! It would be tight but stretchable. Hope this helps.


----------



## marianna_gr

very beautiful clothes!


----------



## therealblonde

The Felix jacket - what do you guys think? Is it a must-have? I tried it in a light grey and in blue. Thoughts???


----------



## Twinklette

thx much!  I want it looser so will definitely try to find a size 2 somewhere..... I so appreciate your help!



Isabelfan said:


> The gary's small to fit but very elastic and stretchable. I'd advise a size 2 so you can button comfortably. I also found the jkt slightly smaller after dry cleaning. Could be my dry cleaner! But size 1 may work for you since you are small framed! It would be tight but stretchable. Hope this helps.


----------



## Twinklette

Can someone tell me if the Pliro jeans are the same as the Miro, just striped?  I'm wondering if I should get the pink Miro....but the Pliro seem more versatile to me colorwise?  It's almost fall here and I wonder how much use I'll get out of the pink pants in the upcoming fall/winter.


----------



## KristyDarling

Twinklette said:


> Can someone tell me if the Pliro jeans are the same as the Miro, just striped?  I'm wondering if I should get the pink Miro....but the Pliro seem more versatile to me colorwise?  It's almost fall here and I wonder how much use I'll get out of the pink pants in the upcoming fall/winter.



Yes, I do believe they are the same pant. I found them to be the same fit as well. DEFINITELY the Pliro is way more versatile. The pink is cute but the Pliro lends itself better to year-round wear. Also, I found the Pliro to be *infinitely* more flattering than the pink, which like all light color washes is less forgiving.


----------



## hktaitai

angelastoel said:


> here another picture with my Hola jacket, I love it so much, I hope to find one in a different colour in the future (especially the red-pink-ish)


 
*angelastoel* you are oh-so-lovely in your Hola!

In addition to the red-pink-ish one adorned with white stones (pic 1), the purple one with turquoise (pic 2) is also nice...


----------



## angelastoel

hktaitai said:


> *angelastoel* you are oh-so-lovely in your Hola!
> 
> In addition to the red-pink-ish one adorned with white stones (pic 1), the purple one with turquoise (pic 2) is also nice...



Those are so amazing!!! I hope to find that pinkish one some day, but my chances are slim...
So thank you for the pictures, now at least I can enjoy yours!


----------



## Coreena

hktaitai said:


> *angelastoel* you are oh-so-lovely in your Hola!
> 
> In addition to the red-pink-ish one adorned with white stones (pic 1), the purple one with turquoise (pic 2) is also nice...


hi hktaitai  I love your jackets!! I have tired looking for that jacket for a while now on ebay and I can never find it lol .. Its oh so pretty and on you, even prettier


----------



## Coreena

Hi Ladies, Is there a isabel marant store in singapore or shanghai?


----------



## jellybebe

KristyDarling said:


> Angelastoel -- you look smashing in the Hola! That is on my wish list, though I know my chances are slim.
> 
> Jellybebe -- the Darwin is stunning! Mod pics please! I like that it's shorter than the Lexy. Would you describe it as boxy through the body, or form-fitting?



I will try to post a pic sometime this week but I would say the Darwin is fitted and it has shoulder pads. I prefer how it looks open so I will probably wear it that way.


----------



## hktaitai

angelastoel said:


> Those are so amazing!!! I hope to find that pinkish one some day, but my chances are slim...
> So thank you for the pictures, now at least I can enjoy yours!



Thanks angela 
Fingers crossed you'll find one or two from *bay some day!


----------



## hktaitai

Coreena said:


> hi hktaitai  I love your jackets!! I have tired looking for that jacket for a while now on ebay and I can never find it lol .. Its oh so pretty and on you, even prettier



Thanks Coreena 

I was really lucky - I first got the pink one from the Marant store in Hong Kong, then the purple one from NAP


----------



## hktaitai

Coreena said:


> Hi Ladies, Is there a isabel marant store in singapore or shanghai?



Hi Coreena, I'm afraid the answer is negative


----------



## amoree

Anton know where I can fund a good range of IM's Swings Range of jewelry - they are the ones with the tulip/flower beads. 
Thanks!!


----------



## twiddledeb

Coreena said:


> Hi Ladies, Is there a isabel marant store in singapore or shanghai?



As for Singapore, I know there is a small selection of Isabel Marant in the 21b store (forum) and I've heard that a shop in Mandarin Gallery stocks in Isabel Marant. The prices there are quite abit more expensive than the original prices in paris though (1.5-2x more).


----------



## am2022

Loving all the pics !! We need more!!!
It's chilly today so maybe I can take out miss erwan to work !
Hktaitai we missed you!!! Glad you showed up with a fab pic nonetheless!


----------



## Coreena

hktaitai said:


> Thanks Coreena
> 
> I was really lucky - I first got the pink one from the Marant store in Hong Kong, then the purple one from NAP


Lucky girl! Im so jelli Xp

Oh bugger, thats the saddest news Ive heard all day


----------



## Coreena

twiddledeb said:


> As for Singapore, I know there is a small selection of Isabel Marant in the 21b store (forum) and I've heard that a shop in Mandarin Gallery stocks in Isabel Marant. The prices there are quite abit more expensive than the original prices in paris though (1.5-2x more).


really 2x lol .. wow its worse then australia lol .. 

i couldnt imagine living without online shopping, tho I would have saved a lot of dollars by now lol .. Ah what do you do, im such a gutton for fashion!


----------



## Chanel 0407

Wow, that Hola jacket is amazing.


----------



## Amsterdam

I was lucky enough to find the pinkish Hola and bought it!
I have the grey as well.
I can't wait to receive it! I'll post mod pic once it has arrived.







I also bought the Antracite lexy:


----------



## am2022

Ooh. ... Lovely!!!
My lexy hasn't arrived!!!
Post pics when yours arrive!!!
Any more jackets they have left?


----------



## pinkmotels

Amsterdam said:


> I was lucky enough to find the pinkish Hola and bought it!
> I have the grey as well.
> I can't wait to receive it! I'll post mod pic once it has arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also bought the Antracite lexy:



LOVE YOUR LEXY! i ordered one in anthracite and it hasn't arrived yet, this picture makes me want it even more!


----------



## Chanel 0407

I have the Lexy Jacket coming too.  I can't wait.


----------



## birkingal

hktaitai said:


> *angelastoel* you are oh-so-lovely in your Hola!
> 
> In addition to the red-pink-ish one adorned with white stones (pic 1), the purple one with turquoise (pic 2) is also nice...



These are lovely and you wear them so well! I wasn't into IM until recently so double darn! The previous collections are stunning.


----------



## birkingal

Amsterdam said:


> I was lucky enough to find the pinkish Hola and bought it!
> I have the grey as well.
> I can't wait to receive it! I'll post mod pic once it has arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also bought the Antracite lexy:



simply gorgeous!


----------



## Suzie

Ladies, as I am in Australia what is the best on-line store to purchase your lovely jackets?


----------



## hktaitai

birkingal said:


> These are lovely and you wear them so well! I wasn't into IM until recently so double darn! The previous collections are stunning.


 
Thank you *birkingal* 

Honestly I too find that the 2011 FW season is not really my cup of tea.  So far I'm only 100% sure about the Lexy (thus bought all 3 colours). At present I'm anxiously awaiting the arrival of the furs from the main line - they don't look like my type as far as the runway photos can tell, but I ordered one in black anyway. If it doesn't work out for me I can always use the desposit to buy some basics like linen tees, cashmere scarves, etc.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## hktaitai

Amsterdam said:


> I was lucky enough to find the pinkish Hola and bought it!
> I have the grey as well.
> I can't wait to receive it! I'll post mod pic once it has arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also bought the Antracite lexy:


 
Congrats *Amsterdam*! We are jacket twins x 2, hehe


----------



## hktaitai

amacasa said:


> Loving all the pics !! We need more!!!
> It's chilly today so maybe I can take out miss erwan to work !
> Hktaitai we missed you!!! Glad you showed up with a fab pic nonetheless!


 
Thanks dear *amacasa *

Have been busy at work.  Will come back more often next week


----------



## hktaitai

Suzie said:


> Ladies, as I am in Australia what is the best on-line store to purchase your lovely jackets?


 
Hi *Suzie*, Net-a-Porter is always one great source of Marant jackets and other items. Don't forget to try also mytheresa and mrsh.  And there is this Aussie shop called the New Guard (I think?) which offers plenty of Marant's too.  HTH


----------



## hktaitai

Chanel 0407 said:


> I have the Lexy Jacket coming too. I can't wait.


 
Congrats *Chanel 0407 *  Which color have you picked?


----------



## Suzie

hktaitai said:


> Hi *Suzie*, Net-a-Porter is always one great source of Marant jackets and other items. Don't forget to try also mytheresa and mrsh.  And there is this Aussie shop called the New Guard (I think?) which offers plenty of Marant's too.  HTH


 
Thank you.


----------



## KristyDarling

hktaitai said:


> Thank you *birkingal*
> 
> Honestly I too find that the 2011 FW season is not really my cup of tea.  So far I'm only 100% sure about the Lexy (thus bought all 3 colours). At present I'm anxiously awaiting the arrival of the furs from the main line - they don't look like my type as far as the runway photos can tell, but I ordered one in black anyway. If it doesn't work out for me I can always use the desposit to buy some basics like linen tees, cashmere scarves, etc.  Fingers crossed.



I agree. There were only a few pieces that I saw in the F/W runway pics that spoke to me, but even then I didn't get that "Must have!" feeling. I usually gravitate towards the more "accessible" pieces that don't always make it to the runway, so I'm keeping a close eye on both local and online boutiques to see what they get in!


----------



## am2022

suzie... hello there..  glad to see you here...
have you posted some RO pics yet? will visit that thread soon!!!



Suzie said:


> Ladies, as I am in Australia what is the best on-line store to purchase your lovely jackets?


----------



## Suzie

amacasa said:


> suzie... hello there..  glad to see you here...
> have you posted some RO pics yet? will visit that thread soon!!!


 
Hi, hopefully the jacket will arrive today. I am anxiously waiting.


----------



## KristyDarling

Suzie said:


> Ladies, as I am in Australia what is the best on-line store to purchase your lovely jackets?



Hi Suzie! I believe Ms. Marant tries to limit online access to her pieces...only a select few vendors like the ones hktaitai mentioned are actually authorized to sell her things online. Barney's is another one. Mostly you'll find IM in brick-and-mortar boutiques, who often have web sites but require you to call in to find out about pricing and place your order over the phone. B&M boutiques tend to carry the widest selection of IM, so it's often worth going that route. Yes, it's not very convenient -- I think it was designed to help cultivate the feeling of exclusivity (and consumer demand!) that is so very Marant.


----------



## Suzie

^Thanks Kristy.


----------



## am2022

so, it started chilly this AM .. perfect chance to whip out marant  erwan jacket...
but by 3 PM, its burning hot again. and ended up with a folded jacket in my arm!!!

also , my beloved gould vest that DH loves so much!


----------



## KristyDarling

^^ Amacasa -- both are SO chic and look fabulous on you!


----------



## angelastoel

I was wondering if you could choose one season as your favourite, which season would it be?
Mine would be absolutely the 2010 SS line, with the flana jackets, the Hola jacket, the amazing boots and not to mention the amazing silk lurex items, I wish I had bought that entire collection! Actually, most of my items are from that collection!


----------



## hktaitai

amacasa said:


> so, it started chilly this AM .. perfect chance to whip out marant  erwan jacket...
> but by 3 PM, its burning hot again. and ended up with a folded jacket in my arm!!!
> 
> also , my beloved gould vest that DH loves so much!



You're cute beyond words, *amacasa*! You carry them so well


----------



## birkingal

hktaitai said:


> Thank you *birkingal*
> 
> Honestly I too find that the 2011 FW season is not really my cup of tea.  So far I'm only 100% sure about the Lexy (thus bought all 3 colours). At present I'm anxiously awaiting the arrival of the furs from the main line - they don't look like my type as far as the runway photos can tell, but I ordered one in black anyway. If it doesn't work out for me I can always use the desposit to buy some basics like linen tees, cashmere scarves, etc.  Fingers crossed.



I completely agree. I wasn't too taken with the dresses too. I tried on half a dozen when I was in Paris a few months back but none truly gripped me. The only thing that caught my eye this time is the Lexy. All the shops have sold out of my size!! So I'm going to try my luck in Paris next week. 

I haven't had the chance to do a modelling shoot of the Etien but hopefully this should suffice.


----------



## birkingal

amacasa said:


> so, it started chilly this AM .. perfect chance to whip out marant  erwan jacket...
> but by 3 PM, its burning hot again. and ended up with a folded jacket in my arm!!!
> 
> also , my beloved gould vest that DH loves so much!



*amacasa*, you look amazing!


----------



## mercer

You look fantastic amacasa!  Thanks for sharing your pretty pics!


----------



## birkingal

Suzie said:


> Ladies, as I am in Australia what is the best on-line store to purchase your lovely jackets?



*Suzie*, my favorites are www.rubyandtallulah.co.uk and www.morganclare.co.uk. They ship internationally.


----------



## Suzie

birkingal said:


> *Suzie*, my favorites are http://www.rubyandtallulah.co.uk and http://www.morganclare.co.uk. They ship internationally.


 
Thank you so much birkingal.


----------



## Suzie

birkingal said:


> I completely agree. I wasn't too taken with the dresses too. I tried on half a dozen when I was in Paris a few months back but none truly gripped me. The only thing that caught my eye this time is the Lexy. All the shops have sold out of my size!! So I'm going to try my luck in Paris next week.
> 
> I haven't had the chance to do a modelling shoot of the Etien but hopefully this should suffice.


 

Love this!!


----------



## birkingal

Suzie said:


> Thank you so much birkingal.



My pleasure, *Suzie*. So far, I've found their customer service to be very good. Morgan Clare has just received a shipment of the anthracite Lexy jackets in case you're interested.


----------



## am2022

Thank you Kristydarling... you are the sweetest as always!!!



KristyDarling said:


> ^^ Amacasa -- both are SO chic and look fabulous on you!


----------



## am2022

Mercer... thanks so much dear... you really know how to make a girl happy ... 


mercer said:


> You look fantastic amacasa! Thanks for sharing your pretty pics!


----------



## am2022

hey there "C".... thank you so much.... i was thinking we need to liven up the thread with more pics you know... glad you liked them!!!



hktaitai said:


> You're cute beyond words, *amacasa*! You carry them so well


----------



## am2022

thanks so much birkingal!!!  I really appreciate it!!!

And your etien and the kelly....  such fab stuff you got there... and that kelly color i love so much....  

Ive been looking for my first H kelly for like 9 months now - was in Canada, Rome and London H boutiques and still nothing....???!!!

Oh well, good things happen to those who wait!!! KWIM???


birkingal said:


> *amacasa*, you look amazing!


----------



## Greentea

amacasa said:


> so, it started chilly this AM .. perfect chance to whip out marant  erwan jacket...
> but by 3 PM, its burning hot again. and ended up with a folded jacket in my arm!!!
> 
> also , my beloved gould vest that DH loves so much!



So great!!!!


----------



## birkingal

*Amacasa*, I'm so in love with your Erwan jacket. Which collection was it from?

Thank you for your kind compliments. Oh wow, you went to all 3 and no joy? Which color and size are you looking for? I should change my name to kellygal because it really is my favorite and most used bag.



amacasa said:


> thanks so much birkingal!!!  I really appreciate it!!!
> 
> And your etien and the kelly....  such fab stuff you got there... and that kelly color i love so much....
> 
> Ive been looking for my first H kelly for like 9 months now - was in Canada, Rome and London H boutiques and still nothing....???!!!
> 
> Oh well, good things happen to those who wait!!! KWIM???


----------



## angelastoel

here are some pictures again, today I wore a skirt from an older season, if I am right last year. (and of course my beloved Dicker boots)


----------



## am2022

we are taupe dicker sisters!!!


angelastoel said:


> here are some pictures again, today I wore a skirt from an older season, if I am right last year. (and of course my beloved Dicker boots)


----------



## am2022

Birkin, the erwan is from Fall 2010.

Hope you find it... check ebay.fr , i saw it there maybe 2 months ago.

For the H kelly.. i was hoping to get a size 32 cm... im looking at the following colors:  gold, rouge, vert fonce or that ebene or havane brown???

oh i hope i get an H kelly.... you live in london ???
I visited Harrod's , bond street and sloane street probably daily for 3 days... Lol!!!.  A TPF member told me that there was a kelly bag on display on the sloane street one.. but never saw it...

Wish me luck!


birkingal said:


> *Amacasa*, I'm so in love with your Erwan jacket. Which collection was it from?
> 
> Thank you for your kind compliments. Oh wow, you went to all 3 and no joy? Which color and size are you looking for? I should change my name to kellygal because it really is my favorite and most used bag.


----------



## anitalilac

birkingal said:


> I completely agree. I wasn't too taken with the dresses too. I tried on half a dozen when I was in Paris a few months back but none truly gripped me. The only thing that caught my eye this time is the Lexy. All the shops have sold out of my size!! So I'm going to try my luck in Paris next week.
> 
> I haven't had the chance to do a modelling shoot of the Etien but hopefully this should suffice.



this jacket caught my eye! beautiful..and now drooling over the dicker boots..great pieces from this designer..


----------



## birkingal

Thanks! I'll check ebay.fr. All the colors you've mentioned are lovely neutrals. I live an hour from London. Can't survive the frantic pace of London everyday. I very rare see Kellys on the shelves at the 3 stores.They get a lot of tourists. You'll have more luck in France. 




amacasa said:


> Birkin, the erwan is from Fall 2010.
> 
> Hope you find it... check ebay.fr , i saw it there maybe 2 months ago.
> 
> For the H kelly.. i was hoping to get a size 32 cm... im looking at the following colors:  gold, rouge, vert fonce or that ebene or havane brown???
> 
> oh i hope i get an H kelly.... you live in london ???
> I visited Harrod's , bond street and sloane street probably daily for 3 days... Lol!!!.  A TPF member told me that there was a kelly bag on display on the sloane street one.. but never saw it...
> 
> Wish me luck!


----------



## birkingal

anitalilac said:


> this jacket caught my eye! beautiful..and now drooling over the dicker boots..great pieces from this designer..



Many thanks, *anitalilac. *IM makes beautiful jackets and they're far more affordable than Chanel. I'm in love with the Dicker boots too. I'm hoping to find a pair in my size. That itself will be a near impossible challenge!


----------



## mercer

Angelastoe- that is a fantastic late summer outfit!  You look perfect!


----------



## Chanel 0407

I picked Bordeaux only becasue that's the only one  I could find in the US.




hktaitai said:


> Congrats *Chanel 0407 * Which color have you picked?


----------



## Chanel 0407

Curoius about what other colors the Lexy comes in.



hktaitai said:


> Congrats *Chanel 0407 * Which color have you picked?


----------



## amoree

Ladies I know you're sick of hearing this but still on the hunt for the Rodger jacket!! It's the one in my signature.  
Anyone seen it online or in stores???


----------



## Greentea

Yesterday, I found the Lexy jacket in red/black in my size at Barneys Co-op! I walked away but decided that I must have it. Picking it up tomorrow!


----------



## KristyDarling

Greentea said:


> Yesterday, I found the Lexy jacket in red/black in my size at Barneys Co-op! I walked away but decided that I must have it. Picking it up tomorrow!



Congrats!!! Was it red/black or bordeaux/navy? I haven't seen the red/black (didn't know it came in that combo) but it sounds divine!


----------



## Greentea

KristyDarling said:


> Congrats!!! Was it red/black or bordeaux/navy? I haven't seen the red/black (didn't know it came in that combo) but it sounds divine!



It's this one 

http://shopmrsh.com/products/Etoile_Isabel_Marant/Lexy_Jacket_Bordeux/


----------



## KristyDarling

Greentea said:


> It's this one
> 
> http://shopmrsh.com/products/Etoile_Isabel_Marant/Lexy_Jacket_Bordeux/



Oh yes my bad. It's bordeaux (with navy undertones in the striping) with black trim. You will love it! I've been wearing mine a lot...it's so versatile.


----------



## Miss.Cherie

I hope one day I can have such a beautiful jacket....
I can imagine wearing it with EVERYTHING!


----------



## Suzie

birkingal said:


> My pleasure, *Suzie*. So far, I've found their customer service to be very good. Morgan Clare has just received a shipment of the anthracite Lexy jackets in case you're interested.


 
Birkingal, thanks so much. My size is sold out already.


----------



## Greentea

KristyDarling said:


> Oh yes my bad. It's bordeaux (with navy undertones in the striping) with black trim. You will love it! I've been wearing mine a lot...it's so versatile.



Do you wear it open or closed most of the time? It's very fitted but I like that it's slimming, also! I can't wait to play with this piece!


----------



## KristyDarling

Greentea said:


> Do you wear it open or closed most of the time? It's very fitted but I like that it's slimming, also! I can't wait to play with this piece!



I've been wearing it open because it looks more casual that way, but I think it looks nice closed too...especially if you're going for a more dressy look.


----------



## KristyDarling

Suzie said:


> Birkingal, thanks so much. My size is sold out already.



Have you tried calling Metier in San Francisco? They got a shipment of anthracite Lexys a few days ago. (though I'm not sure if they ship internationally)


----------



## am2022

birkingal, if you go with morgan clare's sizing with marant... i would like to think that their 8, 10 , 12 is equivalent to marant 1, 2 3, no?

i somehow saw that on a jacket last week that's now sold out...

verify that it is... because if that's the conversion, then i think a size 3 will be good as well as marant items run small!!!

Im a US size 2-4 and find that size 1 is good although a bit tight on the shoulders...

for the erwan, i had to go a size 2 on marant ( which is 10 on morganclare's site)

Kristydarling here is a true size 0 and went with the size 1 lexy.

I ordered size 2 lexy ( hasn't arrived though) as i want more layering for the winter..

HOpe this helps suzie!!!

I know you from rick owens thread hence, trying to help out with sizing !!!

Good luck again!



Suzie said:


> Birkingal, thanks so much. My size is sold out already.


----------



## am2022

I hope so too miss cherie...  you will surely love them!!! 
I now feel its an addiction... miss marant's jackets are as addicting as purses... dangerous!!!



Miss.Cherie said:


> I hope one day I can have such a beautiful jacket....
> I can imagine wearing it with EVERYTHING!


----------



## hktaitai

birkingal said:


> I completely agree. I wasn't too taken with the dresses too. I tried on half a dozen when I was in Paris a few months back but none truly gripped me. The only thing that caught my eye this time is the Lexy. All the shops have sold out of my size!! So I'm going to try my luck in Paris next week.
> 
> I haven't had the chance to do a modelling shoot of the Etien but hopefully this should suffice.


 
LOVE this outfit   You're a genuis *birkingal* (or, have you made up your mind to become kellygal? )


----------



## hktaitai

Chanel 0407 said:


> Curoius about what other colors the Lexy comes in.


 


Chanel 0407 said:


> I picked Bordeaux only becasue that's the only one I could find in the US.


 

Hi *Chanel 0407*, bordeaux is absolutely gorgeous (it's my first Lexy!)
You must have seen the anthracite one that everyone is talking about in this thread; http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/164265.  There is also this one in navy: http://www.rubyandtallulah.co.uk/isabel-marant-etoile/isabel-marant-lexy.html.  Aren't they all lovely?  I was totally unable to resist any of them, hehe.


----------



## hktaitai

KristyDarling said:


> I've been wearing it open because it looks more casual that way, but I think it looks nice closed too...especially if you're going for a more dressy look.


 
Agree entirely   How about some mod pics *KristyDarling*?


----------



## am2022

OOPS.... THis was meant for SUZIE who is getting helped by birkingal...

sorry for the confusion ladies!!!



amacasa said:


> birkingal, if you go with morgan clare's sizing with marant... i would like to think that their 8, 10 , 12 is equivalent to marant 1, 2 3, no?
> 
> i somehow saw that on a jacket last week that's now sold out...
> 
> verify that it is... because if that's the conversion, then i think a size 3 will be good as well as marant items run small!!!
> 
> Im a US size 2-4 and find that size 1 is good although a bit tight on the shoulders...
> 
> for the erwan, i had to go a size 2 on marant ( which is 10 on morganclare's site)
> 
> Kristydarling here is a true size 0 and went with the size 1 lexy.
> 
> I ordered size 2 lexy ( hasn't arrived though) as i want more layering for the winter..
> 
> HOpe this helps suzie!!!
> 
> I know you from rick owens thread hence, trying to help out with sizing !!!
> 
> Good luck again!


----------



## hktaitai

angelastoel said:


> here are some pictures again, today I wore a skirt from an older season, if I am right last year. (and of course my beloved Dicker boots)


 
Pretty and stylish, kudos *angelastoel*


----------



## hktaitai

Hello gals, a few what-I-wore pics...

...Isabel Marant YNES dress, and Christian Louboutin SIMPLE pumps 85 in silver grey...

...Isabel Marant DUNST lace top in ecru, Chanel black tweed jacket, and Chanel two-tone mary janes...

...Isabel Marant ELALI jacket in ecru, Etoile Isabel Marant KABIL dress (10 SS) in black, and Christian Louboutin HORATIO slingbacks in black...

...Isabel Marant FLANA jacket (10 SS) in light blue, Etoile Isabel Marant KABIL dress (10 SS) in blue, and Christian Louboutin SIMPLE pumps 70 in nude...

Thanks so much for letting me share


----------



## Suzie

amacasa said:


> birkingal, if you go with morgan clare's sizing with marant... i would like to think that their 8, 10 , 12 is equivalent to marant 1, 2 3, no?
> 
> i somehow saw that on a jacket last week that's now sold out...
> 
> verify that it is... because if that's the conversion, then i think a size 3 will be good as well as marant items run small!!!
> 
> Im a US size 2-4 and find that size 1 is good although a bit tight on the shoulders...
> 
> for the erwan, i had to go a size 2 on marant ( which is 10 on morganclare's site)
> 
> Kristydarling here is a true size 0 and went with the size 1 lexy.
> 
> I ordered size 2 lexy ( hasn't arrived though) as i want more layering for the winter..
> 
> HOpe this helps suzie!!!
> 
> I know you from rick owens thread hence, trying to help out with sizing !!!
> 
> Good luck again!


 
Thanks amacasa, so you think I may be a size 3?

I LOVE my RO jacket, this might become another addiction!!


----------



## am2022

Suzie I think both size 2 and 3 might work actually.
Her sizing varies per jacket!
I feel I take 1 generally unless it's tight on the arms then I will go up to  a 2 

Before ordering my lexy I got some sizing advice from kristydarling!

Maybe others can chime in to help suzie?


----------



## mercer

Oooooooooh!!!!!!  Amazing!  Thank you for sharing!!!!




hktaitai said:


> Hello gals, a few what-I-wore pics...
> 
> ...Isabel Marant YNES dress, and Christian Louboutin SIMPLE pumps 85 in silver grey...
> 
> ...Isabel Marant DUNST lace top in ecru, Chanel black tweed jacket, and Chanel two-tone mary janes...
> 
> ...Isabel Marant ELALI jacket in ecru, Etoile Isabel Marant KABIL dress (10 SS) in black, and Christian Louboutin HORATIO slingbacks in black...
> 
> ...Isabel Marant FLANA jacket (10 SS) in light blue, Etoile Isabel Marant KABIL dress (10 SS) in blue, and Christian Louboutin SIMPLE pumps 70 in nude...
> 
> Thanks so much for letting me share


----------



## Suzie

hktaitai said:


> Hello gals, a few what-I-wore pics...
> 
> ...Isabel Marant YNES dress, and Christian Louboutin SIMPLE pumps 85 in silver grey...
> 
> ...Isabel Marant DUNST lace top in ecru, Chanel black tweed jacket, and Chanel two-tone mary janes...
> 
> ...Isabel Marant ELALI jacket in ecru, Etoile Isabel Marant KABIL dress (10 SS) in black, and Christian Louboutin HORATIO slingbacks in black...
> 
> ...Isabel Marant FLANA jacket (10 SS) in light blue, Etoile Isabel Marant KABIL dress (10 SS) in blue, and Christian Louboutin SIMPLE pumps 70 in nude...
> 
> Thanks so much for letting me share


 

Wow, thank you for sharing, you look stunning!


----------



## Coreena

angelastoel said:


> I was wondering if you could choose one season as your favourite, which season would it be?
> Mine would be absolutely the 2010 SS line, with the flana jackets, the Hola jacket, the amazing boots and not to mention the amazing silk lurex items, I wish I had bought that entire collection! Actually, most of my items are from that collection!


i second that!  Im constantly looking on bay to see if I can get some of the pieces at reasonable prices but they are always selling for ridiculous dollars  I would have loves to own a pair of the otway boots. I wonder if they will ever do a remake? hmmm  I love the flana jacket too! I saw it on bay but it was so expensive, I couldnt bring myself to buying it XP


----------



## Coreena

angelastoel said:


> here are some pictures again, today I wore a skirt from an older season, if I am right last year. (and of course my beloved Dicker boots)


awww you look to sweet ^___^ i love your bag btw


----------



## Coreena

amacasa said:


> so, it started chilly this AM .. perfect chance to whip out marant  erwan jacket...
> but by 3 PM, its burning hot again. and ended up with a folded jacket in my arm!!!
> 
> also , my beloved gould vest that DH loves so much!


awww you look goregous amacasa! Thanks for the pics  x


----------



## Coreena

hktaitai said:


> Hello gals, a few what-I-wore pics...
> 
> ...Isabel Marant YNES dress, and Christian Louboutin SIMPLE pumps 85 in silver grey...
> 
> ...Isabel Marant DUNST lace top in ecru, Chanel black tweed jacket, and Chanel two-tone mary janes...
> 
> ...Isabel Marant ELALI jacket in ecru, Etoile Isabel Marant KABIL dress (10 SS) in black, and Christian Louboutin HORATIO slingbacks in black...
> 
> ...Isabel Marant FLANA jacket (10 SS) in light blue, Etoile Isabel Marant KABIL dress (10 SS) in blue, and Christian Louboutin SIMPLE pumps 70 in nude...
> 
> Thanks so much for letting me share


I love love all your outfits hk  espeacially the one with you wearing the flana jacket. I just love that jacket, its perfect


----------



## am2022

hey "c" loving all the looks... thanks for sharing..
please post more pics ladies!

kristydarling.. youve been wearing that bordeaux lexy since it arrived... mod pics pretty please!!!


----------



## KristyDarling

hktaitai said:


> Hello gals, a few what-I-wore pics...
> 
> ...Isabel Marant YNES dress, and Christian Louboutin SIMPLE pumps 85 in silver grey...
> 
> ...Isabel Marant DUNST lace top in ecru, Chanel black tweed jacket, and Chanel two-tone mary janes...
> 
> ...Isabel Marant ELALI jacket in ecru, Etoile Isabel Marant KABIL dress (10 SS) in black, and Christian Louboutin HORATIO slingbacks in black...
> 
> ...Isabel Marant FLANA jacket (10 SS) in light blue, Etoile Isabel Marant KABIL dress (10 SS) in blue, and Christian Louboutin SIMPLE pumps 70 in nude...
> 
> Thanks so much for letting me share



FLAWLESS!    All the jackets are divine, of course, but the Ynes dress is so cute! I wish I could pull that off but I'm a little too soft all over to do it justice.  You, however, are a waif of a thing and it looks perfect on you!


----------



## KristyDarling

amacasa said:


> Suzie I think both size 2 and 3 might work actually.
> Her sizing varies per jacket!
> I feel I take 1 generally unless it's tight on the arms then I will go up to  a 2
> 
> Before ordering my lexy I got some sizing advice from kristydarling!
> 
> Maybe others can chime in to help suzie?



Suzie, I'm sorry I don't know your dimensions....? Would be happy to help with sizing if you like.


----------



## KristyDarling

amacasa said:


> kristydarling.. youve been wearing that bordeaux lexy since it arrived... mod pics pretty please!!!



I haven't worn it as much as I would like! Been traveling the last few weeks and am still on the road. I miss my Lexy! But yes one of these days when/if I can get rid of this vacation-induced spare tire, I will take pics and share!


----------



## AMJ

I am new to IM and always love the design. Where can I find the stuff in the US? Any info will be helpful!


----------



## birkingal

hktaitai said:


> LOVE this outfit   You're a genuis *birkingal* (or, have you made up your mind to become kellygal? )



awwww.... thank you, *hktaitai*.  I haven't quite worked out how to change my ID  so until then, it'll have to be birkingal


----------



## birkingal

hktaitai said:


> Hello gals, a few what-I-wore pics...
> 
> ...Isabel Marant YNES dress, and Christian Louboutin SIMPLE pumps 85 in silver grey...
> 
> ...Isabel Marant DUNST lace top in ecru, Chanel black tweed jacket, and Chanel two-tone mary janes...
> 
> ...Isabel Marant ELALI jacket in ecru, Etoile Isabel Marant KABIL dress (10 SS) in black, and Christian Louboutin HORATIO slingbacks in black...
> 
> ...Isabel Marant FLANA jacket (10 SS) in light blue, Etoile Isabel Marant KABIL dress (10 SS) in blue, and Christian Louboutin SIMPLE pumps 70 in nude...
> 
> Thanks so much for letting me share




*hktaitai*,   This is perfection! LOVE every ensemble you'd put together.


----------



## birkingal

Greentea said:


> Yesterday, I found the Lexy jacket in red/black in my size at Barneys Co-op! I walked away but decided that I must have it. Picking it up tomorrow!



That's my girl!! I would kill for the bordeaux Lexy!


----------



## birkingal

Suzie said:


> Birkingal, thanks so much. My size is sold out already.



Wow, that fast?! Are you able to put your name on the "waiting" or "wish" list?


----------



## birkingal

I ordered size 1 because my Etien's the same size. Seeing that KirstyDarling is smaller than I am and wears a 1, I have a feeling, this may be too small   Oh crap. Just have to wait until Mr Courier Driver arrives. Yes, UK 8 translates to a 1 on Morgan Clare. Boy, I can't believe how inconsistent her sizing can be.



amacasa said:


> birkingal, if you go with morgan clare's sizing with marant... i would like to think that their 8, 10 , 12 is equivalent to marant 1, 2 3, no?
> 
> i somehow saw that on a jacket last week that's now sold out...
> 
> verify that it is... because if that's the conversion, then i think a size 3 will be good as well as marant items run small!!!
> 
> Im a US size 2-4 and find that size 1 is good although a bit tight on the shoulders...
> 
> for the erwan, i had to go a size 2 on marant ( which is 10 on morganclare's site)
> 
> Kristydarling here is a true size 0 and went with the size 1 lexy.
> 
> I ordered size 2 lexy ( hasn't arrived though) as i want more layering for the winter..
> 
> HOpe this helps suzie!!!
> 
> I know you from rick owens thread hence, trying to help out with sizing !!!
> 
> Good luck again!


----------



## angelastoel

I just ordered the bordeaux Lexy, I wanted to wait untill I went to Paris, but when I saw they sold out so fast I decided I wanted to be sure to have it. And I just saw on net-a-porter that bordeaux will be THE fall colour, a lot of items in that colour, so now I am ready for fall!


----------



## angelastoel

and hktai I love your ensembles, especially the ones with the Elali and the flana!


----------



## birkingal

amacasa said:


> OOPS.... THis was meant for SUZIE who is getting helped by birkingal...
> 
> sorry for the confusion ladies!!!



Actually, you ended up helping me instead, *amacasa * 

I just noticed that the Lexy at shopmrsh.com is quite a bit more than anywhere else.


----------



## birkingal

angelastoel said:


> I just ordered the bordeaux Lexy, I wanted to wait untill I went to Paris, but when I saw they sold out so fast I decided I wanted to be sure to have it. And I just saw on net-a-porter that bordeaux will be THE fall colour, a lot of items in that colour, so now I am ready for fall!



I don't suppose the shop you ordered your Lexy from ships to the UK?   I can't find one here.


----------



## Jaded81

Does anyone here have the Crista jacket? Thinking of purchasing one but not sure how the sizing is like. I am 5'2, 100lbs. Usually an XS on top. TIA


----------



## Isabelfan

hktaitai said:


> Hello gals, a few what-I-wore pics...
> 
> ...Isabel Marant YNES dress, and Christian Louboutin SIMPLE pumps 85 in silver grey...
> ...Isabel Marant FLANA jacket (10 SS) in light blue, Etoile Isabel Marant KABIL dress (10 SS) in blue, and Christian Louboutin SIMPLE pumps 70 in nude...
> 
> Thanks so much for letting me share



Hktaitai you wear them all soooo well! Thanks for sharing your pics!


----------



## hktaitai

mercer said:


> Oooooooooh!!!!!!  Amazing!  Thank you for sharing!!!!



Thanks so much *mercer*   Glad you like these :giggles:


----------



## hktaitai

Suzie said:


> Wow, thank you for sharing, you look stunning!





It's so nice of you *Suzie*  Thanks a million


----------



## hktaitai

Coreena said:


> I love love all your outfits hk  espeacially the one with you wearing the flana jacket. I just love that jacket, its perfect



Thanks so very much Coreena  I'm so happy  
The Flana is definitely my favorite of the 10 SS season!


----------



## hktaitai

KristyDarling said:


> FLAWLESS!    All the jackets are divine, of course, but the Ynes dress is so cute! I wish I could pull that off but I'm a little too soft all over to do it justice.  You, however, are a waif of a thing and it looks perfect on you!



Oh *KristyDarling* you're being so kind and generous  Thank you thank you thank you! BUT please don't be so harsh on yourself   I'm sure you easily, absolutely rock any of these


----------



## hktaitai

birkingal said:


> *hktaitai*,   This is perfection! LOVE every ensemble you'd put together.



You've made my day *birkingal* :kiss: Your approval means so much to me  A big thank-you


----------



## hktaitai

Isabelfan said:


> Hktaitai you wear them all soooo well! Thanks for sharing your pics!



Thanks so very much Isabelfan   It's so sweet of you


----------



## hktaitai

angelastoel said:


> and hktai I love your ensembles, especially the ones with the Elali and the flana!




Thanks a zillion *angelastoel*  

I always enjoy your mod pics thoroughly - please post more


----------



## hktaitai

amacasa said:


> hey "c" loving all the looks... thanks for sharing..
> please post more pics ladies!
> 
> kristydarling.. youve been wearing that bordeaux lexy since it arrived... mod pics pretty please!!!




Thanks loads darling *amacasa*


----------



## hktaitai

Jaded81 said:


> Does anyone here have the Crista jacket? Thinking of purchasing one but not sure how the sizing is like. I am 5'2, 100lbs. Usually an XS on top. TIA



Hi *Jaded81*, the Crista is rather boxy. From your description I believe size 0 will be a good fit.

NAP's measurements of the Crista are:
(http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/77194)

Size/ Length/ Bust/ Shoulder/ Sleeve/ Waist
0 / 19.5 / 33 / 14 / 19.5 / 30.5
1 / 20 / 34 / 14.5 / 19.5 / 32.5

HTH


----------



## Jaded81

Thanks for the measurements! 

When you say boxy, do you mean that there are very strong/thick shoulder pads? For some reason I can't do those. I loved the Red/Black tweed like jacket from Zara from Spring/Summer but the shoulder pads looked totally weird on me... Looked like a football player!!!




hktaitai said:


> Hi *Jaded81*, the Crista is rather boxy. From your description I believe size 0 will be a good fit.
> 
> NAP's measurements of the Crista are:
> (http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/77194)
> 
> Size/ Length/ Bust/ Shoulder/ Sleeve/ Waist
> 0 / 19.5 / 33 / 14 / 19.5 / 30.5
> 1 / 20 / 34 / 14.5 / 19.5 / 32.5
> 
> HTH


----------



## Jaded81

Btw, you have the most enviable IM collection!! The flana jacket looked esp amazing on you!


----------



## am2022

Ladies... this fast moving thread is making me happy..
so many lexy jackets ...
Love to see pics once you get them!!!


----------



## Chanel 0407

I ordered Lexy in size 1 and 2 and it will be here on Friday.  This is my 1st IM so did not know the sizing at all.  I am looking forward to wearing it for fall and keeping the thread going.  My plan is to buy 1 jacket per season going forward if I can limit myself to only one.  LOL


----------



## Greentea

Chanel 0407 said:


> I ordered Lexy in size 1 and 2 and it will be here on Friday.  This is my 1st IM so did not know the sizing at all.  I am looking forward to wearing it for fall and keeping the thread going.  My plan is to buy 1 jacket per season going forward if I can limit myself to only one.  LOL



Yay! I'm on my way to pick up my size 2 in Bordeaux!


----------



## birkingal

Greentea said:


> Yay! I'm on my way to pick up my size 2 in Bordeaux!



ooooh, I can't wait to see yours!


----------



## angelastoel

birkingal said:


> I don't suppose the shop you ordered your Lexy from ships to the UK?   I can't find one here.



it was from Denmark, but I just got a email they made a mistake, my size wasn't available...so they will return my money


----------



## birkingal

My anthracite Lexy arrived this morning. Call me pedantic but my eyes zeroed in immediately to the snagged thread right above the pocket the minute I opened the package. I'm a little nervous it might get worse after normal wear. I'm absolutely hopeless with a needle. Anyway, the SA at Morgan Clare has agreed to pay for the return postage to have it fixed. She couldn't offer any replacements seeing that the Lexys sold out in 3 days.







I normally wear UK 8, US 2-4 and this size 1 fits perfectly.


----------



## birkingal

angelastoel said:


> it was from Denmark, but I just got a email they made a mistake, my size wasn't available...so they will return my money



oh no! I hope you find one in your size soon.


----------



## birkingal

hktaitai said:


> You've made my day *birkingal* :kiss: Your approval means so much to me  A big thank-you



hktaitai, you're my IM idol  I find myself getting inspired by fellow bloggers and TPFers more so than the magazines.


----------



## am2022

congrats birkingal!  hope they fix it soon so you can wear it more...

love it.. would love some side view too and back but i guess its on its way to morganclare no???  Sorry for little demanding and impatient me....


I orderd my Lexy 10 days ago and it hasn't arrived  ...

As you can see patience was never my virtue... My DH can attest to this fact!!!


birkingal said:


> My anthracite Lexy arrived this morning. Call me pedantic but my eyes zeroed in immediately to the snagged thread right above the pocket the minute I opened the package. I'm a little nervous it might get worse after normal wear. I'm absolutely hopeless with a needle. Anyway, the SA at Morgan Clare has agreed to pay for the return postage to have it fixed. She couldn't offer any replacements seeing that the Lexys sold out in 3 days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I normally wear UK 8, US 2-4 and this size 1 fits perfectly.


----------



## am2022

angela, MrsH still has the bordeaux in size 2 and 3 .. hope this helps.

Birkingal.. i see that we are the same size US 2-4... and if 1 fits you perfectly.. im in trouble as i went for size 2...

I have pretty broad shoulders though ( thanks to swimming) so hoping size 2 will be fine... 






birkingal said:


> oh no! I hope you find one in your size soon.


----------



## KristyDarling

Birkingal -- your jacket is gorgeous!!! Love the anthracite color! I'm so glad you got a nice SA who will work to make sure that Lexy is in top condition! I had a not-so-great experience with a local boutique that shall not be named when I complained about a pair of brand-new IM Dickers that arrived with a worn heel and a visible bald spot on the right shoe (it was the display shoe). They were very unfriendly and cold about it. You can bet I will not be a return shopper!


----------



## birkingal

amacasa said:


> angela, MrsH still has the bordeaux in size 2 and 3 .. hope this helps.
> 
> Birkingal.. i see that we are the same size US 2-4... and if 1 fits you perfectly.. im in trouble as i went for size 2...
> 
> I have pretty broad shoulders though ( thanks to swimming) so hoping size 2 will be fine...



I wish I have your broad shoulders, amacasa. I've got narrow and droopy shoulders   I'm afraid, it's all wrapped up inside the box. I've also taped the box so I can't open it again. It's quite fitted though so presumably 2 would be ok for me too.


----------



## birkingal

KristyDarling said:


> Birkingal -- your jacket is gorgeous!!! Love the anthracite color! I'm so glad you got a nice SA who will work to make sure that Lexy is in top condition! I had a not-so-great experience with a local boutique that shall not be named when I complained about a pair of brand-new IM Dickers that arrived with a worn heel and a visible bald spot on the right shoe (it was the display shoe). They were very unfriendly and cold about it. You can bet I will not be a return shopper!



What?! It's such an obvious flaw. I'm shocked that they fail to notice that it's not new before they pack it. Did they refund you? So far, my SA has been really prompt with her replies and very helpful. For that, I'm grateful. I feel a tad awful for nitpicking but having worn my fair share of Hermes shawls, I know that sometimes a pulled thread if not mended quickly, can get worse.


----------



## KristyDarling

amacasa said:


> angela, MrsH still has the bordeaux in size 2 and 3 .. hope this helps.
> 
> Birkingal.. i see that we are the same size US 2-4... and if 1 fits you perfectly.. im in trouble as i went for size 2...
> 
> I have pretty broad shoulders though ( thanks to swimming) so hoping size 2 will be fine...



Amacasa -- I have a feeling you'll be fine.  I am petite but I carry most of my weight up top (apple shape). I have broad and very square shoulders, and on top of that, er, healthy-sized upper arms. I'm not surprised that the Lexy in 1 fits the narrow-on-top US2-4s like Birkingal, but since it sounds like you're broader across the shoulders like me, I have a feeling the 2 will work for you great. This style does run really small!  And keep in mind the stretchy aspect...even if you could've gone down to a 1, the stretchiness of the material on the 2 will still keep it nice and slim on your body.


----------



## KristyDarling

birkingal said:


> What?! It's such an obvious flaw. I'm shocked that they fail to notice that it's not new before they pack it. Did they refund you? So far, my SA has been really prompt with her replies and very helpful. For that, I'm grateful. I feel a tad awful for nitpicking but having worn my fair share of Hermes shawls, I know that sometimes a pulled thread if not mended quickly, can get worse.



I picked the item up in their store and under the artificial lights, the flaws were not as visible. But when I looked at them at home the next day under natural light, they jumped right out at me! I called right away and the girl that answered the phone suddenly became ICY cold after I described what I saw. They have a strict 5-day return policy (and only for store credit) but I had to leave town that very day. The unfriendly SA did not try very hard to help me figure out a solution, so I just decided to let it go. The flaws are only visible if you're looking for them, so I'm really the only person who can see them, but still! For that amount of money, I should have perfect condition shoes....at the very least I should have received good customer service! 

It just goes to show -- customer service these days is getting worse. Unless the SA smells immediate opportunity ($$$$), many tend to balk at providing "true" customer service.


----------



## ScarceNot

I've been wanting to invest in a Marant jacket but have been concerned
about the loose weaves and unstable fabrics. I'm waiting for the next
round of Indian bedspread jackets. These boucles have a much looser
weave than a Chanel Linton tweed...unlined, with only taped edges at
the seams makes me nervous. With a looser weave, a lining fabric catches
the stitches and makes things more stable. To my eye it looks like
she uses a lot of upholstery weight fabrics for these boucles which creates
an edgy fashion appearance but might wear differently than a fashion
weight fabric.


----------



## Greentea

Here's my Lexy!! I adore it so much! Sorry for the bad pic (lighting is wrong and no one home to help me snap a better shot.) 
Amacasa, I'm also a US size 2-4 and I'm so glad I got the 2 in this. It runs small. The 2 is great because It's not SUPER tight and fitted and lays perfectly when zipped. The 1 would've fit me but the 2 is perfect.


----------



## Greentea

birkingal said:


> My anthracite Lexy arrived this morning. Call me pedantic but my eyes zeroed in immediately to the snagged thread right above the pocket the minute I opened the package. I'm a little nervous it might get worse after normal wear. I'm absolutely hopeless with a needle. Anyway, the SA at Morgan Clare has agreed to pay for the return postage to have it fixed. She couldn't offer any replacements seeing that the Lexys sold out in 3 days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I normally wear UK 8, US 2-4 and this size 1 fits perfectly.



FABULOUS!! So sorry about the snag.  At least they are willing to fix it with no fuss.


----------



## angelastoel

birkingal said:


> oh no! I hope you find one in your size soon.



I hope so, If anybody knows where I can find a bordeaux Lexy, size 2, let me know!


----------



## am2022

Ooooh... greentea ... i love it !!!  Im so happy for you!!!
thanks for the pics...

can you also take some side view and back so we know how the jacket drapes???   If you got the time... thanks again!




Greentea said:


> Here's my Lexy!! I adore it so much! Sorry for the bad pic (lighting is wrong and no one home to help me snap a better shot.)
> Amacasa, I'm also a US size 2-4 and I'm so glad I got the 2 in this. It runs small. The 2 is great because It's not SUPER tight and fitted and lays perfectly when zipped. The 1 would've fit me but the 2 is perfect.


----------



## am2022

Angela, its at mrsH , bordeaux in 2.
good luck!




angelastoel said:


> I hope so, If anybody knows where I can find a bordeaux Lexy, size 2, let me know!


----------



## KristyDarling

Greentea said:


> Here's my Lexy!! I adore it so much! Sorry for the bad pic (lighting is wrong and no one home to help me snap a better shot.)
> Amacasa, I'm also a US size 2-4 and I'm so glad I got the 2 in this. It runs small. The 2 is great because It's not SUPER tight and fitted and lays perfectly when zipped. The 1 would've fit me but the 2 is perfect.



Greentea, you look awesome! It's a perfect fit!  Enjoy your beautiful new piece!


----------



## angelastoel

amacasa said:


> Angela, its at mrsH , bordeaux in 2.
> good luck!



thabk you, I saw that but they are charging almost 100 euro more than the other shops, does anybody know why?


----------



## KristyDarling

angelastoel said:


> thabk you, I saw that but they are charging almost 100 euro more than the other shops, does anybody know why?



I don't know why but I've noticed that about MrsH in the past....consistently higher in price than everyone else.


----------



## birkingal

angelastoel said:


> thabk you, I saw that but they are charging almost 100 euro more than the other shops, does anybody know why?



I noticed that too when I checked out their website a few weeks back.


----------



## birkingal

KristyDarling said:


> I picked the item up in their store and under the artificial lights, the flaws were not as visible. But when I looked at them at home the next day under natural light, they jumped right out at me! I called right away and the girl that answered the phone suddenly became ICY cold after I described what I saw. They have a strict 5-day return policy (and only for store credit) but I had to leave town that very day. The unfriendly SA did not try very hard to help me figure out a solution, so I just decided to let it go. The flaws are only visible if you're looking for them, so I'm really the only person who can see them, but still! For that amount of money, I should have perfect condition shoes....at the very least I should have received good customer service!
> 
> It just goes to show -- customer service these days is getting worse. Unless the SA smells immediate opportunity ($$$$), many tend to balk at providing "true" customer service.




That's pretty shocking. Reminds me of the horrible customer service here in the UK, particularly the banks, utility companies and state run enterprises. I know what you mean, IM shoes and clothes aren't cheap. If you bought a brand new item, that's the condition it should be in when you receive it.


----------



## Greentea

amacasa said:


> Ooooh... greentea ... i love it !!!  Im so happy for you!!!
> thanks for the pics...
> 
> can you also take some side view and back so we know how the jacket drapes???   If you got the time... thanks again!



Thank you - and everyone. Yes, I can take some more shots tomorrow.


----------



## demicouture

congrats to everyones beautiful LEXY jackets!

am about to get one and was wondering what the size 3 corresponds to?
in UK and/or US sizing?

thanks so much!


oh and yes MRSH is ridiculously overpriced!!!!


----------



## birkingal

demicouture said:


> congrats to everyones beautiful LEXY jackets!
> 
> am about to get one and was wondering what the size 3 corresponds to?
> in UK and/or US sizing?
> 
> thanks so much!
> 
> 
> oh and yes MRSH is ridiculously overpriced!!!!



Size 3 =UK 12

However, Lexys do run quite small.


----------



## Suzie

angelastoel said:


> thabk you, I saw that but they are charging almost 100 euro more than the other shops, does anybody know why?


 
I found it available at Barneys in size 2.


----------



## Suzie

Ladies, thank you for your sizing advice, I am a UK 10 and I went for the size 3 as everyone suggested it runs small. Won't arrive for 7-10 days.

My first Isabel Marant jacket!!


----------



## KristyDarling

Suzie said:


> Ladies, thank you for your sizing advice, I am a UK 10 and I went for the size 3 as everyone suggested it runs small. Won't arrive for 7-10 days.
> 
> My first Isabel Marant jacket!!



Congratulations!! May your wait be quick and painless.  Let us know how it works out!


----------



## am2022

Congrats suzie.... As KD had said... we shall await its arrival..
we are more than excited for your first marant jacket...

Just quickly before i watch The priest with DH and DD... the lexy jackets arrived... and KD is right.. size 2 is just perfect..   Pics to follow...

So long ladies.... 



Suzie said:


> Ladies, thank you for your sizing advice, I am a UK 10 and I went for the size 3 as everyone suggested it runs small. Won't arrive for 7-10 days.
> 
> My first Isabel Marant jacket!!


----------



## Suzie

^Congrats amacasa, can't wait to see pics.


----------



## Suzie

KristyDarling said:


> Congratulations!! May your wait be quick and painless.  Let us know how it works out!


Thank you.


----------



## demicouture

birkingal said:


> Size 3 =UK 12
> 
> However, Lexys do run quite small.




thank you so much!
i am a true UK12 if not a big 12 and ordered the 3... lets wait and see


----------



## hktaitai

Jaded81 said:


> Thanks for the measurements!
> 
> When you say boxy, do you mean that there are very strong/thick shoulder pads? For some reason I can't do those. I loved the Red/Black tweed like jacket from Zara from Spring/Summer but the shoulder pads looked totally weird on me... Looked like a football player!!!



By boxy I meant it's not too tight or fitted. It is shoulder padded - not exactly the subtle type, but not too footballer-ish either


----------



## hktaitai

birkingal said:


> hktaitai, you're my IM idol  I find myself getting inspired by fellow bloggers and TPFers more so than the magazines.





 I'm so flattered, *birkingal* you're the best :kiss::kiss:


----------



## bigappleNY

Hello, everyone, I am new here 
I bought my Lexy jacket in size 0 at Net-a-porter and just received it! This jacket is really lovely!! I am in generall US2 and size 0 in this Jacket is great fit. ( but I prefer always to wear the jacket fitted. ) I hope this information could be helpful for someone who is interested in this jacket.


----------



## Jaded81

Thank you!! 




hktaitai said:


> By boxy I meant it's not too tight or fitted. It is shoulder padded - not exactly the subtle type, but not too footballer-ish either


----------



## bigappleNY

Lovely! I love to see your pics!





hktaitai said:


> Hello gals, a few what-I-wore pics...
> 
> ...Isabel Marant YNES dress, and Christian Louboutin SIMPLE pumps 85 in silver grey...
> 
> ...Isabel Marant DUNST lace top in ecru, Chanel black tweed jacket, and Chanel two-tone mary janes...
> 
> ...Isabel Marant ELALI jacket in ecru, Etoile Isabel Marant KABIL dress (10 SS) in black, and Christian Louboutin HORATIO slingbacks in black...
> 
> ...Isabel Marant FLANA jacket (10 SS) in light blue, Etoile Isabel Marant KABIL dress (10 SS) in blue, and Christian Louboutin SIMPLE pumps 70 in nude...
> 
> Thanks so much for letting me share


----------



## bigappleNY

I love your style and cordination! - very elegant & stylish!




birkingal said:


> I completely agree. I wasn't too taken with the dresses too. I tried on half a dozen when I was in Paris a few months back but none truly gripped me. The only thing that caught my eye this time is the Lexy. All the shops have sold out of my size!! So I'm going to try my luck in Paris next week.
> 
> I haven't had the chance to do a modelling shoot of the Etien but hopefully this should suffice.


----------



## Coreena

angelastoel said:


> I hope so, If anybody knows where I can find a bordeaux Lexy, size 2, let me know!


hey angelastoel, there is one at lagarconne, size 2! last one left x


----------



## Jaded81

Sorry to bother you again, but I had a look at the net a porter website and it said that the jacket ran small... and to take the next size up. Do you think that a size 1 would be better for me?





hktaitai said:


> Hi *Jaded81*, the Crista is rather boxy. From your description I believe size 0 will be a good fit.
> 
> NAP's measurements of the Crista are:
> (http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/77194)
> 
> Size/ Length/ Bust/ Shoulder/ Sleeve/ Waist
> 0 / 19.5 / 33 / 14 / 19.5 / 30.5
> 1 / 20 / 34 / 14.5 / 19.5 / 32.5
> 
> HTH


----------



## Jaded81

COngrats to everyone on their new Lexys!

Greentea and Birkingal, gorgeous modelling pics!!!!


----------



## Coreena

hktaitai said:


> Thanks so very much Coreena  I'm so happy
> The Flana is definitely my favorite of the 10 SS season!


i wanted one so badly! there was one on bay, they were selling it for US2200  I cried .. i couldnt bring myself to bite the bulllet XP For now I can only dream about yours hehe


----------



## Amsterdam

Jaded81 said:


> Sorry to bother you again, but I had a look at the net a porter website and it said that the jacket ran small... and to take the next size up. Do you think that a size 1 would be better for me?



Hi Jaded81,

I own a Crista and I find it quite small!
I normally have size 1 in IM jackets from the main line,
such as the Flana, Lapaz and Fosfo, but my Crista in size 1 is a little tight on  me, I have trouble zipping it up all the way ( waist is fine but it's tight around the chest) and it's a bit tight around the shoulders as well.
I still love it though, but size 2 would have been better.

Hope this helps!


----------



## birkingal

bigappleNY said:


> I love your style and cordination! - very elegant & stylish!




Thank you, *bigappleNY! *I'm touched by your kind words.


----------



## birkingal

Suzie said:


> Ladies, thank you for your sizing advice, I am a UK 10 and I went for the size 3 as everyone suggested it runs small. Won't arrive for 7-10 days.
> 
> My first Isabel Marant jacket!!



Beware, IM jackets are addictive. I'm sure it won't be your last, *Suzie*


----------



## birkingal

amacasa said:


> Congrats suzie.... As KD had said... we shall await its arrival..
> we are more than excited for your first marant jacket...
> 
> Just quickly before i watch The priest with DH and DD... the lexy jackets arrived... and KD is right.. size 2 is just perfect..   Pics to follow...
> 
> So long ladies....



*Amacasa*, I'm dying to see modeling shots!!


----------



## birkingal

Greentea said:


> Here's my Lexy!! I adore it so much! Sorry for the bad pic (lighting is wrong and no one home to help me snap a better shot.)
> Amacasa, I'm also a US size 2-4 and I'm so glad I got the 2 in this. It runs small. The 2 is great because It's not SUPER tight and fitted and lays perfectly when zipped. The 1 would've fit me but the 2 is perfect.



*GT*, you look AWESOME in it. Fits you beautifully. Can't wait to see more modeling pics.


----------



## birkingal

hktaitai said:


> I'm so flattered, *birkingal* you're the best :kiss::kiss:




 can't wait to see more of your collection.


----------



## angelastoel

Coreena said:


> hey angelastoel, there is one at lagarconne, size 2! last one left x



thank you all so much, but these are all american stores and I probably would have to pay 30 % tax


----------



## hktaitai

Jaded81 said:


> Sorry to bother you again, but I had a look at the net a porter website and it said that the jacket ran small... and to take the next size up. Do you think that a size 1 would be better for me?


 
No worries   I would interpret NAP's description as "this jacket is meant to be of a boxy cut but it runs small, so one is suggested to size up in order to achieve the intended boxy look" - if it makes sense, hehe.  Also if you would like to wear it zippered, then size 1 might be a safer choice.  In any case, size 1 is just a tiny bit larger (0.5 - 1") in almost every aspect, the difference between 0 and 1 shouldn't be too obvious I suppose.
Size/ Length/ Bust/ Shoulder/ Sleeve/ Waist
0 / 19.5 / 33 / 14 / 19.5 / 30.5
1 / 20 / 34 / 14.5 / 19.5 / 32.5

To compare again the product measurement and your description (5'2, 100lbs, XS on top), I honestly think size 0 is good enough - unless you are actually more broad-shouldered (>14") and busty (>33") than a usual XS.  (As Amsterdam shared her experience, she finds zipping up all the way to the chest hard.)

HTH


----------



## hktaitai

bigappleNY said:


> Lovely! I love to see your pics!


 
Thanks so very much, *bigappleNY*


----------



## hktaitai

Coreena said:


> i wanted one so badly! there was one on bay, they were selling it for US2200  I cried .. i couldnt bring myself to bite the bulllet XP For now I can only dream about yours hehe


 
Don't cry Keep your fingers crossed.  It will apear some day, somewhere


----------



## hktaitai

birkingal said:


> can't wait to see more of your collection.


 

:salute:


----------



## hktaitai

bigappleNY said:


> Hello, everyone, I am new here
> I bought my Lexy jacket in size 0 at Net-a-porter and just received it! This jacket is really lovely!! I am in generall US2 and size 0 in this Jacket is great fit. ( but I prefer always to wear the jacket fitted. ) I hope this information could be helpful for someone who is interested in this jacket.


 
Congrats *bigappleNY* 

Care to share some mod pics, plueeeeeeeeeeze?


----------



## hktaitai

Suzie said:


> Ladies, thank you for your sizing advice, I am a UK 10 and I went for the size 3 as everyone suggested it runs small. Won't arrive for 7-10 days.
> 
> My first Isabel Marant jacket!!


 
Congrats *Suzie* 

Please do post some mod pics when it arrives - can't wait


----------



## hktaitai

Greentea said:


> Here's my Lexy!! I adore it so much! Sorry for the bad pic (lighting is wrong and no one home to help me snap a better shot.)
> Amacasa, I'm also a US size 2-4 and I'm so glad I got the 2 in this. It runs small. The 2 is great because It's not SUPER tight and fitted and lays perfectly when zipped. The 1 would've fit me but the 2 is perfect.


 
Congrats *Greentea*  You look awesome 

Totally agree with you about the sizing-up.  A usual Marant 0 in jackets, I can do 0 for this one but reckon 1 is just perfect.


----------



## Coreena

angelastoel said:


> thank you all so much, but these are all american stores and I probably would have to pay 30 % tax


wow that is crazy! even for a jacket that is only USD430? In Australia anything over AUD 1000 we get taxed 10%, and I thought that was high lol .. I'll keep a look out for you


----------



## Suzie

Coreena, I think we are quite lucky, the poor ladies in Europe get slugged. 

Mind you everything here in the stores is way more expensive than overseas, thank goodness for the internet and on-line shopping.


----------



## Coreena

Hey suzie!  
I know thank goodness for online shopping!! lol .. all the european sites we buy from we get back the VAT, now that is awesome. Australia is overpriced with everything it sells lol... I guess not enough competition so retailers can jack it up and sell it for higher. To be honest with you, the Aussie boutiques are my last resort XP. Is that unaustralian? lol .. sorry bad joke hehe XP


----------



## Suzie

^I totally agree, I rarely buy anything here now, the retailers had it too good for too long. They are not doing much to help themselves either. 

For example the other day I had to buy some skins for my husband at Rebel sports and I handed them my discount card (only 5%-but still something), oh no they said we did away with the 5% discount in January and I said thanks for that, this will be my last purchase from your store, I will buy on-line from now on!


----------



## Coreena

So true, the mark up they are making is scarey when you compare it to the US and UK prices. I feel they are losing out to online shopping, they had it coming imo. 

I did hear something disturbing the other day. The govt wants to impose 10% on all items purchased over the net whether its over AUD 1000 or not. How annoying is that!

Ive had my fair share of bad experience wtih aussie retail stores eg Cultstatus. Ive been a long standing VIP at there store so it entitles me to 5% discount for my loyalty just because of the amount of dollars Ive spent with them over the year. About 4 month ago I wanted to buy a proenza schouler bag from their store and I ask them what would my buy price be after my VIP Discount. They said to me that sorry your VIP Discount has been removed by management. I asked why and at that point fully upset they I had spent all that money and now they say I am not a VIP and I have to pay full price. Anyway long story short they said that I havent spent anything wtih them for 2 years so mgt can take away my VIP at there own discretion if they want (they never told me this when i was spending all the money, my status was suppose to be 5% forever so long as I had spent a certain amount within a year, which i did). I spent so much money with them over the year and this was how they treated me. I told them this is such bad customer service and just shows how greedy Cultstatus is. They are nice to you when you spend loads of money and when you have a break and come back later to buy they say sorry, spend more and we will give it back to you. Never again will I shop at Cultstatus! Bad company, period! 

Anyway good thing was I bought the same bag at mytheresa and saved $500 even after taxes!! Im so glad that happened and it saved me a fortune. Just goes to show how much Cultstatus is making off each item they sell.


----------



## Suzie

^Very bad form from cultstatus. There is an old saying that a satisfied customer tells one friend and an unhappy customer tells everyone! I will boycott them on your behalf.

I don't think they will apply the 10% tax for items under $1000 as I heard it will cost x amount of money to police it and the the govt would only get a small amount so it is not worth the time and energy.


----------



## am2022

Suzie and Coreena... i feel for you guys.. that is so wrong to put so much mark up on items that have this tag price that all the world knows about...   my hope is a good hearted soul/ millionaire opens a fab store there for you guys...

Im so tired after today and hence no pics.. Work was pretty stressful... I vented on DH and he was quite shocked afterwards...... i wanted to displace my stress... ha ha  im bad!

I came home though to my first ever sneaker purchase that's meant to be used outside the gym.... 

Im never a sneaker girl but... my kids/ DH have been complaining that im always in heels/ nice shoes and i can't seem to join them running around... they also have been dying to go on our first camping... BUt .. but.. i told them i don't want a tent... maybe a pick up first and a trailer???? haha ..   

Anyways... did buy my first converse 2 weeks ago...but it was too flat.. didn't do a thing to flatter a woman's body you know... 

SO i thought of the hidden wedges inside the beckett... hmmm 

SO, ordered the navy/ cream with mixed feelings as im totally clueless if im going to like it and if it will fit in my lifestyle????
Well.. it was here when i arrived home....
i just tried it on 15 minutes ago trying to decide b/w keep or return... and i think im 30% return and 70% keep at this point.. they are really comfy and cute and endearing in a different way...

I don't wear sneakers and now I have a high cut pair with hidden wedges... Isabel Marant I guess makes you want to come out  of your comfort zone..

I haven't shown it to DH... But DS of mine loves it to death already...

WIll try and post pics sometime this weekend ladies...


----------



## Coreena

That saying is so true! Just to save 5% they made good long standing customer unhappy. Just means they take their business elsewhere and your reputation is tainted by bad worth of mouth!

thats good to know. i was thinking the same thing, that cost of overheads would be huge. Most ppl would stop shipping via AustPost because you would need to fill out documents for every single thing you purchased over the net. really time consuming imo.

what are your thoughts about IM collection this season?


----------



## Suzie

I am very new to IM, have really only started reading this thread a couple of weeks ago and I must say I love the jackets. A lot of her things are a bit young & hip for me (I am 49) so I don't want to look like mutton dressed as lamb!


----------



## Coreena

amacasa said:


> Suzie and Coreena... i feel for you guys.. that is so wrong to put so much mark up on items that have this tag price that all the world knows about...   my hope is a good hearted soul/ millionaire opens a fab store there for you guys...
> 
> Im so tired after today and hence no pics.. Work was pretty stressful... I vented on DH and he was quite shocked afterwards...... i wanted to displace my stress... ha ha  im bad!
> 
> I came home though to my first ever sneaker purchase that's meant to be used outside the gym....
> 
> Im never a sneaker girl but... my kids/ DH have been complaining that im always in heels/ nice shoes and i can't seem to join them running around... they also have been dying to go on our first camping... BUt .. but.. i told them i don't want a tent... maybe a pick up first and a trailer???? haha ..
> 
> Anyways... did buy my first converse 2 weeks ago...but it was too flat.. didn't do a thing to flatter a woman's body you know...
> 
> SO i thought of the hidden wedges inside the beckett... hmmm
> 
> SO, ordered the navy/ cream with mixed feelings as im totally clueless if im going to like it and if it will fit in my lifestyle????
> Well.. it was here when i arrived home....
> i just tried it on 15 minutes ago trying to decide b/w keep or return... and i think im 30% return and 70% keep at this point.. they are really comfy and cute and endearing in a different way...
> 
> I don't wear sneakers and now I have a high cut pair with hidden wedges... Isabel Marant I guess makes you want to come out  of your comfort zone..
> 
> I haven't shown it to DH... But DS of mine loves it to death already...
> 
> WIll try and post pics sometime this weekend ladies...


hey amacasa  there are a lot of good things about Australia but our retails prices compared to other countries are shockingly bad! hehe..  And all the retails stores say the same thing we have to pay GST. But when you import itself and pay the GST it still works out a hell of a lot cheaper, makes you question if they are really being all that honest. I rather they just same we just wanna make more money of you because we can  

congrats on your new beckets purchases!  I purchased last seasons perkins and I havent worn them as yet XP altho they are really nice on. But I have to say I much prefer my bettys they are more casual and little more reflex. I guess they are easier to wear and still give you the affect of being taller, secretly XP

I hope I havent confused you XP I have both styles and I love them both just as much but have found that I wear my bettys a lot more then my perkins.


----------



## Coreena

Suzie said:


> I am very new to IM, have really only started reading this thread a couple of weeks ago and I must say I love the jackets. A lot of her things are a bit young & hip for me (I am 49) so I don't want to look like mutton dressed as lamb!


LOL, im sure you dont look like a mutton dressed like a lamb lol. Im certain you can pull anything off. But I know what you mean. But I love classic peices, you can never go wrong  

I agree, her jackets are really gorgeous and unique. I only started becoming a fan since early this year before that I didnt know who IM was XP But I have to say this seasons has collection hasnt really impressed me all that much. I love all the previous seasons collections more then this seasons.


----------



## KristyDarling

FYI, Lexy in bordeaux still available on Barneys.com in all sizes! 

*Amacasa* -- oh please do take pics of your new Becketts! I'm intrigued by these but I doubt they'll work for me since I'm not "sporty" at all and so they don't really fall within my aesthetic. But, they are, like you said -- so CUTE and great for running around with kids! By the way, sorry to hear about your bad day at work. I bet coming home to your Becketts helped to take the edge off! I've been having some marathon 15-hour work days myself...sadly all too frequently. IM is a great way to reward ourselves for all our hard work.  

*Suzie* -- I think women of all ages can carry off IM beautifully.  I love that her things can be styled either in a youthfully edgy way, OR just as effectively in a sophisticated and elegant way that works for those of us who'd rather play it safe/conservative.  I guess it's all about how you see yourself!  Take the Lexy, for example....wear it unzipped with leather skinnies, a loose burnout tee and killer heels and it's "sexy/edgy/cool." But worn zipped up with a pleated knee-length skirt and it's "elegant." Many of IM's pieces are universally versatile in this way, in the same vein as Chanel jackets.   

I'm in my late 30s and feel that I'll be able to wear the IM look for a long time to come. I have only one piece that is sort of questionable for my age - and that is a VERY short and tight ruffled Etoile IM skirt -- my legs are far from what they used to be, so I wear it with opaque hose and knee boots.   But it works!!  We should just wear IM pieces in ways that flatter our bodies and lifestyles, without letting age be a deterrent. 

*Coreena* -- I hear you about the F/W season. It's not my fave either. There are a handful of pieces that I like but few that really GRAB me. Maybe this will be a good season to just stock up on IM basics, like her yummy tees. I really want that gray burnout tee from the Etoile line....if only it weren't so darn sheer!


----------



## Suzie

Coreena, excuse my ignorance but what is XP?


----------



## bigappleNY

You're welcome  I need to thank you for your share of Isabel Marant experiences, I really always enjoy to see your threads 




hktaitai said:


> Thanks so very much, *bigappleNY*


----------



## Jaded81

Thanks for the response! I do not own any IM clothing so am clueless about the sizing. If you don't mind me asking, how tall and heavy are you? I am not particularly busty so I don't think the chest area would be a prob. Also, could I trouble you for modeling shots? 



Amsterdam said:


> Hi Jaded81,
> 
> I own a Crista and I find it quite small!
> I normally have size 1 in IM jackets from the main line,
> such as the Flana, Lapaz and Fosfo, but my Crista in size 1 is a little tight on  me, I have trouble zipping it up all the way ( waist is fine but it's tight around the chest) and it's a bit tight around the shoulders as well.
> I still love it though, but size 2 would have been better.
> 
> Hope this helps!


----------



## Jaded81

Haha I am not busty at all, but I think my shoulders might be 14.5. Need to remeasure my jacket. Argh! 



hktaitai said:


> No worries   I would interpret NAP's description as "this jacket is meant to be of a boxy cut but it runs small, so one is suggested to size up in order to achieve the intended boxy look" - if it makes sense, hehe.  Also if you would like to wear it zippered, then size 1 might be a safer choice.  In any case, size 1 is just a tiny bit larger (0.5 - 1") in almost every aspect, the difference between 0 and 1 shouldn't be too obvious I suppose.
> Size/ Length/ Bust/ Shoulder/ Sleeve/ Waist
> 0 / 19.5 / 33 / 14 / 19.5 / 30.5
> 1 / 20 / 34 / 14.5 / 19.5 / 32.5
> 
> To compare again the product measurement and your description (5'2, 100lbs, XS on top), I honestly think size 0 is good enough - unless you are actually more broad-shouldered (>14") and busty (>33") than a usual XS.  (As Amsterdam shared her experience, she finds zipping up all the way to the chest hard.)
> 
> HTH


----------



## bigappleNY

Hello, dear all,

I am looking for a Isabel Marant DUNST lace top in black or Dali lace dress in size 2 or size 1 for a long time.... but no success until today...

If someone has information where I still can get it or if someone can offer me this top ( used also fine! ) in the future, please please contact me!! - would be highly appreciated!

Thank you very much for your help and cooperation: hbeat:


----------



## bigappleNY

hktaitai said:


> Congrats *bigappleNY*
> 
> Care to share some mod pics, plueeeeeeeeeeze?


 
Currently it is too hot to wear my Lexy but I will keep in my mind and will post some pics


----------



## calisnoopy

Picked up this comfy Etoile Isabel leopard sweatshirt at NAP, so comfy yet different!!







Also got an Isabel leopard print puffed sleeve silk shirt from the Isabel boutique in NYC...no pics yet...


----------



## mercer

Suzie said:


> I am very new to IM, have really only started reading this thread a couple of weeks ago and I must say I love the jackets. A lot of her things are a bit young & hip for me (I am 49) so I don't want to look like mutton dressed as lamb!


 
I'm 45 and love IM!  I think a person can pull off almost anything as long as they style it correctly. I'm not going to try and work any of the crazy short minis- the horror!  But think us ladies on the wrong side of 40 can happily wear a lot of the IM pieces.  Have fun and enjoy yourself!


----------



## Suzie

^Thank you mercer for your post and I agree with you, it is all in the way you put things together.


----------



## am2022

love this very much...
my local boutique that has IM had this... and my SA who is the cutest was wearing one... she looked so chic and French!!!

But i behaved myself as i really needed the Lexy...

Congrats... mod pics !



calisnoopy said:


> Picked up this comfy Etoile Isabel leopard sweatshirt at NAP, so comfy yet different!!
> 
> polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=38122160
> 
> Also got an Isabel leopard print puffed sleeve silk shirt from the Isabel boutique in NYC...no pics yet...


----------



## am2022

we love pics... can't wait!



bigappleNY said:


> Currently it is too hot to wear my Lexy but I will keep in my mind and will post some pics


----------



## am2022

Oh ladies.. im sure you can rock IM... 18 or 68! KWIM?

Lol at " the horror"...

I do have 2 skirts but they are not mini, more of 4 inches above the knee...

But with cold weather oregon, i only get to wear them during vacation somewhere warm!




mercer said:


> I'm 45 and love IM!  I think a person can pull off almost anything as long as they style it correctly. I'm not going to try and work any of the crazy short minis- the horror!  But think us ladies on the wrong side of 40 can happily wear a lot of the IM pieces.  Have fun and enjoy yourself!


----------



## birkingal

Suzie said:


> ^I totally agree, I rarely buy anything here now, the retailers had it too good for too long. They are not doing much to help themselves either.
> 
> For example the other day I had to buy some skins for my husband at Rebel sports and I handed them my discount card (only 5%-but still something), oh no they said we did away with the 5% discount in January and I said thanks for that, this will be my last purchase from your store, I will buy on-line from now on!



*Suzie*, as you can imagine.... when I moved over from NZ to the UK three years ago, I went overboard and shopped way too much. Couldn't believe how much things are cheaper here. I used to hop over to Melbourne to stock up and Aussie prices were far friendlier than Kiwi's. I bought a couple of things from NAP once and my bill was approximately NZD 350. My duty tax was NZD 250. Insane! Everything that came from overseas were twice the price outside of Australasia.

I've calmed down somewhat and the size of my closet is more manageable these days   BTW, I'm in my late 30s but I find IM very wearable as long as I avoid most of their skirts.


----------



## birkingal

amacasa said:


> Suzie and Coreena... i feel for you guys.. that is so wrong to put so much mark up on items that have this tag price that all the world knows about...   my hope is a good hearted soul/ millionaire opens a fab store there for you guys...
> 
> Im so tired after today and hence no pics.. Work was pretty stressful... I vented on DH and he was quite shocked afterwards...... i wanted to displace my stress... ha ha  im bad!
> 
> I came home though to my first ever sneaker purchase that's meant to be used outside the gym....
> 
> Im never a sneaker girl but... my kids/ DH have been complaining that im always in heels/ nice shoes and i can't seem to join them running around... they also have been dying to go on our first camping... BUt .. but.. i told them i don't want a tent... maybe a pick up first and a trailer???? haha ..
> 
> Anyways... did buy my first converse 2 weeks ago...but it was too flat.. didn't do a thing to flatter a woman's body you know...
> 
> SO i thought of the hidden wedges inside the beckett... hmmm
> 
> SO, ordered the navy/ cream with mixed feelings as im totally clueless if im going to like it and if it will fit in my lifestyle????
> Well.. it was here when i arrived home....
> i just tried it on 15 minutes ago trying to decide b/w keep or return... and i think im 30% return and 70% keep at this point.. they are really comfy and cute and endearing in a different way...
> 
> I don't wear sneakers and now I have a high cut pair with hidden wedges... Isabel Marant I guess makes you want to come out  of your comfort zone..
> 
> I haven't shown it to DH... But DS of mine loves it to death already...
> 
> WIll try and post pics sometime this weekend ladies...



amacasa, you have the same reaction to camping as my girlfriends and I. The ladies got together for coffee recently and were discussing about our holiday plans. A few were horrified when their husbands mentioned about camping. I've paid my due back in my backpacking days and stayed in places that I never want to see again. There's NO way I'll ever go camping unless it comes with a proper bed and bathroom attached. Oh, and no creepy crawlies either.


----------



## Coreena

Suzie said:


> Coreena, excuse my ignorance but what is XP?


sorry suzie! I like to pull faces heehe .. this means  but with squinty eyes


----------



## am2022

i know.. my DH and kids didn't push for it... and there's no way we are to splurge on a camper/ RV unless we know that camping is something we will enjoy...  

gladly though my sweet neighbor who is my husband's patient offered her RV last week... but i told my DH... that's still their bathroom and its used...
last night im trying to get him to buy our own small camper so everything is brand new... and the bathroom will be used by us alone.. haha.. im hopeless when im tired. and so i went to sleep!



birkingal said:


> amacasa, you have the same reaction to camping as my girlfriends and I. The ladies got together for coffee recently and were discussing about our holiday plans. A few were horrified when their husbands mentioned about camping. I've paid my due back in my backpacking days and stayed in places that I never want to see again. There's NO way I'll ever go camping unless it comes with a proper bed and bathroom attached. Oh, and no creepy crawlies either.


----------



## Coreena

KristyDarling said:


> FYI, Lexy in bordeaux still available on Barneys.com in all sizes!
> 
> *Amacasa* -- oh please do take pics of your new Becketts! I'm intrigued by these but I doubt they'll work for me since I'm not "sporty" at all and so they don't really fall within my aesthetic. But, they are, like you said -- so CUTE and great for running around with kids! By the way, sorry to hear about your bad day at work. I bet coming home to your Becketts helped to take the edge off! I've been having some marathon 15-hour work days myself...sadly all too frequently. IM is a great way to reward ourselves for all our hard work.
> 
> *Suzie* -- I think women of all ages can carry off IM beautifully.  I love that her things can be styled either in a youthfully edgy way, OR just as effectively in a sophisticated and elegant way that works for those of us who'd rather play it safe/conservative.  I guess it's all about how you see yourself!  Take the Lexy, for example....wear it unzipped with leather skinnies, a loose burnout tee and killer heels and it's "sexy/edgy/cool." But worn zipped up with a pleated knee-length skirt and it's "elegant." Many of IM's pieces are universally versatile in this way, in the same vein as Chanel jackets.
> 
> I'm in my late 30s and feel that I'll be able to wear the IM look for a long time to come. I have only one piece that is sort of questionable for my age - and that is a VERY short and tight ruffled Etoile IM skirt -- my legs are far from what they used to be, so I wear it with opaque hose and knee boots.   But it works!!  We should just wear IM pieces in ways that flatter our bodies and lifestyles, without letting age be a deterrent.
> 
> *Coreena* -- I hear you about the F/W season. It's not my fave either. There are a handful of pieces that I like but few that really GRAB me. Maybe this will be a good season to just stock up on IM basics, like her yummy tees. I really want that gray burnout tee from the Etoile line....if only it weren't so darn sheer!


hey kristydarling  I know burnt out tee's are all so sheers but its sexy lol .. Ive been trying to get old pieces from previous season that i missed out on on bay but there isnt much around atm  I gonna keep looking *fingerscrossed*


----------



## Suzie

Coreena said:


> sorry suzie! I like to pull faces heehe .. this means  but with squinty eyes


 
Thanks, I am so out of the loop!


----------



## Suzie

birkingal said:


> *Suzie*, as you can imagine.... when I moved over from NZ to the UK three years ago, I went overboard and shopped way too much. Couldn't believe how much things are cheaper here. I used to hop over to Melbourne to stock up and Aussie prices were far friendlier than Kiwi's. I bought a couple of things from NAP once and my bill was approximately NZD 350. My duty tax was NZD 250. Insane! Everything that came from overseas were twice the price outside of Australasia.
> 
> I've calmed down somewhat and the size of my closet is more manageable these days   BTW, I'm in my late 30s but I find IM very wearable as long as I avoid most of their skirts.


I shouldn't complain about Oz as I am sure NZ has it far worse than we do.

Actually I went on a Europe Trip just over 2 years ago and I went crazy shopping as the sales were on. Hope to go back next year, fond memories!


----------



## calisnoopy

amacasa said:


> love this very much...
> my local boutique that has IM had this... and my SA who is the cutest was wearing one... she looked so chic and French!!!
> 
> But i behaved myself as i really needed the Lexy...
> 
> Congrats... mod pics !


 
heehee ive been opposite of "good"

ive been unpacking and settling into my new place but instead, have been adding more boxes of stuff than im unpacking and putting away =X

i just got this dress too









i should be good on leopard print for awhile LOL


----------



## tb-purselover

I wanted to share some of my IM with you all. I am sorry the pics are not that great. It is the best I can do with the lighting in my house.

I am wearing my Dilip skirt with Dana fringe boots!


----------



## Chanel 0407

ok so my Lexy just showed up and it is amazing.  I ordered a 2 thinking it was going to be large but it is perfect.  I think this jacket runs really small but it is stretchy so its real comfortable.  I was worried about it being to tight in the shoulders but its perfect.  I added my Chanel burgundy brooch to it and its lovely.  I will be taking to Paris with me.  Its an IM day for me.  I was able to get 2 pairs of dickers too!!!!  What a great start to the weekend.


----------



## birkingal

Suzie said:


> I shouldn't complain about Oz as I am sure NZ has it far worse than we do.
> 
> Actually I went on a Europe Trip just over 2 years ago and I went crazy shopping as the sales were on. Hope to go back next year, fond memories!



LOL. I did the same whenever we drum up enough courage to take 2 longhaul flights to somewhere in Europe. The lady behind the VAT detaxe counter in Paris was checking my receipts and her eyes bulged when she saw the figures.   Gotta stock up until the next BIG Europe trip


----------



## birkingal

Chanel 0407 said:


> ok so my Lexy just showed up and it is amazing.  I ordered a 2 thinking it was going to be large but it is perfect.  I think this jacket runs really small but it is stretchy so its real comfortable.  I was worried about it being to tight in the shoulders but its perfect.  I added my Chanel burgundy brooch to it and its lovely.  I will be taking to Paris with me.  Its an IM day for me.  I was able to get 2 pairs of dickers too!!!!  What a great start to the weekend.



 You did well! I'm amazed at how fast IM clothes are selling right in the midst of recession.


----------



## birkingal

tb-purselover said:


> I wanted to share some of my IM with you all. I am sorry the pics are not that great. It is the best I can do with the lighting in my house.
> 
> I am wearing my Dilip skirt with Dana fringe boots!



wow! you look lovely!


----------



## KristyDarling

TB-purselover -- you look amazing!! I love how you styled it. The Bal jacket works perfectly with Marant.


----------



## KristyDarling

Chanel 0407 said:


> ok so my Lexy just showed up and it is amazing.  I ordered a 2 thinking it was going to be large but it is perfect.  I think this jacket runs really small but it is stretchy so its real comfortable.  I was worried about it being to tight in the shoulders but its perfect.  I added my Chanel burgundy brooch to it and its lovely.  I will be taking to Paris with me.  Its an IM day for me.  I was able to get 2 pairs of dickers too!!!!  What a great start to the weekend.



Score, score, and score!!


----------



## Suzie

birkingal said:


> LOL. I did the same whenever we drum up enough courage to take 2 longhaul flights to somewhere in Europe. The lady behind the VAT detaxe counter in Paris was checking my receipts and her eyes bulged when she saw the figures.   Gotta stock up until the next BIG Europe trip


 
Too funny, the guy at Paris airport saw how many VAT forms I had and he said can you please help me by getting every form out of the envelope as we could be here for a while!


----------



## Suzie

tb-purselover said:


> I wanted to share some of my IM with you all. I am sorry the pics are not that great. It is the best I can do with the lighting in my house.
> 
> I am wearing my Dilip skirt with Dana fringe boots!


 

Gorgeous!!! I love your Bal jacket too.


----------



## Jayne1

Suzie said:


> I am very new to IM, have really only started reading this thread a couple of weeks ago and I must say I love the jackets. A lot of her things are a bit young & hip for me (I am 49) so I don't want to look like mutton dressed as lamb!


I'm wondering about that too.  I have to be really careful not to look like I'm trying too hard to be young.


----------



## tb-purselover

birkingal said:


> wow! you look lovely!



Thanks! I love how easy IM is to wear. You can dress it down, dress it up, make it edgy or elegant. IM is really versatile!


----------



## tb-purselover

Suzie said:


> Gorgeous!!! I love your Bal jacket too.



Thank you! I love my Bal jacket too. It seems a little big on me, but I like that I can layer under it for Winter.


----------



## hazeltt

tb-purselover said:


> I wanted to share some of my IM with you all. I am sorry the pics are not that great. It is the best I can do with the lighting in my house.
> 
> I am wearing my Dilip skirt with Dana fringe boots!



That skirt looks great on you and I looooooove your Bal jacket!!


----------



## Suzie

Jayne1 said:


> I'm wondering about that too.  I have to be really careful not to look like I'm trying too hard to be young.


Ah, the joy of getting old.


----------



## am2022

TB- we are dilip skirt sisters... 

And of course Dana fringe boots as well!


----------



## tb-purselover

hazeltt said:


> That skirt looks great on you and I looooooove your Bal jacket!!


Thank you!




amacasa said:


> TB- we are dilip skirt sisters...
> 
> And of course Dana fringe boots as well!


Yes we are! I love my dilip. I absolutely adore my boots. So glad you helped me track them down .


----------



## tb-purselover

KristyDarling said:


> TB-purselover -- you look amazing!! I love how you styled it. The Bal jacket works perfectly with Marant.



Thank you Kristy! I'm having fun with my IM  and Bal partnership!


----------



## mercer

I'm going to chicago in a few weeks- besides Barneys,  does anyone know where else I can find IM?

thanks!


----------



## Greentea

Suzie said:


> Too funny, the guy at Paris airport saw how many VAT forms I had and he said can you please help me by getting every form out of the envelope as we could be here for a while!



Now THAT'S what I call a holiday! 
I had a pile myself - just got my refunds last week, WHEW!


----------



## Greentea

Jayne1 said:


> I'm wondering about that too.  I have to be really careful not to look like I'm trying too hard to be young.



I'm not yet 40 but I'm still mindful of that, too. Her classic boucle jackets, sweaters and most blouses are timeless and ageless.


----------



## Greentea

tb-purselover said:


> I wanted to share some of my IM with you all. I am sorry the pics are not that great. It is the best I can do with the lighting in my house.
> 
> I am wearing my Dilip skirt with Dana fringe boots!



Perfect!! And I'm drooling over your Balenciaga jacket!


----------



## am2022

so will run to the grocery/ bank and decided to wear the becketts

pretty comfy and cute..

just need to get used to it.

been eyeing the lanvin sneakers for 2 years now... but i guess the hidden wedges in these do make a difference


----------



## Amsterdam

amacasa said:


> so will run to the grocery/ bank and decided to wear the becketts
> 
> pretty comfy and cute..
> 
> just need to get used to it.
> 
> been eyeing the lanvin sneakers for 2 years now... but i guess the hidden wedges in these do make a difference



WOW, you really look great with the becketts on!
I didn't like them much before (I'm always on high heels) but I love them on you
Now I also want a pair!  Are they comfortable or does the hidden wedge feel awkward?


----------



## zzhoneybee

amacasa said:


> so will run to the grocery/ bank and decided to wear the becketts
> 
> pretty comfy and cute..
> 
> just need to get used to it.
> 
> been eyeing the lanvin sneakers for 2 years now... but i guess the hidden wedges in these do make a difference





Amacasa- LOVE!! they look fantastic on you!!


----------



## tb-purselover

They look great on you! Now you are making me want a pair .



amacasa said:


> so will run to the grocery/ bank and decided to wear the becketts
> 
> pretty comfy and cute..
> 
> just need to get used to it.
> 
> been eyeing the lanvin sneakers for 2 years now... but i guess the hidden wedges in these do make a difference


----------



## tonkamama

amacasa said:


> so will run to the grocery/ bank and decided to wear the becketts
> 
> pretty comfy and cute..
> 
> just need to get used to it.
> 
> been eyeing the lanvin sneakers for 2 years now... but i guess the hidden wedges in these do make a difference


a*macasa ~* oh they look sooo cute on you!!!  Glad I am not into sneakers nowadays otherwise I will be hunting them down tonite on computer   Congrats!!!


----------



## am2022

amsterdam.. thanks for liking the becketts

they are pretty comfy . but make sure you try them on for the proper size.
good luck

zzhoneybee... thanks dear  how is the review for the exam?  im sure you will do fine...

tonka.. i know sneakers are not my thing as well... but 3 young kids that are adventurous and athletic...  no place for high heels 'no?   just a mention of places weve visited lately:   capilano suspension bridge, seattle zoo, and every weekends, arcades and play areas... im tired of ballerinas or open sandal... and the new converse was just too flat... now im looking for insoles with hidden wedges to place in my converse... haha

TB  go get one... you will surely love them... of course i forgot.. we are bal jacket sisters as well as that is where i see you most often.. haha...


----------



## am2022

the black ones are my original choice... but sold out everywhere...

here's anne hathway with the black ones.


----------



## am2022

i will try the blue/ cream with leather leggings and see if it will work... 

for the meantime, ladies.. post some more marant pieces!!!


----------



## flower71

amacasa said:


> so will run to the grocery/ bank and decided to wear the becketts
> 
> pretty comfy and cute..


OMG, amacasa, I can't keep up with you!! OK, do you really feel great in your becketts? I tried them on a month ago when they got to my shop. I was so disappointed, looks great on others but NOT on me. They looked so tiny on my feet, orthopedic shoes...I just couldn't get used to that look although they are comfy. You look great in them though; maybe I'll go check em out this week again


----------



## flower71

A pic of me with my sexy skirt...





Sorry I don't take enough pics on here, will try to do better, promise


----------



## flower71

I got another pair of Dickers instead...I think IM is for all ages, just depends how you wear her clothes...makes me feel cool although I am not a young one...


----------



## juneping

amacasa said:


> so will run to the grocery/ bank and decided to wear the becketts
> 
> pretty comfy and cute..
> 
> just need to get used to it.
> 
> been eyeing the lanvin sneakers for 2 years now... but i guess the hidden wedges in these do make a difference



amacasa,
nice outfit...is that you in your avatar? that's hot!!


----------



## am2022

Flower: you look fab! As always
And the bal raffia bag... I made an offer on the messenger type to bring to the beach but seller refused... 

I've been trying to behave this year trying to get a Kelly but the unavailability and the wait... So all the h fund is going to marant...

Try the becketts again ... What color dickers? Post mod pics of your old leather dickers ... Want a leather pair forever !!!


flower71 said:


> A pic of me with my sexy skirt...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I don't take enough pics on here, will try to do better, promise


----------



## am2022

June!!!
thanks dear.. No that's not me.. How I wish!!!

She is a random pic that I so love ESP how she styled her elali jacket!



juneping said:


> amacasa,
> 
> 
> nice outfit...is that you in your avatar? that's hot!!


----------



## juneping

amacasa said:


> June!!!
> thanks dear.. No that's not me.. How I wish!!!
> 
> She is a random pic that I so love ESP how she styled her elali jacket!



oh...i c. when i saw your mod pix in the blue sweater and the random girl...i really thought that's you. may be you should try that look... i am sure you'll rock it.


----------



## Chanel 0407

I was looking for some Gwens out there still.  Does anyone know where they might still have some?  Looking for size 37 pm me please if you see them?  Thanks



amacasa said:


> Ladies.. may i present Miss Gwen... As i've given up on IM fur... i had to wear my gwens on a sunday athletic spree with my kids...as an " i don't care " attitude as i was so frustrated....
> 
> And i know that only my fellow IM ladies here will understand this craziness!!!
> 
> First pic: waiting for my DD to finish with her fitting
> Second pic: holding a hanger after handing DD a couple more Under Armour tops...


----------



## am2022

june... you are the sweetest... just for you i will.. i was going to pull out my leather leggings for the becketts and might as well try them with the elali as well but the HEAT... oh my... 
let's hope for some cool winds here in the next few days..





juneping said:


> oh...i c. when i saw your mod pix in the blue sweater and the random girl...i really thought that's you. may be you should try that look... i am sure you'll rock it.


----------



## am2022

I shall keep an eye for you.. for the meantime... how about ___ bay?

Try these boutiques as well , although it might be the plain black.. but its doesn't hurt to ask.

Laree boutique Seattle Washington
Odessa Boutique  Portland, Oregon
NIda boutique   San Francisco, CA

good luck!


Chanel 0407 said:


> I was looking for some Gwens out there still. Does anyone know where they might still have some? Looking for size 37 pm me please if you see them? Thanks


----------



## Chanel 0407

Thanks, I tried Odessa and Nida but they are sold out.  I will e-mail Laree tonight.  After that its the bay.  Do they fit TTS?



amacasa said:


> I shall keep an eye for you.. for the meantime... how about ___ bay?
> 
> Try these boutiques as well , although it might be the plain black.. but its doesn't hurt to ask.
> 
> Laree boutique Seattle Washington
> Odessa Boutique Portland, Oregon
> NIda boutique San Francisco, CA
> 
> good luck!


----------



## tonkamama

amacasa said:


> amsterdam.. thanks for liking the becketts
> 
> they are pretty comfy . but make sure you try them on for the proper size.
> good luck
> 
> zzhoneybee... thanks dear  how is the review for the exam?  im sure you will do fine...
> 
> tonka.. i know sneakers are not my thing as well... but 3 young kids that are adventurous and athletic...  no place for high heels 'no?   just a mention of places weve visited lately:   capilano suspension bridge, seattle zoo, and every weekends, arcades and play areas... im tired of ballerinas or open sandal... and the new converse was just too flat... now im looking for insoles with hidden wedges to place in my converse... haha
> 
> TB  go get one... you will surely love them... of course i forgot.. we are bal jacket sisters as well as that is where i see you most often.. haha...


Your family is adorable esp your little ones (saw your family pic from one of the older post...) they are so pretty just like their mommy.  I know what you mean by being a busy mom with a style...  For me, I have 3 little "furry" kids keep me busy, for them I think I can get away walking them in the park with my 3 years old Ugg..  hehe...  Really enjoy all your mod pictures.  Keep them coming!!!


----------



## tb-purselover

amacasa said:


> TB  go get one... you will surely love them... of course i forgot.. we are bal jacket sisters as well as that is where i see you most often.. haha...



Oh I am seriously thinking of it. I like the idea of comfy shoes with a hidden wedge that adds length to my legs! 

Yes, I follow the Bal forum religiously (esp. the bmoto thread). Same with the IM threads lol. I do lurk around other threads/forums but not as passionately.


----------



## flower71

amacasa said:


> Flower: you look fab! As always
> And the bal raffia bag... I made an offer on the messenger type to bring to the beach but seller refused...
> 
> I've been trying to behave this year trying to get a Kelly but the unavailability and the wait... So all the h fund is going to marant...
> 
> Try the becketts again ... What color dickers? Post mod pics of your old leather dickers ... Want a leather pair forever !!!


Hey amacasa, thanks so much...I love the raphia bag and luckily for me, I am quite tall or else it would be too wide IMO.
About H, I know what you're going through...It can be a long wait and with all these lovely beautiful IM/RO/Céline (am I missing something??) items, one has to be soooo headstrong to avoid these temptations...I know I am not!
I will go check the becketts, they were the black ones, looked great on the model but on me...?! I got the dickers in brown suede, I would love a pair in black too...I can't wait to check the new IM collection, last season I got mainly jewellery (bracelet and necklaces) and a skirt and a khaki pullover. The dresses were a bit too short for me! and the pants too tight, would've liked a pink pair or red...they size sooo small (or I am too big
Have a great day and i will try to post more mod pics (I changed my room so the mirror isn't in the best place for pics...)


----------



## am2022

With the gwens, i went up to size 41 as its pointy and it was fine.
with dickers, im a true size 40 though.
HTH!



Chanel 0407 said:


> Thanks, I tried Odessa and Nida but they are sold out. I will e-mail Laree tonight. After that its the bay. Do they fit TTS?


----------



## Chanel 0407

ok, I will have to wait and see how my dickers fit before I figure out my Gwen sizing.  Dickers would be 37 so wow a 38 in the Gwens do you think?  I have never ordered a 38 in my life.



amacasa said:


> With the gwens, i went up to size 41 as its pointy and it was fine.
> with dickers, im a true size 40 though.
> HTH!


----------



## jellybebe

Felix jacket. Sorry pic is so big, using photobucket for the first time!


----------



## jellybebe

Darwin jacket.

Which one do you like better and which one should I bring to Paris with me?


----------



## juneping

jellybebe said:


> Darwin jacket.
> 
> Which one do you like better and which one should I bring to Paris with me?



the pic is too small....can you blow up like the other one?? it's not too big...


----------



## jellybebe

^Really? It's huge on my screen!


----------



## am2022

i agree... bigger pics please..
... just got the felix in light gray.... definitely a cute jacket...
yours is a dark gray..


----------



## jellybebe

Sorry if the pics are small, I haven't quite figured out how to do it yet, and they look massive on my screen. If I try to blow them up on photobucket, they just look blurry.


----------



## KristyDarling

Congrats on both jackets, Jellybebe! Even though the second pic is tiny, I can still kinda make out the overall effect. Both are adorbs on you but I would bring the Felix to Paris! Lucky girl, you!


----------



## jellybebe

Darwin zipped up.


----------



## jellybebe

KristyDarling said:


> Congrats on both jackets, Jellybebe! Even though the second pic is tiny, I can still kinda make out the overall effect. Both are adorbs on you but I would bring the Felix to Paris! Lucky girl, you!



Thanks Kristy! I like the Darwin better but I think the Felix actually looks a bit better on me. Kinda sad.


----------



## am2022

i agree felix... less bulky on the shoulders..

congrats... enjoy paris!


----------



## juneping

^^i think i know what you meant....i like the felix on you better but the darwin is quite unique....


----------



## juneping

quick question - i just googled about the july jacket (without the feather version)...is it still possible to get it? was it 1333? the feather really cost that much more?? 
sorry...i am really late to this thread but i was so intrigued by the jackets....


----------



## jellybebe

amacasa said:


> i agree felix... less bulky on the shoulders..
> 
> congrats... enjoy paris!



Thank you!
Darn I know I have massive shoulders and the padding of the Darwin just emphasize that even more...


----------



## KristyDarling

juneping said:


> quick question - i just googled about the july jacket (without the feather version)...is it still possible to get it? was it 1333? the feather really cost that much more??
> sorry...i am really late to this thread but i was so intrigued by the jackets....



I think the original was a little over 2K USD original retail price, if I recall correctly ($2150, I THINK). Keep an eye on the Bay...I'm sure it will come up.


----------



## KristyDarling

jellybebe said:


> Thank you!
> Darn I know I have massive shoulders and the padding of the Darwin just emphasize that even more...



Jellybebe -- I too have broad shoulders and I find that IM jackets actually work really well for our body type, even with the shoulder pads. And now that I see the Darwin on you in a full-sized pic, well, rats! I love that on you too!  Try unzipping it for a casual, edgy look. I find that leaving it unzips works really well to balance out the shoulder line.  

You're keeping both jackets, right? You better!!! Either would be great for Paris, honestly.


----------



## jellybebe

KristyDarling said:


> Jellybebe -- I too have broad shoulders and I find that IM jackets actually work really well for our body type, even with the shoulder pads. And now that I see the Darwin on you in a full-sized pic, well, rats! I love that on you too!  Try unzipping it for a casual, edgy look. I find that leaving it unzips works really well to balance out the shoulder line.
> 
> You're keeping both jackets, right? You better!!! Either would be great for Paris, honestly.



Thanks Kristy, you're so sweet! I definitely like the Darwin better unzipped but I just wanted to model it zipped to show everyone how fitted it was.


----------



## juneping

KristyDarling said:


> I think the original was a little over 2K USD original retail price, if I recall correctly ($2150, I THINK). Keep an eye on the Bay...I'm sure it will come up.



thanks kristy!! now i wonder why that blog mentioned it's 1333...?? well i know i have to stalk the evil bay more often. i've gotten so many great deals on the bay...it's too addictive...


----------



## KristyDarling

juneping said:


> thanks kristy!! now i wonder why that blog mentioned it's 1333...?? well i know i have to stalk the evil bay more often. i've gotten so many great deals on the bay...it's too addictive...



Maybe it was quoted in another currency? It was definitely over 2K, at full price. Yeah....ouch!!  Good luck stalking the bay!


----------



## juneping

KristyDarling said:


> Maybe it was quoted in another currency? It was definitely over 2K, at full price. Yeah....ouch!!  Good luck stalking the bay!



i think i will also go to the IM boutique later this week to take a look. not sure if i'll find the july jacket but i want to see what size i am.


----------



## pinkmotels

jellybebe said:


> Darwin zipped up.


 
Congrats on the jacket! I absolutely love this on you. I got the lexy in anthracite, wishing I could've gotten the darwin as well!


----------



## pinkmotels

Has anyone seen the Belina or Jalina silk blouses on net a porter in real life? I'm absolutely in love with them but not sure if I like the shoulder pads...


----------



## tonkamama

Any of these cute IM jackets on NAP (or Barney's for example) will last til Dec and put on sale??  Alto I usually wait for sales to get all the goodies ...  but some I am longing for a while (like RO Jacket) I couldn't wait any longer and bought myself one @ regular price over the past weekend from NM (will post pic on RO thread soon)...

So should I wait for Dec for the Dilber wool-blend bouclé coat ??  Alto I like the coat but don't see myself paying regular price for it....     TIA...


----------



## tb-purselover

Hi! The July jacket retailed for $2,125. I think ebay is your best bet. But you might try to call around and see if anyone has any left.



juneping said:


> quick question - i just googled about the july jacket (without the feather version)...is it still possible to get it? was it 1333? the feather really cost that much more??
> sorry...i am really late to this thread but i was so intrigued by the jackets....


----------



## am2022

Yay!!! June... good luck... and pics of the store will be awesome...

please do keep us posted of what's left of the 2011 spring/ summer collection.

i know the pierec jacket went on 50% off sale..

. hope you find your july!!!




juneping said:


> i think i will also go to the IM boutique later this week to take a look. not sure if i'll find the july jacket but i want to see what size i am.


----------



## Petite1010

Hi Ladies, I am new to this forum, but a big fan of Isabel Marant clothes. I also got my Lexi in anthracite already and it's fit perfectly zipped and unzipped. Just wanted your opinion regarding Manly boots, what do you think about it...? It's sold out almost everywhere and named as this fall must-have boots, but still I think it is too oversized for standard or even petite frames like me... So if someone purchased it, please kindly post a pic or post your comments!!!


----------



## Petite1010

Wanted to say also that I was so happy to find this IM forum, so great that I am not along being IM addicted and hunting for IM items on a daily basis...!!!!


----------



## maccyd

Hi ladies!

So glad I have found someone to share my IM addiction with!!

I was wondering if any of you can help me with the Gwen/Gava shoe sizing?
I bought a pair of Dicker boots this season and I am a Size 39 - would I be a 39 in the Gwen/Gava?

Also is the only difference between the Gwen and the Gava the heel height? I did a bit of looking around on the internet and I think the Gwen has a 4" heel and the Gava has a 5" heel? Does anyone know if that is correct?

Thanks alot!
x


----------



## Petite1010

Hi Maccyd, I don't know if there is any difference between Gava and Gwen, but I tried on Gava and according to IM sizing, I can say they fit true to size. I am european size 35, so Bekket and Amely boots I own are ok for me in size FR36, but Gava were really big. So I think you should stay with the same size as Dickers - 39. Hope this helps!


----------



## maccyd

Petite1010 said:


> Hi Maccyd, I don't know if there is any difference between Gava and Gwen, but I tried on Gava and according to IM sizing, I can say they fit true to size. I am european size 35, so Bekket and Amely boots I own are ok for me in size FR36, but Gava were really big. So I think you should stay with the same size as Dickers - 39. Hope this helps!



thanks so much for the advise petite1010 

now I am a bit confused though as I have read other peoples comments saying to go up a size in the Gava??!! Does anyone own both the Dicker and Gava that can help me??

Any ideas on the difference between Gava and Gwen?
x


----------



## Maland

Petite1010 said:


> Hi Ladies, I am new to this forum, but a big fan of Isabel Marant clothes. I also got my Lexi in anthracite already and it's fit perfectly zipped and unzipped. Just wanted your opinion regarding Manly boots, what do you think about it...? It's sold out almost everywhere and named as this fall must-have boots, but still I think it is too oversized for standard or even petite frames like me... So if someone purchased it, please kindly post a pic or post your comments!!!


 
Hi there 
Just happened to see your post on the Manly boots.. I bought the boots in Paris late July (haven't had a chance to wear them yet), in black - and they are just so amazing.. I am also petite (Eur size 34, height 168 cm) and originally I had planned on getting the shorter version, the Mony boots, as I guess that I had the same thoughts as you. However, when trying both of them on in the IM store in Paris, having the possibility of comparing them with different outfits, the Manly boots was just more unique and also, they make my legs look longer compared to the Mony boots. As to the sizing, be aware that they run really small; I am usually a size 36, but bought a size 37; if you decide to go for the Mony boots, they fit true-to-size.. Hope this helped a little 
Berit


----------



## Maland

maccyd said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> So glad I have found someone to share my IM addiction with!!
> 
> I was wondering if any of you can help me with the Gwen/Gava shoe sizing?
> I bought a pair of Dicker boots this season and I am a Size 39 - would I be a 39 in the Gwen/Gava?
> 
> Also is the only difference between the Gwen and the Gava the heel height? I did a bit of looking around on the internet and I think the Gwen has a 4" heel and the Gava has a 5" heel? Does anyone know if that is correct?
> 
> Thanks alot!
> x


 
Hi Maccyd,
I have the Dickers in a size 36 and the Gwen robe heels in a size 37.. I went up a size, as the Gwens are more pointy, and they fit me perfectly in the length.. Hope this helps 
/ Berit


----------



## Petite1010

Hi, Berit, thank you so much for your comments, I've been also thinking about shorter version, i mean Mony. Thought it will look better on me, cause I am tiny and only 160cm ))). But at the same time I have the Amely boots from last season, it's almost the same but without fringes. So Manly is the one I need i think. I also need my legs look longer And it's great it fits small to size, cause I am european size 35. Thanks a lot, you convinced me!


----------



## Petite1010

Maland said:


> Hi there
> Just happened to see your post on the Manly boots.. I bought the boots in Paris late July (haven't had a chance to wear them yet), in black - and they are just so amazing.. I am also petite (Eur size 34, height 168 cm) and originally I had planned on getting the shorter version, the Mony boots, as I guess that I had the same thoughts as you. However, when trying both of them on in the IM store in Paris, having the possibility of comparing them with different outfits, the Manly boots was just more unique and also, they make my legs look longer compared to the Mony boots. As to the sizing, be aware that they run really small; I am usually a size 36, but bought a size 37; if you decide to go for the Mony boots, they fit true-to-size.. Hope this helped a little
> Berit


Please also post a picture of you wearing Manly when the temperature drops! Thanks again for your comment, very helpful!


----------



## Maland

Petite1010 said:


> Hi, Berit, thank you so much for your comments, I've been also thinking about shorter version, i mean Mony. Thought it will look better on me, cause I am tiny and only 160cm ))). But at the same time I have the Amely boots from last season, it's almost the same but without fringes. So Manly is the one I need i think. I also need my legs look longer And it's great it fits small to size, cause I am european size 35. Thanks a lot, you convinced me!


 
Hi again,
I will definitely post a pic soon; can't wait to wear them.. Forgot to mention; you can either wear them knee-high or pull them down, like mid-calf, so they are quite versatile, in my opinion. They look great with both skinny pants and dress/skirt.. Hope that they are still available in your size; they haven't sold out already..?
/ Berit


----------



## KristyDarling

tonkamama said:


> Any of these cute IM jackets on NAP (or Barney's for example) will last til Dec and put on sale??  Alto I usually wait for sales to get all the goodies ...  but some I am longing for a while (like RO Jacket) I couldn't wait any longer and bought myself one @ regular price over the past weekend from NM (will post pic on RO thread soon)...
> 
> So should I wait for Dec for the Dilber wool-blend bouclé coat ??  Alto I like the coat but don't see myself paying regular price for it....     TIA...



Hi Tonka! The "it" jackets each season usually sell out at regular price, especially in the smaller sizes. By end of season sales, you might find a size 3 hanging around. That said, I did see one size 1 Jordan at a local boutique on sale towards the end of the season in July. So, it's *possible* you could find the Dilber on sale later this season, but there definitely are no guarantees.   There's always *bay, but of course those sellers tend to price things higher once items are sold out in the shops. HTH!


----------



## KristyDarling

*Petite 1010, maccyd,* and *maland* -- welcome to the thread! 

Yes, please do post modeling pics of the Manly and Mony!!! The Manly is a little too much "look" for me since my aesthetic is pretty low-key, but I had considered the Mony. Only prob with the Mony is that it hits at the bottom and widest part of my calf....not so flattering on me!  I will leave the dramatic boot fringe to the younger gals!


----------



## calisnoopy

juneping said:


> quick question - i just googled about the july jacket (without the feather version)...is it still possible to get it? was it 1333? the feather really cost that much more??
> sorry...i am really late to this thread but i was so intrigued by the jackets....


 
you can get it here, they re-released it for this Fall and i snapped it right up since sizes seem to sell out on NAP all the time

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/113079

good luck!


----------



## calisnoopy

pinkmotels said:


> Has anyone seen the Belina or Jalina silk blouses on net a porter in real life? I'm absolutely in love with them but not sure if I like the shoulder pads...


 
I just purchased the Belina top from a boutique in Cali that carries Isabel Marant...I loved the puffy shoulders and they told me some people have even take out the shoulder pads if they didn't love it but it wasn't anything crazy or uncomfortable...mine is coming via Fedex today actually, waiting for it to arrive!

Unfortunately, no pics at this time, I'm trying to stay on course and get my closet all set up since I've been procrastinating the past few weeks!


----------



## Petite1010

Maland said:


> Hi again,
> I will definitely post a pic soon; can't wait to wear them.. Forgot to mention; you can either wear them knee-high or pull them down, like mid-calf, so they are quite versatile, in my opinion. They look great with both skinny pants and dress/skirt.. Hope that they are still available in your size; they haven't sold out already..?
> / Berit


Actually I was lucky to reserve the last pair in my size on NAP for a day, so still have time to think about it! I think I will get that one and try it on upon your advice. Anyway I can return it if doesn't fit. Thanks Berit, you were very helpful!


----------



## angelastoel

I found something else that is burgundy and very nice too (and better for the wallet, hehe)


----------



## juneping

calisnoopy said:


> you can get it here, they re-released it for this Fall and i snapped it right up since sizes seem to sell out on NAP all the time
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/113079
> 
> good luck!



thanks for the info....but i don't really like the feathers....i want the original version.


----------



## Petite1010

I am also searching for Babeth or Baker dress in size 0. Baker is the same leopard print, but with longer sleeves and no raffles on the skirt. Please ladies, if someone saw it and knows where I can find it, just let me know. Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## calisnoopy

I highly recommend this Belina top!!

Just got it and its super cute!  Runs TTS too


----------



## pinkmotels

calisnoopy said:


> I just purchased the Belina top from a boutique in Cali that carries Isabel Marant...I loved the puffy shoulders and they told me some people have even take out the shoulder pads if they didn't love it but it wasn't anything crazy or uncomfortable...mine is coming via Fedex today actually, waiting for it to arrive!
> 
> Unfortunately, no pics at this time, I'm trying to stay on course and get my closet all set up since I've been procrastinating the past few weeks!



Thankyou! Please let me know how the sizing/fit is if possible


----------



## calisnoopy

pinkmotels said:


> Thankyou! Please let me know how the sizing/fit is if possible


 
it runs TTS, i took a size 1 as most all my Isabel Marant clothing is usually


----------



## pinkmotels

calisnoopy said:


> I highly recommend this Belina top!!
> 
> Just got it and its super cute!  Runs TTS too
> 
> stylecompare.co.uk/images/products/2/etoile-isabel-marant/belina-leopard-print-silk-georgette-blouse-4213407-lrg.jpg



Oh-i didn't see this post, so jealous I'm pretty sure I'm going to have to get it... now to decide between the black or leopard print..


----------



## calisnoopy

pinkmotels said:


> Oh-i didn't see this post, so jealous I'm pretty sure I'm going to have to get it... now to decide between the black or leopard print..


 
which is the black one...mine is the leopard print but its got khaki/black color tones...not brownish leopard print like some of the other IM pieces this Fall...its kinda hard to tell unless you look up close...but the Babeth dress I got is leopard too but its more the brown traditional leopard print.


----------



## pinkmotels

calisnoopy said:


> which is the black one...mine is the leopard print but its got khaki/black color tones...not brownish leopard print like some of the other IM pieces this Fall...its kinda hard to tell unless you look up close...but the Babeth dress I got is leopard too but its more the brown traditional leopard print.



http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/164290 the black one is called the 'jalina', i love them both so it's hard to choose!


----------



## calisnoopy

pinkmotels said:


> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/164290 the black one is called the 'jalina', i love them both so it's hard to choose!


 
ahhh tough choice but id do the belina haah (maybe im just biased but the blk looks a bit sheer from the pics and the leopard print and coloring is so nice and not too crazy...i find some leopard stuff to be screaming "super sex overdrive" hahaha which is not my style at all...)


----------



## tonkamama

KristyDarling said:


> Hi Tonka! The "it" jackets each season usually sell out at regular price, especially in the smaller sizes. By end of season sales, you might find a size 3 hanging around. That said, I did see one size 1 Jordan at a local boutique on sale towards the end of the season in July. So, it's *possible* you could find the Dilber on sale later this season, but there definitely are no guarantees.   There's always *bay, but of course those sellers tend to price things higher once items are sold out in the shops. HTH!


Thank you, my size in general falls in the most "popular" size unless I get lucky with a "return" ....  *Bay is an option, but I hate waiting for the auction to end...  haha...


----------



## marantfan

Hi again everyone! Have been stalking this forum for ages as I'm  a huge IM fan! Own a few pieces but like everyone here wish I owned more! Everyone looks great in their Lexi jackets by the way.

So I'm another one from Australia and wish it wasn't so hard to find or do expensive to buy here 

Anyway few questions for all you lovely ladies if anyone can help me!

Desperate for a pair of basket sneakers (I'm thinking last seasons all white) which I'm stalking on eBay. Are they true to size? I'm a regular 41. Also are they comfy to walk around in all day? 

Also trying to track down a Roger jacket if anyone is keen to sell theirs?!

Lastly, after the white Navajo print skirt from the lookbook. Have seen it in black here in Aus but wondering if anyone knows who had it stocked in white? I didn't realised that Navajo print also came in a rose colour! 

Thanks in advance for any advice you guys can give me x


----------



## Coreena

juneping said:


> thanks for the info....but i don't really like the feathers....i want the original version.


hey juneping, will be a bit hard to find now. But im sure someone on ebay will sell a preloved one soon enough


----------



## Coreena

marantfan said:


> Hi again everyone! Have been stalking this forum for ages as I'm  a huge IM fan! Own a few pieces but like everyone here wish I owned more! Everyone looks great in their Lexi jackets by the way.
> 
> So I'm another one from Australia and wish it wasn't so hard to find or do expensive to buy here
> 
> Anyway few questions for all you lovely ladies if anyone can help me!
> 
> Desperate for a pair of basket sneakers (I'm thinking last seasons all white) which I'm stalking on eBay. Are they true to size? I'm a regular 41. Also are they comfy to walk around in all day?
> 
> Also trying to track down a Roger jacket if anyone is keen to sell theirs?!
> 
> Lastly, after the white Navajo print skirt from the lookbook. Have seen it in black here in Aus but wondering if anyone knows who had it stocked in white? I didn't realised that Navajo print also came in a rose colour!
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice you guys can give me x


hi marantfan, The sneakers from last season are called the perkins. They are more of a off white or are you referring to the bettys? they are white leather/cream suede combo. both Perkins and bettys fit are about the same. I feel you will need to size up only 1/2 size tho, But if you like wearing thicker socks then full size up should be okay as well. I have the perkins in a size 36 they fit fine and the bettys I have in a size 37 and they have a little extra room but fit is still very comfortable. My foot doesnt slide at all.

To me they are very comfortable I can walk all day in them  But I have only ever worn my bettys I havent had time to test run my perkins as yet 

Ive been lurking around for  rodger jacket but Im afraid they are impossible to find, no one on bay is selling one either and all the spring sales in paris are over  

I havent yet seen the white Navajo print skirt but Ill keep an eye out and let you know when i do  which store stocked the black version?


----------



## marantfan

Thanks so much Coreena! I always get confused with the names when they change season to season! I am referring to the Perkins in the chalk colour I believe it's called... I originally wanted the Bettys but having even more trouble tracking them down in the white... 

I saw the black Navajo skirt in a store in Sydney called parlor x. It's not ruffled though like the hem of the Jews dress- I think there are also two styles in the skirt. All so confusing! I'm typing this from my iPhone if not I would upload a pic of it... 


Damn I think those Roger jackets are going to go for lots of $$ if and when they hit eBay...


----------



## juneping

Coreena said:


> hey juneping, will be a bit hard to find now. But im sure someone on ebay will sell a preloved one soon enough



i am still thinking...i def will not pay more than retail for the jacket. i just saw two lexy jackets were 200 more than retail from aussi *bay...grrrr....not that i am looking for the lexy but just the way people list a much higher price on the bay....


----------



## hktaitai

bigappleNY said:


> You're welcome  I need to thank you for your share of Isabel Marant experiences, I really always enjoy to see your threads


----------



## hktaitai

jellybebe said:


> Darwin zipped up.



You look adorable *jellybebe*


----------



## hktaitai

tb-purselover said:


> I wanted to share some of my IM with you all. I am sorry the pics are not that great. It is the best I can do with the lighting in my house.
> 
> I am wearing my Dilip skirt with Dana fringe boots!



Oh so gorgeous *tb*


----------



## hktaitai

tb-purselover said:


> Thanks! I love how easy IM is to wear. You can dress it down, dress it up, make it edgy or elegant. IM is really versatile!



Totally agree


----------



## hktaitai

amacasa said:


> so will run to the grocery/ bank and decided to wear the becketts
> 
> pretty comfy and cute..
> 
> just need to get used to it.
> 
> been eyeing the lanvin sneakers for 2 years now... but i guess the hidden wedges in these do make a difference



Fresh  and cute 
Nice pics *amacasa*


----------



## hktaitai

flower71 said:


> A pic of me with my sexy skirt...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I don't take enough pics on here, will try to do better, promise



So lovely, *flower71*


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

So do any of you guys know where I might get my hands on a Faustin skirt in size 1? :/ I've been trawling all the online stores for it, and the only place that has it is Mrs H, which is ridiculously expensive compared to everywhere else, even more so than getting it in store here in Norway which is notorious for being overpriced.


----------



## Amsterdam

Hi ladies,

Just wanted to share that I found (and bought!) a bordeaux Lexy in my size today!
I'm so happy!


----------



## am2022

congrats Amsterdam!



Amsterdam said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just wanted to share that I found (and bought!) a bordeaux Lexy in my size today!
> I'm so happy!


----------



## am2022

thanks HKtaitai!



hktaitai said:


> Fresh  and cute
> Nice pics *amacasa*


----------



## flower71

hktaitai said:


> So lovely, *flower71*


thanks hktaitai, lovin your looks too!
 So what's the next IM on your list?


----------



## am2022

awww..tonka.. aren't you the sweetest person.. thanks..
i know about your adorable furry kids as they are sometimes with you on your mod pics over at bal... and you and  your car... 



tonkamama said:


> Your family is adorable esp your little ones (saw your family pic from one of the older post...) they are so pretty just like their mommy. I know what you mean by being a busy mom with a style... For me, I have 3 little "furry" kids keep me busy, for them I think I can get away walking them in the park with my 3 years old Ugg.. hehe... Really enjoy all your mod pictures. Keep them coming!!!


----------



## birkingal

I'm in Paris at the moment. Unbelievable! Dicker boots are sold out EVERYWHERE here with the exception of size 41. Apparently they're getting more stock in September but the flagship stores don't sell overseas.


----------



## KristyDarling

Amsterdam said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just wanted to share that I found (and bought!) a bordeaux Lexy in my size today!
> I'm so happy!



Congratulations!


----------



## KristyDarling

birkingal said:


> I'm in Paris at the moment. Unbelievable! Dicker boots are sold out EVERYWHERE here with the exception of size 41. Apparently they're getting more stock in September but the flagship stores don't sell overseas.



Thanks for the intel, birkingal.  Any other IM goodies catch your eye over there? Do tell!! (at least, please tell us you are not leaving Paris empty-handed!!)


----------



## am2022

birkingal.. how about some spy pics at the marant store!!!


----------



## birkingal

amacasa said:


> birkingal.. how about some spy pics at the marant store!!!



boy, do I have spy pics for you ladies   I've been to 2 flagship stores and 2 other concession stores. A little crazy I know. At least hubby has been humoring me by buying me whatever I want at IM for my birthday. I didn't go crazy as I hate wasting money of things I'd never wear. It's close to 1am now. Got a big day ahead so will upload pics in the next day or so.


----------



## birkingal

KristyDarling said:


> Thanks for the intel, birkingal.  Any other IM goodies catch your eye over there? Do tell!! (at least, please tell us you are not leaving Paris empty-handed!!)




Tons of stocks everywhere in terms of clothes and sneakers (Becketts?). Plenty of Dewar and fringe boots (sorry, I'm really bad with their terminology). They won't ship overseas but will let you pay over the phone as long as someone comes and picks up the item from the store. In case you're in Paris sometime in Sept, they will be getting another shipment of Dickers then.


----------



## jellybebe

hktaitai said:


> You look adorable *jellybebe*



Thanks, you are too sweet! 

Ooh I will be in Paris in Sept. Will try to check the stock too. Are the boutiques very far apart?


----------



## kara_n

This is probably a stupid question but are the pink lace up "Mitchum" shorts available anywhere still? I apologize but I have not followed this thread to see if this has already been answered. I'm assuming its all sold out since fall stuff is coming in now...

Thanks.


----------



## am2022

Kara.. Hi. Try eBay.fr
Saw it there recently. Gl!


----------



## evychew

Does anybody know the name of these IM boots on Rosie Huntington?


----------



## am2022

ladies... heist boutique L.A. just got new shipment in...
LEXY anthracite jacket alert!!!  And a lot of other stuff including the lower ( mid calf) version of the manly boot!
online is shopheist.com but for marant, phone orders only or email them.
good luck!


----------



## am2022

also, they have the darwin jacket in anthracite and navy ...
the navy darwin...


----------



## tonkamama

amacasa said:


> also, they have the darwin jacket in anthracite and navy ...
> the navy darwin...


Oh dear...  you are just amazing!!  Thanks for the info...  only two pieces form this collections I might be interested... I guess I am a size "1"?  Will I be able to find these on sale in Dec??  Oh no...  it is still summer and I am shopping for fall like crazy... 

I really need to re-do my "most wanted" list.... 

ETOILE LEXY JACKET
ISABEL MARANT DARWIN JACKET - NAVY


----------



## flower71

Great info *amacasa*, you sure are enabling more than one here
Can't wait to see all your goodies on here...Haven't checked my store yet, the budget is quite tight right now, after summer season...
Have a great day ladies


----------



## pinkmotels

for aus or nearby isabel marant fans, the new guard just got a big drop of isabel marant and etoile in! including the lexy and darwin jackets  
www.thenewguard.com.au


----------



## peppers90

I am looking at the July jacket on NAP.  Any chance this jacket will ever
go on sale?  TIA


----------



## am2022

hi peppers...

The july jacket was one of the most famous from Spring/ summer 2011 collection.

NAP has the exclusive feather version.

During nap's sale in June, this went to 30% and was sold out in a few days.

Everybody's happy that NAP brought it back this season..

as to the possibility of a first cut... everybody's watching and waiting ..
although some already bought a piece at full price not waiting for the sale.

Its hard to say with marant pieces but Im hoping you get your July!!!


peppers90 said:


> I am looking at the July jacket on NAP. Any chance this jacket will ever
> go on sale? TIA


----------



## peppers90

^^ thank you amacasa!  I'll be another watching; it is a fab jacket


----------



## angelastoel

I finally made nice pictures with my Peru jacket from SS '10, so that adds some extra eye candy here. Underneath is a bordeaux Etoile top from FW '11


----------



## angelastoel

birkingal said:


> boy, do I have spy pics for you ladies   I've been to 2 flagship stores and 2 other concession stores. A little crazy I know. At least hubby has been humoring me by buying me whatever I want at IM for my birthday. I didn't go crazy as I hate wasting money of things I'd never wear. It's close to 1am now. Got a big day ahead so will upload pics in the next day or so.



Hi Birkingal, I am planning to go to paris too, have you seen any Lexy jackets in one of the stores and which one do you think is the best, I don't think I can drag my boyfriend to all 3 stores...


----------



## hktaitai

​


angelastoel said:


> I finally made nice pictures with my Peru jacket from SS '10, so that adds some extra eye candy here. Underneath is a bordeaux Etoile top from FW '11




Perfect  Love your style *angelastoel* 
PS. We are jacket twins... again!!!


----------



## hktaitai

jellybebe said:


> Thanks, you are too sweet!
> 
> Ooh I will be in Paris in Sept. Will try to check the stock too. Are the boutiques very far apart?



Hi *jellybebe*, sorry for the late reply. Have been, like, crazily busy at work.
You can find all boutique addresses on the official site, but please don't forget to check out Lafayette too - I got my Keni leather jacket there last September, when I couldn't find my size in the boutiques! 
Look forward to your sharing


----------



## hktaitai

flower71 said:


> thanks hktaitai, lovin your looks too!
> So what's the next IM on your list?




Hi *flower*, I'm still anxiously waiting for the fur jacket to arrive 
Will certainly share with you gals once my SA calls!


----------



## mandicakes

Hi ladies...

I'm SO excited. I just managed to get a hold of the 'Rejane' oversized shearling coat (kind of biker style with the to die for pattern in the fabric and shearling lining).  

I'm still waiting for it to arrive so will post actual pic's when it comes, but here's a sneak peak (I'm hoping my photo links work below).  It's a little bit out there but I thought I would stretch my style a little. I'm hoping it will be fabulous.  Would appreciate your thoughts and a bit of styling advice if you have any....

http://i1233.photobucket.com/albums/ff388/mandicakes1/ISABEL-MARANT-FALL-2011-RTW-PODIUM-017_runway.jpg

http://i1233.photobucket.com/albums/ff388/mandicakes1/ISABEL-MARANT-FALL-2011-RTW-DETAILS-014_runway.jpg


----------



## mandicakes

Another pic 

http://i1233.photobucket.com/albums/ff388/mandicakes1/Isabel-marant-FALL-2011-RTW-backstage-014_runway.jpg


----------



## tonkamama

oh wow...  beautiful jacket!!  *Congrats to mandicakes*


----------



## mandicakes

hktaitai said:


> Hi *flower*, I'm still anxiously waiting for the fur jacket to arrive
> Will certainly share with you gals once my SA calls!


 
I was wondering who stocks the furs and more of the exclusive style/runway coats?  I've found a few sites but they don't tend to be getting some of the runway coats.  Any help would be appreciated


----------



## tonkamama

yes I would love to get some intel on the runway fur coats!!  are we getting them in US??


----------



## marantfan

angelastoel said:


> I finally made nice pictures with my Peru jacket from SS '10, so that adds some extra eye candy here. Underneath is a bordeaux Etoile top from FW '11



Wow! Stunning!

I tried on the Navajo jeans yesterday in the white but wasn't sold on them... And the jia print Navajo skirt in the marine which I loved. 

Did anyone go to the sample sale today?


----------



## marantfan

mandicakes said:


> Another pic
> 
> http://i1233.photobucket.com/albums/ff388/mandicakes1/Isabel-marant-FALL-2011-RTW-backstage-014_runway.jpg



OMG- drooling! Love it!


----------



## mandicakes

marantfan said:


> Wow! Stunning!
> 
> I tried on the Navajo jeans yesterday in the white but wasn't sold on them... And the jia print Navajo skirt in the marine which I loved.
> 
> Did anyone go to the sample sale today?


 
Where and when are the sample sales held?


----------



## marantfan

mandicakes said:


> Where and when are the sample sales held?



Apparantly on today and tomorrow in LA... First time in the US I think. Too bad Im in Australia, however hopefully there will be a surge of new things on eBay!


----------



## mandicakes

marantfan said:


> Wow! Stunning!
> 
> I tried on the Navajo jeans yesterday in the white but wasn't sold on them... And the jia print Navajo skirt in the marine which I loved.
> 
> Did anyone go to the sample sale today?


 
Thanks for that. I'm very excited about it 

I was wondering where you saw the jia print navajo skirt in marine?  I looked at the navajo jeans in black but I'm the same... not quite sold on them. Maybe I'm too conventional or 'safe'


----------



## mandicakes

marantfan said:


> Apparantly on today and tomorrow in LA... First time in the US I think. Too bad Im in Australia, however hopefully there will be a surge of new things on eBay!


 
Thanks for the heads up. I knew there were sample sales in Paris... I'm in Australia too and it seems we don't get a great selection here.  I'm hoping I can get myself organised and just book a trip to go on an IM spending spree in Europe. Tie it in with a nice holiday and just come back with a suit case of amazing pieces!

I love *bay... There are always some amazing pieces that come up every now and then. 

Oh btw I think NAP is getting some of the furs (international site at least). I saw in this weeks online magazine they had a fur jacket on a model and when you click on it it said 'not in stock yet' so they must at least be getting some. Fingers crossed


----------



## mandicakes

tonkamama said:


> yes I would love to get some intel on the runway fur coats!! are we getting them in US??


 
I think NAP is getting some furs.  The NAP international site had a fur on a model in this week's magazine which is listed as not yet in stock so they must be getting some of the high end pieces and furs.... I'm sure the US site will be the same...


----------



## birkingal

angelastoel said:


> Hi Birkingal, I am planning to go to paris too, have you seen any Lexy jackets in one of the stores and which one do you think is the best, I don't think I can drag my boyfriend to all 3 stores...



Hiya *Angelastoel*, My suggestion is that you go to their flagship stores as they have tons more stock. My favorite is near Republique - 47 rue de Saintonge. They don't often display their entire collection but will have more in their stockroom if you ask for it. Hope this helps.


----------



## Maland

birkingal said:


> Hiya *Angelastoel*, My suggestion is that you go to their flagship stores as they have tons more stock. My favorite is near Republique - 47 rue de Saintonge. They don't often display their entire collection but will have more in their stockroom if you ask for it. Hope this helps.


 
The IM store in Rue de Saintonge is closed for the fall/winter (I was in Paris in Jul/Aug and heard it from some of the SAs in the store in Rue Jacob in Saint Germain), so you better go to one of the two other stores.. Not sure when it opens up again..


----------



## jellybebe

Does anyone know if the boutiques in Paris stock older stuff or is it just newer stock? I know sale season in France is technically over but there are a few pieces I was hoping to find from last season.


----------



## Maland

jellybebe said:


> Does anyone know if the boutiques in Paris stock older stuff or is it just newer stock? I know sale season in France is technically over but there are a few pieces I was hoping to find from last season.


 
Hi,
I don't think that the IM stores in Paris stock older stuff.. When I was there in July/Aug, they were packing all the S/S 2011 collection and taking it to a central place, so I don't think there is any chance of finding older stuff there now in the stores. Sorry ..
/ Berit


----------



## Petite1010

Hi Berit, hope you are doing well! My Manly boots are on their way from NAP, so I will definitely post a pic when trying them on, though I am still not sure if I will wear them or not. 767 pounds are not a bad price to wear it time after time, but still think it will be too oversize and fringy for me(...
Also need your style advice, and of course Marant expert's advice, I mean HKtaitai's, Kristydarlings' and Amacasa's - what you ladies do think about IM Halina Blazer from the main line...? Do you find it worth buying. Actually I was looking for some tux style blazer, something like IM Fulber leather trimmed jacket, do you think she will do something similar this season?


----------



## Petite1010

hktaitai said:


> Hi *flower*, I'm still anxiously waiting for the fur jacket to arrive
> Will certainly share with you gals once my SA calls!


Hi HKtaitai, pls share with us, what furs are you expecting to come...? I mean which one from the runway is on your wish list? I adore your style and of course your IM jackets collection Hope someday you will be tired of so many IM staff and will post a SALE, then I will be the first in a queer to buy, cause I am also size 0. By the way my Keni jacket's sleeves are also disappointedly wide. And I was also thinking to make it slimmer, can you tell me how did you made that, I mean from the shoulder part to the elbow, or the whole sleeve and is it comfortable now if layered with something thick...?


----------



## Maland

Petite1010 said:


> Hi Berit, hope you are doing well! My Manly boots are on their way from NAP, so I will definitely post a pic when trying them on, though I am still not sure if I will wear them or not. 767 pounds are not a bad price to wear it time after time, but still think it will be too oversize and fringy for me(...
> Also need your style advice, and of course Marant expert's advice, I mean HKtaitai's, Kristydarlings' and Amacasa's - what you ladies do think about IM Halina Blazer from the main line...? Do you find it worth buying. Actually I was looking for some tux style blazer, something like IM Fulber leather trimmed jacket, do you think she will do something similar this season?


 
Hi , so excited to hear what you think of the Manly boots. Though I had exactly the same thoughts as you - too much boot and too fringy - I just think that they are so amazing and I am just so glad that I bought them. My husband think that they are too much, but it is all about the styling; the fringed dress or leather pants from IM is in my opinion a no-go  - but with skinny pants or a dress they look so great. I just bought an IM dress (don't know the name) and an IM long mohair sweater (worn as a dress) that both look great with the boots.. Will post pics soon, however, had just had surgery, so not really in the pic mood yet.. The Halina Blazer looks great - have a soft spot for IM jackets; have already bought to many - in my opinion definitely worth bying, but again they almost all are . I think I saw a tuxedo jacket when I was in Paris in Jul/Aug (in the IM stores), but now quite sure.. Maybe it would be worth calling the IM stores to check.. Better get back to work - have a great weekend..
/ Berit


----------



## Petite1010

Maland said:


> Hi , so excited to hear what you think of the Manly boots. Though I had exactly the same thoughts as you - too much boot and too fringy - I just think that they are so amazing and I am just so glad that I bought them. My husband think that they are too much, but it is all about the styling; the fringed dress or leather pants from IM is in my opinion a no-go  - but with skinny pants or a dress they look so great. I just bought an IM dress (don't know the name) and an IM long mohair sweater (worn as a dress) that both look great with the boots.. Will post pics soon, however, had just had surgery, so not really in the pic mood yet.. The Halina Blazer looks great - have a soft spot for IM jackets; have already bought to many - in my opinion definitely worth bying, but again they almost all are . I think I saw a tuxedo jacket when I was in Paris in Jul/Aug (in the IM stores), but now quite sure.. Maybe it would be worth calling the IM stores to check.. Better get back to work - have a great weekend..
> / Berit


OMG, my husband told me the same when I showed him the photo of the Manly:lolots:!!!! Thanks, I will call IM store in Paris, to check bout jackets! Take care and have a nice weekend too!!!


----------



## Petite1010

Glad it's colder outside, so I was able to pull my brand new Bekkets today. Here you are! Also my Keni leather jacket and Tobias suede pants, how you like my sneakers gals?!


----------



## Amsterdam

Amsterdam said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just wanted to share that I found (and bought!) a bordeaux Lexy in my size today!
> I'm so happy!



The same thing as with Angela, they ran out of stock and they don't have my size anymore...
They offered me a size up that I could ship back in case it's too big, but the thing is they took the money of my credit card and now they tell me
they don't accept foreign credit cards and I have to pay with PayPal asap, but
I don't even have my money refunded on my credit card.
I find this all very odd, do any of you ladies have a similar experience with 
youheshe.com (it's a Danish store)?


----------



## KristyDarling

Petite1010 said:


> Hi Berit, hope you are doing well! My Manly boots are on their way from NAP, so I will definitely post a pic when trying them on, though I am still not sure if I will wear them or not. 767 pounds are not a bad price to wear it time after time, but still think it will be too oversize and fringy for me(...
> Also need your style advice, and of course Marant expert's advice, I mean HKtaitai's, Kristydarlings' and Amacasa's - what you ladies do think about IM Halina Blazer from the main line...? Do you find it worth buying. Actually I was looking for some tux style blazer, something like IM Fulber leather trimmed jacket, do you think she will do something similar this season?



Yes DEFINITELY please post pics of you in the Manlys when you get them!  I think the Halina is beautiful! IM's jacket cuts are so flattering....this piece is classic but with an edge, understated but just "special" enough to stand out a bit. You would get A LOT of wear out of it! It can be dressed up or down, equally well.


----------



## KristyDarling

Petite1010 said:


> Glad it's colder outside, so I was able to pull my brand new Bekkets today. Here you are! Also my Keni leather jacket and Tobias suede pants, how you like my sneakers gals?!



I like! I like!  Great job styling them! I have jacket envy with your Keni!


----------



## KristyDarling

Amsterdam said:


> The same thing as with Angela, they ran out of stock and they don't have my size anymore...
> They offered me a size up that I could ship back in case it's too big, but the thing is they took the money of my credit card and now they tell me
> they don't accept foreign credit cards and I have to pay with PayPal asap, but
> I don't even have my money refunded on my credit card.
> I find this all very odd, do any of you ladies have a similar experience with
> youheshe.com (it's a Danish store)?



Oh, that's not cool at all. Sorry I have no experience with that store, but this is very bad service. I can imagine how disappointing it was to hear they ran out of your size AFTER you already paid for it!! They should at least hold that larger jacket for you while you wait for the refund to appear on your credit card, and THEN ask you to pay with Paypal before they ship.   I know I sound like a broken record, but I am so tired of dealing with awful, RIGID customer service at boutiques that sell IM. What's up with that?!?


----------



## am2022

Petite....love both the keni and bekkets... ( i kept on typing becketts... haha)
please post more mod pics!!!
im trying my best not to buy those black pair... 
and love that Halina blazer.. seems will go with a lot of things... love love the fulber and still haven't found one ..

I agree the manly boot is over the top  ... but very pretty im sure when worn with simpler things... im not jumping on the manly as i have the dana from previous season plus the aimely and i feel the manly is a marriage of the 2 boots...

Would love to see the MANLY ladies!!! Im so looking forward to mod pics... I love marant clothes... but when it comes to shoes... i almost love them all...  its so hard to decide when it comes to shoes... 

Mandicakes.. hello... please post mod pics ... can't wait to see the Manly boots!

Amsterdam... hope you have this fixed soon.. so sorry this had to happen..



Petite1010 said:


> Glad it's colder outside, so I was able to pull my brand new Bekkets today. Here you are! Also my Keni leather jacket and Tobias suede pants, how you like my sneakers gals?!


----------



## Petite1010

KristyDarling said:


> Oh, that's not cool at all. Sorry I have no experience with that store, but this is very bad service. I can imagine how disappointing it was to hear they ran out of your size AFTER you already paid for it!! They should at least hold that larger jacket for you while you wait for the refund to appear on your credit card, and THEN ask you to pay with Paypal before they ship.   I know I sound like a broken record, but I am so tired of dealing with awful, RIGID customer service at boutiques that sell IM. What's up with that?!?


Thanks a lot KristyDarling, you made me smile, you are like the BIG Mama of this forum, so attentive to everyone... That's really nice and sweet of you!!! And I love my Keni to death!


----------



## Petite1010

Amsterdam said:


> The same thing as with Angela, they ran out of stock and they don't have my size anymore...
> They offered me a size up that I could ship back in case it's too big, but the thing is they took the money of my credit card and now they tell me
> they don't accept foreign credit cards and I have to pay with PayPal asap, but
> I don't even have my money refunded on my credit card.
> I find this all very odd, do any of you ladies have a similar experience with
> youheshe.com (it's a Danish store)?


Amsterdam, don't worry anyway they will refund, cause that will be illegal. I think they mean, that they just blocked that amount on your credit card and in several days it will be automatically unblocked. That's the standard practice of the most of online shops. First they block, checking the availability of money on your cc. Then only on the day of shipment they actually charge it. Cause if they not accept international credit cards, they wouldn't be able to charge it. So gonna be ok


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

Amsterdam said:


> The same thing as with Angela, they ran out of stock and they don't have my size anymore...
> They offered me a size up that I could ship back in case it's too big, but the thing is they took the money of my credit card and now they tell me
> they don't accept foreign credit cards and I have to pay with PayPal asap, but
> I don't even have my money refunded on my credit card.
> I find this all very odd, do any of you ladies have a similar experience with
> youheshe.com (it's a Danish store)?



I've shopped with YouHeShe.com a bunch of times and have always had excellent customer service from them.  I'm sure it's like someone else has said; they've reserved the specified amount on your credit card, and eventually it'll be "un-reserved" rather than refunded. That's what they've done with me, anyway, when I've shopped with them. 'cause I live in Norway, they have to deduct the Danish VAT from the total amount to be paid, but the full amount (with Danish VAT) is always reserved on my card first and then after a few days the real amount (minus Danish VAT) is deducted as payment.  

Strange that they don't accept foreign credit cards, though, as I've shopped with them a bunch of times using my Norwegian Visa.  But maybe it's because you need to inquire about the IM stuff rather than just click-and-buy in their webstore...?


----------



## Petite1010

amacasa said:


> Petite....love both the keni and bekkets... ( i kept on typing becketts... haha)
> please post more mod pics!!!
> im trying my best not to buy those black pair...
> and love that Halina blazer.. seems will go with a lot of things... love love the fulber and still haven't found one ..
> 
> I agree the manly boot is over the top  ... but very pretty im sure when worn with simpler things... im not jumping on the manly as i have the dana from previous season plus the aimely and i feel the manly is a marriage of the 2 boots...
> 
> Would love to see the MANLY ladies!!! Im so looking forward to mod pics... I love marant clothes... but when it comes to shoes... i almost love them all...  its so hard to decide when it comes to shoes...
> 
> Mandicakes.. hello... please post mod pics ... can't wait to see the Manly boots!
> 
> Amsterdam... hope you have this fixed soon.. so sorry this had to happen..


Hi Amacasa, thanks a lot for your comments on Bekkets and the jackets, being searching for new arrivals today, I am now thinking the same - we will definitely go with more styles this coming season. So let's won't be in a hurry ha. Actually I am not a big fan of sneakers, but I've purchased it because of children. And what's more funny is that my eldest son was the one who insist on them. He told me "Mom it's the best rapper sneakers I ever seen!!! Take it and you will be the coolest mom. I also want one, but without wedges!!!" He is 13 and from time to time he style my looks - so I obeyed and I really like them now.So comfortable!!!


----------



## am2022

Aha... a Marant lover with young kids as well...
i have 3 as well and my oldest is turning 13 in 3 weeks..

its my 4 year old boy who  loved my marant bekkets as well...



Petite1010 said:


> Hi Amacasa, thanks a lot for your comments on Bekkets and the jackets, being searching for new arrivals today, I am now thinking the same - we will definitely go with more styles this coming season. So let's won't be in a hurry ha. Actually I am not a big fan of sneakers, but I've purchased it because of children. And what's more funny is that my eldest son was the one who insist on them. He told me "Mom it's the best rapper sneakers I ever seen!!! Take it and you will be the coolest mom. I also want one, but without wedges!!!" He is 13 and from time to time he style my looks - so I obeyed and I really like them now.So comfortable!!!


----------



## Petite1010

amacasa said:


> Aha... a Marant lover with young kids as well...
> i have 3 as well and my oldest is turning 13 in 3 weeks..
> 
> its my 4 year old boy who  loved my marant bekkets as well...


My boys are 13 and 3. Youngest doesn't care yet of what I am wearing


----------



## Petite1010

By the way, I read you are in search of IM furs, I would also love to buy some more. Actually I got one, though only one, but i love it so much. It's last year black long raccoon version with the hood. And last winter I didn't wear anything else except this one. It's oh so warm and fluffy, really so easy to style up and down, I styled it with thigh-high boots to the parties and with Amely and jeans/leather pants for casual look. I hate myself for loosing the opportunity to buy the striped fox/raccoon version with 50% discount, though I easily could, cause I choose between two of them. So now on just hope that I will find something special from this season collection. By the way, share your favorites from new collection


----------



## Amsterdam

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> I've shopped with YouHeShe.com a bunch of times and have always had excellent customer service from them.  I'm sure it's like someone else has said; they've reserved the specified amount on your credit card, and eventually it'll be "un-reserved" rather than refunded. That's what they've done with me, anyway, when I've shopped with them. 'cause I live in Norway, they have to deduct the Danish VAT from the total amount to be paid, but the full amount (with Danish VAT) is always reserved on my card first and then after a few days the real amount (minus Danish VAT) is deducted as payment.
> 
> Strange that they don't accept foreign credit cards, though, as I've shopped with them a bunch of times using my Norwegian Visa.  But maybe it's because you need to inquire about the IM stuff rather than just click-and-buy in their webstore...?



Thanks for sharing your experience with youHeShe.com,
I'm happy to hear you have good experiences with them, but in my case
they really cancelled my credit card payment and want me to make the payment again using PayPal.  I did inquire about the IM jacket before buying and the foreign credit card was no problem then
I just don't understand why they don't accept my 'foreign' credit card,
it's a worldwide accepted card and they did take the money from it, but I guess they think I'm some kind on fraud or something...it really takes the fun out of shopping this way and I resent being treated like a criminal
I haven't even received my refund yet, so this means that I must make a double payment for an item that is not even my first choice, as I ordered a size smaller.
I won't be shopping from their site again, that's for sure!


----------



## Amsterdam

I finally got found the lurex Agosto striped top, if anyone owns one what do you wear underneath? Only a bra or is the top a bit too see through for this?


----------



## jellybebe

Maland said:


> Hi,
> I don't think that the IM stores in Paris stock older stuff.. When I was there in July/Aug, they were packing all the S/S 2011 collection and taking it to a central place, so I don't think there is any chance of finding older stuff there now in the stores. Sorry ..
> / Berit



Thanks for replying. Darn it though. I am not in love with anything other than the 2 jackets I bought. I wish that I could find an Acebo jacket, then I would be so happy.


----------



## MissCouturable

Hi lovelys,

I am reallllyyyy desperate to find a rodger jacket.. I know it's a longshot but if anyone knows of where I can get one, please let me know? I am open to anything even if it's an international seller..


----------



## birkingal

jellybebe said:


> Does anyone know if the boutiques in Paris stock older stuff or is it just newer stock? I know sale season in France is technically over but there are a few pieces I was hoping to find from last season.



none of the places I'd been to still hold stock from the previous seasons. When I was here for their sale, the prices were slashed rather impressively. Most were 50% and the more popular items, 30%.


----------



## birkingal

Amsterdam said:


> The same thing as with Angela, they ran out of stock and they don't have my size anymore...
> They offered me a size up that I could ship back in case it's too big, but the thing is they took the money of my credit card and now they tell me
> they don't accept foreign credit cards and I have to pay with PayPal asap, but
> I don't even have my money refunded on my credit card.
> I find this all very odd, do any of you ladies have a similar experience with
> youheshe.com (it's a Danish store)?



That's terrible! I hope you get your money back. I had to do a return recently at Morgan Clare and they were fantastic. They ship internationally and their customer service is second to none.


----------



## maccyd

hi guys,

Thanks so much for your help on the Gava shoes! Now on to the next pair I have been lusting after!
Anyone know where I could find a pair of the Bobby sneakers in Beige in a 39?? Any international stores ideas are welcome as Isabel Marant doesnt really stock much in Australia


----------



## birkingal

Petite1010 said:


> Glad it's colder outside, so I was able to pull my brand new Bekkets today. Here you are! Also my Keni leather jacket and Tobias suede pants, how you like my sneakers gals?!



wow! I'd better check out the sneakers. I dismissed the sneakers when my IM SA suggested I give them a try. You look fantastic!


----------



## MissCouturable

Hi lovelys,

I am reallllyyyy desperate to find a rodger jacket.. I know it's a longshot but if anyone knows of where I can get one, please let me know? I am open to anything even if it's an international seller..


----------



## hktaitai

mandicakes said:


> I was wondering who stocks the furs and more of the exclusive style/runway coats?  I've found a few sites but they don't tend to be getting some of the runway coats.  Any help would be appreciated



Hi *mandicakes*, most of my Marants are from the Marant flagship store in Hong Kong


----------



## marantfan

MissCouturable said:


> Hi lovelys,
> 
> I am reallllyyyy desperate to find a rodger jacket.. I know it's a longshot but if anyone knows of where I can get one, please let me know? I am open to anything even if it's an international seller..



I'm also after a Roger jacket- a few people on here are but no sign of any at all. 

New stock up on Matches!

BTW, I was wondering if maybe we could put together a list of all online stockists- a few such as Morgan Clare I wasn't even aware of until I read it on here. Would help people like me who obsessively scan the net for new pieces/sizes! Anyone keen?


----------



## juneping

hi all,
just came back from IM store...so many goodies but i didn't get anything from IM...but i did buy a dress/tunic from zara. 
there were a couple of coats but no jackets. i asked for the lexy jacket and they only had size 0 and it's not on display at all. it's too small on me anyway...good for my wallet. hahaha..i actually liked their dresses and shoes.
sorry i didn't have balls to take pix...i was afraid...most stores don't allowed pix taken.
i did get to chat with a SA and she told me to get size 1 july jacket...0 is for very small people...


----------



## hktaitai

Petite1010 said:


> Hi HKtaitai, pls share with us, what furs are you expecting to come...? I mean which one from the runway is on your wish list? I adore your style and of course your IM jackets collection Hope someday you will be tired of so many IM staff and will post a SALE, then I will be the first in a queer to buy, cause I am also size 0. By the way my Keni jacket's sleeves are also disappointedly wide. And I was also thinking to make it slimmer, can you tell me how did you made that, I mean from the shoulder part to the elbow, or the whole sleeve and is it comfortable now if layered with something thick...?



Dear *Petite1010*, thanks heaps it's so sweet of you  Sorry I've been busy at work and unable to login for some time... I'm awaiting the fur in Look 29, but my choice is black instead of white 
My tailor had the Keni's sleeves streamlined from the shoulder all the way down, past the elbow (so the elbow patch was taken out and restitched back). The result is perfect. Laying is not a problem at all, cos my tailor and I did communicate well  He's the best and I entrusted him with everything, from Chanel (those I got from outside Hong Kong's Chanel Boutique) to Marant to James Perse!


----------



## marantfan

maccyd said:


> hi guys,
> 
> Thanks so much for your help on the Gava shoes! Now on to the next pair I have been lusting after!
> Anyone know where I could find a pair of the Bobby sneakers in Beige in a 39?? Any international stores ideas are welcome as Isabel Marant doesnt really stock much in Australia



Have you tried Diani boutique? They are on their site but doesn't say what sizes are available. They are lovely to deal with too and shipped something to me here in Sydney last week.


----------



## am2022

chanel did you get your gwens?
i somehow saw it on evilbay not too long ago in a size 38?
let me know if you can't find it.




Chanel 0407 said:


> Thanks, I tried Odessa and Nida but they are sold out.  I will e-mail Laree tonight.  After that its the bay.  Do they fit TTS?


----------



## hktaitai

Petite1010 said:


> Also need your style advice, and of course Marant expert's advice, I mean HKtaitai's, Kristydarlings' and Amacasa's - what you ladies do think about IM Halina Blazer from the main line...? Do you find it worth buying. Actually I was looking for some tux style blazer, something like IM Fulber leather trimmed jacket, do you think she will do something similar this season?



Hey *Petite* I'm no expert but would love to share thoughts all the same  I haven't seen the Halina in person yet but it looks lovely in the pic. My only concern is it looks a bit loose in the torso part from the sideview pic on The New Guard. So if I were you I'll definitely try it on before committing myself to it. 
As for the Fulber, I didn't buy it cos the shoulders are too wide for me  As much as i liked it - or tux in general - I decided to pass as I believed Marant will always do tux. I'm not aware of one in this season, though. Maybe amacasa, KD, Coreena, tb-lover......could chime in?


----------



## Chanel 0407

amacasa said:


> chanel did you get your gwens?
> i somehow saw it on evilbay not too long ago in a size 38?
> let me know if you can't find it.


 
oh, thanks.  No, I didn't get them yet but I think I would be more like 37.  Still looking.


----------



## maccyd

marantfan said:


> Have you tried Diani boutique? They are on their site but doesn't say what sizes are available. They are lovely to deal with too and shipped something to me here in Sydney last week.




Thanks marantfan - i have emailed them so will see how I go! fingers crossed!


----------



## marantfan

maccyd said:


> Thanks marantfan - i have emailed them so will see how I go! fingers crossed!



Goodluck!

I just bought the Jia skirt in Marine. Love! 

Has anyone seen the denim patchwork shirt around? Want to know how much RRP is!


----------



## Isabelfan

Hi all I am falling in love with the xity coat? Does any of you feel the same way?


----------



## Petite1010

marantfan said:


> Goodluck!
> 
> I just bought the Jia skirt in Marine. Love!
> 
> Has anyone seen the denim patchwork shirt around? Want to know how much RRP is!


Hi Marantfan, I didn't see the shirt yet, but my congratulations on Jia skirt!!! It's gorgeous, just wondering where did you get it in marine? I saw one on Matches but it's white one. I also prefer the marine version, cause it's autumn coming, so darker color would be easy to style. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Petite1010

What do you ladies think about this Egger jacket. I got my Lexy in anthracite, so thinking about this ecru color. But this yellowish tone make me doubtful.


----------



## Petite1010

Here it is. Any ideas? Also on the model it's look like old grandma cardigan.... But first I saw it I thought it's a close version of Hola jacket... Did someone try this one on? Or already purchased?


----------



## marantfan

Petite1010 said:


> Hi Marantfan, I didn't see the shirt yet, but my congratulations on Jia skirt!!! It's gorgeous, just wondering where did you get it in marine? I saw one on Matches but it's white one. I also prefer the marine version, cause it's autumn coming, so darker color would be easy to style. Thanks in advance!



Thanks petite! Let me say you look great in all your pics too! Very jealous of all your beautiful pieces...

I got it from a store in Sydney called parlor x. Not sure if they ship internationally though? 

I originally wanted the white too but when I saw the marine it was love. It's a nice dark blue/grey not black. I thought darker colours on the lower half always look more flattering, plus I can wear it with a dark tights in winter which would  look odd with a white skirt I think...


----------



## Chanel 0407

oh yes, I saw this one but not in person.  I like the style and color.



Petite1010 said:


> Here it is. Any ideas? Also on the model it's look like old grandma cardigan.... But first I saw it I thought it's a close version of Hola jacket... Did someone try this one on? Or already purchased?


----------



## flower71

Petite1010 said:


> Here it is. Any ideas? Also on the model it's look like old grandma cardigan.... But first I saw it I thought it's a close version of Hola jacket... Did someone try this one on? Or already purchased?


I haven't seeen it yet IRL but honestly, I love it! I would wear it open to avoid the grandma look, IM style all the way!
BTW, I just got the Lexy jacket Black/white colour...I had to bring it back home! I tried the bordeaux but it was too dull with my skin tone...
I tried the Becketts again, no they don't suit me at all...so happy about that!


----------



## Petite1010

Thanks for your feedbacks ladies, so definitely need to try that one, probably Matches styled it that bad... 
Marantfan, thanks for the info, but Australia is not my country to purchase IM, I prefer european shops, cause they sell without VAT so the price is more reasonable. 

Flower71 congratulations on your Lexy, mod pic please!!!!!


----------



## Chanel 0407

I could not find the lexy black /white combo so I ended up getting bordeaux.  It seems to really suit my skin color and it seems its the IT color for fall.  The lexy is a great piece. 



flower71 said:


> I haven't seeen it yet IRL but honestly, I love it! I would wear it open to avoid the grandma look, IM style all the way!
> BTW, I just got the Lexy jacket Black/white colour...I had to bring it back home! I tried the bordeaux but it was too dull with my skin tone...
> I tried the Becketts again, no they don't suit me at all...so happy about that!


----------



## flower71

Chanel 0407 said:


> I could not find the lexy black /white combo so I ended up getting bordeaux.  It seems to really suit my skin color and it seems its the IT color for fall.  The lexy is a great piece.


I agree, bordeaux is the colour for fall, but it just wasn't as good as the black one...Great to know we're twins then! I admit when I tried it on, I was really thinking, ah another IM jacket then when I saw how cut it was and the shoulder pads...I caved in


----------



## flower71

Petite1010 said:


> Thanks for your feedbacks ladies, so definitely need to try that one, probably Matches styled it that bad...
> Marantfan, thanks for the info, but Australia is not my country to purchase IM, I prefer european shops, cause they sell without VAT so the price is more reasonable.
> 
> Flower71 congratulations on your Lexy, mod pic please!!!!!


Thanks *petite1010*, it's evening here so will post tomorrow after work


----------



## am2022

Can't wait for lexy pics flower!


----------



## Petite1010

hktaitai said:


> Dear *Petite1010*, thanks heaps it's so sweet of you  Sorry I've been busy at work and unable to login for some time... I'm awaiting the fur in Look 29, but my choice is black instead of white
> My tailor had the Keni's sleeves streamlined from the shoulder all the way down, past the elbow (so the elbow patch was taken out and restitched back). The result is perfect. Laying is not a problem at all, cos my tailor and I did communicate well  He's the best and I entrusted him with everything, from Chanel (those I got from outside Hong Kong's Chanel Boutique) to Marant to James Perse!


Thanks HKtaitai, for your comments on Halina blazer as well as for the Keni tailoring advice! I got it, so tomorrow will try to ask my tailor to do the same. Regarding furs, not a surprise that I was looking for the same style, it's the most striking and at the same time classic piece to style almost with everything. But probably I will try the runway color, cause I've got last year's Black raccoon long hooded version. As soon as you will got yours, please share mod pics!


----------



## ScarceNot

> maybe we could put together a list of all online stockists

Sure!

Internet-friendly shops where you may order online:

net-a-porter.com
barneys.com
lagarconne.com
matchesfashion.com
mytheresa.com
morganclare.co.uk
shop.tessabit.com
lebonmarche.com
selfridges.com  (won't deliver out of the UK)

Shops which require the customer to make a long distance phone call
in order to complete a sale:

isabelmarant.tm.fr
shopheist.com
stuartandwright.com
alanbilzerian.com
dianiboutique.com
rubyandtallulah.co.uk
shopmrsh.com
shop.creaturesofcomfort.us
shopjumelle.com
mnzstore.com
michaelnusskern.com
irisfashion.co.uk
nidaboutique.com
metiersf.com 
odessaportland.com
youheshe.com
shopbird.com

Any others to add? I probably didn't include Australian stockists simply
due to time involved in shipping.


----------



## am2022

one more
lareeboutique.com


----------



## juneping

amacasa said:


> one more
> lareeboutique.com



thanks....i just emailed them. 
btw, i did contact the seller on ebay and she gave me a discount....let's hope this will work out perfectly.


----------



## am2022

so excited june... mod pics will be awesome...
also shopheist.com ladies

and one more boutique in new york that i can't seem to remember...
it will come to me...

also ISABEL MARANT FUR ALERT:  evilbay, XACALA vest ( did i spell that right?)

Although im dying for a fur... i really need a full coat and can't splurge on fur vests right now...  so im pleading for you guys to buy it so i won't see it anymore!!!

take me out of my fur misery... Lol!


----------



## Chanel 0407

What did u get juneping?




juneping said:


> thanks....i just emailed them.
> btw, i did contact the seller on ebay and she gave me a discount....let's hope this will work out perfectly.


----------



## juneping

Chanel 0407 said:


> What did u get juneping?



the Dana boots....


----------



## marantfan

Thanks for the list of online stockists! So helpful!

I have a question for anyone that has the Perkins or Betty sneakers! My regular size is a 41. There is no where close to me that stocks them so can't try on for fit  one stockists told me to get a 40 as she was a 41 but took a 40 and another td me that they run small and a 41 is more like a 40 or 40.5. Now very confused! What is the general consensus on fit- run big or small? 

Also can't decide between the Perkins or the Betty? Betty are less full on and more every day wearable I suppose but I have a pair of spring courts for that. I think the Perkins may be a bit full- on? (my boyfriend hates the look of them!) aaaah decisions....


----------



## Chanel 0407

If anyone has the Gava pumps can you please tell me about sizing.  Are they TTS?


----------



## maccyd

marantfan said:


> Goodluck!
> 
> I just bought the Jia skirt in Marine. Love!
> 
> Has anyone seen the denim patchwork shirt around? Want to know how much RRP is!



hi marantfan - not sure how much the denim patchwork shirt is RRP but i saw it on ebay for over $750... ouch!

I tried Diani boutique for the Bobby shoes in Beige in 39 but they were sold out  Anyone else seen these shoes around??
x


----------



## hktaitai

Petite1010 said:


> Thanks HKtaitai, for your comments on Halina blazer as well as for the Keni tailoring advice! I got it, so tomorrow will try to ask my tailor to do the same. Regarding furs, not a surprise that I was looking for the same style, it's the most striking and at the same time classic piece to style almost with everything. But probably I will try the runway color, cause I've got last year's Black raccoon long hooded version. As soon as you will got yours, please share mod pics!



Sure *Petite1010*


----------



## hktaitai

ScarceNot said:


> > maybe we could put together a list of all online stockists
> 
> Sure!
> Internet-friendly shops where you may order online:
> net-a-porter.com.......
> Any others to add? I probably didn't include Australian stockists simply
> due to time involved in shipping.



Wow, thanks so much *ScarceNot*! You rock


----------



## flower71

Scarcerock, that was a great idea, really. Now I was wondering, with all the names of the differents items in her collection, do u think it possible to just send a pic of the clothes/accessories mentioned? I am a huge IM fan but I admit not knowing all the items people are on the lookout for etc...I think it could help on this thread. Just a thought.
So, here is my lexy jacket Black/white CW:


----------



## shamrock0421

I love.
I want!
It's amazing!



flower71 said:


> Scarcerock, that was a great idea, really. Now I was wondering, with all the names of the differents items in her collection, do u think it possible to just send a pic of the clothes/accessories mentioned? I am a huge IM fan but I admit not knowing all the items people are on the lookout for etc...I think it could help on this thread. Just a thought.
> So, here is my lexy jacket Black/white CW:


----------



## flower71

shamrock0421 said:


> I love.
> I want!
> It's amazing!


Thanks shamrock...I admit when I tried it on, I HAD to have it too


----------



## shamrock0421

You're quite welcome.
Did you post mod shots somewhere?
I would LOVE to see it on.

*As I sit here and picture myself in this with a white tank, black JBrand pants, and Sanguine Bal SGH Flat Clutch!*
:shame:


flower71 said:


> Thanks shamrock...I admit when I tried it on, I HAD to have it too


----------



## am2022

Love!!
Mod pics please!!!!

QUOTE=flower71;19790173]Scarcerock, that was a great idea, really. Now I was wondering, with all the names of the differents items in her collection, do u think it possible to just send a pic of the clothes/accessories mentioned? I am a huge IM fan but I admit not knowing all the items people are on the lookout for etc...I think it could help on this thread. Just a thought.
So, here is my lexy jacket Black/white CW:





[/QUOTE]


----------



## Chanel 0407

amacasa, what is the jacket called in your avatar?


----------



## Chanel 0407

I think its called Etian.  Correct me if I'm wrong.  I want to find this jacket but think ebay is my only option.  I have the lexy in size 2 and its perfect.  Do you think this one is similar?


----------



## flower71

shamrock0421 said:


> You're quite welcome.
> Did you post mod shots somewhere?
> I would LOVE to see it on.
> 
> *As I sit here and picture myself in this with a white tank, black JBrand pants, and Sanguine Bal SGH Flat Clutch!*
> :shame:


I haven't done a mod pic yet...I can imagine you in that outfit though...you sure are diggin your Jbrand's...I am wearing baggy pants (Current Eliotts) with a blue chambray shirt so it won't do with my jacket. Tomorrow, gonna choose slim jeans and a T. Will post pic then, OK?


----------



## flower71

amacasa said:


> Love!!
> Mod pics please!!!!
> 
> QUOTE=flower71;19790173]Scarcerock, that was a great idea, really. Now I was wondering, with all the names of the differents items in her collection, do u think it possible to just send a pic of the clothes/accessories mentioned? I am a huge IM fan but I admit not knowing all the items people are on the lookout for etc...I think it could help on this thread. Just a thought.
> So, here is my lexy jacket Black/white CW:


[/QUOTE]
thanks sweetie! promise to do that!


----------



## Chanel 0407

Sounds good flower71.


----------



## shamrock0421

Can't wait to see!



flower71 said:


> I haven't done a mod pic yet...I can imagine you in that outfit though...you sure are diggin your Jbrand's...I am wearing baggy pants (Current Eliotts) with a blue chambray shirt so it won't do with my jacket. Tomorrow, gonna choose slim jeans and a T. Will post pic then, OK?


----------



## shamrock0421

I just ordered a couple of the burnout tees from Barneys.
They did not have the one I really want (the long-sleeved burgundy that Angela recently posted).  They had the short-sleeved version in burgundy and the long-sleeved version in blue.

I saw that Matches still has the long-sleeved in the burgundy - but can not find it elsewhere in the US.  

Since shipping is approximately $45 via Matches - I wanted to try out the sizing first.

Despite reading up on the threads, I still can't seem to wrap my little mind around the IM sizing and grasp it all.

So...I ordered one in a M and one in a L.

If I find one that fits and absolutely love it, I'll hit up one of my friends in the UK and hopefully it can be shipped to me for less.

Thanks for reading my long-winded story that really has no point to it.


----------



## mandicakes

Chanel 0407 said:


> I think its called Etian. Correct me if I'm wrong. I want to find this jacket but think ebay is my only option. I have the lexy in size 2 and its perfect. Do you think this one is similar?


 
Hi,

It's definitely called 'Etien' and it was from the Summer 2011 range but a major hit.  Sold out everywhere but a few have been popping up on ebay recently in size 1's and 2's.

I took the same size in the Etien and the Lexy (although the Lexy is a tad more fitted to the body).  The Etien is absolutely stunning on and well worth the $ if you can find one.   The Etien fabric is to die for!  

Good luck with your search...


----------



## angelastoel

Hi I am just back from Paris and went as advised to the Isabel Marant shop near the Republique station. They had the Lexy jacket in my size (2) in every colour I wanted and went for the burgundy one, as I already have grey and blue jackets. And they were even cheaper (250 euro) than net-a-porter (280). I also saw they had a similar jacket from the mainline but with buttons, which was a bit more classic (saw it in the blue fabrick) but that one as 400-ish. (but very nice too!!!)


----------



## flower71

shamrock0421 said:


> Can't wait to see!


OK here goes! Didn't have time to do much with my outfit of the day
Lexy jacket with IM necklace, Acne jeans


----------



## shamrock0421

It looks SO good!
You look beautiful and wear it SO well.
Thank you so much for posting this picture!




flower71 said:


> OK here goes! Didn't have time to do much with my outfit of the day
> Lexy jacket with IM necklace, Acne jeans


----------



## flower71

angelastoel said:


> Hi I am just back from Paris and went as advised to the Isabel Marant shop near the Republique station. They had the Lexy jacket in my size (2) in every colour I wanted and went for the burgundy one, as I already have grey and blue jackets. And they were even cheaper (250 euro) than net-a-porter (280). I also saw they had a similar jacket from the mainline but with buttons, which was a bit more classic (saw it in the blue fabrick) but that one as 400-ish. (but very nice too!!!)


Can't wait to see! the burgundy on you with your blonde hair is going to look great! Did you get anything else??


----------



## flower71

shamrock0421 said:


> It looks SO good!
> You look beautiful and wear it SO well.
> Thank you so much for posting this picture!


Oh that was fast! Thanks sham:kiss:! Can't wait to see you too. 
Sizing in IM is sooo tricky! I am tall and not skinny so I usually get M in some, L in others...You have to try, that's for sure. Her Tshirts have to be worn loose IMO.


----------



## DiorKiss

flower71 said:


> Scarcerock, that was a great idea, really. Now I was wondering, with all the names of the differents items in her collection, do u think it possible to just send a pic of the clothes/accessories mentioned? I am a huge IM fan but I admit not knowing all the items people are on the lookout for etc...I think it could help on this thread. Just a thought.
> So, here is my lexy jacket Black/white CW:



This jacket is perfection! I wish it wasn't so damn expensive  Damn you, college student budget...


----------



## angelastoel

flower71 said:


> Can't wait to see! the burgundy on you with your blonde hair is going to look great! Did you get anything else??


  yes I also got a t-shirt with the burn-out fabrick in grey, as I love my Burgundy one so much, and I also bought a Louis Vuitton scarf.

And I love this picture my boyfriend made 2 pieces op art (painting + jacket) together. I love how the turqoise from the beading comes back in the painting!


----------



## flower71

DiorKiss said:


> This jacket is perfection! I wish it wasn't so damn expensive  Damn you, college student budget...


Been there too...Hang in there, it won't last too long hopefully.


----------



## flower71

angelastoel said:


> yes I also got a t-shirt with the burn-out fabrick in grey, as I love my Burgundy one so much, and I also bought a Louis Vuitton scarf.
> 
> And I love this picture my boyfriend made 2 pieces op art (painting + jacket) together. I love how the turqoise from the beading comes back in the painting!


lovely! Oh I nearly got my first LV scarf too...wanted to see all the colours first...thanks for the pic


----------



## shamrock0421

I am just about to order one, but it is out of the US so I am nervous.
You surely look skinny to me.
I am short and a definitely not so thin and usually take bigger sizes on top and am not confident that the largest size will fit.




flower71 said:


> Oh that was fast! Thanks sham:kiss:! Can't wait to see you too.
> Sizing in IM is sooo tricky! I am tall and not skinny so I usually get M in some, L in others...You have to try, that's for sure. Her Tshirts have to be worn loose IMO.


----------



## hktaitai

flower71 said:


> OK here goes! Didn't have time to do much with my outfit of the day
> Lexy jacket with IM necklace, Acne jeans



It looks perfect on you *flower* 
Congrats!


----------



## Suzie

flower71 said:


> OK here goes! Didn't have time to do much with my outfit of the day
> Lexy jacket with IM necklace, Acne jeans


Wow, the jacket looks stunning on you. I bought the burgundy colour one and it arrived today, I am glad that I sized up as it fits me perfectly.


----------



## am2022

very nice flower!


flower71 said:


> OK here goes! Didn't have time to do much with my outfit of the day
> Lexy jacket with IM necklace, Acne jeans


----------



## DiorKiss

flower71 said:


> Been there too...Hang in there, it won't last too long hopefully.




Awh thank you! 
Thankfully it's for a good cause - my education! Too bad I can't stop drooling over everything gorgeous and expensive, telling myself it's an 'investment' and such hahaha!


----------



## KristyDarling

*flower* -- the Lexy is PERFECTION on you! You wear it so well! (and shush about "not skinny" -- you are modelesque!!!)


----------



## shamrock0421

Hi there,

I am excited to see your burgundy jacket.  I have seen it in pictures and it is SO gorgeous.

Do you mind me asking what size you normally wear and what you sized up to in this jacket?

Thank you so much for your help.



Suzie said:


> Wow, the jacket looks stunning on you. I bought the burgundy colour one and it arrived today, I am glad that I sized up as it fits me perfectly.


----------



## ScarceNot

Just wanted to follow up on the list of retailers. I've enjoyed looking at mytheresa
and noticed recently Marant items had been visible on their US site now only
showing on the international site. I wrote to mytheresa asking about this and
they said they cannot ship Marant to the States.


----------



## KristyDarling

ScarceNot said:


> Just wanted to follow up on the list of retailers. I've enjoyed looking at mytheresa
> and noticed recently Marant items had been visible on their US site now only
> showing on the international site. I wrote to mytheresa asking about this and
> they said they cannot ship Marant to the States.



Ah, no wonder! I had been wondering about that. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## KristyDarling

Here is an updated list of retailers (I added Misch Boutique in Vancouver). Thanks to *ScarceNot* for getting it started. Let's keep this list going and growing! 
*
Internet-friendly shops where you may order online:
*
Net-A-Porter.com
Barneys.com
lagarconne.com
matchesfashion.com
mytheresa.com (does not ship to U.S.)
morganclare.co.uk
shop.tessabit.com
lebonmarche.com
selfridges.com (won't deliver out of the UK)

*Shops which require the customer to make a long distance phone call
in order to complete a sale:
*
isabelmarant.tm.fr
shopheist.com
stuartandwright.com
alanbilzerian.com
dianiboutique.com
rubyandtallulah.co.uk
shopmrsh.com
shop.creaturesofcomfort.us
shopjumelle.com
mnzstore.com
michaelnusskern.com
irisfashion.co.uk
nidaboutique.com
metiersf.com
odessaportland.com
youheshe.com
shopbird.com
lareeboutique.com
misch.ca


----------



## angelastoel

flower, that Lexy jacket looks amazing on you! I tried it on in the IM store, but it didn't work with my hair skintone, but the bordeaux luckily did the magic for me, here my picture (also with a burn-out T in grey)


----------



## am2022

flower -  i know you are hiding some fab bags there... celine and H...
please do some marant pics with the evelyne... how do you like that messenger style by the way?  i need help.. oh, also, ive been wanting some acne denim but not sure of their sizing...  what is the best acne style that's skinny and not long to wear with dickers or poppys without needing a seamstress to fix the length?  i know you returned your poppys...  i would love that on you as well... and last but not the least, any sightings of LEATHER DICKERS????  ive been searching for a year now...
 Thanks for all your help!





flower71 said:


> Been there too...Hang in there, it won't last too long hopefully.


----------



## flower71

A huge thanks to *amacasa, KristyDarling, shamrock, hktaitai, suzie and angelastoel*
*angela*, love your outfit, that burgundy is beautiful. I saw a lady try the dress on and she was fair skin, she looked fabulous
*suzie*, you have to post a mod pic too, please??
*hktaitai*, can't wait to see more of you in IM pieces...fur next
This place is so much fun


----------



## flower71

amacasa said:


> flower -  i know you are hiding some fab bags there... celine and H...
> please do some marant pics with the evelyne... how do you like that messenger style by the way?  i need help.. oh, also, ive been wanting some acne denim but not sure of their sizing...  what is the best acne style that's skinny and not long to wear with dickers or poppys without needing a seamstress to fix the length?  i know you returned your poppys...  i would love that on you as well... and last but not the least, any sightings of LEATHER DICKERS????  ive been searching for a year now...
> Thanks for all your help!


sweetie, you do know me
OK, some pics with evelyne coming soon. I LOVE my Evelyne, to travel and rush out of the house with the kiddos (only have two, 2 and a half and 6 y). I am a messenger type of gal, or shoulder held. You can still be chic but not all dressed up (that isn't my lifestyle)
Acne jeans is my best till now. The fit is TTS, I wear Hex with basically everything, dickers/boots in winter. I am 5ft10 and wear 29/32 (the 34 is too long); I am a 38/40 (I have never worn a 36 unless when I was 16!).
Back to topic (IM):
 The poppies just weren't the right fit for me, although gorgeous to look at! Too high and I felt so uncomfortable wearing them...
About *leather* dickers, I still haven't seen any in my boutique, If I do, which colour and size you looking for? Will let you know, trust me!
For me, I love the suede best though. It's as if I'm wearing slippers when I put them on


----------



## am2022

Flower.. you are a darling and the most helpful.

Ive been wanting to buy the Hex for ages but afraid if it will look good on me?

For the evelyne - im eyeing either a gold or black?  any advice is welcome!
I also have young kids and my only messenger style is my YSL Rive gauche.  she needs a break you know.

For the leather dickers - i need them.  It hurts to wear my sueded pair when its raining...   Also, model your leather dickers please... 

Thanks for your quick reply... Really appreciate it!



flower71 said:


> sweetie, you do know me
> OK, some pics with evelyne coming soon. I LOVE my Evelyne, to travel and rush out of the house with the kiddos (only have two, 2 and a half and 6 y). I am a messenger type of gal, or shoulder held. You can still be chic but not all dressed up (that isn't my lifestyle)
> Acne jeans is my best till now. The fit is TTS, I wear Hex with basically everything, dickers/boots in winter. I am 5ft10 and wear 29/32 (the 34 is too long); I am a 38/40 (I have never worn a 36 unless when I was 16!).
> Back to topic (IM):
> The poppies just weren't the right fit for me, although gorgeous to look at! Too high and I felt so uncomfortable wearing them...
> About *leather* dickers, I still haven't seen any in my boutique, If I do, which colour and size you looking for? Will let you know, trust me!
> For me, I love the suede best though. It's as if I'm wearing slippers when I put them on


----------



## Chanel 0407

Perfect thanks!  I would take a size 2 then.  I guess I will keep looking.



mandicakes said:


> Hi,
> 
> It's definitely called 'Etien' and it was from the Summer 2011 range but a major hit. Sold out everywhere but a few have been popping up on ebay recently in size 1's and 2's.
> 
> I took the same size in the Etien and the Lexy (although the Lexy is a tad more fitted to the body). The Etien is absolutely stunning on and well worth the $ if you can find one.  The Etien fabric is to die for!
> 
> Good luck with your search...


----------



## flower71

amacasa said:


> Flower.. you are a darling and the most helpful.
> 
> Ive been wanting to buy the Hex for ages but afraid if it will look good on me?
> 
> For the evelyne - im eyeing either a gold or black?  any advice is welcome!
> I also have young kids and my only messenger style is my YSL Rive gauche.  she needs a break you know.
> 
> For the leather dickers - i need them.  It hurts to wear my sueded pair when its raining...   Also, model your leather dickers please...
> 
> Thanks for your quick reply... Really appreciate it!


My pleasure, I just got back from work
Ok, The *only* way to find out about the Hex is to try it and show pics
The Evelyne, I'd go for Black but it all depends on your wardrobe...I have some catching up to do on the RO/Bal/Céline/?? forums too (what other forums are u on??)
I understand about the rain and suede shoes...I'll post mod pics soon, promise, with my leather booties


----------



## tb-purselover

Hi all,

Have any of you purchased any of the pants/trousers from this season? Have any of you noticed that the sizing runs large in them?

I have the Pliro from last season in sz 1. They fit perfect. But I just received the Werris trousers in kaki and they are huge around the waist. At least a good two inches larger then the Pliro from last season? I wish their sizing would be more consistent

Has anyone else noticed this or did I just receive a pair that is off from her normal sizing? I now wonder if I should exchange for a sz 0 or if this particular pair is defecting in sizing?

I worry because I have two more IM style pants coming to me in sz 1!


----------



## flower71

When it comes to her trousers, I try the size 3 then eventually go down if necessary...As I said before , IM sizes are NOT constant, they vary from one model to the other. In anycase, you try then you decide... I don't think there is any defect in your pants...


----------



## shamrock0421

Everything is beautiful!



angelastoel said:


> flower, that Lexy jacket looks amazing on you! I tried it on in the IM store, but it didn't work with my hair skintone, but the bordeaux luckily did the magic for me, here my picture (also with a burn-out T in grey)


----------



## shamrock0421

I'm excited about the Lexy purchase.

But nervous that it will not fit.
:shame:


----------



## tb-purselover

flower71 said:


> When it comes to her trousers, I try the size 3 then eventually go down if necessary...As I said before , IM sizes are NOT constant, they vary from one model to the other. In anycase, you try then you decide... I don't think there is any defect in your pants...



Thanks flower for help! I am hoping the other two I have coming will fit. It is so strange how her sizing is all over the place.

*Ugh, sz 0 is sold out at the boutique I purchased the sz 1 from. If anyone knows of a sz 0 Werris Kaki please PM me! Thanks!
*
My Lexy sz 1 fits perfectly. I purchased the Jordan and July jacket in sz 1 and I find the Lexy to be similar in sizing. Hope that helps! The only different is that the Lexy arm holes are more forgiving. I think it is because the fabric is more stretchy then the Jordan and July were last season.


----------



## tb-purselover

shamrock0421 said:


> I'm excited about the Lexy purchase.
> 
> But nervous that it will not fit.
> :shame:


Congrats Sham! I'm excited for all your new IM purchases. Please let us know when you get them and how you like them. I find once you start it is quite addicting. Sizing seems all over the place I find. Which is the only frustrating thing when buying online with IM purchases.

If you have doubts, don't even try it on, because once you try it on then you must have it . Even if it doesn't fit. Because then you are feverishly searching for the right size!


----------



## shamrock0421

Thank you so much.
I've wanted a couple of pieces forever and I am happy with what I have coming.
So...if I try them on and they do, in fact, FIT ME - they will be keepers!

Of course I will post here when they arrive.
Thanks again.




tb-purselover said:


> Congrats Sham! I'm excited for all your new IM purchases. Please let us know when you get them and how you like them. I find once you start it is quite addicting.
> 
> If you have doubts, don't even try it on, because once you try it on then you must have it .


----------



## am2022

Sham can't wait for pics!!!

UOTE=shamrock0421;19799182]Thank you so much.
I've wanted a couple of pieces forever and I am happy with what I have coming.
So...if I try them on and they do, in fact, FIT ME - they will be keepers!

Of course I will post here when they arrive.
Thanks again.

[/QUOTE]


----------



## am2022

Congrats on finally finding your lexy!
Love love the scarf as well. Tried different sprouse scarfs last Christmas and was so proud of myself for not buying one!!!  But this is a real
Beauty!


QUOTE=angelastoel;19798396]flower, that Lexy jacket looks amazing on you! I tried it on in the IM store, but it didn't work with my hair skintone, but the bordeaux luckily did the magic for me, here my picture (also with a burn-out T in grey)


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Suzie

shamrock0421 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am excited to see your burgundy jacket.  I have seen it in pictures and it is SO gorgeous.
> 
> Do you mind me asking what size you normally wear and what you sized up to in this jacket?
> 
> Thank you so much for your help.


I ended up buying a size 3 because the ladies here told me it runs small (and it does). I am a AU and UK 10 and a US6-8 depending on clothing.

I will take a pic when I get a chance.


----------



## birkingal

angelastoel said:


> Hi I am just back from Paris and went as advised to the Isabel Marant shop near the Republique station. They had the Lexy jacket in my size (2) in every colour I wanted and went for the burgundy one, as I already have grey and blue jackets. And they were even cheaper (250 euro) than net-a-porter (280). I also saw they had a similar jacket from the mainline but with buttons, which was a bit more classic (saw it in the blue fabrick) but that one as 400-ish. (but very nice too!!!)



Wow, that was a whirlwind trip to Paris! Congratulations! This store was incredibly well stocked compared to the others. The SAs are delightful and very patient too having to put up with my indecision over the course of a few days!


----------



## birkingal

flower71 said:


> OK here goes! Didn't have time to do much with my outfit of the day
> Lexy jacket with IM necklace, Acne jeans




You look fantastic, *flower*! Hard to believe you're a mom considering that you have a figure of a model


----------



## tb-purselover

Here is me today. I wore my IM mike check shorts and black dickers with a T by Alexander Wang:






---------------------
Here are pics of what I received today from the F/W 2011 collection. Sorry, I changed quickly into jeans but I probably would spend more time putting together an outfit to show these pieces off better:

Lexy, sz 1. Again, I find it fits similar to my sz 1 July and Jordan. But the armholes are much more forgiving because it is stretchy:





Werris Trousers, sz 1 (runs way big imho). I love these! They are SO fun! I am pinching the waist in the back in the second picture. I hope to find a sz 0 somewhere. If someone knows of one, please PM me. These might need to go back. I can see wearing these long or rolling up the bottom and wearing heels or dickers with them.


----------



## birkingal

*Amacasa* and the rest of the IM fans here, sorry for the delay. I've finally uploaded the photos that you've requested. We've been out all day walking from sun up till sun down and were exhausted by the time we got back to our apartment. I'll have a more detailed post on my blog sometime this week. I'm still recovering from my trip. 

Since we're talking about fashion and Paris here, it's customary to include photos of a monument that's quintessentially French.












Since I was in St Germain des Pres, I thought I'd pop into the IM store there to check if they have Dicker boots. I'm sorry I don't have any interior shots. Was so bummed that they didn't have any shoes in my size, I completely forgot I was to take some photos too!







I got shouted at for taking photos at Le Bon Marche so I thought I'd try the 007 sneaky approach with my iPhone instead. 












Let me leave you with some delectable macarons from Laduree.


----------



## tb-purselover

Wow!!!! I love the pics birkingal! The pics of the Eiffel Tower is just amazing. I really need to get back to Paris.

The IM store, I'm sooo jealous you got to go into them. Thanks for the spy pics! I am drooling over the fringed pants lol. But I don't think I could ever get away wearing those.



birkingal said:


> Since we're talking about fashion and Paris here, it's customary to include photos of a monument that's quintessentially French.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I was in St Germain des Pres, I thought I'd pop into the IM store there to check if they have Dicker boots. I'm sorry I don't have any interior shots. Was so bummed that they didn't have any shoes in my size, I completely forgot I was to take some photos too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got shouted at for taking photos at Le Bon Marche so I thought I'd try the 007 sneaky approach with my iPhone instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me leave you with some delectable macarons from Laduree.


----------



## shamrock0421

I'm screwed.




Suzie said:


> I ended up buying a size 3 because the ladies here told me it runs small (and it does). I am a AU and UK 10 and a US6-8 depending on clothing.
> 
> I will take a pic when I get a chance.


----------



## shamrock0421

You look amazing in everything - but those Werris trousers ARE SO MUCH FUN!



tb-purselover said:


> Here is me today. I wore my IM mike check shorts and black dickers with a T by Alexander Wang:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------
> Here are pics of what I received today from the F/W 2011 collection. Sorry, I changed quickly into jeans but I probably would spend more time putting together an outfit to show these pieces off better:
> 
> Lexy, sz 1. Again, I find it fits similar to my sz 1 July and Jordan. But the armholes are much more forgiving because it is stretchy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Werris Trousers, sz 1 (runs way big imho). I love these! They are SO fun! I am pinching the waist in the back in the second picture. I hope to find a sz 0 somewhere. If someone knows of one, please PM me. These might need to go back. I can see wearing these long or rolling up the bottom and wearing heels or dickers with them.


----------



## Suzie

shamrock0421 said:


> I'm screwed.


 Oh why?


----------



## Suzie

birkingal, thank you for the great photos.

tb-purselover, you look fantastic!


----------



## juneping

this to go please...........


----------



## tonkamama

*  on everyone IM purchases and mod outfits!!!  *

*birkingal ~* love the spy pictures...   over the fringed pants!!!


----------



## Jerevka

Hi guys,
I  found this thread only recently!
I'm a huuuuge IM fan, have been one since, like 3 or 4 years already and you can imagine that my wardrobe is more than full of her pieces 
She's definitely one of my favourites and her clothes are just soooo ME!!
Anyway, I wanted to share my happiness with you as I got my hands on a brand new BEN coat in a shop a couple of days ago! I couldnt believe my eyes when I saw it hanging there.
Will post some pics later))
Actually I really love her winter collection, plenty of pretty things that I want to buy...not too good for my wallet though  hahaha


----------



## tonkamama

OMG ~ I just ordered the Lexy leather-trimmed bouclé jacket from NAP (it was a last one)!!


----------



## Suzie

^Sounds gorgeous tonkamama. I bit the bullet and ordered the Darwin jacket today. I ordered a size 2 so I hope it runs true to size. Not sure why I am buying jackets as tomorrow is the last day of winter.


----------



## tonkamama

*Suzie ~* Darwin jacket is such a beauty, a true classic style!!  Darwin jacket was my 1st choice,  but a little pricy for me at this time that's why I choose Lexy Jacket as my 1st IM Jacket ~   

Also where I live it never gets too cold in the winter plus I am indoor most of the time so Lexy should keep me warm enough for F/W.

Hehe, I shop F/W items like crazy when here still averaging 90°F during day time    Please post picture so I can "admiring" your Darwin jacket on TPF....


----------



## shamrock0421

Your sizing is smaller than mine and, because of that, I'm sure the jacket won't fit.

What I forgot to say (besides, "I'm screwed"!) is...

Thank you for posting the information.  It was very helpful to me.



Suzie said:


> Oh why?


----------



## shamrock0421

Your photos are so beautiful.  Thank you for posting them.



birkingal said:


> *Amacasa* and the rest of the IM fans here, sorry for the delay. I've finally uploaded the photos that you've requested. We've been out all day walking from sun up till sun down and were exhausted by the time we got back to our apartment. I'll have a more detailed post on my blog sometime this week. I'm still recovering from my trip.
> 
> Since we're talking about fashion and Paris here, it's customary to include photos of a monument that's quintessentially French.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I was in St Germain des Pres, I thought I'd pop into the IM store there to check if they have Dicker boots. I'm sorry I don't have any interior shots. Was so bummed that they didn't have any shoes in my size, I completely forgot I was to take some photos too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got shouted at for taking photos at Le Bon Marche so I thought I'd try the 007 sneaky approach with my iPhone instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me leave you with some delectable macarons from Laduree.


----------



## Suzie

shamrock0421 said:


> Your sizing is smaller than mine and, because of that, I'm sure the jacket won't fit.
> 
> What I forgot to say (besides, "I'm screwed"!) is...
> 
> Thank you for posting the information.  It was very helpful to me.



I really hope it works for you shamrock, can you return it if it doesn't?


----------



## shamrock0421

Thanks so much.
I actually just wound up canceling the order.
If it was easy enough to get/try here in the US - I would have went for it.
But since it was coming from Italy, although the shipping/return policy seemed to be extremely customer-friendly, I just didn't want to go through all of it.

Oh well...I have the burnout t's on the way and will be in NYC and hopefully able to try on a few more items while I'm there.

Thank you again for all of your assistance and support!



Suzie said:


> I really hope it works for you shamrock, can you return it if it doesn't?


----------



## Suzie

shamrock0421 said:


> Thanks so much.
> I actually just wound up canceling the order.
> If it was easy enough to get/try here in the US - I would have went for it.
> But since it was coming from Italy, although the shipping/return policy seemed to be extremely customer-friendly, I just didn't want to go through all of it.
> 
> Oh well...I have the burnout t's on the way and will be in NYC and hopefully able to try on a few more items while I'm there.
> 
> Thank you again for all of your assistance and support!


I hope you find something gorgeous in NYC.


----------



## KristyDarling

Birkingal -- those are gorgeous photos! Thanks for sharing with us...and thanks for the spy pics, you crafty gal, you!


----------



## birkingal

KristyDarling said:


> Birkingal -- those are gorgeous photos! Thanks for sharing with us...and thanks for the spy pics, you crafty gal, you!



*KD*,    After I got the    and   from the staff at Le Bon Marche, I wasn't thwarted by the minor obstacle so I shoved the camera into my bag, got out my iPhone and pretended to text.     Did a little of   and quickly sneaked in a few shots.


----------



## birkingal

Thank you, *suzie*, *shamrock0421*,* tb-purselover*, *tonkamama*!!


----------



## birkingal

*tb-purselover*, you pulled off both looks so effortlessly. I wish I could do the same!



tb-purselover said:


> Here is me today. I wore my IM mike check shorts and black dickers with a T by Alexander Wang:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------
> Here are pics of what I received today from the F/W 2011 collection. Sorry, I changed quickly into jeans but I probably would spend more time putting together an outfit to show these pieces off better:
> 
> Lexy, sz 1. Again, I find it fits similar to my sz 1 July and Jordan. But the armholes are much more forgiving because it is stretchy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Werris Trousers, sz 1 (runs way big imho). I love these! They are SO fun! I am pinching the waist in the back in the second picture. I hope to find a sz 0 somewhere. If someone knows of one, please PM me. These might need to go back. I can see wearing these long or rolling up the bottom and wearing heels or dickers with them.


----------



## KristyDarling

birkingal said:


> *KD*,    After I got the    and   from the staff at Le Bon Marche, I wasn't thwarted by the minor obstacle so I shoved the camera into my bag, got out my iPhone and pretended to text.     Did a little of   and quickly sneaked in a few shots.



LOL!!! You are one determined, dedicated woman and we're lucky to have on OUR team!  You go gurrrl!!!!


----------



## KristyDarling

shamrock0421 said:


> Thanks so much.
> I actually just wound up canceling the order.
> If it was easy enough to get/try here in the US - I would have went for it.
> But since it was coming from Italy, although the shipping/return policy seemed to be extremely customer-friendly, I just didn't want to go through all of it.
> 
> Oh well...I have the burnout t's on the way and will be in NYC and hopefully able to try on a few more items while I'm there.
> 
> Thank you again for all of your assistance and support!



Aw, sorry to hear you cancelled that order. But please do let us know what you think of the burnout t's! I'm considering the Pooka tee myself but I tend to shy away from sheer shirts because I'm too lazy to wear a layer underneath!


----------



## KristyDarling

tb-purselover said:


> Here is me today. I wore my IM mike check shorts and black dickers with a T by Alexander Wang:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------
> Here are pics of what I received today from the F/W 2011 collection. Sorry, I changed quickly into jeans but I probably would spend more time putting together an outfit to show these pieces off better:
> 
> Lexy, sz 1. Again, I find it fits similar to my sz 1 July and Jordan. But the armholes are much more forgiving because it is stretchy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Werris Trousers, sz 1 (runs way big imho). I love these! They are SO fun! I am pinching the waist in the back in the second picture. I hope to find a sz 0 somewhere. If someone knows of one, please PM me. These might need to go back. I can see wearing these long or rolling up the bottom and wearing heels or dickers with them.



Beautiful!


----------



## Chanel 0407

LOL, too lazy to add a layer.  That's funny.



KristyDarling said:


> Aw, sorry to hear you cancelled that order. But please do let us know what you think of the burnout t's! I'm considering the Pooka tee myself but I tend to shy away from sheer shirts because I'm too lazy to wear a layer underneath!


----------



## Chanel 0407

Hey ladies I really want the burnout T long sleeved version.  I am scared to order because of the sizing.  I have no clue.


----------



## tb-purselover

shamrock0421 said:


> You look amazing in everything - but those Werris trousers ARE SO MUCH FUN!


Thanks Shamrock! I do love the trousers. They are so fun, aren't they! I can't wait for Fall. I hope I can find my size in them because I think they will be so fun to wear.

I'm sorry you cancelled your order. I agree it is difficult ordering IM from out of country. Because with return shipping, customs, and waiting/hoping they refund your money it can be stressful. I'm sure when you head into NYC you will find something gorgeous!

Let us know how the tees work out! I am trying to hold out on the tees lol. I would love to see mod pics!




Suzie said:


> tb-purselover, you look fantastic!


Thanks Susie! Sometimes I feel I am not doing the pieces justice. But I try my best. So your thoughts are wonderful.




birkingal said:


> *tb-purselover*, you pulled off both looks so effortlessly. I wish I could do the same!


Awww thanks Birkingal. You made my day.




KristyDarling said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks KristyDarling! You are so sweet!


----------



## Amsterdam

I finally found the brown Vally jacket on *bay!
I won it for a fair price, can't wait to receive it.






I also got the Agosto top in today, I was afraid size 2 would be too big,
but it's a little tight .


----------



## juneping

Amsterdam said:


> I finally found the brown Vally jacket on *bay!
> I won it for a fair price, can't wait to receive it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got the Agosto top in today, I was afraid size 2 would be too big,
> but it's a little tight .



oh you were that lucky duck won the jacket. congrats!! i was watching it and lost hope when it hit the 200 mark. what's the retail btw??


----------



## shamrock0421

So funny.
I was just about to write that I will try them on when they arrived.
Checked tracking info from Barney's and it says that the box is downstairs at the front door.
Maybe I should go check?



tb-purselover said:


> Let us know how the tees work out! I am trying to hold out on the tees lol. I would love to see mod pics!


----------



## shamrock0421

Thanks.
I feel so much better with all of the sympathy I am getting in here!
You ladies are the best.

I am SO loving sheer right now.  Get it!  Get it!  (I haven't looked at it - show me - show me Pooka!)



KristyDarling said:


> Aw, sorry to hear you cancelled that order. But please do let us know what you think of the burnout t's! I'm considering the Pooka tee myself but I tend to shy away from sheer shirts because I'm too lazy to wear a layer underneath!


----------



## shamrock0421

One of them was here.
I'm in love.


----------



## tb-purselover

OMGosh, please post pics!!

Yes, once you try them on you can't go back lol!


----------



## tb-purselover

Me today. I am on a IM kick lately .

Doodle shorts (was that the name of them?), Dana fringe boots, and IM sweater:


----------



## shamrock0421

The bad news is - my camera broke on Wednesday and I'm waiting for a new one.

So I'm trying to transfer super-crappy cell phone pictures to my computer right now.

So - I got the color I wanted (burgundy) but they only had the burgundy in the short sleeve.  I want long sleeve but could not find it anywhere.  I ordered it in Size L.  The blue I ordered (which is not here yet) is long-sleeve and in a Size M.  

I believe the Size L is too big - I don't know how well you'll be able to see anything in the pictures.


----------



## shamrock0421

These pictures are so horrible I could be wearing a potato sack and you couldn't tell the difference. 

Le Sigh.


----------



## flower71

tb-purselover said:


> Me today. I am on a IM kick lately .
> 
> Doodle shorts (was that the name of them?), Dana fringe boots, and IM sweater:


Awesome tb!! I love those Dana boots...more pics, please!


----------



## flower71

shamrock0421 said:


> These pictures are so horrible I could be wearing a potato sack and you couldn't tell the difference.
> 
> Le Sigh.
> 
> View attachment 1475622
> 
> 
> View attachment 1475623
> 
> 
> View attachment 1475624


I get to see the colour, I love that burgubdy on you. But, I admit not seeing the fit very well...overall, you are rockin that T, girl!


----------



## shamrock0421

I love the color, too.  Thank you so much.  I'm just so irritated that the pictures aren't coming out.  I'm excited to try the medium.

I'm on a mission!


flower71 said:


> I get to see the colour, I love that burgubdy on you. But, I admit not seeing the fit very well...overall, you are rockin that T, girl!


----------



## birkingal

tb-purselover said:


> Me today. I am on a IM kick lately .
> 
> Doodle shorts (was that the name of them?), Dana fringe boots, and IM sweater:




You'll fit in really well at St Germain! Very boho chic. Me likey A LOT!


----------



## shamrock0421

Whoa!  You look HOT!  I love those boots!!!!



tb-purselover said:


> Me today. I am on a IM kick lately .
> 
> Doodle shorts (was that the name of them?), Dana fringe boots, and IM sweater:


----------



## flower71

Amsterdam said:


> I finally found the brown Vally jacket on *bay!
> I won it for a fair price, can't wait to receive it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got the Agosto top in today, I was afraid size 2 would be too big,
> but it's a little tight .


I love that top...I know, IM sizing is so frustrating, because it changes from one style to the next(:


----------



## birkingal

shamrock0421 said:


> These pictures are so horrible I could be wearing a potato sack and you couldn't tell the difference.
> 
> Le Sigh.
> 
> View attachment 1475622
> 
> 
> View attachment 1475623
> 
> 
> View attachment 1475624




That shade of red is beautiful, *shamrock*. Personally, I think you look fab.


----------



## shamrock0421

Pooka = same thing
I.am.brain.dead.and.need.sleep.org
:shame:


KristyDarling said:


> Aw, sorry to hear you cancelled that order. But please do let us know what you think of the burnout t's! I'm considering the Pooka tee myself but I tend to shy away from sheer shirts because I'm too lazy to wear a layer underneath!


----------



## shamrock0421

This is the ONLY place on the planet that I can find w/long sleeves.
It's the same, right?  If so, once I try the Size M - I will order this instead.  I know I will much prefer the bordeaux over the blue.

http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...etoile-ET-B-PEBBLE24E381T-tops-BURGUNDY/52015




birkingal said:


> That shade of red is beautiful, *shamrock*. Personally, I think you look fab.


----------



## juneping

shamrock0421 said:


> This is the ONLY place on the planet that I can find w/long sleeves.
> It's the same, right?  If so, once I try the Size M - I will order this instead.  I know I will much prefer the bordeaux over the blue.
> 
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...etoile-ET-B-PEBBLE24E381T-tops-BURGUNDY/52015



didn't someone here mention the site doesn't ship to the US??


----------



## shamrock0421

It's possible.
To be honest, I haven't been super religious about following the thread and haven't been on the site much in general.
They do, however, have quotes to ship to US.
Thanks for your help - I'm sure I'll figure out some way to get the long-sleeve.



juneping said:


> didn't someone here mention the site doesn't ship to the US??


----------



## juneping

shamrock0421 said:


> It's possible.
> To be honest, I haven't been super religious about following the thread and haven't been on the site much in general.
> They do, however, have quotes to ship to US.
> Thanks for your help - I'm sure I'll figure out some way to get the long-sleeve.



i hope you'll get it. i am not that super religious following this thread as well...but i thought i read it.


----------



## tb-purselover

Oh Sham the color looks beautiful on you! I really can't tell if the fit is right due to the phone pics. So I can't tell if you need to size down or not. What material/fabric is it? 



shamrock0421 said:


> These pictures are so horrible I could be wearing a potato sack and you couldn't tell the difference.
> 
> Le Sigh.
> 
> View attachment 1475622
> 
> 
> View attachment 1475623
> 
> 
> View attachment 1475624


----------



## tb-purselover

I think Matches will ship to the US. Mytheresa will not ship to the US .



shamrock0421 said:


> It's possible.
> To be honest, I haven't been super religious about following the thread and haven't been on the site much in general.
> They do, however, have quotes to ship to US.
> Thanks for your help - I'm sure I'll figure out some way to get the long-sleeve.


----------



## tb-purselover

flower71 said:


> Awesome tb!! I love those Dana boots...more pics, please!


Thanks flower! I will keep them coming as much as I can .




birkingal said:


> You'll fit in really well at St Germain! Very boho chic. Me likey A LOT!


Thanks so much birkingal!!! I am so flattered .

I love St Germain and would love to go there again. My SO and I want to live there for an extended period of time.



shamrock0421 said:


> Whoa!  You look HOT!  I love those boots!!!!


Thanks so much! Yes, these boots are my absolute favorite.


----------



## deango

My IM outfit today


----------



## shamrock0421

Thank you so much.  I REALLY love this color.
I just got notification from Barney's that the other shipped today.
So I should have it tomorrow.
I'm excited to try the other size and - if it fits better - I'm getting this bordeaux no matter what.  Even if it does need to be short sleeved!
(It's polyester/cotton blend).



tb-purselover said:


> Oh Sham the color looks beautiful on you! I really can't tell if the fit is right due to the phone pics. So I can't tell if you need to size down or not. What material/fabric is it?


----------



## shamrock0421

Whoa!!!!
A-ma-zing!
:d


deango said:


> my im outfit today


----------



## tb-purselover

BEAUTIFUL!!! I have the Pliro in the navy/cream stripe. I SO wanted this combo too. They look awesome on you! I love the IM sweater too .



deango said:


> My IM outfit today


----------



## birkingal

deango said:


> My IM outfit today




WOW, *deango*! So perfectly put together!


----------



## juneping

deango said:


> My IM outfit today



you look so chic!!


----------



## marantfan

So happy have a pair of bekkets on their way! Two Isabel purchases in one week. Feeling guilty... But happy!


----------



## juneping

tb-purselover said:


> I think Matches will ship to the US. Mytheresa will not ship to the US .



ah...yes. they both begin with M...so i mixed up. sorry...
just checked the shipping...$45


----------



## marantfan

Does anyone know how to go about getting a VAT refund when shopping from European online stores? Do they automatically take it off or do you have to request it...?


----------



## mandicakes

marantfan said:


> Does anyone know how to go about getting a VAT refund when shopping from European online stores? Do they automatically take it off or do you have to request it...?


You're in Australia right (I am too)...

With VAT most online stores will automatically take it off through the checkout process when you select shipping to Australia. European stores exporting to Australia are not legally allowed to charge VAT to you.  If the shopping cart doesn't automatically take the VAT off, email the site and ask about how to make the purchase without VAT. They will get back to you.  

One site charged me VAT one time and I had to fight with the store to get it back. All they have to do is prove that they are shipping to Australia, that's it.  If you have paid VAT tax, email the store and request that they refund you the VAT. If they refuse to refund it (pretty rare), you can report them. 

I hope all the info helps. Most sites are pretty good these days


----------



## mandicakes

marantfan said:


> So happy have a pair of bekkets on their way! Two Isabel purchases in one week. Feeling guilty... But happy!


Ah... Congratulations!  Fantastic purchase and well worth the $. They are so comfortable. The guilt will subside as soon as you get them


----------



## marantfan

Thanks Mandicakes! I was wondering how the whole VAT thing worked. No wonder it's do much cheaper to buy from European stores. 

Also glad to hear the bekkets are comfy! The only bad thing about Marant is that once you finally get something you wanted, something else is next on the list! Never-ending...

Did you get your coat yet?


----------



## Coreena

birkingal said:


> *Amacasa* and the rest of the IM fans here, sorry for the delay. I've finally uploaded the photos that you've requested. We've been out all day walking from sun up till sun down and were exhausted by the time we got back to our apartment. I'll have a more detailed post on my blog sometime this week. I'm still recovering from my trip.
> 
> Since we're talking about fashion and Paris here, it's customary to include photos of a monument that's quintessentially French.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I was in St Germain des Pres, I thought I'd pop into the IM store there to check if they have Dicker boots. I'm sorry I don't have any interior shots. Was so bummed that they didn't have any shoes in my size, I completely forgot I was to take some photos too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got shouted at for taking photos at Le Bon Marche so I thought I'd try the 007 sneaky approach with my iPhone instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me leave you with some delectable macarons from Laduree.


oh wow, pictures looks great birkingal  thanks for posting them


----------



## Coreena

ScarceNot said:


> Just wanted to follow up on the list of retailers. I've enjoyed looking at mytheresa
> and noticed recently Marant items had been visible on their US site now only
> showing on the international site. I wrote to mytheresa asking about this and
> they said they cannot ship Marant to the States.


oh thats a shame because they are a really good company to deal with. Very honest and prompt with getting orders out.


----------



## Coreena

angelastoel said:


> yes I also got a t-shirt with the burn-out fabrick in grey, as I love my Burgundy one so much, and I also bought a Louis Vuitton scarf.
> 
> And I love this picture my boyfriend made 2 pieces op art (painting + jacket) together. I love how the turqoise from the beading comes back in the painting!


hahaha.. i love the pic angelastoel ^___^ your bf is an artist in the making and congrats on getting your lexy. So happy for you


----------



## Coreena

hktaitai said:


> Hey *Petite* I'm no expert but would love to share thoughts all the same  I haven't seen the Halina in person yet but it looks lovely in the pic. My only concern is it looks a bit loose in the torso part from the sideview pic on The New Guard. So if I were you I'll definitely try it on before committing myself to it.
> As for the Fulber, I didn't buy it cos the shoulders are too wide for me  As much as i liked it - or tux in general - I decided to pass as I believed Marant will always do tux. I'm not aware of one in this season, though. Maybe amacasa, KD, Coreena, tb-lover......could chime in?


hey hktaitai and Petite1010, I think there are some tux available on mytheresa but they are not exactly the same as the fulber, also from when i last has a look i think this came in blue with black leather trim to the collar  hope this helps!


----------



## Coreena

hktaitai said:


> Dear *Petite1010*, thanks heaps it's so sweet of you  Sorry I've been busy at work and unable to login for some time... I'm awaiting the fur in Look 29, but my choice is black instead of white
> My tailor had the Keni's sleeves streamlined from the shoulder all the way down, past the elbow (so the elbow patch was taken out and restitched back). The result is perfect. Laying is not a problem at all, cos my tailor and I did communicate well  He's the best and I entrusted him with everything, from Chanel (those I got from outside Hong Kong's Chanel Boutique) to Marant to James Perse!


i two am eyeing some of the furs as well hehehe  when will your fur coat arrive?  are you getting the long or short version?


----------



## Coreena

marantfan said:


> Thanks so much Coreena! I always get confused with the names when they change season to season! I am referring to the Perkins in the chalk colour I believe it's called... I originally wanted the Bettys but having even more trouble tracking them down in the white...
> 
> I saw the black Navajo skirt in a store in Sydney called parlor x. It's not ruffled though like the hem of the Jews dress- I think there are also two styles in the skirt. All so confusing! I'm typing this from my iPhone if not I would upload a pic of it...
> 
> 
> Damn I think those Roger jackets are going to go for lots of $$ if and when they hit eBay...


the bettys in larger sizes are a little easier to find if you keep a look out on *bay you will find one  Ill keep a look out for you if i come across the perkins in chalk. I think you should be able to pick those up easier as well. But lately I havent seen them on *bay au or us site :/

I know what you mean about the Navajo skirt, tho i wish it was ruffled like the jews dress. I like the dress but I feel is very pricey Xp Was going to buy it off NAP but I held back and now the size I want are sold out lol .. so maybe its a good thing. I saved some dollars lol .. 

The last roger jacket I saw on ebay sold for less then $400! the person who won that jacket got a really good deal imo. lucky girl!


----------



## Coreena

marantfan said:


> So happy have a pair of bekkets on their way! Two Isabel purchases in one week. Feeling guilty... But happy!


oh you found your bekkets, nice! what colours did you purchases?  As long as you are happy, thats all that matters lol


----------



## mandicakes

marantfan said:


> Thanks Mandicakes! I was wondering how the whole VAT thing worked. No wonder it's do much cheaper to buy from European stores.
> 
> Also glad to hear the bekkets are comfy! The only bad thing about Marant is that once you finally get something you wanted, something else is next on the list! Never-ending...
> 
> Did you get your coat yet?


It hasn't arrived yet but I'm expecting it Friday as long as there are no delays with customs. As soon as it arrives I will post some pic's


----------



## flower71

deango said:


> My IM outfit today


Can't see it???doesn't seem to work on my computer? or the page isn't valid?


----------



## hktaitai

Coreena said:


> i two am eyeing some of the furs as well hehehe  when will your fur coat arrive?  are you getting the long or short version?



Anytime according to the showgirls, hehe 
The one I've pre ordered is short. Guess it'll be more easy to carry


----------



## Coreena

hktaitai said:


> Anytime according to the showgirls, hehe
> The one I've pre ordered is short. Guess it'll be more easy to carry


Ooo exciting! i wanna see pics when it arrives  I feel the short version would be really nice black and always classic. you're lucky taitai you live in HK so the weather is cold enough for furs and ppl are very stylish  here in Aust you dont see many ppl wearing fur coats  But i still want one lol .. hmm summer is one its way tho lol ..


----------



## Miss.Cherie

i made a set to go with dicker boots.
http://www.polyvore.com/cgi/set?id=36426493
 this will be one of my favourite winter outfits, though i might switch socks for tights!


----------



## Coreena

Miss.Cherie said:


> i made a set to go with dicker boots.
> http://www.polyvore.com/cgi/set?id=36426493
> this will be one of my favourite winter outfits, though i might switch socks for tights!


Hi Miss Cherie! I like your outfit!  i love the socks. It adds sweetness to the outfit


----------



## Miss.Cherie

oh thanks! If you like them you might like my blog hehe.
Im still making it but it'll be called springcherie on wordpress. x


----------



## Coreena

Would love to check out your blog  is it up already? or almost?


----------



## Miss.Cherie

well i haven't really posted anything yet, I'm just trying to make it a bit nicer to use haha, it's quite ugly atm. Just making a header picture now. I'll post a link in my signature in the next two hours? haha


----------



## angelastoel

I really liked the Bordeaux leather pants from Isabel Marant, but too pricey (1740 euro) for something that is trendy, today I found these pants at zara and the colour is almost the same, yay!!!


----------



## KristyDarling

There is a July/Reilly jacket in size 2 up on the bay!


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

angelastoel said:


> I really liked the Bordeaux leather pants from Isabel Marant, but too pricey (1740 euro) for something that is trendy, today I found these pants at zara and the colour is almost the same, yay!!!



Ooooh!! Those pants are awesome, Angela!  I wouldn't mind snagging a pair of those, myself.


----------



## shamrock0421

The blue long-sleeve burn out tee came today.
Just tried it on.
While it definitely fits a little better - and it's REALLY pretty - I'm not feeling the love like I do for the bordeaux (which I wore out today, despite the fact it's a little too big - I couldn't help myself.)

So - not sure what I'm going to do.  I think the blue may go back and I will be on my mission for either black/gray or a long-sleeved bordeaux.


----------



## juneping

shamrock0421 said:


> The blue long-sleeve burn out tee came today.
> Just tried it on.
> While it definitely fits a little better - and it's REALLY pretty - I'm not feeling the love like I do for the bordeaux (which I wore out today, despite the fact it's a little too big - I couldn't help myself.)
> 
> So - not sure what I'm going to do.  I think the blue may go back and I will be on my mission for either black/gray or a long-sleeved bordeaux.



can you pls post a pix of the blue bounout tee? i don't think i've seen one....and would love to take a peek. TIA!!


----------



## shamrock0421

I will try to take another (crappy) pix w/cell phone tomorrow.
In the meantime, it is on Barney's website.
HOWEVER, the picture on the website is VERY deceiving.
It appears as if they photo'd it with something white underneath it.
It is pure blue.
Gorgeous color, actually.
And usually I LOVE blue.
It just looked boring on me.
Maybe in comparison to the bordeaux, which (as I've mentioned 9 gazillion times already) I just adore.

I really do think I want the black, though.


http://www.barneys.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-BNY-Site/default/Search-Show?q=marant burnout




juneping said:


> can you pls post a pix of the blue bounout tee? i don't think i've seen one....and would love to take a peek. TIA!!


----------



## juneping

shamrock0421 said:


> I will try to take another (crappy) pix w/cell phone tomorrow.
> In the meantime, it is on Barney's website.
> HOWEVER, the picture on the website is VERY deceiving.
> It appears as if they photo'd it with something white underneath it.
> It is pure blue.
> Gorgeous color, actually.
> And usually I LOVE blue.
> It just looked boring on me.
> Maybe in comparison to the bordeaux, which (as I've mentioned 9 gazillion times already) I just adore.
> 
> I really do think I want the black, though.
> 
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-BNY-Site/default/Search-Show?q=marant burnout



thanks!! you are so sweet.

i was on barneys site but i completely missed it. somehow it seems the blue version is more bornout than the bordeaux?? 
just want to add hope you don't mind...if you set the camera on no flash and the indoor lighting is not too dark..the quality might come out better. may be bathroom provides the best lighting.


----------



## mandicakes

angelastoel said:


> I really liked the Bordeaux leather pants from Isabel Marant, but too pricey (1740 euro) for something that is trendy, today I found these pants at zara and the colour is almost the same, yay!!!


 
I'm absolutely loving the leather pants.  I'm crossing fingers though that some will be left when sale finally hits even though that will be months off. I  can't justify the $$ for them. 

Has anyone ordered a pair yet? I'd love to see some more pic's...


----------



## shamrock0421

My phone is super crappy - but I will try to do better tomorrow.  

You ladies think my next career is in photography?




juneping said:


> thanks!! you are so sweet.
> 
> i was on barneys site but i completely missed it. somehow it seems the blue version is more bornout than the bordeaux??
> just want to add hope you don't mind...if you set the camera on no flash and the indoor lighting is not too dark..the quality might come out better. may be bathroom provides the best lighting.


----------



## shamrock0421

Love those.



angelastoel said:


> I really liked the Bordeaux leather pants from Isabel Marant, but too pricey (1740 euro) for something that is trendy, today I found these pants at zara and the colour is almost the same, yay!!!


----------



## mandicakes

marantfan said:


> Thanks Mandicakes! I was wondering how the whole VAT thing worked. No wonder it's do much cheaper to buy from European stores.
> 
> Also glad to hear the bekkets are comfy! The only bad thing about Marant is that once you finally get something you wanted, something else is next on the list! Never-ending...
> 
> Did you get your coat yet?


 
I was going to say for us (Aussie's) it's always cheaper from European stores because they have to exclude the VAT and as long as what you import remains under $1,000 Australian you won't have to pay any import on them. Much much cheaper...

My list is huge for IM. Mostly I'm waiting on a heap of the knits that are yet to come in. I've been lucky enough to see some stock pic's so have done some pre-orders.  My bank account is suffering badly!


----------



## juneping

shamrock0421 said:


> My phone is super crappy - but I will try to do better tomorrow.
> 
> You ladies think my next career is in photography?



...for the love of IM...


----------



## Jayne1

This Étoile cardigan is really large, I went a size down.


----------



## mandicakes

Does anyone know when the sales start for Paris? (November/December) and also their summer season sales (April/May/June)?


----------



## Coreena

mandicakes said:


> Does anyone know when the sales start for Paris? (November/December) and also their summer season sales (April/May/June)?


hmm not sure but i could try to find out from a friend who lives in paris. She should know


----------



## Coreena

Jayne1 said:


> This Étoile cardigan is really large, I went a size down.


nice cardi jayne  I havent seen that piece available yet on any of the websites


----------



## Coreena

angelastoel said:


> I really liked the Bordeaux leather pants from Isabel Marant, but too pricey (1740 euro) for something that is trendy, today I found these pants at zara and the colour is almost the same, yay!!!


hey angela, the pants are hot! Im with you one the price, I saw the price and nearly died lol .. Oh really, bummer. I dont have a Zara near me  there r two stores in aus, one in Sydney and one in Melbourne, boo! I wonder if IM will do leather shorts at a reasonable price hmmm


----------



## Jayne1

Coreena said:


> nice cardi jayne  I havent seen that piece available yet on any of the websites


It also comes in blue (that same blue she often uses) with a black stripe...


----------



## Coreena

Jayne1 said:


> It also comes in blue (that same blue she often uses) with a black stripe...


what size did you did you get?


----------



## marantfan

Thanks Coreena and Mandicakes! I found the bekkets in chalk on eBay- got a great deal too- only $450ish AUD (even though they have been worn couple of times!) 

Where are you guys in Australia? And Mandicakes where are you doing your pre-orders from? 

Next on my list is the denim shirt. Love all the knits but don't think I'll get any wear out of them until next winter and by then prob be onto the next collection! 

BTW, only one month or so to go until we see her new collection- YAY!


----------



## zzhoneybee

marantfan said:


> Thanks Coreena and Mandicakes! I found the bekkets in chalk on eBay- got a great deal too- only $450ish AUD (even though they have been worn couple of times!)
> 
> Where are you guys in Australia? And Mandicakes where are you doing your pre-orders from?
> 
> Next on my list is the denim shirt. Love all the knits but don't think I'll get any wear out of them until next winter and by then prob be onto the next collection!
> 
> BTW, only one month or so to go until we see her new collection- YAY!





I can't wait either!!!!!      Isabel Marant, we Love You!!

AMACASA- I passed the boards! YIPPEEE!!!


----------



## Coreena

Wow Thats a really good deal! Im so jelli, I paid USD650 for mine lol. 

Im from Perth! Where r you from marantfan? 

I know first day of spring and summer soon again XP 

How do you know its only one month away from new collection??  That is music to my ears lol ..


----------



## marantfan

I'm in Sydney- lucky I get to see a few pieces IRL as we have a few stockists but always sell out of the small sizes. Are there any stockists in Perth?

I just assume it's around a month til the new collection as that's when Paris fashion week is on! Yay... 

Anyone know anything about the resort collection?


----------



## Suzie

^Marantfan, who stocks Marant in Sydney?


----------



## marantfan

Parlor x, Belinda and the corner shop!


----------



## Suzie

marantfan said:


> Parlor x, Belinda and the corner shop!


 
Thank you!


----------



## Coreena

Ive been to sdyney twice now, loved it both times I was there  Ive been to belinda and the corner shop but I didnt know about IM back then so didnt buy anything   Yes, there is one store that stocks IM in Perth and that ELLE in nedlands. And I think thats about it lol .. So most of the time I just buy online. But at times I wish I could see it IRL before I commit to buying it


----------



## marantfan

BTW parlor x just got another delivery including the crochet fringe dresses!


----------



## mandicakes

Coreena said:


> hmm not sure but i could try to find out from a friend who lives in paris. She should know


Oh that would be fantastic if possible. Thanks so much...


----------



## mandicakes

marantfan said:


> BTW parlor x just got another delivery including the crochet fringe dresses!


Hi Marantfan.  Do they have their stock listed online? I've found that some stores don't list much online and have heaps more in store but I never get to see it being in Melbourne.  

Belinda in the GPO used to stock IM but they have stopped. The only other place in Melbourne that I'm aware of is 'Torsa'


----------



## mandicakes

marantfan said:


> Thanks Coreena and Mandicakes! I found the bekkets in chalk on eBay- got a great deal too- only $450ish AUD (even though they have been worn couple of times!)
> 
> Where are you guys in Australia? And Mandicakes where are you doing your pre-orders from?
> 
> Next on my list is the denim shirt. Love all the knits but don't think I'll get any wear out of them until next winter and by then prob be onto the next collection!
> 
> BTW, only one month or so to go until we see her new collection- YAY!


If you contact the boutique kind of stores that sell online and ask if they have a look book or photo's of what they have coming in, most times they will send you through some photo's.  The New Guard in Australia has some, but just email them to ask for it.  Prices are approximate until stock is received due to currency exchange fluctuations.  The New Guard are getting a fair bit in which is nice...

I called the Corner Store in Sydney to and they sent me through some stock photo's of what they had in (a while back) so stores do do it.  Helpful when you can't get there.


----------



## marantfan

Parlor x has their new stock on their Facebook page. They have two Facebook pages though which is weird. They got in the crochet fringe dress and the top version, the same dress but without the fringe embellishment, the jia skirt in white, black Navajo jeans, a few crochet-ey looking tops and some plain skirts. 

Mandicakes do you know if the new guard are getting the denim shirt in and the price they put on it? I want to know what they are getting! I have bought Marant from them before- they are good to deal with.


----------



## Coreena

Hey marantfan, Yes agree with you The New Guard are a good company do with with. The ladies there are really nice and very helpful. I had a look at the list they sent me of items they will be getting but i think its not all of their collection probably best to email them. Is it the quincy shirt the one you are after? or the patchwork shirt? 

Do you know how much the jia shirt retails for in Aust by any chance?


----------



## marantfan

Thanks Coreena. I am after the patchwork one- I am pretty sure its called the Fara shirt. And I paid $520 for the skirt... It was a lot, but really love the print and the dark colour. Can be worn summer and winter and don't think I'll get sick of it as I would the dress as can wear it with different tops....
Look at me justifying the price haha!


----------



## Miss.Cherie

omg i had a dream that I found dicker boots in my size for half price..


----------



## marantfan

Oh sorry just saw you wrote jia shirt. Did you mean shirt or skirt? I think the top version is called Jake and not sure of price sorry...


----------



## Coreena

sorry typo, meant the skirt XP solli. at $520 thats a good price. online its about $507 but that doesnt include shipping. Does palour x have a online store or a website by any chance?
Is the skirt see through? and how is the elastic around the waist is it comfortable on, not too tight? what size did you opt for? sorry for all the questions marantfan XP 

hahaah .. justify away lol .. as long as it looks good, its meant to be. I think?!? lol ...


----------



## Miss.Cherie

Guys a question about the boots?
If you get the dicker boots and they get ruined by water, will it be visible? ( obviously it will feel awful haha.)
If i spray them will they be more protected? In london it rains alot :/


----------



## Coreena

awww what a bad dream to have *hugs*  if only it was real! shouldn't give up hope, might come true one of these days 

What size are you Miss.Cherie?


----------



## Miss.Cherie

I'm a 38 but as there boots i can take up to like 38.5 or even 39? 

I might be going to Paris in october, so hopefully I will find some there!


----------



## Coreena

Hey miss.cherie, Yes if you live in london I would spray them with a good protector. Its more rain and dirt combined that will dirty the suede, rain alone is okay from my experience. But it is made of suede so some dirt cant be helped. But boots and made for wearing so enjoy wearing them and dont worry so much about if you are going to dirty them  . If not you may not be able to enjoy them fully hehehe..


----------



## Coreena

If you go to paris they will be alot cheaper, not half the price but probably save $200  Are you going there for a holiday?


----------



## Miss.Cherie

If i go it will be a long weekend sort of thing. Going to some museums, restaurants and SHOPPING OF COURSE. 

If i go then i will have lots of pictures for my blog. atm I have nothing to take pictures OF. just made some polyvore sets of outfits I will wear in fall /winter. 

OMG SAVE THAT MUCH? Thats great! I'm selling some things of mine also which will get me about 700 pounds, so I can also buy the zadig and voltaire jumper >


----------



## marantfan

Coreena said:


> sorry typo, meant the skirt XP solli. at $520 thats a good price. online its about $507 but that doesnt include shipping. Does palour x have a online store or a website by any chance?
> Is the skirt see through? and how is the elastic around the waist is it comfortable on, not too tight? what size did you opt for? sorry for all the questions marantfan XP
> 
> hahaah .. justify away lol .. as long as it looks good, its meant to be. I think?!? lol ...



They do have an online store but hasn't been updated with any new season stock. Best to like them on fb and check out the pics there. They don't have prices on them though, have to contact them. 

It's not see through at all, it's lined. It's kind of longer in the front and back than the sides which I think is really nice. The hem and waistband have a raw hem look as well which I like too. It's just an elastic waistband so can wear it higher or lower on the hips depending on what you feel comfortable with. Personally I like it a little higher with a tank tucked in, or lower with a jumper looks good too. I got a size 1 which was perfect- normally an 8-10 in bottoms. I tried the 2 and not too much different just seemed like there was a bit more fabric going on...

I didn't realise it was so much to buy online- suppose it wasn't as expensive as I thought then! Let me know if you have any trouble purchasing from them and I can always help you out- they are just down the road from me so there all the time!


----------



## angelastoel

Miss.Cherie said:


> Guys a question about the boots?
> If you get the dicker boots and they get ruined by water, will it be visible? ( obviously it will feel awful haha.)
> If i spray them will they be more protected? In london it rains alot :/


 
One day I wore them at my job and on the way back it was raining very hard and the boots were soaked, but my feet kept dry! After they dried they looked the same, so no problems with that!


----------



## Miss.Cherie

phew! Thanks both of you on info about the boots. 

angela I love your blog, I hope mine can be almost as good haha, as soon as I start posting proper stuff. You have great style!

Can't wait to get my boots, I will literally wear them with everything i own!


----------



## shamrock0421

This is delicious!
STUNNING!



Jayne1 said:


> This Étoile cardigan is really large, I went a size down.


----------



## shamrock0421

Here is the blue.
I'm getting the return label ready for Barney's.  :cry:


----------



## birkingal

Coreena said:


> oh wow, pictures looks great birkingal  thanks for posting them



My pleasure, *Coreena*. Glad you like them. Thank you for the lovely compliment!


----------



## Coreena

Miss.Cherie said:


> If i go it will be a long weekend sort of thing. Going to some museums, restaurants and SHOPPING OF COURSE.
> 
> If i go then i will have lots of pictures for my blog. atm I have nothing to take pictures OF. just made some polyvore sets of outfits I will wear in fall /winter.
> 
> OMG SAVE THAT MUCH? Thats great! I'm selling some things of mine also which will get me about 700 pounds, so I can also buy the zadig and voltaire jumper >


yeah i think u save a fair bit. I purchase both of mine off Nap UK and cost me AUD470 each including postage so its pretty good  hmm wonder if its because i dont pay vat? 

oh who is zadig and voltaire ?


----------



## Coreena

Miss.Cherie said:


> phew! Thanks both of you on info about the boots.
> 
> angela I love your blog, I hope mine can be almost as good haha, as soon as I start posting proper stuff. You have great style!
> 
> Can't wait to get my boots, I will literally wear them with everything i own!


you will miss.cherie  I practically live in my dickers and my bettys are so comfortable, seriously!


----------



## Coreena

marantfan said:


> They do have an online store but hasn't been updated with any new season stock. Best to like them on fb and check out the pics there. They don't have prices on them though, have to contact them.
> 
> It's not see through at all, it's lined. It's kind of longer in the front and back than the sides which I think is really nice. The hem and waistband have a raw hem look as well which I like too. It's just an elastic waistband so can wear it higher or lower on the hips depending on what you feel comfortable with. Personally I like it a little higher with a tank tucked in, or lower with a jumper looks good too. I got a size 1 which was perfect- normally an 8-10 in bottoms. I tried the 2 and not too much different just seemed like there was a bit more fabric going on...
> 
> I didn't realise it was so much to buy online- suppose it wasn't as expensive as I thought then! Let me know if you have any trouble purchasing from them and I can always help you out- they are just down the road from me so there all the time!


i just had a look at their website and they have the jia skirt listed in all sizes but i think i still with the size 1, 0 might look not flowy enough whats your thoughts on the white does it look nice on in RL ? I love the darker colour on parlour x websites its so nice and rich! I will contact them tmr  Oh werent you eyeing cream/white bettys I saw a pair of 41 on *bay at a very good price not so ridiculous like 1000 lol .. seller is from france so maybe that why is a reasonably priced


----------



## Coreena

Sorry for the shocking english lol .. too tired, so a little bit brain dead hee hee hee XP


----------



## Miss.Cherie

Coreena, Zadig & Voltaire is a parisian fashion brand, quite popular in the uk. It's AMAZING. Really cool rocker chic stuff. 
Here are all the knitwear (non cashmere knitwear)
http://www.zadig-et-voltaire.com/eu/uk/eshop-fashion-women-clothes/pulls-women.html
and here's the sweater I want
http://www.zadig-et-voltaire.com/eu...women/pull-woman-pull-zoom-melanged-grey.html
http://www.zadig-et-voltaire.com/eu...s/pulls-women/pull-woman-pull-zoom-black.html

i really don't know if black or grey is better. Maybe black to go with my boots, or maybe grey so it's not too matchy? idk o_o
what do you think?


----------



## juneping

shamrock0421 said:


> Here is the blue.
> I'm getting the return label ready for Barney's.  :cry:
> 
> View attachment 1476917
> 
> 
> View attachment 1476918



thanks for posting pix.
i think you did the right thing...for some reason the bornout pattern (details) in blue isn't done quite the same as the color bordeaux.


----------



## Coreena

oh wow nice pullovers. Very chick! loving the bat wing sleeves and sequin elbow patches  what colour dickers are you planning to get? I guess it also depends on what you are going to wear on the bottom


----------



## Coreena

nice blog juneping


----------



## calisnoopy

shamrock0421 said:


> Here is the blue.
> I'm getting the return label ready for Barney's. :cry:
> 
> View attachment 1476917
> 
> 
> View attachment 1476918


 
hmm hard to tell from the pics but what made you not like them?  (i know some things dont photograph well but may look better worn, etc)

and did you get the 3/4 sleeve or the long sleeve slim fit version?

how did sizing run on them?

thanks


----------



## calisnoopy

does anyone also have a pic of their burn out tees worn on?

either the short sleeve, 3/4 sleeve or long sleeve version?

thanks!


----------



## Miss.Cherie

Coreena, I want black dickers? 
I like the brown and taupe but i feel like they will show visible dirt, not go as well with darker pants etc.

And I would wear it with black, navy, nude, pink nude, skirts and trousers, and dark wash jeans. And the odd dress underneath.


----------



## bgmommy

Maland said:


> Hi , so excited to hear what you think of the Manly boots. Though I had exactly the same thoughts as you - too much boot and too fringy - I just think that they are so amazing and I am just so glad that I bought them. My husband think that they are too much, but it is all about the styling; the fringed dress or leather pants from IM is in my opinion a no-go  - but with skinny pants or a dress they look so great. I just bought an IM dress (don't know the name) and an IM long mohair sweater (worn as a dress) that both look great with the boots.. Will post pics soon, however, had just had surgery, so not really in the pic mood yet.. The Halina Blazer looks great - have a soft spot for IM jackets; have already bought to many - in my opinion definitely worth bying, but again they almost all are . I think I saw a tuxedo jacket when I was in Paris in Jul/Aug (in the IM stores), but now quite sure.. Maybe it would be worth calling the IM stores to check.. Better get back to work - have a great weekend..
> 
> 
> / Berit



I too think the manly is amazing - ironic name since "my Man", yours and a few other don't love - hahaha!!!  What color did you get?  I don't know if I am crazy, but I had all options and went with white!  Not practical I know, but LOVED them on runway with the white jeans/pants also love with Balenciaga black leather shift and Celine cream leather dress!  Still sitting in my closet though!  Have you worn yours???


----------



## hktaitai

Coreena said:


> Ooo exciting! i wanna see pics when it arrives  I feel the short version would be really nice black and always classic. you're lucky taitai you live in HK so the weather is cold enough for furs and ppl are very stylish  here in Aust you dont see many ppl wearing fur coats  But i still want one lol .. hmm summer is one its way tho lol ..



Yeah Coreena, really exciting 
Yes I know I'm lucky to live in HK, hehe. Australia has stylish gals too -- You are one of them  if you do love this season's furs you should buy one and wear it when you travel during Christmas/new year. I wore my Marant fur vest almost every day when I had a vacation in Tokyo last Christmas!


----------



## birkingal

Miss.Cherie said:


> Coreena, Zadig & Voltaire is a parisian fashion brand, quite popular in the uk. It's AMAZING. Really cool rocker chic stuff.
> Here are all the knitwear (non cashmere knitwear)
> http://www.zadig-et-voltaire.com/eu/uk/eshop-fashion-women-clothes/pulls-women.html
> and here's the sweater I want
> http://www.zadig-et-voltaire.com/eu...women/pull-woman-pull-zoom-melanged-grey.html
> http://www.zadig-et-voltaire.com/eu...s/pulls-women/pull-woman-pull-zoom-black.html
> 
> i really don't know if black or grey is better. Maybe black to go with my boots, or maybe grey so it's not too matchy? idk o_o
> what do you think?




*Miss.Cherie*, I'm a HUGE fan of Zadig et Voltaire. If you sign up on their website for their VIP shop, you'll get sent a notification every so often when they have their special sales. I gather you live in the UK? I love their outlet store at Chelsea, London. I've picked up tops and dresses at 50-75% off.


----------



## birkingal

hktaitai said:


> Yeah Coreena, really exciting
> Yes I know I'm lucky to live in HK, hehe. Australia has stylish gals too -- You are one of them  if you do love this season's furs you should buy one and wear it when you travel during Christmas/new year. I wore my Marant fur vest almost every day when I had a vacation in Tokyo last Christmas!




*hktaitai*, I miss Hong Kong! I used to stock up on shoes each time I visited HK because no one carries any shoes in either size 34 or 35. As for the food....   I must've gained 5 pounds within 2 days from gorging on the local cuisine.


----------



## shamrock0421

Hi there,

3/4" sleeve.
It's not that I don't like 'them' - I love the tee-shirts.
I think this color blue just did nothing for me.

This is my first piece of IM anything, so I don't know that I am a good one to ask about sizing.

However, I would say that - for this particular article of her clothing - the sizing may run a bit large.

The medium fit me much better than the large - and I always take larger sizes on top (hence - sadly canceling the order for the jacket).  If I wasn't so damn chubby and out of shape right now - I'm 100% certain I would have been able to wear the small.

So, my advice on this piece would be to size down.

Hope this helps.


calisnoopy said:


> hmm hard to tell from the pics but what made you not like them? (i know some things dont photograph well but may look better worn, etc)
> 
> and did you get the 3/4 sleeve or the long sleeve slim fit version?
> 
> how did sizing run on them?
> 
> thanks


----------



## shamrock0421

Like I said earlier...I can't really understand what it is about the blue.
I do love the comfort and fit and style and shape and sheerness of the burnout tops - and I always love blue anything.

There was just something about it that wasn't working for me.

Thank you for saying so - I feel better now.




juneping said:


> thanks for posting pix.
> i think you did the right thing...for some reason the bornout pattern (details) in blue isn't done quite the same as the color bordeaux.


----------



## calisnoopy

hiya!

thanks so much for your response!

were the sleeves on the 3/4 sleeve tee baggy?  like the underarms was it batwing like at all?  i know some shirts in the past from IM had a batwing arm effect which i didnt care for as much...

i was told the 3/4 sleeve version was more "boxy" cut around the body vs the long sleeve version which was cut more slim fitting...

thanks!!!



shamrock0421 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> 3/4" sleeve.
> It's not that I don't like 'them' - I love the tee-shirts.
> I think this color blue just did nothing for me.
> 
> This is my first piece of IM anything, so I don't know that I am a good one to ask about sizing.
> 
> However, I would say that - for this particular article of her clothing - the sizing may run a bit large.
> 
> The medium fit me much better than the large - and I always take larger sizes on top (hence - sadly canceling the order for the jacket). If I wasn't so damn chubby and out of shape right now - I'm 100% certain I would have been able to wear the small.
> 
> So, my advice on this piece would be to size down.
> 
> Hope this helps.


----------



## juneping

Coreena said:


> nice blog juneping



thank you!!



shamrock0421 said:


> Like I said earlier...I can't really understand what it is about the blue.
> I do love the comfort and fit and style and shape and sheerness of the burnout tops - and I always love blue anything.
> 
> There was just something about it that wasn't working for me.
> 
> Thank you for saying so - I feel better now.



anytime...i love blue esp navy but this burnout is too burnt


----------



## shamrock0421

I wouldn't say it was baggy or bat-wingy.
I definitely would not say it was tight or form fitting though.
Pretty average.
Not too clingy - not too baggy.

HTH.


calisnoopy said:


> hiya!
> 
> thanks so much for your response!
> 
> were the sleeves on the 3/4 sleeve tee baggy? like the underarms was it batwing like at all? i know some shirts in the past from IM had a batwing arm effect which i didnt care for as much...
> 
> i was told the 3/4 sleeve version was more "boxy" cut around the body vs the long sleeve version which was cut more slim fitting...
> 
> thanks!!!


----------



## calisnoopy

shamrock0421 said:


> I wouldn't say it was baggy or bat-wingy.
> I definitely would not say it was tight or form fitting though.
> Pretty average.
> Not too clingy - not too baggy.
> 
> HTH.


 
thanks sooo much this is super helpful especially not being able to see/try them on in person first!

im always worried about the arms running too large/loose/baggy which would look a bit odd...especially since im short/petite and wouldn't want the piece being too overwhelming on me.


----------



## Maland

bgmommy said:


> I too think the manly is amazing - ironic name since "my Man", yours and a few other don't love - hahaha!!!  What color did you get?  I don't know if I am crazy, but I had all options and went with white!  Not practical I know, but LOVED them on runway with the white jeans/pants also love with Balenciaga black leather shift and Celine cream leather dress!  Still sitting in my closet though!  Have you worn yours???


 
I also had all options - black, grey, burgundy and white - but went with the black ones, as I liked these the most and they will probably also be the most practical for me, as I live in Denmark, where it often rains/snows in the autumn/winter.. I totally agree that the white ones looked amazing on the runway with the white jeans; if I lived a place with less rain/snow, maybe I would have gone with the white. So pleased with my black ones .. Can't wait to wear them; like yours, they are still sitting in the closet. Right now, I'm mainly using my taupe Dickers, as they are great with bare legs..

Have to do some mod pics soon - have tried on several outfits with the boots that look so great (skinny jeans, leather leggings, short dresses,..)- however, still recovering from my surgery, so haven't really been in the mood for pics. When you start wearing yours, do remember to put on mod pics; would love to see how you style them.. 

So nice to hear from a fellow Manly fan ..


----------



## calisnoopy

just ordered the Pooka burn out tees in bordeaux and grey on NAP...so hopefully they work out well...

been loving NAP lately, so many amazing things there

btw anyone considering the Babeth dress, i super recommend it!


----------



## Amsterdam

Doe anyone here know what the name of this jacket is?
It's from the AW'10/'11 collection.


----------



## shamrock0421

How tall are you?
I am 5'3".

I think because of the material and pattern and sheerness of it - it would not easily overwhelm someone.  There are a couple of sweaters I am considering trying and do worry about them overwhelming me (I see them on a taller thinner person).  KWIM?

Where do you live and where are you ordering from?

The thing I absolutely try to do is order from a place that has a stellar return policy.  

I found Matches to be outstanding.  Since it was shipping from Italy I got the refund from VAT and I believe they had free shipping in both directions.

I'm glad I was able to help you a bit.

Please let me know what/if you decide to order.  


calisnoopy said:


> thanks sooo much this is super helpful especially not being able to see/try them on in person first!
> 
> im always worried about the arms running too large/loose/baggy which would look a bit odd...especially since im short/petite and wouldn't want the piece being too overwhelming on me.


----------



## shamrock0421

I posted yesterday.
Short-sleeved.
The Bordeaux color.
Bad pix, as my camera is broken.



calisnoopy said:


> does anyone also have a pic of their burn out tees worn on?
> 
> either the short sleeve, 3/4 sleeve or long sleeve version?
> 
> thanks!


----------



## shamrock0421

SUPER CUTE DRESS!
I'm excited for you to get your tees.
I want the grey/black, too.



calisnoopy said:


> just ordered the Pooka burn out tees in bordeaux and grey on NAP...so hopefully they work out well...
> 
> been loving NAP lately, so many amazing things there
> 
> btw anyone considering the Babeth dress, i super recommend it!


----------



## shamrock0421

I just found out that hubby and I will be spending 9/17 in NYC.  We may actually make a weekend out of it.
We're definitely spending most of the day in SoHo.

I am SO hunting down the IM Boutique there as my first stop!


----------



## marantfan

Coreena I didn't realise they had put up the jia skirt on parlor x website... I wonder where all the rest of the stuff is....? Anyway and I saw it was $532! Sorry for some reason thought it was $520!

I think you should get it! 

Does anyone have the patchwork tank or dress from summer a few seasons ago?


----------



## tb-purselover

shamrock0421 said:


> I just found out that hubby and I will be spending 9/17 in NYC.  We may actually make a weekend out of it.
> We're definitely spending most of the day in SoHo.
> 
> I am SO hunting down the IM Boutique there as my first stop!



Oh how exciting!!! Sooo jealous that you get to spend the weekend in NYC AND goto a IM boutique! You need to take spy pics .


----------



## shamrock0421

I will see what I can do.
I think I must look shady.
Last time I was at BalNY the security guard stalked me like I was a criminal.
LOL!

I get so mad at myself for not taking advantage of NYC more than I do.
Only an hour away from the best City in the world - I should take the opportunity to go in and enjoy all it has to offer.

I will, however, be there 3 weekends in a row.

9/10 for a show
9/17 -9/18 with hubby
9/24 for a TPF meet

Yaaaayyyyy!!!!!


tb-purselover said:


> Oh how exciting!!! Sooo jealous that you get to spend the weekend in NYC AND goto a IM boutique! You need to take spy pics .


----------



## mandicakes

marantfan said:


> Parlor x has their new stock on their Facebook page. They have two Facebook pages though which is weird. They got in the crochet fringe dress and the top version, the same dress but without the fringe embellishment, the jia skirt in white, black Navajo jeans, a few crochet-ey looking tops and some plain skirts.
> 
> Mandicakes do you know if the new guard are getting the denim shirt in and the price they put on it? I want to know what they are getting! I have bought Marant from them before- they are good to deal with.


 
Hi Marantfan,

I've got their look book for the main line only. They said they didn't have one from the Etoile range.  Also, their look book won't have everything in it that they are getting in.

Do you have a photo that you can put up of the skirt?  I do a heap (way too much ) searchig on IM so if I see it anywhere I can let you know. Has it been released yet?


----------



## bgmommy

Maland said:


> I also had all options - black, grey, burgundy and white - but went with the black ones, as I liked these the most and they will probably also be the most practical for me, as I live in Denmark, where it often rains/snows in the autumn/winter.. I totally agree that the white ones looked amazing on the runway with the white jeans; if I lived a place with less rain/snow, maybe I would have gone with the white. So pleased with my black ones .. Can't wait to wear them; like yours, they are still sitting in the closet. Right now, I'm mainly using my taupe Dickers, as they are great with bare legs..
> 
> Have to do some mod pics soon - have tried on several outfits with the boots that look so great (skinny jeans, leather leggings, short dresses,..)- however, still recovering from my surgery, so haven't really been in the mood for pics. When you start wearing yours, do remember to put on mod pics; would love to see how you style them..
> 
> So nice to hear from a fellow Manly fan ..



I too live where there is snow, but we drive a lot...I plan to wear them more fall, spring...I should have been practical like you I think but the Kim Kardashian pic in the black threw me off - LOL!  Although the white was shown the most on runway I do think it is the least popular.  Although in the states Barneys carried them online (more funky) and I was shocked Bergdorf goodman featured them in their shoe catalog - that shocked me...my very favorite store!!!!  I wish they cost a little less  Mary


----------



## oatmella

calisnoopy said:


> just ordered the Pooka burn out tees in bordeaux and grey on NAP...so hopefully they work out well...
> 
> been loving NAP lately, so many amazing things there
> 
> btw anyone considering the Babeth dress, i super recommend it!
> 
> embed.polyvoreimg.com/cgi/img-thing/size/x/tid/37704715.jpg
> 
> www4.images.coolspotters.com/photos/713243/kelly-ripa-and-etoile-isabel-marant-babeth-leopard-print-silk-chiffon-dress-gallery.jpg



I love the cut of this dress!  I am not sure about the leopard print for myself, though.  Wondering if anyone know where it is available in the navy floral?  I found it on mytheresa.com, but it is sold out .


----------



## mandicakes

oatmella said:


> I love the cut of this dress! I am not sure about the leopard print for myself, though. Wondering if anyone know where it is available in the navy floral? I found it on mytheresa.com, but it is sold out .


 
Here is a link to a blog (of a store in the US).  Just scroll down to the blog listing on 11 and 12 August and you will see the dress. The contact details for the store will be on the page also.  I've bought from there before and they ship internationally.

http://metiersf.blogspot.com/search/label/Isabel Marant


----------



## oatmella

mandicakes said:


> Here is a link to a blog (of a store in the US).  Just scroll down to the blog listing on 11 and 12 August and you will see the dress. The contact details for the store will be on the page also.  I've bought from there before and they ship internationally.
> 
> http://metiersf.blogspot.com/search/label/Isabel Marant



Thanks!  The Metier boutique is only an hour away from me, lol.  Unfortunately they are sold out of the dress!


----------



## calisnoopy

oatmella said:


> I love the cut of this dress! I am not sure about the leopard print for myself, though. Wondering if anyone know where it is available in the navy floral? I found it on mytheresa.com, but it is sold out .


 
hmm not sure on the navy floral...but i was never huge on leopard but the cut and style of the IM leopard print items this season has already won me over on 3 of her leopard print items haha...they've been super easy to pair and not "too sexy" for me like some Dolce leopard can be


----------



## calisnoopy

shamrock0421 said:


> How tall are you?
> I am 5'3".
> 
> I think because of the material and pattern and sheerness of it - it would not easily overwhelm someone. There are a couple of sweaters I am considering trying and do worry about them overwhelming me (I see them on a taller thinner person). KWIM?
> 
> Where do you live and where are you ordering from?
> 
> The thing I absolutely try to do is order from a place that has a stellar return policy.
> 
> I found Matches to be outstanding. Since it was shipping from Italy I got the refund from VAT and I believe they had free shipping in both directions.
> 
> I'm glad I was able to help you a bit.
> 
> Please let me know what/if you decide to order.


 
I'm 5'0 about 105lbs....

I'm in Boston and ordered from NAP which I've been loving lately for IM and some other designers


----------



## calisnoopy

shamrock0421 said:


> I posted yesterday.
> Short-sleeved.
> The Bordeaux color.
> Bad pix, as my camera is broken.


 
hmmm lemme go back and look for your pic...didn't see it when i first looked


----------



## marantfan

mandicakes said:


> Hi Marantfan,
> 
> I've got their look book for the main line only. They said they didn't have one from the Etoile range.  Also, their look book won't have everything in it that they are getting in.
> 
> Do you have a photo that you can put up of the skirt?  I do a heap (way too much ) searchig on IM so if I see it anywhere I can let you know. Has it been released yet?



Thanks Mandicakes! I don't know how to post pictures?! Excused my ignorance, I'm not very expirienced with forums plus laptop broken so only working off my iPhone which is difficult! (hence lots of spelling mistakes!) 

The piece I am after is the denim patchwork shirt from the runway. That Joan Smalls was wearing... Yeah if you do see it let me know! I have emailed all European online stockists, and only net a porter got back to me saying they can't tell me if they are getting it in?! Oh well, the hunt and chase is part of the fun I suppose!


----------



## mandicakes

oatmella said:


> Thanks! The Metier boutique is only an hour away from me, lol. Unfortunately they are sold out of the dress!


 
:cry: Oh sorry to hear.  Boy! IM items just fly out the door don't they. At least maybe you're aware of another store now...


----------



## mandicakes

oatmella said:


> Thanks! The Metier boutique is only an hour away from me, lol. Unfortunately they are sold out of the dress!


 
I forgot to say did you see the black plain version of the dress on NAP?  I know it's a plain colour but really gorgeous


----------



## mandicakes

marantfan said:


> Thanks Mandicakes! I don't know how to post pictures?! Excused my ignorance, I'm not very expirienced with forums plus laptop broken so only working off my iPhone which is difficult! (hence lots of spelling mistakes!)
> 
> The piece I am after is the denim patchwork shirt from the runway. That Joan Smalls was wearing... Yeah if you do see it let me know! I have emailed all European online stockists, and only net a porter got back to me saying they can't tell me if they are getting it in?! Oh well, the hunt and chase is part of the fun I suppose!


 
I know the one... I'm the same with posting pic's. I post them incorrectly most the time then spend ages trying to correct the listing   Talk about lacking any tech skills!

I emailed NAP also for products but no love on any info about what's coming in. I suppose that's to be expected because they are so large.

Try emailing The New Guard, Parlour X and Elle (all in Australia) and Matches Fashion in the UK.  There is also a site (I think in Italy) www.espejto.it You will actually have to register on the site before it will let you see any of the IM stock. They are actually due to get a lot of IM and Etoile in (great items as well). It's well worth registering. The prices include VAT but they will invoice you directly and remove the VAT for Aussie purchases


----------



## mandicakes

Some items on my wish list... and a little bit of eye candy on items yet to be released...

The gorgeous black knit, cream knit and the black runway coat


----------



## marantfan

Mandicakes, the corner shop got a big delivery in this afternoon. So much good stuff, had a ball trying everything on! 

They got the denim shirt i was after too- yay! Got it! (well on laybuy!) tried on the fringe dress- so stunning! And in love with the runway waistcoat... Hmm think I'll save for that one. They had some beautiful silk pants too with a bird print..? Sounds odd but they were gorgeous.  And a lot of the feather print stuff and the fringe boots... Aaah isabel Marant dreaming tonight!


----------



## Coreena

Miss.Cherie said:


> Coreena, I want black dickers?
> I like the brown and taupe but i feel like they will show visible dirt, not go as well with darker pants etc.
> 
> And I would wear it with black, navy, nude, pink nude, skirts and trousers, and dark wash jeans. And the odd dress underneath.


I have 4 pairs of dickers. black, taupe, kahki and miel. Personally I find i wear the lighters colours more. 

With regards to the pullovers, very hard to decide both colours have their own merits  But I feel black is the way to go. Can never go wroong with black  

hope i didnt confuse you!


----------



## Coreena

hktaitai said:


> Yeah Coreena, really exciting
> Yes I know I'm lucky to live in HK, hehe. Australia has stylish gals too -- You are one of them  if you do love this season's furs you should buy one and wear it when you travel during Christmas/new year. I wore my Marant fur vest almost every day when I had a vacation in Tokyo last Christmas!


hey hktaitai!  awww you're such a sweetheart!  How much did you pay for your fur coat, so I can get an idea how much it should cost me here in australia  I really do want them. Im lusting over a few of the fur coats atm Xp finding it hard to decide which one I like most of all. Might get the sales ladies to take pics with them on so I can get an idea of what they would look like on me hehe  

I heard from a little birdie that the IM fur coat have gone up a lot compared to previous years? is that true? 

wow!! which fur vest did you wear in tokyo?


----------



## Coreena

mandicakes said:


> Some items on my wish list... and a little bit of eye candy on items yet to be released...
> 
> The gorgeous black knit, cream knit and the black runway coat


they are on mine too hehe .. I love the blazer, the cut is beautiful  and the white fur coat is divine


----------



## shamrock0421

calisnoopy said:


> hmmm lemme go back and look for your pic...didn't see it when i first looked


----------



## shamrock0421

Okay...that's great that you're finding e'thing you love from NAP.
I thought that (like me) you were having trouble finding some items you would like and concerned about not being able to try them on/return them.  I have never ordered from NAP - but I hear their policies are very good.  Again, please let me know if you decide to get one.  Would love to see!  Have a happy day and a great weekend.  (((HUGS)))



calisnoopy said:


> I'm 5'0 about 105lbs....
> 
> I'm in Boston and ordered from NAP which I've been loving lately for IM and some other designers


----------



## Coreena

marantfan said:


> Coreena I didn't realise they had put up the jia skirt on parlor x website... I wonder where all the rest of the stuff is....? Anyway and I saw it was $532! Sorry for some reason thought it was $520!
> 
> I think you should get it!
> 
> Does anyone have the patchwork tank or dress from summer a few seasons ago?


Hey marantfan  i ran out of time today to contact them will contact them tmr about the skirt  I really love the skirt looks really pretty. 

Ive seen the patchwork shirts and dress listed on *bay a few times now. Should check it out. I did see one being sold on Aust *bay but that was sold a while ago. I just saw on *bay a size 0 patchwork shirt available it cost $750, is that right?


----------



## shamrock0421

Beautiful.
Thank you for posting these!



mandicakes said:


> Some items on my wish list... and a little bit of eye candy on items yet to be released...
> 
> The gorgeous black knit, cream knit and the black runway coat


----------



## Coreena

mandicakes said:


> I know the one... I'm the same with posting pic's. I post them incorrectly most the time then spend ages trying to correct the listing   Talk about lacking any tech skills!
> 
> I emailed NAP also for products but no love on any info about what's coming in. I suppose that's to be expected because they are so large.
> 
> Try emailing The New Guard, Parlour X and Elle (all in Australia) and Matches Fashion in the UK.  There is also a site (I think in Italy) www.espejto.it You will actually have to register on the site before it will let you see any of the IM stock. They are actually due to get a lot of IM and Etoile in (great items as well). It's well worth registering. The prices include VAT but they will invoice you directly and remove the VAT for Aussie purchases


Really, thats strange NAP is really good. I normally email them and they will reply me either the same day or the very next day. What are you after? I will ask them for you?


----------



## Miss.Cherie

Newest post on my blog ( in signature ) features the Jabeth dress as a transitional piece. Have a look!


----------



## Miss.Cherie

Coreena said:


> I have 4 pairs of dickers. black, taupe, kahki and miel. Personally I find i wear the lighters colours more.
> 
> With regards to the pullovers, very hard to decide both colours have their own merits  But I feel black is the way to go. Can never go wroong with black
> 
> hope i didnt confuse you!



True true.. No dw you didn't confuse me!

I guess I will just have to try them on etc. I'm sure the SAs will tell me which they think I should get...


----------



## KristyDarling

Miss.Cherie said:


> Coreena, I want black dickers?
> I like the brown and taupe but i feel like they will show visible dirt, not go as well with darker pants etc.
> 
> And I would wear it with black, navy, nude, pink nude, skirts and trousers, and dark wash jeans. And the odd dress underneath.



Black Dickers are totally underrated, IMHO!  I have black and taupe Dickers and I wear both equally!  My taupes *definitely* show marks, dirt, smudges and that stresses me out like you wouldn't believe, but they look SO cool so it's worth it. I wear my black Dickers mostly with black skinnies (very leg lengthening!), and eventually when they arrive later this month I'll wear them with black leather leggings.  

If I had the legs, I'd wear both of my Dickers with dresses but that ain't gonna happen!


----------



## Miss.Cherie

I think I will dare to wear with a skirt. Later I will post me wearing an outfit with no shoes. i.e. pretending i'm wear dickers!  

BTW Guys, i don't care if I sound really stupid, but I'm just making sure. There will be dicker boots in the paris boutiques in october? Thanks!


----------



## Coreena

Miss.Cherie said:


> True true.. No dw you didn't confuse me!
> 
> I guess I will just have to try them on etc. I'm sure the SAs will tell me which they think I should get...


I had a look a your blog miss.cherie  I love the outfit you put together, especially the one with the proenza schouler  very chic  Feel you should get what you love. if you get the black dickers then definitely should get the grey pullover x


----------



## Coreena

i would think they would be well stocked but I couldnt say for sure. The french are also in love with Isabel marants clothing line


----------



## Miss.Cherie

http://www.polyvore.com/cgi/set?id=36426493

I made the same set but with the black...
What do you think?

I guess while I'm in paris I could call the boutique(s) to reserve a pair for me


----------



## Coreena

i love it ^____^

Good thinking! I wondering since you are travelling if you can get a refund on the VAT?


----------



## calisnoopy

shamrock0421 said:


> Okay...that's great that you're finding e'thing you love from NAP.
> I thought that (like me) you were having trouble finding some items you would like and concerned about not being able to try them on/return them. I have never ordered from NAP - but I hear their policies are very good. Again, please let me know if you decide to get one. Would love to see! Have a happy day and a great weekend. (((HUGS)))


 
thanks doll!

saw your pics! haha thanks for posting!! im so bad on posting modeling pics lately since i just moved

i ordered both the grey and the bordeaux tees from NAP in a small so hopefully they work out well 

NAP is awesome, free and fast shipping and amazing CS too!! id highly recommend!


----------



## Coreena

what are your thoughts on the isabel marant manly boots? yay or nay?


----------



## shamrock0421

Well - I am SUPER bad with modeling pictures or any pictures - for that matter - since my camera broke last week.

The good news is - I just found out from hubby that my new camera should be here by Tuesday or Wednesday.

I'm very excited for your new purchases and look forward to seeing pictures when they arrived.

I'm already figuring out what my next purchase is going to be and am looking online trying to tell myself to be PATIENT until the 17th.  

Have a great weekend, girlfriend!


calisnoopy said:


> thanks doll!
> 
> saw your pics! haha thanks for posting!! im so bad on posting modeling pics lately since i just moved
> 
> i ordered both the grey and the bordeaux tees from NAP in a small so hopefully they work out well
> 
> NAP is awesome, free and fast shipping and amazing CS too!! id highly recommend!


----------



## Miss.Cherie

Coreena,
Sadly, no. Since I already live in the EU I don't get tax abolishment!  If I were in the us, it would be another story.


----------



## KristyDarling

Coreena said:


> what are your thoughts on the isabel marant manly boots? yay or nay?



I think they are OTT, but that's part of their appeal. I really enjoy seeing these on the young chic trendy gals! The movement of the fringe is so fun! They're harder to pull off for old broads like me whose style is a little more restrained. I personally tend to stick with IM's less statementy shoes like the Dickers and Franklins...they work better with my overall aesthetic and lifestyle as a busy working mom.


----------



## Coreena

I feel the same as you kristydarling, feel they are a little OTT, very seasonal. No im sure you can pull anything off kristy, you r one hip mum!  I love the dickers they are very classic and really do go with almost everything... anyone and everyone who wears them looks good hehehe ...


----------



## tb-purselover

Hi Gals, I need your help.

I have recently received both the Lexy Jacket in Anthracite and Bordeaux. My plan was to keep one and return the other. It is silly to kep both, right? LOL. I could use the money towards something else.

Anyhoo, I am having a hard time deciding which to keep. I love both of them. I have black hair, dark brown eyes and olive skin. Can you all help me decide?


----------



## Coreena

I feel the bordeaux will suit you the most  it will look really nice against your black hair and olive skin


----------



## oatmella

mandicakes said:


> I forgot to say did you see the black plain version of the dress on NAP?  I know it's a plain colour but really gorgeous



I did see it!  It is very pretty.  I usually wear a size 2 US/26 jeans - I wonder if the size 0 dress would be a good fit.  I don't want it to be too fitted - and the size 1 is sold out.  The description says it is a "loose design", but it doesn't look that loose on the model.



Miss.Cherie said:


> I think I will dare to wear with a skirt. Later I will post me wearing an outfit with no shoes. i.e. pretending i'm wear dickers!
> 
> BTW Guys, i don't care if I sound really stupid, but I'm just making sure. There will be dicker boots in the paris boutiques in october? Thanks!



I'm not sure?  I heard they fly out of the stores there as well.  My mom will be in Paris in a few weeks, and I asked her to look for me - will let you know!



Coreena said:


> I feel the same as you kristydarling, feel they are a little OTT, very seasonal. No im sure you can pull anything off kristy, you r one hip mum!  I love the dickers they are very classic and really do go with almost everything... anyone and everyone who wears them looks good hehehe ...



I agree they are very OTT and seasonal - but look awesome on those who can pull them off!


----------



## tb-purselover

Soo jealous! Have a great time. I  am the same way. I only live 45 minutes out of San Fransico but just have a hard time getting there. When I do, I have a wonderful time. I think when one lives so close to a city I tell myself I can go anytime. But then nevr take advantage of it.

You do live in one of the best cities in the world. I love that it is a city that never sleeps! Such an awesome place.



shamrock0421 said:


> I will see what I can do.
> I think I must look shady.
> Last time I was at BalNY the security guard stalked me like I was a criminal.
> LOL!
> 
> I get so mad at myself for not taking advantage of NYC more than I do.
> Only an hour away from the best City in the world - I should take the opportunity to go in and enjoy all it has to offer.
> 
> I will, however, be there 3 weekends in a row.
> 
> 9/10 for a show
> 9/17 -9/18 with hubby
> 9/24 for a TPF meet
> 
> Yaaaayyyyy!!!!!


----------



## KristyDarling

tb-purselover said:


> Hi Gals, I need your help.
> 
> I have recently received both the Lexy Jacket in Anthracite and Bordeaux. My plan was to keep one and return the other. It is silly to kep both, right? LOL. I could use the money towards something else.
> 
> Anyhoo, I am having a hard time deciding which to keep. I love both of them. I have black hair, dark brown eyes and olive skin. Can you all help me decide?



Bordeaux!! I have close to the same coloring as you with skin that is somewhere between fair and olive. The bordeaux gives a really pretty "glow" to the skin!


----------



## Miss.Cherie

oatmella said:


> I'm not sure?  I heard they fly out of the stores there as well.  My mom will be in Paris in a few weeks, and I asked her to look for me - will let you know!



Ooh... 

thanks so much. If they are out of stock, can you ask your mother to ask if they'll have a next shipment? Only if it's no trouble, it would be really kind.

Thanks so much! I can make a real foolproof plan. > hehehe... If there is a stock problem I will have to see if I can reserve some for me to try... hopefully I won't have to do that!

I think the many boots are really cool. I mean, i would use them for a shoot or something, but would I wear them a lot? No. I think they seem to much... like you ladies think.

Also, has anyone read this http://www.fashionologie.com/10494470

I dont know if it's just the journalist who has twisted her words or not translated what she said (if her statement was originally in french) but I find these statements really strange considering she works with an editor of french vogue, is a designer etc.


----------



## ScarceNot

> Also, has anyone read this http://www.fashionologie.com/10494470

"Big breasts and lips. No! I hate those girls."

Was something maybe lost in the translation here? Do you think she was referring
to the popularity of plastic surgery? Cause baby I was born this way, I can't help it.

Isabel, if you're reading this, I just want you to know I don't hate you just because
you have no bubbies.

Love the look of the Manly especially that rich bordeaux suede (although oddly NAP's
bordeaux looks a lot browner than the wine-y tennis shoe bordeaux I've seen elsewhere)
but I can't and won't walk in any kind of a wedge heel.


----------



## Miss.Cherie

I hope it was. Because it just doesn't make sense. I'm not a fan of the bee stung lips  Unless its natural of course!

ScarceNot, do you find it hard to walk in a wedge? I find it much more comfortable than a stilleto, and gives my arch more suppport


----------



## Amsterdam

tb-purselover said:


> Hi Gals, I need your help.
> 
> I have recently received both the Lexy Jacket in Anthracite and Bordeaux. My plan was to keep one and return the other. It is silly to kep both, right? LOL. I could use the money towards something else.
> 
> Anyhoo, I am having a hard time deciding which to keep. I love both of them. I have black hair, dark brown eyes and olive skin. Can you all help me decide?



I have the Lexy in all colors, so if you can afford it why not keep both?
I do think that the bordeaux is a bit more special though, the color is so beautiful (and it's THE color coming season) and looks great with your complexion/hair color.
Could you post some modeling pics?


----------



## ScarceNot

> do you find it hard to walk in a wedge

if we're talking versus a stiletto than a wedge is definitely more stable but 
I find the wedge eliminates the 'heel to toe' rocking motion that is necessary
to propel forward in walking. I find I just...plonk my feet downward in a wedge.


----------



## Miss.Cherie

I guess it depends how you walk usually... I don't do a major heel-toe movement, more a half and half on rocking to plonking


----------



## tb-purselover

KristyDarling said:


> Bordeaux!! I have close to the same  coloring as you with skin that is somewhere between fair and olive. The  bordeaux gives a really pretty "glow" to the skin!


Thanks Kristy, I really do love Bordeaux. It is such a beautiful color. You and I are very close in coloring. I do think I am leaning towards keeping Bordeaux. I am trying to talk DH into letting me keep both . I have a hard time deciding on a lot of things like this. Heehee. Take a look at the pics and tell me what you think .



Amsterdam said:


> I have the Lexy in all colors, so if you can afford it why not keep both?
> I do think that the bordeaux is a bit more special though, the color is  so beautiful (and it's THE color coming season) and looks great with  your complexion/hair color.
> Could you post some modeling pics?


I tried to take pics. But my house has trees around it so it is very dark. This is the best I could do. I know the pics are not that good. What do you think? Believe me, I want to keep both! But I promised DH that I would part with one. Although, I don't think he would whine too much if I kept both lol.

The Bordeaux Lexy is a sz 2. So it is a bit wide in the shoulders. But I think it is okay. Not too wide??











Here is Anthracite. Lighting is better in this picture since it was taken on a day with better light.






Here are my new Wabi trousers in Rust/Navy. They are REALLY beautiful and these pics do not do them justice. They are a very beautiful floral of reddish bordeaux color, rust, and navy.
With flash:






Without flash:


----------



## shamrock0421

THOSE TROUSERS ARE TDF!!!!!!!!!!!!
I love love love love them.

I'm sorry that I missed it, but what are you trying to decide between?  




tb-purselover said:


> Believe me, I want to keep both! But I promised DH that I would part with one.
> 
> The Bordeaux Lexy is a sz 2. So it is a bit wide in the shoulders. But I think it is okay. Not too wide??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Anthracite. Lighting is better in this picture since it was taken on a day with better light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my new Wabi trousers in Rust/Navy. They are REALLY beautiful and these pics do not do them justice. They are a very beautiful floral of reddish bordeaux color, rust, and navy.
> With flash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without flash:


----------



## tb-purselover

Coreena said:


> I feel the bordeaux will suit you the most  it will look really nice against your black hair and olive skin



Thanks Coreena! I took some pics of me in Bordeaux. LMK what you think . Looking at the pics myself. I think you may be right?


----------



## tb-purselover

shamrock0421 said:


> THOSE TROUSERS ARE TDF!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I love love love love them.
> 
> I'm sorry that I missed it, but what are you trying to decide between?



Thanks! I LOOOVE the trousers  too.

I'm trying between the Anthracite or Bordeaux Lexy jacket. Which one to send back? Thanks for your help!


----------



## flower71

tb-purselover said:


> Thanks Kristy, I really do love Bordeaux. It is such a beautiful color. You and I are very close in coloring. I do think I am leaning towards keeping Bordeaux. I am trying to talk DH into letting me keep both . I have a hard time deciding on a lot of things like this. Heehee. Take a look at the pics and tell me what you think .
> 
> 
> I tried to take pics. But my house has trees around it so it is very dark. This is the best I could do. I know the pics are not that good. What do you think? Believe me, I want to keep both! But I promised DH that I would part with one. Although, I don't think he would whine too much if I kept both lol.
> 
> The Bordeaux Lexy is a sz 2. So it is a bit wide in the shoulders. But I think it is okay. Not too wide??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Anthracite. Lighting is better in this picture since it was taken on a day with better light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my new Wabi trousers in Rust/Navy. They are REALLY beautiful and these pics do not do them justice. They are a very beautiful floral of reddish bordeaux color, rust, and navy.
> With flash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without flash:


you look awesome in both...it all depends if you already have bordeaux in your wardrobe etc...I love the black/white, it'll always be "in" and it just brightens the whole look. Just my opinion...they both are lovely!


----------



## juneping

The Bordeaux looks much better. I think IM did such a great color in Bordeaux.


tb-purselover said:


> Thanks Kristy, I really do love Bordeaux. It is such a beautiful color. You and I are very close in coloring. I do think I am leaning towards keeping Bordeaux. I am trying to talk DH into letting me keep both . I have a hard time deciding on a lot of things like this. Heehee. Take a look at the pics and tell me what you think .
> 
> 
> I tried to take pics. But my house has trees around it so it is very dark. This is the best I could do. I know the pics are not that good. What do you think? Believe me, I want to keep both! But I promised DH that I would part with one. Although, I don't think he would whine too much if I kept both lol.
> 
> The Bordeaux Lexy is a sz 2. So it is a bit wide in the shoulders. But I think it is okay. Not too wide??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Anthracite. Lighting is better in this picture since it was taken on a day with better light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my new Wabi trousers in Rust/Navy. They are REALLY beautiful and these pics do not do them justice. They are a very beautiful floral of reddish bordeaux color, rust, and navy.
> With flash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without flash:


----------



## KristyDarling

tb-purselover said:


> Thanks Kristy, I really do love Bordeaux. It is such a beautiful color. You and I are very close in coloring. I do think I am leaning towards keeping Bordeaux. I am trying to talk DH into letting me keep both . I have a hard time deciding on a lot of things like this. Heehee. Take a look at the pics and tell me what you think .
> 
> 
> I tried to take pics. But my house has trees around it so it is very dark. This is the best I could do. I know the pics are not that good. What do you think? Believe me, I want to keep both! But I promised DH that I would part with one. Although, I don't think he would whine too much if I kept both lol.
> 
> The Bordeaux Lexy is a sz 2. So it is a bit wide in the shoulders. But I think it is okay. Not too wide??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Anthracite. Lighting is better in this picture since it was taken on a day with better light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my new Wabi trousers in Rust/Navy. They are REALLY beautiful and these pics do not do them justice. They are a very beautiful floral of reddish bordeaux color, rust, and navy.
> With flash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without flash:



Oh gosh, that is an impossible decision! You look stunning in both and, no, the shoulders don't look too wide.   I myself have very wide shoulders for my height so I always feel self-conscious in IM pieces with shoulder pads, but my DH (who is VERY honest about these things) tells me that the pads look good!  It sometimes takes a 3rd party to be able to convince of that! 

If your hubby won't be too irked if you keep both, I SAY KEEP BOTH!   It's justified because they visually look VERY different from each other -- the bordeaux has a more "solid" look whereas the anthracite has more distinct striping and actually looks like a print. 

The Wabi trousers are to die for! I may need to hunt down a pair for myself! IM does the BEST pants.


----------



## marantfan

Purse lover, both look amazing but if I had to choose would go with the Bordeaux!

Mandicakes, registered with that site but still can't see the IM pics? Do I need to email them too or something? 

Coreena how lucky are you to have all colours in the dickers! I'm still yet to
purchase my first pair! I do have many many other pairs of suede ankle boots though so not high on my priority list... Yet! By the way the jia skirt was at the corner shop yesterday too in their latest delivery...

Is anyone getting the Navajo embroidered jeans? I tried them on again but just not flattering on I don't think?! The denim is really thick and not stretchy and they are cut super low


----------



## oatmella

Miss.Cherie said:


> Ooh...
> 
> thanks so much. If they are out of stock, can you ask your mother to ask if they'll have a next shipment? Only if it's no trouble, it would be really kind.
> 
> Thanks so much! I can make a real foolproof plan. > hehehe... If there is a stock problem I will have to see if I can reserve some for me to try... hopefully I won't have to do that!
> 
> I think the many boots are really cool. I mean, i would use them for a shoot or something, but would I wear them a lot? No. I think they seem to much... like you ladies think.
> 
> Also, has anyone read this http://www.fashionologie.com/10494470
> 
> I dont know if it's just the journalist who has twisted her words or not translated what she said (if her statement was originally in french) but I find these statements really strange considering she works with an editor of french vogue, is a designer etc.



I will definitely have her ask and let you know!  I am hoping she will be able to get a pair of taupe Dickers for me, but they seem to be sold out everywhere.  Wondering if anyone knows which IM boutique would have the best selection in Paris?  I think there is more than one boutique?
I don't think the manly boots are all that wearable, lol.  But they definitely make a statement!  I can't spend that much on boots I couldn't wear all the time, though.


----------



## oatmella

tb-purselover said:


> Thanks Kristy, I really do love Bordeaux. It is such a beautiful color. You and I are very close in coloring. I do think I am leaning towards keeping Bordeaux. I am trying to talk DH into letting me keep both . I have a hard time deciding on a lot of things like this. Heehee. Take a look at the pics and tell me what you think .
> 
> 
> I tried to take pics. But my house has trees around it so it is very dark. This is the best I could do. I know the pics are not that good. What do you think? Believe me, I want to keep both! But I promised DH that I would part with one. Although, I don't think he would whine too much if I kept both lol.
> 
> The Bordeaux Lexy is a sz 2. So it is a bit wide in the shoulders. But I think it is okay. Not too wide??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Anthracite. Lighting is better in this picture since it was taken on a day with better light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my new Wabi trousers in Rust/Navy. They are REALLY beautiful and these pics do not do them justice. They are a very beautiful floral of reddish bordeaux color, rust, and navy.
> With flash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without flash:



I would keep both jackets if you can - they actually look quite different!  I think the jacket is supposed to have a 'structured' shoulder - and it definitely doesn't look too wide on you.  I really like the anthracite jacket too.
Those trousers are really cool!


----------



## Amsterdam

KristyDarling said:


> Oh gosh, that is an impossible decision! You look stunning in both and, no, the shoulders don't look too wide.   I myself have very wide shoulders for my height so I always feel self-conscious in IM pieces with shoulder pads, but my DH (who is VERY honest about these things) tells me that the pads look good!  It sometimes takes a 3rd party to be able to convince of that!
> 
> If your hubby won't be too irked if you keep both, I SAY KEEP BOTH!   It's justified because they visually look VERY different from each other -- the bordeaux has a more "solid" look whereas the anthracite has more distinct striping and actually looks like a print.
> 
> The Wabi trousers are to die for! I may need to hunt down a pair for myself! IM does the BEST pants.



tb-purselover, you look fantastic in both colors and I agree with KristyDarling;
The bordeaux and anthracite look very different, so you can justify keeping both.


----------



## Jayne1

Miss.Cherie said:


> Newest post on my blog ( in signature ) features the Jabeth dress as a transitional piece. Have a look!


Nice blog!


ScarceNot said:


> > Also, has anyone read this http://www.fashionologie.com/10494470
> 
> *"Big breasts and lips. No! I hate those girls."*
> 
> *Was something maybe lost in the translation here? Do you think she was referring
> to the popularity of plastic surgery? Cause baby I was born this way, I can't help it.*
> 
> Isabel, if you're reading this, I just want you to know I don't hate you just because
> you have no bubbies.
> 
> Love the look of the Manly especially that rich bordeaux suede (although oddly NAP's
> bordeaux looks a lot browner than the wine-y tennis shoe bordeaux I've seen elsewhere)
> but I can't and won't walk in any kind of a wedge heel.


I knew immediately that she was talking about the cosmetic surgery trend of super skinny with big boobs.  She said she doesn't like celebrities.  How cool is that?


----------



## oatmella

My chocolate dicker boots came today!  They seem super comfortable, and I think the chocolate color will be great for the fall and winter.  If anyone is wondering about sizing, I think they run true to size, definitely not small at all.  I think they run a bit on the narrow side, though.  I wear a size 7 in almost all shoes, and the 37 fits great and there is room in the toes.
Sorry for the bad iphone pic!


----------



## angelastoel

calisnoopy said:


> thanks sooo much this is super helpful especially not being able to see/try them on in person first!
> 
> im always worried about the arms running too large/loose/baggy which would look a bit odd...especially since im short/petite and wouldn't want the piece being too overwhelming on me.



I have one pic this is the long sleeved one and I also have grey short sleeved one. I noticed they also had another burn out T also short sleeved but with batwings. hope this helps for you.


----------



## calisnoopy

angelastoel said:


> I have one pic this is the long sleeved one and I also have grey short sleeved one. I noticed they also had another burn out T also short sleeved but with batwings. hope this helps for you.


 
thanks sooo much....so this is the long sleeve (fitted) version right?

i ordered the short sleeve low round neck tees in this color and in grey from NAP...but wanted either the 3/4 sleeve boxy cut one or the long sleeve one (which is what you have i think?)

may i ask how you thought sizing ran on this one?  and did you just wear a cami/tank under it since i know its supposed to be quite sheer?


----------



## Jayne1

calisnoopy said:


> thanks sooo much....so this is the long sleeve (fitted) version right?
> 
> i ordered the short sleeve low round neck tees in this color and in grey from NAP...but wanted either the 3/4 sleeve boxy cut one or the long sleeve one (which is what you have i think?)
> 
> may i ask how you thought sizing ran on this one?  and did you just wear a cami/tank under it since i know its supposed to be quite sheer?


That top was really sheer on me -- didn't get it for that reason.


----------



## shamrock0421

The Bordeaux certainly is gorgeous.
No doubt about that.
But I really love the Anthra (black/white) on you.
It just pops and looks amazing on you.

To be honest, you couldn't go wrong with either one.
You rock them both.

But my vote would be the Anthra.

And, damn it, now I want it again!  


tb-purselover said:


> Thanks! I LOOOVE the trousers  too.
> 
> I'm trying between the Anthracite or Bordeaux Lexy jacket. Which one to send back? Thanks for your help!


----------



## shamrock0421

:::butting in since I have same color in short sleeve::::

It is pretty sheer - and I think a cami would look great under it.
The day I wore it, I opted for a really cute black bra and thought it looked cute that way, too.  It's not for everyone.  But it was fun for me.  (Obviously depends on where you're wearing it, too.)

:::butting out again:::


calisnoopy said:


> thanks sooo much....so this is the long sleeve (fitted) version right?
> 
> i ordered the short sleeve low round neck tees in this color and in grey from NAP...but wanted either the 3/4 sleeve boxy cut one or the long sleeve one (which is what you have i think?)
> 
> may i ask how you thought sizing ran on this one? and did you just wear a cami/tank under it since i know its supposed to be quite sheer?


----------



## mandicakes

marantfan said:


> Mandicakes, the corner shop got a big delivery in this afternoon. So much good stuff, had a ball trying everything on!
> 
> They got the denim shirt i was after too- yay! Got it! (well on laybuy!) tried on the fringe dress- so stunning! And in love with the runway waistcoat... Hmm think I'll save for that one. They had some beautiful silk pants too with a bird print..? Sounds odd but they were gorgeous.  And a lot of the feather print stuff and the fringe boots... Aaah isabel Marant dreaming tonight!


oh boy!  I called them and a lovely gal at the Corner Shop sent me through some pic's but said they got so much and asked what I was after. It's difficult because I don't know what to ask for since I don't know what they have... Asked for about 5 items but didn't have any. Wish I could see their stock.

Congrat's on getting the skirt. What a good find. I think there is going to be a fair bit getting released now... Finally the wait is over


----------



## mandicakes

Coreena said:


> Really, thats strange NAP is really good. I normally email them and they will reply me either the same day or the very next day. What are you after? I will ask them for you?


I'm after the knits that I posted in the pic's (yesterday). I know they are getting the black one just because they had it in one of their magazines and you can click on it but it says 'not in stock yet'.  I'm chasing down that cream thick cable knit though as well and the coat. 

Any help you could give would be appreciated...


----------



## mandicakes

Coreena said:


> I feel the same as you kristydarling, feel they are a little OTT, very seasonal. No im sure you can pull anything off kristy, you r one hip mum!  I love the dickers they are very classic and really do go with almost everything... anyone and everyone who wears them looks good hehehe ...


Hi Coreena

I liked the boots but personally I wouldn't wear them enough.  If I were to go for something with a fringe, I would chase down a pair of the Dana boots from a couple of seasons ago.  I loved those.

The Manly boots do look gorgeous though. I think it comes down to personal style and having the right attitude to pull them off. That's everything.


----------



## mandicakes

tb-purselover said:


> Hi Gals, I need your help.
> 
> I have recently received both the Lexy Jacket in Anthracite and Bordeaux. My plan was to keep one and return the other. It is silly to kep both, right? LOL. I could use the money towards something else.
> 
> Anyhoo, I am having a hard time deciding which to keep. I love both of them. I have black hair, dark brown eyes and olive skin. Can you all help me decide?


I would go with the bordo as well. Absolutely stunning colour and I think it is a bit more unusual. I'm sure there will be other black/white jackets that could fill that colour void


----------



## mandicakes

marantfan said:


> Purse lover, both look amazing but if I had to choose would go with the Bordeaux!
> 
> Mandicakes, registered with that site but still can't see the IM pics? Do I need to email them too or something?
> 
> Coreena how lucky are you to have all colours in the dickers! I'm still yet to
> purchase my first pair! I do have many many other pairs of suede ankle boots though so not high on my priority list... Yet! By the way the jia skirt was at the corner shop yesterday too in their latest delivery...
> 
> Is anyone getting the Navajo embroidered jeans? I tried them on again but just not flattering on I don't think?! The denim is really thick and not stretchy and they are cut super low


Hi marantfan,

How about you drop me a personal message regarding the log in to that site and I can send you some details. I originally had the same issue and contacted them to set me up. I thought it was just me but evidently not. They have an amazing range.

Oh heads up... I received the Rejane oversized shearling coat but it was massive!  I had to post it back but of course I took some pic's first for all the purse forum lovely ladies.  I'll post them over the weekend


----------



## am2022

Wow I have at least 5 pages of marant news that I'm going thru right now.
I'm on vAca with dh and the kids and no Internet x 4 days until today .... Typing and scrolling on my iPhone and it's not that easy ...

Even my happy face is ancient ... 

Zzhoneybee congrats.... My younger sister passed her local boards last week and she is now preparing for usmle 1 and 2.  

Birkingal thanks for all your wonderful spy pics !!! Haven't been to Paris. Will visit next year and I will read your blog for restaurants to visit !

Tb , sham  loving all the pics!

I'm still not done with the rest of the pages though... I'm lying down on my bed trying to contemplate if I should get myself a vodka bottle in Skegway Alaska before the ship leaves in an hour... LOl!!  The bartenders are not mixing my martinis right for the past 2 nights..  Dh is at the spa while kids just got checked in at their clubs ... And I'm just enjoying tPf... It would be better though with a lemon drop 




zzhoneybee said:


> I can't wait either!!!!!      Isabel Marant, we Love You!!
> 
> AMACASA- I passed the boards! YIPPEEE!!!


----------



## Jayne1

Are those gauzy, semi sheer, long, _Ghazo fine-knit scarves_ worth the money?  They cost $295, but look to me like any other semi-sheer gauzy scarf.  

Should I wait for something that really looks unique and very "Isabel Marant?"


----------



## hktaitai

Coreena said:


> hey hktaitai!  awww you're such a sweetheart!  How much did you pay for your fur coat, so I can get an idea how much it should cost me here in australia  I really do want them. Im lusting over a few of the fur coats atm Xp finding it hard to decide which one I like most of all. Might get the sales ladies to take pics with them on so I can get an idea of what they would look like on me hehe
> 
> I heard from a little birdie that the IM fur coat have gone up a lot compared to previous years? is that true?
> 
> wow!! which fur vest did you wear in tokyo?



Hey *Coreena*, I have paid a deposit of ~USD1000 for the fur coat. Though the actual retail is unknown yet, like many of us have guessed, I too believe that the price will raise rather substantially compared with last year's  I'll let you know once I get the call from the shopgirls.  By the way I've chosen the one of straight fur, but reckon that the curly lambs fur has started to grow on me, too.  Gosh.  What should I do?

I wore mostly the Xacala vest in Tokyo.  Though I actually also brought along the Xanuco jacket as well, oftentimes it was just not cold enough to wear it, 'cos most of my activities were confined indoor - no prize for guessing correctly what I did all the time XP


----------



## hktaitai

birkingal said:


> *hktaitai*, I miss Hong Kong! I used to stock up on shoes each time I visited HK because no one carries any shoes in either size 34 or 35. As for the food....   I must've gained 5 pounds within 2 days from gorging on the local cuisine.



Hi hi, *birkingal*, you have such small feet!  A picture of how the exquisite Manolos and Louboutins remained on the size 34-35 racks untouched during the crazy sale of Lane Crawford - whereas the size 36-37 racks were left almost empty - popped up in my head immediately!  I wish you were there to grab all these beauties!!!!!  Gosh, Hong Kong is heaven for ladies with small feet!  You really should plan your next trip to Hong Kong according to the schedule of Lane Crawford's sale seasons


----------



## hktaitai

tb-purselover said:


> Thanks Kristy, I really do love Bordeaux. It is such a beautiful color. You and I are very close in coloring. I do think I am leaning towards keeping Bordeaux. I am trying to talk DH into letting me keep both . I have a hard time deciding on a lot of things like this. Heehee. Take a look at the pics and tell me what you think .
> 
> 
> I tried to take pics. But my house has trees around it so it is very dark. This is the best I could do. I know the pics are not that good. What do you think? Believe me, I want to keep both! But I promised DH that I would part with one. Although, I don't think he would whine too much if I kept both lol.
> 
> The Bordeaux Lexy is a sz 2. So it is a bit wide in the shoulders. But I think it is okay. Not too wide??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Anthracite. Lighting is better in this picture since it was taken on a day with better light.



*tb* you look SO pretty!!!


----------



## hktaitai

oatmella said:


> My chocolate dicker boots came today!  They seem super comfortable, and I think the chocolate color will be great for the fall and winter.  If anyone is wondering about sizing, I think they run true to size, definitely not small at all.  I think they run a bit on the narrow side, though.  I wear a size 7 in almost all shoes, and the 37 fits great and there is room in the toes.
> Sorry for the bad iphone pic!



Hi *oatmella*, chocolate is an absolutely lovely choice!  Congrats


----------



## hktaitai

KristyDarling said:


> I think they are OTT, but that's part of their appeal. I really enjoy seeing these on the young chic trendy gals! The movement of the fringe is so fun! They're harder to pull off for old broads like me whose style is a little more restrained. I personally tend to stick with IM's less statementy shoes like the Dickers and Franklins...they work better with my overall aesthetic and lifestyle as a busy working mom.



Totally agree with you *KristyDarling * They are fun to watch, and look divine on young, leggy gals; it's just not me


----------



## hktaitai

tb-purselover said:


> Hi Gals, I need your help.
> 
> I have recently received both the Lexy Jacket in Anthracite and Bordeaux. My plan was to keep one and return the other. It is silly to kep both, right? LOL. I could use the money towards something else.
> 
> Anyhoo, I am having a hard time deciding which to keep. I love both of them. I have black hair, dark brown eyes and olive skin. Can you all help me decide?



NO, darling *tb-purselover*, it's NOT silly at all!  I'm keeping 3


----------



## hktaitai

Miss.Cherie said:


> Newest post on my blog ( in signature ) features the Jabeth dress as a transitional piece. Have a look!



Love your blog, *Miss.Cherie*! Thanks for sharing


----------



## hktaitai

Jayne1 said:


> Are those gauzy, semi sheer, long, _Ghazo fine-knit scarves_ worth the money?  They cost $295, but look to me like any other semi-sheer gauzy scarf.
> 
> Should I wait for something that really looks unique and very "Isabel Marant?"



Hi *Jayne1*, I'd say yes they are totally value-for-money IMO  I've got one in Cerise (iPhone photo doesn't capture the color correctly, though; check out NAP pics instead for the true color) and love it.


----------



## hktaitai

duplicate post


----------



## oatmella

hktaitai said:


> Hi *oatmella*, chocolate is an absolutely lovely choice!  Congrats



Thank you, hktaitai


----------



## oatmella

hktaitai said:


> Hi *Jayne1*, I'd say yes they are totally value-for-money IMO  I've got one in Cerise (iPhone photo doesn't capture the color correctly, though; check out NAP pics instead for the true color) and love it.



The cerise scarf is very pretty!  I've been eyeing them on NAP and was also wondering if they are worth it.


----------



## Miss.Cherie

oatmella thanks so much. 

Also can you walk in boots that are a size too big? I am still a teenager  and I don't want to ever grow out of these!
I guess if I ever do grow out of them I can resell them.


----------



## birkingal

hktaitai said:


> Hi hi, *birkingal*, you have such small feet!  A picture of how the exquisite Manolos and Louboutins remained on the size 34-35 racks untouched during the crazy sale of Lane Crawford - whereas the size 36-37 racks were left almost empty - popped up in my head immediately!  I wish you were there to grab all these beauties!!!!!  Gosh, Hong Kong is heaven for ladies with small feet!  You really should plan your next trip to Hong Kong according to the schedule of Lane Crawford's sale seasons



hktaitai, REALLY??!! How I wish I could've been there? When do they hold their sales? One of the best sales I've ever been to was when On Pedder held a warehouse sale which I just happened to come across. Oh my goodness, the rack that held size 34 was practically empty of people so I could choose my shoes in peace. The selection was divine and the discount was incredible. As for the other racks, I watched as fights broke out etc etc.


----------



## birkingal

hktaitai said:


> Hey *Coreena*, I have paid a deposit of ~USD1000 for the fur coat. Though the actual retail is unknown yet, like many of us have guessed, I too believe that the price will raise rather substantially compared with last year's  I'll let you know once I get the call from the shopgirls.  By the way I've chosen the one of straight fur, but reckon that the curly lambs fur has started to grow on me, too.  Gosh.  What should I do?
> 
> I wore mostly the Xacala vest in Tokyo.  Though I actually also brought along the Xanuco jacket as well, oftentimes it was just not cold enough to wear it, 'cos most of my activities were confined indoor - no prize for guessing correctly what I did all the time XP



wow, these are incredible! LOL. I have to agree with your sister though - they're both alike but then I agree with you too.... one doesn't have sleeves  

I suggest you come and visit me in the UK to get more wear out of them


----------



## Miss.Cherie

birkingirl I love your blog!  And you are so lucky to have small feet! At sales there will always be shoes for you... My size is always out of stock!


----------



## shamrock0421

Have a WONDERFUL vacation and drink lots of extra vodka for your friend Shammy!!!!!



amacasa said:


> Wow I have at least 5 pages of marant news that I'm going thru right now.
> I'm on vAca with dh and the kids and no Internet x 4 days until today .... Typing and scrolling on my iPhone and it's not that easy ...
> 
> Even my happy face is ancient ...
> 
> Zzhoneybee congrats.... My younger sister passed her local boards last week and she is now preparing for usmle 1 and 2.
> 
> Birkingal thanks for all your wonderful spy pics !!! Haven't been to Paris. Will visit next year and I will read your blog for restaurants to visit !
> 
> Tb , sham loving all the pics!
> 
> I'm still not done with the rest of the pages though... I'm lying down on my bed trying to contemplate if I should get myself a vodka bottle in Skegway Alaska before the ship leaves in an hour... LOl!! The bartenders are not mixing my martinis right for the past 2 nights.. Dh is at the spa while kids just got checked in at their clubs ... And I'm just enjoying tPf... It would be better though with a lemon drop


----------



## shamrock0421

What a gorgeous color!



hktaitai said:


> Hi *Jayne1*, I'd say yes they are totally value-for-money IMO  I've got one in Cerise (iPhone photo doesn't capture the color correctly, though; check out NAP pics instead for the true color) and love it.


----------



## hktaitai

oatmella said:


> The cerise scarf is very pretty!  I've been eyeing them on NAP and was also wondering if they are worth it.




I highly recommen it *oatmella*


----------



## hktaitai

birkingal said:


> hktaitai, REALLY??!! How I wish I could've been there? When do they hold their sales? One of the best sales I've ever been to was when On Pedder held a warehouse sale which I just happened to come across. Oh my goodness, the rack that held size 34 was practically empty of people so I could choose my shoes in peace. The selection was divine and the discount was incredible. As for the other racks, I watched as fights broke out etc etc.



Haha, *birkingal*, you'll get the same experience if you were at the Lane Crawford sale. By the way you know that On Pedder is a subsidiary of Lane Crawford don't you? It's called On Pedder 'cos the first store was opened on Pedder Street in Central. Lane Crawford saw the untapped potential of the accessories market then and decided to spin off it's business to snatch the golden opportunity. Smart move 

Lane Crawford does nearly month-long sale in August and December/January. They also have an outlet in Aberdeen. And when you're in Aberdeen, you must not miss the Joyce outlet.


----------



## hktaitai

birkingal said:


> wow, these are incredible! LOL. I have to agree with your sister though - they're both alike but then I agree with you too.... one doesn't have sleeves
> 
> I suggest you come and visit me in the UK to get more wear out of them



You still remember my sister's comment XD

That's a good idea  In fact I usually visit my parents in the UK in the summer when the weather is extraordinarily lovely


----------



## hktaitai

shamrock0421 said:


> What a gorgeous color!





Thanks *shamrock0421*


----------



## KristyDarling

amacasa said:


> Wow I have at least 5 pages of marant news that I'm going thru right now.
> I'm on vAca with dh and the kids and no Internet x 4 days until today .... Typing and scrolling on my iPhone and it's not that easy ...
> 
> Even my happy face is ancient ...
> 
> Zzhoneybee congrats.... My younger sister passed her local boards last week and she is now preparing for usmle 1 and 2.
> 
> Birkingal thanks for all your wonderful spy pics !!! Haven't been to Paris. Will visit next year and I will read your blog for restaurants to visit !
> 
> Tb , sham  loving all the pics!
> 
> I'm still not done with the rest of the pages though... I'm lying down on my bed trying to contemplate if I should get myself a vodka bottle in Skegway Alaska before the ship leaves in an hour... LOl!!  The bartenders are not mixing my martinis right for the past 2 nights..  Dh is at the spa while kids just got checked in at their clubs ... And I'm just enjoying tPf... It would be better though with a lemon drop



Amacasa, have a wonderful time on your vacation (sounds like a cruise??)!!! Come back and tell us all about it!


----------



## angelastoel

calisnoopy said:


> thanks sooo much....so this is the long sleeve (fitted) version right?
> 
> i ordered the short sleeve low round neck tees in this color and in grey from NAP...but wanted either the 3/4 sleeve boxy cut one or the long sleeve one (which is what you have i think?)
> 
> may i ask how you thought sizing ran on this one?  and did you just wear a cami/tank under it since i know its supposed to be quite sheer?



The sizing is a little bit small. I wear or just a skin colouren bra or when I need more covering I wear a grey tank underneath.


----------



## Miss.Cherie

thanks so much for the compliments on my blog 


urrrr everyday I feel more and more need for dickers....


----------



## Miss.Cherie

also, for winter I really want a leather aviator jacket. The ones I'm liking have shearling or fur collars. My favourite is a dark chestnut chocolate brown. But will this look terrible with black dickers? Because I will buy a black one just so it looks good with them..


----------



## vancitygirl

Hey Oatmella,

They look amazing!  Too bad Nida boutique told me they couldn't ship to Canada, even though they had previously told me they could.  So bummed...  Lucky you, got the last 37.  Enjoy them!!  



oatmella said:


> My chocolate dicker boots came today!  They seem super comfortable, and I think the chocolate color will be great for the fall and winter.  If anyone is wondering about sizing, I think they run true to size, definitely not small at all.  I think they run a bit on the narrow side, though.  I wear a size 7 in almost all shoes, and the 37 fits great and there is room in the toes.
> Sorry for the bad iphone pic!


----------



## Jayne1

I've been debating whether to get this coat now, or wait for a sale, hoping it will still be there. I ended up getting it now, because I love the grey and didn't want it to sell out.  It also comes in a deep red colour, but I love grey so much more.

I wanted to go down a size to a "1" but the SA talked me out of it. Either she knows that "1" will sell out and has customers, or she really thinks this size 2 jacket should fit extra roomy.  (I'm usually a "2" but not in her really snug jackets, then I have to go to a "3".)

I think I'm the only one here who buys the more basic and boring pieces. I know I won't wear anything too unusual, but I love to see the unusual IM pieces that people do buy!


----------



## tb-purselover

Aww, thanks everyone for giving me your time and opinions! It was so helpful.

Based on the most feedback, most seem to vote for the Bordeaux! I think I love it best on me too. So I will definitely be keeping it.

As for the Anthra, DH said I can keep it too if I want. So, I just need to decide to keep it or let it go. I am leaning towards keeping it too. But, I will make my final decision in a day or so. Thanks so much everyone!



KristyDarling said:


> Oh gosh, that is an impossible decision!  You look stunning in both and, no, the shoulders don't look too wide.    I myself have very wide shoulders for my height so I always feel  self-conscious in IM pieces with shoulder pads, but my DH (who is VERY  honest about these things) tells me that the pads look good!  It sometimes takes a 3rd party to be able to convince of that!
> 
> If your hubby won't be too irked if you keep both, I SAY KEEP BOTH!    It's justified because they visually look VERY different from each  other -- the bordeaux has a more "solid" look whereas the anthracite has  more distinct striping and actually looks like a print.
> 
> The Wabi trousers are to die for! I may need to hunt down a pair for myself! IM does the BEST pants.



Yes Kristy!!! You NEED to hunt down these trousers. They are TDF!!! I love them.



Amsterdam said:


> I have the Lexy in all colors, so if you can afford it why not keep both?
> I do think that the bordeaux is a bit more special though, the color is  so beautiful (and it's THE color coming season) and looks great with  your complexion/hair color.
> Could you post some modeling pics?





flower71 said:


> you look awesome in both...it  all depends if you already have bordeaux in your wardrobe etc...I love  the black/white, it'll always be "in" and it just brightens the whole  look. Just my opinion...they both are lovely!





juneping said:


> The Bordeaux looks much better. I think IM did such a great color in Bordeaux.





oatmella said:


> I would keep both jackets if you can - they  actually look quite different!  I think the jacket is supposed to have a  'structured' shoulder - and it definitely doesn't look too wide on you.   I really like the anthracite jacket too.
> Those trousers are really cool!





shamrock0421 said:


> The Bordeaux certainly is gorgeous.
> No doubt about that.
> But I really love the Anthra (black/white) on you.
> It just pops and looks amazing on you.
> 
> To be honest, you couldn't go wrong with either one.
> You rock them both.
> 
> But my vote would be the Anthra.
> 
> And, damn it, now I want it again!





mandicakes said:


> I would go with the bordo as well. Absolutely  stunning colour and I think it is a bit more unusual. I'm sure there  will be other black/white jackets that could fill that colour  void





hktaitai said:


> NO, darling *tb-purselover*, it's NOT silly at all!  I'm keeping 3



Thanks so much hktaitai for the lovely compliments! It means a lot coming from you since you are put together so well.

I am leaning towards keeping both!


----------



## Miss.Cherie

Jayne your coat is not at all boring! It's simple, but thats why it's so amazing! You can throw it on over anything and it will look effortlessly chic. 

I wish I had the extra cash to buy that ;D


----------



## tb-purselover

I actually love this jacket Jayne! If I didn't already have a grey, thick peacoat jacket I would totally get this. It is much more stylish then a peacoat imho! I would love to see action pics when you get it.




Jayne1 said:


> I've been debating whether to get this coat now, or wait for a sale, hoping it will still be there. I ended up getting it now, because I love the grey and didn't want it to sell out.  It also comes in a deep red colour, but I love grey so much more.
> 
> I wanted to go down a size to a "1" but the SA talked me out of it. Either she knows that "1" will sell out and has customers, or she really thinks this size 2 jacket should fit extra roomy.  (I'm usually a "2" but not in her really snug jackets, then I have to go to a "3".)
> 
> I think I'm the only one here who buys the more basic and boring pieces. I know I won't wear anything too unusual, but I love to see the unusual IM pieces that people do buy!


----------



## Jayne1

tb-purselover said:


> I actually love this jacket Jayne! If I didn't already have a grey, thick peacoat jacket I would totally get this. It is much more stylish then a peacoat imho! I would love to see action pics when you get it.


Well, a pea-jacket usually has a lining and these don't -- so I don't know how warm it will be.  You may need it after all.  lol

I was wearing it in the store for a while and I wasn't even that hot and today is a scorcher.  It's not as itchy as some of her other pieces... but it's nothing like cashmere either...


----------



## mandicakes

Jayne1 said:


> I've been debating whether to get this coat now, or wait for a sale, hoping it will still be there. I ended up getting it now, because I love the grey and didn't want it to sell out.  It also comes in a deep red colour, but I love grey so much more.
> 
> I wanted to go down a size to a "1" but the SA talked me out of it. Either she knows that "1" will sell out and has customers, or she really thinks this size 2 jacket should fit extra roomy.  (I'm usually a "2" but not in her really snug jackets, then I have to go to a "3".)
> 
> I think I'm the only one here who buys the more basic and boring pieces. I know I won't wear anything too unusual, but I love to see the unusual IM pieces that people do buy!


Absolutely gorgeous coat. I was eyeing it off in the red but it's sold out. I love the grey though. Your photos show much more detail than online photos. I was steering away from the grey because I have so many grey coats but there is always room for a fabulous coat right? 

You sound like you know your style. That's a great thing! Buying items that are wearable. You will have that coat I bet for years. Absolutely gorgeous buy!


----------



## marantfan

Love this coat! 





Jayne1 said:


> I've been debating whether to get this coat now, or wait for a sale, hoping it will still be there. I ended up getting it now, because I love the grey and didn't want it to sell out.  It also comes in a deep red colour, but I love grey so much more.
> 
> I wanted to go down a size to a "1" but the SA talked me out of it. Either she knows that "1" will sell out and has customers, or she really thinks this size 2 jacket should fit extra roomy.  (I'm usually a "2" but not in her really snug jackets, then I have to go to a "3".)
> 
> I think I'm the only one here who buys the more basic and boring pieces. I know I won't wear anything too unusual, but I love to see the unusual IM pieces that people do buy!


----------



## marantfan

Isabel Marant SS12 show Friday September 30th at 3:30pm! Yay! Something to look forward to!


----------



## KristyDarling

Jayne1 said:


> I've been debating whether to get this coat now, or wait for a sale, hoping it will still be there. I ended up getting it now, because I love the grey and didn't want it to sell out.  It also comes in a deep red colour, but I love grey so much more.
> 
> I wanted to go down a size to a "1" but the SA talked me out of it. Either she knows that "1" will sell out and has customers, or she really thinks this size 2 jacket should fit extra roomy.  (I'm usually a "2" but not in her really snug jackets, then I have to go to a "3".)
> 
> I think I'm the only one here who buys the more basic and boring pieces. I know I won't wear anything too unusual, but I love to see the unusual IM pieces that people do buy!



EXCELLENT purchase!  No one does boyfriend jackets like IM. And your SA was right -- this needs to fit slouchy/roomy in order to achieve the intended effect. It'll look so chic with form-fitting pants or skinny jeans...and black knee boots. DIVINE!!! 

I hear ya on preferring the more "basic" IM pieces. With the exception of my Jordan jacket, I am the same exact way. I almost always gravitate towards her simpler looks. Thank goodness she does "spare and edgy" beautifully. But, she's also obviously a master of embellishment,... there's something for everyone.


----------



## mandicakes

For all of you lovely ladies that are in love with the navajo print dress that NAP had in the cream... Mytheresa has just received it in the navy. It's gorgeous! Since it seems a lot of the ladies loved the navy in the Jia skirt I thought there would be some interested in the dress.  All sizes are available....  Here is the link:

http://www.mytheresa.com/int_en/silk-print-dress-118011.html


----------



## mandicakes

You are an angel!  finding these things... How on earth to you find out all about these things?!  I can't wait for some pic's


----------



## tonkamama

Jayne1 said:


> I've been debating whether to get this coat now, or wait for a sale, hoping it will still be there. I ended up getting it now, because I love the grey and didn't want it to sell out.  It also comes in a deep red colour, but I love grey so much more.
> 
> I wanted to go down a size to a "1" but the SA talked me out of it. Either she knows that "1" will sell out and has customers, or she really thinks this size 2 jacket should fit extra roomy.  (I'm usually a "2" but not in her really snug jackets, then I have to go to a "3".)
> 
> I think I'm the only one here who buys the more basic and boring pieces. I know I won't wear anything too unusual, but I love to see the unusual IM pieces that people do buy!


Great jacket!!  I love all the detail about this jacket and I do love grey color!!  Would you please do some modeling pictures for us?  So I can "visualize" myself in it...


----------



## Coreena

tb-purselover said:


> Thanks Kristy, I really do love Bordeaux. It is such a beautiful color. You and I are very close in coloring. I do think I am leaning towards keeping Bordeaux. I am trying to talk DH into letting me keep both . I have a hard time deciding on a lot of things like this. Heehee. Take a look at the pics and tell me what you think .
> 
> 
> I tried to take pics. But my house has trees around it so it is very dark. This is the best I could do. I know the pics are not that good. What do you think? Believe me, I want to keep both! But I promised DH that I would part with one. Although, I don't think he would whine too much if I kept both lol.
> 
> The Bordeaux Lexy is a sz 2. So it is a bit wide in the shoulders. But I think it is okay. Not too wide??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Anthracite. Lighting is better in this picture since it was taken on a day with better light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my new Wabi trousers in Rust/Navy. They are REALLY beautiful and these pics do not do them justice. They are a very beautiful floral of reddish bordeaux color, rust, and navy.
> With flash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without flash:


Bordeaux Lexy all the way tb-purselover! goes really well with your pants  Good luck with deciding, i Know its so hard! XP


----------



## Coreena

oatmella said:


> My chocolate dicker boots came today!  They seem super comfortable, and I think the chocolate color will be great for the fall and winter.  If anyone is wondering about sizing, I think they run true to size, definitely not small at all.  I think they run a bit on the narrow side, though.  I wear a size 7 in almost all shoes, and the 37 fits great and there is room in the toes.
> Sorry for the bad iphone pic!


hey oatmella love the chocolate dickers. The only place that has them here is the new guard but they are going for $799 I cant bring myself to buy them for that price. I feel like i being ripped off since I only paid AUD 475 from NAP XP


----------



## Coreena

mandicakes said:


> I'm after the knits that I posted in the pic's (yesterday). I know they are getting the black one just because they had it in one of their magazines and you can click on it but it says 'not in stock yet'.  I'm chasing down that cream thick cable knit though as well and the coat.
> 
> Any help you could give would be appreciated...


hey mandicakes, I know that thenewguard are getting all the items you have listed. They havent arrived as yet. They gve me a list that showed roughly what they would cost they seem a  little high tho. Blazer from memory is around $900 and whitish cream knit pullover is like $650. 

I agree so love the dana boots, but they are completely sold out now. Ive seen the camo version but personally not my cup of tea. So I went to Elle in nedlands to check them out and confirmed that I really dont like them and the wedge heel is really high. I could barely walk in them lol .. maybe because I have really small feet XP I feel the shorter version of the manly boots do look nice with whos who are more leggy


----------



## hktaitai

tb-purselover said:


> Aww, thanks everyone for giving me your time and opinions! It was so helpful.
> 
> Thanks so much hktaitai for the lovely compliments! It means a lot coming from you since you are put together so well.
> I am leaning towards keeping both!



Hi *tb-purselover* you're such a sweetie 
Yes, do keep both!!!


----------



## Coreena

hktaitai said:


> Hey *Coreena*, I have paid a deposit of ~USD1000 for the fur coat. Though the actual retail is unknown yet, like many of us have guessed, I too believe that the price will raise rather substantially compared with last year's  I'll let you know once I get the call from the shopgirls.  By the way I've chosen the one of straight fur, but reckon that the curly lambs fur has started to grow on me, too.  Gosh.  What should I do?
> 
> I wore mostly the Xacala vest in Tokyo.  Though I actually also brought along the Xanuco jacket as well, oftentimes it was just not cold enough to wear it, 'cos most of my activities were confined indoor - no prize for guessing correctly what I did all the time XP


hey hk! I love your fur coat and vest, really beautiful  Yes Ive been given rough guide as well but I waiting for it to arrive so I know for certain what they will cost. I want the lambs wool fur. Im after the black and white one. I will decide which one ill get when it arrives XP But SA told me both are lined which is great wont get any fur on my clothing  i think she said it is costing more because its full length. so more material, darn! lol .. 

if you dont mind me asking how much did you pay for you IM Xacala vest?  Also what size did you get? is it small to size or large to size?  xx


----------



## hktaitai

Jayne1 said:


> I've been debating whether to get this coat now, or wait for a sale, hoping it will still be there. I ended up getting it now, because I love the grey and didn't want it to sell out.  It also comes in a deep red colour, but I love grey so much more.
> I wanted to go down a size to a "1" but the SA talked me out of it. Either she knows that "1" will sell out and has customers, or she really thinks this size 2 jacket should fit extra roomy.  (I'm usually a "2" but not in her really snug jackets, then I have to go to a "3".)
> I think I'm the only one here who buys the more basic and boring pieces.



No you are not alone dear *Jayne1*! Marant charms us equally through her basics and extravagant pieces 
Congrats on your grey boyfriend coat! Excellent choice


----------



## Coreena

Jayne1 said:


> I've been debating whether to get this coat now, or wait for a sale, hoping it will still be there. I ended up getting it now, because I love the grey and didn't want it to sell out.  It also comes in a deep red colour, but I love grey so much more.
> 
> I wanted to go down a size to a "1" but the SA talked me out of it. Either she knows that "1" will sell out and has customers, or she really thinks this size 2 jacket should fit extra roomy.  (I'm usually a "2" but not in her really snug jackets, then I have to go to a "3".)
> 
> I think I'm the only one here who buys the more basic and boring pieces. I know I won't wear anything too unusual, but I love to see the unusual IM pieces that people do buy!


jayne1, I bought IM ina coat . I really wanted the size 0 which i almost got as it arrived back into stock then someone with quick fingers bought it before me, doh! Anyway I ended up going with a size 1 because there was free freight till 29/8 so i bought it and yeah its large. I definitely needed the size 0 but i think im just going to get it altered so that the sleeves arent so long. But either way i still love it, its really beautiful but yes a little itchy lol .. 

enjoy your coat jayne1


----------



## Coreena

marantfan said:


> Isabel Marant SS12 show Friday September 30th at 3:30pm! Yay! Something to look forward to!


thanks for the heads up marantfan, you're a legend!  can you watch it live somewhere?


----------



## Coreena

I mean on the net hehee


----------



## hktaitai

Coreena said:


> hey hk! I love your fur coat and vest, really beautiful  Yes Ive been given rough guide as well but I waiting for it to arrive so I know for certain what they will cost. I want the lambs wool fur. Im after the black and white one. I will decide which one ill get when it arrives XP But SA told me both are lined which is great wont get any fur on my clothing  i think she said it is costing more because its full length. so more material, darn! lol ..
> if you dont mind me asking how much did you pay for you IM Xacala vest?  Also what size did you get? is it small to size or large to size?  xx



Dear *Coreena* of course I don't mind  I couldnt remember the exact amount I paid after VIP discount but, roughly, the retail of the Xacala was about HKD12500. I got mine in size 0, which is roomy enough for layering over sweaters and even a biker jacket. And since it is a knitted fur vest, it can also be layered under a coat or thicker jacket without looking silly. Very versatile indeed


----------



## Jayne1

Coreena said:


> jayne1, I bought IM ina coat . I really wanted the size 0 which i almost got as it arrived back into stock then someone with quick fingers bought it before me, doh! Anyway I ended up going with a size 1 because there was free freight till 29/8 so i bought it and yeah its large.* I definitely needed the size 0 but i think im just going to get it altered so that the sleeves arent so long*. But either way i still love it, its really beautiful but yes a little itchy lol ..
> 
> enjoy your coat jayne1


You find the sleeves long? I find them a bit short.  I'll put up with it, but I prefer really longish sleeves that almost cover the tops of my hands.  

The strange thing is, the dark burgundy coat had even shorter sleeves (shorter than 'bracelet' length sleeves) than the grey.    

I took a few bad pictures while in the store and was comparing both sizes and both colours at home and the burgundy has shorter sleeves -- the kind that make me look like I grew out it.  Another reason I prefered the grey, I guess.


----------



## Coreena

hktaitai said:


> Dear *Coreena* of course I don't mind  I couldnt remember the exact amount I paid after VIP discount but, roughly, the retail of the Xacala was about HKD12500. I got mine in size 0, which is roomy enough for layering over sweaters and even a biker jacket. And since it is a knitted fur vest, it can also be layered under a coat or thicker jacket without looking silly. Very versatile indeed


hey hk!  thats really good value! well if you ever decide to sell if im welling to buy it hehehe.. just love that vest  Really is a great piece, since you can put it over so many different outfit, so chic!  

Im so looking forward to seeing the IM furs come in. so lusting over a nice fur vest, but i didnt see any in her collection  so will opt for a nice fur coat hehe ..


----------



## Coreena

Jayne1 said:


> You find the sleeves long? I find them a bit short.  I'll put up with it, but I prefer really longish sleeves that almost cover the tops of my hands.
> 
> The strange thing is, the dark burgundy coat had even shorter sleeves (shorter than 'bracelet' length sleeves) than the grey.
> 
> I took a few bad pictures while in the store and was comparing both sizes and both colours at home and the burgundy has shorter sleeves -- the kind that make me look like I grew out it.  Another reason I prefered the grey, I guess.


Hey jayne1! sorry, they arent long they are not cropped which is what I like  yes strangely I like the cropped look  Im not a fan of the burgundy, love the grey tho  

Once I get it altered to it should be a perfect fit, 0 would have been perfect tho


----------



## tb-purselover

Jayne1 said:


> Well, a pea-jacket usually has a lining and these don't -- so I don't know how warm it will be.  You may need it after all.  lol
> 
> I was wearing it in the store for a while and I wasn't even that hot and today is a scorcher.  It's not as itchy as some of her other pieces... but it's nothing like cashmere either...



Oh now you must post modeling pics when you receive it! I have to see it. Pairing it with skinny jeans and boots will be TDF.


----------



## tb-purselover

Coreena said:


> Bordeaux Lexy all the way tb-purselover! goes really well with your pants  Good luck with deciding, i Know its so hard! XP



Thanks Coreena! That's one more vote for Bordeaux. 

I was surprised how cool it looked with the pants. Buying online is always risky because colors onscreen can be off. But it worked out, . I can't wait to wear the outfit when it starts to get colder out!


----------



## tb-purselover

I love your chocolate dickers oatmella! Aren't they so comfortable . 



oatmella said:


> My chocolate dicker boots came today!  They seem super comfortable, and I think the chocolate color will be great for the fall and winter.  If anyone is wondering about sizing, I think they run true to size, definitely not small at all.  I think they run a bit on the narrow side, though.  I wear a size 7 in almost all shoes, and the 37 fits great and there is room in the toes.
> Sorry for the bad iphone pic!


----------



## Coreena

tb-purselover said:


> Thanks Coreena! That's one more vote for Bordeaux.
> 
> I was surprised how cool it looked with the pants. Buying online is always risky because colors onscreen can be off. But it worked out, . I can't wait to wear the outfit when it starts to get colder out!


have you decided which one you will keep?  if you have the money could keep both  they are both very different


----------



## Miss.Cherie

have any of you ladies been to the paris boutiques? which one has the best service, stock etc usually? tia!


----------



## Coreena

hktaitai said:


> Dear *Coreena* of course I don't mind  I couldnt remember the exact amount I paid after VIP discount but, roughly, the retail of the Xacala was about HKD12500. I got mine in size 0, which is roomy enough for layering over sweaters and even a biker jacket. And since it is a knitted fur vest, it can also be layered under a coat or thicker jacket without looking silly. Very versatile indeed


hello hktaitai in the coat version is it also roomy? what size did you get in that one? thanks x


----------



## mandicakes

Coreena said:


> hey mandicakes, I know that thenewguard are getting all the items you have listed. They havent arrived as yet. They gve me a list that showed roughly what they would cost they seem a  little high tho. Blazer from memory is around $900 and whitish cream knit pullover is like $650.
> 
> I agree so love the dana boots, but they are completely sold out now. Ive seen the camo version but personally not my cup of tea. So I went to Elle in nedlands to check them out and confirmed that I really dont like them and the wedge heel is really high. I could barely walk in them lol .. maybe because I have really small feet XP I feel the shorter version of the manly boots do look nice with whos who are more leggy


I saw that they were getting a heap of them. They are priced much higher than overseas though so going to try my luck overseas first.  The shearling coat (that I sent back) they are getting and have priced (as listed in their look book) at approx $2,600. That worked out so much more expensive than what I paid for it


----------



## Coreena

mandicakes said:


> I saw that they were getting a heap of them. They are priced much higher than overseas though so going to try my luck overseas first.  The shearling coat (that I sent back) they are getting and have priced (as listed in their look book) at approx $2,600. That worked out so much more expensive than what I paid for it


hey mandicakes, where did you purchase your shearling coat? are they in Australia?  I just received more confirmed prices but i feel they are still a little steep  So wanna see if any other stores are bringing in the furs


----------



## shamrock0421

Definitely keep what makes your heart sing!
You absolutely made the right decision.
Keep us posted on whether or not you're keeping them both.

I'm back to considering ordering the size 3 in the Anthra to try it!
Ack!



tb-purselover said:


> Aww, thanks everyone for giving me your time and opinions! It was so helpful.
> 
> Based on the most feedback, most seem to vote for the Bordeaux! I think I love it best on me too. So I will definitely be keeping it.
> 
> As for the Anthra, DH said I can keep it too if I want. So, I just need to decide to keep it or let it go. I am leaning towards keeping it too. But, I will make my final decision in a day or so. Thanks so much everyone!


----------



## shamrock0421

It may be a 'basic' - but it is certainly FAR from 'boring'.
It is absolutely stunning.
Congrats on your new purchase and my fingers are crossed for a perfect fit for you.
Looking forward to seeing pictures when she arrives to you!



Jayne1 said:


> I've been debating whether to get this coat now, or wait for a sale, hoping it will still be there. I ended up getting it now, because I love the grey and didn't want it to sell out. It also comes in a deep red colour, but I love grey so much more.
> 
> I wanted to go down a size to a "1" but the SA talked me out of it. Either she knows that "1" will sell out and has customers, or she really thinks this size 2 jacket should fit extra roomy. (I'm usually a "2" but not in her really snug jackets, then I have to go to a "3".)
> 
> I think I'm the only one here who buys the more basic and boring pieces. I know I won't wear anything too unusual, but I love to see the unusual IM pieces that people do buy!


----------



## fawnzilla

Hi everybody, I thought I'd share with you my latest purchase from IM.
Do you like it ?


----------



## Jayne1

shamrock0421 said:


> It may be a 'basic' - but it is certainly FAR from 'boring'.
> It is absolutely stunning.
> Congrats on your new purchase and my fingers are crossed for a perfect fit for you.
> Looking forward to seeing pictures when she arrives to you!


I have it -- I brought it home form the store.  That's how I knew the burgundy coat had shorter sleeves than the grey coat.


----------



## Jayne1

fawnzilla said:


> Hi everybody, I thought I'd share with you my latest purchase from IM.
> Do you like it ?


I'd much rather have a jacket like this than the coat I bought.  All the jackets I tried were too short on me... this one is perfect.


----------



## Jayne1

tb-purselover said:


> Thanks Coreena! That's one more vote for Bordeaux.
> 
> I was surprised how cool it looked with the pants. *Buying online is always risky because colors onscreen can be off.* But it worked out, . I can't wait to wear the outfit when it starts to get colder out!


Not only is buying on line risky, in terms of colour... I have found that IM sizes are not consistent between batches of clothes.  I'm trying stuff in the store, so I know this.

So... the pink Tess Linen Tee I bought (I posted pictures far back) had a roomy size 2 and a tighter size 2... I bought the roomier size in another store.* I think it may be quality control in the labeling of sizes.*.. as I have found sizes to be inconsistent with other IM pieces as well.


----------



## Coreena

fawnzilla said:


> Hi everybody, I thought I'd share with you my latest purchase from IM.
> Do you like it ?


fawzilla! I love this coat! how did you find this beauty? what size did you score?  im so jelli!! lol ..


----------



## Coreena

Jayne1 said:


> Not only is buying on line risky, in terms of colour... I have found that IM sizes are not consistent between batches of clothes.  I'm trying stuff in the store, so I know this.
> 
> So... the pink Tess Linen Tee I bought (I posted pictures far back) had a roomy size 2 and a tighter size 2... I bought the roomier size in another store.* I think it may be quality control in the labeling of sizes.*.. as I have found sizes to be inconsistent with other IM pieces as well.


Oh really, I didnt know the sizing was inconsistent. Thats really bad lol .. thats really bad. So far I havent experienced that but then again i wouldnt really know since I dont have a store that really stocks much IM items.


----------



## angelastoel

Coreena said:


> Oh really, I didnt know the sizing was inconsistent. Thats really bad lol .. thats really bad. So far I havent experienced that but then again i wouldnt really know since I dont have a store that really stocks much IM items.



I experienced this too, I have 2 Vally jackets, both in size 2, but one looks more like a size 3 and the oter one more like a size 1 it's really a big difference


----------



## marmic

For those of you after the Rodger jacket, there is one on the french bay right now. 

http://cgi.ebay.fr/Bombers-Isabel-M...=FR_Vêtements_pour_femmes&hash=item1c1ea12e44

(not my listing)


----------



## tb-purselover

Coreena said:


> have you decided which one you will keep?  if you have the money could keep both  they are both very different



Hi Coreena,

No, I haven't decided if I am going to keep both yet. I know Bordeaux is a keeper. But I am still going back and forth on keeping Anthra. I'll let you all know!


----------



## tb-purselover

shamrock0421 said:


> I'm back to considering ordering the size 3 in the Anthra to try it!
> Ack!



I will keep you all posted on if I send Anthra back. They both make my heart sing, which is why it is hard to decide about Anthra .

Oh I think you should order the size 3 if you can find one. I do love it because it is easy to wear and style. Try to find it in state before buying overseas if you can though. Customs tax will be a lot!


----------



## tb-purselover

Jayne1 said:


> Not only is buying on line risky, in terms of colour... I have found that IM sizes are not consistent between batches of clothes.  I'm trying stuff in the store, so I know this.
> 
> So... the pink Tess Linen Tee I bought (I posted pictures far back) had a roomy size 2 and a tighter size 2... I bought the roomier size in another store.* I think it may be quality control in the labeling of sizes.*.. as I have found sizes to be inconsistent with other IM pieces as well.



Yes, I've found this too. I've tried on two Werris pants, sz 1. The first pair had a 17" waist (I measured in hand). The second pair measured by the SA over the phone had a 16" waist . 

But my Wabi sz 1, a different pattern cord, has a 15" waist - which fits perfectly.


----------



## tb-purselover

fawnzilla said:


> Hi everybody, I thought I'd share with you my latest purchase from IM.
> Do you like it ?


Ohh, congrats on the new coat! If you aren't too shy we all would love to see modeling pics .


----------



## Jayne1

angelastoel said:


> I experienced this too, I have 2 Vally jackets, both in size 2, but one looks more like a size 3 and the oter one more like a size 1 it's really a big difference


Also, the single button, dropped shoulder wool coat that I just bought had different length sleeves in the same size coat.  The dark red coat had cropped sleeves that went above my wrist bone and the grey had sleeves that went below.


----------



## Jayne1

Alexa Chung.  I bought the cardigan that's just like her sweater... but I have no intention of wearing it with a school girl blouse underneath.


----------



## fawnzilla

Jayne1 said:


> I'd much rather have a jacket like this than the coat I bought.  All the jackets I tried were too short on me... this one is perfect.



Ohh, it looks like a jacket but it's a coat actually , it's quiet heavy by the way.

And do not have any regrets your coat looks great !


----------



## Miss.Cherie

I think the shirt under it looks really quirky and sweet 
but I guess it's not for everyone


----------



## fawnzilla

Coreena said:


> fawzilla! I love this coat! how did you find this beauty? what size did you score?  im so jelli!! lol ..



Hi Coreena , I'm 5'2 it's a size 1 and it fits perfectly even on my "petite" figure.
On *bay we have a section in France which are not auctions but ads and the first to reply can buy the item.
I scored this brand new never worn Baki coat for 350 and a pair of brand new taupe dickers for 300 !


----------



## fawnzilla

tb-purselover said:


> Ohh, congrats on the new coat! If you aren't too shy we all would love to see modeling pics .



I will post modeling pics this week .


----------



## Jayne1

Miss.Cherie said:


> I think the shirt under it looks really quirky and sweet
> but I guess it's not for everyone


Good point -- I wore that decades ago and I couldn't imagine wearing a school girl blouse again!  I'm too old.  lol

Do you really like it and the way it made the IM sweater kind of preppy?


----------



## Amsterdam

After months of searching I can finally add the light Flana jacket to my
collection! I already have tons of outfits with it in mind, I hope to receive it soon so I can post some modeling pics.

For the ladies that own a Flana (or Reilly); do you also have your hair get stuck in the embellishments? 
Any tips to avoid this? I almost pulled off a crystal of my navy Flana because my hair got stuck..


----------



## marantfan

OMG! How did I miss this?! It seems to have ended though?! I find a lot of stuff on French eBay suddenly ends with no bids. What's up with that?! Anyone want to sell a Roger jacket? 



marmic said:


> For those of you after the Rodger jacket, there is one on the french bay right now.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.fr/Bombers-Isabel-M...=FR_Vêtements_pour_femmes&hash=item1c1ea12e44
> 
> (not my listing)


----------



## fawnzilla

marantfan said:


> OMG! How did I miss this?! It seems to have ended though?! I find a lot of stuff on French eBay suddenly ends with no bids. What's up with that?! Anyone want to sell a Roger jacket?



The reason is because often some seller are selling the item in an other website in the same time (website with no fees unlike *bay) so when the bidding stops, probably the item is sold somewhere else...


----------



## shamrock0421

I really do want to.  I am hoping they will have at the boutique in NYC - but...I'm not so confident.

My concern is, and has been, that ladies much smaller than myself are wearing the Size 3.  But if I can find it in US w/out crazy shipping costs...I guess it wouldn't hurt to try.

Thanks!


tb-purselover said:


> I will keep you all posted on if I send Anthra back. They both make my heart sing, which is why it is hard to decide about Anthra .
> 
> Oh I think you should order the size 3 if you can find one. I do love it because it is easy to wear and style. Try to find it in state before buying overseas if you can though. Customs tax will be a lot!


----------



## shamrock0421

And that's what I get for posting pre-coffee.



:shame:




Jayne1 said:


> I have it -- I brought it home form the store. That's how I knew the burgundy coat had shorter sleeves than the grey coat.


----------



## Miss.Cherie

Jayne1 said:


> Good point -- I wore that decades ago and I couldn't imagine wearing a school girl blouse again!  I'm too old.  lol
> 
> Do you really like it and the way it made the IM sweater kind of preppy?



aw I'm sure you would look great! 

Yeah I thought it was a cool twist. I think you could twist it up a bit by wearing it with leather shorts and tights and the same black boots (or black dickers ) to mix preppy with edgy. I would definitley wear that!
I might have to find a similar sweater from somewhere to make this look...


----------



## birkingal

hktaitai said:


> Haha, *birkingal*, you'll get the same experience if you were at the Lane Crawford sale. By the way you know that On Pedder is a subsidiary of Lane Crawford don't you? It's called On Pedder 'cos the first store was opened on Pedder Street in Central. Lane Crawford saw the untapped potential of the accessories market then and decided to spin off it's business to snatch the golden opportunity. Smart move
> 
> Lane Crawford does nearly month-long sale in August and December/January. They also have an outlet in Aberdeen. And when you're in Aberdeen, you must not miss the Joyce outlet.




I didn't know that! See how much important info one can glean from TPF?   I think I've been to the Joyce outlet once but it was a disastrous trip with a young toddler. I guess I'll have to persuade DH to fly cathay pacific when we head home to NZ next time. Of course, it'll HAVE to be during the sale months 

Well, I guess you'll need to visit your parents during the winter months. Need to put the fur coat to good use  I've been here 3 years and it snowed every single year!!! The locals here told me it hadn't snowed in decades until I arrived. It's as if I've jinxed the weather.


----------



## birkingal

tb-purselover said:


> Thanks Kristy, I really do love Bordeaux. It is such a beautiful color. You and I are very close in coloring. I do think I am leaning towards keeping Bordeaux. I am trying to talk DH into letting me keep both . I have a hard time deciding on a lot of things like this. Heehee. Take a look at the pics and tell me what you think .
> 
> 
> I tried to take pics. But my house has trees around it so it is very dark. This is the best I could do. I know the pics are not that good. What do you think? Believe me, I want to keep both! But I promised DH that I would part with one. Although, I don't think he would whine too much if I kept both lol.
> 
> The Bordeaux Lexy is a sz 2. So it is a bit wide in the shoulders. But I think it is okay. Not too wide??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Anthracite. Lighting is better in this picture since it was taken on a day with better light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my new Wabi trousers in Rust/Navy. They are REALLY beautiful and these pics do not do them justice. They are a very beautiful floral of reddish bordeaux color, rust, and navy.
> With flash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without flash:




*tb-purselover*, I completely missed your post. You're pretty much the same size as I am. I agree with the others. The Bordeaux looks fab! I was in the same dilemma a couple of weeks ago. Bought the anthracite in size 1 but returned it because of a flaw. When I got to Paris, I managed to try on all 3 different colors in my size (2). The Bordeaux stood out which was surprising as I would never in a million years choose the color. The Marine was the one I've been hankering for a while didn't seem to look as good on me.


----------



## birkingal

Jayne1 said:


> I've been debating whether to get this coat now, or wait for a sale, hoping it will still be there. I ended up getting it now, because I love the grey and didn't want it to sell out.  It also comes in a deep red colour, but I love grey so much more.
> 
> I wanted to go down a size to a "1" but the SA talked me out of it. Either she knows that "1" will sell out and has customers, or she really thinks this size 2 jacket should fit extra roomy.  (I'm usually a "2" but not in her really snug jackets, then I have to go to a "3".)
> 
> I think I'm the only one here who buys the more basic and boring pieces. I know I won't wear anything too unusual, but I love to see the unusual IM pieces that people do buy!



*Jayne1*, I don't think you make boring choices at all. There are a lot of jackets - July and Flana come to mind that I absolutely adore but I just can't pull them off. I just admire them on the lovely TPFers here. I'd say if it flatters you and works well with the rest of your wardrobe, go for it.


----------



## Amsterdam

Birkingal - I love your blog! I enjoyed reading your post about Paris so much I'm begging my hubby to take me on a holiday to Paris.
I have only been there once before and could't find all these great place you mention so this time I will keep all your tips and address in mind. Thanks!


----------



## Coreena

Amsterdam said:


> After months of searching I can finally add the light Flana jacket to my
> collection! I already have tons of outfits with it in mind, I hope to receive it soon so I can post some modeling pics.
> 
> For the ladies that own a Flana (or Reilly); do you also have your hair get stuck in the embellishments?
> Any tips to avoid this? I almost pulled off a crystal of my navy Flana because my hair got stuck..


hehehe.. same here, but this happens with my july jacket XP Kinda have to wear hair up if not it keeps tugging at my hair XP


----------



## Coreena

angelastoel said:


> I experienced this too, I have 2 Vally jackets, both in size 2, but one looks more like a size 3 and the oter one more like a size 1 it's really a big difference


hey angela  fingers crossed this never happens to me XP


----------



## Coreena

marmic said:


> For those of you after the Rodger jacket, there is one on the french bay right now.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.fr/Bombers-Isabel-M...=FR_Vêtements_pour_femmes&hash=item1c1ea12e44
> 
> (not my listing)


oh darn, missed it lol .. thanks for posting Marmic


----------



## Coreena

fawnzilla said:


> Hi Coreena , I'm 5'2 it's a size 1 and it fits perfectly even on my "petite" figure.
> On *bay we have a section in France which are not auctions but ads and the first to reply can buy the item.
> I scored this brand new never worn Baki coat for 350 and a pair of brand new taupe dickers for 300 !


hey fawnzilla omg what a bargin! you really did with with those purchases  and its brand new! Really jelli now lol ..


----------



## Coreena

fawnzilla said:


> Hi Coreena , I'm 5'2 it's a size 1 and it fits perfectly even on my "petite" figure.
> On *bay we have a section in France which are not auctions but ads and the first to reply can buy the item.
> I scored this brand new never worn Baki coat for 350 and a pair of brand new taupe dickers for 300 !


fawnzilla, if you ever grow tired of your coat, Im happy to take it  x


----------



## fawnzilla

Coreena said:


> fawnzilla, if you ever grow tired of your coat, Im happy to take it  x



Sure Coreena, I'll think of you ...

What's up with the ridiculous prices in the US for IM stuff, 900$ on *bay for dickers really ??? It's outrageous


----------



## birkingal

Amsterdam said:


> Birkingal - I love your blog! I enjoyed reading your post about Paris so much I'm begging my hubby to take me on a holiday to Paris.
> I have only been there once before and could't find all these great place you mention so this time I will keep all your tips and address in mind. Thanks!




*Amsterdam*, you're a sweetheart!   I'm so pleased you like my blog. Thank you so much for dropping by.


----------



## Miss.Cherie

omg birkingal your blog is fantastic!
Your paris tips are really going to help for when I go in october. Especially the tip about the Marant boutique in Republique.

What are your favourite paris restaurants?


----------



## birkingal

Miss.Cherie said:


> omg birkingal your blog is fantastic!
> Your paris tips are really going to help for when I go in october. Especially the tip about the Marant boutique in Republique.
> 
> What are your favourite paris restaurants?



*Miss.Cherie*, thank you for your lovely compliment. I feel like I'm on  I've got a few restaurants I can recommend but there were others that I didn't get the chance to visit. I'm not as mobile with a young child. Funnily enough, I was the one who'd recommended those to a friend of mine who raved about them but I wasn't able to go yet again this time. Check out tomorrow's post as I'm still in the process of writing.

Regarding their store at Republique, don't be afraid to ask if you wanted something because they often do not display ALL their stock.


----------



## juneping

here is my IM burnout tee on the inside...love it!!


----------



## bipsvalentina

Jayne1 said:


> Alexa Chung.  I bought the cardigan that's just like her sweater... but I have no intention of wearing it with a school girl blouse underneath.



I bought the same in bordeaux and black it's fun I ddidn't know there were a lot of Isabel Marant Fans here, I usuallu go to the balenciaga or Wang or Chanel Topics but Isabel Marant is my favourite designer. Do you appreciate His husband Jerôme Dreyfuss too ? I have never seen nothing about him he has also his new sjop in nyc and very famous in Paris


----------



## Jayne1

bipsvalentina said:


> I bought the same in bordeaux and black it's fun I ddidn't know there were a lot of Isabel Marant Fans here, I usuallu go to the balenciaga or Wang or Chanel Topics but Isabel Marant is my favourite designer. Do you appreciate His husband Jerôme Dreyfuss too ? I have never seen nothing about him he has also his new sjop in nyc and very famous in Paris


He's not very well known here -- maybe that will soon change...


----------



## Miss.Cherie

Jayne - It's my pleasure!
I can't wait to go to cute little bistros for lunch


----------



## birkingal

juneping said:


> here is my IM burnout tee on the inside...love it!!




*juneping*, you look amazing!! What make is the jacket?


----------



## birkingal

bipsvalentina said:


> I bought the same in bordeaux and black it's fun I ddidn't know there were a lot of Isabel Marant Fans here, I usuallu go to the balenciaga or Wang or Chanel Topics but Isabel Marant is my favourite designer. Do you appreciate His husband Jerôme Dreyfuss too ? I have never seen nothing about him he has also his new sjop in nyc and very famous in Paris



Hi *bipsvalentina, *you'll like it here with fellow IM fans. I've seen Jerome Dreyfuss bags and they're fantastic. They're pretty rare over here in the UK though.


----------



## juneping

birkingal said:


> *juneping*, you look amazing!! What make is the jacket?



thanks!!
it's rebecca taylor. the detailing is amazing. looks better IRL.
there's another brand i recently found out, it's called IRO...their jackets are pretty amazing. i had a couple of images on my blog you can check it out or you can go to barneys website "IRO"...


----------



## angelastoel

juneping, love your look and your jacket is amazing.

I made outfit pics with my isabel marant inspired bordeaux pants, whing look great with my taupe Dicker boots


----------



## birkingal

juneping said:


> thanks!!
> it's rebecca taylor. the detailing is amazing. looks better IRL.
> there's another brand i recently found out, it's called IRO...their jackets are pretty amazing. i had a couple of images on my blog you can check it out or you can go to barneys website "IRO"...



I love Rebecca Taylor! I've had the opportunity to check out an IRO shop. Their jackets are fab!


----------



## juneping

angelastoel said:


> juneping, love your look and your jacket is amazing.
> 
> I made outfit pics with my isabel marant inspired bordeaux pants, whing look great with my taupe Dicker boots



angela, the bordeaux skinnies are very fab!! i am thinking of getting a pair...



birkingal said:


> I love Rebecca Taylor! I've had the opportunity to check out an IRO shop. Their jackets are fab!


great!! where have you seen the IRO?? i've only seen them at the Barneys and shopbop has a small collection and i didn't see any jackets.


----------



## birkingal

juneping said:


> angela, the bordeaux skinnies are very fab!! i am thinking of getting a pair...
> 
> 
> great!! where have you seen the IRO?? i've only seen them at the Barneys and shopbop has a small collection and i didn't see any jackets.



I visited their shop in Paris. Unfortunately, I didn't have a lot of time so it was a quick 15 minute browse but the clothes were fantastic, the jackets in particular (I tried on one).


----------



## marantfan

IRO just opened an online store- iro.fr.


----------



## juneping

birkingal said:


> I visited their shop in Paris. Unfortunately, I didn't have a lot of time so it was a quick 15 minute browse but the clothes were fantastic, the jackets in particular (I tried on one).





marantfan said:


> IRO just opened an online store- iro.fr.



thanks!!
i really love their pieces....it was much more expensive here in the US for the jacket i tried on...


----------



## birkingal

juneping said:


> thanks!!
> i really love their pieces....it was much more expensive here in the US for the jacket i tried on...



I find it cheaper for me to invest in IM as well the other French and UK brands while I'm living in Europe. On the flip side, it's crazy expensive for me to buy US brands, particularly denim. A pair of James Jeans or J brand would cost approx £160 upwards (USD 260)!


----------



## juneping

birkingal said:


> I find it cheaper for me to invest in IM as well the other French and UK brands while I'm living in Europe. On the flip side, it's crazy expensive for me to buy US brands, particularly denim. A pair of James Jeans or J brand would cost approx £160 upwards (USD 260)!



boy...we can't have the best of both worlds...


----------



## ScarceNot

For whoever wanted the patchwork shirt...it's up at Matches.


----------



## Coreena

fawnzilla said:


> Sure Coreena, I'll think of you ...
> 
> What's up with the ridiculous prices in the US for IM stuff, 900$ on *bay for dickers really ??? It's outrageous


Thanks fawnzilla =) 

I know its sad. I think its because they are buying it retail so they mark it up to make money but $900 is steep


----------



## Coreena

juneping said:


> here is my IM burnout tee on the inside...love it!!


lovely outfit juneping, I love the leather shorts


----------



## Coreena

angelastoel said:


> juneping, love your look and your jacket is amazing.
> 
> I made outfit pics with my isabel marant inspired bordeaux pants, whing look great with my taupe Dicker boots


you look beautiful angela  where did you pick up the inspired bordeaux pants from


----------



## juneping

Coreena said:


> lovely outfit juneping, I love the leather shorts



thanks coreena!!


----------



## marantfan

bipsvalentina said:


> I bought the same in bordeaux and black it's fun I ddidn't know there were a lot of Isabel Marant Fans here, I usuallu go to the balenciaga or Wang or Chanel Topics but Isabel Marant is my favourite designer. Do you appreciate His husband Jerôme Dreyfuss too ? I have never seen nothing about him he has also his new sjop in nyc and very famous in Paris





ScarceNot said:


> For whoever wanted the patchwork shirt...it's up at Matches.



Thanks! It was me but already got it!


----------



## angelastoel

Coreena said:


> you look beautiful angela  where did you pick up the inspired bordeaux pants from



thanks, it's from zara and only 40 euro's


----------



## Miss.Cherie

angela, you look amazing! great find! They look just like the skinnies, I actually prefer these because they're simpler.


----------



## mandicakes

Coreena said:


> hey mandicakes, where did you purchase your shearling coat? are they in Australia?  I just received more confirmed prices but i feel they are still a little steep  So wanna see if any other stores are bringing in the furs


I bought mine in the UK from a little store but they have sold out. NAP just got the jacket in that I bought. It's online now. The new guard also has it for $1,599 which is much cheaper than they originally quoted which was $2,600 so hopefully some if their other forecast prices will be off too and their stock will be more affordable


----------



## birkingal

Things finally calmed down to take a pic. Sorry it took me a while. Here's the Lexy in Bordeaux I bought from Paris. *Ahem* Do excuse the general appearance. I just put the jacket on whatever I was wearing.


----------



## Coreena

angelastoel said:


> thanks, it's from zara and only 40 euro's


what a bargain! pitty there is no Zara here


----------



## Coreena

mandicakes said:


> I bought mine in the UK from a little store but they have sold out. NAP just got the jacket in that I bought. It's online now. The new guard also has it for $1,599 which is much cheaper than they originally quoted which was $2,600 so hopefully some if their other forecast prices will be off too and their stock will be more affordable


Yes they told me the prices are higher in case exchange rates drop all of sudden which is understandable. I love your jacket   love that the shearling is detachable  I dont know if i can pull that jacket off im a bit short for it, i think XP


----------



## Coreena

birkingal said:


> Things finally calmed down to take a pic. Sorry it took me a while. Here's the Lexy in Bordeaux I bought from Paris. *Ahem* Do excuse the general appearance. I just put the jacket on whatever I was wearing.


lovely pics birkingirl


----------



## shamrock0421

It looks SO amazing on you!!!!
Thank you for posting pictures!

I'm sure you have already posted this information (probably more than once) but what size is your jacket, please?

Thank you.


birkingal said:


> Things finally calmed down to take a pic. Sorry it took me a while. Here's the Lexy in Bordeaux I bought from Paris. *Ahem* Do excuse the general appearance. I just put the jacket on whatever I was wearing.


----------



## hktaitai

birkingal said:


> Things finally calmed down to take a pic. Sorry it took me a while. Here's the Lexy in Bordeaux I bought from Paris. *Ahem* Do excuse the general appearance. I just put the jacket on whatever I was wearing.



How lovely *birkingal* 
I've got the Swedish Hasbeens too! Mine are in red


----------



## Chanel 0407

so I woke up today and it was only 55 degrees so I decided to break out the Lexy for work today.  It's so cozy.  Love it


----------



## Jayne1

birkingal said:


> Things finally calmed down to take a pic. Sorry it took me a while. Here's the Lexy in Bordeaux I bought from Paris. *Ahem* Do excuse the general appearance. I just put the jacket on whatever I was wearing.


I think I saw this in the store and didn't try it on because it looked tiny and snug fitting... which I can't wear.  Would you say this is a tight jacket?

It looks so good on you, I want to go back and try it on, but now that I think about it, it's long gone... lol


----------



## birkingal

shamrock0421 said:


> It looks SO amazing on you!!!!
> Thank you for posting pictures!
> 
> I'm sure you have already posted this information (probably more than once) but what size is your jacket, please?
> 
> Thank you.





*shamrock0421*, thank you so much for your lovely compliment. This is a size 2 which I feel fits me better. 

*hktaitai*, so sweet of you to say so. These are actually Lotta from Stockholm, very similar to Swedish Hasbeens but at 1/3 of the price. I don't find them all that comfy though. What about you?

*Jayne1*, thank you! I was a little embarrassed about posting the photos here given that I was wearing an old t-shirt and jeans! I bought the size 2 so that it's more roomy. I could easily wear a long sleeved top and still fits ok. The material has a lot of stretch. I find the armholes on size 1 a little too narrow.


----------



## flower71

birkingal said:


> Things finally calmed down to take a pic. Sorry it took me a while. Here's the Lexy in Bordeaux I bought from Paris. *Ahem* Do excuse the general appearance. I just put the jacket on whatever I was wearing.


You looking great!


----------



## shamrock0421

Pictures please!



Chanel 0407 said:


> so I woke up today and it was only 55 degrees so I decided to break out the Lexy for work today. It's so cozy. Love it


----------



## Jayne1

birkingal said:


> *shamrock0421
> Jayne1, thank you! I was a little embarrassed about posting the photos here given that I was wearing an old t-shirt and jeans! I bought the size 2 so that it's more roomy. I could easily wear a long sleeved top and still fits ok. The material has a lot of stretch. I find the armholes on size 1 a little too narrow.*


*
Are you kidding?  That's exactly how I would wear the jacket!  A tee and jeans... *


----------



## Jayne1

I bought another of these linen tees and although they are the exact same style and fit the exact same, I had to buy the pink in a 'M' and the white in a 'S'  - sizing inconsistency!


----------



## mandicakes

Coreena said:


> Yes they told me the prices are higher in case exchange rates drop all of sudden which is understandable. I love your jacket   love that the shearling is detachable  I dont know if i can pull that jacket off im a bit short for it, i think XP


I sent it back. It didn't suit me and was overwhelmingly large. So excited with all the new items that have just been released. I've bought a heap of knots so will post so pics when they arrive which will probably be late next week


----------



## mandicakes

Jayne1 said:


> I bought another of these linen tees and although they are the exact same style and fit the exact same, I had to buy the pink in a 'M' and the white in a 'S'  - sizing inconsistency!


They are gorgeous! Love the shade of the apricot/pinky one. Stunning!


----------



## mandicakes

birkingal said:


> Things finally calmed down to take a pic. Sorry it took me a while. Here's the Lexy in Bordeaux I bought from Paris. *Ahem* Do excuse the general appearance. I just put the jacket on whatever I was wearing.


It's gorgeous! I love that colour way in the Lexy. The Bordeaux is so rich and I like how it looks darker from a distance but then you can see the colour variation with the black/Bordeaux close up.


----------



## birkingal

Jayne1 said:


> Are you kidding?  That's exactly how I would wear the jacket!  A tee and jeans...



I'm glad I'm not the only one doing so.


----------



## birkingal

flower71 said:


> You looking great!



Thank you, *flower71*!!


----------



## birkingal

mandicakes said:


> It's gorgeous! I love that colour way in the Lexy. The Bordeaux is so rich and I like how it looks darker from a distance but then you can see the colour variation with the black/Bordeaux close up.



you're absolutely right, *mandicakes*. I guess I didn't really appreciate the color until I saw one up close.


----------



## birkingal

Jayne1 said:


> I bought another of these linen tees and although they are the exact same style and fit the exact same, I had to buy the pink in a 'M' and the white in a 'S'  - sizing inconsistency!




*jayne1*, I'm often befuddled with their sizing. Makes buying online a little difficult sometimes. I love the shape and length of the tees. Must give them a try!


----------



## juneping

the Dana boots came...thank god they fit but i have to put insole and thick socks..i think my usual size would have fit. i will post some pictures later this week.


----------



## Coreena

mandicakes said:


> I sent it back. It didn't suit me and was overwhelmingly large. So excited with all the new items that have just been released. I've bought a heap of knots so will post so pics when they arrive which will probably be late next week


even on the models it looks very overwhelming XP Def made the right choice returning it. Oh nice, where did you get your knits from? I havent seen any released as yet  Mandicakes were you the one who purchased the jia skirt? just would like some sizing help as I dont know if i should go with the a size 0 or 1  Or was it marantfan?


----------



## Coreena

juneping said:


> the Dana boots came...thank god they fit but i have to put insole and thick socks..i think my usual size would have fit. i will post some pictures later this week.


oh lovely juneping  I love the dana boots they are so beautiful! what colour did you get?


----------



## Coreena

Cant wait to see pics juneping x


----------



## juneping

Coreena said:


> oh lovely juneping  I love the dana boots they are so beautiful! what colour did you get?



i want to wear them so badly but this whole week is going to rain..grrr...
they are the dark green one. the seller accepted my offer. she's very nice and efficient.


----------



## Coreena

juneping said:


> i want to wear them so badly but this whole week is going to rain..grrr...
> they are the dark green one. the seller accepted my offer. she's very nice and efficient.


I know its really hard to bring ones self to wear such lovely boots out in the rain. XP 

is it a canvas or suede finish?  Im was eyeing a taupe and black suede pair but they were going for too much. couldnt bring myself to buying them. I think at the time it was selling for $1300 XP How did you get your pair for?  so in your opinion do you think they are TTS?


----------



## juneping

Coreena said:


> I know its really hard to bring ones self to wear such lovely boots out in the rain. XP
> 
> is it a canvas or suede finish?  Im was eyeing a taupe and black suede pair but they were going for too much. couldnt bring myself to buying them. I think at the time it was selling for $1300 XP How did you get your pair for?  so in your opinion do you think they are TTS?



it's the canvas version. i didn't even know there were suede version. 
they were listed for 990 and I got them for 850 and shipping was included (international, shipped from france). 
1300 is about the full retail i think...i meant after tax.
i have narrow feet US7...the boots are 38. i thought they could be a little smaller like half size. my big toes can feel all the way to the front of the shoes. but i always wear socks and put insole in them for comfort so it works out.


----------



## Coreena

juneping said:


> it's the canvas version. i didn't even know there were suede version.
> they were listed for 990 and I got them for 850 and shipping was included (international, shipped from france).
> 1300 is about the full retail i think...i meant after tax.
> i have narrow feet US7...the boots are 38. i thought they could be a little smaller like half size. my big toes can feel all the way to the front of the shoes. but i always wear socks and put insole in them for comfort so it works out.


Yes there is, also very beautiful ^__^ including shipping?? ... What a steal! 

The buyer wanted $1300 USD plus shipping and also they were used a few times. So i couldnt do it XP


----------



## juneping

Coreena said:


> Yes there is, also very beautiful ^__^ including shipping?? ... What a steal!
> 
> The buyer wanted $1300 USD plus shipping and also they were used a few times. So i couldnt do it XP



Oh used, then the seller was asking too much. I also saw a pair of used Dana boots in canvas gray and they were listed 500. I think they were size 39....I would have gotten that pair if size were mine.


----------



## marantfan

Coreena said:


> even on the models it looks very overwhelming XP Def made the right choice returning it. Oh nice, where did you get your knits from? I havent seen any released as yet  Mandicakes were you the one who purchased the jia skirt? just would like some sizing help as I dont know if i should go with the a size 0 or 1  Or was it marantfan?



Hi Coreena! It was me who got the jia skirt. I got a size 1 and am normally 8-10 (aus) in bottoms. There isn't much difference between the sizes to be honest. And elastic waist makes it easier


----------



## Coreena

juneping said:


> Oh used, then the seller was asking too much. I also saw a pair of used Dana boots in canvas gray and they were listed 500. I think they were size 39....I would have gotten that pair if size were mine.


My thoughts too. Ive seen a lot of nice boots dana, otways but all not my size *cries* lol .. and at good prices as well. But Ill keep looking you never know.  what size r u june?


----------



## Coreena

marantfan said:


> Hi Coreena! It was me who got the jia skirt. I got a size 1 and am normally 8-10 (aus) in bottoms. There isn't much difference between the sizes to be honest. And elastic waist makes it easier


awww thanks for the help marantfan! how tall are you? is there much difference in length between the 0 and 1? Did you actually try on the size 0 does it still have the flowy effect like on px's pics?


----------



## juneping

Coreena said:


> My thoughts too. Ive seen a lot of nice boots dana, otways but all not my size *cries* lol .. and at good prices as well. But Ill keep looking you never know.  what size r u june?



US7...if i ever see one, i'll PM you. size pls....


----------



## Coreena

juneping said:


> US7...if i ever see one, i'll PM you. size pls....


my true size is 35.5-36 depending on the brand. But in IM im a size 36 to 37  thanks june!


----------



## juneping

Coreena said:


> my true size is 35.5-36 depending on the brand. But in IM im a size 36 to 37  thanks june!



i'll keep an eye for you. i think for this dana boots...36 might work for you as well. do you always get good deals while there are shoe sales? i think people with size like 6 always got good deals on sale


----------



## marantfan

Coreena said:


> awww thanks for the help marantfan! how tall are you? is there much difference in length between the 0 and 1? Did you actually try on the size 0 does it still have the flowy effect like on px's pics?



No prob! I'm 5'10 so quite tall. Tried on the 0, 1 and 2! As it is shorter on the sides than the front and back the 0 was a bit short. The 2 seemed to have a little bit too much extra fabric but the 1 was the most perfect. Guess it depends on the look you want. What's px? (excuse my ignorance!) but yes as the sizes go up there is more fabric.


----------



## Coreena

juneping said:


> i'll keep an eye for you. i think for this dana boots...36 might work for you as well. do you always get good deals while there are shoe sales? i think people with size like 6 always got good deals on sale


thanks June  Hmm its okay not really tho, because I think the small sizes are also in high demand  maybe when its a size 35 or 34.5 better chance of getting good deals  but i find a lot of the time on *bay there are mostly shoes for size 39, 40 and 41


----------



## am2022

wow... so many pages of catching up to do.
wasn't really fun using the iphone and scrolling up and down...

June , can't wait for the dana mod pics...

birkingal... love love the bordeaux lexy jacket...  more pics please!

Kristydarling... thanks for the well wishes.. had a great time.. kids were super happy which made DH and me very happy as well...

I still need to catch up on  some pages so will comment as i go on..

Coreena, hope you get a dana as well.. you will love them!

THe xacala vest went fast on the bay!!! any takers from here... we want mod pics!!!


----------



## am2022

angela... love the bordeaux pants...!!!

Hktaitai.. how about some xacala mod pics??? the coat version showed up on the bay as well....


----------



## tb-purselover

birkingal said:


> *tb-purselover*, I completely missed your post. You're pretty much the same size as I am. I agree with the others. The Bordeaux looks fab! I was in the same dilemma a couple of weeks ago. Bought the anthracite in size 1 but returned it because of a flaw. When I got to Paris, I managed to try on all 3 different colors in my size (2). The Bordeaux stood out which was surprising as I would never in a million years choose the color. The Marine was the one I've been hankering for a while didn't seem to look as good on me.



Birkingal, you look awesome in the Bordeaux! Congrats and so jelli you go to France so often. Bordeaux is a keeper for me too! I think the color looks so beautiful.


----------



## am2022

TB... your mod pics are so pretty!!!

love those pants!


----------



## am2022

I have tons of pics to share but have to organize them first.

a quick fun one.

4 D's

Daisy, Dilip, Dicker and Donald!!


----------



## am2022

and miss Lexy!


----------



## tb-purselover

juneping said:


> the Dana boots came...thank god they fit but i have to put insole and thick socks..i think my usual size would have fit. i will post some pictures later this week.



Congrats on your find and great deal! I have the Dana boots too, love them. I can't wait to see pics! I have sz 37 and am a true sz 6.5. I think you made the right choice because to me, my sz 37 run small. I bet I could wear a sz 38 and be good too.


----------



## tb-purselover

amacasa said:


> TB... your mod pics are so pretty!!!
> 
> love those pants!


Thanks so much ! I am having fun.

I love your pics! You look beautiful. Did you go to Disneyworld or on a Disney cruise? You look like you all had a blast!


----------



## tb-purselover

shamrock0421 said:


> I really do want to.  I am hoping they will have at the boutique in NYC - but...I'm not so confident.
> 
> My concern is, and has been, that ladies much smaller than myself are wearing the Size 3.  But if I can find it in US w/out crazy shipping costs...I guess it wouldn't hurt to try.
> 
> Thanks!



Yes, shipping is crazy. Many places only offer store credit or exchange too, . Some stores are willing to measure the item so it helps a bit. But of course isn't much help in how it hangs on the body or the color of the item. Good luck, let us know if you decide to get it! I think you would look SO good in it. As you do in your bmotos!


----------



## tb-purselover

angelastoel said:


> juneping, love your look and your jacket is amazing.
> 
> I made outfit pics with my isabel marant inspired bordeaux pants, whing look great with my taupe Dicker boots



Love the Zara leather pants and what a great deal!


----------



## Jayne1

amacasa said:


> and miss Lexy!


So jealous!!


----------



## jellybebe

Has anyone tried the Etoile Norwell dress? I really like how it looks on Rumi Neely, so was wondering if anyone else had tried this/owns this?


----------



## Coreena

marantfan said:


> No prob! I'm 5'10 so quite tall. Tried on the 0, 1 and 2! As it is shorter on the sides than the front and back the 0 was a bit short. The 2 seemed to have a little bit too much extra fabric but the 1 was the most perfect. Guess it depends on the look you want. What's px? (excuse my ignorance!) but yes as the sizes go up there is more fabric.


yes you are very tall  hmm maybe i should got with a size 0 in that case. the elastic band in the size 0 does it stretch as much as the size 1? or did you find the size 0 to be a bit tight? thanks so much for your help!


----------



## Coreena

amacasa said:


> wow... so many pages of catching up to do.
> wasn't really fun using the iphone and scrolling up and down...
> 
> June , can't wait for the dana mod pics...
> 
> birkingal... love love the bordeaux lexy jacket...  more pics please!
> 
> Kristydarling... thanks for the well wishes.. had a great time.. kids were super happy which made DH and me very happy as well...
> 
> I still need to catch up on  some pages so will comment as i go on..
> 
> Coreena, hope you get a dana as well.. you will love them!
> 
> THe xacala vest went fast on the bay!!! any takers from here... we want mod pics!!!


thanks amacasa!  do you have the dana's? I love your pics. You look really sweet with your dickers and very chic with your lexy x


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> it's the canvas version. i didn't even know there were suede version.
> they were listed for 990 and I got them for 850 and shipping was included (international, shipped from france).
> 1300 is about the full retail i think...i meant after tax.
> i have narrow feet US7...the boots are 38. i thought they could be a little smaller like half size. my big toes can feel all the way to the front of the shoes. but i always wear socks and put insole in them for comfort so it works out.


Picture picture picture ...  cannot wait to see them on you...


----------



## Coreena

jellybebe said:


> Has anyone tried the Etoile Norwell dress? I really like how it looks on Rumi Neely, so was wondering if anyone else had tried this/owns this?


looks great on her, but no i havent tired it on myself. Sorry im not of much help.


----------



## tonkamama

UPS came ONE day earlier with my Lexy grey jacket but I was not home...
He will come back tomorrow and I am hoping my other package (a Balenciaga SGH Cuff) will show up the same time too...cannot wait!!


----------



## Coreena

awww thats annoying. ... I hate waiting for things to arrive, always want it now! lol .. 

Cant wait to see your lexy! cute doggies btw ^___^


----------



## Coreena

So i just chatted to my friend in paris. And she told me she saw the LULU coat in real life and she said she is a little disappointed by it as its neither a coat nor a jacket. And if your not tall enough could really cram you. I felt that might be the case. But thought maybe the size 0 would be a good size. 

Maybe this jacket is only for the tall ladies ^___^


----------



## shamrock0421

You are so kind and sweet.
Thank you.



tb-purselover said:


> Yes, shipping is crazy. Many places only offer store credit or exchange too, . Some stores are willing to measure the item so it helps a bit. But of course isn't much help in how it hangs on the body or the color of the item. Good luck, let us know if you decide to get it! I think you would look SO good in it. As you do in your bmotos!


----------



## shamrock0421

You are gorgeous!
Look at your skin - beautiful and glowing!
LOOK AT YOUR JACKET!!!  
Thank you for posting pictures and welcome back from your vacation!



amacasa said:


> and miss Lexy!


----------



## shamrock0421

They are super cute.
I love that pink color.



Jayne1 said:


> I bought another of these linen tees and although they are the exact same style and fit the exact same, I had to buy the pink in a 'M' and the white in a 'S' - sizing inconsistency!


----------



## shamrock0421

Congrats!
Looking forward to seeing pictures!



juneping said:


> the Dana boots came...thank god they fit but i have to put insole and thick socks..i think my usual size would have fit. i will post some pictures later this week.


----------



## shamrock0421

Omigosh - you're so adorable (and the boots) I can hardly stand it!



amacasa said:


> I have tons of pics to share but have to organize them first.
> 
> a quick fun one.
> 
> 4 D's
> 
> Daisy, Dilip, Dicker and Donald!!


----------



## Nieners

Does anyone know what this style is called? How much does it retail for?


----------



## juneping

amacasa said:


> June , can't wait for the dana mod pics...



 i am excited...
wow, you are beautiful!!



tb-purselover said:


> Congrats on your find and great deal! I have the Dana boots too, love them. I can't wait to see pics! I have sz 37 and am a true sz 6.5. I think you made the right choice because to me, my sz 37 run small. I bet I could wear a sz 38 and be good too.


oh, good to know. thanks!!




shamrock0421 said:


> Congrats!
> Looking forward to seeing pictures!



thanks...can't wait.


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> Picture picture picture ...  cannot wait to see them on you...



thanks tonka!! (i tried multi-quoting you but didn't work...)


----------



## juneping

Nieners said:


> Does anyone know what this style is called? How much does it retail for?



i think it's euro 289 or 298...can't remember which # is right...
but the one i saw the texture was little bit different from your...this one looks like could be more expensive b/c of the way the fabric weaves


----------



## birkingal

tb-purselover said:


> Birkingal, you look awesome in the Bordeaux! Congrats and so jelli you go to France so often. Bordeaux is a keeper for me too! I think the color looks so beautiful.




*tb-purselover*  Thank you! It's a shorter ride to Paris for me than it is to Edinburgh. It's the perfect excuse to go shopping there. Let's not forget the food either


----------



## Nieners

juneping said:


> i think it's euro 289 or 298...can't remember which # is right...
> but the one i saw the texture was little bit different from your...this one looks like could be more expensive b/c of the way the fabric weaves



Thanks! Do you know by any chance how it runs (tts, smaller, bigger?)? I can buy it for 160 euro's incl. S&H which is a good price I think!


----------



## hktaitai

Jayne1 said:


> I bought another of these linen tees and although they are the exact same style and fit the exact same, I had to buy the pink in a 'M' and the white in a 'S'  - sizing inconsistency!



Lovely colors *Jayne1*! Remind me of ice-cream


----------



## hktaitai

birkingal said:


> *hktaitai*, so sweet of you to say so. These are actually Lotta from Stockholm, very similar to Swedish Hasbeens but at 1/3 of the price. I don't find them all that comfy though. What about you?.



Oh really, but they look just the same!!! My Hasbeens are nice to wear. A bit stiff but I'd put on band-aid so it turned out alright. That said, I've just worn them twice so far, each time no more than a couple of hours without much walking  Perhaps I should test them for a longer time before giving the verdict, hehe.


----------



## hktaitai

amacasa said:


> angela... love the bordeaux pants...!!!
> 
> Hktaitai.. how about some xacala mod pics??? the coat version showed up on the bay as well....



Hey *amacasa*, have been missing you!
Will do when it's a bit cooler here, promise


----------



## hktaitai

amacasa said:


> I have tons of pics to share but have to organize them first.
> 
> a quick fun one.
> 
> 4 D's
> 
> Daisy, Dilip, Dicker and Donald!!



Cute beyond words XX


----------



## shamrock0421

Just got email from NAP that they have some cute new IM stuff in.  (Super cute.)

I'm not buying.

GL ladies, can't wait to see what you get!


----------



## juneping

Nieners said:


> Thanks! Do you know by any chance how it runs (tts, smaller, bigger?)? I can buy it for 160 euro's incl. S&H which is a good price I think!



i'll let you know when i receive mine hopefully by friday....160 is good price. i am so jealous.


----------



## twiddledeb

hktaitai said:


> Cute beyond words XX



Hi hktaitai,
I am wondering if you could recommend to me which Isabel Marant stores in HK are good selection-wise? I heard there are a few IM stores over there? I wonder if there will still be decent stock available, is IM a popular brand with the locals? Well, in any case I'm looking forward to visiting an actual IM shop, almost anything is better than the abysmal selection we have here in Australia.
As I'll be going over to HK in mid-september, am real excited  Can imagine there will be loads of eating and shopping to be done!!


----------



## jellybebe

Alternative to the IM Acebo jacket? Sorry I am still obsessed with it, but it's sold out so thought I would post this in case anyone is looking for something like it. It's by Alice & Olivia. I found an excellent inspired version at Zara, it's made of the same materials and everything. Will try to post a pic.


----------



## am2022

jellybebe.... great minds think alike

ordered the zara version 12 midnight... the first day of ZARA online shop.
only the medium is left.. hope it will look good... love love the Acebo as well!!!



jellybebe said:


> Alternative to the IM Acebo jacket? Sorry I am still obsessed with it, but it's sold out so thought I would post this in case anyone is looking for something like it. It's by Alice & Olivia. I found an excellent inspired version at Zara, it's made of the same materials and everything. Will try to post a pic.


----------



## am2022

ladies.. thanks for all the sweet comments...

sham, hktaitai, tb, june , coreena.... you all rock!

Coreena, i do have the dana in grey canvas..let me look up pics..
love them.. you should get one if you like some fringes in your life!!!  the fringes can be hidden as the boot can be slouched down to a low boot!!!


----------



## KristyDarling

amacasa said:


> ladies.. thanks for all the sweet comments...
> 
> sham, hktaitai, tb, june , coreena.... you all rock!
> 
> Coreena, i do have the dana in grey canvas..let me look up pics..
> love them.. you should get one if you like some fringes in your life!!!  the fringes can be hidden as the boot can be slouched down to a low boot!!!



You looked fabulous as always on your cruise!!!!  I love that you represented the IM while on board.


----------



## tonkamama

*Admiring everyone' IM pieces & mod pictures!!!  Wow..this IM thread is going fast hard to catch up...*


----------



## KristyDarling

^^^ I was just thinking the same thing! The TPF IM club has experienced a big growth spurt recently!


----------



## Miss.Cherie

I joined the im thread pretty recently.
Maybe it's because her best collections are FW (imo) so when it came out everyone got realllllyyy excited? 8D

Getting my boots in a month and a bit!


----------



## birkingal

hktaitai said:


> Oh really, but they look just the same!!! My Hasbeens are nice to wear. A bit stiff but I'd put on band-aid so it turned out alright. That said, I've just worn them twice so far, each time no more than a couple of hours without much walking  Perhaps I should test them for a longer time before giving the verdict, hehe.



These are apparently handmade in Sweden too. I think I might stick a couple of band-aids on. I've worn them out a few times but never for more than an hour. The leather's sill pretty stiff. BUT at least I feel taller


----------



## birkingal

amacasa said:


> and miss Lexy!



*amacasa*, you're beautiful!   <- that's meant to be a wolf-whistle   The Lexy is perfect on you!


----------



## birkingal

KristyDarling said:


> ^^^ I was just thinking the same thing! The TPF IM club has experienced a big growth spurt recently!



I agree KD! I can't believe how fast it's moving.


----------



## jellybebe

amacasa said:


> jellybebe.... great minds think alike
> 
> ordered the zara version 12 midnight... the first day of ZARA online shop.
> only the medium is left.. hope it will look good... love love the Acebo as well!!!



Wow! I never even saw it on the online shop, it must have sold quickly. It's absolutely beautiful in person. The colour has a bit more cream than the IM version, which is more grey. I love it. Hope you love yours too!

Btw I should mention that I tried on the Norwell sweatshirt dress. It looked absolutely awful on me. It's definitely made for someone with a longer torso and smaller chest than me!


----------



## jellybebe

Here are pics of the Zara jacket, it's really remarkable how similar it looks to the Acebo.










The original:


----------



## am2022

Jellyb. Wow. Thanks for the pics.
What size did you end up getting?
There was only medium available so I went with that.
Any chance of mod pics?

I m now unsure if this is what i got .
It's still there on zara.com
Under woman ., jacket! It's the one that's $399?
Can you pls verify if we did get the same one?
Thanks !!! 

QUOTE=jellybebe;19868877]Here are pics of the Zara jacket, it's really remarkable how similar it looks to the Acebo.









The original:





[/QUOTE]


----------



## jellybebe

Hi Amacasa, is this the one that you got? It's the only one I could see on the website.




If so, it's not the same one. The one that I got is shorter, it hits pretty much where Caroline's does.


----------



## juneping

*amacasa* - i found two at TRF...

*jellybebe *- are these two that you got?? i am so curious...i think i've seen something like that in the store. but i wasn't looking for them so i can't recall clearly.





this is LOOP PILE COAT 99.90 USD
or this one?




FUR JACKET 89.90 USD


----------



## am2022

Its shorter than this gray one.
Try searching instead for this stocknumber

8176/241

I tried this and the jacket showed up! Thanks jelly. 



jellybebe said:


> Hi Amacasa, is this the one that you got? It's the only one I could see on the website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If so, it's not the same one. The one that I got is shorter, it hits pretty much where Caroline's does.


----------



## am2022

Birkin... Thanks dear... No whistling needed   too old and boring for a whistle. You are just sweet! 
An sa just emailed me and I might have an
Erwan jacket if you still like that?
Pm me your email add. 


birkingal said:


> *amacasa*, you're beautiful!   <- that's meant to be a wolf-whistle   The Lexy is perfect on you!


----------



## juneping

amacasa said:


> Its shorter than this gray one.
> Try searching instead for this stocknumber
> 
> 8176/241
> 
> I tried this and the jacket showed up! Thanks jelly.



it's under blazer not coat...grrr....their categories are bit confusing...
this one is very nice!! me likey. 
actually NAP had 2 fur coats like that but in black. one is anna sui and another one is michael kors which was sold out already. but i like anna sui's a little better. this look is very trendy and i am not sure i want to dish out 500 (499 to be exact) for something might be too dated next winter.


----------



## am2022

Thanks so much kristy!!! :
You are the sweetest!!!
You are right .. IM thread is alive and kicking and I love love it !!
QUOTE=KristyDarling;19867089]You looked fabulous as always on your cruise!!!!  I love that you represented the IM while on board. [/QUOTE]


----------



## Chanel 0407

Which boots are you getting?



Miss.Cherie said:


> I joined the im thread pretty recently.
> Maybe it's because her best collections are FW (imo) so when it came out everyone got realllllyyy excited? 8D
> 
> Getting my boots in a month and a bit!


----------



## Chanel 0407

Who is this in this pic?



jellybebe said:


> Here are pics of the Zara jacket, it's really remarkable how similar it looks to the Acebo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The original:


----------



## Coreena

jellybebe said:


> Here are pics of the Zara jacket, it's really remarkable how similar it looks to the Acebo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The original:


wow its remarkable how alike it is  it is lined? Oh and the zara ones comes with pockets, how cute


----------



## Coreena

Chanel 0407 said:


> Who is this in this pic?


its caroline, pretty sure she is a stylist/model in sweden


----------



## Coreena

amacasa said:


> Jellyb. Wow. Thanks for the pics.
> What size did you end up getting?
> There was only medium available so I went with that.
> Any chance of mod pics?
> 
> I m now unsure if this is what i got .
> It's still there on zara.com
> Under woman ., jacket! It's the one that's $399?
> Can you pls verify if we did get the same one?
> Thanks !!!
> 
> QUOTE=jellybebe;19868877]Here are pics of the Zara jacket, it's really remarkable how similar it looks to the Acebo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The original:


[/QUOTE]
wow didnt know there was a Zara online ^^ is this only for us customers? or Aust as well?


----------



## juneping

Coreena said:


> its caroline, pretty sure she is a stylist/model in sweden



no wonder she looked so effortlessly chic.


----------



## Miss.Cherie

Chanel 0407 said:


> Which boots are you getting?


Chanel 0407, I'm getting dickers, probably black, maybe brown...


----------



## Chanel 0407

Miss Cherie, congrats to you.  I still can't decide if I want to keep my black ones or taupe ones.  I keep seeing inspirational posts with the black.  Its making it hard to decide.  



Miss.Cherie said:


> Chanel 0407, I'm getting dickers, probably black, maybe brown...


----------



## tonkamama

Coreena said:


> awww thats annoying. ... I hate waiting for things to arrive, always want it now! lol ..
> 
> Cant wait to see your lexy! cute doggies btw ^___^


*Coreena ~ thank you.*  Guess what ...  my UPS driver did not show up at all and I waited for him til 7pm !!  Make the long story short ~ turned out my package was missing in action for the day... last updated was ~ I will go pick it up at UPS station tomorrow.... under one condition that is if they found my package.

Something happy to share...  my Bal cuff delivered around noon time, well at least I got something to try on...  LOL...


----------



## Coreena

Chanel 0407 said:


> Miss Cherie, congrats to you.  I still can't decide if I want to keep my black ones or taupe ones.  I keep seeing inspirational posts with the black.  Its making it hard to decide.


i say keep both


----------



## Coreena

tonkamama said:


> *Coreena ~ thank you.*  Guess what ...  my UPS driver did not show up at all and I waited for him til 7pm !!  Make the long story short ~ turned out my package was missing in action for the day... last updated was ~ I will go pick it up at UPS station tomorrow.... under one condition that is if they found my package.
> 
> Something happy to share...  my Bal cuff delivered around noon time, well at least I got something to try on...  LOL...


huh ... awww that sucks! So disppointing to say the least. I hate UPS in Aust, i find DHL to be the most reliable out of all the major carriers  I hope its not missing, that would really be sucky. If UPS has lost it will the store send you another one? that is if they have another one. I hope they come back to you with good news tmr. 

Happy to hear you received you bal cuff yay!, I find them so gorgeous  what colour did you get?


----------



## mandicakes

tonkamama said:


> UPS came ONE day earlier with my Lexy grey jacket but I was not home...
> He will come back tomorrow and I am hoping my other package (a Balenciaga SGH Cuff) will show up the same time too...cannot wait!!


Lol... I keep seeing your 'I'm on a ban' sign on the bottom of your postings.  Sounds like your 'bans' are the same as mine


----------



## mandicakes

I was wondering if any of you lovely ladies know where I could find a pair of the Dana boots?  I had a pair of size 37 ones but they were too big so I had to sell them :cry: I've been desperately searching ever since but no luck. Not sure my chances of ever finding a pair in size 36 now but just in case please let me know if you see them...


----------



## juneping

^^oh i am so sorry....i hope you'll find one soon....


----------



## Flip88

jellybebe said:


> Hi Amacasa, is this the one that you got? It's the only one I could see on the website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If so, it's not the same one. The one that I got is shorter, it hits pretty much where Caroline's does.



That one is beautiful and what a great price (I think £199).


----------



## hktaitai

birkingal said:


> These are apparently handmade in Sweden too. I think I might stick a couple of band-aids on. I've worn them out a few times but never for more than an hour. The leather's sill pretty stiff. BUT at least I feel taller



Same here, hehe


----------



## hktaitai

twiddledeb said:


> Hi hktaitai,
> I am wondering if you could recommend to me which Isabel Marant stores in HK are good selection-wise? I heard there are a few IM stores over there? I wonder if there will still be decent stock available, is IM a popular brand with the locals? Well, in any case I'm looking forward to visiting an actual IM shop, almost anything is better than the abysmal selection we have here in Australia.
> As I'll be going over to HK in mid-september, am real excited  Can imagine there will be loads of eating and shopping to be done!!



Hi *twiddledeb*, there were two stand-alone IM boutiques in Hong Kong, but last time I heard one of them was closed for renovation or removal (can't remember). So for the time being your only choice is the flagship store in Causeway Bay. Additionally, IM's dealer in Hong Kong is a group called I.T, whose few select shops carry some IM items as well. You may also try your luck wherever you see an I.T store 
HTH  Have fun in HK!!!


----------



## twiddledeb

hktaitai said:


> Hi *twiddledeb*, there were two stand-alone IM boutiques in Hong Kong, but last time I heard one of them was closed for renovation or removal (can't remember). So for the time being your only choice is the flagship store in Causeway Bay. Additionally, IM's dealer in Hong Kong is a group called I.T, whose few select shops carry some IM items as well. You may also try your luck wherever you see an I.T store
> HTH  Have fun in HK!!!



Thank you so much for your help hktaitai! I will be sure to check out those stores, and have an awesome time in your wonderful country


----------



## ScarceNot

Morgan Clare has the Navajo knits up


----------



## DiorKiss

I came to the conclusion that I'm pretty sure I NEED the anthracite Lexy. I really hope there's a store in my neighborhood that carries them!


----------



## am2022

Yay!! i agree... then we want mod pics!!!




DiorKiss said:


> I came to the conclusion that I'm pretty sure I NEED the anthracite Lexy. I really hope there's a store in my neighborhood that carries them!


----------



## jellybebe

Found the Noosa sweatshirt. I have been lusting after this piece since July, but didn't buy it because I feared it was too plain, but it suits my style very well. It was sold out after that and I didn't expect to find it today. Looks sort of unremarkable on the model but it's really cute especially with accessories.


----------



## qndg

OMG! Did anyone see this?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/110732698814?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_720wt_922


----------



## am2022

wow!!!
somebody wants the ritchi very very badly!!!



qndg said:


> OMG! Did anyone see this?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/110732698814?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_720wt_922


----------



## qndg

There are two more

http://www.ebay.com/itm/290607408064?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_922

http://www.ebay.com/itm/170693127462?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1158


----------



## juneping

wow.....guess some people out there really wanted it.


----------



## tonkamama

Coreena said:


> huh ... awww that sucks! So disppointing to say the least. I hate UPS in Aust, i find DHL to be the most reliable out of all the major carriers  I hope its not missing, that would really be sucky. If UPS has lost it will the store send you another one? that is if they have another one. I hope they come back to you with good news tmr.
> 
> Happy to hear you received you bal cuff yay!, I find them so gorgeous  what colour did you get?



*Coreena ~* Finally finally I went P/U my jacket from UPS this afternoon, oh all I can say...  it was worth the effort I went thru to get the jacket.  So beautiful!!  I guess today is my lucky day...  NAP was so nice, CS called me and offered me a $25 credit for future order and I though...  that is really nice for them to do that all I did last night was to send an e-mail requesting to set up a tracer on the package per UPS suggestion (only sender can set up tracing).   to NAP!!!    

** I got the anthracite SGH cuff ~ 



mandicakes said:


> Lol... I keep seeing your 'I'm on a ban' sign on the bottom of your postings.  Sounds like your 'bans' are the same as mine



*mandicakes ~* hehe.. I heard this from someone before ~"Like a stop sign, it is only for suggestion" ... BTW.. I am a careful driver now, after paying like $500 for in-completed stop @ a stop sign years ago; now I stop when light turns yellow which drives some people really mad.


----------



## Coreena

mandicakes said:


> I was wondering if any of you lovely ladies know where I could find a pair of the Dana boots?  I had a pair of size 37 ones but they were too big so I had to sell them :cry: I've been desperately searching ever since but no luck. Not sure my chances of ever finding a pair in size 36 now but just in case please let me know if you see them...


hey mandicakes, I havent seen not one pair of size 36 dana boots on bay, tho alot of 37. what size are you normally?


----------



## Coreena

qndg said:


> There are two more
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/290607408064?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_922
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/170693127462?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1158


wow! lol .. if i sold both my sweaters I will make a lot of dollars XP


----------



## juneping

Coreena said:


> wow! lol .. if i sold both my sweaters I will make a lot of dollars XP



do you mind telling me the retail...the price on ebay really got me curious.


----------



## juneping

ScarceNot said:


> Morgan Clare has the Navajo knits up



i love these two


----------



## Coreena

tonkamama said:


> *Coreena ~* Finally finally I went P/U my jacket from UPS this afternoon, oh all I can say...  it was worth the effort I went thru to get the jacket.  So beautiful!!  I guess today is my lucky day...  NAP was so nice, CS called me and offered me a $25 credit for future order and I though...  that is really nice for them to do that all I did last night was to send an e-mail requesting to set up a tracer on the package per UPS suggestion (only sender can set up tracing).   to NAP!!!
> 
> ** I got the anthracite SGH cuff ~
> 
> 
> 
> *mandicakes ~* hehe.. I heard this from someone before ~"Like a stop sign, it is only for suggestion" ... BTW.. I am a careful driver now, after paying like $500 for in-completed stop @ a stop sign years ago; now I stop when light turns yellow which drives some people really mad.


woo hoo!! Nice one tonkamama!  So happy to hear you received your precious lexy ^^ I agree NAP has the best service ever! When are you going to take your beautiful lexy out for a walk?


----------



## Coreena

juneping said:


> do you mind telling me the retail...the price on ebay really got me curious.


I paid about AUD350 for the ritchie, i think. And i purchased the rolf sweater for $450 on bay but i think it cost about the same as the ritchi, if im not mistaken.


----------



## juneping

^^thanks coreena!! the more i look at IM the more i love the collection.


----------



## qndg

If anyone interested, there is a checked shirt at Zara that looks quite similar to this IM shirt 








http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-W2011/122005/389165/CHECKED%2BSHIRT


----------



## Chanel 0407

Wow those 2 pieces look amazing together.


----------



## mandicakes

Coreena said:


> hey mandicakes, I havent seen not one pair of size 36 dana boots on bay, tho alot of 37. what size are you normally?


 
For some reason I seem to be a size 36 in IM shoes.   I know about the influx of 37's. It's like they taunt me all the time :cry:  So close but yet so far...


----------



## mandicakes

Coreena said:


> wow! lol .. if i sold both my sweaters I will make a lot of dollars XP


 
It's tempting isn't it!  It seems that the sweaters increase in value


----------



## juneping

mandicakes said:


> It's tempting isn't it!  It seems that the sweaters increase in value



sweaters is a big fall trend....i am glad i saved my cashmere sweater i bought 8 years ago. it's back... i was trying to be funny


----------



## mandicakes

tonkamama said:


> *Coreena ~* Finally finally I went P/U my jacket from UPS this afternoon, oh all I can say... it was worth the effort I went thru to get the jacket. So beautiful!! I guess today is my lucky day... NAP was so nice, CS called me and offered me a $25 credit for future order and I though... that is really nice for them to do that all I did last night was to send an e-mail requesting to set up a tracer on the package per UPS suggestion (only sender can set up tracing).  to NAP!!!
> 
> ** I got the anthracite SGH cuff ~
> 
> 
> 
> *mandicakes ~* hehe.. I heard this from someone before ~"Like a stop sign, it is only for suggestion" ... BTW.. I am a careful driver now, after paying like $500 for in-completed stop @ a stop sign years ago; now I stop when light turns yellow which drives some people really mad.


 
Ahh........ That's making more sense to me  $500 for an in-completed stop!  You have to be kidding me!!!


----------



## tonkamama

mandicakes said:


> Ahh........ That's making more sense to me  $500 for an in-completed stop!  You have to be kidding me!!!



 No kidding here at all.  Our city needs money so they installed traffic cameras at busy intersections to catch red light runners.  I was making a right turn when light turned red and my car has been filmed b/c my car did not come to a fully stop before turning.  3 weeks later I received the ticket plus fees for traffic school etc. etc.  Totaling $500 (+ or -):cry:.    



I was told that some of the fine's collection went to the camera company that installed the equipments :devil:. It is such a great money making business for both the city and the company provided the cameras.  



Now I just try to avoid these locations, even tho I am a good driver, but these cameras always make me nervous .


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> No kidding here at all.  Our city needs money so they installed traffic cameras at busy intersections to catch red light runners.  I was making a right turn when light turned red and my car has been filmed b/c my car did not come to a fully stop before turning.  3 weeks later I received the ticket plus fees for traffic school etc. etc.  Totaling $500 (+ or -):cry:.
> 
> 
> 
> I was told that some of the fine's collection went to the camera company that installed the equipments :devil:. It is such a great money making business for both the city and the company provided the cameras.
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just try to avoid these locations, even tho I am a good driver, but these cameras always make me nervous .



no return at red light is only good at NYC....in other cities it's totally legit. no??


----------



## Miss.Cherie

Chanel 0407 said:


> Miss Cherie, congrats to you.  I still can't decide if I want to keep my black ones or taupe ones.  I keep seeing inspirational posts with the black.  Its making it hard to decide.



Well if I get the black I will take some pictures so hopefully that might help you decide a bit! (:


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> no return at red light is only good at NYC....in other cities it's totally legit. no??


SF has tougher rules like NYC in some area. Other cites you can make right turn at the red light but you must "stop" and "look" before making the turn.


----------



## lisanorge

I'm looking at the grey Ina for sale on line and it's a size 1. I'm worried that it won't fit around my hips (38 inches). Sounds like we're the same size. Did the 1 fit you?


----------



## birkingal

juneping said:


> i love these two



I've always loved IM dresses but the only thing that makes me shy away from them is that they're so sheer. Do you wear a slip or singlet?


----------



## Coreena

juneping said:


> ^^thanks coreena!! the more i look at IM the more i love the collection.


wow! did i have a busy day or what! Really looking forward to weekend now! 

I know its hard to resist IM items she makes such beautiful clothing. ^^


----------



## Coreena

qndg said:


> If anyone interested, there is a checked shirt at Zara that looks quite similar to this IM shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-W2011/122005/389165/CHECKED%2BSHIRT


thanks for posting  Ive been lusting after that check shirt for a while now but when I went to buy it from new guard they sold out  so did everyone else. Pity there is no Zara where I am


----------



## Coreena

mandicakes said:


> It's tempting isn't it!  It seems that the sweaters increase in value


yeah hehe .. just had a look on bay and another bayer has listed a rolf sweater, its new tho. But starting bid is $299 so i assume it will sell for $1k as well Yikes lol .. 

There are two other listings for a ritchi and rolf on bay so far both are at $670 and bidding hasnt even ending. Really I thought $450 was expensive when i bought it lol ..


----------



## lisanorge

Jayne1 said:


> I've been debating whether to get this coat now, or wait for a sale, hoping it will still be there. I ended up getting it now, because I love the grey and didn't want it to sell out. It also comes in a deep red colour, but I love grey so much more.
> 
> I wanted to go down a size to a "1" but the SA talked me out of it. Either she knows that "1" will sell out and has customers, or she really thinks this size 2 jacket should fit extra roomy. (I'm usually a "2" but not in her really snug jackets, then I have to go to a "3".)
> 
> I think I'm the only one here who buys the more basic and boring pieces. I know I won't wear anything too unusual, but I love to see the unusual IM pieces that people do buy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> I'm looking at this on line in a size one that I can't try on. I usually wear a 2. I like things roomey. Sounds like we're about the same size, hips 38 in, did the size 1 fit you? Thanks! Lisa


----------



## Coreena

tonkamama said:


> No kidding here at all.  Our city needs money so they installed traffic cameras at busy intersections to catch red light runners.  I was making a right turn when light turned red and my car has been filmed b/c my car did not come to a fully stop before turning.  3 weeks later I received the ticket plus fees for traffic school etc. etc.  Totaling $500 (+ or -):cry:.
> 
> 
> 
> I was told that some of the fine's collection went to the camera company that installed the equipments :devil:. It is such a great money making business for both the city and the company provided the cameras.
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just try to avoid these locations, even tho I am a good driver, but these cameras always make me nervous .


thats horrific tonkamama! I almost got fined when i ran a red light. but got off because the police here are suckers for woman. did get lectured tho. Dont do it again.. its 3 demerit point ... $300 fine blah blah .. 

$500 is excess by anyones standard!


----------



## Coreena

lisanorge said:


> Jayne1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been debating whether to get this coat now, or wait for a sale, hoping it will still be there. I ended up getting it now, because I love the grey and didn't want it to sell out. It also comes in a deep red colour, but I love grey so much more.
> 
> I wanted to go down a size to a "1" but the SA talked me out of it. Either she knows that "1" will sell out and has customers, or she really thinks this size 2 jacket should fit extra roomy. (I'm usually a "2" but not in her really snug jackets, then I have to go to a "3".)
> 
> I think I'm the only one here who buys the more basic and boring pieces. I know I won't wear anything too unusual, but I love to see the unusual IM pieces that people do buy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> I'm looking at this on line in a size one that I can't try on. I usually wear a 2. I like things roomey. Sounds like we're about the same size, hips 38 in, did the size 1 fit you? Thanks! Lisa
> 
> 
> 
> hey lisa what us size are you? I bought this one in a size 1 but imo I could easily do a size 0.
Click to expand...


----------



## lisanorge

I wear a size 8 pant. And I'm short! Is there room for a chunky sweater underneath? I live in Norway and it's cold in the winter. Or is this more a spring/ autumn coat? Thanks for replying so quickly!


----------



## Coreena

I know! seriously I have not seen 1 size 36 being sold on bay. We are twins, we both with small feet!  Hope you find your danas mandicakes!  



mandicakes said:


> For some reason I seem to be a size 36 in IM shoes. I know about the influx of 37's. It's like they taunt me all the time :cry: So close but yet so far...


----------



## Coreena

lisanorge said:


> I wear a size 8 pant. And I'm short! Is there room for a chunky sweater underneath? I live in Norway and it's cold in the winter. Or is this more a spring/ autumn coat? Thanks for replying so quickly!


Hi Lisa, welcome to the thread! ^^ Im short too, 5'3.. hmm it sits about 20 -25cm about my knees( i think i will check again for you tonight  . I purchsed the size 1 and im a size 8 and to me i feel its roomy definitely can wear chunky sweater underneath. It is not lined and its not a heavy jacket but I like that about it. But I feel i would have preferrd the size 0 over the 1. But I still kept the size 1 because I just going to get it take up to fit me the way I like it. A little less roomy  hope that helps lisa!


----------



## Maland

lisanorge said:


> I wear a size 8 pant. And I'm short! Is there room for a chunky sweater underneath? I live in Norway and it's cold in the winter. Or is this more a spring/ autumn coat? Thanks for replying so quickly!


 
Hi Lisa,
I also live in Scandinavia and I would definitely say that this is more an autumn jacket than a winter jacket. If you need something warm from IM, you should go for the Xity coat instead. 
/ Berit


----------



## Coreena

Maland is right xity is a much much thicker coat compared to ina But the ina coat isnt as heavy and you can wear alot of layers underneath quite comfortably  the material has a lot of give


----------



## lisanorge

Thanks, can't find the xity on line. Will look some more!


----------



## Coreena

lisanorge said:


> Thanks, can't find the xity on line. Will look some more!


if you would like the xity. Matches and farfetch sell them in various colours


----------



## juneping

birkingal said:


> I've always loved IM dresses but the only thing that makes me shy away from them is that they're so sheer. Do you wear a slip or singlet?



I always wear a slip....in HK we had to wear uniform and it was a white dress and a slip was a must. and I guess I just picked up that habit since.


----------



## Maland

Hi girls,
Any of you who know the retail price of the IM Cleane boots in Paris..? What about the fit of these boots; are they TTS or..?
Thanks


----------



## Jayne1

lisanorge said:


> I'm looking at this on line in a size one that I can't try on. I usually wear a 2. I like things roomey. Sounds like we're about the same size, hips 38 in, did the size 1 fit you? Thanks! Lisa


Stay with your size then.  I like things roomy, but I think I really wanted to turn this into a  blazer, which would have been wrong.  It's a roomy jacket.  I'm going to have to keep looking for a blazer...  

But yes, when I went a size down, it still fit.  Just not in that over sized way.


----------



## Jayne1

lisanorge said:


> I wear a size 8 pant. And I'm short! Is there room for a chunky sweater underneath? I live in Norway and it's cold in the winter. Or is this more a spring/ autumn coat? Thanks for replying so quickly!


I'm tall, so keep that in mind... there is definitely room for a chunky sweater underneath if you go with your size.  You can still wear a slim sweater if you go a size down.

These are not lined and it's an open weave... I think the wind is going to go through.  It's _not _a cold weather jacket.  In fact, I'm not sure what weather it is perfect for, I hope we have a very long fall, with no rain...


----------



## angelastoel

I made a picture from one of my first IM-jackets, I love her knitwear so much!!!
I actually don't know the name from this style, does anybody know?


----------



## juneping

^^i don't know but it's gorgy!!


----------



## Maland

Hi girls,
A question to those of you who have the Lexy jacket, as I'm thinking of getting one.. Can you wear it indoor as a cardigan over a tanktop or is it uncomfy, as it is wool..?
/Berit


----------



## juneping

Maland said:


> Hi girls,
> A question to those of you who have the Lexy jacket, as I'm thinking of getting one.. Can you wear it indoor as a cardigan over a tanktop or is it uncomfy, as it is wool..?
> /Berit



you can def wear it as a cardi....the material is very soft.


----------



## maccyd

hi guys,

just a quick question about the Bobby sneaker do you find it runs true to size? I am a 39 in the Dicker and the Gava and have found a pair of Bobby's on ebay in a size 40. The seller says that they run small bu i dont know if they are saying this just to get a sale??

Any help is appreciated! xx


----------



## hktaitai

angelastoel said:


> I made a picture from one of my first IM-jackets, I love her knitwear so much!!!
> I actually don't know the name from this style, does anybody know?



As always you look great *angelastoel* 
Though partly covered by your hair, it looks like JABUNG from 09FW to me?  I've got one in red


----------



## am2022

Jayne love your oversized jacket!
What's the official name?
I have one that's bluish tone that I got in march but haven't worn as it's too hot!!!
Mod pics please!!!

OTE=Jayne1;19881392]Stay with your size then.  I like things roomy, but I think I really wanted to turn this into a  blazer, which would have been wrong.  It's a roomy jacket.  I'm going to have to keep looking for a blazer...  

But yes, when I went a size down, it still fit.  Just not in that over sized way.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Jayne1

amacasa said:


> Jayne love your oversized jacket!
> What's the official name?
> I have one that's bluish tone that I got in march but haven't worn as it's too hot!!!
> Mod pics please!!!
> 
> OTE=Jayne1;19881392]Stay with your size then.  I like things roomy, but I think I really wanted to turn this into a  blazer, which would have been wrong.  It's a roomy jacket.  I'm going to have to keep looking for a blazer...
> 
> But yes, when I went a size down, it still fit.  Just not in that over sized way.


There are no official names on the attached tags when I buy something... I have to find the names on-line...


----------



## Jayne1

angelastoel said:


> I made a picture from one of my first IM-jackets, I love her knitwear so much!!!
> I actually don't know the name from this style, does anybody know?


Gorgeous!  These jackets are too short for me...


----------



## juneping

Nieners said:


> Thanks! Do you know by any chance how it runs (tts, smaller, bigger?)? I can buy it for 160 euro's incl. S&H which is a good price I think!



hi, it runs true to size to me. i am US2/4...and this fits fine. the cut is very flattering. btw, orig price is 230 euro...the number i told u was the ebay list price in USD. 
i am new to IM so i am not sure how this compares to other jacket materials. i've only touched lexy and this one and they both are very soft...for me it's more of a sweater material....i think of it more of a cardi but the look of it is a jacket. so i would say you get the jacket look and the comfort of a cardi.


----------



## Jaded81

I just bought the Crista wool and silk jacket in the size 0!!!! For me I find that it runs TTS 

*Thank you hktaitai and Amsterdam for your help!!!! *


----------



## tonkamama

Jaded81 said:


> I just bought the Crista wool and silk jacket in the size 0!!!! For me I find that it runs TTS
> 
> *Thank you hktaitai and Amsterdam for your help!!!! *


Beautiful jacket!!  Can you post some mod pictures to show?  I am hoping to see how IM jacket size "0" fits...


----------



## juneping

*tonka,*

there were 3 on the bay as of yesterday....i love the detailing of this jacket and especially the leather patch elbows.
one of them was size 0...


----------



## tonkamama

*Allow me to share ....  I got my Lexy jacket size 1.  I love how it fits!  Shoulder fits right.  Rest not too tight and not too roomy, just perfect.  Material is soft not itchy (only 22% virgin wool).  I love the color.  Now I am waiting for weather to cool down a little....
*
***again sorry for the bad lighting, it was taken in the late afternoon 
*


----------



## juneping

tonka,
fits perfectly on you.


----------



## am2022

Tonka love love the anthra lexy on you!!


----------



## calisnoopy

just bought these Isabel Marant metallic floral shorts











If you can't tell, I have an addiction to all super cool shorts...and I love the IM ones cos they're a girly skirt-cut but still shorts and have pockets!!!  all i need in life to make me happy hahaha =)


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> tonka,
> fits perfectly on you.



*June ~* thank you.  Now I know my IM jacket size which makes easier for me to order on line now. I would like to get the burnout t-shirt in grey and I have $25 credit I can use ...  From your blog you have one too, how you like it, does it see thru?   



amacasa said:


> Tonka love love the anthra lexy on you!!


*amacasa ~* thank you.  I adore all you IM pieces!!!  Girl you rock!!  



calisnoopy said:


> just bought these Isabel Marant metallic floral shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't tell, I have an addiction to all super cool shorts...and I love the IM ones cos they're a girly skirt-cut but still shorts and have pockets!!!  all i need in life to make me happy hahaha =)



*calisnoopy ~* pretty!!!


----------



## tb-purselover

*Tonka* your anthra Lexy looks great on you! Congrats on you new jacket. ok, you have sold me on keeping both my Anthra and Bordeaux levy jackets.

*Calisnoopy* love the new shorts, very pretty. Please post modeling pics when you can.


----------



## tb-purselover

Jaded81 said:


> I just bought the Crista wool and silk jacket in the size 0!!!! For me I find that it runs TTS
> 
> *Thank you hktaitai and Amsterdam for your help!!!! *



Very niiice! Yes, please do post modeling pics .


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> *June ~* thank you.  Now I know my IM jacket size which makes easier for me to order on line now. I would like to get the burnout t-shirt in grey and I have $25 credit I can use ...  From your blog you have one too, how you like it, does it see thru?
> 
> 
> *amacasa ~* thank you.  I adore all you IM pieces!!!  Girl you rock!!
> 
> 
> 
> *calisnoopy ~* pretty!!!



i got the size S and i think it fits fine. i wanted a loose fit but i don't want it to be too big...i really like it. i don't like the contrast of the burnout holes against skin tone so i did have a black cami underneath, it's something i always do, i hardly go without cami....from NAP site, the model also had a black cami under
u you what......now i can use you as a size reference....
i was supposed to stop by barneys today but i was delayed. i tried the blue lexy at IM store size 0 which was too small. i was going to try the 1 and 2 of course it didn't happen...so now i know...


----------



## Jaded81

Mod pics! 

This is a size 0 and I would say it runs TTS (also a little roomy even for me)

For references, I am 5'2 and about 45kgs with a small bust  

The cut is definately a little boxier than I thought it would be (need to get used to it).. wasn't sure how I felt about it but hubby said it is a keeper and that he loves it on me!! 

Honest opinions please!


----------



## Jaded81

Gorgeous! Please post mod pics when you can 



calisnoopy said:


> just bought these Isabel Marant metallic floral shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't tell, I have an addiction to all super cool shorts...and I love the IM ones cos they're a girly skirt-cut but still shorts and have pockets!!!  all i need in life to make me happy hahaha =)


----------



## Jaded81

You have the most amazing collection of jackets! I am sooo jealous!

Looks great on you!! Is this the same style as the Etien jacket?




tonkamama said:


> *Allow me to share ....  I got my Lexy jacket size 1.  I love how it fits!  Shoulder fits right.  Rest not too tight and not too roomy, just perfect.  Material is soft not itchy (only 22% virgin wool).  I love the color.  Now I am waiting for weather to cool down a little....
> *
> ***again sorry for the bad lighting, it was taken in the late afternoon
> *


----------



## tonkamama

tb-purselover said:


> *Tonka* your anthra Lexy looks great on you! Congrats on you new jacket. ok, you have sold me on keeping both my Anthra and Bordeaux levy jackets.


 *tb-purselover ~ *your bordeaus is beautiful!!  Last time I checked, size 1 sold out.... so I guess I need to wait til next year to see what other cute designs she comes up with... 



juneping said:


> i got the size S and i think it fits fine. i wanted a loose fit but i don't want it to be too big...i really like it. i don't like the contrast of the burnout holes against skin tone so i did have a black cami underneath, it's something i always do, i hardly go without cami....from NAP site, the model also had a black cami under
> u you what......now i can use you as a size reference....
> i was supposed to stop by barneys today but i was delayed. i tried the blue lexy at IM store size 0 which was too small. i was going to try the 1 and 2 of course it didn't happen...so now i know...



*juneping ~* Me too, I like to wear cami under a see thru shirt.  Please share what goodies you discover from your next Barney's trip...  



Jaded81 said:


> Mod pics!
> 
> This is a size 0 and I would say it runs TTS (also a little roomy even for me)
> 
> For references, I am 5'2 and about 45kgs with a small bust
> 
> The cut is definately a little boxier than I thought it would be (need to get used to it).. wasn't sure how I felt about it but hubby said it is a keeper and that he loves it on me!!
> 
> Honest opinions please!



*Jaded81 ~* It really looks good on you...., not boxy at all.... this is the beauty of IM Jackets...I love the leather patches around the elbows.


----------



## tb-purselover

Jaded81 said:


> Mod pics!
> 
> This is a size 0 and I would say it runs TTS (also a little roomy even for me)
> 
> For references, I am 5'2 and about 45kgs with a small bust
> 
> The cut is definately a little boxier than I thought it would be (need to get used to it).. wasn't sure how I felt about it but hubby said it is a keeper and that he loves it on me!!
> 
> Honest opinions please!



I love it! Your hubby is right, it is a keeper!


----------



## tonkamama

Jaded81 said:


> You have the most amazing collection of jackets! I am sooo jealous!
> 
> Looks great on you!! Is this the same style as the Etien jacket?


*Thank you dear ~* Where I am at is never too cold to wear heavy jacket or fur coat during winter time (plus I am indoor most of the time).  Thus I found jackets are the best element for my F/W wardrobe.  My IM jacket is from Isabel Marant Etoile line called Lexy jacket.  I love Etien jacket as well, but too late for me to get one.


----------



## KristyDarling

tonkamama said:


> *Allow me to share ....  I got my Lexy jacket size 1.  I love how it fits!  Shoulder fits right.  Rest not too tight and not too roomy, just perfect.  Material is soft not itchy (only 22% virgin wool).  I love the color.  Now I am waiting for weather to cool down a little....
> *
> ***again sorry for the bad lighting, it was taken in the late afternoon
> *



Truly a perfect fit!!!


----------



## jellybebe

tonkamama said:


> *Allow me to share ....  I got my Lexy jacket size 1.  I love how it fits!  Shoulder fits right.  Rest not too tight and not too roomy, just perfect.  Material is soft not itchy (only 22% virgin wool).  I love the color.  Now I am waiting for weather to cool down a little....
> *
> ***again sorry for the bad lighting, it was taken in the late afternoon
> *



Perfect fit on you, looks very chic!


----------



## hktaitai

Jaded81 said:


> I just bought the Crista wool and silk jacket in the size 0!!!! For me I find that it runs TTS
> 
> *Thank you hktaitai and Amsterdam for your help!!!! *



Congrats *Jaded81*  This is a beautiful jacket


----------



## hktaitai

tonkamama said:


> *Allow me to share ....  I got my Lexy jacket size 1.  I love how it fits!  Shoulder fits right.  Rest not too tight and not too roomy, just perfect.  Material is soft not itchy (only 22% virgin wool).  I love the color.  Now I am waiting for weather to cool down a little....
> *
> ***again sorry for the bad lighting, it was taken in the late afternoon
> *



Lovely mod pics! Congrats *tonkamama*


----------



## hktaitai

Jaded81 said:


> Mod pics!
> 
> This is a size 0 and I would say it runs TTS (also a little roomy even for me)
> 
> For references, I am 5'2 and about 45kgs with a small bust
> 
> The cut is definately a little boxier than I thought it would be (need to get used to it).. wasn't sure how I felt about it but hubby said it is a keeper and that he loves it on me!!
> 
> Honest opinions please!



So pretty


----------



## hktaitai

calisnoopy said:


> just bought these Isabel Marant metallic floral shorts
> 
> If you can't tell, I have an addiction to all super cool shorts...and I love the IM ones cos they're a girly skirt-cut but still shorts and have pockets!!!  all i need in life to make me happy hahaha =)




Absolutely cute! Please do mod pics *tonkamama*


----------



## mandicakes

Coreena said:


> even on the models it looks very overwhelming XP Def made the right choice returning it. Oh nice, where did you get your knits from? I havent seen any released as yet  Mandicakes were you the one who purchased the jia skirt? just would like some sizing help as I dont know if i should go with the a size 0 or 1  Or was it marantfan?


Sorry for the late reply. It's marantfan that bought the gorgeous Jia skirt so she could help. Check out the Navajo skirt on selridges. Gorgeous too! It's got the pleading like the dress but far more $$ than the Jia. 

My knits I ordered off a friend that knows one of the buyers. I haven't got them yet. There's a great site though www.espejto.it and they carry a stack of IM. You have to register and log in though prior to seeing the etoile or IM collections though but worth it. They have a heap


----------



## BagEssence

Fabulous modelling pics ladies!  Been a while since I check this thread, went to HK but yet again, missed out on visiting IM boutique at CWB.  I think I know the reason why I always missed out.  Need a bit of a walk to reach it.  Anybody in HK and also feel the same?


----------



## mandicakes

Coreena said:


> I know! seriously I have not seen 1 size 36 being sold on bay. We are twins, we both with small feet!  Hope you find your danas mandicakes!


Thanks for that. The Dana's feel elusive!  I'm getting disheartened though


----------



## mandicakes

angelastoel said:


> I made a picture from one of my first IM-jackets, I love her knitwear so much!!!
> I actually don't know the name from this style, does anybody know?


You have the most gorgeous collection of IM! So jealous of your jacket selection it's TDF! Where do you find all your stunning pieces?


----------



## mandicakes

Maland said:


> Hi girls,
> A question to those of you who have the Lexy jacket, as I'm thinking of getting one.. Can you wear it indoor as a cardigan over a tanktop or is it uncomfy, as it is wool..?
> /Berit


I found the Lexy to be lovely. Nice against the skin and not itchy/rough. I'm really sensitive but don't have any trouble with the Lexy. I wear it with jeans and a basic tee. Nice and light weight to but warm enough for a cooler day. I highly recommend it.


----------



## mandicakes

tonkamama said:


> *Allow me to share ....  I got my Lexy jacket size 1.  I love how it fits!  Shoulder fits right.  Rest not too tight and not too roomy, just perfect.  Material is soft not itchy (only 22% virgin wool).  I love the color.  Now I am waiting for weather to cool down a little....
> *
> ***again sorry for the bad lighting, it was taken in the late afternoon
> *


Gorgeous! Perfect sizing for you. I'm a huge fan of the Lexy


----------



## mandicakes

calisnoopy said:


> just bought these Isabel Marant metallic floral shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't tell, I have an addiction to all super cool shorts...and I love the IM ones cos they're a girly skirt-cut but still shorts and have pockets!!!  all i need in life to make me happy hahaha =)


I love then! Can you post some modeling pics when they arrive and info about the fit? I'm after some of these also


----------



## shamrock0421

Beautiful!!!!
It fits you perfectly!
Congrats on getting this gorgeous piece!



tonkamama said:


> *Allow me to share .... I got my Lexy jacket size 1. I love how it fits! Shoulder fits right. Rest not too tight and not too roomy, just perfect. Material is soft not itchy (only 22% virgin wool). I love the color. Now I am waiting for weather to cool down a little....*
> 
> ***again sorry for the bad lighting, it was taken in the late afternoon *


----------



## shamrock0421

Stunning.
I love all the little details it has to offer.
It looks great on you.
Congrats!



Jaded81 said:


> Mod pics!
> 
> This is a size 0 and I would say it runs TTS (also a little roomy even for me)
> 
> For references, I am 5'2 and about 45kgs with a small bust
> 
> The cut is definately a little boxier than I thought it would be (need to get used to it).. wasn't sure how I felt about it but hubby said it is a keeper and that he loves it on me!!
> 
> Honest opinions please!


----------



## hktaitai

Hello ladies! Thanks to the lovely manager, I've got something I like to share with you gals...

The DICKERS in bordeaux ...

The DILBER leather-trimmed bouclé cardi coat; link to NAP: http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/170907 ...

The ADAIR silk chiffon blouse; link to NAP: http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/170908 ...


----------



## hktaitai

hktaitai said:


> Hello ladies! Thanks to the lovely manager, I've got something I like to share with you gals...
> 
> The DICKERS in bordeaux ...
> 
> The DILBER leather-trimmed bouclé cardi coat; link to NAP: http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/170907 ...
> 
> The ADAIR silk chiffon blouse; link to NAP: http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/170908 ...



Pics upload unsuccessful 

2nd attempt...


----------



## hktaitai

hktaitai said:


> Hello ladies! Thanks to the lovely manager, I've got something I like to share with you gals ...



These are from the Etoile line......

HANOI trench coat; link to mytheresa: http://www.mytheresa.com/de_en/hanoi-tweed-style-trenchcoat.html ...

DJODIE silk top with brass pyramid studs; link to NAP: http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/164282 ...


----------



## hktaitai

hktaitai said:


> These are from the Etoile line......
> 
> HANOI trench coat; link to mytheresa: http://www.mytheresa.com/de_en/hanoi-tweed-style-trenchcoat.html ...
> 
> DJODIE silk top with brass pyramid studs; link to NAP: http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/164282 ...



Also from Etoile......

JAKER silk dress with grosgrain belt; link to fabric: http://fabricstyle.blogspot.com/2011/08/isabel-marant-fall-winter-201112_04.html


----------



## hktaitai

hktaitai said:


> Also from Etoile......
> 
> JAKER silk dress with grosgrain belt; link to fabric: http://fabricstyle.blogspot.com/2011/08/isabel-marant-fall-winter-201112_04.html



Finally, two new additions to my Lexy "collection"  The last pic shows them together, from top: navy, bordeaux, and anthracite...

Thanks for letting me share XX


----------



## hktaitai

hktaitai said:


> Finally, two new additions to my Lexy "collection"  The last pic shows them together, from top: navy, bordeaux, and anthracite...
> 
> Thanks for letting me share XX



These are all for now.  I can't wait to wear them all ASAP but it's just still way too hot here in Hong Kong, so among them I guess I can only enjoy the Jaker, the Adair and the Djodie (the bias cut of which is ABSOLUTELY gorgeous to be on!) for the time being...

By the way, the fur coat I ordered hasn't arrived yet.  The IM Manager estimated its arrival to be around late September.  I'm having my fingers crossed


----------



## juneping

hktaitai said:


> These are all for now.  I can't wait to wear them all ASAP but it's just still way too hot here in Hong Kong, so among them I guess I can only enjoy the Jaker, the Adair and the Djodie (the bias cut of which is ABSOLUTELY gorgeous to be on!) for the time being...
> 
> By the way, the fur coat I ordered hasn't arrived yet.  The IM Manager estimated its arrival to be around late September.  I'm having my fingers crossed


*
hktaitai*, wow...i really love the bordeaux dicker, never seen them. i think HK has diff merchandises than the US. i like your screen name, i grew up in HK.


----------



## Greentea

hktaitai said:


> Finally, two new additions to my Lexy "collection"  The last pic shows them together, from top: navy, bordeaux, and anthracite...
> 
> Thanks for letting me share XX



Wow! You mist really love the Lexy!! I only have the bordeaux, so far. Fabulous!!


----------



## juneping

Jaded81 said:


> Mod pics!
> 
> This is a size 0 and I would say it runs TTS (also a little roomy even for me)
> 
> For references, I am 5'2 and about 45kgs with a small bust
> 
> The cut is definately a little boxier than I thought it would be (need to get used to it).. wasn't sure how I felt about it but hubby said it is a keeper and that he loves it on me!!
> 
> Honest opinions please!



it looks very nice on you. def a keeper. it does look a tiny little roomy (when you zipped the jacket and may be the way you put your arm up for taking the picture the bottom kind of stick out) but i think you can wear a thin cashmere sweater underneath. this piece is very beautiful, i love jackets with the elbow patch design.
i don't know how much you paid for this, but i saw a size 0 on the bay for 720 shipping 28 from france.


----------



## am2022

Wow!!! Hktaitai you owe us a lot of mod pics !!!

Love the Bordeaux dickers... I agree with June they are nowhere to be found in the us!!!


----------



## am2022

Congrats!!! Very pretty!!!

QUOTE=Jaded81;19887462]Mod pics! 

This is a size 0 and I would say it runs TTS (also a little roomy even for me)

For references, I am 5'2 and about 45kgs with a small bust  

The cut is definately a little boxier than I thought it would be (need to get used to it).. wasn't sure how I felt about it but hubby said it is a keeper and that he loves it on me!! 

Honest opinions please![/QUOTE]


----------



## Jaded81

*shamrock0421, hktaitai, amacasa, juneping, tonkamama, tb-purselover* thank you so much for your compliments and for letting me share!


----------



## Jaded81

I am located in Singapore (hot all year round) but still I love jackets (wear them when I am on holiday!) 



tonkamama said:


> *Thank you dear ~* Where I am at is never too cold to wear heavy jacket or fur coat during winter time (plus I am indoor most of the time).  Thus I found jackets are the best element for my F/W wardrobe.  My IM jacket is from Isabel Marant Etoile line called Lexy jacket.  I love Etien jacket as well, but too late for me to get one.


----------



## Jaded81

OMG what a haul!!! You have the most amazing IM collection!!! Argh i want to raid your closet!!

I would love to get the blue Flana jacket, red and ecru ritchi sweater, Keni jacket amongst other things! I just turned 30 and I guess I feel like I have to be a little more sophisticated! 

I notice that you have a Keni Jacket as well in a size 0? Could I trouble you for some modelling pics with it... and also with the Flana jacket?

Thanks so much in advance!!! *hugs*




hktaitai said:


> Finally, two new additions to my Lexy "collection"  The last pic shows them together, from top: navy, bordeaux, and anthracite...
> 
> Thanks for letting me share XX


----------



## calisnoopy

mandicakes said:


> I love then! Can you post some modeling pics when they arrive and info about the fit? I'm after some of these also



Sure!  These run Tyson tho cos they remake this style of shorts each season in diff fabrics/ designs it seems...I have a few others in a size 1 and im usually 25 or 26 in jeans.


----------



## am2022

Jayne, i just checked the oversized boxy coat with cotton belt and its the CLARK coat?

did yours come with the belt as well?
the only reason i bought this masculinesque coat as i have these unworn pair of impulse buy OTK boots that i want to tone down with a longer coat !!! don't know if it will work...




Jayne1 said:


> Stay with your size then.  I like things roomy, but I think I really wanted to turn this into a  blazer, which would have been wrong.  It's a roomy jacket.  I'm going to have to keep looking for a blazer...
> 
> But yes, when I went a size down, it still fit.  Just not in that over sized way.


----------



## Jaded81

I love these shoes and you looked great in them! They are comfy? I was thinking that maybe they were going to hurt the feet because it is pointy toed! I had to get rid of alot of my Zara court shoes because they hurt my feet after wearing them for a little while! How high are they and do they run TTS?




amacasa said:


> since oregon won't be  oregon without  the rain... waterproofing these again and again are necessary..
> wore my gwens last night and must say that they are more comfortable than the red poppys!
> 
> thanks for letting me share ladies!


----------



## am2022

they are actually very comfy jaded as its a raffia material on the body which stretches and accomodates... versus her poppys thats sueded.

They are true to size but went with 41 to make sure as i have long toes..

I do take 40 in her dickers..

i just went on bay doing some sightseeing and saw a couple of gwens ..

what's your size? these come in 2 tone ( what i have) and plain black.

also at shoplaree.com ( a boutique in Washington) they still have a pair remaining i think on sale.  good luck.




Jaded81 said:


> I love these shoes and you looked great in them! They are comfy? I was thinking that maybe they were going to hurt the feet because it is pointy toed! I had to get rid of alot of my Zara court shoes because they hurt my feet after wearing them for a little while! How high are they and do they run TTS?


----------



## am2022

sorry its actually lareeboutique.com
and they don't have it anymore on their sale.. they do have the navy franklin there.
on the bay, they have the black in 37, 38 and 40.
also, the leather ankle cuff is detachable to make it a plain pump ...
hope this helps!


----------



## juneping

amacasa said:


> sorry its actually lareeboutique.com
> and they don't have it anymore on their sale.. they do have the navy franklin there.
> on the bay, they have the black in 37, 38 and 40.
> also, the leather ankle cuff is detachable to make it a plain pump ...
> hope this helps!



actually I bought the gwen from her. she's very nice....and the shoes are very comfy tho they are 4-inch heels.


----------



## Jayne1

Why is mytheresa not shipping IM to Canada and the States anymore?  They certainly have a lot of IM on their website for those who live in Europe...


----------



## Jayne1

amacasa said:


> Jayne, i just checked the oversized boxy coat with cotton belt and its the CLARK coat?
> 
> did yours come with the belt as well?
> the only reason i bought this masculinesque coat as i have these unworn pair of impulse buy OTK boots that i want to tone down with a longer coat !!! don't know if it will work...


Mine does not have a belt.


----------



## birkingal

angelastoel said:


> I made a picture from one of my first IM-jackets, I love her knitwear so much!!!
> I actually don't know the name from this style, does anybody know?



it looks wonderful on you, *Angelastoel*. truth be said, I'm in love with most of her jackets. Bad for my bank account.


----------



## birkingal

tonkamama said:


> *Allow me to share ....  I got my Lexy jacket size 1.  I love how it fits!  Shoulder fits right.  Rest not too tight and not too roomy, just perfect.  Material is soft not itchy (only 22% virgin wool).  I love the color.  Now I am waiting for weather to cool down a little....
> *
> ***again sorry for the bad lighting, it was taken in the late afternoon
> *




*tonkamama*, you wear it better than I could. Looks like we're all Lexy fans.


----------



## birkingal

Jaded81 said:


> Mod pics!
> 
> This is a size 0 and I would say it runs TTS (also a little roomy even for me)
> 
> For references, I am 5'2 and about 45kgs with a small bust
> 
> The cut is definately a little boxier than I thought it would be (need to get used to it).. wasn't sure how I felt about it but hubby said it is a keeper and that he loves it on me!!
> 
> Honest opinions please!



It looks absolutely perfect on you, *Jaded81*!


----------



## birkingal

hktaitai said:


> Pics upload unsuccessful
> 
> 2nd attempt...



You have the most amazing IM collection I've ever seen, *Hktaitai*. You are my IM guru :worthy:  and a walking IM encyclopedia. What you truly need to do is create an archive. I think it's fab that we both lead such totally different lifestyle (you corporate and me VERY casual). Just to show IM clothes are incredible versatile.


----------



## tonkamama

KristyDarling said:


> Truly a perfect fit!!!





jellybebe said:


> Perfect fit on you, looks very chic!





hktaitai said:


> Lovely mod pics! Congrats *tonkamama*





mandicakes said:


> Gorgeous! Perfect sizing for you. I'm a huge fan of the Lexy





shamrock0421 said:


> Beautiful!!!!
> It fits you perfectly!
> Congrats on getting this gorgeous piece!



*Thank you all for your sweet compliment on my Lexy jacket.  Without this thread (& all you who have shared mod pictures), I wouldn't be able to find such a beautiful jacket.  *


----------



## tonkamama

hktaitai said:


> Finally, two new additions to my Lexy "collection"  The last pic shows them together, from top: navy, bordeaux, and anthracite...
> 
> Thanks for letting me share XX


I am so jealous!!  Lovely jackets!!


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> actually I bought the gwen from her. she's very nice....and the shoes are very comfy tho they are 4-inch heels.


*June ~* you look fantastic!!  I am so envy at you ladies who can wear higher heels!!!


----------



## tonkamama

birkingal said:


> *tonkamama*, you wear it better than I could. Looks like we're all Lexy fans.


*Thank you birkingal ~*   Love love love you blog, so inspiring and little L is so cute!!  I only been to Nice France once and hope I can visit Paris someday soon...


----------



## birkingal

juneping said:


> actually I bought the gwen from her. she's very nice....and the shoes are very comfy tho they are 4-inch heels.




Beautiful shoes! They suit you so well. I can't wait for the day I feel comfortable in a pair of 4 inch heels!


----------



## tonkamama

*Stylish ladies ~* what do you think about Fred wool tweed biker jacket (the Etoile line)?  Anyone has one can share some though?


----------



## am2022

Aha!!! 
That's why it's gone!
Very nice June with your mile long legs!!!
So you grew up in hongkong?
Love it there!!! Been there maybe 3 times in the 90s
Need to go back!!

QUOTE=juneping;19890329]actually I bought the gwen from her. she's very nice....and the shoes are very comfy tho they are 4-inch heels.







[/QUOTE]


----------



## birkingal

tonkamama said:


> *Thank you birkingal ~*   Love love love you blog, so inspiring and little L is so cute!!  I only been to Nice France once and hope I can visit Paris someday soon...




*tonkamama, *I'm glad you like my blog. So sweet of you to say so   It's wonderful to be able to take Little L shopping and have afternoon tea as well as have a discussion about the merits of Hermes vs Chanel  I start her early. You'll love Paris! I never tire of it.


----------



## Jaded81

Thank you! I guess I might need to get used to the look!




birkingal said:


> It looks absolutely perfect on you, *Jaded81*!


----------



## Jaded81

I have seen the ones on the bay. I absolutely adore yours!!! 

I am in general a 38-38.5 (I have long skinny feet)

I looked up that website but there was an error?



amacasa said:


> they are actually very comfy jaded as its a raffia material on the body which stretches and accomodates... versus her poppys thats sueded.
> 
> They are true to size but went with 41 to make sure as i have long toes..
> 
> I do take 40 in her dickers..
> 
> i just went on bay doing some sightseeing and saw a couple of gwens ..
> 
> what's your size? these come in 2 tone ( what i have) and plain black.
> 
> also at shoplaree.com ( a boutique in Washington) they still have a pair remaining i think on sale.  good luck.


----------



## qndg

This Zara Kids jumper looks quite similar to the Ritchi 







http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-W2011/118205/489578/JUMPER%2BWITH%2BSIDE%2BOPENINGS


----------



## Jaded81

Just saw this post!

OMG I need these shoes!! 



juneping said:


> actually I bought the gwen from her. she's very nice....and the shoes are very comfy tho they are 4-inch heels.


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> *June ~* you look fantastic!!  I am so envy at you ladies who can wear higher heels!!!


thank you tonka!! it just takes some practice.



birkingal said:


> Beautiful shoes! They suit you so well. I can't wait for the day I feel comfortable in a pair of 4 inch heels!


thank you birkin!!



amacasa said:


> Aha!!!
> That's why it's gone!
> Very nice June with your mile long legs!!!
> So you grew up in hongkong?
> Love it there!!! Been there maybe 3 times in the 90s
> Need to go back!!
> 
> QUOTE=juneping;19890329]actually I bought the gwen from her. she's very nice....and the shoes are very comfy tho they are 4-inch heels.


[/QUOTE]

thanks amacasa!! i go back to HK once a year to visit my parents. it's a shopping paradise.. i got the RO in HK and it's sold out here in the US



Jaded81 said:


> Just saw this post!
> 
> OMG I need these shoes!!



i think i saw some on ebay...may be you can check it out...


----------



## Jaded81

They only have like 36 or 40. I think I might need a 39? I am typically a 38 - 38.5 in heels. How do you find the sizing?

Is it comfy?




juneping said:


> thank you tonka!! it just takes some practice.
> 
> 
> thank you birkin!!



thanks amacasa!! i go back to HK once a year to visit my parents. it's a shopping paradise.. i got the RO in HK and it's sold out here in the US



i think i saw some on ebay...may be you can check it out...[/QUOTE]


----------



## juneping

it's comfy...they run TTS to me, i have narrow feet and i can feel my big toes touched the front of the shoes. i think you need a 39...they don't run large.



Jaded81 said:


> They only have like 36 or 40. I think I might need a 39? I am typically a 38 - 38.5 in heels. How do you find the sizing?
> 
> Is it comfy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks amacasa!! i go back to HK once a year to visit my parents. it's a shopping paradise.. i got the RO in HK and it's sold out here in the US
> 
> 
> 
> i think i saw some on ebay...may be you can check it out...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## hktaitai

juneping said:


> *
> hktaitai*, wow...i really love the bordeaux dicker, never seen them. i think HK has diff merchandises than the US. i like your screen name, i grew up in HK.



Thanks loads *juneping* Yes I guess the buyers have quite different tastes - at least as they assume what their clientele would like 
You did!? Then when you next come visit your friend and relatives, you must pay a visit to the IM store


----------



## hktaitai

Greentea said:


> Wow! You mist really love the Lexy!! I only have the bordeaux, so far. Fabulous!!



Hi *Greentea* Yes I do love how it fits  Bordeaux is my first, too! Would you consider the other two colors as well?


----------



## hktaitai

amacasa said:


> Wow!!! Hktaitai you owe us a lot of mod pics !!!
> 
> Love the Bordeaux dickers... I agree with June they are nowhere to be found in the us!!!



Thanks *amacasa* 
I'll try my best to do some mod pics ... :giggles:


----------



## hktaitai

Jaded81 said:


> OMG what a haul!!! You have the most amazing IM collection!!! Argh i want to raid your closet!!
> I would love to get the blue Flana jacket, red and ecru ritchi sweater, Keni jacket amongst other things! I just turned 30 and I guess I feel like I have to be a little more sophisticated!
> I notice that you have a Keni Jacket as well in a size 0? Could I trouble you for some modelling pics with it... and also with the Flana jacket?
> Thanks so much in advance!!! *hugs*



Thanks *Jaded81* You're so sweet 
I've taken a mental to do Keni and Flana mod pics... Stayed tuned my dear :okay:


----------



## hktaitai

birkingal said:


> You have the most amazing IM collection I've ever seen, *Hktaitai*. You are my IM guru :worthy:  and a walking IM encyclopedia. What you truly need to do is create an archive. I think it's fab that we both lead such totally different lifestyle (you corporate and me VERY casual). Just to show IM clothes are incredible versatile.



Thanks so very much *birkingal*, you're always absolutely sweet 
What a genius idea  No wonder your blog is getting so much attention 
(Not that I'm capable of meeting your expectation, though )


----------



## hktaitai

tonkamama said:


> I am so jealous!!  Lovely jackets!!



Thanks heaps *tonkamama* We are jacket twins


----------



## Jaded81

Thank you soooo much! I really really really really really really really really really really really can't wait!! 

Can you tell I am excited?! 




hktaitai said:


> Thanks *Jaded81* You're so sweet
> I've taken a mental to do Keni and Flana mod pics... Stayed tuned my dear :okay:


----------



## Jaded81

Thought I might! Thanks so much for the advice!



juneping said:


> it's comfy...they run TTS to me, i have narrow feet and i can feel my big toes touched the front of the shoes. i think you need a 39...they don't run large.


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Jaded81

I forgot to ask.. do they dirty easily? Are the stains easily removed? I am terrified of white shoes!!!




amacasa said:


> they are actually very comfy jaded as its a raffia material on the body which stretches and accomodates... versus her poppys thats sueded.
> 
> They are true to size but went with 41 to make sure as i have long toes..
> 
> I do take 40 in her dickers..
> 
> i just went on bay doing some sightseeing and saw a couple of gwens ..
> 
> what's your size? these come in 2 tone ( what i have) and plain black.
> 
> also at shoplaree.com ( a boutique in Washington) they still have a pair remaining i think on sale.  good luck.


----------



## hktaitai

Jaded81 said:


> Thank you soooo much! I really really really really really really really really really really really can't wait!!
> 
> Can you tell I am excited?!



*Jaded81* you're a doll XXX


----------



## calisnoopy

calisnoopy said:


> Sure!  These run Tyson tho cos they remake this style of shorts each season in diff fabrics/ designs it seems...I have a few others in a size 1 and im usually 25 or 26 in jeans.


 
whoops i meant they run TTS, not Tyson...stupid autocorrect on my phone LOL


----------



## angelastoel

wore my light flana jacket today and I triend to capture the colours as good as I could, because on pictures it looks grey-ish, while it's more beige-ish and the pink is really bright IRL and pictures often don't show it, so here some pictures that shows the real colour.









sorry for the weird grin, but this picture shows the jacket at it's best!


----------



## Britt.

Hi ! I'm new here. I absolutely love the jackets of IM, and the brand in general. What is the best way to get jackets from past seasons? (I would really lovee to have a flana jacket in my collection).


----------



## angelastoel

Britt. said:


> Hi ! I'm new here. I absolutely love the jackets of IM, and the brand in general. What is the best way to get jackets from past seasons? (I would really lovee to have a flana jacket in my collection).



those jackets are quite hard to find, it took me more than six months to find one on ebay. I started looking during summer 2010, but they were sold out almost immediatly, so I had to search for a secondhand jacket.


----------



## Britt.

Is ebay the only option?


----------



## Coreena

maccyd said:


> hi guys,
> 
> just a quick question about the Bobby sneaker do you find it runs true to size? I am a 39 in the Dicker and the Gava and have found a pair of Bobby's on ebay in a size 40. The seller says that they run small bu i dont know if they are saying this just to get a sale??
> 
> Any help is appreciated! xx


hey maccyd, I have purchase both the bettys and Bobbys. Bettys run small to size but bobbys I feel are TTS and are are wider. I sized up in both to a size 37 but i didnt know that the bobby where a larger cut. I feel with bobbys stick to your normal size. if you are inbetween sizes then sizing up would be a good idea.


----------



## Coreena

tonkamama said:


> *Allow me to share ....  I got my Lexy jacket size 1.  I love how it fits!  Shoulder fits right.  Rest not too tight and not too roomy, just perfect.  Material is soft not itchy (only 22% virgin wool).  I love the color.  Now I am waiting for weather to cool down a little....
> *
> ***again sorry for the bad lighting, it was taken in the late afternoon
> *


wow tonkamama! you're really rocking that lexy! that jacket was made for u ^^ The colour really suits you


----------



## Coreena

Jaded81 said:


> Mod pics!
> 
> This is a size 0 and I would say it runs TTS (also a little roomy even for me)
> 
> For references, I am 5'2 and about 45kgs with a small bust
> 
> The cut is definately a little boxier than I thought it would be (need to get used to it).. wasn't sure how I felt about it but hubby said it is a keeper and that he loves it on me!!
> 
> Honest opinions please!


you look beautiful jaded81


----------



## Coreena

mandicakes said:


> Thanks for that. The Dana's feel elusive!  I'm getting disheartened though


hey mandicakes, 

I just saw the skirt on selfridges look really nice  but ex dollars hehe .. think i have to stick with the jai skirt XP What size are you normally? I wonder If 36 dana is a better fit? I just heard from ppl that dana's run small so I should size up. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Coreena

hktaitai said:


> Pics upload unsuccessful
> 
> 2nd attempt...


Heya Hktaitai!  I love all your recent purchases. All very beautiful pieces )) Cant believe you've got all the different colours in the lexy XP hehehe .. im so jealous!


----------



## Coreena

juneping said:


> actually I bought the gwen from her. she's very nice....and the shoes are very comfy tho they are 4-inch heels.


hey juneping!  love your gwens, super sexy! ^^


----------



## Coreena

tonkamama said:


> *Stylish ladies ~* what do you think about Fred wool tweed biker jacket (the Etoile line)?  Anyone has one can share some though?


i really love that jacket  and its reasonably priced.


----------



## Coreena

angelastoel said:


> wore my light flana jacket today and I triend to capture the colours as good as I could, because on pictures it looks grey-ish, while it's more beige-ish and the pink is really bright IRL and pictures often don't show it, so here some pictures that shows the real colour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the weird grin, but this picture shows the jacket at it's best!


loving your outfit angela! The flana is just stunning ^^


----------



## Coreena

Britt. said:


> Hi ! I'm new here. I absolutely love the jackets of IM, and the brand in general. What is the best way to get jackets from past seasons? (I would really lovee to have a flana jacket in my collection).


hey britt,  ebay is your best bet.


----------



## Coreena

Really loving the mandy lace top ^^ and the dress version is also nice ^^


----------



## birkingal

hktaitai said:


> Thanks so very much *birkingal*, you're always absolutely sweet
> What a genius idea  No wonder your blog is getting so much attention
> (Not that I'm capable of meeting your expectation, though )




*hktaitai* What a lovely thing to say! Thank you! I'm having fun with my blog. It's always a thrill when others think favorable of it. 

 BTW, it'll be fantastic if there's an archive with the different pieces with names attached. I wonder if the mods would be happy to add it as a sticky or something. I often refer to your photos to find the names because I don't know which season it was from. I'll help you out if you ever decide on taking on this task  (although I don't know what I can do seeing I'm such a newbie about IM).


----------



## birkingal

angelastoel said:


> wore my light flana jacket today and I triend to capture the colours as good as I could, because on pictures it looks grey-ish, while it's more beige-ish and the pink is really bright IRL and pictures often don't show it, so here some pictures that shows the real colour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the weird grin, but this picture shows the jacket at it's best!




I love that you paired it with a flirty skirt to give it such a contemporary look. The jacket fits you so beautifully!


----------



## juneping

hktaitai said:


> Thanks loads *juneping* Yes I guess the buyers have quite different tastes - at least as they assume what their clientele would like
> You did!? Then when you next come visit your friend and relatives, you must pay a visit to the IM store



i certainly will. probably cheaper than the US.



Coreena said:


> hey juneping!  love your gwens, super sexy! ^^


thank you!!


----------



## juneping

angelastoel said:


> wore my light flana jacket today and I triend to capture the colours as good as I could, because on pictures it looks grey-ish, while it's more beige-ish and the pink is really bright IRL and pictures often don't show it, so here some pictures that shows the real colour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the weird grin, but this picture shows the jacket at it's best!



beautiful...so jealous.


----------



## hktaitai

Coreena said:


> Heya Hktaitai!  I love all your recent purchases. All very beautiful pieces )) Cant believe you've got all the different colours in the lexy XP hehehe .. im so jealous!



Oh I know I know... All three colors  Ain't I lucky 
Thanks so much *Coreena* your approval means a lot to me


----------



## hktaitai

birkingal said:


> *hktaitai* What a lovely thing to say! Thank you! I'm having fun with my blog. It's always a thrill when others think favorable of it.
> 
> BTW, it'll be fantastic if there's an archive with the different pieces with names attached. I wonder if the mods would be happy to add it as a sticky or something. I often refer to your photos to find the names because I don't know which season it was from. I'll help you out if you ever decide on taking on this task  (although I don't know what I can do seeing I'm such a newbie about IM).



Sounds like a fun project my dear *birkingal*


----------



## hktaitai

juneping said:


> i certainly will. probably cheaper than the US.



Hey *juneping* you'll definitely save the tax (HK is sales tax free) even if the retail price is similar


----------



## Greentea

Jaded81 said:


> Mod pics!
> 
> This is a size 0 and I would say it runs TTS (also a little roomy even for me)
> 
> For references, I am 5'2 and about 45kgs with a small bust
> 
> The cut is definately a little boxier than I thought it would be (need to get used to it).. wasn't sure how I felt about it but hubby said it is a keeper and that he loves it on me!!
> 
> Honest opinions please!



KEEP! Smokin'!


----------



## Chanel 0407

Yes, I would like this too.



hktaitai said:


> Sounds like a fun project my dear *birkingal*


----------



## KristyDarling

hktaitai said:


> These are all for now.  I can't wait to wear them all ASAP but it's just still way too hot here in Hong Kong, so among them I guess I can only enjoy the Jaker, the Adair and the Djodie (the bias cut of which is ABSOLUTELY gorgeous to be on!) for the time being...
> 
> By the way, the fur coat I ordered hasn't arrived yet.  The IM Manager estimated its arrival to be around late September.  I'm having my fingers crossed



Yet another magnificent haul, hktaitai!!  What I wouldn't give to have your complete Lexy collection!  I've made a mental note to be on the lookout for the Djodie. I'm a sucker for anything bias cut! Please post mods of that piece if you can!  I see it's on NAP. Is it true-to-size or Isabel-Marant-tiny?   For reference, I'm 5'2" 100lbs with soft upper arms.


----------



## KristyDarling

juneping said:


> actually I bought the gwen from her. she's very nice....and the shoes are very comfy tho they are 4-inch heels.



Stunning! I envy those with legs long enough to pull off Gwens! I can't wear anything with an ankle strap due to my short and stubbies.


----------



## jellybebe

hktaitai said:


> Pics upload unsuccessful
> 
> 2nd attempt...



How do you like the Dilber coat? I really liked it on NAP but was afraid it might be a bit baggy in real life so I bought the Darwin instead. I really like how IM uses the same fabrics for a lot of her pieces.


----------



## juneping

KristyDarling said:


> Stunning! I envy those with legs long enough to pull off Gwens! I can't wear anything with an ankle strap due to my short and stubbies.



aw...thanks for the compliment!!


----------



## hktaitai

Chanel 0407 said:


> Yes, I would like this too.



Thanks *Chanel 0407*  That's what makes TPF such a fun place - sharing, sharing, sharing!


----------



## hktaitai

KristyDarling said:


> Yet another magnificent haul, hktaitai!!  What I wouldn't give to have your complete Lexy collection!  I've made a mental note to be on the lookout for the Djodie. I'm a sucker for anything bias cut! Please post mods of that piece if you can!  I see it's on NAP. Is it true-to-size or Isabel-Marant-tiny?   For reference, I'm 5'2" 100lbs with soft upper arms.



Hey *KristyDarling* You mustn't miss the Djodie. I wore it yesterday with  a pair of 7 for All Mankind, and loved it. For sure I'll also wear it to work with a black skirt. Besides this black/red combo, it also comes in black/blue. I'm now tempted to get the blue one as well 

Size info: mine is size 0 and fits like a glove. It should fit you as well. Don't wait, get yourself one today!!!


----------



## hktaitai

jellybebe said:


> How do you like the Dilber coat? I really liked it on NAP but was afraid it might be a bit baggy in real life so I bought the Darwin instead. I really like how IM uses the same fabrics for a lot of her pieces.



Hey *jellybebe* the Dilber is lovely. It's OVERsized. I can literally swim in my size 0. But then it looks nice pairing with skinny jeans and those famous IM cropped pants. Although it's not as versatile, I had to have it 'cos the Darwin didn't work out for me (its shoulders are toooooooooo broad) while I was adamant to own a piece in this fabric 

Totally agree with you on how Marant plays with fabrics. Magical. :salute:


----------



## oatmella

qndg said:


> This Zara Kids jumper looks quite similar to the Ritchi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-W2011/118205/489578/JUMPER%2BWITH%2BSIDE%2BOPENINGS



That sweater looks quite similar - I wonder if it is also red, white and blue?  It looks more purple in the photo.


----------



## tonkamama

Coreena said:


> wow tonkamama! you're really rocking that lexy! that jacket was made for u ^^ The colour really suits you





Coreena said:


> i really love that jacket  and its reasonably priced.



*Coreena ~* thank you.  I found this jacket in my size (darker grey color) but am little concern about fitting...  here is the pic...


----------



## mandicakes

Coreena said:


> hey mandicakes,
> 
> I just saw the skirt on selfridges look really nice  but ex dollars hehe .. think i have to stick with the jai skirt XP What size are you normally? I wonder If 36 dana is a better fit? I just heard from ppl that dana's run small so I should size up. What are your thoughts?


 
The Jia is gorgeous!  Which colour are you looking at/or do you have it already?

I had the Dana's in size 37 because alot of people said they run small but I found them large to size. I'm normally a size 36 and the 36 would fit me perfectly.  You after them too?


----------



## mandicakes

I just found some items I had been lusting after for ages (corduroy pants with leather trim and silk cuffs; and lurex top) so thought I would share.  Wrapped because they were from past seasons


----------



## jellybebe

mandicakes said:


> I just found some items I had been lusting after for ages (corduroy pants with leather trim and silk cuffs; and lurex top) so thought I would share.  Wrapped because they were from past seasons



Wow that lurex sweater is amazing! You're so lucky!


----------



## juneping

*mandicakes* -congrats!! pls post modeling pix

*tonka *- did you get it?? if so...would like to see some mod pix


----------



## mandicakes

jellybebe said:


> Wow that lurex sweater is amazing! You're so lucky!


 
Thanks Jellybabe. I'd been searching for forever for it but never found it in my size. I've just paid for them so modelling pic's will be posted when they arrive.  I'm counting down


----------



## mandicakes

juneping said:


> *mandicakes* -congrats!! pls post modeling pix
> 
> As soon as they arrive I'll post  resents


----------



## mandicakes

I'm also trying desperately to find the basic blue slim fit jeans that were from 2010.  I know... what a ridiculous feat.  Has anyone seen a pair of these anywhere? I'm after a size 0 or 1 depending on how they were sized (probably a 1) and also the goregous silver disc belt in size small.  Do these ever come up??


----------



## Coreena

hktaitai said:


> Oh I know I know... All three colors  Ain't I lucky
> Thanks so much *Coreena* your approval means a lot to me


awww you're such a darling x You really have such great taste in clothing Hktaitai  you dont need my approval  Im like your biggest fan!! hehehe .. XP


----------



## Coreena

tonkamama said:


> *Coreena ~* thank you.  I found this jacket in my size (darker grey color) but am little concern about fitting...  here is the pic...


hey tonkamama  I was going to purchase it a while ago from mytheresa but i hesitated then my size 1 was sold.  I love the cut of the jacket and that its tweed. The model on mytheresa was weraing a size 0, I feel size 0 should be a good fit for you as well  What size was your lexy btw?


----------



## Coreena

mandicakes said:


> The Jia is gorgeous!  Which colour are you looking at/or do you have it already?
> 
> I had the Dana's in size 37 because alot of people said they run small but I found them large to size. I'm normally a size 36 and the 36 would fit me perfectly.  You after them too?


hey mandi, I kinda like both colours lol .. but I know I can only choose one XP did you see the white one in real life? how does it fair against the navy? 

Oh really! that means i need to purchase the dana also in a size 36. I was going to buy a size 37 dana in taupe suede a while back, maybe its a good thing i didnt. Do you feel the boots are falling off your feet? do you wear socks mandi?


----------



## Coreena

mandicakes said:


> I just found some items I had been lusting after for ages (corduroy pants with leather trim and silk cuffs; and lurex top) so thought I would share.  Wrapped because they were from past seasons


nice finds mandi. Are these bay finds?


----------



## Coreena

mandicakes said:


> I'm also trying desperately to find the basic blue slim fit jeans that were from 2010.  I know... what a ridiculous feat.  Has anyone seen a pair of these anywhere? I'm after a size 0 or 1 depending on how they were sized (probably a 1) and also the goregous silver disc belt in size small.  Do these ever come up??


no joy with the pants or belt. I have however seen the jacket on bay and other online sites.


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> *mandicakes* -congrats!! pls post modeling pix
> 
> *tonka *- did you get it?? if so...would like to see some mod pix


*June ~* not yet and SA told me she only has one in size 1, it could be sold this weekend...


----------



## tonkamama

Can you ladies ID this IM jacket for me?  SA told me it was from SS 2011.  It was a return and marked down again for the 2nd time...  what do you ladies think about this jacket?  It is size 1 more of relax style.  Material is 100% cotton with goat leather trims and fully lined... is this a keeper??


----------



## tonkamama

Coreena said:


> hey tonkamama  I was going to purchase it a while ago from mytheresa but i hesitated then my size 1 was sold.  I love the cut of the jacket and that its tweed. The model on mytheresa was weraing a size 0, I feel size 0 should be a good fit for you as well  What size was your lexy btw?



*Coreena ~* My lexy was size 1 but the cutting was good.  I got a "Olive" color cotton moto jacket (see above post) in size 1 but I felt a little bit big or maybe is that the style (relax fit)??

I tried on the IM coats and must get size 0 alto I will not buy any coats but tried them on for fun.


----------



## Coreena

tonkamama said:


> Can you ladies ID this IM jacket for me?  SA told me it was from SS 2011.  It was a return and marked down again for the 2nd time...  what do you ladies think about this jacket?  It is size 1 more of relax style.  Material is 100% cotton with goat leather trims and fully lined... is this a keeper??


what is the new asking price?  Personally not my cup of tea but then it also depends on the price


----------



## Coreena

tonkamama said:


> *Coreena ~* My lexy was size 1 but the cutting was good.  I got a "Olive" color cotton moto jacket (see above post) in size 1 but I felt a little bit big or maybe is that the style (relax fit)??
> 
> I tried on the IM coats and must get size 0 alto I will not buy any coats but tried them on for fun.


I also find their coats are big. But I think that is the style, more oversized look  But I think size 0 is the perfect size for me, size 1 is way too roomy XP 

hmm i think size 0 still would be the best fit. I heard on here that the sizing is inconsistent. So maybe this one was cut bigger. Maybe ask the SA for actual measurements and measure it against your lexy as a comparison.


----------



## tonkamama

Coreena said:


> i really love that jacket  and its reasonably priced.





juneping said:


> *tonka *- did you get it?? if so...would like to see some mod pix




*Ok ladies ~* just checked my e-mail tonite the Frey jacket has been sold...


----------



## tonkamama

Coreena said:


> what is the new asking price?  Personally not my cup of tea but then it also depends on the price


It is from IM main line, I got it for 60% off + sales tax, it was org $1,265...


----------



## mandicakes

tonkamama said:


> Can you ladies ID this IM jacket for me? SA told me it was from SS 2011. It was a return and marked down again for the 2nd time... what do you ladies think about this jacket? It is size 1 more of relax style. Material is 100% cotton with goat leather trims and fully lined... is this a keeper??


 
Personally I'm a little on the fence with it. I suppose it would depend on how it is styled. Love the details on it though.. maybe it's the colour for me or need to see it on?


----------



## mandicakes

Coreena said:


> hey mandi, I kinda like both colours lol .. but I know I can only choose one XP did you see the white one in real life? how does it fair against the navy?
> 
> Oh really! that means i need to purchase the dana also in a size 36. I was going to buy a size 37 dana in taupe suede a while back, maybe its a good thing i didnt. Do you feel the boots are falling off your feet? do you wear socks mandi?


 
I put thick socks on and there was still movement in the boot and my heels were going up and down.  I decided that they would ultimately give me blisters and I couldn't get away with them even with thick thick socks.  

I only purchased the 37 because so many people were saying how large they were.  I had the dark camo ones.  Loved them in real life they were just devine.  On the net when I was looking I wasn't sold but gorgoeous in person.  I highly recommend them and I'm still searching for a pair. I don't think I've ever seen a pair of 36's.. 

Oh no! We are going to be shoe bidding/buyer competitors... Uh oh   Sure we will work it out


----------



## mandicakes

Coreena said:


> no joy with the pants or belt. I have however seen the jacket on bay and other online sites.


 
I've seen the jacket too and only ever seen the belt and jeans in larger sizes.  I noticed IM has done another silver belt this season which is on NAP but so $$


----------



## mandicakes

Coreena said:


> nice finds mandi. Are these bay finds?


 
Thanks Coreena  

Yup... *bay finds.  I stalking the listings for ages and had to get up so early in the morning to bid on them. Then back for 40 winks. Ah.. the things we do.  I woke up so many times through the night thinking it was time.  It was ridiculous!  I absolutely need to calm down!


----------



## tonkamama

mandicakes said:


> I just found some items I had been lusting after for ages (corduroy pants with leather trim and silk cuffs; and lurex top) so thought I would share.  Wrapped because they were from past seasons


Lucky girl!!  Beautiful pieces!!  Congrats!


----------



## Coreena

tonkamama said:


> *Ok ladies ~* just checked my e-mail tonite the Frey jacket has been sold...


 
tonkamama, I have some goods news I just went to matches website and they have the size 0 and 1 available.  Im really tempted now to get it. Ive never purchased from that matches before. Are they as good as NAP?


----------



## Coreena

tonkamama said:


> It is from IM main line, I got it for 60% off + sales tax, it was org $1,265...


wow thats a huge discount. But still feel you should get he fred I love that jacket  its so pretty ^^ maybe im just biased lol .. 

I saw the fred jacket paired with the jews dress and it look really beautiful  and for the price i think its a steal!


----------



## Coreena

mandicakes said:


> I put thick socks on and there was still movement in the boot and my heels were going up and down.  I decided that they would ultimately give me blisters and I couldn't get away with them even with thick thick socks.
> 
> I only purchased the 37 because so many people were saying how large they were.  I had the dark camo ones.  Loved them in real life they were just devine.  On the net when I was looking I wasn't sold but gorgoeous in person.  I highly recommend them and I'm still searching for a pair. I don't think I've ever seen a pair of 36's..
> 
> Oh no! We are going to be shoe bidding/buyer competitors... Uh oh   Sure we will work it out


oh wow in that case I will also need a size 36 XP Thanks for help on sizing. Tho i think it seems impossible that we will find dana's in a size 36 the smallest ive ever seen it is a size 37 XP Even with thick socks the boots were loose? wow maybe you have smaller fit them me hehe .. what size are you in dickers, mandi? 

haha no im sure we are not like that besides im a little bit lazy to stay up late or wake up early to bid XP 

Yes ive seen that belt at ELLE in nedlands, it was so expensive! maybe wait for the sales to take place


----------



## Coreena

mandicakes said:


> Thanks Coreena
> 
> Yup... *bay finds.  I stalking the listings for ages and had to get up so early in the morning to bid on them. Then back for 40 winks. Ah.. the things we do.  I woke up so many times through the night thinking it was time.  It was ridiculous!  I absolutely need to calm down!


bwahahahahaha ... you're absolutely hilarious!! I think if i wanted something so badly i would do that exact same thing lol .. hope your not lusting after anything else on bay or else you will be very sleep deprived soon XP hehehe..


----------



## mandicakes

Coreena said:


> bwahahahahaha ... you're absolutely hilarious!! I think if i wanted something so badly i would do that exact same thing lol .. hope your not lusting after anything else on bay or else you will be very sleep deprived soon XP hehehe..


 


I've got limited cash flow now I've bought too much and booked our flights to Paris/London for next year  

I've kept a little in the cash pot (formally known as my IM fund) for my must have items that I'm still waiting to be released.  No more sleepless nights (for now)

I was going to say, I've bought from Matches a few times and I've found them to be great


----------



## mandicakes

Coreena said:


> oh wow in that case I will also need a size 36 XP Thanks for help on sizing. Tho i think it seems impossible that we will find dana's in a size 36 the smallest ive ever seen it is a size 37 XP Even with thick socks the boots were loose? wow maybe you have smaller fit them me hehe .. what size are you in dickers, mandi?
> 
> haha no im sure we are not like that besides im a little bit lazy to stay up late or wake up early to bid XP
> 
> Yes ive seen that belt at ELLE in nedlands, it was so expensive! maybe wait for the sales to take place


 
I'm a 36 in the Dickers and the Gwen/Gava heels if that helps.  Dana's were easily a full size too large for me.

I'm normally lazy but missed out on some items so now I hop up.  My bf is very understanding and a real keeper not to crack it at the middle of the night alarms for *bay items   What a sweet heart 

I'm pretty sure that belt will go on sale. The last silver disc belt was still around at sale time and I can't justify it for full price anyhow.


----------



## tonkamama

Coreena said:


> tonkamama, I have some goods news I just went to matches website and they have the size 0 and 1 available.  Im really tempted now to get it. Ive never purchased from that matches before. Are they as good as NAP?



I do not have any experience ordering from matches, I am sure they are as good...  I would make sure their return policy if it does not fit...  I will check out their website.  



Coreena said:


> wow thats a huge discount. But still feel you should get he fred I love that jacket  its so pretty ^^ maybe im just biased lol ..
> 
> I saw the fred jacket paired with the jews dress and it look really beautiful  and for the price i think its a steal!



Yeah...  but now its too late to get it...Fred Jacket was sold out here in US...  I think I will more than likely return the jacket (Olive color cotton jacket).  I am not a fan of this type cutting and I do agree with *mandicakes*, the olive color is a little dull   ...  thank you for your honest opinion...  appreciate it.


----------



## Coreena

mandicakes said:


> I've got limited cash flow now I've bought too much and booked our flights to Paris/London for next year
> 
> I've kept a little in the cash pot (formally known as my IM fund) for my must have items that I'm still waiting to be released.  No more sleepless nights (for now)
> 
> I was going to say, I've bought from Matches a few times and I've found them to be great


me too thats why I cant buy everything lol .. Oooo Lucky girl! Now Im really jealous lol ..

Who do they use to ship goods? DHL, Fedex?


----------



## maccyd

Coreena said:


> hey maccyd, I have purchase both the bettys and Bobbys. Bettys run small to size but bobbys I feel are TTS and are are wider. I sized up in both to a size 37 but i didnt know that the bobby where a larger cut. I feel with bobbys stick to your normal size. if you are inbetween sizes then sizing up would be a good idea.



Thanks for letting me know Coreena. I couldnt decide whether or not to get the Bobby's for a while and now that I want them they seem to be sold out :cry:
If any one comes across a pair in Beige in a 39 please please please let me know, I am now desperate for a pair haha!


----------



## Coreena

mandicakes said:


> I'm a 36 in the Dickers and the Gwen/Gava heels if that helps.  Dana's were easily a full size too large for me.
> 
> I'm normally lazy but missed out on some items so now I hop up.  My bf is very understanding and a real keeper not to crack it at the middle of the night alarms for *bay items   What a sweet heart
> 
> I'm pretty sure that belt will go on sale. The last silver disc belt was still around at sale time and I can't justify it for full price anyhow.


awww what a sweetheart! very tolerant of our needs lol .. Hope I find a bf that will be that understanding ^^ 

Well i hope you get the belt in the end  Im definitely not going to pay that much for a belt. I will pray and hope that it goes on sale for you and in your size


----------



## Coreena

maccyd said:


> Thanks for letting me know Coreena. I couldnt decide whether or not to get the Bobby's for a while and now that I want them they seem to be sold out :cry:
> If any one comes across a pair in Beige in a 39 please please please let me know, I am now desperate for a pair haha!


hehehe .. its always like that!! you dont realise how much you want it till its gone! Ive smacked my end many a times after watching a item on bay for so long and not buying it and then it gets sold! I just want to kick myself half the time because the next time i want it its never around or its going to much much more! XP Ill keep a look out. I feel its not too late for get the bobby  ill keep a look out for you on bay. I would say thats your best bet


----------



## Coreena

tonkamama said:


> I do not have any experience ordering from matches, I am sure they are as good...  I would make sure their return policy if it does not fit...  I will check out their website.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...  but now its too late to get it...Fred Jacket was sold out here in US...  I think I will more than likely return the jacket (Olive color cotton jacket).  I am not a fan of this type cutting and I do agree with *mandicakes*, the olive color is a little dull   ...  thank you for your honest opinion...  appreciate it.


Im curious too about there return policy. NAP and mytheresa's are great. Also im wondering who they use as their carrier to ship to Australia. 


Fred is available on matches but i think you have to pay freight XP but might be cheaper because you get back VAT. I also agree with mandicakes, colour is a bit dull and yes not a particular fan of the cut as well. No biggy  I will always give you my honest opinion tonkamama ^^


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> *Ok ladies ~* just checked my e-mail tonite the Frey jacket has been sold...



oh boo...there will always be something better down the road.

and here is my dana boots.


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> Can you ladies ID this IM jacket for me?  SA told me it was from SS 2011.  It was a return and marked down again for the 2nd time...  what do you ladies think about this jacket?  It is size 1 more of relax style.  Material is 100% cotton with goat leather trims and fully lined... is this a keeper??



do you like it? it is not really my cup of tea...so if you like it you should get it. i just think IM always has fab jackets, if i miss this season, i'll get something fab next season. so....


----------



## birkingal

mandicakes said:


> I just found some items I had been lusting after for ages (corduroy pants with leather trim and silk cuffs; and lurex top) so thought I would share.  Wrapped because they were from past seasons



congratulations, *mandicakes*! You'll love it. It's a beautiful top.


----------



## hktaitai

:kiss:


Coreena said:


> awww you're such a darling x You really have such great taste in clothing Hktaitai  you dont need my approval  Im like your biggest fan!! hehehe .. XP


----------



## lisadoodle

when i was in london this past july i bought the mid calf length version of the suede/leather wedge boots with the suede fringe. i wore them for the first time this morning and somewhere between the parking lot and starbucks the insoles came loose and started gethering under my feet. now my feet are sticky from all the glue and i have to go to my shoe guy to fix the them. did anyone else have this experience?


----------



## Coreena

juneping said:


> oh boo...there will always be something better down the road.
> 
> and here is my dana boots.


wow you look fab in your dana boots june ^^ how do you find the fit TTS or STS?


----------



## Coreena

hktaitai said:


> :kiss:


----------



## juneping

Coreena said:


> wow you look fab in your dana boots june ^^ how do you find the fit TTS or STS?



thanks coreena,

i was told they run small...and i think they might be TTS. i am a US7 narrow feet and this dana is size 38. and with this dana boots, i have add thick insoles. i tried the regular insoles i usually use but my feet were sliding in them while i walk. HTH.


----------



## Coreena

lisadoodle said:


> when i was in london this past july i bought the mid calf length version of the suede/leather wedge boots with the suede fringe. i wore them for the first time this morning and somewhere between the parking lot and starbucks the insoles came loose and started gethering under my feet. now my feet are sticky from all the glue and i have to go to my shoe guy to fix the them. did anyone else have this experience?


awww thats horrible. Hope they can fix it so its 100% again, I hate when the soles comes loose on shoes. Ive never had that happen on any of my IM boots. but I guess if not enough glue is put on it, it could easily come apart from the shoes


----------



## birkingal

tonkamama said:


> *Coreena ~* thank you.  I found this jacket in my size (darker grey color) but am little concern about fitting...  here is the pic...



I've tried the darker grey jacket on previously. My personal opinion is that they're sized a little larger than Lexy. I wear a 2 in Lexy and I was able to fit into size 1 in these. Hope this helps!


----------



## am2022

mandicakes.. love all the pieces that you got!!!  more pics please!

coreena.. good luck on the dickers..

tonka... jacket seems cute.. but need to see more pics probably on how its worn?  good luck on your decision...

June... what color danas are those? really nice but seems much darker than my gray?  so it fit a bit big?  you think the 37 would have been fine then?  
it looks awesome... 

Birkingal, hktaitai.. hello there!

Good morning everyone.. off to work now!


----------



## juneping

amacasa said:


> mandicakes.. love all the pieces that you got!!!  more pics please!
> 
> coreena.. good luck on the dickers..
> 
> tonka... jacket seems cute.. but need to see more pics probably on how its worn?  good luck on your decision...
> 
> *June... what color danas are those? really nice but seems much darker than my gray?  so it fit a bit big?  you think the 37 would have been fine then?
> it looks awesome...
> *
> Birkingal, hktaitai.. hello there!
> 
> Good morning everyone.. off to work now!



thank you amacasa!!
they are dark green with some hidden brown patches as pattern, like a military uniform kind of pattern but very very subtle and i can't see the brown unless i stare at them. the seller listed them for US7 and 7.5...so i took her word for it. haha...i think they would be perfect for someone who's 7.5. but my personal preference is rather smaller than larger if i am between sizes. i like shoes are fit/tight that my feet don't move in them. i fell in my heels once when i didn't tighten the buckle all the way.  see? i have a lot of clumsy stories to tell....


----------



## ScarceNot

The patchwork jeans on NAP aren't moving. They're $815.
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/170855

What is everyone's opinion on these? 
The rise looks a tad low to my eye.


----------



## angelastoel

ScarceNot said:


> The patchwork jeans on NAP aren't moving. They're $815.
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/170855
> 
> What is everyone's opinion on these?
> The rise looks a tad low to my eye.



I think those are too trendy to spend so much money on, i'd rather spend it on a item that is a little bit less extreme


----------



## shamrock0421

Just got this today...


----------



## Chanel 0407

Nice.  What color is that T?



shamrock0421 said:


> Just got this today...
> 
> View attachment 1484711


----------



## shamrock0421

Thank you.
It is black.
Better picture...

http://www.lagarconne.com/store/item.htm?itemid=12454&sid=1239&pid=1238




Chanel 0407 said:


> Nice. What color is that T?


----------



## am2022

very good question...

ive worn mine twice so far... love them..

but i did notice on the second time, that dust do attach to the raffia material so i just brushed it off and went away...

I did spray some waterproofing afterwards... just to offer some protection against water.. whatever help i can get i will take...

hope this helps..
whats your size?  that way, i can PM you once i see it!




Jaded81 said:


> I forgot to ask.. do they dirty easily? Are the stains easily removed? I am terrified of white shoes!!!


----------



## mandicakes

Coreena said:


> hey mandi, I kinda like both colours lol .. but I know I can only choose one XP did you see the white one in real life? how does it fair against the navy?
> 
> Sorry Coreena... I just realized I didn't reply on the Jia colour front. I love both and you couldn't go wrong either way in my humble opinion.  I haven't seen the navy in real life but it looks stunning.  You see NAP has the white now. It went up last night.


----------



## mandicakes

Coreena said:


> me too thats why I cant buy everything lol .. Oooo Lucky girl! Now Im really jealous lol ..
> 
> Who do they use to ship goods? DHL, Fedex?


 
They use DHL and really good service. I've emailed and called them before and they were really helpful.

I was going to say, I've returned something once to Matches.  They provide you with a DHL satchel with your order. The only thing is you are charged the shipping for the return unlike NAP. From memory it is the same as you pay to receive the item (30 pounds for Australia)


----------



## mandicakes

juneping said:


> oh boo...there will always be something better down the road.
> 
> and here is my dana boots.


 
Smokin'.... Love love love the boots!  Wish I had long pins like you. You always look so stylish


----------



## mandicakes

birkingal said:


> congratulations, *mandicakes*! You'll love it. It's a beautiful top.


 

Thanks birkingal.  I swear you must have the most fabulous wardrobe!  Give me a heads up when you're willing to part with anything at all 

I'm addicted to your blog!


----------



## mandicakes

juneping said:


> thanks coreena,
> 
> i was told they run small...and i think they might be TTS. i am a US7 narrow feet and this dana is size 38. and with this dana boots, i have add thick insoles. i tried the regular insoles i usually use but my feet were sliding in them while i walk. HTH.


 
I'm nervous now... So many people say they run small. Maybe the pair I had were sized incorrectly?  Hmm....


----------



## mandicakes

lisadoodle said:


> when i was in london this past july i bought the mid calf length version of the suede/leather wedge boots with the suede fringe. i wore them for the first time this morning and somewhere between the parking lot and starbucks the insoles came loose and started gethering under my feet. now my feet are sticky from all the glue and i have to go to my shoe guy to fix the them. did anyone else have this experience?


 
Oh no!  You poor thing.  Do you live somewhere really hot?  I used to live in Queensland (Australia) and it was stiffling at times there and I had the same issues with glue becoming sticky after a while.  The boot repair guy (genious) fixed mine up though so there is hope


----------



## Chanel 0407

What is your blog mandicakes?  I would love to check it out.



mandicakes said:


> Coreena said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey mandi, I kinda like both colours lol .. but I know I can only choose one XP did you see the white one in real life? how does it fair against the navy?
> 
> Sorry Coreena... I just realized I didn't reply on the Jia colour front. I love both and you couldn't go wrong either way in my humble opinion.  I haven't seen the navy in real life but it looks stunning.  You see NAP has the white now. It went up last night.
Click to expand...


----------



## mandicakes

Chanel 0407 said:


> What is your blog mandicakes? I would love to check it out.
> 
> 
> My blog... Hmm.... It's still getting developed. I've done 2 posts which are... well... works in progress. I'll give you a heads up within the next week though. Thanks for your interest  I hope it doesn't disappoint...


----------



## hktaitai

shamrock0421 said:


> Just got this today...
> 
> View attachment 1484711



Lovely choice *shamrock0421*  Black is nice


----------



## juneping

mandicakes said:


> Smokin'.... Love love love the boots!  Wish I had long pins like you. You always look so stylish



thank you!!



mandicakes said:


> I'm nervous now... So many people say they run small. Maybe the pair I had were sized incorrectly?  Hmm....



it really depends i think....if your feet are average width, it shouldn't be a problem...you can always add insole and thick socks for winter.


----------



## Coreena

mandicakes said:


> Coreena said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey mandi, I kinda like both colours lol .. but I know I can only choose one XP did you see the white one in real life? how does it fair against the navy?
> 
> Sorry Coreena... I just realized I didn't reply on the Jia colour front. I love both and you couldn't go wrong either way in my humble opinion.  I haven't seen the navy in real life but it looks stunning.  You see NAP has the white now. It went up last night.
> 
> 
> 
> i saw it, I was too slow to get the size 0 lol .. but I was able to grab a size 1 not sure its its going to be a little big. We'll have to wait and see
> 
> what did you think of the Yoan sweater? Wow! How fast did that get sold out lol .. I thought I liked it but last night i didnt feel compelled to buy it, not a fan off all the dangly bits
Click to expand...


----------



## Coreena

mandicakes said:


> They use DHL and really good service. I've emailed and called them before and they were really helpful.
> 
> I was going to say, I've returned something once to Matches.  They provide you with a DHL satchel with your order. The only thing is you are charged the shipping for the return unlike NAP. From memory it is the same as you pay to receive the item (30 pounds for Australia)


I like DHL they have good service and they are very fast and efficient. Im not a fan of UPS. So good to hear they also use DHL. not happy that we get charged for returns. I will use them when im desparate  They seems more ex then NAP on most things eg jia skirt.


----------



## tonkamama

Coreena said:


> Im curious too about there return policy. NAP and mytheresa's are great. Also im wondering who they use as their carrier to ship to Australia.
> Fred is available on matches but i think you have to pay freight XP but might be cheaper because you get back VAT. I also agree with mandicakes, colour is a bit dull and yes not a particular fan of the cut as well. No biggy  I will always give you my honest opinion tonkamama ^^



*Coreena ~* 



juneping said:


> do you like it? it is not really my cup of tea...so if you like it you should get it. i just think IM always has fab jackets, if i miss this season, i'll get something fab next season. so....



*juneping ~* I am also on the fence about this jacket, mainly I think it is a bit too big on me.  I guess I was overly excited when SA took it out to show me.  I have 0% tolerance   level for my favorite brands that put on sale...  but after arrived home and tried on again, I have 2nd thought that's why I posted photos on the thread asking for help and opinions...thanks everyone!!!  You rock those boots in the above mod picture!!  



birkingal said:


> I've tried the darker grey jacket on previously. My personal opinion is that they're sized a little larger than Lexy. I wear a 2 in Lexy and I was able to fit into size 1 in these. Hope this helps!



*birkingal ~* Sizing was the main reason I hesitated to order the Fred jacket over the phone SAT morning, because this boutique does not offer cash refund only store credit if item does not fit.  I do not like getting store credit since I may forget down the road if I don't use it right away....  Now I think about it more (esp with the Olive cotton jacket experience), I think I might need a size "0" in most of her (IM) jackets.    



amacasa said:


> tonka... jacket seems cute.. but need to see more pics probably on how its worn?  good luck on your decision...



*amacasa ~* thank you, I like all the details such as it comes this beautiful leather trims and the pockets designed, waist taken in...  my only concerns are 1. sizing & 2. color... 

I probably will return the jacket and put the $$ back to my Balenciaga leather jacket fund...



ScarceNot said:


> The patchwork jeans on NAP aren't moving. They're $815.
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/170855
> 
> What is everyone's opinion on these?
> The rise looks a tad low to my eye.



*ScarceNot ~* It is very cute but little pricy for a trendy item.   



shamrock0421 said:


> Just got this today...
> 
> View attachment 1484711



*shamrock0421 ~* Congrats!!  I am still waiting for mine (short sleeve) coming from NAP!


----------



## juneping

there are red manly on ebay now...sizes 37,38,39....i can't remember who wanted it in red...but they are on ebay now. 2200 BIN or 1999 as starting bid.


----------



## juneping

there is a pair of dampa size 36. this thread grows too fast and i can't remember who exactly was looking for dana...but i thought dampa is just as great.


----------



## mandicakes

Coreena said:


> mandicakes said:
> 
> 
> 
> i saw it, I was too slow to get the size 0 lol .. but I was able to grab a size 1 not sure its its going to be a little big. We'll have to wait and see
> 
> what did you think of the Yoan sweater? Wow! How fast did that get sold out lol .. I thought I liked it but last night i didnt feel compelled to buy it, not a fan off all the dangly bits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Yoan sweater was insane! I basically brought the new items up within 10 mins or so of them being listed and there was only a size 3 left!  Considering we are heading into summer, I figured I may go off it by next winter so passed on it. Hoping I don't live to regret it
Click to expand...


----------



## mandicakes

Coreena said:


> I like DHL they have good service and they are very fast and efficient. Im not a fan of UPS. So good to hear they also use DHL. not happy that we get charged for returns. I will use them when im desparate  They seems more ex then NAP on most things eg jia skirt.


 
I tend to buy items from there only when I can't get them from NAP due to the $ of returns.  Also, I pretty much have to know I'm going to keep it.  I think we're spoilt with free returns at  NAP.  It ruined me for other online stores!


----------



## mandicakes

juneping said:


> there is a pair of dampa size 36. this thread grows too fast and i can't remember who exactly was looking for dana...but i thought dampa is just as great.


 
Thanks juneping!  That was little ole me.  All of TPF ladies are gorgeous!  Thanks for all of your email alerts notifying me about the boots. I'm stalking them and trying to sort out if the seller will let me bid


----------



## tb-purselover

Carolines Mode just did an editorial on Isabel Marant! AMAAAAZING pics make me want .

Editorial:
Claire in Isabel Marant


----------



## Coreena

mandicakes said:


> Coreena said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Yoan sweater was insane! I basically brought the new items up within 10 mins or so of them being listed and there was only a size 3 left!  Considering we are heading into summer, I figured I may go off it by next winter so passed on it. Hoping I don't live to regret it
> 
> 
> 
> I know more insane ppl then us lol .. No i dont think we will regret it  really not liking the bits hanging off it XP I think it will get caught on something and pull a whole in it XP I think, definitely dont qoute me on it hehe ..
Click to expand...


----------



## Coreena

mandicakes said:


> I tend to buy items from there only when I can't get them from NAP due to the $ of returns.  Also, I pretty much have to know I'm going to keep it.  I think we're spoilt with free returns at  NAP.  It ruined me for other online stores!


Totally agree with mandi! NAPs return policy is really good and they have great customer service. They are always quick to reply my emails. Ive send farfetch and matches emails no reply even till now.


----------



## Coreena

I just saw bordeaux manly's on NAP's site size 36 and 37.... Hope these are the sizes you are looking for.


----------



## birkingal

mandicakes said:


> Thanks birkingal.  I swear you must have the most fabulous wardrobe!  Give me a heads up when you're willing to part with anything at all
> 
> I'm addicted to your blog!



awww...so sweet of you, *Mandi*! Thanks for the reminder. You roughly wear the same size as I albeit more slender (so jealous!!). I have a few more packages coming so will be doing more culling soon. Will let you know.


----------



## shamrock0421

Thank you for posting this.
The model and the photos and the pieces are all stunning!



tb-purselover said:


> Carolines Mode just did an editorial on Isabel Marant! AMAAAAZING pics make me want .
> 
> Editorial:
> Claire in Isabel Marant


----------



## birkingal

tonkamama said:


> *Coreena ~*
> 
> 
> 
> *birkingal ~* Sizing was the main reason I hesitated to order the Fred jacket over the phone SAT morning, because this boutique does not offer cash refund only store credit if item does not fit.  I do not like getting store credit since I may forget down the road if I don't use it right away....  Now I think about it more (esp with the Olive cotton jacket experience), I think I might need a size "0" in most of her (IM) jackets.




I think Fred is still readily available here in the UK. Most stores price it at £265. My only suggestion is that you buy what you truly love. I've made my fair share of mistakes. I also find that I can't wear any of her jackets that are made with a high percentage of virgin wool. They're very scratchy and I itched all over when I tried it on.


----------



## marantfan

Love this: 

the isabel marant woman doesnt sport a full face of makeup, or even brush her hair. she wears heels, but only the kind that can be danced in all night, and when shes at home, she&#8217;ll most likely be barefoot. theres an air of insouciance about her wardrobe&#8212;her clothes look as if she picked them up on a trip to some exotic, far-flung destination, or pilfered them from her grandfather or maybe her boyfriend. marant herself just happens to be such a woman. her effortless brand owes more to serge gainsbourg, and her regular collaborator, paris vogue fashion director emmanuelle alt, than it does to any fantasy femme or hollywood starlet.
&#8212; natalie shukur via nylon mag


----------



## am2022

TB... love love this .. thanks for posting and sharing!!!

the leopard skirt... must resist!!! lol!



tb-purselover said:


> Carolines Mode just did an editorial on Isabel Marant! AMAAAAZING pics make me want .
> 
> Editorial:
> Claire in Isabel Marant


----------



## Coreena

amacasa said:


> TB... love love this .. thanks for posting and sharing!!!
> 
> the leopard skirt... must resist!!! lol!


totally agree with you! that skirt is really beautiful on her  and the INA coat now i definitely dont regret buyer it, really is a nice oversized coat ) Goodnight amacasa! ^^


----------



## am2022

aww.. good night coreena.. and sweet dreams...

Listen, please post mod pics of the ina coat.... that one in bordeaux is so very pretty... when you get the chance...


----------



## tb-purselover

shamrock0421 said:


> Thank you for posting this.
> The model and the photos and the pieces are all stunning!





amacasa said:


> TB... love love this .. thanks for posting and sharing!!!
> 
> the leopard skirt... must resist!!! lol!



You are welcome! Yes, after seeing these pics I wanted the whole outfit. So stunning, isn't it! I love it all.


----------



## flower71

amacasa said:


> TB... love love this .. thanks for posting and sharing!!!
> 
> the leopard skirt... must resist!!! lol!


you can't and mustn't resist...
A huge thanks to you *tb-purselover*, I just can't get enough of those pics, I want her legs too...
Let's put a bit more pics on here girls...any mod pics out there?


----------



## am2022

flower i agree.. more mod pics please...

sham... why don't you start with your awesome new shirt/ top? 



shamrock0421 said:


> Thank you.
> It is black.
> Better picture...
> 
> http://www.lagarconne.com/store/item.htm?itemid=12454&sid=1239&pid=1238


----------



## am2022

really love this gray ina coat paired with the suede fringe boot...

so lets blow it up!


----------



## flower71

amacasa said:


> really love this gray ina coat paired with the suede fringe boot...
> 
> so lets blow it up!


I have been eyeing that coat, now you know this is tempting


----------



## mandicakes

birkingal said:


> awww...so sweet of you, *Mandi*! Thanks for the reminder. You roughly wear the same size as I albeit more slender (so jealous!!). I have a few more packages coming so will be doing more culling soon. Will let you know.


 
I love your wardrobe culls.  Just send your wardrobe my way! When I'm in the UK any form of being slender goes right out the window.  I get right into the English tea/cake lifestyle... Mmmmm..... Ginger Two...


----------



## mandicakes

shamrock0421 said:


> Thank you for posting this.
> The model and the photos and the pieces are all stunning!


 

I'm lovin' the skirt and the navajo jeans look fab in the editorials. Anyone have a pair?


----------



## mandicakes

For all of the gorgeous ladies that emailed me about the black shorter version of the Dana boots on French ebay... an update.  She got back to me but won't accept paypal only bank transfer so I can't (won't) get them.  :cry:

No buyer protection otherwise. Years ago, I sent a payment overseas via bank transfer for a designer bag (over $2,000) and never received it and couldn't do anything about it. Sob... lesson learnt.  So heads up, I'm still on the look out for the boots if anyone sees them


----------



## juneping

mandicakes said:


> For all of the gorgeous ladies that emailed me about the black shorter version of the Dana boots on French ebay... an update.  She got back to me but won't accept paypal only bank transfer so I can't (won't) get them.  :cry:
> 
> No buyer protection otherwise. Years ago, I sent a payment overseas via bank transfer for a designer bag (over $2,000) and never received it and couldn't do anything about it. Sob... lesson learnt.  So heads up, I'm still on the look out for the boots if anyone sees them



its gone....i think you did the right thing. paypal is the best way to go. wire transfer...was she for real??


----------



## juneping

qndg said:


> This Zara Kids jumper looks quite similar to the Ritchi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...W2011/118205/489578/JUMPER+WITH+SIDE+OPENINGS



i got this sweater...haven't seen the ritchi IRL...so i can't say how big the diff is. the color is very true to the image provided by zara.  this sweater is so nice, it's not wool (i am allergic to wool) and very comfy. it's not as long as the ritchi but i think it'll go nicely with skirt or jeans. and i also got the bordeaux wax jeans from zara, thanks angela for sharing the info....


----------



## mandicakes

juneping said:


> its gone....i think you did the right thing. paypal is the best way to go. wire transfer...was she for real??


 
Absolutely crazy isn't it?!  For some reason a lot of French buyer's won't accept paypal...


----------



## mandicakes

juneping said:


> i got this sweater...haven't seen the ritchi IRL...so i can't say how big the diff is. the color is very true to the image provided by zara. this sweater is so nice, it's not wool (i am allergic to wool) and very comfy. it's not as long as the ritchi but i think it'll go nicely with skirt or jeans. and i also got the bordeaux wax jeans from zara, thanks angela for sharing the info....


 
Oh! So cute. Love the knit


----------



## juneping

mandicakes said:


> Absolutely crazy isn't it?!  For some reason a lot of French buyer's won't accept paypal...



i bought my dana from a french seller...she's very nice to deal with and she used paypal. even when we use paypal, it's always better to link to the cc instead from the bank account. i was scammed once...and i learned it the hard way. no matter how much you want that boots....i still would not wire transfer money to some stranger regardless what country.


----------



## mandicakes

juneping said:


> i bought my dana from a french seller...she's very nice to deal with and she used paypal. even when we use paypal, it's always better to link to the cc instead from the bank account. i was scammed once...and i learned it the hard way. no matter how much you want that boots....i still would not wire transfer money to some stranger regardless what country.


 

Thanks for the heads up.  I was scammed years ago too with my bank account through paypal. Took ages to resolve.  Some boots will come along. Obviously weren't meant to have these right now that's all


----------



## Coreena

juneping said:


> i bought my dana from a french seller...she's very nice to deal with and she used paypal. even when we use paypal, it's always better to link to the cc instead from the bank account. i was scammed once...and i learned it the hard way. no matter how much you want that boots....i still would not wire transfer money to some stranger regardless what country.


really, I thought if you use paypal you are protected 100% hmmm ..


----------



## juneping

Coreena said:


> really, I thought if you use paypal you are protected 100% hmmm ..



no....paypal could put a negative on the scammer's account and that's the best they can do. but cc will wither get your money back or suck your loss. paypal is the safest middle person charge a ton but  no risk on its own.


----------



## Coreena

amacasa said:


> aww.. good night coreena.. and sweet dreams...
> 
> Listen, please post mod pics of the ina coat.... that one in bordeaux is so very pretty... when you get the chance...


thanks acamasa. i cant as yet as it looks way too big on me, I need to get it taken in or im deciding maybe to just by the size 0 as Ive found a seller who has one and sell this one on bay. I have the grey colour ^^ like the model in your pic


----------



## Coreena

mandicakes said:


> For all of the gorgeous ladies that emailed me about the black shorter version of the Dana boots on French ebay... an update.  She got back to me but won't accept paypal only bank transfer so I can't (won't) get them.  :cry:
> 
> No buyer protection otherwise. Years ago, I sent a payment overseas via bank transfer for a designer bag (over $2,000) and never received it and couldn't do anything about it. Sob... lesson learnt.  So heads up, I'm still on the look out for the boots if anyone sees them


wow $2000 is a lot of money, Im so sorry to hear this. I hate bay scammers. But ive been forunate enough to have not been scammed as yet. I did have someone on bay try to sell me a fake celine box bag. Lucky i determined it was fake before it was shipped and she gave me my money back ,very unwillingly but I told her I would report her to the police for selling counterfiet goods if she didnt give it back. That gave her a scare lol and finally returned the money..


----------



## Coreena

juneping said:


> no....paypal could put a negative on the scammer's account and that's the best they can do. but cc will wither get your money back or suck your loss. paypal is the safest middle person charge a ton but  no risk on its own.


omg i didnt know that. I thought if I paid via paypal I was safe. Okay note to self, need to be even more vigilant!


----------



## juneping

oh *mandicakes.*...i am so sorry...i completely missed the 2K part. i hate scammers!! they make me mad.


----------



## juneping

Coreena said:


> omg i didnt know that. I thought if I paid via paypal I was safe. Okay note to self, need to be even more vigilant!



ya...someone on ebay subforum sold a birkin for 12K and the buyer was a scammer. the buyer took her real birkin and paypal refunded the scammer/buyer money. so the scammer got both the money and the free authentic birkin. i can't remember the detail but her (seller/victim) paypal account is negative and she constantly got calls from bill collector??....she said it's annoying but less annoying than losing 12K. ya...i agree completely!! it's so not safe to sell nowadays. oh that case is the only case i've heard so far that paypal was hurting.  i am not a fan of paypal....


----------



## Coreena

juneping said:


> ya...someone on ebay subforum sold a birkin for 12K and the buyer was a scammer. the buyer took her real birkin and paypal refunded the scammer/buyer money. so the scammer got both the money and the free authentic birkin. i can't remember the detail but her (seller/victim) paypal account is negative and she constantly got calls from bill collector??....she said it's annoying but less annoying than losing 12K. ya...i agree completely!! it's so not safe to sell nowadays. oh that case is the only case i've heard so far that paypal was hurting.  i am not a fan of paypal....


OMG, poor girl. Yes I wouldnt pay it either! Thats really wrong. I havent sold not one of my designer bags on bay. So many scammers out there. But is sad because there are also a lot of honest ppl.


----------



## tonkamama

amacasa said:


> really love this gray ina coat paired with the suede fringe boot...
> 
> so lets blow it up!


Love this one too...  cannot find one in US tho in size 0....


----------



## tonkamama

Ok... Matches.com (should be matchesfashion.com ) gave me the measurement on Fred Jacket...  Now I see the major difference between size 1 & 0 ....  :okay:

Size 0:  Bust - 91.5cm  *Waist - 79cm*  Sleeve - 53cm
Size 1:  Bust - 92cm  *Waist - 84cm* Sleeve - 54cm


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> Ok... _*Matches.com*_ gave me the measurement on Fred Jacket...  Now I see the major difference between size 1 & 0 ....  :okay:
> 
> Size 0:  Bust - 91.5cm  *Waist - 79cm*  Sleeve - 53cm
> Size 1:  Bust - 92cm  *Waist - 84cm* Sleeve - 54cm



my first impression was why a dating site would give you measurements...


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> my first impression was why a dating site would give you measurements...


OMG...  I am so sorry....  I always thought the fashion site was matches.com.... :giggles:


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> OMG...  I am so sorry....  I always thought the fashion site was matches.com.... :giggles:



yes, you were right. it's me....it took a few sec to realize...


----------



## Coreena

tonkamama said:


> Ok... Matches.com (should be matchesfashion.com ) gave me the measurement on Fred Jacket...  Now I see the major difference between size 1 & 0 ....  :okay:
> 
> Size 0:  Bust - 91.5cm  *Waist - 79cm*  Sleeve - 53cm
> Size 1:  Bust - 92cm  *Waist - 84cm* Sleeve - 54cm


ooops sorry tonkamama  so which size do you think best fits or neither?


----------



## birkingal

mandicakes said:


> For all of the gorgeous ladies that emailed me about the black shorter version of the Dana boots on French ebay... an update.  She got back to me but won't accept paypal only bank transfer so I can't (won't) get them.  :cry:
> 
> No buyer protection otherwise. Years ago, I sent a payment overseas via bank transfer for a designer bag (over $2,000) and never received it and couldn't do anything about it. Sob... lesson learnt.  So heads up, I'm still on the look out for the boots if anyone sees them



*mandicakes*, that's horrible! I've had a few close calls. A good friend of mine warned me about accepting wire transfer. She was conned by a H Birkin buyer who somehow managed to send a "fake" wire which appeared in her account but disappeared within a day or two.


----------



## birkingal

I decided to take the plunge and buy the Jemma pullover. It sure is chunky and heavy! It's a heavy knit and made of 100% merino wool. I'm normally quite allergic to wool but I'm ok with this. I'm unsure about the Michelin look. I bought the size 2 and it's definitely oversized.


----------



## shamrock0421

I may wear it on Friday evening.
If so, I promise to take pictures.
Thank you.



amacasa said:


> flower i agree.. more mod pics please...
> 
> sham... why don't you start with your awesome new shirt/ top?


----------



## shamrock0421

The sweater is gorgeous and so well made and substantial.
Do you do 'winter white'?
I am seeing it with white jeans/pants and heels.
I think it would give the sweater a whole new personality.
What do you think?

Thank you for posting!



birkingal said:


> I decided to take the plunge and buy the Jemma pullover. It sure is chunky and heavy! It's a heavy knit and made of 100% merino wool. I'm normally quite allergic to wool but I'm ok with this. I'm unsure about the Michelin look. I bought the size 2 and it's definitely oversized.


----------



## hktaitai

birkingal said:


> I decided to take the plunge and buy the Jemma pullover. It sure is chunky and heavy! It's a heavy knit and made of 100% merino wool. I'm normally quite allergic to wool but I'm ok with this. I'm unsure about the Michelin look. I bought the size 2 and it's definitely oversized.



Love this look *birkingal*


----------



## juneping

shamrock0421 said:


> The sweater is gorgeous and so well made and substantial.
> *Do you do 'winter white'?*
> I am seeing it with white jeans/pants and heels.
> I think it would give the sweater a whole new personality.
> What do you think?
> 
> Thank you for posting!



it's such a good idea.....


----------



## birkingal

shamrock0421 said:


> The sweater is gorgeous and so well made and substantial.
> Do you do 'winter white'?
> I am seeing it with white jeans/pants and heels.
> I think it would give the sweater a whole new personality.
> What do you think?
> 
> Thank you for posting!



*hktaitai, juneping, shamrock*, thank you for your sweet comments. I'm still on the fence about it. I look *ahem* decidedly chunky. I'm always a little wary about thick knits only because I find that it's easier to stick to thinner pieces and layer. UK weather is so unpredictable. 

Thank you for your suggestion, *shamrock*. I've come to the realization that I'm a walking disaster when I wear white. I'm a dirt magnet. I've also managed to turn a few white clothing articles into pink or light blue. I even got the tie-dyed effect once (not that I"m proud of it) so I've banned myself from touching the washing machine :shame:


----------



## Coreena

birkingal said:


> *hktaitai, juneping, shamrock*, thank you for your sweet comments. I'm still on the fence about it. I look *ahem* decidedly chunky. I'm always a little wary about thick knits only because I find that it's easier to stick to thinner pieces and layer. UK weather is so unpredictable.
> 
> Thank you for your suggestion, *shamrock*. I've come to the realization that I'm a walking disaster when I wear white. I'm a dirt magnet. I've also managed to turn a few white clothing articles into pink or light blue. I even got the tie-dyed effect once (not that I"m proud of it) so I've banned myself from touching the washing machine :shame:


hey birkingirl  I love the colour of the sweater but i see what you are seeing does look a bit heavy on you. Maybe its the wrong size. You are small figured, so I feel you can down size for sure


----------



## bgmommy

IM fans and friends...I need a little friendly advice.  I have made too many purchases and must send something back.  I have the taupe Dickers that I wear all the time, but need to decide between the following:

White Manly (high fringe wedge boot)
Anthracite Mony (low fringe wedge boot)
navy and ecru Bekett (velcro wedge sneaker)

Any advice...would LOVE to keep them all, but also got a couple of Celine bags. Any thoughts ladies???  Thank you in advance!


----------



## bgmommy

birkingal said:


> I decided to take the plunge and buy the Jemma pullover. It sure is chunky and heavy! It's a heavy knit and made of 100% merino wool. I'm normally quite allergic to wool but I'm ok with this. I'm unsure about the Michelin look. I bought the size 2 and it's definitely oversized.



LOVE the winter white idea!  Also with a heel it may change the whole look.  Otherwise it looks like you have such a nice figure that you may want to size down.  I think the sweater is beautiful, but a little boxy!  Thanks for posting!


----------



## juneping

bgmommy said:


> IM fans and friends...I need a little friendly advice.  I have made too many purchases and must send something back.  I have the taupe Dickers that I wear all the time, but need to decide between the following:
> 
> White Manly (high fringe wedge boot)
> Anthracite Mony (low fringe wedge boot)
> navy and ecru Bekett (velcro wedge sneaker)
> 
> Any advice...would LOVE to keep them all, but also got a couple of Celine bags. Any thoughts ladies???  Thank you in advance!



can you describe a little bit about your preference or life style?? it's hard to decipher. 
my first choice would let the white go...it's hard to maintain white shoes...


----------



## am2022

birkingal.. love it... if it feels too loose, you want to maybe try the size 1?  then we can compare side by side?


----------



## Coreena

bgmommy said:


> IM fans and friends...I need a little friendly advice.  I have made too many purchases and must send something back.  I have the taupe Dickers that I wear all the time, but need to decide between the following:
> 
> White Manly (high fringe wedge boot)
> Anthracite Mony (low fringe wedge boot)
> navy and ecru Bekett (velcro wedge sneaker)
> 
> Any advice...would LOVE to keep them all, but also got a couple of Celine bags. Any thoughts ladies???  Thank you in advance!


hi bgmommy  If I could only choose to keep on thing i would keep the Anthracite Mony. To me that are a worthwhile investment out of all three  easy to wear and they look nice with skinnies


----------



## am2022

bg:  definitely keep the low fringe boot in anthracite.. those will be a classic.. somewhat like the dana fringe boot

for the navy/ ecru becketts: hmmm.. i have those... i sprayed them with waterproof spray as they have the cream part that i don't want to get dirty... i was on the fence about these .. but now happy i kept them.. it will take some time getting used to.. but definitely more feminine than my flat and boring converse... 

so , maybe you can do without the white manly boot as juneping has been saying..as white is so hard to maintain.. but those manly come in black and bordeaux.. those are easier to maintain...


----------



## Coreena

bgmommy said:


> IM fans and friends...I need a little friendly advice.  I have made too many purchases and must send something back.  I have the taupe Dickers that I wear all the time, but need to decide between the following:
> 
> White Manly (high fringe wedge boot)
> Anthracite Mony (low fringe wedge boot)
> navy and ecru Bekett (velcro wedge sneaker)
> 
> Any advice...would LOVE to keep them all, but also got a couple of Celine bags. Any thoughts ladies???  Thank you in advance!


which celine bags did you buy?  Im so in love with the box bags they are so beautiful ^^


----------



## mellecyn

amacasa said:


> really love this gray ina coat paired with the suede fringe boot...
> 
> so lets blow it up!


I looooove these boots !!!!!!! what´s the reference name ?


----------



## shamrock0421

You just made me laugh out loud with your tales of tie-dye!
Thank you for that.

The sweater is definitely not 'slimming' (not sure I would go as far as to say "chunky" my friend!) - but it definitely is a beautiful piece of clothing.  You have a great figure.  Maybe a Size 1?

Please let us know what you decide.



birkingal said:


> *hktaitai, juneping, shamrock*, thank you for your sweet comments. I'm still on the fence about it. I look *ahem* decidedly chunky. I'm always a little wary about thick knits only because I find that it's easier to stick to thinner pieces and layer. UK weather is so unpredictable.
> 
> Thank you for your suggestion, *shamrock*. I've come to the realization that I'm a walking disaster when I wear white. I'm a dirt magnet. I've also managed to turn a few white clothing articles into pink or light blue. I even got the tie-dyed effect once (not that I"m proud of it) so I've banned myself from touching the washing machine :shame:


----------



## bgmommy

juneping said:


> can you describe a little bit about your preference or life style?? it's hard to decipher.
> my first choice would let the white go...it's hard to maintain white shoes...



The white should be the first to go, but did anyone else fall in love with these on the runway?  I have 3 boys and run them around to all their activities only to have an occasional date night with my hubby.  I do dress what I'd like to consider casual hip for the day adn keep thinking maybe I should have gotten the tall anthracite - I have had several chances to get the black, but just not loving them.  I live in the Midwest and drive everywhere - not in a walking city.


----------



## juneping

bgmommy said:


> The white should be the first to go, but did anyone else fall in love with these on the runway?  I have 3 boys and run them around to all their activities only to have an occasional date night with my hubby.  I do dress what I'd like to consider casual hip for the day adn keep thinking maybe I should have gotten the tall anthracite - I have had several chances to get the black, but just not loving them.  I live in the Midwest and drive everywhere - not in a walking city.



mn....very tough decision. like amacasa, she also has 3 kids and her sons love her beckett and i can see you wear that to other kids functions.
so there left the manly and the short boots. i don't know...i would keep manly if they are another color other than white. i have seen white shoes get dirty....and i just would not do white. can you pair those white boots with a few of your go out outfits for fall/winter?? try to think how workable those boots are in your wardrobe instead of how beautiful when they stand alone....


----------



## bgmommy

coreena 
Yes, I do love the anthracite - really had my heart set on knew high pair first, but they are easy to wear I think!  most SA I spoke to actually chose these for themselves and they all said NO to the white because of maintenance - I just was loving the whole winter white.

as far as Celine bags...I purchased the box last year in camel as I fell in LOVE!  This year I got the tricolor navy mini and then the blue with beige suede (I must like beige suede it's on the Manly and the Bekett) wing trapeze (this bag also could be returned???)

Amasca - Always love your advice too!  I really liked the Bekett as I am at so many ballgames (bball, hockey, football, lacrosse, basketball) that I could still be casual but hip!  Did you keep the black?  I agree about the Mony getting more wear for sure!

WHY am I having such a hard time sending those white Manlys back???  I LOVE them for fall and spring and the leather is TDF! These for sure should be first to go, but can't get myself to send them - also holding out to see what Isabel as in store for us in the Spring!!!!

Thanks ladies and keep the advice coming please!


----------



## ScarceNot

Which pair do you put on and they make you smile?
Which pair feel the most comfortable on your feet?
Which pair goes with the most items in your current wardrobe?


----------



## peppers90

For those who own the Reilly or July jackets-  do you wear it often?  It is
such a statement piece;  I don't want to buy it and then have it sit
in my closet!  Thanks


----------



## KristyDarling

birkingal said:


> I decided to take the plunge and buy the Jemma pullover. It sure is chunky and heavy! It's a heavy knit and made of 100% merino wool. I'm normally quite allergic to wool but I'm ok with this. I'm unsure about the Michelin look. I bought the size 2 and it's definitely oversized.



I love this sweater! But I sense your hesitation and I agree with it -- I think you should size down. It will still have that oversized look but less dramatically so.


----------



## birkingal

KristyDarling said:


> I love this sweater! But I sense your hesitation and I agree with it -- I think you should size down. It will still have that oversized look but less dramatically so.


*

Coreena, amacasa, shamrock, KirstyDarling* I just look overwhelmed by the heavy sweater. I can't say I love it so I think I'm just going to return it. 

*shamrock*, bless you for saying I've got a great figure. I've learned to hide all the overhanging bits and bobs well. 

*bymommy*, I adore Celine bags despite not owning any. They don't suit my current lifestyle but that doesn't stop me from admiring the bags.


----------



## am2022

im a guilty July owner that haven't used it....   its only because its still summer here...

it is a statement piece for sure..its very special... it made the other jackets in my closet boring... 

peppers.. if you can snag it... please do!!!  you won't regret it!!!

and then if you find that its not you, you can easily sell it as its so hard to find!!! ( im talking about the regular july - as other ladies here felt the feathered version over the top... i don't though.. all of them are pretty)

after the jump, we require one thing though:  MOD PICS!




peppers90 said:


> For those who own the Reilly or July jackets- do you wear it often? It is
> such a statement piece; I don't want to buy it and then have it sit
> in my closet! Thanks


----------



## mandicakes

Coreena said:


> wow $2000 is a lot of money, Im so sorry to hear this. I hate bay scammers. But ive been forunate enough to have not been scammed as yet. I did have someone on bay try to sell me a fake celine box bag. Lucky i determined it was fake before it was shipped and she gave me my money back ,very unwillingly but I told her I would report her to the police for selling counterfiet goods if she didnt give it back. That gave her a scare lol and finally returned the money..


 

You dodged a bullet with that one.  The worst thing is it makes us and others apprehensive about trying to buy luxury items on *bay.  There really are some honest sellers out there though.  I'm thinking I would definitely buy off a TPF member now though.


----------



## mandicakes

juneping said:


> ya...someone on ebay subforum sold a birkin for 12K and the buyer was a scammer. the buyer took her real birkin and paypal refunded the scammer/buyer money. so the scammer got both the money and the free authentic birkin. i can't remember the detail but her (seller/victim) paypal account is negative and she constantly got calls from bill collector??....she said it's annoying but less annoying than losing 12K. ya...i agree completely!! it's so not safe to sell nowadays. oh that case is the only case i've heard so far that paypal was hurting.  i am not a fan of paypal....


 

*juneping*That is ridiculous!  What a blow to have to take. Honestly paypal are so unpredictable also with how they decide things. You can't take it for granted that if you do the right thing or are honest, they will decide in your favour. Absolutely random.  Where I go stung was someone paid with a stolen credit card and I had the payment in my account, withdrew it (all before the card had been reported as stolen) and paypal cancelled the payment to my account (so never received the money) and then they asked for the money back (which I never received and could prove). Took 10 months of back and forwth to get it sorted

*birkingal* How do these people find out about these scams?!  Apart from having no integrity I can't believe they are even game to attempt such a thing


----------



## mandicakes

birkingal said:


> I decided to take the plunge and buy the Jemma pullover. It sure is chunky and heavy! It's a heavy knit and made of 100% merino wool. I'm normally quite allergic to wool but I'm ok with this. I'm unsure about the Michelin look. I bought the size 2 and it's definitely oversized.


 
I absolutely love the knit but agree on the size.. Can you get a size smaller?  I think it would be a nicer and more slimming fit. Can't go past a great versatile knit.  The chunkier style knit though is in... But would have to be teamed with slim jeans and I think heels..


----------



## mandicakes

juneping said:


> oh *mandicakes.*...i am so sorry...i completely missed the 2K part. i hate scammers!! they make me mad.


 
I just wanted to say I love your blog!  Great to see some IM pieces getting worn.


----------



## mandicakes

bgmommy said:


> coreena
> Yes, I do love the anthracite - really had my heart set on knew high pair first, but they are easy to wear I think! most SA I spoke to actually chose these for themselves and they all said NO to the white because of maintenance - I just was loving the whole winter white.
> 
> as far as Celine bags...I purchased the box last year in camel as I fell in LOVE! This year I got the tricolor navy mini and then the blue with beige suede (I must like beige suede it's on the Manly and the Bekett) wing trapeze (this bag also could be returned???)
> 
> Amasca - Always love your advice too! I really liked the Bekett as I am at so many ballgames (bball, hockey, football, lacrosse, basketball) that I could still be casual but hip! Did you keep the black? I agree about the Mony getting more wear for sure!
> 
> WHY am I having such a hard time sending those white Manlys back??? I LOVE them for fall and spring and the leather is TDF! These for sure should be first to go, but can't get myself to send them - also holding out to see what Isabel as in store for us in the Spring!!!!
> 
> Thanks ladies and keep the advice coming please!


 

The white Manlys  They do look amazing. I keep looking at them in the runway shots and they are TDF! There's nothing quite like them but I think the other ladies are right. They won't wear well colour wise.  If I had to send a pair back it would be based solely on the colour. Plus I think the Mony is more wearable and more a long term wardrobe item

I love the Beketts! They are a definite keeper I think due to the comfort factor and being so unique. They go with so much as well and considering you said they suit your lifestyle, that really needs to be factored in. Let us know and can we have a pic of the Manlys?


----------



## juneping

mandicakes said:


> *juneping*That is ridiculous!  What a blow to have to take. Honestly paypal are so unpredictable also with how they decide things. You can't take it for granted that if you do the right thing or are honest, they will decide in your favour. Absolutely random.  Where I go stung was someone paid with a stolen credit card and I had the payment in my account, withdrew it (all before the card had been reported as stolen) and paypal cancelled the payment to my account (so never received the money) and then they asked for the money back (which I never received and could prove). Took 10 months of back and forwth to get it sorted
> 
> *birkingal* How do these people find out about these scams?!  Apart from having no integrity I can't believe they are even game to attempt such a thing



OMG..what a pain. i am glad you got it resolved.



mandicakes said:


> I just wanted to say I love your blog!  Great to see some IM pieces getting worn.


thank you!!


----------



## am2022

a little streetstyle pic


----------



## Jaded81

I am generally a size 38-38.5 in most shoes. Thank you so much!



amacasa said:


> very good question...
> 
> ive worn mine twice so far... love them..
> 
> but i did notice on the second time, that dust do attach to the raffia material so i just brushed it off and went away...
> 
> I did spray some waterproofing afterwards... just to offer some protection against water.. whatever help i can get i will take...
> 
> hope this helps..
> whats your size?  that way, i can PM you once i see it!


----------



## Jaded81

Thank you dear 



Coreena said:


> you look beautiful jaded81


----------



## bgmommy

Here are the 3 ladies.  Yes, the white so impractical, but unlike any other! (sorry if some pics sideways)


----------



## Jaded81

LOL you are very kind! I really doubt I am smoking! Still a little on the fence about it TBH... still think it is a little too chunky! But I love the detailing! Argh!



Greentea said:


> KEEP! Smokin'!


----------



## Jaded81

LOVE that sweater!!! It looks great on you but maybe a 1 would be better? Are you going to exchange it for a size 1?




birkingal said:


> I decided to take the plunge and buy the Jemma pullover. It sure is chunky and heavy! It's a heavy knit and made of 100% merino wool. I'm normally quite allergic to wool but I'm ok with this. I'm unsure about the Michelin look. I bought the size 2 and it's definitely oversized.


----------



## juneping

Jaded81 said:


> LOL you are very kind! I really doubt I am smoking! Still a little on the fence about it TBH... still think it is a little too chunky! But I love the detailing! Argh!



i love IM...and if i am not 100% happy with the jacket...i'd wait for the next one that make me happy with no room for hesitation.


----------



## peppers90

amacasa said:


> im a guilty July owner that haven't used it....   its only because its still summer here...
> 
> it is a statement piece for sure..its very special... it made the other jackets in my closet boring...
> 
> peppers.. if you can snag it... please do!!!  you won't regret it!!!
> 
> and then if you find that its not you, you can easily sell it as its so hard to find!!! ( im talking about the regular july - as other ladies here felt the feathered version over the top... i don't though.. all of them are pretty)
> 
> after the jump, we require one thing though:  MOD PICS!



Thanks again *amacasa* I actually like the one with the feathers; looks like I could wear it with gold or silver jewelry.  I just don't know how often I will get use of it.   I will definitely post some pics if I buy


----------



## Jaded81

Yea, I was thinking the same thing. I guess I am groaning at the fact that I will lose money again on an unused item, and hubby insists it looks great on me and says I should keep it! grrrrrrrr



juneping said:


> i love IM...and if i am not 100% happy with the jacket...i'd wait for the next one that make me happy with no room for hesitation.


----------



## juneping

Jaded81 said:


> Yea, I was thinking the same thing. I guess I am groaning at the fact that I will lose money again on an unused item, and hubby insists it looks great on me and says I should keep it! grrrrrrrr



can you imagine if you'll wear it with most of your wardrobe? and how workable this piece to your style? do you have other jackets? how often will you wear it?? and if you keep this piece...will you buy another one later?? or this is the one that you need to hold on to for at least another year or two.
i know..if your DH says it's great on you....yes...i can understand that....tough...sigh..


----------



## tonkamama

bgmommy said:


> IM fans and friends...I need a little friendly advice.  I have made too many purchases and must send something back.  I have the taupe Dickers that I wear all the time, but need to decide between the following:
> 
> White Manly (high fringe wedge boot)
> Anthracite Mony (low fringe wedge boot)
> navy and ecru Bekett (velcro wedge sneaker)
> 
> Any advice...would LOVE to keep them all, but also got a couple of Celine bags. Any thoughts ladies???  Thank you in advance!


Keep the Anthracite Mony, you will more miles out of this baby!!


----------



## Jaded81

I thought about what you said, and decided not to keep it... well I gave myself 3 months. If it doesn't sell by then then it might be a sign that I should keep it 

Thanks as always for your words of wisdom 



juneping said:


> i love IM...and if i am not 100% happy with the jacket...i'd wait for the next one that make me happy with no room for hesitation.


----------



## juneping

Jaded81 said:


> I thought about what you said, and decided not to keep it... well I gave myself 3 months. If it doesn't sell by then then it might be a sign that I should keep it
> 
> Thanks as always for your words of wisdom



if you end up keeping it...just wear it and sell it when you see your true love. IM jacket will sell for a reasonable price at the decent/mint condition. so it's not that bad. 
i think the weather is the same in HK and Singapore...there may be 2 months max that you can wear the jacket. the weather is so much warmer compare to when i was a kid in HK.


----------



## Coreena

bgmommy said:


> coreena
> Yes, I do love the anthracite - really had my heart set on knew high pair first, but they are easy to wear I think!  most SA I spoke to actually chose these for themselves and they all said NO to the white because of maintenance - I just was loving the whole winter white.
> 
> as far as Celine bags...I purchased the box last year in camel as I fell in LOVE!  This year I got the tricolor navy mini and then the blue with beige suede (I must like beige suede it's on the Manly and the Bekett) wing trapeze (this bag also could be returned???)
> 
> Amasca - Always love your advice too!  I really liked the Bekett as I am at so many ballgames (bball, hockey, football, lacrosse, basketball) that I could still be casual but hip!  Did you keep the black?  I agree about the Mony getting more wear for sure!
> 
> WHY am I having such a hard time sending those white Manlys back???  I LOVE them for fall and spring and the leather is TDF! These for sure should be first to go, but can't get myself to send them - also holding out to see what Isabel as in store for us in the Spring!!!!
> 
> Thanks ladies and keep the advice coming please!


hey bgmommy  I know its so hard to decide. But I feel you should listen to your heart. I wouldnt want you to keep something and have second thoughts and later go why did i listen to them lol .. So whatever makes your heart sing, that is the one you should keep  

Im so in love with your bag (I love the camel and black, simple yet beautiful!), but here in Aust the one I saw at ELLE cost $4200 without CC fees even added and it was scratch and a lil second hand from all the hands touching it  So i piked! You have very good taste in bags  Yes its a sign, think its telling you you need to keep the manlys XP

I like the wing trapeze beautiful again, but I feel the celine box is so much nicer and so classic. You will love it forever ^^ If i had to choose between the box and the trapeze I would keep the box for sure!  

I hope Im not confusing you bgmommy  I think you shouldnt listen to us tho, get what you want and what makes you smile inside ^^


----------



## Coreena

peppers90 said:


> For those who own the Reilly or July jackets-  do you wear it often?  It is
> such a statement piece;  I don't want to buy it and then have it sit
> in my closet!  Thanks


i have this jacket. I havent even cut the tags off lol .. But that said I still will keep it, its so beautiful in real life  one in a million!


----------



## tonkamama

*Dear IM ladies....
*
After I decided to return the "Olive color" cotton jacket I bought over the weekend,  Ok..  I went back today with BFF to return it.  I guess it was meant to be....

Barney's just received a new lot of IM shipment as we walked in..... there she was ...*Fred wool tweed biker jacket in anthracite (darker grey which I prefer)*...  3 only one for each size... Manager was busy putting tags on....   

My SA rushed over to the unfinished racks and got me both size 0 & 1 (plus other goodies) to try, all done right before another SA got her pretty hands on them.  LOL 

*Now my dear Frey jacket in size 1 is resting in my closet... * 

Oh please allow me to share...  took a little plunge today @ Barney's... how can I walk away when I just walked into two full racks of IM clothing!!! 

Thanks for letting me share ...


----------



## Coreena

mandicakes said:


> You dodged a bullet with that one.  The worst thing is it makes us and others apprehensive about trying to buy luxury items on *bay.  There really are some honest sellers out there though.  I'm thinking I would definitely buy off a TPF member now though.


I know its really so sad. I definitely dodged a bullet almost lost $2k, yikes! There are a lot of honest bay sellers, its all about sifting the bad from the good! These ppl will get their turn, karma will bite them back, one day


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> *Dear IM ladies....
> *
> After I decided to return the "Olive color" cotton jacket I bought over the weekend,  Ok..  I went back today with BFF to return it.  I guess it was meant to be....
> 
> Barney's just received a new lot of IM shipment as we walked in..... there she was ...*Fred wool tweed biker jacket in anthracite (darker grey which I prefer)*...  3 only one for each size... Manager was busy putting tags on....
> 
> My SA rushed over to the unfinished racks and got me both size 0 & 1 (plus other goodies) to try, all done right before another SA got her pretty hands on them.  LOL
> 
> *Now my dear Frey jacket in size 1 is resting in my closet... *
> 
> Oh please allow me to share...  took a little plunge today @ Barney's... how can I walk away when I just walked into two full racks of IM clothing!!!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share ...



congrats tonka!! can you show us which jacket? and pls post some mod pics!!


----------



## mandicakes

bgmommy said:


> Here are the 3 ladies. Yes, the white so impractical, but unlike any other! (sorry if some pics sideways)


 
I can see your dilemma. The white definitely have something special about them. That's a tough one.... Which one's will you wear the least? 


*http://www.findmeamuse.com/*


----------



## Coreena

tonkamama said:


> *Dear IM ladies....
> *
> After I decided to return the "Olive color" cotton jacket I bought over the weekend,  Ok..  I went back today with BFF to return it.  I guess it was meant to be....
> 
> Barney's just received a new lot of IM shipment as we walked in..... there she was ...*Fred wool tweed biker jacket in anthracite (darker grey which I prefer)*...  3 only one for each size... Manager was busy putting tags on....
> 
> My SA rushed over to the unfinished racks and got me both size 0 & 1 (plus other goodies) to try, all done right before another SA got her pretty hands on them.  LOL
> 
> *Now my dear Frey jacket in size 1 is resting in my closet... *
> 
> Oh please allow me to share...  took a little plunge today @ Barney's... how can I walk away when I just walked into two full racks of IM clothing!!!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share ...


it was meant to be  So happy for you. Im sure you looking stunning in it! Cant wait to see pics x Lucky you didnt listen to me and get the 0 XP


----------



## Coreena

mandicakes said:


> I can see your dilemma. The white definitely have something special about them. That's a tough one.... Which one's will you wear the least?
> 
> 
> *http://www.findmeamuse.com/*


oh mandi! I just saw your blog. Really nice!  I noticed you have the same bracelet as me! hehe ..  Bouvier bracelet, its so beautiful and simple on the wrist, I absolutely love it 
^^

Is the fur IM? Its so beautiful, I so want it now! lol ..


----------



## am2022

just visited your blog..
love it!!! congrats!!!

the etien jacket.... tempting...



mandicakes said:


> I can see your dilemma. The white definitely have something special about them. That's a tough one.... Which one's will you wear the least?
> 
> 
> *http://www.findmeamuse.com/*


----------



## mandicakes

Coreena said:


> oh mandi! I just saw your blog. Really nice!  I noticed you have the same bracelet as me! hehe .. Bouvier bracelet, its so beautiful and simple on the wrist, I absolutely love it
> ^^
> 
> Is the fur IM? Its so beautiful, I so want it now! lol ..


 
Bouvier does the most stunning items doesn't she? So wearable. I love mine (one of my other weaknesses).

Thanks for the comment on the blog and taking the time to look . It will get there... I'm not that tech savy but it will come along I'm sure.  The fur.. yes I believe so. More IM to follow 

http://www.findmeamuse.com/


----------



## mandicakes

tonkamama said:


> *Dear IM ladies....*
> 
> After I decided to return the "Olive color" cotton jacket I bought over the weekend, Ok.. I went back today with BFF to return it. I guess it was meant to be....
> 
> Barney's just received a new lot of IM shipment as we walked in..... there she was ...*Fred wool tweed biker jacket in anthracite (darker grey which I prefer)*... 3 only one for each size... Manager was busy putting tags on....
> 
> My SA rushed over to the unfinished racks and got me both size 0 & 1 (plus other goodies) to try, all done right before another SA got her pretty hands on them. LOL
> 
> *Now my dear Frey jacket in size 1 is resting in my closet... *
> 
> Oh please allow me to share... took a little plunge today @ Barney's... how can I walk away when I just walked into two full racks of IM clothing!!!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share ...


 
I love it!  Always nice to hit a store with a full, just in rack of clothes. Nothing quite like being the first. Thanks for the heads up on them having stock. Going online now hoping they have listed some more 

*http://www.findmeamuse.com/*


----------



## mandicakes

amacasa said:


> just visited your blog..
> love it!!! congrats!!!
> 
> the etien jacket.... tempting...


 

Thanks amacasa. You're so sweet   For some reason I was thinking you have the Etien...?

http://www.findmeamuse.com/


----------



## am2022

almost jumped on the navy etien at NAP back in june... but fell asleep while tucking in my baby boy.. so gone the following morning..

its alright though...  it will come if its meant for me...

anyways, have the elali in this same color... but for some reason love the coolness/ vibe of zipper versus buttons..

but then again.. buttons may be nice for a change...

now that ive seen again marant's army wearing all those white manly boots... i think bhmommmy should just keep the white manly.. just to own part of history.. i have a feeling a year from now, those manly boots will sell at higher prices...  kwim?



mandicakes said:


> Thanks amacasa. You're so sweet   For some reason I was thinking you have the Etien...?
> 
> http://www.findmeamuse.com/


----------



## am2022

i know the kardashians are not always marant clothes lovers.... but at least they are digging marant manly shoes

....


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> congrats tonka!! can you show us which jacket? and pls post some mod pics!!



*June ~* yes I will... I will take pic of them & post since weather still warm around here and hard to do modeling pic .



Coreena said:


> it was meant to be  So happy for you. Im sure you looking stunning in it! Cant wait to see pics x Lucky you didnt listen to me and get the 0 XP



*Coreena ~* actually both sizes fit however my BFF & SA preferred size 1 on me, now I can wear thin cashmere sweater with this Fred jacket in the winter.  The other two "Mystery" jackets I got them in size "0" ...   




mandicakes said:


> I love it!  Always nice to hit a store with a full, just in rack of clothes. Nothing quite like being the first. Thanks for the heads up on them having stock. Going online now hoping they have listed some more
> 
> *http://www.findmeamuse.com/*



*mandicakes* ~ congrats on your new blog!!  It was an exciting moment for me.  We got there early and it was our 1st stop since I wanted to return that Olive jacket I bought earlier ...  SA told me that if I waited til afternoon, all smaller sizes would have gone out of door...


----------



## Coreena

amacasa said:


> a little streetstyle pic


wow! those pants are hot!


----------



## tonkamama

Coreena said:


> i have this jacket. I havent even cut the tags off lol .. But that said I still will keep it, its so beautiful in real life  one in a million!


*Coreena ~* you have the regular style or the one with "feather"?  I love this jacket but find it a little too fancy for my lifestyle... or per my SA's suggestion, it will gives me reasons to go out and party and show off this beautiful jacket!!


----------



## Coreena

mandicakes said:


> Bouvier does the most stunning items doesn't she? So wearable. I love mine (one of my other weaknesses).
> 
> Thanks for the comment on the blog and taking the time to look . It will get there... I'm not that tech savy but it will come along I'm sure.  The fur.. yes I believe so. More IM to follow
> 
> http://www.findmeamuse.com/


I totally agree, so wearable indeed. And super pretty and cute ^^ 

Well you pretty tech savy in my eyes lol. I could never do anything like that. I dont even know how to attach pics on here. My brain starts to hurt when I think about it hehe .. 

I so want that IM fur coat lol .. It must be from a previous season .. hmm wonder if any of the ladies here know the name of it ...


----------



## Coreena

tonkamama said:


> *June ~* yes I will... I will take pic of them & post since weather still warm around here and hard to do modeling pic .
> 
> 
> 
> *Coreena ~* actually both sizes fit however my BFF & SA preferred size 1 on me, now I can wear thin cashmere sweater with this Fred jacket in the winter.  The other two "Mystery" jackets I got them in size "0" ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *mandicakes* ~ congrats on your new blog!!  It was an exciting moment for me.  We got there early and it was our 1st stop since I wanted to return that Olive jacket I bought earlier ...  SA told me that if I waited til afternoon, all smaller sizes would have gone out of door...


i can just imagine you wearing the fred jacket and totally rockin it out! 

Ooooo 2 "Mystery" jackets hey! Now I really cant wait to see pics!! this is so agonising hahaha..


----------



## Coreena

tonkamama said:


> *Coreena ~* you have the regular style or the one with "feather"?  I love this jacket but find it a little too fancy for my lifestyle... or per my SA's suggestion, it will gives me reasons to go out and party and show off this beautiful jacket!!


tokamama, I have the regular one without the feathers. Which one do you have?  I thought the same thing as you. As you know its not a cheap jacket so I was really mulling over whether I should take the plunge. So I searched a lot of pics online and was convinced that it would be a worthwhile investment and when it actually arrived in the mail, I had no regrets. Really its so much more beautiful in RL then on pictures. 

I like it because you can really dress it down for example I could wear boyfriend shorts with a nice white T with the jacket over it and pair it with nice simple sandals. I feel the key to any busy jacket is to keep everything else simple! Katie Holmes wore it well, very classy imo


----------



## angelastoel

peppers90 said:


> For those who own the Reilly or July jackets-  do you wear it often?  It is
> such a statement piece;  I don't want to buy it and then have it sit
> in my closet!  Thanks



I have the Reilly since august and I have already worn it 4-5 times. It is great for a girls night out or a birthday look. But I also wear it during daytime. I have very long hair which falls over the embellishment, so it doesn't look as blingy as it usually does. The only problem is my hair sometimes get stuck, but I feel so great while wearing this jacket I don't really care, hehe


----------



## Coreena

angelastoel said:


> I have the Reilly since august and I have already worn it 4-5 times. It is great for a girls night out or a birthday look. But I also wear it during daytime. I have very long hair which falls over the embellishment, so it doesn't look as blingy as it usually does. The only problem is my hair sometimes get stuck, but I feel so great while wearing this jacket I don't really care, hehe


hey angela, omg I love your garden! Im a gardening freak as well ^^ hmm but mine hasnt been funished as yet... XP I like your choice of decor  and you bunny matt is so cute! Beautiful house Angela ^^


----------



## hktaitai

bgmommy said:


> IM fans and friends...I need a little friendly advice.  I have made too many purchases and must send something back.  I have the taupe Dickers that I wear all the time, but need to decide between the following:
> 
> White Manly (high fringe wedge boot)
> Anthracite Mony (low fringe wedge boot)
> navy and ecru Bekett (velcro wedge sneaker)
> 
> Any advice...would LOVE to keep them all, but also got a couple of Celine bags. Any thoughts ladies???  Thank you in advance!



Hey *bgmommy*, these are all soooooooo nice! If you REALLY MUST return something, I guess it'd be the white Manly. I totally agree with amacasa that the anthracite Mony is a keeper


----------



## angelastoel

Coreena said:


> hey angela, omg I love your garden! Im a gardening freak as well ^^ hmm but mine hasnt been funished as yet... XP I like your choice of decor  and you bunny matt is so cute! Beautiful house Angela ^^



aww thank you so much! I never did any gardening (because I didn't even have a proper balcony) so now that I have a garden, I appreciate it even more. Everytime I look outside my heart makes a small jump!


----------



## hktaitai

tonkamama said:


> *Dear IM ladies....
> *After I decided to return the "Olive color" cotton jacket I bought over the weekend,  Ok..  I went back today with BFF to return it.  I guess it was meant to be.... Barney's just received a new lot of IM shipment as we walked in..... there she was ...*Fred wool tweed biker jacket in anthracite (darker grey which I prefer)*...  3 only one for each size... Manager was busy putting tags on....   My SA rushed over to the unfinished racks and got me both size 0 & 1 (plus other goodies) to try, all done right before another SA got her pretty hands on them.  LOL  *Now my dear Frey jacket in size 1 is resting in my closet... * Oh please allow me to share...  took a little plunge today @ Barney's... how can I walk away when I just walked into two full racks of IM clothing!!!  Thanks for letting me share ...



Congrats *tonkamama* Please share mod pics!!!


----------



## amoree

Apcan anyone report back on the IM corner shop sale? Is it current season goodies and still a few pieces????


----------



## BagEssence

Whoaaaa this thread is going so fast!!! Can't keep up!  Enjoying the reveal pics though.  Well done you stylish IM girls!!


----------



## angelastoel

to make this thread a little more colourfull here some new pictures with my Vally jacket. I have the beige and grey one and they are so comfy they also became part of my "home suit" I wear them so much I already fear the day when the will fall apart...


----------



## birkingal

angelastoel said:


> to make this thread a little more colourfull here some new pictures with my Vally jacket. I have the beige and grey one and they are so comfy they also became part of my "home suit" I wear them so much I already fear the day when the will fall apart...




the more I see your Vally, *angelastoel*, the more I want it. IN fact, I think this thread is detrimental to my savings.


----------



## birkingal

Jaded81 said:


> LOVE that sweater!!! It looks great on you but maybe a 1 would be better? Are you going to exchange it for a size 1?



*jaded81* and *mandicakes*, I can't say I'm in love with this sweater. Who knows I may change my mind in the future but for now, I think I'll stick to a lighter and thinner weave.


----------



## am2022

birkingal... visited your blog and Lil L is so precious...


----------



## birkingal

amacasa said:


> birkingal... visited your blog and Lil L is so precious...



 Thank you, *amacasa*! Lil  L is great fun albeit a little too truthful at times. Told me the other day that she wants me to turn up at her school looking pretty and well dressed *everyday*. She doesn't want an ugly mommy picking her up


----------



## am2022

Lol... i usually am dressed in 10 mins and grab everything and go...  i do my hair and face in the car on my way to work as DH drives.. to look presentable.. 
but on my day off - fridays, im always running here and there and this is the only day i get to  pick up the kids .. since no work for me, i usually have my hair up in a bun , face undone and on the cell chatting with my folks halfway across the world... and while i get their bags... my 13 year old would say.. mom what are you wearing??? haha!!!  

I only get fixed for work i guess.. friday is rest day... 


birkingal said:


> Thank you, *amacasa*! Lil L is great fun albeit a little too truthful at times. Told me the other day that she wants me to turn up at her school looking pretty and well dressed *everyday*. She doesn't want an ugly mommy picking her up


----------



## tonkamama

angelastoel said:


> to make this thread a little more colourfull here some new pictures with my Vally jacket. I have the beige and grey one and they are so comfy they also became part of my "home suit" I wear them so much I already fear the day when the will fall apart...


*Angel ~* love your valley...  wish I had found this thread and learned about IM particular in jackets.  The more I learned about them the more I want them all.  Of course I cannot have them all, I am happy with my little "inventory"...


----------



## mandicakes

Coreena said:


> i have this jacket. I havent even cut the tags off lol .. But that said I still will keep it, its so beautiful in real life  one in a million!


 

Hey Coreena,  Any pics? 

http://www.findmeamuse.com/


----------



## mandicakes

angelastoel said:


> to make this thread a little more colourfull here some new pictures with my Vally jacket. I have the beige and grey one and they are so comfy they also became part of my "home suit" I wear them so much I already fear the day when the will fall apart...


 
I swear I think you must have the most extensive (and exquisite) IM jacket collection.  How many do you have? I notice you have some of the most gorgeous and hard to get jackets.

Was checking out your blog updates and I've fallen in love with your backyard and bunnies!  You must be living the dream! 

http://www.findmeamuse.com/


----------



## mandicakes

birkingal said:


> Thank you, *amacasa*! Lil L is great fun albeit a little too truthful at times. Told me the other day that she wants me to turn up at her school looking pretty and well dressed *everyday*. She doesn't want an ugly mommy picking her up


 
*birkingal *Wow! Talk about pressure from Lil L.... It won't be long until you'll have to park the car 3 blocks away because Mommy won't be cool enough   My little one is pretty much going through the same thing hmmmm

http://www.findmeamuse.com/


----------



## mandicakes

birkingal said:


> *jaded81* and *mandicakes*, I can't say I'm in love with this sweater. Who knows I may change my mind in the future but for now, I think I'll stick to a lighter and thinner weave.


 
Well you've got to love it otherwise it will go into the wardrob abyss.  Have you seen that Matches Fashion has a heap of new items up?  I'm loving the 'Asa' knit. That is so gorgeous!

http://www.findmeamuse.com/


----------



## Coreena

angelastoel said:


> to make this thread a little more colourfull here some new pictures with my Vally jacket. I have the beige and grey one and they are so comfy they also became part of my "home suit" I wear them so much I already fear the day when the will fall apart...


lovely pics once again angela


----------



## Coreena

mandicakes said:


> Hey Coreena,  Any pics?
> 
> http://www.findmeamuse.com/


I havent taken pics as yet XP It still has the tags on it LOL


----------



## juneping

amacasa said:


> Lol... i usually am dressed in 10 mins and grab everything and go...  i do my hair and face in the car on my way to work as DH drives.. to look presentable..
> but on my day off - fridays, im always running here and there and this is the only day i get to  pick up the kids .. since no work for me, i usually have my hair up in a bun , face undone and on the cell chatting with my folks halfway across the world... and while i get their bags... my 13 year old would say.. mom what are you wearing??? haha!!!
> 
> I only get fixed for work i guess.. friday is rest day...



10 min is very quick...how do you do that? pls share. do you plan the night before?
i need a good solid 30 min to get ready (that's after shower). if i have my mind on something and it doesn't work out as planning...god...


----------



## tonkamama

*Dear stylish IM ladies,

Please find below photos of my recent purchases, please kindly noted that I am not the models** . I attached additional pictures to show you how it should look when garment actually being wore.  When weather cooling down a bit, I will take some mod pic of myself to share with you all (til you say ENOUGH!!) .  
*
*Fred jacket by Isabel Marant Etoile (size 1) ~ I am getting size 1 which leaves more room to wear thicker layering. * 





*Hoani Jacket in Bordeaux by Isabel Marant (size 0) ~ It reminds of RO for some reason .. I can wear this cropped jacket like a cardigan. *





*IM two buttons Boyfriend Coat by Isabel Marant Etoile (size 0) ~ combined Bater + Xity + Ina, to me it looks like a longer version of Bater coat* which I do not know the actual name for this jacket; perhaps some of you can ID this jacket for me? TIA  * 





*09 F/W IM Bator Coat via Stuart & Wright ~ 





** modeling pictures via The New Guard & Mytheresa


*Thanks for letting me share.  *


----------



## juneping

wow...tonka..you've been bad...


----------



## am2022

love them all tonka... Enjoy all of them!


----------



## mandicakes

*tonkamama*  They are gorgeous!  What a great collection!  I love them all.  Where did you get the the boyfriend coat and the bottom boxy coat from? Are they current?  

http://www.findmeamuse.com


----------



## mandicakes

Coreena said:


> I havent taken pics as yet XP It still has the tags on it LOL


 
You sound like me!  I have a few clothes that I look at (admire) with tags attached. Working on it though 

http://www.findmeamuse.com


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> wow...tonka..you've been bad...


*June ~* Now I am officially :banned: !!  I am going to rest for a while and enjoy all the lovely jackets ...   




amacasa said:


> love them all tonka... Enjoy all of them!


*amacasa ~* thank you!!  



mandicakes said:


> *tonkamama*  They are gorgeous!  What a great collection!  I love them all.  Where did you get the the boyfriend coat and the bottom boxy coat from? Are they current?
> 
> http://www.findmeamuse.com



*mandicakes ~* thank you...  I purchased all three jackets from Barneys New York  (not via website tho).  The bottom boxy coat is called bater coat from F/W season 2009, I do not have bater coat, I obtained the bater coat picture via a blogger.  The boyfriend coat that I just purchased looks almost exactly the same if I button it up.


----------



## Coreena

tonkamama said:


> *Dear stylish IM ladies,
> 
> Please find below photos of my recent purchases, please kindly noted that I am not the models** . I attached additional pictures to show you how it should look when garment actually being wore.  When weather cooling down a bit, I will take some mod pic of myself to share with you all (til you say ENOUGH!!) .
> *
> *Fred jacket by Isabel Marant Etoile (size 1) ~ I am getting size 1 which leaves more room to wear thicker layering. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hoani Jacket in Bordeaux by Isabel Marant (size 0) ~ It reminds of RO for some reason .. I can wear this cropped jacket like a cardigan. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *IM two buttons Boyfriend Coat by Isabel Marant Etoile (size 0) ~ combined Bater + Xity + Ina, to me it looks like a longer version of Bater coat* which I do not know the actual name for this jacket; perhaps some of you can ID this jacket for me? TIA  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *09 F/W IM Bator Coat via Stuart & Wright ~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ** modeling pictures via The New Guard & Mytheresa
> 
> 
> *Thanks for letting me share.  *


Wow beautiful jackets and coat tonkamama ^^ I saw your coat on fatfetch  But they dont name there products. I think may also be called xity but only that it is a single breasted button fastenings. Or maybe Im wrong


----------



## Coreena

mandicakes said:


> You sound like me!  I have a few clothes that I look at (admire) with tags attached. Working on it though
> 
> http://www.findmeamuse.com


hehe .. I have a lot of items not just in IM clothing but other brands that I buy and they just sit in my closet still with tags! How bad am I! lol ..


----------



## birkingal

amacasa said:


> Lol... i usually am dressed in 10 mins and grab everything and go...  i do my hair and face in the car on my way to work as DH drives.. to look presentable..
> but on my day off - fridays, im always running here and there and this is the only day i get to  pick up the kids .. since no work for me, i usually have my hair up in a bun , face undone and on the cell chatting with my folks halfway across the world... and while i get their bags... my 13 year old would say.. mom what are you wearing??? haha!!!
> 
> I only get fixed for work i guess.. friday is rest day...



  LOL. I'm so glad I'm not the only one. I only have 10 mins to pull myself together while rushing around preparing breakfast, packing her lunch, screaming at her to get dressed...... :shame:


----------



## birkingal

mandicakes said:


> *birkingal *Wow! Talk about pressure from Lil L.... It won't be long until you'll have to park the car 3 blocks away because Mommy won't be cool enough   My little one is pretty much going through the same thing hmmmm
> 
> http://www.findmeamuse.com/



I know! I'm dreading the day when Lil L tells me not to walk too close to her... right now, she adores spending time with me which is wonderful. Might as well enjoy it because puberty will come soon enough.


----------



## birkingal

Coreena said:


> hehe .. I have a lot of items not just in IM clothing but other brands that I buy and they just sit in my closet still with tags! How bad am I! lol ..



:shame: So do I! I keep putting off wearing new clothes because they're so *new*!


----------



## flower71

*coreena, mandicakes*, it doesn't matter if your clothes have tags on, show us some pics, ok? This thread needs more colour...
*tonkamama*, your shopping spree sure is worth the wait! I esp love the Ina coat, hopefully it will be mine in a month from now!
*angela*, thanks for sharing, lovely!
 I have to get back to work but this weekend, I am posting pics too. Till then...


----------



## jellybebe

tonkamama said:


> *Dear stylish IM ladies,
> 
> Please find below photos of my recent purchases, please kindly noted that I am not the models** . I attached additional pictures to show you how it should look when garment actually being wore.  When weather cooling down a bit, I will take some mod pic of myself to share with you all (til you say ENOUGH!!) .
> *
> *Fred jacket by Isabel Marant Etoile (size 1) ~ I am getting size 1 which leaves more room to wear thicker layering. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hoani Jacket in Bordeaux by Isabel Marant (size 0) ~ It reminds of RO for some reason .. I can wear this cropped jacket like a cardigan. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *IM two buttons Boyfriend Coat by Isabel Marant Etoile (size 0) ~ combined Bater + Xity + Ina, to me it looks like a longer version of Bater coat* which I do not know the actual name for this jacket; perhaps some of you can ID this jacket for me? TIA  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *09 F/W IM Bator Coat via Stuart & Wright ~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ** modeling pictures via The New Guard & Mytheresa
> 
> 
> *Thanks for letting me share.  *



OMG I love the Hoani, prob because it has the gorgeous cascading open effect like an RO (which I love but can't justify). I had actually been trying to figure out if it was the Fred before I saw your post. Do you know the approximate price? TIA!


----------



## Greentea

birkingal said:


> LOL. I'm so glad I'm not the only one. I only have 10 mins to pull myself together while rushing around preparing breakfast, packing her lunch, screaming at her to get dressed...... :shame:



Pretty much sounds like my morning! I have to get up super early and intercept everyone if I actually want to spend time getting ready.


----------



## KristyDarling

tonkamama said:


> *Dear stylish IM ladies,
> 
> Please find below photos of my recent purchases, please kindly noted that I am not the models** . I attached additional pictures to show you how it should look when garment actually being wore.  When weather cooling down a bit, I will take some mod pic of myself to share with you all (til you say ENOUGH!!) .
> *
> *Thanks for letting me share.  *



*Tonkamomma* -- fabulous, fabulous, FABULOUS!!!! Looks like you've caught IM fever in a big way!!  You're giving *hktaitai* some friendly competition for the title of "Queen of the Best and Biggest IM Hauls!!!"  These are amazing purchases! Seeing your photos makes me wish I could hit Barneys and Metier ASAP but my schedule does not permit. Sigh. 

Enjoy your stunning new pieces and please post mod pics when you can! Congrats!


----------



## tonkamama

Coreena said:


> Wow beautiful jackets and coat tonkamama ^^ I saw your coat on fatfetch  But they dont name there products. I think may also be called xity but only that it is a single breasted button fastenings. Or maybe Im wrong


 *Coreena ~* Thank you.  Maybe it's called xity Jr? I thought I was done with "coats" until I saw xity Jr (let's just call it xity jr until someone informs correct name).   Altho I have many coats which I do not wear them now due to my lifestyle has changes, I found xity jr is a great subs for a casual coat and I can simply incorporated it into my current outfits/styles without any effort.   




flower71 said:


> *tonkamama*, your shopping spree sure is worth the wait! I esp love the Ina coat, hopefully it will be mine in a month from now!


 *flower71 ~* Thank you.  I thought it is going to take me a while to build up my little inventory... I love my new coat, it was a love at first sight.  Cannot wait to see your mod pic!!




jellybebe said:


> OMG I love the Hoani, prob because it has the gorgeous cascading open effect like an RO (which I love but can't justify). I had actually been trying to figure out if it was the Fred before I saw your post. Do you know the approximate price? TIA!


*jellybebe ~* Thank you and I paid $658 for Hoani it's from the main line.  It is a beautiful jacket with softer material compared to Fred.  Hoani jacket consists of 44% wool and it stretches with 1% of elastane.  I love it cus it reminds me of RO in more feminine   way...        



KristyDarling said:


> *Tonkamomma* -- fabulous, fabulous, FABULOUS!!!! Looks like you've caught IM fever in a big way!!  You're giving *hktaitai* some friendly competition for the title of "Queen of the Best and Biggest IM Hauls!!!"  These are amazing purchases! Seeing your photos makes me wish I could hit Barneys and Metier ASAP but my schedule does not permit. Sigh.
> 
> Enjoy your stunning new pieces and please post mod pics when you can! Congrats!



*KristyDarling ~* thank you and YES I went crazy with IM jackets!!  I specially fall in love with the cutting and the construction of her jacket design!!  The fittings of shoulder, the sleeves, the waist...all my favorites.  Now I cannot wait for see her S/S 2012 design... *"hktaitai & Angel" *are still the leaders and queens in the IM hauls.  I am just hoping my small humble collection enable me to dress better and just have lots fun!


----------



## hktaitai

KristyDarling said:


> *Tonkamomma* -- fabulous, fabulous, FABULOUS!!!! Looks like you've caught IM fever in a big way!!  You're giving *hktaitai* some friendly competition for the title of "Queen of the Best and Biggest IM Hauls!!!"  These are amazing purchases! Seeing your photos makes me wish I could hit Barneys and Metier ASAP but my schedule does not permit. Sigh.





tonkamama said:


> *KristyDarling ~* thank you and YES I went crazy with IM jackets!!  I specially fall in love with the cutting and the construction of her jacket design!!  The fittings of shoulder, the sleeves, the waist...all my favorites.  Now I cannot wait for see her S/S 2012 design... *"hktaitai & Angel" *are still the leaders and queens in the IM hauls.  I am just hoping my small humble collection enable me to dress better and just have lots fun!



*KristyDarling* and *tonkamama*, you are such sweethearts  Everyone is extremely supportive, enabling and sweet -that's what makes sharing here sooooooo much fun  I love you gals XX


----------



## hktaitai

tonkamama said:


> *Dear stylish IM ladies,
> Please find below photos of my recent purchases, please kindly noted that I am not the models** . ... Fred jacket by Isabel Marant Etoile (size 1) ~ I am getting size 1 which leaves more room to wear thicker layering.  ... Hoani Jacket in Bordeaux by Isabel Marant (size 0) ~ It reminds of RO for some reason .. I can wear this cropped jacket like a cardigan. ...IM two buttons Boyfriend Coat by Isabel Marant Etoile (size 0)  ... *09 F/W IM Bator Coat via Stuart & Wright ~ ** modeling pictures via The New Guard & Mytheresa Thanks for letting me share.  *


*

tonkamama you know what? Your pic of the Bator makes me kick myself again! Why didn't I buy it? Sob, sob...
Congrats on your lovely choices  Just perfect *


----------



## PrincessBal

I thought I'd share another picture of my Gary jacket! I only have 2 so nowhere near as many gorgeous jackets as all of you ladies.. but I am working on it  hehe! Have a nice weekend!


----------



## KristyDarling

PrincessBal said:


> I thought I'd share another picture of my Gary jacket! I only have 2 so nowhere near as many gorgeous jackets as all of you ladies.. but I am working on it  hehe! Have a nice weekend!



PrincessBal -- brilliant styling!!! I love the pop of yellow and I'm a sucker for leopard accents. The Gary is so versatile, you can do anything with it!   (by the way you are gorgeous!)


----------



## KristyDarling

hktaitai said:


> *KristyDarling* and *tonkamama*, you are such sweethearts  Everyone is extremely supportive, enabling and sweet -that's what makes sharing here sooooooo much fun  I love you gals XX



hktaitai, with you as our fearless leader you know we return the love!!


----------



## am2022

princessbal.. love the gary~~~

Tonka, can't wait for mod pics!~~

Hktaitai... don't be sad... im sure a bator jacket is somewhere... we just have to search hard..

More pics ladies!!!


----------



## jellybebe

Omg I managed to track down the Hoani jacket and I just bought it! So excited. Will post modelling pics when I get back to my hotel.


----------



## hktaitai

PrincessBal said:


> I thought I'd share another picture of my Gary jacket! I only have 2 so nowhere near as many gorgeous jackets as all of you ladies.. but I am working on it  hehe! Have a nice weekend!



You are stunning *PrincessBal*! Love how you style the Gary  
Pleeeeeeeease share more mod pics


----------



## hktaitai

KristyDarling said:


> hktaitai, with you as our fearless leader you know we return the love!!


----------



## hktaitai

amacasa said:


> princessbal.. love the gary~~~
> 
> Tonka, can't wait for mod pics!~~
> 
> Hktaitai... don't be sad... im sure a bator jacket is somewhere... we just have to search hard..
> 
> More pics ladies!!!



Thanks *amacasa* I'll have my fingers crossed...


----------



## hktaitai

jellybebe said:


> Omg I managed to track down the Hoani jacket and I just bought it! So excited. Will post modelling pics when I get back to my hotel.



Congrats *jellybebe*! Happy for you! Can't wait to enjoy your mod pics


----------



## amoree

Anyone know where I can still get the rileya skirt??!!


----------



## juneping

amoree said:


> Anyone know where I can still get the rileya skirt??!!



there are a couple of them on ebay.


----------



## amoree

Had a look and couldn't find any. I'm after the one with the prints that are on the Rodger jacket in my signature. Let me know if any one spots one!!! Thanks!!


----------



## tonkamama

PrincessBal said:


> I thought I'd share another picture of my Gary jacket! I only have 2 so nowhere near as many gorgeous jackets as all of you ladies.. but I am working on it  hehe! Have a nice weekend!


*PrincessBal ~* love love your entire outfit & your speedy!!  Of course the IM jacket, so cute!!  Would you mind telling us the name of your IM jacket?


----------



## tonkamama

jellybebe said:


> Omg I managed to track down the Hoani jacket and I just bought it! So excited. Will post modelling pics when I get back to my hotel.


OMG!  So excited for you, we are jacket twins now!! What color did you get?


----------



## jellybebe

Thanks Tonkamama and Hktaitai! I apologize for the quality of the photos and the hotel bathroom was the only place with decent lighting, but here is my new Hoani jacket! I love it! It was hard to capture the detail but as Tonka mentioned, it's very soft and the draping is lovely. I got the blackish (anthracite?) colour. I hope it's not too similar to my Felix.


----------



## jellybebe

I prefer the jacket open I think, but it was hard to capture exactly how it looks when open.


----------



## jellybebe

Not sure if this one is any better.


----------



## iloverien

i have a question: what kind of fabric are made isabel marant's clothes?


----------



## Jaded81

You should def go with what you are comfortable with. Lord knows IM isn't cheap! I too personally prefer a lighter weave. Because I am only 5'2, if something is too chunky it will overwhelm me! 



birkingal said:


> *jaded81* and *mandicakes*, I can't say I'm in love with this sweater. Who knows I may change my mind in the future but for now, I think I'll stick to a lighter and thinner weave.


----------



## Jaded81

I die!!! Stahhhhning!!! I can't wait till you post mod pics!!! 

My fave is the Fred and Hoani jackets!!! 





tonkamama said:


> *Dear stylish IM ladies,
> 
> Please find below photos of my recent purchases, please kindly noted that I am not the models** . I attached additional pictures to show you how it should look when garment actually being wore.  When weather cooling down a bit, I will take some mod pic of myself to share with you all (til you say ENOUGH!!) .
> *
> *Fred jacket by Isabel Marant Etoile (size 1) ~ I am getting size 1 which leaves more room to wear thicker layering. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hoani Jacket in Bordeaux by Isabel Marant (size 0) ~ It reminds of RO for some reason .. I can wear this cropped jacket like a cardigan. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *IM two buttons Boyfriend Coat by Isabel Marant Etoile (size 0) ~ combined Bater + Xity + Ina, to me it looks like a longer version of Bater coat* which I do not know the actual name for this jacket; perhaps some of you can ID this jacket for me? TIA  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *09 F/W IM Bator Coat via Stuart & Wright ~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ** modeling pictures via The New Guard & Mytheresa
> 
> 
> *Thanks for letting me share.  *


----------



## hktaitai

jellybebe said:


> Not sure if this one is any better.



Absolutely pretty 
You wear it so beautifully *jellybabe*!! I like it open too


----------



## Jaded81

Crap this thread is deadly! I think I might need one of these!!! It looks great zipped and unzipped, but I personally prefer it zipped 

Btw, I hope you don't mind sharing your stats and the size you ordered? 





jellybebe said:


> Not sure if this one is any better.


----------



## Jaded81

Ohhh I forgot to mention that I bought the ISABEL MARANT Wapi Day set of two beaded bracelets from NAP !


----------



## Brigitte031

I've been reading and following along the entire thread... and I really do love the burnout tee. But does it bother anyone that it is 75% polyester and only 25% cotton? I feel like for a brand like Isabel Marant it should not only be cotton but supima cotton kwim?


----------



## ScarceNot

That is how burnout fabric is formed. If there weren't any poly and it were all
cotton the acid would eat through all the fabric. The poly is what holds it
together.

> what kind of fabric are made isabel marant's clothes?

Mostly natural fabrics. Any garment in particular? Website descriptions
often list the fabric type.


----------



## juneping

jellybebe - it looks very great on you...congrats!!


----------



## tonkamama

jellybebe said:


> Thanks Tonkamama and Hktaitai! I apologize for the quality of the photos and the hotel bathroom was the only place with decent lighting, but here is my new Hoani jacket! I love it! It was hard to capture the detail but as Tonka mentioned, it's very soft and the draping is lovely. I got the blackish (anthracite?) colour. I hope it's not too similar to my Felix.


 *jellybebe ~* I have not yet took my Hoani for a walk.  Now I know I will love it even more, *it looks stunning on you!!!* 



Jaded81 said:


> Crap this thread is deadly! I think I might need one of these!!! It looks great zipped and unzipped, but I personally prefer it zipped


*Jaded81 ~* totally agreed!!  You can actually create three different looks out of one jacket .


----------



## tonkamama

My Fred jacket in anthracite (this is size 1 for your reference)... I love the quarter sleeves which I can show off my bracelets  and stand collar adds a little edge feeling ... later in the day I rolled up my sleeves to create more lay back look...    thanks for letting me share


----------



## jellybebe

Jaded81 said:


> Crap this thread is deadly! I think I might need one of these!!! It looks great zipped and unzipped, but I personally prefer it zipped
> 
> Btw, I hope you don't mind sharing your stats and the size you ordered?



Sure! I am definitely more curvy up top with broad shoulders. I wear a 6/8 on top and usually take a 2 or 3. This one is a 3. I actually didn't try on the 2, but there probably wouldn't have been a big difference.

Thank you everyone for the sweet comments, it was hard to do the open pics justice, it actually looks better open IRL than closed on me, just because I am short-waisted and the jacket is cropped.


----------



## jellybebe

tonkamama said:


> My Fred jacket in anthracite (this is size 1 for your reference)... I love the quarter sleeves which I can show off my bracelets  and stand collar adds a little edge feeling ... later in the day I rolled up my sleeves to create more lay back look...    thanks for letting me share



Great pics, what a lovely jacket.


----------



## ScarceNot

PS- for anyone else that likes the look of burnout tees...I've been wearing
Alternative Apparel ones for a few years now, they are a good value 
and hold up well:
http://www.alternativeapparel.com/store/Women/collection/25.htm


----------



## flower71

tonkamama said:


> My Fred jacket in anthracite (this is size 1 for your reference)... I love the quarter sleeves which I can show off my bracelets  and stand collar adds a little edge feeling ... later in the day I rolled up my sleeves to create more lay back look...    thanks for letting me share


Amazing, tonkamama!! You are one hot mama. The whole outfit is perfection (so is the body)
Thanks for the pics! that Fred jacket is going to be sold out in no time...


----------



## flower71

jellybebe said:


> Not sure if this one is any better.


Any pic is good, I am so loving that jacket. I seriously think IM jackets are best open. I took pics yesterday of my Lexy closed, um, I really prefer open


----------



## Brigitte031

ScarceNot said:


> That is how burnout fabric is formed. If there weren't any poly and it were all
> cotton the acid would eat through all the fabric. The poly is what holds it
> together.
> 
> > what kind of fabric are made isabel marant's clothes?
> 
> Mostly natural fabrics. Any garment in particular? Website descriptions
> often list the fabric type.



Informative, thanks!


----------



## am2022

I'm enjoying the mod pics ladies!!!
Tonka and jellybebe those are fab pics!!!


----------



## angelastoel

I finally made a good reference pic with my Lexy jacket. This is a size 2 (I usually have 36-38 in Zara and H&M) and fits perfect, because the fabrick stretches I could have worn a size 1, but I think it would look less nice. I also tried to capture the colour as good as possible.


----------



## hktaitai

angelastoel said:


> I finally made a good reference pic with my Lexy jacket. This is a size 2 (I usually have 36-38 in Zara and H&M) and fits perfect, because the fabrick stretches I could have worn a size 1, but I think it would look less nice. I also tried to capture the colour as good as possible.



Hiya *angela*! Love your dress with the Bordeaux Lexy - such great outfit


----------



## angelastoel

tonkamama said:


> My Fred jacket in anthracite (this is size 1 for your reference)... I love the quarter sleeves which I can show off my bracelets  and stand collar adds a little edge feeling ... later in the day I rolled up my sleeves to create more lay back look...    thanks for letting me share



OMG love this outfit, I love the jacket as you can imagine, and with that panther print top (I have such a weak spot for those prints IF worn in a classy way) and the purple balenciaga, swoon... I want to wear this outfit!!!!!


----------



## hktaitai

tonkamama said:


> My Fred jacket in anthracite (this is size 1 for your reference)... I love the quarter sleeves which I can show off my bracelets  and stand collar adds a little edge feeling ... later in the day I rolled up my sleeves to create more lay back look...    thanks for letting me share



You are HOT *tonkamama*  You really should flaunt your mile long legs more


----------



## angelastoel

ok this is very weird, I was browsing the farfetch website and the fred jacket in light grey was 320 euro ant the antracite was 230. I think they made a mistake, so I ordered it right away as I don't have a antracite jacket anymore (sold my boucle jacket from last year because it was too big) so if you girls want this jacket for a better price I would definetly take a look, there is a size 3 still available


----------



## flower71

another pic of the anthra Lexy jacket, excuse the same outfit again, that's how I wear my jacket! I do prefer it open though...*angela*, lovely mod pics!! It's too cold for a dress here (or I am just too frozen!)


----------



## hktaitai

KristyDarling said:


> Yet another magnificent haul, hktaitai!!  What I wouldn't give to have your complete Lexy collection!  I've made a mental note to be on the lookout for the Djodie. I'm a sucker for anything bias cut! Please post mods of that piece if you can!  I see it's on NAP. Is it true-to-size or Isabel-Marant-tiny?   For reference, I'm 5'2" 100lbs with soft upper arms.



Hey *KristyDarling*, as promised...


----------



## flower71

another pic of me in kitsuné jeans and IM belt and Dickers "chocolat". The sweater is an old one from a few seasons ago (le phare de la baleine). My dream would be to have someone to take a pic of me, I would avoid such awkward poses...


----------



## flower71

hktai, i would love to see the pic better but it isn't working?
Looking great anyhow...You sure are on the podium for the crown!


----------



## hktaitai

flower71 said:


> another pic of me in kitsuné jeans and IM belt and Dickers "chocolat". The sweater is an old one from a few seasons ago (le phare de la baleine). My dream would be to have someone to take a pic of me, I would avoid such awkward poses...



This is oh-so-lovely *flower7*!!! Awesome mix-and-match  And the pose is perfectly nice as well, don't be harsh on yourself darling 



flower71 said:


> hktai, i would love to see the pic better but it isn't working?
> Looking great anyhow...You sure are on the podium for the crown!



So sorry for my total failure in uploading the pics. I've been hoping to try out my hubby's cool Mac, too bad it doesn't love me back...   Let me re-do it by my old, trustworthy PC


----------



## Jaded81

You're the epitome of parisian chic!!




angelastoel said:


> I finally made a good reference pic with my Lexy jacket. This is a size 2 (I usually have 36-38 in Zara and H&M) and fits perfect, because the fabrick stretches I could have worn a size 1, but I think it would look less nice. I also tried to capture the colour as good as possible.


----------



## Jaded81

Loving the Lexy with the Bal.. and ohhhh wish I could dress top to bottom with Isabel Marant too!! Gorgeous!



flower71 said:


> another pic of me in kitsuné jeans and IM belt and Dickers "chocolat". The sweater is an old one from a few seasons ago (le phare de la baleine). My dream would be to have someone to take a pic of me, I would avoid such awkward poses...


----------



## Jaded81

That is one stylish outfit!! Love how you styled it with the leopard print top and pop of colour with Bal!




tonkamama said:


> My Fred jacket in anthracite (this is size 1 for your reference)... I love the quarter sleeves which I can show off my bracelets  and stand collar adds a little edge feeling ... later in the day I rolled up my sleeves to create more lay back look...    thanks for letting me share


----------



## Jaded81

Sigh I really want this jacket now!! But can't find any in size 0. Guess I will have to wait for ebay 



jellybebe said:


> Sure! I am definitely more curvy up top with broad shoulders. I wear a 6/8 on top and usually take a 2 or 3. This one is a 3. I actually didn't try on the 2, but there probably wouldn't have been a big difference.
> 
> Thank you everyone for the sweet comments, it was hard to do the open pics justice, it actually looks better open IRL than closed on me, just because I am short-waisted and the jacket is cropped.


----------



## flower71

hktaitai said:


> This is oh-so-lovely *flower7*!!! Awesome mix-and-match  And the pose is perfectly nice as well, don't be harsh on yourself darling
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry for my total failure in uploading the pics. I've been hoping to try out my hubby's cool Mac, too bad it doesn't love me back...   Let me re-do it by my old, trustworthy PC


Oh you're such a sweetie, thanks. 
About The Mac, it takes time to get it but once you do, you never go back.


----------



## flower71

Jaded81 said:


> Loving the Lexy with the Bal.. and ohhhh wish I could dress top to bottom with Isabel Marant too!! Gorgeous!


Thanks *jaded81*, I am sure you will too! My Bal hasn't been out these days and when I get to Paris, I shall get some conditioner, it is soooo dry.


----------



## angelastoel

Jaded81 said:


> You're the epitome of parisian chic!!



wow, that's the best compliment ever! I am such a big fan of the Parisian style!


----------



## Jaded81

Well it is true! I am actually a closet an of yours! LOVE your blog! 




angelastoel said:


> wow, that's the best compliment ever! I am such a big fan of the Parisian style!


----------



## Jaded81

Unfortunately the only thing I have of IM is a set of bracelets. I bought the Crista jacket in size 0 but am not keeping it as it is a little too big on me. Plus I think I would prefer a thinner jacket 





flower71 said:


> Thanks *jaded81*, I am sure you will too! My Bal hasn't been out these days and when I get to Paris, I shall get some conditioner, it is soooo dry.


----------



## shamrock0421

Haven't been here in a couple of days and am LOVING all of the new pictures of the jackets and jeans and shoes, etc.  (I especially love all of the BBags I'm seeing!)   You ladies always look so gorgeous!

I was at IM in SoHo NYC yesterday.
I don't know if I just was not in a shopping mood, but I was underwhelmed.
I did try on one really gorgy jacket, but - of course (unfortunately) do not recall the name.  However, it looked like one recently posted here on this thread.
So, I didn't buy anything yesterday - but I did get to see the boutique and SoHo is just such a fabulous area for shopping!


----------



## birkingal

tonkamama said:


> My Fred jacket in anthracite (this is size 1 for your reference)... I love the quarter sleeves which I can show off my bracelets  and stand collar adds a little edge feeling ... later in the day I rolled up my sleeves to create more lay back look...    thanks for letting me share




*tonkamama*, I adoreeeee this look! From the jacket to your boots!


----------



## birkingal

Jaded81 said:


> You should def go with what you are comfortable with. Lord knows IM isn't cheap! I too personally prefer a lighter weave. Because I am only 5'2, if something is too chunky it will overwhelm me!



*jaded81*, I'm the same height as you. I know! I figure I should really love something if I was going to spend that much money.


----------



## birkingal

angelastoel said:


> I finally made a good reference pic with my Lexy jacket. This is a size 2 (I usually have 36-38 in Zara and H&M) and fits perfect, because the fabrick stretches I could have worn a size 1, but I think it would look less nice. I also tried to capture the colour as good as possible.




Angelastoel, that's a lovely ensemble. The Lexy compliments the dress. I've been wearing mine all week since it's been so cold lately.


----------



## birkingal

flower71 said:


> another pic of me in kitsuné jeans and IM belt and Dickers "chocolat". The sweater is an old one from a few seasons ago (le phare de la baleine). My dream would be to have someone to take a pic of me, I would avoid such awkward poses...




*Flower*! I want your sweater and figure! You look fab!


----------



## Jaded81

You know, I thought I was going to save money now that I have kinda gotten over my Chanel addiction.... only to fall head over heels in love with Isabel Marant!! I have always loved the brand but never took the plunge because of the prices!



birkingal said:


> *jaded81*, I'm the same height as you. I know! I figure I should really love something if I was going to spend that much money.


----------



## Jaded81

I'm so incredibly jealous you get to pop into a boutique! There isn't any here in Singapore. I am totally kicking myself for not going to the boutique when I was in Milan in July 



shamrock0421 said:


> Haven't been here in a couple of days and am LOVING all of the new pictures of the jackets and jeans and shoes, etc.  (I especially love all of the BBags I'm seeing!)   You ladies always look so gorgeous!
> 
> I was at IM in SoHo NYC yesterday.
> I don't know if I just was not in a shopping mood, but I was underwhelmed.
> I did try on one really gorgy jacket, but - of course (unfortunately) do not recall the name.  However, it looked like one recently posted here on this thread.
> So, I didn't buy anything yesterday - but I did get to see the boutique and SoHo is just such a fabulous area for shopping!


----------



## flower71

birkingal said:


> *Flower*! I want your sweater and figure! You look fab!


Thanks so much! I am not a size 0 nor 1....


----------



## flower71

shamrock0421 said:


> Haven't been here in a couple of days and am LOVING all of the new pictures of the jackets and jeans and shoes, etc.  (I especially love all of the BBags I'm seeing!)   You ladies always look so gorgeous!
> 
> I was at IM in SoHo NYC yesterday.
> I don't know if I just was not in a shopping mood, but I was underwhelmed.
> I did try on one really gorgy jacket, but - of course (unfortunately) do not recall the name.  However, it looked like one recently posted here on this thread.
> So, I didn't buy anything yesterday - but I did get to see the boutique and SoHo is just such a fabulous area for shopping!


I'd love to come over to SoHo NYC! Last week, I was also not in a shopping mood with all the IM goodies in my boutique, I guess there are some moments like that, lucky for my bank account, lol!


----------



## juneping

oh loving all the modeling pix, pls keep them coming.


----------



## flower71

Jaded81 said:


> Unfortunately the only thing I have of IM is a set of bracelets. I bought the Crista jacket in size 0 but am not keeping it as it is a little too big on me. Plus I think I would prefer a thinner jacket


You'll find the right jacket, no worry about that! Post pics when you get it ok?


----------



## Jaded81

I hope so!!!  And I definately will 




flower71 said:


> You'll find the right jacket, no worry about that! Post pics when you get it ok?


----------



## KristyDarling

tonkamama said:


> My Fred jacket in anthracite (this is size 1 for your reference)... I love the quarter sleeves which I can show off my bracelets  and stand collar adds a little edge feeling ... later in the day I rolled up my sleeves to create more lay back look...    thanks for letting me share



Flawless!!


----------



## KristyDarling

Jaded81 said:


> Ohhh I forgot to mention that I bought the ISABEL MARANT Wapi Day set of two beaded bracelets from NAP !



I love those bracelets! They're on my NAP wishlist.


----------



## KristyDarling

ScarceNot said:


> PS- for anyone else that likes the look of burnout tees...I've been wearing
> Alternative Apparel ones for a few years now, they are a good value
> and hold up well:
> http://www.alternativeapparel.com/store/Women/collection/25.htm



Thanks for the tip! I just ordered a v-neck in washed black. I'm constantly in search of the perfect gray burnout t-shirt! Haven't found it yet but maybe this is it!


----------



## KristyDarling

angelastoel said:


> I finally made a good reference pic with my Lexy jacket. This is a size 2 (I usually have 36-38 in Zara and H&M) and fits perfect, because the fabrick stretches I could have worn a size 1, but I think it would look less nice. I also tried to capture the colour as good as possible.



This is perfection, Angela!


----------



## KristyDarling

flower71 said:


> another pic of the anthra Lexy jacket, excuse the same outfit again, that's how I wear my jacket! I do prefer it open though...*angela*, lovely mod pics!! It's too cold for a dress here (or I am just too frozen!)



Flower, I envy your perfect figure! You look fabulous!


----------



## shamrock0421

Also wanted to mention that I was in the most A-MA-ZING Second-hand/consignment store yesterday in SoHo.  Honestly, of ALL of the stores I was in yesterday (and I was in a LOT of stores) I really believe this was my favorite.

They had the most incredible Chanel jacket in the most stunning color I have ever seen.  I believe it was marked down to $899!!!!!  I tried it on and it was too big.  I turned to my husband and told him it was the luckiest day of his life.  

Anyway, back to IM...when I went to the back of the shop, there were boots and shoes everywhere.  They had a pair of *Black IM Franklin boots* that were in stellar condition.  I believe the price was $599.00.  Unfortunately for me (good for my hubby) they were a *Size 10*.

So...while their online site really stinks - I just wanted to put it out there.  If anyone was interested, perhaps you could call the SoHo location and ask.

http://asecondchanceresale.iarbiz.com/NtgL0XLJskU=


----------



## shamrock0421

I am truly fortunate to live so close to the best City in the world (IMHO).  I get so upset with myself for not taking advantage of it more than I do.

However, I am now making up for lost time as I did go in 9/10 and 9/17 and will be going back on 9/24 and 10/1!




Jaded81 said:


> I'm so incredibly jealous you get to pop into a boutique! There isn't any here in Singapore. I am totally kicking myself for not going to the boutique when I was in Milan in July


----------



## shamrock0421

Have you ever been to NYC?
The SoHo area has been completely redone with fabulous designer shopping and the downtown feel makes me so much happier than mid-town (chaos) (although I love that too sometimes!).

I can't even begin to say all of the designers:

Isabel Marant
Missoni
D & G
Chanel
Anna Sui
Tibi
Ash
Miu Miu
Alexander Wang

Those are just a FEW that I can remember.  



flower71 said:


> I'd love to come over to SoHo NYC! Last week, I was also not in a shopping mood with all the IM goodies in my boutique, I guess there are some moments like that, lucky for my bank account, lol!


----------



## tb-purselover

Hi Shamrock! ITA with *jaded*, you are so lucky to be so close to NYC. The shopping is AMAZING there. I'm so jealous you live close to one of the many fashion meccas of the world (France being another I wish to go to one day).

On a side note, a family member is heading to NYC next week for 5 days and she asked me where else she should go. I told her she must go to SoHo for the shopping. She looked at me like I was crazy. I told her she can't go to NYC and not shop! There are so many amazing designers. She looked at me and said shopping was too overwhelming. Ugh, I told her to stow me away in her suitcase and bring me with her!

I understand about getting overwhelmed. I tend to get that way too when I go into a boutique. I have to know what I want before I go in. Because I have a hard time visualizing it on me in a well put together outfit instead of the hanger.



shamrock0421 said:


> Have you ever been to NYC?
> The SoHo area has been completely redone with fabulous designer shopping and the downtown feel makes me so much happier than mid-town (chaos) (although I love that too sometimes!).
> 
> I can't even begin to say all of the designers:
> 
> Isabel Marant
> Missoni
> D & G
> Chanel
> Anna Sui
> Tibi
> Ash
> Miu Miu
> Alexander Wang
> 
> Those are just a FEW that I can remember.


----------



## flower71

shamrock0421 said:


> Have you ever been to NYC?
> The SoHo area has been completely redone with fabulous designer shopping and the downtown feel makes me so much happier than mid-town (chaos) (although I love that too sometimes!).
> 
> I can't even begin to say all of the designers:
> 
> Isabel Marant
> Missoni
> D & G
> Chanel
> Anna Sui
> Tibi
> Ash
> Miu Miu
> Alexander Wang
> 
> Those are just a FEW that I can remember.


I have been once when I was a girl (11!) which was a very very long time ago...Don't tempt me, I am coming!


----------



## flower71

KristyDarling said:


> Flower, I envy your perfect figure! You look fabulous!


thanks! I also got those bangles on my NAP wishlist! I want...


----------



## shamrock0421

Well I certainly hope you will let me know when so I can meet you for lunch and some shopping!!!  


flower71 said:


> I have been once when I was a girl (11!) which was a very very long time ago...Don't tempt me, I am coming!


----------



## shamrock0421

Yes.  I truly am fortunate.

What part of the City will your family member be staying?  Mid-town?  Uptown?  It sounds like she does not love to do a lot of shopping.  But, of course you must send her to the IM boutique to get something for you!  

What are some of the things she plans to see/do while visiting?

There is so much to do and see in just five short days!



tb-purselover said:


> Hi Shamrock! ITA with *jaded*, you are so lucky to be so close to NYC. The shopping is AMAZING there. I'm so jealous you live close to one of the many fashion meccas of the world (France being another I wish to go to one day).
> 
> On a side note, a family member is heading to NYC next week for 5 days and she asked me where else she should go. I told her she must go to SoHo for the shopping. She looked at me like I was crazy. I told her she can't go to NYC and not shop! There are so many amazing designers. She looked at me and said shopping was too overwhelming. Ugh, I told her to stow me away in her suitcase and bring me with her!
> 
> I understand about getting overwhelmed. I tend to get that way too when I go into a boutique. I have to know what I want before I go in. Because I have a hard time visualizing it on me in a well put together outfit instead of the hanger.


----------



## flower71

shamrock0421 said:


> Well I certainly hope you will let me know when so I can meet you for lunch and some shopping!!!


You can count on me!


----------



## Gojiberry

Hi Shamrock,

The link does not work. Could you please post the adress of the store in SoHo 





shamrock0421 said:


> Also wanted to mention that I was in the most A-MA-ZING Second-hand/consignment store yesterday in SoHo.  Honestly, of ALL of the stores I was in yesterday (and I was in a LOT of stores) I really believe this was my favorite.
> 
> They had the most incredible Chanel jacket in the most stunning color I have ever seen.  I believe it was marked down to $899!!!!!  I tried it on and it was too big.  I turned to my husband and told him it was the luckiest day of his life.
> 
> Anyway, back to IM...when I went to the back of the shop, there were boots and shoes everywhere.  They had a pair of *Black IM Franklin boots* that were in stellar condition.  I believe the price was $599.00.  Unfortunately for me (good for my hubby) they were a *Size 10*.
> 
> So...while their online site really stinks - I just wanted to put it out there.  If anyone was interested, perhaps you could call the SoHo location and ask.
> 
> http://asecondchanceresale.iarbiz.com/NtgL0XLJskU=


----------



## shamrock0421

http://asecondchanceresale.iarbiz.com/NtgL0XLJskU=



Gojiberry said:


> Hi Shamrock,
> 
> The link does not work. Could you please post the adress of the store in SoHo


----------



## Gojiberry

angelastoel said:


> ok this is very weird, I was browsing the farfetch website and the fred jacket in light grey was 320 euro ant the antracite was 230. I think they made a mistake, so I ordered it right away as I don't have a antracite jacket anymore (sold my boucle jacket from last year because it was too big) so if you girls want this jacket for a better price I would definetly take a look, there is a size 3 still available
> 
> i14.farfetch.com/10/11/37/50/isabel-marant-etoile--10113750_609656_1000.jpg



I am confused with IM sizing


----------



## Gojiberry

Nope. still does not work.




shamrock0421 said:


> http://asecondchanceresale.iarbiz.com/NtgL0XLJskU=


----------



## angelastoel

Gojiberry said:


> I am confused with IM sizing



hi gojiberry:

I = small
II= medium
III = large


----------



## Gojiberry

angelastoel said:


> hi gojiberry:
> 
> I = small
> II= medium
> III = large




  Thank you Angela 
No xs?


----------



## shamrock0421

Gojiberry said:


> Nope. still does not work.


 
It's called 
*A Second Chance Designer Resale Boutique*
http://asecondchanceresale.com/


----------



## Gojiberry

shamrock0421 said:


> It's called
> *A Second Chance Designer Resale Boutique*
> http://asecondchanceresale.com/



I figured this would be the one. In your previous links you had iarbiz at the end and that's the reason it did not work.


----------



## Coreena

tonkamama said:


> *Coreena ~* Thank you.  Maybe it's called xity Jr? I thought I was done with "coats" until I saw xity Jr (let's just call it xity jr until someone informs correct name).   Altho I have many coats which I do not wear them now due to my lifestyle has changes, I found xity jr is a great subs for a casual coat and I can simply incorporated it into my current outfits/styles without any effort.
> 
> 
> 
> *flower71 ~* Thank you.  I thought it is going to take me a while to build up my little inventory... I love my new coat, it was a love at first sight.  Cannot wait to see your mod pic!!
> 
> 
> 
> *jellybebe ~* Thank you and I paid $658 for Hoani it's from the main line.  It is a beautiful jacket with softer material compared to Fred.  Hoani jacket consists of 44% wool and it stretches with 1% of elastane.  I love it cus it reminds me of RO in more feminine   way...
> 
> 
> 
> *KristyDarling ~* thank you and YES I went crazy with IM jackets!!  I specially fall in love with the cutting and the construction of her jacket design!!  The fittings of shoulder, the sleeves, the waist...all my favorites.  Now I cannot wait for see her S/S 2012 design... *"hktaitai & Angel" *are still the leaders and queens in the IM hauls.  I am just hoping my small humble collection enable me to dress better and just have lots fun!


I totally agree its such a effortless coat and one that can be dressed up and down  I know you will get a alot of wear of out it.


----------



## Coreena

PrincessBal said:


> I thought I'd share another picture of my Gary jacket! I only have 2 so nowhere near as many gorgeous jackets as all of you ladies.. but I am working on it  hehe! Have a nice weekend!


you look totally goregous princessbal  I love the yellow dress again your jacket  simply beautiful!


----------



## Coreena

jellybebe said:


> I prefer the jacket open I think, but it was hard to capture exactly how it looks when open.


great pics jellybebe!


----------



## Jaded81

You should totally get it! Pretty affordable for IM 




KristyDarling said:


> I love those bracelets! They're on my NAP wishlist.


----------



## Coreena

tonkamama said:


> My Fred jacket in anthracite (this is size 1 for your reference)... I love the quarter sleeves which I can show off my bracelets  and stand collar adds a little edge feeling ... later in the day I rolled up my sleeves to create more lay back look...    thanks for letting me share


hey tonkamama, totally rocking outfit  You've totally owned that jacket. Really admire you tonkamana, hope I will be as trendy as you when I am married with kids


----------



## Coreena

angelastoel said:


> I finally made a good reference pic with my Lexy jacket. This is a size 2 (I usually have 36-38 in Zara and H&M) and fits perfect, because the fabrick stretches I could have worn a size 1, but I think it would look less nice. I also tried to capture the colour as good as possible.


beautiful as always Angela ^_^


----------



## Jaded81

When will you be gracing us with Hoani jacket mod pics?  

Is the jacket thin? Also, how is the sizing like? I only seem to be able to find a size 1 online... am wondering if it will be too big for me?





tonkamama said:


> *Dear stylish IM ladies,
> 
> Please find below photos of my recent purchases, please kindly noted that I am not the models** . I attached additional pictures to show you how it should look when garment actually being wore.  When weather cooling down a bit, I will take some mod pic of myself to share with you all (til you say ENOUGH!!) .
> *
> *Fred jacket by Isabel Marant Etoile (size 1) ~ I am getting size 1 which leaves more room to wear thicker layering. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hoani Jacket in Bordeaux by Isabel Marant (size 0) ~ It reminds of RO for some reason .. I can wear this cropped jacket like a cardigan. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *IM two buttons Boyfriend Coat by Isabel Marant Etoile (size 0) ~ combined Bater + Xity + Ina, to me it looks like a longer version of Bater coat* which I do not know the actual name for this jacket; perhaps some of you can ID this jacket for me? TIA  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *09 F/W IM Bator Coat via Stuart & Wright ~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ** modeling pictures via The New Guard & Mytheresa
> 
> 
> *Thanks for letting me share.  *


----------



## Coreena

Jaded81 said:


> You know, I thought I was going to save money now that I have kinda gotten over my Chanel addiction.... only to fall head over heels in love with Isabel Marant!! I have always loved the brand but never took the plunge because of the prices!


I know, addition is a terrible curse  I really need to disconnect my internet all together!  That will fix my problem


----------



## juneping

Jaded81 said:


> When will you be gracing us with Hoani jacket mod pics?
> 
> Is the jacket thin? Also, how is the sizing like? I only seem to be able to find a size 1 online... am wondering if it will be too big for me?



i think you are a 0...


----------



## Jaded81

*sigh* I probably am... it is a curse really.. can't find anything in my size.. 



juneping said:


> i think you are a 0...


----------



## Jaded81

Tell me about it. All the shopping I have done since June has been on the internet!!!




Coreena said:


> I know, addition is a terrible curse  I really need to disconnect my internet all together!  That will fix my problem


----------



## tonkamama

angelastoel said:


> ok this is very weird, I was browsing the farfetch website and the fred jacket in light grey was 320 euro ant the antracite was 230. I think they made a mistake, so I ordered it right away as I don't have a antracite jacket anymore (sold my boucle jacket from last year because it was too big) so if you girls want this jacket for a better price I would definetly take a look, there is a size 3 still available
> 
> i14.farfetch.com/10/11/37/50/isabel-marant-etoile--10113750_609656_1000.jpg


Wow!!  That is great instant price reduction!! I think most likely is a typo from Farfetch, but who cares , enjoy your jacket and please post picture.


----------



## juneping

Jaded81 said:


> *sigh* I probably am... it is a curse really.. can't find anything in my size..



you can find a long weekend, fly to HK and as small as HK is, they have 2 or 3 IM stores there...
i've heard so many people fly to HK just to shop, that's at least 10 years ago..and now there are more and more neighbors going to HK to buy stuff


----------



## Jaded81

Really? Wow! How are the prices though?



juneping said:


> you can find a long weekend, fly to HK and as small as HK is, they have 2 or 3 IM stores there...


----------



## Jaded81

Ohhhh rub it in will yah? 



shamrock0421 said:


> I am truly fortunate to live so close to the best City in the world (IMHO).  I get so upset with myself for not taking advantage of it more than I do.
> 
> However, I am now making up for lost time as I did go in 9/10 and 9/17 and will be going back on 9/24 and 10/1!


----------



## juneping

Jaded81 said:


> Really? Wow! How are the prices though?



have you heard HK is a shopping paradise? like hktaitai said, there's no sales tax. i know for sure the price is cheaper than the US. when i compare the price from HK site and US site of NAP...it's so much cheaper in HK's site.
only US brands (like tory burch, DVF) are more expensive in HK than the US. so i am sure IM in HK is cheaper than the US. another thing is they probably have more smaller size in HK...last winter when i went to HK, i could still find RO leather jackets in all sizes while it's all sold out in the US.


----------



## Jaded81

*mentally taking note to tell hubby that we need to go HK asap!*





juneping said:


> have you heard HK is a shopping paradise? like hktaitai said, there's no sales tax. i know for sure the price is cheaper than the US. when i compare the price from HK site and US site of NAP...it's so much cheaper in HK's site.
> only US brands (like tory burch, DVF) are more expensive in HK than the US. so i am sure IM in HK is cheaper than the US. another thing is they probably have more smaller size in HK...last winter when i went to HK, i could still find RO leather jackets in all sizes while it's all sold out in the US.


----------



## juneping

Jaded81 said:


> *mentally taking note to tell hubby that we need to go HK asap!*



totally 
i am such an enabler...


----------



## tonkamama

*To all the Stylish IM ladies on this thread!!!
*
*Thank you thank you & thank you so much for your kind words and compliments*.  Your supports & honest opinions have been giving me courage to continue posting and sharing my happiness and passion in fashion on here ~ the TPF!!  

Please continue posting your pictures, comments (and updating your blogs), I have learned so much here from each & everyone!!!


----------



## Jaded81

Hhahahah that you are 



juneping said:


> totally
> i am such an enabler...


----------



## Coreena

I live in Australia and the exchange rate (prior to now) has been phemomenal  So I kept telling myself Im getting a really good deal. Someone needs to set up a new thread called big spenders rehab lol .. 



Jaded81 said:


> Tell me about it. All the shopping I have done since June has been on the internet!!!


----------



## tonkamama

flower71 said:


> another pic of me in kitsuné jeans and IM belt and Dickers "chocolat". The sweater is an old one from a few seasons ago (le phare de la baleine). My dream would be to have someone to take a pic of me, I would avoid such awkward poses...


Oh...  I die for your jeans & chocolate dicker!!!    Oh no...  now I want those jeans!!! Keep pic coming!!!


----------



## tonkamama

shamrock0421 said:


> Haven't been here in a couple of days and am LOVING all of the new pictures of the jackets and jeans and shoes, etc.  (I especially love all of the BBags I'm seeing!)   You ladies always look so gorgeous!
> 
> I was at IM in SoHo NYC yesterday.
> I don't know if I just was not in a shopping mood, but I was underwhelmed.
> I did try on one really gorgy jacket, but - of course (unfortunately) do not recall the name.  However, it looked like one recently posted here on this thread.
> So, I didn't buy anything yesterday - but I did get to see the boutique and SoHo is just such a fabulous area for shopping!


*shamrock0421 ~* lucky you and thanks for sharing your shopping experience with us.  We (In CA) do not have IM Boutique yet (please correct me if I am wrong), I wish I can just drop my three little chichi and fly to NY...  haha


----------



## tonkamama

Jaded81 said:


> Ohhh I forgot to mention that I bought the ISABEL MARANT Wapi Day set of two beaded bracelets from NAP !


*Jaded81 ~* cute little bracelets!!  (I love bracelets)  Congrats!!


----------



## tonkamama

shamrock0421 said:


> Have you ever been to NYC?
> The SoHo area has been completely redone with fabulous designer shopping and the downtown feel makes me so much happier than mid-town (chaos) (although I love that too sometimes!).
> 
> I can't even begin to say all of the designers:
> 
> Isabel Marant
> Missoni
> D & G
> Chanel
> Anna Sui
> Tibi
> Ash
> Miu Miu
> Alexander Wang
> 
> Those are just a FEW that I can remember.


I been to NY twice but it was 10+ years ago... I love the SOHO area with all the chic shops and interesting people!!  Hope I can go back again some day soon!!


----------



## mandicakes

juneping said:


> have you heard HK is a shopping paradise? like hktaitai said, there's no sales tax. i know for sure the price is cheaper than the US. when i compare the price from HK site and US site of NAP...it's so much cheaper in HK's site.
> only US brands (like tory burch, DVF) are more expensive in HK than the US. so i am sure IM in HK is cheaper than the US. another thing is they probably have more smaller size in HK...last winter when i went to HK, i could still find RO leather jackets in all sizes while it's all sold out in the US.


 
I love the way that the TPF ladies encourage each other's spending . Honestly *juneping* what a fantastic idea! Going to HK to buy up on some IM. Bonus is you get a holiday as well.  Is IM stocked much in HK or are the IM flagship stores just really good? I'm interested in taking a trip 

http://www.findmeamuse.com/


----------



## mandicakes

Coreena said:


> I live in Australia and the exchange rate (prior to now) has been phemomenal  So I kept telling myself Im getting a really good deal. Someone needs to set up a new thread called big spenders rehab lol ..


 
*Coreena* I think that it is justified for the Aussie's like ourselves to be buying up big for a change with the exchange rate being so good. I know a few years back I wasn't getting much for my money at all. I'm justifying all the buying by saying to myself that our Aussie dollar won't be strong for ever. Although there will be another excuse by then 

I was going to ask what Elle store is like? You've shopped there haven't you? I sent them an email asking about IM but haven't heard back unfortunately.

http://www.findmeamuse.com/


----------



## juneping

mandicakes said:


> I love the way that the TPF ladies encourage each other's spending . Honestly *juneping* what a fantastic idea! Going to HK to buy up on some IM. Bonus is you get a holiday as well.  Is IM stocked much in HK or are the IM flagship stores just really good? I'm interested in taking a trip
> 
> http://www.findmeamuse.com/



i hope hktaitai can chime in. i don't live in HK....i only go there to visit my parents once a year. i know their selection of merchandizes are little diff from the US. HK had or still have bordeaux dicker boots but we don't have it here in the US. i just felt it's easier to find stuff in HK than the US...i don't know why the stuff sold out in the US is just so fast...too fast.


----------



## mandicakes

I found another of the tops on my wish list so thought I would post. Not sure of the name but it was from the S/S 2011 range. Very excited. I'll post some modelling pic's shortly of my IM. Sorry ladies I know I've been dragging my feet but I haven't had anyone at home to take pic's of me  I promise they are on the way... 





















http://www.findmeamuse.com/


----------



## mandicakes

juneping said:


> i hope hktaitai can chime in. i don't live in HK....i only go there to visit my parents once a year. i know their selection of merchandizes are little diff from the US. HK had or still have bordeaux dicker boots but we don't have it here in the US. i just felt it's easier to find stuff in HK than the US...i don't know why the stuff sold out in the US is just so fast...too fast.


 

Ahh... perfect ok.  Australia doesn't get much IM at all so we have to basically live on the internet shopping sites.  HK is not that far to travel to so thought it might be a good solution for a holiday and some shopping  thanks for your help 

http://www.findmeamuse.com/


----------



## tonkamama

Jaded81 said:


> When will you be gracing us with Hoani jacket mod pics?
> 
> Is the jacket thin? Also, how is the sizing like? I only seem to be able to find a size 1 online... am wondering if it will be too big for me?



*Jaded81 ~* sure I will see if I can do a quick trial mod pic ...  I got it in size 0 mainly b/c this jacket consisted of 1% lycra so it could stretch and I prefer how size 0 drapes on me when left it open.  Other than that I do not see any major difference.  Fabric is thin and soft, not as structure as my Fred jacket.  

Based on your previous posts... I think you should order a size 0 unless you prefer it a little loose on you or intend to wear it as a jacket with sweater underneath it.  Can you find out if "store" allows you to return if size 1 does not fit?    


Hoani jacket 0 sizing measurement approx in inches ....
Shoulder ~ 14"
Chest ~ 16" (measured lay flat) 
Bicep ~ 5.5" (measured lay flat)
Waist ~ 14.5" (measured lay flat with jacket zipped)
I do not worry about the sleeve length cus you can always have them altered.

HTH...


----------



## juneping

mandicakes said:


> I found another of the tops on my wish list so thought I would post. Not sure of the name but it was from the S/S 2011 range. Very excited. I'll post some modelling pic's shortly of my IM. Sorry ladies I know I've been dragging my feet but I haven't had anyone at home to take pic's of me  I promise they are on the way...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.findmeamuse.com/



this sweater is so beautiful!!


----------



## tb-purselover

She is staying on 57th and 8th, near Times Square. No, she hates shopping for clothes because she finds it overwhelming and she doesn't know what goes with what. Which is funny because she is quite stylish and dressing so well imho.

Oh I am already waiting on some things from IM so I can't send her for more lol.




shamrock0421 said:


> Yes.  I truly am fortunate.
> 
> What part of the City will your family member be staying?  Mid-town?  Uptown?  It sounds like she does not love to do a lot of shopping.  But, of course you must send her to the IM boutique to get something for you!
> 
> What are some of the things she plans to see/do while visiting?
> 
> There is so much to do and see in just five short days!


----------



## tb-purselover

Beautiful sweater! I cannot wait for action pics. Please post soon!



mandicakes said:


> I found another of the tops on my wish list so thought I would post. Not sure of the name but it was from the S/S 2011 range. Very excited. I'll post some modelling pic's shortly of my IM. Sorry ladies I know I've been dragging my feet but I haven't had anyone at home to take pic's of me  I promise they are on the way...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.findmeamuse.com/


----------



## mandicakes

tb-purselover said:


> Beautiful sweater! I cannot wait for action pics. Please post soon!


 
Thanks *juneping* and *purselover*. I promise I will take a heap of action shots soon  

http://www.findmeamuse.com/


----------



## Jaded81

Thank you so much!!



tonkamama said:


> *Jaded81 ~* cute little bracelets!!  (I love bracelets)  Congrats!!


----------



## Coreena

mandicakes said:


> *Coreena* I think that it is justified for the Aussie's like ourselves to be buying up big for a change with the exchange rate being so good. I know a few years back I wasn't getting much for my money at all. I'm justifying all the buying by saying to myself that our Aussie dollar won't be strong for ever. Although there will be another excuse by then
> 
> I was going to ask what Elle store is like? You've shopped there haven't you? I sent them an email asking about IM but haven't heard back unfortunately.
> 
> http://www.findmeamuse.com/


hey mandi! I know how good was the dollar when it was 1.1 against the US. That was short lived tho  I did get to buy at least one thing at that rate  A few years back the dollar was shocking. I remember everyone selling out of all there shares the dollar took a plunge big time! Think at our worst was 49 cents against the US, yikes! 

Yes I have shopped there. They are are good but a little expensive at times (but not everything is expensive strangely enough, some come out cheaper then The New Guard!) and also that dont bring in a huge range of IM items, but its moderate. What are you looking for? when I was there about 2 weeks ago they didnt have much, a few items of hte current season. They have been slow to to receive this season stock ive noticed. So I havent purchase anything from them for this season.


----------



## Jaded81

OMG I am sooo jealous! Congrats!!! Where did you manage to find it?? Am dying for something like this or the Ecru Ritchi sweater that can be worn in Singapore.

Can't wait!!!




mandicakes said:


> I found another of the tops on my wish list so thought I would post. Not sure of the name but it was from the S/S 2011 range. Very excited. I'll post some modelling pic's shortly of my IM. Sorry ladies I know I've been dragging my feet but I haven't had anyone at home to take pic's of me  I promise they are on the way...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.findmeamuse.com/


----------



## Jaded81

Thanks for the measurements. Well it is on the net, so it would be expensive to return as I will lose shipping plus tax!!

Ohhhhh am looking forward to your mod pics! 




tonkamama said:


> *Jaded81 ~* sure I will see if I can do a quick trial mod pic ...  I got it in size 0 mainly b/c this jacket consisted of 1% lycra so it could stretch and I prefer how size 0 drapes on me when left it open.  Other than that I do not see any major difference.  Fabric is thin and soft, not as structure as my Fred jacket.
> 
> Based on your previous posts... I think you should order a size 0 unless you prefer it a little loose on you or intend to wear it as a jacket with sweater underneath it.  Can you find out if "store" allows you to return if size 1 does not fit?
> 
> 
> Hoani jacket 0 sizing measurement approx in inches ....
> Shoulder ~ 14"
> Chest ~ 16" (measured lay flat)
> Bicep ~ 5.5" (measured lay flat)
> Waist ~ 14.5" (measured lay flat with jacket zipped)
> I do not worry about the sleeve length cus you can always have them altered.
> 
> HTH...


----------



## Coreena

mandicakes said:


> I found another of the tops on my wish list so thought I would post. Not sure of the name but it was from the S/S 2011 range. Very excited. I'll post some modelling pic's shortly of my IM. Sorry ladies I know I've been dragging my feet but I haven't had anyone at home to take pic's of me  I promise they are on the way...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.findmeamuse.com/


This top is really nice. I know Hktaitai has this beautiful top, pretty sure she got it on sale as well ^^ Lucky girl!


----------



## Coreena

mandicakes said:


> I found another of the tops on my wish list so thought I would post. Not sure of the name but it was from the S/S 2011 range. Very excited. I'll post some modelling pic's shortly of my IM. Sorry ladies I know I've been dragging my feet but I haven't had anyone at home to take pic's of me  I promise they are on the way...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.findmeamuse.com/


Oh you bought it, nice pick up mandi! DId you get it off bay? Cant wait to see pics ^^


----------



## tb-purselover

shamrock0421 said:


> What are some of the things she plans to see/do while visiting?
> 
> There is so much to do and see in just five short days!



Oops, where are my manners? I was so busy chatting about NYC and fashion I forgot to answer where she will be visiting.

She will be going to see most of the big attractions: Times Square, Statue of Liberty, Brooklyn Bridge, SoHo, and all the good eats she can think of. She is missing a lot, but they can only do 5 days and then it is off to Boston and Nova Scotia.


----------



## angelastoel

Gojiberry said:


> Thank you Angela
> No xs?



size 0 is xs


----------



## tonkamama

mandicakes said:


> I found another of the tops on my wish list so thought I would post. Not sure of the name but it was from the S/S 2011 range. Very excited. I'll post some modelling pic's shortly of my IM. Sorry ladies I know I've been dragging my feet but I haven't had anyone at home to take pic's of me  I promise they are on the way...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.findmeamuse.com/


Beautiful sweater!!  Cannot wait to see your mod pic


----------



## MissPrivé

Ladies, i know i'm really late, but i really really want the reilly jacket!  Does anyone know if its still available somewhere? Any help is greatly appreciated! TIA!!


----------



## mandicakes

Coreena said:


> hey mandi! I know how good was the dollar when it was 1.1 against the US. That was short lived tho  I did get to buy at least one thing at that rate  A few years back the dollar was shocking. I remember everyone selling out of all there shares the dollar took a plunge big time! Think at our worst was 49 cents against the US, yikes!
> 
> Yes I have shopped there. They are are good but a little expensive at times (but not everything is expensive strangely enough, some come out cheaper then The New Guard!) and also that dont bring in a huge range of IM items, but its moderate. What are you looking for? when I was there about 2 weeks ago they didnt have much, a few items of hte current season. They have been slow to to receive this season stock ive noticed. So I havent purchase anything from them for this season.


I remember back then too. So harsh financially and travel was so expensive.  Getting in as much as I can now with buying international brand and travel 

Argh... Good to know. I felt like I was missing out.  I was really after the 'Asa' knit. I know it's on Matches but it's in navy and I was hoping to get black. Holding out for it but not sure where is receiving it. I've found it one place in Italy but it will end up more $ than getting it from the UK or potentially other places.  Hmm.... I've got so many bargains lately I'm trying to shop around and be reserved with my spending.  Not doing well tho :shame:

http://www.findmeamuse.com/


----------



## mandicakes

Coreena said:


> Oh you bought it, nice pick up mandi! DId you get it off bay? Cant wait to see pics ^^


Yep... bless *bay!  There have been some great finds on there lately.  Waiting for them all to arrive. My postman knows me now! So embarrassing! He says another package for you. :giggles:  

http://www.findmeamuse.com/


----------



## Coreena

MissPrivé;19956927 said:
			
		

> Ladies, i know i'm really late, but i really really want the reilly jacket!  Does anyone know if its still available somewhere? Any help is greatly appreciated! TIA!!


hey MissPrive, yes it is a really beautiful jacket ^^ unforunately im pretty sure most places have sold out of the reilly, even bay progessional sellers have sold out. But Im sure someone will sell their reilly second on bay soon enough. I have seen a few jordan jackets listed on bay recently. Good luck, I hope you find the reilly jacket ^^


----------



## flower71

mandicakes said:


> I found another of the tops on my wish list so thought I would post. Not sure of the name but it was from the S/S 2011 range. Very excited. I'll post some modelling pic's shortly of my IM. Sorry ladies I know I've been dragging my feet but I haven't had anyone at home to take pic's of me  I promise they are on the way...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.findmeamuse.com/


pretty pretty pretty top! Thanks mandicakes, I love that top! Thanks so much for sharing, can't wait for more


----------



## MissPrivé

Coreena said:


> hey MissPrive, yes it is a really beautiful jacket ^^ unforunately im pretty sure most places have sold out of the reilly, even bay progessional sellers have sold out. But Im sure someone will sell their reilly second on bay soon enough. I have seen a few jordan jackets listed on bay recently. Good luck, I hope you find the reilly jacket ^^


 
Hey Coreena thank you very much for your answer! There was one on bay and i passed! I'm so mad at me right now... i could cry! :cry: Hopefully there will be another one soon... But please let me know if you see one!


----------



## Coreena

mandicakes said:


> I remember back then too. So harsh financially and travel was so expensive.  Getting in as much as I can now with buying international brand and travel
> 
> Argh... Good to know. I felt like I was missing out.  I was really after the 'Asa' knit. I know it's on Matches but it's in navy and I was hoping to get black. Holding out for it but not sure where is receiving it. I've found it one place in Italy but it will end up more $ than getting it from the UK or potentially other places.  Hmm.... I've got so many bargains lately I'm trying to shop around and be reserved with my spending.  Not doing well tho :shame:
> 
> http://www.findmeamuse.com/


when the GFC hit, i was definitely saving my money. Dollar has taken a bit of a tumble in the last week. I hope it recovers. As I want to buy some more IM items lol .. 

You have great taste mandi! asa knit is really nice. I remember looking at the look book that the new guard sent me. They have really good service btw and when you spend over $500 shipping is free. Im 99% certain they are getting it in the black. Pop them an email. They respond really quickly to emails. Theyve even emailed me on Sunday would you believe it XP I know Im finding it very hard to save since discovering Isabel Marant!


----------



## Coreena

MissPrivé;19957009 said:
			
		

> Hey Coreena thank you very much for your answer! There was one on bay and i passed! I'm so mad at me right now... i could cry! :cry: Hopefully there will be another one soon... But please let me know if you see one!


awww I feel for you missprive. I know what is like when you have your heart set on something and you cant get it. I will keep a look out for you if i come across it x ^^


----------



## Coreena

mandicakes said:


> Yep... bless *bay!  There have been some great finds on there lately.  Waiting for them all to arrive. My postman knows me now! So embarrassing! He says another package for you. :giggles:
> 
> http://www.findmeamuse.com/


bwahahahahah .. same I had the same experience with an AAE driver. Its was very embarrassing! Im pretty sure they think we have a serious problem lol .. Mostly receiving parcels from DHL and fedex lately so I dont see that driver anymore


----------



## MissPrivé

Coreena said:


> awww I feel for you missprive. I know what is like when you have your heart set on something and you cant get it. I will keep a look out for you if i come across it x ^^


 
Ahh it's the worst! But thank you so much for your support!


----------



## Coreena

MissPrivé;19957048 said:
			
		

> Ahh it's the worst! But thank you so much for your support!


no worries


----------



## hktaitai

mandicakes said:


> I found another of the tops on my wish list so thought I would post. Not sure of the name but it was from the S/S 2011 range. Very excited. I'll post some modelling pic's shortly of my IM. Sorry ladies I know I've been dragging my feet but I haven't had anyone at home to take pic's of me  I promise they are on the way...
> http://www.findmeamuse.com/


 


Coreena said:


> This top is really nice. I know Hktaitai has this beautiful top, pretty sure she got it on sale as well ^^ Lucky girl!


 
Congrats *mandicakes  *The Rand is indeed a lovely sweater  
*Coreena* dear, you're right - I've got mine (in all three colors, yay) in the IM store on sale


----------



## hktaitai

KristyDarling said:


> Yet another magnificent haul, hktaitai!!  What I wouldn't give to have your complete Lexy collection!  I've made a mental note to be on the lookout for the Djodie. I'm a sucker for anything bias cut! Please post mods of that piece if you can!


 
Hi *KristyDarling* and *flower71*, here are the pics of the Djodie...


By the way, have you got yours Kristy?


----------



## hktaitai

hktaitai said:


> Hi *KristyDarling* and *flower71*, here are the pics of the Djodie...


 
And since no one has posted pics of the Lexy in navy yet...

... and the Adair blouse...

Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Coreena

hktaitai said:


> Congrats *mandicakes  *The Rand is indeed a lovely sweater
> *Coreena* dear, you're right - I've got mine (in all three colors, yay) in the IM store on sale


hehehe.. Thats its next year Im going to HK!


----------



## Coreena

hktaitai said:


> Hi *KristyDarling* and *flower71*, here are the pics of the Djodie...
> 
> 
> By the way, have you got yours Kristy?


Hktaitai, I love your style. You're always so beautiful and classy! So loved the navy lexy on you, was really lusting for this colour! But it sold out so fast on mythesesa  I shouldnt complain at least i got it in the bordeaux


----------



## mandicakes

MissPrivé;19956927 said:
			
		

> Ladies, i know i'm really late, but i really really want the reilly jacket!  Does anyone know if its still available somewhere? Any help is greatly appreciated! TIA!!


Sorry I'm no help either. I haven't seen one around for ages. Keep an eye out on French *bay as well because they have different items if they are listing just for France. I'll keep an eye out for you though

http://www.findmeamuse.com


----------



## shamrock0421

Ohhhh....such a busy area.
I do hope she gets to spend at least one day downtown in SoHo and Greenwich Village to get away from all of the midtown chaos!

When we went on the 10th, we went to Madam Tassaud's Wax Museum - I had NEVER been there before.  It was SO much fun.  Then we went to Radio City Music Hall to see a Circque performance.

I had this drawn by someone on the street right by Times Square!  

BTW - Can't wait to see your new goodies from IM!  







tb-purselover said:


> She is staying on 57th and 8th, near Times Square. No, she hates shopping for clothes because she finds it overwhelming and she doesn't know what goes with what. Which is funny because she is quite stylish and dressing so well imho.
> 
> Oh I am already waiting on some things from IM so I can't send her for more lol.


----------



## mandicakes

hktaitai said:


> And since no one has posted pics of the Lexy in navy yet...
> 
> ... and the Adair blouse...
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


I'm in love with the blue! So gorgeous on you! I to was too late to get the blue

http://www.findmeamuse.com


----------



## shamrock0421

Bring them with you!



tonkamama said:


> *shamrock0421 ~* lucky you and thanks for sharing your shopping experience with us. We (In CA) do not have IM Boutique yet (please correct me if I am wrong), I wish I can just drop my *three little chichi* and fly to NY... haha


----------



## MissPrivé

mandicakes said:


> Sorry I'm no help either. I haven't seen one around for ages. Keep an eye out on French *bay as well because they have different items if they are listing just for France. I'll keep an eye out for you though
> 
> http://www.findmeamuse.com


 
Thank you very much!


----------



## mandicakes

Jaded81 said:


> OMG I am sooo jealous! Congrats!!! Where did you manage to find it?? Am dying for something like this or the Ecru Ritchi sweater that can be worn in Singapore.
> 
> Can't wait!!!


Oh yes! I love the ecru Ritchi. Such a flattering knit. I can't wait for the summer knits. I'm sure there will be some gorgeous ones getting released. There was a ecru Ritchi on *Bay about a week ago because I was watching it but it got removed. Odd... A few of them have been coming up lately though so you might be in luck soon

http://www.findmeamuse.com


----------



## flower71

hktaitai said:


> Hi *KristyDarling* and *flower71*, here are the pics of the Djodie...
> 
> 
> By the way, have you got yours Kristy?


You look awesome!! Thanks so much for the mod pic, the Céline in the back is not bad either
BTW, is the Djodie the IM main line?


----------



## flower71

hktaitai said:


> And since no one has posted pics of the Lexy in navy yet...
> 
> ... and the Adair blouse...
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


I just saw your other pics, wow. You sure have a collection...that Adair blouse is calling me....yikes!


----------



## hktaitai

flower71 said:


> I just saw your other pics, wow. You sure have a collection...that Adair blouse is calling me....yikes!



Thanks so much dear *flower* 
The Adair is certainly worth considering  NAP has it in bordeaux... yummy...


----------



## hktaitai

flower71 said:


> You look awesome!! Thanks so much for the mod pic, the Céline in the back is not bad either
> BTW, is the Djodie the IM main line?



Thanks loads *flower*, you're such a sweetie 
I do like the Celine a lot, hehe. It's super roomy but oh-so-light compared with the Birkin 
The Djodie is from the Etoile line so the price is pretty lovely  NAP has it now. I also saw a black-blue combo in the store, but black-red is a sure no-brainer


----------



## hktaitai

mandicakes said:


> I'm in love with the blue! So gorgeous on you! I to was too late to get the blue
> 
> http://www.findmeamuse.com



Thanks so very much *mandicakes* 
Just checked out your blog and  it! Your Ariel bangle is TDF


----------



## hktaitai

Coreena said:


> hehehe.. Thats its next year Im going to HK!





Darling *Coreena* please give me a ring when you're around


----------



## hktaitai

Coreena said:


> Hktaitai, I love your style. You're always so beautiful and classy! So loved the navy lexy on you, was really lusting for this colour! But it sold out so fast on mythesesa  I shouldnt complain at least i got it in the bordeaux




Don't cry, don't cry  I'm having my fingers crossed you'll bump into one really soon 
Meanwhile, yes, let's be happy with what we've got 
And thanks a million for your kind words :kiss:


----------



## hktaitai

shamrock0421 said:


> I had this drawn by someone on the street right by Times Square!
> View attachment 1488960



Wow, LOVE the print  You're such a doll *shamrock* :


----------



## Amsterdam

For the ladies that are still looking for de Acebo jacket, 
there is one in white on ebay.fr...
The seller ships overseas!


----------



## KristyDarling

hktaitai said:


> Hi *KristyDarling* and *flower71*, here are the pics of the Djodie...
> 
> By the way, have you got yours Kristy?



WOW!! Absolutely gorgeous! I love the Djodie on you!! (and no I haven't gotten one yet....but the wheels are turning!) And the navy Lexy and the Adair....drooool. Everything looks so chic on you, as if they were custom made for your petite little figure! Thank you for sharing. I am inspired!!


----------



## birkingal

mandicakes said:


> I found another of the tops on my wish list so thought I would post. Not sure of the name but it was from the S/S 2011 range. Very excited. I'll post some modelling pic's shortly of my IM. Sorry ladies I know I've been dragging my feet but I haven't had anyone at home to take pic's of me  I promise they are on the way...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.findmeamuse.com/



This is such a stunning sweater, mandicakes! Great score!


----------



## birkingal

hktaitai said:


> And since no one has posted pics of the Lexy in navy yet...
> 
> ... and the Adair blouse...
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



*hktaitai*, the Lexy suits you so well it looks like it has been custom made for you. I love the Djodie on you too.


----------



## am2022

mandicakes.. love that top .. that is the RAND right?  mod pics please!!!

Hktaitai love that Djodie.. esp the stud details..

love the navy Lexy.. that one I had to have... even more than the bordeaux one...   IMHO, it looks like a young Chanel jacket .. more than my other jackets!!!

Sham.. love your stories... please do post pics of New York streets, that way we feel we are in the city with you!!!  I always go to the City twice a year when I lived in Ohio.... But no marant shop yet then..


----------



## KristyDarling

The merlot Pooka t-shirt has been on my wish list forever on NAP and I *finally* bought it because there were "limited quantities" left in my size. 






I also caved and bought a pair of Vanessa Bruno Athe cropped leather skinnies, despite my recent decision to "give up" on finding leather pants to flatter my short and stumpy frame.  I just think that leather pants look SO good with IM tops!! Fingers crossed that they fit!!!


----------



## flower71

KristyDarling said:


> The merlot Pooka t-shirt has been on my wish list forever on NAP and I *finally* bought it because there were "limited quantities" left in my size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also caved and bought a pair of Vanessa Bruno Athe cropped leather skinnies, despite my recent decision to "give up" on finding leather pants to flatter my short and stumpy frame.  I just think that leather pants look SO good with IM tops!! Fingers crossed that they fit!!!


Congrats! Can't wait to see the outfit, crossing my fingers for you they'll fit. I still haven't got a pair of leather pants and those Vanessa Bruno look perfect!


----------



## am2022

love those kristydarling..
i think its time for mod pics!!!

attended a wedding over the weekend and wore Marant's nude Hayworth dress... 
Will try and post pics soon!


----------



## flower71

^^^yahooo!! your turn amacasa


----------



## am2022

flower.. just saw your tiny mod shot.. with your black bbag.. well what can i say?  rock and roll flower ! you look fab!



flower71 said:


> ^^^yahooo!! your turn amacasa


----------



## flower71

amacasa said:


> flower.. just saw your tiny mod shot.. with your black bbag.. well what can i say?  rock and roll flower ! you look fab!


 thanks sweetie...I just don't know how to be too dressed up you know? That's why I just love IM for, no fuss, you put the clothes and shoes on and you feel GOOD...


----------



## KristyDarling

flower71 said:


> Congrats! Can't wait to see the outfit, crossing my fingers for you they'll fit. I still haven't got a pair of leather pants and those Vanessa Bruno look perfect!



Thank you, Flower!


----------



## KristyDarling

amacasa said:


> love those kristydarling..
> i think its time for mod pics!!!
> 
> attended a wedding over the weekend and wore Marant's nude Hayworth dress...
> Will try and post pics soon!



I know I know! :shame:  I do need to get mod shots up here soon but I'm shy about that for various reasons. I'm the only person in my social circle who wears IM, and I fear I would be immediately recognizable here on tPF if my friends were to chance upon this site and read up on my previous posts! And there are some things I'd rather keep fully to myself, KWIM?    But maybe I'll get brave enough, one of these days.....

And OMG I looooove the Hayworth dress!!! I'm sure you rocked that sassy little number!


----------



## am2022

okay kristydarling... i understand and i share your sentiments.. but you sure can post with those little oval things that cover the facial features?

speaking of... birkingal and the rest... sorry to be so computer illiterate.. but how do you come up with those oval facial covers in a mac computer?  it is so hard to post action pics ( taken by somebody else rather than self pics on a mirror) as its always going to include the face?


----------



## Jayne1

^^ You need to go into photoshop to cover your face...  

So... when does NAP have their first sale?  I have a list of IM items, nothing I'm desperate to have, just really want.  Should I wait for the first sale?  Anyone remember when last years was?


----------



## birkingal

flower71 said:


> Thanks so much! I am not a size 0 nor 1....



Really??! I find that hard to believe. I guess it's back to Tracy Anderson workout video for me again.....


----------



## birkingal

KristyDarling said:


> The merlot Pooka t-shirt has been on my wish list forever on NAP and I *finally* bought it because there were "limited quantities" left in my size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also caved and bought a pair of Vanessa Bruno Athe cropped leather skinnies, despite my recent decision to "give up" on finding leather pants to flatter my short and stumpy frame.  I just think that leather pants look SO good with IM tops!! Fingers crossed that they fit!!!




KD, The pooka tee with the leather skinny pants are a killer combination! I bet you look AMAZING in them!


----------



## birkingal

amacasa said:


> okay kristydarling... i understand and i share your sentiments.. but you sure can post with those little oval things that cover the facial features?
> 
> speaking of... birkingal and the rest... sorry to be so computer illiterate.. but how do you come up with those oval facial covers in a mac computer?  it is so hard to post action pics ( taken by somebody else rather than self pics on a mirror) as its always going to include the face?



amacasa, there's a list of buttons on the left hand side of the photoshop app. One of them has an oval shape which you can customize and change it to a square, rectangle etc etc. I've included a screen print of my Photoshop Elements for you so hopefully this will give you an idea. Failing that you can aim a little lower when you're facing the mirror and shoot from neck down. Or send the pics to me and I'll cover your face for you (err...figuratively ).


----------



## juneping

amacasa,

if you use mac computer...you can edit the photo by cropping the photos...


----------



## am2022

duh.. so my mac computer has this photoshop already installed?  im so used to windows but DH gave me this as a mother's day gift...

Im hopeless case.. thanks ladies for all the help.. i shall look for  and use these oval things soon..



birkingal said:


> amacasa, there's a list of buttons on the left hand side of the photoshop app. One of them has an oval shape which you can customize and change it to a square, rectangle etc etc. I've included a screen print of my Photoshop Elements for you so hopefully this will give you an idea. Failing that you can aim a little lower when you're facing the mirror and shoot from neck down. Or send the pics to me and I'll cover your face for you (err...figuratively ).


----------



## juneping

amacasa said:


> duh.. so my mac computer has this photoshop already installed?  im so used to windows but DH gave me this as a mother's day gift...
> 
> Im hopeless case.. thanks ladies for all the help.. i shall look for  and use these oval things soon..



photoshop is an independent software. and iphoto came with your apple. but i don't think iphoto can block you face but you can crop the photos to show from head down..double click on the photo so only one photo you want to show and click the "edit" button and use crop.


----------



## Jaded81

Wow if that is you look like as a drawing... you must be a real bombshell in person!!!



shamrock0421 said:


> Ohhhh....such a busy area.
> I do hope she gets to spend at least one day downtown in SoHo and Greenwich Village to get away from all of the midtown chaos!
> 
> When we went on the 10th, we went to Madam Tassaud's Wax Museum - I had NEVER been there before.  It was SO much fun.  Then we went to Radio City Music Hall to see a Circque performance.
> 
> I had this drawn by someone on the street right by Times Square!
> 
> BTW - Can't wait to see your new goodies from IM!
> 
> View attachment 1488960


----------



## Jaded81

Love love love your new mod pics! Oh gosh now I want this top!!!! I think I should ban myself from this thread!!!!




hktaitai said:


> Hi *KristyDarling* and *flower71*, here are the pics of the Djodie...
> 
> 
> By the way, have you got yours Kristy?


----------



## Jaded81

Great choices!! Dying to see too because I have been looking for a pair of leather pants in like forever. We are about the same size too!!!





KristyDarling said:


> The merlot Pooka t-shirt has been on my wish list forever on NAP and I *finally* bought it because there were "limited quantities" left in my size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also caved and bought a pair of Vanessa Bruno Athe cropped leather skinnies, despite my recent decision to "give up" on finding leather pants to flatter my short and stumpy frame.  I just think that leather pants look SO good with IM tops!! Fingers crossed that they fit!!!


----------



## mandicakes

KristyDarling said:


> The merlot Pooka t-shirt has been on my wish list forever on NAP and I *finally* bought it because there were "limited quantities" left in my size.
> 
> cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/164293/164293_in_l.jpg
> 
> I also caved and bought a pair of Vanessa Bruno Athe cropped leather skinnies, despite my recent decision to "give up" on finding leather pants to flatter my short and stumpy frame.  I just think that leather pants look SO good with IM tops!! Fingers crossed that they fit!!!
> 
> cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/165812/165812_in_l.jpg


 
Absolutely gorgeous score KristyDarling!  I'm loving the look of leather pants/leggings paired with a simple tee or knit. 
You can't get better than your combination. Modelling pic's please when they arrive 

I too caved and bought some leather pants (well leather/fabric combination leggings). Same issue as you with my height  We can be twins!

http://www.findmeamuse.com


----------



## mandicakes

hktaitai said:


> Hi *KristyDarling* and *flower71*, here are the pics of the Djodie...
> 
> 
> By the way, have you got yours Kristy?


 
*hktaitai* that is stunning!  Can I ask if it runs TTS?  I saw a top in that fabric/print and it was so silky. I fell in love with it

http://www.findmeamuse.com


----------



## mandicakes

Coreena said:


> when the GFC hit, i was definitely saving my money. Dollar has taken a bit of a tumble in the last week. I hope it recovers. As I want to buy some more IM items lol ..
> 
> You have great taste mandi! asa knit is really nice. I remember looking at the look book that the new guard sent me. They have really good service btw and when you spend over $500 shipping is free. Im 99% certain they are getting it in the black. Pop them an email. They respond really quickly to emails. Theyve even emailed me on Sunday would you believe it XP I know Im finding it very hard to save since discovering Isabel Marant!


 
Definitely. The New Guard ladies are sweeties and very helpful. I've shopped there before.  The dollar is still pretty good but hoping for yet another recovery. We are going to find it hard when it does finally drop again.  Getting such good deals at the moment it will be hard to go back to paying high prices again.

Good to see someone else has a celebrity status with the mail man/courier guys :giggles:

http://www.findmeamuse.com


----------



## mandicakes

amacasa said:


> love those kristydarling..
> i think its time for mod pics!!!
> 
> attended a wedding over the weekend and wore Marant's nude Hayworth dress...
> Will try and post pics soon!


 
Oh yes please!  I love the Hayworth and would love to see it on

http://www.findmeamuse.com


----------



## mandicakes

amacasa said:


> okay kristydarling... i understand and i share your sentiments.. but you sure can post with those little oval things that cover the facial features?
> 
> speaking of... birkingal and the rest... sorry to be so computer illiterate.. but how do you come up with those oval facial covers in a mac computer? it is so hard to post action pics ( taken by somebody else rather than self pics on a mirror) as its always going to include the face?


 
:shame: For those ladies (including me) that are little shy, you can do the oval/face blurring out on programs like photoshop or if you've uploaded pic's to photobucket you can edit pics on there too. I hope that helps

http://www.findmeamuse.com


----------



## Jaded81

*hktaitai*.. I saw the measurements for a size 0 for the Djodie top and it is pretty long. Does the design allow for the top to be hemmed? TIA


----------



## mandicakes

Jayne1 said:


> ^^ You need to go into photoshop to cover your face...
> 
> So... when does NAP have their first sale? I have a list of IM items, nothing I'm desperate to have, just really want. Should I wait for the first sale? Anyone remember when last years was?


 

 NAP normally goes on sale about late November/early December and around May/June for the mid year sales.  I keep a heap of items on my watch list so I can at least see if they are low on stock (just in case).  I suppose it depends on what you are after.  Just keep an eye out on whether you can get your wish list items at other places as well. If there are a heap at all different stores, you should be able to pick up some things at sale time (crossing my fingers for you). 

http://findmeamuse.com


----------



## tonkamama

hktaitai said:


> Hi *KristyDarling* and *flower71*, here are the pics of the Djodie...
> 
> 
> By the way, have you got yours Kristy?


*hktaitai ~* wow ...  So pretty, so elegant and so classy!!


----------



## tonkamama

hktaitai said:


> And since no one has posted pics of the Lexy in navy yet...
> 
> ... and the Adair blouse...
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


Oh please please don't make me fall in love with IM blouses!!


----------



## tonkamama

shamrock0421 said:


> Bring them with you!


shamrock0421 ~ That is very good idea esp all my three little chichi love going shopping with mommy (I put them in a doggie stroller).  Only one problem tho...  Tiff refuses to sit on any hard surface so when we are in dressing room together, she needs to find the new clothing to sit on it while I am dressing!!  I often refer her butt as "million dollars butt"...  LOL   Thanks to all my known SA, they are so friendly and wouldn't mind about that...(well, ended up I have purchased all those new clothing!)

BTW...  you are "hot" little doll in that picture drawing!!  Love it!


----------



## tonkamama

KristyDarling said:


> The merlot Pooka t-shirt has been on my wish list forever on NAP and I *finally* bought it because there were "limited quantities" left in my size.
> 
> cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/164293/164293_in_l.jpg
> 
> I also caved and bought a pair of Vanessa Bruno Athe cropped leather skinnies, despite my recent decision to "give up" on finding leather pants to flatter my short and stumpy frame.  I just think that leather pants look SO good with IM tops!! Fingers crossed that they fit!!!
> 
> cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/165812/165812_in_l.jpg


*KristyDarling ~* I got the shirt in grey color and I am suppose to pick it up tomorrow @ UPS station.  I love the cropped leather pants, for some reason, I am too feel IM jackets go really well with leather pants!!   

I been looking for one and I missed out on the cropped leather pants by Theyskens' Theory last season   Right now I have Hiboux cropped leather pants by Maje in my wishlist basket..  

Congrats on your new purchases...  please do post pic!!


----------



## tb-purselover

Thanks for the recommendations! I am going to tell her to go the wax museum! She will get a kick out of it. She is going to SoHo but I will tell her about Greenwich Village. She will be going to the more quiet parts of Central Park too, so she will get some "downtime." I know they are going to Radio City Hall, not sure if it is just to look around or see the Cirque performance. 

I love the drawing! Very hip . You look hawt!

I'm already planting the seed in DH to go back to NYC for another month next year .



shamrock0421 said:


> Ohhhh....such a busy area.
> I do hope she gets to spend at least one day downtown in SoHo and Greenwich Village to get away from all of the midtown chaos!
> 
> When we went on the 10th, we went to Madam Tassaud's Wax Museum - I had NEVER been there before.  It was SO much fun.  Then we went to Radio City Music Hall to see a Circque performance.
> 
> I had this drawn by someone on the street right by Times Square!
> 
> BTW - Can't wait to see your new goodies from IM!
> 
> View attachment 1488960


----------



## am2022

ladies.. ive uploaded all the vacation pics to iphoto and tried to crop here and there and its not doing it..

i was also looking for the ovals.... birkingal... help.

anyways, here is the hayworth dress...  love love it!

im hopeless... lets hope it will just be fine without the ovals...


----------



## tonkamama

Jaded81 said:


> Thanks for the measurements. Well it is on the net, so it would be expensive to return as I will lose shipping plus tax!!
> 
> Ohhhhh am looking forward to your mod pics!


*Per Jaded81's request*, please find below mod pic of my Hoani jacket wore three ways.  This jacket I am wearing is size 0 for your reference.  Speaking about leather pants are good pairing for IM tops, I happened pick out my dark chocolate leather skinny pants by Milly to go with the jacket 

Thanks for letting me sharing


----------



## tb-purselover

My gosh this thread is really moving fast!!! It is hard to keep up.

Everyone looks beautiful! I am quickly paging through all the pages and all the new pics are amazing!

Amacasa, I love the Hayworth dress! I have it too, in purple. I have worn it but still have not taken any pics of me in it, D'oh!


----------



## tonkamama

amacasa said:


> ladies.. ive uploaded all the vacation pics to iphoto and tried to crop here and there and its not doing it..
> 
> i was also looking for the ovals.... birkingal... help.
> 
> anyways, here is the hayworth dress...  love love it!
> 
> im hopeless... lets hope it will just be fine without the ovals...


Girl you are so pretty and so is your IM dress!!  Thanks for sharing your happy moments with us...


----------



## juneping

*hktaitai, amacasa, tonka,* 
(this thread is moving sooo fast...hope i didn't miss any mod pix)

you gals look great!! love all the IM pieces


----------



## KristyDarling

amacasa said:


> ladies.. ive uploaded all the vacation pics to iphoto and tried to crop here and there and its not doing it..
> 
> i was also looking for the ovals.... birkingal... help.
> 
> anyways, here is the hayworth dress...  love love it!
> 
> im hopeless... lets hope it will just be fine without the ovals...



Look at you, hottie!!  You look amazing in that dress! And you're such a stunner! I can't peg your ethnicity, you look very mixed! Are you part European and part Asian?


----------



## KristyDarling

tb-purselover said:


> My gosh this thread is really moving fast!!! It is hard to keep up.
> 
> Everyone looks beautiful! I am quickly paging through all the pages and all the new pics are amazing!
> 
> Amacasa, I love the Hayworth dress! I have it too, in purple. I have worn it but still have not taken any pics of me in it, D'oh!



Mod pics, please! You and Amacasa are both so lucky to have the Hayworth!


----------



## KristyDarling

tonkamama said:


> *Per Jaded81's request*, please find below mod pic of my Hoani jacket wore three ways.  This jacket I am wearing is size 0 for your reference.  Speaking about leather pants are good pairing for IM tops, I happened pick out my dark chocolate leather skinny pants by Milly to go with the jacket
> 
> Thanks for letting me sharing



Tonka -- you were made for IM! (and I want your hair!) The Hoani is perfect with your leather skinnies!


----------



## am2022

Kristydarling..  you are kind!  and you are good on the ethnicity... here is the breakdown: 33% chinese, 33% spanish  ( mom's dad hailed from spain), 33% filipino!!!  

Tonka... woohoo... so funky and edgy.. i feel you need mod pics beside your sports car!!! haha!!  

TB: please post your hayworth dress.. im sure its lovely in purple as well... it was hard not to buy the gray version...

thanks june!!!


----------



## juneping

amacasa said:


> Kristydarling..  you are kind!  and you are good on the ethnicity... here is the breakdown: *33% chinese, 33% spanish  ( mom's dad hailed from spain), 33% filipino!!!*
> 
> Tonka... woohoo... so funky and edgy.. i feel you need mod pics beside your sports car!!! haha!!
> 
> TB: please post your hayworth dress.. im sure its lovely in purple as well... it was hard not to buy the gray version...
> 
> thanks june!!!



fascinating!! 
there's another tpfer...can't remember her screen name..mia?? her's quite similar to yours....chinese/filipino/spanish....


----------



## tonkamama

I found my newly purchased coat from www.lagarconne.com, it is called "*Xabi Coat*".  I love how lagarconne model wears this coat, so relax, so effortless...  so ..like she just woke up from her sweet dream.  

I do like this look...  but I am not so sure if I can pull it off, I am much older, alto my hair does look like a mess in the morning ..lol


----------



## flower71

shamrock0421 said:


> View attachment 1488960


I love that picture! Always a smiling gal, and looking hot!
I want to be there next weekend!! I can't but I want


----------



## flower71

tonkamama said:


> I found my newly purchased coat from http://www.lagarconne.com, it is called "*Xabi Coat*".  I love how lagarconne model wears this coat, so relax, so effortless...  so ..like she just woke up from her sweet dream.
> 
> I do like this look...  but I am not so sure if I can pull it off, I am much older, alto my hair does look like a mess in the morning ..lol


tonkamama, are you kidding? That coat would look amazing on you (I just went to check out your pics!) I am not 20 something (um, my daughter could be...) and I look horrid in the morning......but we all got our magic wand no?
Can't wait to see it on you, girl!!


----------



## KristyDarling

tonkamama said:


> I found my newly purchased coat from http://www.lagarconne.com, it is called "*Xabi Coat*".  I love how lagarconne model wears this coat, so relax, so effortless...  so ..like she just woke up from her sweet dream.
> 
> I do like this look...  but I am not so sure if I can pull it off, I am much older, alto my hair does look like a mess in the morning ..lol



OMG I just got this coat too!! Coat twins!!  I take it you stalk all the IM vendor web sites just like I do.  You can definitely pull this look off...it's a little more louche than your usual sleek/fitted style, but paired with skinnies and a nice heeled boot, it will look SO cool! I don't think it's age-dependent at all. (if it is, then I'm in trouble too! lol) IM makes several versions of the loose-fitting coat every season -- she is an expert at this style! However, I'm a little skeptical that the Xabi is going to look right on me (I'm only 5'2").  I got a boxy coat from her a couple seasons ago and even though it was the smallest size they had, I still looked like I was swimming in it.  But you, however, are much taller than me so I am positive it's going to look great on you!   Congrats to both of us!


----------



## flower71

amacasa said:


> ladies.. ive uploaded all the vacation pics to iphoto and tried to crop here and there and its not doing it..
> 
> i was also looking for the ovals.... birkingal... help.
> 
> anyways, here is the hayworth dress...  love love it!
> 
> im hopeless... lets hope it will just be fine without the ovals...



OMG! amacasa, you are BEAUTIFUL! I knew it from other pics, now I see how lovely you are...Thanks so much for the pics, that dress was made for you!
I did see this dress in anthra, amazing cut and fabric, pity it was too short on me (I am tall and unfortunately the skirt was a bit too short on my thighs, sigh)!:shame:
BTW, this thread is going fast, thanks for all the pics. I got up and saw all you beauties on here
 and *mandicakes*, please don't be shy, cover your face or something and start those pics coming, ok? I can tell you , many of us here were shy (me first) and just seeing all of us sharing, it just picks on you and you do it


----------



## flower71

KristyDarling said:


> OMG I just got this coat too!! Coat twins!!  I take it you stalk all the IM vendor web sites just like I do.  You can definitely pull this look off...it's a little more louche than your usual sleek/fitted style, but paired with skinnies and a nice heeled boot, it will look SO cool! I don't think it's age-dependent at all. (if it is, then I'm in trouble too! lol) IM makes several versions of the loose-fitting coat every season -- she is an expert at this style! However, I'm a little skeptical that the Xabi is going to look right on me (I'm only 5'2").  I got a boxy coat from her a couple seasons ago and even though it was the smallest size they had, I still looked like I was swimming in it.  But you, however, are much taller than me so I am positive it's going to look great on you!  * Congrats to both of us*!


YAY! happy for you, can't wait to see..Now I really have the urge to go get my INA coat, hopefully it's still there...


----------



## KristyDarling

amacasa said:


> Kristydarling..  you are kind!  and you are good on the ethnicity... here is the breakdown: 33% chinese, 33% spanish  ( mom's dad hailed from spain), 33% filipino!!!



I knew it! I wish I had your interesting mixed background and looked as lovely as you!


----------



## KristyDarling

flower71 said:


> YAY! happy for you, can't wait to see..Now I really have the urge to go get my INA coat, hopefully it's still there...



GET IT, GURRRRLL!!!  The Ina is fabulous!! You just can't go wrong. The boxy IM coat I ordered from a few seasons ago looked really similar. It'll be perfect on you with your tall and slim figure!!


----------



## KristyDarling

Oh and by the way, my lovely IM friends, PLEASE stop me from purchasing anything else!!! I'm only taking such liberties with my spending these last few days because my birthday is coming up and rather than giving me a gift, DH just gives me free rein to buy what I want for myself! If the Pooka tee, Vanessa Bruno leather skinnies, and this Xabi coat work out and I don't have to return them, then I will consider my DH's "work" DONE!!!


----------



## flower71

KristyDarling said:


> GET IT, GURRRRLL!!!  The Ina is fabulous!! You just can't go wrong. The boxy IM coat I ordered from a few seasons ago looked really similar. It'll be perfect on you with your tall and slim figure!!


thanks, you enabler, you! I also have a coat from last winter, it's boxy too but thinner and light grey...Gosh, I have to go to work but I now want it, right now...I hate tpf, I am soooo addicted!


----------



## KristyDarling

flower71 said:


> thanks, you enabler, you! I also have a coat from last winter, it's boxy too but thinner and light grey...Gosh, I have to go to work but I now want it, right now...I hate tpf, I am soooo addicted!



Yes, I too blame TPF for my IM addiction! Being among hordes of fellow enthusiastic IM addicts does NOT help my self-control!  After this mini-binge, I know I have to pull back.   Does anyone care to join me on a temporary IM ban? At least until we can recoup our savings?  I'm serious!!!  My DH is not against me buying IM things....he would just like me to keep my purchases reasonably spaced out. Maybe I should try being on an IM ban for the next 6 weeks. Hmmmmmm......


----------



## Coreena

hktaitai said:


> Darling *Coreena* please give me a ring when you're around


will definitely give you a call when Im in town ^^ We can go raid IM store together lol ..


----------



## flower71

KristyDarling said:


> Yes, I too blame TPF for my IM addiction! Being among hordes of fellow enthusiastic IM addicts does NOT help my self-control!  After this mini-binge, I know I have to pull back.   Does anyone care to join me on a temporary IM ban? At least until we can recoup our savings?  I'm serious!!!  My DH is not against me buying IM things....he would just like me to keep my purchases reasonably spaced out. Maybe I should try being on an IM ban for the next 6 weeks. Hmmmmmm......


I am in! I have to calm down, not only on IM... I don't know if I'll be good though, I am going to Paris (NOT for shopping) in a month just for a seminar, one day!


----------



## Coreena

amacasa said:


> ladies.. ive uploaded all the vacation pics to iphoto and tried to crop here and there and its not doing it..
> 
> i was also looking for the ovals.... birkingal... help.
> 
> anyways, here is the hayworth dress...  love love it!
> 
> im hopeless... lets hope it will just be fine without the ovals...


YOu look beautiful amacasa


----------



## KristyDarling

flower71 said:


> I am in! I have to calm down, not only on IM... I don't know if I'll be good though, I am going to Paris (NOT for shopping) in a month just for a seminar, one day!



OK then, let's start with baby steps and make it a 4-week all-inclusive ban!  Can we do it????  YES WE CAN! Those of us on bans can just oooh and aaah here over everyone else's pretties and pat ourselves on the backs for our self-discipline.  And then, we can reward ourselves afterwards with a lil' somethin'!!!


----------



## Coreena

tonkamama said:


> *Per Jaded81's request*, please find below mod pic of my Hoani jacket wore three ways.  This jacket I am wearing is size 0 for your reference.  Speaking about leather pants are good pairing for IM tops, I happened pick out my dark chocolate leather skinny pants by Milly to go with the jacket
> 
> Thanks for letting me sharing


wow you look stunning tonkamama!!  I cant belive you have kids. Thanks for the sharing x


----------



## flower71

KristyDarling said:


> OK then, let's start with baby steps and make it a 4-week all-inclusive ban!  Can we do it????  YES WE CAN! Those of us on bans can just oooh and aaah here over everyone else's pretties and pat ourselves on the backs for our self-discipline.  And then, we can reward ourselves afterwards with a lil' somethin'!!!


YES WE CAN (um, can I get my INA first?)


----------



## Coreena

tonkamama said:


> I found my newly purchased coat from www.lagarconne.com, it is called "*Xabi Coat*".  I love how lagarconne model wears this coat, so relax, so effortless...  so ..like she just woke up from her sweet dream.
> 
> I do like this look...  but I am not so sure if I can pull it off, I am much older, alto my hair does look like a mess in the morning ..lol


The Xabi Coat is really beautiful. And yes you can totally pull it off! Btw how tall are you tonkamama?   I really love the colour of the coat, its so pretti ^^

Now youre tempting me to get this coat, but i dont know if it will suit me unless i wear heels maybe too short for this and there is only size 1s left DOH!


----------



## KristyDarling

flower71 said:


> YES WE CAN (um, can I get my INA first?)



LOL! Of course, my friend. I'm committed but I'm not heartless. The ban starts TOMORROW!


----------



## Coreena

KristyDarling said:


> I knew it! I wish I had your interesting mixed background and looked as lovely as you!


I agree with your kristy, Amacasa is totally goregous ^^


----------



## amoree

Anyone seen the rileya skirt  desperate for these!
Also anyone bought the wilma leopard skirt? 
Or tried it on - feedback?


----------



## birkingal

amacasa said:


> duh.. so my mac computer has this photoshop already installed?  im so used to windows but DH gave me this as a mother's day gift...
> 
> Im hopeless case.. thanks ladies for all the help.. i shall look for  and use these oval things soon..



amacasa, you're not a hopeless case at all! I'm still trying to figure my DVD writer on my mac after 3 years! Anyway, no, the photoshop software doesn't come with your mac. You'll have to buy it separately. Hope this helps.


----------



## birkingal

amacasa said:


> ladies.. ive uploaded all the vacation pics to iphoto and tried to crop here and there and its not doing it..
> 
> i was also looking for the ovals.... birkingal... help.
> 
> anyways, here is the hayworth dress...  love love it!
> 
> im hopeless... lets hope it will just be fine without the ovals...



amacasa, you're beautiful!!   Your cheekbones!!  Forgetabouttheovals. Man, if I have a face like yours I wouldn't bother!


----------



## birkingal

tonkamama said:


> *Per Jaded81's request*, please find below mod pic of my Hoani jacket wore three ways.  This jacket I am wearing is size 0 for your reference.  Speaking about leather pants are good pairing for IM tops, I happened pick out my dark chocolate leather skinny pants by Milly to go with the jacket
> 
> Thanks for letting me sharing



*tonkamama*, I'm in love with your Hoani!! It reminds me of the stunning Rick Owens I've had on my wish list since forever!


----------



## Coreena

tonkamama said:


> I found my newly purchased coat from www.lagarconne.com, it is called "*Xabi Coat*".  I love how lagarconne model wears this coat, so relax, so effortless...  so ..like she just woke up from her sweet dream.
> 
> I do like this look...  but I am not so sure if I can pull it off, I am much older, alto my hair does look like a mess in the morning ..lol


Hi Tonkamama  the coat we named xity jr must be the xabi  looks like your other coat but in Bordeaux. How is the fit like in these coat? are they very roomy? I cant decide whether to get it or not. Scared it will cram me. Did you get it in a size 0 or size 1?


----------



## Jaded81

You are gorgeous and the dress is stunning!!!!




amacasa said:


> ladies.. ive uploaded all the vacation pics to iphoto and tried to crop here and there and its not doing it..
> 
> i was also looking for the ovals.... birkingal... help.
> 
> anyways, here is the hayworth dress...  love love it!
> 
> im hopeless... lets hope it will just be fine without the ovals...


----------



## Jaded81

Oh wow! I think you need to change your nickname to "Hotmama"  I love love love that jacket on you! If I ever get it, I think I would need a size 0

Thank you so much for indulging me dear!




tonkamama said:


> *Per Jaded81's request*, please find below mod pic of my Hoani jacket wore three ways.  This jacket I am wearing is size 0 for your reference.  Speaking about leather pants are good pairing for IM tops, I happened pick out my dark chocolate leather skinny pants by Milly to go with the jacket
> 
> Thanks for letting me sharing


----------



## Jaded81

Lucky girl! You really have to post pics now!! Dying to see it on you! 



tb-purselover said:


> My gosh this thread is really moving fast!!! It is hard to keep up.
> 
> Everyone looks beautiful! I am quickly paging through all the pages and all the new pics are amazing!
> 
> Amacasa, I love the Hayworth dress! I have it too, in purple. I have worn it but still have not taken any pics of me in it, D'oh!


----------



## Jaded81

I think you can totally pull it off! You may be older but you rock IM like a 20 yr old! 




tonkamama said:


> I found my newly purchased coat from www.lagarconne.com, it is called "*Xabi Coat*".  I love how lagarconne model wears this coat, so relax, so effortless...  so ..like she just woke up from her sweet dream.
> 
> I do like this look...  but I am not so sure if I can pull it off, I am much older, alto my hair does look like a mess in the morning ..lol


----------



## Jaded81

OMG that is what I was thinking!!! LOL Great mind think alike 




birkingal said:


> *tonkamama*, I'm in love with your Hoani!! It reminds me of the stunning Rick Owens I've had on my wish list since forever!


----------



## Jaded81

Deleted


----------



## ChicSeeker

I love Isabel Marant, I discovered her around 3 yrs ago at Merci during Paris Fashion week. I'm loving the jewellery, especially these feather earrings in black.

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/171338


----------



## hktaitai

Coreena said:


> will definitely give you a call when Im in town ^^ We can go raid IM store together lol ..



Sure we will


----------



## hktaitai

tonkamama said:


> Oh please please don't make me fall in love with IM blouses!!



But it's hard not to, my dear *tonka*


----------



## hktaitai

tonkamama said:


> *hktaitai ~* wow ...  So pretty, so elegant and so classy!!



Thanks so much *tonka* It's so sweet of you


----------



## hktaitai

mandicakes said:


> *hktaitai* that is stunning!  Can I ask if it runs TTS?  I saw a top in that fabric/print and it was so silky. I fell in love with it
> 
> http://www.findmeamuse.com



Thanks heaps *mandicakes*  Yes it's TTS. And it's very flattering. I really, really love it


----------



## hktaitai

Jaded81 said:


> Love love love your new mod pics! Oh gosh now I want this top!!!! I think I should ban myself from this thread!!!!




Thanks a zillion  *Jaded81*  You're so right. This thread is totally dangerous...


----------



## hktaitai

birkingal said:


> *hktaitai*, the Lexy suits you so well it looks like it has been custom made for you. I love the Djodie on you too.



Thanks so much *birkingal*  Glad you like them. Trust me, the Djodie is really flattering and you'll love it too


----------



## shamrock0421

I have that Pooka and I LOVE IT!  I want to wear it every day with everything!  Can't wait to hear how much you love it, too, when it arrives.
Those pants are freakin' smokin' hot and awesome!!!!  Congrats - these two pieces are going to look A-MA-ZING together!!!



KristyDarling said:


> The merlot Pooka t-shirt has been on my wish list forever on NAP and I *finally* bought it because there were "limited quantities" left in my size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also caved and bought a pair of Vanessa Bruno Athe cropped leather skinnies, despite my recent decision to "give up" on finding leather pants to flatter my short and stumpy frame.  I just think that leather pants look SO good with IM tops!! Fingers crossed that they fit!!!


----------



## hktaitai

amacasa said:


> Hktaitai love that Djodie.. esp the stud details..
> 
> love the navy Lexy.. that one I had to have... even more than the bordeaux one...   IMHO, it looks like a young Chanel jacket .. more than my other jackets!!!
> ..



Thanks loads *amacasa*  Yes the studs are the first thing that appealed to me. When I tried it one, I fell completely in love with it's cut...

So agree with you about the young Chanel bit.  Obviously I thought all three colors of the Lexy are no-brainers


----------



## hktaitai

KristyDarling said:


> The merlot Pooka t-shirt has been on my wish list forever on NAP and I *finally* bought it because there were "limited quantities" left in my size.
> cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/164293/164293_in_l.jpg
> I also caved and bought a pair of Vanessa Bruno Athe cropped leather skinnies, despite my recent decision to "give up" on finding leather pants to flatter my short and stumpy frame.  I just think that leather pants look SO good with IM tops!! Fingers crossed that they fit!!!
> cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/165812/165812_in_l.jpg



Such a perfect outfit *KristyDarling*  You really have the most exquisite taste  Oh god I can't take my eyes off the VB leather pants......


----------



## shamrock0421

You look beautiful.



amacasa said:


> ladies.. ive uploaded all the vacation pics to iphoto and tried to crop here and there and its not doing it..
> 
> i was also looking for the ovals.... birkingal... help.
> 
> anyways, here is the hayworth dress... love love it!
> 
> im hopeless... lets hope it will just be fine without the ovals...


----------



## shamrock0421

Thanks to everyone for your kind and fun comments.
I promise you - that is NOT what I look like.
She tried to get the face right (I don't think so) - but the body is definitely not mine!!!


----------



## hktaitai

Jaded81 said:


> *hktaitai*.. I saw the measurements for a size 0 for the Djodie top and it is pretty long. Does the design allow for the top to be hemmed? TIA



Hey *Jaded81*, it looks like re-hemming is doable, but do remember that the top is bias cut so when you put it on it'll be shorterned a bit. HTH


----------



## hktaitai

amacasa said:


> ladies.. ive uploaded all the vacation pics to iphoto and tried to crop here and there and its not doing it..
> i was also looking for the ovals.... birkingal... help.
> anyways, here is the hayworth dress...  love love it!
> im hopeless... lets hope it will just be fine without the ovals...



As always, you are SO pretty *amacasa*  You wear the Hayworth so well  Stunning!


----------



## hktaitai

tonkamama said:


> *Per Jaded81's request*, please find below mod pic of my Hoani jacket wore three ways.  This jacket I am wearing is size 0 for your reference.  Speaking about leather pants are good pairing for IM tops, I happened pick out my dark chocolate leather skinny pants by Milly to go with the jacket
> 
> Thanks for letting me sharing



Ohmigod *tonka* how gorgeous  Love, love, love


----------



## hktaitai

juneping said:


> *hktaitai, amacasa, tonka,*
> (this thread is moving sooo fast...hope i didn't miss any mod pix)
> 
> you gals look great!! love all the IM pieces



Thanks so very much *juneping* :giggles:


----------



## hktaitai

ChicSeeker said:


> I love Isabel Marant, I discovered her around 3 yrs ago at Merci during Paris Fashion week. I'm loving the jewellery, especially these feather earrings in black.
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/171338



These are absolutely beautiful. Go for it *ChicSeeker*


----------



## Jaded81

Thanks! You really do look amazing in it.. like a million bucks! 



hktaitai said:


> Hey *Jaded81*, it looks like re-hemming is doable, but do remember that the top is bias cut so when you put it on it'll be shorterned a bit. HTH


----------



## hktaitai

Jaded81 said:


> Thanks! You really do look amazing in it.. like a million bucks!



No prob 
A big THANKYOU I'm in


----------



## am2022

guys, fellow IM fans, thanks so much for the sweet comments...  would like to keep it short and sweet but really happy that i can share my crazy addiction with people who understand it the most...   can't get any better than that!!!

Kristydarling, Hktaitai, Jaded, June,  Sham, TB, flower, coreena, and Birkingal ....  ( sorry if i left anybody.. will be checking again later.. busy at work)

Love love this fun thread and esp loving all the fab mod pics... 

Please please post more!!!   Happy birthday kristy!!!  so the pooka shirt is different from the burnout tee ?  been watching barneys burnout tee but the pooka shirt has a lower neckline which makes it more blousy?  

Birkingal... now that makes sense its a separate app that i need to buy then.. continuing to learn!!!


----------



## flower71

ChicSeeker said:


> I love Isabel Marant, I discovered her around 3 yrs ago at Merci during Paris Fashion week. I'm loving the jewellery, especially these feather earrings in black.
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/171338


Welcome chiseeker, go get those earrings!! I havde quite a few jewellery, bracelets, necklaces...I love them so much. I have been an IM fan for more than 10 years now, and she's still the same person after becoming internationally reknowned. True to herself, that's the IM for you


----------



## PrincessBal

My black bouclé jacket from the Etoile line, however I don't know the name of it :shame:


----------



## tb-purselover

Jaded81 said:


> Lucky girl! You really have to post pics now!! Dying to see it on you!





KristyDarling said:


> Mod pics, please! You and Amacasa are both so lucky to have the Hayworth!



Will do! When I get a chance I will post some pics .


----------



## marantfan

PrincessBal said:


> My black bouclé jacket from the Etoile line, however I don't know the name of it :shame:



Love that outfit!


----------



## mandicakes

Heads up ladies I've just posted a sales alert on my blog http://www.findmeamuse.com

I haven't posted it here because it's not IM but for those of you that love IM bikers check out the sales alert. They are Balmain!


----------



## Jaded81

Btw, If I am not mistaken, you also have the ecru ritchi sweater right? Please do a mod pic of that too!!! (how does the sizing compare to other IM stuff?)



tb-purselover said:


> Will do! When I get a chance I will post some pics .


----------



## Jaded81

Very chic! 



PrincessBal said:


> My black bouclé jacket from the Etoile line, however I don't know the name of it :shame:


----------



## jellybebe

Great modelling pics everyone! 

Can anyone ID this Etoile sweater worn by the gorgeous Rumi Neely?


----------



## LoveLouboutins

Gorgeous pieces!


----------



## mandicakes

jellybebe said:


> Great modelling pics everyone!
> 
> Can anyone ID this Etoile sweater worn by the gorgeous Rumi Neely?


 

I surely can... It's the 'Micha' knit from the Etoile range.  There is one on www.mytheresa.com but it is in a charcoal colour.  Here is the link

http://www.mytheresa.com/int_en/micha-crocheted-pullover.html

http://www.findmeamuse.com


----------



## mandicakes

PrincessBal said:


> My black bouclé jacket from the Etoile line, however I don't know the name of it :shame:


 

Gorgeous jacket and I love your blog.  You have a great look 

http://www.findmeamuse.com


----------



## zzhoneybee

Hi ladies~ long time!!  

Amacasa- the Hayworth is beautiful on you!!  I have it, as well- in charcoal.  It's so pretty, and I love the belt you paired it with 

ALL!! I would like your opinions!  I am considering purchasing the Renell Navajo jeans.  What color??  I love love love the white... they are so beautiful... but are they too impractical to buy?  Has anyone seen either color in person?

Also, the drycleaner ruined my pink Miros   RIP.  Went to give them a piece of my mind today, but I'm not sure the damage is fixable.  Does anyone know where I might be able to find a pair in size 1?  Or have any fabric dying advice?

Thanks in advance!!

LOVELY modeling pics, all!!


----------



## juneping

PrincessBal said:


> My black bouclé jacket from the Etoile line, however I don't know the name of it :shame:



you look lovely!!


----------



## mandicakes

zzhoneybee said:


> Hi ladies~ long time!!
> 
> Amacasa- the Hayworth is beautiful on you!! I have it, as well- in charcoal. It's so pretty, and I love the belt you paired it with
> 
> ALL!! I would like your opinions! I am considering purchasing the Renell Navajo jeans. What color?? I love love love the white... they are so beautiful... but are they too impractical to buy? Has anyone seen either color in person?
> 
> Also, the drycleaner ruined my pink Miros  RIP. Went to give them a piece of my mind today, but I'm not sure the damage is fixable. Does anyone know where I might be able to find a pair in size 1? Or have any fabric dying advice?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!
> 
> LOVELY modeling pics, all!!


 
Oh no!!!! How on earth did they manage that?! There has been a few coming up on *bay lately so maybe you will find a pair there.  I've dyed a pair of jeans before. Well I took them to a professional who does tailoring/alterations/dry cleaning and they did them professionally and they worked out. I wouldn't be game to try myself but I'm not great with those things.  I would get them professionally done.

The Navajo jeans!  Love them! Definitely the white. They are so gorgeous and such a stand out piece   Keep us updated

http://www.findmeamuse.com


----------



## tonkamama

Coreena said:


> Hi Tonkamama  the coat we named xity jr must be the xabi  looks like your other coat but in Bordeaux. How is the fit like in these coat? are they very roomy? I cant decide whether to get it or not. Scared it will cram me. Did you get it in a size 0 or size 1?



*Coreena ~* I got it in size 0 since this is an oversize coat and I found 0 fits me well with just about the right drop shoulder length.  It is not very roomy and I actually like how it hangs on my body.  I wish it is a bit shorter tho, I really love bater coat from 2009.  But I think it looks good with my skinny jeans and OKB..


----------



## tonkamama

juneping, Coreena, Jaded81, amacasa, KristyDarling, hktaitai, birkingal & all the stylish IM ladies...  *thank you so much again for your kind compliment on my new IM jackets.*

*Ok now keep your lovely action modeling pictures coming!!  *


----------



## Jaded81

For those of you who have the* Flana jacket*, do you think it is possible to have the padding removed/ reduced by a tailor?


----------



## tonkamama

flower71 said:


> tonkamama, are you kidding? That coat would look amazing on you (I just went to check out your pics!) I am not 20 something (um, my daughter could be...) and I look horrid in the morning......but we all got our magic wand no?
> Can't wait to see it on you, girl!!




*flower71 ~* Yes I got to have that magic drink (green tea + other goodies) in the morning before transforming myself ....  haha.


----------



## tonkamama

KristyDarling said:


> OMG I just got this coat too!! Coat twins!!  *I take it you stalk all the IM vendor web sites just like I do*.  You can definitely pull this look off...it's a little more louche than your usual sleek/fitted style, but paired with skinnies and a nice heeled boot, it will look SO cool! I don't think it's age-dependent at all. (if it is, then I'm in trouble too! lol) IM makes several versions of the loose-fitting coat every season -- she is an expert at this style! However, I'm a little skeptical that the Xabi is going to look right on me (I'm only 5'2").  I got a boxy coat from her a couple seasons ago and even though it was the smallest size they had, I still looked like I was swimming in it.  But you, however, are much taller than me so I am positive it's going to look great on you!   Congrats to both of us!



*KristyDarling ~* You got that right, I am like this on the net and calling or :ninja: all local boutiques that I learned from the ladies... 
I think with the right heels, you gonna rock Xabi...  that is the beauty of IM jackets/coats.  Please kindly post pictures when all your goodies arrived (oh..cannot wait to see your new leather pants ~ love it).


----------



## Coreena

Hktaitai have you received you maeva? I dont know if i should get it or not... really want one of the furs they all look so beautiful! Xp 




hktaitai said:


> Sure we will


----------



## am2022

i agree chic seeker with flower... go get them...

i have tried on different feather earrings as i interact with a lot of american indian people at work... i have a pair given to me as a gift last year.. i haven't worn them though..

they look so nice with just a simple shift dress and pump... keep us posted once you get them!!!



ChicSeeker said:


> I love Isabel Marant, I discovered her around 3 yrs ago at Merci during Paris Fashion week. I'm loving the jewellery, especially these feather earrings in black.
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/171338


----------



## tonkamama

Coreena said:


> wow you look stunning tonkamama!!  I cant belive you have kids. Thanks for the sharing x


*Coreena ~* you are so sweet, thank you dear..  I have furry kids, Tonka is my  elder male longhair chihuahua, so I named myself as Tonkamama b/c of him .  



Coreena said:


> The Xabi Coat is really beautiful. And yes you can totally pull it off! Btw *how tall are you tonkamama*?   I really love the colour of the coat, its so pretti ^^



I am 5'7" tall.


----------



## Coreena

tonkamama said:


> *Coreena ~* I got it in size 0 since this is an oversize coat and I found 0 fits me well with just about the right drop shoulder length.  It is not very roomy and I actually like how it hangs on my body.  I wish it is a bit shorter tho, I really love bater coat from 2009.  But I think it looks good with my skinny jeans and OKB..


Its such a beautiful coat! I saw the pics of the model wearing it, she is very tall I dont think i would be able to pull it off since im only little lol .. i think it would fall down to my knees How tall are u tonkamama? and where does it fall for u?  I love the bator coat its so nice and the length is just perfect. Good for the shorter girl!  IT would look awesome with your skinnies and OKB! you have the legs for it tonkamama!


----------



## Coreena

Anyone after a IM Ritchie sweater in cream? there is one on bay aust


----------



## Coreena

tonkamama said:


> *Coreena ~* you are so sweet, thank you dear..  I have furry kids, Tonka is my  elder male longhair chihuahua, so I named myself as Tonkamama b/c of him .
> 
> 
> 
> I am 5'7" tall.


Oh i see hehehe .. I have furry kids too  two rat bag! 

You are tall tonkamama, hmm I think i should pass on this coat might be too overwhelming on me. Thanks for the help tho, tonkamama x


----------



## Jaded81

I am!! I saw that thanks to mandicakes (thanks sweetie!). Am really tempted to get it eventhough I am a size 0! Still cannot decide!



Coreena said:


> Anyone after a IM Ritchie sweater in cream? there is one on bay aust


----------



## tonkamama

Coreena said:


> Its such a beautiful coat! I saw the pics of the model wearing it, she is very tall I dont think i would be able to pull it off since im only little lol .. i think it would fall down to my knees How tall are u tonkamama? and where does it fall for u?  I love the bator coat its so nice and the length is just perfect. Good for the shorter girl!  IT would look awesome with your skinnies and OKB! you have the legs for it tonkamama!



*Coreena ~* The lenght of Xabi measured from under arm to bottom of the hem is appox 22", I am 5'7" (171cm) and bottom of the hem measured 7" above top of my knee.

Have you checked out INA coat with single button?  I saw Ina from a local boutique but my size (0) was long gone..   It seems little shorter than Xabi (maybe by 2 inches shorter??).  

If Xabi does not work out for you, I am sure Ms. Marant will come up something shorter & super cute coats in her next season....if she does, I will jump on it!


----------



## KristyDarling

Coreena said:


> Oh i see hehehe .. I have furry kids too  two rat bag!
> 
> You are tall tonkamama, hmm I think i should pass on this coat might be too overwhelming on me. Thanks for the help tho, tonkamama x



Coreena, I'm 5'2" 100 lbs and I'll let you know if the Xabi works for petite frames!   Frankly I'm not holding out much hope, since IM boxy coats have not worked for me in the past, but....you never know!


----------



## Coreena

Jaded81 said:


> I am!! I saw that thanks to mandicakes (thanks sweetie!). Am really tempted to get it eventhough I am a size 0! Still cannot decide!


hi jade! I think if you are true 0 maybe a bit big for u, as I have the same sweater but in the red in a size 1 and its roomy for me, def could have down sized. but depends I guess how you like your sweaters to sit on you. Also do bare in mind Ive noticed that hte knits do stretch a little bit over time. Hope this helps. x


----------



## Coreena

tonkamama said:


> *Coreena ~* The lenght of Xabi measured from under arm to bottom of the hem is appox 22", I am 5'7" (171cm) and bottom of the hem measured 7" above top of my knee.
> 
> Have you checked out INA coat with single button?  I saw Ina from a local boutique but my size (0) was long gone..   It seems little shorter than Xabi (maybe by 2 inches shorter??).
> 
> If Xabi does not work out for you, I am sure Ms. Marant will come up something shorter & super cute coats in her next season....if she does, I will jump on it!


Thanks for the measurements tonkamama. def feel the xabi is too long for me  if its just above your knees it will be covering mine  

I have the INA its a really nice! buts its too big I jumped at the size 1 because size 0 was sold out. XP But its okay going to have it taken in and should be good after that. 

I like the xabi becos it looks like the bator coat ^^ but wish it was shorter ^^


----------



## Jaded81

Thanks for the advice! *hugs*

I guess I will just have to wait for another knit from S/S11 in a size 0 to pop up on ebay  

Would love to have the Ecru and Red Ritchi, as well as the lace one that mandicakes has (can't wait for her modelling pics!!) 




Coreena said:


> hi jade! I think if you are true 0 maybe a bit big for u, as I have the same sweater but in the red in a size 1 and its roomy for me, def could have down sized. but depends I guess how you like your sweaters to sit on you. Also do bare in mind Ive noticed that hte knits do stretch a little bit over time. Hope this helps. x


----------



## Coreena

KristyDarling said:


> Coreena, I'm 5'2" 100 lbs and I'll let you know if the Xabi works for petite frames!   Frankly I'm not holding out much hope, since IM boxy coats have not worked for me in the past, but....you never know!


hey kristy, yes that would be great Thanks hun ^^. Thats my fear. So thats why I havent purchased it as yet.  Did you have the bator in the past? if so how was the fit for that?


----------



## Coreena

Jaded81 said:


> Thanks for the advice! *hugs*
> 
> I guess I will just have to wait for another knit from S/S11 in a size 0 to pop up on ebay
> 
> Would love to have the Ecru and Red Ritchi, as well as the lace one that mandicakes has (can't wait for her modelling pics!!)


This sweater compared to the rolf is a much bigger cut strangely enough. Its also longer in length. But I wondering how much difference there is between the size 0 and 1? maybe its neglagible hmmm ... 

Im so sorry Jade, hope im not confusing you. That one on bay is really cheaper atm.. I would hate for it to be a good fit and you miss out  maybe ask her for measurements and measure it against your sweaters at home. That could give you a better indication of its fit.


----------



## tb-purselover

Jaded81 said:


> Btw, If I am not mistaken, you also have the ecru ritchi sweater right? Please do a mod pic of that too!!! (how does the sizing compare to other IM stuff?)



Yep, I have it. I will post more pics of it. 

I find it fits small to size, but true to size for IM sizing .

I do find that all IM I purchased last season is cut much smaller then this year. This year, IM sizing seems larger??


----------



## Jaded81

I don't have any IM sweaters so I have to clue! I prefer a thinner weave though.

Just msged her to ask her for the measurements.

Am a little worried given that I found that the Crista in an 0 was too big for me (but maybe it is because it is slightly padded and meant to look a little boxy)



Coreena said:


> This sweater compared to the rolf is a much bigger cut strangely enough. Its also longer in length. But I wondering how much difference there is between the size 0 and 1? maybe its neglagible hmmm ...
> 
> Im so sorry Jade, hope im not confusing you. That one on bay is really cheaper atm.. I would hate for it to be a good fit and you miss out  maybe ask her for measurements and measure it against your sweaters at home. That could give you a better indication of its fit.


----------



## Jaded81

IM is smaller last season? Or last year?

Do you think the sweater can be taken in? I am guessing no because of the fabric





tb-purselover said:


> Yep, I have it. I will post more pics of it.
> 
> I find it fits small to size, but true to size for IM sizing .
> 
> I do find that all IM I purchased last season is cut much smaller then this year. This year, IM sizing seems larger??


----------



## Jaded81

Can I trouble you for a modelling pic of the sweater you have?





Coreena said:


> This sweater compared to the rolf is a much bigger cut strangely enough. Its also longer in length. But I wondering how much difference there is between the size 0 and 1? maybe its neglagible hmmm ...
> 
> Im so sorry Jade, hope im not confusing you. That one on bay is really cheaper atm.. I would hate for it to be a good fit and you miss out  maybe ask her for measurements and measure it against your sweaters at home. That could give you a better indication of its fit.


----------



## KristyDarling

Coreena said:


> hey kristy, yes that would be great Thanks hun ^^. Thats my fear. So thats why I havent purchased it as yet.  Did you have the bator in the past? if so how was the fit for that?



Yes I *think* the coat I had from a couple years ago was the Bator! (a little hard to say since she makes a similar version of the boxy coat every fall) It was really, really big....even in the 0.  If my legs were like 5 inches longer, I could've carried it off.  The only reason why I'm taking a chance on the Xabi this season is that it seems just a tad slimmer in cut than the Bator. Plus it's bordeaux.


----------



## mandicakes

Coreena said:


> hi jade! I think if you are true 0 maybe a bit big for u, as I have the same sweater but in the red in a size 1 and its roomy for me, def could have down sized. but depends I guess how you like your sweaters to sit on you. Also do bare in mind Ive noticed that hte knits do stretch a little bit over time. Hope this helps. x


 

Jade I agree with *Coreena* on the sizing.  I had a size 1 in it but it was really really slouchy on me and I normally wear size 1 in the jackets.  Hope that helps 

http://www.findmeamuse.com


----------



## Jaded81

Since that seems to be the general consensus I will give it a miss 

I seem to really luck out on IM!

The Crista jacket is gorgeous but too thick and a little boxy for me, I just returned the Cybil paperbag skirt because it was too big - the material was really thick chunky and quite long. Both were in a size 0 too!

Argh maybe IM doesn't work for me, which is really upsetting because I love the style so much! 




mandicakes said:


> Jade I agree with *Coreena* on the sizing.  I had a size 1 in it but it was really really slouchy on me and I normally wear size 1 in the jackets.  Hope that helps
> 
> http://www.findmeamuse.com


----------



## Miss.Cherie

oh my... I've missed so much 
i found some burgundy loafers that would be great with the mati colour block sweater.  (not that i have the sweater... yet  )


----------



## Coreena

Jaded81 said:


> I don't have any IM sweaters so I have to clue! I prefer a thinner weave though.
> 
> Just msged her to ask her for the measurements.
> 
> Am a little worried given that I found that the Crista in an 0 was too big for me (but maybe it is because it is slightly padded and meant to look a little boxy)


do you have any other sweaters jade? if you get measurements from the seller you can approximate from your own sweater to the measurements how big it will be. Its not a very thick sweater it does fall nicely eventhough it is a little roomy. But the only this is that is could be lenght wise a little long on you.


----------



## Coreena

Jaded81 said:


> Can I trouble you for a modelling pic of the sweater you have?


sorry dont have modeling pics, I could take some for you but Im at work atm.


----------



## Coreena

KristyDarling said:


> Yes I *think* the coat I had from a couple years ago was the Bator! (a little hard to say since she makes a similar version of the boxy coat every fall) It was really, really big....even in the 0.  If my legs were like 5 inches longer, I could've carried it off.  The only reason why I'm taking a chance on the Xabi this season is that it seems just a tad slimmer in cut than the Bator. Plus it's bordeaux.


I hope it isnt the bator kristy, maybe the baki? XP I really want the bator coat and Im hoping it will be a perfect fit when i find it heheh..  We are almost the same height, now im concerned lol .. if its boxy on you probably be the same of me  

Yes I noticed the xabi is much slimmer  but im worried about the length hmm ..But please do let me know how you go kristy ^^ so love the colour is really pretty ^^


----------



## Coreena

Jaded81 said:


> Since that seems to be the general consensus I will give it a miss
> 
> I seem to really luck out on IM!
> 
> The Crista jacket is gorgeous but too thick and a little boxy for me, I just returned the Cybil paperbag skirt because it was too big - the material was really thick chunky and quite long. Both were in a size 0 too!
> 
> Argh maybe IM doesn't work for me, which is really upsetting because I love the style so much!


awww sorry hun  Maybe you can still get it, mean it is a sweater so it doesnt need to be really fitted?? how do  you like to wear your sweaters? 

Im so sorry to hear that you have so many sizing issues   I know what its like when you have your heart set on something and then you find out it doesnt fit or work on you, its so disappointing... *hugs* Im sure you will find better things in IM. Dont give up hope! I will be your extra pair of eyes and if i see a ritchie on bay I will let u know straight awayy x ^^


----------



## Jaded81

Thank you so much 

I really do love IM, especially the thins weaves and light jackets... and dresses (love the Rush dress?), and I do hope I will be able to find something that fits me properly.

I just bought a blazer on the bay.. hopefully that will work out!! 

Oh well, at least there is no rush as I am in hot and humid Singapore  




Coreena said:


> awww sorry hun  Maybe you can still get it, mean it is a sweater so it doesnt need to be really fitted?? how do  you like to wear your sweaters?
> 
> Im so sorry to hear that you have so many sizing issues   I know what its like when you have your heart set on something and then you find out it doesnt fit or work on you, its so disappointing... *hugs* Im sure you will find better things in IM. Dont give up hope! I will be your extra pair of eyes and if i see a ritchie on bay I will let u know straight awayy x ^^


----------



## jellybebe

mandicakes said:


> I surely can... It's the 'Micha' knit from the Etoile range.  There is one on www.mytheresa.com but it is in a charcoal colour.  Here is the link
> 
> http://www.mytheresa.com/int_en/micha-crocheted-pullover.html
> 
> http://www.findmeamuse.com



Thanks mandicakes! I actually prefer it in charcoal. Have never seen it in stores. Am considering the Joie version.


----------



## flower71

^I've got that in khaki and it was in April this year.


----------



## hktaitai

Jaded81 said:


> For those of you who have the* Flana jacket*, do you think it is possible to have the padding removed/ reduced by a tailor?



Hi *Jaded81*, yes, it can be done - my Flana and Fosfo are sans-shoulder-pad


----------



## Coreena

Jaded81 said:


> Thank you so much
> 
> I really do love IM, especially the thins weaves and light jackets... and dresses (love the Rush dress?), and I do hope I will be able to find something that fits me properly.
> 
> I just bought a blazer on the bay.. hopefully that will work out!!
> 
> Oh well, at least there is no rush as I am in hot and humid Singapore


I love the rush dress ^^ and its perfect for singapores weather! Im certain you will find many IM items you will love and that will fit u perfectly hun.  

Oh nice! I hope its a perfect fit. I cant wait to see it ^^ What is the name of the blazer hun? 

hahaha.. thats the spirit! we should be looking for that hot rush dress for u ;o)


----------



## hktaitai

Coreena said:


> Hktaitai have you received you maeva? I dont know if i should get it or not... really want one of the furs they all look so beautiful! Xp



Not yet  SA said most likely early October... at best end of September...
You should get one, absolutely


----------



## Coreena

hktaitai said:


> Not yet  SA said most likely early October... at best end of September...
> You should get one, absolutely


evening hktaitai!. In that case not too far away....  Im really tempted! Do you know if the maeva is lined? I want it in a size 0 but I think there is only size 1 (maybe) available  I dont like fur coats to be too big.. they can look really overwhelming on me if its too big XP


----------



## Jaded81

I am happy to hear that because I really like the navy flana but am not a fan of the poofy shoulders!



hktaitai said:


> Hi *Jaded81*, yes, it can be done - my Flana and Fosfo are sans-shoulder-pad


----------



## Jaded81

I really hope so!

I do not know the name unfortunately! It just looks like a regular blazer? Here are pictures from the seller




Coreena said:


> I love the rush dress ^^ and its perfect for singapores weather! Im certain you will find many IM items you will love and that will fit u perfectly hun.
> 
> Oh nice! I hope its a perfect fit. I cant wait to see it ^^ What is the name of the blazer hun?
> 
> hahaha.. thats the spirit! we should be looking for that hot rush dress for u ;o)


----------



## tb-purselover

Jaded81 said:


> IM is smaller last season? Or last year?
> 
> Do you think the sweater can be taken in? I am guessing no because of the fabric



Last season (sorry I realize my last post was confusing): S/S 2011 seems smaller. This season IM seems cut larger to me?

No, you are right. It can't be taken in due to the fabric. 

Did you see this pic of me in the Ritchie? It is a sz 1.


----------



## Jaded81

Ohhhh it is gorgeous!!! What size are you usually on top if you don't mind me asking? 

And are those the grey canvas Dana boots from fall 2010? Arghhh! The boots and sweater looks amaaaahhhzing together!!! Are they comfy/very pointy? And I am guessing that they run a little small?





tb-purselover said:


> Last season (sorry I realize my last post was confusing): S/S 2011 seems smaller. This season IM seems cut larger to me?
> 
> No, you are right. It can't be taken in due to the fabric.
> 
> Did you see this pic of me in the Ritchie? It is a sz 1.


----------



## am2022

love the sweater tb... and not to mention the boots.. 

now lets do the hayworth as well...i shouldn't have passed on the gray one.. now its nowhere to be found!


----------



## tonkamama

Coreena said:


> *Yes I noticed the xabi is much slimmer*  but im worried about the length hmm ..But please do let me know how you go kristy ^^ so love the colour is really pretty ^^





KristyDarling said:


> The only reason why I'm taking a chance on the Xabi this season is that *it seems just a tad slimmer in cut *than the Bator. Plus it's *bordeaux*.



*Kristy & Coreena ~* I do feel it is a slimmer coat. I just did some quick measurement.... I love the bordeaux.

*Shoulder length ~ approx 16" (tried on & measured across shoulder length right behind collar)

*Chest ~ approx 19" (measured across & beneath under arms with coat lay flat & buttoned)

** size 0


----------



## tonkamama

*tb-purselover ~* sweater is so cute...

*Jaded81 ~* the blaze is cute, can you do some mod pic of wearing it?

*Coreena & hktaitai ~* can you ladies kindly post a pic of this "maeva" fur jacket?


----------



## angelastoel

hktaitai said:


> Hi *Jaded81*, yes, it can be done - my Flana and Fosfo are sans-shoulder-pad



that is funny, I partally removed the shoulder pads to make them a liitle bit less rugby player-ish


----------



## am2022

birkingal!!!  you are the sweetest!!!
Flower and I are planning to meet up in Berlin next year... will you please leave London and come join us???




birkingal said:


> amacasa, you're beautiful!!  Your cheekbones!!  Forgetabouttheovals. Man, if I have a face like yours I wouldn't bother!


----------



## birkingal

amacasa said:


> birkingal!!!  you are the sweetest!!!
> Flower and I are planning to meet up in Berlin next year... will you please leave London and come join us???




*amacasa*,   When are you and Flower planning to meet? Hopefully, I can make it. It'll be lovely to see the both of you. I've never been to Berlin.


----------



## PrincessBal

Since this is the clothes and accessories thread I thought I'd post my Isabel Marant earrings that I bought in Le Bon Marché in Paris in June!


----------



## am2022

Ive never been either... I just stumbled on it over at H thread...  and i had a planned trip so having a meet up just makes it extra fun!  I was hoping sometime in May?  let's keep each other posted!!



birkingal said:


> *amacasa*,  When are you and Flower planning to meet? Hopefully, I can make it. It'll be lovely to see the both of you. I've never been to Berlin.


----------



## am2022

Princess bal.. love those deep blue earrings... please post more pics of IM stuff!!


----------



## am2022

ladies.. free global shipping alert.. all day september 22 .. farfetch.com
time to get those marant stuff!


----------



## tb-purselover

Jaded81 said:


> Ohhhh it is gorgeous!!! What size are you usually on top if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> And are those the grey canvas Dana boots from fall 2010? Arghhh! The boots and sweater looks amaaaahhhzing together!!! Are they comfy/very pointy? And I am guessing that they run a little small?



Thank you! Yes those are the Dana fringe boots. They do run small on me but I have *wide* feet. They are pointy and could have taken a sz 38. My Danas are sz 37. They are ok, not super comfy. But I don't wear heels often. I can wear these for a two to three hours before I call it quits. If I had the sz 38s I would put padding in them. The shorts are also IM, the doodle shorts?? I forget the name but they are from s/s 11 too.

*Oops, I just double checked, my ecru Ritchie is sz 0. Sorry about that!*

Sizing for IM is all over the place IMHO for s/s 2011. I took the July, Jordan, and Charley jackets in sz 1. I took the Hadley jacket in sz 1 but could have sized down to a 0. I can layer under the Hadley but not the July and Jordan. I have some etoile jackets too, in sz 1.

In IM linen tees I take a sz 2 because of my shoulders. Linen doesn't stretch so I perfer a looser fit. But in my kara tank dress I take a sz 1.

In general I am more a sz 1 on top accept for the linen tee because I prefer a loose fit.


----------



## tb-purselover

amacasa said:


> love the sweater tb... and not to mention the boots..
> 
> now lets do the hayworth as well...i shouldn't have passed on the gray one.. now its nowhere to be found!



Thanks Amacasa! I love the sweater. I wish I could have snagged the red/white/blue sweater too. But alas, it was gone by the time I had time to call back. They only held the ecru for me . I sound silly .

I will work on the Hayworth pics. It is harder with that one since I spend a large majority of my time chasing rugrats so wearing the dress isn't practical day to day (yk, bending over to pick up the kids, lol). The next date night I will wear it. I do love the dress because you can dress it up or make it more casual. I love it styled both ways.



tonkamama said:


> *tb-purselover ~* sweater is so cute...



Thanks Tonka! I am loving your jackets. You are one beautiful Mama! The jackets look gorgeous on you.


----------



## juneping

tb-purselover said:


> Last season (sorry I realize my last post was confusing): S/S 2011 seems smaller. This season IM seems cut larger to me?
> 
> No, you are right. It can't be taken in due to the fabric.
> 
> Did you see this pic of me in the Ritchie? It is a sz 1.



nice sweater!!
wish we could swap the boots. mine is 38 and they are bit too big...i have narrow feet and i think i am a 37 for IM shoes.


----------



## Coreena

tb-purselover said:


> Last season (sorry I realize my last post was confusing): S/S 2011 seems smaller. This season IM seems cut larger to me?
> 
> No, you are right. It can't be taken in due to the fabric.
> 
> Did you see this pic of me in the Ritchie? It is a sz 1.


your right about that tp-purselover. Last season was cut smaller and this season larger. Almost everything Ive had to size down to a 0 and still its too big! 

Lovely outfit! ^^


----------



## Coreena

Jaded81 said:


> I really hope so!
> 
> I do not know the name unfortunately! It just looks like a regular blazer? Here are pictures from the seller


Nice blazer Jade! looks like it will be a good fit!  The seller has a small frame and it looks good on her so it should fit you well.


----------



## Coreena

tonkamama said:


> *Kristy & Coreena ~* I do feel it is a slimmer coat. I just did some quick measurement.... I love the bordeaux.
> 
> *Shoulder length ~ approx 16" (tried on & measured across shoulder length right behind collar)
> 
> *Chest ~ approx 19" (measured across & beneath under arms with coat lay flat & buttoned)
> 
> ** size 0


Thanks for the info tonkamama! Im going to wait for Kristy to receive her coat and get her verdict on the fit since her and I are about the same height ^^ thanks again tonkamama!


----------



## juneping

there is a bordeaux lexy jacket size 1 on barneys.com...in case someone is looking for it.


----------



## Coreena

tonkamama said:


> *tb-purselover ~* sweater is so cute...
> 
> *Jaded81 ~* the blaze is cute, can you do some mod pic of wearing it?
> 
> *Coreena & hktaitai ~* can you ladies kindly post a pic of this "maeva" fur jacket?


hey tonkamama, I havent purchased it yet. Was trying to find out if Hktaitai had received it and get her opinion on it. But i think I will order it eitherway, maybe, I think, LOL.... It looks really nice. Wonder how much it will cost? Wondering if HKtaitai has been given a firm price as yet.


----------



## tb-purselover

juneping said:


> nice sweater!!
> wish we could swap the boots. mine is 38 and they are bit too big...i have narrow feet and i think i am a 37 for IM shoes.



Thanks! I love the sweater.

I would love to swap with you accept my boots are pretty worn. I've had them for a while. Yours are brand new?


----------



## tb-purselover

Coreena said:


> your right about that tp-purselover. Last season was cut smaller and this season larger. Almost everything Ive had to size down to a 0 and still its too big!
> 
> Lovely outfit! ^^



Thanks Coreena!

I'm so glad someone else finds this true! I keep ordering trousers and tops in sz 1 and end up sending them back for sz 0! I wonder why the sizing changed. Now I ask specifically for measurements and double check before sending.


----------



## Jaded81

One more modelling request for the Rand ecru top please!! 




hktaitai said:


> For those who are in, or are travelling to, Hong Kong: the Mainline sale has just started (selected items only, though). Most of the sale items are offered at 30% discount, some 40%. Good luck bargain hunting!
> 
> I have grabbed three lace RAND tops (Look 17), in all 3 colours available  They are still available on sale because, I guess, the price (HK$5300 each before discount) didn't seem "right", considering that the similar DARIO was "only" HK$4000 and DUNST HK$3300 (needless to say the latter two were all gone long time ago).
> 
> Smaller items from 11FW are coming in, including this pretty and versatile viscose and cashmere mix GHAZO shawl... (see http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/171379 for better pics )
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Coreena

hktaitai said:


> Not yet  SA said most likely early October... at best end of September...
> You should get one, absolutely


Hktaitai, what size did you get? Im thinking of getting the size 0. Has your SA confirmed what the maeva will cost?


----------



## Jaded81

Thanks all the info! I am guessing you are typically a US size 0 or 2?



tb-purselover said:


> Thank you! Yes those are the Dana fringe boots. They do run small on me but I have *wide* feet. They are pointy and could have taken a sz 38. My Danas are sz 37. They are ok, not super comfy. But I don't wear heels often. I can wear these for a two to three hours before I call it quits. If I had the sz 38s I would put padding in them. The shorts are also IM, the doodle shorts?? I forget the name but they are from s/s 11 too.
> 
> *Oops, I just double checked, my ecru Ritchie is sz 0. Sorry about that!*
> 
> Sizing for IM is all over the place IMHO for s/s 2011. I took the July, Jordan, and Charley jackets in sz 1. I took the Hadley jacket in sz 1 but could have sized down to a 0. I can layer under the Hadley but not the July and Jordan. I have some etoile jackets too, in sz 1.
> 
> In IM linen tees I take a sz 2 because of my shoulders. Linen doesn't stretch so I perfer a looser fit. But in my kara tank dress I take a sz 1.
> 
> In general I am more a sz 1 on top accept for the linen tee because I prefer a loose fit.


----------



## Jaded81

I hope so! Even if it is too big I think it should be able to be altered 



Coreena said:


> Nice blazer Jade! looks like it will be a good fit!  The seller has a small frame and it looks good on her so it should fit you well.


----------



## tb-purselover

Jaded81 said:


> Thanks all the info! I am guessing you are typically a US size 0 or 2?



I'm usually a sz 2 or 4 in tops . Broad shoulders sometimes make me size up to a 4.


----------



## Jaded81

Whoops I just saw this!!! Is your Rand top a size 0?  

Love the Etien too! Is that in a size 0? 

I know you have mentioned your stats to me before but it has slipped my mind! Do you mind telling me again? Sorry!!




hktaitai said:


> How could I say no to the lovely *amacasa*?
> 
> Isabel Marant RAND lace-and-net top in ecru, Isabel Marant OUT OF AFRICA necklace worn as bracelet, Celine cotton skirt, and Christian Louboutin NOOKA 100 crepe satin slingbacks in red
> 
> Isabel Marant ETIEN jacket in navy, Etoile Isabel Marant KATHARI linen top in navy, Chanel silk chiffon skirt in black, and Christian Louboutin pour Lwren Scott LADY PLEAT 100 leather pumps in black
> 
> Isabel Marant JANO gilet, Marni silk-mix dress in silvery grey, and Christian Louboutin SIMPLE 85 pumps in black snake...
> 
> Isabel Marant JULY jacket (the original model), Etoile Isabel Marant KABIL silk dress in burgundy (from 10FW season), and Christian Louboutin pour Lwren Scott LADY CHEVRON 100 silk crepe pumps in black and burgundy...
> 
> Cheers darling


----------



## Jaded81

Thank you for the quick responses! I am usually a size 0 on top  I adore your boots, but always worried about buying shoes online... esp pointy toed ones! I just had to sell a whole bunch of pointy toed zara court shoes because they killed my feet!!



tb-purselover said:


> I'm usually a sz 2 or 4 in tops . Broad shoulders sometimes make me size up to a 4.


----------



## Jaded81

I will when I receive it. The seller hasn't shipped it yet 



tonkamama said:


> *tb-purselover ~* sweater is so cute...
> 
> *Jaded81 ~* the blaze is cute, can you do some mod pic of wearing it?
> 
> *Coreena & hktaitai ~* can you ladies kindly post a pic of this "maeva" fur jacket?


----------



## Jaded81

They are so cute and dainty! And the colour is sooo vibrant!!



PrincessBal said:


> Since this is the clothes and accessories thread I thought I'd post my Isabel Marant earrings that I bought in Le Bon Marché in Paris in June!


----------



## Coreena

tb-purselover said:


> Thanks Coreena!
> 
> I'm so glad someone else finds this true! I keep ordering trousers and tops in sz 1 and end up sending them back for sz 0! I wonder why the sizing changed. Now I ask specifically for measurements and double check before sending.


Hi Tp! I know! I hate when sizing is inconsistent  If its free returns its okay but when you have to send it back at your cost, it can end up costing a fair bit if you keep having to return it. Also your size may no longer be available. Which can be really upsetting. 

Im not sure why the sizing is larger maybe thats the style for this season, baggy?


----------



## Jaded81

No wonder! I was wondering why the jacket looked less poofy on you!! Did you get the tailor to inset new shoulder pads, and did the tailor remove any of the fabric on the shoulder part?




angelastoel said:


> that is funny, I partally removed the shoulder pads to make them a liitle bit less rugby player-ish


----------



## Coreena

Jaded81 said:


> I hope so! Even if it is too big I think it should be able to be altered


yeah should be easy to alter ^^ I have to get my INA coat altered, or maybe Ill sell it on bay not sure. Maybe if i find a size 0 i will sell it. Tho I dont know if there is a big difference between a size 0 and 1... hmm still very undecided hehe .. XP


----------



## mandicakes

jellybebe said:


> Thanks mandicakes! I actually prefer it in charcoal. Have never seen it in stores. Am considering the Joie version.


 
It's gorgeous isn't it. It reminds me a lot of the Ritchi knit. Let us know if you manage to get one I'd love to see it.

http://www.findmeamuse.com


----------



## angelastoel

Jaded81 said:


> No wonder! I was wondering why the jacket looked less poofy on you!! Did you get the tailor to inset new shoulder pads, and did the tailor remove any of the fabric on the shoulder part?



I did it by myself, you can reach the shoulder pads by putting the jacket inside out. the pad has different layers and I removed one of the layers by hand (it was attached by only one stitch, so it was very easy.


----------



## vielspas

Hi everyone - I don't know if this is the right forum, but I thought IM fans should get a head's up about an ebayer who may be scamming people with some of her "Isabel Marant Etoile" items. I reported the item to ebay, but their policies on counterfeits aren't effective and a seller can return with a new name/account or simply re-list with the hope that no one will notice. She is going by "clarcave" or "kveta-shop" and ships from Rome, Italy but also says she is based in Monaco. She has sold hundreds of items in the same way - she is sewing fake IM tags into non-IM clothing from shops like Zara. 

Here is an example:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BIG-WOOL-ZI..._WC_Dresses&hash=item2a143d73b1#ht_543wt_1348

I'm attaching a picture of the exact same sweater from Zara that's available as part of the FW '11 collection online for about 50 euros. I would've never noticed this unless I had been in Zara over the weekend.

Just a caveat - not all of her items are fakes, but a large number of them are...


----------



## hktaitai

Jaded81 said:


> Whoops I just saw this!!! Is your Rand top a size 0?
> Love the Etien too! Is that in a size 0?
> I know you have mentioned your stats to me before but it has slipped my mind! Do you mind telling me again? Sorry!!



Hi *Jared81*, yes the Rand is in 0, but the Etien is a 1. When I tried an 0 on I thought the arm hole part is too high and rather tight, so I got a 1 instead. But then after a wear or two, it started to loosen a bit. Wish I had sticker with 0 
Approx. shoulders 14" and bust 32.5". Most of my IMs are in 0, some in 1. HTH


----------



## hktaitai

Coreena said:


> Hktaitai, what size did you get? Im thinking of getting the size 0. Has your SA confirmed what the maeva will cost?



I'm getting an 0. The price is not yet known; it'll only be set when the jacket arrives. Ohhhhhhhhh, I soooooooo can't wait!!!!!


----------



## hktaitai

Jaded81 said:


> I am happy to hear that because I really like the navy flana but am not a fan of the poofy shoulders!





angelastoel said:


> that is funny, I partally removed the shoulder pads to make them a liitle bit less rugby player-ish



Please post "after pic" *Jared81*  *Angela*'s sounds a good way to handle the Oversized shoulder pads too


----------



## hktaitai

vielspas said:


> Hi everyone - I don't know if this is the right forum, but I thought IM fans should get a head's up about an ebayer who may be scamming people with some of her "Isabel Marant Etoile" items. I reported the item to ebay, but their policies on counterfeits aren't effective and a seller can return with a new name/account or simply re-list with the hope that no one will notice. She is going by "clarcave" or "kveta-shop" and ships from Rome, Italy but also says she is based in Monaco. She has sold hundreds of items in the same way - she is sewing fake IM tags into non-IM clothing from shops like Zara.
> .....
> Just a caveat - not all of her items are fakes, but a large number of them are...



Oh that's not nice... Thanks for the info *vielspas*!


----------



## juneping

Thanks for posting. I think I know who you were talking about. There's another one sell very reasonable IM items but with 0 feedback.



vielspas said:


> Hi everyone - I don't know if this is the right forum, but I thought IM fans should get a head's up about an ebayer who may be scamming people with some of her "Isabel Marant Etoile" items. I reported the item to ebay, but their policies on counterfeits aren't effective and a seller can return with a new name/account or simply re-list with the hope that no one will notice. She is going by "clarcave" or "kveta-shop" and ships from Rome, Italy but also says she is based in Monaco. She has sold hundreds of items in the same way - she is sewing fake IM tags into non-IM clothing from shops like Zara.
> 
> Here is an example:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BIG-WOOL-ZI..._WC_Dresses&hash=item2a143d73b1#ht_543wt_1348
> 
> I'm attaching a picture of the exact same sweater from Zara that's available as part of the FW '11 collection online for about 50 euros. I would've never noticed this unless I had been in Zara over the weekend.
> 
> Just a caveat - not all of her items are fakes, but a large number of them are...


----------



## juneping

vielspas said:


> Hi everyone - I don't know if this is the right forum, but I thought IM fans should get a head's up about an ebayer who may be scamming people with some of her "Isabel Marant Etoile" items. I reported the item to ebay, but their policies on counterfeits aren't effective and a seller can return with a new name/account or simply re-list with the hope that no one will notice. She is going by "clarcave" or "kveta-shop" and ships from Rome, Italy but also says she is based in Monaco. She has sold hundreds of items in the same way - she is sewing fake IM tags into non-IM clothing from shops like Zara.
> 
> Here is an example:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BIG-WOOL-ZI..._WC_Dresses&hash=item2a143d73b1#ht_543wt_1348
> 
> I'm attaching a picture of the exact same sweater from Zara that's available as part of the FW '11 collection online for about 50 euros. I would've never noticed this unless I had been in Zara over the weekend.
> 
> Just a caveat - not all of her items are fakes, but a large number of them are...



sorry...i was on iphone and couldn't see well. the top from zara and ebay are not the same tho. the sleeves details are different. i can't be sure the one on ebay is fake....


----------



## vielspas

I am 99% sure it is the same sweater... The inside of the sweater is the reverse of the exterior knit and that is how it looks when you turn up the sleeves.

I've bought a sweater from her before and was suspicious about authenticity and felt really annoyed once I saw this auction as it was a confirmation for me. My sweater has the black Etoile tag, but I cannot find a fabrication content tag in the sweater. I gave her the benefit of the doubt before, but this is just upsetting that she is charging 3x Zara's price by posing that it as a IM sweater.


----------



## am2022

thanks vielspas for the heads up... hope you get your money back if its returnable...!!!


----------



## simone72

juneping said:


> Thanks for posting. I think I know who you were talking about. There's another one sell very reasonable IM items but with 0 feedback.



Vielspas I have watched this seller and also noticed many fake items mixed with real ones, be careful some items were listed as Marant but clearly were nothing like Isabel Marant at all I would not buy anything from her unless 100% certain it's a current item or you know the style very well.


----------



## simone72

vielspas said:


> I am 99% sure it is the same sweater... The inside of the sweater is the reverse of the exterior knit and that is how it looks when you turn up the sleeves.
> 
> I've bought a sweater from her before and was suspicious about authenticity and felt really annoyed once I saw this auction as it was a confirmation for me. My sweater has the black Etoile tag, but I cannot find a fabrication content tag in the sweater. I gave her the benefit of the doubt before, but this is just upsetting that she is charging 3x Zara's price by posing that it as a IM sweater.



Please check my quote above


----------



## Jayne1

vielspas said:


> Hi everyone - I don't know if this is the right forum, but I thought IM fans should get a head's up about an ebayer who may be scamming people with some of her "Isabel Marant Etoile" items. I reported the item to ebay, but their policies on counterfeits aren't effective and a seller can return with a new name/account or simply re-list with the hope that no one will notice. She is going by "clarcave" or "kveta-shop" and ships from Rome, Italy but also says she is based in Monaco. She has sold hundreds of items in the same way - she is sewing fake IM tags into non-IM clothing from shops like Zara.
> 
> Here is an example:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BIG-WOOL-ZI..._WC_Dresses&hash=item2a143d73b1#ht_543wt_1348
> 
> I'm attaching a picture of the exact same sweater from Zara that's available as part of the FW '11 collection online for about 50 euros. I would've never noticed this unless I had been in Zara over the weekend.
> 
> Just a caveat - not all of her items are fakes, but a large number of them are...





simone72 said:


> Vielspas I have watched this seller and also noticed many fake items mixed with real ones, be careful some items were listed as Marant but clearly were nothing like Isabel Marant at all I would not buy anything from her unless 100% certain it's a current item or you know the style very well.


Now we have to worry about fake IM items?? 

I've seen many listings by this seller and never took the plunge.  I'm really annoyed that I have to start being suspicious of IM fakes too.  But thank you very much for the heads up!


----------



## juneping

vielspas said:


> I am 99% sure it is the same sweater... The inside of the sweater is the reverse of the exterior knit and that is how it looks when you turn up the sleeves.
> 
> I've bought a sweater from her before and was suspicious about authenticity and felt really annoyed once I saw this auction as it was a confirmation for me. My sweater has the black Etoile tag, but I cannot find a fabrication content tag in the sweater. I gave her the benefit of the doubt before, but this is just upsetting that she is charging 3x Zara's price by posing that it as a IM sweater.



you are right...the sweater was shown with the sleeves rolled up....
ugh....i knew there were faked IMs...but i didn't know it's from italy.....when i bought my dana boots, i was bit worried....now i kind of stick to the seller i know...i hate fake sellers!!


----------



## LoveLouboutins

Thanks for the warning!


----------



## zzhoneybee

For those of you wondering about the Maeva jacket- there is a photo up on The New Guard!

http://thenewguard.com.au/shop/maeva-fur-jacket


----------



## juneping

zzhoneybee said:


> For those of you wondering about the Maeva jacket- there is a photo up on The New Guard!
> 
> http://thenewguard.com.au/shop/maeva-fur-jacket



wow...i love this. but not too much about the $$$


----------



## Coreena

vielspas said:


> Hi everyone - I don't know if this is the right forum, but I thought IM fans should get a head's up about an ebayer who may be scamming people with some of her "Isabel Marant Etoile" items. I reported the item to ebay, but their policies on counterfeits aren't effective and a seller can return with a new name/account or simply re-list with the hope that no one will notice. She is going by "clarcave" or "kveta-shop" and ships from Rome, Italy but also says she is based in Monaco. She has sold hundreds of items in the same way - she is sewing fake IM tags into non-IM clothing from shops like Zara.
> 
> Here is an example:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BIG-WOOL-ZI..._WC_Dresses&hash=item2a143d73b1#ht_543wt_1348
> 
> I'm attaching a picture of the exact same sweater from Zara that's available as part of the FW '11 collection online for about 50 euros. I would've never noticed this unless I had been in Zara over the weekend.
> 
> Just a caveat - not all of her items are fakes, but a large number of them are...


Thats terrible! Thanks for letting us know. Now I will steer clear of this bay seller. I really dislike ppl who sell fakes, its so wrong! Did she sell you something that was a fake?


----------



## Coreena

hktaitai said:


> I'm getting an 0. The price is not yet known; it'll only be set when the jacket arrives. Ohhhhhhhhh, I soooooooo can't wait!!!!!


Hktaitai, I just order mine from thenewgaurd  I love them they are always so nice and the best service ever! I backordered a size 0. But I will only get it a month from now, so most prob Oct...  

I think you will get yours before me, cant wait to see mod pics


----------



## Coreena

Jayne1 said:


> Now we have to worry about fake IM items??
> 
> I've seen many listings by this seller and never took the plunge.  I'm really annoyed that I have to start being suspicious of IM fakes too.  But thank you very much for the heads up!


I know its so disappointing...... I was almost sold a fake celine box bag buy a seller in the UK! Geezzz it makes my blood boil!


----------



## Coreena

hktaitai said:


> Hi *Jared81*, yes the Rand is in 0, but the Etien is a 1. When I tried an 0 on I thought the arm hole part is too high and rather tight, so I got a 1 instead. But then after a wear or two, it started to loosen a bit. Wish I had sticker with 0
> Approx. shoulders 14" and bust 32.5". Most of my IMs are in 0, some in 1. HTH


I have the Etien but its hte one that doesnt have the zipper (what is the name of mine? ) and after a few wears its loose too! I should have sized down. My Lexy fits perfectly in a size 1


----------



## Coreena

juneping said:


> wow...i love this. but not too much about the $$$
> thenewguard.com.au/files/imagecache/product/ISABEL%20MARANT%20MAEVA%20FUR%20JACKET%201A.jpg


I know how gorgeous it is!  I just put in a backorder, but yeah Im not that happy about the price   IM fur prices have gone up up up! Its apparently because prices of fur has gone up but I feel its more because demand has gone up!:wondering


----------



## mandicakes

vielspas said:


> Hi everyone - I don't know if this is the right forum, but I thought IM fans should get a head's up about an ebayer who may be scamming people with some of her "Isabel Marant Etoile" items. I reported the item to ebay, but their policies on counterfeits aren't effective and a seller can return with a new name/account or simply re-list with the hope that no one will notice. She is going by "clarcave" or "kveta-shop" and ships from Rome, Italy but also says she is based in Monaco. She has sold hundreds of items in the same way - she is sewing fake IM tags into non-IM clothing from shops like Zara.
> 
> Here is an example:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BIG-WOOL-ZI..._WC_Dresses&hash=item2a143d73b1#ht_543wt_1348
> 
> I'm attaching a picture of the exact same sweater from Zara that's available as part of the FW '11 collection online for about 50 euros. I would've never noticed this unless I had been in Zara over the weekend.
> 
> Just a caveat - not all of her items are fakes, but a large number of them are...


 
Thanks for the heads up. It is so disappointing when people sell fakes.  I can't believe that there are fakes of IM now!  Just goes to show how popular it is when people start counterfeiting it.  Some people have no values!

http://www.findmeamuse.com


----------



## mandicakes

Coreena said:


> Hktaitai, I just order mine from thenewgaurd  I love them they are always so nice and the best service ever! I backordered a size 0. But I will only get it a month from now, so most prob Oct...
> 
> I think you will get yours before me, cant wait to see mod pics


 
*Coreena* and *Hktaitai* you are some lucky ladies getting that jacket. It's exquisite! 

http://www.findmeamuse.com


----------



## jellybebe

juneping said:


> wow...i love this. but not too much about the $$$
> thenewguard.com.au/files/imagecache/product/ISABEL%20MARANT%20MAEVA%20FUR%20JACKET%201A.jpg



Definitely gorgeous! She makes things fit so well. I am noticing for instance that my Acebo-inspired Zara jacket doesn't fit as well as I had hoped, it doesn't lie open as flat as I would like, if that makes sense. It sort of starts to roll and makes me look a bit bigger than I am.


----------



## juneping

Coreena said:


> I know how gorgeous it is!  I just put in a backorder, but yeah Im not that happy about the price   IM fur prices have gone up up up! Its apparently because prices of fur has gone up but I feel its more because demand has gone up!:wondering



actually anna sui has something very similar but in faux fur....NAP has it. $495


----------



## juneping

jellybebe said:


> Definitely gorgeous! She makes things fit so well. I am noticing for instance that my Acebo-inspired Zara jacket doesn't fit as well as I had hoped, it doesn't lie open as flat as I would like, if that makes sense. It sort of starts to roll and makes me look a bit bigger than I am.



i saw it the other day...should have tried it on....
you are quite small so i am sure it doesn't make you look as big as you think.. so r u going to keep it??


----------



## juneping

Coreena said:


> I know its so disappointing...... I was almost sold a fake celine box bag buy a seller in the UK! Geezzz it makes my blood boil!



for some reason...UK has a lot of sellers sell fakes. at one point, there were a lot of sellers sold fakes in the US but it got reported or something and now its a lot better.


----------



## Coreena

mandicakes said:


> *Coreena* and *Hktaitai* you are some lucky ladies getting that jacket. It's exquisite!
> 
> http://www.findmeamuse.com


Im really scared Mandi! its a big investment and Ive never purchased a full fur coat, mostly vests  well i can return it if it doesnt fit well. So fingers crossed I can pull off ^^


----------



## Coreena

juneping said:


> actually anna sui has something very similar but in faux fur....NAP has it. $495
> cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/168927/168927_fr_l.jpg


Thanks for the find Juneping. Ive actually been eyeing this on NAP for a while but then I saw the IM maeva, Doh!


----------



## Coreena

juneping said:


> for some reason...UK has a lot of sellers sell fakes. at one point, there were a lot of sellers sold fakes in the US but it got reported or something and now its a lot better.


I know. She is the second seller from the UK who has tried to sell me a fake bag. I almost again purchased a Fake LV from a seller. And straight away as soon as you open it you know its fake! So far Im lucky I havent lost any money. *touch wood* I really have no respect for these people. 

Australia is just as bad. Nearly everything is fake on bay Chanel, LV and CL. Thats why I hate bay. I much prefer to buy from the retail stores. Its such a shame because there are a lot of honest bay sellers...


----------



## Jayne1

I hope people will post the link when they see a fake IM item from eBay!

Does anyone have any modeling pictures of the Ghazo fine-knit scarf?  I think it may be overpriced for what it is.  I like the cashmere Baba scarf but it's twice as much because it's a better scarf.

Should I splurge on the cashmere or splurge on the Ghazo? I'd love too see how bulky the Ghazo is when worn.  I can't do bulky.


----------



## mandicakes

juneping said:


> actually anna sui has something very similar but in faux fur....NAP has it. $495
> cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/168927/168927_fr_l.jpg


 
That is gorgeous!  I'm really into that piece.  *Juneping* you find some amazing alternatives. I love IM furs but just wouldn't get the wear out of one so I can't justify the $$ but I could justify a smaller spend like the one you listed.  I think that's why I love seeing all of the lovely TPF ladies purchases resents

http://www.findmeamuse.com


----------



## mandicakes

Coreena said:


> Im really scared Mandi! its a big investment and Ive never purchased a full fur coat, mostly vests  well i can return it if it doesnt fit well. So fingers crossed I can pull off ^^


 
I'm sure it will be amazing and you will look fabulous in it 

It's worth trying at the very least. The New Guard are fantastic with their returns policy so you can't really loose.  Those coats/jackets will all sell like hot cakes too

http://www.findmeamuse.com


----------



## tonkamama

vielspas said:


> Hi everyone - I don't know if this is the right forum, but I thought IM fans should get a head's up about an ebayer who may be scamming people with some of her "Isabel Marant Etoile" items. I reported the item to ebay, but their policies on counterfeits aren't effective and a seller can return with a new name/account or simply re-list with the hope that no one will notice. She is going by "clarcave" or "kveta-shop" and ships from Rome, Italy but also says she is based in Monaco. She has sold hundreds of items in the same way - she is sewing fake IM tags into non-IM clothing from shops like Zara.
> 
> Here is an example:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BIG-WOOL-ZI..._WC_Dresses&hash=item2a143d73b1#ht_543wt_1348
> 
> I'm attaching a picture of the exact same sweater from Zara that's available as part of the FW '11 collection online for about 50 euros. I would've never noticed this unless I had been in Zara over the weekend.
> 
> Just a caveat - not all of her items are fakes, but a large number of them are...


I think I saw the same sweater @ Zara the other day...  looks very similar.  Thanks for heads up....

What bothers me is...  seller sells FAKE but asking for REAL price (most time same as retail).  You don't get what you pay for..  bad business!!


----------



## tonkamama

Coreena said:


> Hktaitai, I just order mine from thenewgaurd  I love them they are always so nice and the best service ever! I backordered a size 0. But I will only get it a month from now, so most prob Oct...
> 
> I think you will get yours before me, cant wait to see mod pics


Oh...  I die!!  I am safe for now due to it's high price tag...   

Please post pic ...  let me


----------



## vielspas

Sorry to dampen the spirit of the thread, I love seeing all of your comments. This scammer on ebay is really terrible - it's not even a replica she's selling, she's literally selling random items and sewing the tags in which makes it even worse. That is why all of her fakes don't have fabric tags! I am stuck with my fake sweater since I bought it months ago, but it's a lesson learned.

Love this thread by the way, it is way addictive!


----------



## Coreena

tonkamama said:


> Oh...  I die!!  I am safe for now due to it's high price tag...
> 
> Please post pic ...  let me


hehehe .. I was really hoping it was going to be $2600 grrrrr Well have to wait and see if I love it, I have to really love it for this price XP 

will post pics when it arrives, Ive been told a month of now, sooooo far away!!! I really hope its worth the wait


----------



## Coreena

mandicakes said:


> I'm sure it will be amazing and you will look fabulous in it
> 
> It's worth trying at the very least. The New Guard are fantastic with their returns policy so you can't really loose.  Those coats/jackets will all sell like hot cakes too
> 
> http://www.findmeamuse.com


Yep thats why the new guard are great. When i receive it it will be almost summer lol .. doh!


----------



## DollyAntics

That jumper is def from Zara!! I have tried it on!!!! I reported it to eBay but lately they don't seem to be taking much action against these nasty sellers, I really hope she doesn't manage to sell it to some poor buyer....


----------



## simone72

Jayne1 said:


> Now we have to worry about fake IM items??
> 
> I've seen many listings by this seller and never took the plunge.  I'm really annoyed that I have to start being suspicious of IM fakes too.  But thank you very much for the heads up!



I just think she changes the tags on some items that are not IM like the Zara one for example


----------



## juneping

*coreena * - i am so happy for you. i am sure you'll look fabulous. pls post pic when it arrives.


----------



## juneping

mandicakes said:


> That is gorgeous!  I'm really into that piece.  *Juneping* you find some amazing alternatives. I love IM furs but just wouldn't get the wear out of one so I can't justify the $$ but I could justify a smaller spend like the one you listed.  I think that's why I love seeing all of the lovely TPF ladies purchases resents
> 
> http://www.findmeamuse.com



oh i am glad you liked it. pls post mod pix if you are going to get it. i thought that piece is very nice, like a slim fit. michael kors has something similar but sold out and the fit was more boxy. so i didn't really get why anna sui's coat is still available.
i really wanted it too but i bought a boucle already so i just can't plus i have something else in mind 

btw, i hope you don't mind me saying, you can put your blog link in your signature so you don't have to type it or paste it on every post you make.


----------



## jellybebe

juneping said:


> i saw it the other day...should have tried it on....
> you are quite small so i am sure it doesn't make you look as big as you think.. so r u going to keep it??



Yeah I still love it. I figured out the problem is my chest size, not the coat...


----------



## hktaitai

Coreena said:


> I have the Etien but its hte one that doesnt have the zipper (what is the name of mine? ) and after a few wears its loose too! I should have sized down. My Lexy fits perfectly in a size 1



That one without zipper (but 1 button, right?) should be an Elali


----------



## hktaitai

Coreena said:


> Hktaitai, I just order mine from thenewgaurd  I love them they are always so nice and the best service ever! I backordered a size 0. But I will only get it a month from now, so most prob Oct...
> 
> I think you will get yours before me, cant wait to see mod pics



Congrats *Coreena* 

Hope we'll each get ours at about the same time, so that we can share mod pics together


----------



## hktaitai

simone72 said:


> Vielspas I have watched this seller and also noticed many fake items mixed with real ones, be careful some items were listed as Marant but clearly were nothing like Isabel Marant at all I would not buy anything from her unless 100% certain it's a current item or you know the style very well.



Totally agree with you *simone72* Let's stick with sellers and styles we know well.


----------



## hktaitai

zzhoneybee said:


> For those of you wondering about the Maeva jacket- there is a photo up on The New Guard!
> 
> http://thenewguard.com.au/shop/maeva-fur-jacket



Thanks *zzhoneybee* for the link 
Now I've got a better idea how much the jacket'll cost...


----------



## hktaitai

vielspas said:


> Sorry to dampen the spirit of the thread, I love seeing all of your comments. This scammer on ebay is really terrible - it's not even a replica she's selling, she's literally selling random items and sewing the tags in which makes it even worse. That is why all of her fakes don't have fabric tags! I am stuck with my fake sweater since I bought it months ago, but it's a lesson learned.
> 
> Love this thread by the way, it is way addictive!



No, no, not at all dear *vielspas*! I'm sure all of us truly appreciate the headsup you gave - thanks loads


----------



## hktaitai

Jayne1 said:


> I hope people will post the link when they see a fake IM item from eBay!
> 
> Does anyone have any modeling pictures of the Ghazo fine-knit scarf?  I think it may be overpriced for what it is.  I like the cashmere Baba scarf but it's twice as much because it's a better scarf.
> 
> Should I splurge on the cashmere or splurge on the Ghazo? I'd love too see how bulky the Ghazo is when worn.  I can't do bulky.



Hey *Jayne1*, I've got one  I'll try to post a pic these two days to help you decide


----------



## Jayne1

vielspas said:


> Sorry to dampen the spirit of the thread, I love seeing all of your comments. This scammer on ebay is really terrible - it's not even a replica she's selling, she's literally selling random items and sewing the tags in which makes it even worse.* That is why all of her fakes don't have fabric tags! *I am stuck with my fake sweater since I bought it months ago, but it's a lesson learned.
> 
> Love this thread by the way, it is way addictive!


Oh. I thought she was sewing in fake tags.  I was wondering where she got the fake tags from... 

She also doesn't actually take any good pictures, does she?  I've noticed that a lot about sellers selling IM stuff.  Only one picutre!


----------



## juneping

Jayne1 said:


> Oh. I thought she was sewing in fake tags.  I was wondering where she got the fake tags from...
> 
> She also doesn't actually take any good pictures, does she?  I've noticed that a lot about sellers selling IM stuff.  Only one picutre!



I was thinking the same thing. the boucle i bought got 2 pictures. one was an overall and one with the blow up of label. i don't usually trust the seller with ONE picture. and the fake IM (zara) sweater...i paid closer attention, the tag was black and very linear tag but the IM tags (the stuff that i have) are more square-ish rectangular shape....
where did she get those fake tags??


----------



## Coreena

hktaitai said:


> Congrats *Coreena*
> 
> Hope we'll each get ours at about the same time, so that we can share mod pics together


yes definitely will! I cant wait to see it, how beautiful does it look in the pics by thenewguard ^^ You have a good eye Hktaitai. Thenewguard sent me pics and only then did I know which fur I wanted lol .. .. they are so patient with me XP


----------



## Coreena

hktaitai said:


> That one without zipper (but 1 button, right?) should be an Elali


Oh thats it, the Elali ^^ I would have purchased the Etien but I already purchased the Elali in navy from Elle so I could justify buying the Etien (which I also wanted in the navy) as well XP


----------



## Coreena

anyone ladies on here looking for black dickers in a size 36? there is a second hand pair available on bay.us for US424?


----------



## bgmommy

IM friends and fans I had to share I just score the Camel Keni leather jacket on outnet.com for $840.  It's a 0 and I HOPE it fits - anyone have this jacket and can let me know how it fits???  I almost pslurged for the black on NAP, but scored the Balmain one for $1100 (80% off sale).  So excited, but agian - so hope it fits!!!


----------



## Coreena

juneping said:


> I was thinking the same thing. the boucle i bought got 2 pictures. one was an overall and one with the blow up of label. i don't usually trust the seller with ONE picture. and the fake IM (zara) sweater...i paid closer attention, the tag was black and very linear tag but the IM tags (the stuff that i have) are more square-ish rectangular shape....
> where did she get those fake tags??


did you buy something from her juneping? I was very close to buying a pair of shorts but i didnt like how she spoke to me via email so i opted out. Thank goodness for that. It always amazes me the lengths people will go to in order to make a quick buck!


----------



## KristyDarling

GAH! Missed out on the white Yosemite cardigan on NAP! That was one of the few things from the F/W runway that I knew I wanted. Living on the west coast STINKS sometimes!!!

(although, uh, I'm supposed to be on a ban. LOL.  I am so weak)


----------



## Coreena

bgmommy said:


> IM friends and fans I had to share I just score the Camel Keni leather jacket on outnet.com for $840.  It's a 0 and I HOPE it fits - anyone have this jacket and can let me know how it fits???  I almost pslurged for the black on NAP, but scored the Balmain one for $1100 (80% off sale).  So excited, but agian - so hope it fits!!!


hey bgmommy! beautiful jacket I love the colour  Sorry I cant help you with the fit. Im sure one of the other IM ladies may know  Hktatai possibly?  You scored some great deals bg! ^^ 

I just went onto outnet but there are no IM items  maybe they dont ship to australia??


----------



## Coreena

KristyDarling said:


> GAH! Missed out on the white Yosemite cardigan on NAP! That was one of the few things from the F/W runway that I knew I wanted. Living on the west coast STINKS sometimes!!!
> 
> (although, uh, I'm supposed to be on a ban. LOL.  I am so weak)


awww sorry you missed out kristy! I was also eyeing that cardigan. its very beautiful  But I was also too slow to get the size 0. If I opted for a larger size I would be swimming in it


----------



## Coreena

KristyDarling said:


> GAH! Missed out on the white Yosemite cardigan on NAP! That was one of the few things from the F/W runway that I knew I wanted. Living on the west coast STINKS sometimes!!!
> 
> (although, uh, I'm supposed to be on a ban. LOL.  I am so weak)


kristy have you received your xabi coat? ^^


----------



## am2022

major score bgmommy!!! congrats!

Mod pics please when you get it!  don't have the keni jacket.. but im sure you will be fine...  

So which balmain jacket did you go for?  got my HG balmain belt finally .. hope it fits!

Hktaitai and coreena... can't wait for the mod pics !!!

the bay has its good and bad.. but all the dishonesty i agree is so frustrating...  so exercise a lot of caution ladies!!!



bgmommy said:


> IM friends and fans I had to share I just score the Camel Keni leather jacket on outnet.com for $840.  It's a 0 and I HOPE it fits - anyone have this jacket and can let me know how it fits???  I almost pslurged for the black on NAP, but scored the Balmain one for $1100 (80% off sale).  So excited, but agian - so hope it fits!!!


----------



## bgmommy

amacasa said:


> major score bgmommy!!! congrats!
> 
> Mod pics please when you get it!  don't have the keni jacket.. but im sure you will be fine...
> 
> So which balmain jacket did you go for?  got my HG balmain belt finally .. hope it fits!
> 
> Hktaitai and coreena... can't wait for the mod pics !!!
> 
> the bay has its good and bad.. but all the dishonesty i agree is so frustrating...  so exercise a lot of caution ladies!!!



I went very plain for Balmain - black leather with silver zippers, but NO safety pins, rhinestones, or studs - just motorcycle looking!


----------



## bgmommy

KristyDarling said:


> GAH! Missed out on the white Yosemite cardigan on NAP! That was one of the few things from the F/W runway that I knew I wanted. Living on the west coast STINKS sometimes!!!
> 
> (although, uh, I'm supposed to be on a ban. LOL.  I am so weak)



If it makes you feel any better at 6:30 am EST the 0 and 1 were already sold out in cream!!!  Put on wishlist and keep checking - may reappear and sometimnes I feel like they reload throughout the day!  Oh yeah, you are on a ban...so am I - LOL!


----------



## zzhoneybee

KristyDarling said:


> GAH! Missed out on the white Yosemite cardigan on NAP! That was one of the few things from the F/W runway that I knew I wanted. Living on the west coast STINKS sometimes!!!
> 
> (although, uh, I'm supposed to be on a ban. LOL.  I am so weak)





Try Alan Bilzerian in Boston!


----------



## hktaitai

bgmommy said:


> IM friends and fans I had to share I just score the Camel Keni leather jacket on outnet.com for $840.  It's a 0 and I HOPE it fits - anyone have this jacket and can let me know how it fits???  I almost pslurged for the black on NAP, but scored the Balmain one for $1100 (80% off sale).  So excited, but agian - so hope it fits!!!





Coreena said:


> hey bgmommy! beautiful jacket I love the colour  Sorry I cant help you with the fit. Im sure one of the other IM ladies may know  Hktatai possibly?  You scored some great deals bg! ^^



Congrats *bgmommy*! What a find  I've been trying to score one in camel, but no luck  Yes *Coreena* I've got the Keni in black, size 0. It fits me well (5'2", 103 lbs, ~14" shoulders, 32.5" bust). But the sleeves are way too loose so I had them streamlined by my tailor. It's perfect now 
Please post mod pics bgmommy!!!


----------



## hktaitai

Coreena said:


> yes definitely will! I cant wait to see it, how beautiful does it look in the pics by thenewguard ^^ You have a good eye Hktaitai. Thenewguard sent me pics and only then did I know which fur I wanted lol .. .. they are so patient with me XP



That's so nice of them. I must give thenewguard a try some day. Thanks for the tips Coreena XX


----------



## bgmommy

hktaitai said:


> Congrats *bgmommy*! What a find  I've been trying to score one in camel, but no luck  Yes *Coreena* I've got the Keni in black, size 0. It fits me well (5'2", 103 lbs, ~14" shoulders, 32.5" bust). But the sleeves are way too loose so I had them streamlined by my tailor. It's perfect now
> Please post mod pics bgmommy!!!



oh NO - I am 5'6" 115 - maybe too small - only worry about shoulders - I am a 2 or 4 mostly a 4.  thoughts???  I'll let you know when it arrives, but was a little worried about that - I only have her shoes and bracelets - how do her clothes fit?


----------



## Jayne1

KristyDarling said:


> GAH! Missed out on the white Yosemite cardigan on NAP! That was one of the few things from the F/W runway that I knew I wanted. Living on the west coast STINKS sometimes!!!
> 
> (although, uh, I'm supposed to be on a ban. LOL.  I am so weak)





bgmommy said:


> If it makes you feel any better at 6:30 am EST the 0 and 1 were already sold out in cream!!!  Put on wishlist and keep checking - may reappear and sometimnes I feel like they reload throughout the day!  Oh yeah, you are on a ban...so am I - LOL!


If it makes anyone feel better, just seeing those sweaters brings back bad memories of wearing hand knit skating sweaters in the winter. Every kid had one here in Canada.  I really like her dangling threads, but other than that, I just can't wear one of those again.


----------



## juneping

Coreena said:


> did you buy something from her juneping? I was very close to buying a pair of shorts but i didnt like how she spoke to me via email so i opted out. Thank goodness for that. It always amazes me the lengths people will go to in order to make a quick buck!



no...i was tempted tho. that seller has a lot of IM stuff. thank goodness the other poster chimed in to warn us.
i got the dana boots from a french seller and the boucle from a dutch seller. i like them both....they were nice to deal with.
i've been on this forum for a while and been buying some luxury items. so i believe i can tell knock offs from the real thing plus i work in design field, my eyes are pretty well trained. it's not easy to tell from the photo but it really makes a difference when you hold the items in your hands. 
the dana boots were real as soon as i saw them in person...the fakes just can't have that kind of quality.
and the boucle...the outnet tag was still attached and i can see from the IM fabric tag...the way the stitches are...and i compare to the burnout tee tag...


----------



## am2022

jellybebe... please post most pics of the Acebo ( zara version).. im kind of on the fence if i should keep it?
thanks so much!


----------



## am2022

sorry i should have posted my message here so you will get it jellybebe...
thanks again for your wonderfulpics!



jellybebe said:


> Here are pics of the Zara jacket, it's really remarkable how similar it looks to the Acebo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The original:


----------



## jellybebe

amacasa said:


> sorry i should have posted my message here so you will get it jellybebe...
> thanks again for your wonderfulpics!



Ok I will try but am working all weekend. Why are you on the fence? I hope that once you see me in it you won't make up your mind that you hate it!


----------



## am2022

It's either I really have wide shoulders or I should have gotten the small?
I know we will never find the acebo
But I feel this is too boxy on me?
Did you get the small?
Thanks again!



jellybebe said:


> Ok I will try but am working all weekend. Why are you on the fence? I hope that once you see me in it you won't make up your mind that you hate it!


----------



## am2022

Of course not. I just want to see if it's really boxy or I
Just got the wrong size?? Or maybe it's my shoulders?
Help !!!


jellybebe said:


> Ok I will try but am working all weekend. Why are you on the fence? I hope that once you see me in it you won't make up your mind that you hate it!


----------



## Amsterdam

Coreena said:


> did you buy something from her juneping? I was very close to buying a pair of shorts but i didnt like how she spoke to me via email so i opted out. Thank goodness for that. It always amazes me the lengths people will go to in order to make a quick buck!



Very funny you mention this, I also contacted this seller about the fact that I thought the label in a jacket I was interested in looked a little off and she responded very angry and defensive, so it was quite obvious there was something going on with her..


----------



## juneping

the jacket and the boots are IM.


----------



## Jayne1

juneping said:


> the jacket and the boots are IM.


IM stuff was meant for you!!   I, on the other hand, have a hard time wearing much of her things.  The cut just isn't right for me.  Although I can wear some things...


----------



## birkingal

vielspas said:


> Hi everyone - I don't know if this is the right forum, but I thought IM fans should get a head's up about an ebayer who may be scamming people with some of her "Isabel Marant Etoile" items. I reported the item to ebay, but their policies on counterfeits aren't effective and a seller can return with a new name/account or simply re-list with the hope that no one will notice. She is going by "clarcave" or "kveta-shop" and ships from Rome, Italy but also says she is based in Monaco. She has sold hundreds of items in the same way - she is sewing fake IM tags into non-IM clothing from shops like Zara.
> 
> Here is an example:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BIG-WOOL-ZI..._WC_Dresses&hash=item2a143d73b1#ht_543wt_1348
> 
> I'm attaching a picture of the exact same sweater from Zara that's available as part of the FW '11 collection online for about 50 euros. I would've never noticed this unless I had been in Zara over the weekend.
> 
> Just a caveat - not all of her items are fakes, but a large number of them are...



thank you for the heads up, *vielspas*. I've seen a few of her listings and was really puzzled because none of the tops looked like they're from IM.


----------



## birkingal

juneping said:


> the jacket and the boots are IM.



juneping, you pulled the outfit off so effortlessly.


----------



## juneping

Jayne1 said:


> IM stuff was meant for you!!   I, on the other hand, have a hard time wearing much of her things.  The cut just isn't right for me.  Although I can wear some things...





birkingal said:


> juneping, you pulled the outfit off so effortlessly.



thank you ladies!!


----------



## am2022

love the outfit june!!!  got the same leather skirt!!!!  is that zara?  mine is  cynthia steffe!!


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> the jacket and the boots are IM.


*June....*  you look so effortless chic & beautiful in this photo!!!  The jacket ...  the boots...


----------



## juneping

amacasa said:


> love the outfit june!!!  got the same leather skirt!!!!  is that zara?  mine is  cynthia steffe!!



thanks *ama*...the skirt is Illia made for the barneys...it's actually perforated leather. got it on sale...

thanks *tonka*!!


----------



## tonkamama

bgmommy said:


> IM friends and fans I had to share I just score the Camel Keni leather jacket on outnet.com for $840.  It's a 0 and I HOPE it fits - anyone have this jacket and can let me know how it fits???  I almost pslurged for the black on NAP, but scored the Balmain one for $1100 (80% off sale).  So excited, but agian - so hope it fits!!!


You lucky girl...  I have weak spot for leather jackets!!  Please post pic when it arrives.


----------



## hktaitai

juneping said:


> the jacket and the boots are IM.



Lovely, lovely, lovely  *juneping* you rock


----------



## hktaitai

bgmommy said:


> oh NO - I am 5'6" 115 - maybe too small - only worry about shoulders - I am a 2 or 4 mostly a 4.  thoughts???  I'll let you know when it arrives, but was a little worried about that - I only have her shoes and bracelets - how do her clothes fit?



It depends. Her sizing varies tremendously from one item to another. The Keni may fit - perhaps depending on how you like it to fit? Fingers crossed it works out fine for you *bgmommy*


----------



## juneping

hktaitai said:


> Lovely, lovely, lovely  *juneping* you rock


thank you hktaitai!!


----------



## Jaded81

Thanks dear!



tb-purselover said:


> I'm usually a sz 2 or 4 in tops . Broad shoulders sometimes make me size up to a 4.


----------



## Jaded81

Have you decided if you are going to keep it or alter it? 

Congrats on the Maeva!!! I have always wanted a fur coat... will live vicariously through you!!




Coreena said:


> yeah should be easy to alter ^^ I have to get my INA coat altered, or maybe Ill sell it on bay not sure. Maybe if i find a size 0 i will sell it. Tho I dont know if there is a big difference between a size 0 and 1... hmm still very undecided hehe .. XP


----------



## Jaded81

Thank you for the tip! Did you do anything to the excess fabric?



angelastoel said:


> I did it by myself, you can reach the shoulder pads by putting the jacket inside out. the pad has different layers and I removed one of the layers by hand (it was attached by only one stitch, so it was very easy.


----------



## Jaded81

Congrats on your maeva fur coat too!! You still owe me lots of modelling pictures!!! 

Oh wow the RAND is huge for a size 0!! Is your DARIO in a size 0 and large as well??



hktaitai said:


> Hi *Jared81*, yes the Rand is in 0, but the Etien is a 1. When I tried an 0 on I thought the arm hole part is too high and rather tight, so I got a 1 instead. But then after a wear or two, it started to loosen a bit. Wish I had sticker with 0
> Approx. shoulders 14" and bust 32.5". Most of my IMs are in 0, some in 1. HTH


----------



## Jaded81

Thanks for the heads up! It is scary with all those fakes floating around... but I have seen lots of fakes on ioffer.. so I guess it is inevitable that some unscrupulous sellers would try pass them off as real on ebay.



vielspas said:


> Hi everyone - I don't know if this is the right forum, but I thought IM fans should get a head's up about an ebayer who may be scamming people with some of her "Isabel Marant Etoile" items. I reported the item to ebay, but their policies on counterfeits aren't effective and a seller can return with a new name/account or simply re-list with the hope that no one will notice. She is going by "clarcave" or "kveta-shop" and ships from Rome, Italy but also says she is based in Monaco. She has sold hundreds of items in the same way - she is sewing fake IM tags into non-IM clothing from shops like Zara.
> 
> Here is an example:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BIG-WOOL-ZI..._WC_Dresses&hash=item2a143d73b1#ht_543wt_1348
> 
> I'm attaching a picture of the exact same sweater from Zara that's available as part of the FW '11 collection online for about 50 euros. I would've never noticed this unless I had been in Zara over the weekend.
> 
> Just a caveat - not all of her items are fakes, but a large number of them are...


----------



## Jaded81

Maybe we should compile a list of trusted ebay Isabel Marant sellers?

I think that would help alot of people 



juneping said:


> you are right...the sweater was shown with the sleeves rolled up....
> ugh....i knew there were faked IMs...but i didn't know it's from italy.....when i bought my dana boots, i was bit worried....now i kind of stick to the seller i know...i hate fake sellers!!


----------



## Jaded81

Congrats!!! I never see any isabel marant items on the outnet.. and all the balmain items I liked were sold out 



bgmommy said:


> If it makes you feel any better at 6:30 am EST the 0 and 1 were already sold out in cream!!!  Put on wishlist and keep checking - may reappear and sometimnes I feel like they reload throughout the day!  Oh yeah, you are on a ban...so am I - LOL!


----------



## juneping

Jaded81 said:


> Maybe we should compile a list of trusted ebay Isabel Marant sellers?
> 
> I think that would help alot of people



of course.
these are the two sellers i've bought from, they were pretty good.
seller: *chicpetitcherie* (from holland) - she got a lot of lanvin from H&M line...i think she just got some ways of getting some good deals from somewhere.
seller: *mademoiselle_eg* (from france) - i think she only sells IM.


----------



## Jaded81

I seemed to have missed the name of the seller... do you mind posting her id?



Amsterdam said:


> Very funny you mention this, I also contacted this seller about the fact that I thought the label in a jacket I was interested in looked a little off and she responded very angry and defensive, so it was quite obvious there was something going on with her..


----------



## Jaded81

Your outfits are alway sophisticated parisian bohemian chic!!!! Love it!!

Thank you so much for the ebay ids!



juneping said:


> the jacket and the boots are IM.


----------



## jellybebe

juneping said:


> the jacket and the boots are IM.



Gorgeous!


----------



## juneping

Jaded81 said:


> Your outfits are alway sophisticated parisian bohemian chic!!!! Love it!!
> 
> Thank you so much for the ebay ids!





jellybebe said:


> Gorgeous!



thank you ladies!!


----------



## hktaitai

Jaded81 said:


> Congrats on your maeva fur coat too!! You still owe me lots of modelling pictures!!!
> 
> Oh wow the RAND is huge for a size 0!! Is your DARIO in a size 0 and large as well??



Yes my Dario is in 0 and huge! Compared with the Rand, the Dario is even more over-over-sized! You definitely can swim in a size 0 
Among the season's three tops in the same lace, I like the Dunst the best. I own a black, a cream, and a red. Plus the Dali dress (of the same stretch lace) in black, and in blue. All are in size 1, 'cos they're so much more fitted than the Rand and the Dario


----------



## mandicakes

bgmommy said:


> IM friends and fans I had to share I just score the Camel Keni leather jacket on outnet.com for $840.  It's a 0 and I HOPE it fits - anyone have this jacket and can let me know how it fits???  I almost pslurged for the black on NAP, but scored the Balmain one for $1100 (80% off sale).  So excited, but agian - so hope it fits!!!


Oh gorgeous! I just went searching for the jacket but someone has snapped it up already 

Do you have your Balmain one yet?  Lucky lucky lady!!! I was dying for the tuxedo jacket but missed out. They sold so fast!

http://www.findmeamuse.com


----------



## mandicakes

KristyDarling said:


> GAH! Missed out on the white Yosemite cardigan on NAP! That was one of the few things from the F/W runway that I knew I wanted. Living on the west coast STINKS sometimes!!!
> 
> (although, uh, I'm supposed to be on a ban. LOL.  I am so weak)


I saw you were after the white Yosemite.  Maybe check www.matchesfashion.com  I know that they had it

http://www.findmeamuse.com


----------



## mandicakes

juneping said:


> the jacket and the boots are IM.


I'm so in love with your wardrobe *juneping*  You always look amazing!

http://www.findmeamuse.com


----------



## hktaitai

Jayne1 said:


> Does anyone have any modeling pictures of the Ghazo fine-knit scarf?  I think it may be overpriced for what it is.  I like the cashmere Baba scarf but it's twice as much because it's a better scarf.
> 
> Should I splurge on the cashmere or splurge on the Ghazo? I'd love too see how bulky the Ghazo is when worn.  I can't do bulky.



Hi hi *Jayne1*, as promised...

Ghazo in cerise and Baba in grey stripes...  They are not bulky at all, no worries!

Baba is an absolute no-brainer. Indeed Ghazo is also value-for-money IMHO. I say, go for both  
As usual, I know I'm of no help at all


----------



## hktaitai

hktaitai said:


> Hi hi *Jayne1*, as promised...
> 
> Ghazo in cerise and Baba in grey stripes...  They are not bulky at all, no worries!
> 
> Baba is an absolute no-brainer. Indeed Ghazo is also value-for-money IMHO. I say, go for both
> As usual, I know I'm of no help at all



Better pics from Metier and NAP...

But I reckon somehow they look bulkier than they are in my own pics???  In fact both scarves are very light weight, especially the Baba. I'm having my fingers crossed that when the sale starts there'll still be other colors available for me to grab. I'll get as many colors as possible, just to amortize the cost of the two I own, :giggles:


----------



## bgmommy

mandicakes said:


> Oh gorgeous! I just went searching for the jacket but someone has snapped it up already
> 
> Do you have your Balmain one yet?  Lucky lucky lady!!! I was dying for the tuxedo jacket but missed out. They sold so fast!
> 
> http://www.findmeamuse.com



I think that was the only one because after I bought it - it read unavailable - it was a lucky snag for sure!  

Yes, I got the Balmain yesterday...It's a 38 and I'll be honest I wish it were a 40 as sleeves a little tight - there was not a 40 offered only 42 which would have been too big.  Guess I will have to wear thin layers!  I don't think I could send it back!


----------



## bgmommy

Jaded81 said:


> Congrats!!! I never see any isabel marant items on the outnet.. and all the balmain items I liked were sold out



There were SEVERAL Marant items a few weeks ago that flew off the sight before I could think.  All items were 2 and 3's. I kept checking for the Balmain on Tuesday as I really have wanted the cream tux jacket and again, I think I got lucky and hit it just right.  They were posted prior to email alert.  I got the tux jacket and kept going back for more - I then got the moto jacket and the third order I placed was the red leather pants.  Again, I think initially there were 3 pages of items and quickly went down to 1!  I've lucked out once in awhile, but most often I miss out!


----------



## Jaded81

Guess I am taking the DARIO and RAND off my wish list then! The DUNST might be a better option for me then! Would I be a size 1 as well then since it is quite fitted? 




hktaitai said:


> Yes my Dario is in 0 and huge! Compared with the Rand, the Dario is even more over-over-sized! You definitely can swim in a size 0
> Among the season's three tops in the same lace, I like the Dunst the best. I own a black, a cream, and a red. Plus the Dali dress (of the same stretch lace) in black, and in blue. All are in size 1, 'cos they're so much more fitted than the Rand and the Dario


----------



## Jaded81

Wow you were really lucky then!!  I only looked after I got the email! Congrats girl!!




bgmommy said:


> There were SEVERAL Marant items a few weeks ago that flew off the sight before I could think.  All items were 2 and 3's. I kept checking for the Balmain on Tuesday as I really have wanted the cream tux jacket and again, I think I got lucky and hit it just right.  They were posted prior to email alert.  I got the tux jacket and kept going back for more - I then got the moto jacket and the third order I placed was the red leather pants.  Again, I think initially there were 3 pages of items and quickly went down to 1!  I've lucked out once in awhile, but most often I miss out!


----------



## Jaded81

LOVE the black tuxedo blazer!! So it runs small? I know this is OT, but how is the sizing like? Like what size are you in US? TIA 



bgmommy said:


> I think that was the only one because after I bought it - it read unavailable - it was a lucky snag for sure!
> 
> Yes, I got the Balmain yesterday...It's a 38 and I'll be honest I wish it were a 40 as sleeves a little tight - there was not a 40 offered only 42 which would have been too big.  Guess I will have to wear thin layers!  I don't think I could send it back!


----------



## Jaded81

You look absolutely lovely as usual  The colours are gorgeous!




hktaitai said:


> Hi hi *Jayne1*, as promised...
> 
> Ghazo in cerise and Baba in grey stripes...  They are not bulky at all, no worries!
> 
> Baba is an absolute no-brainer. Indeed Ghazo is also value-for-money IMHO. I say, go for both
> As usual, I know I'm of no help at all


----------



## PrincessBal

A detail shot of the Chalk coloured Gary:


----------



## hktaitai

PrincessBal said:


> A detail shot of the Chalk coloured Gary:



Great styling *PrincessBal*


----------



## juneping

mandicakes said:


> I'm so in love with your wardrobe *juneping*  You always look amazing!
> 
> http://www.findmeamuse.com



thank you!!



hktaitai said:


> Hi hi *Jayne1*, as promised...
> 
> Ghazo in cerise and Baba in grey stripes...  They are not bulky at all, no worries!
> 
> Baba is an absolute no-brainer. Indeed Ghazo is also value-for-money IMHO. I say, go for both
> As usual, I know I'm of no help at all


OMG, these are so lovely. the color is TDF!! congrats


----------



## hktaitai

Jaded81 said:


> Guess I am taking the DARIO and RAND off my wish list then! The DUNST might be a better option for me then! Would I be a size 1 as well then since it is quite fitted?



Yes size 1 should be a better choice. Good luck hunting


----------



## hktaitai

Jaded81 said:


> You look absolutely lovely as usual  The colours are gorgeous!



Thanks heaps *Jaded81*  XX


----------



## hktaitai

juneping said:


> OMG, these are so lovely. the color is TDF!! congrats



Thanks so very much *juneping*


----------



## am2022

hktaitai.... those scarves are so awesome... the cerise ghazo...


----------



## Jayne1

hktaitai said:


> Hi hi *Jayne1*, as promised...
> 
> Ghazo in cerise and Baba in grey stripes...  They are not bulky at all, no worries!
> 
> Baba is an absolute no-brainer. Indeed Ghazo is also value-for-money IMHO. I say, go for both
> As usual, I know I'm of no help at all


Thank you so much!! But I still love both... so I'm still confused!  Well, one is warmer than the other so one is winter and one is fall, right? A reason to get both, just as you said!


----------



## bgmommy

Jaded81 said:


> LOVE the black tuxedo blazer!! So it runs small? I know this is OT, but how is the sizing like? Like what size are you in US? TIA



I'm laughing...what is OT???  I can't figure it out!  I don't think it runs small I just think Outnet pairs the wrong size when you convert it - IMO I think the 36=2 a 38=4 and 40=6  They say the 36 =4 on their website.  I am a true 4 and I wear the 38 although in the leather jacket sleeves a little tight.  In a balenciaga moto jacket I have a 40.  I hope that helps!


----------



## juneping

OT = off topic


----------



## tb-purselover

juneping said:


> the jacket and the boots are IM.



Lovely Juneping!!!


----------



## Amsterdam

juneping said:


> the jacket and the boots are IM.



I love your style and the way you combine your IM items and I'm jealous of your legs....:urock:


----------



## jellybebe

amacasa said:


> jellybebe... please post most pics of the Acebo ( zara version).. im kind of on the fence if i should keep it?
> thanks so much!



Ok because you asked so nicely...


----------



## jellybebe

And another:


----------



## tb-purselover

jellybebe said:


> And another:



Soooo cute jellybebe. I love it on you!


----------



## angelastoel

Jaded81 said:


> Thank you for the tip! Did you do anything to the excess fabric?



no that wasn't necessary.
Today I suddenly realised I wore a 2009 jacket, a 2010 belt and a 2011 skirt, but it looked like they were made for each other. Something I really like about Isabel Marant her constant style makes her items easy to mix.


----------



## jellybebe

angelastoel said:


> no that wasn't necessary.
> Today I suddenly realised I wore a 2009 jacket, a 2010 belt and a 2011 skirt, but it looked like they were made for each other. Something I really like about Isabel Marant her constant style makes her items easy to mix.



So adorable! You have a great IM collection.


----------



## jellybebe

tb-purselover said:


> Soooo cute jellybebe. I love it on you!



Thanks so much, you're too kind!


----------



## angelastoel

jellybebe said:


> Thanks so much, you're too kind!



I agree, you look great! And I love your header! I am a bunny-mommy too (even 2 bunny's!)


----------



## Jayne1

I was going to buy the IM scarf, but found this instead.  On first glance it looks like my Ina coat, but this one is not oversized, in fact, it fits a bit snug, the weave is much tighter so I think it's heavier (the Ina has an open weave) it does not have drop shoulders like the Ina and it's a different colour, but only those who love IM would notice that it's a different colour, it has the same feel as the Ina.

I think it's called the Xabi coat but it fits more like a blazer on me.  If I had found the Xabi first, I would not have bought the Ina.  I don't like anything too sloppy on me and the Ina is a bit sloppy... but I'll try to wear both.

I've included my Ina for comparison and an on-line modeling shot of the Xabi.  Am I wasting my money on buying things like look too much alike?


----------



## juneping

tb-purselover said:


> Lovely Juneping!!!





Amsterdam said:


> I love your style and the way you combine your IM items and I'm jealous of your legs....:urock:



Thank you ladies!!


----------



## juneping

jellybebe said:


> Ok because you asked so nicely...



I love it on you. Not making you look big.



Jayne1 said:


> I was going to buy the IM scarf, but found this instead.  On first glance it looks like my Ina coat, but this one is not oversized, in fact, it fits a bit snug, the weave is much tighter so I think it's heavier (the Ina has an open weave) it does not have drop shoulders like the Ina and it's a different colour, but only those who love IM would notice that it's a different colour, it has the same feel as the Ina.
> 
> I think it's called the Xabi coat but it fits more like a blazer on me.  If I had found the Xabi first, I would not have bought the Ina.  I don't like anything too sloppy on me and the Ina is a bit sloppy... but I'll try to wear both.
> 
> I've included my Ina for comparison and an on-line modeling shot of the Xabi.  Am I wasting my money on buying things like look too much alike?



Can you post mod pix?? Congrats getting this coat, looks nice and warm!!


----------



## juneping

angelastoel said:


> no that wasn't necessary.
> Today I suddenly realised I wore a 2009 jacket, a 2010 belt and a 2011 skirt, but it looked like they were made for each other. Something I really like about Isabel Marant her constant style makes her items easy to mix.



Love the pairing !


----------



## Jayne1

angelastoel said:


> no that wasn't necessary.
> Today I suddenly realised I wore a 2009 jacket, a 2010 belt and a 2011 skirt, but it looked like they were made for each other. Something I really like about Isabel Marant her constant style makes her items easy to mix.


Your jacket collection is fabulous!  How many do you have now?


----------



## jellybebe

angelastoel said:


> I agree, you look great! And I love your header! I am a bunny-mommy too (even 2 bunny's!)



Really?!?!? So cool!


----------



## jellybebe

My last IM goodies for a while... Mati sweater and Noosa sweatshirt, both from the Etoile line.


----------



## angelastoel

Jayne1 said:


> Your jacket collection is fabulous!  How many do you have now?



Thank you! I have never counted, but there are many! I haven't even posted all on here, but I am going to start making collection pics on my blog because a lot of people ask about my jacket collections


----------



## angelastoel

jellybebe said:


> Really?!?!? So cool!



little bit OT, here are my babies:


----------



## KristyDarling

jellybebe said:


> And another:



Seriously HOT!!!!   I love your bangle/watch too!


----------



## amy058516

I am in search if the Isabel marant Peru jacquard jacket in a size 1... Anyone have one for sale or know where I can get one? I can't find any on eBay, help!!


----------



## KristyDarling

mandicakes said:


> I saw you were after the white Yosemite. Maybe check http://www.matchesfashion.com I know that they had it



They have it but not in my size. Thank you though!! 



Jayne1 said:


> If it makes anyone feel better, just seeing those sweaters brings back bad memories of wearing hand knit skating sweaters in the winter. Every kid had one here in Canada. I really like her dangling threads, but other than that, I just can't wear one of those again.



LOL. Even though the Yosemite cardie is Navajo-inspired, somehow it has a Nordic ski sweater feel to me. It just looks sooooo cozy! 



zzhoneybee said:


> Try Alan Bilzerian in Boston!



I appreciate the tip! Thanky!   (and always good to discover another IM vendor...I'd never heard of this shop!)



bgmommy said:


> If it makes you feel any better at 6:30 am EST the 0 and 1 were already sold out in cream!!! Put on wishlist and keep checking - may reappear and sometimnes I feel like they reload throughout the day! Oh yeah, you are on a ban...so am I - LOL!



Yes it's on my wish list! I will just keep my fingers crossed! 



Coreena said:


> kristy have you received your xabi coat? ^^



It's supposed to arrive this Tuesday. I can't wait!


----------



## am2022

Jellybebe thanks so much... Really lovely... Fit is great!! On me def. Boxier. Is this a small?




jellybebe said:


> Ok because you asked so nicely...


----------



## am2022

you never fail to put a smile on my face SL!!!

Can you please show us your July and Pieric jackets?



Straight-Laced said:


> Thanks!
> I'm a bit worried about fit though, so fingers crossed...
> I got mine from the international site - *NAP international is currently on pre-sale for those customers who have long standing issues pertaining to over use of the BUY NOW button   [/COLOR*]
> The main sale on the international site will probably start next week. . . not sure about that though.
> 
> tb-purselover do you have the turq beaded July???  If so I'm officially jealous


----------



## tb-purselover

You look gorgeous angel! I love your IM collection.



angelastoel said:


> no that wasn't necessary.
> Today I suddenly realised I wore a 2009 jacket, a 2010 belt and a 2011 skirt, but it looked like they were made for each other. Something I really like about Isabel Marant her constant style makes her items easy to mix.


----------



## tb-purselover

Date night! Yay, since a few of you requested to see the purple *Hayworth dress* I wore it just for you all tonight . Of course, SO doesn't know that .

I still am not sure how to style it so here are pics with slightly different looks. I'm playing around since we had a few hours before leaving. Sorry for the bad pictures, the lighting isn't the best but you get the idea.

Hayworth dress with ankle boots and Chloe belt









Then tried it with my trusty Dana fringe boots and Etoile linen jacket(which needs ironing before we leave):


----------



## am2022

love love the dress.. !!!

anyways, all the looks look fab.. it will probably depend on the weather there!

love the last look with the blazer/ dana... then when you arrive at the restau/ bar, just remove the blazer.. so the pretty dress makes a statement!!!
enjoy your date night TB you look fab!


----------



## juneping

tb-purselover said:


> Date night! Yay, since a few of you requested to see the purple *Hayworth dress* I wore it just for you all tonight . Of course, SO doesn't know that .
> 
> I still am not sure how to style it so here are pics with slightly different looks. I'm playing around since we had a few hours before leaving. Sorry for the bad pictures, the lighting isn't the best but you get the idea.
> 
> Hayworth dress with ankle boots and Chloe belt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then tried it with my trusty Dana fringe boots and Etoile linen jacket(which needs ironing before we leave):



i love the dress with the dana boots...hope you had a great date night.


----------



## tonkamama

jellybebe said:


> And another:


Looks so cute on you!!  Love it!!


----------



## tonkamama

Jayne1 said:


> I was going to buy the IM scarf, but found this instead.  On first glance it looks like my Ina coat, but this one is not oversized, in fact, it fits a bit snug, the weave is much tighter so I think it's heavier (the Ina has an open weave) it does not have drop shoulders like the Ina and it's a different colour, but only those who love IM would notice that it's a different colour, it has the same feel as the Ina.
> 
> I think it's called the Xabi coat but it fits more like a blazer on me.  If I had found the Xabi first, I would not have bought the Ina.  I don't like anything too sloppy on me and the Ina is a bit sloppy... but I'll try to wear both.
> 
> I've included my Ina for comparison and an on-line modeling shot of the Xabi.  Am I wasting my money on buying things like look too much alike?


*Jayne1 ~* I got the Xabi in grey and I love it...  alto have not wore it yet due to weather ...  but I can certainly see myself putting lots of miles into this jacket this fall/winter. 

Funny that I almost bought the Ina too only that the boutique sold out my size...


----------



## tonkamama

angelastoel said:


> little bit OT, here are my babies:


*angelastoel ~* cute outfit & cute bunnies!!  Love all your IM pieces!!


----------



## tonkamama

hktaitai said:


> Hi hi *Jayne1*, as promised...
> 
> Ghazo in cerise and Baba in grey stripes...  They are not bulky at all, no worries!
> 
> Baba is an absolute no-brainer. Indeed Ghazo is also value-for-money IMHO. I say, go for both
> As usual, I know I'm of no help at all


hktaitai ~ Love your scarfs...  I love scarf...  I will for sure check them out next time I visit my local boutique.


----------



## tonkamama

angelastoel said:


> Thank you! I have never counted, but there are many! I haven't even posted all on here, but I am going to start making collection pics on my blog because a lot of people ask about my jacket collections


Cannot wait to see all of you IM collections on your blog!!  Please let us know once you are done...thanks.


----------



## tonkamama

tb-purselover said:


> Date night! Yay, since a few of you requested to see the purple *Hayworth dress* I wore it just for you all tonight . Of course, SO doesn't know that .
> 
> I still am not sure how to style it so here are pics with slightly different looks. I'm playing around since we had a few hours before leaving. Sorry for the bad pictures, the lighting isn't the best but you get the idea.
> 
> Hayworth dress with ankle boots and Chloe belt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then tried it with my trusty Dana fringe boots and Etoile linen jacket(which needs ironing before we leave):


me too...  I love the dress pairing with dana boots.....  love your long hair!


----------



## KristyDarling

tb-purselover said:


> Date night! Yay, since a few of you requested to see the purple *Hayworth dress* I wore it just for you all tonight . Of course, SO doesn't know that .
> 
> I still am not sure how to style it so here are pics with slightly different looks. I'm playing around since we had a few hours before leaving. Sorry for the bad pictures, the lighting isn't the best but you get the idea.
> 
> Hayworth dress with ankle boots and Chloe belt
> 
> Then tried it with my trusty Dana fringe boots and Etoile linen jacket(which needs ironing before we leave):



  Girl you are rockin those outfits!!!!


----------



## Straight-Laced

amacasa said:


> you never fail to put a smile on my face SL!!!
> 
> Can you please show us your July and Pieric jackets?




I will take some pics for you A 

I absolutely LOVE my Pieric - so glad I went to all the effort to get it!

Almost forgot to add - you look gorgeous in your Hayworth dress - the exact same colour Hayworth I almost bought. . . but someone else snapped it up while I was dithering  lol


----------



## Straight-Laced

*tb-purselover* wow, I love the purple Hayworth on you!!!  
*angelastoel* you have so many great pieces in your IM collection!
And how cute are your bunnies??  Love the expression on the face of the little grey one


----------



## hktaitai

tonkamama said:


> hktaitai ~ Love your scarfs...  I love scarf...  I will for sure check them out next time I visit my local boutique.



Thanks *tonkamama* 
Do post pics once you get yours. There're many nice choices of colors and I can't wait to see which you'll get


----------



## hktaitai

Jayne1 said:


> I was going to buy the IM scarf, but found this instead.  On first glance it looks like my Ina coat, but this one is not oversized, in fact, it fits a bit snug, the weave is much tighter so I think it's heavier (the Ina has an open weave) it does not have drop shoulders like the Ina and it's a different colour, but only those who love IM would notice that it's a different colour, it has the same feel as the Ina.I think it's called the Xabi coat but it fits more like a blazer on me.  If I had found the Xabi first, I would not have bought the Ina.  I don't like anything too sloppy on me and the Ina is a bit sloppy... but I'll try to wear both.
> I've included my Ina for comparison and an on-line modeling shot of the Xabi.  Am I wasting my money on buying things like look too much alike


Of course you're not wasting your money *Jayne1*. They both are fab. And it's only natural that you are drawn to the similar shapes or styles, cos being a stylish woman you know what brings out the best of you! If something suits one well, one'll never get enough of it 
These two are keepers! Mod pics please?


----------



## hktaitai

amacasa said:


> hktaitai.... those scarves are so awesome... the cerise ghazo...



Thanks loads *amacasa*  XX


----------



## hktaitai

jellybebe said:


> And another:



Lovely *jellybebe* 



jellybebe said:


> My last IM goodies for a while... Mati sweater and Noosa sweatshirt, both from the Etoile line.



Can't wait to see your mod pics of these chic tops!


----------



## hktaitai

angelastoel said:


> little bit OT, here are my babies:



Ohmigod! They are ADORABLE!!


----------



## hktaitai

tb-purselover said:


> Date night! Yay, since a few of you requested to see the purple *Hayworth dress* I wore it just for you all tonight . Of course, SO doesn't know that .
> I still am not sure how to style it so here are pics with slightly different looks. I'm playing around since we had a few hours before leaving. Sorry for the bad pictures, the lighting isn't the best but you get the idea.
> Hayworth dress with ankle boots and Chloe belt
> Then tried it with my trusty Dana fringe boots and Etoile linen jacket(which needs ironing before we leave)



Love, love your looks *tb-purselover*  The Hayworth is such a gorgey dress and you look oh so stunning in it


----------



## hktaitai

Straight-Laced said:


> I will take some pics for you A
> 
> I absolutely LOVE my Pieric - so glad I went to all the effort to get it!



Absolutely love the embroidery of the Pieric...... Can't wait, *Straight-Laced*


----------



## birkingal

hktaitai said:


> Hi hi *Jayne1*, as promised...
> 
> Ghazo in cerise and Baba in grey stripes...  They are not bulky at all, no worries!
> 
> Baba is an absolute no-brainer. Indeed Ghazo is also value-for-money IMHO. I say, go for both
> As usual, I know I'm of no help at all


 
*hktaitai*, you are VERY bad for my bank account. My wish list grows each time I see you modelling something. Now I've got a sudden craving for your cerise shawl.


----------



## hktaitai

birkingal said:


> *hktaitai*, you are VERY bad for my bank account. My wish list grows each time I see you modelling something. Now I've got a sudden craving for your cerise shawl.



Sorry *birkingal* :giggles:
The fact is, Ghazo in cerise is charmingly beautiful, which you'll certainly love


----------



## amoree

jellybebe said:


> And another:



Where from? Is it current? looks amazing on you!


----------



## angelastoel

tonkamama said:


> Cannot wait to see all of you IM collections on your blog!!  Please let us know once you are done...thanks.



I decided to make pictures every sunday from a certain categorie.
Today, I pictured the Flana's

Next week I think the Vally jackets will be up! I will of course post them all here too!


----------



## amoree

can anyone report back on the comfiness of the Gatsy zebra pumps? also the gwen/gava pumps (the shorter heel in all black)


----------



## Coreena

juneping said:


> no...i was tempted tho. that seller has a lot of IM stuff. thank goodness the other poster chimed in to warn us.
> i got the dana boots from a french seller and the boucle from a dutch seller. i like them both....they were nice to deal with.
> i've been on this forum for a while and been buying some luxury items. so i believe i can tell knock offs from the real thing plus i work in design field, my eyes are pretty well trained. it's not easy to tell from the photo but it really makes a difference when you hold the items in your hands.
> the dana boots were real as soon as i saw them in person...the fakes just can't have that kind of quality.
> and the boucle...the outnet tag was still attached and i can see from the IM fabric tag...the way the stitches are...and i compare to the burnout tee tag...


You're right Junepings pictures can be very deceptive. Its only when you receive the item, then do you know its fake! Well its good we all know who she is and I will definitely steer clear of her from here on.


----------



## Coreena

Amsterdam said:


> Very funny you mention this, I also contacted this seller about the fact that I thought the label in a jacket I was interested in looked a little off and she responded very angry and defensive, so it was quite obvious there was something going on with her..


We are lucky she was rude to us or else we would have bought the item and that would have been bad!


----------



## Coreena

juneping said:


> the jacket and the boots are IM.


awww very pretty juneping ^^  x


----------



## Coreena

Jaded81 said:


> Have you decided if you are going to keep it or alter it?
> 
> Congrats on the Maeva!!! I have always wanted a fur coat... will live vicariously through you!!


hey jade, No I still cant decide what I should do. I always hate altering clothing. I prefer it to arrive and it fits perfectly ^^ I will either sell this one and then buy another one in the right size 0. It will cost me more to buy it again, freight etc .... Still cant decide Jade! XP


----------



## Coreena

hktaitai said:


> Hi hi *Jayne1*, as promised...
> 
> Ghazo in cerise and Baba in grey stripes...  They are not bulky at all, no worries!
> 
> Baba is an absolute no-brainer. Indeed Ghazo is also value-for-money IMHO. I say, go for both
> As usual, I know I'm of no help at all


Really Lovely pics Hk, as always!


----------



## Coreena

PrincessBal said:


> A detail shot of the Chalk coloured Gary:


You look beautiful Princessbal ^^


----------



## Coreena

jellybebe said:


> Ok because you asked so nicely...


you look really beautiful Jellybebe, Its a really good match to IM's fur coat ^^


----------



## Coreena

angelastoel said:


> no that wasn't necessary.
> Today I suddenly realised I wore a 2009 jacket, a 2010 belt and a 2011 skirt, but it looked like they were made for each other. Something I really like about Isabel Marant her constant style makes her items easy to mix.


gorgerous angela ^^ I so want that jacket of yours XP


----------



## Coreena

Jayne1 said:


> I was going to buy the IM scarf, but found this instead.  On first glance it looks like my Ina coat, but this one is not oversized, in fact, it fits a bit snug, the weave is much tighter so I think it's heavier (the Ina has an open weave) it does not have drop shoulders like the Ina and it's a different colour, but only those who love IM would notice that it's a different colour, it has the same feel as the Ina.
> 
> I think it's called the Xabi coat but it fits more like a blazer on me.  If I had found the Xabi first, I would not have bought the Ina.  I don't like anything too sloppy on me and the Ina is a bit sloppy... but I'll try to wear both.
> 
> I've included my Ina for comparison and an on-line modeling shot of the Xabi.  Am I wasting my money on buying things like look too much alike?


I dont think you are wasting your money. THey are both very different coat ^^ and the colour of the xabia is really special ^^


----------



## Coreena

jellybebe said:


> My last IM goodies for a while... Mati sweater and Noosa sweatshirt, both from the Etoile line.


nice buys  I really love the sweater wtih the black block. So simple and beautiful ^^


----------



## Coreena

angelastoel said:


> little bit OT, here are my babies:


hahahaah so sweet ^^ I still want your bunny matt! its seriously the cuttest thing Ive seen ^^


----------



## Coreena

KristyDarling said:


> They have it but not in my size. Thank you though!!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. Even though the Yosemite cardie is Navajo-inspired, somehow it has a Nordic ski sweater feel to me. It just looks sooooo cozy!
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate the tip! Thanky!   (and always good to discover another IM vendor...I'd never heard of this shop!)
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it's on my wish list! I will just keep my fingers crossed!
> 
> 
> 
> It's supposed to arrive this Tuesday. I can't wait!


I cant wait too XP


----------



## Coreena

tb-purselover said:


> Date night! Yay, since a few of you requested to see the purple *Hayworth dress* I wore it just for you all tonight . Of course, SO doesn't know that .
> 
> I still am not sure how to style it so here are pics with slightly different looks. I'm playing around since we had a few hours before leaving. Sorry for the bad pictures, the lighting isn't the best but you get the idea.
> 
> Hayworth dress with ankle boots and Chloe belt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then tried it with my trusty Dana fringe boots and Etoile linen jacket(which needs ironing before we leave):


TP, you look really goregous in that dress ^^


----------



## Coreena

angelastoel said:


> I decided to make pictures every sunday from a certain categorie.
> Today, I pictured the Flana's
> 
> Next week I think the Vally jackets will be up! I will of course post them all here too!


huh! you have both hehee... you're a very lucky girl angela ^^


----------



## juneping

angelastoel said:


> I decided to make pictures every sunday from a certain categorie.
> Today, I pictured the Flana's
> 
> Next week I think the Vally jackets will be up! I will of course post them all here too!



thanks for posting, the blue one is my all time favourite!!



Coreena said:


> awww very pretty juneping ^^  x



thank you coreena!!


----------



## bgmommy

bgmommy said:


> IM fans and friends...I need a little friendly advice.  I have made too many purchases and must send something back.  I have the taupe Dickers that I wear all the time, but need to decide between the following:
> 
> White Manly (high fringe wedge boot)
> Anthracite Mony (low fringe wedge boot)
> navy and ecru Bekett (velcro wedge sneaker)
> 
> Any advice...would LOVE to keep them all, but also got a couple of Celine bags. Any thoughts ladies???  Thank you in advance!



I finally made my decision - sent back the white manly - just won't get the bang for the buck although such a great statement piece!  LOVE the Becketts and the Monys.  After wearing the Monys I was then contacted the Manlys were available in my size in anthracite.  I must say I was a little bummed, BUT those Mony's are soooo east to wear with anything - just slip them on and go!!!  Thanks for all the input - it REALLY did help!


----------



## Jayne1

tonkamama said:


> *Jayne1 ~* I got the Xabi in grey and I love it...  alto have not wore it yet due to weather ...  but I can certainly see myself putting lots of miles into this jacket this fall/winter.
> 
> Funny that I almost bought the Ina too only that the boutique sold out my size...


What colour is mine, if yours is grey?  Is your a light grey? Did you post pictures of it?

It doesn't look like it fits snug, but it's not overly roomy, even though it looks like a boyfriend style jacket... is it the same for you?

I find the Xabi very warm and heavy, even though it doesn't have a lining.  So, it's not really an indoor jacket, but it's also not a cold weather jacket.  When are we going to wear it?


----------



## kat99

Quick note that Nida in SF had the Lexy jacket in 0 if anybody is interested! It was a very close fit on me though and I typically wear a 0 in Isabel Marant - would be good for somebody very petite!


----------



## Jayne1

hktaitai said:


> Of course you're not wasting your money *Jayne1*. They both are fab. And it's only natural that you are drawn to the similar shapes or styles, cos being a stylish woman you know what brings out the best of you! If something suits one well, one'll never get enough of it
> These two are keepers! Mod pics please?


Thank you!


Coreena said:


> You're right Junepings pictures can be very deceptive. Its only when you receive the item, then do you know its fake! Well its good we all know who she is and I will definitely steer clear of her from here on.


Why is this seller allowed to still be on eBay?  Has she been reported?  I keep opening up her auctions and get so made when I see it's one of hers!


Coreena said:


> hey jade, No I still cant decide what I should do. I always hate altering clothing. I prefer it to arrive and it fits perfectly ^^ I will either sell this one and then buy another one in the right size 0. It will cost me more to buy it again, freight etc .... Still cant decide Jade! XP


I don't like altering either. They either screw it up or don't have the feel of how an item should look. 


Coreena said:


> I dont think you are wasting your money. THey are both very different coat ^^ and the colour of the xabia is really special ^^


Thank you!  I went to buy a scarf and came home with a a jacket.


----------



## Jayne1

angelastoel said:


> I decided to make pictures every sunday from a certain categorie.
> Today, I pictured the Flana's
> 
> Next week I think the Vally jackets will be up! I will of course post them all here too!


They are works of art!! Are they dry-cleanable?

These types of jackets are so hard for me to wear.


----------



## angelastoel

Jayne1 said:


> They are works of art!! Are they dry-cleanable?
> 
> These types of jackets are so hard for me to wear.



They are recommended to dry clean, yes, but because jackets always have a layer in between (like a top) they don't quickly need dry cleaning. I think I will have sleepless nights when I bring them away!


----------



## angelastoel

bgmommy said:


> I finally made my decision - sent back the white manly - just won't get the bang for the buck although such a great statement piece!  LOVE the Becketts and the Monys.  After wearing the Monys I was then contacted the Manlys were available in my size in anthracite.  I must say I was a little bummed, BUT those Mony's are soooo east to wear with anything - just slip them on and go!!!  Thanks for all the input - it REALLY did help!



I really think you made the right decision, I think the monys will give you years of joy, the manly's are a lot harder to wear


----------



## Jayne1

angelastoel said:


> They are recommended to dry clean, yes, but because jackets always have a layer in between (like a top) they don't quickly need dry cleaning. I think I will have sleepless nights when I bring them away!


I was wondering if certain elements of the jackets, like crystals or feathers or certain trimmings need to be covered, so the dry cleaning solvent doesn't ruin them.  I've been told to remove my Chanel jacket's buttons, so they won't get ruined.

Do the IM work-of-art jackets come with a hand tag to tell you what to do?


----------



## bgmommy

angelastoel said:


> I really think you made the right decision, I think the monys will give you years of joy, the manly's are a lot harder to wear



tried to PM you - your box is full!  Thank you for saying so...you made my day!


----------



## Jayne1

bgmommy said:


> I finally made my decision - sent back the white manly - just won't get the bang for the buck although such a great statement piece!  LOVE the Becketts and the Monys.  After wearing the Monys I was then contacted the Manlys were available in my size in anthracite.  I must say I was a little bummed, BUT those Mony's are soooo east to wear with anything - just slip them on and go!!!  Thanks for all the input - it REALLY did help!


White is so hard to wear... also everyone would look at you and say, "oh, she's wearing her white boots again."  

You kept the best ones!


----------



## bgmommy

Jayne1 said:


> White is so hard to wear... also everyone would look at you and say, "oh, she's wearing her white boots again."
> 
> You kept the best ones!



LOL - that is exactly what my husband said and the was the clincher!!!


----------



## angelastoel

Jayne1 said:


> I was wondering if certain elements of the jackets, like crystals or feathers or certain trimmings need to be covered, so the dry cleaning solvent doesn't ruin them.  I've been told to remove my Chanel jacket's buttons, so they won't get ruined.
> 
> Do the IM work-of-art jackets come with a hand tag to tell you what to do?



the tag says "cry clean by specialist only" very vague, but thank you for letting me know, I would be devastated if they ever get ruined!


----------



## angelastoel

bgmommy said:


> tried to PM you - your box is full!  Thank you for saying so...you made my day!



thanks for the heads up, emptied my inbox!


----------



## ScarceNot

Sizes 2 and 3 are showing available in the Cream Yosemite on NAP right now


----------



## birkingal

tb-purselover said:


> Date night! Yay, since a few of you requested to see the purple *Hayworth dress* I wore it just for you all tonight . Of course, SO doesn't know that .
> 
> I still am not sure how to style it so here are pics with slightly different looks. I'm playing around since we had a few hours before leaving. Sorry for the bad pictures, the lighting isn't the best but you get the idea.
> 
> Hayworth dress with ankle boots and Chloe belt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then tried it with my trusty Dana fringe boots and Etoile linen jacket(which needs ironing before we leave):




WHOA! Hot! Hot! Hot!  You look amazing, tb-purselover


----------



## birkingal

angelastoel said:


> Thank you! I have never counted, but there are many! I haven't even posted all on here, but I am going to start making collection pics on my blog because a lot of people ask about my jacket collections



That's a great idea. I'm sure there are many who are keen to see your jacket collection.


----------



## birkingal

PrincessBal said:


> A detail shot of the Chalk coloured Gary:




I love this look. The slouchy army green pants with rocker type top and such a lady like but edgy Gary jacket. Stunning!


----------



## birkingal

hktaitai said:


> Sorry *birkingal* :giggles:
> The fact is, Ghazo in cerise is charmingly beautiful, which you'll certainly love



I'm in loooove. My only consolation is it's far cheaper than a Hermes shawl!


----------



## angelastoel

ScarceNot said:


> Sizes 2 and 3 are showing available in the Cream Yosemite on NAP right now



I already saw one on ebay (size 1) for more than 900 euro! While the original price is 600-ish, kinda crazy!


----------



## Jayne1

angelastoel said:


> Thank you! I have never counted, but there are many! I haven't even posted all on here, but I am going to start making collection pics on my blog because a lot of people ask about my jacket collections


And I don't know why, but I want the year of the jacket too, when you post your collection.  Even the season...


----------



## Jayne1

birkingal said:


> I love this look. The slouchy army green pants with rocker type top and such a lady like but edgy Gary jacket. Stunning!


I wish I could carry this off...


----------



## mandicakes

tonkamama said:


> me too... I love the dress pairing with dana boots..... love your long hair!


 

What a fantasic look!  You rock so many IM items   Can I ask about the sizing of the Hayworth? Was it true to size?

http://www.findmeamuse.com


----------



## tonkamama

Jayne1 said:


> What colour is mine, if yours is grey?  Is your a light grey? Did you post pictures of it?
> 
> It doesn't look like it fits snug, but it's not overly roomy, even though it looks like a boyfriend style jacket... is it the same for you?
> 
> I find the Xabi very warm and heavy, even though it doesn't have a lining.  So, it's not really an indoor jacket, but it's also not a cold weather jacket.  When are we going to wear it?



*Jayne1 ~ *I think yours are  Bordeaux (pls refer to small pic of Bordeaux).  Please refer to post # 2350 page 157 for pictures I posted.  Later I found out this coat is called Xabi.  http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/isabel-marant-clothes-and-accessories-660254-157.html 

Yes this coat is not fitted like my other IM jackets, but not overly roomy either which I prefer and I think it is a perfect "boyfriend" style coat for me.  I also like the length but wish it was 2 inches shorter then it will be perfect.  I plan on just wearing the coat with a simple shirt and tight legging & booties just like below pairing picture.





*I know I am not sure when to wear it either ...  just feel good of seeing this baby in my closet...*


----------



## mandicakes

angelastoel said:


> I decided to make pictures every sunday from a certain categorie.
> Today, I pictured the Flana's
> 
> Next week I think the Vally jackets will be up! I will of course post them all here too!


 
Ooh!  I'm in love with your Flana's!  If you ever have a moment of insanity and decide to sell one please let me know 

http://www.findmeamuse.com


----------



## mandicakes

bgmommy said:


> I finally made my decision - sent back the white manly - just won't get the bang for the buck although such a great statement piece! LOVE the Becketts and the Monys. After wearing the Monys I was then contacted the Manlys were available in my size in anthracite. I must say I was a little bummed, BUT those Mony's are soooo east to wear with anything - just slip them on and go!!! Thanks for all the input - it REALLY did help!


 
I'm so glad you finally made the decision. That was such a tough call.  You have any action shots wearing them? 

http://www.findmeamuse.com


----------



## tonkamama

angelastoel said:


> I decided to make pictures every sunday from a certain categorie.
> Today, I pictured the Flana's
> 
> Next week I think the Vally jackets will be up! I will of course post them all here too!



*angelastoel* ~ 

Love love love!!   I really hope Ms. Marant will come up the same or similar designs next season, i already putting my name down with boutiques for immediate notification of new season S/S arrival!!


----------



## Jayne1

tonkamama said:


> *Jayne1 ~ *I think yours are  Bordeaux (pls refer to small pic of Bordeaux).  Please refer to post # 2350 page 157 for pictures I posted.  Later I found out this coat is called Xabi.  http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/isabel-marant-clothes-and-accessories-660254-157.html
> 
> Yes this coat is not fitted like my other IM jackets, but not overly roomy either which I prefer and I think it is a perfect "boyfriend" style coat for me.  I also like the length but wish it was 2 inches shorter then it will be perfect.  I plan on just wearing the coat with a simple shirt and tight legging & booties just like below pairing picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I know I am not sure when to wear it either ...  just feel good of seeing this baby in my closet...*


The reason I didn't think my Xabi was the Bordeaux is because I had the chance to buy the Ina Bordeaux (but decided it was too wine-coloured for what I wanted) and bought the grey Ina instead.  My Xabi looks more brownish grey... but I'm glad the store didn't have a choice between the brownish grey and yours because I would never be able to decide which I like better!!  I just love greys.

I still think the Xabi is a better coat than the Ina because my Ina is so roomy, it feels sloppy.  I hope I get some wear out of it.  I can't wait to wear the Xabi!!


----------



## bgmommy

mandicakes said:


> I'm so glad you finally made the decision. That was such a tough call.  You have any action shots wearing them?
> 
> http://www.findmeamuse.com



No, but I'll work on that...as you know I was thinking of sending those back even BEFORE the Balmain sale and then I found the Isabel Marant leather jacket I had been wanting and THEN the Celine phantom I wanted arrived - Oh boy am I in trouble!!!  When it rains it pours and now I have to sit tight!


----------



## tonkamama

bgmommy said:


> I finally made my decision - sent back the white manly - just won't get the bang for the buck although such a great statement piece!  LOVE the Becketts and the Monys.  After wearing the Monys I was then contacted the Manlys were available in my size in anthracite.  I must say I was a little bummed, BUT those Mony's are soooo east to wear with anything - just slip them on and go!!!  Thanks for all the input - it REALLY did help!


*bgmommy ~* Totally agree!!  The other day I saw a girl wearing Mony boots with a simply outfit and I just couldn't take my eyes off her boots!!  It was so stylish and yet easy and effortless chic!!


----------



## tonkamama

Jayne1 said:


> I was wondering if certain elements of the jackets, like crystals or feathers or certain trimmings need to be covered, so the dry cleaning solvent doesn't ruin them.  I've been told to remove my Chanel jacket's buttons, so they won't get ruined.
> 
> Do the IM work-of-art jackets come with a hand tag to tell you what to do?


*Jayne1 ~ *you are right, I often have to pay more on dry clean bills on these type of jackets...  cus dry cleaner needs to conduct extra works on taking them off and putting them back or do the wrapping by hands.  Once I have to pay double to wrap every buttons with foils...  and I happened have lots of buttons on that jacket being dry cleaned....  oh also I made good friend with my dry cleaner since I can only count on her to extend the life of my passion...


----------



## Coreena

bgmommy said:


> I finally made my decision - sent back the white manly - just won't get the bang for the buck although such a great statement piece!  LOVE the Becketts and the Monys.  After wearing the Monys I was then contacted the Manlys were available in my size in anthracite.  I must say I was a little bummed, BUT those Mony's are soooo east to wear with anything - just slip them on and go!!!  Thanks for all the input - it REALLY did help!


hey bgmommy! good choice ^^ Monys are TDF! I really cant wait till 30 september IM fashion show woohoo!


----------



## justinanicole

faintlymacabre said:


> I really want to buy this sweater, but I'm having trouble finding it...


OMG I am an Isabel fanatic.  I just bought a new loose etoile jacket at Fred Segal yesterday in Santa Monica.  Lucky I got the last one!! I saw a few good hard to get pieces on this site.  sizefiveplease dot com they have a fur....some sold out now but the customer service told me they get new consignment finds all the time and have a couple clients selling isabel


----------



## Coreena

Jayne1 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Why is this seller allowed to still be on eBay?  Has she been reported?  I keep opening up her auctions and get so made when I see it's one of hers!
> 
> I don't like altering either. They either screw it up or don't have the feel of how an item should look.
> 
> Thank you!  I went to buy a scarf and came home with a a jacket.


hey Jayne, She is allowed to sell because *bay sucks! lol .. They never do anything when you tell them its fake. They just allow some poor victim to buy it. *bay really needs to lift their game 

Yes I totally agree with you, thats why im so undecided. im really scared it will spoil the whole look  atm I really cant wear it its way too big! i look like im wearing a hot air ballon  

hahaha, ive been down that road too many times ^^. Its so so hard to resist temptation Xp


----------



## tb-purselover

juneping said:


> i love the dress with the dana boots...hope you had a great date night.


Thanks Juneping! Yes, I went with the boots and blazer.



tonkamama said:


> me too...  I love the dress pairing with dana boots.....  love your long hair!


Yes, the boots are the best with the dress. Thank you for the complements on my hair too .



KristyDarling said:


> Girl you are rockin those outfits!!!!


Thanks sweetie!



hktaitai said:


> Love, love your looks *tb-purselover* The Hayworth is such a gorgey dress and you look oh so stunning in it


Yes, I love this dress and am so happy I was able to find one. Thank so much, you all make me feel so good!



Coreena said:


> TP, you look really goregous in that dress ^^


 Thanks! You have me blushing.



birkingal said:


> WHOA! Hot! Hot! Hot! You look amazing, tb-purselover


Awww, thanks so much .



Straight-Laced said:


> *tb-purselover* wow, I love the purple Hayworth on you!!!


Thank you so much Straight-Laced! It means a lot coming from you. Yes, I have the July jacket with the turq beads. I love it so.

I can't wait to see pics of your Pieric! Please do post some so we can all drool over it .


----------



## tb-purselover

Angel we all love your Flanas so much. Thank you for taking the time to post pictures of them so we can all drool. I can't wait to see more of your jackets!

Your bunnies are SO cute!



angelastoel said:


> I decided to make pictures every sunday from a certain categorie.
> Today, I pictured the Flana's
> 
> Next week I think the Vally jackets will be up! I will of course post them all here too!


----------



## tb-purselover

Modeling pics pretty please! 



jellybebe said:


> My last IM goodies for a while... Mati sweater and Noosa sweatshirt, both from the Etoile line.


----------



## tb-purselover

bgmommy said:


> LOL - that is exactly what my husband said and the was the clincher!!!



bgmommy, we would love to see pics of you modeling them. I know it was a tough decision, but I think you made the right call.


----------



## tb-purselover

mandicakes said:


> What a fantasic look!  You rock so many IM items   Can I ask about the sizing of the Hayworth? Was it true to size?



Hi mandicakes, thanks! It is a sz 1. It runs true to IM sizing LAST season (s/s2011) lol.


----------



## mandicakes

bgmommy said:


> No, but I'll work on that...as you know I was thinking of sending those back even BEFORE the Balmain sale and then I found the Isabel Marant leather jacket I had been wanting and THEN the Celine phantom I wanted arrived - Oh boy am I in trouble!!! When it rains it pours and now I have to sit tight!


 
You are hilarious! I think I've found my spending twin (shopping equivalent)  And I thought I had gone on a spending bender recently    It's always the way though. There is nothing you want for ages and then bam... everything comes.  Do all of your Balmain fit?  

http://www.findmeamuse.com


----------



## mandicakes

tb-purselover said:


> Hi mandicakes, thanks! It is a sz 1. It runs true to IM sizing LAST season (s/s2011) lol.


 
Ah.. perfect thanks. I've been eyeing one off and was unsure of sizing

http://www.findmeamuse.com


----------



## tonkamama

Jayne1 said:


> The reason I didn't think my Xabi was the Bordeaux is because I had the chance to buy the Ina Bordeaux (but decided it was too wine-coloured for what I wanted) and bought the grey Ina instead.  My Xabi looks more brownish grey... but I'm glad the store didn't have a choice between the brownish grey and yours because I would never be able to decide which I like better!!  I just love greys.
> 
> I still think the Xabi is a better coat than the Ina because my Ina is so roomy, it feels sloppy.  I hope I get some wear out of it.  I can't wait to wear the Xabi!!



Wow... brownish grey!!! ~ indeed I like what it sounds... Please kindly post mod pic when you get a chance.  

Now is officially FALL... cannot wait to sport all my NEW jackets (IM & non-IMs) !!!


----------



## jellybebe

Thank you Kristy, Amacasa, Tonkamama, Hktaitai, Coreena and Amoree for your sweet comments! I apologize if I missed anyone. The Zara coat is a size M and I bought it earlier this month, so it's still in stores. I really wish I could have gotten my hands on the Acebo but I missed it by a few months (might as well have been a few seasons!). I will post mod pics of the sweater and sweatshirt soon.


----------



## am2022

hi there ... thanks for the pics again.. really appreciate all the effort...

by the way, i was going to make my final decision between keep or return on our fur acebo look alike last night.. but can't find the Zara return paperwork...

so i guess its going to be a keeper.... 

will try and post pics soon!



jellybebe said:


> Thank you Kristy, Amacasa, Tonkamama, Hktaitai, Coreena and Amoree for your sweet comments! I apologize if I missed anyone. The Zara coat is a size M and I bought it earlier this month, so it's still in stores. I really wish I could have gotten my hands on the Acebo but I missed it by a few months (might as well have been a few seasons!). I will post mod pics of the sweater and sweatshirt soon.


----------



## jellybebe

by the way, i was going to make my final decision between keep or return on our fur acebo look alike last night.. but can't find the Zara return paperwork...

so i guess its going to be a keeper.... 

will try and post pics soon![/QUOTE]

Oh no, so annoying! Well I'm sure it looks fantastic on you.


----------



## Jayne1

tonkamama said:


> Wow... brownish grey!!! ~ indeed I like what it sounds... Please kindly post mod pic when you get a chance.
> 
> Now is officially FALL... cannot wait to sport all my NEW jackets (IM & non-IMs) !!!


It's not fall weather here though -- it's mid 20's and I still cannot wear my new IM jackets. I'm looking forward to wearing them!


----------



## Jayne1

I'm starting to sound like a broken recored and I've complained about this before, but this *clarcave* seller on *Bay is really upsetting me!

I usually buy in stores, but in my spare time, I check out *Bay and this seller's listings are ridiculous!  First, she has only one or two pictures, always from a distance with no close-ups and you can barely see the tag, which doesn't even look like IM to me. 

Her items are so random, they don't even look like an IM design.

As I wrote, I usually buy in stores, so I'm not about to purchase from this woman, but I cannot believe that she doesn't have more negatives!!  I keep checking -- when is she going to get more negs from buyers claiming she sold a fake.. and she doesn't!

Are we allowed to post links so I can show those who haven't searched what I mean?


----------



## birkingal

I've just noticed that my Bordeaux Lexy seem to be pilling quite a bit. Anyone has this issue or maybe I'm just a little too rough? I've managed to find a pair of ankle boots that looked very similar to the Dicker which were custom made for my tiny size 34 feet.


----------



## amoree

Just purchased these two babies on netaporter.  Free express international until Oct 7!
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/164274
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/164299

Was also tossing up on the Gatsby heels.  Can anyone tell me if their compfy??


----------



## mandicakes

amoree said:


> Just purchased these two babies on netaporter. Free express international until Oct 7!
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/164274
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/164299
> 
> Was also tossing up on the Gatsby heels. Can anyone tell me if their compfy??


 
Nice buys. You will get so much wear out of them. I've tried the Gatsby heels on (I haven't sucumbed to purchasing them yet) and found them good. Better than the poppy's. I think they are goregous!


----------



## mandicakes

birkingal said:


> I've just noticed that my Bordeaux Lexy seem to be pilling quite a bit. Anyone has this issue or maybe I'm just a little too rough? I've managed to find a pair of ankle boots that looked very similar to the Dicker which were custom made for my tiny size 34 feet.


 
I have to say your shoes look amazing!  You literally can't tell the difference.  Glad you finally got them.   

I got a Lexy too and found the same thing and I've been super precious with it. It think it has to do with the fabric rather than being rough. Anyone else found the same?


----------



## Chanel 0407

I wore my Lexy to the airport the other day and found this too. 



mandicakes said:


> I have to say your shoes look amazing! You literally can't tell the difference. Glad you finally got them.
> 
> I got a Lexy too and found the same thing and I've been super precious with it. It think it has to do with the fabric rather than being rough. Anyone else found the same?


----------



## shamrock0421

It's a horrible picture - but I figured since I just posted on the Bal thread - I would post here too.  This is what I wore in to NYC a couple of weekends ago.  IM burnout w/Bal leather jacket.  (And my beloved '05 Bordeaux Twiggy).


----------



## oatmella

birkingal said:


> I've just noticed that my Bordeaux Lexy seem to be pilling quite a bit. Anyone has this issue or maybe I'm just a little too rough? I've managed to find a pair of ankle boots that looked very similar to the Dicker which were custom made for my tiny size 34 feet.



Just read your blog post about the boots (love your blog, btw!) - and they look exactly the same as the Dicker boots!  Wondering if they make them in non tiny sizes as well, lol.
I think the Lexy's fabric is just prone to pilling!


----------



## juneping

birkingal said:


> I've just noticed that my Bordeaux Lexy seem to be pilling quite a bit. Anyone has this issue or maybe I'm just a little too rough? I've managed to find a pair of ankle boots that looked very similar to the Dicker which were custom made for my tiny size 34 feet.



love the lexy on you....34, wow, very small feet. i read your blog about this pair of booties...perfect!!



shamrock0421 said:


> It's a horrible picture - but I figured since I just posted on the Bal thread - I would post here too.  This is what I wore in to NYC a couple of weekends ago.  IM burnout w/Bal leather jacket.  (And my beloved '05 Bordeaux Twiggy).
> 
> View attachment 1493878



 bordeaux is such an awesome color. i can't have enough of it.


----------



## omardiaz89

^ i love bordeaux.


----------



## KristyDarling

shamrock0421 said:


> It's a horrible picture - but I figured since I just posted on the Bal thread - I would post here too.  This is what I wore in to NYC a couple of weekends ago.  IM burnout w/Bal leather jacket.  (And my beloved '05 Bordeaux Twiggy).
> 
> View attachment 1493878



You look HOT, Shamrock!!!  I *just* got my bordeaux Pooka tee today and the way you styled yours is pretty dang close to how I was planning to to it, LOL!  So cool how Bal bags are the natural companion to IM clothes....they work so perfectly together!


----------



## am2022

Sham ... You are too adorable!!!


shamrock0421 said:


> It's a horrible picture - but I figured since I just posted on the Bal thread - I would post here too.  This is what I wore in to NYC a couple of weekends ago.  IM burnout w/Bal leather jacket.  (And my beloved '05 Bordeaux Twiggy).
> 
> View attachment 1493878


----------



## KristyDarling

birkingal said:


> I've just noticed that my Bordeaux Lexy seem to be pilling quite a bit. Anyone has this issue or maybe I'm just a little too rough? I've managed to find a pair of ankle boots that looked very similar to the Dicker which were custom made for my tiny size 34 feet.



Mine is pilling, too. I think it's the nature of the material, unfortunately. Mine started to pill from the very beginning but strangely enough, it somehow hasn't gotten worse (and I've worn it A LOT). It seems like it's always been there, KWIM? It used to bother me but I don't even notice it anymore. 

By the way, awesome Dickeresque booties!!


----------



## Jayne1

amoree said:


> Just purchased these two babies on netaporter.  Free express international until Oct 7!
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/164274
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/164299
> 
> Was also tossing up on the Gatsby heels.  Can anyone tell me if their compfy??


I have the cardigan style of your sweater. I posted pictures many pages back... mine sheds a bit... let me know if yours doesn't and if you know how to make it stop. lol


----------



## Jayne1

shamrock0421 said:


> It's a horrible picture - but I figured since I just posted on the Bal thread - I would post here too.  This is what I wore in to NYC a couple of weekends ago.  IM burnout w/Bal leather jacket.  (And my beloved '05 Bordeaux Twiggy).
> 
> View attachment 1493878


Is your burnout tee not see-through?  I tried it on and you could see right through it so I didn't get it.


----------



## am2022

Too cute M!!!
I've used mine twice and haven't been paying attention but would love some advice on prevention if any!!!
With young kids around maybe it's unavoidable??
Enjoy your jacket as it looks great!!!


TE=birkingal;20014294]I've just noticed that my Bordeaux Lexy seem to be pilling quite a bit. Anyone has this issue or maybe I'm just a little too rough? I've managed to find a pair of ankle boots that looked very similar to the Dicker which were custom made for my tiny size 34 feet. 







[/QUOTE]


----------



## juneping

i found this blog (by a boutique in canada)...i really love their IM collection!!
http://mischboutique.blogspot.com/search/label/Isabel Marant


----------



## birkingal

KristyDarling said:


> Mine is pilling, too. I think it's the nature of the material, unfortunately. Mine started to pill from the very beginning but strangely enough, it somehow hasn't gotten worse (and I've worn it A LOT). It seems like it's always been there, KWIM? It used to bother me but I don't even notice it anymore.
> 
> By the way, awesome Dickeresque booties!!




*Mandicakes*, you're so pretty! You look waaaay too young to be a mom of a 10 year old! Fingers crossed, the boots seem to withstand quite a bit of battering. 

*oatmella*, thank you for the compliment! So sweet of you. I was amazed at how similar they are to the Dickers. I don't suppose IM will be too happy with this company but I hope they consider making the shoes in a smaller size too.

*juneping*, do tell. If there's one thing I could change about my body, it'd be my feet. When I was pregnant, everyone warned me that my feet would grow at least a size. Well, it never happened!

*KirstyDarling*, whew. I'm so glad I'm not the only one!! I'm just relieved to know that it won't get any worse.

Ladies, thank you for all your input. I did think it was rather weird that the material started pilling after 1 wear.


----------



## birkingal

shamrock0421 said:


> It's a horrible picture - but I figured since I just posted on the Bal thread - I would post here too.  This is what I wore in to NYC a couple of weekends ago.  IM burnout w/Bal leather jacket.  (And my beloved '05 Bordeaux Twiggy).
> 
> View attachment 1493878



WHOA! *Shamrock*! You hot sexy lady, you! I'm totally loving the rocker chic look.


----------



## Coreena

birkingal said:


> I've just noticed that my Bordeaux Lexy seem to be pilling quite a bit. Anyone has this issue or maybe I'm just a little too rough? I've managed to find a pair of ankle boots that looked very similar to the Dicker which were custom made for my tiny size 34 feet.


You look beautiful birkingal ^^ You're right about the lexy, Im really careful when wearing it. But I have to say its really comfy on ^^ You have feet like my mum, she has to go overseas to buy shoes they will feet her little feet  Those shoes are such a good match, honestly If you didnt tell me I would have thought they were dickers!


----------



## birkingal

Coreena said:


> You look beautiful birkingal ^^ You're right about the lexy, Im really careful when wearing it. But I have to say its really comfy on ^^ You have feet like my mum, she has to go overseas to buy shoes they will feet her little feet  Those shoes are such a good match, honestly If you didnt tell me I would have thought they were dickers!



*Coreena*  I'm touched by your compliment. Thank you. You're right, I find the Lexy is not only comfy, it really elevates any casual outfit I've got on. I hear your mom's pain. It's next to impossible buying shoes here. I have to trawl on eBay or stock up when I'm in Hong Kong. If these boots don't fall apart by winter, I might get another pair in a different color.


----------



## Coreena

birkingal said:


> *Coreena*  I'm touched by your compliment. Thank you. You're right, I find the Lexy is not only comfy, it really elevates any casual outfit I've got on. I hear your mom's pain. It's next to impossible buying shoes here. I have to trawl on eBay or stock up when I'm in Hong Kong. If these boots don't fall apart by winter, I might get another pair in a different color.


I totally agree with you how it elevates any casual outfit, I really wish I had purchased the navy as well from mytheresa when i had the chance. Now if i ever want to buy it, it will double the price on bay XP I thought I had it bad! im a size 35.5 -36 just made it to enable me to buy shoes! My poor mum hates it when i try on her shoes she says i stretch them out and then she has to go overseas to buy more hehehe .... I dont touch them anymore XP 

From the pictures they look pretty good quality to me ^^ and at that price, its a steal! I cant believe they make it for you from scratch! thats really good service! tho a month is quite a while to wait for a pair of shoes XP You're very patient birkingal ^^


----------



## shamrock0421

Hi there.
Yes, it's totally see through.
The lighting in that picture is bad - so it isn't as obvious.



Jayne1 said:


> Is your burnout tee not see-through? I tried it on and you could see right through it so I didn't get it.


----------



## shamrock0421

Thank you so much.
Have you posted pictures yet?
I am looking forward to seeing them.
One of the things I am loving about so many pictures in this thread are the IM pieces paired with the Bal pieces!  
They do look amazing together!
Thanks again, amiga!



KristyDarling said:


> You look HOT, Shamrock!!!  I *just* got my bordeaux Pooka tee today and the way you styled yours is pretty dang close to how I was planning to to it, LOL! So cool how Bal bags are the natural companion to IM clothes....they work so perfectly together!


----------



## shamrock0421

Whoa!!!  You look awesome!
What kind of jeans are you wearing?
They look fabu on you!



birkingal said:


> I've just noticed that my Bordeaux Lexy seem to be pilling quite a bit. Anyone has this issue or maybe I'm just a little too rough? I've managed to find a pair of ankle boots that looked very similar to the Dicker which were custom made for my tiny size 34 feet.


----------



## shamrock0421

*Birkingal*, *Amascasa*, *KirstyDarling*, *Juneping*, *Omardiaz*

Thank you for the sweet words about a really bad picture!   
You ladies are the best.


----------



## juneping

Jayne1 said:


> Is your burnout tee not see-through?  I tried it on and you could see right through it so I didn't get it.



you can wear a black cami underneath...


----------



## birkingal

shamrock0421 said:


> Whoa!!!  You look awesome!
> What kind of jeans are you wearing?
> They look fabu on you!



Thank you, *shamrock*! So sweet of you. These are Uniqlo + J jeans. They cost approximately £29.99 including alteration.


----------



## shamrock0421

Wow!
But they are PRICELESS for how good you look in them!

It's so funny, I have tried every pair of premium denim known to man.
I just never find a pair that work for me and always go back to my Levi's and my Lucky Brand denim!




birkingal said:


> Thank you, *shamrock*! So sweet of you. These are Uniqlo + J jeans. They cost approximately £29.99 including alteration.


----------



## birkingal

shamrock0421 said:


> Wow!
> But they are PRICELESS for how good you look in them!
> 
> It's so funny, I have tried every pair of premium denim known to man.
> I just never find a pair that work for me and always go back to my Levi's and my Lucky Brand denim!




From now onwards, whenever I wear these jeans, I'm going to remember your kind comment.  I used to wear James Jeans which are still my favorite but I've also become addicted to Uniqlo denims too. They're cheap but the quality is awesome. Speaking of Levi's, 16 years ago, I snitched my younger brother's old 501s and wore them down to the ground. On one hot summer day, I decided to cut off the legs because of the stifling heat. These days, cut offs are all the rage. Who knew I was fashionable before my time?


----------



## KristyDarling

birkingal said:


> From now onwards, whenever I wear these jeans, I'm going to remember your kind comment.  I used to wear James Jeans which are still my favorite but I've also become addicted to Uniqlo denims too. They're cheap but the quality is awesome. Speaking of Levi's, 16 years ago, I snitched my younger brother's old 501s and wore them down to the ground. On one hot summer day, I decided to cut off the legs because of the stifling heat. These days, cut offs are all the rage. Who knew I was fashionable before my time?



James Jeans Twiggys are my all-time favorites!! Not only are they insanely flattering, they are the most cost-effective of all the premium denims....and they last FOREVER. I have around 15 pairs that have been in constant rotation for the last 3 years and they look as good as the day I bought them.  But too bad we don't have Uniqlo because now you've piqued my interest in their denim!


----------



## am2022

will need to check out this denim kristydarling.. thanks again!

Been on the fence with the khaki franklins.... Kristy how about a mod pic of the franklins?  i don't think ive ever seen that here on TPF????!!!!....


----------



## am2022

Birkingal.. i heard uniqlo makes good cotton shirts ... my friend buys the XS / Small mens cotton shirts... do you have any of those?  been wanting some nice cotton shirts to wear under leather/ tweed jackets...  
Love love your mod shot!


----------



## KristyDarling

amacasa said:


> will need to check out this denim kristydarling.. thanks again!
> 
> Been on the fence with the khaki franklins.... Kristy how about a mod pic of the franklins?  i don't think ive ever seen that here on TPF????!!!!....



Huh! Good point, you're right I don't recall seeing anyone's mod pics of the Franklins here! I will work on fulfilling your request.   I just wore mine over the weekend to a party, with skinny jeans and a floaty blouse. DH approved.  I *highly* recommend the Franklins....especially in khaki!!! Mine are black because they will go with more things in my wardrobe, but I often regret that I didn't go for the khakis because they have so much more *impact* than black. Don't get me wrong, black Franklins are HOT but the khaki's have more "special" factor!

For being 4-inch heels, they are surprisingly comfy. Would I go on a 2-hour shopping trip with them? No. But for a night out where you will be driving/cabbing, or a nice dinner with your SO, you can't go wrong with Franklins! They are incredibly sexy and flattering!!


----------



## KristyDarling

amacasa said:


> will need to check out this denim kristydarling.. thanks again!



Just wanted to mention -- if you're interested in James Twiggys, you *must* check out their China Doll wash. It's their most popular wash for very good reason. Very hip, slightly retro 80s (reminds me of my Gloria Vanderbilts from the good ole days!), and so flattering! http://www.shopbop.com/twiggy-pocke...brand-shopbysize-chosen-viewall&colorId=15939


----------



## shamrock0421

Looks like there is a store in SoHo (that I missed) and they are opening 2 more NYC locations.  Once I finally lose the rest of this chub - I am definitely going to try some on next time I'm in the City!  I LOVE this forum!  So many great tips and advice!  

And now we will also give you bragging rights for starting the cut-off jeans/shorts trend!




birkingal said:


> From now onwards, whenever I wear these jeans, I'm going to remember your kind comment.  I used to wear James Jeans which are still my favorite but I've also become addicted to Uniqlo denims too. They're cheap but the quality is awesome. Speaking of Levi's, 16 years ago, I snitched my younger brother's old 501s and wore them down to the ground. On one hot summer day, I decided to cut off the legs because of the stifling heat. These days, cut offs are all the rage. Who knew I was fashionable before my time?


----------



## am2022

IM ladies... i called for my franklins and SA says they got the Xity coat as well.
am i right in understanding that the Xity and Xabi are one and the same???

Im really confused now...  Tonka and Kristy how is the xabi looking like??? mod pics will be awesome!!!


----------



## am2022

OH THANKS kristy..
will check on my lunch break then!!!



KristyDarling said:


> Just wanted to mention -- if you're interested in James Twiggys, you *must* check out their China Doll wash. It's their most popular wash for very good reason. Very hip, slightly retro 80s (reminds me of my Gloria Vanderbilts from the good ole days!), and so flattering! http://www.shopbop.com/twiggy-pocke...brand-shopbysize-chosen-viewall&colorId=15939


----------



## shamrock0421

:::butting in:::

Please tell me more about these James Jeans.
I need to know!
More than that - now I am dying to see your new R & B pants and your IM Pooka.
You're killing me with the fabulosity.

Don't know where you live - but if you want me to hook you up with a pair of Uniqlo - I'll send you a PM next time I'm heading in to the City and you can send me your sizing information.  Would be happy to try for you.

:::butting back out again:::



KristyDarling said:


> James Jeans Twiggys are my all-time favorites!! Not only are they insanely flattering, they are the most cost-effective of all the premium denims....and they last FOREVER. I have around 15 pairs that have been in constant rotation for the last 3 years and they look as good as the day I bought them. But too bad we don't have Uniqlo because now you've piqued my interest in their denim!


----------



## shamrock0421

Can you stand it that I'm butting in again?
These are my dream boots.
I saw them at a fabulous consignment store in NYC - but they were not my size.
It's only possible to get them on EBay now, correct?
More mod shots to look forward to from you now!  


KristyDarling said:


> Huh! Good point, you're right I don't recall seeing anyone's mod pics of the Franklins here! I will work on fulfilling your request.  I just wore mine over the weekend to a party, with skinny jeans and a floaty blouse. DH approved.  I *highly* recommend the Franklins....especially in khaki!!! Mine are black because they will go with more things in my wardrobe, but I often regret that I didn't go for the khakis because they have so much more *impact* than black. Don't get me wrong, black Franklins are HOT but the khaki's have more "special" factor!
> 
> For being 4-inch heels, they are surprisingly comfy. Would I go on a 2-hour shopping trip with them? No. But for a night out where you will be driving/cabbing, or a nice dinner with your SO, you can't go wrong with Franklins! They are incredibly sexy and flattering!!


----------



## shamrock0421

Okay - I swear I am sold on these just from the pictures.

Hey - can I make an annoying request?
Because I'm all about stalking you today (apparently)!

Could you wear these with the Pooka and the Franklin's for your mod pix?

This way, I can stop driving you crazy.
Until the R & B pants come in, of course.




KristyDarling said:


> Just wanted to mention -- if you're interested in James Twiggys, you *must* check out their China Doll wash. It's their most popular wash for very good reason. Very hip, slightly retro 80s (reminds me of my Gloria Vanderbilts from the good ole days!), and so flattering! http://www.shopbop.com/twiggy-pocke...brand-shopbysize-chosen-viewall&colorId=15939


----------



## Jayne1

amacasa said:


> IM ladies... i called for my franklins and SA says they got the Xity coat as well.
> am i right in understanding that the Xity and Xabi are one and the same???
> 
> Im really confused now...  Tonka and Kristy how is the xabi looking like??? mod pics will be awesome!!!


Is there an Xity?  Who has one?

Here are my Ina and Xabi side by side... don't have modeling pictures yet. And it's still far too hot and humid to wear them.  The Xabi on the right is a much slimmer cut that the huge and oversized Ina on the left.  Although it doesn't look it at all.


----------



## am2022

oh.. thanks jayne..
then maybe it is the xabi coat she was referring...

its hard when you are calling for shoes.. and they go oh by the way, we got new coats in... geezz.. i haven't even worn the bluish charley one???




Jayne1 said:


> Is there an Xity? Who has one?
> 
> Here are my Ina and Xabi side by side... don't have modeling pictures yet. And it's still far too hot and humid to wear them. The Xabi on the right is a much slimmer cut that the huge and oversized Ina on the left. Although it doesn't look it at all.


----------



## birkingal

amacasa said:


> Birkingal.. i heard uniqlo makes good cotton shirts ... my friend buys the XS / Small mens cotton shirts... do you have any of those?  been wanting some nice cotton shirts to wear under leather/ tweed jackets...
> Love love your mod shot!



*amacasa*, thank you! Thank goodness none of you noticed that I was wearing my Yummie Tummie vest to push that sucker in place    Funnily enough yes. I buy my t-shirts and collared shirts from Uniqlo. They're cheap and boy do they last!


----------



## birkingal

shamrock0421 said:


> Looks like there is a store in SoHo (that I missed) and they are opening 2 more NYC locations.  Once I finally lose the rest of this chub - I am definitely going to try some on next time I'm in the City!  I LOVE this forum!  So many great tips and advice!
> 
> And now we will also give you bragging rights for starting the cut-off jeans/shorts trend!



*shamrock*, you're not saying you're chubby, are you?!   You have a great figure!    I started the trend without knowing it. I was backpacking in Crete when the weather got hotter and hotter. I was too lazy to shop so I took out my swiss army knife and snipped the legs off. These days, cut offs are selling for more than $100!!


----------



## birkingal

KristyDarling said:


> James Jeans Twiggys are my all-time favorites!! Not only are they insanely flattering, they are the most cost-effective of all the premium denims....and they last FOREVER. I have around 15 pairs that have been in constant rotation for the last 3 years and they look as good as the day I bought them.  But too bad we don't have Uniqlo because now you've piqued my interest in their denim!



I've never considered Twiggys but now that you've mentioned it, I'd better take a look.  I used to get stopped by strangers inquiring about my jeans whenever I wore my James Jeans Hunters out


----------



## Jayne1

birkingal said:


> *amacasa*, thank you! Thank goodness none of you noticed that I was wearing my Yummie Tummie vest to push that sucker in place    Funnily enough yes. I buy my t-shirts and collared shirts from Uniqlo. They're cheap and boy do they last!


Completely off topic, but I just had to ask about something I read on your blog -- did you immediately take your fabulous thrift find of the Chanel tweed jacket from 2006 S/S to the dry cleaners?

The reason I ask is that I also bought a well priced vintage (yours isn't' vintage) jacket that looked unworn and didn't smell or anything... but I just know I should spend the big bucks and take it to the dry-cleaners, even though I think it's clean.

What did you do with yours, if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## shamrock0421

Thank you for the kind words but, yes...that is what I am saying.
I had lost 94 pounds from 2008 in to early 2009 and did a stellar job of maintaining that weight and Size 4...until just recently.  I have gained about 20 pounds and stopped making the gym a habit and I am not so happy with myself right now.

I haven't given up on myself yet, though.  I keep trying!!!

And thank you again.  
Really.
I am sending you the biggest hug ever!



birkingal said:


> *shamrock*, you're not saying you're chubby, are you?!  You have a great figure!  I started the trend without knowing it. I was backpacking in Crete when the weather got hotter and hotter. I was too lazy to shop so I took out my swiss army knife and snipped the legs off. These days, cut offs are selling for more than $100!!


----------



## shamrock0421

Oh great....now another one I'm going to have to look in to!



birkingal said:


> I've never considered Twiggys but now that you've mentioned it, I'd better take a look. I used to get stopped by strangers inquiring about my jeans whenever I wore my *James Jeans Hunters* out


----------



## tonkamama

amacasa said:


> IM ladies... i called for my franklins and SA says they got the Xity coat as well.
> am i right in understanding that the Xity and Xabi are one and the same???
> 
> Im really confused now...  Tonka and Kristy how is the xabi looking like??? mod pics will be awesome!!!


*amacasa ~* I think *Xity *is a bit oversize and has three buttons.  Below is a mod picture from La Garconne of *Xabi* with two buttons and more fitted ...


----------



## birkingal

Jayne1 said:


> Completely off topic, but I just had to ask about something I read on your blog -- did you immediately take your fabulous thrift find of the Chanel tweed jacket from 2006 S/S to the dry cleaners?
> 
> The reason I ask is that I also bought a well priced vintage (yours isn't' vintage) jacket that looked unworn and didn't smell or anything... but I just know I should spend the big bucks and take it to the dry-cleaners, even though I think it's clean.
> 
> What did you do with yours, if you don't mind my asking?



*Jayne1*, no, I didn't. My drycleaner who's fabulous told me not to bother. He said that most people make the mistake of getting their expensive garments dry-cleaned too often which actually damages the fabric. Since, it looked new and didn't have any kind of odor, I didn't bother. Hope this helps.


----------



## birkingal

shamrock0421 said:


> Thank you for the kind words but, yes...that is what I am saying.
> I had lost 94 pounds from 2008 in to early 2009 and did a stellar job of maintaining that weight and Size 4...until just recently.  I have gained about 20 pounds and stopped making the gym a habit and I am not so happy with myself right now.
> 
> I haven't given up on myself yet, though.  I keep trying!!!
> 
> And thank you again.
> Really.
> I am sending you the biggest hug ever!




You LOST 94 pounds??!!   What an incredible accomplishment! I'll never complain about trying to get rid of 10 pounds of lard off my body. Goodness, how did you do it? I'm full of admiration. You're so slender that I have a hard time believing you're once that heavy.


----------



## am2022

woohoo. sham 94 lbs?? its like losing a twin body??? what an achievement...  i agree with birkingal.. that is such an accomplishment.. !!

birkingal, ive given up on these last 10 lbs ... maybe someday i will need to lose it as kids now want to go to the beach next year.. Yikes...

they say its a difference of 10 - 15 lbs between looking good in clothes and looking good in a bathing suit... Yikes.. no escaping there!!!  




shamrock0421 said:


> Oh great....now another one I'm going to have to look in to!


----------



## KristyDarling

amacasa said:


> IM ladies... i called for my franklins and SA says they got the Xity coat as well.
> am i right in understanding that the Xity and Xabi are one and the same???
> 
> Im really confused now...  Tonka and Kristy how is the xabi looking like??? mod pics will be awesome!!!



Any minute now the Fedex man will drop off my Xabi!


----------



## KristyDarling

shamrock0421 said:


> :::butting in:::
> 
> Please tell me more about these James Jeans.
> I need to know!
> More than that - now I am dying to see your new R & B pants and your IM Pooka.
> You're killing me with the fabulosity.
> 
> Don't know where you live - but if you want me to hook you up with a pair of Uniqlo - I'll send you a PM next time I'm heading in to the City and you can send me your sizing information.  Would be happy to try for you.
> 
> :::butting back out again:::



  My dear, you're the sweetest.  What a great idea to model the Franklins with Twiggys and Pooka! And maybe I'll throw the Xabi on over everything for full effect.   I cannot wait to get my R&B pants....they arrive Thursday!!

By the way, 94 lb weight loss? That's amazing!! Kudos to you! You're looking flawless so your hard work paid off in a big way!


----------



## KristyDarling

amacasa said:


> oh.. thanks jayne..
> then maybe it is the xabi coat she was referring...
> 
> its hard when you are calling for shoes.. and they go oh by the way, we got new coats in... geezz.. i haven't even worn the bluish charley one???



Wait so did you get the Frankins??  Which color??


----------



## am2022

oh.. kristy.. why oh why do they have to tell us what came in???

she goes on and saying 3rd week of october, they will get the furs in....

and also , by the way, the semax pants are on sale...

so here i am looking up this semax...   it will never end... 

please please post pics of the COAT ASAP kristy.. as i am finalizing my order...

got the khaki franklins...



KristyDarling said:


> Wait so did you get the Frankins??  Which color??


----------



## KristyDarling

amacasa said:


> oh.. kristy.. why oh why do they have to tell us what came in???
> 
> she goes on and saying 3rd week of october, they will get the furs in....
> 
> and also , by the way, the semax pants are on sale...
> 
> so here i am looking up this semax...   it will never end...
> 
> please please post pics of the COAT ASAP kristy.. as i am finalizing my order...
> 
> got the khaki franklins...



YAY!!!  You are going to LOVE the Franklins! They go with everything!  (like I said, I LOOOOVE the khaki ones) And even better -- I'm sure you got a sweet price.  The Semax pants sound tempting.....I coveted those all last season! Yes, IM represents endless temptation. So addictive!!!


----------



## shamrock0421

All of the kindness in this thread today is going to make me cry!!!!
Thank you so much.
(Don't throw on any Xabi - I NEED to see the jeans and Pooka!)  



KristyDarling said:


> My dear, you're the sweetest.  What a great idea to model the Franklins with Twiggys and Pooka! And maybe I'll throw the Xabi on over everything for full effect.  I cannot wait to get my R&B pants....they arrive Thursday!!
> 
> By the way, 94 lb weight loss? That's amazing!! Kudos to you! You're looking flawless so your hard work paid off in a big way!


----------



## shamrock0421

*amacasa* and *birkingal*

Thank you so much.
Yes...94 pounds.

I did it via a strict diet with low carbs - a lot of sacrifice - a new regime of working out faithfully - and, basically, a new lifestyle.

Unfortunately, I have been lazy and need to find my groove again.  I SWORE it would never go over 10 pounds and it did.  I can NOT let it go past 20.  Because I know me - and I scare me - and that 20 can turn in to 80 more in a heartbeat.

I realize we are way off subject now - but, hell, while we're talking about it - here is a picture of me at my "happy place".  I don't necessarily need to be 'there' - but somewhere between 'there' and 'here' (where I am now) would make me very happy.

Okay...enough of this weight-loss talk.
Back to the IM fabulous fashion ladies!

Carry on!


----------



## tonkamama

*Shamrock ~* Love everything about you in your new avatar picture!!!  That smile...that hair...your big eyes!!


----------



## am2022

oh sham.. look at you!!! so pretty in pink!!!
hey there... happy place is where your soul is happy right???

so, don't let the weighing scale define you... ive stopped weighing myself and rather im exercising for strength and longevity...

also, i cook a lot and quite good with it !!! so i have this relationship with food and its taste.. quite a foodie in a way..

im just starting to change that and just eat what's good for me and not rely on the taste so much.

Ive been eating a lot of kale lately as i know its good for me and will start with this green shake tom.

I know its OT but hey .. we all want to be in a happy place... hopefully wearing some fab marant!!!




shamrock0421 said:


> *amacasa* and *birkingal*
> 
> Thank you so much.
> Yes...94 pounds.
> 
> I did it via a strict diet with low carbs - a lot of sacrifice - a new regime of working out faithfully - and, basically, a new lifestyle.
> 
> Unfortunately, I have been lazy and need to find my groove again. I SWORE it would never go over 10 pounds and it did. I can NOT let it go past 20. Because I know me - and I scare me - and that 20 can turn in to 80 more in a heartbeat.
> 
> I realize we are way off subject now - but, hell, while we're talking about it - here is a picture of me at my "happy place". I don't necessarily need to be 'there' - but somewhere between 'there' and 'here' (where I am now) would make me very happy.
> 
> Okay...enough of this weight-loss talk.
> Back to the IM fabulous fashion ladies!
> 
> Carry on!
> View attachment 1494588


----------



## juneping

shamrock0421 said:


> *amacasa* and *birkingal*
> 
> Thank you so much.
> Yes...94 pounds.
> 
> I did it via a strict diet with low carbs - a lot of sacrifice - a new regime of working out faithfully - and, basically, a new lifestyle.
> 
> Unfortunately, I have been lazy and need to find my groove again.  I SWORE it would never go over 10 pounds and it did.  I can NOT let it go past 20.  Because I know me - and I scare me - and that 20 can turn in to 80 more in a heartbeat.
> 
> I realize we are way off subject now - but, hell, while we're talking about it - here is a picture of me at my "happy place".  I don't necessarily need to be 'there' - but somewhere between 'there' and 'here' (where I am now) would make me very happy.
> 
> Okay...enough of this weight-loss talk.
> Back to the IM fabulous fashion ladies!
> 
> Carry on!
> View attachment 1494588



love your new avatar!! wow....94 lb...hope you'll get to your happy place soon!!


----------



## Coreena

amacasa said:


> IM ladies... i called for my franklins and SA says they got the Xity coat as well.
> am i right in understanding that the Xity and Xabi are one and the same???
> 
> Im really confused now...  Tonka and Kristy how is the xabi looking like??? mod pics will be awesome!!!


amacasa, im pretty sure they are the same only that the xity is double breasted and the xabi is single ^^


----------



## Coreena

shamrock0421 said:


> Thank you for the kind words but, yes...that is what I am saying.
> I had lost 94 pounds from 2008 in to early 2009 and did a stellar job of maintaining that weight and Size 4...until just recently.  I have gained about 20 pounds and stopped making the gym a habit and I am not so happy with myself right now.
> 
> I haven't given up on myself yet, though.  I keep trying!!!
> 
> And thank you again.
> Really.
> I am sending you the biggest hug ever!


wow that is amazing shamrock! I find it hard just to loose 5 pounds XP I admire your dedication! Losing that much weight surely was not easy to say the least!  well done shamrock and keep it up!! You look gorgeous in your pic ^^


----------



## Coreena

KristyDarling said:


> Any minute now the Fedex man will drop off my Xabi!


cant wait to see it kristy ^^


----------



## KristyDarling

*Shamrock,* you're a knockout at any weight, I can tell that from your pics (love your baby blues!). But I hear ya on wanting to be at your happy weight. It's an energy thing!

I got my Xabi in bordeaux! And I love it!!! Ready for my review??  It's too dark now for photos, so mod pics will have to wait for now. Sorry gals!! I will try for mod pics tomorrow. The best way to describe the Xabi is PARISIAN. It has that slouchy, slightly careless menswear look that IM is known for, and that Parisian girls are famous for. I got the size 0 (for reference I'm 5'2" 100bs), and it is beautifully slouchy without being overwhelming. I can easily wear a couple layers underneath and still achieve the slouchy look without looking like the Michelin man. I love the roominess.....but if you are not OK with the oversized look, do not get this coat!! 

I've owned 1 and tried on several other super-boxy IM coats from past seasons which did NOT work for me because they were so exceedingly huge. They were too large to even be considered slouchy or oversized....they were just, ginormous. I think the body was cut too wide, plus the shoulders dropped too low. However, the Xabi is NOT so extreme in its dimensions. It's like a manageable, non-swimming take on "oversized." The shoulder seams are dropped but not excessively so. The body is boxy and wide but not so much that I look like I'm wearing clown clothes. Sorry I'm not being very articulate here! Bottom line is: this coat rocks!!! And the bordeaux color is very subtle....it basically looks black with a tiny hint of bordeaux.

This coat would look awesome with skinny jeans (or leather leggings), Dickers, Helmut Lang sweater, a linen scarf, and of course -- a Bal bag.  It would look equally smashing with Gwens, bare legs (just not MY varicose-veiny stumps), and the Hayworth dress!   Another variation could be cropped boyfriend jeans with Cleane boots and Mati mohair sweater. 

I'm just SOOOO happy Ms. Marant finally created a menswear boxy coat that can be effectively carried off by us short girls. After waiting several seasons for her to arrive upon the perfect boxy coat formula (for me), I'm finally happy! I look forward to wearing this timeless coat for many years to come. 

For balance, here are the con's: This coat is a bit itchy. It is a wool-blend so if you're sensitive to wool, this isn't a good match. It's not lined either. BUT, it is pleeeeenty warm. The material is thick and sturdy so it is exceedingly warm, even without a lining. It feels a little stiff right now but I can tell that it will soften with wear.  So sorry for posting this review without mod pics!!! I will work on that. 

*TONKA *- please jump in with your thoughts on the Xabi!!!


----------



## jellybebe

KristyDarling said:


> *Shamrock,* you're a knockout at any weight, I can tell that from your pics (love your baby blues!). But I hear ya on wanting to be at your happy weight. It's an energy thing!
> 
> I got my Xabi in bordeaux! And I love it!!! Ready for my review??  It's too dark now for photos, so mod pics will have to wait for now. Sorry gals!! I will try for mod pics tomorrow. The best way to describe the Xabi is PARISIAN. It has that slouchy, slightly careless menswear look that IM is known for, and that Parisian girls are famous for. I got the size 0 (for reference I'm 5'2" 100bs), and it is beautifully slouchy without being overwhelming. I can easily wear a couple layers underneath and still achieve the slouchy look without looking like the Michelin man. I love the roominess.....but if you are not OK with the oversized look, do not get this coat!!
> 
> I've owned 1 and tried on several other super-boxy IM coats from past seasons which did NOT work for me because they were so exceedingly huge. They were too large to even be considered slouchy or oversized....they were just, ginormous. I think the body was cut too wide, plus the shoulders dropped too low. However, the Xabi is NOT so extreme in its dimensions. It's like a manageable, non-swimming take on "oversized." The shoulder seams are dropped but not excessively so. The body is boxy and wide but not so much that I look like I'm wearing clown clothes. Sorry I'm not being very articulate here! Bottom line is: this coat rocks!!! And the bordeaux color is very subtle....it basically looks black with a tiny hint of bordeaux.
> 
> This coat would look awesome with skinny jeans (or leather leggings), Dickers, Helmut Lang sweater, a linen scarf, and of course -- a Bal bag.  It would look equally smashing with Gwens, bare legs (just not MY varicose-veiny stumps), and the Hayworth dress!   Another variation could be cropped boyfriend jeans with Cleane boots and Mati mohair sweater.
> 
> I'm just SOOOO happy Ms. Marant finally created a menswear boxy coat that can be effectively carried off by us short girls. After waiting several seasons for her to arrive upon the perfect boxy coat formula (for me), I'm finally happy! I look forward to wearing this timeless coat for many years to come.
> 
> For balance, here are the con's: This coat is a bit itchy. It is a wool-blend so if you're sensitive to wool, this isn't a good match. It's not lined either. BUT, it is pleeeeenty warm. The material is thick and sturdy so it is exceedingly warm, even without a lining. It feels a little stiff right now but I can tell that it will soften with wear.  So sorry for posting this review without mod pics!!! I will work on that.
> 
> *TONKA *- please jump in with your thoughts on the Xabi!!!



Sounds amazing!!!


----------



## am2022

kristy thanks for this extensive review....
this is very encouraging.. not to mention... very dangerous but helpful review



KristyDarling said:


> *Shamrock,* you're a knockout at any weight, I can tell that from your pics (love your baby blues!). But I hear ya on wanting to be at your happy weight. It's an energy thing!
> 
> I got my Xabi in bordeaux! And I love it!!! Ready for my review??  It's too dark now for photos, so mod pics will have to wait for now. Sorry gals!! I will try for mod pics tomorrow. The best way to describe the Xabi is PARISIAN. It has that slouchy, slightly careless menswear look that IM is known for, and that Parisian girls are famous for. I got the size 0 (for reference I'm 5'2" 100bs), and it is beautifully slouchy without being overwhelming. I can easily wear a couple layers underneath and still achieve the slouchy look without looking like the Michelin man. I love the roominess.....but if you are not OK with the oversized look, do not get this coat!!
> 
> I've owned 1 and tried on several other super-boxy IM coats from past seasons which did NOT work for me because they were so exceedingly huge. They were too large to even be considered slouchy or oversized....they were just, ginormous. I think the body was cut too wide, plus the shoulders dropped too low. However, the Xabi is NOT so extreme in its dimensions. It's like a manageable, non-swimming take on "oversized." The shoulder seams are dropped but not excessively so. The body is boxy and wide but not so much that I look like I'm wearing clown clothes. Sorry I'm not being very articulate here! Bottom line is: this coat rocks!!! And the bordeaux color is very subtle....it basically looks black with a tiny hint of bordeaux.
> 
> This coat would look awesome with skinny jeans (or leather leggings), Dickers, Helmut Lang sweater, a linen scarf, and of course -- a Bal bag.  It would look equally smashing with Gwens, bare legs (just not MY varicose-veiny stumps), and the Hayworth dress!   Another variation could be cropped boyfriend jeans with Cleane boots and Mati mohair sweater.
> 
> I'm just SOOOO happy Ms. Marant finally created a menswear boxy coat that can be effectively carried off by us short girls. After waiting several seasons for her to arrive upon the perfect boxy coat formula (for me), I'm finally happy! I look forward to wearing this timeless coat for many years to come.
> 
> For balance, here are the con's: This coat is a bit itchy. It is a wool-blend so if you're sensitive to wool, this isn't a good match. It's not lined either. BUT, it is pleeeeenty warm. The material is thick and sturdy so it is exceedingly warm, even without a lining. It feels a little stiff right now but I can tell that it will soften with wear.  So sorry for posting this review without mod pics!!! I will work on that.
> 
> *TONKA *- please jump in with your thoughts on the Xabi!!!


----------



## juneping

the color sounds so delicious....can't wait for the mod pix. congrats!!


----------



## am2022

coreena.. you uncovered the mystery..
i just checked the pics again.
Xity is double breasted indeed... xabi is single...
You rock coreena!!! I guess the xity wouldn't work then... double breasted jackets always cause a uniboob for some reason!!!



Coreena said:


> amacasa, im pretty sure they are the same only that the xity is double breasted and the xabi is single ^^


----------



## Jayne1

KristyDarling said:


> *Shamrock,* you're a knockout at any weight, I can tell that from your pics (love your baby blues!). But I hear ya on wanting to be at your happy weight. It's an energy thing!
> 
> I got my Xabi in bordeaux! And I love it!!! Ready for my review??  It's too dark now for photos, so mod pics will have to wait for now. Sorry gals!! I will try for mod pics tomorrow. The best way to describe the Xabi is PARISIAN. It has that slouchy, slightly careless menswear look that IM is known for, and that Parisian girls are famous for. I got the size 0 (for reference I'm 5'2" 100bs), and it is beautifully slouchy without being overwhelming. I can easily wear a couple layers underneath and still achieve the slouchy look without looking like the Michelin man. I love the roominess.....but if you are not OK with the oversized look, do not get this coat!!
> 
> I've owned 1 and tried on several other super-boxy IM coats from past seasons which did NOT work for me because they were so exceedingly huge. They were too large to even be considered slouchy or oversized....they were just, ginormous. I think the body was cut too wide, plus the shoulders dropped too low. However, the Xabi is NOT so extreme in its dimensions. It's like a manageable, non-swimming take on "oversized." The shoulder seams are dropped but not excessively so. The body is boxy and wide but not so much that I look like I'm wearing clown clothes. Sorry I'm not being very articulate here! Bottom line is: this coat rocks!!! And the bordeaux color is very subtle....it basically looks black with a tiny hint of bordeaux.
> 
> This coat would look awesome with skinny jeans (or leather leggings), Dickers, Helmut Lang sweater, a linen scarf, and of course -- a Bal bag.  It would look equally smashing with Gwens, bare legs (just not MY varicose-veiny stumps), and the Hayworth dress!   Another variation could be cropped boyfriend jeans with Cleane boots and Mati mohair sweater.
> 
> I'm just SOOOO happy Ms. Marant finally created a menswear boxy coat that can be effectively carried off by us short girls. After waiting several seasons for her to arrive upon the perfect boxy coat formula (for me), I'm finally happy! I look forward to wearing this timeless coat for many years to come.
> 
> For balance, here are the con's: This coat is a bit itchy. It is a wool-blend so if you're sensitive to wool, this isn't a good match. It's not lined either. BUT, it is pleeeeenty warm. The material is thick and sturdy so it is exceedingly warm, even without a lining. It feels a little stiff right now but I can tell that it will soften with wear.  So sorry for posting this review without mod pics!!! I will work on that.
> 
> *TONKA *- please jump in with your thoughts on the Xabi!!!


I'm hoping it will soften, but I didn't think it will. As for finding it roomy, I said before I find it more snug.   But I love the long length and strong shoulder.


----------



## Coreena

KristyDarling said:


> *Shamrock,* you're a knockout at any weight, I can tell that from your pics (love your baby blues!). But I hear ya on wanting to be at your happy weight. It's an energy thing!
> 
> I got my Xabi in bordeaux! And I love it!!! Ready for my review??  It's too dark now for photos, so mod pics will have to wait for now. Sorry gals!! I will try for mod pics tomorrow. The best way to describe the Xabi is PARISIAN. It has that slouchy, slightly careless menswear look that IM is known for, and that Parisian girls are famous for. I got the size 0 (for reference I'm 5'2" 100bs), and it is beautifully slouchy without being overwhelming. I can easily wear a couple layers underneath and still achieve the slouchy look without looking like the Michelin man. I love the roominess.....but if you are not OK with the oversized look, do not get this coat!!
> 
> I've owned 1 and tried on several other super-boxy IM coats from past seasons which did NOT work for me because they were so exceedingly huge. They were too large to even be considered slouchy or oversized....they were just, ginormous. I think the body was cut too wide, plus the shoulders dropped too low. However, the Xabi is NOT so extreme in its dimensions. It's like a manageable, non-swimming take on "oversized." The shoulder seams are dropped but not excessively so. The body is boxy and wide but not so much that I look like I'm wearing clown clothes. Sorry I'm not being very articulate here! Bottom line is: this coat rocks!!! And the bordeaux color is very subtle....it basically looks black with a tiny hint of bordeaux.
> 
> This coat would look awesome with skinny jeans (or leather leggings), Dickers, Helmut Lang sweater, a linen scarf, and of course -- a Bal bag.  It would look equally smashing with Gwens, bare legs (just not MY varicose-veiny stumps), and the Hayworth dress!   Another variation could be cropped boyfriend jeans with Cleane boots and Mati mohair sweater.
> 
> I'm just SOOOO happy Ms. Marant finally created a menswear boxy coat that can be effectively carried off by us short girls. After waiting several seasons for her to arrive upon the perfect boxy coat formula (for me), I'm finally happy! I look forward to wearing this timeless coat for many years to come.
> 
> For balance, here are the con's: This coat is a bit itchy. It is a wool-blend so if you're sensitive to wool, this isn't a good match. It's not lined either. BUT, it is pleeeeenty warm. The material is thick and sturdy so it is exceedingly warm, even without a lining. It feels a little stiff right now but I can tell that it will soften with wear.  So sorry for posting this review without mod pics!!! I will work on that.
> 
> *TONKA *- please jump in with your thoughts on the Xabi!!!


mmm sounds so delicious ^^ IM has really come out with some really nice looking coats this season I must admit. 

kristy were does the coat full on you? above the knees, below?


----------



## Coreena

amacasa said:


> coreena.. you uncovered the mystery..
> i just checked the pics again.
> Xity is double breasted indeed... xabi is single...
> You rock coreena!!! I guess the xity wouldn't work then... double breasted jackets always cause a uniboob for some reason!!!


hahaha .. I hear yah sista lol .. I have big boobies so its hard with sizing sometimes. And I hate sizing up because then everything else is so loose!! XP


----------



## KristyDarling

Jayne1 said:


> I'm hoping it will soften, but I didn't think it will. As for finding it roomy, I said before I find it more snug.   But I love the long length and strong shoulder.



It may not soften completely...the fibers aren't sweater-soft. It's definitely a stiffer material. But given how hard I "ride" my coats (I have 2 grade-school aged kids), I'm optimistic that it'll relax a little.   I can't wait for the weather to cool down so I can wear this baby!!

ETA: I take that back. I would say this coat is comparable to a very thick wool sweater. So, not cashmere-like, but it's not as stiff as I made it out to be, and I do consider this to be a sweater-coat.  I agree that it has a "strong shoulder" -- even though there are no shoulder pads.


----------



## Coreena

Jayne1 said:


> I'm hoping it will soften, but I didn't think it will. As for finding it roomy, I said before I find it more snug.   But I love the long length and strong shoulder.


how tall are you Jayne?


----------



## KristyDarling

Coreena said:


> mmm sounds so delicious ^^ IM has really come out with some really nice looking coats this season I must admit.
> 
> kristy were does the coat full on you? above the knees, below?



It falls 3 inches above the knee!


----------



## Jayne1

Coreena said:


> how tall are you Jayne?


I'm 5' 6 1/2" but I don't do well with those really cropped jackets that IM makes, unfortunately.  So I was happy she made a real blazer this time.  A touch longer than finger tip length!


----------



## Jayne1

KristyDarling said:


> It may not soften completely...the fibers aren't sweater-soft. It's definitely a stiffer material. But given how hard I "ride" my coats (I have 2 grade-school aged kids), I'm optimistic that it'll relax a little.   I can't wait for the weather to cool down so I can wear this baby!!
> 
> ETA: I take that back. I would say this coat is comparable to a very thick wool sweater. So, not cashmere-like, but it's not as stiff as I made it out to be, and I do consider this to be a sweater-coat.  I agree that it has a "strong shoulder" -- even though there are no shoulder pads.


It's just not a soft fabric.  I have now officially switched from Chanel (major $$$) and the Chanel fabrics are so luxurious and soft, they're wonderful against bare skin.  IM is not.  That's why IM is so much cheaper.  Like thousands of dollars cheaper.  The fabrics are not as precious.  

But that's fine with me... I was ready to switch to something more "street" if you know what I mean...   But I do think the fabrics are stiff and a bit scratchy.

Not the IM fitted stretchy jackets -- they are much softer.


----------



## tonkamama

*KristyDarling ~* YOU have said it all and I couldn't do any better .... 

Initially I had this *Xabi* put on hold for couple hours b/c I thought "do I need another coat since I have so many @ home??"... I went back to try it on again and I just melt and did not want to take it off.  All the coats I already have mostly formal and heavy, Xabi is not like that at all...  she is like a playful young lady ready to explore herself to this unexpected fashion world.  

*Xabi* fits really well for my body type alto I am little taller which makes it more casual for my liking yet it has little room for me to play around it.  

Totally agree with Kristy...  there are so many possibilities to wear this coat .... and I actually prefer no lining which makes it light and easy to wear (even as everyday coat).  I think as long as you wear long sleeves you are safe from the itching material if you are more sensitive.  

On my way taking Tiff (3lbs blk/beige hair chichuhua) to the Vet for her beauty treatment this afternoon, I pick up a pair slim slouch jeans By BIRD from NM last Call clearance rack for just $30 (org was $248)...    I think these two go well together.

*Kristy ~* *cannot wait to see your mod picture...*


----------



## KristyDarling

Jayne1 said:


> It's just not a soft fabric.  I have now officially switched from Chanel (major $$$) and the Chanel fabrics are so luxurious and soft, they're wonderful against bare skin.  IM is not.  That's why IM is so much cheaper.  Like thousands of dollars cheaper.  The fabrics are not as precious.
> 
> But that's fine with me... I was ready to switch to something more "street" if you know what I mean...   But I do think the fabrics are stiff and a bit scratchy.
> 
> Not the IM fitted stretchy jackets -- they are much softer.



You're a Chanel defector!  I'm hoping to someday advance to Chanel! You've picked a fine designer to switch to....IM is less "precious" as you said (good way to describe it), and compared to Chanel prices, IM is a steal! Which explains the stiffer knit of the $570 Xabi -- compared to Chanel fabrics it must feel like steel wool!!! LOL.


----------



## KristyDarling

tonkamama said:


> *KristyDarling ~* YOU have said it all and I couldn't do any better ....
> 
> Initially I had this *Xabi* put on hold for couple hours b/c I thought "do I need another coat since I have so many @ home??"... I went back to try it on again and I just melt and did not want to take it off.  All the coats I already have mostly formal and heavy, Xabi is not like that at all...  she is like a playful young lady ready to explore herself to this unexpected fashion world.
> 
> *Xabi* fits really well for my body type alto I am little taller which makes it more casual for my liking yet it has little room for me to play around it.
> 
> Totally agree with Kristy...  there are so many possibilities to wear this coat .... and I actually prefer no lining which makes it light and easy to wear (even as everyday coat).  I think as long as you wear long sleeves you are safe from the itching material if you are more sensitive.
> 
> On my way taking Tiff (3lbs blk/beige hair chichuhua) to the Vet for her beauty treatment this afternoon, I pick up a pair slim slouch jeans By BIRD from NM last Call clearance rack for just $30 (org was $248)...    I think these two go well together.
> 
> *Kristy ~* *cannot wait to see your mod picture...*



Very well put! Xabi has a youthful, playful quality which I love. You and Jayne are so lucky with your tall slim height....Xabi must look amazing on you!!! The Bird slouchy jeans sound great with the Xabi!  Mod pics from you too?


----------



## juneping

yes...would love to see some mod pix....loving all these new coats!!

btw, the july jackets on NAP are all gone. they were still there last night....i was bit surprised.


----------



## tonkamama

Coreena said:


> hahaha .. I hear yah sista lol .. I have big boobies so its hard with sizing sometimes. And I hate sizing up because then everything else is so loose!! XP


Even with my body type ~ kinda flat ... hehe...  I am not a fan of double breasted either... too roomy and I have nothing to fill up the area ...IYKWIM..


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> yes...would love to see some mod pix....loving all these new coats!!
> 
> btw, the july jackets on NAP are all gone. they were still there last night....i was bit surprised.


wow June you are right...  I had it on my wishlist and now it is sold out!!!  I think it could be a computer error on NAP...  last time NAP charged me sales tax for shipping to CA...  and NAP told me it was computer error..and gave me $25 store credit...  I love NAP!!


----------



## Jayne1

KristyDarling said:


> You're a Chanel defector!  I'm hoping to someday advance to Chanel! You've picked a fine designer to switch to....IM is less "precious" as you said (good way to describe it), and compared to Chanel prices, IM is a steal! Which explains the stiffer knit of the $570 Xabi -- *compared to Chanel fabrics it must feel like steel wool!!! *LOL.


"Steel wool" is a great way to describe the IM fabrics! 

My Chanels will last a long time and they never _ever_ pill. Truly top of the line fabrication. But I still worried when wearing them. I didn't want them to get dirty. I'm so happy to have found something I can just throw on and go and not have to worry about dirtying because I sat down on the subway.


----------



## tonkamama

There is Xavier bouclé wool and alpaca-blend coat available on NAP .. it is a bit shorter.  ** pic from NAP.


----------



## am2022

kristydarling , tonka and jayne... you now got me thinking and convincing myself that i probably need a xabi in my life... in bordeaux of course.. i love anything red, nude , navy , black...

but i will wait for mod pics first...
delayed gratification is sometimes good for the psyche... 'no?



KristyDarling said:


> Very well put! Xabi has a youthful, playful quality which I love. You and Jayne are so lucky with your tall slim height....Xabi must look amazing on you!!! The Bird slouchy jeans sound great with the Xabi!  Mod pics from you too?


----------



## Jayne1

KristyDarling said:


> Very well put! Xabi has a youthful, playful quality which I love. *You and Jayne are so lucky with your tall slim height.*...Xabi must look amazing on you!!! The Bird slouchy jeans sound great with the Xabi!  Mod pics from you too?


Oh, I never said I was slim.    One of the reasons I love IM is that she makes  clothes in big sizes and a '2' can even be nice and roomy! Sometimes too roomy. She doesn't do that Italian thing where the clothes are cut small and tight under the arm. I can't wear Zara for that reason.  Everything IM makes fits quite nice. Makes me feel smaller.


----------



## KristyDarling

Jayne1 said:


> "Steel wool" is a great way to describe the IM fabrics!
> 
> My Chanels will last a long time and they never ever pill. Truly top of the line fabrication. But I still worried when wearing them. I didn't want them to get dirty. I'm so happy to have found something I can just throw on and go and not have to worry about dirtying because I sat down on the subway.



Stop! Stop! I do NOT need a Chanel addiction right now!   I guess it's a good thing I started with IM instead of Chanel first. I don't know what I'm missing in terms of fabric quality! 



amacasa said:


> kristydarling , tonka and jayne... you now got me thinking and convincing myself that i probably need a xabi in my life... in bordeaux of course.. i love anything red, nude , navy , black...
> 
> but i will wait for mod pics first...
> delayed gratification is sometimes good for the psyche... 'no?



Yes, you NEED it. I will try my best to get mod pics up asap! I will be away from my computer all day tomorrow, so please pardon the wait! 



tonkamama said:


> There is Xavier bouclé wool and alpaca-blend coat available on NAP .. it is a bit shorter. ** pic from NAP.



Well I love this one too!  DANG IT! 



Jayne1 said:


> Oh, I never said I was slim.  One of the reasons I love IM is that she makes clothes in big sizes and a '2' can even be nice and roomy! Sometimes too roomy. She doesn't do that Italian thing where the clothes are cut small and tight under the arm. I can't wear Zara for that reason. Everything IM makes fits quite nice. Makes me feel smaller.



I have fit issues with my arms too. My size is small but my arms are disproportionately larger than the rest of me.  Strangely Zara usually fits for me but IM sometimes does not because of the armhole issue (i.e. with her embellished jackets).


----------



## Jayne1

KristyDarling said:


> I have fit issues with my arms too. My size is small but my arms are disproportionately larger than the rest of me.  Strangely Zara usually fits for me but IM sometimes does not because of the armhole issue (i.e. with her embellished jackets).


I've never tried on her embellished jackets.  I've never even seen one in the store.  I bet they would fit really snug in the arm area for me too.  Those jackets are what drew me to the brand, but I have yet to even see one in real life!


----------



## flower71

shamrock0421 said:


> *Birkingal*, *Amascasa*, *KirstyDarling*, *Juneping*, *Omardiaz*
> 
> Thank you for the sweet words about a really bad picture!
> You ladies are the best.


you look great, always smiling and in a great mood! You are the best!!


----------



## Coreena

KristyDarling said:


> It falls 3 inches above the knee!


Thats a pretty good length


----------



## Coreena

Jayne1 said:


> I'm 5' 6 1/2" but I don't do well with those really cropped jackets that IM makes, unfortunately.  So I was happy she made a real blazer this time.  A touch longer than finger tip length!


im the opposite jayne  i look better with cropped jackets because Im a shortie XP but i can understand why you dont like it. you can look like you've just out grown your clothing if the sleeves are too short XP


----------



## Coreena

tonkamama said:


> Even with my body type ~ kinda flat ... hehe...  I am not a fan of double breasted either... too roomy and I have nothing to fill up the area ...IYKWIM..


You're not flat tonka! dont be silly! Oh really  hehehe.. I dont think i have any double breasted coats, I would have thought the fit would be tighter


----------



## Coreena

tonkamama said:


> There is Xavier bouclé wool and alpaca-blend coat available on NAP .. it is a bit shorter.  ** pic from NAP.


i like your find tonka, its a good length for someone like me. Its like the xity but shorter ^^ I like the cropped sleeves


----------



## Coreena

Jayne1 said:


> I've never tried on her embellished jackets.  I've never even seen one in the store.  I bet they would fit really snug in the arm area for me too.  Those jackets are what drew me to the brand, but I have yet to even see one in real life!


Jayne they are pretty snug even for someone with normal sized arms, unless you were blessed with stick thin arms I think most if not everyone would find the arms very fitted. I dont think i can wear anything but a top under my jacket lol ..


----------



## mandicakes

bgmommy said:


> I think that was the only one because after I bought it - it read unavailable - it was a lucky snag for sure!
> 
> Yes, I got the Balmain yesterday...It's a 38 and I'll be honest I wish it were a 40 as sleeves a little tight - there was not a 40 offered only 42 which would have been too big.  Guess I will have to wear thin layers!  I don't think I could send it back!



I'm not surprised if there was only one.  It is such a devine jacket. Interesting about the Balmain sizing. God no!!! Don't send it back!!!  Thin layers for sure. What you bought is sooooo stunning


----------



## shamrock0421

tonkamama said:


> *Shamrock ~* Love everything about you in your new avatar picture!!! That smile...that hair...your big eyes!!


 

Thank you so much. It is not so much the scale - rather the way I feel and the way my clothes fit. Right now I feel a little (a lot) out of shape and the clothes do not fit - that, ultimately, is what I desire to change. You're the BEST!



amacasa said:


> oh sham.. look at you!!! so pretty in pink!!!
> hey there... happy place is where your soul is happy right???
> 
> so, don't let the weighing scale define you...


 




juneping said:


> love your new avatar!! wow....94 lb...hope you'll get to your happy place soon!!


 
Thank you SO much. It certainly was not easy to lose it. But, to be honest, I sincerely believe - in retrospect - KEEPING IT OFF is the hardest part.  Thanks again.




Coreena said:


> wow that is amazing shamrock! I find it hard just to loose 5 pounds XP I admire your dedication! Losing that much weight surely was not easy to say the least!  well done shamrock and keep it up!! You look gorgeous in your pic ^^


 
Thanks for the kind words and thanks for the great detailed review of your new coat. I'm so excited to see all of your mod shots!



KristyDarling said:


> *Shamrock,* you're a knockout at any weight, I can tell that from your pics (love your baby blues!). But I hear ya on wanting to be at your happy weight. It's an energy thing!
> 
> I got my Xabi in bordeaux! And I love it!!! Ready for my review??


 




amacasa said:


> uniboob


 
Fantastic description...I love your passion for the piece! It makes me want to run back to IM in SoHo!!!



tonkamama said:


> Xabi is not like that at all... she is like a playful young lady ready to explore herself to this unexpected fashion world.


 
Hahahaha!!! I was waiting for this post from you! 



amacasa said:


> i probably need a xabi in my life... in bordeaux of course..


 




flower71 said:


> you look great, always smiling and in a great mood! You are the best!!


----------



## shamrock0421

I was placing an order (for super cute booties) on Bluefly yesterday when I saw they had these jeans - so I am trying them.  Not in the wash that you suggested - but I liked it (can't remember which one it is right now) so I'm going to give them a shot.  Thank you for the suggestion!!!



KristyDarling said:


> Just wanted to mention -- if you're interested in James Twiggys, you *must* check out their China Doll wash. It's their most popular wash for very good reason. Very hip, slightly retro 80s (reminds me of my Gloria Vanderbilts from the good ole days!), and so flattering! http://www.shopbop.com/twiggy-pocke...brand-shopbysize-chosen-viewall&colorId=15939


----------



## KristyDarling

shamrock0421 said:


> I was placing an order (for super cute booties) on Bluefly yesterday when I saw they had these jeans - so I am trying them.  Not in the wash that you suggested - but I liked it (can't remember which one it is right now) so I'm going to give them a shot.  Thank you for the suggestion!!!



Yay!!  I'm eager to hear what you think! Like I said, James Jeans Twiggys are a blessing because they're quite affordable, come in great washes, and they never, ever lose their stretch!


----------



## jellybebe

^now I am tempted to try the James Twiggys Kristy but I seriously have dozens of pairs of jeans and I just found what I consider my "perfect" jeans (but they cost a lot more than the James Jeans!) I have a pair of dressy sweatpants by James and just love them. 

Very tempted to try and track down your Xabi coat, I love your description of it and I don't really have a good in-between weather coat, but I am banned from IM for a while.


----------



## ScarceNot

I was checking out this morning's NAP arrivals and the Yoan
(crewneck Navajo print sweater w/the hanging yarn) in
close-up the left cuff detail is missing the gold rectangle.

I'm hoping when my Yosemite arrives that it fits, I don't feel
immediately like sending it back because of it's expense,
and that it has a gold rectangle on the left cuff.


----------



## DiorKiss

I'm getting DESPERATE for the Lexy jacket  Can't find it anywhere!


----------



## juneping

DiorKiss said:


> I'm getting DESPERATE for the Lexy jacket  Can't find it anywhere!



barneys has size 0 and 1...in bordeaux


----------



## DiorKiss

Thanks for the tip, Juneping! Unfortunately I don't live in the US. I just found out a high-end store in my hometown carries Isabel Marant so I'll be checking them out tomorrow! Wish me luck


----------



## juneping

DiorKiss said:


> Thanks for the tip, Juneping! Unfortunately I don't live in the US. I just found out a high-end store in my hometown carries Isabel Marant so I'll be checking them out tomorrow! Wish me luck



barneys does int'l shipping...so in case you need the info. GL!!


----------



## shamrock0421

I was sold from the minute you gave the review and I saw the picture of the jeans online - for all of the reasons you list below - and because they look SUPER comfortable and seem that they could potentially make me look like I have a butt!!!!
I just hope they fit.
If they don't when they get here - they will soon enough!
I'll keep you posted.
Thanks again for the tip!



KristyDarling said:


> Yay!! I'm eager to hear what you think! Like I said, James Jeans Twiggys are a blessing because they're quite affordable, come in great washes, and they never, ever lose their stretch!


----------



## bgmommy

mandicakes said:


> I'm not surprised if there was only one.  It is such a devine jacket. Interesting about the Balmain sizing. God no!!! Don't send it back!!!  Thin layers for sure. What you bought is sooooo stunning



I got the Keni today in the camel - LOVE!  The size 0 Keni seems bigger (especially in the arms and I don't have big arms) than the size 38 Balmain!


----------



## am2022

major congrats!!!  We want mod pics !!! Congrats!!
Got my balmain belt as well and i'm extra happy with it !!!



bgmommy said:


> I got the Keni today in the camel - LOVE!  The s
> 
> 
> ize 0 Keni seems bigger (especially in the arms and I don't have big arms) than the size 38 Balmain!


----------



## am2022

Kristydarling ... Went to mytheresa and they have yosemite in size 0 and 2!!
Good luck!!!


----------



## bgmommy

amacasa said:


> major congrats!!!  We want mod pics !!! Congrats!!
> Got my balmain belt as well and i'm extra happy with it !!!



send me belt pic!!!!  Happy for you!!!!


----------



## juneping

there's no mod pix?? i was hoping to see some.....:tumbleweed:


----------



## tonkamama

Here is my* Xabi *(size 0 for reference) pairing with my outfit of today ...  I was wearing my $30 clearance slim slough jeans by BIRD by Juicy Couture from NM Last Call...

I think this pairing is good for Fall since I was just wearing a t shirt & heels...


----------



## juneping

^^oh tonka, love the way you style it!! look so fab!! not sure about the shoes...isn't it gonna be too cold for your feet??


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> ^^oh tonka, love the way you style it!! look so fab!! not sure about the shoes...isn't it gonna be too cold for your feet??


*June ~* I know...  it's a bit cold if I wear them during winter time...  haha..but today is like 89°F here... I was in a hurry to go out and just thought of getting a quick snap shot of my today's outfit with the Xabi and see if will work (it's more like an experimental project)... 

You know in CA...  we (at least I am..) dress like there is no rules...


----------



## Coreena

tonkamama said:


> Here is my* Xabi *(size 0 for reference) pairing with my outfit of today ...  I was wearing my $30 clearance slim slough jeans by BIRD by Juicy Couture from NM Last Call...
> 
> I think this pairing is good for Fall since I was just wearing a t shirt & heels...


oh wow the xabi looks stunning on you ^^ very well styled. I love the slouchy pants


----------



## KristyDarling

tonkamama said:


> Here is my* Xabi *(size 0 for reference) pairing with my outfit of today ...  I was wearing my $30 clearance slim slough jeans by BIRD by Juicy Couture from NM Last Call...
> 
> I think this pairing is good for Fall since I was just wearing a t shirt & heels...



  Girl, you ROCK the Xabi!!! It looks soooo cool on you! (and I'm super jelly of your figure....is there ANYTHING that doesn't look good on you??)  It's not boxy on you at all -- you just look long and lean!   OK now I'm afraid to post my own Xabi mod pics....I'm just going to look like a squatty tree stump next to you!


----------



## jellybebe

tonkamama said:


> Here is my* Xabi *(size 0 for reference) pairing with my outfit of today ...  I was wearing my $30 clearance slim slough jeans by BIRD by Juicy Couture from NM Last Call...
> 
> I think this pairing is good for Fall since I was just wearing a t shirt & heels...



Very sexy. Looks perfect on you.


----------



## mandicakes

bgmommy said:


> I got the Keni today in the camel - LOVE! The size 0 Keni seems bigger (especially in the arms and I don't have big arms) than the size 38 Balmain!


 

Ooh... Fantastic!  I'm so eager to see pic's. So the Keni is a good size through the body as well?  What size are you in US? I'm in touch with someone with a Keni in size 1 but I think I'm a 0 not sure.  I'm still sooking over missing out on certain Balmain items. I seriously have to let it go!


----------



## KristyDarling

bgmommy said:


> I got the Keni today in the camel - LOVE!  The size 0 Keni seems bigger (especially in the arms and I don't have big arms) than the size 38 Balmain!



The Keni is an iconic piece! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## am2022

mandicakes... cheer up !!!  and by the way, with outnet, check again in a week or two, all those that bought their balmain and didn't really fit right will usually do the return and items will pop back up!!!  good luck dear!!!

Tonka  i think . i feel.. that I really need this in my life... but i need to be able to return it.. so hoping barneys will stock in online.. its too much hassle returning in boutiques .....  

Kristy.... still waiting... and stop that nonsense... just take a quick pic.. as i think i need the BORDEAUX...  

By the way if tonka has the gray, and kristy and jayne both have the bordeaux, what is my SA telling me that she has a gray/ black with green flecks?  how many colors did the xabi come in ladies???




mandicakes said:


> Ooh... Fantastic!  I'm so eager to see pic's. So the Keni is a good size through the body as well?  What size are you in US? I'm in touch with someone with a Keni in size 1 but I think I'm a 0 not sure.  I'm still sooking over missing out on certain Balmain items. I seriously have to let it go!


----------



## Jayne1

ScarceNot said:


> I was checking out this morning's NAP arrivals and the Yoan
> (crewneck Navajo print sweater w/the hanging yarn) in
> close-up the left cuff detail is missing the gold rectangle.
> 
> I'm hoping when my Yosemite arrives that it fits, I don't feel
> immediately like sending it back because of it's expense,
> and that it has a gold rectangle on the left cuff.


I'm confused -- what gold rectangle?


----------



## Jayne1

tonkamama said:


> Here is my* Xabi *(size 0 for reference) pairing with my outfit of today ...  I was wearing my $30 clearance slim slough jeans by BIRD by Juicy Couture from NM Last Call...
> 
> I think this pairing is good for Fall since I was just wearing a t shirt & heels...


Gorgeous!! I much prefer your tweed fabric to my Xabi.  Yours looks dressier.... but my store didn't have this stunning black and white...


amacasa said:


> mandicakes... cheer up !!!  and by the way, with outnet, check again in a week or two, all those that bought their balmain and didn't really fit right will usually do the return and items will pop back up!!!  good luck dear!!!
> 
> Tonka  i think . i feel.. that I really need this in my life... but i need to be able to return it.. so hoping barneys will stock in online.. its too much hassle returning in boutiques .....
> 
> Kristy.... still waiting... and stop that nonsense... just take a quick pic.. as i think i need the BORDEAUX...
> 
> *By the way if tonka has the gray, and kristy and jayne both have the bordeaux, what is my SA telling me that she has a gray/ black with green flecks?  how many colors did the xabi come in ladies???*


Is mine really a bordeaux? I tried the Ina in bordeaux and that was a deep red burgundy.  My Xabi looks brownish grey... but maybe it's still called bordeaux?


----------



## Jayne1

KristyDarling said:


> Girl, you ROCK the Xabi!!! It looks soooo cool on you! (and I'm super jelly of your figure....is there ANYTHING that doesn't look good on you??)  It's not boxy on you at all -- you just look long and lean!   OK now I'm afraid to post my own Xabi mod pics....I'm just going to look like a squatty tree stump next to you!


I'll be a tall tree stump, right beside you.


----------



## hktaitai

tonkamama said:


> Here is my* Xabi *(size 0 for reference) pairing with my outfit of today ...  I was wearing my $30 clearance slim slough jeans by BIRD by Juicy Couture from NM Last Call...
> 
> I think this pairing is good for Fall since I was just wearing a t shirt & heels...



So chic! Perfect *tonka*


----------



## tonkamama

*You ladies are so generous, kind and encouraging  *

*KristyDarling ~* this is the beauty of IM clothing, with the right heels... You as well will ROCK this coat with your unique personal style.  

*amacasa ~* I think it only comes in two colors  you can call Barney.com and ask CS to look up a store that carries this coat or you can call Barneys SF direct.  They can ship it to you no shipping charge and it is returnable within 30 days if you do not like it.   




Coreena said:


> oh wow the xabi looks stunning on you ^^ very well styled. I love the slouchy pants





KristyDarling said:


> Girl, you ROCK the Xabi!!! It looks soooo cool on you! (and I'm super jelly of your figure....is there ANYTHING that doesn't look good on you??)  It's not boxy on you at all -- you just look long and lean!   OK now I'm afraid to post my own Xabi mod pics....I'm just going to look like a squatty tree stump next to you!





jellybebe said:


> Very sexy. Looks perfect on you.





amacasa said:


> Tonka  i think . i feel.. that I really need this in my life... but i need to be able to return it.. so hoping barneys will stock in online.. its too much hassle returning in boutiques .....





hktaitai said:


> So chic! Perfect *tonka*


----------



## tonkamama

bgmommy said:


> I got the Keni today in the camel - LOVE!  The size 0 Keni seems bigger (especially in the arms and I don't have big arms) than the size 38 Balmain!


You are such a lucky girl!!  I have weak spot for leather jackets!!  Please please do post mod picture!!


----------



## birkingal

tonkamama said:


> Here is my* Xabi *(size 0 for reference) pairing with my outfit of today ...  I was wearing my $30 clearance slim slough jeans by BIRD by Juicy Couture from NM Last Call...
> 
> I think this pairing is good for Fall since I was just wearing a t shirt & heels...




tonka, this is such a fabulous look! I think the coat suits you perfectly.


----------



## bgmommy

mandicakes said:


> Ooh... Fantastic!  I'm so eager to see pic's. So the Keni is a good size through the body as well?  What size are you in US? I'm in touch with someone with a Keni in size 1 but I think I'm a 0 not sure.  I'm still sooking over missing out on certain Balmain items. I seriously have to let it go!



I really think I am bigger than you - I have broad shoulders for my size, but personally I would have gotten 0 or 1 depending on what was available.  I am a solid 4 US on the top.  Normally 38 in Chloe and Chanel, but my Balenciaga moto is a 40 for layering purposes.  The Keni arms are much more forgiving than the Balmain and the Keni leather is softer!  It is a more beautiful jacket than I imagined!!!  What color do you have lead on???  Keep me posted!  Good Luck and let me know if you have any other questions!


----------



## shamrock0421

You look SO SUPER A-MA-ZING!!!!



tonkamama said:


> Here is my* Xabi *(size 0 for reference) pairing with my outfit of today ... I was wearing my $30 clearance slim slough jeans by BIRD by Juicy Couture from NM Last Call...
> 
> I think this pairing is good for Fall since I was just wearing a t shirt & heels...


----------



## KristyDarling

Jayne1 said:


> I'll be a tall tree stump, right beside you.


----------



## am2022

Ladies I feel I've uncovered the mystery colors for the xabi
My sa has the khaki which could be what Jayne has
Then anthracite for tonka
And Bordeaux for kristy!!!

We've seen tonka's awesome representation of anthra
Now we probably need to see the Bordeaux and khaki!!!


----------



## tb-purselover

Tonkamama, the Xabi looks great with your figure! I love the tweedy look it too. It is perfect for Fall!



tonkamama said:


> Here is my* Xabi *(size 0 for reference) pairing with my outfit of today ...  I was wearing my $30 clearance slim slough jeans by BIRD by Juicy Couture from NM Last Call...
> 
> I think this pairing is good for Fall since I was just wearing a t shirt & heels...


----------



## ScarceNot

> I'm confused -- what gold rectangle?

It's a tiny detail in the pattern probably the size of a postage stamp.

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/170864

If you hover the mouse over the cuff detail, the bits at the ends of the sleeves?
The gold yarn was omitted on the left cuff.


----------



## Jayne1

ScarceNot said:


> > I'm confused -- what gold rectangle?
> 
> It's a tiny detail in the pattern probably the size of a postage stamp.
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/170864
> 
> If you hover the mouse over the cuff detail, the bits at the ends of the sleeves?
> The gold yarn was omitted on the left cuff.


I thought that was what you were talking about -- but what difference does it make if it's there or not?  Obviously it's not supposed to be there?


----------



## Jayne1

amacasa said:


> Ladies I feel I've uncovered the mystery colors for the xabi
> *My sa has the khaki which could be what Jayne has*
> Then anthracite for tonka
> And Bordeaux for kristy!!!
> 
> We've seen tonka's awesome representation of anthra
> Now we probably need to see the Bordeaux and khaki!!!


I don't think so... ? I never wear anything that has a hint of olive or light yellowish brown. I dislike those colours on me. My jacket is strictly a brown/ black tweed. 

On the other hand, IM may still have _called_ it khaki.


----------



## ScarceNot

> Obviously it's not supposed to be there?

I disagree.

We can watch Isabel's Spring 2012 show live early tomorrow morning:

http://nowfashion.com/30-09-2011-isabel-marant-ready-to-wear-spring-summer-2012-paris-show-982.html


----------



## Aigul

bgmommy said:


> I really think I am bigger than you - I have broad shoulders for my size, but personally I would have gotten 0 or 1 depending on what was available.  I am a solid 4 US on the top.  Normally 38 in Chloe and Chanel, but my Balenciaga moto is a 40 for layering purposes.  The Keni arms are much more forgiving than the Balmain and the Keni leather is softer!  It is a more beautiful jacket than I imagined!!!  What color do you have lead on???  Keep me posted!  Good Luck and let me know if you have any other questions!


If you decide to sell Balmain jacket please contact me


----------



## am2022

can't open the pic...

but thanks for the link on the marant show... can't wait!!!



ScarceNot said:


> > Obviously it's not supposed to be there?
> 
> I disagree.
> 
> We can watch Isabel's Spring 2012 show live early tomorrow morning:
> 
> http://nowfashion.com/30-09-2011-isabel-marant-ready-to-wear-spring-summer-2012-paris-show-982.html


----------



## amoree

Anyone know of or have used a france/Europe based mail forwarding service that will ship to Australia. 
I'm wanting to buy some things from the IM France boutique as I've heard their prices are cheaper? Well comPared to Au and the US anyway. 
Can you girls help!


----------



## bgmommy

Aigul said:


> If you decide to sell Balmain jacket please contact me



Which one moto or tux???  I don't have intentions now, but may change


----------



## Coreena

ScarceNot said:


> > Obviously it's not supposed to be there?
> 
> I disagree.
> 
> We can watch Isabel's Spring 2012 show live early tomorrow morning:
> 
> http://nowfashion.com/30-09-2011-isabel-marant-ready-to-wear-spring-summer-2012-paris-show-982.html


oh wow thanks for the link


----------



## tonkamama

*birkingal, shamrock0421 & tb-purselover ~* 



birkingal said:


> tonka, this is such a fabulous look! I think the coat suits you perfectly.





shamrock0421 said:


> You look SO SUPER A-MA-ZING!!!!





tb-purselover said:


> Tonkamama, the Xabi looks great with your figure! I love the tweedy look it too. It is perfect for Fall!


----------



## Coreena

amacasa said:


> can't open the pic...
> 
> but thanks for the link on the marant show... can't wait!!!


oh boy im so excited, feels like christmas


----------



## Coreena

amoree said:


> Anyone know of or have used a france/Europe based mail forwarding service that will ship to Australia.
> I'm wanting to buy some things from the IM France boutique as I've heard their prices are cheaper? Well comPared to Au and the US anyway.
> Can you girls help!


no idea amoree, Im about to use a freight forwarding company in the US that will ship from IM to me. But IM is so difficult in NY. They are asking me to give them all my details, plus back and front of credit card plus my ID. So confused and not comfortable about this. What if someone steals my identity? Each time I order I have to give them all these details. Where do they keep it, what if the information is trapped and stolen. I have been waiting for these shoes for 3 to 4 months, if im going to fraud you IM do you think I would wait that long lol .. 

I know they can call Amex to confirm who I am but they said they wont they need all this. Not great service if you ask me.


----------



## shamrock0421

Please PM me if there is anything I can do to help you w/the NY store.  90% sure I will be back in SoHo tomorrow.  I would be happy to help you if there is any way that I can.



Coreena said:


> no idea amoree, Im about to use a freight forwarding company in the US that will ship from IM to me. But IM is so difficult in NY. They are asking me to give them all my details, plus back and front of credit card plus my ID. So confused and not comfortable about this. What if someone steals my identity? Each time I order I have to give them all these details. Where do they keep it, what if the information is trapped and stolen. I have been waiting for these shoes for 3 to 4 months, if im going to fraud you IM do you think I would wait that long lol ..
> 
> I know they can call Amex to confirm who I am but they said they wont they need all this. Not great service if you ask me.


----------



## shamrock0421

I am here stalking for Kirsty's mod-shots and I am not seeing any!!!


----------



## am2022

still waiting for the live show.. its late!!!


----------



## zzhoneybee

amacasa said:


> still waiting for the live show.. its late!!!



haha Amacasa!!  me too, and I'm hoping it will start soon- don't want to be late for work!! 

it really does feel like Christmas...


----------



## am2022

zz... hope it starts now ... no we don't want you to be late!!! 

thankfully though im off on fridays.. or DH will be looking at me with a disapproving look....again...  nowadays he has been quite allergic to TPF.. Im thinking of tactics to turn him around...



zzhoneybee said:


> haha Amacasa!!  me too, and I'm hoping it will start soon- don't want to be late for work!!
> 
> it really does feel like Christmas...


----------



## zzhoneybee

amacasa said:


> zz... hope it starts now ... no we don't want you to be late!!!
> 
> thankfully though im off on fridays.. or DH will be looking at me with a disapproving look....again...  nowadays he has been quite allergic to TPF.. Im thinking of tactics to turn him around...




ha, now I DEFINITELY have to go to work- for those of you who can watch it live, ENJOY!  looking forward to discussing later!!


----------



## am2022

what's happening.. isabel marant's army hasn't come out yet?


----------



## FancyPants

I have some very mixed feelings about S/S 12 collection. I love the shoes,they dont look very walkable but they are nice. I didnt see any of her famous jackets, only 2 embelished vests :/ I hope she makes some nice jackets for spring, I have already missed out on so much from her previous collectons.
What do you ladies think?


----------



## Coreena

shamrock0421 said:


> Please PM me if there is anything I can do to help you w/the NY store.  90% sure I will be back in SoHo tomorrow.  I would be happy to help you if there is any way that I can.


thanks dear shamrock for your help.... ive just emailed them just to confirm if I can omit some details and whether they will store or destroy my details after a while. Wait and see. Really want to buy from IM NY but not at a risk. .... What do you think of the IM show... I think its pretty wow!


----------



## angelastoel

I really liked the collection and I have a gut feeling this embellished vest will also come in a long sleeved version:






I wrote a review for my blog, but I think it's nice to also put it here, I would love to know what you girls think about the collection



I really anticipated towards this SS 2012-show. The weird thing is, when I see a show from Isabel Marant I don't go crazy, I look at it and think "nice, but I liked last time more" then I look again and again and I see details, I see shapes and suddenly I start to like it more and more.
The colours are very marine-ish, a lot of red white and blue, also some faded colours, tie dye and damaged affects, which give it a very cool and edgy look, like Balmain also does.
She has put some classic elements in her collection like her famous knitwear, a trophy jacket and printed pants. Also she really played with shapes, like this amazing vest above with pointy shoulders and some amazing embellishment (I want this in my closet!!!!!), would love to see that one IRL and I wonder if there will be a long sleeved version too. Some shapes and prints kinda looked like the Celine collection, which I liked, but it was a little bit too much for everyday wear, but Isabel Marant translated this look in a wearable version. We can also see that next summer thin strappy sandals will be the trend. Anyway, here are some screenshots with some nice looks, to see the entire show click HERE.

ps: don't you just love Anja Rubik as much as I do? I think Isabel Marant does too, because she always opens the show!


----------



## Brigitte031

I loved the collection! I think it's definitely a little bit different but I like that it's not as "California casual" as this past collection which really put me off. This new SS 2012 collection reminded me a little of Balmain with the silhouette and the rips, etc.


----------



## bgmommy

Brigitte031 said:


> I loved the collection! I think it's definitely a little bit different but I like that it's not as "California casual" as this past collection which really put me off. This new SS 2012 collection reminded me a little of Balmain with the silhouette and the rips, etc.



You took the words right off my page!!!  I agree "a little Balmain".  I LOVED the colors!  Liked the shoes - agree they look tough to walk in, but overall the collection made me !  The long cardigan looked like another version of the Yosemite - there's a little fringe carried over and a whole lot of fun! The number t-shirts reminded me or Carrie (SATC)!


----------



## angelastoel

bgmommy said:


> You took the words right off my page!!!  I agree "a little Balmain".  I LOVED the colors!  Liked the shoes - agree they look tough to walk in, but overall the collection made me !  The long cardigan looked like another version of the Yosemite - there's a little fringe carried over and a whole lot of fun! The number t-shirts reminded me or Carrie (SATC)!



as I already said, I agree with you I think it is a younger, more wearable mix of celine and Balmain, I can't wait till everything comes in the stores and see it up close, and maybe there will be more surprizes, like the Reilly jacket last SS, she didn't put the best, most special jacket (in my opinion) in her show!


----------



## Petite1010

Hi Ladies, hope all of you doing well!! I also like this collection, it's really awesome, so much character and color in it, it's so differently styled, i mean not one theme at all, like AW Navajo. Pieces are so easily wearable, knits are gorgeous. Except Balmain, I can see Balenciaga here! And Angela, I am sure new arrivals will impress us much more, so you will add some new styles to your gorgeous blazer collection


----------



## Petite1010

bgmommy said:


> You took the words right off my page!!!  I agree "a little Balmain".  I LOVED the colors!  Liked the shoes - agree they look tough to walk in, but overall the collection made me !  The long cardigan looked like another version of the Yosemite - there's a little fringe carried over and a whole lot of fun! The number t-shirts reminded me or Carrie (SATC)!


I was also impressed by Balmain collection, but a little bit too "goldy", too "polished" for me. And not so casual and rock chic as Decarnin's. By the way, Bigmommy, congratulations on your Balmain purchases!!! So jealous! Really waiting for your mod pics of both tux and jacket!!!


----------



## zzhoneybee

angelastoel said:


> I really liked the collection and I have a gut feeling this embellished vest will also come in a long sleeved version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wrote a review for my blog, but I think it's nice to also put it here, I would love to know what you girls think about the collection
> 
> 
> I really anticipated towards this SS 2012-show. The weird thing is, when I see a show from Isabel Marant I don't go crazy, I look at it and think "nice, but I liked last time more" then I look again and again and I see details, I see shapes and suddenly I start to like it more and more.
> The colours are very marine-ish, a lot of red white and blue, also some faded colours, tie dye and damaged affects, which give it a very cool and edgy look, like Balmain also does.
> She has put some classic elements in her collection like her famous knitwear, a trophy jacket and printed pants. Also she really played with shapes, like this amazing vest above with pointy shoulders and some amazing embellishment (I want this in my closet!!!!!), would love to see that one IRL and I wonder if there will be a long sleeved version too. Some shapes and prints kinda looked like the Celine collection, which I liked, but it was a little bit too much for everyday wear, but Isabel Marant translated this look in a wearable version. We can also see that next summer thin strappy sandals will be the trend. Anyway, here are some screenshots with some nice looks, to see the entire show click HERE.
> 
> 
> 
> That is so funny, Angela- it is the exact same way for me.  My first thoughts were "meh..." and the more I look at it, the more I  appreciate it.  I have now reached the point where I LOVE it!!  Isabel Marant is the best.


----------



## tb-purselover

I do like the new collection! But it is mixed for me. Some of it I absolutely love. Other pieces, M'eh. I tend to like her more unique pieces with patterns and interesting detailing and unique IM look.


----------



## FancyPants

I am loving the wide shorts towards the end of the show, with the white blouse, and also the navajo cardigan. 
Caroline from carolinesmode.com posted some nice photos on her blog from the IM show. Im on the iPad so I cant post pics


----------



## angelastoel

love these pants and jacket IF worn separately from each other... but I am afraid the prices will be sky high, because people will buy it


----------



## Brigitte031

angelastoel said:


> love these pants and jacket IF worn separately from each other... but I am afraid the prices will be sky high, because people will buy it



Yes... the amount of detailing makes me shudder with regards to what the prices are going to be like with this collection.  But I am sure it will be worth owning a piece from SS 2012. I cannot wait for it to come out!

Abbey Lee looks so stunning both times she walked.


----------



## shamrock0421

I got them in a Size 28.
They are slightly snug right now (pulling just a bit in the front so top of zipper is slightly exposed) - but, as I have mentioned, my weight is up and with 5-7 lbs. gone - they will be perfect - but I can still wear them now.
But as for comfort - WOW!
These are great and definitely keepers.
I started snapping pictures and then figured - I may as well keep it politically correct and throw on IM to post here.  
Hahahaha!
As always - pardon the disaster in the background.
Thanks again for the great tip.  I'm very happy with these.














KristyDarling said:


> Just wanted to mention -- if you're interested in James Twiggys, you *must* check out their China Doll wash. It's their most popular wash for very good reason. Very hip, slightly retro 80s (reminds me of my Gloria Vanderbilts from the good ole days!), and so flattering! http://www.shopbop.com/twiggy-pocke...brand-shopbysize-chosen-viewall&colorId=15939


----------



## am2022

Love them sham!!! Finally
Some perfect looking denim!!!
Congrats!

OTE=shamrock0421;20043464]I got them in a Size 28.
They are slightly snug right now y(pulling just a bit in the front so top of zipper is slightly exposed) - but, as I have mentioned, my weight is up and with 5-7 lbs. gone - they will be perfect - but I can still wear them now.
But as for comfort - WOW!
These are great and definitely keepers.
I started snapping pictures and then figured - I may as well keep it politically correct and throw on IM to post here.  
Hahahaha!
As always - pardon the disaster in the background.
Thanks again for the great tip.  I'm very happy with these.
View attachment 1496484


View attachment 1496485


View attachment 1496486


View attachment 1496487

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]


----------



## tb-purselover

I love these pieces too. Oh I hope the prices will not be sky high and comparable to the current season prices! One can only hope!



angelastoel said:


> style.com/slideshows/2011/fashionshows/S2012RTW/IMARANT/RUNWAY/00090m.jpg
> 
> love these pants and jacket IF worn separately from each other... but I am afraid the prices will be sky high, because people will buy it


----------



## tb-purselover

Hi Shamrock!

Yay, you got your jeans and they look fab! 



shamrock0421 said:


> I got them in a Size 28.
> They are slightly snug right now (pulling just a bit in the front so top of zipper is slightly exposed) - but, as I have mentioned, my weight is up and with 5-7 lbs. gone - they will be perfect - but I can still wear them now.
> But as for comfort - WOW!
> These are great and definitely keepers.
> I started snapping pictures and then figured - I may as well keep it politically correct and throw on IM to post here.
> Hahahaha!
> As always - pardon the disaster in the background.
> Thanks again for the great tip.  I'm very happy with these.
> View attachment 1496484
> 
> 
> View attachment 1496485
> 
> 
> View attachment 1496486
> 
> 
> View attachment 1496487


----------



## Jayne1

FancyPants said:


> I have some very mixed feelings about S/S 12 collection. I love the shoes,they dont look very walkable but they are nice. *I didnt see any of her famous jackets, only 2 embelished vests :/ I hope she makes some nice jackets for spring, I have already missed out on so much from her previous collectons.*
> What do you ladies think?


Me too! I have yet to get one good, slightly dressy, indoor type of jacket... so I'm hoping Etoile will have something, if not the main line.


angelastoel said:


> I really liked the collection and I have a gut feeling this embellished vest will also come in a long sleeved version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wrote a review for my blog, but I think it's nice to also put it here, I would love to know what you girls think about the collection
> 
> 
> 
> *I really anticipated towards this SS 2012-show. The weird thing is, when I see a show from Isabel Marant I don't go crazy, I look at it and think "nice, but I liked last time more" then I look again and again and I see details, I see shapes and suddenly I start to like it more and more.*
> The colours are very marine-ish, a lot of red white and blue, also some faded colours, tie dye and damaged affects, which give it a very cool and edgy look, like Balmain also does.
> She has put some classic elements in her collection like her famous knitwear, a trophy jacket and printed pants. Also she really played with shapes, like this amazing vest above with pointy shoulders and some amazing embellishment (I want this in my closet!!!!!), would love to see that one IRL and I wonder if there will be a long sleeved version too. Some shapes and prints kinda looked like the Celine collection, which I liked, but it was a little bit too much for everyday wear, but Isabel Marant translated this look in a wearable version. We can also see that next summer thin strappy sandals will be the trend. Anyway, here are some screenshots with some nice looks, to see the entire show click HERE.
> 
> ps: don't you just love Anja Rubik as much as I do? I think Isabel Marant does too, because she always opens the show!


I'm the exact same way! Partly, because I never want to love something. What if I can't find it... I don't want to like anything, just in case.

So far, I don't love anything form S/S -- but that may change...


----------



## DollyAntics

I adore this jacket!!!



angelastoel said:


> style.com/slideshows/2011/fashionshows/S2012RTW/IMARANT/RUNWAY/00090m.jpg
> 
> love these pants and jacket IF worn separately from each other... but I am afraid the prices will be sky high, because people will buy it


----------



## Jayne1

So I took a good look at the collection and I think it's hard to wear and not as good as past seasons.  My opinion, of course, but what does everyone else think?

The outfit below is not great.  Why pay what this probably costs when you can go to Foot Locker and buy the same:





This is probably the star of the show, but it's too hard to wear.  In other words, it will make me look fat:


----------



## amoree

can someone tell me how compfy the gava pumps are?  I heard the black and White version are slightly higher than the all black ones. So I'm probably more interested in the shorter heel. 
Please report back ! Hoping to buy a pair off a friend.


----------



## am2022

I did like the spring collection .. It has it's laid back looks , comfy sweaters and vamped up looks with metallic dresses.
Was quite surprised by the vests .., those look like a cross b/w haider A. And balmain, 
The nude ankle sandals seem okay. I usually don't fall in
Love with marant shoes anyway until I see it on the
Streets out of the runway .. That's how I fell
In love with my gwens and Dana.. And now the franklins !!!

Like you ladies I would be very interested what the etoile and.
Main collection price points would be!


----------



## mercer

ahahahaha!  I was thinking the same thing about myself!  It's beautiful,  but I'm certain I'd look like Grimace if I tried to wear this.



Jayne1 said:


> So I took a good look at the collection and I think it's hard to wear and not as good as past seasons.  My opinion, of course, but what does everyone else think?
> 
> 
> This is probably the star of the show, but it's too hard to wear.  In other words, it will make me look fat:


----------



## tonkamama

*shamrock0421 ~* Sexy!!  Great pair of jeans!!


----------



## tonkamama

My 1st impression was looking for any pieces that I can actually wear as my regular day to day outfits... well....  not really as most of her runway pieces are too trendy & too young for me (lol)... but I did enjoy viewing all the wonderful and fun pieces.....  

Based on what she did for the F/W.....I am hoping Ms. Marant will come up some cute pieces that will fit everyone's need and style... cannot wait!!  

I am going to stick with my dicker boots for now as those heels can kill me in second&#8230;


----------



## Petite1010

Here you are gals - Ms Marant!!!


----------



## KristyDarling

shamrock0421 said:


> I got them in a Size 28.
> They are slightly snug right now (pulling just a bit in the front so top of zipper is slightly exposed) - but, as I have mentioned, my weight is up and with 5-7 lbs. gone - they will be perfect - but I can still wear them now.
> But as for comfort - WOW!
> These are great and definitely keepers.
> I started snapping pictures and then figured - I may as well keep it politically correct and throw on IM to post here.
> Hahahaha!
> As always - pardon the disaster in the background.
> Thanks again for the great tip.  I'm very happy with these.
> View attachment 1496484
> 
> 
> View attachment 1496485
> 
> 
> View attachment 1496486
> 
> 
> View attachment 1496487



Sham, they look AWESOME on you! I'm so glad you like them!


----------



## hktaitai

shamrock0421 said:


> I got them in a Size 28.
> They are slightly snug right now (pulling just a bit in the front so top of zipper is slightly exposed) - but, as I have mentioned, my weight is up and with 5-7 lbs. gone - they will be perfect - but I can still wear them now.
> But as for comfort - WOW! These are great and definitely keepers. I started snapping pictures and then figured - I may as well keep it politically correct and throw on IM to post here. Hahahaha! As always - pardon the disaster in the background. Thanks again for the great tip.  I'm very happy with these.



The perfect denim *shamrock*  Love how you pair them with your studded booties


----------



## hktaitai

Jayne1 said:


> So I took a good look at the collection and I think it's hard to wear and not as good as past seasons.  My opinion, of course, but what does everyone else think?
> The outfit below is not great.  Why pay what this probably costs when you can go to Foot Locker and buy the same:
> This is probably the star of the show, but it's too hard to wear.  In other words, it will make me look fat:



So pretty, thanks for sharing! Cant wait to see them in person 



mercer said:


> ahahahaha!  I was thinking the same thing about myself!  It's beautiful,  but I'm certain I'd look like Grimace if I tried to wear this.



So agree  But I'm still having my fingers crossed that the sweater with quarter-length slvees will work


----------



## KristyDarling

shamrock0421 said:


> I am here stalking for Kirsty's mod-shots and I am not seeing any!!!



I'm so ashamed! :shame:  I've been away from my computer all day til now, and it's too late/dark for decent pics. But I promise I will!  

Today was one of my rare shopping trips (I only go shopping at actual brick-and-mortar stores about 4 times a year), I went to both Barneys and Metier SF and tried on a whole buncha main-line and Etoile pieces. I was TOTALLY bummed and surprised by the fit of this season's pants -- most of her previous season pants fit me perfectly . I tried on both the *Wabi* and the *Renell* in my usual size 0. They are very low-rise, which usually doesn't work well on me. Plus I didn't have nearly enough junk in my trunk to fill out the tush....the waist was super-loose and hanging off me. Lastly, the legs were waaaaaay too long on me. I'd say the Wabi and Renell would work great on ladies who are 5'6" or taller, with a little meat in the booty. 

I aaaalmost bought the *Jemet* leopard blouse and it was beautiful and flattering, but at $510 I  balked. I generally try not to pay that much for something unless it's something I can wear A LOT, like shoes or a jacket. I did, however, get the *Mony* in dark gray (anthracite?).   I went into the shop expecting to leave with an IM sweater or pants,  but shocked myself by leaving with the Monys!  I've seen them online and thought they were  cute but not particularly my style. Once I put them on....WOW!! They are  transforming! They look amazing up or cuffed down...and with skinny pants or bare legs with a short skirt.  Truly sizzling H-O-T and unique/edgy without being too trendy or over-the-top. 

My funny story of the day: I tried on the *Trash Rouge dress* (which *hktaitai* has in the shirt version called *Djodie*), and MY HEAD WAS TOO BIG FOR THE NECK HOLE!  The crew neckline has no stretch at all, and it stopped just above my temple. I always knew I had a big head, but not THAT big.  (though apparently it is)

OK, now it's time for me to catch up with the rest of today's IM posts. Plus I need to watch the S/S runway show!!!!!!  Hope all you ladies are having a great Friday!!


----------



## Coreena

Jayne1 said:


> So I took a good look at the collection and I think it's hard to wear and not as good as past seasons.  My opinion, of course, but what does everyone else think?
> 
> The outfit below is not great.  Why pay what this probably costs when you can go to Foot Locker and buy the same:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is probably the star of the show, but it's too hard to wear.  In other words, it will make me look fat:


hahaah Im totally in agreeace with you.... I really would buy those sweat pants or sweat top  but those knits! I love the girl wearing the knit in pic 10 is so pretty ^^ I love the 3/4 sleeves ))


----------



## Coreena

zzhoneybee said:


> angelastoel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really liked the collection and I have a gut feeling this embellished vest will also come in a long sleeved version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wrote a review for my blog, but I think it's nice to also put it here, I would love to know what you girls think about the collection
> 
> 
> I really anticipated towards this SS 2012-show. The weird thing is, when I see a show from Isabel Marant I don't go crazy, I look at it and think "nice, but I liked last time more" then I look again and again and I see details, I see shapes and suddenly I start to like it more and more.
> The colours are very marine-ish, a lot of red white and blue, also some faded colours, tie dye and damaged affects, which give it a very cool and edgy look, like Balmain also does.
> She has put some classic elements in her collection like her famous knitwear, a trophy jacket and printed pants. Also she really played with shapes, like this amazing vest above with pointy shoulders and some amazing embellishment (I want this in my closet!!!!!), would love to see that one IRL and I wonder if there will be a long sleeved version too. Some shapes and prints kinda looked like the Celine collection, which I liked, but it was a little bit too much for everyday wear, but Isabel Marant translated this look in a wearable version. We can also see that next summer thin strappy sandals will be the trend. Anyway, here are some screenshots with some nice looks, to see the entire show click HERE.
> 
> 
> 
> That is so funny, Angela- it is the exact same way for me.  My first thoughts were "meh..." and the more I look at it, the more I  appreciate it.  I have now reached the point where I LOVE it!!  Isabel Marant is the best.
> 
> 
> 
> The vest has a very indian feel to it to you think
Click to expand...


----------



## Coreena

angelastoel said:


> style.com/slideshows/2011/fashionshows/S2012RTW/IMARANT/RUNWAY/00090m.jpg
> 
> love these pants and jacket IF worn separately from each other... but I am afraid the prices will be sky high, because people will buy it


I love the cut of this jacket and the colouring is really nice  Love the red detailing ^^


----------



## Coreena

shamrock0421 said:


> I got them in a Size 28.
> They are slightly snug right now (pulling just a bit in the front so top of zipper is slightly exposed) - but, as I have mentioned, my weight is up and with 5-7 lbs. gone - they will be perfect - but I can still wear them now.
> But as for comfort - WOW!
> These are great and definitely keepers.
> I started snapping pictures and then figured - I may as well keep it politically correct and throw on IM to post here.
> Hahahaha!
> As always - pardon the disaster in the background.
> Thanks again for the great tip.  I'm very happy with these.
> View attachment 1496484
> 
> 
> View attachment 1496485
> 
> 
> View attachment 1496486
> 
> 
> View attachment 1496487


shamrock you look really hot in your jeans! a really good fit!


----------



## Coreena

amacasa said:


> I did like the spring collection .. It has it's laid back looks , comfy sweaters and vamped up looks with metallic dresses.
> Was quite surprised by the vests .., those look like a cross b/w haider A. And balmain,
> The nude ankle sandals seem okay. I usually don't fall in
> Love with marant shoes anyway until I see it on the
> Streets out of the runway .. That's how I fell
> In love with my gwens and Dana.. And now the franklins !!!
> 
> Like you ladies I would be very interested what the etoile and.
> Main collection price points would be!


I agree with you amacasa on the heels, they look nice but comfort-wise they're looking really bad lol .. close up pictures of the model you can see their feet are not sitting well on the heels and could at any minute fall off their feet LOL ..


----------



## KristyDarling

Random thoughts about S/S '12:

* S/S shoes: my feet and ankles aren't nearly pretty enough to wear any of them.
* Not a fan of the track suits
* What I'd love to have: the printed slightly fringey pants from #17, the cardie from #18, #9 jacket is a maybe, the red/white pants from #4.

Overall, not bad. But I rarely come away from an IM runway show feeling in lust with anything. I usually end up falling in love with things AFTER I've tried them on. That's the thing about IM -- it may not jump off the page or screen at you, but in person, her things look so SPECIAL on the body. I'm looking forward to seeing what variations of runway we will be seeing in stores. Would be cool if there is a long-sleeved version of that strong-shouldered vest, as Angelastoel said. Now more than ever, I'm mourning my July jacket that I sent back. I should've kept that beauty!!! I'm paranoid that she'll never make another as special as that one.


----------



## Jayne1

I'm sure I'll find something in Etoile S/S -- probably a little less dramatic and busy.


----------



## Coreena

hktaitai said:


> So pretty, thanks for sharing! Cant wait to see them in person
> 
> 
> 
> So agree  But I'm still having my fingers crossed that the sweater with quarter-length slvees will work


Hktaitai i agree with you, the sweater with 3/4 sleeves was definitelya stand out piece it looks so gorgeous and easy to wear ^^ we better not talk it up or else the price will just sky rocket lol ..


----------



## Coreena

KristyDarling said:


> I'm so ashamed! :shame:  I've been away from my computer all day til now, and it's too late/dark for decent pics. But I promise I will!
> 
> Today was one of my rare shopping trips (I only go shopping at actual brick-and-mortar stores about 4 times a year), I went to both Barneys and Metier SF and tried on a whole buncha main-line and Etoile pieces. I was TOTALLY bummed and surprised by the fit of this season's pants -- most of her previous season pants fit me perfectly . I tried on both the *Wabi* and the *Renell* in my usual size 0. They are very low-rise, which usually doesn't work well on me. Plus I didn't have nearly enough junk in my trunk to fill out the tush....the waist was super-loose and hanging off me. Lastly, the legs were waaaaaay too long on me. I'd say the Wabi and Renell would work great on ladies who are 5'6" or taller, with a little meat in the booty.
> 
> I aaaalmost bought the *Jemet* leopard blouse and it was beautiful and flattering, but at $510 I  balked. I generally try not to pay that much for something unless it's something I can wear A LOT, like shoes or a jacket. I did, however, get the *Mony* in dark gray (anthracite?).   I went into the shop expecting to leave with an IM sweater or pants,  but shocked myself by leaving with the Monys!  I've seen them online and thought they were  cute but not particularly my style. Once I put them on....WOW!! They are  transforming! They look amazing up or cuffed down...and with skinny pants or bare legs with a short skirt.  Truly sizzling H-O-T and unique/edgy without being too trendy or over-the-top.
> 
> My funny story of the day: I tried on the *Trash Rouge dress* (which *hktaitai* has in the shirt version called *Djodie*), and MY HEAD WAS TOO BIG FOR THE NECK HOLE!  The crew neckline has no stretch at all, and it stopped just above my temple. I always knew I had a big head, but not THAT big.  (though apparently it is)
> 
> OK, now it's time for me to catch up with the rest of today's IM posts. Plus I need to watch the S/S runway show!!!!!!  Hope all you ladies are having a great Friday!!


hey kristy, I love the monys, if i ever come across them I will definitely buy them for sure ^^ congrats on a great purchase, I know you will get a lot of wear out of these beautiful boots


----------



## Coreena

KristyDarling said:


> I'm so ashamed! :shame:  I've been away from my computer all day til now, and it's too late/dark for decent pics. But I promise I will!
> 
> Today was one of my rare shopping trips (I only go shopping at actual brick-and-mortar stores about 4 times a year), I went to both Barneys and Metier SF and tried on a whole buncha main-line and Etoile pieces. I was TOTALLY bummed and surprised by the fit of this season's pants -- most of her previous season pants fit me perfectly . I tried on both the *Wabi* and the *Renell* in my usual size 0. They are very low-rise, which usually doesn't work well on me. Plus I didn't have nearly enough junk in my trunk to fill out the tush....the waist was super-loose and hanging off me. Lastly, the legs were waaaaaay too long on me. I'd say the Wabi and Renell would work great on ladies who are 5'6" or taller, with a little meat in the booty.
> 
> I aaaalmost bought the *Jemet* leopard blouse and it was beautiful and flattering, but at $510 I  balked. I generally try not to pay that much for something unless it's something I can wear A LOT, like shoes or a jacket. I did, however, get the *Mony* in dark gray (anthracite?).   I went into the shop expecting to leave with an IM sweater or pants,  but shocked myself by leaving with the Monys!  I've seen them online and thought they were  cute but not particularly my style. Once I put them on....WOW!! They are  transforming! They look amazing up or cuffed down...and with skinny pants or bare legs with a short skirt.  Truly sizzling H-O-T and unique/edgy without being too trendy or over-the-top.
> 
> My funny story of the day: I tried on the *Trash Rouge dress* (which *hktaitai* has in the shirt version called *Djodie*), and MY HEAD WAS TOO BIG FOR THE NECK HOLE!  The crew neckline has no stretch at all, and it stopped just above my temple. I always knew I had a big head, but not THAT big.  (though apparently it is)
> 
> OK, now it's time for me to catch up with the rest of today's IM posts. Plus I need to watch the S/S runway show!!!!!!  Hope all you ladies are having a great Friday!!


btw what is the fit like with the monys? would you say they are TTS or STS?


----------



## KristyDarling

Coreena said:


> btw what is the fit like with the monys? would you say they are TTS or STS?



TTS!   Definitely get them if you can. They're SO wearable and versatile with that trademark IM "cool"!


----------



## KristyDarling

Jayne1 said:


> I'm sure I'll find something in Etoile S/S -- probably a little less dramatic and busy.



Yes, I tend to go for her more basic pieces, too.


----------



## tonkamama

KristyDarling said:


> Today was one of my rare shopping trips (I only go shopping at actual brick-and-mortar stores about 4 times a year), I went to both Barneys and Metier SF and tried on a whole buncha main-line and Etoile pieces. I was TOTALLY bummed and surprised by the fit of this season's pants -- most of her previous season pants fit me perfectly . I tried on both the *Wabi* and the *Renell* in my usual size 0. They are very low-rise, which usually doesn't work well on me. Plus I didn't have nearly enough junk in my trunk to fill out the tush....the waist was super-loose and hanging off me. Lastly, the legs were waaaaaay too long on me. I'd say the Wabi and Renell would work great on ladies who are 5'6" or taller, with a little meat in the booty.
> 
> I aaaalmost bought the *Jemet* leopard blouse and it was beautiful and flattering, but at $510 I  balked. I generally try not to pay that much for something unless it's something I can wear A LOT, like shoes or a jacket. I did, *however, get the Mony in dark gray (anthracite?).   I went into the shop expecting to leave with an IM sweater or pants,  but shocked myself by leaving with the Monys! * I've seen them online and thought they were  cute but not particularly my style. Once I put them on....WOW!! They are  transforming! They look amazing up or cuffed down...and *with skinny pants or bare legs with a short skirt. * Truly sizzling H-O-T and unique/edgy without being too trendy or over-the-top.
> 
> My funny story of the day: I tried on the *Trash Rouge dress* (which *hktaitai* has in the shirt version called *Djodie*), and MY HEAD WAS TOO BIG FOR THE NECK HOLE!  The crew neckline has no stretch at all, and it stopped just above my temple. I always knew I had a big head, but not THAT big.  (though apparently it is)
> 
> OK, now it's time for me to catch up with the rest of today's IM posts. Plus I need to watch the S/S runway show!!!!!!  Hope all you ladies are having a great Friday!!


*KristyDarling ~* *I am so jealous of you!! * I love the Mony but I cannot handle the 4" heels !! !!  Mony IMO is the one I wish I can rest my feet in them ....they will be good pairs for all my skinny jeans!!!  Glad you had a fun shopping day @ Metier.   *Big Congrats!!*

You know what is next....  mod picture of your Mony boots!!


----------



## hktaitai

Coreena said:


> Hktaitai i agree with you, the sweater with 3/4 sleeves was definitelya stand out piece it looks so gorgeous and easy to wear ^^ we better not talk it up or else the price will just sky rocket lol ..


 

Agree, agree, hee hee.  SMART you *Coreena *


----------



## KristyDarling

tonkamama said:


> *KristyDarling ~* *I am so jealous of you!! * I love the Mony but I cannot handle the 4" heels !! !!  Mony IMO is the one I wish I can rest my feet in them ....they will be good pairs for all my skinny jeans!!!  Glad you had a fun shopping day @ Metier.   *Big Congrats!!*
> 
> You know what is next....  mod picture of your Mony boots!!



 Will do! I'm not great with 4" heels either, plus I have really wide feet....but the fact that they're wedges really helps. Plus, I don't plan to wear them for anything more strenuous than dinner out with my husband (where he can drop me off at the front door before parking, if need be!).


----------



## tonkamama

KristyDarling said:


> Random thoughts about S/S '12:
> 
> * S/S shoes: my feet and ankles aren't nearly pretty enough to wear any of them.
> * Not a fan of the track suits
> * What I'd love to have: the printed slightly fringey pants from #17, the cardie from #18, #9 jacket is a maybe, the red/white pants from #4.
> 
> Overall, not bad. But I rarely come away from an IM runway show feeling in lust with anything. I usually end up falling in love with things AFTER I've tried them on. That's the thing about IM -- it may not jump off the page or screen at you, but in person, her things look so SPECIAL on the body. I'm looking forward to seeing what variations of runway we will be seeing in stores. Would be cool if there is a long-sleeved version of that strong-shouldered vest, as Angelastoel said. Now more than ever, I'm mourning my July jacket that I sent back. I should've kept that beauty!!! I'm paranoid that she'll never make another as special as that one.


This is what I afraid of...  trying them on & fall in love ...  then my "wardrobe" budget plans indeed need some major modification ...


----------



## hktaitai

Hey gasl, I'm wearing my Dickers in bordeaux ("official" colour as printed on the shoebox) for the first itme. Love them. But they do look more rusty-red with strong hues of brown than bordeaux to my eyes... Thoughts?

As much as I love these, I hope Ms Marant will do a genuine bordeaux - deeper red with more hint of purple - next season.  Fingers crossed 

PS. Jacket is NAP-exclusive July, jeans are Joe's Scarlett, tee is a Petit Bateau round-neck cap-sleeve one.

Thanks for letting me share 

PPS. Size-wise, I went one size down for this season's Dickers. This pair is 37, compared with my Lacows in 38. HTH - to any one who still can't decide whether to size-up or not.


----------



## Chanel 0407

You look great Jellybebe!!!!  I love this fur on you.  Can I ask about the gold spike bracelet you are wearing.  Love it and am looking for one like that.  Do you have the style number for this Zara fur?



jellybebe said:


> Ok because you asked so nicely...


----------



## hktaitai

KristyDarling said:


> My funny story of the day: I tried on the *Trash Rouge dress* (which *hktaitai* has in the shirt version called *Djodie*), and MY HEAD WAS TOO BIG FOR THE NECK HOLE!  The crew neckline has no stretch at all, and it stopped just above my temple. I always knew I had a big head, but not THAT big. (though apparently it is)


 
Dear *KristyDarling* you must have killer cheekbones! That's the only reason why the dress didn't pass through your beautiful head.  I wish the SAs or seamstress could figure out a way... Although I haven't seen the dress in person yet, if its bodice is cut like the Djodie I'm sure it'll be euqally flattering


----------



## Jayne1

KristyDarling said:


> I aaaalmost bought the *Jemet* leopard blouse and it was beautiful and flattering, but at $510 I  balked. I generally try not to pay that much for something unless it's something I can wear A LOT, like shoes or a jacket. I did, however, get the *Mony* in dark gray (anthracite?).   I went into the shop expecting to leave with an IM sweater or pants,  but shocked myself by leaving with the Monys!  I've seen them online and thought they were  cute but not particularly my style. Once I put them on....WOW!! They are  transforming! They look amazing up or cuffed down...and with skinny pants or bare legs with a short skirt.  Truly sizzling H-O-T and unique/edgy without being too trendy or over-the-top.
> *
> My funny story of the day: I tried on the Trash Rouge dress (which hktaitai has in the shirt version called Djodie), and MY HEAD WAS TOO BIG FOR THE NECK HOLE!  The crew neckline has no stretch at all, and it stopped just above my temple. I always knew I had a big head, but not THAT big.  (though apparently it is)*
> 
> OK, now it's time for me to catch up with the rest of today's IM posts. Plus I need to watch the S/S runway show!!!!!!  Hope all you ladies are having a great Friday!!


That's pretty funny!  My head would have been too big too. 

Does anyone else get confused with all the IM names?  Unless I bought the item (then I remember the name for sure) or it's a famous piece... I tend to forget what is called what...


----------



## Jayne1

hktaitai said:


> Hey gasl, I'm wearing my Dickers in bordeaux ("official" colour as printed on the shoebox) for the first itme. Love them. But they do look more rusty-red with strong hues of brown than bordeaux to my eyes... Thoughts?
> 
> As much as I love these, I hope Ms Marant will do a genuine bordeaux - deeper red with more hint of purple - next season.  Fingers crossed
> 
> PS. Jacket is NAP-exclusive July, jeans are Joe's Scarlett, tee is a Petit Bateau round-neck cap-sleeve one.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share
> 
> PPS. Size-wise, I went one size down for this season's Dickers. This pair is 37, compared with my Lacows in 38. HTH - to any one who still can't decide whether to size-up or not.


The way you look in this jacket deserves an enlargement!  Not a little thumbnail.


----------



## KristyDarling

hktaitai said:


> Hey gasl, I'm wearing my Dickers in bordeaux ("official" colour as printed on the shoebox) for the first itme. Love them. But they do look more rusty-red with strong hues of brown than bordeaux to my eyes... Thoughts?
> 
> As much as I love these, I hope Ms Marant will do a genuine bordeaux - deeper red with more hint of purple - next season.  Fingers crossed
> 
> PS. Jacket is NAP-exclusive July, jeans are Joe's Scarlett, tee is a Petit Bateau round-neck cap-sleeve one.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share
> 
> PPS. Size-wise, I went one size down for this season's Dickers. This pair is 37, compared with my Lacows in 38. HTH - to any one who still can't decide whether to size-up or not.



Hey lady, you look AMAZING!!!! I never get tired of seeing you in IM jackets, especially your NAP gem!  I should know this but can't recall -- how tall are you? You look so slim and tall!


----------



## tonkamama

KristyDarling said:


> Will do! I'm not great with 4" heels either, plus I have really wide feet....but the fact that they're wedges really helps. Plus, I don't plan to wear them for anything more strenuous than dinner out with my husband (where he can drop me off at the front door before parking, if need be!).


*so sweet of your hubby* ~ I tend to walk on my feet a lot even tho I drive but I also prefer walking when I get a chance ....  so 4" might be little difficult if I walk non-stop for couple or three hours.  Beautiful Mony boots & I wish Ms. Marant will come up shorter heels next F/W!!  

I think I have big head ...  it is hard to find a chic hat that fits my head..  (lol)...  I have to give up idea of wearing a hat.


----------



## KristyDarling

hktaitai said:


> Dear KristyDarling you must have killer cheekbones! That's the only reason why the dress didn't pass through your beautiful head. I wish the SAs or seamstress could figure out a way... Although I haven't seen the dress in person yet, if its bodice is cut like the Djodie I'm sure it'll be euqally flattering



Now that's what I call a positive spin! Love you girl! 



Jayne1 said:


> That's pretty funny! My head would have been too big too.
> 
> Does anyone else get confused with all the IM names? Unless I bought the item (then I remember the name for sure) or it's a famous piece... I tend to forget what is called what...



I tend to remember the names of the items that I'm most interested in or that made an impression on me, but I definitely don't know most of them by heart!


----------



## tonkamama

hktaitai said:


> Hey gasl, I'm wearing my Dickers in bordeaux ("official" colour as printed on the shoebox) for the first itme. Love them. But they do look more rusty-red with strong hues of brown than bordeaux to my eyes... Thoughts?
> 
> As much as I love these, I hope Ms Marant will do a genuine bordeaux - deeper red with more hint of purple - next season.  Fingers crossed
> 
> PS. Jacket is NAP-exclusive July, jeans are Joe's Scarlett, tee is a Petit Bateau round-neck cap-sleeve one.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share
> 
> PPS. Size-wise, I went one size down for this season's Dickers. This pair is 37, compared with my Lacows in 38. HTH - to any one who still can't decide whether to size-up or not.


*Oh my... Perfection!! *  I kicked myself for not getting the jacket from NAP when still available... (It was placed in my wish box hoping it will go on sale ...  but I was wrong :cry:!!).


----------



## am2022

OH MY loving all the energy here!!!

HKtaitai ... love love it!!!   seeing the mod pics of july just made my day!

Sham... you look so fine girl!!!!

Kristy.. now you owe us both the Xabi and the Mony mod pics..  no pressure..
Coreena... nice show !!  now we get to obsess on more marant stuff... its never ending right?

To all the IM thread people, hello ladies and good night as well. im off to bed.. will dream of 2012 pieces...


----------



## tb-purselover

KristyDarling said:


> I tried on both the *Wabi* and the *Renell* in my usual size 0. They are very low-rise, which usually doesn't work well on me. Plus I didn't have nearly enough junk in my trunk to fill out the tush....the waist was super-loose and hanging off me.



I know, her sizing changed this season. I found things ran large compared to last season's IM collection.


----------



## shamrock0421

Awesome!
I really LOVE the color of the boots!
You look fantastic.



hktaitai said:


> Hey gasl, I'm wearing my Dickers in bordeaux ("official" colour as printed on the shoebox) for the first itme. Love them. But they do look more rusty-red with strong hues of brown than bordeaux to my eyes... Thoughts?
> 
> As much as I love these, I hope Ms Marant will do a genuine bordeaux - deeper red with more hint of purple - next season. Fingers crossed
> 
> PS. Jacket is NAP-exclusive July, jeans are Joe's Scarlett, tee is a Petit Bateau round-neck cap-sleeve one.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share
> 
> PPS. Size-wise, I went one size down for this season's Dickers. This pair is 37, compared with my Lacows in 38. HTH - to any one who still can't decide whether to size-up or not.


----------



## jellybebe

Omg this jacket is just TDF! I wish that I could have justified the price - definitely an investment showpiece! You look amazing as always!



hktaitai said:


> Hey gasl, I'm wearing my Dickers in bordeaux ("official" colour as printed on the shoebox) for the first itme. Love them. But they do look more rusty-red with strong hues of brown than bordeaux to my eyes... Thoughts?
> 
> As much as I love these, I hope Ms Marant will do a genuine bordeaux - deeper red with more hint of purple - next season.  Fingers crossed
> 
> PS. Jacket is NAP-exclusive July, jeans are Joe's Scarlett, tee is a Petit Bateau round-neck cap-sleeve one.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share
> 
> PPS. Size-wise, I went one size down for this season's Dickers. This pair is 37, compared with my Lacows in 38. HTH - to any one who still can't decide whether to size-up or not.


----------



## jellybebe

Congrats on the new boots Kristy! They will look beautiful with your new Xabi jacket. 
I have yet to see the entire SS 12 collection but from what I see so far, I am liking the shorts and the sweater Jayne posted so far. Overall I think it looks a bit too California/West Coast (which I love but can't justify the high prices for a soccer jersey-type top, if you KWIM?). If I am paying the prices, I want something beautiful and unique! Although I am sure the pieces that actually make it to boutiques will be more wearable and possibly toned down, so we'll see! 



KristyDarling said:


> I'm so ashamed! :shame:  I've been away from my computer all day til now, and it's too late/dark for decent pics. But I promise I will!
> 
> Today was one of my rare shopping trips (I only go shopping at actual brick-and-mortar stores about 4 times a year), I went to both Barneys and Metier SF and tried on a whole buncha main-line and Etoile pieces. I was TOTALLY bummed and surprised by the fit of this season's pants -- most of her previous season pants fit me perfectly . I tried on both the *Wabi* and the *Renell* in my usual size 0. They are very low-rise, which usually doesn't work well on me. Plus I didn't have nearly enough junk in my trunk to fill out the tush....the waist was super-loose and hanging off me. Lastly, the legs were waaaaaay too long on me. I'd say the Wabi and Renell would work great on ladies who are 5'6" or taller, with a little meat in the booty.
> 
> I aaaalmost bought the *Jemet* leopard blouse and it was beautiful and flattering, but at $510 I  balked. I generally try not to pay that much for something unless it's something I can wear A LOT, like shoes or a jacket. I did, however, get the *Mony* in dark gray (anthracite?).   I went into the shop expecting to leave with an IM sweater or pants,  but shocked myself by leaving with the Monys!  I've seen them online and thought they were  cute but not particularly my style. Once I put them on....WOW!! They are  transforming! They look amazing up or cuffed down...and with skinny pants or bare legs with a short skirt.  Truly sizzling H-O-T and unique/edgy without being too trendy or over-the-top.
> 
> My funny story of the day: I tried on the *Trash Rouge dress* (which *hktaitai* has in the shirt version called *Djodie*), and MY HEAD WAS TOO BIG FOR THE NECK HOLE!  The crew neckline has no stretch at all, and it stopped just above my temple. I always knew I had a big head, but not THAT big.  (though apparently it is)
> 
> OK, now it's time for me to catch up with the rest of today's IM posts. Plus I need to watch the S/S runway show!!!!!!  Hope all you ladies are having a great Friday!!


----------



## jellybebe

Chanel 0407 said:


> You look great Jellybebe!!!!  I love this fur on you.  Can I ask about the gold spike bracelet you are wearing.  Love it and am looking for one like that.  Do you have the style number for this Zara fur?



Thank you! I have also been looking for the ultimate spike bracelet (missed out on the H&M ones). These are from Forever 21 -$7 each! Here is the link to the Zara coat: 
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-W2011/122007/388567/JACKET


----------



## bgmommy

Coreena said:


> hey kristy, I love the monys, if i ever come across them I will definitely buy them for sure ^^ congrats on a great purchase, I know you will get a lot of wear out of these beautiful boots



Depending on your size Coreena - there are a few pairs on Barneys this morning - a 6 and 11 - Big and small!  I too have these and LOVE!  Easy to wear!


----------



## Jayne1

jellybebe said:


> Congrats on the new boots Kristy! They will look beautiful with your new Xabi jacket.
> I have yet to see the entire SS 12 collection but from what I see so far, I am liking the shorts and the sweater Jayne posted so far.* Overall I think it looks a bit too California/West Coast (which I love but can't justify the high prices for a soccer jersey-type top, if you KWIM?). If I am paying the prices, I want something beautiful and unique!* Although I am sure the pieces that actually make it to boutiques will be more wearable and possibly toned down, so we'll see!


I agree -- I want a French vibe, not a California-girl vibe.  If I'm paying IM prices, that is.

Marant's Navajo items also had no appeal.  It looks like the Indian stuff we would buy as kids when we went to summer camp in cottage country.

Just as well -- I bought plenty of other items!  Just not the pieces that didn't look French (to me.)


----------



## juneping

hktaitai said:


> Hey gasl, I'm wearing my Dickers in bordeaux ("official" colour as printed on the shoebox) for the first itme. Love them. But they do look more rusty-red with strong hues of brown than bordeaux to my eyes... Thoughts?
> 
> As much as I love these, I hope Ms Marant will do a genuine bordeaux - deeper red with more hint of purple - next season.  Fingers crossed
> 
> PS. Jacket is NAP-exclusive July, jeans are Joe's Scarlett, tee is a Petit Bateau round-neck cap-sleeve one.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share
> 
> PPS. Size-wise, I went one size down for this season's Dickers. This pair is 37, compared with my Lacows in 38. HTH - to any one who still can't decide whether to size-up or not.



*hktaitai *- you look so fab. i think you have to body to pull off the skinny jeans with this jacket...


----------



## Jayne1

I tried on the Atea double breasted pea jacket and it is fitted! Even in my size, it's not really roomy and the sleeves are so short. 

Funny, I was thinking that it was outwear when I saw it on the hanger, since the fabric is heavy and thick... but it's more of an indoor jacket.


----------



## jellybebe

Jayne1 said:


> I agree -- I want a French vibe, not a California-girl vibe.  If I'm paying IM prices, that is.
> 
> Marant's Navajo items also had no appeal.  It looks like the Indian stuff we would buy as kids when we went to summer camp in cottage country.
> 
> Just as well -- I bought plenty of other items!  Just not the pieces that didn't look French (to me.)



Completely agree. I also don't really care for the Navajo items - looks cute on others but I can't justify the cost. Like you, I bought plenty this past season (I just started buying IM) so I'm sure that there will be lots of pretty things to appeal to both of us next season (I hope, although my wallet doesn't!).


----------



## tb-purselover

OMGosh you look so FAB! The whole outfit is divine!!! The NAP July looks great with straight leg jeans and the Bordeaux boots. Thanks so much for sharing.



hktaitai said:


> Hey gasl, I'm wearing my Dickers in bordeaux ("official" colour as printed on the shoebox) for the first itme. Love them. But they do look more rusty-red with strong hues of brown than bordeaux to my eyes... Thoughts?
> 
> As much as I love these, I hope Ms Marant will do a genuine bordeaux - deeper red with more hint of purple - next season.  Fingers crossed
> 
> PS. Jacket is NAP-exclusive July, jeans are Joe's Scarlett, tee is a Petit Bateau round-neck cap-sleeve one.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share
> 
> PPS. Size-wise, I went one size down for this season's Dickers. This pair is 37, compared with my Lacows in 38. HTH - to any one who still can't decide whether to size-up or not.




*KristyDarling* you got the Monys! Yay, please post pics. I want to drool over them.


----------



## jellybebe

I am liking this sweater (especially the pockets) from SS12 runway, but am unsure if I would want it IRL. I like some of the floral shorts as well.


----------



## am2022

Very nice jellybebe!!:

Now where can
I buy those legs as well???!!!!:::;

QUOTE=jellybebe;20049788]I am liking this sweater (especially the pockets) from SS12 runway, but am unsure if I would want it IRL. I like some of the floral shorts as well. 






[/QUOTE]


----------



## birkingal

hktaitai said:


> Hey gasl, I'm wearing my Dickers in bordeaux ("official" colour as printed on the shoebox) for the first itme. Love them. But they do look more rusty-red with strong hues of brown than bordeaux to my eyes... Thoughts?
> 
> As much as I love these, I hope Ms Marant will do a genuine bordeaux - deeper red with more hint of purple - next season.  Fingers crossed
> 
> PS. Jacket is NAP-exclusive July, jeans are Joe's Scarlett, tee is a Petit Bateau round-neck cap-sleeve one.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share
> 
> PPS. Size-wise, I went one size down for this season's Dickers. This pair is 37, compared with my Lacows in 38. HTH - to any one who still can't decide whether to size-up or not.



*hktaitai*- Be still my heart    The July jacket looks like it was custom made for you. You look AMAZING!!!! I'm gonna have to ban you from posting photos soon because you make me and many others crave for more IM clothes.


----------



## Jayne1

The humidity finally left and we had out first chilly day today in Toronto.

I wore my Ina jacket for the first time!  And it was itchy!  Itchy, itchy, itchy.  I was only wearing a thin, rayon, long sleeve Alexander Wang Tee underneath and I could feel the itchiness of the wool on my arms, back and shoulders.

I'm willing to put up with this because it's IM. I guess I should look for a thicker top to wear with it!


----------



## Chanel 0407

Ok, thanks!  I just ordered the medium in the jacket cause that's all they had and I will try it.  Looks great on you.  What size did you get?  For the spike bracelets I really want Anita Ko but I can't afford since I am stocking up on IM this year.  I was thinking of getting one of the Eddie Borgo ones.  Thanks again for the info on the jacket.  



jellybebe said:


> Thank you! I have also been looking for the ultimate spike bracelet (missed out on the H&M ones). These are from Forever 21 -$7 each! Here is the link to the Zara coat:
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-W2011/122007/388567/JACKET


----------



## Chanel 0407

Has anyone else here tried the Egger Jacket?  It was delivered today and I tried it on but didn't really like it.  I guess I'm used to the wear the Lexy fits.  The Lexy is way better IMO.


----------



## jellybebe

Chanel 0407 said:


> Ok, thanks!  I just ordered the medium in the jacket cause that's all they had and I will try it.  Looks great on you.  What size did you get?  For the spike bracelets I really want Anita Ko but I can't afford since I am stocking up on IM this year.  I was thinking of getting one of the Eddie Borgo ones.  Thanks again for the info on the jacket.



The Zara jacket is a M. Oddly it seems like the only size anywhere, even in stores! 
What are you planning to buy from IM this year? I am on a ban.


----------



## Chanel 0407

I leave for Paris on Friday so we will see what they still have left when I get there.  I mean it is Paris fashion week so I can't believe they will have too much left.  LOL

I want the light gray micha sweater and the long sleeved burnout Tees.  I also want one more jacket but not sure which one.  I am in love with my Lexy and want more.  Any suggestions?  I hope the Zara jacket works as it will be great to take on my trip.  Jellybee, you need to replace that Zara model on there you look so much better modeling that jacket.  It would've been sold out by now.





jellybebe said:


> The Zara jacket is a M. Oddly it seems like the only size anywhere, even in stores!
> What are you planning to buy from IM this year? I am on a ban.


----------



## Chanel 0407

Hi, everyone.  I need opinions and the gava pumps.  Do you think the beige / black or just the black ones would be better?  I think the lighter color might get dirty fast and the material does not look easy to clean.


----------



## jellybebe

Chanel 0407 said:


> I leave for Paris on Friday so we will see what they still have left when I get there.  I mean it is Paris fashion week so I can't believe they will have too much left.  LOL
> 
> I want the light gray micha sweater and the long sleeved burnout Tees.  I also want one more jacket but not sure which one.  I am in love with my Lexy and want more.  Any suggestions?  I hope the Zara jacket works as it will be great to take on my trip.  Jellybee, you need to replace that Zara model on there you look so much better modeling that jacket.  It would've been sold out by now.



Aw thanks you're too sweet! But I am def not model material, ha ha, although the jacket does look kind of blah on the website. It's much nicer in person.

Ooh the Micha sweater is soooo nice, I would love one too! Hope you find one. The Lexy is really pretty and flattering, I tried on a navy one in the summer but got the Felix instead. I'm not sure if there are jackets similar to the Lexy right now that I love, although the Fred is nice. So is the Xabi, which I guess is more like a coat. 

Have fun in Paris! Sounds like it will be so much fun.


----------



## jellybebe

amacasa said:


> Very nice jellybebe!!:
> 
> Now where can
> I buy those legs as well???!!!!:::;
> 
> QUOTE=jellybebe;20049788]I am liking this sweater (especially the pockets) from SS12 runway, but am unsure if I would want it IRL. I like some of the floral shorts as well.


[/QUOTE]

You have those legs, you just need to show them off with some high heels!


----------



## marantfan

I love so many things from the new collection! 

BTW, not sure if anyone knows this here yet, but also for next summer SS12 she has done a collaboration with GAP.


----------



## Chanel 0407

What does that mean her stuff will be at the Gap?  Like Missoni at Target?  That is exciting!!! 



marantfan said:


> I love so many things from the new collection!
> 
> BTW, not sure if anyone knows this here yet, but also for next summer SS12 she has done a collaboration with GAP.


----------



## Jayne1

marantfan said:


> I love so many things from the new collection!
> 
> BTW, not sure if anyone knows this here yet, but also for next summer SS12 she has done a collaboration with GAP.


I remember, in the past, when designers did collaborations, it was not available at all GAP stores.  I wonder if that will be the same with her.

I also remember they didn't do a full range of sizes when Alexander Wang created some pieces for The Gap.  In other words, they didn't do my size.


----------



## juneping

Chanel 0407 said:


> Hi, everyone.  I need opinions and the gava pumps.  Do you think the beige / black or just the black ones would be better?  I think the lighter color might get dirty fast and the material does not look easy to clean.



gava is 5 inches...very high.
i actually like the beige/black version better. i haven't tried wearing them with tights but if for bare legs, beige/blk is a better choice for sure.


----------



## tonkamama

Can anyone tell me the difference between mainline and Étoile?  Other than mainline costs higher ::, I&#8217;ve also noticed zipper on mainline has better quality, other than that, I can&#8217;t really tell :wondering  TIA...


----------



## flower71

amacasa said:


> Now where can
> I buy those legs as well???!!!!:::;


[/QUOTE]
Hey amacasa, I just saw your legs on the alaia thread and you have as beautiful legs as that girl on the podium, plus YOu are real!


----------



## flower71

tonkamama said:


> Can anyone tell me the difference between mainline and Étoile?  Other than mainline costs higher ::, Ive also noticed zipper on mainline has better quality, other than that, I cant really tell :wondering  TIA...


tonkamama, I only know it's the cheaper line (étoile vs main line) and that a lot of her main line gets to be in the next season Etoile line...I don't know if I am accurate though so any one can correct me of course


----------



## Britt.

Hello ! I absolutely love IM jackets. Does anyone wants to sell either their Fosfo or Flana jacket?


----------



## flower71

^^Britt, welcome to tpf.
 This is not the place to sell or buy anything
We discuss and  share our love for I Marants clothes and that's it. Go to threads (Deals and steals for example) or the xbay and maybe you'll find what you are looking for. Hope that helps.


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

Look what I found!  Lots of Marant goodness on the streets of Paris.


----------



## hktaitai

Jayne1 said:


> The way you look in this jacket deserves an enlargement!  Not a little thumbnail.



Ohhhhhhhhh, you've made my day, darling *Jayne1*


----------



## hktaitai

KristyDarling said:


> Hey lady, you look AMAZING!!!! I never get tired of seeing you in IM jackets, especially your NAP gem!  I should know this but can't recall -- how tall are you? You look so slim and tall!



It's absolutely sweet of you *KristyDarling*  
I'm 5'2". So happy that you thought I'm slim and tall, hee hee


----------



## hktaitai

tonkamama said:


> *Oh my... Perfection!! *  I kicked myself for not getting the jacket from NAP when still available... (It was placed in my wish box hoping it will go on sale ...  but I was wrong :cry:!!).



Thanks so very much dear *tonkamama* 
I hope you'll find the NAP July in your size some day - just don't give up!!!


----------



## hktaitai

shamrock0421 said:


> Awesome!
> I really LOVE the color of the boots!
> You look fantastic.



Thanks so very much *shamrock* dear 
Glad that you like my boots' color, about which I was once not so sure 'cos I had always expected it to be less orange-y but more purple-ish 
PS. I love your profile picture - such a beautiful smile


----------



## hktaitai

jellybebe said:


> Omg this jacket is just TDF! I wish that I could have justified the price - definitely an investment showpiece! You look amazing as always!



A huge  *jellybebe* 
Thrilled that you've granted the July such a significant status


----------



## hktaitai

juneping said:


> *hktaitai *- you look so fab. i think you have to body to pull off the skinny jeans with this jacket...



Thank you, thank you, thank you, my dear *juneping*. 
You're being so so so kind!  I'm on   Love you gal


----------



## hktaitai

tb-purselover said:


> OMGosh you look so FAB! The whole outfit is divine!!! The NAP July looks great with straight leg jeans and the Bordeaux boots. Thanks so much for sharing.



 Darling *tb-purselover* for the confidence boost 
You gals are awesome


----------



## angelastoel

I love the busyness here because the new collecion, everytime I come back there is something new to read!

As promised... another sunday-update from my IM jacket collection, today I made pictures from my Vally jackets. They are probably my most intensively worn jackets!


----------



## angelastoel

and look at these pants from Martha from live of Boheme! they are way cooler than the Renell pants! Never seen them anywhere online, have you girls seen them anywhere???


----------



## hktaitai

birkingal said:


> *hktaitai*- Be still my heart    The July jacket looks like it was custom made for you. You look AMAZING!!!! I'm gonna have to ban you from posting photos soon because you make me and many others crave for more IM clothes.



Thanks a zillion *birkingal*, you really know how to make me happy   Love you gal 
You should ban the many beautiful contributors of this thread, but not me, as I'm a victim too


----------



## hktaitai

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Look what I found!  Lots of Marant goodness on the streets of Paris.



Lucky Parisiennes! Thanks for sharing *PlaceboGiraffe*


----------



## hktaitai

angelastoel said:


> I love the busyness here because the new collecion, everytime I come back there is something new to read!
> 
> As promised... another sunday-update from my IM jacket collection, today I made pictures from my Vally jackets. They are probably my most intensively worn jackets!



Thanks for sharing! The grey one is really nice


----------



## am2022

Hey "C"
Since the thread is literally running fast.., you might have missed my adoration comment on such a fine ensemble !!!
Your nap July is exquisite and the fit is just perfect!!!
I might say this is your first casual mod pic and I love love it!!!
Keep them coming!!!




hktaitai said:


> Hey gasl, I'm wearing my Dickers in bordeaux ("official" colour as printed on the shoebox) for the first itme. Love them. But they do look more rusty-red with strong hues of brown than bordeaux to my eyes... Thoughts?
> 
> As much as I love these, I hope Ms Marant will do a genuine bordeaux - deeper red with more hint of purple - next season.  Fingers crossed
> 
> PS. Jacket is NAP-exclusive July, jeans are Joe's Scarlett, tee is a Petit Bateau round-neck cap-sleeve one.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share
> 
> PPS. Size-wise, I went one size down for this season's Dickers. This pair is 37, compared with my Lacows in 38. HTH - to any one who still can't decide whether to size-up or not.


----------



## jellybebe

angelastoel said:


> I love the busyness here because the new collecion, everytime I come back there is something new to read!
> 
> As promised... another sunday-update from my IM jacket collection, today I made pictures from my Vally jackets. They are probably my most intensively worn jackets!



I especially love the grey one, looks so cozy! Oh your jacket collection is TDF. 

Why did I have to see these boots? I am loving Chelsea boots right now and these have a subtle leopard print! What do you think of these? 





Ohhh and look at this! I found it on the Matches website. It's called the Lulu I think.


----------



## hktaitai

amacasa said:


> Hey "C"
> Since the thread is literally running fast.., you might have missed my adoration comment on such a fine ensemble !!!
> Your nap July is exquisite and the fit is just perfect!!!
> I might say this is your first casual mod pic and I love love it!!!
> Keep them coming!!!



Hey A, I can't believe I missed your message. Please forgive me would you 
Thanks so, so much for being a sweetie  Yes this is my first post of the "weekend look". So glad you like it  Thank you again, love 

PS. Would you be so kind to post the pics of your gorgeous legs here too


----------



## hktaitai

jellybebe said:


> I especially love the grey one, looks so cozy! Oh your jacket collection is TDF.
> Why did I have to see these boots? I am loving Chelsea boots right now and these have a subtle leopard print! What do you think of these?
> Ohhh and look at this! I found it on the Matches website. It's called the Lulu I think.



Hi hi *jellybebe*, the Chelsea is so cute!! Yes, yes, yes!!! Buy them and post mod pics as soon as you can, puleeeeeeease 

And the Lulu!!!!!! I'm dying!! The Linka curly lambskin gilet is lovely, too. Oh god, oh god, oh god. Ms Marant and her superb work are definitely hazardous to our wallets XP


----------



## Chanel 0407

ok, thanks.  I will be on the hunt for beige / black



juneping said:


> gava is 5 inches...very high.
> i actually like the beige/black version better. i haven't tried wearing them with tights but if for bare legs, beige/blk is a better choice for sure.


----------



## shamrock0421

I keep saying it's because I was on my way to New York City to eat and drink and I was wearing lots of Balenciaga and a little bit of IM.  Lots to smile about!  
Thank you so much for such a kind and sweet comment!  You made my day!



hktaitai said:


> Thanks so very much *shamrock* dear
> Glad that you like my boots' color, about which I was once not so sure 'cos I had always expected it to be less orange-y but more purple-ish
> PS. I love your profile picture - such a beautiful smile


----------



## tb-purselover

OMG I love these! Way cooler then the Renell.



angelastoel said:


> and look at these pants from Martha from live of Boheme! they are way cooler than the Renell pants! Never seen them anywhere online, have you girls seen them anywhere???


----------



## fawnzilla

Here's my new coat from IM.
Sorry for the late picture but I'll try to post modeling pics when I can.
It's the baki coat.


----------



## fawnzilla

I just realized I already did post some pictures of it  (but from the seller), ok let's say it's a new one but from me.
The coat is OMG very warm and it's 28C° in Lyon, so I'm not feeling the modeling pics right now


----------



## am2022

Fawnzilla love love the Baki and can't wait for
Mod pics. I only have one oversized marant and it's the Clark coat.
I need to take some pics as well. Haven't worn it yet!!!


----------



## Jayne1

tonkamama said:


> Can anyone tell me the difference between mainline and Étoile?  Other than mainline costs higher ::, Ive also noticed zipper on mainline has better quality, other than that, I cant really tell :wondering  TIA...


I was under the impression that the fabrics were better in the mainline... ?  Also, Etoile is less edgy, more basic sportswear. From what I see.

Hoping someone will answer the question for us, because I would like to know too.


angelastoel said:


> I love the busyness here because the new collecion, everytime I come back there is something new to read!
> 
> As promised... another sunday-update from my IM jacket collection, today I made pictures from my Vally jackets. They are probably my most intensively worn jackets!


Love them!  Why are they the most worn?  Because they are less 'statement' easier to just throw on and go...  ?


fawnzilla said:


> Here's my new coat from IM.
> Sorry for the late picture but I'll try to post modeling pics when I can.
> It's the baki coat.


Love it!


----------



## tonkamama

angelastoel said:


> I love the busyness here because the new collecion, everytime I come back there is something new to read!
> 
> As promised... another sunday-update from my IM jacket collection, today I made pictures from my Vally jackets. They are probably my most intensively worn jackets!


Angel ~ really really love all your IM collection!!  Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## tonkamama

shamrock0421 said:


> I keep saying it's because I was on my way to New York City to eat and drink and I was wearing lots of Balenciaga and a little bit of IM.  Lots to smile about!
> Thank you so much for such a kind and sweet comment!  You made my day!


*shamrock0421 ~* Don't you agree Balenciaga & Isabel Marat are good pairing together?  Thanks for the inspiration tip...


----------



## tonkamama

fawnzilla said:


> I just realized I already did post some pictures of it  (but from the seller), ok let's say it's a new one but from me.
> The coat is OMG very warm and it's 28C° in Lyon, so I'm not feeling the modeling pics right now


Turn up the A/C just like me...  ...  I was sweating when I did those mod pic...I had fun...  hope to see it on you soon!


----------



## tonkamama

amacasa said:


> Fawnzilla love love the Baki and can't wait for
> Mod pics. I only have one oversized marant and it's the Clark coat.
> I need to take some pics as well. Haven't worn it yet!!!


*Dear amacasa ~* modeling pic please ...  and do show off your killer legs  here...


----------



## tonkamama

Jayne1 said:


> I was under the impression that the fabrics were better in the mainline... ?  Also, Etoile is less edgy, more basic sportswear. From what I see.
> 
> Hoping someone will answer the question for us, because I would like to know too.



Main line is little edgier in general...  wow I like that..

I tried to turn the jackets inside out and outside in (Fred & Hoani by mainline) ...  to find out major difference in quality which I only noticed the zipper, perhaps the material is little softer... 

*Hope to hear more thoughts... * 

Learning about the brand makes collecting more interesting and fun.


----------



## shamrock0421

It is absolutely a PERFECT pairing on you!
I am blown away by your pictures on the Bal jacket thread.
You are gorgeous and your style is just phenomenal.
Seriously - you OWN that look!



tonkamama said:


> *shamrock0421 ~* Don't you agree Balenciaga & Isabel Marat are good pairing together? Thanks for the inspiration tip...


----------



## Coreena

hktaitai said:


> Hey gasl, I'm wearing my Dickers in bordeaux ("official" colour as printed on the shoebox) for the first itme. Love them. But they do look more rusty-red with strong hues of brown than bordeaux to my eyes... Thoughts?
> 
> As much as I love these, I hope Ms Marant will do a genuine bordeaux - deeper red with more hint of purple - next season.  Fingers crossed
> 
> PS. Jacket is NAP-exclusive July, jeans are Joe's Scarlett, tee is a Petit Bateau round-neck cap-sleeve one.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share
> 
> PPS. Size-wise, I went one size down for this season's Dickers. This pair is 37, compared with my Lacows in 38. HTH - to any one who still can't decide whether to size-up or not.


awww Really gorgeous taitai


----------



## Coreena

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Look what I found!  Lots of Marant goodness on the streets of Paris.


what a cool pic ^^ Thanks for sharing


----------



## Coreena

angelastoel said:


> and look at these pants from Martha from live of Boheme! they are way cooler than the Renell pants! Never seen them anywhere online, have you girls seen them anywhere???


they look very awesome ^^ she always looks very beautiful in her pics


----------



## tb-purselover

tonkamama said:


> Can anyone tell me the difference between mainline and Étoile?  Other than mainline costs higher ::, Ive also noticed zipper on mainline has better quality, other than that, I cant really tell :wondering  TIA...



I read and heard on a YouTube video that IM said the Etoile line was created to be her more casual, everyday wear. 

I also found this written about the etoile line vs the mainline.

"Etoile
In 2000 Isabel Marant introduced a second line, Etoile Isabel Marant. It offers a strong and distinguished style but it always stays very wearable.* The designs a clean cut but the fabrics and detailing make them that much different. The collection mixes up the classics with the feminine. You will find clothes made out of jersey next to a flowy silk dress all in the same collection. In this style its not a rare sight to see, for example, track pants combined with (her signature) ankle boots.

Like the main line, Etoile Isabel Marant is young, colourfull and enchanting."


----------



## Coreena

jellybebe said:


> I especially love the grey one, looks so cozy! Oh your jacket collection is TDF.
> 
> Why did I have to see these boots? I am loving Chelsea boots right now and these have a subtle leopard print! What do you think of these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh and look at this! I found it on the Matches website. It's called the Lulu I think.


the lulu is very beautiful jellybebe ^^ check out the new guard they have really great mod pics of the lulu ) its also reversable, how fab is that. But it does come with a sting. Retails for AUD 4000 XP


----------



## tb-purselover

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Look what I found!  Lots of Marant goodness on the streets of Paris.



I love this pic! Thanks for sharing your find! These heans are growing on me. At first, I thought I didn't care for them because I see this look everywhere. But it is growing on me, sigh.


----------



## tb-purselover

angelastoel said:


> I love the busyness here because the new collecion, everytime I come back there is something new to read!
> 
> As promised... another sunday-update from my IM jacket collection, today I made pictures from my Vally jackets. They are probably my most intensively worn jackets!



More lovely pics of your beautiful IM jacket collection! Keep them coming .


----------



## Chanel 0407

Thank you so much for doing this.  It is a nice reference for those of us who are new to the world of IM.  Thanks sweetie 



angelastoel said:


> I love the busyness here because the new collecion, everytime I come back there is something new to read!
> 
> As promised... another sunday-update from my IM jacket collection, today I made pictures from my Vally jackets. They are probably my most intensively worn jackets!


----------



## Coreena

flower71 said:


> ^^Britt, welcome to tpf.
> This is not the place to sell or buy anything
> We discuss and  share our love for I Marants clothes and that's it. Go to threads (Deals and steals for example) or the xbay and maybe you'll find what you are looking for. Hope that helps.


i thought deals and steals is a closed thread? no?


----------



## am2022

Sham do post pics of these pairing or have I missed them?

Tonka....  these are no killer legs believe me!!!

TE=tonkamama;20057724]*Dear amacasa ~* modeling pic please ...  and do show off your killer legs  here...[/QUOTE]


----------



## am2022

amacasa said:


> tonka, hktaitai. ,  please dont listen to flower... She is just a dear friend back in the days ... ( bal jacket thread).  ..,
> you ladies are the best still !!!
> Jellybebe thanks for your kind words!!
> 
> A little sidenote:
> I just noticed that when an item is mentioned here.. Then it pops up
> at ebay within
> days... There was no
> khaki franklins on the bay ... But now there's 4!!!
> The sellers must be reading this thread...
> 
> Tonka: Enjoy your bordeaux bal jacket!!! I passes on the red last year but this bordeaux is tempting!!!  With regards to the clark coat i got this back in april from my sa and got a 1!!! I tried it on last night and low and behold it is big!!! Now i don't know if i will keep or sell!!!
> If i sell though then might get the xabi in exchange in a size 0!!!
> I will try and post mod pics soon!!!
> Te=tonkamama;20057724]*dear amacasa ~* modeling pic please ...  And do show off your killer legs  Here...


[/quote]


----------



## flower71

*amacasa*, I know I am right
*coreena*, deals and steals isn't a closed thread, I check very often to see if there are free shipping codes on different sites etc...

OK, I have been bad but not as bad as some girls around here
I broke my ban (well, since I still can't find the INA coat...) so I got a few tops: tha Adair blouse in anthracite and a ginko blouse...I hesitated with the dress but I went home with the top...I am feeling regrets though 
I also tried the Xity coat in bordeaux, I loved the cut but felt disappointed that it didn't have inner lining...If I don't find the Ina coat, I think I will fall for that.

     Here's a pic of my blouse, isn't it pretty? Now I need pants like that, but IM pants don't fit me...























Isabel Marant






Isabel Marant


----------



## tb-purselover

Very pretty! Congrats!

Would you please post modeling pics when you can? Pretty please? It is on my wish list .




flower71 said:


> *amacasa*, I know I am right
> *coreena*, deals and steals isn't a closed thread, I check very often to see if there are free shipping codes on different sites etc...
> 
> OK, I have been bad but not as bad as some girls around here
> I broke my ban (well, since I still can't find the INA coat...) so I got a few tops: tha Adair blouse in anthracite and a ginko blouse...I hesitated with the dress but I went home with the top...I am feeling regrets though
> I also tried the Xity coat in bordeaux, I loved the cut but felt disappointed that it didn't have inner lining...If I don't find the Ina coat, I think I will fall for that.
> 
> Here's a pic of my blouse, isn't it pretty? Now I need pants like that, but IM pants don't fit me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tracking.quisma.com/t.cfs?pid=61015233421S1083012&js=1&ss=1600x1000&cd=24&ce=1&je=1&ul=fr&cpu=undefined&pfla=1&preal=0&pq=1&pmp=0&pado=0&re=http%3A//www.mytheresa.com/euro_en/designers/isabel-marant/clothing.html&gtoo=0&extrap=
> mytheresaimages.s3.amazonaws.com/catalog/product/cache/common/product_120522/image/1000x1000/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/P/0/P00029424-GINKO-SEIDENBLUSE-MIT-VOGEL-PRINT-STANDARD.jpg
> Isabel Marant
> 
> 
> mytheresaimages.s3.amazonaws.com/catalog/product/cache/common/product_120522/image/1000x1000/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/P/0/P00029424-GINKO-SEIDENBLUSE-MIT-VOGEL-PRINT-BUNDLE_1.jpg
> Isabel Marant


----------



## flower71

tb-purselover said:


> Very pretty! Congrats!
> 
> Would you please post modeling pics when you can? Pretty please? It is on my wish list .


I will, promise


----------



## am2022

Flower!!! Lovely piece you got there my friend

For the pants , a good dupe will be the ones from zara that Angela posted.
Go to zara.com and it will be $59.99 under waxed pants
It comes in navy, Bordeaux and another color I can't recall!!!

Can't wait for mod pics!!! 




flower71 said:


> I will, promise


----------



## flower71

amacasa said:


> Flower!!! Lovely piece you got therey friend
> 
> For the pants , a good dupe will be the ones from zara that Angela posted.
> Go to zara.com and it will be $59.99 under waxed pants
> It comes in navy, Bordeaux and another color I can't recall!!!
> 
> Can't wait for mod pics!!!


Thanks for the tip. I never go to Zara, only for my kids. I have a shop nearby, will go check that out


----------



## angelastoel

Jayne1 said:


> I was under the impression that the fabrics were better in the mainline... ?  Also, Etoile is less edgy, more basic sportswear. From what I see.
> 
> Hoping someone will answer the question for us, because I would like to know too.
> 
> Love them!  Why are they the most worn?  Because they are less 'statement' easier to just throw on and go...  ?
> 
> Love it!



they are easy to combine and indeed because they are less statement-ish. If I would wear my Flana 3 times a week it woukd be kinda weird, but with these jackets I sometimes happen to wear them a few days in a row. And because they stretch they wear like a track-suit. So shen I am cold at home I also always grap these jackets.


----------



## mandicakes

bgmommy said:


> I really think I am bigger than you - I have broad shoulders for my size, but personally I would have gotten 0 or 1 depending on what was available.  I am a solid 4 US on the top.  Normally 38 in Chloe and Chanel, but my Balenciaga moto is a 40 for layering purposes.  The Keni arms are much more forgiving than the Balmain and the Keni leather is softer!  It is a more beautiful jacket than I imagined!!!  What color do you have lead on???  Keep me posted!  Good Luck and let me know if you have any other questions!



Perfect. Thanks for the sizing details. I would say I'm the same as you. I have broad shoulders.  I'm looking at the black Keni in a size 1 (cross fingers).  I saw a woman wearing it the other day and you're right it is even more gorgeous in person.   I'm keeping my chin up about the Balmain don't worry


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

tb-purselover said:


> I love this pic! Thanks for sharing your find! These heans are growing on me. At first, I thought I didn't care for them because I see this look everywhere. But it is growing on me, sigh.



You're totally welcome! And I love the fact that the closer you look, the more Marant you'll spot - both Etoile and mainline.  

Personally, I thought the jeans were amazing from the get-go, but then again I absolutely love the whole navajo, incan, etno-thing and would just die if I got my hands on a pair.  Too bad they're waaaay out of my price range for the time being.


----------



## mandicakes

flower71 said:


> *amacasa*, I know I am right
> *coreena*, deals and steals isn't a closed thread, I check very often to see if there are free shipping codes on different sites etc...
> 
> OK, I have been bad but not as bad as some girls around here
> I broke my ban (well, since I still can't find the INA coat...) so I got a few tops: tha Adair blouse in anthracite and a ginko blouse...I hesitated with the dress but I went home with the top...I am feeling regrets though
> I also tried the Xity coat in bordeaux, I loved the cut but felt disappointed that it didn't have inner lining...If I don't find the Ina coat, I think I will fall for that.
> 
> Here's a pic of my blouse, isn't it pretty? Now I need pants like that, but IM pants don't fit me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tracking.quisma.com/t.cfs?pid=61015233421S1083012&js=1&ss=1600x1000&cd=24&ce=1&je=1&ul=fr&cpu=undefined&pfla=1&preal=0&pq=1&pmp=0&pado=0&re=http%3A//www.mytheresa.com/euro_en/designers/isabel-marant/clothing.html&gtoo=0&extrap=
> mytheresaimages.s3.amazonaws.com/catalog/product/cache/common/product_120522/image/1000x1000/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/P/0/P00029424-GINKO-SEIDENBLUSE-MIT-VOGEL-PRINT-STANDARD.jpg
> Isabel Marant
> 
> 
> mytheresaimages.s3.amazonaws.com/catalog/product/cache/common/product_120522/image/1000x1000/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/P/0/P00029424-GINKO-SEIDENBLUSE-MIT-VOGEL-PRINT-BUNDLE_1.jpg
> Isabel Marant


I'm absolutely loving that blouse!  That is such a wearable piece and it will go with so much.  Beautiful!


----------



## Coreena

flower71 said:


> *amacasa*, I know I am right
> *coreena*, deals and steals isn't a closed thread, I check very often to see if there are free shipping codes on different sites etc...
> 
> OK, I have been bad but not as bad as some girls around here
> I broke my ban (well, since I still can't find the INA coat...) so I got a few tops: tha Adair blouse in anthracite and a ginko blouse...I hesitated with the dress but I went home with the top...I am feeling regrets though
> I also tried the Xity coat in bordeaux, I loved the cut but felt disappointed that it didn't have inner lining...If I don't find the Ina coat, I think I will fall for that.
> 
> Here's a pic of my blouse, isn't it pretty? Now I need pants like that, but IM pants don't fit me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tracking.quisma.com/t.cfs?pid=61015233421S1083012&js=1&ss=1600x1000&cd=24&ce=1&je=1&ul=fr&cpu=undefined&pfla=1&preal=0&pq=1&pmp=0&pado=0&re=http%3A//www.mytheresa.com/euro_en/designers/isabel-marant/clothing.html&gtoo=0&extrap=
> mytheresaimages.s3.amazonaws.com/catalog/product/cache/common/product_120522/image/1000x1000/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/P/0/P00029424-GINKO-SEIDENBLUSE-MIT-VOGEL-PRINT-STANDARD.jpg
> Isabel Marant
> 
> 
> mytheresaimages.s3.amazonaws.com/catalog/product/cache/common/product_120522/image/1000x1000/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/P/0/P00029424-GINKO-SEIDENBLUSE-MIT-VOGEL-PRINT-BUNDLE_1.jpg
> Isabel Marant


Oh really, thats strange when I go to it is says closed. I just went to it just now and it says closed. Val is the OP. Am I lookinag in the wrong place?


----------



## DC-Cutie

I absolutely love your IM collection!!!  These two jackets are beautiful.



angelastoel said:


> I love the busyness here because the new collecion, everytime I come back there is something new to read!
> 
> As promised... another sunday-update from my IM jacket collection, today I made pictures from my Vally jackets. They are probably my most intensively worn jackets!


----------



## Maland

Anyone who has the Etoile Hanford trousers..? Thinking of buying them, but very unsure about the sizing. I am usually a size 34, and would like them to sit low on the hips..


----------



## Jayne1

I wrote about this the other day but no one responded  -- the Ina is really, really itchy!  I was wearing a long sleeve A. Wang rayon top, (thin fabric) and could feel the scratchiness of the threads through it.


----------



## fawnzilla

amacasa said:


> Fawnzilla love love the Baki and can't wait for
> Mod pics. I only have one oversized marant and it's the Clark coat.
> I need to take some pics as well. Haven't worn it yet!!!



Thanks Amacasa , would love to see your coat on pics !!!
I also have the IM Chuck jacket in anthracite which is the exact same as the Baki but spring or autumn version of it.


----------



## fawnzilla

tonkamama said:


> Turn up the A/C just like me...  ...  I was sweating when I did those mod pic...I had fun...  hope to see it on you soon!



Tonkamama you're hilarious  !!! Ok I'll try...


----------



## zzhoneybee

Chanel 0407 said:


> Hi, everyone.  I need opinions and the gava pumps.  Do you think the beige / black or just the black ones would be better?  I think the lighter color might get dirty fast and the material does not look easy to clean.




I have been really happy with my beige/black Gwen pumps, and they have surprisingly not shown any wear!


----------



## Chanel 0407

Did you get yours on evil bay or in the store? 



zzhoneybee said:


> I have been really happy with my beige/black Gwen pumps, and they have surprisingly not shown any wear!


----------



## zzhoneybee

Chanel 0407 said:


> Did you get yours on evil bay or in the store?




I purchased them by phone from Nida boutique in San Francisco.  They have great customer service, and are very sweet!  

I am a US 8.5, and went with a 39.  They fit perfectly.  The ankle strap adds some extra support.


----------



## Chanel 0407

Oh, I called them awhile back and she told me all she had was a 39.  Congrats if I remember they were a good price. 



zzhoneybee said:


> I purchased them by phone from Nida boutique in San Francisco. They have great customer service, and are very sweet!
> 
> I am a US 8.5, and went with a 39. They fit perfectly. The ankle strap adds some extra support.


----------



## am2022

Good morning everyone!!!

Just a little something :  My favorite of all : Miss Alt in her Blondi fur coat and Marant Franklins together with her assistant Geraldine!  Alt's effortless style and laid back looks ...


----------



## am2022

loving this skirt as well!!!

but im on a ban and trying to behave!!!


----------



## Chanel 0407

Wow, this is really nice.



amacasa said:


> Good morning everyone!!!
> 
> Just a little something : My favorite of all : Miss Alt in her Blondi fur coat and Marant Franklins together with her assistant Geraldine! Alt's effortless style and laid back looks ...


----------



## angelastoel

here a very casual look with my Jordan jacket, when I put this jacket on I saw my Alexander wang bag in the mirror and suddenly realized they were a perfect match!


----------



## am2022

A review on Marant " the french designer of rock and roll , safari bohemian chic" from the New York times

 the inventory is predominantly casual. Isabel Marant&#8217;s collection feels arbitrarily curated, yet happily so&#8212;slouchy linen pants live alongside vaguely gothy metallic cocktail dresses that could stand on their own as evening wear or as day wear with black leggings and a motorcycle jacket (think rock 'n' roll safari chic). The feeling is less like shopping, and more like looking into the closet of a friend&#8217;s cousin&#8217;s independently wealthy boho girlfriend, who&#8217;s gorgeous with almost no makeup, has messy-perfect hair, listens to a lot of Rolling Stones, spends freely (independently wealthy, remember?), travels frequently to warm places and doesn&#8217;t believe in using an iron."


----------



## am2022

I know Chanel... isn't she just rock and roll chic???  love love Emmanuel!!!



Chanel 0407 said:


> Wow, this is really nice.


----------



## Glambelle3

Love it Angela!!


----------



## Jayne1

angelastoel said:


> here a very casual look with my Jordan jacket, when I put this jacket on I saw my Alexander wang bag in the mirror and suddenly realized they were a perfect match!


Perfect!!


----------



## tonkamama

amacasa said:


> Good morning everyone!!!
> 
> Just a little something :  My favorite of all : Miss Alt in her Blondi fur coat and Marant Franklins together with her assistant Geraldine!  Alt's effortless style and laid back looks ...


Emmanuel is so cool....  Love love love her outfits!!!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tonkamama

flower71 said:


> *
> OK, I have been bad but not as bad as some girls around here
> I broke my ban (well, since I still can't find the INA coat...) so I got a few tops: tha Adair blouse in anthracite and a ginko blouse...I hesitated with the dress but I went home with the top...I am feeling regrets though
> I also tried the Xity coat in bordeaux, I loved the cut but felt disappointed that it didn't have inner lining...If I don't find the Ina coat, I think I will fall for that.
> 
> Here's a pic of my blouse, isn't it pretty? Now I need pants like that, but IM pants don't fit me...*


*
Congrats...it's a beautiful blouse.  Sadly my local boutique sold out my size on the 1st day...  I second the Zara waxed jeans*


----------



## tonkamama

Jayne1 said:


> I wrote about this the other day but no one responded  -- the Ina is really, really itchy!  I was wearing a long sleeve A. Wang rayon top, (thin fabric) and could feel the scratchiness of the threads through it.


*Jayne1 ~* thanks for sharing your experience.  My SA told me that she has lining put into one of those coat (I did not ask which coat she's gotten) cus most of IM coat this year came little "scratching" if you have sensitive skin.  Is your INA has little tiny threads sticking out everywhere?  Kinda like Mohair?  If that is the case, then the material maybe little scratchier.  Try wearing it with cotton blend long sleeve shirt and put a scarf over your neck....or cashmere turtleneck?


----------



## Coreena

Jayne1 said:


> I wrote about this the other day but no one responded  -- the Ina is really, really itchy!  I was wearing a long sleeve A. Wang rayon top, (thin fabric) and could feel the scratchiness of the threads through it.


I know what you mean Jayne, I only tried mine on and yeah its feels itchy lol .. I think you have to definitely wear long sleeve tops underneath


----------



## Coreena

zzhoneybee said:


> I have been really happy with my beige/black Gwen pumps, and they have surprisingly not shown any wear!


I love the gwen, they are so hot! definitely a good buy.


----------



## Jayne1

tonkamama said:


> *Jayne1 ~* thanks for sharing your experience. * My SA told me that she has lining put into one of those coat *(I did not ask which coat she's gotten) cus most of IM coat this year came *little "scratching" if you have sensitive skin.*  Is your INA has little tiny threads sticking out everywhere?  Kinda like Mohair?  If that is the case, then the material maybe little scratchier.  Try wearing it with cotton blend long sleeve shirt and put a scarf over your neck....or cashmere turtleneck?


My SA said the same thing!  That I should line it.  I thought that was a bit bizarre, considering IM is reasonably priced, but not exactly cheap.  So I refuse to spend more money on it. 

I don't have overly sensitive skin, I can wear wool with no problem, but this coat, as you said, has tiny threads sticking out everywhere and those threads get though my long sleeve shirts, which I doubled up today.

Oh well, I'm going to wear it anyway.


----------



## Coreena

angelastoel said:


> here a very casual look with my Jordan jacket, when I put this jacket on I saw my Alexander wang bag in the mirror and suddenly realized they were a perfect match!


jordan looks great on you angela ^^


----------



## Coreena

amacasa said:


> loving this skirt as well!!!
> 
> but im on a ban and trying to behave!!!


wow love the jia skirt ^^ and Miss Alt looks great as always ^^,

Thanks for posting these pics Amacasa!


----------



## Coreena

tonkamama said:


> Congrats...it's a beautiful blouse.  Sadly my local boutique sold out my size on the 1st day...  I second the Zara waxed jeans


i think parlour x has the top. Just emailed them and we see what they say  but it is in AUD and you have to pay freight charges... I think freight cost is about AUD 40?


----------



## mandicakes

Chanel 0407 said:


> Hi, everyone. I need opinions and the gava pumps. Do you think the beige / black or just the black ones would be better? I think the lighter color might get dirty fast and the material does not look easy to clean.


 
I had both colourways originally but found that I picked the beige/black combination every time. That just have that extra wow factor and are simply goregous in real life. Also I went for the 5" ones because I'm a lover of super high heels but these were comfortable due to the great support and thick ankle strap. 

Enjoy Paris!  I've heard that the IM stores have heaps of stock in at the moment so you should have loads of options to fill an empty suitcase 

Hi *Janye1* Thanks for the info on the Ina being itchy. I've been trying to track one down but now I'm hesitant. I'm really sensitive but don't like the idea of having to go get a coat lined. You've saved me some $ xx


----------



## KristyDarling

flower71 said:


> *amacasa*, I know I am right
> *coreena*, deals and steals isn't a closed thread, I check very often to see if there are free shipping codes on different sites etc...
> 
> OK, I have been bad but not as bad as some girls around here
> I broke my ban (well, since I still can't find the INA coat...) so I got a few tops: tha Adair blouse in anthracite and a ginko blouse...I hesitated with the dress but I went home with the top...I am feeling regrets though
> I also tried the Xity coat in bordeaux, I loved the cut but felt disappointed that it didn't have inner lining...If I don't find the Ina coat, I think I will fall for that.
> 
> Here's a pic of my blouse, isn't it pretty? Now I need pants like that, but IM pants don't fit me...



Ban schman!   It was a pipe dream anyway, lol.  I LOVE the ginko blouse!!!  (I've been jonesing for a blouse with a great print) And the Adair...well you can't get more classically boho-Marant than that!


----------



## KristyDarling

angelastoel said:


> here a very casual look with my Jordan jacket, when I put this jacket on I saw my Alexander wang bag in the mirror and suddenly realized they were a perfect match!



Stunning!! I just wore my Jordan out to dinner with my husband. Every time I wear it, I get compliments. You wear yours beautifully!


----------



## Chanel 0407

mandicakes, thanks for sharing about the Gwens.  Its nice to hear from someone that has both colorways.  I was going to get the plain black but now I think I have made up my mind.    



mandicakes said:


> I had both colourways originally but found that I picked the beige/black combination every time. That just have that extra wow factor and are simply goregous in real life. Also I went for the 5" ones because I'm a lover of super high heels but these were comfortable due to the great support and thick ankle strap.
> 
> Enjoy Paris! I've heard that the IM stores have heaps of stock in at the moment so you should have loads of options to fill an empty suitcase
> 
> Hi *Janye1* Thanks for the info on the Ina being itchy. I've been trying to track one down but now I'm hesitant. I'm really sensitive but don't like the idea of having to go get a coat lined. You've saved me some $ xx


----------



## Chanel 0407

Does anyone know of resale consignment stores in Paris where they would have some of the past collections from IM?


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

Got another picture for all the IM-ladies here.  This is Norwegian fashion blogger Livingdoll/Elise in her Renell jacket. You can find more photos at her blog: http://livingdoll.modette.no


----------



## KristyDarling

^^^ Tres chic, PlaceboGiraffe! She even has the Marant messy bun to top off the look!  I think that jacket is a lot of fun and perfect for the young and trendy. (emphasis on "young") I saw it in a boutique the other day and it is a lot of look.


----------



## am2022

thanks PG... this marant jacket reminds me a lot of another balenciaga jacket!!!


----------



## FancyPants

Ladies I know some of you have the *Etien* jacket(the one *amacasa* has in her avatar) how is it size wise? I'm a 1 or 2 in IM. I remember reading here that it streched out in the arms-area,but I also read on netaporter that it was small to size. I have the Lexy jacket in 2 but its slightly loose. Found the Etien in size 1(used) here in Norway so thinking of buying it.  Hope to get some help here


----------



## tb-purselover

Wow, super cool! I love the jacket. I wish I could pull it off. But alas, I am not that cool or confident. 




PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Got another picture for all the IM-ladies here.  This is Norwegian fashion blogger Livingdoll/Elise in her Renell jacket. You can find more photos at her blog: http://livingdoll.modette.no


----------



## zzhoneybee

NEW PURCHASES!

Expecting the Patchwork denim shirt, Abey and Wapi cuff bracelets, and Betty sneakers in white (!!) tomorrow!!  

Will post some mod pics for sure!!!


----------



## zzhoneybee

zzhoneybee said:


> NEW PURCHASES!
> 
> Expecting the Patchwork denim shirt, Abey and Wapi cuff bracelets, and Betty sneakers in white (!!) tomorrow!!
> 
> Will post some mod pics for sure!!!





Also the Cuba boots in the tan/black Leopard print!!  
(featured on Metier San Francisco and VOD boutique blogs)


----------



## am2022

zz, can't wait for mod pics,,, congrats lady!!!


----------



## am2022

hi fancy pants...
i don't have the etien as i procrastinated with the navy ( nap sale) and was gone when i went back...  sad but DH was very happy...
Im a true US size 4 and my elali is a bit tight in the shoulder .

I heard that the etien runs the same as the elali ( i have in cream)
but , accdg to marant ladies here, it does stretch out that its safer to stay true to your marant size...

Etien jacket owners will soon chime in soon... they are all very helpful here..  good luck!!!



FancyPants said:


> Ladies I know some of you have the *Etien* jacket(the one *amacasa* has in her avatar) how is it size wise? I'm a 1 or 2 in IM. I remember reading here that it streched out in the arms-area,but I also read on netaporter that it was small to size. I have the Lexy jacket in 2 but its slightly loose. Found the Etien in size 1(used) here in Norway so thinking of buying it. Hope to get some help here


----------



## flower71

zzhoneybee said:


> NEW PURCHASES!
> 
> Expecting the Patchwork denim shirt, Abey and Wapi cuff bracelets, and Betty sneakers in white (!!) tomorrow!!
> 
> Will post some mod pics for sure!!!


Can't wait to  see your goodies! I have been so busy, no time to post pix, will do tomorrow


----------



## FancyPants

thanks *amacasa*, very nice of you to chime in


----------



## flower71

tonkamama said:


> Congrats...it's a beautiful blouse.  Sadly my local boutique sold out my size on the 1st day...  I second the Zara waxed jeans


Thanks tonka! It's incredible how fast things run out...I will have to check tomorrow or this weekend the zara waxed jeans...I saw a pair on my secretary and it looked awesome


----------



## flower71

KristyDarling said:


> Ban schman!   It was a pipe dream anyway, lol.  I LOVE the ginko blouse!!!  (I've been jonesing for a blouse with a great print) And the Adair...well you can't get more classically boho-Marant than that!


thanks darlingKristy...I just had a suden urge for more IM last week and I had to go to the store...I think it's this "ban for a month" that just doesn't seem to work with me...I am useless, I know! Now I just need to get some pics ready for here


----------



## am2022

love love the reilly dress.. of course missed out on this one..


----------



## am2022

black hayworth!!! lovely!


----------



## flower71

^^^love love that hayworth dress!! I just got the skirt, i think it's the hayworth? thanks for the pics!


----------



## am2022

you know what im going to ask for.... Mod pics!!!




flower71 said:


> ^^^love love that hayworth dress!! I just got the skirt, i think it's the hayworth? thanks for the pics!


----------



## mercer

amacasa said:


> love love the reilly dress.. of course missed out on this one..


 

That's one of my favorites, too!  Stalking the 'bay for it!


----------



## jellybebe

amacasa said:


> black hayworth!!! lovely!



So cute! Too short for me though.


----------



## am2022

oh dear mercer.. good luck to you... that would be a lovely dress on you for sure!!!




mercer said:


> That's one of my favorites, too! Stalking the 'bay for it!


----------



## am2022

miss alt again..
love the red top and boots!


----------



## am2022

chanel this is for you...
plain black gwens!!!


----------



## am2022

Miss Alt in black poppy pump!


----------



## Jaded81

Hi ladies, haven't been around because I have been sick with the flu! Feeling better but still have a cough and cold. Loving all the new pics!!! You ladies look stunning!!!!


----------



## zzhoneybee

amacasa said:


> love love the reilly dress.. of course missed out on this one..




AMACASA- Isn't there one on Ebay right now?  At least the sleeveless version, I think


----------



## KristyDarling

amacasa said:


> miss alt again..
> love the red top and boots!



YAY for black Franklins! Sooo hot.   Was this taken recently? And THANK YOU for sharing these wonderful shots!


----------



## mercer

You are the sweetest! 



amacasa said:


> oh dear mercer.. good luck to you... that would be a lovely dress on you for sure!!!


----------



## tonkamama

Coreena said:


> i think parlour x has the top. Just emailed them and we see what they say  but it is in AUD and you have to pay freight charges... I think freight cost is about AUD 40?



Coreena ~ thank you for the info..I will check into the website.  My SA told me they are getting new shipment but don't know when if not soon...  I don't know what to expect except asking her to notify me ASAP before announcing it to public...


----------



## Coreena

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Got another picture for all the IM-ladies here.  This is Norwegian fashion blogger Livingdoll/Elise in her Renell jacket. You can find more photos at her blog: http://livingdoll.modette.no


wow jacket looks fab on her ^^


----------



## jellybebe

angelastoel said:


> here a very casual look with my Jordan jacket, when I put this jacket on I saw my Alexander wang bag in the mirror and suddenly realized they were a perfect match!



What an amazing jacket!


----------



## tonkamama

angelastoel said:


> here a very casual look with my Jordan jacket, when I put this jacket on I saw my Alexander wang bag in the mirror and suddenly realized they were a perfect match!





KristyDarling said:


> Ban schman!   It was a pipe dream anyway, lol.  I LOVE the ginko blouse!!!  (I've been jonesing for a blouse with a great print) And the Adair...well you can't get more classically boho-Marant than that!



*Angel & Kristy ~* Your jordans are so precious & pretty!!


----------



## Coreena

FancyPants said:


> Ladies I know some of you have the *Etien* jacket(the one *amacasa* has in her avatar) how is it size wise? I'm a 1 or 2 in IM. I remember reading here that it streched out in the arms-area,but I also read on netaporter that it was small to size. I have the Lexy jacket in 2 but its slightly loose. Found the Etien in size 1(used) here in Norway so thinking of buying it.  Hope to get some help here


hey fancy pants Etien, it much more fitten then the lexy. What is your normal size? if its a size 1 then should be a good fit. It does loosen after a few wears around the arms.  Good luck!


----------



## tonkamama

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Got another picture for all the IM-ladies here.  This is Norwegian fashion blogger Livingdoll/Elise in her Renell jacket. You can find more photos at her blog: http://livingdoll.modette.no


I often wonder why a giant jacket looks so chic on a skinny girl like her (the blogger)...  I wonder why it did not work on me??  Didn't I hear "young" from somewhere??    

Thank you for sharing ....  love love everything about the photo!!: I cannot copy her look except the messy bun hair style...


----------



## jellybebe

Wow, how amazing are these looks?













I love the cream sweater and the grey sweater especially! And I have never seen the cardigan before, very pretty.


----------



## tonkamama

zzhoneybee said:


> Also the Cuba boots in the tan/black Leopard print!!
> (featured on Metier San Francisco and VOD boutique blogs)


Make sure share Lots of mod pictures!!  Please...


----------



## Coreena

Jaded81 said:


> Hi ladies, haven't been around because I have been sick with the flu! Feeling better but still have a cough and cold. Loving all the new pics!!! You ladies look stunning!!!!


we've missed you jade! hope your feeling much better now x


----------



## tonkamama

Jaded81 said:


> Hi ladies, haven't been around because I have been sick with the flu! Feeling better but still have a cough and cold. Loving all the new pics!!! You ladies look stunning!!!!


*Jaded81 ~* get well soon sweetie!!


----------



## KristyDarling

tonkamama said:


> I often wonder why a giant jacket looks so chic on a skinny girl like her (the blogger)...  I wonder why it did not work on me??  Didn't I hear "young" from somewhere??
> 
> Thank you for sharing ....  love love everything about the photo!!: I cannot copy her look except the messy bun hair style...



I think the blogger's youth is a big part of why she can pull off this dramatically chic jacket. If I were to wear it, I would look like a middle-aged lady trying to look young and hip! I saw it on the rack and didn't even bother to try it on -- my self-esteem doesn't need that kind of a hit!


----------



## Coreena

no worries tonka  I dont think they have listed it on their website. They are slow to upload, also slow to reply emails lol ..  Oh if you can get it locally that would be good, it will save you dollars so you can buy more IM items  

Dont be silly, you would totally rock that jacket! I would look like a ballon on the other hand 



tonkamama said:


> Coreena ~ thank you for the info..I will check into the website. My SA told me they are getting new shipment but don't know when if not soon... I don't know what to expect except asking her to notify me ASAP before announcing it to public...


----------



## KristyDarling

jellybebe said:


> Wow, how amazing are these looks?
> 
> I love the cream sweater and the grey sweater especially! And I have never seen the cardigan before, very pretty.



I know!! Metier is soooo good with styling on their blog! And of course, it helps that this model (perhaps she's also a SA?) is totally gorgeous and skinny. I adore the cream sweater and the Navajo skirt. Totally on my wish list!


----------



## Coreena

jellybebe said:


> Wow, how amazing are these looks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the cream sweater and the grey sweater especially! And I have never seen the cardigan before, very pretty.


oh wow she looks great in the pics. .... boots look awesome on her too! ^^


----------



## jellybebe

KristyDarling said:


> I know!! Metier is soooo good with styling on their blog! And of course, it helps that this model (perhaps she's also a SA?) is totally gorgeous and skinny. I adore the cream sweater and the Navajo skirt. Totally on my wish list!



Yeah I was wondering if she was a "real" person too! So gorgeous.


----------



## KristyDarling

All right, girls. Need opinions. I have been searching for a classic, simple warm black cardi-coat for a few years now. What do you think of Ms. Marant's Temeo cardigan? At $1050 it's far from a trivial purchase. On one hand, I'm willing to pay well for a classic piece that is of high quality. On the other hand, $1050 is a lot for such a simple, basic piece! Honest opinions, please! TIA!   (it's a mohair-blend: 80% kid mohair, 13% polyamide, 5% wool, 2% elastane. Dry clean only.  Will this feel SUPER-ITCHY on my skin???)


----------



## Chanel 0407

Cute, thanks.  It is that pic that I keep going back to that makes me want all black.  What the hell maybe I should have both.

QUOTE=amacasa;20072164]chanel this is for you...
plain black gwens!!![/QUOTE]


----------



## juneping

if you really love it....i'd say get it.
but it also depends on your wish list for the season...if it is something you've been looking for...why not.
i am a very bad enabler...



KristyDarling said:


> All right, girls. Need opinions. I have been searching for a classic, simple warm black cardi-coat for a few years now. What do you think of Ms. Marant's Temeo cardigan? At $1050 it's far from a trivial purchase. On one hand, I'm willing to pay well for a classic piece that is of high quality. On the other hand, $1050 is a lot for such a simple, basic piece! Honest opinions, please! TIA!   (it's a mohair-blend: 80% kid mohair, 13% polyamide, 5% wool, 2% elastane. Dry clean only.  Will this feel SUPER-ITCHY on my skin???)


----------



## juneping

jellybebe said:


> Wow, how amazing are these looks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the cream sweater and the grey sweater especially! And I have never seen the cardigan before, very pretty.



i love the first and third looks....can you share the blog? i know i've seen her somewhere (a boutique's blog??) but can't remember where exactly...TIA!!


----------



## Jayne1

KristyDarling said:


> I think the blogger's youth is a big part of why she can pull off this dramatically chic jacket.* If I were to wear it, I would look like a middle-aged lady trying to look young and hip!* I saw it on the rack and didn't even bother to try it on -- my self-esteem doesn't need that kind of a hit!


Me too. 

Some of her very decorative, floral skinny pants for next spring, for example, look like pants I wore when I was a teenager and we all know the rule that one must never go back and repeat a trend that was worn once, many years ago.

I do find she makes lots of pieces that we can wear... so I'm happy with that.


----------



## Coreena

juneping said:


> i love the first and third looks....can you share the blog? i know i've seen her somewhere (a boutique's blog??) but can't remember where exactly...TIA!!


hey june! blog should be Metier... Let me know if you cant find the website


----------



## Coreena

KristyDarling said:


> All right, girls. Need opinions. I have been searching for a classic, simple warm black cardi-coat for a few years now. What do you think of Ms. Marant's Temeo cardigan? At $1050 it's far from a trivial purchase. On one hand, I'm willing to pay well for a classic piece that is of high quality. On the other hand, $1050 is a lot for such a simple, basic piece! Honest opinions, please! TIA!   (it's a mohair-blend: 80% kid mohair, 13% polyamide, 5% wool, 2% elastane. Dry clean only.  Will this feel SUPER-ITCHY on my skin???)
> 
> cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/170906/170906_ou_dl.jpg


if you trully love it kristy then I would get it, if you dont trully love it. Run and dont look back  If it was my wallet I would not buy it only because I feel its a bit too basic for what you are paying for it. For 1050 I would expect to receive a lot more. But then again I have spent USD500 for a sweater, but I love it. So I guess it depends on how much do you love this cardi


----------



## jellybebe

juneping said:


> i love the first and third looks....can you share the blog? i know i've seen her somewhere (a boutique's blog??) but can't remember where exactly...TIA!!



Yes it's the Metier SF blog. Looks like a great boutique. 

I am really really craving the leopard print booties I posted earlier! They have the traditional leopard-print colourway on the Metier SF blog:







And again, just for drooling purposes, here are the ones I want:


----------



## jellybebe

KristyDarling said:


> All right, girls. Need opinions. I have been searching for a classic, simple warm black cardi-coat for a few years now. What do you think of Ms. Marant's Temeo cardigan? At $1050 it's far from a trivial purchase. On one hand, I'm willing to pay well for a classic piece that is of high quality. On the other hand, $1050 is a lot for such a simple, basic piece! Honest opinions, please! TIA!   (it's a mohair-blend: 80% kid mohair, 13% polyamide, 5% wool, 2% elastane. Dry clean only.  Will this feel SUPER-ITCHY on my skin???)
> 
> cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/170906/170906_ou_dl.jpg



It's a beautiful sweater but I don't know if I could justify paying so much for a basic that might pill. If it were a coat I would say go for it, but not a cardigan.


----------



## juneping

Coreena said:


> hey june! blog should be Metier... Let me know if you cant find the website





jellybebe said:


> Yes it's the Metier SF blog. Looks like a great boutique.
> 
> I am really really craving the leopard print booties I posted earlier! They have the traditional leopard-print colourway on the Metier SF blog:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And again, just for drooling purposes, here are the ones I want:



thank you girls!! i'll book mark that blog....love the way they style the models/SAs??
i wish ms marant would do some funky prints on dicker style like the leopard booties posted.


----------



## twiddledeb

Hi ladies,

I recently added a pair of the black Poppy heels to my IM collection. They are simply divine, finally a pair of heels that makes my legs and feet look better and I find them comfortable for heels of that height. I find they fit true to size, am wondering how the Poppy's would compare to the Gava heels?

Also a question I would like to ask is; do any of you ladies bring in your heels to the cobbler's to fix on rubber soles? I'm not sure if I should do that to the Poppy's but am worried about the lack of grip on the soles. The last thing I would like to experience happening in them is to slip and fall flat on my face in public when I'm all dressed up (not that it hasn't happened before).


----------



## twiddledeb

Hi ladies,

I recently added a pair of the black Poppy heels to my IM collection. They are simply divine, finally a pair of heels that makes my legs and feet look better and I find them comfortable for heels of that height. I find they fit true to size, am wondering how the Poppy's would compare to the Gava heels?

Also a question I would like to ask is; do any of you ladies bring in your heels to the cobbler's to fix on rubber soles? I'm not sure if I should do that to the Poppy's but am worried about the lack of grip on the soles. The last thing I would like to experience happening in them is to slip and fall flat on my face in public when I'm all dressed up (not that it hasn't happened before).


----------



## am2022

thanks for the pics... love love the pants on the top pic

i have an old rogan  pair of pants that look similar though... hmmm...  very intriguing...



jellybebe said:


> Wow, how amazing are these looks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the cream sweater and the grey sweater especially! And I have never seen the cardigan before, very pretty.


----------



## am2022

they are fab and comfy... go for it jellyb....



jellybebe said:


> Yes it's the Metier SF blog. Looks like a great boutique.
> 
> I am really really craving the leopard print booties I posted earlier! They have the traditional leopard-print colourway on the Metier SF blog:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And again, just for drooling purposes, here are the ones I want:


----------



## am2022

is there a way you can try these on? that way you can be sure? or at least order from a boutique that allows return and full refund if it doesn't work?

good luck kristydarling!!!

by the way, was the xabi itchy as the ina? or no way to compare? thanks!



KristyDarling said:


> All right, girls. Need opinions. I have been searching for a classic, simple warm black cardi-coat for a few years now. What do you think of Ms. Marant's Temeo cardigan? At $1050 it's far from a trivial purchase. On one hand, I'm willing to pay well for a classic piece that is of high quality. On the other hand, $1050 is a lot for such a simple, basic piece! Honest opinions, please! TIA!   (it's a mohair-blend: 80% kid mohair, 13% polyamide, 5% wool, 2% elastane. Dry clean only.  Will this feel SUPER-ITCHY on my skin???)
> 
> cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/170906/170906_ou_dl.jpg


----------



## Jayne1

KristyDarling said:


> All right, girls. Need opinions. I have been searching for a classic, simple warm black cardi-coat for a few years now. What do you think of Ms. Marant's Temeo cardigan? At $1050 it's far from a trivial purchase. On one hand, I'm willing to pay well for a classic piece that is of high quality. On the other hand, $1050 is a lot for such a simple, basic piece! Honest opinions, please! TIA!   (it's a mohair-blend: 80% kid mohair, 13% polyamide, 5% wool, 2% elastane. Dry clean only.  Will this feel SUPER-ITCHY on my skin???)


See - I like this kind of thing. I have variations of this, all in black. I have a low-end Vince, a very high-end cashmere Donna Karan and a medium price range Stella McCartney and I sort of live in them in the winter.  So I would probably over-pay for this one because I love and live in basics.

Have you looked at the off-white Temeo?   You can see the texture better and sometimes I like to look at the light coloured one to see what I'm really getting, since everything looks better in black.


----------



## am2022

Jayne !!! So is the Ina still causing severe itching? And is the xabi
The same material? Both are unlined?
Please advise as I might sell
My Clark ( too oversized) and will get either one not both!!!
Thanks!!!


UOTE=Jayne1;20074818]See - I like this kind of thing. I have variations of this, all in black. I have a low-end Vince, a very high-end cashmere Donna Karan and a medium price range Stella McCartney and I sort of live in them in the winter.

Also, have you looked at the off-white cardigan?   You can see the texture better and sometimes I like to look at the light coloured one to see what I'm really getting, since everything looks better in black.[/QUOTE]


----------



## KristyDarling

*Thanks, girls, for weighing in!!! The Temeo has been in my shopping cart for a week now, but I think I need to continue sleeping on it.*



juneping said:


> if you really love it....i'd say get it.
> but it also depends on your wish list for the season...if it is something you've been looking for...why not.
> i am a very bad enabler...



  Enabling is a sign of friendship and loyalty around here, lol. Thanks, my dear!



Jayne1 said:


> Me too.
> 
> Some of her very decorative, floral skinny pants for next spring, for example, look like pants I wore when I was a teenager and we all know the rule that one must never go back and repeat a trend that was worn once, many years ago.
> 
> I do find she makes lots of pieces that we can wear... so I'm happy with that.



I'm with you on that, Jayne!  I confess I do occasionally break that rule, but only if the trend is done in a subtle and evocative - not literal - way! Like you said, thank goodness IM makes beautiful and interesting things for the not-so-young set! 



Coreena said:


> if you trully love it kristy then I would get it, if you dont trully love it. Run and dont look back  If it was my wallet I would not buy it only because I feel its a bit too basic for what you are paying for it. For 1050 I would expect to receive a lot more. But then again I have spent USD500 for a sweater, but I love it. So I guess it depends on how much do you love this cardi



I like it, but I won't know til I try it on if I "love" it. That's how things generally go with me and IM. Most of her things look kind of meh on a website or up on a hanger...it's when you put it on that the transformation occurs! All I can say is, for $1050, I better dang near want to *eat* it!!! 



jellybebe said:


> It's a beautiful sweater but I don't know if I could justify paying so much for a basic that might pill. If it were a coat I would say go for it, but not a cardigan.



Good point about potential pilling.  I wonder if mohair pills very easily...? I've never owned mohair so I don't know. The Temeo is described on another web site as a jacket, so I presume it's thick enough to be considered outerwear. At least, I hope it is, at that price!



amacasa said:


> is there a way you can try these on? that way you can be sure? or at least order from a boutique that allows return and full refund if it doesn't work?
> 
> good luck kristydarling!!!
> 
> by the way, was the xabi itchy as the ina? or no way to compare? thanks!



It's from NAP, so I can return it for a full refund if needed. I'm starting to think that I should just pull the trigger and try it on already!   As for the Xabi....yes, it's itchy against bare skin. But when I wear it with a layer underneath, it's not itchy at all. (well, maybe just slightly against the neck)



amacasa said:


> is there a way you can try these on? that way you can be sure? or at least order from a boutique that allows return and full refund if it doesn't work?
> 
> good luck kristydarling!!!
> 
> by the way, was the xabi itchy as the ina? or no way to compare? thanks!



Edited to add:  Amacasa, I just realized I replied to you twice about this question! The first time I answered, it was from memory...when I had tried it on a week ago, it didn't seem that itchy. But when I tried it on again tonight, it was super, duper itchy!!!!! To the point where I don't think I can wear it comfortably, and I have a fairly high tolerance to itchiness. I'm sad about that because it's otherwise the perfect IM fall coat!  I haven't worn it yet and I'm still within the boutique's 7-day window for returns...I'm waiting for them to respond to me with approval of the return. Hopefully they won't give me any trouble. Oh and yes I think I might have to just order the Temeo from NAP to find out whether it's right for me. Thank goodness for NAP's flexible return policy!


----------



## am2022

I never put anything on my poppy
And gwens are actually more
Comfortable... 
But you got me thinking that maybe I should? Let us know
What you decide!!!

UOTE=twiddledeb;20074391]Hi ladies,

I recently added a pair of the black Poppy heels to my IM collection. They are simply divine, finally a pair of heels that makes my legs and feet look better and I find them comfortable for heels of that height. I find they fit true to size, am wondering how the Poppy's would compare to the Gava heels?

Also a question I would like to ask is; do any of you ladies bring in your heels to the cobbler's to fix on rubber soles? I'm not sure if I should do that to the Poppy's but am worried about the lack of grip on the soles. The last thing I would like to experience happening in them is to slip and fall flat on my face in public when I'm all dressed up (not that it hasn't happened before).[/QUOTE]


----------



## Coreena

jellybebe said:


> Yes it's the Metier SF blog. Looks like a great boutique.
> 
> I am really really craving the leopard print booties I posted earlier! They have the traditional leopard-print colourway on the Metier SF blog:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And again, just for drooling purposes, here are the ones I want:


ooooo love the booties  the leopard print is divine ^^ Mytheresa has those booties but they have a heel  

Im currently looking at the IM coat on mytheresa XAVIER OVERSIZE TWEED-JACKE what do you ladies think about it? Im hoping its more fitted. Ive tried several of there coats and i find they are all still too puffy on me XP


----------



## KristyDarling

Jayne1 said:


> See - I like this kind of thing. I have variations of this, all in black. I have a low-end Vince, a very high-end cashmere Donna Karan and a medium price range Stella McCartney and I sort of live in them in the winter.  So I would probably over-pay for this one because I love and live in basics.
> 
> Have you looked at the off-white Temeo?   You can see the texture better and sometimes I like to look at the light coloured one to see what I'm really getting, since everything looks better in black.



Well Jayne, I have concluded that we might be the same person.  I, too, love chunky and simple cardigans! I have an army green one, a brown one, a cream one...but the search for the perfect black one has been eluding me for a long time! I lust after Stella McCartney chunky cardies because she makes good ones every season.  I did look at the cream colored Temeo (and for the same reason you did -- to see the details!), but that sold out in my size pretty fast....plus I already have a cream cardie. So, I think I might just have to bite the bullet on the black Temeo, to at least give it a shot.  Thanks for weighing in!!


----------



## Jayne1

amacasa said:


> by the way, was the xabi itchy as the ina? or no way to compare? thanks!


My Xabi isn't as itchy as the Ina... there aren't as many little wool bits sticking out, it's a flatter fabric, so it's less scratchy.

Having said that... it's not soft either.  It's just not as bad as the Ina.

Can you tell by looking?  The darker one is the Xabi.


----------



## Coreena

Im trying to add a picture of the coat but I dont know how too Xp... Im so bad wtih computers :S


----------



## Coreena

KristyDarling said:


> *Thanks, girls, for weighing in!!! The Temeo has been in my shopping cart for a week now, but I think I need to continue sleeping on it.*
> 
> 
> 
> Enabling is a sign of friendship and loyalty around here, lol. Thanks, my dear!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with you on that, Jayne!  I confess I do occasionally break that rule, but only if the trend is done in a subtle and evocative - not literal - way! Like you said, thank goodness IM makes beautiful and interesting things for the not-so-young set!
> 
> 
> 
> I like it, but I won't know til I try it on if I "love" it. That's how things generally go with me and IM. Most of her things look kind of meh on a website or up on a hanger...it's when you put it on that the transformation occurs! All I can say is, for $1050, I better dang near want to *eat* it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Good point about potential pilling.  I wonder if mohair pills very easily...? I've never owned mohair so I don't know. The Temeo is described on another web site as a jacket, so I presume it's thick enough to be considered outerwear. At least, I hope it is, at that price!
> 
> 
> 
> It's from NAP, so I can return it for a full refund if needed. I'm starting to think that I should just pull the trigger and try it on already!   As for the Xabi....yes, it's itchy against bare skin. But when I wear it with a layer underneath, it's not itchy at all. (well, maybe just slightly against the neck)
> 
> 
> 
> Edited to add:  Amacasa, I just realized I replied to you twice about this question! The first time I answered, it was from memory...when I had tried it on a week ago, it didn't seem that itchy. But when I tried it on again tonight, it was super, duper itchy!!!!! To the point where I don't think I can wear it comfortably, and I have a fairly high tolerance to itchiness. I'm sad about that because it's otherwise the perfect IM fall coat!  I haven't worn it yet and I'm still within the boutique's 7-day window for returns...I'm waiting for them to respond to me with approval of the return. Hopefully they won't give me any trouble. Oh and yes I think I might have to just order the Temeo from NAP to find out whether it's right for me. Thank goodness for NAP's flexible return policy!


I hear yah sista! BUt if you are getting it from NAP I would get it they have a great return policy you really cant go wrong with them  I know I dont think I own any cardi for $1050. I feel NAP pics dont do most IM items justice imo, mytheresa model pics always look a lot nicer to me ^^


----------



## KristyDarling

Coreena said:


> ooooo love the booties  the leopard print is divine ^^ Mytheresa has those booties but they have a heel
> 
> Im currently looking at the IM coat on mytheresa XAVIER OVERSIZE TWEED-JACKE what do you ladies think about it? Im hoping its more fitted. Ive tried several of there coats and i find they are all still too puffy on me XP



Hi Coreena! I'll try to attach your Xavier photo here.  It's cute, but IMHO, it will not look more fitted at all. It exhibits the classic IM drop shoulder and boxy boyfriend shape. Even though it's shorter than her other boyfriend coats, it is still wide....thus in my opinion it's optimal for taller ladies. Shorter ladies might swim in it.  Just like how the Xabi is narrower than her other box coats, but still, it's quite big on me. Oh and thanks for the moral support about the Temeo...I think I'll just have to order it, or die from not knowing!!!


----------



## am2022

Thanks so much Jayne!
Let me do proper mod pics of the Clark coat so that you ladies can see how oversized this is and if it's worth exchanging for something else.
I also wish she would bring back the bator jacket!!!

QUOTE=Jayne1;20074895]My Xabi isn't as itchy as the Ina... there aren't as many little wool bits sticking out, it's a flatter fabric, so it's less scratchy.

Having said that... it's not soft either.  It's just not as bad as the Ina.

Can you tell by looking?  The darker one is the Xabi.






[/QUOTE]


----------



## Coreena

KristyDarling said:


> Hi Coreena! I'll try to attach your Xavier photo here.  It's cute, but IMHO, it will not look more fitted at all. It exhibits the classic IM drop shoulder and boxy boyfriend shape. Even though it's shorter than her other boyfriend coats, it is still wide....thus in my opinion it's optimal for taller ladies. Shorter ladies might swim in it.  Just like how the Xabi is narrower than her other box coats, but still, it's quite big on me. Oh and thanks for the moral support about the Temeo...I think I'll just have to order it, or die from not knowing!!!
> 
> 
> 
> mytheresaimages.s3.amazonaws.com/catalog/product/cache/common/product_121594/image/1000x1000/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/P/0/P00029350-XAVIER-OVERSIZE-TWEED-BLAZER-BUNDLE_1.jpg


awww thanks for attaching pic for me kristy, you're such a darling ^^ awwww I so want it lol .. Ive compared it too all the other coats and its looks the most fitted.... Every other coat Ive seen in the IM collection looks really wide and long and its not good for a short girl like me XP And boy do i love the colour of it! Looks like it would go well with almost everything )) Maybe I should run and not look back Xp


----------



## Jayne1

KristyDarling said:


> Well Jayne, I have concluded that we might be the same person.  I, too, love chunky and simple cardigans! I have an army green one, a brown one, a cream one...but the search for the perfect black one has been eluding me for a long time! I lust after Stella McCartney chunky cardies because she makes good ones every season.  I did look at the cream colored Temeo (and for the same reason you did -- to see the details!), but that sold out in my size pretty fast....plus I already have a cream cardie. So, I think I might just have to bite the bullet on the black Temeo, to at least give it a shot.  Thanks for weighing in!!


Just to clarify -- I didn't think you should get the off-white, I just thought you could see what you're getting when you buy the black.

The black looked like a thinner fabric, but then I checked the off-white cardigan and thought it looked a bit chunkier.  Doesn't the black look like a finer knit to you?  I like the black better. 

I don't think the cardigan will be too itchy. I just bought two of her winter hats (I posted pictures way back) and they have 63% mohair and they're not too bad.  Fairly soft.


----------



## Coreena

KristyDarling said:


> Hi Coreena! I'll try to attach your Xavier photo here.  It's cute, but IMHO, it will not look more fitted at all. It exhibits the classic IM drop shoulder and boxy boyfriend shape. Even though it's shorter than her other boyfriend coats, it is still wide....thus in my opinion it's optimal for taller ladies. Shorter ladies might swim in it.  Just like how the Xabi is narrower than her other box coats, but still, it's quite big on me. Oh and thanks for the moral support about the Temeo...I think I'll just have to order it, or die from not knowing!!!
> 
> 
> 
> mytheresaimages.s3.amazonaws.com/catalog/product/cache/common/product_121594/image/1000x1000/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/P/0/P00029350-XAVIER-OVERSIZE-TWEED-BLAZER-BUNDLE_1.jpg


kristy dear, model is wearing a size 1 so im thinking maybe the size 0 would work a treat ^^


----------



## KristyDarling

Coreena said:


> awww thanks for attaching pic for me kristy, you're such a darling ^^ awwww I so want it lol .. Ive compared it too all the other coats and its looks the most fitted.... Every other coat Ive seen in the IM collection looks really wide and long and its not good for a short girl like me XP And boy do i love the colour of it! Looks like it would go well with almost everything )) Maybe I should run and not look back Xp



Sounds like you should give it a try!! How is mytheresa's return policy? Even if it is very wide on you, the shorter length is a plus. Just make sure you wear heels and a dress, or heels with skinnies, to balance out the look.


----------



## KristyDarling

Jayne1 said:


> Just to clarify -- I didn't think you should get the off-white, I just thought you could see what you're getting when you buy the black.
> 
> The black looked like a thinner fabric, but then I checked the off-white cardigan and thought it looked a bit chunkier.  Doesn't the black look like a finer knit to you?  I like the black better.
> 
> I don't think the cardigan will be too itchy. I just bought two of her winter hats (I posted pictures way back) and they have 63% mohair and they're not too bad.  Fairly soft.



Oh I knew that's what you meant.  I think I was just talking to the little voice in my head that is also lusting after the cream version of the Temeo!! But, I can't let myself get out of control like that. Focus, KD, focus! The black version! I do agree that somehow the cream cardigan seemed like it had a larger knit. Which to me might contribute to the Michelin man effect...which I definitely do not need. I think the black one is better for me. 

Thanks so much for letting me know about the mohair being soft-ish. That makes a big difference. Maybe I'm more sensitive to itchiness than I had thought....must be my advancing age, haha.


----------



## Jayne1

Why can't Canadians buy IM from mytheresa?  I've bought other things from there - but no IM pops up.


----------



## Coreena

KristyDarling said:


> Sounds like you should give it a try!! How is mytheresa's return policy? Even if it is very wide on you, the shorter length is a plus. Just make sure you wear heels and a dress, or heels with skinnies, to balance out the look.


They have a really good return policy, its free, YAY!  Might hang tight and see what NAP come out with today and If nothing of interest to me. Will take the plunge


----------



## Coreena

Jayne1 said:


> Why can't Canadians buy IM from mytheresa?  I've bought other things from there - but no IM pops up.


oh really? thats strange. Maybe because there is already IM stores in canada? Maybe IM and mytheresa have agreement in place whereby they are not allowed to sell to Cananda.... Thats unfair tho. They have some really good IM items that are not always available on NAP and you get the VAT back but freight is expensive! 69 euro!


----------



## Jayne1

Coreena said:


> oh really? thats strange. Maybe because there is already IM stores in canada? Maybe IM and mytheresa have agreement in place whereby they are not allowed to sell to Cananda.... Thats unfair tho. They have some really good IM items that are not always available on NAP and you get the VAT back but freight is expensive! 69 euro!


I can see all the lovely IM things if I go through the UK site, but it isn't available to us.

Yes, you're right, I can buy from stores here, but certain stores get certain things and not everything is available all in one place.  So I like to look around.

Mytheresa's shipping is really expensive though, you're right about that too.


----------



## Coreena

Jayne1 said:


> I can see all the lovely IM things if I go through the UK site, but it isn't available to us.
> 
> Yes, you're right, I can buy from stores here, but certain stores get certain things and not everything is available all in one place.  So I like to look around.
> 
> Mytheresa's shipping is really expensive though, you're right about that too.


I think it must be because of that. There arent many stores in Australia who stock IM so probably the stores dont have much power to enforce such an agreement. 

But I agree with you all stores stock different items, eg NAP and mytheresa, the new guard bought all different items from each as some have items the othes dont. .. 

I always wait for them to have free shipping unless I have to have it and I know it will get sold out I will buy it... But its so expensive! I know they dotn calculate it correctly its just a safe amount so they cover themselves. ... one time I purchased Christiam Louboutin shoes and they sent it in the biggest box you could ever imagine. Such a waste of freight charges!


----------



## unitime

Does anyone know any online IM stockists that ships to Australia?
I have been searching for a while for the navy egger boucle jacket or lexy jacket but I can't seem to find any around...


----------



## Jayne1

Coreena said:


> I think it must be because of that. There arent many stores in Australia who stock IM so probably the stores dont have much power to enforce such an agreement.
> 
> But I agree with you all stores stock different items, eg NAP and mytheresa, the new guard bought all different items from each as some have items the othes dont. ..
> 
> I always wait for them to have free shipping unless I have to have it and I know it will get sold out I will buy it... But its so expensive! I know they dotn calculate it correctly its just a safe amount so they cover themselves. ... one time I purchased Christiam Louboutin shoes and they sent it in the biggest box you could ever imagine. Such a waste of freight charges!


So funny - I once bought Lanvin flats from Farfetch and the Paris boutique that sent the shoes put that little shoe box in a huge cardboard box and didn't even stuff it.  So my shoe box just thrashed around in that huge box, all the way here.


----------



## Coreena

unitime said:


> Does anyone know any online IM stockists that ships to Australia?
> I have been searching for a while for the navy egger boucle jacket or lexy jacket but I can't seem to find any around...


hi unitime!

There are alot of online stores that stock IM: Netapoter, mytheresa, Matches Fashion, Farfetch and a few more  I think the jacket you are after can be found at either matches or farfetch if im not mistaken.

Also Parlour x and The new guard also stock a fair bit of IM they are in Australia but they are sometimes a little more pricey ^^ good luck!


----------



## Coreena

Jayne1 said:


> So funny - I once bought Lanvin flats from Farfetch and the Paris boutique that sent the shoes put that little shoe box in a huge cardboard box and didn't even stuff it.  So my shoe box just thrashed around in that huge box, all the way here.


hahaha.. lucky my shoes were boxed then box again ... and then to top it off they added alot of black paper, really such a waste!... 

Wow thats bad I would be so upset if I receive my shoes and the box was damaged! Thats really bad service! Hope they sent you a new box or at least compensated you for the damaged shoe box. Online store always say the shoe box is part of the product, for them to send it to you without care is really bad!


----------



## Coreena

unitime said:


> Does anyone know any online IM stockists that ships to Australia?
> I have been searching for a while for the navy egger boucle jacket or lexy jacket but I can't seem to find any around...


that jacket is available at matches fashion and farfetch but only in the cream .. maybe try *bay? sorry i couldnt help you.


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

tonkamama said:


> I often wonder why a giant jacket looks so chic on a skinny girl like her (the blogger)...  I wonder why it did not work on me??  Didn't I hear "young" from somewhere??
> 
> Thank you for sharing ....  love love everything about the photo!!: I cannot copy her look except the messy bun hair style...



Well, she's not only skinny, but teensy tiny as well, so the jacket looks even more giant on her. I mean, I'm quite thin, but I'm so tall I don't think the jacket would look good on me. I'd just look like a giant.  Haha!! 

You're welcome, though, and I'll keep sharing when I find good stuff!


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

Coreena said:


> wow jacket looks fab on her ^^



Doesn't it?  Wish I could pull off looks as well as she does, and not to mention having the budget to actually buy the looks in the first place.


----------



## Coreena

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Doesn't it?  Wish I could pull off looks as well as she does, and not to mention having the budget to actually buy the looks in the first place.


you are too modest hun, Ive checked out your blog and I know you would totally rock that jacket! Btw fabulous blog, you look really goregous in all your pics ^^


----------



## unitime

Coreena said:


> hi unitime!
> 
> There are alot of online stores that stock IM: Netapoter, mytheresa, Matches Fashion, Farfetch and a few more  I think the jacket you are after can be found at either matches or farfetch if im not mistaken.
> 
> Also Parlour x and The new guard also stock a fair bit of IM they are in Australia but they are sometimes a little more pricey ^^ good luck!




Hey Correna,

Thanks heaps. Toothfairy told me about this thread as I really want to get an IM jacket. It would be my first IM purchase. I was just wondering which of the jackets would not have such a strong shoulder? My shoulder is soo broad and I can't pull shoulder pads off well.  

If I am a normal Aus size 6-8 (well leaning towards size 6) what size should i purchase for IM jackets?


----------



## Coreena

unitime said:


> Hey Correna,
> 
> Thanks heaps. Toothfairy told me about this thread as I really want to get an IM jacket. It would be my first IM purchase. I was just wondering which of the jackets would not have such a strong shoulder? My shoulder is soo broad and I can't pull shoulder pads off well.
> 
> If I am a normal Aus size 6-8 (well leaning towards size 6) what size should i purchase for IM jackets?


hi Unitime

No worries, happy to help you ^^ What kind of jacket are you after? More fitted or relaxed? I know with the lexy it does have shoulder pads but you can easily remove them. But it is sold out now, ebay ive seen some but sellers and trying to sell them for alot more!  size 0 would be a very good size for you. I have found it to stretch out a bit but it has mostly retained it shape. 

If you are a 6-8 i would stick to a size 0. The coats im afraid will maybe be too boxy on you, unless you are tall, then perfect! I say this because Im a size 8 and the size 0 is already so big on me, but im only 160cm.  

From your choice of the 'egger' jacket I would say the egger and lexy would be your best options. I have to say this seasons jackets are very relaxed and loose fitted tho. Oh wait there is the fred it is also very beautiful. I think you will definitely need a size 0 tho. Or perhaps wait for all the new season items to arrive because she makes really nice jackets almost every season without fail! ^^ And the lexy looked really similar to a previous seasons jacket only that the material was different. 

Sorry Im ranting too much XP But please do tell me what you like and your style and Ill happily go hunting for you ^^


----------



## Coreena

unitime said:


> Hey Correna,
> 
> Thanks heaps. Toothfairy told me about this thread as I really want to get an IM jacket. It would be my first IM purchase. I was just wondering which of the jackets would not have such a strong shoulder? My shoulder is soo broad and I can't pull shoulder pads off well.
> 
> If I am a normal Aus size 6-8 (well leaning towards size 6) what size should i purchase for IM jackets?


unitime, you might need to size up with some of the fitted IM jacket since you have broad shoulders. IM is not very roomy around the arms/shoulders I must say. Where in Aust are you? You can try going into a store that stocks IM and trying some their jackets so in that way you can get a idea of how it fits


----------



## Coreena

Unitime, I was wrong the Atea is a coat and it is fitted as well and it comes in a really rich navy blue  Is this something you would wear? 




unitime said:


> Hey Correna,
> 
> Thanks heaps. Toothfairy told me about this thread as I really want to get an IM jacket. It would be my first IM purchase. I was just wondering which of the jackets would not have such a strong shoulder? My shoulder is soo broad and I can't pull shoulder pads off well.
> 
> If I am a normal Aus size 6-8 (well leaning towards size 6) what size should i purchase for IM jackets?


----------



## flower71

*Coreena*, sorry about not getting back to you about deals and steals. I don't know why you can't get through, it's  subforum, go check it out again. HTH


----------



## juneping

there is a bordeaux lexy on barneys.com size 0 only.


----------



## jellybebe

KristyDarling said:


> Well Jayne, I have concluded that we might be the same person.  I, too, love chunky and simple cardigans! I have an army green one, a brown one, a cream one...but the search for the perfect black one has been eluding me for a long time! I lust after Stella McCartney chunky cardies because she makes good ones every season.  I did look at the cream colored Temeo (and for the same reason you did -- to see the details!), but that sold out in my size pretty fast....plus I already have a cream cardie. So, I think I might just have to bite the bullet on the black Temeo, to at least give it a shot.  Thanks for weighing in!!



If the cardi is thick enough to be worn as a coat and doesn't pill (or you have a great sweater stone, which is something I need), I would go for it. You live in the ideal climate for sweater coats.


----------



## jellybebe

amacasa said:


> they are fab and comfy... go for it jellyb....



Do you have them or have you tried them? I am just concerned they might look a bit too flat.


----------



## hktaitai

Coreena said:


> awww Really gorgeous taitai



Hey *Coreena*, have you seen this...
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/170879

My IM Manager is in Paris to place orders for the 12SS season and won't be back until Oct 10. Which means my wait for the fur jacket will have to continue, sob, sob...  How about yours?


----------



## Coreena

flower71 said:


> *Coreena*, sorry about not getting back to you about deals and steals. I don't know why you can't get through, it's  subforum, go check it out again. HTH


no worries flower71, i will try again. Its so strange I cant get in  Maybe im doing something wrong.


----------



## unitime

Coreena said:


> hi Unitime
> 
> No worries, happy to help you ^^ What kind of jacket are you after? More fitted or relaxed? I know with the lexy it does have shoulder pads but you can easily remove them. But it is sold out now, ebay ive seen some but sellers and trying to sell them for alot more!  size 0 would be a very good size for you. I have found it to stretch out a bit but it has mostly retained it shape.
> 
> If you are a 6-8 i would stick to a size 0. The coats im afraid will maybe be too boxy on you, unless you are tall, then perfect! I say this because Im a size 8 and the size 0 is already so big on me, but im only 160cm.
> 
> From your choice of the 'egger' jacket I would say the egger and lexy would be your best options. I have to say this seasons jackets are very relaxed and loose fitted tho. Oh wait there is the fred it is also very beautiful. I think you will definitely need a size 0 tho. Or perhaps wait for all the new season items to arrive because she makes really nice jackets almost every season without fail! ^^ And the lexy looked really similar to a previous seasons jacket only that the material was different.
> 
> Sorry Im ranting too much XP But please do tell me what you like and your style and Ill happily go hunting for you ^^



OMG Coreena you are my saviour! I have always just stuck with blazers cause I never thought I can pull off a jacket without the flap. I have tried on various similar boxy type jacket but it just doesn't give me shape. So that's when I decided to give IM a go since I saw all your mod pics on this thread and you guys look amazing in your jackets!!

I'm only 160cm unfortunately so I can't do any boxy type coat cause I'd look like I am drowning in fabric. Well that's why I want something more slimming and something that I can wear to work or dress it down casually. I am open to options though. I only know of egger and lexy which I quite like.
OHH and i also saw that atea coat which I fell in love. But I'm scared that it'll be a bit too boxy for me?

Hmmm I am gravitating towards darker colours like navy and burgundy. maybe white and black as well.I've got an ebay seller holding a size 1 egger navy jacket for me.  I really can't decide here. Lexy or egger or other styles or even other colours?


----------



## unitime

and i am ranting .... OHH here are the pics she posted and my bad it should be size 0. How much does egger cost in retail?


----------



## Coreena

hktaitai said:


> Hey *Coreena*, have you seen this...
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/170879
> 
> My IM Manager is in Paris to place orders for the 12SS season and won't be back until Oct 10. Which means my wait for the fur jacket will have to continue, sob, sob...  How about yours?


hk, Ive missed you sweets!!!  I saw it hehee, wow how fast did it sell out  No they havent call me as yet  .. should be about two and half weeks to go before it arrives tho  Maybe we will receive it around the same time ^^ 

Really cant wait, so excited! Im scared by the time I receive it, it will be summer lol .. 7 weeks and its summer in Aust! Xp I hope it fit me well, fingers crossed!

When do you think SS12 will start coming out?


----------



## Coreena

hktaitai said:


> Hey *Coreena*, have you seen this...
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/170879
> 
> My IM Manager is in Paris to place orders for the 12SS season and won't be back until Oct 10. Which means my wait for the fur jacket will have to continue, sob, sob...  How about yours?


Hktaitai, what other jackets would you suggest for unitime ^^ she likes them fitted. Ive suggested a few already Lexy, fred and atea. What would you suggest?


----------



## Coreena

unitime said:


> OMG Coreena you are my saviour! I have always just stuck with blazers cause I never thought I can pull off a jacket without the flap. I have tried on various similar boxy type jacket but it just doesn't give me shape. So that's when I decided to give IM a go since I saw all your mod pics on this thread and you guys look amazing in your jackets!!
> 
> I'm only 160cm unfortunately so I can't do any boxy type coat cause I'd look like I am drowning in fabric. Well that's why I want something more slimming and something that I can wear to work or dress it down casually. I am open to options though. I only know of egger and lexy which I quite like.
> OHH and i also saw that atea coat which I fell in love. But I'm scared that it'll be a bit too boxy for me?
> 
> Hmmm I am gravitating towards darker colours like navy and burgundy. maybe white and black as well.I've got an ebay seller holding a size 1 egger navy jacket for me.  I really can't decide here. Lexy or egger or other styles or even other colours?


I know what you mean, when I wear IM's boxy coat wow I seriously look like a square block. Im contemplating having them taken in. Still undecided if I could do that to these beautiful coats ^^

its such a shame unitime because last season there were so many fitted jackets.. eg the elali which is the one I have and the other one which comes with a zipper is called the Etien, they came in various colours. White, black and the navy blue as seen in your pic above  Really beautiful and the material was much nicer then the lexy but the lexy is much more comfy  

I like the navy in the egger its the exact same colour as my Etien and its fab for work it goes with everything, seriously! If you want it for work I feel the egger in that colour is really great. Its so hard to just choose one 

I bought the Lexy is bordeaux and it retailed for $495USD which wasnt too bad when exchange rate was 1.07  IMO I feel lexy is more causal if you want something for work the egger in the navy is nice or if you can get from bay the elali or Etien they are really nice jacket for work and so easy to wear. Then again lexy can still be worn for work but the egger I feel is more formal. I would think the egger is not as comfortable as the lexy. 

So I looked up farfetch and for the Egger you shouldnt pay anything more then AUD600. How much is the seller trying to sell it for? 

Ive asked Hktaitai for her input as she is the queen of IM and has such a gorgeous selection of IM jackets ^^

Ill keep looking and see what I can find. There is always next season, that is if you can wait hahaha..


----------



## Chanel 0407

I bought the Egger (black /white) one and it was $830 USD, but I also have the Lexy in Bordeaux and it was only $425.  Having tried both and seeing them IRL I prefer the Lexy so much more.

1) the Lexy is very comfortable / warm
2) the Lexy is very flattering.
3) lower cost allowing to buy more IM
4) versatility.  You can dress up or it looks amazing with jeans.

On me, I did not like the Egger as it was not as fitted to my body and was a more relaxed look.  

I took a size 2 in the Lexy and I took a size 1 in the Egger.  Even though I took a 1 in the egger I actually could've taken it in size 0.  I normally am about a US 4 or IT 40/42.  The Egger has stretchy fabric just like the Lexy so it will give a little.  Good luck with your decision.  I wear my Lexy all the time and I really love it.  I ended up sending the Egger back.  I hope you find this helpful I know it is hard to buy off the bay with never having the opportunity to try the pieces on.     




unitime said:


> and i am ranting .... OHH here are the pics she posted and my bad it should be size 0. How much does egger cost in retail?


----------



## juneping

Coreena said:


> I know what you mean, when I wear IM's boxy coat wow I seriously look like a square block. Im contemplating having them taken in. Still undecided if I could do that to these beautiful coats ^^
> 
> its such a shame unitime because last season there were so many fitted jackets.. eg the elali which is the one I have and the other one which comes with a zipper is called the Etien, they came in various colours. White, black and the navy blue as seen in your pic above  Really beautiful and the material was much nicer then the lexy but the lexy is much more comfy
> 
> I like the navy in the egger its the exact same colour as my Etien and its fab for work it goes with everything, seriously! If you want it for work I feel the egger in that colour is really great. Its so hard to just choose one
> 
> I bought the Lexy is bordeaux and it retailed for $495USD which wasnt too bad when exchange rate was 1.07  IMO I feel lexy is more causal if you want something for work the egger in the navy is nice or if you can get from bay the elali or Etien they are really nice jacket for work and so easy to wear. Then again lexy can still be worn for work but the egger I feel is more formal. I would think the egger is not as comfortable as the lexy.
> 
> So I looked up farfetch and for the Egger you shouldnt pay anything more then AUD600. How much is the seller trying to sell it for?
> 
> Ive asked Hktaitai for her input as she is the queen of IM and has such a gorgeous selection of IM jackets ^^
> 
> Ill keep looking and see what I can find. There is always next season, that is if you can wait hahaha..



coreena,
do you know how is the sizing of egger?? runs large or small compare to lexy??

oh....thanks chanel...that's the info i needed.


----------



## unitime

Coreena said:


> I know what you mean, when I wear IM's boxy coat wow I seriously look like a square block. Im contemplating having them taken in. Still undecided if I could do that to these beautiful coats ^^
> 
> its such a shame unitime because last season there were so many fitted jackets.. eg the elali which is the one I have and the other one which comes with a zipper is called the Etien, they came in various colours. White, black and the navy blue as seen in your pic above  Really beautiful and the material was much nicer then the lexy but the lexy is much more comfy
> 
> I like the navy in the egger its the exact same colour as my Etien and its fab for work it goes with everything, seriously! If you want it for work I feel the egger in that colour is really great. Its so hard to just choose one
> 
> I bought the Lexy is bordeaux and it retailed for $495USD which wasnt too bad when exchange rate was 1.07  IMO I feel lexy is more causal if you want something for work the egger in the navy is nice or if you can get from bay the elali or Etien they are really nice jacket for work and so easy to wear. Then again lexy can still be worn for work but the egger I feel is more formal. I would think the egger is not as comfortable as the lexy.
> 
> So I looked up farfetch and for the Egger you shouldnt pay anything more then AUD600. How much is the seller trying to sell it for?
> 
> Ive asked Hktaitai for her input as she is the queen of IM and has such a gorgeous selection of IM jackets ^^
> 
> Ill keep looking and see what I can find. There is always next season, that is if you can wait hahaha..



That's a shame . It's only until now have I finally decided to get an IM jacket. Well and also because I am waiting for my monthly paycheck.

But oh my god i checked out elali and etien and they are exactly what I want. I wanted one in a navy colour but I can't seem to find it anywhere else. That's why I kinda settled with egger. Is the fabric used in egger the same as elali or etien?

The ebay seller is asking for $700 shipping included. Reasonable no? She said that's the best she could do. I need some advice


----------



## Chanel 0407

One more thing to note ^^ at the bottom of the Egger it looks unfinished and uneven.  Maybe this is characteristic of IM but the Lexy was not like that either.  I'm sure some people might like that though but I did not care for that.


----------



## juneping

Chanel 0407 said:


> One more thing to note ^^ at the bottom of the Egger it looks unfinished and uneven.  Maybe this is characteristic of IM but the Lexy was not like that either.  I'm sure some people might like that though but I did not care for that.



i just think lexy has that younger chic look....egger looks bit mature. and i saw the images of egger and it looks big on the models (blogs of metier)...


----------



## unitime

Chanel 0407 said:


> I bought the Egger (black /white) one and it was $830 USD, but I also have the Lexy in Bordeaux and it was only $425.  Having tried both and seeing them IRL I prefer the Lexy so much more.
> 
> 1) the Lexy is very comfortable / warm
> 2) the Lexy is very flattering.
> 3) lower cost allowing to buy more IM
> 4) versatility.  You can dress up or it looks amazing with jeans.
> 
> On me, I did not like the Egger as it was not as fitted to my body and was a more relaxed look.
> 
> I took a size 2 in the Lexy and I took a size 1 in the Egger.  Even though I took a 1 in the egger I actually could've taken it in size 0.  I normally am about a US 4 or IT 40/42.  The Egger has stretchy fabric just like the Lexy so it will give a little.  Good luck with your decision.  I wear my Lexy all the time and I really love it.  I ended up sending the Egger back.  I hope you find this helpful I know it is hard to buy off the bay with never having the opportunity to try the pieces on.



Ohhh chanel i just saw your post. You guys are soo helpful. It's just hard for me to decide which one to go for when I can't physically try them on. I am located in Sydney and it's such a pain in the arse to buy it off ebay. 

You have a great point though. I am kinda scared that eggy would be not as fitted as lexy. But the eggy fabric looks soo much nicer. Or maybe it's just I haven't seen the blue version of Lexy. 

It's soo hard to make a decision  and adding on top, coreena suggested to me these two beautiful styles- elali and etien. I absolutely love those two styles as well. But unfortunately they are last season 

Decisions decisions...


----------



## Chanel 0407

Juneping, yes I thought it fit big.  I will have to check the metier blog.  Maybe I just had the wrong size but it looked boxy on me and didn't do anything for my figure. 



juneping said:


> i just think lexy has that younger chic look....egger looks bit mature. and i saw the images of egger and it looks big on the models (blogs of metier)...


----------



## Chanel 0407

I checked the Metier blog and it is very helpful to actually see them styled on the models.  I think maybe I needed the 0 and I would've liked it more.  I will be in the IM store in Paris on Monday so I am hoping they have this jacket so I can try again.  I will report back on my findings


----------



## am2022

no sorry i don't... can't really buy any shoes at the moment....

i agree they are flat... i already have the dickers to satisfy me for now... ive been looking for the perfect leopard bootie for ages... but i wanted them high heeled or high wedged at least...

the last leopard bootie i went for that i returned... again.. were zanottis... they were TDF lovely.. but i can't walk in them.!!!



jellybebe said:


> Do you have them or have you tried them? I am just concerned they might look a bit too flat.


----------



## Coreena

unitime said:


> That's a shame . It's only until now have I finally decided to get an IM jacket. Well and also because I am waiting for my monthly paycheck.
> 
> But oh my god i checked out elali and etien and they are exactly what I want. I wanted one in a navy colour but I can't seem to find it anywhere else. That's why I kinda settled with egger. Is the fabric used in egger the same as elali or etien?
> 
> The ebay seller is asking for $700 shipping included. Reasonable no? She said that's the best she could do. I need some advice


hun, I would hold off and keep and eye out on ebay for the elali or the etien because imo its a really nice jacket and the material its much nicer than the lexy. When the lexy was first available on the net it was good value but you can tell why it cost less. Ive have both the Elali and the lexy. Elali material is so much nicer and thicker. The lexy is very thin in comparison, also you get a little ball of material clumping up! and you can see through it if you hold it up to the light. But thats not to say it isnt a beautiful jacket I still love it very much. But for work I prefer the elali, in the navy is divine and the material is very classy. Looks tweed but its not  Lexy looks more wooly. I dont know how to describe it very well  

Ive seen the elali and etien pop up on bay a few times now still so maybe hold off hun... and see if it becomes available again. But if you really want a jacket for work and there is only the egger and lexy. I would go the lexy in the navy ^^ its a nice fit. I couldn't tell you how the egger fits as Ive never tired it on, sorry hun! But i agree with you I like the colour and the thickness of the material used in the egger. But Ive never seen it in real life so I cant say for sure ... geeezzz this is hard lol ..


----------



## unitime

Coreena said:


> hun, I would hold off and keep and eye out on ebay for the elali or the etien because imo its a really nice jacket and the material its much nicer than the lexy. When the lexy was first available on the net it was good value but you can tell why it cost less. Ive have both the Elali and the lexy. Elali material is so much nicer and thicker. The lexy is very thin in comparison, also you get a little ball of material clumping up! and you can see through it if you hold it up to the light. But thats not to say it isnt a beautiful jacket I still love it very much. But for work I prefer the elali, in the navy is divine and the material is very classy. Looks tweed but its not  Lexy looks more wooly. I dont know how to describe it very well
> 
> Ive seen the elali and etien pop up on bay a few times now still so maybe hold off hun... and see if it becomes available again. But if you really want a jacket for work and there is only the egger and lexy. I would go the lexy in the navy ^^ its a nice fit. I couldn't tell you how the egger fits as Ive never tired it on, sorry hun! But i agree with you I like the colour and the thickness of the material used in the egger. But Ive never seen it in real life so I cant say for sure ... geeezzz this is hard lol ..



Thanks soo much for the suggestion coreena. Maybe I should wait for a bit. Where else besdies ebay have resells of IM jackets? Ohh and can you keep an eye out for me please? size 0 would do the trick eh?

As for the colour, I think I shall stick with navy. I agree with you, the material looks like tweed and is similar to the classic chanel jacket with a young and chic twist.  

Fingers crossed I can find one in my size anywhere 

Thanks again coreena for your help!!!!


----------



## Petite1010

unitime said:


> OMG Coreena you are my saviour! I have always just stuck with blazers cause I never thought I can pull off a jacket without the flap. I have tried on various similar boxy type jacket but it just doesn't give me shape. So that's when I decided to give IM a go since I saw all your mod pics on this thread and you guys look amazing in your jackets!!
> 
> I'm only 160cm unfortunately so I can't do any boxy type coat cause I'd look like I am drowning in fabric. Well that's why I want something more slimming and something that I can wear to work or dress it down casually. I am open to options though. I only know of egger and lexy which I quite like.
> OHH and i also saw that atea coat which I fell in love. But I'm scared that it'll be a bit too boxy for me?
> 
> Hmmm I am gravitating towards darker colours like navy and burgundy. maybe white and black as well.I've got an ebay seller holding a size 1 egger navy jacket for me.  I really can't decide here. Lexy or egger or other styles or even other colours?


Hi unitime! FYI, I am also 160 and tried Egger in size 0. What I want to say is that the sleeves and the overall length of this particular blazer is much longer than other IM blazers. And also if not buttoned it's look really boxy. So my friendly advise to stop on the Lexy style, as I did. It's more fitted style, can be worn zipped/unzipped and what is important ideal length for our height)))!


----------



## Chanel 0407

Yes,  I concur.  The material is pretty thin on the Lexy.  I was just thinking that the other day.    I really want the etien too.


----------



## Coreena

unitime said:


> and i am ranting .... OHH here are the pics she posted and my bad it should be size 0. How much does egger cost in retail?


hun, I just had a look at metier blog. there is a girl wearing it and the jacket looks nice on her imo, the only thing i dont like about it is that its a bit long length wise. Im really loving the black and white egger on the model in metier ^^

On matches fashion the model is wearing a size 1, so maybe a size 0 would be a slimmer?


----------



## Petite1010

unitime said:


> That's a shame . It's only until now have I finally decided to get an IM jacket. Well and also because I am waiting for my monthly paycheck.
> 
> But oh my god i checked out elali and etien and they are exactly what I want. I wanted one in a navy colour but I can't seem to find it anywhere else. That's why I kinda settled with egger. Is the fabric used in egger the same as elali or etien?
> 
> The ebay seller is asking for $700 shipping included. Reasonable no? She said that's the best she could do. I need some advice


Etien and Elali are linen made, but Egger is very warm more winter style. The fabric is very thick, comparing to Lexy which is very comfortable and stretchy! Hope this helps!


----------



## unitime

Petite1010 said:


> Hi unitime! FYI, I am also 160 and tried Egger in size 0. What I want to say is that the sleeves and the overall length of this particular blazer is much longer than other IM blazers. And also if not buttoned it's look really boxy. So my friendly advise to stop on the Lexy style, as I did. It's more fitted style, can be worn zipped/unzipped and what is important ideal length for our height)))!



Hi Petite,
Guess from all the comments I should hold off on Egger. I am kinda leaning towards Elali and Etien now cause it is slightly a bit more dressed up and is similar to Lexy style. Though I can't seem to find it anywhere  guess I'll have to wait and keep checking ebay...


----------



## unitime

Coreena said:


> hun, I just had a look at metier blog. there is a girl wearing it and the jacket looks nice on her imo, the only thing i dont like about it is that its a bit long length wise. Im really loving the black and white egger on the model in metier ^^
> 
> On matches fashion the model is wearing a size 1, so maybe a size 0 would be a slimmer?



Hey Coreena, yeahh I found the jacket a bit too long as well. That's why Etien and Elali would be my best choice now, considering I am using the jacket for work as well.... Fingers crossed there will be one my size and colour coming down my way before I head back to Hong Kong end of this year


----------



## unitime

Chanel 0407 said:


> Yes,  I concur.  The material is pretty thin on the Lexy.  I was just thinking that the other day.    I really want the etien too.



Let's hope that two etien jackets will be coming along our way soon Chanel 0407


----------



## am2022

Hello unitime...
I thought i saw an etien on the ... bay not too long ago???
i will let you know once i see it again!


----------



## jellybebe

amacasa said:


> no sorry i don't... can't really buy any shoes at the moment....
> 
> i agree they are flat... i already have the dickers to satisfy me for now... ive been looking for the perfect leopard bootie for ages... but i wanted them high heeled or high wedged at least...
> 
> the last leopard bootie i went for that i returned... again.. were zanottis... they were TDF lovely.. but i can't walk in them.!!!



I totally know what you mean about finding the perfect leopard print bootie, it's challenging. For me it's about the perfect Chelsea boot, which is why I don't want them to be too brightly colored. I wear sz 9 shoes so am concerned about my feet looking huge and clown-like, and I also live in a place with all 4 seasons so I don't want them getting ruined/worn down too quickly with their thin soles. I walk a great deal so I don't want the cold to seep in. I wish that NAP could ship to me without charging duties, then I could try them on guilt-free!


----------



## Coreena

unitime said:


> Thanks soo much for the suggestion coreena. Maybe I should wait for a bit. Where else besdies ebay have resells of IM jackets? Ohh and can you keep an eye out for me please? size 0 would do the trick eh?
> 
> As for the colour, I think I shall stick with navy. I agree with you, the material looks like tweed and is similar to the classic chanel jacket with a young and chic twist.
> 
> Fingers crossed I can find one in my size anywhere
> 
> Thanks again coreena for your help!!!!


sadly i think *bay is your only hope hun. I will keep a look out for you tho 

Thats why I bought the elali, I firstly tried to buy the etien from the new guard but it was sold out so far  so got the elali from elle in nedlands instead. And yes your right its looks really chanel to me without the exuberant price 

I think size 0, you sound the same size as Hktaitai. And I remember her saying that the size 1 was good at the start but after a few wears arms got looser. That is also what happened to me. I got  size 2 because at the start the arms felt so tight but after a few wears it loosened. So I feel yes size 0 would be a good fit. But i guess also depends how fitted you like it, from the sounds of it you like it well fitted like us ^^

I hope so too, feels like we are going on a hunt for treasue hehehe. i will be your extra pair of eyes unitime ^^


----------



## Coreena

Chanel 0407 said:


> Yes,  I concur.  The material is pretty thin on the Lexy.  I was just thinking that the other day.    I really want the etien too.


yeah its such a shame because its a really nice jacket the lexy, but i kept it anyways lol ... Etien is really beautiful looks exactly like the lexy only that the material was so thicker and richer


----------



## Petite1010

Hi everyone, hope you are doing well! Wanted to share with you. I purchased IM Pitt jeans in size 0 and was shocked - the waist is 37 in!!!! So I can conclude it should be size 2 or 3, though all tags indicate size 0. So be aware while purchasing, probably that was a faulty item or something. But still some quality problems happens with IM 


But good news I caught Balmain leather collar blazer!!!!!!!!! That's made my day!!!!


----------



## Amsterdam

unitime said:


> Let's hope that two etien jackets will be coming along our way soon Chanel 0407



There is a Etien for sale right now:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300606564921#ht_3509wt_1398

Hope this helps!


----------



## unitime

Amsterdam said:


> There is a Etien for sale right now:
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300606564921#ht_3509wt_1398
> 
> Hope this helps!



Ohh I saw that too!! But unfortunately I am looking for a size 0 in navy  thanks heaps amsterdam though!!


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

Hello ladies!  I'm a huge fan of IM too.  So glad there are others like me out there!!!   I've got a burgundy lexy and a xabi in charcoal? (salt and peppa, that's how I like to call it lol). Hope to share some mod pics with you ladies soon!


----------



## Coreena

unitime said:


> Hey Coreena, yeahh I found the jacket a bit too long as well. That's why Etien and Elali would be my best choice now, considering I am using the jacket for work as well.... Fingers crossed there will be one my size and colour coming down my way before I head back to Hong Kong end of this year


You've made the right choice unitime (we'll hunt it down for you on *bay) ^^ oh not too far away then  Im so jealous! so love HK  I think when you are back in Hong Kong IM in Hk will have the new season items. Im sure there will be heaps of lovely jackets, it will be like heaven......only thing is that you might have to battle it out with Hktaitai to get them hehehe.. no hktaitai is so sweet ^^


----------



## Coreena

Crazy4Handbags said:


> Hello ladies!  I'm a huge fan of IM too.  So glad there are others like me out there!!!   I've got a burgundy lexy and a xabi in charcoal? (salt and peppa, that's how I like to call it lol). Hope to share some mod pics with you ladies soon!


welcome to the thread crazy4handbags ^^ Cant wait to see your lovely pics


----------



## am2022

petite.. sorry for that awful sizing mistake..  but i agree that Balmain jacket will make my day too....    Marant's equivalent of that is called the FULBER which is pretty as well.

crazy4 handbags... welcome .. and yes we would love mod pics please!

jellyb... good luck to both of us then in finding the perfect leopard bootie!!!


----------



## Coreena

Petite1010 said:


> Hi everyone, hope you are doing well! Wanted to share with you. I purchased IM Pitt jeans in size 0 and was shocked - the waist is 37 in!!!! So I can conclude it should be size 2 or 3, though all tags indicate size 0. So be aware while purchasing, probably that was a faulty item or something. But still some quality problems happens with IM
> 
> 
> But good news I caught Balmain leather collar blazer!!!!!!!!! That's made my day!!!!


wow nice find petite, really like the balmain leather collar blazer ^^


----------



## unitime

Coreena said:


> sadly i think *bay is your only hope hun. I will keep a look out for you tho
> 
> Thats why I bought the elali, I firstly tried to buy the etien from the new guard but it was sold out so far  so got the elali from elle in nedlands instead. And yes your right its looks really chanel to me without the exuberant price
> 
> I think size 0, you sound the same size as Hktaitai. And I remember her saying that the size 1 was good at the start but after a few wears arms got looser. That is also what happened to me. I got  size 2 because at the start the arms felt so tight but after a few wears it loosened. So I feel yes size 0 would be a good fit. But i guess also depends how fitted you like it, from the sounds of it you like it well fitted like us ^^
> 
> I hope so too, feels like we are going on a hunt for treasue hehehe. i will be your extra pair of eyes unitime ^^



YAY you are a gem Coreena!! I haven't had a treasure hunt for years but I'm sure this will worth it!! and yeah I have quite a few boxy blazer in my wardrobe and I want something more fitted for a change. 

Plus I'd rather go smaller than bigger since the fabric as you said stretches. 

Let the treasure hunt begin!


----------



## am2022

here are pics of the marant fulber...

again... been wanting this too...


----------



## Chanel 0407

The Etien sounds amazing.  I will have to find one.  Do you know if there are any consignment stores in Paris that would sell IM?  Past season stuff.  I still need to get my Gwens too!!




Coreena said:


> yeah its such a shame because its a really nice jacket the lexy, but i kept it anyways lol ... Etien is really beautiful looks exactly like the lexy only that the material was so thicker and richer


----------



## Coreena

unitime said:


> Ohh I saw that too!! But unfortunately I am looking for a size 0 in navy  thanks heaps amsterdam though!!


unitime, there is another one in the navy but size 1  

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Isabel-Ma...49?pt=US_CSA_WC_Outerwear&hash=item2eb8268c51


----------



## Petite1010

Thanks Gals, I really happy with my Balmain find!!!! Yes, Amacasa, exactly! I've been searching for Fulber for so long, since last year I think, cause size 0 sold out on Net-a-porter very quickly. Then later HKtaitai commented that the shoulders on Fulber are way too broad, for petite frames, like me, so I think I am so finally happy with Balmain tuxedo cause it's really timeless piece!!!!


----------



## am2022

we need mod pics of the balmain then... i know its OT but lets see how it compares to the fulber.. or you can wear a marant denim or jewelry...with it...  can't wait!



Petite1010 said:


> Thanks Gals, I really happy with my Balmain find!!!! Yes, Amacasa, exactly! I've been searching for Fulber for so long, since last year I think, cause size 0 sold out on Net-a-porter very quickly. Then later HKtaitai commented that the shoulders on Fulber are way too broad, for petite frames, like me, so I think I am so finally happy with Balmain tuxedo cause it's really timeless piece!!!!


----------



## KristyDarling

Petite1010 said:


> Hi everyone, hope you are doing well! Wanted to share with you. I purchased IM Pitt jeans in size 0 and was shocked - the waist is 37 in!!!! So I can conclude it should be size 2 or 3, though all tags indicate size 0. So be aware while purchasing, probably that was a faulty item or something. But still some quality problems happens with IM
> 
> 
> But good news I caught Balmain leather collar blazer!!!!!!!!! That's made my day!!!!



Congrats on the Balmain!!! What an iconic piece! You must share mod pics!! 

As for the pants, it may not be a sizing error. I tried on multiple pant styles from this season and ALL of them were much, much lower-waisted than usual, and the waistbands were ridiculously huge. I know the Pitt, Wabi, Renell, and others were all meant to "sit at the hips" but even in the size 0, the waistbands of all the styles were gaping and gigantic. Very strange.


----------



## am2022

a very cute ensemble ladies:
Marant xacala fur vest and A. Wang bag


----------



## mandicakes

unitime said:


> That's a shame . It's only until now have I finally decided to get an IM jacket. Well and also because I am waiting for my monthly paycheck.
> 
> But oh my god i checked out elali and etien and they are exactly what I want. I wanted one in a navy colour but I can't seem to find it anywhere else. That's why I kinda settled with egger. Is the fabric used in egger the same as elali or etien?
> 
> The ebay seller is asking for $700 shipping included. Reasonable no? She said that's the best she could do. I need some advice


 
Hi *unitime*. The elalia and etien are from s/s 2011 so the the only place you will find them now is when they come up on *bay. They were extremelly popular jackets. I have the etien (in the ecru colour) and love it to death . It is one of my favourtie jackets. The blue is absolutely exquisite. 

The thing is because of the popularity of those jackets I would say that they will keep their value so you will probably be paying around the $650+. I saw one recently sold for just over $650 US.  I suppose it comes down to if you are willing to pay that for it. From memory they retailed for a bit over that. 

I also have the Lexy from this season but my favourite is definitely my etien. The fabric wears a lot better. I hope that helps


----------



## mandicakes

Chanel 0407 said:


> I checked the Metier blog and it is very helpful to actually see them styled on the models. I think maybe I needed the 0 and I would've liked it more. I will be in the IM store in Paris on Monday so I am hoping they have this jacket so I can try again. I will report back on my findings


 
Paris!  Oh you lucky gal.  I can't wait to see your finds


----------



## mandicakes

Petite1010 said:


> Hi everyone, hope you are doing well! Wanted to share with you. I purchased IM Pitt jeans in size 0 and was shocked - the waist is 37 in!!!! So I can conclude it should be size 2 or 3, though all tags indicate size 0. So be aware while purchasing, probably that was a faulty item or something. But still some quality problems happens with IM
> 
> 
> But good news I caught Balmain leather collar blazer!!!!!!!!! That's made my day!!!!


 
I'm in love with your Balmain.  Absolutely gorgeous! Thanks for the helpful advice on the Pitt jeans too. I was looking at getting those but they won't fit if that's the case that they all run really big


----------



## mandicakes

amacasa said:


> here are pics of the marant fulber...
> 
> again... been wanting this too...


 
I love it!  The Fulber was so popular and you can see why. I missed out. Oops! I waited to long to buy it.


----------



## Amsterdam

I want to share my latest purchase that I found after a long search:







I just received it and can't wait to wear it, but find the jacket a bit difficult to combine.
The only thing that comes to mind is a white t shirt+jeans like Katie Holmes wore it.
How would you ladies combine the Reilly?


----------



## juneping

Amsterdam said:


> I want to share my latest purchase that I found after a long search:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just received it and can't wait to wear it, but find the jacket a bit difficult to combine.
> The only thing that comes to mind is a white t shirt+jeans like Katie Holmes wore it.
> How would you ladies combine the Reilly?



i would pair with either white or black tee and i would pair with skinny black jeans, leather leggings/pants, leather skirt, or nice cut harem pants in black. black is a better color to show off the jacket...or dark navy wash jeans. blue jeans make it casual but black creates a wow factor and chic.
pls post some model pix so i can admire


----------



## Coreena

amacasa said:


> a very cute ensemble ladies:
> Marant xacala fur vest and A. Wang bag


oh wow! Rosie looks great in that outfit  where did you find that pic?


----------



## Coreena

Amsterdam said:


> I want to share my latest purchase that I found after a long search:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just received it and can't wait to wear it, but find the jacket a bit difficult to combine.
> The only thing that comes to mind is a white t shirt+jeans like Katie Holmes wore it.
> How would you ladies combine the Reilly?


^^ enjoy your beautiful jacket!


----------



## Jayne1

jellybebe said:


> I totally know what you mean about finding the perfect leopard print bootie, it's challenging. For me it's about the perfect Chelsea boot, which is why I don't want them to be too brightly colored. I wear sz 9 shoes so am concerned about my feet looking huge and clown-like, and I also live in a place with all 4 seasons so I don't want them getting ruined/worn down too quickly with their thin soles. I walk a great deal so I don't want the cold to seep in. *I wish that NAP could ship to me without charging duties,* then I could try them on guilt-free!


What's the point of us being duty-free if they charge duty!!  I hate that.


----------



## Amsterdam

juneping said:


> i would pair with either white or black tee and i would pair with skinny black jeans, leather leggings/pants, leather skirt, or nice cut harem pants in black. black is a better color to show off the jacket...or dark navy wash jeans. blue jeans make it casual but black creates a wow factor and chic.
> pls post some model pix so i can admire



I love the idea to combine the jacket with an all black outfit, you have great personal style, so I value your advise!

I also love this combination:


----------



## Amsterdam

Coreena said:


> ^^ enjoy your beautiful jacket!



You're so sweet!


----------



## ohjoyful

unitime said:


> That's a shame . It's only until now have I finally decided to get an IM jacket. Well and also because I am waiting for my monthly paycheck.
> 
> But oh my god i checked out elali and etien and they are exactly what I want. I wanted one in a navy colour but I can't seem to find it anywhere else. That's why I kinda settled with egger. Is the fabric used in egger the same as elali or etien?
> 
> The ebay seller is asking for $700 shipping included. Reasonable no? She said that's the best she could do. I need some advice


Hope this is helpful on your quest. Currently on Ebay

Elali Navy Size 1 (Closes in 7 hours?): http://www.ebay.com/itm/Isabel-Mara...&ps=63&clkid=3275078597934425337#ht_1444wt_94

Elali Navy Size 0 (Closes 7d 7h): http://www.ebay.com/itm/ISABEL-MARA...oats_Jackets&hash=item336cc1b393#ht_500wt_989


----------



## Coreena

Amsterdam said:


> I love the idea to combine the jacket with an all black outfit, you have great personal style, so I value your advise!
> 
> I also love this combination:


Wow she looks really gorgeous, thanks for sharing amsterdam. I love her 3/4 pants the white goes really nicely with the July jacket ^^ It really balances out the busyness of the July  Now I need some lace up 3/4 pants ^^


----------



## Coreena

Amsterdam said:


> You're so sweet!


----------



## tb-purselover

Oh the July jacket! Congrats!

I have this jacket and I love pairing it with tealish-grey patterned silk tank (pick up the same tealish grey color in the body of the jacket). I wear my JBrand black pearl coated skinny jeans and IM Dana fringe boots. 

I think you can wear black, grey and white shirts underneath as well. I also love this IM dress under it! 
http://blog.dianiboutique.com/blog/diani-style-blog-2/celeb-style-isabel-marant-jackets

Congrats!



Amsterdam said:


> I want to share my latest purchase that I found after a long search:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just received it and can't wait to wear it, but find the jacket a bit difficult to combine.
> The only thing that comes to mind is a white t shirt+jeans like Katie Holmes wore it.
> How would you ladies combine the Reilly?


----------



## tonkamama

Amsterdam said:


> I want to share my latest purchase that I found after a long search:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just received it and can't wait to wear it, but find the jacket a bit difficult to combine.
> The only thing that comes to mind is a white t shirt+jeans like Katie Holmes wore it.
> How would you ladies combine the Reilly?


Congrats!!  It is an amazing ....  beautiful jacket!!


----------



## Jayne1

Amsterdam said:


> I want to share my latest purchase that I found after a long search:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just received it and can't wait to wear it, but find the jacket a bit difficult to combine.
> The only thing that comes to mind is a white t shirt+jeans like Katie Holmes wore it.
> How would you ladies combine the Reilly?


It's a work of art, isn't it?


----------



## hktaitai

Coreena said:


> Hktaitai, what other jackets would you suggest for unitime ^^ she likes them fitted. Ive suggested a few already Lexy, fred and atea. What would you suggest?



Hi *Coreena* and *unitime*, my additional suggestions include:
Egger, Hoani, and Halina from the main line;
Freya, and Felix from the Etoile line.
Goog luck hunting unitime


----------



## hktaitai

amacasa said:


> a very cute ensemble ladies:
> Marant xacala fur vest and A. Wang bag



Lovely! Thanks for sharing, A


----------



## mandicakes

Amsterdam said:


> I love the idea to combine the jacket with an all black outfit, you have great personal style, so I value your advise!
> 
> I also love this combination:


 
That is gorgeous!


----------



## hktaitai

Amsterdam said:


> I want to share my latest purchase that I found after a long search:
> I just received it and can't wait to wear it, but find the jacket a bit difficult to combine. The only thing that comes to mind is a white t shirt+jeans like Katie Holmes wore it. How would you ladies combine the Reilly?


Congrats *Amsterdam* 


juneping said:


> i would pair with either white or black tee and i would pair with skinny black jeans, leather leggings/pants, leather skirt, or nice cut harem pants in black. black is a better color to show off the jacket...or dark navy wash jeans. blue jeans make it casual but black creates a wow factor and chic. pls post some model pix so i can admire


You're a great stylist *juneping* 
For Amsterdam's consideration, I also pair my July's with little black dresses. You'll be surprised to see how such a shiny jacket could fit in the conference room, but trust me, it works


----------



## hktaitai

Coreena said:


> You've made the right choice unitime (we'll hunt it down for you on *bay) ^^ oh not too far away then  Im so jealous! so love HK  I think when you are back in Hong Kong IM in Hk will have the new season items. Im sure there will be heaps of lovely jackets, it will be like heaven......only thing is that you might have to battle it out with Hktaitai to get them hehehe.. no hktaitai is so sweet ^^



*Coreena* you are so funny 

Hey *unitime* if there's anything particular that you want to pick up when you're in HK, perhaps yoy can PM me beforehand. I may be able to help


----------



## hktaitai

Crazy4Handbags said:


> Hello ladies!  I'm a huge fan of IM too.  So glad there are others like me out there!!!   I've got a burgundy lexy and a xabi in charcoal? (salt and peppa, that's how I like to call it lol). Hope to share some mod pics with you ladies soon!



Can't wait to see your mod pics, *Crazy4Handbags*


----------



## hktaitai

amacasa said:


> here are pics of the marant fulber...
> 
> again... been wanting this too...



Hey *amacasa*, I totally agree that the Fulber is fab. I thought a tux jacket with leather lapels was so cool and planned to buy it. But when I tried it on, alas, the shoulders were way too broad for me


----------



## hktaitai

Petite1010 said:


> Hi everyone, hope you are doing well! Wanted to share with you. I purchased IM Pitt jeans in size 0 and was shocked - the waist is 37 in!!!! So I can conclude it should be size 2 or 3, though all tags indicate size 0. So be aware while purchasing, probably that was a faulty item or something. But still some quality problems happens with IM
> 
> 
> But good news I caught Balmain leather collar blazer!!!!!!!!! That's made my day!!!!



Sorry for the sizing mix-up of your IM jeans... BUT many congrats on the awesome Balmain blazer, *Petite*! I'm jealous


----------



## hktaitai

Petite1010 said:


> Thanks Gals, I really happy with my Balmain find!!!! Yes, Amacasa, exactly! I've been searching for Fulber for so long, since last year I think, cause size 0 sold out on Net-a-porter very quickly. Then later HKtaitai commented that the shoulders on Fulber are way too broad, for petite frames, like me, so I think I am so finally happy with Balmain tuxedo cause it's really timeless piece!!!!



So, *Petite*, it's good that you didn't rush for the Fulber back then  Your patience has paid off, good girl


----------



## hktaitai

unitime said:


> YAY you are a gem Coreena!! I haven't had a treasure hunt for years but I'm sure this will worth it!! and yeah I have quite a few boxy blazer in my wardrobe and I want something more fitted for a change.





hktaitai said:


> Hi *Coreena* and *unitime*, my additional suggestions include:
> Egger, Hoani, and Halina from the main line;
> Freya, and Felix from the Etoile line.
> Goog luck hunting unitime



Oh just saw *Coreena*'s earlier post about the Egger. Please delete it from my list of suggestions to you, *unitime*


----------



## Coreena

hktaitai said:


> Hi *Coreena* and *unitime*, my additional suggestions include:
> Egger, Hoani, and Halina from the main line;
> Freya, and Felix from the Etoile line.
> Goog luck hunting unitime


Thanks for the input HK ^^ I forgot about the Hoani and Halina ^^

Wondering when we'll receive our maeva  I cant believe how fast the one on NAP sold out


----------



## Petite1010

Thank you gals once again and of course I will post mod pics, can't wait to receive it!!!!


----------



## hktaitai

Coreena said:


> Thanks for the input HK ^^ I forgot about the Hoani and Halina ^^
> 
> Wondering when we'll receive our maeva  I cant believe how fast the one on NAP sold out



Lets keep telling ourselves, be patient, be patient... Gosh, what a test of our patience!

I dont think the one on NAP has even lasted for 3 hours


----------



## juneping

hktaitai said:


> Congrats *Amsterdam*
> 
> You're a great stylist *juneping*
> For Amsterdam's consideration, I also pair my July's with little black dresses. You'll be surprised to see how such a shiny jacket could fit in the conference room, but trust me, it works



Thank you hktaitai!! 

For unitime, I stopped by the barneys last night and saw a jacket that tonkamama just bought, mortorcycle style sorry I can't recall the style name, in Bordeaux.....it would be a nice piece for you.


----------



## unitime

hktaitai said:


> Oh just saw *Coreena*'s earlier post about the Egger. Please delete it from my list of suggestions to you, *unitime*



Thanks heaps for the suggestion hktaitai!! But I think my heart is still with elali or etien cause I am looking for something for work 

I shall let you know if I wanna get anything from the current season when I'm back in Hong Kong. You are too kind!!!


----------



## unitime

ohjoyful said:


> Hope this is helpful on your quest. Currently on Ebay
> 
> Elali Navy Size 1 (Closes in 7 hours?): http://www.ebay.com/itm/Isabel-Mara...&ps=63&clkid=3275078597934425337#ht_1444wt_94
> 
> Elali Navy Size 0 (Closes 7d 7h): http://www.ebay.com/itm/ISABEL-MARA...oats_Jackets&hash=item336cc1b393#ht_500wt_989



OMG ELALI in size 0... hmmmmmmm hmmmm etien or elali?


----------



## unitime

Coreena said:


> unitime, there is another one in the navy but size 1
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Isabel-Ma...49?pt=US_CSA_WC_Outerwear&hash=item2eb8268c51




Ngawwww. Darn guess we should keep looking! fingers crossed for the next one to be a size zero


----------



## unitime

mandicakes said:


> Hi *unitime*. The elalia and etien are from s/s 2011 so the the only place you will find them now is when they come up on *bay. They were extremelly popular jackets. I have the etien (in the ecru colour) and love it to death . It is one of my favourtie jackets. The blue is absolutely exquisite.
> 
> The thing is because of the popularity of those jackets I would say that they will keep their value so you will probably be paying around the $650+. I saw one recently sold for just over $650 US.  I suppose it comes down to if you are willing to pay that for it. From memory they retailed for a bit over that.
> 
> I also have the Lexy from this season but my favourite is definitely my etien. The fabric wears a lot better. I hope that helps



The more I think about it, the more I want etien. I don't mind paying slightly bit more if there are minimal wear and tear. Guess I have to keep searching on ebay......

I contemplated about the Lexy but I wanted something more dressier for work. So etien or elali would def be my first choice at the moment. Thanks HEAPS though mandicakes!


----------



## unitime

juneping said:


> Thank you hktaitai!!
> 
> For unitime, I stopped by the barneys last night and saw a jacket that tonkamama just bought, mortorcycle style sorry I can't recall the style name, in Bordeaux.....it would be a nice piece for you.




Hey juneping,

Hmmmmmmmm in Bordeaux ehh? leather?


----------



## angelastoel

Amsterdam said:


> I want to share my latest purchase that I found after a long search:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just received it and can't wait to wear it, but find the jacket a bit difficult to combine.
> The only thing that comes to mind is a white t shirt+jeans like Katie Holmes wore it.
> How would you ladies combine the Reilly?



congrats (again, hehe) I love to combine my reilly with purple and taupe-ish colours. And I think it will work with every colour the fabrick has, so off-white, blue-ish, orange-red-ish. And off course black white and grey


----------



## juneping

unitime said:


> Hey juneping,
> 
> Hmmmmmmmm in Bordeaux ehh? leather?







this one but in bordeaux


----------



## Coreena

hktaitai said:


> Lets keep telling ourselves, be patient, be patient... Gosh, what a test of our patience!
> 
> I dont think the one on NAP has even lasted for 3 hours


I am definitely not a patient person lol .. i want it i want it .. i wait it now! XP  patience is a good virtue, something I wish I had 

NAP makes me soooo so nervous when I see things listed, Im scared that if I hesitate i will miss out lol .. Xp

I like the black more ^^ hehehehe...


----------



## Coreena

unitime said:


> Ngawwww. Darn guess we should keep looking! fingers crossed for the next one to be a size zero


lifes always like that... but I feel we have a chance of finding it  I feel the the elali is nicer for work  the etien is also so beautiful it closes with a zipper but I wouldnt use the zipper for work... but the elali has a middle button closer and looks really classy opened or closed imo ^^ Check out pics on the net unitime so you can get an idea of what is looks like closed and opened


----------



## Brigitte031

By the way, the Isabel Marant SS2012 collection is on pre-sale on Moda Operandi for shipping January 2012 I believe. Some of the prices are reasonable and others are a bit high up there. But I think the prices look about comparable to the current prices.

I think it's invite only...? If anyone wants to join let me know.


----------



## Brigitte031

Here's an example of the price points for those that are interested in saving for the collection when it comes out in full.


----------



## Petite1010

Yes, I wanted to tell the same news - Pre-order of SS12 on Moda Operandi!!!! After registering - here is the link: http://shop.modaoperandi.com/catalo...term=Members&utm_campaign=Isabel Marant SS12#
No need in any invitations, just need to be registered with them. So what about you Briggit, did you put your eye on any piece?


----------



## juneping

Brigitte031 said:


> By the way, the Isabel Marant SS2012 collection is on pre-sale on Moda Operandi for shipping January 2012 I believe. Some of the prices are reasonable and others are a bit high up there. But I think the prices look about comparable to the current prices.
> 
> I think it's invite only...? If anyone wants to join let me know.



i want to join....can you help me?? thanks!!

oh..n/m...thanks for the link *petite*!!


----------



## Petite1010

Not all of the runway looks presented.... and actually I am not yet sure what do I like among presented there. And I also agree that most of the items are a little bit pricy, hope that's because of "pre-order"

By the way Satine boutique also received SS12 lookbook both IM and Etoile line, so those of you who are in USA, can stop by store and place your orders!


----------



## Brigitte031

Petite1010 said:


> Yes, I wanted to tell the same news - Pre-order of SS12 on Moda Operandi!!!! After registering - here is the link: http://shop.modaoperandi.com/catalo...term=Members&utm_campaign=Isabel Marant SS12#
> No need in any invitations, just need to be registered with them. So what about you Briggit, did you put your eye on any piece?



Yes, I pre-ordered the blue fishnet tank. I love that electric blue color... it always just pops and brightens my complexion.  I can't wait to wear it already...!!


----------



## juneping

Petite1010 said:


> Not all of the runway looks presented.... and actually I am not yet sure what do I like among presented there. And I also agree that most of the items are a little bit pricy, hope that's because of "pre-order"
> 
> By the way Satine boutique also received SS12 lookbook both IM and Etoile line, so those of you who are in USA, can stop by store and place your orders!



do you think IM boutique will have the lookbook ready??


----------



## Petite1010

Brigitte031 said:


> Yes, I pre-ordered the blue fishnet tank. I love that electric blue color... it always just pops and brightens my complexion.  I can't wait to wear it already...!!


Yeah, unbelievable, that is exactly the only piece I've been also thinking to buy, good price, color and wearibility


----------



## Brigitte031

Petite1010 said:


> Yeah, unbelievable, that is exactly the only piece I've been also thinking to buy, good price, color and wearibility



Yeah exactly! Plus I'm not sure if any of the pieces will change after they go into production... So I kept it safe and ordered something I know I will layer and love and use.  I was also tempted by the long sleeve fishnet tank but it was in white and eh... mainly I was unsure about the sleeves and how it would make my arms look! Haha.

If I knew the heels would fit I would be all over them. :\ Too bad for heels I wear a size 5 so the 36 is just too big. I am only able to wear the IM boots in 36 because they're closed and I added padding you know.


----------



## Petite1010

juneping said:


> do you think IM boutique will have the lookbook ready??


Juneping, I am not sure if IM flag stores accept pre-orders, never heard about it and not sure they will...


----------



## Petite1010

Brigitte031 said:


> Yeah exactly! Plus I'm not sure if any of the pieces will change after they go into production... So I kept it safe and ordered something I know I will layer and love and use.  I was also tempted by the long sleeve fishnet tank but it was in white and eh... mainly I was unsure about the sleeves and how it would make my arms look! Haha.
> 
> If I knew the heels would fit I would be all over them. :\ Too bad for heels I wear a size 5 so the 36 is just too big. I am only able to wear the IM boots in 36 because they're closed and I added padding you know.


Briggit, are we twins? I just wanted to tell you the same. I would definitely buy this pumps, cause heels are not a problem for me, but not sure if it will be small to size. I am even EU34-35, so wearing only boots))))))))


----------



## Coreena

Petite1010 said:


> Yes, I wanted to tell the same news - Pre-order of SS12 on Moda Operandi!!!! After registering - here is the link: http://shop.modaoperandi.com/catalo...term=Members&utm_campaign=Isabel Marant SS12#
> No need in any invitations, just need to be registered with them. So what about you Briggit, did you put your eye on any piece?


thanks for the link ^^ 

wow prices for the 3/4 sweaters are so expensive!


----------



## Petite1010

Let's send a suggestion to Ms Marant to start producing her shoe line from size 35!!!!!!!!!!!!!! They here sales will increase significantly!!!!!!!!


----------



## Petite1010

By the way, I already asked net-a-porter staff about it and they told they will investigate if it's possible or not. Will let you know if the answer will be positive!


----------



## juneping

Petite1010 said:


> Juneping, I am not sure if IM flag stores accept pre-orders, never heard about it and not sure they will...



thanks!! i'll walk in later when i am around that area and put my name down for the most fab jacket.


----------



## Coreena

Really good idea petite1010  im lucky, i just fit most of her shoes im a 35.5 to 36  but her heels i need to put an insole eg poppy then they are a perfect fit  would like a 35.5 that would be perfect!


----------



## Petite1010

Coreena said:


> Really good idea petite1010  im lucky, i just fit most of her shoes im a 35.5 to 36  but her heels i need to put an insole eg poppy then they are a perfect fit  would like a 35.5 that would be perfect!


You are so lucky Coreena wearing poppy, I tried, but toooo big even with an insole(((((( That's why I stopped on Balmain black SS12 pumps from the runway, the same simple style, but a higher heel


----------



## Petite1010

One more IM and Balmain lover - Barbara Mortelo ladies - Vogue Spain! I am just wondering if that's a Mony boots?


----------



## Twinklette

Can someone help with sizing on this style (mainly concerned w/the skirt fit as I don't want it skin tight).  I'm not sure the material composition, and does anyone know if a size zero is equivalent to a US size 2/4 OR if it runs very small?  Any thoughts would be great - thank you!!!


----------



## am2022

brigitte thanks on the heads up on moda O.


not good though when im trying to behave..

but the only statement jacket is not available... i guess that's good!!!




Brigitte031 said:


> Yeah exactly! Plus I'm not sure if any of the pieces will change after they go into production... So I kept it safe and ordered something I know I will layer and love and use.  I was also tempted by the long sleeve fishnet tank but it was in white and eh... mainly I was unsure about the sleeves and how it would make my arms look! Haha.
> 
> If I knew the heels would fit I would be all over them. :\ Too bad for heels I wear a size 5 so the 36 is just too big. I am only able to wear the IM boots in 36 because they're closed and I added padding you know.


----------



## Brigitte031

amacasa said:


> brigitte thanks on the heads up on moda O.
> 
> 
> not good though when im trying to behave..
> 
> but the only statement jacket is not available... i guess that's good!!!



Haha! What I love is that you only pay half now and then the other half when it ships! That way you can indulge ahead of time and still stay within budget.  I'm not enabling you!


----------



## am2022

major congrats on a fab find amsterdam!!!

i have had my july jacket for 6 months now.... still unused...

im so busy with work/ family or  maybe im waiting for the perfect occassion to come by!!!    

hope you get to enjoy this very soon and post many many mod pics for all of us to see!!!



Amsterdam said:


> I want to share my latest purchase that I found after a long search:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just received it and can't wait to wear it, but find the jacket a bit difficult to combine.
> The only thing that comes to mind is a white t shirt+jeans like Katie Holmes wore it.
> How would you ladies combine the Reilly?


----------



## berries

Brigitte031 said:


> Yeah exactly! Plus I'm not sure if any of the pieces will change after they go into production... So I kept it safe and ordered something I know I will layer and love and use.  I was also tempted by the long sleeve fishnet tank but it was in white and eh... mainly I was unsure about the sleeves and how it would make my arms look! Haha.
> 
> If I knew the heels would fit I would be all over them. :\ Too bad for heels I wear a size 5 so the 36 is just too big. I am only able to wear the IM boots in 36 because they're closed and I added padding you know.


Hi. I ordered the Rio Sandal in size Fr 36 as the sizing guide stated that it translates to a US 5. I hope this is right because a US 6 would be too big. Do any of you know the FR TO US shoe sizing conversion?  Tia


----------



## am2022

hi berries and welcome to TPF!

im sorry buy i don't own any open shoes from marant...

with experience though, i can go down by 1/2 size if its open toed.

i take a 40 in marant but since she doesn't have half sizes, if i were to buy the rio ( im resisting still ) i would go 40 as well.

Whats the return policy and is this the smallest size?





berries said:


> Hi. I ordered the Rio Sandal in size Fr 36 as the sizing guide stated that it translates to a US 5. I hope this is right because a US 6 would be too big. Do any of you know the FR TO US shoe sizing conversion? Tia


----------



## berries

hi.
the smallest size is the Fr36.  I called M.O and they assured me that the Fr36 is a US35/ size 5 so my fingers are crossed.  they are going to email me the measurement in cm.  they only have returns for store credit so I guess I will have to sell them second party or return them for something else if they don't work.  I figure enough people will still want them and it won't be hard to move them.  they are so amazing I couldn't resist. plus I have a really good cobbler that can put insoles in under the original footbed that can make up for about 1/2 size difference..


----------



## berries

berries said:


> Hi. I ordered the Rio Sandal in size Fr 36 as the sizing guide stated that it translates to a US 5. I hope this is right because a US 6 would be too big. Do any of you know the FR TO US shoe sizing conversion?  Tia


and thanks for the welcome !


----------



## Coreena

Petite1010 said:


> You are so lucky Coreena wearing poppy, I tried, but toooo big even with an insole(((((( That's why I stopped on Balmain black SS12 pumps from the runway, the same simple style, but a higher heel


I know with most brands Ill lucky my feet just make the mark Xp ... Tho I cant wear YSL pump.. even if they are a size 5! Anyway they are so hard to walk in.. I feel like im going to topple over everytime I wear them XP


----------



## tonkamama

*Brigitte031 & Petite1010 ~* thank you for the pre-order info & website ...


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> thanks!! i'll walk in later when i am around that area and put my name down for the most fab jacket.


*June !* if you know any "friendly" SA from the IM boutique please kindly PM me so I will call to put my name on the wait list...  TIA


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> *June !* if you know any "friendly" SA from the IM boutique please kindly PM me so I will call to put my name on the wait list...  TIA



no problemo. i'll def let you know. but it will take a while...i am quite lazy..


----------



## Jaded81

Awwwhhh shucks you are so sweet! Am feeling better now thanks!! 

Btw.. all your talk about the Etien and Elali makes me want to get one too!! Unfortunately like most others, I need it in a size 0 which is so hard to find  I wonder if I can have it altered if I got like a size 1?





Coreena said:


> we've missed you jade! hope your feeling much better now x


----------



## Jaded81

Thanks dearie *hugs*



tonkamama said:


> *Jaded81 ~* get well soon sweetie!!


----------



## Jaded81

Thanks for the heads up.. that is so weird!!

Oh wow, such a fantastic purchase! Congrats! Where did you manage to get it?



Petite1010 said:


> Hi everyone, hope you are doing well! Wanted to share with you. I purchased IM Pitt jeans in size 0 and was shocked - the waist is 37 in!!!! So I can conclude it should be size 2 or 3, though all tags indicate size 0. So be aware while purchasing, probably that was a faulty item or something. But still some quality problems happens with IM
> 
> 
> But good news I caught Balmain leather collar blazer!!!!!!!!! That's made my day!!!!


----------



## Jaded81

Gahh.. I think we all have!!



amacasa said:


> here are pics of the marant fulber...
> 
> again... been wanting this too...


----------



## Jaded81

Really? I have small shoulders so might have to cross that one off my list! :/




Petite1010 said:


> Thanks Gals, I really happy with my Balmain find!!!! Yes, Amacasa, exactly! I've been searching for Fulber for so long, since last year I think, cause size 0 sold out on Net-a-porter very quickly. Then later HKtaitai commented that the shoulders on Fulber are way too broad, for petite frames, like me, so I think I am so finally happy with Balmain tuxedo cause it's really timeless piece!!!!


----------



## Jaded81

Oh wow, congrats!!!



Amsterdam said:


> I want to share my latest purchase that I found after a long search:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just received it and can't wait to wear it, but find the jacket a bit difficult to combine.
> The only thing that comes to mind is a white t shirt+jeans like Katie Holmes wore it.
> How would you ladies combine the Reilly?


----------



## Jaded81

Thank you, that is most helpful! I guess if I am a true size 0, I must be a 34 in Balmain then?




bgmommy said:


> I'm laughing...what is OT???  I can't figure it out!  I don't think it runs small I just think Outnet pairs the wrong size when you convert it - IMO I think the 36=2 a 38=4 and 40=6  They say the 36 =4 on their website.  I am a true 4 and I wear the 38 although in the leather jacket sleeves a little tight.  In a balenciaga moto jacket I have a 40.  I hope that helps!


----------



## Coreena

Jaded81 said:


> Awwwhhh shucks you are so sweet! Am feeling better now thanks!!
> 
> Btw.. all your talk about the Etien and Elali makes me want to get one too!! Unfortunately like most others, I need it in a size 0 which is so hard to find  I wonder if I can have it altered if I got like a size 1?


happy to hear that jade ^^ 

Etien and Elali are really beautiful on ^^ Im pretty sure you can easily alter a size 1. There is no lining which makes altering a breeze I feel. the top part has a little bit of lining that covers the shoulder pads. But I think it shouldnt be too hard to work around that... I will check out my elali more closely tonight for you and you let you know


----------



## Jaded81

Thank you! You're a sweetheart! 



Coreena said:


> happy to hear that jade ^^
> 
> Etien and Elali are really beautiful on ^^ Im pretty sure you can easily alter a size 1. There is no lining which makes altering a breeze I feel. the top part has a little bit of lining that covers the shoulder pads. But I think it shouldnt be too hard to work around that... I will check out my elali more closely tonight for you and you let you know


----------



## Petite1010

berries said:


> hi.
> the smallest size is the Fr36.  I called M.O and they assured me that the Fr36 is a US35/ size 5 so my fingers are crossed.  they are going to email me the measurement in cm.  they only have returns for store credit so I guess I will have to sell them second party or return them for something else if they don't work.  I figure enough people will still want them and it won't be hard to move them.  they are so amazing I couldn't resist. plus I have a really good cobbler that can put insoles in under the original footbed that can make up for about 1/2 size difference..


Hi Berries, can you also let me know the length of the sole in cm, when they will send you this info. I would give these babies a try if they really small to size.


----------



## Petite1010

Jaded81 said:


> Thanks for the heads up.. that is so weird!!
> 
> Oh wow, such a fantastic purchase! Congrats! Where did you manage to get it?


That was an Outnet sale Jaded, I will post the blazer when receive, Thanks!


----------



## Jaded81

Congrats!! Can't wait 



Petite1010 said:


> That was an Outnet sale Jaded, I will post the blazer when receive, Thanks!


----------



## Jaded81

Can anyone who has the *Felix jacket* and *Hoani jacket* tell me if the jacket is itchy? 

I have sensitive skin!


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> no problemo. i'll def let you know. but it will take a while...i am quite lazy..



Take as long as you want...  I am no rush as I am on "ban" anyway...


----------



## jellybebe

Jaded81 said:


> Can anyone who has the *Felix jacket* and *Hoani jacket* tell me if the jacket is itchy?
> 
> I have sensitive skin!



I have both and don't find them itchy. The Felix is stiffer than the Hoani though.


----------



## Maland

Jaded81 said:


> Can anyone who has the *Felix jacket* and *Hoani jacket* tell me if the jacket is itchy?
> 
> I have sensitive skin!


 
Hi .. I have the Felix jacket and it's not itchy at all..


----------



## Brigitte031

berries said:


> hi.
> the smallest size is the Fr36.  I called M.O and they assured me that the Fr36 is a US35/ size 5 so my fingers are crossed.  they are going to email me the measurement in cm.  they only have returns for store credit so I guess I will have to sell them second party or return them for something else if they don't work.  I figure enough people will still want them and it won't be hard to move them.  they are so amazing I couldn't resist. plus I have a really good cobbler that can put insoles in under the original footbed that can make up for about 1/2 size difference..



Ooh... soon as you hear back about the measurements please let me know as well! Fingers crossed the shoes run small!!



tonkamama said:


> *Brigitte031 & Petite1010 ~* thank you for the pre-order info & website ...



No problem tonkamama! Did you pre-order anything?


----------



## juneping

my gwen....


----------



## Jaded81

*Jellybebe* and *Malland*: Thanks! That is good to know 

*JunePing*: They are gorgeous! Love your pants (and how you cuffed them)


----------



## am2022

June loving that action pic!!!


----------



## Coreena

juneping said:


> my gwen....


wow you look fab in those snake pants paired with your gwens.... just checked out your pics on your blog. Great outfit June ^^


----------



## juneping

Jaded81 said:


> *Jellybebe* and *Malland*: Thanks! That is good to know
> 
> *JunePing*: They are gorgeous! Love your pants (and how you cuffed them)





amacasa said:


> June loving that action pic!!!





Coreena said:


> wow you look fab in those snake pants paired with your gwens.... just checked out your pics on your blog. Great outfit June ^^



thanks girls!!
it's such a great shot so i want to share here...my friend took it while i don't even remember what i was doing. she likes taking pix when i wasn't ready...


----------



## flower71

thanks for the mod pics june, awesome as usual! I still haven't gotten to try out my purchases...too tired!


----------



## tonkamama

Brigitte031 said:


> No problem tonkamama! Did you pre-order anything?



Not yet, I normally do my on-line shopping at night... #1 I am not busy with work stuff and my doggies ..  #2 I can think more clearly with a glass of red wine (very important!)


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> my gwen....


*Sexy Juneping!!*  Love your snake printed pants!!


----------



## tonkamama

Jaded81 said:


> Can anyone who has the *Felix jacket* and *Hoani jacket* tell me if the jacket is itchy?
> 
> I have sensitive skin!


I have very minor sensitive skin in which I cannot wear anything with mohair.  So for Ina & Kobby coats are no good for me...  

I find that both jackets Fred (same fabric as Felix) & Hoani not itching.  But for me, I have like few minutes adjusting period if I had just tank top underneath the jacket.. after that few min passes and my skin started to feel normal again and did not bother me at all...  want to point out these from my personal experience since you mentioned you have sensitive skin.

Hoani's material is softer too and you might find Felix stiffer and could be harder on your skin??  Both jackets suggested ordering size "0".


----------



## Jayne1

juneping said:


> my gwen....


That's you?  I thought it was a professional model from someone's blog!


----------



## juneping

flower71 said:


> thanks for the mod pics june, awesome as usual! I still haven't gotten to try out my purchases...too tired!





tonkamama said:


> *Sexy Juneping!!*  Love your snake printed pants!!





Jayne1 said:


> That's you?  I thought it was a professional model from someone's blog!



thank you ladies!!
jayne - you are too kind...


----------



## hktaitai

juneping said:


> my gwen....



ASOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL!!! 
Love your styling so much, *juneping*


----------



## Jaded81

Thanks dear (hugs) you are always so helpful! Is the Fred, Felix and Hoani fully lined? I think I am actually allergic to wool because I start itching like mad when I wear it. But I can wear certain blends of wool.

Thanks for the sizing tip. I think I am def a size 0 in Isabel Marant for all the seasons. I am guessing that the older seasons might be a better fit since you ladies were saying that the sizing is larger this season right?





tonkamama said:


> I have very minor sensitive skin in which I cannot wear anything with mohair.  So for Ina & Kobby coats are no good for me...
> 
> I find that both jackets Fred (same fabric as Felix) & Hoani not itching.  But for me, I have like few minutes adjusting period if I had just tank top underneath the jacket.. after that few min passes and my skin started to feel normal again and did not bother me at all...  want to point out these from my personal experience since you mentioned you have sensitive skin.
> 
> Hoani's material is softer too and you might find Felix stiffer and could be harder on your skin??  Both jackets suggested ordering size "0".


----------



## Jaded81

#2 made me laugh! I usually do not hold myself responsible after 1 glass of wine 




tonkamama said:


> Not yet, I normally do my on-line shopping at night... #1 I am not busy with work stuff and my doggies ..  #2 I can think more clearly with a glass of red wine (very important!)


----------



## hktaitai

Jaded81 said:


> Awwwhhh shucks you are so sweet! Am feeling better now thanks!!
> 
> Btw.. all your talk about the Etien and Elali makes me want to get one too!! Unfortunately like most others, I need it in a size 0 which is so hard to find  I wonder if I can have it altered if I got like a size 1?



Dear *Jaded81*, so sorry to hear that you were unwell 

Like *Coreena* said, alteration of one size down shouldn't be hard


----------



## juneping

hktaitai said:


> ASOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL!!!
> Love your styling so much, *juneping*



thank you!! xoxo


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> Not yet, I normally do my on-line shopping at night... #1 I am not busy with work stuff and my doggies ..  #2 *I can think more clearly with a glass of red wine *(very important!)


 usually after a glass of wine i just get very happy ---> then --->sleepy....


----------



## hktaitai

juneping said:


> usually after a glass of wine i just get very happy ---> then --->sleepy....



Same here, hee hee


----------



## vancitygirl

Brigitte031 said:


> Yes, I pre-ordered the blue fishnet tank. I love that electric blue color... it always just pops and brightens my complexion.  I can't wait to wear it already...!!


 

Hey Brigette031,

I was thinking about preordering the same top.  Just wondering what size do you wear normally and what size did you preorder? I am totally clueless, i hope to get the right size.  Thx!!


----------



## FancyPants

Coreena said:


> hey fancy pants Etien, it much more fitten then the lexy. What is your normal size? if its a size 1 then should be a good fit. It does loosen after a few wears around the arms.  Good luck!



Thanks for your input Coreena! I decided to pass on the jacket, was a little unsure about the size and also the seller took out the shoulderpads and I dont want to find new shoulderpads that fit and sew them on again. I guess I just have to check the ebay everyday, like everyone else in here hehe


----------



## Jaded81

Thanks for the love! 

I will keep that in mind... but am still holding out for a size 0 unless I am really really desperate!! 




hktaitai said:


> Dear *Jaded81*, so sorry to hear that you were unwell
> 
> Like *Coreena* said, alteration of one size down shouldn't be hard


----------



## Jaded81

Ohhh I just want to share with you ladies that I have managed to purchase 2 IM items!!!

White Dunst lace top in a size 1 (thank you so much Hktaitai for the sizing advice!) and Anthracite Lexy in size 0 (am a little nervous as I just saw the composition and worry that I am going to start itching!!)


----------



## angelastoel

Here pictures with my fred jacket that was a lot cheaper because farfetch put it on the website for 230 intead of 320. Love the tough, but chic look!


----------



## Jaded81

Stunning as always!!! Is this the blue or grey one?



angelastoel said:


> Here pictures with my fred jacket that was a lot cheaper because farfetch put it on the website for 230 intead of 320. Love the tough, but chic look!


----------



## angelastoel

Jaded81 said:


> Stunning as always!!! Is this the blue or grey one?



thank you! This is the dark grey one (there also is a light grey version, also very stunning!)


----------



## juneping

*angela,*

you look fab!! i saw this one in bordeaux...my heart skipped...and i love the soft material. if i didn't already had a motorcycle leather jacket...i'd have gotten this one. i just went to farfetch...well, they didn't make a poopoo on the US site.


----------



## couturequeen

Does anyone know the style name of this jacket/cardigan? It's from F/W 2011 and has a bit of a ruffle over the zipper.


----------



## jellybebe

angelastoel said:


> Here pictures with my fred jacket that was a lot cheaper because farfetch put it on the website for 230 intead of 320. Love the tough, but chic look!



I love this! If I didn't already have the Felix and Hoani in the same fabric, I would want this one too!


----------



## angelastoel

juneping said:


> *angela,*
> 
> you look fab!! i saw this one in bordeaux...my heart skipped...and i love the soft material. if i didn't already had a motorcycle leather jacket...i'd have gotten this one. i just went to farfetch...well, they didn't make a poopoo on the US site.



bordeaux sounds delicious.... and this jacket is so warm, even with tights on I wasn't getting cold!


----------



## angelastoel

jellybebe said:


> I love this! If I didn't already have the Felix and Hoani in the same fabric, I would want this one too!



it also comes in light grey and blue, hehe....


----------



## am2022

Love love the action pic Angela!!

I have the light grey Felix and Fred is pretty as well!!!


----------



## mandicakes

Petite1010 said:


> Yes, I wanted to tell the same news - Pre-order of SS12 on Moda Operandi!!!! After registering - here is the link: http://shop.modaoperandi.com/catalo...term=Members&utm_campaign=Isabel Marant SS12#
> No need in any invitations, just need to be registered with them. So what about you Briggit, did you put your eye on any piece?


Hi *Petite1010*, I was wondering have you ordered from Moda Operandi before? I'm also registered and was looking to pre-order some pieces but I'm a bit concerned about sizing. Looking to order some pants and the sandals but apparently they only do store credit it you choose to return it if it doesn't fit and don't exchange for other sizes since things are pre-ordered. So it is true I can only use credit on future trunk shows? Hmm.... 

Also I'm a standard US 6 in shoes but some of IM's size 36's I've found to be large lately and they have either said they run TTS or small.  I saw you have a little size too in shoes so I think we will have to wait and see if they've corrected the sizing issues. Crossing fingers for us 

*Angelstoel* I'm in love with your Felix jacket  What an absolute stunner!


----------



## tb-purselover

Love it, angel! Very cool. Your shoes are TDF too.



angelastoel said:


> Here pictures with my fred jacket that was a lot cheaper because farfetch put it on the website for 230 intead of 320. Love the tough, but chic look!


----------



## hktaitai

Jaded81 said:


> Ohhh I just want to share with you ladies that I have managed to purchase 2 IM items!!!
> 
> White Dunst lace top in a size 1 (thank you so much Hktaitai for the sizing advice!) and Anthracite Lexy in size 0 (am a little nervous as I just saw the composition and worry that I am going to start itching!!)



Congrats *Jaded81*  Both are wonderful pieces! Don't worry too much about the Lexy; it's extremely soft and feels comfortable on. I'm very particular about fabric quality and it's totally problem-free for me 
Mod pics, please


----------



## tonkamama

Jaded81 said:


> Ohhh I just want to share with you ladies that I have managed to purchase 2 IM items!!!
> 
> White Dunst lace top in a size 1 (thank you so much Hktaitai for the sizing advice!) and Anthracite Lexy in size 0 (am a little nervous as I just saw the composition and worry that I am going to start itching!!)


Congrats...  please post pic as as soon you get them!!  

My Fred and Hoani do not have linings....  you may ask your tailor adding the lining for you later (but I don't think it is necessary).

FYI...  these two jackets are the best wardrobe investment this year for me, I got so many compliment and so easy to wear and so stylish.


----------



## tonkamama

angelastoel said:


> Here pictures with my fred jacket that was a lot cheaper because farfetch put it on the website for 230 intead of 320. Love the tough, but chic look!


Love love love this look!  Your earrings... you clutch...your dress...the shoes... best of all... the Fred jacket!!  Oh...  I love mind even more now!!


----------



## Jaded81

Thank you! I will post pics as soon as I receive them!!! 

You still owe some modelling pics!!  Can I trouble you to add the Floso jacket to the list? I am trying to figure out if I prefer that to the Flana. I like the Flana but there might be too much going on for me!




hktaitai said:


> Congrats *Jaded81*  Both are wonderful pieces! Don't worry too much about the Lexy; it's extremely soft and feels comfortable on. I'm very particular about fabric quality and it's totally problem-free for me
> Mod pics, please


----------



## juneping

Jaded81 said:


> Ohhh I just want to share with you ladies that I have managed to purchase 2 IM items!!!
> 
> White Dunst lace top in a size 1 (thank you so much Hktaitai for the sizing advice!) and Anthracite Lexy in size 0 (am a little nervous as I just saw the composition and worry that I am going to start itching!!)



congrats!!
i am pretty sure size 0 will fit you perfectly. it's cut very small...i tried it on once. and i am sure you will be fine with the wool...it's only 20% virgin wool. i am allergic to wool and when i tried IRO (wool jacket)...i started getting itchy in the fitting room. but marant's i didn't. pls post some mod pix....

actually i got the lexy in bordeaux...i caved...:shame:


----------



## Jaded81

They look gorgeous on you!! I am also eyeing the Hoani and Felix. Waiting for a size 0 to pop up on evilbay 




tonkamama said:


> Congrats...  please post pic as as soon you get them!!
> 
> My Fred and Hoani do not have linings....  you may ask your tailor adding the lining for you later (but I don't think it is necessary).
> 
> FYI...  these two jackets are the best wardrobe investment this year for me, I got so many compliment and so easy to wear and so stylish.


----------



## Jaded81

Thank you and congrats!! Will do!! You too!!!




juneping said:


> congrats!!
> i am pretty sure size 0 will fit you perfectly. it's cut very small...i tried it on once. and i am sure you will be fine with the wool...it's only 20% virgin wool. i am allergic to wool and when i tried IRO (wool jacket)...i started getting itchy in the fitting room. but marant's i didn't. pls post some mod pix....
> 
> actually i got the lexy in bordeaux...i caved...:shame:


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> congrats!!
> i am pretty sure size 0 will fit you perfectly. it's cut very small...i tried it on once. and i am sure you will be fine with the wool...it's only 20% virgin wool. i am allergic to wool and when i tried IRO (wool jacket)...i started getting itchy in the fitting room. but marant's i didn't. pls post some mod pix....
> 
> actually i got the lexy in bordeaux...i caved...:shame:


*Juneping!!*  Lexy in bordeaux is beautiful!!  I saw it at Barneys NY almost took out my CC...  then thought I shouldn't get the same jacket with two difference colors even tho I love it so much... better use the $$ to purchase other style.   hehe.

Please post mod pic...  I will also check back your blog for updates.


----------



## Jaded81

Have you managed to try it on again? How was the itching factor? 




birkingal said:


> I loved the look of it ever since I saw the Felix on mytheresa. The only thing was when I tried it on, I found myself developing some mild allergy to the wool. I might give it another try though.


----------



## Jaded81

Love this on you! Could you tell me what colour this is?






Jessiepie said:


> Hi, here's a modeling pic (please excuse me the wet hair as I just got out of the shower hihi)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a 2 and I also have the 'fuzzy' boucle Etoile jacket from the f/w 2010 collection in a size 2, I can wear a thick sweater underneath but without it still looks fitted! Hope this helps xx


----------



## juneping

Jaded81 said:


> Thank you and congrats!! Will do!! You too!!!





tonkamama said:


> *Juneping!!*  Lexy in bordeaux is beautiful!!  I saw it at Barneys NY almost took out my CC...  then thought I shouldn't get the same jacket with two difference colors even tho I love it so much... better use the $$ to purchase other style.   hehe.
> 
> Please post mod pic...  I will also check back your blog for updates.



i am still deciding if i should keep it or not. i want to put the money for a jacket like the flana (with july and reilly...i still think flana is the best i like). but it seems her design is changing a little bit difference based on the fashion show. so i am not sure something like that will ever come up again. and her classic jacket designer has been pretty much very consistent and by price point, lexy is a good investment...the only difference that i've noticed is the material from the main line is better/thicker....which is not that important for me. it's way too thin to wear it alone in the winter anyway.
i'll think about it....hard decision.


----------



## Jaded81

i can see your predicament. Which ever one you decide on (flana, july, reilly) you can definately rock them as your style is amazing!




juneping said:


> i am still deciding if i should keep it or not. i want to put the money for a jacket like the flana (with july and reilly...i still think flana is the best i like). but it seems her design is changing a little bit difference based on the fashion show. so i am not sure something like that will ever come up again. and her classic jacket designer has been pretty much very consistent and by price point, lexy is a good investment...the only difference that i've noticed is the material from the main line is better/thicker....which is not that important for me. it's way too thin to wear it alone in the winter anyway.
> i'll think about it....hard decision.


----------



## Jaded81

Does the Lexy have 2 shoulder pads like the Flana? Am thinking I might need to remove the shoulder pad as I am not big on big shoulders!


----------



## Jaded81

Whoops I mean the fosfo jacket!! Does it only come in one colour?



hktaitai said:


> Congrats *Jaded81*  Both are wonderful pieces! Don't worry too much about the Lexy; it's extremely soft and feels comfortable on. I'm very particular about fabric quality and it's totally problem-free for me
> Mod pics, please


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> i am still deciding if i should keep it or not. i want to put the money for a jacket like the flana (with july and reilly...i still think flana is the best i like). but it seems her design is changing a little bit difference based on the fashion show. so i am not sure something like that will ever come up again. and her classic jacket designer has been pretty much very consistent and by price point, lexy is a good investment...the only difference that i've noticed is the material from the main line is better/thicker....which is not that important for me. it's way too thin to wear it alone in the winter anyway.
> i'll think about it....hard decision.


Yes Flana jacket is one of unique piece if you can get your hands on one.  To me, there is no way I can get one since I am little scare of buying on evilBay... so I can only order brand new from department store, Nap or boutique (very limited resources).  It's sad to think about that Ms. Marant may not come up with this type of unique jackets...wish I have known her line earlier...  

Have to share this photo...  the lady in the pic is Carina Lau a famous movie star in Asia.


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> Yes Flana jacket is one of unique piece if you can get your hands on one.  To me, there is no way I can get one since I am little scare of buying on evilBay... so I can only order brand new from department store, Nap or boutique (very limited resources).  It's sad to think about that Ms. Marant may not come up with this type of unique jackets...wish I have known her line earlier...
> 
> Have to share this photo...  the lady in the pic is Carina Lau a famous movie star in Asia.



how did you know her?? r u from HK??
i've always thought she's very beautiful...too bad the media wasn't always kind to her..


----------



## juneping

Jaded81 said:


> Does the Lexy have 2 shoulder pads like the Flana? Am thinking I might need to remove the shoulder pad as I am not big on big shoulders!



i don't like shoulder pads...but when i tried it on (right size)...it's better with the pad...more structure. the way ms marant intended.


----------



## juneping

Jaded81 said:


> i can see your predicament. Which ever one you decide on (flana, july, reilly) you can definately rock them as your style is amazing!



aw...thanks jaded!!


----------



## Jaded81

I am happy to hear that!! Less work for me. I am always nervous about bringing expensive stuff to tailors because I do not know any good ones here in Singapore 



juneping said:


> i don't like shoulder pads...but when i tried it on (right size)...it's better with the pad...more structure. the way ms marant intended.


----------



## Jaded81

It is true 



juneping said:


> aw...thanks jaded!!


----------



## jellybebe

tonkamama said:


> Yes Flana jacket is one of unique piece if you can get your hands on one.  To me, there is no way I can get one since I am little scare of buying on evilBay... so I can only order brand new from department store, Nap or boutique (very limited resources).  It's sad to think about that Ms. Marant may not come up with this type of unique jackets...wish I have known her line earlier...
> 
> Have to share this photo...  the lady in the pic is Carina Lau a famous movie star in Asia.



I agree - some of those slightly older jackets are works of art. I think my favourite is the Jordan. I really hope she continues to make colourful pieces like those! I love the classic jackets but wouldn't mind a colourful, standout piece as well.


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> how did you know her?? r u from HK??
> i've always thought she's very beautiful...too bad the media wasn't always kind to her..



Carina not only smart I also think she has very high EQ..... IMO I think media is too hard on her as still in Asia, women with power threatening the mostly male dominated sociality.  

I was born and raised in Taiwan but my father was originally from  HK.....  I been traveling to HK in the past all  work related.  HK is such a shopping heaven!!  Oh...  I love the food there too..  HK has everything I love.


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> Carina not only smart I also think she has very high EQ..... IMO I think media is too hard on her as still in Asia, women with power threatening the mostly male dominated sociality.
> 
> I was born and raised in Taiwan but my father was originally from  HK.....  I been traveling to HK in the past all  work related.  HK is such a shopping heaven!!  Oh...  I love the food there too..  HK has everything I love.



oh yes...the food and shopping. the fact that i don't have to add tax into the dollar signs. i will stop by IM boutique when i visit my parents next year. hopefully i will safe myself few bucks.


----------



## tonkamama

Jaded81 said:


> Does the Lexy have 2 shoulder pads like the Flana? Am thinking I might need to remove the shoulder pad as I am not big on big shoulders!


I thought I did not like shoulder pads...  but with IM jackets...  oh I think her shoulder pads are the selling point (at least to me and I agree with Juneping...  you must get the right fix sizing).  I also have narrow shoulders for my height, and I found IM shoulder pads add much character to her clothing...


----------



## Julide

Amazing picture!!!Wow!! I love that jacket!!


----------



## hktaitai

Jaded81 said:


> Does the Lexy have 2 shoulder pads like the Flana? Am thinking I might need to remove the shoulder pad as I am not big on big shoulders!





Jaded81 said:


> Whoops I mean the fosfo jacket!! Does it only come in one colour?



Hi hi, I can't recall if the Fosfo came with shoulder pads, but even if it did, I had them removed  My Flana and Fosfo are both shoulder-pad-less. I have only seen the Fosfo in deep blue (unlike the Flana which we all know comes in both deep and light blue)...


----------



## hktaitai

Julide said:


> Amazing picture!!!Wow!! I love that jacket!!



Me too  It's awesome. My sister got hers ON SALE in Paris!!!!! Lucky girl, isn't she?


----------



## Julide

hktaitai said:


> Me too  It's awesome. *My sister got hers ON SALE* in Paris!!!!! Lucky girl, isn't she?



What a lucky sister!!!


----------



## Coreena

Jaded81 said:


> Ohhh I just want to share with you ladies that I have managed to purchase 2 IM items!!!
> 
> White Dunst lace top in a size 1 (thank you so much Hktaitai for the sizing advice!) and Anthracite Lexy in size 0 (am a little nervous as I just saw the composition and worry that I am going to start itching!!)


Wow the dunst top is so beautiful but also very fragile! I can easily tear. .... I have it in the cream and when its on its really so gorgeous ^^ worth the buy, I only wished that I had bought it in the black and white version as well!

Oh the lexy is so beautiful, not too itchy imo. There is a lot of give around the arms so its very comfortable to wear ^^ enjoy your beautiful pieces Jade ^^


----------



## Coreena

angelastoel said:


> Here pictures with my fred jacket that was a lot cheaper because farfetch put it on the website for 230 intead of 320. Love the tough, but chic look!


gorgeous pic angela ^^


----------



## Coreena

FancyPants said:


> Thanks for your input Coreena! I decided to pass on the jacket, was a little unsure about the size and also the seller took out the shoulderpads and I dont want to find new shoulderpads that fit and sew them on again. I guess I just have to check the ebay everyday, like everyone else in here hehe


oh yeah thats sad, well im sure there will be other etien available for sale on bay soon. We'll keep and eye on for you too )  What size are you after? size 0?


----------



## hktaitai

Jaded81 said:


> You still owe some modelling pics!!  Can I trouble you to add the Floso jacket to the list? I am trying to figure out if I prefer that to the Flana. I like the Flana but there might be too much going on for me!



Hi *Jaded81*, here comes the Fosfo...


----------



## FancyPants

Coreena said:


> oh yeah thats sad, well im sure there will be other etien available for sale on bay soon. We'll keep and eye on for you too )  What size are you after? size 0?



Oh no, I wish I needed 0  I actually Think I need a 2 in this jacket since it is so fitted, esp in the arms. I should have bought the one mandicakes was selling. But I was not fast enough


----------



## Coreena

Jaded81 said:


> Does the Lexy have 2 shoulder pads like the Flana? Am thinking I might need to remove the shoulder pad as I am not big on big shoulders!


jade it does have shoulder paid and it can easily be removed tho if you wish not to have them... 

Also I checked out my Elali and yeah can easily remove the shoulder pads. It is semi lined, throughout the shoulders and down to the arms, which is probably why is so confortable on ^^


----------



## Coreena

FancyPants said:


> Oh no, I wish I needed 0  I actually Think I need a 2 in this jacket since it is so fitted, esp in the arms. I should have bought the one mandicakes was selling. But I was not fast enough


oh why do you say that fancypants? what size are you normally? the arms will stretch out after a few wears.


----------



## Coreena

hktaitai said:


> Hi *Jaded81*, here comes the Fosfo...


stunning hk! ^^ as always )


----------



## Coreena

tonkamama said:


> Yes Flana jacket is one of unique piece if you can get your hands on one.  To me, there is no way I can get one since I am little scare of buying on evilBay... so I can only order brand new from department store, Nap or boutique (very limited resources).  It's sad to think about that Ms. Marant may not come up with this type of unique jackets...wish I have known her line earlier...
> 
> Have to share this photo...  the lady in the pic is Carina Lau a famous movie star in Asia.


wow this pic makes me want to get my hands on the flana, tho i think it will never happen lol .....it will go for a ridiculous amount on bay thats for sure!

The last one I saw on bay was going for USD 2400 ..


----------



## hktaitai

hktaitai said:


> Hi *Jaded81*, here comes the Fosfo...



...and the Keni...

Pic 1: worn closed

Pic 2: worn open

Pic 3: worn with the Xacala

Pic 4: worn with the Xacala underneath


Hello, *amacasa*, are you there...?


----------



## FancyPants

Coreena said:


> oh why do you say that fancypants? what size are you normally? the arms will stretch out after a few wears.



I'm normally a 2, some rare times I size down to 1. And the jacket I was looking at was a 1. Too bad I could not try it...


----------



## Amsterdam

Coreena said:


> wow this pic makes me want to get my hands on the flana, tho i think it will never happen lol .....it will go for a ridiculous amount on bay thats for sure!
> 
> The last one I saw on bay was going for USD 2400 ..



Just be patient, you'll find one much cheaper, I got 3 Flana jackets and got them all for much less then USD 2400.

Here's a pic of my Flana collection:


----------



## hktaitai

hktaitai said:


> ...and the Keni...
> Pic 1: worn closed
> Pic 2: worn open
> Pic 3: worn with the Xacala
> Pic 4: worn with the Xacala underneath
> 
> Hello, *amacasa*, are you there...?



Then, a brown, reversible shearling jacket from 08FW whose name I don't know... with the Xacala...

Pic 5: brown shearling - suede side

Pic 6: brown curly shearling side

Pic 7: brown shearling with Xacala

Pic 8: brown shearling with Xacala underneath


----------



## hktaitai

Amsterdam said:


> Just be patient, you'll find one much cheaper, I got 3 Flana jackets and got them all for much less then USD 2400.
> 
> Here's a pic of my Flana collection:



WOW, *Amsterdam*, *MANY CONGRATS*, you are Queen of the Flana!!!  Well done


----------



## Amsterdam

hktaitai said:


> Hi hi, I can't recall if the Fosfo came with shoulder pads, but even if it did, I had them removed  My Flana and Fosfo are both shoulder-pad-less. I have only seen the Fosfo in deep blue (unlike the Flana which we all know comes in both deep and light blue)...



The Fosfo is one of my favorite jackets, I bought on *bay so not sure if it had shoulder pads before, but when I got it it didn't have any.

The Fosfo comes in deep blue and light blue.


----------



## hktaitai

hktaitai said:


> Then, a brown, reversible shearling jacket from 08FW whose name I don't know... with the Xacala...
> 
> Pic 5: brown shearling - suede side
> Pic 6: brown curly shearling side
> Pic 7: brown shearling with Xacala
> Pic 8: brown shearling with Xacala underneath



Another shearling jacket...

Pics 9 & 10: the Zied

Finally, the Xanuco (*amacasa*, as promised!!! )...

Pics 11 & 12: the Xanuco, worn with American Apparel cotton vest and 7 with All Mankind Kimmie jeans

Pic 13 shows the Xacala over the Xanuco - I don't know, maybe some day, some where, it'll be cold enough for me to wear them both at the same time 

Thanks gals for letting me share


----------



## hktaitai

Amsterdam said:


> The Fosfo is one of my favorite jackets, I bought on *bay so not sure if it had shoulder pads before, but when I got it it didn't have any.
> 
> The Fosfo comes in deep blue and light blue.



Thanks so much for the info *Amsterdam*   I got my Fosfo from mytheresa.com who only had it in deep blue then, which later turned out to be good news to me because not long after I found a Flana in light blue from *bay


----------



## hktaitai

Coreena said:


> stunning hk! ^^ as always )



Thanks darling


----------



## hktaitai

tonkamama said:


> Carina not only smart I also think she has very high EQ..... IMO I think media is too hard on her as still in Asia, women with power threatening the mostly male dominated sociality.
> 
> I was born and raised in Taiwan but my father was originally from  HK.....  I been traveling to HK in the past all  work related.  HK is such a shopping heaven!!  Oh...  I love the food there too..  HK has everything I love.



Totally agree, *tonkamama* and *juneping*. Ms Lau being Hong Kong's answer to Elle Macpherson carries Isabel Marant so well. In addition to the threat of women power as tonka said, perhaps the fact that she is married to Tony Leung makes her the enemy of many women as well? :wondering


----------



## Jaded81

I hope I will like the shoulder pads on the Lexy so I don't have to remove it! Then I can strut it IM style! 



tonkamama said:


> I thought I did not like shoulder pads...  but with IM jackets...  oh I think her shoulder pads are the selling point (at least to me and I agree with Juneping...  you must get the right fix sizing).  I also have narrow shoulders for my height, and I found IM shoulder pads add much character to her clothing...


----------



## Jaded81

Thank you sweetie! Yay we are DUNST siblings  I really can't wait to receive it! 




Coreena said:


> Wow the dunst top is so beautiful but also very fragile! I can easily tear. .... I have it in the cream and when its on its really so gorgeous ^^ worth the buy, I only wished that I had bought it in the black and white version as well!
> 
> Oh the lexy is so beautiful, not too itchy imo. There is a lot of give around the arms so its very comfortable to wear ^^ enjoy your beautiful pieces Jade ^^


----------



## Jaded81

I just DIED! It is gorgeous! 

Thank you so very much! The FOSFO is now officially on my list. It is quite unlikely that I will ever get it though because I have never seen it listed on evilbay *sigh* Makes me want to cry!

As much as I like the Flana in the same colour, I think there is too much going on for me to get alot of use out of it. 

Is this a size 0? I have yet If you ever get sick of it you know who to call  





hktaitai said:


> Hi *Jaded81*, here comes the Fosfo...


----------



## Jaded81

Thank you sweetie! I do appreciate all your invaluable input!!




Coreena said:


> jade it does have shoulder paid and it can easily be removed tho if you wish not to have them...
> 
> Also I checked out my Elali and yeah can easily remove the shoulder pads. It is semi lined, throughout the shoulders and down to the arms, which is probably why is so confortable on ^^


----------



## tonkamama

Amsterdam said:


> Just be patient, you'll find one much cheaper, I got 3 Flana jackets and got them all for much less then USD 2400.
> 
> Here's a pic of my Flana collection:


*Amsterdam ~* I  and then I


----------



## Jaded81

The Keni and Xacala looks stunning on you!!

Love the Keni, but I think it looks too similr to my Balenciaga leather jacket to justify having both. Would have to sell the Bal one if I get the Keni.

I think I am officially adding the Xacala to my list now!! Is this the only colour it comes in? Is it a size 0? How much was it?

So sorry for all the questions! 




hktaitai said:


> ...and the Keni...
> 
> Pic 1: worn closed
> 
> Pic 2: worn open
> 
> Pic 3: worn with the Xacala
> 
> Pic 4: worn with the Xacala underneath
> 
> 
> Hello, *amacasa*, are you there...?


----------



## Jaded81

Wow, I am sooooo envious!!!




Amsterdam said:


> Just be patient, you'll find one much cheaper, I got 3 Flana jackets and got them all for much less then USD 2400.
> 
> Here's a pic of my Flana collection:


----------



## Jaded81

I really wish I had your wardrobe!! Argh I need the Xacala now!! 



hktaitai said:


> Then, a brown, reversible shearling jacket from 08FW whose name I don't know... with the Xacala...
> 
> Pic 5: brown shearling - suede side
> 
> Pic 6: brown curly shearling side
> 
> Pic 7: brown shearling with Xacala
> 
> Pic 8: brown shearling with Xacala underneath


----------



## Jaded81

These pieces are stunning as well!!! Next time I am in HK we must meet and you must show me your collection!!! (and go to the IM boutique too)




hktaitai said:


> Another shearling jacket...
> 
> Pics 9 & 10: the Zied
> 
> Finally, the Xanuco (*amacasa*, as promised!!! )...
> 
> Pics 11 & 12: the Xanuco, worn with American Apparel cotton vest and 7 with All Mankind Kimmie jeans
> 
> Pic 13 shows the Xacala over the Xanuco - I don't know, maybe some day, some where, it'll be cold enough for me to wear them both at the same time
> 
> Thanks gals for letting me share


----------



## hktaitai

Jaded81 said:


> I just DIED! It is gorgeous!
> Thank you so very much! The FOSFO is now officially on my list. It is quite unlikely that I will ever get it though because I have never seen it listed on evilbay *sigh* Makes me want to cry!
> As much as I like the Flana in the same colour, I think there is too much going on for me to get alot of use out of it.
> Is this a size 0? I have yet If you ever get sick of it you know who to call



Hello *Jaded81*, this is a size 1. If I had a choice I would've gone for size 0. But if I remember it correctly mytheresa hadn't had the Fosfo in 0 on offer, so I just grabbed whatever I could


----------



## Jaded81

Oh you are so lucky! I definately want the deep blue Fosfo. Hopefully I will be able to find one in the future at a reasonable price. 



Amsterdam said:


> The Fosfo is one of my favorite jackets, I bought on *bay so not sure if it had shoulder pads before, but when I got it it didn't have any.
> 
> The Fosfo comes in deep blue and light blue.


----------



## tonkamama

hktaitai said:


> Then, a brown, reversible shearling jacket from 08FW whose name I don't know... with the Xacala...
> 
> Pic 5: brown shearling - suede side
> 
> Pic 6: brown curly shearling side
> 
> Pic 7: brown shearling with Xacala
> 
> Pic 8: brown shearling with Xacala underneath


*hktaitai ~* wow...  you are the best...  the queen of IM collectors !!!


----------



## hktaitai

Jaded81 said:


> The Keni and Xacala looks stunning on you!!
> Love the Keni, but I think it looks too similr to my Balenciaga leather jacket to justify having both. Would have to sell the Bal one if I get the Keni.
> I think I am officially adding the Xacala to my list now!! Is this the only colour it comes in? Is it a size 0? How much was it?
> So sorry for all the questions!



Thanks Jade, glad you like them 
IMHO you *must* keep your Balenciaga. Perhaps you could have your fingers crossed for a beige Keni to come up some day?  Oh, indeed, I _am_ waiting for one myself 
The Xacala also came in a green/brown/black combination (just replace the pink in mine with green), but my SA thought the Rose (the official color of the pink one) was more flattering on me. And yes, mine is in size 0. The retail was about HKD12000. HTH


----------



## Jaded81

I prefer the Black Keni to the Beige one though  Would love to get the black Keni but I don't really have the funds to have 2 leather jackets that are similar so that will be on my "think about it list" now

Have you seen my signature? I have officially added both the FOSFO and Xacala (Rose). I am glad that the Xacala is still priced within my reach. Was worried that it was going to be like USD3000 or something!!




hktaitai said:


> Thanks Jade, glad you like them
> IMHO you *must* keep your Balenciaga. Perhaps you could have your fingers crossed for a beige Keni to come up some day?  Oh, indeed, I _am_ waiting for one myself
> The Xacala also came in a green/brown/black combination (just replace the pink in mine with green), but my SA thought the Rose (the official color of the pink one) was more flattering on me. And yes, mine is in size 0. The retail was about HKD12000. HTH


----------



## Jaded81

I have officially replaced my Chanel addiction with Isabel Marant! I think I am going to sell one more flap so that I can afford the FOSFO and XACALA when it pops up!!


----------



## hktaitai

Jaded81 said:


> I really wish I had your wardrobe!! Argh I need the Xacala now!!





Jaded81 said:


> These pieces are stunning as well!!! Next time I am in HK we must meet and you must show me your collection!!! (and go to the IM boutique too)



Yes, Jade, the Xacala is lovely and very versatile  I'm sorry happy you like it 
Certainly! Do PM me when you're around


----------



## hktaitai

tonkamama said:


> *hktaitai ~* wow...  you are the best...  the queen of IM collectors !!!



Thanks so very much *tonkamama*  You've made my day :giggles:


----------



## Coreena

FancyPants said:


> I'm normally a 2, some rare times I size down to 1. And the jacket I was looking at was a 1. Too bad I could not try it...


maybe you could do a size 1 fancy pants, maybe get measurements from the seller. Ive heard sizing is inconsistent in IM. I have the size 2 in the elali because at first the arms felt really tight but after a few wears it got loose  but I still wear it because I love it, I can wear more things underneath


----------



## Coreena

Amsterdam said:


> Just be patient, you'll find one much cheaper, I got 3 Flana jackets and got them all for much less then USD 2400.
> 
> Here's a pic of my Flana collection:


omg you are killing me lol ... Im soooooo jealous of your collection ^^


----------



## Coreena

hktaitai said:


> Another shearling jacket...
> 
> Pics 9 & 10: the Zied
> 
> Finally, the Xanuco (*amacasa*, as promised!!! )...
> 
> Pics 11 & 12: the Xanuco, worn with American Apparel cotton vest and 7 with All Mankind Kimmie jeans
> 
> Pic 13 shows the Xacala over the Xanuco - I don't know, maybe some day, some where, it'll be cold enough for me to wear them both at the same time
> 
> Thanks gals for letting me share


you look so classy in the Xanuco fur coat, I so love it on you ^^ really so gorgeous Hk


----------



## Coreena

Jaded81 said:


> Thank you sweetie! Yay we are DUNST siblings  I really can't wait to receive it!


you will love it jade ^^ the dunst is so flattering on ^^


----------



## Coreena

Jaded81 said:


> I hope I will like the shoulder pads on the Lexy so I don't have to remove it! Then I can strut it IM style!


i think the shoulder pads are okay in the lexy, its not super bulky so you wont look like a rugby player hehehehe


----------



## hktaitai

Jaded81 said:


> Have you seen my signature? I have officially added both the FOSFO and Xacala (Rose). I am glad that the Xacala is still priced within my reach. Was worried that it was going to be like USD3000 or something!!





Jaded81 said:


> I have officially replaced my Chanel addiction with Isabel Marant! I think I am going to sell one more flap so that I can afford the FOSFO and XACALA when it pops up!!


My deep blue Fosfo's official color is Petrole, in case you're interested 
The Xacala vest and the Xanuco jacket were so well priced back then (2010 SS); even the Xanuco was far below USD3000 (between USD2000 and USD2300). These days, IM's pricing is a whole new story 
Same here about converting from Chanel to IM! Granted, they are not in the same league, but I'm having so much fun with IMs that I don't care about the "downgrade". I do still shop in Chanel, but have confined myself *strictly* to three classic items: tweed jackets, 2.55's and classic flaps. I will also keep my small collection built up in the past 15 years - many of them work wonders with IMs  (I was once so excited to discover from a mag interview that Ms Marant and I have got the same pair of Chanel two-tone Mary Janes!)


----------



## Coreena

Jaded81 said:


> I really wish I had your wardrobe!! Argh I need the Xacala now!!


second that, im also envious! HK has the best wardrobe around... soooo so drool worthy


----------



## hktaitai

Coreena said:


> i think the shoulder pads are okay in the lexy, its not super bulky so you wont look like a rugby player hehehehe





Coreena said:


> you will love it jade ^^ the dunst is so flattering on ^^



Agree to both comments of yours, *Coreena*


----------



## Coreena

hktaitai said:


> My deep blue Fosfo's official color is Petrole, in case you're interested
> The Xacala vest and the Xanuco jacket were so well priced back then (2010 SS); even the Xanuco was far below USD3000 (between USD2000 and USD2300). These days, IM's pricing is a whole new story
> Same here about converting from Chanel to IM! Granted, they are not in the same league, but I'm having so much fun with IMs that I don't care about the "downgrade". I do still shop in Chanel, but have confined myself *strictly* to three classic items: tweed jackets, 2.55's and classic flaps. I will also keep my small collection built up in the past 15 years - many of them work wonders with IMs  (I was once so excited to discover from a mag interview that Ms Marant and I have got the same pair of Chanel two-tone Mary Janes!)


this is off topic, but the chanel flaps which one as a small bag would you say sits nicest on the body and is also functional ^^  i dont know whether to get the s/m, m/l or mini chanel ^^


----------



## hktaitai

Coreena said:


> you look so classy in the Xanuco fur coat, I so love it on you ^^ really so gorgeous Hk





Coreena said:


> second that, im also envious! HK has the best wardrobe around... soooo so drool worthy



It's absolutely sweet of you, *Coreena*, as always


----------



## hktaitai

Coreena said:


> this is off topic, but the chanel flaps which one as a small bag would you say sits nicest on the body and is also functional ^^  i dont know whether to get the s/m, m/l or mini chanel ^^



Hey *Coreena*, I think the small flap (W8" x H5" x D2.5") works for us well.  See pics...

#1 and 2 are worn double-chained, #3 single-chained...

Hope these pics give you some idea how it sits on the body. This is one of my "lunch bags" - big enough for iPhone, powder case, lipstick, car key and small wallet  If you are looking for something "more practical" (=bigger), the classic 2.55 is big enough to accommodate my Kelly wallet (8").

To stay "on topic", the jacket in pics 2 & 3 is another IM: the purple Hola


----------



## shamrock0421

Omigosh.
This is amazing and looks perfect on you!



hktaitai said:


> Hi *Jaded81*, here comes the Fosfo...


----------



## shamrock0421

Amazing!



Amsterdam said:


> Just be patient, you'll find one much cheaper, I got 3 Flana jackets and got them all for much less then USD 2400.
> 
> Here's a pic of my Flana collection:


----------



## shamrock0421

This is perfect on you!



hktaitai said:


> Then, a brown, reversible shearling jacket from 08FW whose name I don't know... with the Xacala...
> 
> Pic 5: brown shearling - suede side
> 
> Pic 6: brown curly shearling side
> 
> Pic 7: brown shearling with Xacala
> 
> Pic 8: brown shearling with Xacala underneath


----------



## shamrock0421

Love this too!!!  


hktaitai said:


> ...and the Keni...
> 
> Pic 1: worn closed
> 
> Pic 2: worn open
> 
> Pic 3: worn with the Xacala
> 
> Pic 4: worn with the Xacala underneath
> 
> 
> Hello, *amacasa*, are you there...?


----------



## shamrock0421

Thanks for all of the amazing pictures.
Fun to wake up and have coffee and look at them!



hktaitai said:


> Hey *Coreena*, I think the small flap (W8" x H5" x D2.5") works for us well. See pics...
> 
> #1 and 2 are worn double-chained, #3 single-chained...
> 
> Hope these pics give you some idea how it sits on the body. This is one of my "lunch bags" - big enough for iPhone, powder case, lipstick, car key and small wallet  If you are looking for something "more practical" (=bigger), the classic 2.55 is big enough to accommodate my Kelly wallet (8").
> 
> To stay "on topic", the jacket in pics 2 & 3 is another IM: the purple Hola


----------



## angelastoel

hktaitai said:


> Hey *Coreena*, I think the small flap (W8" x H5" x D2.5") works for us well.  See pics...
> 
> #1 and 2 are worn double-chained, #3 single-chained...
> 
> Hope these pics give you some idea how it sits on the body. This is one of my "lunch bags" - big enough for iPhone, powder case, lipstick, car key and small wallet  If you are looking for something "more practical" (=bigger), the classic 2.55 is big enough to accommodate my Kelly wallet (8").
> 
> To stay "on topic", the jacket in pics 2 & 3 is another IM: the purple Hola



omg Hktaitai, you made my Sunday-morning with all these amazing pics. The Fosfo, together with the flana were the jackets that made me fall in love with Isabel Marant! I wish to own a blue Fosfo one day, but I have never seen it on ebay, ever... But I should not complain with 2 Flana's.


----------



## hktaitai

shamrock0421 said:


> Omigosh.
> This is amazing and looks perfect on you!





shamrock0421 said:


> This is perfect on you!





shamrock0421 said:


> Love this too!!! *





shamrock0421 said:


> Thanks for all of the amazing pictures.
> Fun to wake up and have coffee and look at them!



Good morning *shamrock* 
Thanks so, so much. It's very sweet of you


----------



## hktaitai

angelastoel said:


> omg Hktaitai, you made my Sunday-morning with all these amazing pics. The Fosfo, together with the flana were the jackets that made me fall in love with Isabel Marant! I wish to own a blue Fosfo one day, but I have never seen it on ebay, ever... But I should not complain with 2 Flana's.



Hi *angel*, thanks a zillion  You are a true sweetie 
You're right, you shouldn't complain - EVERYONE of us is so envious of your two Flana's


----------



## birkingal

Jaded81 said:


> Have you managed to try it on again? How was the itching factor?



I gave it another go recently and boy, the itch was unbearable.


----------



## birkingal

hktaitai said:


> Thanks a zillion *birkingal*, you really know how to make me happy   Love you gal
> You should ban the many beautiful contributors of this thread, but not me, as I'm a victim too



Love ya back!   Give me a holler  if you ever come my way. We'll have  a   and chat about IM and handbags! Well, and other important topics....like how to save the world


----------



## flower71

*hktaitai*, thanks for a bit of sun on this rainy sunday! Amazed at how much IM you have in your closet, and the info about Chanel flaps is quite useful for me too...I think next year will be my splurge on Chanel...
*Amsterdam*, love your collection too...you girls are def queens of IM! *tonkamama*, you're in it too...


----------



## Jayne1

angelastoel said:


> Here pictures with my fred jacket that was a lot cheaper because farfetch put it on the website for 230 intead of 320. Love the tough, but chic look!





hktaitai said:


> Hi *Jaded81*, here comes the Fosfo...





hktaitai said:


> Another shearling jacket...
> 
> Pics 9 & 10: the Zied
> 
> Finally, the Xanuco (*amacasa*, as promised!!! )...
> 
> Pics 11 & 12: the Xanuco, worn with American Apparel cotton vest and 7 with All Mankind Kimmie jeans
> 
> Pic 13 shows the Xacala over the Xanuco - I don't know, maybe some day, some where, it'll be cold enough for me to wear them both at the same time
> 
> Thanks gals for letting me share


Everything is stunning!!!


----------



## juneping

OMG...
*hktaitai* - your IM collection is insane!!...i am drooling...
*amsterdam* - wow, the flana collection is TDF!!


----------



## juneping

hktaitai said:


> My deep blue Fosfo's official color is Petrole, in case you're interested
> The Xacala vest and the Xanuco jacket were so well priced back then (2010 SS); even the Xanuco was far below USD3000 (between USD2000 and USD2300). These days, IM's pricing is a whole new story
> Same here about converting from Chanel to IM! Granted, they are not in the same league, but I'm having so much fun with IMs that I don't care about the "downgrade". I do still shop in Chanel, but have confined myself *strictly* to three classic items: tweed jackets, 2.55's and classic flaps. I will also keep my small collection built up in the past 15 years - many of them work wonders with IMs  (I was once so excited to discover from a mag interview that Ms Marant and I have got the same pair of Chanel two-tone Mary Janes!)



i def think IM's design had some chanel influence in it but with a younger twist. the jacket design is what got me into IM.


----------



## flower71

*juneping*, so true about the jackets...what got me into IM for the last 10 (12 years!) is just that ethnicity and uber cool feel to all of her designs. I have tops from years ago with great prints...(but the cotton was so fragile, I actually ripped a dress while trying to reach for something)


----------



## juneping

^^oh..i am so sorry...that must be very disappointing.


----------



## Amsterdam

*hktaitai*-  you really have the most insane IM collection I've ever seen  and you wear IM so well
Your modeling pics make me want the furs and shearling jacket so bad!
Unfortunately I've never came across any of these items for a reasonable price..


----------



## Petite1010

hktaitai said:


> ...and the Keni...
> 
> Pic 1: worn closed
> 
> Pic 2: worn open
> 
> Pic 3: worn with the Xacala
> 
> Pic 4: worn with the Xacala underneath
> 
> 
> Hello, *amacasa*, are you there...?


HKtaitai, thank you for showing us your absolutely amazing collection!!!!! I am so jealous of your Xacala and Xanuco furs!!!! And you greatly styled them up and down!!! Bravo!!!!!!!!, keep new mod pics coming


----------



## Petite1010

mandicakes said:


> Hi *Petite1010*, I was wondering have you ordered from Moda Operandi before? I'm also registered and was looking to pre-order some pieces but I'm a bit concerned about sizing. Looking to order some pants and the sandals but apparently they only do store credit it you choose to return it if it doesn't fit and don't exchange for other sizes since things are pre-ordered. So it is true I can only use credit on future trunk shows? Hmm....
> 
> Also I'm a standard US 6 in shoes but some of IM's size 36's I've found to be large lately and they have either said they run TTS or small.  I saw you have a little size too in shoes so I think we will have to wait and see if they've corrected the sizing issues. Crossing fingers for us
> 
> *Angelstoel* I'm in love with your Felix jacket  What an absolute stunner!


Hi Mandicakes, no I didn't purchase anything from MO, cause I am more than sure that prices will be more reasonable when spring comes as well as yeah, sizing issue is a big problem with IM. So I prefer to wait till most of the items appear on NAP to be able to try them on and return without any problems if it won't fit. Not to mention that this season NAP increased IM assortment, so I more than sure they will receive the bigger part of SS12 collection. Not to mention that I am outside of EU, so I can get the new collection with almost 20 discount - VAT exclusive! So let's not be in a hurry and fingers crossed her new shoes will RUN SMALL!!!!


----------



## flower71

juneping said:


> ^^oh..i am so sorry...that must be very disappointing.


I know, i was so sorry that the quality of the material was so rubbish...Now when i buy IM I always make sure it'll be loose enough (I take a size 2) to make sure nothing happens. I also check with the inner linings to make sure I won't get an itch...just like *birkingal*
I realised that the Ina isn't for me although I love the look; I got the Temeo cardi instead
http://cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/170905/170905_ou_mt2.jpg


----------



## Amsterdam

*Flower71-* Did you receive the Ginko blouse yet, I just found one on *bay for a very good price, but it's a size 2 and I normally wear size 1. Is it TTS?


----------



## am2022

hktaitai....  i just woke up...

and what a nice ensemble to wake up to...

im coming home next month but didn't pass by hongkong and got my ticket 5 days ago..

now i think i need to pass by hongkong so i can raid your closet...   esp the furs!!!

love love everything and i won't mind MORE pics of anything!



hktaitai said:


> ...and the Keni...
> 
> Pic 1: worn closed
> 
> Pic 2: worn open
> 
> Pic 3: worn with the Xacala
> 
> Pic 4: worn with the Xacala underneath
> 
> 
> Hello, *amacasa*, are you there...?


----------



## KristyDarling

flower71 said:


> I know, i was so sorry that the quality of the material was so rubbish...Now when i buy IM I always make sure it'll be loose enough (I take a size 2) to make sure nothing happens. I also check with the inner linings to make sure I won't get an itch...just like *birkingal*
> I realised that the Ina isn't for me although I love the look; I got the Temeo cardi instead
> http://cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/170905/170905_ou_mt2.jpg



OMG I have been hemming and hawing over the Temeo for more than a month now! I was hoping someone here would take the plunge first and then tell me all about it.   Which color did you get? Is it itchy? Do you love it? Please, I want to hear EVERYTHING that you think about the Temeo!  (mod pics would be awesome too, if you are so inclined!)


----------



## KristyDarling

*hktaitai *and *Amsterdam* -- THANK YOU for the recent motherlode of photos! You are always so helpful to your fellow IM fans!!


----------



## flower71

Amsterdam said:


> *Flower71-* Did you receive the Ginko blouse yet, I just found one on *bay for a very good price, but it's a size 2 and I normally wear size 1. Is it TTS?


Hey amsterdam, my ginko blouse is  TTS, I got a size 2 (I could have taken the size 1 but I am tall and I hate short tops ). Also, it's a loose fitting so I don't think it'll be too big, but it depends on your body shape and height I think.


----------



## flower71

KristyDarling said:


> OMG I have been hemming and hawing over the Temeo for more than a month now! I was hoping someone here would take the plunge first and then tell me all about it.   Which color did you get? Is it itchy? Do you love it? Please, I want to hear EVERYTHING that you think about the Temeo!  (mod pics would be awesome too, if you are so inclined!)


OMG, Kristy, I was telling myself , no don't get it, much too overpriced etc...but I kept thinking of how it could complement my outfits AND it'll be an investment piece for years to come...It's so comfy, no itch whatsoever BUT it's mohair (80% at least) so watch out with dark colours...I'd say that's the main downpoint to this cardi but hey, it's gorgy!
Oh, I got the cream/white colour, size 1 (it sizes big, even the size 0 was fine on me). I am soooo banned now


----------



## KristyDarling

flower71 said:


> OMG, Kristy, I was telling myself , no don't get it, much too overpriced etc...but I kept thinking of how it could complement my outfits AND it'll be an investment piece for years to come...It's so comfy, no itch whatsoever BUT it's mohair (80% at least) so watch out with dark colours...I'd say that's the main downpoint to this cardi but hey, it's gorgy!
> Oh, I got the cream/white colour, size 1 (it sizes big, even the size 0 was fine on me). I am soooo banned now



Thank you SO much for your review, flower! I would get the black one from NAP (cream is sold out)....I'm wondering what is your concern about the dark color? Like you said, it's so basic, and seems very expensive for something so simple. Just want to make sure I consider everything before splurging on this piece! TIA!


----------



## flower71

KristyDarling said:


> Thank you SO much for your review, flower! I would get the black one from NAP (cream is sold out)....I'm wondering what is your concern about the dark color? Like you said, it's so basic, and seems very expensive for something so simple. Just want to make sure I consider everything before splurging on this piece! TIA!


I meant that with it being in mohair, mine is cream so it leaves fibers on dark colours. Yours being black, if you wear light colours, you'll be having blck fibers on light colours. I don't know if I'm clear though...You know if you don't like it, you can send it back...NAP is expensive but at least the returns are the best...I know what you went through for a month, I went through the same dilemna!


----------



## foxie-pooh

Has anyone gotten their mamum/maeva furs yet? I'm so excited for their arrival!


----------



## Amsterdam

flower71 said:


> Hey amsterdam, my ginko blouse is  TTS, I got a size 2 (I could have taken the size 1 but I am tall and I hate short tops ). Also, it's a loose fitting so I don't think it'll be too big, but it depends on your body shape and height I think.



I think size 2 will be ok then, I'm also quite tall and also can't stand it if a top is short.  Please post mod pics, can't wait to see it on!


----------



## flower71

Amsterdam said:


> I think size 2 will be ok then, I'm also quite tall and also can't stand it if a top is short.  Please post mod pics, can't wait to see it on!


Promise to post pics. I hope it'll be ok for you!


----------



## KristyDarling

flower71 said:


> I meant that with it being in mohair, mine is cream so it leaves fibers on dark colours. Yours being black, if you wear light colours, you'll be having blck fibers on light colours. I don't know if I'm clear though...You know if you don't like it, you can send it back...NAP is expensive but at least the returns are the best...I know what you went through for a month, I went through the same dilemna!



Ah, I see! Thank you for explaining!  I've never owned anything in mohair - it's helpful to know that it could shed and leave behind fibers. Something to consider, hmmmm.


----------



## flower71

KristyDarling said:


> Ah, I see! Thank you for explaining!  I've never owned anything in mohair - it's helpful to know that it could shed and leave behind fibers. Something to consider, hmmmm.


This is for me a big problem when I see mohair in any garment...but there are clothes that hold the fibers more and hopefully, this cardi will be the one!


----------



## schadenfreude

Isabelfan said:


> The gary's small to fit but very elastic and stretchable. I'd advise a size 2 so you can button comfortably. I also found the jkt slightly smaller after dry cleaning. Could be my dry cleaner! But size 1 may work for you since you are small framed! It would be tight but stretchable. Hope this helps.



Can we revisit the Gary fit? I don't have any IM so not sure how the sizing runs. I usually wear a small in tops, 4 to 6 in jackets. Would a size 2 work for me?


----------



## Twinklette

I think size 2 might be too small - I have it in a size 2 and I normally wear a US2, my thoughts is go with a 3 but maybe others can give their thoughts?


----------



## Jaded81

Oh wow, congrats.. it looks beautiful!!!




flower71 said:


> OMG, Kristy, I was telling myself , no don't get it, much too overpriced etc...but I kept thinking of how it could complement my outfits AND it'll be an investment piece for years to come...It's so comfy, no itch whatsoever BUT it's mohair (80% at least) so watch out with dark colours...I'd say that's the main downpoint to this cardi but hey, it's gorgy!
> Oh, I got the cream/white colour, size 1 (it sizes big, even the size 0 was fine on me). I am soooo banned now


----------



## Jaded81

Oh darn! I guess I might have to cross that one off my list! I have extremely sensitive skin and find many things which other people do not find itchy, itchy!!




birkingal said:


> I gave it another go recently and boy, the itch was unbearable.


----------



## tonkamama

flower71 said:


> *hktaitai*, thanks for a bit of sun on this rainy sunday! Amazed at how much IM you have in your closet, and the info about Chanel flaps is quite useful for me too...I think next year will be my splurge on Chanel...
> *Amsterdam*, love your collection too...you girls are def queens of IM! *tonkamama*, you're in it too...


*flower71 ~* oh sweetie thank you so much for including me ...  I am slow but focus ..paying close attention and   everyone's collection!!


----------



## Jaded81

Thank you so much for that additional info!!

I really do hope I will be able to find the Xacala vest in a size 0 at a reasonable price!!





hktaitai said:


> My deep blue Fosfo's official color is Petrole, in case you're interested
> The Xacala vest and the Xanuco jacket were so well priced back then (2010 SS); even the Xanuco was far below USD3000 (between USD2000 and USD2300). These days, IM's pricing is a whole new story
> Same here about converting from Chanel to IM! Granted, they are not in the same league, but I'm having so much fun with IMs that I don't care about the "downgrade". I do still shop in Chanel, but have confined myself *strictly* to three classic items: tweed jackets, 2.55's and classic flaps. I will also keep my small collection built up in the past 15 years - many of them work wonders with IMs  (I was once so excited to discover from a mag interview that Ms Marant and I have got the same pair of Chanel two-tone Mary Janes!)


----------



## Jaded81

I hope not! heheh 



Coreena said:


> i think the shoulder pads are okay in the lexy, its not super bulky so you wont look like a rugby player hehehehe


----------



## Jaded81

I hope so!! Am still waiting for the seller to ship it! I am so anxious to receive it!!





Coreena said:


> you will love it jade ^^ the dunst is so flattering on ^^


----------



## Jaded81

Trust me I will!!! Can't wait to raid your closet and see how gorgeous you are in person! 



hktaitai said:


> Yes, Jade, the Xacala is lovely and very versatile  I'm sorry happy you like it
> Certainly! Do PM me when you're around


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> i def think IM's design had some chanel influence in it but with a younger twist. the jacket design is what got me into IM.


*juneping ~* totally agree...  the other day I was in Chanel checking out new season (I was hoping to find a simple design shorter tweed jacket) ... SA & I were chatting as usual, all of sudden she noticed my IM and we started talking about IM jackets vs Chanel Jacket (I was wearing my Hoani jacket)  Of course, in our mind, Chanel is such a classic icon cannot be replaced :worthy:, but we were talking and agreeing how wonderful IM jackets are and getting one Chanel Jacket means we could be getting at least 3 of July (or similar) or 6 ~ 7 of the Hoani ... totally get our hard earned money worth...


----------



## hktaitai

tonkamama said:


> *juneping ~* totally agree...  the other day I was in Chanel checking out new season (I was hoping to find a simple design shorter tweed jacket) ... SA & I were chatting as usual, all of sudden she noticed my IM and we started talking about IM jackets vs Chanel Jacket (I was wearing my Hoani jacket)  Of course, in our mind, Chanel is such a classic icon cannot be replaced :worthy:, but we were talking and agreeing how wonderful IM jackets are and getting one Chanel Jacket means we could be getting at least 3 of July (or similar) or 6 ~ 7 of the Hoani ... totally get our hard earned money worth...



EXACTLY, *tonka*! As much as Chanel is definitely irreplaceable, IM is so appealing in many ways. The other day I was paying at the IM store and when I looked at the total for the 4 items I bought, I was like, gosh, it's not even enough for a sleeve of any of this season's Chanel jackets!


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> *juneping ~* totally agree...  the other day I was in Chanel checking out new season (I was hoping to find a simple design shorter tweed jacket) ... SA & I were chatting as usual, all of sudden she noticed my IM and we started talking about IM jackets vs Chanel Jacket (I was wearing my Hoani jacket)  Of course, in our mind, Chanel is such a classic icon cannot be replaced :worthy:, but we were talking and agreeing how wonderful IM jackets are and getting one Chanel Jacket means we could be getting at least 3 of July (or similar) or 6 ~ 7 of the Hoani ... totally get our hard earned money worth...



..sorry i don't mean to laugh..but my first reaction was aren't you on a ban....


----------



## hktaitai

Jaded81 said:


> Trust me I will!!! Can't wait to raid your closet and see how gorgeous you are in person!



:giggles:


----------



## hktaitai

Jaded81 said:


> Thank you so much for that additional info!!
> 
> I really do hope I will be able to find the Xacala vest in a size 0 at a reasonable price!!



I'll PM you right away if I ever see one, promise


----------



## Jaded81

Awh, thank you! You are so sweet!!




hktaitai said:


> I'll PM you right away if I ever see one, promise


----------



## hktaitai

amacasa said:


> hktaitai....  i just woke up...
> 
> and what a nice ensemble to wake up to...
> 
> im coming home next month but didn't pass by hongkong and got my ticket 5 days ago..
> 
> now i think i need to pass by hongkong so i can raid your closet...   esp the furs!!!
> 
> love love everything and i won't mind MORE pics of anything!



Thanks loads *amacasa* 

Oh, I've so hoped you'll stop by Hong Kong since you first mentioned your trip to Asia...  Please try harder, darling


----------



## Jaded81

hktaitai said:


> :giggles:


----------



## hktaitai

Petite1010 said:


> HKtaitai, thank you for showing us your absolutely amazing collection!!!!! I am so jealous of your Xacala and Xanuco furs!!!! And you greatly styled them up and down!!! Bravo!!!!!!!!, keep new mod pics coming



Thanks heaps *Petite1010* 
So glad you enjoyed the pics and like the furs


----------



## Jaded81

I used to want a Chanel jacket so badly but it was so much out of my price range! I am totally going to use that logic to my future IM purchases! 



tonkamama said:


> *juneping ~* totally agree...  the other day I was in Chanel checking out new season (I was hoping to find a simple design shorter tweed jacket) ... SA & I were chatting as usual, all of sudden she noticed my IM and we started talking about IM jackets vs Chanel Jacket (I was wearing my Hoani jacket)  Of course, in our mind, Chanel is such a classic icon cannot be replaced :worthy:, but we were talking and agreeing how wonderful IM jackets are and getting one Chanel Jacket means we could be getting at least 3 of July (or similar) or 6 ~ 7 of the Hoani ... totally get our hard earned money worth...


----------



## hktaitai

juneping said:


> i def think IM's design had some chanel influence in it but with a younger twist. the jacket design is what got me into IM.



Agree with you entirely, *juneping* 

IM's jackets are one of the best discoveries of the century, no? 

But, interestingly, for me the addiction started with Ms Marant's linen tees. Over the years I've accumulated, like, 20 already. And the number is on the increase, hehe


----------



## hktaitai

Jayne1 said:


> Everything is stunning!!!



Thanks loads *Jayne1*


----------



## hktaitai

birkingal said:


> Love ya back!   Give me a holler  if you ever come my way. We'll have  a   and chat about IM and handbags! Well, and other important topics....like how to save the world



Certainly!!!!  
I'm coming!!!!  (next summer I guess )


----------



## hktaitai

Jaded81 said:


> I used to want a Chanel jacket so badly but it was so much out of my price range! I am totally going to use that logic to my future IM purchases!



This sounds perfectly reasonable :giggles:


----------



## hktaitai

Amsterdam said:


> *hktaitai*-  you really have the most insane IM collection I've ever seen  and you wear IM so well
> Your modeling pics make me want the furs and shearling jacket so bad!
> Unfortunately I've never came across any of these items for a reasonable price..



Thanks a million *Amsterdam* :kiss:  Ms Marant's furs and shearlings are awfully gorgeous.  Hope you'll find one you love really soon


----------



## hktaitai

KristyDarling said:


> *hktaitai *and *Amsterdam* -- THANK YOU for the recent motherlode of photos! You are always so helpful to your fellow IM fans!!



Thanks so very much *KristyDarling* Glad you enjoyed the pics


----------



## Coreena

hktaitai said:


> Hey *Coreena*, I think the small flap (W8" x H5" x D2.5") works for us well.  See pics...
> 
> #1 and 2 are worn double-chained, #3 single-chained...
> 
> Hope these pics give you some idea how it sits on the body. This is one of my "lunch bags" - big enough for iPhone, powder case, lipstick, car key and small wallet  If you are looking for something "more practical" (=bigger), the classic 2.55 is big enough to accommodate my Kelly wallet (8").
> 
> To stay "on topic", the jacket in pics 2 & 3 is another IM: the purple Hola


Thanks for the pics HK ^^ your hola and chanel are to TDF ^^ I agree that size is perfect  I have to wait for my SA to return and get her to do mod pics of the smaller bags. .... I want a classic that will last me over the years  I hate that there is no chanel here, so I can go in and try them on....  lucky ive got you tho ^^ You're such a darling


----------



## schadenfreude

Twinklette said:


> I think size 2 might be too small - I have it in a size 2 and I normally wear a US2, my thoughts is go with a 3 but maybe others can give their thoughts?



I appreciate the insight. I don't want it to be skintight for sure. I know the Gary is supposed to be stretchy, but I think I'll hold out for a 3 to pop up on the Bay.


----------



## hktaitai

schadenfreude said:


> Can we revisit the Gary fit? I don't have any IM so not sure how the sizing runs. I usually wear a small in tops, 4 to 6 in jackets. Would a size 2 work for me?



Hi *schadenfreude* as far as the Gary's sizing is concerned I'm with *Isabelfan*. It runs small but is quite stretchable; size 2 should work well on one who wears US4 in jackets, unless she has very muscle-y arms (the fabric is very clingy, which is not exactly flattering for large arms!). But of course *Twinlette* is right too - since it is so stretchy a size 3 will definitely work as well!!!


----------



## schadenfreude

I'm not muscle-y for sure but I am busty... so maybe the 2 would work? Argh. So confused.


----------



## hktaitai

Coreena said:


> Thanks for the pics HK ^^ your hola and chanel are to TDF ^^ I agree that size is perfect  I have to wait for my SA to return and get her to do mod pics of the smaller bags. .... I want a classic that will last me over the years  I hate that there is no chanel here, so I can go in and try them on....  lucky ive got you tho ^^ You're such a darling



I thought you are in Sydney...?  Too bad you can't try on the classic in person   Anyway, you being small-framed will no doubt find the small flap a nice fit to your style  
Have you decided if you want one in leather or tweed?  Perhaps to start with a leather one first - though I reckon sometimes it's hard to resist those more seasonal fabric ones, like the one I showed in the pics  Anyhow, best of luck in finding one that you love


----------



## hktaitai

schadenfreude said:


> I'm not muscle-y for sure but I am busty... so maybe the 2 would work? Argh. So confused.



So true, IM sizing could be confusing.  It takes a lot of trial and error 

If you are slim-armed yet busty and want to wear the Gary closed, then you'd better go for a 3.  But if you prefer wearing it open (I do), then a 2 should be good enough.  HTH


----------



## Coreena

hktaitai said:


> I thought you are in Sydney...?  Too bad you can't try on the classic in person   Anyway, you being small-framed will no doubt find the small flap a nice fit to your style
> Have you decided if you want one in leather or tweed?  Perhaps to start with a leather one first - though I reckon sometimes it's hard to resist those more seasonal fabric ones, like the one I showed in the pics  Anyhow, best of luck in finding one that you love


No, tho i wish I was hehe ... I&#8217;m from Perth, Hk  I know Its really sad. I heard somewhere that Chanel is maybe opening up a store in 12 months over here. Let&#8217;s hope so, for now I have to mail order. Not the same experience but all well. Every single bag I&#8217;ve received from them have been in perfect condition and always nicely wrapped up ..... I&#8217;m leaning towards to the s/m classic flap or the new mini (it looks really cute ^^ but I don&#8217;t think it stocked in Australia as yet. ... Its so hard to choose a seasonal bag because I cant try it on or feel it  so I just tend to choose the classics  I have nearly all of them but a mini and small/medium so one of those will complete my collection  ... 

Hey HK what is the fit like for the flana? I have a friend that wants to possible sell hers to me but its a size 2... I&#8217;m a size 1 in the Reilly/july jacket.... thanks love


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> ..sorry i don't mean to laugh..but my first reaction was aren't you on a ban....


I know...  I am so bad :shame:    My SA did not think the same way ...


----------



## Jaded81

Oh wow, not sure how I managed to miss this post! LOVE that reissue flap!!





hktaitai said:


> Hey *Coreena*, I think the small flap (W8" x H5" x D2.5") works for us well.  See pics...
> 
> #1 and 2 are worn double-chained, #3 single-chained...
> 
> Hope these pics give you some idea how it sits on the body. This is one of my "lunch bags" - big enough for iPhone, powder case, lipstick, car key and small wallet  If you are looking for something "more practical" (=bigger), the classic 2.55 is big enough to accommodate my Kelly wallet (8").
> 
> To stay "on topic", the jacket in pics 2 & 3 is another IM: the purple Hola


----------



## berries

Petite1010 said:


> Hi Berries, can you also let me know the length of the sole in cm, when they will send you this info. I would give these babies a try if they really small to size.


the people at MO emailed me back saying the shoes haven't even gone into production yet so they don't have the insole measurement.  But I asked them to verify that the Fr6 is indeed a US5..  So hopefully it is..


----------



## Petite1010

berries said:


> the people at MO emailed me back saying the shoes haven't even gone into production yet so they don't have the insole measurement. But I asked them to verify that the Fr6 is indeed a US5.. So hopefully it is..


 
Thanks Berries! pls PM me when they will answer just for information, though I think I will wait till this gorgies will appper in stores to be able to try it on and return if big. Thanks!!!


----------



## mandicakes

Petite1010 said:


> Hi Mandicakes, no I didn't purchase anything from MO, cause I am more than sure that prices will be more reasonable when spring comes as well as yeah, sizing issue is a big problem with IM. So I prefer to wait till most of the items appear on NAP to be able to try them on and return without any problems if it won't fit. Not to mention that this season NAP increased IM assortment, so I more than sure they will receive the bigger part of SS12 collection. Not to mention that I am outside of EU, so I can get the new collection with almost 20 discount - VAT exclusive! So let's not be in a hurry and fingers crossed her new shoes will RUN SMALL!!!!


 
Yes I agree with you. I'd been pondering over the pre-orders the past few days but being in Australia if I order from the EU I'll get the VAT excluded too which will end up cheaper. It's so hard not to get over excited with IM!  Smaller shoes would be fantastic. It would be nice to actually fit a pair properly for a change. Crossing fingers for us both


----------



## mandicakes

schadenfreude said:


> I'm not muscle-y for sure but I am busty... so maybe the 2 would work? Argh. So confused.


 
Thought I would jump into this chain re the sizing of the Gary. I'm a US 2-4 (but busty , more a size US 4 to be honest in the tops due to that factor) and I took the size 2 in the Gary just to make sure there was enough room for the more floaty look rather than clingy. The arms are great and not too tight. A size 3 would look too big on me though. I hope this helps a little


----------



## birkingal

Jaded81 said:


> Oh darn! I guess I might have to cross that one off my list! I have extremely sensitive skin and find many things which other people do not find itchy, itchy!!



I was really disappointed  and my lovely SA kept muttering about the lack of lining as well. The Lexy and other jackets which I'd purchased are fab but this one..... I was in agony. However, I didn't have a problem with her merino wool jumpers.


----------



## birkingal

hktaitai said:


> Certainly!!!!
> I'm coming!!!!  (next summer I guess )



YAAAAYYYYYY! Looking forward to seeing you!


----------



## birkingal

flower71 said:


> I know, i was so sorry that the quality of the material was so rubbish...Now when i buy IM I always make sure it'll be loose enough (I take a size 2) to make sure nothing happens. I also check with the inner linings to make sure I won't get an itch...just like *birkingal*
> I realised that the Ina isn't for me although I love the look; I got the Temeo cardi instead
> http://cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/170905/170905_ou_mt2.jpg




:lolots:I reminded myself of a monkey I was saw scratching itself incessantly :shame:


----------



## birkingal

hktaitai said:


> Hey *Coreena*, I think the small flap (W8" x H5" x D2.5") works for us well.  See pics...
> 
> #1 and 2 are worn double-chained, #3 single-chained...
> 
> Hope these pics give you some idea how it sits on the body. This is one of my "lunch bags" - big enough for iPhone, powder case, lipstick, car key and small wallet  If you are looking for something "more practical" (=bigger), the classic 2.55 is big enough to accommodate my Kelly wallet (8").
> 
> To stay "on topic", the jacket in pics 2 & 3 is another IM: the purple Hola




I know I should be looking at the Chanel bag but I was too mesmerised by your Hola. REALLY REALLY want one!


----------



## birkingal

hktaitai said:


> ...and the Keni...
> 
> Pic 1: worn closed
> 
> Pic 2: worn open
> 
> Pic 3: worn with the Xacala
> 
> Pic 4: worn with the Xacala underneath



WOW! How did I miss this??! The Fosfo jacket is divine! Oooooh, you're dangerous for me. Makes me want to spend all my money.


----------



## hktaitai

hktaitai said:


> Another shearling jacket...
> Pics 9 & 10: the Zied
> Finally, the Xanuco (*amacasa*, as promised!!! )...
> Pics 11 & 12: the Xanuco, worn with American Apparel cotton vest and 7 with All Mankind Kimmie jeans
> Pic 13 shows the Xacala over the Xanuco - I don't know, maybe some day, some where, it'll be cold enough for me to wear them both at the same time
> Thanks gals for letting me share



I don't know how this happened, but I FORGOT my Michal shearling jacket :shame:... 

So, I took two pics just now...


----------



## hktaitai

Coreena said:


> Hey HK what is the fit like for the flana? I have a friend that wants to possible sell hers to me but its a size 2... Im a size 1 in the Reilly/july jacket.... thanks love


It's kinda like the July, but the fabric (unlined linen) is more flexible than the July's fully-lined cotton. Unfortunately for me, my Flana and Fosfo are both size 1, ie one size bigger than my usual, so honestly I don't think I carry them that well   How I wished mine are in 0! Anyway, if you think the size 1 Flana and Fosfo look OK on me, then, don't miss your friend's size 2 Flana. Just don't expect it'd fit like your July


----------



## hktaitai

Jaded81 said:


> Oh wow, not sure how I managed to miss this post! LOVE that reissue flap!!



Many thanks dear Jade


----------



## hktaitai

birkingal said:


> I know I should be looking at the Chanel bag but I was too mesmerised by your Hola. REALLY REALLY want one!



 *birkingal* Do you like the Hola in purple or fuchsia more? The purple one is adorned with turquoise beads, and the fuchsia one white beads. I consider myself extremely luckygot have acquired both, especially the fuchsia one which was actually a pre-order of someone else at the flagship store but she found the zero size a teeny bit too tight. Lucky for me


----------



## hktaitai

birkingal said:


> WOW! How did I miss this??! The Fosfo jacket is divine! Oooooh, you're dangerous for me. Makes me want to spend all my money.


:giggles: If money can buy us happiness, why not  Let's keep buying!!!


----------



## Brigitte031

tonkamama said:


> Not yet, I normally do my on-line shopping at night... #1 I am not busy with work stuff and my doggies ..  #2 I can think more clearly with a glass of red wine (very important!)



Ohhh man. I usually shop at night, too... and that's how I get into trouble! Most things seem like a good idea late at night right?



vancitygirl said:


> Hey Brigette031,
> 
> I was thinking about preordering the same top.  Just wondering what size do you wear normally and what size did you preorder? I am totally clueless, i hope to get the right size.  Thx!!



Sizing is all over the place for Marant from what I hear... I only own the Pooka burnout tee in size 2 so I ordered the mesh tank in "medium" on MO.


----------



## Coreena

hktaitai said:


> I don't know how this happened, but I FORGOT my Michal shearling jacket :shame:...
> 
> So, I took two pics just now...


Oooo oh I love you Michel Jacket HK ^^ How adorable are you!


----------



## Coreena

hktaitai said:


> It's kinda like the July, but the fabric (unlined linen) is more flexible than the July's fully-lined cotton. Unfortunately for me, my Flana and Fosfo are both size 1, ie one size bigger than my usual, so honestly I don't think I carry them that well   How I wished mine are in 0! Anyway, if you think the size 1 Flana and Fosfo look OK on me, then, don't miss your friend's size 2 Flana. Just don't expect it'd fit like your July


My July is in a size 1 and  its a good fit. I find all the jackets after a while loosen so you want it fitted so it can loosen nicely and fit perfectly  Really undecided on what to do HK XP Im scared i will buy it and then a size 1 will turn up Doh. ... you know life can be like that sometimes.. but then if I forgo this I may never get it again once I let this go ... what a dilemma lol ..

hmmm I should sleep on it... I want it to be fitted and I dont want to have it take it in. Its so delicate with all the intricute beading and detailings.. it would be a shame to alter it ... what if it doesnt look the same afterwards.... decisions ...decisions


----------



## Coreena

hktaitai said:


> :giggles: If money can buy us happiness, why not  Let's keep buying!!!


i second that! You cant take it with you so might as well spend it!


----------



## Coreena

I hope its everything you dreamed it would be and more 



Jaded81 said:


> I hope so!! Am still waiting for the seller to ship it! I am so anxious to receive it!!


----------



## angelastoel

here are some pictures from my IM collection, today the knitted jacket, I had a hard time, because of the weather and i am still not happy with the colours from the third picture, however here they are!






















and does anybody know the name of the third (red) jacket, I would love to know!


----------



## tb-purselover

hktaitai said:


> I don't know how this happened, but I FORGOT my Michal shearling jacket :shame:...
> 
> So, I took two pics just now...



Oh hktaitai!!! I finally had a chance to catch up on this thread and you collection of IM is outstanding! I wish I could see your closet, it must be like heaven. Thank you so much for taking the time to post your pieces. 

My this thread is going so FAST!


----------



## tb-purselover

As always angel, just beautiful. I love all your IM jackets!



angelastoel said:


> here are some pictures from my IM collection, today the knitted jacket, I had a hard time, because of the weather and i am still not happy with the colours from the third picture, however here they are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and does anybody know the name of the third (red) jacket, I would love to know!


----------



## am2022

Hey "C". Loving this once again
You look too adorable as you are a petite little thing and IM just fits you to a T!!!
More more mod pics please!!!


hktaitai said:


> I don't know how this happened, but I FORGOT my Michal shearling jacket :shame:...
> 
> So, I took two pics just now...


----------



## Renske87

I love this silk top and it's supposed to be from Isabel Marant. Does anyone recognize this shirt?


----------



## birkingal

hktaitai said:


> *birkingal* Do you like the Hola in purple or fuchsia more? The purple one is adorned with turquoise beads, and the fuchsia one white beads. I consider myself extremely luckygot have acquired both, especially the fuchsia one which was actually a pre-order of someone else at the flagship store but she found the zero size a teeny bit too tight. Lucky for me



I REALLY REALLY want the purple Hola. I guess my best bet is eBay. I've always have a weakness for turquoise. It really shines against the purple background.


----------



## juneping

*hktaitai, angela,*

thanks for sharing!! man....i wanna play in your closets.....


----------



## am2022

wow.. your flana collection!!!




Amsterdam said:


> *Flower71-* Did you receive the Ginko blouse yet, I just found one on *bay for a very good price, but it's a size 2 and I normally wear size 1. Is it TTS?


----------



## amoree

does anyone know if the prices in the Paris IM boutiques are cheaper?  Can anyone reccommend a French mailforwarding service to Australia?


----------



## Jayne1

angelastoel said:


> here are some pictures from my IM collection, today the knitted jacket, I had a hard time, because of the weather and i am still not happy with the colours from the third picture, however here they are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and does anybody know the name of the third (red) jacket, I would love to know!


Fabulous!!


----------



## Jaded81

I am so sorry to hear that. I think that jacket is gorgeous too, but no point buying it if it is going to make you suffer, right? 



birkingal said:


> I was really disappointed  and my lovely SA kept muttering about the lack of lining as well. The Lexy and other jackets which I'd purchased are fab but this one..... I was in agony. However, I didn't have a problem with her merino wool jumpers.


----------



## Jaded81

Oh my gosh, thank you for all the eye candy. One day I hope to acquire some beautiful jackets of my own!!



angelastoel said:


> here are some pictures from my IM collection, today the knitted jacket, I had a hard time, because of the weather and i am still not happy with the colours from the third picture, however here they are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and does anybody know the name of the third (red) jacket, I would love to know!


----------



## Jaded81

You are totally killing me with all your pics!! But in a good way!! 




hktaitai said:


> I don't know how this happened, but I FORGOT my Michal shearling jacket :shame:...
> 
> So, I took two pics just now...


----------



## Jaded81

Looks like this sale is not going to go through. This was a personal transaction via paypal. A very long story, but I guess I will find out by noon tomorrow (Singapore time).

Gosh I have the worst of luck with IM items *sob*

Fingers crossed that I will not have any problems with the Lexy jacket I purchased outside ebay.

I have sold items via paypal before but have always had very happy customers. This is the first time I have purchased items via paypal and am very nervous. If this doesn't turn out well, never again!

Ladies please wish me luck!!!! 



Coreena said:


> I hope its everything you dreamed it would be and more


----------



## Jaded81

In the meantime, I have taken a couple more mod pics of my Crista jacket. I have it up for sale, but I do love it so much.

I know I have asked this before, but please tell me if it looks too big/boxy on me?!?!

Should I keep it? If yes, should I have it taken in? How would you suggest I style it? 

Thank you so much!


----------



## Jaded81

All your opinions mean alot to me  (my hubby says it looks perfect, but I told him he is a guy... what does he know? I will ask my girls in TPF what they think again )


----------



## am2022

i love the crista on you... and if you love it as well but feel its too big, then maybe a little bit of nip and tuck there will do the trick?
i think you should have Hktaitai advise you as she had her Keni taken in as well and that's a leather jacket...
GOod luck on the lexy... keeping my fingers crossed for you as well!


----------



## schadenfreude

hktaitai said:


> So true, IM sizing could be confusing.  It takes a lot of trial and error
> 
> If you are slim-armed yet busty and want to wear the Gary closed, then you'd better go for a 3.  But if you prefer wearing it open (I do), then a 2 should be good enough.  HTH



Argh! I'm really confused. I'm a 36C-ish, average armed size small or 4/6. Will probably wear Gary open as opposed to closed, and probably only over thin pieces such as tanks and whatnot since our winters are mild. ??? 2 or 3? How much does the fabric stretch? Is it strictly dry clean only, or could I get it wet, stretch it, and lay it flat if I needed some extra room?


----------



## tonkamama

Jaded81 said:


> In the meantime, I have taken a couple more mod pics of my Crista jacket. I have it up for sale, but I do love it so much.
> 
> I know I have asked this before, but please tell me if it looks too big/boxy on me?!?!
> 
> Should I keep it? If yes, should I have it taken in? How would you suggest I style it?
> 
> Thank you so much!


Love your Crista!!  Like amacasa suggested...  a good Tailor will do the trick for you.


----------



## Jaded81

Thanks *Amacasa* and *Tonkamama*!

So you ladies think I should take it in?


----------



## KristyDarling

Jaded81 said:


> In the meantime, I have taken a couple more mod pics of my Crista jacket. I have it up for sale, but I do love it so much.
> 
> I know I have asked this before, but please tell me if it looks too big/boxy on me?!?!
> 
> Should I keep it? If yes, should I have it taken in? How would you suggest I style it?
> 
> Thank you so much!



I actually think it looks perfect on you!!! To my eye, it doesn't look ill-fitting or too large at all. It was meant to be a boxy jacket. The shoulder line is perfect, and that's usually a good indicator of fit. What part of it feels large to you?


----------



## flower71

pics as promised . Amsterdam, the ginko blouse size 2
KristyDarling, Temeo cardi last pic with my dickers and daughter (wondering what the heck is my mama doing??)


----------



## flower71

*Jaded*, you look wonderful with your Crista jacket. I don't mind it being a tad big (if you can have it adjusted, that'l be awesome but if not, girl you rock the jacket anyway!) I am with DH all the way...


----------



## tonkamama

flower71 said:


> pics as promised . Amsterdam, the ginko blouse size 2
> KristyDarling, Temeo cardi last pic with my dickers and daughter (wondering what the heck is my mama doing??)


Your Ginko blouse & Temeo cardi are TDF!!!  

Your DD is sooo cute!!!


----------



## hktaitai

Coreena said:


> Oooo oh I love you Michel Jacket HK ^^ How adorable are you!



Thanks darling * Coreena*


----------



## hktaitai

Coreena said:


> My July is in a size 1 and  its a good fit. I find all the jackets after a while loosen so you want it fitted so it can loosen nicely and fit perfectly  Really undecided on what to do HK XP Im scared i will buy it and then a size 1 will turn up Doh. ... you know life can be like that sometimes.. but then if I forgo this I may never get it again once I let this go ... what a dilemma lol ..
> 
> hmmm I should sleep on it... I want it to be fitted and I dont want to have it take it in. Its so delicate with all the intricute beading and detailings.. it would be a shame to alter it ... what if it doesnt look the same afterwards.... decisions ...decisions



Sigh... What a dilemma... I hope you'll figure it out soon enough


----------



## hktaitai

tb-purselover said:


> Oh hktaitai!!! I finally had a chance to catch up on this thread and you collection of IM is outstanding! I wish I could see your closet, it must be like heaven. Thank you so much for taking the time to post your pieces.
> 
> My this thread is going so FAST!



Thanks heaps *tb*  You've made my day


----------



## hktaitai

amacasa said:


> Hey "C". Loving this once again
> You look too adorable as you are a petite little thing and IM just fits you to a T!!!
> More more mod pics please!!!



Thanks so much dear *A* :giggles: Hope you'll make up your mind on which IM furs to acquire really soon!!


----------



## hktaitai

birkingal said:


> I REALLY REALLY want the purple Hola. I guess my best bet is eBay. I've always have a weakness for turquoise. It really shines against the purple background.



Me too! I love turquoise  
Good luck hunting on *bay


----------



## hktaitai

Jaded81 said:


> You are totally killing me with all your pics!! But in a good way!!


----------



## hktaitai

schadenfreude said:


> Argh! I'm really confused. I'm a 36C-ish, average armed size small or 4/6. Will probably wear Gary open as opposed to closed, and probably only over thin pieces such as tanks and whatnot since our winters are mild. ??? 2 or 3? How much does the fabric stretch? Is it strictly dry clean only, or could I get it wet, stretch it, and lay it flat if I needed some extra room?



Hi hi, you sounded so concerned about the need for some extra room (by the way, the get-it-wet-and-stretch-it trick may not work IMHO), why don't you just go for a size 3? It is rather obvious that your heart indeed lies with a bigger size   Stop torturing yourself by the thought of "what if size 2 is too small...?"; buying a jacket you love is supposed to be fun!


----------



## hktaitai

angelastoel said:


> here are some pictures from my IM collection, today the knitted jacket, I had a hard time, because of the weather and i am still not happy with the colours from the third picture, however here they are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and does anybody know the name of the third (red) jacket, I would love to know!



Oh my god, oh my god, oh my god. :coolpics: You rock, *angel*! :salute:


----------



## hktaitai

juneping said:


> *hktaitai, angela,*
> 
> thanks for sharing!! man....i wanna play in your closets.....



Thanks heaps *juneping* :kiss::kiss:


----------



## hktaitai

Jaded81 said:


> In the meantime, I have taken a couple more mod pics of my Crista jacket. I have it up for sale, but I do love it so much.
> I know I have asked this before, but please tell me if it looks too big/boxy on me?!?! Should I keep it? If yes, should I have it taken in? How would you suggest I style it?  Thank you so much!





Jaded81 said:


> All your opinions mean alot to me  (my hubby says it looks perfect, but I told him he is a guy... what does he know? I will ask my girls in TPF what they think again )



Of course you should keep it! You look amazing in the Crista *Jade*  Your DH is perfectly right


----------



## hktaitai

flower71 said:


> pics as promised . Amsterdam, the ginko blouse size 2
> KristyDarling, Temeo cardi last pic with my dickers and daughter (wondering what the heck is my mama doing??)



Love your blouse, *flower*  It's perfect on you 
And your DD is cute beyond words


----------



## flower71

Thanks *tonkamama and hktaitai*...I want to wear the blouse everyday, really, I LOVE it!


----------



## juneping

Jaded, when you raise your arm, how do you feel? Do you feel it's big or it just looks big?? You can pull both arms forward together and if you feel the pull on the jacket, it should be the good size for you. If not, find a good tailor and take it in a little. It doesn't look boxy on you.

Flower, the blouse is so pretty on you. Your DD is so adorable.


----------



## Amsterdam

flower71 said:


> pics as promised . Amsterdam, the ginko blouse size 2
> KristyDarling, Temeo cardi last pic with my dickers and daughter (wondering what the heck is my mama doing??)



You look stunning in the Ginko!
I'm happy I bought it, thank you so much for your advise and the mod pics!


----------



## Amsterdam

*Jaded81*- The Crista looks great on you, it's a boxy model and looks like it fits you nicely.


----------



## mercer

You look amazing!  And your daughter is beautiful!



flower71 said:


> pics as promised . Amsterdam, the ginko blouse size 2
> KristyDarling, Temeo cardi last pic with my dickers and daughter (wondering what the heck is my mama doing??)


----------



## am2022

hey flower.... you and your daughter are so cute and lovely!!!
you are rocking your marant as usual!!!


----------



## Petite1010

Jaded81 said:


> In the meantime, I have taken a couple more mod pics of my Crista jacket. I have it up for sale, but I do love it so much.
> 
> I know I have asked this before, but please tell me if it looks too big/boxy on me?!?!
> 
> Should I keep it? If yes, should I have it taken in? How would you suggest I style it?
> 
> Thank you so much!


Hi Jaded, I like your Crista also, the length is perfect, the only thing is I think it's a little bit loose in sleeves, so if you will be able to make the sleeves more narrow it will be just perfect on you. Upon HKtaitai's advise I've altered my Keni the same way and it fits perfectly. Otherwise it's a statement really special piece!


----------



## Petite1010

flower71 said:


> pics as promised . Amsterdam, the ginko blouse size 2
> KristyDarling, Temeo cardi last pic with my dickers and daughter (wondering what the heck is my mama doing??)


Flower great pictures These white/cream colors are so refreshing. I kept on buying darker colors for autumn winter as always, but after I saw your pictures, I changed my mind, thanks a lot!!!! I need that shirt in my life! And your daughter she is just sooooo cute!!! Having two sons, I need such a daughter also Keep more mod pics coming!!!


----------



## KristyDarling

flower71 said:


> pics as promised . Amsterdam, the ginko blouse size 2
> KristyDarling, Temeo cardi last pic with my dickers and daughter (wondering what the heck is my mama doing??)



TOTALLY rocking ALL of your IM pieces! As always, I am envious of your tall and slim figure!! I so want the Ginko, I had located one and gave the SA my credit card number over the phone to pay for it, and then got cold feet and immediately rescinded and asked her to forget the whole thing.  But now that I see it on you, I'm thinking I may have to call her back!! 

Thanks SO much for the Temeo mod pics! It looks totally gorgeous and soft on you! And how darling is your daughter!!!


----------



## flower71

KristyDarling said:


> TOTALLY rocking ALL of your IM pieces! As always, I am envious of your tall and slim figure!! I so want the Ginko, I had located one and gave the SA my credit card number over the phone to pay for it, and then got cold feet and immediately rescinded and asked her to forget the whole thing.  But now that I see it on you, I'm thinking I may have to call her back!!
> 
> Thanks SO much for the Temeo mod pics! It looks totally gorgeous and soft on you! And how darling is your daughter!!!


Now, you have to have it, it's a sign...the ginko's calling you.
thanks so much for all these wonderful comments, you're adorable
Can't wait to see your purchases, too.


----------



## flower71

Petite1010 said:


> Flower great pictures These white/cream colors are so refreshing. I kept on buying darker colors for autumn winter as always, but after I saw your pictures, I changed my mind, thanks a lot!!!! I need that shirt in my life! And your daughter she is just sooooo cute!!! Having two sons, I need such a daughter also Keep more mod pics coming!!!


Thanks a million, she's my baby, I have difficulties cutting the cord...She's 2y and 8 months and you'll see when you have a girl, it's such a great experience. Different from a boy (I have a 6 y old boy, he's into flying his planes all over the house), my DD, she's into shoes  and dressing up a lot these days, yikes!
I am glad you have changed your mind about autumn dark colours, I am trying this winter to get out of my grey/black uniform...I add a pop of colour with my stoles


----------



## flower71

Amsterdam said:


> You look stunning in the Ginko!
> I'm happy I bought it, thank you so much for your advise and the mod pics!


You are welcome dear *Amsterdam*, Now I can't wait to see you rockin it


----------



## flower71

A huge thanks to *mercer, amacasa* (now, what are you up to?), *juneping*!

Keep all the mod pics comin'...I still have a few pics to do, with my Adair blouse and skirt...Keep u all posted


----------



## am2022

ive been behaving ... just getting some work clothes here and there...

So, its super fun to see your mod pics... at least I can live through you... wore my marant jeams as its getting cold now...   must say it kept me warm and toasty...

Your DD is super super pretty!!! love her curls and pretty eyes!




flower71 said:


> A huge thanks to *mercer, amacasa* (now, what are you up to?), *juneping*!
> 
> Keep all the mod pics comin'...I still have a few pics to do, with my Adair blouse and skirt...Keep u all posted


----------



## flower71

amacasa said:


> ive been behaving ... just getting some work clothes here and there...
> 
> So, its super fun to see your mod pics... at least I can live through you... wore my marant jeams as its getting cold now...   must say it kept me warm and toasty...
> 
> Your DD is super super pretty!!! love her curls and pretty eyes!


You're such a darling! She refuses me to comb her hair and here I am running all over the house with a brush in my hand trying to catch her
I followed your advice and got my first pair of Zara waxed pants, will have to show u


----------



## deango

A few pics of celebs in IM


----------



## deango

*INSIDE ISABEL MARANT'S CLOSET*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RNTw1-Ov2xA


----------



## flower71

deango said:


> *INSIDE ISABEL MARANT'S CLOSET*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RNTw1-Ov2xA


Thanks so much for the link and pics...great idea, we need more celebs on this thread! I adore Emma Roberts dress


----------



## birkingal

flower71 said:


> pics as promised . Amsterdam, the ginko blouse size 2
> KristyDarling, Temeo cardi last pic with my dickers and daughter (wondering what the heck is my mama doing??)



The blouse look amazing on you! You're one HOT mama! Your DD is such a sweetie. So adorable!


----------



## am2022

thanks for the pics.. we like the thread alive and kicking... and please do post some more!!!



deango said:


> A few pics of celebs in IM


----------



## birkingal

Jaded81 said:


> In the meantime, I have taken a couple more mod pics of my Crista jacket. I have it up for sale, but I do love it so much.
> 
> I know I have asked this before, but please tell me if it looks too big/boxy on me?!?!
> 
> Should I keep it? If yes, should I have it taken in? How would you suggest I style it?
> 
> Thank you so much!


 
*Jaded81*, I actually think it looks alright on you. I think the proportion will look better if you have the sleeves taken up a little or you can just unzip and slide it upwards. All in all, you look great!


----------



## birkingal

hktaitai said:


> I don't know how this happened, but I FORGOT my Michal shearling jacket :shame:...
> 
> So, I took two pics just now...



*Hktaitai*, This is gorgeous! I can see myself putting this to good use here. Right now, I just want to delve into your closet and bury myself there


----------



## birkingal

angelastoel said:


> here are some pictures from my IM collection, today the knitted jacket, I had a hard time, because of the weather and i am still not happy with the colours from the third picture, however here they are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and does anybody know the name of the third (red) jacket, I would love to know!




angelastoel,   I'm just so in love with your jackets, particularly the first two.


----------



## angelastoel

deango said:


> *INSIDE ISABEL MARANT'S CLOSET*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RNTw1-Ov2xA



wow! Thank you so much, I love this video, I love how she wears her own design and I spotted a lot of things from old collections. Great she keept wearing them!


----------



## flower71

birkingal said:


> The blouse look amazing on you! You're one HOT mama! Your DD is such a sweetie. So adorable!


thanks a lot *birkingal*!


----------



## zzhoneybee

flower71 said:


> You're such a darling! She refuses me to comb her hair and here I am running all over the house with a brush in my hand trying to catch her
> I followed your advice and got my first pair of Zara waxed pants, will have to show u



Flower, how did you find the sizing of the Zara waxed pants?


----------



## Jayne1

deango said:


> *INSIDE ISABEL MARANT'S CLOSET*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RNTw1-Ov2xA


Thank you!  Wish I had a translation... 

French women are so different looking than American - much more natural!


----------



## am2022

a very cute pic!


----------



## am2022

Zoe saldana!!! who i think carries marant very well!


----------



## am2022

miranda K. - marant dress and bal jacket!


----------



## juneping

amacasa said:


> Zoe saldana!!! who i think carries marant very well!



she's one of my fav


----------



## Jaded81

You look incredibly chic!! And your daughter is so precious!!




flower71 said:


> pics as promised . Amsterdam, the ginko blouse size 2
> KristyDarling, Temeo cardi last pic with my dickers and daughter (wondering what the heck is my mama doing??)


----------



## juneping

deango said:


> *INSIDE ISABEL MARANT'S CLOSET*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RNTw1-Ov2xA



wish i studied harder at my french class...couldn't understand what she said except color 
she seems a very down to earth person...her closet just like her design - also very bohemian...


----------



## Jaded81

Loving all the pictures! Thank you!! Where did you manage to get these?



deango said:


> A few pics of celebs in IM


----------



## Jaded81

ohhhh more pics! Loving it!



amacasa said:


> miranda K. - marant dress and bal jacket!


----------



## Jaded81

*Juneping* & *Kristydarling*: I think it looks big... and feel that maybe the arm and lower torso area is a little on the big side. 

*Birkingal* & *Petite1010*: Thank you for the suggestions! I appreciate it!

*Amsterdam* & *Hktaitai*: Thank you so much!!! You ladies are so sweet!


----------



## am2022

Miss Alt in the suede navajo dress.. now available at NAP but in blanc i think!


----------



## Jaded81

Thank you so incredibly much for the link!! Like everyone else, I like how she wears her own designs and she seems really sweet... some designers are so up themselves!!



deango said:


> *INSIDE ISABEL MARANT'S CLOSET*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RNTw1-Ov2xA


----------



## juneping

Jaded81 said:


> *Juneping* & *Kristydarling*: I think it looks big... and feel that maybe the arm and lower torso area is a little on the big side.
> 
> *Birkingal* & *Petite1010*: Thank you for the suggestions! I appreciate it!
> 
> *Amsterdam* & *Hktaitai*: Thank you so much!!! You ladies are so sweet!



do you love the style of this jacket? if you do, take it in a little. i think you look fine in it...but it's a lot of money to feel okay. if you love the style, take it in. and have you received the lexy?? i think lexy will fit you perfectly. i tried the size 0, very small and it's cut very narrow and slimming...i can't wait for your mod pix. wait till you get your lexy and decide if want to keep it or sell it.
i wore mine today...i got a little itchy. the fabric compare to my other one..the other one is better.


----------



## Jaded81

Yay, the seller for my Lexy Jacket posted it yesterday!! Cannot wait!! I think it will take 10 days since it is from France!!!!!


----------



## foxie-pooh

The goat hair coats are finally in at the boutiques, both the mamum and maeva in black and white!!! It feels so soft and luxurious, but at the same time a little edgy and eccentric. I love it. 

In the mean time it turns out that there's someone on ebay selling the anye and thai furs for anyone who's interested...priced kinda high though


----------



## Jaded81

I love the look of this jacket, but I feel it is a little off on me. I guess that just about sums it.

I'm both excited and nervous about the Lexy. I always worry about the itching factor! Have you decided to keep yours?



juneping said:


> do you love the style of this jacket? if you do, take it in a little. i think you look fine in it...but it's a lot of money to feel okay. if you love the style, take it in. and have you received the lexy?? i think lexy will fit you perfectly. i tried the size 0, very small and it's cut very narrow and slimming...i can't wait for your mod pix. wait till you get your lexy and decide if want to keep it or sell it.
> i wore mine today...i got a little itchy. the fabric compare to my other one..the other one is better.


----------



## juneping

Jaded81 said:


> I love the look of this jacket, but I feel it is a little off on me. I guess that just about sums it.
> 
> I'm both excited and nervous about the Lexy. I always worry about the itching factor! Have you decided to keep yours?



i think so. the cut is VERY flattering. i have narrow shoulder and this jacket make me look like i have shoulders and not in a manish way.
i think it can be the trend that a lot of sweaters and even jackets are cut boxy this season...so no wonder the lexy style sold so well.


----------



## Jaded81

Yay!! Ohhhh mod pics! Always love it when you post them.. you have an amazing sense of style!!! 




juneping said:


> i think so. the cut is VERY flattering. i have narrow shoulder and this jacket make me look like i have shoulders and not in a manish way.
> i think it can be the trend that a lot of sweaters and even jackets are cut boxy this season...so no wonder the lexy style sold so well.


----------



## bgmommy

juneping said:


> wish i studied harder at my french class...couldn't understand what she said except color
> she seems a very down to earth person...her closet just like her design - also very bohemian...



Totally agree, but loved seeing inside her closet!  For those of you who are fluent in French could you kindly translate a quick summary or what you found interesting that she said - PLEASE!


----------



## Jaded81

Looks like I will not be getting the DUNST lace top after all. I am so disappointed.. and frustrated.. and annoyed above all things!!!!

The seller had contacted me on 5th Oct asking if I would like to purchase the ISABEL MARANT DUNST top in size 1.

She then sent me the pics on Thurs (7th Oct). I paid for the item instantly - she told me that she needed the money for a sale on Friday, and would mail the item out on Saturday. She replied to all my emails instantly at this point.

The last time I heard from her was 3 days ago on Sat 8th Oct when she said she will post it and email me when she had done it.

I have sent her emails since then, but have not received a response. *I KNOW for a fact that she has been online. Most definitely on 10th Oct. *

Then yesterday, I find out that I had dealt with her before via Bonanza!!! 

I did not know this initially because she had given me a different email address to contact her with and never mentioned that it was her. Then yesterday when I was feeling all frustrated, I found myself staring at her paypal address (which is different from the email address she used to communicate with me), and had this nagging feeling that I somehow KNOW this address. I did a search with her paypal email address, and realized that she was the person I sold my bag to on Bonanza... and it was such a difficult and stressful transaction!!! (To cut a long story short, She kept promising to pay, but didn't. Kept giving excuses. In the end I had to cancel the transaction. After awhile she repurchased the bag and finally paid. I think I developed an ulcer dealling with her!!)

*Now I am incredibly worried that I have lost the money that I have paid her!*


----------



## juneping

^^oh no. did you pay thru paypal and used your cc??


----------



## Jaded81

I used paypal.

After finding out that it was her, I initiated a claim through paypal. Basically I said she should post the item or at least contact me by 12pm Wed Singapore time which is 12am Tues her time. If she is unable to do so, I would like a refund. 

That was nearly 24 hours ago and I have not heard from her!




juneping said:


> ^^oh no. did you pay thru paypal and used your cc??


----------



## KristyDarling

deango said:


> *INSIDE ISABEL MARANT'S CLOSET*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RNTw1-Ov2xA



Great vid, thank you!  I love her cute, husky voice! I wish I knew what she was saying though!


----------



## juneping

Jaded81 said:


> I used paypal.
> 
> After finding out that it was her, I initiated a claim through paypal. Basically I said she should post the item or at least contact me by 12pm Wed Singapore time which is 12am Tues her time. If she is unable to do so, I would like a refund.
> 
> That was nearly 24 hours ago and I have not heard from her!



you should be okay. to be able to make a claim, you need to wait for certain amount of time to make the claim. not sure how long for int'l shipping. i think it's 10 days for domestic shipping. hope you used credit card instead of directly from your bank account. it's easier with cc. 
i don't mean to panic you...but using another email to link to paypal is bit alarming.


----------



## tonkamama

deango said:


> A few pics of celebs in IM


wow...  the Trash Rouge printed silk dress is TDF...  but I am so sure about the shoes tho...


----------



## schadenfreude

hktaitai said:


> Hi hi, you sounded so concerned about the need for some extra room (by the way, the get-it-wet-and-stretch-it trick may not work IMHO), why don't you just go for a size 3? It is rather obvious that your heart indeed lies with a bigger size   Stop torturing yourself by the thought of "what if size 2 is too small...?"; buying a jacket you love is supposed to be fun!



You're sweet.    It's just that they seem so hard to find now, so when one pops up I want to force it to work. I will take a deep breath and wait for a 3.


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> wow...  the Trash Rouge printed silk dress is TDF...  but I am so sure about the shoes tho...



i've been eyeing on that dress since it came out. pls let it be there when it's sale season.


----------



## Jaded81

I really hope so!

I used my paypal funds. I am going to escalate it into a dispute when I can and hopefully get my money back. At this point I don't even want the DUNST anymore!

*Just a word of caution to you regular contributors - you have probably come across her before. So be VERY careful if you get approached by someone asking if you would like to BUY or SELL any items.*

Also, one more thing... although she is located in the USA, on first impression you would think that she is located elsewhere.





juneping said:


> you should be okay. to be able to make a claim, you need to wait for certain amount of time to make the claim. not sure how long for int'l shipping. i think it's 10 days for domestic shipping. hope you used credit card instead of directly from your bank account. it's easier with cc.
> i don't mean to panic you...but using another email to link to paypal is bit alarming.


----------



## juneping

Jaded81 said:


> I really hope so!
> 
> I used my paypal funds. I am going to escalate it into a dispute when I can and hopefully get my money back. At this point I don't even want the DUNST anymore!
> 
> *Just a word of caution to you regular contributors - you have probably come across her before. So be VERY careful if you get approached by someone asking if you would like to BUY or SELL any items.*
> 
> Also, one more thing... although she is located in the USA, on first impression you would think that she is located elsewhere.



what's her id on ebay or bonz??


----------



## Jaded81

Just replied to your PM 




juneping said:


> what's her id on ebay or bonz??


----------



## Jaded81

THANK GOD!

SHe has only JUST refunded me on paypal!!! But she has the cheek to leave a note saying "SO GLAD THIS IS OVER" (yes in caps). I am like... HELLO!!!! You were the difficult one!!!!

Interesting how I suddenly got the refund after posting on this thread


----------



## Jaded81

Sorry ladies.. am totally venting!

Thanks for your kind words *Juneping*! You are not only stylish but also extremely wise and sweet! *hugs*


----------



## tonkamama

Jaded81 said:


> I really hope so!
> 
> I used my paypal funds. I am going to escalate it into a dispute when I can and hopefully get my money back. At this point I don't even want the DUNST anymore!
> 
> *Just a word of caution to you regular contributors - you have probably come across her before. So be VERY careful if you get approached by someone asking if you would like to BUY or SELL any items.*
> 
> Also, one more thing... although she is located in the USA, on first impression you would think that she is located elsewhere.


*Jaded81 ~*  wow...I am so sorry ....  I really hate people like that, not only dishonest but setting up traps ...

Please post your paypal transaction / experience on eBay forum...  I know there are ladies & gens can help you quickly and provide some advises on how to protect you and get your $$ back via PayPal since this is not an eBay transaction.  Glad that you have filed a claim with Paypal...


Ladies..
I've also encountered something very interesting on line last night before I had my glass of wine....  I was sort of checking out some latest IM styles and I came across a strange website selling all "brand new" & "up-to-date" IM clothing & 50% off retail even on new arrival styles!  They even offer bulk purchases!!!  They stole modeling pictures from well known retailers like La Garqonne and post them as their own... 

I wonder where these clothing go from there...  selling on evilBay??  So so weird!!


----------



## Coreena

hktaitai said:


> It's kinda like the July, but the fabric (unlined linen) is more flexible than the July's fully-lined cotton. Unfortunately for me, my Flana and Fosfo are both size 1, ie one size bigger than my usual, so honestly I don't think I carry them that well   How I wished mine are in 0! Anyway, if you think the size 1 Flana and Fosfo look OK on me, then, don't miss your friend's size 2 Flana. Just don't expect it'd fit like your July


well I dont have to think about it, she has changed her mind. Think she felt sad letting it go. I know how it is  all well .. off I go on my hunt again hehe .. 

Thanks for the sizing info, definitely think I need a size 1  x


----------



## tonkamama

Jaded81 said:


> THANK GOD!
> 
> SHe has only JUST refunded me on paypal!!! But she has the cheek to leave a note saying "SO GLAD THIS IS OVER" (yes in caps). I am like... HELLO!!!! You were the difficult one!!!!
> 
> Interesting how I suddenly got the refund after posting on this thread


Great!!  I was so worry about you!!  Glad things have settled in peaceful way.


----------



## Coreena

angelastoel said:


> here are some pictures from my IM collection, today the knitted jacket, I had a hard time, because of the weather and i am still not happy with the colours from the third picture, however here they are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and does anybody know the name of the third (red) jacket, I would love to know!


wow totally gorgeous! If only I hnew about IM ages ago I would have such a collection hehehe .. I can only dream and wish for them now ^^


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> i've been eyeing on that dress since it came out. pls let it be there when it's sale season.


I had this dress in my wishlist basket...    I am controlling myself very hard now.


----------



## Coreena

flower71 said:


> pics as promised . Amsterdam, the ginko blouse size 2
> KristyDarling, Temeo cardi last pic with my dickers and daughter (wondering what the heck is my mama doing??)


that top was made for you ^^


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> I had this dress in my wishlist basket...    I am controlling myself very hard now.



what size did you put in your wishlist?
the size 1 has just one left. i've seen it IRL...they look they run very small


----------



## juneping

Jaded81 said:


> Sorry ladies.. am totally venting!
> 
> Thanks for your kind words *Juneping*! You are not only stylish but also extremely wise and sweet! *hugs*



oh thanks!! 
i am so happy for you that you got your refund. for future peace of mind...use cc only. if you have amex..use it.


----------



## Coreena

deango said:


> A few pics of celebs in IM


makes me wanna go out and buy those pants ^^


----------



## Coreena

deango said:


> *INSIDE ISABEL MARANT'S CLOSET*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RNTw1-Ov2xA


wow love her closet  Makes me want to rennovate mine ^^


----------



## Coreena

Jaded81 said:


> I love the look of this jacket, but I feel it is a little off on me. I guess that just about sums it.
> 
> I'm both excited and nervous about the Lexy. I always worry about the itching factor! Have you decided to keep yours?


I like it on you but I dont love it on you. Dont kill me but I feel it does nothing for your figure XP I honestly feel the lexy and the Etien would be really great for your body type. They both have similar cuts and the leather pipping around the edges of the jackets are so chic and really what makes the jackets ^^

I feel you wont go wrong with the Lexy Jade its a little scratchy but not uncomfortable. And besides you will undoubtly wear tshirts and shirts underneath ^^ Unless you have sensitive skin  

I feel you should sell your jacket dont alter it Jade, I feel you dont trully love it. You can use that money and buy something you really love ^^


----------



## Coreena

Jaded81 said:


> Looks like I will not be getting the DUNST lace top after all. I am so disappointed.. and frustrated.. and annoyed above all things!!!!
> 
> The seller had contacted me on 5th Oct asking if I would like to purchase the ISABEL MARANT DUNST top in size 1.
> 
> She then sent me the pics on Thurs (7th Oct). I paid for the item instantly - she told me that she needed the money for a sale on Friday, and would mail the item out on Saturday. She replied to all my emails instantly at this point.
> 
> The last time I heard from her was 3 days ago on Sat 8th Oct when she said she will post it and email me when she had done it.
> 
> I have sent her emails since then, but have not received a response. *I KNOW for a fact that she has been online. Most definitely on 10th Oct. *
> 
> Then yesterday, I find out that I had dealt with her before via Bonanza!!!
> 
> I did not know this initially because she had given me a different email address to contact her with and never mentioned that it was her. Then yesterday when I was feeling all frustrated, I found myself staring at her paypal address (which is different from the email address she used to communicate with me), and had this nagging feeling that I somehow KNOW this address. I did a search with her paypal email address, and realized that she was the person I sold my bag to on Bonanza... and it was such a difficult and stressful transaction!!! (To cut a long story short, She kept promising to pay, but didn't. Kept giving excuses. In the end I had to cancel the transaction. After awhile she repurchased the bag and finally paid. I think I developed an ulcer dealling with her!!)
> 
> *Now I am incredibly worried that I have lost the money that I have paid her!*


omg that is so horrible. Im so sorry to hear this Jade. I really hope you get your money back. What is her ID I will definitely steer clear of her!

Hang in there Jade, Im sure things will be okay in the end x


----------



## hktaitai

schadenfreude said:


> You're sweet.    It's just that they seem so hard to find now, so when one pops up I want to force it to work. I will take a deep breath and wait for a 3.



Good to know that you've decided to get a 3 and are ready to grab one as soon as it appears   Good luck!!!


----------



## Coreena

Jaded81 said:


> THANK GOD!
> 
> SHe has only JUST refunded me on paypal!!! But she has the cheek to leave a note saying "SO GLAD THIS IS OVER" (yes in caps). I am like... HELLO!!!! You were the difficult one!!!!
> 
> Interesting how I suddenly got the refund after posting on this thread


OMG, finally!!  happy you get your money back Jade ^^ But how rude is that lady, who is she?  I would really like to know so that I dont ever buy anything from her!


----------



## hktaitai

birkingal said:


> *Hktaitai*, This is gorgeous! I can see myself putting this to good use here. Right now, I just want to delve into your closet and bury myself there



*Birkingal* you're always so sweet 
Can I be off topic for a sec? I've just got my first Rick Owens leather jacket and totally fallen in love...
Sorry, now, :back2topic:


----------



## Coreena

tonkamama said:


> *Jaded81 ~*  wow...I am so sorry ....  I really hate people like that, not only dishonest but setting up traps ...
> 
> Please post your paypal transaction / experience on eBay forum...  I know there are ladies & gens can help you quickly and provide some advises on how to protect you and get your $$ back via PayPal since this is not an eBay transaction.  Glad that you have filed a claim with Paypal...
> 
> 
> Ladies..
> I've also encountered something very interesting on line last night before I had my glass of wine....  I was sort of checking out some latest IM styles and I came across a strange website selling all "brand new" & "up-to-date" IM clothing & 50% off retail even on new arrival styles!  They even offer bulk purchases!!!  They stole modeling pictures from well known retailers like La Garqonne and post them as their own...
> 
> I wonder where these clothing go from there...  selling on evilBay??  So so weird!!


oh that sounds very dodgy or maybe they are samples from IM? Is the website located in China? lol .. Maybe they are fake? What is the webiste tonka?


----------



## Coreena

hktaitai said:


> *Birkingal* you're always so sweet
> Can I be off topic for a sec? I've just got my first Rick Owens leather jacket and totally fallen in love...
> Sorry, now, :back2topic:


i agree with the rick owens jacket, I always get compliments when I wear it out. And On your body type HK it would be prefect because you are so slim ^^ Its a great investment peice that will never go out of style .. Okay back to IM


----------



## hktaitai

Coreena said:


> OMG, finally!!  happy you get your money back Jade ^^ But how rude is that lady, who is she?  I would really like to know so that I dont ever buy anything from her!



Yeah, *Coreena* is right, I would like to know too. Could *Jade* please let us know?

Hugs to you, dear Jade XOXO


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> what size did you put in your wishlist?
> the size 1 has just one left. i've seen it IRL...they look they run very small


I think I had size 2, the website said "Small to size; take the next size up"....


----------



## hktaitai

Coreena said:


> i agree with the rick owens jacket, I always get compliments when I wear it out. And On your body type HK it would be prefect because you are so slim ^^ Its a great investment peice that will never go out of style .. Okay back to IM


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> I think I had size 2, the website said "Small to size; take the next size up"....



that's what i thought...but the model is wearing a size 0. so i thought we should get the size 1? i have some hidden fat at my waist so i can't be sure...


----------



## hktaitai

juneping said:


> wish i studied harder at my french class...couldn't understand what she said except color
> she seems a very down to earth person...her closet just like her design - also very bohemian...



You are so funny *juneping*. Actually, same here  - I could figure out the colors but nothing else


----------



## hktaitai

amacasa said:


> a very cute pic!






Love it! Thanks *a* XX


----------



## Coreena

hktaitai said:


> You are so funny *juneping*. Actually, same here  - I could figure out the colors but nothing else


I feel so sorry for Isabel Marants shoes lol .. she just has them piled up sky high one on top another! LOL ..


----------



## hktaitai

Petite1010 said:


> Hi Jaded, I like your Crista also, the length is perfect, the only thing is I think it's a little bit loose in sleeves, so if you will be able to make the sleeves more narrow it will be just perfect on you. Upon HKtaitai's advise I've altered my Keni the same way and it fits perfectly. Otherwise it's a statement really special piece!



Hey *Petite*, glad my suggestion helps  The Keni is such a fab jacket, don't you think


----------



## tonkamama

Coreena said:


> oh that sounds very dodgy or maybe they are samples from IM? Is the website located in China? lol .. Maybe they are fake? What is the webiste tonka?


*Coreena ~* Not sample sales, they even selling July jacket @ around $1,000 (50% off retail)!!  I tried to located the contact info but I couldn't find one, only the A&Q ...  I will PM you later if I can still locate the site address.


----------



## hktaitai

Coreena said:


> I feel so sorry for Isabel Marants shoes lol .. she just has them piled up sky high one on top another! LOL ..



Perhaps it's because she has absolutely no problem running in her 4-inch heels. Gosh, she really looks amazing in all her own designs - the minis, the cropped pants, the sky high heels, everything.


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> that's what i thought...but the model is wearing a size 0. so i thought we should get the size 1? i have some hidden fat at my waist so i can't be sure...



I have much more hidden fat *below*  my waist...


----------



## flower71

hktaitai said:


> *Birkingal* you're always so sweet
> Can I be off topic for a sec? *I've just got my first Rick Owens leather jacket *and totally fallen in love...
> Sorry, now, :back2topic:


Congrats to you!! I got one last year, amazing smoochiness, I love his style! I am sure u'll rock it...


----------



## Coreena

tonkamama said:


> *Coreena ~* Not sample sales, they even selling July jacket @ around $1,000 (50% off retail)!!  I tried to located the contact info but I couldn't find one, only the A&Q ...  I will PM you later if I can still locate the site address.


hey tonka, thanks for the pm. Im assuming that these are replicas or maybe they are stolen. Not sure. I cant tell from what Ive seen on the website. What I do know is that a lot of IM stuff is manufacted in China. So I would assume they are probably replicas. 

Do you know if the pics are their own or stolen pics from other websites? I did a search on the website and the website belong to a china man living in china . So I would think this website is bogus.


----------



## Jaded81

I am so sorry to hear that! Well, at least it it wasn't your size!



Coreena said:


> well I dont have to think about it, she has changed her mind. Think she felt sad letting it go. I know how it is  all well .. off I go on my hunt again hehe ..
> 
> Thanks for the sizing info, definitely think I need a size 1  x


----------



## Jaded81

Thank you for your support! I am very happy and relieved!

It is scary to think that there are fakes out there... guess that is the reason why many people don't want to buy things on ebay!




tonkamama said:


> Great!!  I was so worry about you!!  Glad things have settled in peaceful way.


----------



## Coreena

hktaitai said:


> Perhaps it's because she has absolutely no problem running in her 4-inch heels. Gosh, she really looks amazing in all her own designs - the minis, the cropped pants, the sky high heels, everything.


hahaha... I know how good does she look! ... did you see the shorts with the tags still on them, reminds me of me lol ..


----------



## Jaded81

Thank you dear! *hugs*

Unfortunately I do not have amex. My paypal account is linked to my hubby's cc though? That said, I try to only use paypal balance because money is a little tight at the moment and so I do not want to have to shell out additional money. I only use money from the sale of items I already have.




juneping said:


> oh thanks!!
> i am so happy for you that you got your refund. for future peace of mind...use cc only. if you have amex..use it.


----------



## Jaded81

Thank you so much for your honesty! 

The Lexy is on the way to me, so I cannot wait! And maybe one day I will be able to find an Etien or Elali in my size! But I def want to get the items on my wishlist first!!




Coreena said:


> I like it on you but I dont love it on you. Dont kill me but I feel it does nothing for your figure XP I honestly feel the lexy and the Etien would be really great for your body type. They both have similar cuts and the leather pipping around the edges of the jackets are so chic and really what makes the jackets ^^
> 
> I feel you wont go wrong with the Lexy Jade its a little scratchy but not uncomfortable. And besides you will undoubtly wear tshirts and shirts underneath ^^ Unless you have sensitive skin
> 
> I feel you should sell your jacket dont alter it Jade, I feel you dont trully love it. You can use that money and buy something you really love ^^


----------



## Jaded81

Thank you! I am so relieved!!!

I hope you never come across her too!!!



Coreena said:


> OMG, finally!!  happy you get your money back Jade ^^ But how rude is that lady, who is she?  I would really like to know so that I dont ever buy anything from her!


----------



## hktaitai

flower71 said:


> Congrats to you!! I got one last year, amazing smoochiness, I love his style! I am sure u'll rock it...



Thanks a lot *flower*  It's my first Rick Owens, so I was surprised to see how tight the sleeves are; but then I just loooooove it this way (you know how I had my Keni's sleeves trimmed ). I'm a usual Italian 38 but luckily I online-ordered a 40 - guess there's no way I could put my arms through a 38 even though people always comment I've got the child's arms


----------



## Coreena

Jaded81 said:


> I am so sorry to hear that! Well, at least it it wasn't your size!


Thanks Jade ^^ I think it wasnt meant to be, like you said its not the right size so I should wait for the right one to come along  Could be waiting for a very long time tho lol .. 

Really cant believe she strung you along like that. I dont understand how ppl can cheat others and be able to sleep at night... World is changing, we use to be able to leave our front doors unlocked, not anymore! Its so sad.


----------



## am2022

Jaded... you are well behaved i see that...
 ive put so many items for sale on bonanza ( unused louboutin, brand new prada gauffre, etc) to fuel my expenses... but how come selling has been so slow...:weird:   

I guess ive been so busy with TPF.. i need to take pics of more bags to sell
its so boring taking pics though...




Jaded81 said:


> Thank you so much for your honesty!
> 
> The Lexy is on the way to me, so I cannot wait! And maybe one day I will be able to find an Etien or Elali in my size! But I def want to get the items on my wishlist first!!


----------



## hktaitai

Coreena said:


> hahaha... I know how good does she look! ... did you see the shorts with the tags still on them, reminds me of me lol ..


----------



## tonkamama

hktaitai said:


> Thanks a lot *flower*  It's my first Rick Owens, so I was surprised to see how tight the sleeves are; but then I just loooooove it this way (you know how I had my Keni's sleeves trimmed ). I'm a usual Italian 38 but luckily I online-ordered a 40 - guess there's no way I could put my arms through a 38 even though people always comment I've got the child's arms


Congrats on our RO...  I love RO...  I got a 38 and later changed to 40...  I think 40 is a perfect size for multi pairings!!


----------



## am2022

rick owens is so awesome "C" 

now we would like mod pics at the rick owens thread...

love love rick owens... waiting on a pair of boots to match the jacket!




hktaitai said:


> *Birkingal* you're always so sweet
> Can I be off topic for a sec? I've just got my first Rick Owens leather jacket and totally fallen in love...
> Sorry, now, :back2topic:


----------



## flower71

hktaitai said:


> Thanks a lot *flower*  It's my first Rick Owens, so I was surprised to see how tight the sleeves are; but then I just loooooove it this way (you know how I had my Keni's sleeves trimmed ). I'm a usual Italian 38 but luckily I online-ordered a 40 - guess there's no way I could put my arms through a 38 even though people always comment I've got the child's arms


I am glad it fits, i felt the same with my Bal jacket ...I was in sweat when I ordered on line, and am so happy I got a size up, I need room for my "baby" arms too


----------



## flower71

Coreena said:


> hahaha... I know how good does she look! ... did you see the shorts with the tags still on them, reminds me of me lol ..


Same here...


----------



## flower71

Jaded81 said:


> Thank you for your support! I am very happy and relieved!
> 
> It is scary to think that there are fakes out there... guess that is the reason *why many people don't want to buy things on ebay*!



I am so sorry you went through that...I am one of those people that doen't use evilbay, my heart won't take it. I got something once and during the whole process, I was in such a state, I told myself never again...But it does help knowing some people or going to the authentication threads if in need of something badly, I guess.


----------



## tb-purselover

flower71 said:


> pics as promised . Amsterdam, the ginko blouse size 2
> KristyDarling, Temeo cardi last pic with my dickers and daughter (wondering what the heck is my mama doing??)



Oh yay, thank you for posting pics! I love it and want it so bad. Can I ask if you think it runs true to size or small? What size are you usually in US sizing?


----------



## flower71

tb-purselover said:


> Oh yay, thank you for posting pics! I love it and want it so bad. Can I ask if you think it runs true to size or small? What size are you usually in US sizing?


Hi tb, thanks . I love to be comfortable in my clothes so I am usually 38 F/US6 and IM 1 or 2. I tried both on and being a bit tall, I preferred how the size 2 fit me, when I bend a bit, I hate it when skin shows...not that I bend all the time but for work, I have to bend quite a lot...OMG, this sounds weird! I am a doc, that's all


----------



## am2022

hey flower... you have got to be kidding me... what specialty are you?  IM, FM,OB,  Peds, Psych, Surgery or IM subspecialist???   



flower71 said:


> Hi tb, thanks . I love to be comfortable in my clothes so I am usually 38 F/US6 and IM 1 or 2. I tried both on and being a bit tall, I preferred how the size 2 fit me, when I bend a bit, I hate it when skin shows...not that I bend all the time but for work, I have to bend quite a lot...OMG, this sounds weird! I am a doc, that's all


----------



## hktaitai

tonkamama said:


> Congrats on our RO...  I love RO...  I got a 38 and later changed to 40...  I think 40 is a perfect size for multi pairings!!



Thanks a load *tonka*


----------



## hktaitai

amacasa said:


> rick owens is so awesome "C"
> 
> now we would like mod pics at the rick owens thread...
> 
> love love rick owens... waiting on a pair of boots to match the jacket!



Thanks heaps *amacasa* For any mod pics maybe I can pair my RO with some IM so that I can stay on this thread?  :giggles:


----------



## hktaitai

flower71 said:


> Hi tb, thanks . I love to be comfortable in my clothes so I am usually 38 F/US6 and IM 1 or 2. I tried both on and being a bit tall, I preferred how the size 2 fit me, when I bend a bit, I hate it when skin shows...not that I bend all the time but for work, I have to bend quite a lot...OMG, this sounds weird! I am a doc, that's all



A doc!!! Impressive  Oh my god I wish I had half your brain


----------



## flower71

hktaitai said:


> A doc!!! Impressive  Oh my god I wish I had half your brain


Thanks dear, but I assure you, I am not sure you need much brain considering the people i work with...
Please stay on the thread with your RO and IM. I will do so too.
*amacasa*, let's just say an IM subspecialist...I shall let you wonder which speciality I'm in.


----------



## flower71

back to topic...anyone got the jia skirt?? How do you feel about the cut (too low?)...any input needed, thanks!


----------



## angelastoel

flower71 said:


> Thanks dear, but I assure you, I am not sure you need much brain considering the people i work with...
> Please stay on the thread with your RO and IM. I will do so too.
> *amacasa*, *let's just say an IM subspecialist*...I shall let you wonder which speciality I'm in.



do you work with addicts? because we are all a little bit addicted here, hehe


----------



## flower71

angelastoel said:


> do you work with addicts? because we are all a little bit addicted here, hehe


...now you know I need therapy then!


----------



## angelastoel

or is IM for internal medicine? (I don't know how the specializations are called)


----------



## juneping

this is my lexy in bordeaux


----------



## chicjean

zzhoneybee said:


> ALL!! I would like your opinions!  I am considering purchasing the Renell Navajo jeans.  What color??  I love love love the white... they are so beautiful... but are they too impractical to buy?  Has anyone seen either color in person?



Curious if you, or anyone, has these jeans yet?? 

I've been thinking of getting them for ages (my first IM purchase!), but I'm curious how they fit since I've heard on more than one occasion that they run large, unlike other IM jeans...


----------



## Petite1010

juneping said:


> this is my lexy in bordeaux


Nice shot Juneping! I didn't even know that Lexy in bordeaux is such a really rich and bright bordeaux, I thought it's more brownish. I love it!!!


----------



## Petite1010

Wanted also to share my finally arrived Balmain blazer, a quick shot from todays outfit, I styled it with IM belt and Miro pants not to go off the topic


----------



## Petite1010

chicjean said:


> Curious if you, or anyone, has these jeans yet??
> 
> I've been thinking of getting them for ages (my first IM purchase!), but I'm curious how they fit since I've heard on more than one occasion that they run large, unlike other IM jeans...


Hi chicjean, I cannot help you with Renell, but as described and measured on NAP this special model is not big to size. I am more that sure it's a slim fit pair. Check the measurements there, NAP is always precise with it! And definitely share mod pics if you will finally decide to grab them - such a stylish piece!


----------



## am2022

looking mighty fine petite!!!
love love the whole ensemble!!!





Petite1010 said:


> Wanted also to share my finally arrived Balmain blazer, a quick shot from todays outfit, I styled it with IM belt and Miro pants not to go off the topic


----------



## chicjean

Petite1010 said:


> Hi chicjean, I cannot help you with Renell, but as described and measured on NAP this special model is not big to size. I am more that sure it's a slim fit pair. Check the measurements there, NAP is always precise with it! And definitely share mod pics if you will finally decide to grab them - such a stylish piece!



Thanks! Trying to psych myself up for it- probably the most expensive piece of clothing I'll own if I pull the trigger!


----------



## am2022

june, such a fab action pic!!!
keep them coming!




juneping said:


> this is my lexy in bordeaux


----------



## am2022

no i don't... but ive been eyeing the jia skirt and renell jeans at barney's..
waiting for the purple card event though before i take the plunge!




flower71 said:


> back to topic...anyone got the jia skirt?? How do you feel about the cut (too low?)...any input needed, thanks!


----------



## juneping

Petite1010 said:


> Nice shot Juneping! I didn't even know that Lexy in bordeaux is such a really rich and bright bordeaux, I thought it's more brownish. I love it!!!





amacasa said:


> june, such a fab action pic!!!
> keep them coming!



thanks ladies!!
the color really pops under the sun....it's bit dull when there's no sun light. that's why it's such a fab color. i could do the blue or this wine color but i think this would be a slightly better choice.


----------



## juneping

chicjean said:


> Curious if you, or anyone, has these jeans yet??
> 
> I've been thinking of getting them for ages (my first IM purchase!), but I'm curious how they fit since I've heard on more than one occasion that they run large, unlike other IM jeans...


these are so fab. they were on my wish list but gone. like petite? said check out the measurement and i also always use the model as my size guide. it's not always accurate. sometimes the items look good on them but look big on me and sometimes i am not sure how something so small on me would fit them...sigh...



Petite1010 said:


> Wanted also to share my finally arrived Balmain blazer, a quick shot from todays outfit, I styled it with IM belt and Miro pants not to go off the topic



*petite* - you look so fab!! i really love that jeans/pants? i am saving for the IM pants....


----------



## bgmommy

Petite1010 said:


> Wanted also to share my finally arrived Balmain blazer, a quick shot from todays outfit, I styled it with IM belt and Miro pants not to go off the topic



You look FAB!!!  Thanks for sharing the pic!!!


----------



## Petite1010

Thank you gals, I am so happy I was able to grab such an investment piece


----------



## angelastoel

just saw this in the bal-thread, Natasha Goldenberg with IM jacket


----------



## angelastoel

emma roberts


----------



## flower71

Petite1010 said:


> Wanted also to share my finally arrived Balmain blazer, a quick shot from todays outfit, I styled it with IM belt and Miro pants not to go off the topic


lovely look!
*juneping* good to see you wearing your lexy, I've only worn it once, now the sun has come out again...


----------



## angelastoel

another one...


----------



## angelastoel

omg I discovered Natasha has a closet full of IM, this is probably the light fosfo (as I don't see embellishment


----------



## DollyAntics

....and IM trainers! She has the jordon jacket in both colourways as well!



angelastoel said:


> just saw this in the bal-thread, Natasha Goldenberg with IM jacket


----------



## tb-purselover

flower71 said:


> Hi tb, thanks . I love to be comfortable in my clothes so I am usually 38 F/US6 and IM 1 or 2. I tried both on and being a bit tall, I preferred how the size 2 fit me, when I bend a bit, I hate it when skin shows...*not that I bend all the time but for work, I have to bend quite a lot*...OMG, this sounds weird! I am a doc, that's all



LOL! You are hilarious! Thanks so much for the sizing help.

 You are a doctor? So cool. Bending a lot, hmm, maybe a ped?


----------



## tb-purselover

juneping said:


> this is my lexy in bordeaux



Awesome pics Juneping! Please keep them coming.





Petite1010 said:


> Wanted also to share my finally arrived  Balmain blazer, a quick shot from todays outfit, I styled it with IM  belt and Miro pants not to go off the topic



Love the Pliro on you Petite. The Balmain blazer is tdf! I love the whole outfit.


----------



## angelastoel

DollyAntics said:


> ....and IM trainers! She has the jordon jacket in both colourways as well!



I never knew while browsing I discover more!!

Vally jacket:





fosfo





found the red jordan indeed!









and the blue!


----------



## flower71

tb-purselover said:


> LOL! You are hilarious! Thanks so much for the sizing help.
> 
> You are a doctor? So cool. Bending a lot, hmm, maybe a ped?


. Can't wait to see your mod pics then


----------



## juneping

looking at the jackets from natasha G....i can really appreciate the shoulder design and the cut of the waist line design..even my lexy shows these merits. it's just so brilliant.


----------



## flower71

*angela*, Thanks for the pics, great idea for the thread...If only I knew how to get pics over here,(sorry, I really need lessons...)
Who' s that girl in any case? She and miroslova (sp?) seem to be on pics everywhere, with an amazing collection (hallucinating in fact) of luxurious goodies...it just seems endless and completely surreal, but I guess that's life for you.
I love her look, the becketts look awesome on her, plus she has a Celine bag in that pic, j'adore!


----------



## flower71

zzhoneybee said:


> Flower, how did you find the sizing of the Zara waxed pants?


I just realized I didn't answer, sorry for that. Well, the sizing was TTS (I am usually a 38 more on a 40 French and I felt better in the 40). They are really thin pants. Hope that helps.


----------



## angelastoel

flower71 said:


> *angela*, Thanks for the pics, great idea for the thread...If only I knew how to get pics over here,(sorry, I really need lessons...)
> Who' s that girl in any case? She and miroslova (sp?) seem to be on pics everywhere, with an amazing collection (hallucinating in fact) of luxurious goodies...it just seems endless and completely surreal, but I guess that's life for you.
> I love her look, the becketts look awesome on her, plus she has a Celine bag in that pic, j'adore!



They work at Vogue russia, but they are friends from when they were kids (saw a picture when they were like 10 hugging each other, so cute) They come from rich family's and I think have rich boyfriends/husbands. They have crazy collections, like a lot of hermes, cartier and rolex. I always dream away looking at those goodies!
(please correct me if I am wrong about any detail!)


----------



## flower71

chicjean said:


> Curious if you, or anyone, has these jeans yet??
> 
> I've been thinking of getting them for ages (my first IM purchase!), but I'm curious how they fit since I've heard on more than one occasion that they run large, unlike other IM jeans...


I have seen and tried a pair on, I couldn't get my shins in the jeans...and the waist was a bit big in a size 2...Curious fit, I ended up leaving them behind, it made me feel I had huge biker legs...
I am not a reference though, I hope the others can correct me or not


----------



## flower71

angelastoel said:


> They work at Vogue russia, but they are friends from when they were kids (saw a picture when they were like 10 hugging each other, so cute) They come from rich family's and I think have rich boyfriends/husbands. They have crazy collections, like a lot of hermes, cartier and rolex. I always dream away looking at those goodies!
> (please correct me if I am wrong about any detail!)


Thansk dear for the input, amazing pair. So pretty!


----------



## angelastoel

flower71 said:


> I have seen and tried a pair on, I couldn't get my shins in the jeans...and the waist was a bit big in a size 2...Curious fit, I ended up leaving them behind, it made me feel I had huge biker legs...
> I am not a reference though, I hope the others can correct me or not



are you talking about the Renell jeans. One of my friend has them (the black one) and honestly she has a killer body (she has a personal trainer and a gisele-ish body) but with these jeans it doesn't look like that. So they make your legs look bigger (at least on her) but they are still really cool.


----------



## angelastoel

another celeb-favourite: Elle (I adore her style!!!) and her Flana, I always safe celeb pics with similar items/items I like. I should definetly look up some pics from my old laptop!


----------



## flower71

angelastoel said:


> are you talking about the Renell jeans. One of my friend has them (the black one) and honestly she has a killer body (she has a personal trainer and a gisele-ish body) but with these jeans it doesn't look like that. So they make your legs look bigger (at least on her) but they are still really cool.


Yes, I am talking about the Renell jeans. Thank goodness I am not the only one with that impression...They still do look good, but not comfy enough IMO


----------



## flower71

Elle "the body" has the best of all styles for me. Laid back chic and cool, with a figure that is just out of the world. In that pic, she is actually all dressed up dropping her kid to school, isn't that groovy?


----------



## am2022

love love her as well..
thanks for the pics angela..
here is another one



flower71 said:


> Elle "the body" has the best of all styles for me. Laid back chic and cool, with a figure that is just out of the world. In that pic, she is actually all dressed up dropping her kid to school, isn't that groovy?


----------



## zzhoneybee

tb-purselover said:


> LOL! You are hilarious! Thanks so much for the sizing help.
> 
> You are a doctor? So cool. Bending a lot, hmm, maybe a ped?





Hi Flower!

Thanks for the sizing advice   No worries on the delay.  I haven't been on the thread since I asked the question, so your response was right on time!

I am actually a medical student!!  



Re: RENELL Jeans inquiries

I have them in black.  I would say they run true to size, but there isn't a lot of stretch in the material, and the legs are super tight in comparison to the waist.  Hope this helps!


----------



## tb-purselover

Awesome pics. In the red Jordan jacket pics she is head to toe in IM! I love it. Down to the shoes, even (Not sure I would mix the Mike shirt with Jordan though. ). Not sure if the jewelry is IM...

I love all these celeb pics! Thanks for posting.



angelastoel said:


> I never knew while browsing I discover more!!
> 
> found the red jordan indeed!


----------



## birkingal

flower71 said:


> Hi tb, thanks . I love to be comfortable in my clothes so I am usually 38 F/US6 and IM 1 or 2. I tried both on and being a bit tall, I preferred how the size 2 fit me, when I bend a bit, I hate it when skin shows...not that I bend all the time but for work, I have to bend quite a lot...OMG, this sounds weird! I am a doc, that's all



*Flower*, I had to admit, I was a little   when you mentioned about all that bending you had to do at work and then felt a little :shame: for thinking waaay off the base. Sorry, I couldn't stop :lolots: either. Most of my family members are in the medical field. I'm the only exception. The one time I saw blood, I fainted and the doctor had to attend to me instead of my sister who was the injured party.


----------



## angelastoel

zzhoneybee said:


> I am actually a medical student!!



funny, it looks like a lot of people her are working in the medical area (I am a dentist) are there more "medical-field"- people in here?


----------



## birkingal

Jaded81 said:


> Yay!! Ohhhh mod pics! Always love it when you post them.. you have an amazing sense of style!!!



*Jaded81*, I'm so glad you managed to get your money back. Each time when I think I've seen it all, I encounter another.


----------



## KristyDarling

chicjean said:


> Curious if you, or anyone, has these jeans yet??
> 
> I've been thinking of getting them for ages (my first IM purchase!), but I'm curious how they fit since I've heard on more than one occasion that they run large, unlike other IM jeans...



Maybe it's just me, but I feel the cut of IM pants this A/W season, including the Renells, is less "universal" than it has been in past seasons. It seems like the waistband of the Renells (and others like the Wabi and the corduroys) is meant to sit super-low, right on the hips. It all depends on your prooportions, so....best bet is to just try them on on. I know that wasn't super helpful, but....HTH a little! 

ETA: I just read some of the responses to this and I'm glad to hear I wasn't the only one who found the fit of the Renells to be odd! Yes the legs are super-tight and somehow not all that flattering (I felt my legs looked big in them too!), and the inseam was insanely long, so if I hemmed them to 29" (I'm 5'2") a lot of the Navajo graphic would've been removed. I think the Renells would work best on those who are long-torsoed and longer-legged (at least 5'6") with a bit of a booty to fill out the low-rise in back.


----------



## KristyDarling

birkingal said:


> *Flower*, I had to admit, I was a little   when you mentioned about all that bending you had to do at work and then felt a little :shame: for thinking waaay off the base. Sorry, I couldn't stop :lolots: either. Most of my family members are in the medical field. I'm the only exception. *The one time I saw blood, I fainted and the doctor had to attend to me instead of my sister who was the injured party*.



  Sorry! I don't mean to laugh at your misfortune, but....I can't help it!! Because I'm the same exact way, hehe! I'm a wimp.


----------



## KristyDarling

Petite1010 said:


> Wanted also to share my finally arrived Balmain blazer, a quick shot from todays outfit, I styled it with IM belt and Miro pants not to go off the topic



AAAA!!!! Love it all!!! That jacket is just such an iconic piece...I would love to own one someday! What size did you get? I think we might be around the same height/build (5'2" 100lbs?).  By the way I have those pants and love them dearly!


----------



## KristyDarling

angelastoel said:


> funny, it looks like a lot of people her are working in the medical area (I am a dentist) are there more "medical-field"- people in here?



ETA for anonymity...ya never know if your boss is also a PFer and I wouldn't want anyone to know I'm here during work hours! 
I'm not a clinician myself but I work in medical informatics (my clients are doctors).


----------



## DollyAntics

Wow I totally agree with this, I bought the Renell jeans in black and returned them. Not flattering IMO. I would rather buy a pair of J Brands and another IM jacket!! 



angelastoel said:


> are you talking about the Renell jeans. One of my friend has them (the black one) and honestly she has a killer body (she has a personal trainer and a gisele-ish body) but with these jeans it doesn't look like that. So they make your legs look bigger (at least on her) but they are still really cool.


----------



## DollyAntics

I wouldn't think to mix these either but somehow she pulls it off...she looks GREAT!



tb-purselover said:


> Awesome pics. In the red Jordan jacket pics she is head to toe in IM! I love it. Down to the shoes, even (Not sure I would mix the Mike shirt with Jordan though. ). Not sure if the jewelry is IM...
> 
> I love all these celeb pics! Thanks for posting.


----------



## angelastoel

KristyDarling said:


> ETA for anonymity...ya never know if your boss is also a PFer and I wouldn't want anyone to know I'm here during work hours!
> I'm not a clinician myself but I work in medical informatics (my clients are doctors).



I don't have a boss, so I don't have to worry about that, One of the owners of the practices I work in even knows about my blog and all and really likes it, so no worries for me about that!


----------



## am2022

the reviews on the renell does help a lot...
im waiting for barneys purple card event to get this... well now.. i will probably pass...
Now any Jia owners????

So fun hearing about people's day to day work / life ... and we're united by this adoration of anything marant!!!  

Kristy - sounds like you are an IT ???  fun.. im not  the best with computers....


----------



## flower71

amacasa said:


> the reviews on the renell does help a lot...
> im waiting for barneys purple card event to get this... well now.. i will probably pass...
> Now any Jia owners????
> 
> So fun hearing about people's day to day work / life ... and we're united by this adoration of anything marant!!!
> 
> Kristy - sounds like you are an IT ???  fun.. *im not  the best with computers.*...


Aren't we alike?? I am useless, my brain just blocks it all out when it comes to computers, HELP! (Kristy, I am calling you!)
Funny how many med-related IM super fans on here! Glad to be here, and no chance to find anyone here, I work alone basically...


----------



## flower71

birkingal said:


> *Flower*, I had to admit, I was a little   when you mentioned about all that bending you had to do at work and then felt a little :shame: for thinking waaay off the base. Sorry, I couldn't stop :lolots: either. Most of my family members are in the medical field. I'm the only exception. The one time I saw blood, I fainted and the doctor had to attend to me instead of my sister who was the injured party.


*Birkingal*, Now it's my turn to laugh! I love not talking med  out of work, DH isn't in the med field and am I relieved.


----------



## flower71

KristyDarling said:


> Maybe it's just me, but I feel the cut of IM pants this A/W season, including the Renells, is less "universal" than it has been in past seasons. It seems like the waistband of the Renells (and others like the Wabi and the corduroys) is meant to sit super-low, right on the hips. It all depends on your prooportions, so....best bet is to just try them on on. I know that wasn't super helpful, but....HTH a little!
> 
> ETA: I just read some of the responses to this and I'm glad to hear I wasn't the only one who found the fit of the Renells to be odd! Yes the legs are super-tight and somehow not all that flattering (I felt my legs looked big in them too!), and the inseam was insanely long, so if I hemmed them to 29" (I'm 5'2") a lot of the Navajo graphic would've been removed. *I think the Renells would work best on those who are long-torsoed and longer-legged (at least 5'6") with a bit of a booty to fill out the low-rise in back*.


do you happen to know someone in *real* life, that isn't IM herself or a model? I think they look great on super skinny girls, the kinds that are photographed during fashion week for example


----------



## birkingal

KristyDarling said:


> Sorry! I don't mean to laugh at your misfortune, but....I can't help it!! Because I'm the same exact way, hehe! I'm a wimp.



*Kristy* & *Flower*, I can laugh now but back then I was mortified. The doc and my mom grabbed me just in the nick of time before I collapsed in a heap. Meanwhile, my sister was clutching her head with blood seeping through the wound. I spent my growing years doing homework at ER while my mom attended to the patients. That put me off hospitals for life. My 2 brothers love to "fix" my "problem areas" (what that is) but hey, since I didn't pay for it, I don't want to know about it.   Sorry for rambling on and on..... (obviously, speaking to a 5 year old all day has an adverse effect on me)


----------



## KristyDarling

angelastoel said:


> I don't have a boss, so I don't have to worry about that, One of the owners of the practices I work in even knows about my blog and all and really likes it, so no worries for me about that!



You're so lucky! I often wish I had the kind of professional freedom to have a fun and carefree blog about fashion, but I know my boss would judge me.


----------



## KristyDarling

flower71 said:


> do you happen to know someone in *real* life, that isn't IM herself or a model? I think they look great on super skinny girls, the kinds that are photographed during fashion week for example



LOL. So true! I always feel extra short and stumpy after looking at all the street style shots of the 6-foot 110 lb. editors at fashion week who look as good as the models! The Renells were made for them!


----------



## tb-purselover

DollyAntics said:


> I wouldn't think to mix these either but somehow she pulls it off...she looks GREAT!



Oh ITA, she looks great. I know I could not pull it off, but she does brilliantly!


----------



## KristyDarling

amacasa said:


> the reviews on the renell does help a lot...
> im waiting for barneys purple card event to get this... well now.. i will probably pass...
> Now any Jia owners????
> 
> So fun hearing about people's day to day work / life ... and we're united by this adoration of anything marant!!!
> 
> Kristy - sounds like you are an IT ???  fun.. im not  the best with computers....



I know! I've often been curious about what others do here in the IM thread! I work in technology, though not as a programmer myself...I'm on the business side of things. What do you do, dear Amacasa?   (that is, if you are open to sharing!)


----------



## chicjean

KristyDarling said:


> Maybe it's just me, but I feel the cut of IM pants this A/W season, including the Renells, is less "universal" than it has been in past seasons. It seems like the waistband of the Renells (and others like the Wabi and the corduroys) is meant to sit super-low, right on the hips. It all depends on your prooportions, so....best bet is to just try them on on. I know that wasn't super helpful, but....HTH a little!
> 
> ETA: I just read some of the responses to this and I'm glad to hear I wasn't the only one who found the fit of the Renells to be odd! Yes the legs are super-tight and somehow not all that flattering (I felt my legs looked big in them too!), and the inseam was insanely long, so if I hemmed them to 29" (I'm 5'2") a lot of the Navajo graphic would've been removed. I think the Renells would work best on those who are long-torsoed and longer-legged (at least 5'6") with a bit of a booty to fill out the low-rise in back.





flower71 said:


> I have seen and tried a pair on, I couldn't get my shins in the jeans...and the waist was a bit big in a size 2...Curious fit, I ended up leaving them behind, it made me feel I had huge biker legs...
> I am not a reference though, I hope the others can correct me or not



Thank you both! I'm thinking that the may fit me alright based on all of this. I'm 5'9" got a long torso, a larger bum and little chicken legs- I'm normally a size 25 so I'm thinking they may be alright. My only hesitation at this point is that the only place I can find them is from online, so I'll have to order them and try them on at home...


----------



## KristyDarling

chicjean said:


> Thank you both! I'm thinking that the may fit me alright based on all of this. I'm 5'9" got a long torso, a larger bum and little chicken legs- I'm normally a size 25 so I'm thinking they may be alright. My only hesitation at this point is that the only place I can find them is from online, so I'll have to order them and try them on at home...



Chicjean, it sounds like you were MADE for the Renell! You are the target demographic for this design, my dear! I'm SURE they will work out for you!


----------



## chicjean

KristyDarling said:


> Chicjean, it sounds like you were MADE for the Renell! You are the target demographic for this design, my dear! I'm SURE they will work out for you!



Haha, thank you. I'm still just a little bit nervous because I've never spent more than $200 for jeans and even that is pushing it. These are SO one of a kind though. My boyfriend already hates them, but I'm pretty sure I don't care....


----------



## am2022

get them.. chicjean and then show us mod pics please!!!


----------



## zzhoneybee

flower71 said:


> do you happen to know someone in *real* life, that isn't IM herself or a model? I think they look great on super skinny girls, the kinds that are photographed during fashion week for example




I have The Renells in black!  I am a pretty standard size 1 IM, 4 US, 5'4, and I think they look great- the black is very slimming (better cuffed than bunched at the bottom), and I have even worn them with flats.  However... they aren't the most comfortable pair of pants I own.  There's not a lot of stretch, I need a belt to (barely) prevent plumber bottom, and the pants sit very low on the waist.  The waistband is, again, rather generous when compared to the legs... which are VERY tight.  My advice is that they would be a better sale purchase than full price.  

I also have the feather print silo trousers in black/white, in size 1, and those are VERY comfortable and super flattering, especially considering that the feather print is vertical (and thus very slimming).  I would definitely recommend these over the Renell jeans!! 

Hope this helps!!


----------



## am2022

thanks zz for the info... really helps.
any chance you can show us both pants?  TIA!




zzhoneybee said:


> I have The Renells in black! I am a pretty standard size 1 IM, 4 US, 5'4, and I think they look great- the black is very slimming (better cuffed than bunched at the bottom), and I have even worn them with flats. However... they aren't the most comfortable pair of pants I own. There's not a lot of stretch, I need a belt to (barely) prevent plumber bottom, and the pants sit very low on the waist. The waistband is, again, rather generous when compared to the legs... which are VERY tight. My advice is that they would be a better sale purchase than full price.
> 
> I also have the feather print silo trousers in black/white, in size 1, and those are VERY comfortable and super flattering, especially considering that the feather print is vertical (and thus very slimming). I would definitely recommend these over the Renell jeans!!
> 
> Hope this helps!!


----------



## chicjean

amacasa said:


> thanks zz for the info... really helps.
> any chance you can show us both pants?  TIA!



I second this! I'd love to see the black pair on...


----------



## zzhoneybee

chicjean said:


> I second this! I'd love to see the black pair on...




OK!! I will take pics and post as soon as humanly possible!!


----------



## chicjean

zzhoneybee said:


> OK!! I will take pics and post as soon as humanly possible!!



Yay! Thank you!


----------



## juneping

zzhoneybee said:


> I have The Renells in black!  I am a pretty standard size 1 IM, 4 US, 5'4, and I think they look great- the black is very slimming (better cuffed than bunched at the bottom), and I have even worn them with flats.  However... they aren't the most comfortable pair of pants I own.  There's not a lot of stretch, I need a belt to (barely) prevent plumber bottom, and the pants sit very low on the waist.  The waistband is, again, rather generous when compared to the legs... which are VERY tight.  My advice is that they would be a better sale purchase than full price.
> 
> I also have the feather print silo trousers in black/white, in size 1, and those are VERY comfortable and super flattering, especially considering that the feather print is vertical (and thus very slimming).  I would definitely recommend these over the Renell jeans!!
> 
> Hope this helps!!



r u talking about this jeans??


----------



## chicjean

^I think so... at least that's what I've been referring to!!


----------



## hktaitai

juneping said:


> this is my lexy in bordeaux



Lovely, lovely, lovely  *juneping* your action pic in the sunlight is beautiful. More, please?


----------



## juneping

tb-purselover said:


> Awesome pics Juneping! Please keep them coming.
> 
> Love the Pliro on you Petite. The Balmain blazer is tdf! I love the whole outfit.





hktaitai said:


> Lovely, lovely, lovely  *juneping* your action pic in the sunlight is beautiful. More, please?



thank you ladies!!


----------



## tonkamama

hktaitai said:


> Thanks heaps *amacasa* For any mod pics maybe I can pair my RO with some IM so that I can stay on this thread?  :giggles:


*hktaitai ~* it is such a great idea...  cannot wait to see your RO & IM pairing!!  I am waiting to steal styling idea from you & *amacasa* :ninja:!!


----------



## tonkamama

zzhoneybee said:


> I have The Renells in black!  I am a pretty standard size 1 IM, 4 US, 5'4, and I think they look great- the black is very slimming (better cuffed than bunched at the bottom), and I have even worn them with flats.  However... they aren't the most comfortable pair of pants I own.  There's not a lot of stretch, I need a belt to (barely) prevent plumber bottom, and the pants sit very low on the waist.  The waistband is, again, rather generous when compared to the legs... which are VERY tight.  My advice is that they would be a better sale purchase than full price.
> 
> I also have the feather print silo trousers in black/white, in size 1, and those are VERY comfortable and super flattering, especially considering that the feather print is vertical (and thus very slimming).  I would definitely recommend these over the Renell jeans!!
> 
> Hope this helps!!


I have tried both the feather pants (size 0) and leather-trimmed patchwork skinny jeans (size 0)...  

I feel feather pants is very comfortable alto little snug but I think it will give in after few wearing.  I was hoping to try it in size 1 but they were sold out.  

As for the patchwork skinny jeans (black)...  it was supper tight around my calves, I can feel the waist will fit.....  but my calves are yelling for help:shame:!


----------



## Petite1010

KristyDarling said:


> AAAA!!!! Love it all!!! That jacket is just such an iconic piece...I would love to own one someday! What size did you get? I think we might be around the same height/build (5'2" 100lbs?).  By the way I have those pants and love them dearly!


Hi Kristy, yes the blazer is true investment. Thank you!!! Yes, we are exactly the same size I think and the blazer is size FR36. I think I could easily go with FR34, but that was the only piece, so I grab it without any questions and I am so happy. But still very now through the arms and shoulders are at the right place. Fingers crossed you will one some day!!! I will keep my eye for you also. By the way, you owe me Franklins mod pics! PLEASE!!!!


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> this is my lexy in bordeaux



*June ~* always enjoy your pairing mod picture!!



Petite1010 said:


> Wanted also to share my finally arrived Balmain blazer, a quick shot from todays outfit, I styled it with IM belt and Miro pants not to go off the topic




*
Petite1010 ~* your Balmain blazer is a great investment!! Love your mod pictures esp your IM pants!!


----------



## Coreena

angelastoel said:


> I never knew while browsing I discover more!!
> 
> Vally jacket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fosfo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> found the red jordan indeed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the blue!


awww thanks for the pics angela ^^ she is so cute! does she have a blog? Love all your IM items !!


----------



## Coreena

angelastoel said:


> another celeb-favourite: Elle (I adore her style!!!) and her Flana, I always safe celeb pics with similar items/items I like. I should definetly look up some pics from my old laptop!


this is my dream jacket! ^^ This is the one flana jacket I would die to have! for now I can only dream about it


----------



## Coreena

juneping said:


> this is my lexy in bordeaux


awww  you look really sweet here June! ^^


----------



## Coreena

juneping said:


> r u talking about this jeans??
> cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/170868/170868_in_mt2.jpg


I love these but im thinking they wont look as good on me as those models


----------



## Petite1010

tonkamama said:


> *June ~* always enjoy your pairing mod picture!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Petite1010 ~* your Balmain blazer is a great investment!! Love your mod pictures esp your IM pants!!


Thank you Tonka


----------



## Coreena

Petite1010 said:


> Hi Kristy, yes the blazer is true investment. Thank you!!! Yes, we are exactly the same size I think and the blazer is size FR36. I think I could easily go with FR34, but that was the only piece, so I grab it without any questions and I am so happy. But still very now through the arms and shoulders are at the right place. Fingers crossed you will one some day!!! I will keep my eye for you also. By the way, you owe me Franklins mod pics! PLEASE!!!!


you look great in your pic ^^ how much did the blazer set you back?


----------



## Petite1010

Coreena said:


> you look great in your pic ^^ how much did the blazer set you back?


thanks! You mean the price? I got it for around 700-750 GBP including shipment and customs. But think it's not the big price for such a blazer!


----------



## Coreena

Petite1010 said:


> thanks! You mean the price? I got it for around 700-750 GBP including shipment and customs. But think it's not the big price for such a blazer!


thats really good for balmain  Nice find Petite1010


----------



## flower71

chicjean said:


> Thank you both! I'm thinking that the may fit me alright based on all of this. I'm 5'9" got a long torso, a larger bum and little chicken legs- I'm normally a size 25 so I'm thinking they may be alright. My only hesitation at this point is that the only place I can find them is from online, so I'll have to order them and try them on at home...


great news for you, can't wait for mod pics then. as long as you can send them back in case they don't fit, you seem to be the best model size for these jeans


----------



## KristyDarling

Petite1010 said:


> Hi Kristy, yes the blazer is true investment. Thank you!!! Yes, we are exactly the same size I think and the blazer is size FR36. I think I could easily go with FR34, but that was the only piece, so I grab it without any questions and I am so happy. But still very now through the arms and shoulders are at the right place. Fingers crossed you will one some day!!! I will keep my eye for you also. By the way, you owe me Franklins mod pics! PLEASE!!!!



Good to know, thank you!! And yes, I'm shamefully overdue on mod pics. So ashamed, so ashamed! :shame: I promise I will once I get into a more sane work schedule and have the time to do it up right!


----------



## angelastoel

Coreena said:


> awww thanks for the pics angela ^^ she is so cute! does she have a blog? Love all your IM items !!



I don't think she has a blog, she is a Russian socialite (working at Vogue Russia)


----------



## Coreena

angelastoel said:


> I don't think she has a blog, she is a Russian socialite (working at Vogue Russia)


oh i see hehee.. thanks for the info Angela ^^


----------



## Suzie

Not sure if it has been mentioned here yet, but the Corner Shop in Sydney has 30% off Isabel Marant.


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> *June ~* always enjoy your pairing mod picture!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Petite1010 ~* your Balmain blazer is a great investment!! Love your mod pictures esp your IM pants!!





Coreena said:


> awww you look really sweet here June! ^^




thank you ladies!!


----------



## hktaitai

tonkamama said:


> *hktaitai ~* it is such a great idea...  cannot wait to see your RO & IM pairing!!  I am waiting to steal styling idea from you & *amacasa* :ninja:!!



Thank you *tonka* for your encouragement   So, may I present these pics of the Rick Owens paired with some IMs... 

1. with the YNES turquoise silk dress from 11SS

2. with the AGOSTO silk top from 10SS

3. with the Etoile ADONI cashmere-blend tee from 11FW

4. with a printed long-sleeved linen tee from 10FW

5. with an olive long-sleeved linen tee from many seasons ago

Cheers


----------



## hktaitai

Hi there, I paid a visit to the IM store today. Bad news: the Maeva hasn't arrived yet 
Good news: there were something else that caught my eye. May I share with you some pictures? 

First, a BABA cashmere-blend scarf in red with blacks stripes.  It is the same model as the one I got two seasons ago, in grey.  The two are put side by side for comparison in the second picture.

Although some fellow tPFers felt that the EGGER jacket is too long and not as flattering, I got myself one in the black-white combo anyway, as I was told it looked fine on me - I certainly hope so XP  
(I was even tempted to get the navy one as well, but it might resemble my navy Lexy too much...  Well, I finally dropped the idea.)


----------



## hktaitai

hktaitai said:


> Hi there, I paid a visit to the IM store today. Bad news: the Maeva hasn't arrived yet
> Good news: there were something else that caught my eye. May I share with you some pictures?
> 
> First, a BABA cashmere-blend scarf in red with blacks stripes.  It is the same model as the one I got two seasons ago, in grey.  The two are put side by side for comparison in the second picture.
> 
> Although some fellow tPFers felt that the EGGER jacket is too long and not as flattering, I got myself one in the black-white combo anyway, as I was told it looked fine on me - I certainly hope so XP
> (I was even tempted to get the navy one as well, but it might resemble my navy Lexy too much...  Well, I finally dropped the idea.)



I also got 3 MILENA tops, which I like _a lot_ 'cos they remind me of my favorite Dunst  

The 3 Milena's I got are in navy, ecru and black; the IM store does not carry the burgundy one available on NAP  

In the mod pic I was wearing the navy one.


----------



## hktaitai

hktaitai said:


> I also got 3 MILENA tops, which I like _a lot_ 'cos they remind me of my favorite Dunst
> 
> The 3 Milena's I got are in navy, ecru and black; the IM store does not carry the burgundy one available on NAP
> 
> In the mod pic I was wearing the navy one.



Finally, _the_ top that I have been waiting for sooooooo long... the MALIBU   Yay!!!!!!!

I got the black one only; the ecru was pre-ordered by another customer but - shhhhhh - the Manager was so nice to allow me to put it on just to have a taste of it 

Love, love the details


----------



## hktaitai

hktaitai said:


> Finally, _the_ top that I have been waiting for sooooooo long... the MALIBU   Yay!!!!!!!
> 
> I got the black one only; the ecru was pre-ordered by another customer but - shhhhhh - the Manager was so nice to allow me to put it on just to have a taste of it
> 
> Love, love the details



There was indeed another piece of "bad news" for me when I was in the IM store today.  For some unknown reason, my Maeva has yet to arrive  while the reversible curly lamb fur *Lulu* was right there waiting to be taken home!  Unfortunately for me it was a huge size 2.  Anyhow, for the benefit of my fellow tPFers, I put it on and took a few pics... including one showing the price tag   Surprisingly it's so much more expensive than it is on The New Guard's website!  I might be mistaken, but from what I saw so far, *everything* has been less expensive in the HK IM store than anywhere in Australia... 

Oh, well.  Let's enjoy the pics


----------



## FancyPants

*Hktaitai* Loving your mod pics! I think the Egger jacket looks VERY nice on you! And you rock the milena tops! love your IM collection


----------



## mercer

Oh hktaitai-  you look amazing!  thanks so much for sharing your beautiful pictures!


----------



## hktaitai

hktaitai said:


> First, a BABA cashmere-blend scarf in red with blacks stripes.  It is the same model as the one I got two seasons ago, in grey.  The two are put side by side for comparison in the second picture.



Correction: The BABA scarf is made of pure cashmere, not a blend


----------



## hktaitai

FancyPants said:


> *Hktaitai* Loving your mod pics! I think the Egger jacket looks VERY nice on you! And you rock the milena tops! love your IM collection



Hi hi, thanks so very much *FancyPants*


----------



## hktaitai

mercer said:


> Oh hktaitai-  you look amazing!  thanks so much for sharing your beautiful pictures!



Thanks loads *mercer*  Haven't seen you for a long time... how are you my dear?


----------



## juneping

hktaitai said:


> I also got 3 MILENA tops, which I like _a lot_ 'cos they remind me of my favorite Dunst
> 
> The 3 Milena's I got are in navy, ecru and black; the IM store does not carry the burgundy one available on NAP
> 
> In the mod pic I was wearing the navy one.





hktaitai said:


> Finally, _the_ top that I have been waiting for sooooooo long... the MALIBU   Yay!!!!!!!
> 
> I got the black one only; the ecru was pre-ordered by another customer but - shhhhhh - the Manager was so nice to allow me to put it on just to have a taste of it
> 
> Love, love the details



OMG....love these tops!!!


----------



## angelastoel

hktaitai said:


> Thank you *tonka* for your encouragement   So, may I present these pics of the Rick Owens paired with some IMs...
> 
> 1. with the YNES turquoise silk dress from 11SS
> 
> 2. with the AGOSTO silk top from 10SS
> 
> 3. with the Etoile ADONI cashmere-blend tee from 11FW
> 
> 4. with a printed long-sleeved linen tee from 10FW
> 
> 5. with an olive long-sleeved linen tee from many seasons ago
> 
> Cheers



Wow you had a major IM-haul, and we're not only jacket twins, but also Agosto twins, I have the exact same blouse, it's so special and pretty!


----------



## hktaitai

hktaitai said:


> There was indeed another piece of "bad news" for me when I was in the IM store today.  For some unknown reason, my Maeva has yet to arrive  while the reversible curly lamb fur *Lulu* was right there waiting to be taken home!  Unfortunately for me it was a huge size 2.  Anyhow, for the benefit of my fellow tPFers, I put it on and took a few pics... including one showing the price tag   Surprisingly it's so much more expensive than it is on The New Guard's website!  I might be mistaken, but from what I saw so far, *everything* has been less expensive in the HK IM store than anywhere in Australia...
> 
> Oh, well.  Let's enjoy the pics



Correction: The Lulu was a size 1, not 2; sorry for the typo. It's a very loose fit so if anyone is lucky to find one, remember to go down a size


----------



## hktaitai

angelastoel said:


> Wow you had a major IM-haul, and we're not only jacket twins, but also Agosto twins, I have the exact same blouse, it's so special and pretty!



Hello, my dear jacket-and-top twin  Yes, the Agosto really is fab isn't it?!


----------



## hktaitai

juneping said:


> OMG....love these tops!!!



Then, act before it's too late, *juneping*


----------



## KristyDarling

hktaitai said:


> There was indeed another piece of "bad news" for me when I was in the IM store today.  For some unknown reason, my Maeva has yet to arrive  while the reversible curly lamb fur *Lulu* was right there waiting to be taken home!  Unfortunately for me it was a huge size 2.  Anyhow, for the benefit of my fellow tPFers, I put it on and took a few pics... including one showing the price tag   Surprisingly it's so much more expensive than it is on The New Guard's website!  I might be mistaken, but from what I saw so far, *everything* has been less expensive in the HK IM store than anywhere in Australia...
> 
> Oh, well.  Let's enjoy the pics



I LOVE it when you put on a private runway show for us!  Thank you for always taking the time to do that!!  Congratulations on a MAJOR haul filled with gorgeous goodies! The Milena top is on my radar too, but it wouldn't look as pretty on me cuz my are much more, um, "generous" than your shapely slim ones and with my belly jelly rolls I would have to wear a Spanx! :shame: The Egger is beautiful on you!! You are making me think about that one, hmmm. (I'm 5'2" too, so.....)


----------



## juneping

Coreena said:


> I love these but im thinking they wont look as good on me as those models



You never know until you try them on...


----------



## juneping

hktaitai said:


> Then, act before it's too late, *juneping*



I am waiting for them to go on sale.....sigh...the SA told me to wait for sale on other items except the jackets. Waiting for her calls....


----------



## chicjean

*hktaitai*, LOVE all your new pieces!!! So gorgeous!


----------



## am2022

loving all the pics "C"

At least we get to appreciate all these marant pieces worn off the runway and not just NAP stock pics!!!

the milena tops!!!

congrats on your haul!!!

Rick owens jacket is fab , BTW!


----------



## Coreena

hktaitai said:


> Finally, _the_ top that I have been waiting for sooooooo long... the MALIBU   Yay!!!!!!!
> 
> I got the black one only; the ecru was pre-ordered by another customer but - shhhhhh - the Manager was so nice to allow me to put it on just to have a taste of it
> 
> Love, love the details


oh wow! simply gorgeous HK! ^^ Someone went on a shopping spree  I really love MALIBU in black! What is the sizing like in the MILENA HK? is the material really comfy and stretchy on? or is it very fitted?  

Oh love the lulu... but I piked on that coat because thenewgaurd told me that the model was wearing a size 0! I would drown in that coat hehe .. Wow its AUD 5400 compared to New guards pricing of 3990. Seems strange that IM in HK is so expensive.... how much did the Melina top cost you?


----------



## Coreena

juneping said:


> You never know until you try them on...


dont encourage me June!


----------



## birkingal

hktaitai said:


> Thank you *tonka* for your encouragement   So, may I present these pics of the Rick Owens paired with some IMs...
> 
> 1. with the YNES turquoise silk dress from 11SS
> 
> 2. with the AGOSTO silk top from 10SS
> 
> 3. with the Etoile ADONI cashmere-blend tee from 11FW
> 
> 4. with a printed long-sleeved linen tee from 10FW
> 
> 5. with an olive long-sleeved linen tee from many seasons ago
> 
> Cheers




You look so much better in the RO jacket than I did! Suits you perfectly.


----------



## Petite1010

hktaitai said:


> I also got 3 MILENA tops, which I like _a lot_ 'cos they remind me of my favorite Dunst
> 
> The 3 Milena's I got are in navy, ecru and black; the IM store does not carry the burgundy one available on NAP
> 
> In the mod pic I was wearing the navy one.


OMG HKtaitai your collection is JUST GORGEOUS!!! I am in love with all your new ly purchased tops, you rock it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bgmommy

birkingal said:


> You look so much better in the RO jacket than I did! Suits you perfectly.



Birkingirl - I think the same about me - I had that RO and sent it back!


----------



## tonkamama

hktaitai said:


> Thank you *tonka* for your encouragement   So, may I present these pics of the Rick Owens paired with some IMs...
> 
> 1. with the YNES turquoise silk dress from 11SS
> 
> 2. with the AGOSTO silk top from 10SS
> 
> 3. with the Etoile ADONI cashmere-blend tee from 11FW
> 
> 4. with a printed long-sleeved linen tee from 10FW
> 
> 5. with an olive long-sleeved linen tee from many seasons ago
> 
> Cheers


*hktaitai ~* thank you so much for taking the time and show us your beautiful modern chic RO?IM pairings!!  I am "quickly" fall in love with all your IM tops!!!

Amazing IM new purchases & modeling!!

*Some sizing question ~* may I ask what size is your EGGER jacket and MILENA top?  

For LuLu, do you think you will fit in size "0" (if they have one for you to try)?  Here in US, LuLu jacket is US$3,310 and Leon coat is US$4,080....  I cannot tell the difference in style (only view pictures on internet).  

It is not really cold here in CA ... so chances for me waring LuLu or Leno is like none...  but I am luring on the Linka vest tho...


----------



## am2022

loving this navajo inspired belt ladies... but is this marant? i haven't seen it anywhere???


----------



## am2022

tonka.... love the linka as well... go to barneys now and try it on so can show us mod pics!!!




tonkamama said:


> *hktaitai ~* thank you so much for taking the time and show us your beautiful modern chic RO?IM pairings!! I am "quickly" fall in love with all your IM tops!!!
> 
> Amazing IM new purchases & modeling!!
> 
> *Some sizing question ~* may I ask what size is your EGGER jacket and MILENA top?
> 
> For LuLu, do you think you will fit in size "0" (if they have one for you to try)? Here in US, LuLu jacket is US$3,310 and Leon coat is US$4,080.... I cannot tell the difference in style (only view pictures on internet).
> 
> It is not really cold here in CA ... so chances for me waring LuLu or Leno is like none... but I am luring on the Linka vest tho...


----------



## chicjean

amacasa said:


> get them.. chicjean and then show us mod pics please!!!



ordered!!! 

got an email this morning that there was only one left in my size... figure i can always return them, but i don't think that's going to happen


----------



## Jessiepie

Jaded81 said:


> Love this on you! Could you tell me what colour this is?



Thank you, it's the dark anthracite colour!


----------



## Jayne1

flower71 said:


> do you happen to know someone in *real* life, that isn't IM herself or a model? I think they look great on super skinny girls, the kinds that are photographed during fashion week for example


I think IM often designs for herself - what does everyone else think?  Tall, skinny, not curvy, small bust...


angelastoel said:


> another celeb-favourite: Elle (I adore her style!!!) and her Flana, I always safe celeb pics with similar items/items I like. I should definetly look up some pics from my old laptop!


I am probably in the minority here, but I think that jacket is not that great on her.  It looks like she grew out of it.


----------



## juneping

amacasa said:


> loving this navajo inspired belt ladies... but is this marant? i haven't seen it anywhere???



she's always so stylish.....who is she? i assume a fashion blogger...


----------



## chicjean

juneping said:


> she's always so stylish.....who is she? i assume a fashion blogger...



i think she's part of caroline's mode/stockholm street style...


----------



## am2022

Yay!!! can't wait for your mod pics!!!




chicjean said:


> ordered!!!
> 
> got an email this morning that there was only one left in my size... figure i can always return them, but i don't think that's going to happen


----------



## am2022

yup.. blogger, editor, caroline blomst... 

her site :   http://carolinesmode.com/caroline/




juneping said:


> she's always so stylish.....who is she? i assume a fashion blogger...


----------



## hktaitai

KristyDarling said:


> I LOVE it when you put on a private runway show for us!  Thank you for always taking the time to do that!!  Congratulations on a MAJOR haul filled with gorgeous goodies! The Milena top is on my radar too, but it wouldn't look as pretty on me cuz my are much more, um, "generous" than your shapely slim ones and with my belly jelly rolls I would have to wear a Spanx! :shame: The Egger is beautiful on you!! You are making me think about that one, hmmm. (I'm 5'2" too, so.....)


 
Glad you like the pics *KristyDarling*  I don't believe you about how the Milena won't look pretty on you, though.  You are just being too critical, too harsh on yourself 
You definitely should consider the Egger, it works well on our 5'2" frame


----------



## hktaitai

juneping said:


> I am waiting for them to go on sale.....sigh...the SA told me to wait for sale on other items except the jackets. Waiting for her calls....


 
You have a very sweet SA, *juneping*  Wish you the best of luck in getting all the colors you like on sale - like what I did for the Rand. BTW, in addition to the three I bought, and the burgundy on NAP, there is also an orange one in my IM store. I didn't take it 'cos somehow it looks like a sick orange - not bright, not pastel, just... off :weird:


----------



## hktaitai

Coreena said:


> oh wow! simply gorgeous HK! ^^ Someone went on a shopping spree  I really love MALIBU in black! What is the sizing like in the MILENA HK? is the material really comfy and stretchy on? or is it very fitted?
> Oh love the lulu... but I piked on that coat because thenewgaurd told me that the model was wearing a size 0! I would drown in that coat hehe .. Wow its AUD 5400 compared to New guards pricing of 3990. Seems strange that IM in HK is so expensive.... how much did the Melina top cost you?


 
Thanks heaps *Coreena*  In fact I also tried on the Mana dress - the longer version of the Malibu that comes with a silk slip, but I just don't have the legs to carry it 

I got the Malibu (HK$7999) and Melina's (HK$3599@) in size 0. They are fitted yet stretchy and comfy. I tried on size 1 as well, which at a glance is alright too - yes it's how stretchy the material is - but on a closer look there seems to be too much fabric underarm so I stick to 0 

More searching on the web convinces me that the HK IM has mistakenly priced the Lulu. It's simply nonsensical. I'll ask them to double check.


----------



## hktaitai

birkingal said:


> You look so much better in the RO jacket than I did! Suits you perfectly.


 
Thanks a zillion my dear *birkingal*  - what a compliment  But I am sure _you_ look great in an RO too


----------



## hktaitai

Petite1010 said:


> OMG HKtaitai your collection is JUST GORGEOUS!!! I am in love with all your new ly purchased tops, you rock it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Thank you so very much *Petite* sweetie :kiss:


----------



## hktaitai

amacasa said:


> loving all the pics "C"
> At least we get to appreciate all these marant pieces worn off the runway and not just NAP stock pics!!!
> the milena tops!!!
> congrats on your haul!!!
> Rick owens jacket is fab , BTW!


 
Thanks so much darling *A*


----------



## juneping

chicjean said:


> i think she's part of caroline's mode/stockholm street style...





amacasa said:


> yup.. blogger, editor, caroline blomst...
> 
> her site :   http://carolinesmode.com/caroline/



thanks!! i'll put her on my bloglovin list....



hktaitai said:


> You have a very sweet SA, *juneping*  Wish you the best of luck in getting all the colors you like on sale - like what I did for the Rand. BTW, in addition to the three I bought, and the burgundy on NAP, there is also an orange one in my IM store. I didn't take it 'cos somehow it looks like a sick orange - not bright, not pastel, just... off :weird:


i was wondering why didn't you get the bordeaux...i love that black one. there's none in the US. only wine and ecru


----------



## Jayne1

Help! I have my eye on a slightly more expensive IM jacket which I found on-line.  

I keep thinking that since it's mid-October, I should wait until the sales.  But I don't know when that will be.  Does anyone know when NAP or FF have their first markdown?

Or just get it now and be really upset _if _there are still some left in my size when the sales start...


----------



## hktaitai

tonkamama said:


> *hktaitai ~* thank you so much for taking the time and show us your beautiful modern chic RO?IM pairings!! I am "quickly" fall in love with all your IM tops!!!
> Amazing IM new purchases & modeling!!
> *Some sizing question ~* may I ask what size is your EGGER jacket and MILENA top?
> For LuLu, do you think you will fit in size "0" (if they have one for you to try)? Here in US, LuLu jacket is US$3,310 and Leon coat is US$4,080.... I cannot tell the difference in style (only view pictures on internet).
> It is not really cold here in CA ... so chances for me waring LuLu or Leno is like none... but I am luring on the Linka vest tho...


 
Millions of thanks *tonka  *So glad you like the pics and my choices 

The Egger and Milena's are in size 0. Perfect fit 

Leon is a bit longer than the Lulu; this is the only difference I could see from the online pics (the IM store didin't have the Leon yesterday for comparison). The price tag on the Lulu I saw has got to be problematic  I will certainly bug them to have a double check. As to whether a size 0 will fit - oh what a dangerous question - I guess it would perhaps fit like the Dilber hooded boucle cardigan. Very boxy but... yes, I guess I'll take it 'cos the fur is oh-so-lovely. Oh my god, tonka, you are dangerous.

Oh by the way, I did try on the Linka vest too (in size 2, the only one available yesterday). The shoulder is so dropped that I am not sure whether I could pull off even a size 0. But mind you, it's just me, someone who has very narrow shoulder  I do think that it'll be a cool choice for the CA weather


----------



## hktaitai

Jayne1 said:


> I think IM often designs for herself - what does everyone else think? Tall, skinny, not curvy, small bust...
> 
> I am probably in the minority here, but I think that jacket is not that great on her. It looks like she grew out of it.


 
I am with you *Jayne*. As much as I admire The Body's usual style, I don't think the Flana looks good - not in these pics at least. It makes her look so...... BIG


----------



## hktaitai

Jayne1 said:


> Help! I have my eye on a slightly more expensive IM jacket which I found on-line.
> 
> I keep thinking that since it's mid-October, I should wait until the sales. But I don't know when that will be. Does anyone know when NAP or FF have their first markdown?
> 
> Or just get it now and be really upset _if _there are still some left in my size when the sales start...


 
*Jayne* if you REALLY love it and it's a coveted item, don't risk. Of course we all love a bargain, but the pain of missing an item that you truly love is such an unbearable pain.  As for paying more, you'll get over it


----------



## hktaitai

juneping said:


> i was wondering why didn't you get the bordeaux...i love that black one. there's none in the US. only wine and ecru


 
There were only 4 choices yesterday and I dismissed the odd orange. I'm having my fingers crossed they'll have the bordeaux maybe in the next shipment


----------



## juneping

Jayne1 said:


> I think IM often designs for herself - what does everyone else think?  Tall, skinny, not curvy, small bust...
> 
> I am probably in the minority here, but I think that jacket is not that great on her.  It looks like she grew out of it.



i think the reason she doesn't look great with the jacket is she might be too tall and got long torso. the jacket is supposed to sit at her hip bone where the top of her jeans is. but unfortunately it's couple of inches higher.
proportion is everything.


----------



## juneping

hktaitai said:


> There were only 4 choices yesterday and I dismissed the odd orange. I'm having my fingers crossed they'll have the bordeaux maybe in the next shipment



why didn't you get it a NAP?? just curious?? i know people in the US are all about online shopping...


----------



## mandicakes

Anyone like the new 2012 coloured sneakers?  Yay!!!! IM is re-doing the Betty's in white!  check them out http://www.findmeamuse.com


----------



## hktaitai

juneping said:


> why didn't you get it a NAP?? just curious?? i know people in the US are all about online shopping...



Oh I love NAP and buy from them all the time, so it's not like I have anything negative about it. But since I've got three in other colors already, this particular one can wait... like what you're planning


----------



## mercer

hktaitai said:


> Thanks loads *mercer*  Haven't seen you for a long time... how are you my dear?



You are just the sweetest!  I adore looking at all of your lovely modeling photos!  It's such fun to live vicariously through your closet! 

 This is such a fun forum to visit as all of you beautiful ladies are such a inspiration to me

I need your help ladies!

Just got these dixies (I'm too tall for dickers) in chocolate.  Not my first choice of color- would love these in taupe on black, but I haven't found them in my size.  So when these popped up in NAP the other day, I snapped 'em up.  So comfortable!  Should I keep them even though they aren't my dream color?


----------



## hktaitai

mandicakes said:


> Anyone like the new 2012 coloured sneakers?  Yay!!!! IM is re-doing the Betty's in white!  check them out http://www.findmeamuse.com



Thanks *mandi* for sharing! They all are such eye candies


----------



## hktaitai

mercer said:


> You are just the sweetest!  I adore looking at all of your lovely modeling photos!  It's such fun to live vicariously through your closet!
> This is such a fun forum to visit as all of you beautiful ladies are such a inspiration to me
> 
> I need your help ladies!
> Just got these dixies (I'm too tall for dickers) in chocolate.  Not my first choice of color- would love these in taupe on black, but I haven't found them in my size.  So when these popped up in NAP the other day, I snapped 'em up.  So comfortable!  Should I keep them even though they aren't my dream color?



Yes yes yes! Keep them!! You can always get a new pair in another color next season, which, who knows, you may love even more than your dream color of this season  Meanwhile, enjoy the chocolates to the hilt!!!


----------



## mandicakes

juneping said:


> i think the reason she doesn't look great with the jacket is she might be too tall and got long torso. the jacket is supposed to sit at her hip bone where the top of her jeans is. but unfortunately it's couple of inches higher.
> proportion is everything.


 
Absolutely I have to agree. But the jacket suits most people. I mean how many woman are over 6 foot!


----------



## mandicakes

mercer said:


> You are just the sweetest! I adore looking at all of your lovely modeling photos! It's such fun to live vicariously through your closet!
> 
> This is such a fun forum to visit as all of you beautiful ladies are such a inspiration to me
> 
> I need your help ladies!
> 
> Just got these dixies (I'm too tall for dickers) in chocolate. Not my first choice of color- would love these in taupe on black, but I haven't found them in my size. So when these popped up in NAP the other day, I snapped 'em up. So comfortable! Should I keep them even though they aren't my dream color?


 
Absolutely keep them! I saw them in the store the other day and loved them, especially the colour. They won't get as dirty either


----------



## juneping

mercer said:


> You are just the sweetest!  I adore looking at all of your lovely modeling photos!  It's such fun to live vicariously through your closet!
> 
> This is such a fun forum to visit as all of you beautiful ladies are such a inspiration to me
> 
> I need your help ladies!
> 
> Just got these dixies (I'm too tall for dickers) in chocolate.  Not my first choice of color- would love these in taupe on black, but I haven't found them in my size.  So when these popped up in NAP the other day, I snapped 'em up.  So comfortable!  Should I keep them even though they aren't my dream color?



do they work in your wardrobe? if you have other shoes and don't NEED them...wait for your perfect color. but if you NEED something just like dixie stylish and comfy...get them now. HTH


----------



## juneping

hktaitai said:


> There were only 4 choices yesterday and I dismissed the odd orange. I'm having my fingers crossed they'll have the bordeaux maybe in the next shipment



personally i think orange and yellow are kind of odd color for asian....i've seen some asian looked good in these colors but not for the majority. 
especially we have this phrase "yellow face old-lady" stuck to my mind.....i know i can be silly sometimes.


----------



## am2022

keep them.. mercer.. they are yummy looking ..like hershey's chocolate!



mercer said:


> You are just the sweetest! I adore looking at all of your lovely modeling photos! It's such fun to live vicariously through your closet!
> 
> This is such a fun forum to visit as all of you beautiful ladies are such a inspiration to me
> 
> I need your help ladies!
> 
> Just got these dixies (I'm too tall for dickers) in chocolate. Not my first choice of color- would love these in taupe on black, but I haven't found them in my size. So when these popped up in NAP the other day, I snapped 'em up. So comfortable! Should I keep them even though they aren't my dream color?


----------



## am2022

love love that yellow face thing... i also have my yellow tinge ( asian) and this made me laugh!!



juneping said:


> personally i think orange and yellow are kind of odd color for asian....i've seen some asian looked good in these colors but not for the majority.
> especially we have this phrase "yellow face old-lady" stuck to my mind.....i know i can be silly sometimes.


----------



## mercer

amacasa said:


> loving this navajo inspired belt ladies... but is this marant? i haven't seen it anywhere???



Yes-  found it at Gypsy!  It's super cute!

http://www.gypsyusa.com/NEW2.html


----------



## am2022

oh thanks mercer.. it does exist !!!




mercer said:


> Yes- found it at Gypsy! It's super cute!
> 
> http://www.gypsyusa.com/NEW2.html


----------



## chicjean

juneping said:


> do they work in your wardrobe? if you have other shoes and don't NEED them...wait for your perfect color. but if you NEED something just like dixie stylish and comfy...get them now. HTH



Totally agree. I love them, but if you don't think they'll work with what you have it's not worth it.

Personally, I love them in that color!!!


----------



## mercer

amacasa said:


> oh thanks mercer.. it does exist !!!



You're welcome!  I love the belt too.  I knew I had seen it somewhere in my internet stalking of IM!


----------



## Julide

mercer said:


> You are just the sweetest!  I adore looking at all of your lovely modeling photos!  It's such fun to live vicariously through your closet!
> 
> This is such a fun forum to visit as all of you beautiful ladies are such a inspiration to me
> 
> I need your help ladies!
> 
> Just got these dixies (I'm too tall for dickers) in chocolate.  Not my first choice of color- would love these in taupe on black, but I haven't found them in my size.  So when these popped up in NAP the other day, I snapped 'em up.  So comfortable!  Should I keep them even though they aren't my dream color?



I have the chocolate dixies and like you I wanted another colour *Cognac*but I have found the chocolate to be a very universal colour for my fall wardrobe! Try them with your wardrobe and let your wardrobe make the choice!Best of luck!!!


----------



## tonkamama

mandicakes said:


> Anyone like the new 2012 coloured sneakers?  Yay!!!! IM is re-doing the Betty's in white!  check them out http://www.findmeamuse.com


*mandicakes ~* thank you for sharing, so cute!!  Do you know what colors in Dickers coming next season?


----------



## juneping

has anyone from the US bought items from matches.com?
how does it work? do they charge tax? the shipping is steep but the price is much lower than the US....so i am curious how does that work??


----------



## chicjean

juneping said:


> has anyone from the US bought items from matches.com?
> how does it work? do they charge tax? the shipping is steep but the price is much lower than the US....so i am curious how does that work??



that's where i ordered my jeans from. i didn't get charged a tax on the purchase, but i'm almost counting on having to pay a customs fee. regardless, the price i paid, including the crazy shipping, was almost $200 less than in the US. 

i'll keep you posted, i should be getting the jeans soon so i'll know if there are any additional charges to incur


----------



## juneping

chicjean said:


> that's where i ordered my jeans from. i didn't get charged a tax on the purchase, but i'm almost counting on having to pay a customs fee. regardless, the price i paid, including the crazy shipping, was almost $200 less than in the US.
> 
> i'll keep you posted, i should be getting the jeans soon so i'll know if there are any additional charges to incur



thanks!!
i think US tax limit is high. i think we'd be taxed if it's more than 1K or 2K. i got a purse from canada once...and i got taxed. i think the limit is 1K...not sure. and each state charges differently as well. pls keep me posted.


----------



## chicjean

juneping said:


> thanks!!
> i think US tax limit is high. i think we'd be taxed if it's more than 1K or 2K. i got a purse from canada once...and i got taxed. i think the limit is 1K...not sure. and each state charges differently as well. pls keep me posted.



i will for sure  from what i've pieced together online, it's normally not more than 3% or something. regardless, even _if _the tax is a little nuts, they were still SO much less than buying them from any where in the states, and my size was gone anyway


----------



## foxie-pooh

It's here, it's here!!! Live reveal...


----------



## chicjean

:snack:


----------



## juneping

chicjean said:


> i will for sure  from what i've pieced together online, it's normally not more than 3% or something. regardless, even _if _the tax is a little nuts, they were still SO much less than buying them from any where in the states, and my size was gone anyway



mine was 9.x%....NY. 
i keep my finger crossed for you


----------



## foxie-pooh

ooh...what's inside?


----------



## Coreena

hktaitai said:


> Thanks heaps *Coreena*  In fact I also tried on the Mana dress - the longer version of the Malibu that comes with a silk slip, but I just don't have the legs to carry it
> 
> I got the Malibu (HK$7999) and Melina's (HK$3599@) in size 0. They are fitted yet stretchy and comfy. I tried on size 1 as well, which at a glance is alright too - yes it's how stretchy the material is - but on a closer look there seems to be too much fabric underarm so I stick to 0
> 
> More searching on the web convinces me that the HK IM has mistakenly priced the Lulu. It's simply nonsensical. I'll ask them to double check.


Thats it im convince I need to get the Melina  Im going to get a size 1 in that case  Thanks for sizing info as always HK!  

I know they have. I wonder why IM HK dont know about the price drops on the lulu and leon. I was told by two different sources that the Lulu and Leon prices had dropped as the jackets manufacturing cost were lower then expected so IM dropped prices for both fur coats by 15%. Thats is what the new guard told me when I was purchasing one of their furs so new price was $3990 for both lulu and leon. Only the maeva and the longer version didnt fall in pricing, which sucked lol ..


----------



## Coreena

amacasa said:


> loving this navajo inspired belt ladies... but is this marant? i haven't seen it anywhere???


ooo loving the belt ^^


----------



## Jayne1

^^ I wish I could get an IM garment bag when I buy my IM clothes!


----------



## mercer

Ooooooooh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




foxie-pooh said:


> It's here, it's here!!! Live reveal...


----------



## chicjean

juneping said:


> mine was 9.x%....NY.
> i keep my finger crossed for you



thanks!! 




foxie-pooh said:


> ooh...what's inside?



what's inside?!


----------



## foxie-pooh

My long awaited...


----------



## Coreena

hktaitai said:


> Millions of thanks *tonka  *So glad you like the pics and my choices
> 
> The Egger and Milena's are in size 0. Perfect fit
> 
> Leon is a bit longer than the Lulu; this is the only difference I could see from the online pics (the IM store didin't have the Leon yesterday for comparison). The price tag on the Lulu I saw has got to be problematic  I will certainly bug them to have a double check. As to whether a size 0 will fit - oh what a dangerous question - I guess it would perhaps fit like the Dilber hooded boucle cardigan. Very boxy but... yes, I guess I'll take it 'cos the fur is oh-so-lovely. Oh my god, tonka, you are dangerous.
> 
> Oh by the way, I did try on the Linka vest too (in size 2, the only one available yesterday). The shoulder is so dropped that I am not sure whether I could pull off even a size 0. But mind you, it's just me, someone who has very narrow shoulder  I do think that it'll be a cool choice for the CA weather


Do you love the lulu more then the maeva?  The lulu looks great on you ^^ mmmm you should get it... omg I want to so badly raid your closet HK!! lol .. its a pity you dont live in Perth, I would so hunt you down! hahaha .... or maybe its a good thing.. I would be your stalker/fan, same thing, ,I think lol  XP


----------



## Coreena

foxie-pooh said:


> My long awaited...


oooo WOWsers!! You received it! this is the long version, right? I really want mine now!!!!!!!  lol .. I just died and went to heaven, seriously! Its so gorgeous, Ive been told it really soft the fur ^^


----------



## mercer

Gorgeous!!!!!!!!   That is one amazing piece!!!!!! Congrats to you!!!!!




foxie-pooh said:


> My long awaited...


----------



## juneping

*foxie *- it's gorgeous!! mod pix pls.....


----------



## chicjean

foxie-pooh said:


> My long awaited...



GORGEOUS!!

Yes, mod pics please


----------



## foxie-pooh

Coreena said:


> oooo WOWsers!! You received it! this is the long version, right? I really want mine now!!!!!!!  lol .. I just died and went to heaven, seriously! Its so gorgeous, Ive been told it really soft the fur ^^



Thanks! Yup, it's the mamum, but the boutique also got the maeva in both vanilla and black. The hair is super soft, it's almost like you're caressing your own hair, but thicker  I'm sure you'll get yours in soon! Which did you order? Maeva?


----------



## foxie-pooh

mercer said:


> Gorgeous!!!!!!!!   That is one amazing piece!!!!!! Congrats to you!!!!!



Thanks!


----------



## tonkamama

foxie-pooh said:


> Thanks! Yup, it's the mamum, but the boutique also got the maeva in both vanilla and black. The hair is super soft, it's almost like you're caressing your own hair, but thicker  I'm sure you'll get yours in soon! Which did you order? Maeva?


Stunning!!!  Now modeling picture!!


----------



## foxie-pooh

*juneping*, *chicjean*, I'll try to take some mods soon!


----------



## hktaitai

juneping said:


> personally i think orange and yellow are kind of odd color for asian....i've seen some asian looked good in these colors but not for the majority.
> especially we have this phrase "yellow face old-lady" stuck to my mind.....i know i can be silly sometimes.



Hahahahaha, the yellow face bit is so funny *juneping* you're so from Hong Kong!!!


----------



## Coreena

foxie-pooh said:


> Thanks! Yup, it's the mamum, but the boutique also got the maeva in both vanilla and black. The hair is super soft, it's almost like you're caressing your own hair, but thicker  I'm sure you'll get yours in soon! Which did you order? Maeva?


Its so beautiful Foxie  Oh wow, that soft and silky. I was worried it was going to be itchy (from what SA told me) I assumed thats why they lined it  Ive ordered the maeva in black ^^ its coming to me soon! Im too short to carry off the mamum. You look tall Foxie, this coat will look so gorgeous on you! Once I saw the pics on Thenewgaurds website I knew I wanted the maeva, it was so so beautiful!

I noticed you have the celine box, I so love that bag!


----------



## tonkamama

amacasa said:


> tonka.... love the linka as well... go to barneys now and try it on so can show us mod pics!!!



I may go visit Barneys this weekend, if they have Linka, I will take some mod pics...


----------



## hktaitai

foxie-pooh said:


> Thanks! Yup, it's the mamum, but the boutique also got the maeva in both vanilla and black. The hair is super soft, it's almost like you're caressing your own hair, but thicker  I'm sure you'll get yours in soon! Which did you order? Maeva?



WOW!!!!!! Many congrats *foxie* 

Glad to know how soft the fur is. Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh I really can't wait! Where's my Maeva, Ms or Mr In-Charge of the HK IM store? Puleeeeeeze......

Mod pics please, foxie


----------



## Coreena

tonkamama said:


> I may go visit Barneys this weekend, if they have Linka, I will take some mod pics...


What is the linka tonka? ^^


----------



## Coreena

hktaitai said:


> WOW!!!!!! Many congrats *foxie*
> 
> Glad to know how soft the fur is. Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh I really can't wait! Where's my Maeva, Ms or Mr In-Charge of the HK IM store? Puleeeeeeze......
> 
> Mod pics please, foxie


I know Im wondering where mine is as well, Im sure 4 weeks has already gone by.. hmmm no news as yet to the arrival of my maeva. I hope it looks as good on me and the model in thenewgaurd... she carries it so well  

I hope you sort out the pricing issues Hk, because seriously AUD1400 more is ridiclous imo!


----------



## tonkamama

Coreena said:


> What is the linka tonka? ^^


*Coreena ~* It is a curly lambskin vest...

pic from www.matchesfashion.com


----------



## tonkamama

Coreena said:


> I know Im wondering where mine is as well, Im sure 4 weeks has already gone by.. hmmm no news as yet to the arrival of my maeva. I hope it looks as good on me and the model in thenewgaurd... she carries it so well
> 
> I hope you sort out the pricing issues Hk, because seriously AUD1400 more is ridiclous imo!


cannot wait to see your maeva mod picture!!  In addition to leather I love fur...  but as I mentioned before, it never gets too cold where I live ...  so I only wear fur vests...


----------



## Coreena

tonkamama said:


> *Coreena ~* It is a curly lambskin vest...
> 
> pic from www.matchesfashion.com


Ooooo she is so beautiful! Ive been told it comes in light grey as well ^^ 

Cant wait to see mod pics


----------



## Coreena

When I receive it, it will trully be summer here in Australia! hehe ...Its so dry here but I have to say the winter months have been colder then usual. Which is strange. I need nice leather leggings to go with my maeva 



tonkamama said:


> cannot wait to see your maeva mod picture!! In addition to leather I love fur... but as I mentioned before, it never gets too cold where I live ... so I only wear fur vests...


----------



## am2022

Just wow!!!
Thats all I can mutter to say!!!



foxie-pooh said:


> My long awaited...


----------



## Coreena

tonkamama said:


> cannot wait to see your maeva mod picture!!  In addition to leather I love fur...  but as I mentioned before, it never gets too cold where I live ...  so I only wear fur vests...


Im still not sure if I can pull it off, I hope I dont look too chunky in it. Which happens sometimes because Ive got a big bust


----------



## Jayne1

Sorry to repeat the question - but does anyone remember when Matches and NAP had their first markdown last year?


----------



## chicjean

Jayne1 said:


> Sorry to repeat the question - but does anyone remember when Matches and NAP had their first markdown last year?



I don't know about Matches, and I may be incorrect about NAP, but I think that NAP is either October or November and then June or July... 

Pretty sure it's coming up soon!


----------



## mandicakes

foxie-pooh said:


> My long awaited...


 
OMG!  That looks absolutely stunning!   I love the build up


----------



## hktaitai

Coreena said:


> I wonder why IM HK dont know about the price drops on the lulu and leon. I was told by two different sources that the Lulu and Leon prices had dropped as the jackets manufacturing cost were lower then expected so IM dropped prices for both fur coats by 15%. Thats is what the new guard told me when I was purchasing one of their furs so new price was $3990 for both lulu and leon. Only the maeva and the longer version didnt fall in pricing, which sucked lol ..



Speaking of price drops, one of the SAs did mention about it, but I was not really listening since she was def not talking about _my_ Maeva  I should've paid more attention...

Regarding the manufacturing costs being lower than expected, could it be that they are made in China? I saw that on the Lulu's label. The labor costs there are surely lower than that of the Eastern European countries I guess?


----------



## mandicakes

tonkamama said:


> *mandicakes ~* thank you for sharing, so cute!! Do you know what colors in Dickers coming next season?


 
I haven't heard on those colours yet but I'll definitely post on the forum as soon as I know   Let me tell you the Etoile range is insanely gorgeous!


----------



## hktaitai

Coreena said:


> Do you love the lulu more then the maeva?  The lulu looks great on you ^^ mmmm you should get it... omg I want to so badly raid your closet HK!! lol .. its a pity you dont live in Perth, I would so hunt you down! hahaha .... or maybe its a good thing.. I would be your stalker/fan, same thing, ,I think lol  XP



Please, *Coreena*, don't do this to me! I'm feeling guilty now......

Ms Maeva, please ignore Coreena. I _am_ still waiting for you, with all my heart


----------



## hktaitai

Coreena said:


> I know Im wondering where mine is as well, Im sure 4 weeks has already gone by.. hmmm no news as yet to the arrival of my maeva. I hope it looks as good on me and the model in thenewgaurd... she carries it so well
> 
> I hope you sort out the pricing issues Hk, because seriously AUD1400 more is ridiclous imo!



I'm sure you'll rock your Maeva just like TNG's model


----------



## hktaitai

Jayne1 said:


> Sorry to repeat the question - but does anyone remember when Matches and NAP had their first markdown last year?





chicjean said:


> I don't know about Matches, and I may be incorrect about NAP, but I think that NAP is either October or November and then June or July...
> Pretty sure it's coming up soon!



Hi hi, *Jayne* and *chicjean*, I have this feeling that the NAP winter sale won't start until December. I'm not 100% sure about the start date, but I did get sale items last late-January. HTH


----------



## mandicakes

I'm loving the Renell Jeans!


----------



## chicjean

hktaitai said:


> Hi hi, *Jayne* and *chicjean*, I have this feeling that the NAP winter sale won't start until December. I'm not 100% sure about the start date, but I did get sale items last late-January. HTH



Thank you! Definitely don't remember


----------



## am2022

i know love love the renell as well.. but apparently the fit is weird??


----------



## am2022

just a little casual night out with the kids!


----------



## hktaitai

amacasa said:


> just a little casual night out with the kids!



Adorable *amacasa*!!! 
You shouldn't have your beautiful face hid behind the camera, though


----------



## hktaitai

chicjean said:


> Thank you! Definitely don't remember



:giggles::giggles:


----------



## mandicakes

amacasa said:


> just a little casual night out with the kids!


 
I've heard the fit of the Rennel jeans are weird too but seeing all of these amazing pic's of them. Hard not to buy them. Maybe they will be around at sale time. Surely that can't be too far off.

I have to say you look like one hot mama in your outfit and those boots!!!!!


----------



## tonkamama

amacasa said:


> just a little casual night out with the kids!


amacasa ~ Love love love you outfit...  esp the booties!!

Agree with *hktaitai*...  show off your beautiful face too!!


----------



## missty4

juneping said:


> has anyone from the US bought items from matches.com?
> how does it work? do they charge tax? the shipping is steep but the price is much lower than the US....so i am curious how does that work??



I love matchesfashion! It's w/o VAT, but custom charges do incur afterwards. Matches uses DHL, and the way that DHL works is that you'll be sent a bill several days later after receiving your package. It's usually around 10%.


----------



## hktaitai

Coreena said:


> What is the linka tonka? ^^



Hey *Coreena *and *tonka*, let me share the cover of the British Elle (November), featuring the talented Emma Watson in the Linka


----------



## Coreena

hktaitai said:


> Speaking of price drops, one of the SAs did mention about it, but I was not really listening since she was def not talking about _my_ Maeva  I should've paid more attention...
> 
> Regarding the manufacturing costs being lower than expected, could it be that they are made in China? I saw that on the Lulu's label. The labor costs there are surely lower than that of the Eastern European countries I guess?


hahaha .. well its hard to concentrate with all the beautiful clothes infront of you  

Yes that is what TNG said, that it was manufacted in China so the cost is now lower then expected and then I (being cheeky and all) asked her does that mean the maeva is also less 15% lol .. She said oh no sorry dear ... I was gutted! LOL 

I did ask her where the Maeva is made she said China still? so I dont really understand why the lulu and Leon had price drops but not the maeva. Maybe because the maeva was very popular? Im really unsure...


----------



## Coreena

hktaitai said:


> Please, *Coreena*, don't do this to me! I'm feeling guilty now......
> 
> Ms Maeva, please ignore Coreena. I _am_ still waiting for you, with all my heart


hehehe .. They are all so hard to resist...


----------



## Coreena

amacasa said:


> just a little casual night out with the kids!


smashing pics amacasa ^^ you look totally gorgeous in your otways and lexy! Simply Beautiful!


----------



## Coreena

missty4 said:


> I love matchesfashion! It's w/o VAT, but custom charges do incur afterwards. Matches uses DHL, and the way that DHL works is that you'll be sent a bill several days later after receiving your package. It's usually around 10%.


if you live in Australia you will only be charged customs fee of 10% if its AUD1000 and over... So long as you are below, you will save 10%


----------



## Coreena

hktaitai said:


> Hey *Coreena *and *tonka*, let me share the cover of the British Elle (November), featuring the talented Emma Watson in the Linka


I love Emma Watson, she's got great style for a young girl ^^ Thanks for the pic HK! It doesnt look to big on her imo.. I think Tonka could totally rock this vest! 

Hk, I know you altered the Keni. Did you alter the sleeves, are they long on the keni?


----------



## hktaitai

Coreena said:


> I love Emma Watson, she's got great style for a young girl ^^ Thanks for the pic HK! It doesnt look to big on her imo.. I think Tonka could totally rock this vest!
> 
> Hk, I know you altered the Keni. Did you alter the sleeves, are they long on the keni?



Hey *Coreena*, yes I had the sleeves streamlined and shortened. I have short arms so I almost always shorten my jacket sleeves


----------



## flower71

mandicakes said:


> I'm loving the Renell Jeans!


i am falling in love with these jeans too....I confess, I went to try them on again...came home with a pair!


----------



## FancyPants

Wow this thread moves so fast! *Amacasa* love your mod pics, we are lexy twins!
*Flower71* waiting for the mod pics


----------



## juneping

amacasa said:


> just a little casual night out with the kids!



*ama,*
love this pairing!! how high are those hot heels??


----------



## juneping

missty4 said:


> I love matchesfashion! It's w/o VAT, but custom charges do incur afterwards. Matches uses DHL, and the way that DHL works is that you'll be sent a bill several days later after receiving your package. It's usually around 10%.



i thought there should be a limit to get the custom charge. i know it b/c i was charged once. i think you would not be charged custom fees unless it's over 1K. so can you pls tell me if your orders were over 1K?? 10% is what i got charged as well.


----------



## chicjean

flower71 said:


> i am falling in love with these jeans too....I confess, I went to try them on again...came home with a pair!



mod pics please!! 

getting so excited to receive mine


----------



## am2022

"C"  thanks... its easier to do these mirror shots.. no need for these ovals that i can't seem to find in my laptop...




hktaitai said:


> Adorable *amacasa*!!!
> You shouldn't have your beautiful face hid behind the camera, though


----------



## am2022

thank you dear Coreena!!!

can't wait for your fur mod pics!!!



Coreena said:


> smashing pics amacasa ^^ you look totally gorgeous in your otways and lexy! Simply Beautiful!


----------



## am2022

glad to know that... you should please show us your navy Lexy too...
thanks again!!!




FancyPants said:


> Wow this thread moves so fast! *Amacasa* love your mod pics, we are lexy twins!
> *Flower71* waiting for the mod pics


----------



## am2022

mandi!!!
thanks a heap!!!  good thing marant is easy to put on and voila, out the door in 10 minutes not looking like a tired mom no?.. really saves me time!!!  



mandicakes said:


> I've heard the fit of the Rennel jeans are weird too but seeing all of these amazing pic's of them. Hard not to buy them. Maybe they will be around at sale time. Surely that can't be too far off.
> 
> I have to say you look like one hot mama in your outfit and those boots!!!!!


----------



## am2022

tonka dear!!! thanks for appreciating...

can't wait for aniela pics!!!



tonkamama said:


> amacasa ~ Love love love you outfit...  esp the booties!!
> 
> Agree with *hktaitai*...  show off your beautiful face too!!


----------



## am2022

june.. thanks
these boots have the classic marant wedged heel that is super comfy.
its about 1/2 inch lower than the dana which makes it  easier to wear...





juneping said:


> *ama,*
> love this pairing!! how high are those hot heels??


----------



## Coreena

flower71 said:


> i am falling in love with these jeans too....I confess, I went to try them on again...came home with a pair!


oooo, nice! what is the fit like flower?


----------



## Coreena

hktaitai said:


> Hey *Coreena*, yes I had the sleeves streamlined and shortened. I have short arms so I almost always shorten my jacket sleeves


thats good, I think I just found a keni size 1 .. but the sleeves are long! 23.86 inches! :O I also have short arms lol .. we are sistas, sista x


----------



## Jayne1

amacasa said:


> just a little casual night out with the kids!


Perfection!  Even the bracelets!


----------



## bgmommy

amacasa said:


> just a little casual night out with the kids!



You look GREAT!!!  Hey still waiting for the Balmain striped jacket pic


----------



## am2022

thanks so much jayne!!! glad that you like them bracelets too!!! her jewelries are really fun !!! 



Jayne1 said:


> Perfection!  Even the bracelets!


----------



## am2022

i know... i need to maybe wear it ... but i have nowhere to go still... don't want to use balmain to work.. that will be over the top.. im reserving it for just date nights and there is none in the horizon..



bgmommy said:


> You look GREAT!!!  Hey still waiting for the Balmain striped jacket pic


----------



## tb-purselover

chicjean said:


> that's where i ordered my jeans from. i didn't get charged a tax on the purchase, but i'm almost counting on having to pay a customs fee. regardless, the price i paid, including the crazy shipping, was almost $200 less than in the US.
> 
> i'll keep you posted, i should be getting the jeans soon so i'll know if there are any additional charges to incur



If they used DHL to ship your jeans and you are in the USA you will most likely be charged customs.

I was originally charged 20% customs! Based on how the SA filled out the forms. But I called DHL and told them they were just jeans! I filled out a claim and was then charged 8% customs for denim.


----------



## tb-purselover

juneping said:


> i thought there should be a limit to get the custom charge. i know it b/c i was charged once. i think you would not be charged custom fees unless it's over 1K. so can you pls tell me if your orders were over 1K?? 10% is what i got charged as well.



I was told customs tax % is based on the item, not cost. They ship DHL. For jeans I was charged 8% customs. I had to file a claim because I was originally charged 20% because the SA filled out the customs form wrong (he used the code for suit trousers instead of jeans).


----------



## missty4

juneping said:


> i thought there should be a limit to get the custom charge. i know it b/c i was charged once. i think you would not be charged custom fees unless it's over 1K. so can you pls tell me if your orders were over 1K?? 10% is what i got charged as well.



I'm in US. I bought something for $825 and got sent a bill for $70. Another time was for $600 (but they used UPS at that time, and had to right a check for the UPS guy for around $60). It depends on the carrier too.


----------



## tb-purselover

missty4 said:


> I'm in US. I bought something for $825 and got sent a bill for $70. Another time was for $600 (but they used UPS at that time, and had to right a check for the UPS guy for around $60). It depends on the carrier too.



Yes ITA. Depends on the carrier. If they use DHL, you will be charged customs.

But USPS is different. There are times I've had things shipped to the US via USPS and was not charged customs at all. The limit is $500 for USPS. Anything under that amount via USPS isn't taxed. But anything over is taxed at the items duty tax code.


----------



## Petite1010

amacasa said:


> just a little casual night out with the kids!


OMG, ladies this thread moves so fast!!! I just missed a day and 4 pages added!!! Amacasa, you rock in your Lexy!!! I like your jeans as well!!! Keep mod pics coming!


----------



## am2022

woohoo... "F"  we want mod pics and exact description of the fit..
ive been waiting for barneys purple card to get the renells and barneys event will start in a week..





flower71 said:


> i am falling in love with these jeans too....I confess, I went to try them on again...came home with a pair!


----------



## am2022

thanks so much petite!!! 
i know the marant thread is in a fast forward mode these days!!! fun!



Petite1010 said:


> OMG, ladies this thread moves so fast!!! I just missed a day and 4 pages added!!! Amacasa, you rock in your Lexy!!! I like your jeans as well!!! Keep mod pics coming!


----------



## Petite1010

amacasa said:


> thanks so much petite!!!
> i know the marant thread is in a fast forward mode these days!!! fun!


How did I miss that you also got some Balmain blazer, the one with the embroidery on the sleeve? I love that style, but was not able to grab it. Mod pics please!!!!!!


----------



## Petite1010

flower71 said:


> i am falling in love with these jeans too....I confess, I went to try them on again...came home with a pair!


Flower, waiting for Renell mod pics too!!!


----------



## am2022

balmain is another brand i love

but their prices are so inhibiting...
but outnet at least makes it a dream come true 'no?

after all marant clothes, shoes, balmain clothes are what dreams are made of 'yes???



Petite1010 said:


> How did I miss that you also got some Balmain blazer, the one with the embroidery on the sleeve? I love that style, but was not able to grab it. Mod pics please!!!!!!


----------



## Amsterdam

Here're some nice pictures of Clemence Poesy wearing the Hola jacket:


----------



## tb-purselover

amacasa said:


> just a little casual night out with the kids!



So chic! I love it .




foxie-pooh said:


> My long awaited...



It looks so soft! Please do post mod pics when you can .




mandicakes said:


> Anyone like the new 2012 coloured sneakers?  Yay!!!! IM is re-doing the Betty's in white!  check them out http://www.findmeamuse.com


I love the colors! It reminds me of candy. I can't wait to see these worn.




hktaitai said:


> I also got 3 MILENA tops, which I like _a lot_ 'cos they remind me of my favorite Dunst
> 
> The 3 Milena's I got are in navy, ecru and black; the IM store does not carry the burgundy one available on NAP
> 
> In the mod pic I was wearing the navy one.



Oh I love your new IM. The scarf, jacket and tops look really nice. I especially LOVE the tops . Just gorgeous. Thanks for sharing them all with us!


----------



## Amsterdam

flower71 said:


> i am falling in love with these jeans too....I confess, I went to try them on again...came home with a pair!



The Ginko blouse arrived today and it's perfect! Thanks.
Mod pic are coming soon.


----------



## juneping

missty4 said:


> I'm in US. I bought something for $825 and got sent a bill for $70. Another time was for $600 (but they used UPS at that time, and had to right a check for the UPS guy for around $60). It depends on the carrier too.





tb-purselover said:


> I was told customs tax % is based on the item, not cost. They ship DHL. For jeans I was charged 8% customs. I had to file a claim because I was originally charged 20% because the SA filled out the customs form wrong (he used the code for suit trousers instead of jeans).



thank you ladies!!! those are very great info to know.


----------



## Petite1010

amacasa said:


> balmain is another brand i love
> 
> but their prices are so inhibiting...
> but outnet at least makes it a dream come true 'no?
> 
> after all marant clothes, shoes, balmain clothes are what dreams are made of 'yes???


Yes, you are reading my mind Amacasa! These both are my favorites too!!!


----------



## flower71

chicjean said:


> mod pics please!!
> 
> getting so excited to receive mine


Hey chicjean, I am in bed and tomorrow off quite early...but promise, mod pics soon... Can't wait to see yours too, yay!


----------



## chicjean

flower71 said:


> Hey chicjean, I am in bed and tomorrow off quite early...but promise, mod pics soon... Can't wait to see yours too, yay!



No worries!


----------



## flower71

amacasa said:


> woohoo... "F"  we want mod pics and exact description of the fit..
> ive been waiting for barneys purple card to get the renells and barneys event will start in a week..


dear friend, I had to try those pants on again...but I got a size 3, and the waist is going to be taken in by tailor, and my legs fit in that size...With my Temeo cardi coat, my dickers (or even Becketts), I felt GREAT To hell with total look, I am going out like that for sure
I can't wait to hear what you score with that card of yours (got no idea what that is...being in France, I have never been into a  Barney's before...) Hope you get a good discount off?
Will post mod pics soon, of course! Cheers


----------



## flower71

Amsterdam said:


> The Ginko blouse arrived today and it's perfect! Thanks.
> Mod pic are coming soon.


I am glad your blouse fits! I am wearing it tomorrow with skinny jeans and booties. Can't wait to see your pics too!


----------



## flower71

I had so much catching up to do right now!! Thanks for all the mod pics ladies!
*amacasa*, beautiful and rock'n chic!!
*hktaitai*, you sure do know how to shop! I'd love to be in your closet too...

I am loving the celebrity pics too...I love Clemence Poesy


----------



## birkingal

hktaitai said:


> I also got 3 MILENA tops, which I like _a lot_ 'cos they remind me of my favorite Dunst
> 
> The 3 Milena's I got are in navy, ecru and black; the IM store does not carry the burgundy one available on NAP
> 
> In the mod pic I was wearing the navy one.



hktaitai, I LOOOOOVE everything you've put on. If I have your figure, I would've gone on a buying frenzy!!! The Eggers look really good on you. But then again, so did everything else.   The funny thing is when I saw the fringed top on NAP, I thought yeeewwww but you wear it so beautifully. Like I said previously, you're soooo bad for my bank account.


----------



## birkingal

amacasa said:


> just a little casual night out with the kids!



*amacasa*!! You hot sexy mama!


----------



## birkingal

foxie-pooh said:


> My long awaited...




Congratulations, *foxie-pooh*!! Let's see some modelling shots


----------



## foxie-pooh

By popular demands...


----------



## am2022

ooohhh.... i love love it!!!

more poses please... i don't think i will ever see this fur in person as its not available anywhere near me... .. thanks a bunch foxie pooh!!!




foxie-pooh said:


> By popular demands...


----------



## am2022

hi mercer... so i called gypsy...

i love love belts:  have a lot of canvas and leather marant and just got my HG balmain...  and marant runs around $ 200 regular but her metallic ones are in the $ 500 up.

SO, i was thinking it will be somewhere in between ...

BUt then it was a whooping $ 765 for this navajo belt... and i went.. wait i think i will be better off with the renell jeans and maybe wait for the belt to go on sale...



mercer said:


> Yes-  found it at Gypsy!  It's super cute!
> 
> http://www.gypsyusa.com/NEW2.html


----------



## am2022

hey "M"  you are the sweetest.. . thanks so much!!!



birkingal said:


> *amacasa*!! You hot sexy mama!


----------



## juneping

foxie-pooh said:


> By popular demands...



wow...so chic and edgy!!


----------



## mercer

Oh amacasa!  Thank you so much for sharing the price!  Holey moley that is pretty spendy!  I think investing in the renell jeans and waiting for the belt to go on sale is a very good plan.  I can't imagine very many people are going to drop that much money on a belt (no matter how cute it is!).  I bet there will be quite a left when markdowns come around.



amacasa said:


> hi mercer... so i called gypsy...
> 
> i love love belts:  have a lot of canvas and leather marant and just got my HG balmain...  and marant runs around $ 200 regular but her metallic ones are in the $ 500 up.
> 
> SO, i was thinking it will be somewhere in between ...
> 
> BUt then it was a whooping $ 765 for this navajo belt... and i went.. wait i think i will be better off with the renell jeans and maybe wait for the belt to go on sale...


----------



## chicjean

foxie-pooh said:


> By popular demands...



GORGEOUS!!! Seriously love it!!


----------



## hktaitai

Gorgeous! You rock the Mamum *foxie* 


foxie-pooh said:


> By popular demands...


----------



## mercer

Looooooooooooooooooovvvee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  You couldn't look more perfect!



foxie-pooh said:


> By popular demands...


----------



## hktaitai

birkingal said:


> hktaitai, I LOOOOOVE everything you've put on. If I have your figure, I would've gone on a buying frenzy!!! The Eggers look really good on you. But then again, so did everything else.   The funny thing is when I saw the fringed top on NAP, I thought yeeewwww but you wear it so beautifully. Like I said previously, you're soooo bad for my bank account.



Zillions of thanks birkingal  It's too sweet of you 
The first time I saw the Malibu fringed top on the runway photos I didn't think much of it. Amazingly the beadwork grew on me and then, last month, I pre-ordered one with my IM store. When I finally put it on in the fitting room and admired the craftsmanship, I was beyond excited  The temptation of getting it also in ecru was hard to resist, but thank god I managed


----------



## hktaitai

flower71 said:


> *hktaitai*, you sure do know how to shop! I'd love to be in your closet too...



Thanks loads *flower*


----------



## hktaitai

tb-purselover said:


> Oh I love your new IM. The scarf, jacket and tops look really nice. I especially LOVE the tops . Just gorgeous. Thanks for sharing them all with us!



Thanks so very much *tb*


----------



## hktaitai

hktaitai said:


> I also got 3 MILENA tops, which I like _a lot_ 'cos they remind me of my favorite Dunst
> The 3 Milena's I got are in navy, ecru and black; the IM store does not carry the burgundy one available on NAP
> In the mod pic I was wearing the navy one.



Hey gals, I thought I'd been misled by NAP, http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/170861, where they call the garment "Milena cutout stretch-jersey top". But later I found out from Matches that the tops I bought are actually called *MENDY*, http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...nt/isabel-marant-ISA-B-MENDY-tops-CREAM/50497. 

The length of the Milena is 30", whereas that of the Mendy is 26". 

Then I searched more websites, only to find that all of them call the Milena a dress. Perhaps I should write to NAP asking them to correct the mistake.


----------



## foxie-pooh

juneping said:


> wow...so chic and edgy!!





chicjean said:


> GORGEOUS!!! Seriously love it!!





hktaitai said:


> Gorgeous! You rock the Mamum *foxie*





mercer said:


> Looooooooooooooooooovvvee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  You couldn't look more perfect!



Thank you all so much! I been wanting a goat hair coat this season and of all the choices I love this Isabel Marant the best 

*hktaitai*, I'm sure you'll rock your maeva just as well when it finally arrives


----------



## tonkamama

foxie-pooh said:


> By popular demands...


OMG!!    Amazing!!!  I probably won't be seeing this coat in person anywhere near....  so breathless stunning!!


----------



## hktaitai

foxie-pooh said:


> Thank you all so much! I been wanting a goat hair coat this season and of all the choices I love this Isabel Marant the best
> 
> *hktaitai*, I'm sure you'll rock your maeva just as well when it finally arrives



Thanks a heap *foxie*  Oh I so hope I have mile-long legs like yours to wear skinny jeans that go so well with the goat hair


----------



## Petite1010

foxie-pooh said:


> By popular demands...


Beautiful Foxie You rock it!!!!!!!!! OMG how gorgeous this fur in real!!! I have last years all black long hooded version, so definitely need to try this season's short white Maeva version. Thanks for the picture, that's what I call IM MAGIC: simple tee + jeans + IM and you are a queen!!!


----------



## Petite1010

hktaitai said:


> Thanks a heap *foxie*  Oh I so hope I have mile-long legs like yours to wear skinny jeans that go so well with the goat hair


Now I am in search for Maeva:lolots:, this hunting will never end. HK, ladies, did  you see white Maeva anywhere in internet? NAP stocking Mamum only and the price is 2233 pounds, so Maeva should be around 30% cheaper, comparing to Newguard prices, I assume 1600 pounds... That will be my winter white!!!!!


----------



## Petite1010

hktaitai said:


> Thanks a heap *foxie*  Oh I so hope I have mile-long legs like yours to wear skinny jeans that go so well with the goat hair


HK, which one did you get, white or black? And for sure for petite and tiny frames Maeva is the best choice, so you will definitely rock your fur!!!!!! :okay:


----------



## tonkamama

amacasa said:


> tonka dear!!! thanks for appreciating...
> 
> *can't wait for aniela pics*!!!



Just came home with a new can of Meltonian, I will take some mod pic soon!! 

BTW...  may I ask when will Barney's purple card start?


----------



## tb-purselover

foxie-pooh said:


> By popular demands...



Holy Moly!! You look HAWT! So chic and edgy. Thanks so much for sharing and you totally rock that jacket.


----------



## am2022

Oct 20  is the day tonka!!!



tonkamama said:


> Just came home with a new can of Meltonian,
> 
> I will take some mod pic soon!!
> 
> BTW...  may I ask when will Barney's purple card start?


----------



## deango

Has this article been posted?

http://fashionista.com/2011/10/did-our-dreams-just-come-true-isabel-marant-rumored-to-doing-a-collaboration-for-gap/


----------



## Brigitte031

Soooo... apparently most of the fashionable boutiques in LA carry Isabel Marant. This is pretty helpful to me in finding my size! I stopped by Creatures of Comfort, Decades Two, and Maxfield this afternoon. Between the three places I got to try on most of the items out and available for sale!

Decades Two has a brilliant white IM jacket in size 1 - it was way too small for me but I could tell (I still tried it on knowing it would be ill-fitting hahaha...) the fit was just gorgeous. Decades Two sells gently worn high end designer clothing and shoes (and I also spotted a celebrity while I was there!!). Anyway, there were a lot of IM items scattered all over the store but sadly none that fit me. So scoring sale price Marant was not in my cards today.

Creatures of Comfort had a lot of selection but not very many jackets... though they did have the double breasted coat and that surprisingly fit ME (normally size 2-3 in IM) in size 0, of all sizes. Anyway, the coat was very boxy and even at the size 0 was not exactly the best Marant item to splurge on. I tried on many pants, too.... and though I came for Marant *almost* left with a gorgeous APC coat, but held off.

Lastly I went to Maxfield without knowledge that they even had IM items in stock... and just as I was going to leave with nothing having caught my eye the sales woman pointed out the IM section. And there it was...

The Etoile line Fred jacket in the dark grey colorway. I tried it on... and PERFECT. Though I had tried on about 20 IM items that afternoon NONE of them felt just right the way this jacket did right off the bat. And without a second thought I said, "I'll take it." There was no moment of hesitation or consideration!  And now I don't want to take it off. The fit is just so ... excellent! While I loved IM before, now I'm fully converted.


----------



## flower71

That's great news! Can't wait for pics, we love lots of pics here ! Thanks for the info btw, you seemed to have had a great time


----------



## hktaitai

Petite1010 said:


> Now I am in search for Maeva:lolots:, this hunting will never end. HK, ladies, did  you see white Maeva anywhere in internet? NAP stocking Mamum only and the price is 2233 pounds, so Maeva should be around 30% cheaper, comparing to Newguard prices, I assume 1600 pounds... That will be my winter white!!!!!


I too could only find it on the New Guard.  Will all of us please make sure we share here if the Maeva is found elsewhere on the net 


Petite1010 said:


> HK, which one did you get, white or black? And for sure for petite and tiny frames Maeva is the best choice, so you will definitely rock your fur!!!!!! :okay:


Thanks heaps, *Petite*, for being so assuring  But please don't tempt me into getting a winter white  I ordered a black  I think Coreena's is black too - hello *Coreena*, am I correct?


----------



## hktaitai

Brigitte031 said:


> Soooo... apparently most of the fashionable boutiques in LA carry Isabel Marant. This is pretty helpful to me in finding my size! I stopped by Creatures of Comfort, Decades Two, and Maxfield this afternoon. Between the three places I got to try on most of the items out and available for sale!
> Decades Two has a brilliant white IM jacket in size 1 - it was way too small for me but I could tell (I still tried it on knowing it would be ill-fitting hahaha...) the fit was just gorgeous. Decades Two sells gently worn high end designer clothing and shoes (and I also spotted a celebrity while I was there!!). Anyway, there were a lot of IM items scattered all over the store but sadly none that fit me. So scoring sale price Marant was not in my cards today.
> Creatures of Comfort had a lot of selection but not very many jackets... though they did have the double breasted coat and that surprisingly fit ME (normally size 2-3 in IM) in size 0, of all sizes. Anyway, the coat was very boxy and even at the size 0 was not exactly the best Marant item to splurge on. I tried on many pants, too.... and though I came for Marant *almost* left with a gorgeous APC coat, but held off.
> Lastly I went to Maxfield without knowledge that they even had IM items in stock... and just as I was going to leave with nothing having caught my eye the sales woman pointed out the IM section. And there it was...
> The Etoile line Fred jacket in the dark grey colorway. I tried it on... and PERFECT. Though I had tried on about 20 IM items that afternoon NONE of them felt just right the way this jacket did right off the bat. And without a second thought I said, "I'll take it." There was no moment of hesitation or consideration!  And now I don't want to take it off. The fit is just so ... excellent! While I loved IM before, now I'm fully converted.



Many congrats *Brigitte031*  Sounds like you had fun big time! We love mod pics... please share some...


----------



## hktaitai

deango said:


> Has this article been posted?
> 
> http://fashionista.com/2011/10/did-our-dreams-just-come-true-isabel-marant-rumored-to-doing-a-collaboration-for-gap/



Thanks for sharing *deango*


----------



## tonkamama

Brigitte031 said:


> Soooo... apparently most of the fashionable boutiques in LA carry Isabel Marant. This is pretty helpful to me in finding my size! I stopped by Creatures of Comfort, Decades Two, and Maxfield this afternoon. Between the three places I got to try on most of the items out and available for sale!
> 
> Decades Two has a brilliant white IM jacket in size 1 - it was way too small for me but I could tell (I still tried it on knowing it would be ill-fitting hahaha...) the fit was just gorgeous. Decades Two sells gently worn high end designer clothing and shoes (and I also spotted a celebrity while I was there!!). Anyway, there were a lot of IM items scattered all over the store but sadly none that fit me. So scoring sale price Marant was not in my cards today.
> 
> Creatures of Comfort had a lot of selection but not very many jackets... though they did have the double breasted coat and that surprisingly fit ME (normally size 2-3 in IM) in size 0, of all sizes. Anyway, the coat was very boxy and even at the size 0 was not exactly the best Marant item to splurge on. I tried on many pants, too.... and though I came for Marant *almost* left with a gorgeous APC coat, but held off.
> 
> Lastly I went to Maxfield without knowledge that they even had IM items in stock... and just as I was going to leave with nothing having caught my eye the sales woman pointed out the IM section. And there it was...
> 
> The Etoile line Fred jacket in the dark grey colorway. I tried it on... and PERFECT. Though I had tried on about 20 IM items that afternoon NONE of them felt just right the way this jacket did right off the bat. And without a second thought I said, "I'll take it." There was no moment of hesitation or consideration!  And now I don't want to take it off. The fit is just so ... excellent! While I loved IM before, now I'm fully converted.


*Brigitte031 ~* Creatures of Comfort sent me their stock list so I was able to view them on line...  nice!!  But I was also hoping to see more short jackets.  

Congrats on your new purchase ~ Fred jacket is amazing, I bought one from Barneys NY few weeks ago, and yes I don't want to take it off   I just hope I can get my hands on the light grey version!!  

Modeling picture please


----------



## deango

If anyone is looking for a alternative black fur coat, here is a great one:
http://www.theory.com/womens-coat-seymour-knittedfox/B0900012,default,pd.html?dwvar_B0900012_color=001&start=13&cgid=womens-outerwear


----------



## chicjean

foxie-pooh said:


> Thank you all so much! I been wanting a goat hair coat this season and *of all the choices I love this Isabel Marant the best *



I totally agree, saw a few on NAP by like Elizabeth and James and one more brand, IM totally nailed it! 

I may need to hunt this down, too.....


----------



## chicjean

deango said:


> Has this article been posted?
> 
> http://fashionista.com/2011/10/did-our-dreams-just-come-true-isabel-marant-rumored-to-doing-a-collaboration-for-gap/



I saw this on Twitter, and got super excited, but it looks like she's just doing one t-shirt


----------



## am2022

Brigitte can't wait for your mod pics!!!!

Deango thanks for the info on gap collab... One shirt is still something to look forward too!!!


----------



## birkingal

amacasa said:


> hey "M"  you are the sweetest.. . thanks so much!!!



right back at you, A


----------



## birkingal

hktaitai said:


> Zillions of thanks birkingal  It's too sweet of you
> The first time I saw the Malibu fringed top on the runway photos I didn't think much of it. Amazingly the beadwork grew on me and then, last month, I pre-ordered one with my IM store. When I finally put it on in the fitting room and admired the craftsmanship, I was beyond excited  The temptation of getting it also in ecru was hard to resist, but thank god I managed



You know what grew on me? The one thing that I kept harping on and on about? The jacket that gave me an unbearable itch? I bought it today. :shame:


----------



## birkingal

Brigitte031 said:


> Soooo... apparently most of the fashionable boutiques in LA carry Isabel Marant. This is pretty helpful to me in finding my size! I stopped by Creatures of Comfort, Decades Two, and Maxfield this afternoon. Between the three places I got to try on most of the items out and available for sale!
> 
> Decades Two has a brilliant white IM jacket in size 1 - it was way too small for me but I could tell (I still tried it on knowing it would be ill-fitting hahaha...) the fit was just gorgeous. Decades Two sells gently worn high end designer clothing and shoes (and I also spotted a celebrity while I was there!!). Anyway, there were a lot of IM items scattered all over the store but sadly none that fit me. So scoring sale price Marant was not in my cards today.
> 
> Creatures of Comfort had a lot of selection but not very many jackets... though they did have the double breasted coat and that surprisingly fit ME (normally size 2-3 in IM) in size 0, of all sizes. Anyway, the coat was very boxy and even at the size 0 was not exactly the best Marant item to splurge on. I tried on many pants, too.... and though I came for Marant *almost* left with a gorgeous APC coat, but held off.
> 
> Lastly I went to Maxfield without knowledge that they even had IM items in stock... and just as I was going to leave with nothing having caught my eye the sales woman pointed out the IM section. And there it was...
> 
> The Etoile line Fred jacket in the dark grey colorway. I tried it on... and PERFECT. Though I had tried on about 20 IM items that afternoon NONE of them felt just right the way this jacket did right off the bat. And without a second thought I said, "I'll take it." There was no moment of hesitation or consideration!  And now I don't want to take it off. The fit is just so ... excellent! While I loved IM before, now I'm fully converted.




*Brigitte031*, your shopping expedition sounds exactly like mine. I went to London and checked out just about every department store that stock IM and came home with good ol' Fred.


----------



## Jaded81

Gosh I am so incredibly behind! This thread is zooming by so quickly!!


----------



## Jaded81

Haha I have no choice!! I know... things have been slow on the selling front, and I have had to keep lowering my prices!!!



amacasa said:


> Jaded... you are well behaved i see that...
> ive put so many items for sale on bonanza ( unused louboutin, brand new prada gauffre, etc) to fuel my expenses... but how come selling has been so slow...:weird:
> 
> I guess ive been so busy with TPF.. i need to take pics of more bags to sell
> its so boring taking pics though...


----------



## Jaded81

Thank you dear for your kind works! It can be quite nervewrecking!!!

Actually you know what? In terms of IM authentication... you regular contributors should totally be authenticators!!!




flower71 said:


> I am so sorry you went through that...I am one of those people that doen't use evilbay, my heart won't take it. I got something once and during the whole process, I was in such a state, I told myself never again...But it does help knowing some people or going to the authentication threads if in need of something badly, I guess.


----------



## Jaded81

Oh wow, love how you styled the jacket here! Looks wonderful on you!! 




juneping said:


> this is my lexy in bordeaux


----------



## Jaded81

You took the words right out of my mouth!!



Petite1010 said:


> Nice shot Juneping! I didn't even know that Lexy in bordeaux is such a really rich and bright bordeaux, I thought it's more brownish. I love it!!!


----------



## Jaded81

OMG I am in LOVE with this whole outfit!!!  



Petite1010 said:


> Wanted also to share my finally arrived Balmain blazer, a quick shot from todays outfit, I styled it with IM belt and Miro pants not to go off the topic


----------



## Jaded81

Do you know what this jacket is called? 



angelastoel said:


> just saw this in the bal-thread, Natasha Goldenberg with IM jacket


----------



## Jaded81

Thanks sweetie! I know.. it takes all sorts to make this world!!!

Btw, I see you purchased the Felix despite the itch? 



birkingal said:


> *Jaded81*, I'm so glad you managed to get your money back. Each time when I think I've seen it all, I encounter another.


----------



## Jaded81

You totally totally rock that RO jacket!!!!

And wow, what a haul!!!! Always love your mod pics!!! Now you got me kinda eyeing the Eggar jacket 

You are bad bad bad for my wallet!!!



hktaitai said:


> Thank you *tonka* for your encouragement   So, may I present these pics of the Rick Owens paired with some IMs...
> 
> 1. with the YNES turquoise silk dress from 11SS
> 
> 2. with the AGOSTO silk top from 10SS
> 
> 3. with the Etoile ADONI cashmere-blend tee from 11FW
> 
> 4. with a printed long-sleeved linen tee from 10FW
> 
> 5. with an olive long-sleeved linen tee from many seasons ago
> 
> Cheers


----------



## Jaded81

Thanks!



Jessiepie said:


> Thank you, it's the dark anthracite colour!


----------



## Jaded81

Whoa.. hot mama! 

Wish I could wear ankle boots! I avoid them because I am short.. don't want my legs to look even shorter!!



amacasa said:


> just a little casual night out with the kids!


----------



## Jaded81

Thank you for the mod pic! Wish I was tall enough to pull something like this off!! 




foxie-pooh said:


> By popular demands...


----------



## Jaded81

Congrats!!!!! Looking forward to mod pics too 





Brigitte031 said:


> Soooo... apparently most of the fashionable boutiques in LA carry Isabel Marant. This is pretty helpful to me in finding my size! I stopped by Creatures of Comfort, Decades Two, and Maxfield this afternoon. Between the three places I got to try on most of the items out and available for sale!
> 
> Decades Two has a brilliant white IM jacket in size 1 - it was way too small for me but I could tell (I still tried it on knowing it would be ill-fitting hahaha...) the fit was just gorgeous. Decades Two sells gently worn high end designer clothing and shoes (and I also spotted a celebrity while I was there!!). Anyway, there were a lot of IM items scattered all over the store but sadly none that fit me. So scoring sale price Marant was not in my cards today.
> 
> Creatures of Comfort had a lot of selection but not very many jackets... though they did have the double breasted coat and that surprisingly fit ME (normally size 2-3 in IM) in size 0, of all sizes. Anyway, the coat was very boxy and even at the size 0 was not exactly the best Marant item to splurge on. I tried on many pants, too.... and though I came for Marant *almost* left with a gorgeous APC coat, but held off.
> 
> Lastly I went to Maxfield without knowledge that they even had IM items in stock... and just as I was going to leave with nothing having caught my eye the sales woman pointed out the IM section. And there it was...
> 
> The Etoile line Fred jacket in the dark grey colorway. I tried it on... and PERFECT. Though I had tried on about 20 IM items that afternoon NONE of them felt just right the way this jacket did right off the bat. And without a second thought I said, "I'll take it." There was no moment of hesitation or consideration!  And now I don't want to take it off. The fit is just so ... excellent! While I loved IM before, now I'm fully converted.


----------



## juneping

Jaded81 said:


> Oh wow, love how you styled the jacket here! Looks wonderful on you!!



thanks* jaded*!!


----------



## Coreena

foxie-pooh said:


> By popular demands...


wow insanely gorgeous foxie  The fur looks so lush ^^


----------



## Coreena

amacasa said:


> hi mercer... so i called gypsy...
> 
> i love love belts:  have a lot of canvas and leather marant and just got my HG balmain...  and marant runs around $ 200 regular but her metallic ones are in the $ 500 up.
> 
> SO, i was thinking it will be somewhere in between ...
> 
> BUt then it was a whooping $ 765 for this navajo belt... and i went.. wait i think i will be better off with the renell jeans and maybe wait for the belt to go on sale...


I really want that belt too amacasa ^^ its so beautiful and I love the details... it looks so nice paired with the renell jeans ^^


----------



## Coreena

hktaitai said:


> Thanks a heap *foxie*  Oh I so hope I have mile-long legs like yours to wear skinny jeans that go so well with the goat hair


you would rock a pair of skinny HK, you have the perfect figure for it ^^


----------



## Coreena

tonkamama said:


> Just came home with a new can of Meltonian, I will take some mod pic soon!!
> 
> BTW...  may I ask when will Barney's purple card start?


what is a barneys purple card tonka?


----------



## Coreena

Brigitte031 said:


> Soooo... apparently most of the fashionable boutiques in LA carry Isabel Marant. This is pretty helpful to me in finding my size! I stopped by Creatures of Comfort, Decades Two, and Maxfield this afternoon. Between the three places I got to try on most of the items out and available for sale!
> 
> Decades Two has a brilliant white IM jacket in size 1 - it was way too small for me but I could tell (I still tried it on knowing it would be ill-fitting hahaha...) the fit was just gorgeous. Decades Two sells gently worn high end designer clothing and shoes (and I also spotted a celebrity while I was there!!). Anyway, there were a lot of IM items scattered all over the store but sadly none that fit me. So scoring sale price Marant was not in my cards today.
> 
> Creatures of Comfort had a lot of selection but not very many jackets... though they did have the double breasted coat and that surprisingly fit ME (normally size 2-3 in IM) in size 0, of all sizes. Anyway, the coat was very boxy and even at the size 0 was not exactly the best Marant item to splurge on. I tried on many pants, too.... and though I came for Marant *almost* left with a gorgeous APC coat, but held off.
> 
> Lastly I went to Maxfield without knowledge that they even had IM items in stock... and just as I was going to leave with nothing having caught my eye the sales woman pointed out the IM section. And there it was...
> 
> The Etoile line Fred jacket in the dark grey colorway. I tried it on... and PERFECT. Though I had tried on about 20 IM items that afternoon NONE of them felt just right the way this jacket did right off the bat. And without a second thought I said, "I'll take it." There was no moment of hesitation or consideration!  And now I don't want to take it off. The fit is just so ... excellent! While I loved IM before, now I'm fully converted.


its such a beautiful jacket ^^ enjoy your jacket!


----------



## Coreena

hktaitai said:


> I too could only find it on the New Guard.  Will all of us please make sure we share here if the Maeva is found elsewhere on the net
> 
> Thanks heaps, *Petite*, for being so assuring  But please don't tempt me into getting a winter white  I ordered a black  I think Coreena's is black too - hello *Coreena*, am I correct?


Yes Ive ordered the black maeva^^ I seriously cant wait to see it! Feels like Ive been waiting for an eternity! At least it feels that way 

I think TNG is still taking preorders if you are quick enough might be able to get your hands on the cream version of the maeva, Petite  I havent seen any other stores selling the maeva all are selling the mamum at the moment  NAP is only bringing in the mamum from what they've told me.


----------



## Coreena

Jaded81 said:


> Thank you dear for your kind works! It can be quite nervewrecking!!!
> 
> Actually you know what? In terms of IM authentication... you regular contributors should totally be authenticators!!!


thats a great idea Jade  Hk would be our number 1 authenticator lol .. She pretty much owns everything by IM


----------



## tonkamama

Coreena said:


> what is a barneys purple card tonka?



Barneys purple card = gift card with purchase.  

I just talk to my Barneys SA this afternoon, she told me that for every US$250 worth of purchase you will get US$25 as gift card for future purchase. So it is a good time to shop for items that do not go on sales for example ~ IM clothing or shoes (well if they still have them available in my size)!!


----------



## Coreena

tonkamama said:


> Barneys purple card = gift card with purchase.
> 
> I just talk to my Barneys SA this afternoon, she told me that for every US$250 worth of purchase you will get US$25 as gift card for future purchase. So it is a good time to shop for items that do not go on sales for example ~ IM clothing or shoes (well if they still have them available in my size)!!


Oooo thats a great program! I think Neimanmarcus had something similar, you get vouchers so I bought another pair of CL  its a good way to tempt us to buy more  Is there anything you are eyeing atm tonka


----------



## tonkamama

Coreena said:


> Oooo thats a great program! I think Neimanmarcus had something similar, you get vouchers so I bought another pair of CL  its a good way to tempt us to buy more  Is there anything you are eyeing atm tonka


IMO, I think Neiman Marcus offers the best incentive program called "Tiered gift card".  I normally shop for items that hardly go on sale during these events, for example, once I purchased a LV bag and Chanel classic and get some nice gift card back in return.... which you know Louis Vuitton and Chanel classic never go on sale.  Unfortunately, Chanel and LV do not anticipate in NM's gift card program anymore this year which is big a disappointment...

My Barneys SA suggested me to get IM jeans...  haha...  stilling thinking as I think they are little pricy for me (my usual budget for a pair of jeans is up to $300/pair).  But after trying them on today, I am slowly changing my mind, maybe IM jeans are better "investment".    Now I just don't know if I can pull it off due to the fact I think they are best looking for younger ladies.  I think I better off stay with IM jackets which nothing new to me today.


----------



## deango

Guess where Victoria Beckham is at?


----------



## am2022

Nice pic deango...
I spy a renell, a ginko , a pooka and what looks like a Yosemite??
I think I really need a renell!!!

Tonka how was the sizing and the fit dear ?
Any fitting room pics for us? 



deango said:


> Guess where Victoria Beckham is at?
> [
> 
> IMG]http://img841.imageshack.us/img841/1693/victoriabeckhamvictoria.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## am2022

Thanks jaded!! Ankle Booties are for everyone .... Try them on and you'll see..just get heeled ones!!! 


QUOTE=Jaded81;20150450]Whoa.. hot mama! 

Wish I could wear ankle boots! I avoid them because I am short.. don't want my legs to look even shorter!![/QUOTE]


----------



## Coreena

tonkamama said:


> IMO, I think Neiman Marcus offers the best incentive program called "Tiered gift card".  I normally shop for items that hardly go on sale during these events, for example, once I purchased a LV bag and Chanel classic and get some nice gift card back in return.... which you know Louis Vuitton and Chanel classic never go on sale.  Unfortunately, Chanel and LV do not anticipate in NM's gift card program anymore this year which is big a disappointment...
> 
> My Barneys SA suggested me to get IM jeans...  haha...  stilling thinking as I think they are little pricy for me (my usual budget for a pair of jeans is up to $300/pair).  But after trying them on today, I am slowly changing my mind, maybe IM jeans are better "investment".    Now I just don't know if I can pull it off due to the fact I think they are best looking for younger ladies.  I think I better off stay with IM jackets which nothing new to me today.


I didnt know about the program it was the lady on the online chat who brought it to my attention and they are also good in a way that if you buy something and a week later it is on sale they give you back the difference. Thumbs up to Nieman Marcus. 

I had no idea they sold Chanel or LV until recently. But only in the stores and the lady on chat told me I have to call. The time difference between Australia and US is crazy. So I piked! 

And you talking about the renell jeans tonka? Im so in love with those jeans.. Ive love the pattern since I saw it on the jia skirt. Such a nice change to the oridinary denium jeans  What do you mean you arent young?!?  ^^ I reckon you can easily pull it off tonka, you so young and hip and you have the body for it and height! ^^ 

What size did you try on? How is the fit? is it stretchy?.... I saw on NAP model is wearing a size 0 and on matchesfashion model is wearing a size 1. I reckon you should get them, they are so special ^^ I want those jeans so badly  Just unsure of the fit.


----------



## Coreena

deango said:


> Guess where Victoria Beckham is at?


Nice find deango! So in love with the renell jeans, heaven! (^^,)


----------



## am2022

I know coreena the Navajo belt sounds awesome!!
She says it's small beads all throughout the belt hence the price...
Hope it does go on sale!!!!
Can't wait for mod pics of your maeva!!!
And yes we need the renells!!!

Waiting for tonka to comment on the sizing !!!



Coreena said:


> Nice find deango! So in love with the renell jhaven! (^^,)


----------



## Coreena

amacasa said:


> I know coreena the Navajo belt sounds awesome!!
> She says it's small beads all throughout the belt hence the price...
> Hope it does go on sale!!!!
> Can't wait for mod pics of your maeva!!!
> And yes we need the renells!!!
> 
> Waiting for tonka to comment on the sizing !!!


hey amacasa ^^ Does the Belt come in different sizes or just 1 size? 
I can understand why it is so pricey! So much detail has gone into the design. Ive never bought a belt for more then $200  this would be a huge investment for a belt. But its so beautiful, how do we resist it ^^ those jeans with that Belt, TDF! 

I cant wait to received it lol .. its taking forever I tell ya!  

Me too, waiting for tonkas feedback. Enlighten us Tonka ^___*


----------



## am2022

She said that the belt did come in 3 sizes. 
It's funny though that no other boutique has it... Not even nap!!!


QUOTE=Coreena;20152289]hey amacasa ^^ Does the Belt come in different sizes or just 1 size? 
I can understand why it is so pricey! So much detail has gone into the design. Ive never bought a belt for more then $200  this would be a huge investment for a belt. But its so beautiful, how do we resist it ^^ those jeans with that Belt, TDF! 

I cant wait to received it lol .. its taking forever I tell ya!  

Me too, waiting for tonkas feedback. Enlighten us Tonka ^___*[/QUOTE]


----------



## birkingal

Jaded81 said:


> Thanks sweetie! I know.. it takes all sorts to make this world!!!
> 
> Btw, I see you purchased the Felix despite the itch?




  I couldn't resist.   The Felix is so beautifully cut and very flattering. I'm vain. I can't help myself. :shame:


----------



## angelastoel

Jaded81 said:


> Do you know what this jacket is called?



it is called the Hielo jacket and it's from SS2010. This is the purple one, I have the grey one and I have also seen the fuchsia version.


----------



## tegan

Hiya, I am new to Isabel Marant and I saw a beautiful sweater on the website.  I am not sure what size to get.  I am usually an XS or a S depending on how tight fitting the sweater is.

Any suggestions on a 0 or a 1 in her clothing?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Coreena

amacasa said:


> She said that the belt did come in 3 sizes.
> It's funny though that no other boutique has it... Not even nap!!!
> 
> 
> QUOTE=Coreena;20152289]hey amacasa ^^ Does the Belt come in different sizes or just 1 size?
> I can understand why it is so pricey! So much detail has gone into the design. Ive never bought a belt for more then $200  this would be a huge investment for a belt. But its so beautiful, how do we resist it ^^ those jeans with that Belt, TDF!
> 
> I cant wait to received it lol .. its taking forever I tell ya!
> 
> Me too, waiting for tonkas feedback. Enlighten us Tonka ^___*


[/QUOTE]
im going to ask NAP if they will stock it. On matches webby it says one size? how strange ... hmmm


----------



## Coreena

tegan said:


> Hiya, I am new to Isabel Marant and I saw a beautiful sweater on the website.  I am not sure what size to get.  I am usually an XS or a S depending on how tight fitting the sweater is.
> 
> Any suggestions on a 0 or a 1 in her clothing?
> 
> Thanks so much!


hi tegan, welcome to IM thread! Can you tell us which sweater are you looking at?  IM is a little inconsistent so if you can tell us the exact sweater you are looking might be able to determine the most suitable size for u


----------



## tegan

Coreena said:


> hi tegan, welcome to IM thread! Can you tell us which sweater are you looking at?  IM is a little inconsistent so if you can tell us the exact sweater you are looking might be able to determine the most suitable size for u



Thanks so much!  

Here is the link to the sweater:

http://www.barneys.com/Knit-Sweater/501354291,default,pd.html?cgid=BARNEYS

Do most of her sweaters fit the same?


----------



## tegan

Coreena said:


> hi tegan, welcome to IM thread! Can you tell us which sweater are you looking at?  IM is a little inconsistent so if you can tell us the exact sweater you are looking might be able to determine the most suitable size for u



Coreena, this is another sweater I am looking at as well...

http://www.barneys.com/Colorblock-Sweater/501352524,default,pd.html?q=Isabel Marant


----------



## tegan

Coreena said:


> hi tegan, welcome to IM thread! Can you tell us which sweater are you looking at?  IM is a little inconsistent so if you can tell us the exact sweater you are looking might be able to determine the most suitable size for u



This one too....

http://www.barneys.com/Colorblock-Sweater/501352524,default,pd.html?q=Isabel Marant

Maybe showing you the 3 will give a good idea of her sizing depending on what you think.....

Sorry for all the links


----------



## Coreena

haha thats okay ..  ill take a look now .. give me 5 ^^


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> IMO, I think Neiman Marcus offers the best incentive program called "Tiered gift card".  I normally shop for items that hardly go on sale during these events, for example, once I purchased a LV bag and Chanel classic and get some nice gift card back in return.... which you know Louis Vuitton and Chanel classic never go on sale.  Unfortunately, Chanel and LV do not anticipate in NM's gift card program anymore this year which is big a disappointment...
> 
> My Barneys SA suggested me to get IM jeans...  haha...  stilling thinking as I think they are little pricy for me (my usual budget for a pair of jeans is up to $300/pair).  But after trying them on today, I am slowly changing my mind, maybe IM jeans are better "investment".    Now I just don't know if I can pull it off due to the fact I think they are best looking for younger ladies.  I think I better off stay with IM jackets which nothing new to me today.


tonka, don't worry about the age thing. the most important thing is the fit. if you look good, that's the only thing matters.
ms marant is not a spring chick and she rocks her jeans...
and same request as ama, how's the fit??


----------



## Coreena

i have 3 sweaters by IM and they dont all fit the same. I love this sweater I feel this one is the same cut and design of a sweater from last season but I think the cut is bigger (still TTS).. so definitely size 0 for this cream sweater.. It will probably fill fitted at the start but they will loosen after a few wears...  This one is a classic, you cant go wrong.. 

the last two links didnt work  but I assuming one is the colour block (black and grey?)
With regards to the block colour sweater NAP says they are TTS the model is wearing 1, its suppose to be a loose fit. She is tall so if you are not as tall then I would take a size 0.What is the third link? did you have the name?  Ive seen this block sweater on alex chung she looks good. Its a nice light sweater. Very hard choice both are very nice  First is classic imo


----------



## juneping

tegan - i think you can stick to 0...all those sweaters looks loose fit. 
let's use theory as example...if you can fit to their size 0...then do IM 0...pls post mod pix when you get them


----------



## tegan

Thanks so much Coreena and Juneping   You both have been very helpful. 

I am thinking of waiting for the purple card thing on the 20th to start with Barneys.  Heck, if I am going to spend the money, it would be nice to get something in return too   hehehe....

Will let you both know how it goes


----------



## birkingal

tegan said:


> Thanks so much Coreena and Juneping   You both have been very helpful.
> 
> I am thinking of waiting for the purple card thing on the 20th to start with Barneys.  Heck, if I am going to spend the money, it would be nice to get something in return too   hehehe....
> 
> Will let you both know how it goes



hi *tegan*, welcome to the thread. Coreena and Juneping are right. IM sizing is craaaaazy. I wear from a 0 to 2. However, I've found from past experience that her sweaters run a little large. I'd size down.


----------



## am2022

another welcome here tegan...
sorry not much help here.
i only have one sweater... the dunst? but bought it out of sight months ago and never ever tried it still... 
hope you find your sweater soon and we want LOTS of MOD pics


----------



## deango

Isabeli Fontana


----------



## jellybebe

tegan said:


> This one too....
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Colorblock-Sweater/501352524,default,pd.html?q=Isabel Marant
> 
> Maybe showing you the 3 will give a good idea of her sizing depending on what you think.....
> 
> Sorry for all the links



The link didn't work but I am pretty sure it's the Mati sweater in grey and black. I have that sweater. I would say it depends on your height and shoulders/chest. You will be able to fit into either 0 or 1. I bought the 3 because the 2, although it fit, was a bit too short for my liking (I'm 5'6" with a large chest and broad shoulders).


----------



## jellybebe

tegan said:


> Thanks so much!
> 
> Here is the link to the sweater:
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Knit-Sweater/501354291,default,pd.html?cgid=BARNEYS
> 
> Do most of her sweaters fit the same?



Ooh I really want this sweater. Too bad it's so pricey!


----------



## amoree

Just thought I'd share my IM burnt out tee and pom pom necklace with my nathan smith mini, CDG x Play cardi + Zara heels. 

Also if anyone has seen or wants to sell their Rileya skirt let me know!!!


----------



## tegan

jellybebe said:


> Ooh I really want this sweater. Too bad it's so pricey!



This is very pretty...I immediately feel in love.  When I heard there is a purple card event coming up, it made me feel a little better if I did decide to get it....

Why does everything so beautiful have to be so expensive!?


----------



## tegan

birkingal said:


> hi *tegan*, welcome to the thread. Coreena and Juneping are right. IM sizing is craaaaazy. I wear from a 0 to 2. However, I've found from past experience that her sweaters run a little large. I'd size down.



Thanks birkingal   It is sooo hard purchasing on line.  The free shipping helps, but, returning can sometimes be costly and a bit of a nuscence.


----------



## tegan

jellybebe said:


> The link didn't work but I am pretty sure it's the Mati sweater in grey and black. I have that sweater. I would say it depends on your height and shoulders/chest. You will be able to fit into either 0 or 1. I bought the 3 because the 2, although it fit, was a bit too short for my liking (I'm 5'6" with a large chest and broad shoulders).



They say it is a colorblock sweater....black on top 1/4 of it and the rest is grey.  Is it more boxy or fitted would you say?


----------



## tonkamama

*Ladies...  please allow me to share my newly added IM member ~ Isabel Marant TwoTone Aniela Boots from FW 2010 collection *

To my surprised, Aniela boots are comfortable and easy to walk in them I guess it was b/c of the almond shape toes.  Altho I had to give up "walking" after three almost four hours of shopping, but I am quiet happy that I was able to walk in these for few hours.  These boots look really cool in person, I actually had people came up to me asked about them   

I took two sets of pictures to show how they look on me with dress & Fred jacket and 2nd set of picture with skinny jeans...** sorry for the poor lighting....


----------



## hktaitai

tonkamama said:


> *Ladies...  please allow me to share my newly added IM member ~ Isabel Marant TwoTone Aniela Boots from FW 2010 collection *
> To my surprised, Aniela boots are comfortable and easy to walk in them I guess it was b/c of the almond shape toes.  Altho I had to give up "walking" after three almost four hours of shopping, but I am quiet happy that I was able to walk in these for few hours.  These boots look really cool in person, I actually had people came up to me asked about them
> I took two sets of pictures to show how they look on me with dress & Fred jacket and 2nd set of picture with skinny jeans...**



You look gorgeous *tonka* 
We are boot twins


----------



## juneping

*tonka *- looking fab!!


----------



## jellybebe

tegan said:


> They say it is a colorblock sweater....black on top 1/4 of it and the rest is grey.  Is it more boxy or fitted would you say?



Not really that fitted. A bit more boxy I guess. I just prefer a bit more room in my tops and IM makes things quite small!


----------



## jellybebe

tonkamama said:


> *Ladies...  please allow me to share my newly added IM member ~ Isabel Marant TwoTone Aniela Boots from FW 2010 collection *
> 
> To my surprised, Aniela boots are comfortable and easy to walk in them I guess it was b/c of the almond shape toes.  Altho I had to give up "walking" after three almost four hours of shopping, but I am quiet happy that I was able to walk in these for few hours.  These boots look really cool in person, I actually had people came up to me asked about them
> 
> I took two sets of pictures to show how they look on me with dress & Fred jacket and 2nd set of picture with skinny jeans...** sorry for the poor lighting....



Woo hoo you are such a hottie.


----------



## hktaitai

birkingal said:


> You know what grew on me? The one thing that I kept harping on and on about? The jacket that gave me an unbearable itch? I bought it today. :shame:



Hahaha, congrats *birkingal*!!!! That you decided to put up with the itch must mean that you truly love the jacket  Please share pix


----------



## hktaitai

Jaded81 said:


> You totally totally rock that RO jacket!!!!
> 
> And wow, what a haul!!!! Always love your mod pics!!! Now you got me kinda eyeing the Eggar jacket
> 
> You are bad bad bad for my wallet!!!



*Jade* you really should try on the Egger! It's lovely  Do consider navy which is just beautiful


----------



## hktaitai

Coreena said:


> Yes Ive ordered the black maeva^^ I seriously cant wait to see it! Feels like Ive been waiting for an eternity! At least it feels that way
> 
> I think TNG is still taking preorders if you are quick enough might be able to get your hands on the cream version of the maeva, Petite  I havent seen any other stores selling the maeva all are selling the mamum at the moment  NAP is only bringing in the mamum from what they've told me.



Oh, too bod, why would NAP only bring in the Mamum but not the Maeva?


----------



## chicjean

amoree said:


> Just thought I'd share my IM burnt out tee and pom pom necklace with my nathan smith mini, CDG x Play cardi + Zara heels.
> 
> Also if anyone has seen or wants to sell their Rileya skirt let me know!!!



love this! 




tonkamama said:


> *Ladies...  please allow me to share my newly added IM member ~ Isabel Marant TwoTone Aniela Boots from FW 2010 collection *
> 
> To my surprised, Aniela boots are comfortable and easy to walk in them I guess it was b/c of the almond shape toes.  Altho I had to give up "walking" after three almost four hours of shopping, but I am quiet happy that I was able to walk in these for few hours.  These boots look really cool in person, I actually had people came up to me asked about them
> 
> I took two sets of pictures to show how they look on me with dress & Fred jacket and 2nd set of picture with skinny jeans...** sorry for the poor lighting....




adore these boots! i've been hunting for a pair! glad to hear that they're comfortable


----------



## am2022

Love love everything tonka!!! You look great!!



tonkamama said:


> *Ladies...  please allow me to share my newly added IM member ~ Isabel Marant TwoTone Aniela Boots from FW 2010 collection *
> 
> To my surprised, Aniela boots are comfortable and easy to walk in them I guess it was b/c of the almond shape toes.  Altho I had to give up "walking" after three almost four hours of shopping, but I am quiet happy that I was able to walk in these for few hours.  These boots look really cool in person, I actually had people came up to me asked about them
> 
> I took two sets of pictures to show how they look on me with dress & Fred jacket and 2nd set of picture with skinny jeans...** sorry for the poor lighting....


----------



## tonkamama

*amacasa ** ~* I am so sorry that I did not take any fitting room pictures, I was so concentrating on my new aniela boots yesterday...    My Barneys SA she is a big time IM lovers, she has lots of IM pieces so yesterday we were just chatting non-stop about my boots, IM jeans and also "pieces" that she wants to get (for example the Malibu top in ecru, a beautiful top!!) and pieces that she thinks will look good on me.  Well, ended up I may be getting a RO jacket in the black smooth leather with wings in the back, I am so so so helpless when comes to leather jacket.    

*Coreena ~* Thank you so much for your sweet & kind compliment.  I am sorry it is not the Renell jeans that I have tried on, and yes 1st word out of my SA's mouth was "*you should get the Renell jeans*".  I trusted her fashion sense and I love seeing Renell jeans on other people ... but for me, Renell is a bit out of my comfort zone.  I am very slow picking up new concept as I am not used to too much patterns.  *I need to see more of you ladies rocking Renell jeans so that I can change my mind!!!* The jeans that I've tried were Julian skinny & a velvet printed jeans, sounds little boring compared to Renell :shamepictures credited to Barneys NY).  They are size 0 and comfortable.  








amacasa said:


> *Tonka how was the sizing and the fit dear ?
> Any fitting room pics for us? *





Coreena said:


> I had no idea they sold Chanel or LV until recently. But only in the stores and the lady on chat told me I have to call. The time difference between Australia and US is crazy. So I piked!
> 
> *And you talking about the renell jeans tonka?* Im so in love with those jeans.. Ive love the pattern since I saw it on the jia skirt. Such a nice change to the oridinary denium jeans  What do you mean you arent young?!?  ^^ *I reckon you can easily pull it off tonka, you so young and hip and you have the body for it and height!* ^^
> 
> What size did you try on? How is the fit? is it stretchy?.... I saw on NAP model is wearing a size 0 and on matchesfashion model is wearing a size 1. I reckon you should get them, they are so special ^^ I want those jeans so badly  Just unsure of the fit.


----------



## chicjean

*tonkamama*, i seriously can't get over how fabulous you look in those boots!!! can i ask how they fit?? i've been hunting for a pair for a while, but i've never tried on IM shoes before...


----------



## Coreena

deango said:


> Isabeli Fontana


wow makes me wanan get these even more  She looks fab in those jeans


----------



## Coreena

tegan said:


> Thanks so much Coreena and Juneping   You both have been very helpful.
> 
> I am thinking of waiting for the purple card thing on the 20th to start with Barneys.  Heck, if I am going to spend the money, it would be nice to get something in return too   hehehe....
> 
> Will let you both know how it goes


Cant wait to see your goodies ^^


----------



## am2022

Congrats on these items... Love the pom pom as well!!! 

QUOTE=amoree;20155627]Just thought I'd share my IM burnt out tee and pom pom necklace with my nathan smith mini, CDG x Play cardi + Zara heels. 

Also if anyone has seen or wants to sell their Rileya skirt let me know!!![/QUOTE]


----------



## Coreena

tonkamama said:


> *Ladies...  please allow me to share my newly added IM member ~ Isabel Marant TwoTone Aniela Boots from FW 2010 collection *
> 
> To my surprised, Aniela boots are comfortable and easy to walk in them I guess it was b/c of the almond shape toes.  Altho I had to give up "walking" after three almost four hours of shopping, but I am quiet happy that I was able to walk in these for few hours.  These boots look really cool in person, I actually had people came up to me asked about them
> 
> I took two sets of pictures to show how they look on me with dress & Fred jacket and 2nd set of picture with skinny jeans...** sorry for the poor lighting....


Omg Tonka, seriously you look so hot! Stunningly gorgeous!! Where did you find the gorgeous Aniela boots? Now I really want a pair of these, might have to opt for the monys instead  What is the fit like tonka? Did you go up a size? what height is the heel? 4 inch?


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> tonka, don't worry about the age thing. the most important thing is the fit. if you look good, that's the only thing matters.
> ms marant is not a spring chick and she rocks her jeans...
> and same request as ama, how's the fit??


Thank you June  I have to admit that I used to dress much older than my actual age when I was in my early 20's due to my job function, now I looked at those pic and wonder where I have been during those years ... now I dress younger but always try to be careful not crossing the line ...  

Sorry I did not try the Renell jeans which I wish I did...cus I am also wonder if the "fit" will fit my body shape.


----------



## Coreena

tegan said:


> They say it is a colorblock sweater....black on top 1/4 of it and the rest is grey.  Is it more boxy or fitted would you say?


I feel this is suppose to be a loose fit because the material is so thin you wouldnt want it to cling to your body like glad wrap  where as the cream knit you would want it more fitted, it is more flattering on the body that way.  x


----------



## am2022

Hi coreena ... Saw the Navajo belt at matches and it's cheaper by at least $150 compared to gypsy .
Really tempting ... But I'm resisting!!! We probably can wait until the first cut at matches!!!  



Coreena said:


> Cant wait to see your goodies ^^


----------



## Coreena

I feel this is suppose to be a loose fit because the material is so thin you wouldnt want it to cling to your body like glad wrap  where as the cream knit you would want it more fitted, it is more flattering on the body that way.  x


----------



## Coreena

hktaitai said:


> Oh, too bod, why would NAP only bring in the Mamum but not the Maeva?


seriously I have no idea. And they only got it in the cream? strange huh...Any new about your maeva arrival date hun?


----------



## Coreena

tonkamama said:


> *amacasa ** ~* I am so sorry that I did not take any fitting room pictures, I was so concentrating on my new aniela boots yesterday...    My Barneys SA she is a big time IM lovers, she has lots of IM pieces so yesterday we were just chatting non-stop about my boots, IM jeans and also "pieces" that she wants to get (for example the Malibu top in ecru, a beautiful top!!) and pieces that she thinks will look good on me.  Well, ended up I may be getting a RO jacket in the black smooth leather with wings in the back, I am so so so helpless when comes to leather jacket.
> 
> *Coreena ~* Thank you so much for your sweet & kind compliment.  I am sorry it is not the Renell jeans that I have tried on, and yes 1st word out of my SA's mouth was "*you should get the Renell jeans*".  I trusted her fashion sense and I love seeing Renell jeans on other people ... but for me, Renell is a bit out of my comfort zone.  I am very slow picking up new concept as I am not used to too much patterns.  *I need to see more of you ladies rocking Renell jeans so that I can change my mind!!!* The jeans that I've tried were Julian skinny & a velvet printed jeans, sounds little boring compared to Renell :shamepictures credited to Barneys NY).  They are size 0 and comfortable.


Thanks for the info tonka, Ive been eyeing those jeans on NAP, the first pair that is.. I love the leather trim ^^ Do you find the jeans are stretchy and comfortable? I dont like jeans to be so skin tight causing blood not to go to your legs


----------



## Coreena

amacasa said:


> Hi coreena ... Saw the Navajo belt at matches and it's cheaper by at least $150 compared to gypsy .
> Really tempting ... But I'm resisting!!! We probably can wait until the first cut at matches!!!


Thats where I saw it but its in one size only? I emailed them asking why there is only one size available. I hope its still around during that time, or else Ill be kicking myself lol ..


----------



## foxie-pooh

Petite1010 said:


> Beautiful Foxie You rock it!!!!!!!!! OMG how gorgeous this fur in real!!! I have last years all black long hooded version, so definitely need to try this season's short white Maeva version. Thanks for the picture, that's what I call IM MAGIC: simple tee + jeans + IM and you are a queen!!!



Thanks! I saw the hooded coat last year and it was amazing. You should definitely go try the vanilla maeva!


----------



## foxie-pooh

tb-purselover said:


> Holy Moly!! You look HAWT! So chic and edgy. Thanks so much for sharing and you totally rock that jacket.



Thanks! 



chicjean said:


> I totally agree, saw a few on NAP by like Elizabeth and James and one more brand, IM totally nailed it!
> 
> I may need to hunt this down, too.....



You should try calling the store in soho...they might still have it in stock. Otherwise, I think Barneys may get the vanilla version this fall



Jaded81 said:


> Thank you for the mod pic! Wish I was tall enough to pull something like this off!!



You should try the maeva, which is the shorter version


----------



## foxie-pooh

Coreena said:


> wow insanely gorgeous foxie  The fur looks so lush ^^



It's seriously the softest goat hair I've felt so far...almost like human hair lol...a little creepy but so luxurious



amacasa said:


> ooohhh.... i love love it!!!
> 
> more poses please... i don't think i will ever see this fur in person as its not available anywhere near me... .. thanks a bunch foxie pooh!!!



I took this action shot...I feel like a black bird in this coat haha, there is so much movement


----------



## tonkamama

*hktaitai, juneping, jellybebe, chicjean, amacasa, Coreena ~ thank you ladies!!* 
*hktaitai ~ *your classic style made Aniela so euro chic ...  

*chicjean* ~ Regarding the fit for IM 211 shoes / boots, I would say TTS.  I actually tried on a pair of Manly fringe boots size 38 in a local boutique few weeks ago and they fit me well and I am size 38 in boots...  I walked around inside the boutique, very comfortable.  My dicker and dixie are also size 38.  For year 2010 or earlier...  sizing could be little crazy.  

*Coreena ~ *I am lucky to be near Neiman Marcus Last Call (NM's & Bergdorf Goodman goodies @ outlet pricing).  I often visit NM LC for treasure hunting .   These are actually size 39 with 4 inches wedge heels which I feel they fit me just right.  I heard 2010 or prior boots ran smaller so size 39 is perfect for me and I can wear thicker socks.  

I am not used to high heels as I prefer to walk in my shoes a lot and I walk very fast.  I think I need some training and adjustment like walking little slower than my usual speed :shame: Overall, these 4 inches heels are comfortable & I love them .  

Last week I heard NMLC just received new shipment from Bergdorf Goodman (New York) and they were having an additional 30% off boots that were already marked down, so the final price for these Aniela was so unbeatable.  I was so surprised to find the "Aniela" peacefully laying on the floor inside its original IM shoe box with two dust bags!!  She was so beautiful and stunning, all of the sudden everything else became invisible!!  *I stumbled and   ran to the cash register with a big smile on my face!!!* 


hktaitai said:


> You look gorgeous *tonka*
> We are boot twins





juneping said:


> *tonka *- looking fab!!





jellybebe said:


> Woo hoo you are such a hottie.





chicjean said:


> love this!
> adore these boots! i've been hunting for a pair! glad to hear that they're comfortable





amacasa said:


> Love love everything tonka!!! You look great!!





chicjean said:


> *tonkamama*, i seriously can't get over how fabulous you look in those boots!!! can i ask how they fit?? i've been hunting for a pair for a while, but i've never tried on IM shoes before...





Coreena said:


> Omg Tonka, seriously you look so hot! Stunningly gorgeous!! Where did you find the gorgeous Aniela boots? Now I really want a pair of these, might have to opt for the monys instead  What is the fit like tonka? Did you go up a size? what height is the heel? 4 inch?


----------



## am2022

OMG!!! It is seriously soft looking and flowy in this action pic....
Now I'm in trouble ...

Never considered the maeva as I have 2 hand me down furs from my aunt - a black rabbit and a light brown shrug mink
So I'm really after a dark brown one right now!!!

But look at that action pic foxie.... Simply amazing!!!

Can you please promise to show us pics each time you wear it???

We are serious addicts here and we need our fix!!!'



foxie-pooh said:


> It's seriously the softest goat hair I've felt so far...almost like human hair lol...a little creepy but so luxurious
> 
> 
> 
> I took this action shot...I feel like a black bird in this coat haha, there is so much movement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1506796


----------



## tonkamama

Coreena said:


> Thanks for the info tonka, Ive been eyeing those jeans on NAP, the first pair that is.. I love the leather trim ^^ Do you find the jeans are stretchy and comfortable? I dont like jeans to be so skin tight causing blood not to go to your legs



*
Coreena ~* yes I find these are stretchy and comfortable...little snug my 1st fitting...  My SA told me to get size 0 eventually they stretch over times.


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> *
> Coreena ~* yes I find these are stretchy and comfortable...little snug my 1st fitting...  My SA told me to get size 0 eventually they stretch over times.



Tonkamama, do you mind sharing your pants size? Usually for jeans/pants?? I am a 26 or 4 bottom so I am not sure size 0 or 1 for me.


----------



## deango




----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> Tonkamama, do you mind sharing your pants size? Usually for jeans/pants?? I am a 26 or 4 bottom so I am not sure size 0 or 1 for me.


*Juneping ~* My current go to jeans are Current Elliott, JBrands and True Religion.  I find CE runs bigger so I am size 25 and for JB and TR I am size 26.  Theory trousers I am size 4.  Vince trousers I am size 2.

I would say for IM jeans you are a size 0 cus most of IM jeans stretch over times according to my Barneys SA.  Except the patchwork skinny jeans, which is very tight around calves.


----------



## tonkamama

foxie-pooh said:


> It's seriously the softest goat hair I've felt so far...almost like human hair lol...a little creepy but so luxurious
> 
> 
> 
> I took this action shot...I feel like a black bird in this coat haha, there is so much movement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1506796


Wow!!  If I live in a big city like _New York_, I for sure will wear this coat everyday!!!  Thanks for sharing you action pic.  BTW...  love all your "accessories" you had on your blog..


----------



## Petite1010

tonkamama said:


> *Ladies... please allow me to share my newly added IM member ~ Isabel Marant TwoTone Aniela Boots from FW 2010 collection *
> 
> To my surprised, Aniela boots are comfortable and easy to walk in them I guess it was b/c of the almond shape toes. Altho I had to give up "walking" after three almost four hours of shopping, but I am quiet happy that I was able to walk in these for few hours. These boots look really cool in person, I actually had people came up to me asked about them
> 
> I took two sets of pictures to show how they look on me with dress & Fred jacket and 2nd set of picture with skinny jeans...** sorry for the poor lighting....


 
Tonkamama, great styling picsthey look so classic and timeless with the dress and so hot with jeans! And I love how you styled them with that long tank dress!!! Bravo!!!


----------



## Petite1010

tegan said:


> They say it is a colorblock sweater....black on top 1/4 of it and the rest is grey. Is it more boxy or fitted would you say?


 
Tegan, I have this Mati sweater in black/white in size 0. And I am actually US size 00/0. It's really wide boxy style, but it meant to be like that. If it will be tighter then it won't look that cool! BTW, you may check the measurements on NAP, they carry it in my color combination. Good luck


----------



## Brigitte031

flower71 said:


> That's great news! Can't wait for pics, we love lots of pics here ! Thanks for the info btw, you seemed to have had a great time





hktaitai said:


> Many congrats *Brigitte031*  Sounds like you had fun big time! We love mod pics... please share some...



Thank you! My shopping night out was definitely amazing and fun. I'll try to get some photos soon or try to get someone to snap a photo of me. 



tonkamama said:


> *Brigitte031 ~* Creatures of Comfort sent me their stock list so I was able to view them on line...  nice!!  But I was also hoping to see more short jackets.
> 
> Congrats on your new purchase ~ Fred jacket is amazing, I bought one from Barneys NY few weeks ago, and yes I don't want to take it off   I just hope I can get my hands on the light grey version!!
> 
> Modeling picture please



Ah that is a brilliant idea. Do you have their email address so I can ask the same?  Good luck getting the light grey version!



amacasa said:


> Brigitte can't wait for your mod pics!!!!
> 
> Deango thanks for the info on gap collab... One shirt is still something to look forward too!!!



Thanks so much! And yes, cannot wait for the shirt collab either.



birkingal said:


> *Brigitte031*, your shopping expedition sounds exactly like mine. I went to London and checked out just about every department store that stock IM and came home with good ol' Fred.



Yes! Everyone needs Fred in their life. The jacket is just so comfortable, no itch, and just goes with everything! Hah.



Jaded81 said:


> Congrats!!!!! Looking forward to mod pics too





Coreena said:


> its such a beautiful jacket ^^ enjoy your jacket!



Thanks so much! I've definitely been enjoying it already. The moto style makes it so versatile and works with my wardrobe very well.


----------



## tonkamama

all you need is go to their website http://shop.creaturesofcomfort.us/ and subscribe to their mailing list... after you have created an account then you can select special notification on your favorite designers.  



Brigitte031 said:


> Ah that is a brilliant idea. Do you have their email address so I can ask the same?  Good luck getting the light grey version!


----------



## flower71

tonkamama said:


> *Ladies...  please allow me to share my newly added IM member ~ Isabel Marant TwoTone Aniela Boots from FW 2010 collection *
> 
> To my surprised, Aniela boots are comfortable and easy to walk in them I guess it was b/c of the almond shape toes.  Altho I had to give up "walking" after three almost four hours of shopping, but I am quiet happy that I was able to walk in these for few hours.  These boots look really cool in person, I actually had people came up to me asked about them
> 
> I took two sets of pictures to show how they look on me with dress & Fred jacket and 2nd set of picture with skinny jeans...** sorry for the poor lighting....


You look hot! I love your style, you mix great pieces and I love your C bag and H items too!
Thanks for sharing!
About the *Renell* jeans, I got a pair, and at first thought how uncomfy I was, then I got used to it and wore it all day and it fit just fine! I guess it's the low waist that really bothered me at first then, no problemo! I hope to see us IM fans modelling those pants, I certainly don't regret getting them (I did get a bigger size to let my shins and ankles in)


----------



## tonkamama

*flower71 ~* thank you for your sweet compliment!!  My C obsession   is on going and I just started my H obsession in addition to IM 

May I request some mod picture of you rocking the *Renell* jeans??  IM threads went so fast and hardly for me to catch up each day...  ....If you have already posted mod pictures please redirect me to the post #.  Thank you dear.    



flower71 said:


> You look hot! I love your style, you mix great pieces and I love your C bag and H items too!
> Thanks for sharing!
> About the *Renell* jeans, I got a pair, and at first thought how uncomfy I was, then I got used to it and wore it all day and it fit just fine! I guess it's the low waist that really bothered me at first then, no problemo! I hope to see us IM fans modelling those pants, I certainly don't regret getting them (I did get a bigger size to let my shins and ankles in)


----------



## tonkamama

Petite1010 said:


> Tonkamama, great styling picsthey look so classic and timeless with the dress and so hot with jeans! And I love how you styled them with that long tank dress!!! Bravo!!!


*Petite ~* thank you so much   I love how IM clothing and boots easily merged with my existing wardrobe.


----------



## Coreena

foxie-pooh said:


> It's seriously the softest goat hair I've felt so far...almost like human hair lol...a little creepy but so luxurious
> 
> 
> 
> I took this action shot...I feel like a black bird in this coat haha, there is so much movement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1506796


It look so luxurious, your pic remind me of a pantene ad hehe.. .. I hope mine arrives soon ^^ Cant wait!


----------



## Coreena

tonkamama said:


> *hktaitai, juneping, jellybebe, chicjean, amacasa, Coreena ~ thank you ladies!!*
> *hktaitai ~ *your classic style made Aniela so euro chic ...
> 
> *chicjean* ~ Regarding the fit for IM 211 shoes / boots, I would say TTS.  I actually tried on a pair of Manly fringe boots size 38 in a local boutique few weeks ago and they fit me well and I am size 38 in boots...  I walked around inside the boutique, very comfortable.  My dicker and dixie are also size 38.  For year 2010 or earlier...  sizing could be little crazy.
> 
> *Coreena ~ *I am lucky to be near Neiman Marcus Last Call (NM's & Bergdorf Goodman goodies @ outlet pricing).  I often visit NM LC for treasure hunting .   These are actually size 39 with 4 inches wedge heels which I feel they fit me just right.  I heard 2010 or prior boots ran smaller so size 39 is perfect for me and I can wear thicker socks.
> 
> I am not used to high heels as I prefer to walk in my shoes a lot and I walk very fast.  I think I need some training and adjustment like walking little slower than my usual speed :shame: Overall, these 4 inches heels are comfortable & I love them .
> 
> Last week I heard NMLC just received new shipment from Bergdorf Goodman (New York) and they were having an additional 30% off boots that were already marked down, so the final price for these Aniela was so unbeatable.  I was so surprised to find the "Aniela" peacefully laying on the floor inside its original IM shoe box with two dust bags!!  She was so beautiful and stunning, all of the sudden everything else became invisible!!  *I stumbled and   ran to the cash register with a big smile on my face!!!*


I wished I lived where you are... It would be like heaven! hehehe.. That is such a good deal Tonka! I hope you didnt stack it on to way to the cash register lol .. being so excited and all  The Aniela were made for you tonka, you really look so lovely in them ^^

Tonka what size is your chanel? I want to get a medium but I dont know what size to get or if i should stick to the new mini.. ^^


----------



## Coreena

tonkamama said:


> *
> Coreena ~* yes I find these are stretchy and comfortable...little snug my 1st fitting...  My SA told me to get size 0 eventually they stretch over times.


Yes I think you are tiny so size 0 would be a good fit for you. hmmm thinking if you are size 0 I will need a size 1.. 

Ive seen ot on other websites the model takes a size 1 eg mytheresa and the models bottom is bigger then the one on NAP.. size 1 may be the way to go


----------



## Coreena

tonkamama said:


> *flower71 ~* thank you for your sweet compliment!!  My C obsession   is on going and I just started my H obsession in addition to IM
> 
> May I request some mod picture of you rocking the *Renell* jeans??  IM threads went so fast and hardly for me to catch up each day...  ....If you have already posted mod pictures please redirect me to the post #.  Thank you dear.


I think you are coming over to the darkside tonka  You should definitely buy them, they would look so hot on you


----------



## flower71

tonkamama said:


> *flower71 ~* thank you for your sweet compliment!!  My C obsession   is on going and *I just started my H obsession in addition to IM*
> 
> May I request some mod picture of you rocking the *Renell* jeans??  IM threads went so fast and hardly for me to catch up each day...  ....If you have already posted mod pictures please redirect me to the post #.  Thank you dear.


tonka, now you know H obsession is quite scary and costly...you will go down that orange slope fast if you continue. 
About mod pics, I haven't posted any pics yet, I still have to get the waist fixed (I did wear them in Paris yesterday with a belt and my Temeo cardi and my dickers of course...got quite a few looks); Taking the pants tomorrow to tailor, maybe I will have time to take a pic before, but surely after.
About C, have you got any jackets (I am a bit OT, but of course teaming with IM pants or tees). I would love to add one to my collection, but with the price, I want to take my time and find the perfect one. I did try a few jackets this weekend but the price was just so outrageous..could buy a H bag for that price! Maybe on sale? If they have public sales, of course!


----------



## birkingal

hktaitai said:


> Hahaha, congrats *birkingal*!!!! That you decided to put up with the itch must mean that you truly love the jacket  Please share pix



Itch be damned! I look slim without being on a crash diet   I've got the pix on my blog. I might do a few pairings later in the week.


----------



## birkingal

amoree said:


> Just thought I'd share my IM burnt out tee and pom pom necklace with my nathan smith mini, CDG x Play cardi + Zara heels.
> 
> Also if anyone has seen or wants to sell their Rileya skirt let me know!!!



amoree, you're so pretty! You look fantastic. The tee goes beautifully with your mini skirt and cardi.


----------



## birkingal

tonkamama said:


> *Ladies...  please allow me to share my newly added IM member ~ Isabel Marant TwoTone Aniela Boots from FW 2010 collection *
> 
> To my surprised, Aniela boots are comfortable and easy to walk in them I guess it was b/c of the almond shape toes.  Altho I had to give up "walking" after three almost four hours of shopping, but I am quiet happy that I was able to walk in these for few hours.  These boots look really cool in person, I actually had people came up to me asked about them
> 
> I took two sets of pictures to show how they look on me with dress & Fred jacket and 2nd set of picture with skinny jeans...** sorry for the poor lighting....




*Tonka*!! *wolf-whistle* You're a stunner! I love everything you've got on. It's so chic but edgy. I bet you must've turned quite a few heads when you wore your outfit out.


----------



## birkingal

tonkamama said:


> IMO, I think Neiman Marcus offers the best incentive program called "Tiered gift card".  I normally shop for items that hardly go on sale during these events, for example, once I purchased a LV bag and Chanel classic and get some nice gift card back in return.... which you know Louis Vuitton and Chanel classic never go on sale.  Unfortunately, Chanel and LV do not anticipate in NM's gift card program anymore this year which is big a disappointment...
> 
> My Barneys SA suggested me to get IM jeans...  haha...  stilling thinking as I think they are little pricy for me (my usual budget for a pair of jeans is up to $300/pair).  But after trying them on today, I am slowly changing my mind, maybe IM jeans are better "investment".    Now I just don't know if I can pull it off due to the fact I think they are best looking for younger ladies.  I think I better off stay with IM jackets which nothing new to me today.




younger ladies?? What?! I guess you're not in your early/mid 20s. I've always thought you are because you look so young.


----------



## flower71

birkingal said:


> Itch be damned! I look slim without being on a crash diet   I've got the pix on my blog. I might do a few pairings later in the week.


I am glad I am not the ONLY one here to change her mind??
Just checked your blog, I am hooked


----------



## shamrock0421

PERFECTION!!!
You are GORGEOUS!



tonkamama said:


> *Ladies... please allow me to share my newly added IM member ~ Isabel Marant TwoTone Aniela Boots from FW 2010 collection *
> 
> To my surprised, Aniela boots are comfortable and easy to walk in them I guess it was b/c of the almond shape toes. Altho I had to give up "walking" after three almost four hours of shopping, but I am quiet happy that I was able to walk in these for few hours. These boots look really cool in person, I actually had people came up to me asked about them
> 
> I took two sets of pictures to show how they look on me with dress & Fred jacket and 2nd set of picture with skinny jeans...** sorry for the poor lighting....


----------



## birkingal

flower71 said:


> I am glad I am not the ONLY one here to change her mind??
> Just checked your blog, I am hooked



You're too sweet, *flower71* Glad you like my blog.  What can I say?  All it took was better lighting condition, a huge fitting room and plenty of mirrors to make me change my mind.


----------



## chicjean

foxie-pooh said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> You should try calling the store in soho...they might still have it in stock. Otherwise, I think Barneys may get the vanilla version this fall
> 
> 
> 
> You should try the maeva, which is the shorter version



Thank you! I think I will. The closest store that sells IM is over 500 miles away from me 



foxie-pooh said:


> It's seriously the softest goat hair I've felt so far...almost like human hair lol...a little creepy but so luxurious
> 
> 
> 
> I took this action shot...I feel like a black bird in this coat haha, there is so much movement



Seriously gorgeous!!!!! 



tonkamama said:


> *hktaitai, juneping, jellybebe, chicjean, amacasa, Coreena ~ thank you ladies!!*
> *hktaitai ~ *your classic style made Aniela so euro chic ...
> 
> *chicjean* ~ Regarding the fit for IM 211 shoes / boots, I would say TTS.  I actually tried on a pair of Manly fringe boots size 38 in a local boutique few weeks ago and they fit me well and I am size 38 in boots...  I walked around inside the boutique, very comfortable.  My dicker and dixie are also size 38.  For year 2010 or earlier...  sizing could be little crazy.
> 
> *Coreena ~ *I am lucky to be near Neiman Marcus Last Call (NM's & Bergdorf Goodman goodies @ outlet pricing).  I often visit NM LC for treasure hunting .   These are actually size 39 with 4 inches wedge heels which I feel they fit me just right.  I heard 2010 or prior boots ran smaller so size 39 is perfect for me and I can wear thicker socks.
> 
> I am not used to high heels as I prefer to walk in my shoes a lot and I walk very fast.  I think I need some training and adjustment like walking little slower than my usual speed :shame: Overall, these 4 inches heels are comfortable & I love them .
> 
> Last week I heard NMLC just received new shipment from Bergdorf Goodman (New York) and they were having an additional 30% off boots that were already marked down, so the final price for these Aniela was so unbeatable.  I was so surprised to find the "Aniela" peacefully laying on the floor inside its original IM shoe box with two dust bags!!  She was so beautiful and stunning, all of the sudden everything else became invisible!!  *I stumbled and   ran to the cash register with a big smile on my face!!!*



Thanks for the info on the boots 

You are SO lucky!!!!  Whenever I'm around one, I love NMLC! Never had a find that amazing though- well done!!!!


----------



## mercer

I just wanted to thank everyone for their thoughts about 'should I keep 'em/shouldn't I keep 'em chocolate dixies".  I just wrapped them up to send them back.  *sniff*.  It was very hard to do since I never seem to be able to find my size, but I should really hold out for the 2 colors I want.  I just know I would have worn these around the block only to find my dream pair when I got home.  I don't have the funds to buy a pair that would only get worn infrequently.  
Many thanks for helping me through my angst-y boot drama!  You ladies are the best!


----------



## hktaitai

birkingal said:


> Itch be damned! I look slim without being on a crash diet   I've got the pix on my blog. I might do a few pairings later in the week.



Checked out the post, loved it  Thanks *birkingal* XX


----------



## hktaitai

tonkamama said:


> *hktaitai, juneping, jellybebe, chicjean, amacasa, Coreena ~ thank you ladies!!*
> *hktaitai ~ *your classic style made Aniela so euro chic ...
> 
> Last week I heard NMLC just received new shipment from Bergdorf Goodman (New York) and they were having an additional 30% off boots that were already marked down, so the final price for these Aniela was so unbeatable.  I was so surprised to find the "Aniela" peacefully laying on the floor inside its original IM shoe box with two dust bags!!  She was so beautiful and stunning, all of the sudden everything else became invisible!!  *I stumbled and   ran to the cash register with a big smile on my face!!!*



*Tonka*,  your boot hunting story. Lucky you!!!


----------



## hktaitai

Coreena said:


> seriously I have no idea. And they only got it in the cream? strange huh...Any new about your maeva arrival date hun?



Sigh......  Not yet.....................


----------



## chicjean

my renell jeans arrived this morning!!!! 

*juneping*, when i signed for them i didn't get charged anything, but maybe that's because they're not available anywhere in my state... gotta love the middle of nowhere 

they fit like a DREAM!! will post mod pics ASAP!


----------



## Coreena

hktaitai said:


> Sigh......  Not yet.....................


I guess it shouldnt be too far away


----------



## Coreena

chicjean said:


> my renell jeans arrived this morning!!!!
> 
> *juneping*, when i signed for them i didn't get charged anything, but maybe that's because they're not available anywhere in my state... gotta love the middle of nowhere
> 
> they fit like a DREAM!! will post mod pics ASAP!


omg Im so excited I cant wait to see them!!!!! ^^ What size did you get chicjeans? I really want these jeans and all the recent celeb pics make me want them even more and more


----------



## hktaitai

chicjean said:


> my renell jeans arrived this morning!!!!
> 
> *juneping*, when i signed for them i didn't get charged anything, but maybe that's because they're not available anywhere in my state... gotta love the middle of nowhere
> 
> they fit like a DREAM!! will post mod pics ASAP!



Congrats *chicjean*


----------



## hktaitai

Coreena said:


> I guess it shouldnt be too far away



Certainly hope so! They gave me a necklace as, i guess, an oh-we-are-so-terribly-sorry gift


----------



## Coreena

hktaitai said:


> Certainly hope so! They gave me a necklace as, i guess, an oh-we-are-so-terribly-sorry gift


awww thats nice of them ^^ Cant wait to see it! x


----------



## chicjean

Ok, here's a quick photo I took this morning. Literally hopped out of my pajamas and threw them on; the DHL man came while I was eating breakfast!

Wearing them with an American Apparel t-shirt and Sergio Rossi uptown pumps. Excuse the unmade dog bed, my pup was taking a nap and I didn't want to wake her up by moving her out of the mirror 







As far as fit goes, I will say it's a little bit different compared to my other jeans (Current/Elliot, J Brand, AG, and Paige, mostly) . The jeans do have stretch in them (only 3%), but they don't give a lot, I think because of the embroidery. They were a little tight around my thigh, but after walking around in them for a few minutes they seemed to give just enough. Personally, I don't like too much stretch in my jeans, because eventually you get a bit of saggy bum- these are perfect. They do sit a bit low on the hips, which I also don't mind, but they are lower on me than any of my other jeans. It took a second to figure that part out, I kept wanting to pull them up more  The waistband is slightly bigger than almost all my other jeans, but they fit my big bum perfectly. Seriously, these jeans fit me like a dream! I love how they totally transform the basic jeans and t-shirt combo that I basically live in!

For reference, I'm normally a 27 in Current/Elliot, AG, and J Brand and a 28 in Paige. My Renell's are a size 2. I should also mention I folded them up twice in the photo, they hit right at my ankle unfolded.


----------



## Coreena

chicjean said:


> Ok, here's a quick photo I took this morning. Literally hopped out of my pajamas and threw them on; the DHL man came while I was eating breakfast!
> 
> Wearing them with an American Apparel t-shirt and Sergio Rossi uptown pumps. Excuse the unmade dog bed, my pup was taking a nap and I didn't want to wake her up by moving her out of the mirror
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as fit goes, I will say it's a little bit different compared to my other jeans (Current/Elliot, J Brand, AG, and Paige, mostly) . The jeans do have stretch in them (only 3%), but they don't give a lot, I think because of the embroidery. They were a little tight around my thigh, but after walking around in them for a few minutes they seemed to give just enough. Personally, I don't like too much stretch in my jeans, because eventually you get a bit of saggy bum- these are perfect. They do sit a bit low on the hips, which I also don't mind, but they are lower on me than any of my other jeans. It took a second to figure that part out, I kept wanting to pull them up more  The waistband is slightly bigger than almost all my other jeans, but they fit my big bum perfectly. Seriously, these jeans fit me like a dream! I love how they totally transform the basic jeans and t-shirt combo that I basically live in!
> 
> For reference, I'm normally a 27 in Current/Elliot, AG, and J Brand and a 28 in Paige. My Renell's are a size 2. I should also mention I folded them up twice in the photo, they hit right at my ankle unfolded.


omg you look stunning in those jeans! I love how you've paired it with a simple tee and black pumps. Seriously those jeans look stunning on you! ^^ They really do look perfect on you! 

Wow they sound really long. How tall are you chicjeans if you dont me asking?


----------



## am2022

wow... wow.. wow...

you are rocking the renells chicjean!!!

you are filling it out in the right places...
Major congrats!!!

I think i need one as well but will need to have a good return policy as it might not look as good on me!!!




chicjean said:


> Ok, here's a quick photo I took this morning. Literally hopped out of my pajamas and threw them on; the DHL man came while I was eating breakfast!
> 
> Wearing them with an American Apparel t-shirt and Sergio Rossi uptown pumps. Excuse the unmade dog bed, my pup was taking a nap and I didn't want to wake her up by moving her out of the mirror
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as fit goes, I will say it's a little bit different compared to my other jeans (Current/Elliot, J Brand, AG, and Paige, mostly) . The jeans do have stretch in them (only 3%), but they don't give a lot, I think because of the embroidery. They were a little tight around my thigh, but after walking around in them for a few minutes they seemed to give just enough. Personally, I don't like too much stretch in my jeans, because eventually you get a bit of saggy bum- these are perfect. They do sit a bit low on the hips, which I also don't mind, but they are lower on me than any of my other jeans. It took a second to figure that part out, I kept wanting to pull them up more  The waistband is slightly bigger than almost all my other jeans, but they fit my big bum perfectly. Seriously, these jeans fit me like a dream! I love how they totally transform the basic jeans and t-shirt combo that I basically live in!
> 
> For reference, I'm normally a 27 in Current/Elliot, AG, and J Brand and a 28 in Paige. My Renell's are a size 2. I should also mention I folded them up twice in the photo, they hit right at my ankle unfolded.


----------



## chicjean

Coreena said:


> omg you look stunning in those jeans! I love how you've paired it with a simple tee and black pumps. Seriously those jeans look stunning on you! ^^ They really do look perfect on you!
> 
> Wow they sound really long. How tall are you chicjeans if you dont me asking?



Thank you!  I'm 5'9" but they seem the be about the same length as most of my other jeans, if that helps!



amacasa said:


> wow... wow.. wow...
> 
> you are rocking the renells chicjean!!!
> 
> you are filling it out in the right places...
> Major congrats!!!
> 
> I think i need one as well but will need to have a good return policy as it might not look as good on me!!!



Thank you!!!  You won't know until you try, so go for it!


----------



## mercer

You look amazing chicjean!


----------



## Chanel 0407

ok, ladies.  Back from Paris and I tried real hard to control myself so you may be a little disappointed with my haul as I wish I could've got more.

I got the Darwin in size 2.  The norwell dress in gray size 2.  They also have a nice hunter green color which made it very hard to decide.  Lastly, the burgandy burnout tee long sleeve one in size small.  I regret not getting the fred jacket.  I think I may call and have them ship it to me.  Has anyone ever done this?


----------



## juneping

chicjean said:


> Ok, here's a quick photo I took this morning. Literally hopped out of my pajamas and threw them on; the DHL man came while I was eating breakfast!
> 
> Wearing them with an American Apparel t-shirt and Sergio Rossi uptown pumps. Excuse the unmade dog bed, my pup was taking a nap and I didn't want to wake her up by moving her out of the mirror
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as fit goes, I will say it's a little bit different compared to my other jeans (Current/Elliot, J Brand, AG, and Paige, mostly) . The jeans do have stretch in them (only 3%), but they don't give a lot, I think because of the embroidery. They were a little tight around my thigh, but after walking around in them for a few minutes they seemed to give just enough. Personally, I don't like too much stretch in my jeans, because eventually you get a bit of saggy bum- these are perfect. They do sit a bit low on the hips, which I also don't mind, but they are lower on me than any of my other jeans. It took a second to figure that part out, I kept wanting to pull them up more  The waistband is slightly bigger than almost all my other jeans, but they fit my big bum perfectly. Seriously, these jeans fit me like a dream! I love how they totally transform the basic jeans and t-shirt combo that I basically live in!
> 
> For reference, I'm normally a 27 in Current/Elliot, AG, and J Brand and a 28 in Paige. My Renell's are a size 2. I should also mention I folded them up twice in the photo, they hit right at my ankle unfolded.



oh, thanks for the mod pix...they really look nice on you. i want them bad.....i have thin legs and wide hips...so this just might work.


----------



## juneping

mercer said:


> I just wanted to thank everyone for their thoughts about 'should I keep 'em/shouldn't I keep 'em chocolate dixies".  I just wrapped them up to send them back.  *sniff*.  It was very hard to do since I never seem to be able to find my size, but I should really hold out for the 2 colors I want.  I just know I would have worn these around the block only to find my dream pair when I got home.  I don't have the funds to buy a pair that would only get worn infrequently.
> Many thanks for helping me through my angst-y boot drama!  You ladies are the best!



barneys have them in black online...


----------



## am2022

sorry to hear this mercer... but this means the right "boot color" will come along soon.

At least, you are able to return...
sometimes the problem with me, i buy things that are final sale ( no returns) and when they don't work, im stuck with these items... 

Now, ive learned my lesson... I want a generous return policy... WHEN WILL NORDSTROMs stock Marant???  They have the most generous return policy... 'no?




mercer said:


> I just wanted to thank everyone for their thoughts about 'should I keep 'em/shouldn't I keep 'em chocolate dixies". I just wrapped them up to send them back. *sniff*. It was very hard to do since I never seem to be able to find my size, but I should really hold out for the 2 colors I want. I just know I would have worn these around the block only to find my dream pair when I got home. I don't have the funds to buy a pair that would only get worn infrequently.
> Many thanks for helping me through my angst-y boot drama! You ladies are the best!


----------



## foxie-pooh

chicjean said:


> Ok, here's a quick photo I took this morning. Literally hopped out of my pajamas and threw them on; the DHL man came while I was eating breakfast!
> 
> Wearing them with an American Apparel t-shirt and Sergio Rossi uptown pumps. Excuse the unmade dog bed, my pup was taking a nap and I didn't want to wake her up by moving her out of the mirror
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as fit goes, I will say it's a little bit different compared to my other jeans (Current/Elliot, J Brand, AG, and Paige, mostly) . The jeans do have stretch in them (only 3%), but they don't give a lot, I think because of the embroidery. They were a little tight around my thigh, but after walking around in them for a few minutes they seemed to give just enough. Personally, I don't like too much stretch in my jeans, because eventually you get a bit of saggy bum- these are perfect. They do sit a bit low on the hips, which I also don't mind, but they are lower on me than any of my other jeans. It took a second to figure that part out, I kept wanting to pull them up more  The waistband is slightly bigger than almost all my other jeans, but they fit my big bum perfectly. Seriously, these jeans fit me like a dream! I love how they totally transform the basic jeans and t-shirt combo that I basically live in!
> 
> For reference, I'm normally a 27 in Current/Elliot, AG, and J Brand and a 28 in Paige. My Renell's are a size 2. I should also mention I folded them up twice in the photo, they hit right at my ankle unfolded.



The jeans look fantastic on you. Perfect!


----------



## sin vergüenza

I've been lurking on this thread for a while now and all of you very chic and very gorgeous ladies have inspired me to get my first IM piece - the Yosemite cardigan in black! I loved it in white but this is a forever piece for me and I was afraid of getting it stained or ruined one day, so I got black instead. Does anyone else have it here?

*I can't believe I paid full price!* I am usually such a bargain shopper and only buy on sale, but I felt that, if I waited, this one may not be available by sale time. This looks to be a true artisanal piece that will be favorite in my closet for years to come.


----------



## sin vergüenza

chicjean - your jeans are beautiful on you. I wish I could pull those off as great as you do.


----------



## flower71

chicjean said:


> Ok, here's a quick photo I took this morning. Literally hopped out of my pajamas and threw them on; the DHL man came while I was eating breakfast!
> 
> Wearing them with an American Apparel t-shirt and Sergio Rossi uptown pumps. Excuse the unmade dog bed, my pup was taking a nap and I didn't want to wake her up by moving her out of the mirror
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For reference, I'm normally a 27 in Current/Elliot, AG, and J Brand and a 28 in Paige. My Renell's are a size 2. I should also mention I folded them up twice in the photo, they hit right at my ankle unfolded.


WOW! Absolutely perfect pic and size! Thanks for the pic, if only I could walk in heels that high, sigh! 
For the size, I am usually a 28/29 in Acne, Jbrand so I got the size 3 (I do realize that after some wear, the pants do expand a bit). 
I will have to post pics tomorrow


----------



## juneping

sin vergüenza;20160224 said:
			
		

> I've been lurking on this thread for a while now and all of you very chic and very gorgeous ladies have inspired me to get my first IM piece - the Yosemite cardigan in black! I loved it in white but this is a forever piece for me and I was afraid of getting it stained or ruined one day, so I got black instead. Does anyone else have it here?
> 
> *I can't believe I paid full price!* I am usually such a bargain shopper and only buy on sale, but I felt that, if I waited, this one may not be available by sale time. This looks to be a true artisanal piece that will be favorite in my closet for years to come.



congrats!!
would love to see some mod pic


----------



## flower71

sin vergüenza;20160224 said:
			
		

> I've been lurking on this thread for a while now and all of you very chic and very gorgeous ladies have inspired me to get my first IM piece - the Yosemite cardigan in black! I loved it in white but this is a forever piece for me and I was afraid of getting it stained or ruined one day, so I got black instead. Does anyone else have it here?
> 
> *I can't believe I paid full price!* I am usually such a bargain shopper and only buy on sale, but I felt that, if I waited, this one may not be available by sale time. This looks to be a true artisanal piece that will be favorite in my closet for years to come.


Welcome over, sin verguenza
That cardi is definitely worth every penny IMO. You will get loads of wear out of it since you paid *Full* price! I am learning after so many years of bargain hunting and getting things that are lovely but not for me or too big etc...just because was the last one in that sale. Now, I am trying to be more careful about all of that and just get some things that I can afford, even if full price and wait eventually for some "little" bargain on others that don't seem urgent...( I have to work on that though)


----------



## flower71

Any mod pics *sin verguenza*??


----------



## sin vergüenza

flower71 said:


> Any mod pics *sin verguenza*??


 
Actually, I'm still waiting for it from NAP. I'm a bit shy about modeling pics, though! Not sure......


----------



## flower71

birkingal said:


> You're too sweet, *flower71* Glad you like my blog.  What can I say?  All it took was better lighting condition, a huge fitting room and plenty of mirrors to make me change my mind.


And a few degrees of Temp less...I know, and of course seeing it on all these gorgeous ladies around here...too tempting!


----------



## flower71

sin vergüenza;20160326 said:
			
		

> Actually, I'm still waiting for it from NAP. I'm a bit shy about modeling pics, though! Not sure......


youpi, the wait is even better. We'll wait for it with you!
About mod pics, don't be shy. You do what you can, OK? Maybe just a pic of it when it gets to your home...We're so nosy here!!


----------



## sin vergüenza

flower71 said:


> Welcome over, sin verguenza
> That cardi is definitely worth every penny IMO. You will get loads of wear out of it since you paid *Full* price! I am learning after so many years of bargain hunting and getting things that are lovely but not for me or too big etc...just because was the last one in that sale. Now, I am trying to be more careful about all of that and just get some things that I can afford, even if full price and wait eventually for some "little" bargain on others that don't seem urgent...( I have to work on that though)


 
Thank you! ITA. I obsessed before I bought it but realized, after cost per wear, it would be worth it in the long run. It's def a statement piece.


----------



## am2022

HI and welcome!!!
congrats on the yosemite... such a work of art!!!

We can't wait for mod pics.... really mod pics are the perfect fix for us!!!   Especially that no yosemite  pics exist yet....  Kristydarling was eyeing one too but never took the plunge... ( calling on Kristyd!!!_)

keep us posted!!!





			
				sin vergüenza;20160224 said:
			
		

> I've been lurking on this thread for a while now and all of you very chic and very gorgeous ladies have inspired me to get my first IM piece - the Yosemite cardigan in black! I loved it in white but this is a forever piece for me and I was afraid of getting it stained or ruined one day, so I got black instead. Does anyone else have it here?
> 
> *I can't believe I paid full price!* I am usually such a bargain shopper and only buy on sale, but I felt that, if I waited, this one may not be available by sale time. This looks to be a true artisanal piece that will be favorite in my closet for years to come.


----------



## am2022

Oh.. don't be shy...
Our queen of IM - hktaitai... was like that in the beginning.. but we can't really miss on all these IM items she has tucked in her closet..can we???

So, we pulled her out of her shell just to make us Oggle at her goodies!!!

She doesn't shop ... she hauls them... 

Then, we watch her mod pics like crazy dogs waiting for bones!!!





			
				sin vergüenza;20160326 said:
			
		

> Actually, I'm still waiting for it from NAP. I'm a bit shy about modeling pics, though! Not sure......


----------



## flower71

amacasa said:


> Oh.. don't be shy...
> Our queen of IM - hktaitai... was like that in the beginning.. but we can't really miss on all these IM items she has tucked in her closet..can we???
> 
> So, we pulled her out of her shell just to make us Oggle at her goodies!!!
> 
> She doesn't shop ... she hauls them...
> 
> Then,* we watch her mod pics like crazy dogs waiting for bones*!!!


*amacasa*, I definitely see myself do that!
How're you?? What you up to? I am trying to stay away certain forums, I am in that "phase" when I can so easily give in to a lot of temptation...IM doesn't count


----------



## am2022

Flower.... Ive been trying to behave as well with Bags purchase... and been religiously taking pictures over the weekend of my other bags that i haven't used for years...... 

Ive sold 3 balenciagas so far and one prada pending...

My goal is to just have things in my closet that I will put to good use...
Ive noticed though, that marant stuff is replacing the bags slowly... hahaha!!!  This is crazy huh?
I see you live in France... Oh my.... you need to take spy pics of the marant store there ... even when you are in the fitting room.. try all those furs and give us BIG mod pics!!!



flower71 said:


> *amacasa*, I definitely see myself do that!
> How're you?? What you up to? I am trying to stay away certain forums, I am in that "phase" when I can so easily give in to a lot of temptation...IM doesn't count


----------



## DiorKiss

Should I get this IM jacket?







I think it's gorgeous, but being a college student it's not exactly cheap! I actually would rather have the Patrizia Pepe boucle in rosso, but I can't find it anywhere and it's about twice the price of this Isabel Marant. I've been so obsessed with jackets lately! Any opinions?


----------



## chicjean

mercer said:


> You look amazing chicjean!





juneping said:


> oh, thanks for the mod pix...they really look nice on you. i want them bad.....i have thin legs and wide hips...so this just might work.






foxie-pooh said:


> The jeans look fantastic on you. Perfect!







			
				sin vergüenza;20160229 said:
			
		

> chicjean - your jeans are beautiful on you. I wish I could pull those off as great as you do.






flower71 said:


> WOW! Absolutely perfect pic and size! Thanks for the pic, if only I could walk in heels that high, sigh!
> For the size, I am usually a 28/29 in Acne, Jbrand so I got the size 3 (I do realize that after some wear, the pants do expand a bit).
> I will have to post pics tomorrow



Thank you all! 

*juneping*, go for it! if you're close to someplace you can try them on, do it!!!

*flower71* the shoes are deceptively easy to walk in! the platform makes it so the "rise" is only about three inches  I can't do anything more then 3.5 inches or I topple over!


----------



## chicjean

sin vergüenza;20160224 said:
			
		

> I've been lurking on this thread for a while now and all of you very chic and very gorgeous ladies have inspired me to get my first IM piece - the Yosemite cardigan in black! I loved it in white but this is a forever piece for me and I was afraid of getting it stained or ruined one day, so I got black instead. Does anyone else have it here?
> 
> *I can't believe I paid full price!* I am usually such a bargain shopper and only buy on sale, but I felt that, if I waited, this one may not be available by sale time. This looks to be a true artisanal piece that will be favorite in my closet for years to come.



Mod pics!!! I'm with you on paying full price- I'm normally such a bargain hunter I freaked a little when I paid full price for my jeans. It's worth it- trust me!!


----------



## chicjean

Chanel 0407 said:


> ok, ladies.  Back from Paris and I tried real hard to control myself so you may be a little disappointed with my haul as I wish I could've got more.
> 
> I got the Darwin in size 2.  The norwell dress in gray size 2.  They also have a nice hunter green color which made it very hard to decide.  Lastly, the burgandy burnout tee long sleeve one in size small.  I regret not getting the fred jacket.  I think I may call and have them ship it to me.  Has anyone ever done this?



Mod pics please!!!!


----------



## chicjean

DiorKiss said:


> Should I get this IM jacket?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's gorgeous, but being a college student it's not exactly cheap! I actually would rather have the Patrizia Pepe boucle in rosso, but I can't find it anywhere and it's about twice the price of this Isabel Marant. I've been so obsessed with jackets lately! Any opinions?



I think it looks amazing on you!!! But if you have your heart set on something else, even if it's less expensive it's not worth the price.


----------



## am2022

is this the fred or the felix??

it looks AMAZING!!!

But i don't want to enable you if you have your heart set on the PP ones...

but, make sure before you let go of it, you are 100% sure, as its hard to look for it afterwards...  Good luck!




DiorKiss said:


> Should I get this IM jacket?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's gorgeous, but being a college student it's not exactly cheap! I actually would rather have the Patrizia Pepe boucle in rosso, but I can't find it anywhere and it's about twice the price of this Isabel Marant. I've been so obsessed with jackets lately! Any opinions?


----------



## am2022

Welcome home chanel...  Im sure Paris was lovely!!!

can't wait to see your IM haul!!




Chanel 0407 said:


> ok, ladies. Back from Paris and I tried real hard to control myself so you may be a little disappointed with my haul as I wish I could've got more.
> 
> I got the Darwin in size 2. The norwell dress in gray size 2. They also have a nice hunter green color which made it very hard to decide. Lastly, the burgandy burnout tee long sleeve one in size small. I regret not getting the fred jacket. I think I may call and have them ship it to me. Has anyone ever done this?


----------



## juneping

DiorKiss said:


> Should I get this IM jacket?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's gorgeous, but being a college student it's not exactly cheap! I actually would rather have the Patrizia Pepe boucle in rosso, but I can't find it anywhere and it's about twice the price of this Isabel Marant. I've been so obsessed with jackets lately! Any opinions?



i like it on you. but can u show us the PP boucle?? it really comes down to what your really love and see yourself wearing it a lot.


----------



## flower71

amacasa said:


> Flower.... Ive been trying to behave as well with Bags purchase... and been religiously taking pictures over the weekend of my other bags that i haven't used for years......
> 
> Ive sold 3 balenciagas so far and one prada pending...
> 
> My goal is to just have things in my closet that I will put to good use...
> Ive noticed though, that marant stuff is replacing the bags slowly... hahaha!!!  This is crazy huh?
> I see you live in France... Oh my.... y*ou need to take spy pics of the marant store there *... even when you are in the fitting room.. *try all those furs and give us BIG mod pics*!!!


Never thought of that...If I do that, knowing me, I'll never get out of the store without a bag! It's impossible but hey, I'll try! I am not into fur coats so I guess it won't do much harm to me...will go tomorrow to get my pants adjusted! My spy pics will be next


----------



## DiorKiss

Awh I'm sorry guys, I guess I wasn't clear - I got the picture from a blog! It's the Felix and the girl does look amazing in it. It's too bad I just found out that this one's navy and the Felix I can get (Dutch eBay, only place I still found one) is anthracite! I think I like navy a little better.
I do love the PP jackets, a lot, but I guess I have to stop thinking about them because they're sold out everywhere!


----------



## flower71

^^good luck, in any case, you have to be sure you'll get a lot of wear out of it...that's why I love IM so much, it's easy and funky


----------



## flower71

chicjean said:


> Thank you all!
> 
> *juneping*, go for it! if you're close to someplace you can try them on, do it!!!
> 
> *flower71* the shoes are deceptively easy to walk in! the platform makes it so the "rise" is only about three inches  I can't do anything more then 3.5 inches or I topple over!


Now you are enabling me!! First juneping (well, I also agree: do get a pair juneping, your figure is the best for that style!), now me?? I can not do more than 8-9 cm so I guess it's 3 inches...


----------



## chicjean

flower71 said:


> Now you are enabling me!! First juneping (well, I also agree: do get a pair juneping, your figure is the best for that style!), now me?? I can not do more than 8-9 cm so I guess it's 3 inches...



Haha, I don't mean to! :shame:


----------



## juneping

chicjean said:


> Thank you all!
> 
> *juneping*, go for it! if you're close to someplace you can try them on, do it!!!
> 
> *flower71* the shoes are deceptively easy to walk in! the platform makes it so the "rise" is only about three inches  I can't do anything more then 3.5 inches or I topple over!



i think i'll do that sometime this week...i want to get the sizing right and may be wait for matches....



flower71 said:


> ^^good luck, in any case, you have to be sure you'll get a lot of wear out of it...that's why I love IM so much, it's easy and funky



this is so right on - i love my lexy so much and i've been wearing it a lot. it's just so comfy and so easy to match. and i don't  usually match the same label together but it seems i just match them together without even thinking it. most IM pieces go so well together without looking IM overload.


----------



## AriB

foxie-pooh said:


> The jeans look fantastic on you. Perfect!


I love them on you ! Beyond sick you look so good !!!
I want a pair !


----------



## mercer

Thanks, sweetie!  It's so hard to turn things down (especially if they are pretty IM!).  But I'm trying to buy only the things I loooooove!  Believe me, I have a closet of expensive mistakes I'm trying to learn from!



amacasa said:


> sorry to hear this mercer... but this means the right "boot color" will come along soon.
> 
> At least, you are able to return...
> sometimes the problem with me, i buy things that are final sale ( no returns) and when they don't work, im stuck with these items...
> 
> Now, ive learned my lesson... I want a generous return policy... WHEN WILL NORDSTROMs stock Marant???  They have the most generous return policy... 'no?


----------



## jellybebe

DiorKiss said:


> Awh I'm sorry guys, I guess I wasn't clear - I got the picture from a blog! It's the Felix and the girl does look amazing in it. It's too bad I just found out that this one's navy and the Felix I can get (Dutch eBay, only place I still found one) is anthracite! I think I like navy a little better.
> I do love the PP jackets, a lot, but I guess I have to stop thinking about them because they're sold out everywhere!



I have this jacket in Anthracite and it's amazing. I wasn't too sure about it at first but now I'm so glad I got it, because it's incredibly flattering and I can just throw it on and look instantly polished. I hope you consider it! The Fred is drop-dead gorgeous too.


----------



## tonkamama

*Coreena ~ *My black Chanel in the pic was a M/L (Medium).  I do not have Mini but I have a WOC which I only use it for evening.  IMO, if this is your 1st Chanel I would suggest to get at least a Medium.  My Medium can go from day to night, dress up and down.  I can let go of the chain and carry it like messenger bag but with 5'7", it looks a little short on me  if I carried it as messenger bag. But for petite ladies, it will be perfect that you can carry it two ways.  

I think Mini is mostly for evening cus you really cannot store anything in it.  I am a light carrier (small wallet, cell phone, keys and a lipstick) and these small items easily fill-up my Medium.  Please let us know which one you pick at the end, and do show us the picture.    




Coreena said:


> I wished I lived where you are... It would be like heaven! hehehe.. That is such a good deal Tonka! I hope you didnt stack it on to way to the cash register lol .. being so excited and all  The Aniela were made for you tonka, you really look so lovely in them ^^
> 
> Tonka what size is your chanel? I want to get a medium but I dont know what size to get or if i should stick to the new mini.. ^^


----------



## tonkamama

*flower71 ~ *haha, tell me about it.  I been "bugging" my SA to sell me a 35 Birkin ... she kept telling me that they are short in stock, so maybe I should thank her for slowing me down on the orange hill.    
Regarding C jacket, I only have one C long coat and am thinking of getting one short jacket this year if not next Spring.  I dress pretty casual nowadays as my lifestyle has changed.  This is why I am more focusing on short jacket so that I can pair it with a simple t & a jeans.  With C's growing pricing, I really need to think hard on which style to get.  It all comes down to $ per wear theory.*  Cannot wait see your IM pairing mod pictures*

*birkingal  ~* thank you dear!*

shamrock~ *I hope I did not disappoint you with my IM boots mod..

*chicjean & HK ~* Bargain hunting is a full time job...  haha, I was just very very lucky that day.  



flower71 said:


> tonka,* now you know H obsession is quite scary and costly...you will go down that orange slope fast if you continue*.
> About mod pics, I haven't posted any pics yet, I still have to get the waist fixed (I did wear them in Paris yesterday with a belt and my Temeo cardi and my dickers of course...got quite a few looks); Taking the pants tomorrow to tailor, maybe I will have time to take a pic before, but surely after.
> *About C, have you got any jackets* (I am a bit OT, but of course teaming with IM pants or tees). I would love to add one to my collection, but with the price, I want to take my time and find the perfect one. I did try a few jackets this weekend but the price was just so outrageous..could buy a H bag for that price! Maybe on sale? If they have public sales, of course!





birkingal said:


> *Tonka*!! *wolf-whistle* You're a stunner! I love everything you've got on. It's so chic but edgy. I bet you must've turned quite a few heads when you wore your outfit out.





shamrock0421 said:


> PERFECTION!!!
> You are GORGEOUS!





chicjean said:


> Thanks for the info on the boots
> 
> You are SO lucky!!!!  Whenever I'm around one, I love NMLC! Never had a find that amazing though- well done!!!!





hktaitai said:


> *Tonka*,  your boot hunting story. Lucky you!!!


----------



## tonkamama

*chicjean ~* you look so amazingly chic and sexy!!  Thanks for the sizing report.  I think I might need a size 1 in Renell as I do have some bum bum...     



chicjean said:


> Ok, here's a quick photo I took this morning. Literally hopped out of my pajamas and threw them on; the DHL man came while I was eating breakfast!
> 
> Wearing them with an American Apparel t-shirt and Sergio Rossi uptown pumps. Excuse the unmade dog bed, my pup was taking a nap and I didn't want to wake her up by moving her out of the mirror
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as fit goes, I will say it's a little bit different compared to my other jeans (Current/Elliot, J Brand, AG, and Paige, mostly) . The jeans do have stretch in them (only 3%), but they don't give a lot, I think because of the embroidery. They were a little tight around my thigh, but after walking around in them for a few minutes they seemed to give just enough. Personally, I don't like too much stretch in my jeans, because eventually you get a bit of saggy bum- these are perfect. They do sit a bit low on the hips, which I also don't mind, but they are lower on me than any of my other jeans. It took a second to figure that part out, I kept wanting to pull them up more  The waistband is slightly bigger than almost all my other jeans, but they fit my big bum perfectly. Seriously, these jeans fit me like a dream! I love how they totally transform the basic jeans and t-shirt combo that I basically live in!
> 
> For reference, I'm normally a 27 in Current/Elliot, AG, and J Brand and a 28 in Paige. My Renell's are a size 2. I should also mention I folded them up twice in the photo, they hit right at my ankle unfolded.


----------



## Jaded81

Thanks 



Jessiepie said:


> Thank you, it's the dark anthracite colour!


----------



## Jaded81

LOL No pain no gain, right? 



birkingal said:


> I couldn't resist.   The Felix is so beautifully cut and very flattering. I'm vain. I can't help myself. :shame:


----------



## Jaded81

Thanks, you and HKtaitai are like walking IM encyclopedias! 




angelastoel said:


> it is called the Hielo jacket and it's from SS2010. This is the purple one, I have the grey one and I have also seen the fuchsia version.


----------



## Jaded81

Really? In Singapore you get charged 7% for anything SGD400 and over! UGH!




Coreena said:


> if you live in Australia you will only be charged customs fee of 10% if its AUD1000 and over... So long as you are below, you will save 10%


----------



## Jaded81

Ohhh can't wait for mod pics!! 




flower71 said:


> i am falling in love with these jeans too....I confess, I went to try them on again...came home with a pair!


----------



## Jaded81

Please don't tempt me! I have too many IM items on my list already!! Trying so desperately to be good!!!



hktaitai said:


> *Jade* you really should try on the Egger! It's lovely  Do consider navy which is just beautiful


----------



## Jaded81

Ohhhhh are you going to get it? 



Coreena said:


> thats good, I think I just found a keni size 1 .. but the sleeves are long! 23.86 inches! :O I also have short arms lol .. we are sistas, sista x


----------



## tonkamama

*mercer ~ *Thanks for keeping us updated...  I have let go many beautiful pieces too as I find either style or colors not suitable for my lifestyle.  You will be finding the one that you need and cherish for a long time ... good luck.



mercer said:


> I just wanted to thank everyone for their thoughts about 'should I keep 'em/shouldn't I keep 'em chocolate dixies".  I just wrapped them up to send them back.  *sniff*.  It was very hard to do since I never seem to be able to find my size, but I should really hold out for the 2 colors I want.  I just know I would have worn these around the block only to find my dream pair when I got home.  I don't have the funds to buy a pair that would only get worn infrequently.
> Many thanks for helping me through my angst-y boot drama!  You ladies are the best!


----------



## Jaded81

Is this applicable to customers located overseas and online purchases? 




tonkamama said:


> Barneys purple card = gift card with purchase.
> 
> I just talk to my Barneys SA this afternoon, she told me that for every US$250 worth of purchase you will get US$25 as gift card for future purchase. So it is a good time to shop for items that do not go on sales for example ~ IM clothing or shoes (well if they still have them available in my size)!!


----------



## tonkamama

amacasa said:


> sorry to hear this mercer... but this means the right "boot color" will come along soon.
> 
> At least, you are able to return...
> sometimes the problem with me, i buy things that are final sale ( no returns) and when they don't work, im stuck with these items...
> 
> Now, ive learned my lesson... I want a generous return policy... WHEN WILL NORDSTROMs stock Marant???  They have the most generous return policy... 'no?


*amacasa ~* I've learned the hard way esp buying from local boutiques.  Therefore now I always ask for return policy.  If it comes with a bad policy, I will just pull myself away from the great deal....  LOL


----------



## Jaded81

I think you could pull just about anything off with that body of yours!!! 




tonkamama said:


> IMO, I think Neiman Marcus offers the best incentive program called "Tiered gift card".  I normally shop for items that hardly go on sale during these events, for example, once I purchased a LV bag and Chanel classic and get some nice gift card back in return.... which you know Louis Vuitton and Chanel classic never go on sale.  Unfortunately, Chanel and LV do not anticipate in NM's gift card program anymore this year which is big a disappointment...
> 
> My Barneys SA suggested me to get IM jeans...  haha...  stilling thinking as I think they are little pricy for me (my usual budget for a pair of jeans is up to $300/pair).  But after trying them on today, I am slowly changing my mind, maybe IM jeans are better "investment".    Now I just don't know if I can pull it off due to the fact I think they are best looking for younger ladies.  I think I better off stay with IM jackets which nothing new to me today.


----------



## Jaded81

Sorry for the late response. You are most definately an 0!





tegan said:


> Hiya, I am new to Isabel Marant and I saw a beautiful sweater on the website.  I am not sure what size to get.  I am usually an XS or a S depending on how tight fitting the sweater is.
> 
> Any suggestions on a 0 or a 1 in her clothing?
> 
> Thanks so much!


----------



## Jaded81

Lovely outfit!



amoree said:


> Just thought I'd share my IM burnt out tee and pom pom necklace with my nathan smith mini, CDG x Play cardi + Zara heels.
> 
> Also if anyone has seen or wants to sell their Rileya skirt let me know!!!


----------



## tonkamama

sin vergüenza;20160224 said:
			
		

> I've been lurking on this thread for a while now and all of you very chic and very gorgeous ladies have inspired me to get my first IM piece - the Yosemite cardigan in black! I loved it in white but this is a forever piece for me and I was afraid of getting it stained or ruined one day, so I got black instead. Does anyone else have it here?
> 
> *I can't believe I paid full price!* I am usually such a bargain shopper and only buy on sale, but I felt that, if I waited, this one may not be available by sale time. This looks to be a true artisanal piece that will be favorite in my closet for years to come.


*sin vergüenza ~* you are not alone...  I consider myself as bargain hunter ...  no sales no deal LOL....  however there are certain "brands" and "pieces" I am willing to pay full price at anytime. Pieces that are classic and will become key element in my wardrobe......  

Congrats!!  mod picture please.


----------



## Jaded81

How is it possible that you look so ridiculously good in everything you wear? Those boots are HAWT! and Chanel definately goes very well with IM!!!

Now you have be eyeing the Fred again!! I know you said it isn't itchy.... but it looks like it is of the same material as the Felix. And if the Felix is itchy, I won't be able to do the Fred!! Is your Felix the dark anthracite colour?





tonkamama said:


> *Ladies...  please allow me to share my newly added IM member ~ Isabel Marant TwoTone Aniela Boots from FW 2010 collection *
> 
> To my surprised, Aniela boots are comfortable and easy to walk in them I guess it was b/c of the almond shape toes.  Altho I had to give up "walking" after three almost four hours of shopping, but I am quiet happy that I was able to walk in these for few hours.  These boots look really cool in person, I actually had people came up to me asked about them
> 
> I took two sets of pictures to show how they look on me with dress & Fred jacket and 2nd set of picture with skinny jeans...** sorry for the poor lighting....


----------



## Jaded81

That is great! There is nothing better than buying something beautiful at a fraction of the price!!! 




tonkamama said:


> *hktaitai, juneping, jellybebe, chicjean, amacasa, Coreena ~ thank you ladies!!*
> *hktaitai ~ *your classic style made Aniela so euro chic ...
> 
> *chicjean* ~ Regarding the fit for IM 211 shoes / boots, I would say TTS.  I actually tried on a pair of Manly fringe boots size 38 in a local boutique few weeks ago and they fit me well and I am size 38 in boots...  I walked around inside the boutique, very comfortable.  My dicker and dixie are also size 38.  For year 2010 or earlier...  sizing could be little crazy.
> 
> *Coreena ~ *I am lucky to be near Neiman Marcus Last Call (NM's & Bergdorf Goodman goodies @ outlet pricing).  I often visit NM LC for treasure hunting .   These are actually size 39 with 4 inches wedge heels which I feel they fit me just right.  I heard 2010 or prior boots ran smaller so size 39 is perfect for me and I can wear thicker socks.
> 
> I am not used to high heels as I prefer to walk in my shoes a lot and I walk very fast.  I think I need some training and adjustment like walking little slower than my usual speed :shame: Overall, these 4 inches heels are comfortable & I love them .
> 
> Last week I heard NMLC just received new shipment from Bergdorf Goodman (New York) and they were having an additional 30% off boots that were already marked down, so the final price for these Aniela was so unbeatable.  I was so surprised to find the "Aniela" peacefully laying on the floor inside its original IM shoe box with two dust bags!!  She was so beautiful and stunning, all of the sudden everything else became invisible!!  *I stumbled and   ran to the cash register with a big smile on my face!!!*


----------



## Jaded81

The jacket is gorgeous!!

And oh, I just realised that you were talking about the Fred jacket! For some reason I kept thinking you were referring the Felix! 



birkingal said:


> Itch be damned! I look slim without being on a crash diet   I've got the pix on my blog. I might do a few pairings later in the week.


----------



## Jaded81

Love your blog by the way! Your post about the Fred made me chuckle 



birkingal said:


> You're too sweet, *flower71* Glad you like my blog.  What can I say?  All it took was better lighting condition, a huge fitting room and plenty of mirrors to make me change my mind.


----------



## Jayne1

Brigitte031 said:


> Soooo... apparently most of the fashionable boutiques in LA carry Isabel Marant. This is pretty helpful to me in finding my size! I stopped by Creatures of Comfort, Decades Two, and Maxfield this afternoon. Between the three places I got to try on most of the items out and available for sale!
> 
> Decades Two has a brilliant white IM jacket in size 1 - it was way too small for me but I could tell (I still tried it on knowing it would be ill-fitting hahaha...) the fit was just gorgeous. Decades Two sells gently worn high end designer clothing and shoes (and I also spotted a celebrity while I was there!!). Anyway, there were a lot of IM items scattered all over the store but sadly none that fit me. So scoring sale price Marant was not in my cards today.
> 
> Creatures of Comfort had a lot of selection but not very many jackets... though *they did have the double breasted coat and that surprisingly fit ME (normally size 2-3 in IM) in size 0, of all sizes. Anyway, the coat was very boxy and even at the size 0 was not exactly the best Marant item to splurge on.* I tried on many pants, too.... and though I came for Marant *almost* left with a gorgeous APC coat, but held off.
> 
> Lastly I went to Maxfield without knowledge that they even had IM items in stock... and just as I was going to leave with nothing having caught my eye the sales woman pointed out the IM section. And there it was...
> 
> The Etoile line Fred jacket in the dark grey colorway. I tried it on... and PERFECT. Though I had tried on about 20 IM items that afternoon NONE of them felt just right the way this jacket did right off the bat. And without a second thought I said, "I'll take it." There was no moment of hesitation or consideration!  And now I don't want to take it off. The fit is just so ... excellent! While I loved IM before, now I'm fully converted.


That's what bothers me so much about shopping on line. I will never know how something is going to fit.

So far, I've held off buying on line unless I've already tried it in the store... but there are so many jackets out there that are not available for me to try in the store... I just can't imagine how one can get the perfect fit.  (Normally, I wear the sizes you wear... )


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> i like it on you. but can u show us the PP boucle?? it really comes down to what your really love and see yourself wearing it a lot.


*Juneping ~* Angel has one in her blog...altho not really my style but it is beautiful jacket!!  Does anyone know which department stores carrying this brand here in the US?


----------



## Jaded81

I am so sorry to hear that! You will find your your dream colours!! Be strong!!



mercer said:


> I just wanted to thank everyone for their thoughts about 'should I keep 'em/shouldn't I keep 'em chocolate dixies".  I just wrapped them up to send them back.  *sniff*.  It was very hard to do since I never seem to be able to find my size, but I should really hold out for the 2 colors I want.  I just know I would have worn these around the block only to find my dream pair when I got home.  I don't have the funds to buy a pair that would only get worn infrequently.
> Many thanks for helping me through my angst-y boot drama!  You ladies are the best!


----------



## Jaded81

Oh my gosh, you look stunning in those jeans!! Congrats!!!!




chicjean said:


> Ok, here's a quick photo I took this morning. Literally hopped out of my pajamas and threw them on; the DHL man came while I was eating breakfast!
> 
> Wearing them with an American Apparel t-shirt and Sergio Rossi uptown pumps. Excuse the unmade dog bed, my pup was taking a nap and I didn't want to wake her up by moving her out of the mirror
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as fit goes, I will say it's a little bit different compared to my other jeans (Current/Elliot, J Brand, AG, and Paige, mostly) . The jeans do have stretch in them (only 3%), but they don't give a lot, I think because of the embroidery. They were a little tight around my thigh, but after walking around in them for a few minutes they seemed to give just enough. Personally, I don't like too much stretch in my jeans, because eventually you get a bit of saggy bum- these are perfect. They do sit a bit low on the hips, which I also don't mind, but they are lower on me than any of my other jeans. It took a second to figure that part out, I kept wanting to pull them up more  The waistband is slightly bigger than almost all my other jeans, but they fit my big bum perfectly. Seriously, these jeans fit me like a dream! I love how they totally transform the basic jeans and t-shirt combo that I basically live in!
> 
> For reference, I'm normally a 27 in Current/Elliot, AG, and J Brand and a 28 in Paige. My Renell's are a size 2. I should also mention I folded them up twice in the photo, they hit right at my ankle unfolded.


----------



## Jaded81

Congrats!! 




Chanel 0407 said:


> ok, ladies.  Back from Paris and I tried real hard to control myself so you may be a little disappointed with my haul as I wish I could've got more.
> 
> I got the Darwin in size 2.  The norwell dress in gray size 2.  They also have a nice hunter green color which made it very hard to decide.  Lastly, the burgandy burnout tee long sleeve one in size small.  I regret not getting the fred jacket.  I think I may call and have them ship it to me.  Has anyone ever done this?


----------



## Jaded81

Congrats! That is definately a statement piece! Can't wait for mod pics 




			
				sin vergüenza;20160224 said:
			
		

> I've been lurking on this thread for a while now and all of you very chic and very gorgeous ladies have inspired me to get my first IM piece - the Yosemite cardigan in black! I loved it in white but this is a forever piece for me and I was afraid of getting it stained or ruined one day, so I got black instead. Does anyone else have it here?
> 
> *I can't believe I paid full price!* I am usually such a bargain shopper and only buy on sale, but I felt that, if I waited, this one may not be available by sale time. This looks to be a true artisanal piece that will be favorite in my closet for years to come.


----------



## Jaded81

I love this jacket but TBH you should save up for the piece you really want! If not you will regret it in the future!!



DiorKiss said:


> Should I get this IM jacket?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's gorgeous, but being a college student it's not exactly cheap! I actually would rather have the Patrizia Pepe boucle in rosso, but I can't find it anywhere and it's about twice the price of this Isabel Marant. I've been so obsessed with jackets lately! Any opinions?


----------



## Jaded81

Oh tell me about it!!! I am trying to be good as well!!!





mercer said:


> Thanks, sweetie!  It's so hard to turn things down (especially if they are pretty IM!).  But I'm trying to buy only the things I loooooove!  Believe me, I have a closet of expensive mistakes I'm trying to learn from!


----------



## Jaded81

So are you getting the Renell now? 




tonkamama said:


> *chicjean ~* you look so amazingly chic and sexy!!  Thanks for the sizing report.  I think I might need a size 1 in Renell as I do have some bum bum...


----------



## hktaitai

Coreena said:


> awww thats nice of them ^^ Cant wait to see it! x



Hey *Coreena*, it's just this little skull necklace...  But it's the thought that counts, right


----------



## hktaitai

Jaded81 said:


> Please don't tempt me! I have too many IM items on my list already!! Trying so desperately to be good!!!



None of us can be really "good", or banned for that matter, so long as we keep visiting this thread...


----------



## hktaitai

chicjean said:


> Ok, here's a quick photo I took this morning. Literally hopped out of my pajamas and threw them on; the DHL man came while I was eating breakfast!
> 
> Wearing them with an American Apparel t-shirt and Sergio Rossi uptown pumps. Excuse the unmade dog bed, my pup was taking a nap and I didn't want to wake her up by moving her out of the mirror
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as fit goes, I will say it's a little bit different compared to my other jeans (Current/Elliot, J Brand, AG, and Paige, mostly) . The jeans do have stretch in them (only 3%), but they don't give a lot, I think because of the embroidery. They were a little tight around my thigh, but after walking around in them for a few minutes they seemed to give just enough. Personally, I don't like too much stretch in my jeans, because eventually you get a bit of saggy bum- these are perfect. They do sit a bit low on the hips, which I also don't mind, but they are lower on me than any of my other jeans. It took a second to figure that part out, I kept wanting to pull them up more  The waistband is slightly bigger than almost all my other jeans, but they fit my big bum perfectly. Seriously, these jeans fit me like a dream! I love how they totally transform the basic jeans and t-shirt combo that I basically live in!
> 
> For reference, I'm normally a 27 in Current/Elliot, AG, and J Brand and a 28 in Paige. My Renell's are a size 2. I should also mention I folded them up twice in the photo, they hit right at my ankle unfolded.



Wow!!!!! *Chicjean* you are so much more stunning than any model who ever models the Renells!!!!  Congrats, these jeans are definitely made FOR you


----------



## hktaitai

sin vergüenza;20160224 said:
			
		

> I've been lurking on this thread for a while now and all of you very chic and very gorgeous ladies have inspired me to get my first IM piece - the Yosemite cardigan in black! I loved it in white but this is a forever piece for me and I was afraid of getting it stained or ruined one day, so I got black instead. Does anyone else have it here?
> 
> *I can't believe I paid full price!* I am usually such a bargain shopper and only buy on sale, but I felt that, if I waited, this one may not be available by sale time. This looks to be a true artisanal piece that will be favorite in my closet for years to come.



Welcome and congrats *sin vergüenza*  Please do share mod pics with us when the Yosemite arrives


----------



## hktaitai

Chanel 0407 said:


> ok, ladies.  Back from Paris and I tried real hard to control myself so you may be a little disappointed with my haul as I wish I could've got more.
> 
> I got the Darwin in size 2.  The norwell dress in gray size 2.  They also have a nice hunter green color which made it very hard to decide.  Lastly, the burgandy burnout tee long sleeve one in size small.  I regret not getting the fred jacket.  I think I may call and have them ship it to me.  Has anyone ever done this?



Many congrats *Chanel*!!!  Don't forget mod pics please 

Heard that the Pairs store doesn't ship internationally.  But since you just bought from them, maybe they'll consider doing this specially for you?  Hope you'll get the Fred!!


----------



## hktaitai

amacasa said:


> Oh.. don't be shy...
> Our queen of IM - hktaitai... was like that in the beginning.. but we can't really miss on all these IM items she has tucked in her closet..can we???
> 
> So, we pulled her out of her shell just to make us Oggle at her goodies!!!
> 
> She doesn't shop ... she hauls them...
> 
> Then, we watch her mod pics like crazy dogs waiting for bones!!!



hun, you made me


----------



## hktaitai

DiorKiss said:


> Should I get this IM jacket?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's gorgeous, but being a college student it's not exactly cheap! I actually would rather have the Patrizia Pepe boucle in rosso, but I can't find it anywhere and it's about twice the price of this Isabel Marant. I've been so obsessed with jackets lately! Any opinions?



Hello *DiorKiss*, yeah you should get this gorgeous jacket and wear it *every*day.  That way, you can amortize, and justify, the cost


----------



## hktaitai

flower71 said:


> I'll never get out of the store without a bag!



LOVE _that_


----------



## hktaitai

juneping said:


> i don't  usually match the same label together but it seems i just match them together without even thinking it. most IM pieces go so well together without looking IM overload.



Totally agree


----------



## hktaitai

Jaded81 said:


> Ohhhhh are you going to get it?




I've got the same question for you, *Coreena* 
So, have you got the Keni in the end?????


----------



## Jaded81

That is really nice of them to give you a free necklace 




hktaitai said:


> Hey *Coreena*, it's just this little skull necklace...  But it's the thought that counts, right


----------



## Jaded81

That is sooooooo true!! But I cannot help coming back here!!!  I am addicted!!!!!!




hktaitai said:


> None of us can be really "good", or banned for that matter, so long as we keep visiting this thread...


----------



## Jaded81

This thread moves so ridiculously fast though... can barely catch up!!!!


----------



## Jaded81

Does anyone here own the IMECA dress? 

I am unsure of the length. In some pics it looks cute/short/flowy, but in others it looks really really shapeless/oversized/long


----------



## hktaitai

Jaded81 said:


> That is really nice of them to give you a free necklace



Absolutely!  I love them!!!


----------



## flower71

Jaded81 said:


> Does anyone here own the IMECA dress?
> 
> I am unsure of the length. In some pics it looks cute/short/flowy, but in others it looks really really shapeless/oversized/long


any pic?
off to search it...


----------



## Coreena

mercer said:


> I just wanted to thank everyone for their thoughts about 'should I keep 'em/shouldn't I keep 'em chocolate dixies".  I just wrapped them up to send them back.  *sniff*.  It was very hard to do since I never seem to be able to find my size, but I should really hold out for the 2 colors I want.  I just know I would have worn these around the block only to find my dream pair when I got home.  I don't have the funds to buy a pair that would only get worn infrequently.
> Many thanks for helping me through my angst-y boot drama!  You ladies are the best!


Hi mercer, sorry to hear this but its always best to get something you love. It will be worth the wait  Which boots in particular are you after?


----------



## Coreena

sin vergüenza;20160224 said:
			
		

> I've been lurking on this thread for a while now and all of you very chic and very gorgeous ladies have inspired me to get my first IM piece - the Yosemite cardigan in black! I loved it in white but this is a forever piece for me and I was afraid of getting it stained or ruined one day, so I got black instead. Does anyone else have it here?
> 
> *I can't believe I paid full price!* I am usually such a bargain shopper and only buy on sale, but I felt that, if I waited, this one may not be available by sale time. This looks to be a true artisanal piece that will be favorite in my closet for years to come.


congrats on your purchase. Its such a lovely cardi ^^


----------



## Coreena

tonkamama said:


> *Coreena ~ *My black Chanel in the pic was a M/L (Medium).  I do not have Mini but I have a WOC which I only use it for evening.  IMO, if this is your 1st Chanel I would suggest to get at least a Medium.  My Medium can go from day to night, dress up and down.  I can let go of the chain and carry it like messenger bag but with 5'7", it looks a little short on me  if I carried it as messenger bag. But for petite ladies, it will be perfect that you can carry it two ways.
> 
> I think Mini is mostly for evening cus you really cannot store anything in it.  I am a light carrier (small wallet, cell phone, keys and a lipstick) and these small items easily fill-up my Medium.  Please let us know which one you pick at the end, and do show us the picture.


I think Chanel medium m/l is the way to go. I agree with you its the most practical, size wise and it fits my frame well. I heard the new mini's chain falls a bit longer. Im going to keep a look out on bay and see if I can get a 2010 medium for a goods price ^^ wish me luck! Thanks for the help Tonka! ^^


----------



## Coreena

Jaded81 said:


> Really? In Singapore you get charged 7% for anything SGD400 and over! UGH!


Wow! Thats really harsh. It use to be anything that was a marked a gift was tax free  They've changed it now lol .. even if its marked as a gift and above AUD 1000 you still get taxed! I guess I should be greatful Jade


----------



## Coreena

Jaded81 said:


> Ohhhhh are you going to get it?


I got it alright  I couldnt walk away from it. Lets hope it fit  Fingers crossed!


----------



## Coreena

hktaitai said:


> Hey *Coreena*, it's just this little skull necklace...  But it's the thought that counts, right


awww its so cute ^^ Really sweet of them  I like getting packages from sellers that have notes. I think its really such a nice gesture ^^ 

Hope had a fab day HK! Boy did i have a busy one lol ..


----------



## Coreena

hktaitai said:


> I've got the same question for you, *Coreena*
> So, have you got the Keni in the end?????


guess what!!! I got it  Well I paid for it lol .. ... yet to arrive hehehe .. I hope the sleeves are okay but from measuring my arms its a tad bit too long


----------



## Coreena

Jaded81 said:


> Does anyone here own the IMECA dress?
> 
> I am unsure of the length. In some pics it looks cute/short/flowy, but in others it looks really really shapeless/oversized/long


The dress looks beautiful! ^^ but maybe it looks good on models because they are so tall! I find with most of IM flowy dresses they are a bit on the long side. Try getting measurements of the seller so you can get an indication of the length of the dress  x


----------



## flower71

Coreena, great buys, now when are you showing us some of your IM goodies?? mixed with Chanel or other designer labels...You seem to have a closet full of goodies, maybe you're the queen of IM after all
Anyway, as promised, a quick pick of my renell jeans with Dicker boots and a sweater...Sorry, I am not at all glamourous like chicjean but hey, that's how I'm wearing my jeans today. Have a great day and check you out later:


----------



## flower71

a quick pic of my Becketts...
Dear amacasa, I have changed my mind about these, I just got used to seeing them and then I needed a pair...and now they're mine


----------



## Jaded81

here you go



flower71 said:


> any pic?
> off to search it...


----------



## Jaded81

The dress looks horrible in the last pic!


----------



## Jaded81

I should move to Oz!! Btw which part of Oz are located? 

Congrats on the Keni!!! That is on my "I want that but I also have another leather jacket so I really shouldn't" list! Not that it really matters since I have to wait for it to pop up first! 



Coreena said:


> Wow! Thats really harsh. It use to be anything that was a marked a gift was tax free  They've changed it now lol .. even if its marked as a gift and above AUD 1000 you still get taxed! I guess I should be greatful Jade


----------



## Jaded81

Already did.. waiting for it now!! Am so tempted, but I really should be saving for my jackets!!!




Coreena said:


> The dress looks beautiful! ^^ but maybe it looks good on models because they are so tall! I find with most of IM flowy dresses they are a bit on the long side. Try getting measurements of the seller so you can get an indication of the length of the dress  x


----------



## Jaded81

You gotta be joking... you looks so uber cool!!! Also, congrats on the shoes!!!




flower71 said:


> Coreena, great buys, now when are you showing us some of your IM goodies?? mixed with Chanel or other designer labels...You seem to have a closet full of goodies, maybe you're the queen of IM after all
> Anyway, as promised, a quick pick of my renell jeans with Dicker boots and a sweater...Sorry, I am not at all glamourous like chicjean but hey, that's how I'm wearing my jeans today. Have a great day and check you out later:


----------



## Coreena

flower71 said:


> Coreena, great buys, now when are you showing us some of your IM goodies?? mixed with Chanel or other designer labels...You seem to have a closet full of goodies, maybe you're the queen of IM after all
> Anyway, as promised, a quick pick of my renell jeans with Dicker boots and a sweater...Sorry, I am not at all glamourous like chicjean but hey, that's how I'm wearing my jeans today. Have a great day and check you out later:


Thanks flower! ^^ I have a humble collection  No where near being the queen of IM! =P HK is definitely still queen of IM, all hail the queen!.. Mine is slowly getting there ^^ 

I will post pics soon  I feel so much pressure now lol .. Everyone looks so good! Including you Flower... those jeans look great on you! Im so in love with the Renells but I dont know if I can pull it off being short and all  How tall are you Flower? 

oh and congrats on your bekkets!!


----------



## Coreena

Jaded81 said:


> here you go


hmm i see what you mean... maybe sienna had hers taken up a little.. she isnt as tall as the model. But the models version looks a tad shorter then the real thing imo... Or maybe she is just so tall it fit her perfectly. Its the perfect little dress to wear in Singapore ^^


----------



## Coreena

Jaded81 said:


> The dress looks horrible in the last pic!


I agree!


----------



## Coreena

Jaded81 said:


> I should move to Oz!! Btw which part of Oz are located?
> 
> Congrats on the Keni!!! That is on my "I want that but I also have another leather jacket so I really shouldn't" list! Not that it really matters since I have to wait for it to pop up first!


I live in Perth  

Awww thanks hun! x I was lucky to get this one, it is preowned but in really good condition  Just hoping it fits!


----------



## Coreena

Jaded81 said:


> Already did.. waiting for it now!! Am so tempted, but I really should be saving for my jackets!!!


hahaha i couldnt resist I saw Hk in her Keni, then the pics of Rosie wearing hers! I just had to have it! 

I know what you mean.. its like Its never ending.. seriously! After I buy one item Ive been lusting after, then comes another item and so on and so on. It is never ending I tell ya! lol ..


----------



## bgmommy

flower71 said:


> Coreena, great buys, now when are you showing us some of your IM goodies?? mixed with Chanel or other designer labels...You seem to have a closet full of goodies, maybe you're the queen of IM after all
> Anyway, as promised, a quick pick of my renell jeans with Dicker boots and a sweater...Sorry, I am not at all glamourous like chicjean but hey, that's how I'm wearing my jeans today. Have a great day and check you out later:



You look FABULOUS!!!!  Seriously, you make me want a pair and I had ruled them out!!!!  They look so great on you...or...you look so great in them!


----------



## chicjean

tonkamama said:


> *chicjean ~* you look so amazingly chic and sexy!!  Thanks for the sizing report.  I think I might need a size 1 in Renell as I do have some bum bum...



Thank you!  Definitely share mod pics if you do!!!!



Jaded81 said:


> Oh my gosh, you look stunning in those jeans!! Congrats!!!!



Thanks!! 



hktaitai said:


> Wow!!!!! *Chicjean* you are so much more stunning than any model who ever models the Renells!!!!  Congrats, these jeans are definitely made FOR you



Thank you!!




flower71 said:


> Coreena, great buys, now when are you showing us some of your IM goodies?? mixed with Chanel or other designer labels...You seem to have a closet full of goodies, maybe you're the queen of IM after all
> Anyway, as promised, a quick pick of my renell jeans with Dicker boots and a sweater...Sorry, I am not at all glamourous like chicjean but hey, that's how I'm wearing my jeans today. Have a great day and check you out later:



You look fantastic!!!!  I plan on dressing mine down more to get more wear out of them. LOVE your sweater, is it IM, too??


----------



## chicjean

flower71 said:


> a quick pic of my Becketts...
> Dear amacasa, I have changed my mind about these, I just got used to seeing them and then I needed a pair...and now they're mine



LOVE those!! Congrats!


----------



## am2022

well.. well .. well...

Im loving it on you sister!!!  I think i need a pair!!!  we will see!




flower71 said:


> Coreena, great buys, now when are you showing us some of your IM goodies?? mixed with Chanel or other designer labels...You seem to have a closet full of goodies, maybe you're the queen of IM after all
> Anyway, as promised, a quick pick of my renell jeans with Dicker boots and a sweater...Sorry, I am not at all glamourous like chicjean but hey, that's how I'm wearing my jeans today. Have a great day and check you out later:


----------



## am2022

you will love them flower... esp with young kids...

My DH loves them and Im so happy i got a pair in the end!!!




flower71 said:


> a quick pic of my Becketts...
> Dear amacasa, I have changed my mind about these, I just got used to seeing them and then I needed a pair...and now they're mine


----------



## Jayne1

I never posted my necklace. I don't know why I liked it so much when worn, it just really appealed to me.  

I'm posting a picture of how it looks on the table, which kind of creeps me out.  I hate centipedes and that's what it reminds me of when it's flat.  

When wearing, the brass fringes can look messy and casual and sticking out all over the place... or lying straight down, like I showed in the picture.


----------



## juneping

Jayne1 said:


> I never posted my necklace. I don't know why I liked it so much when worn, it just really appealed to me.
> 
> I'm posting a picture of how it looks on the table, which kind of creeps me out.  I hate centipedes and that's what it reminds me of when it's flat.
> 
> When wearing, the brass fringes can look messy and casual and sticking out all over the place... or lying straight down, like I showed in the picture.


beautiful...the combo!!
and yes it does remind me of a centipede...


----------



## flower71

amacasa said:


> well.. well .. well...
> 
> Im loving it on you sister!!!  I think i need a pair!!!  we will see!


Thanks 
You do need a pair, they are awesome, really! 
Even my DH can't stop touching my jeans!!
 My becketts haven't been worn yet but I plan on using them this weekend
I really can't wait to see what you get from that card event this week I think? I would love to be there too


----------



## am2022

very artsy Jayne... love it!!!





Jayne1 said:


> I never posted my necklace. I don't know why I liked it so much when worn, it just really appealed to me.
> 
> I'm posting a picture of how it looks on the table, which kind of creeps me out. I hate centipedes and that's what it reminds me of when it's flat.
> 
> When wearing, the brass fringes can look messy and casual and sticking out all over the place... or lying straight down, like I showed in the picture.


----------



## am2022

Hi "c" ... . im sorry... but i was just being honest... love love your IM mod pics.. and we want MORE!!! haha!!!





hktaitai said:


> hun, you made me


----------



## flower71

Coreena said:


> Thanks flower! ^^ I have a humble collection  No where near being the queen of IM! =P HK is definitely still queen of IM, all hail the queen!.. Mine is slowly getting there ^^
> 
> I will post pics soon  *I feel so much pressure now lol *.. Everyone looks so good! Including you Flower... those jeans look great on you! Im so in love with the Renells but I dont know if I can pull it off being short and all  How tall are you Flower?
> 
> oh and congrats on your bekkets!!


Thanks so much Coreena, i just laughed when I read your post...
No pressure, but we need pics, to make us all want more IM...
I am quite tall (176cm or 5'10?) but for you, you just have to try it before saying, no, no not for me...


----------



## am2022

lovely and sexy dress... that i don't think i can pull off with flair...

Go for it Jaded... your little petite bod will rock this number for sure!

Did you then decide to sell or keep the crista?



Jaded81 said:


> here you go


----------



## angelastoel

flower71 said:


> Coreena, great buys, now when are you showing us some of your IM goodies?? mixed with Chanel or other designer labels...You seem to have a closet full of goodies, maybe you're the queen of IM after all
> Anyway, as promised, a quick pick of my renell jeans with Dicker boots and a sweater...Sorry, I am not at all glamourous like chicjean but hey, that's how I'm wearing my jeans today. Have a great day and check you out later:



omg, these pants look amaing on you, you are probably one of the rare people who can pull off those pants! 
and that knit is just amazing....


----------



## flower71

chicjean said:


> You look fantastic!!!!  I plan on dressing mine down more to get more wear out of them. LOVE your sweater, is it IM, too??


*chicjean*, huge thanks! I feel these pants will get a LOT of wear...My sweater is an old one from a French brand "le phare de la baleine"




bgmommy said:


> You look FABULOUS!!!!  Seriously, you make me want a pair and I had ruled them out!!!!  They look so great on you...or...you look so great in them!


*bgmommy*: Now I am blushing!! Too kind, thanks so much...I was going to grab a drink after work but here I am, feeling great reading all of your posts...maybe I'll go get my glass of wine too



Jaded81 said:


> You gotta be joking... you looks so uber cool!!! Also, congrats on the shoes!!!


Thanks dear *Jaded81*. I tried those shoes a few months ago and said to myself:" no way. Better on others but not for me..." . Here I am now, hooked on the design and wondering if the black are going to be available next year...It's a hopeless case, but I feel I am among friends that understand my disability...



angelastoel said:


> omg, these pants look amaing on you, you are probably one of the rare people who can pull off those pants!
> and that knit is just amazing....


Now, I am definitely not needing that glass of wine! I feel elated with all these compliments...Hugs to you darling *angelastoel*


----------



## flower71

Jaded81 said:


> here you go


Hey, jaded, I think I tried that dress on, really sexy but too short on my tall body...I think I couldn't sit down. It's really beautiful though and if you're small, then it's for you.
Love your necklace and the coat of course!! no itchy itchy for you?


----------



## am2022

flower... no don't get that wine... you shouldn't be drinking without me...

anyhow, my latest purchase!!!

i'm a shoe magnet... can't resist shoes.. can't think clearly when it comes to shoes...

i now have these poppys in red, black and cobalt blue... i think im done for now!!!


----------



## juneping

flower71 said:


> Coreena, great buys, now when are you showing us some of your IM goodies?? mixed with Chanel or other designer labels...You seem to have a closet full of goodies, maybe you're the queen of IM after all
> Anyway, as promised, a quick pick of my renell jeans with Dicker boots and a sweater...Sorry, I am not at all glamourous like chicjean but hey, that's how I'm wearing my jeans today. Have a great day and check you out later:



looks great on you flower....love the white sweater w/ the taupe dickers.


----------



## juneping

*jaded* - when is the lexy coming??


----------



## juneping

amacasa said:


> flower... no don't get that wine... you shouldn't be drinking without me...
> 
> anyhow, my latest purchase!!!
> 
> i'm a shoe magnet... can't resist shoes.. can't think clearly when it comes to shoes...
> 
> i now have these poppys in red, black and cobalt blue... i think im done for now!!!



ama - *mod pix.*..


----------



## chicjean

amacasa said:


> flower... no don't get that wine... you shouldn't be drinking without me...
> 
> anyhow, my latest purchase!!!
> 
> i'm a shoe magnet... can't resist shoes.. can't think clearly when it comes to shoes...
> 
> i now have these poppys in red, black and cobalt blue... i think im done for now!!!



So gorgeous! I love these!


----------



## flower71

juneping said:


> looks great on you flower....love the white sweater w/ the taupe dickers.


----------



## flower71

amacasa said:


> flower... no don't get that wine... you shouldn't be drinking without me...
> 
> anyhow, my latest purchase!!!
> 
> i'm a shoe magnet... can't resist shoes.. can't think clearly when it comes to shoes...
> 
> i now have these poppys in red, black and cobalt blue... i think im done for now!!!


OK, I will just have orange juice or herbal tea (the water's boiling actually!) and wait for you for the drink!
Those shoes are TDF and I REALLY tried to get  a pair but , my feet said: NO!
I even went to Madrid in April to visit my sis, and I found the IM store, I tried another pair but NO! Maybe one day??. They're beautiful and you needed the blue ones, congrats honey pie!


----------



## am2022

soon june.. when it actually ships to my house.. i promise!



juneping said:


> ama - *mod pix.*..


----------



## am2022

thanks chicjean!!!



chicjean said:


> So gorgeous! I love these!


----------



## am2022

okay.. with your height and figure... you need a poppy... i know i know youve lived in your dickers forever.. but please get a poppy as well.
im only 5'5 but you and chicjean will rock these for sure!



flower71 said:


> OK, I will just have orange juice or herbal tea (the water's boiling actually!) and wait for you for the drink!
> Those shoes are TDF and I REALLY tried to get a pair but , my feet said: NO!
> I even went to Madrid in April to visit my sis, and I found the IM store, I tried another pair but NO! Maybe one day??. They're beautiful and you needed the blue ones, congrats honey pie!


----------



## chicjean

amacasa said:


> okay.. with your height and figure... you need a poppy... i know i know youve lived in your dickers forever.. but please get a poppy as well.
> im only 5'5 but you and chicjean will rock these for sure!



Haha, thank you 

How do they fit? True to size?? I found a pair on eBay, but heels are tricky for me...


----------



## birkingal

Jaded81 said:


> Love your blog by the way! Your post about the Fred made me chuckle



awww...thank you, *Jaded81*! I actually didn't go into too much detail about my shopping expedition else people thought I'd gone flipping mad   I was racing down Oxford St screaming into the phone trying to make myself heard because of the sirens and people just to inquire if the Fred I'd tried on earlier was still available. Meanwhile, both the SA and I misheard our names. She thought I was called Bunny and I thought she was called Kylie and we both couldn't be more wrong. The things we do to buy IM clothes!


----------



## birkingal

DiorKiss said:


> Should I get this IM jacket?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's gorgeous, but being a college student it's not exactly cheap! I actually would rather have the Patrizia Pepe boucle in rosso, but I can't find it anywhere and it's about twice the price of this Isabel Marant. I've been so obsessed with jackets lately! Any opinions?



diorkiss, I've been wearing this jacket non stop for the last 3 days! I say buy!


----------



## birkingal

hktaitai said:


> Checked out the post, loved it  Thanks *birkingal* XX


----------



## birkingal

chicjean said:


> Ok, here's a quick photo I took this morning. Literally hopped out of my pajamas and threw them on; the DHL man came while I was eating breakfast!
> 
> Wearing them with an American Apparel t-shirt and Sergio Rossi uptown pumps. Excuse the unmade dog bed, my pup was taking a nap and I didn't want to wake her up by moving her out of the mirror
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as fit goes, I will say it's a little bit different compared to my other jeans (Current/Elliot, J Brand, AG, and Paige, mostly) . The jeans do have stretch in them (only 3%), but they don't give a lot, I think because of the embroidery. They were a little tight around my thigh, but after walking around in them for a few minutes they seemed to give just enough. Personally, I don't like too much stretch in my jeans, because eventually you get a bit of saggy bum- these are perfect. They do sit a bit low on the hips, which I also don't mind, but they are lower on me than any of my other jeans. It took a second to figure that part out, I kept wanting to pull them up more  The waistband is slightly bigger than almost all my other jeans, but they fit my big bum perfectly. Seriously, these jeans fit me like a dream! I love how they totally transform the basic jeans and t-shirt combo that I basically live in!
> 
> For reference, I'm normally a 27 in Current/Elliot, AG, and J Brand and a 28 in Paige. My Renell's are a size 2. I should also mention I folded them up twice in the photo, they hit right at my ankle unfolded.



WOW!!   What big bum??! You look absolutely amazing!


----------



## am2022

hey "M" you are as adorably frank as can be!!!




birkingal said:


> WOW!!  What big bum??! You look absolutely amazing!


----------



## am2022

chicjean.. i have long 2nd, 3rd toes so i had to go 41 with these.

if marant does half sizes, which she doesn't , then i would be a true 40.5 in her pumps..

Im a true US size 10.   so with round boots like the dickers im a 40 but with her pumps, i try to play it safe and always go 41.  HTH!!!

Go get them... you will rock them for sure!!!



chicjean said:


> Haha, thank you
> 
> How do they fit? True to size?? I found a pair on eBay, but heels are tricky for me...


----------



## am2022

Mod pics please... We are Fred sisters.. but mine is the lightest color - dove gray!!!



birkingal said:


> diorkiss, I've been wearing this jacket non stop for the last 3 days! I say buy!


----------



## birkingal

amacasa said:


> hey "M" you are as adorably frank as can be!!!



  I don't know about adorable but sometimes, I'm stunned at the stuff I blurt out without thinking.


----------



## chicjean

birkingal said:


> WOW!!   What big bum??! You look absolutely amazing!



Haha, thank you! It's there, I swear, the Renells just do a fantastic job of minimizing it 



amacasa said:


> chicjean.. i have long 2nd, 3rd toes so i had to go 41 with these.
> 
> if marant does half sizes, which she doesn't , then i would be a true 40.5 in her pumps..
> 
> Im a true US size 10.   so with round boots like the dickers im a 40 but with her pumps, i try to play it safe and always go 41.  HTH!!!
> 
> Go get them... you will rock them for sure!!!



Thank you!!! I need to cool it on the shopping for a bit. Bought the Renells and then two pairs of fantastic boots so my wallet needs a break. Now that I know I can find them on eBay I'm going to hunt for them in the red


----------



## birkingal

amacasa said:


> Mod pics please... We are Fred sisters.. but mine is the lightest color - dove gray!!!




I couldn't find dove gray. Guess I was too late and MatchesFashion, the only place I know that stock the color has sold out of my size. Funnily enough, I'm just writing tomorrow's post on my blog. I've paired the jacket for 4 different occasions. Done the photoshoot earlier today. I'll see if I've got time to do proper modelling - the one with my head lopped off so that I don't scare anyone with my messy unbrushed hair and panda eyes.


----------



## birkingal

chicjean said:


> Haha, thank you! It's there, I swear, the Renells just do a fantastic job of minimizing it



we're often our worst critic. I wish I have your height! Those looong legs.


----------



## chicjean

birkingal said:


> we're often our worst critic. I wish I have your height! Those looong legs.



well, thank you


----------



## birkingal

flower71 said:


> Coreena, great buys, now when are you showing us some of your IM goodies?? mixed with Chanel or other designer labels...You seem to have a closet full of goodies, maybe you're the queen of IM after all
> Anyway, as promised, a quick pick of my renell jeans with Dicker boots and a sweater...Sorry, I am not at all glamourous like chicjean but hey, that's how I'm wearing my jeans today. Have a great day and check you out later:



Flower!! You look like a model! You think you can moonlight as one should you tire of seeing patients. Love the pants on you. In fact, I love the entire outfit


----------



## Jayne1

angelastoel said:


> omg, these pants look amaing on you, you are probably one of the rare people who can pull off those pants!
> and that knit is just amazing....


I was thinking that.  She wears the pants the way they were intended... but not many women have the body for it!


----------



## Chanel 0407

Does anyone know where they carry the fred jacket in the dark gray besides the New York IM store.  The new york store does not have my size.  I think I need a size 2.  Do you think the fred runs large, small, or tts?


----------



## tonkamama

Jayne1 said:


> I never posted my necklace. I don't know why I liked it so much when worn, it just really appealed to me.
> 
> I'm posting a picture of how it looks on the table, which kind of creeps me out.  I hate centipedes and that's what it reminds me of when it's flat.
> 
> When wearing, the brass fringes can look messy and casual and sticking out all over the place... or lying straight down, like I showed in the picture.


What a beautiful necklace ...  it goes so well with your IM coat!!  Love them both!!


----------



## tonkamama

flower71 said:


> Coreena, great buys, now when are you showing us some of your IM goodies?? mixed with Chanel or other designer labels...You seem to have a closet full of goodies, maybe you're the queen of IM after all
> Anyway, as promised, a quick pick of my renell jeans with Dicker boots and a sweater...Sorry, I am not at all glamourous like chicjean but hey, that's how I'm wearing my jeans today. Have a great day and check you out later:


:urock:  I wish I can look as good as you & ChicJean in these jeans & the sweater is TDF!! ....for sure will try on a pair when I go visit Barneys NY again....


----------



## tonkamama

*Dear Jaded81 ~ sorry for my late reply...
*


Jaded81 said:


> So are you getting the Renell now?



*I am not sure...  I will give it a try this weekend when I go p/u my RO jacket from Barneys NY.  *



Jaded81 said:


> Is this applicable to customers located overseas and online purchases?



*I will call my SA tomorrow to find out for you (she was not in today).*



Jaded81 said:


> How is it possible that you look so ridiculously good in everything you wear? Those boots are HAWT! and Chanel definately goes very well with IM!!!
> 
> Now you have be eyeing the Fred again!! I know you said it isn't itchy.... but it looks like it is of the same material as the Felix. And if the Felix is itchy, I won't be able to do the Fred!! Is your Felix the dark anthracite colour?



*hehe...Thank you dear...  you are so kind... if I look good in IM, must be the IM that does all the magic on me  (oh..plus my daily morning green tea & evening glass of red wine doing all the tricks on me)...  love love..* 

*I only have Fred motor jacket and it is not itching (same material as Felix), in the pic I was wearing a tank dress without the sleeves and I was very comfortable.  


*


----------



## tonkamama

Chanel 0407 said:


> Does anyone know where they carry the fred jacket in the dark gray besides the New York IM store.  The new york store does not have my size.  I think I need a size 2.  Do you think the fred runs large, small, or tts?


Contact http://www.metiersf.com/  ...  they might still have one left...I will keep an eye out for you.  Fred is TTS...  I am size 2/4, I got it in size 1.


----------



## Chanel 0407

Thanks, I e-mailed them.  I took a 2 in the Lexy and Darwin so do u think i would take a 2 in the fred?



tonkamama said:


> Contact http://www.metiersf.com/ ... they might still have one left...I will keep an eye out for you. Fred is TTS... I am size 2/4, I got it in size 1.


----------



## Brigitte031

Chanel 0407 said:


> Does anyone know where they carry the fred jacket in the dark gray besides the New York IM store.  The new york store does not have my size.  I think I need a size 2.  Do you think the fred runs large, small, or tts?



Definitely TTS. There's this amazing give to Fred... it's 100% virgin wool but when you move it just kinda moves and stretches with your movements! You won't regret getting the Fred jacket! 

I say if you're a size small get a 1, medium, 2, etc.


----------



## tonkamama

Chanel 0407 said:


> Thanks, I e-mailed them.  I took a 2 in the Lexy and Darwin so do u think i would take a 2 in the fred?



Oh yes...  my Lexy is also a size 1.  Good luck!


----------



## jellybebe

flower71 said:


> Coreena, great buys, now when are you showing us some of your IM goodies?? mixed with Chanel or other designer labels...You seem to have a closet full of goodies, maybe you're the queen of IM after all
> Anyway, as promised, a quick pick of my renell jeans with Dicker boots and a sweater...Sorry, I am not at all glamourous like chicjean but hey, that's how I'm wearing my jeans today. Have a great day and check you out later:



You look perfect! I wish I had your height!


----------



## Jayne1

tonkamama said:


> What a beautiful necklace ...  it goes so well with your IM coat!!  Love them both!!


I wish IM had shown my necklace in ads or on the runway or something.  I like to see how she styles things... oh well.  It didn't have an Ojibwa theme or a pop of colour on a piece of fabric, so it didn't fit this season...


----------



## hktaitai

flower71 said:


> Coreena, great buys, now when are you showing us some of your IM goodies?? mixed with Chanel or other designer labels...You seem to have a closet full of goodies, maybe you're the queen of IM after all
> Anyway, as promised, a quick pick of my renell jeans with Dicker boots and a sweater...Sorry, I am not at all glamourous like chicjean but hey, that's how I'm wearing my jeans today. Have a great day and check you out later:



Wow, gorgy *flower*!!!!! Both you and *chicjean* are born to wear IM pants (in addition to Ms Marant herself )!!!!!!


----------



## hktaitai

Jayne1 said:


> I never posted my necklace. I don't know why I liked it so much when worn, it just really appealed to me.
> I'm posting a picture of how it looks on the table, which kind of creeps me out.  I hate centipedes and that's what it reminds me of when it's flat.
> When wearing, the brass fringes can look messy and casual and sticking out all over the place... or lying straight down, like I showed in the picture.



Beautiful necklace *Jayne* 
Love how you style it too


----------



## birkingal

Chanel 0407 said:


> Thanks, I e-mailed them.  I took a 2 in the Lexy and Darwin so do u think i would take a 2 in the fred?



*Chanel 0407*, I wear a 2 in Lexy and 2 in Fred. Hope this helps.


----------



## hktaitai

Jaded81 said:


> That is sooooooo true!! But I cannot help coming back here!!!  I am addicted!!!!!!



Me too!  And I can barely catch up - this thread is uber fast-moving


----------



## hktaitai

Coreena said:


> guess what!!! I got it  Well I paid for it lol .. ... yet to arrive hehehe .. I hope the sleeves are okay but from measuring my arms its a tad bit too long



Congrats *Coreena*  A Keni in the right size!!!!  I'm sure it'll work out fine.  Or if it's really necessary pay a visit to your seamstress / tailor


----------



## hktaitai

amacasa said:


> flower... no don't get that wine... you shouldn't be drinking without me...
> 
> anyhow, my latest purchase!!!
> 
> i'm a shoe magnet... can't resist shoes.. can't think clearly when it comes to shoes...
> 
> i now have these poppys in red, black and cobalt blue... i think im done for now!!!



 Mod pix please, my darling *A*


----------



## flower71

hktaitai said:


> Wow, gorgy *flower*!!!!! Both you and *chicjean* are born to wear IM pants (in addition to Ms Marant herself )!!!!!!


----------



## flower71

[B said:
			
		

> tonkamama[/B];20169880]:urock:  I wish I can look as good as you & ChicJean in these jeans & the sweater is TDF!! ....for sure will try on a pair when I go visit Barneys NY again....


Huge thanks...I can't wait to see many Renells on here!!



birkingal said:


> Flower!! You look like a model! You think you can moonlight as one should you tire of seeing patients. Love the pants on you. In fact, I love the entire outfit


:kiss: to you darling birkingal!



Jayne1 said:


> I was thinking that.  She wears the pants the way they were intended... but not many women have the body for it!



Now I am blushing...



jellybebe said:


> You look perfect! I wish I had your height!


Thanks so much jellybebe...I guess I feel great in her clothes because it really suits my style...


----------



## flower71

Chanel 0407 said:


> Thanks, I e-mailed them.*  I took a 2 in the Lexy and Darwin* so do u think i would take a 2 in the fred?


Wow, you did well! Congrats and hope to see pics of you too on here...It feels great having all these comments I tell you!


----------



## hktaitai

Confession: I have no self control. At all.


----------



## hktaitai

birkingal said:


> Funnily enough, I'm just writing tomorrow's post on my blog. I've paired the jacket for 4 different occasions. Done the photoshoot earlier today.



Love all 4 looks on your blog post 

But why would you want to sell the vintage Kelly?   It's oh-so-beautiful!


----------



## birkingal

hktaitai said:


> Love all 4 looks on your blog post
> 
> But why would you want to sell the vintage Kelly?   It's oh-so-beautiful!



awww...you're so sweet. Thank you. The vintage Kelly belongs to my client. It's hard to resist temptation in my line of work. Seeing beautiful bags and accessories all day long!


----------



## birkingal

hktaitai said:


> Confession: I have no self control. At all.



 What. Did. You. Get???!  No teasing allowed. My nerves can't handle it!! Got to go to a meeting now but will log on to TPF the minute I get back!! Girl, that's just cruel!!!


----------



## hktaitai

birkingal said:


> What. Did. You. Get???!  No teasing allowed. My nerves can't handle it!! Got to go to a meeting now but will log on to TPF the minute I get back!! Girl, that's just cruel!!!



Oopsy. Sorry  There you go...

I got the curly lambskin Leon!!!  Her cousin the Little Miss Goathair Maeva was late.  Again.  Which made a good excuse for me to bring Leon home.  

Plus, since Leon is a coat and Maeva a jacket, I thought my purchase was entirely justified 

Pix time.  First, the curly lambskin side...
...worn with simple black pants...
...and a Chanel leather skirt and the IM Aniela boots...


----------



## hktaitai

hktaitai said:


> Oopsy. Sorry  There you go...
> 
> I got the curly lambskin Leon!!!  Her cousin the Little Miss Goathair Maeva was late.  Again.  Which made a good excuse for me to bring Leon home.
> 
> Plus, since Leon is a coat and Maeva a jacket, I thought my purchase was entirely justified
> 
> Pix time.  First, the curly lambskin side...
> ...worn with simple black pants...
> ...and a Chanel leather skirt and the IM Aniela boots...



Next, the suede side...


----------



## Coreena

Oh i see... In that case Im a midget compared to you  Maybe the renells arent for me   But they look so beautiful how can I resist them! What a dilemma 




flower71 said:


> Thanks so much Coreena, i just laughed when I read your post...
> No pressure, but we need pics, to make us all want more IM...
> I am quite tall (176cm or 5'10?) but for you, you just have to try it before saying, no, no not for me...


----------



## Coreena

hktaitai said:


> Oopsy. Sorry  There you go...
> 
> I got the curly lambskin Leon!!!  Her cousin the Little Miss Goathair Maeva was late.  Again.  Which made a good excuse for me to bring Leon home.
> 
> Plus, since Leon is a coat and Maeva a jacket, I thought my purchase was entirely justified
> 
> Pix time.  First, the curly lambskin side...
> ...worn with simple black pants...
> ...and a Chanel leather skirt and the IM Aniela boots...


Oh you naughty naughty girl! LOL .. You look so gorgeous HK... I love the curly lambs fur, its a nice change and it gives a softer look to your regular fur coats  Did you get a discount or did they take you to the cleaners?  Im guessing you got a discount? 

I loved that it is reversible  But you know I can only have one! So maeva it was plus it was cheaper of the three  I just hope it fits!


----------



## Coreena

hktaitai said:


> Congrats *Coreena*  A Keni in the right size!!!!  I'm sure it'll work out fine.  Or if it's really necessary pay a visit to your seamstress / tailor


Thanks HK  ^^ Yes I feel the size 1 should be a good fit, just the sleeves are a little long. But nothing a seamstress couldnt fix  Did your seamstress take the length of the arms from the top part of the sleeve or bottom? I assume top since their isnt much to take off at the bottom.


----------



## Jaded81

Oh wow, you're killing me with all these IM pieces! Love that it is reversible!!




hktaitai said:


> Oopsy. Sorry  There you go...
> 
> I got the curly lambskin Leon!!!  Her cousin the Little Miss Goathair Maeva was late.  Again.  Which made a good excuse for me to bring Leon home.
> 
> Plus, since Leon is a coat and Maeva a jacket, I thought my purchase was entirely justified
> 
> Pix time.  First, the curly lambskin side...
> ...worn with simple black pants...
> ...and a Chanel leather skirt and the IM Aniela boots...


----------



## Jaded81

Presenting my Lexy in a size 0


----------



## Jaded81

I am guessing that Sienna had hers taken up.. it would be perfect for this weather.. but I am guessing i would need to have work done on it, if not I will drown in it!




Coreena said:


> hmm i see what you mean... maybe sienna had hers taken up a little.. she isnt as tall as the model. But the models version looks a tad shorter then the real thing imo... Or maybe she is just so tall it fit her perfectly. Its the perfect little dress to wear in Singapore ^^


----------



## Jaded81

Fingers crossed for you!!! The Keni is gorgeous!! I can't wait to see your mod pics!!!

Ahhh ok. If you were in Melbourne, we could hang out as I fly over sometimes 




Coreena said:


> I live in Perth
> 
> Awww thanks hun! x I was lucky to get this one, it is preowned but in really good condition  Just hoping it fits!


----------



## Jaded81

I think it is a really unique looking piece!! And like the others, I love how you paired it with the coat!!



Jayne1 said:


> I never posted my necklace. I don't know why I liked it so much when worn, it just really appealed to me.
> 
> I'm posting a picture of how it looks on the table, which kind of creeps me out.  I hate centipedes and that's what it reminds me of when it's flat.
> 
> When wearing, the brass fringes can look messy and casual and sticking out all over the place... or lying straight down, like I showed in the picture.


----------



## Jaded81

On the contrary, I think you could very well pull it off!! I have seen your mod pics!!!

I am a little undecided still on this as...

AND still undecided on the CRISTA... but I think I am getting a little more used to the boxy look. This is embrassing.. but I try it on nearly everyday to see how I feel 




amacasa said:


> lovely and sexy dress... that i don't think i can pull off with flair...
> 
> Go for it Jaded... your little petite bod will rock this number for sure!
> 
> Did you then decide to sell or keep the crista?


----------



## Jaded81

LOL I know how you feel.... it is bad.. we all encourage each other's sickness 

But you know what.. I am glad that the ladies that hang out here are so lovely... some people on this forum are really horrible!!!!!




flower71 said:


> *chicjean*, huge thanks! I feel these pants will get a LOT of wear...My sweater is an old one from a French brand "le phare de la baleine"
> 
> 
> 
> *bgmommy*: Now I am blushing!! Too kind, thanks so much...I was going to grab a drink after work but here I am, feeling great reading all of your posts...maybe I'll go get my glass of wine too
> 
> 
> Thanks dear *Jaded81*. I tried those shoes a few months ago and said to myself:" no way. Better on others but not for me..." . Here I am now, hooked on the design and wondering if the black are going to be available next year...It's a hopeless case, but I feel I am among friends that understand my disability...
> 
> 
> Now, I am definitely not needing that glass of wine! I feel elated with all these compliments...Hugs to you darling *angelastoel*


----------



## hktaitai

Jaded81 said:


> Presenting my Lexy in a size 0





*Jade* you wear the Lexy so beautifully  Glad we are jacket twins


----------



## Jaded81

I wish I had that problem.. I am only 5'2!!! Most things are too big for me 

Hahah I think that necklace and coat comment is for Jayne? 



flower71 said:


> Hey, jaded, I think I tried that dress on, really sexy but too short on my tall body...I think I couldn't sit down. It's really beautiful though and if you're small, then it's for you.
> Love your necklace and the coat of course!! no itchy itchy for you?


----------



## Jaded81

Oh congrats!!! They are stunning... You HAVE to post mod pics for these!!!!!!




amacasa said:


> flower... no don't get that wine... you shouldn't be drinking without me...
> 
> anyhow, my latest purchase!!!
> 
> i'm a shoe magnet... can't resist shoes.. can't think clearly when it comes to shoes...
> 
> i now have these poppys in red, black and cobalt blue... i think im done for now!!!


----------



## Jaded81

Thank you!! I really really really love it very much!! So much so that I am considering getting the Blue one too... but I stopping myself because i need to save my money for the FOSFO/FLANA (back to lusting over the Flana again), XACALA, etc etc



hktaitai said:


> *Jade* you wear the Lexy so beautifully  Glad we are jacket twins


----------



## Jaded81

Was it too uncomfortable?




flower71 said:


> OK, I will just have orange juice or herbal tea (the water's boiling actually!) and wait for you for the drink!
> Those shoes are TDF and I REALLY tried to get  a pair but , my feet said: NO!
> I even went to Madrid in April to visit my sis, and I found the IM store, I tried another pair but NO! Maybe one day??. They're beautiful and you needed the blue ones, congrats honey pie!


----------



## hktaitai

Jaded81 said:


> Oh wow, you're killing me with all these IM pieces! Love that it is reversible!!





Thanks a heap *Jade*  Isn't it great for the Leon to be reversible? I just told myself that I was getting two coats


----------



## Jaded81

LOL You should totally have added that!!! I know.. and my hubby knows too! 




birkingal said:


> awww...thank you, *Jaded81*! I actually didn't go into too much detail about my shopping expedition else people thought I'd gone flipping mad   I was racing down Oxford St screaming into the phone trying to make myself heard because of the sirens and people just to inquire if the Fred I'd tried on earlier was still available. Meanwhile, both the SA and I misheard our names. She thought I was called Bunny and I thought she was called Kylie and we both couldn't be more wrong. The things we do to buy IM clothes!


----------



## Jaded81

No more itch???





birkingal said:


> diorkiss, I've been wearing this jacket non stop for the last 3 days! I say buy!


----------



## Jaded81

LOL sounds a little like me! My second toe sticks out alot and I think it adds a whole size to my feet!! Hubby says I have alien feet 




amacasa said:


> chicjean.. i have long 2nd, 3rd toes so i had to go 41 with these.
> 
> if marant does half sizes, which she doesn't , then i would be a true 40.5 in her pumps..
> 
> Im a true US size 10.   so with round boots like the dickers im a 40 but with her pumps, i try to play it safe and always go 41.  HTH!!!
> 
> Go get them... you will rock them for sure!!!


----------



## Jaded81

Hhahah sounds totally reasonable! 



hktaitai said:


> Thanks a heap *Jade*  Isn't it great for the Leon to be reversible? I just told myself that I was getting two coats


----------



## Jaded81

You too!! Would love to see the Fred on you!!!



amacasa said:


> Mod pics please... We are Fred sisters.. but mine is the lightest color - dove gray!!!


----------



## hktaitai

Jaded81 said:


> Thank you!! I really really really love it very much!! So much so that I am considering getting the Blue one too... but I stopping myself because i need to save my money for the FOSFO/FLANA (back to lusting over the Flana again), XACALA, etc etc



I totally get it  That said, a Flana or Fosfo or Xacala might be really hard to come by, whereas a Lexy in blue is something you could own right away  Are you sure you are willing to push the blue Lexy to the back of your mind


----------



## Jaded81

Ohhh don't be silly, I am sure you are stunning!!

Love the pairings! Esp the one with the Celine bag (I have a weakness for the box but never pulled the trigger)

Mod pics.. pretty please!!!




birkingal said:


> I couldn't find dove gray. Guess I was too late and MatchesFashion, the only place I know that stock the color has sold out of my size. Funnily enough, I'm just writing tomorrow's post on my blog. I've paired the jacket for 4 different occasions. Done the photoshoot earlier today. I'll see if I've got time to do proper modelling - the one with my head lopped off so that I don't scare anyone with my messy unbrushed hair and panda eyes.


----------



## Jaded81

Thanks hun.. I asked because I have bought items from Barney but never heard from them about this.

Awhhh you are being too modest! You have a rocking hot body!!!!




tonkamama said:


> *Dear Jaded81 ~ sorry for my late reply...
> *
> 
> 
> *I am not sure...  I will give it a try this weekend when I go p/u my RO jacket from Barneys NY.  *
> 
> 
> 
> *I will call my SA tomorrow to find out for you (she was not in today).*
> 
> 
> 
> *hehe...Thank you dear...  you are so kind... if I look good in IM, must be the IM that does all the magic on me  (oh..plus my daily morning green tea & evening glass of red wine doing all the tricks on me)...  love love..*
> 
> *I only have Fred motor jacket and it is not itching (same material as Felix), in the pic I was wearing a tank dress without the sleeves and I was very comfortable.
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Jaded81

Arghhh you temptress!!! 




hktaitai said:


> I totally get it  That said, a Flana or Fosfo or Xacala might be really hard to come by, whereas a Lexy in blue is something you could own right away  Are you sure you are willing to push the blue Lexy to the back of your mind


----------



## Jaded81

Btw ladies, I am sorry that my mod pics are always with like a Tee and Jeans.. I recently overhauled my wardrobe and so don't really have much stuff left - I am slowly rebuilding my wardrobe and also putting money into IM items


----------



## hktaitai

Coreena said:


> Thanks HK  ^^ Yes I feel the size 1 should be a good fit, just the sleeves are a little long. But nothing a seamstress couldnt fix  Did your seamstress take the length of the arms from the top part of the sleeve or bottom? I assume top since their isnt much to take off at the bottom.



Hey *Coreena* my tailor took the length from the shoulder part, so as to maintain the bell shape of the sleeves. He sets himself very high standards and never settles for anything less than perfect! Whatever I bring in for alteration, he would choose the best - though sometimes hard - way to accomplish his task. I'm so lucky, I know


----------



## hktaitai

Coreena said:


> Oh you naughty naughty girl! LOL .. You look so gorgeous HK... I love the curly lambs fur, its a nice change and it gives a softer look to your regular fur coats  Did you get a discount or did they take you to the cleaners?  Im guessing you got a discount?
> 
> I loved that it is reversible  But you know I can only have one! So maeva it was plus it was cheaper of the three  I just hope it fits!



Thanks loads *Coreena* Yes I got a discount  

Oh, our Meava... Hope we'll receive ours at the same time


----------



## hktaitai

:giggles::giggles:





Jaded81 said:


> Arghhh you temptress!!!


----------



## am2022

OMG!!!! So adorable !!!!  

I love love it!!! So you said Leon is the longer version of the lulu?

But totally the same in every aspect?
Im screwed!!!!

QUOTE=hktaitai;20171883]Next, the suede side...[/QUOTE]


----------



## flower71

Jaded81 said:


> I wish I had that problem.. I am only 5'2!!! Most things are too big for me
> 
> *Hahah I think that necklace and coat comment is for Jayne*?


sorry there! Yes, it was...
About the shoes, well I have special feet (wide) and I can't do pointy shoes anymore...So I select my shoes very carefully. Plus I wasn't used to hi heels (platforms are no problem but hi heels...). Maybe I'll try again (a few months later, who knows?)


----------



## flower71

Jaded81 said:


> Presenting my Lexy in a size 0


You look beautiful even if you're tiny! 
About the ladies on this thread: I agree


----------



## flower71

Jaded81 said:


> Btw ladies, I am sorry that my mod pics are always with like a Tee and Jeans.. I recently overhauled my wardrobe and so don't really have much stuff left - I am slowly rebuilding my wardrobe and also putting money into IM items


Darling, about the T and jeans outfit, I am also guilty! I have lots of dresses etc...but I just can't get away from my ole jeans look.


----------



## am2022

Oh how you are rocking your lexy little tiny jaded!!!
Major congrats!!!
I think you should keep the crista!!!

QUOTE=Jaded81;20172237]Presenting my Lexy in a size 0 [/QUOTE]


----------



## hktaitai

amacasa said:


> OMG!!!! So adorable !!!!
> I love love it!!! So you said Leon is the longer version of the lulu?
> But totally the same in every aspect?
> Im screwed!!!!



Thanks so very much *amacasa*  Yes Leon is Lulu's big sis (or should I say bro?)  I was not so sure about the Lulu when I tried it on last week. I guess it was not just because of the loose-fit, but also the size 1 - added together one couldn't help but thought I looked silly. A Leon in size 0, however, looks so much more, um, sensible on me. Truth be told, I had to take something home NOW, so that I can survive the wait for the Maeva...


----------



## Jaded81

Ahhh ok.. I have problematic feet as well!! 

First of all, it is huge for my height (8.5 - 9 US)... long, skinny, weird long second toe, with thin ankles! Find it really hard to find shoes that fit properly. I find that the shoes that fit me the best are open toe sling backs because my heels are always slipping!!




flower71 said:


> sorry there! Yes, it was...
> About the shoes, well I have special feet (wide) and I can't do pointy shoes anymore...So I select my shoes very carefully. Plus I wasn't used to hi heels (platforms are no problem but hi heels...). Maybe I'll try again (a few months later, who knows?)


----------



## Jaded81

Awhhhh thanks! 




flower71 said:


> You look beautiful even if you're tiny!
> About the ladies on this thread: I agree


----------



## Jaded81

Thanks! Felt a little embrassed! :shame:



flower71 said:


> Darling, about the T and jeans outfit, I am also guilty! I have lots of dresses etc...but I just can't get away from my ole jeans look.


----------



## juneping

Jaded81 said:


> Presenting my Lexy in a size 0



i knew this would look perfect on you.



hktaitai said:


> Oopsy. Sorry  There you go...
> 
> I got the curly lambskin Leon!!!  Her cousin the Little Miss Goathair Maeva was late.  Again.  Which made a good excuse for me to bring Leon home.
> 
> Plus, since Leon is a coat and Maeva a jacket, I thought my purchase was entirely justified
> 
> Pix time.  First, the curly lambskin side...
> ...worn with simple black pants...
> ...and a Chanel leather skirt and the IM Aniela boots...





hktaitai said:


> Next, the suede side...



this coat is great and you look fab.


----------



## Jaded81

Thank you!! Haha mini midget me 

LOL, you honestly think so? 



amacasa said:


> Oh how you are rocking your lexy little tiny jaded!!!
> Major congrats!!!
> I think you should keep the crista!!!
> 
> QUOTE=Jaded81;20172237]Presenting my Lexy in a size 0


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Jaded81

Thank you! Your Lexy looks great on you too!! Loving your new posts on your blog! I can see that you are getting lots of mileage out of it! 





juneping said:


> i knew this would look perfect on you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this coat is great and you look fab.


----------



## flower71

Jaded81 said:


> Ahhh ok.. I have problematic feet as well!!
> 
> First of all, it is huge for my height (8.5 - 9 US)... long, skinny, weird long second toe, with thin ankles! Find it really hard to find shoes that fit properly. I find that the shoes that fit me the best are open toe sling backs because my heels are always slipping!!



You know, that's why I feel so anxious ordering shoes that I haven't tried on before...I admit that NAP is expensive when it comes to shipping but the returns service is excellent. I had ordered a pair last spring, they were too big (size 41) AND I tried another colour in my size (size 40) that didn't work out either, too snug around the toes...It was  a mess but the shoes were returned the next day and I was refunded with no further ado.


----------



## flower71

hktaitai said:


> Oopsy. Sorry  There you go...
> 
> I got the curly lambskin Leon!!!  Her cousin the Little Miss Goathair Maeva was late.  Again.  Which made a good excuse for me to bring Leon home.
> 
> Plus, since Leon is a coat and Maeva a jacket, I thought my purchase was entirely justified
> 
> Pix time.  First, the curly lambskin side...
> ...worn with simple black pants...
> ...and a Chanel leather skirt and the IM Aniela boots...


OMG, you look smashing! All Hail the Queen
I just tried the Leon (I think) this morning but as a spy, sorry *amacasa*, I really couldn't figure how to tell the clients and the SA that I had to take a pic of me etc...you see, no mirrors were in the changing room so I tried it outside but unfortunately, so many people in the boutique...Only to say, it's beautiful, it was the mouse grey one...a size 0 was even the right size for me, it seems to size big?


----------



## Chanel 0407

Yes, that is very helpful.  Thank you



birkingal said:


> *Chanel 0407*, I wear a 2 in Lexy and 2 in Fred. Hope this helps.


----------



## am2022

It's okay flower. ... Thanks for thinking of me!!!
Did you like it?  The grey one on farfetch looks so
Pretty!!!


QUOTE=flower71;20172771]OMG, you look smashing! All Hail the Queen
I just tried the Leon (I think) this morning but as a spy, sorry *amacasa*, I really couldn't figure how to tell the clients and the SA that I had to take a pic of me etc...you see, no mirrors were in the changing room so I tried it outside but unfortunately, so many people in the boutique...Only to say, it's beautiful, it was the mouse grey one...a size 0 was even the right size for me, it seems to size big?[/QUOTE]


----------



## flower71

*amacasa*, I do like it, but really I am happy not to be too tempted on this one...
There was also the vest option and the colour is really versatile...
So when is your special event?? I want to live a bit more vicariously through you...
I really didn't do my job of not buying anything for a month, as KristyDarling and I were meant to do...it practically made me want to buy everything before it's too late


----------



## hktaitai

amacasa said:


> So you said Leon is the longer version of the lulu? But totally the same in every aspect?


Hey *amacasa*, in addition to being longer than the Lulu, the Leon doesn't have a drawstring like the Lulu. The pics on TheNewGuard are quite clear to show this difference. Also I attach below the descriptions of the Leon and the Lulu on mytheresa and matches for comparison 

http://www.mytheresa.com/eu_en/leon-oversized-lambskin-jacket.html
LEON OVERSIZED LAMBSKIN JACKET (but, indeed, coat)
GBP 2430 (incl VAT)
Cream reversible oversized lambskin jacket with short, curly fur and tonal leather on the reverse. Light grey trim around the seams and under the arms. Diagonal side slit pockets. Collarless neckline. Hidden zipper down the front. Internal patch pockets.

http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...n//isabel-marant-ISA-B-LULU-coats-BLACK/53763
LULU CURLY LAMBSKIN COAT (actually, jacket)
GBP 3235 (incl VAT)
This black lamb-fur short-coat has a round-neck, long-sleeves and lamb-leather interior and trim with a hidden drawstring waist.*The oversized coat has a hidden centre-front zip fastening, two slanted side pockets.


----------



## hktaitai

juneping said:


> this coat is great and you look fab.



Thank you *juneping*


----------



## hktaitai

flower71 said:


> OMG, you look smashing! All Hail the Queen
> I just tried the Leon (I think) this morning but as a spy, sorry *amacasa*, I really couldn't figure how to tell the clients and the SA that I had to take a pic of me etc...you see, no mirrors were in the changing room so I tried it outside but unfortunately, so many people in the boutique...Only to say, it's beautiful, it was the mouse grey one...a size 0 was even the right size for me, it seems to size big?



Thanks a heap *flower* 
I haven't got the chance to see the Leon or Lulu in grey! You lucky girl  Do you not like it?


----------



## hktaitai

amacasa said:


> It's okay flower. ... Thanks for thinking of me!!!
> Did you like it?  The grey one on farfetch looks so
> Pretty!!!



Got it, thanks *a*! You're right, the grey one on farfetch is really pretty 

And have you noticed the huge price difference - matches vs mytheresa/ farfetch?


----------



## Coreena

From the looks of it Jade, I would say she has had it altered. It would look so beautiful on you. You have the perfect figure for that dress  x 




Jaded81 said:


> I am guessing that Sienna had hers taken up.. it would be perfect for this weather.. but I am guessing i would need to have work done on it, if not I will drown in it!


----------



## Coreena

Jaded81 said:


> Presenting my Lexy in a size 0


awww you look so pretty Jade ^^ that colour really suits you  Just a great cut!


----------



## Coreena

hktaitai said:


> Hey *Coreena* my tailor took the length from the shoulder part, so as to maintain the bell shape of the sleeves. He sets himself very high standards and never settles for anything less than perfect! Whatever I bring in for alteration, he would choose the best - though sometimes hard - way to accomplish his task. I'm so lucky, I know


Looking at it it does seem like the shoulders is the way to go ^^ dont you worry I have a really good tailor. She is fantastic, tho she has never done anything leather for me hmmm .. I'll bring it into her and see what she says  x


----------



## Coreena

hktaitai said:


> Thanks loads *Coreena* Yes I got a discount
> 
> Oh, our Meava... Hope we'll receive ours at the same time


That would be a nice surprise  I really cant wait for it to arrive, getting all excited and stuff!


----------



## hktaitai

Coreena said:


> Looking at it it does seem like the shoulders is the way to go ^^ dont you worry I have a really good tailor. She is fantastic, tho she has never done anything leather for me hmmm .. I'll bring it into her and see what she says  x



That'll be great, hun. So when will the Keni arrive? So excited for you


----------



## Coreena

Jaded81 said:


> Fingers crossed for you!!! The Keni is gorgeous!! I can't wait to see your mod pics!!!
> 
> Ahhh ok. If you were in Melbourne, we could hang out as I fly over sometimes


I cant wait either, I really hope it fits! but even if the arms are long Im certain it wouldnt be to hard to get them taken up  so thats a good thing ^^ 

I love Melbs .. I went there last year for a friends wedding! awww thats sad  Well I may come visit you in singapore. I was there last year went to sentosa and universal studios.. Boy was that fun! the rides were freaken scarey tho lol ..


----------



## chicjean

wow this thread flies!!!



hktaitai said:


> Wow, gorgy *flower*!!!!! Both you and *chicjean* are born to wear IM pants (in addition to Ms Marant herself )!!!!!!



thank you 




hktaitai said:


> Oopsy. Sorry  There you go...
> 
> I got the curly lambskin Leon!!!  Her cousin the Little Miss Goathair Maeva was late.  Again.  Which made a good excuse for me to bring Leon home.
> 
> Plus, since Leon is a coat and Maeva a jacket, I thought my purchase was entirely justified
> 
> Pix time.  First, the curly lambskin side...
> ...worn with simple black pants...
> ...and a Chanel leather skirt and the IM Aniela boots...



SO GORGEOUS! I love that it's reversible... a coat and a jacket are TOTALLY different, so it's definitely justified 




Coreena said:


> Oh i see... In that case Im a midget compared to you  Maybe the renells arent for me   But they look so beautiful how can I resist them! What a dilemma



Definitely try them on!!! I think that you'd look fab in them 




Jaded81 said:


> Presenting my Lexy in a size 0



GORGEOUS!!! Following this thread, there are so many things I'm adding to my IM wishlist!! This is definitely one of them. 



flower71 said:


> Darling, about the T and jeans outfit, I am also guilty! I have lots of dresses etc...but I just can't get away from my ole jeans look.



I'm a HUGE jeans an t-shirt girl, too. Trying to break out, but just can't help it! I think that's why we all love IM so much... a single piece totally transforms a basic outfit


----------



## Coreena

hktaitai said:


> That'll be great, hun. So when will the Keni arrive? So excited for you


I havent asked them to ship it to me as yet princess, as I have some other things also coming my way hehehe .. XP Im so bad!  So trying to time it so I can make one trip to the postie. The Australia Post lady is so rude, she gets angry when I dont collect my parcels lol .. So this is how I avoid her going kamikaze on me lol .. I swear she is this little chubby lady but she is so scarey. I literally grab my parcels and run for cover XP


----------



## flower71

hktaitai said:


> Got it, thanks *a*! You're right, the grey one on farfetch is really pretty
> 
> And have you noticed the *huge price difference - matches vs mytheresa/ farfetch?*


 I know! Incredible because of the exchange rate I guess? I have stopped shopping at matches this year, awful price difference!
Um, you are an enabler but I am so happy to be able to resist right now on any of those pieces...so relieved!


----------



## angelastoel

OK now it's official, I am IM-obsessed... when looking at these dior show pics, the first thing I saw was the IM knitted jacket in the audience...


----------



## Chanel 0407

Wow girl I checked your blog and you are up to 10 IM jackets that you've revealed.  That's amazing.  I just started this fall and I have 2 and working on the third one as we speak.  Trying to find the Fred like you have.  Still looking.



angelastoel said:


> OK now it's official, I am IM-obsessed... when looking at these dior show pics, the first thing I saw was the IM knitted jacket in the audience...


----------



## angelastoel

Chanel 0407 said:


> Wow girl I checked your blog and you are up to 10 IM jackets that you've revealed.  That's amazing.  I just started this fall and I have 2 and working on the third one as we speak.  Trying to find the Fred like you have.  Still looking.



yeah... and a few up for picture taking... I feel kinda embarrassed when I post those jackets, the start was nice, but now I see how many I exactly have on screen I feel guilty! But I wanna be a good sport and finish untill my entire collection is on...


----------



## Chanel 0407

oh you should not be embarrassed at all.  You should be proud of your amazing collection.  You are my IM idol.



angelastoel said:


> yeah... and a few up for picture taking... I feel kinda embarrassed when I post those jackets, the start was nice, but now I see how many I exactly have on screen I feel guilty! But I wanna be a good sport and finish untill my entire collection is on...


----------



## chicjean

angelastoel said:


> yeah... and a few up for picture taking... I feel kinda embarrassed when I post those jackets, the start was nice, but now I see how many I exactly have on screen I feel guilty! But I wanna be a good sport and finish untill my entire collection is on...



definitely don't be embarrassed!! i follow your blog and love your collection. it's part of the reason i started getting into IM!


----------



## am2022

the vest version, the linka is very versatile i know.

I really should be behaving as well... but i promised DH, i will do that maybe by 2012 after new year's day!!!



flower71 said:


> *amacasa*, I do like it, but really I am happy not to be too tempted on this one...
> There was also the vest option and the colour is really versatile...
> So when is your special event?? I want to live a bit more vicariously through you...
> I really didn't do my job of not buying anything for a month, as KristyDarling and I were meant to do...it practically made me want to buy everything before it's too late


----------



## flower71

amacasa said:


> the vest version, the linka is very versatile i know.
> 
> *I really should be behaving as well*... but i promised DH, i will do that maybe by 2012 after new year's day!!!


There is no end to this...
Do you know I nearly walked out with another Renell (in white?). Good thing they didn't have my size left (only 0 and 1)...I was even ready to squeeze into a size 2! This is mad, no?


----------



## am2022

My DH was saying its time for SSRI for OCD... hahaha!!!




flower71 said:


> There is no end to this...
> Do you know I nearly walked out with another Renell (in white?). Good thing they didn't have my size left (only 0 and 1)...I was even ready to squeeze into a size 2! This is mad, no?


----------



## flower71

angelastoel said:


> yeah... and a few up for picture taking... I feel kinda embarrassed when I post those jackets, the start was nice, but now I see how many I exactly have on screen I feel guilty! But I wanna be a good sport and finish untill my entire collection is on...


On this forum, you can't be embarrassed because we are all in it with you. It's a great collection, and I am also following your blog too.


----------



## am2022

i agree with the rest... no need to be embarrassed...
esp if you work hard and get what you want KWIM?

might as well enjoy your everyday wearing marant!!!

I do get my guilty moments and that's the time i pack my unused / preloved  clothing and donate to goodwill, baby sisters!!!



angelastoel said:


> yeah... and a few up for picture taking... I feel kinda embarrassed when I post those jackets, the start was nice, but now I see how many I exactly have on screen I feel guilty! But I wanna be a good sport and finish untill my entire collection is on...


----------



## flower71

amacasa said:


> My DH was saying its time for SSRI for OCD... hahaha!!!


So true!! I actually have to stop coming on here for some time when it starts going out of control


----------



## hktaitai

angelastoel said:


> yeah... and a few up for picture taking... I feel kinda embarrassed when I post those jackets, the start was nice, but now I see how many I exactly have on screen I feel guilty! But I wanna be a good sport and finish untill my entire collection is on...



Don't be embarrassed, or guilty! *Angel* your collection is to die for, and you took exquisite pics  We all are enthusiastically waiting to drool over your entire collection :salute:


----------



## hktaitai

chicjean said:


> wow this thread flies!!!
> 
> SO GORGEOUS! I love that it's reversible... a coat and a jacket are TOTALLY different, so it's definitely justified



Thanks loads *chicjean*  



chicjean said:


> I'm a HUGE jeans an t-shirt girl, too. Trying to break out, but just can't help it! I think that's why we all love IM so much... a single piece totally transforms a basic outfit



Totally agree


----------



## hktaitai

Coreena said:


> I havent asked them to ship it to me as yet princess, as I have some other things also coming my way hehehe .. XP Im so bad!  So trying to time it so I can make one trip to the postie. The Australia Post lady is so rude, she gets angry when I dont collect my parcels lol .. So this is how I avoid her going kamikaze on me lol .. I swear she is this little chubby lady but she is so scarey. I literally grab my parcels and run for cover XP



Sounds like after each pickup of parcels at the postie you'll have some serious running to do  For your next trip make sure you put on a pair of, um, Betty or Bekket maybe?!


----------



## hktaitai

flower71 said:


> I know! Incredible because of the exchange rate I guess? I have stopped shopping at matches this year, awful price difference!
> Um, you are an enabler but I am so happy to be able to resist right now on any of those pieces...so relieved!



So true. You're right *flower*, we should just stop buying at matches and convert to the European online stores  By the way NAP's pricing seems to be alright, tho...


----------



## juneping

*wait...what's wrong with matches.com??
it's so much cheaper than NAP....i am confused...*


----------



## tonkamama

Jaded81 said:


> Thanks hun.. I asked because I have bought items from Barney but never heard from them about this.
> 
> Awhhh you are being too modest! You have a rocking hot body!!!!



*Jaded81 ~* Regarding Barneys purple card program...  I am afraid this might be an in-store purchase offer.  I just received the notice via mail today and it says in fine print Offer is valid at all Barneys New York stores with the exception of the Dallas Location.


----------



## tonkamama

*hktaitai ~* Wow I cannot believe this amazing reveal was happening while I was in sleep !!  Leon is so beautiful!!  Thank you for the mod pic...  HK you are the IM Queen !!    



hktaitai said:


> Next, the suede side...





hktaitai said:


> Oopsy. Sorry  There you go...
> 
> I got the curly lambskin Leon!!!  Her cousin the Little Miss Goathair Maeva was late.  Again.  Which made a good excuse for me to bring Leon home.
> 
> Plus, since Leon is a coat and Maeva a jacket, I thought my purchase was entirely justified
> 
> Pix time.  First, the curly lambskin side...
> ...worn with simple black pants...
> ...and a Chanel leather skirt and the IM Aniela boots...


----------



## tonkamama

Jaded81 said:


> Presenting my Lexy in a size 0


Jaded81 ~ Lexy looks so adorable on you!!  Congrats!!  You gonna love this baby!!


----------



## Brigitte031

Wow this thread is just going by so quickly! I think it's only been a few days since I got my Fred but it feels like much longer with how many more pages of IM I just read 

Sorry for the horrible photos. I get to work at 6 and these photos are through the reflection in our windows... haha! It was the fastest/easiest way I thought to get mod pics.  So here it is: the wonderful Fred jacket. Though some of you have said there's itchiness with the blazer version of this jacket, I have 0 itchiness with Fred.


----------



## tonkamama

Brigitte031 said:


> Wow this thread is just going by so quickly! I think it's only been a few days since I got my Fred but it feels like much longer with how many more pages of IM I just read
> 
> Sorry for the horrible photos. I get to work at 6 and these photos are through the reflection in our windows... haha! It was the fastest/easiest way I thought to get mod pics.  So here it is: the wonderful Fred jacket. Though some of you have said there's itchiness with the blazer version of this jacket, I have 0 itchiness with Fred.


*Brigitte031 ~* wow Love it!! Fred fits you so well, classy and yet edge!  Thank you for sharing Dear.


----------



## Coreena

hktaitai said:


> Sounds like after each pickup of parcels at the postie you'll have some serious running to do  For your next trip make sure you put on a pair of, um, Betty or Bekket maybe?!


Speaking of Bettys, I love my black bettys they are so comfortable I wear them all weekend hahaha a.. with baggy pants. I look taller then I really am and no one knows about the hidden wedge lol .. 

When the white ones are out I getting them, not even going to blink and eye.. just buy buy buy hahaha ..


----------



## Coreena

hktaitai said:


> So true. You're right *flower*, we should just stop buying at matches and convert to the European online stores  By the way NAP's pricing seems to be alright, tho...


what is wrong with matches? They are a little more expensive but not excessive imo. Still a lot cheaper then buying it from IM in NY lol .. NAP is the best and prices are always the cheapest  I love NAP and their services is second to none! They literally bend over backwards to please their customers and this is from my personal experiences with them


----------



## Coreena

Brigitte031 said:


> Wow this thread is just going by so quickly! I think it's only been a few days since I got my Fred but it feels like much longer with how many more pages of IM I just read
> 
> Sorry for the horrible photos. I get to work at 6 and these photos are through the reflection in our windows... haha! It was the fastest/easiest way I thought to get mod pics.  So here it is: the wonderful Fred jacket. Though some of you have said there's itchiness with the blazer version of this jacket, I have 0 itchiness with Fred.


awww Brigitte031 you look lovely in your fred jacket ^^ Thanks for sharing! x


----------



## hktaitai

juneping said:


> *wait...what's wrong with matches.com??, it's so much cheaper than NAP....i am confused...*





Coreena said:


> what is wrong with matches? They are a little more expensive but not excessive imo. Still a lot cheaper then buying it from IM in NY lol .. NAP is the best and prices are always the cheapest  I love NAP and their services is second to none! They literally bend over backwards to please their customers and this is from my personal experiences with them



Agree with you darling, NAP's customer service is simply the best. As for pricing I guess it perhaps depends on the items one is seeking... Sometimes an item is dearer on one site, but for other items the same site may have better deals than others. 

Anyhow, in case anyone is considering the curly lambskin, below are price comparisons of the Lulu and the Leon that could be found on the net... 

LULU (shorter jacket version with drawstring at hem):-
Aus $3999 (free shipping) @ thenewguard.com.au
USD 5395 plus tax & shipping @ gailrothwelleh.com
GBP 2696 (excl VAT) + GBP 30 shipping = GBP 2726 @ matchesfashion.com

LEON (longer coat version without drawstring):-
Aus $3999 (free shipping) @ thenewguard.com.au
Euro 2219 (excl VAT) + Euro 69 DHL = Euro 2288 @ mytheresa.com
Euro 2186 (excl VAT) + Euro 41 shipping = Euro 2227 @ farfetch.com

It's just that it doesn't feel good to pay GBP 2726 for the Lulu when one knows that one can get the Leon for "only" Euro 2227   And as *flower* said, the exchange rate also plays a role in the price differences. Gosh, we must do some serious investigation before clicking the "buy" button


----------



## Coreena

hktaitai said:


> Thanks so very much *amacasa*  Yes Leon is Lulu's big sis (or should I say bro?)  I was not so sure about the Lulu when I tried it on last week. I guess it was not just because of the loose-fit, but also the size 1 - added together one couldn't help but thought I looked silly. A Leon in size 0, however, looks so much more, um, sensible on me. Truth be told, I had to take something home NOW, so that I can survive the wait for the Maeva...


hahaha .. that is true addiction XP love you!


----------



## hktaitai

tonkamama said:


> *hktaitai ~* Wow I cannot believe this amazing reveal was happening while I was in sleep !!  Leon is so beautiful!!  Thank you for the mod pic...  HK you are the IM Queen !!



Thanks a lot *tonka*  :giggles:


----------



## Coreena

angelastoel said:


> yeah... and a few up for picture taking... I feel kinda embarrassed when I post those jackets, the start was nice, but now I see how many I exactly have on screen I feel guilty! But I wanna be a good sport and finish untill my entire collection is on...


hahaha dont worry Angela, I think all the ladies in this thread feel guilty! lol .. We should all blame our addiction and excessive behaviours on Isabel Marant its really her fault for making such beautiful clothes ^^


----------



## hktaitai

Brigitte031 said:


> Wow this thread is just going by so quickly! I think it's only been a few days since I got my Fred but it feels like much longer with how many more pages of IM I just read
> 
> Sorry for the horrible photos. I get to work at 6 and these photos are through the reflection in our windows... haha! It was the fastest/easiest way I thought to get mod pics.  So here it is: the wonderful Fred jacket. Though some of you have said there's itchiness with the blazer version of this jacket, I have 0 itchiness with Fred.



Pretty, pretty, pretty! The Fred looks perfect on you *Brigitte*!! Love how well you carry it


----------



## hktaitai

Coreena said:


> Speaking of Bettys, I love my black bettys they are so comfortable I wear them all weekend hahaha a.. with baggy pants. I look taller then I really am and no one knows about the hidden wedge lol ..
> 
> When the white ones are out I getting them, not even going to blink and eye.. just buy buy buy hahaha ..



I have just sold my black Bettys 'cos I wrongly sized them up and they are too big for me; should've bought them in 37 ush: Now I want the white ones too! And the candy coloured Bekkets next season...


----------



## hktaitai

Coreena said:


> hahaha .. that is true addiction XP love you!


 So true
Love ya too


----------



## mercer

That is so funny! It really is like a fever, isn't it?



angelastoel said:


> OK now it's official, I am IM-obsessed... when looking at these dior show pics, the first thing I saw was the IM knitted jacket in the audience...


----------



## Coreena

hktaitai said:


> Agree with you darling, NAP's customer service is simply the best. As for pricing I guess it perhaps depends on the items one is seeking... Sometimes an item is dearer on one site, but for other items the same site may have better deals than others.
> 
> Anyhow, in case anyone is considering the curly lambskin, below are price comparisons of the Lulu and the Leon that could be found on the net...
> 
> LULU (shorter jacket version with drawstring at hem):-
> Aus $3999 (free shipping) @ thenewguard.com.au
> USD 5395 plus tax & shipping @ gailrothwelleh.com
> GBP 2696 (excl VAT) + GBP 30 shipping = GBP 2726 @ matchesfashion.com
> 
> LEON (longer coat version without drawstring):-
> Aus $3999 (free shipping) @ thenewguard.com.au
> Euro 2219 (excl VAT) + Euro 69 DHL = Euro 2288 @ mytheresa.com
> Euro 2186 (excl VAT) + Euro 41 shipping = Euro 2227 @ farfetch.com
> 
> It's just that it doesn't feel good to pay GBP 2726 for the Lulu when one knows that one can get the Leon for "only" Euro 2227   And as *flower* said, the exchange rate also plays a role in the price differences. Gosh, we must do some serious investigation before clicking the "buy" button


you're really trying to tempt me and doing a good job at it! I hate mytheresa shipping charges. I find them ridiclous. This is why I will always check NAP first and if they dont sell it then I will buy it from mytheresa. Mytheresa is good but expensive shipping charges.


----------



## hktaitai

hktaitai said:


> Sounds like after each pickup of parcels at the postie you'll have some serious running to do  For your next trip make sure you put on a pair of, um, Betty or Bekket maybe?!





Coreena said:


> you're really trying to tempt me and doing a good job at it! I hate mytheresa shipping charges. I find them ridiclous. This is why I will always check NAP first and if they dont sell it then I will buy it from mytheresa. Mytheresa is good but expensive shipping charges.



I too find mytheresa's shipping ridiculous. Euro 69?????  But when they do euro 10 shipping offers, I would always jump at the chance and buy something!  Just love the handbag-shaped post-its they send with the purchase  I used to tell myself I paid euro 49 for them!


----------



## Coreena

hktaitai said:


> I have just sold my black Bettys 'cos I wrongly sized them up and they are too big for me; should've bought them in 37 ush: Now I want the white ones too! And the candy coloured Bekkets next season...


oh noooo.. ive seen black bettys being sold on bay recently, not sure what sizes were listed hun. I have the bettys in size 37 with socks they are fine without socks they are little big but they dont fall off my feet  I find I tend to wear them more often without socks. When I compared sizing to my perkins they are the same length and those are a size 36.... 

I think the white pair I get I will definitely get a size 36 since I dont tend to wear socks with them


----------



## Coreena

hktaitai said:


> I too find mytheresa's shipping ridiculous. Euro 69?????  But when they do euro 10 shipping offers, I would always jump at the chance and buy something!  Just love the handbag-shaped post-its they send with the purchase  I used to tell myself I paid euro 49 for them!


I know its exy! Ive never seen 10 dollar shipping Ive seen once and while free shipping thats when I buy stuff. That was the time I got my IM INA, it was an impulsive buy because it was the last day for free shipping lol .. 

Handbag shaped post it, awww how cute! I never seen that. I received twice mytheresa pens lol .. very pretty and cute. They are white! ^^ I love mytheresa's new packaging its much nicer and prettier then before, I didnt like the ugly purple box


----------



## juneping

Brigitte031 said:


> Wow this thread is just going by so quickly! I think it's only been a few days since I got my Fred but it feels like much longer with how many more pages of IM I just read
> 
> Sorry for the horrible photos. I get to work at 6 and these photos are through the reflection in our windows... haha! It was the fastest/easiest way I thought to get mod pics.  So here it is: the wonderful Fred jacket. Though some of you have said there's itchiness with the blazer version of this jacket, I have 0 itchiness with Fred.



looks very nice on you. congrats!!




hktaitai said:


> Agree with you darling, NAP's customer service is simply the best. As for pricing I guess it perhaps depends on the items one is seeking... Sometimes an item is dearer on one site, but for other items the same site may have better deals than others.
> 
> Anyhow, in case anyone is considering the curly lambskin, below are price comparisons of the Lulu and the Leon that could be found on the net...
> 
> LULU (shorter jacket version with drawstring at hem):-
> Aus $3999 (free shipping) @ thenewguard.com.au
> USD 5395 plus tax & shipping @ gailrothwelleh.com
> GBP 2696 (excl VAT) + GBP 30 shipping = GBP 2726 @ matchesfashion.com
> 
> LEON (longer coat version without drawstring):-
> Aus $3999 (free shipping) @ thenewguard.com.au
> Euro 2219 (excl VAT) + Euro 69 DHL = Euro 2288 @ mytheresa.com
> Euro 2186 (excl VAT) + Euro 41 shipping = Euro 2227 @ farfetch.com
> 
> It's just that it doesn't feel good to pay GBP 2726 for the Lulu when one knows that one can get the Leon for "only" Euro 2227   And as *flower* said, the exchange rate also plays a role in the price differences. Gosh, we must do some serious investigation before clicking the "buy" button



does that have to do with where we are?? is it cheaper for the US buyer to buy from matches??
i found if i buy in another currency...(i bought a couple of times in canadian money) and the exchange rate was always worse than i expected.


----------



## Jayne1

hktaitai said:


> Oopsy. Sorry  There you go...
> 
> I got the curly lambskin Leon!!!  Her cousin the Little Miss Goathair Maeva was late.  Again.  Which made a good excuse for me to bring Leon home.
> 
> Plus, since Leon is a coat and Maeva a jacket, I thought my purchase was entirely justified
> 
> Pix time.  First, the curly lambskin side...
> ...worn with simple black pants...
> ...and a Chanel leather skirt and the IM Aniela boots...


Stunning jacket (on you!)  Not everyone can make that jacket look so good.  I think it's a brilliant design too.


----------



## deango

*ETOILE SPRING SUMMER 2012*


----------



## tonkamama

deango said:


> *ETOILE SPRING SUMMER 2012*


deango ~ thank you for sharing all these amazing pictures!!  I better start saving up for these.


----------



## Coreena

deango said:


> *ETOILE SPRING SUMMER 2012*


Omg, seriously I love it all! Everything is so beautiful. I want that torqourise jacket and pants! Thanks for sharing these pics deango ^^


----------



## hktaitai

Jayne1 said:


> Stunning jacket (on you!)  Not everyone can make that jacket look so good.  I think it's a brilliant design too.





Thank you *Jayne* dear  You've made my day


----------



## hktaitai

deango said:


> *ETOILE SPRING SUMMER 2012*


Thanks *deango* for sharing. All so chic


----------



## hktaitai

juneping said:


> does that have to do with where we are?? is it cheaper for the US buyer to buy from matches??
> i found if i buy in another currency...(i bought a couple of times in canadian money) and the exchange rate was always worse than i expected.



Possible. My Canadian friends do have all sorts of complaints from time to time!


----------



## hktaitai

Coreena said:


> I know its exy! Ive never seen 10 dollar shipping Ive seen once and while free shipping thats when I buy stuff. That was the time I got my IM INA, it was an impulsive buy because it was the last day for free shipping lol ..
> 
> Handbag shaped post it, awww how cute! I never seen that. I received twice mytheresa pens lol .. very pretty and cute. They are white! ^^ I love mytheresa's new packaging its much nicer and prettier then before, I didnt like the ugly purple box



I haven't ordered from mytheresa for quite some time. So what's the new packaging like? So far my fave is still NAP's


----------



## Coreena

hktaitai said:


> I haven't ordered from mytheresa for quite some time. So what's the new packaging like? So far my fave is still NAP's


its nice .. its all white with a thin line going around the lid of the box ^^ The lid covers the entire bottom box


----------



## hktaitai

Coreena said:


> its nice .. its all white with a thin line going around the lid of the box ^^ The lid covers the entire bottom box



Sounds very classy.


----------



## Coreena

hktaitai said:


> Sounds very classy.


and you get a free mytheresa pen  Well you should when freight is so expensive lol ..


----------



## Coreena

hktaitai said:


> Sounds very classy.


hun, has IM told you when the SS 12 collection will be arriving into the store or are they just taking preorders atm?


----------



## Jaded81

I totally agree! I guess losing the money on shipping and taxes isn't that much compared to how much you would lose if you try to resell it!




flower71 said:


> You know, that's why I feel so anxious ordering shoes that I haven't tried on before...I admit that NAP is expensive when it comes to shipping but the returns service is excellent. I had ordered a pair last spring, they were too big (size 41) AND I tried another colour in my size (size 40) that didn't work out either, too snug around the toes...It was  a mess but the shoes were returned the next day and I was refunded with no further ado.


----------



## Jaded81

Awh thanks! I think I am going to pass on it... too worried I am going to look like I am wearing a sack like the girl in the last pic!!




Coreena said:


> From the looks of it Jade, I would say she has had it altered. It would look so beautiful on you. You have the perfect figure for that dress  x


----------



## Jaded81

Thanks sweetie!! *smooch* 

I love it sooo much!! Wore it today indoors.... and although it was itchy (I have terribly sensitive skin), I felt like a million bucks!! 




Coreena said:


> awww you look so pretty Jade ^^ that colour really suits you  Just a great cut!


----------



## Jaded81

I can't wait till you get it!! Am so excited for you! 

We should most def hook up when you next come!!! It would be so much fun!!!




Coreena said:


> I cant wait either, I really hope it fits! but even if the arms are long Im certain it wouldnt be to hard to get them taken up  so thats a good thing ^^
> 
> I love Melbs .. I went there last year for a friends wedding! awww thats sad  Well I may come visit you in singapore. I was there last year went to sentosa and universal studios.. Boy was that fun! the rides were freaken scarey tho lol ..


----------



## Jaded81

I know, I am hardly keeping up!!! And thank you so much!! What colour Lexy are you thinking of getting? 




chicjean said:


> wow this thread flies!!!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO GORGEOUS! I love that it's reversible... a coat and a jacket are TOTALLY different, so it's definitely justified
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely try them on!!! I think that you'd look fab in them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GORGEOUS!!! Following this thread, there are so many things I'm adding to my IM wishlist!! This is definitely one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a HUGE jeans an t-shirt girl, too. Trying to break out, but just can't help it! I think that's why we all love IM so much... a single piece totally transforms a basic outfit


----------



## Jaded81

Awhhh don't be! We love all the pics.. and it is good info for us as well!! 




angelastoel said:


> yeah... and a few up for picture taking... I feel kinda embarrassed when I post those jackets, the start was nice, but now I see how many I exactly have on screen I feel guilty! But I wanna be a good sport and finish untill my entire collection is on...


----------



## Jaded81

Awh darn!! Oh well...

Thanks for the compliment re my Lexy! I do love it very very much!!! 




tonkamama said:


> *Jaded81 ~* Regarding Barneys purple card program...  I am afraid this might be an in-store purchase offer.  I just received the notice via mail today and it says in fine print Offer is valid at all Barneys New York stores with the exception of the Dallas Location.


----------



## Jaded81

Thank you so much for sharing with us! This is why I love this thread so much! All the delicious modelling pics!!!!





Brigitte031 said:


> Wow this thread is just going by so quickly! I think it's only been a few days since I got my Fred but it feels like much longer with how many more pages of IM I just read
> 
> Sorry for the horrible photos. I get to work at 6 and these photos are through the reflection in our windows... haha! It was the fastest/easiest way I thought to get mod pics.  So here it is: the wonderful Fred jacket. Though some of you have said there's itchiness with the blazer version of this jacket, I have 0 itchiness with Fred.


----------



## Jaded81

Thank you for sharing Deango!

I do love the tiered ruffled skirts by IM, but I wish the waist bit wasn't so thick!!! I wonder if that can be altered by a tailor... because it is elasticated.

Does anyone know???


----------



## zzhoneybee

hktaitai said:


> I have just sold my black Bettys 'cos I wrongly sized them up and they are too big for me; should've bought them in 37 ush: Now I want the white ones too! And the candy coloured Bekkets next season...





The white Betty sneakers are soo pretty in person!  The leather detailing reminds me of eyelet, which I love  

Hktaitai- where have you seen pictures of the new Bekkets?  I can't wait for them to come out!  I am addicted to IM sneakers.


----------



## Chanel 0407

For you ladies the own the Fred jacket how much was it?  Seems like the going rate in the US is around $475.


----------



## chicjean

Brigitte031 said:


> Wow this thread is just going by so quickly! I think it's only been a few days since I got my Fred but it feels like much longer with how many more pages of IM I just read
> 
> Sorry for the horrible photos. I get to work at 6 and these photos are through the reflection in our windows... haha! It was the fastest/easiest way I thought to get mod pics.  So here it is: the wonderful Fred jacket. Though some of you have said there's itchiness with the blazer version of this jacket, I have 0 itchiness with Fred.



LOVE this! You look fantastic!!!




deango said:


> *ETOILE SPRING SUMMER 2012*



Thank you for sharing... I'm loving those shoes!




Jaded81 said:


> I know, I am hardly keeping up!!! And thank you so much!! What colour Lexy are you thinking of getting?



I don't know exactly what color it is (still new to IM ) but I'm loving the boucle one, it's like black and white with leather trim. I guess it's grey?


----------



## am2022

brigitte... love the fred on you... wear it in good health!!!



Brigitte031 said:


> Wow this thread is just going by so quickly! I think it's only been a few days since I got my Fred but it feels like much longer with how many more pages of IM I just read
> 
> Sorry for the horrible photos. I get to work at 6 and these photos are through the reflection in our windows... haha! It was the fastest/easiest way I thought to get mod pics.  So here it is: the wonderful Fred jacket. Though some of you have said there's itchiness with the blazer version of this jacket, I have 0 itchiness with Fred.


----------



## am2022

Deango, thanks for all the 2012 pics...

LOVE LOVE THOSE WEDGES!!! 

and the knit sweaters, the white skirt, the turquoise outfit... 
Isabel marant needs to take a break maybe for a year... so i can rest from searching and buying!!!


----------



## Jaded81

You mean the one I have? That is called Anthracite I think 



chicjean said:


> LOVE this! You look fantastic!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for sharing... I'm loving those shoes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know exactly what color it is (still new to IM ) but I'm loving the boucle one, it's like black and white with leather trim. I guess it's grey?


----------



## flower71

Brigitte031 said:


> Wow this thread is just going by so quickly! I think it's only been a few days since I got my Fred but it feels like much longer with how many more pages of IM I just read
> 
> Sorry for the horrible photos. I get to work at 6 and these photos are through the reflection in our windows... haha! It was the fastest/easiest way I thought to get mod pics.  So here it is: the wonderful Fred jacket. Though some of you have said there's itchiness with the blazer version of this jacket, I have 0 itchiness with Fred.


Thanks for the pics Brigitte031, looking good in your Fred jacket...Now I want one too, with all these pics of you, birkingal pics and all the others here...Good thing I can't find it anywhere, I have to STOP!


----------



## am2022

flower .. .you will rock the fred... 

i have the felix ... and maybe don't need the fred




flower71 said:


> Thanks for the pics Brigitte031, looking good in your Fred jacket...Now I want one too, with all these pics of you, birkingal pics and all the others here...Good thing I can't find it anywhere, I have to STOP!


----------



## Brigitte031

Haha, thanks for all the wonderful words and compliments everyone! There's so much love in this thread. Now I just can't stop thinking about what I want my next IM acquisition to be...! I've got the IM feeeever. Heehee.

And wow those SS 2012 Etoile photos look so refreshing!


----------



## chicjean

Jaded81 said:


> You mean the one I have? That is called Anthracite I think



Yes!!! Gah, I knew you had one, but I thought it was slightly different. This thread moves so fast it's hard to keep things straight sometimes!


----------



## birkingal

flower71 said:


> Thanks for the pics Brigitte031, looking good in your Fred jacket...Now I want one too, with all these pics of you, birkingal pics and all the others here...Good thing I can't find it anywhere, I have to STOP!



I can call Harvey Nicks for you


----------



## am2022

coreena and hktaitai... please please post mod pics of the bettys...

 i haven't seen them at all in this thread... Come on ladies... We are waiting!!!




Coreena said:


> oh noooo.. ive seen black bettys being sold on bay recently, not sure what sizes were listed hun. I have the bettys in size 37 with socks they are fine without socks they are little big but they dont fall off my feet  I find I tend to wear them more often without socks. When I compared sizing to my perkins they are the same length and those are a size 36....
> 
> I think the white pair I get I will definitely get a size 36 since I dont tend to wear socks with them


----------



## tonkamama

Chanel 0407 said:


> For you ladies the own the Fred jacket how much was it?  Seems like the going rate in the US is around $475.


Chanel ...  I got mine $470 from Barneys NY.


----------



## Brigitte031

Chanel 0407 said:


> For you ladies the own the Fred jacket how much was it?  Seems like the going rate in the US is around $475.



Got mine also for $470 at a high-end boutique called Maxfield LA.


----------



## tonkamama

Jaded81 said:


> Awh darn!! Oh well...
> 
> Thanks for the compliment re my Lexy! I do love it very very much!!!


*Jaded81 ~* Sorry for some miss-info..  Purple card is available for ordering online (just found out this morning...)...  however is only valid for US order....


----------



## tonkamama

*Girls...need some advises..*.  what you all think about the IM Etoile Wabi leopard-print cord pants (1st pic)?  Do you think it will be out of date next year??  I can only see myself pairing this pants with oversize cashmere sweater in black.

*Which one you think will be a stable jeans for years to come?*  I like trendy stuff, but for IM, I prefer some "classic" pieces.  



Pictures credited to NAP & Barneys NY


----------



## Chanel 0407

tonkamama, which barneys?  I just called Boston and they didn't have it.  They need the sku#.  How long ago did u get it?   



tonkamama said:


> Chanel ... I got mine $470 from Barneys NY.


----------



## Jayne1

deango said:


> *ETOILE SPRING SUMMER 2012*


Does this look like a real, proper jacket on the left?  if so, I want it!


----------



## Jayne1

Jaded81 said:


> I totally agree! I guess losing the money on shipping and taxes isn't that much compared to how much you would lose if you try to resell it!


Truer words were never spoken.  I hate losing money when I try to re-sell and I always do!


----------



## hktaitai

zzhoneybee said:


> The white Betty sneakers are soo pretty in person!  The leather detailing reminds me of eyelet, which I love
> 
> Hktaitai- where have you seen pictures of the new Bekkets?  I can't wait for them to come out!  I am addicted to IM sneakers.



Hey *zzhoneybee*, *mandicakes* had a blog post on them:

http://www.findmeamuse.com/2011/10/preview-isabel-marant-ss-2012-sneakers.html

Delicious


----------



## hktaitai

Coreena said:


> hun, has IM told you when the SS 12 collection will be arriving into the store or are they just taking preorders atm?



Not yet. Let me ask and revert


----------



## hktaitai

amacasa said:


> coreena and hktaitai... please please post mod pics of the bettys...
> 
> i haven't seen them at all in this thread... Come on ladies... We are waiting!!!



I've just sold mine (shouldn't have sized up... Sob, sob...)! They're on the way to the US now


----------



## zzhoneybee

hktaitai said:


> Hey *zzhoneybee*, *mandicakes* had a blog post on them:
> 
> http://www.findmeamuse.com/2011/10/preview-isabel-marant-ss-2012-sneakers.html
> 
> Delicious





LOVE THEM!!!!  Which are your favorites?  I keep going back and forth


----------



## hktaitai

Jayne1 said:


> Does this look like a real, proper jacket on the left?  if so, I want it!



I believe so. Go get - should I say, preorder - one


----------



## hktaitai

zzhoneybee said:


> LOVE THEM!!!!  Which are your favorites?  I keep going back and forth



Oh, so very hard to decide ...


----------



## hktaitai

tonkamama said:


> *Girls...need some advises..*.  what you all think about the IM Etoile Wabi leopard-print cord pants (1st pic)?  Do you think it will be out of date next year??  I can only see myself pairing this pants with oversize cashmere sweater in black.
> 
> *Which one you think will be a stable jeans for years to come?*  I like trendy stuff, but for IM, I prefer some "classic" pieces.
> 
> Pictures credited to NAP & Barneys NY



I love, love the third pair with the leather accent


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> *Girls...need some advises..*.  what you all think about the IM Etoile Wabi leopard-print cord pants (1st pic)?  Do you think it will be out of date next year??  I can only see myself pairing this pants with oversize cashmere sweater in black.
> 
> *Which one you think will be a stable jeans for years to come?*  I like trendy stuff, but for IM, I prefer some "classic" pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures credited to NAP & Barneys NY



i think leopard pattern has been around and will not look dated. but i cannot say they are classic. but i like the leopard one and the middle one....i still prefer jeans from regular jean labels if i want a pair of regular jeans.


----------



## tonkamama

Chanel 0407 said:


> tonkamama, which barneys?  I just called Boston and they didn't have it.  They need the sku#.  How long ago did u get it?




*Chanel...*  I got it from SF about a month ago.  They sold out all sizes right away.  However you can give your SA the sku # and see if they can look up computer and local one for you from other Barneys locations.  

Sku # 00505013522278 
Color: Anthracite


----------



## Chanel 0407

Thanks.  I ended up finding one at the Barneys co-op in Philly.  She waived the shipping and I got a purple card.  Thanks a lot



tonkamama said:


> *Chanel...* I got it from SF about a month ago. They sold out all sizes right away. However you can give your SA the sku # and see if they can look up computer and local one for you from other Barneys locations.
> 
> Sku # 00505013522278
> Color: Anthracite


----------



## Chanel 0407

well at least I hope its the same one.  The sku she gave me was 501352224



tonkamama said:


> *Chanel...* I got it from SF about a month ago. They sold out all sizes right away. However you can give your SA the sku # and see if they can look up computer and local one for you from other Barneys locations.
> 
> Sku # 00505013522278
> Color: Anthracite


----------



## tonkamama

Chanel 0407 said:


> Thanks.  I ended up finding one at the Barneys co-op in Philly.  She waived the shipping and I got a purple card.  Thanks a lot



That is wonderful...  Seems that Barneys co-op in Philly has a lot of hard to find or even sold out IM pieces.  Modeling picture please when it arrives.


----------



## tonkamama

Chanel 0407 said:


> well at least I hope its the same one.  The sku she gave me was 501352224


Yes Chanel, the # I gave you earlier was bar-code # on my receipt.  And then I also found # 015508 *501352224* 091 on the original Barney's price tag (I kept everything receipt, tags etc. etc.).


----------



## Chanel 0407

ok, what a relief.  I thought maybe I was going to receive a different style.  Very excited that I finally found it.  Yes, Philly was the 1st store I called so I guess it was meant to be.  You are so organized with all your receipts and tags.  Thanks again for helping me.



tonkamama said:


> Yes Chanel, the # I gave you earlier was bar-code # on my receipt. And then I also found # 015508 *501352224* 091 on the original Barney's price tag (I kept everything receipt, tags etc. etc.).


----------



## mercer

It certainly does!  Very cute!  I can't imagine how tiny that model must be to have it tucked into the skirt like that!  I want all of the dresses!  Super wearable and pretty!  



Jayne1 said:


> Does this look like a real, proper jacket on the left?  if so, I want it!


----------



## Coreena

definitely made the right choie Jade because unless you have it altered that dress will drown you and that is definitely not a good look 



Jaded81 said:


> Awh thanks! I think I am going to pass on it... too worried I am going to look like I am wearing a sack like the girl in the last pic!!


----------



## Coreena

Yeah Its a shame its a little but itchy. I dont have sensitive skin and even I find it itchy. So I cant imagine how bad it is for you. But its hard to resist it it is really such a beautiful jacket ^^




Jaded81 said:


> Thanks sweetie!! *smooch*
> 
> I love it sooo much!! Wore it today indoors.... and although it was itchy (I have terribly sensitive skin), I felt like a million bucks!!


----------



## chicjean

tonkamama said:


> *Girls...need some advises..*.  what you all think about the IM Etoile Wabi leopard-print cord pants (1st pic)?  Do you think it will be out of date next year??  I can only see myself pairing this pants with oversize cashmere sweater in black.
> 
> *Which one you think will be a stable jeans for years to come?*  I like trendy stuff, but for IM, I prefer some "classic" pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures credited to NAP & Barneys NY



Personally, I'd go for the leopard. It's more of a basic than you'd think. I've had a pair of leopard pants for a while (and totally splurged on the Current/Elliott pair that came out). You can wear them with black, yes, but I think it's fun to style it like a "neutral." Pair it with navy, grey, cream, red, burgundy, olive, and rust. I've even worn mine with a navy striped t-shirt. I'm a big fan! They're on my NAP wish list... I'm kind of hoping they'll go on sale. 

I like the middle pair, but I think they may be harder to style, I almost think they're just a little more restricted, if you know what I mean. 

The last pair definitely seems like a subtle twist on a classic pair of jeans. I like them, but don't know if I love them. 

Let us know what you decide!!!


----------



## Coreena

Me too! 

I miss singapore, seriously love all the locals they are always so nice and friendly.  Ive been really craving chicken satays from singapore, they serve up the best satays in the entire world!  

Does Singapore have an IM store? I think from memory you said yes right? or am I wrong? 



Jaded81 said:


> I can't wait till you get it!! Am so excited for you!
> 
> We should most def hook up when you next come!!! It would be so much fun!!!


----------



## jellybebe

chicjean said:


> Personally, I'd go for the leopard. It's more of a basic than you'd think. I've had a pair of leopard pants for a while (and totally splurged on the Current/Elliott pair that came out). You can wear them with black, yes, but I think it's fun to style it like a "neutral." Pair it with navy, grey, cream, red, burgundy, olive, and rust. I've even worn mine with a navy striped t-shirt. I'm a big fan! They're on my NAP wish list... I'm kind of hoping they'll go on sale.
> 
> I like the middle pair, but I think they may be harder to style, I almost think they're just a little more restricted, if you know what I mean.
> 
> The last pair definitely seems like a subtle twist on a classic pair of jeans. I like them, but don't know if I love them.
> 
> Let us know what you decide!!!



Ooh how do you like the C/E leopard jeans? Did you get the grey pair?


----------



## tb-purselover

Hi Tonka,

This thread is so fast I can't keep up!

I have the Wabi in bordeaux. I love them, very unique. I think you can't go wrong with whatever you decide.

I personally love the middle ones with the leather trim. I saw them IRL and they are SO pretty. From afar, they look like denim in color. The leather trim adds an interesting twist. They are SO unique. 

TBH you can find more traditional leopard print jeans from other jean brands. Current/Elliot, JBrand, etc. Where as the Wabi with leather trim and dark color is more unique and different, so worth the price tag.

If I had a second choice, it would be the traditional leopard print on the left.




tonkamama said:


> *Girls...need some advises..*.  what you all think about the IM Etoile Wabi leopard-print cord pants (1st pic)?  Do you think it will be out of date next year??  I can only see myself pairing this pants with oversize cashmere sweater in black.
> 
> *Which one you think will be a stable jeans for years to come?*  I like trendy stuff, but for IM, I prefer some "classic" pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures credited to NAP & Barneys NY


----------



## chicjean

jellybebe said:


> Ooh how do you like the C/E leopard jeans? Did you get the grey pair?



I'm a HUGE C/E fan. I don't have the grey, just the camel because I have a handful of grey jeans already. If they get marked down though, I may need to get the grey ones, too... I'm a serious denim junkie :shame:


----------



## tonkamama

*Thank you ladies...  I know I can count on you stylish gals*

I had size 1 (NPA said it runs small) put in my basket for a while hoping it will go on sales....  however size 0 & 1 have been sold out since, today size 1 went back on so my heart was telling me to hit the "check out" button.  After reading the reviews from you ladies...  I thought it does not hurt to give it a try.  NAP has a great return policy so if it does not work, I can always return it without any worry.     

*chicjean ~* I am not a skirt/dress person and I live in my jeans...  that explains why I'm also a serious jeans junkie, last time I count I must have over 70 pairs... and still buying:shame:.  

I love CE... I will have one CE Grey leopard coming to me which later I found out I ordered the wrong size now my size has sold out, so this pair will go back leaving me no leopard jeans. ...  glad to know that wabi is coming, hope wabi fits me.     

*juneping ~* you made a good point about buying jeans from other brands.  Reason I was draw to IM jeans with leather trim cus I I can see myself pairing it with my " Hoani" & "Lexy" jacket since Lexy has leather trims as well.  Plus...  I can pair it with my Balenciaga & Rick Ownes leather jackets.  I hope if I am lucky enough I can get it on sales.  

*hktaitai ~* You can tell I am so much in love with the leather trim....

*tb-purselover ~* Yes I recall I saw your mod picture wearing your Wabi...no wonder I was attracted to this Wabi when I saw it on NAP cus in the back of my mind I knew I saw it somewhere and appearing to me.  I am going to search for your mod pic again.  




juneping said:


> i think leopard pattern has been around and will not look dated. but i cannot say they are classic. but i like the leopard one and the middle one....i still prefer jeans from regular jean labels if i want a pair of regular jeans.





hktaitai said:


> I love, love the third pair with the leather accent





chicjean said:


> Personally, I'd go for the leopard. It's more of a basic than you'd think. I've had a pair of leopard pants for a while (and totally splurged on the Current/Elliott pair that came out). You can wear them with black, yes, but I think it's fun to style it like a "neutral." Pair it with navy, grey, cream, red, burgundy, olive, and rust. I've even worn mine with a navy striped t-shirt. I'm a big fan! They're on my NAP wish list... I'm kind of hoping they'll go on sale.
> 
> I like the middle pair, but I think they may be harder to style, I almost think they're just a little more restricted, if you know what I mean.
> 
> The last pair definitely seems like a subtle twist on a classic pair of jeans. I like them, but don't know if I love them.
> 
> Let us know what you decide!!!





tb-purselover said:


> Hi Tonka,
> 
> This thread is so fast I can't keep up!
> 
> I have the Wabi in bordeaux. I love them, very unique. I think you can't go wrong with whatever you decide.
> 
> I personally love the middle ones with the leather trim. I saw them IRL and they are SO pretty. From afar, they look like denim in color. The leather trim adds an interesting twist. They are SO unique.
> 
> TBH you can find more traditional leopard print jeans from other jean brands. Current/Elliot, JBrand, etc. Where as the Wabi with leather trim and dark color is more unique and different, so worth the price tag.
> 
> If I had a second choice, it would be the traditional leopard print on the left.


----------



## tb-purselover

I can try to get you more pics tomorrow if the weather cooperates.

I liked the denim-like Wabi too. I had a hard time choosing. They are easy to match because they are overall a denim color. 

The bordeaux and denim are not really leopard print, more floral imho. So I do think they can be worn for a long time, not too "trendy."

Can't wait to see/hear if the ones you bought off NAP work out for ya! Please let us know . I have a tendency to own two of a print (in different colors) if I love it .



tonkamama said:


> *tb-purselover ~* Yes I recall I saw your mod picture wearing your Wabi...no wonder I was attracted to this Wabi when I saw it on NAP cus in the back of my mind I knew I saw it somewhere and appearing to me.  I am going to search for your mod pic again.


----------



## Petite1010

Hi gals!!! I was not able to check the thread for the couple of days, my youngest got ill and too much work and now almost 15 pages!!! Our thread is the fastest for sure I bet!!! So many gorgeous pictures!!! 

*Chicjean, Flower *- Renells are perfect on you both!!! I wish I could be as tall as you!!!Isabeli Fontana nervously smoking in the corner in her Renells for sure

*Jayne*, the necklace is gorgeous, now I want one in silver !!!

*HKtaitai!* Leon is very stylish piece!!! Paired with simple blue jeans and Anielas it's so hot!!! Try with skinnies, that will be a perfect match and tease us with mod pics, IM queen

*Jaded*, you look great! Lexy is such an easy styling piece, enjoy it!!!

*Brigitte*, Fred is for years for sure, such a classic, warm and cozy piece!!! Congrats!!!

Gals, thanks for all the pictures!!! You are the best!!!


----------



## Petite1010

deango said:


> *ETOILE SPRING SUMMER 2012*


 
Thanks deango for all this new season pictures!!! I am preparing next season wish list in October, this story never ends!!!


----------



## Petite1010

tonkamama said:


> *Girls...need some advises..*. what you all think about the IM Etoile Wabi leopard-print cord pants (1st pic)? Do you think it will be out of date next year?? I can only see myself pairing this pants with oversize cashmere sweater in black.
> 
> *Which one you think will be a stable jeans for years to come?* I like trendy stuff, but for IM, I prefer some "classic" pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures credited to NAP & Barneys NY


 
Tonka, I think leopard is most striking of them, but at the same time classy and always on trend. Moreover the same style in animal print - snake were on IM SS12 runway! So you will be able to rock it next year for sure being on style. By the way, leopard is always coming out with DG, Blumarine, YSL, so it's definetely classy


----------



## Petite1010

tonkamama said:


> *Thank you ladies... I know I can count on you stylish gals*
> 
> I had size 1 (NPA said it runs small) put in my basket for a while hoping it will go on sales.... however size 0 & 1 have been sold out since, today size 1 went back on so my heart was telling me to hit the "check out" button. After reading the reviews from you ladies... I thought it does not hurt to give it a try. NAP has a great return policy so if it does not work, I can always return it without any worry.
> 
> *chicjean ~* I am not a skirt/dress person and I live in my jeans... that explains why I'm also a serious jeans junkie, last time I count I must have over 70 pairs... and still buying:shame:.
> 
> I love CE... I will have one CE Grey leopard coming to me which later I found out I ordered the wrong size now my size has sold out, so this pair will go back leaving me no leopard jeans. ... glad to know that wabi is coming, hope wabi fits me.
> 
> *juneping ~* you made a good point about buying jeans from other brands. Reason I was draw to IM jeans with leather trim cus I I can see myself pairing it with my " Hoani" & "Lexy" jacket since Lexy has leather trims as well. Plus... I can pair it with my Balenciaga & Rick Ownes leather jackets. I hope if I am lucky enough I can get it on sales.
> 
> *hktaitai ~* You can tell I am so much in love with the leather trim....
> 
> *tb-purselover ~* Yes I recall I saw your mod picture wearing your Wabi...no wonder I was attracted to this Wabi when I saw it on NAP cus in the back of my mind I knew I saw it somewhere and appearing to me. I am going to search for your mod pic again.


 
Tonka, if it helps, I tried Wabi from NAP and it's not small to size at all. I am CE 23/24, Jbrand 24/25 and size 0 were too big. This season pants are all true or big to size. So I am with my Jbrand and CE((( 

Hope Ms Marant will produce some more fitted styles like Miro, Pliro next season, so I could add to my collection)))


----------



## Petite1010

ATTN: CINDIRELLAS - NAP cannot influence on IM shoe sizing and cannot even accept preorders size FR35

"Regretfully we are unable to influence the designer in their sizing production, however we will pass on your feedback to our buyers and will let you know if any news. We also advise you to get in contact with the vendor directly regarding this issue".

So the only way for me is to pray that next season shoes will run small to size or plastic surgery extending my feet


----------



## Jayne1

Petite1010 said:


> *Jayne*, the necklace is gorgeous, now I want one in silver !!!


I saw one on-line in silver -- but they didn't have silver in the store, only brass, which is what I prefer.  It wasn't a popular piece with buyers, since I haven't seen much of it on-line.


----------



## tonkamama

*tb-purselover ~* Wow thank so much ...  cannot wait for more mod pictures !!  Yeah..  we need more IM jeans/pants mod pic post here...  



tb-purselover said:


> I can try to get you more pics tomorrow if the weather cooperates.
> 
> I liked the denim-like Wabi too. I had a hard time choosing. They are easy to match because they are overall a denim color.
> 
> The bordeaux and denim are not really leopard print, more floral imho. So I do think they can be worn for a long time, not too "trendy."
> 
> Can't wait to see/hear if the ones you bought off NAP work out for ya! Please let us know . I have a tendency to own two of a print (in different colors) if I love it .


----------



## Jayne1

I'm curious -- how many of you have wish lists full of IM and are waiting for the right price to hit the 'add to cart button?'

What are you waiting for in terms of a sale?  First markdown?  Second markdown? Free shipping? (not much savings there... )

There is so much I want, but really nothing I need, so I have items in my wish lists just waiting for an incentive!  I just hope I don't cave with a free shipping promotion or something else that doesn't save me much!


----------



## Petite1010

By the way, I am two hands with leopard trend! and though pants were big, I got this dress! will post mod pics the soonest!


----------



## Petite1010

Jayne1 said:


> I saw one on-line in silver -- but they didn't have silver in the store, only brass, which is what I prefer. It wasn't a popular piece with buyers, since I haven't seen much of it on-line.


 
Where did you see it online, Jayne? How much is it by the way? Thanks!


----------



## tonkamama

*Petite1010 ~* I am like at least one full size bigger than you (CE 25 & JB 26) with bum bum & my legs are not skinny ...other IM jeans I tried size 0.... so I hope Wabi size 1 will do the work for me according to NAP's, cus size 0 has sold out.  Will keep you all informed.    



Petite1010 said:


> Tonka, if it helps, I tried Wabi from NAP and it's not small to size at all. I am CE 23/24, Jbrand 24/25 and size 0 were too big. This season pants are all true or big to size. So I am with my Jbrand and CE(((
> 
> Hope Ms Marant will produce some more fitted styles like Miro, Pliro next season, so I could add to my collection)))



*Petite1010 ~* maybe some boutiques can special order the smaller size for you with a little premium $ if IM makes smaller shoe size??  My local boutiques only carry Rick Owens leather jackets starting size 42... lucky I have NM & Barneys near by...  



Petite1010 said:


> ATTN: CINDIRELLAS - NAP cannot influence on IM shoe sizing and cannot even accept preorders size FR35
> 
> "Regretfully we are unable to influence the designer in their sizing production, however we will pass on your feedback to our buyers and will let you know if any news. We also advise you to get in contact with the vendor directly regarding this issue".
> 
> So the only way for me is to pray that next season shoes will run small to size or plastic surgery extending my feet


----------



## Petite1010

tonkamama said:


> *Petite1010 ~* I am like at least one full size bigger than you (CE 25 & JB 26) with bum bum & my legs are not skinny ...other IM jeans I tried size 0.... so I hope Wabi size 1 will do the work for me according to NAP's, cus size 0 has sold out. Will keep you all informed.
> 
> 
> 
> *Petite1010 ~* maybe some boutiques can special order the smaller size for you with a little premium $ if IM makes smaller shoe size?? My local boutiques only carry Rick Owens leather jackets starting size 42... lucky I have NM & Barneys near by...


 
Yes, keep us posted and mod pics please when receive!!! Finger crossed it will fit you perfectly!!! 

Regarding shoes, IM shoes sizing starts with FR36. So no chances I think. If the production starts from FR36, who will pre-order 1 pair in FR35


----------



## tonkamama

OMG...  I just saw you posted this pic!!  Yeah...  I am totally sold!!  IM makes the best printed jeans!!!


----------



## Jayne1

Petite1010 said:


> Where did you see it online, Jayne? How much is it by the way? Thanks!


Let me go look.... one was in Australia and another in the States, IIRC.

I'm ashamed to tell you how much it was... but I really liked it and knew I would wear it.  With tax, here in Canada, it came to just over $500.


----------



## tonkamama

Jayne1 said:


> I'm curious -- how many of you have wish lists full of IM and are waiting for the right price to hit the 'add to cart button?'
> 
> What are you waiting for in terms of a sale?  First markdown?  Second markdown? Free shipping? (not much savings there... )
> 
> There is so much I want, but really nothing I need, so I have items in my wish lists just waiting for an incentive!  I just hope I don't cave with a free shipping promotion or something else that doesn't save me much!


*Jayne1 ~* I have to admit... yes I do have a list of IM pieces placed in the "wishlist"... I am done with jackets for now ...  so now I am luring on IM jeans...    Just hope by then my size will be still available.


----------



## Petite1010

Jayne1 said:


> Let me go look.... one was in Australia and another in the States, IIRC.
> 
> I'm ashamed to tell you how much it was... but I really liked it and knew I would wear it. With tax, here in Canada, it came to just over $500.


 
OMG, so expensive, I didn't even expect that...Maybe it's because prices in USA and Australia are higher... I will try to check it on European sites, should be much cheaper i think without taxes... will keep you posted


----------



## berries

Petite1010 said:


> Yes, keep us posted and mod pics please when receive!!! Finger crossed it will fit you perfectly!!!
> 
> Regarding shoes, IM shoes sizing starts with FR36. So no chances I think. If the production starts from FR36, who will pre-order 1 pair in FR35



I preordered the Rio sandal on MO.  the sizing information on the site stated that a Fr36 was equivalent to a US5.  I double checked with their customer service people on the telephone and was reassured that if I wore a US5 that the Fr36 (the smallest size available) would be the equivalent.  I really hope it is.  I asked for the cm sizing but was told the shoe wasn't even in production yet so they didn't have the measurements available yet.  So hopefully they are right and this information helps.


----------



## flower71

birkingal said:


> I can call Harvey Nicks for you


I have no idea how to order from Harvey N, and I don't want to know...bad, bad girl!!


----------



## flower71

Petite1010 said:


> By the way, I am two hands with leopard trend! and though pants were big, I got this dress! will post mod pics the soonest!


oh, love the dress! can't wait for the pics


----------



## hktaitai

Petite1010 said:


> By the way, I am two hands with leopard trend! and though pants were big, I got this dress! will post mod pics the soonest!



Stunning dress!!! Wonderful choice *Petite*  Can't wait to see your mod pics


----------



## zzhoneybee

JAYNE:  How did you know?  My wishlist is FULL of IM, but I can't bring myself to spend full price on some of the items.  I love the Adair blouse, Mana dress, Malibu top, the knit sweaters, and the jewelry, etc. etc. but am waiting for markdowns.  Hopefully they will come sooner rather than later!

I'm really excited about the spring collection, also... I want ALL of the jeans/shorts!  Especially the patchwork, snakeskin print, and graffiti... love the cutout black knit tops, as well, and the patchwork dresses, tie-dye pieces... I could go on forever.  The spring/summer collection gets better and better every time I look at it.  I guess I'm more of a spring/summer colors kind of girl at heart.   

HKTAITAI: Did you get the skull necklace from the IM store?  I LOVE it!  Wear it in good health, and to ward off evil spirits this Halloween season...


----------



## jellybebe

Jayne1 said:


> I'm curious -- how many of you have wish lists full of IM and are waiting for the right price to hit the 'add to cart button?'
> 
> What are you waiting for in terms of a sale?  First markdown?  Second markdown? Free shipping? (not much savings there... )
> 
> There is so much I want, but really nothing I need, so I have items in my wish lists just waiting for an incentive!  I just hope I don't cave with a free shipping promotion or something else that doesn't save me much!



There are definitely some sweaters I would love to have but can't justify paying $400+ for. Even the $50 off gift card they gave me wasn't enough incentive so they will probably never be marked down enough! I would pay up to $300ish for a sweater but beyond that is too much for me.


----------



## Petite1010

Here you are my dear gals! Style is very simple and unlined, but flowy silky material and print add some charm and I love the pockets))) Sorry for the bad quality pics


----------



## chicjean

tonkamama said:


> *
> chicjean ~ I am not a skirt/dress person and I live in my jeans...  that explains why I'm also a serious jeans junkie, last time I count I must have over 70 pairs... and still buying
> 
> I love CE... I will have one CE Grey leopard coming to me which later I found out I ordered the wrong size now my size has sold out, so this pair will go back leaving me no leopard jeans. ...  glad to know that wabi is coming, hope wabi fits me.
> .*


*

So what did you decide??? I love the grey leopard CEs... there are definitely still lots of places you get get them online 



Petite1010 said:



			Hi gals!!! I was not able to check the thread for the couple of days, my youngest got ill and too much work and now almost 15 pages!!! Our thread is the fastest for sure I bet!!! So many gorgeous pictures!!! 

Chicjean, Flower - Renells are perfect on you both!!! I wish I could be as tall as you!!!Isabeli Fontana nervously smoking in the corner in her Renells for sure

Click to expand...


Haha, thank you!!! 



Jayne1 said:



			I'm curious -- how many of you have wish lists full of IM and are waiting for the right price to hit the 'add to cart button?'

What are you waiting for in terms of a sale?  First markdown?  Second markdown? Free shipping? (not much savings there... )

There is so much I want, but really nothing I need, so I have items in my wish lists just waiting for an incentive!  I just hope I don't cave with a free shipping promotion or something else that doesn't save me much!
		
Click to expand...


There are TONS on my wish list that I want and don't really need!! I do have a serious soft spot for animal prints, but I'm trying to save for some spring things... although if any of these go on sale in my size, I may have to go for it... 

I'm seriously lusting after the Joogi leopard dress and Georget tartan dress, but I don't wear dressed a ton... Then there's the Wabi's, the Poe leather pants, and Ponui leather pants 



Petite1010 said:



			By the way, I am two hands with leopard trend! and though pants were big, I got this dress! will post mod pics the soonest!

Click to expand...


LOVE this dress! Yes, mod pics, please!!*


----------



## chicjean

Petite1010 said:


> Here you are my dear gals! Style is very simple and unlined, but flowy silky material and print add some charm and I love the pockets))) Sorry for the bad quality pics



LOVE!!!


----------



## tb-purselover

Jayne1 said:


> I'm curious -- how many of you have wish lists full of IM and are waiting for the right price to hit the 'add to cart button?'
> 
> What are you waiting for in terms of a sale?  First markdown?  Second markdown? Free shipping? (not much savings there... )



I think I am mostly done for this season. I have everything I want. I wanted the Renell jeans, but I don't need them. They are already sold out in my size. The only other thing is the Ginko blouse in ecru and some accessories. Again, not a need, just a want. But I don't want to pay full price and most likely they won't make it to the first markdown in my size. 

However, I already pre-ordered for s/s12 the Maggy top, pepito embroidered jeans and ipa jeans. I want a few other things too, but want to wait to see them IRL.


----------



## tb-purselover

tonkamama said:


> OMG...  I just saw you posted this pic!!  Yeah...  I am totally sold!!  IM makes the best printed jeans!!!



I absolutely LOVE these snake print jeans!!! I wanted to pre-order these too. But I decided against it until I can see them IRL.


----------



## tb-purselover

Petite1010 said:


> Here you are my dear gals! Style is very simple and unlined, but flowy silky material and print add some charm and I love the pockets))) Sorry for the bad quality pics



OMGosh this look AWESOME on you. Congrats! I love the IM boots with it.


----------



## Jayne1

tb-purselover said:


> I think I am mostly done for this season. I have everything I want. I wanted the Renell jeans, but I don't need them. They are already sold out in my size. The only other thing is the Ginko blouse in ecru and some accessories. Again, not a need, just a want. But I don't want to pay full price and most likely they won't make it to the first markdown in my size.
> 
> However, I already pre-ordered for s/s12 the Maggy top, pepito embroidered jeans and ipa jeans. I want a few other things too, but want to wait to see them IRL.


Oh, no wonder you don't care about a fall sale -- you're already shopping spring!  Good for you!  I can't find anything in spring I want yet, but things do start to grow on me!


----------



## Jayne1

Petite1010 said:


> Here you are my dear gals! Style is very simple and unlined, but flowy silky material and print add some charm and I love the pockets))) Sorry for the bad quality pics


See -- it's people like you who are _meant_ to wear these clothes. 

You take something that looks like nothing on the hanger and put it on and... _fabulous_!


----------



## mercer

Petite1010 said:


> Here you are my dear gals! Style is very simple and unlined, but flowy silky material and print add some charm and I love the pockets))) Sorry for the bad quality pics


 
You look fantastic!  Congrats!


----------



## flower71

Petite1010 said:


> Here you are my dear gals! Style is very simple and unlined, but flowy silky material and print add some charm and I love the pockets))) Sorry for the bad quality pics


Looking good in that outfit! Thanks so much for sharing...those boots are awesome


----------



## birkingal

flower71 said:


> I have no idea how to order from Harvey N, and I don't want to know...bad, bad girl!!



Shall I help you do so?    It's suuuuuuch a versatile jacket. It'll go so well with your Rennell jeans.


----------



## birkingal

Petite1010 said:


> ATTN: CINDIRELLAS - NAP cannot influence on IM shoe sizing and cannot even accept preorders size FR35
> 
> "Regretfully we are unable to influence the designer in their sizing production, however we will pass on your feedback to our buyers and will let you know if any news. We also advise you to get in contact with the vendor directly regarding this issue".
> 
> So the only way for me is to pray that next season shoes will run small to size or plastic surgery extending my feet



petite1010, I have the same problem! I ended up having a lookalike pair custom made.


----------



## am2022

love love the dress petite!!! 

and we are amely sisters!!!



Petite1010 said:


> Here you are my dear gals! Style is very simple and unlined, but flowy silky material and print add some charm and I love the pockets))) Sorry for the bad quality pics


----------



## tonkamama

Petite1010 said:


> Here you are my dear gals! Style is very simple and unlined, but flowy silky material and print add some charm and I love the pockets))) Sorry for the bad quality pics


The dress looks fabulous on you!!  Love it!


----------



## juneping

Petite1010 said:


> Here you are my dear gals! Style is very simple and unlined, but flowy silky material and print add some charm and I love the pockets))) Sorry for the bad quality pics


 
looks gorgy on you.


----------



## juneping

i checked out the renell jeans...they were so gorgy and i loved them so much...i didn't buy them tho....
this pair is size 1. i couldn't buckle up the size 0 and the legs were very very tight.


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> i checked out the renell jeans...they were so gorgy and i loved them so much...i didn't buy them tho....
> this pair is size 1. i couldn't buckle up the size 0 and the legs were very very tight.


June ~ I think renell fits the same as patchwork...need to size up. Did you find size 1 waist too big??


----------



## chicjean

juneping said:


> i checked out the renell jeans...they were so gorgy and i loved them so much...i didn't buy them tho....
> this pair is size 1. i couldn't buckle up the size 0 and the legs were very very tight.



I love these on you!!!


----------



## Petite1010

Thank you gals, I am so glad you like it, you are the best

And Jayne, it's not me, it's truly IM clothes do magic. Simple dress can be style up and down, that's why I love Ms Marant and what she doing for us!!! Paired with Amely or just flats and Keni jacket like yesterday and e.g. with thigh-high Louboutins and her fur for this weekend night out will share mod pics as well!


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> June ~ I think renell fits the same as patchwork...need to size up. Did you find size 1 waist too big??


Yes, the legs were just enough to pass thru. The wasit was too big and the SA suggested a belt.


chicjean said:


> I love these on you!!!


Thanks chicjean, you inspired me


----------



## chicjean

juneping said:


> Yes, the legs were just enough to pass thru. The wasit was too big and the SA suggested a belt.
> 
> Thanks chicjean, you inspired me



Thanks  

The fit is a little bit weird, but it works for me. 


PS: Been following your blog. LOVE your Leith leather leggings! I've been waiting for them to get marked down


----------



## Jayne1

juneping said:


> i checked out the renell jeans...they were so gorgy and i loved them so much...i didn't buy them tho....
> this pair is size 1. i couldn't buckle up the size 0 and the legs were very very tight.


So why didn't you buy them?  They look great on you.

(I like your blog too -- I like everyone's blog here!)


----------



## Petite1010

Ladies, need your advise as well, still want a pair of Franklins in black, but thinking do I need that for autumn, winter season, I mean, because it's canvas...? But last year Ms Alt paired it with winter furs and it looked gorgeous on her... If someone have these boots please post mod pics and also if the canvas is not bleaching or something and is it hard to clean it...? Or should I wait for new season boots...? Did someone have an idea or saw what boots she is coming with for SS12, cause I saw only runway and platform sandals...


----------



## Petite1010

birkingal said:


> petite1010, I have the same problem! I ended up having a lookalike pair custom made.



I am not sure if we have high-quality specialists for custom made shoes here, so don't want to disappoint myself more, never try...

I am actually even more IT34, than IT35 so open-toe SS12 styles will be definitely big(. That's why I am two hands after boots))). My another option is Balmain shoes, their size 35 is ok for me, but their high heel killing me)))) So I am thinking between Balmain runway short suede version and Franklins...


----------



## flower71

juneping said:


> i checked out the renell jeans...they were so gorgy and i loved them so much...i didn't buy them tho....
> this pair is size 1. i couldn't buckle up the size 0 and the legs were very very tight.


you look really good, juneping! I know the sizing is weird but I really think you need to size up and get the waist tucked in (that's what I am doing and it'll be fine, IMO)...You got long beautiful legs, those Renells suit u so well...Hope you do get a pair!


----------



## hktaitai

your styling *Petite* :urock:


Petite1010 said:


> Here you are my dear gals! Style is very simple and unlined, but flowy silky material and print add some charm and I love the pockets))) Sorry for the bad quality pics


----------



## hktaitai

juneping said:


> i checked out the renell jeans...they were so gorgy and i loved them so much...i didn't buy them tho....
> this pair is size 1. i couldn't buckle up the size 0 and the legs were very very tight.



The Renell jeans look perfect on you *juneping*


----------



## Miss.Cherie

hopefully visiting the IM boutique today....


guess where I am? 8D


----------



## angelastoel

Havent posted outfits for a while, yesterday I wore my Agosto top from SS2010 (I actually have the same one as HK too in blue and pink)


----------



## hktaitai

angelastoel said:


> Havent posted outfits for a while, yesterday I wore my Agosto top from SS2010 (I actually have the same one as HK too in blue and pink)



Oh *angel* you lucky girl! I was unable to get this colour in my size, sob, sob..... But so glad to see you wear it well


----------



## hktaitai

miss.cherie said:


> hopefully visiting the im boutique today....
> 
> 
> Guess where i am? 8d



PARIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Coreena

juneping said:


> i checked out the renell jeans...they were so gorgy and i loved them so much...i didn't buy them tho....
> this pair is size 1. i couldn't buckle up the size 0 and the legs were very very tight.


wow june you look absolutely gorgeous ^^ how tall are you btw because if you are the same height as me I going to by the size 1 because they look perfect on you!


----------



## flower71

angelastoel said:


> Havent posted outfits for a while, yesterday I wore my Agosto top from SS2010 (I actually have the same one as HK too in blue and pink)


gorgeous!


----------



## Coreena

angelastoel said:


> Havent posted outfits for a while, yesterday I wore my Agosto top from SS2010 (I actually have the same one as HK too in blue and pink)


You look great as always angela ^^


----------



## am2022

I did cave in and ordered the Khaki franklins from my SA a month ago...

But i haven't taken it out of the box... so can't advise about wear and durability... maybe when i do, i will try and post mod pics

I do have the canvas dana that somehow have stood the test of time.. the canvas that Marant uses on her boots is very sturdy..

HTH!!!



Petite1010 said:


> Ladies, need your advise as well, still want a pair of Franklins in black, but thinking do I need that for autumn, winter season, I mean, because it's canvas...? But last year Ms Alt paired it with winter furs and it looked gorgeous on her... If someone have these boots please post mod pics and also if the canvas is not bleaching or something and is it hard to clean it...? Or should I wait for new season boots...? Did someone have an idea or saw what boots she is coming with for SS12, cause I saw only runway and platform sandals...


----------



## missty4

Would anyone happen to know how similar in fit this season's jacket is to the Baki jacket? I have a size 2 baki, and I know it's meant to be oversized, but usually I take a 0 for jackets and it feels maybe too oversized?

http://www.barneys.com/Grunge-Jacket/501353718,default,pd.html?cgid=BARNEYS

Baki: 





I guess on second look, the current season jacket has a more boxy fit versus Baki's slouchy shoulders. Hmm...


----------



## chicjean

angelastoel said:


> Havent posted outfits for a while, yesterday I wore my Agosto top from SS2010 (I actually have the same one as HK too in blue and pink)



So gorgeous!!! Love this on you!


----------



## chicjean

Jaded81 said:


> You mean the one I have? That is called Anthracite I think



Can I ask how much yours cost?? I found one on eBay, but I don't know really if the price is reasonable or not....


----------



## am2022

Marant's oversized jackets are really very generous in size...
I don't have the baki...  I can't recall my oversized jacket's name...
but its a size 1 and way too oversized.. hence i haven't worn it..

I would have loved a size 0.

I think with the Baki , you could have gone a size 0 as well, unless you are very tall which makes the silhouette longer/ taller...

You see my jacket falls right below the knee and might need some towering boots to offset the " overpowered" jacket look.

Its so different with Emmanuel .. with those mile long legs...
How tall are you missty?





missty4 said:


> Would anyone happen to know how similar in fit this season's jacket is to the Baki jacket? I have a size 2 baki, and I know it's meant to be oversized, but usually I take a 0 for jackets and it feels maybe too oversized?
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Grunge-Jacket/501353718,default,pd.html?cgid=BARNEYS
> 
> Baki:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess on second look, the current season jacket has a more boxy fit versus Baki's slouchy shoulders. Hmm...


----------



## am2022

love...
but can't really wear silk..
 i need at least 70% cotton , 100% even better..

so i guess im safe.... with all these pretty silk blouses  and dresses  that she makes...



angelastoel said:


> Havent posted outfits for a while, yesterday I wore my Agosto top from SS2010 (I actually have the same one as HK too in blue and pink)


----------



## missty4

amacasa said:


> Marant's oversized jackets are really very generous in size...
> I don't have the baki...  I can't recall my oversized jacket's name...
> but its a size 1 and way too oversized.. hence i haven't worn it..
> 
> I would have loved a size 0.
> 
> I think with the Baki , you could have gone a size 0 as well, unless you are very tall which makes the silhouette longer/ taller...
> 
> You see my jacket falls right below the knee and might need some towering boots to offset the " overpowered" jacket look.
> 
> Its so different with Emmanuel .. with those mile long legs...
> How tall are you missty?



You're up pretty early for Saturday  I tried on a jacket at Odessa in a size 1 from this season, and it was too big and boxy. I'm probably around the same height as you, 5'3"? Definitely need to wear heeled boots for it...


----------



## am2022

i see...

why don't you post mod pics of the baki coat missty... we would love to see it on you... wear it with your planned heeled bootie as well..

i know.. got up right before 6AM.
i think ive been drinking too much iced tea nowadays ..

either that or im getting older and hence, insomnia is setting in



missty4 said:


> You're up pretty early for Saturday  I tried on a jacket at Odessa in a size 1 from this season, and it was too big and boxy. I'm probably around the same height as you, 5'3"? Definitely need to wear heeled boots for it...


----------



## missty4

amacasa said:


> i see...
> 
> why don't you post mod pics of the baki coat missty... we would love to see it on you... wear it with your planned heeled bootie as well..
> 
> i know.. got up right before 6AM.
> i think ive been drinking too much iced tea nowadays ..
> 
> either that or im getting older and hence, insomnia is setting in



I feel you. I keep an odd sleep schedule too and sometimes the brain does not want to go into "sleep" mode when it should. Baki is at the dry cleaners at the moment, but will post when it returns! I also need to mod the Yosemite for you lovely IM fans too


----------



## am2022

ooh... yosemite... plus baki... can't wait!!!



missty4 said:


> I feel you. I keep an odd sleep schedule too and sometimes the brain does not want to go into "sleep" mode when it should. Baki is at the dry cleaners at the moment, but will post when it returns! I also need to mod the Yosemite for you lovely IM fans too


----------



## juneping

Jayne1 said:


> So why didn't you buy them?  They look great on you.
> 
> (I like your blog too -- I like everyone's blog here!)



thanks!!
i have a few things i want this season but couldn't make up my mind which works best in my wardrobe. (the ecru sweather, the studded collar dress in "trash red" and this renell jeans) i want to wait and see before another impulse purchase. oh i also wanted the cropped jeans in s/s12 shown in the fashion show....i don't want items that are too similar especially they are high ticket items. like i slept on the idea of lexy and bought it later...it was the best purchase i made. so that's why i didn't purchase last night.


----------



## juneping

Coreena said:


> wow june you look absolutely gorgeous ^^ how tall are you btw because if you are the same height as me I going to by the size 1 because they look perfect on you!



i am 5'7...inseam is about 30~31" (not that long for my height)


----------



## juneping

flower71 said:


> you look really good, juneping! I know the sizing is weird but I really think you need to size up and get the waist tucked in (that's what I am doing and it'll be fine, IMO)...You got long beautiful legs, those Renells suit u so well...Hope you do get a pair!





hktaitai said:


> The Renell jeans look perfect on you *juneping*



thank you ladies!!


----------



## juneping

chicjean said:


> Thanks
> 
> The fit is a little bit weird, but it works for me.
> 
> 
> PS: Been following your blog. LOVE your Leith leather leggings! I've been waiting for them to get marked down



from nordstrom?? their mark down is quite fabulous. mine was 40% off...i love nordstrom...too bad NYC doesn't have a nordstrom...their CS is the best among all.


----------



## juneping

Petite1010 said:


> Ladies, need your advise as well, still want a pair of Franklins in black, but thinking do I need that for autumn, winter season, I mean, because it's canvas...? But last year Ms Alt paired it with winter furs and it looked gorgeous on her... If someone have these boots please post mod pics and also if the canvas is not bleaching or something and is it hard to clean it...? Or should I wait for new season boots...? Did someone have an idea or saw what boots she is coming with for SS12, cause I saw only runway and platform sandals...



i thought i've seen a fashion shot of paris fashion show (someone famous) wore the franklins (it seemed cold weather)...and she looked great. i have the dana in dark green. i don't think i am going to wear them in the coldest months (jan/feb) but i think they are fine for other not so cold months. and there's leather lined inside the shoes.


----------



## am2022

june... with this thread moving like its on steroids... sorry to have missed your renell mod pic...

you look so fine in them!!! 

i suggest you please jump on them when they do go on sale!!



juneping said:


> i checked out the renell jeans...they were so gorgy and i loved them so much...i didn't buy them tho....
> this pair is size 1. i couldn't buckle up the size 0 and the legs were very very tight.


----------



## juneping

amacasa said:


> june... with this thread moving like its on steroids... sorry to have missed your renell mod pic...
> 
> you look so fine in them!!!
> 
> i suggest you please jump on them when they do go on sale!!



oh thanks ama!!
the SA told me this jeans would probably not go on sale. the sale might be in december. and i put my name down for the dickers next season. and they have or had cognac...all gone i guess. didn't see any dicker sitting around.

tonka - i will PM you the SA info later...or anyone needs the info...PM me and i will send the info. i like her...she's very nice. i had one last visit and i didn't like that one.....not sure why.


----------



## Jaded81

Just my luck! Oh well, thanks for the info anyways 



tonkamama said:


> *Jaded81 ~* Sorry for some miss-info..  Purple card is available for ordering online (just found out this morning...)...  however is only valid for US order....


----------



## Jaded81

I'm actually Malaysian, but am currently in Singapore because of my hubby. You definately have to visit Malaysia. Singapore cannot compare! 

Unfortunately no! Bleck! Sucks!!




Coreena said:


> Me too!
> 
> I miss singapore, seriously love all the locals they are always so nice and friendly.  Ive been really craving chicken satays from singapore, they serve up the best satays in the entire world!
> 
> Does Singapore have an IM store? I think from memory you said yes right? or am I wrong?


----------



## Jaded81

Oohhh hope it fits!! If not, you can always return it like you said 




tonkamama said:


> *Thank you ladies...  I know I can count on you stylish gals*
> 
> I had size 1 (NPA said it runs small) put in my basket for a while hoping it will go on sales....  however size 0 & 1 have been sold out since, today size 1 went back on so my heart was telling me to hit the "check out" button.  After reading the reviews from you ladies...  I thought it does not hurt to give it a try.  NAP has a great return policy so if it does not work, I can always return it without any worry.
> 
> *chicjean ~* I am not a skirt/dress person and I live in my jeans...  that explains why I'm also a serious jeans junkie, last time I count I must have over 70 pairs... and still buying:shame:.
> 
> I love CE... I will have one CE Grey leopard coming to me which later I found out I ordered the wrong size now my size has sold out, so this pair will go back leaving me no leopard jeans. ...  glad to know that wabi is coming, hope wabi fits me.
> 
> *juneping ~* you made a good point about buying jeans from other brands.  Reason I was draw to IM jeans with leather trim cus I I can see myself pairing it with my " Hoani" & "Lexy" jacket since Lexy has leather trims as well.  Plus...  I can pair it with my Balenciaga & Rick Ownes leather jackets.  I hope if I am lucky enough I can get it on sales.
> 
> *hktaitai ~* You can tell I am so much in love with the leather trim....
> 
> *tb-purselover ~* Yes I recall I saw your mod picture wearing your Wabi...no wonder I was attracted to this Wabi when I saw it on NAP cus in the back of my mind I knew I saw it somewhere and appearing to me.  I am going to search for your mod pic again.


----------



## Jaded81

Thank you so much!!!




Petite1010 said:


> Hi gals!!! I was not able to check the thread for the couple of days, my youngest got ill and too much work and now almost 15 pages!!! Our thread is the fastest for sure I bet!!! So many gorgeous pictures!!!
> 
> *Chicjean, Flower *- Renells are perfect on you both!!! I wish I could be as tall as you!!!Isabeli Fontana nervously smoking in the corner in her Renells for sure
> 
> *Jayne*, the necklace is gorgeous, now I want one in silver !!!
> 
> *HKtaitai!* Leon is very stylish piece!!! Paired with simple blue jeans and Anielas it's so hot!!! Try with skinnies, that will be a perfect match and tease us with mod pics, IM queen
> 
> *Jaded*, you look great! Lexy is such an easy styling piece, enjoy it!!!
> 
> *Brigitte*, Fred is for years for sure, such a classic, warm and cozy piece!!! Congrats!!!
> 
> Gals, thanks for all the pictures!!! You are the best!!!


----------



## Jaded81

Oh wow, the dress looks gorgeous on you!!! Can't wait for the new mod pics!!!




Petite1010 said:


> Here you are my dear gals! Style is very simple and unlined, but flowy silky material and print add some charm and I love the pockets))) Sorry for the bad quality pics


----------



## Jaded81

I think you should get it! It looks amazing on you!!!!



juneping said:


> i checked out the renell jeans...they were so gorgy and i loved them so much...i didn't buy them tho....
> this pair is size 1. i couldn't buckle up the size 0 and the legs were very very tight.


----------



## Jaded81

Love that outfit!! Very stylish as always!!



angelastoel said:


> Havent posted outfits for a while, yesterday I wore my Agosto top from SS2010 (I actually have the same one as HK too in blue and pink)


----------



## Jaded81

I paid EUR335 or USD480 for mine, inclusive of shipping. Maybe others here can chime in with the prices of their Lexys?





chicjean said:


> Can I ask how much yours cost?? I found one on eBay, but I don't know really if the price is reasonable or not....


----------



## juneping

the lexy: retail is $428+tax


----------



## Jaded81

At the rate this thread is going, there is going to be an *Isabel Marant clothes & accessories! Part II *thread soon!  hehe


----------



## Jaded81

How much is tax in the States?



juneping said:


> the lexy: retail is $428+tax


----------



## juneping

Jaded81 said:


> How much is tax in the States?



ny is 8.725% very steep
each state is different. NJ is 0%


----------



## juneping

Jaded81 said:


> I think you should get it! It looks amazing on you!!!!



thanks!!


----------



## Jaded81

Whoops, I mean EUR335 or $462,29 USD (paypal conversion)


----------



## Jaded81

Ahhh ok.. that is about the same price as what I paid for mine (with NY tax)




juneping said:


> ny is 8.725% very steep
> each state is different. NJ is 0%


----------



## chicjean

juneping said:


> from nordstrom?? their mark down is quite fabulous. mine was 40% off...i love nordstrom...too bad NYC doesn't have a nordstrom...their CS is the best among all.



Yes, from Nordstrom. I need to track down a pair... 





Jaded81 said:


> I paid EUR335 or USD480 for mine, inclusive of shipping. Maybe others here can chime in with the prices of their Lexys?






juneping said:


> the lexy: retail is $428+tax



Thank you both! I found one on eBay but it's $600 and I'm a little hesitant to go for it without trying it on since most eBay is final sale...


----------



## Jaded81

Oh wow, that is pretty expensive!!!



chicjean said:


> Yes, from Nordstrom. I need to track down a pair...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you both! I found one on eBay but it's $600 and I'm a little hesitant to go for it without trying it on since most eBay is final sale...


----------



## chicjean

Jaded81 said:


> Oh wow, that is pretty expensive!!!



My thoughts exactly, which is why I'm glad I asked what it was originally. I think I'm going to keep looking, I don't have a very good feeling about the seller either.


----------



## juneping

chicjean said:


> My thoughts exactly, which is why I'm glad I asked what it was originally. I think I'm going to keep looking, I don't have a very good feeling about the seller either.



it's sold out everywhere and that's why those ebay sellers jacked up the price. keep checking barneys or get to a local barneys store phone# and see if there's any returns.


----------



## chicjean

juneping said:


> it's sold out everywhere and that's why those ebay sellers jacked up the price. keep checking barneys or get to a local barneys store phone# and see if there's any returns.



I'll have to phone around. There is no Barney's or any other place that carries IM in my state or any of the surrounding states. Next time I visit LA or NYC I'll have to check it out. Thanks, juneping


----------



## juneping

chicjean said:


> I'll have to phone around. There is no Barney's or any other place that carries IM in my state or any of the surrounding states. Next time I visit LA or NYC I'll have to check it out. Thanks, juneping



call barneys, i think it's 1800 #...and talk to someone and have them track one for you. when i saw the lexy was available online...i called to order b/c i lost my barneys card. the lady on the phone was able to locate one for me in the store. they have the capacity to do so...if they said no..it only meant they were too lazy to do so.


----------



## Miss.Cherie

Today at the Rue Jacob boutique...

I went in, and a lovely SA came up to me straight away asking if I was looking for anything particular ( at first we spoke in french, then I ran out of words and started in english, thank god haha. ) I said, ankle boots, then asked about the dickers, dixies, and the new chelsea style. She apologised and told me they had sold out of all! Except for the new chelsea style in calf skin thats pointy, which really is not for me. At this point I was probably looking very depressed that they didn't have any! But then, she said she would go check out back. And came back with a box. THEY WERE IN MY SIZE! At this point I was so happy..

But what was it she brought out? You'll find out when I can be bothered to take pictures.

Also in Paris I'm absolutely loving Claudie Pierlot. I found the sweetest coat, hopefully will go pick it up tomorrow. Love Paris!


----------



## mercer

You look so pretty (as usual!).




angelastoel said:


> Havent posted outfits for a while, yesterday I wore my Agosto top from SS2010 (I actually have the same one as HK too in blue and pink)


----------



## Isabelfan

amacasa said:


> flower... no don't get that wine... you shouldn't be drinking without me...
> 
> anyhow, my latest purchase!!!
> 
> i'm a shoe magnet... can't resist shoes.. can't think clearly when it comes to shoes...
> 
> i now have these poppys in red, black and cobalt blue... i think im done for now!!!



Hey are these big to size? I'm a 39 (with some space for socks). Would 39 fit me too with these?  need advice


----------



## Isabelfan

mercer said:


> Thanks, sweetie!  It's so hard to turn things down (especially if they are pretty IM!).  But I'm trying to buy only the things I loooooove!  Believe me, I have a closet of expensive mistakes I'm trying to learn from!



Oh me too! I have many pieces that I haven't worn yet. Guess I need to be more discerning when I buy. But then maybe its cos I keep going back to the same IM tshirts and jackets and boots that I wear all the time! Haha! I love IM! Amortizing them to the number of times I've worn them, think it makes them pretty good value!


----------



## tonkamama

Miss.Cherie said:


> Today at the Rue Jacob boutique...
> 
> I went in, and a lovely SA came up to me straight away asking if I was looking for anything particular ( at first we spoke in french, then I ran out of words and started in english, thank god haha. ) I said, ankle boots, then asked about the dickers, dixies, and the new chelsea style. She apologised and told me they had sold out of all! Except for the new chelsea style in calf skin thats pointy, which really is not for me. At this point I was probably looking very depressed that they didn't have any! But then, she said she would go check out back. And came back with a box. THEY WERE IN MY SIZE! At this point I was so happy..
> 
> But what was it she brought out? You'll find out when I can be bothered to take pictures.
> 
> Also in Paris I'm absolutely loving Claudie Pierlot. I found the sweetest coat, hopefully will go pick it up tomorrow. Love Paris!


Wow...  must be dicker boots you been waiting for???....  please post pic I just cannot wait!!


----------



## tonkamama

amacasa said:


> I did cave in and ordered the Khaki franklins from my SA a month ago...
> 
> But i haven't taken it out of the box... so can't advise about wear and durability... maybe when i do, i will try and post mod pics
> 
> I do have the canvas dana that somehow have stood the test of time.. the canvas that Marant uses on her boots is very sturdy..
> 
> HTH!!!


Dear amacasa...  May I have a request??  Would you please kind enough to take a picutre post all your IM shoes / boots / sandals ...love to see them all!!  TIA


----------



## tonkamama

missty4 said:


> Would anyone happen to know how similar in fit this season's jacket is to the Baki jacket? I have a size 2 baki, and I know it's meant to be oversized, but usually I take a 0 for jackets and it feels maybe too oversized?
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Grunge-Jacket/501353718,default,pd.html?cgid=BARNEYS
> 
> Baki:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess on second look, the current season jacket has a more boxy fit versus Baki's slouchy shoulders. Hmm...


*missty4 ~* I tried on the size 0 which fits nicely with an oversize look..but not overly HUGE.  Beautiful jacket!!  BTW I am 5'7".  However this jacket is very itchy if you have sensitive skin unless you wear some "protective" long sleeves shirt underneath it.


----------



## Chanel 0407

Yes, I am with Tonkamama I would love to see your IM shoe collection. 



amacasa said:


> I did cave in and ordered the Khaki franklins from my SA a month ago...
> 
> But i haven't taken it out of the box... so can't advise about wear and durability... maybe when i do, i will try and post mod pics
> 
> I do have the canvas dana that somehow have stood the test of time.. the canvas that Marant uses on her boots is very sturdy..
> 
> HTH!!!


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> oh thanks ama!!
> the SA told me this jeans would probably not go on sale. the sale might be in december. and i put my name down for the dickers next season. and they have or had cognac...all gone i guess. didn't see any dicker sitting around.
> 
> tonka - i will PM you the SA info later...or anyone needs the info...PM me and i will send the info. i like her...she's very nice. i had one last visit and i didn't like that one.....not sure why.


*Juneping...*thanks I got it...we are the same height (5'7") but I think you are skinner than I am... 


*Dear all ~ *

Today I tried on the Renell, beautiful pants, but I had a little problem....  yes I had to size up to 1, but I felt jeans are tight on the bottom of legs... and too big around my waist & hip area.  SA suggested taken in, but I do not feel comfortable where my calves are...   I am confirm now that certain IM designs of jeans do not fit me well.  I will stick with printed IM jeans more given in fabric.  Hope my Wabi leopard-print will fit me when it arrives.


----------



## chicjean

juneping said:


> call barneys, i think it's 1800 #...and talk to someone and have them track one for you. when i saw the lexy was available online...i called to order b/c i lost my barneys card. the lady on the phone was able to locate one for me in the store. they have the capacity to do so...if they said no..it only meant they were too lazy to do so.



Good to know, thank you! I'll definitely keep everyone posted 




Miss.Cherie said:


> Today at the Rue Jacob boutique...
> 
> I went in, and a lovely SA came up to me straight away asking if I was looking for anything particular ( at first we spoke in french, then I ran out of words and started in english, thank god haha. ) I said, ankle boots, then asked about the dickers, dixies, and the new chelsea style. She apologised and told me they had sold out of all! Except for the new chelsea style in calf skin thats pointy, which really is not for me. At this point I was probably looking very depressed that they didn't have any! But then, she said she would go check out back. And came back with a box. THEY WERE IN MY SIZE! At this point I was so happy..
> 
> But what was it she brought out? You'll find out when I can be bothered to take pictures.
> 
> Also in Paris I'm absolutely loving Claudie Pierlot. I found the sweetest coat, hopefully will go pick it up tomorrow. Love Paris!



Can't wait to see what you got!!!! :snack:





tonkamama said:


> Dear amacasa...  May I have a request??  Would you please kind enough to take a picutre post all your IM shoes / boots / sandals ...love to see them all!!  TIA



Yes, please!!!




tonkamama said:


> *Juneping...*thanks I got it...we are the same height (5'7") but I think you are skinner than I am...
> 
> 
> *Dear all ~ *
> 
> Today I tried on the Renell, beautiful pants, but I had a little problem....  yes I had to size up to 1, but I felt jeans are tight on the bottom of legs... and too big around my waist & hip area.  SA suggested taken in, but I do not feel comfortable where my calves are...   I am confirm now that certain IM designs of jeans do not fit me well.  I will stick with printed IM jeans more given in fabric.  Hope my Wabi leopard-print will fit me when it arrives.



Sad to hear they didn't fit you  Definitely post mod shots/tell us about the fit of the Wabi!!!


----------



## juneping

ladies....i need your input.

i am looking at these few items...and wonder which one is a MUST...pls help me pick and if you can let me know what your thoughts are...


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> ladies....i need your input.
> 
> i am looking at these few items...and wonder which one is a MUST...pls help me pick and if you can let me know what your thoughts are...
> cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/170868/170868_in_l.jpgcache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/164281/164281_in_l.jpgmatchesfashion.com/pws/images/catalogue/products/isa-b-mendy_cre/xlarge/isa-b-mendy_cre_1.jpg


*Juneping...* even tho I feel Renell is not for me, but see them in person (all three pieces), I would say Renell will be more wearable for you esp you are in NY...  you can pair it with your RO jackets etc. etc.  If you can only pick one....my vote goes to *Renell*.


----------



## cinderbellas

Lexy Jacket - Size 1 - Bordeaux - Barneys Chicago this afternoon.


----------



## hktaitai

juneping said:


> ladies....i need your input.
> 
> i am looking at these few items...and wonder which one is a MUST...pls help me pick and if you can let me know what your thoughts are...
> [/IMG]





tonkamama said:


> *Juneping...* even tho I feel Renell is not for me, but see them in person (all three pieces), I would say Renell will be more wearable for you esp you are in NY...  you can pair it with your RO jackets etc. etc.  If you can only pick one....my vote goes to *Renell*.



*juneping* I completely agree with *tonka*  Plus, your earlier mod pic does show that the *Renells* are made _for_ you


----------



## Coreena

I agree with the other ladies, renells all the way ^^ they look perfect on you! x


----------



## Petite1010

tb-purselover said:


> I think I am mostly done for this season. I have everything I want. I wanted the Renell jeans, but I don't need them. They are already sold out in my size. The only other thing is the Ginko blouse in ecru and some accessories. Again, not a need, just a want. But I don't want to pay full price and most likely they won't make it to the first markdown in my size.
> 
> However, I already pre-ordered for s/s12 the Maggy top, pepito embroidered jeans and ipa jeans. I want a few other things too, but want to wait to see them IRL.


I think am also almostly done for this season too, but really need Zappy silver-plated leather belt in my life and still searching for Maeva in cream


----------



## juneping

source: http://heycrazy.wordpress.com/2010/07/26/fashion-greats-isabel-marant-emmanuelle-alt/
she looked so bad a**...just had to share this pic with her fans...


----------



## Petite1010

*Chicjean, TB-purselover, Jayne, Mercer, Flower, Ama, HK, Jaded*, sorry if I miss someone - THANKS A LOT GALS!!! Though the pictures were not that good you still so generous for compliments!!! You are the best!!! :kiss:


----------



## Petite1010

juneping said:


> i checked out the renell jeans...they were so gorgy and i loved them so much...i didn't buy them tho....
> this pair is size 1. i couldn't buckle up the size 0 and the legs were very very tight.


I like how Renell fit you Juneping, probably the skinniest style this season!!! I say take it together with ecru top, Mendy if I I am not mistaken!!! Perfect match


----------



## Petite1010

angelastoel said:


> Havent posted outfits for a while, yesterday I wore my Agosto top from SS2010 (I actually have the same one as HK too in blue and pink)


Angela, you are gorgeous as always, I really like the way you style your Marant items, I am "black" girl I say and cannot do anything with me buying mostly blacks, and mixing with whites and rarely blues/reds. So you are very inspiring to me))) I definitely need Maeva in cream to go out of my box this winter!!!!!:lolots:


----------



## Petite1010

amacasa said:


> I did cave in and ordered the Khaki franklins from my SA a month ago...
> 
> But i haven't taken it out of the box... so can't advise about wear and durability... maybe when i do, i will try and post mod pics
> 
> I do have the canvas dana that somehow have stood the test of time.. the canvas that Marant uses on her boots is very sturdy..
> 
> HTH!!!


Ama, I need mod pics of your Franklins!!!!!! Please!!!!! I want them badly, but not sure if they are ok with my height and also probably will be big, knowing how pointed is the toe. You will make my day if post mod pics!!!! I cannot decide without you sister:girlwhack:!!!


----------



## Petite1010

juneping said:


> i thought i've seen a fashion shot of paris fashion show (someone famous) wore the franklins (it seemed cold weather)...and she looked great. i have the dana in dark green. i don't think i am going to wear them in the coldest months (jan/feb) but i think they are fine for other not so cold months. and there's leather lined inside the shoes.



Thanks Juneping i think you also mean Ms Alt, she rocked them last winter!!! Actually she rocked both Franklins and Danas!!! She is my STAR!!!


----------



## Petite1010

juneping said:


> the lexy: retail is $428+tax


OMG ladies, the prices are so different in every country... Probably I am the luckiest here to buy my Lexy for only 330$ converting from 212GBP from NAP. I need to buy all stocks of Marant and then resell it to you to save your money


----------



## am2022

I agree renell... Most iconic of the 3!!!


----------



## Petite1010

Miss.Cherie said:


> Today at the Rue Jacob boutique...
> 
> I went in, and a lovely SA came up to me straight away asking if I was looking for anything particular ( at first we spoke in french, then I ran out of words and started in english, thank god haha. ) I said, ankle boots, then asked about the dickers, dixies, and the new chelsea style. She apologised and told me they had sold out of all! Except for the new chelsea style in calf skin thats pointy, which really is not for me. At this point I was probably looking very depressed that they didn't have any! But then, she said she would go check out back. And came back with a box. THEY WERE IN MY SIZE! At this point I was so happy..
> 
> But what was it she brought out? You'll find out when I can be bothered to take pictures.
> 
> Also in Paris I'm absolutely loving Claudie Pierlot. I found the sweetest coat, hopefully will go pick it up tomorrow. Love Paris!


Oh, you are such a lucky girl!!! that's my dream too,,  I am postponing my Paris trip for half a year or even more... Every time I am almost purchased a ticket, there is a reason to postpone: children, school, business trip, relatives, work load, etc, but Ms Marant is calling me!!!! I wish my dream come true till the end of year, will try my best!!!


----------



## Petite1010

tonkamama said:


> Dear amacasa...  May I have a request??  Would you please kind enough to take a picutre post all your IM shoes / boots / sandals ...love to see them all!!  TIA


WAITING !!!!!!


----------



## Petite1010

tonkamama said:


> *Juneping...*thanks I got it...we are the same height (5'7") but I think you are skinner than I am...
> 
> 
> *Dear all ~ *
> 
> Today I tried on the Renell, beautiful pants, but I had a little problem....  yes I had to size up to 1, but I felt jeans are tight on the bottom of legs... and too big around my waist & hip area.  SA suggested taken in, but I do not feel comfortable where my calves are...   I am confirm now that certain IM designs of jeans do not fit me well.  I will stick with printed IM jeans more given in fabric.  Hope my Wabi leopard-print will fit me when it arrives.


Tonka, me too, waiting for your Wabis and mod pics)))!!!


----------



## Miss.Cherie

I also agree, definitely the Renells! When I saw them in the boutique yesterday I loved them, and so soft too!

I'll post pictures when I'm back (don't want to leave!)


----------



## Petite1010

juneping said:


> heycrazy.files.wordpress.com/2010/07/isabelm.jpg?w=600&h=784
> source: http://heycrazy.wordpress.com/2010/07/26/fashion-greats-isabel-marant-emmanuelle-alt/
> she looked so bad a**...just had to share this pic with her fans...


OMG she is wearing Fulber, I need this blazer in my life!!!!! Oh, how much I love her!!!


----------



## Coreena

juneping said:


> heycrazy.files.wordpress.com/2010/07/isabelm.jpg?w=600&h=784
> source: http://heycrazy.wordpress.com/2010/07/26/fashion-greats-isabel-marant-emmanuelle-alt/
> she looked so bad a**...just had to share this pic with her fans...


hardcore!  I would kill to have that jacket, really loving the leather lapel


----------



## Coreena

Miss.Cherie said:


> I also agree, definitely the Renells! When I saw them in the boutique yesterday I loved them, and so soft too!
> 
> I'll post pictures when I'm back (don't want to leave!)


did you buy the renells miss.cherie?


----------



## tonkamama

Miss.Cherie said:


> I also agree, definitely the Renells! When I saw them in the boutique yesterday I loved them, and so soft too!
> 
> I'll post pictures when I'm back (don't want to leave!)


*Miss.Cherie ~* I just read your blog...  I like all the pairing you got out there...  esp the black dickers, I want a pair next Spring!!


----------



## Miss.Cherie

No sadly not Coreena. I've spent too much this trip already...  Well am about to, just going to claudie pierlot shortly to hopefully get the coat, the jumpers, and tops. heehee.

Why thank you tonkamama, sadly yesterday they didn't have a pair of black dickers in sight, however also next spring I hope to get a pair! 

I'm wearing my new boots today.. they're quite tight but they should stretch (clue - they're suede)


----------



## Miss.Cherie

edit - I meant post pictures of the boots


----------



## hktaitai

Petite1010 said:


> I like how Renell fit you Juneping, probably the skinniest style this season!!! I say take it together with ecru top, Mendy if I I am not mistaken!!! Perfect match



I second *petite*  *juneping* you rock the Renell and the ecru Mendy will def look perfect on you too


----------



## Petite1010

My hubby went fishing, so gals, night out postponed as well as mod pics with louboutins & furs)))) But here you are another today's look to go with children to the Mall to have some ice cream and fun instead))) paired with Keni and Zanotti boots


----------



## angelastoel

Petite1010 said:


> Angela, you are gorgeous as always, I really like the way you style your Marant items, I am "black" girl I say and cannot do anything with me buying mostly blacks, and mixing with whites and rarely blues/reds. So you are very inspiring to me))) I definitely need Maeva in cream to go out of my box this winter!!!!!:lolots:



a few years ago I also wore only blacks and I suddenly looked at my closet and realised almost everything was black, for me the reason was I always thought it would look great with everything, but now I had little to no variation. So, the last few years I am on a black ban which worked out great for me!


----------



## Jaded81

Oh wow, I am so jealous.. wish I was in Paris too!!! Can't wait to see the pics! 




Miss.Cherie said:


> Today at the Rue Jacob boutique...
> 
> I went in, and a lovely SA came up to me straight away asking if I was looking for anything particular ( at first we spoke in french, then I ran out of words and started in english, thank god haha. ) I said, ankle boots, then asked about the dickers, dixies, and the new chelsea style. She apologised and told me they had sold out of all! Except for the new chelsea style in calf skin thats pointy, which really is not for me. At this point I was probably looking very depressed that they didn't have any! But then, she said she would go check out back. And came back with a box. THEY WERE IN MY SIZE! At this point I was so happy..
> 
> But what was it she brought out? You'll find out when I can be bothered to take pictures.
> 
> Also in Paris I'm absolutely loving Claudie Pierlot. I found the sweetest coat, hopefully will go pick it up tomorrow. Love Paris!


----------



## Jaded81

I love all 3, but I agree with the rest of the girls... you NEED to get the jeans. It looks fab on you and you have the spunk to carry it off!! 




juneping said:


> ladies....i need your input.
> 
> i am looking at these few items...and wonder which one is a MUST...pls help me pick and if you can let me know what your thoughts are...


----------



## Jaded81

Awh sorry to hear that your girls night got cancelled... but on the flip slide, love the tough girl look of the Keni + leopard dress!!




Petite1010 said:


> My hubby went fishing, so gals, night out postponed as well as mod pics with louboutins & furs)))) But here you are another today's look to go with children to the Mall to have some ice cream and fun instead))) paired with Keni and Zanotti boots


----------



## Jaded81

OMG I totally love this pic... you're right... she looks soooo bad ***!!!!




juneping said:


> source: http://heycrazy.wordpress.com/2010/07/26/fashion-greats-isabel-marant-emmanuelle-alt/
> she looked so bad a**...just had to share this pic with her fans...


----------



## angelastoel

here another way how I combined the jordan jacket, I tend to use beige colours, but this time I added blue colours


----------



## flower71

Petite1010 said:


> Thanks Juneping i think you also mean Ms Alt, she rocked them last winter!!! Actually she rocked both Franklins and Danas!!! She is my STAR!!!


You are right *, petite 1010!* I thought of E Alt last winter too...They looked so good on her, made me want a pair so bad...!


----------



## flower71

tonkamama said:


> *Miss.Cherie ~* I just read your blog...  I like all the pairing you got out there...  *esp the black dickers*, I want a pair next Spring!!


On my list too...
Can't wait to see what you got Miss.Cherie...I love the retro look of Claudie Pierlot's clothes...Have to post mod pics with IM and other designers, please??


----------



## flower71

angelastoel said:


> here another way how I combined the jordan jacket, I tend to use beige colours, but this time I added blue colours


pretty as usual, angela! This pic reminds me I should be out on a walk but I am stuck with DD who's taking her nap and I am meant to be sorting out my papers, lol!


----------



## angelastoel

there is a light coloured flana jacket on marktplaats (a dutch auction site) it is a size 3, but I remember a lot of lady's here were looking for it.

here


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> *Juneping...* even tho I feel Renell is not for me, but see them in person (all three pieces), I would say Renell will be more wearable for you esp you are in NY...  you can pair it with your RO jackets etc. etc.  If you can only pick one....my vote goes to *Renell*.





hktaitai said:


> *juneping* I completely agree with *tonka*  Plus, your earlier mod pic does show that the *Renells* are made _for_ you





Coreena said:


> I agree with the other ladies, renells all the way ^^ they look perfect on you! x





Petite1010 said:


> I like how Renell fit you Juneping, probably the skinniest style this season!!! I say take it together with ecru top, Mendy if I I am not mistaken!!! Perfect match





amacasa said:


> I agree renell... Most iconic of the 3!!!





hktaitai said:


> I second *petite*  *juneping* you rock the Renell and the ecru Mendy will def look perfect on you too





Jaded81 said:


> I love all 3, but I agree with the rest of the girls... you NEED to get the jeans. It looks fab on you and you have the spunk to carry it off!!



thanks ladies for your input!!
i had my heart set on the dress but at that time i didn't notice the renells yet. the jeans will last longer and more versatile in my wardrobe....so i will get the renells and post pix when i get them.


----------



## Jaded81

Woohoo! Can't wait to see how you pair it!!!! 




juneping said:


> thanks ladies for your input!!
> i had my heart set on the dress but at that time i didn't notice the renells yet. the jeans will last longer and more versatile in my wardrobe....so i will get the renells and post pix when i get them.


----------



## juneping

Petite1010 said:


> Angela, you are gorgeous as always, I really like the way you style your Marant items, I am "black" girl I say and cannot do anything with me buying mostly blacks, and mixing with whites and rarely blues/reds. So you are very inspiring to me))) I definitely need Maeva in cream to go out of my box this winter!!!!!:lolots:


i am also a "black" girl too...but after buying a couple of marant stuff...the wardrobe becomes more colorful.



Petite1010 said:


> Thanks Juneping i think you also mean Ms Alt, she rocked them last winter!!! Actually she rocked both Franklins and Danas!!! She is my STAR!!!


yes...she's the one i meant 
love her style...


----------



## Miss.Cherie

flower71 said:


> On my list too...
> Can't wait to see what you got Miss.Cherie...I love the retro look of Claudie Pierlot's clothes...Have to post mod pics with IM and other designers, please??



Yes I promise!

I got the coat today... I love it so much. Also have the catalogue so I can order more stuff  Saw some very cut shirts with peter pan collars and heart prints. Everything in their shop is so me. And also Maje and Sandro are very interesting. I feel like going back to england I won't be able to shop there.. so boring compared to paris!


----------



## Coreena

angelastoel said:


> there is a light coloured flana jacket on marktplaats (a dutch auction site) it is a size 3, but I remember a lot of lady's here were looking for it.
> 
> here


thanks for letting us know angela  might be a little big. I can't read it, can you tell me what is the asking price or the latest bid price? thanks x


----------



## Coreena

Miss.Cherie said:


> Yes I promise!
> 
> I got the coat today... I love it so much. Also have the catalogue so I can order more stuff  Saw some very cut shirts with peter pan collars and heart prints. Everything in their shop is so me. And also Maje and Sandro are very interesting. I feel like going back to england I won't be able to shop there.. so boring compared to paris!


Oooo cant wait to see your coat ^^ and your mystery IM boots  are they monys?


----------



## Miss.Cherie

just saw renells again on NAP.

In paris I recall seeing them and reading the price was 250 euros or something like that.. yet on NAP they are a lot more.. like 660 dollars.

maybe they priced it wrong in the boutique, or there is a massive price increase online/abroad?


----------



## Coreena

juneping said:


> i am also a "black" girl too...but after buying a couple of marant stuff...the wardrobe becomes more colorful.
> 
> 
> yes...she's the one i meant
> love her style...


cant wait to see them June, great choice! You will get a lot of wear out of them. They are so special, one of a kind!


----------



## juneping

Miss.Cherie said:


> just saw renells again on NAP.
> 
> In paris I recall seeing them and reading the price was 250 euros or something like that.. yet on NAP they are a lot more.. like 660 dollars.
> 
> maybe they priced it wrong in the boutique, or there is a massive price increase online/abroad?



i read a blog...it said 430 euro....mn....may be you should get them?


----------



## Coreena

Miss.Cherie said:


> just saw renells again on NAP.
> 
> In paris I recall seeing them and reading the price was 250 euros or something like that.. yet on NAP they are a lot more.. like 660 dollars.
> 
> maybe they priced it wrong in the boutique, or there is a massive price increase online/abroad?


i think there is massive price difference miss.cherie.... if I were to buy renells from NAP uk it would cost me £312


----------



## Coreena

I agree with June, you should definitely get them! thats such a bargain!


----------



## Miss.Cherie

juneping - 

maybe I read wrong, who knows. I wish I could get them! But I worry I have already stepped over my budget, although my family and I are renting an apartment to save money on the hotel front, so more for shopping!

Found a nifty skirt in american apparel ( I know, in France! tsk tsk.) But it will go with many things. Also saving the last of my budget to pop into chanel. (Trying to find a new necklace, my other one broke  )

however if I dont find a necklace, I might have to get them


----------



## Coreena

Oops sorry Jade, thought you were singaporean  Well if you live in Malaysia then you can definitely still enjoy IM jackets  






Jaded81 said:


> I'm actually Malaysian, but am currently in Singapore because of my hubby. You definately have to visit Malaysia. Singapore cannot compare!
> 
> Unfortunately no! Bleck! Sucks!!


----------



## angelastoel

Coreena said:


> thanks for letting us know angela  might be a little big. I can't read it, can you tell me what is the asking price or the latest bid price? thanks x



on the right side you can see the bids, there is one for 800 and one for 1000 euro


----------



## chicjean

juneping said:


> ladies....i need your input.
> 
> i am looking at these few items...and wonder which one is a MUST...pls help me pick and if you can let me know what your thoughts are...
> cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/170868/170868_in_l.jpgcache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/164281/164281_in_l.jpgmatchesfashion.com/pws/images/catalogue/products/isa-b-mendy_cre/xlarge/isa-b-mendy_cre_1.jpg



I'm a little late, but I see you decided to get the Renells! Definitely post mod pics, I think you made a fantastic choice! I've been wearing mine tons 




Petite1010 said:


> My hubby went fishing, so gals, night out postponed as well as mod pics with louboutins & furs)))) But here you are another today's look to go with children to the Mall to have some ice cream and fun instead))) paired with Keni and Zanotti boots



Love this!!!




angelastoel said:


> here another way how I combined the jordan jacket, I tend to use beige colours, but this time I added blue colours



So gorgeous, as always! Love those blue pants!


----------



## Jaded81

Thanks for sharing! 

Why is it always so hard to find any Isabel Marant items in a size 0!!  





angelastoel said:


> there is a light coloured flana jacket on marktplaats (a dutch auction site) it is a size 3, but I remember a lot of lady's here were looking for it.
> 
> here


----------



## angelastoel

Jaded81 said:


> Thanks for sharing!
> 
> Why is it always so hard to find any Isabel Marant items in a size 0!!



I have the same feeling, the smaller items always get sold out first and are always sold for more on ebay


----------



## juneping

Petite1010 said:


> My hubby went fishing, so gals, night out postponed as well as mod pics with louboutins & furs)))) But here you are another today's look to go with children to the Mall to have some ice cream and fun instead))) paired with Keni and Zanotti boots



love the look. the dress is so easy to mix and match...great buy!!


----------



## am2022

Petite, tonka , Chanel and the rest of IM loving /addicted gals: 
I promise to try and take pics once the cobalt poppy arrives!!!

Petite, Please do get the franklins ... Before it's too late!

Yay!! June renells will be awesome! B

Petite.. Love the mod pics... Can't wait for more and hope you find your cream maeva soon!!!

Hktaitai , coreena.... Maeva mod pics not ready yet???? 


QUOTE=Petite1010;20199230]Ama, I need mod pics of your Franklins!!!!!! Please!!!!! I want them badly, but not sure if they are ok with my height and also probably will be big, knowing how pointed is the toe. You will make my day if post mod pics!!!! I cannot decide without you sister:girlwhack:!!![/QUOTE]


----------



## KristyDarling

Just wanted to say HEEEEY ladies!!  I've been MIA due to being out of town on business, but it was great to come back to pages and pages of IM chatter! I still have at least 10 pages to read! Totally not caught up yet! But re: the pages I did see....just wanted to congratulate *Flower71* and *chicjean* on ROCKING the Renells (you are rare birds! Very few of us can pull those off so beautifully!) and congrats to *hktaitai *on the GORGEY Leon!! 

Also, I don't know if this has been discussed yet but my Diani Boutique SA confirmed for me that the ONLY embellished jacket that will be available next spring is that red/blue/white one in look 9 from the runway show, but they're not even going to order it because it was so exceedingly expensive. Which was fine with me because I didn't feel the love for that particular jacket, but this news crushed my hopes that there might be a long-sleeved version of those cool vests from the runway....so, we will probably need to wait another year for the famous IM embellished jackets!  

I'm looking forward to coming back tonight to get more caught up on this thread!


----------



## chicjean

KristyDarling said:


> Just wanted to say HEEEEY ladies!!  I've been MIA due to being out of town on business, but it was great to come back to pages and pages of IM chatter! I still have at least 10 pages to read! Totally not caught up yet! But re: the pages I did see....just wanted to congratulate *Flower71* and *chicjean* on ROCKING the Renells (you are rare birds! Very few of us can pull those off so beautifully!) and congrats to *hktaitai *on the GORGEY Leon!!



Hey, thank you!!!


----------



## Jayne1

missty4 said:


> Would anyone happen to know how similar in fit this season's jacket is to the Baki jacket? I have a size 2 baki, and I know it's meant to be oversized, but usually I take a 0 for jackets and it feels maybe too oversized?
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Grunge-Jacket/501353718,default,pd.html?cgid=BARNEYS
> 
> Baki:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess on second look, the current season jacket has a more boxy fit versus Baki's slouchy shoulders. Hmm...


I have tried on that Kobby Grunge jacket 3 times... I just can't get it to work for me.  It's very boxy, with no shape whatsoever.  I love boyfriend styles and over sized, but this one is awkward. It's just wide.


----------



## Miss.Cherie

KristyDarling said:


> Also, I don't know if this has been discussed yet but my Diani Boutique SA confirmed for me that the ONLY embellished jacket that will be available next spring is that red/blue/white one in look 9 from the runway show, but they're not even going to order it because it was so exceedingly expensive. Which was fine with me because I didn't feel the love for that particular jacket, but this news crushed my hopes that there might be a long-sleeved version of those cool vests from the runway....so, we will probably need to wait another year for the famous IM embellished jackets!
> 
> I'm looking forward to coming back tonight to get more caught up on this thread!



While in rue jacob I saw a pailettes jacket in silver..

it was amazing  but then I saw the price, and since my mind has actually removed that information from my brain :o

Last day in Paris tomorrow..  Will post lots of pictures on le blog. And when home can finally take photos for a proper reveal.


p.s. went to the original Annick Goutal today, WOW!


----------



## flower71

KristyDarling said:


> Just wanted to say HEEEEY ladies!!  ! I still have at least 10 pages to read! Totally not caught up yet! But re: the pages I did see....just wanted to congratulate *Flower71* and *chicjean* on ROCKING the Renells (you are rare birds! Very few of us can pull those off so beautifully!) and congrats to *hktaitai *on the GORGEY Leon!!


Hello KD, hope you're well! Thanks a lot:kiss:...about the jackets, I am sure we'll have someyhing to settle on next season, I sure hope so


----------



## chicjean

Ok, just found black poppys in my size on eBay for $400.... But I've been trying to be good and shop less to save for (hopefully) some IM markdowns. Should I do it?!?!


----------



## chicjean

And then of course when I decide to go for it, they're gone


----------



## KristyDarling

Oh, *Juneping*, you got the Renells? I'm so glad!! With your height you will *definitely* be able to pull them off!


----------



## tonkamama

Petite1010 said:


> My hubby went fishing, so gals, night out postponed as well as mod pics with louboutins & furs)))) But here you are another today's look to go with children to the Mall to have some ice cream and fun instead))) paired with Keni and Zanotti boots


*Petite ~* This photo needs to be enlarge for our eyes pleasure...  (hope you don't mind),* the whoe outfits rock!!  esp love love love your Keni!!*  Anyone knows where to get my hands on one??  

*Petite1010's modeling photo:*


----------



## tonkamama

angelastoel said:


> here another way how I combined the jordan jacket, I tend to use beige colours, but this time I added blue colours


*Angel ~* love love love your Jordan, you are such a great style!!  Too bad I can longer get one..


----------



## tonkamama

chicjean said:


> Ok, just found black poppys in my size on eBay for $400.... But I've been trying to be good and shop less to save for (hopefully) some IM markdowns. Should I do it?!?!


*chicjean ~* I am trying to save for the 1st mark down of IM (if there are still sizes available for me)...  Usually I shop crazy during Nordstrom 1/2 yearly pre-sales (coming up soon)...but this time I need to cool down myself...  and only shop for pieces that will go with my IM jackets / boots..  hehe


----------



## tonkamama

chicjean said:


> And then of course when I decide to go for it, they're gone


*chicjean ~* sorry about this...  don't worry, you will find "her" again.


----------



## juneping

KristyDarling said:


> Oh, *Juneping*, you got the Renells? I'm so glad!! With your height you will *definitely* be able to pull them off!



Not yet....may be in a couple of weeks.


----------



## chicjean

tonkamama said:


> *chicjean ~* sorry about this...  don't worry, you will find "her" again.



I hope so! I guess it's a sign I'm supposed to wait for some IM markdowns


----------



## Chanel 0407

Yes, I am with you chicjean^^^.  I have done enough damage this season and must wait for some markdowns.


----------



## Coreena

amacasa said:


> Petite, tonka , Chanel and the rest of IM loving /addicted gals:
> I promise to try and take pics once the cobalt poppy arrives!!!
> 
> Petite, Please do get the franklins ... Before it's too late!
> 
> Yay!! June renells will be awesome! B
> 
> Petite.. Love the mod pics... Can't wait for more and hope you find your cream maeva soon!!!
> 
> Hktaitai , coreena.... Maeva mod pics not ready yet????
> 
> 
> QUOTE=Petite1010;20199230]Ama, I need mod pics of your Franklins!!!!!! Please!!!!! I want them badly, but not sure if they are ok with my height and also probably will be big, knowing how pointed is the toe. You will make my day if post mod pics!!!! I cannot decide without you sister:girlwhack:!!!


[/QUOTE]
hey amacasa! no not as yet


----------



## Coreena

angelastoel said:


> on the right side you can see the bids, there is one for 800 and one for 1000 euro


thanks for the info angela, I might have to pass on it. I really dont understand any of the language on that website. So I have no idea how everything works  ... but thanks for letting us know eitherway x


----------



## tonkamama

Thank you for letting me share my weekend outfits!!  

I just love my *Aniela boots*, alto still try to balance myself while walking in these babies (getting there )..  All worth it!!! 

Top pic:  *IM Aniela boots* Pairing with RO leather jacket & *IM burned out T*.
Bottom left: *IM Aniela boots* pairing with dress by Clu. 
Bottom right: *IM Hoani jacket *and dress is by T Alexandra Wang.


----------



## Coreena

KristyDarling said:


> Just wanted to say HEEEEY ladies!!  I've been MIA due to being out of town on business, but it was great to come back to pages and pages of IM chatter! I still have at least 10 pages to read! Totally not caught up yet! But re: the pages I did see....just wanted to congratulate *Flower71* and *chicjean* on ROCKING the Renells (you are rare birds! Very few of us can pull those off so beautifully!) and congrats to *hktaitai *on the GORGEY Leon!!
> 
> Also, I don't know if this has been discussed yet but my Diani Boutique SA confirmed for me that the ONLY embellished jacket that will be available next spring is that red/blue/white one in look 9 from the runway show, but they're not even going to order it because it was so exceedingly expensive. Which was fine with me because I didn't feel the love for that particular jacket, but this news crushed my hopes that there might be a long-sleeved version of those cool vests from the runway....so, we will probably need to wait another year for the famous IM embellished jackets!
> 
> I'm looking forward to coming back tonight to get more caught up on this thread!


what does exceedingly expensive mean? I really like that jacket  Dont tell me $3k, because that is stupidly crazy! I could buy a burberry leather jacket ^^


----------



## Coreena

tonkamama said:


> Thank you for letting me share my weekend outfits!!
> 
> I just love my *Aniela boots*, alto still try to balance myself while walking in these babies (getting there )..  All worth it!!!
> 
> Top pic:  *IM Aniela boots* Pairing with RO leather jacket & *IM burned out T*.
> Bottom left: *IM Aniela boots* pairing with dress by Clu.
> Bottom right: *IM Hoani jacket *and dress is by T Alexandra Wang.


WOW!!! you look totally stunning in all of your pics tonka ^^ Loving your RO jacket ^^


----------



## chicjean

Chanel 0407 said:


> Yes, I am with you chicjean^^^.  I have done enough damage this season and must wait for some markdowns.



Exactly!!




tonkamama said:


> Thank you for letting me share my weekend outfits!!
> 
> I just love my *Aniela boots*, alto still try to balance myself while walking in these babies (getting there )..  All worth it!!!
> 
> Top pic:  *IM Aniela boots* Pairing with RO leather jacket & *IM burned out T*.
> Bottom left: *IM Aniela boots* pairing with dress by Clu.
> Bottom right: *IM Hoani jacket *and dress is by T Alexandra Wang.



Love all of these looks!! Looking fab as always, tonka!


----------



## mercer

pretty!  pretty!  pretty!!!!!  



tonkamama said:


> Thank you for letting me share my weekend outfits!!
> 
> I just love my *Aniela boots*, alto still try to balance myself while walking in these babies (getting there )..  All worth it!!!
> 
> Top pic:  *IM Aniela boots* Pairing with RO leather jacket & *IM burned out T*.
> Bottom left: *IM Aniela boots* pairing with dress by Clu.
> Bottom right: *IM Hoani jacket *and dress is by T Alexandra Wang.


----------



## marmic

Hi Coreena,

I have been told that the estimated price on the jacket is just shy of $4700.  One of her other jackets (it is quilted and beaded), and I am not sure if it was shown on the runway is estimated just shy of $5400.  I would describe this as a pretty insane price increase compared to past seasons!  



Coreena said:


> what does exceedingly expensive mean? I really like that jacket  Dont tell me $3k, because that is stupidly crazy! I could buy a burberry leather jacket ^^


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> Thank you for letting me share my weekend outfits!!
> 
> I just love my *Aniela boots*, alto still try to balance myself while walking in these babies (getting there )..  All worth it!!!
> 
> Top pic:  *IM Aniela boots* Pairing with RO leather jacket & *IM burned out T*.
> Bottom left: *IM Aniela boots* pairing with dress by Clu.
> Bottom right: *IM Hoani jacket *and dress is by T Alexandra Wang.


looking fab. love all the outfits


----------



## Jaded81

OMG you make me want to buy everything you have on!!! Gah!!!

Btw, for your RO jacket, is it the washed lamb version? 




tonkamama said:


> Thank you for letting me share my weekend outfits!!
> 
> I just love my *Aniela boots*, alto still try to balance myself while walking in these babies (getting there )..  All worth it!!!
> 
> Top pic:  *IM Aniela boots* Pairing with RO leather jacket & *IM burned out T*.
> Bottom left: *IM Aniela boots* pairing with dress by Clu.
> Bottom right: *IM Hoani jacket *and dress is by T Alexandra Wang.


----------



## Coreena

marmic said:


> Hi Coreena,
> 
> I have been told that the estimated price on the jacket is just shy of $4700.  One of her other jackets (it is quilted and beaded), and I am not sure if it was shown on the runway is estimated just shy of $5400.  I would describe this as a pretty insane price increase compared to past seasons!


Hi marmic! Welcome!! thanks so much for your msg ^^ OMG, you're kidding me, that is just greedy! I seriously cant believe my eyes....  I just received word from TNG and yes they confirm price is about $5000 but should be less depending on ex rate. .. seriously that is stupid, my goat fur cost $3099 and this jacket should not cost $5k! Really upsetting to say the least. I think its greed and I am not pleased one bit! 

No wonder NAP is saying that they are will possibly not be bringing it in. Now i understany why... Im really disappointed..


----------



## KristyDarling

juneping said:


> Not yet....may be in a couple of weeks.



I just saw your mod pic with the Renell. You were made for them!!


----------



## KristyDarling

marmic said:


> Hi Coreena,
> 
> I have been told that the estimated price on the jacket is just shy of $4700.  One of her other jackets (it is quilted and beaded), and I am not sure if it was shown on the runway is estimated just shy of $5400.  I would describe this as a pretty insane price increase compared to past seasons!



Egads!!!!! I'd never pay either of those amounts!! I admit to being curious what the $5400 jacket looks like, since it wasn't shown on the runway....my SA never mentioned there being a second jacket, even after I asked. (she went to the IM showroom in Paris I believe) I'm so confused!!


----------



## KristyDarling

tonkamama said:


> Thank you for letting me share my weekend outfits!!
> 
> I just love my *Aniela boots*, alto still try to balance myself while walking in these babies (getting there )..  All worth it!!!
> 
> Top pic:  *IM Aniela boots* Pairing with RO leather jacket & *IM burned out T*.
> Bottom left: *IM Aniela boots* pairing with dress by Clu.
> Bottom right: *IM Hoani jacket *and dress is by T Alexandra Wang.



Flawless!!  You've referred to your "mature" age in previous posts, but I don't believe you!! You look like a sassy, sexy, rockin' young fashionista to me!!


----------



## Coreena

KristyDarling said:


> Egads!!!!! I'd never pay either of those amounts!! I admit to being curious what the $5400 jacket looks like, since it wasn't shown on the runway....my SA never mentioned there being a second jacket, even after I asked. (she went to the IM showroom in Paris I believe) I'm so confused!!


me too, Im also curious  for that price I would hope that it is made of gold lol .. I thought their furs were expensive but this is just jaw dropping lol ..


----------



## Miss.Cherie

last day in paris today


----------



## Coreena

Miss.Cherie said:


> last day in paris today


awww, you should go out and enjoy your last day and visit IM store ^^


----------



## angelastoel

marmic said:


> Hi Coreena,
> 
> I have been told that the estimated price on the jacket is just shy of $4700.  One of her other jackets (it is quilted and beaded), and I am not sure if it was shown on the runway is estimated just shy of $5400.  I would describe this as a pretty insane price increase compared to past seasons!



those prices are insane, I will cherish my current jackets I think. On the other side, they will probably get sold. If I had millions I probably would have bought it, and there are probably enough women with those resources. And if not... maybe it will hit the sale....


----------



## Coreena

angelastoel said:


> those prices are insane, I will cherish my current jackets I think. On the other side, they will probably get sold. If I had millions I probably would have bought it, and there are probably enough women with those resources. And if not... maybe it will hit the sale....


I know!  Ive just been told that the sleeveless embellished jacket is roughly 8k lol.. Its because of all the detail thats gone into it... for that price I could buy two chanel bags


----------



## shamrock0421

You look gorgeous!


tonkamama said:


> Thank you for letting me share my weekend outfits!!
> 
> I just love my *Aniela boots*, alto still try to balance myself while walking in these babies (getting there ).. All worth it!!!
> 
> Top pic: *IM Aniela boots* Pairing with RO leather jacket & *IM burned out T*.
> Bottom left: *IM Aniela boots* pairing with dress by Clu.
> Bottom right: *IM Hoani jacket *and dress is by T Alexandra Wang.


----------



## flower71

tonkamama said:


> Thank you for letting me share my weekend outfits!!
> 
> 
> Top pic:  *IM Aniela boots* Pairing with RO leather jacket & *IM burned out T*.
> Bottom left: *IM Aniela boots* pairing with dress by Clu.
> Bottom right: *IM Hoani jacket *and dress is by T Alexandra Wang.


You are one hot mama! I love every single thing you've got on, it suits you to perfection! I am glad your Aniela boots fit you. The heels really put me off at first, maybe I'll give a try at them if I happen to cross a pair


----------



## flower71

Ok, I've got a few pics for you gals:
Bal jacket, Zara jeans, ginko blouse and IM necklace and Becketts sneakers


----------



## flower71

my Becketts:


----------



## flower71

I tried the outfit with my Temeo cardi too




It's so windy, I think I'll go out like this


----------



## hktaitai

flower71 said:


> Ok, I've got a few pics for you gals:
> Bal jacket, Zara jeans, ginko blouse and IM necklace and Becketts sneakers



Love all three pics of yours *flower*  Everything is perfect on you


----------



## hktaitai

tonkamama said:


> Thank you for letting me share my weekend outfits!!
> I just love my *Aniela boots*, alto still try to balance myself while walking in these babies (getting there )..  All worth it!!!
> Top pic:  *IM Aniela boots* Pairing with RO leather jacket & *IM burned out T*.
> Bottom left: *IM Aniela boots* pairing with dress by Clu.
> Bottom right: *IM Hoani jacket *and dress is by T Alexandra Wang.



Hey *tonka* you look adorable in all these outfits  Fab mix-and-matching


----------



## hktaitai

KristyDarling said:


> Just wanted to say HEEEEY ladies!!  I've been MIA due to being out of town on business, but it was great to come back to pages and pages of IM chatter! I still have at least 10 pages to read! Totally not caught up yet! But re: the pages I did see....just wanted to congratulate *Flower71* and *chicjean* on ROCKING the Renells (you are rare birds! Very few of us can pull those off so beautifully!) and congrats to *hktaitai *on the GORGEY Leon!!
> Also, I don't know if this has been discussed yet but my Diani Boutique SA confirmed for me that the ONLY embellished jacket that will be available next spring is that red/blue/white one in look 9 from the runway show, but they're not even going to order it because it was so exceedingly expensive. Which was fine with me because I didn't feel the love for that particular jacket, but this news crushed my hopes that there might be a long-sleeved version of those cool vests from the runway....so, we will probably need to wait another year for the famous IM embellished jackets!
> I'm looking forward to coming back tonight to get more caught up on this thread!


Zillion of thanks *KD*  Also thanks for sharing info about the 12SS collection. With that some serious thinking for our new purchases might be needed...


----------



## hktaitai

Petite1010 said:


> My hubby went fishing, so gals, night out postponed as well as mod pics with louboutins & furs)))) But here you are another today's look to go with children to the Mall to have some ice cream and fun instead))) paired with Keni and Zanotti boots



Love your mod pic *Petite*  Stunning  The Keni looks so lovely on you


----------



## chicjean

flower71 said:


> I tried the outfit with my Temeo cardi too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's so windy, I think I'll go out like this



Love both of these outfits! The more I see the becketts, the more I  fall for them! You look fantastic!!!


----------



## Jaded81

You look so effortlessly cool in both outfits! I esp love the second one! 




flower71 said:


> I tried the outfit with my Temeo cardi too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's so windy, I think I'll go out like this


----------



## juneping

flower71 said:


> I tried the outfit with my Temeo cardi too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's so windy, I think I'll go out like this



love this look. the beckett is growing on me...


----------



## Chanel 0407

Holy crap...  Flawless.  You make me want the Hoani jacket now.  I must say no!!!



tonkamama said:


> Thank you for letting me share my weekend outfits!!
> 
> I just love my *Aniela boots*, alto still try to balance myself while walking in these babies (getting there ).. All worth it!!!
> 
> Top pic: *IM Aniela boots* Pairing with RO leather jacket & *IM burned out T*.
> Bottom left: *IM Aniela boots* pairing with dress by Clu.
> Bottom right: *IM Hoani jacket *and dress is by T Alexandra Wang.


----------



## angelastoel

flower71 said:


> I tried the outfit with my Temeo cardi too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's so windy, I think I'll go out like this



wow flower your body is made for IM (or IM made everything just right for you body....), everything looks so great on you!


----------



## angelastoel

Coreena said:


> I know!  Ive just been told that the sleeveless embellished jacket is roughly 8k lol.. Its because of all the detail thats gone into it... for that price I could buy two chanel bags



8k... that is almost enough for a Hermes, if it really is 8k that would be the biggest price increase in a brand ever!


----------



## Coreena

angelastoel said:


> 8k... that is almost enough for a Hermes, if it really is 8k that would be the biggest price increase in a brand ever!


I feel The New Guard almost always over estimate maybe by approx 10 to 20%... but still even if its $6k that is still insane! Yes your right almost enough buy a hermes bag! Maybe IM thinks she is like balmain  

I hope these prices are not true!


----------



## KristyDarling

flower71 said:


> I tried the outfit with my Temeo cardi too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's so windy, I think I'll go out like this



Flower you look so amazing!!   I totally love how you've styled these pieces! Exactly the way IM herself would put them together!


----------



## KristyDarling

angelastoel said:


> 8k... that is almost enough for a Hermes, if it really is 8k that would be the biggest price increase in a brand ever!



What the...?!! 8k??  It also sounds like the embellished jacket for SS/12 may be more than twice what her SS/11 jackets cost.  If all this is true, IM has leapt into Hermes/Chanel price point territory suddenly in just one season! I don't get it.


----------



## KristyDarling

After hemming and hawing over the Temeo for all this time, I finally pulled the trigger! I got the black one, and I also got the Jemet blouse that I left behind at Metier and never stopped pining over, and the Wapi bracelets too. They should arrive by the end of week, I hope. So excited!!


----------



## am2022

lovely flower!!!  

can't live without my becketts!!!  i practically live in them during the weekends when im out with the kids.  






flower71 said:


> my Becketts:


----------



## am2022

all of these...

i say we need the black becketts as well .. don't you think???




flower71 said:


> I tried the outfit with my Temeo cardi too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's so windy, I think I'll go out like this


----------



## am2022

stunning tonka!!!
im sure you are going to cause some serious traffic there in South L.A.  strolling down the streets!!!  




tonkamama said:


> Thank you for letting me share my weekend outfits!!
> 
> I just love my *Aniela boots*, alto still try to balance myself while walking in these babies (getting there ).. All worth it!!!
> 
> Top pic: *IM Aniela boots* Pairing with RO leather jacket & *IM burned out T*.
> Bottom left: *IM Aniela boots* pairing with dress by Clu.
> Bottom right: *IM Hoani jacket *and dress is by T Alexandra Wang.


----------



## am2022

can't wait for pics Kristy!!!




KristyDarling said:


> After hemming and hawing over the Temeo for all this time, I finally pulled the trigger! I got the black one, and I also got the Jemet blouse that I left behind at Metier and never stopped pining over, and the Wapi bracelets too. They should arrive by the end of week, I hope. So excited!!


----------



## foxie-pooh

Liza wearing the mamum (or maeva?) in LOVE magazine


----------



## foxie-pooh

Could this be an advanced sample of the black maeva right after the Marant 2011 fall show?


----------



## Julide

Miss.Cherie said:


> While in rue jacob I saw a* pailettes jacket in silver..
> *
> it was amazing  but then I saw the price, and since my mind has actually removed that information from my brain :o
> 
> Last day in Paris tomorrow..  Will post lots of pictures on le blog. And when home can finally take photos for a proper reveal.
> 
> 
> p.s. went to the original Annick Goutal today, WOW!



I saw this today too!!amazing!! I don't think I looked at the price...how much was it?


----------



## angelastoel

yesterday I made some nice pictures. I am so happy, I often had troubles to style my peru jacket in a special way and suddenly I realised this rika dress had the same colours, I refound my love for this jacket (as I am probably cannot afford the new ones, hehe)


----------



## am2022

thanks foxie pooh...

amazing...

so how much longer is the mammum than the maeva?

whats your height foxie?






foxie-pooh said:


> Could this be an advanced sample of the black maeva right after the Marant 2011 fall show?


----------



## Chanel 0407

Where can I find that dress?  You look gorg.



angelastoel said:


> yesterday I made some nice pictures. I am so happy, I often had troubles to style my peru jacket in a special way and suddenly I realised this rika dress had the same colours, I refound my love for this jacket (as I am probably cannot afford the new ones, hehe)


----------



## KristyDarling

Julide said:


> I saw this today too!!amazing!! I don't think I looked at the price...how much was it?



Diani has this ("Vic jacket") in bronze.


----------



## angelastoel

Chanel 0407 said:


> Where can I find that dress?  You look gorg.



thank you it's from the brand Rika, she makes amazing clothes and always has many cool tiger print jackets. Like this jacket, always makes me think about isabel marant with the star embellishment. And at 295 euro a lot friendlier for the wallet


----------



## am2022

just saw that as well...
so how much for this Vic???   lets hear it dears!!!




KristyDarling said:


> Diani has this ("Vic jacket") in bronze.


----------



## flower71

amacasa said:


> all of these...
> 
> i say we need the black becketts as well .. don't you think???


Thanks lovely !. You know, I was thinking that those black Becketts I tried on this summer should've been with me...but it took some time for the style to grow on me, too late for the black Becketts but I'll grab a pair if I come across one


----------



## foxie-pooh

amacasa said:


> thanks foxie pooh...
> 
> amazing...
> 
> so how much longer is the mammum than the maeva?
> 
> whats your height foxie?



I'm 6', the maeva hits around your hips while the mamum is around mid thigh to above knee level depending on the length of hair on the coat


----------



## flower71

KristyDarling said:


> After hemming and hawing over the Temeo for all this time, I finally pulled the trigger! I got the black one, and I also got the Jemet blouse that I left behind at Metier and never stopped pining over, and the Wapi bracelets too. They should arrive by the end of week, I hope. So excited!!


yay! I am soooo happy I am not alone with the temeo cardi...I wear it all the time, inside and outside, it's so soft! Can't wait to see


----------



## flower71

hktaitai said:


> Love all three pics of yours *flower*  Everything is perfect on you


Huge thanks hktaitai...I really had to go back to get the sneakers...they grew on me after a few months admiring on others' feet


----------



## am2022

i know... black becketts here we come...

by the way, please comment on how different the size 2 versus the size 3 renells???
im only 5'5 and i think i need the size 2 

but my SA is holding only a size 3???





flower71 said:


> Thanks lovely !. You know, I was thinking that those black Becketts I tried on this summer should've been with me...but it took some time for the style to grow on me, too late for the black Becketts but I'll grab a pair if I come across one


----------



## flower71

chicjean said:


> Love both of these outfits! The more I see the becketts, the more I  fall for them! You look fantastic!!!


Oh chicjean, you HAVE to get a pair! Really...thanks again


----------



## flower71

amacasa said:


> i know... black becketts here we come...
> 
> by the way, please comment on how different the size 2 versus the size 3 renells???
> im only 5'5 and i think i need the size 2
> 
> but my SA is holding only a size 3???


I think the size 2 will be OK for you. The size 2: The fit was too snug around my ankles and too big at my waist. I usually need a size 2 in IM pants and I got the size 3 with no regrets. I really think you should size up and get it adjusted at the waist if needed.
BTW, did I thank you enough about the Zara jeans? Even hubby commented on it right now


----------



## flower71

angelastoel said:


> wow flower your body is made for IM (or IM made everything just right for you body....), everything looks so great on you!


Thanks a million dear *angela*! You look divine in your outfit too! so inspirational to all of us here, I love how you put clothes together and make them work:kiss:


----------



## flower71

Jaded81 said:


> You look so effortlessly cool in both outfits! I esp love the second one!


Hey jaded, me too. The second look is my look actually...I really do need to try my skirt, it'll be a bit of a change for me!


----------



## am2022

okay .. will go for a size 3 and have it taken in at the waist then..
wish me luck with the renells

can't wait to wear them with my red poppys!!!




flower71 said:


> I think the size 2 will be OK for you. The size 2: The fit was too snug around my ankles and too big at my waist. I usually need a size 2 in IM pants and I got the size 3 with no regrets. I really think you should size up and get it adjusted at the waist if needed.
> BTW, did I thank you enough about the Zara jeans? Even hubby commented on it right now


----------



## flower71

amacasa said:


> okay .. will go for a size 3 and have it taken in at the waist then..
> wish me luck with the renells
> 
> can't wait to wear them with my red poppys!!!


I hope they'll fit...OMG, you are gonna be one mama on the streets there! Can't wait to see! We'll be needing pics from the sartorialist for example or from DH...I still haven't asked mine to take pics of me (I did try with DS but he still has to learn...at 5!)


----------



## Chanel 0407

I know I saw this jacket too and I've been meaning to ask you about it.  Do you know a website that sells this brand.  IM is hurting my wallet



angelastoel said:


> thank you it's from the brand Rika, she makes amazing clothes and always has many cool tiger print jackets. Like this jacket, always makes me think about isabel marant with the star embellishment. And at 295 euro a lot friendlier for the wallet


----------



## Chanel 0407

ok, I found some sites but nothing with this amazing jacket.



angelastoel said:


> thank you it's from the brand Rika, she makes amazing clothes and always has many cool tiger print jackets. Like this jacket, always makes me think about isabel marant with the star embellishment. And at 295 euro a lot friendlier for the wallet


----------



## am2022

You really are the sweetest !!!

That's good DH loves Zara.. but really DH should know by now that you look good in anything 'no?

Love that you are training DS this early...

im hopeless case with anybody taking my pics... They really don't like mama's closet and what goes in there... lol!!!  so can't convince them to take pics of me!




flower71 said:


> I hope they'll fit...OMG, you are gonna be one mama on the streets there! Can't wait to see! We'll be needing pics from the sartorialist for example or from DH...I still haven't asked mine to take pics of me (I did try with DS but he still has to learn...at 5!)


----------



## Miss.Cherie

last day was great, je retourne a londres. (probably about a million grammar mistakes there  ) 

sadly did not buy rennells...
but did buy something from chanel 8D

will post pictures in the next 48 hours. 

sorry- I actually can't remember price, I sort of glanced at the tag, and it was a lot I think. (I'm sorry i am weird about looking at expensive stuff, because I don't want to end up buying it, which is usually the case hahaha. )


----------



## am2022

can't wait for pics miss cherie!!!

hope you enjoyed your vacation!

oh, please do show us the chanel as well!



Miss.Cherie said:


> last day was great, je retourne a londres. (probably about a million grammar mistakes there  )
> 
> sadly did not buy rennells...
> but did buy something from chanel 8D
> 
> will post pictures in the next 48 hours.
> 
> sorry- I actually can't remember price, I sort of glanced at the tag, and it was a lot I think. (I'm sorry i am weird about looking at expensive stuff, because I don't want to end up buying it, which is usually the case hahaha. )


----------



## angelastoel

Chanel 0407 said:


> ok, I found some sites but nothing with this amazing jacket.



here is the same jacket, but in the colours from this season
http://int.youheshe.com/she/all-styles/products/leopard+printet+jakke+med+stjerne+nitter-(0311ri-neisha+jacket_camel_s).aspx they also have the green colour from my dress

I really love her brand, she has a store near my old appartement and a few years ago when I bought my first scarf there she helped me herself (Ulrika), which I thought was really cool. Now that she has so much succes it's even cooler, I think. So that scarf is very dear to me!


----------



## flower71

Miss.Cherie said:


> last day was great, je retourne a londres. (probably about a million grammar mistakes there  )
> 
> sadly did not buy rennells...
> but did buy something from chanel 8D
> 
> will post pictures in the next 48 hours.
> 
> sorry- I actually can't remember price, I sort of glanced at the tag, and it was a lot I think. (I'm sorry i am weird about looking at expensive stuff, because I don't want to end up buying it, which is usually the case hahaha. )


can't wait for the pics! Tu parles très bien:okay:. 
So what did you get?


----------



## Miss.Cherie

j'ai achete un collier de Chanel  et un manteau de Claudie pierlot, et des bottines de Isabel marant. 

found some great separates at Claudie Pierlot, Maje and Sandro... will do some online shopping as I didn't have enough room to bring a lot of stuff back!


----------



## am2022

wow... does that mean you got some marant boots???

you and flower need to teach me french.

anyways, let me check this claudie pierlot... 




Miss.Cherie said:


> j'ai achete un collier de Chanel  et un manteau de Claudie pierlot, et des bottines de Isabel marant.
> 
> found some great separates at Claudie Pierlot, Maje and Sandro... will do some online shopping as I didn't have enough room to bring a lot of stuff back!


----------



## Miss.Cherie

hahaha amacasa yes it does mean that.


bottines = ankle boots 
chaussures = shoes
chausettes = socks
jupe = skirt
robe = dress
manteau = coat
veste = jacket

and the list goes on and on...


----------



## Chanel 0407

Thanks.  Which size did you buy your jacket in?  I am size 2 in IM. 



angelastoel said:


> here is the same jacket, but in the colours from this season
> http://int.youheshe.com/she/all-sty...ne+nitter-(0311ri-neisha+jacket_camel_s).aspx they also have the green colour from my dress
> 
> I really love her brand, she has a store near my old appartement and a few years ago when I bought my first scarf there she helped me herself (Ulrika), which I thought was really cool. Now that she has so much succes it's even cooler, I think. So that scarf is very dear to me!


----------



## am2022

miss cherie.. thanks.

listen, i know about manteau and veste ... as that's how i do my search on evilbay...

and another one ive been using for the past 2 weeks:  fourrure




Miss.Cherie said:


> hahaha amacasa yes it does mean that.
> 
> 
> bottines = ankle boots
> chaussures = shoes
> chausettes = socks
> jupe = skirt
> robe = dress
> manteau = coat
> veste = jacket
> 
> and the list goes on and on...


----------



## am2022

love your energy chanel.. you are on a roll lady!!!

you need to show pics of all these.

oh BTW, i might have seen black poppy in size 37?

is this something that interest you?




Chanel 0407 said:


> Thanks. Which size did you buy your jacket in? I am size 2 in IM.


----------



## Miss.Cherie

amacasa said:


> miss cherie.. thanks.
> 
> listen, i know about manteau and veste ... as that's how i do my search on evilbay...
> 
> and another one ive been using for the past 2 weeks:  fourrure




haha if you learn french then in Paris the SA's will be really nice 

oui, ,fourrure! very good 

evil bay is evil... 

might check it now


----------



## Chanel 0407

Depends on the price.  I really wanted the blue.  I just bought the black gava's so I would like to see how those fit 1st.

I always have energy when it comes to fashion which is why I think I need to get a new job.  LOL  Like, in the fahion industry.   



amacasa said:


> love your energy chanel.. you are on a roll lady!!!
> 
> you need to show pics of all these.
> 
> oh BTW, i might have seen black poppy in size 37?
> 
> is this something that interest you?


----------



## flower71

Miss.Cherie said:


> hahaha amacasa yes it does mean that.
> 
> 
> bottines = ankle boots
> chaussures = shoes
> chausettes = socks
> jupe = skirt
> robe = dress
> manteau = coat
> veste = jacket
> 
> and the list goes on and on...


amacasa, when do we start ze french lessone? 
Dear Miss.Cherie: Well you did do some serious shopping in Paris...Can't wait to see your loot.


----------



## am2022

ASAP flower!!!

haha...

tell me, when you were at the marant store... did you see any of these Goat fur coats that foxie pooh, hktaitai and coreena own?  

Because, im dreaming of them... and i wish flower you can tell me exactly how they looked in person.

hahaha... i need to go to france... not knowing how it looks like in person is killing me slowly...  can you feel the addiction 3000 miles away from where i am flower???



flower71 said:


> amacasa, when do we start ze french lessone?
> Dear Miss.Cherie: Well you did do some serious shopping in Paris...Can't wait to see your loot.


----------



## tonkamama

Wow...  IM threads went so fast!!  
*Thank you all ladies...* just checked the UPS tracking and my Wabi leopard-print jeans will arrive next week....

*Jaded81 ~* Yes this RO jacket is *washed- **lamb **leather* which I love the most.  I like leather that is bouncing and chewy....

*Oh... KristyDarling sweetie~ *you are so kind ..  thank you but believe me I am just breaking all the rules. 

*Chanel 0407 ~* Hoani jacket is now available on Barneys' NY website..  

*hktaitai ~* hope by next year this time, I will have collect few more IM tops / dresses to go with all my leather jackets.    

*flower71 ~* love love love your black Bal jacket!!  Such classic and your pairing is so effortless chic!!!  Your Becketts is so unique, I am not a sneaker person, but really...  if I want a pair of sneakers, I will get a pair Becketts!!     



chicjean said:


> Exactly!!
> Love all of these looks!! Looking fab as always, tonka!





mercer said:


> pretty!  pretty!  pretty!!!!!





juneping said:


> looking fab. love all the outfits





Jaded81 said:


> OMG you make me want to buy everything you have on!!! Gah!!!
> 
> Btw, for your RO jacket, is it the washed lamb version?





KristyDarling said:


> Flawless!!  You've referred to your "mature" age in previous posts, but I don't believe you!! You look like a sassy, sexy, rockin' young fashionista to me!!





shamrock0421 said:


> You look gorgeous!





flower71 said:


> You are one hot mama! I love every single thing you've got on, it suits you to perfection! I am glad your Aniela boots fit you. The heels really put me off at first, maybe I'll give a try at them if I happen to cross a pair





hktaitai said:


> Hey *tonka* you look adorable in all these outfits  Fab mix-and-matching





Chanel 0407 said:


> Holy crap...  Flawless.  You make me want the Hoani jacket now.  I must say no!!!





amacasa said:


> stunning tonka!!!
> im sure you are going to cause some serious traffic there in South L.A.  strolling down the streets!!!


----------



## Coreena

foxie-pooh said:


> Could this be an advanced sample of the black maeva right after the Marant 2011 fall show?


oh wow foxie thanks for the pics, she looks really beautiful in the pic ^^ The fur looks great against her blonde hair ^^ I think its the mamum, I think. 

Have you taken yours out for a spin lately?


----------



## tb-purselover

tonkamama said:


> Wow...  IM threads went so fast!!
> *Thank you all ladies...* just checked the UPS tracking and my Wabi leopard-print jeans will arrive next week....



Wow, Tonka  you look gorgeous! You are a beautiful women.

I can't wait to hear how you like your Wabi trousers! I love mine. Here are pics for you. I was burning up taking these pics. It is hot here. So, I was just having some fun. I can't wait until it cools down so I can start wearing them. 

I do want to apologize for the pictures. My nice camera is at work with DH. So I had to use the crappy one. No light in our home so it makes the pictures worse. 

Wabi in Bordeaux:











Silo Trousers:
















Werris Trousers(these run super big imho. I have to wear a belt so they won't fall off. But I think they are meant to be baggy from all the blog posts):






Lastly, I went out Sunday night with DH to a cocktail party. I wore my July jacket! I love it. I feel so special wearing it.


----------



## juneping

^^aw...love the reily jacket...
and all your fab IM pants.


----------



## Coreena

tb-purselover said:


> Wow, Tonka  you look gorgeous! You are a beautiful women.
> 
> I can't wait to hear how you like your Wabi trousers! I love mine. Here are pics for you. I was burning up taking these pics. It is hot here. So, I was just having some fun. I can't wait until it cools down so I can start wearing them.
> 
> I do want to apologize for the pictures. My nice camera is at work with DH. So I had to use the crappy one. No light in our home so it makes the pictures worse.
> 
> Wabi in Bordeaux:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silo Trousers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Werris Trousers(these run super big imho. I have to wear a belt so they won't fall off. But I think they are meant to be baggy from all the blog posts):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, I went out Sunday night with DH to a cocktail party. I wore my July jacket! I love it. I feel so special wearing it.


awww you look stunning in all your pics tp ^^ goregous july, such a perfect fit on you! x


----------



## hktaitai

tb-purselover said:


> Wow, Tonka  you look gorgeous! You are a beautiful women.
> 
> I can't wait to hear how you like your Wabi trousers! I love mine. Here are pics for you. I was burning up taking these pics. It is hot here. So, I was just having some fun. I can't wait until it cools down so I can start wearing them.
> 
> I do want to apologize for the pictures. My nice camera is at work with DH. So I had to use the crappy one. No light in our home so it makes the pictures worse.
> 
> Wabi in Bordeaux:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silo Trousers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Werris Trousers(these run super big imho. I have to wear a belt so they won't fall off. But I think they are meant to be baggy from all the blog posts):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, I went out Sunday night with DH to a cocktail party. I wore my July jacket! I love it. I feel so special wearing it.



Wow, *tb* you are absolutely gorgy in all these Marants!!!  You wear all the IM pants sooooooo beautifully! They fit like they are tailor-made for you and only you  And I especially love you in the July   It certainly is one of Ms Marant's most special jackets 

By the way, I've noticed that some of us call the jacket the Reilly... isn't "Reilly" the name of the pretty printed dress in the Etoile line www.net-a-porter.com/product/114664 ? When I bought the jacket in the IM store, the sticker on the plastic cover really was "July"... and the store's lookbook showed the same name... I had thought perhaps it was given a different name in the US market, but then the CA-based dianiboutique.com also called it July...


----------



## Coreena

hktaitai said:


> Wow, *tb* you are absolutely gorgy in all these Marants!!!  You wear all the IM pants sooooooo beautifully! They fit like they are tailor-made for you and only you  And I especially love you in the July   It certainly is one of Ms Marant's most special jackets
> 
> By the way, I've noticed that some of us call the jacket the Reilly... isn't "Reilly" the name of the pretty printed dress in the Etoile line www.net-a-porter.com/product/111664 ? When I bought the jacket in the IM store, the sticker on the plastic cover really was "July"... and the store's lookbook showed the same same... I had thought perhaps it was given a different name in the US market, but then the CA-based dianiboutique.com also calls it July...


hehehe yah it is soooo confusing ^^ I know it as the July but some call it the reilly jacket some even call the jordan jacket, the reilly jacket as well .. They just want to confuse us with all the different names XP


----------



## hktaitai

Coreena said:


> hehehe yah it is soooo confusing ^^ I know it as the July but some call it the reilly jacket some even call the jordan jacket, the reilly jacket as well .. They just want to confuse us with all the different names XP



That's why!!!


----------



## Coreena

hktaitai said:


> That's why!!!


hehehe.. I really love that jacket in pic 9 on style.com but the price is so steep  

have you heard news about your maeva Hk x


----------



## tonkamama

tb-purselover said:


> Wow, Tonka  you look gorgeous! You are a beautiful women.
> 
> I can't wait to hear how you like your Wabi trousers! I love mine. Here are pics for you. I was burning up taking these pics. It is hot here. So, I was just having some fun. I can't wait until it cools down so I can start wearing them.
> 
> I do want to apologize for the pictures. My nice camera is at work with DH. So I had to use the crappy one. No light in our home so it makes the pictures worse.
> 
> Wabi in Bordeaux:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silo Trousers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Werris Trousers(these run super big imho. I have to wear a belt so they won't fall off. But I think they are meant to be baggy from all the blog posts):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, I went out Sunday night with DH to a cocktail party. I wore my July jacket! I love it. I feel so special wearing it.


*tb-purselover ~ Wow July jacket! *  This jacket is so unique and stunning!!  And you wore it so elegant esp with your hair up...  so pretty.  You DH must felt so proud of himself for having a beautiful wife next to him at the party.

I kick myself for not getting the one on NAP when it was still available (b/c I was not too sure about the feather)...  now I need to wait for next seasons and I may need to pay huge price tag according to the ladies' discussion..  

Thank you for the mod pictures!!  Love all three trousers!!  Now I start feeling the excitement ...  just cross my fingers that Wabi is for me...


----------



## hktaitai

Coreena said:


> hehehe.. I really love that jacket in pic 9 on style.com but the price is so steep
> 
> have you heard news about your maeva Hk x



Me too! I love it soooo much! But the price is unbelievable... 

About the Maeva... actually, YES!!!!!  Just now I received a WhatsApp msg from my IM store!  I'll go pick it up ASAP (=today)


----------



## Coreena

hktaitai said:


> Me too! I love it soooo much! But the price is unbelievable...
> 
> About the Maeva... actually, YES!!!!!  Just now I received a WhatsApp msg from my IM store!  I'll go pick it up ASAP (=today)


I'm still sitting on the fence atm ... I want it so badly.. I love the detail on the jacket ... Try ask IM for some info .. if that really is the price of the jacket  

Omg your kidding me... I cant wait, so excited!!!!


----------



## Jayne1

KristyDarling said:


> After hemming and hawing over the Temeo for all this time, I finally pulled the trigger! I got the black one, and I also got the Jemet blouse that I left behind at Metier and never stopped pining over, and the Wapi bracelets too. They should arrive by the end of week, I hope. So excited!!


I have to see them!  I've been hemming and hawing over the Temeo and the bracelets too!


----------



## Jayne1

angelastoel said:


> yesterday I made some nice pictures. I am so happy, I often had troubles to style my peru jacket in a special way and suddenly I realised this rika dress had the same colours, I refound my love for this jacket (as I am probably cannot afford the new ones, hehe)


Really gorgeous!


----------



## tonkamama

hktaitai said:


> Me too! I love it soooo much! But the price is unbelievable...
> 
> About the Maeva... actually, YES!!!!!  Just now I received a WhatsApp msg from my IM store!  I'll go pick it up ASAP (=today)


*hktaitai ~* what does that mean??  Is that means you are picking it up "today" ?!  Congrats!!!


----------



## Jayne1

tb-purselover said:


> Wow, Tonka  you look gorgeous! You are a beautiful women.
> 
> I can't wait to hear how you like your Wabi trousers! I love mine. Here are pics for you. I was burning up taking these pics. It is hot here. So, I was just having some fun. I can't wait until it cools down so I can start wearing them.
> 
> I do want to apologize for the pictures. My nice camera is at work with DH. So I had to use the crappy one. No light in our home so it makes the pictures worse.
> 
> Wabi in Bordeaux:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silo Trousers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Werris Trousers(these run super big imho. I have to wear a belt so they won't fall off. But I think they are meant to be baggy from all the blog posts):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, I went out Sunday night with DH to a cocktail party. I wore my July jacket! I love it. I feel so special wearing it.


What else are you wearing in your pics - I love everything!


----------



## am2022

Tb love love everything!!! Thanks for sharing!!

Hktaitai please hurry and get the maeva... Foxie pooh is killing me with fur pics !!!


----------



## tb-purselover

juneping said:


> ^^aw...love the reily jacket...
> and all your fab IM pants.



Thank you! I am an equal opportunity IM lover lol. I love her pants and skirts. I find I buy both, but reach for the pants and trousers more . I am trying to wear more skirts though! Buying IM skirts and dresses makes me reach for them more, so a good incentive .



Coreena said:


> awww you look stunning in all your pics tp ^^ goregous july, such a perfect fit on you! x



Thanks so much! 




hktaitai said:


> Wow, *tb* you are absolutely gorgy in all these Marants!!!  You wear all the IM pants sooooooo beautifully! They fit like they are tailor-made for you and only you  And I especially love you in the July   It certainly is one of Ms Marant's most special jackets
> 
> By the way, I've noticed that some of us call the jacket the Reilly... isn't "Reilly" the name of the pretty printed dress in the Etoile line www.net-a-porter.com/product/114664 ? When I bought the jacket in the IM store, the sticker on the plastic cover really was "July"... and the store's lookbook showed the same name... I had thought perhaps it was given a different name in the US market, but then the CA-based dianiboutique.com also called it July...



Thanks SO much. My gosh, you made my day saying I look good in the pants. I feel totally fat right now because it is, sorry if too graphic, that time of the month and I am up 7 pounds of water weight! I know I will loose it once aunt flow passes, but I always feel yucky when it comes. So you telling me I look great just put a big smile smack dab on my face!

I always saw the jacket as July too. So confusing for everyone. On my tags it also says "July." I wonder why they called it July in some countries and Reilly in other countries. 




tonkamama said:


> *tb-purselover ~ Wow July jacket! *  This jacket is so unique and stunning!!  And you wore it so elegant esp with your hair up...  so pretty.  You DH must felt so proud of himself for having a beautiful wife next to him at the party.
> 
> I kick myself for not getting the one on NAP when it was still available (b/c I was not too sure about the feather)...  now I need to wait for next seasons and I may need to pay huge price tag according to the ladies' discussion..
> 
> Thank you for the mod pictures!!  Love all three trousers!!  Now I start feeling the excitement ...  just cross my fingers that Wabi is for me...



Awww thanks tonka! You are a sweetie. 

July is one of the few special jackets I got last season. I purchase quite a few, sort of went crazy on the jacket front. But July is my absolute favorite. 

I am absolutely positive if you search the *bay one will pop up. Especially as the new season jackets come out people will start to turn over their closets. There is a GORGEOUS quilted and studded black jacket coming out this next season. It is TDF. But the price is also TDF . But I am in looove. I hope someone gets it so we can see it in action.

I can't wait to see you in Wabi!!




Jayne1 said:


> What else are you wearing in your pics - I love everything!



Thanks so much!! I will post in another post about everything. There is a lot of IM things .



amacasa said:


> Tb love love everything!!! Thanks for sharing!!



Thanks so much!


----------



## hktaitai

Coreena said:


> I'm still sitting on the fence atm ... I want it so badly.. I love the detail on the jacket ... Try ask IM for some info .. if that really is the price of the jacket
> Omg your kidding me... I cant wait, so excited!!!!





tonkamama said:


> *hktaitai ~* what does that mean??  Is that means you are picking it up "today" ?!  Congrats!!!





amacasa said:


> Hktaitai please hurry and get the maeva... Foxie pooh is killing me with fur pics !!!



Hey girls! Mission accomplished 

I totally agree with *Foxie* - the fur is oh-so-soft 

*Coreena*, the retail of Maeva is HK$24,899 in the IM store, more or less the same as that of The New Guard's.

And good news about the Leon lambskin coat. The price is, finally, adjusted down by nearly HK$10,000  What I have saved is now used on the Maeva 

So, pix time......

......

... Thanks so much for letting me share


----------



## foxie-pooh

hktaitai said:


> Hey girls! Mission accomplished
> 
> I totally agree with *Foxie* - the fur is oh-so-soft
> 
> *Coreena*, the retail of Maeva is HK$24,899 in the IM store, more or less the same as that of The New Guard's.
> 
> And good news about the Leon lambskin coat. The price is, finally, adjusted down by nearly HK$10,000  What I have saved is now used on the Maeva
> 
> So, pix time......
> 
> ......
> 
> ... Thanks so much for letting me share



AH-mazing! You look fantastic! Who's next in our mamum/maeva club ?


----------



## tb-purselover

Jayne1 said:


> What else are you wearing in your pics - I love everything!








Trouser: IM Wabi in Bordeaux
Sweater: IM Ritchie in ecru
Shoes: Vincent Camutto
Bracelet: Chan Luu





Jacket: IM Lexy in bordeaux
Trousers: Wabi
Shoes: America Retro
T-shirt: T by Alexander Wang





Jacket: Dressmonster boyfriend jacket, ASOS
T-shirt: Jcrew
Necklace: Jcrew
Trousers: IM Silo trousers
Boots: IM Dana fringe boots





Scarf: street vendor in Rome Italy
T-shirt: Jcrew
Belt: Michael Kors
Bracelet: Chan Luu
Shoes: Vince Camutto

Whew, I think that is all of it. If you have more questions then feel free to ask!


----------



## tb-purselover

OMGosh hktaitai!!! AH-MAZ-ING! So beautiful. It looks so soft and flow-y. I bet it feels amazing on and looks even better when walking. I can only imagine how it moves when you walk! So chic.

Thanks so much for sharing!



hktaitai said:


> Hey girls! Mission accomplished
> 
> I totally agree with *Foxie* - the fur is oh-so-soft
> 
> *Coreena*, the retail of Maeva is HK$24,899 in the IM store, more or less the same as that of The New Guard's.
> 
> And good news about the Leon lambskin coat. The price is, finally, adjusted down by nearly HK$10,000  What I have saved is now used on the Maeva
> 
> So, pix time......
> 
> ......
> 
> ... Thanks so much for letting me share


----------



## tonkamama

tb-purselover said:


> I am absolutely positive if you search the *bay one will pop up. Especially as the new season jackets come out people will start to turn over their closets. *There is a GORGEOUS quilted and studded black jacket coming out this next season.* It is TDF. But the price is also TDF . But I am in looove. I hope someone gets it so we can see it in action.
> 
> I can't wait to see you in Wabi!!


*
tb-purselover ~* Thanks for the tips about some ladies will turn over their closet.  Such great idea!! 

OMG...  did you just say *GORGEOUS quilted and studded black jacket* ??  Oh I die !!  Everything I loved & wanted... except potential not so gorgeous price tag..  

I am sure some of the ladies here will get her pretty hands on one and I can always come here to view and  .


----------



## tonkamama

hktaitai said:


> Hey girls! Mission accomplished
> 
> I totally agree with *Foxie* - the fur is oh-so-soft
> 
> *Coreena*, the retail of Maeva is HK$24,899 in the IM store, more or less the same as that of The New Guard's.
> 
> And good news about the Leon lambskin coat. The price is, finally, adjusted down by nearly HK$10,000  What I have saved is now used on the Maeva
> 
> So, pix time......
> 
> ......
> 
> ... Thanks so much for letting me share


*Stunning as usual!! * and glad you some credit back from IM.  hk...let me enlarge the photo for you ... 

Modeling picture posted by hktaitai


----------



## Suzie

There is a photo of Princess Mary on the celebrity thread wearing a Lexy, she looks lovely in it. Not sure how to get the photo on as I am on my iPad.


----------



## flower71

amacasa said:


> ASAP flower!!!
> 
> haha...
> 
> tell me, when you were at the marant store... did you see any of these Goat fur coats that foxie pooh, hktaitai and coreena own?
> 
> Because, im dreaming of them... and i wish flower you can tell me exactly how they looked in person.
> 
> hahaha... i need to go to france... not knowing how it looks like in person is killing me slowly... * can you feel the addiction 3000 miles away from where i am flower*???


haha, amacasa, this is sickness you know that??
Sorry, but I haven't seen that fur yet in my store...only the Leon I think?
But I promise if I do, I'll take pics for sure


----------



## flower71

tb-purselover said:


> Wabi in Bordeaux:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silo Trousers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Werris Trousers(these run super big imho. I have to wear a belt so they won't fall off. But I think they are meant to be baggy from all the blog posts):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, I went out Sunday night with DH to a cocktail party. I wore my July jacket! I love it. I feel so special wearing it.


You do look special in that jacket! and I see you love IM pants too...I esp love the Werris, love the baggy look. Thanks for sharing, you look awesome!


----------



## flower71

hktaitai said:


> Hey girls! Mission accomplished
> 
> I totally agree with *Foxie* - the fur is oh-so-soft
> 
> *Coreena*, the retail of Maeva is HK$24,899 in the IM store, more or less the same as that of The New Guard's.
> 
> And good news about the Leon lambskin coat. The price is, finally, adjusted down by nearly HK$10,000  What I have saved is now used on the Maeva
> 
> So, pix time......
> 
> ......
> 
> ... Thanks so much for letting me share


OMG, major congrats on your Maeva coat! I can just feel your excitement reading your post...You look terrific!:okay:


----------



## flower71

I have to be good now, but I just see all these pants and I am wondering if I can wait for markdowns to grab a pair too...*tb purselover*, it's all your fault now!!


----------



## Miss.Cherie

wow hktaitai, you look AMAZING in your Maeva. you must be on cloud nine 

tb - love your outfits, casual chic  the next emanuelle alt perhaps? you have great style.

just taking some pictures now


----------



## am2022

ooooh.... thanks for sharing....

so now that they are side by side C, whats prettier miss leon or miss maeva? or i need not ask?






hktaitai said:


> Hey girls! Mission accomplished
> 
> I totally agree with *Foxie* - the fur is oh-so-soft
> 
> *Coreena*, the retail of Maeva is HK$24,899 in the IM store, more or less the same as that of The New Guard's.
> 
> And good news about the Leon lambskin coat. The price is, finally, adjusted down by nearly HK$10,000  What I have saved is now used on the Maeva
> 
> So, pix time......
> 
> ......
> 
> ... Thanks so much for letting me share


----------



## hktaitai

Miss.Cherie said:


> wow hktaitai, you look AMAZING in your Maeva. you must be on cloud nine
> 
> tb - love your outfits, casual chic  the next emanuelle alt perhaps? you have great style.
> 
> just taking some pictures now



Hey *Miss Cherie*, you bet   Thanks so much for your kind words 

And we are excitedly waiting for your pics! Show us _your_ Paris, and your _trophies_ from Paris  puleeeeeeease


----------



## hktaitai

amacasa said:


> ooooh.... thanks for sharing....
> 
> so now that they are side by side C, whats prettier miss leon or miss maeva? or i need not ask?



Darling *A*, they are equally pretty :giggles:


----------



## hktaitai

flower71 said:


> OMG, major congrats on your Maeva coat! I can just feel your excitement reading your post...You look terrific!:okay:



Thanks so very much dear *flower* :kiss:


----------



## hktaitai

tonkamama said:


> *Stunning as usual!! * and glad you some credit back from IM.  hk...let me enlarge the photo for you ...
> 
> Modeling picture posted by hktaitai



Zillions of thanks *tonka* I am clueless :shame: - how do you enlarge a pic? :salute:


----------



## hktaitai

tb-purselover said:


> OMGosh hktaitai!!! AH-MAZ-ING! So beautiful. It looks so soft and flow-y. I bet it feels amazing on and looks even better when walking. I can only imagine how it moves when you walk! So chic.
> 
> Thanks so much for sharing!



Thanks loads *tb*  It does feel amazing - really, really soft


----------



## hktaitai

foxie-pooh said:


> AH-mazing! You look fantastic! Who's next in our mamum/maeva club ?



Thanks heaps *foxie*  I expect the next club member to be Coreena  

*Coreena*, love, keep us posted ok


----------



## hktaitai

Coreena said:


> I know its exy! Ive never seen 10 dollar shipping Ive seen once and while free shipping thats when I buy stuff. That was the time I got my IM INA, it was an impulsive buy because it was the last day for free shipping lol ..



Attention gals! Mytheresa.com is offering free international shipping until October 31


----------



## Coreena

hktaitai said:


> Hey girls! Mission accomplished
> 
> I totally agree with *Foxie* - the fur is oh-so-soft
> 
> *Coreena*, the retail of Maeva is HK$24,899 in the IM store, more or less the same as that of The New Guard's.
> 
> And good news about the Leon lambskin coat. The price is, finally, adjusted down by nearly HK$10,000  What I have saved is now used on the Maeva
> 
> So, pix time......
> 
> ......
> 
> ... Thanks so much for letting me share


awww hun, how gorgeous are you! You look totally stunning  Loving it even better with the discount


----------



## Coreena

hktaitai said:


> Thanks heaps *foxie*  I expect the next club member to be Coreena
> 
> *Coreena*, love, keep us posted ok


i will lovely 

hun, I cant stop thinking about that embellished jacket lol .. i want it so badly lol .. I trully hope its not worth as much as TNG says it will be


----------



## Coreena

hktaitai said:


> Attention gals! Mytheresa.com is offering free international shipping until October 31


i just saw the email  hmm i should go check out what goodies are available 

does matches have free freight ones and while? I want the mendy top and that beaded belt lol ..


----------



## Chanel 0407

Has anyone bought an order from Mytheresa?  I am wondering about duties and any additional international charges.



Coreena said:


> i just saw the email  hmm i should go check out what goodies are available
> 
> does matches have free freight ones and while? I want the mendy top and that beaded belt lol ..


----------



## Coreena

Chanel 0407 said:


> Has anyone bought an order from Mytheresa?  I am wondering about duties and any additional international charges.


hey chanel, shipping is expensive  when its not free its 69 euro to ship to australia. In australia we pay D and T for anything imported that is over AUD 1000 im not sure about other countries.. but they do ship via DHL so if there are Duties and Taxes payable, DHL will bill you separately upon arrival into your country plus customs clearance fee of $55.20 AUD and a handling fee (normally quite small) .. hope this helps x


----------



## Miss.Cherie

springcherie.files.wordpress.com/2011/10/p1010600.jpg

check out le blog for my goodies.

I promise modelling pictures tomorrow!

edit - how do you do pictures? :'( url doesn't work...


----------



## chicjean

I'm gone for like one day and this thread just zooms!!!

*KristyDarling*, can't wait to see, mod pics!!


*angelastoel*, love that color combination!!! You look gorgeous!




flower71 said:


> Oh chicjean, you HAVE to get a pair! Really...thanks again



I'm dying to! But as far as I can tell, at least everywhere I've looked, they're sold out. Any recommendations on where to find a pair?? After folowing this thread for a bit, there are so many things I'm adding to my IM wish list, but I"m afraid I missed the boat on them!!! Poppy's and Beketts are my top two!




amacasa said:


> okay .. will go for a size 3 and have it taken in at the waist then..
> wish me luck with the renells
> 
> can't wait to wear them with my red poppys!!!



I can't wait to see them!!!!!!!


*tb-purselover*, looking so gorgeous! Love all of those looks! 

*hktaitai*, that coat...  LOVE! We need some action shots!


----------



## am2022

loving the pics on your blog.
and can't wait for marant boot pics!!!

upload on " manage attachments"  i usually used JPEG files.

so, make sure your pics size is 192 or lower so TPF will allow upload...

now to upload big , huge pics????

that i don't know...




Miss.Cherie said:


> springcherie.files.wordpress.com/2011/10/p1010600.jpg
> 
> check out le blog for my goodies.
> 
> I promise modelling pictures tomorrow!
> 
> edit - how do you do pictures? :'( url doesn't work...


----------



## Miss.Cherie

thanks (:

i have some other pictures on my SLR; will upload later


----------



## Jayne1

tb-purselover said:


> Trouser: IM Wabi in Bordeaux
> Sweater: IM Ritchie in ecru
> Shoes: Vincent Camutto
> Bracelet: Chan Luu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacket: IM Lexy in bordeaux
> Trousers: Wabi
> Shoes: America Retro
> T-shirt: T by Alexander Wang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacket: Dressmonster boyfriend jacket, ASOS
> T-shirt: Jcrew
> Necklace: Jcrew
> Trousers: IM Silo trousers
> Boots: IM Dana fringe boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scarf: street vendor in Rome Italy
> T-shirt: Jcrew
> Belt: Michael Kors
> Bracelet: Chan Luu
> Shoes: Vince Camutto
> 
> Whew, I think that is all of it. If you have more questions then feel free to ask!


I love the high/low thing you do -- thanks for the info!!


----------



## am2022

a cute black and white ensemble for everyone!!!


----------



## hktaitai

Miss.Cherie said:


> springcherie.files.wordpress.com/2011/10/p1010600.jpg
> 
> check out le blog for my goodies.
> 
> I promise modelling pictures tomorrow!
> 
> edit - how do you do pictures? :'( url doesn't work...




Can't wait!!!


----------



## am2022

another pic.. of red poppy.. love the colors on this one!!!


----------



## hktaitai

amacasa said:


> a cute black and white ensemble for everyone!!!


----------



## hktaitai

Coreena said:


> awww hun, how gorgeous are you! You look totally stunning  Loving it even better with the discount


Thanks heaps sweetie 


Coreena said:


> i will lovely
> hun, I cant stop thinking about that embellished jacket lol .. i want it so badly lol .. I trully hope its not worth as much as TNG says it will be


Me too! A beauty this one is!!! Um, as the obsession is unlikely to be under control, maybe we both should start saving now......


----------



## Chanel 0407

OMG ama that look is so pretty.  I thought is was from the celebrity thread.  Everything is perfect and you are so pretty.



amacasa said:


> another pic.. of red poppy.. love the colors on this one!!!


----------



## chicjean

amacasa said:


> another pic.. of red poppy.. love the colors on this one!!!



So pretty!! So wait... is that you?!?!


----------



## am2022

wait... ladies.. you are making me fall out of my chair...
never  in a million years will i look like this...
LOL!!!

You know how i love posting pics of MARANT in ACTION!!!

So, NO ... chanel and Chicjean.. that is definitely not me.... HAHA!!!

love you guys...





Chanel 0407 said:


> OMG ama that look is so pretty. I thought is was from the celebrity thread. Everything is perfect and you are so pretty.


----------



## chicjean

amacasa said:


> wait... ladies.. you are making me fall out of my chair...
> never  in a million years will i look like this...
> LOL!!!
> 
> You know how i love posting pics of MARANT in ACTION!!!
> 
> So, NO ... chanel and Chicjean.. that is definitely not me.... HAHA!!!
> 
> love you guys...



Haha, thanks for clarifying  I do love me some IM in action!!


----------



## am2022

continuing...

love the white renells... love the motion in this pic too!!!


----------



## tonkamama

flower71 said:


> I have to be good now, but I just see all these pants and I am wondering if I can wait for markdowns to grab a pair too...*tb purselover*, it's all your fault now!!


*flower71 ~* hehe...you are not alone...after seeing *tb*'s mod pictures...  I had few pairs put in the shopping cart and "hoping" that my SA can put them aside for me as soon as 1st mark down hits....  my SA promised that she will call me...  if any of my size are still available by then.


----------



## birkingal

Petite1010 said:


> I am not sure if we have high-quality specialists for custom made shoes here, so don't want to disappoint myself more, never try...
> 
> I am actually even more IT34, than IT35 so open-toe SS12 styles will be definitely big(. That's why I am two hands after boots))). My another option is Balmain shoes, their size 35 is ok for me, but their high heel killing me)))) So I am thinking between Balmain runway short suede version and Franklins...



petite1010, I wear a size 34. I've begged the SAs at IM to consider making their boots in smaller size. I bought these from Pretty Small Shoes. I decided to go half a size up just in case I had to wear thick socks but actually I didn't need to. I ended up having to put insoles. They'll do for now until IM starts to cater for her petite feet customers.


----------



## birkingal

Jaded81 said:


> No more itch???



surprisingly, no


----------



## birkingal

Petite1010 said:


> My hubby went fishing, so gals, night out postponed as well as mod pics with louboutins & furs)))) But here you are another today's look to go with children to the Mall to have some ice cream and fun instead))) paired with Keni and Zanotti boots



you rock in your Keni and leopard skirt (or dress?). I adore this look!


----------



## Chanel 0407

OMG you had me falling out of my chair with everything you were wearing, Hermes, fur, IM, I was like damn girl.  Keep the IM action coming weather it be you or someone else its all IM orgasmic .

Is the inappropriate?  Nah



Chanel 0407 said:


> OMG ama that look is so pretty. I thought is was from the celebrity thread. Everything is perfect and you are so pretty.


----------



## tb-purselover

flower71 said:


> I have to be good now, but I just see all these pants and I am wondering if I can wait for markdowns to grab a pair too...*tb purselover*, it's all your fault now!!


 
 I didn't mean to enable! Although, you won't regret it if you get a pair or two onsale. I love mine and cannot wait to wear them when the weather cools down.



Miss.Cherie said:


> tb - love your outfits, casual chic  the next emanuelle alt perhaps? you have great style.
> 
> just taking some pictures now


 
Awww, thanks so much! That is a huge compliment I saw your goodies from Paris! I'm so jelli! Please do post modeling pics. It looks like you had a wonderful time!



chicjean said:


> tb-purselover, looking so gorgeous! Love all of those looks!


Thanks! You are too kind.



tonkamama said:


> *I had few pairs put in the shopping cart and "hoping" that my SA can put them aside for me as soon as 1st mark down hits*.... my SA promised that she will call me... if any of my size are still available by then.



Tonka, which pants are you looking to get? Inquiring minds would love to know!


----------



## KristyDarling

tb-purselover said:


> Wow, Tonka  you look gorgeous! You are a beautiful women.
> 
> I can't wait to hear how you like your Wabi trousers! I love mine. Here are pics for you. I was burning up taking these pics. It is hot here. So, I was just having some fun. I can't wait until it cools down so I can start wearing them.
> 
> I do want to apologize for the pictures. My nice camera is at work with DH. So I had to use the crappy one. No light in our home so it makes the pictures worse.
> 
> Wabi in Bordeaux:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silo Trousers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Werris Trousers(these run super big imho. I have to wear a belt so they won't fall off. But I think they are meant to be baggy from all the blog posts):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, I went out Sunday night with DH to a cocktail party. I wore my July jacket! I love it. I feel so special wearing it.



Soooo jealous for so many different reasons!  You carry the current season pants SO beautifully! Plus you are rocking my HG Danas! And the July looks stunning on you (for me it will always be "the one that got away"). You go, girl!!


----------



## KristyDarling

Jayne1 said:


> I have to see them!  I've been hemming and hawing over the Temeo and the bracelets too!





chicjean said:


> KristyDarling, can't wait to see, mod pics!!



 I'll add Temeo, Wapi, and Jemet to my list of shamefully overdue mod shots! :shame:


----------



## KristyDarling

hktaitai said:


> Hey girls! Mission accomplished
> 
> I totally agree with *Foxie* - the fur is oh-so-soft
> 
> *Coreena*, the retail of Maeva is HK$24,899 in the IM store, more or less the same as that of The New Guard's.
> 
> And good news about the Leon lambskin coat. The price is, finally, adjusted down by nearly HK$10,000  What I have saved is now used on the Maeva
> 
> So, pix time......
> 
> ......
> 
> ... Thanks so much for letting me share



Aaaaaaaa!!!!   There are no words! This is so chic and very, very special!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## am2022

Kristy.... patiently waiting for your mod pics lady!!!



KristyDarling said:


> I'll add Temeo, Wapi, and Jemet to my list of shamefully overdue mod shots! :shame:


----------



## flower71

Miss.Cherie said:


> thanks (:
> 
> i have some other pictures on my SLR; will upload later


i just checked your blog...lovely! Can't wait to see action shots


----------



## flower71

KristyDarling said:


> I'll add Temeo, Wapi, and Jemet to my list of shamefully overdue mod shots! :shame:


Kristy, please do! Can't wait to see the Temeo, wapi and Jemet plus the bracelets...


----------



## chicjean

Just spotted these on The Outnet, if anyone is a 6 and is looking for amely boots, they're 65% off... 

http://www.theoutnet.com//product/81257

I had the 8's in my cart and they sold before I could checkout :cry:

I'm acquiring a serious IM shoe obsession...


----------



## am2022

that is quite a steal...
thanks chicjean for posting..

Yes. its an obsession chicjean and i welcome you with arms open wide.. i understand !!!




chicjean said:


> Just spotted these on The Outnet, if anyone is a 6 and is looking for amely boots, they're 65% off...
> 
> http://www.theoutnet.com//product/81257
> 
> I had the 8's in my cart and they sold before I could checkout :cry:
> 
> I'm acquiring a serious IM shoe obsession...


----------



## chicjean

amacasa said:


> that is quite a steal...
> thanks chicjean for posting..
> 
> Yes. its an obsession chicjean and i welcome you with arms open wide.. i understand !!!



Haha, following this thread has seriously made me lust after SOOO many pairs!!! Glad to know I'm not alone


----------



## Brigitte031

When do the markdowns at IM stores happen? I'll be near an IM store the first week of December. Fingers crossed the timing is magical haha.


----------



## am2022

i would say around that time.
good luck brigitte!!!



Brigitte031 said:


> When do the markdowns at IM stores happen? I'll be near an IM store the first week of December. Fingers crossed the timing is magical haha.


----------



## am2022

some more streetstyle!!!

I think that i really need these trousers...
anybody here with this style yet!!!  just lovely!!!


----------



## am2022

patchwork shirt!!! have the quincy and it might be too similar!!!

but this is too cute!!!


----------



## am2022

again.. the iconic renells~!!!!


----------



## birkingal

tonkamama said:


> Thank you for letting me share my weekend outfits!!
> 
> I just love my *Aniela boots*, alto still try to balance myself while walking in these babies (getting there )..  All worth it!!!
> 
> Top pic:  *IM Aniela boots* Pairing with RO leather jacket & *IM burned out T*.
> Bottom left: *IM Aniela boots* pairing with dress by Clu.
> Bottom right: *IM Hoani jacket *and dress is by T Alexandra Wang.




WOW!!!! Tonkamama or should I refer you to hotmama from now onwards. You look like a model! Can't believe you're a mom. I'm so in love with your RO jacket (hktaitai, don't you start because right now, I shouldn't be spending).


----------



## birkingal

flower71 said:


> Ok, I've got a few pics for you gals:
> Bal jacket, Zara jeans, ginko blouse and IM necklace and Becketts sneakers



There are so many gorgeous women here that look like models. You're one chic doc!  In fact, you're the only chic doc I know. My own brothers dress like....   don't get me started and so do my other friends in your profession. I want EVERYTHING you got on!


----------



## birkingal

angelastoel said:


> yesterday I made some nice pictures. I am so happy, I often had troubles to style my peru jacket in a special way and suddenly I realised this rika dress had the same colours, I refound my love for this jacket (as I am probably cannot afford the new ones, hehe)




What a fantastic pairing! The leopard print Rika dress complements the tweed Peru jacket very well.


----------



## birkingal

angelastoel said:


> here is the same jacket, but in the colours from this season
> http://int.youheshe.com/she/all-styles/products/leopard+printet+jakke+med+stjerne+nitter-(0311ri-neisha+jacket_camel_s).aspx they also have the green colour from my dress
> 
> I really love her brand, she has a store near my old appartement and a few years ago when I bought my first scarf there she helped me herself (Ulrika), which I thought was really cool. Now that she has so much succes it's even cooler, I think. So that scarf is very dear to me!



I saw a rack full of Rika clothes at Harvey Nichols but I didn't stop to look. I will do so when I'm next in London.


----------



## chicjean

*amacasa*, love all these IM "action" shots. Keep them coming!


----------



## birkingal

amacasa said:


> miss cherie.. thanks.
> 
> listen, i know about manteau and veste ... as that's how i do my search on evilbay...
> 
> and another one ive been using for the past 2 weeks:  fourrure



:lolots:  that's the extend of my French too. Oh and a few words that I'd picked up from my Hermes scarves. Whenever I'm in Paris and try to speak French, I often get asked ever so politely if I could stick to English.


----------



## birkingal

tb-purselover said:


> Wow, Tonka  you look gorgeous! You are a beautiful women.
> 
> I can't wait to hear how you like your Wabi trousers! I love mine. Here are pics for you. I was burning up taking these pics. It is hot here. So, I was just having some fun. I can't wait until it cools down so I can start wearing them.
> 
> I do want to apologize for the pictures. My nice camera is at work with DH. So I had to use the crappy one. No light in our home so it makes the pictures worse.
> 
> Wabi in Bordeaux:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silo Trousers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Werris Trousers(these run super big imho. I have to wear a belt so they won't fall off. But I think they are meant to be baggy from all the blog posts):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, I went out Sunday night with DH to a cocktail party. I wore my July jacket! I love it. I feel so special wearing it.



*tb-purselover*, Your July jacket!!   It's a.m.a.z.i.n.g !!!


----------



## birkingal

hktaitai said:


> Hey girls! Mission accomplished
> 
> I totally agree with *Foxie* - the fur is oh-so-soft
> 
> *Coreena*, the retail of Maeva is HK$24,899 in the IM store, more or less the same as that of The New Guard's.
> 
> And good news about the Leon lambskin coat. The price is, finally, adjusted down by nearly HK$10,000  What I have saved is now used on the Maeva
> 
> So, pix time......
> 
> ......
> 
> ... Thanks so much for letting me share



You go girl!!! hktaitai, I'm just in awe of your collection. I would never thought about getting any fur coats but whoa! this looks incredible on you.


----------



## am2022

thanks for loving these chicjean... this is what i do to keep away from hitting BIN button or putting more stuff in my shopping carts!!!

By the way, check your junk mail ladies as net a porter had been randomly sending 30% off coupon on full priced items... And i didn't get one... And i was hoping to get those leopard trousers!!! Lol!!! NAP, if you read this email... just give everyone a 30% off!!!




chicjean said:


> *amacasa*, love all these IM "action" shots. Keep them coming!


----------



## bgmommy

amacasa said:


> thanks for loving these chicjean... this is what i do to keep away from hitting BIN button or putting more stuff in my shopping carts!!!
> 
> By the way, check your junk mail ladies as net a porter had been randomly sending 30% off coupon on full priced items... And i didn't get one... And i was hoping to get those leopard trousers!!! Lol!!! NAP, if you read this email... just give everyone a 30% off!!!



Ahhh I didn't get one either

NAP please share the love

LOVE the action shots and btw my friend and poppy finder - if you see any in a 39 please IM or email me PLEASE!


----------



## LuxChic

tb-purselover said:


> Trouser: IM Wabi in Bordeaux
> Sweater: IM Ritchie in ecru
> Shoes: Vincent Camutto
> Bracelet: Chan Luu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacket: IM Lexy in bordeaux
> Trousers: Wabi
> Shoes: America Retro
> T-shirt: T by Alexander Wang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacket: Dressmonster boyfriend jacket, ASOS
> T-shirt: Jcrew
> Necklace: Jcrew
> Trousers: IM Silo trousers
> Boots: IM Dana fringe boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scarf: street vendor in Rome Italy
> T-shirt: Jcrew
> Belt: Michael Kors
> Bracelet: Chan Luu
> Shoes: Vince Camutto
> 
> Whew, I think that is all of it. If you have more questions then feel free to ask!



Great style TB!! What size is your Lexy jacket? Just ordered a 1 from Barneys and wondering if it will fit well. Thx!


----------



## am2022

sure "M"

You need to post some action pics yourself...  those red leather balmain leggings with anything marant so you can stay on this thread!!!

we will wait!!!



bgmommy said:


> Ahhh I didn't get one either
> 
> NAP please share the love
> 
> LOVE the action shots and btw my friend and poppy finder - if you see any in a 39 please IM or email me PLEASE!


----------



## chicjean

curious if anyone has the semax jeans?? i know they're a little older, but i'd like to see a pair in action, or maybe *amacasa* has a photo? on my hunt this evening for poppys/beketts i stumbled across a pair and am slightly tempted... 

i've decided IM will be the death of my budget conscious, "good" shopping...


----------



## juneping

does anyone know when matches is going to do a free shipping??

sorry...been so busy at work and can barely keep up with this thread....


----------



## am2022

june, NAP and My theresa has free global shipping right now.

I don't know when matchesfashion will do their promos.. but i will post it here once i see it.





juneping said:


> does anyone know when matches is going to do a free shipping??
> 
> sorry...been so busy at work and can barely keep up with this thread....


----------



## am2022

NAP 30% off email  looks like this.
i just posted and pasted from deals and steals!!!

Congrats on those that got it!!!

It is time to buy those much coveted marant pieces!!!


----------



## chicjean

amacasa said:


> NAP 30% off email  looks like this.
> i just posted and pasted from deals and steals!!!
> 
> Congrats on those that got it!!!
> 
> It is time to buy those much coveted marant pieces!!!



Ooo, thanks for sharing! I was curious what it looked like.


----------



## tonkamama

hktaitai said:


> Zillions of thanks *tonka* I am clueless :shame: - how do you enlarge a pic? :salute:


*hk ~ * to enlarge a photo...

1. once you completed inserting the picture, click on "Preview Post", click on the image you just uploaded and copy the URL link....  

2. then you click on the *"little yellow mountain icon"* above the message board (third icon from the right hand side). 

3. and then *paste your URL of the image* into the empty slot ~( http://        ), click *OK*.

4. click "Preview Post" again to view the enlarged image.

5. click "Submit Reply" to complete your message posting.


----------



## juneping

amacasa said:


> june, NAP and My theresa has free global shipping right now.
> 
> I don't know when matchesfashion will do their promos.. but i will post it here once i see it.


only matches got the renells now...and they are the cheapest i've seen.



amacasa said:


> NAP 30% off email  looks like this.
> i just posted and pasted from deals and steals!!!
> 
> Congrats on those that got it!!!
> 
> It is time to buy those much coveted marant pieces!!!


oh thanks for sharing....30% off...oh my.


----------



## am2022

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1512225&d=1319588575http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1512225&d=1319588575http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1512225&d=1319588575


amacasa said:


> NAP 30% off email looks like this.
> i just posted and pasted from deals and steals!!!
> 
> Congrats on those that got it!!!
> 
> It is time to buy those much coveted marant pieces!!!


----------



## am2022

tonka.. thanks for teaching hktaitai .. as i also am learning..

let me practice then..

i was able to go to the mountain thing...
but then the pic wouldn't show up?






tonkamama said:


> *hk ~ *to enlarge a photo...
> 
> 1. once you completed inserting the picture, click on "Preview Post", click on the image you just uploaded and copy the URL link....
> 
> 2. then you click on the *"little yellow mountain icon"* above the message board (third icon from the right hand side).
> 
> 3. and then *paste your URL of the image* into the empty slot ~( http:// ), click *OK*.
> 
> 4. click "Preview Post" again to view the enlarged image.
> 
> 5. click "Submit Reply" to complete your message posting.


----------



## tonkamama

Miss.Cherie said:


> springcherie.files.wordpress.com/2011/10/p1010600.jpg
> 
> check out le blog for my goodies.
> 
> I promise modelling pictures tomorrow!
> 
> edit - how do you do pictures? :'( url doesn't work...


You can sign up and create account with www.photobucket.com and upload your large size photo there... and use the link ..copy & paste on here (TPF).  HTH


----------



## mandicakes

amacasa said:


> NAP 30% off email looks like this.
> i just posted and pasted from deals and steals!!!
> 
> Congrats on those that got it!!!
> 
> It is time to buy those much coveted marant pieces!!!


 
Hi *amacasa*.  Oooooh.... 30% off. Nice.  Do you shop on the US site or the international? I haven't received an email which is odd considering I've been shopping up a storm on NAP and have a NAP personal shopper too.  Hmm... Maybe US starts discounts before the international?

I've been MIA for ages... So much to catch up on.

I was wondering too, does anyone happen to have the *Kalimba coat*? I've been eyeing it off for a while now but was wanting to know how the fit goes. I'm 5'6" and was thinking it may swamp me?  I've attached some pic's and it's for sale on NAP http://www.net-a-porter.com/intl/product/170869  Any guidance would be appreciated







Also, I've just but up a heap of detailed shots of the new summer 2012 range for anyone that's interested here http://www.findmeamuse.com


----------



## tonkamama

amacasa said:


> tonka.. thanks for teaching hktaitai .. as i also am learning..
> 
> let me practice then..
> 
> i was able to go to the mountain thing...
> but then the pic wouldn't show up?



 Let's say you successfully uploaded your jpg... using manage attachments.  

1. Close the window and Click on "preview Post"...  you will see the jpg in smaller size picture size

2. Click on the image-thumbnails under "Attached Thumbnails".  It will open up another screen with the image, then you copy the entire URL  (control C on your keyboard).  

example: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1512244&d=1319590904 

3. go back to PurseForum screen and click on the *little yellow mountain* icon, then little screen pops up asking "*Please enter the URL of your image:*", then you paste (control V on your keyboard) the entire link...  http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1512244&d=1319590904 over blank slot right beneath the "please enter the URL of your image" message, and click *OK*

4. Click "*Preview Post*" to make sure large image is showing, then click "*submit Reply*"...  you are done.


----------



## tonkamama

mandicakes said:


> Hi *amacasa*.  Oooooh.... 30% off. Nice.  Do you shop on the US site or the international? I haven't received an email which is odd considering I've been shopping up a storm on NAP and have a NAP personal shopper too.  Hmm... Maybe US starts discounts before the international?
> 
> I've been MIA for ages... So much to catch up on.
> 
> I was wondering too, does anyone happen to have the *Kalimba coat*? I've been eyeing it off for a while now but was wanting to know how the fit goes. I'm 5'6" and was thinking it may swamp me?  I've attached some pic's and it's for sale on NAP http://www.net-a-porter.com/intl/product/170869  Any guidance would be appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I've just but up a heap of detailed shots of the new summer 2012 range for anyone that's interested here http://www.findmeamuse.com


No discount for me either...  but NAP managed to offer two $25 credit to my account due to some minor errors .  Thanks for updates on you blog...  I love the military jacket


----------



## mandicakes

tonkamama said:


> No discount for me either... but NAP managed to offer two $25 credit to my account due to some minor errors . Thanks for updates on you blog... I love the military jacket


 
The military is gorgeous isn't it. Really wearable. I love a heap of the chunky knits but they far exceed my budget.  NAP credits are good . Maybe our 30% offers are still to come cross fingers


----------



## Coreena

chicjean said:


> Just spotted these on The Outnet, if anyone is a 6 and is looking for amely boots, they're 65% off...
> 
> http://www.theoutnet.com//product/81257
> 
> I had the 8's in my cart and they sold before I could checkout :cry:
> 
> I'm acquiring a serious IM shoe obsession...


no!!!! they are my size too... you have to be really quick with outnet... I can never buy anything I want its always gone in a flash lol ..


----------



## Coreena

amacasa said:


> some more streetstyle!!!
> 
> I think that i really need these trousers...
> anybody here with this style yet!!!  just lovely!!!


oh wow! those pants are stunning! you should definitely get them and the renells


----------



## bgmommy

amacasa said:


> sure "M"
> 
> You need to post some action pics yourself...  those red leather balmain leggings with anything marant so you can stay on this thread!!!
> 
> we will wait!!!



You will be disappointed - I sent those back.  I HAD to send something back and I couldn't get comfortable with the zipper inseam and they were BIG in rear and waist.  Sorry to disappoint.  I did keep the Keni - LOVE and have worn so many times already.  Don't kick me off yet - I'll post something soon - maybe!


----------



## Coreena

amacasa said:


> thanks for loving these chicjean... this is what i do to keep away from hitting BIN button or putting more stuff in my shopping carts!!!
> 
> By the way, check your junk mail ladies as net a porter had been randomly sending 30% off coupon on full priced items... And i didn't get one... And i was hoping to get those leopard trousers!!! Lol!!! NAP, if you read this email... just give everyone a 30% off!!!


me neither


----------



## bgmommy

chicjean said:


> curious if anyone has the semax jeans?? i know they're a little older, but i'd like to see a pair in action, or maybe *amacasa* has a photo? on my hunt this evening for poppys/beketts i stumbled across a pair and am slightly tempted...
> 
> i've decided IM will be the death of my budget conscious, "good" shopping...



Yes, saw red semax hit outnet.com last Tuesday in a 0 (too small for me) and they were gone so fast!


----------



## Coreena

mandicakes said:


> Hi *amacasa*.  Oooooh.... 30% off. Nice.  Do you shop on the US site or the international? I haven't received an email which is odd considering I've been shopping up a storm on NAP and have a NAP personal shopper too.  Hmm... Maybe US starts discounts before the international?
> 
> I've been MIA for ages... So much to catch up on.
> 
> I was wondering too, does anyone happen to have the *Kalimba coat*? I've been eyeing it off for a while now but was wanting to know how the fit goes. I'm 5'6" and was thinking it may swamp me?  I've attached some pic's and it's for sale on NAP http://www.net-a-porter.com/intl/product/170869  Any guidance would be appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I've just but up a heap of detailed shots of the new summer 2012 range for anyone that's interested here http://www.findmeamuse.com


hey mandi, Ive seen pics and the model on TNG is 5 foot 6 (so Ive been told) and she was wearing a size 0. That should give you an idea of what it will look like on you. To me it look very oversized. But that is the style afterall  

I dont see anything on sale on NAP  which site are you on UK or US NAP?


----------



## Coreena

mandicakes said:


> Hi *amacasa*.  Oooooh.... 30% off. Nice.  Do you shop on the US site or the international? I haven't received an email which is odd considering I've been shopping up a storm on NAP and have a NAP personal shopper too.  Hmm... Maybe US starts discounts before the international?
> 
> I've been MIA for ages... So much to catch up on.
> 
> I was wondering too, does anyone happen to have the *Kalimba coat*? I've been eyeing it off for a while now but was wanting to know how the fit goes. I'm 5'6" and was thinking it may swamp me?  I've attached some pic's and it's for sale on NAP http://www.net-a-porter.com/intl/product/170869  Any guidance would be appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I've just but up a heap of detailed shots of the new summer 2012 range for anyone that's interested here http://www.findmeamuse.com


thanks for the SS 2012 pics, mandi..... these pics are bad for my bank account lol   XP


----------



## mandicakes

Coreena said:


> hey mandi, Ive seen pics and the model on TNG is 5 foot 6 (so Ive been told) and she was wearing a size 0. That should give you an idea of what it will look like on you. To me it look very oversized. But that is the style afterall
> 
> I dont see anything on sale on NAP  which site are you on UK or US NAP?


 
Thanks so much for the heads up on the height of the model. That helps me a lot.  I was looking for the discount for NAP. I just saw an earlier post where some ladies had received an email from NAP offereing 30% off. It's not on the actual sites though.  I shop on the international site because it's cheaper for us Aussie gals.  I've emailed my NAP personal shopper to ask about the discount so I will let you know as soon as I hear back 

I know what you mean about the new collection. I'm saving so hard hoping that when the items are released they are spaced out a little so my $ can keep up


----------



## Coreena

mandicakes said:


> Thanks so much for the heads up on the height of the model. That helps me a lot.  I was looking for the discount for NAP. I just saw an earlier post where some ladies had received an email from NAP offereing 30% off. It's not on the actual sites though.  I shop on the international site because it's cheaper for us Aussie gals.  I've emailed my NAP personal shopper to ask about the discount so I will let you know as soon as I hear back
> 
> I know what you mean about the new collection. I'm saving so hard hoping that when the items are released they are spaced out a little so my $ can keep up


30% would be so good! ^^ I received it once but I never got to use it, everything I wanted I wasnt allowed to use the 30% lol and when I finally found something I wanted to buy it had expired lol ......  I hope you get your discount mandi ^^ 

Im eyeing the Asa sweater, just love it! Dont know if I should take the plunge or not.. XP

OMG trying to save is so hard... I love that embellished jacket but its ridiculously expensive! I might have to forgo some items on wishlist to get this beauty


----------



## chicjean

Coreena said:


> no!!!! they are my size too... you have to be really quick with outnet... I can never buy anything I want its always gone in a flash lol ..



And so is The Outnet :/ We need like instant IM updates from them!




mandicakes said:


> Also, I've just but up a heap of detailed shots of the new summer 2012 range for anyone that's interested here http://www.findmeamuse.com



 Thanks for sharing... my wallet is seriously going to hate me...


----------



## mandicakes

Coreena said:


> 30% would be so good! ^^ I received it once but I never got to use it, everything I wanted I wasnt allowed to use the 30% lol and when I finally found something I wanted to buy it had expired lol ...... I hope you get your discount mandi ^^
> 
> Im eyeing the Asa sweater, just love it! Dont know if I should take the plunge or not.. XP
> 
> OMG trying to save is so hard... I love that embellished jacket but its ridiculously expensive! I might have to forgo some items on wishlist to get this beauty


 

I'm the same. I've been holding off getting the Asa knit, Anui knit, Zappy belt and the Kalimba coat. It's killing me!  Considering the Yoan knit too because I've seen some amazing pic's recently.  Geez... That's a lot when I write it all down!  But now I know there are some 30% vouchers floating round I'll try to hold off that bit longer.  Come on NAP! Vouchers PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!

Did you get the boots off theoutnet.com? You're the same size as me and I looked but they were gone.  That's a good thing though probably


----------



## Coreena

chicjean said:


> And so is The Outnet :/ We need like instant IM updates from them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing... my wallet is seriously going to hate me...


instant updates would be awesome!


----------



## Coreena

mandicakes said:


> I'm the same. I've been holding off getting the Asa knit, Anui knit, Zappy belt and the Kalimba coat. It's killing me!  Considering the Yoan knit too because I've seen some amazing pic's recently.  Geez... That's a lot when I write it all down!  But now I know there are some 30% vouchers floating round I'll try to hold off that bit longer.  Come on NAP! Vouchers PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Did you get the boots off theoutnet.com? You're the same size as me and I looked but they were gone.  That's a good thing though probably


I want the anui sweater as well  but omg its so expensive the sweaters this year compared to last  I want a voucher too  Pretty Please ^^

No I was too late  But I feel I much prefer the monys  Yeah hehe ... good for our wallets XP


----------



## hktaitai

tonkamama said:


> *hk ~ * to enlarge a photo...
> 
> 1. once you completed inserting the picture, click on "Preview Post", click on the image you just uploaded and copy the URL link....
> 
> 2. then you click on the *"little yellow mountain icon"* above the message board (third icon from the right hand side).
> 
> 3. and then *paste your URL of the image* into the empty slot ~( http://        ), click *OK*.
> 
> 4. click "Preview Post" again to view the enlarged image.
> 
> 5. click "Submit Reply" to complete your message posting.



Thanks so much *tonka* the computer guru  You're the best


----------



## hktaitai

KristyDarling said:


> Aaaaaaaa!!!!   There are no words! This is so chic and very, very special!!! Congratulations!!!!





birkingal said:


> You go girl!!! hktaitai, I'm just in awe of your collection. I would never thought about getting any fur coats but whoa! this looks incredible on you.



Huge thanks *KD* and *birkingal* You've made my day


----------



## hktaitai

mandicakes said:


> I'm the same. I've been holding off getting the Asa knit, Anui knit, Zappy belt and the Kalimba coat. It's killing me!  Considering the Yoan knit too because I've seen some amazing pic's recently.  Geez... That's a lot when I write it all down!  But now I know there are some 30% vouchers floating round I'll try to hold off that bit longer.  Come on NAP! Vouchers PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Did you get the boots off theoutnet.com? You're the same size as me and I looked but they were gone.  That's a good thing though probably



*mandicakes* you've got such a delicious wish list


----------



## hktaitai

tonkamama said:


> Let's say you successfully uploaded your jpg... using manage attachments.  1. Close the window and Click on "preview Post"...  you will see the jpg in smaller size picture size ......
> 4. Click "*Preview Post*" to make sure large image is showing, then click "*submit Reply*"...  you are done.



Wow, *tonka* you've chosen a fab pic for our computer lesson  Love love


----------



## flower71

amacasa said:


> thanks for loving these chicjean... this is what i do to keep away from hitting BIN button or putting more stuff in my shopping carts!!!
> 
> By the way, check your junk mail ladies as net a porter had been randomly sending 30% off coupon on full priced items... And i didn't get one... And i was hoping to get those leopard trousers!!! Lol!!! NAP, if you read this email... just give everyone a 30% off!!!


Oh, amacasa, this is so unfair! Why can't we all have the 30% off? I mean, I am also a good client as a lot of us here...Maybe this is the best way to just wait for the markdowns and not be tempted for full price right now...and risk not having the right size...! 
Love all the action shots, I agree with chicjean, keep em coming...while we await Kristy's pics (hugs to you!)


----------



## flower71

tonkamama said:


> *hk ~ * to enlarge a photo...
> 
> 1. once you completed inserting the picture, click on "Preview Post", click on the image you just uploaded and copy the URL link....
> 
> 2. then you click on the *"little yellow mountain icon"* above the message board (third icon from the right hand side).
> 
> 3. and then *paste your URL of the image* into the empty slot ~( http://        ), click *OK*.
> 
> 4. click "Preview Post" again to view the enlarged image.
> 
> 5. click "Submit Reply" to complete your message posting.


You are the best! I need that kind of lessons , it's about time! Thanks a huge load for that dear tonka!


----------



## flower71

mandicakes said:


> Hi *amacasa*.  Oooooh.... 30% off. Nice.  Do you shop on the US site or the international? I haven't received an email which is odd considering I've been shopping up a storm on NAP and have a NAP personal shopper too.  Hmm... Maybe US starts discounts before the international?
> 
> I've been MIA for ages... So much to catch up on.
> 
> I was wondering too, does anyone happen to have the *Kalimba coat*? I've been eyeing it off for a while now but was wanting to know how the fit goes. I'm 5'6" and was thinking it may swamp me?  I've attached some pic's and it's for sale on NAP http://www.net-a-porter.com/intl/product/170869  Any guidance would be appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I've just but up a heap of detailed shots of the new summer 2012 range for anyone that's interested here http://www.findmeamuse.com


oh *mandicakes*, is that your blog? It's amazing, I love it top bits!! 
I tried the Kalimba coat and it's just such a boxy /big.fit..I didn't like the fit and it was a size 0...Maybe it was on one of those days, I just didn't feel it? It looks good on others though.


----------



## Miss.Cherie

ok, hopefully will be able to post pictures when I'm back from the gym 
Loving the action shots everyone, got any more?


----------



## flower71

birkingal said:


> There are so many gorgeous women here that look like models. You're one chic doc!  In fact, you're the only chic doc I know. My own brothers dress like....   don't get me started and so do my other friends in your profession. I want EVERYTHING you got on![/QUOTE


----------



## am2022

we love marant pants, shoes, tops , JACKETS, COATS... 

but we can't forget those sexy clingy dresses...

don't have one but love seeing them on others!!!http//forum.purseblog.com/newreply.php?do=postreply&t=660254


----------



## am2022

dresses to come...

this one first!
http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1512595&d=1319646399

http://forum.purseblog.com/newreply.php?do=postreply&t=660254


----------



## am2022

thanks tonka....

im going to practice!!!




tonkamama said:


> Let's say you successfully uploaded your jpg... using manage attachments.
> 
> 1. Close the window and Click on "preview Post"... you will see the jpg in smaller size picture size
> 
> 2. Click on the image-thumbnails under "Attached Thumbnails". It will open up another screen with the image, then you copy the entire URL (control C on your keyboard).
> 
> example:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1512244&d=1319590904
> 
> 3. go back to PurseForum screen and click on the *little yellow mountain* icon, then little screen pops up asking "*Please enter the URL of your image:*", then you paste (control V on your keyboard) the entire link... http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1512244&d=1319590904 over blank slot right beneath the "please enter the URL of your image" message, and click *OK*
> 
> 4. Click "*Preview Post*" to make sure large image is showing, then click "*submit Reply*"... you are done.


----------



## am2022

okay practicing here ladies....

i think i did it... thanks tonka~


----------



## Jayne1

flower71 said:


> oh *mandicakes*, is that your blog? It's amazing, I love it top bits!!
> I tried the Kalimba coat and it's just such a boxy /big.fit..I didn't like the fit and it was a size 0...Maybe it was on one of those days, I just didn't feel it? It looks good on others though.


Agree -- it's very large and boxy and wide.

I wondered if I should go down 2 sizes or maybe just one size and would that ruin the look?  Anyway, it was an odd, large jacket, but I'm still thinking about it.


----------



## Jayne1

Help!

So, I'm watching for a jacket to go on sale and in the meantime I asked for exact measurements to get an idea of fit, since I have no way of trying this size on, in the store.

NAP, Matches and Farfetch sent me measurements and they were all different.  On the same size jacket.

A 2" difference can make a huge difference in fit. Which place would you believe if you had to pick one?


----------



## am2022

hi there.

i would say NAP??  i think they are pretty much veterans with measurements???

just make sure you can return.. but with custom fees.. i understand about picking the best...

then, ask for a remeasure and let them know straight out that you got 3 different measurements from other vendors?  good luck!!!




Jayne1 said:


> Help!
> 
> So, I'm watching for a jacket to go on sale and in the meantime I asked for exact measurements to get an idea of fit, since I have no way of trying this size on, in the store.
> 
> NAP, Matches and Farfetch sent me measurements and they were all different. On the same size jacket.
> 
> A 2" difference can make a huge difference in fit. Which place would you believe if you had to pick one?


----------



## am2022

love this older leopard dress!!!


----------



## am2022

beyonce!


----------



## am2022

cute skirt!


----------



## am2022

Miss Blake L.


----------



## am2022




----------



## bgmommy

amacasa said:


> dresses to come...
> 
> this one first!
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1512595&d=1319646399
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/newreply.php?do=postreply&t=660254



Just got this metallic sweater from Outnet (silver colorway) - debating sending back as it is more fitted than shown on the runway as loose.  It said (read after I purchased) to size up to go for the runway look - I got the 0 - any thoughts?

bummer - I can't see any of the other photos you posted  Mybe just my computer!!!


----------



## am2022

its so pretty.. and obviously hard to find..

id say make it work... why don't you post pics so we could see!!!

Don't know why you can't see the other pics... lets ask other ladies then?

GUYS, are you seeing 4-5 pics above this post of marant being worn by celebs???



bgmommy said:


> Just got this metallic sweater from Outnet (silver colorway) - debating sending back as it is more fitted than shown on the runway as loose. It said (read after I purchased) to size up to go for the runway look - I got the 0 - any thoughts?
> 
> bummer - I can't see any of the other photos you posted Mybe just my computer!!!


----------



## chicjean

I can't see any of the photos you posted


----------



## am2022

thanks chicjean for verifying...
oh dear.. im going to try and fix it...

for the meantime..

one of my favorites..diane kruger!








chicjean said:


> I can't see any of the photos you posted


----------



## flower71

amacasa said:


> thanks chicjean for verifying...
> oh dear.. im going to try and fix it...
> 
> for the meantime..
> 
> one of my favorites..diane kruger!


sorry amacasa, I can't see any of your pics...


----------



## am2022

I see... well i apologize...
let me try again the usual way.... i guess tonka will need to train me more!!!


----------



## am2022

i will put it in one post...


----------



## am2022

and more!!!


----------



## calisnoopy

just ordered the Isabel Marant Renell jeans in black!  so excited...hope i got the right size, im usually a 25 in current elliot and 26 in most other jeans and i got the size 1...


----------



## Jayne1

^^ Can't see the pics either.


----------



## bgmommy

amacasa said:


> and more!!!



woo hoo see them now - nice work!!!


----------



## am2022

so excited for you... i feel im a size 2 in renells... but got the 3 instead as im going to see my tailor soon...she can just fix the waistline!!!




calisnoopy said:


> just ordered the Isabel Marant Renell jeans in black! so excited...hope i got the right size, im usually a 25 in current elliot and 26 in most other jeans and i got the size 1...


----------



## Jayne1

I see the pics now!


----------



## mandicakes

flower71 said:


> oh *mandicakes*, is that your blog? It's amazing, I love it top bits!!
> I tried the Kalimba coat and it's just such a boxy /big.fit..I didn't like the fit and it was a size 0...Maybe it was on one of those days, I just didn't feel it? It looks good on others though.


 
Hi *flower,* Thanks for the sweet feedback.  The blog will get there. I scour the internet far too much but love to share the great pic's I find. They are inspirational (and bad for the wallet).  Hmm... the Kalimba... I think I will wait to actually try it on after getting your feedback. I've been on the fence for a while so I figure there has to be a reason for that right?

*Hktaitai* my wish list is out of control but I suppose at least it's only a wish list right 

*Coreena and to all the other ladies waiting for the NAP 30% off email* I contacted NAP (international) and they said that the 30% offer has been sent out for the US site. They go on sale before the international one. She said that the 30% offer for the international site will be sent out some time in November. From memory the US are normally 2 weeks or so ahead of the international. Yay!!!!!!!!!! 

I found some gorgeous pic's of Ciara on her blog www.theblondsalad.com wearing the Yoan knit.  Boy to look that gorgeous!


----------



## am2022

oooh lovely... thanks mandicakes on the heads up on that infamous 30% off....  Would love to have that as well!!!  so leopard trousers can come home to mama!!! Lol!




mandicakes said:


> Hi *flower,* Thanks for the sweet feedback.  The blog will get there. I scour the internet far too much but love to share the great pic's I find. They are inspirational (and bad for the wallet). Hmm... the Kalimba... I think I will wait to actually try it on after getting your feedback. I've been on the fence for a while so I figure there has to be a reason for that right?
> 
> *Hktaitai* my wish list is out of control but I suppose at least it's only a wish list right
> 
> *Coreena and to all the other ladies waiting for the NAP 30% off email* I contacted NAP (international) and they said that the 30% offer has been sent out for the US site. They go on sale before the international one. She said that the 30% offer for the international site will be sent out some time in November. From memory the US are normally 2 weeks or so ahead of the international. Yay!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I found some gorgeous pic's of Ciara on her blog www.theblondsalad.com wearing the Yoan knit. Boy to look that gorgeous!


----------



## am2022

another pair to drool over... le pants!


----------



## chicjean

*amacasa* yay! thanks for sharing the old fashioned way  what are those blue pants that blake lively is wearing called?!?!?!?



calisnoopy said:


> just ordered the Isabel Marant Renell jeans in black!  so excited...hope i got the right size, im usually a 25 in current elliot and 26 in most other jeans and i got the size 1...



congrats!!! post mod pics when you get them


----------



## chicjean

I've got a style question for you ladies, since we all love IM, I'm assuming I"m in the company of ladies that have similar taste as me 

I LOVE the cropped jeans with heels look that IM constantly shows (and that I basically live in), but I'm wondering how to wear the same cropped pants in the winter when it's WAY too cold for heels. Do you cover them up with boots? Or wear cropped ankle boots?? Dresses are easy because you can throw on thick tights, but I think pants with tights and then pumps is a little weird. 

Any opinions are welcome. I'm eyeing a few older IM pants on eBay that are cropped, but I'm hesitant to go for it without figuring out how exactly to pull it off when it's freezing.


----------



## mandicakes

amacasa said:


> another pair to drool over... le pants!


 
Ha ha... *amacasa*. You have the same taste as me  I ordered those pants and the grey tee.  Love love love them!


----------



## mandicakes

chicjean said:


> I've got a style question for you ladies, since we all love IM, I'm assuming I"m in the company of ladies that have similar taste as me
> 
> I LOVE the cropped jeans with heels look that IM constantly shows (and that I basically live in), but I'm wondering how to wear the same cropped pants in the winter when it's WAY too cold for heels. Do you cover them up with boots? Or wear cropped ankle boots?? Dresses are easy because you can throw on thick tights, but I think pants with tights and then pumps is a little weird.
> 
> Any opinions are welcome. I'm eyeing a few older IM pants on eBay that are cropped, but I'm hesitant to go for it without figuring out how exactly to pull it off when it's freezing.


 
Hi *chicjean.*  Here are some pic's for a bit of inspiration and differing looks. Some of my friends wear their Dickers a lot with them. I do with some but depends on the pant.  Mostly I tend to wear mine with black ankle boots with a 4-5" heel just because I love to have some height.  I do a similar look to how Kate Moss wears hers in the photo. Black boots, cream or black tailored jacket and basic tee.  I hope that helps


----------



## chicjean

mandicakes said:


> Hi *chicjean.*  Here are some pic's for a bit of inspiration and differing looks. Some of my friends wear their Dickers a lot with them. I do with some but depends on the pant.  Mostly I tend to wear mine with black ankle boots with a 4-5" heel just because I love to have some height.  I do a similar look to how Kate Moss wears hers in the photo. Black boots, cream or black tailored jacket and basic tee.  I hope that helps



Love all of these, thank you!


----------



## bgmommy

amacasa said:


> so excited for you... i feel im a size 2 in renells... but got the 3 instead as im going to see my tailor soon...she can just fix the waistline!!!



I was going to ask how the 3's fit???


----------



## bgmommy

mandicakes said:


> Ha ha... *amacasa*. You have the same taste as me  I ordered those pants and the grey tee.  Love love love them!


and me, but I am on the "I wish I knew where to preorder" list - LOL!  Where did you preorder these and what was the pricing if you don't mind me asking??? Thanks ladies!


----------



## am2022

hi there..
hasn't arrived.. no worries..once it gets here will post them!!!




bgmommy said:


> I was going to ask how the 3's fit???


----------



## am2022

a repost of the older leopard dress...
this i really like!!!


----------



## mandicakes

bgmommy said:


> and me, but I am on the "I wish I knew where to preorder" list - LOL! Where did you preorder these and what was the pricing if you don't mind me asking??? Thanks ladies!


 
Moda Operandi have already had the pre-orders up a couple of weeks ago so I did some there.  Also if you contact little boutique stores and ask if they have a look book or buyer's pic's (if you normally buy from the store) most time they will email you through.  In Australia 'The New Guard' normally have a look book (www.thenewguard.com.au) and they are brilliant to deal with.  Meiter in the US are amazing to deal with also.  I have just heard back from NAP (international) and they have some pre-views of some designers pre-fall collections. I've asked for the Isabal Marant RTW and Etoile range but still waiting. Not sure which designers they have these pre-pared for but with let you know 

*chicjean*  my pleasure. Glad I could help a fellow IM addict


----------



## hktaitai

Jayne1 said:


> Help!
> So, I'm watching for a jacket to go on sale and in the meantime I asked for exact measurements to get an idea of fit, since I have no way of trying this size on, in the store.
> NAP, Matches and Farfetch sent me measurements and they were all different.  On the same size jacket.
> A 2" difference can make a huge difference in fit. Which place would you believe if you had to pick one?





amacasa said:


> hi there.
> i would say NAP??  i think they are pretty much veterans with measurements???
> just make sure you can return.. but with custom fees.. i understand about picking the best...
> then, ask for a remeasure and let them know straight out that you got 3 different measurements from other vendors?  good luck!!!



Hey *Jayne* I agree with *amacasa* that you should ask them to remeasure... It'll be too much trouble to do an exchange - not to mention the disappointment - if the vendor you choose to buy from turns out to be "laid-back" about measurement


----------



## hktaitai

calisnoopy said:


> just ordered the Isabel Marant Renell jeans in black!  so excited...hope i got the right size, im usually a 25 in current elliot and 26 in most other jeans and i got the size 1...



Congrats *calisnoopy*! Please do share pics when the jeans arrive


----------



## hktaitai

mandicakes said:


> Moda Operandi have already had the pre-orders up a couple of weeks ago so I did some there.  Also if you contact little boutique stores and ask if they have a look book or buyer's pic's (if you normally buy from the store) most time they will email you through.  In Australia 'The New Guard' normally have a look book (www.thenewguard.com.au) and they are brilliant to deal with.  Meiter in the US are amazing to deal with also.  I have just heard back from NAP (international) and they have some pre-views of some designers pre-fall collections. I've asked for the Isabal Marant RTW and Etoile range but still waiting. Not sure which designers they have these pre-pared for but with let you know
> 
> *chicjean*  my pleasure. Glad I could help a fellow IM addict



*mandi* thanks a load for the helpful info


----------



## mandicakes

hktaitai said:


> *mandi* thanks a load for the helpful info


 

My pleasure. I forgot www.matchesfashion.com will also put up a look book for both ranges (they normally do).  It's not up yet but you will be able to see it under a section called 'Look Book' along with various other designers. They will be the buyer's pic's and when you open the pages for each item, you can sign up to be notified as soon as they arrive. You will receive an email when they are in and prior to the items going live on their website which is the best time to nab the popular items   Boy... I shop far too much!


----------



## juneping

amacasa said:


> dresses to come...
> 
> this one first!
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1512595&d=1319646399
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/newreply.php?do=postreply&t=660254



love this pair of pants...they would go perfect with my gwens...


----------



## Jayne1

hktaitai said:


> Hey *Jayne* I agree with *amacasa* that you should ask them to remeasure... It'll be too much trouble to do an exchange - not to mention the disappointment - if the vendor you choose to buy from turns out to be "laid-back" about measurement


Isn't it odd though that 3 legitimate places such as NAP and Farfetch would measure so differently? 

I contacted NAP and asked for specific measurements -- under the arms, across the bust, etc.  I'm curious if they come back with different numbers!

All 3 sites gave me such different lengths of sleeve too,  how hard is it to measure a sleeve.


----------



## hktaitai

Jayne1 said:


> Isn't it odd though that 3 legitimate places such as NAP and Farfetch would measure so differently?
> 
> I contacted NAP and asked for specific measurements -- under the arms, across the bust, etc.  I'm curious if they come back with different numbers!
> 
> All 3 sites gave me such different lengths of sleeve too,  how hard is it to measure a sleeve.



I'm with you *Jayne*. It's also confusing and frustrating 

About the differences in sleeve length. One possible explanation is that NAP measures it from underarm to cuff (if I remember it correctly), while others normally measure sleeves from shoulder to cuff.


----------



## hktaitai

mandicakes said:


> My pleasure. I forgot www.matchesfashion.com will also put up a look book for both ranges (they normally do).  It's not up yet but you will be able to see it under a section called 'Look Book' along with various other designers. They will be the buyer's pic's and when you open the pages for each item, you can sign up to be notified as soon as they arrive. You will receive an email when they are in and prior to the items going live on their website which is the best time to nab the popular items   Boy... I shop far too much!



Good tip on preordering! Thanks again *mandi*


----------



## hktaitai

juneping said:


> love this pair of pants...they would go perfect with my gwens...



I can totally visualize how awesome the pairing will be. *Juneping* you have a genuine talent for styling  Have you found the pants yet?


----------



## juneping

hktaitai said:


> I can totally visualize how awesome the pairing will be. *Juneping* you have a genuine talent for styling  Have you found the pants yet?


i am seriously thinking hitting the button on matches (the renells).....but the int'l shipping is getting me a bit nervous. i don't have problem w/ local online but int'l for some reason get me bit nervous. yoox once shipped me the wrong size....so the shipping back and forth and waiting is bit annoying for my liking.
i kind of want to get them from the boutique in soho but the price diff is about 100 bucks (USD)...sigh...
what do u think??


----------



## chicjean

juneping said:


> love this pair of pants...they would go perfect with my gwens...



i love them, too  i totally agree with *hktaitai*, can't wait to see how you style these (once you find them, of course )


----------



## chicjean

Eek, quick! Another outnet find!!!

IM Glody Skirt for anyone who's interested: 
http://www.theoutnet.com/product/77175


----------



## hktaitai

juneping said:


> i am seriously thinking hitting the button on matches (the renells).....but the int'l shipping is getting me a bit nervous. i don't have problem w/ local online but int'l for some reason get me bit nervous. yoox once shipped me the wrong size....so the shipping back and forth and waiting is bit annoying for my liking.
> i kind of want to get them from the boutique in soho but the price diff is about 100 bucks (USD)...sigh...
> what do u think??



Saving 100 bucks vs *possible* hassle of shipping back and forth? Um, I probably would go for taking the risk (hopefully nonexistent, after all ) and having my fingers crossed, while happily saving the money!


----------



## Coreena

mandicakes said:


> Hi *flower,* Thanks for the sweet feedback.  The blog will get there. I scour the internet far too much but love to share the great pic's I find. They are inspirational (and bad for the wallet).  Hmm... the Kalimba... I think I will wait to actually try it on after getting your feedback. I've been on the fence for a while so I figure there has to be a reason for that right?
> 
> *Hktaitai* my wish list is out of control but I suppose at least it's only a wish list right
> 
> *Coreena and to all the other ladies waiting for the NAP 30% off email* I contacted NAP (international) and they said that the 30% offer has been sent out for the US site. They go on sale before the international one. She said that the 30% offer for the international site will be sent out some time in November. From memory the US are normally 2 weeks or so ahead of the international. Yay!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I found some gorgeous pic's of Ciara on her blog www.theblondsalad.com wearing the Yoan knit.  Boy to look that gorgeous!


thanks for the heads up Mandi! ^^ But i havent shopped much with NAP US so I doubt I will get a 30% voucher  

Wow she looks great in that pic, makes me want that sweater as well lol ..


----------



## chicjean

juneping said:


> i am seriously thinking hitting the button on matches (the renells).....but the int'l shipping is getting me a bit nervous. i don't have problem w/ local online but int'l for some reason get me bit nervous. yoox once shipped me the wrong size....so the shipping back and forth and waiting is bit annoying for my liking.
> i kind of want to get them from the boutique in soho but the price diff is about 100 bucks (USD)...sigh...
> what do u think??



i ordered mine from matches and didn't have a problem with it. the shipping was steep, yes, but it was delivered quickly, and i did save $100 because i didn't buy them from NAP. granted NAP was sold out in my size.... 

i hope that helps! let us know what you decide


----------



## hktaitai

chicjean said:


> Eek, quick! Another outnet find!!!
> 
> IM Glody Skirt for anyone who's interested:
> http://www.theoutnet.com/product/77175



Thanks *chicjean*  I usully shop on the outnet international site and always miss the good deals of IMs on the US site  Now i know i can count on you to tip us on more US outnet finds in real time


----------



## Coreena

mandicakes said:


> My pleasure. I forgot www.matchesfashion.com will also put up a look book for both ranges (they normally do).  It's not up yet but you will be able to see it under a section called 'Look Book' along with various other designers. They will be the buyer's pic's and when you open the pages for each item, you can sign up to be notified as soon as they arrive. You will receive an email when they are in and prior to the items going live on their website which is the best time to nab the popular items   Boy... I shop far too much!


oh i didnt know, might check that look book out when it hits the site  thanks for the heads up mands


----------



## chicjean

hktaitai said:


> Thanks *chicjean*  I usully shop on the outnet international site and always miss the good deals of IMs on the US site  Now i know i can count on you to tip us on more US outnet finds in real time



Haha, of course   After missing those boots in my size the other day, I've been checking the outnet RELIGIOUSLY to see if they post more/some get returned  

Crossing my fingers...


----------



## Coreena

juneping said:


> love this pair of pants...they would go perfect with my gwens...


you should get them June, I love IM pants and you have the perfect legs for them ^^


----------



## Coreena

Jayne1 said:


> Isn't it odd though that 3 legitimate places such as NAP and Farfetch would measure so differently?
> 
> I contacted NAP and asked for specific measurements -- under the arms, across the bust, etc.  I'm curious if they come back with different numbers!
> 
> All 3 sites gave me such different lengths of sleeve too,  how hard is it to measure a sleeve.


hmm thats strange, I wonder why. I normally just use NAP for measurements I have found them to be the most accurate. But they have made mistakes in the past.


----------



## Coreena

juneping said:


> i am seriously thinking hitting the button on matches (the renells).....but the int'l shipping is getting me a bit nervous. i don't have problem w/ local online but int'l for some reason get me bit nervous. yoox once shipped me the wrong size....so the shipping back and forth and waiting is bit annoying for my liking.
> i kind of want to get them from the boutique in soho but the price diff is about 100 bucks (USD)...sigh...
> what do u think??


buy them June, they are so beautiful! Ive seen them listed on ebay for a ridiclous price of USD 930 crazy! I want them too, just not sure about the sizing


----------



## Coreena

hktaitai said:


> Thanks *chicjean*  I usully shop on the outnet international site and always miss the good deals of IMs on the US site  Now i know i can count on you to tip us on more US outnet finds in real time


me too, I always miss out.. everytime I check outnet, it says sold out! lol .. doh! XP


----------



## hktaitai

Coreena said:


> me too, I always miss out.. everytime I check outnet, it says sold out! lol .. doh! XP


----------



## tb-purselover

KristyDarling said:


> Soooo jealous for so many different reasons!  You carry the current season pants SO beautifully! Plus you are rocking my HG Danas! And the July looks stunning on you (for me it will always be "the one that got away"). You go, girl!!


Hey Kristy! Good to see you back. I hope you had a great time (not too busy on out of town on business) and have caught up on the IM madness. 

Thanks so much for the sweet, sweet words. 




birkingal said:


> *tb-purselover*, Your July jacket!!   It's a.m.a.z.i.n.g !!!


Aww, thanks! July is my most fav. jacket ever! 




LuxChic said:


> Great style TB!! What size is your Lexy jacket?  Just ordered a 1 from Barneys and wondering if it will fit well.  Thx!


Thanks so much! My Lexy is a sz 2, it is a little bit big/broad in the shoulder area. I'm typically a sz 1. But I don't mind because it gives me room to layer.


----------



## angelastoel

here some Flana eye candy!


----------



## Coreena

angelastoel said:


> here some Flana eye candy!


oh wow you totally rock that jacket angela, simply amazing!  Im sooooooo so jealous! I want one so badly XP I might have to wait 10 years before I can get one


----------



## hktaitai

angelastoel said:


> here some Flana eye candy!



Unprecedentedly adorable! :urock: *angel*!!


----------



## Chanel 0407

To all you Fred owners I have a few questions on the fit.  I received my Fred last night in a size 2 and its quite fitted when its zipped up.  I saw how Angela wore it opened and that's how I will, but I could not wear anything bulky under it.  I have to wear a thin top or t-shirt.  The sleeves do not come all the way to my wrist but rather hit 3" above the wrist.  Do you ladies think I should try a 3?  All my other IM jackets thus far have been size 2.


----------



## Brigitte031

Chanel 0407 said:


> To all you Fred owners I have a few questions on the fit.  I received my Fred last night in a size 2 and its quite fitted when its zipped up.  I saw how Angela wore it opened and that's how I will, but I could not wear anything bulky under it.  I have to wear a thin top or t-shirt.  The sleeves do not come all the way to my wrist but rather hit 3" above the wrist.  Do you ladies think I should try a 3?  All my other IM jackets thus far have been size 2.


 
I find mine has stretched a bit in the sleeves from movement such as while driving, reaching over... so if it fits you OK everywhere else I'd say keep... but if you feel you can't wear much underneath just go for the 3.  It is a pretty warm jacket so I don't really wear too many layers underneath but I have worn about 2 shirts underneath and it's okay for me zipped up and everything.


----------



## chicjean

angelastoel said:


> here some Flana eye candy!



Gorgeous!!! I would have never thought to pair that with green jeans!


----------



## juneping

Chanel 0407 said:


> To all you Fred owners I have a few questions on the fit. I received my Fred last night in a size 2 and its quite fitted when its zipped up. I saw how Angela wore it opened and that's how I will, but I could not wear anything bulky under it. I have to wear a thin top or t-shirt. The sleeves do not come all the way to my wrist but rather hit 3" above the wrist. Do you ladies think I should try a 3? All my other IM jackets thus far have been size 2.


 
i don't have the fred....but from my experience...i don't like size up jackets, it just looks very ill-fitting. for IM...i think each size fits significantly different.


----------



## juneping

chicjean said:


> i love them, too  i totally agree with *hktaitai*, can't wait to see how you style these (once you find them, of course )


 


hktaitai said:


> Saving 100 bucks vs *possible* hassle of shipping back and forth? Um, I probably would go for taking the risk (hopefully nonexistent, after all ) and having my fingers crossed, while happily saving the money!


 


Coreena said:


> buy them June, they are so beautiful! Ive seen them listed on ebay for a ridiclous price of USD 930 crazy! I want them too, just not sure about the sizing


 
i bit the bullet this morning....i hope they will arrive perfectly. still...i've never bought jeans that expensive.


----------



## chicjean

juneping said:


> i bit the bullet this morning....i hope they will arrive perfectly.



yay!!!  are you ordering from matches?


----------



## juneping

chicjean said:


> yay!!!  are you ordering from matches?


 
yes....


----------



## chicjean

juneping said:


> yes....



yay!! i'm sure you won't have any trouble. they'll arrive pretty quickly


----------



## angelastoel

chicjean said:


> Gorgeous!!! I would have never thought to pair that with green jeans!



thank you, the idea came because of the embellishment, it has the same green and a thought it was nice do do something different.


----------



## Coreena

juneping said:


> i bit the bullet this morning....i hope they will arrive perfectly. still...i've never bought jeans that expensive.


woohoo!!!  cant wait to see them ^^


----------



## Chanel 0407

Angela, I love this look.  I've been looking for this t-shirt for awhile 



angelastoel said:


> here some Flana eye candy!


----------



## KristyDarling

angelastoel said:


> here some Flana eye candy!



Beautiful!


----------



## soholaleni

Hi Everyone! I was wondering what U.S. size would probably fit best in the Jordan jacket, size 3. I have heard U.S. size 6 or 8..any thoughts?


----------



## Amsterdam

Ladies, The Outnet int. site has new IM item NOW!!!!
I just got the Horai dress!


----------



## jellylicious

amacasa said:


> another pair to drool over... le pants!


I love those shoes as well!!!


----------



## am2022

congrats on the horai and thanks for the heads up... got the shearling coat!!! hope it fits!!!



Amsterdam said:


> Ladies, The Outnet int. site has new IM item NOW!!!!
> I just got the Horai dress!


----------



## Amsterdam

amacasa said:


> congrats on the horai and thanks for the heads up... got the shearling coat!!! hope it fits!!!



Happy you got the shearling jacket! Did you get your own size?

Most of the stuff on The Outnet is already gone, can't believe how fast it sold out!


----------



## chicjean

Can anyone tell me what these jeans are called???

http://www.denimology.com/2011/01/Katie-Holmes-Isabel-Marant-polka-dot-pants-1.jpg


----------



## bgmommy

amacasa said:


> congrats on the horai and thanks for the heads up... got the shearling coat!!! hope it fits!!!



Congrats - shearling coat sounds wonderful!!!  I haven't bought from international site before - how's shipping/taxes?  Please tell us more - which jacket did you score???


----------



## am2022

woohooo... so happy for you june!!! can't wait~!




juneping said:


> i bit the bullet this morning....i hope they will arrive perfectly. still...i've never bought jeans that expensive.


----------



## flower71

juneping said:


> i bit the bullet this morning....i hope they will arrive perfectly. still...*i've never bought jeans that expensive*.


I know, me neither but I really don't regret it! You won't either...can't wait to see


----------



## flower71

amacasa said:


> congrats on the horai and thanks for the heads up... got the shearling coat!!! hope it fits!!!


oh amacasa, hope it does! Which coat?


----------



## flower71

angelastoel said:


> here some Flana eye candy!


Thanks for these beautiful pics...can't have enough!


----------



## flower71

Amsterdam said:


> Ladies, The Outnet int. site has new IM item NOW!!!!
> I just got the Horai dress!


Which dress is that? Congrats by the way!


----------



## Chanel 0407

does anyone have a link for the international site?


----------



## Jayne1

angelastoel said:


> here some Flana eye candy!


Perfect!!


----------



## Amsterdam

Chanel 0407 said:


> does anyone have a link for the international site?



http://www.theoutnet.com/intl/changecountry.chic


----------



## Amsterdam

flower71 said:


> Which dress is that? Congrats by the way!



This is the Horai dress:


----------



## am2022

congrats amsterdam!!!




Amsterdam said:


> This is the Horai dress:


----------



## Amsterdam

angelastoel said:


> here some Flana eye candy!



Love your outfit, Angela!


----------



## flower71

Amsterdam said:


> This is the Horai dress:


love it! congrats to you, lucky girl...


----------



## juneping

Chanel 0407 said:


> does anyone have a link for the international site?



chanel - you can change your location to another continent...you should be able to see what their inventories are. HTH.


----------



## juneping

Amsterdam said:


> This is the Horai dress:



pls post mod pix when you get it....


----------



## KristyDarling

Creatures of Comfort just got a huge shipment in! I got the Evans jacket from the main line! 

ETA: For you fur-loving gals, there are some Leons and Lulus (gray, black, and cream versions)! There's also an intriguing sweater coat in ecru called Kelil!


----------



## am2022

nice!! congrats kristy!!!



KristyDarling said:


> Creatures of Comfort just got a huge shipment in! I got the Evans jacket from the main line!
> 
> ETA: For you fur-loving gals, there are some Leons and Lulus (gray, black, and cream versions)! There's also an intriguing sweater coat in ecru called Kelil!


----------



## KristyDarling

amacasa said:


> nice!! congrats kristy!!!



Thanks! But now I will have to mentally prepare to send something back from my recent NAP IM order in order not to be too gluttonous! Must maintain my marriage.


----------



## juneping

KristyDarling said:


> Thanks! But now I will have to mentally prepare to send something back from my recent NAP IM order in order not to be too gluttonous! Must maintain my marriage.



so what else did you buy??


----------



## chicjean

KristyDarling said:


> Creatures of Comfort just got a huge shipment in! I got the Evans jacket from the main line!
> 
> ETA: For you fur-loving gals, there are some Leons and Lulus (gray, black, and cream versions)! There's also an intriguing sweater coat in ecru called Kelil!



So pretty!! You'll have to let us know what else you splurged on


----------



## KristyDarling

juneping said:


> so what else did you buy??



From NAP? The Wapi bracelets, Jemet blouse, and Temeo cardie in black. It was a larger haul than I'm normally used to (I try to limit my IM purchases to just one item at a time, and I space them out in order to limit my burn rate), but I've been thinking nonstop about these 3 items over the last couple months, so I just pulled the trigger!  They should arrive Tuesday.   I can't keep these along with the Evans I just ordered today, so I'm bracing myself emotionally to say goodbye to at least 1 item! Hopefully something just won't fit or will just look terrible on me -- that would make it a lot easier to let go!


----------



## hktaitai

Congrats everyone on the bargains from Outnet  Can't wait to see more mod pics!


----------



## hktaitai

KristyDarling said:


> From NAP? The Wapi bracelets, Jemet blouse, and Temeo cardie in black. It was a larger haul than I'm normally used to (I try to limit my IM purchases to just one item at a time, and I space them out in order to limit my burn rate), but I've been thinking nonstop about these 3 items over the last couple months, so I just pulled the trigger!  They should arrive Tuesday.   I can't keep these along with the Evans I just ordered today, so I'm bracing myself emotionally to say goodbye to at least 1 item! Hopefully something just won't fit or will just look terrible on me -- that would make it a lot easier to let go!



Many congrats *KD*  
No, you're not seriously _hoping_ that something'll "look terrible", are you? :giggles:


----------



## hktaitai

amacasa said:


> congrats on the horai and thanks for the heads up... got the shearling coat!!! hope it fits!!!



Congrats *amacasa*!!!!!!   Which one did you get?


----------



## hktaitai

Amsterdam said:


> This is the Horai dress:



Congrats *Amsterdam*  Horai!!!!!


----------



## hktaitai

KristyDarling said:


> Creatures of Comfort just got a huge shipment in! I got the Evans jacket from the main line!
> 
> ETA: For you fur-loving gals, there are some Leons and Lulus (gray, black, and cream versions)! There's also an intriguing sweater coat in ecru called Kelil!



Hey *KD*, how does the Evans' shoulder fit?
This one is really nice. I hope you decide to keep it


----------



## KristyDarling

A shearling for* Amacasa* and the Horai for *Amsterdam*!  Totally jellie!!!!!  Congratulations!!! I wish I could justify a shearling jacket but the weather here rarely gets that cold. And the Horai -- I tried it on last season and it was gorgey, totally HOT!!! But I didn't have the right upper body for it.  Amsterdam, you will rock it!!! 

Why is it that I NEVER luck out and score IM on the Outnet????  Congrats to those who did!


----------



## KristyDarling

hktaitai said:


> Hey *KD*, how does the Evans' shoulder fit?
> This one is really nice. I hope you decide to keep it



It should arrive on Monday.   I'll let you know then! The CoC SA told me that there are shoulder pads, and it is form-fitting overall. She is 5'4" and 112lbs and said the 0 fit her well (TTS), so I'm assuming it will for me too.  It's a shorter jacket, with a one-button fastening near the waist.


----------



## am2022

oh my... hktaitai... i might have gotten the wrong size:shame:

i was at work and you know how i like a good winter jacket - either shearling or fur... 

saw the michal... and the only sizes available were 0 and 2....
and, i automatically clicked 2... but checking on NAP sites ... i think i should have gotten the 0 as its oversized...

please break it to me gently hktaitai... How does the Michal fit?  knowing that im a 2 in lexy??  

did i just pick the wrong size????



hktaitai said:


> Congrats *amacasa*!!!!!!  Which one did you get?


----------



## juneping

KristyDarling said:


> From NAP? The Wapi bracelets, Jemet blouse, and Temeo cardie in black. It was a larger haul than I'm normally used to (I try to limit my IM purchases to just one item at a time, and I space them out in order to limit my burn rate), but I've been thinking nonstop about these 3 items over the last couple months, so I just pulled the trigger!  They should arrive Tuesday.   I can't keep these along with the Evans I just ordered today, so I'm bracing myself emotionally to say goodbye to at least 1 item! Hopefully something just won't fit or will just look terrible on me -- that would make it a lot easier to let go!



oh...someone has been bad...hahaha ....i don't know how you are going to pick and choose...so hard. that's why i always procrastinate...i don't usually return...


----------



## mandicakes

Sorry ladies... I know this is an IM thread but I know a heap of ladies that are Balmain mad too that are on here.  So there is a heap of Balmain back up on www.theoutnet.com both the international and US sites.  Unfortunately all the IM is gone!


----------



## Jayne1

KristyDarling said:


> Thanks! But now I will have to mentally prepare to send something back from my recent NAP IM order* in order not to be too gluttonous!* Must maintain my marriage.


Totally off topic and definitely not referring to anyone here. But you know how some people just buy and buy and buy?  I always think of that word when I think about that.

I hope you can keep everything though. You bought such nice things.


----------



## bgmommy

KristyDarling said:


> Thanks! But now I will have to mentally prepare to send something back from my recent NAP IM order in order not to be too gluttonous! Must maintain my marriage.



I can so relate to that statement!!!!  You will have to let us know - I was just in that same situation


----------



## KristyDarling

Jayne1 said:


> Totally off topic and definitely not referring to  anyone here. But you know how some people just buy and buy and buy?  I  always think of that word when I think about that.
> 
> I hope you can keep everything though. You bought such nice things.



Hi Jayne! Thanks, I think they're nice too.   IM is one of the few labels that I'm willing to pay full price for...sticking to her basic/classic pieces works well for me. I'll wear them for a long time, which (almost) justifies the mind boggling prices! I grew up in a frugal midwestern family -- my environment wired me to be guilt-ridden with regard to shopping.   It keeps me from going totally nutso with the credit card! 



bgmommy said:


> I can so relate to that statement!!!!  You will have to let us know - I was just in that same situation



I will definitely do that, bg!   What "situation" of your own do you speak of?


----------



## Jayne1

By the way... something I have noticed... now that I'm trying to shop a bit on-line...

While I love a good modeling shot, it does not always give me an idea how something will look _on me._

For instance, I saw this gorgeous coat at the misch boutique blog. For me? Perfection! I almost called the store to place an order!! 






Then I started thinking, the name of the coat "Dumka" sounded familiar. Have I tried this coat on, in the store?

Sometimes I sneak a cell phone shot so I can remember what I've tried. Since the clothes have names on the tags, I take a picture of the tag too.  For reference.

I did try on this "coat" in the store and it was awful on me. It's called "Dumka Wooly Coat" and it was boxy and hip length.  I'm 5'6" and the "coat" is not a coat at all... but a cardigan type sweater that barely reaches my fingertips.  Those slit pockets were just below my waist.  Too awkward to slip my hands in like the model in this picture.

I'm not posting a picture of me the Dumka, I look like a blimp.

Can you imagine if I had ordered this on line and it arrived looking like a boxy, finger-tip length sweater?

I wish shopping on line was easier!!


----------



## hktaitai

amacasa said:


> oh my... hktaitai... i might have gotten the wrong size:shame: i was at work and you know how i like a good winter jacket - either shearling or fur... saw the michal... and the only sizes available were 0 and 2.... and, i automatically clicked 2... but checking on NAP sites ... i think i should have gotten the 0 as its oversized... please break it to me gently hktaitai... How does the Michal fit?  knowing that im a 2 in lexy??   did i just pick the wrong size????



Darling *amacasa* no worries  As you wear the Lexy in 2, my guess is that the Michal in 0 might be a bit too small. As a reference, mine is a 0, as of most of my IM jackets, but I wear the Lexy in 1. So it looks like that the Michal in 1 would be your best choice, and 2 should be a safer choice than 0, since you'll probably wear a sweater instead of a thin tee underneath a shearling jacket  Betwen a 0 and a 2, I think you've made the right choice hun


----------



## am2022

Very good girl kristy!! But before you truly start behaving pls pls post pics of the black temeo!!!




KristyDarling said:


> Hi Jayne! Thanks, I think they're nice too.   IM is one of the few labels that I'm willing to pay full price for...sticking to her basic/classic pieces works well for me. I'll wear them for a long time, which (almost) justifies the mind boggling prices! I grew up in a frugal midwestern family -- my environment wired me to be guilt-ridden with regard to shopping.   It keeps me from going totally nutso with the credit card!
> 
> 
> 
> I will definitely do that, bg!   What "situation" of your own do you speak of?


----------



## am2022

Thanks hktaitai... Hope michal will fit the bill for now as my winter jacket!!!  Can't wait !!! 

UOTE=hktaitai;20234622]Darling *amacasa* no worries  As you wear the Lexy in 2, my guess is that the Michal in 0 might be a bit too small. As a reference, mine is a 0, as of most of my IM jackets, but I wear the Lexy in 1. So it looks like that the Michal in 1 would be your best choice, and 2 should be a safer choice than 0, since you'll probably wear a sweater instead of a thin tee underneath a shearling jacket  Betwen a 0 and a 2, I think you've made the right choice hun [/QUOTE]


----------



## hktaitai

KristyDarling said:


> It should arrive on Monday.   I'll let you know then! The CoC SA told me that there are shoulder pads, and it is form-fitting overall. She is 5'4" and 112lbs and said the 0 fit her well (TTS), so I'm assuming it will for me too.  It's a shorter jacket, with a one-button fastening near the waist.



Thanks KD for the details  Can't wait!!!


----------



## KristyDarling

Jayne1 said:


> By the way... something I have noticed... now that I'm trying to shop a bit on-line...
> 
> While I love a good modeling shot, it does not always give me an idea how something will look _on me._
> 
> For instance, I saw this gorgeous coat at the misch boutique blog. For me? Perfection! I almost called the store to place an order!!
> 
> Then I started thinking, the name of the coat "Dumka" sounded familiar. Have I tried this coat on, in the store?
> 
> Sometimes I sneak a cell phone shot so I can remember what I've tried. Since the clothes have names on the tags, I take a picture of the tag too.  For reference.
> 
> I did try on this "coat" in the store and it was awful on me. It's called "Dumka Wooly Coat" and it was boxy and hip length.  I'm 5'6" and the "coat" is not a coat at all... but a cardigan type sweater that barely reaches my fingertips.  Those slit pockets were just below my waist.  Too awkward to slip my hands in like the model in this picture.
> 
> I'm not posting a picture of me the Dumka, I look like a blimp.
> 
> Can you imagine if I had ordered this on line and it arrived looking like a boxy, finger-tip length sweater?
> 
> I wish shopping on line was easier!!



Good thing you didn't order it! (though I'm SURE you did not look like a "blimp," my dear!) I agree with you - online shopping is both a blessing and a curse.


----------



## Jayne1

KristyDarling said:


> Good thing you didn't order it! *(though I'm SURE you did not look like a "blimp," my dear!)* I agree with you - online shopping is both a blessing and a curse.


Thank you - but it did add a good 15 pounds, blimp or no blimp.


----------



## KristyDarling

Jayne1 said:


> Thank you - but it did add a good 15 pounds, blimp or no blimp.



LOL. That's one of the reasons why I had to send back the Xabi...for a "boyfriend coat" it was actually fairly flattering, but because I'm short and a little top-heavy I still felt stumpy and stubby in it! I feel like with each IM piece that I try on, I get a little more refined in my understanding of knowing what will work with my build, and what won't. I just have to pay the price via return shipping costs!!


----------



## hktaitai

Jayne1 said:


> For instance, I saw this gorgeous coat at the misch boutique blog. For me? Perfection! I almost called the store to place an order!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I started thinking, the name of the coat "Dumka" sounded familiar. Have I tried this coat on, in the store? Sometimes I sneak a cell phone shot so I can remember what I've tried. Since the clothes have names on the tags, I take a picture of the tag too.  For reference. I did try on this "coat" in the store and it was awful on me. It's called "Dumka Wooly Coat" and it was boxy and hip length.  I'm 5'6" and the "coat" is not a coat at all... but a cardigan type sweater that barely reaches my fingertips.  Those slit pockets were just below my waist.  Too awkward to slip my hands in like the model in this picture. I'm not posting a picture of me the Dumka, I look like a blimp. Can you imagine if I had ordered this on line and it arrived looking like a boxy, finger-tip length sweater? I wish shopping on line was easier!!



Hey *Jayne* I'm glad you remembered the name of the coat and didn't buy a wrong item  IMs are too expensive for mistakes


----------



## bgmommy

KristyDarling said:


> Hi Jayne! Thanks, I think they're nice too.   IM is one of the few labels that I'm willing to pay full price for...sticking to her basic/classic pieces works well for me. I'll wear them for a long time, which (almost) justifies the mind boggling prices! I grew up in a frugal midwestern family -- my environment wired me to be guilt-ridden with regard to shopping.   It keeps me from going totally nutso with the credit card!
> 
> 
> 
> I will definitely do that, bg!   What "situation" of your own do you speak of?



I too had ordered too much and had to part with something - it's "just clothes", but it is much harder when it's already in your closet


----------



## chicjean

Jayne1 said:


> By the way... something I have noticed... now that I'm trying to shop a bit on-line...
> 
> While I love a good modeling shot, it does not always give me an idea how something will look _on me._
> 
> For instance, I saw this gorgeous coat at the misch boutique blog. For me? Perfection! I almost called the store to place an order!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I started thinking, the name of the coat "Dumka" sounded familiar. Have I tried this coat on, in the store?
> 
> Sometimes I sneak a cell phone shot so I can remember what I've tried. Since the clothes have names on the tags, I take a picture of the tag too.  For reference.
> 
> I did try on this "coat" in the store and it was awful on me. It's called "Dumka Wooly Coat" and it was boxy and hip length.  I'm 5'6" and the "coat" is not a coat at all... but a cardigan type sweater that barely reaches my fingertips.  Those slit pockets were just below my waist.  Too awkward to slip my hands in like the model in this picture.
> 
> I'm not posting a picture of me the Dumka, I look like a blimp.
> 
> Can you imagine if I had ordered this on line and it arrived looking like a boxy, finger-tip length sweater?
> 
> I wish shopping on line was easier!!



I can totally relate! I had a similar situation with a Phillip Lim dress last year. Online shopping is hit or miss, and it's hard not to jus put your face on the model... I'm convinced they chop their heads off on purpose. So you can try and see yourself there and how fabulous you will look!


----------



## Jayne1

hktaitai said:


> Hey *Jayne* I'm glad you remembered the name of the coat and didn't buy a wrong item  IMs are too expensive for mistakes


I never remember the names -- that's why I use my cellphone to snap a quick picture of the tag. It really looked like a different coat to me.  Just the name was the same. 


chicjean said:


> I can totally relate! I had a similar situation with a Phillip Lim dress last year. Online shopping is hit or miss, and it's hard not to jus put your face on the model... I'm convinced they chop their heads off on purpose. So you can try and see yourself there and how fabulous you will look!


In this case, the coat I saw in the misch boutique blog must be modeled by a very petite, 4/11" female... no other explanation for the way she carries it.

On-line shopping should have _different size models_ wearing the _exact same item!_


----------



## juneping

Jayne1 said:


> I never remember the names -- that's why I use my cellphone to snap a quick picture of the tag. It really looked like a different coat to me. Just the name was the same.
> 
> In this case, the coat I saw in the misch boutique blog must be modeled by a very petite, 4/11" female... no other explanation for the way she carries it.
> 
> *On-line shopping should have different size models wearing the *_*exact same item*!_


 
or list the height of the model and her usual size and sizing info on the item. i understand they are models...but average women aren't 5'10...


----------



## juneping

wow...the shipping of $45 of matches was really worth it....from the tracking info..they are at my apt already. it really takes a little over 24 hours. i am very impressed.


----------



## am2022

Yay!!! Can't wait for mod pics 
Got mine last night... Had a feeling size 3 was big and it wAs ...,
Will have it taken it at the waist and upper thighs!!!



juneping said:


> wow...the shipping of $45 of matches was really worth it....from the tracking info..they are at my apt already. it really takes a little over 24 hours. i am very impressed.


----------



## juneping

amacasa said:


> Yay!!! Can't wait for mod pics
> Got mine last night... Had a feeling size 3 was big and it wAs ...,
> Will have it taken it at the waist and upper thighs!!!


 
where did you get yours?? can you exchange??


----------



## KristyDarling

Congrats, *Amacasa* and *Juneping* on your new Renells! Can't wait to see you rocking these iconic jeans!!


----------



## chicjean

juneping said:


> wow...the shipping of $45 of matches was really worth it....from the tracking info..they are at my apt already. it really takes a little over 24 hours. i am very impressed.



totally agree!! can't wait to see them on you!


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> wow...the shipping of $45 of matches was really worth it....from the tracking info..they are at my apt already. it really takes a little over 24 hours. i am very impressed.


Junking, please let us know how you like it and post pic.....pls also let us know if you need to pay any additional "import" fees.... If everything goes well, I would like to give international on-line shopping a try... Tia


----------



## tonkamama

amacasa said:


> Yay!!! Can't wait for mod pics
> Got mine last night... Had a feeling size 3 was big and it wAs ...,
> Will have it taken it at the waist and upper thighs!!!


Like to know where did you get yours.....  mod pic please.


----------



## flower71

amacasa said:


> Yay!!! Can't wait for mod pics
> Got mine last night... Had a feeling size 3 was big and it wAs ...,
> Will have it taken it at the waist and upper thighs!!!


Oh no, amacasa! I thought you'd get the size 2...I needed the 3, not you!
amacasa and juneping, can't wait to see your mod pics...I wore mine today


----------



## jellybebe

KristyDarling said:
			
		

> From NAP? The Wapi bracelets, Jemet blouse, and Temeo cardie in black. It was a larger haul than I'm normally used to (I try to limit my IM purchases to just one item at a time, and I space them out in order to limit my burn rate), but I've been thinking nonstop about these 3 items over the last couple months, so I just pulled the trigger!  They should arrive Tuesday.   I can't keep these along with the Evans I just ordered today, so I'm bracing myself emotionally to say goodbye to at least 1 item! Hopefully something just won't fit or will just look terrible on me -- that would make it a lot easier to let go!



Amazing haul! Love the jacket.


----------



## Chanel 0407

Just got home from work and my Gwens were on my door step!!!! What a great start to the weekend.  Now I just need the poppy's and the Gwens in cream / black combo. I can't believe how addicting this is.


----------



## juneping

Chanel 0407 said:
			
		

> Just got home from work and my Gwens were on my door step!!!! What a great start to the weekend.  Now I just need the poppy's and the Gwens in cream / black combo. I can't believe how addicting this is.



Congrats!! We want mod pix!!


----------



## KristyDarling

jellybebe said:


> Amazing haul! Love the jacket.



Why thanky!  I'm very curious about the Evans jacket myself...I haven't seen it offered anywhere else besides CoC! I will definitely report back and hopefully post mods if I can get my act together.

I just received the first item from my recent spree - not by IM, but rather, a blazer by Helmut Lang. I'm on the fence. It's cool but not as cool-looking as it is on the model! (http://www.shopbop.com/rolled-sleev...524441917892.htm?fm=search-viewall-shopbysize) It's wider and more voluminous IRL, which makes me look even dwarfier than normal.  Buuuut, with leather leggings and my Mony boots, it's killer!! Thing is I don't want to be limited to just wearing the jacket with tight pants and heels....hmmm. On the other hand, the quality IS really good...maybe I'll just wait until my IM items all arrive and then choose the send-backs at at that time.  Oh, problems problems.  Thanks for letting me think out loud!


----------



## KristyDarling

Chanel 0407 said:


> Just got home from work and my Gwens were on my door step!!!! What a great start to the weekend.  Now I just need the poppy's and the Gwens in cream / black combo. I can't believe how addicting this is.



Yes, IM is addictive! Especially her shoes!! Congratulations - the Gwens are HOT!!!  Are you going to wear them out this weekend?  I *wish* I could wear pumps, but I'm relegated to boots only. Durn these oddly shaped feet!


----------



## jellybebe

KristyDarling said:


> Why thanky!  I'm very curious about the Evans jacket myself...I haven't seen it offered anywhere else besides CoC! I will definitely report back and hopefully post mods if I can get my act together.
> 
> I just received the first item from my recent spree - not by IM, but rather, a blazer by Helmut Lang. I'm on the fence. It's cool but not as cool-looking as it is on the model! (http://www.shopbop.com/rolled-sleev...524441917892.htm?fm=search-viewall-shopbysize) It's wider and more voluminous IRL, which makes me look even dwarfier than normal.  Buuuut, with leather leggings and my Mony boots, it's killer!! Thing is I don't want to be limited to just wearing the jacket with tight pants and heels....hmmm. On the other hand, the quality IS really good...maybe I'll just wait until my IM items all arrive and then choose the send-backs at at that time.  Oh, problems problems.  Thanks for letting me think out loud!



I have yet to receive my 2 Helmut Lang sweaters so can't comment on the fit but it looks like their stuff fits sort of large. Is there any way you can take the jacket in or are the proportions just off? I think you should just wait and decide what to send back, maybe you will love everything else you got and this one will be the most "ordinary". GL!


----------



## KristyDarling

jellybebe said:


> I have yet to receive my 2 Helmut Lang sweaters so can't comment on the fit but it looks like their stuff fits sort of large. Is there any way you can take the jacket in or are the proportions just off? I think you should just wait and decide what to send back, maybe you will love everything else you got and this one will be the most "ordinary". GL!



Typically H Lang fits me TTS, so I was surprised that this jacket was so oversized. I suppose I could have it tailored, but that depends how extensive the alterations would be. The shoulder-line is very wide and the shoulder pads are rather prominent. I dunno, maybe it's supposed to look this way and I'm just neurotic! 

But sorry I veered off topic! Back to IM.


----------



## Jayne1

KristyDarling said:


> Why thanky!  I'm very curious about the Evans jacket myself...I haven't seen it offered anywhere else besides CoC! I will definitely report back and hopefully post mods if I can get my act together.
> 
> I just received the first item from my recent spree - not by IM, but rather, a blazer by Helmut Lang. I'm on the fence. It's cool but not as cool-looking as it is on the model! (http://www.shopbop.com/rolled-sleev...524441917892.htm?fm=search-viewall-shopbysize) It's wider and more voluminous IRL, which makes me look even dwarfier than normal.  Buuuut, with leather leggings and my Mony boots, it's killer!! *Thing is I don't want to be limited to just wearing the jacket with tight pants and heels....hmmm.* On the other hand, the quality IS really good...maybe I'll just wait until my IM items all arrive and then choose the send-backs at at that time.  Oh, problems problems.  Thanks for letting me think out loud!


So it would one very cool looking uniform - only to be worn one way.

If it made me look really good (and slim) I'd probably feel it was worth it.


----------



## KristyDarling

Jayne1 said:


> So it would one very cool looking uniform - only to be worn one way.
> 
> If it made me look really good (and slim) I'd probably feel it was worth it.



Excellent point.  Slimming/flattering outfits are worth their weight in gold. Fortunately I do have lots of skinny jeans/pants to choose from, so that would be one way to switch up the uniform (but always with my Monys, of course).


----------



## soholaleni

KristyDarling said:


> Yes, IM is addictive! Especially her shoes!! Congratulations - the Gwens are HOT!!!  Are you going to wear them out this weekend?  I *wish* I could wear pumps, but I'm relegated to boots only. Durn these oddly shaped feet!



I just got the Gwens last week and I'm not officially addicted..I have a wish list about a mile long.

Anybody here have the red Howell shorts? Are they flattering on a non-model body?!?! Thanks


----------



## Coreena

KristyDarling said:


> Excellent point.  Slimming/flattering outfits are worth their weight in gold. Fortunately I do have lots of skinny jeans/pants to choose from, so that would be one way to switch up the uniform (but always with my Monys, of course).


hey kristy ^^ what is the fit like for the monys are they TTS? there is a pair left in a size 37 but I feel I need possibly the 36 instead  can you shead some light


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> Junking, please let us know how you like it and post pic.....pls also let us know if you need to pay any additional "import" fees.... If everything goes well, I would like to give international on-line shopping a try... Tia



the statement says "unpaid delivery duty" but didn't give me any dollar amount. so may be i'll get one later?? but i prepared to pay the duty fee...after all it's still slightly cheaper than retail here in the US after tax. but it would be better if i don't have to pay at all 

the package came in a beautiful box...actually just like NAP many years ago..i like this kind of box better, b/c the cover and the box is one single piece.

i already tried the jeans out with different shoes i have... and they work well together. even one pair of shoes i thought might look odd but worked. so i was extremely delighted. i am having brunch with my gf tomorrow so i'll be wearing them. it suddenly got so cold here in NY...i hope i won't get too cold. they even worked with gwen...when i rolled them up further up...they didn't look too odd though the embroidery was a little blocked but the proportion worked really well.


----------



## Isabelfan

mandicakes said:


> Sorry ladies... I know this is an IM thread but I know a heap of ladies that are Balmain mad too that are on here.  So there is a heap of Balmain back up on www.theoutnet.com both the international and US sites.  Unfortunately all the IM is gone!



Oh my, so many things have flown off the shelf! They work so well w IM!


----------



## tonkamama

Thanks for the "info", it helps when I come across some good deal overseas at least I know what to expect.

  You have long and slim legs I know you gonna rock this Renell jeans and I cannot wait see all your PICTuRES here & on your blog!  Maybe after seeing your pairing picture I will change my mind and get one for myself .         





juneping said:


> the statement says "unpaid delivery duty" but didn't give me any dollar amount. so may be i'll get one later?? but i prepared to pay the duty fee...after all it's still slightly cheaper than retail here in the US after tax. but it would be better if i don't have to pay at all
> 
> the package came in a beautiful box...actually just like NAP many years ago..i like this kind of box better, b/c the cover and the box is one single piece.
> 
> i already tried the jeans out with different shoes i have... and they work well together. even one pair of shoes i thought might look odd but worked. so i was extremely delighted. i am having brunch with my gf tomorrow so i'll be wearing them. it suddenly got so cold here in NY...i hope i won't get too cold. they even worked with gwen...when i rolled them up further up...they didn't look too odd though the embroidery was a little blocked but the proportion worked really well.


----------



## KristyDarling

Coreena said:


> hey kristy ^^ what is the fit like for the monys are they TTS? there is a pair left in a size 37 but I feel I need possibly the 36 instead  can you shead some light



They are TTS, in my opinion. I am a true size 6, and I got the 36's and they fit great. HTH!


----------



## KristyDarling

juneping said:


> the statement says "unpaid delivery duty" but didn't give me any dollar amount. so may be i'll get one later?? but i prepared to pay the duty fee...after all it's still slightly cheaper than retail here in the US after tax. but it would be better if i don't have to pay at all
> 
> the package came in a beautiful box...actually just like NAP many years ago..i like this kind of box better, b/c the cover and the box is one single piece.
> 
> i already tried the jeans out with different shoes i have... and they work well together. even one pair of shoes i thought might look odd but worked. so i was extremely delighted. i am having brunch with my gf tomorrow so i'll be wearing them. it suddenly got so cold here in NY...i hope i won't get too cold. they even worked with gwen...when i rolled them up further up...they didn't look too odd though the embroidery was a little blocked but the proportion worked really well.



So glad to hear it! You're going to stop traffic walking down the street in those!!!


----------



## tb-purselover

Oh Juneping, I can't wait to see how you style them. I know you are going to rock them!

You should receive a bill from DHL in about 2-4 weeks. It should be around 8%. However, if you find you are over charged call them and work it out. 

Here is the HTS so you can look up the different codes as needed.
http://www.usitc.gov/tata/hts/bychapter/index.htm

Please post pics tomorrow with your new Renells! I keep wavering, I love the black and the white Renells. The white ones seem so cool and eye-catching. But I wonder if they will be too easy to get dirty with my kiddos around all the time . Your pics of the black Renells might push me over the edge.



juneping said:


> the statement says "unpaid delivery duty" but didn't give me any dollar amount. so may be i'll get one later?? but i prepared to pay the duty fee...after all it's still slightly cheaper than retail here in the US after tax. but it would be better if i don't have to pay at all
> 
> the package came in a beautiful box...actually just like NAP many years ago..i like this kind of box better, b/c the cover and the box is one single piece.
> 
> i already tried the jeans out with different shoes i have... and they work well together. even one pair of shoes i thought might look odd but worked. so i was extremely delighted. i am having brunch with my gf tomorrow so i'll be wearing them. it suddenly got so cold here in NY...i hope i won't get too cold. they even worked with gwen...when i rolled them up further up...they didn't look too odd though the embroidery was a little blocked but the proportion worked really well.


----------



## flower71

KristyDarling said:


> Excellent point.  *Slimming/flattering outfits are worth their weight in gold*. Fortunately I do have lots of skinny jeans/pants to choose from, so that would be one way to switch up the uniform (but always with my Monys, of course).


this is so true KD. And just think at that price, you'll get to use your mony's often and try out all your differents pants/skinny jeans...Yesterday, I was thinking the same with my renells, that I don't have to make a certain effort to wear them...All I do is change shoes and top to get another look.
Are you ready for mod pics now?


----------



## flower71

tb-purselover said:


> Oh Juneping, I can't wait to see how you style them. I know you are going to rock them!
> 
> You should receive a bill from DHL in about 2-4 weeks. It should be around 8%. However, if you find you are over charged more call them and work it out.
> 
> Here is the HTS so you can look up the different codes as needed.
> http://www.usitc.gov/tata/hts/bychapter/index.htm
> 
> Please post pics tomorrow with your new Renells! I keep wavering, I love the black and the white Renells. *The white ones seem so cool and eye-catching*. But I wonder if they will be too easy to get dirty with my kiddos around all the time . Your pics might push me over the edge.


I love the white ones too (luckily, no size left for me!) but I do think that with kids around, you're bound to be messed up at some point...but hey, with the embroidery design, you won't notice that much...Hope you get a pair, you won't regret it! Only prob is the fitting, so get ready to return or tuck in at waist etc...


----------



## juneping

there are pink renells jeans at the IM store in NYC...so if anyone is interested...you know where to get them.

i love the white renells and checked barneys site, there are only size 1 and 2 left. but black is my true love for now 
the white mendy top on laree's site is gone (tax free for me). it's the last to buy item on my list..then i would have to stop. and i have 3 items for spring....i don't mind waiting...

*tb*: thanks for the info on DHL.

and thank you ladies for your kind words


----------



## am2022

Hi tonka. Got mine from morgan Clair uk where I got my Beckett, Felix in the past
The black renells are quite pretty and seems very sturdy... The price obviously is from the embroidery in it which I think is pretty iconically marant Navajo... Sadly they are not my size so no mod pics as they're packed ready to be returned... If it's free return shipping ... If not I'm listing it on my bonanza booth as I'm leaving in 3 days for vacation and the return window will lapse . 

Go get them tonka!!!

Tb - I say get them... The white really looks awesome too!!! 



tonkamama said:


> Like to know where did you get yours.....  mod pic please.


----------



## chicjean

Chanel 0407 said:
			
		

> Just got home from work and my Gwens were on my door step!!!! What a great start to the weekend.  Now I just need the poppy's and the Gwens in cream / black combo. I can't believe how addicting this is.



Can't wait for mod pics!!!


----------



## chicjean

juneping said:
			
		

> the statement says "unpaid delivery duty" but didn't give me any dollar amount. so may be i'll get one later?? but i prepared to pay the duty fee...after all it's still slightly cheaper than retail here in the US after tax. but it would be better if i don't have to pay at all
> 
> the package came in a beautiful box...actually just like NAP many years ago..i like this kind of box better, b/c the cover and the box is one single piece.
> 
> i already tried the jeans out with different shoes i have... and they work well together. even one pair of shoes i thought might look odd but worked. so i was extremely delighted. i am having brunch with my gf tomorrow so i'll be wearing them. it suddenly got so cold here in NY...i hope i won't get too cold. they even worked with gwen...when i rolled them up further up...they didn't look too odd though the embroidery was a little blocked but the proportion worked really well.



Can't wait to see them on you!! I was SERIOUSLY impressed with the Matches packaging, it's so pretty


----------



## MissCouturable

does anyone know where I can find a Xacala vest?


----------



## Jayne1

Am I the only one waiting for Matches to go on sale?

I can't help feeling it's a bit late in the season for buying full price.


----------



## juneping

Jayne1 said:
			
		

> Am I the only one waiting for Matches to go on sale?
> 
> I can't help feeling it's a bit late in the season for buying full price.



Me too but depends on what you want bc some items especially some silk dresses are good for all year round. So what's on your wish list??


----------



## mercer

Dixie update!  Just unwrapped a pair I found on the Barneys website at 5:00 a.m. (yes, I am obsessed!).  So glad I waited for a color I wanted- can't wait to wear them!  Thanks for everyone's help deciding about the color.  Now if I can only find the taupe...


----------



## flower71

mercer said:


> Dixie update!  Just unwrapped a pair I found on the Barneys website at 5:00 a.m. (yes, I am obsessed!).  So glad I waited for a color I wanted- can't wait to wear them!  Thanks for everyone's help deciding about the color.  Now if I can only find the taupe..
> Congrats! I think we're quite obsessed here, it's OK.
> *amacasa*, sorry to hear the size really didn't work out! Damn online shopping. I hope you have a great vacation


----------



## jellybebe

How gorgeous does Chiara (from The Blonde Salad) look in this IM sweater? Very tempted to pick it up for myself when I'm in Chicago next week!


----------



## tb-purselover

flower71 said:


> I love the white ones too (luckily, no size left for me!) but I do think that with kids around, you're bound to be messed up at some point...but hey, with the embroidery design, you won't notice that much...Hope you get a pair, you won't regret it! Only prob is the fitting, so get ready to return or tuck in at waist etc...



Yeah, I think you are right. The white ones will just get dirty too easily with little kiddos. The black ones are more practical, although not my first love.

I ended up biting the bullet and ordered the black ones. I think it was fate because I was contacted by NAP that a sz 1 was instock. Although I think sz 2 might have been more my sizing because these seem to run small. I couldn't pass it up though. So I purchased it. Let's hope they fit, if not, well it is free returns.


----------



## tb-purselover

juneping said:


> there are pink renells jeans at the IM store in NYC...so if anyone is interested...you know where to get them.
> 
> i love the white renells and checked barneys site, there are only size 1 and 2 left.



Oh, so curious to see what the pink renells look like!

Yeah, I saw the white renells are at barneys (wish I would have been bad during the purple card sale lol). I ended up getting some black renells from NAP. I do think white is too easy to get dirty. Plus, NAP is tax free for me. Although, I wish I could get the white renells too! Who knows, I might still cave if they go on sale for a price I can't pass up.


----------



## Jayne1

juneping said:


> Me too but depends on what you want bc some items especially some silk dresses are good for all year round. So what's on your wish list??


Basic wool jackets... wool coats.  Don't 'need' any more wool coats...  purely 'want' at this point.

But I do want them... so... does anyone know when Matches or Farfetch go on sale?  lol


----------



## Jayne1

jellybebe said:


> How gorgeous does Chiara (from The Blonde Salad) look in this IM sweater? Very tempted to pick it up for myself when I'm in Chicago next week!


Nice!  I've never seen it worn so small before... I thought it was an oversized sweater.  I like it!


----------



## hktaitai

Jayne1 said:


> Am I the only one waiting for Matches to go on sale?
> 
> I can't help feeling it's a bit late in the season for buying full price.



Hey *Jayne* you're not alone  I'm checking my email several times everyday, hoping to receive _that_ email from matches...


----------



## hktaitai

mercer said:


> Dixie update!  Just unwrapped a pair I found on the Barneys website at 5:00 a.m. (yes, I am obsessed!).  So glad I waited for a color I wanted- can't wait to wear them!  Thanks for everyone's help deciding about the color.  Now if I can only find the taupe...



Congrats *mercer*  Will keep an eye for the taupe for you


----------



## hktaitai

tb-purselover said:


> Yeah, I think you are right. The white ones will just get dirty too easily with little kiddos. The black ones are more practical, although not my first love.
> 
> I ended up biting the bullet and ordered the black ones. I think it was fate because I was contacted by NAP that a sz 1 was instock. Although I think sz 2 might have been more my sizing because these seem to run small. I couldn't pass it up though. So I purchased it. Let's hope they fit, if not, well it is free returns.



Congrats *tb* Fingers crossed they fit well  Can't wait to see your mod pics!


----------



## hktaitai

amacasa said:


> Hi tonka. Got mine from morgan Clair uk where I got my Beckett, Felix in the past
> The black renells are quite pretty and seems very sturdy... The price obviously is from the embroidery in it which I think is pretty iconically marant Navajo... Sadly they are not my size so no mod pics as they're packed ready to be returned... If it's free return shipping ... If not I'm listing it on my bonanza booth as I'm leaving in 3 days for vacation and the return window will lapse .



Oh, it's disappointing. Hope you'll get a pair in your size soon. Better yet, get them on sale?


----------



## juneping

Jayne1 said:


> Basic wool jackets... wool coats.  Don't 'need' any more wool coats...  purely 'want' at this point.
> 
> But I do want them... so... does anyone know when Matches or Farfetch go on sale?  lol



i hope you will get all your wants on sale.


----------



## calisnoopy

hktaitai said:


> Congrats *calisnoopy*! Please do share pics when the jeans arrive


 
i will--need to get them hemmed first though!


----------



## calisnoopy

amacasa said:


> so excited for you... i feel im a size 2 in renells... but got the 3 instead as im going to see my tailor soon...she can just fix the waistline!!!


 
thanks!! i got them and theyre quite large on the waistline but the 0 was sold out and IM clothing can run super small and super big sometimes so i thought the 1 would be a "safe" choice...will just have my seamstress take it in at the waist some hehe


----------



## tb-purselover

amacasa said:


> Hi tonka. Got mine from morgan Clair uk where I got my Beckett, Felix in the past
> The black renells are quite pretty and seems very sturdy... The price obviously is from the embroidery in it which I think is pretty iconically marant Navajo... Sadly they are not my size so no mod pics as they're packed ready to be returned... If it's free return shipping ... If not I'm listing it on my bonanza booth as I'm leaving in 3 days for vacation and the return window will lapse .
> 
> Go get them tonka!!!
> 
> Tb - I say get them... The white really looks awesome too!!!



Oh no, I'm sorry they didn't work out. Can you get them tailored? I thought that was your plan? I would think you can get them taken in at the inner thighs, then take in at the waist too?

I absolutely love the white ones, but went for the black ones instead. A safer choice. I probably would have got the white ones if I didn't miss the Barney's purple card sale. But the black ones were a better deal since they were tax free, free ship and 30% off. I couldn't pass that up!


----------



## angelastoel

I made pictures from my Pieric jacket today, which I haven't posted on here before. Does anybody else here has this jacket? I can't remember anyone mentioning it.


----------



## am2022

SL ( straight - laced ) , another TPfer has it... and we are still waiting for her mod pics as well.. Im sure other TPF ladies has it as well!!!

Such a cute iconic jacket !!!



angelastoel said:


> I made pictures from my Pieric jacket today, which I haven't posted on here before. Does anybody else here has this jacket? I can't remember anyone mentioning it.


----------



## missty4

*angelastoel* - oh, I've always seen the front of the Pieric jacket in the promo pics but never  the back. Didn't know it was a caricature map of Korea and Japan. It looks so summer chic on you 

Here are some mod pictures of the Baki jacket I mentioned earlier. Was trying some things out and thought I can use the opportunity to snap a couple.






Etoile IM plaid button-up chemise, IM taupe dickers





With Baki jacket (size 2). For reference I'm 5'3"





It's not too "oversized" is it? Ideally, I would love a 0 but I just lucked out finding a 2.










With a huge cable-knit scarf to give an idea how I'll style in colder weather


----------



## am2022

Very nice missty!
I think the size 2 looks good as you don't want to lose the oversized look that size 0 might not give !!!
Love all the pics.. Thanks for sharing!!

QUOTE=missty4;20248217]*angelastoel* - oh, I've always seen the front of the Pieric jacket in the promo pics but never  the back. Didn't know it was a caricature map of Korea and Japan. It looks so summer chic on you 

Here are some mod pictures of the Baki jacket I mentioned earlier. Was trying some things out and thought I can use the opportunity to snap a couple.





Etoile IM plaid button-up chemise, IM taupe dickers





With Baki jacket (size 2). For reference I'm 5'3"





It's not too "oversized" is it? Ideally, I would love a 0 but I just lucked out finding a 2.










With a huge cable-knit scarf to give an idea how I'll style in colder weather






[/QUOTE]


----------



## chicjean

Jayne1 said:


> Am I the only one waiting for Matches to go on sale?
> 
> I can't help feeling it's a bit late in the season for buying full price.



I'm with you, waiting for a few things to get marked down... 




mercer said:


> Dixie update!  Just unwrapped a pair I found on the Barneys website at 5:00 a.m. (yes, I am obsessed!).  So glad I waited for a color I wanted- can't wait to wear them!  Thanks for everyone's help deciding about the color.  Now if I can only find the taupe...



Yay!!! Congrats!!! 




tb-purselover said:


> Yeah, I think you are right. The white ones will just get dirty too easily with little kiddos. The black ones are more practical, although not my first love.
> 
> I ended up biting the bullet and ordered the black ones. I think it was fate because I was contacted by NAP that a sz 1 was instock. Although I think sz 2 might have been more my sizing because these seem to run small. I couldn't pass it up though. So I purchased it. Let's hope they fit, if not, well it is free returns.



Congrats! Can't wait to see them!


----------



## chicjean

missty4 said:


> *angelastoel* - oh, I've always seen the front of the Pieric jacket in the promo pics but never  the back. Didn't know it was a caricature map of Korea and Japan. It looks so summer chic on you
> 
> Here are some mod pictures of the Baki jacket I mentioned earlier. Was trying some things out and thought I can use the opportunity to snap a couple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etoile IM plaid button-up chemise, IM taupe dickers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Baki jacket (size 2). For reference I'm 5'3"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not too "oversized" is it? Ideally, I would love a 0 but I just lucked out finding a 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With a huge cable-knit scarf to give an idea how I'll style in colder weather



Ooo, thanks for sharing! Love that coat! So, wait, did you get it??


----------



## missty4

chicjean said:


> Ooo, thanks for sharing! Love that coat! So, wait, did you get it??



Yep, I was already wearing it before getting in the dressing room. I was trying on some Phillip Lim and thought I could take advantage of a full-length mirror to take IM mod pics


----------



## missty4

amacasa said:


> Very nice missty!
> I think the size 2 looks good as you don't want to lose the oversized look that size 0 might not give !!!
> Love all the pics.. Thanks for sharing!!



Thanks *amacasa*! Glad I don't look to blimpy in a 2  I have to admit, I am super curious what a 0 would be like.


----------



## Jayne1

missty4 said:


> *angelastoel* - oh, I've always seen the front of the Pieric jacket in the promo pics but never  the back. Didn't know it was a caricature map of Korea and Japan. It looks so summer chic on you
> 
> Here are some mod pictures of the Baki jacket I mentioned earlier. Was trying some things out and thought I can use the opportunity to snap a couple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etoile IM plaid button-up chemise, IM taupe dickers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Baki jacket (size 2). For reference I'm 5'3"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not too "oversized" is it? Ideally, I would love a 0 but I just lucked out finding a 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With a huge cable-knit scarf to give an idea how I'll style in colder weather


This is what confuses me about IM!

You're normally a size 0, but went up to a 2 to get this fit?  It's very rare that we can pick different sizes to get different looks.  Usually we look like our clothes are just too big or too small.

I love it on you, but if I got my size, I can't size up, so does that mean it's a small fitting jacket?  I'm so confused.


----------



## chicjean

Just found some red poppy's in a 36, too small for me, but maybe someone else is looking for them...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ISABEL-MARANT-Red-Poppy-Bow-Suede-Pumps-Shoes-36-6-NEW-/250921457779


----------



## missty4

Jayne1 said:


> This is what confuses me about IM!
> 
> You're normally a size 0, but went up to a 2 to get this fit?  It's very rare that we can pick different sizes to get different looks.  Usually we look like our clothes are just too big or too small.
> 
> I love it on you, but if I got my size, I can't size up, so does that mean it's a small fitting jacket?  I'm so confused.



It's meant to be an oversized jacket to begin with, so I think a 0 would be oversized as well. I talked to another person who was selling a size 2 because it's too oversized for her (she usually takes a 0 too). I got the 2 because it was the only size offered and a 0 or 1 is nowhere to be found. I guess since it's meant to be oversized, you can get away with larger sizes as well. It's just the waist/width of the jacket is too large for my liking, but it still works.


----------



## flower71

missty4 said:


> Thanks *amacasa*! Glad I don't look to blimpy in a 2  I have to admit, I am super curious what a 0 would be like.


You look good but I'd like to see a size down on you too...So hard with IM sizes, really!


----------



## flower71

tb-purselover said:


> Yeah, I think you are right. The white ones will just get dirty too easily with little kiddos. The black ones are more practical, although not my first love.
> 
> I ended up biting the bullet and ordered the black ones. I think it was fate because I was contacted by NAP that a sz 1 was instock. Although I think sz 2 might have been more my sizing because these seem to run small. I couldn't pass it up though. So I purchased it. Let's hope they fit, if not, well it is free returns.


Can't wait to hear news about your renells...Hope you won't be disappointed!


----------



## dyyong

I am late for the party, just discovered Isabel Marant from *angelastoel* blog, my wallet is in trouble now


----------



## dyyong

wrong thread


----------



## Jayne1

missty4 said:


> It's meant to be an oversized jacket to begin with, so I think a 0 would be oversized as well. I talked to another person who was selling a size 2 because it's too oversized for her (she usually takes a 0 too). I got the 2 because it was the only size offered and a 0 or 1 is nowhere to be found. I guess since it's meant to be oversized, you can get away with larger sizes as well. It's just the waist/width of the jacket is too large for my liking, but it still works.


I think it _really_ works... I almost can't see it working in _your_ size.

I find that odd.

I'm deciding on sizes with an on-line jacket that I can't try in the store and I seriously don't know what to do.  Get the oversized in my size or go down a size and it will still be oversized... it will probably sell out by the time I figure out which is the best option.  lol


----------



## flower71

Jayne1 said:


> I think it _really_ works... I almost can't see it working in _your_ size.
> 
> I find that odd.
> 
> I'm deciding on sizes with an on-line jacket that I can't try in the store and I seriously don't know what to do.  Get the oversized in my size or go down a size and it will still be oversized... it will probably sell out by the time I figure out which is the best option.  lol



I think if you shop online, the returns have to be simple and paid for. For me, it's the number one condition before I hit the button, especially with IM. I am not getting any other item before the sales but I have tried the oversized coats (don't remember the name) in size 1 and 0 and even the 0 was OK on me.... Sorry, I don't think I am of any help right here. Get your coat if you really want it and send it back if it doesn't fit. HTH


----------



## Brigitte031

I've been holding off on pulling the trigger on a pair of Renells from Matches... and it's funny, the price has been going up every few days! I know they started out at 525, then they were 528, and today I notice they're 532 now! Hahah... the longer I wait, the more it's gonna cost!


----------



## tb-purselover

Brigitte031 said:


> I've been holding off on pulling the trigger on a pair of Renells from Matches... and it's funny, the price has been going up every few days! I know they started out at 525, then they were 528, and today I notice they're 532 now! Hahah... the longer I wait, the more it's gonna cost!



Oh no! That is so weird the price has been creeping up. I wonder why? Maybe supply/demand? Now I'm going to have to go look. I noticed Farfetch has been doing the same.


----------



## chicjean

Brigitte031 said:
			
		

> I've been holding off on pulling the trigger on a pair of Renells from Matches... and it's funny, the price has been going up every few days! I know they started out at 525, then they were 528, and today I notice they're 532 now! Hahah... the longer I wait, the more it's gonna cost!



I think it has something to do with the exchange rate.... Mine were $517 before shipping from Matches


----------



## flower71

^ît's the exchange rate for sure .


----------



## Jayne1

^^ Yes, the dollar is fluctuating.


----------



## juneping

here is my renells...
it's very cold today...i was a little under dress.


----------



## chicjean

^You look fantastic!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tb-purselover

You look A.M.A.Z.I.N.G!!!!

They are meant for you. 



juneping said:


> here is my renells...
> it's very cold today...i was a little under dress.


----------



## juneping

chicjean said:


> ^You look fantastic!!!!!!!!!





tb-purselover said:


> You look A.M.A.Z.I.N.G!!!!
> 
> They are meant for you.



thank you!!


----------



## Amsterdam

juneping said:


> here is my renells...
> it's very cold today...i was a little under dress.



You have the great talent to style your outfit to perfection. I LOVE your look!


----------



## tonkamama

Brigitte031 said:


> I've been holding off on pulling the trigger on a pair of Renells from Matches... and it's funny, the price has been going up every few days! I know they started out at 525, then they were 528, and today I notice they're 532 now! Hahah... the longer I wait, the more it's gonna cost!


I wish all my stocks are like that......
Pls post pic if you end up getting the pants.


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> here is my renells...
> it's very cold today...i was a little under dress.


Perfect! Love everything you are wearing....


----------



## juneping

Amsterdam said:


> You have the great talent to style your outfit to perfection. I LOVE your look!



what a great compliment!! 



tonkamama said:


> Perfect! Love everything you are wearing....


thank you tonka!! so r u going to get a pair??


----------



## Brigitte031

juneping said:


> here is my renells...
> it's very cold today...i was a little under dress.



You look so amazing!!! The Renells are perfect on you! Thanks for sharing the pic


----------



## bgmommy

juneping said:


> here is my renells...
> it's very cold today...i was a little under dress.



You look FANTASTIC!!!!


----------



## am2022

Love it !!! Are you happy that it's the renells you settled with??? 



juneping said:


> here is my renells...
> it's very cold today...i was a little under dress.


----------



## juneping

Brigitte031 said:


> You look so amazing!!! The Renells are perfect on you! Thanks for sharing the pic





bgmommy said:


> You look FANTASTIC!!!!





amacasa said:


> Love it !!! Are you happy that it's the renells you settled with???



 ladies!!

yes *ama*, i am glad i bought it. sorry about your order...i hope you can get a free exchange, tho there's more hassle but totally worth it. you can wear them w/ the beckett - the coolest mom!!


----------



## mercer

You look so great!!



juneping said:


> here is my renells...
> it's very cold today...i was a little under dress.


----------



## juneping

mercer said:


> You look so great!!



thank you* mercer*!!


----------



## am2022

I'm keeping my fingers crossed I will find it in my size very soon.
I guess Morgan Clair will have me take care of the shipping back myself.
So I will just have to list it!!!

I know my Beckett is getting more use than my dickers nowadays!!!




juneping said:


> ladies!!
> 
> yes *ama*, i am glad i bought it. sorry about your order...i hope you can get a free exchange, tho there's more hassle but totally worth it. you can wear them w/ the beckett - the coolest mom!!


----------



## am2022

Post more mod pics lovely marant ladies!!! I'm officially entering BAN island and will just try and post / enjoy more mod pics of ladies here, streetstyle, etc
I know I still owe you guys pics of my shoe collection... But really hectic right now as I'm preparing for a 3 week travel.
When I do come back ... I will try my best!!


----------



## DollyAntics

Hi Ladies,

Does anybody know where I would be able to find the Beketts in bordeaux in size 39?? I am desperate!! TIA!!


----------



## flower71

juneping said:


> here is my renells...
> it's very cold today...i was a little under dress.


love this look! Glad it fits you.


----------



## flower71

DollyAntics said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Does anybody know where I would be able to find the Beketts in bordeaux in size 39?? I am desperate!! TIA!!


Hi dollyantics, if I see them somewhere, will let you know (you're in London, so it's easy from France eventually)


----------



## DollyAntics

flower71 said:


> Hi dollyantics, if I see them somewhere, will let you know (you're in London, so it's easy from France eventually)


 
Thanks Flower!! Yes I am searching eBay but no luck so far, I have and navy/cream and black/black and I love them so much! I'm not sure about nect seasons colours so deperate to try and find these before they are gone forever....


----------



## chicjean

DollyAntics said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Does anybody know where I would be able to find the Beketts in bordeaux in size 39?? I am desperate!! TIA!!



I just saw a pair on eBay yesterday but it sold pretty quick, I guess, I'll keep an eye out, too!


----------



## chicjean

Speaking of Beketts, can I ask how much you guys pay getting them from eBay and such? I know they retailed for $750 or something, and I see them going for like $1200. Is that what they're worth now? Or it it worth it to wait and find them for less???


----------



## juneping

i saw some becketts at the IM store in soho nyc....the one i saw was navy i think.


----------



## juneping

flower71 said:


> love this look! Glad it fits you.


 
thank you *flower*!!


----------



## DollyAntics

chicjean said:


> I just saw a pair on eBay yesterday but it sold pretty quick, I guess, I'll keep an eye out, too!


 

Oh really?? I searched yesterday but didn't find any in 39! Do you have the link at all?? Maybe the seller still has them? TIA!


----------



## chicjean

DollyAntics said:
			
		

> Oh really?? I searched yesterday but didn't find any in 39! Do you have the link at all?? Maybe the seller still has them? TIA!



I don't  They had a buy it now for $1300 or something crazy, can't seem to find them again, so I think they're gone


----------



## DollyAntics

chicjean said:


> I don't  They had a buy it now for $1300 or something crazy, can't seem to find them again, so I think they're gone


 

Urgghhhhhh people are so greedy, it really annoys me!!


----------



## chicjean

^Agreed!


----------



## MissCouturable

Hi I was wondering if there was anyone that was willing to sell their Flana or Reilly jacket? Or where is the best place to look for someone selling. Im really desperate to find either one...


----------



## angelastoel

MissCouturable said:


> Hi I was wondering if there was anyone that was willing to sell their Flana or Reilly jacket? Or where is the best place to look for someone selling. Im really desperate to find either one...



hi, you can't buy or sell things on this part of the forum, check ebay often and be willing to pay I high price, because they are about the most sought after jackets.


----------



## MissCouturable

Oh thanks for your advice. Do you have a blog? Your picture looks familiar.. If if it is your blog.. then you have an amazing collection of IM jackets. I saw that you bought one of the from another Purse Former.. How did you find someone willing to sell?


----------



## angelastoel

MissCouturable said:


> Oh thanks for your advice. Do you have a blog? Your picture looks familiar.. If if it is your blog.. then you have an amazing collection of IM jackets. I saw that you bought one of the from another Purse Former.. How did you find someone willing to sell?



yes that's me! Thank you! Buying a jacket from a tpf memeber was a coincidence, I saw her ad on ebay, not knowing she was a tpf member and she recognized my name (as it is the same as my name here) when I informed about the ad. So if she didn't recognize my name I even never had known!


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> what a great compliment!!
> 
> 
> thank you tonka!! so r u going to get a pair??


*Juneping ~* I am still on the fence tho..... we will see..


----------



## tonkamama

Ladies...  my Wabi leopard-print cord pants has finally arrived this morning .  I think NAP sizing chart is little bit off.  I got it in size 1 (oh well, size 0 was completely sold out), and I found waist & hip area are little bit loose.  I can belt it but I know it is going to get bigger over times.  

So I only have one choice other than give it up or.....  has it alter after wearing it for a while.  It is not about the alteration cost, I am very picky in this area, I do not like to alter my cloths to "make it smaller" as I feel altered clothing are going to look different than original design ......  this is my "mental block" and I need some time to sort out ....  

As for the pants, I love it...  the color is very vibrant and not those get into your face sort of prints and it almost can go with everything I have in my closet which is a big plus.  I am pairing it with my Dixie booties in dark chocolate & my vintage Chanel bag in suede.


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> Ladies... my Wabi leopard-print cord pants has finally arrived this morning . I think NAP sizing chart is little bit off. I got it in size 1 (oh well, size 0 was completely sold out), and I found waist & hip area are little bit loose. I can belt it but I know it is going to get bigger over times.
> 
> So I only have one choice other than give it up or..... has it alter after wearing it for a while. It is not about the alteration cost, *I am very picky in this area, I do not like to alter my cloths to "make it smaller" as I feel altered clothing are going to look different than original design* ...... this is my "mental block" and I need some time to sort out ....
> 
> As for the pants, I love it... the color is very vibrant and not those get into your face sort of prints and it almost can go with everything I have in my closet which is a big plus. I am pairing it with my Dixie booties in dark chocolate & my vintage Chanel bag in suede.


 
first of all, tonka, you looked HOT.
they really looked great on you.

and what did you mean by NAP sizing bit off? i thought you tried them before??

and i do agree with you about alteration - it's something i don't do at all. if i feel the need to do any alteration, i just take it's not meant for me...i just pass it up.
and you can wash them hot water and tumble dry them if you want to shrink them. not sure how small they'd get tho.


----------



## Amsterdam

Very funny you mention this, I have the same thing, I don't feel the altered
clothes are quite the same. 

The Wabi does look fantastic on you, any chance to find a size 0?





tonkamama said:


> Ladies...  my Wabi leopard-print cord pants has finally arrived this morning .  I think NAP sizing chart is little bit off.  I got it in size 1 (oh well, size 0 was completely sold out), and I found waist & hip area are little bit loose.  I can belt it but I know it is going to get bigger over times.
> 
> So I only have one choice other than give it up or.....  has it alter after wearing it for a while.  It is not about the alteration cost, *I am very picky in this area, I do not like to alter my cloths to "make it smaller" as I feel altered clothing are going to look different than original design ......  this is my "mental block" and I need some time to sort out ....  *
> 
> As for the pants, I love it...  the color is very vibrant and not those get into your face sort of prints and it almost can go with everything I have in my closet which is a big plus.  I am pairing it with my Dixie booties in dark chocolate & my vintage Chanel bag in suede.


----------



## Amsterdam

Angela- I believe you have the Peru jacket. Is it TTS?


----------



## tb-purselover

Oh no, bummer. Maybe contact NAP and get on the waitlist for a sz 0? They might get one back as a return? If you do not want to alter I would return them. I understand your feelings on altering.

They do look HOT on you though! If you can find them in a 0 I say do it! 



tonkamama said:


> Ladies...  my Wabi leopard-print cord pants has finally arrived this morning .  I think NAP sizing chart is little bit off.  I got it in size 1 (oh well, size 0 was completely sold out), and I found waist & hip area are little bit loose.  I can belt it but I know it is going to get bigger over times.
> 
> So I only have one choice other than give it up or.....  has it alter after wearing it for a while.  It is not about the alteration cost, I am very picky in this area, I do not like to alter my cloths to "make it smaller" as I feel altered clothing are going to look different than original design ......  this is my "mental block" and I need some time to sort out ....
> 
> As for the pants, I love it...  the color is very vibrant and not those get into your face sort of prints and it almost can go with everything I have in my closet which is a big plus.  I am pairing it with my Dixie booties in dark chocolate & my vintage Chanel bag in suede.


----------



## am2022

I love this on you tonka!!! Hope you get the size 0 soon!!!


M





tonkamama said:


> Ladies...  my Wabi leopard-print cord pants has finally arrived this morning .  I think NAP sizing chart is little bit off.  I got it in size 1 (oh well, size 0 was completely sold out), and I found waist & hip area are little bit loose.  I can belt it but I know it is going to get bigger over times.
> 
> So I only have one choice other than give it up or.....  has it alter after wearing it for a while.  It is not about the alteration cost, I am very picky in this area, I do not like to alter my cloths to "make it smaller" as I feel altered clothing are going to look different than original design ......  this is my "mental block" and I need some time to sort out ....
> 
> As for the pants, I love it...  the color is very vibrant and not those get into your face sort of prints and it almost can go with everything I have in my closet which is a big plus.  I am pairing it with my Dixie booties in dark chocolate & my vintage Chanel bag in suede.


----------



## tonkamama

*Juneping ~* Thank you dear!!  I tried on the other pairs at Barney's, not the Wabi.  NAP said it runs small and the model was wearing size 1.  You see I refer and pick whatever size NAP model is wearing (the NAP model is much taller tho)...   

*Amsterdam ~* Thank you dear!!  I did a quick search, other place carries Wabi was matchesfashion and all sizes were sold out except size 3.

*tb-purselover ~* That is a good idea, let me send NAP a quick e-mail cus I do love this pants!!  Super stylish and comfy too....  



juneping said:


> first of all, tonka, you looked HOT.
> they really looked great on you.
> 
> and what did you mean by NAP sizing bit off? i thought you tried them before??
> 
> and i do agree with you about alteration - it's something i don't do at all. if i feel the need to do any alteration, i just take it's not meant for me...i just pass it up.
> and you can wash them hot water and tumble dry them if you want to shrink them. not sure how small they'd get tho.





Amsterdam said:


> Very funny you mention this, I have the same thing, I don't feel the altered
> clothes are quite the same.
> 
> The Wabi does look fantastic on you, any chance to find a size 0?





tb-purselover said:


> Oh no, bummer. Maybe contact NAP and get on the waitlist for a sz 0? They might get one back as a return? If you do not want to alter I would return them. I understand your feelings on altering.
> 
> They do look HOT on you though! If you can find them in a 0 I say do it!


----------



## tonkamama

amacasa said:


> I love this on you tonka!!! Hope you get the size 0 soon!!!
> 
> 
> M


*Dear amacasa ~* Thank you...  I have a feeling that I can only find size 0 from the EvilBay...


----------



## tonkamama

I wish I can look like her ...  Abbey Clancy was wearing a black version of Wabi...


Photos credited to coolspotters.com


----------



## Jayne1

tonkamama said:


> Ladies...  my Wabi leopard-print cord pants has finally arrived this morning .  I think NAP sizing chart is little bit off.  I got it in size 1 (oh well, size 0 was completely sold out), and I found waist & hip area are little bit loose.  I can belt it but I know it is going to get bigger over times.
> 
> So I only have one choice other than give it up or.....  has it alter after wearing it for a while.  It is not about the alteration cost, I am very picky in this area, I do not like to alter my cloths to "make it smaller" as I feel altered clothing are going to look different than original design ......  this is my "mental block" and I need some time to sort out ....





juneping said:


> first of all, tonka, you looked HOT.
> they really looked great on you.
> 
> and what did you mean by NAP sizing bit off? i thought you tried them before??
> 
> and i do agree with you about alteration - it's something i don't do at all. if i feel the need to do any alteration, i just take it's not meant for me...i just pass it up.
> and you can wash them hot water and tumble dry them if you want to shrink them. not sure how small they'd get tho.


I have the same mental block about alterations. It's just not the same, if I have to alter.


----------



## chicjean

tonkamama said:
			
		

> Ladies...  my Wabi leopard-print cord pants has finally arrived this morning .  I think NAP sizing chart is little bit off.  I got it in size 1 (oh well, size 0 was completely sold out), and I found waist & hip area are little bit loose.  I can belt it but I know it is going to get bigger over times.
> 
> So I only have one choice other than give it up or.....  has it alter after wearing it for a while.  It is not about the alteration cost, I am very picky in this area, I do not like to alter my cloths to "make it smaller" as I feel altered clothing are going to look different than original design ......  this is my "mental block" and I need some time to sort out ....
> 
> As for the pants, I love it...  the color is very vibrant and not those get into your face sort of prints and it almost can go with everything I have in my closet which is a big plus.  I am pairing it with my Dixie booties in dark chocolate & my vintage Chanel bag in suede.



Love these! You might check Matches for a 0, I think thats all they have left, actually....

Totally agree with alterations, although I find occasionally it's a necessary evil with dresses. 

Let us know what you decide!


----------



## chicjean

I asked a related question before, but didn't get a response, so sorry for being annoying 

I found a pair of Beketts on eBay, but they're like $1500 with make an offer. I made an offer of $800 (because I know they retailed for like $750 or something), and the seller countered with $950. 

Should I do it, or is that too much??? How much did you pay for yours???


----------



## am2022

Chicjean can't recall how much I paid for
Mine but I feel they were something in the 570 in British pounds

I say counteroffer for 800 and see what happens
Good luck!!!


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> *Juneping ~* Thank you dear!!  I tried on the other pairs at Barney's, not the Wabi.  NAP said it runs small and the model was wearing size 1.  You see I refer and pick whatever size NAP model is wearing (the NAP model is much taller tho)...
> 
> *Amsterdam ~* Thank you dear!!  I did a quick search, other place carries Wabi was matchesfashion and all sizes were sold out except size 3.
> 
> *tb-purselover ~* That is a good idea, let me send NAP a quick e-mail cus I do love this pants!!  Super stylish and comfy too....



oh..that's pretty insane. the model was wearing the wabi in size 1 and the renell in size 0? how did that happen?? i want to demand an explanation from NAP.


----------



## juneping

chicjean said:


> I asked a related question before, but didn't get a response, so sorry for being annoying
> 
> I found a pair of Beketts on eBay, but they're like $1500 with make an offer. I made an offer of $800 (because I know they retailed for like $750 or something), and the seller countered with $950.
> 
> Should I do it, or is that too much??? How much did you pay for yours???



there are a few factors can affect the decision
1. free shipping or on you?
2. there are new color coming out and how sure you want this color? can you live without this color?
3. like ama said...you can counteroffer..and see how it goes.
GL!!


----------



## am2022

Sorry I thought you offered 750..
Now I see it was 800
So I guess go for 850 then otherwise wait for the spring colors to come out
Get on the wait list though if you can


----------



## Chanel 0407

I think its too small for me too.  I think I would be able to take 36.5 but not sure if IM has half sizes. 



chicjean said:


> Just found some red poppy's in a 36, too small for me, but maybe someone else is looking for them...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ISABEL-MARANT-Red-Poppy-Bow-Suede-Pumps-Shoes-36-6-NEW-/250921457779


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> oh..that's pretty insane. the model was wearing the wabi in size 1 and the renell in size 0? how did that happen?? i want to demand an explanation from NAP.


I know...isn't it crazy?! :weird:...LOL!


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> I know...isn't it crazy?! :weird:...LOL!



i kept staring at the model of matches and NAP...they looked the same size to me but i think i'd stick to matches sizing guide. i can pick whatever the model's wearing without worry getting the wrong size.


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> i kept staring at the model of matches and NAP...they looked the same size to me but i think i'd stick to matches sizing guide. i can pick whatever the model's wearing without worry getting the wrong size.


That is so true...  thank you I will check matches sizing for my future reference.


----------



## tonkamama

*Jayne1 ~* I will think of some other way to make the pants work for me if I do decide to keep it...   

*chicjean ~* matches does not have size 0 anymore...    I will keep you all posted once I make my final decision.  Thank you dear.    



Jayne1 said:


> I have the same mental block about alterations. It's just not the same, if I have to alter.





chicjean said:


> Love these! You might check Matches for a 0, I think thats all they have left, actually....
> 
> Totally agree with alterations, although I find occasionally it's a necessary evil with dresses.
> 
> Let us know what you decide!


----------



## tonkamama

Ladies...  please allow me to post two more pairings (Today I am working from home so I had a little extra fun time for myself)...  as I want to make sure the Wabi pants will indeed a reasonable "investment" added to my wardrobes as I normally won't pay >$300 for a pair casual pants (plus taking a risk have it altered).  Thank you so much.


----------



## juneping

Tonka, 
I wouldn't exactly call them casual pants...they are more of statement piece with some chic/ edgy element to it.
Do you feel they stretch?? The renells really don't have any...not sure where is that 2%. Personally works for me, I don't really like stretch anyway. 
How do u like them so far? I thought they looked great on you. How much more room do you have...r these the right size?? From my experiece...I could only fit into sz 1...and 2 would be too loose...pls keep us posted.


----------



## chicjean

juneping said:


> there are a few factors can affect the decision
> 1. free shipping or on you?
> 2. there are new color coming out and how sure you want this color? can you live without this color?
> 3. like ama said...you can counteroffer..and see how it goes.
> GL!!





amacasa said:


> Sorry I thought you offered 750..
> Now I see it was 800
> So I guess go for 850 then otherwise wait for the spring colors to come out
> Get on the wait list though if you can



It is free shipping, and I do really want this color. I'm not really into any of the colors for spring, and I've been looking for these for a while. I'm thinking I'll try countering again. I'm conflicted because I do want them, but I've never paid more than $60 for sneakers and these will be $850-950! Plus, I've never seen them in person, since there's no where close to me that even knows what IM is! Hmm... 




Chanel 0407 said:


> I think its too small for me too.  I think I would be able to take 36.5 but not sure if IM has half sizes.



No worries! I don't think she does half sizes, bur figured it couldn't hurt to post anyway 





tonkamama said:


> Ladies...  please allow me to post two more pairings (Today I am working from home so I had a little extra fun time for myself)...  as I want to make sure the Wabi pants will indeed a reasonable "investment" added to my wardrobes as I normally won't pay >$300 for a pair casual pants (plus taking a risk have it altered).  Thank you so much.



I seriously love them. But, if you're having doubts, you might not wear them. I've made the mistake of talking myself into keeping plenty of things that end up just sitting in my closet forever because I'm truly unhappy with the fit.


----------



## juneping

Chicjeans- 
Personally I don't really wear sneakers so I would not spent 3 digits on a pair of sneakers.  But that's just me.
If it's something you see yourself wearing a lot...go for them. The colorway is something very personal and seasonal so may be sleep on it and see how you feel tomorrow.


----------



## chicjean

juneping said:


> Chicjeans-
> Personally I don't really wear sneakers so I would not spent 3 digits on a pair of sneakers.  But that's just me.
> If it's something you see yourself wearing a lot...go for them. The colorway is something very personal and seasonal so may be sleep on it and see how you feel tomorrow.



Good advice, thank you  

I basically LIVE in my Converse, but lately I've been trying to branch out more into boots and wedges and such. I just bought a pair of stacked wooden heel boots that I've been living in. I definitely don't NEED them, like most of us with our IM obsessions, but I'm pretty sure I want them. I'll definitely sleep on it. I've never spent more than $500 on shoes, but I know I would wear them. I've also found a few copycats...


----------



## juneping

chicjean said:
			
		

> Good advice, thank you
> 
> I basically LIVE in my Converse, but lately I've been trying to branch out more into boots and wedges and such. I just bought a pair of stacked wooden heel boots that I've been living in. I definitely don't NEED them, like most of us with our IM obsessions, but I'm pretty sure I want them. I'll definitely sleep on it. I've never spent more than $500 on shoes, but I know I would wear them. I've also found a few copycats...



Oh in that case I am sure that will be your style/staple  and you'll probably glad you have them. 
I am such an enabler


----------



## Chanel 0407

Can someone tell me if the poppy's run just like the gwen's?  I have gwen in 37 and they are very comfortable.  Would I take the same size in poppy.  I have a narrow heel and sometimes when I take a 37 without a strap they are too big.  Gwen is fine caused its strapped to my ankle.


----------



## Chanel 0407

tonkamama,
they look great on you but I would like to see you try them like in this post.  T-shirt and basic pumps.



tonkamama said:


> I wish I can look like her ... Abbey Clancy was wearing a black version of Wabi...
> 
> 
> Photos credited to coolspotters.com


----------



## tonkamama

Chanel 0407 said:


> tonkamama,
> they look great on you but I would like to see you try them like in this post.  T-shirt and basic pumps.



*Chanel 0407 ~* I sure love to give it a try ... however in her pic, I feel the pants are a bit higher waist on her, but the one I got is pretty low rise...  I wonder why   




chicjean said:


> I seriously love them. But, if you're having doubts, you might not wear them. I've made the mistake of talking myself into keeping plenty of things that end up just sitting in my closet forever because I'm truly unhappy with the fit.



*chicjean ~* yeah I am the same way esp I am in-between sizes.... I always thought I can make it work but in the end, it just sits in my closet.  I have many that I have not even wore yet or only once and put away due to fitting issue.


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> Tonka,
> I wouldn't exactly call them casual pants...they are more of statement piece with some chic/ edgy element to it.
> Do you feel they stretch?? The renells really don't have any...not sure where is that 2%. Personally works for me, I don't really like stretch anyway.
> How do u like them so far? I thought they looked great on you. How much more room do you have...r these the right size?? From my experiece...I could only fit into sz 1...and 2 would be too loose...pls keep us posted.



Sorry I refer to all my non-work related pants as casual pants...   
Wabi has 3%, so I know they will stretch over time when I break them in.  I normally prefer my pants or jeans more fitted.  I do not think my body shape looks good in loose fit as I have skinny top and I do have little "hip" around so loose pants make me feel bottom heavy :shame:.  

BTW....you lucky gal, renells fit you perfectly!!  

I will make a decision either to keep it and order this one in size 0 (see pic) from Barneys instead....will keep you all posted.


----------



## flower71

tonkamama said:


> Sorry I refer to all my non-work related pants as casual pants...
> Wabi has 3%, so I know they will stretch over time when I break them in.  I normally prefer my pants or jeans more fitted.  I do not think my body shape looks good in loose fit as I have skinny top and I do have little "hip" around so loose pants make me feel bottom heavy :shame:.
> 
> BTW....you lucky gal, renells fit you perfectly!!
> 
> I will make a decision either to keep it and order this one in size 0 (see pic) from Barneys instead....will keep you all posted.



*tonka*, you look fab in your pics taken from home!
...but I really feel you're not satisfied with the sizing. You paid full price so I think you ought to be 100% sure or just send it back and try a size 0 (the other pants are hot too). Tell us what you decide, ok?


----------



## Isabelfan

tonkamama said:


> Ladies...  please allow me to post two more pairings (Today I am working from home so I had a little extra fun time for myself)...  as I want to make sure the Wabi pants will indeed a reasonable "investment" added to my wardrobes as I normally won't pay >$300 for a pair casual pants (plus taking a risk have it altered).  Thank you so much.



Yeah you look amazing! You should keep them!


----------



## crystal3180

Hello 
this is few photos of my blog with Isabel Marant clothes :
img4.hostingpics.net/pics/957176SAM2288.jpg


----------



## crystal3180

Hello 
this is few photos of my blog with Isabel Marant clothes :
Felix Jacket, Wabi leopard print corduroy pants, meadow belt, raymon corduroy pants, necklace and bracelet, sneakers bobby and beckett.


----------



## KristyDarling

tonkamama said:


> I know...isn't it crazy?! :weird:...LOL!



Tonka you look amazing in those Wabi's!!  Yes the pant sizing this season is very strangely off for IM. The waistband is super-duper oversized in pretty much all of her pant and jean styles this season, even in the 0s. Unfortunately I think most people will require altering of some form in order to make the F/W11 pants work. However, I think it would be totally worth it, because the pants are all SO dang cute!


----------



## chicjean

crystal3180 said:


> Hello
> this is few photos of my blog with Isabel Marant clothes :
> Felix Jacket, Wabi leopard print corduroy pants, meadow belt, raymon corduroy pants, necklace and bracelet, sneakers bobby and beckett.



Love your wabi's! Great outfits


----------



## Chanel 0407

Who in this thread owns the poppy's?  PLease tell me how they fit.  Since IM doesn't have 1/2 sizes and my normal size is a 6.5 do you all think I would be ok with 36?  They are suede so they would stretch.


----------



## am2022

Hi Chanel. What color were you looking at?
As my blacks are bigger than my reds and they are both size 41
I'm a true size 10
I could probably have gone down to 40 in the blacks

So if you want red, do maybe 37
And black do 36

Hth!!!


----------



## angelastoel

Amsterdam said:


> Angela- I believe you have the Peru jacket. Is it TTS?



yes I do, it fits true to size and maybe a tad small. take the same size as your flana's. It's lovely, you won't regret it!
and will you post the EGF picks here too, I think everybody here would go crazy, hehe


----------



## Chanel 0407

I was looking at the red or blue.  I just was thinking that if I didn't have this Gwen strapped to my ankle the 37 would fall off.  LOL  So that's what made me think I could size down.




amacasa said:


> Hi Chanel. What color were you looking at?
> As my blacks are bigger than my reds and they are both size 41
> I'm a true size 10
> I could probably have gone down to 40 in the blacks
> 
> So if you want red, do maybe 37
> And black do 36
> 
> Hth!!!


----------



## KristyDarling

I just received my Temeo in black. Sigh. I like it, but I don't $1050 love it.  It's meant to be oversized, but I think it's pretty hard to pull off at 5'2". On me, it looks blah.  Flower71 pulls the Temeo off soooo beautifully (as do the models on NAP)....I think it's just too oversized for a short person. If it were, say, half the price, I'd be all over this and would use it as an everyday staple (it's SUPER soft and cozy!). But at $1050, I don't love it enough to justify keeping it. 

I'm also going to return the Wapi bracelets. They're cute but at $240 a pair, I could get a close approximation  by a different designer (the Navajo motif is so widespread these days).

I WILL, however, keep the Jemet blouse. It's so cute, well-cut, simple, and classic!

Still waiting for the Evans jacket to arrive....hopefully soon!


----------



## Jayne1

crystal3180 said:


> Hello
> this is few photos of my blog with Isabel Marant clothes :
> Felix Jacket, Wabi leopard print corduroy pants, meadow belt, raymon corduroy pants, necklace and bracelet, sneakers bobby and beckett.


Love everything -- including the jewelry!


----------



## Jayne1

KristyDarling said:


> I just received my Temeo in black. Sigh. I like it, but I don't $1050 love it.  It's meant to be oversized, but I think it's pretty hard to pull off at 5'2". On me, it looks blah.  Flower71 pulls the Temeo off soooo beautifully (as do the models on NAP)....I think it's just too oversized for a short person. If it were, say, half the price, I'd be all over this and would use it as an everyday staple (it's SUPER soft and cozy!). But at $1050, I don't love it enough to justify keeping it.
> 
> I'm also going to return the Wapi bracelets. They're cute but at $240 a pair, I could get a close approximation  by a different designer (the Navajo motif is so widespread these days).
> 
> I WILL, however, keep the Jemet blouse. It's so cute, well-cut, simple, and classic!
> 
> Still waiting for the Evans jacket to arrive....hopefully soon!


I like how you said you don't "$1050 love it" -- that really explains it.

Funny,  you were debating on getting the Temeo for a while and now that you did - it's not perfect.

Would you say it's too oversized in width? Not enough structure, sloppy shoulders, too wide where you wouldn't mind a more sliming effect?

Would you reconsider and buy again if it went to half price?

Also, which are the Wapi bracelets?  The skinny ones or the big one?  I'm considering the big one.


----------



## tonkamama

*KristyDarling ~* Oh yes, I am totally in love with Wabi.  It is so unique and fun!!  If I do decide to keep it I will probably have it alter either at Nordstrom or Barneys I am sure they will do a better job.  

*Isabelfan ~* thank you, I am leaning (60%) towards keeping it at this moment ..  

*flower71 ~* thank you & I will keep you all posted. I have a feeling that all IM pants will be like this as per KristyDarling mentioned esp due to my body shape.  I am a bit taller, but believe me I am *NO* where near those IM models' figure...esp their killer lean legs!!   



KristyDarling said:


> Tonka you look amazing in those Wabi's!!  Yes the pant sizing this season is very strangely off for IM. The waistband is super-duper oversized in pretty much all of her pant and jean styles this season, even in the 0s. *Unfortunately I think most people will require altering of some form in order to make the F/W11 pants work*. However, I think it would be totally worth it, because the pants are all SO dang cute!





Isabelfan said:


> Yeah you look amazing! You should keep them!





flower71 said:


> *tonka*, you look fab in your pics taken from home!
> ...but I really feel you're not satisfied with the sizing. You paid full price so I think you ought to be 100% sure or just send it back and try a size 0 (the other pants are hot too). Tell us what you decide, ok?


----------



## tonkamama

crystal3180 said:


> Hello
> this is few photos of my blog with Isabel Marant clothes :
> Felix Jacket, Wabi leopard print corduroy pants, meadow belt, raymon corduroy pants, necklace and bracelet, sneakers bobby and beckett.


*OMG!! crystal3180 you look amazing!!  *


----------



## am2022

We are Felix jacket sisters ... Same color as well .. Not to mention Beckett sisters as well but mine is navy/ cream combo

Love your pics!!! Thanks for sharing!!!



crystal3180 said:


> Hello
> this is few photos of my blog with Isabel Marant clothes :
> Felix Jacket, Wabi leopard print corduroy pants, meadow belt, raymon corduroy pants, necklace and bracelet, sneakers bobby and beckett.


----------



## Chanel 0407

Smart girl.  If you don't love it never pay full price.  I just sent shoes back because I didn't like the way the strap laid on my right foot.  Yes, I am very picky but I would "LOVE" them if they were on sale.

I too love the Jemet blouse, nice choice.  I was thinking about getting one i nthe next couple of weeks.  How is the sizing?  Should I order my usual IM size?  I always like to order 2 sizes and compare and send 1 back.  Congrats on making a decision so easily and your new blouse.  You will love it.  Looks like a great layering piece.  I am debating over the Jemet and the belina.  can't decide. 



KristyDarling said:


> I just received my Temeo in black. Sigh. I like it, but I don't $1050 love it. It's meant to be oversized, but I think it's pretty hard to pull off at 5'2". On me, it looks blah. Flower71 pulls the Temeo off soooo beautifully (as do the models on NAP)....I think it's just too oversized for a short person. If it were, say, half the price, I'd be all over this and would use it as an everyday staple (it's SUPER soft and cozy!). But at $1050, I don't love it enough to justify keeping it.
> 
> I'm also going to return the Wapi bracelets. They're cute but at $240 a pair, I could get a close approximation by a different designer (the Navajo motif is so widespread these days).
> 
> I WILL, however, keep the Jemet blouse. It's so cute, well-cut, simple, and classic!
> 
> Still waiting for the Evans jacket to arrive....hopefully soon!


----------



## Flip88

tonkamama said:


> Ladies...  please allow me to post two more pairings (Today I am working from home so I had a little extra fun time for myself)...  as I want to make sure the Wabi pants will indeed a reasonable "investment" added to my wardrobes as I normally won't pay >$300 for a pair casual pants (plus taking a risk have it altered).  Thank you so much.



I actually really like them and you wear them so well.  They show off your great figure.


----------



## Amsterdam

angelastoel said:


> yes I do, it fits true to size and maybe a tad small. take the same size as your flana's. It's lovely, you won't regret it!
> and will you post the EGF picks here too, I think everybody here would go crazy, hehe



I got a size 1, so it will be fine, thanks for the advise!

Ladies, let me share my current IM jacket collection, my new additions,
the Peru and the purple Hola with turquoise embellishments are not shown
but pictures will follow :





Flana jackets, Jordan, Reilly, Hasta and Hola jackets.





Crista, Vally jackets, Hielo,  Lapaz without embellishments, Fosfo





Etoile Lexy jackets, Etoile fox, bordeaux jacket(?), black cotton jacket with leather trim (?)





Etoile Gary jackets, Etoile Levan, Etoile Gable.

Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## tonkamama

KristyDarling said:


> I just received my Temeo in black. Sigh. I like it, but I don't $1050 love it.  It's meant to be oversized, but I think it's pretty hard to pull off at 5'2". On me, it looks blah.  Flower71 pulls the Temeo off soooo beautifully (as do the models on NAP)....I think it's just too oversized for a short person. If it were, say, half the price, I'd be all over this and would use it as an everyday staple (it's SUPER soft and cozy!). But at $1050, I don't love it enough to justify keeping it.
> 
> I'm also going to return the Wapi bracelets. They're cute but at $240 a pair, I could get a close approximation  by a different designer (the Navajo motif is so widespread these days).
> 
> I WILL, however, keep the Jemet blouse. It's so cute, well-cut, simple, and classic!
> 
> Still waiting for the Evans jacket to arrive....hopefully soon!


*KristyDarling ~* I am sorry that Temeo does not work for you @ full price.  I am the same way, I am willing to pay full price for anything that is going to work for me and I will also consider the cost of per wear so to speak.  Even now, I probably won't spend any $ on sale item if it does not work or I have less chance wearing it.  Glad you are keeping the Jemet blouse..  it is beautiful piece!


----------



## tonkamama

*Flip88 ~* oh thank you dear...  you are so sweet..




Flip88 said:


> I actually really like them and you wear them so well.  They show off your great figure.


----------



## juneping

Amsterdam said:


> I got a size 1, so it will be fine, thanks for the advise!
> 
> Ladies, let me share my current IM jacket collection, my new additions,
> the Peru and the purple Hola with turquoise embellishments are not shown
> but pictures will follow :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flana jackets, Jordan, Reilly, Hasta and Hola jackets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crista, Vally jackets, Hielo, Lapaz without embellishments, Fosfo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etoile Lexy jackets, Etoile fox, bordeaux jacket(?), black cotton jacket with leather trim (?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etoile Gary jackets, Etoile Levan, Etoile Gable.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!


 
...your collection is insane....where do u live...:ninja:
pls post some mod pix....would love to see how they hang...
i think you, hktaitai and angela have very fab collection.

*crystal* - welcome and love all your IM pieces....


----------



## Jayne1

Amsterdam said:


> I got a size 1, so it will be fine, thanks for the advise!
> 
> Ladies, let me share my current IM jacket collection, my new additions,
> the Peru and the purple Hola with turquoise embellishments are not shown
> but pictures will follow :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flana jackets, Jordan, Reilly, Hasta and Hola jackets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crista, Vally jackets, Hielo,  Lapaz without embellishments, Fosfo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etoile Lexy jackets, Etoile fox, bordeaux jacket(?), black cotton jacket with leather trim (?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etoile Gary jackets, Etoile Levan, Etoile Gable.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!


Which jacket is the roomiest, the _least_ fitted?

And since you appear to be an expert  is the mainline or Etoile a roomier fit, in general?  Or does it just depend on the cut?

You have the best collection by far!!


----------



## tonkamama

Amsterdam said:


> I got a size 1, so it will be fine, thanks for the advise!
> 
> Ladies, let me share my current IM jacket collection, my new additions,
> the Peru and the purple Hola with turquoise embellishments are not shown
> but pictures will follow :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flana jackets, Jordan, Reilly, Hasta and Hola jackets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crista, Vally jackets, Hielo,  Lapaz without embellishments, Fosfo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etoile Lexy jackets, Etoile fox, bordeaux jacket(?), black cotton jacket with leather trim (?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etoile Gary jackets, Etoile Levan, Etoile Gable.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!


*Amsterdam ~* Oh wow...  I am adding you to the IM queens list...


----------



## am2022

Woohoo!!!! Love love love!!!
Now we want mod pics !!!



[/B]





Amsterdam said:


> I got a size 1, so it will be fine, thanks for the advise!
> 
> Ladies, let me share my current IM jacket collection, my new additions,
> the Peru and the purple Hola with turquoise embellishments are not shown
> but pictures will follow :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flana jackets, Jordan, Reilly, Hasta and Hola jackets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crista, Vally jackets, Hielo,  Lapaz without embellishments, Fosfo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etoile Lexy jackets, Etoile fox, bordeaux jacket(?), black cotton jacket with leather trim (?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etoile Gary jackets, Etoile Levan, Etoile Gable.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## flower71

Amsterdam said:


> I got a size 1, so it will be fine, thanks for the advise!
> 
> Ladies, let me share my current IM jacket collection, my new additions,
> the Peru and the purple Hola with turquoise embellishments are not shown
> but pictures will follow :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flana jackets, Jordan, Reilly, Hasta and Hola jackets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crista, Vally jackets, Hielo,  Lapaz without embellishments, Fosfo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etoile Lexy jackets, Etoile fox, bordeaux jacket(?), black cotton jacket with leather trim (?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etoile Gary jackets, Etoile Levan, Etoile Gable.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!


OMG, now what have we here...amazing collection, this is making things different to vote for the IM queen. Congrats!


----------



## Amsterdam

Jayne1 said:


> Which jacket is the roomiest, the _least_ fitted?
> 
> And since you appear to be an expert  is the mainline or Etoile a roomier fit, in general?  Or does it just depend on the cut?
> 
> You have the best collection by far!!



 I can hardly call myself an expert..

It really depends on the cut and the material.
The sizing of both the mainline and Etoile are very inconsistent,
it make online shopping very difficult.


----------



## juneping

KristyDarling said:


> I just received my Temeo in black. Sigh. I like it, but I don't $1050 love it. It's meant to be oversized, but I think it's pretty hard to pull off at 5'2". On me, it looks blah. Flower71 pulls the Temeo off soooo beautifully (as do the models on NAP)....I think it's just too oversized for a short person. If it were, say, half the price, I'd be all over this and would use it as an everyday staple (it's SUPER soft and cozy!). But at $1050, I don't love it enough to justify keeping it.
> 
> I'm also going to return the Wapi bracelets. They're cute but at $240 a pair, I could get a close approximation by a different designer (the Navajo motif is so widespread these days).
> 
> I WILL, however, keep the Jemet blouse. It's so cute, well-cut, simple, and classic!
> 
> Still waiting for the Evans jacket to arrive....hopefully soon!


 
i am glad you made up your mind....may be you'll be able to get the temeo on sale....
pls post the jemet blouse mod pix....it's so pretty.


----------



## flower71

KristyDarling said:


> I just received my Temeo in black. Sigh. I like it, but I don't $1050 love it.  It's meant to be oversized, but I think it's pretty hard to pull off at 5'2". On me, it looks blah.  Flower71 pulls the Temeo off soooo beautifully (as do the models on NAP)....I think it's just too oversized for a short person. If it were, say, half the price, I'd be all over this and would use it as an everyday staple (it's SUPER soft and cozy!).* But at $1050, I don't love it enough to justify keeping it. *
> 
> 
> Still waiting for the Evans jacket to arrive....hopefully soon!


Ahhh sorry about the Temeo
I am 100% with you. I am sorry it didn't suit you (no mod piccs?), but at that price it's a YES or NO, no maybe. I hope the Evans jacket will be fine and maybe the temeo will be on sale in a few weeks/months?
About the wapi bracelets, I love them but am not willing to pay full price on her jewellery, too overpriced IMO.


----------



## KristyDarling

Jayne1 said:


> I like how you said you don't "$1050 love it" -- that really explains it.
> 
> Funny, you were debating on getting the Temeo for a while and now that you did - it's not perfect.
> 
> *Would you say it's too oversized in width? Not enough structure, sloppy shoulders, too wide where you wouldn't mind a more sliming effect?
> *
> *Would you reconsider and buy again if it went to half price?
> *
> *Also, which are the Wapi bracelets? The skinny ones or the big one? I'm considering the big one*.



Hi Jayne! I'd describe the Temeo as neat (not sloppy) yet boxy, and oversized especially in the arms. It is not especially slimming, but it's not "fattening" either....just, oversized. I know I may not be expressing it well enough! Flower71 has posted mod pics of the Temeo, and she is taller like you. It looks smashing on her - oversized but not sloppy.  If the Temeo went to half price, I would probably buy it. And the Wapi bracelets are the thinner cuff ones -- they are very vintage looking and on-trend, but I honestly feel like I can go to a local hippie shop here in the Haight-Ashbury and find something very close for $20! 



Chanel 0407 said:


> Smart girl. If you don't love it never pay full price. I just sent shoes back because I didn't like the way the strap laid on my right foot. Yes, I am very picky but I would "LOVE" them if they were on sale.
> 
> I too love the Jemet blouse, nice choice. I was thinking about getting one i nthe next couple of weeks. How is the sizing? Should I order my usual IM size? I always like to order 2 sizes and compare and send 1 back. Congrats on making a decision so easily and your new blouse. You will love it. Looks like a great layering piece. I am debating over the Jemet and the belina. can't decide.



ITA! At this price point, if it's not INSTANT and ENDLESS LOVE, it's going back! The sizing on the Jemet is TTS. The Jemet is meant to be sort of flowy and loose without being oversized, and I got it in my usual 0. The Belina is a stunner too, so you can't lose! I do feel the Belina is trendier with the exaggerated shoulders, whereas the Jemet is more timeless. 



tonkamama said:


> KristyDarling ~ I am sorry that Temeo does not work for you @ full price. I am the same way, I am willing to pay full price for anything that is going to work for me and I will also consider the cost of per wear so to speak. Even now, I probably won't spend any $ on sale item if it does not work or I have less chance wearing it. Glad you are keeping the Jemet blouse.. it is beautiful piece!



Yup! I will only pay full-price for something that I love 100%. And at the higher price points, it needs to go beyond the love category and into the "can't live without it!" category. In this case, only the Jemet blouse qualified. 



juneping said:


> i am glad you made up your mind....may be you'll be able to get the temeo on sale....
> pls post the jemet blouse mod pix....it's so pretty.



Hehe, that's what I am hoping -- to nab the Temeo at half price (or less!).  I will add mod pics of the Jemet to my long overdue list! 



flower71 said:


> Ahhh sorry about the Temeo
> I am 100% with you. I am sorry it didn't suit you (no mod piccs?), but at that price it's a YES or NO, no maybe. I hope the Evans jacket will be fine and maybe the temeo will be on sale in a few weeks/months?
> About the wapi bracelets, I love them but am not willing to pay full price on her jewellery, too overpriced IMO.



Thank you! I was totally kidding myself that the Temeo would look as cool on me as it does on you. But, there is no substitute for HEIGHT! I'm still waiting for the Evans jacket -- any minute now! I'm so curious about that one! Will report back as soon as I can.


----------



## angelastoel

Amsterdam said:


> I got a size 1, so it will be fine, thanks for the advise!
> 
> Ladies, let me share my current IM jacket collection, my new additions,
> the Peru and the purple Hola with turquoise embellishments are not shown
> but pictures will follow :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flana jackets, Jordan, Reilly, Hasta and Hola jackets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crista, Vally jackets, Hielo,  Lapaz without embellishments, Fosfo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etoile Lexy jackets, Etoile fox, bordeaux jacket(?), black cotton jacket with leather trim (?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etoile Gary jackets, Etoile Levan, Etoile Gable.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!



yaay, you posted them, your collection is just wow and the purple hola too? major jealous, you are the ultimate IM hunter. Which jackets are on your list to find now?


----------



## KristyDarling

Amsterdam said:


> I got a size 1, so it will be fine, thanks for the advise!
> 
> Ladies, let me share my current IM jacket collection, my new additions,
> the Peru and the purple Hola with turquoise embellishments are not shown
> but pictures will follow :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flana jackets, Jordan, Reilly, Hasta and Hola jackets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crista, Vally jackets, Hielo,  Lapaz without embellishments, Fosfo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etoile Lexy jackets, Etoile fox, bordeaux jacket(?), black cotton jacket with leather trim (?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etoile Gary jackets, Etoile Levan, Etoile Gable.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!



DIED AND GONE TO HEAVEN!!!


----------



## birkingal

angelastoel said:


> yes that's me! Thank you! Buying a jacket from a tpf memeber was a coincidence, I saw her ad on ebay, not knowing she was a tpf member and she recognized my name (as it is the same as my name here) when I informed about the ad. So if she didn't recognize my name I even never had known!



it's a small small world.


----------



## Brigitte031

Amsterdam said:


> I got a size 1, so it will be fine, thanks for the advise!
> 
> Ladies, let me share my current IM jacket collection, my new additions,
> the Peru and the purple Hola with turquoise embellishments are not shown
> but pictures will follow :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flana jackets, Jordan, Reilly, Hasta and Hola jackets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crista, Vally jackets, Hielo,  Lapaz without embellishments, Fosfo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etoile Lexy jackets, Etoile fox, bordeaux jacket(?), black cotton jacket with leather trim (?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etoile Gary jackets, Etoile Levan, Etoile Gable.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!



Wowowow... HELLO. That's a beautiful collection!! I would love to see mod pics of all your beautiful jackets! Think my heart skipped a little beat when I saw your collection.


----------



## birkingal

tonkamama said:


> Ladies...  my Wabi leopard-print cord pants has finally arrived this morning .  I think NAP sizing chart is little bit off.  I got it in size 1 (oh well, size 0 was completely sold out), and I found waist & hip area are little bit loose.  I can belt it but I know it is going to get bigger over times.
> 
> So I only have one choice other than give it up or.....  has it alter after wearing it for a while.  It is not about the alteration cost, I am very picky in this area, I do not like to alter my cloths to "make it smaller" as I feel altered clothing are going to look different than original design ......  this is my "mental block" and I need some time to sort out ....
> 
> As for the pants, I love it...  the color is very vibrant and not those get into your face sort of prints and it almost can go with everything I have in my closet which is a big plus.  I am pairing it with my Dixie booties in dark chocolate & my vintage Chanel bag in suede.




tonka, you ROCK! I never thought of wearing a red top with leopard print pants but it works.


----------



## birkingal

tonkamama said:


> Ladies...  please allow me to post two more pairings (Today I am working from home so I had a little extra fun time for myself)...  as I want to make sure the Wabi pants will indeed a reasonable "investment" added to my wardrobes as I normally won't pay >$300 for a pair casual pants (plus taking a risk have it altered).  Thank you so much.



TONKA!!!!   You look beyond amazing here! If you ever make it to the fashion week, you'd be trailed by streetstyle photographers.


----------



## birkingal

crystal3180 said:


> Hello
> this is few photos of my blog with Isabel Marant clothes :
> Felix Jacket, Wabi leopard print corduroy pants, meadow belt, raymon corduroy pants, necklace and bracelet, sneakers bobby and beckett.




I love the Felix on you. In fact, I really like all 3 outfits. Casual yet edgy.


----------



## birkingal

Amsterdam said:


> I got a size 1, so it will be fine, thanks for the advise!
> 
> Ladies, let me share my current IM jacket collection, my new additions,
> the Peru and the purple Hola with turquoise embellishments are not shown
> but pictures will follow :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flana jackets, Jordan, Reilly, Hasta and Hola jackets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crista, Vally jackets, Hielo,  Lapaz without embellishments, Fosfo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etoile Lexy jackets, Etoile fox, bordeaux jacket(?), black cotton jacket with leather trim (?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etoile Gary jackets, Etoile Levan, Etoile Gable.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!




   my goodness, what an amazing collection!!


----------



## KristyDarling

I just got the Evans jacket. It's TTS (this one is size 0) and beautiful, BUUUUT, the shoulder pads are really big! I mean, I'm not afraid of a good strong shoulder and IM does them so well, but these put the pads in my Lexy and Jordan to shame, and those pads are pretty big! The photo doesn't really express how wide the shoulders look in real life. In fact, in the photo, the shoulders look pretty tame! I dunno. What do you guys think? (please excuse my kids' dirty bathroom mirror!)

ETA: my husband just arrived home and gave the thumbs down. He agreed that the shoulder pads are waaaaaay big!  It's hard to tell from this picture though.


----------



## tb-purselover

Oh I can tell. Yes too wide and big on you. Too bad, I love the color and texture. I'm sorry it didn't work out. On the bright side, you can use the return money to buy other IM items!

I would love to see pics of you Jemet!


----------



## KristyDarling

tb-purselover said:


> Oh I can tell. Yes too wide and big on you. Too bad, I love the color and texture. I'm sorry it didn't work out. On the bright side, you can use the return money to buy other IM items!
> 
> I would love to see pics of you Jemet!



Here she is, Miss Jemet! Tucked and untucked.   I'm wearing the blouse with James Jeans Twiggys.


----------



## pinkmotels

Has anyone seen the Derri coat irl? I'm thinking of ordering internationally, but im so torn about whether I should bite the bullet and get it or not. Help! 

http://www.dianiboutique.com/Derri-Coat_MPD4912:cPath-85.html


----------



## juneping

KristyDarling said:


> Here she is, Miss Jemet! Tucked and untucked.   I'm wearing the blouse with James Jeans Twiggys.



oh sorry that the evans didn't work out....

and i love this jemet on you....very chic. i like it tugged...you know what, i've read single tuck (can't remember the exact term for it) is the IT thing....


----------



## tb-purselover

KristyDarling said:


> Here she is, Miss Jemet! Tucked and untucked.   I'm wearing the blouse with James Jeans Twiggys.



OMG It is such a beautiful shirt. I think I want one now lol.

I have no idea what you have to be shy about. You look HAWT!


----------



## mercer

*faints* oooooooooooooooooh!!!!!  you are one lucky lady!!!!!  so, so, pretty!!!!!



Amsterdam said:


> I got a size 1, so it will be fine, thanks for the advise!
> 
> Ladies, let me share my current IM jacket collection, my new additions,
> the Peru and the purple Hola with turquoise embellishments are not shown
> but pictures will follow :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flana jackets, Jordan, Reilly, Hasta and Hola jackets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crista, Vally jackets, Hielo,  Lapaz without embellishments, Fosfo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etoile Lexy jackets, Etoile fox, bordeaux jacket(?), black cotton jacket with leather trim (?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etoile Gary jackets, Etoile Levan, Etoile Gable.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## tonkamama

*birkingal ~* thank you sweetie...  so glad I found IM.    



birkingal said:


> TONKA!!!!   You look beyond amazing here! If you ever make it to the fashion week, you'd be trailed by streetstyle photographers.


----------



## Jayne1

KristyDarling said:


> I just got the Evans jacket. It's TTS (this one is size 0) and beautiful, BUUUUT, the shoulder pads are really big! I mean, I'm not afraid of a good strong shoulder and IM does them so well, but these put the pads in my Lexy and Jordan to shame, and those pads are pretty big! The photo doesn't really express how wide the shoulders look in real life. In fact, in the photo, the shoulders look pretty tame! I dunno. What do you guys think? (please excuse my kids' dirty bathroom mirror!)
> 
> ETA: my husband just arrived home and gave the thumbs down. He agreed that the shoulder pads are waaaaaay big!  It's hard to tell from this picture though.


What?!  I love a big shoulder... that's why I love those IM jackets with shoulder pads. I adore that jacket on you and if I looked as good, I'd be delirious with happiness.


----------



## tonkamama

*KristyDarling ~* Oh you are a doll, you look so elegant in the photos, I can see you have long beautiful hairs...

I think with your petite figure, *Evans *shoulder pads do stand out just a little but what I see *Evans* is a beautiful and elegant jacket.  It matches so well with your classy style.  Perhaps take out the shoulder pads and see?  *Jemet* is TDF!!  Love your entire outfit!!  Now I want one of your Jemet!!        



KristyDarling said:


> I just got the Evans jacket. It's TTS (this one is size 0) and beautiful, BUUUUT, the shoulder pads are really big! I mean, I'm not afraid of a good strong shoulder and IM does them so well, but these put the pads in my Lexy and Jordan to shame, and those pads are pretty big! The photo doesn't really express how wide the shoulders look in real life. In fact, in the photo, the shoulders look pretty tame! I dunno. What do you guys think? (please excuse my kids' dirty bathroom mirror!)
> 
> ETA: my husband just arrived home and gave the thumbs down. He agreed that the shoulder pads are waaaaaay big!  It's hard to tell from this picture though.





KristyDarling said:


> Here she is, Miss Jemet! Tucked and untucked.   I'm wearing the blouse with James Jeans Twiggys.


----------



## Jayne1

tonkamama said:


> *KristyDarling ~* Oh you are a doll, you look so elegant in the photos, I can see you have long beautiful hairs...
> 
> I think with your petite figure, *Evans *shoulder pads do stand out just a little but what I see *Evans* is a beautiful and elegant jacket.  It matches so well with your classy style.  *Perhaps take out the shoulder pads and see?  **Jemet* is TDF!!  Love your entire outfit!!  Now I want one of your Jemet!!


Yes, *KristyDarling*, I wonder if you can substitute a shoulder pad if you are uncomfortable.

I have every shoulder pad that was ever sewn in my '80s clothes.  I don't have most of the clothes anymore, but I saved the shoulder pads and have substituted them with other shoulder pads on occasion. (Not the monstrous ones, of course.  Just the good ones.)


----------



## Brigitte031

*does a little dance* Heehee, just got my Etoile Lexy jacket in Anthracite today!!  Can't wait to wear this sweater jacket out and about!!  It's so soft and once again the sleeve length is just amazing. The cut of Marant's clothing is so impeccable and flattering. 



KristyDarling said:


> I just got the Evans jacket. It's TTS (this one is size 0) and beautiful, BUUUUT, the shoulder pads are really big! I mean, I'm not afraid of a good strong shoulder and IM does them so well, but these put the pads in my Lexy and Jordan to shame, and those pads are pretty big! The photo doesn't really express how wide the shoulders look in real life. In fact, in the photo, the shoulders look pretty tame! I dunno. What do you guys think? (please excuse my kids' dirty bathroom mirror!)
> 
> ETA: my husband just arrived home and gave the thumbs down. He agreed that the shoulder pads are waaaaaay big!  It's hard to tell from this picture though.



Hm... I can't really tell that the shoulder pads are too big but the jacket does look too wide on you! That's such a shame because otherwise it's just beautiful. Even the sleeves look kind of long... 



KristyDarling said:


> Here she is, Miss Jemet! Tucked and untucked.   I'm wearing the blouse with James Jeans Twiggys.



HOWEVER... you in this blouse is just TDF!!! I love it both tucked and untucked. Such a chic blouse! You rock it definitely.


----------



## KristyDarling

juneping said:


> oh sorry that the evans didn't work out....
> 
> and i love this jemet on you....very chic. i like it tugged...you know what, i've read single tuck (can't remember the exact term for it) is the IT thing....



Hey June! Thank you. I agree that it looks cool tucked too! By "single tuck" do you mean the nonchalant loose tuck in front only?  If so, I've been doing that since I was in high school when humongous oversize t-shirts were all the rage.  I think I'll wear the Jemet untucked with my leather leggings and Monys. 



tb-purselover said:


> OMG It is such a beautiful shirt. I think I want one now lol.
> 
> I have no idea what you have to be shy about. You look HAWT!



Aw, thanks, TB!   You need this shirt, too. You would look stunning in it! Go get it!!!



Jayne1 said:


> What?! I love a big shoulder... that's why I love those IM jackets with shoulder pads. I adore that jacket on you and if I looked as good, I'd be delirious with happiness.





tonkamama said:


> KristyDarling ~ Oh you are a doll, you look so elegant in the photos, I can see you have long beautiful hairs...
> 
> I think with your petite figure, Evans shoulder pads do stand out just a little but what I see Evans is a beautiful and elegant jacket. It matches so well with your classy style. Perhaps take out the shoulder pads and see? Jemet is TDF!! Love your entire outfit!! Now I want one of your Jemet!!



*Jayne* and *tonkamama*! You are too nice!!  I love IM jackets for their shoulder pads too, but this one is a few hairs too much! I fiddled with the pads and they will easily come out, but I could tell that the "excess" shoulder fabric would be a problem, and would even require alterations. This jacket just has such unusually prominent shoulder pads, it would be a tough thing to change and end up looking "right," KWIM?

And *tonka*, I will tell you what I told tb-purselover -- you NEED a Jemet! It's such a classic. And it feels almost like you have nothing on, it's soooo silky-soft and lightweight! 



Brigitte031 said:


> *does a little dance* Heehee, just got my Etoile Lexy jacket in Anthracite today!! Can't wait to wear this sweater jacket out and about!! It's so soft and once again the sleeve length is just amazing. The cut of Marant's clothing is so impeccable and flattering.
> 
> Hm... I can't really tell that the shoulder pads are too big but the jacket does look too wide on you! That's such a shame because otherwise it's just beautiful. Even the sleeves look kind of long...
> 
> HOWEVER... you in this blouse is just TDF!!! I love it both tucked and untucked. Such a chic blouse! You rock it definitely.



Congrats on your Lexy, Brigitte!!! We need mod pics!   You're right that the Evans jacket sleeves were too long....and the overall shape was too wide. Thanks so much for the compliments on the blouse! I'm very excited to wear it!


----------



## Coreena

wow ive missed so much... a lot of catching up to do! ^^


----------



## Coreena

tonkamama said:


> Ladies...  my Wabi leopard-print cord pants has finally arrived this morning .  I think NAP sizing chart is little bit off.  I got it in size 1 (oh well, size 0 was completely sold out), and I found waist & hip area are little bit loose.  I can belt it but I know it is going to get bigger over times.
> 
> So I only have one choice other than give it up or.....  has it alter after wearing it for a while.  It is not about the alteration cost, I am very picky in this area, I do not like to alter my cloths to "make it smaller" as I feel altered clothing are going to look different than original design ......  this is my "mental block" and I need some time to sort out ....
> 
> As for the pants, I love it...  the color is very vibrant and not those get into your face sort of prints and it almost can go with everything I have in my closet which is a big plus.  I am pairing it with my Dixie booties in dark chocolate & my vintage Chanel bag in suede.


wow tonka, as always you look just gorgeous in all your outfits! Did you get the jeans taken in? They look like a good fit from here


----------



## Coreena

tonkamama said:


> Ladies...  please allow me to post two more pairings (Today I am working from home so I had a little extra fun time for myself)...  as I want to make sure the Wabi pants will indeed a reasonable "investment" added to my wardrobes as I normally won't pay >$300 for a pair casual pants (plus taking a risk have it altered).  Thank you so much.


tonka, those pants were made for you. You look absolutely stunning! Wish I had your body, you really look so stunning! ^^


----------



## Coreena

crystal3180 said:


> Hello
> this is few photos of my blog with Isabel Marant clothes :
> Felix Jacket, Wabi leopard print corduroy pants, meadow belt, raymon corduroy pants, necklace and bracelet, sneakers bobby and beckett.


you look beautiful crystal.... I love your sneakers! ^^ how comfortable are they!


----------



## Coreena

Amsterdam said:


> I got a size 1, so it will be fine, thanks for the advise!
> 
> Ladies, let me share my current IM jacket collection, my new additions,
> the Peru and the purple Hola with turquoise embellishments are not shown
> but pictures will follow :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flana jackets, Jordan, Reilly, Hasta and Hola jackets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crista, Vally jackets, Hielo,  Lapaz without embellishments, Fosfo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etoile Lexy jackets, Etoile fox, bordeaux jacket(?), black cotton jacket with leather trim (?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etoile Gary jackets, Etoile Levan, Etoile Gable.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!


wow really such an amazing collection ^^


----------



## Coreena

KristyDarling said:


> Here she is, Miss Jemet! Tucked and untucked.   I'm wearing the blouse with James Jeans Twiggys.


Wow!! kristy you look so gorgeous! You dont have big arms at all lol .. Mine are way bigger then yours lol .. 

Thanks for help on the monys.. I think the size 37 will most likely be too big  all well, wasnt meant to be I guess


----------



## am2022

woohoo kristy lovely mod pics!!!
finally

now we want the franklins and mony as well!!!


KristyDarling said:


> Here she is, Miss Jemet! Tucked and untucked.   I'm wearing the blouse with James Jeans Twiggys.


----------



## Coreena

Brigitte031 said:


> *does a little dance* Heehee, just got my Etoile Lexy jacket in Anthracite today!!  Can't wait to wear this sweater jacket out and about!!  It's so soft and once again the sleeve length is just amazing. The cut of Marant's clothing is so impeccable and flattering.
> 
> 
> 
> Hm... I can't really tell that the shoulder pads are too big but the jacket does look too wide on you! That's such a shame because otherwise it's just beautiful. Even the sleeves look kind of long...
> 
> 
> 
> HOWEVER... you in this blouse is just TDF!!! I love it both tucked and untucked. Such a chic blouse! You rock it definitely.


you will love it  its so simple just so lovely when worn ^^ enjoy! x


----------



## juneping

KristyDarling said:


> Hey June! Thank you. I agree that it looks cool tucked too! By "single tuck" do you mean the nonchalant loose tuck in front only?  If so, I've been doing that since I was in high school when humongous oversize t-shirts were all the rage.  I think I'll wear the Jemet untucked with my leather leggings and Monys.



i meant for most shirts, you have the two flaps at the front, the new trend is only tucking one flap and leaves the other out....
i don't really have shirts so i can't really check this trend out....


----------



## juneping

Brigitte031 said:


> *does a little dance* Heehee, just got my Etoile Lexy jacket in Anthracite today!!  Can't wait to wear this sweater jacket out and about!!  It's so soft and once again the sleeve length is just amazing. The cut of Marant's clothing is so impeccable and flattering.
> 
> 
> 
> Hm... I can't really tell that the shoulder pads are too big but the jacket does look too wide on you! That's such a shame because otherwise it's just beautiful. Even the sleeves look kind of long...
> 
> 
> 
> HOWEVER... you in this blouse is just TDF!!! I love it both tucked and untucked. Such a chic blouse! You rock it definitely.



congrats!!
i really love lexy, the cut is just so flattering. and i love the length...it hits a little lower than my hip bone which i thought is so brilliant.


----------



## juneping

*tb, tonka* - for some reason i totally agreed with kristy that you NEED the jemet..


----------



## Coreena

juneping said:


> here is my renells...
> it's very cold today...i was a little under dress.


I almost missed this! June, you look fabulous in your renells! Such a great fit!  Loving the whole outfit ^^


----------



## KristyDarling

Coreena said:


> I almost missed this! June, you look fabulous in your renells! Such a great fit!  Loving the whole outfit ^^



Wait a minute! How did I miss this post?? Was it buried somewhere? Gosh my head's up my you-know-what!! *June*, you look ah-maaaazing! Now THAT'S how to look cozy warm yet so very stylish!!


----------



## KristyDarling

Coreena said:


> Wow!! kristy you look so gorgeous! You dont have big arms at all lol .. Mine are way bigger then yours lol ..
> 
> Thanks for help on the monys.. I think the size 37 will most likely be too big  all well, wasnt meant to be I guess



Aw, sorry to hear that. There will be more Monys to come, just have to keep an eye on the stockists and evilbay! Oh, and IM does a fine job of camoflaging problem areas, in my case - it's the arms! Or rather, I just don't buy the items that showcase my flabby uppers! LOL. 



juneping said:


> i meant for most shirts, you have the two flaps at the front, the new trend is only tucking one flap and leaves the other out....
> i don't really have shirts so i can't really check this trend out....



I remember seeing that somewhere too! Eh, a little too trendy for me but it's probably very cute on the younger gals! 



amacasa said:


> woohoo kristy lovely mod pics!!!
> finally
> 
> now we want the franklins and mony as well!!!



Thanks, lady! I just realized that shoe mods will require a bit more acrobatics on my part! I don't have a full-length mirror, believe it or not.


----------



## tonkamama

Coreena said:


> wow tonka, as always you look just gorgeous in all your outfits! Did you get the jeans taken in? They look like a good fit from here


*Coreena ~* Thank you dear...  in the photos I was using my Gucci belt to "hold" the pants in place (hard to describe it but you know what I mean:shame:..).  I will find time to call up my Nordstrom SA and see if I can have it alter there.  Will keep you all posted.


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> *tb, tonka* - for some reason i totally agreed with kristy that you NEED the jemet..


*June,* I just checked the print detail of jemet on Nap, no wonder I love it so much, it has similar print design as my Wabi!! Wow..I am going "animal print" crazy this year!!  Love it Love it Love it!!  

Oh regarding the single tuck, I just tried that on Sunday with my new Zara snake print shirt...


----------



## tb-purselover

Wow Amsterdarm!!! Your IM jacket collection is TDF. Thank you so much for sharing!

Now, I would love action shots of you modeling them when you get the chance. Not all at once of course, that would be a lot of work. But when you wear them! Thanks again for sharing!!!



Amsterdam said:


> I got a size 1, so it will be fine, thanks for the advise!
> 
> Ladies, let me share my current IM jacket collection, my new additions,
> the Peru and the purple Hola with turquoise embellishments are not shown
> but pictures will follow :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flana jackets, Jordan, Reilly, Hasta and Hola jackets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crista, Vally jackets, Hielo,  Lapaz without embellishments, Fosfo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etoile Lexy jackets, Etoile fox, bordeaux jacket(?), black cotton jacket with leather trim (?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etoile Gary jackets, Etoile Levan, Etoile Gable.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## tb-purselover

Oh I do SO love the Wabi on you. You do totally rock them.

Let us know what you decide on fit!



tonkamama said:


> Ladies...  please allow me to post two more pairings (Today I am working from home so I had a little extra fun time for myself)...  as I want to make sure the Wabi pants will indeed a reasonable "investment" added to my wardrobes as I normally won't pay >$300 for a pair casual pants (plus taking a risk have it altered).  Thank you so much.


----------



## tb-purselover

juneping said:


> *tb, tonka* - for some reason i totally agreed with kristy that you NEED the jemet..



LOL, you know it doesn't take much to push me over to the dark side. I just purchased it. Hope to get it next week! I have no will power.


----------



## Jayne1

I just bought the Greg jacket, having never tried it on.  I went down a size, although I usually like to wear my size, no  matter what.  

It's a large roomy cut so I thought maybe it would be neater and an indoor jacket if I sized down.

Has anyone seen this jacket in real life and tried it on?  I want to know what to expect!


----------



## flower71

KristyDarling said:


> Here she is, Miss Jemet! Tucked and untucked.   I'm wearing the blouse with James Jeans Twiggys.


OMG, *KD*, you totally rock that Jemet! I go to sleep and when I get up, I have sooo much catching up to do. Thank you , thank you for your mod pics, it def was worth the pushing, no?
You look fabulous in that shirt tucked in, but the evans, I agree with tb, the shoulders do look odd?
One thing is for sure, you did some mega enabling for the Jemet on this thread.
Can't wait for more pics, now. I promised to do my ban for this month so, ladies, show me all your goodies


----------



## Coreena

KristyDarling said:


> Aw, sorry to hear that. There will be more Monys to come, just have to keep an eye on the stockists and evilbay! Oh, and IM does a fine job of camoflaging problem areas, in my case - it's the arms! Or rather, I just don't buy the items that showcase my flabby uppers! LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember seeing that somewhere too! Eh, a little too trendy for me but it's probably very cute on the younger gals!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, lady! I just realized that shoe mods will require a bit more acrobatics on my part! I don't have a full-length mirror, believe it or not.


Hopefully one day Ill find a size 36 at a good price ^^ Seriously, your arms do not look flabby one bit! You have very nice slim arms Kristy, you should be proud of them ^^


----------



## Coreena

tonkamama said:


> *Coreena ~* Thank you dear...  in the photos I was using my Gucci belt to "hold" the pants in place (hard to describe it but you know what I mean:shame:..).  I will find time to call up my Nordstrom SA and see if I can have it alter there.  Will keep you all posted.


Oh i see, I really couldnt tell until you told me ^^ I hope you find your size or hopefully get it altered to your liking. Good luck Tonka, hope they can do it for you x


----------



## Coreena

tb-purselover said:


> LOL, you know it doesn't take much to push me over to the dark side. I just purchased it. Hope to get it next week! I have no will power.


Tp - I dont think any of us on this thread have will power hahahaa..


----------



## juneping

Coreena said:


> I almost missed this! June, you look fabulous in your renells! Such a great fit!  Loving the whole outfit ^^





KristyDarling said:


> Wait a minute! How did I miss this post?? Was it buried somewhere? Gosh my head's up my you-know-what!! *June*, you look ah-maaaazing! Now THAT'S how to look cozy warm yet so very stylish!!



thank you ladies!!


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> *June,* I just checked the print detail of jemet on Nap, no wonder I love it so much, it has similar print design as my Wabi!! Wow..I am going "animal print" crazy this year!!  Love it Love it Love it!!
> 
> Oh regarding the single tuck, I just tried that on Sunday with my new Zara snake print shirt...



so r u getting it??



tb-purselover said:


> LOL, you know it doesn't take much to push me over to the dark side. I just purchased it. Hope to get it next week! I have no will power.



 *tb *you are funny. i am sure you'll rock that, it suits you.


----------



## birkingal

KristyDarling said:


> Here she is, Miss Jemet! Tucked and untucked.   I'm wearing the blouse with James Jeans Twiggys.



I love the Jemet on you! I tried one on recently but I had a gaping hole near my bust. Too bad they didn't have the next size up.


----------



## chicjean

Amsterdam said:


> I got a size 1, so it will be fine, thanks for the advise!
> 
> Ladies, let me share my current IM jacket collection, my new additions,
> the Peru and the purple Hola with turquoise embellishments are not shown
> but pictures will follow :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flana jackets, Jordan, Reilly, Hasta and Hola jackets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crista, Vally jackets, Hielo,  Lapaz without embellishments, Fosfo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etoile Lexy jackets, Etoile fox, bordeaux jacket(?), black cotton jacket with leather trim (?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etoile Gary jackets, Etoile Levan, Etoile Gable.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!



Wow wow wow wow wow


----------



## chicjean

KristyDarling said:


> Here she is, Miss Jemet! Tucked and untucked.   I'm wearing the blouse with James Jeans Twiggys.



Totally agree about the jacket, but LOVE this!!! Gorgeous!


----------



## chicjean

Brigitte031 said:


> *does a little dance* Heehee, just got my Etoile Lexy jacket in Anthracite today!!  Can't wait to wear this sweater jacket out and about!!  It's so soft and once again the sleeve length is just amazing. The cut of Marant's clothing is so impeccable and flattering.



Mod pics please, can't wait to see it!


----------



## chicjean

Does anyone have the Gatsy/Gatsby? I've seen it called both. Just curious as I'm thinking of maybe getting a pair. Can't decide between the navy and black or the camel and black.... 

My IM wish list is seriously SO long, but most things I want are already sold out!


----------



## KristyDarling

tb-purselover said:


> LOL, you know it doesn't take much to push me over to the dark side. I just purchased it. Hope to get it next week! I have no will power.



  I can't wait to hear what you think of it!!!


----------



## KristyDarling

Jayne1 said:


> I just bought the Greg jacket, having never tried it on.  I went down a size, although I usually like to wear my size, no  matter what.
> 
> It's a large roomy cut so I thought maybe it would be neater and an indoor jacket if I sized down.
> 
> Has anyone seen this jacket in real life and tried it on?  I want to know what to expect!



I haven't seen this IRL but good call to size down, I would have done the same! The Greg looks like such a classic, "effortless cool" piece! Can't wait to hear your review!


----------



## KristyDarling

flower71 said:


> OMG, KD, you totally rock that Jemet! I go to sleep and when I get up, I have sooo much catching up to do. Thank you , thank you for your mod pics, it def was worth the pushing, no?
> You look fabulous in that shirt tucked in, but the evans, I agree with tb, the shoulders do look odd?
> One thing is for sure, you did some mega enabling for the Jemet on this thread.
> Can't wait for more pics, now. I promised to do my ban for this month so, ladies, show me all your goodies



Hi Flower! Thanks! As for the enabling, so many of you have done the same for me, so I'm just giving back. LOL.



birkingal said:


> I love the Jemet on you! I tried one on recently but I had a gaping hole near my bust. Too bad they didn't have the next size up.



You could always order it.  



chicjean said:


> Totally agree about the jacket, but LOVE this!!! Gorgeous!



Thanky!


----------



## Jayne1

KristyDarling said:


> I haven't seen this IRL but good call to size down, I would have done the same! The Greg looks like such a classic, "effortless cool" piece! Can't wait to hear your review!


I bought it because it's not wool or a wool blend, I think it's rayon or viscose (is that the same thing?)... I'm hoping for _season-less._

I already have two of the IM wooly, really hairy jackets (Ina and Xabi) that will not work in the spring.  No more fall jackets for me!

I've just never sized down before.  I like to buy my size... just couldn't find it!  And this jacket looks huge enough to size down.


----------



## Chanel 0407

I love it!  Looks perfect on you.



KristyDarling said:


> Here she is, Miss Jemet! Tucked and untucked.  I'm wearing the blouse with James Jeans Twiggys.


----------



## Chanel 0407

Hi Kristy, I like this jacket better than the egger.  It has less buttons!  I might think about getting myself an Evans but I don't have any money left.  Sad...  Can I ask how much this jacket was?  Did it come in any other colorways?  Let us know what u decide but I like the shoulder pads but if you are uncomfortable then send it back. 



KristyDarling said:


> I just got the Evans jacket. It's TTS (this one is size 0) and beautiful, BUUUUT, the shoulder pads are really big! I mean, I'm not afraid of a good strong shoulder and IM does them so well, but these put the pads in my Lexy and Jordan to shame, and those pads are pretty big! The photo doesn't really express how wide the shoulders look in real life. In fact, in the photo, the shoulders look pretty tame! I dunno. What do you guys think? (please excuse my kids' dirty bathroom mirror!)
> 
> ETA: my husband just arrived home and gave the thumbs down. He agreed that the shoulder pads are waaaaaay big! It's hard to tell from this picture though.


----------



## KristyDarling

Chanel 0407 said:


> Hi Kristy, I like this jacket better than  the egger.  It has less buttons!  I might think about getting myself an  Evans but I don't have any money left.  Sad...  Can I ask how much this  jacket was?  Did it come in any other colorways?  Let us know what u  decide but I like the shoulder pads but if you are uncomfortable then  send it back.



Yes it has just one button at the waist. And it's definitely shorter than the Egger. The Evans is $745 at Creatures of Comfort in Los Angeles (plus tax and shipping). I don't know if it comes in other colors, but this anthracite was the only color offered by CoC. I have regular sized shoulders for someone of my frame, but a smallish bust and narrow hips (31.5"), so I have to be careful with overly wide shoulders or I'll look like I'm wearing a zoot suit! LOL. I think that someone with a more hourglass figure could definitely pull this off! 



Chanel 0407 said:


> I love it!  Looks perfect on you.



Thanks!


----------



## Amsterdam

angelastoel said:


> yaay, you posted them, your collection is just wow and the purple hola too? major jealous, you are the ultimate IM hunter. Which jackets are on your list to find now?



Thanks, you have a lovely collection too.
I would to love to take a look in your closet.

I found the purple Hola for a very good price, so I'm very lucky.
I still really want some knitted furs, the light grey Vally and if I find it for a good price the blue Jordan.


----------



## Chanel 0407

Do you live near a store that sells IM?  You are so lucky especially to get these for great prices.  I am very jealous. 



Amsterdam said:


> Thanks, you have a lovely collection too.
> I would to love to take a look in your closet.
> 
> I found the purple Hola for a very good price, so I'm very lucky.
> I still really want some knitted furs, the light grey Vally and if I find it for a good price the blue Jordan.


----------



## Amsterdam

Chanel 0407 said:


> Do you live near a store that sells IM?  You are so lucky especially to get these for great prices.  I am very jealous.



I wish I did , most of my jackets are from online auction sites, friends that clean out their closets and I always go to Paris for the sales. I have found great pieces there for -70%!


----------



## Amsterdam

sweet ladies for all you nice comments about my IM jacket collection!
It means a lot to me!


----------



## Renske87

I love the Norwell dress but I only can find in grey. Does anybody know where I can get this dress in navy? Please help me!  I'm so in love with the dress but grey is a bad colour for me!


----------



## crystal3180

*Thank you very much !!!*



Amsterdam said:


> I got a size 1, so it will be fine, thanks for the advise!
> 
> Ladies, let me share my current IM jacket collection, my new additions,
> the Peru and the purple Hola with turquoise embellishments are not shown
> but pictures will follow :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flana jackets, Jordan, Reilly, Hasta and Hola jackets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crista, Vally jackets, Hielo,  Lapaz without embellishments, Fosfo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etoile Lexy jackets, Etoile fox, bordeaux jacket(?), black cotton jacket with leather trim (?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etoile Gary jackets, Etoile Levan, Etoile Gable.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!



Whaou, Amterdam, your collection is unbelievable, I love it !!!


----------



## Amsterdam

Renske87 said:


> I love the Norwell dress but I only can find in grey. Does anybody know where I can get this dress in navy? Please help me!  I'm so in love with the dress but grey is a bad colour for me!



They sell it at lebonmarche.com in dark green and blue. Here's the link: 

http://www.lebonmarche.com/#e-boutique/boutique/Mode_Femme,25/ISABEL_MARANT_ETOILE,362,2/Robe_,11562

Good luck!


----------



## mandicakes

Amsterdam said:


> I got a size 1, so it will be fine, thanks for the advise!
> 
> Ladies, let me share my current IM jacket collection, my new additions,
> the Peru and the purple Hola with turquoise embellishments are not shown
> but pictures will follow :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flana jackets, Jordan, Reilly, Hasta and Hola jackets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crista, Vally jackets, Hielo, Lapaz without embellishments, Fosfo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etoile Lexy jackets, Etoile fox, bordeaux jacket(?), black cotton jacket with leather trim (?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etoile Gary jackets, Etoile Levan, Etoile Gable.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!


 

OMG!!!!  Amersterdam you have the most exquisite collection!  I haven't seen some of those. In your third photo, do you know the name of the style name of the red jacket (right hand side of pic, below the other red - 2nd from the top)? It looks like a boucle or wool?


----------



## Amsterdam

mandicakes said:


> OMG!!!!  Amersterdam you have the most exquisite collection!  I haven't seen some of those. In your third photo, do you know the name of the style name of the red jacket (right hand side of pic, below the other red - 2nd from the top)? It looks like a boucle or wool?



Thank you, Mandicakes! 
I don't know the name, but made from a cotton and
linen mix. Here's a better picture:


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> so r u getting it??
> 
> 
> 
> *tb *you are funny. i am sure you'll rock that, it suits you.


I have so many on my "shopping list"..  I hope I get some silk tops on sale, so I will keep my selection open at this time...


----------



## tb-purselover

Coreena said:


> Tp - I dont think any of us on this thread have will power hahahaa..



LOL yeah, will power is pretty much non-existent in our crowd . But I can't wait until it gets here! 

It is nice to have a place where we can find other like minded souls that share our passion .




juneping said:


> *tb *you are funny. i am sure you'll rock that, it suits you.


Aww Thanks! 

I hope I can pull it off. It will be my first animal print item ever. I always find it hard to built up the courage to wear animal print. Even though I have had friends say it suits me. For some reason I'm a little shy around animal print lol. So I hope I can rock it!




KristyDarling said:


> I can't wait to hear what you think of it!!!


Will post pics when it gets here! Thanks for the awesome pics .


----------



## mandicakes

Amsterdam said:


> Thank you, Mandicakes!
> I don't know the name, but made from a cotton and
> linen mix. Here's a better picture:


 
Oh boy!  That is a stunner!  I love so many of your jackets but hadn't actually seen that one.  Where do you get them all from? Stores/eBay?


----------



## am2022

got my michal shearling, size 2 and its 

i think im done with isabel marant for now until the spring / summer collection comes out...

For the meantime, i will live thru all of you...

WIll post pics as soon as i return home... 

TB:  can't wait for the leopard jemet... that will look fab for sure..  

Brigitte:  the anthracite lexy is so pretty... can't wait for your mod pics..

Amsterdam:  we are all waiting for your mod pics as well...


----------



## KristyDarling

amacasa said:


> got my michal shearling, size 2 and its
> 
> i think im done with isabel marant for now until the spring / summer collection comes out...
> 
> For the meantime, i will live thru all of you...
> 
> WIll post pics as soon as i return home...



  Soooo happy for you! I can't wait to see your mods!!


----------



## Renske87

Amsterdam said:


> They sell it at lebonmarche.com in dark green and blue. Here's the link:
> 
> http://www.lebonmarche.com/#e-boutique/boutique/Mode_Femme,25/ISABEL_MARANT_ETOILE,362,2/Robe_,11562
> 
> Good luck!


 
Thanks! I ordered the dress in navy!


----------



## Amsterdam

Renske87 said:


> Thanks! I ordered the dress in navy!


 Congrats, very happy it worked out!
Please share mod pic with us when it arrives.


----------



## Renske87

Amsterdam said:


> Congrats, very happy it worked out!
> Please share mod pic with us when it arrives.


 
Yeah, me to! I love your collection btw! So pretty!


----------



## radhi

hey everyone! this is my first post and where better to post than in the isabel marant thread !!!
i have the chance of buying an isabel marant anthracite lexy, and was wondering if anyone could help me with what size i should get? i am a uk size 10 (5'5 120 lbs 32d- all the mesurements i can think of!!)

thank you  !


----------



## juneping

radhi said:


> hey everyone! this is my first post and where better to post than in the isabel marant thread !!!
> i have the chance of buying an isabel marant anthracite lexy, and was wondering if anyone could help me with what size i should get? i am a uk size 10 (5'5 120 lbs 32d- all the mesurements i can think of!!)
> 
> thank you  !



i think a size 1 or 2 would be fine. b/c the cut is so slim and you are quite busty so i think a size 2 would also work.


----------



## radhi

juneping said:


> i think a size 1 or 2 would be fine. b/c the cut is so slim and you are quite busty so i think a size 2 would also work.



Thank you! Can't wait to get it now  btw I adore your Dana boots


----------



## Brigitte031

amacasa said:


> got my michal shearling, size 2 and its
> 
> i think im done with isabel marant for now until the spring / summer collection comes out...
> 
> For the meantime, i will live thru all of you...
> 
> WIll post pics as soon as i return home...



Can't wait to see your mod pics! I'll post mine soon as I can, too! 

And... it's funny saying you're done until the new collection comes out. Mandicakes got info that Etoile and Pre-collection is coming out this month!! Talk about soon...!!! The main line won't be out until January though.


----------



## tonkamama

Cannot wait to see the new collection..... I want more jackets!

Brigitte & AMA, cannot wait to see your mod pictures!


----------



## angelastoel

OMG OMG I am just jumping up and down now, I suddenly saw they had the other Navajo jeans on mytheresa!!! And they are at 275 euro cheaper and a rib fabrick, so probably very comfy. Now I really hope they look nice on me. Can't wait till they arrive!!!


----------



## flower71

angelastoel said:


> OMG OMG I am just jumping up and down now, I suddenly saw they had the other Navajo jeans on mytheresa!!! And they are at 275 euro cheaper and a rib fabrick, so probably very comfy. Now I really hope they look nice on me. Can't wait till they arrive!!!


I know, can't wait to see them on you!


----------



## flower71

Brigitte031 said:


> Can't wait to see your mod pics! I'll post mine soon as I can, too!
> 
> And... it's funny saying you're done until the new collection comes out. Mandicakes got info that *Etoile and Pre-collection is coming out this month*!! Talk about soon...!!! The main line won't be out until January though.


I am so happy I still haven't broken my ban...waiting for new stuff


----------



## flower71

amacasa said:


> got my michal shearling, size 2 and its
> 
> i think im done with isabel marant for now until the spring / summer collection comes out...
> 
> For the meantime, i will live thru all of you...
> 
> WIll post pics as soon as i return home...
> 
> TB:  can't wait for the leopard jemet... that will look fab for sure..
> 
> Brigitte:  the anthracite lexy is so pretty... can't wait for your mod pics..
> 
> Amsterdam:  we are all waiting for your mod pics as well...



Have a great vacation, dearest. Can't wait to see your michal on you


----------



## Brigitte031

flower71 said:


> I am so happy I still haven't broken my ban...waiting for new stuff



I am seriously trying so hard to exercise some kind of self-restraint!! I have to remember that new items are coming, and this current collection will go on sale soon. Plus I'm going to be in Spain and there's a Marant store in Madrid where I will be around the time the sales start. And... it's just so hard to keep from pulling the trigger on some Renells.


----------



## juneping

angelastoel said:


> OMG OMG I am just jumping up and down now, I suddenly saw they had the other Navajo jeans on mytheresa!!! And they are at 275 euro cheaper and a rib fabrick, so probably very comfy. Now I really hope they look nice on me. Can't wait till they arrive!!!



great find!! i recalled seeing these
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



are they cord??

image source: http://www.redcarpet-fashionawards.com/2011/10/11/lax-style-cheryl-coles-isabel-marant-jeans/


----------



## juneping

flower71 said:


> I am so happy I still haven't broken my ban...waiting for new stuff



good for you. i lost control and got the mendy in ecru and the dress, same fabric but in another style.....feeling quite guilty but i am banned for a long time. the mendy is a very great top...i saw a navy one at the IM store...so might get it if it's onsale....the only reason i got them b/c they are good for most days of the year except the very hot days.


----------



## KristyDarling

Ooooo! Lots of new goodies coming up for you guys! Can't wait to see!


----------



## angelastoel

juneping said:


> great find!! i recalled seeing these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are they cord??
> 
> image source: http://www.redcarpet-fashionawards.com/2011/10/11/lax-style-cheryl-coles-isabel-marant-jeans/



yes, they are cord fabrick, those are probably the black version, also verrrry nice...


----------



## angelastoel

Amsterdam said:


> Thank you, Mandicakes!
> I don't know the name, but made from a cotton and
> linen mix. Here's a better picture:



I discovered the name of your jacket!
It's from SS2010 and called the Jundai jacket.
It was on NAP in white
HERE


----------



## chicjean

angelastoel said:


> OMG OMG I am just jumping up and down now, I suddenly saw they had the other Navajo jeans on mytheresa!!! And they are at 275 euro cheaper and a rib fabrick, so probably very comfy. Now I really hope they look nice on me. Can't wait till they arrive!!!



i love these!!!!  can't wait to see them on you!!!!!


----------



## chicjean

found a pair of fall 2010 cropped IM pants on ebay. i think they're the soan pants? hopefully they fit, they should be here soon 

and now seriously, NO more shopping until sale time :banned: :shame:


----------



## tb-purselover

Wow, you all have some nice stuff coming! 

*Amacasa and Brigitte031*, can't wait to see your mod pics of your new jackets!

*Angelastoel*, love the cords! I wish I could justify getting those too. I love them. Please do pos mod pics when the come. I want some white navajo pants (either Renells or the cords), but am waiting for the sale.

*chicjean*, excellent score from *bay! I can't wait to see you sport them.

*juneping*, OMGosh you get the Mendy and the dress! WhooHoo, those are going to look so hot with your sexy legs.


----------



## Amsterdam

angelastoel said:


> I discovered the name of your jacket!
> It's from SS2010 and called the Jundai jacket.
> It was on NAP in white
> HERE



I don't think this is the jacket, this jacket doesn't have the big shoulders that my jacket has and it doesn't have pleats, but they do look alike.
This is the runway picture of my jacket:


----------



## Chanel 0407

Amsterdam, I'm a bit behind here but did u end up getting the Peru jacket?  I have a lead on a size 2.  If you did how much was it?  I want to make sure I'm getting a good price.



Amsterdam said:


> I don't think this is the jacket, this jacket doesn't have the big shoulders that my jacket has and it doesn't have pleats, but they do look alike.
> This is the runway picture of my jacket:


----------



## Chanel 0407

I have a size 2 in Lexy and its perfect.  I am UK 10 and 34D.  Almost the same weight and height too!



radhi said:


> hey everyone! this is my first post and where better to post than in the isabel marant thread !!!
> i have the chance of buying an isabel marant anthracite lexy, and was wondering if anyone could help me with what size i should get? i am a uk size 10 (5'5 120 lbs 32d- all the mesurements i can think of!!)
> 
> thank you  !


----------



## Chanel 0407

OMG, I love this dress.  Its so chic and the best part really comfortable. 



Renske87 said:


> I love the Norwell dress but I only can find in grey. Does anybody know where I can get this dress in navy? Please help me!  I'm so in love with the dress but grey is a bad colour for me!


----------



## Amsterdam

Chanel 0407 said:


> Amsterdam, I'm a bit behind here but did u end up getting the Peru jacket?  I have a lead on a size 2.  If you did how much was it?  I want to make sure I'm getting a good price.



Yes, I did! I still have to receive it. I got it for $500 including shipping.
I hope you'll get a good price.


----------



## Chanel 0407

She said $550 so its in range.  I am waiting for her e-mail reply.  



Amsterdam said:


> Yes, I did! I still have to receive it. I got it for $500 including shipping.
> I hope you'll get a good price.


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> good for you. i lost control and got the mendy in ecru and the dress, same fabric but in another style.....feeling quite guilty but i am banned for a long time. the mendy is a very great top...i saw a navy one at the IM store...so might get it if it's onsale....the only reason i got them b/c they are good for most days of the year except the very hot days.


*Juneping ~* What dress did you get?  Do mind post a internet pic here so I can 

I am waiting and hoping that I can still get some of my favorites at sale price .... I am way over my wardrobe budget this year!!


----------



## chicjean

tonkamama said:


> I am waiting and hoping that I can still get some of my favorites at sale price .... I am way over my wardrobe budget this year!!



I'm totally with you on that!!! Don't know how my wallet is going to survive with all of the things I'm waiting to (hopefully) get on sale!


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> *Juneping ~* What dress did you get?  Do mind post a internet pic here so I can
> 
> I am waiting and hoping that I can still get some of my favorites at sale price .... I am way over my wardrobe budget this year!!







i got this dress...size 1. gosh i felt fat in the dress...the waist band was bit small on me.  
i can wear it all year round...and buying from matches is more of a discount to me. it's 508 in the US and 370 USD on matches site. i did the math and it's worth the full price. and most SA told me IM is diff from other brands...her stuff usually fly off the shelves before sale. i don't really think that's the complete truth but i would hate to miss the items i want. i am not buying that much this season so i felt justified. 
but i am done for now. i am just holding off for the s/s2012 items...a pair cropped jeans, a floral top and the dickers...the sandals on the runway are so hot but i felt they are not that practical...and i am good in s/s shoe dept...

OT - i am quite pissed off that my comfy ankle boots fell apart which i only wore them for ONE season. now i don't have shoes to match the pants (rag & bone galaxy leggings and the zara bordeaux jeans)....it really damper my creative vibes...  i heard dickers are coming in navy, camel and light gray. i wanted the black...but navy would be fine as well.


----------



## Jayne1

tonkamama said:


> *Juneping ~* What dress did you get?  Do mind post a internet pic here so I can
> 
> I am waiting and hoping that I can still get some of my favorites at sale price .... I am way over my wardrobe budget this year!!





chicjean said:


> I'm totally with you on that!!! Don't know how my wallet is going to survive with all of the things I'm waiting to (hopefully) get on sale!


I have a list of what to grab first, second (if my first item is gone) and third... I'm getting antsy. I want to buy sale stuff right now!

I'm buying from every on-line site there is.  At least I hope so.


----------



## tonkamama

*Jayne1 ~* Sounds like a excellent plan....   My SA from Barneys is very sweet & nice, promised she will put aside some for me (if my size still available) and call me ahead of time...  I also contact NAP for any sales info but they wouldn't tell me....  



Jayne1 said:


> I have a list of what to grab first, second (if my first item is gone) and third... I'm getting antsy. I want to buy sale stuff right now!
> 
> I'm buying from every on-line site there is.  At least I hope so.


----------



## chicjean

Jayne1 said:


> I have a list of what to grab first, second (if my first item is gone) and third... I'm getting antsy. I want to buy sale stuff right now!
> 
> I'm buying from every on-line site there is.  At least I hope so.



Apart from Matches, NAP and Barneys, where else online sells IM???


----------



## Jayne1

chicjean said:


> Apart from Matches, NAP and Barneys, where else online sells IM???


Mostly, I'm watching Matches and NAP - they have the best selections and I trust them the most.

Still don't know why MyTheresa won't ship IM to Canada... they ship everything else.  I bought from them before.


----------



## chicjean

^ Thanks


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> matchesfashion.com/pws/images/catalogue/products/et-b-doogi24e212r_reb/xlarge/et-b-doogi24e212r_reb_1.jpg
> i got this dress...size 1. gosh i felt fat in the dress...the waist band was bit small on me.
> i can wear it all year round...and buying from matches is more of a discount to me. it's 508 in the US and 370 USD on matches site. i did the math and it's worth the full price. and most SA told me IM is diff from other brands...her stuff usually fly off the shelves before sale. i don't really think that's the complete truth but i would hate to miss the items i want. i am not buying that much this season so i felt justified.
> but i am done for now. i am just holding off for the s/s2012 items...*a pair cropped jeans, a floral top and the dickers...the sandals on the runway are so hot *but i felt they are not that practical...and i am good in s/s shoe dept...
> 
> OT - i am quite pissed off that my comfy ankle boots fell apart which i only wore them for ONE season. now i don't have shoes to match the pants (rag & bone galaxy leggings and the zara bordeaux jeans)....it really damper my creative vibes...  i heard dickers are coming in navy, camel and light gray. i wanted the black...but navy would be fine as well.


*Juneping,* I am sorry that your boots fell apart...  can you take them back for store credit?  Cus designer boots/shoes should last a long time....  On the other hand, perfect reason for you to go out and hunt for a new pairs of Dicker...

*Lovely dress and guess what, *the other post you asked if I want to get the Jemet, since it is similar print as my Wabi (yes now I am like 80% of keeping my wabi), so my 2nd choice is one of the silk shirt in the same print as yours (see pics)... plus the leather trim pants... this is just my wishful list, not sure if I can still get them at sales price.  Cus on top of these, I am  over the new asymmetric fur vest by Helmut Lang & possible another RO !! 

Oh the new season cropped pants are a MUST HAVE for me..  and yes I also want to add another pair of black dicker....  the SS list cold be long upon releasing date...


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> *Juneping,* I am sorry that your boots fell apart...  can you take them back for store credit?  Cus designer boots/shoes should last a long time....  On the other hand, perfect reason for you to go out and hunt for a new pairs of Dicker...
> 
> *Lovely dress and guess what, *the other post you asked if I want to get the Jemet, since it is similar print as my Wabi (yes now I am like 80% of keeping my wabi), so my 2nd choice is one of the silk shirt in the same print as yours (see pics)... plus the leather trim pants... this is just my wishful list, not sure if I can still get them at sales price.  Cus on top of these, I am  over the new asymmetric fur vest by Helmut Lang & possible another RO !!
> 
> Oh the new season cropped pants are a MUST HAVE for me..  and yes I also want to add another pair of black dicker....  the SS list cold be long upon releasing date...



oh i love the tee.
pls post some pix after you buy the HL and RO...
actually i know there's skirt in the same print as the tee (my dress)...i saw a girl wore it in the subway. i almost asked where she got it. i have NOT seen it anywhere online or in the stores. it's kind of pleaded partially. very pretty.


----------



## juneping

my mendy in ecru


----------



## KristyDarling

juneping said:


> my mendy in ecru



SO chic!  You are totally werkin' it, gurl!


----------



## chicjean

juneping said:


> my mendy in ecru



Gorgeous! Love your IRO skirt, too!!!


----------



## Jayne1

tonkamama said:


> *Juneping,* I am sorry that your boots fell apart...  can you take them back for store credit?  Cus designer boots/shoes should last a long time....  On the other hand, perfect reason for you to go out and hunt for a new pairs of Dicker...
> 
> *Lovely dress and guess what, *the other post you asked if I want to get the Jemet, since it is similar print as my Wabi (yes now I am like 80% of keeping my wabi), so my 2nd choice is one of the silk shirt in the same print as yours (see pics)... plus the leather trim pants... this is just my wishful list, not sure if I can still get them at sales price.  Cus on top of these, I am  over the new asymmetric fur vest by Helmut Lang & possible another RO !!
> 
> Oh the new season cropped pants are a MUST HAVE for me..  and yes I also want to add another pair of black dicker....  the SS list cold be long upon releasing date...


I love that tee!!  Does the blouse have shoulder pads?


juneping said:


> my mendy in ecru


Nice!!


----------



## juneping

KristyDarling said:


> SO chic!  You are totally werkin' it, gurl!





chicjean said:


> Gorgeous! Love your IRO skirt, too!!!





Jayne1 said:


> I love that tee!!  Does the blouse have shoulder pads?
> 
> Nice!!



 ladies!!


----------



## tb-purselover

Love it! So very chic.



juneping said:


> my mendy in ecru


----------



## tonkamama

Jayne1 said:


> I love that tee!!  Does the blouse have shoulder pads?
> 
> Nice!!





juneping said:


> my mendy in ecru



June ~ I love your mendy! What size did you get? So chic!

Jayne1 ~ I am not too sure about the shoulder pads, if it does should be tiny ones.


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> oh i love the tee.
> pls post some pix after you buy the HL and RO...
> actually i know there's skirt in the same print as the tee (my dress)...i saw a girl wore it in the subway. i almost asked where she got it. i have NOT seen it anywhere online or in the stores. it's kind of pleaded partially. very pretty.


I will post if I can get them on sale ... My SA will keep me informed and put them aside for me.... 

I like the IM tee, cus I love the little studs around collar, it adds a bit of rock which is the style I always adore.


----------



## mercer

So fabulous!  





juneping said:


> my mendy in ecru


----------



## juneping

tb-purselover said:


> Love it! So very chic.





tonkamama said:


> June ~ I love your mendy! What size did you get? So chic!
> 
> Jayne1 ~ I am not too sure about the shoulder pads, if it does should be tiny ones.





mercer said:


> So fabulous!



thank you ladies!!
tonka - it's size 1.


----------



## flower71

juneping said:


> my mendy in ecru


Looking great, juneping! Makes me want to take my skirt out tomorrow!


----------



## Jayne1

I got my Greg jacket. It's oversized, which I love, I can't do those tiny IM jackets, although I wish I could.

Anyway, I bought it sight unseen and went a size down based on the measurements and guess what... it is *humungous!!*  I'm keeping it, but it really is oversized in a ridiculous way. 

I wish I could try my real size, I know it will be too roomy, I just want to see what that could possibly look like, since it's my size in the real wrold.

_Here's my big question_ -- what is the point of having sizes 0, 1, 2, 3, if they make no sense and don't matter. This type of oversized should be labelled, "Pick what you want - regular fit, big or too big." 

I really question having to size down. I never size down in Chanel or anyone else. I might be able to wear a smaller size in Chanel if it's a roomy fit, but it still fits the way it should.


----------



## juneping

flower71 said:


> Looking great, juneping! Makes me want to take my skirt out tomorrow!


hahah...i want to see some action photos



Jayne1 said:


> I got my Greg jacket. It's oversized, which I love, I can't do those tiny IM jackets, although I wish I could.
> 
> Anyway, I bought it sight unseen and went a size down based on the measurements and guess what... it is *humungous!!*  I'm keeping it, but it really is oversized in a ridiculous way.
> 
> I wish I could try my real size, I know it will be too roomy, I just want to see what that could possibly look like, since it's my size in the real wrold.
> 
> _Here's my big question_ -- what is the point of having sizes 0, 1, 2, 3, if they make no sense and don't matter. This type of oversized should be labelled, "Pick what you want - regular fit, big or too big."
> 
> I really question having to size down. I never size down in Chanel or anyone else. I might be able to wear a smaller size in Chanel if it's a roomy fit, but it still fits the way it should.


can you post some mod pix? i am curious to see how it fits on you. i was not into those oversized coats but they start to grow on me....


----------



## KristyDarling

Jayne1 said:


> _Here's my big question_ -- what is the point of having sizes 0, 1,  2, 3, if they make no sense and don't matter. This type of oversized  should be labelled, "Pick what you want - regular fit, big or too big."
> 
> I really question having to size down. I never size down in Chanel or  anyone else. I might be able to wear a smaller size in Chanel if it's a  roomy fit, but it still fits the way it should.



Therein lies the rub with IM. I find this line to be waaay more hit-or-miss in terms of sizing than any other clothing line out there. IM fit varies so wildly from season to season, within seasons, and even within the same size of the same item! I don't know why there is so much inconsistency, but maybe it has something to do with the fact that her pieces are all manufactured in different countries throughout Europe. (just guessing here) You would think that quality control in providing dimensions/measurements to the different factories should limit that kind of variation, but, who really knows. I often the feel the same frustration....it makes for more "work" in finding IM clothes that fit right, but it's usually more than worth it because her pieces are just so cool and unique. Anyway, I'm really glad the Greg worked out for you.  Please share mod pics if you can!! 



juneping said:


> can you post some mod pix? i am curious to see how it fits on you. i was not into those oversized coats but they start to grow on me....



*June*, I am 100% sure that you would totally rock an oversized jacket! You and *Jayne *and other lucky tall ones like* Flower71* and* tonkamama* were MADE for IM's boyfriend coats!!! Just imagine wearing one with leather leggings or your Renells....and Gwens! Heaven!!


----------



## Jayne1

I might post modeling pictures later, I'm not as model-y as most the IM posters here... the posters here look better than the models on the runway.  

In fact, I fall in love with the clothes when I see them on real people, such as everyone here.

Anyway, here it is on a hanger. It's big and roomy and _not_ a winter jacket at all, IMO.  I wonder if the model has it pinned in the back.  I doubt this is a size "0" on her, it doesn't look big enough.

This is going to be my new spring jacket and since IM didn't make any big, oversized, boxy jackets for this coming season, I am happy to have this one.


----------



## chicjean

*Jayne1* I totally think you should post mods!!! It's a gorgeous piece! Love it


----------



## juneping

KristyDarling said:


> Therein lies the rub with IM. I find this line to be waaay more hit-or-miss in terms of sizing than any other clothing line out there. IM fit varies so wildly from season to season, within seasons, and even within the same size of the same item! I don't know why there is so much inconsistency, but maybe it has something to do with the fact that her pieces are all manufactured in different countries throughout Europe. (just guessing here) You would think that quality control in providing dimensions/measurements to the different factories should limit that kind of variation, but, who really knows. I often the feel the same frustration....it makes for more "work" in finding IM clothes that fit right, but it's usually more than worth it because her pieces are just so cool and unique. Anyway, I'm really glad the Greg worked out for you.  Please share mod pics if you can!!
> 
> 
> 
> *June*, I am 100% sure that you would totally rock an oversized jacket! You and *Jayne *and other lucky tall ones like* Flower71* and* tonkamama* were MADE for IM's boyfriend coats!!! Just imagine wearing one with leather leggings or your Renells....and Gwens! Heaven!!



 aw thanks kristy...you're so sweet. i enjoy watching the coat on other people....



Jayne1 said:


> I might post modeling pictures later, I'm not as model-y as most the IM posters here... the posters here look better than the models on the runway.
> 
> In fact, I fall in love with the clothes when I see them on real people, such as everyone here.
> 
> Anyway, here it is on a hanger. It's big and roomy and _not_ a winter jacket at all, IMO.  I wonder if the model has it pinned in the back.  I doubt this is a size "0" on her, it doesn't look big enough.
> 
> This is going to be my new spring jacket and since IM didn't make any big, oversized, boxy jackets for this coming season, I am happy to have this one.


i agree with you that they might do something to make the jacket looked more fitted on the model.


----------



## KristyDarling

Jayne1 said:


> I might post modeling pictures later, I'm not as model-y as most the IM posters here... the posters here look better than the models on the runway.
> 
> In fact, I fall in love with the clothes when I see them on real people, such as everyone here.
> 
> Anyway, here it is on a hanger. It's big and roomy and _not_ a winter jacket at all, IMO.  I wonder if the model has it pinned in the back.  I doubt this is a size "0" on her, it doesn't look big enough.
> 
> This is going to be my new spring jacket and since IM didn't make any big, oversized, boxy jackets for this coming season, I am happy to have this one.



Wow! I totally love it!! So effortlessly chic! What will you wear it with?


----------



## flower71

KristyDarling said:


> June[/B], I am 100% sure that you would totally rock an oversized jacket! You and *Jayne *and other lucky tall ones like* Flower71* and* tonkamama* were *MADE for IM's boyfriend coats*!!! Just imagine wearing one with leather leggings or your Renells....and Gwens! Heaven!!


KD, thanks so much, it just so happens I don't have a boyfriend coat yet and I am not breaking my ban , no, no I can't...
Jayne, thanks for the pic, I love that blazer and would love to see you in it


----------



## Jayne1

KristyDarling said:


> Wow! I totally love it!! So effortlessly chic! What will you wear it with?


I have no idea.  lol  But to me, this is a spring-ish jacket because it's not wool.  So I have time to get something from her new collection.  I'm hoping for a cool tee shirt of sorts.

I'd rather save it and gets lots of wear out of my heavier Ina and Xabi -- they are really heavy, _hairy_ wools to be worn now.


----------



## couturequeen

Really loving my new IM jacket. The cut feels great and it will be a perfect addition to my collection of layers for fall and winter. The style name is listed as Nohoari and I've also seen it called Nimy.

Now I am eagerly awaiting the delivery of my Darwin jacket!

Thank you to all the wonderful enablers in this thread - love the way you are styling your pieces


----------



## juneping

^^congrats!! the shoulder line is beautiful!!


----------



## tonkamama

Jayne1 said:


> I got my Greg jacket. It's oversized, which I love, I can't do those tiny IM jackets, although I wish I could.
> 
> Anyway, I bought it sight unseen and went a size down based on the measurements and guess what... it is *humungous!!*  I'm keeping it, but it really is oversized in a ridiculous way.
> 
> I wish I could try my real size, I know it will be too roomy, I just want to see what that could possibly look like, since it's my size in the real wrold.
> 
> _Here's my big question_ -- what is the point of having sizes 0, 1, 2, 3, if they make no sense and don't matter. This type of oversized should be labelled, "Pick what you want - regular fit, big or too big."
> 
> I really question having to size down. I never size down in Chanel or anyone else. I might be able to wear a smaller size in Chanel if it's a roomy fit, but it still fits the way it should.


*Jayne1 ~* Congrats on you new Greg jacket so glad you like how it fits!!  Did you get it in black?  Can you post a pic of the jacket??


----------



## tonkamama

Edit: Now I see it, so chic!!


----------



## Jayne1

tonkamama said:


> *Jayne1 ~* Congrats on you new Greg jacket so glad you like how it fits!!  Did you get it in black?  *Can you post a pic of the jacket??*


I did - I posted a picture of the whole thing and  close-up of the non-winter fabric.


----------



## Jayne1

tonkamama said:


> Edit: Now I see it, so chic!!



Not as chic as those little short jackets you guys wear -- the ones with the big shoulders.  (I love big shoulders.)


----------



## tonkamama

Jayne1 said:


> I might post modeling pictures later, I'm not as model-y as most the IM posters here... the posters here look better than the models on the runway.
> 
> In fact, I fall in love with the clothes when I see them on real people, such as everyone here.
> 
> Anyway, here it is on a hanger. It's big and roomy and _not_ a winter jacket at all, IMO. * I wonder if the model has it pinned in the back.  I doubt this is a size "0" on her, it doesn't look big enough.*
> 
> This is going to be my new spring jacket and since IM didn't make any big, oversized, boxy jackets for this coming season, I am happy to have this one.


*Jayne1 ~* I love all the detail of this jacket...  the fabric and the buttons!! So IM classic!!!  

Jayne1, I am like you, I don't quiet believe internet pictures as they do little tricks to make the garments more outstanding than real thing.  For example, has it pinned in the back to make it look smaller and cuter on model so that viewers will take out their CC THINKING we will look like these "models"... 

This is why I either have to try it in person or to see them here on TPF...


----------



## tonkamama

Ladies...  I came across this little cute photo of 2009 fur leopard printed jacket....  

Photo credited to ifitshipitshere


----------



## tonkamama

couturequeen said:


> Really loving my new IM jacket. The cut feels great and it will be a perfect addition to my collection of layers for fall and winter. The style name is listed as Nohoari and I've also seen it called Nimy.
> 
> Now I am eagerly awaiting the delivery of my Darwin jacket!
> 
> Thank you to all the wonderful enablers in this thread - love the way you are styling your pieces


*couturequeen ~* I like the details of this jacket esp shoulder & waist line...very pretty!


----------



## Jayne1

tonkamama said:


> Jayne1, I am like you, I don't quiet believe internet pictures as they do little tricks to make the garments more outstanding than real thing.  For example, has it pinned in the back to make it look smaller and cuter on model so that viewers will take out their CC THINKING we will look like these "models"...
> 
> This is why I either have to try it in person or to see them here on TPF...


There are some sites that do post pictures that seem more realistic.  On Ssense (Canadian on-line shopping site) the models just stand there with their arms straight and they show all sides. On Revolve, those models are bent over with their arms above their heads... can't see a thing!

The New Guard looks realistic, if the item is big, it looks a bit too big on the model.

I honestly thought NAP wanted us to see the proper fit, but I can see now that they did a little adjusting.  I can't believe NAP would do that - I'm really surprised.


----------



## juneping

Jayne1 said:


> There are some sites that do post pictures that seem more realistic.  On Ssense (Canadian on-line shopping site) the models just stand there with their arms straight and they show all sides. On Revolve, those models are bent over with their arms above their heads... can't see a thing!
> 
> The New Guard looks realistic, if the item is big, it looks a bit too big on the model.
> 
> I honestly thought NAP wanted us to see the proper fit, but I can see now that they did a little adjusting.  I can't believe NAP would do that - I'm really surprised.



you have a point...but sometimes i think it's business, they'd do anything to make profit. 
and so the new "video" option is very great, you can see the item in motion and no way they could pin/tape anything to make it look smaller/slimmer...etc. but they don't show every item with video.


----------



## chicjean

couturequeen said:


> Really loving my new IM jacket. The cut feels great and it will be a perfect addition to my collection of layers for fall and winter. The style name is listed as Nohoari and I've also seen it called Nimy.
> 
> Now I am eagerly awaiting the delivery of my Darwin jacket!
> 
> Thank you to all the wonderful enablers in this thread - love the way you are styling your pieces



Those shoulders are to die for! Congrats!!!


----------



## Jayne1

couturequeen said:


> Really loving my new IM jacket. The cut feels great and it will be a perfect addition to my collection of layers for fall and winter. The style name is listed as Nohoari and I've also seen it called Nimy.
> 
> Now I am eagerly awaiting the delivery of my Darwin jacket!
> 
> Thank you to all the wonderful enablers in this thread - love the way you are styling your pieces


How did I miss your post?! I adore this jacket! It's even season-less.  

See, this is what I really want - a tight little jacket with great shoulders, but if I wore this, I'd look like I was growing out of it. I really love this -- what bracelet are you wearing by the way?


----------



## flower71

Brigitte031 said:


> I am seriously trying so hard to exercise some kind of self-restraint!! I have to remember that new items are coming, and this current collection will go on sale soon. Plus I'm going to be in Spain and there's a Marant store in Madrid where I will be around the time the sales start. And... it's just so hard to keep from pulling the trigger on some Renells.


Oh, Brigitte, you're going to Madrid? I visited the IM store when I was there, it's a nice boutique, and hopefully you'll have loads to choose from. When I was there, I tried the pumps, jeans etc and nothing really fit (I think I was also in a "ban" mode too). I got a belt and felt happy enough!
It's so hard not to pull the trigger too...I still have a few IM stuff I'd like from this season but I'll risk not finding my size, I got a lot already (in my terms that is).


----------



## Brigitte031

flower71 said:


> Oh, Brigitte, you're going to Madrid? I visited the IM store when I was there, it's a nice boutique, and hopefully you'll have loads to choose from. When I was there, I tried the pumps, jeans etc and nothing really fit (I think I was also in a "ban" mode too). I got a belt and felt happy enough!
> It's so hard not to pull the trigger too...I still have a few IM stuff I'd like from this season but I'll risk not finding my size, I got a lot already (in my terms that is).



Yes! I'm pretty excited to be traveling  Since you've been to Madrid do you have any recommendations for me on places to go, things to do, or suggestions on restaurants?  I have a thread here for recommendations if this is too off-topic haha.

And while I could just as easily buy something here shopping while on vacation just feels a lot better, lol! So even if I only find something small I'll be happy about it, just like you said with the belt. And we should definitely hold off as sales will be starting soon.


----------



## juneping

tb-purselover said:


> Oh Juneping, I can't wait to see how you style them. I know you are going to rock them!
> 
> You should receive a bill from DHL in about 2-4 weeks. It should be around 8%. However, if you find you are over charged call them and work it out.
> 
> Here is the HTS so you can look up the different codes as needed.
> http://www.usitc.gov/tata/hts/bychapter/index.htm
> 
> Please post pics tomorrow with your new Renells! I keep wavering, I love the black and the white Renells. The white ones seem so cool and eye-catching. But I wonder if they will be too easy to get dirty with my kiddos around all the time . Your pics of the black Renells might push me over the edge.



i got the DHL bill...they charged 16.6% 
was DHL easy to deal with? how did you go about it? 16% is so steep!!!


----------



## flower71

Brigitte031 said:


> Yes! I'm pretty excited to be traveling  Since you've been to Madrid do you have any recommendations for me on places to go, things to do, or suggestions on restaurants?  I have a thread here for recommendations if this is too off-topic haha.
> 
> And while I could just as easily buy something here shopping while on vacation just feels a lot better, lol! So even if I only find something small I'll be happy about it, just like you said with the belt. And we should definitely hold off as sales will be starting soon.


my sis lives there, so I guess I wasn't really a tourist. I will check and let you know asap about restaurants etc.


----------



## KristyDarling

couturequeen said:


> Really loving my new IM jacket. The cut feels great and it will be a perfect addition to my collection of layers for fall and winter. The style name is listed as Nohoari and I've also seen it called Nimy.
> 
> Now I am eagerly awaiting the delivery of my Darwin jacket!
> 
> Thank you to all the wonderful enablers in this thread - love the way you are styling your pieces



Utter perfection! It fits you like a dream!  What size jacket did you order, and do you consider it to be true to size?


----------



## jellybebe

Pretty awful pic of me in the Yoan sweater. Surprisingly I could fit into a 1, although the sweater is meant to be very oversized. Needless to say, I didn't get it - too much going on!


----------



## juneping

jellybebe said:


> Pretty awful pic of me in the Yoan sweater. Surprisingly I could fit into a 1, although the sweater is meant to be very oversized. Needless to say, I didn't get it - too much going on!


i find it very edgy....looks good on you.


----------



## Isabelfan

jellybebe said:


> Pretty awful pic of me in the Yoan sweater. Surprisingly I could fit into a 1, although the sweater is meant to be very oversized. Needless to say, I didn't get it - too much going on!



Beautiful sweater!


----------



## chicjean

juneping said:


> i got the DHL bill...they charged 16.6%
> was DHL easy to deal with? how did you go about it? 16% is so steep!!!



Seriously?!  I haven't received anything from them. Is it because you're in New York????


----------



## chicjean

jellybebe said:


> Pretty awful pic of me in the Yoan sweater. Surprisingly I could fit into a 1, although the sweater is meant to be very oversized. Needless to say, I didn't get it - too much going on!



I actually really love this on you!!! Been considering getting it myself, but I'm hesitant because of my chest size...


----------



## jellybebe

Thank you, you are all too sweet! But it doesn't fit the way it should on me (the size 1 was the last one left at Barney's) and I feel like my chest is too big for something with so much detailing in that area. 

Btw Barney's Chicago had quite a few IM pieces, including some of the cords (black), the Rejane shearling jacket, the Kalimba coat in light grey (beautiful but 1-button jacket styles don't suit my big chest), the Dilber coat, the Jia silk skirt, the Tevai metallic dress and a few other pieces I haven't seen online. They had Etoile pieces such as the Xavier coat, the Manu cardigan in black, the Yony metallic striped top, and some of the dresses. It was a pretty impressive selection but I came to find the Yoan sweater and didn't like it on me so I left empty-handed. They also didn't have any of the other sweaters I have my eye on.

Now I have to catch up on others' posts!


----------



## jellybebe

juneping said:


> my mendy in ecru



So pretty! What a great outfit.


----------



## tonkamama

I did a little quick search about the duty rate and found that it is FREE shipping for CA (and NY was not in the same column so I guess it is not Duty free)??  Well the list was long and hard to understand all the fine prints....    Hope DHL can give your a clear explanation and reduce the 16.6%!!    



juneping said:


> i got the DHL bill...they charged 16.6%
> was DHL easy to deal with? how did you go about it? 16% is so steep!!!





chicjean said:


> Seriously?!  I haven't received anything from them. *Is it because you're in New York????*


----------



## tonkamama

jellybebe said:


> Pretty awful pic of me in the Yoan sweater. Surprisingly I could fit into a 1, although the sweater is meant to be very oversized. Needless to say, I didn't get it - too much going on!


The sweater is cute and very unique, but I agree with you, I think it is little too much going on ...


----------



## chicjean

tonkamama said:


> I did a little quick search about the duty rate and found that it is FREE shipping for CA (and NY was not in the same column so I guess it is not Duty free)??  Well the list was long and hard to understand all the fine prints....    Hope DHL can give your a clear explanation and reduce the 16.6%!!



A little OT, but can you PM me a link to this list?


----------



## juneping

Oh tonka pls post the link to this thread??


----------



## juneping

chicjean said:


> Seriously?!  I haven't received anything from them. Is it because you're in New York????


i don't think you need to pay..since i got mine later than you did. i bought a chanel from canada and the tax was less than 10% so this 16% was quite insane. i read TB's experience and her's was high also but i assumed she spoke to DHL and got a reasonable %...so i went back and quoted her....hope she'll chime in.



jellybebe said:


> So pretty! What a great outfit.



thanks jelly!!


----------



## tonkamama

*chicjean & Juneping ~* Just PM you two the link...  total 98 pages included both men & women categories...  please kindly correct me if I am wrong since I did not read thru the whole pages....only pick up pieces here & there from the link..    Thank you.  



chicjean said:


> A little OT, but can you PM me a link to this list?





juneping said:


> Oh tonka pls post the link to this thread??


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> *chicjean & Juneping ~* Just PM you two the link...  total 98 pages included both men & women categories...  please kindly correct me if I am wrong since I did not read thru the whole pages....only pick up pieces here & there from the link..    Thank you.



thanks tonka!!
it's all very confusing for me to understand...it's 14% from the link...sigh....however DHL did, i could not follow.


----------



## lilx8n6el

jellybebe said:
			
		

> Pretty awful pic of me in the Yoan sweater. Surprisingly I could fit into a 1, although the sweater is meant to be very oversized. Needless to say, I didn't get it - too much going on!



LOVE this sweater on you!


----------



## tb-purselover

juneping said:


> i got the DHL bill...they charged 16.6%
> was DHL easy to deal with? how did you go about it? 16% is so steep!!!



Yep, pretty steep! Mine was 21%! I sent you a PM. Please feel free to share privately. I read that we shouldn't post about this stuff openly, ykwim.

Here is a link to the HTS code:
http://www.usitc.gov/tata/hts/bychapter/index.htm

Other stuff in PM to you.


----------



## angelastoel

I am just shocked how IM prices on ebay etc have raised, especially the special jacket. Today I saw the Jordan jacket getting sold for 1629 euro (around 2100 dollar) while it was on ebay for weeks during spring/summer for 800-ish euro. It is just bizarre how prices are rising!


----------



## chicjean

angelastoel said:


> I am just shocked how IM prices on ebay etc have raised, especially the special jacket. Today I saw the Jordan jacket getting sold for 1629 euro (around 2100 dollar) while it was on ebay for weeks during spring/summer for 800-ish euro. It is just bizarre how prices are rising!



Agreed!!!! I've been hunting for a few things, and the prices just keep going consistently up, even when people don't bid on them!

If you're looking for a Jordan, I spotted one on the US eBay for $990US. Don't know if it's real or fake, because there is only one photo of the actual item. (HUGE peeve of mine!!!) http://www.ebay.com/itm/ISABEL-MARA...C_Outerwear&hash=item20be678eb2#ht_546wt_1040

I have the eBay app on my iPhone notify me whenever anything IM gets listed


----------



## angelastoel

chicjean said:


> Agreed!!!! I've been hunting for a few things, and the prices just keep going consistently up, even when people don't bid on them!
> 
> If you're looking for a Jordan, I spotted one on the US eBay for $990US. Don't know if it's real or fake, because there is only one photo of the actual item. (HUGE peeve of mine!!!) http://www.ebay.com/itm/ISABEL-MARA...C_Outerwear&hash=item20be678eb2#ht_546wt_1040
> 
> I have the eBay app on my iPhone notify me whenever anything IM gets listed



I was lucky to find a Jordan jacket for even less, because I suspect this one will probably also get very expensive.


----------



## angelastoel

and when I told my boyfriend my jacket increased 1000 euro in price he keeps saying please sell too!!! ehm...no....


----------



## MissCouturable

chicjean said:


> Agreed!!!! I've been hunting for a few things, and the prices just keep going consistently up, even when people don't bid on them!
> 
> If you're looking for a Jordan, I spotted one on the US eBay for $990US. Don't know if it's real or fake, because there is only one photo of the actual item. (HUGE peeve of mine!!!) http://www.ebay.com/itm/ISABEL-MARA...C_Outerwear&hash=item20be678eb2#ht_546wt_1040
> 
> I have the eBay app on my iPhone notify me whenever anything IM gets listed


Do they really make fake Isabel marant Jordan jackets?


----------



## couturequeen

Thank you *tonkamama, chicjean, Jayne1, lovely64* and *KristyDarling*.



Jayne1 said:


> How did I miss your post?! I adore this jacket! It's even season-less.
> 
> See, this is what I really want - a tight little jacket with great shoulders, but if I wore this, I'd look like I was growing out of it. I really love this -- what bracelet are you wearing by the way?



Wearing two bracelets - nero BV and bleu electrique Hermes Kelly Double Tour!



KristyDarling said:


> Utter perfection! It fits you like a dream!  What size jacket did you order, and do you consider it to be true to size?



Thank you! Size 1 and I'd say it's TTS. If you typically need more room in the hips/butt, I'd say go up a size.


----------



## tonkamama

MissCouturable said:


> Do they really make fake Isabel marant Jordan jackets?


Yes they do! I do not want to quote this one fishy... Cus the description of the item looks similar from the other posting which was a size 3. Just ask questions and request to see more detail photos....


----------



## angelastoel

MissCouturable said:


> Do they really make fake Isabel marant Jordan jackets?



not that I know, I think it would be very hard, because the beading is so intricate and hard to make. But what happens is people buying IM-style clothes at zara and sew IM labels in it and sell them as Isabel Marant.


----------



## MissCouturable

Oooo. Is it more with jackets or dresses or ?


----------



## chicjean

angelastoel said:


> I was lucky to find a Jordan jacket for even less, because I suspect this one will probably also get very expensive.



I'm sure it will, too. 




MissCouturable said:


> Do they really make fake Isabel marant Jordan jackets?



I've seen a handful of fake IM shoes on eBay, don't know about clothing though. I try to just mention that I'm not sure of authenticity when I post links to things I find- don't want to be held responsible if it is!


----------



## Amsterdam

tonkamama said:


> Yes they do! I do not want to quote this one fishy... Cus the description of the item looks similar from the other posting which was a size 3. Just ask questions and request to see more detail photos....



Did you really come across a fake Jordan?
I own one and find it very hard to believe, as the jacket has many details and would need very skillfull hands to recreate, this would be very costly to do.

For as far as I can see the Jordan in the listing looks genuine, but it's always smart to ask for more pictures.

Personally I never came across a fake IM except maybe a striped Flana that had details that didn't match the original. The girl claimed that it was a factory second, but I thought this was very strange.

You do find sellers on *bay that sell item that are not IM with a IM label sewn in though.


----------



## Amsterdam

chicjean said:


> I'm sure it will, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen a handful of fake IM shoes on eBay, don't know about clothing though. I try to just mention that I'm not sure of authenticity when I post links to things I find- don't want to be held responsible if it is!



Indeed there're fake shoes and boots being sold.

Listings with one picture are not always shady, I personally list
authentic items with one ore two pics to limit listing fees.
I'm sure some sellers do this for the same reason.


----------



## Jayne1

chicjean said:


> Agreed!!!! I've been hunting for a few things, and the prices just keep going consistently up, even when people don't bid on them!
> 
> If you're looking for a Jordan, I spotted one on the US eBay for $990US. Don't know if it's real or fake, because *there is only one photo of the actual item. (HUGE peeve of mine!!!)* http://www.ebay.com/itm/ISABEL-MARA...C_Outerwear&hash=item20be678eb2#ht_546wt_1040
> 
> I have the eBay app on my iPhone notify me whenever anything IM gets listed





angelastoel said:


> not that I know, I think it would be very hard, because the beading is so intricate and hard to make. But what happens is *people buying IM-style clothes at zara and sew IM labels in it and sell them as Isabel Marant.*


Speaking of suspicious ebay listings -- someone here posted a link to a seller who might be sewing in IM labels.  She is from Italy and listed her items for a day or two and then re-listed immediately. To make her items always appear in the newly listed end?  I have no idea why she does this.

She seems to be back with a new name and fewer feedback numbers, but she is also from Italy and posting pictures that are so unclear and far away and even if she is says she is selling "Etoile,"I can see a tiny label that looks black and from the IM mainline... supposedly from Etolie!

This seller drives me crazy!  Her stuff is so not IM, expect for the occasional article that really is and then she manages to take a decent photo of the real label.

Anyone else notice she has a new name now, but the same shady items?


----------



## juneping

I know who u r talking about. I just avoid her...


----------



## chicjean

I haven't been following IM on eBay long enough to notice, but if she's from RIMINI (?) then maybe that's her? I've only ever bought one IM thing from eBay and I'm pretty confident in it's authenticity.


----------



## Jayne1

juneping said:


> I know who u r talking about. I just avoid her...





chicjean said:


> I haven't been following IM on eBay long enough to notice, but if she's from RIMINI (?) then maybe that's her? I've only ever bought one IM thing from eBay and I'm pretty confident in it's authenticity.


Yes, she's from Rimini and now she has a different name with only 20 something feedback, but it's the same person.

I avoid her too of course, it's just that she dominates ebay with her listings.  She only lists for a day or so, and then re-lists, so she's always at the top of the "newly listed" section.  Another one of her tricks!

I don't even buy on ebay, I just look at the IM items. I shop in stores or maybe at NAP.  _I'm against her on principle._


----------



## angelastoel

chicjean said:


> I'm sure it will, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen a handful of fake IM shoes on eBay, don't know about clothing though. I try to just mention that I'm not sure of authenticity when I post links to things I find- don't want to be held responsible if it is!



how do you know the shoes were fake, I am thinking about more IM shoes and would like to know what to watch for.


----------



## juneping

It's quite obvious....the details were never right.


----------



## Jayne1

Has anyone ever washed their white IM garment bags?  They're cotton, right, so can I wash it in warm water?


----------



## chicjean

angelastoel said:


> how do you know the shoes were fake, I am thinking about more IM shoes and would like to know what to watch for.



Someone please correct me if I'm wrong, because I don't own a pair of IM shoes and I've never tried them on in person. But, some of the fakes I've seen are in colors that IM never made (like purple poppys), and other I've seen don't have the embossed leather or printed "Isabel Marant" on the inside, but rather a "tag," if that makes sense. 

I'm pretty sure I know what colors of shoes IM has released, and as far as I can tell all of the shoes simply say "Isabel Marant" on the inside of the shoe, no sewn in tag with the star in a strange font.


----------



## Jayne1

Speaking of suspicious...  

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/CHUNKY-PATCH...ultDomain_0&hash=item336df9e981#ht_500wt_1373


----------



## chicjean

Jayne1 said:


> Speaking of suspicious...
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/CHUNKY-PATCH...ultDomain_0&hash=item336df9e981#ht_500wt_1373



I saw this, that's the seller I was referring to.


----------



## bgmommy

Jayne1 said:


> Speaking of suspicious...
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/CHUNKY-PATCH...ultDomain_0&hash=item336df9e981#ht_500wt_1373



Interesting...Rimini too!!!


----------



## juneping

angelastoel said:


> how do you know the shoes were fake, I am thinking about more IM shoes and would like to know what to watch for.











fake danas (both are fake)...you can see the details are not right
if you have 2-3 pairs of designer shoes (any high end brands)...you can tell the real from fakes...not that hard to tell on shoes.
it's getting harder and harder....i did some search on ioffoer...some were honest enough to show their own stock photo but most sellers showed the authentic stock photos....


----------



## mercer

chicjean said:


> I saw this, that's the seller I was referring to.



The sweater is made of cathair and broken dreams.


----------



## Jayne1

Don't you just love this sweater? Scroll down, she says it's "Etoile."  

IM at her finest.  

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Duffle-jacke...151991?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item336df5b


----------



## zzhoneybee

mercer said:


> The sweater is made of cathair and broken dreams.



HAHA mercer!


----------



## tonkamama

*Amsterdam ~* personally I did not come across fake Jordan.  But I know people take the original piece apart and make duplicate copies, labors are cheap in some countries so this is not something difficult if there is a huge $$ making market for it.  You and many IM experts can tell the difference, but most of us (like me a new comer:shame cannot even tell....  that is the scare part.  I did accidentally discovered a website selling fake IM cloths in bulk!  I am not sure if this particular website indeed a real website or not, but when it comes to eBay shopping, I have doubts.  Just be extra careful.    



Amsterdam said:


> Did you really come across a fake Jordan?
> I own one and find it very hard to believe, as the jacket has many details and would need very skillfull hands to recreate, this would be very costly to do.
> 
> For as far as I can see the Jordan in the listing looks genuine, but it's always smart to ask for more pictures.
> 
> Personally I never came across a fake IM except maybe a striped Flana that had details that didn't match the original. The girl claimed that it was a factory second, but I thought this was very strange.
> 
> You do find sellers on *bay that sell item that are not IM with a IM label sewn in though.


----------



## tonkamama

Jayne1 said:


> Yes, she's from Rimini and now she has a different name with only 20 something feedback, but it's the same person.
> 
> I avoid her too of course, it's just that she dominates ebay with her listings.  She only lists for a day or so, and then re-lists, so she's always at the top of the "newly listed" section.  Another one of her tricks!
> 
> I don't even buy on ebay, I just look at the IM items. I shop in stores or maybe at NAP.  _I'm against her on principle._


Yeah...  all his/her sold items are "private"...fishy!!  Stay away from private listing sellers!!!


----------



## tonkamama

chicjean said:


> Someone please correct me if I'm wrong, because I don't own a pair of IM shoes and I've never tried them on in person. But, some of the fakes I've seen are in colors that IM never made (like purple poppys), and other I've seen don't have the embossed leather or printed "Isabel Marant" on the inside, but rather a "tag," if that makes sense.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I know what colors of shoes IM has released, and as far as I can tell all of the shoes simply say "Isabel Marant" on the inside of the shoe, no sewn in tag with the star in a strange font.


*chicjean ~* I have three pairs of boots from IM, all bought from department stores.  Yes embossed "Isabel Marant" on the inside, NO "tag".


----------



## chicjean

tonkamama said:


> *chicjean ~* I have three pairs of boots from IM, all bought from department stores.  Yes embossed "Isabel Marant" on the inside, NO "tag".



Good to know- I've only ever looked at IM shoes on NAP, Matches, and Barneys. Figured the "tag" was a bit sketchy ...


----------



## Jayne1

tonkamama said:


> *Amsterdam ~* personally I did not come across fake Jordan.  But I know people take the original piece apart and make duplicate copies, labors are cheap in some countries so this is not something difficult if there is a huge $$ making market for it.  You and many IM experts can tell the difference, but most of us (like me a new comer:shame cannot even tell....  that is the scare part.  I did accidentally discovered a website selling fake IM cloths in bulk!  I am not sure if this particular website indeed a real website or not, but when it comes to eBay shopping, I have doubts.  Just be extra careful.


I saw a fishy website too as I was googling around trying to find my jacket on some legitimate on-line site or store that sells internationally.

This website sells all the new IM you could want, at reduced prices.  How can they do that!  How can they get away with it?


----------



## tonkamama

*Jayne1 ~* I think you & I googled the same website... the website was fake so is his fakes IM!!



Jayne1 said:


> I saw a fishy website too as I was googling around trying to find my jacket on some legitimate on-line site or store that sells internationally.
> 
> This website sells all the new IM you could want, at reduced prices.  How can they do that!  How can they get away with it?


----------



## Maland

Need some advice as to the sizing of the Beckett sneakers.. I tried them on in Paris last week and found that they are quite small to size - usually a size 36, but these appeared too small, so 37 were better.. However, not the color comb I was looking for, so still searching.. But now confused about the sizing - as there seems to be a difference btw the Becketts from this season and the previous.. At eBay, a size 36 is often described as normal to size, or maybe even large to size.. Pls, advice would be highly appreciated..


----------



## flower71

Maland said:


> Need some advice as to the sizing of the Beckett sneakers.. I tried them on in Paris last week and found that they are quite small to size - usually a size 36, but these appeared too small, so 37 were better.. However, not the color comb I was looking for, so still searching.. But now confused about the sizing - as there seems to be a difference btw the Becketts from this season and the previous.. At eBay, a size 36 is often described as normal to size, or maybe even large to size.. Pls, advice would be highly appreciated..


Hi Maland, my Becketts are TTS. I wear a 40 in all IM shoes and the Becketts fit me well. HTH


----------



## angelastoel

this is also a weird ad:
http://www.ebay.nl/itm/Isabel-Maran...WC_Sweaters&hash=item3f0fcf7f49#ht_500wt_1115

I have never seen a black etoile label...


----------



## MissCouturable

Whats the actual retail of a Isabel marant jordan jacket?


----------



## MissCouturable

and how often are they on ebay? I dont want to spend a huge amount if I could possibly get it for cheaper later on.


----------



## Coreena

tonkamama said:


> *Amsterdam ~* personally I did not come across fake Jordan.  But I know people take the original piece apart and make duplicate copies, labors are cheap in some countries so this is not something difficult if there is a huge $$ making market for it.  You and many IM experts can tell the difference, but most of us (like me a new comer:shame cannot even tell....  that is the scare part.  I did accidentally discovered a website selling fake IM cloths in bulk!  I am not sure if this particular website indeed a real website or not, but when it comes to eBay shopping, I have doubts.  Just be extra careful.


i agree with you tonka for those who are not familiar with a particular IM item will find it hard to tell the fake from the real deal. Its only when you receive it will you know its fake. Photos can be very deceptive! I feel you really have to know the item inside out. Like those dana boots are pretty good replicas imo. If you dont own them you wouldnt know the difference. Such a shame ebay is flooded with such dishonest sellers. Ive tried reporting them in the past to ebay, but ebay they dont care so long as they make money! greedy!


----------



## Maland

flower71 said:


> Hi Maland, my Becketts are TTS. I wear a 40 in all IM shoes and the Becketts fit me well. HTH



Hi flower71,
Appreciate your feedback  - are your Becketts from this or previous season..? Just uncertain whether the sizing has changed..


----------



## flower71

Maland said:


> Hi flower71,
> Appreciate your feedback  - are your Becketts from this or previous season..? Just uncertain whether the sizing has changed..


This season. I wear them with thin socks though because they aren't big nor small, just right.


----------



## Jayne1

angelastoel said:


> this is also a weird ad:
> http://www.ebay.nl/itm/Isabel-Maran...WC_Sweaters&hash=item3f0fcf7f49#ht_500wt_1115
> 
> I have never seen a black etoile label...



I have never seen a black label either, but I also assume the rest of you are far more expert at IM than me.

That's not a bad looking label, in terms of looking authentic. 

This seller I'm linking to is afraid to show the label, hers must look really shady.  And by the way, ever since IM showed her spring-summer 2012 collection with the big chunky knit multi colour sweater-dresses, ebay suddenly has more chunky mulitcoloured knits too.  Here's one more: 

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/PATCHWORK-HI...ultDomain_0&hash=item336df2c710#ht_500wt_1373


----------



## Coreena

Jayne1 said:


> I have never seen a black label either, but I also assume the rest of you are far more expert at IM than me.
> 
> That's not a bad looking label, in terms of looking authentic.
> 
> This seller I'm linking to is afraid to show the label, hers must look really shady.  And by the way, ever since IM showed her spring-summer 2012 collection with the big chunky knit multi colour sweater-dresses, ebay suddenly has more chunky mulitcoloured knits too.  Here's one more:
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/PATCHWORK-HI...ultDomain_0&hash=item336df2c710#ht_500wt_1373


lol ..Jayne even if that sweater was authentic I would not buy that thing lol .. 

I hate bay for this reason, innocent ppl are always being scammed! why are all the scammers located in italy?


----------



## juneping

MissCouturable said:


> and how often are they on ebay? I dont want to spend a huge amount if I could possibly get it for cheaper later on.



best bet is to get them on sale.
ebay can be more expensive for the iconic items...and you have to wait for the items, plus IM sizing is bit crazy....the less iconic items tend to be less expensive


----------



## bgmommy

Maland said:


> Need some advice as to the sizing of the Beckett sneakers.. I tried them on in Paris last week and found that they are quite small to size - usually a size 36, but these appeared too small, so 37 were better.. However, not the color comb I was looking for, so still searching.. But now confused about the sizing - as there seems to be a difference btw the Becketts from this season and the previous.. At eBay, a size 36 is often described as normal to size, or maybe even large to size.. Pls, advice would be highly appreciated..



I am a 8 1/2 across the board and sometimes a 39 in Louboutin.  I have a 39 in Dickers, Mony and Beckett and would say the Beckett fits the tightest for sure!  In fact, I have been wearing mine without socks or if I wear socks I wear very thin ones - I hope this helps!!!!


----------



## Jayne1

Coreena said:


> lol ..Jayne even if that sweater was authentic I would not buy that thing lol ..
> 
> *I hate bay for this reason, innocent ppl are always being scammed! why are all the scammers located in italy?*


No, I think it's the same woman with different ebay names. I don't know why she dropped the first account and went to this second one with the fewer feedback numbers.

I know I should ignore her but she has so much stuff up for sale, it's impossible to do so... I only shop occasionally for IM on ebay,  I usually buy at legitimate places.  But she bugs me so much!


----------



## juneping

talk about buggy ebay seller....
http://www.ebay.com/itm/280766164074?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
i saw this skirt a while ago...same thing, same size but a different seller. the strange thing is they were both 0 feedbackers.
i sent a message to this seller asked for the width of waist and nada...it's very good price...but i'll skip this skirt.


----------



## mercer

juneping said:


> talk about buggy ebay seller....
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/280766164074?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> i saw this skirt a while ago...same thing, same size but a different seller. the strange thing is they were both 0 feedbackers.
> i sent a message to this seller asked for the width of waist and nada...it's very good price...but i'll skip this skirt.



That looks like a skirt from the shady website!


----------



## juneping

mercer said:


> That looks like a skirt from the shady website!



oh.....thanks for sharing. good to know.


----------



## crystal3180

hello
The black label is a old collection.

It is authentic


----------



## tb-purselover

I have something to share. I got my Renells and Djodie top! Both in sz 1. Both from NAP.

The Renells do run small. I agree with others that the thighs and calves run super small. The waist is fine for me (maybe a inch loose). I did manage to get them over my thighs lol. I do find that as you wear them they break-in and loosen up a bit. Because they started to feel a bit looser around my thighs and calves. But there is no stretch in them at all imo. 

The Djodie runs true to size. Since it is silk there is no stretch. So when choosing a size take into account your bust and shoulders. If you have broad shoulders you need to ensure you can get the top over them. I could have sized down to a sz 0 because my bust is small. From the picture you can't tell it is a little looser at the bust then it should be. However, due to my broad shoulders the sz 1 was better. Just to get it off I have to be very careful and maneuver it off very slowly. If I sized up to a 2 it would have been too loose around the bust and look horrible.


----------



## tb-purselover

MissCouturable said:


> Whats the actual retail of a Isabel marant jordan jacket?



Don't quote me but I believe the Jordan retailed for $1995 (too lazy to go through my receipts). I might be a bit off. HTH!


----------



## chicjean

tb-purselover said:


> I have something to share. I got my Renells and Djodie top! Both in sz 1. Both from NAP.
> 
> The Renells do run small. I agree with others that the thighs and calves run super small. The waist is fine for me (maybe a inch loose). I did manage to get them over my thighs lol. I do find that as you wear them they break-in and loosen up a bit. Because they started to feel a bit looser around my thighs and calves. But there is no stretch in them at all imo.
> 
> The Djodie runs true to size. Since it is silk there is no stretch. So when choosing a size take into account your bust and shoulders. If you have broad shoulders you need to ensure you can get the top over them. I could have sized down to a sz 0 because my bust is small. From the picture you can't tell it is a little looser at the bust then it should be. However, due to my broad shoulders the sz 1 was better. Just to get it off I have to be very careful and maneuver it off very slowly. If I sized up to a 2 it would have been too loose around the bust and look horrible.



So glad you love the Renells, too!! Love this pairing! That top is one of my favorites... but I think I'll have to take it off my wish list since I don't think it'll fit my chest :/ Thanks for the info about it!


----------



## Jayne1

crystal3180 said:


> hello
> The black label is a old collection.
> 
> It is authentic


I thought the black label looked nice, if odd for Etoile. When did it change?

We need a sub-forum showing what is fake and what isn't -- like they have in Chanel.  Or at least, we need someone to post all the different IM labels so we know what to look for...


----------



## tb-purselover

chicjean said:


> So glad you love the Renells, too!! Love this pairing! That top is one of my favorites... but I think I'll have to take it off my wish list since I don't think it'll fit my chest :/ Thanks for the info about it!


Thanks!

Aw I wouldn't take Djodie off your list yet. It is super flattering on. It looks so wonderful and my horrible pics do not do it justice. I would suggest you ask for measurements. The size 1 I have on probably could go up a cup size or more. I'm tiny (A cup, but bra is padded), just my shoulders are broad.


----------



## juneping

tb-purselover said:


> I have something to share. I got my Renells and Djodie top! Both in sz 1. Both from NAP.
> 
> The Renells do run small. I agree with others that the thighs and calves run super small. The waist is fine for me (maybe a inch loose). I did manage to get them over my thighs lol. I do find that as you wear them they break-in and loosen up a bit. Because they started to feel a bit looser around my thighs and calves. But there is no stretch in them at all imo.
> 
> The Djodie runs true to size. Since it is silk there is no stretch. So when choosing a size take into account your bust and shoulders. If you have broad shoulders you need to ensure you can get the top over them. I could have sized down to a sz 0 because my bust is small. From the picture you can't tell it is a little looser at the bust then it should be. However, due to my broad shoulders the sz 1 was better. Just to get it off I have to be very careful and maneuver it off very slowly. If I sized up to a 2 it would have been too loose around the bust and look horrible.



tb, you looked so lovely!!


----------



## chicjean

tb-purselover said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Aw I wouldn't take Djodie off your list yet. It is super flattering on. It looks so wonderful and my horrible pics do not do it justice. I would suggest you ask for measurements. The size 1 I have on probably could go up a cup size or more. I'm tiny (A cup, but bra is padded), just my shoulders are broad.



Definitely will have to check measurements- I have a DD cup :/ Hoping that it can still possibly work...


----------



## KristyDarling

tb-purselover said:


> I have something to share. I got my Renells and Djodie top! Both in sz 1. Both from NAP.
> 
> The Renells do run small. I agree with others that the thighs and calves run super small. The waist is fine for me (maybe a inch loose). I did manage to get them over my thighs lol. I do find that as you wear them they break-in and loosen up a bit. Because they started to feel a bit looser around my thighs and calves. But there is no stretch in them at all imo.
> 
> The Djodie runs true to size. Since it is silk there is no stretch. So when choosing a size take into account your bust and shoulders. If you have broad shoulders you need to ensure you can get the top over them. I could have sized down to a sz 0 because my bust is small. From the picture you can't tell it is a little looser at the bust then it should be. However, due to my broad shoulders the sz 1 was better. Just to get it off I have to be very careful and maneuver it off very slowly. If I sized up to a 2 it would have been too loose around the bust and look horrible.



Hi TB!  Great review! And fabulous photo!! You have a gorgeous figure and totally rock the whole outfit!! The Renells are tough to fit, I'm happy to see how well they work for you! I love the Djodie on you too -- at least you could get it over your head!! (I couldn't, with my gigantic melon-head!)


----------



## Coreena

Jayne1 said:


> No, I think it's the same woman with different ebay names. I don't know why she dropped the first account and went to this second one with the fewer feedback numbers.
> 
> I know I should ignore her but she has so much stuff up for sale, it's impossible to do so... I only shop occasionally for IM on ebay,  I usually buy at legitimate places.  But she bugs me so much!


all these fakes being sold is making me really nervous, going to stick to stores if this gets out of hand! Some sellers have told me the item doesnt come with washing tag because it was a sample piece. In other words does this mean its fake? Or is it possible for it to be real but with no washing tags?


----------



## Coreena

tb-purselover said:


> I have something to share. I got my Renells and Djodie top! Both in sz 1. Both from NAP.
> 
> The Renells do run small. I agree with others that the thighs and calves run super small. The waist is fine for me (maybe a inch loose). I did manage to get them over my thighs lol. I do find that as you wear them they break-in and loosen up a bit. Because they started to feel a bit looser around my thighs and calves. But there is no stretch in them at all imo.
> 
> The Djodie runs true to size. Since it is silk there is no stretch. So when choosing a size take into account your bust and shoulders. If you have broad shoulders you need to ensure you can get the top over them. I could have sized down to a sz 0 because my bust is small. From the picture you can't tell it is a little looser at the bust then it should be. However, due to my broad shoulders the sz 1 was better. Just to get it off I have to be very careful and maneuver it off very slowly. If I sized up to a 2 it would have been too loose around the bust and look horrible.


tp you look fabulous! ^^


----------



## Coreena

Jayne1 said:


> No, I think it's the same woman with different ebay names. I don't know why she dropped the first account and went to this second one with the fewer feedback numbers.
> 
> I know I should ignore her but she has so much stuff up for sale, it's impossible to do so... I only shop occasionally for IM on ebay,  I usually buy at legitimate places.  But she bugs me so much!


maybe we should email ebay and inform them that this seller is selling fake items, maybe the more noise we make they will eventually ban her! so many trusting buyers are being jooped by this lady.


----------



## juneping

Coreena said:


> maybe we should email ebay and inform them that this seller is selling fake items, maybe the more noise we make they will eventually ban her! so many trusting buyers are being jooped by this lady.


may be that's why she got so many ids on ebay?? the good thing is her listing are all very similar...easy to spot aka stay away...


----------



## tonkamama

tb-purselover said:


> I have something to share. I got my Renells and Djodie top! Both in sz 1. Both from NAP.
> 
> The Renells do run small. I agree with others that the thighs and calves run super small. The waist is fine for me (maybe a inch loose). I did manage to get them over my thighs lol. I do find that as you wear them they break-in and loosen up a bit. Because they started to feel a bit looser around my thighs and calves. But there is no stretch in them at all imo.
> 
> The Djodie runs true to size. Since it is silk there is no stretch. So when choosing a size take into account your bust and shoulders. If you have broad shoulders you need to ensure you can get the top over them. I could have sized down to a sz 0 because my bust is small. From the picture you can't tell it is a little looser at the bust then it should be. However, due to my broad shoulders the sz 1 was better. Just to get it off I have to be very careful and maneuver it off very slowly. If I sized up to a 2 it would have been too loose around the bust and look horrible.


*tb-purselover ~* you look amazing!!  Glad to know that Renells is loosen up a bit after few wearing... and Djodie top is just TDF!!  I just hope my size will be still available when it is being marked down (if any left).  I spent too much this season (Fall) this is why I cannot allow myself to get them at regular price...  :shame:


----------



## Coreena

juneping said:


> may be that's why she got so many ids on ebay?? the good thing is her listing are all very similar...easy to spot aka stay away...


yeah you're right, i think she is trying to spread it out. So the negative feedback is not so obviously if its spread across several accounts. ... percentage wise it wont drop as fast.


----------



## juneping

Coreena said:


> yeah you're right, i think she is trying to spread it out. So the negative feedback is not so obviously if its spread across several accounts. ... percentage wise it wont drop as fast.



after i gave it a little more thought...gosh, she's like a prof criminal...smh...people like that really pi$$ me off...


----------



## tonkamama

angelastoel said:


> this is also a weird ad:
> http://www.ebay.nl/itm/Isabel-Maran...WC_Sweaters&hash=item3f0fcf7f49#ht_500wt_1115
> 
> I have never seen a black etoile label...




This seller has one NEG..."Refused to answer if item was authentic and became condesending."...  this gives us some thinking to do if buying from this seller...  



Jayne1 said:


> This seller I'm linking to is afraid to show the label, hers must look really shady.  And by the way, ever since IM showed her spring-summer 2012 collection with the big chunky knit multi colour sweater-dresses, ebay suddenly has more chunky mulitcoloured knits too.  Here's one more:
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/PATCHWORK-HI...ultDomain_0&hash=item336df2c710#ht_500wt_1373



I will not trust and buy from any sellers that has private listing, this means private listing sellers are hiding something ..... 

Cloths are very difficult to authentic....  and yet easy to be duplicated.


----------



## Coreena

juneping said:


> after i gave it a little more thought...gosh, she's like a prof criminal...smh...people like that really pi$$ me off...


i know it pisses me off too, Ive been one of those victims before but lucky each time ive gotten my money back! But for someone new to IM you wouldnt think that someone is sewing labels to the clothing... The lengths ppl go to to make a buck, how do they sleep at night? Wish bay would be more vigilant and proactive about these activities.


----------



## Coreena

tonkamama said:


> This seller has one NEG..."Refused to answer if item was authentic and became condesending."...  this gives us some thinking to do if buying from this seller...
> 
> 
> 
> I will not trust and buy from any sellers that has private listing, this means private listing sellers are hiding something .....
> 
> Cloths are very difficult to authentic....  and yet easy to be duplicated.


yeah me too totally hate private listings!


----------



## mercer

you look fab!



tb-purselover said:


> I have something to share. I got my Renells and Djodie top! Both in sz 1. Both from NAP.
> 
> The Renells do run small. I agree with others that the thighs and calves run super small. The waist is fine for me (maybe a inch loose). I did manage to get them over my thighs lol. I do find that as you wear them they break-in and loosen up a bit. Because they started to feel a bit looser around my thighs and calves. But there is no stretch in them at all imo.
> 
> The Djodie runs true to size. Since it is silk there is no stretch. So when choosing a size take into account your bust and shoulders. If you have broad shoulders you need to ensure you can get the top over them. I could have sized down to a sz 0 because my bust is small. From the picture you can't tell it is a little looser at the bust then it should be. However, due to my broad shoulders the sz 1 was better. Just to get it off I have to be very careful and maneuver it off very slowly. If I sized up to a 2 it would have been too loose around the bust and look horrible.


----------



## tb-purselover

juneping said:


> tb, you looked so lovely!!


Thanks! That means a lot coming from you.



chicjean said:


> Definitely will have to check measurements- I  have a DD cup :/ Hoping that it can still possibly work...


Let us know how it goes. I think it would look fab on you! So jealous of your DDs!



KristyDarling said:


> Hi TB!  Great review! And fabulous photo!!  You have a gorgeous figure and totally rock the whole outfit!! The  Renells are tough to fit, I'm happy to see how well they work for you! I  love the Djodie on you too -- at least you could get it over your  head!! (I couldn't, with my gigantic melon-head!)


Awww, thanks so much for the sweet words! I am so flattered and blushing. You totally made me feel great!

Yes, you would think they would have put a clasp or hook and eye at the back of the neck or something! It is a tight fit. I am not sure why they didn't do that! Seems a little awkward.



Coreena said:


> tp you look fabulous! ^^


Thanks so much Coreena! You all are making my day.



tonkamama said:


> *tb-purselover ~* you look amazing!!   Glad to know that Renells is loosen up a bit after few wearing... and  Djodie top is just TDF!!  I just hope my size will be still available  when it is being marked down (if any left).  I spent too much this  season (Fall) this is why I cannot allow myself to get them at regular  price...  :shame:


OMGosh you have me so flattered! Means a lot coming from you. You always look so put together. Both you and Juneping.

You would look so beautiful in the Djodie top. You must get it tonka. I totally believe it is made for you. Your body, height, coloring, it would look so fab on you! 

I'm usually a sale person. I try never to buy full price. But I am finding with IM I am breaking my rule. Which makes it hard on the wallet. However my coupon was about to expire, so I "had" to use it . I know, I know, silly excuse to get my fix.



mercer said:


> you look fab!


Thanks so much mercer!


----------



## flower71

crystal3180 said:


> hello
> The black label is a old collection.
> 
> It is authentic


Yes, it is indeed.


----------



## deango

*SHOES S/S 2012*


----------



## Coreena

Wow thanks for update deango, guess they are doing a remake of the dana's woohoo!


----------



## juneping

Coreena said:
			
		

> Wow thanks for update deango, guess they are doing a remake of the dana's woohoo!



But I think they took the metal piece out...sigh...


----------



## DollyAntics

Ummmm I hate to say it but those wedges are a total rip off of Celine....



deango said:


> *SHOES S/S 2012*


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

DollyAntics said:


> Ummmm I hate to say it but those wedges are a total rip off of Celine....



Which part?  The platform part or the leather straps?  

Many designers have their own take on the platform sandal, no?  Platform sandals have been around longer than Céline has been.  Don't get me wrong, I LOVE Céline, but they did not invent this design.

That's all just my opinion, of course.


----------



## juneping

Crazy4Handbags said:


> Which part?  The platform part or the leather straps?
> 
> Many designers have their own take on the platform sandal, no?  Platform sandals have been around longer than Céline has been.  Don't get me wrong, I LOVE Céline, but they did not invent this design.
> 
> That's all just my opinion, of course.



i saw the celine platform on fashiontoast's blog...and they look very similar. i am not going to say it's a copy...but the platform is almost the same.
here is the pic from her blog..





honestly...i don't like either of the platform...they are too thick. i know i'll fall in them...


----------



## DollyAntics

Of course I understand that platforms/wedges have been around for longer than Celine however I think the design is just _too_ similar to be a coincidence.



Crazy4Handbags said:


> Which part? The platform part or the leather straps?
> 
> Many designers have their own take on the platform sandal, no? Platform sandals have been around longer than Céline has been. Don't get me wrong, I LOVE Céline, but they did not invent this design.
> 
> That's all just my opinion, of course.


----------



## Coreena

juneping said:


> But I think they took the metal piece out...sigh...


oh you're right June, what a shame


----------



## chicjean

tb-purselover said:


> Let us know how it goes. I think it would look fab on you! So jealous of your DDs!



Checked measurements on NAP and since you said it doesn't give much, I don't think even the three will work  Gotta love nature, sometimes it's such a pain!

I think it's one of those things like when you have long hair you want short hair, and when you have short hair you want long hair! 



deango said:


> *SHOES S/S 2012*



The wedges may have been done before, but I'm pretty excited for them. I don't know if I'll buy IM's wedges, but I'll definitely be pulling out the pair I bought last summer  I'm more curious to see how they're styled, you know?


----------



## mercer

Does anyone know when Barneys will do their first markdown?  I have my eye on a few things, but it seems silly to buy right now when discounts are around the corner!


----------



## evychew

Out of curiosity, does anyone know if Isabel Marant is priced cheaper in France versus in their NY boutique?  (e.g., the Manly boots are $1630 in NY, does anyone know the price in their Paris boutiques?)


----------



## juneping

evychew said:


> Out of curiosity, does anyone know if Isabel Marant is priced cheaper in France versus in their NY boutique?  (e.g., the Manly boots are $1630 in NY, does anyone know the price in their Paris boutiques?)



yes it's cheaper in france.
all local brands are cheaper at their original countries...no shipping cost or tax/duty added.


----------



## evychew

juneping said:


> yes it's cheaper in france.
> all local brands are cheaper at their original countries...no shipping cost or tax/duty added.



That definitely makes sense.  I guess I'm just wondering how much cheaper that'd make it - like 20-30% cheaper?  Sometimes I look at Ebay France and I'm wondering how their prices are so much lower than US Ebay...


----------



## Jayne1

DollyAntics said:


> Ummmm I hate to say it but *those wedges are a total rip off of Celine.*...


Who, in turn, totally ripped off the shoes from the '70s.  I used to own many pairs... never again.  

They're a bit clumpy when I walk...


----------



## chicjean

FYI,  Gipsy and Rick rabbit coat on the US Outnet!


----------



## juneping

evychew said:


> That definitely makes sense.  I guess I'm just wondering how much cheaper that'd make it - like 20-30% cheaper?  Sometimes I look at Ebay France and I'm wondering how their prices are so much lower than US Ebay...



i don't know for sure....but 20-30% sounds about right, after tax


----------



## Jayne1

Crazy4Handbags said:


> Many designers have their own take on the platform sandal, no?  Platform sandals have been around longer than Céline has been.  Don't get me wrong, I LOVE Céline, but they did not invent this design.
> 
> That's all just my opinion, of course.


As much as I used to love those heavy platform wedges, they made my feet look like big boats. Not a lot of women can wear them well...  just my opinion too!


----------



## Jayne1

mercer said:


> Does anyone know when Barneys will do their first markdown?  I have my eye on a few things, but it seems silly to buy right now when discounts are around the corner!


I'm waiting for markdowns too at this point.  It seems so late in the season.

I did just buy a jacket from NAP, because I panicked when it said it was 'low stock.'  Someone  must of done some returns, because it's not low stock anymore ... but for everything else?  I'm waiting for markdowns!

When does Matches go on sale?


----------



## Amsterdam

OUTNET ALERT! New items on the US site!


----------



## sin vergüenza

chicjean said:


> FYI, Gipsy and Rick rabbit coat on the US Outnet!


 

I got the Rick!


----------



## DollyAntics

Jayne1 said:


> Who, in turn, totally ripped off the shoes from the '70s. I used to own many pairs... never again.
> 
> They're a bit clumpy when I walk...


 
I'm just saying the detailing on the two is remarkably similar, surprisingly so IMO. When I saw the shoes at first I thought they _were_ the Celine ones. I'm not knocking Ms Marant, I adore her clothes and footwear and love wearing them, however one of the things I love about her pieces is their originality...not in this case.


----------



## chicjean

sin vergüenza said:
			
		

> I got the Rick!



Yay!!! Can't wait to see it when it arrives! The Gipsy sold out before I could get it.


----------



## Renske87

couturequeen said:


> Really loving my new IM jacket. The cut feels great and it will be a perfect addition to my collection of layers for fall and winter. The style name is listed as Nohoari and I've also seen it called Nimy.
> 
> Now I am eagerly awaiting the delivery of my Darwin jacket!
> 
> Thank you to all the wonderful enablers in this thread - love the way you are styling your pieces


 
Woww! Love the jacket! Where did you get it?


----------



## Jayne1

DollyAntics said:


> I'm just saying the detailing on the two is remarkably similar, surprisingly so IMO. When I saw the shoes at first I thought they _were_ the Celine ones. I'm not knocking Ms Marant, I adore her clothes and footwear and love wearing them, however one of the things I love about her pieces is their originality...not in this case.


You're right. I love the originality too.

Does she ever make cute flats and how do they run, size wise?  Anyone know?


----------



## juneping

DollyAntics said:


> I'm just saying the detailing on the two is remarkably similar, surprisingly so IMO. When I saw the shoes at first I thought they _were_ the Celine ones. I'm not knocking Ms Marant, I adore her clothes and footwear and love wearing them, however one of the things I love about her pieces is their originality...not in this case.



actually i googled her bio once (out of boredom ) and found out she started as a model and then became a designer. i think her mom was in the design industry (can't remember for sure...sorry).
i think her clothes are very well designed, the details. i think all those little details were in her mind when she bought/wore clothes so her clothes are exactly what i love about her designs.
for instance, i grew up in HK where people in general are short...most girls were 5'2 average (at the time..still are i believe)...so when i bought clothes, the tops were mostly okay in width but always too short. it's not really a problem here in the US. but when i tried on IM clothes...it just so refreshing that the length of her tops are perfect. i just think IM really understands women's body.


----------



## Jayne1

juneping said:


> actually i googled her bio once (out of boredom ) and found out she started as a model and then became a designer. i think her mom was in the design industry (can't remember for sure...sorry).
> i think her clothes are very well designed, the details. i think all those little details were in her mind when she bought/wore clothes so her clothes are exactly what i love about her designs.
> for instance, i grew up in HK where people in general are short...most girls were 5'2 average (at the time..still are i believe)...so when i bought clothes, the tops were mostly okay in width but always too short. it's not really a problem here in the US. but when i tried on IM clothes...it just so refreshing that the length of her tops are perfect. i just think IM really understands women's body.


I'm glad you mentioned this because I have noticed that female designers seem to design with their own bodies in mind.  I used to love Donna Karan for that reason... same body type.

With IM, I can wear her stuff for the height, but in the bust?  Not so much.  She is very small busted and small hipped and I think her clothes reflect her body type. Ralph Lauren designs for his tiny wife... not good for me.  Chanel is universal, I can always find something.  

Not everything IM designs is exclusively  for her, of course.  I wear the stuff that doesn't reflect her body type.


----------



## DollyAntics

Jayne1 said:


> You're right. I love the originality too.
> 
> Does she ever make cute flats and how do they run, size wise? Anyone know?


 
I don't think I've ever seen flats as such aside form ther high top trainers which as we know have that amazing hidden wedge in them...I LIVE in mine!


----------



## Jayne1

DollyAntics said:


> I don't think I've ever seen flats as such aside form ther high top trainers which as we know have that amazing hidden wedge in them...I LIVE in mine!


I saw this used pair on ebay which made me wonder if I could find some new shoes somewhere... although for flats like that, I bet my Lanvin are made better.  I want to find out if that's true though. 

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Ballerine-ISABEL-MARANT-/280768511807?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item415f1b7f3f


----------



## DollyAntics

Jayne1 said:


> I saw this used pair on ebay which made me wonder if I could find some new shoes somewhere... although for flats like that, I bet my Lanvin are made better. I want to find out if that's true though.
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Ballerine-ISABEL-MARANT-/280768511807?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item415f1b7f3f


 

I likey!


----------



## Chanel 0407

My Norwell dress was 20% cheaper and then if you add the 12.5% VAT it is about 30 % so that is correct.   



juneping said:


> i don't know for sure....but 20-30% sounds about right, after tax


----------



## DollyAntics

I can't stop obsessing over the Yosemite and Yoan! I want them both!! I like cream best but shouldn't really get cream in both...right?? I thought one black and one cream but I can't decide which way round....

I am also still hunting for bordeaux bekkets.....


----------



## mercer

Does anyone remember how much the Darwin jacket retailed for?


----------



## Chanel 0407

I have the Darwin but I got it in France for about $500 USD and I'm still waiting for my 12.5% VAT refund.  I would say in US it would be about $650.



mercer said:


> Does anyone remember how much the Darwin jacket retailed for?


----------



## mercer

Thank you!  How are you liking it?  Are there shoulder pads?  I'm a little worried about looking like a linebacker!



Chanel 0407 said:


> I have the Darwin but I got it in France for about $500 USD and I'm still waiting for my 12.5% VAT refund.  I would say in US it would be about $650.


----------



## Chanel 0407

I really like it and I got lots of compliments when I wore it to work the other day.  Have you tried the Lexy?  I think the shoulder pads are similar.  I just tried it on again and the pads are not huge in my opinion.  I asked my dad for his opinion and he said it looks good and that I don't look like a linebacker.  LOL

Where are you thinking of buying it from?



mercer said:


> Thank you! How are you liking it? Are there shoulder pads? I'm a little worried about looking like a linebacker!


----------



## juneping

Chanel, can you post a mod pic? I want to see how it looks like. Thanks!!


----------



## Chanel 0407

Juneping, I will post pics a little later.


----------



## mercer

Chanel 0407 said:


> I really like it and I got lots of compliments when I wore it to work the other day.  Have you tried the Lexy?  I think the shoulder pads are similar.  I just tried it on again and the pads are not huge in my opinion.  I asked my dad for his opinion and he said it looks good and that I don't look like a linebacker.  LOL
> 
> Where are you thinking of buying it from?



thanks so much for the review!  I haven't found one yet (other than one on ebay, which ugh, i don't know if I want to go there).  Since I can't find any lexys, I thought I would see if I could find a Darwin.


----------



## jellybebe

mercer said:


> Does anyone remember how much the Darwin jacket retailed for?



I think it was $650 CAD, which is about the same in USD.


----------



## Coreena

sin vergüenza;20311122 said:
			
		

> I got the Rick!


Lucky girl! ^^ I love that coat its so pretty and elegant  How much did you pay for it sin?


----------



## juneping

about the platform....for some reason when i was browsing today...i kept seeing the same design again and again. i think it's going to be a new trend in the coming spring/summer which i think i'll pass.


----------



## couturequeen

Renske87 said:


> Woww! Love the jacket! Where did you get it?



Mario's in Seattle. They also have a store in Portland.


----------



## Renske87

couturequeen said:


> Mario's in Seattle. They also have a store in Portland.


 
Thank you! Love the jacket! Looks amazing on you!


----------



## angelastoel

one of my holy grails was this Isabel Marant Lurex skirt and it was so hard to find, I got outbit, and when I finally won the seller decided not to send it (and it took a lot of time to get my money back) But now it's finally mine!!!


----------



## sin vergüenza

Coreena said:


> Lucky girl! ^^ I love that coat its so pretty and elegant  How much did you pay for it sin?


 
Thanks! It was $627 - 70% off.  

I'd been eyeing the Rick ever since I saw the magazine shot of Kate Moss wearing it. Can't believe I got it at such a discount! 

Now if I could only look like Kate in it.........


----------



## chicjean

angelastoel said:


> one of my holy grails was this Isabel Marant Lurex skirt and it was so hard to find, I got outbit, and when I finally won the seller decided not to send it (and it took a lot of time to get my money back) But now it's finally mine!!!
> jianguor.com/static/images/profile/4d/2e/300/1199-isabel-marant-spring-2010-rtw-lurex-striped-skirt.jpg



Yay! Can't wait to see it on you! eBay is so hit or miss, that stinks that that happened to you :/


----------



## chicjean

I've got a question for ladies' with Beketts. I've never tried a pair on because no where in my state sells IM. I'm normally a 7.5 in US sizing, so I'm normally a 38 in European sizing.

I've been hunting eBay and such to find some- I'm looking for the all black ones. I know we've been talking a lot about sketchy eBayers, so I'm just looking at this point. But I came across something that got me confused, but I guess makes sense . 

One listing I found says that the 38's fit like a US 6.5. Is that because IM does French sizing on her shoes? Have I been looking for the wrong size this whole time? If I'm a US 7.5 then I should be a French 39, right? Or should I keep looking for the 38's?


----------



## Jayne1

angelastoel said:


> one of my holy grails was this Isabel Marant Lurex skirt and it was so hard to find, I got outbit, and when I finally won the seller decided not to send it (and it took a lot of time to get my money back) But now it's finally mine!!!


And you have so many jackets to accessorize it too!

How did you get it?  On ebay or somewhere else?  Was it the original seller?


----------



## MissCouturable

http://www.ebay.com/itm/33063591246...m1423.l2649&autorefresh=true&autorefresh=true

Is this the lexy jacket in bordeaux?


----------



## juneping

MissCouturable said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/33063591246...m1423.l2649&autorefresh=true&autorefresh=true
> 
> Is this the lexy jacket in bordeaux?



yes. whoever won the bid was very lucky. it's less than half of the retail....


----------



## angelastoel

Jayne1 said:


> And you have so many jackets to accessorize it too!
> 
> How did you get it?  On ebay or somewhere else?  Was it the original seller?



it was on ebay yes, tags still on. Paid a lot more than I wished, but this was about on top of my list what I really wanted, so I took the plunge.

and the person who won that Lexy is very lucky indeed!


----------



## juneping

angelastoel said:


> it was on ebay yes, tags still on. Paid a lot more than I wished, but this was about on top of my list what I really wanted, so I took the plunge.
> 
> and the person who won that Lexy is very lucky indeed!



actually i won the skirt couple days ago but the longer version....pretty much 1/3 of the retail. i am waiting for the seller to mail it to me.....she was supposed to mail it out yesterday....


----------



## MissCouturable

yay! i won it. I was just making sure. Im so happy.. I hope its authentic. hate that i have to doubt that with ebay


----------



## juneping

MissCouturable said:


> yay! i won it. I was just making sure. Im so happy.. I hope its authentic. hate that i have to doubt that with ebay



congrats!! pls show us details of the jacket and some mod pix....


----------



## Brigitte031

MissCouturable said:


> yay! i won it. I was just making sure. Im so happy.. I hope its authentic. hate that i have to doubt that with ebay



congrats!! Hopefully it's in great condition!!  What a great win!


----------



## Fee4zy

I won the same Lexy in size 0.  A bit about NPS.  They are a local company that sells goods that come from damaged shipping containers.  I can't say for sure that it is authentic, but hoping for the best.  Most of the time a company will reject an entire shipment because the box was dented, or damaged, but the goods inside are fine.  The actual store has lots of household goods, electronics, industrial supplies, etc.  They do have some great deals.  Camille Skovgaard shoes for $100 at the store this week, but not in my size.  I also saw lots of fake LV and other bags.  I'm hoping for the best on the IM Lexy, but we will see.


----------



## MissCouturable

Fee4zy said:


> I won the same Lexy in size 0.  A bit about NPS.  They are a local company that sells goods that come from damaged shipping containers.  I can't say for sure that it is authentic, but hoping for the best.  Most of the time a company will reject an entire shipment because the box was dented, or damaged, but the goods inside are fine.  The actual store has lots of household goods, electronics, industrial supplies, etc.  They do have some great deals.  Camille Skovgaard shoes for $100 at the store this week, but not in my size.  I also saw lots of fake LV and other bags.  I'm hoping for the best on the IM Lexy, but we will see.


Oh no. My happiness has turned into nervousness ::biting her fingernailes::


----------



## angelastoel

juneping said:


> actually i won the skirt couple days ago but the longer version....pretty much 1/3 of the retail. i am waiting for the seller to mail it to me.....she was supposed to mail it out yesterday....



lucky you! I didn't know there was a longer version, do you have a picture?
I paid over retail, something I almost never do, but I was tired of the search and frustration, hehe


----------



## juneping

angelastoel said:


> lucky you! I didn't know there was a longer version, do you have a picture?
> I paid over retail, something I almost never do, but I was tired of the search and frustration, hehe



not sure why i couldn't copy the image location...but here is the link..
http://www.ebay.com/itm/320786497199?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## angelastoel

juneping said:


> not sure why i couldn't copy the image location...but here is the link..
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/320786497199?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649



that is not the adela skirt from SS2010, but a skirt from SS2011 it has the same flower print as the jordan-july-reilly jackets. Very gorgeous and great price!


----------



## Fee4zy

MissCouturable said:


> Oh no. My happiness has turned into nervousness ::biting her fingernailes::



I think we are ok, but know that they have a 14 day return policy, so if it ends up being fake, we can return it.  I was very excited to get that jacket for such a great deal.  NPS wouldn't know if it was a fake or not and they are selling it as if it were real, but they are not knowledgable in IM considering they are in SLC.  People here wouldn't even know who IM is let alone tell a fake from a real one.

Lets both hope for the best.


----------



## MissCouturable

Ok good! Im so glad they allow returns... I wouldnt really know a fake from a real.. so youll have to let me know.


----------



## juneping

angelastoel said:


> that is not the adela skirt from SS2010, but a skirt from SS2011 it has the same flower print as the jordan-july-reilly jackets. Very gorgeous and great price!



that's what the seller told me as well...but she said the shorter was from 09 and the longer was from 10?? anyway....i am just hoping she'll send it out today....


----------



## angelastoel

Fee4zy said:


> I think we are ok, but know that they have a 14 day return policy, so if it ends up being fake, we can return it.  I was very excited to get that jacket for such a great deal.  NPS wouldn't know if it was a fake or not and they are selling it as if it were real, but they are not knowledgable in IM considering they are in SLC.  People here wouldn't even know who IM is let alone tell a fake from a real one.
> 
> Lets both hope for the best.



if they sent the jacket on the pictures it's probably real, the colour and structure of the fabrick looks just like mine (bought in the IM shop) and I think that is almost impossible to copy.


----------



## Jayne1

angelastoel said:


> lucky you! I didn't know there was a longer version, do you have a picture?
> I paid over retail, something I almost never do, but I was tired of the search and frustration, hehe


You seem to be getting good prices on everything else, so if you overpaid for one skirt, I still think you come out ahead.


----------



## tonkamama

*CONGRATS ON EVERYONE'S NEW PURCHASES!!*  Cannot wait to see all your fashionable ladies mod pictures!!!  I have to contain myself very hard right now not to "spend"... til further mark downs...  :shame:


----------



## tonkamama

*MissCouturable & Fee4zy ~* you may post pictures here & let some of the IM ladies inspect the photos for you....  I have the grey color one and we can compare details...etc. etc....     



MissCouturable said:


> Ok good! Im so glad they allow returns... I wouldnt really know a fake from a real.. so youll have to let me know.





Fee4zy said:


> I think we are ok, but know that they have a 14 day return policy, so if it ends up being fake, we can return it.  I was very excited to get that jacket for such a great deal.  NPS wouldn't know if it was a fake or not and they are selling it as if it were real, but they are not knowledgable in IM considering they are in SLC.  People here wouldn't even know who IM is let alone tell a fake from a real one.
> 
> Lets both hope for the best.


----------



## tonkamama

*Coreena & sin vergüenza ~*  May I ask ... who is *Rick :shame:*? I went to the site and couldn't find the designer...  did you mean Rick Owens??

*sin vergüenza ~ *can you post a pic of Kate wearing the jacket??  TIA!  



Coreena said:


> Lucky girl! ^^ I love that coat its so pretty and elegant  How much did you pay for it sin?






			
				sin vergüenza;20316606 said:
			
		

> Thanks! It was $627 - 70% off.
> 
> I'd been eyeing the Rick ever since I saw the magazine shot of Kate Moss wearing it. Can't believe I got it at such a discount!
> 
> Now if I could only look like Kate in it.........


----------



## Jayne1

This thread is slowing down -- we need a sale to get everyone posting pictures again.


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:
			
		

> Coreena & sin vergüenza ~  May I ask ... who is Rick :shame:? I went to the site and couldn't find the designer...  did you mean Rick Owens??
> 
> sin vergüenza ~ can you post a pic of Kate wearing the jacket??  TIA!



It's a style of IM. I recalled it's a coat....


----------



## zzhoneybee

Speaking of furs- I got the black Maeva!  I was not sure about the shagginess at first, but really love it after styling it with my other IM items   I have to steal my bf's camera to find pics, but I will post them ASAP!

I also recently got the Anui pull (after much deliberation), and although it is made of the softest material I've ever felt, and super warm... I am torn about keeping it due to the price.  I mean, is $780 insane for a sweater?  It will go with everything, I know, but I am feeling a little guilty about paying that much.  I was just worried that it would sell out prior to getting marked down.  What are your thoughts?

Other recent purchases include the Fara denim patchwork shirt (amazing with dark denim), the Quincy chambray shirt (also amazing, I definitely recommend this one!), and the cream Mana dress.  The Mana dress is stunning in person- much more beautiful than I would have thought!  I am now trying to restrain myself from getting the Malibu top, as well... agh!  Self control!!   

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> It's a style of IM. I recalled it's a coat....


*Thanks Junping!!*  You are always so helpful!!  I googled the picture...  cute jacket!!

Photo credited "clothes-fashion"


----------



## Jayne1

zzhoneybee said:


> Speaking of furs- I got the black Maeva!  I was not sure about the shagginess at first, but really love it after styling it with my other IM items   I have to steal my bf's camera to find pics, but I will post them ASAP!
> 
> I also recently got the Anui pull (after much deliberation), and although it is made of the softest material I've ever felt, and super warm... I am torn about keeping it due to the price.  I mean, is $780 insane for a sweater?  It will go with everything, I know, but I am feeling a little guilty about paying that much.  I was just worried that it would sell out prior to getting marked down.  What are your thoughts?
> 
> Other recent purchases include the Fara denim patchwork shirt (amazing with dark denim), the Quincy chambray shirt (also amazing, I definitely recommend this one!), and the cream Mana dress.  The Mana dress is stunning in person- much more beautiful than I would have thought!  I am now trying to restrain myself from getting the Malibu top, as well... agh!  Self control!!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


We need to see everything!


----------



## tonkamama

Jayne1 said:


> This thread is slowing down -- we need a sale to get everyone posting pictures again.


*Jayne1 ~* you know how desperate I am awaiting for SALES!!resents


----------



## oatmella

zzhoneybee said:


> Speaking of furs- I got the black Maeva!  I was not sure about the shagginess at first, but really love it after styling it with my other IM items   I have to steal my bf's camera to find pics, but I will post them ASAP!
> 
> I also recently got the Anui pull (after much deliberation), and although it is made of the softest material I've ever felt, and super warm... I am torn about keeping it due to the price.  I mean, is $780 insane for a sweater?  It will go with everything, I know, but I am feeling a little guilty about paying that much.  I was just worried that it would sell out prior to getting marked down.  What are your thoughts?
> 
> Other recent purchases include the Fara denim patchwork shirt (amazing with dark denim), the Quincy chambray shirt (also amazing, I definitely recommend this one!), and the cream Mana dress.  The Mana dress is stunning in person- much more beautiful than I would have thought!  I am now trying to restrain myself from getting the Malibu top, as well... agh!  Self control!!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Sounds like you've made some great recent purchases!
I have been debating whether to get the Anui sweater - it looks awesome!  Would you mind sharing if the sweater is super thick and how the sizing runs?  I wear a size 1 in the red/blue/white Spring version of it and am wondering if I should order the same size.  If I get it, that is.  lol


----------



## Coreena

Wow what steal! Cant believe I missed this, well unless i was internet sleeping I would never be able to purchase this lovely coat 

What size did ya get? 

hehehe... Im sure you will look more lovely then Kate x






			
				sin vergüenza;20316606 said:
			
		

> Thanks! It was $627 - 70% off.
> 
> I'd been eyeing the Rick ever since I saw the magazine shot of Kate Moss wearing it. Can't believe I got it at such a discount!
> 
> Now if I could only look like Kate in it.........


----------



## Coreena

tonkamama said:


> *MissCouturable & Fee4zy ~* you may post pictures here & let some of the IM ladies inspect the photos for you....  I have the grey color one and we can compare details...etc. etc....


yup thats it tonka ^^ isnt it lovely ^^


----------



## Coreena

tonkamama said:


> *Thanks Junping!!*  You are always so helpful!!  I googled the picture...  cute jacket!!
> 
> Photo credited "clothes-fashion"


Love it, its such a pretty little thing ^^


----------



## Coreena

tonkamama said:


> *Jayne1 ~* you know how desperate I am awaiting for SALES!!resents


me too tonka, I want so many things....but cant justify paying full price Xp

when do all the sales start


----------



## lilx8n6el

Brigitte031 said:
			
		

> congrats!! Hopefully it's in great condition!!  What a great win!



Keep us posted, it's gorgeous!


----------



## tonkamama

*Coreena ~* Usually we get 1st mark down the day after Thanksgiving... and then day after Christmas.  The big one comes after New Year!!  But I think most IM deals will be gone before Christmas.  My SA supposed to put aside some for me so that I do not need to get up by 6am  that all depend on availability tho so I may not get any at all.  NAP refused to tell me the date.....  told me they will send out e-mail notification early...   

This year my wish list for myself is pretty small & simple as I have done most of my "shopping" already... I am really hoping to get couple more IM "pants" and some tops from IM...  and then one more RO jacket and I am totally done til next year...   





Coreena said:


> me too tonka, I want so many things....but cant justify paying full price Xp
> 
> when do all the sales start


----------



## tonkamama

Coreena said:


> Wow what steal! Cant believe I missed this, well unless i was internet sleeping I would never be able to purchase this lovely coat
> 
> What size did ya get?
> 
> hehehe... Im sure you will look more lovely then Kate x


*Coreena ~ *don't feel bad...  cus I can never get this kinda of good deal from Outnet ...  yes... all good deals happened while I was either still sleeping or out walking my furry kids or busy com-call with clients....


----------



## Coreena

tonkamama said:


> *Coreena ~* Usually we get 1st mark down the day after Thanksgiving... and then day after Christmas.  The big one comes after New Year!!  But I think most IM deals will be gone before Christmas.  My SA supposed to put aside some for me so that I do not need to get up by 6am  that all depend on availability tho so I may not get any at all.  NAP refused to tell me the date.....  told me they will send out e-mail notification early...
> 
> This year my wish list for myself is pretty small & simple as I have done most of my "shopping" already... I am really hoping to get couple more IM "pants" and some tops from IM...  and then one more RO jacket and I am totally done til next year...


Im really wanting a discount coupon from NAP, I think I didnt spend enough maybe this year  I did receive one last year, all well. I know, all the good stuff is always gone before christmas! Such a nice SA, wish I has a SA that would put stuff aside for me that was on sale. I hope you score some real goodies tonka 

My wishlist is medium I would say, but Im still umming whether I should buy them at  full price or wait for them to be on sale, I hope I dont wait too long and they are all gone hahaha... , me too wanting some IM tops and sweaters ^^

Oooo which RO do you have your eye on  

hahaha... its never over tonka, soon IM SS 12 will be out, yikes!


----------



## Coreena

tonkamama said:


> *Coreena ~ *don't feel bad...  cus I can never get this kinda of good deal from Outnet ...  yes... all good deals happened while I was either still sleeping or out walking my furry kids or busy com-call with clients....


thanks Tonka  maybe one day we'll we catch a lucky break ^^ who knows


----------



## juneping

Why don't you buy the wish list items a week before the Thanksgiving and return them the day after thanksgiving and repurchase them right there....it can be embarrassing but a sure way to buy them for the sale price. I've never done it but thought about it....


----------



## sin vergüenza

Here's Kate!

Coreena - I'm a 3 in IM but they had it in 2 and 3 when I bought it. I have broad shoulders and an ample bosom and her cuts can be so tiny. I guess when it comes to IM, it's actually to my advantage to be a larger size - from what I hear.

Love Love the bracelet sleeves on this coat.


----------



## sin vergüenza

juneping said:


> Why don't you buy the wish list items a week before the Thanksgiving and return them the day after thanksgiving and repurchase them right there....it can be embarrassing but a sure way to buy them for the sale price. I've never done it but thought about it....


 
How much is the first discount at NAP after Thanksgiving? 30%?


----------



## juneping

sin vergüenza said:
			
		

> How much is the first discount at NAP after Thanksgiving? 30%?



I meant for department stores like barneys...first round was always like 30%..then 50%... . I don't know about NAP which I think it's more like after Xmas...


----------



## Jaded81

Congrats everyone to your new purchases!   Can't wait till the sales start! But knowing my luck and location, prob won't be able to score anything 

Can't wait till the spring summer collection comes out! Dying to buy something! Got so excited when I saw the lace Dunst on eBay.... until I saw the familiar pictures... so had to pass! Not going through that again!!


----------



## Jayne1

sin vergüenza;20323368 said:
			
		

> Here's Kate!
> 
> Coreena - I'm a 3 in IM but they had it in 2 and 3 when I bought it. I have broad shoulders and an ample bosom and her cuts can be so tiny. I guess when it comes to IM, it's actually to my advantage to be a larger size - from what I hear.
> 
> Love Love the bracelet sleeves on this coat.


Good, someone with my sizing, although I don't have broad shoulders.  I wish I did.

I have taken a 3 on certain things and if it's oversized, I go down to a 2.  Although her tee shirts are a 2 for me, for some reason.

I wanted to ask you - if the item is oversized, do you stay at your size or do you size down to a 2 to give yourself a slimmer silhouette?

I'm debating about getting a jacket soon and it's on-line and I don't know what to do. Even when I try it in the store, I can't decide when I have a choice. What do you do and how do you decide?


----------



## chicjean

Looks like Matches has started marking stuff down, but not IM yet...


----------



## Jayne1

chicjean said:


> Looks like Matches has started marking stuff down, but not IM yet...


I got excited for a moment -- keep us posted, although I tend to check Matches everyday anyway...


----------



## sin vergüenza

Jayne1 said:


> Good, someone with my sizing, although I don't have broad shoulders. I wish I did.
> 
> I have taken a 3 on certain things and if it's oversized, I go down to a 2. Although her tee shirts are a 2 for me, for some reason.
> 
> I wanted to ask you - if the item is oversized, do you stay at your size or do you size down to a 2 to give yourself a slimmer silhouette?
> 
> I'm debating about getting a jacket soon and it's on-line and I don't know what to do. Even when I try it in the store, I can't decide when I have a choice. What do you do and how do you decide?


 
Yay another 3!! 

Actually, I think I'm still one size up from you. I don't have that many pieces but they are 3 and most are oversized styles. I have the Lexy (which is fitted) in 3 and it barely gets around my shoulders and over the chest - it is on the verge of being too small - so I don't think I could drop down to a 2 regardless. You sound like you may be tinier than me. 

I think if you can go one size down with the oversize look (esp if you aren't tall), smaller is better proportion-wise. Oversize and too long never looks good. Is it possible to order two sizes and return the one that doesn't work?


----------



## tonkamama

Coreena said:


> Im really wanting a discount coupon from NAP, I think I didnt spend enough maybe this year  I did receive one last year, all well. I know, all the good stuff is always gone before christmas! Such a nice SA, wish I has a SA that would put stuff aside for me that was on sale. I hope you score some real goodies tonka
> 
> My wishlist is medium I would say, but Im still umming whether I should buy them at  full price or wait for them to be on sale, I hope I dont wait too long and they are all gone hahaha... , me too wanting some IM tops and sweaters ^^
> 
> Oooo *which RO do you have your eye on*
> 
> hahaha... *its never over tonka, soon IM SS 12 will be out,* yikes!


*Coreena ~* I am "hoping" to get the RO shearling jacket as I find RO fits me really well as I have really skinny arms and I always have problem with regular leather jackets sleeves are being too big/loose on me.  

Speaking about IM SS 12, I want those cropped pants & the military jacket!!


----------



## Jayne1

sin vergüenza;20324591 said:
			
		

> Yay another 3!!
> 
> Actually, I think I'm still one size up from you. I don't have that many pieces but they are 3 and most are oversized styles. I have the Lexy (which is fitted) in 3 and it barely gets around my shoulders and over the chest - it is on the verge of being too small - so I don't think I could drop down to a 2 regardless. You sound like you may be tinier than me.
> 
> I think if you can go one size down with the oversize look (esp if you aren't tall), smaller is better proportion-wise. Oversize and too long never looks good. Is it possible to order two sizes and return the one that doesn't work?


I'm tall, so that's why I can wear both, I just never know which to do, my size in over-sized, or size down.

That's why even in the store I can never decide.  The salespeople always say to get the 3, but I'm aware of how large I can look in oversized... Of course, they say the 2 is good, if there is only a 2, they want to make a sale.  I need to decide for myself, not someone on commission. 

You have a Lexy?  I never even tried one, I assumed it would look like I grew out of it.  I shouldn't assume, I guess.  That's my dream jacket!


----------



## tonkamama

Jayne1 said:


> Good, someone with my sizing, although I don't have broad shoulders.  I wish I did.
> 
> I have taken a 3 on certain things and if it's oversized, I go down to a 2.  Although her tee shirts are a 2 for me, for some reason.
> 
> I wanted to ask you - if the item is oversized, do you stay at your size or do you size down to a 2 to give yourself a slimmer silhouette?
> 
> I'm debating about getting a jacket soon and it's on-line and I don't know what to do. Even when I try it in the store, I can't decide when I have a choice. What do you do and how do you decide?


*Jayne1 ~* I think it all depends how you like it look on you, I think either way is fine.  Take me as an example, there were times that I have everything size up .... I like the loose look on me for a while, and then that changed.....  

Perhaps you can take some pictures of yourself wearing two different sizes and download the pic into your computer and take a look and decide which size flattering you the most..  I am sure both will look great...  just which one will make you feel more comfortable wearing it out.


----------



## Jayne1

tonkamama said:


> *Jayne1 ~* I think it all depends how you like it look on you, I think either way is fine.  Take me as an example, there were times that I have everything size up .... I like the loose look on me for a while, and then that changed.....
> 
> *Perhaps you can take some pictures of yourself wearing two different sizes and download the pic into your computer and take a look and decide which size flattering you the most..  I am sure both will look great...  just which one will make you feel more comfortable wearing it out*.


Thanks for your advice. 

I do take pictures of both.  In fact, I won't buy anymore without going home and looking at my pictures on the computer first.  I'd rather go back to the store to buy it, rather than go back to the store to return if I impulsively bought it that day. 

I like taking pictures in the dressing too, so easy to refer to later. I just hate those stores that don't have mirrors in the dressing room... going out to take a picture is so awkward and embarrassing.


----------



## sin vergüenza

Jayne1 said:


> You have a Lexy? I never even tried one, *I assumed it would look like I* *grew out of it*. I shouldn't assume, I guess. That's my dream jacket!


 

LOL! You may have assumed corrrectly. That's a pretty accurate description of how it looks on me. I really should sell it but I love it so much. I keep thinking maybe if I lost those 15 pounds......

Tall helps with that oversized look but, then, the models on NAP are skyscraper height and they wear 0 or 1. You said you have small shoulders? Then perhaps a 2 is fine - as long as there is room in the bust.


----------



## Chanel 0407

So did u get in in the 2 or 3?  Congrats.  I really needed a fur badly.  I think I may try one on ebay.  Let me know how you like it when you get it.  I heard it runs bigger.  I am always a size 2 in IM cause of my shoulders too but maybe a size 1 would work for me in the Rick. 




			
				sin vergüenza;20323368 said:
			
		

> Here's Kate!
> 
> Coreena - I'm a 3 in IM but they had it in 2 and 3 when I bought it. I have broad shoulders and an ample bosom and her cuts can be so tiny. I guess when it comes to IM, it's actually to my advantage to be a larger size - from what I hear.
> 
> Love Love the bracelet sleeves on this coat.


----------



## sin vergüenza

Chanel 0407 said:


> So did u get in in the 2 or 3? Congrats. I really needed a fur badly. I think I may try one on ebay. Let me know how you like it when you get it. I heard it runs bigger. I am always a size 2 in IM cause of my shoulders too but maybe a size 1 would work for me in the Rick.


 

I got the 3. It should be here early next week so I'll let you know!

Outnet had an Etoile Cardi Coat up today for about .00001 seconds. Or at least it seemed like that.


----------



## Fee4zy

Got my Lexy today!  Seems legit, but will have to post pictures later.  It's a lot thinner than I thought it would be, but still love it.


----------



## chicjean

Fee4zy said:
			
		

> Got my Lexy today!  Seems legit, but will have to post pictures later.  It's a lot thinner than I thought it would be, but still love it.



Yay! Can't wait to see it.


----------



## chicjean

My IM leather pants from eBay came today. I'm seriously in love with them, but they're SOOO skin tight. I can walk just fine, but sitting or bending seems to be out of the question. They're not uncomfortable though... 

Anyone else with IM leather/ thicker leather pants have any insight on whether or not they'll give a bit with wear?


----------



## Fee4zy

Oooh, I was just thinking I need leather pants.  If they are too tight I'll buy them from you.


----------



## juneping

chicjean said:


> My IM leather pants from eBay came today. I'm seriously in love with them, but they're SOOO skin tight. I can walk just fine, but sitting or bending seems to be out of the question. They're not uncomfortable though...
> 
> Anyone else with IM leather/ thicker leather pants have any insight on whether or not they'll give a bit with wear?



pls post mod pix....this is so seriously drooling for me....


----------



## DollyAntics

I got a pair of the bordeaux bekkets! Should be with me next week...this is my third pair, I am so in love with them...can't wait! 

Now for Yosemite and Yoan....


----------



## tonkamama

chicjean said:


> My IM leather pants from eBay came today. I'm seriously in love with them, but they're SOOO skin tight. I can walk just fine, but sitting or bending seems to be out of the question. They're not uncomfortable though...
> 
> Anyone else with IM leather/ thicker leather pants have any insight on whether or not they'll give a bit with wear?


OMG a IM leather pants!!  Please post pic so that I can   Did you get it your usual IM pants size or ??


----------



## Jayne1

Matches has that 'free returns' promo until the 17th.

I assume that's their way of starting discounts and the sale could not possibly happen until after the 'free returns' promo on 17th?  Or what will we see then... free shipping?

(Desperately waiting for a sale here... )


----------



## Jaded81

Congrats! Did you get the Soan or the Shun? I was just looking at the pictures of the Soan on the net and they look like the stretch a lot! That is why I have been very hesitant them! What size did you get and what size are you usually in designer jeans?




chicjean said:


> My IM leather pants from eBay came today. I'm seriously in love with them, but they're SOOO skin tight. I can walk just fine, but sitting or bending seems to be out of the question. They're not uncomfortable though...
> 
> Anyone else with IM leather/ thicker leather pants have any insight on whether or not they'll give a bit with wear?


----------



## tonkamama

*Jayne1 ~* I am the same...  I am little too shy to let people knows that I take picture of myself:shame:...yes even when I was by myself in a room with three ways mirrors...  some of the closet shots I took, I felt like I was doing something "illegal", I always wait til my SA walks away before taking out my camera ...:ninja:



Jayne1 said:


> Thanks for your advice.
> 
> I do take pictures of both.  In fact, I won't buy anymore without going home and looking at my pictures on the computer first.  I'd rather go back to the store to buy it, rather than go back to the store to return if I impulsively bought it that day.
> 
> I like taking pictures in the dressing too, so easy to refer to later. I just hate those stores that don't have mirrors in the dressing room... *going out to take a picture is so awkward and embarrassing*.


----------



## deango

Elin Kling in Isabel Marant S/S 12


----------



## Jayne1

tonkamama said:


> *Jayne1 ~* I am the same...  I am little too shy to let people knows that I take picture of myself:shame:...yes even when I was by myself in a room with three ways mirrors...  some of the closet shots I took, I felt like I was doing something "illegal", I always wait til my SA walks away before taking out my camera ...:ninja:


There have been many times I looked at the photos at home on my computer and realized that something looked good... and I always go back and purchase.  So they shouldn't mind if we take pictures.  It can lead to a sale.

Not always of course. Sometimes I'm horrified at what I was trying on.


----------



## KristyDarling

deango said:


> Elin Kling in Isabel Marant S/S 12



OMG!!! That jacket!!! I WANT!!!!  I wonder if that's the jacket my Diani SA said was so outrageously priced that they weren't even going to order it!!! But I thought she was referring to that red, white, and blue one that we all saw on the runway. She said there were NO embellished other jackets in the lookbook when she went to the IM showroom in Paris. Could it be that Ms Marant was hiding this one up her sleeve???????


----------



## tonkamama

deango said:


> Elin Kling in Isabel Marant S/S 12


OMG!!  I WANT THIS JACKET!!!!  Where can I get one?!  Please please let me know..


----------



## Amsterdam

deango said:


> Elin Kling in Isabel Marant S/S 12



WOW, my heart just skipped a beat...I LOVE that jacket!
Thanks for posting the pic!


----------



## marmic

I am pretty sure that's the jacket that is a little over $5K.


----------



## tb-purselover

Yep, that's *the* jacket. It is GORGEOUS. This pic doesn't show its details. I love it, *but not 5k love it .*


----------



## tonkamama

tb-purselover said:


> Yep, that's *the* jacket. It is GORGEOUS. This pic doesn't show its details. I love it, *but not 5k love it .*


yeah...  $5K is little steep...  I can get a Chanel tweed short jacket for that price.  

  = me ....


----------



## Coreena

deango said:


> Elin Kling in Isabel Marant S/S 12


wow that jacket is TDF, its looks like a cross between the two jackets on the runway. Its much nicer then the two jackets that were shown at the show. I assume this would be between $5k to $8k. Yikes... Xp


----------



## Coreena

tonkamama said:


> yeah...  $5K is little steep...  I can get a Chanel tweed short jacket for that price.
> 
> = me ....


I really hope its not $5k tonka! That price is really insane!!!!


----------



## Jaded81

Beautiful jacket but $5k is ridiculous!


----------



## Jayne1

KristyDarling said:


> OMG!!! That jacket!!! I WANT!!!!  I wonder if that's the jacket my Diani SA said was so outrageously priced that they weren't even going to order it!!! But I thought she was referring to that red, white, and blue one that we all saw on the runway. She said there were NO embellished other jackets in the lookbook when she went to the IM showroom in Paris. Could it be that Ms Marant was hiding this one up her sleeve???????


That jacket doesn't look like it could be any more expensive than something feather and bead embellished... this can't be the outrageously priced one.


----------



## Jayne1

tonkamama said:


> yeah...  $5K is little steep...  I can get a Chanel tweed short jacket for that price.


And I hate to say it, but better made too.  Chanel jackets are works of art in terms of craftsmanship.

Are we sure this jacket is $5K?  What makes it so?


----------



## juneping

Jayne1 said:


> And I hate to say it, but better made too.  Chanel jackets are works of art in terms of craftsmanship.
> 
> Are we sure this jacket is $5K?  What makes it so?



supply and demand....


----------



## angelastoel

I sooo hope this jacket will pe in the Flana-Reilly range price wise, because I love it!
My Navajo pants came in and they fit perfect (a little bit tight in the beginning, but with cord you really need that as is gets a lot roomier when you are wearing it)


----------



## marmic

I looked it up again just to double check and the jacket is called the "Waris Jacket" and the price is $5393.  Ouch.


----------



## Jayne1

angelastoel said:


> I sooo hope this jacket will pe in the Flana-Reilly range price wise, because I love it!
> My Navajo pants came in and they fit perfect (a little bit tight in the beginning, but with cord you really need that as is gets a lot roomier when you are wearing it)


Gorgeous!!

How did you know your size? Do you ever make mistakes when ordering on line?

(Did I ever mention that you have the best hair?)


----------



## angelastoel

Jayne1 said:


> Gorgeous!!
> 
> How did you know your size? Do you ever make mistakes when ordering on line?
> 
> (Did I ever mention that you have the best hair?)



thank you!!! I often make a gamble with the size. And because I am constantly losing some weight for the last 7-8 months it's even harder. I often think size 2/3 is good, but when I check I need a size 1!
With these pants I tried to measure my zara pants that fit me good and compared them with the measurements of the site. I also look at the fabrick, if it will stretch or not, with cord it has to be very tight in the beginning.


----------



## angelastoel

marmic said:


> I looked it up again just to double check and the jacket is called the "Waris Jacket" and the price is $5393.  Ouch.



where can you find those details? I haven't seen this jacket anywhere? (also not on reservation lists)


----------



## chicjean

juneping said:


> pls post mod pix....this is so seriously drooling for me....





tonkamama said:


> OMG a IM leather pants!!  Please post pic so that I can   Did you get it your usual IM pants size or ??





Jaded81 said:


> Congrats! Did you get the Soan or the Shun? I was just looking at the pictures of the Soan on the net and they look like the stretch a lot! That is why I have been very hesitant them! What size did you get and what size are you usually in designer jeans?



If we need any more proof that IM has inconsistent sizing, it's these pants. My Renell's are a 2 and fit perfect, and I checked the measurements in the listing for these over and over and over to make sure they would fit. These are a 0. They fit, but are definitely snug; they were new without tags. I have no trouble getting them on, but if I bend over the snaps around the waist pop open. I've been wearing them around the house since they arrived and they've stretched a bit. I'm hoping the more I wear them they more they'll give. The leather is thick, but sooo buttery soft. I'm normally a true 27 in designer jeans, if that helps at all. 

I think they're the Soan, but I'm not 100%. I wish that IM tags had the names on them!

PS: Sorry for the puppy photo bomb  It's hard to see the details, too :/


----------



## chicjean

angelastoel said:


> I sooo hope this jacket will pe in the Flana-Reilly range price wise, because I love it!
> My Navajo pants came in and they fit perfect (a little bit tight in the beginning, but with cord you really need that as is gets a lot roomier when you are wearing it)



LOVE these! You look fantastic! 

Cords always freak me out a little because sometimes they can stretch SO much :/ I'm glad these fit!


----------



## Jayne1

juneping said:


> supply and demand....


Obviously there is no supply and demand for this jacket if she's not putting it into production. 

Although if there is interest, couldn't she do a plainer version?


----------



## tb-purselover

angelastoel said:


> I sooo hope this jacket will pe in the Flana-Reilly range price wise, because I love it!
> My Navajo pants came in and they fit perfect (a little bit tight in the beginning, but with cord you really need that as is gets a lot roomier when you are wearing it)



Beautiful, I wish I could find these in the US or mytheresa would ship IM here.


----------



## tb-purselover

Lovely chijean!! They fit you well and they will stretch more I think.



chicjean said:


> If we need any more proof that IM has inconsistent sizing, it's these pants. My Renell's are a 2 and fit perfect, and I checked the measurements in the listing for these over and over and over to make sure they would fit. These are a 0. They fit, but are definitely snug; they were new without tags. I have no trouble getting them on, but if I bend over the snaps around the waist pop open. I've been wearing them around the house since they arrived and they've stretched a bit. I'm hoping the more I wear them they more they'll give. The leather is thick, but sooo buttery soft. I'm normally a true 27 in designer jeans, if that helps at all.
> 
> I think they're the Soan, but I'm not 100%. I wish that IM tags had the names on them!
> 
> PS: Sorry for the puppy photo bomb  It's hard to see the details, too :/


----------



## chicjean

tb-purselover said:


> Lovely chijean!! They fit you well and they will stretch more I think.



Thank you!  I hope they do!


I guess I should clarify, too, why I'm not 100% on the name, not that it's super important. But the seller didn't really know what she had- hence getting them for such a steal


----------



## juneping

Jayne1 said:


> Obviously there is no supply and demand for this jacket if she's not putting it into production.
> 
> Although if there is interest, couldn't she do a plainer version?



i didn't mean specifically for this waris jacket.....i meant IM must have used the supply/demand history to determine the price range. that's how they set the price.


----------



## juneping

chicjean said:


> If we need any more proof that IM has inconsistent sizing, it's these pants. My Renell's are a 2 and fit perfect, and I checked the measurements in the listing for these over and over and over to make sure they would fit. These are a 0. They fit, but are definitely snug; they were new without tags. I have no trouble getting them on, but if I bend over the snaps around the waist pop open. I've been wearing them around the house since they arrived and they've stretched a bit. I'm hoping the more I wear them they more they'll give. The leather is thick, but sooo buttery soft. I'm normally a true 27 in designer jeans, if that helps at all.
> 
> I think they're the Soan, but I'm not 100%. I wish that IM tags had the names on them!
> 
> PS: Sorry for the puppy photo bomb  It's hard to see the details, too :/



love them on you....they look perfect w/ gwen or poppie??...


----------



## juneping

angelastoel said:


> I sooo hope this jacket will pe in the Flana-Reilly range price wise, because I love it!
> My Navajo pants came in and they fit perfect (a little bit tight in the beginning, but with cord you really need that as is gets a lot roomier when you are wearing it)



these look nice on you. how long are these insame??


----------



## Jayne1

juneping said:


> i didn't mean specifically for this waris jacket.....i meant IM must have used the supply/demand history to determine the price range. that's how they set the price.


Oh, I see. 

Still, I'd love to see close-ups to understand why this jacket is more expensive than a feather and bead embellished jacket. Have you seen it?

I have some rather plain Chanel jackets, which as you mentioned, are in the thousands of dollar range... but they are so basic, that I can wear them year after year. They are subtle.

Does getting a specific jacket, known for its special, embellished features make a good investment?  

I'm just curious, I'm not judging.  I'm trying to figure out ways to get the best clothes (for me) and not make any more financial mistakes.


----------



## angelastoel

juneping said:


> these look nice on you. how long are these insame??



do you mean the length op the pants??


----------



## juneping

angelastoel said:


> do you mean the length op the pants??



from the crotch to the end of the legs...they look the right length on you so i was curious about the length of the inseam.


----------



## Chanel 0407

Sin, I know I saw that cardi but it was sold out already.  I keep mssing everything, 




			
				sin vergüenza;20325716 said:
			
		

> I got the 3. It should be here early next week so I'll let you know!
> 
> Outnet had an Etoile Cardi Coat up today for about .00001 seconds. Or at least it seemed like that.


----------



## angelastoel

juneping said:


> from the crotch to the end of the legs...they look the right length on you so i was curious about the length of the inseam.



I folded the last 2 cm inside. I am very short: 1,59 cm, but my legs are sometimes  as long as people who are 1 head bigger.
The length from crotch to end is 81 cm


----------



## Fee4zy

Here is the Lexy I got yesterday.  Paired with a H&M top that I wear as a dress.  Being short has some advantages.  The only complaint is that the sweater is already pilling under the arms and at the sides.  Is this normal?


----------



## juneping

angelastoel said:


> I folded the last 2 cm inside. I am very short: 1,59 cm, but my legs are sometimes  as long as people who are 1 head bigger.
> The length from crotch to end is 81 cm



ah i c. i think IM pants are all 32 inches long inseam this season. that's nice of  you to have long legs for your height. i thought you were about 165 cm.



Fee4zy said:


> Here is the Lexy I got yesterday.  Paired with a H&M top that I wear as a dress.  Being short has some advantages.  The only complaint is that the sweater is already pilling under the arms and at the sides.  Is this normal?


the material is a little funny...mine piled at the wrist area...i'll have to check the underarm area tonight....
it looks nice on you. congrats again!!


----------



## angelastoel

juneping said:


> ah i c. i think IM pants are all 32 inches long inseam this season. that's nice of  you to have long legs for your height. i thought you were about 165 cm.



Sometimes it nice, like with these pants, but it also means my upper body is very short, so some things just look ridiculously on me, I always need low rise pants or extra layers to make my upper body visually longer.


----------



## chicjean

juneping said:


> love them on you....they look perfect w/ gwen or poppie??...



I wish! If I owned any IM shoes, I totally would


----------



## chicjean

Fee4zy said:


> Here is the Lexy I got yesterday.  Paired with a H&M top that I wear as a dress.  Being short has some advantages.  The only complaint is that the sweater is already pilling under the arms and at the sides.  Is this normal?



Yay, love it!


----------



## Chanel 0407

Yes, mine is pilling too.



Fee4zy said:


> Here is the Lexy I got yesterday. Paired with a H&M top that I wear as a dress. Being short has some advantages. The only complaint is that the sweater is already pilling under the arms and at the sides. Is this normal?


----------



## tonkamama

angelastoel said:


> I sooo hope this jacket will pe in the Flana-Reilly range price wise, because I love it!
> My Navajo pants came in and they fit perfect (a little bit tight in the beginning, but with cord you really need that as is gets a lot roomier when you are wearing it)


Wow...  it looks really nice on you!!  Super chic!!  Congrats!!


----------



## tonkamama

chicjean said:


> If we need any more proof that IM has inconsistent sizing, it's these pants. My Renell's are a 2 and fit perfect, and I checked the measurements in the listing for these over and over and over to make sure they would fit. These are a 0. They fit, but are definitely snug; they were new without tags. I have no trouble getting them on, but if I bend over the snaps around the waist pop open. I've been wearing them around the house since they arrived and they've stretched a bit. I'm hoping the more I wear them they more they'll give. The leather is thick, but sooo buttery soft. I'm normally a true 27 in designer jeans, if that helps at all.
> 
> I think they're the Soan, but I'm not 100%. I wish that IM tags had the names on them!
> 
> PS: Sorry for the puppy photo bomb  It's hard to see the details, too :/


HOT HOT HOT!!  These leather cropped pants are looking stunning on you!!!  

BTW...  your doggie must be a cutie ~ can't see your doggie to clearly in the photo tho.


----------



## tonkamama

Jayne1 said:


> Obviously there is no supply and demand for this jacket if she's not putting it into production.
> 
> Although if there is interest, couldn't she do a plainer version?


Plainer version? I sure do hope so....Let's hope that she comes up those $2K jacket...  ...


----------



## chicjean

tonkamama said:


> HOT HOT HOT!!  These leather cropped pants are looking stunning on you!!!
> 
> BTW...  your doggie must be a cutie ~ can't see your doggie to clearly in the photo tho.



Thanks  

I've been wearing them all day, and they're breaking in quite nicely. I think a 1 would have fit but been a little more slouchy, like on the runway. 

And, yes, I think my dog is pretty cute  She was running to catch a toy.


----------



## birkingal

Fee4zy said:


> Here is the Lexy I got yesterday.  Paired with a H&M top that I wear as a dress.  Being short has some advantages.  The only complaint is that the sweater is already pilling under the arms and at the sides.  Is this normal?



*Fee4zy*, we had a discussion a few weeks ago about this issue. There are a number of us having the same problem where there's pilling under the arms and sides on the Lexy jacket. Mine hasn't worsened (thanks, KirstyDarling!) so I guess I'm just going to shear off the furry bits


----------



## Greentea

^mine is pilling a bit, too but it's not that bad.


----------



## Coreena

marmic said:


> I looked it up again just to double check and the jacket is called the "Waris Jacket" and the price is $5393.  Ouch.


marmic, are they actually going to produce it? is that in USD?


----------



## Coreena

angelastoel said:


> I sooo hope this jacket will pe in the Flana-Reilly range price wise, because I love it!
> My Navajo pants came in and they fit perfect (a little bit tight in the beginning, but with cord you really need that as is gets a lot roomier when you are wearing it)


wow they look fab on you angela! Nice find! You have a great eye for special peices ^^

No, you look so tall angela, must be because of your long legs


----------



## Coreena

chicjean said:


> If we need any more proof that IM has inconsistent sizing, it's these pants. My Renell's are a 2 and fit perfect, and I checked the measurements in the listing for these over and over and over to make sure they would fit. These are a 0. They fit, but are definitely snug; they were new without tags. I have no trouble getting them on, but if I bend over the snaps around the waist pop open. I've been wearing them around the house since they arrived and they've stretched a bit. I'm hoping the more I wear them they more they'll give. The leather is thick, but sooo buttery soft. I'm normally a true 27 in designer jeans, if that helps at all.
> 
> I think they're the Soan, but I'm not 100%. I wish that IM tags had the names on them!
> 
> PS: Sorry for the puppy photo bomb  It's hard to see the details, too :/


wow you are totally rocking those leather pants! What a great fit, they look perfect on you ^^


----------



## Coreena

Fee4zy said:


> Here is the Lexy I got yesterday.  Paired with a H&M top that I wear as a dress.  Being short has some advantages.  The only complaint is that the sweater is already pilling under the arms and at the sides.  Is this normal?


hi fee4zy, congrats on your lexy, its such a nice jacket. Yeah mine is also pilling i think it because of the type of fabic but yeah other then that the jacket so nice and the colour really suits you


----------



## tb-purselover

Coreena said:


> marmic, are they actually going to produce it? is that in USD?



I'm not marmic, obviously, but thougt I would chime to help. Yes, that is USD!!! Crazy expensive, but I am sure someone will pay. Well, I guess someone already did since celebs are already wearing it.


----------



## tonkamama

Fee4zy said:


> Here is the Lexy I got yesterday.  Paired with a H&M top that I wear as a dress.  Being short has some advantages.  The only complaint is that the sweater is already pilling under the arms and at the sides.  Is this normal?


I like how you pairing your new Lexy with the H&M dress and the boots...


----------



## juneping

tb-purselover said:
			
		

> I'm not marmic, obviously, but thougt I would chime to help. Yes, that is USD!!! Crazy expensive, but I am sure someone will pay. Well, I guess someone already did since celebs are already wearing it.



I always wonder celebs got them for free or they could buy much earlier....do u know? I want to know some inside stories...I googled this jacket but nothing...


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> I always wonder celebs got them for free or they could buy much earlier....do u know? I want to know some inside stories...I googled this jacket but nothing...


Celebs get them for free...  sort of the trade off...  Celebs get designer(s) cloths for free and show up in public events doing free advertisement for the designer(s)...  

It is "win win" situation!!


----------



## Jayne1

tonkamama said:


> Celebs get them for free...  sort of the trade off...  Celebs get designer(s) cloths for free and show up in public events doing free advertisement for the designer(s)...
> 
> It is "win win" situation!!


I realize that all designers give away their clothes in exchange for free publicity, but I also remember reading about IM and her disdain for big breasts, big lips and famous women in general, so in some ways I find it odd that she gives away her clothes to well known celebrities.  It seems so contradictory.  

I'll find the article if anyone wants to read it, it's on my computer, somewhere.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

I interned/freelanced at the agency in NY that handled Isabel Marant's PR.  While I didn't work much with that account, I do know our other accounts (Mulberry, MMJ) gifted like crazy to celebs.

BUT... the main reason I came here to post was that I found Isabel Marant Gwen pumps today on sale for $247!!!!  There were two pairs left, both in my size in all black and black/cream.  I got them both.  I couldn't believe it!  Is the difference between the Gwen and Gavas the heel height?  I wish I had the Gavas since I love HIGH heels, but the Gwen's are comfortable and were such a deal I had to grab both!  Are there any other differences between the two styles?


----------



## tb-purselover

tonkamama said:


> Celebs get them for free...  sort of the trade off... * Celebs get designer(s) cloths for free *and show up in public events doing free advertisement for the designer(s)...
> 
> It is "win win" situation!!



Aww man, I wish I was a celeb! LOL!


----------



## juneping

Jayne1 said:


> I realize that all designers give away their clothes in exchange for free publicity, but I also remember reading about IM and her disdain for big breasts, big lips and famous women in general, so in some ways I find it odd that she gives away her clothes to well known celebrities.  It seems so contradictory.
> 
> I'll find the article if anyone wants to read it, it's on my computer, somewhere.



i would love to read the article...



Kitties Are Cute said:


> I interned/freelanced at the agency in NY that handled Isabel Marant's PR.  While I didn't work much with that account, I do know our other accounts (Mulberry, MMJ) gifted like crazy to celebs.
> 
> BUT... the main reason I came here to post was that I found Isabel Marant Gwen pumps today on sale for $247!!!!  There were two pairs left, both in my size in all black and black/cream.  I got them both.  I couldn't believe it!  Is the difference between the Gwen and Gavas the heel height?  I wish I had the Gavas since I love HIGH heels, but the Gwen's are comfortable and were such a deal I had to grab both!  Are there any other differences between the two styles?



where did you get them?? i am so curious....and congrats!!
gwen is the lower heel version.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

juneping said:


> i would love to read the article...
> 
> 
> 
> where did you get them?? i am so curious....and congrats!!
> gwen is the lower heel version.



I got them at a store called Traffic at the Beverly Center here in LA.  I almost walked by it, thinking it was one of those tacky clubwear stores, but stopped when I saw the sign that said "VIVIENNE WESTWOOD ISABEL MARANT" etc, and was so excited to find both pairs on sale!


----------



## tonkamama

Kitties Are Cute said:


> I got them at a store called Traffic at the Beverly Center here in LA.  I almost walked by it, thinking it was one of those tacky clubwear stores, but stopped when I saw the sign that said "VIVIENNE WESTWOOD ISABEL MARANT" etc, and was so excited to find both pairs on sale!


Congrats...  lucky girl!!  Pls post picture...


----------



## tonkamama

Jayne1 said:


> I realize that all designers give away their clothes in exchange for free publicity, but I also remember reading about IM and her disdain for big breasts, big lips and famous women in general, so in some ways I find it odd that she gives away her clothes to well known celebrities.  It seems so contradictory.
> 
> I'll find the article if anyone wants to read it, it's on my computer, somewhere.


Designers will choose and offer Celebs that best match with their clothing line ... Elin Kling sure is a perfect candidate presenting IM clothing line.  Ms. Kling is a beautiful and well known successful blogger and fashion-editor.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

tonkamama said:


> Congrats...  lucky girl!!  Pls post picture...



Definitely will when boyfriend is not here... he only knows I bought one pair (:giggles


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

tonkamama said:


> Designers will choose and offer Celebs that best match with their clothing line ... Elin Kling sure is a perfect candidate presenting IM clothing line.  Ms. Kling is a beautiful and well known successful blogger and fashion-editor.



I agree.  WhoWhatWear also did a story on her the other day.  She kind of has a sour look on her face in the pictures, but she pulls everything off so well. 

http://www.whowhatwear.com/website/full-article/style-stalker-elin-kling/


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

juneping said:


> i would love to read the article...
> 
> 
> 
> where did you get them?? i am so curious....and congrats!!
> gwen is the lower heel version.




Also checked on your blog juneping, love it!  So jealous of all your Isabel Marant collection and other items (the snake print Zara pants)! I'm sure they're posted in this thread too, but I haven't gone through it all yet!


----------



## tonkamama

*Kitties Are Cute ~* I totally understand...  

Once upon a time... BF asked "When did you get another IM jacket? How come I never seen you wearing it before?" (BF)... 

Tonkamama replied "oh it was a long time ago ( and pause for few seconds)...this is not the 1st time I wore this jacket" softly spoken with an innocent smile :kiss:  ....  

BF finally figured it all out (two weeks later)...that I was telling the truth, of course the 1st time was when I tried on the jacket in the department dressing room!!!  :giggles:





Kitties Are Cute said:


> Definitely will when boyfriend is not here... he only knows I bought one pair (:giggles


----------



## Coreena

I love the cropped pants and the military jacket, its quite special. Really cant wait for IM SS 12 to start filling the stores  Think im in big trouble tho 



tonkamama said:


> *Coreena ~* I am "hoping" to get the RO shearling jacket as I find RO fits me really well as I have really skinny arms and I always have problem with regular leather jackets sleeves are being too big/loose on me.
> 
> Speaking about IM SS 12, I want those cropped pants & the military jacket!!


----------



## Coreena

Yes crazy, I feel like Im being robbed with all the price hikes. Including this season's IM collection. Just basic knits were around $600 last year I only paid $350! 

I doubt she bought it, 100% certain IM gave it to her for free! Im so jealous!




tb-purselover said:


> I'm not marmic, obviously, but thougt I would chime to help. Yes, that is USD!!! Crazy expensive, but I am sure someone will pay. Well, I guess someone already did since celebs are already wearing it.


----------



## Coreena

Kitties Are Cute said:


> I got them at a store called Traffic at the Beverly Center here in LA.  I almost walked by it, thinking it was one of those tacky clubwear stores, but stopped when I saw the sign that said "VIVIENNE WESTWOOD ISABEL MARANT" etc, and was so excited to find both pairs on sale!


what a steal! wish i lived in LA


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

tonkamama said:


> *Kitties Are Cute ~* I totally understand...
> 
> Once upon a time... BF asked "When did you get another IM jacket? How come I never seen you wearing it before?" (BF)...
> 
> Tonkamama replied "oh it was a long time ago ( and pause for few seconds)...this is not the 1st time I wore this jacket" softly spoken with an innocent smile :kiss:  ....
> 
> BF finally figured it all out (two weeks later)...that I was telling the truth, of course the 1st time was when I tried on the jacket in the department dressing room!!!  :giggles:



Haha, well you probably don't have reason to feel guilty!  I'm not working right now (interning unpaid) and I really shouldn't be buying them.  But at about 70% off I couldn't resist.  Such a deal!  If I was making money though, I wouldn't care about showing off my purchases!


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Coreena said:


> what a steal! wish i lived in LA



I know!  I wish they were the gava because I love me the highest heel, but hey what can you do?  Is anywhere still selling the Gava pumps??


----------



## Jaded81

Oh wow, what a steal! Congrats!




Kitties Are Cute said:


> I interned/freelanced at the agency in NY that handled Isabel Marant's PR.  While I didn't work much with that account, I do know our other accounts (Mulberry, MMJ) gifted like crazy to celebs.
> 
> BUT... the main reason I came here to post was that I found Isabel Marant Gwen pumps today on sale for $247!!!!  There were two pairs left, both in my size in all black and black/cream.  I got them both.  I couldn't believe it!  Is the difference between the Gwen and Gavas the heel height?  I wish I had the Gavas since I love HIGH heels, but the Gwen's are comfortable and were such a deal I had to grab both!  Are there any other differences between the two styles?


----------



## Jaded81

Yeap these are the Soan. They look great on you! Looks like I will never be able to get the Soan as I am a size 24 in jeans and they will be too big for me!




chicjean said:


> If we need any more proof that IM has inconsistent sizing, it's these pants. My Renell's are a 2 and fit perfect, and I checked the measurements in the listing for these over and over and over to make sure they would fit. These are a 0. They fit, but are definitely snug; they were new without tags. I have no trouble getting them on, but if I bend over the snaps around the waist pop open. I've been wearing them around the house since they arrived and they've stretched a bit. I'm hoping the more I wear them they more they'll give. The leather is thick, but sooo buttery soft. I'm normally a true 27 in designer jeans, if that helps at all.
> 
> I think they're the Soan, but I'm not 100%. I wish that IM tags had the names on them!
> 
> PS: Sorry for the puppy photo bomb  It's hard to see the details, too :/


----------



## Jaded81

Looks lovely on you!




Fee4zy said:


> Here is the Lexy I got yesterday.  Paired with a H&M top that I wear as a dress.  Being short has some advantages.  The only complaint is that the sweater is already pilling under the arms and at the sides.  Is this normal?


----------



## Jaded81

Great to hear that it fits well! It looks great on you!




angelastoel said:


> I sooo hope this jacket will pe in the Flana-Reilly range price wise, because I love it!
> My Navajo pants came in and they fit perfect (a little bit tight in the beginning, but with cord you really need that as is gets a lot roomier when you are wearing it)


----------



## chicjean

Coreena said:
			
		

> wow you are totally rocking those leather pants! What a great fit, they look perfect on you ^^



Thank you!! :flower:


----------



## chicjean

Jaded81 said:
			
		

> Yeap these are the Soan. They look great on you! Looks like I will never be able to get the Soan as I am a size 24 in jeans and they will be too big for me!



Thank you! 

That's kinda what I was thinking. I think you could totally rock a pair! I think if I had bought a 1 or 2, they would have fit, just been more slouchy like on the runway. Personally, I prefer a slightly more fitted pant on myself.


----------



## chicjean

Kitties Are Cute said:
			
		

> I got them at a store called Traffic at the Beverly Center here in LA.  I almost walked by it, thinking it was one of those tacky clubwear stores, but stopped when I saw the sign that said "VIVIENNE WESTWOOD ISABEL MARANT" etc, and was so excited to find both pairs on sale!



SCORE!!!  

Would love to see mods! I always walk past that store when I'm at the Bev Center... I'll need to give it a second chance now 

I'm with you on the boyfriend front, too. Sometimes boys just don't understand necessary expenses


----------



## juneping

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Also checked on your blog juneping, love it!  So jealous of all your Isabel Marant collection and other items (the snake print Zara pants)! I'm sure they're posted in this thread too, but I haven't gone through it all yet!



oh...lucky you!! what a steal you got there. 
and thanks for the compliments!!


----------



## juneping

got this IM lurex on ebay for 1/3 of the orig price...


----------



## Jayne1

Kitties Are Cute said:


> I got them at a store called Traffic at the Beverly Center here in LA.  I almost walked by it, thinking it was one of those tacky clubwear stores, but stopped when I saw the sign that said "VIVIENNE WESTWOOD ISABEL MARANT" etc, and was so excited to find both pairs on sale!


I always read how IM is so careful with who she sells through.  Some on-line sties can't even list prices, etc.... and now you say IM can also be found at a tacky looking clubwear store?

I remember a few years ago, she wouldn't sell outside France.

I wonder if more stores where I live carry IM... 


tonkamama said:


> *Kitties Are Cute ~* I totally understand...
> 
> Once upon a time... BF asked "When did you get another IM jacket? How come I never seen you wearing it before?" (BF)...
> 
> Tonkamama replied "oh it was a long time ago ( and pause for few seconds)...this is not the 1st time I wore this jacket" softly spoken with an innocent smile :kiss:  ....
> 
> BF finally figured it all out (two weeks later)...that I was telling the truth, of course the 1st time was when I tried on the jacket in the department dressing room!!!  :giggles:


I do the same thing with my husband... he always sees through me though.


----------



## Jayne1

juneping said:


> got this IM lurex on ebay for 1/3 of the orig price...


You wear her stuff so well.  I always check out your blog!


----------



## chicjean

juneping said:
			
		

> got this IM lurex on ebay for 1/3 of the orig price...



Gorgeous!


----------



## Fee4zy

tonkamama said:


> I like how you pairing your new Lexy with the H&M dress and the boots...



Thanks! H&M opened it's first store in Utah yesterday and I couldn't go, so I paid homage by wearing one of the few items that I have from there.  Somehow I find lots there for my kids, but not so much for me.


----------



## jellybebe

juneping said:


> got this IM lurex on ebay for 1/3 of the orig price...



Amazing outfit! I especially love the skirt.


----------



## jellybebe

angelastoel said:


> Sometimes it nice, like with these pants, but it also means my upper body is very short, so some things just look ridiculously on me, I always need low rise pants or extra layers to make my upper body visually longer.



I am exactly the same way! Long legs, super short upper body. Drop-waist dresses, low-rise pants and long tops are my best friends.You always look incredible so you are obviously doing something right!


----------



## juneping

Jayne1 said:


> You wear her stuff so well.  I always check out your blog!





chicjean said:


> Gorgeous!





jellybebe said:


> Amazing outfit! I especially love the skirt.



thank you ladies!!


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Jayne1 said:


> I always read how IM is so careful with who she sells through.  Some on-line sties can't even list prices, etc.... and now you say IM can also be found at a tacky looking clubwear store?
> 
> I remember a few years ago, she wouldn't sell outside France.
> 
> I wonder if more stores where I live carry IM...



Oh!  No, I THOUGHT the store was a tacky clubwear store, just judging by the name.  It actually isn't.  They carried Isabel Marant, Etoile, Vivienne Westwood, Alexander Wang, etc.


----------



## Chanel 0407

Does anyone know what the Billy top looks like from 2010?  I have located one but they can't take a photo right now.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

chicjean said:


> SCORE!!!
> 
> Would love to see mods! I always walk past that store when I'm at the Bev Center... I'll need to give it a second chance now
> 
> I'm with you on the boyfriend front, too. Sometimes boys just don't understand necessary expenses



Definitely will on one of these weekdays (I'm at his place)!  I didn't see much else on sale at the store, but they do have a good Isabel selection!


----------



## chicjean

Chanel 0407 said:


> Does anyone know what the Billy top looks like from 2010?  I have located one but they can't take a photo right now.



Is it this? 

http://www.mytheresa.com/us_en/billy-top.html?quid=61029863468S1086032T&gkid=396133167

Never seen it before, but googled it  Let me know if I'm right...


----------



## Chanel 0407

Yes, thats it.  I decided not to get it after seeing the pic.  I have a larger chest and didn't think it would be a good idea with all the ruffles.




chicjean said:


> Is it this?
> 
> http://www.mytheresa.com/us_en/billy-top.html?quid=61029863468S1086032T&gkid=396133167
> 
> Never seen it before, but googled it  Let me know if I'm right...


----------



## chicjean

Chanel 0407 said:


> Yes, thats it.  I decided not to get it after seeing the pic.  I have a larger chest and didn't think it would be a good idea with all the ruffles.



I'm with you. I stay away from ruffles and anything that accentuates my chest as best I can!


----------



## mercer

Is the Xavier coat an outdoor coat?  Or is it more of a jacket to wear indoors?  It's hard to tell from the pictures.
thanks!


----------



## tonkamama

mercer said:


> Is the Xavier coat an outdoor coat?  Or is it more of a jacket to wear indoors?  It's hard to tell from the pictures.
> thanks!


It's outdoor coat. It's over size so that you can layer with sweaters.


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> got this IM lurex on ebay for 1/3 of the orig price...


Love your skirt! I also prefer the length... So chic!


----------



## flower71

OMG, I don't know where to start but all i can say that I can't take a few days off TPF and this thread is just rushing sooo fast, can't keep track...Congrats to all you fab ladies rockin IM...More mod pics please, makes me drool a bit more! Thanks *chicjean* and *juneping* for the pics, as usual, looking great! juneping, I know that the lurex skirt was def out of my range, I had no idea how to style it without looking as if going to the disco party (way back in those days...do I sound OLD???)
angela, I loooove the renells in white and I nearly snatched one in corduroy but, no I am meant to be on my ban?
OK, I don't think it counts that I actually was out of town this weekend and found a coat just hanging there waiting for me to grab it
I just got in, so NO pics at this time but I don't know if you remember me going on about a coat a month or two back, then I thought against it because of the itchy bit about it...then they were out of stock etc...Any guesses??


----------



## chicjean

^ Hey thank you!!

I remember you talking about that coat, but I don't remember which one it was. I want to say the Fred, but I'm probably wrong. Regardless, congrats on finding it!!!


----------



## mercer

thank you!



tonkamama said:


> It's outdoor coat. It's over size so that you can layer with sweaters.


----------



## oatmella

I was wondering if anyone could help me with the Anui sweater?  I am wondering if it looks more white/cream or yellow/cream in person - it looks a lot more yellow in the net-a-porter photos than on some other sites:

http://www.net-a-porter.com/am/product/170866

http://shopmrsh.com/products/Isabel_Marant/Anui_Pull/

Or are these sweaters two different colors?  lol.  I wonder if the sizing runs the same as the version they had for spring.
Thanks for your help


----------



## juneping

*tonka, flower:*

thank you ladies!!


----------



## tonkamama

flower71 said:


> OMG, I don't know where to start but all i can say that I can't take a few days off TPF and this thread is just rushing sooo fast, can't keep track...Congrats to all you fab ladies rockin IM...More mod pics please, makes me drool a bit more! Thanks *chicjean* and *juneping* for the pics, as usual, looking great! juneping, I know that the lurex skirt was def out of my range, I had no idea how to style it without looking as if going to the disco party (way back in those days...do I sound OLD???)
> angela, I loooove the renells in white and I nearly snatched one in corduroy but, no I am meant to be on my ban?
> OK, I don't think it counts that I actually was out of town this weekend and found a coat just hanging there waiting for me to grab it
> I just got in, so NO pics at this time but I don't know if you remember me going on about a coat a month or two back, then I thought against it because of the itchy bit about it...then they were out of stock etc...Any guesses??


*flower71 ~*  This is going to be difficult on me... there are so many beautiful IM coats that I wanted take them home (but can't..).....  I have to give up guessing as I can see you fit into any one of those beautiful coats and rocking them like runway model!!  I'll be waiting for your mod picture soon...:snack:


----------



## tonkamama

oatmella said:


> I was wondering if anyone could help me with the Anui sweater?  I am wondering if it looks more white/cream or yellow/cream in person - it looks a lot more yellow in the net-a-porter photos than on some other sites:
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/am/product/170866
> 
> http://shopmrsh.com/products/Isabel_Marant/Anui_Pull/
> 
> Or are these sweaters two different colors?  lol.  I wonder if the sizing runs the same as the version they had for spring.
> Thanks for your help


*oatmella ~* I just tried on the sweater the other day @ Barneys...  from my memory, I recalled NAP is showing the color closest to real thing (more yellow/cream).  I would say it is TTS for sweater fitting.  I don't know about the Spring sizing so maybe others can comment on this...  HTH.


----------



## deango

This post may be out of topic, but I hope it'll fit here stylewise
There are many beautiful jackets from the Theyskens' Theory Spring 2012 collection that I think many in this thread will like...


----------



## oatmella

tonkamama said:


> *oatmella ~* I just tried on the sweater the other day @ Barneys...  from my memory, I recalled NAP is showing the color closest to real thing (more yellow/cream).  I would say it is TTS for sweater fitting.  I don't know about the Spring sizing so maybe others can comment on this...  HTH.



Thanks for the help, tonkamama  I think I will order it in my usual size from NAP.  I'm not sure it will still be around when it comes to markdowns - it is already sold out in two sizes!


----------



## tonkamama

deango said:


> This post may be out of topic, but I hope it'll fit here stylewise
> There are many beautiful jackets from the Theyskens' Theory Spring 2012 collection that I think many in this thread will like...


*deango ~* you can read our mind...  you must be a professional stylist!!  These are all stunning!!  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## flower71

tonkamama said:


> *flower71 ~*  This is going to be difficult on me... there are so many beautiful IM coats that I wanted take them home (but can't..).....  I have to give up guessing as I can see you fit into any one of those beautiful coats and rocking them like runway model!!  I'll be waiting for your mod picture soon...:snack:


You sure are a darling! Anyway, of course there are sooo many coats that you've been eyeing, fortunately for me, not attracted to the fur. 
I will post shortly my new coat...sooo happy!


----------



## flower71

deango said:


> This post may be out of topic, but I hope it'll fit here stylewise
> There are many beautiful jackets from the Theyskens' Theory Spring 2012 collection that I think many in this thread will like...


Never OT, we can imagine styling all of these with a bit of IM. Those bouclé coats/cardis could be an alternative to my Chanel lust...very helpful budget wise too!


----------



## flower71

chicjean said:


> ^ Hey thank you!!
> 
> I remember you talking about that coat, but I don't remember which one it was. I want to say the Fred, but I'm probably wrong. Regardless, congrats on finding it!!!


You are sooo right! The Fred is *another* jacket I have been wishing for and I guess i am hopeless when it comes to ban!!
So I guess that makes 2 IM...a jacket...and a coat


----------



## Amsterdam

I have news about the jacket that Elin Kling wore during the Versace for H&M show.
I contacted a store that stocks IM for information about the jacket and this is the reply:

The vest on the Photo is a limited edition. The shop has ordered the model without sleeves.

Otherwise you can contact the Isabel Marant shops in Paris. This items will be in the shops in the month of march 2012.

The name of the vest is WARIS  2.989

The name of the vest without sleeves is WOLF  2.215


Hope this helps, personally I find it too overpriced..:cry:


----------



## chicjean

flower71 said:


> You are sooo right! The Fred is *another* jacket I have been wishing for and I guess i am hopeless when it comes to ban!!
> So I guess that makes 2 IM...a jacket...and a coat



Wait, so you got two???


----------



## juneping

Amsterdam said:


> I have news about the jacket that Elin Kling wore during the Versace for H&M show.
> I contacted a store that stocks IM for information about the jacket and this is the reply:
> 
> The vest on the Photo is a limited edition. The shop has ordered the model without sleeves.
> 
> Otherwise you can contact the Isabel Marant shops in Paris. This items will be in the shops in the month of march 2012.
> 
> The name of the vest is WARIS  2.989
> 
> The name of the vest without sleeves is WOLF  2.215
> 
> 
> Hope this helps, personally I find it too overpriced..:cry:



so the jacket is about 4K USD....



chicjean said:


> Wait, so you got two???



oh...so *flower.*.did you get both??


----------



## Jayne1

deango said:


> This post may be out of topic, but I hope it'll fit here stylewise
> There are many beautiful jackets from the Theyskens' Theory Spring 2012 collection that I think many in this thread will like...


You're right!  They're fabulous!


----------



## angelastoel

Amsterdam said:


> I have news about the jacket that Elin Kling wore during the Versace for H&M show.
> I contacted a store that stocks IM for information about the jacket and this is the reply:
> 
> The vest on the Photo is a limited edition. The shop has ordered the model without sleeves.
> 
> Otherwise you can contact the Isabel Marant shops in Paris. This items will be in the shops in the month of march 2012.
> 
> The name of the vest is WARIS  2.989
> 
> The name of the vest without sleeves is WOLF  2.215
> 
> 
> Hope this helps, personally I find it too overpriced..:cry:



I saw this information in a pre-reservation list. I wonder how many jackets will hit the stores, because the Reilly, which was a lot cheaper didn't fly out of the stores and even some reached the sale, so maybe if stores buy too many they will go on sale. And maybe with 50 % off.... I will reconsider....


----------



## Amsterdam

angelastoel said:


> I saw this information in a pre-reservation list. I wonder how many jackets will hit the stores, because the Reilly, which was a lot cheaper didn't fly out of the stores and even some reached the sale, so maybe if stores buy too many they will go on sale. And maybe with 50 % off.... I will reconsider....



The person I bought my Reilly from got it with 70% off in the sale.

I'm hoping to find the Waris in the summer sale '12 for 50-70% off, because there is no way I'm paying the full amount. 
I don't understand why the Waris has to be so expensive, it's not even made of leather or fur


----------



## flower71

chicjean said:


> Wait, so you got two???


...Busy day today, sorry couldn't post any pic. I'll make it up tomorrow, promise!


----------



## juneping

Amsterdam said:


> The person I bought my Reilly from got it with 70% off in the sale.
> 
> I'm hoping to find the Waris in the summer sale '12 for 50-70% off, because there is no way I'm paying the full amount.
> I don't understand why the Waris has to be so expensive, it's not even made of leather or fur


oh you lucky girl...70% off...
i was told most IM jackets fly off the shelves.....i just got to know IM...and tho it's kind of true but good deals seem possible. i hope you'll get one. i want the long sleeves version..in my dreams..


----------



## Amsterdam

*juneping* - I'm thinking of buying a similar lurex skirt, but I'm quite
tall and I'm worried about it being too short for me.
May I ask how tall you are?


----------



## juneping

Amsterdam said:


> *juneping* - I'm thinking of buying a similar lurex skirt, but I'm quite
> tall and I'm worried about it being too short for me.
> May I ask how tall you are?



there are two versions, the length of the skirt was 19 inches. mine is the longer one. i just shortened it this weekend by myself to 16"...which looked just about the way it was in my picture. (i tucked the skirt at the waist so it didn't look too long) i am 5'7"...170cm.


----------



## Jayne1

I need markdowns... I'm getting antsy waiting for markdowns...


----------



## am2022

so many pages of catching up to do...
hello lovely IM ladies..
Still on semi business trip/ vacation .
wanted to share my old and trustworthy hayworth action pics.. while out and about with my family!


----------



## am2022

and another one!


----------



## juneping

*ana,
*
that's a group of attractive women there


----------



## am2022

thanks june..

the 2 young ones in front are my nieces... i was so surprised to see how grown up they look now... still remember them running around the house barefoot without a care in the world.. and now they are in dresses and heels and telling me about boys....  how time flies



juneping said:


> *ana,*
> 
> that's a group of attractive women there


----------



## mercer

Super pretty ladies!



amacasa said:


> so many pages of catching up to do...
> hello lovely IM ladies..
> Still on semi business trip/ vacation .
> wanted to share my old and trustworthy hayworth action pics.. while out and about with my family!


----------



## tonkamama

Amsterdam said:


> The vest on the Photo is a limited edition. The shop has ordered the model without sleeves.
> 
> Otherwise you can contact the Isabel Marant shops in Paris. This items will be in the shops in the month of march 2012.
> 
> The name of the vest is WARIS &#8364; 2.989
> 
> The name of the vest without sleeves is WOLF &#8364; 2.215
> 
> 
> Hope this helps, personally I find it too overpriced..:cry:


*Thank you Amsterdam!!  You are a sweetheart!!*  $4K for a vest...  that is not bad ...(Opps... my heart is sinking as I am typing:cry:...).  Really hope my local boutiques and Barneys will carry the vest...  so at least I can get to try it on, take a snap shot...and


----------



## tonkamama

amacasa said:


> and another one!


*amacasa ~* Glad you had a great time!!  You beautiful girls look fab!! Even better... cus you are on your semi business trip/ vacation !!


----------



## tonkamama

Jayne1 said:


> I need markdowns... I'm getting antsy waiting for markdowns...


*Jayne1 ~* I couldn't wait either...I did a little pre-shopping over the past weekend...now I am hoping badly that I can get at least few pieces when they put on sales ... oh and my HL and RO!


----------



## chicjean

Jayne1 said:


> I need markdowns... I'm getting antsy waiting for markdowns...



I'm with you!! I have ShopStyle sale alerts set up and I check them like a maniac every day!


----------



## chicjean

amacasa said:


> so many pages of catching up to do...
> hello lovely IM ladies..
> Still on semi business trip/ vacation .
> wanted to share my old and trustworthy hayworth action pics.. while out and about with my family!



You all look gorgeous!


----------



## Jaded81

You look gorgeous in your dress and good looks def runs in the family!!! 




amacasa said:


> so many pages of catching up to do...
> hello lovely IM ladies..
> Still on semi business trip/ vacation .
> wanted to share my old and trustworthy hayworth action pics.. while out and about with my family!


----------



## Jaded81

What a great find! And it looks great on you!! Btw, do you think it is possible to shorten the skirt by the waistband (since it is really thick)?




juneping said:


> there are two versions, the length of the skirt was 19 inches. mine is the longer one. i just shortened it this weekend by myself to 16"...which looked just about the way it was in my picture. (i tucked the skirt at the waist so it didn't look too long) i am 5'7"...170cm.


----------



## flower71

amacasa said:


>


You seem to be having a great time, lucky you!
Can't wait to see you back on here, I have been bad again...
BTW, lovely nieces, good genes in your family. Besos


----------



## juneping

Jaded81 said:
			
		

> What a great find! And it looks great on you!! Btw, do you think it is possible to shorten the skirt by the waistband (since it is really thick)?



Personally I wouldn't. The selling point is the thick waist band which gives a nice not so flare volume...and shortening it at the bottom is so much easier as well.


----------



## juneping

my doogi dress...


----------



## oatmella

juneping said:


> my doogi dress...



This dress looks very pretty on you, June


----------



## oatmella

I found the sweater I've been looking for on Ebay France!  But the seller said she won't mail to the US .  Guess I have to keep looking ... 
I have the red/blue/white one and it is my favorite sweater ever.  Does anyone know if there will be a similar style for Spring?  I have been thinking about the winter version (though my size already sold out on NAP), but not sure if I'd get a lot of wear out of it - it doesn't get super cold here.

http://cgi.ebay.fr/PULL-IRLANDAIS-I...our_femmes&hash=item5890b9fb6e#ht_1302wt_1398


----------



## MissCouturable

hey guys. i have a chance to buy the Isabel marant Lapaz jacket... What do you guys think? Is it a very hard jacket to find? Should I take the plunge? Im not that familiar with Isabel marant so I could really use some advice.


----------



## juneping

oatmella said:


> This dress looks very pretty on you, June


thanks!!



oatmella said:


> I found the sweater I've been looking for on Ebay France!  But the seller said she won't mail to the US .  Guess I have to keep looking ...
> I have the red/blue/white one and it is my favorite sweater ever.  Does anyone know if there will be a similar style for Spring?  I have been thinking about the winter version (though my size already sold out on NAP), but not sure if I'd get a lot of wear out of it - it doesn't get super cold here.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.fr/PULL-IRLANDAIS-I...our_femmes&hash=item5890b9fb6e#ht_1302wt_1398



i saw the ecru ritchi sold for 255 USD last week. i wanted it so bad but i didn't do anything. you can wait i think....have you thought about mendy? it's very versatile.



MissCouturable said:


> hey guys. i have a chance to buy the Isabel marant Lapaz jacket... What do you guys think? Is it a very hard jacket to find? Should I take the plunge? Im not that familiar with Isabel marant so I could really use some advice.


oh i think it's one of the hot item...personally i like the blue one better. not a fan of the vertical stripes...do you love it??


----------



## mercer

You are such an inspiration to me- you look fabulous!



juneping said:


> my doogi dress...


----------



## chicjean

juneping said:


> my doogi dress...



Looking amazing! I LOVE your vest, too!!!


----------



## chicjean

MissCouturable said:


> hey guys. i have a chance to buy the Isabel marant Lapaz jacket... What do you guys think? Is it a very hard jacket to find? Should I take the plunge? Im not that familiar with Isabel marant so I could really use some advice.



Personally. I LOOOOOVE it, but if you're having mixed feelings, sometimes its better to pass. Would you wear it? Is it worth the price for how much you'd wear it? If it's not love, it's not worth it!

Let us know what you decide


----------



## MissCouturable

Well what would be a good price for it? I hope Im not getting a bad deal..


----------



## angelastoel

MissCouturable said:


> hey guys. i have a chance to buy the Isabel marant Lapaz jacket... What do you guys think? Is it a very hard jacket to find? Should I take the plunge? Im not that familiar with Isabel marant so I could really use some advice.



it is hard to find, if the price is nice I would get it and if you have regrets you will probably will be able to sell it for even more


----------



## MissCouturable

the difficult part about the decision is Im trying to decide whether to get the jordan or get this one...


----------



## juneping

MissCouturable said:


> the difficult part about the decision is Im trying to decide whether to get the jordan or get this one...



which one you like better?


----------



## juneping

mercer said:


> You are such an inspiration to me- you look fabulous!





chicjean said:


> Looking amazing! I LOVE your vest, too!!!



thank you ladies!!


----------



## MissCouturable

I really like both. I was set on the jordan because I thought I would never find any of the old jackets. Now I have no idea what to do..


----------



## juneping

MissCouturable said:


> I really like both. I was set on the jordan because I thought I would never find any of the old jackets. Now I have no idea what to do..



then get your original love - the old jacket.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Here are my new Gwen pumps that I got on super duper sale!  Please disregard my thighs and poor quality photo!


----------



## juneping

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Here are my new Gwen pumps that I got on super duper sale!  Please disregard my thighs and poor quality photo!



wow...some nice legs you got there...


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

juneping said:


> wow...some nice legs you got there...



Haha thanks, but they're my least favorite feature.  I do love the shoes though and I feel like you have to show some leg to really show these off!  That, or cropped pants!


----------



## Jayne1

oatmella said:


> I found the sweater I've been looking for on Ebay France!  But the seller said she won't mail to the US .  Guess I have to keep looking ...
> I have the red/blue/white one and it is my favorite sweater ever.  Does anyone know if there will be a similar style for Spring?  I have been thinking about the winter version (though my size already sold out on NAP), but not sure if I'd get a lot of wear out of it - it doesn't get super cold here.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.fr/PULL-IRLANDAIS-I...our_femmes&hash=item5890b9fb6e#ht_1302wt_1398


I really dislike when a seller doesn't photograph the item for themselves... 

I don't mind when they use runway pictures, it identifies the garment immediately... but she should still add some of her own photos, so the buyer can see what she's getting.

That don't answer your question, it's just a pet peeve of mine.


----------



## Jayne1

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Here are my new Gwen pumps that I got on super duper sale!  Please disregard my thighs and poor quality photo!


Your legs!!


----------



## chicjean

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Here are my new Gwen pumps that I got on super duper sale!  Please disregard my thighs and poor quality photo!



Adore these! No stressing about your legs! They're gorgeous, too


----------



## chicjean

Jayne1 said:


> I really dislike when a seller doesn't photograph the item for themselves...
> 
> I don't mind when they use runway pictures, it identifies the garment immediately... but she should still add some of her own photos, so the buyer can see what she's getting.
> 
> That don't answer your question, it's just a pet peeve of mine.



I'm with you! HUGE peeve of mine!


----------



## oatmella

Jayne1 said:


> I really dislike when a seller doesn't photograph the item for themselves...
> 
> I don't mind when they use runway pictures, it identifies the garment immediately... but she should still add some of her own photos, so the buyer can see what she's getting.
> 
> That don't answer your question, it's just a pet peeve of mine.



I know what you mean - a bit annoying.  I guess she wants to email them to you instead - maybe save the small fees of adding more pics on ebay?
250 euros seems a bit much for a 'used' sweater anyways - rather get a brand new one!  I think I'll just wait for the spring IM sweaters ...


----------



## mercer

Did anyone else snip the shoulder pads out of their lexy jacket?  I just got mine and I'm thinking about snippin' 'em out.  I'm an old and have too many bad memories of the 80s!


----------



## Jayne1

oatmella said:


> I know what you mean - a bit annoying.  I guess she wants to email them to you instead - maybe save the small fees of adding more pics on ebay?
> 250 euros seems a bit much for a 'used' sweater anyways - rather get a brand new one!  I think I'll just wait for the spring IM sweaters ...


I load my own pictures, we don't have to use ebay to add pictures...


----------



## Jayne1

mercer said:


> Did anyone else snip the shoulder pads out of their lexy jacket?  I just got mine and I'm thinking about snippin' 'em out.  I'm an old and have too many bad memories of the 80s!



That's what I loved about those '80s jackets.  Not the crazy, theatrical shoulder pads that some designers used... but just the general use of a good strong shoulder.


----------



## juneping

mercer said:


> Did anyone else snip the shoulder pads out of their lexy jacket?  I just got mine and I'm thinking about snippin' 'em out.  I'm an old and have too many bad memories of the 80s!



i would keep them...not very strong, just about right.


----------



## sin vergüenza

mercer said:


> Did anyone else snip the shoulder pads out of their lexy jacket? I just got mine and I'm thinking about snippin' 'em out. I'm an old and have too many bad memories of the 80s!


 
I was thinking to do the exact same thing. It so reminds me of the 80's, too, but sometimes snipping out the shoulder pads creates an empty "pocket" of fabric on the shoulder. I'm afraid of ending up with that.

Anybody?


----------



## tonkamama

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Here are my new Gwen pumps that I got on super duper sale!  Please disregard my thighs and poor quality photo!


Wow...You did the right thing by getting both pairs!!    They making you legs even more sexier!!!


----------



## tonkamama

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Haha thanks, but they're my least favorite feature.  I do love the shoes though and I feel like you have to show some leg to really show these off!  That, or cropped pants!


Kitties...  you must (if you haven't yet) get a pair of IM cropped pants...


----------



## tonkamama

mercer said:


> Did anyone else snip the shoulder pads out of their lexy jacket?  I just got mine and I'm thinking about snippin' 'em out.  I'm an old and have too many bad memories of the 80s!


*mercer ~ *I know exactly what you are talking about...the 80's shoulders...  I think Angel and some of the ladies here took out the shoulder pads.  Certainly you can do that.


----------



## tonkamama

Ladies...  there is one seller I believe openly selling fakes on the Bay.  Seller is selling all current styles with multi pieces at 1/3 off....    I feel sad that the buyers are thinking that they are getting a deal!  

She stated the following in her listing...  notice anything wrong?  She only said it was new but did not mention "authentic"...  one buyer even gave her positive and quoted it was authentic...   
"Bid with confidence. *All merchandise is new and never worn from our lifestyle fashion boutique"*


----------



## Jayne1

tonkamama said:


> Ladies...  there is one seller I believe openly selling fakes on the Bay.  Seller is selling all current styles with multi pieces at 1/3 off....    I feel sad that the buyers are thinking that they are getting a deal!
> 
> She stated the following in her listing...  notice anything wrong?  She only said it was new but did not mention "authentic"...  one buyer even gave her positive and quoted it was authentic...
> "Bid with confidence. *All merchandise is new and never worn from our lifestyle fashion boutique"*


Can you post a link?


----------



## tonkamama

Jayne1 said:


> Can you post a link?


Here is the link to the seller...  not only selling fakes, also they used legit website La Garqonne's modeling pictures.  

http://myworld.ebay.com/fabfabric/?_trksid=p4340.l2559


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:
			
		

> Here is the link to the seller...  not only selling fakes, also they used legit website La Garqonne's modeling pictures.
> 
> http://myworld.ebay.com/fabfabric/?_trksid=p4340.l2559



How do you know it's fake?? B/c she didn't say authentic??


----------



## angelastoel

tonkamama said:


> *mercer ~ *I know exactly what you are talking about...the 80's shoulders...  I think Angel and some of the ladies here took out the shoulder pads.  Certainly you can do that.



I made the flana shoulder pads smaller, but I think the lexy shoulder pads are just perfect!

And I also found Renells for only 195 euro!!! A woman bought them but they were to small and wanted to get rid of them asap, so my wait for the Renells paid off, now I have black and white aztec pants!!! And I am so happy with the "fit" feedback, because everybody told me the pants were quite wide at the hips and tght at the legs and I think I wouldn't dare to buy a size 1 if I didn't know that. It's a tad tight but when worn in probably perfect!
can't wait to wear my beauty (and some other nice things that are on my way...)


----------



## angelastoel

yaaay! my other items (also very good priced) came in:
- khaki franklin boots (new with box dustbags and extra heels) 200 euro
- Ritchie sweather in cream 85 euro
I really had a lucky week last week..
(and one more goodie on the way...)


----------



## Jaded81

Oh wow, congrats! Where did you manage to snag these as such a good price? I really have a very tight budget, so I have to be very selective and careful with how I spend my money.




angelastoel said:


> yaaay! my other items (also very good priced) came in:
> - khaki franklin boots (new with box dustbags and extra heels) 200 euro
> - Ritchie sweather in cream 85 euro
> I really had a lucky week last week..
> (and one more goodie on the way...)


----------



## Jaded81

I am not a shoulder pads kinda person either.. but with the Lexy it just looks perfect!! (Ok would prefer it a tiny bit smaller but it is only because I have a small frame)




mercer said:


> Did anyone else snip the shoulder pads out of their lexy jacket?  I just got mine and I'm thinking about snippin' 'em out.  I'm an old and have too many bad memories of the 80s!


----------



## Jaded81

Do you have the budget to get both? If not, then wait for the Jordan 




MissCouturable said:


> I really like both. I was set on the jordan because I thought I would never find any of the old jackets. Now I have no idea what to do..


----------



## Jaded81

This pic is tempting me to get a Gwen again!! Gah!!! You have hot hot legs btw!




Kitties Are Cute said:


> Here are my new Gwen pumps that I got on super duper sale!  Please disregard my thighs and poor quality photo!


----------



## Jaded81

The dress is gorgeous on you! Love the print!




juneping said:


> my doogi dress...


----------



## DollyAntics

angelastoel said:


> I made the flana shoulder pads smaller, but I think the lexy shoulder pads are just perfect!
> 
> And I also found Renells for only 195 euro!!! A woman bought them but they were to small and wanted to get rid of them asap, so my wait for the Renells paid off, now I have black and white aztec pants!!! And I am so happy with the "fit" feedback, because everybody told me the pants were quite wide at the hips and tght at the legs and I think I wouldn't dare to buy a size 1 if I didn't know that. It's a tad tight but when worn in probably perfect!
> can't wait to wear my beauty (and some other nice things that are on my way...)


 

Angela this is insane!! Amazing finds...I am sooooo jealous of the Renells, I hope to find them for a good price too! Can't wait for your mod pics!


----------



## angelastoel

Jaded81 said:


> Oh wow, congrats! Where did you manage to snag these as such a good price? I really have a very tight budget, so I have to be very selective and careful with how I spend my money.



I found it on ebay and designervintage. I was the first with low buy it now prices or nobody else bidded on the item, but it proofs if you search hard there are still good priced IM-things


----------



## juneping

Jaded81 said:


> The dress is gorgeous on you! Love the print!



thanks *jaded*!!




angelastoel said:


> I found it on ebay and designervintage. I was the first with low buy it now prices or nobody else bidded on the item, but it proofs if you search hard there are still good priced IM-things



*angela*, you are the best bargain hunter i've ever met!!


----------



## chicjean

angelastoel said:


> I made the flana shoulder pads smaller, but I think the lexy shoulder pads are just perfect!
> 
> And I also found Renells for only 195 euro!!! A woman bought them but they were to small and wanted to get rid of them asap, so my wait for the Renells paid off, now I have black and white aztec pants!!! And I am so happy with the "fit" feedback, because everybody told me the pants were quite wide at the hips and tght at the legs and I think I wouldn't dare to buy a size 1 if I didn't know that. It's a tad tight but when worn in probably perfect!
> can't wait to wear my beauty (and some other nice things that are on my way...)



Congrats on all your great finds! Can't wait to see them all!!!


----------



## KristyDarling

angelastoel said:


> yaaay! my other items (also very good priced) came in:
> - khaki franklin boots (new with box dustbags and extra heels) 200 euro
> - Ritchie sweather in cream 85 euro
> I really had a lucky week last week..
> (and one more goodie on the way...)



Congrats on your haul! Can't wait to hear what you think of the Franklins...so few on this thread own these and I think they are probably the most underrated of all the IM boots. I LOVE mine....tres sexy!  

By the way, *amacasa*, love your group photo! You are looking gorgey as always, and you wear the Hayworth so beautifully!

I am seriously craving some new IM myself, but i don't have my eye on anything in particular (other than past seasons' jackets!) so I've been consoling myself with purchases by other designers such as Alexander Wang and Milly. Better for my wallet than buying IM!


----------



## angelastoel

KristyDarling said:


> Congrats on your haul! Can't wait to hear what you think of the Franklins...so few on this thread own these and I think they are probably the most underrated of all the IM boots. I LOVE mine....tres sexy!
> 
> By the way, *amacasa*, love your group photo! You are looking gorgey as always, and you wear the Hayworth so beautifully!
> 
> I am seriously craving some new IM myself, but i don't have my eye on anything in particular (other than past seasons' jackets!) so I've been consoling myself with purchases by other designers such as Alexander Wang and Milly. Better for my wallet than buying IM!



I am very happy with my Franklins, the finish is amazing and I love the soft suede inside, that really shows the quality. The heels are quite high and thin, so probably not great for long walking. what do you think?


----------



## KristyDarling

angelastoel said:


> I am very happy with my Franklins, the finish is amazing and I love the soft suede inside, that really shows the quality. The heels are quite high and thin, so probably not great for long walking. what do you think?



Yes, the Franklins are definitely dress-up shoes and NOT hiking/shopping/strolling shoes.   But that said, I'm surprised by how long I can wear them when I'm out and about....compared to other similarly high-heeled shoes I own, I last longer and suffer a lot less in my Franklins!  Good point about the suede inside - maybe that's a reason why they're so wearable!


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> How do you know it's fake?? B/c she didn't say authentic??


The reasons I believe that the seller is selling fakes based on the following facts which I think is critical if I want to continue my purchases.  I am not an expert in IM, but I would rather skip this seller and buy from individual seller who is just passing the pre-loved garment.

1.  The seller cans simply stating that it is authentic (much easier than taking few more photos).  Seller did not which showing me that *seller does not want to guarantee the listing garment is authentic so buyers cannot file any disputes.*  This is a big warning sign (at least to me...).      

2.  Seller has been using and showing other reputable sites mod pictures (one of the example is NAP) as their owns.  Why not photographing the real thing themselves even just couple?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Isabel-...=WDVW&rd=1&ih=003&category=63861&cmd=ViewItem 

3.  Seller been selling multi pieces in the same design at much cheaper price.  As far as I know Ms. Marant does not even like her boutique retailers to list the pricing on the web not to mention selling on the Bay.  So the seller is not her authorized boutiques, then where and how can seller get all of these NEW pieces at much lower price?    

Like what Jayne1 said earlier, does not take too much time to take few more photos of the actual garment, then *why not guarantee the garment to be authentic? *  This is just telling me that all the listed IM clothing are New with tags but NOT authentic.  *So I took it exactly as what seller is selling ...  new but not guarantee authentic .*


----------



## tonkamama

angelastoel said:


> yaaay! my other items (also very good priced) came in:
> - khaki franklin boots (new with box dustbags and extra heels) 200 euro
> - Ritchie sweather in cream 85 euro
> I really had a lucky week last week..
> (and one more goodie on the way...)


Congrats on all your IM purchases!!  Cannot wait to see all your goodies!!


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> The reasons I believe that the seller is selling fakes based on the following facts which I think is critical if I want to continue my purchases.  I am not an expert in IM, but I would rather skip this seller and buy from individual seller who is just passing the pre-loved garment.
> 
> 1.  The seller cans simply stating that it is authentic (much easier than taking few more photos).  Seller did not which showing me that *seller does not want to guarantee the listing garment is authentic so buyers cannot file any disputes.*  This is a big warning sign (at least to me...).
> 
> 2.  Seller has been using and showing other reputable sites mod pictures (one of the example is NAP) as their owns.  Why not photographing the real thing themselves even just couple?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Isabel-...=WDVW&rd=1&ih=003&category=63861&cmd=ViewItem
> 
> 3.  Seller been selling multi pieces in the same design at much cheaper price.  As far as I know Ms. Marant does not even like her boutique retailers to list the pricing on the web not to mention selling on the Bay.  So the seller is not her authorized boutiques, then where and how can seller get all of these NEW pieces at much lower price?
> 
> Like what Jayne1 said earlier, does not take too much time to take few more photos of the actual garment, then *why not guarantee the garment to be authentic? *  This is just telling me that all the listed IM clothing are New with tags but NOT authentic.  *So I took it exactly as what seller is selling ...  new but not guarantee authentic .*



interesting, i never thought about it that way. thanks for sharing.


----------



## missty4

tonkamama said:


> The reasons I believe that the seller is selling fakes based on the following facts which I think is critical if I want to continue my purchases.  I am not an expert in IM, but I would rather skip this seller and buy from individual seller who is just passing the &#8220;pre-loved&#8221; garment.
> 
> 1.  The seller cans simply stating that it is authentic (much easier than taking few more photos).  Seller did not which showing me that *seller does not want to guarantee the listing garment is authentic so buyers cannot file any disputes.*  This is a big warning sign (at least to me...).
> 
> 2.  Seller has been using and showing other reputable sites mod pictures (one of the example is NAP) as their owns.  Why not photographing the real thing themselves even just couple?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Isabel-...=WDVW&rd=1&ih=003&category=63861&cmd=ViewItem
> 
> 3.  Seller been selling multi pieces in the same design at much cheaper price.  As far as I know Ms. Marant does not even like her boutique retailers to list the pricing on the web not to mention selling on the Bay.  So the seller is not her authorized boutiques, then where and how can seller get all of these NEW pieces at much lower price?
> 
> Like what Jayne1 said earlier, does not take too much time to take few more photos of the actual garment, then *why not guarantee the garment to be authentic? *  This is just telling me that all the listed IM clothing are New with tags but NOT authentic.  *So I took it exactly as what seller is selling ...  new but not guarantee authentic .*



I recently bought from her last season's denim button shirt. It looks/feels authentic to me and I own several IM items. It could be that she's a powerseller (selling many items) and have multiple sizes of the same item, so it gets redundant to take photos of the same product in different sizes. Although she should, but I guess it's to the buyer's discretion. Thanks for looking out *tonkamoma*.  I would've done the same if my alert sirens were going off 

Some photos I took
















and the last to compare tags.


----------



## angelastoel

juneping said:


> thanks *jaded*!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *angela*, you are the best bargain hunter i've ever met!!



thanks!
I saw a seller on ebay that uses your picture, don't know if that person adked if it was a problem...
http://www.ebay.nl/itm/TOP-ISABEL-MARANT-HIVER-2011-2012-/140642982132?pt=FR_Vêtements_pour_femmes&hash=item20bef998f4#ht_500wt_1165


----------



## juneping

angelastoel said:


> thanks!
> I saw a seller on ebay that uses your picture, don't know if that person adked if it was a problem...
> http://www.ebay.nl/itm/TOP-ISABEL-MARANT-HIVER-2011-2012-/140642982132?pt=FR_Vêtements_pour_femmes&hash=item20bef998f4#ht_500wt_1165



oh...thanks for looking out. he/she didn't ask me....i'll message the seller later....


----------



## tonkamama

*Thank you missty4* for sharing your experience with the seller .  I am glad you are happy with your purchases (lovely IM shirt & sweater!).    Knowing and "reading" more of all the happy customers stories make me want to   .  



missty4 said:


> I recently bought from her last season's denim button shirt. It looks/feels authentic to me and I own several IM items. It could be that she's a powerseller (selling many items) and have multiple sizes of the same item, so it gets redundant to take photos of the same product in different sizes. Although she should, but I guess it's to the buyer's discretion. Thanks for looking out *tonkamoma*.  I would've done the same if my alert sirens were going off
> 
> Some photos I took
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the last to compare tags.


----------



## KristyDarling

angelastoel said:


> thanks!
> I saw a seller on ebay that uses your picture, don't know if that person adked if it was a problem...
> http://www.ebay.nl/itm/TOP-ISABEL-MARANT-HIVER-2011-2012-/140642982132?pt=FR_Vêtements_pour_femmes&hash=item20bef998f4#ht_500wt_1165



OMG!!! That is seriously freaky and wrong on so many levels!!!!! Juneping I hope the seller is responsive and takes down your picture ASAP!


----------



## Jayne1

missty4 said:


> I recently bought from her last season's denim button shirt. It looks/feels authentic to me and I own several IM items. It could be that she's a powerseller (selling many items) and have multiple sizes of the same item, so it gets redundant to take photos of the same product in different sizes. Although she should, but I guess it's to the buyer's discretion. Thanks for looking out *tonkamoma*.  I would've done the same if my alert sirens were going off
> 
> Some photos I took
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the last to compare tags.


Ohhh... this reminds me of the Chanel threads where people check every letter of every word to see any discrepancies. And they usually find something suspicious too.

What do we think?  A little too heavy on the bottom of the word "isabel" or am I just being _too_ suspicious?


----------



## Jayne1

tonkamama said:


> The reasons I believe that the seller is selling fakes based on the following facts which I think is critical if I want to continue my purchases.  I am not an expert in IM, but I would rather skip this seller and buy from individual seller who is just passing the &#8220;pre-loved&#8221; garment.
> 
> 1.  The seller cans simply stating that it is authentic (much easier than taking few more photos).  Seller did not which showing me that *seller does not want to guarantee the listing garment is authentic so buyers cannot file any disputes.*  This is a big warning sign (at least to me...).
> 
> 2.  Seller has been using and showing other reputable sites mod pictures (one of the example is NAP) as their owns.  Why not photographing the real thing themselves even just couple?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Isabel-...=WDVW&rd=1&ih=003&category=63861&cmd=ViewItem
> 
> 3.  Seller been selling multi pieces in the same design at much cheaper price.  As far as I know Ms. Marant does not even like her boutique retailers to list the pricing on the web not to mention selling on the Bay.  So the seller is not her authorized boutiques, then where and how can seller get all of these NEW pieces at much lower price?
> 
> Like what Jayne1 said earlier, does not take too much time to take few more photos of the actual garment, then *why not guarantee the garment to be authentic? *  This is just telling me that all the listed IM clothing are New with tags but NOT authentic.  *So I took it exactly as what seller is selling ...  new but not guarantee authentic .*


I don't care if they say authentic or not.  People can lie about that.

I care that she doesn't post her own photos. 

As I said before, it's perfectly fine to use a runway image in the gallery, which will immediately identify what the garment is to potential buyers.  But in the listing itself, there should be pictures of what the garment looks like, the condition of the garment... and the proof that it really exists and is for sale! I want to see a close-up of the label too.  

That woman in Italy never shows a close-up of the label unless she has a real item... then suddenly her camera can capture it.  The suspicious items?  She never takes a picture of the label!


----------



## juneping

Jayne1 said:


> Ohhh... this reminds me of the Chanel threads where people check every letter of every word to see any discrepancies. And they usually find something suspicious too.
> 
> What do we think?  A little too heavy on the bottom of the word "isabel" or am I just being _too_ suspicious?



i wouldn't go all crazy about that....the fabric is one easy thing to tell, and next thing is the stitches which should be very small, neat and dense. and it also depends on how popular the item is on the market. 
i find clothing is hard to copy...the fabric (the blend of different materials) itself is very hard to duplicate.


----------



## MissCouturable

angelastoel said:


> I found it on ebay and designervintage. I was the first with low buy it now prices or nobody else bidded on the item, but it proofs if you search hard there are still good priced IM-things


Angela. Is there any other websites that sell the white printed cord pants that you bought on MyTheresa. I don't see that particular site anywhere else and now they are sold out on mytheresa  Do people usually return on that website alot or is it unlikely that I will find those anymore?


----------



## angelastoel

MissCouturable said:


> Angela. Is there any other websites that sell the white printed cord pants that you bought on MyTheresa. I don't see that particular site anywhere else and now they are sold out on mytheresa  Do people usually return on that website alot or is it unlikely that I will find those anymore?



I don't know about returns, I saw the size 1 was sold out and a few days later it was back again.


----------



## MissCouturable

angelastoel said:


> I don't know about returns, I saw the size 1 was sold out and a few days later it was back again.


No other websites or stores have those?


----------



## Jayne1

juneping said:


> i wouldn't go all crazy about that....the fabric is one easy thing to tell, and next thing is the stitches which should be very small, neat and dense. and it also depends on how popular the item is on the market.
> i find clothing is hard to copy...the fabric (the blend of different materials) itself is very hard to duplicate.


So you wouldn't look closely at the label if you bought something from a seller who has a huge stock of IM items?

That seller in Italy has odd looking labels, from what I can tell.


----------



## juneping

Jayne1 said:


> So you wouldn't look closely at the label if you bought something from a seller who has a huge stock of IM items?
> 
> That seller in Italy has odd looking labels, from what I can tell.



the way i buy on ebay is i look for reputable sellers and also look at their seller history. if the seller sold mostly one brand and I would look into her/his items history if still available. just to get a feel what kind of business they ran. then when i receive the item, i do look at the item closely and see if the item is authentic. i bought very few pairs of shoes and it's very easy to tell...the shoe quality is not that hard to tell when you look at them IRL and wear them. that's how i dared to buy the dana boots from the french seller who sells mostly IM at a higher price than retail....
and clothes...yes i do compare the labels and stitches. i learned from a youtube clip that designer items stitching patterns are different from common clothing and even purses. the stitching is more dense and the way the label sew to the garment is also a tell tale sign as well. in terms of the label itself...i didn't inspect the lettering that closely....usually when i hold the garment in my hand i can feel the difference already. for example, the Mcqueen scarves...the fake ones can't even have the edge detail right. the edge detail was very hard to copy...it's very neat and bit puffy looking which the fake ones can never copy that detail correctly.
well...i am bit embarrassed to tell you i bought 2 LV scarves from ioffer (i have a real LV scarf to compare)...and they do look the same but they feel bit different...the detail at the fringe is day and night. and i also bought another 2 LV scarves (inspired ones) from amazon...the fringe detail was very nice but still the fabric was not the same. the one on amazon was quite close but the way it drapes was not good at all (the ioffer ones drapes better)....
the italian seller you mentioned....she's very shady. she does show labels and details pix of authentic items she has and some she just have blurry far away pic and claimed it's IM....just b/c of her selling behaviour...i just write her off...i don't want to try my luck.


----------



## tonkamama

Ladies....  one more week I have to wait !!  I have very limited budget for the holiday spending (on myself that is..  hehe), but I need to wait til the Thanksgiving sales starts before knowing where/what I could spend my limited budget on......is it going to be a pair of IM pants or shirt or....


----------



## Jayne1

tonkamama said:


> Ladies....  one more week I have to wait !!  I have very limited budget for the holiday spending (on myself that is..  hehe), but I need to wait til the Thanksgiving sales starts before knowing where/what I could spend my limited budget on......is it going to be a pair of IM pants or shirt or....


Do we know for certain if NAP has Thanksgiving sales?

Matches has free returns until November 19th, so they aren't going to have any sales until after that.  I bet the next thing is free shipping.  How unexciting.


----------



## tonkamama

No words yet from NAP !!  NAP has been offering 30% off to limited poll of customers (I did not get invited.. ) ... so I wonder by the time NAP starts its official public sales, all the nice IM pieces will be gone by then...  another  face from Tonka.  

Yeah...  free return or shipping is SO unexciting and boring!!   

Dear NAP & Matches...  if you are reading this thread...  please give us something new and exciting to talk about..  like a 40% pre-sale announcement!! 



Jayne1 said:


> Do we know for certain if NAP has Thanksgiving sales?
> 
> Matches has free returns until November 19th, so they aren't going to have any sales until after that.  I bet the next thing is free shipping.  How unexciting.


----------



## Jayne1

tonkamama said:


> No words yet from NAP !!  NAP has been offering 30% off to limited poll of customers (I did not get invited.. ) ... so I wonder by the time NAP starts its official public sales, all the nice IM pieces will be gone by then...  another  face from Tonka.
> 
> Yeah...  free return or shipping is SO unexciting and boring!!
> 
> Dear NAP & Matches...  if you are reading this thread...  please give us something new and exciting to talk about..  like a 40% pre-sale announcement!!


What did NAP do last year? Anyone remember?

I was waiting for the Chanel boutique to mark down some things last year... so no on-line shopping for me last winter...


----------



## juneping

I recalled few years ago i was waiting for something to go on sale but I missed it. I don't think NAP does thanksgiving sale, I think it's Xmas sale. But it's been few years I can't be sure. And barneys does thanksgiving sale...i got something then so I remember.


----------



## marmic

Last year the NAP sale started the Monday after Thanksgiving.  They did second markdowns about three weeks later.


----------



## MissCouturable

angelastoel said:


> I found it on ebay and designervintage. I was the first with low buy it now prices or nobody else bidded on the item, but it proofs if you search hard there are still good priced IM-things


Angela. How tall are you? I'm trying to think if the pants will be too short for me if I get the chance to buy them...


----------



## Jayne1

When I do a little ebay looking, I am so shocked to see *juneping* in the gallery... just wrong!

Did you contact the seller?


----------



## zzhoneybee

Amacasa!  You look sooo pretty!!  What a beautiful group of women!!  

I'm getting really antsy for markdowns too!   Hurry up NAP!!


----------



## angelastoel

MissCouturable said:


> Angela. How tall are you? I'm trying to think if the pants will be too short for me if I get the chance to buy them...



hi, I am only 1,59 cm, but my legs are long compared to my upper body, so for me the pants are almost good in length.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

tonkamama said:


> Kitties...  you must (if you haven't yet) get a pair of IM cropped pants...



I don't have any, but I want!  I've never tried on her pants, how do they fit?  Do they run big or small?  Is there saggy butt syndrome?


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Jaded81 said:


> This pic is tempting me to get a Gwen again!! Gah!!! You have hot hot legs btw!



Thanks, I'm so awkward with compliments, haha.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Does anyone know when the next sample sale will be?  I couldn't go to the one in LA last year!


----------



## mercer

So what do we all think of the new spring items that have turned up on Barneys?  Not sure how to feel about the jumpsuits.  I'm sure someone could carry them off, but I'm afraid I would look like I weird old lady in a modified Van Trapp family curtain outfit.  Strange things happening in the crotch-u-lar area of the harem pants, too.  I suppose I should be happy  I'm not crazier for everything- easier on the pocketbook!


----------



## juneping

mercer said:


> So what do we all think of the new spring items that have turned up on Barneys?  Not sure how to feel about the jumpsuits.  I'm sure someone could carry them off, but I'm afraid I would look like I weird old lady in a modified Van Trapp family curtain outfit.  Strange things happening in the crotch-u-lar area of the harem pants, too.  I suppose I should be happy  I'm not crazier for everything- easier on the pocketbook!



if we don't like the majority of the collection...may be someone call pull the money to a WARIS jacket...


----------



## Jayne1

mercer said:


> So what do we all think of the new spring items that have turned up on Barneys?  Not sure how to feel about the jumpsuits.  I'm sure someone could carry them off, but I'm afraid I would look like I weird old lady in a modified Van Trapp family curtain outfit.  Strange things happening in the crotch-u-lar area of the harem pants, too.  I suppose I should be happy  I'm not crazier for everything- easier on the pocketbook!


We're cyber sisters!  (I agree with everything you wrote.)


----------



## zzhoneybee

Seeking input: Mana dress in black or ecru?


----------



## zzhoneybee

I was hoping to wear it with my black Manly boots..


----------



## KristyDarling

zzhoneybee said:


> Seeking input: Mana dress in black or ecru?



Can't go wrong with either, but black is HOT!!! (and IMHO, more wearable in more situations/seasons)


----------



## oatmella

This seems really overpriced!  Maybe I'm missing something?!

http://www.barneys.com/Wally-Sweatshirt/501514886,default,pd.html?cgid=BARNEYS


----------



## Jayne1

oatmella said:


> This seems really overpriced!  Maybe I'm missing something?!
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Wally-Sweatshirt/501514886,default,pd.html?cgid=BARNEYS


Nothing special, IMO...


----------



## tonkamama

mercer said:


> So what do we all think of the new spring items that have turned up on Barneys?  Not sure how to feel about the jumpsuits.  I'm sure someone could carry them off, but I'm afraid I would look like I weird old lady in a modified Van Trapp family curtain outfit.  Strange things happening in the crotch-u-lar area of the harem pants, too.  I suppose I should be happy  I'm not crazier for everything- easier on the pocketbook!


   Sorry I am never a jumpsuit / romper kinda gal.  But I am sure some younger girls can carry them well, just not for me.    

Now I can save some $$ towards the WARIS jacket like Juneping suggested...


----------



## tonkamama

Kitties Are Cute said:


> I don't have any, but I want!  I've never tried on her pants, how do they fit?  Do they run big or small?  Is there saggy butt syndrome?


I don't have one yet.  I had the wabi cord pants and is larger around the waist & hip area so minor alteration might be needed.  I think you will need a size 0....


----------



## Jaded81

Does anyone here have the *Shun Cropped Leather Pants*? I might have the opportunity to but one in a size 0 but I am not sure if it will be too big for me (I am a size 24 in designer jeans) and if it will stretch a lot. Also, length wise, I don't know if it will be a weird length on me as I am only 5'2?

Help.. need to give an answer asap!


----------



## mercer

Is it wrong that I preordered both color of Jenny boots?


----------



## juneping

OMG...the manly is available on barneys in my size..... so tempted....

dicker is 580 instead of 615...?? can someone verify??


----------



## chicjean

mercer said:


> So what do we all think of the new spring items that have turned up on Barneys?  Not sure how to feel about the jumpsuits.  I'm sure someone could carry them off, but I'm afraid I would look like I weird old lady in a modified Van Trapp family curtain outfit.  Strange things happening in the crotch-u-lar area of the harem pants, too.  I suppose I should be happy  I'm not crazier for everything- easier on the pocketbook!



I'm actually considering pre-ordering the Ela dress, but part of me thinks I should wait since it's not a "stand out" piece, I doubt it will sell out. If I had the money, I would TOTALLY get the Sade jacket- I have a SERIOUS leather weakness. 




oatmella said:


> This seems really overpriced!  Maybe I'm missing something?!
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Wally-Sweatshirt/501514886,default,pd.html?cgid=BARNEYS



Agreed  




mercer said:


> Is it wrong that I preordered both color of Jenny boots?



No!!! I love them, but I already have something similar in my closet from a few years back. 




juneping said:


> OMG...the manly is available on barneys in my size..... so tempted....
> 
> dicker is 580 instead of 615...?? can someone verify??



Manly boots!! DO IT! I'm seriously in love with those boots!!!


----------



## mercer

Get 'em!  They really are amazing!



juneping said:


> OMG...the manly is available on barneys in my size..... so tempted....
> 
> dicker is 580 instead of 615...?? can someone verify??


----------



## Jaded81

Anyone??


----------



## gina2328

I found an Isabel Marant Etoile women's shirt that I am interested in but I was wondering about the sizing, do they run small, large, etc?   

The sizes listed are small, medium, large, extra large.


Thanks!


----------



## chicjean

Jaded81 said:


> Anyone??



I don't have the shun, but I do have the Soan. I don't know if I can be much help. Are there measurements listed?


----------



## gina2328

Also, has anyone heard of this Isabel Marant outlet store?  I was wondering if it is authentic or not and if anyone has bought from them before?

http://www.isabelmarant-outlet.com/isabel-marant-clothes.html


----------



## couturequeen

gina2328 said:
			
		

> Also, has anyone heard of this Isabel Marant outlet store?  I was wondering if it is authentic or not and if anyone has bought from them before?
> 
> http://www.isabelmarant-outlet.com/isabel-marant-clothes.html



Fake.


----------



## gina2328

Is shopmrsh.com an authentic website?  Thanks.


----------



## juliebeau

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Does anyone know when the next sample sale will be?  I couldn't go to the one in LA last year!



Last year the sample sales were in February & August so I'm assuming it will be the same in 2012...


----------



## mercer

Sorry, but I'm sure those are cheap fakes.  I can't believe that site and the others that have popped up haven't been shut down.



gina2328 said:


> Also, has anyone heard of this Isabel Marant outlet store? I was wondering if it is authentic or not and if anyone has bought from them before?
> 
> http://www.isabelmarant-outlet.com/isabel-marant-clothes.html


----------



## Brigitte031

gina2328 said:


> Is shopmrsh.com an authentic website?  Thanks.



Yes.

In other news, wow price of almost everything else went up but Dickers went down? Well that's pretty cool. Too bad I got my pair last season when the prices were higher. D:


----------



## gina2328

Brigitte031 said:


> Yes.
> 
> In other news, wow price of almost everything else went up but Dickers went down? Well that's pretty cool. Too bad I got my pair last season when the prices were higher. D:


 
I found a shirt that I had to have which was actually $70 less expensive than Net-A-Porter but the shipping to the U.S. came to $ 60.


----------



## chicjean

gina2328 said:


> I found a shirt that I had to have which was actually $70 less expensive than Net-A-Porter but the shipping to the U.S. came to $ 60.



Most international sites charge a bit to send to the US like Matches and Farfetch and such. That's just kinda the way it is :/


----------



## tonkamama

mercer said:


> Is it wrong that I preordered both color of Jenny boots?


NO you are not wrong...  I love the Jenny boots and also thinking of ordering both colors!!!


----------



## tonkamama

gina2328 said:


> Also, has anyone heard of this Isabel Marant outlet store?  I was wondering if it is authentic or not and if anyone has bought from them before?
> 
> http://www.isabelmarant-outlet.com/isabel-marant-clothes.html


This is exactly what I was referring and afraid of regarding some sellers on the Bay could be selling fakes.  Buy from these fake sites and turn around selling on the Bay for a dishonest profit!!


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> OMG...the manly is available on barneys in my size..... so tempted....
> 
> dicker is 580 instead of 615...?? can someone verify??


Did you get the manly ?


----------



## tonkamama

zzhoneybee said:


> Seeking input: Mana dress in black or ecru?


I will get the black.


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> Did you get the manly ?



no....my heart was set on the dickers so i'll just wait for the dickers. i spent too much lately.....


----------



## tonkamama

chicjean said:


> I'm actually considering pre-ordering the Ela dress, but part of me thinks I should wait since it's not a "stand out" piece, I doubt it will sell out. If I had the money, I would TOTALLY get the *Sade jacket- I have a SERIOUS leather weakness.*


I have the same weak spot for leather jackets (sorry I must have said this more than 5 times here on the thread..)...  I seen the previous black version on various websites...  I just melt!!  

Can anyone suggests the sizing for the Sade Jacket?  I think I should get size 0 being the fact I have no bust size (LOL)...  what about the shoulders?  Are these strong shoulders or OK for my smaller upper frame (my should length is 14")?   TIA...


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> no....my heart was set on the dickers so i'll just wait for the dickers. i spent too much lately.....


Oh yeas...cannot go wrong with Dickers...  hope Barneys will release the black color one.


----------



## gina2328

I bought this Shirt in a size 3 and I was wondering if it runs large or small or how it might run?  

It is the Quincy Etoile Chambray Shirt.  Thanks.

http://shopmrsh.com/products/Etoile_Isabel_Marant/Quincy_Shirt/


----------



## chicjean

tonkamama said:


> I have the same weak spot for leather jackets (sorry I must have said this more than 5 times here on the thread..)...  I seen the previous black version on various websites...  I just melt!!
> 
> Can anyone suggests the sizing for the Sade Jacket?  I think I should get size 0 being the fact I have no bust size (LOL)...  what about the shoulders?  Are these strong shoulders or OK for my smaller upper frame (my should length is 14")?   TIA...



Oooo, it's in black, too?!?!


----------



## Jayne1

tonkamama said:


> This is exactly what I was referring and afraid of regarding some sellers on the Bay could be selling fakes.  Buy from these fake sites and turn around selling on the Bay for a dishonest profit!!


That site can't possibly have every item it says it has.  Who is spending the money to produce the replicas, when it probably won't sell much because it's a shoddy site. Garments are less desirable as the years go on.  Not like the Tiffany websites that make fakes of classic pieces.

What do you suppose this site is really selling?


----------



## MissCouturable

Im curious to know where you guys find out information about the new season? Where do you find out the prices and the styles before its come out in shops? Im such a newbie with Isabel Marant.


I want to know more about the GORGEOUS waris jacket!!!


----------



## mercer

Jayne1 said:


> That site can't possibly have every item it says it has. Who is spending the money to produce the replicas, when it probably won't sell much because it's a shoddy site. Garments are less desirable as the years go on. Not like the Tiffany websites that make fakes of classic pieces.
> 
> What do you suppose this site is really selling?


 
I suppose people will buy this stuff and try to unload it on ebay.  One of the fake sites even has a July jacket listed!  Can you imagine what it would look like?  Like I said before, this stuff is made out of cat hair and broken dreams.


----------



## tonkamama

mercer said:


> I suppose people will buy this stuff and try to unload it on ebay.  One of the fake sites even has a July jacket listed!  Can you imagine what it would look like?  Like I said before, this stuff is made out of cat hair and broken dreams.


I have seen well known small European labels being duplicated and off-loaded to some oversea countries street vendors at fraction of the retail.   

If the "entire process" is already set up and exist, not difficult at all to produce fakes regardless is jewelry or a piece of garment for as long as there is a market for any profit.   

IMO&#8230;
Those that produced counterfeit products are doing out of *survival*.  
Those that sold / offloaded fakes on the Bay are doing out of *greedy*.


----------



## sin vergüenza

tonkamama said:


> NO you are not wrong... I love the Jenny boots and also thinking of ordering both colors!!!


 
What take do you ladies have on those two colors? It says black and green but, in the pictures, the black looks grey and the green looks like a taupe.


----------



## mercer

sin vergüenza;20381147 said:
			
		

> What take do you ladies have on those two colors? It says black and green but, in the pictures, the black looks grey and the green looks like a taupe.



There were dickers this past summer that were listed as "sage" (which sounds green to me!) but they were taupe (to me!) in person.  I'm hoping that these are both black and taupe!  I'm so excited about these boots- they just look so versatile!


----------



## Julide

mercer said:


> Is it wrong that I preordered both color of Jenny boots?



If that is wrong I don't want to be right!!!I pre ordered the taupe ones!!No more black shoes for me, I have way too many now!


----------



## tonkamama

I suggest to call Barneys to find out exact color(s) before pre-ordering just to be sure... I know I want the Dickers...  

Need styling tips for the Jenny's tho...  as the style is really young and hip!


----------



## flower71

gina2328 said:


> I bought this Shirt in a size 3 and I was wondering if it runs large or small or how it might run?
> 
> It is the Quincy Etoile Chambray Shirt.  Thanks.
> 
> http://shopmrsh.com/products/Etoile_Isabel_Marant/Quincy_Shirt/


Hi gina. I think it must fit TTS or just a tad big? I tried the dress and I was comfy in a 2 which is my size. HTH! Maybe shw us a mod pic when u get it?


----------



## angelastoel

today I wore my new Etoile sweather, love it! (especially because it was so cheap!)


----------



## Jayne1

angelastoel said:


> today I wore my new Etoile sweather, love it! (especially because it was so cheap!)


Cheap because it is Etoile, or cheap because you found it on sale?

I can't get over how good everyone makes these pieces look.  I often don't like something, until I see it modeled here!  Then I realize how cool it looks, when worn.

Last question, do you have to take a lot of effort to make your hair fall the way it does or does your hair do that naturally?  (Because as I've mentioned, you have the best hair I've ever seen.)


----------



## sin vergüenza

Jayne1 said:


> (Because as I've mentioned, you have the best hair I've ever seen.)


 


Every time I see your pictures, I appreciate and love all the pieces you are wearing and how great they look on you but all I can think is "I want that hair!!!" 

The color/texture is gorgeous.

I went a bit overboard and preordered the Bekket (now called Willow?) sneaker (love the mix of pink/grey/red and mustard - keeps it from looking too "athletic" and more feminine), the Dicker in amber, and the Jenny in black and green! I, too, love the look of the Jenny and can't wait to try it on. I'm hoping they are a soft black - more anthracite - and that the "green" has some earth tones in it. It certainly looks to be so in the picture.

Can't keep all four and think I'll have a VERY tough but fun time deciding.


----------



## angelastoel

Jayne1 said:


> Cheap because it is Etoile, or cheap because you found it on sale?
> 
> I can't get over how good everyone makes these pieces look.  I often don't like something, until I see it modeled here!  Then I realize how cool it looks, when worn.
> 
> Last question, do you have to take a lot of effort to make your hair fall the way it does or does your hair do that naturally?  (Because as I've mentioned, you have the best hair I've ever seen.)



aww you are so sweet, cheap because I found it for 85 euro on ebay.
Concerning my hair, I am the laysiest person ever, I wash it every other day and just let is dry (I almost never blow it) I just brush it and if I need extra volume I do some back-combing, that's about it...
and I put small highlights in my hair (which is already almost 5 months ago, so I need a new appointment, hehe... 

I recognise about what you say perople wearing IM stuff, on the runway I think mwahh... on people I think WANT!!!!!


----------



## shamrock0421

Haven't had a chance to look through and see if this was already posted - but it's a cute comfy looking tshirt for a great cause, so I thought I would share.

http://www.gap.com/browse/product.d...earchText=isabel+marant&searchCID=25781&vid=1

http://www.glamour.com/fashion/blogs/slaves-to-fashion/2011/11/isabel-marant-for-under-25-che.html

http://www.amny.com/urbanite-1.8120...hirt-to-hit-shelves-on-black-friday-1.3326702

http://www.nitrolicious.com/blog/2011/11/17/isabel-marant-for-gap-product-red-t-shirt/


----------



## Jayne1

You know how I'm super annoyed at that eBay seller from Italy with 2 accounts? She seems to have a new and third account... check this out... Her listings are very unique in the shoddy way she takes pictures and describes things, so it's easy to recognize her.

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/SCARF-BIG-AL...aultDomain_0&hash=item4ab102fc97#ht_507wt_172

And look at the feedback.  Who was the last person to buy from this new seller and leave glowing feedback about IM being authentic?  Why, her second account.

And if you scroll down the second id seller account, the only sale that is not marked private is an authentic IM piece. Everything else is private.


----------



## chicjean

angelastoel said:


> today I wore my new Etoile sweather, love it! (especially because it was so cheap!)



Love it! Can I ask what the sweater is called???




shamrock0421 said:


> Haven't had a chance to look through and see if this was already posted - but it's a cute comfy looking tshirt for a great cause, so I thought I would share.
> 
> http://www.gap.com/browse/product.d...earchText=isabel+marant&searchCID=25781&vid=1
> 
> http://www.glamour.com/fashion/blogs/slaves-to-fashion/2011/11/isabel-marant-for-under-25-che.html
> 
> http://www.amny.com/urbanite-1.8120...hirt-to-hit-shelves-on-black-friday-1.3326702
> 
> http://www.nitrolicious.com/blog/2011/11/17/isabel-marant-for-gap-product-red-t-shirt/



Ooo, I was waiting for this... personally I don't know if I love it, but I know that it's for a good cause. I just can't see it fitting in with my wardrobe, you know??



I've got a question for ladie's with the Baki coat- can I ask how much it retailed for?? I found one at a designer consignment shop that's practically brand new, but I don't want to overpay since I know the store marks some things up a little more than original retail.


----------



## soholaleni

Where can you preorder the dicker boots from at this point??


----------



## chicjean

soholaleni said:
			
		

> Where can you preorder the dicker boots from at this point??



I know Barney's is pre-ordering online.


----------



## soholaleni

chicjean said:


> I know Barney's is pre-ordering online.



Thanks!


----------



## bgmommy

shamrock0421 said:


> Haven't had a chance to look through and see if this was already posted - but it's a cute comfy looking tshirt for a great cause, so I thought I would share.
> 
> http://www.gap.com/browse/product.d...earchText=isabel+marant&searchCID=25781&vid=1
> 
> http://www.glamour.com/fashion/blogs/slaves-to-fashion/2011/11/isabel-marant-for-under-25-che.html
> 
> http://www.amny.com/urbanite-1.8120...hirt-to-hit-shelves-on-black-friday-1.3326702
> 
> http://www.nitrolicious.com/blog/2011/11/17/isabel-marant-for-gap-product-red-t-shirt/


I just ordered one for myself and one for a gift - it is actually $35, but if you use the GAPWANT promo you save 35% and it comes out to around $23 -I think it's cute and agree - GREAT cause!


----------



## shamrock0421

Awesome.  Thanks for the promo code!


bgmommy said:


> I just ordered one for myself and one for a gift - it is actually $35, but if you use the GAPWANT promo you save 35% and it comes out to around $23 -I think it's cute and agree - GREAT cause!


----------



## angelastoel

chicjean said:


> Love it! Can I ask what the sweater is called???



I don't know, the seller didn't know too. but I like it and the knit-work is just beautiful!


----------



## Jayne1

shamrock0421 said:


> Haven't had a chance to look through and see if this was already posted - but it's a cute comfy looking tshirt for a great cause, so I thought I would share.
> 
> http://www.gap.com/browse/product.d...earchText=isabel+marant&searchCID=25781&vid=1
> 
> http://www.glamour.com/fashion/blogs/slaves-to-fashion/2011/11/isabel-marant-for-under-25-che.html
> 
> http://www.amny.com/urbanite-1.8120...hirt-to-hit-shelves-on-black-friday-1.3326702
> 
> http://www.nitrolicious.com/blog/2011/11/17/isabel-marant-for-gap-product-red-t-shirt/


The tees in the links you provided have more splotches than the one GAP shows on their website. I wonder why.

I'm thinking of ordering one, but I suspect they are basic GAP tees with IM splotches on them.  So I think I know my size... does anyone know for sure if these are basic GAP tees?


bgmommy said:


> I just ordered one for myself and one for a gift - it is actually $35, but if you use the GAPWANT promo you save 35% and it comes out to around $23 -I think it's cute and agree - GREAT cause!


I'm thinking of ordering one - are they available in stores or do we have to order on-line?


----------



## bgmommy

Jayne1 said:


> The tees in the links you provided have more splotches than the one GAP shows on their website. I wonder why.
> 
> I'm thinking of ordering one, but I suspect they are basic GAP tees with IM splotches on them.  So I think I know my size... does anyone know for sure if these are basic GAP tees?
> 
> I'm thinking of ordering one - are they available in stores or do we have to order on-line?



They may be available in stores, but not sure which ones.  The promo code ends today.  I was unsure about sizes too - I ordered xs and s - still gave me free shipping with promotional discount - I was surprised!  Will use one as a gift!


----------



## shamrock0421

I've noticed differences on pricing and design (and color of the tshirts as well).  (I thought maybe they were white but the website has gray?)  It seems, from one of the articles, that more may be available, in store,  next Friday.
I have purchased one pair of jeans from the Gap in my life - so I definitely can't help with sizing.  Sorry.


Jayne1 said:


> The tees in the links you provided have more splotches than the one GAP shows on their website. I wonder why.
> 
> I'm thinking of ordering one, but I suspect they are basic GAP tees with IM splotches on them. So I think I know my size... does anyone know for sure if these are basic GAP tees?
> 
> I'm thinking of ordering one - are they available in stores or do we have to order on-line?


----------



## shamrock0421

I ordered two in different sizes and will gift one as well.


----------



## Jayne1

bgmommy said:


> They may be available in stores, but not sure which ones.  The promo code ends today.  I was unsure about sizes too - I ordered xs and s - still gave me free shipping with promotional discount - I was surprised!  Will use one as a gift!


What size are you usually in tees at the GAP?  xs or s?


----------



## Jayne1

I still can't decide if I should get a tee in an IM size or go one size up, as I usually do for GAP...

Do I have to get both?    We can't use the coupon code in Canada.  They just had one about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## tonkamama

angelastoel said:


> today I wore my new Etoile sweather, love it! (especially because it was so cheap!)


Angel...congrats!!  I can never score anything so stunning with such a great price on the Bay...  you look just FAB!!


----------



## chicjean

angelastoel said:


> I don't know, the seller didn't know too. but I like it and the knit-work is just beautiful!



Not important, I love it regardless


----------



## bgmommy

Jayne1 said:


> What size are you usually in tees at the GAP?  xs or s?



Idk - never buy them...at Jcrew usually get a small, but I thought the picture of this particular tee made it look like a wide cut


----------



## Jayne1

bgmommy said:


> Idk - never buy them...at Jcrew usually get a small, but I thought the picture of this particular tee made it look like a wide cut


I bought two different sizes. If I have to return one at the store, which we apparently can do... I'll return one.

I just didn't feel like waiting until they were available in the store and then wondering if I could get one.  I hate pressure.

I wouldn't even buy this tee if it weren't IM.  In fact, if you didn't tell me it was IM, I wouldn't even care for it. :giggles:


----------



## bgmommy

Jayne1 said:


> I bought two different sizes. If I have to return one at the store, which we apparently can do... I'll return one.
> 
> I just didn't feel like waiting until they were available in the store and then wondering if I could get one.  I hate pressure.
> 
> I wouldn't even buy this tee if it weren't IM.  In fact, if you didn't tell me it was IM, I wouldn't even care for it. :giggles:



I totally agree with everything you just wrote!  Didn't want to regret NOT getting one, not 100% sure I like it and for $23 didn't want to stress - LOL!  We will have to chat after we receive them   Pressure off!


----------



## angelastoel

hi lady's there is a red jordan jacket on ebay for a reasonable BIN-price, but it's a size 0, so for a really petite woman, hope it goes to a tpf-fer:
http://www.ebay.nl/itm/ISABEL-MARANT-JACKET-JORDAN-/110779250107?pt=US_CSA_WC_Outerwear&hash=item19caf535bb#ht_500wt_1165


----------



## angelastoel

here my first time wearing the Renell pants and Franklin boots (minus the embellishment)


----------



## chicjean

angelastoel said:
			
		

> here my first time wearing the Renell pants and Franklin boots (minus the embellishment)
> http://toothfairyfashiontale.blogspot.com/2011/11/outfit-isabel-marant-renell-jeans.html
> http://toothfairyfashiontale.blogspot.com/2011/11/outfit-isabel-marant-renell-jeans.html



They look amazing on you!!!


----------



## juneping

*angela,* 

looking fab!!


----------



## juneping

quick Q - anyone tried the MONY? how do they run? and do you know where i can get them still?? TIA!!


----------



## mercer

You look perfect (as usual!).



angelastoel said:


> here my first time wearing the Renell pants and Franklin boots (minus the embellishment)


----------



## Jayne1

Those Franklin boots are fabulous- on you! You wear IM so well!


----------



## MissCouturable

How small do you have to be to fit in the Jordan size 0?


----------



## angelastoel

MissCouturable said:


> How small do you have to be to fit in the Jordan size 0?



I think very small. I am usually a size 1-2, but with the Jordan I have a size 3 and it shouldn't be smaller!


----------



## jellylicious

mercer said:


> There were dickers this past summer that were listed as "sage" (which sounds green to me!) but they were taupe (to me!) in person.  I'm hoping that these are both black and taupe!  I'm so excited about these boots- they just look so versatile!



I have the dickers in black and hoping the green is more taupe and the black is more anthracite. I can't decide-so i'm pre-ordering both colors to see. So hard to decide.


----------



## bgmommy

juneping said:


> quick Q - anyone tried the MONY? how do they run? and do you know where i can get them still?? TIA!!



I have them in anthracite - I am a typical 8 1/2...I wear a 39 in the dicker, mony and beckett with the beckett being the smallest of the 3!  I hope that helps.  Barneys had a pair listed yesterday along with the manly.  I had both, but sent the manly back - mony very easy yo wear imo!


----------



## juneping

bgmommy said:


> I have them in anthracite - I am a typical 8 1/2...I wear a 39 in the dicker, mony and beckett with the beckett being the smallest of the 3!  I hope that helps.  Barneys had a pair listed yesterday along with the manly.  I had both, but sent the manly back - mony very easy yo wear imo!



thanks BG!! i liked the manly initially but  after some thought i just felt mony would be a more lasting version of boots....i want one bad. do you happen to have any mod pix??


----------



## soholaleni

With Barney's pre-sales, does the money come out of your account right away, or only when the items ship?? I want to order a few things but will have serious expenses with Christmas coming up, etc. Priorities, priorities!!


----------



## sin vergüenza

soholaleni said:


> With Barney's pre-sales, does the money come out of your account right away, or only when the items ship?? I want to order a few things but will have serious expenses with Christmas coming up, etc. Priorities, priorities!!


 
When they ship - in the case of the IM shoes - in Feb. Thank goodness!


----------



## soholaleni

sin vergüenza;20392075 said:
			
		

> When they ship - in the case of the IM shoes - in Feb. Thank goodness!



Thank goodness


----------



## bgmommy

soholaleni said:


> Thank goodness



Agree - I am not a fan of prepaying before you get the item - doesn't even seem legal.  They charge when ship!


----------



## couturequeen

Digging the Darwin! I recently picked up the blue version.


----------



## Jaded81

couturequeen said:
			
		

> Digging the Darwin! I recently picked up the blue version.



Looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## Jaded81

mercer said:
			
		

> you look perfect (as usual!).



ita!!


----------



## Jaded81

tonkamama said:
			
		

> Angel...congrats!!  I can never score anything so stunning with such a great price on the Bay...  you look just FAB!!



Me either!! 

Once again, I wholeheartedly agree!!!


----------



## Jaded81

Jayne1 said:
			
		

> You know how I'm super annoyed at that eBay seller from Italy with 2 accounts? She seems to have a new and third account... check this out... Her listings are very unique in the shoddy way she takes pictures and describes things, so it's easy to recognize her.
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/SCARF-BIG-ALL-FRINGE-GRAY-ISABEL-MARANT-etoile-/320797342871?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ab102fc97#ht_507wt_172
> 
> And look at the feedback.  Who was the last person to buy from this new seller and leave glowing feedback about IM being authentic?  Why, her second account.
> 
> And if you scroll down the second id seller account, the only sale that is not marked private is an authentic IM piece. Everything else is private.



I tried reporting her a couple of times but she is still actively selling stuff!


----------



## Jaded81

chicjean said:
			
		

> I don't have the shun, but I do have the Soan. I don't know if I can be much help. Are there measurements listed?



Thanks for the response dear! Decided not  to get it after all!


----------



## jellylicious

couturequeen said:


> Digging the Darwin! I recently picked up the blue version.


Love it!


----------



## tb-purselover

Anya Ziourova in Isabel Marant





I love how she pulls it off so well. So beautiful!


----------



## melisande

Just a general question -- I have never bought Isabel Marant before. I noticed that Net a Porter says, for most items, that the size 0 is equivalent to a US 4 or UK 8. So, my question is: is this line simply too big for true US size 0 or 00 wearers?

Would appreciate your feedback, many thanks in advance!


----------



## juneping

melisande said:


> Just a general question -- I have never bought Isabel Marant before. I noticed that Net a Porter says, for most items, that the size 0 is equivalent to a US 4 or UK 8. So, my question is: is this line simply too big for true US size 0 or 00 wearers?
> 
> Would appreciate your feedback, many thanks in advance!



i think NAP sizing is a little off....
size 0 is about size XS and very small.
size 1 is about S (i am a 2 top and 4 bottom...and size 1 is right for me)
size 2 is about M
size 3 is about L
i like the sizing from matches fashion....some items the model on NAP are just bit too tight...
but IM sizing is all over the place....if you have something in mind....you can post here and get some feedback from us. ^_^


----------



## melisande

juneping said:


> i think NAP sizing is a little off....
> size 0 is about size XS and very small.
> size 1 is about S (i am a 2 top and 4 bottom...and size 1 is right for me)
> size 2 is about M
> size 3 is about L
> i like the sizing from matches fashion....some items the model on NAP are just bit too tight...
> but IM sizing is all over the place....if you have something in mind....you can post here and get some feedback from us. ^_^



Thank you so much!  I really appreciate this.  I've actually been looking at the oversized coats and wondering whether they are just an impossibility for me. But you're giving me hope -- at least with the non-oversized items! This thread is extremely helpful.


----------



## juneping

melisande said:


> Thank you so much!  I really appreciate this.  I've actually been looking at the oversized coats and wondering whether they are just an impossibility for me. But you're giving me hope -- at least with the non-oversized items! This thread is extremely helpful.



some ladies bought oversized coats...i think you can size down....


----------



## Jayne1

juneping said:


> i think NAP sizing is a little off....
> size 0 is about size XS and very small.
> size 1 is about S (i am a 2 top and 4 bottom...and size 1 is right for me)
> size 2 is about M
> size 3 is about L
> i like the sizing from matches fashion....*some items the model on NAP are just bit too tight...*
> but IM sizing is all over the place....if you have something in mind....you can post here and get some feedback from us. ^_^


So you find that the NAP models look like they are wearing clothes that are a bit on the tight side?  Matches model's look more realistic? Or more attractive?

I hadn't noticed that -- but I'm going back to check my wish lists...


----------



## melisande

juneping said:


> some ladies bought oversized coats...i think you can size down....



But not in my case, since there isn't anything smaller than a 0 (sigh).


----------



## juneping

Jayne1 said:


> So you find that the NAP models look like they are wearing clothes that are a bit on the tight side?  Matches model's look more realistic? Or more attractive?
> 
> I hadn't noticed that -- but I'm going back to check my wish lists...



the two models look like the same size to me but the one on NAP always wear something 1 size smaller than the one on matches. like the mendy sweater, the one on NAP was sooo tight and the one on matches are just about right. the way i see it is french don't really wear tight tight tops...and matches model wear it was more the way it's intended.



melisande said:


> But not in my case, since there isn't anything smaller than a 0 (sigh).


oh...actually *jaded* is also a very petite lady...so may be you two can exchange info. i think for regular clothes and jackets you are fine but may be not for oversized coats.


----------



## melisande

juneping said:


> the two models look like the same size to me but the one on NAP always wear something 1 size smaller than the one on matches. like the mendy sweater, the one on NAP was sooo tight and the one on matches are just about right. the way i see it is french don't really wear tight tight tops...and matches model wear it was more the way it's intended.
> 
> This is a very good point!
> 
> oh...actually *jaded* is also a very petite lady...so may be you two can exchange info. i think for regular clothes and jackets you are fine but may be not for oversized coats.



I think so!!  Once I order a few things, I'll start to get a better sense but I'm guessing that the oversized will be out for me. But, thanks to you, I now know that the non-oversized is a good bet.


----------



## tonkamama

melisande said:


> I think so!!  Once I order a few things, I'll start to get a better sense but I'm guessing that the oversized will be out for me. But, thanks to you, I now know that the non-oversized is a good bet.


*melisande ~* sounds like you are very petite (0 or 00).  The over size coat will be too big for your body frame even a size 0.  I am size 2 or 4 (skinny upper body with some butt).  I find their pants are sizing little big for your size if your jean size is 25 or smaller, even if you get size 0 in the pants, you will need some alteration.  For jackets, you should get size 0.

Also buy from places that offer free return in case it does not fit.  HTH.


----------



## mercer

super cute!!!



couturequeen said:


> Digging the Darwin! I recently picked up the blue version.


----------



## melisande

tonkamama said:


> *melisande ~* sounds like you are very petite (0 or 00).  The over size coat will be too big for your body frame even a size 0.  I am size 2 or 4 (skinny upper body with some butt).  I find their pants are sizing little big for your size if your jean size is 25 or smaller, even if you get size 0 in the pants, you will need some alteration.  For jackets, you should get size 0.
> 
> Also buy from places that offer free return in case it does not fit.  HTH.



Thank you!! Yes, I am very small. Thank you for this excellent advice, it *really* helps.


----------



## Jayne1

juneping said:


> the two models look like the same size to me but the one on NAP always wear something 1 size smaller than the one on matches. like the mendy sweater, the one on NAP was sooo tight and the one on matches are just about right. the way i see it is french don't really wear tight tight tops...and matches model wear it was more the way it's intended.


Funny, I guess I noticed that, but I didn't process it until now... I didn't realize it was a *consistent* thing with NAP sizing down and giving the mdoels a cleaner look.  Even if that cleaner look is not what the designer intened.

Thanks so much for pointing it out. I'm going to stick with Matches when deciding on fit.


----------



## chicjean

Did anyone score anything from US The Outnet yesterday? There were like six IM things that popped up, but they all sold out before I could check out!


----------



## Jayne1

My GAP t-shirts are out for delivery. I'll let everyone know if they are anything special... from the pictures, I don't think they are.

But I bought 2 anyway.  Isn't that crazy.  If Matches or NAP would go on sale, I wouldn't be needing to buy from the GAP.


----------



## Amsterdam

chicjean said:


> Did anyone score anything from US The Outnet yesterday? There were like six IM things that popped up, but they all sold out before I could check out!



I got the Etoile Anouk dress and the Etoile Kathari top in burgundy and also a main line pom pom necklace on the int. site. 

It sold out within minutes so I was very lucky


----------



## chicjean

Amsterdam said:


> I got the Etoile Anouk dress and the Etoile Kathari top in burgundy and also a main line pom pom necklace on the int. site.
> 
> It sold out within minutes so I was very lucky



Congrats! I had the Anouk dress in my cart, but I wasn't fast enough checking out  Definitely post mods when you get it please! I've only ever seen it on Kate Bosworth.


----------



## Chanel 0407

Congrats you lucky ladies.  I like that burgundy top.  How was the rick rabbit coat to those who got it?


----------



## mercer

ah!  lucky duck!  I'm dying for the anouk!  Glad a PF friend snapped it up!



Amsterdam said:


> I got the Etoile Anouk dress and the Etoile Kathari top in burgundy and also a main line pom pom necklace on the int. site.
> 
> It sold out within minutes so I was very lucky


----------



## Jayne1

They fit huge... larger than the regular GAP sizes, so I'm keeping the smaller one I ordered.

If I can take the larger tee back to the store that will be carrying these, I will.  If I'm forced to mail it, I'll just keep it.   And try and shrink it.

It's exactly what I thought it would be - meaning, nothing special.


----------



## tonkamama

Ladies!!  Barneys NY is doing pre-sale on IM clothing, I think its 40% off....  call your SA and get the sizes before they are gone.


----------



## bgmommy

Jayne1 said:


> They fit huge... larger than the regular GAP sizes, so I'm keeping the smaller one I ordered.
> 
> If I can take the larger tee back to the store that will be carrying these, I will.  If I'm forced to mail it, I'll just keep it.   And try and shrink it.
> 
> It's exactly what I thought it would be - meaning, nothing special.


Thanks for the pics - mine has not arrived, but remember - all for a wonderful cause...even if we sleep in it!!!!


----------



## Jayne1

bgmommy said:


> Thanks for the pics - mine has not arrived, but remember - all for a wonderful cause...even if we sleep in it!!!!


Oh right -- I'll sleep in mine too.  Or garden in it.

I'm just a wee bit disappointed that IM didn't try harder.... the way Missoni went all out for Target.  IM could have gone all out for _one_ tee.


----------



## tonkamama

Jayne1 said:


> They fit huge... larger than the regular GAP sizes, so I'm keeping the smaller one I ordered.
> 
> If I can take the larger tee back to the store that will be carrying these, I will.  If I'm forced to mail it, I'll just keep it.   And try and shrink it.
> 
> It's exactly what I thought it would be - meaning, nothing special.


*Jayne1 ~* such a cute shirt!!


----------



## oatmella

tonkamama said:


> Ladies!!  Barneys NY is doing pre-sale on IM clothing, I think its 40% off....  call your SA and get the sizes before they are gone.



wow, thanks for sharing!  I wonder where I can get a size 1 Anui sweater and if it is even on sale ...


----------



## tonkamama

Call my SA Erica @ SF location...  she might have one in size 1 ...  She can pre-sale it to you and pick up on the Dec/1.  good luck!! 



oatmella said:


> wow, thanks for sharing!  I wonder where I can get a size 1 Anui sweater and if it is even on sale ...


----------



## tb-purselover

tonkamama said:


> Call my SA Erica @ SF location...  she might have one in size 1 ...  She can pre-sale it to you and pick up on the Dec/1.  good luck!!


Erica is great!

Unfortunately she didn't have what I was looking for. She pointed me to Barney's Beverly Hills and when I called them the SA had no idea what I was talking about.

If anyone knows a good SA in Beverly Hills that will presale for 40% off please share! I just want some shoes.


----------



## oatmella

tonkamama said:


> Call my SA Erica @ SF location...  she might have one in size 1 ...  She can pre-sale it to you and pick up on the Dec/1.  good luck!!



Thanks tonkamama - I will give her a call!  I was just there on Sunday, but I only saw size 2 and 3.


----------



## oatmella

juneping said:


> i think NAP sizing is a little off....
> size 0 is about size XS and very small.
> size 1 is about S (i am a 2 top and 4 bottom...and size 1 is right for me)
> size 2 is about M
> size 3 is about L
> i like the sizing from matches fashion....some items the model on NAP are just bit too tight...
> but IM sizing is all over the place....if you have something in mind....you can post here and get some feedback from us. ^_^



I agree - I think the model on NAP should often be wearing one size larger.  I don't know why they always have to put the smallest size on her?
I don't think IM sweaters should be quite so fitted:

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/170866?resType=single&keywords=anui


----------



## chicjean

tonkamama said:


> Ladies!!  Barneys NY is doing pre-sale on IM clothing, I think its 40% off....  call your SA and get the sizes before they are gone.



Will Barney ship pre-sale items if I call?


----------



## juneping

chicjean said:


> Will Barney ship pre-sale items if I call?



i am not tonka but i doubt they will.

just came back from IM store...they are not doing the black friday..
and they had a blue lexy jacket in size 1....if anyone is interested.


----------



## juneping

oatmella said:


> I agree - I think the model on NAP should often be wearing one size larger.  I don't know why they always have to put the smallest size on her?
> I don't think IM sweaters should be quite so fitted:
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/170866?resType=single&keywords=anui



since we are talking about fitting...there's one website...can't remember which one. they had this model wearing the lexy and she was VERY busty...didn't look good on her. i always wonder why they picked a very busty model to model for them. she was more busty compare to victoria secrets models. :weird:


----------



## Brigitte031

Quite randomly I would just like to say Rachel Bilson is going to be wearing the red plaid IM dress in next week's episode of Hart of Dixie.  Saw the previews and I stood up from the couch when I saw that on TV hahaha.

And here she is wearing a sweater, promoting her new shoe line Shoemint:






I like that she's wearing it in more true IM style... As in a bit looser. But I also like the way Blonde Salad wore it, as in very fitted. They're just different looks.


----------



## tonkamama

*I know Barneys stores do shipping ...*  find a SA willing to look up computer and find the items for you, however I am not sure if SA can do that during the crazy 40% mark down since all SA are gong to be busy and some stores wouldn't want to transfer cus they want to keep the profits.   

I would say do a little leg work by calling the stores to find out if they have the size etc. etc.  You may also want to try calling Barneys website and they maybe able to help you locate a store and hook you up with a SA that can ship the items to you.



chicjean said:


> Will Barney ship pre-sale items if I call?


----------



## tonkamama

*tb-purselover ~* You mean BH Barneys location does not know about the 40% mark down or not sure which IM you want?!  Try calling again (BH Barneys)...  I have to try calling (this is with BG) few times to get a great SA who got me my 1st pair of Dicker boots in Taupe!   



tb-purselover said:


> Erica is great!
> 
> Unfortunately she didn't have what I was looking for. She pointed me to Barney's Beverly Hills and when I called them the SA had no idea what I was talking about.
> 
> If anyone knows a good SA in Beverly Hills that will presale for 40% off please share! I just want some shoes.


----------



## chicjean

Thanks tonka and juneping!

I'll call around. Just not sure when the sale is going to start, and I may not be around to pick items up.


----------



## tb-purselover

tonkamama said:


> *tb-purselover ~* You mean BH Barneys location does not know about the 40% mark down or not sure which IM you want?!  Try calling again (BH Barneys)...  I have to try calling (this is with BG) few times to get a great SA who got me my 1st pair of Dicker boots in Taupe!



The SA I spoke with had no idea about the presale/40% off right now. She just said I was mis-informed and that there was no presale of IM going on currently. Then curtly hung up! I am sure she just didn't want to help because it was busy. 

I'm not phased, I will follow your advice and call again tomorrow. If it doesn't work out I then I will just wait.


----------



## tonkamama

tb ~ I am so sorry you were being treated like that...but I am not surprised...last time I was calling BG about a Bal leather jacket, the SA was very   rude and hung up the phone before I ask for her name ... I had no idea why some SA are treating customers so rude!!  So I gave my 1st Bal jacket purchase sales to another retailer...

It could be that BH Barneys has not received the list yet form Corporate.  Some Barneys SA are not totally on top of their thing..(LOL).  I am sure you will find a good SA.  I will ask Erica again when I see her tomorrow.    






tb-purselover said:


> The SA I spoke with had no idea about the presale/40% off right now. She just said I was mis-informed and that there was no presage of IM going on currently. Then curtly hung up!
> 
> I'm not phased, I will follow your advice and call again tomorrow. If it doesn't work out I then I will just wait.


----------



## tb-purselover

tonkamama said:


> tb ~ I am so sorry you were being treated like that...but I am not surprised...last time I was calling BG about a Bal leather jacket, the SA was very   rude and hung up the phone before I ask for her name ... I had no idea why some SA are treating customers so rude!!  So I gave my 1st Bal jacket purchase sales to another retailer...
> 
> It could be that BH Barneys has not received the list yet form Corporate.  Some Barneys SA are not totally on top of their thing..(LOL).  I am sure you will find a good SA.  I will ask Erica again when I see her tomorrow.



Yeah, when that happens it just boggles the mind!

Erica is great and did confirm the presale with me (and she apologized for the BH Barney's attitude, even though it wasn't her fault). I couldn't resist so I ended up purchasing a few things from her today . She isn't allowed to sell shoes but she said if I have trouble again tomorrow she will find a shoe SA to help me out. Keeping my fingers crossed that it will all work out tomorrow.


----------



## tonkamama

Oh that is great you got some great IM piecs @ pre-sale price (yes Erica is a sweet heart).  Cannot wait for your reveal!!  If you are having some trouble with the shoe SA over at a BH Barneys..  check out below threat, OP has some great shoes purchases and SA experience you can PM for her SA.  I will visit SF tomorrow and as far as I know SF has very limited IM shoes almost to none but they do have Balenciaga & Rick Owens booties (and CL of course ) ...if I see something special in the shoe department I will post here.  

http://forum.purseblog.com/deals-and-steals/barneys-designer-sale-716130.html 



tb-purselover said:


> Yeah, when that happens it just boggles the mind!
> 
> Erica is great and did confirm the presale with me (and she apologized for the BH Barney's attitude, even though it wasn't her fault). I couldn't resist so I ended up purchasing a few things from her today . She isn't allowed to sell shoes but she said if I have trouble again tomorrow she will find a shoe SA to help me out. Keeping my fingers crossed that it will all work out tomorrow.


----------



## tonkamama

chicjean said:


> Thanks tonka and juneping!
> 
> I'll call around. Just not sure when the sale is going to start, and I may not be around to pick items up.


The Barneys designer sales official starts on Dec 1 and you can pick up on or after that date or have them ship to you.  Other contemporary designers&#8217; sales (up to 40% off on selected merchandise) start in store and on line on the 25th... Call you SA Wed (don't wait til Fri) cus on Fri all popular sizes will be gone. GL!


----------



## flower71

couturequeen said:


> Digging the Darwin! I recently picked up the blue version.


I like!...thanks for the pic (not many around here these days...) so, here's one with one of my jackets, the Fred


----------



## flower71

I kept on going around to try this jacket in the shop, then once I was on a ban, I jumped to the occasion, never know ,it could've sold out during the sales


----------



## flower71

another one: 




Have a great day, girls! AND you sure are lucky those who are in the US, with the Barney's sales going on...Have fun and show us pics, more pics OK?


----------



## Jaded81

juneping said:
			
		

> the two models look like the same size to me but the one on NAP always wear something 1 size smaller than the one on matches. like the mendy sweater, the one on NAP was sooo tight and the one on matches are just about right. the way i see it is french don't really wear tight tight tops...and matches model wear it was more the way it's intended.
> 
> oh...actually jaded is also a very petite lady...so may be you two can exchange info. i think for regular clothes and jackets you are fine but may be not for oversized coats.



For IM I would only go for a size 0. But I don't think I would be able to wear any of the pants. I am a size 24 in jeans.


----------



## Chanel 0407

Is that fred or felix?



flower71 said:


> another one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great day, girls! AND you sure are lucky those who are in the US, with the Barney's sales going on...Have fun and show us pics, more pics OK?


----------



## Jaded81

Love the Fred on you!!! 

Argh tell me about it! Wish I was located in the US 



flower71 said:


> another one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great day, girls! AND you sure are lucky those who are in the US, with the Barney's sales going on...Have fun and show us pics, more pics OK?


----------



## flower71

Jaded81 said:


> Love the Fred on you!!!
> 
> Argh tell me about it! Wish I was located in the US


Thanks so much, jaded81! I know, it's a good thing I got most of what I wanted already so I am not too tempted to splurge on sales! I would be so frustrated right now, knowing the bargains that are being done without me...What are you craving for right now?


----------



## mercer

Ohmygoodness you look perfect!


flower71 said:


> another one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great day, girls! AND you sure are lucky those who are in the US, with the Barney's sales going on...Have fun and show us pics, more pics OK?


----------



## Jayne1

I'm getting a little antsy for my sales -- so... since NAP has that secret sale which has no IM, I'm assuming there will be no additional sales until the non-IM, secret sale is over?


----------



## chicjean

tonkamama said:


> The Barneys designer sales official starts on Dec 1 and you can pick up on or after that date or have them ship to you.  Other contemporary designers sales (up to 40% off on selected merchandise) start in store and on line on the 25th... Call you SA Wed (don't wait til Fri) cus on Fri all popular sizes will be gone. GL!



Thank you! Shipping shouldn't be an issue, hopefully. Now I just need to edit my wish list of basically everything...


----------



## chicjean

flower71 said:


> another one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great day, girls! AND you sure are lucky those who are in the US, with the Barney's sales going on...Have fun and show us pics, more pics OK?



Looks fantastic on you!!!


----------



## tonkamama

flower71 said:


> another one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great day, girls! AND you sure are lucky those who are in the US, with the Barney's sales going on...Have fun and show us pics, more pics OK?


I like the way you carry this jacket..  so chic!!  

You did the right thing getting the jacket in time cus you may never find your size!  I got it from my local Barneys and they sold out in store the same week and never re-stock the jacket again.


----------



## chicjean

Anyone else notice that the Barney's website is only carrying IM pre-sale stuff for next season now...?


----------



## sin vergüenza

Chanel 0407 said:


> Congrats you lucky ladies. I like that burgundy top. How was the rick rabbit coat to those who got it?


 
Chanel - Mine came a few weeks ago. It is very oversized and much lighter weight than I expected it to be. It's more for mild cold weather  unless you wear a very heavy sweater underneath. That suits me just fine as I live where the winters are very mild.

It is also very glamorous in it's own way - will look very nice thrown over a little dress in the evening or with a tee and jeans during the day. HTH!


----------



## flower71

tonkamama said:


> I like the way you carry this jacket.. so chic!!
> 
> You did the right thing getting the jacket in time cus you may never find your size! I got it from my local Barneys and they sold out in store the same week and never re-stock the jacket again.


 
 thanks so much! I love it, I have been wearing it so often, I don't regret it at all, even at full price, it's reasonable. I just hope her pieces won't get too expensive over time


----------



## flower71

mercer said:


> Ohmygoodness you look perfect!


  Thanks, merci!


----------



## flower71

sin vergüenza;20409995 said:
			
		

> Chanel - Mine came a few weeks ago. It is very oversized and much lighter weight than I expected it to be. It's more for mild cold weather unless you wear a very heavy sweater underneath. That suits me just fine as I live where the winters are very mild.
> 
> It is also very glamorous in it's own way - will look very nice thrown over a little dress in the evening or with a tee and jeans during the day. HTH!


 congrats to you! Have you worn it yet? Have you got any pic? Would love to see it worn , i don't think I saw it IRL yet...


----------



## chicjean

With Flower showing off her Fred, I found one for $425 US- should I do it??


----------



## jellylicious

flower71 said:


> another one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great day, girls! AND you sure are lucky those who are in the US, with the Barney's sales going on...Have fun and show us pics, more pics OK?



Looks really great on you! And btw, i love your belt too!


----------



## jellylicious

chicjean said:


> With Flower showing off her Fred, I found one for $425 US- should I do it??



Yes!!!!


----------



## juneping

There's a site from Australia called the new guard and they are having black Friday sale and they already had some IM pieces on sale. Got the last pair mony for 30% off and I also got the dark gray dickers last night and as a matter of fact I am wearing them. ^_^


----------



## juneping

chicjean said:
			
		

> With Flower showing off her Fred, I found one for $425 US- should I do it??



Yes you should.

Flower: the Fred looked very nice on you!! I recalled you got something else...what was it??


----------



## juliebeau

juneping post a pic!!


----------



## chicjean

juneping said:


> There's a site from Australia called the new guard and they are having black Friday sale and they already had some IM pieces on sale. Got the last pair mony for 30% off and I also got the dark gray dickers last night and as a matter of fact I am wearing them. ^_^



Cant wait to see the Mony!!!!!! Can we see your Dickers, too??


----------



## jellylicious

juneping said:


> There's a site from Australia called the new guard and they are having black Friday sale and they already had some IM pieces on sale. Got the last pair mony for 30% off and I also got the dark gray dickers last night and as a matter of fact I am wearing them. ^_^



Aww man...i want the mony so badly. Congrats on the dickers!


----------



## flower71

jellylicious said:


> Looks really great on you! And btw, i love your belt too!


thanks so much!


----------



## flower71

juneping said:


> Yes you should.
> 
> Flower: the Fred looked very nice on you!! I recalled you got something else...what was it??


Haha, you are right! I got the Ina coat, I still have a mod pic to do, I love!! It does get itchy but I don't mind really. I was so lucky to find it "waiting" for me in a little boutique during a trip on a weekend...I had to have it...I love your dickers and u have to show some pics of your mony too! Congrats


----------



## Maland

Desperately seeking the Xavier coat in grey (in a size 0); any of you girls seen it anywhere? Hope you can help ..


----------



## juneping

I am at barneys NYC and they are NOT doing presale...


----------



## chicjean

juneping said:


> Yes you should.
> 
> Flower: the Fred looked very nice on you!! I recalled you got something else...what was it??





jellylicious said:


> Yes!!!!




Ok, just ordered it. It's final sale, so hopefully it fits. NO sale shopping for me now- I think, despite from wanting basically everything, I have everything I'll realistically wear now. 

:banned:


----------



## Jaded81

Thanks! Hopefully I will be as lucky as you at some point!!



angelastoel said:


> I found it on ebay and designervintage. I was the first with low buy it now prices or nobody else bidded on the item, but it proofs if you search hard there are still good priced IM-things


----------



## Jaded81

I am glad you nabbed that in your size. Heck, I almost never find me size in anything Isabel Marant 

Am craving mostly items from previous seasons. Don't see anything from SS12 that I particularly like!



QUOTE=flower71;20409372]Thanks so much, jaded81! I know, it's a good thing I got most of what I wanted already so I am not too tempted to splurge on sales! I would be so frustrated right now, knowing the bargains that are being done without me...What are you craving for right now?[/QUOTE]


----------



## chicjean

Jaded81 said:


> I am glad you nabbed that in your size. Heck, I almost never find me size in anything Isabel Marant
> 
> Am craving mostly items from previous seasons. Don't see anything from SS12 that I particularly like!



I'm with you! Most stuff on my IM wish list is long gone and sold out. Maybe it's because I wear so many neutrals, but SS 12 doesn't have me lusting over tons.


----------



## juneping

juliebeau said:


> juneping post a pic!!





chicjean said:


> Cant wait to see the Mony!!!!!! Can we see your Dickers, too??









here are my dickers in anthracite....


----------



## juneping

jellylicious said:


> Aww man...i want the mony so badly. Congrats on the dickers!





flower71 said:


> Haha, you are right! I got the Ina coat, I still have a mod pic to do, I love!! It does get itchy but I don't mind really. I was so lucky to find it "waiting" for me in a little boutique during a trip on a weekend...I had to have it...I love your dickers and u have to show some pics of your mony too! Congrats



sorry..i missed these two posts. i will post some mod pix when i receive the mony.


----------



## juliebeau

juneping said:


> here are my dickers in anthracite....



So cute! You look tres chic. Can't wait to get mine!


----------



## Jaded81

juneping said:
			
		

> here are my dickers in anthracite....



Love them on you! Looks almost black? Too bad I can't wear ankle boots - I'm too short for it and I have long skinny feet so will look like a short Ronald McDonald!!!


----------



## Jayne1

juneping said:


> here are my dickers in anthracite....


You wear it so well!


----------



## juneping

juliebeau said:


> So cute! You look tres chic. Can't wait to get mine!





Jaded81 said:


> Love them on you! Looks almost black? Too bad I can't wear ankle boots - I'm too short for it and I have long skinny feet so will look like a short Ronald McDonald!!!





Jayne1 said:


> You wear it so well!



 ladies!!


----------



## Miargh

Im new to this forum but is this a fake website - i really didnt know they did fake isabel marant clothes.

http://www.isabelmarantdresses.com/isabel-marant-clothing-c-7.html?page=9&sort=20a

so please fill me in!


----------



## tb-purselover

Yes, they are selling fakes. Avoid them. There use to be no sites like this. But due to Isabel Marant's popularity sites like this have been popping up. It is sad and makes me angry.



Miargh said:


> Im new to this forum but is this a fake website - i really didnt know they did fake isabel marant clothes.
> 
> http://www.isabelmarantdresses.com/isabel-marant-clothing-c-7.html?page=9&sort=20a
> 
> so please fill me in!


----------



## juneping

Miargh said:


> Im new to this forum but is this a fake website - i really didnt know they did fake isabel marant clothes.
> 
> http://www.isabelmarantdresses.com/isabel-marant-clothing-c-7.html?page=9&sort=20a
> 
> so please fill me in!



fake....


----------



## Miargh

so what do you look for on the ones on ebay? are there any red flags or tags to ask for like bag authenticity or just not to trust ebay really?


----------



## MissCouturable

Hey guys... Did you know gap teamed up with Isabel Marant to create a t-shirt for charity? I think its so amazing... Check it out: http://www.gap.com/browse/product.do?pid=893243002&userSearchText=marant&searchCID=25781&vid=1


----------



## Jayne1

MissCouturable said:


> Hey guys... Did you know gap teamed up with Isabel Marant to create a t-shirt for charity? I think its so amazing... Check it out: http://www.gap.com/browse/product.do?pid=893243002&userSearchText=marant&searchCID=25781&vid=1


I posted pictures of my GAP tee shirt a few pages back.


----------



## juneping

Miargh said:


> so what do you look for on the ones on ebay? are there any red flags or tags to ask for like bag authenticity or just not to trust ebay really?



there's one italian seller who has multiple ebay ids beware of her...her location is Riuimi?? in italy, avoid her like a plaque....and i've seen many fake dickers on ebay with <$300 price tag for brand new dickers. 
and i thought the rest were okay BUT the rule of thumb is IM prices on ebay are not significantly lower or lower at all than retail. most IM pieces there are for hard to find and they could be higher than retail.
some of us (me recently) got some great deals but i would say i lucked out.
i got a pair of dana from a french seller...and later went to see her other items and they were mostly higher than retail. i guess dana was from last seasons and been sitting there for a while so she gave me a deal. we dealt off ebay but via paypal so she saved some ebay fee.
and i also got a lurex skirt for 1/3 of the retail....i think that seller just didn't want to keep listing the skirt and may be the particular pattern is not the most sought after....i made a reasonable offer and she sold it to me.
and i don't know where you live....it's always good to visit an IM store or buy a couple of IM pieces from NAP or barneys to familiarize yourself with the label/tag and the feel of the fabric....and post the link on ebay so some of us can chime in.... HTH.


----------



## chicjean

juneping said:


> here are my dickers in anthracite....



Love these! You look amazing!


----------



## Jayne1

Miargh said:


> so what do you look for on the ones on ebay? are there any red flags or tags to ask for like bag authenticity or just not to trust ebay really?


Pictures - I need pictures.  To show that they have the item in their possession. 

Some take other people's pictures, so we have to be careful of that... but in general, a bunch of images showing the garment from all sides and a close-up of the label, done in a way that we can see a nonprofessional took the pictures (not a website) is very helpful.

That seller from Italy with 3(!) accounts... she never takes a close-up of the label unless she has a real IM...which is rare.


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> I am at barneys NYC and they are NOT doing presale...



It depends on locations... I think in NY they have more buyers, thus they do not do pre-sale like other locations. Any particular pieces you are looking? You can contact my SA so that she can help you look up some pieces @ pre-sale prices. The official sales does not start til Dec 1.

Love your dicker! You wore them so chic!


----------



## snapcrackle

Hi everyone!

I recently got into Isabel Marant as well! So far I only have the georget tartan dress and fred jacket. The sizing inconsistencies make it really hard for me to find pieces that fit 





tonkamama said:


> It depends on locations... I think in NY they have more buyers, thus they do not do pre-sale like other locations. Any particular pieces you are looking? You can contact my SA so that she can help you look up some pieces @ pre-sale prices. The official sales does not start til Dec 1.
> 
> Love your dicker! You wore them so chic!



Hey tonkamama, do you mind sharing with me your SA info? I would love to pre sale some pieces but am having trouble locating a willing SA as well.


----------



## Amsterdam

I don't remember who owns Franklin boots, but are they TTS?
On the Outnet I just bought a pair, but they advice to go one full size smaller..
is this true? I worried they won't fit. Thanks in advance!


----------



## flower71

juneping said:


> here are my dickers in anthracite....


Looking great as usual! Thanks for the pic, it does look black in the pic, I love them


----------



## tonkamama

snapcrackle said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I recently got into Isabel Marant as well! So far I only have the georget tartan dress and fred jacket. The sizing inconsistencies make it really hard for me to find pieces that fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey tonkamama, do you mind sharing with me your SA info? I would love to pre sale some pieces but am having trouble locating a willing SA as well.


No problem...I will PM you her information... 

One suggestion...  log-in Barneys website and take a look figuring out which pieces you love so that when you talk to her, she can help you more efficiently.


----------



## tonkamama

oatmella said:


> Thanks tonkamama - I will give her a call!  I was just there on Sunday, but I only saw size 2 and 3.


Did you get the size 1?  FYI I saw one just this Wed!!


----------



## angelastoel

Amsterdam said:


> I don't remember who owns Franklin boots, but are they TTS?
> On the Outnet I just bought a pair, but they advice to go one full size smaller..
> is this true? I worried they won't fit. Thanks in advance!



hi amsterdam, congrats on the boots, I am size 36,5 and my franklins are 37 and they fit, but definitely should not be smaller, so I think it will be ok.
which colour did you get?


----------



## Amsterdam

angelastoel said:


> hi amsterdam, congrats on the boots, I am size 36,5 and my franklins are 37 and they fit, but definitely should not be smaller, so I think it will be ok.
> which colour did you get?



I hope they'll fit me, thanks for your feedback!
I got them in black with 70% off 

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/101682


----------



## juneping

chicjean said:


> Love these! You look amazing!



thanks!!



tonkamama said:


> It depends on locations... I think in NY they have more buyers, thus they do not do pre-sale like other locations. Any particular pieces you are looking? You can contact my SA so that she can help you look up some pieces @ pre-sale prices. The official sales does not start til Dec 1.
> 
> Love your dicker! You wore them so chic!



i wasn't being accurate....there were very few items marked down already in barneys and they had some designer handbags for presale as well. but whatever for presale or sale were NOT impressive at all.  sometimes i really don't like living in NY...there's not that many great deals out there....too many rich people living here. 
and i wasn't looking for anything particular...just random browsing. so what did you get?? i read you got a RO...



flower71 said:


> Looking great as usual! Thanks for the pic, it does look black in the pic, I love them



thanks!! yes...the color looked almost black which is something i like. i know some people thought it's too dark. i bought a pair of DV dicker look alike shoes in taupe....and i was having a hard time pairing them w/ my wardrobe...so i am so happy



Amsterdam said:


> I hope they'll fit me, thanks for your feedback!
> I got them in black with 70% off
> 
> http://www.theoutnet.com/product/101682



wow...congrats!! 70% off....

there's another pair on the new guard website...if anyone's interested...go check them out.


----------



## Chanel 0407

OMG the IM sale is started on NAP US site!!!!!  Hurry


----------



## Chanel 0407

Hello, where is everyone?  Maybe you ladies are out shopping somewhere else  I need someone to talk to.  I just did some major damage to my CC.


----------



## tonkamama

Chanel 0407 said:


> Hello, where is everyone?  Maybe you ladies are out shopping somewhere else  I need someone to talk to.  I just did some major damage to my CC.


WOW Thank you Chanel!!  You are a sweetie!!!  I just got back from Thanksgiving dinner...  was able to snap one IM shirt from NAP!!  

How come NAP did not send out any e-mail?!!  How did you find out this FAB news!!


----------



## tonkamama

Chanel 0407 said:


> Hello, *where is everyone*?  Maybe you ladies are out shopping somewhere else  I need someone to talk to.  I just did some major damage to my CC.


Everyone must be having the beauty sleep for Black Friday...


----------



## tonkamama

Chanel 0407 said:


> Hello, where is everyone?  Maybe you ladies are out shopping somewhere else  I need someone to talk to.  I just did some major damage to my CC.


What did you get girl from NAP!!


----------



## Chanel 0407

I got the Jemet leopard blouse and the belina.  Could not decide which one I wanted without trying them on.  I also got Mati mohair sweater in red/black combo inspired by Nicole Richie.  Lastly, the djodie top not to mention I added some Valentino ankle boots to my cart.  I think that's it.  I just checked NAP @ midnight and sure enough I was right.  I was shop walking and stumbled into the computer room to take a look.



tonkamama said:


> What did you get girl from NAP!!


----------



## Chanel 0407

Happy Thanksgiving BTW.  Which top did you get Tonka?



tonkamama said:


> WOW Thank you Chanel!! You are a sweetie!!! I just got back from Thanksgiving dinner... was able to snap one IM shirt from NAP!!
> 
> How come NAP did not send out any e-mail?!! How did you find out this FAB news!!


----------



## tonkamama

Chanel 0407 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving BTW.  Which top did you get Tonka?


I got the Jemet leopard blouse too....  I have some other IM in my basket right now...  as I bought some from BNY (which most are not available on NAP )   so I need to do some calculating...


----------



## tonkamama

Chanel 0407 said:


> I got the Jemet leopard blouse and the belina.  Could not decide which one I wanted without trying them on.  I also got Mati mohair sweater in red/black combo inspired by Nicole Richie.  Lastly, the djodie top not to mention I added some Valentino ankle boots to my cart.  I think that's it.  I just checked NAP @ midnight and sure enough I was right.  I was shop walking and stumbled into the computer room to take a look.


  wow...so many goodies!!  Congrats!!  I am so happy that I've scored some really nice IM pieces from BNY and NAP sales!!

I am debating if I "need" a pair of Gatsy zebra-print pumps...  as I am not really a high heel person..


----------



## Chanel 0407

Yes, I think I will end up keeping the jemet.  Its a classic!



tonkamama said:


> I got the Jemet leopard blouse too.... I have some other IM in my basket right now... as I bought some from BNY (which most are not available on NAP ) so I need to do some calculating...


----------



## tonkamama

Chanel 0407 said:


> Yes, I think I will end up keeping the jemet.  Its a classic!


I tried the belina @ BNY (40% off and of course sold out in store now)...  it has strong shoulder so I think you will like the jemet better.  Since you can always return within 14 days, smart to get them now before your size sold out. 

djodie top has sold out by the time I checked in...  but I was lucky to get the same print in longer sleeve shirt from BNY (same design as jemet)...    So I am good.


----------



## Chanel 0407

Congrats Tonka,  Sounds like you did quite well this season.  I like the button down djodie too!



tonkamama said:


> I tried the belina @ BNY (40% off and of course sold out in store now)... it has strong shoulder so I think you will like the jemet better. Since you can always return within 14 days, smart to get them now before your size sold out.
> 
> djodie top has sold out by the time I checked in... but I was lucky to get the same print in longer sleeve shirt from BNY (same design as jemet)...  So I am good.


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> i wasn't being accurate....there were very few items marked down already in barneys and they had some designer handbags for presale as well. but whatever for presale or sale were NOT impressive at all.  sometimes i really don't like living in NY...there's not that many great deals out there....*too many rich people living here. *
> and i wasn't looking for anything particular...just random browsing. so what did you get?? i read you got a RO...


Yeah same with Beverly Hill stores.... too many rich people and PLUS too many celebritiesush:.  Glad I live near SF, not too many competitors..

Yes I scored a FW RO jacket off NAP secret sales @ 50% off  sold out in couple days!    

I scored few IM pieces from my wish list but did not want to pay full prices for them.  I feel I am changing my entire wardrobe  !!    

I got the followings all in my sizes from BNY.  NAP has sold out my sizes already with some duplicate styles even way before NAP sales started mid-night.  

Tweed pencil skirt (same fabric as Fred jacket) 
Velvet print pants with leather trimming
Djodie silk blouse
Adair drawstring chiffon blouse
Dilber wool-blend boucle coat 
Grey sweatshirt dress (Rumi wore it in her blog)
Erin denim shirt dress (I like the military style of it)

I've also scored a Jemet leopard blouse from NAP tonight!


----------



## flower71

tonkamama said:


> Yeah same with Beverly Hill stores.... too many rich people and PLUS too many celebritiesush:.  Glad I live near SF, not too many competitors..
> 
> Yes I scored a FW RO jacket off NAP secret sales @ 50% off  sold out in couple days!
> 
> I scored few IM pieces from my wish list but did not want to pay full prices for them.  I feel I am changing my entire wardrobe  !!
> 
> I got the followings all in my sizes from BNY.  NAP has sold out my sizes already with some duplicate styles even way before NAP sales started mid-night.
> 
> Tweed pencil skirt (same fabric as Fred jacket)
> Velvet print pants with leather trimming
> *Djodie silk blouse*
> Adair drawstring chiffon blouse
> Dilber wool-blend boucle coat
> Grey sweatshirt dress (Rumi wore it in her blog)
> *Erin denim shirt dress* (I like the military style of it)
> 
> I've also scored a Jemet leopard blouse from NAP tonight!




You did good! Congrats...I have 2 of your goodies on my wishlist...hopefully will be available when sales start here. I have to wait till mid January!! NAP end of december but I guess I don't really NEED anything...Maybe I'll try to just grow up and stop buying things on sale, since I have so many full priced items and I am contented...No, I don't think I can be so reasonable


----------



## flower71

Amsterdam said:


> I hope they'll fit me, thanks for your feedback!
> I got them in black with 70% off
> 
> http://www.theoutnet.com/product/101682


OMG! Now that's a deal! You were fast I suppose, I never saw them on the outnet...You're a fast one! Pity I can't wear heels that high without looking ridiculous, good for my wallet!


----------



## bgmommy

tonkamama said:


> Yeah same with Beverly Hill stores.... too many rich people and PLUS too many celebritiesush:.  Glad I live near SF, not too many competitors..
> 
> Yes I scored a FW RO jacket off NAP secret sales @ 50% off  sold out in couple days!
> 
> I scored few IM pieces from my wish list but did not want to pay full prices for them.  I feel I am changing my entire wardrobe  !!
> 
> I got the followings all in my sizes from BNY.  NAP has sold out my sizes already with some duplicate styles even way before NAP sales started mid-night.
> 
> Tweed pencil skirt (same fabric as Fred jacket)
> Velvet print pants with leather trimming
> Djodie silk blouse
> Adair drawstring chiffon blouse
> Dilber wool-blend boucle coat
> Grey sweatshirt dress (Rumi wore it in her blog)
> Erin denim shirt dress (I like the military style of it)
> 
> I've also scored a Jemet leopard blouse from NAP tonight!



WOW!  It sounds like you did great Tonka!  What was the NAP secret sale?  Obviously a good secret because I didn't hear about it!  Please let me live vicariously through you - tell us more about your RO!!!!  I scored the green metallic one at the Spring/Summer sale, but returned it - wasn't a fan of the color nor style.  A RO is the only thing on my hit list right now!  Happy Black Friday!


----------



## Jayne1

Chanel 0407 said:


> Hello, where is everyone?  Maybe you ladies are out shopping somewhere else  I need someone to talk to.  I just did some major damage to my CC.


I bought another jacket (which I already bought at full price) - but I'm giving it away.

I checked my computer at midnight and there was nothing so I went to sleep.  This morning I got an email notice and I was shocked!  So I purchased the second jacket, fast.


bgmommy said:


> WOW!  It sounds like you did great Tonka!  What was the NAP secret sale?  Obviously a good secret because I didn't hear about it!  Please let me live vicariously through you - tell us more about your RO!!!!  I scored the green metallic one at the Spring/Summer sale, but returned it - wasn't a fan of the color nor style.  A RO is the only thing on my hit list right now!  Happy Black Friday!


The Secret Sale didn't have IM, so I didn't care about it...


----------



## Jayne1

I only bought one thing from my NAP wish-list and now I'm holding out for Matches, since it's cheaper... I hope I'm not sorry.


----------



## jellylicious

Nice scores! I saw the secret sale RO jacket secret-it's gorgeous! Myself, I bought the Nimy dress and Mati sweater in the red combo. The djodie is really tempting but i want it in the long sleeve.


----------



## juneping

thanks for the alert!!
holy cow....just went to see my wish list on NAP...most of them either had the "sold out" or "on sale" tag on....but i am not buying anything....pls post your scores when they arrive....


----------



## chicjean

Yay! Can't wait to see all the amazing mod pics that are to come!!! 

Got my NAP email this morning and have been browsing ever since. Part of me wants to wait and see if some IM gets marked down more/wait for Barneys and Matches to get marked down. 

Hopefully, I don't miss out on what I want!!!


----------



## Jayne1

chicjean said:


> Yay! Can't wait to see all the amazing mod pics that are to come!!!
> 
> Got my NAP email this morning and have been browsing ever since. Part of me wants to wait and see if some IM gets marked down more/wait for Barneys and Matches to get marked down.
> 
> Hopefully, I don't miss out on what I want!!!


That's what I'm doing.

I got the one jacket I had to have and now everything else in my wishlist is waiting for better markdowns (a huge risk!) or Matches to do better. As much as I want to go crazy, I'm holding off.

Where is everyone?  The must be out shopping.


----------



## chicjean

Jayne1 said:


> That's what I'm doing.
> 
> I got the one jacket I had to have and now everything else in my wishlist is waiting for better markdowns (a huge risk!) or Matches to do better. As much as I want to go crazy, I'm holding off.
> 
> *Where is everyone?  The must be out shopping.*



Maybe... it's funny because as much as I love to shop, today is the one day that I refuse to go. It's too crazy out there!


----------



## juneping

I might go out...but I am too lazy....I am enjoying the comfyness of indoor...hahaha


----------



## jellylicious

I'm going to wait for barney's sale too on some items. Looks like matches don't have many of my sizes left.


----------



## Jayne1

When does Matches go on sale?

I bought everything I wanted here at full price, so now, the stuff I really want is on-line and I'm waiting for sales.

If an SA doesn't call me to come see something in a store that she might think I'm interested in, I generally don't go.  And no one has called.


----------



## tonkamama

flower71 said:


> You did good! Congrats...I have 2 of your goodies on my wishlist...hopefully will be available when sales start here. I have to wait till mid January!! NAP end of december but I guess I don't really NEED anything...Maybe I'll try to just grow up and *stop buying things on sale*, since I have so many full priced items and I am contented...No, *I don't think I can be so reasonable*


I am helpless when I see my favorites put on sale...  thank goodness I do not have other "bad" habits ...

You should get the Erin denim shirt dress, with your long legs you gonna make people turning heads.  Djodie silk blouse is really beautiful, I love the color combination, it goes so well with many IM jackets!!


----------



## tonkamama

bgmommy said:


> WOW!  It sounds like you did great Tonka!  What was the NAP secret sale?  Obviously a good secret because I didn't hear about it!  Please let me live vicariously through you - tell us more about your RO!!!!  I scored the green metallic one at the Spring/Summer sale, but returned it - wasn't a fan of the color nor style.  A RO is the only thing on my hit list right now!  Happy Black Friday!


Thank you.  The NAP secret sale was one of the FACEBOOK liking promotion but did not have IM, so I did not post on this thread.  There was only one RO jacket put on sale @ 50% off, so I act quickly snapping one for $1400!!... It is from the FW season, thicker and chewy leather.  http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/165306


----------



## tonkamama

Jayne1 said:


> I only bought one thing from my NAP wish-list and now I'm holding out for Matches, since it's cheaper... I hope I'm not sorry.


Go with your heart...  you need to be happy with your purchase.  I am sure you will find some great deals on Matches..  

Wow...it is so nice of you giving a IM jacket as gift!! Whoever is receiving the "gift" will be like this


----------



## tonkamama

chicjean said:


> Yay! Can't wait to see all the amazing mod pics that are to come!!!
> 
> Got my NAP email this morning and have been browsing ever since. Part of me wants to wait and see if some IM gets marked down more/wait for Barneys and Matches to get marked down.
> 
> Hopefully, I don't miss out on what I want!!!


I am sure you will score some great IM deals from these merchants.  Please be sure to share with us here ....

Just in case if you miss out on some "wanted" pieces...  there are always something to look forward to...*the SS collections*!!


----------



## chicjean

tonkamama said:


> I am sure you will score some great IM deals from these merchants.  Please be sure to share with us here ....
> 
> Just in case if you miss out on some "wanted" pieces...  there are always something to look forward to...*the SS collections*!!



Hopefully! I'll be sure to share... still waiting for my Fred to arrive, too 


Maybe slightly off topic, but is it weird to anyone else that lots of places carry IM but very few actually carry the same things? I know stores have different buyers, but it's still a little strange to me...


----------



## tonkamama

jellylicious said:


> Nice scores! I saw the secret sale RO jacket secret-it's gorgeous! Myself, I bought the Nimy dress and Mati sweater in the red combo. The djodie is really tempting but i want it in the long sleeve.


Congrats...beautiful Nimy dress was on my list, but my size sold out..

The djodie long sleeve shirt only available @ BNY (I mean not available on NAP)... contact your BNY SA early & see if you can presale the shirt before size running out.


----------



## zzhoneybee

YAY for sales!  I got the Eric patchwork jeans, Milena top, and feather earrings


----------



## chicjean

zzhoneybee said:


> YAY for sales!  I got the Eric patchwork jeans, Milena top, and feather earrings



Oooo, when the jeans get here, PLEASE post mods! I've been eyeing those, but I'm a little intimidated by them


----------



## DollyAntics

Hi Ladies congrats on everyones fab sale buys! I picked up the Yoan jumper and the Yosemite cardigan both in cream yesterday from private sale (30%) really happy as I love them! Also waiting for the petrol blue etoile cords! I'm still hoping to score the etoile leopard Warick jumper from NAP UK if it makes it to the sale...fingers crossed!


----------



## flower71

tonkamama said:


> I am helpless when I see my favorites put on sale...  thank goodness I do not have other "bad" habits ...
> 
> You should get the Erin denim shirt dress, with your long legs you gonna make people turning heads.  Djodie silk blouse is really beautiful, I love the color combination, it goes so well with many IM jackets!!


you are an enabler...but you're right, I love the Djodie print


----------



## am2022

I'm back !! And so many sales!! I'm sticking to my ban though and would just live thru you guys!!! Happy shopping to you all!!!


----------



## am2022

Have to say though that I got my sisters and nieces hooked on marant and they can't wait to visit hongkong IM stores!!!


----------



## Brigitte031

I just got one thing from the NAP sale.  I'm still trying to be patient and wait for a better sale. The sale/holiday season has only just started so I'm going to cross my fingers and hold off for now.

The one item I got was the Etoile Askel top. It just looks so cute!! I probably could have waited on it as I don't think it's the most popular item but I wanted to get _something_ from this sale!


----------



## jellylicious

tonkamama said:


> Congrats...beautiful Nimy dress was on my list, but my size sold out..
> 
> The djodie long sleeve shirt only available @ BNY (I mean not available on NAP)... contact your BNY SA early & see if you can presale the shirt before size running out.



Oh so sorry to hear your size was sold out. Hope mine fits.

I went into Barney's, no IM stuff on sale. Saw the shirt in my size...gosh you are right, i'll have to contact an SA asap! Urgh, i want everything on that rack!


----------



## bgmommy

tonkamama said:


> Thank you.  The NAP secret sale was one of the FACEBOOK liking promotion but did not have IM, so I did not post on this thread.  There was only one RO jacket put on sale @ 50% off, so I act quickly snapping one for $1400!!... It is from the FW season, thicker and chewy leather.  http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/165306



OH CONGRATS!!!  LOVE the jacket and made sure I did a FB like!!!


----------



## juliebeau

tonkamama said:


> Yeah same with Beverly Hill stores.... too many rich people and PLUS too many celebritiesush:.  Glad I live near SF, not too many competitors..
> 
> Yes I scored a FW RO jacket off NAP secret sales @ 50% off  sold out in couple days!
> 
> I scored few IM pieces from my wish list but did not want to pay full prices for them.  I feel I am changing my entire wardrobe  !!
> 
> I got the followings all in my sizes from BNY.  NAP has sold out my sizes already with some duplicate styles even way before NAP sales started mid-night.
> 
> Tweed pencil skirt (same fabric as Fred jacket)
> Velvet print pants with leather trimming
> Djodie silk blouse
> Adair drawstring chiffon blouse
> Dilber wool-blend boucle coat
> Grey sweatshirt dress (Rumi wore it in her blog)
> Erin denim shirt dress (I like the military style of it)
> 
> I've also scored a Jemet leopard blouse from NAP tonight!



Whoa you got quite the haul! Congrats! 
Do you know if Barneys is putting the Yoan sweater on sale?


----------



## tonkamama

juliebeau said:


> Whoa you got quite the haul! Congrats!
> Do you know if Barneys is putting the Yoan sweater on sale?


Thank you...  yes BNY 12/01 designer sale does include Yoan sweater.


----------



## am2022

tonka glad to know that... my ban gets semi lifted by december 1st...


----------



## tonkamama

Brigitte031 said:


> I just got one thing from the NAP sale.  I'm still trying to be patient and wait for a better sale. The sale/holiday season has only just started so I'm going to cross my fingers and hold off for now.
> 
> The one item I got was the Etoile Askel top. It just looks so cute!! I probably could have waited on it as I don't think it's the most popular item but I wanted to get _something_ from this sale!


Congrats.... Etoile Askel top is a beautiful top and you can wear it with your Fred jacket!!


----------



## tonkamama

amacasa said:


> tonka glad to know that... my ban gets semi lifted by december 1st...


amacasa ~ Welcome home!!!


----------



## KristyDarling

From the NAP sale I got the Pop bracelet in both red and black for myself, a pair of Fiorentini and Baker slouch boots, and a bunch of random jewelry gifts for my friends! I was tempted to buy a few IM things, but then I felt like I would be buying them simply because they were on sale and they were by IM, and not because I *really* loved and wanted them. I sooo wish there was something I loved though, cuz I would've pounced on them!


----------



## juneping

KristyDarling said:


> From the NAP sale I got the Pop bracelet in both red and black for myself, a pair of Fiorentini and Baker slouch boots, and a bunch of random jewelry gifts for my friends! *I was tempted to buy a few IM things, but then I felt like I would be buying them simply because they were on sale and they were by IM, and not because I *really* loved and wanted them. *I sooo wish there was something I loved though, cuz I would've pounced on them!



you spoke my mind....may be i am the type that doesn't have patience...so i already bought the stuff i really loved. that's why i didn't buy any IM during this sale.
BUT i did get a top from theory...on NM's site, for 50% off. it's something i know i will wear a lot.


----------



## Jayne1

KristyDarling said:


> From the NAP sale I got the Pop bracelet in both red and black for myself, a pair of Fiorentini and Baker slouch boots, and a bunch of random jewelry gifts for my friends! *I was tempted to buy a few IM things, but then I felt like I would be buying them simply because they were on sale and they were by IM, and not because I *really* loved and wanted them. *I sooo wish there was something I loved though, cuz I would've pounced on them!


I have quite a few things in my wish-list that fall into that category.  IM and others.  I'm trying to be careful... but if they get marked down further, I may love them enough to get them.


----------



## bbagsforever

Hi Guys
I am an avid reader of this thread- love all the mod pics!
I was hoping some of you may be able to help- I have been lusting after the IM Otway boots for some time, and have noticed a pair on *bay in grey.....I am unsure of authenticity (have never seen pics of the grey before)....
Does anyone know if the boots were originally made in this colour?
TIA!


----------



## tonkamama

Jayne1 said:


> When does Matches go on sale?
> 
> I bought everything I wanted here at full price, so now, the stuff I really want is on-line and I'm waiting for sales.
> 
> If an SA doesn't call me to come see something in a store that she might think I'm interested in, I generally don't go.  And no one has called.


*svenesaes* posted below code for Matches....

code SHOPSTYLE15

15% off all orders, expires tomorrow!


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> *svenesaes* posted below code for Matches....
> 
> code SHOPSTYLE15
> 
> 15% off all orders, expires tomorrow!



i actually really like the IM pieces on matches....it's one of my faves. i think i'll buy from matches again when the sale is steep. not a fan of DHL...


----------



## Jayne1

tonkamama said:


> *svenesaes* posted below code for Matches....
> 
> code SHOPSTYLE15
> 
> 15% off all orders, expires tomorrow!


Is it terribly greedy of me to want to wait for at least 25% off?  DHL shipping to Canada is expensive and I want a better price. :shame:


----------



## juneping

Jayne1 said:


> Is it terribly greedy of me to want to wait for at least 25% off?  DHL shipping to Canada is expensive and I want a better price. :shame:



no...not at all. i hope they'll have something like 30-40% off...15% is like nothing...


----------



## tonkamama

Jayne1 said:


> Is it terribly greedy of me to want to wait for at least 25% off?  DHL shipping to Canada is expensive and I want a better price. :shame:


Of course not dear...  I would do the same thing too, my minimum is 30% off.. 

At least now we know that Matches is finally give in and offer discounts...

To be honest, I hardly pay full prices on my cloths .  With IM I made exception and pay full prices on few hot ticket items.  This is why I was waiting patiently and was able to purchases few of my favorite pieces at markdown prices.


----------



## chicjean

KristyDarling said:


> From the NAP sale I got the Pop bracelet in both red and black for myself, a pair of Fiorentini and Baker slouch boots, and a bunch of random jewelry gifts for my friends! *I was tempted to buy a few IM things, but then I felt like I would be buying them simply because they were on sale and they were by IM, and not because I *really* loved and wanted them.* I sooo wish there was something I loved though, cuz I would've pounced on them!



I'm with you on this. 

I've spent all day milling over my NAP wish list and I've narrowed it down to one thing that's not IM. Wanna sleep on it before I purchase, though, just to be sure it's love and not sale pressure.


----------



## am2022

cant wait to check the sales later.. when the kids go to bed that is.
action pic to share.. .taupe dicker!


----------



## juneping

amacasa said:
			
		

> cant wait to check the sales later.. when the kids go to bed that is.
> action pic to share.. .taupe dicker!



Love the way you styled the dickers


----------



## KristyDarling

chicjean said:


> I'm with you on this.
> 
> I've spent all day milling over my NAP wish list and I've narrowed it down to one thing that's not IM. Wanna sleep on it before I purchase, though, just to be sure it's love and not sale pressure.



Smart lady!  



Jayne1 said:


> I have quite a few things in my wish-list that fall into that category. IM and others. I'm trying to be careful... but if they get marked down further, I may love them enough to get them.



That's how I felt about the Pop bracelet. When they were $80, I was like, "cute but not for $80."  Now that they're $48 I still think they're overpriced BUT I love them just enough to buy them now. 



juneping said:


> you spoke my mind....may be i am the type that doesn't have patience...so i already bought the stuff i really loved. that's why i didn't buy any IM during this sale.
> BUT i did get a top from theory...on NM's site, for 50% off. it's something i know i will wear a lot.



Totally. The only time I pay full-price is if I loooove something AND I'm 75-100% sure that it'll sell out quickly at full price and won't even last til the sales. By the time the sales come around, there are usually 2-3 things that I like well enough to buy at a reduced price, but for some reason, this time there wasn't anything besides the Pop bracelet that was really calling to me. I would've loved to do as *tonkamama* did and gone to the Barney's sale, but I can only make it out to the shops about twice a year. I'm an online shopper, but I'm hoping that'll change.


----------



## KristyDarling

amacasa said:


> cant wait to check the sales later.. when the kids go to bed that is.
> action pic to share.. .taupe dicker!



You and your outfit are gorgey!  I wear my Dickers unzipped, too!


----------



## jellybebe

amacasa said:


> cant wait to check the sales later.. when the kids go to bed that is.
> action pic to share.. .taupe dicker!



Love them unzipped like this! You look great.

I also am unsure if I'm going to buy anything in the NAP sale. I am still considering the leopard-print cuba booties but am still hesitating.


----------



## flower71

amacasa said:


> tonka glad to know that... my ban gets semi lifted by december 1st...


yahoo, you're back!! I missed you
Hope you had a great time. Now I'm watching the action in the US with the sales...waiting for ours to start in a month...
I agree with *jayne, juneping* and *tonka*, for me, sales start with at least a 30%off...I really don't need anything now


----------



## flower71

KristyDarling said:


> Smart lady!
> 
> 
> 
> That's how I felt about the Pop bracelet. When they were $80, I was like, "cute but not for $80."  Now that they're $48 I still think they're overpriced BUT I love them just enough to buy them now.
> 
> 
> 
> Totally. The only time I pay full-price is if I loooove something AND I'm 75-100% sure that it'll sell out quickly at full price and won't even last til the sales. By the time the sales come around, there are usually 2-3 things that I like well enough to buy at a reduced price, but for some reason, this time there wasn't anything besides the Pop bracelet that was really calling to me. I would've loved to do as *tonkamama* did and gone to the Barney's sale, but I can only make it out to the shops about twice a year. I'm an online shopper, but I'm hoping that'll change.


*KD*, great finds! I am going to get a few bracelets when they're 50%off but not even at 30%off.


----------



## flower71

chicjean said:


> I'm with you on this.
> 
> I've spent all day milling over my NAP wish list and I've narrowed it down to one thing that's not IM. Wanna sleep on it before I purchase, though, just to be sure it's love and not sale pressure.


So have you got your Fred yet? Did you get anything else? Sorry I can't catch up on all the action


----------



## Jayne1

KristyDarling said:


> That's how I felt about the Pop bracelet. When they were $80, I was like, "cute but not for $80."  Now that they're $48 I still think they're overpriced BUT I love them just enough to buy them now.


I want a Pop bracelet too!  I'm way too old (must be the oldest poster here) but I thought I could carry it off if I don't go overboard by wearing too many other youthful items.

I did try a few bracelets in the store last summer (not the Pop, but similar) and I had trouble closing it on my own.  The SA could close it, but it was awkward for me to do with one hand.  

You probably have much smaller wrists... but I still want to get one too! Maybe a necklace instead?


----------



## chicjean

amacasa said:


> cant wait to check the sales later.. when the kids go to bed that is.
> action pic to share.. .taupe dicker!



You look amazing! I'm a fan of the unzipped, too


----------



## chicjean

flower71 said:


> So have you got your Fred yet? Did you get anything else? Sorry I can't catch up on all the action



Haha, I'm the same- this thread FLIES. 

My Fred is on my way to me, hopefully by the end of next week . Since I purchased it, I haven't bought anything else, although I am considering a cute leather skirt from the NAP sale. It's not IM, but I know I'd wear it to death; just not sure if I want to wait and see if it goes more than 30% or get it now.


----------



## flower71

chicjean said:


> Haha, I'm the same- this thread FLIES.
> 
> My Fred is on my way to me, hopefully by the end of next week . Since I purchased it, I haven't bought anything else, although I am considering a cute leather skirt from the NAP sale. It's not IM, but I know I'd wear it to death; just not sure if I want to wait and see if it goes more than 30% or get it now.


Decisions, decisions...So tempting to want more off but what if it's sold out? Would you be realllyy disappointed or just say, well maybe that other skirt will be great too?
I am trying to will myself not to be too distracted...I mustn't!


----------



## tonkamama

chicjean said:


> Haha, I'm the same- this thread FLIES.
> 
> My Fred is on my way to me, hopefully by the end of next week . Since I purchased it, I haven't bought anything else, although *I am considering a cute leather skirt from the NAP sale. *It's not IM, but I know I'd wear it to death; just not sure if I want to wait and see if it goes more than 30% or get it now.


Oh a cute leather skirt?!   I think I know which one I had it in my basket just to dream...  haha..  I am a bit too old for that cute little leather skirt.  I always wanted a pair of leather cropped pants but not yet wanting to pay full price for it (like the one that KristyDarling got months ago, I was like this )..  I can never get them at sales price due to fact that I am falling in the "popular size" group.  IM leather pants are too pricy for me even at sale price.


----------



## Isabelfan

tonkamama said:


> Oh a cute leather skirt?!   I think I know which one I had it in my basket just to dream...  haha..  I am a bit too old for that cute little leather skirt.  I always wanted a pair of leather cropped pants but not yet wanting to pay full price for it (like the one that KristyDarling got months ago, I was like this )..  I can never get them at sales price due to fact that I am falling in the "popular size" group.  IM leather pants are too pricy for me even at sale price.



Tonka glad you got the jemet. It looked good on you. I am at a loss at what to buy. So much choices, so little moolah! Haha


----------



## Isabelfan

Brigitte031 said:


> I just got one thing from the NAP sale.  I'm still trying to be patient and wait for a better sale. The sale/holiday season has only just started so I'm going to cross my fingers and hold off for now.
> 
> The one item I got was the Etoile Askel top. It just looks so cute!! I probably could have waited on it as I don't think it's the most popular item but I wanted to get _something_ from this sale!



The askel is lovely! I bought it at full price and loved every time I wear it! Good choice.


----------



## juliebeau

Just found this fun little peek at IM SS12:

http://elysewalker.com/store/ew-blo...012-isabel-marant-shots-youve-been-dying-for/


----------



## Jayne1

I immediately bought the one jacket I had to have on  NAP- I thought I'd wait a bit to see if there were further reductions on the rest of my wish list.  

Well - I just looked and everything (IM and non-IM) on my wish list is _sold out._

When does Matches go on sale?


----------



## juneping

i am curious about the price range of this jacket...


----------



## mercer

Me too!  



juneping said:


> i am curious about the price range of this jacket...


----------



## tb-purselover

juneping said:


> elysewalker.com/store/ew-blog/wp-content/gallery/isabelmarant_spring2012/img_0594.jpg
> i am curious about the price range of this jacket...



Weez jacket, $4688 respectively!!! 

Beautiful jacket, but out of my range. It sort of feels silly saying that considering how much I fold like a cheap tent with her items every season .


----------



## juneping

tb-purselover said:


> Weez jacket, $4688 respectively!!!
> 
> Beautiful jacket, but out of my range. It sort of feels silly saying that considering how much I fold like a cheap tent with her items every season .



then i'd rather get the black one...it's a much better combo...the stones have a much better reflection against black fabric. i wonder who's gonna get the piece here....


----------



## tb-purselover

juneping said:


> then i'd rather get the black one...it's a much better combo...the stones have a much better reflection against black fabric. i wonder who's gonna get the piece here....



ITA, the black fabric makes the stones pop! Plus it is more versatile. I would love to see both the black one and the weez jacket modeled by someone. Are you going to get the black one . If so, please do model it!


----------



## flower71

tb-purselover said:


> Weez jacket, $4688 respectively!!!
> 
> Beautiful jacket, but out of my range. It sort of feels silly saying that considering how much I fold like a cheap tent with her items every season .


This is just so true for me too...But I really can't see myself forking out that amount of money for IM...
*Jayne*, which jacket did you get?


----------



## tonkamama

Ladies... the above *Tie-Dye Weez Embroidered Jacket *will be available at BNY for spring (Feb 2012 or sooner).  For that price I also prefer the black version, so I wonder *if NAP will be carrying the black version? * 

For SS 2012 collection, I don't mind paying full price for a Itzel Printed Velvet crop Jeans (snake print), the military jacket and the Ito Tweed Blazer...


----------



## tonkamama

Isabelfan said:


> Tonka glad you got the jemet. It looked good on you. I am at a loss at what to buy. *So much choices, so little moolah*! Haha


Thank you dear, now just hope jemet will fit me as IM sizing is little crazy to guess.   I know exactly what your saying..  so this year I made prior planning but still I think I am little over budget now..


----------



## DollyAntics

juliebeau said:


> Just found this fun little peek at IM SS12:
> 
> http://elysewalker.com/store/ew-blo...012-isabel-marant-shots-youve-been-dying-for/


 
Oh no!! I LOVE so many things from the new collection!



tb-purselover said:


> Weez jacket, $4688 respectively!!!
> 
> Beautiful jacket, but out of my range. It sort of feels silly saying that considering how much I fold like a cheap tent with her items every season .


 
Haha! Same here, I love this jacket in black...very tempting - does anybody know the name and price of the black jacket? I know it was on the thread somewhere but it moves so fast I can't find it now!



juneping said:


> then i'd rather get the black one...it's a much better combo...the stones have a much better reflection against black fabric. i wonder who's gonna get the piece here....


 
ITA!!



tonkamama said:


> Ladies... the above *Tie-Dye Weez Embroidered Jacket *will be available at BNY for spring (Feb 2012 or sooner). For that price I also prefer the black version, so I wonder *if NAP will be carrying the black version? *
> 
> For SS 2012 collection, I don't mind paying full price for a Itzel Printed Velvet crop Jeans (snake print), the military jacket and the Ito Tweed Blazer...


 
Must call NAP and find out!!


----------



## chicjean

flower71 said:


> Decisions, decisions...So tempting to want more off but what if it's sold out? Would you be realllyy disappointed or just say, well maybe that other skirt will be great too?
> I am trying to will myself not to be too distracted...I mustn't!



I'm going to wait, I would be disappointed, but it doesn't' even say LOW STOCK or anything on the NAP wish list page. Still feeling confident it'll get marked down again 




tonkamama said:


> Oh a cute leather skirt?!   I think I know which one I had it in my basket just to dream...  haha..  I am a bit too old for that cute little leather skirt.  I always wanted a pair of leather cropped pants but not yet wanting to pay full price for it (like the one that KristyDarling got months ago, I was like this )..  I can never get them at sales price due to fact that I am falling in the "popular size" group.  IM leather pants are too pricy for me even at sale price.



I'm curious if we're thinking of the same skirt! A little off topic, but it's my Maje. Definitely check out NAP for cropped leather pants, there are a few on sale under $500 by Maje, See by Chloe, and Adam. There's a pair by Notify, too, but it's just a little over $500. 




juliebeau said:


> Just found this fun little peek at IM SS12:
> 
> http://elysewalker.com/store/ew-blo...012-isabel-marant-shots-youve-been-dying-for/



Thanks for sharing! SS12 is growing on me, although I can't say I've ever been a fan of tye-dye. I've always thought it looks like your clothes are confused, "Do I want to be this color, or that color??"



juneping said:


> elysewalker.com/store/ew-blog/wp-content/gallery/isabelmarant_spring2012/img_0594.jpg
> i am curious about the price range of this jacket...



I love this, but I'm curious to see it in the black on someone besides Elin Kling, too. Someone on this thread has to go for it, we all want mods!!!


----------



## juneping

tb-purselover said:
			
		

> ITA, the black fabric makes the stones pop! Plus it is more versatile. I would love to see both the black one and the weez jacket modeled by someone. Are you going to get the black one . If so, please do model it!



Oh no....I won't be able to afford it...but I do want to see some mod pix if any of us would get it...


----------



## mercer

juneping said:


> Oh no....I won't be able to afford it...but I do want to see some mod pix if any of us would get it...



I'm in the same boat.  It's lovely, but that price is more than my first car!  I hope a lovely PF friend snaps one up, tho!  

I preordered 2 pair of jenny boots, so I'm doing a good job resisting the first cut of sales.  I'll wait for the second cut.  If there is nothing left in my size, it's that much more $$ I'll have to spend on Spring!


----------



## tb-purselover

DollyAntics said:


> *
> does anybody know the name and price of the black jacket?* I know it was on the thread somewhere but it moves so fast I can't find it now!



Yep, the black jacket is called Waris and is priced around $5393 respectively.

Way too much for me! Sigh...


----------



## zzhoneybee

tb-purselover said:


> Yep, the black jacket is called Waris and is priced around $5393 respectively.
> 
> Way too much for me! Sigh...




The price is insane!  I don't understand why it costs so much?


----------



## jellybebe

I think these Etoile pants are fun and I really like the slouchy shape. They're called Jerry and seem to be part of the SS12 line, but I'm not sure if $455 is a bit much?


----------



## KristyDarling

*hktaitai* -- as our resident all-things-IM collector with the most complete collection every season, you MUST be the one to buy both the Weez and Waris jackets! Okay??? 

So far, I'm not seeing any absolute must-haves from SS12 (would've looooved the Waris but it's out of my range), then again I've eaten these words many times before. LOL.


----------



## tonkamama

chicjean said:


> I'm curious if we're thinking of the same skirt! A little off topic, but it's my Maje. Definitely check out NAP for cropped leather pants, there are a few on sale under $500 by Maje, See by Chloe, and Adam. There's a pair by Notify, too, but it's just a little over $500.


yes it is the Jalouse leather skirt (so cute)...  all of those around $500 leather pants were sold out in my sizes when I was about to check out ...  I find that it is very competitive to shop on line during the crazy sales...  in store shopping at least I can hold on tight til end of the day...  LOL Now I just need to wait and see if anyone returns ...


----------



## chicjean

tonkamama said:


> yes it is the Jalouse leather skirt (so cute)...  all of those around $500 leather pants were sold out in my sizes when I was about to check out ...  I find that it is very competitive to shop on line during the crazy sales...  in store shopping at least I can hold on tight til end of the day...  LOL Now I just need to wait and see if anyone returns ...



Haha, I love that we picked the same skirt. I think all of us here have similar tastes  Sending good vibes that there are returns in your size!! I can totally see you rocking some cropped leather pants with your djodie and/or jemet!


----------



## Jayne1

chicjean said:


> I'm going to wait, I would be disappointed, *but it doesn't' even say LOW STOCK or anything on the NAP wish list page*. Still feeling confident it'll get marked down again
> 
> Thanks for sharing! SS12 is growing on me, although I can't say I've ever been a fan of tye-dye. I've always thought it looks like your clothes are confused, "Do I want to be this color, or that color??"


Not low stock?

Everything I want sold out...  as soon as I saw it sold out, I started to feel remorseful that I didn't grab them at 40% off. 

About the Tie-Dye... I am showing my age here, but Tie-Dye (to me) is something that was done in our laundry rooms at home.  Or with a bunch of people on a sunny day, in the backyard with a big tub.

Tie-Dye  (to me) never looks expensive.


----------



## KristyDarling

Jayne1 said:


> Not low stock?
> 
> Everything I want sold out...  as soon as I saw it sold out, I started to feel remorseful that I didn't grab them at 40% off.
> 
> *About the Tie-Dye... I am showing my age here, but Tie-Dye (to me) is something that was done in our laundry rooms at home.  Or with a bunch of people on a sunny day, in the backyard with a big tub.
> 
> Tie-Dye  (to me) never looks expensive.*



ITA.  I used to make my own tie-dye shirts in the kitchen when they had a resurgence in the 80s...and I remember going to lots of tie-dye parties!   I just can't bring myself to wear this trend ever again. Once in awhile, there is an old trend that I can somehow modify and interpret in an age-appropriate way, but this is not one of them.  This is JMHO, but I think youth is a prerequisite for the tie-dye IM SS/12 pieces, i.e. the under 30s!


----------



## chicjean

Jayne1 said:


> Not low stock?
> 
> Everything I want sold out...  as soon as I saw it sold out, I started to feel remorseful that I didn't grab them at 40% off.
> 
> About the Tie-Dye... I am showing my age here, but Tie-Dye (to me) is something that was done in our laundry rooms at home.  Or with a bunch of people on a sunny day, in the backyard with a big tub.
> 
> Tie-Dye  (to me) never looks expensive.



Not low stock... yet. Crossing my fingers. 

I'm with you on the tie-dye (spelling??), not a huge fan. I'm curious what everyone else's thoughts are about it?


----------



## juneping

I think I saw the tie-dye trend but I wasn't following the trend....
Anyhoo...never liked the look. Why ms marant brought it back??


----------



## Jayne1

KristyDarling said:


> ITA.  I used to make my own tie-dye shirts in the kitchen when they had a resurgence in the 80s...and I remember going to lots of tie-dye parties!   I just can't bring myself to wear this trend ever again. Once in awhile, there is an old trend that I can somehow modify and interpret in an age-appropriate way, but this is not one of them.  This is JMHO, but* I think youth is a prerequisite for the tie-dye IM SS/12 pieces, i.e. the under 30s! *


They are going to look so good in their IM tie-dye, aren't they?  I bet it's a freshly modern take too.  

Oh well... not for us...


----------



## KristyDarling

juneping said:


> I think I saw the tie-dye trend but I wasn't following the trend....
> Anyhoo...never liked the look. Why ms marant brought it back??



My guess is that she likes the bohemian aspect of tie-dye....she seems to like taking American style motifs like this and putting her own cool-girl spin on them. Ironic, given that she's so renowned for her "French look". I think it's because she takes Americana and elevates it in an effortless cool kind of way...and the French are famous for their chic coolness.  



Jayne1 said:


> They are going to look so good in their IM tie-dye, aren't they?  I bet it's a freshly modern take too.
> 
> Oh well... not for us...



ITA. I thought it looked super fresh, fun, and vibrant on the runway models...who were, of course, well under 30. (except for Carmen Kass who's in her early 30s but could easily pass for 23!)


----------



## Jayne1

Can someone explain NAP to me?

Yesterday, all my wish list items (that I passed on) were "sold out."  They were sold out for about 24 hours and now I see one or two are back in "low stock."

So, does that mean people had them in and out of the carts all day long?  And how long does something stay in your cart while you think about it?


----------



## chicjean

I'm definitely under 30, but not a fan of tie-dye. I have my eye on those snake print jeans though...  

*Janye*, I was always under the impression that NAP didn't hold items in your cart, that it could sell out before you purchased it even if it was there. Maybe they re-appeared because people cancelled the orders? Or they were purchased before the mark down and the returns just got processed? I have plenty of things in my NAP cart, but I'm quite positive they're not on hold for me.


----------



## DollyAntics

tb-purselover said:


> Yep, the black jacket is called Waris and is priced around $5393 respectively.
> 
> Way too much for me! Sigh...


 

Eeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkk the price!! I LOVE it though! I also love the long sleeveless embellished jacket (WOLF?)!


----------



## Jayne1

chicjean said:


> I'm definitely under 30, but not a fan of tie-dye. I have my eye on those snake print jeans though...
> 
> *Janye*, I was always under the impression that NAP didn't hold items in your cart, that it could sell out before you purchased it even if it was there. Maybe they re-appeared because people cancelled the orders? Or they were purchased before the mark down and the returns just got processed? I have plenty of things in my NAP cart, but I'm quite positive they're not on hold for me.


At the very beginning of the sale, everything was there and _not_ low stock.  Therefore, I decided to wait a bit (for Matches  - to compare).

About 12 hours later, all my wish list items which just a few hours before were in full stock, became 'sold out' and stayed that way all day, until this afternoon and now I see some back as 'low stock' so I was wondering where they were for 24 hours...


----------



## tonkamama

I am not and never a fan of tie-dye , I don't know why but it reminded me of the 60's hippie (even tho I was not even born during that era...)...

The snake print cropped jeans will be available at BNY...

Cannot wait to find out what NAP is going to carry for SS...


----------



## soholaleni

OMW She's at it again!! This is awful..

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CROCHET-MOH...ultDomain_0&hash=item336eddc578#ht_500wt_1214


----------



## Jayne1

soholaleni said:


> OMW She's at it again!! This is awful..
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/CROCHET-MOH...ultDomain_0&hash=item336eddc578#ht_500wt_1214


She never stopped.

She has 3 accounts and when she occasionally has an authentic IM garment, she shows a closeup picture of the label. Otherwise you get what you see in this auction.


----------



## mercer

How did she get ahold of my nana's gardening sweater?




soholaleni said:


> OMW She's at it again!! This is awful..
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/CROCHET-MOH...ultDomain_0&hash=item336eddc578#ht_500wt_1214


----------



## Chanel 0407

What are the three accounts she sells under?


----------



## Jayne1

Chanel 0407 said:


> What are the three accounts she sells under?


Are we allowed to post eBay names here? 

if you see a seller from Italy, it's probably her.  She has the same brief descriptions, written poorly, she doesn't use complete sentences and she only takes one or two pictures with her phone and never shows a closeup of the label unless it's the real thing (which is rare.)


----------



## juneping

Jayne1 said:
			
		

> Are we allowed to post eBay names here?
> 
> if you see a seller from Italy, it's probably her.  She has the same brief descriptions, written poorly, she doesn't use complete sentences and she only takes one or two pictures with her phone and never shows a closeup of the label unless it's the real thing (which is rare.)



I think so....as long as she is not a tpfer...


----------



## Chanel 0407

ok, I think I have figured out who it is.  Thanks ladies.


----------



## Jayne1

Also, she never uses the 7 day auction format.  She lists for her auctions to end within a day or two.

I assume so that her listings always appear at the top of the gallery in the "newly listed" -- they don't fall into the rest of the IM auctions and get lost.

That's why I noticed her to begin with -- all those ridiculous fakes keep popping up because when I scroll, I always check out the newly listed items first.  And there she is, again.


----------



## Jayne1

Also, if you go to her feedback (whichever account she uses)... her listings are private unless it's an authentic item and then she doesn't make it private.  

Most are private though except for the occasional sale which was for the real thing.

I've also checked... and her third account (the one she uses the least) bought from her second account and gave glowing feedback.


----------



## MissCouturable

Quick question.. Does anyone here have the Jordan jacket in a size 0? If you do, what are your measurements? I'm having a hard time judging whether I will be able to fit or not.


----------



## tonkamama

MissCouturable said:


> Quick question.. Does anyone here have the Jordan jacket in a size 0? If you do, what are your measurements? I'm having a hard time judging whether I will be able to fit or not.


I don't have one..... But my Barneys SA does. She told me size 0 is very tiny, more of a -0. Not Ms. Marant usual sizing. So if you normally a size 0, I think it will be too small for you.


----------



## kml2887

I've just recently become obsessed with IM and it all started in the spring with the Jordan jacket (which is the only IM piece I currently own) I'm slowly making my way through this thread, looking at everyone's mod pics and literally everyone here wears their Isabel Marant pieces so well!  

Can anyone ID the name of this IM jacket? or what season it is from? retail price? Or sizing advice? (If my Jordan jacket is a 2, will this even fit me?).  I'm in need of a basic black jacket and just stumbled across this one.  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/330637449666?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## tonkamama

kml2887 said:


> I've just recently become obsessed with IM and it all started in the spring with the Jordan jacket (which is the only IM piece I currently own) I'm slowly making my way through this thread, looking at everyone's mod pics and literally everyone here wears their Isabel Marant pieces so well!
> 
> Can anyone ID the name of this IM jacket? or what season it is from? retail price? Or sizing advice? (If my Jordan jacket is a 2, will this even fit me?).  I'm in need of a basic black jacket and just stumbled across this one.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/330637449666?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


I read from the listing that this black jacket runs small so I guess it should be the same or similar as your Jordan.  But to be on the safe side...*best to get the measurement from the seller and compare it with your Jordan jacket.  *  HTH


----------



## MissCouturable

tonkamama said:


> I don't have one..... But my Barneys SA does. She told me size 0 is very tiny, more of a -0. Not Ms. Marant usual sizing. So if you normally a size 0, I think it will be too small for you.


Oh wow so your barneys sa is like what do you think a 24 in jeans and a 00 in other clothes? Do you know her measurements?


----------



## Amsterdam

kml2887 said:


> I've just recently become obsessed with IM and it all started in the spring with the Jordan jacket (which is the only IM piece I currently own) I'm slowly making my way through this thread, looking at everyone's mod pics and literally everyone here wears their Isabel Marant pieces so well!
> 
> Can anyone ID the name of this IM jacket? or what season it is from? retail price? Or sizing advice? (If my Jordan jacket is a 2, will this even fit me?).  I'm in need of a basic black jacket and just stumbled across this one.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/330637449666?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



I own both the Jordan and the black jacket ( I don't know the name).
I have the Jordan in size 2 and the black jacket in size 1. 
The black jacket is TTS and the Jordan is very STS, so I believe the black jacket in size 2 would be too big for you. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## chicjean

My Fred came today!!!!  

I'll post mods asap, I only had time to try it on quickly before running out the door after it arrived.


----------



## Chanel 0407

Let me know how your Fred fits.  Everytime I wear mine it hurts my neck.  I have a size 2 which is my normal IM size.  




chicjean said:


> My Fred came today!!!!
> 
> I'll post mods asap, I only had time to try it on quickly before running out the door after it arrived.


----------



## chicjean

Chanel 0407 said:


> Let me know how your Fred fits.  Everytime I wear mine it hurts my neck.  I have a size 2 which is my normal IM size.



From trying it on quickly, it fits perfectly. Can I ask what you mean by it hurting your neck? Is it because the fabric is itchy?? That's the only thing about it that I'm a a little worried about, is how itchy it is. Mine is a size 2, as well.


----------



## kml2887

tonkamama said:


> I read from the listing that this black jacket runs small so I guess it should be the same or similar as your Jordan. But to be on the safe side...*best to get the measurement from the seller and compare it with your Jordan jacket. *HTH


 


Amsterdam said:


> I own both the Jordan and the black jacket ( I don't know the name).
> I have the Jordan in size 2 and the black jacket in size 1.
> The black jacket is TTS and the Jordan is very STS, so I believe the black jacket in size 2 would be too big for you.
> 
> Hope this helps.


 
Thank you both! This helps a lot.  I will check the measurements to be sure.  Anything that has a strong/structured shoulder, I've found the fit has to be near perfect or else it just won't look right on me .  

*Amsterdam, *since you have this jacket and the Jordan, how would you compare the shoulders of them both.  From the pictures, the black jacket looks like it might have quite a bit bigger/more padded shoulder?


----------



## Amsterdam

kml2887 said:


> Thank you both! This helps a lot.  I will check the measurements to be sure.  Anything that has a strong/structured shoulder, I've found the fit has to be near perfect or else it just won't look right on me .
> 
> *Amsterdam, *since you have this jacket and the Jordan, how would you compare the shoulders of them both.  From the pictures, the black jacket looks like it might have quite a bit bigger/more padded shoulder?



Yes, the black jacket has puffy shoulders. There're no pads in it though,
but maybe the lady that sold me the jacket removed them.
Here is a pic of my jacket:


----------



## juneping

Amsterdam said:


> Yes, the black jacket has puffy shoulders. There're no pads in it though,
> but maybe the lady that sold me the jacket removed them.
> Here is a pic of my jacket:



oh, can you pls post a mod pic??
i think i saw something very very similar at IM store last month but in PINK.....reminds me of ancient chinese little girl winter jacket.


----------



## kml2887

Amsterdam said:


> Yes, the black jacket has puffy shoulders. There're no pads in it though,
> but maybe the lady that sold me the jacket removed them.
> Here is a pic of my jacket:


 
You are so helpful! Thank you taking the time to snap a pic.  It's good to know there are no actual shoulder pads


----------



## jellylicious

chicjean said:


> From trying it on quickly, it fits perfectly. Can I ask what you mean by it hurting your neck? Is it because the fabric is itchy?? That's the only thing about it that I'm a a little worried about, is how itchy it is. Mine is a size 2, as well.



OOOH...can't wait to see your mod pix!


----------



## tonkamama

MissCouturable said:


> Oh wow so your barneys sa is like what do you think a 24 in jeans and a 00 in other clothes? Do you know her measurements?


My SA is very tiny with narrow shoulder and she told me she got herself a size 1.  I will see if I can get her shoulder measurement which that is very important in IM jacket.


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> My SA is very tiny with narrow shoulder and she told me she got herself a size 1.  I will see if I can get her shoulder measurement which that is very important in IM jacket.



well...i have narrow shoulders as well...but since i gained weight..i can no longer wear anything size 0...i think the most important measurement is armpit to armpit, you know where breasts matter...


----------



## am2022

amsterdam...loving the black jacket... any mod pic???

As i posted 200 pics on fb for my family, here is another one for my TPF IM lovers!

Semax trousers with exhibition necklace!


----------



## MissCouturable

tonkamama said:


> My SA is very tiny with narrow shoulder and she told me she got herself a size 1.  I will see if I can get her shoulder measurement which that is very important in IM jacket.


I thought you said she got a size 0?


----------



## MissCouturable

Amsterdam said:


> Yes, the black jacket has puffy shoulders. There're no pads in it though,
> but maybe the lady that sold me the jacket removed them.
> Here is a pic of my jacket:


What is the name of this jacket by the way?


----------



## chicjean

amacasa said:


> amsterdam...loving the black jacket... any mod pic???
> 
> As i posted 200 pics on fb for my family, here is another one for my TPF IM lovers!
> 
> Semax trousers with exhibition necklace!



Looking fab!!! Love the semax!


----------



## juneping

amacasa said:


> amsterdam...loving the black jacket... any mod pic???
> 
> As i posted 200 pics on fb for my family, here is another one for my TPF IM lovers!
> 
> Semax trousers with exhibition necklace!



love the necklace....is there any more pic about the semax pants?? are those cropped pants or full length??


----------



## tonkamama

MissCouturable said:


> I thought you said she got a size 0?


Sorry I did not make myself clear.  I said she told me Jordan size 0 was very small cus her usual IM jacket size is 0, but she had to size it up to a 1.


----------



## Chanel 0407

No I don't think its itchy.  I mean that it might be too tight in my neck area so it makes it sore after wearing it all day.  I was hoping it will give a little after a few wears.



chicjean said:


> From trying it on quickly, it fits perfectly. Can I ask what you mean by it hurting your neck? Is it because the fabric is itchy?? That's the only thing about it that I'm a a little worried about, is how itchy it is. Mine is a size 2, as well.


----------



## chicjean

Chanel 0407 said:


> No I don't think its itchy.  I mean that it might be too tight in my neck area so it makes it sore after wearing it all day.  I was hoping it will give a little after a few wears.



Hmm, mine is totally comfortable around the neck  Wearing it today, and am totally loving it.


----------



## Chanel 0407

oh I love mine too.


----------



## tonkamama

Chanel 0407 said:


> No I don't think its itchy.  I mean that it might be too tight in my neck area so it makes it sore after wearing it all day.  I was hoping it will give a little after a few wears.


Have you tried to fold the collar down a little? It should help....


----------



## chicjean

juneping said:


> oh, can you pls post a mod pic??
> i think i saw something very very similar at IM store last month but in PINK.....reminds me of ancient chinese little girl winter jacket.



Is it this one???

http://www.ebay.com/itm/17073724357...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1079

Just stumbled across it, and I can totally see what you mean!


----------



## chicjean

ps: here is my fred that i'm wearing today  i'm in a fitting room, since the light at my place is totally strange today... 







seriously in LOVE


----------



## Chanel 0407

A M A Z I N G ...  You look great in Fred.  Thanks for the photo.  I was worried my arms were too short but it looks like it supposed to be like that.  I was going to get a 3 but i'm glad I kept the 2.  



chicjean said:


> ps: here is my fred that i'm wearing today  i'm in a fitting room, since the light at my place is totally strange today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seriously in LOVE


----------



## chicjean

thank you! 

yea, the arms are a little short, but that's my favorite part since i push all my sleeves up anyway.


----------



## juneping

chicjean said:
			
		

> Is it this one???
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/170737243571?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1079
> 
> Just stumbled across it, and I can totally see what you mean!



No, this one is not that bad, the one I saw was PINK, no pattern but there were some stitching to hold the down or cotton in between the fabric in place. Very Chinese....my grandma used to make that kind of winter coat for me.


----------



## juneping

chicjean - it's the same style just not the same fabric pattern


----------



## chicjean

juneping said:


> No, this one is not that bad, the one I saw was PINK, no pattern but there were some stitching to hold the down or cotton in between the fabric in place. Very Chinese....my grandma used to make that kind of winter coat for me.



hmm, i'd be curious to see it in all pink.

i stumbled across this one while searching on ebay, figured it couldn't hurt


----------



## juneping

chicjean said:


> ps: here is my fred that i'm wearing today  i'm in a fitting room, since the light at my place is totally strange today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seriously in LOVE



oh...you look so chic!! 
i meant to say it earlier but i was having trouble post at work especially when i quote...very strange.



chicjean said:


> hmm, i'd be curious to see it in all pink.
> 
> i stumbled across this one while searching on ebay, figured it couldn't hurt



i think the pink one might work for blondes....it's just a very strange jacket to me. the cut was quite nice from what i could tell.


----------



## tb-purselover

Barneys Sale is LIVE!!! Go get them girls  IM is marked down to 40% off. I got my stuff already presale.

I announced here first so you gals can get your orders in before the entire Barneys site locks up LOL! No one has announced yet on the Barneys Sale thread in Steals and Deals subforum.


----------



## juneping

the sale on barneys is ON, IM included!! quick!!!!!


----------



## juneping

boy...tb...we are telepathic


----------



## juneping

tb-purselover said:


> Barneys Sale is LIVE!!! Go get them girls  IM is marked down to 40% off. I got my stuff already presale.
> 
> I announced here first so you gals can get your orders in before the entire Barneys site locks up LOL! No one has announced yet on the Barneys Sale thread in Steals and Deals subforum.



r u gonna get the white renells??


----------



## tb-purselover

juneping said:


> r u gonna get the white renells??



Yeah, totally telepathic! 

Hee hee, Yes! I got them . At first I thought, well, is it crazy to own them both in black and white. But then I thought, "What the h**k, I love them so why not." Maybe it is a little indulgent, but I can return them if I come to my senses.

It seems IM sale is on, but not other designers like Louboutin. So I guess it was right to only post here first.

I also got myself the Cleane Booties and Velvet Print Jeans. 

What did you get, juneping?


----------



## juneping

tb-purselover said:


> Hee hee, Yes! I got them . At first I thought, well, is it crazy to own them both in black and white. But then I thought, "What the h**k, I love them so why not." Maybe it is a little indulgent, but I can return them if I come to my senses.
> 
> It seems IM sale is on, but not other designers like Louboutin. So I guess it was right to only post here first.
> 
> I also got myself the Cleane Booties and Velvet Print Jeans.


woohoo!!
i thought the sale is up....i was eyeing a givenchy handbag and it went on sale...i just bought the black two days ago full price...but the blk is not on sale only the dark teal...mn...but the leather looked bit different of the two colors....so annoying.


----------



## chicjean

juneping said:


> oh...you look so chic!!
> i meant to say it earlier but i was having trouble post at work especially when i quote...very strange.
> 
> 
> 
> i think the pink one might work for blondes....it's just a very strange jacket to me. the cut was quite nice from what i could tell.



thank you!

just checked barney's, the one thing i was waiting for is already sold out in my size. i guess that's not so bad though, my wallet will seriously thank me.


----------



## juneping

*tb,*

oh i didn't get anything....i thought about the givenchy bag but thought black would be a better choice. i was feeling a little ggrrrrrrrr when i saw mendy was on sale and available in all sizes...it's sold out on matches....:weird:


----------



## juneping

chicjean said:


> thank you!
> 
> just checked barney's, the one thing i was waiting for is already sold out in my size. i guess that's not so bad though, *my wallet will seriously thank me*.



oh i am sure.* tb*'s wallet is kicking her a**....


----------



## tb-purselover

Oops, saw you post Juneping. Hope the Givenchy bag in black goes on sale for you!

Yes, my wallet is seriously kicking me in the a** . I must be good for a long while now.


----------



## juneping

tb-purselover said:


> Oops, saw you post Juneping. Hope the Givenchy bag in black goes on sale for you!
> 
> Yes, my wallet is seriously kicking me in the a** . I must be good for a long while now.



you know what....this afternoon i wrote down what i've bought...OMG...i should really stop. i was going to buy ONE pair of ankle boots for walking...which is a replacement for my other pair that fell apart. and i ended up buying 5 pairs and 4 of them were IM. 
not that i am going to stop...who can really stop buying  but i don't think i will make any major purchase in the next few months. yes..except the cropped jeans.
i got a 10% discount offer from matches...so may be i'll use it. i really hate DHL...


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> r u gonna get the white renells??


I am thinking about it actually...  only size 1 left...  but worry about getting dirty easy...(don't forget I have three furry kids!)....


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> I am thinking about it actually...  only size 1 left...  but worry about getting dirty easy...(don't forget I have three furry kids!)....



just don't let them jump on your laps....
my cat once just kept kneading at me while i was wearing a sweater tunic...i had to put her next to me. she didn't like to be interrupted..


----------



## tonkamama

Well..  I got all my wishlist filled with Barneys pre-sale & NAP..... 

I better be good...  otherwise I will be grounded for a long time which is going to be very annoying ...


----------



## tonkamama

Tb & June ! Even tho I am not allowing myself to press the "check out" button...  but it is fun reading all the excitement here on TPF!!


----------



## tonkamama

tb-purselover said:


> Yeah, totally telepathic!
> 
> Hee hee, Yes! I got them . At first I thought, well, is it crazy to own them both in black and white. But then I thought, "What the h**k, I love them so why not." Maybe it is a little indulgent, but I can return them if I come to my senses.
> 
> It seems IM sale is on, but not other designers like Louboutin. So I guess it was right to only post here first.
> 
> I also got myself the Cleane Booties and Velvet Print Jeans.
> 
> What did you get, juneping?


Louboutin will always be late...  and not much for YSL either..


----------



## juneping

me too...just love hanging out here and sharing the excitement. it's nice to not buy and sharing fellow IM lovers' joy. 
can't wait to see some mod pix...should be a lot coming..correct? tonka?? 

got my mony this monday...and they are quite comfy. a little higher than 3 inches..so more comfy than dana. i actually measured the heel height.
hopefully i will post some mod pix of my mony.


----------



## chicjean

juneping said:


> me too...just love hanging out here and sharing the excitement. it's nice to not buy and sharing fellow IM lovers' joy.
> can't wait to see some mod pix...should be a lot coming..correct? tonka??
> 
> got my mony this monday...and they are quite comfy. a little higher than 3 inches..so more comfy than dana. i actually measured the heel height.
> hopefully i will post some mod pix of my mony.



please post your mony! i'm seriously in love with those boots!


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> me too...just love hanging out here and sharing the excitement. it's nice to not buy and sharing fellow IM lovers' joy.
> can't wait to see some mod pix...should be a lot coming..correct? tonka??
> 
> got my mony this monday...and they are quite comfy. a little higher than 3 inches..so more comfy than dana. i actually measured the heel height.
> hopefully i will post some mod pix of my mony.


I sure will....  and I cannot wait to see Tb's mod picture too and rest of girls like Kristy's bracelet sets.


----------



## tonkamama

chicjean said:


> please post your mony! i'm seriously in love with those boots!


*chicjean ~* the Fred jacket looks co cool on you.  Love it.  Fred really is an amazing jacket for its price.  Sold out everywhere!!


----------



## chicjean

tonkamama said:


> *chicjean ~* the Fred jacket looks co cool on you.  Love it.  Fred really is an amazing jacket for its price.  Sold out everywhere!!



thank you! i'm lucky to have found one


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> me too...just love hanging out here and sharing the excitement. it's nice to not buy and sharing fellow IM lovers' joy.
> can't wait to see some mod pix...should be a lot coming..correct? tonka??
> 
> got my mony this monday...and they are quite comfy. *a little higher than 3 inches*..so more comfy than dana. i actually measured the heel height.
> hopefully i will post some mod pix of my mony.


So you mony is only little over 3 inches?  Sounds very comfortable...I love it,  lucky girl!!  Yes I wanna see your mod pic too!!!


----------



## juneping

chicjean said:


> please post your mony! i'm seriously in love with those boots!





tonkamama said:


> So you mony is only little over 3 inches?  Sounds very comfortable...I love it,  lucky girl!!  Yes I wanna see your mod pic too!!!



yes..i will. hopefully one of my friends can help me take some pic.


----------



## tb-purselover

tonkamama said:


> Louboutin will always be late...  and not much for YSL either..



Well, it will give those of us a little break before jumping into the Louboutins! LOL!

Yeah, I love YSL and wanted some tribtoos. I guess it is good they didn't go onsale at the same time. Saved my wallet some. I really should ban myself.


----------



## tb-purselover

juneping said:


> you know what....this afternoon i wrote down what i've bought...OMG...i should really stop. i was going to buy ONE pair of ankle boots for walking...which is a replacement for my other pair that fell apart. and i ended up buying 5 pairs and 4 of them were IM.
> not that i am going to stop...who can really stop buying  but i don't think i will make any major purchase in the next few months. yes..except the cropped jeans.
> i got a 10% discount offer from matches...so may be i'll use it. i really hate DHL...



I know what you mean. When there is a sale it is like we loose all senses and just jump with our eyes closed . Yeah, I just added up my damage. I really need to cool it for a few months.


----------



## tonkamama

Me too...  I am going to make all my IM spending worth a while for the next few months...  like wearing them every days even I am just going to get grocery or visit my local postal office.....  



juneping said:


> you know what....this afternoon i wrote down what i've bought...OMG...i should really stop. i was going to buy ONE pair of ankle boots for walking...which is a replacement for my other pair that fell apart. and i ended up buying 5 pairs and 4 of them were IM.
> not that i am going to stop...who can really stop buying  but i don't think i will make any major purchase in the next few months. yes..except the cropped jeans.
> i got a 10% discount offer from matches...so may be i'll use it. i really hate DHL...





tb-purselover said:


> I know what you mean. When there is a sale it is like we loose all senses and just jump with our eyes closed . Yeah, I just added up my damage. I really need to cool it for a few months.


----------



## flower71

chicjean said:


> ps: here is my fred that i'm wearing today  i'm in a fitting room, since the light at my place is totally strange today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seriously in LOVE


So happy you got it, you look fab! I knew that you'll rock that jacket


----------



## flower71

Congrats *tb, tonka* and *juneping* to name a few for scoring so many goodies on sale...Can't wait to see what you got! Oh and *KD* did so well!! 
*june*, those mony boots, I HAVE to see your pair! I just get myself to wearing hiheels like that (when I do, everyone just looks at me as if I was a giant, a moronic one)...


----------



## deango

For those who still looking for the "Rolf", here's an alternative by Gap




http://www.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=8998&vid=1&pid=870906&scid=870906062


----------



## Jayne1

chicjean said:


> ps: here is my fred that i'm wearing today  i'm in a fitting room, since the light at my place is totally strange today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seriously in LOVE


Now I see how this is supposed to look!

I tried it on and I can't tell you how ridiculous I looked. You wear it so well!


----------



## chicjean

flower71 said:


> So happy you got it, you look fab! I knew that you'll rock that jacket





Jayne1 said:


> Now I see how this is supposed to look!
> 
> I tried it on and I can't tell you how ridiculous I looked. You wear it so well!



Thanks *flower71*, and *Janye1*!  I'm thinking about wearing it again today- I'm seriously obsessed.


----------



## jellylicious

chicjean-fred looks amazing on you! and congrats on the mony. where did you get yours? i'm obsessed with them. doubt i'll find my size now.

i received my nimy dress and mati sweater. sadly, will be returning the dress. it has wool and gets really itchy on. the mati does that too but it's really cute on! i was so bummed out about the dress--but then the barneys sale popped on and woohoo...i bought the demet shirt, metallic stripe and leopard dress.


----------



## chicjean

jellylicious said:


> chicjean-fred looks amazing on you! and congrats on the mony. where did you get yours? i'm obsessed with them. doubt i'll find my size now.
> 
> i received my nimy dress and mati sweater. sadly, will be returning the dress. it has wool and gets really itchy on. the mati does that too but it's really cute on! i was so bummed out about the dress--but then the barneys sale popped on and woohoo...i bought the demet shirt, metallic stripe and leopard dress.



thanks!!

can't wait to see your mod shots!!!

i guess i should have been more clear, i don't own the mony- i just LOVE them. they're a little too far out of my price range  i can't wait to see juneping's though!


----------



## chicjean

deango said:


> For those who still looking for the "Rolf", here's an alternative by Gap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=8998&vid=1&pid=870906&scid=870906062



Thanks for posting this! I saw it in the store a few weeks ago and tried it on, but the fit was really boxy and weird, in my opinion :/


----------



## am2022

Love love the freds!!!
Wear it in good health!



chicjean said:


> ps: here is my fred that i'm wearing today  i'm in a fitting room, since the light at my place is totally strange today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seriously in LOVE


----------



## juneping

chicjean said:


> thanks!!
> 
> can't wait to see your mod shots!!!
> 
> i guess i should have been more clear, i don't own the mony- i just LOVE them. they're a little too far out of my price range  i can't wait to see juneping's though!



i still think the one from zara is a much flattering cut...the adult version not the kid's one.


----------



## chicjean

amacasa said:


> Love love the freds!!!
> Wear it in good health!



thanks!


----------



## juneping

as promised...^_^ i really love them!!


----------



## Jayne1

juneping said:


> as promised...^_^ i really love them!!


Perfection!!


----------



## chicjean

juneping said:


> as promised...^_^ i really love them!!



 LOVE! You look fantastic!


----------



## am2022

Oohh love love the Monys on you!!!
Major congrats!!
We are the same June... Searching high and low
For a large or xl nightingale!!!
What size did you get?

QUOTE=amacasa;20452985]Love love the freds!!!
Wear it in good health![/QUOTE]



juneping said:


> as promised...^_^ i really love them!!


----------



## tb-purselover

Lovely boots *juneping*! Oh, these mod shots are killin' me. I had absolutely no cravings for new boots. Now I want these! Ugh, I have to resist for at least 3 months. They would go so well with the white Renells!



juneping said:


> as promised...^_^ i really love them!!


----------



## mercer

Ah!  loooooooooooooooove it!!!!



juneping said:


> as promised...^_^ i really love them!!


----------



## juneping

Jayne1 said:


> Perfection!!





chicjean said:


> LOVE! You look fantastic!





amacasa said:


> Oohh love love the Monys on you!!!
> Major congrats!!
> We are the same June... Searching high and low
> For a large or xl nightingale!!!
> What size did you get?
> 
> QUOTE=amacasa;20452985]Love love the freds!!!
> Wear it in good health!


[/QUOTE]



tb-purselover said:


> Lovely boots *juneping*! Oh, these mod shots are killin' me. I had absolutely no cravings for new boots. Now I want these! Ugh, I have to resist for at least 3 months. They would go so well with the white Renells!





mercer said:


> Ah!  loooooooooooooooove it!!!!



 ladies!! 
*
ama* - i didn't get the nightingale...i got the pandora in sheep skin (just learned that yesterday)....it was on barney's sale last night in deep teal color, but the leather wasn't as yummy (better grain texture) as the black. so i didn't get it. still thinking...


----------



## Chanel 0407

amacasa, what color nightingale do you want?  I've been looking but not that hard.  I also not know which leather to get.  I looked at them in Paris and fell in love.




amacasa said:


> Oohh love love the Monys on you!!!
> Major congrats!!
> We are the same June... Searching high and low
> For a large or xl nightingale!!!
> What size did you get?
> 
> QUOTE=amacasa;20452985]Love love the freds!!!
> Wear it in good health!


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Chanel 0407

Cute.  Juneping.  You look amazing in them.  BTW, I found the Rebecca Taylor jacket finally at NAP that you are wearing here.  Ever since I saw it on you I wanted one.  You wear it so well.  Does it fit TTS?


juneping said:


> as promised...^_^ i really love them!!


----------



## jellylicious

drooling over the boots juneping! gorgy!!!


----------



## juneping

Chanel 0407 said:


> Cute.  Juneping.  You look amazing in them.  BTW, I found the Rebecca Taylor jacket finally at NAP that you are wearing here.  Ever since I saw it on you I wanted one.  You wear it so well.  Does it fit TTS?


thanks!! and yes re the RT jacket and it's quite warm.



jellylicious said:


> drooling over the boots juneping! gorgy!!!



thanks!!


----------



## jellybebe

amacasa said:


> Oohh love love the Monys on you!!!
> Major congrats!!
> We are the same June... Searching high and low
> For a large or xl nightingale!!!
> What size did you get?
> 
> QUOTE=amacasa;20452985]Love love the freds!!!
> Wear it in good health!


[/QUOTE]

What colour Nightingale are you looking for? I have a black crinkly Medium and love it!


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> as promised...^_^ i really love them!!


JUne...  you done it again!!


----------



## juneping

Chanel 0407 said:


> Cute.  Juneping.  You look amazing in them.  BTW, I found the Rebecca Taylor jacket finally at NAP that you are wearing here.  Ever since I saw it on you I wanted one.  You wear it so well.  Does it fit TTS?



oh..i forgot to say it runs TTS..but on the small side. NAP said it runs large and it's not true.



tonkamama said:


> JUne...  you done it again!!



thanks tonka!!


----------



## am2022

Jellybebe and Chanel I really want the true red one but probably will settle with a black one.
Love the xl though or large but haven't seen how big that is in person!
I ve tried the medium but felt it too small withmy 5'5 height
Jellybebe please do show some marant pairings with the nightingale

Chanel- I know it's a bag I've wanted but marant stuff keeps getting in the way!!  You should get one too..really think it's a classic!


*​*
What colour Nightingale are you looking for? I have a black crinkly Medium and love it![/QUOTE]


----------



## jellybebe

Sure I will try to post some modelling pics this weekend or something, as I am out of town right now. 

I'm 5'6" and the medium is the perfect size IMO. 



amacasa said:


> Jellybebe and Chanel I really want the true red one but probably will settle with a black one.
> Love the xl though or large but haven't seen how big that is in person!
> I ve tried the medium but felt it too small withmy 5'5 height
> Jellybebe please do show some marant pairings with the nightingale
> 
> Chanel- I know it's a bag I've wanted but marant stuff keeps getting in the way!!  You should get one too..really think it's a classic!
> 
> 
> *​*
> What colour Nightingale are you looking for? I have a black crinkly Medium and love it!


[/QUOTE]


----------



## KristyDarling

Rockin' the Monys, *Juneping*!!!!  Have you tried cuffing them? My SA suggested folding them down at the top....it totally changes up the look and gives you another styling option! Enjoy your gorgeous new boots!


----------



## juneping

KristyDarling said:


> Rockin' the Monys, *Juneping*!!!!  Have you tried cuffing them? My SA suggested folding them down at the top....it totally changes up the look and gives you another styling option! Enjoy your gorgeous new boots!



thanks *kristy*!! i have tried cuffing them and i liked the look as well...i think i'll wait after the leather gets a little softer to do it...they are very stiff right now.


----------



## Chanel 0407

I just want a black one.  The lambskin one is beautiful but not sure if it would hold up well.  Really smooshy looking.  I still am unsure of the size too.  I am 5'6" so I don't want a small I know that.  Love big bags.  Yes, IM keeps getting in my way too.  Too hard with all the sales.  I have like 20 pair of shoes that just arrived from Saks and Nordies so I will be making the fianl cuts this weekend.  I cannot keep them all.



amacasa said:


> Jellybebe and Chanel I really want the true red one but probably will settle with a black one.
> Love the xl though or large but haven't seen how big that is in person!
> I ve tried the medium but felt it too small withmy 5'5 height
> Jellybebe please do show some marant pairings with the nightingale
> 
> Chanel- I know it's a bag I've wanted but marant stuff keeps getting in the way!! You should get one too..really think it's a classic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What colour Nightingale are you looking for? I have a black crinkly Medium and love it!


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Chanel 0407

ok thanks.  It should be arriving today.  I got the 6 so it should work I think.  I am a 2 in most IM jackets.  I can only hope I look as good as you in it.  you wear everything so well.


UOTE=juneping;20456321]oh..i forgot to say it runs TTS..but on the small side. NAP said it runs large and it's not true.



thanks tonka!![/QUOTE]


----------



## juneping

Chanel 0407 said:


> I just want a black one.  The lambskin one is beautiful but not sure if it would hold up well.  Really smooshy looking.  I still am unsure of the size too.  I am 5'6" so I don't want a small I know that.  Love big bags.  Yes, IM keeps getting in my way too.  Too hard with all the sales.  I have like 20 pair of shoes that just arrived from Saks and Nordies so I will be making the fianl cuts this weekend.  I cannot keep them all.


[/QUOTE]

20 pairs...a haul photo would be nice!!



Chanel 0407 said:


> ok thanks.  It should be arriving today.  I got the 6 so it should work I think.  I am a 2 in most IM jackets.  I can only hope I look as good as you in it.  you wear everything so well.



i am sure it'll look nice on you. that's nice you got it on sale....a lot of people asked me if it's chanel..


----------



## Chanel 0407

Yes, but where should I post LOL.  I have Valentino, YSL, Prada, Miu Miu and Alexander Wang.  None of them are IM unfortunately.  I went a little crazy and some I ordered in 2 sizes to make sure I get the perfect fit.  Saks is killing me with their little 30% off.  I want at least 60%.  

IM get enough of my earnings this year.  That haul will be arriving later today. 

20 pairs...a haul photo would be nice!!



i am sure it'll look nice on you. that's nice you got it on sale....a lot of people asked me if it's chanel..[/QUOTE]


----------



## juneping

Chanel 0407 said:


> Yes, but where should I post LOL.  I have Valentino, YSL, Prada, Miu Miu and Alexander Wang.  None of them are IM unfortunately.  I went a little crazy and some I ordered in 2 sizes to make sure I get the perfect fit.  Saks is killing me with their little 30% off.  I want at least 60%.
> 
> IM get enough of my earnings this year.  That haul will be arriving later today.
> 
> 20 pairs...a haul photo would be nice!!
> 
> 
> 
> i am sure it'll look nice on you. that's nice you got it on sale....a lot of people asked me if it's chanel..


[/QUOTE]

you can post here.... 1 or 2 pix won't hurt. it's such a tight community here...i am sure we all want to see...


----------



## chicjean

you can post here.... 1 or 2 pix won't hurt. it's such a tight community here...i am sure we all want to see...[/QUOTE]

I totally second this! What's an awesome IM outfit without shoes...


----------



## couturequeen

Sales are on now at the smaller boutiques.

Shop Heist has Marant for 30% off now!

Also 30% is now available at Creatures of Comfort.


----------



## calisnoopy

For those whom have seen the Yoan and Yosemite sweaters--which do you like better fit and comfort/wearability wise?

And what is the fabric--hoping it isnt something thick and itchy...

And how did sizing run for the Yoan and for the Yosemite...I'm 5'0 105lbs so I didnt want something too overwhelming which is what concerned me about the Yosemite one even though I find cardigan styles easier to get in and out of...


----------



## tonkamama

calisnoopy said:


> For those whom have seen the Yoan and Yosemite sweaters--which do you like better fit and comfort/wearability wise?
> 
> And what is the fabric--hoping it isnt something thick and itchy...
> 
> And how did sizing run for the Yoan and for the Yosemite...I'm 5'0 105lbs so I didnt want something too overwhelming which is what concerned me about the Yosemite one even though I find cardigan styles easier to get in and out of...


I've tried on both Yoan and Yosemite @ BNY (I did not get them tho).  Soft and not itchy and very comfortable.  I would suggest size 0 for your size, other than size 0 will be too big for your body frame.  As for style I prefer the Yoan as it is more classic as Yosemite is little too busy for my liking.


----------



## Jaded81

Juneping: Don't know how you always manage to get your outfits just right!!!!! Gorgeous!!

Chicjean: Understated chic! Just like your name 

Chanel: Omg post a pic!!!!

Congrats to everyone else who scored on the sales!


----------



## Myrkur

Is this skirt from IM? The one Miley is wearing.


----------



## calisnoopy

tonkamama said:


> I've tried on both Yoan and Yosemite @ BNY (I did not get them tho).  Soft and not itchy and very comfortable.  I would suggest size 0 for your size, other than size 0 will be too big for your body frame.  As for style I prefer the Yoan as it is more classic as Yosemite is little too busy for my liking.


 
thanks soo much for your feedback!  i'm still having a hard time--i noticed the Yanka too--the short sleeved sweater version...


----------



## juneping

Myrkur said:


> Is this skirt from IM? The one Miley is wearing.



yes..the younger one.


----------



## jellylicious

I have this coat on hold at BNY. Can anyone tell me what's the name of it? I tried it in size 0 and still looks roomy but not sloppy. Still deciding...what do you ladies think?

credit: myteresa


----------



## jellylicious

calisnoopy said:


> thanks soo much for your feedback!  i'm still having a hard time--i noticed the Yanka too--the short sleeved sweater version...



I like the Yoan too! It's really cozy on!


----------



## calisnoopy

hmm is Barneys the only place that sells IM thats on 40% off sale right now?


----------



## Greentea

jellylicious said:


> I have this coat on hold at BNY. Can anyone tell me what's the name of it? I tried it in size 0 and still looks roomy but not sloppy. Still deciding...what do you ladies think?
> 
> credit: myteresa



Love it and wish I owned it myself!!


----------



## jellylicious

calisnoopy said:


> hmm is Barneys the only place that sells IM thats on 40% off sale right now?



NAP too has 40 off!


----------



## chicjean

Jaded81 said:


> Juneping: Don't know how you always manage to get your outfits just right!!!!! Gorgeous!!
> 
> Chicjean: Understated chic! Just like your name
> 
> Chanel: Omg post a pic!!!!
> 
> Congrats to everyone else who scored on the sales!



Hey, thanks  Literally worn my Fred every day since it arrived!


----------



## Chanel 0407

Tonka, have you tried your Jemet yet?  Having a hard time deciding which size to keep.  I think I like the 2 best.  Size 3 works but is not as cute.  I ordered 3 becasue of my chest I always have issues with blouses gapping.


----------



## tonkamama

*Chanel ~* Jemet is on the way, but I did pick up my Djodie silk blouse which is the same style (I got them both size 1).  I am not busty at all, but I can see just little bit "gapping" around chest area during movement, I also think smaller size is cuter in this particular style, otherwise size 2 the shoulders will be too wide on me.  I should be a IM size 1.5 .  

It all depends on how you going to wear the blouse.  Wear it alone or with a jacket?  I will just make sure I walk like a lady when I wear this blouse or wear it with a jacket . 



Some mod pictures...  the skirt is Tweed pencil skirt (same fabric as my Fred).


----------



## juneping

Jaded81 said:


> Juneping: Don't know how you always manage to get your outfits just right!!!!! Gorgeous!!
> 
> Chicjean: Understated chic! Just like your name
> 
> Chanel: Omg post a pic!!!!
> 
> Congrats to everyone else who scored on the sales!



thanks* jaded*!!



tonkamama said:


> *Chanel ~* Jemet is on the way, but I did pick up my Djodie silk blouse which is the same style (I got them both size 1).  I am not busty at all, but I can see just little bit "gapping" around chest area during movement, I also think smaller size is cuter in this particular style, otherwise size 2 the shoulders will be too wide on me.  I should be a IM size 1.5 .
> 
> It all depends on how you going to wear the blouse.  Wear it alone or with a jacket?  I will just make sure I walk like a lady when I wear this blouse or wear it with a jacket .
> 
> 
> 
> Some mod pictures...  the skirt is Tweed pencil skirt (same fabric as my Fred).



love this shirt on you...very chic!!


----------



## Chanel 0407

Hey hot mama!!!  Thanks for the modeling pic.  You look so gorgeous in this blouse.  I will keep the 2 for myself.  BTW, Eicka was able to get me the djodie blouse too!  Thanks for your help with the pre-sale alert.  I had a purple card too from when I got my fred jacket so that always helps.



tonkamama said:


> *Chanel ~* Jemet is on the way, but I did pick up my Djodie silk blouse which is the same style (I got them both size 1). I am not busty at all, but I can see just little bit "gapping" around chest area during movement, I also think smaller size is cuter in this particular style, otherwise size 2 the shoulders will be too wide on me. I should be a IM size 1.5 .
> 
> It all depends on how you going to wear the blouse. Wear it alone or with a jacket? I will just make sure I walk like a lady when I wear this blouse or wear it with a jacket .
> 
> 
> 
> Some mod pictures... the skirt is Tweed pencil skirt (same fabric as my Fred).


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> love this shirt on you...very chic!!



*June ~* Thank you.  I really love this print...   



Chanel 0407 said:


> Hey hot mama!!!  Thanks for the modeling pic.  You look so gorgeous in this blouse.  I will keep the 2 for myself.  BTW, Eicka was able to get me the djodie blouse too!  Thanks for your help with the pre-sale alert.  I had a purple card too from when I got my fred jacket so that always helps.



*Chanel ~ *Thank you.  It is always my pleasure and glad that Erica was able to help you find the diodie blouse in your size cus this particular blouse sold out in SF store long before the official sale stated.  I also used my purple card for the pre-sale...  Any "saving" counts!!


----------



## KristyDarling

Gorgeous Tonka!!!!


----------



## Jayne1

tonkamama said:


> *Chanel ~* Jemet is on the way, but I did pick up my Djodie silk blouse which is the same style (I got them both size 1).  I am not busty at all, but I can see just little bit "gapping" around chest area during movement, I also think smaller size is cuter in this particular style, otherwise size 2 the shoulders will be too wide on me.  I should be a IM size 1.5 .
> 
> It all depends on how you going to wear the blouse.  Wear it alone or with a jacket?  I will just make sure I walk like a lady when I wear this blouse or wear it with a jacket .
> 
> 
> 
> Some mod pictures...  the skirt is Tweed pencil skirt (same fabric as my Fred).


I can't get over how fabulous the posters here look in their IM. Just gorgeous!


----------



## tb-purselover

Beautiful Tonka! I saw your pics on the IM boots thread and I love your IM Velvet Printed Pants too! You look awesome in those. Please post pics of them here  too.



tonkamama said:


> Some mod pictures...  the skirt is Tweed pencil skirt (same fabric as my Fred).


----------



## tb-purselover

Oops, sorry tonka, I meant the Rick Owens thread! Love the IM pants. You totally rock your new Rick Owens jacket too!


----------



## tonkamama

*Thank you ladies...*   Glad you ladies do not mind seeing the poor lighting mod pictures over and over again...   

*tb ~* sure I will...  and plus few other pieces I got from Barneys' sale ...  



KristyDarling said:


> Gorgeous Tonka!!!!





Jayne1 said:


> I can't get over how fabulous the posters here look in their IM. Just gorgeous!





tb-purselover said:


> Beautiful Tonka! I saw your pics on the IM boots thread and I love your IM Velvet Printed Pants too! You look awesome in those. *Please post pics of them here*  too.


----------



## jellylicious

tonkamama said:


> *Chanel ~* Jemet is on the way, but I did pick up my Djodie silk blouse which is the same style (I got them both size 1).  I am not busty at all, but I can see just little bit "gapping" around chest area during movement, I also think smaller size is cuter in this particular style, otherwise size 2 the shoulders will be too wide on me.  I should be a IM size 1.5 .
> 
> It all depends on how you going to wear the blouse.  Wear it alone or with a jacket?  I will just make sure I walk like a lady when I wear this blouse or wear it with a jacket .
> 
> 
> 
> Some mod pictures...  the skirt is Tweed pencil skirt (same fabric as my Fred).



Congrats on all your lovely pieces! Just fabulous! I couldn' wait for your pixs here and had to go to the RO thread and check out that amazing jacket. 
I'm picking up my djodie today-i love love that print too. Here's a mod pix of the dani dress.


----------



## soholaleni

tonkamama said:


> *Chanel ~* Jemet is on the way, but I did pick up my Djodie silk blouse which is the same style (I got them both size 1).  I am not busty at all, but I can see just little bit "gapping" around chest area during movement, I also think smaller size is cuter in this particular style, otherwise size 2 the shoulders will be too wide on me.  I should be a IM size 1.5 .
> 
> It all depends on how you going to wear the blouse.  Wear it alone or with a jacket?  I will just make sure I walk like a lady when I wear this blouse or wear it with a jacket .
> 
> 
> 
> Some mod pictures...  the skirt is Tweed pencil skirt (same fabric as my Fred).



 Are those the Carven bow slingback shoes you
have on?? If so, where did you get yours? I love them and can't find them in my size anymore


----------



## mercer

Honey, you look so pretty!  I'm always so inspired by the beautiful ladies here.  Keeps me motivated!


tonkamama said:


> *Chanel ~* Jemet is on the way, but I did pick up my Djodie silk blouse which is the same style (I got them both size 1).  I am not busty at all, but I can see just little bit "gapping" around chest area during movement, I also think smaller size is cuter in this particular style, otherwise size 2 the shoulders will be too wide on me.  I should be a IM size 1.5 .
> 
> It all depends on how you going to wear the blouse.  Wear it alone or with a jacket?  I will just make sure I walk like a lady when I wear this blouse or wear it with a jacket .
> 
> 
> 
> Some mod pictures...  the skirt is Tweed pencil skirt (same fabric as my Fred).


----------



## mercer

Lovely!



jellylicious said:


> Congrats on all your lovely pieces! Just fabulous! I couldn' wait for your pixs here and had to go to the RO thread and check out that amazing jacket.
> I'm picking up my djodie today-i love love that print too. Here's a mod pix of the dani dress.


----------



## am2022

Love this on you tonka!!

Jelly. !! You are rocking that dress as well!!!




UOTE=tonkamama;20469838]*Chanel ~* Jemet is on the way, but I did pick up my Djodie silk blouse which is the same style (I got them both size 1).  I am not busty at all, but I can see just little bit "gapping" around chest area during movement, I also think smaller size is cuter in this particular style, otherwise size 2 the shoulders will be too wide on me.  I should be a IM size 1.5 .  

It all depends on how you going to wear the blouse.  Wear it alone or with a jacket?  I will just make sure I walk like a lady when I wear this blouse or wear it with a jacket . 



Some mod pictures...  the skirt is Tweed pencil skirt (same fabric as my Fred).  







[/QUOTE]


----------



## chicjean

tonkamama said:


> *Chanel ~* Jemet is on the way, but I did pick up my Djodie silk blouse which is the same style (I got them both size 1).  I am not busty at all, but I can see just little bit "gapping" around chest area during movement, I also think smaller size is cuter in this particular style, otherwise size 2 the shoulders will be too wide on me.  I should be a IM size 1.5 .
> 
> It all depends on how you going to wear the blouse.  Wear it alone or with a jacket?  I will just make sure I walk like a lady when I wear this blouse or wear it with a jacket .
> 
> 
> 
> Some mod pictures...  the skirt is Tweed pencil skirt (same fabric as my Fred).





jellylicious said:


> Congrats on all your lovely pieces! Just fabulous! I couldn' wait for your pixs here and had to go to the RO thread and check out that amazing jacket.
> I'm picking up my djodie today-i love love that print too. Here's a mod pix of the dani dress.





You both look fantastic!!!  I love this print so much, and you're both totally rocking it!


----------



## jellylicious

*thank you ladies!*


----------



## Chanel 0407

Chicjean, have you tried on the jemet or djodie blouse?  I was wondering about sizing.  I am 34D and am leaning towards keeping the 2.  We are like the same size almost so I thought I would ask you.


----------



## chicjean

Chanel 0407 said:


> Chicjean, have you tried on the jemet or djodie blouse?  I was wondering about sizing.  I am 34D and am leaning towards keeping the 2.  We are like the same size almost so I thought I would ask you.



I haven't tried on either. I'm afraid I might be too busty for the djodie, and the jemet is too similar to an Equipment shirt I have to justify buying.

Post some mods, if you want, I'm sure all of us are happy to help you determine which one to keep!


----------



## tb-purselover

Chanel 0407 said:


> Chicjean, have you tried on the jemet or djodie blouse?  I was wondering about sizing.  I am 34D and am leaning towards keeping the 2.  We are like the same size almost so I thought I would ask you.


Post mod pics of you in both sizes. We can give you feedback. Just my thoughts without seeing mod pics is go for the 2. I find the blouse looks better fitted then loose. I would think the 3 would be too loose around your waist. But seeing you mod both sizes will give us a better idea of which you should keep.


----------



## tb-purselover

jellylicious said:


> Congrats on all your lovely pieces! Just fabulous! I couldn' wait for your pixs here and had to go to the RO thread and check out that amazing jacket.
> I'm picking up my djodie today-i love love that print too. Here's a mod pix of the dani dress.



Oh my, I love this dress on you!! This pattern and color look awesome! Thanks for sharing .


----------



## melmel33

Hi there,

Those of you who have the Bekett's in black - how do they run?  TTS or small?  If I'm a US 8 what size should I buy?  Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## tonkamama

jellylicious said:


> Congrats on all your lovely pieces! Just fabulous! I couldn' wait for your pixs here and had to go to the RO thread and check out that amazing jacket.
> I'm picking up my djodie today-i love love that print too. Here's a mod pix of the dani dress.


*jellylicious ~* the dress looks just FAB on you! I love those little studs and your hair!


----------



## calisnoopy

Finally decided on the Yoan in cream in a 0 and also picked up the Olden sweatpant trousers in grey...yayy excited to get them and just hope they fit well and are comfy!


----------



## tonkamama

*Thank you ladies *so appreciate your kind words!  

*soholaleni ~* Yes they are the *bow slingback shoes by Carven*.  I got them from BNY SF @ 40% off on Wed.  As far as I know, they still have a pair in 39 give them a call and maybe they can assist you finding a pair in your size from other BNY stores.      



soholaleni said:


> *Are those the Carven bow slingback shoes you
> have on?? *If so, where did you get yours? I love them and can't find them in my size anymore





mercer said:


> Honey, you look so pretty!  I'm always so inspired by the beautiful ladies here.  Keeps me motivated!





amacasa said:


> Love this on you tonka!!
> 
> Jelly. !! You are rocking that dress as well!!!





chicjean said:


> You both look fantastic!!!  I love this print so much, and you're both totally rocking it!


----------



## tonkamama

calisnoopy said:


> Finally decided on the Yoan in cream in a 0 and also picked up the Olden sweatpant trousers in grey...yayy excited to get them and just hope they fit well and are comfy!


*Congrats!!*  Please post mod pictures here so that we all can enjoy viewing your beautiful IM outfits!


----------



## tonkamama

Here is my new *IM velvet printed pants* with leather trims pairing with RO distress leather jacket in dark dust with "wings".  My pumps are by Carven, very comfortable too and the bow is removable or reposition to the side of the pumps.  According to my BNY lovely SA Erica, she could stand in these babies on the shop floor for hours....


----------



## angelastoel

Myrkur said:


> Is this skirt from IM? The one Miley is wearing.



yes, it's from SS 2010 and called the Adela skirt. It's also in an green-silve-purple combo and a blue-brownish colour.
They are great! (I have this and the dark blue one)


----------



## am2022

Love these pants!!! Bought them full price at ruby and tallulah 6 months ago!!!
And can't get enough of Rick Owens as well!
Post more pics tonka!!



tonkamama said:


> Here is my new *IM velvet printed pants* with leather trims pairing with RO distress leather jacket in dark dust with "wings".  My pumps are by Carven, very comfortable too and the bow is removable or reposition to the side of the pumps.  According to my BNY lovely SA Erica, she could stand in these babies on the shop floor for hours....


----------



## soholaleni

*soholaleni ~* Yes they are the *bow slingback shoes by Carven*.  I got them from BNY SF @ 40% off on Wed.  As far as I know, they still have a pair in 39 give them a call and maybe they can assist you finding a pair in your size from other BNY stores.[/QUOTE]

Thanks!! I will give it a try


----------



## Jayne1

tonkamama said:


> Here is my new *IM velvet printed pants* with leather trims pairing with RO distress leather jacket in dark dust with "wings".  My pumps are by Carven, very comfortable too and the bow is removable or reposition to the side of the pumps.  According to my BNY lovely SA Erica, she could stand in these babies on the shop floor for hours....


So fabulous!


----------



## chicjean

tonkamama said:


> Here is my new *IM velvet printed pants* with leather trims pairing with RO distress leather jacket in dark dust with "wings".  My pumps are by Carven, very comfortable too and the bow is removable or reposition to the side of the pumps.  According to my BNY lovely SA Erica, she could stand in these babies on the shop floor for hours....



You look amazing, as always! Love your RO, too


----------



## flower71

tonkamama said:


> *Chanel ~* Jemet is on the way, but I did pick up my Djodie silk blouse which is the same style (I got them both size 1).  I am not busty at all, but I can see just little bit "gapping" around chest area during movement, I also think smaller size is cuter in this particular style, otherwise size 2 the shoulders will be too wide on me.  I should be a IM size 1.5 .
> 
> It all depends on how you going to wear the blouse.  Wear it alone or with a jacket?  I will just make sure I walk like a lady when I wear this blouse or wear it with a jacket .
> 
> 
> 
> Some mod pictures...  the skirt is Tweed pencil skirt (same fabric as my Fred).


beyond gorgeousness! I was out of town and felt like a junkie, I decided to not take my laptop with me and it did do me some good, but now i have a lot of catching up to do!


----------



## flower71

juneping said:


> as promised...^_^ i really love them!!


dear juneping, those boots are styled to perfection. Honestly, I wouldn't know how to wear them! Love your blog too


----------



## tonkamama

*Thank you ladies...*IM pants starting to "grown" on me... now I wonder how the new Itzel Printed Cords fits ... cannot wait to see it in person.  

*amacasa ~* please post mod picture of yours...you have so many IM amazing boots, I am sure the pairing will spark beautiful "lighting".  

*flower71 ~* Glad you gave yourself some break and great time during your off time. Once I was a workaholic, had my laptop with me even I was on my vacation!!  Now I want to enjoy life...I did not even want to bring my cell phone with me   .. 



amacasa said:


> Love these pants!!! Bought them full price at ruby and tallulah 6 months ago!!!
> And can't get enough of Rick Owens as well!
> Post more pics tonka!!





Jayne1 said:


> So fabulous!





chicjean said:


> You look amazing, as always! Love your RO, too





flower71 said:


> beyond gorgeousness! I was out of town and felt like a junkie, *I decided to not take my laptop with me and it did do me some good,* but now i have a lot of catching up to do!


----------



## tb-purselover

Le Blog de Betty - Betty is wearing the the IM Manteau shearling jacket. She so rocks it! It looks like it was made for her.

http://www.leblogdebetty.com/en/2011/12/04/i-know-where-its-that/


----------



## mercer

Any thoughts on when NAP will do it's second mark down?


----------



## am2022

What an awesome pic! Thanks


QUOTE=tb-purselover;20483475]Le Blog de Betty - Betty is wearing the the IM Manteau shearling jacket. She so rocks it! It looks like it was made for her.

http://www.leblogdebetty.com/en/2011/12/04/i-know-where-its-that/






[/QUOTE]


----------



## chicjean

tb-purselover said:


> Le Blog de Betty - Betty is wearing the the IM Manteau shearling jacket. She so rocks it! It looks like it was made for her.
> 
> http://www.leblogdebetty.com/en/2011/12/04/i-know-where-its-that/



I love this jacket, and am quite confident I couldn't pull it off. It looks fab on her!


----------



## chicjean

Also, for anyone interested a pair of blue poppy's popped up on Yoox in a size 36... 

http://www.yoox.com/item/YOOX/ISABE...3FD17CD7/rr/1/cod10/44367591VC/sts/sr_women80

I wish I had smaller feet! :cry:


----------



## juneping

chicjean said:


> Also, for anyone interested a pair of blue poppy's popped up on Yoox in a size 36...
> 
> http://www.yoox.com/item/YOOX/ISABE...3FD17CD7/rr/1/cod10/44367591VC/sts/sr_women80
> 
> I wish I had smaller feet! :cry:



how do they run? TTS??


----------



## chicjean

juneping said:


> how do they run? TTS??



No idea, I've never tried a pair on.


----------



## tb-purselover

juneping said:


> how do they run? TTS??



Ask Amacasa, she has a few pairs, I think? I know she has one pair for sure.


----------



## Chanel 0407

Chicjean, thanks so much for posting.  I was looking for blue poppy's and  I did not want to buy on Ebay without trying them on 1st.  I have 37 in Gava and they are loose.  So I thought since IM does not do half sizes I could size down.  Its worth a try, right?  I can always retuen them in 20 days if they don't work.  I ordered through ****** to get 3.5% back.  Not much but every dollar counts. 




chicjean said:


> Also, for anyone interested a pair of blue poppy's popped up on Yoox in a size 36...
> 
> http://www.yoox.com/item/YOOX/ISABE...3FD17CD7/rr/1/cod10/44367591VC/sts/sr_women80
> 
> I wish I had smaller feet! :cry:


----------



## Chanel 0407

*June*, I've talked to Amacasa about the sizing on these before and she said the red was TTS but the black was loose.  I don't remember her mentioning about the blue but  I know she has all the colors.  She is a lucky lady.

*Chicjean*, I think we really are sisters.

*Ama*- How is the sizing on the blue?  I don't think I will be able to relax until they get here.




juneping said:


> how do they run? TTS??


----------



## juneping

Chanel 0407 said:


> *June*, I've talked to Amacasa about the sizing on these before and she said the red was TTS but the black was loose.  I don't remember her mentioning about the blue but  I know she has all the colors.  She is a lucky lady.
> 
> *Chicjean*, I think we really are sisters.
> 
> *Ama*- How is the sizing on the blue?  I don't think I will be able to relax until they get here.



i am size 37...so i am not sure. i wasn't going to buy them just out of curiosity...
congrats!! hope they fit you like gloves.


----------



## Chanel 0407

I needed bright blue shoes to replace my YSL's that I recently sent back due to the high platform.  BF did not like being shoter than me.  The color, 4.1", and IM are all great qualities.  I'l let you know how they fit. 




juneping said:


> i am size 37...so i am not sure. i wasn't going to buy them just out of curiosity...
> congrats!! hope they fit you like gloves.


----------



## Maland

Any of you who has the Nutea alpaca leggings..? Was wondering about the fit, especially the high waist..? I'm usually a size 0, but only have the possibility of buying a size 1; but very unsure about the fit then.. And not least, is the fabric very itchy? Help/advice would be highly appreciated ..


----------



## flower71

chicjean said:


> I love this jacket, and am quite confident *I couldn't pull it off. It looks fab on her*!


Oh so true for me too...
I tried a pair of poppy in spring, they were TTS (I thought they'd be too tight in a 40(French sizing!) so got a 41, much too big. I got a pair in 40 but let them go because those heels were too much for me!


----------



## Chanel 0407

Size 41 franklins available http://www.theoutnet.com/product/101682


----------



## chicjean

Chanel 0407 said:


> Chicjean, thanks so much for posting.  I was looking for blue poppy's and  I did not want to buy on Ebay without trying them on 1st.  I have 37 in Gava and they are loose.  So I thought since IM does not do half sizes I could size down.  Its worth a try, right?  I can always retuen them in 20 days if they don't work.  I ordered through ****** to get 3.5% back.  Not much but every dollar counts.



Yay! I hope they fit!! And yes, I think we are... minus our feet


----------



## am2022

Ladies I'm really sorry as this didn't show up on my messages link and if I didn't go back one page after reading chanels need for blue shoes i would have completely missed it.

Haven't worn the blue poppy but from what I can recall it fit somewhat the same as the reds.
I took 41 in all three pairs but the black ones fit so much looser
I will try them on again tonight!
Sorry can't get on tpf via office computer!!! I'm under surveillance by dh and brother !!! Lol!



Chanel 0407 said:


> *June*, I've talked to Amacasa about the sizing on these before and she said the red was TTS but the black was loose.  I don't remember her mentioning about the blue but  I know she has all the colors.  She is a lucky lady.
> 
> *Chicjean*, I think we really are sisters.
> 
> *Ama*- How is the sizing on the blue?  I don't think I will be able to relax until they get here.


----------



## Chanel 0407

That explains it!  I was ondering where you were.  OMG TPF surveillance




amacasa said:


> Ladies I'm really sorry as this didn't show up on my messages link and if I didn't go back one page after reading chanels need for blue shoes i would have completely missed it.
> 
> Haven't worn the blue poppy but from what I can recall it fit somewhat the same as the reds.
> I took 41 in all three pairs but the black ones fit so much looser
> I will try them on again tonight!
> Sorry can't get on tpf via office computer!!! I'm under surveillance by dh and brother !!! Lol!


----------



## chicjean

amacasa said:
			
		

> Ladies I'm really sorry as this didn't show up on my messages link and if I didn't go back one page after reading chanels need for blue shoes i would have completely missed it.
> 
> Haven't worn the blue poppy but from what I can recall it fit somewhat the same as the reds.
> I took 41 in all three pairs but the black ones fit so much looser
> I will try them on again tonight!
> Sorry can't get on tpf via office computer!!! I'm under surveillance by dh and brother !!! Lol!



No fun, we miss you! Boys just don't understand


----------



## Jayne1

This thread has really slowed down.  I guess it won't pick up until the new arrivals?


----------



## juneping

i was thinking the same thing....i have been waiting for some photos after the sales....only a couple reveals so far.....


----------



## tb-purselover

Don't worry, I will reveal! I just haven't received my stuff yet! I hate waiting!

My stuff was mailed out really late even though I presold all my items. My Cleane boots didn't get shipped out until this past Tuesday. I was freaking out that the SA forgot my order and my shoes were on someone else's feet. But, I finally received shipping confirmation that they just left New Jersey. Finally!

I have my other items coming in separate packages. Suppose to be here later this week. I'm keeping my fingers crossed it will be tomorrow.


----------



## juneping

*tb* - can't wait!!

has anyone tried the Gatsby Pump?? how do they run??


----------



## am2022

Can't wait as well!
I don't really have any new pics... Plus my brother took my camera hence no new shots
I did wear one of my fave skirts during my recent vacation but it's again a group pic ... I figured you guys wanted real close up of marant stuff 
I plan to get another camera soon though and promise to start posting on weekends though as I'm now banned in the office!!!


----------



## tonkamama

*Ladies,* sorry to keep you waiting.  I made some minor adjustment on my IM preorder as I went little crazy with RO ...so I better be good as I really want to get few SS 12 pieces in Jan 

*Thanks for letting me share...   *​
Etoile Grey Sweatshirt Dress
Isabel Marant Aniela boots






Isabel Marant 'Anders' knit in grey 
Etoile Velvet pants with leather trims 
Carven bow pumps





Isabel Marant Dilber wool-blend boucle coat
Etoile Djodie silk blouse
Vince leather panel pants 
Carven bow pumps





My RO shearling jacket pairing with T by Alexandra Wang Dress / cardi & Etoile Grey Sweatshirt Dress ... rear view of RO


----------



## flower71

tb-purselover said:


> Don't worry, I will reveal! I just haven't received my stuff yet! I hate waiting!
> 
> My stuff was mailed out really late even though I presold all my items. My Cleane boots didn't get shipped out until this past Tuesday. I was freaking out that the SA forgot my order and my shoes were on someone else's feet. But, I finally received shipping confirmation that they just left New Jersey. Finally!
> 
> I have my other items coming in separate packages. Suppose to be here later this week. I'm keeping my fingers crossed it will be tomorrow.



youpie, can't wait to see your goodies! I feel the same, not a lot going on here, I guess it's xmas time, we're focusing on santa .

I miss *angelastoel's* and *amacasa's* action pics too. Good thing *june* and *tonkamama* are making us drool lately, GO girls.


I miss *amacasa*, Come backkkk! Have you managed your "ban" or were you just like me, naughty*?*


----------



## flower71

tonkamama said:


> *Ladies,* sorry to keep you waiting.  I made some minor adjustment on my IM preorder as I went little crazy with RO ...so I better be good as I really want to get few SS 12 pieces in Jan
> 
> *Thanks for letting me share...   *​
> Etoile Grey Sweatshirt Dress
> Isabel Marant Aniela boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isabel Marant 'Anders' knit in grey
> Etoile Velvet pants with leather trims
> Carven bow pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isabel Marant Dilber wool-blend boucle coat
> Etoile Djodie silk blouse
> Vince leather panel pants
> Carven bow pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My RO shearling jacket pairing with T by Alexandra Wang Dress / cardi & Etoile Grey Sweatshirt Dress ... rear view of RO


I was just talking about you! Thanks so much for the pics, you look GOOD!! RO is made for you, hotmama...
I wish I could wear leather pants as easy as you, I
I just got the Malone? mohair étoile sweater in black (30%off, how could i resist?). Will post pics this weekend


----------



## juneping

*tonka,*

wow...just saw some mod pix in the RO thread.....you have done some serious shopping and they all look great on you. 
i am drooling over here.....


----------



## chicjean

tonkamama said:


> *Ladies,* sorry to keep you waiting.  I made some minor adjustment on my IM preorder as I went little crazy with RO ...so I better be good as I really want to get few SS 12 pieces in Jan
> 
> *Thanks for letting me share...   *​
> Etoile Grey Sweatshirt Dress
> Isabel Marant Aniela boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isabel Marant 'Anders' knit in grey
> Etoile Velvet pants with leather trims
> Carven bow pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isabel Marant Dilber wool-blend boucle coat
> Etoile Djodie silk blouse
> Vince leather panel pants
> Carven bow pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My RO shearling jacket pairing with T by Alexandra Wang Dress / cardi & Etoile Grey Sweatshirt Dress ... rear view of RO



You look GORGEOUS as always! Love all of these


----------



## am2022

Love love these tonka!!!
Post more mod pics!!!!



tonkamama said:


> *Ladies,* sorry to keep you waiting.  I made some minor adjustment on my IM preorder as I went little crazy with RO ...so I better be good as I really want to get few SS 12 pieces in Jan
> 
> *Thanks for letting me share...   *​
> Etoile Grey Sweatshirt Dress
> Isabel Marant Aniela boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isabel Marant 'Anders' knit in grey
> Etoile Velvet pants with leather trims
> Carven bow pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isabel Marant Dilber wool-blend boucle coat
> Etoile Djodie silk blouse
> Vince leather panel pants
> Carven bow pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My RO shearling jacket pairing with T by Alexandra Wang Dress / cardi & Etoile Grey Sweatshirt Dress ... rear view of RO


----------



## am2022

Flower!!!
I was able to make it up to december 1st!!! Then snagged an antigona by givenchy!!!
Marant wise... Just got the white renells!!! I'm still well behaved!




flower71 said:


> youpie, can't wait to see your goodies! I feel the same, not a lot going on here, I guess it's xmas time, we're focusing on santa .
> 
> I miss *angelastoel's* and *amacasa's* action pics too. Good thing *june* and *tonkamama* are making us drool lately, GO girls.
> 
> 
> I miss *amacasa*, Come backkkk! Have you managed your "ban" or were you just like me, naughty*?*


----------



## tb-purselover

Beautiful Tonkamama! I love how you styled it all. Thanks so much for sharing!

Ugh, I'm dying over here waiting for my stuff to be arrive. Knowing my luck it will be delivered when I am out of the house. Plus I'm out of town starting tomorrow!




tonkamama said:


> *Ladies,* sorry to keep you waiting.  I made some minor adjustment on my IM preorder as I went little crazy with RO ...so I better be good as I really want to get few SS 12 pieces in Jan
> 
> *Thanks for letting me share...   *​
> Etoile Grey Sweatshirt Dress
> Isabel Marant Aniela boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isabel Marant 'Anders' knit in grey
> Etoile Velvet pants with leather trims
> Carven bow pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isabel Marant Dilber wool-blend boucle coat
> Etoile Djodie silk blouse
> Vince leather panel pants
> Carven bow pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My RO shearling jacket pairing with T by Alexandra Wang Dress / cardi & Etoile Grey Sweatshirt Dress ... rear view of RO


----------



## flower71

amacasa said:


> Flower!!!
> I was able to make it up to december 1st!!! Then snagged an antigona by givenchy!!!
> Marant wise... Just got the white renells!!! I'm still well behaved!


You did ok then...what's the antigona? gone to check...lovin my renells, you too?


----------



## Jayne1

tonkamama said:


> *Ladies,* sorry to keep you waiting.  I made some minor adjustment on my IM preorder as I went little crazy with RO ...so I better be good as I really want to get few SS 12 pieces in Jan
> 
> *Thanks for letting me share...   *​
> Etoile Grey Sweatshirt Dress
> Isabel Marant Aniela boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isabel Marant 'Anders' knit in grey
> Etoile Velvet pants with leather trims
> Carven bow pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isabel Marant Dilber wool-blend boucle coat
> Etoile Djodie silk blouse
> Vince leather panel pants
> Carven bow pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My RO shearling jacket pairing with T by Alexandra Wang Dress / cardi & Etoile Grey Sweatshirt Dress ... rear view of RO


Wow -- you wear it so well!


----------



## am2022

Antigona is my cross between Paris Bombay ( don't Like as no strap) and vuitton coppola ( widely unavailable) so hoping this will fit the bill!!!
Haven't received it yet though!
Love the renells !!!
QUOTE=flower71;20509998]You did ok then...what's the antigona? gone to check...lovin my renells, you too?[/QUOTE]


----------



## am2022

here is an antigona pic!


----------



## am2022

renell and antigona!


----------



## Chanel 0407

NICE :rockettes:





amacasa said:


> renell and antigona!


----------



## juneping

amacasa said:


> renell and antigona!



would love to see you mod the white renells....pls..............


----------



## tonkamama

*Thank you ladies...  :t*y:

*flower71 & tb-purselover ~* cannot wait for your reveals..  

*amacasa ~ *want to see your white renells mod pic!!!  Please...


----------



## flower71

amacasa said:


> renell and antigona!


Love!! I think it's the first time I actualy saw this bag or was I just blind??


----------



## mercer

Tonka, you look so amazing!

There should be a word to describe this time of year- waiting for second markdowns and anticipating the new spring line.  

Fashion fatigue? Dont-buy-stuff-just-because-your-impatient-itus?

I'm really having a hard time not hitting the "buy" button.  But I know second cuts are right around the corner and Spring stuff will be here tempting me soon enough.


----------



## chicjean

*amacasa*, please post mods of your white renews when you can!

*mercer*, i'm with you. i like "don't-buy-stuff-just-because-you're-impatient-itus" 


Anyone have or try on the Nimy dress? I like the style of it, and it's at an OK price on NAP, I'm just unsure how warm it is since it's alpaca and wool...


----------



## mandicakes

Hi ladies.... I've been MIA for far too long.  Loving all of the modelling shots and sales purchases. Wow!

My uploads aren't working for some reason to upload photo's. I've actually (finally) done some action shots now can't upload them. Argh....  I have them on my blog too but I'll keep trying. Technology!  

BTW anyone see the new Willow sneakers on e*ay already?  Not sure how they are on there but not in the stores?


----------



## juneping

mandicakes said:


> Hi ladies.... I've been MIA for far too long.  Loving all of the modelling shots and sales purchases. Wow!
> 
> My uploads aren't working for some reason to upload photo's. I've actually (finally) done some action shots now can't upload them. Argh....  I have them on my blog too but I'll keep trying. Technology!
> 
> BTW anyone see the new Willow sneakers on e*ay already?  Not sure how they are on there but not in the stores?



let me help you posting a couple of pic....


----------



## juneping

it might not work on IE...but i use firefox and this is the way i post photos.

1. right click on your image from your blog, pick the copy image location
2. in the tpf message box, click on the image icon and paste the image location to the blank line and this should work.


----------



## tonkamama

mandicakes said:


> Hi ladies.... I've been MIA for far too long.  Loving all of the modelling shots and sales purchases. Wow!
> 
> My uploads aren't working for some reason to upload photo's. I've actually (finally) done some action shots now can't upload them. Argh....  I have them on my blog too but I'll keep trying. Technology!
> 
> BTW anyone see the new Willow sneakers on e*ay already?  Not sure how they are on there but not in the stores?


*mandicakes ~* I love reading your Blog esp all the exciting updates on IM plus your action pictures so inspiring!!  I am not a sneakers person but after seeing you wearing them in your blog...  I want a pair...  just still cannot justify paying over $700 yet...  hehe, knowing myself, it takes a while to warm up, but once I am in gear oh boy I may just jump and get few pairs in different colors!! 

Regarding your question about Willow available on the Bay...  Willow is available for pre-order now here in US, Metier will have them available in less than two weeks.  Seller might pre-ordered some and list them on the Bay in advance for some quick holidays cash.  I still couldn't decide if I want a pair of Willow .... but I did put down 1/2 down for a pair Dicker tho...

Would love to see your new posts here on TPF!


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> let me help you posting a couple of pic....


*juneping ~* you are just :urock:


----------



## tonkamama

chicjean said:


> *amacasa*, please post mods of your white renews when you can!
> 
> *mercer*, i'm with you. i like "don't-buy-stuff-just-because-you're-impatient-itus"
> 
> 
> Anyone have or try on the Nimy dress? I like the style of it, and it's at an OK price on NAP, I'm just unsure how warm it is since it's alpaca and wool...


*chicjean ~* I read someone comment on the Nimy dress few posts back... saying that is is itching...  so I don't know.  But since NAP offers free return, does not hurt to give it a try.


----------



## Chanel 0407

Hi, mandicakes, I am loving your blog. 




mandicakes said:


> Hi ladies.... I've been MIA for far too long. Loving all of the modelling shots and sales purchases. Wow!
> 
> My uploads aren't working for some reason to upload photo's. I've actually (finally) done some action shots now can't upload them. Argh.... I have them on my blog too but I'll keep trying. Technology!
> 
> BTW anyone see the new Willow sneakers on e*ay already? Not sure how they are on there but not in the stores?


----------



## mandicakes

juneping said:


> let me help you posting a couple of pic....


Thanks so much for the help Juneping   My photobucket is playing up. Will see to it in the next couple of days to upload some more pics

Thanks so much tonkamama and Chanel 0407.  Having loads of fun with it recently which is what it's all about.  

tonkamama - I'm glad you've pre-ordered the Dickers. Last season was crazy with them. I'm sure it will be the same this season. Re the Willow sneakers, I was thinking the same regarding the sellers on ebay but they definitely have them in (I asked out of interest). There is another seller that has just listed a pair too. Who knows... I originally wasn't into the Bekkets but I wear them so much now.  Glad I went with a classic colour too. I really like the new all cream pair and the cream/black high light pair.  Don't think I can justify the $$ for another pair in a different colour though  I've spent too much already. I ordered the runway chain embellished (strapy) heels in the black version so I think that is my pair of shoes from the new season. Very excited about them


----------



## chicjean

tonkamama said:


> *chicjean ~* I read someone comment on the Nimy dress few posts back... saying that is is itching...  so I don't know.  But since NAP offers free return, does not hurt to give it a try.



Thanks, I'll search for it. I may just pass, my wallet has taken a beating this season.


----------



## mercer

Chanel 0407 said:


> Hi, mandicakes, I am loving your blog.



Me too!  So chic!


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> *juneping ~* you are just :urock:





mandicakes said:


> Thanks so much for the help Juneping   My photobucket is playing up. Will see to it in the next couple of days to upload some more pics



you are welcome!! i saw your pairing on your blog and knew ladies here would enjoy your pix.....


----------



## tonkamama

mercer said:


> Tonka, you look so amazing!
> 
> There should be a word to describe this time of year- waiting for second markdowns and anticipating the new spring line.
> 
> Fashion fatigue? Dont-buy-stuff-just-because-your-impatient-itus?
> 
> I'm really having a hard time not hitting the "buy" button.  But I know second cuts are right around the corner and Spring stuff will be here tempting me soon enough.


*mercer ~* thank you    Cannot wait to see all goodies get to the 2nd mark-down.


----------



## am2022

mandi... welcome back..
love love your mod shots!

and we are balmain belt sisters! that is my holy grail belt and couldn't be happier when i got it!!!


----------



## bgmommy

amacasa said:


> mandi... welcome back..
> love love your mod shots!
> 
> and we are balmain belt sisters! that is my holy grail belt and couldn't be happier when i got it!!!



SAME!  Amacasa after you called it your "holy grail" I was bummed I missed out.  Mandi then got hers a few weeks later and then I lucked out and one popped up - LOVE!!!!  Thanks for sparking my interest in the belt ladies because I seriously wear it all the time when I am not wearing my IM disc belt!


----------



## bgmommy

mandicakes said:


> Hi ladies.... I've been MIA for far too long.  Loving all of the modelling shots and sales purchases. Wow!
> 
> My uploads aren't working for some reason to upload photo's. I've actually (finally) done some action shots now can't upload them. Argh....  I have them on my blog too but I'll keep trying. Technology!
> 
> BTW anyone see the new Willow sneakers on e*ay already?  Not sure how they are on there but not in the stores?



Welcome back!!!  Your blog looks FABULOUS my friend!!!  Always, so much fun to read and so well done - love all the new pics! xo


----------



## mandicakes

Thanks so much mercer. Hi again amacasa and bgmommy.  It's been far too long.  That Balmain belt is my newest love! And for such a steal!  BGmommy... oh no! You're not wearing your disc IM belt?  Too gorgeous that one. I'm still looking at the zappy belt but waiting (still) for the International NAP sale. 

Tonkamama... thanks so much for the instructions on how to post the pic's here from my blog. Much easier than uploading to photobucket and all the extra steps. Now I'll pop up pic's more often

I have some really good news for you ladies....  Excited?   A heap of the limited edition and runway pieces are now listed for pre-sale on an italian website.  It is www.espejto.it.  I've just posted the full details on my blog (with instructions of how to access and order). You have to register...  I just ordered the Rio strappy chain embellished sandals from the runway from there. Yippee!!!!! But they have the hand-beaded jacket and most of the hand-made pieces and the ones that IM only made a handful worldwide of.  Too gorgeous!!!! 

Ok... I'm off to London for the day.  Catch you tonight for an update.  Let me know what you think of the limited edition pieces


----------



## Chanel 0407

Can anyone tell me what color the Gwen pumps should be in the inside?  My poppy came yesterday and they are darker inside the sole than Gwen.  They look more like a cognac color whereas my Gwens look beige or off-white.  I am starting to question this because I bought the Gwen's from EBAY.


----------



## chicjean

Chanel 0407 said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell me what color the Gwen pumps should be in the inside?  My poppy came yesterday and they are darker inside the sole than Gwen.  They look more like a cognac color whereas my Gwens look beige or off-white.  I am starting to question this because I bought the Gwen's from EBAY.



I don't have either, but are you keeping the poppy's?!?! I'm so stoked that you got them!


----------



## Chanel 0407

Chicjean, tried them on and they are very tight in my toe box but they do fit.  I know they are suede and will stretch but not sure if it will be enough to warrant keeping them.  They are very pretty though and they were a great price.  On the other hand if I would order 37 if I could ever find them, they might be too big.  




chicjean said:


> I don't have either, but are you keeping the poppy's?!?! I'm so stoked that you got them!


----------



## juneping

my gwen is beige suede leather on the inside....


----------



## Chanel 0407

Thanks June for confirming.  That's the color of mine too!  I just wanted to make sure my Gwen's weren't fakes.  You need to be so careful now with all the counterfeit IM stuff on the IM outlet website and I always fear Ebay unless you really know the seller and know they are legit.

The sole on the poppy looks like the same as my dicker boots from Fall 2011.


juneping said:


> my gwen is beige suede leather on the inside....


----------



## chicjean

Chanel 0407 said:
			
		

> Chicjean, tried them on and they are very tight in my toe box but they do fit.  I know they are suede and will stretch but not sure if it will be enough to warrant keeping them.  They are very pretty though and they were a great price.  On the other hand if I would order 37 if I could ever find them, they might be too big.



Hmmm, you'll have to let us know. Hopefully they'll give a bit.


----------



## mandicakes

Chanel 0407 said:


> Can anyone tell me what color the Gwen pumps should be in the inside?  My poppy came yesterday and they are darker inside the sole than Gwen.  They look more like a cognac color whereas my Gwens look beige or off-white.  I am starting to question this because I bought the Gwen's from EBAY.


Mine are beige leather inside the Gwens as well. You could always upload a pic to this forum if you are still concerned. I'm sure a few of us have them and would be happy to check them out for you (if you are still questioning the authenticity)


----------



## mandicakes

bgmommy said:


> Welcome back!!!  Your blog looks FABULOUS my friend!!!  Always, so much fun to read and so well done - love all the new pics! xo


Hi bgmommy!! So good to be back and thanks for the lovely comments on the blog 

Ok I've got some news from my day out in London today ladies....

The IM shoes have been released!  They were in stock at Selfridges. I was told they got put out this morning.  They have the white Bobby sneakers, 2 x colours of the multi-coloured Willow sneakers, the Handy (something, sorry can't remember the proper name) platform buckled leather sandals, and 2 x colours of the dickers (anthracite and the honey colour).  

I tried on all the shoes  I just had too (I'm sure you understand) just to gauge sizing and report back. All the shoes run as per last seasons sizing.  I was a size 36 last season and exactly the same size this season.

All of the shoes are absolutely stunning!   The Bobby sneakers are TDF. Absolutely beautiful. The multi-coloured Willows are so much better in person (I bought one pair so I'll post some pic's shortly). I got the cream, mustard, brown, maroon combination.  The leather platform sandals are unbelievably nice on and so comfortable!  Definitely getting a pair.   The Dickers, gorgeous as always. Very nice colours!

As for pricing... Um.. Including VAT the Willows are £465, the sandals were £395 (sorry I can't recall the other prices).


----------



## mercer

Thanks so much for the review! Did you happen to see the Jenny boots?   





mandicakes said:


> Hi bgmommy!! So good to be back and thanks for the lovely comments on the blog
> 
> Ok I've got some news from my day out in London today ladies....
> 
> The IM shoes have been released!  They were in stock at Selfridges. I was told they got put out this morning.  They have the white Bobby sneakers, 2 x colours of the multi-coloured Willow sneakers, the Handy (something, sorry can't remember the proper name) platform buckled leather sandals, and 2 x colours of the dickers (anthracite and the honey colour).
> 
> I tried on all the shoes  I just had too (I'm sure you understand) just to gauge sizing and report back. All the shoes run as per last seasons sizing.  I was a size 36 last season and exactly the same size this season.
> 
> All of the shoes are absolutely stunning!   The Bobby sneakers are TDF. Absolutely beautiful. The multi-coloured Willows are so much better in person (I bought one pair so I'll post some pic's shortly). I got the cream, mustard, brown, maroon combination.  The leather platform sandals are unbelievably nice on and so comfortable!  Definitely getting a pair.   The Dickers, gorgeous as always. Very nice colours!
> 
> As for pricing... Um.. Including VAT the Willows are £465, the sandals were £395 (sorry I can't recall the other prices).


----------



## tonkamama

Chanel 0407 said:


> Chicjean, tried them on and they are very tight in my toe box but they do fit.  I know they are suede and will stretch but not sure if it will be enough to warrant keeping them.  They are very pretty though and they were a great price.  On the other hand if I would order 37 if I could ever find them, they might be too big.


Take them to a good cobbler and have them stretch little then you will be fine. Love to see some mod pic tho....

This this exactly I will do with my Carven bow sling back,  my usual size is 37.5 or 38. But I have smaller heels, so with the sling back, I need to go down to size 37!  I plan to take them to my Cobbler if it gets too tight on my right foot.


----------



## tonkamama

Sorry little bit off topic here, but i am excited....My NM SA just text me, Chanel & CL shoes will be put on presage on Monday the 12th. So contact your NM SA!


----------



## tonkamama

Ladies...  I hope you all don't mind I am posting one more picture of my Grey sweatshirt dress pairing with Burberry prorsum leather jacket.  I really love this dress even tho it is so plain but I find it so versatile.  I am not a dressy girly person (which explain why I did not order any of IM beautiful silk dresses), so the "plain" style fits my current lifestyle.  Thank you for letting me share...


----------



## mandicakes

tonkamama said:


> Ladies...  I hope you all don't mind I am posting one more picture of my Grey sweatshirt dress pairing with Burberry prorsum leather jacket.  I really love this dress even tho it is so plain but I find it so versatile.  I am not a dressy girly person (which explain why I did not order any of IM beautiful silk dresses), so the "plain" style fits my current lifestyle.  Thank you for letting me share...



Love the combination and that Burberry leather jacket!  That is stunning!!!!


----------



## mandicakes

mercer said:


> Thanks so much for the review! Did you happen to see the Jenny boots?




No sorry. No Jenny boots yet but I'm sure they are not far off. I'll let you know as soon as I see them anywhere


----------



## flower71

tonkamama said:


> Ladies...  I hope you all don't mind I am posting one more picture of my Grey sweatshirt dress pairing with Burberry prorsum leather jacket.  I really love this dress even tho it is so plain but I find it so versatile.  I am not a dressy girly person (which explain why I did not order any of IM beautiful silk dresses), so the "plain" style fits my current lifestyle.  Thank you for letting me share...


How can we mind? You look yet again great in that outfit, gosh that Burberry jacket is so rock n roll chic! Thanks for the pics!


----------



## flower71

mandicakes said:


> I have some really good news for you ladies....  Excited?   A heap of the limited edition and runway pieces are now listed for pre-sale on an italian website.  It is http://www.espejto.it.  I've just posted the full details on my blog (with instructions of how to access and order). You have to register...  I just ordered the Rio strappy chain embellished sandals from the runway from there. Yippee!!!!! But they have the hand-beaded jacket and most of the hand-made pieces and the ones that IM only made a handful worldwide of.  Too gorgeous!!!!


Hey mandicakes , good to see you around! thanks for all the info, I just checked and I think people have already done the pre shopping...can't see anything lef on the site!


----------



## bgmommy

tonkamama said:


> Ladies...  I hope you all don't mind I am posting one more picture of my Grey sweatshirt dress pairing with Burberry prorsum leather jacket.  I really love this dress even tho it is so plain but I find it so versatile.  I am not a dressy girly person (which explain why I did not order any of IM beautiful silk dresses), so the "plain" style fits my current lifestyle.  Thank you for letting me share...



You look fabluous!!!  LOVE the pairing of the dress, awesome jacket and boots!!!!


----------



## chicjean

tonkamama said:
			
		

> Ladies...  I hope you all don't mind I am posting one more picture of my Grey sweatshirt dress pairing with Burberry prorsum leather jacket.  I really love this dress even tho it is so plain but I find it so versatile.  I am not a dressy girly person (which explain why I did not order any of IM beautiful silk dresses), so the "plain" style fits my current lifestyle.  Thank you for letting me share...



Gorgeous as always! We definitely don't mind


----------



## chicjean

Also, does anyone have a link to the IM Creatures of Comfort page? I got the email with the password but deleted it and can't seem to figure out how to find the page anymore....


----------



## Jayne1

flower71 said:


> Hey mandicakes , good to see you around! thanks for all the info, I just checked and I think people have already done the pre shopping...can't see anything lef on the site!


I checked out that site and it does not seem very user friendly - I had trouble too.


----------



## Jayne1

mandicakes said:


> Thanks so much mercer. Hi again amacasa and bgmommy.  It's been far too long.  That Balmain belt is my newest love! And for such a steal!  BGmommy... oh no! You're not wearing your disc IM belt?  Too gorgeous that one. I'm still looking at the zappy belt but waiting (still) for the International NAP sale.
> 
> Tonkamama... thanks so much for the instructions on how to post the pic's here from my blog. Much easier than uploading to photobucket and all the extra steps. Now I'll pop up pic's more often
> 
> I have some really good news for you ladies....  Excited?   A heap of the limited edition and runway pieces are now listed for pre-sale on an italian website.  It is http://www.espejto.it.  I've just posted the full details on my blog (with instructions of how to access and order). You have to register...  I just ordered the Rio strappy chain embellished sandals from the runway from there. Yippee!!!!! But they have the hand-beaded jacket and most of the hand-made pieces and the ones that IM only made a handful worldwide of.  Too gorgeous!!!!
> 
> Ok... I'm off to London for the day.  Catch you tonight for an update.  Let me know what you think of the limited edition pieces


I love your blog, by the way!


tonkamama said:


> Sorry little bit off topic here, but i am excited....My NM SA just text me, Chanel & CL shoes will be put on presage on Monday the 12th. So contact your NM SA!


I'm on my way to buy cruise Chanel shoes... my SA called and when they get my size (I have big feet) I have to move fast. No waiting for sales for me.


tonkamama said:


> Ladies...  I hope you all don't mind I am posting one more picture of my Grey sweatshirt dress pairing with Burberry prorsum leather jacket.  I really love this dress even tho it is so plain but I find it so versatile.  I am not a dressy girly person (which explain why I did not order any of IM beautiful silk dresses), so the "plain" style fits my current lifestyle.  Thank you for letting me share...


Gorgeous!!


----------



## mandicakes

Jayne1 said:


> I checked out that site and it does not seem very user friendly - I had trouble too.



Hi Jayne1,  I had heaps of trouble originally as you have to register first in order to be able to see anything.  I had to email them to get my registration done. I felt a bit simple at the time.  After I got it all sorted it was easy after that though. I'm glad to because I found pieces on there that I couldn't find anywhere else or at least not yet from the new 2012 collection. I was dying for the Rio heels  I just had to have them.  Thanks for the feedback too on the blog. You are so sweet!


----------



## mandicakes

chicjean said:


> Also, does anyone have a link to the IM Creatures of Comfort page? I got the email with the password but deleted it and can't seem to figure out how to find the page anymore....



Isn't it imcoc and code isabel?


----------



## mandicakes

flower71 said:


> Hey mandicakes , good to see you around! thanks for all the info, I just checked and I think people have already done the pre shopping...can't see anything lef on the site!



It's great to be back.  I missed the forum and all the ladies!  Did you sign in?  There are two pages on new items under IM (I think about 20 items or so). I was just on there as I just put in another order


----------



## mandicakes

My new Willows (yay) that I bought from Selfridges yesterday. Thanks for letting me share

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-Zadn1REJfIM/TuTKnUvYwnI/AAAAAAAABYA/yj_O545CbEA/s640/willow3.jpg

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-B8x3GSrlU/TuTLGbE5rwI/AAAAAAAABYg/yX_v680crcs/s640/willow5.jpg

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-zSfoSXSqYyo/TuTKwgj1jpI/AAAAAAAABYI/vIRFXbcgB5Y/s640/willow2.jpg

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-M245KgXat0M/TuTK-p7lXEI/AAAAAAAABYY/6sVTEQufzWg/s640/willow4.jpg


----------



## Jayne1

mandicakes said:


> My new Willows (yay) that I bought from Selfridges yesterday. Thanks for letting me share
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-Zadn1REJfIM/TuTKnUvYwnI/AAAAAAAABYA/yj_O545CbEA/s640/willow3.jpg
> 
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-BoO8x3GSrlU/TuTLGbE5rwI/AAAAAAAABYg/yX_v680crcs/s640/willow5.jpg
> 
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-zSfoSXSqYyo/TuTKwgj1jpI/AAAAAAAABYI/vIRFXbcgB5Y/s640/willow2.jpg
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-M245KgXat0M/TuTK-p7lXEI/AAAAAAAABYY/6sVTEQufzWg/s640/willow4.jpg


Love them!

Are they heavy?


----------



## flower71

NEWS...luisaviaroma has Isabel Marant shoes for preorder: the willows in 3 colours for those interested:Sizes 37, 38, 39 left.
*Mandicakes*, thanks for the help, it works now. I have to wait til next year to be bad again! Those prices are killing me...
Oh, love the shoes BTW. They are similar to the Becketts, no?


----------



## mercer

Thanks mandi!



mandicakes said:


> No sorry. No Jenny boots yet but I'm sure they are not far off. I'll let you know as soon as I see them anywhere


----------



## chicjean

mandicakes said:


> Isn't it imcoc and code isabel?



Yea, I have that, but I can't seem to find where to log in anymore... 




mandicakes said:


> My new Willows (yay) that I bought from Selfridges yesterday. Thanks for letting me share
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-Zadn1REJfIM/TuTKnUvYwnI/AAAAAAAABYA/yj_O545CbEA/s640/willow3.jpg
> 
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-B8x3GSrlU/TuTLGbE5rwI/AAAAAAAABYg/yX_v680crcs/s640/willow5.jpg
> 
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-zSfoSXSqYyo/TuTKwgj1jpI/AAAAAAAABYI/vIRFXbcgB5Y/s640/willow2.jpg
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-M245KgXat0M/TuTK-p7lXEI/AAAAAAAABYY/6sVTEQufzWg/s640/willow4.jpg




Love these!


----------



## juneping

*tonka *- wow, love the way you style with IM dress with the leather jacket...may i ask who made the shoes??

*mandi *- congrats on the sneakers!!, we want mod pix!!


----------



## Myrkur

I just bought my first IM item today  got this sweater in sale.


----------



## juneping

Myrkur said:


> I just bought my first IM item today  got this sweater in sale.



congrats!! that's a very chic sweater...


----------



## Jayne1

So I've been patiently waiting for some NAP to go to 2nd markdown and I checked in to see it's all 'sold out.' 

I suppose it can still be returned, it's come back from being 'sold out' before... but still... I was hoping to get a great deal (on stuff I don't need at all.)


----------



## mercer

I'm so sorry!  That's the worst!  I hope there is a return in your size! 




Jayne1 said:


> So I've been patiently waiting for some NAP to go to 2nd markdown and I checked in to see it's all 'sold out.'
> 
> I suppose it can still be returned, it's come back from being 'sold out' before... but still... I was hoping to get a great deal (on stuff I don't need at all.)


----------



## jellylicious

tonkamama said:


> *chicjean ~* I read someone comment on the Nimy dress few posts back... saying that is is itching...  so I don't know.  But since NAP offers free return, does not hurt to give it a try.



Sorry for the late reply but I've been away on vacation and just got back trying to catch up. 

Chicjean-It was me that got the dress and returned because of the scratchy fabric. But give it a shot-it's cute on and with free returns, you have nothing to lose.



bgmommy said:


> You look fabluous!!!  LOVE the pairing of the dress, awesome jacket and boots!!!!



Tonkamama-Stunning as usual! Love the combo as well!


----------



## tonkamama

*Thank you ladies *for so supportive & share our passion for fashion here!!   I feel I post my "mod" pictures all over the places (I mean here on the IM & RO threads...)  :shame:  ~ hence we need to see some new modeling pictures from all of you fashionista !!


----------



## tonkamama

*Jayne1 ~ *Please share with us what you've got in your Chanel goodies bag...mod pic will be nice 


Jayne1 said:


> I'm on my way to buy cruise Chanel shoes... my SA called and when they get my size (I have big feet) I have to move fast. No waiting for sales for me.



*juneping ~ *my moto boots were by Donald J Pliner, got them from Nordstrom @ 50% off... 


juneping said:


> *tonka *- wow, love the way you style with IM dress with the leather jacket...may i ask *who made the shoes*??



*Myrkur ~ *Congrats, I almost got the red/black version.  Mod picture please...  BTW....please model it with your cute puppy!!! 


Myrkur said:


> I just bought my first IM item today  got this sweater in sale.


----------



## tonkamama

chicjean said:


> Yea, I have that, but I can't seem to find where to log in anymore...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love these!


Let me know if you still need the link... I will see if I can find a way to PM you the link... without forwarding the e-mail to you...


----------



## tb-purselover

Hi all! I've been away on vacay. I felt I've been on TPF withdrawals . I have to catch up!

In the meantime, I know you all wanted to see more pics of the white Renells. Not my pics, i'm still waiting for my stuff to arrive. It will be here on Tuesday. But I found these pics drool worthy and wanted to share.

From the blog Life Of Boheme. Marta is wearing the white Renells! Plus the Rolf sweater from last season. Sigh, still wish I didn't let that sweater get away.


----------



## tb-purselover

tonkamama said:


> Ladies...  I hope you all don't mind I am posting one more picture of my Grey sweatshirt dress pairing with Burberry prorsum leather jacket.  I really love this dress even tho it is so plain but I find it so versatile.  I am not a dressy girly person (which explain why I did not order any of IM beautiful silk dresses), so the "plain" style fits my current lifestyle.  Thank you for letting me share...


Hi Tonkamama! I love how you styled it! The Burberry Prorsum jacket with it looks so cool, very edgy.


----------



## tb-purselover

mandicakes said:


> No sorry. No Jenny boots yet but I'm sure they are not far off. I'll let you know as soon as I see them anywhere


Hi Mandicakes! I wanted to say thanks for the intel. I LOVE having all you TPFers with the inside scoop! It is nice!

I love you blog .


----------



## flower71

Myrkur said:


> I just bought my first IM item today  got this sweater in sale.


lovely sweater, congrats!


----------



## flower71

tonkamama said:


> *Thank you ladies *for so supportive & share our passion for fashion here!!   I feel I post my "mod" pictures all over the places (I mean here on the IM & RO threads...)  :shame:  ~ hence we need to see some new modeling pictures from all of you fashionista !!


I know, not many mod pics around and I admit, my Malone sweater is quite boring so I didn't take a pic this weekend...Will try to figure out something, I am quite lazy right now


----------



## mandicakes

flower71 said:


> NEWS...luisaviaroma has Isabel Marant shoes for preorder: the willows in 3 colours for those interested:Sizes 37, 38, 39 left.
> *Mandicakes*, thanks for the help, it works now. I have to wait til next year to be bad again! Those prices are killing me...
> Oh, love the shoes BTW. They are similar to the Becketts, no?



Hi.  Yep I can't see any difference between the style of the black Bekkets I have and the new Willows.  The new Willows are all suede though.  Still on


----------



## mandicakes

tb-purselover said:


> Hi all! I've been away on vacay. I felt I've been on TPF withdrawals . I have to catch up!
> 
> In the meantime, I know you all wanted to see more pics of the white Renells. Not my pics, i'm still waiting for my stuff to arrive. It will be here on Tuesday. But I found these pics drool worthy and wanted to share.
> 
> From the blog Life Of Boheme. Marta is wearing the white Renells! Plus the Rolf sweater from last season. Sigh, still wish I didn't let that sweater get away.



Oh boy!!!! Ever since the white Renells have sold out in my size, I have found the desire to finally make the decision over whether I wanted them or not and  I DO!!!!! Argh... I'm still after the knit too.  Hmm... I think I will have to be a little more pro-active and decisive next season I think


----------



## mandicakes

chicjean said:


> Yea, I have that, but I can't seem to find where to log in anymore...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love these!




Ah... I see the problem with the creatures of comfort.  I think you have to click on the link in the email?  I still have a copy of the email with the link.  Email me at findmeamuse@gmail.com and I'll forward it to you if you would like


----------



## mandicakes

Myrkur said:


> I just bought my first IM item today  got this sweater in sale.




Oh yay *Myrkur*!!!! Gorgeous item!  See now that you've taken the plunge you'll be like the rest of us and converted! 

*Juneping* - modelling pic's of the Willow's I'll get done this week guaranteed and will post them up here 

*Jayne1 *- yes the Willows are relatively heavy compared to just a basic running shoe or say a converse sneaker. I would say it is down to the hidden wedge, plus they are really padded and loads of suede.  They don't feel heavy on though. I've worn mine for 12 hours straight without any issue


----------



## Myrkur

Thanks everyone! I'm pretty sure I'll buy much more IM clothing in the future!! I'll try to make a mod pic today, and of course puppy will be in the photo :doggie:


----------



## tonkamama

*Ladies...*  more IM on NAP have further mark down now...GL finding your size(s)!   Ok..  I better go get some beauty rest now...


----------



## Myrkur

I don't think puppy likes the sweater


----------



## gbg

Mandicake, thanks for the update. I wonder about the honey dicker and how similiar the colour is to previous season's miel? What is your opinion about the colour, I always found it hard to decided based on the pictures as they always turn out to be very differnt in real light.
cheers for your support,
gbg-chick


----------



## chicjean

jellylicious said:


> Sorry for the late reply but I've been away on vacation and just got back trying to catch up.
> 
> Chicjean-It was me that got the dress and returned because of the scratchy fabric. But give it a shot-it's cute on and with free returns, you have nothing to lose.
> 
> 
> 
> Tonkamama-Stunning as usual! Love the combo as well!



Good to know, thank you. I'm really picky about itchy clothes since I have sensitive skin, so I think I'm going to pass on it. 




Myrkur said:


> I don't think puppy likes the sweater



But I do! Love it on you!


----------



## juneping

Myrkur said:


> I don't think puppy likes the sweater



wow...you are so adorable, like a doll the sweater suits you so well.
i am sorry about your kitty...read it in the other thread. my cat passed away half an  year ago....i was so sad.


----------



## chicjean

mandicakes said:


> Ah... I see the problem with the creatures of comfort.  I think you have to click on the link in the email?  I still have a copy of the email with the link.  Email me at findmeamuse@gmail.com and I'll forward it to you if you would like



Thank you! Tonka PM'd it to me  I accidentally deleted the email, but it's all good now


----------



## Jayne1

tonkamama said:


> *Ladies...*  more IM on NAP have further mark down now...GL finding your size(s)!


I bought what I wanted at full price and then a bit more at first markdown.

Now is the time I have to show restraint and not purchase just because it is 2nd markdown.  Sometimes I want to buy because it is a good deal and not because I really want it.

But it is so hard!!


----------



## chicjean

Jayne1 said:


> I bought what I wanted at full price and then a bit more at first markdown.
> 
> Now is the time I have to show restraint and not purchase just because it is 2nd markdown.  Sometimes I want to buy because it is a good deal and not because I really want it.
> 
> But it is so hard!!



I'm with you. Trying to hard to be good!!

I've been SERIOUSLY lusting after the leather fringe leggings, but even on sale they're SO expensive :/


----------



## Myrkur

chicjean said:


> Good to know, thank you. I'm really picky about itchy clothes since I have sensitive skin, so I think I'm going to pass on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I do! Love it on you!



Thank you 



chicjean said:


> Good to know, thank you. I'm really picky about itchy clothes since I have sensitive skin, so I think I'm going to pass on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I do! Love it on you!





juneping said:


> wow...you are so adorable, like a doll the sweater suits you so well.
> i am sorry about your kitty...read it in the other thread. my cat passed away half an  year ago....i was so sad.


Aww thank you, you're so kind!  Yes, I received his ashes today, was kind of sad to hold the urn in my hand reminding me he's not here anymore  You got any other animals?


----------



## Myrkur

Whoops, I somehow double quoted chicjean, I'm sorry!!


----------



## tb-purselover

Myrkur said:


> I don't think puppy likes the sweater


Love the sweater on you Myrkur. Your puppy is so adorable! I can't tell which looks softer, your puppy or the sweater .

I'm sorry to hear about your cat. Hugs to you.


----------



## juneping

Myrkur said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww thank you, you're so kind!  Yes, I received his ashes today, was kind of sad to hold the urn in my hand reminding me he's not here anymore  You got any other animals?



no. i adopted another cat (male) and was severely allergic to him (getting asthma attack)....so i had to return him. i was allergic to sasha but it wasn't like she's killing me. but i am thinking of foster a girl cat for another try and if i get asthma attacks again...i'll not do it anymore. i like cats...
sasha was sooo good, whenever she threw up, she found the hard surface, never on my bed. and she was not interested in my shoes/bags/clothes....


----------



## chicjean

Ok, is it just me, or does this Mango Campaign look a ton like IM... 

http://www.thebudgetbabe.com/archives/4366-MANGO-Spring-2012-Lookbook.html


----------



## juneping

chicjean said:


> Ok, is it just me, or does this Mango Campaign look a ton like IM...
> 
> http://www.thebudgetbabe.com/archives/4366-MANGO-Spring-2012-Lookbook.html



it's the same model...


----------



## Jayne1

tonkamama said:


> *Jayne1 ~ *Please share with us what you've got in your Chanel goodies bag...mod pic will be nice


I tried on the Cruise shoes and thank heavens they didn't look good  on me.  

I really didn't need any new shoes, but when my size comes in, I  have to try them on just to make sure they're not perfect.  These weren't...


----------



## tb-purselover

chicjean said:


> Ok, is it just me, or does this Mango Campaign look a ton like IM...
> 
> http://www.thebudgetbabe.com/archives/4366-MANGO-Spring-2012-Lookbook.html



There are a lot of similarities in some of the clothing: blazers, short-shorts, printed pants, similar sandals, tye-dye, patchwork denim jeans, slouchy styling. 

But I do see some nice differences too: the pant suites and etc. I do think a LOT of designers will be doing tye-dye this coming s/s.


----------



## am2022

congrats.. really cute..
been eyeing the same sweater in red and black colorway though!


Myrkur said:


> I don't think puppy likes the sweater


----------



## tonkamama

flower71 said:


> I know, not many mod pics around and I admit, my Malone sweater is quite boring so I didn't take a pic this weekend...Will try to figure out something, I am quite lazy right now



*flower71 ~* Don't worry take your time...  nothing is boring with IM...  (I am also being lazy and on top of that letting myself do nothing cus I am in the holiday spirit :snowballs



Myrkur said:


> I don't think puppy likes the sweater



*Myrkur ~* I just love your puppy... of course your new IM sweater.  You look so cute with your outfit.  



Jayne1 said:


> I bought what I wanted at full price and then a bit more at first markdown.
> 
> Now is the time I have to show restraint and not purchase just because it is 2nd markdown.  Sometimes I want to buy because it is a good deal and not because I really want it.
> 
> But it is so hard!!





Jayne1 said:


> I tried on the Cruise shoes and thank heavens they didn't look good  on me.
> 
> I really didn't need any new shoes, but when my size comes in, I  have to try them on just to make sure they're not perfect.  These weren't...



*Jayne1 ~* I know it is hard not to do anything when I see the 70% off mark!!    Got little crazy with IM (most I got them at sale price) and hope I can save some $$ later thru the year...  like not buying ....  

I feel the same way when my SA called me up for some great deals on shoes...  I was like...  hmm they better not look good on me..


----------



## tonkamama

Ladies...  for those that lives in US...  *Metier SF just released the amazing SS 2012 look book*..sorry I am not authorized to forward the link but if you are interest seeing the inventory you may contact Holly and see if she can send you one via e-mail.  Metier does not have the $4.5K jacket, but they have ordered other awesome jackets.  Two of my favorites are ITO Jacket & Ciato Quilted jacket.  Of course, I just put my name down on the Itzel printed skinny cords & I will need to see the jackets in person before I decide!!

*Barneys will carry the tie-dye $4.5K jacket plus rest of her lines*.... very young and hip.  

Now I wonder about NAP's new stock lists...  I hope NAP will carry the $4.5K black version jacket (well just for my eye candies)!  

I am little disappointed about IM's pricing,  I feel IM getting little pricy now


----------



## Chanel 0407

I have the red /black colorway but was thinking about sending it back.  It is kind of short on me in the torso.  I ordered the 1 and 2 so be on the lookout when NAP puts them back online if anyone here wants it.




amacasa said:


> congrats.. really cute..
> been eyeing the same sweater in red and black colorway though!


----------



## jellylicious

^^I received the Mati sweater in the red/black and wore it yesterday. Did you try tucking it in? It's really cute that way. I was going to take a mod pix but i spaced out.

Tonkamama-thanks for the heads up on Metier. That is crazy pricey! 

Anyway, here's a mod pix of the Xabi jacket. I love how it is oversized!


----------



## chicjean

jellylicious said:


> ^^I received the Mati sweater in the red/black and wore it yesterday. Did you try tucking it in? It's really cute that way. I was going to take a mod pix but i spaced out.
> 
> Tonkamama-thanks for the heads up on Metier. That is crazy pricey!
> 
> Anyway, here's a mod pix of the Xabi jacket. I love how it is oversized!



Love the xabi on you! I've been eyeing it for ages! Looking gorgeous!


----------



## Chanel 0407

I really like the Xabi.  Looks great on you.  What size did you get?




jellylicious said:


> ^^I received the Mati sweater in the red/black and wore it yesterday. Did you try tucking it in? It's really cute that way. I was going to take a mod pix but i spaced out.
> 
> Tonkamama-thanks for the heads up on Metier. That is crazy pricey!
> 
> Anyway, here's a mod pix of the Xabi jacket. I love how it is oversized!


----------



## tb-purselover

Finally, my Cleane Booties came. They are comfortable for 4.5" heels.

Now I know why it took so long. *They actually sent me TWO pairs *. I guess it was a shipping error. So one is going back to the store. I'm heading up to the city this Thursday so I will return the other pair. I guess I could put them up on the Bay, but I hate dealing with all that stuff! If anyone is interested in a sz 7 PM me and I can give your info to the SA. He will be able to contact you.

I'm feeling lazy lately so I will post the white Renells, Velvet Print Pants, and other items when I wear them. I'm wearing these today so here you go! 

IM Cleane Booties, Hadley Jacket (S/S 2011), and IM Worlds Aids Day Gap tee underneath:






Close-Up of Cleane Booties:


----------



## jellylicious

chicjean said:


> Love the xabi on you! I've been eyeing it for ages! Looking gorgeous!





Chanel 0407 said:


> I really like the Xabi.  Looks great on you.  What size did you get?



*Thank you!* I got the size 0-fits perfect!

Chanel0407-love those boots! I was contemplating on getting them. It's good that you're a 7 cause i need to be on a ban for now!


----------



## tb-purselover

jellylicious said:


> Anyway, here's a mod pix of the Xabi jacket. I love how it is oversized!


I love the Xabi on you. It flatters your figure really nicely! A IM coat in in my future next F/W.


----------



## juneping

*tb *- love the jeans on you...who makes them?? and of course the rest of the outfits....the jacket is so casual chic...
i have to say IM shoes have some power over me....but i have to be in control of my urges...


----------



## jellylicious

tb-purselover said:


> I love the Xabi on you. It flatters your figure really nicely! A IM coat in in my future next F/W.



Thanks! I was contemplating on keeping or returning. But i just fell in love with the slouchiness and it practically goes with everything. The negative is that it is unlined. YES to your future IM coat!


----------



## tb-purselover

juneping said:


> *tb *- love the jeans on you...who makes them?? and of course the rest of the outfits....the jacket is so casual chic...
> i have to say IM shoes have some power over me....but i have to be in control of my urges...


Thanks! These are my absolute favorite pair of jeans on me because they make my legs look lean and long (and my backside small ). They are a few seasons old, two years ago I believe. They the moto-style jeans made by bebe.


----------



## tb-purselover

jellylicious said:


> Thanks! I was contemplating on keeping or returning. But i just fell in love with the slouchiness and it practically goes with everything. The negative is that it is unlined. YES to your future IM coat!


Ok keep it for sure! I love it on you. It is so flattering how it hangs on your figure. It is slouchy yet doesn't look frumpy, it looks chic and makes you look very tall!


----------



## Jayne1

jellylicious said:


> ^^I received the Mati sweater in the red/black and wore it yesterday. Did you try tucking it in? It's really cute that way. I was going to take a mod pix but i spaced out.
> 
> Tonkamama-thanks for the heads up on Metier. That is crazy pricey!
> 
> Anyway, here's a mod pix of the Xabi jacket. I love how it is oversized!








I love it on you!!

I bought this jacket last fall and it's finger tip length on me. Is it possible that there are two versions?  One short and one long?


----------



## chicjean

tb-purselover said:


> Finally, my Cleane Booties came. They are comfortable for 4.5" heels.
> 
> Now I know why it took so long. *They actually sent me TWO pairs *. I guess it was a shipping error. So one is going back to the store. I'm heading up to the city this Thursday so I will return the other pair. I guess I could put them up on the Bay, but I hate dealing with all that stuff! If anyone is interested in a sz 7 PM me and I can give your info to the SA. He will be able to contact you.
> 
> I'm feeling lazy lately so I will post the white Renells, Velvet Print Pants, and other items when I wear them. I'm wearing these today so here you go!
> 
> IM Cleane Booties, Hadley Jacket (S/S 2011), and IM Worlds Aids Day Gap tee underneath:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-Up of Cleane Booties:



Love these! You look amazing!


----------



## chicjean

Also... looks like Matches is finally doing markdowns!!


----------



## jellylicious

Weird-i can't see the sale stuff. I'm in the US site. Maybe this is a sign that i should stay away.


----------



## chicjean

jellylicious said:


> Weird-i can't see the sale stuff. I'm in the US site. Maybe this is a sign that i should stay away.



I'm in the US, too. They don't seem to have a sale "section," but if you search for IM almost everything is marked down.


----------



## juneping

jellylicious said:


> Weird-i can't see the sale stuff. I'm in the US site. Maybe this is a sign that i should stay away.



you either need to use the link sent by matches or you have to go the wish list to find the IM items...it's so weird. for a sec i thought the site was down.
i thought NAP sale was quite great...got the top from 400 down to 160 something on the second mark down. barneys still has it one 230 something.

yes...like chicjean said, go to the sale section but not directly under IM...


----------



## zzhoneybee

Tb-purselover:

I posted this on the IM Boots forum, but wanted to re-post here.

I want to warn you about the leopard suede.* Be very, very careful with it*. I got the flat leopard booties earlier in the season, and after the first wear, the black leopard spots had rubbed off onto the suede, leaving black rub marks. After bringing them to my shoe repair person, the boots were completely ruined- the black dye had rubbed off on the entire body of the boots, rendering them completely unwearable. I was so sad.

I have contacted the owner of *V.O.D. Boutique* in Dallas, where I bought the boots, to get a refund, but* I still have not gotten a straight answer*. I have been going back and forth with them for weeks. It has been a nightmare. I only wore the boots once, and just want my money back... they were $725! 

I hope the leopard print works out better for you. *I was told that IM very rarely provides refunds for defective merchandise,* so be very careful with your new boots! I would hate for something similar to happen to you.


----------



## jellybebe

zzhoneybee said:


> Tb-purselover:
> 
> I posted this on the IM Boots forum, but wanted to re-post here.
> 
> I want to warn you about the leopard suede.* Be very, very careful with it*. I got the flat leopard booties earlier in the season, and after the first wear, the black leopard spots had rubbed off onto the suede, leaving black rub marks. After bringing them to my shoe repair person, the boots were completely ruined- the black dye had rubbed off on the entire body of the boots, rendering them completely unwearable. I was so sad.
> 
> I have contacted the owner of *V.O.D. Boutique* in Dallas, where I bought the boots, to get a refund, but* I still have not gotten a straight answer*. I have been going back and forth with them for weeks. It has been a nightmare. I only wore the boots once, and just want my money back... they were $725!
> 
> I hope the leopard print works out better for you. *I was told that IM very rarely provides refunds for defective merchandise,* so be very careful with your new boots! I would hate for something similar to happen to you.



Oh no, so sorry this happened to you! I was thinking and thinking about getting the flat leopard boots in the darker colour when they were marked down, but now it looks like it was better to stay away. I hope you get your refund!


----------



## Jayne1

zzhoneybee said:


> Tb-purselover:
> 
> I posted this on the IM Boots forum, but wanted to re-post here.
> 
> I want to warn you about the leopard suede.* Be very, very careful with it*. I got the flat leopard booties earlier in the season, and after the first wear, the black leopard spots had rubbed off onto the suede, leaving black rub marks. After bringing them to my shoe repair person, the boots were completely ruined- the black dye had rubbed off on the entire body of the boots, rendering them completely unwearable. I was so sad.
> 
> I have contacted the owner of *V.O.D. Boutique* in Dallas, where I bought the boots, to get a refund, but* I still have not gotten a straight answer*. I have been going back and forth with them for weeks. It has been a nightmare. I only wore the boots once, and just want my money back... they were $725!
> 
> I hope the leopard print works out better for you. *I was told that IM very rarely provides refunds for defective merchandise,* so be very careful with your new boots! I would hate for something similar to happen to you.


Take pictures in case you need to back up your claim.

They don't provide refunds? For defective garments?  That's terrible!!


----------



## tb-purselover

OMGosh yikes!!! Thank you for posting. That is horrible! I hope you get it resolved soon. What a horrible thing to happen. You must be so upset! For the price we pay on IM merchandise they should refund for defective items!!!

Now I am wondering if I should keep them. I bought them during the Barney's sale. I was going to wear them out but changed my mind because I decided before I do I would Apple Guard the shoes. I haven't done it yet. So i can still return them.

Have you heard of others having this issue? Now I wonder if I should return both pairs on Thursday! Even on sale it is a lot of money if the spots smear!




zzhoneybee said:


> Tb-purselover:
> 
> I posted this on the IM Boots forum, but wanted to re-post here.
> 
> I want to warn you about the leopard suede.* Be very, very careful with it*. I got the flat leopard booties earlier in the season, and after the first wear, the black leopard spots had rubbed off onto the suede, leaving black rub marks. After bringing them to my shoe repair person, the boots were completely ruined- the black dye had rubbed off on the entire body of the boots, rendering them completely unwearable. I was so sad.
> 
> I have contacted the owner of *V.O.D. Boutique* in Dallas, where I bought the boots, to get a refund, but* I still have not gotten a straight answer*. I have been going back and forth with them for weeks. It has been a nightmare. I only wore the boots once, and just want my money back... they were $725!
> 
> I hope the leopard print works out better for you. *I was told that IM very rarely provides refunds for defective merchandise,* so be very careful with your new boots! I would hate for something similar to happen to you.


----------



## tb-purselover

chicjean said:


> Love these! You look amazing!



Thanks! I love them too. I sooo love them

But I am now wondering if I should keep them after *zzhoneybee's* experience! Ugh, so horrible. Love the shoe, but not if the dye smears. Not sure what to do!


----------



## zzhoneybee

I don't know... they are so cute, but this situation has really been a nightmare.  I really expected better quality from IM, or at least a willingness of the boutique and/or the distributor to refund my money.  It really leaves a bad taste in my mouth!

The material is super delicate.  Honestly, I wouldn't want to have to worry about it, when there are so many other adorable shoes out there... I hate to say it, but maybe it's not worth taking the chance


----------



## am2022

Oh no... zz i hope you work things out with VOD!!!  keep us posted!

TB.. love the cleane bootie!

Jelly:  lovely coat!


----------



## birkingal

tonkamama said:


> Ladies...  I hope you all don't mind I am posting one more picture of my Grey sweatshirt dress pairing with Burberry prorsum leather jacket.  I really love this dress even tho it is so plain but I find it so versatile.  I am not a dressy girly person (which explain why I did not order any of IM beautiful silk dresses), so the "plain" style fits my current lifestyle.  Thank you for letting me share...




*tonkamama*, the dress looks amazing on you. And the leather jacket is absolutely divine!!


----------



## birkingal

tonkamama said:


> *Ladies,* sorry to keep you waiting.  I made some minor adjustment on my IM preorder as I went little crazy with RO ...so I better be good as I really want to get few SS 12 pieces in Jan
> 
> *Thanks for letting me share...   *​
> Etoile Grey Sweatshirt Dress
> Isabel Marant Aniela boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isabel Marant 'Anders' knit in grey
> Etoile Velvet pants with leather trims
> Carven bow pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isabel Marant Dilber wool-blend boucle coat
> Etoile Djodie silk blouse
> Vince leather panel pants
> Carven bow pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My RO shearling jacket pairing with T by Alexandra Wang Dress / cardi & Etoile Grey Sweatshirt Dress ... rear view of RO




WOW! WOW! WOW! *Tonkamama* = *hautemama*! You're now making me regret not buying the grey dress. Hubby was urging me to try it on at the shop but I was too lazy. Silly me! As for the RO jacket, I'm in


----------



## mandicakes

gbg said:


> Mandicake, thanks for the update. I wonder about the honey dicker and how similiar the colour is to previous season's miel? What is your opinion about the colour, I always found it hard to decided based on the pictures as they always turn out to be very differnt in real light.
> cheers for your support,
> gbg-chick



My apology for the late reply.  I never got the opportunity to see the 'miel' colour from the previous season so I couldn't say.  The new honey colour this season and the anthracite are really gorgeous though. Personally if I hadn't spent too much I would have bought a pair they are that nice.


----------



## KristyDarling

Just popping in to say hi to everyone and drool over your bargain IM purchases! You all look wonderful!!!


----------



## mandicakes

tb-purselover said:


> Finally, my Cleane Booties came. They are comfortable for 4.5" heels.
> 
> Now I know why it took so long. *They actually sent me TWO pairs *. I guess it was a shipping error. So one is going back to the store. I'm heading up to the city this Thursday so I will return the other pair. I guess I could put them up on the Bay, but I hate dealing with all that stuff! If anyone is interested in a sz 7 PM me and I can give your info to the SA. He will be able to contact you.
> 
> I'm feeling lazy lately so I will post the white Renells, Velvet Print Pants, and other items when I wear them. I'm wearing these today so here you go!
> 
> IM Cleane Booties, Hadley Jacket (S/S 2011), and IM Worlds Aids Day Gap tee underneath:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-Up of Cleane Booties:



LOVE IT!!!! That hadley jacket is amazing and the booties. I can't believe you got the Renells too. Lucky gal


----------



## mandicakes

tonkamama said:


> Ladies...  for those that lives in US...  *Metier SF just released the amazing SS 2012 look book*..sorry I am not authorized to forward the link but if you are interest seeing the inventory you may contact Holly and see if she can send you one via e-mail.  Metier does not have the $4.5K jacket, but they have ordered other awesome jackets.  Two of my favorites are ITO Jacket & Ciato Quilted jacket.  Of course, I just put my name down on the Itzel printed skinny cords & I will need to see the jackets in person before I decide!!
> 
> *Barneys will carry the tie-dye $4.5K jacket plus rest of her lines*.... very young and hip.
> 
> Now I wonder about NAP's new stock lists...  I hope NAP will carry the $4.5K black version jacket (well just for my eye candies)!
> 
> I am little disappointed about IM's pricing,  I feel IM getting little pricy now



Thanks SOOOOO much for these details. You're a doll!


----------



## tb-purselover

amacasa said:


> TB.. love the cleane bootie!


Thanks Amacasa! I do love the shape/look of them. The are so sexy imho.




mandicakes said:


> LOVE IT!!!! That hadley jacket is amazing and  the booties. I can't believe you got the Renells too. Lucky gal


Thanks so much mandicakes! Out of all my casual, everyday jackets my Hadley gets the most compliments. More so then Jordan, July  or bmoto jacket. 

I will try to post the Renells when I can.  There are some white Renells popping up on the Bay! I saw one pair at Barneys SF when I was there last weekend, not sure if it is still there, sz 2. But I think the button was a bit wonky on it when I checked it out (like someone tried it on and made the button super loose, where it would fall off). Also, there was a pair of black Renells, sz 3 I think?


----------



## tonkamama

Dear All,

First of all, *please do not contact* Mxxxx for any information on IM.  I have already contacted the TPF administer to take down my previous post and awaiting for their reply.  

Secondly I want to apologize to those that have already made contact.  I sincerely hope everyone a happy holiday!!  Please feel free to PM if you have any further question.  Thank you.


----------



## am2022

tonka.. hope everything is okay

a little mod pic.. RIck coat in black!


----------



## am2022

another one !


----------



## juneping

*ama *-  can't see any pic...


----------



## am2022

june .. so sorry .. lets try again...


----------



## juneping

is that a fur coat? very nice!!
and who made the shoes?? they are H..HOTTTT!!


----------



## Chanel 0407

OMG, nice pics.  Where did you find the black Rick?




amacasa said:


> june .. so sorry .. lets try again...


----------



## tb-purselover

Ama! Awesome coat. Wow! You scored. Where did you find it?




amacasa said:


> june .. so sorry .. lets try again...


----------



## tb-purselover

*Tonka,* Hope all is okay.


----------



## Jayne1

amacasa said:


> june .. so sorry .. lets try again...


Stunning!!


----------



## Jayne1

tonkamama said:


> Dear All,
> 
> First of all, *please do not contact* Mxxxx for any information on IM.  I have already contacted the TPF administer to take down my previous post and awaiting for their reply.
> 
> Secondly I want to apologize to those that have already made contact.  I sincerely hope everyone a happy holiday!!  Please feel free to PM if you have any further question.  Thank you.


Now we need a post to tell us what you are talking about.


----------



## am2022

Jayne1 said:


> Now we need a post to tell us what you are talking about.


thanks IM ladies!  Jayne.. thanks .. can't wait for your mod pics of your IM coat as well!!!

June : boots are Ynot by YSL... before i started my Marant shoe obsession... i was an original YSL girl.. and comparing them side by side.. marant designs are unique yes... but QUALITY wise, YSL outshines marant i think!

TB and Chanel:  I got it from Outnet last October!  THis is very oversized and this one is a size 0 !!!


----------



## jellylicious

Amacasa: i recognized those ysl babies-they are so eye catching...well, your whole outfit is...really!


----------



## juneping

amacasa said:


> thanks IM ladies!  Jayne.. thanks .. can't wait for your mod pics of your IM coat as well!!!
> 
> June : boots are Ynot by YSL... before i started my Marant shoe obsession... i was an original YSL girl.. and comparing them side by side.. marant designs are unique yes... but QUALITY wise, YSL outshines marant i think!
> 
> TB and Chanel:  I got it from Outnet last October!  THis is very oversized and this one is a size 0 !!!



i totally agree with you about the ysl quality. i think ysl and chanel and marni shoes are very well made. the gwen i got...the heel (right) wasn't straight. even the dana of my left heel is also not straight. i could feel that while i  walk. that's why i am not a big fan of CL...


----------



## Chanel 0407

I love Marni.  They are my favorite pairs.  My Marni collection is growing and I am up to 5 pair.  I skipped this season though since I was too into IM and YSL. 




juneping said:


> i totally agree with you about the ysl quality. i think ysl and chanel and marni shoes are very well made. the gwen i got...the heel (right) wasn't straight. even the dana of my left heel is also not straight. i could feel that while i walk. that's why i am not a big fan of CL...


----------



## Chanel 0407

Thanks Ama.  You look so great in it.  I am happy you shared your pics with us and also sizing review.  if one pops up somewhere I will be sure to get 0 or 1 since I normally am a size 2 in IM.  I really want to find one of the Rick's and now I want it more after seeing it on you.

Was the black from 2 seasons ago and the white fron last season?  I know the white was recently on outnet last month. 



amacasa said:


> thanks IM ladies! Jayne.. thanks .. can't wait for your mod pics of your IM coat as well!!!
> 
> June : boots are Ynot by YSL... before i started my Marant shoe obsession... i was an original YSL girl.. and comparing them side by side.. marant designs are unique yes... but QUALITY wise, YSL outshines marant i think!
> 
> TB and Chanel: I got it from Outnet last October! THis is very oversized and this one is a size 0 !!!


----------



## Myrkur

tonkamama said:


> *Ladies,* sorry to keep you waiting.  I made some minor adjustment on my IM preorder as I went little crazy with RO ...so I better be good as I really want to get few SS 12 pieces in Jan
> 
> *Thanks for letting me share...   *​
> Etoile Grey Sweatshirt Dress
> Isabel Marant Aniela boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isabel Marant 'Anders' knit in grey
> Etoile Velvet pants with leather trims
> Carven bow pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isabel Marant Dilber wool-blend boucle coat
> Etoile Djodie silk blouse
> Vince leather panel pants
> Carven bow pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My RO shearling jacket pairing with T by Alexandra Wang Dress / cardi & Etoile Grey Sweatshirt Dress ... rear view of RO


Has anyone seen this dress? I've looked all over the internet, but can't find it!! 
Oh en *angelastoel*, do you know if they still sell it somewhere in Amsterdam? (yes I'm Dutch as well   )


----------



## DollyAntics

Hi Ladies!

I really need some advice!

I LOVE the renell jeans and need to decide bewteen black/white (50% off!) OR the navy blue navajo cords (as seen on Cheryl Cole and full price!) - I am having the hardest time deciding!! I am planning to use them during the summer months...honestly I cannot decide.  

Please could you vote for 1 or 2 pairs...I would REALLY appreciate the help!! Thanks in advance girls!


----------



## zzhoneybee

DollyAntics said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I really need some advice!
> 
> I LOVE the renell jeans and need to decide bewteen black/white (50% off!) OR the navy blue navajo cords (as seen on Cheryl Cole and full price!) - I am having the hardest time deciding!! I am planning to use them during the summer months...honestly I cannot decide.
> 
> Please could you vote for 1 or 2 pairs...I would REALLY appreciate the help!! Thanks in advance girls!




I have the black and white Renells, and find the fit on the white Renells to be better.  The fabric is a little more stretchy, so the pants are more comfortable.  I like the look of the Renells better than the navajo cords- more flattering- but that's just my opinion.


----------



## DollyAntics

zzhoneybee said:


> I have the black and white Renells, and find the fit on the white Renells to be better. The fabric is a little more stretchy, so the pants are more comfortable. I like the look of the Renells better than the navajo cords- more flattering- but that's just my opinion.


 

Hey thanks for this! Which do you find more flattering in the renell black or white? I am leaning towards white...was thinking of getting the new white/cream willows to wear with them...


----------



## tb-purselover

I had the same dilemma with deciding. It is tough.

My first love are the white Renells. I think they look great. Plus, I find that with the black renells they collect lint/cat hair and shows up a bit. Although, love the black ones too.

So, I was thinking originally black renells and navy blue navajo cords. But I ended up with black and white renells . 

A bit redundant, but I like the look and sturdiness of the denim. The sturdiness lends itself nicely to the design. I like the cord material too, but it stretches a lot more then the denim and isn't as sturdy.

Fit wise, I like the white renells best. The most flattering!

Good luck deciding! Let us know what you end up with.



DollyAntics said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I really need some advice!
> 
> I LOVE the renell jeans and need to decide bewteen black/white (50% off!) OR the navy blue navajo cords (as seen on Cheryl Cole and full price!) - I am having the hardest time deciding!! I am planning to use them during the summer months...honestly I cannot decide.
> 
> Please could you vote for 1 or 2 pairs...I would REALLY appreciate the help!! Thanks in advance girls!


----------



## juneping

DollyAntics said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I really need some advice!
> 
> I LOVE the renell jeans and need to decide bewteen black/white (50% off!) OR the navy blue navajo cords (as seen on Cheryl Cole and full price!) - I am having the hardest time deciding!! I am planning to use them during the summer months...honestly I cannot decide.
> 
> Please could you vote for 1 or 2 pairs...I would REALLY appreciate the help!! Thanks in advance girls!



get the renell...the pattern is better laid out.


----------



## zzhoneybee

I say get white Renell  Then you can wear them in warmer weather, too!  Or both, since they're 50% off   2 for the price of 1!


----------



## tonkamama

*tb-purselover ~* love your entire outfit esp the jacket!!  You mod pic once again confirmed that I did not make a mistake choosing & collecting IM ...  I just want more!!  

*Regarding the boots color transfer issue ~* as far as I know, Barneys stands by its merchandises  quality sold via their company.  I would like to suggest bring up the issue to Shoes Dept Manager in case if it does happen you may return them in future.    

*zzhoneybee ~* see if you can contact your credit card company and file a dispute if V.O.D. does not get back to you in time.  Most cc company protects consumers if there are legit reasons.    

*birkingal ~* thank you, always enjoy reading your blog!!:reading: 

*amacasa~* I just  over your Rick...  and  over you YSL!!  Too bad for me, as I can't really wear higher heels...  and hard to find killer cute shoes with lower heels.... NOW hope not too much for asking..  I want to see more of your MOD pictures!! 

*amacasa, Tb & Jayne1 ~* thank you so much for comforting...  everything is fine...I am enjoying the quiet moment of the holiday spirit & more shopping to do (this time is getting gifts for family & friends LOL)!!


----------



## tonkamama

DollyAntics said:


> Hey thanks for this! Which do you find more flattering in the renell black or white? I am leaning towards white...was thinking of getting the new white/cream willows to wear with them...


*DollyAntics ~* if budget allows, get both.  My only concern is that white one gets dirty easy, and hard to clean after every wear unless you take it to the dry cleaner (then need to factor in cost of dry clean bills...).  Please let us know what is your final decision!!


----------



## chicjean

amacasa said:


> june .. so sorry .. lets try again...



Love your coat!!!  




DollyAntics said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I really need some advice!
> 
> I LOVE the renell jeans and need to decide bewteen black/white (50% off!) OR the navy blue navajo cords (as seen on Cheryl Cole and full price!) - I am having the hardest time deciding!! I am planning to use them during the summer months...honestly I cannot decide.
> 
> Please could you vote for 1 or 2 pairs...I would REALLY appreciate the help!! Thanks in advance girls!




I'm biased, but I love my black renells. White pants freak me out a little bit because I end up having to wash them every time after I wear them. If they're half off, I saw go for both!


----------



## mercer

barneys did second mark downs!


----------



## calisnoopy

*DollyAntics*--I have the renells in black and love them...i had my seamstress take in the waist for me cos I bought the size 1s from NAP and the rest of it fit fine just the waist was kinda loose...

BTW may I ask where the white renells are on sale for 50% off and do you have a pic of the blue navajo cords too?

Thanks!!!


----------



## calisnoopy

btw how do people like the Julian skinny stretch jeans?  how is the fit of those compared to the renell jeans?

thanks!!!


----------



## calisnoopy

also--does anyone have the dewar flat ankle suede boots--they seem similar to the dicker except its flat and no heel at all...

couldnt seem to find much info on these despite all the press on the dicker boots...

NAP shows a FR36 as a US 5/EUR 35...have you guys found this to be true?  Cos I'm a 35 in CL, Chanel, etc...but I didn't realize that Isabel Marant shoes in 36 was equal to a 35 in CL and Chanel?


----------



## Jayne1

I ordered the Kalimba jacket, on sale, from Matches -- I've never ordered from them before.

I go that email that said, "Your request has been received and our team are off to locate your item/s.

Each neighbourhood store specialises in an eclectic mix of the world's best designers. This means our team may need to fly around town to hunt down your ordered item/s from our many warehouses across London.* Your item/s may be gathered from the web warehouse, stockroom or shop-floor."*

That got me thinking... I don't like the fact that my jacket could come from a shop floor where it may have been tried on by hundreds of women. Hypothetically speaking.

I sort of like it coming in pristine condition from a warehouse, although I realize people return all the time and that doesn't mean it was never in someone's home.

Do people have great Matches experiences?  I suppose they may not even find it and will not have my order go through...


----------



## mandicakes

zzhoneybee said:


> I say get white Renell  Then you can wear them in warmer weather, too!  Or both, since they're 50% off   2 for the price of 1!



Hey zzhoneybee,  Do you know anywhere (or any other ladies for that matter), that know where a pair of the white Renell in a size 1 might be lurking for sale?  Naturally I waited until they were sold out to 'want them'


----------



## mandicakes

Jayne1 said:


> I ordered the Kalimba jacket, on sale, from Matches -- I've never ordered from them before.
> 
> I go that email that said, "Your request has been received and our team are off to locate your item/s.
> 
> Each neighbourhood store specialises in an eclectic mix of the world's best designers. This means our team may need to fly around town to hunt down your ordered item/s from our many warehouses across London.* Your item/s may be gathered from the web warehouse, stockroom or shop-floor."*
> 
> That got me thinking... I don't like the fact that my jacket could come from a shop floor where it may have been tried on by hundreds of women. Hypothetically speaking.
> 
> I sort of like it coming in pristine condition from a warehouse, although I realize people return all the time and that doesn't mean it was never in someone's home.
> 
> Do people have great Matches experiences?  I suppose they may not even find it and will not have my order go through...



I've shopped from Matches before. All of my items have turned up in perfect, brand new condition. I think sometimes you may get an item from the store room or from the floor but they are a high-end boutique (with I think 4 stores around London) so would check everything (I presume) before they send it out.  So all good experiences for me. Let me know just how gorgeous your jacket is when you get it


----------



## Myrkur

How did you order IM from Matches? It says you have to sign up to get notified...


----------



## juneping

matches uses DHL for all international shipping. and when they do the int'l shipping doc, they usually pick the code of the highest duty fee. for example jeans is cotton and the code is specified for 16.6%. and i don't know if it regional, in NY when you want to "protest" the code was incorrect...you have to pay $100 to protest....


----------



## Chanel 0407

June-what is the open knit sweater from fall 2011 called?  I was wondering if you like it a lot.  I ordered it in size 2.




juneping said:


> matches uses DHL for all international shipping. and when they do the int'l shipping doc, they usually pick the code of the highest duty fee. for example jeans is cotton and the code is specified for 16.6%. and i don't know if it regional, in NY when you want to "protest" the code was incorrect...you have to pay $100 to protest....


----------



## calisnoopy

Yayy just picked up Nino trousers in grey and Navajo printed white cords...I had wanted the white renells but cords sound even more comfyy and it will be slightly diff cos its printed navajo and not embroidered navajo =)


----------



## zzhoneybee

mandicakes said:


> Hey zzhoneybee,  Do you know anywhere (or any other ladies for that matter), that know where a pair of the white Renell in a size 1 might be lurking for sale?  Naturally I waited until they were sold out to 'want them'




HI Mandicakes!  Love your blog!  I got them from the Barneys sale.  Last I checked, they were available on Selfridges.com, but I'm not sure what sizes.  I'm not sure where else in Europe- maybe MyTheresa?  Also haven't seen them in the US, either... I will keep my eye out for you though!! 

Thanks everyone for your support about the boots.  I have left multiple messages at VOD Boutique, and am starting to get the feeling that I am being ignored on purpose   I am going to open a dispute with my bank today.


----------



## Chanel 0407

Good luck.  That's what  I always do when  Imake numerous attempts with a store and its always works out.




zzhoneybee said:


> HI Mandicakes! Love your blog! I got them from the Barneys sale. Last I checked, they were available on Selfridges.com, but I'm not sure what sizes. I'm not sure where else in Europe- maybe MyTheresa? Also haven't seen them in the US, either... I will keep my eye out for you though!!
> 
> Thanks everyone for your support about the boots. I have left multiple messages at VOD Boutique, and am starting to get the feeling that I am being ignored on purpose  I am going to open a dispute with my bank today.


----------



## Jayne1

juneping said:


> matches uses DHL for all international shipping. and when they do the int'l shipping doc, they usually pick the code of the highest duty fee. for example jeans is cotton and the code is specified for 16.6%. and i don't know if it regional, in NY when you want to "protest" the code was incorrect...you have to pay $100 to protest....


I could have bought the same IM jacket from NAP when it went on sale, but I didn't. 

I did copy NAP's final price (NAP charges Canadians duty, shipping and tax upfront) and I'm going to compare what I am finally hit with when my sale item from Matches arrives at my door.

If it's the same (and it just may be the same final cost) then I'm never ordering from Matches again.


----------



## juneping

Chanel 0407 said:


> June-what is the open knit sweater from fall 2011 called?  I was wondering if you like it a lot.  I ordered it in size 2.



the one i got? it's mendy. there are still all sizes at barneys


----------



## juneping

Jayne1 said:


> I could have bought the same IM jacket from NAP when it went on sale, but I didn't.
> 
> I did copy NAP's final price (NAP charges Canadians duty, shipping and tax upfront) and I'm going to compare what I am finally hit with when my sale item from Matches arrives at my door.
> 
> If it's the same (and it just may be the same final cost) then I'm never ordering from Matches again.



i hope you'll get a great deal. geezz....it's so insanely expensive to shop from canada.


----------



## RedDuchess

My Isabel Marant Shearling as worn by Elle McPherson, and as slept on by my new Puppy!!!


----------



## Chanel 0407

Does the mendy come with that cami underneath?  I did end up getting it from Barneys.  I really need to stop buying IM.  I am addicted.



juneping said:


> the one i got? it's mendy. there are still all sizes at barneys


----------



## zzhoneybee

I just spoke with the owner of VOD, and she refuses to refund me for the boots.  Whatever happened to good customer service?  This is ridiculous. I would not suggest purchasing anything from this boutique.


----------



## Jayne1

juneping said:


> i hope you'll get a great deal. geezz....it's so insanely expensive to shop from canada.


That's why I always say that there is no excuse for Americans to not dress beautifully.  

Even Chanel goes to 70% off in the first year in the States. Ours is 30% in the first year and then it goes to 50% in the second year, if anything is left.

The American department stores have the best sales too.


----------



## Jayne1

zzhoneybee said:


> I just spoke with the owner of VOD, and she refuses to refund me for the boots.  Whatever happened to good customer service?  This is ridiculous. I would not suggest purchasing anything from this boutique.


I wonder if you should keep fighting somehow. Maybe contact IM?

You should let VOD know that you will let _everyone know_ about the atrocious customer service you received.


----------



## zzhoneybee

Jayne1 said:


> I wonder if you should keep fighting somehow. Maybe contact IM?
> 
> You should let VOD know that you will let _everyone know_ about the atrocious customer service you received.





Thank you Jayne!  I have already spoken with the IM store in NY, and was told that the distributor should be able to give me a refund.  Since that is apparently not the case, and the store is not willing to refund me, I have no choice but to open a dispute with my bank.

She claims that no one else has complained about the boots, and she finds it hard to believe that I didn't do something to ruin the boots.

I am a medical student, and take a lot of pride in my integrity and honesty.  This is incredibly insulting to me.  

Furthermore, I take impeccable care of my items so that they will last.  

I informed the owner that I will be posting about my experience.  

It is not unreasonable that I should want to be refunded for a pair of *$725 boots when the dye bleeds after one use, and one use only.*  I am so upset about this situation.  Retailers need to stand behind their merchandise, especially when it is so expensive!


----------



## juneping

Chanel 0407 said:


> Does the mendy come with that cami underneath?  I did end up getting it from Barneys.  I really need to stop buying IM.  I am addicted.



sorry...no cami...


----------



## tonkamama

Myrkur said:


> Has anyone seen this dress? I've looked all over the internet, but can't find it!!
> Oh en *angelastoel*, do you know if they still sell it somewhere in Amsterdam? (yes I'm Dutch as well   )


Regarding the grey dress...  smaller sizes are sold out in US...  there is one size 3 on Barneys @ 60% off...  if that is your size....  call Barneys.com CS and see if they can find where is at for you!!  GL!

BTW..it runs little tight (on me ...  or maybe that is a hint that I need to loose 2 more lbs?!  LOL)...so I think if you are a size 2 you can fit into a 3...


----------



## Jayne1

zzhoneybee said:


> Thank you Jayne!  I have already spoken with the IM store in NY, and was told that the distributor should be able to give me a refund.  Since that is apparently not the case, and the store is not willing to refund me, I have no choice but to open a dispute with my bank.
> 
> She claims that no one else has complained about the boots, and she finds it hard to believe that I didn't do something to ruin the boots.
> 
> I am a medical student, and take a lot of pride in my integrity and honesty.  This is incredibly insulting to me.
> 
> Furthermore, I take impeccable care of my items so that they will last.
> 
> I informed the owner that I will be posting about my experience.
> 
> It is not unreasonable that I should want to be refunded for a pair of *$725 boots when the dye bleeds after one use, and one use only.*  I am so upset about this situation.  Retailers need to stand behind their merchandise, especially when it is so expensive!


Something to be said for buying in a department store, if you can find it there...

Is it possible to just dye the whole boot one colour, probably black, in order to salvage them?

I wonder if you can still pester the store in some way.  I have friends that own a small clothing store and one guy came in mat a busy time and would not leave until he got his refund. They finally gave it to him, just to get rid of him.   I wish you could annoy them so much they'll want to refund you to get rid of you...


----------



## Jayne1

_Help._ So what do we think of these bracelets?

Am I just in a spending mood or is this something I might wear next year?  Is this a summer bracelet too?

Will I look at it and hate it next year?  Am I getting the urge to spend because it's _sale_ time?


----------



## am2022

i love this one jayne!!! i think you need it !!!



Jayne1 said:


> _Help._ So what do we think of these bracelets?
> 
> Am I just in a spending mood or is this something I might wear next year? Is this a summer bracelet too?
> 
> Will I look at it and hate it next year? Am I getting the urge to spend because it's _sale_ time?


----------



## juneping

Jayne1 said:


> _Help._ So what do we think of these bracelets?
> 
> Am I just in a spending mood or is this something I might wear next year?  Is this a summer bracelet too?
> 
> Will I look at it and hate it next year?  Am I getting the urge to spend because it's _sale_ time?



i don't like it....there are some very lovely earrings in the IM store..call them and ask them send you some photos.....


----------



## tonkamama

Jayne1 said:


> _Help._ So what do we think of these bracelets?
> 
> Am I just in a spending mood or is this something I might wear next year?  Is this a summer bracelet too?
> 
> Will I look at it and hate it next year?  Am I getting the *urge to spend because it's sale* time?


*Jayne1 ~* if you are in the shopping mood and it is at its best pricing point then you should get it.  *Totally agree (referring to myself) !!  *


----------



## tonkamama

*Chanel... * I also gotten it in my size late last night at BNY.com now just hoping they will not cancel my order..  The 60% off price point is too good to let it go.  I tried it on at Barneys a while back, it was super cute on with a cami...

FYI...  I got some of my cami from F21 (in different colors), super cheap but I like it how it fits on me long covering my tummy & belly good and stick to my body (IYKWIM) flattering... cami is the only thing I buy from F21, for only $3/each I can toss it away without any guilt!    






Chanel 0407 said:


> Does the mendy come with that cami underneath?  I did end up getting it from Barneys.  I really need to stop buying IM.  I am addicted.





juneping said:


> sorry...no cami...


----------



## kml2887

zzhoneybee said:


> Thank you Jayne! I have already spoken with the IM store in NY, and was told that the distributor should be able to give me a refund. Since that is apparently not the case, and the store is not willing to refund me, I have no choice but to open a dispute with my bank.
> 
> She claims that no one else has complained about the boots, and she finds it hard to believe that I didn't do something to ruin the boots.
> 
> I am a medical student, and take a lot of pride in my integrity and honesty. This is incredibly insulting to me.
> 
> Furthermore, I take impeccable care of my items so that they will last.
> 
> I informed the owner that I will be posting about my experience.
> 
> It is not unreasonable that I should want to be refunded for a pair of *$725 boots when the dye bleeds after one use, and one use only.* I am so upset about this situation. Retailers need to stand behind their merchandise, especially when it is so expensive!


 
This is so disheartening. VOD used to be a local boutique for me and it was one of my faves because of their unique selection of designers and I still pop in there everytime I go back to visit, but I will definitely think twice (or 3 times) before I ever buy from them again.  I don't get it...maintaining a customer base through good customer service is a million times more important for the success of a small boutique than it is for a department store. ugh!

You could try contacting IM corporate/headquarters and send them pictures of the defective boots and see what their response is? Then forward that to VOD.  Maybe VOD will be more responsive if they know IM is involved and that you are serious about pursuing every avenue to get your money back.


----------



## tonkamama

calisnoopy said:


> btw how do people like the Julian skinny stretch jeans?  how is the fit of those compared to the renell jeans?
> 
> thanks!!!



I tried both on ...  I would say the Julina is much forgiving in the calves area (in my case), fit wise they both are the same in size 1.  You probably need to get the size 1 in julian and taken it in at the waist area, which I find all IM pants/jeans are like that, big on the waist with smaller legs...


----------



## birkingal

tonkamama said:


> *tb-purselover ~*
> 
> *birkingal ~* thank you, always enjoy reading your blog!!:reading:



So sweet of you to say so, *tonkamama*. Thank you!


----------



## birkingal

amacasa said:


> june .. so sorry .. lets try again...




amacasa, those heels make your legs look like a million miles long! And the coat.....


----------



## Myrkur

tonkamama said:


> Regarding the grey dress...  smaller sizes are sold out in US...  there is one size 3 on Barneys @ 60% off...  if that is your size....  call Barneys.com CS and see if they can find where is at for you!!  GL!
> 
> BTW..it runs little tight (on me ...  or maybe that is a hint that I need to loose 2 more lbs?!  LOL)...so I think if you are a size 2 you can fit into a 3...


Thank you!! But normally I'm a size XS/S in clothes, so I think this will be too big? Arghh, I wanna order, but I'm afraid it will be way to big


----------



## tonkamama

*Myrkur ~* oh yeah if you are S/XS then size 3 will  be too big for you.  You will need 0 or 1.  If I come across size 0 or 1 I will PM you again.  

I think some lucky lady got the size 3 already...  it was a great price @ 60% off!  



Myrkur said:


> Thank you!! But normally I'm a size XS/S in clothes, so I think this will be too big? Arghh, I wanna order, but I'm afraid it will be way to big


----------



## Myrkur

tonkamama said:


> *Myrkur ~* oh yeah if you are S/XS then size 3 will  be too big for you.  You will need 0 or 1.  If I come across size 0 or 1 I will PM you again.
> 
> I think some lucky lady got the size 3 already...  it was a great price @ 60% off!



Ohh that will be great, thanks!


----------



## Jayne1

Why does it take so long for Matches to find the darn thing and send it? 

I know it's only been 24 hours since I hit the checkout button, but if this were NAP, it would have been picked up to be shipped by now.


----------



## tonkamama

Jayne1 said:


> Why does it take so long for Matches to find the darn thing and send it?
> 
> I know it's only been 24 hours since I hit the checkout button, but if this were NAP, it would have been picked up to be shipped by now.


I think it is due to the fact that NAP has been established as an on-line store so NAP has better infrastructure set up.  Unlike brick and mortar stores, they run their retail businesses separately, so someone needs to get out there and locate the un-sold garment which takes some time to do.

For BNY.com...  I&#8217;ve learned that it takes 5 days to get your shipping notice and 50% of the time BNY.com on line orders gotten cancelled, so I am crossing my fingers that my orders will not get cancelled


----------



## Jayne1

tonkamama said:


> I think it is due to the fact that NAP has been established as an on-line store so NAP has better infrastructure set up.  Unlike brick and mortar stores, they run their retail businesses separately, so someone needs to get out there and locate the un-sold garment which takes some time to do.
> 
> For BNY.com...  Ive learned that it takes 5 days to get your shipping notice and 50% of the time BNY.com on line orders gotten cancelled, so I am crossing my fingers that my orders will not get cancelled


NAP, Farfetch and Shopbop have spoiled me.  I expect _immediate_ and excellent service.

By the way, my SA called to tell me they have new IM in - I wonder what it could be?  I guess I'll pop by tomorrow, but I have done all the damage I need during the on-line sales so I doubt I will find anything I want to buy.


----------



## tb-purselover

mandicakes said:


> Hey zzhoneybee,  Do you know anywhere (or any other ladies for that matter), that know where a pair of the white Renell in a size 1 might be lurking for sale?  Naturally I waited until they were sold out to 'want them'



Hi Mandicakes! Call up Barneys and give them the Barney's ID number for the white Renells. They can source it for you and try and find you a pair. These run small so I would suggest sizing up.


----------



## zzhoneybee

tb-purselover said:


> Hi Mandicakes! Call up Barneys and give them the Barney's ID number for the white Renells. They can source it for you and try and find you a pair. These run small so I would suggest sizing up.




You think so?  I took my regular IM size 1 in these, and thought they were more comfortable than the size 1 in black.  That being said, you could always get a 2 altered!


----------



## tb-purselover

tonkamama said:


> *tb-purselover ~* love your entire outfit esp the jacket!!  You mod pic once again confirmed that I did not make a mistake choosing & collecting IM ...  I just want more!!
> 
> *Regarding the boots color transfer issue ~* as far as I know, Barneys stands by its merchandises  quality sold via their company.  I would like to suggest bring up the issue to Shoes Dept Manager in case if it does happen you may return them in future.



Hi Tonkamama! Thanks so much! I love collecting IM too.

THANK you so much for the suggestion. I never would have thought of that! I will call them up and see what they say. I've had nothing but excellent service from Barneys, so I am sure you are right!


----------



## tb-purselover

zzhoneybee said:


> You think so?  I took my regular IM size 1 in these, and thought they were more comfortable than the size 1 in black.  That being said, you could always get a 2 altered!



Oops, not sure about the white renells. I know the black seem to run small in the hips and thighs imho. 

The white renells, they only had a sz 2. So I bought those, fit fine in the hip/thighs but large int the waist, so had them altered.


----------



## zzhoneybee

tb-purselover said:


> Oops, not sure about the white renells. I know the black seem to run small in the hips and thighs imho.
> 
> The white renells, they only had a sz 2. So I bought those, fit fine in the hip/thighs but large int the waist, so had them altered.




I agree, the black renells are tighter than the white.  Not sure why she didn't put more stretch in the material- they are so much more comfortable that way!


----------



## tonkamama

Jayne1 said:


> NAP, Farfetch and Shopbop have spoiled me.  I expect _immediate_ and excellent service.
> 
> By the way, *my SA called to tell me they have new IM in *- I wonder what it could be?  I guess I'll pop by tomorrow, but I have done all the damage I need during the on-line sales so I doubt I will find anything I want to buy.


Totally agree with you.... we as consumers should expect not only good but excellent services.  Not saying that I want to be treated as a queen, but I expect reasonable service .

Guess what...  I just received BNY.com shipping notice!!  Its like they ship out my orders less than 24 hours!! 

*Oh dear Jayne* ~ please kindly give us your full reservation on the new IMs!!  Perhaps some mod pictures (if permitted by your SA)?


----------



## flower71

just popping by  to check on you all. The sales have been good as I can tell from my part of the world where we have to wait a whole month! I think I am ready for the new collection (I have to wait anyway...budget, budget). 
Can't wait to see what you all got, and *Jayne*, get that bracelet!


----------



## chicjean

Jayne1 said:


> I ordered the Kalimba jacket, on sale, from Matches -- I've never ordered from them before.
> 
> I go that email that said, "Your request has been received and our team are off to locate your item/s.
> 
> Each neighbourhood store specialises in an eclectic mix of the world's best designers. This means our team may need to fly around town to hunt down your ordered item/s from our many warehouses across London.* Your item/s may be gathered from the web warehouse, stockroom or shop-floor."*
> 
> That got me thinking... I don't like the fact that my jacket could come from a shop floor where it may have been tried on by hundreds of women. Hypothetically speaking.
> 
> I sort of like it coming in pristine condition from a warehouse, although I realize people return all the time and that doesn't mean it was never in someone's home.
> 
> Do people have great Matches experiences?  I suppose they may not even find it and will not have my order go through...





Jayne1 said:


> Why does it take so long for Matches to find the darn thing and send it?
> 
> I know it's only been 24 hours since I hit the checkout button, but if this were NAP, it would have been picked up to be shipped by now.



I had a really great experience with them, and my Renells showed up brand new. I've actually had NAP take LONGER to ship my stuff (not my first order, either)... when things first got marked down it took them two weeks before my items shipped. Because Matches uses DHL, I'm sure you'll get your stuff within a matter of 2-3 days 



zzhoneybee said:


> I just spoke with the owner of VOD, and she refuses to refund me for the boots.  Whatever happened to good customer service?  This is ridiculous. I would not suggest purchasing anything from this boutique.



Sending good vibes that this works out! I had a similar experience recently with a non-IM item and it's SO frustrating. The bank will be one your side though. Keep us posted!



Jayne1 said:


> _Help._ So what do we think of these bracelets?
> 
> Am I just in a spending mood or is this something I might wear next year?  Is this a summer bracelet too?
> 
> Will I look at it and hate it next year?  Am I getting the urge to spend because it's _sale_ time?



Honestly, not a fan for the price. If I was going to get anything beaded, I'd get that belt...


----------



## calisnoopy

tonkamama said:


> I tried both on ... I would say the Julina is much forgiving in the calves area (in my case), fit wise they both are the same in size 1. You probably need to get the size 1 in julian and taken it in at the waist area, which I find all IM pants/jeans are like that, big on the waist with smaller legs...


 
Thanks so much!!

I ended up getting the navajo printed white corduroys and a pair of Nino trousers in dove grey instead hehe...figured I'd change it up and when my SA said its a comfy/stretchy corduroy I was sold! LOL


----------



## juneping

flower71 said:


> just popping by  to check on you all. The sales have been good as I can tell from my part of the world where we have to wait a whole month! I think I am ready for the new collection (I have to wait anyway...budget, budget).
> Can't wait to see what you all got, and *Jayne*, get that bracelet!



*flower* - do you know when the NAP int'l site will go on sale? or *anyone *knows?? i want the belina top...and i've read some other reviews...tho there's only size 0 and 3 left....i think i can take the 3. i got a dress in IM store for 40% off earlier this week...orig price wasn't that high b/c it's not a popular item....size 2 actually was the right size for me. IM cut so small on some pieces...


----------



## am2022

June I remember last year was the night of the 25th or early dec 26!
Hope this helps!!! 



juneping said:


> *flower* - do you know when the NAP int'l site will go on sale? or *anyone *knows?? i want the belina top...and i've read some other reviews...tho there's only size 0 and 3 left....i think i can take the 3. i got a dress in IM store for 40% off earlier this week...orig price wasn't that high b/c it's not a popular item....size 2 actually was the right size for me. IM cut so small on some pieces...


----------



## juneping

amacasa said:


> June I remember last year was the night of the 25th or early dec 26!
> Hope this helps!!!



thanks ama!! you are the best!!


----------



## Jayne1

I popped into the store to see what was new -- I really, _really_ didn't want to like anything since I just bought so much on sale at NAP and Matches.

Anyway, it was all Etoile and it's very casual, of course.  Lots of tees etc.  Very basic.  I took spy pics of the racks and I'll upload some if I think you can see anything.  Nothing was special, but yes, I bought another tee anyway.  Same style as the ones from last year, which I already have, but in a new colour.

I'm sort of over Etoile - I think I love the Main Line better...


----------



## Chanel 0407

So happy your order shipped for you.  Great news!

After reading your post I was so anxious to check my order and for some reason I did not get an e-mail confirmation that my order went through yesterday.  I was trying to log into my barneys account and had problems but I finally got in and yes indeed I did order the mendy but now just waiting for the shipping notice.  I ordered it 26 hours ago, LOL so now hoping it does not get cancelled.

I try to call to talk to CS but the number is always busy.  URRRRRRRRR  I ma keeping my fingers crossed.  


tonkamama said:


> Totally agree with you.... we as consumers should expect not only good but excellent services. Not saying that I want to be treated as a queen, but I expect reasonable service .
> 
> Guess what... I just received BNY.com shipping notice!! Its like they ship out my orders less than 24 hours!!
> 
> *Oh dear Jayne* ~ please kindly give us your full reservation on the new IMs!! Perhaps some mod pictures (if permitted by your SA)?


----------



## missty4

is there any hope to find any renells left? judging by people's comments, i'm probably a 2 (usually 27 in jeans)


----------



## tonkamama

calisnoopy said:


> Thanks so much!!
> 
> I ended up getting the navajo printed white corduroys and a pair of Nino trousers in dove grey instead hehe...figured I'd change it up and when my SA said its a comfy/stretchy corduroy I was sold! LOL



Congrats! Please post mod pictu when you received them.  You have so much style!


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> *flower* - do you know when the NAP int'l site will go on sale? or *anyone *knows?? i want the belina top...and i've read some other reviews...tho there's only size 0 and 3 left....i think i can take the 3. i got a dress in IM store for 40% off earlier this week...orig price wasn't that high b/c it's not a popular item....size 2 actually was the right size for me. IM cut so small on some pieces...


What dress did you get? IM size is all over the place....


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> What dress did you get? IM size is all over the place....



its a long sleeve, silk (kinda sheer), dark navy blue with whitish/pink flowers. i thought someone got something very similar in leopard prints. the silk was heavy so drapes beautifully. i am not very crazy about the flower prints but overall i like the way it hangs. i was going to take some pic but my friend was sick. i might do some shots at home this weekend...i'll see how that goes.
i think i was a B listed at the IM boutique...when i got there most stuff were gone. i meant to get the mendy in black but it's gone. all the renells were gone. and some stuff were very sought after but left in size big fat 0.






i also got this top at 2nd marked down. i tried the size 1 at barneys and thought it's a little snug. so i took the last size available size 2 which was what i wanted. now all sizes are available on nap....it's not very special at first glance but i think it has a lot of potential b/c it's very simple to go with almost anything.


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> its a long sleeve, silk (kinda sheer), dark navy blue with whitish/pink flowers. i thought someone got something very similar in leopard prints. the silk was heavy so drapes beautifully. i am not very crazy about the flower prints but overall i like the way it hangs. i was going to take some pic but my friend was sick. i might do some shots at home this weekend...i'll see how that goes.
> i think i was a B listed at the IM boutique...when i got there most stuff were gone. i meant to get the mendy in black but it's gone. all the renells were gone. and some stuff were very sought after but left in size big fat 0.
> 
> cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/164295/164295_in_l.jpg
> i also got this top at 2nd marked down. i tried the size 1 at barneys and thought it's a little snug. so i took the last size available size 2 which was what i wanted. now all sizes are available on nap....it's not very special at first glance but i think it has a lot of potential b/c it's very simple to go with almost anything.


Oh yes I want to see the dress on you (you look super chic in skirts & dresses)... hope your friend gets well soon.  

NAP has the the bordeaux mendy like top (NAP calls Milena).  I think it will get mark down further....


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> its a long sleeve, silk (kinda sheer), dark navy blue with whitish/pink flowers. i thought someone got something very similar in leopard prints. the silk was heavy so drapes beautifully. i am not very crazy about the flower prints but overall i like the way it hangs. i was going to take some pic but my friend was sick. i might do some shots at home this weekend...i'll see how that goes.
> i think i was a B listed at the IM boutique...when i got there most stuff were gone. i meant to get the mendy in black but it's gone. all the renells were gone. and some stuff were very sought after but left in size big fat 0.
> 
> cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/164295/164295_in_l.jpg
> i also got this top at 2nd marked down. i tried the size 1 at barneys and thought it's a little snug. so i took the last size available size 2 which was what i wanted. now all sizes are available on nap....it's not very special at first glance but i think it has a lot of potential b/c it's very simple to go with almost anything.


Juneping...  sorry cannot see the link to your NAP top...  can you send it again...thanks.  You & I are are pretty much the same size...  so I want to see which top in size 2 fits you so I will know better .. 

Sorry...  I got it...  I love this top!!


----------



## flower71

juneping said:


> *flower* - do you know when the NAP int'l site will go on sale? or *anyone *knows?? i want the belina top...and i've read some other reviews...tho there's only size 0 and 3 left....i think i can take the 3. i got a dress in IM store for 40% off earlier this week...orig price wasn't that high b/c it's not a popular item....size 2 actually was the right size for me. IM cut so small on some pieces...


*june*, I just got back from work. NAP sales started just after xmas, 26th I think. Such a long wait!! I have so many things on my wishlist and I will have to choose what to get, since I can't get EVERYTHING... IM cuts are so tricky, very hard to go by your standard sizing...


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> Juneping...  sorry cannot see the link to your NAP top...  can you send it again...thanks.  You & I are are pretty much the same size...  so I want to see which top in size 2 fits you so I will know better ..
> 
> Sorry...  I got it...  I love this top!!



it's very muted but i think it has the magic as a nice simple tee with some twist to it.



flower71 said:


> *june*, I just got back from work. NAP sales started just after xmas, 26th I think. Such a long wait!! I have so many things on my wishlist and I will have to choose what to get, since I can't get EVERYTHING... IM cuts are so tricky, very hard to go by your standard sizing...


thanks flower!! i hope the belina will still be available at sales.


----------



## jellybebe

juneping said:


> its a long sleeve, silk (kinda sheer), dark navy blue with whitish/pink flowers. i thought someone got something very similar in leopard prints. the silk was heavy so drapes beautifully. i am not very crazy about the flower prints but overall i like the way it hangs. i was going to take some pic but my friend was sick. i might do some shots at home this weekend...i'll see how that goes.
> i think i was a B listed at the IM boutique...when i got there most stuff were gone. i meant to get the mendy in black but it's gone. all the renells were gone. and some stuff were very sought after but left in size big fat 0.
> 
> cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/164295/164295_in_l.jpg
> i also got this top at 2nd marked down. i tried the size 1 at barneys and thought it's a little snug. so i took the last size available size 2 which was what i wanted. now all sizes are available on nap....it's not very special at first glance but i think it has a lot of potential b/c it's very simple to go with almost anything.



I really really wanted this top for a long time and was so sad when I saw that it was marked down twice because even the 3 won't fit in the bust for me.  Glad you scooped it up though.


----------



## tb-purselover

missty4 said:


> is there any hope to find any renells left? judging by people's comments, i'm probably a 2 (usually 27 in jeans)



Call Barney's and see if they can track one down for you. I would call a flagship store. They don't call them the renells but the navajo embroidered jeans.

Otherwise, Selfridges still has them instock in white, not onsale. I would say if you could do a sz 1 or 2. I'm a sz 27 too. Sz 2 might be loose in the waist and you might need to get them altered. But a sz 2 would be good.


----------



## juneping

jellybebe said:


> I really really wanted this top for a long time and was so sad when I saw that it was marked down twice because even the 3 won't fit in the bust for me.  Glad you scooped it up though.



oh so sorry that it didn't work out for you...
but can you just fill the top up?....since the fabric is bit stretchy??


----------



## jellybebe

juneping said:


> oh so sorry that it didn't work out for you...
> but can you just fill the top up?....since the fabric is bit stretchy??



That's what I was hoping you could tell me! How stretchy is it though if you're thin and small-framed and you found the sz 2 a better fit than the 1? I have a feeling the 3 will still be too tight in the chest. I don't like to draw attention to that area if I can help it.


----------



## juneping

jellybebe said:
			
		

> That's what I was hoping you could tell me! How stretchy is it though if you're thin and small-framed and you found the sz 2 a better fit than the 1? I have a feeling the 3 will still be too tight in the chest. I don't like to draw attention to that area if I can help it.



The top is slim fit...I am about 33 with bras on. And I think it still be okay if I was 34...so I think size 3 would be fine for 36 measurement....


----------



## kml2887

Does anyone know if any store in the US carried the Norwell sweatshirt dress in this green color? 

http://www.lebonmarche.com/#e-boutique/boutique/recherche,isabel_marant,4/Robe_,11562

I'd love to find it on sale, but I can't even find it full price. And Le Bon Marche doesn't ship to the US. :wondering


----------



## jellylicious

kml2887 said:


> Does anyone know if any store in the US carried the Norwell sweatshirt dress in this green color?
> 
> http://www.lebonmarche.com/#e-boutique/boutique/recherche,isabel_marant,4/Robe_,11562
> 
> I'd love to find it on sale, but I can't even find it full price. And Le Bon Marche doesn't ship to the US. :wondering



How about the grey? It's on sale here but you have to call to find out what sizes are left.

http://www.mnzstore.com/collections/sale/products/norwell-dress


----------



## kml2887

jellylicious said:


> How about the grey? It's on sale here but you have to call to find out what sizes are left.
> 
> http://www.mnzstore.com/collections/sale/products/norwell-dress


 
Thanks! I tried the grey on at Barneys a while ago, but passed because I thought a different/darker color would be easier to dress up and down.  Then I saw(i think?) *tonkamama*'s amazing mod pics of the grey, so I might reconsider.


----------



## jellybebe

juneping said:


> The top is slim fit...I am about 33 with bras on. And I think it still be okay if I was 34...so I think size 3 would be fine for 36 measurement....



That is exactly what I am... I will think about it! I just don't want it to pull in the chest and just be too tight. Thanks June.


----------



## tonkamama

kml2887 said:


> Thanks! I tried the grey on at Barneys a while ago, but passed because I thought a different/darker color would be easier to dress up and down.  Then I saw(i think?) *tonkamama*'s amazing mod pics of the grey, so I might reconsider.


Kml ~ you are so sweet, thank you! 

Hope you will find one soon in your size.  I been wearing it three times with different jackets this week....  just love it!


----------



## missty4

I pulled the trigger on this jacket from Barney's sale online... does anyone know the official name? At first, I thought it was Rejane but it's different.






Barney's ???? Jacket





Rejane on Betty


----------



## Jayne1

^ Perfect winter jacket!!


----------



## calisnoopy

tonkamama said:


> Congrats! Please post mod pictu when you received them. You have so much style!


 
aww thanks!! i got them and they fit perfectly...but i have to get them altered (most pants I need it cos I'm short =X)

but i also ended up ordering the Hanford trousers in blue and green too (i'm addicted to the Isabel Marant comfy sweatpant like trousers LOL)


----------



## Jayne1

I meant to post that I bought some new Tees the other day (from early Spring? Cruise? 2012) and the Etoile labels don't have that little star she often uses and has used on my previous labels...

Makes shopping on eBay trickier since I think looking at  the label helps to determine if the item is authentic, not that I buy much IM on ebay...


----------



## Jayne1

So I just received my Kalimba jacket from Matches and I paid $160.08 in tax and duty. 

I'm not even sure I love this jacket, but I'll keep it anyway... too much trouble to send it back and it was 40% off so it's not as if I paid full price. 

I may be done with shopping on line, I really like trying in the store much more.

Matches sends nice boxes though, don't they?


----------



## am2022

congrats Jane!

Yes love matches marbled boxes!!!




Jayne1 said:


> So I just received my Kalimba jacket from Matches and I paid $160.08 in tax and duty.
> 
> I'm not even sure I love this jacket, but I'll keep it anyway... too much trouble to send it back and it was 40% off so it's not as if I paid full price.
> 
> I may be done with shopping on line, I really like trying in the store much more.
> 
> Matches sends nice boxes though, don't they?


----------



## tonkamama

Jayne1 said:


> So I just received my Kalimba jacket from Matches and I paid $160.08 in tax and duty.
> 
> I'm not even sure I love this jacket, but I'll keep it anyway... too much trouble to send it back and it was 40% off so it's not as if I paid full price.
> 
> I may be done with shopping on line, I really like trying in the store much more.
> 
> Matches sends nice boxes though, don't they?


*Jayne ~* I am the same way I prefer to try & buy from "locals" even tho I know I am paying sales taxes ....speaking of being a contributing residence LOL ...

I am not too crazy about the on-line returns if sizes do not fit, for example, it may takes up to 25 days to get my $$ refunded by some on-line shops...  and I find the best part of shopping local is....  I love to feel and touch the fabric and PLUS I really enjoy "shopping" for things that I love in person and chatting with my favorite SAs ...   to me that is a form of entertainment!    

I made an exception this year to purchase on line tho due to such FAB "end of year" sales were too good to let go...  hehe.  Of course the major issue is that most sizes & styles are gone from my local shops...  and I do get excellent services from NAP so I will continue shop with NAP. 

*Love your Kalimba jacket*...  I may get one if NAP has it mark down more...  hehe I am so spoiled now with all the wonderful sales!!


----------



## tonkamama

missty4 said:


> I pulled the trigger on this jacket from Barney's sale online... does anyone know the official name? At first, I thought it was Rejane but it's different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barney's ???? Jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rejane on Betty


*missty4 ~* congrats!!  I almost got one in my size when I found it marked down even more in the middle of the night  ...  I let go cus where I live is not too cold to wear the jacket.  Please post mod picture I would love to see it on you!!


----------



## Jayne1

tonkamama said:


> *Jayne ~* I am the same way I prefer to try & buy from "locals" even tho I know I am paying sales taxes ....speaking of being a contributing residence LOL ...
> 
> I am not too crazy about the on-line returns if sizes do not fit, for example, it may takes up to 25 days to get my $$ refunded by some on-line shops...  and I find the best part of shopping local is....  *I love to feel and touch the fabric and PLUS I really enjoy "shopping" for things that I love in person and chatting with my favorite SAs ...   to me that is a form of entertainment!    *
> 
> I made an exception this year to purchase on line tho due to such FAB "end of year" sales were too good to let go...  hehe.  Of course the major issue is that most sizes & styles are gone from my local shops...  and I do get excellent services from NAP so I will continue shop with NAP.
> 
> *Love your Kalimba jacket*...  I may get one if NAP has it mark down more...  hehe I am so spoiled now with all the wonderful sales!!


I like talking to the SAs too -- they are always so chatty. 

I have to say, the Kalimba is a much nicer fabric than the Etoile Ina or my other oversize one - the Xity, Xavier, I can't remember the name... the Kalimba is lined where it should be lined... across the shoulders and down the sleeves, so it's not itchy like my Etoiles.  It's a nice fabric and I like the colour too.

I just find that the arms are so huge and it makes me look bigger and I _do not need_ to look bigger. The arms could fit a steroid using body builder.


----------



## am2022

congrats... this is a lovely piece!




missty4 said:


> I pulled the trigger on this jacket from Barney's sale online... does anyone know the official name? At first, I thought it was Rejane but it's different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barney's ???? Jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rejane on Betty


----------



## tonkamama

*Jayne1 ~* I think I am the "chatty" one  ...  good to know that Kalimba has lining where should be as I am little sensitive.  



Jayne1 said:


> I like talking to the SAs too -- they are always so chatty.
> 
> I have to say, the Kalimba is a much nicer fabric than the Etoile Ina or my other oversize one - the Xity, Xavier, I can't remember the name... the Kalimba is lined where it should be lined... across the shoulders and down the sleeves, so it's not itchy like my Etoiles.  It's a nice fabric and I like the colour too.
> 
> I just find that the arms are so huge and it makes me look bigger and I _do not need_ to look bigger. The arms could fit a steroid using body builder.


----------



## tonkamama

*Ladies...*  remembered the "Erin" denim shirt that I had on my wish list?  I felt it was still little pricy at 40% off (Org was $645!) so I did not get it from my lovely & sweet BNY SA.  Later when NAP had it marked down to 60% off I was like..    as I always in love with some sort of "Military" style.  I just hope it does not look too short on me :shame:

*Thanks for letting me share *....


----------



## Jayne1

tonkamama said:


> *Ladies...*  remembered the "Erin" denim shirt that I had on my wish list?  I felt it was still little pricy at 40% off (Org was $645!) so I did not get it from my lovely & sweet BNY SA.  Later when NAP had it marked down to 60% off I was like..    as I always in love with some sort of "Military" style.  I just hope it does not look too short on me :shame:
> 
> *Thanks for letting me share *....


Lovely!! You are getting the best deals!


----------



## juneping

*tonka *- love the dress on you!!


----------



## tb-purselover

Beautiful tonka!


----------



## cocoyu

tonkamama said:
			
		

> Ladies...  remembered the "Erin" denim shirt that I had on my wish list?  I felt it was still little pricy at 40% off (Org was $645!) so I did not get it from my lovely & sweet BNY SA.  Later when NAP had it marked down to 60% off I was like..    as I always in love with some sort of "Military" style.  I just hope it does not look too short on me :shame:
> 
> Thanks for letting me share ....



looks great on you!!! very slim..  a very good buy!


----------



## Chanel 0407

I have this dress in size 2 and I'm 34D and it is not too tight and quite comfortable.




jellybebe said:


> That is exactly what I am... I will think about it! I just don't want it to pull in the chest and just be too tight. Thanks June.


----------



## jellylicious

tonkamama said:


> *Ladies...*  remembered the "Erin" denim shirt that I had on my wish list?  I felt it was still little pricy at 40% off (Org was $645!) so I did not get it from my lovely & sweet BNY SA.  Later when NAP had it marked down to 60% off I was like..    as I always in love with some sort of "Military" style.  I just hope it does not look too short on me :shame:
> 
> *Thanks for letting me share *....



No way that is too short on you! You look sexy but classy!


----------



## ElleFlowers

A couple of days ago there was a Isabel Marant sale and I thought it was on Matchesfashion.com, however if I look now it seems that they dont have any items of Isabel Marant anymore or it has sold out already?

Does anyone know?


----------



## juneping

ElleFlowers said:


> A couple of days ago there was a Isabel Marant sale and I thought it was on Matchesfashion.com, however if I look now it seems that they dont have any items of Isabel Marant anymore or it has sold out already?
> 
> Does anyone know?



try the sale section...it's not under the regular IM


----------



## Chanel 0407

Tonka, did you get your Mendy top yet from BNY?  Mine was delivered yesterday and I love it.  I wore it to work today.

I was shocked becasue BNY never sent out confirmation that the order went through nor did I get a shipping notification.  It was a nice surprise.

I hope you like it when you get it.  



tonkamama said:


> Totally agree with you.... we as consumers should expect not only good but excellent services. Not saying that I want to be treated as a queen, but I expect reasonable service .
> 
> Guess what... I just received BNY.com shipping notice!! Its like they ship out my orders less than 24 hours!!
> 
> *Oh dear Jayne* ~ please kindly give us your full reservation on the new IMs!! Perhaps some mod pictures (if permitted by your SA)?


----------



## jellylicious

Quick question-does BNY do sale price adjustments? I received my Tevai dress a day after they took the 2nd price cut. Annoying!

Sorry for the bad lighting! I wore it with black tights with laced-up Balmain boots.


----------



## Jayne1

jellylicious said:


> Quick question-does BNY do sale price adjustments? I received my Tevai dress a day after they took the 2nd price cut. Annoying!
> 
> Sorry for the bad lighting! I wore it with black tights with laced-up Balmain boots.


I always saw that IM clothes look _better _on the posters here than anywhere else I've seen, including on the models. 

I have no idea what the clothes are supposed to look like on the street... and then I see how fabulous they can look!


----------



## tb-purselover

jellylicious said:


> Quick question-does BNY do sale price adjustments? I received my Tevai dress a day after they took the 2nd price cut. Annoying!
> 
> Sorry for the bad lighting! I wore it with black tights with laced-up Balmain boots.



Beautiful on you! Can I ask you what size you took and what is typically your US sizing?

Unfortunately, Barneys will not price adjust sale items. They are very firm on that. They will only price adjust on FULL priced items, never sale price. They will also not allow you to return/rebuy. They keep good records on all that.


----------



## juneping

*jelly* - you look very nice!! is it see thru...did you wear a slip underneath??

here is my IM dress i mentioned earlier..


----------



## juneping

*NAP int'l site started the sale....*


----------



## jellylicious

You ladies make my day! 



Jayne1 said:


> I always saw that IM clothes look _better _on the posters here than anywhere else I've seen, including on the models.
> 
> I have no idea what the clothes are supposed to look like on the street... and then I see how fabulous they can look!



And they make you feel fabulous too!



tb-purselover said:


> Beautiful on you! Can I ask you what size you took and what is typically your US sizing?


I'm pretty much a US size 0 and i took the dress is in that size. I haven't tried on any of IM pants/jeans yet. From the feedback here, seems like some of the pants run large.



juneping said:


> *jelly* - you look very nice!! is it see thru...did you wear a slip underneath??
> 
> here is my IM dress i mentioned earlier..



Juneping-You look so great! Love that dress and the BOOTS! I wore a black slip with mine-it's totally see-thru.


----------



## tb-purselover

You look lovely! The dress falls nicely on you. Killer with the mony boots!



juneping said:


> *jelly* - you look very nice!! is it see thru...did you wear a slip underneath??
> 
> here is my IM dress i mentioned earlier..


----------



## tb-purselover

jellylicious said:


> I'm pretty much a US size 0 and i took the dress is in that size. I haven't tried on any of IM pants/jeans yet. From the feedback here, seems like some of the pants run large.



Thanks for the sizing help jelly! I might just grab one too at the sale price. I'm suppose to be on a ban, but man such a good deal.

Yes, some of the jeans/pants do run large. Especially around the waist. But the black renells run small. IM sizing is all over the place. It makes it hard to shop.


----------



## juneping

jellylicious said:


> You ladies make my day!
> 
> 
> 
> And they make you feel fabulous too!
> 
> 
> I'm pretty much a US size 0 and i took the dress is in that size. I haven't tried on any of IM pants/jeans yet. From the feedback here, seems like some of the pants run large.
> 
> 
> 
> Juneping-You look so great! Love that dress and the BOOTS! I wore a black slip with mine-it's totally see-thru.





tb-purselover said:


> You look lovely! The dress falls nicely on you. Killer with the mony boots!



thank you ladies!!

just got the size 3 belina...hope it'll fit.
i got it from HK site....saved $30 bucks


----------



## jellylicious

tb-purselover said:


> Thanks for the sizing help jelly! I might just grab one too at the sale price. I'm suppose to be on a ban, but man such a good deal.
> 
> Yes, some of the jeans/pants do run large. Especially around the waist. But the black renells run small. IM sizing is all over the place. It makes it hard to shop.



TB-do it! It's a fun dress esp for the holidays! It's different and sparkly and not over the top. I got tons of compliments that nite!


----------



## Jayne1

juneping said:


> *jelly* - you look very nice!! is it see thru...did you wear a slip underneath??
> 
> here is my IM dress i mentioned earlier..


Perfect for you!!


----------



## tb-purselover

What I am wearing today:

Renells and Ginko blouse:


----------



## jellylicious

TB! ooh la lahhhh....*FABULOUS from top to bottom!*


----------



## juneping

Jayne1 said:


> Perfect for you!!


thank you!!



tb-purselover said:


> What I am wearing today:
> 
> Renells and Ginko blouse:


NICE!! who made the shoes?? they look like the one tonka had in her mod pix a while back...


----------



## tb-purselover

jellylicious said:


> TB! ooh la lahhhh....*FABULOUS from top to bottom!*



Thank you! So comfortable too .



juneping said:


> NICE!! who made the shoes?? they look like the one tonka had in her mod pix a while back...



Yes, same exact pair of shoes tonka has (Carven slingback bow). They are SO comfortable. I absolutely LOVE them.


----------



## Chanel 0407

How much did you end up getting the belina for in US $ ?



juneping said:


> thank you ladies!!
> 
> just got the size 3 belina...hope it'll fit.
> i got it from HK site....saved $30 bucks


----------



## juneping

Chanel 0407 said:


> How much did you end up getting the belina for in US $ ?



$366.xx.
 size 3....only size left besides of 0. but i studied (ya...see how serious i am) the top....it seems bigger size would look nicer than smaller size. if there was size 2...i would get the 2.


----------



## Chanel 0407

Nice work June.  Looking forward to how you style it.




juneping said:


> $366.xx.
> size 3....only size left besides of 0. but i studied (ya...see how serious i am) the top....it seems bigger size would look nicer than smaller size. if there was size 2...i would get the 2.


----------



## tonkamama

*Jayne1, **juneping,* *tb-purselover, **cocoyu, **jellylicious & rest of you....*
*Thank you ladies!!  *
*juneping ~ *love the dress on you too!!  Congrats on finding the  belina top..cannot wait to see your mod picture 
*
tb-purselover ~* stunning as always!! How you like your Carven bow sling pumps?!  Are them comfortable ~ walking?  I love mine but I have not tried to walk in them yet!!   

*jellylicious ~* sorry that you couldn't get it at more mark down price, but it looks fabulouson you...  that is all it matters.   

*Chanel 0407 ~* My BNY's order Mendy will be arriving this Thursday alone with the Etoile Leopard Dress & Bead Embroidered Jeans .  It always takes more than a week to get my shipment .  Glad you love the Mendy.  I tried on the Mendy before so I know how it will look on me and I think I will wearing it more to get the $$ spent worth.  

However I am not sure if I will like the leopard dress and the jeans as I don't find myself look good in silky girly dress and IM jeans are not really a good fit for me (but don't know why I keep buying them LOL)...     Maybe I can tough up the silk dress little by pairing it with my leather jackets... 



Jayne1 said:


> Lovely!! You are getting the best deals!





juneping said:


> *tonka *- love the dress on you!!





tb-purselover said:


> Beautiful tonka!





cocoyu said:


> looks great on you!!! very slim..  a very good buy!





jellylicious said:


> No way that is too short on you! You look sexy but classy!





Chanel 0407 said:


> Tonka, did you get your Mendy top yet from BNY?  Mine was delivered yesterday and I love it.  I wore it to work today.
> 
> I was shocked becasue BNY never sent out confirmation that the order went through nor did I get a shipping notification.  It was a nice surprise.
> 
> I hope you like it when you get it.


----------



## juneping

the mendy top is just sooo versatile...i find myself always reach for it b/c i want to pair it with any skirt. but i kind of not want to repeat the same outfit in a week.
the black was gone at the IM store and there was a navy...but i passed it. can't wait for the belina top...like a lot of you mentioned,the shoulder can be tricky. mn.....
forgot to mention, there's a jilena on ebay....same design as the belina but all black. the seller was also an IM fan and she's size 1 most of the time and she got the size 3 for jilena....so....


----------



## chicjean

Soooo many fabulous mod shots!



missty4 said:


> I pulled the trigger on this jacket from Barney's sale online... does anyone know the official name? At first, I thought it was Rejane but it's different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barney's ???? Jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rejane on Betty



LOVE this! Please, please post mods when it arrives!!!




tonkamama said:


> *Ladies...*  remembered the "Erin" denim shirt that I had on my wish list?  I felt it was still little pricy at 40% off (Org was $645!) so I did not get it from my lovely & sweet BNY SA.  Later when NAP had it marked down to 60% off I was like..    as I always in love with some sort of "Military" style.  I just hope it does not look too short on me :shame:
> 
> *Thanks for letting me share *....



 Looking amazing, as always! I had my eye on that, too. You seriously rock it!




jellylicious said:


> Quick question-does BNY do sale price adjustments? I received my Tevai dress a day after they took the 2nd price cut. Annoying!
> 
> Sorry for the bad lighting! I wore it with black tights with laced-up Balmain boots.



Love this! Can I ask, is it really sheer? It's hard tell from online. You look fantastic!




juneping said:


> *jelly* - you look very nice!! is it see thru...did you wear a slip underneath??
> 
> here is my IM dress i mentioned earlier..



You look amazing, too!!! Love that dress, great buy! I know you were hesitant with the floral, but I think you definitely make it work  




tb-purselover said:


> What I am wearing today:
> 
> Renells and Ginko blouse:



LOVE!  You look amazing!


----------



## Chanel 0407

oh, I like jelina too.  I tried it on in Paris and it was perfect.




juneping said:


> the mendy top is just sooo versatile...i find myself always reach for it b/c i want to pair it with any skirt. but i kind of not want to repeat the same outfit in a week.
> the black was gone at the IM store and there was a navy...but i passed it. can't wait for the belina top...like a lot of you mentioned,the shoulder can be tricky. mn.....
> forgot to mention, there's a jilena on ebay....same design as the belina but all black. the seller was also an IM fan and she's size 1 most of the time and she got the size 3 for jilena....so....


----------



## chicjean

Also, just ordered this.... hopefully it fits. I don't think I'm a 3, and I think this runs oversized. I'm actually not sure what it's called, but hopefully it works. I've been eyeing it for ages, but I've already bought a different coat this fall/winter. 60% off though, I kind of had to do it... 

Here's hoping it works!!! 

http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...efault/Search-Show?q=marant classic long coat


----------



## tb-purselover

tonkamama said:


> *tb-purselover ~* stunning as always!! How you like your Carven bow sling pumps?!  Are them comfortable ~ walking?  I love mine but I have not tried to walk in them yet!!
> 
> However I am not sure if I will like the leopard dress and the jeans as I don't find myself look good in silky girly dress and IM jeans are not really a good fit for me (but don't know why I keep buying them LOL)...     Maybe I can tough up the silk dress little by pairing it with my leather jackets...



Hi tonka! Thanks for the compliments!  I love IM so much. It is starting to take over my closet lol.

I absolutely love my Carven slingbacks. I have a very low tolerance for high heeled shoes. I also have wide feet. With these shoes, I find them very comfortable. I do put a little extra padding in the toe. I do that with all my high heeled shoes. 

Most high heeled shoes squeeze my toes, which hurts after a while. If I size up then they flop around. With these shoes, the toe-box is roomy for me. I don't feel like my toes are squished. Sooo comfy for me. 

OOoh, please post when your new stuff arrives from Barney's. I wanted those items too. But I was being good, now I'm too late! So I will live through you .




chicjean said:


> LOVE!  You look amazing!



Thank you chicjean! Please do post pics of your new goodies when they arrive. I can't wait to see them.

Were you the one that purchased the patchwork jeans? What were your thoughts?



jellylicious said:


> TB-do it! It's a fun dress esp for the  holidays! It's different and sparkly and not over the top. I got tons of  compliments that nite!



Ok my friend. I did it! See, no will power  on my part. All you had to do was say DO IT! I have it waiting for me to pick up from Barney's.  I sort of had to control myself. I was wanting so much more but I think I was good, so I'm proud of myself. I hope I don't regret it...


----------



## chicjean

tb-purselover said:


> Hi tonka! Thanks for the compliments!  I love IM so much. It is starting to take over my closet lol.
> 
> I absolutely love my Carven slingbacks. I have a very low tolerance for high heeled shoes. I also have wide feet. With these shoes, I find them very comfortable. I do put a little extra padding in the toe. I do that with all my high heeled shoes.
> 
> Most high heeled shoes squeeze my toes, which hurts after a while. If I size up then they flop around. With these shoes, the toe-box is roomy for me. I don't feel like my toes are squished. Sooo comfy for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you chicjean! Please do post pics of your new goodies when they arrive. I can't wait to see them.
> 
> Were you the one that purchased the patchwork jeans? What were your thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> Ok my friend. I did it! See, no will power  on my part. I have them waiting for me to pick up from Barney's.  I sort of had to control myself. I was wanting so much more but I think I was good.



I didn't purchase the patchwork jeans, but I love the way they look! I don't think I would realistically wear them, but they're amazing!


----------



## tb-purselover

chicjean said:


> I didn't purchase the patchwork jeans, but I love the way they look! I don't think I would realistically wear them, but they're amazing!



I know someone on here purchased them. 

I love them too! But I am safe because I already purchased WAY too many IM trousers/jeans this season. I would have a hard time styling them. Plus I have pre-ordered some for next season. 

I was just hoping to see mod pics of them so I can drool from afar! I bet they look awesome on someone long and tall! Hopefully we will see them one day in action.


----------



## chicjean

tb-purselover said:


> I know someone on here purchased them.
> 
> I love them too! But I am safe because I already purchased WAY too many IM trousers/jeans this season. I would have a hard time styling them. Plus I have pre-ordered some for next season.
> 
> *I was just hoping to see mod pics of them so I can drool from afar! I bet they look awesome on someone long and tall! Hopefully we will see them one day in action*.



Agreed! I forget who got them, but I want to see them!


----------



## jellylicious

tb-purselover said:


> Ok my friend. I did it! See, no will power  on my part. All you had to do was say DO IT! I have it waiting for me to pick up from Barney's.  I sort of had to control myself. I was wanting so much more but I think I was good, so I'm proud of myself. I hope I don't regret it...



I really LOVE the dress...i hope you will too! Can't wait to see it on you!


----------



## jellylicious

chicjean said:


> Love this! Can I ask, is it really sheer? It's hard tell from online. You look fantastic!



Thanks chic! It is super sheer, I have a black slip on. Alternately,  I can see myself wearing a black tank underneath with some leather leggings.


----------



## chicjean

jellylicious said:


> Thanks chic! It is super sheer, I have a black slip on. Alternately,  I can see myself wearing a black tank underneath with some leather leggings.



Ooo, I bet that would look AMAZING!


----------



## Chanel 0407

I have a question for those who are NAP shoppers.  I have a few IM items that I need to return and they say reguest the RMA within 14 days which I did, then it says RMA valid until 12/23.  I was planning to ship everything back today.  Is it ok as long as I ship it before the RMA expires or does it need to arrive NAP before that date?  Just curious if anyone has had a problem.


----------



## juneping

Chanel 0407 said:


> I have a question for those who are NAP shoppers.  I have a few IM items that I need to return and they say reguest the RMA within 14 days which I did, then it says RMA valid until 12/23.  I was planning to ship everything back today.  Is it ok as long as I ship it before the RMA expires or does it need to arrive NAP before that date?  Just curious if anyone has had a problem.



yes...ship them before the expiration date. you can't be responsible for how long UPS take. it's holiday season so it might take a little longer than usual. GL!!


----------



## Jayne1

Speaking of NAP -- when items are out of stock and then back in stock, gone and back in stock again... I assume that's just people buying and returning... ?

Do the NAP people take a very close look at returns? Do they make sure the item is pristine _with no damage?_

The reason I ask is that I just pulled the trigger on those 2 small beaded bracelets that I have been eying all season. I was going to buy a wide, beaded cuff, but decided I may be able to incorporate the slim bracelets into my wardrobe better.

Anyway, the slim bracelets were back on the site, sold out and since they were back again last night, I bought them, but now I'm worried that someone damaged them with all the try-ons.

Opinions?


----------



## juneping

Jayne1 said:


> Speaking of NAP -- when items are out of stock and then back in stock, gone and back in stock again... I assume that's just people buying and returning... ?
> 
> Do the NAP people take a very close look at returns? Do they make sure the item is pristine _with no damage?_
> 
> The reason I ask is that I just pulled the trigger on those 2 small beaded bracelets that I have been eying all season. I was going to buy a wide, beaded cuff, but decided I may be able to incorporate the slim bracelets into my wardrobe better.
> 
> Anyway, the slim bracelets were back on the site, sold out and since they were back again last night, I bought them, but now I'm worried that someone damaged them with all the try-ons.
> 
> Opinions?



i don't buy from NAP often....but i would say they have people to inspect the items. that's why when i tried on the shoes...i was being very careful. they had the money and the items, and if the return didn't meet the pristine condition...i think they would send them back to the orig buyer....so i wouldn't worry. and you can always call NAP to complain..


----------



## jellylicious

I'm still waiting for the Essia jeans to be returned to NAP in my size. I'm so bummed i didn't hit that purchase button. On the other hand, the leopard cleane boots came up in my size in BNY...i snagged them! Hope they are not as fragile as someone here (i forget who) had mentioned.


----------



## tonkamama

Jayne1 said:


> Speaking of NAP -- when items are out of stock and then back in stock, gone and back in stock again... I assume that's just people buying and returning... ?
> 
> Do the NAP people take a very close look at returns? Do they make sure the item is pristine _with no damage?_
> 
> The reason I ask is that I just pulled the trigger on those 2 small beaded bracelets that I have been eying all season. I was going to buy a wide, beaded cuff, but decided I may be able to incorporate the slim bracelets into my wardrobe better.
> 
> Anyway, the slim bracelets were back on the site, sold out and since they were back again last night, I bought them, but now I'm worried that someone damaged them with all the try-ons.
> 
> Opinions?


Do not worry about it.  I got my webi pants I think it was a return cus the size was sold out and it came right back on my wish list.... It was in good condition when I got them,


----------



## jellylicious

Stuart & Wright just got their shipment of the dickers!!!


----------



## tonkamama

jellylicious said:


> I'm still waiting for the Essia jeans to be returned to NAP in my size. I'm so bummed i didn't hit that purchase button. On the other hand, the leopard cleane boots came up in my size in BNY...i snagged them! Hope they are not as fragile as someone here (i forget who) had mentioned.


Congrats! Make sure you spray with one of the followings...

MelTonian water & stain protector Or Synovial suede & nubuck water & stain repellent ~ I got this via Nordstrom

Modeling pic please.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

tb-purselover said:


> What I am wearing today:
> 
> Renells and Ginko blouse:



Love your outfit!
What size are your pants 0 or 1?


----------



## juneping

further deduction at Diani....hurry...


----------



## jellylicious

tonkamama said:


> Congrats! Make sure you spray with one of the followings...
> 
> MelTonian water & stain protector Or Synovial suede & nubuck water & stain repellent ~ I got this via Nordstrom
> 
> Modeling pic please.



Will do! 
Thanks for the tip! Are those 2 better than Apple Guard?


----------



## bgmommy

Chanel 0407 said:


> I have a question for those who are NAP shoppers.  I have a few IM items that I need to return and they say reguest the RMA within 14 days which I did, then it says RMA valid until 12/23.  I was planning to ship everything back today.  Is it ok as long as I ship it before the RMA expires or does it need to arrive NAP before that date?  Just curious if anyone has had a problem.


Ys, you are fine as long as it ships out before the expiration.  I let a RMA expire once because I decided to keep the item and they called me WEEKS later to see if I still planned to return the item.  I thought once it expired that was it, but guess not.  You will be fine!


----------



## tonkamama

I can't say for sure better than Apple Guard, I heard good things about AG too.  One of the TPF lady used Meltonian on her Chanel bags, so must be good.  I think they all work the same as long as you protect your shoes with one of these...  

My taupe dicker (which is lighter color) still looks brand new after being with Meltonian.  



jellylicious said:


> Will do!
> Thanks for the tip! Are those 2 better than Apple Guard?


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> further deduction at Diani....hurry...


Juneping...sorry what is Diani??  :shame:


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> Juneping...sorry what is Diani??  :shame:



it's a boutique out in CA?? i think

http://www.dianiboutique.com/

the sale is steep...


----------



## jellylicious

so bummed! barney's just cancelled my cleane boots!!!


----------



## tonkamama

jellylicious said:


> so bummed! barney's just cancelled my cleane boots!!!


Oh no...so sorry to hear this!!  Can you call and see if CS can local one for you from a store??


----------



## juneping

just got the belina....i LOVE it. 
the shoulder is snug...i have narrow shoulder and when i pull both of my arms frontwards i could feel the limit at the shoulders. i am so happy now. will wear it tomorrow... i am such a big kid...


----------



## juneping

jellylicious said:


> so bummed! barney's just cancelled my cleane boots!!!



sorry to hear it....i read that barneys is famous to cancel orders b/c their online store setup sucks...


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> just got the belina....i LOVE it.
> the shoulder is snug...i have narrow shoulder and when i pull both of my arms frontwards i could feel the limit at the shoulders. i am so happy now. will wear it tomorrow... i am such a big kid...


Congrats!!  Did shipping company charges you more "fees"?


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> Congrats!!  Did shipping company charges you more "fees"?


no...shipping by DHL. 
there's a HUGE DDP (delivery duty paid) printed on the invoice....so happy. i think i ended up saving like 60 bucks for this top after tax


----------



## Jayne1

juneping said:


> just got the belina....i LOVE it.
> the shoulder is snug...i have narrow shoulder and when i pull both of my arms frontwards i could feel the limit at the shoulders. i am so happy now. will wear it tomorrow... i am such a big kid...


----------



## tonkamama

That is great!  Good to know so if I see something from NAP Intl...  I know will not get burn by large & unknown duties.  Glad you love the top..  it is sold out everywhere now.  I will be waiting for your mod pic...


juneping said:


> no...shipping by DHL.
> there's a HUGE DDP (delivery duty paid) printed on the invoice....so happy. i think i ended up saving like 60 bucks for this top after tax


----------



## juneping

thanks *jayne*!!

ladies - there is a sale going on at matches...there're two pairs of shoes from last year. one for $202 and one for $214. the same shape as gwen but without the leather straps. one in red regular pump and one in black with the beads. i thought those are very very good deal.


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> That is great!  Good to know so if I see something from NAP Intl...  I know will not get burn by large & unknown duties.  Glad you love the top..  it is sold out everywhere now.  I will be waiting for your mod pic...



there's one on NAP earlier this afternoon. size 2


----------



## Jayne1

To those who shopped the BNY sale... you are not alone in not receiving your items...



> Dear Barneys New York Shopper,   You may have received a cancellation notice for your recent online order  from Barneys New York and considering the time of year and approaching  holiday, I wanted to reach out to you to help you understand why your  order has been canceled.
> I know that this is a very unfortunate  situation and certainly it is never our intention to disappoint anyone  who chooses to shop with us online.  Unfortunately a technical problem  with our online order management system combined with the overwhelming  response to our current offerings caused a number of issues in terms of  processing and shipping several orders.  It is with sincere apologies  that I must inform you that your order was affected by this problem.
> This  technical issue posed a significant challenge for our IT department and  in turn caused some lengthy delays in responding to both order requests  and emails and so I apologize as well for the lateness of this reply.   Rest assured we are working around the clock to repair these errors and  ensure that they do not occur again, but nonetheless your order was  canceled as we no longer have the inventory to fulfill it.
> I would  very much like the opportunity to make amends, and as such I am  offering you my direct contact information so that should you need any  assistance you may feel free to reach out to me at any time.
> Again, please accept my sincere apologies for any inconvenience this may have caused.
> Kevin D. Thompson
> Vice President Customer Experience and Development
> Barneys New York
> 575 Fifth Avenue 11th Floor
> New York, NY 10017
> (212) 450 8764



and...



> We, at Barneys New York, are sincerely apologetic for any inconvenience  that occurred while holiday shopping on barneys.com this past week.  We  are personally reaching out as quickly as possible to every customer who  has been affected by this limited, but unfortunate, IT glitch.  We  deeply value our customers and their satisfaction is most important to  us.  Again, please accept our deepest apologies.


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> there's one on NAP earlier this afternoon. size 2




BTW..  do you think I can fit into a size 3 of Yony metallic top? That is only size left on NAP...


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> BTW..  do you think I can fit into a size 3 of Yony metallic top? That is only size left on NAP...



i think so. it just gives you a little more room at the body...so when you tuck it in your pants (if you chose to)...it'll look better.


----------



## tb-purselover

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Love your outfit!
> What size are your pants 0 or 1?



Hi crispedrosa! Thanks, these pants are by far my favorite of the collection this season. I've already worn them three times! Once with the Ginko blouse, once with a marbled, red sweater, and once with a blue tee and my IM Hadley jacket.

I usually take a sz 1 in IM pants. I have the black renells in sz 1. These are a size 2. They fit fine, just looser, everywhere accept the waist. Which was too loose so I had them taken in.


----------



## jellylicious

Jayne1 said:


> To those who shopped the BNY sale... you are not alone in not receiving your items...
> 
> 
> 
> and...





tonkamama said:


> Oh no...so sorry to hear this!!  Can you call and see if CS can local one for you from a store??



Boo indeed! I called and no luck!


----------



## tb-purselover

jellylicious said:


> so bummed! barney's just cancelled my cleane boots!!!


I returned one pair last week to Barneys SF. Call and ask for Kym, she is the manager and took care of my return. Size 37. I kept one pair for me . Good luck! Hopefully they didn't ship them back to Barney's Madison NY.


----------



## jellylicious

tb-purselover said:


> I returned one pair last week to Barneys SF. Call and ask for Kym, she is the manager and took care of my return. Size 37. I kept one pair for me . Good luck! Hopefully they didn't ship them back to Barney's Madison NY.



Awww you're sweet--but i need a 38! I'll keep an eye out maybe something will resurface.


----------



## mercer

For those of you who have the Etien jacket- is it a good buy?  One popped up on ebay and I'm wondering if I should take the plunge.  I have quiet a few items i've been admiring for spring.   Should I save my $$?  Or is the Etien a "can't miss"?  Thanks lovely ladies!


----------



## tonkamama

*Ladies...  it is me again...    I received my BNY.com orders today and quickly put something together ...

To my surprise the Leopard Jafney Tan Dress came in with IM plastic hanger, totally brand new. *






*This is a size 1 and fits me perfect.  I love it.    *





*I tough it up with leather jackets. :boxing:*





*My Mendi top and the beaded jeans (third picture) ~ I love the top (so versatile, thanks Juneping!!) but not too crazy for the pants.  For some odd reason the pattern of the beads made me feel like playing in the marching band LOL...   :rockettes:  What you ladies think?* *I cannot find anything to go with the pants other than the Mendi top, so I think I will let this one go.  *


----------



## mercer

You look amazing!  Don't keep the pants if you don't lllooooovvve them (although, they do look great on you!).



tonkamama said:


> *Ladies...  it is me again...    I received my BNY.com orders today and quickly put something together ...
> 
> To my surprise the Leopard Jafney Tan Dress came in with IM plastic hanger, totally brand new. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is a size 1 and fits me perfect.  I love it.    *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I tough it up with leather jackets. :boxing:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *My Mendi top and the beaded jeans (third picture) ~ I love the top (so versatile, thanks Juneping!!) but not too crazy for the pants.  For some odd reason the pattern of the beads made me feel like playing in the marching band LOL...   :rockettes:  What you ladies think?* *I cannot find anything to go with the pants other than the Mendi top, so I think I will let this one go.  *


----------



## Isabelfan

tonkamama said:


> *My Mendi top and the beaded jeans (third picture) ~ I love the top (so versatile, thanks Juneping!!) but not too crazy for the pants.  For some odd reason the pattern of the beads made me feel like playing in the marching band LOL...   :rockettes:  What you ladies think?* *I cannot find anything to go with the pants other than the Mendi top, so I think I will let this one go.  *



The mendy top is made for you!!


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> *Ladies...  it is me again...    I received my BNY.com orders today and quickly put something together ...
> 
> To my surprise the Leopard Jafney Tan Dress came in with IM plastic hanger, totally brand new. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is a size 1 and fits me perfect.  I love it.    *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I tough it up with leather jackets. :boxing:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *My Mendi top and the beaded jeans (third picture) ~ I love the top (so versatile, thanks Juneping!!) but not too crazy for the pants.  For some odd reason the pattern of the beads made me feel like playing in the marching band LOL...   :rockettes:  What you ladies think?* *I cannot find anything to go with the pants other than the Mendi top, so I think I will let this one go.  *



tonka,

they look so good on you.....love the leopard dress...
and mendy top is awesome, isn't it?! it just goes w/ anything and everything.


----------



## jellylicious

juneping said:


> tonka,
> 
> they look so good on you.....love the leopard dress...
> and mendy top is awesome, isn't it?! it just goes w/ anything and everything.



The Mendy top...love it! And the dress is superb on you. Love that you toughened it up. Keepers! I returned the same dress-just didn't look quite the way it did on me. As for the beaded pants-if you don't love it, return it but it fits you nicely tho! 

Hmm...i'm tempted to get the Milena now...haha. Thanks Tonka, Juneping. I could use a burgundy color in my wardrobe.


----------



## tb-purselover

Dang you look awesome in that dress!!! I absolutely love it on you. It is a keeper.

Return the pants if they don't make you swoon. The Mendy top is very lovely. I wish I could track on down in then USA.

BTW, saw Erica today. She is such a sweetie! She loves you dearly.




tonkamama said:


> *Ladies...  it is me again...    I received my BNY.com orders today and quickly put something together ...
> 
> To my surprise the Leopard Jafney Tan Dress came in with IM plastic hanger, totally brand new. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is a size 1 and fits me perfect.  I love it.    *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I tough it up with leather jackets. :boxing:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *My Mendi top and the beaded jeans (third picture) ~ I love the top (so versatile, thanks Juneping!!) but not too crazy for the pants.  For some odd reason the pattern of the beads made me feel like playing in the marching band LOL...   :rockettes:  What you ladies think?* *I cannot find anything to go with the pants other than the Mendi top, so I think I will let this one go.  *


----------



## tb-purselover

jellylicious said:


> Awww you're sweet--but i need a 38! I'll keep an eye out maybe something will resurface.


I will keep my eye out too. I'm sure there will be some more returns!


----------



## tonkamama

*Thank you ladies!! *

*mercer ~*  Etien jacket is a classic piece.  If the price is good & your size, you should consider it.  

*Isabelfan, juneping ~ * the top looks even better on a person than just hanging on the hanger.  Now I want the Bordeux Milena one from NAP..  Hope it will get mark down further after Xmas...   

*jellylicious ~*  I am sorry the Jafnay dress does not work out for you.  We all have our own styles and body shapes...  the dress you got earlier looks just FAB on you but did not do the magic on me.  Milena has such great color, you should consider if it gets mark down further.    



mercer said:


> You look amazing!  Don't keep the pants if you don't lllooooovvve them (although, they do look great on you!).





Isabelfan said:


> The mendy top is made for you!!





juneping said:


> tonka,
> 
> they look so good on you.....love the leopard dress...
> and mendy top is awesome, isn't it?! it just goes w/ anything and everything.





jellylicious said:


> The Mendy top...love it! And the dress is superb on you. Love that you toughened it up. Keepers! I returned the same dress-just didn't look quite the way it did on me. As for the beaded pants-if you don't love it, return it but it fits you nicely tho!
> 
> Hmm...i'm tempted to get the Milena now...haha. Thanks Tonka, Juneping. I could use a burgundy color in my wardrobe.


----------



## Chanel 0407

June-please style it so I can see how you adjust the shoulders.  I did not send mine back yet.  I still have a few days to decide.




juneping said:


> just got the belina....i LOVE it.
> the shoulder is snug...i have narrow shoulder and when i pull both of my arms frontwards i could feel the limit at the shoulders. i am so happy now. will wear it tomorrow... i am such a big kid...


----------



## tonkamama

tb-purselover said:


> Dang you look awesome in that dress!!! I absolutely love it on you. It is a keeper.
> 
> Return the pants if they don't make you swoon. The Mendy top is very lovely. I wish I could track on down in then USA.
> 
> BTW, saw Erica today. She is such a sweetie! She loves you dearly.


*tb-purselover *~ thank you dear...  Sorry I forgot to tell you how much I love your Ginko shirt , I found one in cream color but not my size (it was a size 2)...   

Erica is such an angel, I adore her sweetness.


----------



## tonkamama

Chanel 0407 said:


> June-please style it so I can see how you adjust the shoulders.  I did not send mine back yet.  I still have a few days to decide.


*Chanel 0407 ~* I too had little issue with the shoulders but the one I tried on @ BNY has some minor defect of the shoulder pads...  Love to see Juneping's mod soon...  cus I do love the pattern & style.


----------



## juneping

Chanel 0407 said:


> June-please style it so I can see how you adjust the shoulders.  I did not send mine back yet.  I still have a few days to decide.



oh about the shoulders....i had no idea what people meant by them until i had the top in my hands. i am keeping the pads. i don't want to tamper with them. i will post some photos tomorrow...i guess the fact that the bigger size helps a little.


----------



## tb-purselover

tonkamama said:


> *tb-purselover *~ thank you dear...  Sorry I forgot to tell you how much I love your Ginko shirt , I found one in cream color but not my size (it was a size 2)...
> 
> Erica is such an angel, I adore her sweetness.



Thanks, love the Ginko. I wanted the cream color too, but had decided against it because I'm a klutz. I could see myself spilling sauce or cranberry juice all over it. Especially with my babies. I'll keep an eye out for you. If I find one, I'll let you know!

BTW, you have me totally drooling over the Jafney dress now. Do you find it very restricting or rather forgiving? I want one, but was scared away due to it being 100% silk and not stretchy. I am worried I might burst a seam after a big lunch . I was told to size up. But then I would be worried it wouldn't look as nice as it is suppose to.


----------



## juneping

tb-purselover said:


> Thanks, love the Ginko. I wanted the cream color too, but had decided against it because I'm a klutz. I could see myself spilling sauce or cranberry juice all over it. Especially with my babies. I'll keep an eye out for you. If I find one, I'll let you know!
> 
> BTW, you have me totally drooling over the Jafney dress now. Do you find it very restricting or rather forgiving? I want one, but was scared away due to it being 100% silk and not stretchy. I am worried I might burst a seam after a big lunch . I was told to size up. But then I would be worried it wouldn't look as nice as it is suppose to.



i would say size up your usual size...unless you have a tiny waist (not saying you don't...since i haven't seen you naked....
the joodgi dress that i got was size 1....i am ashamed to say i should have gotten the size 2. it's my unforgiving tummy.
i can see tonka has a flat stomach and a nice waist line (from the way the dress falls on her)....so size 1 is fine for her. i know i cannot do size 1 in that dress....


----------



## tb-purselover

juneping said:


> i would say size up your usual size...unless you have a tiny waist (not saying you don't...since i haven't seen you naked....
> the joodgi dress that i got was size 1....i am ashamed to say i should have gotten the size 2. it's my unforgiving tummy.
> i can see tonka has a flat stomach and a nice waist line....so size 1 is fine for her. i know i cannot do size 1 in that dress....



Thanks! I guess I will try a sz 2. My only concern is if the rest of the dress will not lay right or be too baggy in the bust. SA also suggested sizing up.

Yeah, my waistline isn't as it use to be  after kiddos. I keep trying to get back to what it use to be. But I am loosing that battle .


----------



## tonkamama

tb-purselover said:


> Thanks, love the Ginko. I wanted the cream color too, but had decided against it because I'm a klutz. I could see myself spilling sauce or cranberry juice all over it. Especially with my babies. I'll keep an eye out for you. If I find one, I'll let you know!
> 
> BTW, you have me totally drooling over the Jafney dress now. Do you find it very restricting or rather forgiving? I want one, but was scared away due to it being 100% silk and not stretchy. I am worried I might burst a seam after a big lunch . I was told to size up. But then I would be worried it wouldn't look as nice as it is suppose to.


I did a quick measurement (lay flat) approx bust is 12" and waist is 15" and the dress has no lining.  My bust size is only 32B and waist is approx 25"~26" so hope it will give you some idea.  I would probably take Juneping's suggestion to size it up.


----------



## tb-purselover

tonkamama said:


> I did a quick measurement (lay flat) approx bust is 12" and waist is 15" and the dress has no lining.  My bust size is only 32B and waist is approx 25"~26" so hope it will give you some idea.  I would probably take Juneping's suggestion to size it up.



Aww thanks for taking measurements!!! Yep, I need to size up. On a good day my waist is 26" .


----------



## BagEssence

tonkamama said:


> *Ladies...  it is me again...    I received my BNY.com orders today and quickly put something together ...
> 
> To my surprise the Leopard Jafney Tan Dress came in with IM plastic hanger, totally brand new. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is a size 1 and fits me perfect.  I love it.    *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I tough it up with leather jackets. :boxing:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *My Mendi top and the beaded jeans (third picture) ~ I love the top (so versatile, thanks Juneping!!) but not too crazy for the pants.  For some odd reason the pattern of the beads made me feel like playing in the marching band LOL...   :rockettes:  What you ladies think?* *I cannot find anything to go with the pants other than the Mendi top, so I think I will let this one go.  *



I don't normally like animal print, but this is sexy and I love it!  Good buy!


----------



## tonkamama

tb-purselover said:


> Aww thanks for taking measurements!!! Yep, I need to size up. On a good day my waist is 26" .


I have smaller bust size for my height, therefore I also have hard time finding a one piece dress that will fit me due to my heavier bottom :shame:....  The Sweatshirt dress & the Erin dress (both are size 1) I wish little forgiving around my hip area... Proportion wise I have bigger hip size and "strong" legs.  I am glad that the bottom of Jafnay dress flare out which is best fit for me....


----------



## chicjean

tonkamama said:


> *Ladies...  it is me again...    I received my BNY.com orders today and quickly put something together ...
> 
> To my surprise the Leopard Jafney Tan Dress came in with IM plastic hanger, totally brand new. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is a size 1 and fits me perfect.  I love it.    *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I tough it up with leather jackets. :boxing:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *My Mendi top and the beaded jeans (third picture) ~ I love the top (so versatile, thanks Juneping!!) but not too crazy for the pants.  For some odd reason the pattern of the beads made me feel like playing in the marching band LOL...   :rockettes:  What you ladies think?* *I cannot find anything to go with the pants other than the Mendi top, so I think I will let this one go.  *



You look amazing!!!  Love the dress and the mendy top!

Let us know what you decide with the pants. Personally, I think they're awesome, but if it's not love save your $$$ for all the pretty spring things


----------



## juneping

tb-purselover said:


> Aww thanks for taking measurements!!! Yep, I need to size up. On a good day my waist is 26" .



26 is tiny....


----------



## tonkamama

*BagEssence ~* thank you so much .  I do not normally wear silk dress, but I do find this dress fits my personal style.  


BagEssence said:


> I don't normally like animal print, but this is sexy and I love it!  Good buy!



*chicjean ~ *Thank you, you (& everyone else here) are so supportive.  I will return the pants and save the $$ for something workable for my lifestyle..  yeah such a great idea saving it towards Spring collection.  



chicjean said:


> You look amazing!!!  Love the dress and the mendy top!
> 
> Let us know what you decide with the pants. Personally, I think they're awesome, but if it's not love save your $$$ for all the pretty spring things


----------



## juneping

as promised


----------



## Jayne1

tonkamama said:


> *Ladies...  it is me again...    I received my BNY.com orders today and quickly put something together ...
> 
> To my surprise the Leopard Jafney Tan Dress came in with IM plastic hanger, totally brand new. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is a size 1 and fits me perfect.  I love it.    *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I tough it up with leather jackets. :boxing:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *My Mendi top and the beaded jeans (third picture) ~ I love the top (so versatile, thanks Juneping!!) but not too crazy for the pants.  For some odd reason the pattern of the beads made me feel like playing in the marching band LOL...   :rockettes:  What you ladies think?* *I cannot find anything to go with the pants other than the Mendi top, so I think I will let this one go.  *


Everything is perfection on you!

I wouldn't mind seeing some different angles of the beaded jeans to see if they look as 'marching band' as you say.

But if you don't love them, send them back...


----------



## Jayne1

juneping said:


> as promised


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

tb-purselover said:


> Hi crispedrosa! Thanks, these pants are by far my favorite of the collection this season. I've already worn them three times! Once with the Ginko blouse, once with a marbled, red sweater, and once with a blue tee and my IM Hadley jacket.
> 
> I usually take a sz 1 in IM pants. I have the black renells in sz 1. These are a size 2. They fit fine, just looser, everywhere accept the waist. Which was too loose so I had them taken in.



Thank you for your reply 

I want to buy a pair of IM pants and I wasn't sure about sizing, I usually am a size S/M, FR 36/38. I have other question, are IM pant elastic? adjust them to the legs?


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

juneping said:


> as promised



beautiful outfit!!!


----------



## Greentea

juneping said:


> as promised



Fab, fab, fab!


----------



## chicjean

juneping said:


> as promised



Love it!


----------



## juneping

Jayne1 said:


>





CRISPEDROSA said:


> beautiful outfit!!!





Greentea said:


> Fab, fab, fab!





chicjean said:


> Love it!



 ladies!! i love this top...very unique.


----------



## tb-purselover

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Thank you for your reply
> 
> I want to buy a pair of IM pants and I wasn't sure about sizing, I usually am a size S/M, FR 36/38. I have other question, are IM pant elastic? adjust them to the legs?



Which pair are you buying? 

When you ask if IM pants are elastic what do you mean? Do you mean fabric content (97% cotton, 3% elastic)? Or do you mean is there elastic bands sewn into the pants? There is no elastic sewn into the pants. But there is a small amount of elastic in SOME pants. The Renells have 3% elastic/97% cotton. But I would say they are NOT stretchy due to the embroidery. 

I find the cords do stretch out. In cords, I always purchase my true size (sz 1). The Renells, I could size up to a 2. I can never take a sz 0. All my cords have 2% elastic.

I would suggest asking the SA to measure them across the waist, hips and leg opening while they are laying flat. Then measure a pair of pants you own. IM pants are suppose to sit low, just above the hip bones. Choose a pair of pants you own that also fit similarly. That's how I order if I work with an SA.

I find if the pants measure about 15" across the "waist", they are good for me. That is typically a sz 1. 

Just FYI: 
All pants this year are funny in the waist and might need to be taken  in. For example, the cords with the leather band I need to have taken in at the waist about 1.5 inches.


----------



## tb-purselover

Yes! It looks NIIICE! I love it with the leather pants .



juneping said:


> as promised


----------



## jellylicious

juneping said:


> as promised


I love your ensemble!


----------



## juneping

thank you *jelly*!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

tb-purselover said:


> Which pair are you buying?
> 
> When you ask if IM pants are elastic what do you mean? Do you mean fabric content (97% cotton, 3% elastic)? Or do you mean is there elastic bands sewn into the pants? There is no elastic sewn into the pants. But there is a small amount of elastic in SOME pants. The Renells have 3% elastic/97% cotton. But I would say they are NOT stretchy due to the embroidery.
> 
> Just FYI:
> All pants this year are funny in the waist and might need to be taken  in. For example, the cords with the leather band I need to have taken in at the waist about 1.5 inches.



I wanted to buy Essia studded skinny jeans, the fabric content 97% cotton and 3% elastic. I just wanted to know if the pants are of those that adjust to your leg like a second skin,
they will be my first IM pants so I'm a little lost, with that and that I dont understand everything in english .... so, hope you can understand what I mean...


----------



## chicjean

My coat from Barney's came today and it's HUGE. Not in an awesome, oversized way, in like, I look like a crazy homeless person way. So, it's going back


----------



## Jayne1

chicjean said:


> My coat from Barney's came today and it's HUGE. Not in an awesome, oversized way, in like, I look like a crazy homeless person way. So, it's going back


Which coat?

I have the Ina, Xity, Kalimba and Greg and they are all huge, and I'm keeping them all. 

However, I don't think I'll be buying any more over sized coats for years to come!


----------



## jellylicious

chicjean said:


> My coat from Barney's came today and it's HUGE. Not in an awesome, oversized way, in like, I look like a crazy homeless person way. So, it's going back



Bummer...did you see my post mod pix of the Xabi? Is that the same one you got? Maybe you should have sized down.


----------



## tb-purselover

CRISPEDROSA said:


> I wanted to buy Essia studded skinny jeans, the fabric content 97% cotton and 3% elastic. I just wanted to know if the pants are of those that adjust to your leg like a second skin,
> they will be my first IM pants so I'm a little lost, with that and that I dont understand everything in english .... so, hope you can understand what I mean...



I think I understand what you mean. I have not tried those personally so it is hard for me to judge. I only have the Renells and the denim is thick. I think it depends on the denim. For example the etoile leather trim jeans have very thin and forgiving denim.

Overall, I found me Renells mold to my body. Opposed to, for example, JBrand Houlihans, which I can wear 5 times and then they are so loose and baggy I have to wash them so they fit nice again.

I find with the Renells hold their shape. They are not really getting baggy. They do break in and mold to me, but no loose, diaper butt thing going on.

the cords/velvet print pants are a different story. They are similar to Houlihans where they start out fitting and molding to my body. But they get looser and I need to wash them to get them looking trim again.

HTH! I love the Essia jeans! They look so rocker cool!


----------



## juneping

tb-purselover said:


> I think I understand what you mean. I have not tried those personally so it is hard for me to judge. I only have the Renells and the denim is thick. I think it depends on the denim. For example the etoile leather trim jeans have very thin and forgiving denim.
> 
> Overall, I found me Renells mold to my body. Opposed to, for example, JBrand Houlihans, which I can wear 5 times and then they are so loose and baggy I have to wash them so they fit nice again.
> 
> I find with the Renells hold their shape. They are not really getting baggy. They do break in and mold to me, but no loose, diaper butt thing going on.
> 
> the cords/velvet print pants are a different story. They are similar to Houlihans where *they start out fitting and molding to my body. But they get looser and I need to wash them to get them looking trim again.*
> 
> HTH! I love the Essia jeans! They look so rocker cool!



this is one of the reason i only have few pairs of long pants. the baggy butt area and the knee areas. i just hate that so much. jeans are so much better. my CoH is better than the Jbrand i got. and of course Renells are the most performing jeans i have


----------



## mercer

You look just perfect!



juneping said:


> as promised


----------



## tb-purselover

juneping said:


> this is one of the reason i only have few pairs of long pants. the baggy butt area and the knee areas. i just hate that so much. jeans are so much better. my CoH is better than the Jbrand i got. and of course Renells are the most performing jeans i have



Yeah, sort of disappointed in how my Jbrand Houlihans loose their shape. I also love my 7FAM, they seem to keep their shape and mold to my body well! I love my Renells!


----------



## BagEssence

juneping said:


> as promised



I like it with the boots.  Great ensemble.


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> as promised


I love the this top on you and how you dress it...  Its a keeper!!    Wow the CL too!!


----------



## tonkamama

chicjean said:


> My coat from Barney's came today and it's HUGE. Not in an awesome, oversized way, in like, I look like a crazy homeless person way. So, it's going back


Which "huge" jacket you were referring to?  The one with the white fur?


----------



## tonkamama

Jayne1 said:


> Everything is perfection on you!
> 
> I wouldn't mind seeing some different angles of the beaded jeans to see if they look as 'marching band' as you say.
> 
> But if you don't love them, send them back...


*Thank you Jayne1*

hehe... I was referring to my 1st impression on the pants when I tired them on.  The beaded design of red/white/blue sort of remind me of some kinda uniform (of course the pants really beautiful and well made) just not my style and I do not know how to dressing it ..  :shame:  I sent back the pants today.


----------



## chicjean

Jayne1 said:


> Which coat?
> 
> I have the Ina, Xity, Kalimba and Greg and they are all huge, and I'm keeping them all.
> 
> However, I don't think I'll be buying any more over sized coats for years to come!





jellylicious said:


> Bummer...did you see my post mod pix of the Xabi? Is that the same one you got? Maybe you should have sized down.





tonkamama said:


> Which "huge" jacket you were referring to?  The one with the white fur?



So, I think it's the Xabi. I got it from Barney's online, and they only had a 3 left. Here's the link to it: http://www.barneys.com/Classic-Long-Coat/501352216,default,pd.html?cgid=SALEWOMENCLOTHES

I thought since my Fred (which is a 2) fit perfect, that a 3 would be ok because it's supped to be oversized. But, the shoulders hit my elbows and the sleeves are INSANELY long on me. I can't lift my arms without it pulling on my elbows, if that makes sense. It looks nothing on me like on *jellylicious* or on the Barney's model. I'm bummed because I really love it, but I look ridiculous in it. I also don't know if I'll be able to find a 1 or 2 anywhere  

Oh well, more money to spend on spring things, I guess


----------



## tonkamama

chicjean said:


> So, I think it's the Xabi. I got it from Barney's online, and they only had a 3 left. Here's the link to it: http://www.barneys.com/Classic-Long-Coat/501352216,default,pd.html?cgid=SALEWOMENCLOTHES
> 
> I thought since my Fred (which is a 2) fit perfect, that a 3 would be ok because it's supped to be oversized. But, the shoulders hit my elbows and the sleeves are INSANELY long on me. I can't lift my arms without it pulling on my elbows, if that makes sense. It looks nothing on me like on *jellylicious* or on the Barney's model. I'm bummed because I really love it, but I look ridiculous in it. I also don't know if I'll be able to find a 1 or 2 anywhere
> 
> Oh well, more money to spend on spring things, I guess


You need to size down on this jacket, so if you can find one, try to look for size 1 or 0.


----------



## juneping

tb-purselover said:


> Yes! It looks NIIICE! I love it with the leather pants .





mercer said:


> You look just perfect!





BagEssence said:


> I like it with the boots.  Great ensemble.





tonkamama said:


> I love the this top on you and how you dress it...  Its a keeper!!    Wow the CL too!!



thank you ladies!! 
i haven't tried pairing with mony....will try later...



chicjean said:


> So, I think it's the Xabi. I got it from Barney's online, and they only had a 3 left. Here's the link to it: http://www.barneys.com/Classic-Long-Coat/501352216,default,pd.html?cgid=SALEWOMENCLOTHES
> 
> I thought since my Fred (which is a 2) fit perfect, that a 3 would be ok because it's supped to be oversized. But, the shoulders hit my elbows and the sleeves are INSANELY long on me. I can't lift my arms without it pulling on my elbows, if that makes sense. It looks nothing on me like on *jellylicious* or on the Barney's model. I'm bummed because I really love it, but I look ridiculous in it. I also don't know if I'll be able to find a 1 or 2 anywhere
> 
> Oh well, more money to spend on spring things, I guess



i saw this blogger wore something just like yours...it's from H&M...but i am not sure if US carries this coat. when i read bloggers in EU...their H&M stuff were something i haven't seen here in the US...





her blog: http://thischicksgotstyle.blogspot.com/


----------



## angelastoel

presenting 2 items from IM I already had for a while, but never posted on here. the skirt and famous Dana boots, both from my favorite season: SS 2010


----------



## chicjean

juneping said:


> thank you ladies!!
> i haven't tried pairing with mony....will try later...
> 
> 
> 
> i saw this blogger wore something just like yours...it's from H&M...but i am not sure if US carries this coat. when i read bloggers in EU...their H&M stuff were something i haven't seen here in the US...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> her blog: http://thischicksgotstyle.blogspot.com/



Ooo, cute! I may have to hunt that down... 




angelastoel said:


> presenting 2 items from IM I already had for a while, but never posted on here. the skirt and famous Dana boots, both from my favorite season: SS 2010



Gorgeous as always!! Love that skirt!


----------



## mercer

You look so great!   Happy Holidays to all you fashionable ladies!



angelastoel said:


> presenting 2 items from IM I already had for a while, but never posted on here. the skirt and famous Dana boots, both from my favorite season: SS 2010


----------



## juneping

*angela *- love the outfit!! you were right that 2010 had amazing collections.....


----------



## missty4

Eek, the furry jacket swallows me alive!  I'm 5'3" and the jacket is basically 2 inches above me knee and it's monstrously huge, although it's a 0. I checked the measurements and it looks like it's 3 inches longer than Rejane. I had my bf try it on for kicks (he's 6'0") and it feels like it's just right for someone that height. Looks like it's going back


----------



## tonkamama

*Merry Christmas Everyone !! :snowballs:*


----------



## citrus

Merry Xmas ladies !! Have been lurking again of late and love all your looks.

Thinking of getting the Milena from NAP - really wanted the Mendi - has anyone styled the Milena, if so how did it go?


----------



## tb-purselover

missty4 said:


> Eek, the furry jacket swallows me alive!  I'm 5'3" and the jacket is basically 2 inches above me knee and it's monstrously huge, although it's a 0. I checked the measurements and it looks like it's 3 inches longer than Rejane. I had my bf try it on for kicks (he's 6'0") and it feels like it's just right for someone that height. Looks like it's going back



I'm sorry it didn't work out. I was so interested in seeing modeling pics! It is such a cool jacket. I would love to have seen it!


----------



## tb-purselover

Your dogs are such cutie pies!!! I hope you had a great one!



tonkamama said:


> *Merry Christmas Everyone !! :snowballs:*


----------



## missty4

tb-purselover said:


> I'm sorry it didn't work out. I was so interested in seeing modeling pics! It is such a cool jacket. I would love to have seen it!



I still have it here so I snapped several pictures. I know it's meant to be oversized, and I have a Baki in a size 2 that I live in this winter, but this is huge. I feel like, I have a hunchback. BF says it's too huge on me and it looks like a snowboarder jacket? Thoughts?

(sorry for the after xmas mess)





Shearling jacket in size 0






























I think the jacket I have is on the left and Rejane on the right. The Rejane is shorter in length, so maybe there's hope for me in a 0, if they still are around.


----------



## missty4

tonkamama said:


> *Merry Christmas Everyone !! :snowballs:*



Cute pups, tonka! Thanks for the xmas cheer from the fam


----------



## am2022

Merry Christmas everyone!
Missty I agree to big on you! But still very nice ! Maybe with 4 inch and higher shoes and super skinny pants might still work ! Good luck on your search!


----------



## cocoyu

missty4 said:
			
		

> I still have it here so I snapped several pictures. I know it's meant to be oversized, and I have a Baki in a size 2 that I live in this winter, but this is huge. I feel like, I have a hunchback. BF says it's too huge on me and it looks like a snowboarder jacket? Thoughts?
> 
> (sorry for the after xmas mess)
> 
> Shearling jacket in size 0
> 
> I think the jacket I have is on the left and Rejane on the right. The Rejane is shorter in length, so maybe there's hope for me in a 0, if they still are around.



it looks a bit bag on the side, but it does look good from the front!!  on the length, i think is ok...  

is the jacket heavy? i am hesitated to buy becoz of this, afraid it will make me tired.. 

can you take out the inside sole to wear it in warmer days?


----------



## Jayne1

missty4 said:


> I still have it here so I snapped several pictures. I know it's meant to be oversized, and I have a Baki in a size 2 that I live in this winter, but this is huge. I feel like, I have a hunchback. BF says it's too huge on me and it looks like a snowboarder jacket? Thoughts?
> 
> (sorry for the after xmas mess)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shearling jacket in size 0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the jacket I have is on the left and Rejane on the right. The Rejane is shorter in length, so maybe there's hope for me in a 0, if they still are around.


I kind of like it.  You can warp it around yourself on freezing cold days.  It looks so comfy!

However, you and hubby think you can find a better jacket... so this one is not for you. (But I'm not sure you can make anything look bad!)


----------



## missty4

amacasa - I'll post pics with boots to see if helps. 

cocoyu - it is a pretty heavy jacket, but the lining can be taken out, which I think is more than half the bulk perhaps. 

Jayne - the front I love, it's just the side view is humongo!  Like I feel part thug haha












I really do love the jacket, just not sure if the sizing is right for me.


----------



## juneping

Missty, I thought you look fine. Not too big....


----------



## angelastoel

missty4 said:


> amacasa - I'll post pics with boots to see if helps.
> 
> cocoyu - it is a pretty heavy jacket, but the lining can be taken out, which I think is more than half the bulk perhaps.
> 
> Jayne - the front I love, it's just the side view is humongo!  Like I feel part thug haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really do love the jacket, just not sure if the sizing is right for me.



I really like the jacket in this outfit, as long as the bottom part stays tight fitting, you can handle this big coat, but if you plan on wearing it with wide pants, I think it will be too big.


----------



## chicjean

*tonka*, love all your cute pups! Hope everyone had a wonderful holiday  

*missty4*, I like it on you, but I can see your concern with how oversized it is. I'd say if it's not love wait for spring...


----------



## jellylicious

Hope all you ladies had a wonderful holiday! Tonka-your pups are just too cute!

missty4-looks really cute on you! are those PS boots? They give you a nice proportion to the jacket.


----------



## citrus

Missty4 - It looks great, front on its even better.  

If you think it will sit in the closet then maybe send it back???


----------



## Isabelfan

missty4 said:


> amacasa - I'll post pics with boots to see if helps.
> 
> cocoyu - it is a pretty heavy jacket, but the lining can be taken out, which I think is more than half the bulk perhaps.
> 
> Jayne - the front I love, it's just the side view is humongo!  Like I feel part thug haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really do love the jacket, just not sure if the sizing is right for me.



I agree with juneping. It looks great. Perfectly oversized


----------



## tonkamama

*tb-purselover ~* Thank you... same to you.  



tb-purselover said:


> Your dogs are such cutie pies!!! I hope you had a great one!


*
missty4 ~ * Sorry the jacket did not work for you.  It is a bit too big on you esp from the rear view.  Maybe save the $$ for the spring cute outfits.  



missty4 said:


> Cute pups, tonka! Thanks for the xmas cheer from the fam


----------



## tonkamama

*chicjean; & jellylicious ~ *Thank you ...  my furry kids love being picture taken  .  



chicjean said:


> *tonka*, love all your cute pups! Hope everyone had a wonderful holiday





jellylicious said:


> Hope all you ladies had a wonderful holiday! Tonka-your pups are just too cute!


----------



## tb-purselover

Hi Missty,

Thanks for taking the time for posting pics! It is such a cool jacket and I find it very flattering on you in this outfit! It is perfectly oversized, as Juneping said.

I think if you wore it with outfits like this one (high heels or boots with skinny jeans) it looks good. But, if you wore it with regular pants or flats it would look too huge on you. 

In general, follow your gut. If you feel it is too big, then send it back. If you think it works, keep it. I like how it looks on you. But I can see how, from the side, you could feel it is big on you.

Good luck deciding!



missty4 said:


> amacasa - I'll post pics with boots to see if helps.
> 
> cocoyu - it is a pretty heavy jacket, but the lining can be taken out, which I think is more than half the bulk perhaps.
> 
> Jayne - the front I love, it's just the side view is humongo!  Like I feel part thug haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really do love the jacket, just not sure if the sizing is right for me.


----------



## flower71

Merry Xmas (belated!) and Happy New Year to you fab ladies! Many more IM for next year!

*missty4*, I think if you don't feel right in that coat (that is definitely way oversized IMO) then I think you should let it go. You'll find the right coat soon enough I think.
I don't know about you girls but I have had enough of the fall/winter IM (even on sale!). I think It's because I did so much damage before the sales. Now I am eyeing the next collection and i think the IM sandals I spotted somewhere online are calling me...The heels are just the right height, I have to do some searching to find the pic, though!


----------



## flower71

Here it is (sorry, can't post the pic! KirstyDarling, I need some help!!)
http://cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/180872/180872_in_l.jpg

&#65279;


----------



## juneping

flower71 said:


> Here it is (sorry, can't post the pic! KirstyDarling, I need some help!!)
> http://cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/180872/180872_in_l.jpg
> 
> &#65279;



this is flower's WTB sandals


----------



## am2022

Missty , I really like it a lot!!!! Those schouler boots are tdf!!!




missty4 said:


> amacasa - I'll post pics with boots to see if helps.
> 
> cocoyu - it is a pretty heavy jacket, but the lining can be taken out, which I think is more than half the bulk perhaps.
> 
> Jayne - the front I love, it's just the side view is humongo!  Like I feel part thug haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really do love the jacket, just not sure if the sizing is right for me.


----------



## missty4

Thank you ladies for all your valuable input. A lot to take into consideration. If I wear this jacket, I will always have to wear slim-fitting high-heel boots to balance the oversize jacket. Bf still thinks I belong on a snowboarding team, haha.  I've been on a hunt for rejane but no luck. There is a size 1 left, but I'm not sure if it's a good idea to be forced to size up in an oversized jacket when I'm already having doubts about this one in a 0. Are there any other shearling jackets that are similar (really like the faux-fur shearling collar on this)?

*jellylicious, amacasa* - yes, they are the PS boots! So comfortable! I love the lug-sole platform; makes wearing 4-5 inch heel boots feasible for me 

Another option... Originally I was going to sell the yosemite in lieu for the shearling jacket. I took it out and tried it again, and perhaps I should do the reverse? Return the shearling jacket and keep the yosemite?





















Yosemite Cardigan and Erin denim dress (sorry, kinda hard to tell) in 0

It's silly, I have trouble shaking the bargain-hunter mentality. The Yosemite I got for full retail, but the shearling jacket was 60% off, and still came out less than Yosemite. It shouldn't play a huge part in the decision making, right?


----------



## juneping

*missty* - stuff go on 60% off for a reason. most IM jackets cannot make it to the sale...


----------



## tb-purselover

Ok, you should definitely keep the Yosemite cardi!! You rock it. Return the shearling jacket. The Yosemite is much more flattering and offers you more variety in outfits you can wear with it.



missty4 said:


> Thank you ladies for all your valuable input. A lot to take into consideration. If I wear this jacket, I will always have to wear slim-fitting high-heel boots to balance the oversize jacket. Bf still thinks I belong on a snowboarding team, haha.  I've been on a hunt for rejane but no luck. There is a size 1 left, but I'm not sure if it's a good idea to be forced to size up in an oversized jacket when I'm already having doubts about this one in a 0. Are there any other shearling jackets that are similar (really like the faux-fur shearling collar on this)?
> 
> *jellylicious, amacasa* - yes, they are the PS boots! So comfortable! I love the lug-sole platform; makes wearing 4-5 inch heel boots feasible for me
> 
> Another option... Originally I was going to sell the yosemite in lieu for the shearling jacket. I took it out and tried it again, and perhaps I should do the reverse? Return the shearling jacket and keep the yosemite?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yosemite Cardigan and Erin denim dress (sorry, kinda hard to tell) in 0
> 
> It's silly, I have trouble shaking the bargain-hunter mentality. The Yosemite I got for full retail, but the shearling jacket was 60% off, and still came out less than Yosemite. It shouldn't play a huge part in the decision making, right?


----------



## jellylicious

missty4 said:


> Thank you ladies for all your valuable input. A lot to take into consideration. If I wear this jacket, I will always have to wear slim-fitting high-heel boots to balance the oversize jacket. Bf still thinks I belong on a snowboarding team, haha.  I've been on a hunt for rejane but no luck. There is a size 1 left, but I'm not sure if it's a good idea to be forced to size up in an oversized jacket when I'm already having doubts about this one in a 0. Are there any other shearling jackets that are similar (really like the faux-fur shearling collar on this)?
> 
> *jellylicious, amacasa* - yes, they are the PS boots! So comfortable! I love the lug-sole platform; makes wearing 4-5 inch heel boots feasible for me
> 
> Another option... Originally I was going to sell the yosemite in lieu for the shearling jacket. I took it out and tried it again, and perhaps I should do the reverse? Return the shearling jacket and keep the yosemite?
> 
> Yosemite Cardigan and Erin denim dress (sorry, kinda hard to tell) in 0
> 
> It's silly, I have trouble shaking the bargain-hunter mentality. The Yosemite I got for full retail, but the shearling jacket was 60% off, and still came out less than Yosemite. It shouldn't play a huge part in the decision making, right?



*Missty4:* I can see that you are torn. but the Yosemite on you makes me agree with the ladies here that this fits you better and you look amazing. I would return the jacket. Even tho, the shearling is 60 off-it's already too much if you don't love it. I say *KEEP!*


----------



## juneping

this is the yony metallic stripe top i got in size 2....you can see, it's cut quite slim.


----------



## flower71

juneping said:


> this is flower's WTB sandals


thanks june!


----------



## flower71

missty4 said:


> Thank you ladies for all your valuable input. A lot to take into consideration. If I wear this jacket, I will always have to wear slim-fitting high-heel boots to balance the oversize jacket. Bf still thinks I belong on a snowboarding team, haha.  I've been on a hunt for rejane but no luck. There is a size 1 left, but I'm not sure if it's a good idea to be forced to size up in an oversized jacket when I'm already having doubts about this one in a 0. Are there any other shearling jackets that are similar (really like the faux-fur shearling collar on this)?
> 
> *jellylicious, amacasa* - yes, they are the PS boots! So comfortable! I love the lug-sole platform; makes wearing 4-5 inch heel boots feasible for me
> 
> Another option... Originally I was going to sell the yosemite in lieu for the shearling jacket. I took it out and tried it again, and perhaps I should do the reverse? Return the shearling jacket and keep the yosemite?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yosemite Cardigan and Erin denim dress (sorry, kinda hard to tell) in 0
> 
> It's silly, I have trouble shaking the bargain-hunter mentality. The Yosemite I got for full retail, but the shearling jacket was 60% off, and still came out less than Yosemite. It shouldn't play a huge part in the decision making, right?


Holy moly, now that's a definite KEEPER! Me Likey


----------



## tonkamama

missty4 said:


> Thank you ladies for all your valuable input. A lot to take into consideration. If I wear this jacket, I will always have to wear slim-fitting high-heel boots to balance the oversize jacket. Bf still thinks I belong on a snowboarding team, haha.  I've been on a hunt for rejane but no luck. There is a size 1 left, but I'm not sure if it's a good idea to be forced to size up in an oversized jacket when I'm already having doubts about this one in a 0. Are there any other shearling jackets that are similar (really like the faux-fur shearling collar on this)?
> 
> 
> 
> Another option... Originally I was going to sell the yosemite in lieu for the shearling jacket. I took it out and tried it again, and perhaps I should do the reverse? Return the shearling jacket and keep the yosemite?
> 
> 
> Yosemite Cardigan and Erin denim dress (sorry, kinda hard to tell) in 0
> 
> It's silly, I have trouble shaking the bargain-hunter mentality. The Yosemite I got for full retail, but the shearling jacket was 60% off, and still came out less than Yosemite. It shouldn't play a huge part in the decision making, right?


*missty4 ~* *Keep the yosemite* & return the furry jacket.  Even you paid full price but you look FAB in it and it fits you so well (and your Erin denim dress ) .  The furry jacket is nice but too overpowering so you may find  yourself wearing it only once and put away in the corner of your closet.  $ per wear, you will better better value with the yosemite cardi.


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> this is the yony metallic stripe top i got in size 2....you can see, it's cut quite slim.


*Juneping ~ *you look amazing in the top!!  I think I need to look for a size 2 (not 3), I like how it fitted on you not too tight and not too loose, just perfect!


----------



## Jayne1

missty4 said:


> Thank you ladies for all your valuable input. A lot to take into consideration. If I wear this jacket, I will always have to wear slim-fitting high-heel boots to balance the oversize jacket. Bf still thinks I belong on a snowboarding team, haha.  I've been on a hunt for rejane but no luck. There is a size 1 left, but I'm not sure if it's a good idea to be forced to size up in an oversized jacket when I'm already having doubts about this one in a 0. Are there any other shearling jackets that are similar (really like the faux-fur shearling collar on this)?
> 
> *jellylicious, amacasa* - yes, they are the PS boots! So comfortable! I love the lug-sole platform; makes wearing 4-5 inch heel boots feasible for me
> 
> Another option... Originally I was going to sell the yosemite in lieu for the shearling jacket. I took it out and tried it again, and perhaps I should do the reverse? Return the shearling jacket and keep the yosemite?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yosemite Cardigan and Erin denim dress (sorry, kinda hard to tell) in 0
> 
> It's silly, I have trouble shaking the bargain-hunter mentality. The Yosemite I got for full retail, but the shearling jacket was 60% off, and still came out less than Yosemite. It shouldn't play a huge part in the decision making, right?


That cardigan was made for you!

About the jacket -- do you live in a a cold climate? If  you do, there will be freezing and snowy days you're so happy to have it.  But if you don't, you don't need it.


----------



## Julide

flower71 said:


> Here it is (sorry, can't post the pic! KirstyDarling, I need some help!!)
> http://cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/180872/180872_in_l.jpg
> 
> &#65279;



I have been eyeing thos too!!I love this colour!


----------



## tb-purselover

juneping said:


> this is the yony metallic stripe top i got in size 2....you can see, it's cut quite slim.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Love it on you Juneping! I have this top too. Wore it on Xmaas Eve. I found it stretches out some. Have you found the same thing?


----------



## tb-purselover

tonkamama said:


> *Juneping ~ *you look amazing in the top!!  I think I need to look for a size 2 (not 3), I like how it fitted on you not too tight and not too loose, just perfect!



tonka, you might also try a sz 1. I found with mine it has stretched out some. Try both sizes and see.


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> *Juneping ~ *you look amazing in the top!!  I think I need to look for a size 2 (not 3), I like how it fitted on you not too tight and not too loose, just perfect!





tb-purselover said:


> Love it on you Juneping! I have this top too. Wore it on Xmaas Eve. I found it stretches out some. Have you found the same thing?



thank you ladies!!

tb - i wore it a few times already and i didn't find it stretch out at all...size 1 was tight on my arms as well. i think i am bigger than i look


----------



## mercer

Juneping and Missty- you both look great!!!


----------



## juneping

mercer said:


> Juneping and Missty- you both look great!!!



thank you *mercer*!!


----------



## tb-purselover

juneping said:


> tb - i wore it a few times already and i didn't find it stretch out at all...size 1 was tight on my arms as well. i think i am bigger than i look



You are teeny and long and always look great .


----------



## jellybebe

missty4 said:


> Thank you ladies for all your valuable input. A lot to take into consideration. If I wear this jacket, I will always have to wear slim-fitting high-heel boots to balance the oversize jacket. Bf still thinks I belong on a snowboarding team, haha.  I've been on a hunt for rejane but no luck. There is a size 1 left, but I'm not sure if it's a good idea to be forced to size up in an oversized jacket when I'm already having doubts about this one in a 0. Are there any other shearling jackets that are similar (really like the faux-fur shearling collar on this)?
> 
> *jellylicious, amacasa* - yes, they are the PS boots! So comfortable! I love the lug-sole platform; makes wearing 4-5 inch heel boots feasible for me
> 
> Another option... Originally I was going to sell the yosemite in lieu for the shearling jacket. I took it out and tried it again, and perhaps I should do the reverse? Return the shearling jacket and keep the yosemite?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yosemite Cardigan and Erin denim dress (sorry, kinda hard to tell) in 0
> 
> It's silly, I have trouble shaking the bargain-hunter mentality. The Yosemite I got for full retail, but the shearling jacket was 60% off, and still came out less than Yosemite. It shouldn't play a huge part in the decision making, right?



Love the cardi! Looks amazing on you! If I could have gotten my hands on one of those, I would have!


----------



## dreamlet

Hi! First time posting here. I'm looking at the Demet blouse, and wondering how it fits? Anyone who has it - does it run TTS? I find IM sizing to be all over the place, so I usually don't like to buy without trying on first.  

Thanks!


----------



## tonkamama

*tb-purselover ~* Thank you I will give size 1 a try (if I can find one).   


tb-purselover said:


> tonka, you might also try a sz 1. I found with mine it has stretched out some. Try both sizes and see.



*dreamlet ~* I have the Dement blouse size 1 and I would say it runs little bit small around chest area.  I am usually size 2 or 4 & 32B, Dement fits me like a smaller size 2 (XS).  Best to ask for measurement.    


dreamlet said:


> Hi! First time posting here. I'm looking at the Demet blouse, and wondering how it fits? Anyone who has it - does it run TTS? I find IM sizing to be all over the place, so I usually don't like to buy without trying on first.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## dreamlet

tonkamama said:


> *tb-purselover ~* Thank you I will give size 1 a try (if I can find one).
> 
> 
> *dreamlet ~* I have the Dement blouse size 1 and I would say it runs little bit small around chest area.  I am usually size 2 or 4 & 32B, Dement fits me like a smaller size 2 (XS).  Best to ask for measurement.




Thanks! I have asked for measurements, but haven't heard back yet. How are the shoulders? I have broad shoulders for my size, so find that's where things usually go wrong.


----------



## tonkamama

dreamlet said:


> Thanks! I have asked for measurements, but haven't heard back yet. How are the shoulders? I have broad shoulders for my size, so find that's where things usually go wrong.


I did a quick measurement of my Dement size 1:

Measured garment lay flat 
Ches ~ approx 17"
Shoulder ~ approx 13" (my actual shoulder length is 14").  The shoulders design of the shirt allow the extra inches.   

Please note the Jemet leopard-print silk blouse (same design as Dement except different prints) fits me TTS tho.  Cus two blouses are made in two different countries hence the size difference.  HTH.


----------



## dreamlet

tonkamama said:


> I did a quick measurement of my Dement size 1:
> 
> Measured garment lay flat
> Ches ~ approx 17"
> Shoulder ~ approx 13" (my actual shoulder length is 14").  The shoulders design of the shirt allow the extra inches.
> 
> Please note the Jemet leopard-print silk blouse (same design as Dement except different prints) fits me TTS tho.  Cus two blouses are made in two different countries hence the size difference.  HTH.




Thanks! That helps a lot. I have the Jemet in a 1, so should probably stick to a 1 in the Demet, and not size down. I really appreciate your help


----------



## juneping

this thread has been slowing down a lot....:tumbleweed:


----------



## Jayne1

juneping said:


> this thread has been slowing down a lot....:tumbleweed:


We need spring!

The stores have lots of IM early spring, but on-line they still trying to get rid of sale merch...


----------



## juneping

Jayne1 said:


> We need spring!
> 
> The stores have lots of IM early spring, but on-line they still trying to get rid of sale merch...



really? i have high hopes for the trip in HK in feb.....there's no VAT (hktaitai told me)..so it's gonna be cheaper...can't wait.
i have a couple of items in mind...


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> really? i have high hopes for the trip in HK in feb.....there's no VAT (hktaitai told me)..so it's gonna be cheaper...can't wait.
> *i have a couple of items in mind*...


So what do you have in mind?


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:
			
		

> So what do you have in mind?



A pair of cropped jeans the snake print and a top, the open knit brown light sweater the model was wearing in the etoile line but may be in another color...


----------



## Jayne1

juneping said:


> really? i have high hopes for the trip in HK in feb.....there's no VAT (hktaitai told me)..so it's gonna be cheaper...can't wait.
> i have a couple of items in mind...


I saw a lot of early spring IM -- but I only bought 2 Etoile tee shirts. I don't think I will want any spring...

I took spy pics from the racks but they aren't that great and I started to try on clothes and forgot to take the rest...


----------



## Isabelfan

Jayne1 said:
			
		

> I saw a lot of early spring IM -- but I only bought 2 Etoile tee shirts. I don't think I will want any spring...
> 
> I took spy pics from the racks but they aren't that great and I started to try on clothes and forgot to take the rest...



Am I right that the prices have been going up for IM in HK? 

They didn't seem very competitive the last time I was there.


----------



## juneping

Jayne1 said:


> I saw a lot of early spring IM -- but I only bought 2 Etoile tee shirts. I don't think I will want any spring...
> 
> I took spy pics from the racks but they aren't that great and I started to try on clothes and forgot to take the rest...



i haven't been to the IM store since the sale started. i just wanted a pair of cropped jeans to go with my heels esp the gwen
the top...i really love the ritchi but it's too late to the game but i really have high hopes for this top but in a cream color...


----------



## tonkamama

*Ladies ~ would you please talk about your favorite pieces from the SS 2012 collection?   Which of the collection pieces you would like to get at regular price or perhaps wait for sales and which one you think is a No No ...  *

Meanwhile may I present 3 pieces from the Etoile Spring 2012 I've tried on.

Left ~ Ito tweed blazer with Irma tweed skirt.
Right ~ Ltha zip front tweed jacket with Irma tweed skirt.

I am not too crazy about both pairings esp the one on the right  I don't think they look good together, I like the Ito (just not with the skirt).  I did purchase the cute skirt as I have some jackets/tops that can be good match...for example the Dilber .

For spring, I would LOVE to get the snake print pants and maybe Shepard knit sweater with the crazy price tag   Hence I will be on serious ban.


----------



## mercer

thanks for the spy pics tonka- you look great as always!


----------



## flower71

juneping said:


> this thread has been slowing down a lot....:tumbleweed:


Hey june, I have been slowing down


----------



## flower71

, sorry didn't finish the sentence I am waiting for the spring items to be on the racks and try them on. 
I did try my pair of BTW sandals and was I so disappointed!! They hurt my feet so bad, no hesitation, they weren't for me. They are going to sell out fast IMO, *Julide* for one has her eyes on a pair...Hope they fit you, dear.


----------



## flower71

tonkamama said:


> *Ladies ~ would you please talk about your favorite pieces from the SS 2012 collection?   Which of the collection pieces you would like to get at regular price or perhaps wait for sales and which one you think is a No No ...  *
> 
> Meanwhile may I present 3 pieces from the Etoile Spring 2012 I've tried on.
> 
> Left ~ Ito tweed blazer with Irma tweed skirt.
> Right ~ Ltha zip front tweed jacket with Irma tweed skirt.
> 
> I am not too crazy about both pairings esp the one on the right  I don't think they look good together, I like the Ito (just not with the skirt).  I did purchase the cute skirt as I have some jackets/tops that can be good match...for example the Dilber .
> 
> For spring, I would LOVE to get the snake print pants and maybe Shepard knit sweater with the crazy price tag   Hence I will be on serious ban.


I love the skirt too! good job! Can't wait for more...thanks tonka aand june for your pics!


----------



## juneping

the thing is, i always felt the F/W collections are always more appealing to me. i am more of a monotone person...so color doesn't really excite me much. 

*tonka* - i don't like the two jackets...they are kind of loose fit for my taste. and i do like the skirt on you. congrats!!

personally i really wanted a pair of cropped jeans...all i need is to wait for all the patterns come out and make a decision. so far i like the snake print the best.


----------



## Julide

flower71 said:


> , sorry didn't finish the sentence I am waiting for the spring items to be on the racks and try them on.
> I did try my pair of BTW sandals and was I so disappointed!! They hurt my feet so bad, no hesitation, they weren't for me. They are going to sell out fast IMO, *Julide* for one has her eyes on a pair...Hope they fit you, dear.



*Flower *I am sorry to hear that they didn't work for you. Would you mind sharing what made them uncomfortable? I live no where near IM so I was going to phone order them, but I wanted to see some opinions before I took the plunge. Thank you!!


----------



## tb-purselover

I love the snake print cords/jean, tizy top in grey. I know a lot of people here do not care for the tye-dye items, but I love them. I am dreaming of the indigo tye-dye jeans and maggy top. Plus one of the emboidered jeans would be nice. I cannot wait for them to get on the racks!


----------



## tb-purselover

nice spy pics Tonka! Thanks for sharing .



tonkamama said:


> *Ladies ~ would you please talk about your favorite pieces from the SS 2012 collection?   Which of the collection pieces you would like to get at regular price or perhaps wait for sales and which one you think is a No No ...  *
> 
> Meanwhile may I present 3 pieces from the Etoile Spring 2012 I've tried on.
> 
> Left ~ Ito tweed blazer with Irma tweed skirt.
> Right ~ Ltha zip front tweed jacket with Irma tweed skirt.
> 
> I am not too crazy about both pairings esp the one on the right  I don't think they look good together, I like the Ito (just not with the skirt).  I did purchase the cute skirt as I have some jackets/tops that can be good match...for example the Dilber .
> 
> For spring, I would LOVE to get the snake print pants and maybe Shepard knit sweater with the crazy price tag   Hence I will be on serious ban.


----------



## tb-purselover

These are my famous last words. I think I do not care for the items but then I see mod pics here and then I am doomed LOL.

Wait until you see action pics of the items before you final decision.



juneping said:


> the thing is, i always felt the F/W collections are always more appealing to me. i am more of a monotone person...so color doesn't really excite me much.
> 
> *tonka* - i don't like the two jackets...they are kind of loose fit for my taste. and i do like the skirt on you. congrats!!
> 
> personally i really wanted a pair of cropped jeans...all i need is to wait for all the patterns come out and make a decision. so far i like the snake print the best.


----------



## juneping

sorry to spam this thread...

this outfit was featured in a fashion forum...i was so happy...





Forum Street Style: Go Short or Go Skinny

i am not sure if i can post a link but the link is on my blog....


----------



## mercer

How fabulous!!  Congrats!  You look amazing!



juneping said:


> sorry to spam this thread...
> 
> this outfit was featured in a fashion forum...i was so happy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forum Street Style: Go Short or Go Skinny
> 
> i am not sure if i can post a link but the link is on my blog....


----------



## tonkamama

flower71 said:


> , sorry didn't finish the sentence I am waiting for the spring items to be on the racks and try them on.
> I did try my pair of BTW sandals and was I so disappointed!! They hurt my feet so bad, no hesitation, they weren't for me. They are going to sell out fast IMO, *Julide* for one has her eyes on a pair...Hope they fit you, dear.


Sorry the sandals don't make you feel like   Good to know the fitting so I will not bother to try them on.  Hope you will find your favorite ones in other brand.


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> sorry to spam this thread...
> 
> this outfit was featured in a fashion forum...i was so happy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forum Street Style: Go Short or Go Skinny
> 
> i am not sure if i can post a link but the link is on my blog....


You should always post them here (even just with one piece of IM)...  hehe, I already took a quick peek via your blog this morning!!  Love the top!


----------



## mercer

tonkamama said:


> *Ladies ~ would you please talk about your favorite pieces from the SS 2012 collection?   Which of the collection pieces you would like to get at regular price or perhaps wait for sales and which one you think is a No No ...  *
> 
> I have 2 pair of the Jenny boots on order (oh, when, oh when will they come in?)
> 
> and I love this little jacket!  Has anyone seen it in person?
> 
> I'm going to stay away from the large florals print dresses.  I think they are pretty, but as an old I think they might read a bit literal.  I don't want to look like I'm on my way to teach Sunday school in my best dress from Coldwater Creek.


----------



## juneping

thank you *mercer & tonka*!!

*mercer* - you look so adorable!!


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> the thing is, i always felt the F/W collections are always more appealing to me. i am more of a monotone person...so color doesn't really excite me much.
> 
> *tonka* - i don't like the two jackets...they are kind of loose fit for my taste. and i do like the skirt on you. congrats!!
> 
> personally i really wanted a pair of cropped jeans...all i need is to wait for all the patterns come out and make a decision. so far i like the snake print the best.


Exactly...I agree.  Both jacket were loose fit on me, I even tried the size 0 of Ltha zip front tweed jacket and still felt huge on me.  My SA told me not to get them 

For spring Runway line, you will find some gorgeous pants and cute tops, like the snake printed georgette ruffle cami & Mara printed georgette blouse.  I will see if I can find some photos to post them here....


----------



## mercer

juneping said:


> thank you *mercer & tonka*!!
> 
> *mercer* - you look so adorable!!



Oh golly, not me!  The pic is from the Matches Lookbook.


----------



## tonkamama

tb-purselover said:


> I love the snake print cords/jean, tizy top in grey. I know a lot of people here do not care for the tye-dye items, but I love them. I am dreaming of the indigo tye-dye jeans and maggy top. Plus one of the emboidered jeans would be nice. I cannot wait for them to get on the racks!


Me too, I can't wait to see them available on the rack...maybe by mid Jan??  I am hoping Spring season Ms. Marant is making all her pants fit for everyone body shapes (no more alteration)!!


----------



## tonkamama

mercer said:


> I have 2 pair of the Jenny boots on order (oh, when, oh when will they come in?)
> 
> and I love this little jacket!  Has anyone seen it in person?
> 
> I'm going to stay away from the large florals print dresses.  I think they are pretty, but as an old I think they might read a bit literal.  I don't want to look like I'm on my way to teach Sunday school in my best dress from Coldwater Creek.


*Mercer ~* I like the jacket, I think it is very unique and cute, do you know if they are available in other colors??  Barneys NY carries it in some sort of orange red color.


----------



## chicjean

*missty4*, I agree, return the shearling and keep the cardigan. *juneping* makes a good point that it probably wen 60% off for a reason, and now you know why. 



juneping said:


> this is the yony metallic stripe top i got in size 2....you can see, it's cut quite slim.





juneping said:


> sorry to spam this thread...
> 
> this outfit was featured in a fashion forum...i was so happy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forum Street Style: Go Short or Go Skinny
> 
> i am not sure if i can post a link but the link is on my blog....




You look amazing, as always. Love both outfits! I'm not brave enough to wear such sheer things, but you look fantastic!

*tonkamama*, thanks for the spy pics! I agree the pairing are a little weird, but those skirts are cute!

Sorry for being MIA. Went on a little trip for the holidays. I did manage to get to Barney's yesterday though. I returned the HUGE coat and as I was looking around spotted the Jafney dress that I've been lusting after. I tried it on and, needless to say, it came home with me  Here's a quick shot from the fitting room. Excuse the dorky socks, and the matchy matchy J.Crew iPhone case 






I also popped by Traffic at the Beverly Center- they had a handful of spring items, but nothing that I have been particularly excited about. Lots of the floral stuff, which really isn't my scene. They did still have a TON of the semax jeans on sale though, but they were still $175 or something.


----------



## tonkamama

chicjean said:


> *missty4*,
> Sorry for being MIA. Went on a little trip for the holidays. I did manage to get to Barney's yesterday though. I returned the HUGE coat and as I was looking around spotted the Jafney dress that I've been lusting after. I tried it on and, needless to say, it came home with me  Here's a quick shot from the fitting room. Excuse the dorky socks, and the matchy matchy J.Crew iPhone case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also popped by Traffic at the Beverly Center- they had a handful of spring items, but nothing that I have been particularly excited about. Lots of the floral stuff, which really isn't my scene. They did still have a TON of the semax jeans on sale though, but they were still $175 or something.


*chicjean ~* WOW!!  You look super amazing in the dress!!


----------



## flower71

Julide said:


> *Flower *I am sorry to hear that they didn't work for you. Would you mind sharing what made them uncomfortable? I live no where near IM so I was going to phone order them, but I wanted to see some opinions before I took the plunge. Thank you!!


I have wide feet so the buckle hurt me near my toes and under my ankle too...They looked REALLY great and I know other girls that grabbed them didn't have the same issue as me so I really hope they'll fit you fine


----------



## flower71

mercer said:


> tonkamama said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Ladies ~ would you please talk about your favorite pieces from the SS 2012 collection?   Which of the collection pieces you would like to get at regular price or perhaps wait for sales and which one you think is a No No ...  *
> * I don't want to look like I'm on my way to teach Sunday school in my best dress from Coldwater Creek*.
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo funny! You look adoarble in that jacket! Did you buy it?
> I may get a pair of cropped pants (waiting to see the prints IRL though)...and a pair of sandals (my store should be getting other models don't know which ones though?)
Click to expand...


----------



## flower71

chicjean said:


> *tonkamama*,  I was looking around spotted the Jafney dress that I've been lusting after. I tried it on and, n*eedless to say, it came home with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*
Of course you took that dress home ! You look "smashing"!*


----------



## cocoyu

Mercer, this jacket is really cute! Not sure what to wear it with though, shorts, jeans?


----------



## jellylicious

tonkamama said:


> *
> Left ~ Ito tweed blazer with Irma tweed skirt.
> Right ~ Ltha zip front tweed jacket with Irma tweed skirt. *


*

Wow, can't believe how big those jackets were on you. Just checked Matches today and they have the litha which on that model, it doesn't look big. How was the fabric? Looks scratchy to me.



tb-purselover said:



			I love the snake print cords/jean, tizy top in grey. I know a lot of people here do not care for the tye-dye items, but I love them. I am dreaming of the indigo tye-dye jeans and maggy top. Plus one of the emboidered jeans would be nice. I cannot wait for them to get on the racks!
		
Click to expand...


I'm with you on the tie-dye and the embroidered jeans  but the snake print is the most versatile. Cannot wait either to see spring pieces IRL! And i really really want those Rio sandals. Torn between the camel and black.



juneping said:



			sorry to spam this thread...

this outfit was featured in a fashion forum...i was so happy...





Forum Street Style: Go Short or Go Skinny

i am not sure if i can post a link but the link is on my blog....
		
Click to expand...

You go Juneping! Trés chic!*


----------



## jellylicious

Chicjean: Looking fab as usual!


----------



## mercer

tonkamama said:


> *Mercer ~* I like the jacket, I think it is very unique and cute, do you know if they are available in other colors??  Barneys NY carries it in some sort of orange red color.



I've only seen pictures of the jacket in the green.  It would be very cute in the orange/red though!


----------



## mercer

cocoyu said:


> Mercer, this jacket is really cute! Not sure what to wear it with though, shorts, jeans?




I think it would be cute with jeans or thrown over a dress.  I have a Etoile tulip dress from last spring that this would be perfect with.


----------



## mercer

Chicjean- that dress was made for you!!


----------



## Chanel 0407

If anyone happens to see the cleane bootie in the red please let me know.  I am looking for size 37 and am hoping for them to pop up somewhere.


----------



## Chanel 0407

This dress looks great om you chicjean.




chicjean said:


> *missty4*, I agree, return the shearling and keep the cardigan. *juneping* makes a good point that it probably wen 60% off for a reason, and now you know why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look amazing, as always. Love both outfits! I'm not brave enough to wear such sheer things, but you look fantastic!
> 
> *tonkamama*, thanks for the spy pics! I agree the pairing are a little weird, but those skirts are cute!
> 
> Sorry for being MIA. Went on a little trip for the holidays. I did manage to get to Barney's yesterday though. I returned the HUGE coat and as I was looking around spotted the Jafney dress that I've been lusting after. I tried it on and, needless to say, it came home with me  Here's a quick shot from the fitting room. Excuse the dorky socks, and the matchy matchy J.Crew iPhone case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also popped by Traffic at the Beverly Center- they had a handful of spring items, but nothing that I have been particularly excited about. Lots of the floral stuff, which really isn't my scene. They did still have a TON of the semax jeans on sale though, but they were still $175 or something.


----------



## juneping

*chicjean* - you looked great!! love it on you.


----------



## tb-purselover

Congrats Juneping!that's so awesome!!!



juneping said:


> sorry to spam this thread...
> 
> this outfit was featured in a fashion forum...i was so happy...
> 
> 
> [U]Forum Street Style: Go Short or Go Skinny[/U]
> 
> i am not sure if i can post a link but the link is on my blog....[/QUOTE]


----------



## juneping

thank you ladies!!


----------



## tb-purselover

You look gorgeous in that dress. It fits you like a dream. Of course you should have took it home! Congrats on the find!



chicjean said:


> *missty4*, I agree, return the shearling and keep the cardigan. *juneping* makes a good point that it probably wen 60% off for a reason, and now you know why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look amazing, as always. Love both outfits! I'm not brave enough to wear such sheer things, but you look fantastic!
> 
> *tonkamama*, thanks for the spy pics! I agree the pairing are a little weird, but those skirts are cute!
> 
> Sorry for being MIA. Went on a little trip for the holidays. I did manage to get to Barney's yesterday though. I returned the HUGE coat and as I was looking around spotted the Jafney dress that I've been lusting after. I tried it on and, needless to say, it came home with me  Here's a quick shot from the fitting room. Excuse the dorky socks, and the matchy matchy J.Crew iPhone case


----------



## missty4

Thank you for all the wonderful, sweet comments!  I was about to sell the yosemite too but looks like I'm keeping it! 

*juneping* - thanks for the advice. You look great as always, love the leopard top. It's no surprise to see you featured in fashion articles/forums 

*tonka* - you wear the erin denim dress so well! And I can't get that those modeling pics of the bordeaux bal moto jacket you posted on the bal forum... that outfit was amazing!

*jayne* - i'm in the pacific NW so it does get rainy cold, but not bone-chilling cold like Canada or out east. Unless I'm snowboarding at Timberline 

*chicjean* - you look great in the jafney dress! I got this dress as an impulse sale buy too since I own no animal prints whatsoever, but I actually really love this dress. Really flattering


----------



## tonkamama

flower71 said:


> []
> Sooo funny! You look adoarble in that jacket! *Did you buy it*?
> I may get a pair of cropped pants (waiting to see the prints IRL though)...and a pair of sandals (my store should be getting other models don't know which ones though?)



*flower71 ~ *No I did not buy the jackets, My sweet and honest SA told me not to... , but I bought the skirt only b/c I already have something I can wear with the skirt, so save me some extra $$.  



jellylicious said:


> Wow, can't believe how big those jackets were on you. Just checked Matches today and they have the litha which on that model, it doesn't look big. How was the fabric? Looks scratchy to me.



*jellylicious ~* I think the litha jacket is meant for fuller figure ladies.  Size 0 was way too big on me.  The fabric not scratchy at all.  Kinda thin tho (IMO)...

I think you will get more wears with Rio sandals in camel.  On the other hand black is always my 1st choice. 




mercer said:


> I think* it would be cute with jeans or thrown over a dress*.  I have a Etoile tulip dress from last spring that this would be perfect with.



*mercer ~ *such great ideas!!  For sure I will check out the red/orange one when BNY puts out on rack.


----------



## mercer

The pic is from the Matches lookbook-  the model does look great in the jacket, which makes me want it all the more!  I've been stalking the jacket online!



flower71 said:


> mercer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo funny! You look adoarble in that jacket! Did you buy it?
> I may get a pair of cropped pants (waiting to see the prints IRL though)...and a pair of sandals (my store should be getting other models don't know which ones though?)
Click to expand...


----------



## frou frou

Can anyone enlighten me ? I'm not cutting edge where I Marant is concerned, I just love her jackets from the past two years and idly googled Isabel Marant Fred jacket.
 I got a link to Isabel Marant with the very jacket for £110 . I put in my details , well address only thank goodness. When I went to put in card details I wasn't allowed to access that page , and then I noticed some Chinese character writing on the address bar .
 When I checked the original address bar it was Isabel Marants ...plural !!!!
This is obviously a fake website . The prices were all excellent, without being totally risible .
 I 'm   really wishing it'd been the real deal as I'm dead keen on Fred ! 
Anyone know about this http://www.isabelmarants.com/isabel-marant-fred039-jacket_p6862.html


----------



## tb-purselover

They sell fakes. Do not buy from them!






frou frou said:


> Can anyone enlighten me ? I'm not cutting edge where I Marant is concerned, I just love her jackets from the past two years and idly googled Isabel Marant Fred jacket.
> I got a link to Isabel Marant with the very jacket for £110 . I put in my details , well address only thank goodness. When I went to put in card details I wasn't allowed to access that page , and then I noticed some Chinese character writing on the address bar .
> When I checked the original address bar it was Isabel Marants ...plural !!!!
> This is obviously a fake website . The prices were all excellent, without being totally risible .
> I 'm   really wishing it'd been the real deal as I'm dead keen on Fred !
> Anyone know about this http://www.isabelmarants.com/isabel-marant-fred039-jacket_p6862.html


----------



## cocoyu

mercer said:
			
		

> The pic is from the Matches lookbook-  the model does look great in the jacket, which makes me want it all the more!  I've been stalking the jacket online!



any finding? I tried searching for that jacket online too, but didn't find in any site...  =(


----------



## mercer

cocoyu said:


> any finding? I tried searching for that jacket online too, but didn't find in any site...  =(



No, I haven't.  I figure it should pop up somewhere soon- it's so cute!  If you find it, do let me know!


----------



## Julide

flower71 said:


> I have wide feet so the buckle hurt me near my toes and under my ankle too...They looked REALLY great and I know other girls that grabbed them didn't have the same issue as me so I really hope they'll fit you fine



This is good to know!I have wide feet also!


----------



## frou frou

Thanks for that timely advice *tb-purselover *
That website is so sneaky with it's layout, everything looks fine except that extra s!
Thankfully my PC wouldn't let me put my card details


----------



## juneping

frou frou said:


> Thanks for that timely advice *tb-purselover *
> That website is so sneaky with it's layout, everything looks fine except that extra s!
> Thankfully my PC wouldn't let me put my card details



wow....your computer is so smart!! good that you weren't being scammed.
when i was browsing for IM and i also went into that website....it just looked so creepy....smh...


----------



## Chanel 0407

OMG, I am so happy you realized it was fake.  Great catch.
Another thing that I find very odd that is a dead givaway that something is not quite right is that they have every single piece of IM available and all sizes showing with such reasonable pricing.  It is never that easy to find IM from any season especially once the prices are marked down.  It almost like they are waiting for someones order to fire up their Isabel Marant assembly line.  They need to shut their website down.  The only thing I do like this website for is if I need to know the name of a particular piece they usually have the name I am looking for.    




frou frou said:


> Can anyone enlighten me ? I'm not cutting edge where I Marant is concerned, I just love her jackets from the past two years and idly googled Isabel Marant Fred jacket.
> I got a link to Isabel Marant with the very jacket for £110 . I put in my details , well address only thank goodness. When I went to put in card details I wasn't allowed to access that page , and then I noticed some Chinese character writing on the address bar .
> When I checked the original address bar it was Isabel Marants ...plural !!!!
> This is obviously a fake website . The prices were all excellent, without being totally risible .
> I 'm really wishing it'd been the real deal as I'm dead keen on Fred !
> Anyone know about this http://www.isabelmarants.com/isabel-marant-fred039-jacket_p6862.html


----------



## Jayne1

frou frou said:


> Can anyone enlighten me ? I'm not cutting edge where I Marant is concerned, I just love her jackets from the past two years and idly googled Isabel Marant Fred jacket.
> I got a link to Isabel Marant with the very jacket for £110 . I put in my details , well address only thank goodness. When I went to put in card details I wasn't allowed to access that page , and then I noticed some Chinese character writing on the address bar .
> When I checked the original address bar it was Isabel Marants ...plural !!!!
> This is obviously a fake website . The prices were all excellent, without being totally risible .
> I 'm   really wishing it'd been the real deal as I'm dead keen on Fred !
> Anyone know about this http://www.isabelmarants.com/isabel-marant-fred039-jacket_p6862.html





Chanel 0407 said:


> OMG, I am so happy you realized it was fake.  Great catch.
> Another thing that I find very odd that is a dead givaway that something is not quite right is that they have every single piece of IM available and all sizes showing with such reasonable pricing.  It is never that easy to find IM from any season especially once the prices are marked down.  It almost like they are waiting for someones order to fire up their Isabel Marant assembly line.  They need to shut their website down.  The only thing I do like this website for is if I need to know the name of a particular piece they usually have the name I am looking for.


I wonder what they send.  Obviously not what we see in the images... I can't believe they try to replicate the original.  Wouldn't that be too much trouble and not worth it financially?


----------



## jellylicious

All the photos/images are stretched wide-you can tell they are not that professional with their web and spelling skills-dead giveaways.


----------



## tonkamama

*Happy New Year everyone!!
*
Few new spring Etoile Isabel Marant are up on NAP US site now.


----------



## Jayne1

jellylicious said:


> All the photos/images are stretched wide-you can tell they are not that professional with their web and spelling skills-dead giveaways.


I realize that -- but don't you wonder what they actually send?  It can't be a replica -- that takes a factory and some thought. Maybe they don't send anything, they just take your money... ?


----------



## tb-purselover

^^I was more thinking that they take your CC and go on vacation. I mean, you enter almost all your personal information. They have it all. Not really sure they send anything. 

But who knows for sure, just my thoughts...


----------



## chicjean

tonkamama said:


> *chicjean ~* WOW!!  You look super amazing in the dress!!





flower71 said:


> Of course you took that dress home ! You look "smashing"!






jellylicious said:


> Chicjean: Looking fab as usual!






mercer said:


> Chicjean- that dress was made for you!!






Chanel 0407 said:


> This dress looks great om you chicjean.






juneping said:


> *chicjean* - you looked great!! love it on you.






tb-purselover said:


> You look gorgeous in that dress. It fits you like a dream. Of course you should have took it home! Congrats on the find!






missty4 said:


> *chicjean* - you look great in the jafney dress! I got this dress as an impulse sale buy too since I own no animal prints whatsoever, but I actually really love this dress. Really flattering



Thanks, all!!!  

CoC just got some spring IM things up... nothing that I don't think anyone here has already seen. 

I'm seriously lusting after the Sade leather jacket. Has anyone seen it in person yet/ tried it on????


----------



## Chanel 0407

Did anyone see that NAP sale has an additional 20% off?  I just bought Yony like 2 days ago and it hasen't even shipped yet.  Do you think they would do a price adjustment?  So far, I have been very happy with their customer service.  It wouldn't hurt to try right?


----------



## jellylicious

Chanel 0407 said:


> Did anyone see that NAP sale has an additional 20% off?  I just bought Yony like 2 days ago and it hasen't even shipped yet.  Do you think they would do a price adjustment?  So far, I have been very happy with their customer service.  It wouldn't hurt to try right?



I'm going to do the same thing. The Essia jeans was available in my size and I had ordered it a few days ago. Waiting to see if it fits before i go ahead and ask for the price adjustment. Totally worth the try!


----------



## Chanel 0407

oh that's a good point.  Is it a final sale?  It didn't say anything about a final sale when I ordered something today.  





jellylicious said:


> I'm going to do the same thing. The Essia jeans was available in my size and I had ordered it a few days ago. Waiting to see if it fits before i go ahead and ask for the price adjustment. Totally worth the try!


----------



## chicjean

Chanel 0407 said:


> oh that's a good point.  Is it a final sale?  It didn't say anything about a final sale when I ordered something today.



I don't think that NAP ever does Final Sale, but I could be wrong. Last summer I ordered some J.Brand shorts that had gone to the extra mark down and they didn't fit- I didn't have any trouble returning them.


----------



## mercer

Chanel 0407 said:


> Did anyone see that NAP sale has an additional 20% off? I just bought Yony like 2 days ago and it hasen't even shipped yet. Do you think they would do a price adjustment? So far, I have been very happy with their customer service. It wouldn't hurt to try right?


 
I think they have to give you a price adjustment if it's been less than 7 days.

Annoyed that the dress I've had my eye on only went to 52% off.   What an odd percentage. I hate that they don't reduce all items an equal amount.  So much so, that  I've decided to save my $$ for some Bobby sneakers instead.  grumble, grumble.


----------



## francelamour

chicjean said:
			
		

> Thanks, all!!!
> 
> CoC just got some spring IM things up... nothing that I don't think anyone here has already seen.
> 
> I'm seriously lusting after the Sade leather jacket. Has anyone seen it in person yet/ tried it on????



The Sade jacket ist already SOLD OUT at Mytheresa ... in all sizes...


----------



## francelamour

Does anyone know from wich season this Etoile leather jacket is?

(http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/$(KGrHqZHJBgE7)tnv!D3BO95yD6OwQ~~60_1.JPG?set_id=880000500F)


----------



## maccyd

Hi guys!

Think its a bit of a long shot but just wondering if anyone has seen the burgundy Ina jacket floating around for sale anywhere?? I am looking for a Size 0. If anyone can help me out please PM me or reply here!

ebay.com.au/itm/Etoile-Isabel-Marant-Ina-coat-/330664818353?pt=AU_Womens_Clothing_2&hash=item4cfd28b6b1#ht_500wt_1413

Thankyou so much


----------



## maccyd

oops the picture didnt seem to upload before!
Hopefully you guys can see this now??


----------



## Amsterdam

Ladies, there is an Etien size 3 on The Outnet US now!


----------



## juneping

Amsterdam said:


> Ladies, there is an Etien size 3 on The Outnet US now!



it's sold out already...
actually zara has one just like that....


----------



## mercer

Amsterdam said:


> Ladies, there is an Etien size 3 on The Outnet US now!



missed it!  dang!  I update the outnet constantly through the day and I never hit it right! phooey!


----------



## tb-purselover

I do love the Sade leather jacket. I can't believe it sold out already. I love how feminine yet chic/cool it looks at the same time. It looks like it is coming in a biege/camel color too. But I don't know if any of the US boutiques will be carrying any other color besides black.

These pics are taken from Styleheroine.com. She rocks a *similar *IM jacket to the Sade from a previous season. Sade actually looks very similar to the leather jacket from another season. Accept Sade has no quilting on the back/shoulder area. I wish it had the quilting. But even without, it totally is chic








*Also*, take a look at these pictures posted on Carolinesmode.com!! Awesome!


----------



## jellylicious

tb-purselover said:


> I do love the Sade leather jacket. I can't believe it sold out already. I love how feminine yet chic/cool it looks at the same time. It looks like it is coming in a biege/camel color too. But I don't know if any of the US boutiques will be carrying any other color besides black.
> 
> These pics are taken from Styleheroine.com. She rocks a *similar *IM jacket to the Sade from a previous season. Sade actually looks very similar to the leather jacket from another season. Accept Sade has no quilting on the back/shoulder area. I wish it had the quilting. But even without, it totally is chic
> 
> *Also*, take a look at these pictures posted on Carolinesmode.com!! Awesome!



Thanks for posting these! The Sade is just drool worthy! Wow! I love it without the quilting. The rajasthani jacket-aamazing!


----------



## francelamour

The 'Sade' ist very similar to the 'keni' from last year - the keni had no belt!
I hope there will be more stock in mytheresa or nap, matches etc will offer the Sade...


----------



## Chanel 0407

The sade is expensive.  I think I would rather have Rick Owens or Balenciaga looks like the same price point.


----------



## bgmommy

tb-purselover said:


> I do love the Sade leather jacket. I can't believe it sold out already. I love how feminine yet chic/cool it looks at the same time. It looks like it is coming in a biege/camel color too. But I don't know if any of the US boutiques will be carrying any other color besides black.
> 
> These pics are taken from Styleheroine.com. She rocks a *similar *IM jacket to the Sade from a previous season. Sade actually looks very similar to the leather jacket from another season. Accept Sade has no quilting on the back/shoulder area. I wish it had the quilting. But even without, it totally is chic
> View attachment 1556994
> 
> 
> View attachment 1556995
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Also*, take a look at these pictures posted on Carolinesmode.com!! Awesome!



I have this jacket (Keni) in the camel - it is wonderful.  The Sade in the camel colorway was available for pre-order from Barneys.  I bet it will become available online again when the items actually comes in.  I don't remember the price though.  Thanks for posting these wonderful pics!


----------



## tonkamama

*tb-purselover ~* thanks for the eye candies!!!  The *IM WeezEmbroidered Jacket will be available via Barneys *(not sure if BNY will list it on the web tho) for about $4.6K.  Perhaps calling BNY and reserve one will be best option... 

*Chanel ~* I agree with you on the Sade jacket ($2,650), I think I will stick with RO and Bal that are already in my closet for now tho...(hehe I am on ban so I can only doing this  when one of the ladies post Sade mod pic).


----------



## chicjean

tb-purselover said:


> I do love the Sade leather jacket. I can't believe it sold out already. I love how feminine yet chic/cool it looks at the same time. It looks like it is coming in a biege/camel color too. But I don't know if any of the US boutiques will be carrying any other color besides black.
> 
> These pics are taken from Styleheroine.com. She rocks a *similar *IM jacket to the Sade from a previous season. Sade actually looks very similar to the leather jacket from another season. Accept Sade has no quilting on the back/shoulder area. I wish it had the quilting. But even without, it totally is chic
> View attachment 1556994
> 
> 
> View attachment 1556995
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Also*, take a look at these pictures posted on Carolinesmode.com!! Awesome!



 Thanks for posting these photos, love them!



tonkamama said:


> *tb-purselover ~* thanks for the eye candies!!!  The *IM WeezEmbroidered Jacket will be available via Barneys *(not sure if BNY will list it on the web tho) for about $4.6K.  Perhaps calling BNY and reserve one will be best option...
> 
> *Chanel ~* I agree with you on the Sade jacket ($2,650), I think I will stick with RO and Bal that are already in my closet for now tho...(hehe I am on ban so I can only doing this  when one of the ladies post Sade mod pic).



Ooo, good to know about the price point. As much as I love it, I'm with you. I'd rather have an RO or a Bal.


----------



## tonkamama

maccyd said:


> oops the picture didnt seem to upload before!
> Hopefully you guys can see this now??


*maccyd ~ *sorry this coat has been sold out perhaps best place to get it is via EBay.  Please be careful who you dealing with on EBay  by checking out the sellers' creditability before bidding.


----------



## juneping

tb-purselover said:


> I do love the Sade leather jacket. I can't believe it sold out already. I love how feminine yet chic/cool it looks at the same time. It looks like it is coming in a biege/camel color too. But I don't know if any of the US boutiques will be carrying any other color besides black.
> 
> These pics are taken from Styleheroine.com. She rocks a *similar *IM jacket to the Sade from a previous season. Sade actually looks very similar to the leather jacket from another season. Accept Sade has no quilting on the back/shoulder area. I wish it had the quilting. But even without, it totally is chic
> View attachment 1556994
> 
> 
> View attachment 1556995
> 
> 
> *Also*, take a look at these pictures posted on Carolinesmode.com!! Awesome!








thanks tb!! this is another pants that's on my mind....need to see them IRL...


----------



## cocoyu

just want to share a very old IM catalogue pic, love the whole look, wish i can get a pair of jeans like these!


----------



## jellylicious

Chanel 0407 said:


> oh that's a good point.  Is it a final sale?  It didn't say anything about a final sale when I ordered something today.



No adjustments for me. They were loose all over. Save my $. Did you get yours?


----------



## Chanel 0407

Yes they did it for me!  I got the Yony top for $129 and my Eddie Borgo bracelet for like $70.    



jellylicious said:


> No adjustments for me. They were loose all over. Save my $. Did you get yours?


----------



## jellylicious

Chanel 0407 said:


> Yes they did it for me!  I got the Yony top for $129 and my Eddie Borgo bracelet for like $70.


YAY!


----------



## tb-purselover

jellylicious said:


> Thanks for posting these! The Sade is just drool worthy! Wow! I love it without the quilting. The rajasthani jacket-aamazing!





chicjean said:


> Thanks for posting these photos, love them!





tonkamama said:


> *tb-purselover ~* thanks for the eye candies!!!  The *IM WeezEmbroidered Jacket will be available via Barneys *(not sure if BNY will list it on the web tho) for about $4.6K.  Perhaps calling BNY and reserve one will be best option...



You are all welcome . I enjoy looking at eye candy like this too! It just makes me drool. I too was drooling over the Sade. I keep going back and forth. If I need this jacket or a RO or quilted Bal jacket. I think, in the end, for that amount of money I would prefer a quilted bmoto or a RO. But I always "flip-flop."

I am drooling over the pants in the IM pics more so then the Weez jacket. I can't stomach the 4.6k price point . I think I would rather spend 5k on a Chanel at that price point ykwim?




bgmommy said:


> I have this jacket (Keni) in the camel - it is  wonderful.  The Sade in the camel colorway was available for pre-order  from Barneys.  I bet it will become available online again when the  items actually comes in.  I don't remember the price though.  Thanks for  posting these wonderful pics!



Thanks bgmommy for letting us know the name of the jacket! I remember someone getting it at an awesome deal. Was it you!? I am really loving the look of the jacket. But the price point is hard to swallow. I doubt it would make it to sale price again? Any thoughts?

Do you own a RO or bmoto jacket? How would you compare?




juneping said:


> thanks tb!! this is another pants that's on my mind....need to see them IRL...



You're welcome! I too was eye-balling the pants. My eyes sort of zoned in on the pants, sort of gazed at the jacket, but the pants just made me stop and gasp. I just love them and can't wait to see them IRL! I have it on my radar too.


----------



## tonkamama

*June ~* I believe the pants is called Reo Brode Printed Jean and will be available via BNY for $675 (not bad but HK might be cheaper?).  Did you see anything new and interesting from IM Soho boutique??  

*Tb ~* Totally agree with nearly $5K I will go for a Chanel classic tweed jacket.  I think if you can find a quilted bmoto then you should go for it .  I was too late and not sure if Bal will bring back the style next season or not.  As for me I must say that I truly love my RO jackets...  I've been wearing them almost daily dress up and down.      



juneping said:


> thanks tb!! *this is another pants that's on my mind*....need to see them IRL...





tb-purselover said:


> You are all welcome . I enjoy looking at eye candy like this too! It just makes me drool. I too was drooling over the Sade. I keep going back and forth. If I need this jacket or a RO or quilted Bal jacket. I think, in the end, for that amount of money I would prefer *a quilted bmoto* or a RO. But I always "flip-flop."
> 
> *I am drooling over the pants in the IM pics* more so then the Weez jacket. I can't stomach the 4.6k price point . I think I would rather spend 5k on a Chanel at that price point ykwim?


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> *June ~* I believe the pants is called Reo Brode Printed Jean and will be available via BNY for $675 (not bad but HK might be cheaper?).  Did you see anything new and interesting from IM Soho boutique??
> 
> *Tb ~* Totally agree with nearly $5K I will go for a Chanel classic tweed jacket.  I think if you can find a quilted bmoto then you should go for it .  I was too late and not sure if Bal will bring back the style next season or not.  As for me I must say that I truly love my RO jackets...  I've been wearing them almost daily dress up and down.



i haven't been to IM store since the sale. it's soooooo COLD and i will jsut visit the IM store in HK...
i know the jeans come in two different price point. one with some embellishment and one is just the prints without all those extra stuff on the pants. i am looking at the cheaper version (almost half). i got a 10% off offer from matches but not sure about the duty fee...but i think HK will be the best bet b/c i can try them on.


----------



## bgmommy

tb-purselover said:


> You are all welcome . I enjoy looking at eye candy like this too! It just makes me drool. I too was drooling over the Sade. I keep going back and forth. If I need this jacket or a RO or quilted Bal jacket. I think, in the end, for that amount of money I would prefer a quilted bmoto or a RO. But I always "flip-flop."
> 
> I am drooling over the pants in the IM pics more so then the Weez jacket. I can't stomach the 4.6k price point . I think I would rather spend 5k on a Chanel at that price point ykwim?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks bgmommy for letting us know the name of the jacket! I remember someone getting it at an awesome deal. Was it you!? I am really loving the look of the jacket. But the price point is hard to swallow. I doubt it would make it to sale price again? Any thoughts?
> 
> Do you own a RO or bmoto jacket? How would you compare?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome! I too was eye-balling the pants. My eyes sort of zoned in on the pants, sort of gazed at the jacket, but the pants just made me stop and gasp. I just love them and can't wait to see them IRL! I have it on my radar too.



Yes, that was me...good memory.  I did get the Keni from the Outnet for around $800.  That did make a big difference.  I do have a Balenciaga that I paid full price for and really like it and wear a ton - iconic IMO.  I also ordered a RO from NM on sale - great price.  I did not love it as it was the metallic green with buttons (prefer a zipper) and not keen on color.  I am trying to buy items on sale that I would buy full price as well.  I only purchased because it was a "deal" so sent back.  I do want a RO someday! For that amount of money I think you should ONLY buy the jacket you LOVE...no matter if it's RO, IM or Balenciaga etc.  There is a FAB Balenciaga quilted black on Barneys now, but don't recall the price.  Keep us posted on your decisions - good luck!


----------



## francelamour

bgmommy said:


> Yes, that was me...good memory.  I did get the Keni from the Outnet for around $800.  That did make a big difference.  I do have a Balenciaga that I paid full price for and really like it and wear a ton - iconic IMO.  I also ordered a RO from NM on sale - great price.  I did not love it as it was the metallic green with buttons (prefer a zipper) and not keen on color.  I am trying to buy items on sale that I would buy full price as well.  I only purchased because it was a "deal" so sent back.  I do want a RO someday! For that amount of money I think you should ONLY buy the jacket you LOVE...no matter if it's RO, IM or Balenciaga etc.  There is a FAB Balenciaga quilted black on Barneys now, but don't recall the price.  Keep us posted on your decisions - good luck!


@bgmommy:

wow!!!I can't believe that there was a 'keni' at ounet!!!
Which size an colour did you get?
was it last season!


----------



## Jaded81

Finally got to wear my Isabel Marant items during my trip to Hong Kong!!


----------



## juneping

*jaded *- love your outfits!! esp the one wearing the dana...


----------



## Jaded81

Thank you!! Had been looking for the Taupe Dana/Bardu for the longest time!!! 




juneping said:


> *jaded *- love your outfits!! esp the one wearing the dana...


----------



## Jayne1

Jaded81 said:


> Finally got to wear my Isabel Marant items during my trip to Hong Kong!!


Gorgeous!  Especially the way you wear them.  (I can't get over how Bal looks so good with IM.)


----------



## mercer

You look so great Jaded!  Thanks for sharing your pics!


----------



## tb-purselover

Jaded81 said:


> Finally got to wear my Isabel Marant items during my trip to Hong Kong!!



You look beautiful! I can't believe you were able to find the Dana boots in HK! They seem impossible to find here in the US. Is HK the place to find IM from past seasons? Did you find a lot there? How much cheaper is it there then in the US?


----------



## juneping

there are gwen on yoox now...all sizes available except 7.


----------



## tonkamama

Jaded81 said:


> Finally got to wear my Isabel Marant items during my trip to Hong Kong!!


  love love love everything you wore in the pictures!!  esp the 1st photo and your Dana!!  Hope by end of the year I can re-visit my shopping heaven for couple days on the way home to Taiwan !!


----------



## Jaded81

Thanks so much! I know right, it just seems made to go with one another! Thought I think my Chanel would have been a better match with the Lexy 



Jayne1 said:


> Gorgeous!  Especially the way you wear them.  (I can't get over how Bal looks so good with IM.)


----------



## Jaded81

Thanks hun!




mercer said:


> You look so great Jaded!  Thanks for sharing your pics!


----------



## Jaded81

Thanks dearie! Ohh no I bought the boots on ebay! I did visit the shop in Causeway bay. They only had stuff from AW11.. all on sale. I didn't buy anything though. I think stuff in HK is generally cheaper than the US apparently.




tb-purselover said:


> You look beautiful! I can't believe you were able to find the Dana boots in HK! They seem impossible to find here in the US. Is HK the place to find IM from past seasons? Did you find a lot there? How much cheaper is it there then in the US?


----------



## Jaded81

Thank you my darling!! 




tonkamama said:


> love love love everything you wore in the pictures!!  esp the 1st photo and your Dana!!  Hope by end of the year I can re-visit my shopping heaven for couple days on the way home to Taiwan !!


----------



## Jaded81

ARGH! I am so tempted to get them in the 39 but the problem is that my pants are all ankle length (because I am short I tend not to wear 3/4 length pants) and it doesn't seem logical to get them if I am not going to show the wrap around but around the ankle?




juneping said:


> there are gwen on yoox now...all sizes available except 7.


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> there are gwen on yoox now...all sizes available except 7.


June ~ can you copy the link here?  Sorry I cannot find it on Yoox...


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> June ~ can you copy the link here?  Sorry I cannot find it on Yoox...



try these two....no size 7...

http://www.yoox.com/searchresult.as.../isabel+marant+shoes/toll/OFF/ipp/40/gender/D

http://www.yoox.com/item/YOOX/ISABE...3FD17CD7/rr/1/cod10/44370365GO/sts/sr_women80


----------



## juneping

Jaded81 said:


> ARGH! I am so tempted to get them in the 39 but the problem is that my pants are all ankle length (because I am short I tend not to wear 3/4 length pants) and it doesn't seem logical to get them if I am not going to show the wrap around but around the ankle?



can you roll them up? they go really well with dress/skirts too....i really love gwens.


----------



## Jaded81

I completely caved! You are such an enabler!!  

Been eyeing the Gwens in that color combo (black/white) for the longest time! Even after taxes and shipping it is cheaper than purchasing it on ebay and even on Netaporter!

But it is weird that YOOX described it as Black?




juneping said:


> can you roll them up? they go really well with dress/skirts too....i really love gwens.


----------



## Jaded81

I will somehow try to make them work for me


----------



## juneping

Jaded81 said:


> I completely caved! You are such an enabler!!
> 
> Been eyeing the Gwens in that color combo (black/white) for the longest time! Even after taxes and shipping it is cheaper than purchasing it on ebay and even on Netaporter!
> 
> But it is weird that YOOX described it as Black?



i saw your mod pix, so i think they'd work for you. can't wait for your mod pix 
i got mine for about the same price....i also just noticed it says black...weird. but i trust the stock photos. 
i am so happy for you!!


----------



## chicjean

Jaded81 said:


> Finally got to wear my Isabel Marant items during my trip to Hong Kong!!



Love all of these outfits! You look fantastic!  

Totally agree that Bal and IM were kind of made for each other.


----------



## francelamour

There ist the Sade jacket at matches.com...nearly 300 Euro more expensive than the black one was at mytheresa!!!
I like the black one more...really not only because the price!
Has anyone seen it in black somewhere again?


----------



## bgmommy

francelamour said:


> @bgmommy:
> 
> wow!!!I can't believe that there was a 'keni' at ounet!!!
> Which size an colour did you get?
> was it last season!



I got the camel color in a 0.  I think i got it in October and it was from Spring 11 collection I believe.  The week before I debated the black that was full price on NAP International site, but then got the Balmain in black from the Outnet during the big Balmain sale.  It was very random - just popped up and I grabbed...worried it would be too small, but fits great - I wear it more than I thought...usually favor black, but it has been seasonably warm and it looks great with colored scarf, cream cords and taupe dickers!


----------



## birkingal

Jaded81 said:


> Finally got to wear my Isabel Marant items during my trip to Hong Kong!!



*Jaded*, WOW! WOW! WOW! Love how you wear your IM clothes. They fit you perfect.


----------



## birkingal

Thought I'd share my shopping uniform. My good ol' trusted Bator is getting a lot of wear with the mild winter that we're getting.


----------



## francelamour

I tried in the tan Sade jacket today at Jades - it's not my colour ... if anyone sees a black Sade in a french 40 ... PLEASE let me know !


----------



## am2022

wow... wish you could have taken pictures..

hows the sizing on the sade jacket?

notice it starts at size 36 and up... and its french sizing... so 36 corresponds to 4 US?  

please advise!
Thanks



francelamour said:


> I tried in the tan Sade jacket today at Jades - it's not my colour ... if anyone sees a black Sade in a french 40 ... PLEASE let me know !


----------



## am2022

wow... jaded you look so fab in all of these pics! more please!



Jaded81 said:


> Finally got to wear my Isabel Marant items during my trip to Hong Kong!!


----------



## am2022

Hi M!!! Happy new year!!
Looking fab for 2012!!
It's year of the dragon so may all the good luck in the world shower on us all!!



birkingal said:


> Thought I'd share my shopping uniform. My good ol' trusted Bator is getting a lot of wear with the mild winter that we're getting.


----------



## francelamour

The Sade runs a little bit small but not that much.
I wear a us 8/European 38/ French 40 (marant 2) and I am 178 cm - the french 40  fits perfect with the Sade!


----------



## Jayne1

birkingal said:


> Thought I'd share my shopping uniform. My good ol' trusted Bator is getting a lot of wear with the mild winter that we're getting.


I _love_ that jacket -- I agree about the lack of lining in recent seasons. Not good.  (I was reading your blog.)


----------



## tonkamama

birkingal said:


> Thought I'd share my shopping uniform. My good ol' trusted Bator is getting a lot of wear with the mild winter that we're getting.


Love your jacket !!  I hope Ms. Marant will make more of these coats with lining for next season!


----------



## Jayne1

When does Matches do their second markdown on everything IM?  I'm waiting - it seems silly to get it if the next markdown is so soon.  Or isn't it?


----------



## Jaded81

Thank you so much!! Now I can stop going back to Amacasa's pics and your blog to look at the Gwens 




juneping said:


> i saw your mod pix, so i think they'd work for you. can't wait for your mod pix
> i got mine for about the same price....i also just noticed it says black...weird. but i trust the stock photos.
> i am so happy for you!!


----------



## Jaded81

Thanks so much!!! LOL I will try but it is hard to wear IM in Singapore's hot weather! Only get a chance when I am traveling  



amacasa said:


> wow... jaded you look so fab in all of these pics! more please!


----------



## Jaded81

Thank you! You too look incredibly chic with your Bator! please post more often!! (Btw, I read in your blog that you are Malaysian? So am I! )




birkingal said:


> *Jaded*, WOW! WOW! WOW! Love how you wear your IM clothes. They fit you perfect.


----------



## Jaded81

Thanks sweetie! 



chicjean said:


> Love all of these outfits! You look fantastic!
> 
> Totally agree that Bal and IM were kind of made for each other.


----------



## birkingal

amacasa said:


> Hi M!!! Happy new year!!
> Looking fab for 2012!!
> It's year of the dragon so may all the good luck in the world shower on us all!!



Hi A! Happy New Year to you too! I've got a few dragons in the family so hopefully, they will bring good luck since it's their year


----------



## birkingal

Jayne1 said:


> I _love_ that jacket -- I agree about the lack of lining in recent seasons. Not good.  (I was reading your blog.)



Jayne1, I think it's the common complaint these days. I wonder if this is IM's way of reducing production cost but seriously, some her of jackets are seriously scratchy


----------



## birkingal

Jaded81 said:


> Thank you! You too look incredibly chic with your Bator! please post more often!! (Btw, I read in your blog that you are Malaysian? So am I! )



*Jaded*, you're one incredibly chic Malaysian! I love how you wear your IM pieces. Lovely to meet a fellow Malaysian . I haven't lived in the country for more than 2 decades but I still miss the food and family.


----------



## birkingal

tonkamama said:


> Love your jacket !!  I hope Ms. Marant will make more of these coats with lining for next season!



*Tonkamama*, I hope so too. I tried on a few of her sweaters and jacket at Harvey Nichols the other day and was disappointed. Love the cut. I just don't love the unbearable itch.


----------



## jellylicious

birkingal said:


> *Jaded*, you're one incredibly chic Malaysian! I love how you wear your IM pieces. Lovely to meet a fellow Malaysian . I haven't lived in the country for more than 2 decades but I still miss the food and family.



Wow, so many fellow malaysian ladies here. You are ALL so chic! Keep posting. I'm with Birkingal-miss the food and family and hope to visit someday.


----------



## mercer

Jordan Jacket owners- are there removable shoulder pads?  I know that the jacket runs small and I'm concerned that my normal size (3) will be too small. It seems like removing the shoulder pads might make the jacket more roomy.  Since I can't size up, I'm concerned  that I'm going to end up with a jacket that doesn't fit.  I've found one on ebay and am wondering if I should take the plunge or would I end up with a very expensive piece I couldn't return.


----------



## Amsterdam

mercer said:


> Jordan Jacket owners- are there removable shoulder pads?  I know that the jacket runs small and I'm concerned that my normal size (3) will be too small. It seems like removing the shoulder pads might make the jacket more roomy.  Since I can't size up, I'm concerned  that I'm going to end up with a jacket that doesn't fit.  I've found one on ebay and am wondering if I should take the plunge or would I end up with a very expensive piece I couldn't return.



The Jordan fits very small, you need to size up!

I don't think taking out the shoulder pads will make the jacket more roomy.
I have size 1 and have the Jordan in size 2 and it's a snug fit, I believe I could have taken size 3 for a more loose fit as well.


----------



## chicjean

birkingal said:


> Thought I'd share my shopping uniform. My good ol' trusted Bator is getting a lot of wear with the mild winter that we're getting.



love!  so chic!!


----------



## Jayne1

mercer said:


> Jordan Jacket owners- are there removable shoulder pads?  I know that the jacket runs small and I'm concerned that my normal size (3) will be too small. It seems like removing the shoulder pads might make the jacket more roomy.  Since I can't size up, I'm concerned  that I'm going to end up with a jacket that doesn't fit.  I've found one on ebay and am wondering if I should take the plunge or would I end up with a very expensive piece I couldn't return.





Amsterdam said:


> The Jordan fits very small, you need to size up!
> 
> I don't think taking out the shoulder pads will make the jacket more roomy.
> I have size 1 and have the Jordan in size 2 and it's a snug fit, I believe I could have taken size 3 for a more loose fit as well.


That Jordan jacket was not meant for those of us who take a 3 as our normal size...  unfortunately.


----------



## mercer

Thank you Amsterdam and Jayne! It's disappointing, but I guess I'll have to pass.  It's so hard, because it's emotional "But I loooooove it the jacket!!!"   I've spent too much money thinking that I can somehow mentally will my DNA to change to get things to fit!  Or, much worse, wearing things that don't really fit "who needs to breathe?" and wanting to die by the end of the day.  Trying to avoid the easy mistakes in 2012!


----------



## Maland

Any of you who has or has tried on the Anders jumper..? I am usually a size 34, IM 1, and I have tried on size 1 earlier. However, have been waiting for the sale before buying it and now only size 2 is available .. So I am now thinking of buying a size 2 instead, but would like to hear if any of you know whether there is a big difference between size 1 and 2...???? Any help would be highly appreciated, before the jumper is completely sold out..


----------



## mandicakes

Maland said:


> Any of you who has or has tried on the Anders jumper..? I am usually a size 34, IM 1, and I have tried on size 1 earlier. However, have been waiting for the sale before buying it and now only size 2 is available .. So I am now thinking of buying a size 2 instead, but would like to hear if any of you know whether there is a big difference between size 1 and 2...???? Any help would be highly appreciated, before the jumper is completely sold out..



Hi Maland. I think it will be far too big for you. I have the Anders in size 1 and I am a standard size 36 FR.  It is a bit slouchy on me and I could have honestly gone for the size 0.  Unless you are wanting a really slouchy knit but I think it will overwhelm your frame.


----------



## Maland

Hi Mandicakes,
Appreciate the advise - though I was hoping for a different answer .. Guess I was trying to convince myself that there hardly wouldn't be a dif between the two sizes.. So although I like jumpers a bit oversize - especially this season - I wouldn't want it to look as if I put on my husband's jumper.. So should probably focus on the new IM stuff instead.. I'm thinking of getting the Willow and Betty trainers.. Have tried on the Betty's where I'm a size 37; anyone who knows if the Willows have the same sizing as the Betty's..? Have also tried on the Becketts (wrong colour com though) where I'm also a size 37..


----------



## Greentea

Here's my new steal from the Etoile Line! Charcoal gray suit jacket from Barneys - only $199 marked down from $508! Love this versatile piece. Please excuse the dreadful shot and dirty mirror in my DD's room.


----------



## Greentea

birkingal said:


> Thought I'd share my shopping uniform. My good ol' trusted Bator is getting a lot of wear with the mild winter that we're getting.



So chic, friend! Love!


----------



## Jayne1

Greentea said:


> Here's my new steal from the Etoile Line! Charcoal gray suit jacket from Barneys - only $199 marked down from $508! Love this versatile piece. Please excuse the dreadful shot and dirty mirror in my DD's room.


Not everyone can wear that jacket, must be why they reduced the price so much -- you look fabulous in it!!!


----------



## tonkamama

Greentea said:


> Here's my new steal from the Etoile Line! Charcoal gray suit jacket from Barneys - only $199 marked down from $508! Love this versatile piece. Please excuse the dreadful shot and dirty mirror in my DD's room.


Very nice jacket, congrats on such FAB price!! I wanted one too but mys size sold out quickly.  Did you get the matching pants?  I like this jacket cus you can always wear it to work ...  very versatile!!


----------



## tonkamama

Maland said:


> Hi Mandicakes,
> Appreciate the advise - though I was hoping for a different answer .. Guess I was trying to convince myself that there hardly wouldn't be a dif between the two sizes.. So although I like jumpers a bit oversize - especially this season - I wouldn't want it to look as if I put on my husband's jumper.. So should probably focus on the new IM stuff instead.. I'm thinking of getting the Willow and Betty trainers.. Have tried on the Betty's where I'm a size 37; anyone who knows if the Willows have the same sizing as the Betty's..? Have also tried on the Becketts (wrong colour com though) where I'm also a size 37..


Maland ~ Mandi is correct on sizing, you will need a size 0.  Just an FYI...I am 36/38 & 5'7" and I got it in size 2 (which size 1 would be perfect but sold out).  Size 2 is a bit loose on me and sleeves are quiet longer (which I don't mind).  So I wore it kinda like a "jacket" over a shirt if you know what I mean ...  I will do anything possible to make all IM sizes work for me!!


----------



## Jaded81

Thank you so much! Nothing beats Malaysian food! hehe 



birkingal said:


> *Jaded*, you're one incredibly chic Malaysian! I love how you wear your IM pieces. Lovely to meet a fellow Malaysian . I haven't lived in the country for more than 2 decades but I still miss the food and family.


----------



## Jaded81

Here's my new Joogi dress paired with my Lexy!


----------



## Jaded81

Great find!!! I got my dress on sale too!! The shipping was a killer, but better save some than none!!




Greentea said:


> Here's my new steal from the Etoile Line! Charcoal gray suit jacket from Barneys - only $199 marked down from $508! Love this versatile piece. Please excuse the dreadful shot and dirty mirror in my DD's room.


----------



## mercer

greentea, jaded and birkin- you guys look amazing!  great outfits!


----------



## juneping

*jaded* - that's a nice dress, love it pairing with the lexy.


----------



## tonkamama

Jaded81 said:


> Here's my new Joogi dress paired with my Lexy!


*Jaded81 ~* beautiful!!  thanks for the mod pic of pairing the dress with Lexy...  I will try this look


----------



## Jaded81

Thanks ladies!


----------



## Jaded81

Ugh I am so annoyed! There was a Red Ritchi that was just listed on evilbay.. was going to buy it but was waiting for the seller to get back to me re shipping costs... but now it has gone! GRRRR!


----------



## Greentea

Thanks, everyone!

jaded - that outfit is genius. I have the bordeaux Lexy and I never thought to pair it with a dress that way!


----------



## chicjean

Greentea said:


> Here's my new steal from the Etoile Line! Charcoal gray suit jacket from Barneys - only $199 marked down from $508! Love this versatile piece. Please excuse the dreadful shot and dirty mirror in my DD's room.



Love this! You''ll get tons of wear, I'm sure!



Jaded81 said:


> Here's my new Joogi dress paired with my Lexy!



Awesome pairing! Would never have thought of this! Looking amazing!


----------



## mercer

Jaded81 said:


> Ugh I am so annoyed! There was a Red Ritchi that was just listed on evilbay.. was going to buy it but was waiting for the seller to get back to me re shipping costs... but now it has gone! GRRRR!


 
boo!  I hate it when that happens!  I'll keep my fingers crossed something even better comes your way!


----------



## bgmommy

Did anyone score any Marant pieces on Outnet today?  I could not think fast enought and had to be selective, but I got the Zito paisley scarf and the bony print skirt - both Etoile line.  Also like the bell print dress and the Mike checked shorts - decisions, decisions!


----------



## mercer

bgmommy said:


> Did anyone score any Marant pieces on Outnet today? I could not think fast enought and had to be selective, but I got the Zito paisley scarf and the bony print skirt - both Etoile line. Also like the bell print dress and the Mike checked shorts - decisions, decisions!


 
gaaaahh!  I missed the zito?! what color?  Lucky you!  I've never hit it right!  Congrats!


----------



## nycbagfiend

hi all,
coming out of lurkerdom to say hello! i've been following this IM thread for a bit now...love hearing about everyone's picks and finds and of course, seeing the great outfits IRL!

i've been an isabel fan for the past couple of yrs now but only started amassing a few pieces the past couple of seasons--i'm a mom to a toddler and feared dirty handprints and whatnot on my clothes! my little one is off to preschool this year and i finally decided to let loose on my closet!

anyhow, just wanted to 'introduce' myself and hope to contribute more regularly!

re:today's outnet IM update...oh my goodness--that stuff flew off my screen in seconds! i had the mike and bishop shorts in my bag and both were sold out by time i went to check out...grrr! i did get the arthel top--not sure how i feel about the cut out shoulders but i have the andy dress from last year and love the embroidery so thought i 'd give it a try!


----------



## tb-purselover

Hi NYCbagfiend!

Welcome and glad to have you come out of lukedom! I also have two little ones. I also fear little hands lol. 

Nice to meet you and hope you will post you wearing your pieces!



nycbagfiend said:


> hi all,
> coming out of lurkerdom to say hello! i've been following this IM thread for a bit now...love hearing about everyone's picks and finds and of course, seeing the great outfits IRL!
> 
> i've been an isabel fan for the past couple of yrs now but only started amassing a few pieces the past couple of seasons--i'm a mom to a toddler and feared dirty handprints and whatnot on my clothes! my little one is off to preschool this year and i finally decided to let loose on my closet!
> 
> anyhow, just wanted to 'introduce' myself and hope to contribute more regularly!
> 
> re:today's outnet IM update...oh my goodness--that stuff flew off my screen in seconds! i had the mike and bishop shorts in my bag and both were sold out by time i went to check out...grrr! i did get the arthel top--not sure how i feel about the cut out shoulders but i have the andy dress from last year and love the embroidery so thought i 'd give it a try!


----------



## bgmommy

mercer said:


> gaaaahh!  I missed the zito?! what color?  Lucky you!  I've never hit it right!  Congrats!



You probably know a lot more about these than I do - it's burgundy paisley with "smile or die" on the it???  I did snag the mike shorts as well as they came back available.  Not sure what I will keep...I am supposed to be banned from shopping, but really hard when IM becomes available with good prices!  Anyone know anything about these pieces?


----------



## mercer

bgmommy said:


> You probably know a lot more about these than I do - it's burgundy paisley with "smile or die" on the it??? I did snag the mike shorts as well as they came back available. Not sure what I will keep...I am supposed to be banned from shopping, but really hard when IM becomes available with good prices! Anyone know anything about these pieces?


 
awww...the burgendy zito scarf is great!  I'm sure you will love it!  I think a few ladies on the forum have zitos, so I bet they can tell you how versitile it is.  It popped up once on ebay and I hesitated and missed it!

It really is hard to resist when the prices are so low!  Congrats to you!


----------



## christymarie340

Hey ladies! 

I'm new to IM, and I'm wondering if any of you might know if/where I could getvmy hands on the Giovan grey moto jacket found here: http://www.theoutnet.com/product/77193

It's sold out...but I thought maybe you experts might know another site

TIA!


----------



## Jayne1

So I have a sincere question -- why do people get excited when something ends up on the Outnet when they had their chance to get it on sale, reduced twice and probably at more than 50% off.  Why is it so desirable at the Outnet which is not always that much cheaper than it was on second discount at NAP?


----------



## couturequeen

Jayne1 said:
			
		

> So I have a sincere question -- why do people get excited when something ends up on the Outnet when they had their chance to get it on sale, reduced twice and probably at more than 50% off.  Why is it so desirable at the Outnet which is not always that much cheaper than it was on second discount at NAP?



I *think* a good portion of the Outnet stock, for Marant at least, comes from returns. So these sometimes never made it to 50% mark because they were in someone's closet and were later returned or items that were snatched up so quickly at sale and then returned after the season ended.

So they are items that you never saw available online because you don't sit online all day. These are just my thoughts after receiving some items that had definitely been tried on. I don't think it's extra stock because they often don't have every size available.


----------



## citrus

Jayne1 said:


> So I have a sincere question -- why do people get excited when something ends up on the Outnet when they had their chance to get it on sale, reduced twice and probably at more than 50% off.  Why is it so desirable at the Outnet which is not always that much cheaper than it was on second discount at NAP?



My thoughts exactly - people go nuts on Outnet with options that were around on sale before. My intention is not to put down those that grab things as I'm just as guilty of checking it too. NAP created Outnet to get merchandise off their site and keep it fresh. Brilliant marketing with their emails and countdowns.

Before Outnet there was a Miu Miu top I stalked on NAP, it was on there for over two years


----------



## flower71

nycbagfiend said:


> hi all,
> coming out of lurkerdom to say hello! i've been following this IM thread for a bit now...love hearing about everyone's picks and finds and of course, seeing the great outfits IRL!
> 
> i've been an isabel fan for the past couple of yrs now but only started amassing a few pieces the past couple of seasons--i'm a mom to a toddler and feared dirty handprints and whatnot on my clothes! my little one is off to preschool this year and i finally decided to let loose on my closet!
> 
> *anyhow, just wanted to 'introduce' myself and hope to contribute more regularly!
> *
> re:today's outnet IM update...oh my goodness--that stuff flew off my screen in seconds! i had the mike and bishop shorts in my bag and both were sold out by time i went to check out...grrr! i did get the arthel top--not sure how i feel about the cut out shoulders but i have the andy dress from last year and love the embroidery so thought i 'd give it a try!


Welcome to the thread nyc! Please don't hesitate to post mod pics  of your outfits to make this thread more fun! I am also in my preschool phase with my younger DD so I understand you completely.
About the OUTNET, I guess it's all the frenzy of getting an item that you missed back when you could but just didn't have the funds to snatch it or the "need" to have it in your closet. Once it pops up, there goes your desire to bring it home right away!


----------



## Jaded81

Welcome!! Congrats on the Arthel top!! Post pics when you get it!!




nycbagfiend said:


> hi all,
> coming out of lurkerdom to say hello! i've been following this IM thread for a bit now...love hearing about everyone's picks and finds and of course, seeing the great outfits IRL!
> 
> i've been an isabel fan for the past couple of yrs now but only started amassing a few pieces the past couple of seasons--i'm a mom to a toddler and feared dirty handprints and whatnot on my clothes! my little one is off to preschool this year and i finally decided to let loose on my closet!
> 
> anyhow, just wanted to 'introduce' myself and hope to contribute more regularly!
> 
> re:today's outnet IM update...oh my goodness--that stuff flew off my screen in seconds! i had the mike and bishop shorts in my bag and both were sold out by time i went to check out...grrr! i did get the arthel top--not sure how i feel about the cut out shoulders but i have the andy dress from last year and love the embroidery so thought i 'd give it a try!


----------



## Jaded81

I have seen it pop up on evilbay a couple of times. Probably best to try there




christymarie340 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I'm new to IM, and I'm wondering if any of you might know if/where I could getvmy hands on the Giovan grey moto jacket found here: http://www.theoutnet.com/product/77193
> 
> It's sold out...but I thought maybe you experts might know another site
> 
> TIA!


----------



## Jaded81

Does anyone here have the Gatsy/Gatsby zebra pump? How do they run?


----------



## bgmommy

Jayne1 said:


> So I have a sincere question -- why do people get excited when something ends up on the Outnet when they had their chance to get it on sale, reduced twice and probably at more than 50% off.  Why is it so desirable at the Outnet which is not always that much cheaper than it was on second discount at NAP?



Great question...I asked myself that yesterday as well - seriously! I have had some great buys on outnet...balmain biker jacket and tux jacket for 75% off balmain belt for 65% that I did not see on NAP that discounted... As far as IM I have scored a few items that I never did see on NAP sale ( keni jacket, family stone bracelet for 65-70% off). I agree 50% off not nearly as exciting...I am sure at some point the mike checked short was more discounted on NAP as there were a couple sizes available, however I never saw the bony print skirt, but may have missed it. I am just personally burned out on fall/winter so I was excited for some discounted Spring items. Also, may have missed zito scarf for more than 65% off, but loved it and was excited about that too! That's my long explanation


----------



## jellylicious

Jaded81 said:


> Does anyone here have the Gatsy/Gatsby zebra pump? How do they run?



I received the pumps last week and they are so comfy! I'm a TTS US 7.5 and size 38 fits perfect since IM don't make half sizes. Are you planning on getting them?


----------



## nycbagfiend

Thanks for the warm welcome, ladies! I promise to post some mod pics soon (still learning my way thru TPF-- not quite sure how to attach photos yet!)

Re.outnet -- for me, it's an opportunity to nab items from previous seasons that I missed out on mostly due to my evolving style (some of the IM stuff that pops up on outnet is completely new to me!). My trigger finger isn't fast enough tho--items always sell out by time I check out!


----------



## Jaded81

I'm pretty tempted since they are on sale. Am a little confused because one website says it runs small and another says that it runs big!

I am a 38 - 38.5 generally so am not sure what size I should get!

38 in Zara, Valentino, Steve madden, Jimmy Choo
38.5 in Louboutin, Chanel, YSL 




jellylicious said:


> I received the pumps last week and they are so comfy! I'm a TTS US 7.5 and size 38 fits perfect since IM don't make half sizes. Are you planning on getting them?


----------



## jellylicious

Jaded81 said:


> I'm pretty tempted since they are on sale. Am a little confused because one website says it runs small and another says that it runs big!
> 
> I am a 38 - 38.5 generally so am not sure what size I should get!
> 
> 38 in Zara, Valentino, Steve madden, Jimmy Choo
> 38.5 in Louboutin, Chanel, YSL



In Louboutins', YSL-i'm a 38. I think it's safe for you to get the 39's. I don't think they run small or big IMO. Hope this helps!


----------



## DollyAntics

Jaded81 said:
			
		

> I'm pretty tempted since they are on sale. Am a little confused because one website says it runs small and another says that it runs big!
> 
> I am a 38 - 38.5 generally so am not sure what size I should get!
> 
> 38 in Zara, Valentino, Steve madden, Jimmy Choo
> 38.5 in Louboutin, Chanel, YSL



I'm a 38 in Louboutin and a 38 in IM her shoes are TTS, I have the Poppy's in 38 and they are so comfy! GL!


----------



## mercer

Welcome nycbagfiend!  This is such a nice community- everyone is so helpful and nice!

In regards to the Outnet, I've never been able to snap anything up fast enough!  But I think it's the thrill of maybe finding something that a person regretted passing up the first time.  I'm terrible about obsessing about the piece that "got away"!


----------



## Jaded81

Thanks I thought so! Unfortunately my size just got sold out!! 





jellylicious said:


> In Louboutins', YSL-i'm a 38. I think it's safe for you to get the 39's. I don't think they run small or big IMO. Hope this helps!


----------



## Jaded81

Thanks for the feedback! Maybe they will pop up again 




DollyAntics said:


> I'm a 38 in Louboutin and a 38 in IM her shoes are TTS, I have the Poppy's in 38 and they are so comfy! GL!


----------



## Jayne1

couturequeen said:


> *I *think* a good portion of the Outnet stock, for Marant at least, comes from returns.* So these sometimes never made it to 50% mark because they were in someone's closet and were later returned or items that were snatched up so quickly at sale and then returned after the season ended.
> 
> So they are items that you never saw available online because you don't sit online all day. These are just my thoughts after receiving some items that had definitely been tried on. I don't think it's extra stock because they often don't have every size available.


Oh, that's a good point. There are items that never made to second discount because they were sold and returned and show up on the Outnet for that reason.  Thanks.


bgmommy said:


> Great question...I asked myself that yesterday as well - seriously! I have had some great buys on outnet...balmain biker jacket and tux jacket for 75% off balmain belt for 65% that I did not see on NAP that discounted... As far as IM I have scored a few items that I never did see on NAP sale ( keni jacket, family stone bracelet for 65-70% off). I agree 50% off not nearly as exciting...I am sure at some point the mike checked short was more discounted on NAP as there were a couple sizes available, however I never saw the bony print skirt, but may have missed it. I am just personally burned out on fall/winter so I was excited for some discounted Spring items. Also, may have missed zito scarf for more than 65% off, but loved it and was excited about that too! That's my long explanation


I wondered about the items that weren't on NAP -- some of the IM clothes seem quite random... I check it everyday anyway...


----------



## jellylicious

Jayne1 said:


> Oh, that's a good point. There are items that never made to second discount because they were sold and returned and show up on the Outnet for that reason.  Thanks.
> 
> I wondered about the items that weren't on NAP -- some of the IM clothes seem quite random... I check it everyday anyway...


Same here...and i'm never quick enough to purchase anything. Slim pickings on sizes.


----------



## birkingal

chicjean said:


> love!  so chic!!



Thank you, *chicjean*!


----------



## birkingal

Greentea said:


> Here's my new steal from the Etoile Line! Charcoal gray suit jacket from Barneys - only $199 marked down from $508! Love this versatile piece. Please excuse the dreadful shot and dirty mirror in my DD's room.



Love love love this blazer! It's one of those pieces that never date and goes with everything.


----------



## birkingal

Jaded81 said:


> Here's my new Joogi dress paired with my Lexy!



*Jaded*, you look fantastic in your Joogi dress. I tried it on but it didn't look as good on me as it is on you. Love the leopard print pairing with your Lexy.


----------



## tonkamama

nycbagfiend said:


> hi all,
> coming out of lurkerdom to say hello! i've been following this IM thread for a bit now...love hearing about everyone's picks and finds and of course, seeing the great outfits IRL!
> 
> i've been an isabel fan for the past couple of yrs now but only started amassing a few pieces the past couple of seasons--i'm a mom to a toddler and feared dirty handprints and whatnot on my clothes! my little one is off to preschool this year and i finally decided to let loose on my closet!
> 
> anyhow, just wanted to 'introduce' myself and hope to contribute more regularly!
> 
> re:today's outnet IM update...oh my goodness--that stuff flew off my screen in seconds! i had the mike and bishop shorts in my bag and both were sold out by time i went to check out...grrr! i did get the arthel top--not sure how i feel about the cut out shoulders but i have the andy dress from last year and love the embroidery so thought i 'd give it a try!


*nycbagfiend ~* welcome to the IM wonderland!!  Cannot wait to see all your collections and mod pictures.  I have three little furry kids so not only I need to keep their dirty paws away from my cloths also the "furrrrr"...  LOL.


----------



## tonkamama

*Regarding Outnet...*  I gave up my hope few months ago... being in CA,  there is NO WAY that I can either staying up all night or getting up super early in the morning (like 5am ) to check out their new IM arrivals!!  By the time I was able to log-in everything in my size were sold out !  Why can't Outnet posts all the new arrivals just passing mid-night?!  hehe...


----------



## tonkamama

Today's outfit ~ 

I don't recall seeing any *black Kaelig patchwork skinny jeans* mod pictures posted there. so please let me share my new favorite jeans pairing with Lexy ..


----------



## juneping

tonka, love the black and white theme and the jeans are so fab on you!!


----------



## tb-purselover

Fabulous Tonka! I love the outfit and the patchwork jeans are so chic. I love that there is so much texture and interest in them. Not like a normal pair of smooth jeans. The patchwork really does add some dimension and depth to the jeans!

Thanks so much for sharing. I was waiting/hoping someone bought these and would share modeling pics.





tonkamama said:


> Today's outfit ~
> 
> I don't recall seeing any *black Kaelig patchwork skinny jeans* mod pictures posted there. so please let me share my new favorite jeans pairing with Lexy ..


----------



## tb-purselover

Tonka, Your posting your fab patchwork jeans made me google it for more pics.

I just found this pic. More eye-candy! The blue denim patchwork jeans. She pulls it off wonderfully. I am sure I could not pull them off. But she does it perfectly, imho!

From styleheroine.com:


----------



## tonkamama

*juneping & tb-purselover ~* thank you.  I really love the cutting and the texture of this pair jeans, I was eyeing on the black patchwork since day one but wouldn't want to spend *$815* for a pair of jeansush:.  So I patiently waited til it went on sale and got it for 60% off!!  One problem is I need to have the jeans alter to be perfect like my other two pairs IM pants.  

*tb ~* I just love love styleheroine style, she has so many IM pieces and I really love how she styles her IM clothing exactly how I would love to style mine except I am much older than the blogger so I need to be extra careful not "crossing" the line .  Thanks for sharing her blog with us.  



juneping said:


> tonka, love the black and white theme and the jeans are so fab on you!!





tb-purselover said:


> Fabulous Tonka! I love the outfit and the patchwork jeans are so chic. I love that there is so much texture and interest in them. Not like a normal pair of smooth jeans. The patchwork really does add some dimension and depth to the jeans!
> 
> Thanks so much for sharing. I was waiting/hoping someone bought these and would share modeling pics.


----------



## francelamour

I found my Black SADE and already ordered!!!))))))


----------



## Amsterdam

The July with feathers is available in all size on the Outnet US!


----------



## juneping

Amsterdam said:


> The July with feathers is available in all size on the Outnet US!



i don't get it...how did that happen?? it's sold out on NAP and available at outnet?? but i bought it  thanks!!


----------



## bgmommy

juneping said:


> i don't get it...how did that happen?? it's sold out on NAP and available at outnet?? but i bought it  thanks!!



Me either...I bought it too, but I am thinking it can't be right???  You know how it usually says "only one available"?  You can keep putting it in your cart.  By the way - a little late to ask, but how does it fit?  Says small to size...I have a 0 in Keni (only IM jacket I have) and ordered a 1.  I'll really believe it when I see it


----------



## Jaded81

Congrats!! I was just about to say that you should get it because you could totally pull it off!!



juneping said:


> i don't get it...how did that happen?? it's sold out on NAP and available at outnet?? but i bought it  thanks!!


----------



## Jaded81

Oh wow, you too!! Congrats!!!

Btw, I am not sure if I asked you this before, but what size are you usually in tops/jackets? As I am thinking of getting a Keni but worried it is too big for me!




bgmommy said:


> Me either...I bought it too, but I am thinking it
> can't be right???  You know how it usually says "only one available"?  You can keep putting it in your cart.  By the way - a little late to ask, but how does it fit?  Says small to size...I have a 0 in Keni (only IM jacket I have) and ordered a 1.  I'll really believe it when I see it


----------



## Jaded81

Can't wait to see mod pics!! Congrats!



francelamour said:


> I found my Black SADE and already ordered!!!))))))


----------



## Amsterdam

I have the July/Reilly with the turquoise embellishments and this one runs TTS.
I'm quite sure the original July also runs TTS.


----------



## Jaded81

You are totally bringing it on!! Great idea on cuffing the white shirt under the Lexy!! 

I am tempted to get a pair of IM pants/jeans but am worried it will be too big for me and also because I am quite picky with my pants/jeans... worried the corduroy would be unflattering!




tonkamama said:


> Today's outfit ~
> 
> I don't recall seeing any *black Kaelig patchwork skinny jeans* mod pictures posted there. so please let me share my new favorite jeans pairing with Lexy ..


----------



## Jaded81

Awhhh shucks, thank you!! 




birkingal said:


> *Jaded*, you look fantastic in your Joogi dress. I tried it on but it didn't look as good on me as it is on you. Love the leopard print pairing with your Lexy.


----------



## juneping

bgmommy said:


> Me either...I bought it too, but I am thinking it can't be right???  You know how it usually says "only one available"?  You can keep putting it in your cart.  By the way - a little late to ask, but how does it fit?  Says small to size...I have a 0 in Keni (only IM jacket I have) and ordered a 1.  I'll really believe it when I see it



depends...if you are a US0...i would say get the 0...and US2/4, get the 1. i was using the original FR sizing not the one listed on outnet for US sizing.


----------



## missty4

dang, July is actually in mass quantities. 

I got the 0; I hope it's not just vanity sizing for me and I made the right decision. Most of my IM stuff is 0. I'm 0/2 depending on the designer, but more of a 2.  Otherwise, my wallet will have a sigh of relief to return.  Plus, I'm not sure if I'm "mature" enough to pull the July off. 

*tonkamama* - you look gorgeous in your lexy  And those patchwork jeans are such a perfect fit one you - love!


----------



## missty4

These aren't the best photos to show the details of the erin denim dress (photos are in long exposure to reflect the style), but my band had a short photo shoot before a show a couple nights ago. Thought I'd post them here. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Jayne1

juneping said:


> i don't get it...how did that happen?? it's sold out on NAP and available at outnet?? but i bought it  thanks!!


Congratulations!

I'm starting to think the Outnet gathers up old stock from somewhere and sells it on their site.  How else to explain an item arriving in quantity like that?  Maybe they are selling left-overs directly from IM's warehouse... it is odd.


----------



## bgmommy

Jaded81 said:


> Oh wow, you too!! Congrats!!!
> 
> Btw, I am not sure if I asked you this before, but what size are you usually in tops/jackets? As I am thinking of getting a Keni but worried it is too big for me!



I have broad shoulders for my size, but personally I would have gotten 0 or 1 depending on what was available. I am a solid 4 US on the top. Normally 38 in Chloe and Chanel, but my Balenciaga moto is a 40 for layering purposes. The Keni arms are much more forgiving than the Balmain and the Keni leather is softer! It is a more beautiful jacket than I imagined!!! ( I had posted this earlier)  I know there are more petite gals on here that also have this jacket - can't remember who told me they had the arms altered???  Good Luck and keep us posted!


----------



## missty4

Jayne1 said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> I'm starting to think the Outnet gathers up old stock from somewhere and sells it on their site.  How else to explain an item arriving in quantity like that?  Maybe they are selling left-overs directly from IM's warehouse... it is odd.



I can probably vouch for this as I got two of the same thing once (different sizes). One had different tags with a marked down price on it as if it came from another retailer.


----------



## jellylicious

I'm so sad i missed the July!  Been eyeing it forever. Congrats to you ladies who scored!


----------



## nycbagfiend

add me to the list of ladies that grabbed a july jacket on outnet this morning!  i still can't believe they had so many in stock...it's like they stumbled upon a forgotten shipment in their warehouse and threw them all up online!  now just hoping it actually ships!

i also ordered the jane jacket and buddy dress.  i was debating sizes on everything--i'm generally a size 1 in IM so that's what i went with...we'll see if it was the correct decision! 

can't wait to see how everyone styles their julys!


----------



## juneping

jellylicious said:


> I'm so sad i missed the July!  Been eyeing it forever. Congrats to you ladies who scored!



keep going back...there's always returns...what size r u?


----------



## jellylicious

tonkamama said:


> Today's outfit ~
> 
> I don't recall seeing any *black Kaelig patchwork skinny jeans* mod pictures posted there. so please let me share my new favorite jeans pairing with Lexy ..





missty4 said:


> These aren't the best photos to show the details  of the erin denim dress (photos are in long exposure to reflect the  style), but my band had a short photo shoot before a show a couple  nights ago. Thought I'd post them here. Thanks for letting me share
> 
> Thanks for sharing. You both rock the outfits!


----------



## juneping

i suspected most of us got those julys...


----------



## nycbagfiend

tonkamama said:


> Today's outfit ~
> 
> I don't recall seeing any *black Kaelig patchwork skinny jeans* mod pictures posted there. so please let me share my new favorite jeans pairing with Lexy ..


 
tonkamomma--lookin' good! i love the patchwork jeans...don't think i can pull them off as well as you though!


----------



## mercer

Congrats to the July girls!  Of course I missed it (although it doesn't look like they had a 3).  I checked the outnet very early this morning and there wasn't anything new!  I must have missed the update by 5 minutes or so.  Do they update the stock at a particular time?


----------



## nycbagfiend

off topic, but does anyone know if the otway boots came in a camel color?  i would actually prefer camel over the black (i have too many black boots/booties!) but not sure if it's an authentic color!

thanks!


----------



## Jayne1

missty4 said:


> I can probably vouch for this as I got two of the same thing once (different sizes). One had different tags with a marked down price on it as if it came from another retailer.


Knowing this I'll probably start checking the Outnet even more regularly.  I used to assume they had what didn't sell on NAP and nothing else. All leftovers.

But if it's someone ease's leftovers -- I'm interested!


----------



## juneping

mercer said:


> Congrats to the July girls!  Of course I missed it (although it doesn't look like they had a 3).  I checked the outnet very early this morning and there wasn't anything new!  I must have missed the update by 5 minutes or so.  Do they update the stock at a particular time?



i don't know...but i want there at 8am...and most sizes were still available by 9:30..and all gone by 11:30 EST
when did you check this morning??


----------



## kat99

Drat I missed the July too! Congrats to all who snagged one!


----------



## bgmommy

I just cancelled my IM bony print skirt and Mike checked shorts in size 1 on Outnet if anyone interested...wasn't planning on the July becoming available and had to make a "little room" =)


----------



## mercer

juneping said:


> i don't know...but i want there at 8am...and most sizes were still available by 9:30..and all gone by 11:30 EST
> when did you check this morning??


 
So early!  Right after I got up 5:30 a.m Central Standard Time.  I normally check it a time or two before heading off to work, but I took my dog for a longer walk and ran out of time.  Didn't look again until it was toooooo late.    

This does give me hope that maybe a jordan will appear!

If only there was a ceremonial dance a person could do to appease the Outnet Gods!   

Of course I'm a 3 and these jackets would probably all be too small!  But at least this way I could try one on and have the option of sending it back.  There's one on ebay right now, but I don't feel like spending $1700 to find out it's too small (or rather, I'm too big!).


----------



## nycbagfiend

mercer said:


> So early! Right after I got up 5:30 a.m Central Standard Time. I normally check it a time or two before heading off to work, but I took my dog for a longer walk and ran out of time. Didn't look again until it was toooooo late.
> 
> This does give me hope that maybe a jordan will appear!
> 
> If only there was a ceremonial dance a person could do to appease the Outnet Gods!
> 
> Of course I'm a 3 and these jackets would probably all be too small! But at least this way I could try one on and have the option of sending it back. There's one on ebay right now, but I don't feel like spending $1700 to find out it's too small (or rather, I'm too big!).


 

mercer, i'm not sure there is a rhyme or reason to outnets update times!  i actually posed that question to a customer service rep once (i was so frustrated that i continually missed out!) and she told me they try to update at a time that's ammenable to the east/west coast USA as well as the UK (alot of people to please!) but it changes day to day.  she did tell me that updates happen on mon, tue and thur--that rule generally holds up (i don't think i've seen the 'just in' page change on wed, fri, sat or sun?)  i'll be honest--i usually have the site open on my computer and refresh it here and there when i pass by!


----------



## nycbagfiend

bgmommy said:


> I just cancelled my IM bony print skirt and Mike checked shorts in size 1 on Outnet if anyone interested...wasn't planning on the July becoming available and had to make a "little room" =)


 
ooh...thanks for the heads up, bgmommy!  i'm going to keep any eye for those, esp the shorts!


----------



## bgmommy

nycbagfiend said:


> ooh...thanks for the heads up, bgmommy!  i'm going to keep any eye for those, esp the shorts!



Yes - do!  Good Luck!  I am EST and uaully find the updates to be between 10 - 11:30am esp on Tuesdays...I don't know why I checked this morning, but I checked around 7am and they were up!!  There were 0,1,and 2 available...almost got my boys to school late all for IM - lol!


----------



## nycbagfiend

bgmommy said:


> Yes - do! Good Luck! I am EST and uaully find the updates to be between 10 - 11:30am esp on Tuesdays...I don't know why I checked this morning, but I checked around 7am and they were up!! There were 0,1,and 2 available...almost got my boys to school late all for IM - lol!


 
hehe...same story here!   i had my 3 yr old in the stroller and was just about to shut down my computer and tote her off to preschool when i hit refresh one final time...my eyes nearly popped out of the sockets when i saw the july!  needless to say, my 3 yr old sat all bundled up for just a few minutes longer..all in the name of IM!


----------



## DollyAntics

With regard to the July on outnet being 'other' stock and not old net-a-porter stock I don't think that can be possible as the July with the feathers was meant to be a NAP exclusive. KWIM?


----------



## juneping

DollyAntics said:


> With regard to the July on outnet being 'other' stock and not old net-a-porter stock I don't think that can be possible as the July with the feathers was meant to be a NAP exclusive. KWIM?



oh...good point!!
i think there could be some mistakes happened at NAP....it just made no sense to me that they refused to make the profit from2K instead of 700...i think there must be something happened....
anyway...this is one victory for the consumers....


----------



## mercer

Thanks for the tips on the Outnet update times!  I'll def. keep that in mind!  I figure I have to get lucky one of these days.  In the mean time, I can't wait to see pics of all the new Julys!  Such a stunning piece!  Congrats again to everyone!


----------



## DollyAntics

juneping said:


> oh...good point!!
> i think there could be some mistakes happened at NAP....it just made no sense to me that they refused to make the profit from2K instead of 700...i think there must be something happened....
> anyway...this is one victory for the consumers....


 
Yes!!  I'm so sad I missed out! I called outnet and international aren't getting any which just SUCKS! I would have ordered a 3 from the US site at that price and just paid the duties! If a size 3 comes back in I want one!


----------



## daisybear

I'm new to Isabel Marant and have been lurking in this thread recently.  I really love her style and some of you ladies have awesome collections and look gorgeous in your clothes! 

I have a 6 month old and am still losing some baby weight.  I still have 10-15 pounds to go.  I was not going to buy much clothes as I'm still losing weight and babies are really messy, but I happened on a size 3 Renell on the net-a-porter sale.  I love the pants, but the waist is way too big, although the thighs and legs are doable. A size 2 would have been better, but they were sold out.  When I sit down or bend over there is horrible butt cleavage.  I am debating returning it, but for the sale price I'd prefer to keep it.  For now, I plan to use a belt to prevent this, but I see that others have tailored it.  I want to tailor it after I get to my goal weight as I may need to tailor it in more places than the waist.  Can anyone who has tailored it let me know if it has worked out?  Also, I live in San Francisco and can anyone recommend a good tailor? 

Also, I saw other people got the July jacket on the Outnet.  That is gorgeous.  If someone happens to return a size 2 please PM me and let me know when it might be available.  Although, I probably won't get to wear that for awhile as it doesn't look too baby friendly.  The baby may pull out the feathers and I'll be heartbroken, lol.  Too bad I'm in the West Coast, I would need to start checking Outnet at 4 am to score any of the good items.


----------



## tonkamama

daisybear said:


> I'm new to Isabel Marant and have been lurking in this thread recently.  I really love her style and some of you ladies have awesome collections and look gorgeous in your clothes!
> 
> I have a 6 month old and am still losing some baby weight.  I still have 10-15 pounds to go.  I was not going to buy much clothes as I'm still losing weight and babies are really messy, but I happened on a size 3 Renell on the net-a-porter sale.  I love the pants, but the waist is way too big, although the thighs and legs are doable. A size 2 would have been better, but they were sold out.  When I sit down or bend over there is horrible butt cleavage.  I am debating returning it, but for the sale price I'd prefer to keep it.  For now, I plan to use a belt to prevent this, but I see that others have tailored it.  I want to tailor it after I get to my goal weight as I may need to tailor it in more places than the waist.  Can anyone who has tailored it let me know if it has worked out?  Also, I live in San Francisco and can anyone recommend a good tailor?
> 
> Also, I saw other people got the July jacket on the Outnet.  That is gorgeous.  If someone happens to return a size 2 please PM me and let me know when it might be available.  Although, I probably won't get to wear that for awhile as it doesn't look too baby friendly.  The baby may pull out the feathers and I'll be heartbroken, lol.  Too bad I'm in the West Coast, I would need to start checking Outnet at 4 am to score any of the good items.


*daisybear ~* you are not alone!!  I am in CA and missed the July deal...  

Regarding the pants..  do not return it ...  I am sure it is an easy fix by a good tailor.  I will pick up my "alterations" later (I have the same issue that IM jeans fit everywhere except my waist) and hope they turned out to be the way I wanted.

I read on kat99 blog she has some wonderful alterations done by her tailor, maybe you can PM her for info...  GL!


----------



## tonkamama

*Girls!!  Big congrats on your July scores!!* 

*Now we want to see MOD pictures!!!  *



juneping said:


> depends...if you are a US0...i would say get the 0...and US2/4, get the 1. i was using the original FR sizing not the one listed on outnet for US sizing.





missty4 said:


> dang, July is actually in mass quantities.
> 
> I got the 0; I hope it's not just vanity sizing for me and I made the right decision. Most of my IM stuff is 0. I'm 0/2 depending on the designer, but more of a 2.  Otherwise, my wallet will have a sigh of relief to return.  Plus, I'm not sure if I'm "mature" enough to pull the July off.
> 
> *tonkamama* - you look gorgeous in your lexy  And those patchwork jeans are such a perfect fit one you - love!





bgmommy said:


> I have broad shoulders for my size, but personally I would have gotten 0 or 1 depending on what was available. I am a solid 4 US on the top. Normally 38 in Chloe and Chanel, but my Balenciaga moto is a 40 for layering purposes. The Keni arms are much more forgiving than the Balmain and the Keni leather is softer! It is a more beautiful jacket than I imagined!!! ( I had posted this earlier)  I know there are more petite gals on here that also have this jacket - can't remember who told me they had the arms altered???  Good Luck and keep us posted!


----------



## juneping

*daisybear* - before you take the jeans for alteration, tumble dry them first before any work.

*tonka* - i am so sorry you missed it. but try stalk the site...there could be some returns...you never know.


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> i don't get it...how did that happen?? it's sold out on NAP and available at outnet?? but i bought it  thanks!!


*juneping!! * I missed the July...  But I am happy that some of TPFers got the Julys!!  Cannot wait to see how you styling the July Jacket!!


----------



## tonkamama

*Thank you ladies!!  *
*
Jaded81 ~* try getting the size 0 and have them altered.  That is exactly what I ended up to do, I will pick up my alterations later and will keep you updated on the result.

*missty4 ~* congrats on your July and I know you gonna rock it!!  *What type of music you play*?  Are you the vocal?  

*jellylicious ~ *I am with you on the July jacket :cry:...  maybe we will get lucky next time .

*nycbagfiend ~* cannot wait to see how you rock your July!!  Making me ...    





Jaded81 said:


> You are totally bringing it on!! Great idea on cuffing the white shirt under the Lexy!!
> 
> I am tempted to get a pair of IM pants/jeans but am worried it will be too big for me and also because I am quite picky with my pants/jeans... worried the corduroy would be unflattering!





missty4 said:


> dang, July is actually in mass quantities.
> 
> I got the 0; I hope it's not just vanity sizing for me and I made the right decision. Most of my IM stuff is 0. I'm 0/2 depending on the designer, but more of a 2.  Otherwise, my wallet will have a sigh of relief to return.  Plus, I'm not sure if I'm "mature" enough to pull the July off.
> 
> *tonkamama* - you look gorgeous in your lexy  And those patchwork jeans are such a perfect fit one you - love!





jellylicious said:


> missty4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> These aren't the best photos to show the details  of the erin denim dress (photos are in long exposure to reflect the  style), but my band had a short photo shoot before a show a couple  nights ago. Thought I'd post them here. Thanks for letting me share
> 
> Thanks for sharing. You both rock the outfits!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nycbagfiend said:
> 
> 
> 
> tonkamomma--lookin' good! i love the patchwork jeans...don't think i can pull them off as well as you though!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## daisybear

juneping said:


> *daisybear* - before you take the jeans for alteration, tumble dry them first before any work.
> 
> *tonka* - i am so sorry you missed it. but try stalk the site...there could be some returns...you never know.


 
Thanks for your advice, I will try it


----------



## daisybear

tonkamama said:


> *daisybear ~* you are not alone!! I am in CA and missed the July deal...
> 
> Regarding the pants.. do not return it ... I am sure it is an easy fix by a good tailor. I will pick up my "alterations" later (I have the same issue that IM jeans fit everywhere except my waist) and hope they turned out to be the way I wanted.
> 
> I read on kat99 blog she has some wonderful alterations done by her tailor, maybe you can PM her for info... GL!


 
The July is gorgy, I'll start stalking Outnet next week for returns.  

I am inclined not to return.  I'll try PMing kat99 for a good tailor, I will probably hold off on tailoring until I get to my pre pregnancy weight.  I'm hoping I will get there. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## tonkamama

daisybear said:


> The July is gorgy, I'll start stalking Outnet next week for returns.
> 
> I am inclined not to return.  I'll try PMing kat99 for a good tailor, I will probably hold off on tailoring until I get to my pre pregnancy weight.  I'm hoping I will get there. Thanks for the advice.


*daisybear ~ * I just came back from my tailor and she does a great job on my two pairs of IM Pants (just handed over my new patchwork to her today)!!  My tailor is in the south bay so too far for you so best to pm Kat99 when you are ready.


----------



## daisybear

tonkamama said:


> *daisybear ~ *I just came back from my tailor and she does a great job on my two pairs of IM Pants (just handed over my new patchwork to her today)!! My tailor is in the south bay so too far for you so best to pm Kat99 when you are ready.


 
Thanks!  

By the way I love your dogs.  I'm crazy about dogs.  I have a yorkshire terrier named Daisy. I call her daisybear because I think she looks like a teddy bear - that's what I use as my ID.


----------



## birkingal

Congratulations to all those who got a July!! What an amazing price. We don't really get anything amazing on the international website. Don't forget modelling shots!


----------



## Jaded81

Ahh yes. Sorry I have such a goldfish memory! How about the shoulder and body area? I think I am about the same size as HKTAITAI.. would probably need to alter the sleeves and body. 

Could I trouble you with mod pics please? 



bgmommy said:


> I have broad shoulders for my size, but personally I would have gotten 0 or 1 depending on what was available. I am a solid 4 US on the top. Normally 38 in Chloe and Chanel, but my Balenciaga moto is a 40 for layering purposes. The Keni arms are much more forgiving than the Balmain and the Keni leather is softer! It is a more beautiful jacket than I imagined!!! ( I had posted this earlier)  I know there are more petite gals on here that also have this jacket - can't remember who told me they had the arms altered???  Good Luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Jaded81

Thanks dear!



tonkamama said:


> *Thank you ladies!!  *
> *
> Jaded81 ~* try getting the size 0 and have them altered.  That is exactly what I ended up to do, I will pick up my alterations later and will keep you updated on the result.
> 
> *missty4 ~* congrats on your July and I know you gonna rock it!!  *What type of music you play*?  Are you the vocal?
> 
> *jellylicious ~ *I am with you on the July jacket :cry:...  maybe we will get lucky next time .
> 
> *nycbagfiend ~* cannot wait to see how you rock your July!!  Making me ...


----------



## tonkamama

Thank you... yorkshire terrier is so cute and one of my favorite breed!!  My family dog was a yorkshire terrier name Charlie which my Dad named him after Prince Charles ...   we brought him over to US with us ..  he passed away when he reached 18 years of age!!  The tri color one in the orange dog house is my boy named Tonka as little toy truck...  hence tonkamama as my TFP ID... 



daisybear said:


> Thanks!
> 
> By the way I love your dogs.  I'm crazy about dogs.  I have a yorkshire terrier named Daisy. I call her daisybear because I think she looks like a teddy bear - that's what I use as my ID.


----------



## tb-purselover

Wow, congrats to all that scored the July! That was amazing. I can't wait to see all the mods pics.

I'm sorry to those that didn't score :cry:. ITA, keep an eye out. I'm sure there will be some returns. They seem to pop up with new inventory that they didn't know they had before.

Tonka, I would love to hear how your tailoring went on you pants! I still have a few more to go. I'm using a belt for now.

Daisybear, congrats on loosing the pregnancy weight! Yes, don't return, just get them altered. I did that with my Renells!


----------



## gbg

hi, I am looking for a long sleeve oversized trench coat in beige/yellow seen on the runway. Does anyone know if any stores will stock this one or in any other colour. I have seen  a fiew store will stock the short sleeve green oversized trench coat but none so far stocking the long sleeve. Please help me girls.


----------



## tonkamama

tb-purselover said:


> Tonka, I would love to hear *how your tailoring went on you pants!* I still have a few more to go. I'm using a belt for now.


*tb-purselover ~* I am very happy with my new tailor's work (she was referred to me by our lovely BNY SA Erica!).  Now my IM pants fit me like a dream and I can see my actual butt shape without the belt...  LOL ...  She even sew back the original IM tag!


----------



## tb-purselover

tonkamama said:


> *tb-purselover ~* I am very happy with my new tailor's work (she was referred to me by our lovely BNY SA Erica!).  Now my IM pants fit me like a dream and I can see my actual butt shape without the belt...  LOL ...  She even sew back the original IM tag!



Just what I wanted to hear! I'm taking my stuff to her this weekend . Yay!


----------



## tonkamama

gbg said:


> hi, I am looking for a long sleeve oversized trench coat in beige/yellow seen on the runway. Does anyone know if any stores will stock this one or in any other colour. I have seen  a fiew store will stock the short sleeve green oversized trench coat but none so far stocking the long sleeve. Please help me girls.


Are you referring to the SS 2012 Oria Linen Trench coat?  BNY.com has it now.


----------



## tonkamama

tb-purselover said:


> Just what I wanted to hear! I'm taking my stuff to her this weekend . Yay!


Hehe...  that is wonderful !!  Make sure give her a call 1st to find out her weekend store hours.


----------



## tb-purselover

tonkamama said:


> Hehe...  that is wonderful !!  Make sure give her a call 1st to find out her weekend store hours.



Yep, will do. Hopefully she will be open. 

My parents live there anyways. So I'll combine the trip and take care of two things at once !


----------



## Jaded81

Here are my Gwens!! Think I might need to start buying skirts to wear with these too 

Part of the leather strap bit on the right shoe has kind of separated so will probably have to take it to a cobbler to see if they can glue it back together?

Can those of your with White/Black Gwens (help *AMACASA*!!) tell me what I should use to protect/waterproof my shoes?


----------



## juneping

Jaded81 said:
			
		

> Here are my Gwens!! Think I might need to start buying skirts to wear with these too
> 
> Part of the leather strap bit on the right shoe has kind of separated so will probably have to take it to a cobbler to see if they can glue it back together?
> 
> Can those of your with White/Black Gwens (help AMACASA!!) tell me what I should use to protect/waterproof my shoes?



Nice!!!! Very hot!!


----------



## bgmommy

Jaded81 said:


> Here are my Gwens!! Think I might need to start buying skirts to wear with these too
> 
> Part of the leather strap bit on the right shoe has kind of separated so will probably have to take it to a cobbler to see if they can glue it back together?
> 
> Can those of your with White/Black Gwens (help *AMACASA*!!) tell me what I should use to protect/waterproof my shoes?



Look FABULOUS!!!


----------



## bgmommy

Okay ladies...having a little buyer's remorse.  Although the July jacket is a "deal" does it have just too much going on?  The feathers are really throwing me off.  What are everyone's thoughts?  Maybe I just need to see it in person, but for those of you that own it...do you wear it?  For those of you who ordered or wanted to order...would you have paid full price and your thoughts...like I said earlier...supposed to be in retail rehab so trying to be very selective.  I did get the Bettys in white as they have been on my "most wanted" list, the zito and now the July.  I LOVE to hear the input! Thanks in advance!


----------



## bgmommy

Jaded81 said:


> Ahh yes. Sorry I have such a goldfish memory! How about the shoulder and body area? I think I am about the same size as HKTAITAI.. would probably need to alter the sleeves and body.
> 
> Could I trouble you with mod pics please?



yes - could you message me your email?  I'd prefer to send that way - I had one and can't find, but I'll do another...I had actually been wearing it all week as our weather was 50's, but today 14 - YIKES!!!


----------



## jellylicious

Jaded81 said:


> Here are my Gwens!! Think I might need to start buying skirts to wear with these too
> 
> Part of the leather strap bit on the right shoe has kind of separated so will probably have to take it to a cobbler to see if they can glue it back together?
> 
> Can those of your with White/Black Gwens (help *AMACASA*!!) tell me what I should use to protect/waterproof my shoes?



Fab! I was so tempted too and am trying to be good. 

Isn't the white part made of some sort of material? You can't waterproof that part, can you?


----------



## Jaded81

Thanks so much! 




juneping said:


> Nice!!!! Very hot!!


----------



## Jaded81

I PMed you 




bgmommy said:


> yes - could you message me your email?  I'd prefer to send that way - I had one and can't find, but I'll do another...I had actually been wearing it all week as our weather was 50's, but today 14 - YIKES!!!


----------



## nycbagfiend

Jaded81 said:


> Here are my Gwens!! Think I might need to start buying skirts to wear with these too
> 
> Part of the leather strap bit on the right shoe has kind of separated so will probably have to take it to a cobbler to see if they can glue it back together?
> 
> Can those of your with White/Black Gwens (help *AMACASA*!!) tell me what I should use to protect/waterproof my shoes?


 
jaded81, the gwens are hot!!  are they comfortable?  my time in heels is pretty limited these days, but your photos are making me rethink my footwear choice!


----------



## Jaded81

It is hard with IM isn't it? 

Yes it is made of rattan? But I think Amacasa said she waterproofed it or something? Can't remember so I am asking 



jellylicious said:


> Fab! I was so tempted too and am trying to be good.
> 
> Isn't the white part made of some sort of material? You can't waterproof that part, can you?


----------



## nycbagfiend

hope no one minds me reposting this ? (i think it got lost in the july excitement! )

any chance anyone knows if the otway studded boots came in camel, or any other color besides black?!

thanks!!


----------



## Jayne1

Jaded81 said:


> Here are my Gwens!! Think I might need to start buying skirts to wear with these too
> 
> Part of the leather strap bit on the right shoe has kind of separated so will probably have to take it to a cobbler to see if they can glue it back together?
> 
> Can those of your with White/Black Gwens (help *AMACASA*!!) tell me what I should use to protect/waterproof my shoes?


Gorgeous!


----------



## Jayne1

bgmommy said:


> Okay ladies...having a little buyer's remorse. * Although the July jacket is a "deal" does it have just too much going on?  The feathers are really throwing me off.  What are everyone's thoughts?*  Maybe I just need to see it in person, but for those of you that own it...do you wear it?  For those of you who ordered or wanted to order...would you have paid full price and your thoughts...like I said earlier...supposed to be in retail rehab so trying to be very selective.  I did get the Bettys in white as they have been on my "most wanted" list, the zito and now the July.  I LOVE to hear the input! Thanks in advance!


I often feel that way about anything that makes such a huge statement. Every time you wear it, it will be obvious you're wearing the feather jacket again.

I guess if you're out all the time, you can repeatedly rotate it - and it will be just one of the many jackets you own and wear.

Having said that - when it's such a good deal as the one you got on the Outnet, I might just buy it and keep it as a work of art and wear it occasionally.

It's those really discounted items that tend to throw me off my good sense though.  I love a huge discount on something I was admiring, such as the July.


----------



## juneping

bgmommy said:


> Okay ladies...having a little buyer's remorse.  Although the July jacket is a "deal" does it have just too much going on?  The feathers are really throwing me off.  What are everyone's thoughts?  Maybe I just need to see it in person, but for those of you that own it...do you wear it?  For those of you who ordered or wanted to order...would you have paid full price and your thoughts...like I said earlier...supposed to be in retail rehab so trying to be very selective.  I did get the Bettys in white as they have been on my "most wanted" list, the zito and now the July.  I LOVE to hear the input! Thanks in advance!



i am hoping to wear it for as long as possible that the feather will fall out on its own...
and i agree the jacket has too much going on but on the other hand, it's such a beautiful piece. anther factor is the new season special edition jackets are 5K...so i am not sure from now on those special jackets (not the regular boucle + leather trim) will be that kind of price range. i just can't justify a jacket for 2K+.... and i am the "less is more" type so i'll wear it a lot. i don't mind giving the impression that i wear it all the time...it's a jacket so it's meant to be worn often. it's a casual jacket...so i am not going to save it for special occasions....i like to cost/wear idea....


----------



## tonkamama

Jaded81 said:


> Here are my Gwens!! Think I might need to start buying skirts to wear with these too
> 
> Part of the leather strap bit on the right shoe has kind of separated so will probably have to take it to a cobbler to see if they can glue it back together?
> 
> Can those of your with White/Black Gwens (help *AMACASA*!!) tell me what I should use to protect/waterproof my shoes?


Very sexy! Love your white shirt as well!


----------



## mercer

I once had a Marc Jacobs jacket that was very distinctive- I just loved it!  But after I wore it out a time or two, I did start to feel a bit self conscious.  And because I had dropped a HUGE amount on the jacket (full price/so stupid!), I didn't really have much else to rotate it with.  I ended up selling it at a huge loss, but it was a good lesson learned for me.  I only purchase statement pieces like the July if: 1. it's a truly great deal (which the Outnet deal was) 2.  I looooove it.  3.  I'm prepared to wear it a LOT.  I will usually joke with my girlfriends, "I know I've worn this 3 times in a row, but I'm going for 4!"  They think it's funny.  And my husband certainly likes to see  me wear the same stuff as it gives the impression I'm thrifty. 

If you can think of almost $800 you'd like to put toward something more practical and less distinctive, then let her go!  $800, while a great price for the July, is still a lot of money in my book.  Where do you see wearing it?  Do you feel like you'd miss it if you sent it back?  Or would there be a sense of relief?

Let us know what you decide!




bgmommy said:


> Okay ladies...having a little buyer's remorse. Although the July jacket is a "deal" does it have just too much going on? The feathers are really throwing me off. What are everyone's thoughts? Maybe I just need to see it in person, but for those of you that own it...do you wear it? For those of you who ordered or wanted to order...would you have paid full price and your thoughts...like I said earlier...supposed to be in retail rehab so trying to be very selective. I did get the Bettys in white as they have been on my "most wanted" list, the zito and now the July. I LOVE to hear the input! Thanks in advance!


----------



## mercer

Jaded- you look great  (as usual!)


----------



## bgmommy

Jayne1 said:


> I often feel that way about anything that makes such a huge statement. Every time you wear it, it will be obvious you're wearing the feather jacket again.
> 
> I guess if you're out all the time, you can repeatedly rotate it - and it will be just one of the many jackets you own and wear.
> 
> Having said that - when it's such a good deal as the one you got on the Outnet, I might just buy it and keep it as a work of art and wear it occasionally.
> 
> It's those really discounted items that tend to throw me off my good sense though.  I love a huge discount on something I was admiring, such as the July.



I couldn't agree more Jayne1...had it not gone on sale or shown up on the Outnet I would have never considered it!  I admired it on NAP because you ladies talk so highly about your IM jackets...but I paid the full price amount for a Chanel that I LOVE on sale!  It's shipped so I will let you know - thanks for taking the time on sharing your input!


----------



## Jayne1

mercer said:


> I once had a Marc Jacobs jacket that was very distinctive- I just loved it!  But after I wore it out a time or two, I did start to feel a bit self conscious.  And because I had dropped a HUGE amount on the jacket (full price/so stupid!), I didn't really have much else to rotate it with.  I ended up selling it at a huge loss, but it was a good lesson learned for me.  I only purchase statement pieces like the July if: 1. it's a truly great deal (which the Outnet deal was) 2.  I looooove it.  3.  I'm prepared to wear it a LOT.  I will usually joke with my girlfriends, "I know I've worn this 3 times in a row, but I'm going for 4!"  They think it's funny.  And my husband certainly likes to see  me wear the same stuff as it gives the impression I'm thrifty.
> 
> If you can think of almost $800 you'd like to put toward something more practical and less distinctive, then let her go!  $800, while a great price for the July, is still a lot of money in my book.  Where do you see wearing it?*  Do you feel like you'd miss it if you sent it back?  Or would there be a sense of relief?*
> 
> Let us know what you decide!


I like your advice that I bolded.  Good to keep in mind when struggling with a decision...


----------



## bgmommy

juneping said:


> i am hoping to wear it for as long as possible that the feather will fall out on its own...
> and i agree the jacket has too much going on but on the other hand, it's such a beautiful piece. anther factor is the new season special edition jackets are 5K...so i am not sure from now on those special jackets (not the regular boucle + leather trim) will be that kind of price range. i just can't justify a jacket for 2K+.... and i am the "less is more" type so i'll wear it a lot. i don't mind giving the impression that i wear it all the time...it's a jacket so it's meant to be worn often. it's a casual jacket...so i am not going to save it for special occasions....i like to cost/wear idea....



Juneping - as always LOVE to hear your advice - thanks!  The new IM prices is what made me take the plunge.  I should not be spending, but such a pretty piece (busy, but pretty)!  I don't mind "overwearing" as well as to still justify the price.  I will not be indulging in the 5K IM jackets.  Don't mind spending on an Hermes handbag - investment, but not a jacket!  Let's compare notes when we receive them - I'll assume that you will get your first...mine should arrive Wednesday I think!  Now I hope it fits!


----------



## bgmommy

mercer said:


> I once had a Marc Jacobs jacket that was very distinctive- I just loved it!  But after I wore it out a time or two, I did start to feel a bit self conscious.  And because I had dropped a HUGE amount on the jacket (full price/so stupid!), I didn't really have much else to rotate it with.  I ended up selling it at a huge loss, but it was a good lesson learned for me.  I only purchase statement pieces like the July if: 1. it's a truly great deal (which the Outnet deal was) 2.  I looooove it.  3.  I'm prepared to wear it a LOT.  I will usually joke with my girlfriends, "I know I've worn this 3 times in a row, but I'm going for 4!"  They think it's funny.  And my husband certainly likes to see  me wear the same stuff as it gives the impression I'm thrifty.
> 
> If you can think of almost $800 you'd like to put toward something more practical and less distinctive, then let her go!  $800, while a great price for the July, is still a lot of money in my book.  Where do you see wearing it?  Do you feel like you'd miss it if you sent it back?  Or would there be a sense of relief?
> 
> Let us know what you decide!



Oh Mercer...I feel your pain.  I used to in my late 20's/early 30's go for the "distintive" "stand out" pieces...I swear it was a SATC influence - LOL!  Now I go with the high end classics (not what I'd consider this), but a "good deal".  I could not justify the $2000, but let me say...your "sense of relief" comment almost made me call to cancel and then it shipped!  I'll let you know - I am not very good at not spending when I see a "deal"! Let's just say the $743 (don't want to make it any more than it is - hahaha) is still A LOT, but her new jacket like JUneping said for $5000 are outrageous...this may be my only shot if it fits!  Thanks for your input!  Do you have any of her "special" jackets?


----------



## juneping

bgmommy said:


> Juneping - as always LOVE to hear your advice - thanks!  The new IM prices is what made me take the plunge.  I should not be spending, but such a pretty piece (busy, but pretty)!  I don't mind "overwearing" as well as to still justify the price.  I will not be indulging in the 5K IM jackets.  Don't mind spending on an Hermes handbag - investment, but not a jacket!  Let's compare notes when we receive them - I'll assume that you will get your first...mine should arrive Wednesday I think!  Now I hope it fits!



i got the shippment notice but when i clicked on the track link...nothing so far. i had high hope to receive it today... but i think i'll just have to wait for monday. does USP work on MLK day?? 
to be honest with you (all of you)....i bought another blazer on shopbop just 8 hours before the july jacket. so i will have to make a decision. i cannot keep both. i asked one of my camera men, he said the july is a better choice. the waiting part is torturing...


----------



## tb-purselover

Jaded81 said:


> Here are my Gwens!! Think I might need to start buying skirts to wear with these too
> 
> Part of the leather strap bit on the right shoe has kind of separated so will probably have to take it to a cobbler to see if they can glue it back together?
> 
> Can those of your with White/Black Gwens (help *AMACASA*!!) tell me what I should use to protect/waterproof my shoes?



Beautiul Jaded81, your legs are meant for these shoes: long and lean. ITA, you need to get some skirts to show off those gwens! Enjoy!


----------



## Greentea

bgmommy said:


> Okay ladies...having a little buyer's remorse.  Although the July jacket is a "deal" does it have just too much going on?  The feathers are really throwing me off.  What are everyone's thoughts?  Maybe I just need to see it in person, but for those of you that own it...do you wear it?  For those of you who ordered or wanted to order...would you have paid full price and your thoughts...like I said earlier...supposed to be in retail rehab so trying to be very selective.  I did get the Bettys in white as they have been on my "most wanted" list, the zito and now the July.  I LOVE to hear the input! Thanks in advance!



I think the July is a masterpiece! Yeah, it's busy, but you pair it with simple dark jeans or black skinny pants and it's a winning look, IMO. I would totally wear it out to dinner at a cool, trendy place or to something like a show. 
I completely understand about being selective, though. I just did a few returns of new things that I just really don't need in order to fund some Dicker boots that I've wanted for awhile now. 

Sooo, only you know your closet and comfort level with this piece. But, is it super chic, fabulous, and one of a kind - YUP!


----------



## jellylicious

Greentea said:


> I think the July is a masterpiece! Yeah, it's busy, but you pair it with simple dark jeans or black skinny pants and it's a winning look, IMO. I would totally wear it out to dinner at a cool, trendy place or to something like a show.
> I completely understand about being selective, though. I just did a few returns of new things that I just really don't need in order to fund some Dicker boots that I've wanted for awhile now.
> 
> Sooo, only you know your closet and comfort level with this piece. But, is it super chic, fabulous, and one of a kind - YUP!



Totally agree! I LOVE statement pieces and especially ones that are such good bargains-. don't mind wearing them to death and with the july jacket, it looks like you can dress it up or down. I've been kicking myself that i missed it.


----------



## am2022

Just lovely jaded!!!
I sprayed mIne with the same waterproof spray that I use on my other shoes! It's either the apple brand or UGG brand .
I notice though that the cream part accumulates dust which I simply blow or brush away! I waterproofed it yes but have no plan to wear it in the rain . It's just protection from possible water splashes or spills !

Love all your pics jaded !!! Pls post more!
QUOTE=Jaded81;20755687]Here are my Gwens!! Think I might ne2143377144544785ed to start buying skirts to wear with these too 

Part of the leather strap bit on the right shoe has kind of separated so will probably have to take it to a cobbler to see if they can glue it back together?

Can those of your with White/Black Gwens (help *AMACASA*!!) tell me what I should use to protect/waterproof my shoes?[/QUOTE]


----------



## missty4

tonkamama said:


> *Thank you ladies!!  *
> *
> Jaded81 ~* try getting the size 0 and have them altered.  That is exactly what I ended up to do, I will pick up my alterations later and will keep you updated on the result.
> 
> *missty4 ~* congrats on your July and I know you gonna rock it!!  *What type of music you play*?  Are you the vocal?



Thanks tonka! A lot of people think that, but I play synthesizer bass  I'd say it's "nostalgic, dirty pop."


----------



## missty4

Jaded81 said:


> Here are my Gwens!! Think I might need to start buying skirts to wear with these too
> 
> Part of the leather strap bit on the right shoe has kind of separated so will probably have to take it to a cobbler to see if they can glue it back together?
> 
> Can those of your with White/Black Gwens (help *AMACASA*!!) tell me what I should use to protect/waterproof my shoes?



Nice legs! You wear them well-  I'd use some sort of water protecter spray, like applegarde or shining monkey.


----------



## juneping

amacasa said:


> Just lovely jaded!!!
> I sprayed mIne with the same waterproof spray that I use on my other shoes! It's either the apple brand or UGG brand .
> I notice though that the cream part accumulates dust which I simply blow or brush away! I waterproofed it yes but have no plan to wear it in the rain . It's just protection from possible water splashes or spills !
> 
> Love all your pics jaded !!! Pls post more!
> QUOTE=Jaded81;20755687]Here are my Gwens!! Think I might ne2143377144544785ed to start buying skirts to wear with these too
> 
> Part of the leather strap bit on the right shoe has kind of separated so will probably have to take it to a cobbler to see if they can glue it back together?
> 
> Can those of your with White/Black Gwens (help *AMACASA*!!) tell me what I should use to protect/waterproof my shoes?


[/QUOTE]

does OR rain as much as seattle? i used to live there....gosh...it really rained 9 months out of 12 months. i heard OR wasn't as bad as seattle.


----------



## missty4

I'm not *amacasa* but I'm from OR too... it does, kinda. Surprisingly our winter hasn't been that rainy at all and it's more sunny days than not


----------



## juneping

missty4 said:


> I'm not *amacasa* but I'm from OR too... it does, kinda. Surprisingly our winter hasn't been that rainy at all and it's more sunny days than not



thanks!! that's great it hasn't been rainy. i''ve been to portland, very beautiful. no sales tax....


----------



## tb-purselover

bgmommy said:


> Okay ladies...having a little buyer's remorse.  Although the July jacket is a "deal" does it have just too much going on?  The feathers are really throwing me off.  What are everyone's thoughts?  Maybe I just need to see it in person, but for those of you that own it...do you wear it?  For those of you who ordered or wanted to order...would you have paid full price and your thoughts...like I said earlier...supposed to be in retail rehab so trying to be very selective.  I did get the Bettys in white as they have been on my "most wanted" list, the zito and now the July.  I LOVE to hear the input! Thanks in advance!



I have the original July. I actually wear it a lot for date nights. I can dress it up for special cocktail dinners, etc. Or I can dress it down. When you get it, play with it, see how you feel. You should know if it is something you will reach for and wear.

If it were me, I would have a hard time parting with it. You got such an awesome deal! Like you said, the embellished jackets this season are going for 5k! You got this one for well under 1k. Even if you keep it and don't reach for it. You probably could sell it on evilbay and get what your paid (just speculating here).

However, if you are pretty sure you will never reach for it. Then I can understand you wanting to return it and have the $$ for something else too.


----------



## tb-purselover

Hey Missty,

I love these pics. So cool you are in a band. The Erin looks awesome on you!!!

I'm still catching up on this thread so you might have answered this. But if you haven't, are you vocals? Or do you play an instrument? What type of music is it?

Thanks again for sharing!

ETA: Oops, nevermind. I caught up on the thread. I just read you play synthesizer base and the type of music is nos. dirty pop! So cool, would love to hear a track or two if you have it up online .



missty4 said:


> These aren't the best photos to show the details of the erin denim dress (photos are in long exposure to reflect the style), but my band had a short photo shoot before a show a couple nights ago. Thought I'd post them here. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## mercer

I was the same way, too!  I was always splurging on faaaaabulous pieces- buying for the life I wish I had "I'm late for my flight to Paris!" rather than the life I actually live, "Should I stop at Target before I go grocery shopping or after?"  

I have a few IM jackets, but none of the super fancy ones. In the past I would have bitten the bullet and bought one of the super nice ones at full price.  But I've learned my lesson, and pretty much everything I've ever bought thinking, "I need this now!  It might never turn up in my size again!"  has always shown up somewhere a few months later on sale or fleabay.  The money I've spent on "must have/full price" items is stupid.  I can't help but feel that if I'm patient, I'll end up with one of the super lovely IM jackets (at a reasonable price) eventually!



bgmommy said:


> Oh Mercer...I feel your pain.  I used to in my late 20's/early 30's go for the "distintive" "stand out" pieces...I swear it was a SATC influence - LOL!  Now I go with the high end classics (not what I'd consider this), but a "good deal".  I could not justify the $2000, but let me say...your "sense of relief" comment almost made me call to cancel and then it shipped!  I'll let you know - I am not very good at not spending when I see a "deal"! Let's just say the $743 (don't want to make it any more than it is - hahaha) is still A LOT, but her new jacket like JUneping said for $5000 are outrageous...this may be my only shot if it fits!  Thanks for your input!  Do you have any of her "special" jackets?


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> i got the shippment notice but when i clicked on the track link...nothing so far. i had high hope to receive it today... but i think i'll just have to wait for monday. does USP work on MLK day??
> to be honest with you (all of you)....i bought another blazer on shopbop just 8 hours before the july jacket. so i will have to make a decision. i cannot keep both. i asked one of my camera men, he said the july is a better choice. the waiting part is torturing...


*juneping ~* Please post two jackets here for us to see...  cannot wait...  I am as excited as you are...


----------



## tonkamama

missty4 said:


> Thanks tonka! A lot of people think that, but I play synthesizer bass  I'd say it's "nostalgic, dirty pop."


*missty4 ~* wow ...so impressive!!  Reason I thought you were a vocal cus you are so pretty!! hehe IMO...  you got to be the center of attention being a vocal!   Really like those pictures!!


----------



## beauxgoris

I.M size 2 would equal what? I'm confused on some of her sizing.


----------



## juneping

beauxgoris said:


> i.m size 2 would equal what? I'm confused on some of her sizing.



us 6-8


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> *juneping ~* Please post two jackets here for us to see...  cannot wait...  I am as excited as you are...



i will


----------



## Jaded81

mercer said:
			
		

> I was the same way, too!  I was always splurging on faaaaabulous pieces- buying for the life I wish I had "I'm late for my flight to Paris!" rather than the life I actually live, "Should I stop at Target before I go grocery shopping or after?"
> 
> I have a few IM jackets, but none of the super fancy ones. In the past I would have bitten the bullet and bought one of the super nice ones at full price.  But I've learned my lesson, and pretty much everything I've ever bought thinking, "I need this now!  It might never turn up in my size again!"  has always shown up somewhere a few months later on sale or fleabay.  The money I've spent on "must have/full price" items is stupid.  I can't help but feel that if I'm patient, I'll end up with one of the super lovely IM jackets (at a reasonable price) eventually!



I know how you feel!! Nowadays I try to buy to suit my lifestyle and to make an effort to wear more than just a Tee with jeans or shorts!


----------



## Jaded81

missty4 said:
			
		

> Nice legs! You wear them well-  I'd use some sort of water protecter spray, like applegarde or shining monkey.



Thank you for the compliment! It is so cool that you are in a band and you are rocking that dress!!


----------



## Jaded81

amacasa said:
			
		

> Just lovely jaded!!!
> I sprayed mIne with the same waterproof spray that I use on my other shoes! It's either the apple brand or UGG brand .
> I notice though that the cream part accumulates dust which I simply blow or brush away! I waterproofed it yes but have no plan to wear it in the rain . It's just protection from possible water splashes or spills !
> 
> Love all your pics jaded !!! Pls post more!
> QUOTE=Jaded81;20755687]Here are my Gwens!! Think I might ne2143377144544785ed to start buying skirts to wear with these too
> 
> Part of the leather strap bit on the right shoe has kind of separated so will probably have to take it to a cobbler to see if they can glue it back together?
> 
> Can those of your with White/Black Gwens (help AMACASA!!) tell me what I should use to protect/waterproof my shoes?


[/QUOTE]

Thanks! Will try the Apple Garde. What I am more concerned about is getting it dirty or stains. Any tips on protecting or cleaning the cream raffia bit?

Think I might DIY the leather strap bit. Going to research what is the best product to use as I think some people say gluing leather together can stiffen the leather?


----------



## Jaded81

tb-purselover said:
			
		

> Beautiul Jaded81, your legs are meant for these shoes: long and lean. ITA, you need to get some skirts to show off those gwens! Enjoy!



Awhhh you are being kind! My legs aren't particularly long as I am only 5'2 with big long skinny feet!! But will def consider purchasing some skirts


----------



## Jaded81

juneping said:
			
		

> i got the shippment notice but when i clicked on the track link...nothing so far. i had high hope to receive it today... but i think i'll just have to wait for monday. does USP work on MLK day??
> to be honest with you (all of you)....i bought another blazer on shopbop just 8 hours before the july jacket. so i will have to make a decision. i cannot keep both. i asked one of my camera men, he said the july is a better choice. the waiting part is torturing...



Whatever jacket you purchased from Shopbop, can't possibly compare with the July! If I could pull it off I would get it! Plus it is so YOU!!


----------



## Jaded81

mercer said:
			
		

> Jaded- you look great  (as usual!)



Thanks so much!


----------



## Jaded81

Jayne1 said:
			
		

> Gorgeous!



Thank you for the lovely compliment!!!


----------



## Jaded81

Does anyone know what the equivalent to a size 0 in Isabel Marant is on MATCHES??


----------



## Magda5

hello ladies! just posting for advice... there is a seller on ebay who has listed a coat that i'm really itching to have.  he has good ratings, though we all know that means little in the world of ebay.  

i read a post a while back that someone was trying to sell fake IM clothing on ebay... and this is very scary considering there are so many shady looking sites like this one:
http://www.isabelmarantdresses.com/

Is there a way to "authenticate" the clothing items? My brain is telling me to wait... but I so love this coat. :-/


----------



## juneping

Jaded81 said:


> Does anyone know what the equivalent to a size 0 in Isabel Marant is on MATCHES??



it's the same as NAP...


----------



## juneping

Magda5 said:


> hello ladies! just posting for advice... there is a seller on ebay who has listed a coat that i'm really itching to have.  he has good ratings, though we all know that means little in the world of ebay.
> 
> i read a post a while back that someone was trying to sell fake IM clothing on ebay... and this is very scary considering there are so many shady looking sites like this one:
> http://www.isabelmarantdresses.com/
> 
> Is there a way to "authenticate" the clothing items? My brain is telling me to wait... but I so love this coat. :-/



i bought a couple of things on ebay...usually just used my best judgement based on my knowledge....there's one seller from italy used multiple ID selling fake IM but she also had few real IM. don't buy from seller only have stock photo...they need to provide the item in their possession and some detail shots especially the label.
you can try posting here...but we can't be sure...


----------



## juneping

Jaded81 said:


> Does anyone know what the equivalent to a size 0 in Isabel Marant is on MATCHES??



oh just went to matches and realize it's diff sizing.
i think 
34 = 0
36= 1
38 = 2
40=3....
someone pls correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## Jaded81

FR34 or FR36?



juneping said:


> it's the same as NAP...


----------



## Jaded81

Thank you! The shirt is by Equipment if you are interested! 




tonkamama said:


> Very sexy! Love your white shirt as well!


----------



## Jaded81

Thank you! The shirt if by Equipment if you are interested !



tonkamama said:


> Very sexy! Love your white shirt as well!


----------



## Jaded81

I haven't worn it out yet, but it feels comfy  Only thing is that I feel a little rubbing at the back of my heels... but then again, my feet are blister magnets! 




nycbagfiend said:


> jaded81, the gwens are hot!!  are they comfortable?  my time in heels is pretty limited these days, but your photos are making me rethink my footwear choice!


----------



## gbg

tonkamama said:


> Are you referring to the SS 2012 Oria Linen Trench coat? BNY.com has it now.


 
Thanks for your reply. Unfortuntaly the item I refering to is shorter and more oversized, not sure if everyone would called it a trench coat but the details are vey trench coat like but it is oversized so look different to what most would consider be a trenchcoat. 

The jacket was seen on the runway in a pink patch work style and beige/yellow plain style, both long sleeve. They also had a very similar green short sleeve oversized trenchcoat style that has already been listed at some sites. If anyone knows where a oversized long sleeve jacket will be stocked, please let me know.
cheers,


----------



## juneping

Jaded81 said:


> FR34 or FR36?



i saw the leather jacket...the smallest is FR36...but i thought FR34 is the smallest for most brands. i am not sure if 32 exists.
may be you can email their stylist for sizing info. i felt iM sizing is all over the place....


----------



## tb-purselover

juneping said:


> oh just went to matches and realize it's diff sizing.
> i think
> 34 = 0
> 36= 1
> 38 = 2
> 40=3....
> someone pls correct me if i am wrong.



I have some stuff on pre-order. I was told that IM is going back to original french sizing this season. 

My SA said that :

sz 0 = FR 36
sz 1 = FR 38
sz 2 = FR 40
sz 3 = FR 42

So I was told that my pre-orders will be sz FR 38. I'm typically a sz 1. We will see for sure when the new stuff arrives for me to try on!


----------



## juneping

tb-purselover said:


> I have some stuff on pre-order. I was told that IM is going back to original french sizing this season.
> 
> My SA said that :
> 
> sz 0 = FR 36
> sz 1 = FR 38
> sz 2 = FR 40
> sz 3 = FR 42
> 
> So I was told that my pre-orders will be sz FR 38. I'm typically a sz 1. We will see for sure when the new stuff arrives for me to try on!



thanks for the info....gosh finally got a hang on the 0123 and now it's FR sizing...
does it mean IM run smaller?? sometimes 38 is too large on me but i am a 1....


----------



## tb-purselover

juneping said:


> thanks for the info....gosh finally got a hang on the 0123 and now it's FR sizing...
> does it mean IM run smaller?? sometimes 38 is too large on me but i am a 1....



Yes! I do think IM runs smaller!


----------



## tonkamama

gbg said:


> Thanks for your reply. Unfortuntaly the item I refering to is shorter and more oversized, not sure if everyone would called it a trench coat but the details are vey trench coat like but it is oversized so look different to what most would consider be a trenchcoat.
> 
> The jacket was seen on the runway in a pink patch work style and beige/yellow plain style, both long sleeve. They also had a very similar green short sleeve oversized trenchcoat style that has already been listed at some sites. If anyone knows where a oversized long sleeve jacket will be stocked, please let me know.
> cheers,


*Are these the ones?  Based on pictures....I think the long sleeves have two versions, one with front zipper, other has snap buttons.  I am sure you will find more of long sleeves version available on "other" sites soon.  I know BNY will carry it in red/white tie dye long sleeve version with front zipper and the military color short sleeve with snap buttons*

Pics credited to style.com


----------



## tonkamama

I have a feeling that regardless of what size chart  IM go by....going to be unpredictable and drive us crazy try to figure out which size to pick!!   



juneping said:


> thanks for the info....gosh finally got a hang on the 0123 and now it's FR sizing...
> does it mean IM run smaller?? sometimes 38 is too large on me but i am a 1....





tb-purselover said:


> Yes! I do think IM runs smaller!


----------



## gbg

Ohh thanks, yes that's the one. I am after a long sleeve that comes in a plain style and colour. I guess I have to wait a little bit longer. Please let me know if you see this style anywhere. 
Cheers



tonkamama said:


> *Are these the ones? Based on pictures....I think the long sleeves have two versions, one with front zipper, other has snap buttons. I am sure you will find more of long sleeves version available on "other" sites soon. I know BNY will carry it in red/white tie dye long sleeve version with front zipper and the military color short sleeve with snap buttons*
> 
> Pics credited to style.com


----------



## birkingal

Jaded81 said:


> Here are my Gwens!! Think I might need to start buying skirts to wear with these too
> 
> Part of the leather strap bit on the right shoe has kind of separated so will probably have to take it to a cobbler to see if they can glue it back together?
> 
> Can those of your with White/Black Gwens (help *AMACASA*!!) tell me what I should use to protect/waterproof my shoes?



*Jaded*, it's hard to believe you're only 5'2. Gosh you have mile long legs! You wear your clothes so well that I'm tempted to run out and buy everything you've got on!


----------



## bgmommy

mercer said:


> I was the same way, too!  I was always splurging on faaaaabulous pieces- buying for the life I wish I had "I'm late for my flight to Paris!" rather than the life I actually live, "Should I stop at Target before I go grocery shopping or after?"
> 
> I have a few IM jackets, but none of the super fancy ones. In the past I would have bitten the bullet and bought one of the super nice ones at full price.  But I've learned my lesson, and pretty much everything I've ever bought thinking, "I need this now!  It might never turn up in my size again!"  has always shown up somewhere a few months later on sale or fleabay.  The money I've spent on "must have/full price" items is stupid.  I can't help but feel that if I'm patient, I'll end up with one of the super lovely IM jackets (at a reasonable price) eventually!



Mercer...I am LOL!!!!  That "I'm late for my flight to Paris"..."Should I stop at Target before I go grocery shopping or after?" is exactly me too!  Not to mention when I'm not grocery shopping, at Target or doing laundry I am sitting and watching one of my 3 boys play baseball, hockey, lacrosse, basketball, football or driving them to a practice!!!

Yes, I too have fallen into the full price mode before and it is so disheartening to then see your "must have" item on the sale rack!  Live and learn.  My uniform for a short time turned into my Lululemon yoga clothes and I thought this is crazy...wear your "good" stuff!  Happy weekend!!!


----------



## Jaded81

tb-purselover said:
			
		

> I have some stuff on pre-order. I was told that IM is going back to original french sizing this season.
> 
> My SA said that :
> 
> sz 0 = FR 36
> sz 1 = FR 38
> sz 2 = FR 40
> sz 3 = FR 42
> 
> So I was told that my pre-orders will be sz FR 38. I'm typically a sz 1. We will see for sure when the new stuff arrives for me to try on!



Please keep us updated! Can't wait to see what you got!!


----------



## Jaded81

birkingal said:
			
		

> Jaded, it's hard to believe you're only 5'2. Gosh you have mile long legs! You wear your clothes so well that I'm tempted to run out and buy everything you've got on!



Gosh you are making me blush!! But thank you so much! It is hard buying clothes because everything is always too long on me


----------



## nycbagfiend

Jaded81 said:


> I haven't worn it out yet, but it feels comfy  Only thing is that I feel a little rubbing at the back of my heels... but then again, my feet are blister magnets!


 
thanks, jaded81...i hear ya on the blister front--i can't seem to knock them either, tho i do get some relief from dr.scholl's blister block stick--have you tried that?  it's sort of reminiscent of a deodorants stick but it creates a shield of sorts between your skin and the shoe.  not a total panacea, but helps a lot!


----------



## Greentea

juneping said:


> us 6-8



I hate inconsistent sizing!!! I wear a 2 in some of the Etoile pieces but wear anything from a 0-4 in US sizing depending on where it's from! ACK!!!


----------



## nycbagfiend

bgmommy said:


> Mercer...I am LOL!!!! That "I'm late for my flight to Paris"..."Should I stop at Target before I go grocery shopping or after?" is exactly me too! Not to mention when I'm not grocery shopping, at Target or doing laundry I am sitting and watching one of my 3 boys play baseball, hockey, lacrosse, basketball, football or driving them to a practice!!!
> 
> Yes, I too have fallen into the full price mode before and it is so disheartening to then see your "must have" item on the sale rack! Live and learn. My uniform for a short time turned into my Lululemon yoga clothes and I thought this is crazy...wear your "good" stuff! Happy weekend!!!


 
bgmommy and mercer...i'm in total agreement (and i love your snark, mercer! )  i cringed just the other day when i went to the saks consolidation pre-sale..a marni dress that i paid full price for (and is still sitting unworn in my closet!) was sitting on the rack for 70% off!  grrr...granted it was the lone one and was likely a random return but still annoying!

2-3 yrs ago i was all about j.crew and the like.  the past year or so i decided i wanted a closet makeover and start shopping for quality over quantity. i started pursuing IM, rick owens and a few other designers that catch my fancy.  i still try to wait out on a sale about 75% of time but try as i may to stop, i still tend to overshop, esp for pretty pieces that don't get much use.  my closet is like a museum.  worse--i have a very tough time letting go of anything!  even if it's on sale, it's still a waste of $ if it's not getting used!

sigh...that said, i'll likely keep the july if it fits well.  it's such a showpiece and at such a great sale that i feel like i can't pass it up.  i do think the feathers are a bit much--wonder if they can be easily removed?  i'll likely make the jacket the focus of my outfit and keep everything else simple and basic (skinny jeans and a plain tee).  mod pics when it arrives!


----------



## juneping

Greentea said:


> I hate inconsistent sizing!!! I wear a 2 in some of the Etoile pieces but wear anything from a 0-4 in US sizing depending on where it's from! ACK!!!



me too....if the items were made in US sizing...6 always was too big for me. but IM i even went up to a 3 for the belina top in a way IM runs smaller than US labels.


----------



## juneping

nycbagfiend said:


> bgmommy and mercer...i'm in total agreement (and i love your snark, mercer! )*  i cringed just the other day when i went to the saks consolidation pre-sale..a marni dress that i paid full price for (and is still sitting unworn in my closet!) was sitting on the rack for 70% off!  grrr...granted it was the lone one and was likely a random return but still annoying!*
> 
> 2-3 yrs ago i was all about j.crew and the like.  the past year or so i decided i wanted a closet makeover and start shopping for quality over quantity. i started pursuing IM, rick owens and a few other designers that catch my fancy.  i still try to wait out on a sale about 75% of time but try as i may to stop, i still tend to overshop, esp for pretty pieces that don't get much use.  my closet is like a museum.  worse--i have a very tough time letting go of anything!  even if it's on sale, it's still a waste of $ if it's not getting used!
> 
> sigh...that said, i'll likely keep the july if it fits well.  it's such a showpiece and at such a great sale that i feel like i can't pass it up.  i do think the feathers are a bit much--wonder if they can be easily removed?  i'll likely make the jacket the focus of my outfit and keep everything else simple and basic (skinny jeans and a plain tee).  mod pics when it arrives!



yes...i totally know how that felt. after last season's experience....i think i would pay one or two items (popular items that fly out of shelf fast) full price and wait for sales.


----------



## Jayne1

bgmommy said:


> Mercer...I am LOL!!!!  That "I'm late for my flight to Paris"..."Should I stop at Target before I go grocery shopping or after?" is exactly me too!  Not to mention when I'm not grocery shopping, at Target or doing laundry I am sitting and watching one of my 3 boys play baseball, hockey, lacrosse, basketball, football or driving them to a practice!!!
> 
> *Yes, I too have fallen into the full price mode before and it is so disheartening to then see your "must have" item on the sale rack!*  Live and learn.  My uniform for a short time turned into my Lululemon yoga clothes and I thought this is crazy...wear your "good" stuff!  Happy weekend!!!


Just last season, I bought an IM jacket and an IM necklace at full price, because I was told they were the last ones and were flying out of the store.

Of course at sale time, I see the same jacket (in my size) hanging in the sale section and my necklace unwanted in the sale glass display -- I was so put off, I don't want to go back to the store to see the new Spring things.  

I have noticed that the new IM spring/summer clothes look perfect for the baseball/basketball/practice arenas because they are so _causal._

So I think you can wear the pieces and feel good, but fit right in too.


----------



## francelamour

juneping said:
			
		

> i saw the leather jacket...the smallest is FR36...but i thought FR34 is the smallest for most brands. i am not sure if 32 exists.
> may be you can email their stylist for sizing info. i felt iM sizing is all over the place....



The leather jacket at Matches is the Sade (in tan) i bought and it has a french sizing - i have a IM size 2 and I took a french 40 in this jacket!Maybe I could help you to find the right size for you !


----------



## Brigitte031

I hardly post in here but I definitely accrued a few fall pieces on sale during the holidays. My first Spring piece is the Rosalie lace tank.  I got the white version from Matches seeing as they have free shipping right now.

Lol I read this thread every day so just thought I'd chime in and say I can't wait to see how everyone styles their July jackets!!


----------



## nycbagfiend

hi all,
stopped by the IM store in soho, nyc, today!  they got in a bunch of spring stuff including 1 lonely black sade jacket in i think a 36 or 38?  i was so tempted to try it on but i promised myself no more buying (ok, unless a can't-be-passed-up sale! ) for a couple of months...i feared if it fit, it would come home with me!

they also still have a bunch of sale stuff--unfortunately no further markdowns tho'.  everything was still 30-50% off.  i can't recall if they do another markdown?  the most coveted stuff (ie.jackets) were gone but still some goodies if anyone is looking...


----------



## berries

I was wondering if anyone knew how much the import fees are for items coming from Matches with delivery to USA (California specifically).  I just ordered from there for the first time and it's not clear on their website.  Thanks in advance.. 

And congrats on the ladies that got the July.. It's amazing...  please let me know if any of you are planning any returns so I can obsessively check Outnet..


----------



## tonkamama

Brigitte031 said:


> I hardly post in here but I definitely accrued a few fall pieces on sale during the holidays. My first Spring piece is the Rosalie lace tank.  I got the white version from Matches seeing as they have free shipping right now.
> 
> Lol I read this thread every day so just thought I'd chime in and say I can't wait to see how everyone styles their July jackets!!


I like the Rosalie lace tank!!  Please post picture when you get it!


----------



## juneping

berries said:


> I was wondering if anyone knew how much the import fees are for items coming from Matches with delivery to USA (California specifically).  I just ordered from there for the first time and it's not clear on their website.  Thanks in advance..
> 
> And congrats on the ladies that got the July.. It's amazing...  please let me know if any of you are planning any returns so I can obsessively check Outnet..



depends on the fabric...cotton is 16.6%


----------



## berries

juneping said:


> depends on the fabric...cotton is 16.6%


thanks!  do they bill you after delivery or do you pay upon delivery?  Matches seems less expensive than the US retailers pricing.  Did you end up paying less than US retailer pricing even with the import fees added?  They seem to have more new Etoile stock on Matches than the usual US retailers have available now.  I purchased the Lace Tshirt dress.  Roonie I think it's called..   Thanks in advance


----------



## juneping

berries said:
			
		

> thanks!  do they bill you after delivery or do you pay upon delivery?  Matches seems less expensive than the US retailers pricing.  Did you end up paying less than US retailer pricing even with the import fees added?  They seem to have more new Etoile stock on Matches than the usual US retailers have available now.  I purchased the Lace Tshirt dress.  Roonie I think it's called..   Thanks in advance



The unofficial bill came with the receipt and the official bill will come a week or two later. Someone said you can call dhl and ask them to readjust the duty fee but I couldn't. They wanted to charge me 100 protest fee.
It ended up about the same before tax. I think US will carry them later. They are not all out yet.


----------



## kml2887

francelamour said:


> The leather jacket at Matches is the Sade (in tan) i bought and it has a french sizing - i have a IM size 2 and I took a french 40 in this jacket!Maybe I could help you to find the right size for you !


 
I am seriously coveting the Sade! I'd love to see mod pics. Would you say the color is a true tan or does it have a yellow tone, I can't really tell by looking at the pic on Matches? 


Also I can't wait to see everyones' July jackets! What a great deal! I would not have hesitated to grab one even though I already own the Jordan, which is basically the same print .  Can never be too much of a good thing lol!


----------



## francelamour

kml2887 said:
			
		

> I am seriously coveting the Sade! I'd love to see mod pics. Would you say the color is a true tan or does it have a yellow tone, I can't really tell by looking at the pic on Matches?
> 
> Also I can't wait to see everyones' July jackets! What a great deal! I would not have hesitated to grab one even though I already own the Jordan, which is basically the same print .  Can never be too much of a good thing lol!



I have ordered the Sade on thursday and I think it will arrive tomorrow !The tan is a classic light brown/beige - I tried it only once in a shop here around but decided that it's too 'nude' and to similar to my hairs colour...I took the black one instead!(...and had to search for it for day's and made 'thousands' of telephon calls )!
For the tan one: If you have really blonde or dark brown hair (or even red) it will be
great!


----------



## lotusfire

I just made my first IM clothing purchase! The Etoile IM Lilo dress (I think that is what it is called). http://www.barneys.com/Leather-Trim...GAN&utm_medium=Skimlinks&utm_campaign=Primary

I hope I don't regret it...I usually spend less on clothing, but the sale was too good to pass up!


----------



## kml2887

francelamour said:


> I have ordered the Sade on thursday and I think it will arrive tomorrow !The tan is a classic light brown/beige - I tried it only once in a shop here around but decided that it's too 'nude' and to similar to my hairs colour...I took the black one instead!(...and had to search for it for day's and made 'thousands' of telephon calls )!
> For the tan one: If you have really blonde or dark brown hair (or even red) it will be
> great!


 
That's exactly what I wanted to hear regarding the color!  Congrats on finding the black.  Honestly, that would have been my first choice, but I already have a few black leather jackets, so if I buy the Sade I am going to force myself to get the tan .  I have dark brown/black hair, so hopefully it will work for me!  
Did you get the size 40? i'm also a IM size 2 (usually)...On the Matches model the jacket looks relaxed, not fitted.  Is that how it fit for you? Or do you think the model sized up to get a less fitted look?


----------



## francelamour

I found the Sade to be fitted but not to much.You can wear a Pullover or a light cardigan under it but it's not really relaxed.
I think the 40 is perfect for me!
With dark hair the tan is really beautiful!


----------



## kml2887

lotusfire said:


> I just made my first IM clothing purchase! The Etoile IM Lilo dress (I think that is what it is called). http://www.barneys.com/Leather-Trim...GAN&utm_medium=Skimlinks&utm_campaign=Primary
> 
> I hope I don't regret it...I usually spend less on clothing, but the sale was too good to pass up!


 
Love the Lilo dress!  It looks super versatile. I'm sure you'll get tons of wear out of it and at that price, I don't think you'll regret it.


----------



## lotusfire

kml2887 said:


> Love the Lilo dress!  It looks super versatile. I'm sure you'll get tons of wear out of it and at that price, I don't think you'll regret it.



thanks!  I'm excited to get it. Not sure about sizing though, I grabbed a 1 (only size left); I may also have to get it hemmed, but that doesn't look to be very difficult.


----------



## Jayne1

To those who usually wear flats -- what's it like to wear the Betty with that hidden wedge?  It's a higher wedge than I thought -- i wonder if I will love it or not...

I usually can't tell until I get out into the street and walk down a block at my usual pace... by then it will be too late too return, if I realize I made a mistake...

Opinions, please!


----------



## francelamour

Jayne1 said:
			
		

> To those who usually wear flats -- what's it like to wear the Betty with that hidden wedge?  It's a higher wedge than I thought -- i wonder if I will love it or not...
> 
> I usually can't tell until I get out into the street and walk down a block at my usual pace... by then it will be too late too return, if I realize I made a mistake...
> 
> Opinions, please!



Thats exactly what I asked myself the last few days...!The wedge of the Willows is to high for me so I started to think about the Bobbys.
The highest shoes I own are my dicker boots.I really love the bettys ans bobbys but I fear they are uncomfy for me...


----------



## Jayne1

francelamour said:


> Thats exactly what I asked myself the last few days...!The wedge of the Willows is to high for me so I started to think about the Bobbys.
> The highest shoes I own are my dicker boots.I really love the bettys ans bobbys but I fear they are uncomfy for me...


I thought the Bettys felt fine in the store and then I went home and googled and found out they were a 3" wedge.  Now I don't know if they will be the running-around-doing-errands type of shoe that I want.

Also, I tried a size smaller because they had my size in another store and I wasn't sure I should have my size sent -- I'm not 100% sure my true size will be fine when it arrives, I read they run small.  

They're $$$ - can't afford to make a mistake!


----------



## kitechick

Jayne1 said:
			
		

> To those who usually wear flats -- what's it like to wear the Betty with that hidden wedge?  It's a higher wedge than I thought -- i wonder if I will love it or not...
> 
> I usually can't tell until I get out into the street and walk down a block at my usual pace... by then it will be too late too return, if I realize I made a mistake...
> 
> Opinions, please!



I am wearing my Bettys right now and think they're really comfortable!!! I'm not a high heels person, but they're easy to walk in (even easier than the Dickers). You should really give them a try !


----------



## kitechick

Jayne1 said:
			
		

> Also, I tried a size smaller because they had my size in another store and I wasn't sure I should have my size sent -- I'm not 100% sure my true size will be fine when it arrives, I read they run small.
> 
> They're $$$ - can't afford to make a mistake!


I'm usually a EUR size 40 (US 9) 
and I got the Bettys in size 40. They run a bit small, but they're still comfortable and I prefered them to size 41...


----------



## tonkamama

For those that have both Betty & Dicker in the same size, would you say they run & fit the same?


----------



## OnceUponAShoe

This doesnt really count but I almost bought this a couple of months ago.

I eventually decided to pay my rent instead of buying these skinny jeans. Still regret it though


----------



## silversalmon

Does anyone know if the Keni leather jacket is still available for purchase anywhere? I really love the style of the Keni/Sade but prefer the quilting detail of the Keni. Thanks!


----------



## silversalmon

Also has anyone seen a complete lookbook of the IM and Etoile collections? I only really got into IM recently and LOVE the style of short jackets she usually tends to do (e.g. Lexy, Egger, Fred etc) but have obviously missed out on these. Was hoping there may be more of these sorts of jackets in the Spring collection (as it seems she does a few each season?) however I haven't seen any in any of the runway pics!


----------



## Jayne1

kitechick said:


> I am wearing my Bettys right now and think they're really comfortable!!! I'm not a high heels person, but they're easy to walk in (even easier than the Dickers). You should really give them a try !


I have no idea why - but I almost twisted my ankle in the store when walking around in the Dickers.  I thought it was me being a klutz and decided I better not buy them.

I can't see going over on the Bettys, but I'm waiting for my size and I'll walk around the store to make sure they fit.

I usually like a 41.5 in Chanel and other French size shoes, but I'll see if the 41 works. I found the 40 to be roomier than I thought and I was surprised I could get my foot into it.


----------



## francelamour

silversalmon said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if the Keni leather jacket is still available for purchase anywhere? I really love the style of the Keni/Sade but prefer the quilting detail of the Keni. Thanks!



No - the Keni is definitely from last season!
There is one/was one eBay some days ago...maybe you find your size/colour there!


----------



## kitechick

tonkamama said:
			
		

> For those that have both Betty & Dicker in the same size, would you say they run & fit the same?



I have both. The current Bettys as well as A/W 2011 & S/S 2012 Dickers. Though the Bettys feel a bit shorter than the Dickers I went for the same size (all pairs are size 40). The size 41 also felt comfortable, but I just had the feeling there was too much room left...
Haven't regret my decision yet .


----------



## tonkamama

kitechick said:


> I have both. The current Bettys as well as A/W 2011 & S/S 2012 Dickers. Though the Bettys feel a bit shorter than the Dickers I went for the same size (all pairs are size 40). The size 41 also felt comfortable, but I just had the feeling there was too much room left...
> Haven't regret my decision yet .


*kitechick ~* thank you so much for sharing your experience....  If I decide to get Betty I will get the same size as as my Dicker (cus I feel my 38 dicker has little tiny bit room left), so with Betty little short, size 38 should makes perfect size for me...


----------



## tb-purselover

tonkamama said:


> For those that have both Betty & Dicker in the same size, would you say they run & fit the same?



I have the dickers from s/s2011 and the bobbys f/w2011 (suede version of the bettys). I can say with total confidence that my bobbys are just as comfortable as my dickers. I don't find the hidden wedge too high at all. I purchased both my dickers and bobbys in the sz 37. I absolutely love my bobbys! The only sneakers I wear now for fashion.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

OnceUponAShoe said:


> This doesnt really count but I almost bought this a couple of months ago.
> 
> I eventually decided to pay my rent instead of buying these skinny jeans. Still regret it though
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1567267




Oh damn, I love these. And the white version. My legs are more like Ronaldo's and less like yours though  My wallet is happy about that fact lol


----------



## bgmommy

Jayne1 said:


> To those who usually wear flats -- what's it like to wear the Betty with that hidden wedge?  It's a higher wedge than I thought -- i wonder if I will love it or not...
> 
> I usually can't tell until I get out into the street and walk down a block at my usual pace... by then it will be too late too return, if I realize I made a mistake...
> 
> Opinions, please!



I dont really wear flats as the bother my lower back, but i usually wears
 short wedge/heel.  I have the dickers, bekket, bettys and mony in 39.  i am a us 8 1/2. Out of the 3 dickers little roomy and bekket the smallest.  I find the betty very comdortable(more so than the bekket).  I really think they are worth trying so you will know for sure.  I personally dont think they feel like 3 inches,  but do feel higher than a typical running shoe. I love the added heigth. Let. us know what you decide.  I have white/cream and adore them!

Has anyone tryed the Jenny boot yet?


----------



## Magda5

juneping said:


> i bought a couple of things on ebay...usually just used my best judgement based on my knowledge....there's one seller from italy used multiple ID selling fake IM but she also had few real IM. don't buy from seller only have stock photo...they need to provide the item in their possession and some detail shots especially the label.
> you can try posting here...but we can't be sure...



Thanks for your reply! I will post once I receive the item. *crossing all my fingers*


----------



## am2022

some marant poppy on outnet ladies!


----------



## Chanel 0407

I know I saw.  If only I was size 41.



amacasa said:


> some marant poppy on outnet ladies!


----------



## Jayne1

Also on the Outnet - that Yda printed silk chiffon tank top is back again.  It was there and on sale at NAP for a long time last year.  I found it hard to believe it wasn't snapped up by those who can wear things like that (not me) because it is a really cool top.

Yet, it's back again on the Outnet...
*
*


----------



## juneping

my july came...

so here is the one i bought 8 hours before the july...and the july...i like the fit of the white jacket much better. the july is size 1...i could do a size 2. the arm pit areas were cutting me.
sorry....i was having a lazy day...










both the outnet and IM provided a coat bag for the jacket...very NICE.
and the feathers do shred.


----------



## Chanel 0407

The both look great!  But I hate when things are uncomfortable.  I bought the July back in August and I ordered 1 and 2.  I could not even get my arm in size 1 LOL and size 2 was uncomfortable too so I ended up sending them both back.

How do you like the feathers? 



juneping said:


> my july came...
> 
> so here is the one i bought 8 hours before the july...and the july...i like the fit of the white jacket much better. the july is size 1...i could do a size 2. the arm pit areas were cutting me.
> sorry....i was having a lazy day...


----------



## juneping

Chanel 0407 said:


> The both look great!  But I hate when things are uncomfortable.  I bought the July back in August and I ordered 1 and 2.  I could not even get my arm in size 1 LOL and size 2 was uncomfortable too so I ended up sending them both back.
> 
> How do you like the feathers?



thanks!!
the feathers shred...and i don't really mind them. they do look they belong to the jacket. it's so beautiful and i can stare at it all day long
the jacket is a boxy cut...i am not gonna lie but the thank god it's not very short, or else i would not keep it.


----------



## Chanel 0407

I really like it on you.  Looks like a work of art.

Are you keeping both?  That was an amazing price for the July.  I think its a keeper.




juneping said:


> thanks!!
> the feathers shred...and i don't really mind them. they do look they belong to the jacket. it's so beautiful and i can stare at it all day long
> the jacket is a boxy cut...i am not gonna lie but the thank god it's not very short, or else i would not keep it.


----------



## bgmommy

amacasa said:
			
		

> some marant poppy on outnet ladies!



Oh shoot - missed - what sizes were available and what colors?


----------



## bgmommy

juneping said:
			
		

> my july came...
> 
> so here is the one i bought 8 hours before the july...and the july...i like the fit of the white jacket much better. the july is size 1...i could do a size 2. the arm pit areas were cutting me.
> sorry....i was having a lazy day...
> 
> both the outnet and IM provided a coat bag for the jacket...very NICE.
> and the feathers do shred.



They both look great! 2 totally different jackets! Oh no...if size 1 cutting into your arms I am sure I'll find the same thing! I  usually 38 - how about you? So feathers don't bother you? I can't wait to see!

Anyone else get their Julys?


----------



## juneping

bgmommy said:


> They both look great! 2 totally different jackets! Oh no...if size 1 cutting into your arms I am sure I'll find the same thing! I  usually 38 - how about you? So feathers don't bother you? I can't wait to see!
> 
> Anyone else get their Julys?



i think i am a 36...


----------



## bgmommy

juneping said:
			
		

> i think i am a 36...



Wow I must have really misordered!


----------



## missty4

tonkamama said:


> *missty4 ~* wow ...so impressive!!  Reason I thought you were a vocal cus you are so pretty!! hehe IMO...  you got to be the center of attention being a vocal!   Really like those pictures!!



Yes, Autumn is a great photographer!  I would choke if I tried lead vocals, but I'm suppose to train for backup vocals sometime. 



tb-purselover said:


> Hey Missty,
> 
> I love these pics. So cool you are in a band. The Erin looks awesome on you!!!
> 
> I'm still catching up on this thread so you might have answered this. But if you haven't, are you vocals? Or do you play an instrument? What type of music is it?
> 
> Thanks again for sharing!
> 
> ETA: Oops, nevermind. I caught up on the thread. I just read you play synthesizer base and the type of music is nos. dirty pop! So cool, would love to hear a track or two if you have it up online .



Here's a preview of one of our songs (nice for winter!): www.slow-wave.com/snow_falling.mp3 

Need to work on the website sometime but the one we have for now with some demo songs is http://www.reverbnation.com/sundaze


----------



## tb-purselover

Hey *Juneping*,

The July is beautiful on you. I have the original July in sz 1. I didn't have the "cutting into my armpit" issue. But the arms were really tight at first. I tried both a sz 1 and 2. The sz 2 was definitely not my correct size for this jacket. The SA said the sz 2 made me look like I was wearing a "zoot suit" because the strong shoulder pads stuck out way too far. She said the sz 1 was the correct size even though the arms were tight. So I went with her advice.

I think it depends, but the arms on my July loosened up quite a bit. I would suggest wearing it around the house a bit and see if they loosen up for you. It might help with the "cutting into your armpit" issue.

If you had to return one I would return the white blazer. It just doesn't look nearly as special as the July imho. You can probably find a white blazer, similar to that one, any season if you return it. But the July is pretty unique and probably hard to replace if you let it go. Although, I must say the cut on the white blazer is smokin'.

But only keep the July if the arms loosen up for you.

Good luck deciding!


----------



## missty4

juneping said:


> my july came...
> 
> so here is the one i bought 8 hours before the july...and the july...i like the fit of the white jacket much better. the july is size 1...i could do a size 2. the arm pit areas were cutting me.
> sorry....i was having a lazy day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> both the outnet and IM provided a coat bag for the jacket...very NICE.
> and the feathers do shred.



You look great in both jackets, June, but I think I prefer the fit of the shopbop jacket better. The July is very pretty and the feathers remind me of Black Swan  I just got the July jacket too and I'm also feeling the armpit snugness. What do you think you'll decide on?


----------



## missty4

I had my July expressed because I'm leaving out of town for 3 weeks Wednesday, and have to make a decision to return or not since I won't make it back before the 2 week return timeframe.

I got the size 0, and it really is a shoulder-squeezer. Like *juneping* mentioned, the armpit area is kinda tight. The shoulders with the pads make it snug too... does it look too small? Would only wear it open, because if I try to close it, it would pop open through the gaps of the eyehook closures (I'm 34B, don't think I would wear it open in the first place).

Anyways, BF took one look and shook his head, saying I look like a crazy grandma (but he usually calls me crazy regardless) :girlwhack: It's pretty, but I'm not sure if it's my style with the boxy fit and feathers... maybe I really am not mature enough to wear this. Does anyone else have the same problem of their hair getting caught in the chain portion of the back collar?





It's hard to tell, but I'm also wearing the Etoile IM Susan front-tie shirt dress




















Look at those stuffy armpits /waddup


----------



## juneping

bgmommy said:


> Wow I must have really misordered!



wait until you receive it. you never know.



tb-purselover said:


> Hey *Juneping*,
> 
> The July is beautiful on you. I have the original July in sz 1. I didn't have the "cutting into my armpit" issue. But the arms were really tight at first.
> 
> I think it depends, but the arms on my July loosened up quite a bit. I would suggest wearing it around the house a bit and see if they loosen up for you. It might help with the "cutting into your armpit" issue.
> 
> If you had to return one I would return the white blazer. It just doesn't look nearly as special as the July imho. You can probably find a white blazer, similar to that one, any season if you return it. But the July is pretty unique and probably hard to replace if you let it go. Although, I must say the cut on the white blazer is smokin'.
> 
> But only keep the July if the arms loosen up for you.
> 
> Good luck deciding!







missty4 said:


> You look great in both jackets, June, but I think I prefer the fit of the shopbop jacket better. The July is very pretty and the feathers remind me of Black Swan  I just got the July jacket too and I'm also feeling the armpit snugness. What do you think you'll decide on?



thanks for the advice, i'll wear it around the house..it's just uncomfortable but not to the degree that it hurts. ....gosh there were so many small black hair (feathers) flying around after i unpack the jacket. 
i was able to sell my bag so i am able to keep both...still deciding. the cut of the white blazer is very unique and it's the last one. i think shopbop only got one in stock or something....they had all sizes with just one left. i don't think people were buying it urgently...


----------



## juneping

missty4 said:


> I had my July expressed because I'm leaving out of town for 3 weeks Wednesday, and have to make a decision to return or not since I won't make it back before the 2 week return timeframe.
> 
> I got the size 0, and it really is a shoulder-squeezer. Like *juneping* mentioned, the armpit area is kinda tight. The shoulders with the pads make it snug too... does it look too small? Would only wear it open, because if I try to close it, it would pop open through the gaps of the eyehook closures (I'm 34B, don't think I would wear it open in the first place).
> 
> Anyways, BF took one look and shook his head, saying I look like a crazy grandma :girlwhack: It's pretty, but I'm not sure if it's my style with the boxy fit and feathers... maybe I really am not mature enough to wear this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at those stuffy armpits /waddup



i thought it looks great on you. it's the dress underneath that make you look more mature but no way close to have a grandma look  guys...smh.
this jacket really cuts sooo small.


----------



## nycbagfiend

my july came too!  snapped some photos but not sure how to attach yet--can someone enlighten me?!  also, i have the purse forum app on my iphone but can't figure out how to sign in?  sorry--i'm a total technophobe and have no idea how to navigate all these newfangled techie stuff! 

btw, did anyone's outnet order have a weird odor?  when i took the items out of the protective bags there was a fairly strong odor...almost like bug spray.  ick...letting everything air out before i decide what stays or goes!

first impressions--outnet got the sizing suggestions wrong on the jane jacket and jerome pants.  i wish i had stuck w/my usual IM size 1...the 2s are big.  i like them tho and might have to stalk smaller sizes (or have the pants taken in and wear the jacket a bit loose!).  july is snug in armpit area for me too--could have gone w/size 1 or 2 tho.

photos to follow once i figure out how to get them up on here!!


----------



## Jayne1

juneping said:


> my july came...
> 
> so here is the one i bought 8 hours before the july...and the july...i like the fit of the white jacket much better. the july is size 1...i could do a size 2. the arm pit areas were cutting me.
> sorry....i was having a lazy day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> both the outnet and IM provided a coat bag for the jacket...very NICE.
> and the feathers do shred.


I love both -- and they are day and night, aren't they?  So different!

I wouldn't care if the July lost some feathers -- there would be still plenty.

Can you move your arms? I guess that's the most important thing...


----------



## juneping

nycbagfiend said:


> my july came too!  snapped some photos but not sure how to attach yet--can someone enlighten me?!  also, i have the purse forum app on my iphone but can't figure out how to sign in?  sorry--i'm a total technophobe and have no idea how to navigate all these newfangled techie stuff!
> 
> btw, did anyone's outnet order have a weird odor?  when i took the items out of the protective bags there was a fairly strong odor...almost like bug spray.  ick...letting everything air out before i decide what stays or goes!
> 
> first impressions--outnet got the sizing suggestions wrong on the jane jacket and jerome pants.  i wish i had stuck w/my usual IM size 1...the 2s are big.  i like them tho and might have to stalk smaller sizes (or have the pants taken in and wear the jacket a bit loose!).  july is snug in armpit area for me too--could have gone w/size 1 or 2 tho.
> 
> photos to follow once i figure out how to get them up on here!!



use go advance which is right next to the quick reply button. and scroll all the way down to find the image attachment. but your image size has to be small enough to upload. HTH



Jayne1 said:


> I love both -- and they are day and night, aren't they?  So different!
> 
> I wouldn't care if the July lost some feathers -- there would be still plenty.
> 
> Can you move your arms? I guess that's the most important thing...



i could move my arms but just felt being held back...it's a very sturdy jacket. very well made...


----------



## missty4

nycbagfiend said:


> my july came too!  snapped some photos but not sure how to attach yet--can someone enlighten me?!  also, i have the purse forum app on my iphone but can't figure out how to sign in?  sorry--i'm a total technophobe and have no idea how to navigate all these newfangled techie stuff!
> 
> btw, did anyone's outnet order have a weird odor?  when i took the items out of the protective bags there was a fairly strong odor...almost like bug spray.  ick...letting everything air out before i decide what stays or goes!
> 
> first impressions--outnet got the sizing suggestions wrong on the jane jacket and jerome pants.  i wish i had stuck w/my usual IM size 1...the 2s are big.  i like them tho and might have to stalk smaller sizes (or have the pants taken in and wear the jacket a bit loose!).  july is snug in armpit area for me too--could have gone w/size 1 or 2 tho.
> 
> photos to follow once i figure out how to get them up on here!!



I don't have a purseforum app but I usually upload iphone photos onto the photobucket app and copy/paste the IMG code into the forum. Just another alternative


----------



## missty4

After listening to *juneping*, I changed to something more casual than a dress to see if it makes a difference (yay lazy mode):





















Different outfit help?


----------



## juneping

missty4 said:
			
		

> After listening to juneping, I changed to something more casual than a dress to see if it makes a difference (yay lazy mode):
> 
> Different outfit help?



I like both looks and this look is casual chic. I like it a lot.


----------



## tb-purselover

OMGosh, love your music. The feel and groove is so cool. Listening to She Stands Up while typing out this post .

I don't think you look grandma-y at all in the jacket. I think you need to pair it with more casual or younger items. I like how it looks on you. Try it with a few more outfits and see how you feel. If it doesn't work for you then definitely return it. Because you won't wear it.



missty4 said:


> I had my July expressed because I'm leaving out of town for 3 weeks Wednesday, and have to make a decision to return or not since I won't make it back before the 2 week return timeframe.
> 
> I got the size 0, and it really is a shoulder-squeezer. Like *juneping* mentioned, the armpit area is kinda tight. The shoulders with the pads make it snug too... does it look too small? Would only wear it open, because if I try to close it, it would pop open through the gaps of the eyehook closures (I'm 34B, don't think I would wear it open in the first place).
> 
> Anyways, BF took one look and shook his head, saying I look like a crazy grandma (but he usually calls me crazy regardless) :girlwhack: It's pretty, but I'm not sure if it's my style with the boxy fit and feathers... maybe I really am not mature enough to wear this. Does anyone else have the same problem of their hair getting caught in the chain portion of the back collar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to tell, but I'm also wearing the Etoile IM Susan front-tie shirt dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at those stuffy armpits /waddup


----------



## tb-purselover

^^^Oops, just saw your post with a more casual outfit. Yep, that's it! I like-y and more you!


----------



## soholaleni

missty4 said:


> After listening to *juneping*, I changed to something more casual than a dress to see if it makes a difference (yay lazy mode):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Different outfit help?



I think this outfit is perfect with the jacket! I say keep it! Forget what the bf says.. I wouldn't expect a guy to understand the beauty of it


----------



## soholaleni

Do you girls think the Sade leather jacket will be available at more retailers in black soon to come?! Really want to get my hands on this one!!


----------



## tb-purselover

soholaleni said:


> Do you girls think the Sade leather jacket will be available at more retailers in black soon to come?! Really want to get my hands on this one!!



Yes, I do. I can't imagine that all the retailers have received their stock yet. It usually rolls out slowly and in stages. I would suggest emailing a few retailers and ask if they have it in stock or planning to carry it. If they are, get on the waitlist!


----------



## mercer

Missty-  you are very talented and beautiful!  I love the July on you!  I laughed about the crazy grandma comment- (most) boys do not get fashion!  I find that most men need clothing to be very accessible and within a very limited parameters.   That jacket is just fabulous and you are working it!


----------



## mercer

Juneping- amazing!  I love both jackets!  The July has my heart, tho.  It's just so special!


----------



## nycbagfiend

before i post all of them, let's try one to see if i'm doing this right! 





these are the jerome pants, size 2.  i should have stuck w/my usual size 1--they're very loose, tho a skinny belt hidden under the fold did wonders!  i think i like them but would def prefer the size 1 if they pop back up...thoughts?!  (sorry for the blah white tee...was so excited to rip open the outnet box i just threw everything on with no attempt to style! )

ps.those are last yr's black dickers in case anyone is wondering!


----------



## nycbagfiend

missty4 said:


> I don't have a purseforum app but I usually upload iphone photos onto the photobucket app and copy/paste the IMG code into the forum. Just another alternative


 
missty4--you rock (literally and figuratively! )!  thanks for the photobucket app suggestion--it worked perfectly!  now off to post a few more photos!


----------



## nycbagfiend

ok, i think i got the hang of photo posting!  here's a few july pics.  this is the size 2.  i also got a size 1 but haven't tried it on yet...will do so soon for comparison and will take pics!  obviously not keeping both so i will post as soon as i figure out which one is going back to outnet so you guys can keep an eye out!

on first impression, i think the 2 fits well--snug in the armpit area (i'm slender but busty, 32D) but overall not bad.  i don't like things particularly form fitting but at the same time, i pretty bad at seeing the fine line between fashionably flowy and just plain too big!


----------



## nycbagfiend

...and finally, the jane jacket!

again, should have stuck w/my usual size 1.  i think this one is going back.  cute but i need a size down, no??  thoughts?









thanks for letting me share, ladies!


----------



## nycbagfiend

tonkamama said:


> For those that have both Betty & Dicker in the same size, would you say they run & fit the same?


 
hi tonkamama, i found the bettys to run small compared to the dicker.  i'm generally a 40.5 and have 2 pairs of last yr dickers (black and taupe) in a size 41 tho' could have gotten away with a 40.  i tried on the betty's at the IM nyc shop a couple of weeks ago in a size 41 and they *just* fit.  i definitely could not get away with a 40 in the bettys.  didn't buy them but contemplating it! 

the leather was so soft, i could see them stretching a bit with wear.


----------



## tonkamama

tb-purselover said:


> I have the dickers from s/s2011 and the bobbys f/w2011 (suede version of the bettys). I can say with total confidence that my bobbys are just as comfortable as my dickers. I don't find the hidden wedge too high at all. I purchased both my dickers and bobbys in the sz 37. I absolutely love my bobbys! The only sneakers I wear now for fashion.


Thank you again... * tb* you are so helpful!! I like the Betty as I tried them on @ BNY ...  now I need to convince myself paying over $600 for pairs of sneakers ...  

Do you have the Willow (High top)?  Which one do you prefer??  I thought the Betty (Low top) is more wearable?


----------



## nycbagfiend

juneping said:


> my july came...
> 
> so here is the one i bought 8 hours before the july...and the july...i like the fit of the white jacket much better. the july is size 1...i could do a size 2. the arm pit areas were cutting me.
> sorry....i was having a lazy day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> both the outnet and IM provided a coat bag for the jacket...very NICE.
> and the feathers do shred.


 
juneping, you look great in both!  hmm...i'm awful with decisions--they're both rather different--i love the cut and fit of the white jacket but the july is so special...i'd probably keep the july since it's unique and hunt down another well-fitting white blazer in the future!


----------



## nycbagfiend

missty4 said:


> After listening to *juneping*, I changed to something more casual than a dress to see if it makes a difference (yay lazy mode):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Different outfit help?


 
misty, i think the july works both ways...beautiful on you either way!

my vote tho' is for the jeans and tee look, mostly bc i'm a jeans and tee type of girl!  the july is such a stand-out piece tho,  i think anything else might compete with it.  i probably wouldn't wear a drapey dress but maybe a plain 'body-con' type dress under it for a dressier look?


----------



## tonkamama

nycbagfiend said:


> ok, i think i got the hang of photo posting!  here's a few july pics.  this is the size 2.  i also got a size 1 but haven't tried it on yet...will do so soon for comparison and will take pics!  obviously not keeping both so i will post as soon as i figure out which one is going back to outnet so you guys can keep an eye out!
> 
> on first impression, i think the 2 fits well--snug in the armpit area (i'm slender but busty, 32D) but overall not bad.  i don't like things particularly form fitting but at the same time, i pretty bad at seeing the fine line between fashionably flowy and just plain too big!


*nyc ~* I think the size 2 fits you well...  esp you are 32D.... cus you will feel more comfortable wearing it.   

For Jane jacket perhaps size 1 will fit you better.  IMO I thought all these IM oversized jackets we should size it down at least one size.


----------



## nycbagfiend

tonkamama said:


> *nyc ~* I think the size 2 fits you well... esp you are 32D.... cus you will feel more comfortable wearing it.
> 
> For Jane jacket perhaps size 1 will fit you better. IMO I thought all these IM oversized jackets we should size it down at least one size.


 
thanks, tonka...the more i look at the photo, the more i think the size 2 july works.  too tired to try on the 1 and take phtos tonight but will get to that tomorrow!

i agree about the jane--not sure why the outnet suggested sizing up?!


----------



## mercer

Nyc!  You look great!  It's so fun to see everyone in their Julys!  The other pieces are wonderful, too.  I'm so envious ladies!!


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> my july came...
> 
> so here is the one i bought 8 hours before the july...and the july...i like the fit of the white jacket much better. the july is size 1...i could do a size 2. the arm pit areas were cutting me.
> sorry....i was having a lazy day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> both the outnet and IM provided a coat bag for the jacket...very NICE.
> and the feathers do shred.


June ~ I* like the July on you *(despite the fitting issue) you can totally rock this jacket!!  What brand is your white blazer?  Little hard to tell the style of it from just one photo but if I would you, I will probably keep the July as you may find the white blazer another time.  Now the issue you need to decide for yourself is the fitting issue & are you willing to rock this jacket any time of the year?


----------



## jellylicious

mercer said:


> Nyc!  You look great!  It's so fun to see everyone in their Julys!  The other pieces are wonderful, too.  I'm so envious ladies!!


Ladies-thanks for all the mod pixs! Making my Monday night really fun!



nycbagfiend said:


> ok, i think i got the hang of photo posting!  here's a few july pics.  this is the size 2.  i also got a size 1 but haven't tried it on yet...will do so soon for comparison and will take pics!  obviously not keeping both so i will post as soon as i figure out which one is going back to outnet so you guys can keep an eye out!
> 
> on first impression, i think the 2 fits well--snug in the armpit area (i'm slender but busty, 32D) but overall not bad.  i don't like things particularly form fitting but at the same time, i pretty bad at seeing the fine line between fashionably flowy and just plain too big!


Size 2 def fits you nicely! FAB!



mercer said:


> Missty-  you are very talented and beautiful!  I love the July on you!  I laughed about the crazy grandma comment- (most) boys do not get fashion!  I find that most men need clothing to be very accessible and within a very limited parameters.   That jacket is just fabulous and you are working it!



The casual pairing is def hipper and younger which is totally more you. But keep playing with outfits-am sure you can dress it up without feeling too "old"!


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> June ~ I* like the July on you *(despite the fitting issue) you can totally rock this jacket!!  What brand is your white blazer?  Little hard to tell the style of it from just one photo but if I would you, I will probably keep the July as you may find the white blazer another time.  Now the issue you need to decide for yourself is the fitting issue & are you willing to rock this jacket any time of the year?



thanks tonka!!
i could wear the july anytime of the year i think..may be not during the hottest month
and the white jacket is  
 




  *Fernando Frisoni*
 																		Jackson Blazer
its the only one online i could find. it's from shopbop...


----------



## tonkamama

missty4 said:


> After listening to *juneping*, I changed to something more casual than a dress to see if it makes a difference (yay lazy mode):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Different outfit help?


*missty4 ~* *July is a beautiful jacket* and I think your DBF is joking with you about looking like a crazy grandma ...  

JMO...  The feather July does have that "Maturity" feel combining with all the jewel.  Just an example you will totally rock the new tie-dye embroidered jacket (& all IM SS 2012!) and I will not be looking good in most of the 2012 collections!  So it is more of a personal preference and life style.


----------



## juneping

looking at all those IM pieces...i have to say 2010 has the best pieces i adore. the dana, flana, lurex....


----------



## juneping

this is such a great coat....from the newguard.com
http://thenewguard.com.au/shop/paco-coat


----------



## Jayne1

missty4 said:


> After listening to *juneping*, I changed to something more casual than a dress to see if it makes a difference (yay lazy mode):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Different outfit help?



I liked it with the dress, but it seems perfect with the tee and jeans -- I love it now.


nycbagfiend said:


> hi tonkamama, i found the bettys to run small compared to the dicker.  i'm generally a 40.5 and have 2 pairs of last yr dickers (black and taupe) in a size 41 tho' could have gotten away with a 40.  i tried on the betty's at the IM nyc shop a couple of weeks ago in a size 41 and they *just* fit.  i definitely could not get away with a 40 in the bettys.  didn't buy them but contemplating it!
> 
> the leather was so soft, i could see them stretching a bit with wear.


I tried a size down in the Bettys (all they had in the store) and they seemed to be very soft and stretchy in the toe area.  I can see them stretching with wear.


----------



## bgmommy

soholaleni said:


> Do you girls think the Sade leather jacket will be available at more retailers in black soon to come?! Really want to get my hands on this one!!



http://thenewguard.com.au/shop/sade-leather-jacket  Here's a size 40!!!


----------



## Jayne1

juneping said:


> this is such a great coat....from the newguard.com
> http://thenewguard.com.au/shop/paco-coat


I tried this jacket a few weeks ago... in Marine (a tweedy blue.)  The tag read, "Paco Funnel Jacket" and I can't tell you how silly it looked on me.  The  front just flopped all over the place, the wool was too thick to be drape like it does in that photo from The New Guard.

I'm sure someone here could look good in it though.


----------



## juneping

Jayne1 said:


> I tried this jacket a few weeks ago... in Marine (a tweedy blue.)  The tag read, "Paco Funnel Jacket" and I can't tell you how silly it looked on me.  The  front just flopped all over the place, the wool was too thick to be drape like it does in that photo from The New Guard.
> 
> I'm sure someone here could look good in it though.



is it lined?? i just cannot understand why jackets coats would not have any lining...


----------



## soholaleni

bgmommy said:


> http://thenewguard.com.au/shop/sade-leather-jacket  Here's a size 40!!!



Thanks! Think I need a 42 though..I have big arms/shoulders...my problem area!


----------



## Jayne1

juneping said:


> is it lined?? i just cannot understand why jackets coats would not have any lining...


No, it wasn't lined.  Here's part of it - the fabric didn't have much of a flow, it was more like burlap.   Fitting room lights alter the blue colour, it's more of a navy tweed.


----------



## tb-purselover

tonkamama said:


> Thank you again... * tb* you are so helpful!! I like the Betty as I tried them on @ BNY ...  now I need to convince myself paying over $600 for pairs of sneakers ...
> 
> Do you have the Willow (High top)?  Which one do you prefer??  I thought the Betty (Low top) is more wearable?



Hi *Tonka*, I find the low top version much more wearable and versatile.I wear mine mostly with shorts. But I do once in a while wear them with skirts and dresses or cuffed boyfriend jeans. 

I know, the price is a lot to handle. They are very expensive for sneakers. But I absolutely love mine. I find they are easy to style. The simpleness in color and design makes them easy to wear. I chose the khaki color because they make my legs look longer lol.

I have the same ones that Kate Bosworth is wearing below (picture credit:diani boutique's blog):


----------



## francelamour

soholaleni said:
			
		

> Do you girls think the Sade leather jacket will be available at more retailers in black soon to come?! Really want to get my hands on this one!!



I had to do a lot of phone calls to find a black Sade last week - I think most of them are already sold...!I found one in a shop in Munich and this one seemed to be the last one in Germany...!
I saw another one left at a french online retailer yesterday : 'montagne market' - if you need a French 38/IM 1 this one might be the one for you !


----------



## tb-purselover

You look gorgeous in the July! I think the sz 2 is perfect. I'm curious to see you in the sz 1, but if your bust is a 32D then the sz 2 will be more comfortable (and versatile so you can wear it closed).

The Jane jacket looks too big. If you can find a sz 1 then it would vote for sizing down.

I love the Jerome trousers on you. I actually have never seen modeling pics of them before! They look so much more chic in modeling pictures on tpf-ers then on the runway models imho. They are really cool! The zipper detailing is very edgy! If you have time I would love to see more pics of them and how you chose to style them!





nycbagfiend said:


> ok, i think i got the hang of photo posting!  here's a few july pics.  this is the size 2.  i also got a size 1 but haven't tried it on yet...will do so soon for comparison and will take pics!  obviously not keeping both so i will post as soon as i figure out which one is going back to outnet so you guys can keep an eye out!
> 
> on first impression, i think the 2 fits well--snug in the armpit area (i'm slender but busty, 32D) but overall not bad.  i don't like things particularly form fitting but at the same time, i pretty bad at seeing the fine line between fashionably flowy and just plain too big!


----------



## juneping

nycbagfiend said:
			
		

> ok, i think i got the hang of photo posting!  here's a few july pics.  this is the size 2.  i also got a size 1 but haven't tried it on yet...will do so soon for comparison and will take pics!  obviously not keeping both so i will post as soon as i figure out which one is going back to outnet so you guys can keep an eye out!
> 
> on first impression, i think the 2 fits well--snug in the armpit area (i'm slender but busty, 32D) but overall not bad.  i don't like things particularly form fitting but at the same time, i pretty bad at seeing the fine line between fashionably flowy and just plain too big!
> 
> http://s1063.photobucket.com/albums/t501/nycbagfiend/?action=view&current=75375564.jpg
> 
> http://s1063.photobucket.com/albums/t501/nycbagfiend/?action=view&current=01c5a353.jpg
> 
> http://s1063.photobucket.com/albums/t501/nycbagfiend/?action=view&current=24240812.jpg



I like it on you. And also the pants.


----------



## chicjean

Gah, I have so much to catch up on!



tonkamama said:


> Today's outfit ~
> 
> I don't recall seeing any *black Kaelig patchwork skinny jeans* mod pictures posted there. so please let me share my new favorite jeans pairing with Lexy ..



Tonka, love this outfit, you look fantastic! I wish I had snagged those jeans when I had the chance!




tb-purselover said:


> Tonka, Your posting your fab patchwork jeans made me google it for more pics.
> 
> I just found this pic. More eye-candy! The blue denim patchwork jeans. She pulls it off wonderfully. I am sure I could not pull them off. But she does it perfectly, imho!
> 
> From styleheroine.com:



Oooo, thanks for sharing. It's nice to see these on a real person instead of just a mannequin. 




francelamour said:


> I found my Black SADE and already ordered!!!))))))



Yay! Please post mods! Can't wait to see it. 




missty4 said:


> These aren't the best photos to show the details of the erin denim dress (photos are in long exposure to reflect the style), but my band had a short photo shoot before a show a couple nights ago. Thought I'd post them here. Thanks for letting me share



Looks awesome! So cool you have a band, I do music, too  Listened the stuff you posted, I like it!



Jaded81 said:


> Here are my Gwens!! Think I might need to start buying skirts to wear with these too
> 
> Part of the leather strap bit on the right shoe has kind of separated so will probably have to take it to a cobbler to see if they can glue it back together?
> 
> Can those of your with White/Black Gwens (help *AMACASA*!!) tell me what I should use to protect/waterproof my shoes?



Love your Gwens! You styled them so well!




mercer said:


> I was the same way, too!  I was always splurging on faaaaabulous pieces- buying for the life I wish I had "I'm late for my flight to Paris!" rather than the life I actually live, "Should I stop at Target before I go grocery shopping or after?"



Amen! I always try and keep that in mind when I'm shopping. As much as there are something I'd LOOOVE to own, they just don't fit my lifestyle. That's one of the things I love about IM though, it's totally wearable for everyday, but still pulled together. I rarely buy full price, but what I end up paying for does get used and normally, eventually sells out before it gets marked down... like my Renells 



francelamour said:


> I have ordered the Sade on thursday and I think it will arrive tomorrow !The tan is a classic light brown/beige - I tried it only once in a shop here around but decided that it's too 'nude' and to similar to my hairs colour...I took the black one instead!(...and had to search for it for day's and made 'thousands' of telephon calls )!
> For the tan one: If you have really blonde or dark brown hair (or even red) it will be
> great!



Congrats! Please post mods when it arrives!!


*juneping*, *missty4*, *nycbagfiend* Love your Julys! But, if it's uncomfortable, it's not worth it in my opinion. I always try and justify things when they're a little off, but eventually they just end up sitting unworn in my closet  Regardless, you all look awesome! Let us know what you decide. 



I also have sad news about my Jafney dress. I was SOOOO excited about it, but after wearing it once, I noticed that the back seam from the zipper to the bottom of the dress was starting to fray, badly. It was threadbare and totally see through in parts. I took it back to Barney's and the SA's were really cool about letting me return it for a store credit. They checked, but it's already sold out in my size  I guess I just have to start looking for something to buy from Spring


----------



## Fee4zy

I agree that if the shoulder - armpit area of the June jackets are too tight, then it doesn't make sense to keep it if you will never wear it because it is too uncomfortable.  I have some hand me down jackets from my grandmother that I love because they are so beautiful, but some of them I feel like I might bust a seam if I reach forward too much.


----------



## Chanel 0407

I know how you feel and I agree with you.  I have a few of those in my closet that I never wear because they are so uncomfortable.  I have learned with age not to make mistakes like that anymore and only spend my hard earned money on stuff  I know I will use.  




Fee4zy said:


> I agree that if the shoulder - armpit area of the June jackets are too tight, then it doesn't make sense to keep it if you will never wear it because it is too uncomfortable. I have some hand me down jackets from my grandmother that I love because they are so beautiful, but some of them I feel like I might bust a seam if I reach forward too much.


----------



## francelamour

Here we go - the Saaaaade :


----------



## francelamour

francelamour said:
			
		

> Here we go - the Saaaaade :



)))))!!!


----------



## bgmommy

You are rockin it - AWESOME!!!




francelamour said:


> Here we go - the Saaaaade :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1568716
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1568717
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1568718


----------



## jellylicious

Fits you beautifully! Congrats!


----------



## tonkamama

francelamour said:


> Here we go - the Saaaaade :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1568716
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1568717
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1568718


I like the black color, so cool & looking FAB on you!!  Congrats!!


----------



## Chanel 0407

I love it on you.




francelamour said:


> Here we go - the Saaaaade :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1568716
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1568717
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1568718


----------



## kml2887

Everyone looks amazing in their July jackets! 



juneping said:


> my july came...
> 
> so here is the one i bought 8 hours before the july...and the july...i like the fit of the white jacket much better. the july is size 1...i could do a size 2. the arm pit areas were cutting me.
> sorry....i was having a lazy day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> both the outnet and IM provided a coat bag for the jacket...very NICE.
> and the feathers do shred.


 
The cut/style of the white jacket is gorgeous. It's much more special than just any white blazer. I sayyy...keep both if you can!



missty4 said:


> I had my July expressed because I'm leaving out of town for 3 weeks Wednesday, and have to make a decision to return or not since I won't make it back before the 2 week return timeframe.
> 
> I got the size 0, and it really is a shoulder-squeezer. Like *juneping* mentioned, the armpit area is kinda tight. The shoulders with the pads make it snug too... does it look too small? Would only wear it open, because if I try to close it, it would pop open through the gaps of the eyehook closures (I'm 34B, don't think I would wear it open in the first place).
> 
> Anyways, BF took one look and shook his head, saying I look like a crazy grandma (but he usually calls me crazy regardless) :girlwhack: It's pretty, but I'm not sure if it's my style with the boxy fit and feathers... maybe I really am not mature enough to wear this. Does anyone else have the same problem of their hair getting caught in the chain portion of the back collar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to tell, but I'm also wearing the Etoile IM Susan front-tie shirt dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at those stuffy armpits /waddup


 


missty4 said:


> After listening to *juneping*, I changed to something more casual than a dress to see if it makes a difference (yay lazy mode):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Different outfit help?


 
Love how you styled it both ways!  



nycbagfiend said:


> ok, i think i got the hang of photo posting! here's a few july pics. this is the size 2. i also got a size 1 but haven't tried it on yet...will do so soon for comparison and will take pics! obviously not keeping both so i will post as soon as i figure out which one is going back to outnet so you guys can keep an eye out!
> 
> on first impression, i think the 2 fits well--snug in the armpit area (i'm slender but busty, 32D) but overall not bad. i don't like things particularly form fitting but at the same time, i pretty bad at seeing the fine line between fashionably flowy and just plain too big!


 
The 2 looks fine, but definitely compare to the 1 and see which feels better.  I've always wondered just how much of a difference there  is between IM sizes


----------



## kml2887

francelamour said:


> Here we go - the Saaaaade :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1568716
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1568717
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1568718


 
  So fabulous!   It fits you so nicely.  And it looks so cool both zipped and unzipped, which is sometimes difficult with leather jackets.


----------



## Fee4zy

Hot!!



francelamour said:


> Here we go - the Saaaaade :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1568716
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1568717
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1568718


----------



## chicjean

francelamour said:


> Here we go - the Saaaaade :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1568716
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1568717
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1568718



 Love it! Looks fantastic on you!


----------



## bgmommy

My July is here!!!  Oh I wish I had ordered the 2...it is a little snug under the arms, however it fits in the shoulders!  I just threw it on with my outfit today and then put on a black tank with it since sweater made it even smaller under the arms!  I had one problem - on the back there was a large rhinestone missing - luckily I found it broken in the bag and glued it together - you can see the dark spot.  I since have put a piece of foil behind it and now it looks fine - what we do for fashion!!!


----------



## francelamour

Thanks a lot for all the compliments !
I am very happy with the SADE - such a perfect cut and such a wonderful leather!
Even the dark grey silk lining is wonderful!


----------



## Fee4zy

bgmommy said:


> My July is here!!!  Oh I wish I had ordered the 2...it is a little snug under the arms, however it fits in the shoulders!  I just threw it on with my outfit today and then put on a black tank with it since sweater made it even smaller under the arms!  I had one problem - on the back there was a large rhinestone missing - luckily I found it broken in the bag and glued it together - you can see the dark spot.  I since have put a piece of foil behind it and now it looks fine - what we do for fashion!!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1568845
> 
> 
> View attachment 1568844
> 
> 
> View attachment 1568843




Looks amazing!  It really bothers me how much the sizing is off from one item to the next.  How are we supposed to buy if we never know what size we are?


----------



## kml2887

bgmommy said:


> My July is here!!! Oh I wish I had ordered the 2...it is a little snug under the arms, however it fits in the shoulders! I just threw it on with my outfit today and then put on a black tank with it since sweater made it even smaller under the arms! I had one problem - on the back there was a large rhinestone missing - luckily I found it broken in the bag and glued it together - you can see the dark spot. I since have put a piece of foil behind it and now it looks fine - what we do for fashion!!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1568845
> 
> 
> View attachment 1568844
> 
> 
> View attachment 1568843


 
It doesn't look too snug, plus I think it's more of a jacket meant to be worn with a tank or tee rather than layering with a sweater anyway.  Luckily you were able to find the missing rhinestone, and good idea putting the foil behind it lol!


----------



## jellylicious

bgmommy said:


> My July is here!!!  Oh I wish I had ordered the 2...it is a little snug under the arms, however it fits in the shoulders!  I just threw it on with my outfit today and then put on a black tank with it since sweater made it even smaller under the arms!  I had one problem - on the back there was a large rhinestone missing - luckily I found it broken in the bag and glued it together - you can see the dark spot.  I since have put a piece of foil behind it and now it looks fine - what we do for fashion!!!
> 
> LOVE it-it's perfect on you! Lucky you found the missing stone.


----------



## mercer

I LOVE the way you styled it!  Perfection!  So happy for you!!!



bgmommy said:


> My July is here!!! Oh I wish I had ordered the 2...it is a little snug under the arms, however it fits in the shoulders! I just threw it on with my outfit today and then put on a black tank with it since sweater made it even smaller under the arms! I had one problem - on the back there was a large rhinestone missing - luckily I found it broken in the bag and glued it together - you can see the dark spot. I since have put a piece of foil behind it and now it looks fine - what we do for fashion!!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1568845
> 
> 
> View attachment 1568844
> 
> 
> View attachment 1568843


----------



## mercer

oh, I hadn't even considered that jacket and now you made me go and want it!  You look ammmmaaazing!  Congrats!



francelamour said:


> Here we go - the Saaaaade :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1568716
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1568717
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1568718


----------



## francelamour

mercer said:
			
		

> oh, I hadn't even considered that jacket and now you made me go and want it!  You look ammmmaaazing!  Congrats!



Merci beaucoup !

I saw it first at Mytheresa ( where it was Sold Out in hours) and just wanted it !!!!


----------



## bgmommy

mercer said:


> I LOVE the way you styled it!  Perfection!  So happy for you!!!



Mercer - you are too kind - just the outfit I had on when it arrived, but it did work!  Thanks!


----------



## tb-purselover

You look HOT! Congrats on the Sade find! It fits you perfectly and I love it zipped and open.



francelamour said:


> Here we go - the Saaaaade :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1568716
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1568717
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1568718


----------



## tb-purselover

*bgmommy*, I love the July on you. Congrats on grabbing one! I'm glad you found the rhinestone in the bag. So brilliant of you to glue it back together and back it with foil. 




bgmommy said:


> My July is here!!!  Oh I wish I had ordered the 2...it is a little snug under the arms, however it fits in the shoulders!  I just threw it on with my outfit today and then put on a black tank with it since sweater made it even smaller under the arms!  I had one problem - on the back there was a large rhinestone missing - luckily I found it broken in the bag and glued it together - you can see the dark spot.  I since have put a piece of foil behind it and now it looks fine - what we do for fashion!!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1568845
> 
> 
> View attachment 1568844
> 
> 
> View attachment 1568843


----------



## am2022

Loving all the July !!! Bgmommy finally a mod pic!
Missty I have yet to listen to your band! Will do that this weekend!

And the Sade is tempting!!!


----------



## juneping

francelamour said:


> Here we go - the Saaaaade :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1568716
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1568717
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1568718



congrats!! you look great!!


----------



## juneping

bgmommy said:


> My July is here!!!  Oh I wish I had ordered the 2...it is a little snug under the arms, however it fits in the shoulders!  I just threw it on with my outfit today and then put on a black tank with it since sweater made it even smaller under the arms!  I had one problem - on the back there was a large rhinestone missing - luckily I found it broken in the bag and glued it together - you can see the dark spot.  I since have put a piece of foil behind it and now it looks fine - what we do for fashion!!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1568845
> 
> 
> View attachment 1568844
> 
> 
> View attachment 1568843



you look fab...but i have to be honest with you, i was so distracted from the belt (it's so cool...who's it by??) and your closet....would love to see more pics of the closet...


----------



## bgmommy

juneping said:


> you look fab...but i have to be honest with you, i was so distracted from the belt (it's so cool...who's it by??) and your closet....would love to see more pics of the closet...



Juneping - the belt is Balmain (the last big Outnet sale)...all credit goes to amacasa and mandicakes because they too own it and suggested I get it - love it!  Amacasa calls it the HG (holy grail) - LOL!!!


----------



## juneping

bgmommy said:


> Juneping - the belt is Balmain (the last big Outnet sale)...all credit goes to amacasa and mandicakes because they too own it and suggested I get it - love it!  Amacasa calls it the HG (holy grail) - LOL!!!



i thought so.... 
saw her blog of the balmain leather cropped pants....i have to say the design or silhouette  is very similar to IM.


----------



## Jaded81

Thank you so much for the Keni mod pics, M! It fits you absolutely perfectly! Since you are a size US 4 and that is an IM 0, I think I would probably need to get the jacket altered if I ever find one in black as I am a size US 0 on top!

I also agree that the July should be worn with just a tank/thin top underneath.. so as long as it fits in the shoulder area it should be fine! Great DIY job! You cannot tell the difference!

Also, that belt!! Gahhhhh I need one of those!!!




bgmommy said:


> My July is here!!!  Oh I wish I had ordered the 2...it is a little snug under the arms, however it fits in the shoulders!  I just threw it on with my outfit today and then put on a black tank with it since sweater made it even smaller under the arms!  I had one problem - on the back there was a large rhinestone missing - luckily I found it broken in the bag and glued it together - you can see the dark spot.  I since have put a piece of foil behind it and now it looks fine - what we do for fashion!!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1568845
> 
> 
> View attachment 1568844
> 
> 
> View attachment 1568843


----------



## Jaded81

That jacket looks awesome on you!!! If you don't mind me asking, what size are you in US on top and what size is the jacket?





francelamour said:


> Here we go - the Saaaaade :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1568716
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1568717
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1568718


----------



## Jaded81

LOL this thread moves fast, doesn't it!?!?!? Thank you!



chicjean said:


> Gah, I have so much to catch up on!
> 
> 
> 
> Tonka, love this outfit, you look fantastic! I wish I had snagged those jeans when I had the chance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooo, thanks for sharing. It's nice to see these on a real person instead of just a mannequin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! Please post mods! Can't wait to see it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks awesome! So cool you have a band, I do music, too  Listened the stuff you posted, I like it!
> 
> 
> 
> Love your Gwens! You styled them so well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amen! I always try and keep that in mind when I'm shopping. As much as there are something I'd LOOOVE to own, they just don't fit my lifestyle. That's one of the things I love about IM though, it's totally wearable for everyday, but still pulled together. I rarely buy full price, but what I end up paying for does get used and normally, eventually sells out before it gets marked down... like my Renells
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! Please post mods when it arrives!!
> 
> 
> *juneping*, *missty4*, *nycbagfiend* Love your Julys! But, if it's uncomfortable, it's not worth it in my opinion. I always try and justify things when they're a little off, but eventually they just end up sitting unworn in my closet  Regardless, you all look awesome! Let us know what you decide.
> 
> 
> 
> I also have sad news about my Jafney dress. I was SOOOO excited about it, but after wearing it once, I noticed that the back seam from the zipper to the bottom of the dress was starting to fray, badly. It was threadbare and totally see through in parts. I took it back to Barney's and the SA's were really cool about letting me return it for a store credit. They checked, but it's already sold out in my size  I guess I just have to start looking for something to buy from Spring


----------



## Jayne1

I passed on the Bettys in my size! 

I have a few pair of Chanel sneakers and decided to stick with the sporty/casual, but more elegant look of Chanel - which might suit me better.  Unfortunately.  I don't think I'm an IM footwear person.

Who here said if you feel a sense of relief when you pass something up, it's the right decision.  I feel a sense of relief. (Great advice!)


----------



## Jaded81

*juneping, missty4, nycbagfiend* congrats on your Julys!! No way I will be able to pull off the feathers like you girls! Hopefully one day I'll be able to find the slightly more subtle FLANA in a size 0! Doubt it though.. sigh


----------



## tonkamama

*chicjean ~* so sorry about your Jafney dress!!  I have not wore mine out yet and now I worry...  good idea save the $$ for Spring items.  

*bgmommy ~* You rock!!!  July looks FAB on you!!  



chicjean said:


> I also have sad news about my Jafney dress. I was SOOOO excited about it, but after wearing it once, I noticed that the back seam from the zipper to the bottom of the dress was starting to fray, badly. It was threadbare and totally see through in parts. I took it back to Barney's and the SA's were really cool about letting me return it for a store credit. They checked, but it's already sold out in my size  I guess I just have to start looking for something to buy from Spring





bgmommy said:


> My July is here!!!  Oh I wish I had ordered the 2...it is a little snug under the arms, however it fits in the shoulders!  I just threw it on with my outfit today and then put on a black tank with it since sweater made it even smaller under the arms!  I had one problem - on the back there was a large rhinestone missing - luckily I found it broken in the bag and glued it together - you can see the dark spot.  I since have put a piece of foil behind it and now it looks fine - what we do for fashion!!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1568845
> 
> 
> View attachment 1568844
> 
> 
> View attachment 1568843


----------



## tonkamama

Jayne1 said:


> I passed on the Bettys in my size!
> 
> I have a few pair of Chanel sneakers and decided to stick with the sporty/casual, but more elegant look of Chanel - which might suit me better.  Unfortunately.  I don't think I'm an IM footwear person.
> 
> Who here said if you feel a sense of relief when you pass something up, it's the right decision.  I feel a sense of relief. (Great advice!)


*Jayne1 ~* I know what you meant...I feel I am on a mission until I come to a conclusion on weather to get the Bettys... (still thinking tho)  I have finally off-loaded the big stone in my heart when July sold out...     

Just you mentioned remind me of my black Chanel suede sneakers (I only have one pairs).  I am going to dig them out and start wearing them.


----------



## soholaleni

francelamour said:


> I had to do a lot of phone calls to find a black Sade last week - I think most of them are already sold...!I found one in a shop in Munich and this one seemed to be the last one in Germany...!
> I saw another one left at a french online retailer yesterday : 'montagne market' - if you need a French 38/IM 1 this one might be the one for you !



Thanks for your help..I'm looking for a 42 though


----------



## soholaleni

francelamour said:


> Here we go - the Saaaaade :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1568716
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1568717
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1568718




Love it! This is only making me want the jacket even more!! Ahh


----------



## Jaded81

Chicjean: sorry about your dress too! Thankfully you were able to return it for store credit! Happy Spring shopping!!!


----------



## Jayne1

tonkamama said:


> *Jayne1 ~* I know what you meant...I feel I am on a mission until I come to a conclusion on weather to get the Bettys... (still thinking tho)  I have finally off-loaded the big stone in my heart when July sold out...
> 
> Just you mentioned remind me of my black Chanel suede sneakers (I only have one pairs).  I am going to dig them out and start wearing them.


Reading here makes me want things I might otherwise not want. I'm a lot smarter when I'm not influenced by how great everyone looks.

They look good, but that doesn't mean I'll look good too!


----------



## tonkamama

Jayne1 said:


> Reading here makes me want things I might otherwise not want. I'm a lot smarter when I'm not influenced by how great everyone looks.
> 
> They look good, but that doesn't mean I'll look good too!


Hehe... It is so hard *not to* get influenced when everyone rocks!!   At least 1/3 of my closet have turned over with new brands (including handbags) every since I joined TPF... I have to say I am happy with what I've gotten and glad I decided on IM & RO for styles I am going after...I agree...not every IM item looks good on me and I will pass (for example, the Renell jeans everyone rocking, they are not for me!!)....and I probably will pass the 2012 SS lines (not me either).... I do stick to my rules tho...


----------



## Jaded81

Jayne1 said:
			
		

> Reading here makes me want things I might otherwise not want. I'm a lot smarter when I'm not influenced by how great everyone looks.
> 
> They look good, but that doesn't mean I'll look good too!



Tell me about it!!!


----------



## francelamour

soholaleni said:
			
		

> Thanks for your help..I'm looking for a 42 though



Good luck for you!
I think you better start with your search right now - the Sade seems to be one of the first things from the new collection wich arrives at the stores!Maybe you email to the IM in Paris an ask wich retailer has ordered the black in your country - that's the way I found one...!


----------



## francelamour

Jaded81 said:
			
		

> That jacket looks awesome on you!!! If you don't mind me asking, what size are you in US on top and what size is the jacket?



I am a US 8 (need the space for my shoulders) and the Sade is a french 40 (I am a IM 2)!


----------



## beduina

Hi ladies, if you don't mind me askin where are you getting your July jackets from? I can't find them anywhere! Not even EBay! would love to buy one thanks


----------



## Jaded81

francelamour said:
			
		

> I am a US 8 (need the space for my shoulders) and the Sade is a french 40 (I am a IM 2)!



Thank you


----------



## Jaded81

beduina said:
			
		

> Hi ladies, if you don't mind me askin where are you getting your July jackets from? I can't find them anywhere! Not even EBay! would love to buy one thanks



They got it from the US Outnet. It wasn't available to international buyers though.


----------



## soholaleni

francelamour said:


> Good luck for you!
> I think you better start with your search right now - the Sade seems to be one of the first things from the new collection wich arrives at the stores!Maybe you email to the IM in Paris an ask wich retailer has ordered the black in your country - that's the way I found one...!



Thanks! I think I'll try that.


----------



## juneping

soholaleni said:


> Thanks! I think I'll try that.



the new guard in australia has a 40
http://thenewguard.com.au/shop/sade-leather-jacket  <----the link
but i thought the jacket the model was wearing was one size too small


----------



## soholaleni

juneping said:


> the new guard in australia has a 40
> http://thenewguard.com.au/shop/sade-leather-jacket  <----the link
> but i thought the jacket the model was wearing was one size too small



I dont think the 40 will fit my arms/shoulders. I usually have to take a US size 10 in jackets because my shoulder/arms area is always tight in clothes! Think a 42 would be better. Thanks for your help in my search, though 

I agree, the jacket does look too small on the model..


----------



## francelamour

juneping said:
			
		

> the new guard in australia has a 40
> http://thenewguard.com.au/shop/sade-leather-jacket  <----the link
> but i thought the jacket the model was wearing was one size too small



The models jacket is definitely too small - looks like she took the jacket from her little sister!


----------



## esm85

Can anyone tell me, if they sell the bobby or betty sneakers in HK and up to which size they go there, same as in her other stores? Thank you in advance


----------



## Jayne1

francelamour said:


> The models jacket is definitely too small - looks like she took the jacket from her little sister!


You're right!


----------



## bgmommy

Oh I wish I had been on top of it like you and ordered the 1 and the 2 to compare.  Did you ever try your 1 on?  If so can you give me some commentary on how they compare?  I need to know if I should drive myself crazy looking for the 2 - LOL!

BTW - did you ever get the shorts???  

You look great in your July!!!!  I am slender too - smaller bust than you 34C - there would be absolutely NO way I could ever fasten it (nor do I think I would want to) without it gapping open - can you?

Thanks for your help!





nycbagfiend said:


> ok, i think i got the hang of photo posting!  here's a few july pics.  this is the size 2.  i also got a size 1 but haven't tried it on yet...will do so soon for comparison and will take pics!  obviously not keeping both so i will post as soon as i figure out which one is going back to outnet so you guys can keep an eye out!
> 
> on first impression, i think the 2 fits well--snug in the armpit area (i'm slender but busty, 32D) but overall not bad.  i don't like things particularly form fitting but at the same time, i pretty bad at seeing the fine line between fashionably flowy and just plain too big!


----------



## juneping

bgmommy said:


> Oh I wish I had been on top of it like you and ordered the 1 and the 2 to compare.  Did you ever try your 1 on?  If so can you give me some commentary on how they compare?  I need to know if I should drive myself crazy looking for the 2 - LOL!
> 
> BTW - did you ever get the shorts???
> 
> You look great in your July!!!!  I am slender too - smaller bust than you 34C - there would be absolutely NO way I could ever fasten it (nor do I think I would want to) without it gapping open - can you?
> 
> Thanks for your help!



i would like to know too. i did buckle it up..only the top two hooks...but looks much better open...so i didn't bother to keep going down...


----------



## beduina

Jaded81 said:


> They got it from the US Outnet. It wasn't available to international buyers though.



Damn! typical! haha thanks


----------



## mercer

There are a few new IM items up on yoox this morning.  Good luck everyone!


----------



## Amsterdam

Very happy to see some of you got the July!

I also got one, but I'm not very crazy about the feathers, so I'm going to see a tailor about removing them. I already own the original July, so maybe I shouldn't be so greedy and return it. I'm not sure yet...

I just came back from Paris and did some hardcore sale shopping!
I got:

- the Mony boots in anthracite with -30% off
- the white and black Renell trousers with - 30% off
- the Silo cords in marine with - 60% off
- the Doogi dress with 60% off
- the Felix jacket in marine with 40% off
- the Fred jacket in anthracite with 40% off
- the Norwell grey sweatshirt dress with -40% off

I went to all 3 stores, but they didn't have much of the new collection yet. 
They did have the Sade in Printemps, both in black and tan.


----------



## Amsterdam

beduina said:


> Damn! typical! haha thanks



It's possible to buy from the Outnet US site if you're from the EU/UK,
the only thing is that you end up paying about $50 for shipping + the taxes over the value of the item(s) you bought.


----------



## juneping

Amsterdam said:


> Very happy to see some of you got the July!
> 
> I also got one, but I'm not very crazy about the feathers, so I'm going to see a tailor about removing them. I already own the original July, so maybe I shouldn't be so greedy and return it. I'm not sure yet...
> 
> I just came back from Paris and did some hardcore sale shopping!
> I got:
> 
> - the Mony boots in anthracite with -30% off
> - the white and black Renell trousers with - 30% off
> - the Silo cords in marine with - 60% off
> - the Doogi dress with 60% off
> - the Felix jacket in marine with 40% off
> - the Fred jacket in anthracite with 40% off
> - the Norwell grey sweatshirt dress with -40% off
> 
> I went to all 3 stores, but they didn't have much of the new collection yet.
> They did have the Sade in Printemps, both in black and tan.



i want to thank you for telling us about the july jackets 
and would we be able to see some mod pix of your scores?? looking forward to the pix....


----------



## chicjean

tonkamama said:


> *chicjean ~* so sorry about your Jafney dress!!  I have not wore mine out yet and now I worry...  good idea save the $$ for Spring items.
> 
> *bgmommy ~* You rock!!!  July looks FAB on you!!



I wouldn't worry too much. The silk is delicate, but from the way it was coming apart it really just looked like a defective item. I was just sooo excited when I found it that I guess I wasn't paying attention to every little detail 




Amsterdam said:


> Very happy to see some of you got the July!
> 
> I also got one, but I'm not very crazy about the feathers, so I'm going to see a tailor about removing them. I already own the original July, so maybe I shouldn't be so greedy and return it. I'm not sure yet...
> 
> I just came back from Paris and did some hardcore sale shopping!
> I got:
> 
> - the Mony boots in anthracite with -30% off
> - the white and black Renell trousers with - 30% off
> - the Silo cords in marine with - 60% off
> - the Doogi dress with 60% off
> - the Felix jacket in marine with 40% off
> - the Fred jacket in anthracite with 40% off
> - the Norwell grey sweatshirt dress with -40% off
> 
> I went to all 3 stores, but they didn't have much of the new collection yet.
> They did have the Sade in Printemps, both in black and tan.



Amazing! Please share some mods with us when you get the chance!


----------



## bgmommy

Amsterdam said:


> Very happy to see some of you got the July!
> 
> I also got one, but I'm not very crazy about the feathers, so I'm going to see a tailor about removing them. I already own the original July, so maybe I shouldn't be so greedy and return it. I'm not sure yet...
> 
> I just came back from Paris and did some hardcore sale shopping!
> I got:
> 
> - the Mony boots in anthracite with -30% off
> - the white and black Renell trousers with - 30% off
> - the Silo cords in marine with - 60% off
> - the Doogi dress with 60% off
> - the Felix jacket in marine with 40% off
> - the Fred jacket in anthracite with 40% off
> - the Norwell grey sweatshirt dress with -40% off
> 
> I went to all 3 stores, but they didn't have much of the new collection yet.
> They did have the Sade in Printemps, both in black and tan.



WOW!  You did well!!!  I too am not fond of the feathers.  I debated and debated, but just sent mine back.  I am jealous you have the original July - IMO...that is the ONE to own - wish I had it!!!  Can't wait to see some pics of your new items!


----------



## mercer

bgmommy said:


> WOW!  You did well!!!  I too am not fond of the feathers.  I debated and debated, but just sent mine back.  I am jealous you have the original July - IMO...that is the ONE to own - wish I had it!!!  Can't wait to see some pics of your new items!



oooh!  you sent it back!  It's so pretty and you looked so great in it!  But I totally understand- that's a lot of money to invest in something that isn't right for you.  I bet it was hard, but I'm sure you made the right choice.


----------



## mercer

Congrats on all the great deals!  



Amsterdam said:


> Very happy to see some of you got the July!
> 
> I also got one, but I'm not very crazy about the feathers, so I'm going to see a tailor about removing them. I already own the original July, so maybe I shouldn't be so greedy and return it. I'm not sure yet...
> 
> I just came back from Paris and did some hardcore sale shopping!
> I got:
> 
> - the Mony boots in anthracite with -30% off
> - the white and black Renell trousers with - 30% off
> - the Silo cords in marine with - 60% off
> - the Doogi dress with 60% off
> - the Felix jacket in marine with 40% off
> - the Fred jacket in anthracite with 40% off
> - the Norwell grey sweatshirt dress with -40% off
> 
> I went to all 3 stores, but they didn't have much of the new collection yet.
> They did have the Sade in Printemps, both in black and tan.


----------



## tb-purselover

Wow! You did great! We would love to see pics of your new items. Please post pics of your haul and modeling pics too! I've not seen the Norwell modeled and would love to see what the Silo trousers look like in marine.



Amsterdam said:


> Very happy to see some of you got the July!
> 
> I also got one, but I'm not very crazy about the feathers, so I'm going to see a tailor about removing them. I already own the original July, so maybe I shouldn't be so greedy and return it. I'm not sure yet...
> 
> I just came back from Paris and did some hardcore sale shopping!
> I got:
> 
> - the Mony boots in anthracite with -30% off
> - the white and black Renell trousers with - 30% off
> - the Silo cords in marine with - 60% off
> - the Doogi dress with 60% off
> - the Felix jacket in marine with 40% off
> - the Fred jacket in anthracite with 40% off
> - the Norwell grey sweatshirt dress with -40% off
> 
> I went to all 3 stores, but they didn't have much of the new collection yet.
> They did have the Sade in Printemps, both in black and tan.


----------



## bgmommy

mercer said:
			
		

> oooh!  you sent it back!  It's so pretty and you looked so great in it!  But I totally understand- that's a lot of money to invest in something that isn't right for you.  I bet it was hard, but I'm sure you made the right choice.



Oh Mercer...it is so pretty, but I think I may wear it a handful of times only - especially since it's so tight under the arms! It's a great deal but still a lot of money for the fit!


----------



## tb-purselover

bgmommy said:


> I debated and debated, but just sent mine back.  I am jealous you have the original July - IMO...that is the ONE to own - wish I had it!!!  Can't wait to see some pics of your new items!



You a strong! I am not sure I have such decision making power. I would have hemmed and hawed for days lol. I'm sure you made the right decision. If it wasn't your true HG or love, then you were right to send it back. I wish I could take lessons from you. There has been more then once I purchased something that sat in my closet.


----------



## mercer

bgmommy said:


> Oh Mercer...it is so pretty, but I think I may wear it a handful of times only - especially since it's so tight under the arms! It's a great deal but still a lot of money for the fit!



Smart lady!  And you know what's nice?  Now you know it's not for you!  No more obsessing (at least that's what I do!) and you can move on to the next thing.


----------



## bgmommy

mercer said:
			
		

> Smart lady!  And you know what's nice?  Now you know it's not for you!  No more obsessing (at least that's what I do!) and you can move on to the next thing.



I totally obsess!!! Lol! I usually don't go for "the made especially for" items at any retailer so I wasn't interested in it full price. I used that, the poor fit and the broken rhinestone to help make my decision. Had budget not been an issue I would have kept it and then still not worn it as much as I should to get price/wear justification! Trust me tb-purselover I have had my fair share of purchases that have sat in my closet!!!


----------



## kml2887

Amsterdam said:


> Very happy to see some of you got the July!
> 
> I also got one, but I'm not very crazy about the feathers, so I'm going to see a tailor about removing them. I already own the original July, so maybe I shouldn't be so greedy and return it. I'm not sure yet...
> 
> I just came back from Paris and did some hardcore sale shopping!
> I got:
> 
> - the Mony boots in anthracite with -30% off
> - the white and black Renell trousers with - 30% off
> - the Silo cords in marine with - 60% off
> - the Doogi dress with 60% off
> - the Felix jacket in marine with 40% off
> - the Fred jacket in anthracite with 40% off
> - the Norwell grey sweatshirt dress with -40% off
> 
> I went to all 3 stores, but they didn't have much of the new collection yet.
> They did have the Sade in Printemps, both in black and tan.


 
wow, what a haul! All great pieces too. 



bgmommy said:


> WOW! You did well!!! I too am not fond of the feathers. I debated and debated, but just sent mine back. I am jealous you have the original July - IMO...that is the ONE to own - wish I had it!!! Can't wait to see some pics of your new items!


 
Aww, you sent it back...oh well, if it's not for you, it's not for you.  And maybe it is someone's HG jacket, then hopefully they will be able to grab it when it shows up back on the site.


----------



## tonkamama

Amsterdam said:


> Very happy to see some of you got the July!
> 
> I also got one, but I'm not very crazy about the feathers, so I'm going to see a tailor about removing them. I already own the original July, so maybe I shouldn't be so greedy and return it. I'm not sure yet...
> 
> I just came back from Paris and did some hardcore sale shopping!
> I got:
> 
> - the Mony boots in anthracite with -30% off
> - the white and black Renell trousers with - 30% off
> - the Silo cords in marine with - 60% off
> - the Doogi dress with 60% off
> - the Felix jacket in marine with 40% off
> - the Fred jacket in anthracite with 40% off
> - the Norwell grey sweatshirt dress with -40% off
> 
> I went to all 3 stores, but they didn't have much of the new collection yet.
> They did have the Sade in Printemps, both in black and tan.


*Amsterdam ~* wow...  sounds so exciting.  Wish I am in Paris now!!  Big congrats and please post some mod pictures.  It's been a while now (oh little less than a week?) that there are no Mod pic posted on this thread...  we need to see some fashion show going on here!!


----------



## tb-purselover

mercer said:


> tonkamama said:
> 
> 
> 
> and I love this little jacket!  Has anyone seen it in person?
> 
> I'm going to stay away from the large florals print dresses.  I think they are pretty, but as an old I think they might read a bit literal.  I don't want to look like I'm on my way to teach Sunday school in my best dress from Coldwater Creek.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if you already saw this. This jacket, named Haca cotton voile jacket, is now listed on Matches.com if you are interested. They also listed the jacket in a biege version too. It is very cute!
Click to expand...


----------



## juneping

bgmommy said:


> WOW!  You did well!!!  I too am not fond of the feathers.  I debated and debated, but just sent mine back.  I am jealous you have the original July - IMO...that is the ONE to own - wish I had it!!!  Can't wait to see some pics of your new items!



oh i am sorry it didn't work out for you....i am sure you'll find one later that you absolutely love. and that july will make one lady out there very happy.


----------



## macythebest

bgmommy said:


> My July is here!!!  Oh I wish I had ordered the 2...it is a little snug under the arms, however it fits in the shoulders!  I just threw it on with my outfit today and then put on a black tank with it since sweater made it even smaller under the arms!  I had one problem - on the back there was a large rhinestone missing - luckily I found it broken in the bag and glued it together - you can see the dark spot.  I since have put a piece of foil behind it and now it looks fine - what we do for fashion!!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1568845
> 
> 
> View attachment 1568844
> 
> 
> View attachment 1568843


So beautiful!
look nicer with black top


----------



## bgmommy

macythebest said:


> So beautiful!
> look nicer with black top



agree - that was just the outfit I had on for the day - i did send back though!


----------



## nycbagfiend

hi ladies!
so sorry for the radio silence...been a nutty week!  i still haven't tried on the size 1 july--in fact, haven't even opened the box!  must do that this weekend and make a final decision...also need some advice on the buddy and bell dresses i ordered from outnet--mod pics on the way!

bgmommy--so sorry to hear about the return, but sounds like you made the right decision for you!  as pretty as the jacket is, if it's not comfortable and won't be used to the fullest, might as well save your $$ as IM will very likely have another gorgeous creation for us to drool over soon enough!   if it was uncomfortable on, definitely not worth it--no matter how pretty something might look on the hanger, it's never pretty on if it doesn't feel good!

btw--i must have missed the shorts!  i saw the bony skirt pop back up, but either someone beat me to the shorts or they are in some sort of popback purgatory!    oh well!  

amsterdam--holy haul!  can't wait to see photos!  

in other news, i happened upon a hoani jacket in my size, 60% off at barneys today.  made grabby hands with it, but looking in my closet now, not sure i can justify it even at a great price--i have the lexy in the same color...hmm--not sure if they are different enough to keep it?

more messages to catch up on...hope everyone is having a happy friday!


----------



## tonkamama

*Thank you tb!!*  Indeed it is so cute...  I like the beige version...  will let you know when I decide it tonight.... (hehe I do my "shopping" in the middle of the night).  



tb-purselover said:


> mercer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if you already saw this. This jacket, named Haca cotton voile jacket, is now listed on Matches.com if you are interested. They also listed the jacket in a biege version too. It is very cute!
Click to expand...


----------



## Jayne1

bgmommy said:


> Oh Mercer...it is so pretty, but I think I may wear it a handful of times only - especially since it's so tight under the arms! It's a great deal but still a lot of money for the fit!


I think if it was a more comfortable jacket on you and something you could run around in, the feathers would be more acceptable.

This way, it was the feathers and the fact that it was too tight under the arms.


----------



## tonkamama

nycbagfiend said:


> in other news, *i happened upon a hoani jacket in my size, 60% off at barneys today. * made grabby hands with it, but looking in my closet now, not sure i can justify it even at a great price--i have the lexy in the same color...hmm--not sure if they are different enough to keep it?
> 
> more messages to catch up on...hope everyone is having a happy friday!


I love my Hoani jacket and I got it at full price (never regret I got it) ....  it is totally different style from Lexy which more of a sweater / Cardi style.   As for hoani I feel it has that RO vibe which I love but in more feminine way 

Play with it and see how many outfits you can come up with....  BNY has a 30 days return policy so you have enough time to make your decision.


----------



## tonkamama

bgmommy said:


> WOW!  You did well!!!  I too am not fond of the feathers.  I debated and debated, but just sent mine back.  I am jealous you have the original July - IMO...that is the ONE to own - wish I had it!!!  Can't wait to see some pics of your new items!


*bgmommy ~* sorry that the July with feather did not work for you.  But I totally agree, if it does not fit you right you will not wear it as often.  Keeping it just a waste of money.  I have no "long term" relationship with any of my cloth (oh well, maybe a few like my Chanel tweed jackets I am keeping them forever), so for me I have to like it at the 1st sight to keep it otherwise it will just be another "heart breaking, wallet hurts" story down the road.


----------



## mercer

tb-purselover said:


> mercer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if you already saw this. This jacket, named Haca cotton voile jacket, is now listed on Matches.com if you are interested. They also listed the jacket in a biege version too. It is very cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!  It's super cute!  I like the beige, too!
Click to expand...


----------



## Amsterdam

Here's a pic of me wearing all IM the last day in Paris when I visited the Louvre; 
the Renell trousers, Dicker boots, cream Etoile Roy sweater and the Etoile Fred jacket.


----------



## jellylicious

bgmommy said:


> agree - that was just the outfit I had on for the day - i did send back though!



bgmommy: Too bad about the fit!  On the bright side, you'll have more $$$ to splurge. What's next on the list?



Amsterdam said:


> Here's a pic of me wearing all IM the last day in Paris when I visited the Louvre;
> the Renell trousers, Dicker boots, cream Etoile Roy sweater and the Etoile Fred jacket.



Amsterdam: LOVE LOVE your outfit! You are rocking it! Can't wait to see your other mod pixs!


----------



## am2022

Gorgeous Amsterdam!
You look like a celebrity! A cross b/w Madonna and Scarlett johanssen!
Now mod pics of your loot please!


QUOTE=Amsterdam;20822196]Here's a pic of me wearing all IM the last day in Paris when I visited the Louvre; 
the Renell trousers, Dicker boots, cream Etoile Roy sweater and the Etoile Fred jacket.






[/QUOTE]


----------



## ILoveC

Hi girls, received my July jacket, IM size 2.  I'm an Italian 38, US 0 to 2.  So it fits, it's actually a little lose with a thin t-shirt on.  Does that sound right?  I have the IM burgundy dress with the sash from Fall in a 1 and it's a true fit.


----------



## bgmommy

Amsterdam said:


> Here's a pic of me wearing all IM the last day in Paris when I visited the Louvre;
> the Renell trousers, Dicker boots, cream Etoile Roy sweater and the Etoile Fred jacket.



You look FABULOUS!!!!!


----------



## tonkamama

Amsterdam said:


> Here's a pic of me wearing all IM the last day in Paris when I visited the Louvre;
> the Renell trousers, Dicker boots, cream Etoile Roy sweater and the Etoile Fred jacket.


Love your modeling picture!!  Now we want to see more!!! :urock:


----------



## juneping

Amsterdam said:


> Here's a pic of me wearing all IM the last day in Paris when I visited the Louvre;
> the Renell trousers, Dicker boots, cream Etoile Roy sweater and the Etoile Fred jacket.



 this look, so CHIC!!


----------



## tb-purselover

*Amsterdam*! You. look. AWESOME! Where have you been hiding?! You are totally rocking that outfit and need to post more modeling pics. Thanks for sharing!

I can't wait to see you in the rest of your haul!



Amsterdam said:


> Here's a pic of me wearing all IM the last day in Paris when I visited the Louvre;
> the Renell trousers, Dicker boots, cream Etoile Roy sweater and the Etoile Fred jacket.


----------



## chicjean

Amsterdam said:


> Here's a pic of me wearing all IM the last day in Paris when I visited the Louvre;
> the Renell trousers, Dicker boots, cream Etoile Roy sweater and the Etoile Fred jacket.



Love!  You look fantastic!


----------



## kml2887

Amsterdam said:


> Here's a pic of me wearing all IM the last day in Paris when I visited the Louvre;
> the Renell trousers, Dicker boots, cream Etoile Roy sweater and the Etoile Fred jacket.


 
 I love every item you're wearing and the entire look is perfect.  I was just  thinking how IM pieces look even better when worn with other IM pieces. It's like the one exception to the "rule" of not wearing one designer head to toe!


----------



## sharilie

Hi! I hope you don't mind if I ask here, but I couldn't find an authenticate thread on IM. I would love to buy these shoes but I'm not sure if they are authentic. Thanks a lot!


----------



## bgmommy

sharilie said:


> Hi! I hope you don't mind if I ask here, but I couldn't find an authenticate thread on IM. I would love to buy these shoes but I'm not sure if they are authentic. Thanks a lot!



I have that exact pair and they look authentic to me!  Is there a reason you were questioning or just being cautious?


----------



## sharilie

bgmommy said:
			
		

> I have that exact pair and they look authentic to me!  Is there a reason you were questioning or just being cautious?



Just being cautious, it will be my first IM shoes and I don't want do deal with fakes (they are from ebay). Thank you!


----------



## flower71

sharilie said:


> Hi! I hope you don't mind if I ask here, but I couldn't find an authenticate thread on IM. I would love to buy these shoes but I'm not sure if they are authentic. Thanks a lot!


Hi, I'd say athentic too. I have the same in beige, looks a lot alike. HTH!


----------



## flower71

Amsterdam said:


> Here's a pic of me wearing all IM the last day in Paris when I visited the Louvre;


You look awesome! A real star, in IM from head to toe. I agree, no prob with IM total look, for me, it's the best


----------



## am2022

hey there miss!!!  Happy New year to you! I have been so busy with work, life and kids and hoping everything is well on your end!!!

Post some marant mod pics to liven up the thread!   The sale is ongoing there ....  any new loot for your dear?







flower71 said:


> You look awesome! A real star, in IM from head to toe. I agree, no prob with IM total look, for me, it's the best


----------



## bgmommy

sharilie said:
			
		

> Just being cautious, it will be my first IM shoes and I don't want do deal with fakes (they are from ebay). Thank you!



Totally don't blame you, but really do look just like ones I have!


----------



## chicjean

So, I've noticed the Itha popped up on Matches and Barneys...

I'm just curious if anyone has tried one on? 

The Barney's by me doesn't have it yet, and I'm tempted to use the credit from my Jafney to order it... But then, what color do I get?!


----------



## tonkamama

chicjean said:


> So, I've noticed the Itha popped up on Matches and Barneys...
> 
> I'm just curious if anyone has tried one on?
> 
> The Barney's by me doesn't have it yet, and I'm tempted to use the credit from my Jafney to order it... But then, what color do I get?!


*chicjean ~* I've tried on and I have posted a pic earlier in the thread.  I am sorry to say I did not like how it was fitted on me, even the size 36 was huge on me.  The jacket does not have that special IM vibe for the price, fabric has no lining and kinda thin.  Maybe it will look better on a "fuller" figure person as the jacket has no waist line and kind of straight cut.

But it does not hurt to give it a try if you want a jacket like this style...  suggest to order from BNY.com at least you can return it if you do not like it.


----------



## mercer

Fabulous!  And I totally agree- IM from head to toe really works!   it doesn't "read" outfit.  It just reads cool!



Amsterdam said:


> Here's a pic of me wearing all IM the last day in Paris when I visited the Louvre;
> the Renell trousers, Dicker boots, cream Etoile Roy sweater and the Etoile Fred jacket.


----------



## chicjean

tonkamama said:


> *chicjean ~* I've tried on and I have posted a pic earlier in the thread.  I am sorry to say I did not like how it was fitted on me, even the size 36 was huge on me.  The jacket does not have that special IM vibe for the price, fabric has no lining and kinda thin.  Maybe it will look better on a "fuller" figure person as the jacket has no waist line and kind of straight cut.
> 
> But it does not hurt to give it a try if you want a jacket like this style...  suggest to order from BNY.com at least you can return it if you do not like it.



Oo, I remember that, I thought it was something different though. Thanks for the heads up. I think I'll just wait to see if my Barney's gets it in store- I don't trust Barney's online after a bad experience with them last fall.


----------



## flower71

amacasa said:


> hey there miss!!!  Happy New year to you! I have been so busy with work, life and kids and hoping everything is well on your end!!!
> 
> Post some marant mod pics to liven up the thread!   The sale is ongoing there ....  any new loot for your dear?


Happy New year honey pie! Thanks and I agree, life's been so busy over on this side of the world, too! About the sale, I got a dress from the Etoile line in blue marine (just like my beige blouse, the name I forget), faliero Sarti scarves and a pair of APC shoes. I need to get my funds back in order before going crazy over the new season styles. I want to wear all my things in my wardrobe before getting something new (I guess that's my resolution!). I will try to find a pic of my dress, and I will  post mod pics soon. So, for the moment, no new loot, sales are in full bloom here in France, for another 2 weeks.
What about you? Let's keep the pics comin', no?


----------



## birkingal

francelamour said:


> Here we go - the Saaaaade :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1568716
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1568717
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1568718




I'm in love......   LOVE LOVE LOVE the leather jacket.


----------



## birkingal

bgmommy said:


> My July is here!!!  Oh I wish I had ordered the 2...it is a little snug under the arms, however it fits in the shoulders!  I just threw it on with my outfit today and then put on a black tank with it since sweater made it even smaller under the arms!  I had one problem - on the back there was a large rhinestone missing - luckily I found it broken in the bag and glued it together - you can see the dark spot.  I since have put a piece of foil behind it and now it looks fine - what we do for fashion!!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1568845
> 
> 
> View attachment 1568844
> 
> 
> View attachment 1568843




Oh wow! You look AMAZING! I love how you pair a detailed jacket like July with casual pants.


----------



## birkingal

nycbagfiend said:


> ok, i think i got the hang of photo posting!  here's a few july pics.  this is the size 2.  i also got a size 1 but haven't tried it on yet...will do so soon for comparison and will take pics!  obviously not keeping both so i will post as soon as i figure out which one is going back to outnet so you guys can keep an eye out!
> 
> on first impression, i think the 2 fits well--snug in the armpit area (i'm slender but busty, 32D) but overall not bad.  i don't like things particularly form fitting but at the same time, i pretty bad at seeing the fine line between fashionably flowy and just plain too big!



*nycbagfiend*, definitely keep the July. I love how it looks on you.


----------



## juneping

happy year of dragon....this is my dinner outfit for tonight.


----------



## jellylicious

Happy New Year! Here's to many more beautiful IM pieces!


----------



## mercer

Love it!  Have a great time!



juneping said:


> happy year of dragon....this is my dinner outfit for tonight.


----------



## PHENOMENON

Love your outfit juneping! 

I've purchased my first Isabel Marant: Fred jacket and Grace dress


----------



## Jayne1

juneping said:


> happy year of dragon....this is my dinner outfit for tonight.


Gorgeous!

Did I ever tell you I like your profile, which you only show on rare occasions, on your blog?


----------



## Amsterdam

*Juneping-* The July is made for you!  I returned the July, the feathers were not my thing.


----------



## Amsterdam

Another item from the Paris sale; the Norwell dress, worn the IM pom pom necklace and Dickers:


----------



## chicjean

juneping said:


> happy year of dragon....this is my dinner outfit for tonight.





Amsterdam said:


> Another item from the Paris sale; the Norwell dress, worn the IM pom pom necklace and Dickers:




You both look fantastic!


----------



## tb-purselover

Yes!!! It looks perfect for you! I love how you styled it too.



juneping said:


> happy year of dragon....this is my dinner outfit for tonight.


----------



## tb-purselover

You look fantastic! Man, now I wish I got the Norwell dress, sigh. It looks so chic AND comfortable at the same time. So easy to wear.



Amsterdam said:


> Another item from the Paris sale; the Norwell dress, worn the IM pom pom necklace and Dickers:


----------



## bgmommy

Amsterdam said:


> *Juneping-* The July is made for you!  I returned the July, the feathers were not my thing.



I totally agree Amsterdam...as you know I too returned due to the feathers, but on Juneping...PERFECTION!  Happy Chinese New Year!!!


----------



## tonkamama

*Ladies... you too look just fabulous!!   *




juneping said:


> happy year of dragon....this is my dinner outfit for tonight.





Amsterdam said:


> Another item from the Paris sale; the Norwell dress, worn the IM pom pom necklace and Dickers:


----------



## tonkamama

PHENOMENON said:


> Love your outfit juneping!
> 
> I've purchased my first Isabel Marant: Fred jacket and Grace dress


*PHENOMENON ~* congrats on your 1st purchase!!  Now we want to see how you style the Fred jacket and Grace dress!!!


----------



## juneping

jellylicious said:


> Happy New Year! Here's to many more beautiful IM pieces!





mercer said:


> Love it!  Have a great time!





PHENOMENON said:


> Love your outfit juneping!
> 
> I've purchased my first Isabel Marant: Fred jacket and Grace dress





Jayne1 said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> Did I ever tell you I like your profile, which you only show on rare occasions, on your blog?





Amsterdam said:


> Another item from the Paris sale; the Norwell dress, worn the IM pom pom necklace and Dickers:





tb-purselover said:


> Yes!!! It looks perfect for you! I love how you styled it too.





tonkamama said:


> *Ladies... you too look just fabulous!!   *



 ladies!! i had a fab time at dinner....

the profile should always be there....i'll have to check if something wrong with the setup...thanks for letting me know.

amsterdam - love the dress on you....you look so chic. may i ask what shoes you are wearing? dickers??


----------



## Jayne1

juneping said:


> ladies!! i had a fab time at dinner....
> 
> *the profile should always be there..*..i'll have to check if something wrong with the setup...thanks for letting me know.
> 
> amsterdam - love the dress on you....you look so chic. may i ask what shoes you are wearing? dickers??


No, when you pose for a picture in profile -- I think you have a lovely profile!


----------



## juneping

Jayne1 said:


> No, when you pose for a picture in profile -- I think you have a lovely profile!



you meant here at the PF? i'll have to check....i think i had kate moss as my profile pix....


----------



## Jayne1

juneping said:


> you meant here at the PF? i'll have to check....i think i had kate moss as my profile pix....


You! Your blog! I read it.  Once you posed for a picture sideways, in profile, and I thought you had such a nice profile!  

I meant to tell you, but it's so off topic.


----------



## Amsterdam

chicjean said:


> You both look fantastic!





tb-purselover said:


> You look fantastic! Man, now I wish I got the Norwell dress, sigh. It looks so chic AND comfortable at the same time. So easy to wear.





tonkamama said:


> *Ladies... you too look just fabulous!!   *





juneping said:


> ladies!! i had a fab time at dinner....
> 
> the profile should always be there....i'll have to check if something wrong with the setup...thanks for letting me know.
> 
> amsterdam - love the dress on you....you look so chic. may i ask what shoes you are wearing? dickers??



 for the nice feedback!

@ juneping- yes, I'm wearing my Dickers in the pic!


----------



## juneping

Jayne1 said:


> You! Your blog! I read it.  Once you posed for a picture sideways, in profile, and I thought you had such a nice profile!
> 
> I meant to tell you, but it's so off topic.



thanks !! i think the pic was on one of the post....but i think that's a while back...


----------



## juneping

there's a july jacket size 0 on ebay listing for 2100...


----------



## tonkamama

It is sad to see evilbay has fake Renell jeans !!  The seller has stated that the jeans are a "look like" product in the listing tho ... what about those that did not???


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> It is sad to see evilbay has fake Renell jeans !!  The seller has stated that the jeans are a "look like" product in the listing tho ... what about those that did not???



oh never mind.
found them. they looked a little off and very skinny legged....gosh.....


----------



## tonkamama

The thing so scary is that... yes indeed some factories can actually "duplicate" most if not all the details...  and these fakes are not cheap.       



juneping said:


> oh never mind.
> found them. they looked a little off and very skinny legged....gosh.....


----------



## Jaded81

tonkamama said:
			
		

> It is sad to see evilbay has fake Renell jeans !!  The seller has stated that the jeans are a "look like" product in the listing tho ... what about those that did not???



Omg seriously? Am totally going to look it up when I get home


----------



## Jaded81

Just saw the listing. It is crazy with all these fakes floating around! Well at least the seller was honest enough to say that it was not the original


----------



## Jaded81

Bet you were the best dressed in the restaurant! Love the July on you!!!



juneping said:


> happy year of dragon....this is my dinner outfit for tonight.


----------



## Jaded81

Lucky girl! You have such an enviable figure too!!



Amsterdam said:


> Another item from the Paris sale; the Norwell dress, worn the IM pom pom necklace and Dickers:


----------



## flower71

juneping said:


> happy year of dragon....this is my dinner outfit for tonight.


lovely! you're rockin' the July


----------



## Isabelfan

tonkamama said:
			
		

> The thing so scary is that... yes indeed some factories can actually "duplicate" most if not all the details...  and these fakes are not cheap.



Oh dear hope no one got sucked in. It can be quite easy


----------



## Jaded81

There is a Reilly in a size 1 on ebay at the moment if there is anyone interested!


----------



## juneping

Jaded81 said:


> Bet you were the best dressed in the restaurant! Love the July on you!!!





flower71 said:


> lovely! you're rockin' the July



thank you!! i didn't want to take it off when i got home.... silly me.


----------



## chicjean

tonkamama said:


> It is sad to see evilbay has fake Renell jeans !!  The seller has stated that the jeans are a "look like" product in the listing tho ... what about those that did not???



I saw these a while ago, too. They were using a TPF user from this thread (I'm so horrible with keeping track of names, sorry) photos and I flagged the listing.


----------



## kml2887

There's a size 0 July jacket (the original, without feathers) on ebay with a low BIN  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-I...84?pt=US_CSA_WC_Outerwear&hash=item19cd110638


----------



## Amsterdam

kml2887 said:


> There's a size 0 July jacket (the original, without feathers) on ebay with a low BIN
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-I...84?pt=US_CSA_WC_Outerwear&hash=item19cd110638



WOW, that's a good deal!


----------



## birkingal

juneping said:


> happy year of dragon....this is my dinner outfit for tonight.




*juneping*, you look amazing! That outfit truly rocks!


----------



## birkingal

Amsterdam said:


> Another item from the Paris sale; the Norwell dress, worn the IM pom pom necklace and Dickers:




WOW!!  This dress looks like it's made for you.


----------



## Amsterdam

The listing has ended with the BIN in such a short time!  I hope that a TPF member got the jacket! 





kml2887 said:


> There's a size 0 July jacket (the original, without feathers) on ebay with a low BIN
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-I...84?pt=US_CSA_WC_Outerwear&hash=item19cd110638


----------



## Amsterdam

birkingal said:


> WOW!!  This dress looks like it's made for you.



You're a sweetheart, thanks.


----------



## kml2887

Amsterdam said:


> The listing has ended with the BIN in such a short time! I hope that a TPF member got the jacket!


 
Yes, I really hope someone here got it! I almost clicked the BIN when I saw it, then came to my senses to realize that I could _maybe_ fit one arm and half of my shoulders into a size 0!


----------



## Greentea

Amsterdam said:


> Another item from the Paris sale; the Norwell dress, worn the IM pom pom necklace and Dickers:



Genius.


----------



## juneping

birkingal said:


> *juneping*, you look amazing! That outfit truly rocks!



thank you!!


----------



## mercer

kml2887 said:


> Yes, I really hope someone here got it! I almost clicked the BIN when I saw it, then came to my senses to realize that I could _maybe_ fit one arm and half of my shoulders into a size 0!



ahahahaa!  I almost did the same thing!  Then I realized I would need to buy 2 of them and sew 'em together to get the jacket to fit!


----------



## juneping

hi can someone help me out....

i saw this cute jacket Etoile line on ebay. but the label is black not the beige linen. the seller said it's winter line 2011. i just check all my IM etoile items and none of them got the black etoile label. 

TIA!!


----------



## Jayne1

juneping said:


> hi can someone help me out....
> 
> i saw this cute jacket Etoile line on ebay. but the label is black not the beige linen. the seller said it's winter line 2011. i just check all my IM etoile items and none of them got the black etoile label.
> 
> TIA!!


Just checked -- everything Etoile I bought last year (2011) is beige.  Even my Etoile hats and scarves are beige labels.


----------



## Jayne1

Got me thinking -- my 2012 tee shirts have a skinny, rectangle, beige Etoile label, but don't have that Etoile star this time.

I wish she wouldn't do that. Doesn't she know that labels should be consistent?


----------



## juneping

Jayne1 said:


> Just checked -- everything Etoile I bought last year (2011) is beige.  Even my Etoile hats and scarves are beige labels.



thanks!! that's just strange...but the seller seemed legit.....but the blk label really not making sense to me....


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> hi can someone help me out....
> 
> i saw this cute jacket Etoile line on ebay. but the label is black not the beige linen. the seller said it's winter line 2011. i just check all my IM etoile items and none of them got the black etoile label.
> 
> TIA!!


I believe all Etoile line 2011 Winter are labeled in beige at least all mine.


----------



## tonkamama

*Please let me share today's outfit ~ yes the Jafney tank dress (again!) pairing with my new anthracite dickers.  Today's weather was nice and sunny...  after almost a week on/off rains! *


----------



## Jayne1

tonkamama said:


> *Please let me share today's outfit ~ yes the Jafney tank dress (again!) pairing with my new anthracite dickers.  Today's weather was nice and sunny...  after almost a week on/off rains! *


Gorgeous -- those Bals and IM are such a great paring too!


----------



## tb-purselover

juneping said:


> hi can someone help me out....
> 
> i saw this cute jacket Etoile line on ebay. but the label is black not the beige linen. the seller said it's winter line 2011. i just check all my IM etoile items and none of them got the black etoile label.
> 
> TIA!!



All mine are beige too. Hope this is helpful!


----------



## tb-purselover

Beautiful!!! I love how RO, IM and Bal look so nice together. 



tonkamama said:


> *Please let me share today's outfit ~ yes the Jafney tank dress (again!) pairing with my new anthracite dickers.  Today's weather was nice and sunny...  after almost a week on/off rains! *


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> *Please let me share today's outfit ~ yes the Jafney tank dress (again!) pairing with my new anthracite dickers.  Today's weather was nice and sunny...  after almost a week on/off rains! *



you look great!! love everything you got on....


----------



## mercer

Lovely!  You look great!



tonkamama said:


> *Please let me share today's outfit ~ yes the Jafney tank dress (again!) pairing with my new anthracite dickers. Today's weather was nice and sunny... after almost a week on/off rains! *


----------



## chicjean

tonkamama said:


> *Please let me share today's outfit ~ yes the Jafney tank dress (again!) pairing with my new anthracite dickers.  Today's weather was nice and sunny...  after almost a week on/off rains! *



Love this! You look fantastic!!!


----------



## jellylicious

enuf said...bellissimo tonka!


----------



## tonkamama

*Thank you ladies for your sweet comments!!! * 
*Jayne1 & tb-purselover ~* Yes I really love how Bal, IM (& RO) go together, finally I get to mix and match these pairings over and over again and not getting bore ...



Jayne1 said:


> Gorgeous -- those Bals and IM are such a great paring too!





tb-purselover said:


> Beautiful!!! I love how RO, IM and Bal look so nice together.





juneping said:


> you look great!! love everything you got on....





mercer said:


> Lovely!  You look great!





chicjean said:


> Love this! You look fantastic!!!





jellylicious said:


> enuf said...bellissimo tonka!


----------



## nycbagfiend

hi all!
sorry i've been out of the loop--going to catch up on older posts momentarily...wondered if i can get an opinion first!  i *finally* tried on the size 1 july this AM and now i'm a bit undecided which to keep!  the size 1 fits a bit better in the shoulder area, but is tight in the armpit area and very tight if closed (not that i'd wear it closed, but...)  the size 2 is a bit looser in the body but the shoulders are not as sharp.  adding some photos for comparision!  the first two photos are size 1 (wearing a lululemon tank--sorry..was heading to the gym right after the shoot! ), the third photo (wearing white tee) is size 2.













thanks in advance for any thoughts!


----------



## nycbagfiend

juneping said:


> happy year of dragon....this is my dinner outfit for tonight.


 

juneping, fabulous outfit!  love the bit of leather to toughen up the sweet, quiltedness of the july! 

may i ask, what size did you take the july in?  is it your 'usual' IM size?  thanks!


----------



## nycbagfiend

tonkamama said:


> *Please let me share today's outfit ~ yes the Jafney tank dress (again!) pairing with my new anthracite dickers. Today's weather was nice and sunny... after almost a week on/off rains! *


 
tonkamama, lookin' good!


----------



## nycbagfiend

tb-purselover said:


> All mine are beige too. Hope this is helpful!


 

add me to the list--just took a quick look and all my etoile tags are beige w/the star.  good luck!


----------



## juneping

i did some search on google and linked back to this thread that back in page 340 something...etoile used to have black label...just not sure what year was the cut.
thanks ladies for the help.


----------



## juneping

nycbagfiend said:


> juneping, fabulous outfit!  love the bit of leather to toughen up the sweet, quiltedness of the july!
> 
> may i ask, what size did you take the july in?  is it your 'usual' IM size?  thanks!



my usual size is 1...and this is 1 as well. i felt i could do a 2.....but after the new stiffness wore off...it's more comfy


----------



## juneping

nycbagfiend said:


> hi all!
> sorry i've been out of the loop--going to catch up on older posts momentarily...wondered if i can get an opinion first!  i *finally* tried on the size 1 july this AM and now i'm a bit undecided which to keep!  the size 1 fits a bit better in the shoulder area, but is tight in the armpit area and very tight if closed (not that i'd wear it closed, but...)  the size 2 is a bit looser in the body but the shoulders are not as sharp.  adding some photos for comparision!  the first two photos are size 1 (wearing a lululemon tank--sorry..was heading to the gym right after the shoot! ), the third photo (wearing white tee) is size 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks in advance for any thoughts!



i thought you look more comfortable in the white tee....what's your US size? i am a US 2/4 (lean towards 2)...and i got the 1. i don't have a 2 to compare to. but after i wore it...it's more comfortable. the shear fact that there's absolutely no stretch in this material is the problem.


----------



## tonkamama

nycbagfiend said:


> hi all!
> sorry i've been out of the loop--going to catch up on older posts momentarily...wondered if i can get an opinion first!  i *finally* tried on the size 1 july this AM and now i'm a bit undecided which to keep!  the size 1 fits a bit better in the shoulder area, but is tight in the armpit area and very tight if closed (not that i'd wear it closed, but...)  the size 2 is a bit looser in the body but the shoulders are not as sharp.  adding some photos for comparision!  the first two photos are size 1 (wearing a lululemon tank--sorry..was heading to the gym right after the shoot! ), the third photo (wearing white tee) is size 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks in advance for any thoughts!


I can't see much difference in both sizes from the photos ~ I assumed you and I share the "similar" body shape.  I also facing similar issue when it comes to jackets.  If I go up one size I feel big & loose around waist line and shoulder not as sharp, but if I go with one size smaller that, I do feel tightness around the chest area if I wear it close.  

I think both sizes will do for you just which "style" you feel more comfortable with...  I probably will go with more fitted jacket as "July" is not everyday jacket, why not go for a more "dramatic" style for those special events??


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> I can't see much difference in both sizes from the photos ~ I assumed you and I share the "similar" body shape.  I also facing similar issue when it comes to jackets.  If I go up one size I feel big & loose around waist line and shoulder not as sharp, but if I go with one size smaller that, I do feel tightness around the chest area if I wear it close.
> 
> I think both sizes will do for you just which "style" you feel more comfortable with...  I probably will go with more fitted jacket as "July" is not everyday jacket, why not go for a more "dramatic" style for those special events??



for jacket...i always rather do a smaller than larger. i made a mistake once....but however small you go, your arms have to be able to move forward without the fear of ripping the seams.....let us know what your decision is.


----------



## tonkamama

nycbagfiend said:


> tonkamama, lookin' good!


*nycbagfiend ~* thank you dear!  

2nd thought...  after enlarged the "photos" I can see better now...  like *Juneping *mentioned, if fabric becomes softer after few wearing...  *I like how "size 1" fitted on you*  even tho you feel the tightness around your armpits.  That means, you probably going to wear this jacket with light weight layering underneath like a silk tank or silk dress.


----------



## tb-purselover

Tough choice,

Can you live with the tight armpits? If it is uncomfortable, or may rip, then I would suggest keeping the size 2. 

But I actually like the fit of the size 1 on your better. It looks more streamline and sleek. I would wear it around the house for a bit and see if the armpits relax some. Can you fit a long sleeve t-shirt or more then a tank without the armpits feeling too tight? I would take that into consideration. You don't want to be limited to just tanks under it.

Either way, from looking at both, there isn't that big of a difference. So I think you can't go wrong with either. The size 2 doesn't look that much looser imho. I would suggest going with your gut. Whatever feels right!

Good luck!



nycbagfiend said:


> hi all!
> sorry i've been out of the loop--going to catch up on older posts momentarily...wondered if i can get an opinion first!  i *finally* tried on the size 1 july this AM and now i'm a bit undecided which to keep!  the size 1 fits a bit better in the shoulder area, but is tight in the armpit area and very tight if closed (not that i'd wear it closed, but...)  the size 2 is a bit looser in the body but the shoulders are not as sharp.  adding some photos for comparision!  the first two photos are size 1 (wearing a lululemon tank--sorry..was heading to the gym right after the shoot! ), the third photo (wearing white tee) is size 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks in advance for any thoughts!


----------



## francelamour

Has anyone of you ladys already tried the Haca jacket?


----------



## Jayne1

nycbagfiend said:


> hi all!
> sorry i've been out of the loop--going to catch up on older posts momentarily...wondered if i can get an opinion first!  i *finally* tried on the size 1 july this AM and now i'm a bit undecided which to keep!  the size 1 fits a bit better in the shoulder area, but is tight in the armpit area and very tight if closed (not that i'd wear it closed, but...)  the size 2 is a bit looser in the body but the shoulders are not as sharp.  adding some photos for comparision!  the first two photos are size 1 (wearing a lululemon tank--sorry..was heading to the gym right after the shoot! ), the third photo (wearing white tee) is size 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks in advance for any thoughts!


I enlarged them for  you. First is the '1" and 2nd is the "2" ? 

How is it possible they look the same? 

I might like the 2 better - it still looks snug, not boxy or anything.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^It might be the angle, but I like the 1 better. They both look amazing on you tho!


----------



## Brigitte031

^^

I also like the fit of the 1 better but I don't know how bad the tightness under the arms might feel or if it will loosen up. :\


----------



## kml2887

nycbagfiend said:


> hi all!
> sorry i've been out of the loop--going to catch up on older posts momentarily...wondered if i can get an opinion first! i *finally* tried on the size 1 july this AM and now i'm a bit undecided which to keep! the size 1 fits a bit better in the shoulder area, but is tight in the armpit area and very tight if closed (not that i'd wear it closed, but...) the size 2 is a bit looser in the body but the shoulders are not as sharp. adding some photos for comparision! the first two photos are size 1 (wearing a lululemon tank--sorry..was heading to the gym right after the shoot! ), the third photo (wearing white tee) is size 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks in advance for any thoughts!


 
I think the 1 looks like a better, more custom fit and the sleeve length hits at a more flattering spot on your arm. BUT if the 2 _feels _better, go with it.    Thank you for posting both of the mod pics...it seems like there isn't a big difference between IM jacket sizes, which is a good bit of info to know!


----------



## meishe

Hi Ladies- I have a growing need to expand my IM collection... Does anyone know where I could find the Dilber or any of her past Bouclé wool coats? I know sale season is winding down, and some are more than past season... but any suggestions would be appreciated 

ps- new anthracite Dickers just arrived


----------



## Greentea

Jayne1 said:


> I enlarged them for  you. First is the '1" and 2nd is the "2" ?
> 
> How is it possible they look the same?
> 
> I might like the 2 better - it still looks snug, not boxy or anything.



The 2 looks more comfy - it's just gorgeous!


----------



## nycbagfiend

i can't seem to figure out how to multi-quote (i'm such a techno-ignoramus!) but thank you all for your july input!!

soooo...i decided to keep the size 1 and return the 2!  after trying them on several times, the 1 did loosen a bit and like a few of mentioned, i preferred the closer fit of the smaller size.  now i just have to hope i stay at the same weight for the rest of my life! 

anyone that was hoping for a size 2 july, keep your eyes peeled on the outnet!  i just mailed it yesterday so thinking it could popback early/mid next week.

looking forward to breaking out the july in public now!


----------



## nycbagfiend

meishe said:


> Hi Ladies- I have a growing need to expand my IM collection... Does anyone know where I could find the Dilber or any of her past Bouclé wool coats? I know sale season is winding down, and some are more than past season... but any suggestions would be appreciated
> 
> ps- new anthracite Dickers just arrived


 
meishe, it's a long shot (as their webservices have been very spotty of late!) but i've seen the dilber pop up on barney's website a couple times over the past week.  also check heist (a california shop that will ship!)--they still have the sort of similar derri coat on their site.  good luck!


----------



## meishe

nycbagfiend said:


> meishe, it's a long shot (as their webservices have been very spotty of late!) but i've seen the dilber pop up on barney's website a couple times over the past week.  also check heist (a california shop that will ship!)--they still have the sort of similar derri coat on their site.  good luck!


thanks for the tips! i thought i saw the dilber at barney's in the past month... should have grabbed it! there are still so many boutiques that won't sell IM online or even show prices... the search continues!


----------



## mercer

nycbagfiend said:


> i can't seem to figure out how to multi-quote (i'm such a techno-ignoramus!) but thank you all for your july input!!
> 
> soooo...i decided to keep the size 1 and return the 2!  after trying them on several times, the 1 did loosen a bit and like a few of mentioned, i preferred the closer fit of the smaller size.  now i just have to hope i stay at the same weight for the rest of my life!
> 
> anyone that was hoping for a size 2 july, keep your eyes peeled on the outnet!  i just mailed it yesterday so thinking it could popback early/mid next week.
> 
> looking forward to breaking out the july in public now!



congrats!  And such smart thinking to order both sizes!  You looked great!  Have you worn it yet?


----------



## juneping

francelamour said:


> View attachment 1579693
> 
> 
> Has anyone of you ladys already tried the Haca jacket?



no i haven't. but according to the model....it looks like a boxy cropped cut jacket. 
and it really reminds me of the winter jackets my grandma used to make for me....


----------



## tonkamama

nycbagfiend said:


> i can't seem to figure out how to multi-quote (i'm such a techno-ignoramus!) but thank you all for your july input!!
> 
> soooo...i decided to keep the size 1 and return the 2!  after trying them on several times, the 1 did loosen a bit and like a few of mentioned, i preferred the closer fit of the smaller size.  *now i just have to hope i stay at the same weight for the rest of my life! *
> 
> anyone that was hoping for a size 2 july, keep your eyes peeled on the outnet!  i just mailed it yesterday so thinking it could popback early/mid next week.
> 
> looking forward to breaking out the july in public now!


Glad you made a final decision and I am sure you will enjoy size 1 and rock the July!!  I also hope I can stay the way I am forever (LOL)..  otherwise I will be in big trouble  esp I just have my three pairs of IM pants altered!!


----------



## cornico

hi everyone, i'm new to this thread and i was hoping someone could help me with sizing. i just bought the S/S 11 roy sweater in a size 0. i normally wear a size 2 in US sizing and i heard from someone that IM last season ran big. will this fit me???  thx!


----------



## Amsterdam

cornico said:


> hi everyone, i'm new to this thread and i was hoping someone could help me with sizing. i just bought the S/S 11 roy sweater in a size 0. i normally wear a size 2 in US sizing and i heard from someone that IM last season ran big. will this fit me???  thx!



Welcome to the thread, cornico!

The Roy runs big, so you should size down, so
I'm sure size 0 will fit you.


----------



## cornico

thanks so much amsterdam, i'm so glad to hear that!!


----------



## Suzie

Does anyone know how the Gaynor Tencel and linen-blend blazer's are size wise, her clothing seems to run small. I am a US 8 so do you suggest a size 3?

This is the white blazer on theoutnet.


----------



## tonkamama

Suzie said:


> Does anyone know how the Gaynor Tencel and linen-blend blazer's are size wise, her clothing seems to run small. I am a US 8 so do you suggest a size 3?
> 
> This is the white blazer on theoutnet.


Suzie ~ according to outnet suggestion that you should size up...  perhaps refer to the measurement chart and make sure the bust size will fit you.  I do think this jacket should be form fitted (without button up), if you are ok with the open look, then maybe stay with your regular size (IM 2)??  

Are you in US?  If you still not sure which size to get ... Why not ordering both sizes (as outnet is offering free shipping ends tonite)... and return the one that does not fit (you may need to pay the $7.95 return shipping fee).


----------



## Suzie

tonkamama said:


> Suzie ~ according to outnet suggestion that you should size up... perhaps refer to the measurement chart and make sure the bust size will fit you. I do think this jacket should be form fitted (without button up), if you are ok with the open look, then maybe stay with your regular size (IM 2)??
> 
> Are you in US? If you still not sure which size to get ... Why not ordering both sizes (as outnet is offering free shipping ends tonite)... and return the one that does not fit (you may need to pay the $7.95 return shipping fee).


 
Thanks, I am in Australia. I have two IM jackets and they are both a 3, so maybe I should err on the side of caution.


----------



## juneping

Suzie said:


> Does anyone know how the Gaynor Tencel and linen-blend blazer's are size wise, her clothing seems to run small. I am a US 8 so do you suggest a size 3?
> 
> This is the white blazer on theoutnet.





Suzie said:


> Thanks, I am in Australia. I have two IM jackets and they are both a 3, so maybe I should err on the side of caution.



check your IM jackets measurement and check the jacket on the outnet measurement to get a sense. i think the size 3 would fit you. 
IM only got 4 sizes....i always pick the size larger than the smallest and it always work. HTH.


----------



## tonkamama

*Suzie, *then I would say ordering your usual size (IM3).  I am normally wearing IM 1 and I ordered size 1 of the same jacket (takes about a week to get to me).  I am not sure either if I should go up to size 2.  If size 1 too small for me I will return it and pay the shipping for just trying .  

It is a beautiful jacket!!  See how beautiful on Gwyneth Paltrow (looks like she cannot button it up )!!  
** photo credited to http://coolspotters.com...





Suzie said:


> Thanks, I am in Australia. I have two IM jackets and they are both a 3, so maybe I should err on the side of caution.


----------



## Suzie

tonkamama said:


> *Suzie, *then I would say ordering your usual size (IM3). I am normally wearing IM 1 and I ordered size 1 of the same jacket (takes about a week to get to me). I am not sure either if I should go up to size 2. If size 1 too small for me I will return it and pay the shipping for just trying .
> 
> It is a beautiful jacket!! See how beautiful on Gwyneth Paltrow (looks like she cannot button it up )!!
> ** photo credited to http://coolspotters.com...


 Thanks, it is a nice jacket and 50% off, I think you have tipped me over the edge.


----------



## Jayne1

tonkamama said:


> Suzie ~ *according to outnet suggestion that you should size up... * perhaps refer to the measurement chart and make sure the bust size will fit you.  I do think this jacket should be form fitted (without button up), if you are ok with the open look, then maybe stay with your regular size (IM 2)??


If that's true, then why does the Outnet say:


 Runs small to size, *take the next size down *
 Cut for a close fit
Doesn't that mean they should go a size smaller... and not larger?


----------



## tonkamama

*Jayne1 ~* you are right on that!!  I saw the "Runs small to size" and assumed it is smaller that I need to size it up....  or should be the other way??  So is this means... next time I see "Runs large to size" I need to size it up???? I am confused now...  hehe



Jayne1 said:


> If that's true, then why does the Outnet say:
> 
> 
> Runs small to size, *take the next size down *
> Cut for a close fit
> Doesn't that mean they should go a size smaller... and not larger?


----------



## tonkamama

Jayne1 said:


> If that's true, then why does the Outnet say:
> 
> 
> Runs small to size, *take the next size down *
> Cut for a close fit
> Doesn't that mean they should go a size smaller... and not larger?


*I think outnet may have made a typo..*.  cus I found this on the black blazer sizing chat...

Runs small to size, *take the next size up*
Fitted design 

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/113080


----------



## tonkamama

francelamour said:


> View attachment 1579693
> 
> 
> Has anyone of you ladys already tried the Haca jacket?


*francelamour ~* I tried on this jacket when I visited BNY this weekend.

The jacket is really cute and it is not boxy at all when I tried on.  It was very fitted... I may consider buying it.  

FYI..I am normally a size 1 (38) and it runs TTS for me.  I like the shape of the arms which is narrower and not loosely which has been an issue for me in the past with "other" brands b/c of my skinny arms.  I can still move freely.  I prefer to button it up and leave the rest of the jacket open.  It is cropped just sits right on my waist line very flattering from the rear view....  I feel the fit is very close to my Fred jacket.   

I would say...  out of the entire cruse line...  I like this jacket a lot and if I really want to spend $$ on one of her cruse line jacket..  this is it.


----------



## Isabelfan

tonkamama said:
			
		

> francelamour ~ I tried on this jacket when I visited BNY this weekend.
> 
> The jacket is really cute and it is not boxy at all when I tried on.  It was very fitted... I may consider buying it.
> 
> FYI..I am normally a size 1 (38) and it runs TTS for me.  I like the shape of the arms which is narrower and not loosely which has been an issue for me in the past with "other" brands b/c of my skinny arms.  I can still move freely.  I prefer to button it up and leave the rest of the jacket open.  It is cropped just sits right on my waist line very flattering from the rear view....  I feel the fit is very close to my Fred jacket.
> 
> I would say...  out of the entire cruse line...  I like this jacket a lot and if I really want to spend $$ on one of her cruse line jacket..  this is it.



Thanks a lot for your feedback. I am also gravitating towards this jacket. But which color looks best? This one seems most practical. But hard to tell without trying on.


----------



## Suzie

Jayne1 said:


> If that's true, then why does the Outnet say:
> 
> 
> Runs small to size, *take the next size down *
> Cut for a close fit
> Doesn't that mean they should go a size smaller... and not larger?


 
I think they stuffed that up, that is why I asked here.Most of her stuff is smaller than normal. I ordered up one size just to be on the safe side.


----------



## tonkamama

Isabelfan said:


> Thanks a lot for your feedback. I am also gravitating towards this jacket. But which color looks best? This one seems most practical. But hard to tell without trying on.


I think it deepens on your personal sytle.  I prefer the black color as i wear mostly black & grey....  pink looks cute with skirts or dresses, more girly.


----------



## Renske87

Girls, I decided to sell my Lexy jacket. Black isn't my colour :cry:
http://www.ebay.nl/itm/230739182539?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------



## Amsterdam

There is a Jordan for a very good BIN price on ebay right now, size 1.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fabulous-IS...C_Outerwear&hash=item460099c6f4#ht_500wt_1413


----------



## Amsterdam

OMG, it sold for $400! I paid 3x as much for mine..


----------



## mercer

It was gone in the blink of an eye!  someone is a very lucky lady!




Amsterdam said:


> There is a Jordan for a very good BIN price on ebay right now, size 1.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fabulous-IS...C_Outerwear&hash=item460099c6f4#ht_500wt_1413


----------



## juneping

Amsterdam said:


> OMG, it sold for $400! I paid 3x as much for mine..





mercer said:


> It was gone in the blink of an eye!  someone is a very lucky lady!



why it's sold that low??...


----------



## kml2887

Amsterdam said:


> There is a Jordan for a very good BIN price on ebay right now, size 1.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fabulous-IS...C_Outerwear&hash=item460099c6f4#ht_500wt_1413


 
Omg! I wonder if that price was an error??? I would be kicking myself if I were the seller, especially since there have been tons of Jordans recently listed and sold for close to $2000....Regardless, someone got majorly lucky.


----------



## Amsterdam

mercer said:


> It was gone in the blink of an eye!  someone is a very lucky lady!





juneping said:


> why it's sold that low??...





kml2887 said:


> Omg! I wonder if that price was an error??? I would be kicking myself if I were the seller, especially since there have been tons of Jordans recently listed and sold for close to $2000....Regardless, someone got majorly lucky.



The buyer made an offer for $400, the actual BIN was $ 450!  
Indeed a very lucky buyer..:worthy:


----------



## jellylicious

Hopefully the seller won't have remorse letting go of it at such a low price.

Silly question here-do July/Jordan jackets come in 0's? or 1 is the smallest?


----------



## Amsterdam

jellylicious said:


> Hopefully the seller won't have remorse letting go of it at such a low price.
> 
> Silly question here-do July/Jordan jackets come in 0's? or 1 is the smallest?



Both jackets come on 0 as well.


----------



## jellylicious

Thank you! :flower:


----------



## PHENOMENON

tonkamama said:


> *PHENOMENON ~* congrats on your 1st purchase!!  Now we want to see how you style the Fred jacket and Grace dress!!!



Thank you tonkamama! I will try to post some photos soon  

I have bought more since my last post :shame::shame:


----------



## calisnoopy

francelamour said:


> View attachment 1579693
> 
> 
> Has anyone of you ladys already tried the Haca jacket?


 
would love to know too...debating a size 36 or 38 but was mostly worried about

--it being too padded and hard to move around in (for some reason it looks padded to me in the pics LOL)

--the underarms being too restrictive

(I am 5'0 105lbs and usually take size 1 in Isabel Marant like my July jacket was a 1 and fit me perfectly)

*Oh and I was looking for this Haca jacket in BLUE--has anyone seen it besides Matches which seem to be sold out in the size 38?*


----------



## calisnoopy

Oh and has anyone tried the

--Hamil dress

--Hair pant

(in either blue or red print color?)

if you have seen them in both colors, which did you like more and how was sizing?

someone mentioned the Hamil possibly being way too oversized for me (being petite/short) but it looks so cute on in some modeling pics, i was hoping i could pull it off LOL


----------



## chicjean

School is seriously kicking my butt this quarter, and this thread is flying!



Amsterdam said:


> There is a Jordan for a very good BIN price on ebay right now, size 1.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fabulous-IS...C_Outerwear&hash=item460099c6f4#ht_500wt_1413





Amsterdam said:


> OMG, it sold for $400! I paid 3x as much for mine..



Holy cow- I wish I had seen this!


Went to the Barney's in Beverly Hills last weekend, and tried on some IM just for fun. That credit from my Jafney is burning a hole in my pocket! The SA's were TOTALLY mean :/ but they had a fair amount of stuff. Honestly, I'm unimpressed with everything that's out so far, but maybe it's just because it doesn't really fit into my closet. I tried on the Sade in the tan color and LOVE it, but it's way too expensive for me. I also like the Ela dress, but think I may wait for it to get marked down. 

Does anyone know when all those amazing jeans and shorts are supposed to arrive???


----------



## chicjean

Also, I know we've been talking about this one from The Outnet, but what is this called again?

http://www.theoutnet.com/am/product/113080

I'm tempted to get it, but I'm hesitant about the price...


----------



## Tee

chicjean said:


> School is seriously kicking my butt this quarter, and this thread is flying!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy cow- I wish I had seen this!
> 
> 
> Went to the Barney's in Beverly Hills last weekend, and tried on some IM just for fun. That credit from my Jafney is burning a hole in my pocket! The SA's were TOTALLY mean :/ but they had a fair amount of stuff. Honestly, I'm unimpressed with everything that's out so far, but maybe it's just because it doesn't really fit into my closet. I tried on the Sade in the tan color and LOVE it, but it's way too expensive for me. I also like the Ela dress, but think I may wait for it to get marked down.
> 
> Does anyone know when all those amazing jeans and shorts are supposed to arrive???


Wondering the same thing chicjean, Barney's online had some of the jeans for pre-order a couple of weeks ago, but I've noticed they're all gone now...


----------



## Chanel 0407

I ordered this blazer and this must be my return.  I was not impressed with it and don't think its worth $412




chicjean said:


> Also, I know we've been talking about this one from The Outnet, but what is this called again?
> 
> http://www.theoutnet.com/am/product/113080
> 
> I'm tempted to get it, but I'm hesitant about the price...


----------



## tonkamama

chicjean said:


> School is seriously kicking my butt this quarter, and this thread is flying!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy cow- I wish I had seen this!
> 
> 
> Went to the Barney's in Beverly Hills last weekend, and tried on some IM just for fun. That credit from my Jafney is burning a hole in my pocket! The SA's were TOTALLY mean :/ but they had a fair amount of stuff. Honestly, I'm unimpressed with everything that's out so far, but maybe it's just because it doesn't really fit into my closet. I tried on the Sade in the tan color and LOVE it, but it's way too expensive for me. I also like the Ela dress, but think I may wait for it to get marked down.
> 
> Does anyone know when all those amazing jeans and shorts are supposed to arrive???


*chicjean ~* I am with you!!  I am not crazy about the pre-collection & Etoile out there now (except the Haca jacket which I think its cute but little pricy for what it is).  I will just wait for sales....

I am also waiting for the runway collection and I have few pieces that I want to get.  I was told any time from mid Feb ~ end of Mar that's when they slowly bring in the runway collection.


----------



## Jayne1

tonkamama said:


> *chicjean ~* I am with you!!  I am not crazy about the pre-collection & Etoile out there now (except the Haca jacket which I think its cute but little pricy for what it is).  I will just wait for sales....
> 
> I am also waiting for the runway collection and I have few pieces that I want to get.  I was told any time from mid Feb ~ end of Mar that's when they slowly bring in the runway collection.


What do you want from the runway collection?  The big crochet sweaters look so hard to wear and the casual tees and pants look like California Walmart.

It sounds like I'm putting IM down, but actually, I'm looking for something to lust after!   What do you think is a must-have?


----------



## tonkamama

Jayne1 said:


> What do you want from the runway collection?  The big crochet sweaters look so hard to wear and the casual tees and pants look like California Walmart.
> 
> It sounds like I'm putting IM down, but actually, I'm looking for something to lust after!   What do you think is a must-have?




*Jayne1 ~* I am with you too, IMO I think most of her tees and shirts are over priced this season...  even my SA was shacking her head when I was there to try on the Haca jacket...  we thought for the price ($485 Haca) is a much better deal than some of shirts / Tees that are pricing at over $400 and not fancy materials!!  (this is why I am waiting for them to get mark-down ).

As for the Runway, I wanted to get two pairs of pants, one the snake print ($435, a must for me) and one with embroidered prints ($675) and maybe the military jacket ($730) or Idini Jacket ($860).  

I think Weez Embroidered Jacket ($4700) is a MUST, but I am not going to pay that kinda price so I will wait and see if it gets mark down, if not I am ok without it .  

TBH...I will not pay over $1000 for the runway sweaters and I only like the ShepardKnit Poncho ($1170) but again too pricy for me.  I feel most of her shirts & tops (over $400 each!!) are over my budget too.

I am willing to pay regular price on some of her unique jackets cus jackets last longer.  Just hope I can get lucky by the sale time that my sizes still available.


----------



## tonkamama

jellylicious said:


> Thank you! :flower:


*jellylicious ~* are you wearing size 0??


----------



## jellybebe

Not loving any of the new stuff so far either... I was considering a pair of the floral silk pants that I saw on the Barneys website, but when I saw them in person I wasn't impressed with the fabric. 

Got this gorgeous sweater on sale! It's still pretty chilly where I am so I will still get a lot of use out of it!


----------



## tonkamama

jellybebe said:


> Not loving any of the new stuff so far either... I was considering a pair of the floral silk pants that I saw on the Barneys website, but when I saw them in person I wasn't impressed with the fabric.
> 
> Got this gorgeous sweater on sale! It's still pretty chilly where I am so I will still get a lot of use out of it!


*jellybebe ~* I like the sweater... nice & cozy...  and the style is simple classic..


----------



## chicjean

Chanel 0407 said:


> I ordered this blazer and this must be my return.  I was not impressed with it and don't think its worth $412



Hmmm, I think we're about the same build. So, if it didn't work for you, it probably won't work for me. 




tonkamama said:


> *chicjean ~* I am with you!!  I am not crazy about the pre-collection & Etoile out there now (except the Haca jacket which I think its cute but little pricy for what it is).  I will just wait for sales....
> 
> I am also waiting for the runway collection and I have few pieces that I want to get.  I was told any time from mid Feb ~ end of Mar that's when they slowly bring in the runway collection.





tonkamama said:


> *Jayne1 ~* I am with you too, IMO I think most of her tees and shirts are over priced this season...  even my SA was shacking her head when I was there to try on the Haca jacket...  we thought for the price ($485 Haca) is a much better deal than some of shirts / Tees that are pricing at over $400 and not fancy materials!!  (this is why I am waiting for them to get mark-down ).
> 
> As for the Runway, I wanted to get two pairs of pants, one the snake print ($435, a must for me) and one with embroidered prints ($675) and maybe the military jacket ($730) or Idini Jacket ($860).
> 
> I think Weez Embroidered Jacket ($4700) is a MUST, but I am not going to pay that kinda price so I will wait and see if it gets mark down, if not I am ok without it .
> 
> TBH...I will not pay over $1000 for the runway sweaters and I only like the ShepardKnit Poncho ($1170) but again too pricy for me.  I feel most of her shirts & tops (over $400 each!!) are over my budget too.
> 
> I am willing to pay regular price on some of her unique jackets cus jackets last longer.  Just hope I can get lucky by the sale time that my sizes still available.



Thanks Tonka! I'll have to keep my eyes open here soon! I'm with you, I really want the snake pants and the embroidered jeans. Where did you find the prices??? Now I can start saving up...  Totally agree that some of the stuff out right now seems a little over priced.


----------



## chicjean

jellybebe said:


> Not loving any of the new stuff so far either... I was considering a pair of the floral silk pants that I saw on the Barneys website, but when I saw them in person I wasn't impressed with the fabric.
> 
> Got this gorgeous sweater on sale! It's still pretty chilly where I am so I will still get a lot of use out of it!



Love this! Looks soooo cozy!


----------



## Maland

I need some advise as to the sizing of the Dana boots; do they fit tts or do they run a bit small..? Do they stretch a bit in the length? I'm a size 36 in the Dickers and the Monys and a 37 in the Manlys and the Bettys..


----------



## juneping

Maland said:
			
		

> I need some advise as to the sizing of the Dana boots; do they fit tts or do they run a bit small..? Do they stretch a bit in the length? I'm a size 36 in the Dickers and the Monys and a 37 in the Manlys and the Bettys..



Dana runs TTS to me i think. I am 37 and got the 38 which were little too big for me. I had thick insole to hold my feet inside the boots. And I have narrow feet for reference.
my dicker are 37...fit perfectly.
mony i got 37...little big, had to use think insole.

i think there are another 2 ladies got dana...hope they will chime in.


----------



## Maland

juneping said:


> Dana runs TTS to me i think. I am 37 and got the 38 which were little too big for me. I had thick insole to hold my feet inside the boots. And I have narrow feet for reference.
> my dicker are 37...fit perfectly.
> mony i got 37...little big, had to use think insole.
> 
> i think there are another 2 ladies got dana...hope they will chime in.


Hi Juneping
Thanks , sounds as if I should go for a 36 then, as I also have narrow feet.. Are they comfortable or..? Do you by any chance know the original retail price - just to have something to compare the asking price of these..


----------



## juneping

Maland said:


> Hi Juneping
> Thanks , sounds as if I should go for a 36 then, as I also have narrow feet.. Are they comfortable or..? Do you by any chance know the original retail price - just to have something to compare the asking price of these..



they are a little higher than mony and not the most comfy heels but okay. they look so cool though. when i wear them i don't plan on walking all day. i live in NYC so i walk a lot.


----------



## Amsterdam

juneping said:


> they are a little higher than mony and *not the **most comfy heels but okay. they look so cool though*. when i wear them i don't plan on walking all day. i live in NYC so i walk a lot.



, you are so right!
I also think they are TTS, I believe the retail price was around $1250.


----------



## jellylicious

tonkamama said:


> *jellylicious ~* are you wearing size 0??



Tonka-Yes I am a 0. Thanks to you and Juneping, i love the Mendy top on both of you and finally found it in a 0 and returned the 1. It was a bit loose on under the arms for me and around my waist. I'm small 32A and the 0's fit best. As for the July jacket, I'm wondering if i can do size 1 since everyone here seems to think it runs small. I have the Lexy in 0 but the fabric is more forgiving since it is stretchy. Love your thoughts on the spring stuff and couldn't agree more. The pants and jackets are all worthy items but $400 for tees, no way. I do love them but like you will wait for mark downs.


----------



## tb-purselover

Maland said:


> I need some advise as to the sizing of the Dana boots; do they fit tts or do they run a bit small..? Do they stretch a bit in the length? I'm a size 36 in the Dickers and the Monys and a 37 in the Manlys and the Bettys..



ITA with everyone else, TTS. Not the most comfy shoes, but oh, so cooool.


----------



## tonkamama

jellylicious said:


> Tonka-Yes I am a 0. Thanks to you and Juneping, i love the Mendy top on both of you and finally found it in a 0 and returned the 1. It was a bit loose on under the arms for me and around my waist. I'm small 32A and the 0's fit best. *As for the July jacket, I'm wondering if i can do size 1 since everyone here seems to think it runs small*. I have the Lexy in 0 but the fabric is more forgiving since it is stretchy. Love your thoughts on the spring stuff and couldn't agree more. The pants and jackets are all worthy items but $400 for tees, no way. I do love them but like you will wait for mark downs.


*jellylicious ~* for July Jacket... I think you should try size 0...  just pm you .


----------



## tonkamama

chicjean said:


> Where did you find the prices??? Now I can start saving up...


*chicjean ~* my SA shared the SS 2012 look book with me so I know the prices


----------



## Suzie

Hi Ladies,I would appreciate your input.I have long admired the Jordan jacket and have been stalking it on ebay.I have found one on ebay in Size 3, I am a US 8-UK10, do you think that it will be too small for me.
It has a fairly big price tag and no returns so i have to be sure that it will fit, it really is a stunner.


----------



## mercer

I think I know the auction you are talking about!  I'm the same size as you and was wondering the same thing (no worries, it's out of my price range, so I won't bid against you!).  If you get it, do let us know how the fit is!  I know the jacket is suppose to run small, but I tend to lose my head when I love something.  Like I somehow think my DNA will alter because I love something so much.



Suzie said:


> Hi Ladies,I would appreciate your input.I have long admired the Jordan jacket and have been stalking it on ebay.I have found one on ebay in Size 3, I am a US 8-UK10, do you think that it will be too small for me.
> It has a fairly big price tag and no returns so i have to be sure that it will fit, it really is a stunner.


----------



## zzhoneybee

Hi ladies!

You are all looking great!! I am looking forward to the new collection, as well.  I pre-ordered a number of pieces, and I'm anxiously awaiting their arrival.

*Did anyone place a pre-order for the Willow sneakers at Barneys?*  I just called the store and they have been sold out for two weeks, and my order has yet to be fulfilled.


----------



## angelieriv

I recently came across www.isabelmarant-outlet.com
Do you ladies think this is a fake website?


----------



## tonkamama

angelieriv said:


> I recently came across www.isabelmarant-outlet.com
> Do you ladies think this is a fake website?


Fake .... Be careful!


----------



## tonkamama

Suzie said:


> Hi Ladies,I would appreciate your input.I have long admired the Jordan jacket and have been stalking it on ebay.I have found one on ebay in Size 3, I am a US 8-UK10, do you think that it will be too small for me.
> It has a fairly big price tag and no returns so i have to be sure that it will fit, it really is a stunner.


I heard it runs small. but if you are normally wear size 2, then you should be ok with 3 for this jacket.  since no return, suggest to obtain measurements and compare with your current IM jackets.  Most important measurements are shoulders and chest...


----------



## angelieriv

tonkamama said:


> Fake .... Be careful!



good to know! thanks for your help!


----------



## angelastoel

I haven't been here for a while, but now I have a goos reason: to show my Isabel Marant bobby sneakers, they are so comfy!!!


----------



## zzhoneybee

angelastoel said:


> I haven't been here for a while, but now I have a goos reason: to show my Isabel Marant bobby sneakers, they are so comfy!!!





cute cute!  I have them too, and love them! jealous of your sunny background...


----------



## angelastoel

zzhoneybee said:


> cute cute!  I have them too, and love them! jealous of your sunny background...



thanks girl, I am already back in Holland, and it snows here.... I want to go back!!!!


----------



## tonkamama

angelastoel said:


> I haven't been here for a while, but now I have a goos reason: to show my Isabel Marant bobby sneakers, they are so comfy!!!


Wow so cute!  I just bought black leather/suede Bettys, no chance to wear them yet....


----------



## Jayne1

mercer said:


> I think I know the auction you are talking about!  I'm the same size as you and was wondering the same thing (no worries, it's out of my price range, so I won't bid against you!).  If you get it, do let us know how the fit is!  I know the jacket is suppose to run small, but *I tend to lose my head when I love something.  Like I somehow think my DNA will alter because I love something so much.*


So funny - me too.


----------



## tonkamama

Ladies, I have finally found the July jacket on Outnet by calling CS direct.  I had it express to me cus I cannot wait to try it on.  The jacket is in size 1 which fits me TTS.  Now I need to figure out how am I going to wear this baby as often as I wish and not looking like I am a party animal which I am not ....  LOL. I think in reality I will pair it with jeans to tone it down little.  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## hesser

flower71 said:


> it took me some time, sorry...here are a few pics for you amacasa:


love the combinations of colors! the army green and the pop of color from the scarf is perfect.


----------



## mercer

Oh, honey!  You look so pretty!  You know what is so amazing to me?  That every single one of you have really made this jacket _work_.  It seems like a piece that could easily be too over the top, but honestly all of you have made this look so wearable and beautiful.



tonkamama said:


> Ladies, I have finally found the July jacket on Outnet by calling CS direct.  I had it express to me cus I cannot wait to try it on.  The jacket is in size 1 which fits me TTS.  Now I need to figure out how am I going to wear this baby as often as I wish and not looking like I am a party animal which I am not ....  LOL. I think in reality I will pair it with jeans to tone it down little.  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## mercer

Jayne1 said:


> So funny - me too.



So glad I'm not the only one!  Pretty things make me lose me head!


----------



## jellybebe

tonkamama said:


> Ladies, I have finally found the July jacket on Outnet by calling CS direct.  I had it express to me cus I cannot wait to try it on.  The jacket is in size 1 which fits me TTS.  Now I need to figure out how am I going to wear this baby as often as I wish and not looking like I am a party animal which I am not ....  LOL. I think in reality I will pair it with jeans to tone it down little.  Thanks for letting me share.



It's drop dead gorgeous! Lucky girl! Did you get a deal on it too?


----------



## jellylicious

tonkamama said:


> Ladies, I have finally found the July jacket on Outnet by calling CS direct.  I had it express to me cus I cannot wait to try it on.  The jacket is in size 1 which fits me TTS.  Now I need to figure out how am I going to wear this baby as often as I wish and not looking like I am a party animal which I am not ....  LOL. I think in reality I will pair it with jeans to tone it down little.  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> Fits you like a dream! Congrats again-love how you worked the jacket. I don't think it can be too much-def rocker chic!


----------



## Jayne1

tonkamama said:


> Ladies, I have finally found the July jacket on Outnet by calling CS direct.  I had it express to me cus I cannot wait to try it on.  The jacket is in size 1 which fits me TTS.  Now I need to figure out how am I going to wear this baby as often as I wish and not looking like I am a party animal which I am not ....  LOL. I think in reality I will pair it with jeans to tone it down little.  Thanks for letting me share.


This jacket was made for you!!  I like the jeans idea very much.


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> Ladies, I have finally found the July jacket on Outnet by calling CS direct.  I had it express to me cus I cannot wait to try it on.  The jacket is in size 1 which fits me TTS.  Now I need to figure out how am I going to wear this baby as often as I wish and not looking like I am a party animal which I am not ....  LOL. I think in reality I will pair it with jeans to tone it down little.  Thanks for letting me share.



congrats!! it looks amazing on you.


----------



## am2022

Love it tonka !!! Major congrats!!!




tonkamama said:


> Ladies, I have finally found the July jacket on Outnet by calling CS direct.  I had it express to me cus I cannot wait to try it on.  The jacket is in size 1 which fits me TTS.  Now I need to figure out how am I going to wear this baby as often as I wish and not looking like I am a party animal which I am not ....  LOL. I think in reality I will pair it with jeans to tone it down little.  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## tonkamama

*Ladies ~   *

*jellybebe ~* yes I got it @ same deal 65% off ... plus free express shipping .  



mercer said:


> Oh, honey!  You look so pretty!  You know what is so amazing to me?  That every single one of you have really made this jacket _work_.  It seems like a piece that could easily be too over the top, but honestly all of you have made this look so wearable and beautiful.





jellybebe said:


> It's drop dead gorgeous! Lucky girl! *Did you get a deal on it too?*





jellylicious said:


> Fits you like a dream! Congrats again-love how you worked the jacket. I don't think it can be too much-def rocker chic!





Jayne1 said:


> This jacket was made for you!!  I like the jeans idea very much.





juneping said:


> congrats!! it looks amazing on you.





amacasa said:


> Love it tonka !!! Major congrats!!!


----------



## Greentea

tonkamama said:


> Ladies, I have finally found the July jacket on Outnet by calling CS direct.  I had it express to me cus I cannot wait to try it on.  The jacket is in size 1 which fits me TTS.  Now I need to figure out how am I going to wear this baby as often as I wish and not looking like I am a party animal which I am not ....  LOL. I think in reality I will pair it with jeans to tone it down little.  Thanks for letting me share.



You look great in it - such a special piece!


----------



## tb-purselover

I love your Bettys. Cute look!



angelastoel said:


> I haven't been here for a while, but now I have a goos reason: to show my Isabel Marant bobby sneakers, they are so comfy!!!


----------



## tb-purselover

Yes! I knew the July would look awesome on you! Congrats on finding your jacket. It is beautiful on you. 



tonkamama said:


> Ladies, I have finally found the July jacket on Outnet by calling CS direct.  I had it express to me cus I cannot wait to try it on.  The jacket is in size 1 which fits me TTS.  Now I need to figure out how am I going to wear this baby as often as I wish and not looking like I am a party animal which I am not ....  LOL. I think in reality I will pair it with jeans to tone it down little.  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## birkingal

tonkamama said:


> Ladies, I have finally found the July jacket on Outnet by calling CS direct.  I had it express to me cus I cannot wait to try it on.  The jacket is in size 1 which fits me TTS.  Now I need to figure out how am I going to wear this baby as often as I wish and not looking like I am a party animal which I am not ....  LOL. I think in reality I will pair it with jeans to tone it down little.  Thanks for letting me share.



*TONKA*!  *gasp*  The hair, jacket, leggings and gorgeous figure  - you look like a movie star going to a premiere.


----------



## birkingal

Jayne1 said:


> I enlarged them for  you. First is the '1" and 2nd is the "2" ?
> 
> How is it possible they look the same?
> 
> I might like the 2 better - it still looks snug, not boxy or anything.



*Jayne1*, I like the second better. I love how each one of you wear the July jacket in your own way and the result is always stunning.


----------



## birkingal

tonkamama said:


> *Please let me share today's outfit ~ yes the Jafney tank dress (again!) pairing with my new anthracite dickers.  Today's weather was nice and sunny...  after almost a week on/off rains! *




LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE! I love how you put together your outfits. That RO leather jacket - TDF.


----------



## chicjean

angelastoel said:


> I haven't been here for a while, but now I have a goos reason: to show my Isabel Marant bobby sneakers, they are so comfy!!!





tonkamama said:


> Ladies, I have finally found the July jacket on Outnet by calling CS direct.  I had it express to me cus I cannot wait to try it on.  The jacket is in size 1 which fits me TTS.  Now I need to figure out how am I going to wear this baby as often as I wish and not looking like I am a party animal which I am not ....  LOL. I think in reality I will pair it with jeans to tone it down little.  Thanks for letting me share.




You both look fantastic! Love both the sneakers and the July!


----------



## tonkamama

*Thank you ladies for your sweetness!!!*  



Greentea said:


> You look great in it - such a special piece!





tb-purselover said:


> Yes! I knew the July would look awesome on you! Congrats on finding your jacket. It is beautiful on you.





birkingal said:


> *TONKA*!  *gasp*  The hair, jacket, leggings and gorgeous figure  - you look like a movie star going to a premiere.





chicjean said:


> You both look fantastic! Love both the sneakers and the July!


----------



## juliebeau

Hello Ladies 
Has anyone seen this top anywhere other than Metier in SF?
(source: http://metiersf.blogspot.com/2012/01/this-just-in-etoile-by-isabel-marant.html)
I love it, but it's sold out and the NY IM boutique didn't get it. Any ideas? 
TIA!


----------



## jellylicious

I was also looking at that top and wondering where else carries it besides Metier. Do you know how much?


----------



## juliebeau

I don't know, but the dress version is $355 on NAP


----------



## Amsterdam

jellylicious said:


> I was also looking at that top and wondering where else carries it besides Metier. Do you know how much?



I only found the short sleeved version, it's called 'Emi'.
The price is 175 (the dress is called 'Ela' and is 189)


----------



## flower71

tonkamama said:


> Ladies, I have finally found the July jacket on Outnet by calling CS direct.  I had it express to me cus I cannot wait to try it on.  The jacket is in size 1 which fits me TTS.  Now I need to figure out how am I going to wear this baby as often as I wish and not looking like I am a party animal which I am not ....  LOL. I think in reality I will pair it with jeans to tone it down little.  Thanks for letting me share.


looking hot as usual tonka! I agree, you must wear neutrals to tone the whole look down and you pull it off soo well, well done gorgeous!


----------



## juneping

I went to IM store in HK today and they had some nice stuff. The sale was still going on and I got the feeling that more IM fans in NY than HK. 
They cropped jeans still not in yet and I recalled someone said the price went up and she's right. The cropped pants seems bit more expensive in HK. 
I didn't buy anything since I already set on the pants.


----------



## flower71

I am freezing so much around here that I just can't get myself to mod pics!
I just grabbed a pair of taupe suede bettys, they size big IMO (I got a French 39 and I am a 40)! Mod pics soon, promise!


----------



## Jayne1

Other than the few tee's I bought -- I am not getting a thing and nothing appeals to me.  I haven't seen very many great modeling pictures either which means others feel the same way.

Hoping Spring arrives soon and there is something cute that tempts me.


----------



## angelastoel

here finally a outfit with my holy grail skirt. One of the few IM items I overpaid on....


----------



## Greentea

angelastoel said:


> here finally a outfit with my holy grail skirt. One of the few IM items I overpaid on....



Stunning! Sometimes, you just have to do it! Just wear it a lot so cost-per-wear will be low!


----------



## Chanel 0407

Does anyone know where I would be able to find the Rosalie lace tank? I saw it on NAP last night, but didn't get it.


----------



## jellybebe

angelastoel said:


> here finally a outfit with my holy grail skirt. One of the few IM items I overpaid on....



Ooh OT but which Bal are you carrying? I love it and have never been able to find the perfect Bal for me.


----------



## birkingal

angelastoel said:


> here finally a outfit with my holy grail skirt. One of the few IM items I overpaid on....



Angelastoel, you wear it so well so the price is completely justified


----------



## Jayne1

angelastoel said:


> here finally a outfit with my holy grail skirt. One of the few IM items I overpaid on....


Perfect for you!


----------



## Brigitte031

Chanel 0407 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know where I would be able to find the Rosalie lace tank? I saw it on NAP last night, but didn't get it.



I got mine from Matches!  Though I got the white one, think NAP had the black one.


----------



## am2022

love the skirt angela....
im like you... can't get over my Dilip skirt...   im the laziest when im with the kids as i have to be dressed in 5 minutes before they start acting up!!!

the dilip works the best during vacation... put it on. and you are done!!!


----------



## am2022

here is my trustworthy dilip!!!! always goes first in the suitcase!  This was my post holiday conference... all the holiday food and spirits ..yes fun .. but added the dreaded 8 lbs.. lol


----------



## Chanel 0407

Did you take your normal size?  I have been taking a 2 which now it looks like they changed their sizing.  



Brigitte031 said:


> I got mine from Matches!  Though I got the white one, think NAP had the black one.


----------



## mercer

So pretty!!



angelastoel said:


> here finally a outfit with my holy grail skirt. One of the few IM items I overpaid on....


----------



## Brigitte031

Chanel 0407 said:
			
		

> Did you take your normal size?  I have been taking a 2 which now it looks like they changed their sizing.



Yeah I got my usual IM size and it does fit a little bit more snug than I'd like but then again it is in the shape of a tank top so it makes sense.


----------



## Jaded81

Beautiful!




angelastoel said:


> here finally a outfit with my holy grail skirt. One of the few IM items I overpaid on....


----------



## Jaded81

Perfection! Big congrats!!!




tonkamama said:


> Ladies, I have finally found the July jacket on Outnet by calling CS direct.  I had it express to me cus I cannot wait to try it on.  The jacket is in size 1 which fits me TTS.  Now I need to figure out how am I going to wear this baby as often as I wish and not looking like I am a party animal which I am not ....  LOL. I think in reality I will pair it with jeans to tone it down little.  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Jaded81

I can't see the pic? 



amacasa said:


> here is my trustworthy dilip!!!! always goes first in the suitcase!  This was my post holiday conference... all the holiday food and spirits ..yes fun .. but added the dreaded 8 lbs.. lol


----------



## Jaded81

Been eyeing these recently! 

Are these actually the Bettys or Bobbys?

Also how is the sizing like? I am 39 in Gwens and Dana/Bardu boots





angelastoel said:


> I haven't been here for a while, but now I have a goos reason: to show my Isabel Marant bobby sneakers, they are so comfy!!!


----------



## angelastoel

Jaded81 said:


> Been eyeing these recently!
> 
> Are these actually the Bettys or Bobbys?
> 
> Also how is the sizing like? I am 39 in Gwens and Dana/Bardu boots



thanks girl! They fit the same as the dana, I have both in 37


----------



## angelastoel

jellybebe said:


> Ooh OT but which Bal are you carrying? I love it and have never been able to find the perfect Bal for me.



this is the GSH Argent city!


----------



## deango

*Etoile Fall 2012 Previews*








*Limited Isabel Marant Watch*


----------



## am2022

sorry jaded.. and IM ladies.. haven't been posting pics and now im not so good at it!!!
lets try again!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Jaded81 said:


> I can't see the pic?


----------



## am2022

deango said:


> *Etoile Fall 2012 Previews*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Limited Isabel Marant Watch*


 We havent even been done with spring.. now fall collection is here...


----------



## mercer

amacasa said:


> We havent even been done with spring.. now fall collection is here...


 
  It's so fun to look ahead!  Does anyone know when the IM fall runway show will be?


----------



## mercer

What a beautiful couple!  Such a cute outfit, too!



amacasa said:


> sorry jaded.. and IM ladies.. haven't been posting pics and now im not so good at it!!!
> lets try again!


----------



## tonkamama

Jaded81 said:


> Been eyeing these recently!
> 
> Are these actually the Bettys or Bobbys?
> 
> Also how is the sizing like? I am 39 in Gwens and Dana/Bardu boots


*Jaded81 ~* as far as I know...  Bettys are combo of leather/suede and Bobbys are all suede.


----------



## zzhoneybee

amacasa said:


> sorry jaded.. and IM ladies.. haven't been posting pics and now im not so good at it!!!
> lets try again!




Love this, amacasa!  We miss you!


----------



## tonkamama

amacasa said:


> sorry jaded.. and IM ladies.. haven't been posting pics and now im not so good at it!!!
> lets try again!


You look just as amazing as always!!!


----------



## Jayne1

amacasa said:


> sorry jaded.. and IM ladies.. haven't been posting pics and now im not so good at it!!!
> lets try again!


Lovely!! I wish I could wear that!


----------



## Jayne1

deango said:


> *Etoile Fall 2012 Previews*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Limited Isabel Marant Watch*


What do we think of the watch? (Looks like those old Bulovas, if you ask me... )

Unless it's hugely over-sized, then maybe it might be cool.


----------



## tonkamama

Ladies, hope you don't mind I am sharing two more July mod pictures.  The one on the left was the outfit I put together for my lunch meeting (yes I did take off the tag before leaving the house ..).  The one on the right pairing with my Balmain jeans just for fun.  Thanks for letting me share..


----------



## chicjean

angelastoel said:


> here finally a outfit with my holy grail skirt. One of the few IM items I overpaid on....



Love it! Totally worth whatever you paid for it- it looks fantastic on you!




amacasa said:


> sorry jaded.. and IM ladies.. haven't been posting pics and now im not so good at it!!!
> lets try again!



You look awesome!




deango said:


> *Etoile Fall 2012 Previews*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Limited Isabel Marant Watch*



Soooo excited! I can't wait to see what she shows at NYFW!


----------



## chicjean

tonkamama said:


> Ladies, hope you don't mind I am sharing two more July mod pictures.  The one on the left was the outfit I put together for my lunch meeting (yes I did take off the tag before leaving the house ..).  The one on the right pairing with my Balmain jeans just for fun.  Thanks for letting me share..



Love both of these pairings! Are those Balmain's rust colored? So gorgeous!


----------



## am2022

thanks dear mercer!!!  you are right.. we need to know ahead of time what's coming out this fall.... better be prepared !!!



mercer said:


> What a beautiful couple!  Such a cute outfit, too!


----------



## am2022

aaaww thanks zz.... have you applied for residency yet?  good luck !!!
sister is flying  in march to take her CSA in L.A. 
you have to post some mod pics.. 



zzhoneybee said:


> Love this, amacasa!  We miss you!


----------



## am2022

thanks Jayne!!!
of course you can......
i have my short marant skirts all in a big zip lock ready to pack when i go somewhere sunny...! can't really wear skirts where i am...strictly for vaca only!!!
there's a dilip skirt on the bay right now, size 1~~~



Jayne1 said:


> Lovely!! I wish I could wear that!


----------



## am2022

thanks tonka... 
love the new mod pics as well!!!



tonkamama said:


> You look just as amazing as always!!!


----------



## am2022

thanks again chicjean!!! 



chicjean said:


> Love it! Totally worth whatever you paid for it- it looks fantastic on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo excited! I can't wait to see what she shows at NYFW!


----------



## zzhoneybee

**LADIES**

I want to warn you about a sketchy eBay seller, who used to go by vach22450, and has now changed her name to stylistrecon.  She has two pairs of Willows/Bekkets for sale at this time.  The authenticity of her items is questionable.  When I asked her about where she purchased one of the pairs of shoes she had for sale (Willows in anthracite/bordeaux), she said Net-a-porter... and Net-a-porter never even stocked that colorway.  I made the mistake of sending her payment for a pair prior to really doing my research, and I have now opened a claim in order to get my money back.  (Of course, she has not responded to my messages requesting a refund.)

Just wanted to keep anyone else from making the same mistake!


----------



## am2022

oh no.. hope you get your money back...
thanks for the heads up!



zzhoneybee said:


> **LADIES**
> 
> I want to warn you about a sketchy eBay seller, who used to go by vach22450, and has now changed her name to stylistrecon.  She has two pairs of Willows/Bekkets for sale at this time.  The authenticity of her items is questionable.  When I asked her about where she purchased one of the pairs of shoes she had for sale (Willows in anthracite/bordeaux), she said Net-a-porter... and Net-a-porter never even stocked that colorway.  I made the mistake of sending her payment for a pair prior to really doing my research, and I have now opened a claim in order to get my money back.  (Of course, she has not responded to my messages requesting a refund.)
> 
> Just wanted to keep anyone else from making the same mistake!


----------



## zzhoneybee

amacasa said:


> oh no.. hope you get your money back...
> thanks for the heads up!



Thank you!  I'm not worried about it, after talking to a Paypal rep today.   It was my own fault; I was blinded by my own desperation for the shoes... I had placed a pre-order at Barneys, and of course, the order was never fulfilled, haha.  

All reason and values go out the window when it comes to her stuff!!


----------



## am2022

what size willows and what colorway did you need? 





zzhoneybee said:


> Thank you!  I'm not worried about it, after talking to a Paypal rep today.   It was my own fault; I was blinded by my own desperation for the shoes... I had placed a pre-order at Barneys, and of course, the order was never fulfilled, haha.
> 
> All reason and values go out the window when it comes to her stuff!!


----------



## zzhoneybee

amacasa said:


> what size willows and what colorway did you need?



Size 39 in the anthracite/bordeaux.  If anyone has any intel, please do share!

Thank you!!

Tonka- you look amazing with your July, btw!


----------



## chicjean

zzhoneybee said:


> **LADIES**
> 
> I want to warn you about a sketchy eBay seller, who used to go by vach22450, and has now changed her name to stylistrecon.  She has two pairs of Willows/Bekkets for sale at this time.  The authenticity of her items is questionable.  When I asked her about where she purchased one of the pairs of shoes she had for sale (Willows in anthracite/bordeaux), she said Net-a-porter... and Net-a-porter never even stocked that colorway.  I made the mistake of sending her payment for a pair prior to really doing my research, and I have now opened a claim in order to get my money back.  (Of course, she has not responded to my messages requesting a refund.)
> 
> Just wanted to keep anyone else from making the same mistake!



Eek! Hopefully it all works out!


----------



## chicjean

Eva Mendes in IM...


----------



## juneping

*honeybee* - hope you'll get your money back soon.

*ama* - you look great!!

*tonka *- i love both parings!!

i actually liked the f/w 2012 better....geezzz still waiting for the cropped jeans coming out...


----------



## anitol

^^tonkamama

LOVE that jacket and your CDC belt!!
Can I ask you who you paid for the belt because I'm thinking about getting one when I go to Berlin this May?


----------



## tb-purselover

I love it Tonka! Both ways look good. I love the belt and especially love your Balmain jeans. 



tonkamama said:


> Ladies, hope you don't mind I am sharing two more July mod pictures.  The one on the left was the outfit I put together for my lunch meeting (yes I did take off the tag before leaving the house ..).  The one on the right pairing with my Balmain jeans just for fun.  Thanks for letting me share..


----------



## tb-purselover

Ama, looking good in Dilip! You are such a pretty woman. Cute couple too.





amacasa said:


> sorry jaded.. and IM ladies.. haven't been posting pics and now im not so good at it!!!
> lets try again!


----------



## tb-purselover

Ack, I hope you get it sorted out. That's horrible, I'm sorry this happened to you. Makes me sick in my stomach. I'm sure if PP doesn't make things right your cc will. Keep us updated.




zzhoneybee said:


> **LADIES**
> 
> I want to warn you about a sketchy eBay seller, who used to go by vach22450, and has now changed her name to stylistrecon.  She has two pairs of Willows/Bekkets for sale at this time.  The authenticity of her items is questionable.  When I asked her about where she purchased one of the pairs of shoes she had for sale (Willows in anthracite/bordeaux), she said Net-a-porter... and Net-a-porter never even stocked that colorway.  I made the mistake of sending her payment for a pair prior to really doing my research, and I have now opened a claim in order to get my money back.  (Of course, she has not responded to my messages requesting a refund.)
> 
> Just wanted to keep anyone else from making the same mistake!


----------



## bgmommy

zzhoneybee said:


> **LADIES**
> 
> I want to warn you about a sketchy eBay seller, who used to go by vach22450, and has now changed her name to stylistrecon.  She has two pairs of Willows/Bekkets for sale at this time.  The authenticity of her items is questionable.  When I asked her about where she purchased one of the pairs of shoes she had for sale (Willows in anthracite/bordeaux), she said Net-a-porter... and Net-a-porter never even stocked that colorway.  I made the mistake of sending her payment for a pair prior to really doing my research, and I have now opened a claim in order to get my money back.  (Of course, she has not responded to my messages requesting a refund.)
> 
> Just wanted to keep anyone else from making the same mistake!


OH NO!!!!!  Can you stop payment?  Have you seen my friend's blog: findmeamuse.com ?  Your seller used her pics and she tried repeatedly to have them pulled!  How frustrating!  I once got "taken" on ebay and I will NEVER forget it!  Were you the same tPFer that ordered from Barneys and they cancelled?  There were willows up yesterday morning and I ordered, but I am hoping they do not cancel   Please keep us posted!


----------



## tonkamama

*Thank you ladies  *!!
*
chicjean ~* not sure the name for the color, but yes indeed the red is more of a brick red color and black striped .  

*juneping ~* how's your HK trip so far?  I am sure weather should be perfect over there ... oh I miss all the great tasting food over there (I must admit that I love and enjoy eating) !!  

*zzhoneybee ~* hope you can get your $$ back from PP. Do you like the Blue / Black and Burgundy color were available on NAP?  They were sold out within few hours but you can call NAP customer service has one on hold for you in case someone returns them.  I just returned mine (size 38) cus I prefer them in all black.  GL.  

*anitol ~* I got the CDC belt set in US so I guess I paid more.  I paid $790 plus local sales tax for both the leather belt & buckle.   




chicjean said:


> Love both of these pairings! Are those Balmain's rust colored? So gorgeous!





amacasa said:


> thanks tonka...
> love the new mod pics as well!!!





zzhoneybee said:


> Size 39 in the anthracite/bordeaux.  If anyone has any intel, please do share!
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> Tonka- you look amazing with your July, btw!





juneping said:


> *honeybee* - hope you'll get your money back soon.
> 
> *ama* - you look great!!
> 
> *tonka *- i love both parings!!
> 
> i actually liked the f/w 2012 better....geezzz still waiting for the cropped jeans coming out...





anitol said:


> ^^tonkamama
> 
> LOVE that jacket and your CDC belt!!
> Can I ask you who you paid for the belt because I'm thinking about getting one when I go to Berlin this May?





tb-purselover said:


> I love it Tonka! Both ways look good. I love the belt and especially love your Balmain jeans.


----------



## jellylicious

amacasa & angela-Love the skirts on you ladies! I don't know if i could pull it off. 

tonka-you know my sentiments on that jacket! love your pairings. were the lunch ladies oohing and aahing over it? i bet they were!


----------



## bgmommy

tonkamama said:


> Ladies, hope you don't mind I am sharing two more July mod pictures.  The one on the left was the outfit I put together for my lunch meeting (yes I did take off the tag before leaving the house ..).  The one on the right pairing with my Balmain jeans just for fun.  Thanks for letting me share..



LOVE your outfits...but WANT your Hermes belt - gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## flower71

amacasa said:
			
		

> sorry jaded.. and IM ladies.. haven't been posting pics and now im not so good at it!!!
> lets try again!



You really are à beautiful couple and i miss you ! Hugs to you...i am trying to behave so not so much on tpf!


----------



## mandicakes

Hi zzhoneybee,

*DODGY EBAY SELLER WITH FAKE ISABEL MARANT*

I just wanted to send you a message as I'm really annoyed to see this happen to you. That particular seller has been ripping off blog photo's including mine!  I have been on an on-going basis getting her listings removed that use my photo's and complaining to ebay constantly as she just rips all blog photo's off and never takes photo's of the actual item.  

I did a blog post on her after the on-going issues as some of my blog photo's were used and people were thinking the seller was me which has driven me absolutely crazy!  Needless to say, I'm at eBay constantly trying to get her kicked off.  Here is the link to the blog post
*http://www.findmeamuse.com/2012/02/beware-of-sellers-on-ebay-that-dont.html*

I was wondering if you would mind contacting me personally through email at findmeamuse@gmail.com to write a statement about her selling you a fake product as I'm gathering information to try to get her removed. By the sounds of the colour of the sneakers you described, they are my photo's!  I've been getting all the listings removed that use my photo's as that is all ebay will allow me to do, but some items sell immediately and it takes ebay sometimes a day to remove them.  

Another lady I know also asked the seller if the photo's were her own and she said yes. They were my blog photo's! Grr  :censor:

Needless to say, any help I can give to to you to support your claim against the seller and to get your money back I will happily do. She needs to be stopped for good!



zzhoneybee said:


> **LADIES**
> 
> I want to warn you about a sketchy eBay seller, who used to go by vach22450, and has now changed her name to stylistrecon.  She has two pairs of Willows/Bekkets for sale at this time.  The authenticity of her items is questionable.  When I asked her about where she purchased one of the pairs of shoes she had for sale (Willows in anthracite/bordeaux), she said Net-a-porter... and Net-a-porter never even stocked that colorway.  I made the mistake of sending her payment for a pair prior to really doing my research, and I have now opened a claim in order to get my money back.  (Of course, she has not responded to my messages requesting a refund.)
> 
> Just wanted to keep anyone else from making the same mistake!


----------



## tonkamama

*flower71 & Jaded81 ~ *Thank you dear & how can I missed your posts!!   



Jaded81 said:


> Perfection! Big congrats!!!





flower71 said:


> looking hot as usual tonka! I agree, you must wear neutrals to tone the whole look down and you pull it off soo well, well done gorgeous!


----------



## tonkamama

*jellylicious & bgmommy *~ thank you yes my friends were amazed the uniqueness of the jacket.  I was worry a bit the feathers might getting too much attention but luckily my long hairs sort of blend in  ... LOL.  



jellylicious said:


> tonka-you know my sentiments on that jacket! love your pairings. were the lunch ladies oohing and aahing over it? i bet they were!





bgmommy said:


> LOVE your outfits...but WANT your Hermes belt - gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## chicjean

Ok, since we've been talking about all these crazy eBay sellers... has anyone purchased from *onepinkmarket*?

She seems to have good feedback, and sells a bit of IM. She has that Jafney dress that fell apart on my from Barney's that I'm still obsessed with... I'm hoping that I just got a bad one because I love it SO much.


----------



## tonkamama

*Spy pictures ~ Fall 2012!!  Me like them!!!  

Photos credited mynakedstyle*


----------



## juneping

mandicakes said:


> Hi zzhoneybee,
> 
> *DODGY EBAY SELLER WITH FAKE ISABEL MARANT*
> 
> I just wanted to send you a message as I'm really annoyed to see this happen to you. That particular seller has been ripping off blog photo's including mine!  I have been on an on-going basis getting her listings removed that use my photo's and complaining to ebay constantly as she just rips all blog photo's off and never takes photo's of the actual item.
> 
> I did a blog post on her after the on-going issues as some of my blog photo's were used and people were thinking the seller was me which has driven me absolutely crazy!  Needless to say, I'm at eBay constantly trying to get her kicked off.  Here is the link to the blog post
> *http://www.findmeamuse.com/2012/02/beware-of-sellers-on-ebay-that-dont.html*
> 
> I was wondering if you would mind contacting me personally through email at findmeamuse@gmail.com to write a statement about her selling you a fake product as I'm gathering information to try to get her removed. By the sounds of the colour of the sneakers you described, they are my photo's!  I've been getting all the listings removed that use my photo's as that is all ebay will allow me to do, but some items sell immediately and it takes ebay sometimes a day to remove them.
> 
> Another lady I know also asked the seller if the photo's were her own and she said yes. They were my blog photo's! Grr  :censor:
> 
> Needless to say, any help I can give to to you to support your claim against the seller and to get your money back I will happily do. She needs to be stopped for good!



gosh...some people just have no shame. i am so sorry about what happened....buying from ebay is always bit risky but there are some good deals and just hard to let it pass.


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> *Spy pictures ~ Fall 2012!!  Me like them!!!
> 
> Photos credited mynakedstyle*



looking at the spy photos....you know one thing really made me feel good is the IM design has been very consistent that the new boots look very similar to Mony...so whatever we bought last season can be seamlessly transformed to the new season.
i thought Ms Marant is very brilliant and deeply knows a woman's closet.


----------



## flower71

juneping said:


> looking at the spy photos....you know one thing really made me feel good is the IM design has been very consistent that the new boots look very similar to Mony...*so whatever we bought last season can be seamlessly transformed to the new season.*
> i thought Ms Marant is very brilliant and deeply knows a woman's closet.


You took those words right out of my mouth! I may be just getting very few items since I have quite a lot from the other seasons and they just can be worn over and over again, over the years...Thank you IM! It's boheme classic chic, I guess? BTW, love your blog


----------



## Perfect Day

Kelly Bensimon in IM fur

8.2.12 NYC


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> looking at the spy photos....you know one thing really made me feel good is the IM design has been very consistent that the new boots look very similar to Mony...so whatever we bought last season can be seamlessly transformed to the new season.
> i thought Ms Marant is very brilliant and deeply knows a woman's closet.


Totally agree... I can pair her jackets from seasons ago with new pieces and create different look.  I think her boots are going to be an icon which will come up each season with different colors (kinda like Chanel classic bags).... I want a pair of her new Monys and leather version of Dickers!


----------



## tonkamama

chicjean said:


> Ok, since we've been talking about all these crazy eBay sellers... has anyone purchased from *onepinkmarket*?
> 
> She seems to have good feedback, and sells a bit of IM. She has that Jafney dress that fell apart on my from Barney's that I'm still obsessed with... I'm hoping that I just got a bad one because I love it SO much.


I had no problem with my jafney, your must be a defective item from the factory, if you can find another one you should not have any issue with it.


----------



## Jayne1

Speaking of consistency -- I see more itchy, probably unlined, tweedy jackets (and I can't wait to try them on.)


----------



## Jayne1

This seller (and her other eBay id, as she uses two seller accounts) should go down as the seller of fake goods with the most audacity.

When I sell an item of clothing, I take so many pictures, so the buyer can see every detail, inside and out.

Look what she does:

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/BLACK-DRESS-...820?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3371c043fc


----------



## jellylicious

I'm going to get me some mony's!!!  thanks for the spy pixs! Excited to see the runway!


----------



## jellylicious

Jayne1 said:
			
		

> Speaking of consistency -- I see more itchy, probably unlined, tweedy jackets (and I can't wait to try them on.)



Haha I just fell over laughing.


----------



## kml2887

tonkamama said:


> *Spy pictures ~ Fall 2012!! Me like them!!!  *
> 
> *Photos credited mynakedstyle*


 
  Loving the spy pics.  The fall collection looks promising...I'm sort of relieved that nothing from the spring caught my eye, that way I can do some damage come fall!



Jayne1 said:


> This seller (and her other eBay id, as she uses two seller accounts) should go down as the seller of fake goods with the most audacity.
> 
> When I sell an item of clothing, I take so many pictures, so the buyer can see every detail, inside and out.
> 
> Look what she does:
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/BLACK-DRESS-very-nice-batwing-slvd-VERY-ROCK-brand-Isabel-Marant-sz-2-/220951757820?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3371c043fc


 
 I've noticed some of this sellers listings...she had a Fred jacket recently that looked authentic, but who knows, very suspicious.  What is her other id, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## zzhoneybee

chicjean said:


> Ok, since we've been talking about all these crazy eBay sellers... has anyone purchased from *onepinkmarket*?
> 
> She seems to have good feedback, and sells a bit of IM. She has that Jafney dress that fell apart on my from Barney's that I'm still obsessed with... I'm hoping that I just got a bad one because I love it SO much.





Hi Chicjean!

I recently purchased a Chambray IM shirt that she had for sale.  It arrived quickly, is authentic, and was exactly as described, albeit a bit wrinkled


----------



## zzhoneybee

Jayne1 said:


> This seller (and her other eBay id, as she uses two seller accounts) should go down as the seller of fake goods with the most audacity.
> 
> When I sell an item of clothing, I take so many pictures, so the buyer can see every detail, inside and out.
> 
> Look what she does:
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/BLACK-DRESS-...820?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3371c043fc




I agree, ridiculous!  Do people have no integrity?


----------



## Jayne1

kml2887 said:


> I've noticed some of this sellers listings...she had a Fred jacket recently that looked authentic, but who knows, very suspicious.  What is her other id, if you don't mind me asking?


It starts with a "C" - but I can't remember .  It's very easy to spot though since she has the exact same descriptions of the item she is selling, which means only a few words per line, very large type and no measurements or detailed description.

If it's authentic, she posts a  picture of the label, if it's not authentic, she does not post a picture of the label, or she posts one from very far away.  And even is she states the item is "Etoile" it has a black IM label.

Always the same...


----------



## chicjean

tonkamama said:


> I had no problem with my jafney, your must be a defective item from the factory, if you can find another one you should not have any issue with it.



I think it was just a bad one. I'm hoping this one I found will hold up, because I love it so much. 




zzhoneybee said:


> Hi Chicjean!
> 
> I recently purchased a Chambray IM shirt that she had for sale.  It arrived quickly, is authentic, and was exactly as described, albeit a bit wrinkled



Yay! Thank you!!!! That makes me feel really good about purchasing from her.


----------



## chicjean

Also, totally scored at the Barny's Sample Sale in LA this morning... 

Demet button down, originally $420 marked down to $55  That's all I picked up, since I'm trying to be better about spending, but there were a handful of other IM things that got scooped up by other people VERY quickly. 

I'll post mods when I can!


----------



## Amsterdam

Wow, I'm jealous! Congrats on your purchase! I love the Demet.
Can't wait to see mod pics. 

I just got the Malibu top for 80% off and the Aniela boots for 50% during the last days of the sales, but this is nothing compared to your bargain!



chicjean said:


> Also, totally scored at the Barny's Sample Sale in LA this morning...
> 
> Demet button down, originally $420 marked down to $55  That's all I picked up, since I'm trying to be better about spending, but there were a handful of other IM things that got scooped up by other people VERY quickly.
> 
> I'll post mods when I can!


----------



## tb-purselover

Awesome chicjean! You got an amazing deal. Please post pics!

I wish I lived in LA so I can take advantage of these sample sales too! What else was there before it got scooped up?



chicjean said:


> Also, totally scored at the Barny's Sample Sale in LA this morning...
> 
> Demet button down, originally $420 marked down to $55  That's all I picked up, since I'm trying to be better about spending, but there were a handful of other IM things that got scooped up by other people VERY quickly.
> 
> I'll post mods when I can!


----------



## tb-purselover

You got some good deals too! Please post pics of your Malibu, what color did you get? Love to see how you wear both the Malibu and the Aneila boots.



Amsterdam said:


> I just got the Malibu top for 80% off and the Aniela boots for 50% during the last days of the sales, but this is nothing compared to your bargain!


----------



## Isabelfan

chicjean said:
			
		

> Also, totally scored at the Barny's Sample Sale in LA this morning...
> 
> Demet button down, originally $420 marked down to $55  That's all I picked up, since I'm trying to be better about spending, but there were a handful of other IM things that got scooped up by other people VERY quickly.
> 
> I'll post mods when I can!



Wow how I wish I am there!


----------



## Amsterdam

Thanks! I got the Malibu in cream.



tb-purselover said:


> You got some good deals too! Please post pics of your Malibu, what color did you get? Love to see how you wear both the Malibu and the Aneila boots.


----------



## jellylicious

Amsterdam said:


> Thanks! I got the Malibu in cream.



Ooh--love the malibu in cream. Post mod pix please! Bet it looks great on ya!


----------



## mercer

juneping said:


> looking at the spy photos....you know one thing really made me feel good is the IM design has been very consistent that the new boots look very similar to Mony...so whatever we bought last season can be seamlessly transformed to the new season.
> i thought Ms Marant is very brilliant and deeply knows a woman's closet.



I so agree with this!  There is a cohesiveness to her work that makes it so easy to build a wardrobe! I used to buy a lot of Marc Jacobs but every season there was a huge shift in style (Naughty Secretary! 1960's Couregges! Tattered princess!) that made my head spin.  While everything was distinctly Marc Jacobs (and beautiful!) there was not a lot of flow and my closet started to look schizophrenic.  Marant is so effortless. Love. Her.


----------



## chicjean

Amsterdam said:


> Wow, I'm jealous! Congrats on your purchase! I love the Demet.
> Can't wait to see mod pics.
> 
> I just got the Malibu top for 80% off and the Aniela boots for 50% during the last days of the sales, but this is nothing compared to your bargain!



Thanks! I'll try and take some mods tomorrow- I'm in cleaning mode today since I got back from the sale and don't really want to put it on while I'm feeling grungy 




tb-purselover said:


> Awesome chicjean! You got an amazing deal. Please post pics!
> 
> I wish I lived in LA so I can take advantage of these sample sales too! What else was there before it got scooped up?



I don't remember the exact names of things, but I spotted one white navajo skirt, a plaid Vicky shirt, the white t-shirt that's gathered on one side with the navajo print, and probably three flowy printed tops from Spring 11. All in the hands of various other people. I also saw a pair of the maroon Gatsy heels, but they were a size 5. I was tempted to bring home an awesome Proenza Schouler skirt, but I passed since it seemed impractical for my lifestyle.


----------



## chicjean

mercer said:


> I so agree with this!  There is a cohesiveness to her work that makes it so easy to build a wardrobe! I used to buy a lot of Marc Jacobs but every season there was a huge shift in style (Naughty Secretary! 1960's Couregges! Tattered princess!) that made my head spin.  While everything was distinctly Marc Jacobs (and beautiful!) there was not a lot of flow and my closet started to look schizophrenic.  Marant is so effortless. Love. Her.



Totally agree with this. Anxiously awaiting the fall show to see what else we can all look forward to!


----------



## tonkamama

chicjean said:


> Also, totally scored at the Barny's Sample Sale in LA this morning...
> 
> Demet button down, originally $420 marked down to $55  That's all I picked up, since I'm trying to be better about spending, but there were a handful of other IM things that got scooped up by other people VERY quickly.
> 
> I'll post mods when I can!


Lucky girl! I wish we have that type sale here in SF!  Pls post mod pic.


----------



## tonkamama

Jayne1 said:


> Speaking of consistency -- I see more itchy, probably unlined, tweedy jackets (and I can't wait to try them on.)


 Me too cannot wait to try those jackets!!  Aren't we just crazy or under some sort of Marant spell !!  

BTW..I am not crazy about her watch line, I think she should stick with what she did the best.


----------



## tonkamama

tb-purselover said:


> Awesome chicjean! You got an amazing deal. Please post pics!
> 
> I wish I lived in LA so I can take advantage of these sample sales too! What else was there before it got scooped up?


*tb-purselover ~* oh yeah...  sometimes I really hope I live in LA!!  They have so much more FAB shops and boutiques there ...


----------



## calisnoopy

*Hope everyone is having a happy weekend!!!  Just wanted to post some random action shots this past week while shopping with the BF and also going out to eat *

Silver Fox Fur Vest, Gucci Black Leather Jacket with Gold accents, Dolce & Gabbana Blue Leopard Cashmere Silk Cardigan, Isabel Marant Olden Grey Trousers


----------



## am2022

looking cute.... my eldest DD would love your MM shirt!!!




calisnoopy said:


> *Hope everyone is having a happy weekend!!!  Just wanted to post some random action shots this past week while shopping with the BF and also going out to eat *
> 
> Silver Fox Fur Vest, Gucci Black Leather Jacket with Gold accents, Dolce & Gabbana Blue Leopard Cashmere Silk Cardigan, Isabel Marant Olden Grey Trousers
> 
> View attachment 1598264
> 
> 
> View attachment 1598265
> 
> 
> View attachment 1598266


----------



## am2022

what an awesome deal!!!  love the demet!!!  can't wait for mod pic!



chicjean said:


> Also, totally scored at the Barny's Sample Sale in LA this morning...
> 
> Demet button down, originally $420 marked down to $55  That's all I picked up, since I'm trying to be better about spending, but there were a handful of other IM things that got scooped up by other people VERY quickly.
> 
> I'll post mods when I can!


----------



## juneping

flower71 said:


> You took those words right out of my mouth! I may be just getting very few items since I have quite a lot from the other seasons and they just can be worn over and over again, over the years...Thank you IM! It's boheme classic chic, I guess? BTW, love your blog





tonkamama said:


> Totally agree... I can pair her jackets from seasons ago with new pieces and create different look.  I think her boots are going to be an icon which will come up each season with different colors (kinda like Chanel classic bags).... I want a pair of her new Monys and leather version of Dickers!





chicjean said:


> Also, totally scored at the Barny's Sample Sale in LA this morning...
> 
> Demet button down, originally $420 marked down to $55  That's all I picked up, since I'm trying to be better about spending, but there were a handful of other IM things that got scooped up by other people VERY quickly.
> 
> I'll post mods when I can!





mercer said:


> I so agree with this!  There is a cohesiveness to her work that makes it so easy to build a wardrobe! I used to buy a lot of Marc Jacobs but every season there was a huge shift in style (Naughty Secretary! 1960's Couregges! Tattered princess!) that made my head spin.  While everything was distinctly Marc Jacobs (and beautiful!) there was not a lot of flow and my closet started to look schizophrenic.  Marant is so effortless. Love. Her.



i am glad you ladies felt the same way!!

*chicjean *- so jealous!! pls post mod pix....


----------



## Perfect Day

calisnoopy said:
			
		

> Hope everyone is having a happy weekend!!!  Just wanted to post some random action shots this past week while shopping with the BF and also going out to eat
> 
> Silver Fox Fur Vest, Gucci Black Leather Jacket with Gold accents, Dolce & Gabbana Blue Leopard Cashmere Silk Cardigan, Isabel Marant Olden Grey Trousers



What fab style you have


----------



## mercer

calisnoopy said:


> *Hope everyone is having a happy weekend!!!  Just wanted to post some random action shots this past week while shopping with the BF and also going out to eat *
> 
> Silver Fox Fur Vest, Gucci Black Leather Jacket with Gold accents, Dolce & Gabbana Blue Leopard Cashmere Silk Cardigan, Isabel Marant Olden Grey Trousers
> 
> View attachment 1598264
> 
> 
> View attachment 1598265
> 
> 
> View attachment 1598266


So adorable! You look fabulous! Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## angelastoel

Love your pictures Calisnoopi!
I have a IM-outfit again! This time with the Ritchie sweater and Betty/Bobby sneakers


----------



## Greentea

angelastoel said:


> Love your pictures Calisnoopi!
> I have a IM-outfit again! This time with the Ritchie sweater and Betty/Bobby sneakers



You're making me want the Betty sneakers - they look great on you! 

ps I just visited your lovely city a few months ago and had such a great time. What a fun place!


----------



## angelastoel

Greentea said:


> You're making me want the Betty sneakers - they look great on you!
> 
> ps I just visited your lovely city a few months ago and had such a great time. What a fun place!



Thanks dear! It's definitely is a fun place in Amsterdam! have you made a tour through the channels?


----------



## Flip88

calisnoopy said:


> *Hope everyone is having a happy weekend!!!  Just wanted to post some random action shots this past week while shopping with the BF and also going out to eat *
> 
> Silver Fox Fur Vest, Gucci Black Leather Jacket with Gold accents, Dolce & Gabbana Blue Leopard Cashmere Silk Cardigan, Isabel Marant Olden Grey Trousers
> 
> View attachment 1598264
> 
> 
> View attachment 1598265
> 
> 
> View attachment 1598266



Loving your wardrobe Cali


----------



## am2022

Thanks for the sweet words tb!!! 


QUOTE=tb-purselover;21010899]Ama, looking good in Dilip! You are such a pretty woman. Cute couple too.[/QUOTE]


----------



## am2022

Hi there dear friend!!! Thanks   I have been very busy and trying to behave as well.....hence can't log on to tpf as much... But it's done wonders. . My house is super organized and all my back work in the office done !!!
With buying other marant stuff..., I will first purge my closet of brand new unused stuff before I make another purchase!!!  We are on the same boat!!! I'm
Living vicariously through these young marant ladies to cheer me up!!!




flower71 said:


> You really are à beautiful couple and i miss you ! Hugs to you...i am trying to behave so not so much on tpf!


----------



## Amsterdam

This is my outfit with the Malibu top in cream, I'm wearing it with a knitted fur Miu Miu waistcoat, the IM soono boots and Balenciaga pony hair Swarovski crystal First Bag.


----------



## juneping

Amsterdam said:


> This is my outfit with the Malibu top in cream, I'm wearing it with a knitted fur Miu Miu waistcoat, the IM soono boots and Balenciaga pony hair Swarovski crystal First Bag.



ooh~~ you look hot!!


----------



## chicjean

calisnoopy, angelastoel, Amsterdam-  Love all these looks! You all look amazing!!!



juneping said:


> i am glad you ladies felt the same way!!
> 
> *chicjean *- so jealous!! pls post mod pix....



*juneping*, are you going to the nyc sample sales? i think they start later this month- i'm sure there are TONS of deals to be found!


----------



## chicjean

Here's my Demet that I'm wearing today! Just a quick photo from a fitting room. The lighting in my new place is REALLY bad :/

Worn with Current/Elliott moto jeans and a black leather belt from Nordstrom.


----------



## juneping

chicjean said:
			
		

> calisnoopy, angelastoel, Amsterdam-  Love all these looks! You all look amazing!!!
> 
> juneping, are you going to the nyc sample sales? i think they start later this month- i'm sure there are TONS of deals to be found!



I don't think I am going. The NY sample sales have been disappointing. Very brutal plus no fitting room.


----------



## jellylicious

chicjean said:


> Here's my Demet that I'm wearing today! Just a quick photo from a fitting room. The lighting in my new place is REALLY bad :/
> 
> Worn with Current/Elliott moto jeans and a black leather belt from Nordstrom.



Chicjean: What a sweet deal! Looks great on you!  I love mine-you'll get lots of wear out of it.



calisnoopy said:


> *Hope everyone is having a happy weekend!!!  Just wanted to post some random action shots this past week while shopping with the BF and also going out to eat *






angelastoel said:


> Love your pictures Calisnoopi!
> I have a IM-outfit again! This time with the Ritchie sweater and Betty/Bobby sneakers





Amsterdam said:


> This is my outfit with the Malibu top in cream, I'm wearing it with a knitted fur Miu Miu waistcoat, the IM soono boots and Balenciaga pony hair Swarovski crystal First Bag.



You girls look great! Thanks for sharing-it's inspiring to see how you girls style and pair your IM outfits!


----------



## chicjean

juneping said:


> I don't think I am going. The NY sample sales have been disappointing. Very brutal plus no fitting room.



This one was pretty brutal- people fighting over things, and no fitting rooms either. Totally worth the insanity for what you can find, in my opinion 




jellylicious said:


> Chicjean: What a sweet deal! Looks great on you!  I love mine-you'll get lots of wear out of it.



Thanks!


----------



## juneping

chicjean said:


> This one was pretty brutal- people fighting over things, and no fitting rooms either. Totally worth the insanity for what you can find, in my opinion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



i love the top on you...i have the same fabric in a dress, the fabric felt so good on the skin.

about the sample sale...every year i went, i saw thongs and women really didn't care and stripped in the pubic. the worst part is some bf or husbands would go to women's section...i might go. i went to men's section a couple of times, i could actually walk without being pushed. and the merchandises were quite good.


----------



## tonkamama

chicjean said:


> Here's my Demet that I'm wearing today! Just a quick photo from a fitting room. The lighting in my new place is REALLY bad :/
> 
> Worn with Current/Elliott moto jeans and a black leather belt from Nordstrom.


*chicjean ~* Wow ... for $55...its really a killer deal, I got it @ BNY for only 40% off and thought it was a good deal, but you did it so well!!  Looks so perfect with your CE moto jeans and I been looking for a simple black belt, that's it...  I will go check out Nordstrom.  
*
calisnoopy, angelastoel & Amsterdam ~* you ladies rocking the outfits too!!!


----------



## tb-purselover

Demet looks great on you! Congrats again on the awesome deal and you are going to enjoy that shirt!



chicjean said:


> Here's my Demet that I'm wearing today! Just a quick photo from a fitting room. The lighting in my new place is REALLY bad :/
> 
> Worn with Current/Elliott moto jeans and a black leather belt from Nordstrom.


----------



## tb-purselover

Oooo! Thanks so much for finding the time to post modeling pics! It looks awesome, you look HAWT! I love how you styled it. I can't believe you got such an awesome deal on such a beautiful and unique IM piece. Congrats and wear it with joy! 






Amsterdam said:


> This is my outfit with the Malibu top in cream, I'm wearing it with a knitted fur Miu Miu waistcoat, the IM soono boots and Balenciaga pony hair Swarovski crystal First Bag.


----------



## zzhoneybee

chicjean said:


> Here's my Demet that I'm wearing today! Just a quick photo from a fitting room. The lighting in my new place is REALLY bad :/
> 
> Worn with Current/Elliott moto jeans and a black leather belt from Nordstrom.





CUTE!!! love this!!!


----------



## zzhoneybee

angelastoel said:


> Love your pictures Calisnoopi!
> I have a IM-outfit again! This time with the Ritchie sweater and Betty/Bobby sneakers




your tan looks great!!

Oh, and I want to warn you- I wore my white Bettys today with jeans, and the color transferred onto shoes   I was able to get it out, but be careful!


----------



## angelastoel

zzhoneybee said:


> your tan looks great!!
> 
> Oh, and I want to warn you- I wore my white Bettys today with jeans, and the color transferred onto shoes   I was able to get it out, but be careful!



wow, that's good to know! thank you!!!
and Amsterdam and Chicjean, I love your looks!!!!


----------



## Amsterdam

chicjean said:


> Here's my Demet that I'm wearing today! Just a quick photo from a fitting room. The lighting in my new place is REALLY bad :/
> 
> Worn with Current/Elliott moto jeans and a black leather belt from Nordstrom.




Love the Demet on you!


----------



## am2022

Lovely chicjean!!!



chicjean said:


> Here's my Demet that I'm wearing today! Just a quick photo from a fitting room. The lighting in my new place is REALLY bad :/
> 
> Worn with Current/Elliott moto jeans and a black leather belt from Nordstrom.


----------



## chicjean

juneping said:


> i love the top on you...i have the same fabric in a dress, the fabric felt so good on the skin.
> 
> about the sample sale...every year i went, i saw thongs and women really didn't care and stripped in the pubic. the worst part is some bf or husbands would go to women's section...i might go. i went to men's section a couple of times, i could actually walk without being pushed. and the merchandises were quite good.



That's how basically every Barney's sale I've ever been to has been. I've learned to wear like a bodysuit and then a simple skirt and top that I can easily take off in necessary. Those ladies in thongs freak me out, too!



tonkamama said:


> *chicjean ~* Wow ... for $55...its really a killer deal, I got it @ BNY for only 40% off and thought it was a good deal, but you did it so well!!  Looks so perfect with your CE moto jeans and I been looking for a simple black belt, that's it...  I will go check out Nordstrom.
> *
> calisnoopy, angelastoel & Amsterdam ~* you ladies rocking the outfits too!!!



Thank you! The belt is by Halogen, it's actually a few seasons old- it was only like $10  They make really good basics though. Definitely check them out!



tb-purselover said:


> Demet looks great on you! Congrats again on the awesome deal and you are going to enjoy that shirt!





tb-purselover said:


> Oooo! Thanks so much for finding the time to post modeling pics! It looks awesome, you look HAWT! I love how you styled it. I can't believe you got such an awesome deal on such a beautiful and unique IM piece. Congrats and wear it with joy!





zzhoneybee said:


> CUTE!!! love this!!!





Amsterdam said:


> Love the Demet on you!





amacasa said:


> Lovely chicjean!!!



Thanks all!!!!  I'm actually wearing it again today


----------



## juneping

i got this IM etoile jacket on ebay...it's 2010 collection....a little snug so hopefully it'll stretch a little. the seller got some IM stuff at a very reasonable price....


----------



## Greentea

juneping said:


> i got this IM etoile jacket on ebay...it's 2010 collection....a little snug so hopefully it'll stretch a little. the seller got some IM stuff at a very reasonable price....



Fab!!!

And Chicjean - I love your outfit so much!


----------



## tb-purselover

You look beautiful Juneping! Lovely outfit, looks like it is warm in NYC?



juneping said:


> i got this IM etoile jacket on ebay...it's 2010 collection....a little snug so hopefully it'll stretch a little. the seller got some IM stuff at a very reasonable price....


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> i got this IM etoile jacket on ebay...it's 2010 collection....a little snug so hopefully it'll stretch a little. the seller got some IM stuff at a very reasonable price....


*Juneping ~* Welcome back!!  Cute outfits!!  I want more of Marant jackets!!


----------



## juneping

Greentea said:


> Fab!!!
> 
> And Chicjean - I love your outfit so much!





tb-purselover said:


> You look beautiful Juneping! Lovely outfit, looks like it is warm in NYC?





tonkamama said:


> *Juneping ~* Welcome back!!  Cute outfits!!  I want more of Marant jackets!!



thank you ladies!!

tb - no...it's freezing today. i had my coat on but for the photo shoot i took it off....i couldn't make it more than 5 min like this...


----------



## Jayne1

juneping said:


> i got this IM etoile jacket on ebay...it's 2010 collection....a little snug so hopefully it'll stretch a little. the seller got some IM stuff at a very reasonable price....


Love it!

I bet if you wear it with a light tee, it will be less snug?


----------



## chicjean

juneping said:


> i got this IM etoile jacket on ebay...it's 2010 collection....a little snug so hopefully it'll stretch a little. the seller got some IM stuff at a very reasonable price....



Love it, you look awesome, as always! Checked more photos on your blog. The collar is totally cute!




Greentea said:


> Fab!!!
> 
> And Chicjean - I love your outfit so much!



Thanks!


----------



## gbg

I really like the ritchie sweater, was size do you wear?



angelastoel said:


> Love your pictures Calisnoopi!
> I have a IM-outfit again! This time with the Ritchie sweater and Betty/Bobby sneakers


----------



## gbg

great outfit, and can I ask you where you got your jeans from? they look really stretchy, thin and nice for being jeans if you know what I mean.
cheers



Amsterdam said:


> This is my outfit with the Malibu top in cream, I'm wearing it with a knitted fur Miu Miu waistcoat, the IM soono boots and Balenciaga pony hair Swarovski crystal First Bag.


----------



## tb-purselover

You don't show that you are freezing at all! You make it look like it is warm, sunny and nice out. 



juneping said:


> thank you ladies!!
> 
> tb - no...it's freezing today. i had my coat on but for the photo shoot i took it off....i couldn't make it more than 5 min like this...


----------



## Amsterdam

Thanks, it's the Roxanne, from Seven for all mankind.
They are super stretchy.



gbg said:


> great outfit, and can I ask you where you got your jeans from? they look really stretchy, thin and nice for being jeans if you know what I mean.
> cheers


----------



## gina2328

I was looking at Nordstrom's website the other day and came across this sweater that appeared to be very similar to the Isabel Marant Ritchi sweater, which I believe is sold out.

I decided to order it, and it arrived yesterday.  The quality appears to be okay, and the fit is good also. If the knit were a little bit thicker I think that would be better but for the price, I'll take it.  I think its a really good match to the original.

The sweater is 100% cotton like the original.  The only downside, is the it only comes in Petite sizes.  

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/caslon-marled-cable-sweater-petite/3216545?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=257

I did order, in two sizes is this to be worn more fitted, or looser?  Which would look better?


----------



## am2022

looks cute !  any mod pics you can share? 



gina2328 said:


> I was looking at Nordstrom's website the other day and came across this sweater that appeared to be very similar to the Isabel Marant Ritchi sweater, which I believe is sold out.
> 
> I decided to order it, and it arrived yesterday. The quality appears to be okay, and the fit is good also. If the knit were a little bit thicker I think that would be better but for the price, I'll take it. I think its a really good match to the original.
> 
> The sweater is 100% cotton like the original. The only downside, is the it only comes in Petite sizes.
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/caslon-...e/3216545?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=257
> 
> I did order, in two sizes is this to be worn more fitted, or looser? Which would look better?


----------



## Amsterdam

Please let me share another outfit pic; I'm wearing the IM Becketts from last year and the IM Crista jacket.


----------



## am2022

fab and fierce Amsterdam!!! love it!



Amsterdam said:


> Please let me share another outfit pic; I'm wearing the IM Becketts from last year and the IM Crista jacket.


----------



## tonkamama

Amsterdam said:


> Please let me share another outfit pic; I'm wearing the IM Becketts from last year and the IM Crista jacket.


You look amazing!


----------



## tonkamama

gina2328 said:


> I was looking at Nordstrom's website the other day and came across this sweater that appeared to be very similar to the Isabel Marant Ritchi sweater, which I believe is sold out.
> 
> I decided to order it, and it arrived yesterday.  The quality appears to be okay, and the fit is good also. If the knit were a little bit thicker I think that would be better but for the price, I'll take it.  I think its a really good match to the original.
> 
> The sweater is 100% cotton like the original.  The only downside, is the it only comes in Petite sizes.
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/caslon-marled-cable-sweater-petite/3216545?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=257
> 
> I did order, in two sizes is this to be worn more fitted, or looser?  Which would look better?


Super cute sweater! I will go check it out at my local Nordstrom.  Pls post mod picture.


----------



## chicjean

amacasa said:


> fab and fierce Amsterdam!!! love it!



 So awesome!!!


----------



## juneping

*amsterdam* - you look great!!


----------



## Amsterdam

chicjean said:


> So awesome!!!





juneping said:


> *amsterdam* - you look great!!



Thank you!


----------



## Amsterdam

Amsterdam said:


> Please let me share another outfit pic; I'm wearing the IM Becketts from last year and the IM Crista jacket.





amacasa said:


> fab and fierce Amsterdam!!! love it!



So nice to hear, thanks!


----------



## jellylicious

Amsterdam said:


> Please let me share another outfit pic; I'm wearing the IM Becketts from last year and the IM Crista jacket.



Perfection!


----------



## angelastoel

gbg said:


> I really like the ritchie sweater, was size do you wear?



thank's this is a size one


----------



## stellas08

angelastoel said:


> Love your pictures Calisnoopi!
> I have a IM-outfit again! This time with the Ritchie sweater and Betty/Bobby sneakers


coool!!! )


----------



## tb-purselover

Amsterdam said:


> Please let me share another outfit pic; I'm wearing the IM Becketts from last year and the IM Crista jacket.


You look great! Fierce!


----------



## Greentea

amsterdam said:


> please let me share another outfit pic; i'm wearing the im becketts from last year and the im crista jacket.



tdf!


----------



## flower71

Amsterdam said:


> Please let me share another outfit pic; I'm wearing the IM Becketts from last year and the IM Crista jacket.


you look like a rock star! Thanks for your pics, keep em comin...


----------



## jellylicious

I'm on my way to a meeting-a little conservative pairing Mendy top, Alice+Olivia skinny pants and Gatsy pumps.


----------



## Amsterdam

jellylicious said:


> Perfection!





tb-purselover said:


> You look great! Fierce!





Greentea said:


> tdf!





flower71 said:


> you look like a rock star! Thanks for your pics, keep em comin...



Thanks you so much! 

Today I'm wearing a simple outfit; the IM Vally jacket and the Bobby sneakers from last year in beige.


----------



## Amsterdam

jellylicious said:


> I'm on my way to a meeting-a little conservative pairing Mendy top, Alice+Olivia skinny pants and Gatsy pumps.



Lovely outfit, jellylicious 
You should post mod pics more often!


----------



## jellylicious

Thanks you! Love your outfit today! Those bobbys are great!


----------



## chicjean

jellylicious said:


> I'm on my way to a meeting-a little conservative pairing Mendy top, Alice+Olivia skinny pants and Gatsy pumps.





Amsterdam said:


> Thanks you so much!
> 
> Today I'm wearing a simple outfit; the IM Vally jacket and the Bobby sneakers from last year in beige.



Love both of these!!!


----------



## am2022

just lovely!!!!  



jellylicious said:


> I'm on my way to a meeting-a little conservative pairing Mendy top, Alice+Olivia skinny pants and Gatsy pumps.


----------



## am2022

You rock Amsterdam!!!  
Can't get enough of IM sneakers as well!




Amsterdam said:


> Thanks you so much!
> 
> Today I'm wearing a simple outfit; the IM Vally jacket and the Bobby sneakers from last year in beige.


----------



## angelastoel

Amsterdam said:


> Thanks you so much!
> 
> Today I'm wearing a simple outfit; the IM Vally jacket and the Bobby sneakers from last year in beige.



I love your outfit pics, Amsterdam, keep them coming!!!!


----------



## francelamour

I just ordered the Haca jacket in blue from Matches.
I am not 100% sure if I choose the right colour but I thought the blue one is great for the summer time and will match my daily jeans!
Has any of you lady's already bought the blue or seen it irl?


----------



## am2022

love this one as well but trying to resist.

post pics when you get them!


----------



## birkingal

juneping said:


> i got this IM etoile jacket on ebay...it's 2010 collection....a little snug so hopefully it'll stretch a little. the seller got some IM stuff at a very reasonable price....



*juneping*, I love the way you put this together.  So chic!


----------



## birkingal

Amsterdam said:


> Thanks you so much!
> 
> Today I'm wearing a simple outfit; the IM Vally jacket and the Bobby sneakers from last year in beige.



*Amsterdam*, LOVE your outfit! I can't believe how hard it is to find a Vally. I'm still searching for one.....


----------



## birkingal

I bought the Warwick (or is it spelled Warick?) on a whim and boy, am I pleased I did. It's ridiculously warm and cosy. It's the first leopard print top I've ever worn and I'm converted now. A great neutral. Pictured here with my Bator which thankfully has awesome cotton lining.


----------



## mercer

Amsterdam-  you look so great!

I just got the Vince dress from Barneys.  Love it!  It's a nice option for an old like me as it's not super tight or short.  It's very sheer, beautiful silk,  so a slip is definitely needed.  I'm leaving for Mexico this weekend and this will be perfect for my trip. 

 I also got the Jenny boots, which I'm a little on the fence about.  They are very cute and comfortable, but I'm a little worried about how much use I'll get from them.   Are they keepers ladies?


----------



## Greentea

mercer said:


> Amsterdam-  you look so great!
> 
> I just got the Vince dress from Barneys.  Love it!  It's a nice option for an old like me as it's not super tight or short.  It's very sheer, beautiful silk,  so a slip is definitely needed.  I'm leaving for Mexico this weekend and this will be perfect for my trip.
> 
> I also got the Jenny boots, which I'm a little on the fence about.  They are very cute and comfortable, but I'm a little worried about how much use I'll get from them.   Are they keepers ladies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1603257



I think both are winners!


----------



## juneping

mercer said:


> Amsterdam-  you look so great!
> 
> I just got the Vince dress from Barneys.  Love it!  It's a nice option for an old like me as it's not super tight or short.  It's very sheer, beautiful silk,  so a slip is definitely needed.  I'm leaving for Mexico this weekend and this will be perfect for my trip.
> 
> I also got the Jenny boots, which I'm a little on the fence about.  They are very cute and comfortable, but I'm a little worried about how much use I'll get from them.   Are they keepers ladies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1603257



that dress is one of my favourite....congrats!!


----------



## chicjean

mercer said:


> Amsterdam-  you look so great!
> 
> I just got the Vince dress from Barneys.  Love it!  It's a nice option for an old like me as it's not super tight or short.  It's very sheer, beautiful silk,  so a slip is definitely needed.  I'm leaving for Mexico this weekend and this will be perfect for my trip.
> 
> I also got the Jenny boots, which I'm a little on the fence about.  They are very cute and comfortable, but I'm a little worried about how much use I'll get from them.   Are they keepers ladies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1603257



Both are totally keepers.


----------



## am2022

woohoo mercer... finally a mod pic
love the taupe boots...  reason i never went for the jenny as i have an LD TUTTLE taupe boots thats the same shade / shape but OTK instead...
and the dress... classic marant..
enjoy mexico!!!   and more mod pics please!



mercer said:


> Amsterdam-  you look so great!
> 
> I just got the Vince dress from Barneys.  Love it!  It's a nice option for an old like me as it's not super tight or short.  It's very sheer, beautiful silk,  so a slip is definitely needed.  I'm leaving for Mexico this weekend and this will be perfect for my trip.
> 
> I also got the Jenny boots, which I'm a little on the fence about.  They are very cute and comfortable, but I'm a little worried about how much use I'll get from them.   Are they keepers ladies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1603257


----------



## chicjean

Blogger, Elin K in THOSE pants.... IM head to toe


----------



## tb-purselover

I love how the Mendy can be paired for a more conservative look or paired with items to make it more edgy. It shows how versatile IM can be! Even the IM pumps can be geared to a more conservative look. Love that! Thanks for posting pics, love your look. Hope your meeting went well!



jellylicious said:


> I'm on my way to a meeting-a little conservative pairing Mendy top, Alice+Olivia skinny pants and Gatsy pumps.


----------



## tb-purselover

Love it. So tailored, and casual with a bit of french chic! It is just perfect.



Amsterdam said:


> Thanks you so much!
> 
> Today I'm wearing a simple outfit; the IM Vally jacket and the Bobby sneakers from last year in beige.


----------



## tb-purselover

Ooh, I'm dying to see modeling pics of this jacket francelamour! Please do post and let us know your thoughts when it arrives.



francelamour said:


> View attachment 1602796
> 
> 
> I just ordered the Haca jacket in blue from Matches.
> I am not 100% sure if I choose the right colour but I thought the blue one is great for the summer time and will match my daily jeans!
> Has any of you lady's already bought the blue or seen it irl?


----------



## tb-purselover

I almost caved and got the Warick (trying to be good and my wallet for a bit). I have a weakness for animal print. I also keep going back and for on the Norman sweatshirt too. Leopard print looks so good imho. 

I bet you looked awesome. So perfect together with the dickers and IM jacket. I would love to see modeling pics of this outfit if you took some!



birkingal said:


> I bought the Warwick (or is it spelled Warick?) on a whim and boy, am I pleased I did. It's ridiculously warm and cosy. It's the first leopard print top I've ever worn and I'm converted now. A great neutral. Pictured here with my Bator which thankfully has awesome cotton lining.


----------



## tb-purselover

mercer said:


> Amsterdam-  you look so great!
> 
> I just got the Vince dress from Barneys.  Love it!  It's a nice option for an old like me as it's not super tight or short.  It's very sheer, beautiful silk,  so a slip is definitely needed.  I'm leaving for Mexico this weekend and this will be perfect for my trip.
> 
> I also got the Jenny boots, which I'm a little on the fence about.  They are very cute and comfortable, but I'm a little worried about how much use I'll get from them.   Are they keepers ladies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1603257



Love both. The dress is a beautiful pattern. Totally IM to the core. Have fun in Mexico! 

If you have doubts on the Jennys then return them. But I love them on you! Why are you concerned you won't get much wear out of them? Are they not your style? Not your color?


----------



## tb-purselover

Ok, I. AM. SPEECHLESS. This is just perfect on her. These jeans are TDF. I cannot wait for the jeans/trousers to come out!!! 



chicjean said:


> Blogger, Elin K in THOSE pants.... IM head to toe


----------



## birkingal

tb-purselover said:


> I almost caved and got the Warick (trying to be good and my wallet for a bit). I have a weakness for animal print. I also keep going back and for on the Norman sweatshirt too. Leopard print looks so good imho.
> 
> I bet you looked awesome. So perfect together with the dickers and IM jacket. I would love to see modeling pics of this outfit if you took some!



*tb-purselover*, it was a toss up between the Jemet and Warick. Love both but I decided that I'll get more wear out of Warick. Haven't had a chance to do any modelling shots. I look like a panda after having to look after a sick child for the past 4 days.


----------



## francelamour

I found a Etoile dress on eBay I may like but I am surprised about the black label tag...is this a old one?All my IM stuff has a ecru tag...!
If it's a old tag colour...untill which year have they been black?


----------



## juneping

birkingal said:


> *juneping*, I love the way you put this together.  So chic!



thanks birkin!!



chicjean said:


> Blogger, Elin K in THOSE pants.... IM head to toe



this look is so fab....does anyone know when the jeans are coming out? march??


----------



## jellylicious

chicjean said:


> Love both of these!!!





amacasa said:


> just lovely!!!!





tb-purselover said:


> I love how the Mendy can be paired for a more conservative look or paired with items to make it more edgy. It shows how versatile IM can be! Even the IM pumps can be geared to a more conservative look. Love that! Thanks for posting pics, love your look. Hope your meeting went well!



*Thank you!*

That's why I love love IM-varied, versatile looks from one end to the other depending on your mood/personality.


----------



## jellylicious

mercer said:


> Amsterdam-  you look so great!
> 
> I just got the Vince dress from Barneys.  Love it!  It's a nice option for an old like me as it's not super tight or short.  It's very sheer, beautiful silk,  so a slip is definitely needed.  I'm leaving for Mexico this weekend and this will be perfect for my trip.
> 
> I also got the Jenny boots, which I'm a little on the fence about.  They are very cute and comfortable, but I'm a little worried about how much use I'll get from them.   Are they keepers ladies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1603257



Perfect dress for a hot mexico vacation. I say keepers on both but if you're not entirely sold on how much wear you get from the boots..then return them but they look great on you.


----------



## jellylicious

I feel incredible lucky! I'm joining the July jacket club  After a week of waiting with tortured anticipation-i finally received the jacket from Outnet! The workmanship is just incredible and i can't believe how heavy it is.  it so much. Will post mod pixs later!


----------



## juneping

jellylicious said:


> I'm on my way to a meeting-a little conservative pairing Mendy top, Alice+Olivia skinny pants and Gatsy pumps.



how did i miss this post....nice pairing!!


----------



## tonkamama

jellylicious said:


> I'm on my way to a meeting-a little conservative pairing Mendy top, Alice+Olivia skinny pants and Gatsy pumps.


Jelly ~ love this pairing!


----------



## tonkamama

mercer said:


> Amsterdam-  you look so great!
> 
> I just got the Vince dress from Barneys.  Love it!  It's a nice option for an old like me as it's not super tight or short.  It's very sheer, beautiful silk,  so a slip is definitely needed.  I'm leaving for Mexico this weekend and this will be perfect for my trip.
> 
> I also got the Jenny boots, which I'm a little on the fence about.  They are very cute and comfortable, but I'm a little worried about how much use I'll get from them.   Are they keepers ladies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1603257


Mercer ~ the dress looks very nice on you... Congrats.  I did not purchase Jennys cus The style does not go with most of my wardrobe.  Check into your closet and see if you can come up with few more outfits. have fun with your trip!


----------



## tonkamama

francelamour said:


> View attachment 1602796
> 
> 
> I just ordered the Haca jacket in blue from Matches.
> I am not 100% sure if I choose the right colour but I thought the blue one is great for the summer time and will match my daily jeans!
> Has any of you lady's already bought the blue or seen it irl?


This is my favorite jacket of the SS line! I am saving up for the black version!  Please post picture.


----------



## tonkamama

birkingal said:


> I bought the Warwick (or is it spelled Warick?) on a whim and boy, am I pleased I did. It's ridiculously warm and cosy. It's the first leopard print top I've ever worn and I'm converted now. A great neutral. Pictured here with my Bator which thankfully has awesome cotton lining.


Birkingal~ I read about it on your lovely blog! I kicked myself for not getting it.  Always enjoy how you paired your IM collections.


----------



## francelamour

tonkamama said:
			
		

> This is my favorite jacket of the SS line! I am saving up for the black version!  Please post picture.



I first wanted the black one as well but then decided to take the blue one, because I already have the 'Helba' blouse in black/ecru and the 'Sade' jacket in black and wanted something different.
I hope it's the right choice...


----------



## mercer

Thanks for all the feedback! I was shy about posting a picture (Ladies on the wrong side of 40, Represent! ).  



tb-purselover said:


> Love both. The dress is a beautiful pattern. Totally IM to the core. Have fun in Mexico!
> 
> If you have doubts on the Jennys then return them. But I love them on you! Why are you concerned you won't get much wear out of them? Are they not your style? Not your color?


 
I'm 99% sure about keeping the Jennys.  They are a bit unusual (which is why they caught my eye in the first place), but I tried them on with so many things- jeans, dresses, you name it and they really did work well.


----------



## Jayne1

francelamour said:


> I found a Etoile dress on eBay I may like but I am surprised about the black label tag...is this a old one?All my IM stuff has a ecru tag...!
> If it's a old tag colour...untill which year have they been black?


We've had discussions about this.

Years ago, there used to be black Etoille labels, but there are also lots of random items on eBay that have Etoile labels sewed in.  Maybe it's best to check it out here first?


----------



## jellybebe

mercer said:


> Thanks for all the feedback! I was shy about posting a picture (Ladies on the wrong side of 40, Represent! ).
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 99% sure about keeping the Jennys.  They are a bit unusual (which is why they caught my eye in the first place), but I tried them on with so many things- jeans, dresses, you name it and they really did work well.



The Jennys are really cute on you! Glad you're keeping them!


----------



## birkingal

tonkamama said:


> Birkingal~ I read about it on your lovely blog! I kicked myself for not getting it.  Always enjoy how you paired your IM collections.



*tonka*, ditto! I always look forward to your modelling shots. They never fail to inspire me.


----------



## tb-purselover

mercer said:


> I'm 99% sure about keeping the Jennys.  They are a bit unusual (which is why they caught my eye in the first place), but I tried them on with so many things- jeans, dresses, you name it and they really did work well.



Oh good! So glad you've decided to keep them. I think they look great on you and I love the relax style of the boot. Such a fab color too!


----------



## tb-purselover

birkingal said:


> *tb-purselover*, it was a toss up between the Jemet and Warick. Love both but I decided that I'll get more wear out of Warick. Haven't had a chance to do any modelling shots. I look like a panda after having to look after a sick child for the past 4 days.



You will get lots of wear out of the Warick. It is very versatile and can be dressed up or made casual. I had to really resist especially when it went on sale. 

I totally know how it is to take care of a sick child for 4 days! Hang in there. Try not to get sick yourself!


----------



## birkingal

tb-purselover said:


> You will get lots of wear out of the Warick. It is very versatile and can be dressed up or made casual. I had to really resist especially when it went on sale.
> 
> I totally know how it is to take care of a sick child for 4 days! Hang in there. Try not to get sick yourself!



I bought mine when the discount hit 70%. I figured I've waited long enough    So sweet of you to say so. Fingers crossed that I don't catch the bug. It's time I get the juicer out again.


----------



## francelamour

Jayne1 said:
			
		

> We've had discussions about this.
> 
> Years ago, there used to be black Etoille labels, but there are also lots of random items on eBay that have Etoile labels sewed in.  Maybe it's best to check it out here first?



Oh, sorry - I have missed this former discussions then!
So the black labeled items are really 'old' stuff - hat's what I already thought!
Thanks!


----------



## Jaded81

Saw this on her blog. Really pretty! Wonder how much they cost!!



chicjean said:


> Blogger, Elin K in THOSE pants.... IM head to toe


----------



## Jaded81

You look adorable! Glad you decided to keep them!!




mercer said:


> Amsterdam-  you look so great!
> 
> I just got the Vince dress from Barneys.  Love it!  It's a nice option for an old like me as it's not super tight or short.  It's very sheer, beautiful silk,  so a slip is definitely needed.  I'm leaving for Mexico this weekend and this will be perfect for my trip.
> 
> I also got the Jenny boots, which I'm a little on the fence about.  They are very cute and comfortable, but I'm a little worried about how much use I'll get from them.   Are they keepers ladies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1603257


----------



## Jaded81

Congrats! I am slightly obsessed with leopard print hehehe



birkingal said:


> I bought the Warwick (or is it spelled Warick?) on a whim and boy, am I pleased I did. It's ridiculously warm and cosy. It's the first leopard print top I've ever worn and I'm converted now. A great neutral. Pictured here with my Bator which thankfully has awesome cotton lining.


----------



## Jaded81

Yay! Congrats! Please post pics when you get it!!



francelamour said:


> View attachment 1602796
> 
> 
> I just ordered the Haca jacket in blue from Matches.
> I am not 100% sure if I choose the right colour but I thought the blue one is great for the summer time and will match my daily jeans!
> Has any of you lady's already bought the blue or seen it irl?


----------



## Jaded81

Loving all your mod pics!! So incredibly chic!! I am still hunting for the Darkgrey/anthracite Vally Jacket in size 0. No luck though 





Amsterdam said:


> Thanks you so much!
> 
> Today I'm wearing a simple outfit; the IM Vally jacket and the Bobby sneakers from last year in beige.


----------



## Jaded81

*wolf whistle*




jellylicious said:


> I'm on my way to a meeting-a little conservative pairing Mendy top, Alice+Olivia skinny pants and Gatsy pumps.


----------



## Jaded81

Impeccably dressed, as always! 



juneping said:


> i got this IM etoile jacket on ebay...it's 2010 collection....a little snug so hopefully it'll stretch a little. the seller got some IM stuff at a very reasonable price....


----------



## Jaded81

Argh! You're making me want that Demet blouse!!! 

Must resist!




chicjean said:


> Here's my Demet that I'm wearing today! Just a quick photo from a fitting room. The lighting in my new place is REALLY bad :/
> 
> Worn with Current/Elliott moto jeans and a black leather belt from Nordstrom.


----------



## Jaded81

That is one hot hot hot outfit!!! The Sono boots look less pointy than the Dana/Bardu. Are they more comfortable? Also, how is the sizing like? TIA 




Amsterdam said:


> This is my outfit with the Malibu top in cream, I'm wearing it with a knitted fur Miu Miu waistcoat, the IM soono boots and Balenciaga pony hair Swarovski crystal First Bag.


----------



## Jaded81

Simple but chic! Still drooling over your sneakers!!!



angelastoel said:


> Love your pictures Calisnoopi!
> I have a IM-outfit again! This time with the Ritchie sweater and Betty/Bobby sneakers


----------



## Jaded81

Very cute outfits 



calisnoopy said:


> *Hope everyone is having a happy weekend!!!  Just wanted to post some random action shots this past week while shopping with the BF and also going out to eat *
> 
> Silver Fox Fur Vest, Gucci Black Leather Jacket with Gold accents, Dolce & Gabbana Blue Leopard Cashmere Silk Cardigan, Isabel Marant Olden Grey Trousers
> 
> View attachment 1598264
> 
> 
> View attachment 1598265
> 
> 
> View attachment 1598266


----------



## Jaded81

You look amazing!! Incredibly hot hot hot! 



tonkamama said:


> Ladies, hope you don't mind I am sharing two more July mod pictures.  The one on the left was the outfit I put together for my lunch meeting (yes I did take off the tag before leaving the house ..).  The one on the right pairing with my Balmain jeans just for fun.  Thanks for letting me share..


----------



## Jaded81

Thanks for clarifying dear!



tonkamama said:


> *Jaded81 ~* as far as I know...  Bettys are combo of leather/suede and Bobbys are all suede.


----------



## Jaded81

Oh wow, your hubby is one lucky bloke!




amacasa said:


> sorry jaded.. and IM ladies.. haven't been posting pics and now im not so good at it!!!
> lets try again!


----------



## Jayne1

francelamour said:


> Oh, sorry - I have missed this former discussions then!
> So the black labeled items are really 'old' stuff - hat's what I already thought!
> Thanks!


I wasn't saying that you should have read those discussions though -- I was trying to say that we've wondered about it at various times and I'm not sure there has been a definitive consensus as to what is old Etoile and what is fake Etoile.  

However, years ago, Etoile did have a black label.


----------



## francelamour

Jayne1 said:
			
		

> I wasn't saying that you should have read those discussions though -- I was trying to say that we've wondered about it at various times and I'm not sure there has been a definitive consensus as to what is old Etoile and what is fake Etoile.
> 
> However, years ago, Etoile did have a black label.



Thank you very much for this explanation !


----------



## maccyd

Hi ladies!

Just wondering if any of you Isabel Marant experts could help me with something 

I recently bought an Isabel Marant coat on Ebay - but when I received it I am not 100% sure it authentic? The stitching around the label looks a bit dodgy (like a previous label has been removed and an Isabel Marant one sewn on after) and am not sure if someone has sold me a fake!!
The seller tells me it was from Winter 2010
I have attached some pictures below - any help is much appreciated!!?
xx


----------



## DollyAntics

maccyd said:
			
		

> Hi ladies!
> 
> Just wondering if any of you Isabel Marant experts could help me with something
> 
> I recently bought an Isabel Marant coat on Ebay - but when I received it I am not 100% sure it authentic? The stitching around the label looks a bit dodgy (like a previous label has been removed and an Isabel Marant one sewn on after) and am not sure if someone has sold me a fake!!
> The seller tells me it was from Winter 2010
> I have attached some pictures below - any help is much appreciated!!?
> xx



That doesn't look like Isabel Marant to me! Was the seller from Italy by any chance?


----------



## DollyAntics

Jaded81 said:
			
		

> Loving all your mod pics!! So incredibly chic!! I am still hunting for the Darkgrey/anthracite Vally Jacket in size 0. No luck though



I pretty sure I saw one on eBay when I was looking last night!


----------



## maccyd

DollyAntics said:


> That doesn't look like Isabel Marant to me! Was the seller from Italy by any chance?



Thanks so much for helping me out - the seller was from Germany and the i.d. is gamze66
Anyone else know if this seller or coat is dodgy??
x


----------



## Jaded81

DollyAntics said:
			
		

> I pretty sure I saw one on eBay when I was looking last night!



There is a Vally on eBay but it is brown and an Isabel marant size 2! She listed it as a 0 though.

Thanks for pointing it out though


----------



## Jaded81

maccyd said:
			
		

> Hi ladies!
> 
> Just wondering if any of you Isabel Marant experts could help me with something
> 
> I recently bought an Isabel Marant coat on Ebay - but when I received it I am not 100% sure it authentic? The stitching around the label looks a bit dodgy (like a previous label has been removed and an Isabel Marant one sewn on after) and am not sure if someone has sold me a fake!!
> The seller tells me it was from Winter 2010
> I have attached some pictures below - any help is much appreciated!!?
> xx



Hmmmm it doesn't look very Isabel Marant to me either!


----------



## birkingal

Jaded81 said:


> Congrats! I am slightly obsessed with leopard print hehehe



Do tell! I think I'm on a rather downward spiral here.


----------



## birkingal

jellylicious said:


> I'm on my way to a meeting-a little conservative pairing Mendy top, Alice+Olivia skinny pants and Gatsy pumps.



How did I miss this? You look absolutely stunning!


----------



## juneping

Jaded81 said:


> Impeccably dressed, as always!



thanks *jaded*!!


----------



## Amsterdam

Jaded81 said:


> That is one hot hot hot outfit!!! The Sono boots look less pointy than the Dana/Bardu. Are they more comfortable? Also, how is the sizing like? TIA



Thank you, Jade81!

The Soono's are not as pointy as the Dana/Bardu boots and they are STS. 
I got size 40 ( my regular size), I believe 41 would have been a better fit, but they're still ok.
They have more or less the same comfort level as the Dana's, but because of the wide heel they are more easy to walk in.


----------



## jellylicious

juneping said:


> how did i miss this post....nice pairing!!





tonkamama said:


> Jelly ~ love this pairing!





Jaded81 said:


> *wolf whistle*





birkingal said:


> How did I miss this? You look absolutely stunning!



Thank you ladies!


----------



## jellylicious

Here's my July jacket in sz 0. I'm in LOVE! It's a bit small getting in the jacket but the fit is great and don't find it tight even when the jacket is closed. Can't wait to put an outfit together!


----------



## mercer

Fabulous!  Enjoy it!



jellylicious said:


> Here's my July jacket in sz 0. I'm in LOVE! It's a bit small getting in the jacket but the fit is great and don't find it tight even when the jacket is closed. Can't wait to put an outfit together!


----------



## Jayne1

maccyd said:


> Thanks so much for helping me out - the seller was from Germany and the i.d. is gamze66
> Anyone else know if this seller or coat is dodgy??
> x


It doesn't look good and the seller doesn't look good -- I wish someone else would come here and help confirm.

The seller has a no return policy, but you can always tell her you will be retuning it because it looks unacceptable and do a charge back on Paypal... it was Paypal right?  Not bank transfer?


----------



## Jayne1

maccyd said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Just wondering if any of you Isabel Marant experts could help me with something
> 
> I recently bought an Isabel Marant coat on Ebay - but when I received it I am not 100% sure it authentic? The stitching around the label looks a bit dodgy (like a previous label has been removed and an Isabel Marant one sewn on after) and am not sure if someone has sold me a fake!!
> The seller tells me it was from Winter 2010
> I have attached some pictures below - any help is much appreciated!!?
> xx


You know what - take this to the ebay thread and ask what to do.  I've never done a charge-back and everyone there is so helpful.

http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/


----------



## tonkamama

maccyd said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Just wondering if any of you Isabel Marant experts could help me with something
> 
> I recently bought an Isabel Marant coat on Ebay - but when I received it I am not 100% sure it authentic? The stitching around the label looks a bit dodgy (like a previous label has been removed and an Isabel Marant one sewn on after) and am not sure if someone has sold me a fake!!
> The seller tells me it was from Winter 2010
> I have attached some pictures below - any help is much appreciated!!?
> xx


Sorry this one does not look good.  Please open a thread at eBay forum, ladies over there are very helpful.  Someone also bought a pair of fake IM shoes and was fighting to get her money back, I did not follow it so I do not know if she got her money back... But you can go thru her thread and see how the process went....hence you may need to come up with some money to get it authentic.  GL.


----------



## tonkamama

jellylicious said:


> Here's my July jacket in sz 0. I'm in LOVE! It's a bit small getting in the jacket but the fit is great and don't find it tight even when the jacket is closed. Can't wait to put an outfit together!


It fits you so well Jelly! congrats my dear.

It was harder for me to get in but once I had the jacket on, it feels comfortable...except my long hairs caught in between the stones once in a
While....


----------



## Fee4zy

Saw previews for Cougar Town and Courtney Cox is wearing the Demet.  Cute!  She's got nothing on you Chicjean!


----------



## Amsterdam

jellylicious said:


> Here's my July jacket in sz 0. I'm in LOVE! It's a bit small getting in the jacket but the fit is great and don't find it tight even when the jacket is closed. Can't wait to put an outfit together!




Perfection, it's made for you!


----------



## jellylicious

mercer said:


> Fabulous! Enjoy it!





tonkamama said:


> It fits you so well Jelly! congrats my dear.
> 
> It was harder for me to get in but once I had the jacket on, it feels comfortable...except my long hairs caught in between the stones once in a
> While....





Amsterdam said:


> Perfection, it's made for you!



*
Will absolutely enjoy it! Thank you!*

Tonka-i haven't worn it long enough but it's probably going to happen to me too with the long hair.


----------



## maccyd

Jayne1 said:


> It doesn't look good and the seller doesn't look good -- I wish someone else would come here and help confirm.
> 
> The seller has a no return policy, but you can always tell her you will be retuning it because it looks unacceptable and do a charge back on Paypal... it was Paypal right?  Not bank transfer?



Hi everyone!

Thanks so much for your help!
It is indeed a fake ((((((
I have emailed Isabel Marant and have an email from them stating that it is a fake and yes I paid via Paypal so should be able to get a refund - I will move this thread to ebay now but just wanted to say thanks so much!!

x


----------



## francelamour

The blue Haca arrived today but I will send it back with no doubt...it's more a petrol/turquoise than a blue and does not match with jeans and many other things I have!
I ordered the black/ecru this evening and will make some pics tomorrow !


----------



## Greentea

jellylicious said:


> Here's my July jacket in sz 0. I'm in LOVE! It's a bit small getting in the jacket but the fit is great and don't find it tight even when the jacket is closed. Can't wait to put an outfit together!



Major thumbs-up! Really special piece!


----------



## calisnoopy

francelamour said:


> View attachment 1602796
> 
> 
> I just ordered the Haca jacket in blue from Matches.
> I am not 100% sure if I choose the right colour but I thought the blue one is great for the summer time and will match my daily jeans!
> Has any of you lady's already bought the blue or seen it irl?


 
love this...which size did you get and please share on how the fit is too!!!


----------



## calisnoopy

amacasa said:


> looking cute.... my eldest DD would love your MM shirt!!!


 
haha i love the Mickey and Snoopy tees!!! 




Perfect Day said:


> What fab style you have


 
awww thanks )



angelastoel said:


> Love your pictures Calisnoopi!
> I have a IM-outfit again! This time with the Ritchie sweater and Betty/Bobby sneakers


 
you always have great IM modeling pics!!!



Flip88 said:


> Loving your wardrobe Cali


 
thanksss hahaha...i finally posted more shots of my closet here

http://www.corystyle.com/blog/2012/02/wheres-waldo-updated-closet-piccies.html


----------



## calisnoopy

*Has anyone also seen the Haca Jacket in Blue anywhere BESIDES Matches?

I can't seem to find it in BLUE anywhere and I would need a 38 I think (sold out) at Matches =X*


----------



## francelamour

calisnoopy said:
			
		

> Has anyone also seen the Haca Jacket in Blue anywhere BESIDES Matches?
> 
> I can't seem to find it in BLUE anywhere and I would need a 38 I think (sold out) at Matches =X



No!I searched hours (to see some more pictures) but only found it at Matches.


----------



## francelamour

calisnoopy said:
			
		

> love this...which size did you get and please share on how the fit is too!!!



I am normaly a IM 2 and I took a fr40!
It runs tts I think !
I will post some pics when the black/ecru arrives today !


----------



## OrangeFizz

Ladies I've been looking for the Amely Boot in a sz 38 or 39 for some while now and can't seem to find a pair. I was wondering if any one has any leads?


----------



## angelastoel

Yesterday I went to one of the boutiques in my city who sell IM to inquire about the Willow shoes for FW 2012-2013. Funny thing is that one girl was already inquiring and was wearing the black Willows I wanted to reserve! (I was wearing the white bobby's) So the girl complimented me on my shoes and I hers, hehe. She asked me if the bobby's were also as comfy as the willows, which they are. So the SA showed us the pictures and they are getting in metallic Willows, black ones and mulicolored with taupe-beige colours. I was able to reserve a black pair in my size (some sizes were ALREADY sold out!!!!) but I had to pay a downpayment. She also told me this winter the Willows will be lowered in price, they will be 405 euro!!!! Yay!


----------



## tonkamama

francelamour said:


> The blue Haca arrived today but I will send it back with no doubt...it's more a petrol/turquoise than a blue and does not match with jeans and many other things I have!
> I ordered the black/ecru this evening and will make some pics tomorrow !


Sorry that the Blue did not work out for you.  Cannot wait to see your mod of the black.


----------



## tonkamama

OrangeFizz said:


> Ladies I've been looking for the Amely Boot in a sz 38 or 39 for some while now and can't seem to find a pair. I was wondering if any one has any leads?


Only place you can find the pairs is via eBay.  Please be extra careful check out seller background and make sure the boots are authentic... Cus there are tons of fake on the bay.


----------



## cornico

Would someone mind helping me with sizing for the Dicker boots?  If I wear a U.S. size 8.5, would a 39 or 38 be better for me?  Thank you!


----------



## bgmommy

cornico said:


> Would someone mind helping me with sizing for the Dicker boots?  If I wear a U.S. size 8.5, would a 39 or 38 be better for me?  Thank you!



I too am a 8 1/2 - 39 for sure!!!  I tried the 38 and too tight!  I have 39 in Betty's, Bekketts, Dickers, Willows and Manly.  I could not go smaller - hope that helps!  You will LOVE the dickers - happy shopping!


----------



## francelamour

maccyd said:
			
		

> Hi ladies!
> 
> Just wondering if any of you Isabel Marant experts could help me with something
> 
> I recently bought an Isabel Marant coat on Ebay - but when I received it I am not 100% sure it authentic? The stitching around the label looks a bit dodgy (like a previous label has been removed and an Isabel Marant one sewn on after) and am not sure if someone has sold me a fake!!
> The seller tells me it was from Winter 2010
> I have attached some pictures below - any help is much appreciated!!?
> xx



There ist the same jacket again on eBay!!!!
The seller id is now sven2970 but I think it's the same person like gamze66 ...!!!!


----------



## Flip88

Amsterdam said:
			
		

> This is my outfit with the Malibu top in cream, I'm wearing it with a knitted fur Miu Miu waistcoat, the IM soono boots and Balenciaga pony hair Swarovski crystal First Bag.



What a beautiful outfit


----------



## angelastoel

Wearing my Dario top (found on the outnet!), love the small balls around the neckline!!! and Bobby sneakers


----------



## flower71

cornico said:


> Would someone mind helping me with sizing for the Dicker boots?  If I wear a U.S. size 8.5, would a 39 or 38 be better for me?  Thank you!


39 should work for you! HTH


----------



## flower71

angelastoel said:


> Wearing my Dario top (found on the outnet!), love the small balls around the neckline!!! and Bobby sneakers


what to say, I am eager for spring to come and thanks to your pics, it's sunny again!


----------



## angelastoel

flower71 said:


> what to say, I am eager for spring to come and thanks to your pics, it's sunny again!



thanks girl! It was very weird here it was hailing (I am not sure about the correct word for it) in the morning and in the afternoon it was sunny and a nice temperature and in the evening rain....


----------



## cornico

bgmommy said:


> I too am a 8 1/2 - 39 for sure!!!  I tried the 38 and too tight!  I have 39 in Betty's, Bekketts, Dickers, Willows and Manly.  I could not go smaller - hope that helps!  You will LOVE the dickers - happy shopping!



Thanks!!!!


----------



## Jayne1

angelastoel said:


> Wearing my Dario top (found on the outnet!), love the small balls around the neckline!!! and Bobby sneakers


Gorgeous as always...


----------



## Greentea

angelastoel said:


> Wearing my Dario top (found on the outnet!), love the small balls around the neckline!!! and Bobby sneakers



I'd love to have this - it's really versatile and special!


----------



## jellylicious

angelastoel said:


> Wearing my Dario top (found on the outnet!), love the small balls around the neckline!!! and Bobby sneakers



You look lovely! Love the Dario top!


----------



## Jayne1

Why does Farfetch still only have old sale stock on their site?  Anyone know?


----------



## calisnoopy

Got a Sam Scarf over the weekend in the Emerald color...loves it...so so soft and not itchy at all!!!  Highly recommend to anyone thinking about it...

was wondering what other colors have you guys seen in the Sam scarf (besides the black, ivory/white, raspberry and emerald green?

will try to post pics later!!!


----------



## francelamour

Witch handbags/wallets do you lady's love with your Isabel Marant wardrobe?
I love my Balenciaga 'Day', Chloe 'Marcie' and my Bottega Veneta 'zippy' wallet with it!


----------



## francelamour

calisnoopy said:
			
		

> Got a Sam Scarf over the weekend in the Emerald color...loves it...so so soft and not itchy at all!!!  Highly recommend to anyone thinking about it...
> 
> was wondering what other colors have you guys seen in the Sam scarf (besides the black, ivory/white, raspberry and emerald green?
> 
> will try to post pics later!!!



I bought a light grey one on friday and I live the Sam!


----------



## birkingal

angelastoel said:


> Wearing my Dario top (found on the outnet!), love the small balls around the neckline!!! and Bobby sneakers



I love the whole spring colored combo. It's very chic and comfortable. My kind of look!


----------



## birkingal

The shoulder pads on the Atika were driving me mad so I decided to snip them off. It falls and drapes much better without those two things sticking out as if I was wearing a football jersey.


----------



## chicjean

Jaded81 said:


> Argh! You're making me want that Demet blouse!!!
> 
> Must resist!



Thank you. I highly recommend it! 




jellylicious said:


> Here's my July jacket in sz 0. I'm in LOVE! It's a bit small getting in the jacket but the fit is great and don't find it tight even when the jacket is closed. Can't wait to put an outfit together!



Looks amazing on you!!!




Fee4zy said:


> Saw previews for Cougar Town and Courtney Cox is wearing the Demet.  Cute!  She's got nothing on you Chicjean!



Haha, thanks!




angelastoel said:


> Yesterday I went to one of the boutiques in my city who sell IM to inquire about the Willow shoes for FW 2012-2013. Funny thing is that one girl was already inquiring and was wearing the black Willows I wanted to reserve! (I was wearing the white bobby's) So the girl complimented me on my shoes and I hers, hehe. She asked me if the bobby's were also as comfy as the willows, which they are. So the SA showed us the pictures and they are getting in metallic Willows, black ones and mulicolored with taupe-beige colours. I was able to reserve a black pair in my size (some sizes were ALREADY sold out!!!!) but I had to pay a downpayment. She also told me this winter the Willows will be lowered in price, they will be 405 euro!!!! Yay!



Oooo, good to know! I'll have to go to some local places and see if I can do the same... 




angelastoel said:


> Wearing my Dario top (found on the outnet!), love the small balls around the neckline!!! and Bobby sneakers



And, you look fabulous as always! Love the Dario top.


----------



## chicjean

birkingal said:


> The shoulder pads on the Atika were driving me mad so I decided to snip them off. It falls and drapes much better without those two things sticking out as if I was wearing a football jersey.



Great outfit!


----------



## am2022

jellylicious: congrats on the july.. they look fab!

Angela: love the freshness of it all!

June:  very cute outfit!


----------



## am2022

birkingal said:


> The shoulder pads on the Atika were driving me mad so I decided to snip them off. It falls and drapes much better without those two things sticking out as if I was wearing a football jersey.


----------



## am2022

here are the navy franklins as promised ages ago...


----------



## birkingal

chicjean said:


> Great outfit!



chicjean, thank you!


----------



## birkingal

amacasa said:


> here are the navy franklins as promised ages ago...



*wolf-whistle* those boots are made for walking  What can I say, _sexy_ mama!


----------



## calisnoopy

Out to dinner with the BF 


Catherine Malandrino Mermaid Pink Silk Hooded Jacket, Wildfox Couture White Sweatshirt with Red Sparkle Heart, Isabel Marant Hanford Grey Pants and Celine Fluo Pink Nano leather luggage tote 

View attachment 1610466


View attachment 1610467


----------



## tonkamama

birkingal said:


> The shoulder pads on the Atika were driving me mad so I decided to snip them off. It falls and drapes much better without those two things sticking out as if I was wearing a football jersey.


I love this jacket!  Really hope Isabel Marant will bring back this style.


----------



## tonkamama

amacasa said:


> here are the navy franklins as promised ages ago...


One hot mama!


----------



## Jayne1

amacasa said:


> here are the navy franklins as promised ages ago...


Perfect!!


----------



## tonkamama

francelamour said:


> Witch handbags/wallets do you lady's love with your Isabel Marant wardrobe?
> I love my Balenciaga 'Day', Chloe 'Marcie' and my Bottega Veneta 'zippy' wallet with it!


I love my Bal City, Chanel classic & Louis Vuitton XL.  But I find myself always reaching out my Bal to go with my IM outfits.


----------



## Greentea

francelamour said:


> Witch handbags/wallets do you lady's love with your Isabel Marant wardrobe?
> I love my Balenciaga 'Day', Chloe 'Marcie' and my Bottega Veneta 'zippy' wallet with it!



Nice! I like my new Balenciaga First or my Hermes Bolide with IM looks


----------



## mikeyta

hktaitai said:


> Just to share my new JULY jacket...
> 
> ... which is from the same family as the JANO gilet


 they are so beautiful from her collection.


----------



## chicjean

amacasa said:


> here are the navy franklins as promised ages ago...



Love!  



calisnoopy said:


> Out to dinner with the BF
> 
> 
> Catherine Malandrino Mermaid Pink Silk Hooded Jacket, Wildfox Couture White Sweatshirt with Red Sparkle Heart, Isabel Marant Hanford Grey Pants and Celine Fluo Pink Nano leather luggage tote
> 
> View attachment 1610466
> 
> 
> View attachment 1610467



Cute!


----------



## flower71

amacasa said:


> here are the navy franklins as promised ages ago...


Hey beautiful! thanks for the pic, I love the look of the frankilns but those heels always told me they were not for me! lovely bracelets BTW!


----------



## tb-purselover

O.M.Gosh, I really love this jacket. It is just gorgeous and so versatile.



birkingal said:


> The shoulder pads on the Atika were driving me mad so I decided to snip them off. It falls and drapes much better without those two things sticking out as if I was wearing a football jersey.


----------



## tb-purselover

Yay, love the Franklins on you Ama! 



amacasa said:


> here are the navy franklins as promised ages ago...


----------



## birkingal

tb-purselover said:


> O.M.Gosh, I really love this jacket. It is just gorgeous and so versatile.



Once I've snipped off the shoulder pads, the jacket feels like a cardigan. It's a cheaper alternative to a Chanel


----------



## juneping

*birkin* - love that jacket...very chanel-ish. 

*amacasa* - love the look...esp the franklins. i felt that you have most of the IM shoes??....from your mod pix.....so jealous


----------



## am2022

birkingal said:


> *wolf-whistle* those boots are made for walking  What can I say, _sexy_ mama!


 
Thanks "M" for the sweet words....


----------



## am2022

tonka...thanks dear!!! :shame:  so nice of you to say!



tonkamama said:


> One hot mama!


----------



## am2022

Hi jayne!!! thanks... i think im liking that necklace you posted a pic of... any mod pic!



Jayne1 said:


> Perfect!!


----------



## am2022

Hey TB thanks!!! We are franklin sisters aren't we???




tb-purselover said:


> Yay, love the Franklins on you Ama!


----------



## am2022

Hello June... thanks again !!!  About IM shoes... i feel bad/ guity about liking them... sometimes too much!!


juneping said:


> *birkin* - love that jacket...very chanel-ish.
> 
> *amacasa* - love the look...esp the franklins. i felt that you have most of the IM shoes??....from your mod pix.....so jealous


----------



## am2022

Hey dear friend... thanks... i know you can do some heels... its just like NIKE saying " Just do it"  



flower71 said:


> Hey beautiful! thanks for the pic, I love the look of the frankilns but those heels always told me they were not for me! lovely bracelets BTW!


----------



## tb-purselover

Yep, I have them too. I love them! I held out as long as possible, but I picked up a pair this year. 

I am bad about IM shoes lol. I can't get enough.




amacasa said:


> Hey TB thanks!!! We are franklin sisters aren't we???


----------



## am2022

thanks so much dear chicjean!



chicjean said:


> Love!
> 
> 
> 
> Cute!


----------



## am2022

Isabel marant Sonoma coat and Franklins!







http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1612178&stc=1&d=1329956826


----------



## am2022

and one more.. with Donatella!


----------



## nycbagfiend

hi all!
sorry for my silence of late--my 3 yr old had a stomach bug which i caught and then we left on vacation 3 days later!  back home and settling in again though!

much catching up to do on here...loving everyone's photos and birkingal, great idea about the atika--i have that jacket as well and tempted to de-shoulderpad now!

haven't taken the IM spring plunge yet but have my eyes on a few things.  i did get a pair of willows before my holiday--i love the look of them, but can't decide if i'm too old to pull them off yet!  btw, do they loosen up at all?  i'm a us10 and bought the 41...my toe is kind of hitting the end tho' not sure if that's the wedge effect or they're too small?


----------



## bgmommy

I am with you on the willows.  I had posted the same thing about my age and the Willow.  I do have more conservative Beketts and Bettys that I wear ALL the time.  Being that you have a 3 year old, I am guessing you are younger than I.  I can't bring myself to sending them back, but they are just sitting in the box.

As far as fit.  I am 8 1/2 and take the 39.   I sometimes wear thin socks, but I find them more comfortable barefoot as my foot does not slide because of the wedge to the toe as much - just a thought!  




nycbagfiend said:


> hi all!
> sorry for my silence of late--my 3 yr old had a stomach bug which i caught and then we left on vacation 3 days later!  back home and settling in again though!
> 
> much catching up to do on here...loving everyone's photos and birkingal, great idea about the atika--i have that jacket as well and tempted to de-shoulderpad now!
> 
> haven't taken the IM spring plunge yet but have my eyes on a few things.  i did get a pair of willows before my holiday--i love the look of them, but can't decide if i'm too old to pull them off yet!  btw, do they loosen up at all?  i'm a us10 and bought the 41...my toe is kind of hitting the end tho' not sure if that's the wedge effect or they're too small?


----------



## zzhoneybee

bgmommy said:


> I am with you on the willows.  I had posted the same thing about my age and the Willow.  I do have more conservative Beketts and Bettys that I wear ALL the time.  Being that you have a 3 year old, I am guessing you are younger than I.  I can't bring myself to sending them back, but they are just sitting in the box.
> 
> As far as fit.  I am 8 1/2 and take the 39.   I sometimes wear thin socks, but I find them more comfortable barefoot as my foot does not slide because of the wedge to the toe as much - just a thought!



 Age ain't nothin but a number, ladies.  I say you rock them in good health and style!!


----------



## am2022

more of alt's marant pieces.. it helps that her husband Franck Durand is artistic director for Isabel... He gets to bring home all these coveted pieces for his wife!


----------



## Jayne1

nycbagfiend said:


> haven't taken the IM spring plunge yet but have my eyes on a few things.  i did get a pair of willows before my holiday--i love the look of them, but can't decide if i'm too old to pull them off yet!  btw, do they loosen up at all?  i'm a us10 and bought the 41...my toe is kind of hitting the end tho' not sure if that's the wedge effect or they're too small?


My toe hit the end of the Bettys, so I didn't get them. Hitting the end is fine when you're walking around the store or your house, but on the street, I take longer strides and hitting the end may result in black toe likes the runners get.  I know because I did this once. 

I find hitting the end of a round toe shoe is much worse than squeezing my foot into a more tapered toe box, which doesn't cause my toe to bump. Strangely enough.


zzhoneybee said:


> Age ain't nothin but a number, ladies.  I say you rock them in good health and style!!


Yes and no.  Haven't you ever seen a women look amazing and cool in youthful clothes and then she turns around and you see her grandmother-age face? 

I know I always have to be extremely careful. Much of IM is universal, but some of her things are not. IMO.


----------



## Jayne1

amacasa said:


> more of alt's marant pieces.. it helps that her husband Franck Durand is artistic director for Isabel... He gets to bring home all these coveted pieces for his wife!


What is the name of the gray jacket?  I adore it.  I'm assuming it's an old piece?


----------



## am2022

Kobbi jacket I think!


----------



## juliette31

Jayne1 said:


> What is the name of the gray jacket?  I adore it.  I'm assuming it's an old piece?



Looks like the Kalimba jacket, lovely.     http://www.ebay.com/itm/ISABEL-MARANT-Kalimba-Jacket-300-/170773156235#ht_500wt_1126


----------



## am2022

I think Kalimba has flaps on the lower pockets!
The plain slits is why I'm
Thinking these are kobbis!


----------



## juliette31

amacasa said:


> I think Kalimba has flaps on the lower pockets!
> The plain slits is why I'm
> Thinking these are kobbis!



You're right! I didn't notice the pockets.


----------



## juliette31

Finally nabbed the Etoile Xavier Coat in Bordeaux, very difficult to find a size zero but ebay came through!  Winter's almost over where I live but I'm still excited!


----------



## Jayne1

amacasa said:


> Kobbi jacket I think!





juliette31 said:


> Looks like the Kalimba jacket, lovely.     http://www.ebay.com/itm/ISABEL-MARANT-Kalimba-Jacket-300-/170773156235#ht_500wt_1126


I have the Kalimba in a reddish brown and the Kobby and neither jacket has that slouchy, thin, fluid-ness that this jacket has.  All my IM jackets are very stiff and horsehair like.

My Kalimba has flap pockets and my Kobby is very short and this jacket is not short.

I still want to know what this jacket might be... it must be from the mainline, since the fabric looks better than Etoile.


----------



## am2022

no actually juliette i think you are right it is the Kalimba..

this is the dead giveaway... when she sat down the flap on the left side showed up!

Jaded... kalimba right??

Well if you have any other clue, do please advise... its fun to investigate!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







juliette31 said:


> You're right! I didn't notice the pockets.


----------



## juliette31

amacasa said:


> no actually juliette i think you are right it is the Kalimba..
> 
> this is the dead giveaway... when she sat down the flap on the left side showed up!
> 
> Jaded... kalimba right??
> 
> Well if you have any other clue, do please advise... its fun to investigate!



Ah, she must've tucked the flaps in on the other shot.  Well, whatever it is, I  agree, it is definitely fun to investigate!


----------



## nycbagfiend

bgmommy said:


> I am with you on the willows.  I had posted the same thing about my age and the Willow.  I do have more conservative Beketts and Bettys that I wear ALL the time.  Being that you have a 3 year old, I am guessing you are younger than I.  I can't bring myself to sending them back, but they are just sitting in the box.
> 
> As far as fit.  I am 8 1/2 and take the 39.   I sometimes wear thin socks, but I find them more comfortable barefoot as my foot does not slide because of the wedge to the toe as much - just a thought!



hmm..i do have only a 3 yr old but my husband took a few yrs to be 'ready' for kids, so i started a bit later--but that's a whole other story thread!   i'm hitting the mid-30-point!

i wish i had bought the more subdued beketts last year--i remember thinking they looked ridiculous yet of course a year later i'm totally digging the look!  i'm contemplating the suede anthracite bettys/bobbys--i think i'd get good use out of those.  also, i confess--i cheated on IM last fall when i realized i liked the look of the hightop trainer but the bekketts were sold out--i bought a pair of jimmy choo tokyo hi-tops--not nearly as cool as the IM and of course, no hidden wedge, but quite a comfy decent alternative!

thanks for the barefoot tip--going to try walking around my home for a day in them as well to break in.


----------



## nycbagfiend

zzhoneybee said:


> Age ain't nothin but a number, ladies.  I say you rock them in good health and style!!



hehe...thanks,zzhoneybee!  at the very least, my daughter thinks i'm pretty hip!


----------



## nycbagfiend

Jayne1 said:


> My toe hit the end of the Bettys, so I didn't get them. Hitting the end is fine when you're walking around the store or your house, but on the street, I take longer strides and hitting the end may result in black toe likes the runners get.  I know because I did this once.
> 
> I find hitting the end of a round toe shoe is much worse than squeezing my foot into a more tapered toe box, which doesn't cause my toe to bump. Strangely enough.
> 
> Yes and no.  Haven't you ever seen a women look amazing and cool in youthful clothes and then she turns around and you see her grandmother-age face?
> 
> I know I always have to be extremely careful. Much of IM is universal, but some of her things are not. IMO.




i hear ya, Jayne--i have the gava pumps in a 41 which also seem to run small to me, but the pointy toes give me wiggle space.  the rounded willows don't allow for that.  that said...i;m going to see if i can't break them in a bit!

i love IM for her fantastic jackets and knits, but (cute as they are!) i left those mini skirts in my 20s!


----------



## am2022

Hi !! I'm a size 10 and got the 40 becketts and the
First time I wore them out with the kids, after
An hour of walking I knew I got the
Wrong  size!!! I almost had tears in my eyes!
I went home and putt wooden shoe inserts and left them
There for 2 days and now they fit fine with a
Lot of wiggle room!!
Hope this helps!!!


nycbagfiend said:


> i hear ya, Jayne--i have the gava pumps in a 41 which also seem to run small to me, but the pointy toes give me wiggle space.  the rounded willows don't allow for that.  that said...i;m going to see if i can't break them in a bit!
> 
> i love IM for her fantastic jackets and knits, but (cute as they are!) i left those mini skirts in my 20s!


----------



## Jayne1

amacasa said:


> no actually juliette i think you are right it is the Kalimba..
> 
> this is the dead giveaway... when she sat down the flap on the left side showed up!
> 
> Jaded... kalimba right??
> 
> Well if you have any other clue, do please advise... its fun to investigate!


You're right -- when she sat down the flaps on the pockets popped out... the thing is, I have the Kalimba in burgundy and the wool fabric is not as fluid and thin as her light gray one.  Mine is like horsehair, really!


----------



## Jayne1

amacasa said:


> Hi !! I'm a size 10 and got the 40 becketts and the
> First time I wore them out with the kids, after
> An hour of walking I knew I got the
> Wrong  size!!! I almost had tears in my eyes!
> I went home and putt wooden shoe inserts and left them
> There for 2 days and now they fit fine with a
> Lot of wiggle room!!
> Hope this helps!!!


I have wooden insets and they only stretch the width, not the length -- what did yours do?


----------



## am2022

Sorry Jayne as I mistakenly called you jaded!!
Mine got stretched lengthwise too on top of width
I know without stretching I would have needed a size 41 but knowing how bulky the becketts are... I'm happy I got the 40s

UOTE=Jayne1;21134876]I have wooden insets and they only stretch the width, not the length -- what did yours do?[/QUOTE]


----------



## am2022

I think were sisters on the Kalimba in burgundy ... I ordered it last week but they only a size 2 left!!! I haven't received it!
What size did you end up getting?



Jayne1 said:


> You're right -- when she sat down the flaps on the po
> 
> 
> ckets popped out... the thing is, I have the Kalimba in burgundy and the wool fabric is not as fluid and thin as her light gray one.  Mine is like horsehair, really!


----------



## francelamour

For those of you who are still searching the 'Sade' jacket - selfridges.com has it in black and tan in different sizes !


----------



## bgmommy

HaHa - now I feel worse...I have a good 10 years on you - LOL!  My saving grace is that my boys LOVE when I wear them - they think they are so "tight" (cool)!

Yes, try the barefoot, but also I like Amacasa idea which I have done before with other shoes and use wooden shoe trees to give them a little stretch!

I do love the anthracite color as well and I think next years Willows are coming in the color too!

My blue/black...still sitting in the box mostly because I am feeling guilty I bought them!!!




nycbagfiend said:


> hmm..i do have only a 3 yr old but my husband took a few yrs to be 'ready' for kids, so i started a bit later--but that's a whole other story thread!   i'm hitting the mid-30-point!
> 
> i wish i had bought the more subdued beketts last year--i remember thinking they looked ridiculous yet of course a year later i'm totally digging the look!  i'm contemplating the suede anthracite bettys/bobbys--i think i'd get good use out of those.  also, i confess--i cheated on IM last fall when i realized i liked the look of the hightop trainer but the bekketts were sold out--i bought a pair of jimmy choo tokyo hi-tops--not nearly as cool as the IM and of course, no hidden wedge, but quite a comfy decent alternative!
> 
> thanks for the barefoot tip--going to try walking around my home for a day in them as well to break in.


----------



## nycbagfiend

bgmommy said:


> HaHa - now I feel worse...I have a good 10 years on you - LOL!  My saving grace is that my boys LOVE when I wear them - they think they are so "tight" (cool)!
> 
> Yes, try the barefoot, but also I like Amacasa idea which I have done before with other shoes and use wooden shoe trees to give them a little stretch!
> 
> I do love the anthracite color as well and I think next years Willows are coming in the color too!
> 
> My blue/black...still sitting in the box mostly because I am feeling guilty I bought them!!!



oh no!  not my intention, bgmommy!  
i'm far out of the cool loop though--didn't even know about new hip words like tight! 

amacasa, that's a great idea about the shoe trees--i'm going to try that out today!  

has anyone tried stretching spray along w/the wooden trees?  i've read decent reviews on amazon but haven't tried any yet.


----------



## Miss.Cherie

I believe I have the "dewars"? I am so bad with the technical terms but I am quite sure that I have them in cognac. I wear them to death and I am getting them resoled as my SA told me to do after a couple months, but I have to keep delaying it as I can never find the time! I haven't been able to wear them for weeks  But I am soooo set on getting black dicker boots, as I literally will wear them with everything. everything. But I can't find them anywhere...! Does anyone know how I would go about finding some?


What do you think of the newest IM collection?


----------



## francelamour

You can find the black/antrazith 'Dicker' boots at net-a-porter.com!
I bought them there in January and the first thing I did was to bring them to the cobbler - he put some very thin synthetic-soles (in the original colour) on, wich are nearly invisible and seem to last 'for ever'!
I wear them nearly every day and they are perfectly protected from the mid-european rainy winter !


----------



## Miss.Cherie

nooo they have sold out already :'(


I might go around and call all the boutiques.. hmph


----------



## francelamour

Miss.Cherie said:
			
		

> nooo they have sold out already :'(
> 
> I might go around and call all the boutiques.. hmph



You can  mail IM Paris and they send you a email who has ordered the black 'Dickers' in your area!


----------



## flower71

Miss.Cherie said:


> nooo they have sold out already :'(
> 
> 
> I might go around and call all the boutiques.. hmph


sorry to hear that. I asked my SA at my local boutique and she told me that for this season, no black has been ordered. Will keep a look out. What size?


----------



## angelastoel

Another almost head to toe IM outfit (her items match so great together!) IM etoile sweater, IM Renell jeans and IM Dicker boots.


----------



## flower71

angelastoel said:


> Another almost head to toe IM outfit (her items match so great together!) IM etoile sweater, IM Renell jeans and IM Dicker boots.


I nearly wore my renells today too! And we are sweater twins though mine is in khaki. 
So pretty!


----------



## Miss.Cherie

flower thank you so much  I'm a 38.

Which boutique do you frequent at?


----------



## Miss.Cherie

angela I love your blog, I check it all the time to see if you've posted anything new.
Love your outfit, all the neutral tones then the unexpected twist from the jeans, it's gorgeous


----------



## flower71

Miss cherie, I live in a small town , the shop  has multibrands. But I travel evry now and then to Paris and I'll look for you, ok?


----------



## flower71

OK, I am in a mod pic mood (amacasa, where are you, friend?)
Just paired my new burberry dress and my lanvin flats with Fred jacket
without IM:









with IM


----------



## flower71

I also scored this dress during the sales. I have the blouse in beige


----------



## flower71

my recent purchase, sneakers in taupe. I have been wearing it nearly every day!


----------



## flower71

my little IM shoe collection (I forgot my flats but they are still packed away awaiting the sunny season!) from L-R
the bobby sneakers in taupe, Dickers (suede)in chocolat, becketts in ecru, dickers (suede) in taupe (I still wonder how they are still in good shape after all the wear!), dickers (leather) in cognac. I haven't bought any hi heels but I would love to add a pair of Jenny's in the next 2 months


----------



## flower71

oh I forgot this shirt too. It's a bit scrumpy because I have worn it lots and since I am in a picture taking mood(!) here goes: I wear it with cargo pants and heels and plan on wearing it with a pair of white jeans soon


----------



## zzhoneybee

flower71 said:


> oh I forgot this shirt too. It's a bit scrumpy because I have worn it lots and since I am in a picture taking mood(!) here goes: I wear it with cargo pants and heels and plan on wearing it with a pair of white jeans soon



We are shirt twins!  This is my favorite weekend shirt ever.  I usually wear it with dark denim, but think I will try it with white pants, too thanks to your suggestion!  I am jealous of your Ganael dress too, so pretty!


----------



## am2022

So effortlessly pretty flower !!
I love your hair !!!




flower71 said:


> OK, I am in a mod pic mood (amacasa, where are you, friend?)
> Just paired my new burberry dress and my lanvin flats with Fred jacket
> without IM:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with IM


----------



## am2022

Love this one as well!!!
Was eyeing it too but got sidetracked by other
Things!!! You know how it is!! 



flower71 said:


> I also scored this dress during the sales. I have the blouse in beige


----------



## am2022

Look at your shoe collection !!! Such classics!! Congrats!!
QUOTE=flower71;21147853]my little IM shoe collection (I forgot my flats but they are still packed away awaiting the sunny season!) from L-R
the bobby sneakers in taupe, Dickers (suede)in chocolat, becketts in ecru, dickers (suede) in taupe (I still wonder how they are still in good shape after all the wear!), dickers (leather) in cognac. I haven't bought any hi heels but I would love to add a pair of Jenny's in the next 2 months






[/QUOTE]


----------



## Jayne1

flower71 said:


> OK, I am in a mod pic mood (amacasa, where are you, friend?)
> Just paired my new burberry dress and my lanvin flats with Fred jacket
> without IM:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with IM


The jacket makes that outfit perfect!!


----------



## angelastoel

Miss.Cherie said:


> angela I love your blog, I check it all the time to see if you've posted anything new.
> Love your outfit, all the neutral tones then the unexpected twist from the jeans, it's gorgeous



thank you so much, love to hear that!
@ flower, I love your shoe collection, all the colours definetly complement each other!


----------



## flower71

zzhoneybee said:


> We are shirt twins!  This is my favorite weekend shirt ever.  I usually wear it with dark denim, but think I will try it with white pants, too thanks to your suggestion!  I am jealous of your Ganael dress too, so pretty!


yay twins! It really does get compliments, doesn't it? The dress should be a good transition into spring (it's still dreary here!)


----------



## flower71

Jayne1 said:


> The jacket makes that outfit perfect!!


doesn't it? Thanks , I remember how happy I was when I found one in my size last year!


----------



## flower71

angelastoel said:


> thank you so much, love to hear that!
> @ flower, I love your shoe collection, all the colours definetly complement each other!


thanks angela, I am sure you have an interesting collection too. I need a black pair now, don't you think?


----------



## flower71

amacasa said:


> So effortlessly pretty flower !!
> I love your hair !!!


Merci dearest ! I understand about keeping to tracks...sooo hard, no?!
I am sure you have a few items not yet posted here?? even non IM, always welcome on here


----------



## jellybebe

flower71 said:


> my recent purchase, sneakers in taupe. I have been wearing it nearly every day!



These look so cute and comfy!


----------



## tonkamama

flower71 said:


> OK, I am in a mod pic mood (amacasa, where are you, friend?)
> Just paired my new burberry dress and my lanvin flats with Fred jacket
> without IM:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with IM


Flower - amazing collection!  The dress and the fred jacket are perfect match..... Love your curly hair!


----------



## melmel33

Does anyone now where I can find the Etoile Jaz dress in black floral, size 36 from this season?  It sold out at Totokaelo here in the US.  Thanks!


----------



## flower71

thanks dear tonka! 
jellybebe, those sneakers are like slippers, litterally. Go grab a pair!


----------



## Amsterdam

flower71 said:


> thanks dear tonka!
> jellybebe, those sneakers are like slippers, litterally. Go grab a pair!



Fantastic outfit pic and I love your new buys!


----------



## Amsterdam

My outfit today; IM silk strapless dress (don't know the name, sorry) IM Etoile Felix jacket (from the Paris sale) and IM John silver scarf, IM dickers and Alaia belt.


----------



## Miss.Cherie

amsterdam I love your outfit, the dress is amazing! Do you have the black dicker boots? If so do you find them easy to wear (as in match with outfits easily)
Thanks!


----------



## Miss.Cherie

Miss.Cherie said:


> amsterdam I love your outfit, the dress is amazing! Do you have the black dicker boots? If so do you find them easy to wear (as in match with outfits easily)
> Thanks!


p.s. Do any of you have the Essia (studded) jeans? I am thinking about getting them. How do they wear?


----------



## Amsterdam

I'm celebrating my birthday tonight and I'm having trouble figuring out
what to wear. 
I already bought the Sass & Bide pick 'n mix dress, but it wrinkles really fast
after you sit down.
It's going to be in a restaurant and later we're going out for drinks.
Is the combination of the Flana with the matching skirt an IM overdose?


----------



## Amsterdam

Miss.Cherie said:


> amsterdam I love your outfit, the dress is amazing! Do you have the black dicker boots? If so do you find them easy to wear (as in match with outfits easily)
> Thanks!



The black dicker the most comfy and versatile shoes ever!
They match with everything.


----------



## am2022

Both pieces are eye catching even more so with the jacket... So maybe just pick one!!!
How about the jacket over a little black dress then
Heeled boot?
Happy birthday!!! Cheers!!!



Amsterdam said:


> I'm celebrating my birthday tonight and I'm having trouble figuring out
> what to wear.
> I already bought the Sass & Bide pick 'n mix dress, but it wrinkles really fast
> after you sit down.
> It's going to be in a restaurant and later we're going out for drinks.
> Is the combination of the Flana with the matching skirt an IM overdose?


----------



## bgmommy

Amsterdam said:


> I'm celebrating my birthday tonight and I'm having trouble figuring out
> what to wear.
> I already bought the Sass & Bide pick 'n mix dress, but it wrinkles really fast
> after you sit down.
> It's going to be in a restaurant and later we're going out for drinks.
> Is the combination of the Flana with the matching skirt an IM overdose?



Happy Birthday!!!  I LOVE it together, but all else..jewelry, bag, hair etc. must be "simple"!  Also like Amacasa suggestions over a black dress as well.  Post pics of what you decide, but most importantly ENJOY your special day and you will look Fab in whatever you decide!


----------



## Miss.Cherie

Happy birthday amsterdam! 

I'm so glad you think the dicker boots are so great. I am going to call some boutiques in hope of finding some tomorrow


----------



## Chanel 0407

Happy Birthday to you Amsterdam.  I love your choice below, but I too agree with Ama about putting the flana over a black dress.  Enjoy your day.



Amsterdam said:


> I'm celebrating my birthday tonight and I'm having trouble figuring out
> what to wear.
> I already bought the Sass & Bide pick 'n mix dress, but it wrinkles really fast
> after you sit down.
> It's going to be in a restaurant and later we're going out for drinks.
> Is the combination of the Flana with the matching skirt an IM overdose?


----------



## mikeyta

Amsterdam said:


> I'm celebrating my birthday tonight and I'm having trouble figuring out
> what to wear.
> I already bought the Sass & Bide pick 'n mix dress, but it wrinkles really fast
> after you sit down.
> It's going to be in a restaurant and later we're going out for drinks.
> Is the combination of the Flana with the matching skirt an IM overdose?


 happy bday Amsterdam. 
always love your jacket.  
I wish that I can go back to kukendorf for the parade of tulip this year


----------



## couturequeen

Really like how comfortable these Becketts look on Beyonce


----------



## angelastoel

Amsterdam said:


> I'm celebrating my birthday tonight and I'm having trouble figuring out
> what to wear.
> I already bought the Sass & Bide pick 'n mix dress, but it wrinkles really fast
> after you sit down.
> It's going to be in a restaurant and later we're going out for drinks.
> Is the combination of the Flana with the matching skirt an IM overdose?



Congrats girl!
I would prefer a little bit more simple look, like a simple dress or skinny's underneath. 
I would love to see the outfit you finally choose!


----------



## chicjean

angelastoel said:


> Another almost head to toe IM outfit (her items match so great together!) IM etoile sweater, IM Renell jeans and IM Dicker boots.



Love this! 

*Flower71*, such awesome photos! Love the Fred with the Burberry dress and your shoe collection!!!




Amsterdam said:


> My outfit today; IM silk strapless dress (don't know the name, sorry) IM Etoile Felix jacket (from the Paris sale) and IM John silver scarf, IM dickers and Alaia belt.



Cute!




Amsterdam said:


> I'm celebrating my birthday tonight and I'm having trouble figuring out
> what to wear.
> I already bought the Sass & Bide pick 'n mix dress, but it wrinkles really fast
> after you sit down.
> It's going to be in a restaurant and later we're going out for drinks.
> Is the combination of the Flana with the matching skirt an IM overdose?



 I agree with everyone else, I'd say just the jacket over a dress. Amazing!


----------



## chicjean

For ladies with Renells, do you ever get stopped?

I've had people asks me about them before, but I was out yesterday with my cousin and this woman literally FREAKED out and stopped me for almost 15 minutes. She wanted to know if she could take photos of them and where I got them and all about IM. It was a little uncomfortable, but pretty cool.

Have you every been stopped about any of your other IM pieces before??


----------



## flower71

jellybebe said:


> These look so cute and comfy!





tonkamama said:


> Flower - amazing collection!  The dress and the fred jacket are perfect match..... Love your curly hair!





chicjean said:


> For ladies with Renells, do you ever get stopped?
> 
> I've had people asks me about them before, but I was out yesterday with my cousin and this woman literally FREAKED out and stopped me for almost 15 minutes. She wanted to know if she could take photos of them and where I got them and all about IM. It was a little uncomfortable, but pretty cool.
> 
> Have you every been stopped about any of your other IM pieces before??


I do! Even in Paris where i suppose a lot of girls have them, I get stared at (at Ladurée in the toilets, ha!) and I admit a bit embarrasiing after a bit. Thanks  BTW


----------



## flower71

Amsterdam said:


> I'm celebrating my birthday tonight and I'm having trouble figuring out
> what to wear.
> I already bought the Sass & Bide pick 'n mix dress, but it wrinkles really fast
> after you sit down.
> It's going to be in a restaurant and later we're going out for drinks.
> Is the combination of the Flana with the matching skirt an IM overdose?


Happy Birthday to you! I agree with all on here, just the jacket with a neutral colour dress and shoes. The jacket is the statement in this outfit. What did you finally wear? I am sure you looked stuning as usual love your pic, that strapless dress is so much fun! I think I got the skirt, but I can't quite see the print.


----------



## Amsterdam

Thank you all so much!  I really appreciate all the advise.
I changed clothes about 5 times before leaving the house,
but ended up with the original outfit.:shame:
I avoided any extra jewelry and only added a belt from the IM 2010 collection.








amacasa said:


> Both pieces are eye catching even more so with the jacket... So maybe just pick one!!!
> How about the jacket over a little black dress then
> Heeled boot?
> Happy birthday!!! Cheers!!!





bgmommy said:


> Happy Birthday!!!  I LOVE it together, but all else..jewelry, bag, hair etc. must be "simple"!  Also like Amacasa suggestions over a black dress as well.  Post pics of what you decide, but most importantly ENJOY your special day and you will look Fab in whatever you decide!





Miss.Cherie said:


> Happy birthday amsterdam!
> 
> I'm so glad you think the dicker boots are so great. I am going to call some boutiques in hope of finding some tomorrow





Chanel 0407 said:


> Happy Birthday to you Amsterdam.  I love your choice below, but I too agree with Ama about putting the flana over a black dress.  Enjoy your day.





mikeyta said:


> happy bday Amsterdam.
> always love your jacket.
> I wish that I can go back to kukendorf for the parade of tulip this year





angelastoel said:


> Congrats girl!
> I would prefer a little bit more simple look, like a simple dress or skinny's underneath.
> I would love to see the outfit you finally choose!





chicjean said:


> Love this!
> 
> *Flower71*, such awesome photos! Love the Fred with the Burberry dress and your shoe collection!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with everyone else, I'd say just the jacket over a dress. Amazing!





flower71 said:


> Happy Birthday to you! I agree with all on here, just the jacket with a neutral colour dress and shoes. The jacket is the statement in this outfit. What did you finally wear? I am sure you looked stuning as usual love your pic, that strapless dress is so much fun! I think I got the skirt, but I can't quite see the print.


----------



## jellylicious

Amsterdam said:


> Thank you all so much!  I really appreciate all the advise. I changed clothes about 5 times before leaving the house, but ended up with the original outfit.:shame: I avoided any extra jewelry and only added a belt from the IM 2010 collection.



Happy birthday Amsterday! You look amazing!!! I don't think the outfit looks too much or too matchy matchy. Smart that you kept minimal jewelry. You def pulled the whole look off!


----------



## juneping

Amsterdam said:


> Thank you all so much!  I really appreciate all the advise.
> I changed clothes about 5 times before leaving the house,
> but ended up with the original outfit.:shame:
> I avoided any extra jewelry and only added a belt from the IM 2010 collection.



this is HOT...!!


----------



## Miss.Cherie

you look amazing in that outfit  Love the bag also! I'm about to call the boutiques to see if there are any black dickers, wish me luck girls!


----------



## juneping

flower71 said:


> OK, I am in a mod pic mood (amacasa, where are you, friend?)
> Just paired my new burberry dress and my lanvin flats with Fred jacket
> without IM:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with IM



love the simpleness of this pairing...


----------



## juneping

chicjean said:


> For ladies with Renells, do you ever get stopped?
> 
> I've had people asks me about them before, but I was out yesterday with my cousin and this woman literally FREAKED out and stopped me for almost 15 minutes. She wanted to know if she could take photos of them and where I got them and all about IM. It was a little uncomfortable, but pretty cool.
> 
> Have you every been stopped about any of your other IM pieces before??



not really. usually just paying compliments....15min is pretty extreme...but it's pretty flattering.


----------



## jellylicious

flower71 said:


> my little IM shoe collection (I forgot my flats but they are still packed away awaiting the sunny season!) from L-R
> the bobby sneakers in taupe, Dickers (suede)in chocolat, becketts in ecru, dickers (suede) in taupe (I still wonder how they are still in good shape after all the wear!), dickers (leather) in cognac. I haven't bought any hi heels but I would love to add a pair of Jenny's in the next 2 months


Lovely collection!!! And that fred jacket totally jazzes up the whole ensemble!


----------



## angelastoel

chicjean said:


> For ladies with Renells, do you ever get stopped?
> 
> I've had people asks me about them before, but I was out yesterday with my cousin and this woman literally FREAKED out and stopped me for almost 15 minutes. She wanted to know if she could take photos of them and where I got them and all about IM. It was a little uncomfortable, but pretty cool.
> 
> Have you every been stopped about any of your other IM pieces before??



I haven't really had people on the street coming up to me (but that is not a very Dutch thing to do, even celebrity's can often walk around without being herassed) but at birthday party's there are often people (also people I don't really know) complimenting me on my jackets (especially the flana's and the jordan-Reilly jackets) and sometimes asking me where I got them.

And now you say it, my colleague complimented me on my Renell pants last friday!


----------



## bgmommy

Amsterdam said:


> Thank you all so much!  I really appreciate all the advise.
> I changed clothes about 5 times before leaving the house,
> but ended up with the original outfit.:shame:
> I avoided any extra jewelry and only added a belt from the IM 2010 collection.



LOVE - perfection and as I knew...your outfit would be wonderful whatever you chose, BUT...I am so happy you wore them together - GORGEOUS!!!  I hope you had the happiest birthday ever and many many more!!!!


----------



## nycbagfiend

chicjean said:


> For ladies with Renells, do you ever get stopped?
> 
> I've had people asks me about them before, but I was out yesterday with my cousin and this woman literally FREAKED out and stopped me for almost 15 minutes. She wanted to know if she could take photos of them and where I got them and all about IM. It was a little uncomfortable, but pretty cool.
> 
> Have you every been stopped about any of your other IM pieces before??



 i don't own the renells, but last yr when the dickers became a hot item, i would occasionally be stopped and asked where and when i bought them.  i've only worn my willows twice but i was stopped on the nyc subway by a girl asking where i found them.  guess my feet get more looks then the rest of me since no one ever asked about my jackets/dresses/tops/jumpers etc!


----------



## tonkamama

Amsterdam said:


> Thank you all so much!  I really appreciate all the advise.
> I changed clothes about 5 times before leaving the house,
> but ended up with the original outfit.:shame:
> I avoided any extra jewelry and only added a belt from the IM 2010 collection.


Cute outfit! Happy birthday to you. You look amazing!

And yes I do wear the same top & bottom from the same group together from time to time.


----------



## flower71

Amsterdam said:


> Thank you all so much!  I really appreciate all the advise.
> I changed clothes about 5 times before leaving the house,
> but ended up with the original outfit.:shame:
> I avoided any extra jewelry and only added a belt from the IM 2010 collection.


You were right, It's beautiful together! Bravo!
juneping and jellycious: Merci


----------



## am2022

I love love it amsterdam!

Just visited evilbay and so many 2012 main collection are now out: the embellished jacket is being sold for $ 4999.00
rio sandal for $ 990
and the most wonderful fringed dana in a wonderful color for $ 1300...

All are wonderful looking but Im on a major ban...
Enjoy ladies!


----------



## bgmommy

amacasa said:


> I love love it amsterdam!
> 
> Just visited evilbay and so many 2012 main collection are now out: the embellished jacket is being sold for $ 4999.00
> rio sandal for $ 990
> and the most wonderful fringed dana in a wonderful color for $ 1300...
> 
> All are wonderful looking but Im on a major ban...
> Enjoy ladies!



Oh Amacasa - anytime you want to commiserate about being on a "major ban" - message me!  I am right there with you and so hard not to look!  I gave shopping up for Lent and I mean I can not buy myself anything, but a few necessities  - it's hard, but much needed right now!


----------



## tb-purselover

chicjean said:


> For ladies with Renells, do you ever get stopped?
> 
> I've had people asks me about them before, but I was out yesterday with my cousin and this woman literally FREAKED out and stopped me for almost 15 minutes. She wanted to know if she could take photos of them and where I got them and all about IM. It was a little uncomfortable, but pretty cool.
> 
> Have you every been stopped about any of your other IM pieces before??



I get compliments all the time too. Women ask where I got them and say they are "cool jeans!". Men just say, "I love your slacks.". But no one has rushed up and drooled or asked to take pics. I think I would be embarrassed too!


----------



## tb-purselover

angelastoel said:


> Another almost head to toe IM outfit (her items match so great together!) IM etoile sweater, IM Renell jeans and IM Dicker boots.


Love it. I wear them this way too!


----------



## tb-purselover

flower71 said:


> OK, I am in a mod pic mood (amacasa, where are you, friend?)
> Just paired my new burberry dress and my lanvin flats with Fred jacket
> without IM:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with IM


Hi Flower! I love how cute you look. Simple and chic. 

Congrats on your new additions. I was eyeing that dress, but wasn't fast enough here. The Bobbys are so comfy and we are Bobby twins!


----------



## tb-purselover

Amsterdam said:


> My outfit today; IM silk strapless dress (don't know the name, sorry) IM Etoile Felix jacket (from the Paris sale) and IM John silver scarf, IM dickers and Alaia belt.



You have such a nice figure! This outfit is divine on you.

Happy birthday! I think your bday IM outfit looks beautiful. You did a great job. I think since you didn't do jewelry it didn't distract from you IM outfit. Pulled it off well, you look HAWT!


----------



## birkingal

Amsterdam said:


> Thank you all so much!  I really appreciate all the advise.
> I changed clothes about 5 times before leaving the house,
> but ended up with the original outfit.:shame:
> I avoided any extra jewelry and only added a belt from the IM 2010 collection.




Amsterdam, you look AMAZING! Although I think that you'll look good in a sack anyway.


----------



## birkingal

flower71 said:


> OK, I am in a mod pic mood (amacasa, where are you, friend?)
> Just paired my new burberry dress and my lanvin flats with Fred jacket
> without IM:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with IM



Flower, I'm in love with this outfit. I haven't thought of pairing the Fred with a dress but wow, you look sensational!


----------



## chicjean

Amsterdam said:


> Thank you all so much!  I really appreciate all the advise.
> I changed clothes about 5 times before leaving the house,
> but ended up with the original outfit.:shame:
> I avoided any extra jewelry and only added a belt from the IM 2010 collection.



You look amazing! I'm glad you didn't listen to any of us- your original outfit rocks!


----------



## bgmommy

chicjean said:


> You look amazing! I'm glad you didn't listen to any of us- your original outfit rocks!



Now chicjean I must say - that I was the only one that originally went with pairing it together and saying "I LOVE it"!!!  I knew she could rock it especially on a special night like her bday  Didn't she look smashing!!!


----------



## chicjean

bgmommy said:


> Now chicjean I must say - that I was the only one that originally went with pairing it together and saying "I LOVE it"!!!  I knew she could rock it especially on a special night like her bday  Didn't she look smashing!!!



Haha, that is true! Regardless, she looked fab!


----------



## loves

if i wear 36 size in marc by marc jacobs shoes, what size would i be looking at those IM sneakers (whatever they're called) i'm so in want of a pair, the pics here look so good


----------



## macaroonchica93

This thread makes me want to brake bank and buy myself a pair of Olive Green Dicker boots.


----------



## chicjean

Found this really awesome video of IM talking about her spring collection and what inspired it. Pretty neat, in my opinion. 

I can't embed the code, but the link is here: http://vimeo.com/37254307


----------



## DollyAntics

francelamour said:


> You can mail IM Paris and they send you a email who has ordered the black 'Dickers' in your area!


 
Do you have the email address please?


----------



## flower71

tb-purselover said:


> Hi Flower! I love how cute you look. Simple and chic.
> 
> Congrats on your new additions. I was eyeing that dress, but wasn't fast enough here. The Bobbys are so comfy and we are Bobby twins!


thanks so much! I am glad we're twins...


----------



## flower71

birkingal said:


> Flower, I'm in love with this outfit. I haven't thought of pairing the Fred with a dress but wow, you look sensational!


thanks a lot! I am always inspired by YOUR looks !


----------



## flower71

loves said:


> if i wear 36 size in marc by marc jacobs shoes, what size would i be looking at those IM sneakers (whatever they're called) i'm so in want of a pair, the pics here look so good


Hi dear! IM sizes are tricky, but they are french sizing...Marc jacobs is italian i think so 36 IT is 37 IM. Hey girls, correct me if I am wrong? BTW Which sneakers?


----------



## juneping

flower71 said:


> Hi dear! IM sizes are tricky, but they are french sizing...Marc jacobs is italian i think so 36 IT is 37 IM. Hey girls, correct me if I am wrong? BTW Which sneakers?



the IM shoe sizing is really weird. i have 4 pairs of IM. one 38, and three were 37. i am US 7.
pumps and dickers are 37 which fit me perfectly. the 38 dana and 37 mony both run large to me. i had to use thick insole so my feet would not fly out of the boots.


----------



## birkingal

flower71 said:


> thanks a lot! I am always inspired by YOUR looks !



You're a sweetheart! I'd give up my Birkin for your figure!


----------



## loves

flower71 said:


> BTW Which sneakers?


Thanks! 
Hmm all of them? Hehe


----------



## tb-purselover

IM Boots and Balenciaga moto jacket and bbag. Look great together! From Elle magazine (street chic)


----------



## tb-purselover

loves said:


> if i wear 36 size in marc by marc jacobs shoes, what size would i be looking at those IM sneakers (whatever they're called) i'm so in want of a pair, the pics here look so good



Sizing is so difficult with IM shoes, imho. I have many pairs (dickers, dana boots, franklins, cleane booties, bobby sneakers and willow sneakers).

Dickers, dana, franklins, cleane booties, and bobby sneakers are all sz 37.

However, my Willows are a size 38. With the dana boots, I could have gone with a sz 38. They have broken in and stretched a bit. So are more comfortable, but a sz 38 would have been ideal.

I'm not sure if we are much help .


----------



## loves

tb-purselover said:


> Sizing is so difficult with IM shoes, imho. I have many pairs (dickers, dana boots, franklins, cleane booties, bobby sneakers and willow sneakers).
> 
> Dickers, dana, franklins, cleane booties, and bobby sneakers are all sz 37.
> 
> However, my Willows are a size 38. With the dana boots, I could have gone with a sz 38. They have broken in and stretched a bit. So are more comfortable, but a sz 38 would have been ideal.
> 
> I'm not sure if we are much help .



Oh wow thanks so much. I think I better try them on before buying.


----------



## cornico

chicjean said:


> Found this really awesome video of IM talking about her spring collection and what inspired it. Pretty neat, in my opinion.
> 
> I can't embed the code, but the link is here: http://vimeo.com/37254307



thanks for posting this, very cool!


----------



## flower71

chicjean said:


> Found this really awesome video of IM talking about her spring collection and what inspired it. Pretty neat, in my opinion.
> 
> I can't embed the code, but the link is here: http://vimeo.com/37254307


thanks for the link! She resumed the IM spirit sooo well...


----------



## flower71

^^jusr reread my post, ha! Of course, she IS IM! Sorry for sounding silly I guess I still wasn't awake...
I am going to see a few things today at my local boutique, I think this season, I'll be getting more etoile than the main line...except for the shoes.
What are you girls thinking of? 
Today, I feel winter is behind us, Yahoo!!


----------



## ElleFlowers

This weekend I bought the Haca Jacket in black in a shop in the Netherlands.
I am a little bit in doubt about it, what do you all think. Do you like it? 

How should I wear it? 

Please find the jacket in the link below. Let me know your thoughts!

http://thenewguard.com.au/shop/etoile-haca-jacket


----------



## flower71

^I just saw it this morning. I think I prefer the blue one more...but that's just me. I guess I am craving for spring colours right now. Anyway, congrats!


----------



## zzhoneybee

loves said:


> Oh wow thanks so much. I think I better try them on before buying.



I am a true US 8.5, and have taken a 39 in Marc by Marc Jacobs shoes (mouse flats and ruffle booties, to be exact).  

I have the Betty/Bobby in a 39, and the Bekkett/Willow in  a 39, as well.  Both fit very comfortably.  

The Bekkett/Willows are a little tighter and stiffer at first than the Betty/Bobby, but loosen and become more comfortable with wear.  

If you have a narrow-normal foot, you may want to stick with your true size for both styles.  However, if your feet are wide, you might want to consider sizing up in the Willow/Bekkett, depending on how you like to wear your shoes (i.e., if you don't mind a looser fit so that they're comfortable, or if you want to wear them with thick-ish socks).


Hope this helps!!


----------



## jellylicious

tb-purselover said:


> IM Boots and Balenciaga moto jacket and bbag. Look great together! From Elle magazine (street chic)



Gorgeous and effortless style! 

IM FW12 is showing tomorrow. I can't wait to see the new collection.


----------



## francelamour

ElleFlowers said:
			
		

> This weekend I bought the Haca Jacket in black in a shop in the Netherlands.
> I am a little bit in doubt about it, what do you all think. Do you like it?
> 
> How should I wear it?
> 
> Please find the jacket in the link below. Let me know your thoughts!
> 
> http://thenewguard.com.au/shop/etoile-haca-jacket



I bought the Haca in black as well - wear it with jeans and a white tshirt as well as with some pink or saphir skinnys and a pull - I think the black one is much more versatile than the blue (petrol) one!


----------



## weibaobai

From my blog...


----------



## juneping

matches got 2 pairs of cropped leather pants.....they look so great....where's my money tree...??


----------



## tb-purselover

I love the leather cropped pants. But I love that poncho MORE! Yum! 

Unfortunately, I have no money on the money tree either . I picked it bare. 

I'm also trying to save the funds for the must haves this year (IM printed jeans, a few tops, etc). But I hope someone here buys some of these items so I can drool from afar!





juneping said:


> matchesfashion.com/pws/images/catalogue/products/isa-c-kalas-pa0025_bck/xlarge/isa-c-kalas-pa0025_bck_4.jpgmatchesfashion.com/pws/images/catalogue/products/isa-c-kalas-pa0025_red/xlarge/isa-c-kalas-pa0025_red_4.jpg
> matches got 2 pairs of cropped leather pants.....they look so great....where's my money tree...??


----------



## tb-purselover

I love the styling. I especially love your red YSLs!!!



weibaobai said:


> From my blog...


----------



## juneping

tb-purselover said:


> I love the leather cropped pants. But I love that poncho MORE! Yum!
> 
> Unfortunately, I have no money on the money tree either . I picked it bare.
> 
> I'm also trying to save the funds for the must haves this year (IM printed jeans, a few tops, etc). But I hope someone here buys some of these items so I can drool from afar!



do you happen to know when are those jeans coming out?? it's been a loooooong time...


----------



## tb-purselover

I was told March to early April. I wish I knew more because it is hard to wait.

I think they will be released first in Europe. Once you see it there then the boutiques in the US will follow!



juneping said:


> do you happen to know when are those jeans coming out?? it's been a loooooong time...


----------



## weibaobai

Hi purse lover,
Thank you! 




tb-purselover said:


> I love the styling. I especially love your red YSLs!!!


----------



## lulu1982

Hey,

How do people feel about the Isabel Marant sandals for summer? I found a pair on net-a-porter, called the Merry and I'm on the fence.

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/180871


----------



## tonkamama

Haha... I have no money tree either, I am saving up for few items I really wanted... And I am enjoying everyone's new purchases and mod pictures... Please keep them coming!




juneping said:


> matchesfashion.com/pws/images/catalogue/products/isa-c-kalas-pa0025_bck/xlarge/isa-c-kalas-pa0025_bck_4.jpgmatchesfashion.com/pws/images/catalogue/products/isa-c-kalas-pa0025_red/xlarge/isa-c-kalas-pa0025_red_4.jpg
> matches got 2 pairs of cropped leather pants.....they look so great....where's my money tree...??





tb-purselover said:


> I love the leather cropped pants. But I love that poncho MORE! Yum!
> 
> Unfortunately, I have no money on the money tree either . I picked it bare.
> 
> I'm also trying to save the funds for the must haves this year (IM printed jeans, a few tops, etc). But I hope someone here buys some of these items so I can drool from afar!


----------



## tonkamama

weibaobai said:


> From my blog...


Cute outfits you put together!


----------



## tonkamama

lulu1982 said:


> Hey,
> 
> How do people feel about the Isabel Marant sandals for summer? I found a pair on net-a-porter, called the Merry and I'm on the fence.
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/180871


As much as I love all her shoes & boots... One problem with me is that I prefer lower heels... Hence Dicker fits my lifestyle the best..... So when I saw the sandals, I was happy that finally seeing flat shoes, however something just missing for me on this particular style... I will wait for sales..


----------



## nycbagfiend

tonkamama said:


> As much as I love all her shoes & boots... One problem with me is that I prefer lower heels... Hence Dicker fits my lifestyle the best..... So when I saw the sandals, I was happy that finally seeing flat shoes, however something just missing for me on this particular style... I will wait for sales..



i agree with tonka...i like the flat style, but they're just eh otherwise.  i think i could find similar for half the price.

i do like the wedge version IM has out this summer (the handy?) but they may be a bit too high for everyday wear for me.

looking forward to seeing clips of the fall collection!


----------



## nycbagfiend

weibaobai said:


> From my blog...



love the lexy (that is the lexy, right?!) w/the denim shorts and pops of red!


----------



## tb-purselover

lulu1982 said:


> Hey,
> 
> How do people feel about the Isabel Marant sandals for summer? I found a pair on net-a-porter, called the Merry and I'm on the fence.
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/180871



I love IM shoes but these are just not doing it for me. I just feel I can find similar sandals for much less. They are not calling to me.


----------



## chicjean

weibaobai said:


> From my blog...



Love this look!  




juneping said:


> matchesfashion.com/pws/images/catalogue/products/isa-c-kalas-pa0025_bck/xlarge/isa-c-kalas-pa0025_bck_4.jpgmatchesfashion.com/pws/images/catalogue/products/isa-c-kalas-pa0025_red/xlarge/isa-c-kalas-pa0025_red_4.jpg
> matches got 2 pairs of cropped leather pants.....they look so great....where's my money tree...??



These are pretty awesome- looking for that tree, too


----------



## juneping

tb-purselover said:


> I was told March to early April. I wish I knew more because it is hard to wait.
> 
> I think they will be released first in Europe. Once you see it there then the boutiques in the US will follow!



thanks *TB*!! 

i also wanted to share this image from zara...it's very IM...i want it now...


----------



## juliette31

juneping said:


> thanks *TB*!!
> 
> i also wanted to share this image from zara...it's very IM...i want it now...
> media-cdn.pinterest.com/upload/58617232619947524_eJZPgPLt_f.jpg



Wow! Love this look, especially the jacket.


----------



## Jayne1

chicjean said:


> Found this really awesome video of IM talking about her spring collection and what inspired it. Pretty neat, in my opinion.
> 
> I can't embed the code, but the link is here: http://vimeo.com/37254307


Thank you!  Interesting.

Her inspiration was the girl who travels all around the world and picks up treasures.. yet she's very crafty and tie-dyes her own jeans, she patches her own jeans and makes a new sweater out of a bunch of old ones. Okay.


----------



## Jayne1

lulu1982 said:


> Hey,
> 
> How do people feel about the Isabel Marant sandals for summer? I found a pair on net-a-porter, called the Merry and I'm on the fence.
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/180871


I tried these in the store.  My main concern was the absolute lack of support and flatness, and I like a basic flat -- but these felt like they would start to hurt my high arches if I tried walking in them for a  while.

Also, I have big feet and these made them look even bigger.  Hate that.

Also, they didn't have an IM feel to them, so for the price, I'd rather get something else.


----------



## tb-purselover

Oh, that is so much like IM!!! I actually like it too. I will have to check it out. I went to the zara website and noticed that there were a lot of pieces that were influenced by IM. Very interesting!

Can I ask where you found that image? Is it from the lookbook?




juneping said:


> thanks *TB*!!
> 
> i also wanted to share this image from zara...it's very IM...i want it now...
> media-cdn.pinterest.com/upload/58617232619947524_eJZPgPLt_f.jpg


----------



## juneping

tb-purselover said:


> Oh, that is so much like IM!!! I actually like it too. I will have to check it out. I went to the zara website and noticed that there were a lot of pieces that were influenced by IM. Very interesting!
> 
> Can I ask where you found that image? Is it from the lookbook?



it hasn't come out yet...you can find it in the lookbook under TRF.
may be the stores will carry it earlier than online. i still feel the store and online are not very consistent...and it seems stores will carry the stuff earlier than online. but i can't be sure. let's give each other a shout-out if we see it.


----------



## weibaobai

Hi chicjean, thank you!


chicjean said:


> Love this look!
> These are pretty awesome- looking for that tree, too



Hi nycbagfiend, actually it's the from the etoile line from last season...so I don't think it's the lexy.  Thanks for your compliment!


nycbagfiend said:


> love the lexy (that is the lexy, right?!) w/the denim shorts and pops of red!



Hi Tonkamama, thank you!


tonkamama said:


> Cute outfits you put together!


----------



## tb-purselover

juneping said:


> it hasn't come out yet...*you can find it in the lookbook under TRF.*


Found it! Thanks for pointing me in the right direction 



juneping said:


> may be the stores will carry it earlier than online. i still feel the store and online are not very consistent...and it seems stores will carry the stuff earlier than online. but i can't be sure. *let's give each other a shout-out if we see it*.



Sounds like a good plan. I'll stalk it too and if I see it I'll give you a shout.


----------



## loves

'thank you so much! i think i'll have to get to the store, there is no IM in my city



zzhoneybee said:


> I am a true US 8.5, and have taken a 39 in Marc by Marc Jacobs shoes (mouse flats and ruffle booties, to be exact).
> 
> I have the Betty/Bobby in a 39, and the Bekkett/Willow in  a 39, as well.  Both fit very comfortably.
> 
> The Bekkett/Willows are a little tighter and stiffer at first than the Betty/Bobby, but loosen and become more comfortable with wear.
> 
> If you have a narrow-normal foot, you may want to stick with your true size for both styles.  However, if your feet are wide, you might want to consider sizing up in the Willow/Bekkett, depending on how you like to wear your shoes (i.e., if you don't mind a looser fit so that they're comfortable, or if you want to wear them with thick-ish socks).
> 
> 
> Hope this helps!!


----------



## ElleFlowers

juneping said:


> it hasn't come out yet...you can find it in the lookbook under TRF.
> may be the stores will carry it earlier than online. i still feel the store and online are not very consistent...and it seems stores will carry the stuff earlier than online. but i can't be sure. let's give each other a shout-out if we see it.


 

This jacket is in stores already, I have seen it on several fora (on people who bought it in store). Zara should have the storen and online store consistent...


----------



## juneping

ElleFlowers said:


> This jacket is in stores already, I have seen it on several fora (on people who bought it in store). Zara should have the storen and online store consistent...



they don't have it online here in the US. are you in europe??


----------



## ElleFlowers

juneping said:


> they don't have it online here in the US. are you in europe??


 
The jacket is in stores, and I just saw it online here...


----------



## ElleFlowers

ElleFlowers said:


> The jacket is in stores, and I just saw it online here...


 
Yes I am in the Netherlands


----------



## Amsterdam

ElleFlowers said:


> The jacket is in stores, and I just saw it online here...



Do you have the link?


----------



## Amsterdam

For the ladies that are looking for the Jordan (red beading)
There is one (size1) on YOOX for a good price.


----------



## ElleFlowers

Amsterdam said:


> For the ladies that are looking for the Jordan (red beading)
> There is one (size1) on YOOX for a good price.


 
I have been looking for this jacket (or the other versions) for a long time! Too bad its a size 1, because I know this jacket for Size 1 is really small (european size 34 and no stretch)...


----------



## jellylicious

That was fast! It's already gone. What was the price? I was curious to see.


----------



## jellylicious

juneping said:


> thanks *TB*!!
> 
> i also wanted to share this image from zara...it's very IM...i want it now...


Wow-dead on!


----------



## ElleFlowers

jellylicious said:


> That was fast! It's already gone. What was the price? I was curious to see.


 
Price was EUR 559


----------



## jellylicious

ElleFlowers said:


> Price was EUR 559



Whoever bought it is a lucky gal! Great score!


----------



## nycbagfiend

Amsterdam said:


> For the ladies that are looking for the Jordan (red beading)
> There is one (size1) on YOOX for a good price.



darn...i had just checked yoox about 1/2 hour earlier...must have just updated the site!

curious what the price was as well...i wouldn't be surprised if it turns up on ebay next week at an inflated price--there's one particular seller that clearly stalks all the discount sites, snags the good stuff and puts it up for sell at double...frustrating!


----------



## ElleFlowers

nycbagfiend said:


> darn...i had just checked yoox about 1/2 hour earlier...must have just updated the site!
> 
> curious what the price was as well...i wouldn't be surprised if it turns up on ebay next week at an inflated price--there's one particular seller that clearly stalks all the discount sites, snags the good stuff and puts it up for sell at double...frustrating!


 
Price was EUR 559!


----------



## bgmommy

nycbagfiend said:


> darn...i had just checked yoox about 1/2 hour earlier...must have just updated the site!
> 
> curious what the price was as well...i wouldn't be surprised if it turns up on ebay next week at an inflated price--there's one particular seller that clearly stalks all the discount sites, snags the good stuff and puts it up for sell at double...frustrating!



I TOTALLY find that so frustrating!!!!  I logged on too before I even saw the post and it was on there, but sold...good for me I guess since i am on BAN!!!


----------



## nycbagfiend

bgmommy said:


> I TOTALLY find that so frustrating!!!!  I logged on too before I even saw the post and it was on there, but sold...good for me I guess since i am on BAN!!!



double argh!  elleflowers, that is a great price!  so annoyed i didn't refresh the site again....on my computer all morning too.  bah!

bgmommy, i put myself on a ban as well (bought way too much during the winter sales!) but would have lifted it for the jordan...after getting lucky with the july on the outnet, i feel like i need to complete my IM 'trifecta' of the july, jordan and reilly!  ebay prices are too inflated tho...i'll be pretty annoyed if i see a size 1 jordan pop up at a crazy price on ebay next week!


----------



## bgmommy

i am curious...what did you decide about the Willows?  Mine are still sitting in box - not a good sign - LOL!  I LOVE my navy/ecru, but have a little feeling os "silliness" with these although my boys think they are cool.  It must be my age 




nycbagfiend said:


> hmm..i do have only a 3 yr old but my husband took a few yrs to be 'ready' for kids, so i started a bit later--but that's a whole other story thread!   i'm hitting the mid-30-point!
> 
> i wish i had bought the more subdued beketts last year--i remember thinking they looked ridiculous yet of course a year later i'm totally digging the look!  i'm contemplating the suede anthracite bettys/bobbys--i think i'd get good use out of those.  also, i confess--i cheated on IM last fall when i realized i liked the look of the hightop trainer but the bekketts were sold out--i bought a pair of jimmy choo tokyo hi-tops--not nearly as cool as the IM and of course, no hidden wedge, but quite a comfy decent alternative!
> 
> thanks for the barefoot tip--going to try walking around my home for a day in them as well to break in.


----------



## tb-purselover

Wow, that was an excellent price on the Jordan! Who ever got it totally scored.


----------



## tb-purselover

bgmommy said:


> i am curious...what did you decide about the Willows?  Mine are still sitting in box - not a good sign - LOL!  I LOVE my navy/ecru, but have a little feeling os "silliness" with these although my boys think they are cool.  It must be my age



Me too! I'm curious. I have a pair that is sitting in my closet. I love the look of them. My kids think they are so cool. But I have a hard time breaking them out. I shouldn't. I think they are totoally cool and love them. But I guess I worry I might fall out of love with them and want to go for something a little less bright, long term. 

So they sit in their box, unworn, until I decide if it is really love or if they are just an infatuation .

I would love to hear if you kept them and have worn them out yet!


----------



## tb-purselover

A lovely close-up of the tye-dye jacket. From carolinesmode.com


----------



## Greentea

^ that's hot!


----------



## kml2887

tb-purselover said:


> A lovely close-up of the tye-dye jacket. From carolinesmode.com


 
 Amazing! I would love to see mod pics of this jacket (other than just on the runway). Hopefully some will surface. It looks like it might be puffy though, which makes me hesitate along with the price tag $$$$$ ush:


----------



## Amsterdam

nycbagfiend said:


> darn...i had just checked yoox about 1/2 hour earlier...must have just updated the site!
> 
> curious what the price was as well...i wouldn't be surprised if it turns up on ebay next week at an inflated price--there's one particular seller that clearly stalks all the discount sites, snags the good stuff and puts it up for sell at double...frustrating!



The price on the US site was $ 820.

I really dislike the fact that some people buy items just to re-sell on Ebay to make profit, that's why I post these offers here when I come across them so 
that someone here that really appreciates IM can snap them up!


----------



## Amsterdam

tb-purselover said:


> A lovely close-up of the tye-dye jacket. From carolinesmode.com



 Thanks  for posting!

Has anyone tried that jacket on yet?


----------



## Tee

Hey ladies!  I'm not sure if this has been posted already, but there's a major Isabel Marant/Jerome Dreyfuss sale going on in downtown LA today and tomorrow. Check out the deets here:

http://www.refinery29.com/isabel-marant-sale-los-angeles


----------



## tonkamama

Amsterdam said:


> The price on the US site was $ 820.
> 
> I really dislike the fact that some people buy items just to re-sell on Ebay to make profit, that's why I post these offers here when I come across them so
> that someone here that really appreciates IM can snap them up!


Totally agree! I would love to see one of the true IM lover getting the deal on these beautiful jackets.... Actually wearing them.

Thanks for posting...


----------



## tb-purselover

ITA with your thoughts here Amsterdam. It upsets me too. I wish that didn't happen.

I saw an amazing deal on some Franklins. 70% off, so around $340 USD!!! I was debating getting them in another color. I slept on it and they were gone the next day. I'm ok with that because I waited, so I lost out. Better for me since I shouldn't be spending anyways .

But then I saw them on ebay!!! Marked up to $748! I hope they are not the ones I found deeply discounted. But if they are, it makes me so upset. I would rather it go to a true IM lover.



Amsterdam said:


> The price on the US site was $ 820.
> 
> I really dislike the fact that some people buy items just to re-sell on Ebay to make profit, that's why I post these offers here when I come across them so
> that someone here that really appreciates IM can snap them up!


----------



## tb-purselover

I wish I lived in LA! Did you go? If you did tell us all about it! What pieces did you see? Did you end up buying anything?



Tee said:


> Hey ladies!  I'm not sure if this has been posted already, but there's a major Isabel Marant/Jerome Dreyfuss sale going on in downtown LA today and tomorrow. Check out the deets here:
> 
> http://www.refinery29.com/isabel-marant-sale-los-angeles


----------



## Tee

tb-purselover said:


> I wish I lived in LA! Did you go? If you did tell us all about it! What pieces did you see? Did you end up buying anything?



I'm actually out of town right now, but hopefully someone went and can report back!  Totally bummed I'm missing it!


----------



## jellylicious

tb-purselover said:


> A lovely close-up of the tye-dye jacket. From carolinesmode.com


Love the details and the color orangey red totally pops!



Amsterdam said:


> The price on the US site was $ 820.
> 
> I really dislike the fact that some people buy items just to re-sell on Ebay to make profit, that's why I post these offers here when I come across them so
> that someone here that really appreciates IM can snap them up!



I know i'll be checking ebay and see if that jacket pops up! 



Tee said:


> Hey ladies!  I'm not sure if this has been posted already, but there's a major Isabel Marant/Jerome Dreyfuss sale going on in downtown LA today and tomorrow. Check out the deets here:
> 
> http://www.refinery29.com/isabel-marant-sale-los-angeles


Wish i'm in LA! Whoever makes it to the sale-let us know what you've score! Living vicariously through you!


----------



## juneping

size 1 on yoox....it's pretty expensive tho. but i thought some of you might want to get this dress. it's so pretty


----------



## nycbagfiend

bgmommy said:


> i am curious...what did you decide about the Willows?  Mine are still sitting in box - not a good sign - LOL!  I LOVE my navy/ecru, but have a little feeling os "silliness" with these although my boys think they are cool.  It must be my age



well, by default...i kept them!  i was back and forth and back and forth again, and when i got home from my holiday i realized i was over the barney's 30 day return policy so the decision was made for me!  i wore them once--to a playdate at my neighbor's apartment so they haven't even touched concrete yet! i have to admit--they were a touch uncomfortable!  i still need to get some stretching spray and shove a pair of shoe trees in!

i kind of wish i had gone for the anthracite bettys instead--still contemplating those!  i'm pretty sure i'd get good wear out of them but fear the willows would become an expensive piece of closet art!  the willows are undoubtedly cool and while i like to think i'm somewhat hip for a 30something, still not sure i can pull them off!


----------



## nycbagfiend

juneping said:


> cdn.yoox.biz/34/34244147va_12_f.jpg
> 
> size 1 on yoox....it's pretty expensive tho. but i thought some of you might want to get this dress. it's so pretty



i was eyeing that one this AM, juneping!  so pretty, but i have a sorta similar one from last summer and i am trying to be good on my self-imposed ban!

really lovely though...hope it works for someone!


----------



## nycbagfiend

Tee said:


> I'm actually out of town right now, but hopefully someone went and can report back!  Totally bummed I'm missing it!



i vaguely remember a similar sale in LA last year too, no?  

hope some of the ladies here grab some deals!  come to nyc next, isabel and jerome!


----------



## nycbagfiend

tb-purselover said:


> A lovely close-up of the tye-dye jacket. From carolinesmode.com



drooling over that jacket...that would make up for missing the jordan this morning (tho' lighten up my wallet a heckuva lot more! )


----------



## nycbagfiend

Amsterdam said:


> The price on the US site was $ 820.
> 
> I really dislike the fact that some people buy items just to re-sell on Ebay to make profit, that's why I post these offers here when I come across them so
> that someone here that really appreciates IM can snap them up!



much appreciated, amsterdam!

hopefully it was grabbed by a true fan, not a reseller!  (and if it doesn't fit them, hopefully they'll return it to yoox, not price gouge it on ebay!


----------



## flower71

juneping said:


> thanks *TB*!!
> 
> i also wanted to share this image from zara...it's very IM...i want it now...


omg, i want that jacket! juneping, you are bad!


----------



## OrangeFizz

Did a little recon for those who were considering going to that IM sale in DTLA, I heard it was severely picked over to start with. Not too much from the last season that stood out (except for the embroidered navajo jeans). So if you can't make it don't feel too bad!


----------



## Suzie

Amsterdam said:


> For the ladies that are looking for the Jordan (red beading)
> There is one (size1) on YOOX for a good price.


 
Oh how I wish that it were a size 3, there is one that I have been stalking on ebay but it is so expensive for a used jacket, I mean it isn't Chanel!!


----------



## flower71

^Ever so true, suzie! 
I am still waiting for the perfect one

BTW, I am more thrilled with the Etoile collection so far...Already got a blouse and will probably be getting a knitted dress and some tops (sorry don't know the names yet, I will try to find a pic and post here...still struggling with technology)


----------



## flower71

OrangeFizz said:


> Did a little recon for those who were considering going to that IM sale in DTLA, I heard it was severely picked over to start with. Not too much from the last season that stood out (except for the embroidered navajo jeans). So if you can't make it don't feel too bad!


It sounded so exciting! Never been to LA


----------



## juneping

nycbagfiend said:


> i was eyeing that one this AM, juneping!  so pretty, but i have a sorta similar one from last summer and i am trying to be good on my self-imposed ban!
> 
> really lovely though...hope it works for someone!



same here...hope some IM lover will get it. it's out of my price range..or else i'd have gotten it.



flower71 said:


> omg, i want that jacket! juneping, you are bad!


i am waiting patiently for it. elleflower said it's out in europe and i went to zara int'l website to check and didn't see it. there's another one same color with diff detail from zara women. this one is TRF....


----------



## jellylicious

juneping said:


> same here...hope some IM lover will get it. it's out of my price range..or else i'd have gotten it.
> i am waiting patiently for it. elleflower said it's out in europe and i went to zara int'l website to check and didn't see it. there's another one same color with diff detail from zara women. this one is TRF....



The jacket is really cute and can't beat the price. Has anyone tried their jeans? I'm wondering how they fit? 

I'm also jumping on the shopping ban!


----------



## juneping

jellylicious said:


> The jacket is really cute and can't beat the price. Has anyone tried their jeans? I'm wondering how they fit?
> 
> I'm also jumping on the shopping ban!



their jeans are hit or miss. i have a pair of waxed skinnies and they were fine. and i tried another pair of white skinny jeans, the fabric was quite bad...it felt like the fabric was sticking to my skin...not liking that look.


----------



## nycbagfiend

juneping said:


> their jeans are hit or miss. i have a pair of waxed skinnies and they were fine. and i tried another pair of white skinny jeans, the fabric was quite bad...it felt like the fabric was sticking to my skin...not liking that look.



i'm fairly new to zara--do they restock online or once it's gone, that's it?  i kind of like that pair of tie-dye jeans (shown on the model wearing the jacket you're after) but wondering if it's worth a trip to the store or if i can be lazy and just wait until it pops back online?!


----------



## chicjean

tb-purselover said:


> A lovely close-up of the tye-dye jacket. From carolinesmode.com


  I'm excited to see it on people. 



Tee said:


> Hey ladies!  I'm not sure if this has been posted already, but there's a major Isabel Marant/Jerome Dreyfuss sale going on in downtown LA today and tomorrow. Check out the deets here:
> 
> http://www.refinery29.com/isabel-marant-sale-los-angeles



Kicking myself for not knowing about this! I had a day off yesterday, too :cry:



OrangeFizz said:


> Did a little recon for those who were considering going to that IM sale in DTLA, I heard it was severely picked over to start with. Not too much from the last season that stood out (except for the embroidered navajo jeans). So if you can't make it don't feel too bad!



But this makes me feel better. After going to the Barney's Warehouse sale, I'm a little over screaming, rude ladies fighting over clothes!



juneping said:


> cdn.yoox.biz/34/34244147va_12_f.jpg
> 
> size 1 on yoox....it's pretty expensive tho. but i thought some of you might want to get this dress. it's so pretty



I was eyeing this, too, but it's just so expensive!


----------



## jellylicious

juneping said:


> their jeans are hit or miss. i have a pair of waxed skinnies and they were fine. and i tried another pair of white skinny jeans, the fabric was quite bad...it felt like the fabric was sticking to my skin...not liking that look.



Oh yea-not cute! I'm particular with jeans. Nothing like a good pair that fits right-it's worth the money.


----------



## juneping

nycbagfiend said:


> i'm fairly new to zara--do they restock online or once it's gone, that's it?  i kind of like that pair of tie-dye jeans (shown on the model wearing the jacket you're after) but wondering if it's worth a trip to the store or if i can be lazy and just wait until it pops back online?!



i remembered there's one item was back in stock after the size was gone. so it's possible. my experience was online has more stock than the stores. the silver top i got...i tried it at the store but there's only M. and online they had S, M and L. but i still like going to the store on my way home sometimes....you can really see the fabric and details. certain items look better in person.


----------



## chicjean

FYI, I was in Creatures of Comfort in LA the other day and was talking to the SA. They were packing up sale stuff, and she mentioned that it's all getting sent to the store in NYC for a huge blowout. NYC ladies, heads up! Let us know if you go and find anything amazing!


----------



## nycbagfiend

juneping said:


> i remembered there's one item was back in stock after the size was gone. so it's possible. my experience was online has more stock than the stores. the silver top i got...i tried it at the store but there's only M. and online they had S, M and L. but i still like going to the store on my way home sometimes....you can really see the fabric and details. certain items look better in person.



thanks, juneping...i'll keep an eye on the website and the stores then!  online shopping while wearing your pjs in bed is so convenient but you're right--not a substitute for seeing items IRL and trying them on.  so many times i end up heading to the shops anyhow to make an online purchase return!


----------



## nycbagfiend

chicjean said:


> FYI, I was in Creatures of Comfort in LA the other day and was talking to the SA. They were packing up sale stuff, and she mentioned that it's all getting sent to the store in NYC for a huge blowout. NYC ladies, heads up! Let us know if you go and find anything amazing!



ooh...thanks for the heads up, chicjean!  i'll be on watch for that and will report back!


----------



## mercer

Any thoughts on the fall collection?

Those rodeo shirts are a bridge too far for me (adorbs on a young sexy girl.  I'd look like an extra on Hee Haw).  Those jackets are to die.  The embellished jeans are great, too.  I'm interested to see the cowboyish boots up close- they could be cool or might have crossed the line.  I don't want to feel like I have sirens on my feet.


----------



## kitechick

I loved the pants...so cute, but wonder how expensive they'll be .
The jackets were great, too...


----------



## nycbagfiend

mercer said:


> Any thoughts on the fall collection?
> 
> Those rodeo shirts are a bridge too far for me (adorbs on a young sexy girl.  I'd look like an extra on Hee Haw).  Those jackets are to die.  The embellished jeans are great, too.  I'm interested to see the cowboyish boots up close- they could be cool or might have crossed the line.  I don't want to feel like I have sirens on my feet.



it's not love at first sight, but often IM isn't for me.  I find the runway looks a bit too theatrical/costume-y for me, but then i see the pieces on the hanger in the store and i fall in love!

all that said, similar to your thoughts, mercer, the cowboy shirts are not for me  but i'm eyeing those jackets!  i think i see a jordan 2.0 in there?

looking forward to seeing it in store later this year, tho focusing on spring still for now!


----------



## tb-purselover

Hmm, I'm not loving any of the runway looks. I'll have to reserve my opinion until I see the rest of the collection and Etoile collection.

The boots look cool, but I have to see them in detail, upclose, etc.


----------



## Fee4zy

Here's a link to the runway slides.  Not into the cowgirl look.
http://www.fabsugar.com/Isabel-Marant-Runway-Fall-2012-22018432


----------



## angelastoel

Is her fall collection already visble, I thought it would come up tomorrow!


----------



## jellylicious

Fee4zy said:


> Here's a link to the runway slides.  Not into the cowgirl look.
> http://www.fabsugar.com/Isabel-Marant-Runway-Fall-2012-22018432



The cowgirl looks are off for me but there are a few standout pieces and dresses.


----------



## angelastoel

Thanks for the link! So far the only thing I really like is this jacket:





Hope it will be a bit more affordable! If so, I will probably put myself on a waitinglist!!!
And I always have high hopes for the things that didn't make the runway. The more "normal" pieces would never fit in this cowgirl theme.


----------



## juneping

Fee4zy said:


> Here's a link to the runway slides.  Not into the cowgirl look.
> http://www.fabsugar.com/Isabel-Marant-Runway-Fall-2012-22018432



thanks for the link...

i love these shoes/boots...like an hybrid between dana + mony. wonder the heel height...






and this is my fav chinese supermodel....very natural and gory, love that chinese northern girl look.


----------



## Amsterdam

jellylicious said:


> Love the details and the color orangey red totally pops!
> 
> 
> 
> *I know i'll be checking ebay and see if that jacket pops up!*
> 
> 
> Wish i'm in LA! Whoever makes it to the sale-let us know what you've score! Living vicariously through you!



I believe it just did, with a BIN of $1900


----------



## jellylicious

Fee4zy said:


> Here's a link to the runway slides.  Not into the cowgirl look.
> http://www.fabsugar.com/Isabel-Marant-Runway-Fall-2012-22018432





juneping said:


> thanks for the link...
> 
> i love these shoes/boots...like an hybrid between dana + mony. wonder the heel height...
> 
> media2.onsugar.com/files/2012/03/09/5/192/1922564/bc008eeb79ab763a_140415484_10.preview.jpg
> 
> and this is my fav chinese supermodel....very natural and gory, love that chinese northern girl look.
> media2.onsugar.com/files/2012/03/09/5/192/1922564/7a32ce2eb3b7c517_140415567_10.preview.jpg



Juneping-i love Liu Wen! My fave model too! She was gorgeous in Burberry too.  Curious to see the profile of the boots.


----------



## kml2887

Amsterdam said:


> I believe it just did, with a BIN of $1900


 
I just saw that and was coming here to post it. It seems like it's ALWAYS the resellers that get the good deals/hard to find items.


----------



## jellylicious

Amsterdam said:


> I believe it just did, with a BIN of $1900



Noooo...seriously!  Must check it out.


----------



## juneping

Amsterdam said:


> I believe it just did, with a BIN of $1900



man...


----------



## lala1

I actually like the new collection, I have seen the Etoile collection also in the showroom, there are a lot of cute jackets I know you ladies will love. Hightop sneakers in black with python. The mony/Dana boots is continuing without fringes but the front is pony hair, so cool!!


----------



## Jayne1

I want to wear IM to look French/cool -- not like a cowgirl from my childhood.  (The picture on the right.)


----------



## juneping

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Etoile-Isab...85698?pt=US_CSA_WC_Skirts&hash=item27c41be002

i saw this auction on ebay...does the label look off to you? did IM have a new font??


----------



## lala1

^Yes they did


----------



## nycbagfiend

Amsterdam said:


> I believe it just did, with a BIN of $1900



grrrr...!  i've seen this seller price gouge before--a couple of weeks ago he/she sold a couple of other yoox pieces at inflated prices (the dunst dress and a jacket whose name escapes me)

annoying!  i hope no one buys it and the seller has to return to yoox so an IM fan can have a chance at it!


----------



## nycbagfiend

Jayne1 said:


> I want to wear IM to look French/cool -- not like a cowgirl from my childhood.  (The picture on the right.)



jayne, my daughter has a near identical cowgirl shirt from the stella mccartney for gap kids collection a couple yrs ago--i guess designers are nostalgic for the old cowgirl/yippy-ay-yay days?!  my daughter's western shirt is pretty cute but then, she's only 3 yrs old!


----------



## Amsterdam

There's a Flana size 0 for sale on Ebay!

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NWOT-ISA..._Clothing_2&hash=item41632cdaf4#ht_500wt_1204


----------



## juneping

Amsterdam said:


> There's a Flana size 0 for sale on Ebay!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NWOT-ISA..._Clothing_2&hash=item41632cdaf4#ht_500wt_1204



don't mean to be a downer...but this seller had no history of selling, only buying. and there's only stock photos....


----------



## deango




----------



## am2022

lovely!! thanks for posting!




deango said:


>


----------



## am2022

thanks for the post..

just checked it out..
love the all white ensembles... so ethereal...
as well as the black boots with gold chain in front!!

I actually liked cowboy boots since high school... but not cowboy clothes!

But, separately those pieces will work , not cowboy from head to toe... just one  piece at a time will work.. 



Fee4zy said:


> Here's a link to the runway slides.  Not into the cowgirl look.
> http://www.fabsugar.com/Isabel-Marant-Runway-Fall-2012-22018432


----------



## juneping

this scarf came out less than a week (i think) and i book marked it as soon as it came out. while i was thinking....it's sold out ....it's insane.


----------



## deango




----------



## tonkamama

Fee4zy said:


> Here's a link to the runway slides.  Not into the cowgirl look.
> http://www.fabsugar.com/Isabel-Marant-Runway-Fall-2012-22018432


Thanks for sharing...  I would say I like the fall line better than spring.  I am not into Cowgirl look either....  alto I do love cowgirl kinda boots...


----------



## deango

> _An Isabel Marant collection has, as we all know, always got its legs. Marant is in the thrall of&#8212;and made us equally partial to&#8212;the cool Parisian rocker gamine whose long, lean pins constantly take her in search of a) artfully unkempt natural hair, b) a scrupulous avoidance of maquillage, and c) the knowledge that a girl looks her best when she&#8217;s also looking a little like a boy. Yet Marant also has another kind of legs&#8212;the rise and rise of her label, which has quietly become a global tour de force; she has six new stores in the works that will open this year, dotted around the world wherever they&#8217;re enthralled by les jambes too. While it seemed almost inevitable that, by the fashion law of averages, the Isabel Marant label could only fizzle out from its bubbly peak a couple of years back. Well, that supposition turned out to be entirely erroneous. There appears to be no abating of the worldwide desire for Marant&#8217;s particular brand of girls gone Gauloises chic.
> 
> Of course, it&#8217;s easy to see why. Even when she is showing fall, there&#8217;s an essential sunniness&#8212;and sensuality&#8212;to what Isabel Marant creates that doesn&#8217;t need any great exposition to understand. She has a knack for forging a primal connection between what she designs and how young, cool women want to dress and look, which is to say, at the moment, as undone and as natural as possible; do as little as you can to the hair of Arizona, Anja, Aymeline, et al, appears to be the beauty directive, and it looks good. Backstage, Marant claimed she&#8217;d been so busy working on her collection she hadn&#8217;t even had a chance to look at all the glowing press she&#8217;d garnered in the last couple of days. The only thing that had been on her reading list, after sitting in her bureau for years, was a copy of Cowgirls, a photographic study of the gals who wrangle and work the farm in tough, rugged masculine jeans, but wear, to appeal to their feminine side, delicate lace blouses.
> 
> Put that way, it&#8217;s obvious Marant territory, with her look built around the legs encased in cropped skinny jeans in pale pink or black, emblazoned with cowboy-style piped yokes, a swish of gaucho metal-adorned fringing, and flower embroideries traced down the side of the legs. That abbreviated trouser shape, cut with a slight kick at the hem, is reaching its crescendo in Paris, and what made these appear so easy and desirable was that they didn&#8217;t need a strict jacket on top to work. Perish the thought: Marant is delving into everything from pretty Edwardiana (fragile lace), to swaggering, oversize military coats, to ocelot-print fur, to still more of her quilted and patched (and, in this case) studded cardigan jackets, to keep the look broken in, and approachable, and friendly. When she wasn&#8217;t working with pants, she simply switched them out for short, pleated silk lingerie skirts. Regardless, those legs were well to the fore._


vogue


----------



## tonkamama

amacasa said:


> thanks for the post..
> 
> just checked it out..
> love the all white ensembles... so ethereal...
> as well as the black boots with gold chain in front!!
> 
> *I actually liked cowboy boots since high school... but not cowboy clothes!
> *
> But, separately those pieces will work , not cowboy from head to toe... just one  piece at a time will work..


Me too...


----------



## juneping

i totally agree that marant is all about legs. her jeans/pants and her shoes really speak for her design intent.


----------



## tonkamama

deango said:


>



Beautiful!!  Thanks for posting.  

Oh...  I want all her fall line jackets!!


----------



## mercer

juneping said:


> this scarf came out less than a week (i think) and i book marked it as soon as it came out. while i was thinking....it's sold out ....it's insane.



I hesitated, too!  I bought the darker one (they say it's green but it looks black/charcoal to me).  Probably for the best- I'm so clumsy the cream would probably have ended up having soup stains on it!


----------



## juneping

mercer said:


> I hesitated, too!  I bought the darker one (they say it's green but it looks black/charcoal to me).  Probably for the best- I'm so clumsy the cream would probably have ended up having soup stains on it!



oh...good for you. can we have some mod pix?? pls....

i liked the beige and the pink and ah...they were all gone. i think i will go to soho tomorrow to take a look. seeing it in person. and man...still waiting for those jeans coming out. it's such a long wait.


----------



## mercer

juneping said:


> oh...good for you. can we have some mod pix?? pls....
> 
> i liked the beige and the pink and ah...they were all gone. i think i will go to soho tomorrow to take a look. seeing it in person. and man...still waiting for those jeans coming out. it's such a long wait.



Just ordered it today from NAP.  I'll snap a few pics when it arrives.  

Waiting is so hard!  My only problem is that as soon as I get one thing, I start obsessing about the next!


----------



## deango

> _Isabel Marant is opening her second U.S. store this September on Melrose Avenue in Los Angeles. No wonder the French designer came up with a frontier-girl theme for Fall. Marant loves Americana, and so do the fans: Her Navajo-inspired knits from last year are still going strong. This time around, the look is girliermore Calamity Jane than Buffalo Bill, what with all the lace doily tops and the pleated and frilled silk miniskirts. We're talking about well-trodden ground here, no doubt, but Marant makes it new.
> 
> Something about her relaxed yet sexy approach gives an item as clichéd as a yoked cowgirl shirt an instant It quality. And the studded, embroidered, and quilted jean jackets? They're collector's items, capable of spawning miles-long wait-lists at her shops. The fashion cognoscenti have started to find the slouchy yet skinny jeans, the half-tucked shirts, and the tooled leather ankle boots a bit too predictable, but it's hard to argue with the cool factor of a red leather top laser-cut in an eagle design, or an Ultrasuede dress with the same motif picked out in micro-studs. But it wasn't all familiar territory, either. Amid the shrunken this and the fitted that, the oversize cavalry coats looked like a growth opportunity._


style


----------



## chicjean

*deango*, thanks for posting all these fun things about fall!

i agree, i'm not crazy about the cowgirl thing, but there are definitely some pieces that i already love! i'm excited to see everything else as well as the etoile line! 

can it be fall right now?


----------



## Petite1010

Hi Girls!!! One more shoot by Tommy Ton, isn't it gorgeous!!!


----------



## Flip88

Here is Rosie Fortescue from the UK series 'Made in Chelsea'.  The girls on the show have greay style (with the occasional mishap!). Anyway, here she is.

IM jacket
VB jeans


----------



## Isabelfan

mercer said:
			
		

> Just ordered it today from NAP.  I'll snap a few pics when it arrives.
> 
> Waiting is so hard!  My only problem is that as soon as I get one thing, I start obsessing about the next!



That obsession sounds so familiar!


----------



## jellylicious

juneping said:


> cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/192987/192987_in_l.jpg
> 
> this scarf came out less than a week (i think) and i book marked it as soon as it came out. while i was thinking....it's sold out ....it's insane.



I had the pink in my wish list-can't believe it's sold out. Good luck on your search today to the store.


----------



## jellylicious

deango said:


>




thanks for posting! seeing that the ruffle skirts are still strong in her fall collection, i've been obsessing over that dilip skirt that's still available in the outlet. should i jump on it??? i am on a ban after all.


----------



## mercer

jellylicious said:


> thanks for posting! seeing that the ruffle skirts are still strong in her fall collection, i've been obsessing over that dilip skirt that's still available in the outlet. should i jump on it??? i am on a ban after all.



Get it!  It's adorable and such a great price!


----------



## Jayne1

juneping said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Etoile-Isab...85698?pt=US_CSA_WC_Skirts&hash=item27c41be002
> 
> i saw this auction on ebay...does the label look off to you? did IM have a new font??


I mentioned this when I bought some new linen tees last January, when the first early spring/cruise 2012 arrived... the labels are different and she is doing a huge disservice to her customers by constantly changing them.

My tees:


----------



## juneping

Jayne1 said:


> I mentioned this when I bought some new linen tees last January, when the first early spring/cruise 2012 arrived... the labels are different and she is doing a huge disservice to her customers by constantly changing them.
> 
> My tees:



thanks *jayne*!! it's very strange to change font....usually designers (all fields) use font as their signature. 
the fabric of the tees look so soft. i bought quite a few tees and most of them pilled. IM tee was pretty good...i always wonder do i have to spend 100 to get a tee that won't pill...smh...


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

Here's a little treat for those of you who wanted better pictures of the shoes.  I'm seriously loving those ankle-strap pumps, as well as the studded cowboy-ish ones. 











_Courtesy of Sea of Shoes_


----------



## am2022

Tnx. Loving the silver chain boot!!!


PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Here's a little treat for those of you who wanted better pictures of the shoes.  I'm seriously loving those ankle-strap pumps, as well as the studded cowboy-ish ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Courtesy of Sea of Shoes_


----------



## Brune

Hey, i follow your thread from time to time and I didn't see this video that was broadcasted in France about Isabel Marant, I'm sure you're going to love it  http://videos.arte.tv/fr/videos/le_jour_d_avant-6431070.html


----------



## deango




----------



## deango

Brune said:


> Hey, i follow your thread from time to time and I didn't see this video that was broadcasted in France about Isabel Marant, I'm sure you're going to love it  http://videos.arte.tv/fr/videos/le_jour_d_avant-6431070.html



Can you watch it? There seems to be a problem with viewers outside of France..


----------



## Jayne1

Brune said:


> Hey, i follow your thread from time to time and I didn't see this video that was broadcasted in France about Isabel Marant, I'm sure you're going to love it  http://videos.arte.tv/fr/videos/le_jour_d_avant-6431070.html


I couldn't see it.   

But thanks for trying!


----------



## Jayne1

deango said:


>



Everyone Tim spoke to was so enthusiastic about the new collection. Am I the only one who doesn't want to dress like a cow*girl*?  

I agree with posters here though, that wearing the pieces individually will look better.


----------



## tonkamama

deango said:


>



Thanks for sharing... Isabel Marant is going to open her 1st shop in CA?!  I bet she is opening her 1st shop in Southern CA...  too bad I am in Northern CA.


----------



## tonkamama

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Here's a little treat for those of you who wanted better pictures of the shoes.  I'm seriously loving those ankle-strap pumps, as well as the studded cowboy-ish ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Courtesy of Sea of Shoes_


love the boots with silver chain!!


----------



## tb-purselover

Ok, after seeing the profile of the IM cowboy boots I have to say I am drawn to the black, studded ones with silver chain. Or the white ones, they are nice too!

I hope the pricing is reasonable.


----------



## juneping

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Here's a little treat for those of you who wanted better pictures of the shoes.  I'm seriously loving those ankle-strap pumps, as well as the studded cowboy-ish ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Courtesy of Sea of Shoes_



love the boots...hopefully they won't be too expensive.


----------



## am2022

Really liking the white lace tops ,  the Bordeaux top paired with pink cut off pants, the studded boots .... 

Now I'm really sad .... Mom was even saying across the table ... Oh cowgirl ... Your favorite!!! Yikes!!!

What Elle had to say about fall 2012:


If youve ever maxed out your credit card at an Isabel Marant store, we regret to inform you that this collection, a sort of greatest hits, might be the most painful yeton your bank account, not your closet.


----------



## deango

Isabel Marant "Sailor" boots


----------



## lala1

I def need the cowboy boots in white or black maybe both  and the black mini skirt w/ lace for the next season.


----------



## lala1

amacasa said:


> Really liking the white lace tops ,  the Bordeaux top paired with pink cut off pants, the studded boots ....
> 
> Now I'm really sad .... Mom was even saying across the table ... Oh cowgirl ... Your favorite!!! Yikes!!!
> 
> What Elle had to say about fall 2012:
> 
> 
> If you&#8217;ve ever maxed out your credit card at an Isabel Marant store, we regret to inform you that this collection, a sort of greatest hits, might be the most painful yet&#8212;on your bank account, not your closet.



I can let you know the pricing next week, on some items I you want?


----------



## Brune

Arff too bad it is not working outside France, it might come on YouTube someday, it was very nice seing her workshop and her and her coworkers dressed in Isabel Marant


----------



## Brune

Brune said:


> Arff too bad it is not working outside France, it might come on YouTube someday, it was very nice seing her workshop and her and her coworkers dressed in Isabel Marant



hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=673328Capturede769cran20120304a768125548.png]


----------



## kitechick

Brune said:
			
		

> Arff too bad it is not working outside France, it might come on YouTube someday, it was very nice seing her workshop and her and her coworkers dressed in Isabel Marant



It was shown in Germany, too and I watched it with my BF. He's not into fashion at all, but he really liked Isabel Marant (she seems to be so cool and so much fun) and even said that maybe my Bettys and Willows were a good investment and that they're pretty cool...
I was really surprised because I always thought that he would hate the shoes and call me crazy for spending that much money on sneakers ...


----------



## Brune

kitechick said:


> It was shown in Germany, too and I watched it with my BF. He's not into fashion at all, but he really liked Isabel Marant (she seems to be so cool and so much fun) and even said that maybe my Bettys and Willows were a good investment and that they're pretty cool...
> I was really surprised because I always thought that he would hate the shoes and call me crazy for spending that much money on sneakers ...



this is funny because I also watched it with my boyfriend and he liked it too  but he still doesn't know  about the price of the shoes lol
it was great to see all these clothes worn by normal women wasn't it? they all had the sneackers!! too bad she want to stop but it must be very time consuming
I wanted to insert a few screenshot but I have to figure out how to insert pictures in my messages first


----------



## am2022

Oh thanks so
Much!!! I would love too!!! And more pics are welcome too!!!

QUOTE=lala1;21218229]I can let you know the pricing next week, on some items I you want?[/QUOTE]


----------



## am2022

Hi there!! I know marant is just fab!!! Dh loves it as well!!! But with the price hike, he is probably going to hate it now!!! Lol!

What do you mean though about " sad she wants to stop?"
Was that Isabel??




Brune said:


> this is funny because I also watched it with my
> 
> 
> boyfriend and he liked it too  but he still doesn't know  about the price of the shoes lol
> it was great to see all these clothes worn by normal women wasn't it? they all had the sneackers!! too bad she want to stop but it must be very time consuming
> I wanted to insert a few screenshot but I have to figure out how to insert pictures in my messages first


----------



## juneping

lala1 said:


> I can let you know the pricing next week, on some items I you want?



the cowgirl boots...both the with and without the sliver chain...TIA!!


----------



## lala1

juneping said:


> the cowgirl boots...both the with and without the sliver chain...TIA!!


  No prob. With or without the studs?


----------



## juneping

lala1 said:


> No prob. With or without the studs?



both... thanks again!!


----------



## tonkamama

lala1 said:


> No prob. With or without the studs?


Thanks lala, I would love to know the price so that I ca start saving!


----------



## lulu1982

Has anyone seen this jacket in person? thinking of buying, any thoughts would be appreciated  Cheers!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-ETOILE-...C_Outerwear&hash=item4162f1d16c#ht_622wt_1378


----------



## tonkamama

My BF actually likes IM sneakers and boots and of course he likes to see me wearing her clothing too.   He even asked the other day that if IM makes men's version shoes....  

Dear Ms. Marant... Are you listening...?  




kitechick said:


> It was shown in Germany, too and I watched it with my BF. He's not into fashion at all, but he really liked Isabel Marant (she seems to be so cool and so much fun) and even said that maybe my Bettys and Willows were a good investment and that they're pretty cool...
> I was really surprised because I always thought that he would hate the shoes and call me crazy for spending that much money on sneakers ...





Brune said:


> this is funny because I also watched it with my boyfriend and he liked it too  but he still doesn't know  about the price of the shoes lol
> it was great to see all these clothes worn by normal women wasn't it? they all had the sneackers!! too bad she want to stop but it must be very time consuming
> I wanted to insert a few screenshot but I have to figure out how to insert pictures in my messages first


----------



## tb-purselover

lala1 said:


> I can let you know the pricing next week, on some items I you want?


Thanks lala, I would love to know pricing on the cowboy boots too . The ones with and without studs. You are awesome!


----------



## lala1

No prob 



tonkamama said:


> Thanks lala, I would love to know the price so that I ca start saving!





tb-purselover said:


> Thanks lala, I would love to know pricing on the cowboy boots too . The ones with and without studs. You are awesome!



Im not sure If they will let me take pictures, but if so I will 


amacasa said:


> Oh thanks so
> Much!!! I would love too!!! And more pics are welcome too!!!


----------



## am2022

Lala, looks like you are going to be one helpful angel to us all!!!  Thanks for all the hard work!



lala1 said:


> I can let you know the pricing next week, on some items I you want?


----------



## lala1

amacasa said:


> Lala, looks like you are going to be one helpful angel to us all!!!  Thanks for all the hard work!



Really no problem, IM is the main brand where I work, so I basically know everything about the prices or the fit, if we carry that style.


----------



## meishe

lulu1982 said:


> Has anyone seen this jacket in person? thinking of buying, any thoughts would be appreciated  Cheers!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-ETOILE-...C_Outerwear&hash=item4162f1d16c#ht_622wt_1378


I actually have this coat! What would you like to know?

Things of note: Unlined, slimmer than previous IM coats (Xabi, etc.)- I have a size 1 to allow some layering. Material is is a bit fuzzy after wearing (gets caught on Velcro!), but still looks good. I think its a pretty versatile piece for fall or warmer winter days. 

Any other questions, let me know


----------



## lulu1982

Thanks so much for answering. So I take it this coat is not oversized and more fitted? What's the name of this coat? 



meishe said:


> I actually have this coat! What would you like to know?
> 
> Things of note: Unlined, slimmer than previous IM coats (Xabi, etc.)- I have a size 1 to allow some layering. Material is is a bit fuzzy after wearing (gets caught on Velcro!), but still looks good. I think its a pretty versatile piece for fall or warmer winter days.
> 
> Any other questions, let me know


----------



## Brune

amacasa said:


> Hi there!! I know marant is just fab!!! Dh loves it as well!!! But with the price hike, he is probably going to hate it now!!! Lol!
> 
> What do you mean though about " sad she wants to stop?"
> Was that Isabel??



She says in the reporting she would like to stop before she is 50


----------



## meishe

lulu1982 said:


> Thanks so much for answering. So I take it this coat is not oversized and more fitted? What's the name of this coat?


Ah! I misspoke-- this is actually the Xabi! I meant to say Xavier before (Xavier is slouchier). Its definitely more fitted than her other styles. I have the Azuli as well, and I'm practically swimming in the size 1. The Xabi is a much, much straighter/narrower fit. I can probably only wear one medium-weight layer underneath. Hope that wasn't too confusing!


----------



## lulu1982

Not at all!! I'm obsessing over the jacket, but I just bought a Rick Owens Leather jacket...so I probably shouldn't. But this style looks like an instant classic and hopefully I can get a good deal 



meishe said:


> Ah! I misspoke-- this is actually the Xabi! I meant to say Xavier before (Xavier is slouchier). Its definitely more fitted than her other styles. I have the Azuli as well, and I'm practically swimming in the size 1. The Xabi is a much, much straighter/narrower fit. I can probably only wear one medium-weight layer underneath. Hope that wasn't too confusing!


----------



## ElleFlowers

angelastoel said:


> Yesterday I went to one of the boutiques in my city who sell IM to inquire about the Willow shoes for FW 2012-2013. Funny thing is that one girl was already inquiring and was wearing the black Willows I wanted to reserve! (I was wearing the white bobby's) So the girl complimented me on my shoes and I hers, hehe. She asked me if the bobby's were also as comfy as the willows, which they are. So the SA showed us the pictures and they are getting in metallic Willows, black ones and mulicolored with taupe-beige colours. I was able to reserve a black pair in my size (some sizes were ALREADY sold out!!!!) but I had to pay a downpayment. She also told me this winter the Willows will be lowered in price, they will be 405 euro!!!! Yay!


 
Hi Angela, did they show you pictures from the Willow/Becket sneaker that are expected for FW 2012? I saw some gold, silver, blue, red and black versions. Also I some some dualtones. Do you know which ones they have in Amsterdam (or at least some)?

Finally I wonder if the sizing will be the same next season. I ordered a pair one size up. I hope that will be good for next season too?


----------



## angelastoel

ElleFlowers said:


> Hi Angela, did they show you pictures from the Willow/Becket sneaker that are expected for FW 2012? I saw some gold, silver, blue, red and black versions. Also I some some dualtones. Do you know which ones they have in Amsterdam (or at least some)?
> 
> Finally I wonder if the sizing will be the same next season. I ordered a pair one size up. I hope that will be good for next season too?



Yes they showed me pictures, I saw gold Willows, one with taupe white and beige, Dark grey, blue and black. That was at Buise (they didn't order every colour because for example they daid the leather on the sliver ones looked kinda fake) I am a 36,5 and ordered 37, in my Bobby's that size is perfect.


----------



## lala1

You can see some of the colors here 

Picture from 123456789 smiling


----------



## debsmith

deango said:


>




The last black dress and those black boots....OMG.


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

For all you IM-shoe-a-holics; check out this post from my friend Annabel's work-blog.  She's a buyer at THE biggest luxury fashion store here in Norway, and posted some great pictures of the IM shoes they're getting this season.  Of course, the text is in Norwegian, but the pictures speak for themselves!  Personally, I'm reeeeally liking those flat slouchy boots. Haven't seen those before! 

http://www.hoyerblogg.no/2012/02/12/isabel-marant-shoes/


----------



## debsmith

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Here's a little treat for those of you who wanted better pictures of the shoes.  I'm seriously loving those ankle-strap pumps, as well as the studded cowboy-ish ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Courtesy of Sea of Shoes_



I *have *to have the studded black boots with the chain.....anyone know how much yet?


----------



## fairygirl

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> For all you IM-shoe-a-holics; check out this post from my friend Annabel's work-blog.  She's a buyer at THE biggest luxury fashion store here in Norway, and posted some great pictures of the IM shoes they're getting this season.  Of course, the text is in Norwegian, but the pictures speak for themselves!  Personally, I'm reeeeally liking those flat slouchy boots. Haven't seen those before!
> 
> http://www.hoyerblogg.no/2012/02/12/isabel-marant-shoes/



Thanks for the link, it seems I have already a couple of dicker boots in my wishlist yeah!. 
The leather ones are lovely


----------



## jellylicious

lala1 said:


> Really no problem, IM is the main brand where I work, so I basically know everything about the prices or the fit, if we carry that style.


You get first dips too...i hope.  



lulu1982 said:


> Thanks so much for answering. So I take it this coat is not oversized and more fitted? What's the name of this coat?


I have this coat too. It goes well with practically everything and great piece when wearing layers because of it's roominess. Let me know if you have any questions too.



PlaceboGiraffe said:


> For all you IM-shoe-a-holics; check out this post from my friend Annabel's work-blog.  She's a buyer at THE biggest luxury fashion store here in Norway, and posted some great pictures of the IM shoes they're getting this season.  Of course, the text is in Norwegian, but the pictures speak for themselves!  Personally, I'm reeeeally liking those flat slouchy boots. Haven't seen those before!
> 
> http://www.hoyerblogg.no/2012/02/12/isabel-marant-shoes/



The slouchy boots were posted a few pages back. This is a better shot-thanks for posting! I reeeallly love those too! Dying to find out the price of these as well.


----------



## jellylicious

debsmith said:


> The last black dress and those black boots....OMG.



Beautiful dress and this is another one i died for. Love the cutouts!


----------



## lala1

Lol kind of, I just order what I can afford when we are out bying the collection


jellylicious said:


> You get first dips too...i hope.
> 
> 
> I have this coat too. It goes well with practically everything and great piece when wearing layers because of it's roominess. Let me know if you have any questions too.
> 
> 
> 
> The slouchy boots were posted a few pages back. This is a better shot-thanks for posting! I reeeallly love those too! Dying to find out the price of these as well.


----------



## Bornsocialite26

lala1 said:


> You can see some of the colors here
> 
> Picture from 123456789 smiling



the taupe! uh oh!


----------



## flower71

lala1 said:


> Really no problem, IM is the main brand where I work, so I basically know everything about the prices or the fit, if we carry that style.


This is going to be such a great help for all of us here! Thanks for all the info


----------



## flower71

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> For all you IM-shoe-a-holics; check out this post from my friend Annabel's work-blog.  She's a buyer at THE biggest luxury fashion store here in Norway, and posted some great pictures of the IM shoes they're getting this season.  Of course, the text is in Norwegian, but the pictures speak for themselves!  Personally, I'm reeeeally liking those flat slouchy boots. Haven't seen those before!
> 
> http://www.hoyerblogg.no/2012/02/12/isabel-marant-shoes/


I just checked it out, i already know what I am after...the close up pics realy do help! I am getting the black willows for sure and those jenny boots, too. Lucky people having all of this at arms reach, sigh


----------



## ElleFlowers

lala1 said:


> You can see some of the colors here
> 
> Picture from 123456789 smiling


 
HI Lala, will the sizing be the same as the Becketts and Willows of this year? As I understood from everyone is that the Willows and Beckets run very small and that you should order 1 size up. Will that be the same? (I assume you or someone from the forum might have tried the new season sneakers on...)

Thanks!


----------



## lala1

ElleFlowers said:
			
		

> HI Lala, will the sizing be the same as the Becketts and Willows of this year? As I understood from everyone is that the Willows and Beckets run very small and that you should order 1 size up. Will that be the same? (I assume you or someone from the forum might have tried the new season sneakers on...)
> 
> Thanks!



Hi Elle

Yes the Sizing is the same, but Im a normal size 36 and my willows are a 36 and my Bekkets from last season is also a 36, they we're a bit thight but now after wearing them they fit me perfectly. HTH.

We just got the Petro t-shirt today, its so cool. Its the classic t-shirt with numbers on it.


----------



## Petite1010

lala1 said:


> Hi Elle
> 
> Yes the Sizing is the same, but Im a normal size 36 and my willows are a 36 and my Bekkets from last season is also a 36, they we're a bit thight but now after wearing them they fit me perfectly. HTH.
> 
> We just got the Petro t-shirt today, its so cool. Its the classic t-shirt with numbers on it.


Hi Lala, one more question about sizing. I am actually size 35 as well as several more gals from this forum, so most of IM shoes are mostly big, especially open toe and pointed styles. As for me I am ok only with sneakers actually, cause they are small to size... So I am just wondering will Ms Marant ever start producing her shoes from size FR35..? And can we somehow ask about it or like, place special orders or what else can we do to be able to grab every pair...? Need your professional advice!!! Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## ElleFlowers

gina2328 said:


> I was looking at Nordstrom's website the other day and came across this sweater that appeared to be very similar to the Isabel Marant Ritchi sweater, which I believe is sold out.
> 
> I decided to order it, and it arrived yesterday. The quality appears to be okay, and the fit is good also. If the knit were a little bit thicker I think that would be better but for the price, I'll take it. I think its a really good match to the original.
> 
> The sweater is 100% cotton like the original. The only downside, is the it only comes in Petite sizes.
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/caslon-...e/3216545?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=257
> 
> I did order, in two sizes is this to be worn more fitted, or looser? Which would look better?


 
HI Gina, how is the Isabel Marant lookalike Ritchie sweater fitting? Does it run big/small?


----------



## juneping

new addition - rivera scarf in violet


----------



## lala1

Petite1010 said:


> Hi Lala, one more question about sizing. I am actually size 35 as well as several more gals from this forum, so most of IM shoes are mostly big, especially open toe and pointed styles. As for me I am ok only with sneakers actually, cause they are small to size... So I am just wondering will Ms Marant ever start producing her shoes from size FR35..? And can we somehow ask about it or like, place special orders or what else can we do to be able to grab every pair...? Need your professional advice!!! Thanks in advance!!!



I doubt that you can make a special order, she doesnt even have storage so its impossible for us to reorder items, but I will ask is she is going to make a size 35 for spring 2013 My only advice for getting a pair sneakers before they are sold out is to make a deposit, then you are sure you will get them. And if you live in Europe try calling all the stores most of us ships to all of Europe.


----------



## kml2887

lala1 said:


> You can see some of the colors here
> 
> Picture from 123456789 smiling


 
Thank you for sharing your IM knowledge with us 

Do you happen to know the style name/price of the wedge boots in the top right of the picture? And the tall boots in the bottom left corner of the pic?


----------



## Tee

juneping said:


> new addition - rivera scarf in violet



Lovin' the rivera in that color, and you look great! Nice outfit


----------



## lala1

kml2887 said:


> Thank you for sharing your IM knowledge with us
> 
> Do you happen to know the style name/price of the wedge boots in the top right of the picture? And the tall boots in the bottom left corner of the pic?



I havent placed the order yet, we are going next monday, they have to ship the whole collection to Denmark and since we are a small country we will get it last (even though we buy much more ughhh) So I will know then. Just pm me to remember lol


----------



## mercer

Fabulous!  I haven't seen that color before!  You look amazing!



juneping said:


> new addition - rivera scarf in violet


----------



## Jayne1

juneping said:


> new addition - rivera scarf in violet


That's a great colour with your outfit!


----------



## tb-purselover

Beautiful! The color is so saturated and exciting. Did you pick it up at the IM boutique?




juneping said:


> new addition - rivera scarf in violet


----------



## juneping

Tee said:


> Lovin' the rivera in that color, and you look great! Nice outfit





mercer said:


> Fabulous!  I haven't seen that color before!  You look amazing!





Jayne1 said:


> That's a great colour with your outfit!





tb-purselover said:


> Beautiful! The color is so saturated and exciting. Did you pick it up at the IM boutique?



thank you ladies!!

*tee* - love your blog!! love all your IM pieces. 

*TB* - yes i got it at the IM boutique in soho. i was going to get the beige but it's sold out...the SA showed me other colors. the hot pink was very beautiful but i had something like that color so i picked another one. the blue was very gorgy too but i felt the purple was more of a pop..blue was bit too muted. in the IM store, there're many colors...def give them a call if you are interested.


----------



## jellylicious

debsmith said:


> The last black dress and those black boots....OMG.





juneping said:


> thank you ladies!!
> 
> *TB* - yes i got it at the IM boutique in soho. i was going to get the beige but it's sold out...the SA showed me other colors. the hot pink was very beautiful but i had something like that color so i picked another one. the blue was very gorgy too but i felt the purple was more of a pop..blue was bit too muted. in the IM store, there're many colors...def give them a call if you are interested.



Such a great color on you! Great choice! I love me some hot pink...sigh


----------



## Tee

juneping said:


> thank you ladies!!
> 
> *tee* - love your blog!! love all your IM pieces.
> 
> .



You're so sweet! Thank you juneping!


----------



## am2022

Just lovely!!!





juneping said:


> new addition - rivera scarf in violet


----------



## msliu22

I feel stupid but on a whim I bid on this Isabel Marant mesh tunic since I thought it was from the Spring 2012 collection.  But after reading about this seller on this forum and looking at the labels I'm having doubts.  Thoughts?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/22096870492...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_500wt_1057


----------



## zzhoneybee

msliu22 said:


> I feel stupid but on a whim I bid on this Isabel Marant mesh tunic since I thought it was from the Spring 2012 collection.  But after reading about this seller on this forum and looking at the labels I'm having doubts.  Thoughts?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/22096870492...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_500wt_1057




That looks fishy to me... and i've never seen that top before.  have you submitted payment?

if not, I probably wouldn't... and would report the seller to eBay.


----------



## msliu22

zzhoneybee said:


> That looks fishy to me... and i've never seen that top before.  have you submitted payment?
> 
> if not, I probably wouldn't... and would report the seller to eBay.



No I haven't yet submitted a payment yet.  What's the protocol with this?  Do I e-mail the seller first stating that I think it's fake or just go ahead reporting the seller?


----------



## Jayne1

msliu22 said:


> I feel stupid but on a whim I bid on this Isabel Marant mesh tunic since I thought it was from the Spring 2012 collection.  But after reading about this seller on this forum and looking at the labels I'm having doubts.  Thoughts?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/22096870492...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_500wt_1057


That's the seller with  the suspicious IM.  Everything she sells has the same IM size 2 label.  Except on occasion when she has the real deal and then she shows a close up of the proper label.

*clarcave* and *edeura007* -- same person.  I can never figure out how people think her stuff is real, once they receive it, shouldn't they know?

I don't think you can report her first?  Email and tell her you were advised the item is a fake.  Curious to know what she says.

Also, the Ebay forum is extremely helpful with how to proceed.


----------



## Julide

flower71 said:


> I just checked it out, i already know what I am after...*the close up pics realy do help!* I am getting the black willows for sure and those jenny boots, too. Lucky people having all of this at arms reach, sigh



ITA!!I will definitley get three shoes this time around...this going to be expensive!!ush:


----------



## tb-purselover

I know everyone is already talking about Fall '12, but I thought this pic was so cool I had to share!

She is wearing the white Renells and Blue/Black Willows. I love how they look together, personally. I never would have thought to pair these two items together. But they work well!

From: http://strike-the-pose.blogspot.com/


----------



## Petite1010

lala1 said:


> I doubt that you can make a special order, she doesnt even have storage so its impossible for us to reorder items, but I will ask is she is going to make a size 35 for spring 2013 My only advice for getting a pair sneakers before they are sold out is to make a deposit, then you are sure you will get them. And if you live in Europe try calling all the stores most of us ships to all of Europe.


Thanks a lot Lala for your help! Will wait for your reply!!!


----------



## jellylicious

juneping said:


> *TB* - yes i got it at the IM boutique in soho. i was going to get the beige but it's sold out...the SA showed me other colors. the hot pink was very beautiful but i had something like that color so i picked another one. the blue was very gorgy too but i felt the purple was more of a pop..blue was bit too muted. in the IM store, there're many colors...def give them a call if you are interested.



La Garconne has the beige in today if anybody's interested.


----------



## tb-purselover

juneping said:


> *TB* - yes i got it at the IM boutique in soho. i was going to get the beige but it's sold out...the SA showed me other colors. the hot pink was very beautiful but i had something like that color so i picked another one. the blue was very gorgy too but i felt the purple was more of a pop..blue was bit too muted. in the IM store, there're many colors...def give them a call if you are interested.





jellylicious said:


> La Garconne has the beige in today if anybody's interested.



Ooh thanks Juneping and Jellylicious!

I am trying so hard to ban myself from any purchases until the IM pants arrive! So far I've been good and no new purchases for a month, yay! Honestly, I have no more money to spend (except for the planned purchases this year) and must be good. If I veer I won't be able to get my pre-orders. Unless I want to do a big song and dance for DH to explain it all! So I must be content with what I have right now. Seeing all your lovely purchases and/or modeling pics help me live vicariously through you all.

Right now, I'm still trying to figure out how I can convince DH I _need _the studded IM cowboy boots from  the FW'12 collection .


----------



## juneping

jellylicious said:


> La Garconne has the beige in today if anybody's interested.



ugh....i want this....

matches just sent me an email..the vest is in for 2950


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> ugh....i want this....
> 
> matches just sent me an email..the vest is in for 2950
> 
> matchesfashion.com/pws/images/catalogue/products/isa-c-wolf-gi0003_bmu/xlarge/isa-c-wolf-gi0003_bmu_1.jpg


Love your new scarf!  One of my favorite color...

I am not too sure about this vest, too much going on and not crazy about the shoulder design, way too trendy.

I am sure some of you younger ladies can pull off this look.... Hope to see someone post a mod pic here.


----------



## kml2887

juneping said:


> ugh....i want this....
> 
> matches just sent me an email..the vest is in for 2950
> 
> matchesfashion.com/pws/images/catalogue/products/isa-c-wolf-gi0003_bmu/xlarge/isa-c-wolf-gi0003_bmu_1.jpg


 
I love this vest ! I think you could definitely pull it off, *Juneping*


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> Love your new scarf!  One of my favorite color...
> 
> I am not too sure about this vest, too much going on and not crazy about the shoulder design, way too trendy.
> 
> I am sure some of you younger ladies can pull off this look.... Hope to see someone post a mod pic here.



i read from a blogger that this shoulder design is the newest design...balmain started it....personally i think it's too short



kml2887 said:


> I love this vest ! I think you could definitely pull it off, *Juneping*



well...can't afford it...so i can only admire from my screen...


----------



## tb-purselover

The vest is absolutely gorgeous. Wow, that is expensive though. I will have to admure from afar too .



juneping said:


> i read from a blogger that this shoulder design is the newest design...balmain started it....personally i think it's too short
> 
> 
> 
> well...can't afford it...so i can only admire from my screen...


----------



## am2022

I too love the vest... but no as well.. I am on a ban caused by no other person that Marant herself...



juneping said:


> ugh....i want this....
> 
> matches just sent me an email..the vest is in for 2950
> 
> matchesfashion.com/pws/images/catalogue/products/isa-c-wolf-gi0003_bmu/xlarge/isa-c-wolf-gi0003_bmu_1.jpg


----------



## birkingal

juneping said:


> new addition - rivera scarf in violet



Juneping, the violet scarf is such a nice pop of colors. I would've never thought to pair violet with plum but great combo!


----------



## birkingal

I'm pleasantly surprised by how wearable the pieces are in the new collection. I've watched Garance Dore's interview with Isabel Marant. Fab interview, BTW. I like how she always thinks about everyday clothes. I think that's the problem with some designers. Their clothes are works of art but totally impractical off the runway.


----------



## juneping

birkingal said:


> Juneping, the violet scarf is such a nice pop of colors. I would've never thought to pair violet with plum but great combo!



thanks!!
everything supposed to be black....but i couldn't get the exposure right...


----------



## zzhoneybee

juneping said:


> ugh....i want this....
> 
> matches just sent me an email..the vest is in for 2950
> 
> matchesfashion.com/pws/images/catalogue/products/isa-c-wolf-gi0003_bmu/xlarge/isa-c-wolf-gi0003_bmu_1.jpg



too expensive, in my opinion!


----------



## juneping

zzhoneybee said:


> too expensive, in my opinion!



i just realized the special version IM jackets has been doubled every year.
the flana was how much? 1K??...then july was 2K...then this season was almost 5K. the inflation rate is more so than chanel.....


----------



## angelastoel

juneping said:


> ugh....i want this....
> 
> matches just sent me an email..the vest is in for 2950



I loved this vest from the very first time I saw it, but it os too much money for me. If it was half off I would consider it, but I consider my chances low on finding it for that price...


----------



## tb-purselover

Yes! I totally agree. I find her stuff so wearable. That is what I love about IM. I can wear it every day and still look chic, but not trying too hard, iykwim.

There are other designers that push the edge more. That have absolute GORGEOUS works of art, with pearls, crystals, etc. But I cannot wear them without feeling like I could destroy it. IM's stuff is so wearable and beautiful at the same time.



birkingal said:


> I'm pleasantly surprised by how wearable the pieces are in the new collection. I've watched Garance Dore's interview with Isabel Marant. Fab interview, BTW. I like how she always thinks about everyday clothes. I think that's the problem with some designers. Their clothes are works of art but totally impractical off the runway.


----------



## juneping

angelastoel said:


> I loved this vest from the very first time I saw it, but it os too much money for me. If it was half off I would consider it, but I consider my chances low on finding it for that price...



i like it in a way that it's great for layering in summer...but it's bit too short since i can tell from the way it hangs on the model. regardless i def would not fork 3K for this vest...
but i would love to see someone here wearing this piece....


----------



## juneping

birkingal said:


> I'm pleasantly surprised by how wearable the pieces are in the new collection. I've watched Garance Dore's interview with Isabel Marant. Fab interview, BTW. I like how she always thinks about everyday clothes. I think that's the problem with some designers. Their clothes are works of art but totally impractical off the runway.



you are right. that's why some young designers are very quick to get their names out..b/c their stuff is very wearable. like A.Wang...i am bit too old for his design but i can see why he's so popular among the younger crowds.


----------



## soholaleni

I think someone was looking for these Amely boots a while back in size 38. Here they are in anthracite on Ebay!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ISABEL-MARA...en_s_Shoes&hash=item2ebc11316f#ht_2602wt_1341


----------



## soholaleni

OrangeFizz said:


> Ladies I've been looking for the Amely Boot in a sz 38 or 39 for some while now and can't seem to find a pair. I was wondering if any one has any leads?



It was you looking for them! Just posted a link to some on Ebay in size 38!


----------



## jellylicious

soholaleni said:


> I think someone was looking for these Amely boots a while back in size 38. Here they are in anthracite on Ebay!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ISABEL-MARA...en_s_Shoes&hash=item2ebc11316f#ht_2602wt_1341



Darn...my size. Will keep a watch on it! Thanks for posting.

Here's a mod pix of my outfit today-Demet blouse with skinnies, zoro belt, camel dickers & bal hobo.


----------



## nycbagfiend

jellylicious said:


> Darn...my size. Will keep a watch on it! Thanks for posting.
> 
> Here's a mod pix of my outfit today-Demet blouse with skinnies, zoro belt, camel dickers & bal hobo.



you're stylin' jellylicious!   great look!

i wish i had bought the demet when i had the chance...went instead for the rouge trash dress in the similar print but not as useful as the shirt! hmm..wonder if i can tuck the dress into jeans for a similar look?!  i'm pretty tall so there's not much to tuck!


----------



## angelastoel

jellylicious said:


> Darn...my size. Will keep a watch on it! Thanks for posting.
> 
> Here's a mod pix of my outfit today-Demet blouse with skinnies, zoro belt, camel dickers & bal hobo.



Wow I love your outfit, very french chic!


----------



## calisnoopy

francelamour said:


> I bought the Haca in black as well - wear it with jeans and a white tshirt as well as with some pink or saphir skinnys and a pull - I think the black one is much more versatile than the blue (petrol) one!


 
ohhh could we see modeling pics?

btw, how did sizing work for you on the Haca jacket...I know IM changed their sizing scale this season, but I was always a 0 or 1 in their pieces, mostly 1 if it was true to size and 0 for the oversized items like the Yoan sweater and some of their trousers...


----------



## tonkamama

jellylicious said:


> Darn...my size. Will keep a watch on it! Thanks for posting.
> 
> Here's a mod pix of my outfit today-Demet blouse with skinnies, zoro belt, camel dickers & bal hobo.


Your pairing so chic... Love the entire outfit.


----------



## Chilli_lion

where can you buy the the Vally jacket from the Etoile line at the moment ?


----------



## tonkamama

nycbagfiend said:


> you're stylin' jellylicious!   great look!
> 
> i wish i had bought the demet when i had the chance...went instead for the rouge trash dress in the similar print but not as useful as the shirt! hmm..wonder if i can tuck the dress into jeans for a similar look?!  i'm pretty tall so there's not much to tuck!


Perhaps wearing your dress like a tunic?  Pairing it with leggings?


----------



## tonkamama

Chilli_lion said:


> where can you buy the the Vally jacket from the Etoile line at the moment ?


Via eBay... But be careful with any sellers that do not guarantee authentic ... Good luck.


----------



## tonkamama

calisnoopy said:


> ohhh could we see modeling pics?
> 
> btw, how did sizing work for you on the Haca jacket...I know IM changed their sizing scale this season, but I was always a 0 or 1 in their pieces, mostly 1 if it was true to size and 0 for the oversized items like the Yoan sweater and some of their trousers...


I tried it on but did not purchase it (yet)... It is true size for me, I am wearing size 1 (38).  It is a very cute jacket and I can totally see you rocking it.


----------



## tb-purselover

jellylicious said:


> Darn...my size. Will keep a watch on it! Thanks for posting.
> 
> Here's a mod pix of my outfit today-Demet blouse with skinnies, zoro belt, camel dickers & bal hobo.



You look great! I love the whole look.


----------



## am2022

looking fab jelly!!! i love it!




jellylicious said:


> Darn...my size. Will keep a watch on it! Thanks for posting.
> 
> Here's a mod pix of my outfit today-Demet blouse with skinnies, zoro belt, camel dickers & bal hobo.


----------



## juneping

jellylicious said:


> Darn...my size. Will keep a watch on it! Thanks for posting.
> 
> Here's a mod pix of my outfit today-Demet blouse with skinnies, zoro belt, camel dickers & bal hobo.


how did i miss this pic...jelly, you look very chic.


----------



## Tee

jellylicious said:


> Darn...my size. Will keep a watch on it! Thanks for posting.
> 
> Here's a mod pix of my outfit today-Demet blouse with skinnies, zoro belt, camel dickers & bal hobo.



The Demet fits you perfectly - great outfit!


----------



## Chilli_lion

thanks, how can any sellers guarantee authentic on ebay ?


----------



## jellylicious

nycbagfiend said:


> you're stylin' jellylicious!   great look!
> 
> i wish i had bought the demet when i had the chance...went instead for the rouge trash dress in the similar print but not as useful as the shirt! hmm..wonder if i can tuck the dress into jeans for a similar look?!  i'm pretty tall so there's not much to tuck!





angelastoel said:


> Wow I love your outfit, very french chic!





tonkamama said:


> Your pairing so chic... Love the entire outfit.





tb-purselover said:


> You look great! I love the whole look.





amacasa said:


> looking fab jelly!!! i love it!





juneping said:


> how did i miss this pic...jelly, you look very chic.





Tee said:


> The Demet fits you perfectly - great outfit!



All of you ladies have such great sense of style - I appreciate your feedback. *Thank you! *


----------



## flower71

jellylicious said:


> Darn...my size. Will keep a watch on it! Thanks for posting.
> 
> Here's a mod pix of my outfit today-Demet blouse with skinnies, zoro belt, camel dickers & bal hobo.


lovely!


----------



## flower71

tb-purselover said:


> I know everyone is already talking about Fall '12, but I thought this pic was so cool I had to share!
> 
> She is wearing the white Renells and Blue/Black Willows. I love how they look together, personally. I never would have thought to pair these two items together. But they work well!
> 
> From: http://strike-the-pose.blogspot.com/


I wore my black Renells today with my beige Becketts after seeing this pic last night. Thanks for the pic!


----------



## Greentea

jellylicious said:


> Darn...my size. Will keep a watch on it! Thanks for posting.
> 
> Here's a mod pix of my outfit today-Demet blouse with skinnies, zoro belt, camel dickers & bal hobo.



I love every single thing about this look - just fab!!!


----------



## calisnoopy

tonkamama said:


> I tried it on but did not purchase it (yet)... It is true size for me, I am wearing size 1 (38). It is a very cute jacket and I can totally see you rocking it.


 
awww thanks!

yah the color i wanted most was the blue...but matches has sold out of my size long ago...not sure why other places didnt buy it in the blue colorway, especially with it featured in the ad campaigns and all...

so i may settle for the black/cream one if i cant find a blue still


----------



## birkingal

juneping said:


> i just realized the special version IM jackets has been doubled every year.
> the flana was how much? 1K??...then july was 2K...then this season was almost 5K. the inflation rate is more so than chanel.....



Wow, I'm utterly shocked by the price increase. Don't get me wrong. I love IM. BUT for 5K, one could easily own a Chanel jacket.


----------



## Julide

LadiesModa Operandi is having the Isabel Marant fall trunkshow on March 9. Just wanted to let you know!!!


----------



## jellylicious

Black Renell jeans size 1 just popped up on myteresa and free shipping to the US. Hope one of you ladies will grab it.


----------



## tb-purselover

Julide said:


> LadiesModa Operandi is having the Isabel Marant fall trunkshow on March 9. Just wanted to let you know!!!



Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Greentea

birkingal said:


> Wow, I'm utterly shocked by the price increase. Don't get me wrong. I love IM. BUT for 5K, one could easily own a Chanel jacket.



Seriously!!! I'll stick to the Etoile line!


----------



## am2022

Got my dream coat !!! A reveal soon!!!


----------



## missypiiig

Hi everyone!!! 

New here !!! Maybe a little late become a fan of  Isabel marant last winter . Really nice to see every one's post !!!


----------



## tb-purselover

amacasa said:


> Got my dream coat !!! A reveal soon!!!


Oh, I can't wait Ama!!!


----------



## tb-purselover

Welcome! We are an obsessed group of ladies .



missypiiig said:


> Hi everyone!!!
> 
> New here !!! Maybe a little late become a fan of  Isabel marant last winter . Really nice to see every one's post !!!


----------



## tonkamama

amacasa said:


> Got my dream coat !!! A reveal soon!!!


Wow can't wait!


----------



## Greentea

amacasa said:


> Got my dream coat !!! A reveal soon!!!



This sounds good...can't wait!


----------



## angelastoel

amacasa said:


> Got my dream coat !!! A reveal soon!!!



can I make a guess.... B*** coat?


----------



## jellylicious

amacasa said:


> Got my dream coat !!! A reveal soon!!!



Oooh...what could it be? How exciting!!!


----------



## flower71

amacasa said:


> Got my dream coat !!! A reveal soon!!!


now it has to be very soon!! can't wait


----------



## am2022

tb-purselover said:


> Oh, I can't wait Ama!!!


 


tonkamama said:


> Wow can't wait!


 


Greentea said:


> This sounds good...can't wait!


 


angelastoel said:


> can I make a guess.... B*** coat?


 


jellylicious said:


> Oooh...what could it be? How exciting!!!


 


flower71 said:


> now it has to be very soon!! can't wait


 
I would like to do a live  fun reveal for a change... but problem is... Im flying out tom for business at 5 AM and i have to do a million things...  pack my suitcase, buy Luncheables for the kids, rent DVD movies for the kids, do my nails as i have no time to go to the nail salon, answer emails, call my sister, etc... 

So, i hope you don't mind lovely IM ladies... if i postponed for next week????  For the meantime, i give the floor to more mod pics!!!  I shall return with a reveal.. i promise!


----------



## jellylicious

amacasa said:


> I would like to do a live  fun reveal for a change... but problem is... Im flying out tom for business at 5 AM and i have to do a million things...  pack my suitcase, buy Luncheables for the kids, rent DVD movies for the kids, do my nails as i have no time to go to the nail salon, answer emails, call my sister, etc...
> 
> So, i hope you don't mind lovely IM ladies... if i postponed for next week????  For the meantime, i give the floor to more mod pics!!!  I shall return with a reveal.. i promise!



You're such a tease! lol...have a good trip!


----------



## Tee

The IM FW2012 trunkshow has started on Moda Operandi!


----------



## chicjean

Man this thread is flying again!



juneping said:


> ugh....i want this....
> 
> matches just sent me an email..the vest is in for 2950
> 
> matchesfashion.com/pws/images/catalogue/products/isa-c-wolf-gi0003_bmu/xlarge/isa-c-wolf-gi0003_bmu_1.jpg



Saw this in person at a boutique in LA- it's very pretty in person. I didn't try it on, but just from looking at it and picking it up, it seems heavy in my opinion... 




amacasa said:


> Got my dream coat !!! A reveal soon!!!



Can't wait to see it!!!!


----------



## chicjean

Tee said:


> The IM FW2012 trunkshow has started on Moda Operandi!



Holy cow, prices went up A LOT in my opinion! At least, those black ankle booties seem like a ton.


----------



## juneping

chicjean said:


> Holy cow,* prices went up A LOT* in my opinion! At least, those black ankle booties seem like a ton.



gosh...you're so right...


----------



## kitechick

chicjean said:
			
		

> Holy cow, prices went up A LOT in my opinion! At least, those black ankle booties seem like a ton.



How much do they cost?


----------



## chicjean

kitechick said:


> How much do they cost?



On Moda Operandi they're $1490


----------



## chicjean

PS: Covert dressing room shot! A friend talked me into trying the Heko on yesterday. It's SOOOO comfortable, but I can't justify the price when I know I'd just want to wear it as pajamas


----------



## Fee4zy

Yeah, not sure that a lace top is worth $1660.  That lace better be made of silk from organically fed silk worms on a free range shrub.


----------



## kitechick

chicjean said:
			
		

> On Moda Operandi they're $1490



Thanks, I've just checked out the site. The shoes are beautiful, but so expensive and I don't even know if I'll ever be able to walk in high heels ...
I do love my Dickers and Willows, but I don't think you can compare them .


----------



## juneping

Fee4zy said:


> Yeah, not sure that a lace top is worth $1660.  That lace better be made of silk from organically fed silk worms on a free range shrub.


lol


----------



## jellylicious

chicjean said:


> On Moda Operandi they're $1490



I think Moda Operandi markup their prices up by 10-20%. Still the boots are above 1k is steep.


----------



## jellylicious

chicjean said:


> PS: Covert dressing room shot! A friend talked me into trying the Heko on yesterday. It's SOOOO comfortable, but I can't justify the price when I know I'd just want to wear it as pajamas



You look great in it but I agree that outside IM fans-people will think it's pajamas albeit very $$$ ones.


----------



## mercer

You do look adorable!  But the pajama vibe is exactly right!



chicjean said:


> PS: Covert dressing room shot! A friend talked me into trying the Heko on yesterday. It's SOOOO comfortable, but I can't justify the price when I know I'd just want to wear it as pajamas


----------



## mercer

Is anyone going to preorder the hippo?  How sad is it that I saw $1425 and thought, "oh!  that's not as terrible as I thought it would be?"?  It's a little tempting to preorder and break the payments into 2 parts.  It's the only runway piece that's tempting me (too much of an old lady to pull anything else off!).


----------



## fairygirl

amacasa said:


> I would like to do a live  fun reveal for a change... but problem is... Im flying out tom for business at 5 AM and i have to do a million things...  pack my suitcase, buy Luncheables for the kids, rent DVD movies for the kids, do my nails as i have no time to go to the nail salon, answer emails, call my sister, etc...
> 
> So, i hope you don't mind lovely IM ladies... if i postponed for next week????  For the meantime, i give the floor to more mod pics!!!  I shall return with a reveal.. i promise!


no problem at all . We will be looking fordward for that reveal, but in the meantime just enjoy it yourself and have a great weekend!


----------



## chicjean

mercer said:


> Is anyone going to preorder the hippo?  How sad is it that I saw $1425 and thought, "oh!  that's not as terrible as I thought it would be?"?  It's a little tempting to preorder and break the payments into 2 parts.  It's the only runway piece that's tempting me (too much of an old lady to pull anything else off!).



I was half considering it, because I like it. But I almost want to wait and see it in person first... but then of course, it'll be sold out!


----------



## Tee

chicjean said:


> Holy cow, prices went up A LOT in my opinion! At least, those black ankle booties seem like a ton.



I was thinking the same exact thing when i noticed the prices!


----------



## Jayne1

chicjean said:


> PS: Covert dressing room shot! A friend talked me into trying the Heko on yesterday. It's SOOOO comfortable, but I can't justify the price when I know I'd just want to wear it as pajamas


You do look fabulous though...


----------



## tb-purselover

jellylicious said:


> I think Moda Operandi markup their prices up by 10-20%. Still the boots are above 1k is steep.


Hey Jelly,

I like how they break it up into two payments. But the mark-up is a deterrent. Is this true? Can you point me to the page that mentions that? I might wait and take my chances somewhere else. I dislike paying above retail. 

Have you purchased from them before? Any thoughts on their customer service?

I love the boots, but the price is steep. Paying a make-up makes it even more crazy! Especially since IM sizing in shoes is all over the map. I never know if I'm a better fit in 37 or 38. I always thought IM shoes were French sizing too?


----------



## tonkamama

Anyone pre-ordered from Moda before? What is your experience with this company, are they reliable hence delivery schedule, customer service etc.?  TIA


----------



## juneping

jellylicious said:


> I think Moda Operandi markup their prices up by 10-20%. Still the boots are above 1k is steep.



i hope so but i don't think so.....
i recalled the runway sandals were 899....but i am not sure what the current retail is

the patterned jeans...two prices...one was 650? and one was 450? (sorry can't remember the exact number.) and i know it's not too off from the current price.

pls correct me if i am wrong. i haven't ordered from M.O...


----------



## jellylicious

tb-purselover said:


> Hey Jelly,
> 
> I like how they break it up into two payments. But the mark-up is a deterrent. Is this true? Can you point me to the page that mentions that? I might wait and take my chances somewhere else. I dislike paying above retail.
> 
> Have you purchased from them before? Any thoughts on their customer service?
> 
> I love the boots, but the price is steep. Paying a make-up makes it even more crazy! Especially since IM sizing in shoes is all over the map. I never know if I'm a better fit in 37 or 38. I always thought IM shoes were French sizing too?



TB: I can only compare it to the Rio sandals that was priced on espejto.it vs MO. MO was 100 euro more. My bad, the difference is probably the import duties not a markup as they are located in NY. I've never ordered from them-but I've read that Fashion Toast blogger has-and she had given MO a thumbs up. 

I also really dig the Stanley pump!


----------



## Fee4zy

I've ordered from MO before and they are on point when they tell you the delivery dates.  They were really good at updating me when my item was in their warehouse and it was shipped out to me less than a week after they got it from the designer.  I didn't realize that they marked up the prices.  I always thought that their prices were accurate.


----------



## tonkamama

Can anyone advise the sizing on the FW 12 jackets, looks like IM offering more sizes now?


----------



## angelastoel

mercer said:


> Is anyone going to preorder the hippo?  How sad is it that I saw $1425 and thought, "oh!  that's not as terrible as I thought it would be?"?  It's a little tempting to preorder and break the payments into 2 parts.  It's the only runway piece that's tempting me (too much of an old lady to pull anything else off!).



I was very tempted, but I prefer to see more of it and also see which colors are available, because IM often brings the same items out in different colors and I would be sad if I would like another color more


----------



## snapcrackle

Hi everyone, I lurk more than post but I really enjoy reading all your posts! 




tonkamama said:


> Can anyone advise the sizing on the FW 12 jackets, looks like IM offering more sizes now?



I wonder this, too. I want to order the David coat but wonder if the sizing is different now (i.e. smaller). Normally even her size 0 in coats is quite oversized on me and I definitely do not want to alter or return the coat for store credit


----------



## mercer

angelastoel said:


> I was very tempted, but I prefer to see more of it and also see which colors are available, because IM often brings the same items out in different colors and I would be sad if I would like another color more


 
I'm having the same thoughts, too!  Cream is very pretty, but I'm so clumsy!  I'd probably have this ruined in 5 seconds flat.  I think a darker color would be a much better match for me.


----------



## flower71

jellylicious said:


> TB: I can only compare it to the Rio sandals that was priced on espejto.it vs MO. MO was 100 euro more. My bad, the difference is probably the import duties not a markup as they are located in NY. I've never ordered from them-but I've read that Fashion Toast blogger has-and she had given MO a thumbs up.
> 
> I also really dig the Stanley pump!


^^me too!


----------



## bgmommy

I do have the MO prices written down from SpringSummer 2012 - if anyone knows a specific piece we can compare it to.  The Rios were $868 at MO.  What is everyone loving???  I agree with not wanting to get stuck with store credit for higher priced items - that drives me crazy!!! Anyone have the $100 credit they granted for early members - it's burning a hole in my pocket - lol!!!  I thought the belt prices were crazy!  LOVE the boots but a lot and really want the Chloe Susanna more...more wearable for my life style and less money!  May want to get the one "cheap" item Julia top for $370 - who has one of the crochet tops and can give me some advice - the cream or the bright blue???  Thanks!!!!


----------



## vancitygirl

bgmommy said:


> I do have the MO prices written down from SpringSummer 2012 - if anyone knows a specific piece we can compare it to. The Rios were $868 at MO. What is everyone loving??? I agree with not wanting to get stuck with store credit for higher priced items - that drives me crazy!!! Anyone have the $100 credit they granted for early members - it's burning a hole in my pocket - lol!!! I thought the belt prices were crazy! LOVE the boots but a lot and really want the Chloe Susanna more...more wearable for my life style and less money! May want to get the one "cheap" item Julia top for $370 - who has one of the crochet tops and can give me some advice - the cream or the bright blue??? Thanks!!!!


 

I was interested in the Julia tops too!  I can't choose between the blue and cream either.  I may get both.  Does anyone know about sizing?  I bought a top from MO (silver silk tank) and it was a size 38, but I'm swimming in it. It's suppose to be a tank, but it fits like a dress!  I may have to alter it, 'cause I'm not going through the hassle of returning it.  Any help on sizing would be a great!


----------



## tb-purselover

jellylicious said:


> TB: I can only compare it to the Rio sandals that was priced on espejto.it vs MO. MO was 100 euro more. My bad, the difference is probably the import duties not a markup as they are located in NY. I've never ordered from them-but I've read that Fashion Toast blogger has-and she had given MO a thumbs up.
> 
> I also really dig the Stanley pump!



Oh yes, those are lovely. If I had an unlimited budget I would get one in every style .


----------



## tb-purselover

tonkamama said:


> Can anyone advise the sizing on the FW 12 jackets, looks like IM offering more sizes now?



Oh wow, thanks for the heads up. Now I'm more confused then ever. I was told I would be a sz 38 this s/s12. But for the f/w12 collection, and the offering of more sizes, it makes it super confusing. 

I hope the sizing will be more consistent for f/w12. Maybe that is why IM is offering more sizes? But, now we all have to go back to the drawing board to figure out our IM size!


----------



## tonkamama

tb-purselover said:


> Oh wow, thanks for the heads up. Now I'm more confused then ever. I was told I would be a sz 38 this s/s12. But for the f/w12 collection, and the offering of more sizes, it makes it super confusing.
> 
> I hope the sizing will be more consistent for f/w12. Maybe that is why IM is offering more sizes? But, now we all have to go back to the drawing board to figure out our IM size!


I want to make sure if I ever preorder anything, they better fit.. Totally hate the store credit thing....   I am hoping for FW 12 sizing is on the same page with her previous seasons.


----------



## tb-purselover

tonkamama said:


> I want to make sure if I ever preorder anything, they better fit.. Totally hate the store credit thing....   I am hoping for FW 12 sizing is on the same page with her previous seasons.



Yeah, me too. I emailed them to ask about sizing. Hopefully their buyer is in Paris and can tell us if the sizing corresponds to previous seasons.

I just read that M'O is Taylor Tomasi Hill's new project! That's really cool.


----------



## Petite1010

lala1 said:


> No prob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im not sure If they will let me take pictures, but if so I will


I think we should wait till Lala's reply on at least boots prices, so we could compare if prices on MO reasonable and make a decision to buy or wait, cause nobody wants to overpay, right. Lala where are you!!! we are all waiting and thanks a lot in advance


----------



## chicjean

jellylicious said:


> You look great in it but I agree that outside IM fans-people will think it's pajamas albeit very $$$ ones.





mercer said:


> You do look adorable!  But the pajama vibe is exactly right!





Jayne1 said:


> You do look fabulous though...



Thanks all  I think I may wait to see if it gets marked down...


----------



## nycbagfiend

i may regret it, but i'm going to hold off on pre-ordering anything from MO.  given the inconsistent sizing/pricing and the fact that you can only return for store credit...eh...i'd rather take my chance and wait til things start rolling into the shops so i can see and try on the pieces and make my decisions then.

hopefully i don't kick myself later if i can't get my hands on the pieces!


----------



## nycbagfiend

chicjean said:


> Thanks all  I think I may wait to see if it gets marked down...



chicjean, i think it's adorable!  i love one-pieces (tho they're quite annoying when you need to use the restroom!) and have my eye it as well.  did you try the shorts version?  maybe that has less of a pj feel to it?


----------



## jellylicious

bgmommy said:


> I do have the MO prices written down from SpringSummer 2012 - if anyone knows a specific piece we can compare it to.  The Rios were $868 at MO.  What is everyone loving???  I agree with not wanting to get stuck with store credit for higher priced items - that drives me crazy!!! Anyone have the $100 credit they granted for early members - it's burning a hole in my pocket - lol!!!  I thought the belt prices were crazy!  LOVE the boots but a lot and really want the Chloe Susanna more...more wearable for my life style and less money!  May want to get the one "cheap" item Julia top for $370 - who has one of the crochet tops and can give me some advice - the cream or the bright blue???  Thanks!!!!



I received the credit too-but misplaced the email with the code..grrr...It's burning a hole on mine too! The julia top is cute-reminds me of the mendy that i have in cream which goes with everything. I love it so much that I want this one in blue. But i'm confused with the sizes like everyone else...hope someone here can shed some light soon. 

What do you ladies think of the huston or the hippo jacket?


----------



## bgmommy

jellylicious said:


> I received the credit too-but misplaced the email with the code..grrr...It's burning a hole on mine too! The julia top is cute-reminds me of the mendy that i have in cream which goes with everything. I love it so much that I want this one in blue. But i'm confused with the sizes like everyone else...hope someone here can shed some light soon.
> 
> What do you ladies think of the huston or the hippo jacket?



I really love the Huston jacket...but not sure if I will order from MO just because of sizing/deposit/store credit.  Is the Mendy "see through" as well and what do you wear under it?  I am SOOO CONFUSED on size too - I think the 38 and then I change to the 40.  NO worries about the $100 - there is not a code - it is just sitting in your box when you check out.  Please give me more thoughts on how you wear your Mendy and size!  THX!!!!


----------



## jellylicious

bgmommy said:


> I really love the Huston jacket...but not sure if I will order from MO just because of sizing/deposit/store credit.  Is the Mendy "see through" as well and what do you wear under it?  I am SOOO CONFUSED on size too - I think the 38 and then I change to the 40.  NO worries about the $100 - there is not a code - it is just sitting in your box when you check out.  Please give me more thoughts on how you wear your Mendy and size!  THX!!!!



Ahhh-ok got it. I see it in my account when i signed in.

I tried on size 1 which fits fine but a bit loose overall (arms and waist) but decided to go for the 0 instead-for a more fitted look. It's see through and i wear it with a nude spanx cami. On the runway, looks like it's styled with a white tee under which i can't on mendy but probably could have if i had gone for the 1. Am i helping??? Which color are you getting? Perhaps the other ladies with mendy could help-tonkamama and juneping???


----------



## mercer

The tie dye jacket in 38 popped up this morning on Barneys- $4670!  Did one of you lovely ladies snap it up?


----------



## bgmommy

jellylicious said:


> Ahhh-ok got it. I see it in my account when i signed in.
> 
> I tried on size 1 which fits fine but a bit loose overall (arms and waist) but decided to go for the 0 instead-for a more fitted look. It's see through and i wear it with a nude spanx cami. On the runway, looks like it's styled with a white tee under which i can't on mendy but probably could have if i had gone for the 1. Am i helping??? Which color are you getting? Perhaps the other ladies with mendy could help-tonkamama and juneping???



thank goodness you brought up the mendi...one popped up on Barneys for $179 and hopefully I grabbed it!  You never know as they have cancelled my orders before.  If it fills soon then I will go for the blue Julia


----------



## bgmommy

mercer said:


> The tie dye jacket in 38 popped up this morning on Barneys- $4670!  Did one of you lovely ladies snap it up?



I wish it were me - LOVE that jacket, but can't justify the price!  Aren't the close up pics GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## jellylicious

bgmommy said:


> thank goodness you brought up the mendi...one popped up on Barneys for $179 and hopefully I grabbed it!  You never know as they have cancelled my orders before.  If it fills soon then I will go for the blue Julia



 hope it ships ASAP!


----------



## mercer

bgmommy said:


> I wish it were me - LOVE that jacket, but can't justify the price!  Aren't the close up pics GORGEOUS!!!



For reals!  It is so nice to see close up pictures!  That beading is crazy pretty! Someone is a very lucky lady!


----------



## angelastoel

another picture of my Pieric jacket, haven't worn this jacket a lot, but now that the sun is coming I finally can!!!!


----------



## lumy_

There is an IM coat on *bay that I NEED, however the seller lists US shipping only and it's not possible to send her a message to ask for international shipping - how frustrating!!


----------



## Tee

angelastoel said:


> another picture of my Pieric jacket, haven't worn this jacket a lot, but now that the sun is coming I finally can!!!!



Love it! Looks great on you


----------



## mercer

You look perfect!




angelastoel said:


> another picture of my Pieric jacket, haven't worn this jacket a lot, but now that the sun is coming I finally can!!!!


----------



## jellylicious

angelastoel said:


> another picture of my Pieric jacket, haven't worn this jacket a lot, but now that the sun is coming I finally can!!!!



You look really cute!


----------



## zzhoneybee

Hello ladies!  

Angela, you look so cute in your Pieric  I wore mine today, too!

Is anyone buying anything from the Moda O pre-sale?  I am one click away from getting the studded/buckled "Milwauke" boots... but am wondering if the heel height will be terribly uncomfortable...?  What do you think?


----------



## tb-purselover

zzhoneybee said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> Angela, you look so cute in your Pieric  I wore mine today, too!
> 
> Is anyone buying anything from the Moda O pre-sale?  I am one click away from getting the studded/buckled "Milwauke" boots... but am wondering if the heel height will be terribly uncomfortable...?  What do you think?



I am going to buy one of the boots. I am still hoping that Lala to respond with pricing, etc.

Also, I'm still wavering back and forth between the Milwauke and the Blackson boot. I'm having a hard time deciding because I love the studs on the Milwauke, but I already have the Chloe Susanna studded ankle boot. It looks to be a high heel, but I don't think it is too high.


----------



## tb-purselover

Maybe all you ladies can give me input ? Which f/w 12 boots do you prefer? Or what would be more versatile? The studded Milwauke or the Blackson boot?

I already have the Chloe Susanna studded ankle boot. Will the studded Milwauke be redundant? Is it too flashy for every day use with the studs and high heel together?

I want a boot that I can wear often, to get the most use out of them. So I want an "everyday" boot, not a special occasion boot?

Any thoughts or opinions on the Blackson vs Milwauke? TIA!

Blackson



Milwauke


----------



## Petite1010

tb-purselover said:


> Maybe all you ladies can give me input ? Which f/w 12 boots do you prefer? Or what would be more versatile? The studded Milwauke or the Blackson boot?
> 
> I already have the Chloe Susanna studded ankle boot. Will the studded Milwauke be redundant? Is it too flashy for every day use with the studs and high heel together?
> 
> I want a boot that I can wear often, to get the most use out of them. So I want an "everyday" boot, not a special occasion boot?
> 
> Any thoughts or opinions on the Blackson vs Milwauke? TIA!
> 
> Blackson
> View attachment 1638152
> 
> 
> Milwauke
> View attachment 1638153


Hi TB, I just receive a reply from MO regarding their prices, so here you are: "Thank you for your further query.

The prices quoted are exactly as per the designer's standard retail pricing structure.
There will be no price difference between the prices we quote now, and prices of the items approved by Isabel Marant during the FW12 retail season later this year.

During our trunk-shows, you may pre-order any piece in your size, weeks ahead of scheduled delivery, from the designer's complete collection (many pieces will never be available in stores)."

Hope this helps


----------



## Petite1010

tb-purselover said:


> Maybe all you ladies can give me input ? Which f/w 12 boots do you prefer? Or what would be more versatile? The studded Milwauke or the Blackson boot?
> 
> I already have the Chloe Susanna studded ankle boot. Will the studded Milwauke be redundant? Is it too flashy for every day use with the studs and high heel together?
> 
> I want a boot that I can wear often, to get the most use out of them. So I want an "everyday" boot, not a special occasion boot?
> 
> Any thoughts or opinions on the Blackson vs Milwauke? TIA!
> 
> Blackson
> View attachment 1638152
> 
> 
> Milwauke
> View attachment 1638153


And I am all 1000% for Milwauke! These boots will make everyone stand out of the crowd even in a simple t-shirt and jeans, so I am planning to make mine hardworking piece and will style them up and down almost daily for that money - 890 euro


----------



## juneping

tb-purselover said:


> Maybe all you ladies can give me input ? Which f/w 12 boots do you prefer? Or what would be more versatile? The studded Milwauke or the Blackson boot?
> 
> I already have the Chloe Susanna studded ankle boot. Will the studded Milwauke be redundant? Is it too flashy for every day use with the studs and high heel together?
> 
> I want a boot that I can wear often, to get the most use out of them. So I want an "everyday" boot, not a special occasion boot?
> 
> Any thoughts or opinions on the Blackson vs Milwauke? TIA!
> 
> Blackson
> View attachment 1638152
> 
> 
> Milwauke
> View attachment 1638153



my orig preference was the milwauke but i hesitated of all the metal ornaments because you just don't know when some of the pieces will fall off the shoes. and i think the blacksons can stand the test of time tho less flashy.
another thing is the detail of the top of the boots. blacksons has this ^ tip while milwauke has this v dip (except the white pair)....i thought the ^ tip is more flattering to the legs.


----------



## Jayne1

juneping said:


> my orig preference was the milwauke but i hesitated of all the metal ornaments because you just don't know when some of the pieces will fall off the shoes. and* i think the blacksons can stand the test of time tho less flashy.*
> another thing is the detail of the top of the boots. blacksons has this ^ tip while milwauke has this v dip (except the white pair)....i thought the ^ tip is more flattering to the legs.


I agree.


----------



## nycbagfiend

juneping said:


> my orig preference was the milwauke but i hesitated of all the metal ornaments because you just don't know when some of the pieces will fall off the shoes. and i think the blacksons can stand the test of time tho less flashy.
> another thing is the detail of the top of the boots. blacksons has this ^ tip while milwauke has this v dip (except the white pair)....i thought the ^ tip is more flattering to the legs.



very erudite, juneping...i absolutely agree about the dip down vs up of the upper rim.   as much as i love the studding of the milwaukee, the blackson does look like a more flattering cut..

decisions, decisions! (tho' i still think i'm going to hold off on pre-orders and wait til i can see/try on stuff in person! hope i don't regret that!)


----------



## nycbagfiend

angelastoel said:


> another picture of my Pieric jacket, haven't worn this jacket a lot, but now that the sun is coming I finally can!!!!



adorable outfit, angela!  love the jacket!


----------



## flower71

tb-purselover said:


> Maybe all you ladies can give me input ? Which f/w 12 boots do you prefer? Or what would be more versatile? The studded Milwauke or the Blackson boot?
> 
> I already have the Chloe Susanna studded ankle boot. Will the studded Milwauke be redundant? Is it too flashy for every day use with the studs and high heel together?
> 
> I want a boot that I can wear often, to get the most use out of them. So I want an "everyday" boot, not a special occasion boot?
> 
> Any thoughts or opinions on the Blackson vs Milwauke? TIA!
> 
> Blackson
> View attachment 1638152
> 
> 
> Milwauke
> View attachment 1638153


Hi tbpurse, I have to see your susanna booties, gorgeous!
I vote the Blacksons, they will stand the test of time IMO; You already have studded booties, so these boots will be worn to death as an everyday boot, less flashy IMO. HTH!


----------



## flower71

angelastoel said:


> another picture of my Pieric jacket, haven't worn this jacket a lot, but now that the sun is coming I finally can!!!!


So pretty in pink!


----------



## Tee

tb-purselover said:


> Maybe all you ladies can give me input ? Which f/w 12 boots do you prefer? Or what would be more versatile? The studded Milwauke or the Blackson boot?
> 
> I already have the Chloe Susanna studded ankle boot. Will the studded Milwauke be redundant? Is it too flashy for every day use with the studs and high heel together?
> 
> I want a boot that I can wear often, to get the most use out of them. So I want an "everyday" boot, not a special occasion boot?
> 
> Any thoughts or opinions on the Blackson vs Milwauke? TIA!
> 
> Blackson
> View attachment 1638152
> 
> 
> Milwauke
> View attachment 1638153




 I'm lovin both, but since you're looking for versatility and already have the  awesome Susanna boot, I vote for Blackson!


----------



## am2022

WOw... moda has them all..
That's good...
TB - love the chloe boots... but im holding back on that.. and i know i will regret it!  but DH shoes remain at the same number while  I keep on buying so our closet is so shamefully.... disparagingly abnormal looking as the month goes by.. and so i have been cutting back..
But, please buy them STAT~~  so you can show us mod pics..

I actually like both.. and would wish you would buy both!!!  So i can see them.. hahaha!!!

But since you have the chloes, then I agree with the other ladies.. get the blackson!!!

Good luck on your decision!!!


----------



## chicjean

angelastoel said:


> another picture of my Pieric jacket, haven't worn this jacket a lot, but now that the sun is coming I finally can!!!!



You look awesome, as always!

*tb-purselover*, I say go for the Blackson, too. *Juneping* made some really good points about them. Totally a fan. The studding is neat, but maybe a little too much for everyday.


----------



## jellybebe

tb-purselover said:


> Maybe all you ladies can give me input ? Which f/w 12 boots do you prefer? Or what would be more versatile? The studded Milwauke or the Blackson boot?
> 
> I already have the Chloe Susanna studded ankle boot. Will the studded Milwauke be redundant? Is it too flashy for every day use with the studs and high heel together?
> 
> I want a boot that I can wear often, to get the most use out of them. So I want an "everyday" boot, not a special occasion boot?
> 
> Any thoughts or opinions on the Blackson vs Milwauke? TIA!
> 
> Blackson
> View attachment 1638152
> 
> 
> Milwauke
> View attachment 1638153



These are beautiful! I personally prefer the Milwauke even though they are a bit more similar to the Chloe Susana (which I love as well). I just love that little shiny harness detail. Did I miss the prices somewhere?


----------



## OrangeFizz

Does anyone know if the "Robinson" (embroidered, opposed to studding with chain detail) was a mistake on Moda's part? I attached a link to the runway boot

http://styleinspo.com/wp-content/uploads/isabel_marant_fall_2012_ankle_boots-1.jpg


----------



## juliebeau

Taylor Tomasi Hill in IM fall 12

taylorstyle.tumblr.com


----------



## juneping

^^oh my....so gorgeous


----------



## Julide

juliebeau said:


> Taylor Tomasi Hill in IM fall 12
> 
> taylorstyle.tumblr.com



Geez I was sooo tempted to get this jacket at Moda...now kind of wishing I did!


----------



## tb-purselover

juliebeau said:


> Taylor Tomasi Hill in IM fall 12
> 
> taylorstyle.tumblr.com


That is gorgeous!


----------



## tb-purselover

Now I am more confused then ever on which cowboy boot to get. I had flopped to the Blackson. 

Then I see these pics and now I'm flopping back to Milwaukee . Also I spoke to a friend stylist and she mentioned that the Milwaukee was more versatile, not just a skirt boot. But can be worn with more: jeans, shorts, skirts, trousers, different colors, etc. I only wish I could get both. . Maybe if I start squirling away spare change I will have enough for a second pair, NOT, .

Anyhoo, I found some pics straight from the showroom. Enjoy the pics! From http://fashionwandering.blogspot.com/











The boot below reminds me if a Mony and Dana got married and had babies out in the Wild West!


----------



## lala1

Hi ladies got back from the showroom yesterday, I have been sick the last week. The price for the boots are with or without studs 276&#8364;, and with the strap with or without studs 316&#8364;. The mary Jane shoe is 236&#8364;, remember these are NOT retail prices. 

We didnt buy the one with the studs, it looked so cheap in real life. And we only got the boots you can see tp-purselover postes in the 4 picture in black and rouge. The other heel was uncomftable to walk in, and Isabel havent decieded if it comes in 12 or 9 cm. For those who asked, she still doesnt go down to a size 35.  The belts were cool, but kind of expensive, around 400 retail, and imo not worth it. Any ways we bought most of the collection, and im still waiting for the prices ( cant remember them right know sorry) I hope I have answered everything.


----------



## juneping

lala1 said:


> Hi ladies got back from the showroom yesterday, I have been sick the last week. The price for the boots are with or without studs 276&#8364;, and with the strap with or without studs 316&#8364;. The mary Jane shoe is 236&#8364;, remember these are NOT retail prices.
> 
> We didnt buy the one with the studs, it looked so cheap in real life. And we only got the boots you can see tp-purselover postes in the 4 picture in black and rouge. The other heel was uncomftable to walk in, and Isabel havent decieded if it comes in 12 or 9 cm. For those who asked, she still doesnt go down to a size 35.  The belts were cool, but kind of expensive, around 400 retail, and imo not worth it. Any ways we bought most of the collection, and im still waiting for the prices ( cant remember them right know sorry) I hope I have answered everything.



thanks for giving us the price....
the profit is steep....now i want to own a store selling IM...

oh how rude i was....hope you are feeling better by now. a lot of people are sick lately...guess it's b/c of change of season....


----------



## jellylicious

tb-purselover said:


> Now I am more confused then ever on which cowboy boot to get. I had flopped to the Blackson.
> 
> Then I see these pics and now I'm flopping back to Milwaukee . Also I spoke to a friend stylist and she mentioned that the Milwaukee was more versatile, not just a skirt boot. But can be worn with more: jeans, shorts, skirts, trousers, different colors, etc. I only wish I could get both. . Maybe if I start squirling away spare change I will have enough for a second pair, NOT, .
> 
> Anyhoo, I found some pics straight from the showroom. Enjoy the pics! From http://fashionwandering.blogspot.com/
> 
> The boot below reminds me if a Mony and Dana got married and had babies out in the Wild West!


Tough decision-i keep flip flopping as well. But my first instinct is to go with the Milwaukee but since you have the Suzanna's and want everyday boots-the Blackson's are gorgeous too. I bet those are versatile as well. I don't think you could go wrong with either one of them. 

OK, now the Mony Dana had a baby has my name on it!


----------



## juneping

lala1 said:


> Hi ladies got back from the showroom yesterday, I have been sick the last week. The price for the boots are with or without studs 276, and with the strap with or without studs 316. The mary Jane shoe is 236, remember these are NOT retail prices.
> 
> We didnt buy the one with the studs, it looked so cheap in real life. And we only got the boots you can see tp-purselover postes in the 4 picture in black and rouge. The other heel was uncomftable to walk in, and Isabel havent decieded if it comes in 12 or 9 cm. For those who asked, she still doesnt go down to a size 35.  The belts were cool, but kind of expensive, around 400 retail, and imo not worth it. Any ways we bought most of the collection, and im still waiting for the prices ( cant remember them right know sorry) I hope I have answered everything.



would you say mony or dana are more comfy than the cowgirl boots??
i have to say mony were not that comfy so i want to know this new style's comfort level.

thanks!!


----------



## tb-purselover

Hi Lala! I'm so sorry you are sick. I hope you feel better soon. My kids and DH are sick too. I am the only healthy one in my family right now. Take care of yourself!





lala1 said:


> *The price for the boots are with or without studs 276&#8364;, and with the strap with or without studs 316&#8364;. *



Can you clarify? There will be an option to buy the boots with the contrast stitching with studs vs. contrast stitching without studs?

Then there will also be an option to buy the boots with studs AND silver strap vs. no studs AND silver strap? Can you explain more? Sorry, I know you are sick. But if you can clarify what you mean that would be great!




lala1 said:


> We didnt buy the one with the studs, it looked so cheap in real life.



Which one looked cheap? Are you talking about the boots with the studs and silver chain? The Milwaukee? Or the Mony Dana had a baby boot?




lala1 said:


> The other heel was uncomftable to walk in, and Isabel havent decieded if it comes in 12 or 9 cm.



If you could also tell us in more detail which one was uncomfortable that would be helpful! Are you talking about the spur heels? Or the Mony Dana type heel? Thanks so much for your help LaLa.


----------



## juliebeau

A better look at TTH in IM F/W 12:
http://magazine.modaoperandi.com/2012/03/09/isabels-outlaws-taylors-take/

Aaaand a great close up of the Blackson boots!:
http://magazine.modaoperandi.com/2012/03/10/kickin-it-the-new-marant-must-have/


----------



## am2022

TB these are awesome pics!!!  Oh my ... i love them all!




tb-purselover said:


> Now I am more confused then ever on which cowboy boot to get. I had flopped to the Blackson.
> 
> Then I see these pics and now I'm flopping back to Milwaukee . Also I spoke to a friend stylist and she mentioned that the Milwaukee was more versatile, not just a skirt boot. But can be worn with more: jeans, shorts, skirts, trousers, different colors, etc. I only wish I could get both. . Maybe if I start squirling away spare change I will have enough for a second pair, NOT, .
> 
> Anyhoo, I found some pics straight from the showroom. Enjoy the pics! From http://fashionwandering.blogspot.com/
> 
> 
> View attachment 1639450
> 
> 
> View attachment 1639451
> 
> 
> View attachment 1639452
> 
> 
> The boot below reminds me if a Mony and Dana got married and had babies out in the Wild West!
> View attachment 1639453
> 
> 
> View attachment 1639454
> 
> 
> View attachment 1639455
> 
> 
> View attachment 1639456


----------



## Fee4zy

I am so glad their shoes start at 36.  I would order the Blackson boots in a heartbeat if they went down to 35.


----------



## am2022

Lala... hope you are feeling better...

Thanks for the heads up..
quick question though... can you give us your email and then maybe we can order directly from your store?  TPF doesn't allow direct buying and selling and hence we should abide by the rules... Hope mods won't mind us getting your email??? 




lala1 said:


> Hi ladies got back from the showroom yesterday, I have been sick the last week. The price for the boots are with or without studs 276, and with the strap with or without studs 316. The mary Jane shoe is 236, remember these are NOT retail prices.
> 
> We didnt buy the one with the studs, it looked so cheap in real life. And we only got the boots you can see tp-purselover postes in the 4 picture in black and rouge. The other heel was uncomftable to walk in, and Isabel havent decieded if it comes in 12 or 9 cm. For those who asked, she still doesnt go down to a size 35.  The belts were cool, but kind of expensive, around 400 retail, and imo not worth it. Any ways we bought most of the collection, and im still waiting for the prices ( cant remember them right know sorry) I hope I have answered everything.


----------



## am2022

Taylor Tomasi just rocks!!!



juliebeau said:


> Taylor Tomasi Hill in IM fall 12
> 
> taylorstyle.tumblr.com


----------



## lala1

Those are the ones we got. 



juneping said:


> would you say mony or dana are more comfy than the cowgirl boots??
> i have to say mony were not that comfy so i want to know this new style's comfort level.
> 
> thanks!!


 Hmm my guess is, if you didnt like the Dana you wont like this one either..



tb-purselover said:


> Hi Lala! I'm so sorry you are sick. I hope you feel better soon. My kids and DH are sick too. I am the only healthy one in my family right now. Take care of yourself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you clarify? There will be an option to buy the boots with the contrast stitching with studs vs. contrast stitching without studs?
> 
> Then there will also be an option to buy the boots with studs AND silver strap vs. no studs AND silver strap? Can you explain more? Sorry, I know you are sick. But if you can clarify what you mean that would be great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which one looked cheap? Are you talking about the boots with the studs and silver chain? The Milwaukee? Or the Mony Dana had a baby boot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you could also tell us in more detail which one was uncomfortable that would be helpful! Are you talking about the spur heels? Or the Mony Dana type heel? Thanks so much for your help LaLa.



You got the firstone right, you can choose studs whit strap, ot without ans stitching withstrap or without.

The studden ones looked really cheap 

It was like the when you walked in the shoe you flet like the heel turning backwards. If that makes sense? Lol.


----------



## jellylicious

juliebeau said:


> A better look at TTH in IM F/W 12:
> http://magazine.modaoperandi.com/2012/03/09/isabels-outlaws-taylors-take/
> 
> Aaaand a great close up of the Blackson boots!:
> http://magazine.modaoperandi.com/2012/03/10/kickin-it-the-new-marant-must-have/



Thanks for posting! The Blackson's are winning me over!  In fact, the whole cowgirl look too!


----------



## tb-purselover

Yeah, aren't those pics great! Taylor Tamasi Hill looks so rockin' in those shoes.

I think the Blackson's are winning me over too. Especially since Lala says the studded ones look cheap. I can see how that can be by the pictures. Also, since it looks like Taylor Tamasi likes to style with the Blacksons.

Plus I showed my DH both boots and asked him which he preferred. He liked the Blacksons because he thought they looked less flashy and "in your face". He tends to be a simple guy with simple tastes. 

My only concern is if I get the Blacksons, will I be able to let go of the Milwaukees? Or will I end up trying to get those later in the year on eBay or something :giggles:. I'm trying to avoid doing that this year and really plan my purchases.

What color are you thinking of getting if you go with the Blacksons?



jellylicious said:


> Thanks for posting! The Blackson's are winning me over!  In fact, the whole cowgirl look too!


----------



## tonkamama

Anyone ordering the Hippo or Huston jackets from Moda?  Any thoughts? I wonder if NAP will carry the styles....

TB ~ I think you will find Blackson more wearable all year round.  Too bad, non of these high heels work for me.... 

Lala ~ thank you hope you feel better soon.


----------



## tonkamama

tb-purselover said:


> Yeah, aren't those pics great! Taylor Tamasi Hill looks so rockin' in those shoes.
> 
> I think the Blackson's are winning me over too. Especially since Lala says the studded ones look cheap. I can see how that can be by the pictures. Also, since it looks like Taylor Tamasi likes to style with the Blacksons.
> 
> Plus I showed my DH both boots and asked him which he preferred. He liked the Blacksons because he thought they looked less flashy and "in your face". He tends to be a simple guy with simple tastes.
> 
> My only concern is if I get the Blacksons, will I be able to let go of the Milwaukees? Or will I end up trying to get those later in the year on eBay or something :giggles:. I'm trying to avoid doing that this year and really plan my purchases.
> 
> What color are you thinking of getting if you go with the Blacksons?


I love the color of Noir/Rouge!  You gonna rock these boots!


----------



## juneping

lala1 said:


> Those are the ones we got.
> 
> Hmm my guess is, if you didnt like the Dana you wont like this one either..
> 
> 
> 
> You got the firstone right, you can choose studs whit strap, ot without ans stitching withstrap or without.
> 
> The studden ones looked really cheap
> 
> It was like the when you walked in the shoe you flet like the heel turning backwards. If that makes sense? Lol.



thanks *lala*!! 
i have 4 pairs of IM shoes....dickers and gwen are fine. but the dana and mony really hurt. not bad but i have something quite comfy now so i barely wear dana and mony....so i don't want to buy another pair to just look at.


----------



## jellylicious

tb-purselover said:


> Yeah, aren't those pics great! Taylor Tamasi Hill looks so rockin' in those shoes.
> 
> I think the Blackson's are winning me over too. Especially since Lala says the studded ones look cheap. I can see how that can be by the pictures. Also, since it looks like Taylor Tamasi likes to style with the Blacksons.
> 
> Plus I showed my DH both boots and asked him which he preferred. He liked the Blacksons because he thought they looked less flashy and "in your face". He tends to be a simple guy with simple tastes.
> 
> My only concern is if I get the Blacksons, will I be able to let go of the Milwaukees? Or will I end up trying to get those later in the year on eBay or something :giggles:. I'm trying to avoid doing that this year and really plan my purchases.
> 
> What color are you thinking of getting if you go with the Blacksons?



Personally, if i had to choose, i would go with the blackson's with the bright blue stitching since my wardrobe is mainly black. If you buy both pairs, you could do one burgundy and the other Milwaukee in black. I'm such an enabler!


----------



## Jayne1

Which pair did *lala1* like?


----------



## zzhoneybee

hi ladies!  

sad news about the studs looking cheap... boo!  I decided to ix-nay on any IM pre-ordering, but i did get the Charlotte Olympia kitty flats


----------



## juneping

the snake printed jeans just came into the store and the SA called at at around 1-2pm. so i got off work early and went to the store like before 4 and the size 36 were sold out. WTF!!
when the SA showed me the 38...they looked so huge and she said its boyfriend cut. and i told her i've seen the slim cut and she said they'll come later.
i cannot freaking believe it they were sold out in few hours. it's insane!!!!!!!


----------



## nycbagfiend

juneping said:


> the snake printed jeans just came into the store and the SA called at at around 1-2pm. so i got off work early and went to the store like before 4 and the size 36 were sold out. WTF!!
> when the SA showed me the 38...they looked so huge and she said its boyfriend cut. and i told her i've seen the slim cut and she said they'll come later.
> i cannot freaking believe it they were sold out in few hours. it's insane!!!!!!!



hi juneping!  by any chance did  you notice if they still had the nearly $5000 jacket left?  i got a call from my SA telling me to come quick they had a size 38 in but i couldn't get there over the weekend.  haven't called bc i figured it's gone already but curious!

can't believe size 36 snake jeans are sold out already!  i wonder if more stock rolls in as the season wears on...?


----------



## Tee

juneping said:


> the snake printed jeans just came into the store and the SA called at at around 1-2pm. so i got off work early and went to the store like before 4 and the size 36 were sold out. WTF!!
> when the SA showed me the 38...they looked so huge and she said its boyfriend cut. and i told her i've seen the slim cut and she said they'll come later.
> i cannot freaking believe it they were sold out in few hours. it's insane!!!!!!!



Hi juneping, if you're interested in the boyfriend cut snake jeans, IM Soho had a 36 last week when I talked to them - maybe they still do? They also mentioned they were getting the slim cut ones sometime soon...


----------



## juneping

nycbagfiend said:


> hi juneping!  by any chance did  you notice if they still had the nearly $5000 jacket left?  i got a call from my SA telling me to come quick they had a size 38 in but i couldn't get there over the weekend.  haven't called bc i figured it's gone already but curious!
> 
> can't believe size 36 snake jeans are sold out already!  i wonder if more stock rolls in as the season wears on...?



yes..the jacket is still there. the vest was there as well...two i think.


----------



## juneping

Tee said:


> Hi juneping, if you're interested in the boyfriend cut snake jeans, IM Soho had a 36 last week when I talked to them - maybe they still do? They also mentioned they were getting the slim cut ones sometime soon...



what?! if they had it last week why would they wait till today?? i am really mad at their CS...
i told her i didn't want the bf cut...i was looking for the slim cut. i even showed her the photo and she knew what i needed. gosh i am really ****ed.
i lost a bid on ebay last night. and today. and on my way back home i stopped by zara...there's a dress i really wanted and sold out on line but they had it in the store. well...only size S (my size) was missing. gosh....i want to kill someone now...


----------



## am2022

aaaw... june.. i understand where you are coming from...
im sure your HG pants will show up soon including your zara dress.... And i will be here waiting for your mod pics!!! Cheer up !!!




juneping said:


> what?! if they had it last week why would they wait till today?? i am really mad at their CS...
> i told her i didn't want the bf cut...i was looking for the slim cut. i even showed her the photo and she knew what i needed. gosh i am really ****ed.
> i lost a bid on ebay last night. and today. and on my way back home i stopped by zara...there's a dress i really wanted and sold out on line but they had it in the store. well...only size S (my size) was missing. gosh....i want to kill someone now...


----------



## Tee

juneping said:


> what?! if they had it last week why would they wait till today?? i am really mad at their CS...
> i told her i didn't want the bf cut...i was looking for the slim cut. i even showed her the photo and she knew what i needed. gosh i am really ****ed.
> i lost a bid on ebay last night. and today. and on my way back home i stopped by zara...there's a dress i really wanted and sold out on line but they had it in the store. well...only size S (my size) was missing. gosh....i want to kill someone now...



Yeah, it can be super frustrating but keeping my fingers crossed that you find the pants and the dress!


----------



## juneping

amacasa said:


> aaaw... june.. i understand where you are coming from...
> im sure your HG pants will show up soon including your zara dress.... And i will be here waiting for your mod pics!!! Cheer up !!!





Tee said:


> Yeah, it can be super frustrating but keeping my fingers crossed that you find the pants and the dress!



thank you girls!!
i hope i will get the slim snake pants later...deep breath

now that i calmed down...
there's a pair of shorts, the material just like the 3K vest...very gorgy.
and another pair of shorts, it's silk/chiffon material, black with some gold threads...very very beautiful....for about 890.
the similar runway Ts were in as well but they were the tees that without the numbers....


----------



## Isabelfan

juneping said:
			
		

> what?! if they had it last week why would they wait till today?? i am really mad at their CS...
> i told her i didn't want the bf cut...i was looking for the slim cut. i even showed her the photo and she knew what i needed. gosh i am really ****ed.
> i lost a bid on ebay last night. and today. and on my way back home i stopped by zara...there's a dress i really wanted and sold out on line but they had it in the store. well...only size S (my size) was missing. gosh....i want to kill someone now...



I feel sorry but you are funny.  I hope you'd eventually get all your heart desires!


----------



## nycbagfiend

juneping said:


> yes..the jacket is still there. the vest was there as well...two i think.



thanks!  don't think i'm ready to make that huge a purchase but wouldn't mind at least trying both on just in case!

yikes!  sorry about the missing pants and dress!  i bet the IM stuff will pop back if not in store, then online somewhere!  i got an email earlier today from heist in CA (they'll def ship to nyc!) that their spring stuff is rolling in...maybe try them?

hope the zara dress comes back in your size!


----------



## juneping

Isabelfan said:


> I feel sorry but you are funny.  I hope you'd eventually get all your heart desires!






nycbagfiend said:


> thanks!  don't think i'm ready to make that huge a purchase but wouldn't mind at least trying both on just in case!
> 
> yikes!  sorry about the missing pants and dress!  i bet the IM stuff will pop back if not in store, then online somewhere!  i got an email earlier today from heist in CA (they'll def ship to nyc!) that their spring stuff is rolling in...maybe try them?
> 
> hope the zara dress comes back in your size!


thanks ladies!!
oh...that's a great idea....i'll def contact heist... let me google them now.


----------



## soholaleni

juneping said:


> thank you girls!!
> i hope i will get the slim snake pants later...deep breath
> 
> now that i calmed down...
> there's a pair of shorts, the material just like the 3K vest...very gorgy.
> and another pair of shorts, it's silk/chiffon material, black with some gold threads...very very beautiful....for about 890.
> the similar runway Ts were in as well but they were the tees that without the numbers....



Did they have the mesh tees in black and white (long sleeved and tank style)?? So basic and overpriced for what they are, but I love them anyways!


----------



## juneping

soholaleni said:


> Did they have the mesh tees in black and white (long sleeved and tank style)?? So basic and overpriced for what they are, but I love them anyways!



i only saw the tank style in white. didn't notice the black. but they separate the colors in the store. so they should have it somewhere. give them a call or email them.
soho@isabelmarant.fr


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> thank you girls!!
> i hope i will get the slim snake pants later...deep breath
> 
> now that i calmed down...
> there's a pair of shorts, the material just like the 3K vest...very gorgy.
> and another pair of shorts, it's silk/chiffon material, black with some gold threads...very very beautiful....for about 890.
> the similar runway Ts were in as well but they were the tees that without the numbers....


sometimes we need to let our frustration out little and look forward to a better tomorrow... I had bad days like that...  everything I wanted sold out or been on waiting list forever ...but at the end, it was meant to be in my closet...like my July jacket and H~CDC 

I am sure the snake pants (slim version) in your size is waiting for you...  cannot wait to see  your upcoming mod pic of the pants!!


----------



## mercer

Hang in there Juneping!  There is nothing worse than losing out on items you've been dreaming about, so I totally understand!  I've got my fingers crossed you find your heart's desire!


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> sometimes we need to let our frustration out little and look forward to a better tomorrow... I had bad days like that...  everything I wanted sold out or been on waiting list forever ...but at the end, it was meant to be in my closet...like my July jacket and H~CDC
> 
> I am sure the snake pants (slim version) in your size is waiting for you...  cannot wait to see  your upcoming mod pic of the pants!!





mercer said:


> Hang in there Juneping!  There is nothing worse than losing out on items you've been dreaming about, so I totally understand!  I've got my fingers crossed you find your heart's desire!



thanks girls!!!


----------



## soholaleni

juneping said:


> i only saw the tank style in white. didn't notice the black. but they separate the colors in the store. so they should have it somewhere. give them a call or email them.
> soho@isabelmarant.fr




Thanks! Will do.


----------



## soholaleni

Snatched these up on the Outnet last week for $310! They had been on my wishlist for awhile!! Proof that sometimes tpfers can get the steals and not just those ebay resellers who jack up the price!


----------



## juneping

soholaleni said:


> Snatched these up on the Outnet last week for $310! They had been on my wishlist for awhile!! Proof that sometimes tpfers can get the steals and not just those ebay resellers who jack up the price!



oh congrats!! lovely


----------



## bgmommy

soholaleni said:


> Snatched these up on the Outnet last week for $310! They had been on my wishlist for awhile!! Proof that sometimes tpfers can get the steals and not just those ebay resellers who jack up the price!



Oh good job!!!  I LOVE when the deals go right to the customer and not the reseller!!!!  LOVE!!


----------



## tonkamama

soholaleni said:


> Snatched these up on the Outnet last week for $310! They had been on my wishlist for awhile!! Proof that sometimes tpfers can get the steals and not just those ebay resellers who jack up the price!


Congrats!  Perfect color for spring & summer!


----------



## Isabelfan

soholaleni said:
			
		

> Snatched these up on the Outnet last week for $310! They had been on my wishlist for awhile!! Proof that sometimes tpfers can get the steals and not just those ebay resellers who jack up the price!



That's great! So lucky! Patience really pays off! What size were you waiting for?


----------



## vancitygirl

Can any of you lovely ladies give me any advice on the Julia tops from MO? The top is very similar to the Mendy top.   They are describing the 38 as a small sz 4.  I am usually a sz small (125 lbs-34b- 5"4) I would love any sizing feedback if anyone owns the mendy top.  Do you think it would be best to order the sz 38?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## tb-purselover

vancitygirl said:


> Can any of you lovely ladies give me any advice on the Julia tops from MO? The top is very similar to the Mendy top.   They are describing the 38 as a small sz 4.  I am usually a sz small (125 lbs-34b- 5"4) I would love any sizing feedback if anyone owns the mendy top.  Do you think it would be best to order the sz 38?  Thanks in advance!



I'm your size: 123 lbs, 5'4 and (smaller bust) 34a. I have the Mendy.

Do you prefer a tight, form fitted look or a looser fit? I had the Mendy in a sz 1 (sz 38) but returned it for a sz 2 (sz 40). The Mendy in sz 1 fit very form fitting. I don't know if this makes sense, but the netting was laying flat and well spaced out. Plus it was shorter lengthwise. It fit like the Net-a-porter pictures.

The Mendy sz 2 has more room to layer under. It is still form fitting, but the netting is slight bunched. Plus the length is slightly longer. I preferred the looser look so I could layer a long sleeve tee under it if I wanted to. It was more like the Matchesfashion.com pictures.

HTH!


----------



## tb-purselover

soholaleni said:


> Snatched these up on the Outnet last week for $310! They had been on my wishlist for awhile!! Proof that sometimes tpfers can get the steals and not just those ebay resellers who jack up the price!



Wow! Congrats, what a great find!


----------



## tb-purselover

Oh you are such an enabler.

Is it wrong that I actually find that a tempting, *good *idea? Oh why did you put that thought into my head. 



jellylicious said:


> Personally, if i had to choose, i would go with the blackson's with the bright blue stitching since my wardrobe is mainly black. If you buy both pairs, you could do one burgundy and the other Milwaukee in black. I'm such an enabler!


----------



## kitechick

In case anyones interested: My Theresa just got the Sailor Canvas Boots in this morning. They are selling for 590&euro;...


----------



## mercer

38, 40 & 42 of the tye dye jacket are available at Barneys.com!


----------



## snapcrackle

Just pulled the trigger and order the David coat in grey on Moda Operandi! I wanted a few more things but am still quite wary regarding sizing. Size 34 should be a more fitted look on me than the model but if it is oversized then I don't mind one bit

Now for the 4+ month wait 


Did anyone else order anything?


----------



## jellylicious

soholaleni said:


> Snatched these up on the Outnet last week for $310! They had been on my wishlist for awhile!! Proof that sometimes tpfers can get the steals and not just those ebay resellers who jack up the price!


*Soholaleni:* Love the color for spring/summer! Congrats on the great score.



soholaleni said:


> Did they have the mesh tees in black and white (long sleeved and tank style)?? So basic and overpriced for what they are, but I love them anyways!


I love those for layering-but not sure how to style them with? How would you wear them? Aren't they kind of long to layer or do they bunch up?



juneping said:


> what?! if they had it last week why would they wait till today?? i am really mad at their CS...
> i told her i didn't want the bf cut...i was looking for the slim cut. i even showed her the photo and she knew what i needed. gosh i am really ****ed.
> i lost a bid on ebay last night. and today. and on my way back home i stopped by zara...there's a dress i really wanted and sold out on line but they had it in the store. well...only size S (my size) was missing. gosh....i want to kill someone now...


*Juneping:* Sending you good vibes today! Hope you get your wishlist.  
Btw, how much are those snakeskin pants retail for?



mercer said:


> 38, 40 & 42 of the tye dye jacket are available at Barneys.com!


*Beautiful!* Hope one you lucky ladies get to score it and we can see mod pixs!



snapcrackle said:


> Just pulled the trigger and order the David coat in grey on Moda Operandi! I wanted a few more things but am still quite wary regarding sizing. Size 34 should be a more fitted look on me than the model but if it is oversized then I don't mind one bit
> 
> Now for the 4+ month wait
> 
> Did anyone else order anything?



*snapcrackle:* It's going to be a long wait but well worth it. Congrats!  I'm trying to be good!:shame:


----------



## juneping

*jelly* - i didn't look...from ebay i would assume 450 range...


----------



## soholaleni

Isabelfan said:


> That's great! So lucky! Patience really pays off! What size were you waiting for?



Thanks everyone!! I was waiting for a 40 or 41. These are a 40, so a little tight in the toes but they still fit  Now I just have to spray with protectant and hope they don't get dirty!!


----------



## soholaleni

jellylicious said:


> *Soholaleni:* Love the color for spring/summer! Congrats on the great score.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> "I love those for layering-but not sure how to style them with? How would you wear them? Aren't they kind of long to layer or do they bunch up?"
> 
> 
> I haven't tried these ones on yet, I just have one that is similar from last spring in the long-sleeved black version. Im very tall so it doesn't seem that long on me and I wear it with a black cami underneath with jeans, not tucked in. I always dress pretty casual so with these I would just wear with jeans and probably tuck them in (with a cami underneath)...I'm not very creative!


----------



## jellylicious

juneping said:


> *jelly* - i didn't look...from ebay i would assume 450 range...


Thanks! Keep us posted! GL!


----------



## jellylicious

soholaleni said:


> I haven't tried these ones on yet, I just have one that is similar from last spring in the long-sleeved black version. Im very tall so it doesn't seem that long on me and I wear it with a black cami underneath with jeans, not tucked in. I always dress pretty casual so with these I would just wear with jeans and probably tuck them in (with a cami underneath)...I'm not very creative!


Thanks! haha...yea-i'm as about as creative as you are. What came to mind was tanks and tees by Awang would actually compliment the mesh layering look. He has long cami dresses that would be great as well. I'm contemplating white or black in the tank.


----------



## flower71

soholaleni said:


> Snatched these up on the Outnet last week for $310! They had been on my wishlist for awhile!! Proof that sometimes tpfers can get the steals and not just those ebay resellers who jack up the price!


lucky you! congrats for grabbing them at that price!
*june*, I understand how frustrated you were, but I am sure you'll find your heart's desire at the right time! Hugs to you!


----------



## juneping

*ladies* - thank you so much for your kindness and support.

1. i was able to locate the dress at another zara store.
2. the very IM-ish zara jacket i was talking about was alive today...
here is the link if you are interested.





http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...en/zara-us-S2012/199003/734511/STUDDED+BLAZER


----------



## Jayne1

snapcrackle said:


> Just pulled the trigger and order the David coat in grey on Moda Operandi! I wanted a few more things but am still quite wary regarding sizing. Size 34 should be a more fitted look on me than the model but if it is oversized then I don't mind one bit
> 
> Now for the 4+ month wait
> 
> 
> Did anyone else order anything?


I was looking at that coat -- how much was the total? IM is getting so expensive!


----------



## soholaleni

jellylicious said:


> Thanks! haha...yea-i'm as about as creative as you are. What came to mind was tanks and tees by Awang would actually compliment the mesh layering look. He has long cami dresses that would be great as well. I'm contemplating white or black in the tank.



Yes!! I agree..I have some T by Alexander wang shirts and love them...they would be great for layering with this! I want the IM tank in black and white


----------



## Petite1010

juneping said:


> the snake printed jeans just came into the store and the SA called at at around 1-2pm. so i got off work early and went to the store like before 4 and the size 36 were sold out. WTF!!
> when the SA showed me the 38...they looked so huge and she said its boyfriend cut. and i told her i've seen the slim cut and she said they'll come later.
> i cannot freaking believe it they were sold out in few hours. it's insane!!!!!!!


Juneping, if I am not mistaken, you may find your dream pants on matches right now, in size 36. Here they are: http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/107829


----------



## jellylicious

juneping said:


> *ladies* - thank you so much for your kindness and support.
> 
> 1. i was able to locate the dress at another zara store.
> 2. the very IM-ish zara jacket i was talking about was alive today...
> here is the link if you are interested.
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...en/zara-us-S2012/199003/734511/STUDDED+BLAZER



YAY! That's great news-now for the pants.

Did you order the zara jacket? I might cave in to see how it looks and feel.


----------



## juneping

Jayne1 said:


> I was looking at that coat -- how much was the total? *IM is getting so expensive*!


yes...insane price increase.



Petite1010 said:


> Juneping, if I am not mistaken, you may find your dream pants on matches right now, in size 36. Here they are: http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/107829


yes...they are. thanks!!
but the site is not working..everyone needs a new password but they are not sending it out...ugh....



jellylicious said:


> YAY! That's great news-now for the pants.
> 
> Did you order the zara jacket? I might cave in to see how it looks and feel.


i did...and i'll see how it fits.


----------



## snapcrackle

jellylicious said:


> *snapcrackle:* It's going to be a long wait but well worth it. Congrats!  I'm trying to be good!:shame:



Thank you! I was trying to be good but failed horribly. At least I didn't order the Hippo jacket as well! 



Jayne1 said:


> I was looking at that coat -- how much was the total? IM is getting so expensive!



It was 1900+ for me because I had a 100 credit from moda. Yes, I agree IM is getting quite expensive. The Barneys Co-op nearest me no longer carry the regular line because of the huge jump in price; IM's main line is only available at the main Barneys stores.


----------



## am2022

pretty!!!
will probably try it as well... thanks june for the heads up!



juneping said:


> *ladies* - thank you so much for your kindness and support.
> 
> 1. i was able to locate the dress at another zara store.
> 2. the very IM-ish zara jacket i was talking about was alive today...
> here is the link if you are interested.
> static.zara.net/photos//2012/V/0/1/p/2314/490/401/2314490401_1_1_3.jpg?timestamp=1331571448794
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...en/zara-us-S2012/199003/734511/STUDDED+BLAZER


----------



## weibaobai

From my blog...blue suede shoes!


----------



## chicjean

juneping said:


> yes...they are. thanks!!
> but the site is not working..everyone needs a new password but they are not sending it out...ugh....



*Juneping*, can I ask what size you're getting in the snake jeans?? I think we're about the same, and I don't know if I should go for the 36 or the 38... I've been hunting for them, too!


----------



## chicjean

weibaobai said:


> From my blog...blue suede shoes!



love this look!


----------



## juneping

chicjean said:
			
		

> Juneping, can I ask what size you're getting in the snake jeans?? I think we're about the same, and I don't know if I should go for the 36 or the 38... I've been hunting for them, too!



I got 36...I hope they fit. Renell I was a size 1...


----------



## Jayne1

weibaobai said:


> From my blog...blue suede shoes!


So pretty!!


----------



## chicjean

juneping said:


> I got 36...I hope they fit. Renell I was a size 1...



Same! Thank you


----------



## tb-purselover

I just pulled the trigger on the Blackson boots in noir/rouge at M'O. I used my $100 gift certificate. 

Now the wait!


----------



## birkingal

juneping said:


> what?! if they had it last week why would they wait till today?? i am really mad at their CS...
> i told her i didn't want the bf cut...i was looking for the slim cut. i even showed her the photo and she knew what i needed. gosh i am really ****ed.
> i lost a bid on ebay last night. and today. and on my way back home i stopped by zara...there's a dress i really wanted and sold out on line but they had it in the store. well...only size S (my size) was missing. gosh....i want to kill someone now...



I hope things have looked up for you since.  I can loan you my boxing gloves and a punching bag.....:boxing:


----------



## Chanel 0407

LOL, I was just PMing you about this jacket to tell you about it.  I knew you wanted it.   I ordered one too!  Its so pretty.




juneping said:


> *ladies* - thank you so much for your kindness and support.
> 
> 1. i was able to locate the dress at another zara store.
> 2. the very IM-ish zara jacket i was talking about was alive today...
> here is the link if you are interested.
> static.zara.net/photos//2012/V/0/1/p/2314/490/401/2314490401_1_1_3.jpg?timestamp=1331571448794
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...en/zara-us-S2012/199003/734511/STUDDED+BLAZER


----------



## Chanel 0407

Love the poppy on you.  Did you just get them?  Still on the hunt for these myself.  Your DVF jacket is amazing too.




weibaobai said:


> From my blog...blue suede shoes!


----------



## jellylicious

weibaobai said:


> From my blog...blue suede shoes!


Those blue suede shoes just makes the whole outfit pop...good match with the jeans. Also, is that half of you puppy in that pix? It looks like it's wearing socks. Cute!



chicjean said:


> *Juneping*, can I ask what size you're getting in the snake jeans?? I think we're about the same, and I don't know if I should go for the 36 or the 38... I've been hunting for them, too!


What size jeans do you ladies take? I'm still trying to find out what size i am in her pants.



tb-purselover said:


> I just pulled the trigger on the Blackson boots in noir/rouge at M'O. I used my $100 gift certificate.
> 
> Now the wait!



Ooh-la-la : can't wait for your mod pixs!


----------



## weibaobai

Hi Chanel 0407- Thank YOU!  I acutally just found these at the NM last call a couple of weeks ago...they also had red and a taupe color.  


Chanel 0407 said:


> Love the poppy on you. Did you just get them? Still on the hunt for these myself. Your DVF jacket is amazing too.


 
Hi Jayne~ thank you very much! 


Jayne1 said:


> So pretty!!


 
Hi Chicjean~Thanks!


chicjean said:


> love this look!


 
Hi Jellylicious~Thank You! Mei has her own sneakers when we go out walking! 


jellylicious said:


> Those blue suede shoes just makes the whole outfit pop...good match with the jeans. Also, is that half of you puppy in that pix? It looks like it's wearing socks. Cute!
> 
> 
> What size jeans do you ladies take? I'm still trying to find out what size i am in her pants.
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh-la-la : can't wait for your mod pixs!


----------



## birkingal

juliebeau said:


> Taylor Tomasi Hill in IM fall 12
> 
> taylorstyle.tumblr.com



oh wow, she makes looking chic so effortless.


----------



## am2022

look at those fab looking pump!! love cobalt!!! and we are shoe sisters!!!



weibaobai said:


> From my blog...blue suede shoes!


----------



## tb-purselover

Nice! I love the color. 



weibaobai said:


> From my blog...blue suede shoes!


----------



## weibaobai

Hi Purselover~  Thank you!  I've really taken to blue lately!


tb-purselover said:


> Nice! I love the color.


 

Hi Shoe sister~  I hope you find some more fab shoes at NM Last Call!


amacasa said:


> look at those fab looking pump!! love cobalt!!! and we are shoe sisters!!!


----------



## tonkamama

weibaobai said:


> From my blog...blue suede shoes!


Love the touch of blue... I saw the IM shoes at my local NM Last Call, but my size was not available  ush:

Your doggie is so cute...  I adore her little booties.


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> I got 36...I hope they fit. Renell I was a size 1...


*Juneping ~* congrats!!  Please let us know how it fits...  36 was a size 0, right??  I am waiting for them to be up on NAP....


----------



## juneping

birkingal said:


> I hope things have looked up for you since.  I can loan you my boxing gloves and a punching bag.....:boxing:


 you are so funny!! i felt much better today...can't believe i got most stuff on my wish list today. it made me feeling so GOOD.



Chanel 0407 said:


> LOL, I was just PMing you about this jacket to tell you about it.  I knew you wanted it.   I ordered one too!  Its so pretty.


it's really gorgy...and now i hope it fits...



tonkamama said:


> *Juneping ~* congrats!!  Please let us know how it fits...  36 was a size 0, right??  I am waiting for them to be up on NAP....


i think 36=0...and i saw the model was wearing 36 and she's a UK8 which = US4. the only thing i was thinking was what happen to those UK6 or US2 or even US0?? and i believe you said renell ran small and others were TTS.....so i based on those info and decided 36 would be the right fit. i hope my tummy will have some mercy on me...


----------



## juneping

weibaobai said:


> From my blog...blue suede shoes!


love the jacket...the form at the back. really cool and of course the IM pumps.


----------



## weibaobai

Hi Juneping~ Thank you!  Im strangely attraced to cropped jackets that kind of swing open at the back. 


juneping said:


> love the jacket...the form at the back. really cool and of course the IM pumps.


 
Hi Tonkamama~ NM Last call is def a hit or miss...Most of the time it's a miss, but sometime I luck out.  I think that's why I like to go.  It's kind of like a treasure hunt 
Mei says thanks!


tonkamama said:


> Love the touch of blue... I saw the IM shoes at my local NM Last Call, but my size was not available ush:
> 
> Your doggie is so cute... I adore her little booties.


----------



## vancitygirl

tb-purselover said:


> I'm your size: 123 lbs, 5'4 and (smaller bust) 34a. I have the Mendy.
> 
> Do you prefer a tight, form fitted look or a looser fit? I had the Mendy in a sz 1 (sz 38) but returned it for a sz 2 (sz 40). The Mendy in sz 1 fit very form fitting. I don't know if this makes sense, but the netting was laying flat and well spaced out. Plus it was shorter lengthwise. It fit like the Net-a-porter pictures.
> 
> The Mendy sz 2 has more room to layer under. It is still form fitting, but the netting is slight bunched. Plus the length is slightly longer. I preferred the looser look so I could layer a long sleeve tee under it if I wanted to. It was more like the Matchesfashion.com pictures.
> 
> HTH!


Thanks so much for your input.  I went ahead and placed my MO order for the Julia top in sz 40.  On the model it looks very fitted and she's in a sample 38.  So it does make sense to allow some room, I wouldn't want it too clingy!

Thank you again


----------



## am2022

I do buy online at last call ... Like today it's extra 35% off... But marant never goes online there !!!
I will try to visit the store when I'm
In California!!!

QUOTE=weibaobai;21315527]Hi Purselover~  Thank you!  I've really taken to blue lately!



Hi Shoe sister~  I hope you find some more fab shoes at NM Last Call![/QUOTE]


----------



## kitechick

Hi Ladies,

I've already posted this on the IM shoe thread, but hopefully you don't mind me posting again:

Another Update regarding the new Willows (regarding names and prices) from http://www.espejto.it .

These are the new names and new prices for Isabel Marant Baskets F/W 2012 :
- the black is called " BAZIL " &euro; 410
- the gold is called " BIRD " &euro; 450
- Anthracite , Grey , Kaki are called " BEKETT " &euro; 395

I've already preordered the black ones, unfortunately they won't get the grey ones in my size...

Finally IM items that are becoming cheaper ...


----------



## tonkamama

kitechick said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I've already posted this on the IM shoe thread, but hopefully you don't mind me posting again:
> 
> Another Update regarding the new Willows (regarding names and prices) from http://www.espejto.it .
> 
> These are the new names and new prices for Isabel Marant Baskets F/W 2012 :
> - the black is called " BAZIL " &euro; 410
> - the gold is called " BIRD " &euro; 450
> - Anthracite , Grey , Kaki are called " BEKETT " &euro; 395
> 
> I've already preordered the black ones, unfortunately they won't get the grey ones in my size...
> 
> Finally IM items that are becoming cheaper ...


Thanks for sharing!  Wow...  These are the colors I will consider....


----------



## Isabelfan

juneping said:
			
		

> ladies - thank you so much for your kindness and support.
> 
> 1. i was able to locate the dress at another zara store.
> 2. the very IM-ish zara jacket i was talking about was alive today...
> here is the link if you are interested.
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-S2012/199003/734511/STUDDED%2BBLAZER



Yeah! Glad there's a happy ending! 

How does your dress look like?


----------



## juneping

Isabelfan said:


> Yeah! Glad there's a happy ending!
> 
> How does your dress look like?







It looks and feels even better in person. it was online for the weekend. and never showed up again. my experience with zara was if i missed the window i'd probably never see it again....


----------



## MissCouturable

juneping said:


> static.zara.net/photos//2012/V/0/1/p/6895/043/400/6895043400_1_1_3.jpg?timestamp=1330941305964
> It looks and feels even better in person. it was online for the weekend. and never showed up again. my experience with zara was if i missed the window i'd probably never see it again....


Juneping, I've been looking for this dress too. I fell in love with when I saw it on the ad campaign that it was featured in. Where did you find it?


----------



## juneping

MissCouturable said:


> Juneping, I've been looking for this dress too. I fell in love with when I saw it on the ad campaign that it was featured in. Where did you find it?



at the physical store in NYC...lexington/60 street....
it's still not on the zara online store..not sure why. i called the stores and hunt this down. small seems always the size missing...mostly were large hanging around.


----------



## birkingal

lala1 said:


> Hi ladies got back from the showroom yesterday, I have been sick the last week. The price for the boots are with or without studs 276, and with the strap with or without studs 316. The mary Jane shoe is 236, remember these are NOT retail prices.
> 
> We didnt buy the one with the studs, it looked so cheap in real life. And we only got the boots you can see tp-purselover postes in the 4 picture in black and rouge. The other heel was uncomftable to walk in, and Isabel havent decieded if it comes in 12 or 9 cm. For those who asked, she still doesnt go down to a size 35.  The belts were cool, but kind of expensive, around 400 retail, and imo not worth it. Any ways we bought most of the collection, and im still waiting for the prices ( cant remember them right know sorry) I hope I have answered everything.



Bummer    Well, I hope one day she'll change her mind and start manufacturing smaller sized shoes.


----------



## jellylicious

skirt dilemma!

Alright ladies-i need your opinion. Which skirt should i keep? I have to be careful not to go too girly and flouncy. The dilip or ines??? Help!


----------



## juneping

jellylicious said:


> skirt dilemma!
> 
> Alright ladies-i need your opinion. Which skirt should i keep? I have to be careful not to go too girly and flouncy. The dilip or ines??? Help!



the second one....no doubt.


----------



## am2022

mod pics please! if the skirts are with you!
I like both .. but only have the dilip so i know thats a keeper for me.. but keep in mind the dilip is lace not cotton so only for summer/ spring..

the ines is cotton so can be worn with tights and carry you thru all weather...

my dilip is a bit on the ballerina side.. which always puts a smile on my 7 year old's face which makes it extra precious!!!



jellylicious said:


> skirt dilemma!
> 
> Alright ladies-i need your opinion. Which skirt should i keep? I have to be careful not to go too girly and flouncy. The dilip or ines??? Help!


----------



## tb-purselover

Oh, I have the dilip. I tried the Ines but sent it back. It was too similar to justify keeping both. So I know what you mean!

Well, I think the Ines is a more everyday skirt. So if you want to wear it daily, more casual, then go for the Ines. The dilip is more dressy imho. It isn't as casual (like picking the kids up from school heehee).

I also had to let the Ines go because, for me, it was too short. Maybe if I had sized up it would be fine. But I have this weird thing where I feel awkward in skirts mid-thigh. I need to wear tights to feel comfortable. And the Ines looks best with bare legs!

Shape-wise, I think I prefer the Ines. It is elegant yet romantic and fun.

But of course I love my dilip too! I like that I can wear it higher on the waist and add a edgy, carmel or brown belt to add interest. I like that I can wear it lower and be a bit more conservative. With the Ines, you can do the same, but its shape is different, so has a different look.

Good luck deciding! Let us know what you decide to keep.


----------



## Tee

jellylicious said:


> skirt dilemma!
> 
> Alright ladies-i need your opinion. Which skirt should i keep? I have to be careful not to go too girly and flouncy. The dilip or ines??? Help!



I'd keep the Ines, seems more versatile, and I personally like the overall look more...actually been thinking about getting it in cream.


----------



## jellylicious

*Thank you* for your insights! I'm waiting for the ines from NET to arrive, so i haven't seen or tried it on yet. I rather have it for everyday wear vs something that is dressy. The dilip fits really beautifully-what a great skirt! But I am leaning more towards the ines with your feedbacks. Will do a mod side by side.


----------



## chicjean

jellylicious said:


> skirt dilemma!
> 
> Alright ladies-i need your opinion. Which skirt should i keep? I have to be careful not to go too girly and flouncy. The dilip or ines??? Help!



Mods would definitely help us decide. I haven't seen either in person before... but I LOVE this style.


----------



## juneping

chicjean said:


> Same! Thank you



chicjean - i still haven't received the tracking #. i recalled last time i ordered...i received the item less than 48 hours. ...paying that much for this slowness...me no likey...:tumbleweed:


----------



## chicjean

juneping said:


> chicjean - i still haven't received the tracking #. i recalled last time i ordered...i received the item less than 48 hours. ...paying that much for this slowness...me no likey...:tumbleweed:



Booo... I hope you get them soon! I'm waiting a little to order them because I'd like to know what you think of the fit, and I still don't know if I like the snake pants or the embroidered ones better. I can't afford both this season, so I have to decide carefully since I doubt either will get marked down!


----------



## chicjean

kitechick said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I've already posted this on the IM shoe thread, but hopefully you don't mind me posting again:
> 
> Another Update regarding the new Willows (regarding names and prices) from http://www.espejto.it .
> 
> These are the new names and new prices for Isabel Marant Baskets F/W 2012 :
> - the black is called " BAZIL " &euro; 410
> - the gold is called " BIRD " &euro; 450
> - Anthracite , Grey , Kaki are called " BEKETT " &euro; 395
> 
> I've already preordered the black ones, unfortunately they won't get the grey ones in my size...
> 
> Finally IM items that are becoming cheaper ...



Thank you for sharing this!!!

Here's a question for ladies in the US... I always miss out on these because I don't pre-order but don't really know where to go to order them. Where have you called to get put on a list?? The SA at the Barney's I go to doesn't think they're going to get them since it's just a CO OP location...


----------



## jellycup

kitechick, how did you preorder from espejto?  i've got a log-in and everything but I can't seem to find where I can preorder.  I'm in love with the black willows...


----------



## kitechick

jellycup said:
			
		

> kitechick, how did you preorder from espejto?  i've got a log-in and everything but I can't seem to find where I can preorder.  I'm in love with the black willows...



The shoes are not online yet. Just send them an email and ask for your prefered colour and size. They'll get back to you and let you know if your size is available. They ask for a PayPal payment and you have to pay 100% in advance.


----------



## jellycup

wowies 100% in advance?  i've tried to email them in the past, but they are unresponsive  thanks for your answer though!


----------



## Isabelfan

juneping said:
			
		

> It looks and feels even better in person. it was online for the weekend. and never showed up again. my experience with zara was if i missed the window i'd probably never see it again....



Oh it is lovely! I understand! True, with Zara, you can strike lucky at another store. Also very true that when it's gone, it's GONE!


----------



## kitechick

jellycup said:
			
		

> wowies 100% in advance?  i've tried to email them in the past, but they are unresponsive  thanks for your answer though!



I know, first time I preordered it didn't feel very good, but everything worked out fine and I got a pair before they sold out everywhere...
I am so excited to finally get the black ones!


----------



## jellycup

yeah i guess the system can be handy...i live in australia where there's next to no isabel marant and it's always hard finding the best pieces before anyone else!  i hope net-a-porter puts up more isabel marant soon!!  everyone else is getting their drops!


----------



## tonkamama

*jellylicious ~* totally agree with *tb* ...  pls let us know your final decision.  



jellylicious said:


> skirt dilemma!
> 
> Alright ladies-i need your opinion. Which skirt should i keep? I have to be careful not to go too girly and flouncy. The dilip or ines??? Help!





tb-purselover said:


> Oh, I have the dilip. I tried the Ines but sent it back. It was too similar to justify keeping both. So I know what you mean!
> 
> Well, I think the Ines is a more everyday skirt. So if you want to wear it daily, more casual, then go for the Ines. The dilip is more dressy imho. It isn't as casual (like picking the kids up from school heehee).
> 
> I also had to let the Ines go because, for me, it was too short. Maybe if I had sized up it would be fine. But I have this weird thing where I feel awkward in skirts mid-thigh. I need to wear tights to feel comfortable. And the Ines looks best with bare legs!
> 
> Shape-wise, I think I prefer the Ines. It is elegant yet romantic and fun.
> 
> But of course I love my dilip too! I like that I can wear it higher on the waist and add a edgy, carmel or brown belt to add interest. I like that I can wear it lower and be a bit more conservative. With the Ines, you can do the same, but its shape is different, so has a different look.
> 
> Good luck deciding! Let us know what you decide to keep.


----------



## juneping

chicjean said:


> Booo... I hope you get them soon! I'm waiting a little to order them because I'd like to know what you think of the fit, and I still don't know if I like the snake pants or the embroidered ones better. I can't afford both this season, so I have to decide carefully since I doubt either will get marked down!



oh...i thought we were ordering together....anyway..hope it comes soon. the waiting is torture


----------



## zzhoneybee

juneping said:


> oh...i thought we were ordering together....anyway..hope it comes soon. the waiting is torture




Hi June!!   

I got the Itzel snake print pants from Matches, as well=- but in a size 38, since my doctor's visit today confirmed that I am indeed back to my college weight, eek!!    I will let you know how they work out.  Is it just me, or does the color seem different than the images of the green/yellow that we've seen?  I'm wondering if it's just due to the photo lighting or my monitor, but the pants we ordered seem to have less of a golden tone.

Either way, I am sure they will be gorgeous IRL!!


----------



## am2022

love the taupe!!! we are sisters as well!!!



soholaleni said:


> Snatched these up on the Outnet last week for $310! They had been on my wishlist for awhile!! Proof that sometimes tpfers can get the steals and not just those ebay resellers who jack up the price!


----------



## juneping

zzhoneybee said:


> Hi June!!
> 
> I got the Itzel snake print pants from Matches, as well=- but in a size 38, since my doctor's visit today confirmed that I am indeed back to my college weight, eek!!    I will let you know how they work out.  Is it just me, or does the color seem different than the images of the green/yellow that we've seen?  I'm wondering if it's just due to the photo lighting or my monitor, but the pants we ordered seem to have less of a golden tone.
> 
> Either way, I am sure they will be gorgeous IRL!!



oh..that's great!! i too noticed the color was different. did they get two colorways?? anyway..this color is good enough for me.


----------



## mercer

Jelly- I can't decide about the skirts!  I love them both!

I went a little crazy with the Rivera scarves.  The pink photographed weird- that's not a flaw.  I love the weight of these- perfect for summer and cold office air conditioning.  You know something is a good buy when you wear it 3 times in the first week!  I'm thinking about picking up the blue, too..


----------



## juneping

mercer said:


> Jelly- I can't decide about the skirts!  I love them both!
> 
> I went a little crazy with the Rivera scarves.  The pink photographed weird- that's not a flaw.  I love the weight of these- perfect for summer and cold office air conditioning.  You know something is a good buy when you wear it 3 times in the first week!  I'm thinking about picking up the blue, too..



they are so gorgy....i love them.
i also went a little nut..got the violet first and got the ecru later. i think they were sold out within days they hit the shelves.


----------



## am2022

Love all
Of them!!! I'm on the list for
The framboise but now the
Black seems
Pretty too!!
What would you recommend? What's
The best color??

QUOTE=mercer;21324297]Jelly- I can't decide about the skirts!  I love them both!

I went a little crazy with the Rivera scarves.  The pink photographed weird- that's not a flaw.  I love the weight of these- perfect for summer and cold office air conditioning.  You know something is a good buy when you wear it 3 times in the first week!  I'm thinking about picking up the blue, too..[/QUOTE]


----------



## mercer

juneping said:


> they are so gorgy....i love them.
> i also went a little nut..got the violet first and got the ecru later. i think they were sold out within days they hit the shelves.



ooooooh!  I love your violet!  Would 5 scarves be insane?


----------



## juneping

mercer said:


> ooooooh!  I love your violet!  Would 5 scarves be insane?



not really...
i was quite surprised at the price point of this scarf...that's why i got 2. 
so was that you in the picture? it's a nice picture...very artistic. they had a mustard yellow in this style...i thought that's such an interesting color...tho not for me


----------



## mercer

The dark one I have is supposed to be "forest green" (that's what NAP called it).  It really reads more charcoal- love it.  The pink is fun for a pop of color (I'm afraid of color, so this is a perfect fit for me)  However, my favorite is the Ecru!  



amacasa said:


> Love all
> Of them!!! I'm on the list for
> The framboise but now the
> Black seems
> Pretty too!!
> What would you recommend? What's
> The best color??
> 
> QUOTE=mercer;21324297]Jelly- I can't decide about the skirts!  I love them both!
> 
> I went a little crazy with the Rivera scarves.  The pink photographed weird- that's not a flaw.  I love the weight of these- perfect for summer and cold office air conditioning.  You know something is a good buy when you wear it 3 times in the first week!  I'm thinking about picking up the blue, too..


[/QUOTE]


----------



## juneping

*mercer *- me too...ecru is my favourite. it's just perfect for the warmer days when you want some layering or just some accent to your outfit. the texture doesn't feel too warm to me...just perfect.


----------



## mercer

Yep- that's me!  I'm glad camera shy read as artistic!

The scarves are super affordable and so pretty.  I didn't realize there were so many colors available.  Luckily I look jaundiced in mustard!



juneping said:


> not really...
> i was quite surprised at the price point of this scarf...that's why i got 2.
> so was that you in the picture? it's a nice picture...very artistic. they had a mustard yellow in this style...i thought that's such an interesting color...tho not for me


----------



## soholaleni

amacasa said:


> love the taupe!!! we are sisters as well!!!



Yay! Yeah I wasn't sure how the color would look with my skin but I love them! 


Have any of you ladies seen the white Betty sneakers anywhere in stores still in size 41? I'm probably way too late on this but worth a try.. My size is not quite as common.


----------



## chicjean

juneping said:


> oh...i thought we were ordering together....anyway..hope it comes soon. the waiting is torture



I hope they arrive soon! Sorry for the confusion


----------



## chicjean

mercer said:


> Jelly- I can't decide about the skirts!  I love them both!
> 
> I went a little crazy with the Rivera scarves.  The pink photographed weird- that's not a flaw.  I love the weight of these- perfect for summer and cold office air conditioning.  You know something is a good buy when you wear it 3 times in the first week!  I'm thinking about picking up the blue, too..



Love these! I think I may need to track one down...


----------



## flower71

mercer said:


> Jelly- I can't decide about the skirts!  I love them both!
> 
> I went a little crazy with the Rivera scarves.  The pink photographed weird- that's not a flaw.  I love the weight of these- perfect for summer and cold office air conditioning.  You know something is a good buy when you wear it 3 times in the first week!  I'm thinking about picking up the blue, too..


that pic is fun to look at! I love these scarves (I have a fuschia from a few years back that looks like the rivera, and I am eyeing that ecru)
I admit that when you just keep on wearing the same clothes or shoes over and over again, then you know you made the right choice! That's how I feel with my bettys in khaki and a pair of  IM skinny jeans (khaki too, will be getting the  pink too when on sale). I tried the tie die pants in pink/salmon, they were ok but didn't make me go 'boum' so I am going to wait to see more before deciding...Honestly, I prefer the Etoile collection this spring...what do you girls think?

Oh and jelly, I prefer the second skirt, though they really are short...so not for me!


----------



## bgmommy

For what it's worth there is a black Keni on NAP UK site!!!  It's a size 2 - I know some of you have been trying to locate a Keni in black, but can't remember who!!!  BEAUTIFUL leather jacket!!!!!  HURRY!!


----------



## jellylicious

mercer said:


> Jelly- I can't decide about the skirts!  I love them both!
> 
> I went a little crazy with the Rivera scarves.  The pink photographed weird- that's not a flaw.  I love the weight of these- perfect for summer and cold office air conditioning.  You know something is a good buy when you wear it 3 times in the first week!  I'm thinking about picking up the blue, too..



Camera shy really...you have gorgeous eyes!  
Love all the colors-they seem so soft! The more the merrier! 



flower71 said:


> Oh and jelly, I prefer the second skirt, though they really are short...so not for me!


Let''s hope I don't find it too short! 



tonkamama said:


> *jellylicious ~* totally agree with *tb* ...  pls let us know your final decision.



Will def keep you ladies posted!



Tee said:


> I'd keep the Ines, seems more versatile, and I personally like the overall look more...actually been thinking about getting it in cream.





chicjean said:


> Love these! I think I may need to track one down...


----------



## KatrinL

There is a black SADE jacket in size 40 on ebay Europe right now!!!


----------



## tb-purselover

New items in for me from ss'12. I know you don't care for the tye-dye thing. But I wanted to share. I love them!

Maggy Top (sz 38) with the IM Olsen Trousers from last season:






Ipa Tye-dye cropped pants (sz 38 - comparable to IM sz 1 last season or US sz 4) with the Mendy top (sz 2) from last season. I will probably wear high heeled sandals but some of you want to see my Chloe studded ankle bootes in cream. I was too lazy to switch shoes. Too rainy to wear these shoes today.





Close-up to the Chloe studded ankle boots:


----------



## jellylicious

tb-purselover said:


> New items in for me from ss'12. I know you don't care for the tye-dye thing. But I wanted to share. I love them!
> 
> Maggy Top (sz 38) with the IM Olsen Trousers from last season:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ipa Tye-dye cropped pants (sz 38 - comparable to IM sz 1 last season or US sz 4) with the Mendy top (sz 2) from last season. I will probably wear high heeled sandals but some of you want to see my Chloe studded ankle bootes in cream. I was too lazy to switch shoes. Too rainy to wear these shoes today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up to the Chloe studded ankle boots:



Oh TB!!! I just love every piece here, and i'm so glad you got the tye dye and share my sentiments, lovely combo. The susanna's works with the outfit. No worries! Congrats on your lovely purchases! You are giving me IM spring fever!


----------



## juneping

TB, 

this look is my favourite...very chic and IN


----------



## tonkamama

mercer said:


> Jelly- I can't decide about the skirts!  I love them both!
> 
> I went a little crazy with the Rivera scarves.  The pink photographed weird- that's not a flaw.  I love the weight of these- perfect for summer and cold office air conditioning.  You know something is a good buy when you wear it 3 times in the first week!  I'm thinking about picking up the blue, too..


Never thought of getting the silk scarf untilour saw your picture....  Beautiful detail of the scarf.... I though it was one of the ad that Marant is running!


----------



## tonkamama

tb-purselover said:


> New items in for me from ss'12. I know you don't care for the tye-dye thing. But I wanted to share. I love them!
> 
> Maggy Top (sz 38) with the IM Olsen Trousers from last season:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ipa Tye-dye cropped pants (sz 38 - comparable to IM sz 1 last season or US sz 4) with the Mendy top (sz 2) from last season. I will probably wear high heeled sandals but some of you want to see my Chloe studded ankle bootes in cream. I was too lazy to switch shoes. Too rainy to wear these shoes today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up to the Chloe studded ankle boots:


OMG I die!  Every piece is one of kind!  Now I want the Chloe botties....


----------



## chicjean

tb-purselover said:


> New items in for me from ss'12. I know you don't care for the tye-dye thing. But I wanted to share. I love them!
> 
> Maggy Top (sz 38) with the IM Olsen Trousers from last season:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ipa Tye-dye cropped pants (sz 38 - comparable to IM sz 1 last season or US sz 4) with the Mendy top (sz 2) from last season. I will probably wear high heeled sandals but some of you want to see my Chloe studded ankle bootes in cream. I was too lazy to switch shoes. Too rainy to wear these shoes today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up to the Chloe studded ankle boots:



LOVE!!  I wasn't sold on the tie dye, but I think seeing on actual people really helps. Love all these looks- you're totally rocking the those jeans!


----------



## tb-purselover

jellylicious said:


> Oh TB!!! I just love every piece here, and i'm so glad you got the tye dye and share my sentiments, lovely combo. The susanna's works with the outfit. No worries! Congrats on your lovely purchases! You are giving me IM spring fever!


Oh thank so much! Yay, another tye-dye lover . Yes, I can't wait to wear these pieces out!



juneping said:


> TB,
> this look is my favourite...very chic and IN


Thanks! I love this look too. I can't wait to try it with the Zara jacket . Thanks again for the heads up!



tonkamama said:


> OMG I die!  Every piece is one of kind!  Now I want the Chloe botties....


Yes, it is nice to have these pieces. Because it is tye-dye every piece is ooak. You must get the Chloe booties! They are TDF, sooooo soft and comfy.



chicjean said:


> LOVE!!   I wasn't sold on the tie dye, but I think seeing on actual people  really helps. Love all these looks- you're totally rocking the those  jeans!


They look even better IRL . I can't wait to mix it up and see how many cool and fun outfits I can come up with. They are really versatile and chic!


----------



## jellylicious

zzhoneybee said:


> Hi June!!
> 
> I got the Itzel snake print pants from Matches, as well=- but in a size 38, since my doctor's visit today confirmed that I am indeed back to my college weight, eek!!    I will let you know how they work out.  Is it just me, or does the color seem different than the images of the green/yellow that we've seen?  I'm wondering if it's just due to the photo lighting or my monitor, but the pants we ordered seem to have less of a golden tone.
> 
> Either way, I am sure they will be gorgeous IRL!!





juneping said:


> chicjean - i still haven't received the tracking #. i recalled last time i ordered...i received the item less than 48 hours. ...paying that much for this slowness...me no likey...:tumbleweed:



I love this Norway Elle cover featuring IM with the snake print pants. Is this the same color as the ones on Matches that's en route? The colors are confusing me. I like this color on the cover-more neutral.


----------



## am2022

Rock and roll tb!!! I love them all!!!
I'm
Pretending the chloes don't exist until they are all sold out!!! Lol!!


UOTE=tb-purselover;21330229]New items in for me from ss'12. I know you don't care for the tye-dye thing. But I wanted to share. I love them!

Maggy Top (sz 38) with the IM Olsen Trousers from last season:






Ipa Tye-dye cropped pants (sz 38 - comparable to IM sz 1 last season or US sz 4) with the Mendy top (sz 2) from last season. I will probably wear high heeled sandals but some of you want to see my Chloe studded ankle bootes in cream. I was too lazy to switch shoes. Too rainy to wear these shoes today.





Close-up to the Chloe studded ankle boots:





[/QUOTE]


----------



## mercer

Thanks for all the sweet comments- this is such a nice community!  

You ladies are all such an inspiration to me! I want to look as fabulous and effortless as you guys do!  This forum makes want to step it up!  *throws out arms and belts loudly*  You are the wiiiind beneath my wiiiiiiings!!!!"

 Speaking of which...hello, hottness!  TB purselover, you are *Rachel Zoe voice*  _shutting it down!!  _



tb-purselover said:


> New items in for me from ss'12. I know you don't care for the tye-dye thing. But I wanted to share. I love them!
> 
> Maggy Top (sz 38) with the IM Olsen Trousers from last season:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ipa Tye-dye cropped pants (sz 38 - comparable to IM sz 1 last season or US sz 4) with the Mendy top (sz 2) from last season. I will probably wear high heeled sandals but some of you want to see my Chloe studded ankle bootes in cream. I was too lazy to switch shoes. Too rainy to wear these shoes today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up to the Chloe studded ankle boots:


----------



## kml2887

mercer said:


> Jelly- I can't decide about the skirts! I love them both!
> 
> I went a little crazy with the Rivera scarves. The pink photographed weird- that's not a flaw. I love the weight of these- perfect for summer and cold office air conditioning. You know something is a good buy when you wear it 3 times in the first week! I'm thinking about picking up the blue, too..


 
I love this scarf and want to pick one up, but can't decide on the color! You have the right idea grabbing multiples  What a cool pic too!



tb-purselover said:


> New items in for me from ss'12. I know you don't care for the tye-dye thing. But I wanted to share. I love them!
> 
> Maggy Top (sz 38) with the IM Olsen Trousers from last season:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ipa Tye-dye cropped pants (sz 38 - comparable to IM sz 1 last season or US sz 4) with the Mendy top (sz 2) from last season. I will probably wear high heeled sandals but some of you want to see my Chloe studded ankle bootes in cream. I was too lazy to switch shoes. Too rainy to wear these shoes today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up to the Chloe studded ankle boots:


 
Both looks are And there are no words to describe the Chloe boots.


----------



## juneping

jellylicious said:


> I love this Norway Elle cover featuring IM with the snake print pants. Is this the same color as the ones on Matches that's en route? The colors are confusing me. I like this color on the cover-more neutral.



i thought so too...but i think it got to do with lighting as well. i suspect it's the lighting...or there're two colorways. 



tb-purselover said:


> Oh thank so much! Yay, another tye-dye lover . Yes, I can't wait to wear these pieces out!
> 
> 
> Thanks! I love this look too. I can't wait to try it with the Zara jacket . Thanks again for the heads up!
> 
> 
> Yes, it is nice to have these pieces. Because it is tye-dye every piece is ooak. You must get the Chloe booties! They are TDF, sooooo soft and comfy.
> 
> 
> They look even better IRL . I can't wait to mix it up and see how many cool and fun outfits I can come up with. They are really versatile and chic!



just received the jacket...fits TTS. the cut is quite flattering..not a boxy cut. so happy...


----------



## Greentea

amacasa said:


> Rock and roll tb!!! I love them all!!!
> I'm
> Pretending the chloes don't exist until they are all sold out!!! Lol!!
> 
> 
> UOTE=tb-purselover;21330229]New items in for me from ss'12. I know you don't care for the tye-dye thing. But I wanted to share. I love them!
> 
> Maggy Top (sz 38) with the IM Olsen Trousers from last season:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ipa Tye-dye cropped pants (sz 38 - comparable to IM sz 1 last season or US sz 4) with the Mendy top (sz 2) from last season. I will probably wear high heeled sandals but some of you want to see my Chloe studded ankle bootes in cream. I was too lazy to switch shoes. Too rainy to wear these shoes today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up to the Chloe studded ankle boots:


[/QUOTE]

Fierce!!! Everything!


----------



## chicjean

mercer said:


> Thanks for all the sweet comments- this is such a nice community!
> 
> You ladies are all such an inspiration to me! I want to look as fabulous and effortless as you guys do!  This forum makes want to step it up!  *throws out arms and belts loudly*  You are the wiiiind beneath my wiiiiiiings!!!!"
> 
> Speaking of which...hello, hottness!  TB purselover, you are *Rachel Zoe voice*  _shutting it down!!  _



I totally second this!


----------



## tb-purselover

amacasa said:


> Rock and roll tb!!! I love them all!!!
> I'm Pretending the chloes don't exist until they are all sold out!!! Lol!!


Thanks Ama! They feel great on too! 

 about the Chloes. I know what you mean. I try to disappear from TPF when I'm trying to be good. Otherwise, I find I buy much more then I should . But these were on my list since last year so I am so glad I was able to get them...both colors.




mercer said:


> You ladies are all such an inspiration to me! I want to look as fabulous  and effortless as you guys do! * This forum makes want to step it up!   *throws out arms and belts loudly*  You are the wiiiind beneath my  wiiiiiiings!!!!"*
> Speaking of which...hello, hottness!  TB purselover, you are *Rachel Zoe voice*  _shutting it down!!  _


Oh mercer, you are soo funny! You brought a smile to my face. But you are also SO right! This forum is the best.

Thanks so much for the compliments in the *Rachel Zoe* impersonation! 



kml2887 said:


> Both looks are And there are no words to describe the Chloe boots.


Thanks so much! Yes, I loove me Chloe boots.




juneping said:


> just received the jacket...fits TTS. the cut is quite flattering..not a boxy cut. so happy...


WooHoo!  I want modeling pics! I can't wait to get mine. It JUST shipped today. So I hope to get it next week!





			
				Greentea said:
			
		

> Fierce!!! Everything!


Thanks Greentea!!!


----------



## tonkamama

tb-purselover said:


> Oh thank so much! Yay, another tye-dye lover . Yes, I can't wait to wear these pieces out!
> 
> 
> Thanks! I love this look too. I can't wait to try it with the Zara jacket . Thanks again for the heads up!
> 
> 
> Yes, it is nice to have these pieces. Because it is tye-dye every piece is ooak. You must get the Chloe booties! They are TDF, sooooo soft and comfy.
> 
> 
> They look even better IRL . I can't wait to mix it up and see how many cool and fun outfits I can come up with. They are really versatile and chic!


Would you say Chloe boots Ae TTS or runs big?  TIA...


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> i thought so too...but i think it got to do with lighting as well. i suspect it's the lighting...or there're two colorways.
> 
> 
> 
> just received the jacket...fits TTS. the cut is quite flattering..not a boxy cut. so happy...


What size did you get?  Now only XS available on Zara site.


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:
			
		

> What size did you get?  Now only XS available on Zara site.



Small...already? Gosh it sold out fast....


----------



## tb-purselover

tonkamama said:


> Would you say Chloe boots Ae TTS or runs big?  TIA...


For me they run tts. I have wide feet and narrow heels. I'm a US 6.5-7. I have the Chloes in 36.5 and 37. The 36.5 fit me better. I could size down in the black 37 but they are fine.

But Barneys have them. Maybe they will have your size in stock? Call them and see. Barneys only carries one of each size, per color, in each store. So I would suggest calling before heading over there. I think if you have narrow feet you might want to order a half size down. You're a 7.5-8? I suggest you try a 7.5 at Barneys. If you have narrow fit, you could try a 37.


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> Small...already? Gosh it sold out fast....


Thank you Juneping! Can post mod pic here too...  I will check back your blog...

Let me call the store & see if they have any small left....  If not I think XS may work for me just not for layering...


----------



## juneping

a quick one....not the best but you can see how it fits...


----------



## tonkamama

tb-purselover said:


> For me they run tts. I have wide feet and narrow heels.
> 
> I think if you have narrow feet you might want to order a half size down. But Barneys have them. Maybe they will have your size in stock? Call them and see. Barneys on carries one of each size, per color, in each store. So I would suggest calling before heading over there.


I actually found the black ( yeah when it comes to color, I am a such boring person..:shame... But NAP only has 8.5 available...  I was kinda hoping it runs small so I can get the 8.5


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> I actually found the black ( yeah when it comes to color, I am a such boring person..:shame... But NAP only has 8.5 available...  I was kinda hoping it runs small so I can get the 8.5



i had a couple of pairs of chloe boots...they usually run half size small.


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> a quick one....not the best but you can see how it fits...


Wow... I am so surprise that for the price, it is such a "valuable" jacket to get!  It fits you like dream....Just love it....


----------



## Chanel 0407

So pretty on you.  Which size is that?  I ordered small, medium, and large.  LOL  I want to make sure I got one that fit.




juneping said:


> a quick one....not the best but you can see how it fits...


----------



## juneping

Chanel 0407 said:


> So pretty on you.  Which size is that?  I ordered small, medium, and large.  LOL  I want to make sure I got one that fit.



LOL..you are so funny.
i got the small...and it fits just right. i suggest keeping the size just right...based on the touch of the fabric....i don't think it can stay the shape if you stretch it. the weave seems loose not tight/strong.
oh btw, did the black sweater work out?


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> i had a couple of pairs of chloe boots...they usually run half size small.


Thanks Juneping!  NAP suggested to get one full size smaller!  Again, NAP may not be correct on this as they made few mistake on sizing suggestion prior... I will call the CS to find out more...


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> Thanks Juneping!  NAP suggested to get one full size smaller!  Again, NAP may not be correct on this as they made few mistake on sizing suggestion prior... I will call the CS to find out more...



oh if they put it like that...get them then. free shipping/return anyway. don't miss it. sometimes the stuff sold out fast like it's freebies.


----------



## jellylicious

juneping said:


> i thought so too...but i think it got to do with lighting as well. i suspect it's the lighting...or there're two colorways.
> 
> just received the jacket...fits TTS. the cut is quite flattering..not a boxy cut. so happy...


Hope the one you want arrives PRONTO!!! Holding my breath with you! 



tonkamama said:


> What size did you get?  Now only XS available on Zara site.





juneping said:


> a quick one....not the best but you can see how it fits...



Looks great on you! Great buy! Goodness...i may have to jump on the bandwagon since xs is still available.


----------



## tb-purselover

Oh no, they will be too big for you. You would have to order a 7.5, 8 at most if you have wide feet.



tonkamama said:


> I actually found the black ( yeah when it comes to color, I am a such boring person..:shame... But NAP only has 8.5 available...  I was kinda hoping it runs small so I can get the 8.5


----------



## tb-purselover

Wow! Looks awesome. I cannot wait to get mine!



juneping said:


> a quick one....not the best but you can see how it fits...


----------



## Chanel 0407

June, i didn't receive my sweater yet.  It should be here on Tues.  I live in Wisconsin so it takes a few days to get here.  Is the sweater you got a black one?  Looked kind of plum in your modeling pics., 




juneping said:


> LOL..you are so funny.
> i got the small...and it fits just right. i suggest keeping the size just right...based on the touch of the fabric....i don't think it can stay the shape if you stretch it. the weave seems loose not tight/strong.
> oh btw, did the black sweater work out?


----------



## juneping

Chanel 0407 said:


> June, i didn't receive my sweater yet.  It should be here on Tues.  I live in Wisconsin so it takes a few days to get here.  Is the sweater you got a black one?  Looked kind of plum in your modeling pics.,



yes...it's black. it's hard to adjust the exposure when i was the model and photographer at the same time. the person shooting me had no idea how to work the camera except snapping photos.


----------



## tonkamama

*Jelly ~ *you should...  such a beautiful jacket...  XS in TRF line will be too small for me (XS in women is fine for me cus women line cuts differently or I should say TRF cuts smaller in size), so I will try calling the store for size small.  



jellylicious said:


> Looks great on you! Great buy! Goodness...i may have to jump on the bandwagon since xs is still available.


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> *Jelly ~ *you should...  such a beautiful jacket...  XS in TRF line will be too small for me (XS in women is fine for me cus women line cuts differently or I should say TRF cuts smaller in size), so I will try calling the store for size small.



this one is roomie...so try XS...as long as you are not stretching the fabric...it can last


----------



## juneping

jellylicious said:


> Hope the one you want arrives PRONTO!!! Holding my breath with you!
> 
> 
> Looks great on you! Great buy! Goodness...i may have to jump on the bandwagon since xs is still available.



*ladies,* thank you. it's such a great piece for such a good price. i cannot not share with you all.

*jelly* - gosh, today i just sent a venting email to matches to complain about their speed. last time (twice) after few hours i ordered...i got the tracking # right away. and now it's been 3 days...still NOTHING. i don't know what's going on with matches...they redid their online store and i don't know why they changed their efficiency. i was hoping to get them today and now probably monday or tuesday.


----------



## mercer

You look fabulous!  Super cute jacket! 


juneping said:


> a quick one....not the best but you can see how it fits...


----------



## juneping

mercer said:


> You look fabulous!  Super cute jacket!



thanks!!


----------



## jellylicious

tonkamama said:


> *Jelly ~ *you should...  such a beautiful jacket...  XS in TRF line will be too small for me (XS in women is fine for me cus women line cuts differently or I should say TRF cuts smaller in size), so I will try calling the store for size small.


GL! Hope you find one! 



juneping said:


> *ladies,* thank you. it's such a great piece for such a good price. i cannot not share with you all.
> 
> *jelly* - gosh, today i just sent a venting email to matches to complain about their speed. last time (twice) after few hours i ordered...i got the tracking # right away. and now it's been 3 days...still NOTHING. i don't know what's going on with matches...they redid their online store and i don't know why they changed their efficiency. i was hoping to get them today and now probably monday or tuesday.


Bet they are listening.The site's been down for maintenance this week a couple of times-hopefully they'll get their schizzle together. And i did hit that button! Thank you for sharing! I never find x-smalls in zara stores, so this saves me from getting frustrated, and you know what i mean.


----------



## juneping

jellylicious said:


> GL! Hope you find one!
> 
> 
> Bet they are listening.The site's been down for maintenance this week a couple of times-hopefully they'll get their schizzle together. And i did hit that button! Thank you for sharing! I never find x-smalls in zara stores, so this saves me from getting frustrated, *and you know what i mean.*



what did you mean...


----------



## PHENOMENON

I've been wearing my ecru Rivera scarf every day since last week


----------



## French75

just bought this cute necklace !


----------



## juliette31

Yet another Isabel Marant-like jacket from Zara, http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...n/zara-us-S2012/199003/722003/BLEACHED+JACKET


----------



## tb-purselover

It looks just like the Fred wool jacket, but in denim.



juliette31 said:


> Yet another Isabel Marant-like jacket from Zara, http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...n/zara-us-S2012/199003/722003/BLEACHED+JACKET


----------



## juliette31

tb-purselover said:


> It looks just like the Fred wool jacket, but in denim.



Yep, and the shoulders/neckline remind me of the biker jacket as well.


----------



## Amsterdam

mercer said:


> Jelly- I can't decide about the skirts!  I love them both!
> 
> I went a little crazy with the Rivera scarves.  The pink photographed weird- that's not a flaw.  I love the weight of these- perfect for summer and cold office air conditioning.  You know something is a good buy when you wear it 3 times in the first week!  I'm thinking about picking up the blue, too..




I fell in love with the Rivera after seeing your pic and was lucky to
find one on NAP in cream. Can't wait to receive it.
I hope to see more mod pic in the future!


----------



## Amsterdam

amacasa said:


> Rock and roll tb!!! I love them all!!!
> I'm
> Pretending the chloes don't exist until they are all sold out!!! Lol!!
> 
> 
> UOTE=tb-purselover;21330229]New items in for me from ss'12. I know you don't care for the tye-dye thing. But I wanted to share. I love them!
> 
> Maggy Top (sz 38) with the IM Olsen Trousers from last season:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ipa Tye-dye cropped pants (sz 38 - comparable to IM sz 1 last season or US sz 4) with the Mendy top (sz 2) from last season. I will probably wear high heeled sandals but some of you want to see my Chloe studded ankle bootes in cream. I was too lazy to switch shoes. Too rainy to wear these shoes today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up to the Chloe studded ankle boots:


[/QUOTE]



juneping said:


> a quick one....not the best but you can see how it fits...



Juneping, thank you for posting the link, I also got one.
It looks fantastic on you.


*amacasa*- Great outfits, I love the Ipa on you, now I want one too!


Yesterday I was wearing an all IM outfit again while going out for a movie:

the white Renell, Yosmite, a belt from the 2010 collection, Mony boots and 
the Pop necklace and bracelet (the bag is a  Mulberry Bayswater)


----------



## tb-purselover

Oh totally! The shoulder epaulettes and neckline are just like the biker jacket.



juliette31 said:


> Yep, and the shoulders/neckline remind me of the biker jacket as well.


----------



## tb-purselover

Amsterdam, you look awesome. I loved how you styled these pieces. You look HAWT in the white Renells. I have both versions but I love the white ones the most!




			
				Amsterdam said:
			
		

> Yesterday I was wearing an all IM outfit again while going out for a movie:
> 
> the white Renell, Yosmite, a belt from the 2010 collection, Mony boots and
> the Pop necklace and bracelet (the bag is a  Mulberry Bayswater)


----------



## juneping

Juneping, thank you for posting the link, I also got one.
It looks fantastic on you.

amacasa- Great outfits, I love the Ipa on you, now I want one too!

Yesterday I was wearing an all IM outfit again while going out for a movie:

the white Renell, Yosmite, a belt from the 2010 collection, Mony boots and
the Pop necklace and bracelet (the bag is a  Mulberry Bayswater)

[/QUOTE]

Oh my, you look so fantastic!! Love the white renell and mony together


----------



## jellylicious

Amsterdam said:


> Yesterday I was wearing an all IM outfit again while going out for a movie:
> the white Renell, Yosmite, a belt from the 2010 collection, Mony boots and
> the Pop necklace and bracelet (the bag is a  Mulberry Bayswater)



I'm going to the movies in a couple of hours, can I have that outfit!?!?!?  You look amazing as usual! Perfection!


----------



## nycbagfiend

Yesterday I was wearing an all IM outfit again while going out for a movie:

the white Renell, Yosmite, a belt from the 2010 collection, Mony boots and 
the Pop necklace and bracelet (the bag is a  Mulberry Bayswater) 






[/QUOTE]

you look fantastic, amsterdam!  wish i had jumped on the renells when i had the chance...


----------



## nycbagfiend

awesome looks, tb-purselover!  love, love, love the tie-dye jeans!  can i ask how tall you are?  wondering if they'll be too cropped on me (i'm a shade over 5'8" but more leg then torso!)

and the chloe susanna's are hot!  making me want to seek out a pair!






tb-purselover said:


> New items in for me from ss'12. I know you don't care for the tye-dye thing. But I wanted to share. I love them!
> 
> Maggy Top (sz 38) with the IM Olsen Trousers from last season:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ipa Tye-dye cropped pants (sz 38 - comparable to IM sz 1 last season or US sz 4) with the Mendy top (sz 2) from last season. I will probably wear high heeled sandals but some of you want to see my Chloe studded ankle bootes in cream. I was too lazy to switch shoes. Too rainy to wear these shoes today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up to the Chloe studded ankle boots:


----------



## tb-purselover

Thanks nycbagfiend!

Yes, I'm almost 5'4" tall. They are just above the ankle on me. I wish I was taller. I'm also more torso then leg lol. My inseam is approximately 29" long. 

I think these jeans would look hot on a taller person!!! Especially with strappy sandals .

My Chloe's are love at first sight. I saw them, I knew I had to have them. 




nycbagfiend said:


> awesome looks, tb-purselover!  love, love, love the tie-dye jeans!  can i ask how tall you are?  wondering if they'll be too cropped on me (i'm a shade over 5'8" but more leg then torso!)
> 
> and the chloe susanna's are hot!  making me want to seek out a pair!


----------



## nycbagfiend

a bit off IM topic, but i noticed the zara blazer that juneping bought at the 5th ave/17th street, nyc location today--saw xs, s, and m

not sure what zara's shipping policies are but i'm guessing if your within the us and looking for one, they might be able to help you out??

this was my second zara experience (i've bought for my daughter but never for myself!)--tried on some skinny denim and i was totally deflated--is it me, or do their skinnies run really small?!  i could barely get them past my hips and that was 2 sizes up from my usual!  yikes!  either i need to get myself on a diet stat or their jeans aren't cut for tall ladies!


----------



## nycbagfiend

tb-purselover said:


> Thanks nycbagfiend!
> 
> Yes, I'm almost 5'4" tall. They are just about the ankle on me. I wish I was taller and more torso then leg lol. My inseam is approximately 29" long.
> 
> I think these jeans would look hot on a taller person!!! Especially with strappy sandals .
> 
> My Chloe's are love at first sight. I saw them, I knew I had to have them.



thanks for the info tb-p!  i loved the tie dyes on the runway and even moreso IRL on you!  i actually had ventured into zara today to try on their version but that was a disaster...going to have to go for the real thing! 

have these hit the shops yet or were they pre-order?

thanks again!


----------



## tb-purselover

They have hit some of the boutiques. I got mine at Elizabeth Charles. Metier SF had them too. I think Eliazbeth Charles has the main store in NYC.


----------



## chicjean

juneping said:


> a quick one....not the best but you can see how it fits...



Great jacket!




French75 said:


> just bought this cute necklace !



Love this!





Juneping, thank you for posting the link, I also got one.
It looks fantastic on you.


*amacasa*- Great outfits, I love the Ipa on you, now I want one too!


Yesterday I was wearing an all IM outfit again while going out for a movie:

the white Renell, Yosmite, a belt from the 2010 collection, Mony boots and 
the Pop necklace and bracelet (the bag is a  Mulberry Bayswater) 






[/QUOTE]

 You look amazing! Great pairings!


----------



## tonkamama

nycbagfiend said:


> thanks for the info tb-p!  i loved the tie dyes on the runway and even moreso IRL on you!  i actually had ventured into zara today to try on their version but that was a disaster...going to have to go for the real thing!
> 
> have these hit the shops yet or were they pre-order?
> 
> thanks again!


Check out your local BNY, they have it in store now according to my SA....


----------



## Tee

Yesterday I was wearing an all IM outfit again while going out for a movie:

the white Renell, Yosmite, a belt from the 2010 collection, Mony boots and 
the Pop necklace and bracelet (the bag is a  Mulberry Bayswater) 






[/QUOTE]

Lovin' how you styled this outfit - you look great!


----------



## tonkamama

Juneping, thank you for posting the link, I also got one.
It looks fantastic on you.


*amacasa*- Great outfits, I love the Ipa on you, now I want one too!


Yesterday I was wearing an all IM outfit again while going out for a movie:

the white Renell, Yosmite, a belt from the 2010 collection, Mony boots and 
the Pop necklace and bracelet (the bag is a  Mulberry Bayswater) 






[/QUOTE]
Very stylish...


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> this one is roomie...so try XS...as long as you are not stretching the fabric...it can last


Thanks Juneping ~ just ordered the XS this morning.... Hope i can squee in... LOL.


----------



## nycbagfiend

tonkamama said:


> Check out your local BNY, they have it in store now according to my SA....



thanks, tonkamama!  i've been steering clear of the shops after an excessive holidays spree but spring is in the air so i think it's time to check things out again!


----------



## nycbagfiend

tb-purselover said:


> They have hit some of the boutiques. I got mine at Elizabeth Charles. Metier SF had them too. I think Eliazbeth Charles has the main store in NYC.



thanks for the heads up--there's an elizabeth charles not too far from my apt!


----------



## juneping

*ladies*....i am glad you liked the jacket...it made me so happy. tho it's not IM but would love to see some mod pix.


----------



## mercer

Beautiful Amsterdam!

So glad you found one- you will love it! I can't wait to see how you style it 

You look gorgeous (as usual) in your latest picture- the perfect IM woman!



Amsterdam said:


> I fell in love with the Rivera after seeing your pic and was lucky to
> find one on NAP in cream. Can't wait to receive it.
> I hope to see more mod pic in the future!


----------



## angelastoel

Wow Amsterdam, I love your latest look, you definitely have the biggest IM collection!
I went to one of my favorite stores in Amsterdam which sells Isabel Marant, Sandro and Humanoid and the store owner recognized me from my blog, because I like Isabel Marant so much, she told me the belgium tv station Canvas showed a documentary about the last days before the current collection and was called "le jour d'avant: Isabel Marant" I was only able to find a few short scenes without subtitles, so I don't know what she is saying, but I would love to see it! Anybody knows where to find it? (with english/dutch subs)


----------



## am2022

Looking so fabulous Amsterdam!!!  Please post more pics ... how about on a daily basis???




Juneping, thank you for posting the link, I also got one.
It looks fantastic on you.


*amacasa*- Great outfits, I love the Ipa on you, now I want one too!


Yesterday I was wearing an all IM outfit again while going out for a movie:

the white Renell, Yosmite, a belt from the 2010 collection, Mony boots and 
the Pop necklace and bracelet (the bag is a  Mulberry Bayswater) 







[/QUOTE]


----------



## kitechick

angelastoel said:
			
		

> Wow Amsterdam, I love your latest look, you definitely have the biggest IM collection!
> I went to one of my favorite stores in Amsterdam which sells Isabel Marant, Sandro and Humanoid and the store owner recognized me from my blog, because I like Isabel Marant so much, she told me the belgium tv station Canvas showed a documentary about the last days before the current collection and was called "le jour d'avant: Isabel Marant" I was only able to find a few short scenes without subtitles, so I don't know what she is saying, but I would love to see it! Anybody knows where to find it? (with english/dutch subs)



The documentary was shown on french/german channel ARTE. You might be able to watch it on the ARTE website. Unfortunately it will be in german, but maybe just give it a try ...


----------



## Amsterdam

tb-purselover said:


> Amsterdam, you look awesome. I loved how you styled these pieces. You look HAWT in the white Renells. I have both versions but I love the white ones the most!





juneping said:


> Juneping, thank you for posting the link, I also got one.
> It looks fantastic on you.
> 
> amacasa- Great outfits, I love the Ipa on you, now I want one too!
> 
> Yesterday I was wearing an all IM outfit again while going out for a movie:
> 
> the white Renell, Yosmite, a belt from the 2010 collection, Mony boots and
> the Pop necklace and bracelet (the bag is a  Mulberry Bayswater)



Oh my, you look so fantastic!! Love the white renell and mony together[/QUOTE]



jellylicious said:


> I'm going to the movies in a couple of hours, can I have that outfit!?!?!?  You look amazing as usual! Perfection!





nycbagfiend said:


> Yesterday I was wearing an all IM outfit again while going out for a movie:
> 
> the white Renell, Yosmite, a belt from the 2010 collection, Mony boots and
> the Pop necklace and bracelet (the bag is a  Mulberry Bayswater)



you look fantastic, amsterdam!  wish i had jumped on the renells when i had the chance...[/QUOTE]



chicjean said:


> Great jacket!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juneping, thank you for posting the link, I also got one.
> It looks fantastic on you.
> 
> 
> *amacasa*- Great outfits, I love the Ipa on you, now I want one too!
> 
> 
> Yesterday I was wearing an all IM outfit again while going out for a movie:
> 
> the white Renell, Yosmite, a belt from the 2010 collection, Mony boots and
> the Pop necklace and bracelet (the bag is a  Mulberry Bayswater)



 You look amazing! Great pairings![/QUOTE]



Tee said:


> Yesterday I was wearing an all IM outfit again while going out for a movie:
> 
> the white Renell, Yosmite, a belt from the 2010 collection, Mony boots and
> the Pop necklace and bracelet (the bag is a  Mulberry Bayswater)



Lovin' how you styled this outfit - you look great![/QUOTE]



tonkamama said:


> Juneping, thank you for posting the link, I also got one.
> It looks fantastic on you.
> 
> 
> *amacasa*- Great outfits, I love the Ipa on you, now I want one too!
> 
> 
> Yesterday I was wearing an all IM outfit again while going out for a movie:
> 
> the white Renell, Yosmite, a belt from the 2010 collection, Mony boots and
> the Pop necklace and bracelet (the bag is a  Mulberry Bayswater)


Very stylish...[/QUOTE]



mercer said:


> Beautiful Amsterdam!
> 
> So glad you found one- you will love it! I can't wait to see how you style it
> 
> You look gorgeous (as usual) in your latest picture- the perfect IM woman!





angelastoel said:


> Wow Amsterdam, I love your latest look, you definitely have the biggest IM collection!
> I went to one of my favorite stores in Amsterdam which sells Isabel Marant, Sandro and Humanoid and the store owner recognized me from my blog, because I like Isabel Marant so much, she told me the belgium tv station Canvas showed a documentary about the last days before the current collection and was called "le jour d'avant: Isabel Marant" I was only able to find a few short scenes without subtitles, so I don't know what she is saying, but I would love to see it! Anybody knows where to find it? (with english/dutch subs)



Thanks everybody for letting me share!


----------



## nycbagfiend

so this is a terrible follow up to amsterdam's awesome outfit w/the renells and yosemite etc, but yesterday while trying on stuff at zara,  i looked in the mirror on the way out and realized i was nearly head to toe IM so snapped a photo:





not a particularly exciting outfit but i'm wearing the fred jacket, olsen pants, and dickers (tank is jcrew)

i'm bored of my fall/winter wardrobe...need spring stuff!


----------



## Chanel 0407

I received the sweater yesterday and it fits but I would like it a little longer in the torso.  I guess I will still have to be on the hunt for the medium.

June saw your blog post today and your Zara jacket w/ studs looks very stylish and IM.  Great outfit.




juneping said:


> yes...it's black. it's hard to adjust the exposure when i was the model and photographer at the same time. the person shooting me had no idea how to work the camera except snapping photos.


----------



## chicjean

nycbagfiend said:


> so this is a terrible follow up to amsterdam's awesome outfit w/the renells and yosemite etc, but yesterday while trying on stuff at zara,  i looked in the mirror on the way out and realized i was nearly head to toe IM so snapped a photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not a particularly exciting outfit but i'm wearing the fred jacket, olsen pants, and dickers (tank is jcrew)
> 
> i'm bored of my fall/winter wardrobe...need spring stuff!



Cute!


----------



## tb-purselover

Very nice, love it all together. I love the Fred jacket! We are olsen and dicker twins .




nycbagfiend said:


> so this is a terrible follow up to amsterdam's awesome outfit w/the renells and yosemite etc, but yesterday while trying on stuff at zara,  i looked in the mirror on the way out and realized i was nearly head to toe IM so snapped a photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not a particularly exciting outfit but i'm wearing the fred jacket, olsen pants, and dickers (tank is jcrew)
> 
> i'm bored of my fall/winter wardrobe...need spring stuff!


----------



## French75

Just bought 2 new pairs of IM shoes : 
The Handy wedges in bordeaux & the Bobby sneakers in camel  I wasn't even looking for IM sneakers, they are sold out but somebody just returned a pair in my size yesterday and I was in the store right after. Pure luck


----------



## Greentea

French75 said:


> just bought this cute necklace !



I totally need this. Adorable!


----------



## Greentea

Juneping, thank you for posting the link, I also got one.
It looks fantastic on you.


*amacasa*- Great outfits, I love the Ipa on you, now I want one too!


Yesterday I was wearing an all IM outfit again while going out for a movie:

the white Renell, Yosmite, a belt from the 2010 collection, Mony boots and 
the Pop necklace and bracelet (the bag is a  Mulberry Bayswater) 






[/QUOTE]

You are ROCKING that Yosemite! Love your look (and your city - one of my favorites)


----------



## Greentea

nycbagfiend said:


> so this is a terrible follow up to amsterdam's awesome outfit w/the renells and yosemite etc, but yesterday while trying on stuff at zara,  i looked in the mirror on the way out and realized i was nearly head to toe IM so snapped a photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not a particularly exciting outfit but i'm wearing the fred jacket, olsen pants, and dickers (tank is jcrew)
> 
> i'm bored of my fall/winter wardrobe...need spring stuff!


Everything just works! I'm going to NYC in a few weeks - can't wait to hit IM!


----------



## French75

Thank you !!  I have the long version, but she also made a shorter one which my SA was wearing, it was super cute too !! I wouldn't be against another one (the colors were different) 



Greentea said:


> I totally need this. Adorable!


----------



## juneping

Chanel 0407 said:


> I received the sweater yesterday and it fits but I would like it a little longer in the torso.  I guess I will still have to be on the hunt for the medium.
> 
> June saw your blog post today and your Zara jacket w/ studs looks very stylish and IM.  Great outfit.



thank you!!


----------



## mercer

I love this!  Beautiful, casual chic!  You look great!



nycbagfiend said:


> so this is a terrible follow up to amsterdam's awesome outfit w/the renells and yosemite etc, but yesterday while trying on stuff at zara,  i looked in the mirror on the way out and realized i was nearly head to toe IM so snapped a photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not a particularly exciting outfit but i'm wearing the fred jacket, olsen pants, and dickers (tank is jcrew)
> 
> i'm bored of my fall/winter wardrobe...need spring stuff!


----------



## mercer

Great buys!  I love the Bobbys- I wish I had that color!



French75 said:


> Just bought 2 new pairs of IM shoes :
> The Handy wedges in bordeaux & the Bobby sneakers in camel  I wasn't even looking for IM sneakers, they are sold out but somebody just returned a pair in my size yesterday and I was in the store right after. Pure luck


----------



## deango

"Le jour d'avant - Isabel Marant" documentary is now available to purchase/watch online
(48-hour renting for 2.99&#8364; or buy for 6.99&#8364

http://www.artevod.com/jour_d_avant_isabel_marant


----------



## tonkamama

nycbagfiend said:


> so this is a terrible follow up to amsterdam's awesome outfit w/the renells and yosemite etc, but yesterday while trying on stuff at zara,  i looked in the mirror on the way out and realized i was nearly head to toe IM so snapped a photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not a particularly exciting outfit but i'm wearing the fred jacket, olsen pants, and dickers (tank is jcrew)
> 
> i'm bored of my fall/winter wardrobe...need spring stuff!


*nyc ~* Super chic outfit!!  I just love my fred jacket to piece!!  I know I am bored with winter outfits now and kinda longing for Spring ...  my BNY SA told me sales starts some time in May!!


----------



## tonkamama

French75 said:


> Just bought 2 new pairs of IM shoes :
> The Handy wedges in bordeaux & the Bobby sneakers in camel  I wasn't even looking for IM sneakers, they are sold out but somebody just returned a pair in my size yesterday and I was in the store right after. Pure luck


*French75 ~* I know you gonna rock these babies!!  Congrats!!


----------



## am2022

Laid back coolness !!! Love it!
QUOTE=nycbagfiend;21347940]so this is a terrible follow up to amsterdam's awesome outfit w/the renells and yosemite etc, but yesterday while trying on stuff at zara,  i looked in the mirror on the way out and realized i was nearly head to toe IM so snapped a photo:





not a particularly exciting outfit but i'm wearing the fred jacket, olsen pants, and dickers (tank is jcrew)

i'm bored of my fall/winter wardrobe...need spring stuff![/QUOTE]


----------



## am2022

Love both of these French!

And can never go wrong with marant necklace. I wear mine All
The time the pom pom is bow all
Stuck together! 
Can't wait for mod pics!


French75 said:


> Just bought 2 new pairs of IM shoes :
> The Handy wedges in bordeaux & the Bobby sneakers in camel  I wasn't even looking for IM sneakers, they are sold out but somebody just returned a pair in my size yesterday and I was in the store right after. Pure luck


----------



## francelamour

I am selling my black Sade jacket on eBay right now - it is such a beautiful jacket but the wrong one for me!
Maybe one of you lady's is interested - I think it already sold out and this one was only worn a few times and comes from a pet and smoke free home !


----------



## Jayne1

That Wolf embellished cotton vest is selling for $4,140 on NAP - I can't see anyone buying it at full price. It has a bit of a costume feel - how much wear could someone get out of it?

Are there no loose/boyfriend jackets this season?


----------



## juneping

Jayne1 said:


> That Wolf embellished cotton vest is selling for $4,140 on NAP - I can't see anyone buying it at full price. It has a bit of a costume feel - how much wear could someone get out of it?
> 
> Are there no loose/boyfriend jackets this season?



i would get it at the matches...much cheaper.

i can't believe this T is 280...smh..


----------



## Petite1010

Jayne1 said:


> That Wolf embellished cotton vest is selling for $4,140 on NAP - I can't see anyone buying it at full price. It has a bit of a costume feel - how much wear could someone get out of it?
> 
> Are there no loose/boyfriend jackets this season?


The only loose style I saw is Folk oversized linen blazer on Mytheresa, here is the link:http://www.mytheresa.com/de_de/folk-oversized-blazer.html
But what about fitted linen jackets like last year Elali or Etien...? Did someone saw any...?


----------



## am2022

wow... so expensive and pretty!
Please note, when zara came out with their NUMBERS shirt - it was sold out within a day...
 probably everybody know that marant will be 5 times the price!



juneping said:


> i would get it at the matches...much cheaper.
> 
> i can't believe this T is 280...smh..
> cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/192572/192572_fr_l.jpg


----------



## am2022

This is the zara numbers t shirt for a mere $ 25.95


----------



## am2022

SORRY FOR THE TYPO...  everybody knows...
and oh the price is ten times.. not 5 



amacasa said:


> wow... so expensive and pretty!
> Please note, when zara came out with their NUMBERS shirt - it was sold out within a day...
> probably everybody know that marant will be 5 times the price!


----------



## chicjean

juneping said:


> i would get it at the matches...much cheaper.
> 
> i can't believe this T is 280...smh..
> cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/192572/192572_fr_l.jpg



I'm with you. I love this, but that's A LOT. 

*amacasa*, gonna try and track down that Zara shirt...


----------



## jellybebe

Jayne1 said:


> That Wolf embellished cotton vest is selling for $4,140 on NAP - I can't see anyone buying it at full price. It has a bit of a costume feel - how much wear could someone get out of it?
> 
> Are there no loose/boyfriend jackets this season?



It's sold out!!!


----------



## juneping

shopbop had some number tees....not 280 but not 25...in between i guess. sorry can't recall the $$

-----
it's $64..

http://www.shopbop.com/varsity-hippie-crew-neck-tee/vp/v=1/845524441925864.htm


----------



## am2022

go go go chicjean!!! and while you are at it, track one for me too..
i logged onto zara but was maybe a minute toolate...
maybe im getting too old to stay up and watch it go online.. lol!



chicjean said:


> I'm with you. I love this, but that's A LOT.
> 
> *amacasa*, gonna try and track down that Zara shirt...


----------



## chicjean

amacasa said:


> go go go chicjean!!! and while you are at it, track one for me too..
> i logged onto zara but was maybe a minute toolate...
> maybe im getting too old to stay up and watch it go online.. lol!



I'll let you know what I can find!!

Also, for anyone looking for a copy cat... I don't know how much I love the fit, but it's only $16... http://www.forever21.com/Product/Pr...=top_graphict&ProductID=2000003081&VariantID=


----------



## Jayne1

jellybebe said:


> It's sold out!!!


I bet it comes back or re-appears.  I can't believe someone would buy such a dramatic and limited-use statement piece.

But what do I know...


----------



## chicjean

juneping said:


> shopbop had some number tees....not 280 but not 25...in between i guess. sorry can't recall the $$
> 
> -----
> it's $64..
> 
> http://www.shopbop.com/varsity-hippie-crew-neck-tee/vp/v=1/845524441925864.htm
> 
> g-ecx.images-amazon.com/images/G/01/Shopbop/p/pcs/products/wildf/wildf4026112511/wildf4026112511_p1_1-0_347x683.jpgg-ecx.images-amazon.com/images/G/01/Shopbop/p/pcs/products/wildf/wildf4026114537/wildf4026114537_p1_1-0_347x683.jpg



Ooo, thanks!


----------



## jellylicious

nycbagfiend said:


> so this is a terrible follow up to amsterdam's awesome outfit w/the renells and yosemite etc, but yesterday while trying on stuff at zara,  i looked in the mirror on the way out and realized i was nearly head to toe IM so snapped a photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not a particularly exciting outfit but i'm wearing the fred jacket, olsen pants, and dickers (tank is jcrew)
> 
> i'm bored of my fall/winter wardrobe...need spring stuff!


Great outfit to shop in! Love that fred!  Me too-i need some new spring stuff. It's early this year! 



French75 said:


> Just bought 2 new pairs of IM shoes :
> The Handy wedges in bordeaux & the Bobby sneakers in camel  I wasn't even looking for IM sneakers, they are sold out but somebody just returned a pair in my size yesterday and I was in the store right after. Pure luck


 Great scores! congrats! now some mod pixs??? 



francelamour said:


> I am selling my black Sade jacket on eBay right now - it is such a beautiful jacket but the wrong one for me!
> Maybe one of you lady's is interested - I think it already sold out and this one was only worn a few times and comes from a pet and smoke free home !


That's too bad. It looked great on you. Hope you get a good price for it.



jellybebe said:


> It's sold out!!!


NO WAY! Too much $$$$.


----------



## tb-purselover

OMGosh I can't believe the Wolf sold out that quick! Crazy.

I love the IM number shirt. But I actually love the cut of the Zara number shirt better. Too bad it sold out.


----------



## chicjean

Wow... that IM numbers shirt on NAP went fast! 

*amacasa*, I tracked down that Zara top! I called a few locations since it's sold out online, and found one in Boston. They can't ship from the stores, but I have a friend that lives there and she's sending it to me!


----------



## chicjean

Also, question, I know that a few people posted about espjto.it and preordering, but are they already sold out? I registered hoping to preorder a pair and it says there is no IM available on preorder... :cry:

I'm totally determined to get a pair this fall!


----------



## juneping

chicjean said:


> Also, question, I know that a few people posted about espjto.it and preordering, but are they already sold out? I registered hoping to preorder a pair and it says there is no IM available on preorder... :cry:
> 
> I'm totally determined to get a pair this fall!


call IM store in NYC and they should be able to help you.


----------



## angelastoel

Jayne1 said:


> That Wolf embellished cotton vest is selling for $4,140 on NAP - I can't see anyone buying it at full price. It has a bit of a costume feel - how much wear could someone get out of it?
> 
> Are there no loose/boyfriend jackets this season?



I wouldn't be surprised if a lot of people will sent is back, I saw it IRL and it's cool, but not as impressive as in the pictures, my SA suspect it was originally made with real mirrors and now with plastic ones.


----------



## birkingal

*Amsterdam*, you look fantastic! I like how you pair the Renell jeans and Yosemite cardy.



Yesterday I was wearing an all IM outfit again while going out for a movie:

the white Renell, Yosmite, a belt from the 2010 collection, Mony boots and 
the Pop necklace and bracelet (the bag is a  Mulberry Bayswater) 







[/QUOTE]


----------



## birkingal

French75 said:


> Just bought 2 new pairs of IM shoes :
> The Handy wedges in bordeaux & the Bobby sneakers in camel  I wasn't even looking for IM sneakers, they are sold out but somebody just returned a pair in my size yesterday and I was in the store right after. Pure luck




These are my 2 favorite shoes from her collection. I just wish she makes them in a smaller size.


----------



## birkingal

weibaobai said:


> From my blog...blue suede shoes!



*weibaobai, WOW*! Love your outfit! The IM blue heels are incredible!


----------



## birkingal

tb-purselover said:


> New items in for me from ss'12. I know you don't care for the tye-dye thing. But I wanted to share. I love them!
> 
> Maggy Top (sz 38) with the IM Olsen Trousers from last season:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ipa Tye-dye cropped pants (sz 38 - comparable to IM sz 1 last season or US sz 4) with the Mendy top (sz 2) from last season. I will probably wear high heeled sandals but some of you want to see my Chloe studded ankle bootes in cream. I was too lazy to switch shoes. Too rainy to wear these shoes today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up to the Chloe studded ankle boots:




*tb-purselover*, you're the epitome of rocker chic!


----------



## chicjean

juneping said:


> call IM store in NYC and they should be able to help you.



Ooo, thanks! I'll definitely do that.


----------



## KingK12

French75 said:


> great thread ! I have many IM clothes & shoes



Love the boots!


----------



## juneping

NAP int'l site got the snake printed pants....i think there're two colorways...this one is yellowish not greenish.


----------



## nycbagfiend

tonkamama said:


> *nyc ~* Super chic outfit!!  I just love my fred jacket to piece!!  I know I am bored with winter outfits now and kinda longing for Spring ...  my BNY SA told me sales starts some time in May!!



ooh...may is not that far away!  wondering if i should play russian roulette and see what i can still get my hands on come sale time!

i'm such a s*cker for a sale!


----------



## nycbagfiend

amacasa said:


> SORRY FOR THE TYPO...  everybody knows...
> and oh the price is ten times.. not 5



hehe


----------



## nycbagfiend

tb-purselover said:


> Very nice, love it all together. I love the Fred jacket! We are olsen and dicker twins .



thanks!  i like how you styled the olsens w/the denim top....and i'm not sure if i noticed correctly, but did you remove the sash and replace w/a belt??  great idea!  mine are fairly loose around the waistline--a belt would do wonders!


----------



## nycbagfiend

French75 said:


> Just bought 2 new pairs of IM shoes :
> The Handy wedges in bordeaux & the Bobby sneakers in camel  I wasn't even looking for IM sneakers, they are sold out but somebody just returned a pair in my size yesterday and I was in the store right after. Pure luck



love both of these!  wishing i'd bought the bobby instead of the willow--i'm just not getting much wear out them!  might try to track down a bobby!

are the handys comfortable?  i have a very similar apc wedge sandal from last summer that are fantastic--wouldn't mind another pair in a different color!


----------



## nycbagfiend

Greentea said:


> Everything just works! I'm going to NYC in a few weeks - can't wait to hit IM!



greentea, welcome to nyc! 

we should have a TPF meet at the IM shop!  wonder if they'd give us a discount for group shopping!?


----------



## nycbagfiend

chicjean said:


> I'll let you know what I can find!!
> 
> Also, for anyone looking for a copy cat... I don't know how much I love the fit, but it's only $16... http://www.forever21.com/Product/Pr...=top_graphict&ProductID=2000003081&VariantID=



nice detective work, chicjean!

i may be crazy, but i kinda prefer this forever21 version...at least over the zara one--not loving that it says 'foolish' on the zara one!


----------



## Greentea

nycbagfiend said:


> greentea, welcome to nyc!
> 
> we should have a TPF meet at the IM shop!  wonder if they'd give us a discount for group shopping!?


----------



## weibaobai

Hi birkin gal~ thank you!



birkingal said:


> *weibaobai, WOW*! Love your outfit! The IM blue heels are incredible!


----------



## ILoveC

i have the July jacket and a couple dresses


----------



## jellylicious

juneping said:


> cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/192551/192551_in_l.jpg
> 
> NAP int'l site got the snake printed pants....i think there're two colorways...this one is yellowish not greenish.



Which one do you prefer? I'm not quite sure now...they are both lovely. Looks like the 36s and 38s are gone already.


----------



## juneping

jellylicious said:


> Which one do you prefer? I'm not quite sure now...they are both lovely. Looks like the 36s and 38s are gone already.



i am sure the US site will have them later...just don't know when....
i think i like the green better. but i'd be happy with either...the pattern is really cool. there're a lot of leopard patterns but snake is really rare....which i like


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> i am sure the US site will have them later...just don't know when....
> i think i like the green better. but i'd be happy with either...the pattern is really cool. there're a lot of leopard patterns but snake is really rare....which i like


Juneping...  did you get any shipping info yet?  I don't care which color as long as I can get my hands on it NOW!!  Yes I am that desperate!!


----------



## tb-purselover

birkingal said:


> *tb-purselover*, you're the epitome of rocker chic!


Thanks birkingal, yeah I can't help it. It just comes out .




nycbagfiend said:


> thanks!  i like how you styled the olsens  w/the denim top....and i'm not sure if i noticed correctly, but did you  remove the sash and replace w/a belt??  great idea!  mine are fairly  loose around the waistline--a belt would do wonders!


Thanks nycbagfiend! Yes, I took out the sash on my olsens and used a belt. It really helps with the waistline. Mine are a touch large too, so the belt helps a bunch. I do wear them with the sash too though.


----------



## tb-purselover

juneping said:


> cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/192551/192551_in_l.jpg
> 
> NAP int'l site got the snake printed pants....i think there're two colorways...this one is yellowish not greenish.



Sold out quick. I saw your post and they still had sz 38 available. By the time I got home, kids fed and in bed, sold out! Sz 36 was already sold out before you posted.

I like both colorways, green and yellow. I had a hard time deciding which to get! For myself, I'm hoping for the yellow. I haven't put down any money yet. But I wouldn't turn down green either! 

Did you get yours from Matches yet? I'm curious to hear your thoughts on sizing and etc.


----------



## juneping

Tonka, tb,

They are coming today I believe. Matches waived the shipping bc it's taking too long. I am anxious and I hope they fit. 
I will post the fit as soon as I try them on....


----------



## juneping

tb-purselover said:


> Sold out quick. I saw your post and* they still had sz 38 available. By the time I got home, kids fed and in bed, sold out! Sz 36 was already sold out before you posted.*
> 
> I like both colorways, green and yellow. I had a hard time deciding which to get! For myself, I'm hoping for the yellow. I haven't put down any money yet. But I wouldn't turn down green either!
> 
> Did you get yours from Matches yet? I'm curious to hear your thoughts on sizing and etc.



really? when i went to the page..both sizes were out already...so someone bought it during that few seconds?

*tonka* - matches still have all the sizes available yesterday when i checked....you can pull the trigger after i review the sizing....


----------



## zzhoneybee

juneping said:


> really? when i went to the page..both sizes were out already...so someone bought it during that few seconds?
> 
> *tonka* - matches still have all the sizes available yesterday when i checked....you can pull the trigger after i review the sizing....




I'm supposed to be getting mine today too (in a 38; I am usually IM size 1) and will let you know!!


----------



## juneping

zzhoneybee said:
			
		

> I'm supposed to be getting mine today too (in a 38; I am usually IM size 1) and will let you know!!



May I ask what is your usual jeans size?? I am a 26 or US 4. 
....I just followed the model on matches I think I am close to her size


----------



## zzhoneybee

juneping said:


> May I ask what is your usual jeans size?? I am a 26 or US 4.
> ....I just followed the model on matches I think I am close to her size




Sure, of course!  I'm usually a 26-27/4, but am erring on the side of 27 these days, thanks to med school chubs


----------



## juneping

zzhoneybee said:


> Sure, of course!  I'm usually a 26-27/4, but am erring on the side of 27 these days, thanks to med school chubs


thanks!!
i had a friend in med school....she told me she worked out alot to get rid of the frustration... due to her being single..


----------



## zzhoneybee

juneping said:


> thanks!!
> i had a friend in med school....she told me she worked out alot to get rid of the frustration... due to her being single..



Haha!  I do work out, but I love to eat, and with such long hours it's hard to say no to cheese and chocolate  

and IM, obviously...


----------



## juneping

zzhoneybee said:


> Haha!  I do work out, but I love to eat, and with such long hours it's hard to say no to cheese and chocolate
> 
> and IM, obviously...



i on the other hand love chips, fries....junk food...so bad.


----------



## chicjean

juneping said:


> call IM store in NYC and they should be able to help you.



So, I called at the SA said that they are not doing pre-orders for any fall items. Just a heads up to anyone else that's looking to get on a list.


----------



## jellylicious

Here's Zara studded jacket! Love it! Looks like all sizes except the xs is still online. 

On the other hand, the ines skirt is WAYYYYYY too short. I'm sending it back pronto. I'll snap a pix of the dilip skirt-still on the fence about it since i want something more casual. Decisions decisions....


----------



## juneping

jellylicious said:


> Here's Zara studded jacket! Love it! Looks like all sizes except the xs is still online.
> 
> On the other hand, the ines skirt is WAYYYYYY too short. I'm sending it back pronto. I'll snap a pix of the dilip skirt-still on the fence about it since i want something more casual. Decisions decisions....



NICE!! it's very flattering on you...


----------



## Greentea

jellylicious said:


> Here's Zara studded jacket! Love it! Looks like all sizes except the xs is still online.
> 
> On the other hand, the ines skirt is WAYYYYYY too short. I'm sending it back pronto. I'll snap a pix of the dilip skirt-still on the fence about it since i want something more casual. Decisions decisions....



That's really cute and I love the whole look.

I was afraid of that with the Ines skirt.


----------



## am2022

jelly .. you are so rocking that Zara jacket!!!  Congrats!!!
I jumped on that zara jacket as well but its taking its sweet time to be mailed... I got a small... is this a small or xs? if this is small, looks like i should have gone medium then!



jellylicious said:


> Here's Zara studded jacket! Love it! Looks like all sizes except the xs is still online.
> 
> On the other hand, the ines skirt is WAYYYYYY too short. I'm sending it back pronto. I'll snap a pix of the dilip skirt-still on the fence about it since i want something more casual. Decisions decisions....


----------



## jellylicious

juneping said:


> NICE!! it's very flattering on you...


Thank you!



Greentea said:


> That's really cute and I love the whole look.
> 
> I was afraid of that with the Ines skirt.


It's so short-that it's downright illegal 



amacasa said:


> jelly .. you are so rocking that Zara jacket!!!  Congrats!!!
> I jumped on that zara jacket as well but its taking its sweet time to be mailed... I got a small... is this a small or xs? if this is small, looks like i should have gone medium then!


I got the XS. It's def TTS.


----------



## tb-purselover

LOOOOVE the Zara jacket on you. I still haven't received mine yet. I _so _want it to get here!



jellylicious said:


> It's so short-that it's downright illegal



 Isn't it!? I sent mine back for the same reason. It was so short that if there was a gust of wind I would show everyone everything! I already have a little munchkin who finds it funny to lift my skirt and flash the world. I don't need Mother Nature to participate in the joke as well.


----------



## tb-purselover

juneping said:


> really? when i went to the page..both sizes were out already...so someone bought it during that few seconds?



Well, not sure within seconds that you posted. I think I saw your post about an hour late. But the sz 36s were gone. The 38 were still there. But when I had time to check again both sizes were sold out.

*Tonka*, Matchesfashion has them in green. Also MrsH has the yellow in all sizes too. But it is a bit more expensive.


----------



## juneping

Has anyone bought anything from mrs.h?? What was your experience like??


----------



## nycbagfiend

jellylicious said:


> Here's Zara studded jacket! Love it! Looks like all sizes except the xs is still online.
> 
> On the other hand, the ines skirt is WAYYYYYY too short. I'm sending it back pronto. I'll snap a pix of the dilip skirt-still on the fence about it since i want something more casual. Decisions decisions....



perfect fit...it looks great on you (and i love it with the rolled up jeans and heels!)


----------



## zzhoneybee

juneping said:


> Has anyone bought anything from mrs.h?? What was your experience like??




I had a terrible experience last year.  I ordered a pair of Miro jeans from them, and the crotch seam was crooked.  They refused to refund my $100 customs charge, and only after opening a Paypal dispute (and a lot of back and forth) was I able to get them to refund part of the shipping. 

 If you have any issues with the item, you will have to send it back Fedex international (according to their very detailed and rather complicated return policy terms), which is SUPER pricey.  

On the other hand, I also bought my black Bekkets from them last year... only because I was desperate, not able to find them anywhere else.  I lucked out on the sizing, and they have become my go-to pair of shoes, so that was a positive experience.

That being said- if you know your size, and that you'll want to keep the item, I would go for it... but be advised that given the chance that something is wrong with the item, they may not refund customs charges, and you may have to fight for a full or even partial refund for shipping.


----------



## tb-purselover

juneping said:


> Has anyone bought anything from mrs.h?? What was your experience like??



I have never. I think zzhoneybee has good  advice. If you know your size and know for sure you want the item. Then purchase from them. But if you have to worry about returns or if an item is faulty, I think it is better to buy locally OR from a retailer that has free returns, no duties, etc.


----------



## juneping

zzhoneybee said:


> I had a terrible experience last year.  I ordered a pair of Miro jeans from them, and the crotch seam was crooked.  They refused to refund my $100 customs charge, and only after opening a Paypal dispute (and a lot of back and forth) was I able to get them to refund part of the shipping.
> 
> If you have any issues with the item, you will have to send it back Fedex international (according to their very detailed and rather complicated return policy terms), which is SUPER pricey.
> 
> On the other hand, I also bought my black Bekkets from them last year... only because I was desperate, not able to find them anywhere else.  I lucked out on the sizing, and they have become my go-to pair of shoes, so that was a positive experience.
> 
> That being said- if you know your size, and that you'll want to keep the item, I would go for it... but be advised that given the chance that something is wrong with the item, they may not refund customs charges, and you may have to fight for a full or even partial refund for shipping.





tb-purselover said:


> I have never. I think zzhoneybee has good  advice. If you know your size and know for sure you want the item. Then purchase from them. But if you have to worry about returns or if an item is faulty, I think it is better to buy locally OR from a retailer that has free returns, no duties, etc.


thanks!!
that's very helpful.


----------



## zzhoneybee

Hi ladies!

I wanted to let you know that I got the Itzel snake print pants today from Matches (green/beige colorway).  I generally am an IM size 1, and 26/27-4 in jeans, and ordered the size 38.  They fit perfectly, and I really love the colorway.  They would look best with a white or mint-colored top, I think, and look good rolled up or full length.  The material is super soft.  Two thumbs up!

Model pix to come, just threw them on quickly and ran out the door again.  Crazy week!


----------



## tonkamama

*Thanks Ladies ~* I am kinda waiting for it to be available on NAP due to the fact that I am in between sizes and I have "strong" legs .  Altho I could fit into a 36 (size 0) but after getting them all in size 1 in the past and have them altered at the waist I found the fit was very comfortably and I sort like the "loose" fit look vs tight fit.  

Can't wait to read Juneping's review on the sizing!!  



juneping said:


> *tonka* - matches still have all the sizes available yesterday when i checked....you can pull the trigger after i review the sizing....





tb-purselover said:


> *Tonka*, Matchesfashion has them in green. Also MrsH has the yellow in all sizes too. But it is a bit more expensive.


----------



## tonkamama

jellylicious said:


> Here's Zara studded jacket! Love it! Looks like all sizes except the xs is still online.
> 
> On the other hand, the ines skirt is WAYYYYYY too short. I'm sending it back pronto. I'll snap a pix of the dilip skirt-still on the fence about it since i want something more casual. Decisions decisions....


*jelly ~*  this Zara jacket fits your perfectly!!  I cannot wait to get mine tomorrow!!  Sorry that the skirt did not work out for you.


----------



## tonkamama

zzhoneybee said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I wanted to let you know that I got the Itzel snake print pants today from Matches (green/beige colorway).  I generally am an IM size 1, and 26/27-4 in jeans, and ordered the size 38.  They fit perfectly, and I really love the colorway.  They would look best with a white or mint-colored top, I think, and look good rolled up or full length.  The material is super soft.  Two thumbs up!
> 
> Model pix to come, just threw them on quickly and ran out the door again.  Crazy week!


*zzhoneybee ~* thanks for sizing tip...  my TR and J Brands jeans are mostly 26 so I guess I should be getting size 38 instead to get the look I want...   

Can't wait to see your mod pic!!!


----------



## juneping

okay...

i am a US4 bottom and jeans size 26. FR36 was a little too small for me. just spent a while to zip the jeans (feel so fat right now...). otherwise the jeans are fine. i think i am going to keep them. the fit is very flattering.


----------



## tb-purselover

Pics, pics, pics!

BTW, the baby cord will stretch out a bit. At least mine from this season have. So They should be perfect after a while. You are NOT fat .



juneping said:


> okay...
> 
> i am a US4 bottom and jeans size 26. FR36 was a little too small for me. just spent a while to zip the jeans (feel so fat right now...). otherwise the jeans are fine. i think i am going to keep them. the fit is very flattering.


----------



## tb-purselover

Tonka, I would love to see pics of the fit your prefer. Just to see if I might like that too .



tonkamama said:


> *zzhoneybee ~* thanks for sizing tip...  my TR and J Brands jeans are mostly 26 so I guess I should be getting size 38 instead to get the look I want...
> 
> Can't wait to see your mod pic!!!


----------



## tb-purselover

Yay!!! Please do post pics when you have time.



zzhoneybee said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I wanted to let you know that I got the Itzel snake print pants today from Matches (green/beige colorway).  I generally am an IM size 1, and 26/27-4 in jeans, and ordered the size 38.  They fit perfectly, and I really love the colorway.  They would look best with a white or mint-colored top, I think, and look good rolled up or full length.  The material is super soft.  Two thumbs up!
> 
> Model pix to come, just threw them on quickly and ran out the door again.  Crazy week!


----------



## juneping

i could share a couple of the images i took...they are not very good quality but you can see they are tight on me. esp my waist area...


----------



## tb-purselover

OMGosh, they are SO flattering! The cut is very nice. They look great on you!

I'm so excited now.


----------



## jellylicious

juneping said:


> i could share a couple of the images i took...they are not very good quality but you can see they are tight on me. esp my waist area...



 Looks SOOOOOO great on you! TDF!!! I think i prefer this color!


----------



## flower71

juneping said:


> i could share a couple of the images i took...they are not very good quality but you can see they are tight on me. esp my waist area...


I am just popping by, you look gorgeous, they were made for you! love that jacket too, am still hunting for it (well, i haven't had much time lately but maybe tomorrow?)


----------



## flower71

jellylicious said:


> Here's Zara studded jacket! Love it! Looks like all sizes except the xs is still online.
> 
> On the other hand, the ines skirt is WAYYYYYY too short. I'm sending it back pronto. I'll snap a pix of the dilip skirt-still on the fence about it since i want something more casual. Decisions decisions....


i should've mulitiquoted, you girls are rockin IM...you look fab in that jacket! about the ines skirt, I had the eye that it'd be way out of my range...the dilip can be dressed down IMO


----------



## am2022

i love love it....
good thing i didn't order the yellow... Yay!!!
thanks june for the pics!


juneping said:


> i could share a couple of the images i took...they are not very good quality but you can see they are tight on me. esp my waist area...


----------



## flower71

tb-purselover said:


> New items in for me from ss'12. I know you don't care for the tye-dye thing. But I wanted to share. I love them!
> 
> Maggy Top (sz 38) with the IM Olsen Trousers from last season:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ipa Tye-dye cropped pants (sz 38 - comparable to IM sz 1 last season or US sz 4) with the Mendy top (sz 2) from last season. I will probably wear high heeled sandals but some of you want to see my Chloe studded ankle bootes in cream. I was too lazy to switch shoes. Too rainy to wear these shoes today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up to the Chloe studded ankle boots:


OK i am meant to be sleeping right now!! Those oufits are TDF and I do like the tie die jeans on you (how come I don't like em on me? Hum, maybe will go check them out again, ha!)
Thanks for showing us your Chloé suzanne rocker booties...I think I have a few items to be put on my wishlist, again!
 Ok, girls keep the pics coming, I promise to show my Adam skinny jeans (khaki) with my Zena patterned wool sweater this weekend when things will calm down around here.
Anyone snatched the wolf embellished vest  that was on NAP a few days ago?


----------



## juneping

thank you ladies!!
i've seen the yellow one and compared to this green one...i do prefer this green color better. i hope i can transit them into fall as well.


----------



## Jayne1

Is it only me who could never walk in these?


----------



## am2022

cant wait for your mod pics lady!!!



flower71 said:


> OK i am meant to be sleeping right now!! Those oufits are TDF and I do like the tie die jeans on you (how come I don't like em on me? Hum, maybe will go check them out again, ha!)
> Thanks for showing us your Chloé suzanne rocker booties...I think I have a few items to be put on my wishlist, again!
> Ok, girls keep the pics coming, I promise to show my Adam skinny jeans (khaki) with my Zena patterned wool sweater this weekend when things will calm down around here.
> Anyone snatched the wolf embellished vest that was on NAP a few days ago?


----------



## juneping

Jayne1 said:


> Is it only me who could never walk in these?



i thought this is slightly lower heeled than the runway heels. the heels just look shorter...but i think the tiny thin strap is very bunion inducing...


----------



## jellylicious

tb-purselover said:


> LOOOOVE the Zara jacket on you. I still haven't received mine yet. I _so _want it to get here!
> 
> Isn't it!? I sent mine back for the same reason. It was so short that if there was a gust of wind I would show everyone everything! I already have a little munchkin who finds it funny to lift my skirt and flash the world. I don't need Mother Nature to participate in the joke as well.


I can't wait for you to get yours and see how you're going to rock it! Too funny with your little girl! 



nycbagfiend said:


> perfect fit...it looks great on you (and i love it with the rolled up jeans and heels!)





tonkamama said:


> *jelly ~*  this Zara jacket fits your perfectly!!  I cannot wait to get mine tomorrow!!  Sorry that the skirt did not work out for you.



Thank you nycbagfiend and tonkamama. Tonka-can't wait for your mod pixs either. 



flower71 said:


> i should've mulitiquoted, you girls are rockin IM...you look fab in that jacket! about the ines skirt, I had the eye that it'd be way out of my range...the dilip can be dressed down IMO


Thanks! True with the dilip. I'm still trying to justify it with how much wearage i will get out of it.


----------



## Jayne1

juneping said:


> i could share a couple of the images i took...they are not very good quality but you can see they are tight on me. esp my waist area...



My quote button is back for the moment -- these pants make your legs look like a model!


----------



## nycbagfiend

juneping said:


> i could share a couple of the images i took...they are not very good quality but you can see they are tight on me. esp my waist area...



oh my goodness--these are fantastic on you!  i have no idea what you're talking about--you are the farthest thing from fat!

i, on the other hand, can not stop snacking!  seriously...a month ago i would have ordered a size 36...now i'm thinking 40! 

juneping, which color way are these?   i want 'em!


----------



## juneping

Jayne1 said:


> My quote button is back for the moment -- these pants make your legs look like a model!





nycbagfiend said:


> oh my goodness--these are fantastic on you!  i have no idea what you're talking about--you are the farthest thing from fat!
> 
> i, on the other hand, can not stop snacking!  seriously...a month ago i would have ordered a size 36...now i'm thinking 40!
> 
> juneping, which color way are these?   i want 'em!



thank you ladies!!
the color way is greenish...so def 2 colorways out there - one yellow, one green. and i've seen a tint of purple/pink in IM HK store (from the look book the SA showed me)
i know IM store soho got the skinny snake pants in today...
i have not tried other pants except these and renell. i felt they are about the same. but renell is very thick and there's no way i could pull the waist to buckle the button. and i could pull the baby cord with all my strength...


----------



## Tee

juneping said:


> i could share a couple of the images i took...they are not very good quality but you can see they are tight on me. esp my waist area...



Love these! They fit you perfectly!  Can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## mercer

Juneping!  ooooooooooooohhhhh!!!!!! I have to pull out my Rachel Zoe voice for you "Girl, you look _bananas_!"


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> i could share a couple of the images i took...they are not very good quality but you can see they are tight on me. esp my waist area...


*Juneping ~* fits you like a dream!!  Lucky girl!!   Do you mind telling if DHL charges 18% duty this time??   

Why and what is taking NAP US site so long to get these in!!!


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> *Juneping ~* fits you like a dream!!  Lucky girl!!   Do you mind telling if DHL charges 18% duty this time??
> 
> Why and what is taking NAP US site so long to get these in!!!



thanks tonka!!
i didn't get the bill this time...may be it's coming later. who knows....

like wise...why US take so much longer than to get those jeans???
i also got a pair of tash skinny jeans....i am done buying period. not even sale....


----------



## juneping

Tee said:


> Love these! They fit you perfectly!  Can't wait to see more pics!





mercer said:


> Juneping!  ooooooooooooohhhhh!!!!!! I have to pull out my Rachel Zoe voice for you "Girl, you look _bananas_!"



thank you ladies!!
*mercer* - you are so funny...


----------



## tonkamama

Jayne1 said:


> Is it only me who could never walk in these?


*Jayne1 ~* I am with you...  it is _love & hate_ feeling for these sexy looking shoes...


----------



## tonkamama

tb-purselover said:


> Tonka, I would love to see pics of the fit your prefer. Just to see if I might like that too .


*tb ~* this is the look I am hoping to achieve...  little bit loose, sit low just above hip bone secured by a 42mm size belt with huge buckle (if belt loops wide enough)...


----------



## juneping

rag and bone number tee (under men's)....$93.


----------



## Bosco

I know this is a longshot, but does anyone know where I can find some Bobby suede sneakers in taupe or anthracite (size 39)? Other than ebay...


----------



## tb-purselover

Oh I love this look! I have this cut in the baby cords from last season.

These are actually the Pepito (boyfriend cut) snake print baby cords. The Itzel is the skinny jean cut version. 

They probably have these in at the IM in Soho already. I would check there. I know they have them at Elizabeth Charles SF in yellow/jaune too. If they are not already sold out! 





tonkamama said:


> *tb ~* this is the look I am hoping to achieve...  little bit loose, sit low just above hip bone secured by a 42mm size belt with huge buckle (if belt loops wide enough)...


----------



## Fee4zy

juneping said:


> i could share a couple of the images i took...they are not very good quality but you can see they are tight on me. esp my waist area...



Seriously amazing!  Super lucky.


----------



## tb-purselover

flower71 said:


> OK i am meant to be sleeping right now!! Those oufits are TDF and I do like the tie die jeans on you (how come I don't like em on me? Hum, maybe will go check them out again, ha!)
> Thanks for showing us your Chloé suzanne rocker booties...I think I have a few items to be put on my wishlist, again!
> Ok, girls keep the pics coming, I promise to show my Adam skinny jeans (khaki) with my Zena patterned wool sweater this weekend when things will calm down around here.
> Anyone snatched the wolf embellished vest  that was on NAP a few days ago?



Oh yes, please do post pics when you get your Adam jeans and Zena sweater!!! 

The Chloe booties are a bit addicting. I absolutely love them. They are my favorite low heel booties, besides my dickers. 

Thanks for the compliments! I wore my tye-dye jeans today for the first day of Spring. I love them, . I got a few people coming up to me asking where I got them and told me they loved how they looked!


----------



## chicjean

jellylicious said:


> Here's Zara studded jacket! Love it! Looks like all sizes except the xs is still online.
> 
> On the other hand, the ines skirt is WAYYYYYY too short. I'm sending it back pronto. I'll snap a pix of the dilip skirt-still on the fence about it since i want something more casual. Decisions decisions....



Love it!

*juneping* the snake pants look great on you! I'm sure they'll stretch a little given the fabric. So awesome!


----------



## lala1

Hi ladies  

Just letting you know that following styles have bern cancelled:
Robinson boots
Bradford shoes
Buffalo shoes
Ernie coat
Daphne jacket
Dani jacket 
Olympe shirt
Kingston pant 
Wayne shirt
 Wafze skirt
Lina top

Sorry for you who wanted the studded boots 

Xoxo


----------



## ElleFlowers

angelastoel said:


> Wow Amsterdam, I love your latest look, you definitely have the biggest IM collection!
> I went to one of my favorite stores in Amsterdam which sells Isabel Marant, Sandro and Humanoid and the store owner recognized me from my blog, because I like Isabel Marant so much, she told me the belgium tv station Canvas showed a documentary about the last days before the current collection and was called "le jour d'avant: Isabel Marant" I was only able to find a few short scenes without subtitles, so I don't know what she is saying, but I would love to see it! Anybody knows where to find it? (with english/dutch subs)


 

Please tell me which store is that? I live in the neighbourhood, I dont recall any store which has all three of them. Thanks!


----------



## ElleFlowers

What do you mean with cancelled? Will they not appear in stores?


lala1 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Just letting you know that following styles have bern cancelled:
> Robinson boots
> Bradford shoes
> Buffalo shoes
> Ernie coat
> Daphne jacket
> Dani jacket
> Olympe shirt
> Kingston pant
> Wayne shirt
> Wafze skirt
> Lina top
> 
> Sorry for you who wanted the studded boots
> 
> Xoxo


----------



## lala1

No they wont be in stores, we just Got an email that Isabel had cancelled the styles.


----------



## juneping

Fee4zy said:


> Seriously amazing!  Super lucky.





chicjean said:


> Love it!
> 
> *juneping* the snake pants look great on you! I'm sure they'll stretch a little given the fabric. So awesome!



thank you ladies!!


----------



## Petite1010

lala1 said:


> No they wont be in stores, we just Got an email that Isabel had cancelled the styles.


Hi Lala, thanks for this info! Can I also ask - if there will be any short linen jackets this season, I mean the ones similar to last summer Etien or Elali styles...? Thanks!!!


----------



## zzhoneybee

Bosco said:


> I know this is a longshot, but does anyone know where I can find some Bobby suede sneakers in taupe or anthracite (size 39)? Other than ebay...



Try Diani Boutique in Santa Barbara.  Whitney is super nice and helpful!


----------



## birkingal

jellylicious said:


> Here's Zara studded jacket! Love it! Looks like all sizes except the xs is still online.
> 
> On the other hand, the ines skirt is WAYYYYYY too short. I'm sending it back pronto. I'll snap a pix of the dilip skirt-still on the fence about it since i want something more casual. Decisions decisions....



WOW!! *jellylicious, *I'm sure this photo will cause a stampede into Zara stores worldwide to get the jacket!


----------



## lala1

Petite1010 said:
			
		

> Hi Lala, thanks for this info! Can I also ask - if there will be any short linen jackets this season, I mean the ones similar to last summer Etien or Elali styles...? Thanks!!!



There were one on the main line but I don't remember the name so it could be one that has been cancelled, but there were a lot on the Etoile line


----------



## Petite1010

lala1 said:


> There were one on the main line but I don't remember the name so it could be one that has been cancelled, but there were a lot on the Etoile line



No I mean current season SS12...? Are you receiving any similar styles now...? I saw this skirt in creatures of comfort, it's beautiful, so wondering if it will come in another colors and there will be matching jacket...? Maybe you know...?


----------



## lala1

Petite1010 said:
			
		

> No I mean current season SS12...? Are you receiving any similar styles now...? I saw this skirt in creatures of comfort, it's beautiful, so wondering if it will come in another colors and there will be matching jacket...? Maybe you know...?



Ohhh sorry no I don't remember there being any jacket like that this season. And the stores Will be full delivered march 31.


----------



## zzhoneybee

FYI ladies- just cancelled an order @ Barneys.com for the Willows in anthracite in size 39, if anyone wants them!  Thinking they may show up on the website at some point soon?


----------



## Petite1010

lala1 said:


> Ohhh sorry no I don't remember there being any jacket like that this season. And the stores Will be full delivered march 31.


thanks for this info!


----------



## Jayne1

lala1 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Just letting you know that following styles have bern cancelled:
> Robinson boots
> Bradford shoes
> Buffalo shoes
> Ernie coat
> Daphne jacket
> Dani jacket
> Olympe shirt
> Kingston pant
> Wayne shirt
> Wafze skirt
> Lina top
> 
> Sorry for you who wanted the studded boots
> 
> Xoxo


  Why do they cancel styles?


----------



## lala1

Jayne1 said:
			
		

> Why do they cancel styles?



Because they havent sold enough of the following  styles to put them in production


----------



## tonkamama

tb-purselover said:


> Oh I love this look! I have this cut in the baby cords from last season.
> 
> These are actually the Pepito (boyfriend cut) snake print baby cords. The Itzel is the skinny jean cut version.
> 
> They probably have these in at the IM in Soho already. I would check there. I know they have them at Elizabeth Charles SF in yellow/jaune too. If they are not already sold out!



*Thanks tb!*  I should have thought about it when Juneping mentioned soho has the boyfriend cut.  I thought it was because those models are way too skinny....


----------



## chicjean

So, I spotted the embroidered jeans on mytheresa (http://www.mytheresa.com/us_en/papito-cropped-skinny-jeans.html)and they already sold out... I thought that they were actually embroidered, not printed. 

Anyone know if there are two different styles??


----------



## juneping

chicjean said:


> So, I spotted the embroidered jeans on mytheresa (http://www.mytheresa.com/us_en/papito-cropped-skinny-jeans.html)and they already sold out... I thought that they were actually embroidered, not printed.
> 
> Anyone know if there are two different styles??



the link is not working...any pic??


----------



## tb-purselover

There is the skinnier version. It is the more expensive version used in the print ad with Arizona Muse. The pepito version is printed and boyfriend cut. The ones Arizona Muse wears is the true embroidered and print version and skinny cut (Look 11 off the runway).

However, I haven't seen them IRL. I was just told this. So I am not sure how they will look when they get in stores.



chicjean said:


> So, I spotted the embroidered jeans on mytheresa (http://www.mytheresa.com/us_en/papito-cropped-skinny-jeans.html)and they already sold out... I thought that they were actually embroidered, not printed.
> 
> Anyone know if there are two different styles??


----------



## jellylicious

Ladies-anybody looking for the July jacket size 2 showed up in the theoutnet.com. Hurry!


----------



## chicjean

juneping said:


> the link is not working...any pic??



Try this one... http://www.mytheresa.com/us_en/papito-cropped-skinny-jeans.html




tb-purselover said:


> There is the skinnier version. It is the more expensive version used in the print ad with Arizona Muse. The pepito version is printed and boyfriend cut. The ones Arizona Muse wears is the true embroidered and print version and skinny cut (Look 11 off the runway).
> 
> However, I haven't seen them IRL. I was just told this. So I am not sure how they will look when they get in stores.



I kinda figured. Thanks for the clarification. I kinda like the slouchy look of these, so hopefully they get restocked! The embroidery is just so awesome though....


----------



## jellybebe

jellylicious said:


> Ladies-anybody looking for the July jacket size 2 showed up in the theoutnet.com. Hurry!



Wow, I missed this! Too bad, it's so gorgeous.


----------



## zzhoneybee

jellybebe said:


> Wow, I missed this! Too bad, it's so gorgeous.




I've seen some Jordans pop up on eBay recently at semi-reasonable prices- I would definitely do a daily search if you are looking!


----------



## jellylicious

jellybebe said:


> Wow, I missed this! Too bad, it's so gorgeous.


It was gone in 15 mins after my post! Keep checking-maybe it'll pop up again.


----------



## juneping

chicjean said:


> Try this one... http://www.mytheresa.com/us_en/papito-cropped-skinny-jeans.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kinda figured. Thanks for the clarification. I kinda like the slouchy look of these, so hopefully they get restocked! The embroidery is just so awesome though....



from the blow up of Moda O...i think this one (in another version) has some threads hanging evenly in a creative way...and that pair was almost double of this pair. i had this pair on my wish list but i changed my mind. i remembered b/c they looked almost the same with diff price point....HTH.


----------



## chicjean

juneping said:


> from the blow up of Moda O...i think this one (in another version) has some threads hanging evenly in a creative way...and that pair was almost double of this pair. i had this pair on my wish list but i changed my mind. i remembered b/c they looked almost the same with diff price point....HTH.



Thanks! Yea, I'm thinking I'd prefer this printed, boyfriend pair because I know that having threads hanging off of me, as awesome as it would look, would just get destroyed because I'm such a klutz!


----------



## am2022

keni and susanna!


----------



## am2022

keni and antigona!


----------



## am2022

Hoby skirt that Petite just posted.. this is really cute.. me likey !!! but really on a ban!


----------



## am2022

again, the out of this world pretty and at the same pricey oversized knits!!!


----------



## tonkamama

chicjean said:


> So, I spotted the embroidered jeans on mytheresa (http://www.mytheresa.com/us_en/papito-cropped-skinny-jeans.html)and they already sold out... I thought that they were actually embroidered, not printed.
> 
> Anyone know if there are two different styles??


Yes there are two different styles...  the embroidered jeans are in the low $600 range.  BNY will be carrying it...just not sure when and which stores...


----------



## juneping

amacasa said:


> keni and antigona!





amacasa said:


> Hoby skirt that Petite just posted.. this is really cute.. me likey !!! but really on a ban!



I really liked these two....


----------



## Jayne1

amacasa said:


> Hoby skirt that Petite just posted.. this is really cute.. me likey !!! but really on a ban!


Sorry to get so off topic - but what bag is that?


----------



## am2022

Jayne, funny as i was also trying to figure out.. but clueless still.
maybe other ladies can chime in!!!



Jayne1 said:


> Sorry to get so off topic - but what bag is that?


----------



## jellybebe

zzhoneybee said:


> I've seen some Jordans pop up on eBay recently at semi-reasonable prices- I would definitely do a daily search if you are looking!



Really? Jordan is my all-time favourite piece! I wish she would make jackets like that again.


----------



## Amsterdam

Jayne1 said:


> Sorry to get so off topic - but what bag is that?



It's the Fendi Chameleon bag;
http://www.fendi.com/#/en/women/accessories/seasonalbags/18


----------



## am2022

thanks amsterdam.. its so pretty , understated, edgy and elegant all at the same time... 
oh no!!!



Amsterdam said:


> It's the Fendi Chameleon bag;
> http://www.fendi.com/#/en/women/accessories/seasonalbags/18


----------



## chicjean

*amacasa*, love all those photos! Thanks for sharing


----------



## angelastoel

ElleFlowers said:


> Please tell me which store is that? I live in the neighbourhood, I dont recall any store which has all three of them. Thanks!



it's the store called "Sky" on the Herengracht, one of my favorites!


----------



## am2022

You are very welcome!!!  I have been well behaved in the past few months.. so im indulging a bit nowadays ... visiting IM thread!!!



chicjean said:


> *amacasa*, love all those photos! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Maland

Hi,
Any of you who have the Peel leather pants from the AW collection..? Would love to hear about the fit, as they are very high-waisted..
Thanks


----------



## missypiiig

Hi 

Is there someone ordered on La Garçonne last week. I ordered Isabel marant tees last Sunday. But until today they are still not ship out. Contact their cs, there's issue of shipping dept.  just can't wait the tees!!! Anyone ordered on La Garçonne since last weekend?


----------



## tb-purselover

missypiiig said:


> Hi
> 
> Is there someone ordered on La Garçonne last week. I ordered Isabel marant tees last Sunday. But until today they are still not ship out. Contact their cs, there's issue of shipping dept.  just can't wait the tees!!! Anyone ordered on La Garçonne since last weekend?


Hi,

I ordered late last Friday, they shipped out on Monday. But, late Monday, which is unusual since they usually ship first thing in the morning if you order over the weekend.


----------



## missypiiig

tb-purselover said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I ordered late last Friday, they shipped out on Monday. But, late Monday, which is unusual since they usually ship first thing in the morning if you order over the weekend.



Hi 

Yes. I ordered last Sunday and yesterday. They are both new and not ship out. 
 Since they are only sold on La Garçonne. Hope not out of stock or something!! 

Bless


----------



## am2022

good luck on your order missypiiig!
Another fave of mine - clothes and model wise... Anna!


----------



## missypiiig

Jayne1 said:
			
		

> Is it only me who could never walk in these?



It's really a nice heels but I'm the one who can't handle  high heels too!!!


----------



## Bosco

zzhoneybee said:


> Try Diani Boutique in Santa Barbara. Whitney is super nice and helpful!


 
Thank you! Unfortunately I had tried them yesterday and they had just sold out of a size 39. :cry:


----------



## birkingal

juneping said:


> i could share a couple of the images i took...they are not very good quality but you can see they are tight on me. esp my waist area...



*juneping*, if I have legs like yours, I'll wear those pants everyday. In fact, I'll even do without and stick to mini skirts!


----------



## juneping

birkingal said:


> *juneping*, if I have legs like yours, I'll wear those pants everyday. In fact, I'll even do without and stick to mini skirts!



thanks birkin!! you are too kind....


----------



## Jayne1

Amsterdam said:


> It's the Fendi Chameleon bag;
> http://www.fendi.com/#/en/women/accessories/seasonalbags/18


Thank you!  I love this forum, I can always get an answer...


----------



## zzhoneybee

LOVE the Hoby skirt!  Has anyone seen it anywhere in size 38?


----------



## chicjean

zzhoneybee said:


> LOVE the Hoby skirt!  Has anyone seen it anywhere in size 38?



Creatures of Comfort has it in a 40... I'm actually surprised NAP doesn't have more IM up yet. This totally seems like something they would have! ... Or maybe I'm just impatient


----------



## OrangeFizz

amacasa said:


> keni and susanna!



I know a this jacket was released again with a waits belt for Spring (Sade), does anyone know if it will reemerge for Fall? Is it a classic IM/reoccurring  item...cause I need it in my life.


----------



## msliu22

zzhoneybee said:


> FYI ladies- just cancelled an order @ Barneys.com for the Willows in anthracite in size 39, if anyone wants them!  Thinking they may show up on the website at some point soon?



Aw thanks for the heads up!  I've been resisting them since for the longest time  I couldn't understand why someone would want a hidden heel in a sneaker since sneakers are supposed to be comfy... but everyone looks so good in theirs I'm starting to consider them!


----------



## Jayne1

Did anyone see this auction?  179.99 and he'll lower the price if you buy more than 1 pair.  

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/5-color-ISAB...n_s_Shoes&hash=item2c6407c1ad#ht_17820wt_1398


----------



## juneping

Jayne1 said:
			
		

> Did anyone see this auction?  179.99 and he'll lower the price if you buy more than 1 pair.
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/5-color-ISABEL-MARANT-Wedge-Sneaker-casual-shoes-boots-/190656790957?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2c6407c1ad#ht_17820wt_1398



Saw it....they looked quite real to me. The bottom gave it away.


----------



## Jayne1

> Saw it....they looked quite real to me. The bottom gave it away.


I assumed these shoes from China were _not_ the real thing... but _the picutres are._

How else to explain having all the colours and sizes and being able to purchase multiples?


----------



## juneping

Jayne1 said:
			
		

> I assumed these shoes from China were not the real thing... but the picutres are.
> 
> How else to explain having all the colours and sizes and being able to purchase multiples?



i don't think the pictures are the real thing. I've seen a blogger wearing one of those and she showed the link. I went and read...just like this auction...couldn't tell only the bottom was different from the real thing. But I am not a sneaker fan so I might miss something. I recall real the bottom of the authentic was diff from this eBay listing...if anyone who got the real thing...they can compare...the patterns don't match. so i assume those pic are from the fakes. 
oh i forgot...the link from the blogger was to ioffer...which we all know its fakes.

-----

how come the same link/auction looked different from the first time i clicked??


----------



## Jayne1

*juneping* - I wish I could quote you, but I lost the ability lately.  Hoping the bug is fixed soon.  I an't edit either.

Okay - so you meant that you saw the IM listing, but the bottoms gave away the fact that the shoes are replicas?  

That make sense.  I always forget which is the real sole and which is fake.  How can someone sell  that on eBay and get away with it?  This, and the seller from Italy make me so angry.


----------



## juneping

Jayne1 said:


> *juneping* - I wish I could quote you, but I lost the ability lately.  Hoping the bug is fixed soon.  I an't edit either.
> 
> Okay - so you meant that you saw the IM listing, but the bottoms gave away the fact that the shoes are replicas?
> 
> That make sense.  I always forget which is the real sole and which is fake.  How can someone sell  that on eBay and get away with it?  This, and the seller from Italy make me so angry.



i am with you.
and yes...the bottom revealed they were replicas 
i can understand some people are not willing to pay 1K for a pair of sneakers but i hate people not stating the fact that those are fakes. and yes and that seller from italy SMH...


----------



## jellycup

OrangeFizz said:


> I know a this jacket was released again with a waits belt for Spring (Sade), does anyone know if it will reemerge for Fall? Is it a classic IM/reoccurring  item...cause I need it in my life.



I was told that they are doing this style again in burgundy and black in the Etoile line - should be dropping June.  Am definitely putting my name down for this one!!!


----------



## OrangeFizz

jellycup said:


> I was told that they are doing this style again in burgundy and black in the Etoile line - should be dropping June.  Am definitely putting my name down for this one!!!



Thanks for the info *jellycup*! Mind if I ask with whom are you pre-sales listing with?


----------



## angelastoel

I love how busy it is here again! Everytime I come back there are a few pages to read!
Another typical IM-look, Vally jacket and Dicker boots, the coat is very old, so I don't know the name of that style


----------



## soholaleni

jellycup said:


> I was told that they are doing this style again in burgundy and black in the Etoile line - should be dropping June.  Am definitely putting my name down for this one!!!



I would love more information on this as well!! Will it be the same price point if its part of the Etoile line at re-release?


----------



## juneping

i wore the snake jeans yesterday...


----------



## nycbagfiend

huge update at yoox, tho it looks like all the good stuff is already gone!

hope it went to IM fans instead of ebay price gougers!  anyone catch anything good?


----------



## nycbagfiend

juneping said:


> i wore the snake jeans yesterday...



love, love, love this look, juneping!  the pants are awesome on you and definitely make me want to order them now!


----------



## nycbagfiend

angelastoel said:


> I love how busy it is here again! Everytime I come back there are a few pages to read!
> Another typical IM-look, Vally jacket and Dicker boots, the coat is very old, so I don't know the name of that style



superstylish, angela!  love the bright pop of color against the neutrals!

is that the bator coat?


----------



## jellylicious

angelastoel said:


> I love how busy it is here again! Everytime I come back there are a few pages to read!
> Another typical IM-look, Vally jacket and Dicker boots, the coat is very old, so I don't know the name of that style


Regardless of how old that coat is-it's timeless! You look very chic! 



soholaleni said:


> I would love more information on this as well!! Will it be the same price point if its part of the Etoile line at re-release?


Me too-curious to see how it would be priced out. 



juneping said:


> i wore the snake jeans yesterday...


Hellooooo...LOVE love your outfit! 
Barneys has the tie dye jeans online right now and i was about to be swayed then i saw your post and i want the snakeskin more now since i really can't afford both. 



nycbagfiend said:


> huge update at yoox, tho it looks like all the good stuff is already gone!
> 
> hope it went to IM fans instead of ebay price gougers!  anyone catch anything good?


I just checked last night and nothing got updated and of course, i missed it this morning. Grrr....


----------



## chicjean

angelastoel said:


> I love how busy it is here again! Everytime I come back there are a few pages to read!
> Another typical IM-look, Vally jacket and Dicker boots, the coat is very old, so I don't know the name of that style





juneping said:


> i wore the snake jeans yesterday...



You both look amazing!!


----------



## am2022

June and angela - love the new mod pics!!!


----------



## juneping

thank you ladies!!



nycbagfiend said:


> love, love, love this look, juneping!  the pants are awesome on you and definitely make me want to order them now!





jellylicious said:


> Regardless of how old that coat is-it's timeless! You look very chic!
> 
> 
> Me too-curious to see how it would be priced out.
> 
> 
> Hellooooo...LOVE love your outfit!
> Barneys has the tie dye jeans online right now and i was about to be swayed then i saw your post and i want the snakeskin more now since i really can't afford both.
> 
> 
> I just checked last night and nothing got updated and of course, i missed it this morning. Grrr....



the tie dye one was very nice...i love the cropped cut....but i cannot justify another pair of jeans. since i also just bought the IM trash jeans....i just don't think tie dye has that kind of staying power....



chicjean said:


> You both look amazing!!


----------



## jellylicious

juneping said:


> thank you ladies!!
> 
> the tie dye one was very nice...i love the cropped cut....but i cannot justify another pair of jeans. since i also just bought the IM trash jeans....i just don't think tie dye has that kind of staying power....


True. Can you model the trash jeans? They were on my radar too.


----------



## juneping

jellylicious said:


> True. Can you model the trash jeans? They were on my radar too.



they are coming today....so this weekend i should be able to post something...i wanted the miro jeans but i was out bid. so i gave up on waiting and just bit the bullet getting the trash jeans instead.


----------



## nycbagfiend

juneping said:


> they are coming today....so this weekend i should be able to post something...i wanted the miro jeans but i was out bid. so i gave up on waiting and just bit the bullet getting the trash jeans instead.



ooh...i'm looking forward seeing mod pics of those too!

i usually end up over-purchasing IM jackets/tops but this season it looks like i'm all about the bottoms!

p.s. outnet put up some winter IM items....i went for the zappy belt.  a bit more then i would normally spend on a belt but i've been looking for a 'statement belt' that would go with most everything!  hope it works out!


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> i wore the snake jeans yesterday...


Juneping ~ love it...  Can you say the pants (36) got little more comfortable after wearing for a day?


----------



## chicjean

nycbagfiend said:


> ooh...i'm looking forward seeing mod pics of those too!
> 
> i usually end up over-purchasing IM jackets/tops but this season it looks like i'm all about the bottoms!
> 
> p.s. outnet put up some winter IM items....i went for the zappy belt.  a bit more then i would normally spend on a belt but i've been looking for a 'statement belt' that would go with most everything!  hope it works out!



Ooo, thanks for the heads up!

I think that *tonka* was talking about this (http://matchesfashion.com/product/58302) IM poncho sweater... I found a copycat at Zara here (http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...12/189519/726541/PONCHO+SWEATER+WITH+FRINGING), for anyone that's interested. Zara seems to be VERY Marant-ish this spring!


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> Juneping ~ love it...  Can you say the pants (36) got little more comfortable after wearing for a day?



not really....i recommend 38 for you. the legs are tight just not that tight...


----------



## juneping

zara got something very similar to this sweater....


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> not really....i recommend 38 for you. the legs are tight just not that tight...


Thanks Juneping... BTW, your legs are long and beautiful!


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> Thanks Juneping... BTW, your legs are long and beautiful!



thanks tonka!! i had to be careful of my food intake yesterday......it's def the tighest thing thank god it's not cutting my crotch...or else i would have to return.


----------



## angelastoel

nycbagfiend said:


> superstylish, angela!  love the bright pop of color against the neutrals!
> 
> is that the bator coat?



No, it's from a very old collection (when her coats were lined), I don't know the name


----------



## tb-purselover

angelastoel said:


> I love how busy it is here again! Everytime I come back there are a few pages to read!
> Another typical IM-look, Vally jacket and Dicker boots, the coat is very old, so I don't know the name of that style



I love the whole look. Especially your IM jacket!



juneping said:


> i wore the snake jeans yesterday...



I love the jeans on you June! They are very flattering on you. Long and beautiful legs!


----------



## Jayne1

I bought a linen Etoile short trench - but I'll take pictures later, since it's utilitarian and boring.  It will be good for running errands in, but dull to look at in terms of pictures.

Anyway, I was hanging around in the store and I took spy pics of the details and  patterns of some of the clothes:


----------



## Jayne1

This jacket is amazing:


----------



## Tee

Jayne1 said:


> This jacket is amazing:



Wow, gorgeous! Thanks for sharing these pics!


----------



## jellylicious

It's insane-lots of intricate work went into it. I can see why it's over 4K. Amazing! Thanks for the pixs.


----------



## Fee4zy

Jayne1 said:


> This jacket is amazing:



I would love this jacket!  So beyond.  Need to win the lottery, but wait, no lotto in Utah.


----------



## kml2887

angelastoel said:


> I love how busy it is here again! Everytime I come back there are a few pages to read!
> Another typical IM-look, Vally jacket and Dicker boots, the coat is very old, so I don't know the name of that style


 
Your IM outfits are always so fabulous! I love both jackets. Hoping I can one day track down a Vally jacket, it looks so versatile. Are your Dickers khaki or...? The color looks great with dark denim. 



juneping said:


> i wore the snake jeans yesterday...


 
Those look so flattering! I saw your other post saying they were a bit small but NO WAY! They look like a perfect fit.  Is the fabric comfy? 



Jayne1 said:


> This jacket is amazing:


 
Thank you for all the up close pictures, *Jayne1*.  Even though everytime I see that tie dye jacket, I die a little inside.  It is truly a piece of art, the details are amazing.  Has anyone here bought this jacket yet? Someone, please? Don't make me have to do it...


----------



## chicjean

Jayne1 said:


> This jacket is amazing:



These detail shots are AMAZING


----------



## jellycup

OrangeFizz said:


> Thanks for the info *jellycup*! Mind if I ask with whom are you pre-sales listing with?



well i got the info from shop mrs h online, but from the so-so reviews you guys have given them i think i might ask espejto whether they're getting them and put my name down with them?  hope that helps!


----------



## tb-purselover

Jayne1 said:


> This jacket is amazing:


Wow! Thanks Jayne1 for posting so many lovely spy pics. The jacket is amazing! A lot of work went into it.

I love the snake print baby cords. Such a unique print because they have so many colors mixed into them and the print isn't straight forward!

I really thought I would have loved the printed embroidered jeans. But I'm not feeling it as much as I thought I would. Is it me or does the color look faded on them? What were your thoughts seeing them IRL *Jayne1*?

I am hoping the Rio jeans come out soon!


----------



## jellycup

soholaleni said:


> I would love more information on this as well!! Will it be the same price point if its part of the Etoile line at re-release?



This is the email they sent me:

 Hi!

  we are sorry but we will not get any re-stock of this jacket BUT a similar version will re-appear next season in the Ètoile line, which means a better price point. There will be 2 colors available, black and burgundy. It is in the pre-fall collection meaning the delivery will start end of June and onwards.

  Best regards,
  Mrs H Customer Care


----------



## Jayne1

tb-purselover said:


> Wow! Thanks Jayne1 for posting so many lovely spy pics. The jacket is amazing! A lot of work went into it.
> 
> I love the snake print baby cords. Such a unique print because they have so many colors mixed into them and the print isn't straight forward!
> 
> *I really thought I would have loved the printed embroidered jeans. But I'm not feeling it as much as I thought I would. Is it me or does the color look faded on them? What were your thoughts seeing them IRL Jayne1?*
> 
> I am hoping the Rio jeans come out soon!


Are you talking about the pinkish ones?  I took pictures of different pairs throughout the store.

Here's more... some areas are bright and others faded. I think it probably looks more interesting that way.


----------



## am2022

intricate and breathtaking!!!

but, Jayne... your photos look more like a magazine layout rather than spypics!!! looks better than professional layout!!! you should turn this in for marant marketing pic! truly amazing photos!



Jayne1 said:


> This jacket is amazing:


----------



## tb-purselover

Jayne1 said:


> Are you talking about the pinkish ones?  I took pictures of different pairs throughout the store.
> 
> Here's more... some areas are bright and others faded. I think it probably looks more interesting that way.


Ah! I see, yes now I can see that it is more interesting that way. I thought the entire pair of pants were faded. But it's not.

I think the reason I'm not feeling the love is because they are pinkish. Although, I bet once I see modeling pics here on TPF I'm going to change my mind .

Thanks SO much for taking the awesome spy pics and taking the time to post for us all to appreciate!!!


----------



## jellybebe

Jayne1 said:


> I bought a linen Etoile short trench - but I'll take pictures later, since it's utilitarian and boring.  It will be good for running errands in, but dull to look at in terms of pictures.
> 
> Anyway, I was hanging around in the store and I took spy pics of the details and  patterns of some of the clothes:



I'm going to be in Toronto this weekend and I really like the pants in the second pic you took! Not sure how they will look on me but would love to try them on at least. Where did you see them and how much were they? TIA!


----------



## am2022

thanks.. i remember ordering some pants from moda operandi but since it hasn't shipped .. i can't pinpoint which one... oh well... 


Jayne1 said:


> Are you talking about the pinkish ones? I took pictures of different pairs throughout the store.
> 
> Here's more... some areas are bright and others faded. I think it probably looks more interesting that way.


----------



## nycbagfiend

Jayne1 said:


> I bought a linen Etoile short trench - but I'll take pictures later, since it's utilitarian and boring.  It will be good for running errands in, but dull to look at in terms of pictures.
> 
> Anyway, I was hanging around in the store and I took spy pics of the details and  patterns of some of the clothes:



these are fantastic...thanks, jayne!

loving the snake print pants even more up close--need to try these on asap!


----------



## nycbagfiend

Jayne1 said:


> This jacket is amazing:



sigh...i've been thinking about this jacket since the runway pics last year..soclose to pulling the trigger but still not sure i want to drop that much $$ on a jacket that is too memorable to be cost effective (i admit--i tend to justify my purchases based on price per wear!)

what's the chances it will still be hanging around come sale time?!


----------



## Jayne1

jellybebe said:


> I'm going to be in Toronto this weekend and I really like the pants in the second pic you took! Not sure how they will look on me but would love to try them on at least. Where did you see them and how much were they? TIA!


Holts Bloor has Etoile and Jonathan+Olivia and TNT carry both lines.

Not sure about the pinkish ones, but the Itzel print pants are $395.00 That's probably a bit more than what it would cost in the States.

However, if I have a choice, I still prefer shopping on-line.  My favouite things and best buys always come from on-line.


----------



## Jayne1

This is my new, boring (but functional) short Etoile trench.

I wish it were more promininat in the on-line stores' blogs, so I can see how they styled it, but no stores seemed to find it special enough to buy. 

Interesting note... I'm happy to take a Large or a size 42 many times, and if something is over-sized, I take a Medium and can easily size down... but this coat is a 36!! The 38 and 40 were too huge.  The 36 is still plenty big and roomy.


----------



## am2022

congrats Jayne!!!
mod pics please!



Jayne1 said:


> This is my new, boring (but functional) short Etoile trench.
> 
> I wish it were more promininat in the on-line stores' blogs, so I can see how they styled it, but no stores seemed to find it special enough to buy.
> 
> Interesting note... I'm happy to take a Large or a size 42 many times, if something is over-sized, I take a Medium... but this coat is a 36!! The 38 and 40 were too huge. The 36 is still plenty big and roomy.


----------



## tonkamama

Jayne1 said:


> Are you talking about the pinkish ones?  I took pictures of different pairs throughout the store.
> 
> Here's more... some areas are bright and others faded. I think it probably looks more interesting that way.


*Jayne! ~* you are amazing!!  These pictures turned out being taken by a professional!!


----------



## tonkamama

Jayne1 said:


> This is my new, boring (but functional) short Etoile trench.
> 
> I wish it were more promininat in the on-line stores' blogs, so I can see how they styled it, but no stores seemed to find it special enough to buy.
> 
> Interesting note... I'm happy to take a Large or a size 42 many times, and if something is over-sized, I take a Medium and can easily size down... but this coat is a 36!! The 38 and 40 were too huge.  The 36 is still plenty big and roomy.


This jacket is so classic and will last for a long time, *Jayne1 you are one smart lady knowing exactly what to get*!!


----------



## Jayne1

tonkamama said:


> This jacket is so classic and will last for a long time, *Jayne1 you are one smart lady knowing exactly what to get*!!


It's easy for a camera to pick up lots of colourful shapes and patterns... but notice how bad the picture is of my Etoile trench. My camera can't grab a good shot of all black (or in this case, Ardoise).


----------



## Jayne1

tonkamama said:


> *Jayne! ~* you are amazing!!  These pictures turned out being taken by a professional!!


It's easy for a camera to pick up lots of colourful shapes and patterns... but notice how bad the picture is of my Etoile trench. My camera can't grab a good shot of all black (or in this case, Ardoise).


----------



## mercer

Jayne- thanks so much for the spy pics!  Did you try the fannnncy beaded jacket on?  

And I LOVE that trench!  Sometimes it's the items that don't initially "wow" you that end up being the pieces you end up wondering how you ever lived without them.


----------



## tonkamama

tb-purselover said:


> Wow! Thanks Jayne1 for posting so many lovely spy pics. The jacket is amazing! A lot of work went into it.
> 
> I love the snake print baby cords. Such a unique print because they have so many colors mixed into them and the print isn't straight forward!
> 
> I really thought I would have loved the printed embroidered jeans. But I'm not feeling it as much as I thought I would. Is it me or does the color look faded on them? What were your thoughts seeing them IRL *Jayne1*?
> 
> *I am hoping the Rio jeans come out soon!*



*tb ~* I agree with you...if I want some really eye catching statement jeans...  I will go with the Rio ...


----------



## tb-purselover

tonkamama said:


> *tb ~* I agree with you...if I want some really eye catching statement jeans...  I will go with the Rio ...



These would look so hot on you! 

Let's keep each other informed if you hear of anything! PM me, and I'll do the same, if our SA's contact us. You are looking for a sz 38?


----------



## juneping

kml2887 said:


> Those look so flattering! I saw your other post saying they were a bit small but NO WAY! They look like a perfect fit.  Is the fabric comfy?
> 
> ..



thank you!! the fabric is very soft. the only comfort is they don't cut my crotch...so the only thing i have to be mindful is not to eat too much when i wear them...


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> *tb ~* I agree with you...if I want some really eye catching statement jeans...  I will go with the Rio ...



which one is the rio?? i googled it...the tie dye red one came up...was that pair you were talking about??


----------



## soholaleni

jellycup said:


> This is the email they sent me:
> 
> Hi!
> 
> we are sorry but we will not get any re-stock of this jacket BUT a similar version will re-appear next season in the Ètoile line, which means a better price point. There will be 2 colors available, black and burgundy. It is in the pre-fall collection meaning the delivery will start end of June and onwards.
> 
> Best regards,
> Mrs H Customer Care




Thanks so much for the info!!


----------



## jellybebe

Jayne1 said:


> Holts Bloor has Etoile and Jonathan+Olivia and TNT carry both lines.
> 
> Not sure about the pinkish ones, but the Itzel print pants are $395.00 That's probably a bit more than what it would cost in the States.
> 
> However, if I have a choice, I still prefer shopping on-line.  My favouite things and best buys always come from on-line.



Thanks Jayne! I was planning to hit up both this weekend! I love shopping online but TNT is just amazing. It reminds me of Shopbop but in brick & mortar form.


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> which one is the rio?? i googled it...the tie dye red one came up...was that pair you were talking about??


It is the similar style as the embroidered jeans but having threads all over...


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> It is the similar style as the embroidered jeans but having threads all over...


 
ah...got it. would love to see some mod shots of that jeans. i am done for the season...
btw...i think *chicjeans* was saying zara had a lot of pieces very marant-ish...it's so true. have done some serious damage to my wallet..


----------



## tonkamama

tb-purselover said:


> These would look so hot on you!
> 
> Let's keep each other informed if you hear of anything! PM me, and I'll do the same, if our SA's contact us. You are looking for a sz 38?


*Yes tb *~ I better stay with size 38 esp embroidered jeans don't have much forgiving room.


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> Yes tb ~ I better stay with size 38 esp embroidered jeans don't have much forgiving room.



oh *tonka* - would love to see you wearing them....can't wait...


----------



## deango

January Jones in Isabel Marant Fall 2012


----------



## mercer

juneping said:


> i wore the snake jeans yesterday...



I love this picture! So, so, so pretty.


----------



## nycbagfiend

deango said:


> January Jones in Isabel Marant Fall 2012



ha--too funny--i was actually strolling up greenwich street when this photo was taken today!  i had no idea who it was (until the photogs started calling out her name) but i immediately recognized the IM!


----------



## juneping

mercer said:


> I love this picture! So, so, so pretty.



thank you *mercer*!!


----------



## chicjean

Jayne1 said:


> This is my new, boring (but functional) short Etoile trench.
> 
> I wish it were more promininat in the on-line stores' blogs, so I can see how they styled it, but no stores seemed to find it special enough to buy.
> 
> Interesting note... I'm happy to take a Large or a size 42 many times, and if something is over-sized, I take a Medium and can easily size down... but this coat is a 36!! The 38 and 40 were too huge.  The 36 is still plenty big and roomy.



Great purchase!!! Would love to see how this looks on.




juneping said:


> ah...got it. would love to see some mod shots of that jeans. i am done for the season...
> btw...i think *chicjeans* was saying zara had a lot of pieces very marant-ish...it's so true. have done some serious damage to my wallet..



It was me. I have only bought one thing from Zara this season so far... but it is nice to know that there are some copycats out there that won't break the bank! Actually for spring so far, I've only bought a Zara top, a leather dress, and then these IM jeans... 


I keep going back and forth between the Itzel and the Papito/Rio jeans... but then I pulled the trigger on something totally different today that I know I'll actually wear a ton. Just like *Jayne1*, I went for something totally basic, the Zillah jeans, but I know that I'll wear them TONS. Hopefully they'll be here soon- and hopefully Mrs H doesn't give me a hard time


----------



## ahpeste

juneping said:
			
		

> i wore the snake jeans yesterday...



You look fantastic!


----------



## juneping

chicjean said:


> Great purchase!!! Would love to see how this looks on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was me. I have only bought one thing from Zara this season so far... but it is nice to know that there are some copycats out there that won't break the bank! Actually for spring so far, I've only bought a Zara top, a leather dress, and then these IM jeans...
> 
> 
> I keep going back and forth between the Itzel and the Papito/Rio jeans... but then I pulled the trigger on something totally different today that I know I'll actually wear a ton. Just like *Jayne1*, I went for something totally basic, the Zillah jeans, but I know that I'll wear them TONS. Hopefully they'll be here soon- and hopefully Mrs H doesn't give me a hard time



oh..i just received them today. got the size 38 and fit perfectly. thank god!! the fit is very flattering...more so than the itzel b/c inseam is only 29 instead of 34...who got that kind of long legs for 34 inseam..??!!
bought a few things from zara...got a couple pairs of platform sandals and they were surprisingly comfy...was going to keep one pair only and now i might keep both....i am really done for spring/summer....



ahpeste said:


> You look fantastic!



thank you ahpeste!!


----------



## missypiiig

ladies!!!!

Congrats on me!!!

Just ordered last pair of ISABEL MARANT Bobby Size 39 !!

Hope works well !!!

I'm 5'8, hope the hidden wedge is not too high for me!!!


----------



## zzhoneybee

nycbagfiend said:


> ha--too funny--i was actually strolling up greenwich street when this photo was taken today!  i had no idea who it was (until the photogs started calling out her name) but i immediately recognized the IM!



Haha!! too funny.


----------



## tb-purselover

Jayne1 said:


> This is my new, boring (but functional) short Etoile trench.



This is a great trench! It will go with anything and you will be able to wear it all year around. It is timeless! I would love to see some modeling pics .


----------



## tonkamama

chicjean said:


> Great purchase!!! Would love to see how this looks on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was me. I have only bought one thing from Zara this season so far... but it is nice to know that there are some copycats out there that won't break the bank! Actually for spring so far, I've only bought a Zara top, a leather dress, and then these IM jeans...
> 
> 
> I keep going back and forth between the Itzel and the Papito/Rio jeans... but then I pulled the trigger on something totally different today that I know I'll actually wear a ton. Just like *Jayne1*, *I went for something totally basic, the Zillah jeans, but I know that I'll wear them TONS*. Hopefully they'll be here soon- and hopefully Mrs H doesn't give me a hard time


*chicjean ~* I am also thinking of the Zillah jeans which is totally the style I am going after ...  but since I already have the black Kaelig patchwork jeans...  I need to think twice before pulling the trigger.  

Can't wait to see your mod picture!!!


----------



## angelastoel

kml2887 said:


> Your IM outfits are always so fabulous! I love both jackets. Hoping I can one day track down a Vally jacket, it looks so versatile. Are your Dickers khaki or...? The color looks great with dark denim.
> 
> 
> 
> Those look so flattering! I saw your other post saying they were a bit small but NO WAY! They look like a perfect fit.  Is the fabric comfy?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for all the up close pictures, *Jayne1*.  Even though everytime I see that tie dye jacket, I die a little inside.  It is truly a piece of art, the details are amazing.  Has anyone here bought this jacket yet? Someone, please? Don't make me have to do it...



Thank you so much! They are the Taupe ones from august 2011


----------



## juneping

did you guys know the itzel tie dye jeans and snake jeans are up on NAP US now? the tie dye one was sold out on the int'l site already.
it's actually cheaper to get on NAP int'l site...


----------



## nycbagfiend

juneping said:


> did you guys know the itzel tie dye jeans and snake jeans are up on NAP US now? the tie dye one was sold out on the int'l site already.
> it's actually cheaper to get on NAP int'l site...



i was just coming on here to say the same thing!  ordered the itzel snake in a size 38 from the US site...i actually am excited about the 34" inseam--i need that to do the rolled up look!

contemplated the tie dye too, but i think i prefer the blue over red.

interesting about the price differential--i didn't think i could order from the international site though?


----------



## jellylicious

I can't believe the 36s are gone too. Bumming right now since I really wanted these.


----------



## nycbagfiend

expanding upon the international ordering for a moment...

has anyone in the US ordered from the NAP international site?  if i'm reading correctly, the price you check out with is the price you pay, no extra duties etc??  or will there be more charges then the final price paid?

also, if i need to return/exchange, is it still free for international customers?  will incur any extra charges for returning outside of the UK/EU?

thanks for the advice!


----------



## chicjean

juneping said:


> oh..i just received them today. got the size 38 and fit perfectly. thank god!! the fit is very flattering...more so than the itzel b/c inseam is only 29 instead of 34...who got that kind of long legs for 34 inseam..??!!
> bought a few things from zara...got a couple pairs of platform sandals and they were surprisingly comfy...was going to keep one pair only and now i might keep both....i am really done for spring/summer....



Can't wait to see everything! Please most more mods!! Which sandals did you get?? Also, thanks for the heads up about NAP! I'm actually glad I ordered my Zillah's from Mrs H, because they were over $100 less 




missypiiig said:


> ladies!!!!
> 
> Congrats on me!!!
> 
> Just ordered last pair of ISABEL MARANT Bobby Size 39 !!
> 
> Hope works well !!!
> 
> I'm 5'8, hope the hidden wedge is not too high for me!!!



Congrats! Can't wait to see them!





tonkamama said:


> *chicjean ~* I am also thinking of the Zillah jeans which is totally the style I am going after ...  but since I already have the black Kaelig patchwork jeans...  I need to think twice before pulling the trigger.
> 
> Can't wait to see your mod picture!!!



*tonka*, in case you're wondering, I think that the runway photo NAP posted on the page for Zillah's is actually a different style. If you look at the model and then the runway photo, the runway jeans are slouchier. I emailed Creatures of Comfort to see if they were getting the Zillah's in before I ordered from Mrs H so I could try them on in person, and the SA wrote back this: 
_
It looks like we only ordered the Ziane jeans from that group.
I think they are a looser fit than the Zillah jeans. Our next shipment
should arrive in about 2 weeks and have lots of the runway looks.
Tons of amazing trousers and jeans are coming._

It sounds like the Ziane jeans will have that slouchier look you're going after- HTH!


----------



## jellylicious

chicjean said:


> Can't wait to see everything! Please most more mods!! Which sandals did you get?? Also, thanks for the heads up about NAP! I'm actually glad I ordered my Zillah's from Mrs H, because they were over $100 less
> 
> *tonka*, in case you're wondering, I think that the runway photo NAP posted on the page for Zillah's is actually a different style. If you look at the model and then the runway photo, the runway jeans are slouchier. I emailed Creatures of Comfort to see if they were getting the Zillah's in before I ordered from Mrs H so I could try them on in person, and the SA wrote back this:
> _
> It looks like we only ordered the Ziane jeans from that group.
> I think they are a looser fit than the Zillah jeans. Our next shipment
> should arrive in about 2 weeks and have lots of the runway looks.
> Tons of amazing trousers and jeans are coming._
> 
> It sounds like the Ziane jeans will have that slouchier look you're going after- HTH!



Can't wait to see your jeans on you! And thanks for the update-cause i was wondering the same thing, the jeans on the model looks really slouchy.


----------



## juneping

nycbagfiend said:


> expanding upon the international ordering for a moment...
> 
> has anyone in the US ordered from the NAP international site?  if i'm reading correctly, the price you check out with is the price you pay, no extra duties etc??  or will there be more charges then the final price paid?
> 
> also, if i need to return/exchange, is it still free for international customers?  will incur any extra charges for returning outside of the UK/EU?
> 
> thanks for the advice!



you'll have to create another account under the int'l site. i use the HK site instead of the UK site...you'll pay duty which is included in the payment. but if you decided to return you won't get the duty+shipping back. that's the downside of ordering from int'l site. but if it works out..save a lot of $$


----------



## juneping

chicjean said:


> Can't wait to see everything! Please most more mods!! Which sandals did you get?? Also, thanks for the heads up about NAP! I'm actually glad I ordered my Zillah's from Mrs H, because they were over $100 less
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! Can't wait to see them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *tonka*, in case you're wondering, I think that the runway photo NAP posted on the page for Zillah's is actually a different style. If you look at the model and then the runway photo, the runway jeans are slouchier. I emailed Creatures of Comfort to see if they were getting the Zillah's in before I ordered from Mrs H so I could try them on in person, and the SA wrote back this:
> _
> It looks like we only ordered the Ziane jeans from that group.
> I think they are a looser fit than the Zillah jeans. Our next shipment
> should arrive in about 2 weeks and have lots of the runway looks.
> Tons of amazing trousers and jeans are coming._
> 
> It sounds like the Ziane jeans will have that slouchier look you're going after- HTH!



yes...the one on the model was a different cut. i actually talked to an ebayer and she comfirmed that there're two style of this jeans. she's from aussie and very very nice. she's the one told me they're on int'l site and worked out cheaper from int'l site than the US site. sometimes there're some very nice ppl on ebay. 
wow over $100 less? that's great!! i think i save about 100 after tax. if pretax....i saved about 60-70 bucks.

there are the two zara sandals i got...comfy b/c of the thick heels. and worked  so well with the trash (zilah) jeans....


----------



## chicjean

juneping said:


> yes...the one on the model was a different cut. i actually talked to an ebayer and she comfirmed that there're two style of this jeans. she's from aussie and very very nice. she's the one told me they're on int'l site and worked out cheaper from int'l site than the US site. sometimes there're some very nice ppl on ebay.
> wow over $100 less? that's great!! i think i save about 100 after tax. if pretax....i saved about 60-70 bucks.
> 
> there are the two zara sandals i got...comfy b/c of the thick heels. and worked  so well with the trash (zilah) jeans....
> static.zara.net/photos//2012/V/1/1/p/1372/101/097/1372101097_1_1_4.jpg?timestamp=1330937711533static.zara.net/photos//2012/V/1/1/p/2309/101/105/2309101105_1_1_4.jpg?timestamp=1330418916571



Love both of these!!

And I totally didn't know that the trash jeans were the same as the Zillah- obviously I wasn't paying attention


----------



## juneping

chicjean said:


> Love both of these!!
> 
> And I totally didn't know that the trash jeans were the same as the Zillah- obviously I wasn't paying attention



oh sorry...actually the lady from ebay used the term trash and i just used it.......


----------



## chicjean

juneping said:


> oh sorry...actually the lady from ebay used the term trash and i just used it.......



Haha, no worries! I'm excited to get mine and can't wait to see how you rock them! Just a heads up, I'm _probably_ going to steal some styling ideas from you since you always rock IM so well!


----------



## juneping

chicjean said:


> Haha, no worries! I'm excited to get mine and can't wait to see how you rock them! Just a heads up, I'm _probably_ going to steal some styling ideas from you since you always rock IM so well!



oh...that's such a compliment...


----------



## nycbagfiend

juneping said:


> you'll have to create another account under the int'l site. i use the HK site instead of the UK site...you'll pay duty which is included in the payment. but if you decided to return you won't get the duty+shipping back. that's the downside of ordering from int'l site. but if it works out..save a lot of $$



thanks, juneping!

since returns are free at NAP, i'll figure out my correct size thru my US order, but will make my final order from the international...it's a decent enough savings and i can use the $$ saved towards other stuff! 

does it work similarly at matches?  i really like your color way iztels best and thought i might order from there instead (once i figure out my size)...i think you mentioned you didn't incur any extra duties/charges from DHL, but is that usually the norm?  the total price including shipping to US is a lot cheaper then US NAP as well, but only if you don't get an extra bill from DHL!

thanks again for the explanations--i'm an international orderer newbie!


----------



## juneping

nycbagfiend said:


> thanks, juneping!
> 
> since returns are free at NAP, i'll figure out my correct size thru my US order, but will make my final order from the international...it's a decent enough savings and i can use the $$ saved towards other stuff!
> 
> does it work similarly at matches?  i really like your color way iztels best and thought i might order from there instead (once i figure out my size)...i think you mentioned you didn't incur any extra duties/charges from DHL, but is that usually the norm?  the total price including shipping to US is a lot cheaper then US NAP as well, but only if you don't get an extra bill from DHL!
> 
> thanks again for the explanations--i'm an international orderer newbie!



from matches...you'll need to pay duty separately to DHL when they send you the bill. i am still waiting for the bill from DHL. i ordered twice and paid twice. it's just something i am prepared to pay. cotton is 16.6%.
i prefer NAP b/c i don't want any surprise.
for some other states...they didn't need to pay duty. but NY gets hit most of the time. if i were you i'd stick to NAP. but sometimes matches has some nice stuff that NAP didn't carry. like the itzel jeans...i prefer the greenish colorway better. very unusual....


----------



## chicjean

The Bishop and Bony skirts just popped up on the US Outnet if anyone is interested!


----------



## nycbagfiend

juneping said:


> from matches...you'll need to pay duty separately to DHL when they send you the bill. i am still waiting for the bill from DHL. i ordered twice and paid twice. it's just something i am prepared to pay. cotton is 16.6%.
> i prefer NAP b/c i don't want any surprise.
> for some other states...they didn't need to pay duty. but NY gets hit most of the time. if i were you i'd stick to NAP. but sometimes matches has some nice stuff that NAP didn't carry. like the itzel jeans...i prefer the greenish colorway better. very unusual....



you rock, juneping!  thanks for all the info!  so just to sum up and make sure i'm understanding correctly, matches=DHL duties on top of total price charged upon checkout; NAP international=final price charged at checkout is final price paid entirely?

i guess i'll wait for the NAP US pair to arrive and make my decision going forward from there.  i really like your green color so if the jeans fit well and look good, worth the extra $ to get the color i truly want!


----------



## nycbagfiend

chicjean said:


> The Bishop and Bony skirts just popped up on the US Outnet if anyone is interested!



that's my return!  i had ordered both of those on a pop back a couple of weeks ago but ended up returning last week...they're both very pretty (i esp liked the color of the bony) but just a tad too short for this 5'8" mom that is often bending down!


----------



## chicjean

nycbagfiend said:


> that's my return!  i had ordered both of those on a pop back a couple of weeks ago but ended up returning last week...they're both very pretty (i esp liked the color of the bony) but just a tad too short for this 5'8" mom that is often bending down!



Haha, that's awesome! I'm with you about short skirts. I'm not a mom, but I'm 5'9" and short skirts just freak me out. I'm paranoid about flashing something accidentally- but I love love love these! Hopefully someone from this thread scoops them up!


----------



## juneping

nycbagfiend said:


> you rock, juneping!  thanks for all the info!  so just to sum up and make sure i'm understanding correctly, matches=DHL duties on top of total price charged upon checkout; NAP international=final price charged at checkout is final price paid entirely?
> 
> i guess i'll wait for the NAP US pair to arrive and make my decision going forward from there.  i really like your green color so if the jeans fit well and look good, worth the extra $ to get the color i truly want!



you understood me correctly.
not sure why the stuff just gone so quick on NAP and matches were on a normal pace.


----------



## nycbagfiend

chicjean said:


> Haha, that's awesome! I'm with you about short skirts. I'm not a mom, but I'm 5'9" and short skirts just freak me out. I'm paranoid about flashing something accidentally- but I love love love these! Hopefully someone from this thread scoops them up!



i agree on both points!  hope someone here grabs them...and hope IM considers adding on a couple more inches to her minis!  i'm not particularly modest by any means, but her minis are super short!


----------



## chicjean

nycbagfiend said:


> i agree on both points!  hope someone here grabs them...and hope IM considers adding on a couple more inches to her minis!  i'm not particularly modest by any means, but her minis are super short!



Agreed!


----------



## Jaded81

Can people in Asia purchase items from the US NAP and OUTNET site!

TIA!


----------



## juneping

Jaded81 said:


> Can people in Asia purchase items from the US NAP and OUTNET site!
> 
> TIA!



yes

Shipping Methods and costs                  We deliver to 170 countries around the world and offer the following shipping options:
                                              Destination                 Service                 Cost                 Delivery Time                                            United States             UPS Ground             $4.95             3-5 working days                                       United States             UPS Express             $11.95             1-2 working days*                                       Canada             DHL Express             $24.95 + tax             1-2 working days                                      * International             DHL Express             $39.95 + tax             3-5 working days*


----------



## tonkamama

chicjean said:


> *tonka*, in case you're wondering, I think that the runway photo NAP posted on the page for Zillah's is actually a different style. If you look at the model and then the runway photo, the runway jeans are slouchier. I emailed Creatures of Comfort to see if they were getting the Zillah's in before I ordered from Mrs H so I could try them on in person, and the SA wrote back this:
> _
> It looks like we only ordered the Ziane jeans from that group.
> I think they are a looser fit than the Zillah jeans. Our next shipment
> should arrive in about 2 weeks and have lots of the runway looks.
> Tons of amazing trousers and jeans are coming._
> 
> It sounds like the Ziane jeans will have that slouchier look you're going after- HTH!


*chicjean ~* thank you for the clarification...  some how NAP used the photo for the *Zillah jeans *so NAP is misleading then... but I just wonder as I am in between sizes so if I size it up will give me that effect but not too "slouchy" (here I am using my imagination...) b/c I really love the look of my Kaelig patchwork which I sized it up and have it altered at the waist.....

I will be ordering both sizes and see...  

Please post pic ...  can't wait to see them on you!!


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> yes...the one on the model was a different cut. i actually talked to an ebayer and she comfirmed that there're two style of this jeans. she's from aussie and very very nice. she's the one told me they're on int'l site and worked out cheaper from int'l site than the US site. sometimes there're some very nice ppl on ebay.
> wow over $100 less? that's great!! i think i save about 100 after tax. if pretax....i saved about 60-70 bucks.
> 
> there are the two zara sandals i got...comfy b/c of the thick heels. and worked  so well with the trash (zilah) jeans....
> static.zara.net/photos//2012/V/1/1/p/1372/101/097/1372101097_1_1_4.jpg?timestamp=1330937711533static.zara.net/photos//2012/V/1/1/p/2309/101/105/2309101105_1_1_4.jpg?timestamp=1330418916571


Love those shoes I want to give them a try when I visit the store again!!  Did you get the trash  pants yet?  Please post mod ...


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> Love those shoes I want to give them a try when I visit the store again!!  Did you get the trash  pants yet?  Please post mod ...



got them last night and tried them on...perfect fit. actually i paired them with both pairs of shoes....the beige one worked so well with everything. i want to take some photos tomorrow...hopefully i can post something this weekend.


----------



## Jayne1

jellybebe said:


> Thanks Jayne! I was planning to hit up both this weekend! I love shopping online but TNT is just amazing. It reminds me of Shopbop but in brick & mortar form.


For me, the only problem is no money back, only store credit if you decide you made a mistake.

What I find is, I sit on the store credit forever... or worse, I spend it soon so that my money isn't sitting in their bank.  But often I buy things just to use up a credit... so I have to be really, really carful when shopping there.


----------



## Jayne1

tb-purselover said:


> This is a great trench! It will go with anything and you will be able to wear it all year around. It is timeless! I would love to see some modeling pics .


It's linen and some cotton.... where I live, it will only be good for spring and late summer. In the Fall, I can't wait to get into my tweeds.


----------



## Jayne1

tonkamama said:


> *chicjean ~* I am also thinking of the Zillah jeans which is totally the style I am going after ...  but since I already have the black Kaelig patchwork jeans...  I need to think twice before pulling the trigger.
> 
> Can't wait to see your mod picture!!!


I would think these pants would be the very first thing to sell out. They're so practical, but with that edge everyone wants.


----------



## Jayne1

juneping said:


> you'll have to create another account under the int'l site. i use the HK site instead of the UK site...you'll pay duty which is included in the payment. but if you decided to return you won't get the duty+shipping back. that's the downside of ordering from int'l site. but if it works out..save a lot of $$


Can you use the same name and same email address, or will the site try to tell you that you already have an account with that email address registered at NAP?


----------



## soholaleni

http://www.logomania.nl/default.aspx

I found this lovely blog that features quite a bit of IM pieces. Thought you all might be interested!


----------



## Jayne1

juneping said:


> you understood me correctly.
> *not sure why the stuff just gone so quick on NAP *and matches were on a normal pace.


I'd love to know how many pieces NAP stocks.  Probably only a few of each, it seems.


----------



## Jayne1

soholaleni said:


> http://www.logomania.nl/default.aspx
> 
> I found this lovely blog that features quite a bit of IM pieces. Thought you all might be interested!


She is fabulous!!  (I love her hooded eyes too. Very beautiful, almost mesmerizing.)


----------



## tb-purselover

Jayne1 said:


> It's linen and some cotton.... where I live, it will only be good for spring and late summer. In the Fall, I can't wait to get into my tweeds.



:shame:Can you tell you were talking to a Californian? 

I just purchased a Linen/cotton blend jacket and it probably can worn all year around with layers here in CA heehee.


----------



## Jayne1

tb-purselover said:


> :shame:Can you tell you were talking to a Californian?
> 
> I just purchased a Linen/cotton blend jacket and it probably can worn all year around with layers here in CA heehee.


----------



## citrus

Hi ladies 
Well IM was getting so in demand I gave up on it until I got a text from local boutique that there shipment was coming in, I'm in Australia so usually NAP is my only choice.

Rushed there on Thursday to find the girls unpacking what was only a handful of styles. The green based snake cords were lovely but the lady in the next change room had the one and only pair in my size  Tried the Mara top in 38 which was the smallest they had but may grab the 36 on NAP.

Do any of you have the yellow base snake cords? I'm torn because I much prefer the green but am also wondering if they are they to much of a limited piece? Really would love to have seen some great jackets.  Ladies you all look so good in your IM lurking here has brought me back.


----------



## juneping

Jayne1 said:


> Can you use the same name and same email address, or will the site try to tell you that you already have an account with that email address registered at NAP?



you can use the same login email and such...different site handles info individually...


----------



## Jayne1

Does anyone know why *Farfetch* has some IM, then takes it down and "no results found" and then has some again and then not?  They don't have Etoile either.


----------



## juneping

citrus said:


> Hi ladies
> Well IM was getting so in demand I gave up on it until I got a text from local boutique that there shipment was coming in, I'm in Australia so usually NAP is my only choice.
> 
> Rushed there on Thursday to find the girls unpacking what was only a handful of styles. The green based snake cords were lovely but the lady in the next change room had the one and only pair in my size  Tried the Mara top in 38 which was the smallest they had but may grab the 36 on NAP.
> 
> Do any of you have the yellow base snake cords? I'm torn because I much prefer the green but am also wondering if they are they to much of a limited piece? Really would love to have seen some great jackets.  Ladies you all look so good in your IM lurking here has brought me back.



there's an online store called the new guard in australia...i bought my mony from there with 30% off...try it.


----------



## citrus

juneping said:


> there's an online store called the new guard in australia...i bought my mony from there with 30% off...try it.



Woah I had no idea this site existed - thank you thank you juneping


----------



## juneping

citrus said:


> Woah I had no idea this site existed - thank you thank you juneping



http://thenewguard.com.au/

here is the link....may be it's a new store. no wonder i could get a pair of mony with 30% off...


----------



## Jaded81

juneping said:
			
		

> yes
> 
> Shipping Methods and costs                  We deliver to 170 countries around the world and offer the following shipping options:
> Destination                 Service                 Cost                 Delivery Time                                            United States             UPS Ground             $4.95             3-5 working days                                       United States             UPS Express             $11.95             1-2 working days*                                       Canada             DHL Express             $24.95 + tax             1-2 working days                                       International             DHL Express             $39.95 + tax             3-5 working days



Thanks! I always assumed you couldn't!


----------



## am2022

Ladies nude Lemmon dress on yoox.com. Same as what I have
?$400 which is a good price!!!


----------



## nycbagfiend

amacasa said:


> Ladies nude Lemmon dress on yoox.com. Same as what I have
> ?$400 which is a good price!!!



i saw that earlier too, amacasa....ruminated for a while and decided to order it!
it's a size 3 and i'm usually a 1, but thought since it's such a stretchy material a larger size might not matter (plus might give me some extra length!)...figured you've got ~3 weeks to return at yoox, so no harm done if it doesn't fit!

i need a spring/summer cute dress for dinners out...maybe this will fit the bill?!


----------



## tb-purselover

nycbagfiend said:


> i saw that earlier too, amacasa....ruminated for a while and decided to order it!
> it's a size 3 and i'm usually a 1, but thought since it's such a stretchy material a larger size might not matter (plus might give me some extra length!)...figured you've got ~3 weeks to return at yoox, so no harm done if it doesn't fit!
> 
> i need a spring/summer cute dress for dinners out...maybe this will fit the bill?!



Awesome price!!! Let us know how it goes *nycbagfiend*! I think the dress runs very small/ short anyways. So it will be nice to have the extra length.


----------



## am2022

Oh you will so love it!!!
Yes very stretchy material so I think size 3 will
Be perfect plus you can cinch the waist if needed!!
Do show us mod pics !!!

QUOTE=nycbagfiend;21404991]i saw that earlier too, amacasa....ruminated for a while and decided to order it!
it's a size 3 and i'm usually a 1, but thought since it's such a stretchy material a larger size might not matter (plus might give me some extra length!)...figured you've got ~3 weeks to return at yoox, so no harm done if it doesn't fit!

i need a spring/summer cute dress for dinners out...maybe this will fit the bill?![/QUOTE]


----------



## nycbagfiend

tb-purselover said:


> Awesome price!!! Let us know how it goes *nycbagfiend*! I think the dress runs very small/ short anyways. So it will be nice to have the extra length.





amacasa said:


> Oh you will so love it!!!
> Yes very stretchy material so I think size 3 will
> Be perfect plus you can cinch the waist if needed!!
> Do show us mod pics !!!
> 
> thanks for tips, ladies!
> i will definitely do a mod pic when it arrives..and if it arrives--i actually had an item cancellation on yoox this week!  thought they are pretty good about keeping their inventory up to date but i guess one slipped through!
> 
> on a separate note, on a whim, i ordered the rivera scarf in black on NAP this am when i noticed a pop back!  all the lovely mod pics of the ladies in their rivera scarves totally convinced me i need one in my life!


----------



## juneping

as promised, i am posting some mod pix of the zilah (trash) jeans with my zara shoes....


----------



## tb-purselover

juneping said:


> as promised, i am posting some mod pix of the zilah (trash) jeans with my zara shoes.



Very nice!! I'm so confused and havem't followed this thread closely. Is the Zilah the skinny or boyfriend cut? TIA!

I love your new sandals. Especially the ones on the right!


----------



## juneping

tb-purselover said:
			
		

> Very nice!! I'm so confused and havem't followed this thread closely. Is the Zilah the skinny or boyfriend cut? TIA!
> 
> I love your new sandals. Especially the ones on the right!



Thanks tb!! It's the skinny cut....can't do bf...too baggy for my liking...


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> as promised, i am posting some mod pix of the zilah (trash) jeans with my zara shoes....


Juneping ~ this is exactly how I want to look.... You said this the skinny version, what size is it?


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> Thanks tb!! It's the skinny cut....can't do bf...too baggy for my liking...


I don't want to do baggy pants either....I just prefer a little loose cut/fit.  I have both Itzel & Zilah coming soon..


----------



## jellylicious

juneping said:


> as promised, i am posting some mod pix of the zilah (trash) jeans with my zara shoes....]



Oh wow-perfect fit on you. I saw the trash jeans today IRL and they are super hot. I like the right pair of the Zara shoes too. Sexy...with a capital "S"! I have too many black pants/jeans...so will let this one go unless it appears on sale. 



tonkamama said:


> I don't want to do baggy pants either....I just prefer a little loose cut/fit.  I have both Itzel & Zilah coming soon..


Can't wait for you to get them in and mod pixs please!  I think you made a great choice going with the skinnier cut.

Went into Barney's and saw the ipa jeans.   I love the crop cut and the fit. Here's my mod pix-excuse my bare feet. I also got the long sleeve black net tee (i don't know what it's called.) and slapped a black cardi over it. Just love the combo.


----------



## Chanel 0407

I love this outfit on you.  I want to try to find that net top.  Could you tell me how much it was?



jellylicious said:


> Oh wow-perfect fit on you. I saw the trash jeans today IRL and they are super hot. I like the right pair of the Zara shoes too. Sexy...with a capital "S"! I have too many black pants/jeans...so will let this one go unless it appears on sale.
> 
> 
> Can't wait for you to get them in and mod pixs please!  I think you made a great choice going with the skinnier cut.
> 
> Went into Barney's and saw the ipa jeans.  I love the crop cut and the fit. Here's my mod pix-excuse my bare feet. I also got the long sleeve black net tee (i don't know what it's called.) and slapped a black cardi over it. Just love the combo.


----------



## jellylicious

I also forgot to mention that i decided to let go the dilip skirt (sz0)-so it'll be showing back up on the outnet if anyone's interested.


----------



## jellylicious

Chanel 0407 said:


> I love this outfit on you.  I want to try to find that net top.  Could you tell me how much it was?



*Thank you Chanel!* The top is surprisingly affordable, i paid $183. It flew right out this other store-they had it in green, red and black and there were none left when i went to pick up. TG i had it on hold.


----------



## Chanel 0407

Oh wow.  Too bad I missed it, but congrats.  If you see one anywhere please PM me.




jellylicious said:


> *Thank you Chanel!* The top is surprisingly affordable, i paid $183. It flew right out the store-they had it in green, red and black and there were none left when i went to pick up. TG i had it on hold.


----------



## tonkamama

jellylicious said:


> Oh wow-perfect fit on you. I saw the trash jeans today IRL and they are super hot. I like the right pair of the Zara shoes too. Sexy...with a capital "S"! I have too many black pants/jeans...so will let this one go unless it appears on sale.
> 
> 
> Can't wait for you to get them in and mod pixs please!  I think you made a great choice going with the skinnier cut.
> 
> Went into Barney's and saw the ipa jeans.   I love the crop cut and the fit. Here's my mod pix-excuse my bare feet. I also got the long sleeve black net tee (i don't know what it's called.) and slapped a black cardi over it. Just love the combo.


*Jelly ~* love this combo!!  Good that you called ahead on the top ...  raining this weekend and next weekend in SF...  so I need to postpone my trip to BNY...  I know I missed it (the top)!! ush: 

Love the cropped jeans.... *You and tb are wearing the pants so chic*...  I was only budged to get one pants this season but I did in fact got two...so I need to wait ...


----------



## Chanel 0407

Hi Jelly, do you have the style number of that top?  I call BNY and they don't know what I'm talking about. 



jellylicious said:


> *Thank you Chanel!* The top is surprisingly affordable, i paid $183. It flew right out this other store-they had it in green, red and black and there were none left when i went to pick up. TG i had it on hold.


----------



## jellylicious

Chanel 0407 said:


> Oh wow.  Too bad I missed it, but congrats.  If you see one anywhere please PM me.





tonkamama said:


> *Jelly ~* love this combo!!  Good that you called ahead on the top ...  raining this weekend and next weekend in SF...  so I need to postpone my trip to BNY...  I know I missed it (the top)!! ush:
> 
> Love the cropped jeans.... *You and tb are wearing the pants so chic*...  I was only budged to get one pants this season but I did in fact got two...so I need to wait ...



Chanel: esparto has the tank version in red and blue. 

*Thanks tonka!* I got the net top at this other store that carries IM in Boston-Alain Bilzerian. I'm budgeting 1 pair too and decided that the tie dye works better with me in terms of wear age.  Hope it stops raining soon-it's suppose to do the same here tomorrow!


----------



## jellylicious

Chanel 0407 said:


> Hi Jelly, do you have the style number of that top?  I call BNY and they don't know what I'm talking about.



Sorry i was confusing-i got it at a different store. Maybe you can call my SA, Maty and see if they will get more in. Here's the info-

Alan Bilzerian
(617) 536 1001


----------



## Chanel 0407

Thanks.  I will give Maty a call.



jellylicious said:


> Sorry i was confusing-i got it at a different store. Maybe you can call my SA, Maty and see if they will get more in. Here's the info-
> 
> Alan Bilzerian
> (617) 536 1001


----------



## tb-purselover

Ooooh AWESOME Jellylicious!! I love it. The tye-dye cropped pants look amazing on you! I love the netted long sleeve top too. Now I want one, dang it . It wasn't on my "buy list" so I have to resist. Black would be perfect too, ugh. I must resist.

Congrats on the purchases!!!



jellylicious said:


> Oh wow-perfect fit on you. I saw the trash jeans today IRL and they are super hot. I like the right pair of the Zara shoes too. Sexy...with a capital "S"! I have too many black pants/jeans...so will let this one go unless it appears on sale.
> 
> 
> Can't wait for you to get them in and mod pixs please!  I think you made a great choice going with the skinnier cut.
> 
> Went into Barney's and saw the ipa jeans.   I love the crop cut and the fit. Here's my mod pix-excuse my bare feet. I also got the long sleeve black net tee (i don't know what it's called.) and slapped a black cardi over it. Just love the combo.


----------



## tb-purselover

tonkamama said:


> I have both Itzel & Zilah coming soon..



Yay! I can't wait to see them on you. Please post pics when the arrive. You are going to rock them!


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> Juneping ~ this is exactly how I want to look.... You said this the skinny version, what size is it?


it's FR38



tonkamama said:


> I don't want to do baggy pants either....I just prefer a little loose cut/fit.  I have both Itzel & Zilah coming soon..


i thought they are skinny to me...do they look loose fit to you??
congrats on getting two jeans...pls post some mod pix...



jellylicious said:


> Oh wow-perfect fit on you. I saw the trash jeans today IRL and they are super hot. I like the right pair of the Zara shoes too. Sexy...with a capital "S"! I have too many black pants/jeans...so will let this one go unless it appears on sale.
> 
> 
> Can't wait for you to get them in and mod pixs please!  I think you made a great choice going with the skinnier cut.
> 
> Went into Barney's and saw the ipa jeans.   I love the crop cut and the fit. Here's my mod pix-excuse my bare feet. I also got the long sleeve black net tee (i don't know what it's called.) and slapped a black cardi over it. Just love the combo.



thanks *jelly*!! love your outfit...both are great pieces!!


----------



## tonkamama

*tb & Jelly ~* Thank you ... For sure I will  ...  I have them sent by express so hopefully I can get them sooner...  



tb-purselover said:


> Yay! I can't wait to see them on you. Please post pics when the arrive. You are going to rock them!


----------



## tonkamama

*Juneping ~* I am sorry I must have confused you and other ladies here ...  :shame:  The Zillah 38 indeed are skinny on the legs but I can see they fit you perfectly not as tight as Itzel 36.  Both pants look amazing on you and showing off your long and lean legs!!  
*
*



juneping said:


> it's FR38
> 
> 
> i thought they are skinny to me...do they look loose fit to you??
> congrats on getting two jeans...pls post some mod pix...


----------



## nycbagfiend

juneping said:


> as promised, i am posting some mod pix of the zilah (trash) jeans with my zara shoes....



these look great on you, juneping...the zara heels are the perfect endings!  i love the fit!


----------



## nycbagfiend

jellylicious said:


> Oh wow-perfect fit on you. I saw the trash jeans today IRL and they are super hot. I like the right pair of the Zara shoes too. Sexy...with a capital "S"! I have too many black pants/jeans...so will let this one go unless it appears on sale.
> 
> 
> Can't wait for you to get them in and mod pixs please!  I think you made a great choice going with the skinnier cut.
> 
> Went into Barney's and saw the ipa jeans.   I love the crop cut and the fit. Here's my mod pix-excuse my bare feet. I also got the long sleeve black net tee (i don't know what it's called.) and slapped a black cardi over it. Just love the combo.



love the outfit!!  the net top is great--might have to try and track that down!  i love the tie dye jeans but thinking they might be too cropped for me  
i've been avoiding the stores for fear of over shopping but might have to drag myself into BNY or IM and try them on!


----------



## angelastoel

love your pants Jellylicious, here my outfit from last saturday night with my flana jacket and Dana boots


----------



## Jayne1

angelastoel said:


> love your pants Jellylicious, here my outfit from last saturday night with my flana jacket and Dana boots


Stunning, as always!


----------



## jellylicious

tb-purselover said:


> Ooooh AWESOME Jellylicious!! I love it. The tye-dye cropped pants look amazing on you! I love the netted long sleeve top too. Now I want one, dang it . It wasn't on my "buy list" so I have to resist. Black would be perfect too, ugh. I must resist.
> 
> Congrats on the purchases!!!





juneping said:


> it's FR38
> i thought they are skinny to me...do they look loose fit to you??
> congrats on getting two jeans...pls post some mod pix...
> 
> thanks *jelly*!! love your outfit...both are great pieces!!





nycbagfiend said:


> love the outfit!!  the net top is great--might have to try and track that down!  i love the tie dye jeans but thinking they might be too cropped for me
> i've been avoiding the stores for fear of over shopping but might have to drag myself into BNY or IM and try them on!



*Thank you ladies!* and a shootout to TB-tie dye twin!


----------



## nycbagfiend

angelastoel said:


> love your pants Jellylicious, here my outfit from last saturday night with my flana jacket and Dana boots



gorgeous, angela!  sigh...i think the flana is my favorite IM jacket thus far...if only i could ever get my hands on one!


----------



## mercer

Jelly and Angela- fabulous!!!


----------



## chicjean

I love that this thread is moving again! Something for me to keep up with now that I'm home from the hospital (dislocated two of my ribs Friday- no fun!),



Jayne1 said:


> I would think these pants would be the very first thing to sell out. They're so practical, but with that edge everyone wants.



I totally agree- I CANNOT wait for mine. Wednesday cannot come soon enough. My boyfriend cringed a little when he found out how much I paid for a pair of black jeans, but we all know they'll last forever and IM cuts her pants AMAZING. 




nycbagfiend said:


> i saw that earlier too, amacasa....ruminated for a while and decided to order it!
> it's a size 3 and i'm usually a 1, but thought since it's such a stretchy material a larger size might not matter (plus might give me some extra length!)...figured you've got ~3 weeks to return at yoox, so no harm done if it doesn't fit!
> 
> i need a spring/summer cute dress for dinners out...maybe this will fit the bill?!



I spotted this- can't wait to see it on you! Glad a TPFer got it! 




juneping said:


> as promised, i am posting some mod pix of the zilah (trash) jeans with my zara shoes....



*juneping*, I love these!!! You look fantastic in them! Getting sooo excited for mine  And those Zara shoes, LOVE them!




tonkamama said:


> I don't want to do baggy pants either....I just prefer a little loose cut/fit.  I have both Itzel & Zilah coming soon..



Can't wait to see mods of both! You're going to rock them 




jellylicious said:


> Oh wow-perfect fit on you. I saw the trash jeans today IRL and they are super hot. I like the right pair of the Zara shoes too. Sexy...with a capital "S"! I have too many black pants/jeans...so will let this one go unless it appears on sale.
> 
> 
> Can't wait for you to get them in and mod pixs please!  I think you made a great choice going with the skinnier cut.
> 
> Went into Barney's and saw the ipa jeans.   I love the crop cut and the fit. Here's my mod pix-excuse my bare feet. I also got the long sleeve black net tee (i don't know what it's called.) and slapped a black cardi over it. Just love the combo.



 Love!


----------



## chicjean

angelastoel said:


> love your pants Jellylicious, here my outfit from last saturday night with my flana jacket and Dana boots



Amazing as always! Every time I see your Dana boots, I fall in love with them a little more! Sad I missed the boat on these!


----------



## jellylicious

angelastoel said:


> love your pants Jellylicious, here my outfit from last saturday night with my flana jacket and Dana boots


Another beautiful outfit! You must get tons of compliments.  They are beautiful pieces.



mercer said:


> Jelly and Angela- fabulous!!!





chicjean said:


> I love that this thread is moving again! Something for me to keep up with now that I'm home from the hospital (dislocated two of my ribs Friday- no fun!)



Thanks Mercer and Chicjean.-oh dear...that sounds painful. Get well soon dear!


----------



## jellycup

just wondering if anyone has the rea sandals?  what do you reckon?  are they comfy?  i'm loving the tan pair (and the inio one-shoulder dress omg...visualising spring/summer weddings wearing these...) but i know myself and if shoes are uncomfortable, no matter how pretty, i won't wear them.  what do you guys think?


----------



## tonkamama

chicjean said:


> I love that this thread is moving again! Something for me to keep up with now that I'm home from the hospital (dislocated two of my ribs Friday- no fun!),


*chicjean ~* oh no...  hospital is definitely not a fun place :true:!!  Glad you are back home now ...


----------



## tb-purselover

jellylicious said:


> *Thank you ladies!* and a shootout to TB-tie dye twin!


----------



## tb-purselover

Lovely, thanks for sharing.



angelastoel said:


> love your pants Jellylicious, here my outfit from last saturday night with my flana jacket and Dana boots


----------



## tb-purselover

Hey chicjean,

Oh gosh, that's horrible. I hope you are feeling better.



chicjean said:


> I love that this thread is moving again! Something for me to keep up with now that I'm home from the hospital (dislocated two of my ribs Friday- no fun!),


----------



## tb-purselover

jellycup said:


> just wondering if anyone has the rea sandals?  what do you reckon?  are they comfy?  i'm loving the tan pair (and the inio one-shoulder dress omg...visualising spring/summer weddings wearing these...) but i know myself and if shoes are uncomfortable, no matter how pretty, i won't wear them.  what do you guys think?


I have a friend in sales and is on her feet all day. She has a pair and swears they are super comfy for the heal height. But, I haven't tried them myself, so I can only tell you her thoughts. She was trying to get me to get a pair . I might head in to the city and try them out to see.


----------



## chicjean

Thanks all, definitely starting to feel better.  



jellycup said:


> just wondering if anyone has the rea sandals?  what do you reckon?  are they comfy?  i'm loving the tan pair (and the inio one-shoulder dress omg...visualising spring/summer weddings wearing these...) but i know myself and if shoes are uncomfortable, no matter how pretty, i won't wear them.  what do you guys think?



I was wondering this, too. Chances are I won't be able to wear heels for a while, but I was definitely intrigued that the heel height of these isn't sky high... The only thing that worries me is the strap around the toes- I could see it pinching. And I totally know what dress you're talking about- LOVE it!


----------



## saintgermain

angelastoel said:


> love your pants Jellylicious, here my outfit from last saturday night with my flana jacket and Dana boots



I love that jacket!


----------



## flower71

chicjean said:


> I love that this thread is moving again! Something for me to keep up with now that I'm home from the hospital (dislocated two of my ribs Friday- no fun!),
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you are feeling better, with a lot of IM coming your way
> I have come down with a flu like virus (most probably my DD infected me and not at work!) I still have to get out of bed to go to work but this is going to be hard...
> angela, love your pics, those Dana boots sure are awesome! thanks for sharing.
> june, I envy your figure, amazing pants all the way.
> jellycious, your outfit is something i could def wear, I tried the peach/salmon tie dye pants  on and loved them! Just bought a light pink pair of chinos though so I couldn't justify 2 pants in more or less the same colour. BUT those in black
> Sorry I haven't posted pics of me yet, will do so once I am better, promise


----------



## nycbagfiend

chicjean said:


> I love that this thread is moving again! Something for me to keep up with now that I'm home from the hospital (dislocated two of my ribs Friday- no fun!),
> 
> 
> yikes!  feel better, jean!  hospital visits are no fun....glad there's some IM on the way to cheer you up!


----------



## juneping

oh *chicjean* - what happened? i hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## Jayne1

tb-purselover said:


> I have a friend in sales and is on her feet all day. She has a pair and swears they are super comfy for the heal height. But, I haven't tried them myself, so I can only tell you her thoughts. She was trying to get me to get a pair . I might head in to the city and try them out to see.


How can they be comfortable?  There's nothing to hold your foot in, and no support.

I can see wearing them for a few hours a day but not for someone in sales... ?


----------



## nycbagfiend

Jayne1 said:


> How can they be comfortable?  There's nothing to hold your foot in, and no support.
> 
> I can see wearing them for a few hours a day but not for someone in sales... ?



i'm going w/jayne--while the heel looks manageable, the thin strap across your foot looks precarious and the sole seems pretty thin.  i can see wearing these out for dinner or a drink, but standing all day in them?  i couldn't do it!


----------



## chicjean

flower71 said:


> chicjean said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love that this thread is moving again! Something for me to keep up with now that I'm home from the hospital (dislocated two of my ribs Friday- no fun!),
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you are feeling better, with a lot of IM coming your way
> I have come down with a flu like virus (most probably my DD infected me and not at work!) I still have to get out of bed to go to work but this is going to be hard...
> angela, love your pics, those Dana boots sure are awesome! thanks for sharing.
> june, I envy your figure, amazing pants all the way.
> jellycious, your outfit is something i could def wear, I tried the peach/salmon tie dye pants  on and loved them! Just bought a light pink pair of chinos though so I couldn't justify 2 pants in more or less the same colour. BUT those in black
> Sorry I haven't posted pics of me yet, will do so once I am better, promise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel better! Can't wait to see mods of everything!
Click to expand...


----------



## chicjean

nycbagfiend said:


> chicjean said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love that this thread is moving again! Something for me to keep up with now that I'm home from the hospital (dislocated two of my ribs Friday- no fun!),
> 
> 
> yikes!  feel better, jean!  hospital visits are no fun....glad there's some IM on the way to cheer you up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> juneping said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh *chicjean* - what happened? i hope you have a speedy recovery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you both  It's complicated, but it's happened before, and will probably keep happening to me because of the shape of my spine. This time I was opening a heavy door and twisted too much and they just popped out. It stinks because every time it happens I have to go to the hospital to have them put back and there's nothing, it seems, that can be done to keep them in place.
Click to expand...


----------



## chicjean

*Jayne1* and *nycbagfiend* I'm with you both on the shoes! I love the way they look, but those little straps look painful.


----------



## jellylicious

chicjean said:


> *Jayne1* and *nycbagfiend* I'm with you both on the shoes! I love the way they look, but those little straps look painful.



Girls...i really hope not cause i pre-order the rio's. i'm still waiting for them to be shipped out. Hope to find out soon if they hurt.


----------



## chicjean

jellylicious said:


> Girls...i really hope not cause i pre-order the rio's. i'm still waiting for them to be shipped out. Hope to find out soon if they hurt.



You'll have to let us know! I love the look, but my feet are very picky.


----------



## tb-purselover

Jayne1 said:


> How can they be comfortable?  There's nothing to hold your foot in, and no support.
> 
> I can see wearing them for a few hours a day but not for someone in sales... ?



Well, she told me that she puts foot petals in them. She has very narrow feet and the foot petals help keep her foot stationed in the shoe and adds comfort. She says she can wear them while out on the floor.

I noticed that the sole of the shoe is different then on the runway. They are thinner and look less structured then the close-ups on the runway. The heel is also shorter too.


----------



## jellylicious

tb-purselover said:


> Well, she told me that she puts foot petals in them. She has very narrow feet and the foot petals help keep her foot stationed in the shoe and adds comfort.
> 
> I noticed that the sole of the shoe is different then on the runway. They are thinner and look less structured then the close-ups on the runway. The heel is also shorter too.



I use foot petals a lot on my high heels. They def help especially when there's no platform. The ones i ordered from espejto says 4". I hope to get the higher heel cause i prefer the look of it-i don't intend to stand on my feet all day with these on.


----------



## juneping

tb-purselover said:


> Well, she told me that she puts foot petals in them. She has very narrow feet and the foot petals help keep her foot stationed in the shoe and adds comfort. She says she can wear them while out on the floor.
> 
> I noticed that the sole of the shoe is different then on the runway. They are thinner and look less structured then the close-ups on the runway. *The heel is also shorter too*.



i noticed the heels are shorter....for some reason the one on runway looks better.


----------



## jellylicious

Check out Brooklyn Decker! I don't like the way she styles it at all. What injustice.


----------



## juneping

jellylicious said:


> Check out Brooklyn Decker! I don't like the way she styles it at all. What injustice.



i like the other lady wearing all black dress much better. what a pity....oh well i forgot not the same jacket. seriously...this one is hard to style...


----------



## Jayne1

nycbagfiend said:


> i'm going w/jayne--while the heel looks manageable, the thin strap across your foot looks precarious and the sole seems pretty thin.  i can see wearing these out for dinner or a drink, but standing all day in them?  i couldn't do it!





jellylicious said:


> Girls...i really hope not cause i pre-order the rio's. i'm still waiting for them to be shipped out. Hope to find out soon if they hurt.


I don't think they'll hurt necessarily, I think that if you're walking and you step on something uneven, your foot can twist, but your ankle is being held in tightly by all the ankle straps.

I see a foot/ankle injury in the future with those shoes.

That's not to say I don't find them sexy and gorgeous because I really do.  I _adore_ how they look on the runway and even on the models shown on the on-line shopping sites.


----------



## Jayne1

jellylicious said:


> Check out Brooklyn Decker! I don't like the way she styles it at all. What injustice.


My take is that Brooklyn Decker looks better without clothes.   She looks her best showing off her enhanced bust in bikinis.  

Here, she's hiding her best asset and she's also either very short waisted or this outfit is making her look short waisted... it does nothing for her.


----------



## tonkamama

jellylicious said:


> Girls...i really hope not cause i pre-order the rio's. i'm still waiting for them to be shipped out. Hope to find out soon if they hurt.


Congrats! Your will rock these pairs and be the center of attention!


----------



## tonkamama

Jayne1 said:


> My take is that Brooklyn Decker looks better without clothes.   She looks her best showing off her enhanced bust in bikinis.
> 
> Here, she's hiding her best asset and she's also either very short waisted or this outfit is making her look short waisted... it does nothing for her.


I think she is pairing the jacket with the wrong dress... She should try a more fitted dress or just go with pants.


----------



## tb-purselover

jellylicious said:


> Girls...i really hope not cause i pre-order the rio's. i'm still waiting for them to be shipped out. Hope to find out soon if they hurt.


Oh how exciting! Congrats!

I just did a bit of research and read there are two versions: 9cm and 12cm. So you will probably get the 4" ones since that is what you pre-ordered. So excited to see how they look with the 4" heels! I hope you get them soon. I'm sure they will be fine comfortwise.


----------



## tb-purselover

tonkamama said:


> I think she is pairing the jacket with the wrong dress... She should try a more fitted dress or just go with pants.



ITA, I think she just choose the wrong dress. It should be more fitted.

The jacket is AMAAAZING! It is so beautiful.


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> i like the other lady wearing all black dress much better. what a pity....oh well i forgot not the same jacket. seriously...this one is hard to style...


This the jacket wearing by *Elin Kling*...  regardless of the color of the jacket, the dress that *Brooklyn Decker* was wearing made her look pregnant!


----------



## jellylicious

Elin can do no wrong! She's gorgeous-perfect pairing. Brooklyn needs a stylist badly!


----------



## angelastoel

jellylicious said:


> Check out Brooklyn Decker! I don't like the way she styles it at all. What injustice.



wow, this really shows that a amazing item + a amazing body can all be taken down by the wrong combination. With some black skinny's, red leather pants or a more fitted black dress this could have been amazing....


----------



## Jayne1

I've asked this before and never got an answer... why does Farfetch not have any IM??


----------



## jellycup

tonkamama said:


> This the jacket wearing by *Elin Kling*...  regardless of the color of the jacket, the dress that *Brooklyn Decker* was wearing made her look pregnant!



omg elin looks AMAZING!  what jacket is this?  i want NOW!


----------



## chicjean

angelastoel said:


> wow, this really shows that a amazing item + a amazing body can all be taken down by the wrong combination. With some black skinny's, red leather pants or a more fitted black dress this could have been amazing....



Couldn't agree more.

Elin, on the other hand, is rocking it in black.


----------



## tonkamama

Today's outfit ~ my *ÉTOILE IM Wabi leopard-print corduroy pants* which I have posted here couple times before...


----------



## tonkamama

jellycup said:


> omg elin looks AMAZING!  what jacket is this?  i want NOW!


Sorry *jellycup*....  I don't know the actual name of this jacket and I heard IM did not produce the same jacket or it was only available in Europe.


----------



## juneping

jellycup said:


> omg elin looks AMAZING!  what jacket is this?  i want NOW!





tonkamama said:


> Sorry *jellycup*....  I don't know the actual name of this jacket and I heard IM did not produce the same jacket or it was only available in Europe.



i thought someone said it's called warick?? or something like that...


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> Today's outfit ~ my *ÉTOILE IM Wabi leopard-print corduroy pants* which I have posted here couple times before...



NICE *tonka*!!....love it with the red jacket...


----------



## jellycup

tonkamama said:


> Sorry *jellycup*....  I don't know the actual name of this jacket and I heard IM did not produce the same jacket or it was only available in Europe.



oh shame    i really really loved the Weez jacket (the one on Brooke) but you girls are right when you say it makes her look short waisted, and I thought that, from the pictures, the Weez would have been so much nicer if it was cut a bit longer and not cropped.  but thanks for the info tonka!  you look fabulous today btw!!!


----------



## jellylicious

tonkamama said:


> Today's outfit ~ my *ÉTOILE IM Wabi leopard-print corduroy pants* which I have posted here couple times before...



Stylishly put together Tonka. Red leather + leopard = *vavavoom*


----------



## mercer

jellylicious said:


> Stylishly put together Tonka. Red leather + leopard = *vavavoom*



Seconded!

I hope you are feeling better chicjean!


----------



## missypiiig

Receive my trainers today from matches! 

Super comfortable but little higher for me. 

Can't wait go outside with this trainers!!!


----------



## Jayne1

tonkamama said:


> Today's outfit ~ my *ÉTOILE IM Wabi leopard-print corduroy pants* which I have posted here couple times before...


Gorgeous!


----------



## Brigitte031

jellylicious said:
			
		

> Check out Brooklyn Decker! I don't like the way she styles it at all. What injustice.



Does anyone know what shoes these are? Chloe Moretz was wearing a very similar style in black a month or so ago to an event. I want those heels!!


----------



## berries

Brigitte031 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know what shoes these are? Chloe Moretz was wearing a very similar style in black a month or so ago to an event. I want those heels!!



Those shoes are Christian Louboutin &lsquo;Bis Un Bout&rsquo; ankle strap pumps


----------



## tonkamama

*Thank you ladies!! * 



juneping said:


> NICE *tonka*!!....love it with the red jacket...





jellycup said:


> you look fabulous today btw!!!





jellylicious said:


> Stylishly put together Tonka. Red leather + leopard = *vavavoom*





mercer said:


> Seconded!





Jayne1 said:


> Gorgeous!


----------



## tonkamama

*missypiiig ~* Congrats on your new IM sneakers!!


----------



## flower71

tonkamama said:


> Today's outfit ~ my *ÉTOILE IM Wabi leopard-print corduroy pants* which I have posted here couple times before...


you are still the hottest mama of all! And those CDCs bracelet and belt(?) are TDF!
I am planning to get a Chanel vintage one day and hope it looks like yours. What ref is it? (I know I can do a research but I am so lazy).


----------



## tonkamama

flower71 said:


> you are still the hottest mama of all! And those CDCs bracelet and belt(?) are TDF!
> I am planning to get a Chanel vintage one day and hope it looks like yours. What ref is it? (I know I can do a research but I am so lazy).


*Thank you flower71 ~ *

I love my CDC and yes my CDC 32mm belt     These H accessories are so additive just like Isabel Marant clothing and shoes! 

I have both newer and once was new ~ vintage Chanel bags and I do feel my vintage Chanel bags are better in terms of leather quality and craftsmanship.  Are you referring the date code on the authentic card?  I will look up the date code and PM you tomorrow night.


----------



## ElleFlowers

tb-purselover said:


> I have a friend in sales and is on her feet all day. She has a pair and swears they are super comfy for the heal height. But, I haven't tried them myself, so I can only tell you her thoughts. She was trying to get me to get a pair . I might head in to the city and try them out to see.


 
I tried these shoes on, they were very painful to my feet! Especially the strap which goes over the toes (which is not very soft), felt like something sharp was pressing...
The sales assistant said that her colleague had worn them all day and didnt feel a thing (i.e. there must be something wrong with your feet


----------



## nycbagfiend

tonkamama said:


> Today's outfit ~ my *ÉTOILE IM Wabi leopard-print corduroy pants* which I have posted here couple times before...



super chic, tonka!  the red jacket pairs perfectly w/the wabis!


----------



## am2022

loving the pairing tonka dear!!!



tonkamama said:


> Today's outfit ~ my *ÉTOILE IM Wabi leopard-print corduroy pants* which I have posted here couple times before...


----------



## am2022

missypiiig.. love these.. ive had it in my shopping bag for 2 weeks now but didn't want to check out.. her sneakers are so addicting.. but since i can't wear them to work... im stopping myself... but then again, on the weekends i wear them a lot, so im still on the fence...
how are you liking this color cognac?  
i can't decide between cognac and taupe bobby!!!
Thanks !!!


missypiiig said:


> View attachment 1657842
> 
> 
> Receive my trainers today from matches!
> 
> Super comfortable but little higher for me.
> 
> Can't wait go outside with this trainers!!!


----------



## nycbagfiend

missypiiig said:


> View attachment 1657842
> 
> 
> Receive my trainers today from matches!
> 
> Super comfortable but little higher for me.
> 
> Can't wait go outside with this trainers!!!



love these missypiig!  enjoy them!
i'm still contemplating the bobby/bettys but since i've only worn my willows once, i'm not sure i can justify another pair of wedge trainers!


----------



## tonkamama

*nycbagfiend & amacasa ~* thank you 



nycbagfiend said:


> super chic, tonka!  the red jacket pairs perfectly w/the wabis!





amacasa said:


> loving the pairing tonka dear!!!


----------



## Jayne1

Farfetch has free shipping... and NO stock IM!

What is wrong here?


----------



## Jayne1

*Help!*

Has anyone ever ordered IM from *Filuca V*?

Their site is not in English and I need to be sure they're a nice and accommodating company!


----------



## Miss.M

Jayne1 said:


> *Help!*
> 
> Has anyone ever ordered IM from *Filuca V*?
> 
> Their site is not in English and I need to be sure they're a nice and accommodating company!


Hi.
I bought a second-hand Isabel Marant jacket from the owner of Filuca V last year.She was very friendly, and the shipping was fast, so my experience was very good. I bought the jacket through an online auction site and not through the Filucia V webshop though. Hope that was helpful


----------



## Jayne1

Jayne1 said:


> *Help!*
> 
> Has anyone ever ordered IM from *Filuca V*?
> 
> Their site is not in English and I need to be sure they're a nice and accommodating company!





Miss.M said:


> Hi.
> I bought a second-hand Isabel Marant jacket from the owner of Filuca V last year.She was very friendly, and the shipping was fast, so my experience was very good. I bought the jacket through an online auction site and not through the Filucia V webshop though. Hope that was helpful


So far so good...

I still want to know if anyone purchased from their on-line site.  They don't take Paypal which I always prefer...

Anyone else?


----------



## Maland

Jayne1 said:


> *Help!*
> 
> Has anyone ever ordered IM from *Filuca V*?
> 
> Their site is not in English and I need to be sure they're a nice and accommodating company!


Hi,
I've ordered from Filuca V, bought my Bettys there, and it's definitely a shop that I can recommend .. I have talked to the owner, Dorthe, several times, and she's so helpful and nice.. Hope this helps 
/ Berit


----------



## tonkamama

Jayne1 said:


> Farfetch has free shipping... and NO stock IM!
> 
> What is wrong here?


I think I got it all figured out...  what you will need to do is search the SALE section by category...  

Let me give you a link to start with...  however you cannot just search by designer tho...  only be category for example...Dresses... then select Desigers 

http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/sale/women/dresses/items.aspx#oby=10&ps=1&pv=60&lsf=1&f1d0=13943

So little bit of hard work on your end...  HTH

These are what I have pull up...hope you can see some of the IM pieces that are on sale:

http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/isabel-marant/items.aspx


----------



## Jayne1

tonkamama said:


> I think I got it all figured out...  what you will need to do is search the SALE section by category...
> 
> Let me give you a link to start with...  however you cannot just search by designer tho...  only be category for example...Dresses... then select Desigers
> 
> http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/sale/women/dresses/items.aspx#oby=10&ps=1&pv=60&lsf=1&f1d0=13943
> 
> So little bit of hard work on your end...  HTH
> 
> These are what I have pull up...hope you can see some of the IM pieces that are on sale:
> 
> http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/isabel-marant/items.aspx


Thank you! 

It's all old, left-over, unwanted, winter stock that no one wanted. 

Don't you find it odd that they don't have any spring 2012?


----------



## Jayne1

Maland said:


> Hi,
> I've ordered from Filuca V, bought my Bettys there, and it's definitely a shop that I can recommend .. I have talked to the owner, Dorthe, several times, and she's so helpful and nice.. Hope this helps
> / Berit


That site is very confusing!!

I'm looking at a top that costs 1.199,00 DKK - two different currency converters made that out to 1 199,00 Danish kroner = *215,04065 U.S. dollars...*

... and 119900.0 DKK = 16124.8028047 EUR

119900.0 Danish Krone = 16124.8028047 Euro

That's *21,504.06 USD.*

I'm afraid they will charge me the cost of a car to buy a shirt.


----------



## tonkamama

Jayne1 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> It's all old, left-over, unwanted, winter stock that no one wanted.
> 
> Don't you find it odd that they don't have any spring 2012?


I did not know Farfetch carries IM until I saw your post.  Maybe they are little behind??


----------



## Maland

Jayne1 said:


> That site is very confusing!!
> 
> I'm looking at a top that costs 1.199,00 DKK - two different currency converters made that out to 1 199,00 Danish kroner = *215,04065 U.S. dollars...*
> 
> ... and 119900.0 DKK = 16124.8028047 EUR
> 
> 119900.0 Danish Krone = 16124.8028047 Euro
> 
> That's *21,504.06 USD.*
> 
> I'm afraid they will charge me the cost of a car to buy a shirt.


Hi again,
1199 DKK = 215 USD.. Not sure about tax refund, but you should give them a call..


----------



## Jayne1

Maland said:


> Hi again,
> 1199 DKK = 215 USD.. Not sure about tax refund, but you should give them a call..


Thank you so much for taking the time to respond... 

They don't seem to have a toll free number, so i won't be calling them from Canada.

Perhaps I'll try emailing, I hope they speak English...


----------



## Jayne1

tonkamama said:


> I did not know Farfetch carries IM until I saw your post.  Maybe they are little behind??



Yes, they did last year.  I think I bought something.

I just wanted to take advantage of their one day free shipping... but there is _nothing to buy._


----------



## tonkamama

Jayne1 said:


> Yes, they did last year.  I think I bought something.
> 
> I just wanted to take advantage of their one day free shipping... but there is _nothing to buy._


The "free shipping" probably explains all...  I know some sites take down popular designers during promotion (not saying F is...)... but that could be the case.


----------



## Maland

Jayne1 said:


> Thank you so much for taking the time to respond...
> 
> They don't seem to have a toll free number, so i won't be calling them from Canada.
> 
> Perhaps I'll try emailing, I hope they speak English...


I'm sure they speak English.. Just checked their website (I'm Danish ..), they do ship abroad and have 14 days return right from receipt.. Shipping DKK 220 = 39 USD..


----------



## Jayne1

Maland said:


> I'm sure they speak English.. Just checked their website (I'm Danish ..), they do ship abroad and have 14 days return right from receipt.. Shipping DKK 220 = 39 USD..


Thanks again!  

I'm surprised their website, which ships globally, is not in English.  Wouldn't they sell more that way?

Anyway, I emailed them and hopefully they get back to me.

I think I filled everything out correctly, it wasn't in English so I just guessed what to do.


----------



## juneping

Jayne1 said:


> That site is very confusing!!
> 
> I'm looking at a top that costs 1.199,00 DKK - two different currency converters made that out to 1 199,00 Danish kroner = *215,04065 U.S. dollars...*
> 
> ... and 119900.0 DKK = 16124.8028047 EUR
> 
> 119900.0 Danish Krone = 16124.8028047 Euro
> 
> That's *21,504.06 USD.*
> 
> I'm afraid they will charge me the cost of a car to buy a shirt.



the way european use "," & "." is very diff from the US.

DKK 1.199,00 = DKK 1199 = USD 215.32
their comma = US dot 
i worked with a danish designer and he freaked me out with the dimension....it's the way the computer software came with the unit system...very very confusing.


----------



## chicjean

tonkamama said:


> Today's outfit ~ my *ÉTOILE IM Wabi leopard-print corduroy pants* which I have posted here couple times before...



 You look fantastic!!! 




mercer said:


> Seconded!
> 
> I hope you are feeling better chicjean!



Thank you! Feeling much better 




missypiiig said:


> View attachment 1657842
> 
> 
> Receive my trainers today from matches!
> 
> Super comfortable but little higher for me.
> 
> Can't wait go outside with this trainers!!!



So awesome! 




Jayne1 said:


> Yes, they did last year.  I think I bought something.
> 
> I just wanted to take advantage of their one day free shipping... but there is _nothing to buy._



I'm with you- I haven't seen any IM really, but there is a neat pair of IRO cropped jeans that lace up the front (like IM last spring) that I'm considering... but I'm waiting for my Zillah's and really shouldn't...


----------



## chicjean

Also, for anyone interested, I found another copycat numbers shirt at ASOS for $25: 

http://us.asos.com/pgeproduct.aspx?iid=2066609


----------



## nycbagfiend

Jayne1 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> It's all old, left-over, unwanted, winter stock that no one wanted.
> 
> Don't you find it odd that they don't have any spring 2012?



that is odd!  i know far fetch carried a decent amount of IM fall/winter...weird that none of the shops  they deal with haven't received spring stuff yet?


----------



## nycbagfiend

Jayne1 said:


> Thanks again!
> 
> I'm surprised their website, which ships globally, is not in English.  Wouldn't they sell more that way?
> 
> Anyway, I emailed them and hopefully they get back to me.
> 
> I think I filled everything out correctly, it wasn't in English so I just guessed what to do.



ha!  too funny, jayne--hope the order arrives safe and correct!


----------



## tonkamama

chicjean said:


> You look fantastic!!!
> 
> 
> Thank you! Feeling much better
> 
> I'm with you- I haven't seen any IM really, but there is a neat pair of IRO cropped jeans that lace up the front (like IM last spring) that I'm considering... but I'm waiting for my Zillah's and really shouldn't...


*chicjean ~ *Thank you girlfriend and glad you are feeling better now, just to be extra careful in the future!!  Good health to you!!  

BTW...Can you provide the link of the IRO jeans..  hehe... I cannot resist from a pair of unique jeans!!


----------



## tonkamama

Ladies....  new Zara jacket which reminded me of my new Zillah jeans...


----------



## tb-purselover

You looking HAWT! I love the pairing. The red jacket with the wabi is so beautiful together.



tonkamama said:


> Today's outfit ~ my *ÉTOILE IM Wabi leopard-print corduroy pants* which I have posted here couple times before...


----------



## tonkamama

*Ladies...*  finally my order from NAP has arrived today , but I need your opinion on the *Itzel snake-print pants*... 1st picture is size 38 and I like the prints on the pants, 2nd & 3rd pictures are size 36 which I like how it fitted on me.  *Do you think the pants on the 1st picture has better prints??  What are your opinions??*  Sorry the pants color sort of blend in with my wall and flooring color .  






This is *Zillah distressed jeans* & I .  I can roll up and let them down.  IMO... Zillah runs smaller compares to Itzel, so size 38 in Zillah fits me perfectly.  






I received my *Zara jacket* size XS last week and I really like the style and for the price, quality is acceptable. Pairing with my J Brand gigi.


----------



## juneping

*tonka*,

everything looks absolutely gorgy on you.
about the itzel...i can't seem to see too much diff....which one you like better? which one is more comfy?
congrats on so many goodies!!


----------



## tb-purselover

WhooHoo! New goodies!!! How wonderful to get some new goodies!

Ok, hard choice for you Tonka. I love the print on the Itzel, size 38 better. The size 36 looks faded on the front of the thighs. Which is too bad since I like the fit on the 36 better on you! Maybe you can exchange for a size 36 with a better, more consistent print? But truely, the size 38 or 36 both look great! You can do no wrong with either size. So if it is too much a hassel to exchange. Then keep the 38.

Love the Zilah on you! Yes, the fit is perfect.

Last, the Zara jacket is perfect. The color on you looks so nice with your skin tone. The fit, just right!!! 

Congrats on your new goodies!




tonkamama said:


> *Ladies...*  finally my order from NAP has arrived today , but I need your opinion on the *Itzel snake-print pants*... 1st picture is size 38 and I like the prints on the pants, 2nd & 3rd pictures are size 36 which I like how it fitted on me.  *Do you think the pants on the 1st picture has better prints??  What are your opinions??*  Sorry the pants color sort of blend in with my wall and flooring color .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is *Zillah distressed jeans* & I .  I can roll up and let them down.  IMO... Zillah runs smaller compares to Itzel, so size 38 in Zillah fits me perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I received my *Zara jacket* size XS last week and I really like the style and for the price, quality is acceptable. Pairing with my J Brand gigi.


----------



## chicjean

tonkamama said:


> *Ladies...*  finally my order from NAP has arrived today , but I need your opinion on the *Itzel snake-print pants*... 1st picture is size 38 and I like the prints on the pants, 2nd & 3rd pictures are size 36 which I like how it fitted on me.  *Do you think the pants on the 1st picture has better prints??  What are your opinions??*  Sorry the pants color sort of blend in with my wall and flooring color .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is *Zillah distressed jeans* & I .  I can roll up and let them down.  IMO... Zillah runs smaller compares to Itzel, so size 38 in Zillah fits me perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I received my *Zara jacket* size XS last week and I really like the style and for the price, quality is acceptable. Pairing with my J Brand gigi.



Amazing!! You look amazing in everything!! I do like the print on the larger size better- the 36 looks a little too washed out. Maybe you can exchange them??

Seeing your Zillah's and Juneping's tomorrow cannot come soon enough!! You look amazing in them! Who makes your white blouse?? I love it!

(PS: PM'd you!)


----------



## Greentea

Tonka - you look BEYONNNND amazing! I also prefer the 38s (print) but they seem to fit fine, too. Do you think they will stretch too much and become too loose?


----------



## am2022

Tonka you are rocking everything!!! Love each and every ensemble!!!




tonkamama said:


> *Ladies...*  finally my order from NAP has arrived today , but I need your opinion on the *Itzel snake-print pants*... 1st picture is size 38 and I like the prints on the pants, 2nd & 3rd pictures are size 36 which I like how it fitted on me.  *Do you think the pants on the 1st picture has better prints??  What are your opinions??*  Sorry the pants color sort of blend in with my wall and flooring color .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is *Zillah distressed jeans* & I .  I can roll up and let them down.  IMO... Zillah runs smaller compares to Itzel, so size 38 in Zillah fits me perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I received my *Zara jacket* size XS last week and I really like the style and for the price, quality is acceptable. Pairing with my J Brand gigi.


----------



## juliebeau

tonkamama said:
			
		

> Ladies...  finally my order from NAP has arrived today , but I need your opinion on the Itzel snake-print pants... 1st picture is size 38 and I like the prints on the pants, 2nd & 3rd pictures are size 36 which I like how it fitted on me.  Do you think the pants on the 1st picture has better prints??  What are your opinions??  Sorry the pants color sort of blend in with my wall and flooring color .
> 
> This is Zillah distressed jeans & I .  I can roll up and let them down.  IMO... Zillah runs smaller compares to Itzel, so size 38 in Zillah fits me perfectly.
> 
> I received my Zara jacket size XS last week and I really like the style and for the price, quality is acceptable. Pairing with my J Brand gigi.



I prefer the print of the 36!! I'm on my cell ph so can't really see a big difference in size, but I'm feeling the faded look of the 36s. Looks more worn in and unfussy.

And also loving the zillah. I want a pair so badly! Are you normally 36 or 38 (0 or 1) in IM?


----------



## Jayne1

tonkamama said:


> *Ladies...*  finally my order from NAP has arrived today , but I need your opinion on the *Itzel snake-print pants*... 1st picture is size 38 and I like the prints on the pants, 2nd & 3rd pictures are size 36 which I like how it fitted on me.  *Do you think the pants on the 1st picture has better prints??  What are your opinions??*  Sorry the pants color sort of blend in with my wall and flooring color .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is *Zillah distressed jeans* & I .  I can roll up and let them down.  IMO... Zillah runs smaller compares to Itzel, so size 38 in Zillah fits me perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I received my *Zara jacket* size XS last week and I really like the style and for the price, quality is acceptable. Pairing with my J Brand gigi.


I _love_ the first picture - size 38.  The fit looks the same as the 36. Odd.


----------



## tonkamama

*Thank you ladies!! * 

*chicjean ~* My white blouse is made by Helmut Lang.    

*juneping, **Greentea & Jayne1** ~* My experience with corduroy is eventually over time they will stretch a little.  Right now size 36 a little snug but hug to my body  and I know they will get stretch out a little after wearing.  On the other hand size 38 very comfortable and I can wear them like I have mentioned before that I want "loose" fit...  so I can make 38 works for me too as I always like to wear belts....  

*juliebeau ~* It depends on the style and fabric IM used to make her pants.  I am normally between size 0 and 1, but all 3 pants I got from last season were size 1 and I had them altered (cus size 0 was completely sold out by the time I decided to try them).   




juneping said:


> *tonka*,
> 
> everything looks absolutely gorgy on you.
> about the itzel...i can't seem to see too much diff....*which one you like better? which one is more comfy?*
> congrats on so many goodies!!





tb-purselover said:


> WhooHoo! New goodies!!! How wonderful to get some new goodies!
> 
> Ok, hard choice for you Tonka. I love the print on the Itzel, size 38 better. The size 36 looks faded on the front of the thighs. Which is too bad since I like the fit on the 36 better on you! Maybe you can exchange for a size 36 with a better, more consistent print? But truely, the size 38 or 36 both look great! You can do no wrong with either size. So if it is too much a hassel to exchange. Then keep the 38.
> 
> Love the Zilah on you! Yes, the fit is perfect.
> 
> Last, the Zara jacket is perfect. The color on you looks so nice with your skin tone. The fit, just right!!!
> 
> Congrats on your new goodies!





chicjean said:


> Amazing!! You look amazing in everything!! I do like the print on the larger size better- the 36 looks a little too washed out. Maybe you can exchange them??
> 
> Seeing your Zillah's and Juneping's tomorrow cannot come soon enough!! You look amazing in them! *Who makes your white blouse*?? I love it!
> 
> (PS: PM'd you!)





Greentea said:


> Tonka - you look BEYONNNND amazing! I also prefer the 38s (print) but they seem to fit fine, too. *Do you think they will stretch too much and become too loose?*





amacasa said:


> Tonka you are rocking everything!!! Love each and every ensemble!!!





juliebeau said:


> I prefer the print of the 36!! I'm on my cell ph so can't really see a big difference in size, but I'm feeling the faded look of the 36s. Looks more worn in and unfussy.
> 
> And also loving the zillah. I want a pair so badly! *Are you normally 36 or 38 (0 or 1) in IM?*





Jayne1 said:


> I _love_ the first picture - size 38.  The fit looks the same as the 36. Odd.


----------



## Adorienable

Hello, This is my first post here. I like IM and i like too see the thing you bought. My english is not very wel.


----------



## mercer

Adorienable said:


> Hello, This is my first post here. I like IM and i like too see the thing you bought. My english is not very wel.



Welcome! Aren't these ladies so pretty in their im?

Tonka! You are amazing! It must be hard when everything looks great! I order things, try them on, roll my eyes and then send most of it back! Better for my pocketbook, but I would rather have your problems, pretty girl!


----------



## Adorienable

mercer said:


> Welcome! Aren't these ladies so pretty in their im?
> 
> Tonka! You are amazing! It must be hard when everything looks great! I order things, try them on, roll my eyes and then send most of it back! Better for my pocketbook, but I would rather have your problems, pretty girl!


 
Yes! They are! Is somebody already owner of the IM weez jacket?


----------



## jellybebe

tonkamama said:
			
		

> Ladies...  finally my order from NAP has arrived today , but I need your opinion on the Itzel snake-print pants... 1st picture is size 38 and I like the prints on the pants, 2nd & 3rd pictures are size 36 which I like how it fitted on me.  Do you think the pants on the 1st picture has better prints??  What are your opinions??  Sorry the pants color sort of blend in with my wall and flooring color .
> 
> This is Zillah distressed jeans & I .  I can roll up and let them down.  IMO... Zillah runs smaller compares to Itzel, so size 38 in Zillah fits me perfectly.
> 
> I received my Zara jacket size XS last week and I really like the style and for the price, quality is acceptable. Pairing with my J Brand gigi.



Love everything especially the Zillah jeans! I see that they are on NAP but most of the sizes are sold out. Is the denim soft, thin and stretchy? I really like them but want them to fit me just like they fit you - a bit slouchy!


----------



## jellybebe

juneping said:
			
		

> as promised, i am posting some mod pix of the zilah (trash) jeans with my zara shoes....



These look perfect on you. I want!


----------



## nycbagfiend

oh my goodness--you are rocking each and every look, tonka!  hot stuff!

honestly, i can't tell too much difference betwn the size 36 and 38 itzels.  i think i like the stronger/darker print but honestly you can't go wrong either way!

the zillahs are perfection--i didn't have those on my radar initially but you and june might be changing my mind!




tonkamama said:


> *Ladies...*  finally my order from NAP has arrived today , but I need your opinion on the *Itzel snake-print pants*... 1st picture is size 38 and I like the prints on the pants, 2nd & 3rd pictures are size 36 which I like how it fitted on me.  *Do you think the pants on the 1st picture has better prints??  What are your opinions??*  Sorry the pants color sort of blend in with my wall and flooring color .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is *Zillah distressed jeans* & I .  I can roll up and let them down.  IMO... Zillah runs smaller compares to Itzel, so size 38 in Zillah fits me perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I received my *Zara jacket* size XS last week and I really like the style and for the price, quality is acceptable. Pairing with my J Brand gigi.


----------



## nycbagfiend

Adorienable said:


> Yes! They are! Is somebody already owner of the IM weez jacket?



welcome, adorienable!  

i don't own the weez jacket, but i tried it on yesterday at the NYC IM store!  it's fabulous and has such beautiful stitching and beading.  very tough for me to put it back on the hanger but i'm still not sure that i can justify the price!  i love it but i need to love it for years to come for that price!


----------



## flower71

tonkamama said:


> *Ladies...*  finally my order from NAP has arrived today , but I need your opinion on the *Itzel snake-print pants*... 1st picture is size 38 and I like the prints on the pants, 2nd & 3rd pictures are size 36 which I like how it fitted on me.  *Do you think the pants on the 1st picture has better prints??  What are your opinions??*  Sorry the pants color sort of blend in with my wall and flooring color .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is *Zillah distressed jeans* & I .  I can roll up and let them down.  IMO... Zillah runs smaller compares to Itzel, so size 38 in Zillah fits me perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I received my *Zara jacket* size XS last week and I really like the style and for the price, quality is acceptable. Pairing with my J Brand gigi.


I love the size 36 on you best but you look great in both!
totally rocki those Zillah's and I am on the hunt for one NOW...


----------



## mercer

nycbagfiend said:


> welcome, adorienable!
> 
> i don't own the weez jacket, but i tried it on yesterday at the NYC IM store! it's fabulous and has such beautiful stitching and beading. very tough for me to put it back on the hanger but i'm still not sure that i can justify the price! i love it but i need to love it for years to come for that price!


 
what fun!  How was the fit?  was the sizing small like the jordan and july?  Or more true to size?

I have no idea why I'm asking this.  It's not as if I'm going to donate a kidney so I can buy one!


----------



## jellylicious

tonkamama said:


> *Ladies...*  finally my order from NAP has arrived today , but I need your opinion on the *Itzel snake-print pants*... 1st picture is size 38 and I like the prints on the pants, 2nd & 3rd pictures are size 36 which I like how it fitted on me.  *Do you think the pants on the 1st picture has better prints??  What are your opinions??*  Sorry the pants color sort of blend in with my wall and flooring color .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is *Zillah distressed jeans* & I .  I can roll up and let them down.  IMO... Zillah runs smaller compares to Itzel, so size 38 in Zillah fits me perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I received my *Zara jacket* size XS last week and I really like the style and for the price, quality is acceptable. Pairing with my J Brand gigi.


*Hey tonkamama!* Santa came early, huh?  I'm *dying over* the itzel & the zillah on you. I agree that the 36 fits you like a glove and the print on the 38 is better. Can you re-order the 36 and tell NAP to make sure the print is all even and not faded? I just went to NAP and they still have it in stock. I couldn't resist and ordered a pair too. We're such enablers here.  The zara jacket looks amazing on you-and expensive!


----------



## Adorienable

I saw that the jacket was over 3000 euro. The flana was "only" 1000. What did she do? Increase the prices?


----------



## nycbagfiend

mercer said:


> what fun!  How was the fit?  was the sizing small like the jordan and july?  Or more true to size?
> 
> I have no idea why I'm asking this.  It's not as if I'm going to donate a kidney so I can buy one!



ha!  mercer, you always make me chuckle!

i tried on a 38 and it fit like a glove--i have the july in a size 1 for reference.  it was the only size there (or at least the only one on the racks--i was too embarrassed to ask for other sizes since i knew i wasn't planning on buying--those SAs strangely intimidate even tho' i'm the one that should have the power!) so i have nothing to compare but if i was to buy, i think i would go with a 38.

maybe i'll go back this weekend and see if i can sneak a photo--i think they purposefully make their fitting rooms like dark caves so it's tough to get a decent photo!


----------



## Jayne1

Is *Moda Operandi* only for pre-orders?  Can you ever just shop on-line there during the year?

(Yes, I'm bored and looking for bargains on-line...   )


----------



## meishe

Hi ladies! Everyone is looking great and I'm loving the thread-- the main IM line is a little out of my price range, but I've gotten some Etoile goodies... 
My trusty Dickers and Max flannel shirt!


----------



## tonkamama

*Thank you girlfriends for your kind advises. *

*Adorienable ~* welcome to IM thread.

*jellybebe ~* the denim is very soft but not thin at all.... kinda medium weight and they are stretchy.  Tough for me to button it up size 36  so you may want to consider size up form your regular IM sizing.

*flower71 ~*  Zillah is amazing!!  My camera has hard time captured all the details.  But if you check out NAP you will see some unique details which I love!    

*jellylicious ~* I can re-order a size 36 from NAP... and take my chance they will send in a perfect pair .  Congrats on the itzel!!  With your style you gonna rock these pants.   



Adorienable said:


> Hello, This is my first post here. I like IM and i like too see the thing you bought. My english is not very wel.





mercer said:


> Tonka! You are amazing! It must be hard when everything looks great! I order things, try them on, roll my eyes and then send most of it back! Better for my pocketbook, but I would rather have your problems, pretty girl!





jellybebe said:


> Love everything especially the *Zillah jeans*! I see that they are on NAP but most of the sizes are sold out. Is the *denim soft, thin and stretchy*? I really like them but want them to fit me just like they fit you - a bit slouchy!





nycbagfiend said:


> oh my goodness--you are rocking each and every look, tonka!  hot stuff!
> 
> honestly, i can't tell too much difference betwn the size 36 and 38 itzels.  i think i like the stronger/darker print but honestly you can't go wrong either way!
> 
> the zillahs are perfection--i didn't have those on my radar initially but you and june might be changing my mind!





flower71 said:


> I love the size 36 on you best but you look great in both!
> totally rocki those* Zillah's and I am on the hunt for one NOW*...





jellylicious said:


> *Hey tonkamama!* Santa came early, huh?  I'm *dying over *the itzel & the zillah on you. I agree that the 36 fits you like a glove and the print on the 38 is better. *Can you re-order the 36 *and tell NAP to make sure the print is all even and not faded? I just went to NAP and they still have it in stock. *I couldn't resist and ordered a pair too. We're such enablers here.*  The zara jacket looks amazing on you-and expensive!


----------



## am2022

I love love the weez... Pretty Pls do take a mod pic!!!


UOTE=nycbagfiend;21438061]welcome, adorienable!  

i don't own the weez jacket, but i tried it on yesterday at the NYC IM store!  it's fabulous and has such beautiful stitching and beading.  very tough for me to put it back on the hanger but i'm still not sure that i can justify the price!  i love it but i need to love it for years to come for that price! [/QUOTE]


----------



## am2022

Love them both!! Congrats!!!

UOTE=meishe;21439852]Hi ladies! Everyone is looking great and I'm loving the thread-- the main IM line is a little out of my price range, but I've gotten some Etoile goodies... 
My trusty Dickers and Max flannel shirt![/QUOTE]


----------



## am2022

Sadly it's us consumers that caused the hiked up prices!!! Law of supply and demand!!!  

QUOTE=Adorienable;21439115]I saw that the jacket was over 3000 euro. The flana was "only" 1000. What did she do? Increase the prices?[/QUOTE]


----------



## jellylicious

Adorienable said:


> I saw that the jacket was over 3000 euro. The flana was "only" 1000. What did she do? Increase the prices?


[/QUOTE]



amacasa said:


> Sadly it's us consumers that caused the hiked up prices!!! Law of supply and demand!!!


Do you think it's because the weez is a lot more intricate than previous jackets? I can see price hiking but up more 300% is just mind boggling. 



meishe said:


> Hi ladies! Everyone is looking great and I'm loving the thread-- the main IM line is a little out of my price range, but I've gotten some Etoile goodies...
> My trusty Dickers and Max flannel shirt!


Looking good-that flannel shirt looks so cozy!


----------



## tb-purselover

meishe said:


> Hi ladies! Everyone is looking great and I'm loving the thread-- the main IM line is a little out of my price range, but I've gotten some Etoile goodies...
> My trusty Dickers and Max flannel shirt!


Looking good! I think your pics of the Max flannel shirt look better then the blog photos! You really capture the beautiful colors of the shirt.


----------



## Tee

tonkamama said:


> *Ladies...*  finally my order from NAP has arrived today , but I need your opinion on the *Itzel snake-print pants*... 1st picture is size 38 and I like the prints on the pants, 2nd & 3rd pictures are size 36 which I like how it fitted on me.  *Do you think the pants on the 1st picture has better prints??  What are your opinions??*  Sorry the pants color sort of blend in with my wall and flooring color .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is *Zillah distressed jeans* & I .  I can roll up and let them down.  IMO... Zillah runs smaller compares to Itzel, so size 38 in Zillah fits me perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I received my *Zara jacket* size XS last week and I really like the style and for the price, quality is acceptable. Pairing with my J Brand gigi.


OMG, these jeans look so hot on you!!! Love them both! As for the Itzels, I like the size 36!


----------



## chicjean

tonkamama said:


> *Thank you ladies!! *
> 
> *chicjean ~* My white blouse is made by Helmut Lang.




Ooo, thanks- I love it! It looks like a Theory blouse from last fall that I'm wishing I had picked up. 



meishe said:


> Hi ladies! Everyone is looking great and I'm loving the thread-- the main IM line is a little out of my price range, but I've gotten some Etoile goodies...
> My trusty Dickers and Max flannel shirt!




Love this flannel shirt- I always love them on other people, but think I look totally weird in it...


----------



## chicjean

My Zillahs FINALLY came today from Mrs H. I guess I'm glad I got them for $100 less than NAP, because Fed Ex included a bill for an $80 fee. Ugh. Oh well- I guess it's still a little cheaper than NAP and they're basically already sold out there anyway 

Here are two not so awesome iPhone photos. I ordered the 40 since my Renell's were a 2 and snug. I'd say that these are definitely looser and a MUCH softer denim. I probably could get away with a 38 and they would be more fitted, but I don't think I'll be able to track down a smaller size and don't really wanna pay the crazy return shipping! I like the way they look from the front, all baggy and loose, but I don't know if I love the tapered thing they do in the back. If that makes any sense. If these are the "fitted" jeans, I can't imagine how big the boyfriend cut ones are! Although it may just be I ordered a size too big. Gotta love IM and her inconsistent sizing!

Regardless, I'm keeping them, I think I can deal with the loose butt, because I know I'll wear these to death. They're SOO comfortable and soft! 

(PS- Sorry for the trash bag! Been catching up from my stupid injury this weekend!)


----------



## jellybebe

chicjean said:


> My Zillahs FINALLY came today from Mrs H. I guess I'm glad I got them for $100 less than NAP, because Fed Ex included a bill for an $80 fee. Ugh. Oh well- I guess it's still a little cheaper than NAP and they're basically already sold out there anyway
> 
> Here are two not so awesome iPhone photos. I ordered the 40 since my Renell's were a 2 and snug. I'd say that these are definitely looser and a MUCH softer denim. I probably could get away with a 38 and they would be more fitted, but I don't think I'll be able to track down a smaller size and don't really wanna pay the crazy return shipping! I like the way they look from the front, all baggy and loose, but I don't know if I love the tapered thing they do in the back. If that makes any sense. If these are the "fitted" jeans, I can't imagine how big the boyfriend cut ones are! Although it may just be I ordered a size too big. Gotta love IM and her inconsistent sizing!
> 
> Regardless, I'm keeping them, I think I can deal with the loose butt, because I know I'll wear these to death. They're SOO comfortable and soft!
> 
> (PS- Sorry for the trash bag! Been catching up from my stupid injury this weekend!)



Ahhh! I want! I would prob fit into the 42 then, which are the only size left on NAP. But $515 for jeans is a little steep haha even though I adore black jeans.


----------



## chicjean

jellybebe said:


> Ahhh! I want! I would prob fit into the 42 then, which are the only size left on NAP. But $515 for jeans is a little steep haha even though I adore black jeans.



See, I'm kinda thinking the same thing! On the one hand, they're sooo comfortable and I know I'm paying for the label, but they're A LOT! Haven't taken them off since I put them on though, they're really comfortable.


----------



## jellybebe

chicjean said:


> See, I'm kinda thinking the same thing! On the one hand, they're sooo comfortable and I know I'm paying for the label, but they're A LOT! Haven't taken them off since I put them on though, they're really comfortable.



But if they're really comfortable, you will likely wear them more, which will make the cost-per-wear lower, right?  
I am considering them but I am going to try and find them locally, since I don't want to bother with NAP and customs in case they don't fit me. I have never tried IM jeans/pants and have no idea if they would fit me, I normally wear a sz 28 in jeans.


----------



## chicjean

jellybebe said:


> But if they're really comfortable, you will likely wear them more, which will make the cost-per-wear lower, right?
> I am considering them but I am going to try and find them locally, since I don't want to bother with NAP and customs in case they don't fit me. I have never tried IM jeans/pants and have no idea if they would fit me, I normally wear a sz 28 in jeans.



If you're a 28 you may be a 40. I'm normally a 26/27 and these are definitely loose on me. You're right that they're comfortable so I"ll wear them more, but I just can't tell if they look too sloppy? I think there's a fine line between wearing something deliberately oversized and making it work and then just looking like you flat out don't care- if that makes sense...


----------



## juneping

chicjean said:


> My Zillahs FINALLY came today from Mrs H. I guess I'm glad I got them for $100 less than NAP, because Fed Ex included a bill for an $80 fee. Ugh. Oh well- I guess it's still a little cheaper than NAP and they're basically already sold out there anyway
> 
> Here are two not so awesome iPhone photos. I ordered the 40 since my Renell's were a 2 and snug. I'd say that these are definitely looser and a MUCH softer denim. I probably could get away with a 38 and they would be more fitted, but I don't think I'll be able to track down a smaller size and don't really wanna pay the crazy return shipping! I like the way they look from the front, all baggy and loose, but I don't know if I love the tapered thing they do in the back. If that makes any sense. If these are the "fitted" jeans, I can't imagine how big the boyfriend cut ones are! Although it may just be I ordered a size too big. Gotta love IM and her inconsistent sizing!
> 
> Regardless, I'm keeping them, I think I can deal with the loose butt, because I know I'll wear these to death. They're SOO comfortable and soft!
> 
> (PS- Sorry for the trash bag! Been catching up from my stupid injury this weekend!)



chicjean - they look nice on you. regarding size...you can always tumble dry them once to shrink a little. i usually don't tumble dry my jeans so i can't be sure that will work but i assume that would work.


----------



## chicjean

juneping said:


> chicjean - they look nice on you. regarding size...you can always tumble dry them once to shrink a little. i usually don't tumble dry my jeans so i can't be sure that will work but i assume that would work.



I kinda thought of trying that... just not sure how well it will work because of the stretch in the jeans. I do love them, just a little nervous because I hoped they would be more fitted like my Renells. Seeing as I haven't taken them off since they arrived, I'm sure I'll make it work


----------



## Fee4zy

Looking good chicjean!  Keep them.


----------



## juneping

chicjean said:


> I kinda thought of trying that... just not sure how well it will work because of the stretch in the jeans. I do love them, just a little nervous because I hoped they would be more fitted like my Renells. Seeing as I haven't taken them off since they arrived, I'm sure I'll make it work



you can stalk ebay to get your size and sell this one. just LOTS of hassles...


----------



## meishe

Thanks for the kind words everyone! My strategy now is comfort so that I may get some good wear on my IM pieces. Also picked up the black and cream blouse (Hume/Hamil?) with the My Theresa shipping discount. Hope another deal like that pops up soon... US dollar prices are just a bit too much sometimes!


----------



## juneping

meishe said:


> Hi ladies! Everyone is looking great and I'm loving the thread-- the main IM line is a little out of my price range, but I've gotten some Etoile goodies...
> My trusty Dickers and Max flannel shirt!



hi, welcome to this thread
love your IM pieces...esp the dicker. the color is gorgy...


----------



## OrangeFizz

Wanted to post a picture of my new Amely boots (A/W '10), with which I was obsessed for some time, and was finally able to be a hold of from a very lovely French girl. I initially wanted the Dark grey, but settled for the taupe, which might be better in the end as I see myself wearing these to death in the summer with white jeans .Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Tee

chicjean said:


> My Zillahs FINALLY came today from Mrs H. I guess I'm glad I got them for $100 less than NAP, because Fed Ex included a bill for an $80 fee. Ugh. Oh well- I guess it's still a little cheaper than NAP and they're basically already sold out there anyway
> 
> Here are two not so awesome iPhone photos. I ordered the 40 since my Renell's were a 2 and snug. I'd say that these are definitely looser and a MUCH softer denim. I probably could get away with a 38 and they would be more fitted, but I don't think I'll be able to track down a smaller size and don't really wanna pay the crazy return shipping! I like the way they look from the front, all baggy and loose, but I don't know if I love the tapered thing they do in the back. If that makes any sense. If these are the "fitted" jeans, I can't imagine how big the boyfriend cut ones are! Although it may just be I ordered a size too big. Gotta love IM and her inconsistent sizing!
> 
> Regardless, I'm keeping them, I think I can deal with the loose butt, because I know I'll wear these to death. They're SOO comfortable and soft!
> 
> (PS- Sorry for the trash bag! Been catching up from my stupid injury this weekend!)



These look great on you!! 



OrangeFizz said:


> Wanted to post a picture of my new Amely boots (A/W '10), with which I was obsessed for some time, and was finally able to be a hold of from a very lovely French girl. I initially wanted the Dark grey, but settled for the taupe, which might be better in the end as I see myself wearing these to death in the summer with white jeans .Thanks for letting me share!



Love your new boots!


----------



## Jaded81

Sorry I have been MIA lately! I just moved and in between that have had lots of visitors!


----------



## Jaded81

They are gorgeous! I have been contemplating getting the black version myself! 



OrangeFizz said:


> Wanted to post a picture of my new Amely boots (A/W '10), with which I was obsessed for some time, and was finally able to be a hold of from a very lovely French girl. I initially wanted the Dark grey, but settled for the taupe, which might be better in the end as I see myself wearing these to death in the summer with white jeans .Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Jaded81

Congrats! Perhaps you can consider getting them altered if you are worried about tumble drying them?



chicjean said:


> My Zillahs FINALLY came today from Mrs H. I guess I'm glad I got them for $100 less than NAP, because Fed Ex included a bill for an $80 fee. Ugh. Oh well- I guess it's still a little cheaper than NAP and they're basically already sold out there anyway
> 
> Here are two not so awesome iPhone photos. I ordered the 40 since my Renell's were a 2 and snug. I'd say that these are definitely looser and a MUCH softer denim. I probably could get away with a 38 and they would be more fitted, but I don't think I'll be able to track down a smaller size and don't really wanna pay the crazy return shipping! I like the way they look from the front, all baggy and loose, but I don't know if I love the tapered thing they do in the back. If that makes any sense. If these are the "fitted" jeans, I can't imagine how big the boyfriend cut ones are! Although it may just be I ordered a size too big. Gotta love IM and her inconsistent sizing!
> 
> Regardless, I'm keeping them, I think I can deal with the loose butt, because I know I'll wear these to death. They're SOO comfortable and soft!
> 
> (PS- Sorry for the trash bag! Been catching up from my stupid injury this weekend!)


----------



## Jaded81

You are totally rocking both! You make me wanna go get a flannel shirt 



meishe said:


> Hi ladies! Everyone is looking great and I'm loving the thread-- the main IM line is a little out of my price range, but I've gotten some Etoile goodies...
> My trusty Dickers and Max flannel shirt!


----------



## Jaded81

I am so jealous! IM pants fit you ridiculously well!!! I prefer the size 38 if I am honest, from the fit and print perspective 

I would like to buy IM pants but am worried about the sizing since I am typically a size 24 in designer jeans. Seems like it will be too big on me 




tonkamama said:


> *Ladies...*  finally my order from NAP has arrived today , but I need your opinion on the *Itzel snake-print pants*... 1st picture is size 38 and I like the prints on the pants, 2nd & 3rd pictures are size 36 which I like how it fitted on me.  *Do you think the pants on the 1st picture has better prints??  What are your opinions??*  Sorry the pants color sort of blend in with my wall and flooring color .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is *Zillah distressed jeans* & I .  I can roll up and let them down.  IMO... Zillah runs smaller compares to Itzel, so size 38 in Zillah fits me perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I received my *Zara jacket* size XS last week and I really like the style and for the price, quality is acceptable. Pairing with my J Brand gigi.


----------



## Jaded81

Love it!



missypiiig said:


> View attachment 1657842
> 
> 
> Receive my trainers today from matches!
> 
> Super comfortable but little higher for me.
> 
> Can't wait go outside with this trainers!!!


----------



## Jaded81

You are totally killing it!!!




tonkamama said:


> Today's outfit ~ my *ÉTOILE IM Wabi leopard-print corduroy pants* which I have posted here couple times before...


----------



## Jaded81

Oh wow! Can't wait to see them!! One thing I am concerned about it that the strap on the lower heel, which I think is better for me, is looser on the ankles (from the pics I have seen) than the Rio pics in the runway. I am curious to hear if that is the case. I have very thin ankles so I can't have anything too loose.




jellylicious said:


> Girls...i really hope not cause i pre-order the rio's. i'm still waiting for them to be shipped out. Hope to find out soon if they hurt.


----------



## Jaded81

I am so sorry to hear that! Are you better now? *hugs*




chicjean said:


> nycbagfiend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you both  It's complicated, but it's happened before, and will probably keep happening to me because of the shape of my spine. This time I was opening a heavy door and twisted too much and they just popped out. It stinks because every time it happens I have to go to the hospital to have them put back and there's nothing, it seems, that can be done to keep them in place.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jaded81

Great outfit as usual! 



angelastoel said:


> love your pants Jellylicious, here my outfit from last saturday night with my flana jacket and Dana boots


----------



## Jaded81

Love these jeans!!! 



jellylicious said:


> Oh wow-perfect fit on you. I saw the trash jeans today IRL and they are super hot. I like the right pair of the Zara shoes too. Sexy...with a capital "S"! I have too many black pants/jeans...so will let this one go unless it appears on sale.
> 
> 
> Can't wait for you to get them in and mod pixs please!  I think you made a great choice going with the skinnier cut.
> 
> Went into Barney's and saw the ipa jeans.   I love the crop cut and the fit. Here's my mod pix-excuse my bare feet. I also got the long sleeve black net tee (i don't know what it's called.) and slapped a black cardi over it. Just love the combo.


----------



## Jaded81

Looks very versatile! Any mod pics? 




Jayne1 said:


> This is my new, boring (but functional) short Etoile trench.
> 
> I wish it were more promininat in the on-line stores' blogs, so I can see how they styled it, but no stores seemed to find it special enough to buy.
> 
> Interesting note... I'm happy to take a Large or a size 42 many times, and if something is over-sized, I take a Medium and can easily size down... but this coat is a 36!! The 38 and 40 were too huge.  The 36 is still plenty big and roomy.


----------



## Jaded81

Thanks for the spy pics!! Now we need someone here to buy it so we can see how it looks like on a normal person!!




Jayne1 said:


> Are you talking about the pinkish ones?  I took pictures of different pairs throughout the store.
> 
> Here's more... some areas are bright and others faded. I think it probably looks more interesting that way.


----------



## Jaded81

Love love love the Iztel and the Zillah on you!! You have such a lovely figure!



juneping said:


> i wore the snake jeans yesterday...


----------



## Jaded81

I agree!! Would love to get a coat like that but it will overwhelm me I am sure!




angelastoel said:


> I love how busy it is here again! Everytime I come back there are a few pages to read!
> Another typical IM-look, Vally jacket and Dicker boots, the coat is very old, so I don't know the name of that style


----------



## tonkamama

*Thank you Tee & Jaded81 ~ *Size 36 fits like real skinny jeans whereas size 38 fits like a straight leg ...  I love both so hard for me to decided.  But indeed size 36 is going back due the faded prints (I can order the size 36 back )..

*Jaded81 ~  *I am sorry that I believe IM pants are too big on you, I am usually size 26 in jeans and I can fit (or squeeze..) into a size 36 the smallest ...  so these will be too big for you unless you have them altered.  



Tee said:


> OMG, these jeans look so hot on you!!! Love them both! As for the Itzels, I like the size 36!





Jaded81 said:


> I am so jealous! IM pants fit you ridiculously well!!! I prefer the size 38 if I am honest, from the fit and print perspective
> 
> I would like to buy IM pants but am worried about the sizing since I am typically a size 24 in designer jeans. Seems like it will be too big on me


----------



## Jayne1

chicjean said:


> I kinda thought of trying that... just not sure how well it will work because of the stretch in the jeans. I do love them, just a little nervous because I hoped they would be more fitted like my Renells. Seeing as I haven't taken them off since they arrived, I'm sure I'll make it work


You are going to get so much wear out of them, they will practically cost nothing, in terms of amortized cost.

I find basic things like that are so much easier to wear.


----------



## Jayne1

chicjean said:


> My Zillahs FINALLY came today from Mrs H.* I guess I'm glad I got them for $100 less than NAP, because Fed Ex included a bill for an $80 *fee. Ugh. Oh well- I guess it's still a little cheaper than NAP and they're basically already sold out there anyway


I meant to ask - where are you located? 

I'm trying to figure out the total cost of things if I order from overseas.  Anyone ordering who lives in Canada?


----------



## tonkamama

chicjean said:


> My Zillahs FINALLY came today from Mrs H. I guess I'm glad I got them for $100 less than NAP, because Fed Ex included a bill for an $80 fee. Ugh. Oh well- I guess it's still a little cheaper than NAP and they're basically already sold out there anyway
> 
> Here are two not so awesome iPhone photos. I ordered the 40 since my Renell's were a 2 and snug. I'd say that these are definitely looser and a MUCH softer denim. I probably could get away with a 38 and they would be more fitted, but I don't think I'll be able to track down a smaller size and don't really wanna pay the crazy return shipping! I like the way they look from the front, all baggy and loose, but I don't know if I love the tapered thing they do in the back. If that makes any sense. If these are the "fitted" jeans, I can't imagine how big the boyfriend cut ones are! Although it may just be I ordered a size too big. Gotta love IM and her inconsistent sizing!
> 
> Regardless, I'm keeping them, I think I can deal with the loose butt, because I know I'll wear these to death. They're SOO comfortable and soft!
> 
> (PS- Sorry for the trash bag! Been catching up from my stupid injury this weekend!)


*chicjean ~* my experience with Renell is that the fabric is not stretchy at all, so not very forgiving therefore I would probably need to size up to a 2.  The Zillah's fabric is very soft and stretchy.... 

I love the front panel of your new jeans... as for the rear looks fine to me alto not as tight as the size 38 would have offered....  but gives a different look (the little loose look I was trying to achieved previously).  Try them again with a pair high heels... should left everything up.


----------



## tonkamama

*meishe & OrangeFizz ~* congrats & welcome to show case your favorite IM piece(s)...  I love Dicker Boots and currently having three pairs and there is no stopping... *OrangeFizz ~* love the color of your new Amely boots so versatile that you can wear them thru the Spring into cold Summer night!!!





meishe said:


> Hi ladies! Everyone is looking great and I'm loving the thread-- the main IM line is a little out of my price range, but I've gotten some Etoile goodies...
> My trusty Dickers and Max flannel shirt!





OrangeFizz said:


> Wanted to post a picture of my new Amely boots (A/W '10), with which I was obsessed for some time, and was finally able to be a hold of from a very lovely French girl. I initially wanted the Dark grey, but settled for the taupe, which might be better in the end as I see myself wearing these to death in the summer with white jeans .Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## am2022

wow.. lovely color! congrats! i have this in the grey colorway... its my fave boot for winter... partnered with my tempete bal jacket!!!



OrangeFizz said:


> Wanted to post a picture of my new Amely boots (A/W '10), with which I was obsessed for some time, and was finally able to be a hold of from a very lovely French girl. I initially wanted the Dark grey, but settled for the taupe, which might be better in the end as I see myself wearing these to death in the summer with white jeans .Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## chicjean

Fee4zy said:


> Looking good chicjean!  Keep them.



Thank you- I think I'm going to. Yay for my one IM purchase this season- her stuff is getting sooo pricey, but I love that Ulyse coat, too... now to start saving for fall 

*juneping*, thought about eBay, but it's not worth it, I think. Wayy to much work and I do love them. They're just not what I expected, but I've been wearing them all night and the loose fit/look is growing on me. 

*OrangeFizz*, those boots are AWESOME! Congrats!

*Jaded81*, thank you! I'm like 90% better- been laying low and trying to not do too much. 

*Jayne1*, I think so, too. Like I said, they're not what I thought they'd be, but I do love them. I also agree that basic things are easy to wear- I'd say a big chunk of my closet is basics. As for where I am, I'm in the US, but I flip between Utah and Los Angeles. I got the jeans sent to California, which I think is why I have this awesome fee from Fed Ex. 



tonkamama said:


> *chicjean ~* my experience with Renell is that the fabric is not stretchy at all, so not very forgiving therefore I would probably need to size up to a 2.  The Zillah's fabric is very soft and stretchy....
> 
> I love the front panel of your new jeans... as for the rear looks fine to me alto not as tight as the size 38 would have offered....  but gives a different look (the little loose look I was trying to achieved previously).  Try them again with a pair high heels... should left everything up.



I totally agree- my Renells are STIFF, but I love them. The Zillahs are SO soft in comparison. They just weren't what I expected at all, since I kind of assumed they'd be like by Renells. I'll definitely try them with heels when my back is back to 100%!


----------



## jellylicious

Jaded81 said:


> Oh wow! Can't wait to see them!! One thing I am concerned about it that the strap on the lower heel, which I think is better for me, is looser on the ankles (from the pics I have seen) than the Rio pics in the runway. I am curious to hear if that is the case. I have very thin ankles so I can't have anything too loose.


I have thin ankles too-keeping my fingers crossed that they're not going to be loose on. 



Jaded81 said:


> Love these jeans!!!


Thanks! I'm like you-was skeptical about the size. Was quite surprised that the ipa fits me to a T since I'm a 24 myself in designer jeans.  You may want to give the 36's a try.


----------



## jellylicious

OrangeFizz said:


> Wanted to post a picture of my new Amely boots (A/W '10), with which I was obsessed for some time, and was finally able to be a hold of from a very lovely French girl. I initially wanted the Dark grey, but settled for the taupe, which might be better in the end as I see myself wearing these to death in the summer with white jeans .Thanks for letting me share!



Great pair and the color is so versatile! You'll wear them to death-congrats!


----------



## juneping

OrangeFizz said:


> Wanted to post a picture of my new Amely boots (A/W '10), with which I was obsessed for some time, and was finally able to be a hold of from a very lovely French girl. I initially wanted the Dark grey, but settled for the taupe, which might be better in the end as I see myself wearing these to death in the summer with white jeans .Thanks for letting me share!



very COOL!! may i ask if the rims were folded by default or you folded them??
i am wearing my mony today and i folded them down the first time...it was quite a task b/c the leather was stiff..the suede side was much easier.


----------



## mercer

Did anyone here score the Reilly jacket that popped up on Yoox this morning?  I hope it went to someone who will wear and love it.  I'd hate to see it pop up on ebay!


----------



## juneping

mercer said:


> Did anyone here score the Reilly jacket that popped up on Yoox this morning?  I hope it went to someone who will wear and love it.  I'd hate to see it pop up on ebay!



OMG....can't believe it. what size was it...did you recall??


----------



## nycbagfiend

mercer said:


> Did anyone here score the Reilly jacket that popped up on Yoox this morning?  I hope it went to someone who will wear and love it.  I'd hate to see it pop up on ebay!



i saw that one too at around 8.45am EST--was already gone!  i don't know what size it was, but great price at $650ish!

hope someone here got it!


----------



## mercer

juneping said:


> OMG....can't believe it. what size was it...did you recall??


 

It was already gone at 6:00 a.m. CST.  I'm just kicking myself because I normally wake up earilier!  Not sure of the size.  Someone was very lucky!  I'll be so mad if it shows up on ebay for $3000 in the next week!


----------



## nycbagfiend

mercer said:


> It was already gone at 6:00 a.m. CST.  I'm just kicking myself because I normally wake up earilier!  Not sure of the size.  Someone was very lucky!  I'll be so mad if it shows up on ebay for $3000 in the next week!



hmm...i was hit with insomnia last night and surfed the web for a while--i think i did a quick look at yoox around 4am EST--we both must have just missed it!  i think yoox tends to update in the n.american wee hours/european working hours.

bah...i've definitely seen lots of sold out items on yoox unfortunately appear on ebay all too often..there are 2 or 3 particular sellers that are definite resellers--must scour/stalk the sale sites on a repetitive basis.  i do that too only i'm just looking for myself!


----------



## chicjean

Changed my mind- gonna go for the 38... listing the 40 on eBay and hopefully it's not too much of a  hassle


----------



## mercer

nycbagfiend said:


> hmm...i was hit with insomnia last night and surfed the web for a while--i think i did a quick look at yoox around 4am EST--we both must have just missed it! i think yoox tends to update in the n.american wee hours/european working hours.
> 
> bah...i've definitely seen lots of sold out items on yoox unfortunately appear on ebay all too often..there are 2 or 3 particular sellers that are definite resellers--must scour/stalk the sale sites on a repetitive basis. i do that too only i'm just looking for myself!


 
I can never figure out how those same resellers always end up with the choice items from yoox.  They must stalk that site every minute!


----------



## jellybebe

chicjean said:


> Changed my mind- gonna go for the 38... listing the 40 on eBay and hopefully it's not too much of a  hassle



Ooh I want these now!


----------



## tb-purselover

mercer said:


> I can never figure out how those same resellers always end up with the choice items from yoox.  They must stalk that site every minute!


Seriously, when do they sleep?! I'm sort of getting P'O'ed about it . I want those good deals! 

If it is someone who really wears and loves IM then yay, I am happy for them! But if it is these resellers then BOO!


----------



## chicjean

tb-purselover said:


> Seriously, when do they sleep?! I'm sort of getting P'O'ed about it . I want those good deals!
> 
> If it is someone who really wears and loves IM then yay, I am happy for them! But if it is these resellers then BOO!



Totally agree!


----------



## OrangeFizz

"Thank you"s going out to  *Tee, Jaded81, tonkamama, amacasa, chicjean, Jellylicious*. Thanks for your kind words, and I can't wait to post start posting spring/summer outfits. 
*Juneping* to answer your question, the boots came folded over, but can be worn w/ a lower fold or no fold at all, but it's crazy difficult to reposition the fold as the material has little give (I suspect that will change as I wear them more often.)


----------



## Jayne1

mercer said:


> I can never figure out how those same resellers always end up with the choice items from yoox.  They must stalk that site every minute!



They must have some kind of alert system.


----------



## Fee4zy

I'm debating about getting the Hana shorts jumpsuit in blue.  Really love the style and print, but $400 worth?


----------



## jellycup

do you guys know the difference between the zillah and ziane black trash jeans?  i can't tell the difference!  is one baggier than the other?


----------



## juneping

jellycup said:


> do you guys know the difference between the zillah and ziane black trash jeans?  i can't tell the difference!  is one baggier than the other?



zillah is the skinny cut but i am not sure about ziane...


----------



## soholaleni

tb-purselover said:


> Seriously, when do they sleep?! I'm sort of getting P'O'ed about it . I want those good deals!
> 
> If it is someone who really wears and loves IM then yay, I am happy for them! But if it is these resellers then BOO!



I was sooo angry when I checked Yoox at 7 AM EST and it was gone! This is the one IM jacket I really want and if it shows up on Ebay, I will have to stop myself from writing a nasty message to the reseller  I'm trying to convince myself it wasn't my size that was available anyways!


----------



## mercer

soholaleni said:


> I was sooo angry when I checked Yoox at 7 AM EST and it was gone! This is the one IM jacket I really want and if it shows up on Ebay, I will have to stop myself from writing a nasty message to the reseller  I'm trying to convince myself it wasn't my size that was available anyways!



Hee!  You and me both!  My heart stopped when I saw it!  Hopefully it went to a nice person who will appreciate it.


----------



## mercer

Fee4zy said:


> I'm debating about getting the Hana shorts jumpsuit in blue.  Really love the style and print, but $400 worth?



I think it's adorable!  As someone previously mentioned, a bit frustrating when when one needs to use the restroom, but it is cute!


----------



## chicjean

Fee4zy said:


> I'm debating about getting the Hana shorts jumpsuit in blue.  Really love the style and print, but $400 worth?



I tried this on when I tried on the Heko a few weeks ago. It's SOOO soft, but the way that the shorts flare out and then the string waist... it did a kinda funky camel toe thing on me. I'd say if you have free returns, go for it and see- I bet you could TOTALLY rock it!


----------



## vincci

hktaitai said:


> Hi French75, I believe your SA is right. We have Isabel Marant boutiques here in Hong Kong and the prices are higher than those in France; I suppose the same applies to the NYC store. Plus, the buyers always won't get all colour options of a certain item, and usually what they don't have is what you like the best.  Sigh.  Anyway, I still get most of my Marant's in the HK store only because I'm now entitled to a 20% discount , which brings the prices to a more comparable level of Paris's.


Oh so envy...you can get 20% off there? I am living in HK too and a big fans of IM. I am a VIP but only get 15% ((((


----------



## nycbagfiend

the weez is available on NAP US and international...already sold out on the US site and just size 42 left on international!

had to sit extra hard on my trigger finger early this AM!  seriously debating w/myself on this one!  

also, my itzels, lemmon dress and rivera scarf arrived!  having photo bucket issues on my phone but will try and get some mod photos up soon!


----------



## demicouture

the "weez" looks good but seriously Isabel needs to calm down with those prices! specially on that jacket...


----------



## juneping

vincci said:


> Oh so envy...you can get 20% off there? I am living in HK too and a big fans of IM. I am a VIP but only get 15% ((((



wow...15% is quite a lot.
i went to HK IM store when i visited home, the SA told me the snake printed jeans were HKD 5000...that's pretty steep compared to the US price. i don't know if she quoted the right price or price in HK went up so much.



nycbagfiend said:


> the weez is available on NAP US and international...already sold out on the US site and just size 42 left on international!
> 
> had to sit extra hard on my trigger finger early this AM!  seriously debating w/myself on this one!
> 
> also, my itzels, lemmon dress and rivera scarf arrived!  having photo bucket issues on my phone but will try and get some mod photos up soon!



so where are the photos...
and you can buy and try then decide....you sure don't want to kick yourself later..don't you...



demicouture said:


> the "weez" looks good but seriously Isabel needs to calm down with those prices! specially on that jacket...


may be she and Karl L are besties...


----------



## weibaobai

per my blog...


----------



## jellylicious

weibaobai said:


> per my blog...


Beautiful-love your outfit! Very stylishly put together.


----------



## juneping

saw this one on wendy (wendy's lookbook)...and it reminded me so much of flana jacket. i just don't care for those annoying bom bom
http://www.shopbop.com/embellished-...=affprg-4441350-MAISN2015016755&colorId=16755


----------



## jellylicious

I saw this on OTTENY too-it would look better without pom pom's.


----------



## mercer

weibaobai said:


> per my blog...



absolutely lovely!  I love seeing the way people put different IM pieces together!


----------



## Greentea

weibaobai said:


> per my blog...



Perfection! I'll have to try this with my Lexy and fur vest!


----------



## mercer

juneping said:


> saw this one on wendy (wendy's lookbook)...and it reminded me so much of flana jacket. i just don't care for those annoying bom bom
> http://www.shopbop.com/embellished-...=affprg-4441350-MAISN2015016755&colorId=16755



Thanks for sharing this Juneping!  It really does remind one of the flana.  Here's my dilemma when it comes to lookalikes- do I spend $252 on something that's very nice?  Or do I put the $$ towards an Isabel Marant piece that I will love?  I wonder if those pom poms could be snipped off?


----------



## Greentea

mercer said:


> Thanks for sharing this Juneping!  It really does remind one of the flana.  Here's my dilemma when it comes to lookalikes- do I spend $252 on something that's very nice?  Or do I put the $$ towards an Isabel Marant piece that I will love?  I wonder if those pom poms could be snipped off?



For me, it depends on if it's a classic investment piece for you or just a fun, trendy, fashion(y) piece. All about cost per wear.


----------



## tonkamama

mercer said:


> Thanks for sharing this Juneping!  It really does remind one of the flana.  Here's my dilemma when it comes to lookalikes- do I spend $252 on something that's very nice?  Or do I put the $$ towards an Isabel Marant piece that I will love?  I wonder if those pom poms could be snipped off?


I have the same thought... spend over $252 on a lookalike... or get the real thing?  Tough decision!!  I think I will get those lookalike at sale mark down price just for fun  (not for collection)...  

I have bought few Zara jackets thru out past couple weeks that lookalike IM ...  My thinking is for around $89 ~ $129 / piece, these Zara looklike jackets are justifiable   BTW..I do find this season Zara jackets are too amazing to pass...  esp IM (SS collection) has no jackets for my liking (or I can afford it...)....  yes I believe you can cut off those pom pom ,but I think they are cute.


----------



## juneping

that's how it looks like on wendy 
and that's how it looks like on OTTE...




which i thought is a great representation of the jacket...i WANT.. minus the pompom


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> wendyslookbook.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/Pom-poms-9-433x650.jpg
> that's how it looks like on wendy
> and that's how it looks like on OTTE...
> otteny.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/1600x1600/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/i/m/img_5505_1.jpg
> which i thought is a great representation of the jacket...i WANT.. minus the pompom


Juneping you are always good at finding that special piece(s) to share with us....so inspiring regardless if labels are IM or not.... Thanks.


----------



## chicjean

weibaobai said:


> per my blog...



Gorgeous!!


----------



## nycbagfiend

weibaobai said:


> per my blog...



i love it, wei!  such a great way to make the lexy cozier on a cold day!


----------



## nycbagfiend

juneping said:


> g-ecx.images-amazon.com/images/G/01/Shopbop/p/pcs/products/maisn/maisn2015016755/maisn2015016755_p1_1-0_347x683.jpg
> 
> saw this one on wendy (wendy's lookbook)...and it reminded me so much of flana jacket. i just don't care for those annoying bom bom
> http://www.shopbop.com/embellished-...=affprg-4441350-MAISN2015016755&colorId=16755



ooh...nice find, june!  this is definitely reminiscent of the flana...i agree--the pom poms are a little distracting.  haven't seen it up close but i'd think they're an easy snip-snip to get rid of??


----------



## jellybebe

weibaobai said:


> per my blog...



Amazing outfit!


----------



## nycbagfiend

i finally broke out my july last night!  went out dinner w/a bunch of girlfriends and it garnered a bunch of compliments esp from our server who oohed/aahed over it!

i paired it with an ann demeulmeester tank, j.brand waxed skinnys and alaia booties:

URL=http://s1063.photobucket.com/albums/t501/nycbagfiend/?action=view&current=f3742209.jpg]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]


----------



## nycbagfiend

hmm....not sure what i did wrong but not sure i did the thumbnail thing correctly...here's the 2nd try!


----------



## am2022

Love love everything!!! Looking so fab!!! 


nycbagfiend said:


> hmm....not sure what i did wrong but not sure i di
> 
> d the thumbnail thing correctly...here's the 2nd try!


----------



## Fee4zy

nycbagfiend said:


> hmm....not sure what i did wrong but not sure i did the thumbnail thing correctly...here's the 2nd try!



Haute!  Amazing outfit.


----------



## jellylicious

nycbagfiend said:


> hmm....not sure what i did wrong but not sure i did the thumbnail thing correctly...here's the 2nd try!



Beautiful combo-the marron tee picks up the colors of the paisley in the jacket and great choice with the alaia's.


----------



## mercer

love, love, love!!!  You look great/fabulous/amazing!!!!



nycbagfiend said:


> hmm....not sure what i did wrong but not sure i did the thumbnail thing correctly...here's the 2nd try!


----------



## juneping

nycbagfiend said:


> hmm....not sure what i did wrong but not sure i did the thumbnail thing correctly...here's the 2nd try!



love your boots...match so well with the july....HOT!!


----------



## tonkamama

nycbagfiend said:


> hmm....not sure what i did wrong but not sure i did the thumbnail thing correctly...here's the 2nd try!


So chic!!  Love your pairing!!  The July is so amazingly beautiful that I will never get tired looking at it!!  Love your alaia booties...


----------



## weibaobai

Hi Jellylicious~ Thank YOU!


jellylicious said:


> Beautiful-love your outfit! Very stylishly put together.


 
Hi Mercer~ This is actually my only IM piece but I really love how versatile it can be!


mercer said:


> absolutely lovely! I love seeing the way people put different IM pieces together!


 
Hi Greentea~Yes do it!  Sometimes I feel like the lexy isnt quite enough to keep me warm..so with the vest, its perfect!


Greentea said:


> Perfection! I'll have to try this with my Lexy and fur vest!


 
Hi Chicjean~ Thanks!


chicjean said:


> Gorgeous!!


 
Hi Nycbagfiend~thank you! Warmth is super important!


nycbagfiend said:


> i love it, wei! such a great way to make the lexy cozier on a cold day!


 
Hi Jellybebe~ Thank you!


jellybebe said:


> Amazing outfit!


----------



## flower71

*nycbagfiend*, love the whole look, but those alaias


----------



## flower71

weibaobai said:


> per my blog...


so very stylish wei!


----------



## tb-purselover

Oh I hope you had a great time on your girl's night out!

You look beautiful. The alaia boots are amazing. I love them!



nycbagfiend said:


> hmm....not sure what i did wrong but not sure i did the thumbnail thing correctly...here's the 2nd try!


----------



## tb-purselover

I loved how you styled it! Turned an IM piece that is a bit more classical and made it super edgy! Looove that!



weibaobai said:


> per my blog...


----------



## Jaded81

nycbagfiend said:
			
		

> hmm....not sure what i did wrong but not sure i did the thumbnail thing correctly...here's the 2nd try!



Oh wow, the alaia boots really goes with the July! Stunning outfit!


----------



## Jaded81

juneping said:
			
		

> that's how it looks like on wendy
> and that's how it looks like on OTTE...
> 
> which i thought is a great representation of the jacket...i WANT.. minus the pompom



Oh crap I think I need that jacket!


----------



## Jaded81

tonkamama said:
			
		

> I have the same thought... spend over $252 on a lookalike... or get the real thing?  Tough decision!!  I think I will get those lookalike at sale mark down price just for fun  (not for collection)...
> 
> I have bought few Zara jackets thru out past couple weeks that lookalike IM ...  My thinking is for around $89 ~ $129 / piece, these Zara looklike jackets are justifiable   BTW..I do find this season Zara jackets are too amazing to pass...  esp IM (SS collection) has no jackets for my liking (or I can afford it...)....  yes I believe you can cut off those pom pom ,but I think they are cute.



I totally agree! You and JunePing look fab in your Zara jackets!!


----------



## Jaded81

weibaobai said:
			
		

> per my blog...



Gosh never seen the Lexy worn like this before! What a clever idea!!


----------



## Jaded81

nycbagfiend said:
			
		

> the weez is available on NAP US and international...already sold out on the US site and just size 42 left on international!
> 
> had to sit extra hard on my trigger finger early this AM!  seriously debating w/myself on this one!
> 
> also, my itzels, lemmon dress and rivera scarf arrived!  having photo bucket issues on my phone but will try and get some mod photos up soon!



You have to get it! We need someone here to get that jacket! (Also, so the pesky resellers can't get their hands on it)

Ohhhhh what a haul! Can't wait to see action pics!


----------



## Jaded81

soholaleni said:
			
		

> I was sooo angry when I checked Yoox at 7 AM EST and it was gone! This is the one IM jacket I really want and if it shows up on Ebay, I will have to stop myself from writing a nasty message to the reseller  I'm trying to convince myself it wasn't my size that was available anyways!



I am sorry to hear that. I too have to stop myself from sending msges to those horrible resellers!!!


----------



## Jaded81

jellylicious said:
			
		

> I have thin ankles too-keeping my fingers crossed that they're not going to be loose on.
> 
> Thanks! I'm like you-was skeptical about the size. Was quite surprised that the ipa fits me to a T since I'm a 24 myself in designer jeans.  You may want to give the 36's a try.



Argh don't tempt me!!! I bought the tie dyed jeans from Zara do I can't justify getting another! Or so I tell myself


----------



## am2022

Love this pairing Wei!!! So ingenuous!!!



weibaobai said:


> per my blog...


----------



## weibaobai

Hi Flower71- Thank you so much!


flower71 said:


> so very stylish wei!


 
Hi Tb purselover~Sometimes the best outfits were out of neccesity! thank you!


tb-purselover said:


> I loved how you styled it! Turned an IM piece that is a bit more classical and made it super edgy! Looove that!


 
Hi Jaded81~ Sometimes the Lexy isn't quite enough on a chilly day! Thanks! 


Jaded81 said:


> Gosh never seen the Lexy worn like this before! What a clever idea!!


 
Hi Amacasa~ Thank you so much!  I love to layer!


amacasa said:


> Love this pairing Wei!!! So ingenuous!!!


----------



## weibaobai

Everytime I see your jacket I love it!  Too bad I missed the boat on that one 



nycbagfiend said:


> hmm....not sure what i did wrong but not sure i did the thumbnail thing correctly...here's the 2nd try!


----------



## Jaded81

Rosie in camel sadie!


----------



## flower71

^^love this pic though her black bag is so overstuffed it seems it's going to just crack!
ok, I nearly bought the tie &dye white and blue skinny jeans then when I tried it on again, I felt really FAT, ha!
So I went to zara and got myself a jacket! I still feel frustrated, I really think I need therapy, help!


----------



## Jaded81

flower71 said:
			
		

> ^^love this pic though her black bag is so overstuffed it seems it's going to just crack!
> ok, I nearly bought the tie &dye white and blue skinny jeans then when I tried it on again, I felt really FAT, ha!
> So I went to zara and got myself a jacket! I still feel frustrated, I really think I need therapy, help!



Awhhh.... I am sure you didn't look fat! You look great in all the pics you have posted so far! *hugs*


----------



## jellybebe

flower71 said:


> ^^love this pic though her black bag is so overstuffed it seems it's going to just crack!
> ok, I nearly bought the tie &dye white and blue skinny jeans then when I tried it on again, I felt really FAT, ha!
> So I went to zara and got myself a jacket! I still feel frustrated, I really think I need therapy, help!



You have a stunning figure, I'm sure it was just the jeans!


----------



## Isabelfan

Help! Need some advice! I bought the peeled panelled leather pants/ leggings from IM and it's out of this world!  Love it! 

But is there a special way to look after it? It's my first leather pants and i am afraid I will ruin it. Must I put some protector on them?  Welcome advice please!


----------



## flower71

jellybebe said:


> You have a stunning figure, I'm sure it was just the jeans!


thanks hon...I am still a bit sick so I guess everythin seems "dark".
anyway, I just took some pics of my IM from this season, just to remind me not to forget them in the closet. Why do we always want more?


----------



## flower71

here goes:


----------



## flower71

my Zena sweater from etoile IM:


----------



## meishe

flower71 said:
			
		

> here goes:



I have this blouse in black! I love it! Although I'm much shorter than you so it's pretty much a tunic  looks great! very summer!


----------



## flower71

my adam skinny jeans in khaki


----------



## flower71

meishe said:


> I have this blouse in black! I love it! Although I'm much shorter than you so it's pretty much a tunic  looks great! very summer!


I love it, so refreshing! I was eyeing the dress in black...on sale


----------



## juneping

Isabelfan said:


> Help! Need some advice! I bought the peeled panelled leather pants/ leggings from IM and it's out of this world!  Love it!
> 
> But is there a special way to look after it? It's my first leather pants and i am afraid I will ruin it. Must I put some protector on them?  Welcome advice please!



i would not do anything to them. just be careful when you wear them...don't drop anything on them. and only dry clean them when necessary...the more you dry clean them, the more stiff they get. i've touched those leather leggings...they were very very soft. 
enjoy and mod pix pls


----------



## flower71

and my zara tweed jacket...I owe it to june and tonkamama, thanks


----------



## juneping

flower71 said:


> here goes:





flower71 said:


> my adam skinny jeans in khaki



love everything. you love fab!! 
get well soon!!


----------



## am2022

Just lovely dear friend!!!



weibaobai said:


> per my blog...





flower71 said:


> here goes:


----------



## flower71

ok another one, close up


----------



## flower71

juneping said:


> love everything. you love fab!!
> get well soon!!


thanks dear june. I am aching all over and I have lost smell and taste! I am so hungry but I don't taste anything, it's quite awkward really...maybe after this I will it in those tie and dye jeans


----------



## flower71

amacasa said:


> Just lovely dear friend!!!


So tell me, what are you up to??


----------



## Isabelfan

juneping said:
			
		

> i would not do anything to them. just be careful when you wear them...don't drop anything on them. and only dry clean them when necessary...the more you dry clean them, the more stiff they get. i've touched those leather leggings...they were very very soft.
> enjoy and mod pix pls



Thank you Juneping!


----------



## jellylicious

flower71: fat nothing, more like fab! love every item you got. feel better!


----------



## Isabelfan

flower71 said:
			
		

> and my zara tweed jacket...I owe it to june and tonkamama, thanks



Lovely! The tshirt is nice too? Where is it from?


----------



## Jayne1

flower71 said:


> thanks hon...I am still a bit sick so I guess everythin seems "dark".
> anyway, I just took some pics of my IM from this season, just to remind me not to forget them in the closet. *Why do we always want more?*


I'm trying to stop myself from buying more IM tee shirts, for heavens sake.  Like I need more!


----------



## Jayne1

flower71 said:


> here goes:





flower71 said:


> my Zena sweater from etoile IM:





flower71 said:


> ok another one, close up


I've always said that the posters here look better in IM clothes -- more so than on the models.

I see a top like this and think - oh THAT'S how it's supposed to look!


----------



## Jayne1

double post -- sorry


----------



## Jayne1

What tee shirt is this and why do I not see your bra the way I can see my bra in these semi-sheer, burn-out tees?


----------



## flower71

Jayne1 said:


> What tee shirt is this and why do I not see your bra the way I can see my bra in these semi-sheer, burn-out tees?


thanks so much! I am feeling great after all these comments
The T shirt is by Humanoid! I have fallen in love with their tops. I wear nude bras with T shirts that are semi sheer. HTH!


----------



## Jayne1

flower71 said:


> thanks so much! I am feeling great after all these comments
> The T shirt is by Humanoid! I have fallen in love with their tops. *I wear nude bras with T shirts that are semi sheer. HTH!*


I wear a nude bra too but it still shows... I guess I'm too busty for semi sheer, burn out tees...


----------



## angelastoel

weibaobai said:


> per my blog...



I love how you combined the lexy and you are so extremely pretty!


----------



## tonkamama

flower71 said:


> thanks hon...I am still a bit sick so I guess everythin seems "dark".
> anyway, I just took some pics of my IM from this season, just to remind me not to forget them in the closet. Why do we always want more?


You have beautiful. figure... And it must be the color.... I also try to stay away from light color bottoms as much until I see many ladies rocking them then I would say to myself... I can do that too, I will look good in those!  Hehe 

Maybe next time when you feel better go give them a try again you will find yourself looking just as fab as other stylish ladies.


----------



## tonkamama

flower71 said:


> my adam skinny jeans in khaki


You are killing me!  I want everything you have on!


----------



## cornico

i need some help deciding between the black and kaki colors of the dicker boots. i wear mostly dark colors like blacks and navys. which would i get more wear out of??? thanks!!


----------



## tonkamama

flower71 said:


> ok another one, close up


Love it, love the color & style....may I ask what is your normal size in Zara?  It is amazing that we can incorporate Zara outfits with Isabel Marant pieces .... I am a true believer in mixing I think there is a a lot of fun in terms of creations.


----------



## tonkamama

Isabelfan said:


> Thank you Juneping!


Totally agree with Juneping!  Enjoy and rocking your leather pants ... Please also post mod picture.


----------



## tonkamama

cornico said:


> i need some help deciding between the black and kaki colors of the dicker boots. i wear mostly dark colors like blacks and navys. which would i get more wear out of??? thanks!!


I would say go with the black as your 1st pair.... This season kaki has green under tone but will be a good contrast to your black wardrobe.  I find myself wear my off-black Dicker more tho as my wardrobe mostly black and gray.  HTH


----------



## meishe

cornico said:
			
		

> i need some help deciding between the black and kaki colors of the dicker boots. i wear mostly dark colors like blacks and navys. which would i get more wear out of??? thanks!!



I have both of these colors, and find them pretty equally easy to wear. I definitely wore the black (anthracite) more often in the winter months, as I wore a lot of black jeans and dark sweaters. I'd say they would probably be slightly more versatile than the khaki if I had to choose. As tonka said, the khaki do have a green undertone, which may be less desirable to some. HTH!


----------



## cornico

tonkamama said:


> I would say go with the black as your 1st pair.... This season kaki has green under tone but will be a good contrast to your black wardrobe.  I find myself wear my off-black Dicker more tho as my wardrobe mostly black and gray.  HTH



thanks! i'm leaning towards the kaki since i already have so many black shoes.


----------



## cornico

meishe said:


> I have both of these colors, and find them pretty equally easy to wear. I definitely wore the black (anthracite) more often in the winter months, as I wore a lot of black jeans and dark sweaters. I'd say they would probably be slightly more versatile than the khaki if I had to choose. As tonka said, the khaki do have a green undertone, which may be less desirable to some. HTH!



thanks! do you know where i can find the black ones now?


----------



## weibaobai

hi angelastoel~  Thank you so much. You're so sweet! 



angelastoel said:


> I love how you combined the lexy and you are so extremely pretty!


----------



## meishe

cornico said:
			
		

> thanks! do you know where i can find the black ones now?



I purchased mine from Net A Porter (UK)  and  (USA). Where are you located? Apart from the major sites... NAP, Barney's, there are several international sites and smaller boutiques that seem to be carrying them (although sizes may be limited)


----------



## cornico

meishe said:


> I purchased mine from Net A Porter (UK)  and  (USA). Where are you located? Apart from the major sites... NAP, Barney's, there are several international sites and smaller boutiques that seem to be carrying them (although sizes may be limited)



i'm in CA. i tried barneys.com and NAP but barneys only has the black in a size 40 (i need 39) and NAP only has kaki. but i'm maybe barneys might have a bigger in store selection than their website?


----------



## tonkamama

cornico said:


> i'm in CA. i tried barneys.com and NAP but barneys only has the black in a size 40 (i need 39) and NAP only has kaki. but i'm maybe barneys might have a bigger in store selection than their website?


if NAP has a pair in your size...  best to order from NAP (US) ...

1. no sales tax 
2. free shipping & return
3. best customer service ~ call them and ask CS to put you on back order in case someone returns the black in your size.

As much as I love BNY..  I found them lack of above advantages esp the customer service part....  sorry I must be honest to myself.


----------



## cornico

tonkamama said:


> if NAP has a pair in your size...  best to order from NAP (US) ...
> 
> 1. no sales tax
> 2. free shipping & return
> 3. best customer service ~ call them and ask CS to put you on back order in case someone returns the black in your size.
> 
> As much as I love BNY..  I found them lack of above advantages esp the customer service part....  sorry I must be honest to myself.



thanks, this is really helpful! i appreciate it!


----------



## meishe

cornico said:
			
		

> i'm in CA. i tried barneys.com and NAP but barneys only has the black in a size 40 (i need 39) and NAP only has kaki. but i'm maybe barneys might have a bigger in store selection than their website?



I have had good experiences with NAP in general. I also have had some issues with BNY canceling my online orders, as they do not correlate their stock with online availability very well. The BNY Co-op near me (Philly) has had the black Dickers in for a while.. perhaps service would be better through the store than online.  Metier, Heist, and Creatures of Comfort in Cali carry IM, but you must contact them in order to purchase. I hope you find them!


----------



## cornico

if i wear an 8.5, i should get 39 right?


----------



## meishe

cornico said:
			
		

> if i wear an 8.5, i should get 39 right?



Yes, in my opinion.  I wear a 7.5-8 and have the 38


----------



## cornico

ok! i think i'm going to go with the kaki and now i'm only debating b/c of the price...! they're worth it right???


----------



## meishe

cornico said:
			
		

> ok! i think i'm going to go with the kaki and now i'm only debating b/c of the price...! they're worth it right???



I made them an investment piece 

Wear them almost every day- dress up or down- debated after trying many imitations, but there's nothing like the real thing!


----------



## cornico

i know, there are SOO many imitations it's crazy. it's nice to hear that you are getting so much wear out of them.


----------



## nycbagfiend

tonkamama said:


> if NAP has a pair in your size...  best to order from NAP (US) ...
> 
> 1. no sales tax
> 2. free shipping & return
> 3. best customer service ~ call them and ask CS to put you on back order in case someone returns the black in your size.
> 
> As much as I love BNY..  I found them lack of above advantages esp the customer service part....  sorry I must be honest to myself.



i 100% agree w/tonka--NAP customer service is awesome!  they're always super helpful and timely shipping.  barneys online is often a mess--i've had countless orders cancelled and was once sent a men's shirt when i ordered a women's dress! (granted, that was during sale time but still--crappy inventory control!)


----------



## nycbagfiend

cornico said:


> ok! i think i'm going to go with the kaki and now i'm only debating b/c of the price...! they're worth it right???



i have them in last yrs black and taupe--i've worn my black pair at least 3x a week this winter and they have held up pretty well (even tho' i risked it and didn't weather guard them or put on protective soles!) admittedly, i haven't worn my taupe ones (one yr later!) but i plan to break them in this spring!

i also have chocolate dixies (similar but lower heel version of the dickers) that i've worn a bunch and they held up just as well.

the price is a bit high for what it is, but i try to justify by price per wear...makes it more worth it to me then say a pair of heels i bought on sale for $275 2 yrs ago but have never worn!


----------



## nycbagfiend

flower71 said:


> here goes:



love all these pieces, flower--esp this shirt!  i've been eyeing since the early spring drop--think i might have to try one one!


----------



## tonkamama

nycbagfiend said:


> i have them in last yrs black and taupe--i've worn my black pair at least 3x a week this winter and they have held up pretty well (even tho' i risked it and didn't weather guard them or put on protective soles!) admittedly, i haven't worn my taupe ones (one yr later!) but i plan to break them in this spring!
> 
> i also have chocolate dixies (similar but lower heel version of the dickers) that i've worn a bunch and they held up just as well.
> 
> the price is a bit high for what it is, but i try to justify by price per wear...makes it more worth it to me then say a pair of heels i bought on sale for $275 2 yrs ago but have never worn!


*nycbagfiend ~* I was told we need to at least "weather guard" these suede boots once every 6 months with 3x treatments.  

Oh..  I have and love my Chocolate Dixie!!  I hope IM will bring back the lower heels Dixie in more spring colors next year...


----------



## nycbagfiend

flower71 said:


> and my zara tweed jacket...I owe it to june and tonkamama, thanks



super-cute!  i love all the zara pieces ladies!


----------



## nycbagfiend

tonkamama said:


> *nycbagfiend ~* I was told we need to at least "weather guard" these suede boots once every 6 months with 3x treatments.
> 
> Oh..  I have and love my Chocolate Dixie!!  I hope IM will bring back the lower heels Dixie in more spring colors next year...



yikes!  thanks for the heads up tonka!  i think i got lucky with the black pair (they're dark and i try not to wear them in the rain!) but will definitely spray my taupe pair before taking them out for a spin!

agreed on the dixies--i really like that style, more so then the jennys (which i figured was the low heel style this spring?)...hope IM thinks about re-releasing them in more colors!


----------



## nycbagfiend

amacasa said:


> Love love everything!!! Looking so fab!!!





Fee4zy said:


> Haute!  Amazing outfit.





jellylicious said:


> Beautiful combo-the marron tee picks up the colors of the paisley in the jacket and great choice with the alaia's.





mercer said:


> love, love, love!!!  You look great/fabulous/amazing!!!!





juneping said:


> love your boots...match so well with the july....HOT!!





tonkamama said:


> So chic!!  Love your pairing!!  The July is so amazingly beautiful that I will never get tired looking at it!!  Love your alaia
> booties...





flower71 said:


> *nycbagfiend*, love the whole look, but those alaias





tb-purselover said:


> Oh I hope you had a great time on your girl's night out!
> 
> You look beautiful. The alaia boots are amazing. I love them!





Jaded81 said:


> Oh wow, the alaia boots really goes with the July! Stunning outfit!



thank you, ladies!  the july really makes an outfit!  

as for the alaias--they were a total impulse purchase at the after-xmas saks sale...still pricey even on sale but i didn't have anything like them. i have to admit--they *kill* my feet...i feel like i'm wearing ballet pointe shoes when i wear them and it takes me about 10 minutes to walk one block, but they are so worth it--fun statement shoes! aren't we supposed to suffer for fashion!


----------



## nycbagfiend

...annnnddd, coming off the high of wearing the july jacket...i tried on the itzels today.  UGH, UGH, UGH!  i love the pants but the 6/7 lbs i put on in the past couple months are rearing their ugly, ugly head!  between all-inclusive vacation, numerous b-day and an anniversary dinner(s), and stress eating (has anyone else dealt w/kindegarten admissions in nyc--insane, i tell you!) i definitely am not at my fighting weight and these pants just shocked me back to life--diet starts monday! 

i love the pants but i think i'm going to return them, get back to the gym and sensible eating and hope they still have them in about a month or so--they'll be be my incentive not to run to the fridge at midnight!


----------



## nycbagfiend

here's the photo (which i debated even posting...ick..hello hips and thighs! )


----------



## tonkamama

nycbagfiend said:


> ...annnnddd, coming off the high of wearing the july jacket...i tried on the itzels today.  UGH, UGH, UGH!  i love the pants but the 6/7 lbs i put on in the past couple months are rearing their ugly, ugly head!  between all-inclusive vacation, numerous b-day and an anniversary dinner(s), and stress eating (has anyone else dealt w/kindegarten admissions in nyc--insane, i tell you!) i definitely am not at my fighting weight and these pants just shocked me back to life--diet starts monday!
> 
> i love the pants but i think i'm going to return them, get back to the gym and sensible eating and hope they still have them in about a month or so--they'll be be my incentive not to run to the fridge at midnight!


*nyc ~*   TBH...  I get that shocking sensation every time I tired on a new pair of nice jeans thinking I was letting myself too freely over my 2nd passion ~ food!!  But after a while, jeans started to soften and form to your body tho...  and I was like...  must be the jeans!  LOL   

According to the picture, the itzels looks like very fitted on you but not like super tight!  (sort of reminded me of my itzels in size 36).  The question is ...  weather you like the tight fitted style or not...  

*But I must say ~ itzels looks gorgeous on you!!!   *


----------



## Jayne1

HELP!!

Has anyone ssuccesfully ordered from *mcmarket.mc*  ?

I'm becoming stupidly obsessed with finding a Main Line tee and they have it... but I don't want to order from them if the service is bad.


----------



## Fee4zy

nycbagfiend said:


> ...annnnddd, coming off the high of wearing the july jacket...i tried on the itzels today.  UGH, UGH, UGH!  i love the pants but the 6/7 lbs i put on in the past couple months are rearing their ugly, ugly head!  between all-inclusive vacation, numerous b-day and an anniversary dinner(s), and stress eating (has anyone else dealt w/kindegarten admissions in nyc--insane, i tell you!) i definitely am not at my fighting weight and these pants just shocked me back to life--diet starts monday!
> 
> i love the pants but i think i'm going to return them, get back to the gym and sensible eating and hope they still have them in about a month or so--they'll be be my incentive not to run to the fridge at midnight!



I've seen the documentary about NYC kindergarten craziness.  I can't even imagine the stress.  If you love the pants, hold onto them, cause you won't find them after you've lost the lbs.  If you don't love them, then return and hope they are there later.  My youngest is in K and older in 2nd, so my life is finally getting back to me.  Hang in there!


----------



## tb-purselover

Hey nycbagfiend,

Oh I can't imagine the stress of kinder admissions in NYC! I have some friends who told me about it all. It is so stressful! 

I love these on you and feel you shouldn't return them. Plus, if you love them the likelyhood you will get them back is almost impossible. Also, these baby cords tend to give a little more after you wear them for a while. 

But, it is all about what your instincts tell you. If you feel they are not right, then return them. You can probably find them on eBay or another source if you look hard enough!

Let us know what you decide .



nycbagfiend said:


> here's the photo (which i debated even posting...ick..hello hips and thighs! )


----------



## flower71

nycbagfiend said:


> love all these pieces, flower--esp this shirt!  i've been eyeing since the early spring drop--think i might have to try one one!


I think you should! Sorry about the shoes...at my age I can't suffer too much even for fashion. The suffering is so much more intense and it takes way longer to go away,  sigh!


----------



## flower71

tonkamama said:


> Love it, love the color & style....may I ask what is your normal size in Zara?  It is amazing that we can incorporate Zara outfits with Isabel Marant pieces .... I am a true believer in mixing I think there is a a lot of fun in terms of creations.


Hey dearest! I am a 38/40 in French sizing so I got the medium. I tried the S but too snug around my shoulders. I also am so glad you girls inspire me to play with fashion! Thank you


----------



## flower71

nycbagfiend said:


> here's the photo (which i debated even posting...ick..hello hips and thighs! )


goodness, you look "smashing"! You IM gals have got legs and such a figure...I love these pants on you


----------



## flower71

Fee4zy said:


> I've seen the documentary about NYC kindergarten craziness.  I can't even imagine the stress.  If you love the pants, hold onto them, cause you won't find them after you've lost the lbs.  If you don't love them, then return and hope they are there later.  *My youngest is in K and older in 2nd, so my life is finally getting back to me.  Hang in there*!


Me too! Am so much back to "life" than ever...For me, first Three hard years then back to normality, more or less...
I didn't get the pants I wanted on time and they were snatched away! IM is doing so well, even her outrageous prices don't seem to back people off, au contraire, the weez jacket was sold out in less than 24 h on NAP and it was 2700!


----------



## nycbagfiend

flower71 said:


> goodness, you look "smashing"! You IM gals have got legs and such a figure...I love these pants on you





tb-purselover said:


> Hey nycbagfiend,
> 
> Oh I can't imagine the stress of kinder admissions in NYC! I have some friends who told me about it all. It is so stressful!
> 
> I love these on you and feel you shouldn't return them. Plus, if you love them the likelyhood you will get them back is almost impossible. Also, these baby cords tend to give a little more after you wear them for a while.
> 
> But, it is all about what your instincts tell you. If you feel they are not right, then return them. You can probably find them on eBay or another source if you look hard enough!
> 
> Let us know what you decide .





Fee4zy said:


> I've seen the documentary about NYC kindergarten craziness.  I can't even imagine the stress.  If you love the pants, hold onto them, cause you won't find them after you've lost the lbs.  If you don't love them, then return and hope they are there later.  My youngest is in K and older in 2nd, so my life is finally getting back to me.  Hang in there!



thanks, ladies!  apologies for the pity party rant...coming off a stressful week but next week is looking much better! 

looking again at the itzels in the photo they don't look too horrible on but i felt a bit like a cased sausage in them!  i do love the look of them in general so maybe i'll hold on to them for the 2.5 weeks i have before i need to mail back to NAP and make a last minute decision then!


----------



## nycbagfiend

Jayne1 said:


> HELP!!
> 
> Has anyone ssuccesfully ordered from *mcmarket.mc*  ?
> 
> I'm becoming stupidly obsessed with finding a Main Line tee and they have it... but I don't want to order from them if the service is bad.



unfortunately i've never ordered from mcmarket so can't comment on that but just wanted to say i'm impressed w/your IM detective skills!  i didn't even realize some of these online shops exist!  nice work!

hope someone here is familiar w/mcmarket and can help you out!


----------



## Emmyxo

Hi everyone  Just thought I'd share a couple of photos of me wearing my Isabel Marant sleeveless tuxedo jacket 
My autumn/winter way of wearing it:





My spring/summer way of wearing it:


----------



## tb-purselover

Awesome!!! You are the first to post pics of this elusive piece! I love how you styled it. It is a very versatile piece and so chic. I'm looking forward to more pics!



Emmyxo said:


> Hi everyone  Just thought I'd share a couple of photos of me wearing my Isabel Marant sleeveless tuxedo jacket
> My autumn/winter way of wearing it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My spring/summer way of wearing it:


----------



## Emmyxo

tb-purselover said:


> Awesome!!! You are the first to post pics of this elusive piece! I love how you styled it. It is a very versatile piece and so chic. I'm looking forward to more pics!



Thank you! I managed to get the last in my size at 50% off on Matches Fashion. 
It's such a versatile jacket. So far I've found that it can be worn with pretty much anything!


----------



## flower71

Emmyxo said:


> Hi everyone  Just thought I'd share a couple of photos of me wearing my Isabel Marant sleeveless tuxedo jacket
> My autumn/winter way of wearing it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My spring/summer way of wearing it:


lovely pics. I have n't seen this vest worn before IRL so it helps to see how you style it! lucky girl, you can rock those shorts too


----------



## angelastoel

@ emmyxo, love the colour combo!!! please post outfit pics more often, I love it!
me with IM sweater and bobby sneakers:


----------



## Jaded81

nycbagfiend said:
			
		

> thanks, ladies!  apologies for the pity party rant...coming off a stressful week but next week is looking much better!
> 
> looking again at the itzels in the photo they don't look too horrible on but i felt a bit like a cased sausage in them!  i do love the look of them in general so maybe i'll hold on to them for the 2.5 weeks i have before i need to mail back to NAP and make a last minute decision then!



Honestly, I think it looks great on you and I really hope you keep them! But at the end of the day if you don't feel comfortable, you should return them because it will just sit in your closet !


----------



## Jaded81

Emmyxo said:
			
		

> Hi everyone  Just thought I'd share a couple of photos of me wearing my Isabel Marant sleeveless tuxedo jacket
> My autumn/winter way of wearing it:
> 
> My spring/summer way of wearing it:



Very cool outfit! Great buy!


----------



## Jaded81

Flower, great buys!


----------



## mercer

nycbagfiend said:


> here's the photo (which i debated even posting...ick..hello hips and thighs! )



Honey, you look great!


----------



## mercer

super cute and edgy!  



Emmyxo said:


> Hi everyone  Just thought I'd share a couple of photos of me wearing my Isabel Marant sleeveless tuxedo jacket
> My autumn/winter way of wearing it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My spring/summer way of wearing it:


----------



## mercer

Flower- fabulous!  Great pieces! I'm green with envy!



flower71 said:


> my adam skinny jeans in khaki


----------



## mercer

lovely as always!



angelastoel said:


> @ emmyxo, love the colour combo!!! please post outfit pics more often, I love it!
> me with IM sweater and bobby sneakers:


----------



## tonkamama

Emmyxo said:


> Hi everyone  Just thought I'd share a couple of photos of me wearing my Isabel Marant sleeveless tuxedo jacket
> My autumn/winter way of wearing it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My spring/summer way of wearing it:


Love how you pairing a tux vest with casual jeans and shorts...  super chic!!


----------



## tonkamama

angelastoel said:


> @ emmyxo, love the colour combo!!! please post outfit pics more often, I love it!
> me with IM sweater and bobby sneakers:


Love your sweater and sneakers..... always enjoy your blog and outfits!


----------



## Jayne1

Emmyxo said:


> Hi everyone  Just thought I'd share a couple of photos of me wearing my Isabel Marant sleeveless tuxedo jacket
> My autumn/winter way of wearing it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My spring/summer way of wearing it:


Gorgeous!!


----------



## flower71

mercer said:


> Flower- fabulous!  Great pieces! I'm green with envy!


thanks mercer, i admit that they get a lot of wear. What have u got this season or wishing to get?


----------



## Jaded81

If only I could raid your wardrobe! 



angelastoel said:


> @ emmyxo, love the colour combo!!! please post outfit pics more often, I love it!
> me with IM sweater and bobby sneakers:


----------



## tb-purselover

Hey Flower! How did I miss your pics of your new pieces!

I love this shirt on you. The color looks great on you and the way it falls looks so effortless.

The sweater fits you perfectly. I looked at this sweater and it didn't look right with my broad shoulders! I love the color blocking of it. It is such a slimming sweater. I only wish it worked for me! On me if I chose my size, it would be too tight in the bust/shoulders. But then when I sized it it just looked sloppy and didn't show off the color blocking pattern of the sweater. It looks beautiful on you!!!

The Zara tweed, I think many of us on this thread must have it by now . I love mine too!



flower71 said:


> here goes:


----------



## Jayne1

nycbagfiend said:


> unfortunately i've never ordered from mcmarket so can't comment on that but just wanted to say* i'm impressed w/your IM detective skills! * i didn't even realize some of these online shops exist!  nice work!
> 
> hope someone here is familiar w/mcmarket and can help you out!



In spite of all the detective work I do, NAP and Mytheresa can't be beat for shopping IM.  Also, I trust them if something goes wrong.


----------



## tb-purselover

Love this look on you Angelastoel. You always look so effortless and chic. 

I always enjoy reading your blog! I go to it at least twice weekly.



angelastoel said:


> @ emmyxo, love the colour combo!!! please post outfit pics more often, I love it!
> me with IM sweater and bobby sneakers:


----------



## am2022

Lovely piece!!! I've been waiting for this to go even lower on the discount as my white marant vest that I wear to the office everyday seriously needs a break!!! Love it on you!!!


OTE=Emmyxo;21472218]Hi everyone  Just thought I'd share a couple of photos of me wearing my Isabel Marant sleeveless tuxedo jacket 
My autumn/winter way of wearing it:




My spring/summer way of wearing it:





[/QUOTE]


----------



## flower71

tb-purselover said:


> Hey Flower! How did I miss your pics of your new pieces!
> 
> I love this shirt on you. The color looks great on you and the way it falls looks so effortless.
> 
> The sweater fits you perfectly. I looked at this sweater and it didn't look right with my broad shoulders! I love the color blocking of it. It is such a slimming sweater. I only wish it worked for me! On me if I chose my size, it would be too tight in the bust/shoulders. But then when I sized it it just looked sloppy and didn't show off the color blocking pattern of the sweater. It looks beautiful on you!!!
> 
> The Zara tweed, I think many of us on this thread must have it by now . I love mine too!


gosh, thanks tb! I keep thinking of your chloe boots...
about the sweater, i was attracted by the colour blocking, and coral just sings to me. It's in wool so a bit itchy if you don't wear a long T.


----------



## flower71

Jayne1 said:


> In spite of all the detective work I do, NAP and Mytheresa can't be beat for shopping IM.  Also, I trust them if something goes wrong.


so very true


----------



## angelastoel

@ mercer, tonkamamma, jaded81, tb-purselover:
Thanks for the sweet comments girls! I always have so much fun combining my items (and feel always a little bit un-comfy shooting them...) and posting them here and on my blog, but the fact I entertain people makes it even better!


----------



## mercer

angelastoel said:


> @ mercer, tonkamamma, jaded81, tb-purselover:
> Thanks *** *** sweet comments girls! I always **** ** much fun combining ** items (*** feel always a little bit un-comfy shooting them...) *** posting them here *** ** ** blog, *** *** fact I entertain people makes ** even better!



I'm a big fan ** **** blog, too!  **'s very inspirational! My daily work life doesn't **** me in contact **** fabulously dressed people, ** ** *** be easy ** slip into, "good enough!" **** I leave *** house in *** morning.  Looking ** **** blog, reminds me that just because I'm *** surrounded ** fabulousity, doesn't mean I **** ** look boring, too!


----------



## mercer

flower71 said:


> thanks mercer, i admit that **** *** a lot ** wear. **** **** u got **** season ** wishing ** ***?



Oh, everything!

Seriously, I'm trying ** find some pieces from previous collections.  *eyes gazing out ** middle distance, fists clenched*  I will find a Jordan.  It WILL be mine!


----------



## nycbagfiend

Emmyxo said:


> Hi everyone  Just thought I'd share a couple ** photos ** me wearing my Isabel Marant sleeveless tuxedo jacket
> My autumn/winter way ** wearing it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My spring/summer way ** wearing it:



very chic, emmyxo!


----------



## angelastoel

mercer said:


> I'm a big fan ** **** blog, too!  **'s very inspirational! My daily work life doesn't **** me in contact **** fabulously dressed people, ** ** *** be easy ** slip into, "good enough!" **** I leave *** house in *** morning.  Looking ** **** blog, reminds me that just because I'm *** surrounded ** fabulousity, doesn't mean I **** ** look boring, too!



thank *** so much! During my job I can only wear a white suit *** my colleagues don't really care about fashion, so I love ** make up for that in my spare time. I am lucky ** have a walk in closet where I can sometimes spend quite a while, when I have sudden inspiration *** then photograph *** pieces together on a hanger (**** my phone)  *** when I have no inspiration I browse ** *** "inspiration pics" *** choose a look that matches *** way I feel. It really helps! It also helps ** make pictures from what *** are wearing because it really shows *** what works *** what doesn't. *** posting it online definitely helps too, when something doesn't work, people will let *** know (also helps growing a thick skin, hehe)


----------



## flower71

angelastoel said:


> @ emmyxo, love the colour combo!!! please post outfit pics more often, I love it!
> me with IM sweater and bobby sneakers:


so cute!


----------



## Emmyxo

flower71 said:


> lovely pics. I have n't seen this vest worn before IRL so it helps to see how you style it! lucky girl, you can rock those shorts too





mercer said:


> super cute and edgy!





tonkamama said:


> Love how you pairing a tux vest with casual jeans and shorts...  super chic!!





Jayne1 said:


> Gorgeous!!





nycbagfiend said:


> very chic, emmyxo!


Thank you everyone  I'm going to try and post more outfit photos on here from now on!


----------



## bagfan

Anybody got leather track pants? Picture is from La Garconne, the NAP had them in yellow, but all sold from UK site, big sizes left on US site. Would love to know if anybody bought or tried them. My friend saw somebody trying in the store and said it looked great....


----------



## am2022

Tie dye jeans at matches in all sizes ladies!!


----------



## Petite1010

Hi there, if I am not mistaken Keni jacket will come in red also! Rosie rocks!


----------



## hktaitai

vincci said:


> Oh so envy...you can get 20% off there? I am living in HK too and a big fans of IM. I am a VIP but only get 15% ((((



Buy more, and you'll get the same discount really soon


----------



## am2022

Hey there "C" !! Welcome back!!!




hktaitai said:


> Buy more, and you'll get the same discount really soon


----------



## jellylicious

Quick snapshot of the Itzel's. Seeing the faded print area around the thigh area IRL-i actually like it for me. The 36 fits just a tad loose-more like a boyfriend cut which i prefer.


----------



## juneping

hktaitai said:


> Buy more, and you'll get the same discount really soon



we've missed you...



jellylicious said:


> Quick snapshot of the Itzel's. Seeing the faded print area around the thigh area IRL-i actually like it for me. The 36 fits just a tad loose-more like a boyfriend cut which i prefer.



you must be tiny...i like them on you.


----------



## Greentea

jellylicious said:


> Quick snapshot of the Itzel's. Seeing the faded print area around the thigh area IRL-i actually like it for me. The 36 fits just a tad loose-more like a boyfriend cut which i prefer.



Perfect - I love these!


----------



## nycbagfiend

jellylicious said:


> Quick snapshot of the Itzel's. Seeing the faded print area around the thigh area IRL-i actually like it for me. The 36 fits just a tad loose-more like a boyfriend cut which i prefer.



love them on you!


----------



## am2022

Jelly this is looking so fAb on you!!!
Wear it in good health!!!




jellylicious said:


> Quick snapshot of the Itzel's. Seeing the faded print area around the thigh area IRL-i actually like it for me. The 36 fits just a tad loose-more like a boyfriend cut which i prefer.


----------



## jellylicious

juneping said:


> we've missed you...
> you must be tiny...i like them on you.





Greentea said:


> Perfect - I love these!





nycbagfiend said:


> love them on you!





amacasa said:


> Jelly this is looking so fAb on you!!!
> Wear it in good health!!!



*Thank you ladies-i really* *love them!***


----------



## tb-purselover

jellylicious said:


> Quick snapshot of the Itzel's. Seeing the faded print area around the thigh area IRL-i actually like it for me. The 36 fits just a tad loose-more like a boyfriend cut which i prefer.



I love them on you! Congrats on the new pair of Itzels. The looser/boyfriend look is just as flattering in this print as the skinny cut look!


----------



## tb-purselover

hktaitai said:


> Buy more, and you'll get the same discount really soon



Nice to see you! We have missed you. I would love to hear how you've added to your collection . Did you pick up anything new?


----------



## jellylicious

tb-purselover said:


> I love them on you! Congrats on the new pair of Itzels. The looser/boyfriend look is just as flattering in this print as the skinny cut look!



Thanks TB! Yea, i can't imagine trying on the boyfriend ones if this skinny cut is already doing the trick. 

Anybody still eyeing on the Reo embroidered jeans? They have them in all sizes at Morgan Clare site.


----------



## tonkamama

jellylicious said:


> Quick snapshot of the Itzel's. Seeing the faded print area around the thigh area IRL-i actually like it for me. *The 36 fits just a tad loose-more like a boyfriend cut which i prefer.*


*jellylicious ~* The fitting on you reminded me of those runway models!!  This is exactly the style I was talking about...  not the super baggy style.  You got the body for the runway look!!  Super chic!!


----------



## tb-purselover

I'm still considering them . But it is hard with buying abroad. I'm nervous . I love this colorway too!!! I also like the Reo jeans in Look 11 off the runway. The lighter ones with the pink, coral and etc. colorway.

Sizing is so hard. I'm usually a sz 38 but the measurements given to me is throwing me off. In the Reo I'm inbetween a 36 and 38. I think the 38 is probably the safer bet if I am to buy overseas. 

I like the looser fit on you of the Itzels so maybe if I bought the Reo in 38 it would look the same look. I like the loose look, but I hate the sloppy look. On you, the Itzels are perfect: loose but not sloppy.




jellylicious said:


> Thanks TB! Yea, i can't imagine trying on the boyfriend ones if this skinny cut is already doing the trick.
> 
> Anybody still eyeing on the Reo embroidered jeans? They have them in all sizes at Morgan Clare site.


----------



## mercer

tonkamama said:


> *jellylicious ~* The fitting on you reminded me of those runway models!! This is exactly the style I was talking about... not the super baggy style. You got the body for the runway look!! Super chic!!


 
Agreed!  You look fabulous!


----------



## Perfect Day

jellylicious said:
			
		

> Quick snapshot of the Itzel's. Seeing the faded print area around the thigh area IRL-i actually like it for me. The 36 fits just a tad loose-more like a boyfriend cut which i prefer.



They look really nice


----------



## tonkamama

tb-purselover said:


> I'm still considering them . But it is hard with buying abroad. I'm nervous . I love this colorway too!!! I also like the Reo jeans in Look 11 off the runway. The lighter ones with the pink, coral and etc. colorway.
> 
> Sizing is so hard. I'm usually a sz 38 but the measurements given to me is throwing me off. In the Reo I'm inbetween a 36 and 38. I think the 38 is probably the safer bet if I am to buy overseas.
> 
> I like the looser fit on you of the Itzels so maybe if I bought the Reo in 38 it would look the same look. I like the loose look, but I hate the sloppy look. On you, the Itzels are perfect: loose but not sloppy.


*tb ~* Reo size 38 will give you the super model runway look!!

I love how IM runway pants are being cut, regardless "skinny" or "boyfriend ~ tad loose" look both fit individual body shape and create that amazing look!!  

I wish BNY will bring in the Reo soon ....


----------



## jellylicious

tonkamama said:


> *jellylicious ~* The fitting on you reminded me of those runway models!!  This is exactly the style I was talking about...  not the super baggy style.  You got the body for the runway look!!  Super chic!!



Aww...I'm  *Thank you Tonka!* The heels definitely helped in looking less sloppy!  Did you send yours back for another 36 or kept the 38's? 



mercer said:


> Agreed!  You look fabulous!





Perfect Day said:


> They look really nice



*Thanks Mercer & Perfect Day!*


----------



## jellylicious

tb-purselover said:


> I'm still considering them . But it is hard with buying abroad. I'm nervous . I love this colorway too!!! I also like the Reo jeans in Look 11 off the runway. The lighter ones with the pink, coral and etc. colorway.
> 
> Sizing is so hard. I'm usually a sz 38 but the measurements given to me is throwing me off. In the Reo I'm inbetween a 36 and 38. I think the 38 is probably the safer bet if I am to buy overseas.
> 
> I like the looser fit on you of the Itzels so maybe if I bought the Reo in 38 it would look the same look. I like the loose look, but I hate the sloppy look. On you, the Itzels are perfect: loose but not sloppy.



Agree-i think the 38's will fit you boyfriend style. Hard to buy overseas-i had the same problem and held out until the itzels arrived here. I couldn't chance it if they were too big/sloppy on. Love to see the reos on you!


----------



## tonkamama

I kept size 38 as my zilah is more tight fitted so I am hoping Itzel in size 38 enable me to  create the similar look like yours .....   



jellylicious said:


> Aww...I'm  *Thank you Tonka!* The heels definitely helped in looking less sloppy!  Did you send yours back for another 36 or kept the 38's?


----------



## flower71

jellylicious said:


> Quick snapshot of the Itzel's. Seeing the faded print area around the thigh area IRL-i actually like it for me. The 36 fits just a tad loose-more like a boyfriend cut which i prefer.


perfection on you!


----------



## Jayne1

Can't believe I'm asking this -- when does NAP have their sale?  Early June or before?


----------



## mercer

Jayne1 said:


> Can't believe I'm asking this -- when does NAP have their sale? Early June or before?


 
I  you!  I was just wondering the same thing


----------



## nycbagfiend

haha...me three!

shopping is such a sport...nothing beats a sale!


----------



## jellylicious

tonkamama said:


> I kept size 38 as my zilah is more tight fitted so I am hoping Itzel in size 38 enable me to  create the similar look like yours .....


I see...please post pix when you get it. Pretty sure the 38 will do that for you. 



flower71 said:


> perfection on you!


merci flower71!



Jayne1 said:


> Can't believe I'm asking this -- when does NAP have their sale?  Early June or before?


Early to mid in June pretty sure about that. Bet we all can't wait!


----------



## nycbagfiend

just bought a pair of the new wila sneakers in black at the soho IM....i don't wear my willows much but i'm thinking i will get a lot of wear of the all black version!  i may be fooling myself but for some reason they fit more TTS this time around--i think part of the reason i don't wear my willows is they pinch a bit....the wila feels quite comfortable.

will post pics soon!


----------



## Jayne1

mercer said:


> I  you!  I was just wondering the same thing


  I have such a desire to shop and really don't need a darn thing.

But June seems so far away.


----------



## bgmommy

nycbagfiend said:


> just bought a pair of the new wila sneakers in black at the soho IM....i don't wear my willows much but i'm thinking i will get a lot of wear of the all black version!  i may be fooling myself but for some reason they fit more TTS this time around--i think part of the reason i don't wear my willows is they pinch a bit....the wila feels quite comfortable.
> 
> will post pics soon!



What's the wila...can't wait to see pics!!!  CONGRATS!  My memory is failing did you have the black/blue willow and we talked about them?  I wear my all black Bettys ALL the time and now the all whites too!  LOVE


----------



## tb-purselover

nycbagfiend said:


> just bought a pair of the new wila sneakers in black at the soho IM....i don't wear my willows much but i'm thinking i will get a lot of wear of the all black version!  i may be fooling myself but for some reason they fit more TTS this time around--i think part of the reason i don't wear my willows is they pinch a bit....the wila feels quite comfortable.
> 
> will post pics soon!



Wow, seriously?! I thought they wouldn't be in stores until June. How exciting! Please do post pics modeling them!!!


----------



## am2022

i know sale is always wonderful..

a little inspiration pic... ive been wanting the ulyse but its sold out everywhere~!


----------



## nycbagfiend

bgmommy said:


> What's the wila...can't wait to see pics!!!  CONGRATS!  My memory is failing did you have the black/blue willow and we talked about them?  I wear my all black Bettys ALL the time and now the all whites too!  LOVE





tb-purselover said:


> Wow, seriously?! I thought they wouldn't be in stores until June. How exciting! Please do post pics modeling them!!!



the wila is the new willow/bekket/perkins incarnation of the hi-top wedge!  as far as i know, it's now out in a solid black (which i bought) and a cream w/black piping that i now want to get my hands on too! it was a case of being in the right place at the right time--i had rec'd an email from my SA about a new shipment arriving and by time i called, there was a pretty long wait list but on a whim i stopped by this AM and they were just unpacking them and my SA grabbed a 41 for me.  

bgmommy--yep, that's me w/the blue/black/wine willows!  i really should start wearing them more often...tho' after trying on the wilas today, i'm convinced i had a mismarked size from barneys!  the wilas are comfortable from the first moment while i feel like i can't seem to break in the willows yet  

i'm jealous of your bettys!  i thought i preferred the hi-top style but the more i see the low versions, the more i want them!  of course, i can't seem to find a pair anywhere now that i want them 

photos to come shortly!


----------



## jellybebe

How the IM boutique in NYC? I am heading there next week! So excited!


----------



## tb-purselover

I fell hard for the Ulyse. I love how you can wear it with long sleeve jumpers and it peaks out of the short sleeve Ulyse. I also love wearing it with short sleeves. It is such a cool piece.

What size are you looking for? Size 36? Are you looking for the Khaki or the Ardoise?




amacasa said:


> i know sale is always wonderful..
> 
> a little inspiration pic... ive been wanting the ulyse but its sold out everywhere~!


----------



## nycbagfiend

jellybebe said:


> How the IM boutique in NYC? I am heading there next week! So excited!



welcome to nyc, jellybebe! 

the nyc IM is a nice spot--right next door to her husband's jerome dreyfuss shop!  it's fairly well stocked and the SAs are reasonably nice (can be haughty if you're just browsing and not buying tho!)  it's well-lit on the shopping floor and has a nice large mirror outside of the dressing rooms, however the dressing rooms are like caves!  kind of dark and small!

a definite visit for any IM fan...actually, i love soho in general...it's not the artsy, boho spot it was yrs ago (and for a while i was kinda hating all the flagship, high street, etc shops popping up) but lately i've come to enjoy it's charm again.

sorry...i'm a born and bred new yorker and sometimes go off on a tangent waxing nostalgic.  back to IM!


----------



## nycbagfiend

ok...here's the first round of wila pics!  apologies for the poor lighting and lack of styling--i'm already in my loungewear (read:sweats!) for the night and couldn't get any farther then throwing on a pair of jeans to photograph my bottom half!

i'll do a full mod in better light tomorrow!


----------



## nycbagfiend

just for kicks (ha!  kicks!  i didn't even intend that pun!) i don't think i ever took a pic of the willows...slightly better lighting w/these.  they def pinch my toes more then the new wilas even tho they're the same size...


----------



## jellybebe

nycbagfiend said:


> welcome to nyc, jellybebe!
> 
> the nyc IM is a nice spot--right next door to her husband's jerome dreyfuss shop!  it's fairly well stocked and the SAs are reasonably nice (can be haughty if you're just browsing and not buying tho!)  it's well-lit on the shopping floor and has a nice large mirror outside of the dressing rooms, however the dressing rooms are like caves!  kind of dark and small!
> 
> a definite visit for any IM fan...actually, i love soho in general...it's not the artsy, boho spot it was yrs ago (and for a while i was kinda hating all the flagship, high street, etc shops popping up) but lately i've come to enjoy it's charm again.
> 
> sorry...i'm a born and bred new yorker and sometimes go off on a tangent waxing nostalgic.  back to IM!



Ooh so exciting! I'm def excited to check out Soho. It will be my first time in NYC!


----------



## Jayne1

amacasa said:


> i know sale is always wonderful..
> 
> a little inspiration pic... ive been wanting the ulyse but its sold out everywhere~!


I tried the Ulyse and it was ridiculous on me.  I don't know why I can't wear short sleeve jackets. My arms look so funny. Of course, it didn't occur to me to undo the sleeves, which I think were buttoned up.  Might have looked better.

Also, it was very short on me... not the better length on the woman below.

The SA showed me how she looked good in it, wearing a long sleeve tee underneath... but I still thought I couldn't pull it off.  Perhaps it was the dull olive-khaki colour on my NW20 skin.


----------



## Brigitte031

Jayne1 said:
			
		

> I tried the Ulyse and it was ridiculous on me.  I don't know why I can't wear short sleeve jackets. My arms look so funny. Of course, it didn't occur to me to undo the sleeves, which I think were buttoned up.  Might have looked better.
> 
> Also, it was very short on me... not the better length on the woman below.
> 
> The SA showed me how she looked good in it, wearing a long sleeve tee underneath... but I still thought I couldn't pull it off.  Perhaps it was the dull olive-khaki colour on my NW20 skin.



Aww I'm sorry to hear that! The Ulyse is one gorgeous jacket and loved the fit but I mean a short sleeved jacket seems impractical anyway which is why I refrained.


----------



## tonkamama

nycbagfiend said:


> ok...here's the first round of wila pics!  apologies for the poor lighting and lack of styling--i'm already in my loungewear (read:sweats!) for the night and couldn't get any farther then throwing on a pair of jeans to photograph my bottom half!
> 
> i'll do a full mod in better light tomorrow!


*nycbagfiend ~*  I am like   They look amazing!  Lucky girl!!  Glad to know that Wila runs TTS.  Congrats!


----------



## bgmommy

nycbagfiend said:


> the wila is the new willow/bekket/perkins incarnation of the hi-top wedge!  as far as i know, it's now out in a solid black (which i bought) and a cream w/black piping that i now want to get my hands on too! it was a case of being in the right place at the right time--i had rec'd an email from my SA about a new shipment arriving and by time i called, there was a pretty long wait list but on a whim i stopped by this AM and they were just unpacking them and my SA grabbed a 41 for me.
> 
> bgmommy--yep, that's me w/the blue/black/wine willows!  i really should start wearing them more often...tho' after trying on the wilas today, i'm convinced i had a mismarked size from barneys!  the wilas are comfortable from the first moment while i feel like i can't seem to break in the willows yet
> 
> 
> 
> i'm jealous of your bettys!  i thought i preferred the hi-top style but the more i see the low versions, the more i want them!  of course, i can't seem to find a pair anywhere now that i want them
> 
> photos to come shortly!



CONGRATS!!!!  Love the new "pumped up kicks"!!!  Keep an eye on NAP if interested in Bettys they had a 40 or 41 in white yesterday - I'll watch for you too and let you know if I see them!!!  I am surprised new Wilas out already!!!  I keep wanting a pair in black, but have the Bettys - always wanting, but not needing!!!


----------



## nycbagfiend

bgmommy said:


> CONGRATS!!!!  Love the new "pumped up kicks"!!!  Keep an eye on NAP if interested in Bettys they had a 40 or 41 in white yesterday - I'll watch for you too and let you know if I see them!!!  I am surprised new Wilas out already!!!  I keep wanting a pair in black, but have the Bettys - always wanting, but not needing!!!



thanks, bg!  i can't believe  i missed a NAP pair--that's one of my regularly stalked sites! i'll have to check more often 

i hear ya--wanting but not needing describes me to a tee!


----------



## nycbagfiend

tonkamama said:


> *nycbagfiend ~*  I am like   They look amazing!  Lucky girl!!  Glad to know that Wila runs TTS.  Congrats!



thanks, tonka!  the cream color way is great as well--now i'm wishing i'd put my name on the list for that pair as well!


----------



## tb-purselover

Lovely pics! I love the black Wilas and your Willows too. I can't wait to see more pics of them. I am with you, love the cream ones too! But I can't justify more then two pairs of sneakers.



nycbagfiend said:


> ok...here's the first round of wila pics!  apologies for the poor lighting and lack of styling--i'm already in my loungewear (read:sweats!) for the night and couldn't get any farther then throwing on a pair of jeans to photograph my bottom half!
> 
> i'll do a full mod in better light tomorrow!


----------



## angelastoel

nycbagfiend said:


> just for kicks (ha!  kicks!  i didn't even intend that pun!) i don't think i ever took a pic of the willows...slightly better lighting w/these.  they def pinch my toes more then the new wilas even tho they're the same size...



thanks for the pics! I am waitlisted for the same black ones, I hope they also come earlier!!!


----------



## am2022

Hi tb!!! Oooh.. you have the ulyse.. please post pics sweetie!!!

Love this military green color... but don't know the official color to this!



tb-purselover said:


> I fell hard for the Ulyse. I love how you can wear it with long sleeve jumpers and it peaks out of the short sleeve Ulyse. I also love wearing it with short sleeves. It is such a cool piece.
> 
> What size are you looking for? Size 36? Are you looking for the Khaki or the Ardoise?


----------



## mercer

So chic!  You look great!! 


nycbagfiend said:


> just for kicks (ha! kicks! i didn't even intend that pun!) i don't think i ever took a pic of the willows...slightly better lighting w/these. they def pinch my toes more then the new wilas even tho they're the same size...


----------



## nycbagfiend

tb-purselover said:


> Lovely pics! I love the black Wilas and your Willows too. I can't wait to see more pics of them. I am with you, love the cream ones too! But I can't justify more then two pairs of sneakers.



i'm debating whether i can even justify 2 pairs!  i'm contemplating letting the multi-color willows go but i love the contrasting colors!  hmm--the solid black is different enough, no?!


----------



## zzhoneybee

nycbagfiend said:


> i'm debating whether i can even justify 2 pairs!  i'm contemplating letting the multi-color willows go but i love the contrasting colors!  hmm--the solid black is different enough, no?!



I totally support keeping both pairs!  

I'm not really one to give sound advice, though- I have the black Bekkets, white Bettys, and the anthracite/burgundy and camel/rose de bois willows... and am even contemplating getting another pair.  It's sick, I know!

But I rarely wear any other shoes!  They are so comfortable and funky.  Love IM sneaks!!


----------



## nycbagfiend

angelastoel said:


> thanks for the pics! I am waitlisted for the same black ones, I hope they also come earlier!!!



ooh--can't wait to see your outfits w/them!  i wore the black ones out today and i'm really like their simplicity yet ability to give my outfits some edge!


----------



## tb-purselover

amacasa said:


> Hi tb!!! Oooh.. you have the ulyse.. please post pics sweetie!!!
> 
> Love this military green color... but don't know the official color to this!



Yes I have it! I love it too! I had to size down however. I am usually a sz 38 (sz 1), but when I got the 38 I was swimming in it! Like, not in a good way. So I had to exchange for a 36 which is perfect: still oversized but not swimming in it.

The official color name is "khaki" although I think it is more of a military green personally. 

I won't be able to take pics anytime soon. But I will, promise! Hopefully next week.


----------



## tb-purselover

Oh you are asking the wrong person. 1) I am trying to convince myself I don't need a third pair and 2) I have the Willows in the same colorway - and LOVE them .

If you were to ask me. I would say keep both ! But if you only wear the black ones because the muilti-color ones are uncomfortable. Then sell the blue/black/burgandy ones. You can always use the money to fund other IM pieces!

I love them both on you though .



nycbagfiend said:


> i'm debating whether i can even justify 2 pairs!  i'm contemplating letting the multi-color willows go but i love the contrasting colors!  hmm--the solid black is different enough, no?!


----------



## jellylicious

nycbagfiend said:


> ooh--can't wait to see your outfits w/them!  i wore the black ones out today and i'm really like their simplicity yet ability to give my outfits some edge!



I can see myself with a black pair! Really love them on you! 



tb-purselover said:


> Yes I have it! I love it too! I had to size down however. I am usually a sz 38 (sz 1), but when I got the 38 I was swimming in it! Like, not in a good way. So I had to exchange for a 36 which is perfect: still oversized but not swimming in it.
> 
> The official color name is "khaki" although I think it is more of a military green personally.
> 
> I won't be able to take pics anytime soon. But I will, promise! Hopefully next week.



That jacket is ultra cool-man, can't wait to see your mod pix!


----------



## Jayne1

Not buying IM - but am trying to puchasae soemthing and *Matches* will not accept any of my perfectly good credit cards.

They have bankers hours this wekkend and I will not call them long distance.

Anyone have any tips?


----------



## tb-purselover

call you credit card company. Typically they have stops on authorization of purchases overseas. Just because it is a different location from where you live. Call them, let them know you are trying to make a online purchase from Matches in the UK. Usually giving your cc company a heads up will let the purchase go through. That's the only thing I can think of.



Jayne1 said:


> Not buying IM - but am trying to puchasae soemthing and *Matches* will not accept any of my perfectly good credit cards.
> 
> They have bankers hours this wekkend and I will not call them long distance.
> 
> Anyone have any tips?


----------



## tb-purselover

jellylicious said:


> That jacket is ultra cool-man, can't wait to see your mod pix!



I will try not to disappoint!


----------



## Jayne1

tb-purselover said:


> call you credit card company. Typically they have stops on authorization of purchases overseas. Just because it is a different location from where you live. Call them, let them know you are trying to make a online purchase from Matches in the UK. Usually giving your cc company a heads up will let the purchase go through. That's the only thing I can think of.


That was a very good suggestion.

I called Visa and AmEx and they both said that all payments were accepted.  

Matches checkout kept saying to try again, so I kept trying!  4 times with Visa and 3 times with AMEX.

Now I have payments x 7 on my cards. And no confirmation that I actually purchased anything.

I emailed Matches... and if they are not really good at rectifying the situation, I will never shop there again.  I don't expect to hear from them for a few days either.  They are not very quick at replies and I will not spend  money calling them long distance.


----------



## tb-purselover

7 times!!! Oh good thing you called your cc company! Whoa, that is insane. I hope that Matches responds and corrects the situation for you! How annoying.



Jayne1 said:


> That was a very good suggestion.
> 
> I called Visa and AmEx and they both said that all payments were accepted.
> 
> Matches checkout kept saying to try again, so I kept trying!  4 times with Visa and 3 times with AMEX.
> 
> Now I have payments x 7 on my cards. And no confirmation that I actually purchased anything.
> 
> I emailed Matches... and if they are not really good at rectifying the situation, I will never shop there again.  I don't expect to hear from them for a few days either.  They are not very quick at replies and I will not spend  money calling them long distance.


----------



## nycbagfiend

tb-purselover said:


> Oh you are asking the wrong person. 1) I am trying to convince myself I don't need a third pair and 2) I have the Willows in the same colorway - and LOVE them .
> 
> If you were to ask me. I would say keep both ! But if you only wear the black ones because the muilti-color ones are uncomfortable. Then sell the blue/black/burgandy ones. You can always use the money to fund other IM pieces!
> 
> I love them both on you though .



ok...i'm easily convinced--i think i will keep both! (for now at least!)  the wilas will definitely get use so those are a no brainer...the willows are so much fun tho' and i think can be worked into lots of different outfits.  i'll give 'em 3 more tries and if they do continue to pinch and hurt tho' they may go (and maybe i can put the $ towards the new cream colored wilas!  )


----------



## nycbagfiend

zzhoneybee said:


> I totally support keeping both pairs!
> 
> I'm not really one to give sound advice, though- I have the black Bekkets, white Bettys, and the anthracite/burgundy and camel/rose de bois willows... and am even contemplating getting another pair.  It's sick, I know!
> 
> But I rarely wear any other shoes!  They are so comfortable and funky.  Love IM sneaks!!



haha--now i'm definitely convinced on keeping both pairs!  too funny, zzhoneybee!  which pair do you have an eye on now?


----------



## nycbagfiend

tb-purselover said:


> Yes I have it! I love it too! I had to size down however. I am usually a sz 38 (sz 1), but when I got the 38 I was swimming in it! Like, not in a good way. So I had to exchange for a 36 which is perfect: still oversized but not swimming in it.
> 
> The official color name is "khaki" although I think it is more of a military green personally.
> 
> I won't be able to take pics anytime soon. But I will, promise! Hopefully next week.



looking fwd to those pics!  the long sleeve tee underneath is a great idea too--an all-season piece!


----------



## nycbagfiend

Jayne1 said:


> That was a very good suggestion.
> 
> I called Visa and AmEx and they both said that all payments were accepted.
> 
> Matches checkout kept saying to try again, so I kept trying!  4 times with Visa and 3 times with AMEX.
> 
> Now I have payments x 7 on my cards. And no confirmation that I actually purchased anything.
> 
> I emailed Matches... and if they are not really good at rectifying the situation, I will never shop there again.  I don't expect to hear from them for a few days either.  They are not very quick at replies and I will not spend  money calling them long distance.


 
yikes--that's a sticky situation, jayne...can the cc companies put a stop on the extraneous transactions while you await a response from matches?


----------



## Jayne1

tb-purselover said:


> 7 times!!! Oh good thing you called your cc company! Whoa, that is insane. I hope that Matches responds and corrects the situation for you! How annoying.





nycbagfiend said:


> yikes--that's a sticky situation, jayne...can the cc companies put a stop on the extraneous transactions while you await a response from matches?


Both Visa and AMEX have been notified, they said not to worry and it's been noted by them in case Matches tries to accept all the payments.  

Matches replied to my email *and I don't think the woman read it *- she just said  to call them on the phone and they'll be happy to help with a purchase.

I think I may hate Matches now.


----------



## nycbagfiend

Jayne1 said:


> Both Visa and AMEX have been notified, they said not to worry and it's been noted by them in case Matches tries to accept all the payments.
> 
> Matches replied to my email *and I don't think the woman read it *- she just said  to call them on the phone and they'll be happy to help with a purchase.
> 
> I think I may hate Matches now.



good on visa & amex at the very least!  cc companies are strangely helpful in these situations!

how annoying about matches tho'!  i've found their email customer service useless as well--i emailed once about overseas duties/shipping and they also gave me a very vague answer and suggested phoning if i have any other questions (thanks to juneping tho, i got my answer!)

ugh...maybe you can email back asking them to call you instead?  7 identical charges is a fairly serious matter--matches needs to step it up!


----------



## juneping

Jayne1 said:


> Both Visa and AMEX have been notified, they said not to worry and it's been noted by them in case Matches tries to accept all the payments.
> 
> Matches replied to my email *and I don't think the woman read it *- she just said  to call them on the phone and they'll be happy to help with a purchase.
> 
> I think I may hate Matches now.



i am sorry jayne...i used couple of diff cc...and no problem.
another thing to do would be call you cc to notify them you'll be making int'l purchase and make sure the transaction would go thru. and try matches again.
the reason i said it b/c one time i was buying from sephora (not int'l)...i got the security code wrong so it didn't go thru...so i tried again and went thru. then there're two transaction appeared on my bank activities....i used debit card but it functions as a cc. so two transactions were pending even after i received my stuff. then eventually only one was charged. 
i think matches will not charge you...and they cannot do transaction via email (for security reason...i don't think they can pull your cc# that easy)...so you either call them to straighten things out or call your cc and do it all over again. 
i don't think it's matches fault...it's the cc that blocked your transaction.


----------



## Jayne1

juneping said:


> i am sorry jayne...i used couple of diff cc...and no problem.
> another thing to do would be call you cc to notify them you'll be making int'l purchase and make sure the transaction would go thru. and try matches again.
> the reason i said it b/c one time i was buying from sephora (not int'l)...i got the security code wrong so it didn't go thru...so i tried again and went thru. then there're two transaction appeared on my bank activities....i used debit card but it functions as a cc. so two transactions were pending even after i received my stuff. then eventually only one was charged.
> i think matches will not charge you...and they cannot do transaction via email (for security reason...i don't think they can pull your cc# that easy)...so you either call them to straighten things out or call your cc and do it all over again.
> i don't think it's matches fault...it's the cc that blocked your transaction.


Thanks for your response!

No, it wasn't me - it was them. My CCs were accepted 7 times, so that part was fine.  Matches had a glitch in their checkout and could not complete the order.  

My CC companies said not to worry, they will just freeze the funds I committed to Matches for 5 days and then release it.

Matches said they cannot accept funds that they didn't receive, since no checkout was processed.  

Everyone should just take Paypal - so much easier.


----------



## zzhoneybee

Jayne1 said:


> Both Visa and AMEX have been notified, they said not to worry and it's been noted by them in case Matches tries to accept all the payments.
> 
> Matches replied to my email *and I don't think the woman read it *- she just said  to call them on the phone and they'll be happy to help with a purchase.
> 
> I think I may hate Matches now.





What a pain in the you know what!  So sorry you have to deal with this, Jayne!! When you talk with Matches be sure to emphasize what a hassle this has been for you!  Hopefully something good will come of it.


----------



## zzhoneybee

nycbagfiend said:


> haha--now i'm definitely convinced on keeping both pairs!  too funny, zzhoneybee!  which pair do you have an eye on now?



 I pre-ordered the cream/black pair, and am anxiously awaiting their arrival!  I'm starting to feel a bit excessive though... I may return them.  It will come down to keeping those or the Rea sandals.  

Decisions, decisions.


----------



## juneping

Jayne1 said:


> Thanks for your response!
> 
> No, it wasn't me - it was them. My CCs were accepted 7 times, so that part was fine.  Matches had a glitch in their checkout and could not complete the order.
> 
> My CC companies said not to worry, they will just freeze the funds I committed to Matches for 5 days and then release it.
> 
> Matches said they cannot accept funds that they didn't receive, since no checkout was processed.
> 
> Everyone should just take Paypal - so much easier.



oh...sorry, i guess i didn't read it carefully.
gosh...this is quite painful. one way or another...i don't think the 7 transactions were complete...so i don't believe you'll be charged. and the only way to complete what you want is to call them or have them call you.
an int'l call isn't that much...so just call to get this over with...
hope things will work out for you...


----------



## juneping

zzhoneybee said:


> I pre-ordered the cream/black pair, and am anxiously awaiting their arrival!  I'm starting to feel a bit excessive though... I may return them.  It will come down to keeping those or the Rea sandals.
> 
> Decisions, decisions.



hi *bee*....i saw you were listing your itzel on the bay....so you are keeping the yellow?


----------



## vincci

hktaitai said:


> Hi gals, I have just got these from the 2011 FW season...
> 
> ...BETTY leather and suede sneakers with 2" concealed wedge heels in black...
> 
> ...GHAZO fine-knit semi-sheer viscose and cashmere-blend shawl in cerise...
> (pic doesn't depict the color well; see http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/171379 for the true color)
> 
> ...Etoile LEXY wool-mix leather-trimmed jacket in bordeaux...
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


HIHI...have you heard there is a special edition of ordering the 'TIE DIE' ankle sneakers in HK?? They made this for celebrating the store opening in the central.

I already paid the deposit there but would like to seek your advise.

P.S. love all your IM items you showed here. Btw, can you tell me how to insert the photo on the post??


----------



## vincci

Jayne1 said:


> What tee shirt is this and why do I not see your bra the way I can see my bra in these semi-sheer, burn-out tees?


nice t-shirt! can i order it online? they ship overseas?
Thank q


----------



## Jayne1

vincci said:


> nice t-shirt! can i order it online? they ship overseas?
> Thank q


It's not mine... and it's not IM...


----------



## zzhoneybee

juneping said:


> hi *bee*....i saw you were listing your itzel on the bay....so you are keeping the yellow?





Hi June!    love your new blog post; what a gorgeous leather jacket!!

Yes, I decided to keep the yellow.  I love both colorways, but the yellow works better with my skin tone/wardrobe, and I can't justify keeping both.  I love everything she's done in the snake print this season!!


----------



## zzhoneybee

BTW, is anyone else mortified at the price of the torn/woven tees?  They are awesome, but overpriced as heck!  (in my opinion)


----------



## vincci

weibaobai said:


> per my blog...


love the jeans you are in. J brand? if yes, what kind of style is it?


----------



## vincci

OrangeFizz said:


> Wanted to post a picture of my new Amely boots (A/W '10), with which I was obsessed for some time, and was finally able to be a hold of from a very lovely French girl. I initially wanted the Dark grey, but settled for the taupe, which might be better in the end as I see myself wearing these to death in the summer with white jeans .Thanks for letting me share!


i got this pair in black long one. But i find it not very comfortable to wear 

Did you put any insert?


----------



## vincci

Jayne1 said:


> Which pair did *lala1* like?


very nice boots! but bad that they are quite high to me


----------



## weibaobai

Hi Vincci~ thank you! They are actually current and Elliott(skinny cropped denim)
Hope that helps!  Ps you can always check out my blog for more specifics of my outfits! www.weiandmei@blogspot.com



vincci said:


> love the jeans you are in. J brand? if yes, what kind of style is it?


----------



## jellylicious

zzhoneybee said:


> BTW, is anyone else mortified at the price of the torn/woven tees?  They are awesome, but overpriced as heck!  (in my opinion)



I am! Crazy money! Love $560 Temo crocheted tee. 36s are already sold out.


----------



## vincci

amacasa said:


> and one more.. with Donatella!


thx for sharing her pix. I lov her sooooooo much ..especially in her IM coat.


----------



## am2022

love love them on you!!!
these sneakers will be your staple from now on... so buying them in different colors will be just fine!!!



nycbagfiend said:


> ok...here's the first round of wila pics!  apologies for the poor lighting and lack of styling--i'm already in my loungewear (read:sweats!) for the night and couldn't get any farther then throwing on a pair of jeans to photograph my bottom half!
> 
> i'll do a full mod in better light tomorrow!


----------



## am2022

you are very welcome vincci.. will try and post more if i come across some more alt streetstyle!



vincci said:


> thx for sharing her pix. I lov her sooooooo much ..especially in her IM coat.


----------



## vincci

weibaobai said:
			
		

> Hi Vincci~ thank you! They are actually current and Elliott(skinny cropped denim)
> Hope that helps!  Ps you can always check out my blog for more specifics of my outfits! www.weiandmei@blogspot.com



Hihi. I already checked your blog) very nice collection you have )) just curious. Where is your hometown? As is really nice there


----------



## vincci

amacasa said:
			
		

> you are very welcome vincci.. will try and post more if i come across some more alt streetstyle!



Yeah. Thank q)


----------



## tb-purselover

nycbagfiend said:


> ok...i'm easily convinced--i think i will keep both! (for now at least!)  the wilas will definitely get use so those are a no brainer...the willows are so much fun tho' and i think can be worked into lots of different outfits.  i'll give 'em 3 more tries and if they do continue to pinch and hurt tho' they may go (and maybe i can put the $ towards the new cream colored wilas!  )


 I'm glad I can "help."


----------



## tonkamama

zzhoneybee said:


> Hi June!    love your new blog post; what a gorgeous leather jacket!!
> 
> Yes, I decided to keep the yellow.  I love both colorways, but the yellow works better with my skin tone/wardrobe, and I can't justify keeping both.  I love everything she's done in the snake print this season!!


Glad you love the yellow colorway ... hope we can see some mod picture...


----------



## tonkamama

*Ladies...*please allow me sharing my last weekend outfit ~ *July pairing with Zillah!*  I love & been wearing the Zilah for a week now with different top & jackets with & without belt...


----------



## mercer

Honey, you look perfect!!!



tonkamama said:


> *Ladies...*please allow me sharing my last weekend outfit ~ *July pairing with Zillah!*  I love & been wearing the Zilah for a week now with different top & jackets with & without belt...


----------



## Greentea

tonkamama said:


> *Ladies...*please allow me sharing my last weekend outfit ~ *July pairing with Zillah!*  I love & been wearing the Zilah for a week now with different top & jackets with & without belt...


----------



## soholaleni

tonkamama said:


> *Ladies...*please allow me sharing my last weekend outfit ~ *July pairing with Zillah!*  I love & been wearing the Zilah for a week now with different top & jackets with & without belt...




Looks awesome! Love that jacket on you!!


----------



## jellylicious

tonkamama said:


> *Ladies...*please allow me sharing my last weekend outfit ~ *July pairing with Zillah!*  I love & been wearing the Zilah for a week now with different top & jackets with & without belt...



*Simply gorgeous!* You must feel like a million bucks with that outfit. Those zillah's are such a great investment piece.


----------



## am2022

love everything tonka!!!  



tonkamama said:


> *Ladies...*please allow me sharing my last weekend outfit ~ *July pairing with Zillah!*  I love & been wearing the Zilah for a week now with different top & jackets with & without belt...


----------



## tb-purselover

Lookin' goooood Tonka! The pairing is perfection.




tonkamama said:


> *Ladies...*please allow me sharing my last weekend outfit ~ *July pairing with Zillah!*  I love & been wearing the Zilah for a week now with different top & jackets with & without belt...


----------



## Isabelfan

tonkamama said:
			
		

> Ladies...please allow me sharing my last weekend outfit ~ July pairing with Zillah!  I love & been wearing the Zilah for a week now with different top & jackets with & without belt...



Just beautiful!


----------



## Jaded81

LOVE the combination! You're definitely one hot mama!!



tonkamama said:


> *Ladies...*please allow me sharing my last weekend outfit ~ *July pairing with Zillah!*  I love & been wearing the Zilah for a week now with different top & jackets with & without belt...


----------



## Jaded81

Has anyone here purchased the ROXI shorts yet? Ie the shorts version of the REA Jeans? 
I purchased the TATEA (the linen T-shirt version) but am selling it as I would like to buy the ROXI shorts....can't justify having 2 of the same items!! But not sure it the bits hanging on the shorts is too much?


----------



## tonkamama

*Thank you ladies!!  *  Have a nice weekend!!   



mercer said:


> Honey, you look perfect!!!





Greentea said:


>





soholaleni said:


> Looks awesome! Love that jacket on you!!





jellylicious said:


> *Simply gorgeous!* You must feel like a million bucks with that outfit. Those zillah's are such a great investment piece.





amacasa said:


> love everything tonka!!!





tb-purselover said:


> Lookin' goooood Tonka! The pairing is perfection.





Isabelfan said:


> Just beautiful!





Jaded81 said:


> LOVE the combination! You're definitely one hot mama!!


----------



## flower71

tonkamama said:


> *Ladies...*please allow me sharing my last weekend outfit ~ *July pairing with Zillah!*  I love & been wearing the Zilah for a week now with different top & jackets with & without belt...


so chic! I love the whole look, the pairing with the cdc belt and your bal clutch...you've got style hon! (i couldn't get my hands on a pair of jeans...you sure are making great use of your investment, good girl)


----------



## tonkamama

*Thank you flower71!*  I love wearing and buying jeans as I am not really a skirt person...  This season I told myself that I am going to make all my spending justifiable  ...  hence buy less in qty and wear them more to get even (inc my cdc belt)....  



flower71 said:


> so chic! I love the whole look, the pairing with the cdc belt and your bal clutch...you've got style hon! (i couldn't get my hands on a pair of jeans...you sure are making great use of your investment, good girl)


----------



## nycbagfiend

tonkamama said:


> *Ladies...*please allow me sharing my last weekend outfit ~ *July pairing with Zillah!*  I love & been wearing the Zilah for a week now with different top & jackets with & without belt...



stunning, tonka!  love the july paired w/the zilahs!


----------



## juneping

*tonka* - looking hot!! i had this pairing in mind for my bday dinner...you beat me to it..


----------



## jellybebe

tonkamama said:
			
		

> Ladies...please allow me sharing my last weekend outfit ~ July pairing with Zillah!  I love & been wearing the Zilah for a week now with different top & jackets with & without belt...



Such a stunning outfit! You must have been turning heads everywhere. The more I see the Zillah jeans the more I want them!


----------



## flower71

Here is my newest IM from today!
I love it ti goes with every thing even my IM skirts, yay!
http://cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/183897/183897_in_l.jpg


----------



## juneping

flower71 said:


> Here is my newest IM from today!
> I love it ti goes with every thing even my IM skirts, yay!
> http://cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/183897/183897_in_l.jpg










allow me...
congrats flower!!  i love this top too..it's on my wish list...but i bought the jeans instead..


----------



## nycbagfiend

flower71 said:


> Here is my newest IM from today!
> I love it ti goes with every thing even my IM skirts, yay!
> http://cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/183897/183897_in_l.jpg



very nice, flower!  i can definitely see that becoming a workhorse in the wardrobe!  enjoy it!


----------



## nycbagfiend

so my sneaker saga continues....happened to be checking NAP today (oh, who am i kidding, i check that site several times a day!)  and a size 40 bobby sneaker in anthracite popped up (or is that betty?!) so i went for it!  

now i'm thinking those may be too similar to the solid black wilas?  in that case maybe i'd keep the multi color willows and the anthracite bobby/bettys and pass on the new black wilas?!  then i can get the cream wilas and have a happy trio?!

then again, i'm not sure if the 40 will fit anyhow so this may all be for naught!  sigh...i think about these things way too much!


----------



## juneping

nycbagfiend said:


> so my sneaker saga continues....happened to be checking NAP today (oh, who am i kidding, i check that site several times a day!)  and a size 40 bobby sneaker in anthracite popped up (or is that betty?!) so i went for it!
> 
> now i'm thinking those may be too similar to the solid black wilas?  in that case maybe i'd keep the multi color willows and the anthracite bobby/bettys and pass on the new black wilas?!  then i can get the cream wilas and have a happy trio?!
> 
> then again, i'm not sure if the 40 will fit anyhow so this may all be for naught!  sigh...i think about these things way too much!



hi *nycbagfiend*...i was thinking about those sneakers after seeing your mod pix....


----------



## tb-purselover

nycbagfiend said:


> so my sneaker saga continues....happened to be checking NAP today (oh, who am i kidding, i check that site several times a day!)  and a size 40 bobby sneaker in anthracite popped up (or is that betty?!) so i went for it!
> 
> now i'm thinking those may be too similar to the solid black wilas?  in that case maybe i'd keep the multi color willows and the anthracite bobby/bettys and pass on the new black wilas?!  then i can get the cream wilas and have a happy trio?!
> 
> then again, i'm not sure if the 40 will fit anyhow so this may all be for naught!  sigh...i think about these things way too much!



The Bobbys are more true to size then the Willows. I'm not sure how they compare to the Wilas. Hmm, tough choice. If you want variety I think you might be right: keep the multi-color Willows, Betty/Bobbys and get the cream ones.

But, just wait until you get the Bettys/Bobbys and try them on. See how you feel about the shape/silhouette of them vs. your Wilas. Make your decision then.


----------



## tb-purselover

flower71 said:


> Here is my newest IM from today!
> I love it ti goes with every thing even my IM skirts, yay!
> http://cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/183897/183897_in_l.jpg



Ooo congrats flower! I do love how IM sweaters goes with skirts and everything. It is a very versatile piece. You will get lots of wear out of it! It is such a chic look with skirts!


----------



## flower71

juneping said:


> allow me...
> congrats flower!!  i love this top too..it's on my wish list...but i bought the jeans instead..


thanks sweetie!I know this is def going to be worn to death.
oh and thanks for the pic, june, I am hopeless with this computer, aghhh! how did u do this?


----------



## tonkamama

*Thank you ladies!!* 

*juneping ~* Happy birthday to you !!  Can't wait to see your pairing!!  



nycbagfiend said:


> stunning, tonka!  love the july paired w/the zilahs!





juneping said:


> *tonka* - looking hot!! i had this pairing in mind for my bday dinner...you beat me to it..





jellybebe said:


> Such a stunning outfit! You must have been turning heads everywhere. The more I see the Zillah jeans the more I want them!


----------



## juneping

flower71 said:


> thanks sweetie!I know this is def going to be worn to death.
> oh and thanks for the pic, june, I am hopeless with this computer, aghhh! how did u do this?



i use firefox (i tied IE and it didn't work)...and when i see an image i like i right click on the image and "copy image location" and in this message board, i click on the image icon and paste the image location to it. and viola...you can link the image to your post.


----------



## flower71

thanks nycbagfiend and tb purse! 
can't wait to see your choice nyc, decisions decisions! In any case, you won't be wrong, those multi are a keeper IMO, u look great in them, really; and whatever sneakers you choose, they are the best . I have worn mine (the taupe) nearly everyday for over a month, honestly! They go with most of my outfits and I always feel GOOD when they are on


----------



## flower71

juneping said:


> i use firefox (i tied IE and it didn't work)...and when i see an image i like i right click on the image and "copy image location" and in this message board, i click on the image icon and paste the image location to it. and viola...you can link the image to your post.


I am going to try this right away and try to get it right and do it over and over again. 
Merci!!


----------



## jellybebe

flower71 said:
			
		

> Here is my newest IM from today!
> I love it ti goes with every thing even my IM skirts, yay!
> http://cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/183897/183897_in_l.jpg



This is on my wish list too. Is it soft? Modeling pics please!


----------



## flower71

jellybebe said:


> This is on my wish list too. *Is it soft*? Modeling pics please!


It is! I was quite surprised when I tried it on, thinking it'd be itchy. Not at all. mod pics will follow

*juneping*, Happy birthday to you!


----------



## juneping

Its not my bday...
I was only saying I had that pairing in mind for my bday dinner


----------



## juneping

.


----------



## tonkamama

flower71 said:


> It is! I was quite surprised when I tried it on, thinking it'd be itchy. Not at all. mod pics will follow
> 
> *juneping*, Happy birthday to you!


Can't wait for your mod picture.... This one is also on my wish list...glad to know that it is soft...


----------



## hktaitai

amacasa said:


> Hey there "C" !! Welcome back!!!


 


juneping said:


> we've missed you...


 


tb-purselover said:


> Nice to see you! We have missed you. I would love to hear how you've added to your collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Did you pick up anything new?


 
Thanks loads dear *amacasa*, *juneping *and *tb-purselover*, I miss you gals too! It's been craaaaaaazzzzzzy at work. Yes I did pick up something new from IM. Hope to be able to share pics soon 



vincci said:


> HIHI...have you heard there is a special edition of ordering the 'TIE DIE' ankle sneakers in HK?? They made this for celebrating the store opening in the central.
> 
> I already paid the deposit there but would like to seek your advise.
> 
> P.S. love all your IM items you showed here. Btw, can you tell me how to insert the photo on the post??



Hi *vincci *yes I've pre-ordered the tie dye sneakers too. In fact I've never been a big fan of the Bekett / Willow - 'cos I don't have long legs to carry them  - but these are limited edition so I just couldn't resist 

Click the paper clip icon and you'll be able to include pics to your post


----------



## hktaitai

tonkamama said:


> *Ladies...*please allow me sharing my last weekend outfit ~ *July pairing with Zillah!*  I love & been wearing the Zilah for a week now with different top & jackets with & without belt...



You look stunning *tonkamama *


----------



## hktaitai

flower71 said:


> Here is my newest IM from today!
> I love it ti goes with every thing even my IM skirts, yay!
> http://cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/183897/183897_in_l.jpg



Good buy *flower*!  Congrats


----------



## Jaded81

Welcome back!! So happy to see you here again!! 





hktaitai said:


> Thanks loads dear *amacasa*, *juneping *and *tb-purselover*, I miss you gals too! It's been craaaaaaazzzzzzy at work. Yes I did pick up something new from IM. Hope to be able to share pics soon
> 
> 
> 
> Hi *vincci *yes I've pre-ordered the tie dye sneakers too. In fact I've never been a big fan of the Bekett / Willow - 'cos I don't have long legs to carry them  - but these are limited edition so I just couldn't resist
> 
> Click the paper clip icon and you'll be able to include pics to your post


----------



## Jaded81

I am interested in the XAVIER coat. But I have a couple of questions - Would it overwhelm me as I am only 5'2?


----------



## Jaded81

Do you have any modeling pics? What size did you get and how tall are you? 



juliette31 said:


> Finally nabbed the Etoile Xavier Coat in Bordeaux, very difficult to find a size zero but ebay came through!  Winter's almost over where I live but I'm still excited!


----------



## Jaded81

Does anyone have this XITI coat?


----------



## angelastoel

nycbagfiend said:


> hmm....not sure what i did wrong but not sure i did the thumbnail thing correctly...here's the 2nd try!



this is one of the reasons I love this place: I didn't knew what to wear and suddenly I remembered this amazing combination. I love how the bordeaux looked with this print and somehow it never came up to me to combine my Jordan with bordeaux, but thanks to you I realized it would look great and here is the result!





(got a lot of compliments during easter brunch, thank you, nycbagfriend!)


----------



## flower71

hktaitai said:


> Good buy *flower*!  Congrats


thanks hktaitai! nice to see you around


----------



## meishe

Jaded81 said:
			
		

> Does anyone have this XITI coat?



I have this coat--- I am 5'6" and have the size 1-- it is not nearly as oversized as on the blogger in the photos- its actually pretty slim! I'm usually a US 0-2, so she's either super tiny, or has a larger sized coat. hth!


----------



## meishe

meishe said:
			
		

> I have this coat--- I am 5'6" and have the size 1-- it is not nearly as oversized as on the blogger in the photos- its actually pretty slim! I'm usually a US 0-2, so she's either super tiny, or has a larger sized coat. hth!



I do think that the xabi is the slimmest of them all, more so than Xavier or xiti-- the Xavier is definitely the most oversized. if you are looking for something a bit more petite, I'd look for the xabi over the xavier....


----------



## nycbagfiend

angelastoel said:


> this is one of the reasons I love this place: I didn't knew what to wear and suddenly I remembered this amazing combination. I love how the bordeaux looked with this print and somehow it never came up to me to combine my Jordan with bordeaux, but thanks to you I realized it would look great and here is the result!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (got a lot of compliments during easter brunch, thank you, nycbagfriend!)



aww...thanks, angela!   i have to admit, i look to your blog quite often for inspiration! (and to drool over your fabulous IM collection!)

i love the combo on you--the bordeaux skinnies really pick up the wine hues in the jordan and make for a great contrast!  when i put on my july jacket a few weeks ago my first instinct was either black or ivory underneath but while leafing thru my closet, that bordeaux top caught my eye and then i remembered the wine alaia booties--the rest is history! 

you look great...can't wait to see what other combos you come up with!


----------



## Jayne1

Jaded81 said:


> I am interested in the XAVIER coat. But I have a couple of questions - Would it overwhelm me as I am only 5'2?


I didn't get that one specifically because it was a shorter cut and I wanted over-size and long:


----------



## Jayne1

Jaded81 said:


> Does anyone have this XITI coat?


Here's another modelling shot of the Xity.

I meant to get it at sale time and then forgot because IM spring clothes were arriving.


----------



## jellylicious

Jaded81 said:


> I am interested in the XAVIER coat. But I have a couple of questions - Would it overwhelm me as I am only 5'2?





meishe said:


> I do think that the xabi is the slimmest of them all, more so than Xavier or xiti-- the Xavier is definitely the most oversized. if you are looking for something a bit more petite, I'd look for the xabi over the xavier....



Hi Jaded-agree with meishe-i have the xabi in sz0. I'm 5' 5"-i find it oversized but not overwhelming on my body frame. Here's a mod shot i previously posted:
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-ward...-and-accessories-660254-425.html#post20541143

GL on deciding!


----------



## jellylicious

angelastoel said:


> this is one of the reasons I love this place: I didn't knew what to wear and suddenly I remembered this amazing combination. I love how the bordeaux looked with this print and somehow it never came up to me to combine my Jordan with bordeaux, but thanks to you I realized it would look great and here is the result!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (got a lot of compliments during easter brunch, thank you, nycbagfriend!)



*angelastoel: *OMGoodness...same here-i was admiring *nycbagfiend* for her burgundy combo and totally spaced out that i have a pair of rag & bone skinnies in wine that would compliment the july jacket...thanks for this lovely inspiration to you both!  

ps-love your blog!


----------



## Jaded81

Could I trouble you with a modeling pic? 



meishe said:


> I have this coat--- I am 5'6" and have the size 1-- it is not nearly as oversized as on the blogger in the photos- its actually pretty slim! I'm usually a US 0-2, so she's either super tiny, or has a larger sized coat. hth!


----------



## Jaded81

Thank you so much! It looks gorgeous on you! Not sure how I managed to miss that post!! 




jellylicious said:


> Hi Jaded-agree with meishe-i have the xabi in sz0. I'm 5' 5"-i find it oversized but not overwhelming on my body frame. Here's a mod shot i previously posted:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-ward...-and-accessories-660254-425.html#post20541143
> 
> GL on deciding!


----------



## Jaded81

LOL will you be ultimately getting it though? 



Jayne1 said:


> Here's another modelling shot of the Xity.
> 
> I meant to get it at sale time and then forgot because IM spring clothes were arriving.


----------



## Jaded81

Ok I have definitely narrowed it down to the Xabi or Xiti. My first preference would be the Xiti I think. In the meantime I am going to try locate the H&M lookalike!! I tried it on in the store... the fit was quite alright, but unfortunately the wrong size!


----------



## Jaded81

Those of you lucky ladies with the FLANA jacket, is the texture of the material the same as the ETIEN, and does it fit like it as well? I purchased the ETIEN but it just fit weirdly on me. I am thinking that it is because it is linen.


----------



## tonkamama

hktaitai said:


> You look stunning *tonkamama *


*Thank you hktaitai* really miss you and all your amazing IM collection   ...  can't wait to see all your new IM reveals!!


----------



## juneping

Jaded81 said:


> Ok I have definitely narrowed it down to the Xabi or Xiti. My first preference would be the Xiti I think. In the meantime I am going to try locate the H&M lookalike!! I tried it on in the store... the fit was quite alright, but unfortunately the wrong size!



i LOVE LOVE this blogger...she really knows how to mix and match....i've paid attention to her wardrobes...they aren't the most expensive pieces but they sure look very very nice!! i really would like her to tell us more about her job at elle...


----------



## tonkamama

*jellylicious & tb-purselover ~* I am not a Tye-dye kinda gal....  but I just couldn't get these mod pictures erased from my mind... so I went & got the last pair of IPA in my size this weekend!!!  ....  

*tb-purselover ~* I finally tried the Chloe studded ankle booties...   these pairs sure will bring up lots conversation esp between girlfriends... 
Price little steep...  Alto my heart says "yes" ...  but my "wallet" says ..ush:... 



jellylicious said:


> Went into Barney's and saw the ipa jeans.   I love the crop cut and the fit. Here's my mod pix-excuse my bare feet. I also got the long sleeve black net tee (i don't know what it's called.) and slapped a black cardi over it. Just love the combo.





tb-purselover said:


> Ipa Tye-dye cropped pants (sz 38 - comparable to IM sz 1 last season or US sz 4) with the Mendy top (sz 2) from last season. I will probably wear high heeled sandals but some of you want to see my Chloe studded ankle bootes in cream. I was too lazy to switch shoes. Too rainy to wear these shoes today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up to the Chloe studded ankle boots:


----------



## tb-purselover

Alright Tonka!!! You are not going to regret your purchases! You are going to look so HAWT in them both! Congrats and I can't wait. Please do post pics ASAP . 

The IPA jeans are just made for your body. You are going to really rock these jeans, I know it. Waaay gorgeous on you!

I'm so glad you got the Chloe studded ankle booties too. The quality and craftsmanship on them is superb. They are amaaazing booties and truly special. With your sense of style they will fit right in! I wore mine tonight!



tonkamama said:


> *jellylicious & tb-purselover ~* I am not a Tye-dye kinda gal....  but I just couldn't get these mod pictures erased from my mind... so I went & got the last pair of IPA in my size this weekend!!!  ....
> 
> *tb-purselover ~* I finally tried the Chloe studded ankle booties...   these pairs sure will bring up lots conversation esp between girlfriends...
> Price little steep...  Alto my heart says "yes" ...  but my "wallet" says ..ush:...


----------



## tb-purselover

juneping said:


> i LOVE LOVE this blogger...she really knows how to mix and match....i've paid attention to her wardrobes...they aren't the most expensive pieces but they sure look very very nice!! i really would like her to tell us more about her job at elle...


ITA, love this blogger too .


----------



## tonkamama

tb-purselover said:


> Alright Tonka!!! You are not going to regret your purchases! You are going to look so HAWT in them both! Congrats and I can't wait. Please do post pics ASAP .
> 
> The IPA jeans are just made for your body. You are going to really rock these jeans, I know it. Waaay gorgeous on you!
> 
> I'm so glad you got the Chloe studded ankle booties too. The quality and craftsmanship on them is superb. They are amaaazing booties and truly special. With your sense of style they will fit right in! I wore mine tonight!


*thank you tb-purselover...*  I only got the IPA pants...  but not the booties "yet" :shame:  at least I found my size (whole size down from my regular size) and I still have few days to think about it as NM triple points event is this Thursday....


----------



## tb-purselover

Hope to see pics soon of the IPA! I think they will look gorgeous on you.

Oh you must get the booties. I hope you do. Witch triple points too, that is awesome. You are such a deal finder! You have been dreaming of them for such a long while! I hope you pull the trigger. I think they are totally made for you! Yes, they are pricy. But the quality is excellent and I have not regretted it one bit!



tonkamama said:


> *thank you tb-purselover...*  I only got the IPA pants...  but not the booties "yet" :shame:  at least I found my size (whole size down from my regular size) and I still have few days to think about it as NM triple points event is this Thursday....


----------



## jellylicious

tonkamama said:


> *jellylicious & tb-purselover ~* I am not a Tye-dye kinda gal....  but I just couldn't get these mod pictures erased from my mind... so I went & got the last pair of IPA in my size this weekend!!!  ....
> 
> *tb-purselover ~* I finally tried the Chloe studded ankle booties...   these pairs sure will bring up lots conversation esp between girlfriends...
> Price little steep...  Alto my heart says "yes" ...  but my "wallet" says ..ush:...


Yay Tonka! Don't they look and feel amazing on!?!?! A friend noted that it looks more like a batik print rather than tie dye. Can't wait to see your mod pix with lovely pairings (ie with susanna boots!!! )


----------



## nycbagfiend

tonkamama said:


> *jellylicious & tb-purselover ~* I am not a Tye-dye kinda gal....  but I just couldn't get these mod pictures erased from my mind... so I went & got the last pair of IPA in my size this weekend!!!  ....
> 
> *tb-purselover ~* I finally tried the Chloe studded ankle booties...   these pairs sure will bring up lots conversation esp between girlfriends...
> Price little steep...  Alto my heart says "yes" ...  but my "wallet" says ..ush:...



congrats on the ipas, tonka!  can't wait to see them on!  i'll have to live vicariously thru you guys--i tried them on at IM and they hit me at a funny length...bah!  there is a longer version that i'm contemplating tho!

as for the chloe susannahs--i finally gave in and ordered a pair in black.  the price is a bit steep but i think i'll make good use of them...i wore my black dickers all fall/winter and they need a break!  i think these will be fun substitutes for the dickers!


----------



## nycbagfiend

took the new wilas out for a spin today! :







also wearing the riviera scarf and a jacket from last year whose name is escaping me--anyone remember what this one is called?!

(p.s. excuse the single green polished nail!  i was trying out some colors at sephora!)


----------



## juneping

nycbagfiend said:


> took the new wilas out for a spin today! :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also wearing the riviera scarf and a jacket from last year whose name is escaping me--anyone remember what this one is called?!
> 
> (p.s. excuse the single green polished nail!  i was trying out some colors at sephora!)



wow...you look really chic!!


----------



## tonkamama

*nycbagfiend ~* love love love your entire outfit!!! So chic and so Isable Marant!! ...  (I have the same scarf..hehe) Thanks for posting your outfit pairing the Wilas...  Now I NEED the Wilas!!  

Super congrats on your *chloe susannahs* too please post mod when you get them in.   Yeah the price on the chloe is little steep as I never spent that much on a pair of shoes.  So lots thinking to do as I really love them on my feet but my "wallet" says "too expensive!!"  





nycbagfiend said:


> took the new wilas out for a spin today! :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also wearing the riviera scarf and a jacket from last year whose name is escaping me--anyone remember what this one is called?!
> 
> (p.s. excuse the single green polished nail!  i was trying out some colors at sephora!)


----------



## Jayne1

nycbagfiend said:


> took the new wilas out for a spin today! :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also wearing the riviera scarf and a jacket from last year whose name is escaping me--anyone remember what this one is called?!
> 
> (p.s. excuse the single green polished nail!  i was trying out some colors at sephora!)


Gorgeous!


----------



## am2022

looking so fab and cute !!!



nycbagfiend said:


> took the new wilas out for a spin today! :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also wearing the riviera scarf and a jacket from last year whose name is escaping me--anyone remember what this one is called?!
> 
> (p.s. excuse the single green polished nail! i was trying out some colors at sephora!)


----------



## mercer

Loooooove it!  That's one of my favorite jackets, too!  so cute!  



nycbagfiend said:


> took the new wilas out for a spin today! :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also wearing the riviera scarf and a jacket from last year whose name is escaping me--anyone remember what this one is called?!
> 
> (p.s. excuse the single green polished nail! i was trying out some colors at sephora!)


----------



## tb-purselover

So chic!!!

I have that jacket too. It is the Hadley, I think? Don't quote me on it. I have the scarf too , but in ecru (thanks to Juneping ). I am going to try and pair them up and see how the ecru rivera scarf works with the hadley. I think it would work since the hadley has the off white/ecru in it too?

I love the Wilas with the whole outfit. So IM and cool .

ETA: Ooo and congrats on the Chloe Susannas! They are such awesome shoes. You are going to love them. There is so much style in them.




nycbagfiend said:


> took the new wilas out for a spin today! :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also wearing the riviera scarf and a jacket from last year whose name is escaping me--anyone remember what this one is called?!
> 
> (p.s. excuse the single green polished nail!  i was trying out some colors at sephora!)


----------



## jellylicious

nycbagfiend said:


> took the new wilas out for a spin today! :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also wearing the riviera scarf and a jacket from last year whose name is escaping me--anyone remember what this one is called?!
> 
> (p.s. excuse the single green polished nail!  i was trying out some colors at sephora!)


Great outfit! Stylish and comfy-it's a must buy for me after seeing your mod pix. Must save my pennies!


----------



## flower71

mod pic of my sweater


----------



## am2022

lets try again dear friend!!!



flower71 said:


> mod pic of my sweater


----------



## jellybebe

nycbagfiend said:


> took the new wilas out for a spin today! :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also wearing the riviera scarf and a jacket from last year whose name is escaping me--anyone remember what this one is called?!
> 
> (p.s. excuse the single green polished nail!  i was trying out some colors at sephora!)



I love your jacket, it's so gorgeous!


----------



## juneping

flower71 said:


> mod pic of my sweater



it's such a beautiful sweater...nice color...the one i saw on barney was kind of greenish...this one is much better


----------



## tb-purselover

flower71 said:


> mod pic of my sweater



Nice . I love the weave. So edgy and such a versatile piece.


----------



## tonkamama

flower71 said:


> mod pic of my sweater


It fits you perfectly!!    I love the color and texture of this sweater.


----------



## mercer

That's so fabulous! I love it!



flower71 said:


> mod pic of my sweater


----------



## nycbagfiend

flower71 said:


> mod pic of my sweater



great sweater, flower--i can definitely see this fitting into any wardrobe--it'll go with everything!  i like the 'distressed' look--makes it unique!


----------



## tonkamama

Ladies...  here is my today's outfit ~ my new *cropped tie dye jeans*.  Surprising comfortable


----------



## nycbagfiend

tb-purselover said:


> So chic!!!
> 
> I have that jacket too. It is the Hadley, I think? Don't quote me on it. I have the scarf too , but in ecru (thanks to Juneping ). I am going to try and pair them up and see how the ecru rivera scarf works with the hadley. I think it would work since the hadley has the off white/ecru in it too?
> 
> I love the Wilas with the whole outfit. So IM and cool .
> 
> ETA: Ooo and congrats on the Chloe Susannas! They are such awesome shoes. You are going to love them. There is so much style in them.



the hadley!  you're right tb-purselover! thanks for refreshing my memory!  i can definitely see the ecru rivera with it!

the chloe susannas are on pre-order and due the first week of may so i have to wait patiently just a bit longer--hoping they come in early...i'm excited to add those to my closet!


----------



## nycbagfiend

juneping said:


> wow...you look really chic!!





tonkamama said:


> *nycbagfiend ~* love love love your entire outfit!!! So chic and so Isable Marant!! ...  (I have the same scarf..hehe) Thanks for posting your outfit pairing the Wilas...  Now I NEED the Wilas!!
> 
> Super congrats on your *chloe susannahs* too please post mod when you get them in.   Yeah the price on the chloe is little steep as I never spent that much on a pair of shoes.  So lots thinking to do as I really love them on my feet but my "wallet" says "too expensive!!"





Jayne1 said:


> Gorgeous!





amacasa said:


> looking so fab and cute !!!





mercer said:


> Loooooove it!  That's one of my favorite jackets, too!  so cute!





jellylicious said:


> Great outfit! Stylish and comfy-it's a must buy for me after seeing your mod pix. Must save my pennies!





jellybebe said:


> I love your jacket, it's so gorgeous!



 thank you, ladies!  i must say--i don't know if the wilas are cut slightly different from the willows, but in my opinion, they're much more comfortable! i walked a good 2.5-3 miles in them today and my feet held up pretty well!  the bobbys should be arriving from NAP tomorrow--if those are comfy it's going to be a tough choice--i don't need 2 pairs of black wedge sneakers (nor does it do my wallet any good!)


----------



## nycbagfiend

tonkamama said:


> Ladies...  here is my today's outfit ~ my new *cropped tie dye jeans*.  Surprising comfortable



tonka!  i love, love the whole look!  the ipas are awesome on you!


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> Ladies...  here is my today's outfit ~ my new *cropped tie dye jeans*.  Surprising comfortable



looking great!!....is it that warm in SF already??


----------



## nycbagfiend

Super congrats on your *chloe susannahs* too please post mod when you get them in.   Yeah the price on the chloe is little steep as I never spent that much on a pair of shoes.  So lots thinking to do as I really love them on my feet but my "wallet" says "too expensive!!"  [/QUOTE]

ps..i prob wouldn't have shelled out that much for the chloe boots but i had a rewards card and gift card that covered a major portion so that was my driving force to buy them!  otherwise i might have left it to fate and see if they ever hit sale!  i will say, i've seen them up close and they are pretty well crafted at the very least!

pps...i'm still thinking about your ipas--that is a great outfit!


----------



## tonkamama

nycbagfiend said:


> tonka!  i love, love the whole look!  the ipas are awesome on you!


*Thank you nyc *  I been wanting a pair of white cropped jeans for the summer but can't find any that will make me look "thinner"...LOL, alto these IM tie dye aren't white but with a touch of Marine and dark blue, I found much interesting than those all white jeans.

Good to know that Wilas are TTS...  now I really want a pair of Wilas in black so I may need to give up on the chloe susannas as I can't have both this month (well I went little crazy this month on 3 pairs of Isabel Marant pants..)...:shame:  decision decision decision..


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> looking great!!....is it that warm in SF already??


Thank you Juneping ~ today was in the high 60...  and tomorrow will be cooling down a bit then next week will back up to the 70's....  The place I went was in Santa Clara which normally 5~10 degrees higher than SF...most ladies are in their short sleeves t-shirts & shorts, I still need to cover myself up with a scarf.


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> Thank you Juneping ~ today was in the high 60...  and tomorrow will be cooling down a bit then next week will back up to the 70's....  The place I went was in Santa Clara which normally 5~10 degrees higher than SF...most ladies are in their short sleeves t-shirts & shorts, I still need to cover myself up with a scarf.



i see. ny is still bit cold...especially morning and evening.
i really like the cropped jeans..they are just so versatile in the warmer days...they look so cool with the dickers...


----------



## jellylicious

flower71 said:


> mod pic of my sweater


Another great staple-the color's so versatile! 



tonkamama said:


> Ladies...  here is my today's outfit ~ my new *cropped tie dye jeans*.  Surprising comfortable



Oooh...i love them on you! You are always so well put together!  They are cozy, aren't they? I've been waiting for the warm weather to hit here so i can take mine out for a spin.


----------



## mercer

If I saw you on the street, I would so do a double take! Adorable!



tonkamama said:


> Ladies...  here is my today's outfit ~ my new *cropped tie dye jeans*.  Surprising comfortable


----------



## jellylicious

I forgot to mention-i received my RIO sandals.  I tried them on real quick, not sure if the straps across the feet will cut but i adore them. Mod pix to come-too lazy tonight to get it done.


----------



## tb-purselover

I love them on you! The pattern on your are so cool, almost like the paint was dribbled down the pant like a water going down a wall! Very neat. It looks really nice with the teal-ish sweater too. 



tonkamama said:


> Ladies...  here is my today's outfit ~ my new *cropped tie dye jeans*.  Surprising comfortable


----------



## tb-purselover

OMGosh, please do hurry! I want to see. So they are comfortable? Do you feel you can walk all day in them? You got the 4" heel, right? Please post soon!

I tried on the Rea's. TBH I thought they were super comfy. I can see wearing them for long periods of time. I'm not sure about the Rio's. So I would like to hear your thoughts on comfort.



jellylicious said:


> I forgot to mention-i received my RIO sandals.  I tried them on real quick, not sure if the straps across the feet will cut but i adore them. Mod pix to come-too lazy tonight to get it done.


----------



## tb-purselover

nycbagfiend said:


> the hadley!  you're right tb-purselover! thanks for refreshing my memory!  i can definitely see the ecru rivera with it!
> 
> the chloe susannas are on pre-order and due the first week of may so i have to wait patiently just a bit longer--hoping they come in early...i'm excited to add those to my closet!


You will love them!


----------



## jellybebe

flower71 said:
			
		

> mod pic of my sweater



Perfect amount of slouch! Everything looks so great on you.


----------



## Jayne1

tonkamama said:


> Ladies...  here is my today's outfit ~ my new *cropped tie dye jeans*.  Surprising comfortable


Perfect!!


----------



## tonkamama

*Thank you ladies!!  *

*juneping ~* thanks for the tips... can't wait to pair it with my Taupe dickers... 

*jellylicious ~* RIO is so you...  can't wait to see your mod picture & review!!  Is 
*
mercer ~* you are so sweet...  

*tb-purselover ~* Thank you.. the knit sweater is by Zadig & Voltaire which I find his sweaters & t-shirts are pretty cool ....  



juneping said:


> i see. ny is still bit cold...especially morning and evening.
> i really like the cropped jeans..they are just so versatile in the warmer days...they look so cool with the dickers...





jellylicious said:


> Another great staple-the color's so versatile!
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh...i love them on you! You are always so well put together!  They are cozy, aren't they? I've been waiting for the warm weather to hit here so i can take mine out for a spin.





mercer said:


> If I saw you on the street, I would so do a double take! Adorable!





tb-purselover said:


> I love them on you! The pattern on your are so cool, almost like the paint was dribbled down the pant like a water going down a wall! Very neat. It looks really nice with the teal-ish sweater too.





Jayne1 said:


> Perfect!!


----------



## flower71

juneping said:


> it's such a beautiful sweater...nice color...the one i saw on barney was kind of greenish...this one is much better


hey june, it's more on the linen, taupe side. I am wearing it now and i love it


----------



## flower71

thanks so much ladies, you are awesome on here. I don't need any therapy, I have got this place to make my day

*tonka*, I love this look, I think I need a tye die in my closet now! About the susanna's if you are not feeling it, just surrender. I know this feeling too well...it's too much money if you're undecided...let us know ok?
*nycbagfiend*, you're gorgeous! I understand about wanting so much and not having the funds for it! We go over the board don't we?


----------



## flower71

tb-purselover said:


> Nice . I love the weave. So edgy and such a versatile piece.





tonkamama said:


> It fits you perfectly!!    I love the color and texture of this sweater.





mercer said:


> That's so fabulous! I love it!





nycbagfiend said:


> great sweater, flower--i can definitely see this fitting into any wardrobe--it'll go with everything!  i like the 'distressed' look--makes it unique!





jellybebe said:


> Perfect amount of slouch! Everything looks so great on you.



 (Sorry, I thought my multiple quotes had worked...I am useless with the computer...)


----------



## flower71

jellylicious said:


> I forgot to mention-i received my RIO sandals.  I tried them on real quick, not sure if the straps across the feet will cut but i adore them. Mod pix to come-too lazy tonight to get it done.


OMG!!! We need the pics, like right now...Huge congrats!


----------



## Jaded81

OMG seriously? Dying for mod pics!!!




jellylicious said:


> I forgot to mention-i received my RIO sandals.  I tried them on real quick, not sure if the straps across the feet will cut but i adore them. Mod pix to come-too lazy tonight to get it done.


----------



## Jaded81

I would totally do a double take as well if I saw you on the street! Would probably follow you around too!  I ended up getting the shorts version 'Irox'. I have worn it for a couple of hours but it has expanded quite a bit. Has that happened with your Ipa?

Also, congrats on the Chloes! I love those shoes but am worried that it is going to be weird on me because I am short with big feet and the fact that it is pointed will make my feet look longer! Plus I am a shorty with thin ankles so I never buy ankle boots!




tonkamama said:


> Ladies...  here is my today's outfit ~ my new *cropped tie dye jeans*.  Surprising comfortable


----------



## Jaded81

Love this! It is a beautiful sweater!




flower71 said:


> mod pic of my sweater


----------



## Jaded81

Beautifully put together! Love how you styled your IM pieces!!!



nycbagfiend said:


> took the new wilas out for a spin today! :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also wearing the riviera scarf and a jacket from last year whose name is escaping me--anyone remember what this one is called?!
> 
> (p.s. excuse the single green polished nail!  i was trying out some colors at sephora!)


----------



## ElleFlowers

I am not sure if you have already posted it here but I have a question for you. I have pre- ordered the Wila sneaker in a store in Belgium (they called them Bekkets there) and I was wondering how the sizing of the Wila's compare to the Willows/Bekkets of last season? Do they run the same as the Willows? In my opinion the Willows run 1 size smaller then normal shoes. Can you tell me how the Wila's run? thanks!





nycbagfiend said:


> great sweater, flower--i can definitely see this fitting into any wardrobe--it'll go with everything! i like the 'distressed' look--makes it unique!


----------



## jellylicious

tb-purselover said:


> OMGosh, please do hurry! I want to see. So they are comfortable? Do you feel you can walk all day in them? You got the 4" heel, right? Please post soon!
> 
> I tried on the Rea's. TBH I thought they were super comfy. I can see wearing them for long periods of time. I'm not sure about the Rio's. So I would like to hear your thoughts on comfort.





tonkamama said:


> *jellylicious ~* RIO is so you...  can't wait to see your mod picture & review!!





flower71 said:


> OMG!!! We need the pics, like right now...Huge congrats!





Jaded81 said:


> OMG seriously? Dying for mod pics!!!



Here's a quick pix and review: 
Def takes awhile to get used to walking in these and i don't think they are an all-day kind of shoe. The straps across the feet def pinch a little. I'm going to try some sort of cushioning like Foot Petals to make it more comfortable and give it some support. A couple of the straps around the ankles are loose but i think they are suppose to be like that. All in all-*LOVE* the look of the sandals. Hopefully, it will break in nicely and i can wear all day! No pain no gain!   I'll have to take another shot with the itzels.


----------



## meishe

Jaded81 said:
			
		

> Could I trouble you with a modeling pic?



Sorry for the late reply--- I have only been following on my iPad, and haven't quite figured out the technology... Did someone else post a mod pic? I only have my Xabi with me at the moment


----------



## am2022

oooh.. jelly .. so lovely !!! enjoy these rios!



jellylicious said:


> Here's a quick pix and review:
> Def takes awhile to get used to walking in these and i don't think they are an all-day kind of shoe. The straps across the feet def pinch a little. I'm going to try some sort of cushioning like Foot Petals to make it more comfortable and give it some support. A couple of the straps around the ankles are loose but i think they are suppose to be like that. All in all-*LOVE* the look of the sandals. Hopefully, it will break in nicely and i can wear all day! No pain no gain!   I'll have to take another shot with the itzels.


----------



## am2022

Tonka.. loving the tie dye pants... you rock girl!!!


----------



## soholaleni

jellylicious said:


> Here's a quick pix and review:
> Def takes awhile to get used to walking in these and i don't think they are an all-day kind of shoe. The straps across the feet def pinch a little. I'm going to try some sort of cushioning like Foot Petals to make it more comfortable and give it some support. A couple of the straps around the ankles are loose but i think they are suppose to be like that. All in all-*LOVE* the look of the sandals. Hopefully, it will break in nicely and i can wear all day! No pain no gain!   I'll have to take another shot with the itzels.



These look awesome on you!!!


----------



## Brigitte031

jellylicious said:


> Here's a quick pix and review:
> Def takes awhile to get used to walking in these and i don't think they are an all-day kind of shoe. The straps across the feet def pinch a little. I'm going to try some sort of cushioning like Foot Petals to make it more comfortable and give it some support. A couple of the straps around the ankles are loose but i think they are suppose to be like that. All in all-*LOVE* the look of the sandals. Hopefully, it will break in nicely and i can wear all day! No pain no gain!   I'll have to take another shot with the itzels.



Omg these are gorgeous!!  They look amazing on you! Where did you find the black pair? I think last I checked I'm still only seeing the Natural color way available.


----------



## nycbagfiend

jellylicious said:


> Here's a quick pix and review:
> Def takes awhile to get used to walking in these and i don't think they are an all-day kind of shoe. The straps across the feet def pinch a little. I'm going to try some sort of cushioning like Foot Petals to make it more comfortable and give it some support. A couple of the straps around the ankles are loose but i think they are suppose to be like that. All in all-*LOVE* the look of the sandals. Hopefully, it will break in nicely and i can wear all day! No pain no gain!   I'll have to take another shot with the itzels.



those are hot, hot, hot! 

i don't think i can walk in those but i now have my eye on the low heel version!  enjoy them, jellylicious--you're gonna stop traffic in those!


----------



## tonkamama

jellylicious said:


> Here's a quick pix and review:
> Def takes awhile to get used to walking in these and i don't think they are an all-day kind of shoe. The straps across the feet def pinch a little. I'm going to try some sort of cushioning like Foot Petals to make it more comfortable and give it some support. A couple of the straps around the ankles are loose but i think they are suppose to be like that. All in all-*LOVE* the look of the sandals. Hopefully, it will break in nicely and i can wear all day! No pain no gain!   I'll have to take another shot with the itzels.


 *The RIOs look so sexy* .... another piece of art that Ms. Marant has created!!  Are they TTS?


----------



## tonkamama

*Thank you ladies... * 

*flower71 ~* thank you for comfort...  I really love the susanna's but I just can't have them all ... so I need to figure out which shoes I will wear out more & base my decision on tht.  Sure will let you ladies know my final decision.

*Jaded81 ~* I think all jeans material with elastane will stretch out little here & there...  but most designer brands will hold up the shape so you still get that original look .  My IPA fits me nice after few hours of wearing.    



flower71 said:


> *tonka*, I love this look, I think I need a tye die in my closet now! About the susanna's if you are not feeling it, just surrender. I know this feeling too well...it's too much money if you're undecided...let us know ok?





Jaded81 said:


> I would totally do a double take as well if I saw you on the street! Would probably follow you around too!  I ended up getting the shorts version 'Irox'. I have worn it for a couple of hours but it has expanded quite a bit. Has that happened with your Ipa?
> 
> Also, congrats on the Chloes! I love those shoes but am worried that it is going to be weird on me because I am short with big feet and the fact that it is pointed will make my feet look longer! Plus I am a shorty with thin ankles so I never buy ankle boots!





amacasa said:


> Tonka.. loving the tie dye pants... you rock girl!!!


----------



## nycbagfiend

ElleFlowers said:


> I am not sure if you have already posted it here but I have a question for you. I have pre- ordered the Wila sneaker in a store in Belgium (they called them Bekkets there) and I was wondering how the sizing of the Wila's compare to the Willows/Bekkets of last season? Do they run the same as the Willows? In my opinion the Willows run 1 size smaller then normal shoes. Can you tell me how the Wila's run? thanks!



hi elle, i have the willows and wilas now...i feel like the wilas run more TTS.  i ended up taking both in a size 41, but after wearing the wilas twice now, i think i could have gone to my usual 40.  there seems to be more wiggle room in the toe box of the wilas and they felt comfortable from the beginning while my willows still pinch after a couple wearings.

hope that helps!....enjoy your wilas!  what color did you order?


----------



## flower71

jellylicious said:


> Here's a quick pix and review:
> Def takes awhile to get used to walking in these and i don't think they are an all-day kind of shoe. The straps across the feet def pinch a little. I'm going to try some sort of cushioning like Foot Petals to make it more comfortable and give it some support. A couple of the straps around the ankles are loose but i think they are suppose to be like that. All in all-*LOVE* the look of the sandals. Hopefully, it will break in nicely and i can wear all day! No pain no gain!   I'll have to take another shot with the itzels.


those shoes are sexy! you sure are rockin those Rios


----------



## tonkamama

tb-purselover said:


> OMGosh, please do hurry! I want to see. So they are comfortable? Do you feel you can walk all day in them? You got the 4" heel, right? Please post soon!
> 
> I tried on the Rea's. TBH I thought they were super comfy. I can see wearing them for long periods of time. I'm not sure about the Rio's. So I would like to hear your thoughts on comfort.


*tb ~* since you tried on the Rea (shorter heels), are they comfortable for walking likes say half day shopping event plus dinner...    BNY says they are 3.25 inches (85mm) but other says 3.75 (90mm)...  ??


----------



## tonkamama

jellylicious said:


> Here's a quick pix and review:
> Def takes awhile to get used to walking in these and i don't think they are an all-day kind of shoe. The straps across the feet def pinch a little. I'm going to try some sort of cushioning like Foot Petals to make it more comfortable and give it some support. A couple of the straps around the ankles are loose but i think they are suppose to be like that. All in all-*LOVE* the look of the sandals. Hopefully, it will break in nicely and i can wear all day! No pain no gain!   I'll have to take another shot with the itzels.


*Jelly ~* Can't wait to see your mod picture with itzels ...  Rio's are made for your itzels & Zillah!!  

I can't wear higher heels so I found these Givenchy ankle strap sandal with only 3.25 inch heels ...  I think these Givenchy can do similar effect alto I wish I could wear / own a pair of Rios or Res's...


----------



## jellylicious

amacasa said:


> oooh.. jelly .. so lovely !!! enjoy these rios!





soholaleni said:


> These look awesome on you!!!





nycbagfiend said:


> those are hot, hot, hot!
> 
> i don't think i can walk in those but i now have my eye on the low heel version!  enjoy them, jellylicious--you're gonna stop traffic in those!





tonkamama said:


> *The RIOs look so sexy* .... another piece of art that Ms. Marant has created!!  Are they TTS?





flower71 said:


> those shoes are sexy! you sure are rockin those Rios


*Thank you ladies!*



Brigitte031 said:


> Omg these are gorgeous!!   They look amazing on you! Where did you find the black pair? I think  last I checked I'm still only seeing the Natural color way  available.



I got them from espejto.it. You have to register to see IM online. Their price is a lot better plus no VAT if you are in the US.



tonkamama said:


> *Jelly ~* Can't wait to see your mod picture with itzels ...  Rio's are made for your itzels & Zillah!!
> 
> I can't wear higher heels so I found these Givenchy ankle strap sandal with only 3.25 inch heels ...  I think these Givenchy can do similar effect alto I wish I could wear / own a pair of Rios or Res's...



These will do! They are similar-it will give you the same effect minus the chains.  If they are around the same price, go for the Reas'!


----------



## Jayne1

jellylicious said:


> Here's a quick pix and review:
> Def takes awhile to get used to walking in these and i don't think they are an all-day kind of shoe. The straps across the feet def pinch a little. I'm going to try some sort of cushioning like Foot Petals to make it more comfortable and give it some support. A couple of the straps around the ankles are loose but i think they are suppose to be like that. All in all-*LOVE* the look of the sandals. Hopefully, it will break in nicely and i can wear all day! No pain no gain!   I'll have to take another shot with the itzels.


I LOVE them!!  

How much walking can you do in them?  Any... or not much?


----------



## tonkamama

*Thanks jelly...*  I need to confirm if Reas are 3.25 inches ( 3.75 inches are still high for me), if Reas are indeed 3.25 then I may consider the beige color as I have too many black shoes.  BTW... I already bought the Givenchy @ 55% off so they are a keeper...  



jellylicious said:


> These will do! They are similar-it will give you the same effect minus the chains.  If they are around the same price, go for the Reas'!


----------



## jellylicious

Jayne1 said:


> I LOVE them!!
> 
> How much walking can you do in them?  Any... or not much?


I did a quick couple of times walking from room to room. They are TTS but really need some foot petals to really tell if i can take a whole day of wear. Are you considering them for yourself? 



tonkamama said:


> *Thanks jelly...*  I need to confirm if Reas are 3.25 inches ( 3.75 inches are still high for me), if Reas are indeed 3.25 then I may consider the beige color as I have too many black shoes.  BTW... I already bought the Givenchy @ 55% off so they are a keeper...


I have a feeling they are 3.25". Fingers cross! Great deal on those Givenchys'!


----------



## flower71

tonkamama said:


> *Thanks jelly...*  I need to confirm if Reas are 3.25 inches ( 3.75 inches are still high for me), if Reas are indeed 3.25 then I may consider the beige color as I have too many black shoes.  BTW... I already bought the Givenchy @ 55% off so they are a keeper...


yahoo! those heels are hot too, tonka!
OK, I just ordered my ziane jeans size 40, hope the size is ok, cross my fingers! I am a 40 in her jeans so can't wait to try them on! I had to choose between the jeans and a dress I was eyeing...but I don't wear many dresses anyway, so there you go!


----------



## flower71

Jaded81 said:


> Love this! It is a beautiful sweater!


thanks jaded81! did you get any IM this season? I love how things are moving so fast on here these days


----------



## tb-purselover

tonkamama said:


> *tb ~* since you tried on the Rea (shorter heels), are they comfortable for walking likes say half day shopping event plus dinner...    BNY says they are 3.25 inches (85mm) but other says 3.75 (90mm)...  ??



Hey *tonka*! So, I can only vouch for how long I wore them in the store. Which was about 30 minutes . But what I can say is this: at first the thin strap across the top of the toes sort of pinched. It also felt loose on my foot, like there was nothing to keep it in place. I immediately thought, "No." 

**But the SA said for me to give them a chance and walk in them, take my time. She thought the same at first but then she gave them some time. So I walked around the store. Then RAN  around the store. The strap across the top of my foot loosened up and it stopped pinching and felt comfy. The sandal stayed on my foot even as I ran.

*The heel height is 3.25 and VERY manageable*. The sole of the sandal is not hard, it has give and is soft. It is quiet when you walk. 

After I walked around in them and truly gave it a chance I found them *very *comfy, *honestly*. So much so that they are on my list to get them next month.

I now can see why the SA said she can wear them all day on the floor. They are very soft and comfy. The heel is manageable and walkable. The strap across the top of the shoe felt like it wasn't even there. Almost like walking barefoot except with a heel . I could easily see myself, personally, wearing them for dinner and a shopping event. I do think I would suggest foot petals so your feet don't slide forward.

The Givenchy ankle strap sandals you mention are the exact same height as the IM Rea's. If you are considering the Givenchy, you should most definitely try the IM Rea's. Oops, just read you purchased them already at 50% off! Go girl!

HTH!


----------



## tb-purselover

OMGosh , SO HAUTE! I absolutely love the Rio's sandals. Especially on you! So amaaazing. I only wish I could wear heels that high. I can't wait to see them with your itzels. A. MAZ. ING!



jellylicious said:


> Here's a quick pix and review:
> Def takes awhile to get used to walking in these and i don't think they are an all-day kind of shoe. The straps across the feet def pinch a little. I'm going to try some sort of cushioning like Foot Petals to make it more comfortable and give it some support. A couple of the straps around the ankles are loose but i think they are suppose to be like that. All in all-*LOVE* the look of the sandals. Hopefully, it will break in nicely and i can wear all day! No pain no gain!   I'll have to take another shot with the itzels.


----------



## tb-purselover

flower71 said:


> yahoo! those heels are hot too, tonka!
> OK, I just ordered my ziane jeans size 40, hope the size is ok, cross my fingers! I am a 40 in her jeans so can't wait to try them on! I had to choose between the jeans and a dress I was eyeing...but I don't wear many dresses anyway, so there you go!



Ooo, I can't wait to see pics and hear your reviews! I am also loving the Ziane. But I am not sure I can pull them off since I'm a shortie. But maybe your modeling pics will convince me to pull the trigger.


----------



## flower71

tb-purselover said:


> Ooo, I can't wait to see pics and hear your reviews! I am also loving the Ziane. But I am not sure I can pull them off since I'm a shortie. But maybe your modeling pics will convince me to pull the trigger.


I really am hoping the size is right...promise I will post pics if they fit


----------



## soholaleni

I had convinced myself last month that I didn't need the Rea sandals and was willing to pass them up..Now you all may have convinced me otherwise!! Geez, I wish they didn't cost soo much.


----------



## tb-purselover

soholaleni said:


> I had convinced myself last month that I didn't need the Rea sandals and was willing to pass them up..Now you all may have convinced me otherwise!! Geez, I wish they didn't cost soo much.



Yeah, I know. I'm not sure why IM stuff is so overpriced this year. It just keeps going up. I'm not happy about it!!!


----------



## tonkamama

*flowe71 ~* you gonna love ziane and ziane will look super cool with your Balenciaga jacket!!  

*tb-purselover ~* thank you ...  finally Marant listened to her customers who are dying for shorter heels...  

Ok now I have three pairs to considered...  and my poor little wallet can only handle one pair this month...:shame:  WHERE ARE THE MONEY TREE??... 



flower71 said:


> yahoo! those heels are hot too, tonka!
> OK, I just ordered my ziane jeans size 40, hope the size is ok, cross my fingers! I am a 40 in her jeans so can't wait to try them on! I had to choose between the jeans and a dress I was eyeing...but I don't wear many dresses anyway, so there you go!





tb-purselover said:


> Hey *tonka*! So, I can only vouch for how long I wore them in the store. Which was about 30 minutes . But what I can say is this: at first the thin strap across the top of the toes sort of pinched. It also felt loose on my foot, like there was nothing to keep it in place. I immediately thought, "No."
> 
> **But the SA said for me to give them a chance and walk in them, take my time. She thought the same at first but then she gave them some time. So I walked around the store. Then RAN  around the store. The strap across the top of my foot loosened up and it stopped pinching and felt comfy. The sandal stayed on my foot even as I ran.
> 
> *The heel height is 3.25 and VERY manageable*. The sole of the sandal is not hard, it has give and is soft. It is quiet when you walk.
> 
> After I walked around in them and truly gave it a chance I found them *very *comfy, *honestly*. So much so that they are on my list to get them next month.
> 
> I now can see why the SA said she can wear them all day on the floor. They are very soft and comfy. The heel is manageable and walkable. The strap across the top of the shoe felt like it wasn't even there. Almost like walking barefoot except with a heel . I could easily see myself, personally, wearing them for dinner and a shopping event. I do think I would suggest foot petals so your feet don't slide forward.
> 
> The Givenchy ankle strap sandals you mention are the exact same height as the IM Rea's. If you are considering the Givenchy, you should most definitely try the IM Rea's. Oops, just read you purchased them already at 50% off! Go girl!
> 
> HTH!


----------



## mercer

jellylicious said:


> Here's a quick pix and review:
> Def takes awhile to get used to walking in these and i don't think they are an all-day kind of shoe. The straps across the feet def pinch a little. I'm going to try some sort of cushioning like Foot Petals to make it more comfortable and give it some support. A couple of the straps around the ankles are loose but i think they are suppose to be like that. All in all-*LOVE* the look of the sandals. Hopefully, it will break in nicely and i can wear all day! No pain no gain!   I'll have to take another shot with the itzels.



Woooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!! 

*pointing and hopping up and down*

(that means I love them)


----------



## jellylicious

flower71 said:


> yahoo! those heels are hot too, tonka!
> OK, I just ordered my ziane jeans size 40, hope the size is ok, cross my fingers! I am a 40 in her jeans so can't wait to try them on! I had to choose between the jeans and a dress I was eyeing...but I don't wear many dresses anyway, so there you go!


Great! Can't wait to see them on you! I'm the same way-i wear more jeans/pants and that's how i've justified my 2 recent pairs and returned the IM skirts.

What is the difference between the zillah and ziane jeans anyway? I'm assuming the ziane is more of a boyfriend style. True?



tb-purselover said:


> OMGosh , SO HAUTE! I absolutely love the Rio's sandals. Especially on you! So amaaazing. I only wish I could wear heels that high. I can't wait to see them with your itzels. A. MAZ. ING!


Thanks dear!  Now for the warm weather! 



soholaleni said:


> I had convinced myself last month that I didn't need the Rea sandals and was willing to pass them up..Now you all may have convinced me otherwise!! Geez, I wish they didn't cost soo much.


I hear ya-i'm just about broke!  I keep telling myself no more...than i come here and everything looks so good on you ladies that i break down.



mercer said:


> Woooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!
> 
> *pointing and hopping up and down*
> 
> (that means I love them)


Thank you mercer! They were love at first sight!



tb-purselover said:


> Hey *tonka*! So, I can only vouch for how long I wore them in the store. Which was about 30 minutes . But what I can say is this: at first the thin strap across the top of the toes sort of pinched. It also felt loose on my foot, like there was nothing to keep it in place. I immediately thought, "No."
> 
> **But the SA said for me to give them a chance and walk in them, take my time. She thought the same at first but then she gave them some time. So I walked around the store. Then RAN  around the store. The strap across the top of my foot loosened up and it stopped pinching and felt comfy. The sandal stayed on my foot even as I ran.
> 
> *The heel height is 3.25 and VERY manageable*. The sole of the sandal is not hard, it has give and is soft. It is quiet when you walk.
> 
> After I walked around in them and truly gave it a chance I found them *very *comfy, *honestly*. So much so that they are on my list to get them next month.
> 
> I now can see why the SA said she can wear them all day on the floor. They are very soft and comfy. The heel is manageable and walkable. The strap across the top of the shoe felt like it wasn't even there. Almost like walking barefoot except with a heel . I could easily see myself, personally, wearing them for dinner and a shopping event. I do think I would suggest foot petals so your feet don't slide forward.
> 
> The Givenchy ankle strap sandals you mention are the exact same height as the IM Rea's. If you are considering the Givenchy, you should most definitely try the IM Rea's. Oops, just read you purchased them already at 50% off! Go girl!
> 
> HTH!



You literally made me laugh just trying to imagine you running around the store with the sandals on. Too funny! I love it!


----------



## cornico

meishe said:


> I have both of these colors, and find them pretty equally easy to wear. I definitely wore the black (anthracite) more often in the winter months, as I wore a lot of black jeans and dark sweaters. I'd say they would probably be slightly more versatile than the khaki if I had to choose. As tonka said, the khaki do have a green undertone, which may be less desirable to some. HTH!



So I finally got my dickers yesterday and have been obsessing over them nonstop. They are hands down the most comfortable shoes I own - wow, the suede is sooooo soft! Ok, now my only dilemma is the green color you were talking about. It looks a lot lighter in the sunlight (like last year's taupe kinda), but overall they do have a very green undertone. However, like you said - they do contrast REALLY nicely with all my dark colors and since I mostly wear dark colors, I think they might actually work. 

You said you have both colors, so how do you feel about the khaki color in general? Do you like it? I considered anthracite, but I feel like the khaki is a more unique color - you know? How does everyone else with the khaki color feel about them???  Thanks!!


----------



## cornico

jellylicious said:


> Here's a quick pix and review:
> Def takes awhile to get used to walking in these and i don't think they are an all-day kind of shoe. The straps across the feet def pinch a little. I'm going to try some sort of cushioning like Foot Petals to make it more comfortable and give it some support. A couple of the straps around the ankles are loose but i think they are suppose to be like that. All in all-*LOVE* the look of the sandals. Hopefully, it will break in nicely and i can wear all day! No pain no gain!   I'll have to take another shot with the itzels.



OMG THOSE LOOK AMAZING ON YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *drool* hahaha! fabulous heel!


----------



## tonkamama

I came across this pic while searching for Rea's sandals (I think Rea's is 9cm ~ 3.50 inches)...  and I thought about* jellylicious...*

Photo via Elin Kling blog


----------



## flower71

jellylicious said:


> Great! Can't wait to see them on you! I'm the same way-i wear more jeans/pants and that's how i've justified my 2 recent pairs and returned the IM skirts.
> 
> What is the difference between the zillah and ziane jeans anyway? I'm assuming the ziane is more of a boyfriend style. True?


 Actually I have to try them on before I can say anything. I think that it more of a boyfriend style jeans telling from the runway pics, but I am hoping they won't be too big!!


----------



## jellylicious

cornico said:


> OMG THOSE LOOK AMAZING ON YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *drool* hahaha! fabulous heel!


*TY!*



tonkamama said:


> I came across this pic while searching for Rea's sandals (I think Rea's is 9cm ~ 3.50 inches)...  and I thought about* jellylicious...*
> 
> Photo via Elin Kling blog


Thanks for sharing. i hope i can do that look justice.


----------



## tb-purselover

jellylicious said:


> You literally made me laugh just trying to imagine you running around the store with the sandals on. Too funny! I love it!



 Believe me, it was pretty funny. I had myself a laugh too.

Regarding the Ziane jeans. I did notice that the rise measurements is 9.5 vs 7-8". I'm not sure if the leg width is wider too or skinny like the Zilah. But I sort of like the idea of a longer rise. I'm so curious to see *Flower71 *in them! I can't wait to hear what she thinks.


----------



## flower71

^^will give full accounts of my jeans, promise. 
And I laughed out loud too, imagining you running in the rios at the boutique! nice SA btw...


----------



## am2022

some recent vaca pics..

older marant skirt from 2010.. and my favorite isabel marant pear necklace!
and my travel bag: givenchy nightingale!


----------



## tb-purselover

I love the skirt and necklace but it was hard on me to focus on them because I just couldn't stop staring at your beautiful face! You are so gorgeous!

Love the skirt and necklace too . I hope you had a great time on vaca!



amacasa said:


> some recent vaca pics..
> 
> older marant skirt from 2010.. and my favorite isabel marant pear necklace!
> and my travel bag: givenchy nightingale!


----------



## tb-purselover

I wanted to share another pic to the one *Tonka* posted of the tie-dye pants with the Rio's (4" version of the beautiful sandals!).


----------



## chicjean

Holy cow, it's been a week and it feels like I've been gone for  a year!

LOOOOVE everyone's new purchases!  All the mod shots and outfits are AMAZING. 

I'm totally torn- need some IM thread advice! After seeing tonka and juneping in their tight, cute Zillahs I'm wishing that my size 40's will freaking sell already so I can afford the size down! But then, I look at the runway and like the baggy look- I just don't know if I like it on me. The 40's give me massive saggy butt. I don't know what to do! 

Now that my back is better, I tried them on with some heels- I still don't know if I'm convinced. The drop crotch freaks me out, and so does the saggy bum... 

I've posted these mods before- but here are my Zillahs with heels now. Too big? Or awesome and saggy?












Sorry for the close up, but this is my big issue... Thoughts??


----------



## am2022

TB!!!  

be still my beating heart...   im still trying to behave in not getting the rio's....  you are making it very difficult!!!



tb-purselover said:


> I wanted to share another pic to the one *Tonka* posted of the tie-dye pants with the Rio's (4" version of the beautiful sandals!).


----------



## jellylicious

amacasa said:


> some recent vaca pics..
> 
> older marant skirt from 2010.. and my favorite isabel marant pear necklace!
> and my travel bag: givenchy nightingale!


I second that! You are gorgeous and looks like a wonderful fun in the sun vacation. 



tb-purselover said:


> I wanted to share another pic to the one *Tonka* posted of the tie-dye pants with the Rio's (4" version of the beautiful sandals!).


I was wondering what top she was wearing from Tonka's previous post. Thanks for this-she's another beauty with style!


----------



## chicjean

amacasa said:


> some recent vaca pics..
> 
> older marant skirt from 2010.. and my favorite isabel marant pear necklace!
> and my travel bag: givenchy nightingale!



So gorgeous!!!


----------



## juneping

amacasa said:


> some recent vaca pics..
> 
> older marant skirt from 2010.. and my favorite isabel marant pear necklace!
> and my travel bag: givenchy nightingale!



I like the nightingale....



tb-purselover said:


> I wanted to share another pic to the one *Tonka* posted of the tie-dye pants with the Rio's (4" version of the beautiful sandals!).



can you post her blog link? i wanna follow her...TIA!!




chicjean said:


> Holy cow, it's been a week and it feels like I've been gone for  a year!
> 
> LOOOOVE everyone's new purchases!  All the mod shots and outfits are AMAZING.
> 
> I'm totally torn- need some IM thread advice! After seeing tonka and juneping in their tight, cute Zillahs I'm wishing that my size 40's will freaking sell already so I can afford the size down! But then, I look at the runway and like the baggy look- I just don't know if I like it on me. The 40's give me massive saggy butt. I don't know what to do!
> 
> Now that my back is better, I tried them on with some heels- I still don't know if I'm convinced. The drop crotch freaks me out, and so does the saggy bum...
> 
> I've posted these mods before- but here are my Zillahs with heels now. Too big? Or awesome and saggy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the close up, but this is my big issue... Thoughts??



when i first glanced...i thought you got the boyfriend cut. for some reason..they look a little loose (this posting) on your legs than your previous mod pix.
can you get the 38 and let this pair sit on ebay until someone buys them??
i wore mine a few times...they do get stretched out a little bit. unlike the itzel which didn't give (that's how i felt...)....

btw, i don't think there's any saggy bum...
but a little roomy crotch...reminds me of the runway model look...
depends on your preference..if you go for the runway look...i thought this pair fits the bill.


----------



## am2022

Thank you ladies... you are the sweetest...

Now the RIO SANDALS...are just fab... Kling might be rocking them... but hey our very own jelly is rocking them even more...

Jellylicious.. please give us more mod pics...  Can i wait for the sales on this ladies!!!    or will this be sold out???




tb-purselover said:


> I love the skirt and necklace but it was hard on me to focus on them because I just couldn't stop staring at your beautiful face! You are so gorgeous!
> 
> Love the skirt and necklace too . I hope you had a great time on vaca!


 


jellylicious said:


> I second that! You are gorgeous and looks like a wonderful fun in the sun vacation.
> 
> 
> I was wondering what top she was wearing from Tonka's previous post. Thanks for this-she's another beauty with style!


 


chicjean said:


> So gorgeous!!!


 


juneping said:


> I like the nightingale....
> 
> 
> 
> can you post her blog link? i wanna follow her...TIA!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when i first glanced...i thought you got the boyfriend cut. for some reason..they look a little loose (this posting) on your legs than your previous mod pix.
> can you get the 38 and let this pair sit on ebay until someone buys them??
> i wore mine a few times...they do get stretched out a little bit. unlike the itzel which didn't give (that's how i felt...)....
> 
> btw, i don't think there's any saggy bum...
> but a little roomy crotch...reminds me of the runway model look...
> depends on your preference..if you go for the runway look...i thought this pair fits the bill.


----------



## am2022

chicjean.. i think that you might need to size down on this!!!
wait until others chime in though!!!



chicjean said:


> Holy cow, it's been a week and it feels like I've been gone for a year!
> 
> LOOOOVE everyone's new purchases!  All the mod shots and outfits are AMAZING.
> 
> I'm totally torn- need some IM thread advice! After seeing tonka and juneping in their tight, cute Zillahs I'm wishing that my size 40's will freaking sell already so I can afford the size down! But then, I look at the runway and like the baggy look- I just don't know if I like it on me. The 40's give me massive saggy butt. I don't know what to do!
> 
> Now that my back is better, I tried them on with some heels- I still don't know if I'm convinced. The drop crotch freaks me out, and so does the saggy bum...
> 
> I've posted these mods before- but here are my Zillahs with heels now. Too big? Or awesome and saggy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the close up, but this is my big issue... Thoughts??


----------



## tb-purselover

juneping said:


> can you post her blog link? i wanna follow her...TIA!!



It's the stylist and blogger Elin Kling. She rocks and is so beautiful. I love her style since she styles things so simple, yet very chic! She really digs Isabel Marant and did a whole styling of her S/S12 pieces a few months back in StyleBy.

http://stylebykling.nowmanifest.com/


----------



## juneping

tb-purselover said:


> It's the stylist and blogger Elin Kling. She rocks and is so beautiful. I love her style since she styles things so simple, yet very chic! She really digs Isabel Marant and did a whole styling of her S/S12 pieces a few months back in StyleBy.
> 
> http://stylebykling.nowmanifest.com/



thanks!! i love simple...will dig thru it tonight....


----------



## tb-purselover

Hey *chicjean*,

I think you need to size down. The jeans tend to relax a bit with wear so these will only get more baggy. I would try a 38 and as they relax you will get more of the runway look you want.

The 40's are not too baggy. They look okay if you like the runway look. But I think they will tend to get even more baggy which could be a concern. But, overall if you are not feeling the love now, then you should just let them go. For that price you should put them on and feel "ah, yes, I don't want to take these off EVAH!"



chicjean said:


> Holy cow, it's been a week and it feels like I've been gone for  a year!
> 
> LOOOOVE everyone's new purchases!  All the mod shots and outfits are AMAZING.
> 
> I'm totally torn- need some IM thread advice! After seeing tonka and juneping in their tight, cute Zillahs I'm wishing that my size 40's will freaking sell already so I can afford the size down! But then, I look at the runway and like the baggy look- I just don't know if I like it on me. The 40's give me massive saggy butt. I don't know what to do!
> 
> Now that my back is better, I tried them on with some heels- I still don't know if I'm convinced. The drop crotch freaks me out, and so does the saggy bum...
> 
> I've posted these mods before- but here are my Zillahs with heels now. Too big? Or awesome and saggy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the close up, but this is my big issue... Thoughts??


----------



## mercer

tb-purselover said:


> I love the skirt and necklace but it was hard on me to focus on them because I just couldn't stop staring at your beautiful face! You are so gorgeous!
> 
> Love the skirt and necklace too . I hope you had a great time on vaca!


 
Seconded!  You look lovely!


----------



## mercer

Has anyone seen the Ciato Quilted Jacket in person?  It just popped up on the Metier blog and it's so cute.  I'm worried it might be a bit stiff...  Any thoughts?


----------



## jellylicious

chicjean said:


> Holy cow, it's been a week and it feels like I've been gone for  a year!
> 
> LOOOOVE everyone's new purchases!  All the mod shots and outfits are AMAZING.
> 
> I'm totally torn- need some IM thread advice! After seeing tonka and juneping in their tight, cute Zillahs I'm wishing that my size 40's will freaking sell already so I can afford the size down! But then, I look at the runway and like the baggy look- I just don't know if I like it on me. The 40's give me massive saggy butt. I don't know what to do!
> 
> Now that my back is better, I tried them on with some heels- I still don't know if I'm convinced. The drop crotch freaks me out, and so does the saggy bum...
> 
> I've posted these mods before- but here are my Zillahs with heels now. Too big? Or awesome and saggy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the close up, but this is my big issue... Thoughts??


Hey Chicjean-i can see how you are in a dilemma...from the front and side-i think it looks like the runway but from the back. Try rolling it up some more. The back, i think it is a bit too baggy. I have a pair of current/eliot boyfriend jeans and it takes time feeling comfortable with the dropped crotch and the saggy butt. The high heels def helps making it looked sexy and feminine. Idk if washing and putting it in the dryer will shrink some either. GL in deciding!


----------



## am2022

inspiration pic...

lovely taylor tomassi - hill!!!


----------



## Jayne1

amacasa said:


> some recent vaca pics..
> 
> older marant skirt from 2010.. and my favorite isabel marant pear necklace!
> and my travel bag: givenchy nightingale!


Love it!

I have that pear necklace in a greeny-blue and was thinking just last week I might dismantle it and use the tassels on something I was going to bead myself.

Do you think I'll be sorry if I take it apart?


----------



## am2022

Jayne.. no please...

out of my marant items,,, i tell you this is the one that i never leave without...
i don't know why im so attached to it...

i have been eyeing the white version as well!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Jayne1 said:


> Love it!
> 
> I have that pear necklace in a greeny-blue and was thinking just last week I might dismantle it and use the tassels on something I was going to bead myself.
> 
> Do you think I'll be sorry if I take it apart?


----------



## Jayne1

amacasa said:


> Jayne.. no please...
> 
> out of my marant items,,, i tell you this is the one that i never leave without...
> i don't know why im so attached to it...
> 
> i have been eyeing the white version as well!!!


I know what you mean, last year when I first tried it on in the store, and I was wearing a tailored suit at the time, so it should have looked odd -- something just made my heart melt and I had to have it.  At full price too.

It's definitely a summer necklace for me though.  I sold my white one last year and I took a big loss.


----------



## am2022

oh my.. this is even lovelier than the white....

now i have to search for this... thanks for the pic... and please don't dismantle it..




Jayne1 said:


> I know what you mean, last year when I first tried it on in the store, and I was wearing a tailored suit at the time, so it should have looked odd -- something just made my heart melt and I had to have it. At full price too.
> 
> It's definitely a summer necklace for me though. I sold my white one last year and I took a big loss.


----------



## tonkamama

chicjean said:


> Holy cow, it's been a week and it feels like I've been gone for  a year!
> 
> LOOOOVE everyone's new purchases!  All the mod shots and outfits are AMAZING.
> 
> I'm totally torn- need some IM thread advice! After seeing tonka and juneping in their tight, cute Zillahs I'm wishing that my size 40's will freaking sell already so I can afford the size down! But then, I look at the runway and like the baggy look- I just don't know if I like it on me. The 40's give me massive saggy butt. I don't know what to do!
> 
> Now that my back is better, I tried them on with some heels- I still don't know if I'm convinced. The drop crotch freaks me out, and so does the saggy bum...
> 
> I've posted these mods before- but here are my Zillahs with heels now. Too big? Or awesome and saggy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the close up, but this is my big issue... Thoughts??


*chicjean ~* I agree with the ladies...  wait til you sell the 40's & get the 38...

I think I sort of figure out why they look kinda baggy on your amazing body esp very loose from the back....around your beautiful legs..knees.. 

Taking myself as an example.... I have a typical Asian pear body shape (bottom heavy with smaller upper body), so my hips and thighs sort of fill up the gap of the pants...:shame:  

Girlfriend all your previous modeling pictures proved you DO NOT have saggy butt!!  Size 40 simply little too big on you and size 38 will fit you beautifully...


----------



## tonkamama

amacasa said:


> some recent vaca pics..
> 
> older marant skirt from 2010.. and my favorite isabel marant pear necklace!
> and my travel bag: givenchy nightingale!


*Hello beautiful!!*  I think I need a vacation too!!  Love your Givenchy nightingale!!


----------



## tonkamama

tb-purselover said:


> I wanted to share another pic to the one *Tonka* posted of the tie-dye pants with the Rio's (4" version of the beautiful sandals!).


*tb-purselover ~* thank you for posting the 2nd part of her amazing picture (I love her style).  

NAP has the Rio now in beige.  I got a *reply e-mail back from lagarconne: "The Rea Stiletto has a heel height of 3.75 inches."*...  

Thanks for checking into it for me, you are such a sweetie.


----------



## tb-purselover

mercer said:


> Has anyone seen the Ciato Quilted Jacket in person?  It just popped up on the Metier blog and it's so cute.  I'm worried it might be a bit stiff...  Any thoughts?



It feels divine. I felt it IRL, it isn't stiff like a quilted jacket: where it is puffy and stiff. It falls nicely. But it isn't soft and floppy either. It holds its shape. I hope that makes some sense . It is really such a lovely piece IRL. It has a shimmer to it. It is eye-catching. If I hadn't done enough damage to my wallet already I would have tried it on and took it home. But I didn't even want to put it on in fear I would want it to come home with me .


----------



## tb-purselover

tonkamama said:


> *tb-purselover ~* thank you for posting the 2nd part of her amazing picture (I love her style).
> 
> NAP has the Rio now in beige.  I got a *reply e-mail back from lagarconne: "The Rea Stiletto has a heel height of 3.75 inches."*...
> 
> Thanks for checking into it for me, you are such a sweetie.



Aww seriously? It didn't feel that high to me at all. Bummer, those sandals would look so cute on you. Maybe next year she will come out with something lower.  Sorry they didn't work out for you.


----------



## nycbagfiend

amacasa said:


> some recent vaca pics..
> 
> older marant skirt from 2010.. and my favorite isabel marant pear necklace!
> and my travel bag: givenchy nightingale!



so pretty from head to toe! 

looks like a fun (and tropical!) holiday!


----------



## nycbagfiend

chicjean said:


> Holy cow, it's been a week and it feels like I've been gone for  a year!
> 
> LOOOOVE everyone's new purchases!  All the mod shots and outfits are AMAZING.
> 
> I'm totally torn- need some IM thread advice! After seeing tonka and juneping in their tight, cute Zillahs I'm wishing that my size 40's will freaking sell already so I can afford the size down! But then, I look at the runway and like the baggy look- I just don't know if I like it on me. The 40's give me massive saggy butt. I don't know what to do!
> 
> Now that my back is better, I tried them on with some heels- I still don't know if I'm convinced. The drop crotch freaks me out, and so does the saggy bum...
> 
> I've posted these mods before- but here are my Zillahs with heels now. Too big? Or awesome and saggy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the close up, but this is my big issue... Thoughts??



hmm....from the front i don't think they're too bad, but i hate to say, maybe a bit too baggy on the side view.  if you can exchange for a 38, i'd go for it, but otherwise try playing around with them a bit--someone mentioned putting them in the dryer?  that might work!  or rolling them up a bit more to take away some of the bagginess around the leg?  or if all else fails, maybe a tailor could put a couple of darts in the backside to bring in that area without compromising the fit elsewhere?

i think they look pretty cute even if a tad loose!


----------



## nycbagfiend

tb-purselover said:


> It's the stylist and blogger Elin Kling. She rocks and is so beautiful. I love her style since she styles things so simple, yet very chic! She really digs Isabel Marant and did a whole styling of her S/S12 pieces a few months back in StyleBy.
> 
> http://stylebykling.nowmanifest.com/



i'm a fan of the blog too--she has such effortless style...and great IM pieces!


----------



## meishe

cornico said:
			
		

> So I finally got my dickers yesterday and have been obsessing over them nonstop. They are hands down the most comfortable shoes I own - wow, the suede is sooooo soft! Ok, now my only dilemma is the green color you were talking about. It looks a lot lighter in the sunlight (like last year's taupe kinda), but overall they do have a very green undertone. However, like you said - they do contrast REALLY nicely with all my dark colors and since I mostly wear dark colors, I think they might actually work.
> 
> You said you have both colors, so how do you feel about the khaki color in general? Do you like it? I considered anthracite, but I feel like the khaki is a more unique color - you know? How does everyone else with the khaki color feel about them???  Thanks!!



Glad that you're loving them! they're super super comfy. I had originally tried both the taupe and khaki before settling on khaki. I find myself wearing them more now that the weather is warmer. They look good with the lighter clothes as well as the darker- looking forward to trying them with white jeans too. Anthracite/black will be around again should you want another pair


----------



## am2022

Reilly alert... size 1, brand new on evilbay ladies!!! retail price $ 2495


----------



## nycbagfiend

amacasa said:


> Reilly alert... size 1, brand new on evilbay ladies!!! retail price $ 2495



noticed that one too...can't help but wonder if it's the one that popped up on yoox not too long ago...


----------



## juneping

nycbagfiend said:


> noticed that one too...can't help but wonder if it's the one that popped up on yoox not too long ago...



i was thinking the same thing...that's why i didn't post here...it can be upsetting..


----------



## mercer

tb-purselover said:


> It feels divine. I felt it IRL, it isn't stiff like a quilted jacket: where it is puffy and stiff. It falls nicely. But it isn't soft and floppy either. It holds its shape. I hope that makes some sense . It is really such a lovely piece IRL. It has a shimmer to it. It is eye-catching. If I hadn't done enough damage to my wallet already I would have tried it on and took it home. But I didn't even want to put it on in fear I would want it to come home with me .



Thank you so much for your reply! After that review,  I'm very tempted!


----------



## cornico

meishe said:


> Glad that you're loving them! they're super super comfy. I had originally tried both the taupe and khaki before settling on khaki. I find myself wearing them more now that the weather is warmer. They look good with the lighter clothes as well as the darker- looking forward to trying them with white jeans too. Anthracite/black will be around again should you want another pair



Good point - black(ish) colors will always come back. Glad to hear that you are getting wear out of the khaki color - as that is my dilemma right now. My sister said they look like Robin Hood shoes, lol. I'm sure they would look awesome with white jeans!


----------



## chicjean

juneping said:


> when i first glanced...i thought you got the boyfriend cut. for some reason..they look a little loose (this posting) on your legs than your previous mod pix.
> can you get the 38 and let this pair sit on ebay until someone buys them??
> i wore mine a few times...they do get stretched out a little bit. unlike the itzel which didn't give (that's how i felt...)....
> 
> btw, i don't think there's any saggy bum...
> but a little roomy crotch...reminds me of the runway model look...
> depends on your preference..if you go for the runway look...i thought this pair fits the bill.



Thank you. I think because they're black it was hard to see in the first set of photos- I lightened these up a bit more. It wasn't' until you mentioned boyfriend cut that I started to get paranoid. I compared the measurements of my jeans to the Zillahs on NAP and these jeans are easily an inch bigger all around. Now I'm paranoid that Mrs H sent me the Ziane (which isn't even on their website) event though the tag says Zillah. I sent them an email to figure out what's going on. I'm totally confused. The measurements on NAP in a 40 would TOTALLY fit me... 




amacasa said:


> chicjean.. i think that you might need to size down on this!!!
> wait until others chime in though!!!



Thank you! 




tb-purselover said:


> Hey *chicjean*,
> 
> I think you need to size down. The jeans tend to relax a bit with wear so these will only get more baggy. I would try a 38 and as they relax you will get more of the runway look you want.
> 
> The 40's are not too baggy. They look okay if you like the runway look. But I think they will tend to get even more baggy which could be a concern. But, overall if you are not feeling the love now, then you should just let them go. For that price you should put them on and feel "ah, yes, I don't want to take these off EVAH!"


I totally know what you mean- that's what I was hoping for! The photos of them all tight and cute on the models makes me upset because mine aren't like that :/




jellylicious said:


> Hey Chicjean-i can see how you are in a dilemma...from the front and side-i think it looks like the runway but from the back. Try rolling it up some more. The back, i think it is a bit too baggy. I have a pair of current/eliot boyfriend jeans and it takes time feeling comfortable with the dropped crotch and the saggy butt. The high heels def helps making it looked sexy and feminine. Idk if washing and putting it in the dryer will shrink some either. GL in deciding!


I may try that- but I don't want to try and shrink them unless I know I'm going to hold onto them. 




tonkamama said:


> *chicjean ~* I agree with the ladies...  wait til you sell the 40's & get the 38...
> 
> I think I sort of figure out why they look kinda baggy on your amazing body esp very loose from the back....around your beautiful legs..knees..
> 
> Taking myself as an example.... I have a typical Asian pear body shape (bottom heavy with smaller upper body), so my hips and thighs sort of fill up the gap of the pants...:shame:
> 
> Girlfriend all your previous modeling pictures proved you DO NOT have saggy butt!!  Size 40 simply little too big on you and size 38 will fit you beautifully...


You're so sweet. Hopefully I can sell them soon. 




nycbagfiend said:


> hmm....from the front i don't think they're too bad, but i hate to say, maybe a bit too baggy on the side view.  if you can exchange for a 38, i'd go for it, but otherwise try playing around with them a bit--someone mentioned putting them in the dryer?  that might work!  or rolling them up a bit more to take away some of the bagginess around the leg?  or if all else fails, maybe a tailor could put a couple of darts in the backside to bring in that area without compromising the fit elsewhere?
> 
> i think they look pretty cute even if a tad loose!


I wish I could exchange, but I ordered from Mrs H, and they've been totally horrible trying to help me out. They want to charge me almost $100 to return them! If I can't sell them, then I'll probably get them tailored- I'm just bummed because I saved up knowing I could only really afford one piece this season and I was totally impatient. I didn't know NAP would get them and their service is WAYY better.


----------



## tb-purselover

jellylicious said:


> I was wondering what top she was wearing from Tonka's previous post. Thanks for this-she's another beauty with style!



If I remember correctly (but don't quote me since the original blog post was a long while ago), she is head to toe IM. She is wearing a linen tee by IM on top. 

It looks like the Etoile Doris tee on top, the muscle tee cut. I know it is an IM tee, but I am not certain it is the Doris tee though.


----------



## juneping

chicjean said:


> Thank you. I think because they're black it was hard to see in the first set of photos- I lightened these up a bit more. It wasn't' until you mentioned boyfriend cut that I started to get paranoid. I compared the measurements of my jeans to the Zillahs on NAP and these jeans are easily an inch bigger all around. Now I'm paranoid that Mrs H sent me the Ziane (which isn't even on their website) event though the tag says Zillah. I sent them an email to figure out what's going on. I'm totally confused. The measurements on NAP in a 40 would TOTALLY fit me...
> 
> .



i never really bother with the measurement except the underarm to underarm...

my bottom measurement is 37 inches...based on that measurement i should get the size 42...
personally i don't believe they made a mistake b/c they didn't buy that style (just some logical guess here)...
what's your usual jeans size? i am 26...and zzhoneybee was 27...so these 2 sizes should get the FR38....


----------



## chicjean

juneping said:


> i never really bother with the measurement except the underarm to underarm...
> 
> my bottom measurement is 37 inches...based on that measurement i should get the size 42...
> personally i don't believe they made a mistake b/c they didn't buy that style (just some logical guess here)...
> what's your usual jeans size? i am 26...and zzhoneybee was 27...so these 2 sizes should get the FR38....



I'm normally a true 27, very rarely a 26, but my Renells are a 2...


----------



## juneping

chicjean said:


> I'm normally a true 27, very rarely a 26, but my Renells are a 2...



renell is a very odd pair of jeans in terms of fit/comfort. everytime i wear them...i just felt they were falling off. they sit sooooooo low. and when i wear a belt, i can't belt them too tight, b/c it creates some kind of crotch pouch frontal... very annoying.
so i am sure size 38 should be your size.


----------



## chicjean

juneping said:


> renell is a very odd pair of jeans in terms of fit/comfort. everytime i wear them...i just felt they were falling off. they sit sooooooo low. and when i wear a belt, i can't belt them too tight, b/c it creates some kind of crotch pouch frontal... very annoying.
> so i am sure size 38 should be your size.



My Renells are SOOOO tight on me! I'm tempted to order the Zillahs from NAP in a 38 to compare, but I just can't afford it unless I sell the 40s.


----------



## juneping

chicjean said:


> My Renells are SOOOO tight on me! I'm tempted to order the Zillahs from NAP in a 38 to compare, but I just can't afford it unless I sell the 40s.



...mn.....you know what...the way you have to wait for the jeans to sell and all...may be do an exchange with mrs.R to get it over with. compare to the US retail..you might loss about 50-70 bucks. i just don't know how long it's going to take for the ebay to work out. it will get sold i am pretty sure just not sure when...KWIM? it's tax season...so may be another 2 weeks??


----------



## chicjean

juneping said:


> ...mn.....you know what...the way you have to wait for the jeans to sell and all...may be do an exchange with mrs.R to get it over with. compare to the US retail..you might loss about 50-70 bucks. i just don't know how long it's going to take for the ebay to work out. it will get sold i am pretty sure just not sure when...KWIM? it's tax season...so may be another 2 weeks??



True. Hopefully Mrs H will write me back or they sell!


----------



## zzhoneybee

juneping said:


> i never really bother with the measurement except the underarm to underarm...
> 
> my bottom measurement is 37 inches...based on that measurement i should get the size 42...
> personally i don't believe they made a mistake b/c they didn't buy that style (just some logical guess here)...
> what's your usual jeans size? i am 26...and zzhoneybee was 27...so these 2 sizes should get the FR38....



CHICJEAN! 


I definitely think they sent you the Ziane.  I was able to try the Ziane on last week when I was on vacation, and they fit like the pants that Mrs. H sent you- overall slightly large for size, and with long back pockets.  The Zillahs are very different- more fitted in the leg overall, and with smaller back pockets.  I actually thought that the Zillahs ran a bit small?  I ordered the 38 from NAP and sent them back because they were slightly uncomfortable (tight). This may just be due to my vacation (and overall life) chub, though...   If they do stretch with some wear, I may try the 38 again.  I love the style.

I feel your pain!  Mrs. H is the WORST when it comes to customer service, UGH!  I ended up sending back my faulty jeans last year via USPS, and they ultimately accepted the return, but only after I haggled with them quite a bit.  I'm sorry you're dealing with this 

Did you pay via Paypal?  If so, maybe you can open a dispute.  This is what I did, and it seemed to get their attention.


----------



## zzhoneybee

chicjean said:


> My Renells are SOOOO tight on me! I'm tempted to order the Zillahs from NAP in a 38 to compare, but I just can't afford it unless I sell the 40s.



I agree!  I had ordered the black Renells, and ended up selling them because they were so unbearably awkward-fitting.  Such a shame, because they are beautiful.


----------



## juneping

chicjean said:


> True. Hopefully Mrs H will write me back or they sell!



check the front left inside...there's a tag/label...mine says No. 1501..
....my renell was loose on the butt waist area... and they were size 1. the zillah is size 38 which equivalent to a size 1....and the waist area is tigher than renell. so i don't want to say if the style is wrong or not. but i just checked mrs. H site....they only carry zillah...unless IM factory sent them the wrong jeans...


----------



## chicjean

zzhoneybee said:


> CHICJEAN!
> 
> 
> I definitely think they sent you the Ziane.  I was able to try the Ziane on last week when I was on vacation, and they fit like the pants that Mrs. H sent you- overall slightly large for size, and with long back pockets.  The Zillahs are very different- more fitted in the leg overall, and with smaller back pockets.  I actually thought that the Zillahs ran a bit small?  I ordered the 38 from NAP and sent them back because they were slightly uncomfortable (tight). This may just be due to my vacation (and overall life) chub, though...   If they do stretch with some wear, I may try the 38 again.  I love the style.
> 
> I feel your pain!  Mrs. H is the WORST when it comes to customer service, UGH!  I ended up sending back my faulty jeans last year via USPS, and they ultimately accepted the return, but only after I haggled with them quite a bit.  I'm sorry you're dealing with this
> 
> Did you pay via Paypal?  If so, maybe you can open a dispute.  This is what I did, and it seemed to get their attention.



Thank you for this- I've sent them an email and opened a dispute last night  and then woke up to a NASTY response from them telling me I shouldn't have opened the dispute and to close it right away and they'll help me when they can. Ugh. As much as I really can't, I'm thinking I'm going figure out a way to afford to order a pair from NAP to compare. Seriously kicking myself for ordering from Mrs H after reading everyone's bad experiences- I just figured they could't mess up ONE thing and obviously I was wrong!


----------



## Jayne1

chicjean said:


> Holy cow, it's been a week and it feels like I've been gone for  a year!
> 
> LOOOOVE everyone's new purchases!  All the mod shots and outfits are AMAZING.
> 
> I'm totally torn- need some IM thread advice! After seeing tonka and juneping in their tight, cute Zillahs I'm wishing that my size 40's will freaking sell already so I can afford the size down! But then, I look at the runway and like the baggy look- I just don't know if I like it on me. The 40's give me massive saggy butt. I don't know what to do!
> 
> Now that my back is better, I tried them on with some heels- I still don't know if I'm convinced. The drop crotch freaks me out, and so does the saggy bum...
> 
> I've posted these mods before- but here are my Zillahs with heels now. Too big? Or awesome and saggy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the close up, but this is my big issue... Thoughts??


I love the comfortable slouchiness of these from the front.  I don't even mind the side view -- until you do a closeup.

Isn't it nice to have both tight skinny pants and a pair of slouchy ones too?


----------



## chicjean

Jayne1 said:


> I love the comfortable slouchiness of these from the front.  I don't even mind the side view -- until you do a closeup.
> 
> Isn't it nice to have both tight skinny pants and a pair of slouchy ones too?



It is, but my issue is that I dished out a nice chunk of change and I didn't get what I wanted. These are comfortable, yes, but not at all what I was expecting and not worth the price to me. If I'm going to buy oversized, slouchy denim, I normally end up getting it second hand :/


----------



## jellylicious

tonkamama said:


> *tb-purselover ~* thank you for posting the 2nd part of her amazing picture (I love her style).
> 
> NAP has the Rio now in beige.  I got a *reply e-mail back from lagarconne: "The Rea Stiletto has a heel height of 3.75 inches."*...
> 
> Thanks for checking into it for me, you are such a sweetie.


I would have bet money that those were 3.25". Bummer, on the bright side, you have those lovely givenchys! 



tb-purselover said:


> If I remember correctly (but don't quote me since the original blog post was a long while ago), she is head to toe IM. She is wearing a linen tee by IM on top.
> 
> It looks like the Etoile Doris tee on top, the muscle tee cut. I know it is an IM tee, but I am not certain it is the Doris tee though.


I was thinking it might be an A.Wang muscle top which i owned in black and already thinking of pairing it up. I've been hunting for the Doris tee in white-it's been sold out everywhere except Matches-just don't want to pay that kind of shipping for a tee shirt.



chicjean said:


> Thank you for this- I've sent them an email and opened a dispute last night  and then woke up to a NASTY response from them telling me I shouldn't have opened the dispute and to close it right away and they'll help me when they can. Ugh. As much as I really can't, I'm thinking I'm going figure out a way to afford to order a pair from NAP to compare. Seriously kicking myself for ordering from Mrs H after reading everyone's bad experiences- I just figured they could't mess up ONE thing and obviously I was wrong!



Awww...sorry to hear about the NASTY response. Hope you get it squared away. Maybe you should try to get a 38 from NAP just for fit and return it. It's a lot of $$$ and you should get what you want. I have a feeling mrs. h will do an exchange for you-it's just a lot of aggravation but it will be worth it.


----------



## chicjean

jellylicious said:


> Awww...sorry to hear about the NASTY response. Hope you get it squared away. Maybe you should try to get a 38 from NAP just for fit and return it. It's a lot of $$$ and you should get what you want. I have a feeling mrs. h will do an exchange for you-it's just a lot of aggravation but it will be worth it.



After a lot of email, they're going to let me return them even though its outside the return date. I'm a little sketched out still, since they said when they get them back, they'll basically see how they feel about it. They've been tried on twice, cumulatively about ten minutes, so hopefully they don't give me any trouble. After comparing measurements with La Garconne (who is selling the Ziane), I'm convinced that I mistakenly got sent the Zianes instead of the Zillahs.


----------



## juneping

chicjean said:


> After a lot of email, they're going to let me return them even though its outside the return date. I'm a little sketched out still, since they said when they get them back, they'll basically see how they feel about it. They've been tried on twice, cumulatively about ten minutes, so hopefully they don't give me any trouble. After comparing measurements with La Garconne (who is selling the Ziane), I'm convinced that I mistakenly got sent the Zianes instead of the Zillahs.



hope we are not flooding this thread...
i just went to lagarconne...tho they said it's ziane but they also said it's skinny fit. and the jeans on the model also looked skinny fit.
i don't know. 

about the return...you can sniff the crotch area...i assume that's how they decide if they've been worn or not. sorry for being too graphic.


----------



## chicjean

juneping said:


> hope we are not flooding this thread...
> i just went to lagarconne...tho they said it's ziane but they also said it's skinny fit. and the jeans on the model also looked skinny fit.
> i don't know.
> 
> about the return...you can sniff the crotch area...i assume that's how they decide if they've been worn or not. sorry for being too graphic.



Haha, it's ok. The difference is the Zianes on la Garconne have a 9.5 inch rise, like mine, and the Zillahs on NAP have an 8 inch rise.


----------



## tonkamama

chicjean said:


> Haha, it's ok. The difference is the Zianes on la Garconne have a 9.5 inch rise, like mine, and the Zillahs on NAP have an 8 inch rise.


*chicjean ~* I was going to post last night but TPF was down.  I did a quick measurement on my size 38 Zillahs, the rise is indeed 7" ...  and comparing with NAP measurement chat which is correct.  For example, NAP says hips measurement for size 38 is 36" (brand new) and after been wearing the pants for few times now, my pants measured approx little less than 37" (of course being stretch out a little) which is exactly my hip measurement.  FYI..I am a size 26 in J Brand and TR and 25 in CE (some CE cuts bigger in size).  

I think this particular post is very informative... for those that ordering from overseas.....  

Hope everything works out in your favor....  indeed they sent you the wrong pants and you can dispute with your CC.


----------



## chicjean

^ So helpful. Thank you! It's gotten complicated- going through PayPal now. The store still doesn't seem to understand my issue-that they sent me a completely different item with the wrong tag (which says Zillah). Hopefully it all works out soon!


----------



## mercer

chicjean said:


> ^ So helpful. Thank you! It's gotten complicated- going through PayPal now. The store still doesn't seem to understand my issue-that they sent me a completely different item with the wrong tag (which says Zillah). Hopefully it all works out soon!


 
So sorry this happened to you!  It's hard to focus on anything else until your problem is resolved.  Fingers crossed it works out soon!


----------



## chicjean

^ Thank you. Sorry to everyone for clogging up the thread! I'll keep you posted when it (hopefully) gets resolved.


----------



## am2022

Good luck.. may the force be with you then!!!  



chicjean said:


> ^ Thank you. Sorry to everyone for clogging up the thread! I'll keep you posted when it (hopefully) gets resolved.


----------



## flower71

chicjean said:


> ^ Thank you. Sorry to everyone for clogging up the thread! I'll keep you posted when it (hopefully) gets resolved.


sorry about the mix up! Do you know I realized the jeans I ordered weren't the Zillah's but the boyfriend cut jeans after passing my order?? I didn't see the difference on the pics so I got stressed about getting baggy pants that I didn't want instead of those skinnys that I saw on tonka??
Anyway, I received my pants today and I changed clothes immediately and went to work with them. Conclusion: I love them. OK, they are baggy but oh so comfy, which is a huge difference compared to the Renells. My pics are terrible and I think the best would be for someone to take a pic of me...but I can't dream right.?


----------



## flower71

They are a bit big but i don't mind at all...I wore them with my sneakers because I didn't have time to try them with other shoes, I was going out to work when UPS man rang for me!
I will def be wearing these with a bit of heels, can't wait!

amacasa, lookin good by the pool, lucky devil!


----------



## tb-purselover

flower71 said:


> [IMG]
> 
> They are a bit big but i don't mind at all...I wore them with my sneakers because I didn't have time to try them with other shoes, I was going out to work when UPS man rang for me!
> I will def be wearing these with a bit of heels, can't wait!
> 
> amacasa, lookin good by the pool, lucky devil!:D[/QUOTE]
> 
> Ooo I love these on you. They are very chic and slouchy. LOOOVE it. Especially with the sweater.
> 
> I might have to get these at sale time. If they are still around. I love them because I have been looking for slouch black jeans. I have black skinnys already but need slouchy ones. Love the distressed look of them.
> 
> Do you mind sharing how tall you are?


----------



## flower71

tb-purselover said:


> Ooo I love these on you. They are very chic and slouchy. LOOOVE it. Especially with the sweater.
> 
> I might have to get these at sale time. If they are still around. I love them because I have been looking for slouch black jeans. I have black skinnys already but need slouchy ones. Love the distressed look of them.
> 
> Do you mind sharing how tall you are?


Oh tb, I am sure you'll be rockin these pants. They are so comfy and have that baggyness that make them cool, IMO! 
I am 176 cm (5'10?), HTH!


----------



## Jayne1

chicjean said:


> ^ Thank you. Sorry to everyone for clogging up the thread! I'll keep you posted when it (hopefully) gets resolved.


I think it's always good to read these things so we know when ordering on-line from someone and also that there can be mix-ups with the darn names.


----------



## angy

My lovely T&D jeans, I died when I first saw them on Elin Kling!




I'm also wearing my cleane low boots on the first picture


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> hope we are not flooding this thread...
> i just went to lagarconne...tho they said it's ziane but they also said it's skinny fit. and the jeans on the model also looked skinny fit.
> i don't know.
> 
> about the return...you can sniff the crotch area...i assume that's how they decide if they've been worn or not. sorry for being too graphic.


*Ziane* is a skinny fit with higher rise to create that baggy jeans look and probably we need to size them down .

Whereas *Zillahs* runs small and we need to size them up.  I recalled size 36 I couldn't even zip up ...


----------



## tonkamama

flower71 said:


> They are a bit big but i don't mind at all...I wore them with my sneakers because I didn't have time to try them with other shoes, I was going out to work when UPS man rang for me!
> I will def be wearing these with a bit of heels, can't wait!
> 
> amacasa, lookin good by the pool, lucky devil!


*flower ~* Super casual urban chic !! Hope to see your mod pic paring them with heels..


----------



## tonkamama

angy said:


> My lovely T&D jeans, I died when I first saw them on Elin Kling!
> View attachment 1680372
> 
> View attachment 1680373
> 
> I'm also wearing my cleane low boots on the first picture


The Tie dye is super cute on you!!


----------



## angelastoel

flower71 said:


> They are a bit big but i don't mind at all...I wore them with my sneakers because I didn't have time to try them with other shoes, I was going out to work when UPS man rang for me!
> I will def be wearing these with a bit of heels, can't wait!
> 
> amacasa, lookin good by the pool, lucky devil!



I love the pants on you, the entire look actually, so "I don't care" but secretly so super chic!!!!!!


----------



## am2022

loving all the mod pics and activity here.
Flower... - can i just live and work by the beach/ pool ????  please!!!!   You are rocking your zianes lady!!!  Now waiting for chichjean's zillah...   love these names.. its like goddesses... kwim??



angy : thanks for the mod pics.. .looking great lady!!!


----------



## jellylicious

flower71 said:


> They are a bit big but i don't mind at all...I wore them with my sneakers because I didn't have time to try them with other shoes, I was going out to work when UPS man rang for me!
> I will def be wearing these with a bit of heels, can't wait!
> 
> amacasa, lookin good by the pool, lucky devil!



Looks so great and casually chic on you! You are tall!  Any pix is better than no pix. I have the same problem trying to photograph myself and iphone really stinks for resolution.



angy said:


> My lovely T&D jeans, I died when I first saw them on Elin Kling!
> View attachment 1680372
> 
> View attachment 1680373
> 
> I'm also wearing my cleane low boots on the first picture


You look superb! Love that the prints are all different from one another. Truly a special piece. The cleane boots are nice paired up too!


----------



## jellylicious

Finally tried the rios with the itzel and ipa. I've added foot cushions and helped a lot and not slipping forward. They really add a lot to the outfits!


----------



## mercer

Lovely pictures flower,  Angy, and Jelly!  Again, thank you ladies for the inspiration!  I want to look as fabulous as you do!


----------



## am2022

Woooohooo... lovely jellylicious!!!   




jellylicious said:


> Finally tried the rios with the itzel and ipa. I've added foot cushions and helped a lot and not slipping forward. They really add a lot to the outfits!


----------



## nycbagfiend

chicjean said:


> ^ Thank you. Sorry to everyone for clogging up the thread! I'll keep you posted when it (hopefully) gets resolved.



sorry for my late regrets but also wanted to second, third everyone--so sorry you're caught up in messy red tape, chicjean!  that's esp rude of mrs h to send that nasty email--haven't they ever heard that the customer is always right?!

hoping it all clears up soon and you get your $$ back and able to order the correct jeans!


----------



## nycbagfiend

jellylicious said:


> Finally tried the rios with the itzel and ipa. I've added foot cushions and helped a lot and not slipping forward. They really add a lot to the outfits!



gorgeous, jellylicious!! the pants are hot on their own but with the rios--wowza!!

i think i need to try on a pair of reas myself and see if i can at least hobble around in them!


----------



## tonkamama

*jellylicious ~* wow amazingly sexy and yet chic , I agree your Rios turning your outfits into live runway show...  now I want the Rea's even more !!    

BTW I took my givenchys out for a walking test today, they felt good on my feet (I meant I could walk for couple hours) but I did get a little blister on one side of my big toe, nothing deadly tho ... 



jellylicious said:


> I would have bet money that those were 3.25". Bummer, on the bright side, you have those lovely givenchys!





jellylicious said:


> Finally tried the rios with the itzel and ipa. I've added foot cushions and helped a lot and not slipping forward. They really add a lot to the outfits!


----------



## jellylicious

mercer said:


> Lovely pictures flower,  Angy, and Jelly!  Again, thank you ladies for the inspiration!  I want to look as fabulous as you do!





amacasa said:


> Woooohooo... lovely jellylicious!!!





nycbagfiend said:


> gorgeous, jellylicious!! the pants are hot on their own but with the rios--wowza!!
> 
> i think i need to try on a pair of reas myself and see if i can at least hobble around in them!





tonkamama said:


> *jellylicious ~* wow amazingly sexy and yet chic , I agree your Rios turning your outfits into live runway show...  now I want the Rea's even more !!
> 
> BTW I took my givenchys out for a walking test today, they felt good on my feet (I meant I could walk for couple hours) but I did get a little blister on one side of my big toe, nothing deadly tho ...



*TY!*  If i had unlimited funds i would love to get the nude in the lower heel. but i am a sucker for high heels. hope we'll be seeing one or all of you ladies with the reas????!?!!?


----------



## cornico

flower71 said:


> They are a bit big but i don't mind at all...I wore them with my sneakers because I didn't have time to try them with other shoes, I was going out to work when UPS man rang for me!
> I will def be wearing these with a bit of heels, can't wait!
> 
> amacasa, lookin good by the pool, lucky devil!



This is a great looking outfit!!  Where is your sweater from - it's gorgeous!!


----------



## Jaded81

jellylicious said:
			
		

> Finally tried the rios with the itzel and ipa. I've added foot cushions and helped a lot and not slipping forward. They really add a lot to the outfits!



I just died a little! The tie die ipa and the black rios have been on my wishlist, but have managed to resist so far... You are making it really hard though! I never really seriously considered the Itzel until now! You just look soooooo good in it!!! Is it the ones with the yellow undertone? Also, are both your jeans in a size 36? Do they stretch out alot after wear?


----------



## Jaded81

jellylicious said:
			
		

> Finally tried the rios with the itzel and ipa. I've added foot cushions and helped a lot and not slipping forward. They really add a lot to the outfits!



Also concerned about the Rio heel height. As I think my max is 4 inches! How long can you last in these before it starts to hurt?


----------



## Jaded81

angy said:
			
		

> My lovely T&D jeans, I died when I first saw them on Elin Kling!
> 
> I'm also wearing my cleane low boots on the first picture



Argh! Those Ipas are haunting me! Love the cleane boots as well but tried them on and it looked weird on me bc of my height and thin ankles


----------



## Jaded81

flower71 said:
			
		

> They are a bit big but i don't mind at all...I wore them with my sneakers because I didn't have time to try them with other shoes, I was going out to work when UPS man rang for me!
> I will def be wearing these with a bit of heels, can't wait!
> 
> amacasa, lookin good by the pool, lucky devil!



Gorgeous!


----------



## jellylicious

Jaded81 said:


> I just died a little! The tie die ipa and the black rios have been on my wishlist, but have managed to resist so far... You are making it really hard though! I never really seriously considered the Itzel until now! You just look soooooo good in it!!! Is it the ones with the yellow undertone? Also, are both your jeans in a size 36? Do they stretch out alot after wear?





Jaded81 said:


> Also concerned about the Rio heel height. As I think my max is 4 inches! How long can you last in these before it starts to hurt?


 Both are 36s' and yes, the itzel has a yellow undertone. They would look really great on you too!  Haven't worn them out yet-the weather's been chilly and dreary lately.


----------



## Jaded81

chicjean said:
			
		

> ^ So helpful. Thank you! It's gotten complicated- going through PayPal now. The store still doesn't seem to understand my issue-that they sent me a completely different item with the wrong tag (which says Zillah). Hopefully it all works out soon!



I am so sorry about your ordeal! After reading all these negative comments i dont think i will ever order frim Mrs H! Ordering online can be a real pain!


----------



## Jaded81

Jayne1 said:
			
		

> I know what you mean, last year when I first tried it on in the store, and I was wearing a tailored suit at the time, so it should have looked odd -- something just made my heart melt and I had to have it.  At full price too.
> 
> It's definitely a summer necklace for me though.  I sold my white one last year and I took a big loss.



That is a beautiful necklace! Is it from the current season?


----------



## Jaded81

amacasa said:
			
		

> some recent vaca pics..
> 
> older marant skirt from 2010.. and my favorite isabel marant pear necklace!
> and my travel bag: givenchy nightingale!



I swear, you always look like million bucks!!!


----------



## Jayne1

Jaded81 said:


> That is a beautiful necklace! Is it from the current season?


Last year.  They came in many colours.


----------



## juneping

flower71 said:


> They are a bit big but i don't mind at all...I wore them with my sneakers because I didn't have time to try them with other shoes, I was going out to work when UPS man rang for me!
> I will def be wearing these with a bit of heels, can't wait!
> 
> amacasa, lookin good by the pool, lucky devil!



love the whole outfit!! very casual chic!!



angy said:


> My lovely T&D jeans, I died when I first saw them on Elin Kling!
> View attachment 1680372
> 
> View attachment 1680373
> 
> I'm also wearing my cleane low boots on the first picture


i think IM has the same fabric with different style for jeans this season. the one elin kling had on was not cropped version. and did you have 2 different pairs of the same style? the one with jacket was more white and the one in the fitting room was more blue dye in the fabric...??
and love your pairing...thanks for sharing!!




jellylicious said:


> Finally tried the rios with the itzel and ipa. I've added foot cushions and helped a lot and not slipping forward. They really add a lot to the outfits!



you look so fabulous in these two outfits....me likey!!


----------



## msliu22

Did you guys see that Barneys has the Rea's on sale now?  

http://www.barneys.com/Rea/501632593,default,pd.html

It says it's a 3.25" heel, which is interesting since La Garconne reported a 3.75" heel...


----------



## Jaded81

tb-purselover said:
			
		

> Hey tonka! So, I can only vouch for how long I wore them in the store. Which was about 30 minutes . But what I can say is this: at first the thin strap across the top of the toes sort of pinched. It also felt loose on my foot, like there was nothing to keep it in place. I immediately thought, "No."
> 
> **But the SA said for me to give them a chance and walk in them, take my time. She thought the same at first but then she gave them some time. So I walked around the store. Then RAN  around the store. The strap across the top of my foot loosened up and it stopped pinching and felt comfy. The sandal stayed on my foot even as I ran.
> 
> The heel height is 3.25 and VERY manageable. The sole of the sandal is not hard, it has give and is soft. It is quiet when you walk.
> 
> After I walked around in them and truly gave it a chance I found them very comfy, honestly. So much so that they are on my list to get them next month.
> 
> I now can see why the SA said she can wear them all day on the floor. They are very soft and comfy. The heel is manageable and walkable. The strap across the top of the shoe felt like it wasn't even there. Almost like walking barefoot except with a heel . I could easily see myself, personally, wearing them for dinner and a shopping event. I do think I would suggest foot petals so your feet don't slide forward.
> 
> The Givenchy ankle strap sandals you mention are the exact same height as the IM Rea's. If you are considering the Givenchy, you should most definitely try the IM Rea's. Oops, just read you purchased them already at 50% off! Go girl!
> 
> HTH!



Argh why did you write this post ? 

I keep telling myself the rios are too high and since I have thin ankles, the leather strap bit will sag down... Plus I hardly wear heels!! But they ate so gorgeous!!!


----------



## Jaded81

flower71 said:
			
		

> thanks jaded81! did you get any IM this season? I love how things are moving so fast on here these days



Well I bought the Irox tie dye shorts and ecru Rivera scarf. I also bought the patea multicolored tshirt but am selling it as I am thinking of getting the roxi shorts


----------



## Jaded81

tonkamama said:
			
		

> Jelly ~ Can't wait to see your mod picture with itzels ...  Rio's are made for your itzels & Zillah!!
> 
> I can't wear higher heels so I found these Givenchy ankle strap sandal with only 3.25 inch heels ...  I think these Givenchy can do similar effect alto I wish I could wear / own a pair of Rios or Res's...



Very pretty! Are you going to get the Reas as well?


----------



## Jaded81

tonkamama said:
			
		

> Thank you ladies...
> 
> flower71 ~ thank you for comfort...  I really love the susanna's but I just can't have them all ... so I need to figure out which shoes I will wear out more & base my decision on tht.  Sure will let you ladies know my final decision.
> 
> Jaded81 ~ I think all jeans material with elastane will stretch out little here & there...  but most designer brands will hold up the shape so you still get that original look .  My IPA fits me nice after few hours of wearing.



I ask because my tie dye Irox shorts has stretched out quite abit after wear. If the Ipa is like that I definately will cross it off my list


----------



## tb-purselover

Jaded81 said:


> Argh why did you write this post ?
> 
> I keep telling myself the rios are too high and since I have thin ankles, the leather strap bit will sag down... Plus I hardly wear heels!! But they ate so gorgeous!!!



Aww, I'm sorry! If it makes you feel better I fell for them too when I tried them on. I want them now too. Just FYI I tried the Rea's which are the shorter heel. I didn't try the Rio's which are higher. 

They are gorgeous. So beautiful on the ankles. I don't wear heels often either. But for these i'm willing to change my ways LOL!


----------



## tb-purselover

flower71 said:


> Oh tb, I am sure you'll be rockin these pants. They are so comfy and have that baggyness that make them cool, IMO!
> I am 176 cm (5'10?), HTH!



So jealous, you are so tall! I wish I had your height. It means anything will look good on you! 

I'm not sure I have enough leg to handle the length. I will have to try them on and see. It is hard to make me look long and lean. But I really want these so I will see if any boutique near me will get them in. 

thanks so much for your help! I will let you know if I get them.


----------



## tonkamama

Jaded81 said:


> Very pretty! Are you going to get the Reas as well?


Reas are on my list...but with 3.75" (9cm) I may not be able to wear them as often as I would like to.    I cannot wear higher heels as I love to walk and most time I park my car far away just so that I can be on my feet....  LOL...  thus in winter I live in my Dickers and summer in sandals with lower heels (around 2" or so).

Really if Reas come in 3.25" ...  I will be wearing them right at this moment.


----------



## tb-purselover

jellylicious said:


> Finally tried the rios with the itzel and ipa. I've added foot cushions and helped a lot and not slipping forward. They really add a lot to the outfits!



Oh yes! Very sexy. You look beautiful! The Rio's add a lot, you are rigt: pulls it together. Those jeans are hot on there own, but the sandals pull it together so well. Congrats!


----------



## bgmommy

Okay IM friends...I need a little quick advise.  The only runway piece I have gotten so far is the red number long sleeves shirt (the Pia).  I would like to get one pair of the jeans.  I am debating the Reo (the more patterned pair brown/black backround with the embroidery - I think look 9...not the aztec print as I have not found those).  OR the red white tie-dye Itzel.  My hesitation with the Reo is the price - $675 and would I get tired of them for that price versus the $420 which I still think is pricey.
Has anyone seen either in person or tried them on???  THANKS and can't wait to hear your thoughts!!!


----------



## angy

Thanks girls


----------



## angy

jellylicious said:


> Finally tried the rios with the itzel and ipa. I've added foot cushions and helped a lot and not slipping forward. They really add a lot to the outfits!



Oh yeah! You look amaaaaazing!


----------



## angy

Gniiiiii just received my leopard pants from the old collection .They are a bit large, I'm a bit surprise actually as I took a size 1. Ok I wanted them baggy, but the it runs really large on the hips.

Anyway I love them, I think I just have to get use to the shape as I generally wear Skinny jeans :-p
But I should stop to fall in love with item from old collection - so typically me- cos' it a real challenge to find them!


----------



## Chanel 0407

Wow Jelly they look perfect on you.  The RIO is 5" right?   I have the REA but have not worn them out yet still deciding if I want REA or RIO.   I did get the nude ones.  I ordered the RIO today so  I can compare the 2.  



jellylicious said:


> Here's a quick pix and review:
> Def takes awhile to get used to walking in these and i don't think they are an all-day kind of shoe. The straps across the feet def pinch a little. I'm going to try some sort of cushioning like Foot Petals to make it more comfortable and give it some support. A couple of the straps around the ankles are loose but i think they are suppose to be like that. All in all-*LOVE* the look of the sandals. Hopefully, it will break in nicely and i can wear all day! No pain no gain!   I'll have to take another shot with the itzels.


----------



## tonkamama

angy said:


> Gniiiiii just received my leopard pants from the old collection .They are a bit large, I'm a bit surprise actually as I took a size 1. Ok I wanted them baggy, but the it runs really large on the hips.
> 
> Anyway I love them, I think I just have to get use to the shape as I generally wear Skinny jeans :-p
> But I should stop to fall in love with item from old collection - so typically me- cos' it a real challenge to find them!
> View attachment 1681521
> 
> View attachment 1681522


Love this pair.  I have one also in size 1 and yes they run big and I had them altered which now fit me perfectly.


----------



## tonkamama

Chanel 0407 said:


> Wow Jelly they look perfect on you.  The RIO is 5" right?   I have the REA but have not worn them out yet still deciding if I want REA or RIO.   I did get the nude ones.  I ordered the RIO today so  I can compare the 2.


Chanel, please let us know your feedback on the "comfort" level between the two (Reas & Rios).  According to NAP, Rios are more than 4" tall.


----------



## angy

tonkamama said:


> Love this pair.  I have one also in size 1 and yes they run big and I had them altered which now fit me perfectly.


Oh that's not a bad idea at all, do you have a picture of how they fit you now? because I like the baggy style, but it's a bit too much baggyish for me I think


----------



## tonkamama

bgmommy said:


> Okay IM friends...I need a little quick advise.  The only runway piece I have gotten so far is the red number long sleeves shirt (the Pia).  I would like to get one pair of the jeans.  I am debating the Reo (the more patterned pair brown/black backround with the embroidery - I think look 9...not the aztec print as I have not found those).  OR the red white tie-dye Itzel.  My hesitation with the Reo is the price - $675 and would I get tired of them for that price versus the $420 which I still think is pricey.
> Has anyone seen either in person or tried them on???  THANKS and can't wait to hear your thoughts!!!


*bgmommy ~* I live in jeans so I would get both if I find my size... LOL  

The Reo embroidered printed jeans IMO are a statement and you will be getting lots attention. The red tie-dye is very nice too which is exactly the trend  ....  I know when it comes to Isabel Marant ~ hard decision.  Sorry not much help here as I love them both :shame:.  

I found one blogger picture (lovemargs) .... I like her style and I think she does IM very well.


----------



## tonkamama

angy said:


> Oh that's not a bad idea at all, do you have a picture of how they fit you now? because I like the baggy style, but it's a bit too much baggyish for me I think


Sure here is my recent pic which I have posted here once....  my seamstress took in from behind in the middle section.  

If you decided to alter the pants...  making sure ask your seamstress to...

1. sew back the label
2. do the original "double" stitching (some may save time and only do the single stitching which I find not appearing for this particular pants).


----------



## angy

Ok that THE perfect fit! I'll do that, many thanks for that fab picture, :urock:ya look AMAZING


----------



## flower71

jellylicious said:


> Finally tried the rios with the itzel and ipa. I've added foot cushions and helped a lot and not slipping forward. They really add a lot to the outfits!


ok, they sure are sexy! you wear all of IM so well, those jeans are awesome on you too


----------



## chicjean

*flower71*, You look fantastic! You totally pull the Ziane off! 

*angy*, Love! 

*jellylicious*, Seriously obsessed with this shoes, I just know my feet would HATE me. You look AMAZING!

*nycbagfiend*, and *Jaded81*, thanks, both. Ended up going through PayPal- hopefully it all gets resolved soon! 

*Jaded81*, Can't wait to see mods! I love those shorts!

*bgmommy*, I haven't seen either in person, but those red tie dye jeans are pretty amazing. 

*angy*, great find! I'm with you- I've been failing in love with lots of things from past collections, too, lately.


----------



## flower71

angy said:


> My lovely T&D jeans, I died when I first saw them on Elin Kling!
> View attachment 1680372
> 
> View attachment 1680373
> 
> I'm also wearing my cleane low boots on the first picture


cool look! perfect fit on *you*


----------



## flower71

Jaded81 said:


> Well I bought the Irox tie dye shorts and ecru Rivera scarf. I also bought the patea multicolored tshirt but am selling it as I am thinking of getting the roxi shorts


that's such a great thing to be able to pull off the shorts, I wish I was a bit younger...I have to wait for the sales to get anything IM or other for that matter. I want some tye dye but ONLY on sale if sizes r left...


----------



## flower71

bgmommy said:


> Okay IM friends...I need a little quick advise.  The only runway piece I have gotten so far is the red number long sleeves shirt (the Pia).  I would like to get one pair of the jeans.  I am debating the Reo (the more patterned pair brown/black backround with the embroidery - I think look 9...not the aztec print as I have not found those).  OR the red white tie-dye Itzel.  My hesitation with the Reo is the price - $675 and would I get tired of them for that price versus the $420 which I still think is pricey.
> Has anyone seen either in person or tried them on???  THANKS and can't wait to hear your thoughts!!!


hey bgmommy, I have tried the red T&D jeans and the fit was perfect! but I felt I wanted something less trendy esp at that price. If on sale, I'll get a pair but I just cn't justify so many jeans this season, lol!


----------



## tb-purselover

bgmommy said:


> Okay IM friends...I need a little quick advise.  The only runway piece I have gotten so far is the red number long sleeves shirt (the Pia).  I would like to get one pair of the jeans.  I am debating the Reo (the more patterned pair brown/black backround with the embroidery - I think look 9...not the aztec print as I have not found those).  OR the red white tie-dye Itzel.  My hesitation with the Reo is the price - $675 and would I get tired of them for that price versus the $420 which I still think is pricey.
> Has anyone seen either in person or tried them on???  THANKS and can't wait to hear your thoughts!!!



The red tye dyes are gorgeous. I love them but I wanted something with more variety.

Hey, if you want the cheaper  alternative without embroidery try the Pepito Jeans in taupe (same pattern) for $420. The cut is more baggy though.

the Reo's are amazing. I fell in love when I tried them on and took them home. Same colorway you are considering. I am in a snow blizzard in the mountains so my new jeans are not with me. I will try to get pics of my haul soon (my preoder came in).

Reos are more versatile. Go with gray, black, white, browns, tans, pink, gold, purple and coral. The red tye dyes are brighter. The reo's are more subtle, not in your face. I love them

The denim is lightweight, like the IPA. Good for Spring and Summer. The color variation in the printt is super pretty!


----------



## nycbagfiend

bgmommy said:


> Okay IM friends...I need a little quick advise.  The only runway piece I have gotten so far is the red number long sleeves shirt (the Pia).  I would like to get one pair of the jeans.  I am debating the Reo (the more patterned pair brown/black backround with the embroidery - I think look 9...not the aztec print as I have not found those).  OR the red white tie-dye Itzel.  My hesitation with the Reo is the price - $675 and would I get tired of them for that price versus the $420 which I still think is pricey.
> Has anyone seen either in person or tried them on???  THANKS and can't wait to hear your thoughts!!!



hmm...tough choice!  i've seen both in person (tho only tried on the tie dye) and i think i'd likely go w/the tie dye first--aside from them being cheaper (which is always a plus!) i think they can be worked into your wardrobe a bit easier.  even tho the tie dye is sort of a print, i think you can wear patterns and solids with them and in several colors.  i like the reos, but i feel like the pattern is a bit too busy and memorable to get as many wears from them.  i'd wait for a sale on those!


----------



## nycbagfiend

tb-purselover said:


> The red tye dyes are gorgeous. I love them but I wanted something with more variety.
> 
> Hey, if you want the cheaper  alternative without embroidery try the Pepito Jeans in taupe (same pattern) for $420. The cut is more baggy though.
> 
> the Reo's are amazing. I fell in love when I tried them on and took them home. Same colorway you are considering. I am in a snow blizzard in the mountains so my new jeans are not with me. I will try to get pics of my haul soon (my preoder came in).
> 
> Reos are more versatile. Go with gray, black, white, browns, tans, pink, gold, purple and coral. The red tye dyes are brighter. The reo's are more subtle, not in your face. I love them
> 
> The denim is lightweight, like the IPA. Good for Spring and Summer. The color variation in the printt is super pretty!



hmm--just read your post after posting mine--maybe i'm thinking of the pepitos, not reos then?  

looking fwd to seeing your reps, tb!  yikes...hope that blizzard blows over soon tho!


----------



## nycbagfiend

another spin in the wilas!  they are breaking in very quickly--i think they'er even slightly loose now...nothing a pair of dr scholls inserts can't solve tho'!

also, my wila v betty issue was pretty easily resolved--the size 40 felt a bit pinchy so back they went to NAP (in case anyone is looking for black, size 40 i just sent them back today so should show up sometime next week)







ps--sorry for the fuzzy fitting room pics--been looking for a semi-conservative pair of black pants for kindergarten tours!  ended up buying the theory pair hanging in the background!


----------



## tb-purselover

nycbagfiend said:


> hmm...tough choice!  i've seen both in person (tho only tried on the tie dye) and i think i'd likely go w/the tie dye first--aside from them being cheaper (which is always a plus!) i think they can be worked into your wardrobe a bit easier.  even tho the tie dye is sort of a print, i think you can wear patterns and solids with them and in several colors.  i like the reos, but i feel like the pattern is a bit too busy and memorable to get as many wears from them.  i'd wait for a sale on those!



 I felt the exact opposite! It is always good to get many people's thoughts. I thought they would be too much. Until I tried them on. They are subtle, not too much. I thougt they would be.

I think many designers and brands are coming out with tye dye jeans. The Reos are unique!

But yes, they are attention grabbing. So I can totally understand your point!


----------



## tb-purselover

nycbagfiend said:


> hmm--just read your post after posting mine--maybe i'm thinking of the pepitos, not reos then?
> 
> looking fwd to seeing your reps, tb!  yikes...hope that blizzard blows over soon tho!



Aw no worries. Well, both the Pepitos and reos can be considered a lot of jean LOL! I'll post pics or my jeans when I can.

Thanks! Hoping the blizzard wil pass soon. Our car is buried LOL! Kids are stir crazy.


----------



## nycbagfiend

tb-purselover said:


> I felt the exact opposite! It is always good to get many people's thoughts. I thought they would be too much. Until I tried them on. They are subtle, not too much. I thougt they would be.
> 
> I think many designers and brands are coming out with tye dye jeans. The Reos are unique!
> 
> But yes, they are attention grabbing. So I can totally understand your point!



that is an excellent point, actually--all the big denim designers seem to have some version of a tie dye jean and for less $.  actually, with a bucket, a bottle of bleach, some rubber bands and an old pair of jeans, you can even make your own!

hmm...now i'm thinking the reo/pepito is the way to go!


----------



## nycbagfiend

tb-purselover said:


> Aw no worries. Well, both the Pepitos and reos can be considered a lot of jean LOL! I'll post pics or my jeans when I can.
> 
> Thanks! Hoping the blizzard wil pass soon. Our car is buried LOL! Kids are stir crazy.



ugh...crazy to think of blizzards in april!  hope the kids can at least go out and build snowmen once the storm passes!


----------



## mercer

You look great!  So effortlessly chic!



nycbagfiend said:


> another spin in the wilas!  they are breaking in very quickly--i think they'er even slightly loose now...nothing a pair of dr scholls inserts can't solve tho'!
> 
> also, my wila v betty issue was pretty easily resolved--the size 40 felt a bit pinchy so back they went to NAP (in case anyone is looking for black, size 40 i just sent them back today so should show up sometime next week)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps--sorry for the fuzzy fitting room pics--been looking for a semi-conservative pair of black pants for kindergarten tours!  ended up buying the theory pair hanging in the background!


----------



## tonkamama

angy said:


> Ok that THE perfect fit! I'll do that, many thanks for that fab picture, :urock:ya look AMAZING


*Thank you angy ~* if you would like baggy look then ask your seamstress not taken in too much from the rear.  

BTW...  *cute blog and doggy.*..  and I love your new Chloe booties, I wanted a pair so bad but weather is getting warmer here in California so I want to wait til end of year to get the new season release (right now I can spend the $$ towards Spring/Summer outfits...hehe)!!


----------



## tonkamama

nycbagfiend said:


> another spin in the wilas!  they are breaking in very quickly--i think they'er even slightly loose now...nothing a pair of dr scholls inserts can't solve tho'!
> 
> also, my wila v betty issue was pretty easily resolved--the size 40 felt a bit pinchy so back they went to NAP (in case anyone is looking for black, size 40 i just sent them back today so should show up sometime next week)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps--sorry for the fuzzy fitting room pics--been looking for a semi-conservative pair of black pants for kindergarten tours!  ended up buying the theory pair hanging in the background!


*nyc ~* *love the Dilber!!*  If I have the Wilas I will copy your outfit!!  BTW..I put my name down on the F/W high top sneakers.  IM will be coming out with many different colors...but I think I prefer the darker color like yours.  Good to know that Wilas is TTS!


----------



## chicjean

nycbagfiend said:


> another spin in the wilas!  they are breaking in very quickly--i think they'er even slightly loose now...nothing a pair of dr scholls inserts can't solve tho'!
> 
> also, my wila v betty issue was pretty easily resolved--the size 40 felt a bit pinchy so back they went to NAP (in case anyone is looking for black, size 40 i just sent them back today so should show up sometime next week)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps--sorry for the fuzzy fitting room pics--been looking for a semi-conservative pair of black pants for kindergarten tours!  ended up buying the theory pair hanging in the background!



Cute outfit- desperate to find those black sneakers! 




tonkamama said:


> *nyc ~* *love the Dilber!!*  If I have the Wilas I will copy your outfit!!  BTW..I put my name down on the F/W high top sneakers.  IM will be coming out with many different colors...but I think I prefer the darker color like yours.  Good to know that Wilas is TTS!



Can I asked where you've been put on a list? I've called a handful of places all over and all of them have said it's first come, first serve, no lists.


----------



## Mia Bella

I just saw this IM dress on Refinery29 and the first thing I thought was: BACON!
Right? Or am I crazy? 

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/192581


----------



## am2022

I love to cook and I say yes... Even Raw rib eye!!!
Kidding aside .... Mia you have the perfect legs to Rock that dress or anything IM for that matter!!!!


QUOTE=Mia Bella;21587223]I just saw this IM dress on Refinery29 and the first thing I thought was: BACON!
Right? Or am I crazy? 

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/192581[/QUOTE]


----------



## chicjean

Mia Bella said:


> I just saw this IM dress on Refinery29 and the first thing I thought was: BACON!
> Right? Or am I crazy?
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/192581



Haha, yes. I do think, styled the right way, it could be pretty rad though.


----------



## chicjean

Anyone looking for a good laugh, our favorite seller from RIMINI posted this little gem... 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/22100104521...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1219

Seriously?!?!


----------



## Nevertodesire

Hi! I am just new on purse forum, although a longtime lover of IM. All you ladies have such amazing wardrobes and style - I have complete jacket envy!

I'm tossing up between the red tye dye itzels or the pepito - is there a huge difference in the fit?


----------



## Jayne1

chicjean said:


> Anyone looking for a good laugh, our favorite seller from RIMINI posted this little gem...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/22100104521...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1219
> 
> Seriously?!?!


She drives me crazy!!  Also she only has size 2 IM labels so everything she sells is a Size Large fitting size 2 or a Size Small fitting Size 2... or an actual Medium Size 2.


----------



## soholaleni

chicjean said:


> Anyone looking for a good laugh, our favorite seller from RIMINI posted this little gem...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/22100104521...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1219
> 
> Seriously?!?!



WOW that is ridiculous!! I filed several complains against her on ebay for numerous items and nothing ever happened, which I find annoying..guess she will just continue to sell and dupe poor buyers.


----------



## tb-purselover

tonkamama said:


> *nyc ~* *love the Dilber!!*  If I have the Wilas I will copy your outfit!!  BTW..I put my name down on the F/W high top sneakers.  IM will be coming out with many different colors...but I think I prefer the darker color like yours.  Good to know that Wilas is TTS!



hi tonka,

i'm trying to PM ya but it says your inbox is full.


----------



## tonkamama

tb-purselover said:


> hi tonka,
> 
> i'm trying to PM ya but it says your inbox is full.


Thanks tb!!  Just learned how to delete some of the older msg...


----------



## tonkamama

Jayne1 said:


> She drives me crazy!!  Also she only has size 2 IM labels so everything she sells is a Size Large fitting size 2 or a Size Small fitting Size 2... or an actual Medium Size 2.


Really?!  Wow...yes , it must be that seller only has FAKE size 2 labels available!  Very interesting...


----------



## flower71

nycbagfiend said:


> another spin in the wilas!  they are breaking in very quickly--i think they'er even slightly loose now...nothing a pair of dr scholls inserts can't solve tho'!
> 
> also, my wila v betty issue was pretty easily resolved--the size 40 felt a bit pinchy so back they went to NAP (in case anyone is looking for black, size 40 i just sent them back today so should show up sometime next week)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps--sorry for the fuzzy fitting room pics--been looking for a semi-conservative pair of black pants for kindergarten tours!  ended up buying the theory pair hanging in the background!


I PRE ORDERED A PAIR THIS AUTUMN...relaxed chic, me likey


----------



## flower71

Nevertodesire said:


> Hi! I am just new on purse forum, although a longtime lover of IM. All you ladies have such amazing wardrobes and style - I have complete jacket envy!
> 
> I'm tossing up between the red tye dye itzels or the pepito - is there a huge difference in the fit?


welcome to tpf!
i don't have either jeans so I'll let my fellow IM girls tip you out on that question. Have fun on here and please show us some pics of you in your IM, we love mod pics and don't be shy!!


----------



## mercer

Jayne1 said:


> She drives me crazy!!  Also she only has size 2 IM labels so everything she sells is a Size Large fitting size 2 or a Size Small fitting Size 2... or an actual Medium Size 2.



Ahahahaha! So funny! It seems like her items have gotten even worse. The thrift shop she buys this stuff from must be running low!


----------



## mercer

Mia Bella said:


> I just saw this IM dress on Refinery29 and the first thing I thought was: BACON!
> Right? Or am I crazy?
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/192581


Oh my gosh! How had I not noticed that before! It totally looks like bacon! So funny!


----------



## nycbagfiend

flower71 said:


> I PRE ORDERED A PAIR THIS AUTUMN...relaxed chic, me likey



can't wait to see them on you, flower!  what color did you order?  i'm thinking i need the khaki or beige next!


----------



## nycbagfiend

Nevertodesire said:


> Hi! I am just new on purse forum, although a longtime lover of IM. All you ladies have such amazing wardrobes and style - I have complete jacket envy!
> 
> I'm tossing up between the red tye dye itzels or the pepito - is there a huge difference in the fit?



welcome!  
i've only tried on the itzels--found them pretty true to size. in last yrs pants i was usually a 1 and the 38 seems to be right this year--the only weirdness was the difference betwn sizes--i tried a size up 40 as well bc i wanted a slightly less slim fit and the 40 nearly fell off me!

can't comment on the pepitos yet (contemplating them tho!) but i know some others here might be able to help!

looking fwd to seeing some photos!


----------



## nycbagfiend

mercer said:


> You look great!  So effortlessly chic!





tonkamama said:


> *nyc ~* *love the Dilber!!*  If I have the Wilas I will copy your outfit!!  BTW..I put my name down on the F/W high top sneakers.  IM will be coming out with many different colors...but I think I prefer the darker color like yours.  Good to know that Wilas is TTS!





chicjean said:


> Cute outfit- desperate to find those black sneakers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I asked where you've been put on a list? I've called a handful of places all over and all of them have said it's first come, first serve, no lists.




thanks, ladies!

tonka, can't wait to see the outfit on you!  i love the dilber as well--need to wear it more often.  i love how IM can transform a simple tee and leggings into something chic!

chicjean, hope you can find them!  the IM store had just received shipment when i snagged them...i know that barneys said they will be receiving more but later in the season--maybe they'll pop up early!


----------



## nycbagfiend

Mia Bella said:


> I just saw this IM dress on Refinery29 and the first thing I thought was: BACON!
> Right? Or am I crazy?
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/192581



haha!  i'm a vegetarian and bacon/slab of meat would have never occurred to me, but you are totally right--it does!  yuck!

maybe it's an homage to lady gaga's meat dress earlier in the year?!


----------



## nycbagfiend

chicjean said:


> Anyone looking for a good laugh, our favorite seller from RIMINI posted this little gem...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/22100104521...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1219
> 
> Seriously?!?!



yikes--that is awful!  i wish ebay would ban him/her already!


----------



## jellybebe

tb-purselover said:
			
		

> The red tye dyes are gorgeous. I love them but I wanted something with more variety.
> 
> Hey, if you want the cheaper  alternative without embroidery try the Pepito Jeans in taupe (same pattern) for $420. The cut is more baggy though.
> 
> the Reo's are amazing. I fell in love when I tried them on and took them home. Same colorway you are considering. I am in a snow blizzard in the mountains so my new jeans are not with me. I will try to get pics of my haul soon (my preoder came in).
> 
> Reos are more versatile. Go with gray, black, white, browns, tans, pink, gold, purple and coral. The red tye dyes are brighter. The reo's are more subtle, not in your face. I love them
> 
> The denim is lightweight, like the IPA. Good for Spring and Summer. The color variation in the printt is super pretty!



Sounds tempting! I love the way the Reos look but I am not tiny so don't want to draw too much attention to myself! I hope to see them today at the IM boutique!


----------



## flower71

nycbagfiend said:


> can't wait to see them on you, flower!  what color did you order?  i'm thinking i need the khaki or beige next!


black ones!


----------



## flower71

nycbagfiend said:


> haha!  i'm a vegetarian and bacon/slab of meat would have never occurred to me, but you are totally right--it does!  yuck!
> 
> maybe it's an homage to lady gaga's meat dress earlier in the year?!


this is crazy! now all I see is meat when I see this dress...but i am not a vegetarian...


----------



## Nevertodesire

nycbagfiend said:


> welcome!
> i've only tried on the itzels--found them pretty true to size. in last yrs pants i was usually a 1 and the 38 seems to be right this year--the only weirdness was the difference betwn sizes--i tried a size up 40 as well bc i wanted a slightly less slim fit and the 40 nearly fell off me!
> 
> can't comment on the pepitos yet (contemplating them tho!) but i know some others here might be able to help!
> 
> looking fwd to seeing some photos!



Thanks (and flower too!) I will have to start taking some pics of my IM, I just had a baby four weeks ago so I'm only now beginning to fit back into my pants again - of course this hasn't stopped me from buying some this season already lol.

I have the Reas coming via mail too, but I think I will send them back and get the Rios...as an "event" shoe, I think the higher heel will be more flattering...not that I'll be pushing the pram in them anyway


----------



## flower71

Nevertodesire said:


> Thanks (and flower too!) I will have to start taking some pics of my IM, I just had a baby four weeks ago so I'm only now beginning to fit back into my pants again - of course this hasn't stopped me from buying some this season already lol.
> 
> I have the Reas coming via mail too, but I think I will send them back and get the Rios...as an "event" shoe, I think the higher heel will be more flattering...not that I'll be pushing the pram in them anyway


oh congrats for new baby! I can't wait to see the shoes


----------



## tb-purselover

jellybebe said:


> Sounds tempting! I love the way the Reos look but I am not tiny so don't want to draw too much attention to myself! I hope to see them today at the IM boutique!



Oh how exciting going to a IM boutique! Let us know what other pieces you get to see IRL and spy pics if you can .

The reo print is small so I find it flattering for everyone. Believe me, I am not small. I have strong legs. 

Hope you had a chance to see them and let me know your thoughts! I think you are either going to love them or hate them. There's no between .


----------



## Mia Bella

amacasa said:


> I love to cook and I say yes... Even Raw rib eye!!!
> Kidding aside .... Mia you have the perfect legs to Rock that dress or anything IM for that matter!!!!



Hahaha! Definitely ribeye too with all that delicious marbled fat!  You're sweet, Ama, thank you! I noticed the picture of it on the runway and it sure is cut all the way up to ones goodies. Oooh lawd.



chicjean said:


> Haha, yes. I do think, styled the right way, it could be pretty rad though.



I think it would look great if the red was switched out for a royal or teal blue. I can't unsee bacon and now I want a BLT!



mercer said:


> Oh my gosh! How had I not noticed that before! It totally looks like bacon! So funny!



:lolots:



nycbagfiend said:


> haha!  i'm a vegetarian and bacon/slab of meat would have never occurred to me, but you are totally right--it does!  yuck!
> 
> maybe it's an homage to lady gaga's meat dress earlier in the year?!



Haha who knows. People probably look at it wondering if they've seen it somewhere before? And then realize they must have it! With a side of A1 steak sauce.


----------



## angelastoel

nycbagfiend said:


> another spin in the wilas!  they are breaking in very quickly--i think they'er even slightly loose now...nothing a pair of dr scholls inserts can't solve tho'!
> 
> also, my wila v betty issue was pretty easily resolved--the size 40 felt a bit pinchy so back they went to NAP (in case anyone is looking for black, size 40 i just sent them back today so should show up sometime next week)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps--sorry for the fuzzy fitting room pics--been looking for a semi-conservative pair of black pants for kindergarten tours!  ended up buying the theory pair hanging in the background!



I love this! It's one of the chiquest sporty/casual look ever!!!
I was wearing my Renells yesterday. they are tight on the legs, but I love how they make my legs look so thin, they just squeeze them in shape, hehe. I think these pants can easily be transformed in summery looks, especially the white ones!


----------



## flower71

angelastoel said:


> I love this! It's one of the chiquest sporty/casual look ever!!!
> I was wearing my Renells yesterday. they are tight on the legs, but I love how they make my legs look so thin, they just squeeze them in shape, hehe. I think these pants can easily be transformed in summery looks, especially the white ones!


love that outfit!


----------



## nycbagfiend

Nevertodesire said:


> Thanks (and flower too!) I will have to start taking some pics of my IM, I just had a baby four weeks ago so I'm only now beginning to fit back into my pants again - of course this hasn't stopped me from buying some this season already lol.
> 
> I have the Reas coming via mail too, but I think I will send them back and get the Rios...as an "event" shoe, I think the higher heel will be more flattering...not that I'll be pushing the pram in them anyway



congratulations on the birth of your baby!  i think there are a few of us IM loving mums on here...i have a pre-schooler myself!

the rios/reas and prams could be a dangerous mix but they definitely would be hot for date nights!


----------



## nycbagfiend

angelastoel said:


> I love this! It's one of the chiquest sporty/casual look ever!!!
> I was wearing my Renells yesterday. they are tight on the legs, but I love how they make my legs look so thin, they just squeeze them in shape, hehe. I think these pants can easily be transformed in summery looks, especially the white ones!



gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!  i love the whole look angela--the neutral heels, leather jacket, red bal....it's just perfect!  i'm jealous of the renells...i passed up on them (on sale no less!  ) bc i wasn't sure they were 'me', but seeing them on others...sigh..that was a mistake!  might have to ebay-stalk them!


----------



## msliu22

angelastoel said:


> I love this! It's one of the chiquest sporty/casual look ever!!!
> I was wearing my Renells yesterday. they are tight on the legs, but I love how they make my legs look so thin, they just squeeze them in shape, hehe. I think these pants can easily be transformed in summery looks, especially the white ones!



How tight is the circumference of these jeans around the calves?  I adore them, but am wondering if they'd fit...


----------



## soholaleni

Ladies.. have you noticed how many Reilly jackets have been posted for sale on Ebay recently? There have been like 6 or 7! I know it was posted on Yoox one day, but they can't all be from there.. Weird, I think. I want one in size 3 but have only seen 0, 1, and 2 so far though!!!


----------



## nycbagfiend

soholaleni said:


> Ladies.. have you noticed how many Reilly jackets have been posted for sale on Ebay recently? There have been like 6 or 7! I know it was posted on Yoox one day, but they can't all be from there.. Weird, I think. I want one in size 3 but have only seen 0, 1, and 2 so far though!!!



i definitely noticed this too!  i think all the sellers are from france...wonder if the IM store in france had an outlet sale w/leftovers?!  is there even such a thing as an IM outlet (bc if so, i'm buying a plane ticket now!)


----------



## chicjean

angelastoel said:


> I love this! It's one of the chiquest sporty/casual look ever!!!
> I was wearing my Renells yesterday. they are tight on the legs, but I love how they make my legs look so thin, they just squeeze them in shape, hehe. I think these pants can easily be transformed in summery looks, especially the white ones!



Amazing as always!


----------



## mercer

So pretty Angela!  You look perfectly put together!



angelastoel said:


> I love this! It's one of the chiquest sporty/casual look ever!!!
> I was wearing my Renells yesterday. they are tight on the legs, but I love how they make my legs look so thin, they just squeeze them in shape, hehe. I think these pants can easily be transformed in summery looks, especially the white ones!


----------



## mercer

soholaleni said:


> Ladies.. have you noticed how many Reilly jackets have been posted for sale on Ebay recently? There have been like 6 or 7! I know it was posted on Yoox one day, but they can't all be from there.. Weird, I think. I want one in size 3 but have only seen 0, 1, and 2 so far though!!!


 
I've noticed that, too!  Every day there seems to be one or two!  I'm in the market for a 3 as well and haven't seen one.  There was a Jordan in a 3 a while back, but the price was a a bit high and the seller was in the U.K..   I'm in the U.S. and don't really feel like worrying about a package making such a long trip.


----------



## nycbagfiend

cheaper version of the weez available on us nap this AM..called 'wonda'

i ordered it....at the very least, wanted to try it on for size in case i risk it and play the sale game later on!


----------



## mercer

nycbagfiend said:


> cheaper version of the weez available on us nap this AM..called 'wonda'
> 
> i ordered it....at the very least, wanted to try it on for size in case i risk it and play the sale game later on!


 
I'm so glad you did!  I'm tempted to do the same!  It's really cool, and quite frankly, I actually like it more than the expensive version.  Not quite so flashy which makes it much more wearable!


----------



## soholaleni

Its the Waris jacket for sale at Selfridges! 

http://www.selfridges.com/en/Womens...lished-jacket_238-3000728-WARISVE004412E013I/


----------



## juneping

soholaleni said:


> Its the Waris jacket for sale at Selfridges!
> 
> http://www.selfridges.com/en/Womens...lished-jacket_238-3000728-WARISVE004412E013I/



if i had it like that....i'd get this one instead of the tie dye version....


----------



## fairygirl

mercer said:


> I've noticed that, too!  Every day there seems to be one or two!  I'm in the market for a 3 as well and haven't seen one.  There was a Jordan in a 3 a while back, but the price was a a bit high and the seller was in the U.K..   I'm in the U.S. and don't really feel like worrying about a package making such a long trip.


I've noticed that too. I was watching one and then the auction ended, I was looking at her feedback and she sold about 3-4 jackets in sizes 0-1 and I think she even had a few sizes 2 sold the same day!.  I was trying to find the seller again but the feedback is now private and you cannot see what she has sold or the feedback, that's really weird. 
I wanted one o those jackets too but I don't know if I can trust any of the sellers selling them right now, there are too many and some of them are a bit high.
How much do you think they can be sold without being very high? .


----------



## jellylicious

nycbagfiend said:


> cheaper version of the weez available on us nap this AM..called 'wonda'
> 
> i ordered it....at the very least, wanted to try it on for size in case i risk it and play the sale game later on!


You didn't!  Please post pixs pronto! It's still a wow piece but much wearable version.



angelastoel said:


> I love this! It's one of the chiquest sporty/casual look ever!!!
> I was wearing my Renells yesterday. they are tight on the legs, but I love how they make my legs look so thin, they just squeeze them in shape, hehe. I think these pants can easily be transformed in summery looks, especially the white ones!


Everytime i see the Renells-i want it! You look amazing as usual! 



soholaleni said:


> Its the Waris jacket for sale at Selfridges!
> 
> http://www.selfridges.com/en/Womens...lished-jacket_238-3000728-WARISVE004412E013I/


I could rock this!!!


----------



## fairygirl

angelastoel said:


> I love this! It's one of the chiquest sporty/casual look ever!!!
> I was wearing my Renells yesterday. they are tight on the legs, but I love how they make my legs look so thin, they just squeeze them in shape, hehe. I think these pants can easily be transformed in summery looks, especially the white ones!
> http://toothfairyfashiontale.blogspot.com/2012/04/outfit-aztec.html#comment-form


Thanks Angela for sharing the photos, they are very inspiring. I was debating wether getting the white or the black renell pants when they were released and I finally got the black ones. It's great to see different combinations, the pants are so great, you can wear them with a basic tee. I love the idea of wearing them with heels .  I'll keep that in mind next time I wear mine .




Nevertodesire said:


> Thanks (and flower too!) I will have to  start taking some pics of my IM, I just had a baby four weeks ago so I'm  only now beginning to fit back into my pants again - of course this  hasn't stopped me from buying some this season already lol.
> 
> I have the Reas coming via mail too, but I think I will send them back  and get the Rios...as an "event" shoe, I think the higher heel will be  more flattering...not that I'll be pushing the pram in them anyway


Congrats on the new baby .


----------



## mercer

fairygirl said:


> I've noticed that too. I was watching one and then the auction ended, I was looking at her feedback and she sold about 3-4 jackets in sizes 0-1 and I think she even had a few sizes 2 sold the same day!. I was trying to find the seller again but the feedback is now private and you cannot see what she has sold or the feedback, that's really weird.
> I wanted one o those jackets too but I don't know if I can trust any of the sellers selling them right now, there are too many and some of them are a bit high.
> How much do you think they can be sold without being very high? .


 
I agree!  It seems pretty sketchy!   I think I would rather wait to purchase from a U.S. seller that I feel more comfortable with.  Surely someone out there has grown bored with her Jordan!  
As far as price, I just refuse to pay over retail.  It seems silly to overpay, and I am fickle.  I'll buy a Jordan and then fall in love with something else.  Such a curse!


----------



## nycbagfiend

mercer said:


> I'm so glad you did!  I'm tempted to do the same!  It's really cool, and quite frankly, I actually like it more than the expensive version.  Not quite so flashy which makes it much more wearable!



did you end up ordering as well?  i can't believe it sold out already, tho' i know there's often that excited rush at the beginning and then returns start coming in!

i agree--i prefer the ease up on the studs...still fun and eye catching but not gaudy.  i'll def throw up a mod pick when it arrives!


----------



## nycbagfiend

fairygirl said:


> I've noticed that too. I was watching one and then the auction ended, I was looking at her feedback and she sold about 3-4 jackets in sizes 0-1 and I think she even had a few sizes 2 sold the same day!.  I was trying to find the seller again but the feedback is now private and you cannot see what she has sold or the feedback, that's really weird.
> I wanted one o those jackets too but I don't know if I can trust any of the sellers selling them right now, there are too many and some of them are a bit high.
> How much do you think they can be sold without being very high? .



adding fuel to the fire, a size 0 jordan just popped up!  seller seems to have a lot of covetable IM which always makes me wonder...

could be authentic but price gauger which is equally annoying!


----------



## nycbagfiend

mercer said:


> I agree!  It seems pretty sketchy!   I think I would rather wait to purchase from a U.S. seller that I feel more comfortable with.  Surely someone out there has grown bored with her Jordan!
> As far as price, I just refuse to pay over retail.  It seems silly to overpay, and I am fickle.  I'll buy a Jordan and then fall in love with something else.  Such a curse!



i hear ya!  i fall into the same trap all too often!  sometimes i think it's more about the chase then the actual product!

that said, i'd still love a flana or blue jordan if a reasonably priced pre-owned one ever showed up!  i would take either of those over the weez or waris!


----------



## nycbagfiend

soholaleni said:


> Its the Waris jacket for sale at Selfridges!
> 
> http://www.selfridges.com/en/Womens...lished-jacket_238-3000728-WARISVE004412E013I/



i saw this up close at the IM soho store last week...strangely enough, i wasn't in love!  i'm generally drawn to solids/dark colors but i kind of prefer the weez over the waris.  

not that i'd pass it up if it was offered to me!


----------



## mercer

nycbagfiend said:


> did you end up ordering as well? i can't believe it sold out already, tho' i know there's often that excited rush at the beginning and then returns start coming in!
> 
> i agree--i prefer the ease up on the studs...still fun and eye catching but not gaudy. i'll def throw up a mod pick when it arrives!


 
By the time I talked myself into it, it was gone!  I bet you will look amazing in it.  I can't wait to see!


----------



## mercer

nycbagfiend said:


> i hear ya! i fall into the same trap all too often! sometimes i think it's more about the chase then the actual product!
> 
> that said, i'd still love a flana or blue jordan if a reasonably priced pre-owned one ever showed up! i would take either of those over the weez or waris!


 
I agree completely!  The weez and the waris are lovely (and they sound like characters from a doctor suess book!), but I'm much more interested in the flana, jordan, or reilly.  The wonda is fun, too!


----------



## am2022

Ooohh.. that wonda is actually very cute... can't wait for mod pics!!



nycbagfiend said:


> cheaper version of the weez available on us nap this AM..called 'wonda'
> 
> i ordered it....at the very least, wanted to try it on for size in case i risk it and play the sale game later on!


----------



## weibaobai

per my blog....my cobalt blue pumps


----------



## am2022

you look so lovely wei!!!  love all your pics!!!



weibaobai said:


> per my blog....my cobalt blue pumps


----------



## soholaleni

weibaobai said:


> per my blog....my cobalt blue pumps



Great picture! I love how these shoes pop! I have them in black and beige and would probably get this color too it it was offered to me


----------



## weibaobai

Hi Soholaleni~ Black and beige are such fundamental colors....they are so comfy that I might have bought them in all the colors too!!


soholaleni said:


> Great picture! I love how these shoes pop! I have them in black and beige and would probably get this color too it it was offered to me


 
Hi amacasa~ Thank you!  You're so sweet 


amacasa said:


> you look so lovely wei!!! love all your pics!!!


----------



## nycbagfiend

weibaobai said:


> per my blog....my cobalt blue pumps



so pretty!  the blue is electrifying against the otherwise neutral backdrop!  i love that jacket as well!


----------



## tonkamama

soholaleni said:


> Its the Waris jacket for sale at Selfridges!
> 
> http://www.selfridges.com/en/Womens...lished-jacket_238-3000728-WARISVE004412E013I/



*soholaleni ~* I want !!!  



nycbagfiend said:


> cheaper version of the weez available on us nap this AM..called 'wonda'
> 
> i ordered it....at the very least, wanted to try it on for size in case i risk it and play the sale game later on!



*nycbagfiend ~* Lucky girl you always get ahead ....  maybe I should move to NY...    Please post mod pic so I can do this ...  



weibaobai said:


> per my blog....my cobalt blue pumps



*weibaobai ~* this color really stands out and make your entire outfit pops!!


----------



## tonkamama

Thanks for letting me share...  

Today's outfit ~ my *Itzel & Dickers in taupe*.






A "dressing room" picture of my *IPA with Dickers in anthracite + scarf*...


----------



## meishe

tonkamama said:
			
		

> Thanks for letting me share...
> 
> Today's outfit ~ my Itzel & Dickers in taupe.
> 
> A "dressing room" picture of my IPA with Dickers in anthracite + scarf...



Love the Itzel's! The Bal really makes the outfit pop!


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks Tonkamama! I love your dicker boots with your fun pants! You look great!



tonkamama said:


> *weibaobai ~* this color really stands out and make your entire outfit pops!!




Hi nycbagfiend~ thanks!  The blue is def more bright in photos than in person!


nycbagfiend said:


> so pretty!  the blue is electrifying against the otherwise neutral backdrop!  i love that jacket as well!


----------



## berries

hi,  just wanted to let any one with size 35/5 feet who desperately wanted the Rea sandal.  I ordered the FR36 which did not equate to a US5 like some retailers indicate but actually fit like a US6 and had them made smaller by a really great cobbler in LA..  so it can be done.  I really wish she would make a size 35 in her shoes.  If anyone in LA needs the cobbler information they lmk..


----------



## Manequinmacaron

Hey everyone! I recently fell in love with the Hali print (skirt/skort) but I am having a hard time between the red/cream or black/cream... what do you Ladies think?


----------



## flower71

tonkamama said:


> Thanks for letting me share...
> 
> Today's outfit ~ my *Itzel & Dickers in taupe*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A "dressing room" picture of my *IPA with Dickers in anthracite + scarf*...


CUTE OUTFITS, your itzels go so well with your bal...and you're lucky, it's sunny over there


----------



## flower71

weibaobai said:


> per my blog....my cobalt blue pumps


I love this outfit, you're so stylish and pretty! I nearly bought the black poppys but the fit was wrong and those heels, I couldn't deal with them last year. I think I am doing better this year...


----------



## flower71

mercer said:


> By the time I talked myself into it, it was gone!  I bet you will look amazing in it.  I can't wait to see!


I know, they were sold out sooo fast! 
*nycbagfiend*, can't wait to see mod pics on you


----------



## chicjean

weibaobai said:


> per my blog....my cobalt blue pumps





tonkamama said:


> Thanks for letting me share...
> 
> Today's outfit ~ my *Itzel & Dickers in taupe*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A "dressing room" picture of my *IPA with Dickers in anthracite + scarf*...



 You both look AMAZING! Those Ipas are growing on me...


----------



## jellylicious

tonkamama said:


> Thanks for letting me share...
> 
> Today's outfit ~ my *Itzel & Dickers in taupe*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A "dressing room" picture of my *IPA with Dickers in anthracite + scarf*...


Tonkamama-You look amazing as usual! I'm inspired-i'll have to keep your pairings in mind! 



berries said:


> hi,  just wanted to let any one with size 35/5 feet who desperately wanted the Rea sandal.  I ordered the FR36 which did not equate to a US5 like some retailers indicate but actually fit like a US6 and had them made smaller by a really great cobbler in LA..  so it can be done.  I really wish she would make a size 35 in her shoes.  If anyone in LA needs the cobbler information they lmk..


Try Arturo's in BH. I hear he is amazing with designer shoes. 
9643 Santa Monica Boulevard  Beverly Hills, CA 90210
(310) 278-9585
GL!



Manequinmacaron said:


> Hey everyone! I recently fell in love with the Hali print (skirt/skort) but I am having a hard time between the red/cream or black/cream... what do you Ladies think?


They both are lovely. I prefer the black/cream-no surprise for me.


----------



## Jayne1

tonkamama said:


> Thanks for letting me share...
> 
> Today's outfit ~ my *Itzel & Dickers in taupe*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A "dressing room" picture of my *IPA with Dickers in anthracite + scarf*...


----------



## flower71

this is a mod pic today, I tried my dress with flats and it was so chilly that I took my cardi coat out


----------



## flower71

and with my dickers


----------



## flower71

oh I also tried it with my bal jacket, not sure about the colour...


----------



## am2022

Love all the looks... this middle one is my fave!!! 



flower71 said:


> and with my dickers


----------



## am2022

looking so fabulous tonka dear!!!



tonkamama said:


> Thanks for letting me share...
> 
> Today's outfit ~ my *Itzel & Dickers in taupe*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A "dressing room" picture of my *IPA with Dickers in anthracite + scarf*...


----------



## tonkamama

*Thank you & you ladies are amazing!!  
*


meishe said:


> Love the Itzel's! The Bal really makes the outfit pop!





weibaobai said:


> Thanks Tonkamama! I love your dicker boots with your fun pants! You look great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi nycbagfiend~ thanks!  The blue is def more bright in photos than in person!





flower71 said:


> CUTE OUTFITS, your itzels go so well with your bal...and you're lucky, it's sunny over there





chicjean said:


> You both look AMAZING! Those Ipas are growing on me...





jellylicious said:


> Tonkamama-You look amazing as usual! I'm inspired-i'll have to keep your pairings in mind!





Jayne1 said:


>





amacasa said:


> looking so fabulous tonka dear!!!


----------



## tonkamama

*flower71 ~* I really love this dress and the pattern is really chic, it was sold out locally by the time I go involved with IM...

Love the pairing with your Bal jacket...  maybe add a colorful scarf??     



flower71 said:


> and with my dickers





flower71 said:


> oh I also tried it with my bal jacket, not sure about the colour...


----------



## angelastoel

tonkamama said:


> Thanks for letting me share...
> 
> Today's outfit ~ my *Itzel & Dickers in taupe*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A "dressing room" picture of my *IPA with Dickers in anthracite + scarf*...



love love love your looks! You are so good in pairing IM and that you have the perfect figure for IM-clothes might also help a bit, hehe


----------



## weibaobai

Hi Flower71~

Thank you so much!  My heel was lifting out of the pumps as well...but with some heel grips it made all the difference.  I realized that if it didnt fit great in the store, I probably wouldn't wear them when I got home!  



flower71 said:


> I love this outfit, you're so stylish and pretty! I nearly bought the black poppys but the fit was wrong and those heels, I couldn't deal with them last year. I think I am doing better this year...


----------



## weibaobai

OOOH love the dress with the bal jacket.  Tres Chic!



flower71 said:


> oh I also tried it with my bal jacket, not sure about the colour...


----------



## tb-purselover

Back from the snow and love seeing the action on this thread!



angelastoel said:


>



Love the Renells! Your whole outfit is fab. Please keep sharing! 




weibaobai said:


> per my blog....my cobalt blue pumps



Love the pop color! Such a nice look. You are beautiful.




tonkamama said:


> Thanks for letting me share...
> 
> Today's outfit ~ my *Itzel & Dickers in taupe*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A "dressing room" picture of my *IPA with Dickers in anthracite + scarf*...



I love seeing your outfits Tonka. Such an inspiration to me. Please keep sharing .




flower71 said:


> and with my dickers



Oh so happy you finally posted pics of this dress!  I love the print and it is so flattering. I like this look the best, but all are fab and very chic.


----------



## tb-purselover

My turn to share . I'm sorry they are not the best pictures but here is my Ulysee with the Itzel snake print pants. I'm  wearing it with the etoile IM Ritchie sweater.


----------



## nycbagfiend

tonkamama said:


> Thanks for letting me share...
> 
> Today's outfit ~ my *Itzel & Dickers in taupe*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A "dressing room" picture of my *IPA with Dickers in anthracite + scarf*...



you are one stylish mama!  i especially love the dickers w/the cropped ipas--works really well together!

keep the photos coming, tonka--they're gorgeous!


----------



## nycbagfiend

tb-purselover said:


> My turn to share . I'm sorry they are not the best pictures but here is my Ulysee with the Itzel snake print pants. I'm  wearing it with the etoile IM Ritchie sweater.



love it, tb!  what a genius pairing from top to bottom!  lookin' good!

you need to share photos more often!


----------



## nycbagfiend

flower71 said:


> oh I also tried it with my bal jacket, not sure about the colour...



such a pretty dress--love how it goes from cozy w/the sweater to lady-like w/the flats and finally bada$$ with leather! 

i love all 3 but i think my fave is with the leather jacket--i like mixing rough and sweet!


----------



## am2022

Yay!!! Ulyse is aaaaamazing... not to mention ummmm   everything .. Thanks for sharing!!!
Any Isabel marant snow pics then!! Hope you enjoyed your vacation!!!



tb-purselover said:


> My turn to share . I'm sorry they are not the best pictures but here is my Ulysee with the Itzel snake print pants. I'm wearing it with the etoile IM Ritchie sweater.


----------



## jellylicious

flower71 said:


> and with my dickers



The dress is really pretty with the dickers and the rest-really versatile piece! You wear it well!



tb-purselover said:


> My turn to share . I'm sorry they are not the best pictures but here is my Ulysee with the Itzel snake print pants. I'm  wearing it with the etoile IM Ritchie sweater.



 TB! From top to bottom-wowzer...it is trés chic! the ulysee is such a great layering piece. Love the whole look!


----------



## weibaobai

Hello tb purselover~ Thanks so much. You're so sweet 



tb-purselover said:


> Love the pop color! Such a nice look. You are beautiful.
> .


----------



## flower71

thanks girls, I have a few days off and I ain't goin nowhere so maybe I'll post a few pics of my IM pieces...It will feel like shopping in my closet again, good for the purse, no? I realized I haven't worn many of my  IM(or other) things bought on sale...


----------



## flower71

Thanks to all of you fab girls!


amacasa said:


> Love all the looks... this middle one is my fave!!!





tonkamama said:


> *flower71 ~* I really love this dress and the pattern is really chic, it was sold out locally by the time I go involved with IM...
> 
> Love the pairing with your Bal jacket...  *maybe add a colorful scarf*??


 I shall, promise!



weibaobai said:


> OOOH love the dress with the bal jacket.  Tres Chic!





tb-purselover said:


> Back from the snow and love seeing the action on this thread!
> 
> 
> Oh so happy you finally posted pics of this dress!  I love the print and it is so flattering. I like this look the best, but all are fab and very chic.





nycbagfiend said:


> such a pretty dress--love how it goes from cozy w/the sweater to lady-like w/the flats and finally bada$$ with leather!
> 
> i love all 3 but i think my fave is with the leather jacket--*i like mixing rough and sweet*!


 me likey too



jellylicious said:


> The dress is really pretty with the dickers and the rest-really versatile piece! You wear it well!
> thank you again!





tb-purselover said:


> My turn to share . I'm sorry they are not the best pictures but here is my Ulysee with the Itzel snake print pants. I'm  wearing it with the etoile IM Ritchie sweater.


the pic sure is fine. I hadn't really looked at the style of that jacket and now I understand why you bought it. I love the way you can layer and look cool. How did your vacay go? Where did u go?? I am stuck home so I guess I can live through you, can't I?


----------



## jellylicious

It's finally warm out!!!  Outfit today-got my magenta bal out with the ipa and newly arrived, k. jacque sandals!


----------



## flower71

jellylicious said:


> It's finally warm out!!!  Outfit today-got my magenta bal out with the ipa and newly arrived, k. jacque sandals!


wowza! this is one of my fave pics...


----------



## deango

Wearing the "Howell" shorts during Spring Break


----------



## am2022

oh wow.. jelly... you are too cute!!!
love the magenta bal... and not to mention the k jacques... got the same color sandal but with the fringes though!!!  You look like you are ready for a vacation!!!



jellylicious said:


> It's finally warm out!!!  Outfit today-got my magenta bal out with the ipa and newly arrived, k. jacque sandals!


----------



## jellybebe

jellylicious said:


> It's finally warm out!!!  Outfit today-got my magenta bal out with the ipa and newly arrived, k. jacque sandals!



Ooh you're so pretty!


----------



## mercer

weibaobai, flower, purselover, jelly and deango-  wooooooo!!!!  Looking good ladies!  Such cute outfits! You've inspired me!

Here I am with a crazy IM dress that I had made into a skirt (the dress looked like garbage bags on me, but I loved the fabric), lexy, rivera scarf and dixies.  

My dog is unimpressed!


----------



## tonkamama

*Thank you ladies...*  sure I will keep on posting... hehe  as I have bought one more IM piece over the weekend which I love dearly...  maybe next week....  

love to share as well as *get lots inspiration from all of the fashionable ladies here.*.. *can't wait to see more!!  
*


angelastoel said:


> love love love your looks! You are so good in pairing IM and that you have the perfect figure for IM-clothes might also help a bit, hehe





tb-purselover said:


> I love seeing your outfits Tonka. Such an inspiration to me. Please keep sharing .





nycbagfiend said:


> you are one stylish mama!  i especially love the dickers w/the cropped ipas--works really well together!
> 
> keep the photos coming, tonka--they're gorgeous!


----------



## am2022

very cute mercer!!! we have the same pattern of dress but mine is in a skirt....

But need more close up pics... thanks for sharing...


mercer said:


> weibaobai, flower, purselover, jelly and deango- wooooooo!!!! Looking good ladies! Such cute outfits! You've inspired me!
> 
> Here I am with a crazy IM dress that I had made into a skirt (the dress looked like garbage bags on me, but I loved the fabric), lexy, rivera scarf and dixies.
> 
> My dog is unimpressed!


----------



## tonkamama

tb-purselover said:


> My turn to share . I'm sorry they are not the best pictures but here is my Ulysee with the Itzel snake print pants. I'm  wearing it with the etoile IM Ritchie sweater.


*tp ~* love love everything you have on ...  esp the Ulyse!!!   Can't wait to see more of your mod pics...


----------



## am2022

very young and hip looking... is this the shirt that bosworth was wearing?

we are trio sisters... but mine is in royal blue.. but still in preorder... !!!  



deango said:


> Wearing the "Howell" shorts during Spring Break


----------



## tonkamama

*Wow this week must be a Fashion Week on TPF!!  So many IM mod pictures!!  Please keep them coming!!*

*jellylicious ~* lovely pairing,  so simple and yet so chic!!  You look so beautiful and love your long hairs!!  Bal bag is IM's best friend!  

*deango ~* So summery and love your mini skirt with a t...!!  two words: _Young and Fabulous!!_ 




jellylicious said:


> It's finally warm out!!!  Outfit today-got my magenta bal out with the ipa and newly arrived, k. jacque sandals!





deango said:


> Wearing the "Howell" shorts during Spring Break


----------



## tonkamama

mercer said:


> weibaobai, flower, purselover, jelly and deango-  wooooooo!!!!  Looking good ladies!  Such cute outfits! You've inspired me!
> 
> Here I am with a crazy IM dress that I had made into a skirt (the dress looked like garbage bags on me, but I loved the fabric), lexy, rivera scarf and dixies.
> 
> My dog is unimpressed!


*mercer ~* you can be a fashion designer!!  Love the color of you skirt and perfect with the Lexy!   We are dixie twin!!


----------



## jellylicious

deango said:


> Wearing the "Howell" shorts during Spring Break


This is such a Coachella outfit!!! It is FAB!



amacasa said:


> oh wow.. jelly... you are too cute!!!
> love the magenta bal... and not to mention the k jacques... got the same color sandal but with the fringes though!!!  You look like you are ready for a vacation!!!


Thanks amacasa-i am so ready for a vacation and summer!  The sandals are the perfect natural color and SO well made-i love them!



flower71 said:


> wowza! this is one of my fave pics...





jellybebe said:


> Ooh you're so pretty!



*Awww...thanks!*  
Flower71:Can't wait to see the rest of your haul! You have so many amazing pieces already...what else did you get? 



mercer said:


> weibaobai, flower, purselover, jelly and deango-  wooooooo!!!!  Looking good ladies!  Such cute outfits! You've inspired me!
> 
> Here I am with a crazy IM dress that I had made into a skirt (the dress looked like garbage bags on me, but I loved the fabric), lexy, rivera scarf and dixies.
> 
> My dog is unimpressed!


Great idea! The whole outfit looks so cute on you! I'm impressed! 




tonkamama said:


> *Thank you ladies...*  sure I will keep on posting... hehe  as I have bought one more IM piece over the weekend which I love dearly...  maybe next week....
> 
> love to share as well as *get lots inspiration from all of the fashionable ladies here.*.. *can't wait to see more!!
> *


DYING to know which piece you are loving so dearly here!!! You're keeping us in suspense....hurry already! 



tonkamama said:


> *Wow this week must be a Fashion Week on TPF!!  So many IM mod pictures!!  Please keep them coming!!*
> 
> *jellylicious ~* lovely pairing,  so simple and yet so chic!!  You look so beautiful and love your long hairs!!  Bal bag is IM's best friend!


Thanks Tonkamama!  I love it too-so many mod pixs to fawn over! Keep it up ladies!!!


----------



## tb-purselover

nycbagfiend said:


> love it, tb!  what a genius pairing from top to bottom!  lookin' good!
> 
> you need to share photos more often!



Thanks *nycbagfiend*! I'm sort of funny because I obsess about a piece of clothing: part of the fun for me is planning how I am going to style it before I decide to buy. We probably all do that, but I go to the extreme of taking screenshots and putting tops and bottoms together. This outfit was one of those. Before I purchased the Ulysee and Itzels I already planned the outfit  with the Ritchie. I'm quirky that way and it is a fun hobby for me! I know, .
I will try to post more often. 




amacasa said:


> Yay!!! Ulyse is aaaaamazing... not to mention ummmm   everything .. Thanks for sharing!!!
> Any Isabel marant snow pics then!! Hope you enjoyed your vacation!!!



Thanks *Ama*! I love the Ulysee for how versatile it is. Layer over long sleeves or short sleeve tops, with flirty above-the-knee skirts or long skirts, with skinny jeans, flares or shorts, it adds a very cool look to any outfit! Especially if you add a few bracelets or a scarf!

Unfortunately I did not bring an IM with me up to the snow. I was just afraid something would happen. My young kids, dirty snow and slush, and snow storms= bad combination for my favorite pieces of clothing. 

But I had a great time! The snow was perfect for skiing! The kids had a blast.



jellylicious said:


> TB! From top to bottom-wowzer...it is trés chic! the ulysee is such a great layering piece. Love the whole look!



Thanks *jelly*! I'm glad you love it . It was fun wearing it too!



flower71 said:


> the pic sure is fine. I hadn't really looked at the style of that jacket  and now I understand why you bought it. I love the way you can layer  and look cool. How did your vacay go? Where did u go?? I am stuck home so I guess I can live through you, can't I?


Aw *flower71*, why are you stuck at home? I hope you are ok!

Vacay was fun, we had a great time! We went up to the mountains: Tahoe in CA. It was amaaazing snow conditions. It was right after a huge storm (we almost didn't make it up before they closed the pass). Huge blizzard and the next day our car was completely buried and had to be dug out. But because of that blizzard the skiing was the best ever.

Yes, love the Ulysee for the ability to style it. It is amazing and easily adds an element of cool chic to any outfit. Love that about it.



tonkamama said:


> *tp ~* love love everything you have on ...  esp the Ulyse!!!   Can't wait to see more of your mod pics...


Thanks *Tonka*! I'm glad you like my Ulysee! It is such an easy and interesting piece to wear. I'll keep trying to post mod pics of my outfits as I wear them.


----------



## tb-purselover

jellylicious said:


> It's finally warm out!!!  Outfit today-got my magenta bal out with the ipa and newly arrived, k. jacque sandals!


*Jelly*, I love how you styled the IPAs with everything: the sandals, shirt, bbag! Very nice and so easy chic.


----------



## tb-purselover

One of my all time fav shorts. It looks great with the tank!



deango said:


> Wearing the "Howell" shorts during Spring Break


----------



## tb-purselover

mercer said:


> weibaobai, flower, purselover, jelly and deango-  wooooooo!!!!  Looking good ladies!  Such cute outfits! You've inspired me!
> 
> Here I am with a crazy IM dress that I had made into a skirt (the dress looked like garbage bags on me, but I loved the fabric), lexy, rivera scarf and dixies.
> 
> My dog is unimpressed!


Looking great *mercer*! I love how you made the dress into a skirt. It goes great with the lexy and rivera scarf! Very smart.


----------



## berries

jellylicious said:


> Tonkamama-You look amazing as usual! I'm inspired-i'll have to keep your pairings in mind!
> 
> 
> Try Arturo's in BH. I hear he is amazing with designer shoes.
> 9643 Santa Monica Boulevard  Beverly Hills, CA 90210
> (310) 278-9585
> GL!
> 
> 
> They both are lovely. I prefer the black/cream-no surprise for me.



i actually already had my Rea's sandal fit my size 35 feet!  i took them to Andre1 custom shoes on Fairfax and they totally made them work!  so anyone else in my dilemma the Reas can be made smaller


----------



## am2022

TB pls help me out.... Although I
Love the khaki ulyse and has been searching for it .... I just realized that I have 2 olive green jackets that I wear all the time
So I was hoping you could describe how the ardoise color looked if you have seen it at all??? 
Thanks so much!!!
QUOTE=tb-purselover;21619590]My turn to share . I'm sorry they are not the best pictures but here is my Ulysee with the Itzel snake print pants. I'm  wearing it with the etoile IM Ritchie sweater.











[/QUOTE]


----------



## tb-purselover

amacasa said:


> TB pls help me out.... Although I
> Love the khaki ulyse and has been searching for it .... I just realized that I have 2 olive green jackets that I wear all the time
> So I was hoping you could describe how the ardoise color looked if you have seen it at all???
> Thanks so much!!!



Hi *Ama*, yep, I have seen Ardoise IRL. It translates to "slate," I think.

To me, from afar, it looks black. But up close I would say that it is a very, very dark slate gray, "almost black." If you have seen the anthra dickers, it is very close to that. 

Hope that makes sense?


----------



## Jaded81

My Irox shorts


----------



## tb-purselover

Jaded81 said:


> My Irox shorts



Wow! You look great. I love them on you!


----------



## Jaded81

tb-purselover said:


> Wow! You look great. I love them on you!



Thanks dear! I love your latest mod pic! It is lovely to see that jacket on a real life person. I love it, but am not sure it is will suit me or if it will drown my petite (i.e. shorty) frame! Also, am still trying to resist the Reas... sigh... maybe if it goes on sale....


----------



## flower71

deango said:


> Wearing the "Howell" shorts during Spring Break


Oh how it's great to be young and beautiful! I love the skirt and is that a Céline pochette? J'adore!


----------



## Jaded81

Wow you must be really fit! That explains your lovely figure! 




tonkamama said:


> Reas are on my list...but with 3.75" (9cm) I may not be able to wear them as often as I would like to.    I cannot wear higher heels as I love to walk and most time I park my car far away just so that I can be on my feet....  LOL...  thus in winter I live in my Dickers and summer in sandals with lower heels (around 2" or so).
> 
> Really if Reas come in 3.25" ...  I will be wearing them right at this moment.


----------



## Jaded81

I think you should go with what you think you would wear and what blends in well with your wardrobe!



bgmommy said:


> Okay IM friends...I need a little quick advise.  The only runway piece I have gotten so far is the red number long sleeves shirt (the Pia).  I would like to get one pair of the jeans.  I am debating the Reo (the more patterned pair brown/black backround with the embroidery - I think look 9...not the aztec print as I have not found those).  OR the red white tie-dye Itzel.  My hesitation with the Reo is the price - $675 and would I get tired of them for that price versus the $420 which I still think is pricey.
> Has anyone seen either in person or tried them on???  THANKS and can't wait to hear your thoughts!!!


----------



## flower71

Jaded81 said:


> My Irox shorts


I want your legs! I think we'll all be wanting those tie and dye shorts/jeans, you girls are awesome in it


----------



## Jaded81

Awhhh thanks! Hahah need to go to the gym though am so unfit! I love my shorts but all these pictures of the IPAs are killing me! But I thought that the IPAs might be too much tie Dye for me as I am pretty low key 



flower71 said:


> I want your legs! I think we'll all be wanting those tie and dye shorts/jeans, you girls are awesome in it


----------



## Jaded81

Congrats! I know how you feel! I generally like stuff from the old collections more.... I think it grows on me! 



angy said:


> Gniiiiii just received my leopard pants from the old collection .They are a bit large, I'm a bit surprise actually as I took a size 1. Ok I wanted them baggy, but the it runs really large on the hips.
> 
> Anyway I love them, I think I just have to get use to the shape as I generally wear Skinny jeans :-p
> But I should stop to fall in love with item from old collection - so typically me- cos' it a real challenge to find them!
> View attachment 1681521
> 
> View attachment 1681522


----------



## flower71

mercer said:


> weibaobai, flower, purselover, jelly and deango-  wooooooo!!!!  Looking good ladies!  Such cute outfits! You've inspired me!
> 
> Here I am with a crazy IM dress that I had made into a skirt (the dress looked like garbage bags on me, but I loved the fabric), lexy, rivera scarf and dixies.
> 
> My dog is unimpressed!


lovely to see you in a mod pic, yeah! I think I have that fabric in a skirt ...will have to check! love your dog in that picture too. Don't we look funny taking pics of ourselves? I have never done it in front of DH, thank goodnes!


----------



## Jaded81

Very comfy chic!! 



nycbagfiend said:


> another spin in the wilas!  they are breaking in very quickly--i think they'er even slightly loose now...nothing a pair of dr scholls inserts can't solve tho'!
> 
> also, my wila v betty issue was pretty easily resolved--the size 40 felt a bit pinchy so back they went to NAP (in case anyone is looking for black, size 40 i just sent them back today so should show up sometime next week)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps--sorry for the fuzzy fitting room pics--been looking for a semi-conservative pair of black pants for kindergarten tours!  ended up buying the theory pair hanging in the background!


----------



## Jaded81

I honestly want to kill her every time I see her listing!! I have reported her to ebay but NOTHING! Argh!




chicjean said:


> Anyone looking for a good laugh, our favorite seller from RIMINI posted this little gem...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/22100104521...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1219
> 
> Seriously?!?!


----------



## Jaded81

Congrats!! Has your Reas arrived yet? And have you ordered the Rios yet?



Nevertodesire said:


> Thanks (and flower too!) I will have to start taking some pics of my IM, I just had a baby four weeks ago so I'm only now beginning to fit back into my pants again - of course this hasn't stopped me from buying some this season already lol.
> 
> I have the Reas coming via mail too, but I think I will send them back and get the Rios...as an "event" shoe, I think the higher heel will be more flattering...not that I'll be pushing the pram in them anyway


----------



## Jaded81

Great look!



angelastoel said:


> I love this! It's one of the chiquest sporty/casual look ever!!!
> I was wearing my Renells yesterday. they are tight on the legs, but I love how they make my legs look so thin, they just squeeze them in shape, hehe. I think these pants can easily be transformed in summery looks, especially the white ones!


----------



## Jaded81

OMG congrats!! I think it is a more wearable version of the wonda! Can't wait to see your mod pics!



nycbagfiend said:


> cheaper version of the weez available on us nap this AM..called 'wonda'
> 
> i ordered it....at the very least, wanted to try it on for size in case i risk it and play the sale game later on!


----------



## Jaded81

Totally love this!




soholaleni said:


> Its the Waris jacket for sale at Selfridges!
> 
> http://www.selfridges.com/en/Womens...lished-jacket_238-3000728-WARISVE004412E013I/


----------



## Jaded81

Love the styling! And those pumps really pop! 



weibaobai said:


> per my blog....my cobalt blue pumps


----------



## Jaded81

I think you should start a blog!!!! You are always so well put together!! And you are driving me nuts with your mod pics of the ipas and iztels!!!!



tonkamama said:


> Thanks for letting me share...
> 
> Today's outfit ~ my *Itzel & Dickers in taupe*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A "dressing room" picture of my *IPA with Dickers in anthracite + scarf*...


----------



## Jaded81

This one is my favorite outfit! Makes me want to snuggle up to you!! 




flower71 said:


> this is a mod pic today, I tried my dress with flats and it was so chilly that I took my cardi coat out


----------



## flower71

jellylicious said:


> *Awww...thanks!*
> Flower71:Can't wait to see the rest of your haul! You have so many amazing pieces already...what else did you get?
> I love it too-so many mod pixs to fawn over! Keep it up ladies!!!


Hey, I don't even know how many things I got from this season, haha! No, honestly, I have to wait for the sales to get a few other IM things, if I can get my hands on a tie dye T or shirt. I will go to my store today to take another look around. I do think I'll be getting more of the IM etoile line, I even bought 2 adam skinny jeans in khali and white because I think they fit me so well .



tb-purselover said:


> .
> I will try to post more often.
> Aw *flower71*, why are you stuck at home? I hope you are ok!
> 
> Vacay was fun, we had a great time! We went up to the mountains: Tahoe in CA. It was amaaazing snow conditions. It was right after a huge storm (we almost didn't make it up before they closed the pass). Huge blizzard and the next day our car was completely buried and had to be dug out. But because of that blizzard the skiing was the best ever.
> 
> Yes, love the Ulysee for the ability to style it. It is amazing and easily adds an element of cool chic to any outfit. Love that about it.


No worries, dearest, I am soo tired that I think I overdid it these last few months...I wanted to travel and do something with my kids but I am relieved we didn't go anywhere...I am in a huge mess but after sleeping for 8 to 9 hours pernight for a few days, I think I am getting better. 
Keep the pics coming, they make me happy!


----------



## Jaded81

Simply gorgeous!!!! 

On a separate note, how are the k. Jacque sandals? TTS? Comfy? 



jellylicious said:


> It's finally warm out!!!  Outfit today-got my magenta bal out with the ipa and newly arrived, k. jacque sandals!


----------



## flower71

Jaded81 said:


> This one is my favorite outfit! Makes me want to snuggle up to you!!


hey cutie, thanks! me need some snuggling


----------



## Jaded81

You look really cute!!



deango said:


> Wearing the "Howell" shorts during Spring Break


----------



## flower71

Jaded81 said:


> Simply gorgeous!!!!
> 
> On a separate note, *how are the k. Jacque sandals*? TTS? Comfy?


Ok, I can reply: they are very comfy  and I love that they have sooo many different styles out there, so much fun!


----------



## Jaded81

Ingenius! Esp love how you paired your lexy with the rivera!



mercer said:


> weibaobai, flower, purselover, jelly and deango-  wooooooo!!!!  Looking good ladies!  Such cute outfits! You've inspired me!
> 
> Here I am with a crazy IM dress that I had made into a skirt (the dress looked like garbage bags on me, but I loved the fabric), lexy, rivera scarf and dixies.
> 
> My dog is unimpressed!


----------



## Jaded81

Just realized that I posted nearly the exact same thing as you! Great minds think alike 



tb-purselover said:


> Looking great *mercer*! I love how you made the dress into a skirt. It goes great with the lexy and rivera scarf! Very smart.


----------



## Isabelfan

deango said:
			
		

> Wearing the "Howell" shorts during Spring Break



Cute!


----------



## flower71

amacasa said:


> TB pls help me out.... Although I
> Love the khaki ulyse and has been searching for it .... I just realized that I have 2 olive green jackets that I wear all the time
> So I was hoping you could describe how the ardoise color looked if you have seen it at all???
> Thanks so much!!!
> QUOTE=tb-purselover;21619590]My turn to share . I'm sorry they are not the best pictures but here is my Ulysee with the Itzel snake print pants. I'm  wearing it with the etoile IM Ritchie sweater.


[/QUOTE]
um, thanks to you tb and ama, I just brought home a Ulysse khaki jacket and a silk georgette snake print blouse ...It really is a cool look, thanks!!


----------



## Jaded81

flower71 said:


> hey cutie, thanks! me need some snuggling


----------



## Jaded81

Ohhh that is good to know!



flower71 said:


> Ok, I can reply: they are very comfy  and I love that they have sooo many different styles out there, so much fun!


----------



## Jaded81

Oh wow, can't wait to see them on you! 


um, thanks to you tb and ama, I just brought home a Ulysse khaki jacket and a silk georgette snake print blouse ...It really is a cool look, thanks!![/QUOTE]


----------



## flower71

THIS IS MY OUTFIT FOR THE DAY. I added a bit of colour with my scarf,tonka


----------



## flower71

my Ulysse safari style It's still chilly here hence the stockings, sorry


----------



## flower71

and a quick shot of my Mara silk blouse...without shoes...this is no good





What do you think, girls? This blouse wasn't meant to come home with me, does it work?


----------



## jellylicious

tb-purselover said:


> *Jelly*, I love how you styled the IPAs with everything: the sandals, shirt, bbag! Very nice and so easy chic.


*TY TB!* It was really hot out yesterday-record breaking temps which is really abnormal for early spring! So wanted to keep it cool and easy. 



Jaded81 said:


> My Irox shorts





Jaded81 said:


> Simply gorgeous!!!!
> On a separate note, how are the k. Jacque sandals? TTS? Comfy?


*Jaded81-Thanks and you too!* and I love those shorts on you. You have great legs! On the k. jacques-if you are 1/2 size like me, size up. 



flower71 said:


> my Ulysse safari style It's still chilly here hence the stockings, sorry





flower71 said:


> and a quick shot of my Mara silk blouse...without shoes...this is no good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think, girls? This blouse wasn't meant to come home with me, does it work?



*Oh wow Flower*-the ulysses looks great on you! I want it! But have to be good! boo...! The scarf per tonka's suggestion works-really pulls the outfit much more now. And the mara silk blouse-such an easy piece to wear-i think you will get good use out of it with your adams!


----------



## Jayne1

tb-purselover said:


> Hi *Ama*, yep, I have seen Ardoise IRL. It translates to "slate," I think.
> 
> To me, from afar, it looks black. But up close I would say that it is a very, very dark slate gray, "almost black." If you have seen the anthra dickers, it is very close to that.
> 
> Hope that makes sense?


That's an excellent way to describe the colour!


----------



## flower71

jellylicious said:


> *Oh wow Flower*-the ulysses looks great on you! I want it! But have to be good! boo...! The scarf per tonka's suggestion works-really pulls the outfit much more now. And the mara silk blouse-such an easy piece to wear-*i think you will get good use out of it with your adams*!


thanks, I was just thinking the same! I am out in the garden, pulling out bad weeds out with my Ulysse jacket on. Hopefully, noone can see me...


----------



## bgmommy

jellylicious said:


> It's finally warm out!!!  Outfit today-got my magenta bal out with the ipa and newly arrived, k. jacque sandals!



You look fantastic!!  Where did you find the black and white Ipa?  If you don't mind me asking!


----------



## jellylicious

bgmommy said:
			
		

> You look fantastic!!  Where did you find the black and white Ipa?  If you don't mind me asking!



TY! It's actually the marine color. I used instagram and it made it look black.


----------



## flower71

sorry about all these pics, I am trying my outfits out...thanks for letting me share


----------



## tb-purselover

Jaded81 said:


> Thanks dear! I love your latest mod pic! It is lovely to see that jacket on a real life person. I love it, but am not sure it is will suit me or if it will drown my petite (i.e. shorty) frame! Also, am still trying to resist the Reas... sigh... maybe if it goes on sale....


Thanks so much! I do love the Ulysee. It can be overwhelming though. I think it is best on taller women, like over 5'6". I'm small too, but I couldn't resist  its call. When I ordered it on the phone my SA asked if I was tall . I wish! With me, I find it can overtake me. But I love it so just wear heels when I wear it.

You have such a cute bod I bet you could pull anything off! I want your legs!! The Reas would look great with your legs. I have to hold off on the Reas too. At least until next month .


----------



## nycbagfiend

flower71 said:


> and a quick shot of my Mara silk blouse...without shoes...this is no good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think, girls? This blouse wasn't meant to come home with me, does it work?





flower71 said:


> my Ulysse safari style It's still chilly here hence the stockings, sorry





flower71 said:


> THIS IS MY OUTFIT FOR THE DAY. I added a bit of colour with my scarf,tonka



love all these looks, flower!  i think the mara blouse is a keeper--the shape is great--i like it boho style, hanging out and flowy...or tucked in to pants/skirts for a more conservative/business look.  plus, i love the snake print! 

ok, after seeing the ulyse on 2 of you now i'm convinced i need to find one!  i thought it might be overwhelming on me but you guys are tiny and it looks fabulous on--great layer piece....off to search for one!


----------



## nycbagfiend

flower71 said:


> sorry about all these pics, I am trying my outfits out...thanks for letting me share



just noticed this one...ooh, mara + ulyse= me likey!


----------



## tb-purselover

flower71 said:


> No worries, dearest, I am soo tired that I think I overdid it these last few months...I wanted to travel and do something with my kids but I am relieved we didn't go anywhere...I am in a huge mess but after sleeping for 8 to 9 hours pernight for a few days, I think I am getting better.
> Keep the pics coming, they make me happy!



I know what you mean! I'm glad you managed to sleep it off and are feeling better. Sleep is the best!

*Yes!* I'm so glad you got the Ulysee Jacket! It looks great on you and I am loving all your outfits with it. Isn't it wonderful!? And you are tall so it is really perfect for you . Just so perfect and keep the outfits coming . These two are my favorite outfits so far!



flower71 said:


>


Love how the sweater and long sleeve shirt are showing here!



flower71 said:


>


This one is great too! I love the snake print and the black tee peeping out .

I love the Mara snake print blouse too. It is a keeper. I seem to love anything with this snake print on it. I am eye-ing one of the snake print blouses too. If only I had a money tree! It is perfect with the Ulysee.


----------



## nycbagfiend

amacasa said:


> TB pls help me out.... Although I
> Love the khaki ulyse and has been searching for it .... I just realized that I have 2 olive green jackets that I wear all the time
> So I was hoping you could describe how the ardoise color looked if you have seen it at all???
> Thanks so much!!!
> QUOTE=tb-purselover;21619590]My turn to share . I'm sorry they are not the best pictures but here is my Ulysee with the Itzel snake print pants. I'm  wearing it with the etoile IM Ritchie sweater.


[/QUOTE]

 love, love, love....you ladies are rockin' the ulyse!  yep, seals it...i want--no, need--one!


----------



## tb-purselover

Jayne1 said:


> That's an excellent way to describe the colour!


Yay, I'm glad I got it right. I was thinking of you and hoped you would respond. Since you got the trench in the same color recently.


----------



## tb-purselover

Jaded81 said:


> Just realized that I posted nearly the exact same thing as you! Great minds think alike


----------



## nycbagfiend

Jaded81 said:


> My Irox shorts



cute!  i wish i could wear those but i think they'd be indecent on me--i'm a shade over 5'8" and find IM cutoffs give me butt exposure!


----------



## nycbagfiend

deango said:


> Wearing the "Howell" shorts during Spring Break




very cute!


----------



## tb-purselover

I love this look on you. It is edgy and soft. The pink scarf makes it pop. The pink also adds a bit of softness to the edgy look. I love that! Such a fab idea and I want to copy it.

This outfit makes you look so long and lean. 



flower71 said:


> THIS IS MY OUTFIT FOR THE DAY. I added a bit of colour with my scarf,tonka


----------



## nycbagfiend

mercer said:


> weibaobai, flower, purselover, jelly and deango-  wooooooo!!!!  Looking good ladies!  Such cute outfits! You've inspired me!
> 
> Here I am with a crazy IM dress that I had made into a skirt (the dress looked like garbage bags on me, but I loved the fabric), lexy, rivera scarf and dixies.
> 
> My dog is unimpressed!



so lovely, mercer (regardless of what your dog think!  )

i wish IM would re-release the dixies....while i love my dickers and find them very comfortable, the dixies are even more perfect when chasing my toddler around!


----------



## tonkamama

*Jaded81 ~ * I like the blog idea, but it takes a lot to "manage" a good one with lots of inspiration and useful information, I am just too lazy and boring (plus my camera is so outdated..LOL) hehe.

I really appreciate I can explore my passion for IM here on the thread tho.

*The Irox shorts are super cute on you, I wish I have your legs!!*  My legs are little too strong to carry out cute shorts...   



Jaded81 said:


> My Irox shorts





Jaded81 said:


> I think you should start a blog!!!! You are always so well put together!! And you are driving me nuts with your mod pics of the ipas and iztels!!!!


----------



## tonkamama

*flower71 ~* I was about to sit back, relax and enjoy all of you ladies mod pictures ...  and then this morning I saw your reveals...   I was like...    I want everything you have on in my closet now!!!  Love the ways you styled IM!!  

Your pinkish scarf goes so well with your grey Eva sweater!!  A beautiful scarf serves as a perfect framing to a piece of beautiful art work...     

*The Ulysse looks just super chic on you and tb!!  I must use my inner power to control my urge to get one....      *



flower71 said:


> THIS IS MY OUTFIT FOR THE DAY. I added a bit of colour with my scarf,tonka





flower71 said:


> my Ulysse safari style It's still chilly here hence the stockings, sorry





flower71 said:


> and a quick shot of my Mara silk blouse...without shoes...this is no good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think, girls? This blouse wasn't meant to come home with me, does it work?


----------



## zzhoneybee

nycbagfiend said:


> love all these looks, flower!  i think the mara blouse is a keeper--the shape is great--i like it boho style, hanging out and flowy...or tucked in to pants/skirts for a more conservative/business look.  plus, i love the snake print!
> 
> ok, after seeing the ulyse on 2 of you now i'm convinced i need to find one!  i thought it might be overwhelming on me but you guys are tiny and it looks fabulous on--great layer piece....off to search for one!




Mara is keeper!! FAB!!!


----------



## flower71

tb-purselover said:


> I love this look on you. It is edgy and soft. The pink scarf makes it pop. The pink also adds a bit of softness to the edgy look. I love that! Such a fab idea and I want to copy it.
> 
> This outfit makes you look so long and lean.


 thanks so much, for enabling me ! I know, this thread is so inspiring, we have to keep on with these mod pics



tonkamama said:


> *flower71 ~* I was about to sit back, relax and enjoy all of you ladies mod pictures ...  and then this morning I saw your reveals...   I was like...    I want everything you have on in my closet now!!!  Love the ways you styled IM!!
> 
> Your pinkish scarf goes so well with your grey Eva sweater!!  A beautiful scarf serves as a perfect framing to a piece of beautiful art work...
> 
> *The Ulysse looks just super chic on you and tb!!  I must use my inner power to control my urge to get one....      *


Hey, I want what's in your closet too...let's share, ok? I think , we are more or less the same size (ok, my butt is a bit bigger ha)



nycbagfiend said:


> love all these looks, flower!  i think the mara blouse is a keeper--the shape is great--i like it boho style, hanging out and flowy...or tucked in to pants/skirts for a more conservative/business look.  plus, i love the snake print!
> 
> ok, after seeing the ulyse on 2 of you now i'm convinced *i need to find one*!  i thought it might be overwhelming on me but you guys are tiny and it looks fabulous on--great layer piece....off to search for one!


yahoo! hope you find one! I can imagine you rockin that jacket. It is TTS (i am a size 38 french sizing on top)...
About the mara blouse, my DH also told me it was a keeper...so I am wearing it right now as I am writing


----------



## am2022

Wow to all your laid back non chalant looks lady!!!  I so want a ULYSE too!!!



flower71 said:


> and a quick shot of my Mara silk blouse...without shoes...this is no good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think, girls? This blouse wasn't meant to come home with me, does it work?


----------



## mercer

You look amazing in everything!  I have a special love for the Mara- so chic and lovely! You wear it perfectly!



flower71 said:


> and a quick shot of my Mara silk blouse...without shoes...this is no good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think, girls? This blouse wasn't meant to come home with me, does it work?


----------



## mercer

tonkamama said:


> *mercer ~* you can be a fashion designer!!  Love the color of you skirt and perfect with the Lexy!   We are dixie twin!!




So sweet of you!  I'm glad we are twins!


----------



## flower71

mercer said:


> You look amazing in everything!  I have a special love for the Mara- so chic and lovely! You wear it perfectly!


Thank you dearest! I didn't have it on my wishlist and tadaa. I am glad it suits me, now I can show off a bit...


amacasa said:


> Wow to all your laid back non chalant looks lady!!!  I so want a ULYSE too!!!


you have got to find an Ulysse, for sure!! waiting for the mod pics.


----------



## mercer

nycbagfiend said:


> so lovely, mercer (regardless of what your dog think!  )
> 
> i wish IM would re-release the dixies....while i love my dickers and find them very comfortable, the dixies are even more perfect when chasing my toddler around!



Thank you so much!  I so agree about the dixies!  The dickers are just to high for me- the dixies are just perfect!



flower71 said:


> lovely to see you in a mod pic, yeah! I think I have that fabric in a skirt ...will have to check! love your dog in that picture too. Don't we look funny taking pics of ourselves? I have never done it in front of DH, thank goodnes!



You are so sweet!

It's such pretty fabric- like the end paper from old books.  I'm a librarian, so I love the look!  It feels funny to take a picture of oneself, but I so appreciate everyone posting pics (I get so many great ideas!), that I thought I'd throw one out there!


----------



## mercer

Jaded81 said:


> Awhhh thanks! Hahah need to go to the gym though am so unfit! I love my shorts but all these pictures of the IPAs are killing me! But I thought that the IPAs might be too much tie Dye for me as I am pretty low key



Seconded!  Those legs are craaaaazy!! If I were you I wouldn't take those shorts off!


----------



## mercer

amacasa said:


> very cute mercer!!! we have the same pattern of dress but mine is in a skirt....
> 
> But need more close up pics... thanks for sharing...



Thank you so much! oooh! I would love to see a picture of your skirt!  Isn't the fabric beautiful?


----------



## am2022

wow jaded.. forget about the shorts... its the legs that rock!!!  


Jaded81 said:


> My Irox shorts


----------



## nycbagfiend

flower71 said:


> Thank you dearest! I didn't have it on my wishlist and tadaa. I am glad it suits me, now I can show off a bit...
> 
> you have got to find an Ulysse, for sure!! waiting for the mod pics.



you guys are such enablers....i love it! 

a ulyse jacket is on it's way to me!!  took a bit of searching and phoning but finally found a size 38--i think that should be the right size?  my jackets/blazers are a size 1 so hope it fits well!


----------



## flower71

nycbagfiend said:


> you guys are such enablers....i love it!
> 
> a ulyse jacket is on it's way to me!!  took a bit of searching and phoning but finally found a size 38--i think that should be the right size?  my jackets/blazers are a size 1 so hope it fits well!


So happy for you! It has to fit, crossing my fingers...!


----------



## birkingal

flower71 said:


> THIS IS MY OUTFIT FOR THE DAY. I added a bit of colour with my scarf,tonka




*Flower*!! I haven't been on TPF for a couple of months so I've missed all these amazing action shots. You look amazing! In fact, I love how you managed to look chic and comfortable at the same time.


----------



## birkingal

flower71 said:


> Ok, I can reply: they are very comfy  and I love that they have sooo many different styles out there, so much fun!




I love K Jacques sandals too. They're all I wear over the summer (that is IF we ever get sunshine here)


----------



## Chanel 0407

Tonka, why don't you have a blog?  Every outfit you post is lovely, but would love to see more of your wardrobe.



tonkamama said:


> Thanks for letting me share...
> 
> Today's outfit ~ my *Itzel & Dickers in taupe*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A "dressing room" picture of my *IPA with Dickers in anthracite + scarf*...


----------



## weibaobai

Hi Jaded81~ Thanks!


Jaded81 said:


> Love the styling! And those pumps really pop!


----------



## Chanel 0407

Perfection.  Like those sandals.



jellylicious said:


> It's finally warm out!!!  Outfit today-got my magenta bal out with the ipa and newly arrived, k. jacque sandals!


----------



## Chanel 0407

OMG, love those shoes.  Still trying to locate them for myself after cramming my foot into 36 was unsucessful.




weibaobai said:


> per my blog....my cobalt blue pumps


----------



## weibaobai

oh no!  I do think that these pumps run at least a half size big...hopefully you'll be able to find them! 



Chanel 0407 said:


> OMG, love those shoes. Still trying to locate them for myself after cramming my foot into 36 was unsucessful.


----------



## Jayne1

flower71 said:


> THIS IS MY OUTFIT FOR THE DAY. I added a bit of colour with my scarf,tonka


I love everything you are wearing!  I also love your floors and white walls and leaning black frame...


----------



## tb-purselover

nycbagfiend said:


> you guys are such enablers....i love it!
> 
> a ulyse jacket is on it's way to me!!  took a bit of searching and phoning but finally found a size 38--i think that should be the right size?  my jackets/blazers are a size 1 so hope it fits well!



Yes! You will rock it. You are tall too so it will look great! Yes, size 38 should be good.


----------



## tb-purselover

flower71 said:


> thanks so much, for enabling me !


 I am guilty. But we are even because you enabled me to get myself a pair of Ziane trash jeans. I couldn't wait for sale. My bad, so bad. Will post when they get here. Now I need to cut up my credit cards. LOL! After one last planned purchase, of course.


----------



## juneping

wow...so many mod pix......
every lady looks great!!  
keep them coming...


----------



## berries

hi ladies,  I know a bunch of you have the July jacket and I was wondering about sizing.  I was able to nab one randomly today on the Outnet.  Yay!  but the only one available was a size 0.  I am a 0 in her other jackets but I am worried this fits really small.  I am usually a size 0/2.  Do you think the July in size 0 will work?  tia.


----------



## juneping

berries said:


> hi ladies,  I know a bunch of you have the July jacket and I was wondering about sizing.  I was able to nab one randomly today on the Outnet.  Yay!  but the only one available was a size 0.  I am a 0 in her other jackets but I am worried this fits really small.  I am usually a size 0/2.  Do you think the July in size 0 will work?  tia.



i am a US2 on top...and 1 is a little snug for me. and i felt it stretched a little..the arms are much more comfy now than last couple of times i wore.
btw, there's a red simpler version on ebay now size 0...i felt that one is more wearable. but july is one of a kind...i felt i can't wear it to work and that's such a shame.


----------



## am2022

Yay!!! Another ulysse coming!!! I've tried now for a
Week ... But will slow down for a bit as DH birthday is coming... 
My wish list: ulysse, nude reas, chocolate dickers, Celine
Phantom in royal
Blue,  pinton or walker sunnies .... Oh my !!!
DH wishlist: Berlin trip ... 
So I've been busy checking fares/ hotel ... I'm
Pathetic as when I checked the fares ... My heart sank as my funds will be depleted,....  I have to
Remind myself ... Keep
Calm ... Keep calm... It will be alright !!! Lol!!!


QUOTE=nycbagfiend;21630976]you guys are such enablers....i love it! 

a ulyse jacket is on it's way to me!!  took a bit of searching and phoning but finally found a size 38--i think that should be the right size?  my jackets/blazers are a size 1 so hope it fits well![/QUOTE]


----------



## berries

juneping said:


> i am a US2 on top...and 1 is a little snug for me. and i felt it stretched a little..the arms are much more comfy now than last couple of times i wore.
> btw, there's a red simpler version on ebay now size 0...i felt that one is more wearable. but july is one of a kind...i felt i can't wear it to work and that's such a shame.



thanks for the input..  i am a 0 in the lexy and hanoi so hopefully it will work.  luckily I wear scrubs at work so it will only be worn for fun!


----------



## juneping

berries said:


> thanks for the input..  i am a 0 in the lexy and hanoi so hopefully it will work.  luckily I wear scrubs at work so it will only be worn for fun!



i am a 1 in lexy and tried the 0 lexy...tho i could put it on but it's sooo small. so i am sure 0 is fine for you. congrats!!


----------



## jellylicious

berries said:


> hi ladies,  I know a bunch of you have the July jacket and I was wondering about sizing.  I was able to nab one randomly today on the Outnet.  Yay!  but the only one available was a size 0.  I am a 0 in her other jackets but I am worried this fits really small.  I am usually a size 0/2.  Do you think the July in size 0 will work?  tia.



*Congrats Berries! * I find getting in the jacket a bit tight but once i'm in, i'm good. I've only worn it with a tank or light tee. I'm small on top (32A) though. Let us know how you make out and mod pix please!


----------



## flower71

tb-purselover said:


> I am guilty. But we are even because you enabled me to get myself a pair of Ziane trash jeans. I couldn't wait for sale. My bad, so bad. Will post when they get here. Now I need to cut up my credit cards. LOL! *After one last planned purchase, of course*.


oooh, you bad! Now what can that be?? A jacket perhaps? Tha Ziane jeans, hope they fit. Beware, the fit is loose.
I need to stop, that's for sure...I should be saving for work to be done on the house!


----------



## flower71

birkingal said:


> *Flower*!! I haven't been on TPF for a couple of months so I've missed all these amazing action shots. You look amazing! In fact, I love how you managed to look chic and comfortable at the same time.



I follow you on your blog. I love your pictures and the atmosphere...Brings me back to when I was a little girl in Shropshire...
Please post your amazing outfits, so inspiring and easy.


----------



## flower71

Jayne1 said:


> I love everything you are wearing!  I also love your floors and white walls and leaning black frame...


haha, thanks Jayne! I just realized it's about time I put that frame on the wall, no?
I spend too much time on the computer to get anything done


----------



## flower71

mercer said:


> I thought I'd throw one out there[/B]!


You have to continue, please. I am so useless with taking pics in a mirror, I am always envying those that pose like in a magazine, so talented. But I want to share and don't mind being ridiculous in front of my mirror, in stockings...
I am so ashamed because I love reading but spending all my time on the computer...I have at least 10 books that are everywhere in my house that I want to read (from the coffee table to my bedside table) and I feel so guilty I don't find time to read. Then when the urge comes, I read my book in one go, like the good ole days...except, have to get up for kids and work! Oh, it's good to be young and carefree, lol! But then i couldn't afford IM or other designers stuff, so it's OK, Iguess?


----------



## flower71

amacasa said:


> Yay!!! Another ulysse coming!!! I've tried now for a
> Week ... But will slow down for a bit as DH birthday is coming...
> My wish list: ulysse, nude reas, chocolate dickers, Celine
> Phantom in royal
> Blue,  pinton or walker sunnies .... Oh my !!!
> DH wishlist: Berlin trip ...
> So I've been busy checking fares/ hotel ... I'm
> Pathetic as when I checked the fares ... My heart sank as my funds will be depleted,....  I have to
> Remind myself ... Keep
> Calm ... Keep calm... It will be alright !!! Lol!!!


Of course it'll be alright (I need that sign in my house!)...I also felt like you when I realized we needed to have funds for the house (we need to build ramps on the outside terrace, sooo dangerous with the kiddos around) and that it's way more important than these trivial things (that I am addicted to, I confess). So don't worry, Berlin comes first ands all the rest will still be waiting for you when you get back, I am sure!
Hugs to you friend and show us pics of your trip OK?


----------



## birkingal

mercer said:


> weibaobai, flower, purselover, jelly and deango-  wooooooo!!!!  Looking good ladies!  Such cute outfits! You've inspired me!
> 
> Here I am with a crazy IM dress that I had made into a skirt (the dress looked like garbage bags on me, but I loved the fabric), lexy, rivera scarf and dixies.
> 
> My dog is unimpressed!



Mercer, I like how you revive the dress into something more wearable for yourself. What a neat idea! I find Lexy to be incredibly versatile. Love the entire outfit.


----------



## birkingal

tonkamama said:


> Thanks for letting me share...
> 
> Today's outfit ~ my *Itzel & Dickers in taupe*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A "dressing room" picture of my *IPA with Dickers in anthracite + scarf*...



Oh wow!! *Tonka*!     Rocker chic at its best!


----------



## birkingal

angelastoel said:


> I love this! It's one of the chiquest sporty/casual look ever!!!
> I was wearing my Renells yesterday. they are tight on the legs, but I love how they make my legs look so thin, they just squeeze them in shape, hehe. I think these pants can easily be transformed in summery looks, especially the white ones!



*Angelastoel*, I've only just had the chance to check out your blog. Oh my goodness, what incredible feast for the eyes!


----------



## birkingal

flower71 said:


> I follow you on your blog. I love your pictures and the atmosphere...Brings me back to when I was a little girl in Shropshire...
> Please post your amazing outfits, so inspiring and easy.




So sweet of you to say so, Flower!   Thank you so much for the encouragement. I don't have a large wardrobe so I hate to bore the readers with the same pieces all the time   Life is kind of back to normalcy so I'll post some photos soon.


----------



## Syma

Hi ladies,

I have been lurking on this subforum for a while I have the IM Dickers and sneakers but haven't really branched out into the clothing yet as the sizing seems to be all over the place. I bought a Ulyse jacket recently but returned it as it was a bit unpractical for the weather here. I have just taken the plunge on the leoni zip up coat which is pictured below. There was no one in the UK who had ordered the jacket and I only managed to find the leni in one store but didn't like the picture sent to me with the fringing on the bottom. Has any one seen either of these styles IRL?? Are they really oversized? I can't normally do wool blend knits only cotton or good cashmere/silk which is why I took the plunge on the knitted jacket as most of IM's knitted stuff is wool blend. If anyone has seen the Leoni IRL I'd appreciate your feedback.

Also I recently purchased a navy riviera scarf from London and I have noticed the scarf has a strange smell that I can't seem to get rid of. Did anyone else notice this with their scarf.


----------



## juneping

Syma said:


> Also I recently purchased a navy riviera scarf from London and I have noticed the scarf has a strange smell that I can't seem to get rid of. Did anyone else notice this with their scarf.



welcome!!

i noticed the smell as well...it's not bad but it's kind of strong...like been in storage for a very very long time or something. it doesn't bother me....my nose is not that sensitive...


----------



## juneping

natasha goldenberg is a huge IM fan...and she wears it really well. i like her style more and more...i thought at the beginning she wore the stuff were very similar to mira duma and now (they grew very differently) she's grew to be more herself and i really like her style...and mira's as well.

she convinced me the tie dye jeans....>.<


----------



## angelastoel

birkingal said:


> *Angelastoel*, I've only just had the chance to check out your blog. Oh my goodness, what incredible feast for the eyes!



ahh thank you dear, I have been working hard on improving my pictures lately! Here pics from today with IM Jordan jacket, IM top and IM Dana boots
thought seeing the back would be nice too:


----------



## flower71

Syma said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I have been lurking on this subforum for a while I have the IM Dickers and sneakers but haven't really branched out into the clothing yet as the sizing seems to be all over the place. I bought a Ulyse jacket recently but returned it as it was a bit unpractical for the weather here. I have just taken the plunge on the leoni zip up coat which is pictured below. There was no one in the UK who had ordered the jacket and I only managed to find the leni in one store but didn't like the picture sent to me with the fringing on the bottom. Has any one seen either of these styles IRL?? Are they really oversized? I can't normally do wool blend knits only cotton or good cashmere/silk which is why I took the plunge on the knitted jacket as most of IM's knitted stuff is wool blend. If anyone has seen the Leoni IRL I'd appreciate your feedback.
> 
> Also I recently purchased a navy riviera scarf from London and I have noticed the scarf has a strange smell that I can't seem to get rid of. Did anyone else notice this with their scarf.


Sorry I can't help u out on this question about the jackets, I have never seen them IRL. Pity the Ulysse didn't work out for you. BTW Welcome to this thread!


----------



## am2022

mercer: how fun... librarian.. i do love books as well and i could stay hours in the library.. when i was uummmm much younger..

FLOWER dear:  That's why your house is too pretty.. you really spend time fixing it..
I too love books.. just finished Girl with the dragon tattoo and onto the second book series right now, while husband is doing book # 3.    I might try Hunger games series next.   I too have been finding time to read more.. but TPF is taking over   I remember though with the twilight series of 4 books - that i finished in 6 days... 



flower71 said:


> You have to continue, please. I am so useless with taking pics in a mirror, I am always envying those that pose like in a magazine, so talented. But I want to share and don't mind being ridiculous in front of my mirror, in stockings...
> I am so ashamed because I love reading but spending all my time on the computer...I have at least 10 books that are everywhere in my house that I want to read (from the coffee table to my bedside table) and I feel so guilty I don't find time to read. Then when the urge comes, I read my book in one go, like the good ole days...except, have to get up for kids and work! Oh, it's good to be young and carefree, lol! But then i couldn't afford IM or other designers stuff, so it's OK, Iguess?


----------



## Jayne1

flower71 said:


> haha, thanks Jayne! I just realized it's about time I put that frame on the wall, no?
> I spend too much time on the computer to get anything done


I like pictures leaning against the wall! lol


----------



## Jayne1

Syma said:


> Also I recently purchased a navy riviera scarf from London and I have noticed the scarf has a strange smell that I can't seem to get rid of. Did anyone else notice this with their scarf.


I haven't noticed that with much of her stuff, but let it air out... hang it somewhere that is nice and airy and sniff it again in a week and see if it still has an odour.

Or did you already try that?


----------



## gadea

Dear All, 

I need you to help me to decide, I am debating myself between the IPA jean in Ciel (very light blue), or in marine.  What do you think?


----------



## flower71

gadea said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I need you to help me to decide, I am debating myself between the IPA jean in Ciel (very light blue), or in marine.  What do you think?


Hi, I love the marine...or black? The contrast is more appealing whatever the season, IMO. and after seeing all these mod pics with the black ( I think?), it has won me over


----------



## flower71

Jayne1 said:


> I like pictures leaning against the wall! lol


you are funny, well, um, me too...! But you have to see my place, my frames are all over leaning on the walls and I keep telling myself, when will I put them up??


----------



## angelastoel

flower71 said:


> you are funny, well, um, me too...! But you have to see my place, my frames are all over leaning on the walls and I keep telling myself, when will I put them up??



I love it too, it feels a bit industrial/gallery-esque


----------



## gadea

flower71 said:


> Hi, I love the marine...or black? The contrast is more appealing whatever the season, IMO. and after seeing all these mod pics with the black ( I think?), it has won me over


Thank you very much for your input, I think I will go for the marine. Have you seen the multi colour fringed ones?


----------



## flower71

gadea said:


> Thank you very much for your input, I think I will go for the marine. Have you seen the multi colour fringed ones?


Sorry, but no. Any pic?


----------



## am2022

I have seen this and i think its really very classy and ladylike.
If im not mistaken there is a dark color as well - either black or what marant calls ardoise?
Check montaignemarket.com .. that is probably where I saw it!!

Good luck and we if you do purchase it, pleeeeeaaasseee show us !!!



Syma said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I have been lurking on this subforum for a while I have the IM Dickers and sneakers but haven't really branched out into the clothing yet as the sizing seems to be all over the place. I bought a Ulyse jacket recently but returned it as it was a bit unpractical for the weather here. I have just taken the plunge on the leoni zip up coat which is pictured below. There was no one in the UK who had ordered the jacket and I only managed to find the leni in one store but didn't like the picture sent to me with the fringing on the bottom. Has any one seen either of these styles IRL?? Are they really oversized? I can't normally do wool blend knits only cotton or good cashmere/silk which is why I took the plunge on the knitted jacket as most of IM's knitted stuff is wool blend. If anyone has seen the Leoni IRL I'd appreciate your feedback.
> 
> Also I recently purchased a navy riviera scarf from London and I have noticed the scarf has a strange smell that I can't seem to get rid of. Did anyone else notice this with their scarf.


----------



## am2022

thanks for the support dear friend... I really will live vicariously through you and the rest of the IM gang for now!!!



flower71 said:


> Of course it'll be alright (I need that sign in my house!)...I also felt like you when I realized we needed to have funds for the house (we need to build ramps on the outside terrace, sooo dangerous with the kiddos around) and that it's way more important than these trivial things (that I am addicted to, I confess). So don't worry, Berlin comes first ands all the rest will still be waiting for you when you get back, I am sure!
> Hugs to you friend and show us pics of your trip OK?


----------



## zzhoneybee

gadea said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I need you to help me to decide, I am debating myself between the IPA jean in Ciel (very light blue), or in marine.  What do you think?



I like the marine, but the Ciel is so beautiful!  It looks like the sky.


----------



## Syma

juneping said:


> welcome!!
> 
> i noticed the smell as well...it's not bad but it's kind of strong...like been in storage for a very very long time or something. it doesn't bother me....my nose is not that sensitive...



Yes that is it, like it's been in storage. I'm sure it will disappear soon with wear 



angelastoel said:


> ahh thank you dear, I have been working hard on improving my pictures lately! Here pics from today with IM Jordan jacket, IM top and IM Dana boots
> thought seeing the back would be nice too:



Wow! I love the Jordan Jacket it is one of my favourites together with the Riley which I saw on a very lovely pfrmer last year. You have an amazing collection!



flower71 said:


> Sorry I can't help u out on this question about the jackets, I have never seen them IRL. Pity the Ulysse didn't work out for you. BTW Welcome to this thread!



I know I loved the Ulysee but even after sizing down I was swimming in it, which is why I was a bit worried about the Leoni. Anyways it is on it's way to me now so I hope it works out. I love the IM stuff but it is so hard to find with only two department stores here really stocking some of her stuff so you don't get to see very much IRL. Thanks for the welcome dear, I love looking at all your pics you ladies are an inspiration. 



Jayne1 said:


> I haven't noticed that with much of her stuff, but let it air out... hang it somewhere that is nice and airy and sniff it again in a week and see if it still has an odour.
> 
> Or did you already try that?



It has been a couple of weeks of airing so I've decided to wear it every day and see if that helps. I noticed that the scarf is made in India and I know from personal experience that they use quite strong smelling stuff in their dry cleaning etc maybe the same thing just permeated the scarves during manufacturing?


----------



## Jayne1

angelastoel said:


> I love it too, it feels a bit industrial/gallery-esque


I saw pictures of your place on your blog.  It's _exactly_ what I love.


----------



## tonkamama

*Thank you ladies...  you are so sweet!  I am happy to share my passion for IM here with all of you (alto I am still slowly building up my "inventory").    
*


Chanel 0407 said:


> Tonka, why don't you have a blog?  Every outfit you post is lovely, but would love to see more of your wardrobe.





birkingal said:


> Oh wow!! *Tonka*!     Rocker chic at its best!


----------



## gadea

zzhoneybee said:


> I like the marine, but the Ciel is so beautiful!  It looks like the sky.


Yes, they are like the sky tough decision


----------



## gadea

gadea said:


> Thank you very much for your input, I think I will go for the marine. Have you seen the multi colour fringed ones?


The fringed ones are the Reo


----------



## tonkamama

Syma said:


> Also I recently purchased a navy riviera scarf from London and I have noticed the scarf has a strange smell that I can't seem to get rid of. Did anyone else notice this with their scarf.


I have one and noticing the "smell"... I don't know why maybe it is made out of "soy" silk so the smell is actually coming from the soy beans?...  sorry I am not knowledge enough to quote that but that is only thing is different from other fine material such as wool / cashmere...   

Welcome to the thread... can't wait to see you mod pictures.


----------



## tonkamama

gadea said:


> Thank you very much for your input, I think I will go for the marine. *Have you seen the multi colour fringed ones*?


Marine is a good choice..  I have a pair and the color / pattern are so versatile and good with almost all colors as top and can be styled from spring til fall....  the sky blue is pretty too but more summery feel.

The reo embroidered printed jeans are very pretty and subtle and yet unique ...


----------



## Syma

amacasa said:


> I have seen this and i think its really very classy and ladylike.
> If im not mistaken there is a dark color as well - either black or what marant calls ardoise?
> Check montaignemarket.com .. that is probably where I saw it!!
> 
> Good luck and we if you do purchase it, pleeeeeaaasseee show us !!!



Yay, someone who saw the jacket. Did it look very oversized???? Yes the second version which is called the Leni comes in black which is now sold out on montaigne market. I prefer the fringing placement on the Leoni though and I think it comes up a bit longer too. Let's hope it works out well as I have bitten the bullet and ordered it off mytheresa.  I'll definately post pics when it arrives. Here is a pic of Miranda Kerr wearing the black Leni version


----------



## Syma

tonkamama said:


> I have one and noticing the "smell"... I don't know why maybe it is made out of "soy" silk so the smell is actually coming from the soy beans?...  sorry I am not knowledge enough to quote that but that is only thing is different from other fine material such as wool / cashmere...
> 
> Welcome to the thread... can't wait to see you mod pictures.



Thanks sweetie, your so kind. I will post pics once the jacket arrives for you  I'm glad I'm not the only one noticing the smell lol!


----------



## tonkamama

*I think all the ladies here not only into fashion as well into interior design..*..  

*flower71 ~* love your HW flooring and stairway.... from the mod picture view angle...  very modern minimalist.     

I also love Angel's home decor (via her blog)...  she has added many of her personal character into it.

BTW....*Angel*, I will never get tired of looking at your Jordan!!  




Jayne1 said:


> I saw pictures of your place on your blog.  It's _exactly_ what I love.





flower71 said:


> you are funny, well, um, me too...! But you have to see my place, my frames are all over leaning on the walls and I keep telling myself, when will I put them up??





angelastoel said:


> I love it too, it feels a bit industrial/gallery-esque


----------



## gadea

tonkamama said:


> Marine is a good choice..  I have a pair and the color / pattern are so versatile and good with almost all colors as top and can be styled from spring til fall....  the sky blue is pretty too but more summery feel.
> 
> The reo embroidered printed jeans are very pretty and subtle and yet unique ...


Tonka, Thank you for your input.  Your outfits are really inspiring! I will go for the itzel in marine (they do not carry the ipa).  Besides, the parvis from Sandro are similar to the Ipas in ciel.
I have to think about the reo....


----------



## demicouture

wow, all of you look amazing and your buys do too!!

i have a question please:

i am desperate for the *TIE-DYE harem like pants* that come in blue and pale pink.
saw them at the IM store in NY, stupidly did not buy them, now looking everywhere!

does anyone know where i can find them online?
i NEED them in my life....


----------



## gadea

flower71 said:


> Sorry, but no. Any pic?


I don't know how to post pics (new in the forum). But I will try to send a link 
http://www.barneys.com/Fringed-Jeans/501579981,default,pd.html


----------



## flower71

gadea said:


> I don't know how to post pics (new in the forum). But I will try to send a link
> http://www.barneys.com/Fringed-Jeans/501579981,default,pd.html


I am hopeless but will give it a try, thanks to juneping...ok the pic is huge! I saw these pants, awesome but for me too many fringes...


----------



## meishe

My cream (Hamil?) blouse from Etoile line.... latest addition


----------



## flower71

angelastoel said:


> I love it too, it feels a bit industrial/gallery-esque


thanks angelastoel! 
 I just checked your blog again and I agree with Jayne and tonka, your interior decorating is so chic, bravo!


----------



## flower71

meishe said:


> My cream (Hamil?) blouse from Etoile line.... latest addition


lovely blouse, we're twins, ha!


----------



## angelastoel

flower71 said:


> thanks angelastoel!
> I just checked your blog again and I agree with Jayne and tonka, your interior decorating is so chic, bravo!



aww thanks to you all! Love to hear that. A lot of people think a modern interior is cold, unpersonal and not creative, but for me almost every item in my house has a story and is as personal as it can get (I think someone who could raid our home would almost feel like he/she knows us, if that person looked close)


----------



## angelastoel

Syma said:


> Yes that is it, like it's been in storage. I'm sure it will disappear soon with wear
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! I love the Jordan Jacket it is one of my favourites together with the Riley which I saw on a very lovely pfrmer last year. You have an amazing collection!
> 
> 
> 
> I know I loved the Ulysee but even after sizing down I was swimming in it, which is why I was a bit worried about the Leoni. Anyways it is on it's way to me now so I hope it works out. I love the IM stuff but it is so hard to find with only two department stores here really stocking some of her stuff so you don't get to see very much IRL. Thanks for the welcome dear, I love looking at all your pics you ladies are an inspiration.
> 
> 
> 
> It has been a couple of weeks of airing so I've decided to wear it every day and see if that helps. I noticed that the scarf is made in India and I know from personal experience that they use quite strong smelling stuff in their dry cleaning etc maybe the same thing just permeated the scarves during manufacturing?



thanks! I actually also own the Reilly (it is definitely one of IM's best jackets), yes I am a spoiled brat!


----------



## tb-purselover

flower71 said:


> oooh, you bad! Now what can that be?? A jacket perhaps? Tha Ziane jeans, hope they fit. Beware, the fit is loose.
> I need to stop, that's for sure...I should be saving for work to be done on the house!


I am more worried about the Ziane jeans being too long for me then anything. I am ok with them loose. I have black skinny jeans already, I want the looser look that was on the runway.

Not a jacket for the planned purchase, noooo. I can't afford those prices! Although they are so gorgeous I wish I could. I have the boots from the F/W12 collection expected and just another pair of pants.


----------



## Nevertodesire

Wow, this moves fast! LOVING all the mod pics, all you girls look fabulous! 

My Reas arrived - sent them back as I ordered the rios, prefer the higher heel height. And I also got the Pepito printed pants - but I'm not sure...I ordered the 38, thinking it would be the same as the old size 1, but they are SO big! They are gaping around my waist, which is crazy. Also I'm not sure about the print...I'm thinking I might sell them on eBay and try to get the itzel a in the tiedye . Aargh too many decisions!


----------



## am2022

I agree too many fringes.. my 4 and 7 year old will be all over me the whole day tugging on these!!




flower71 said:


> I am hopeless but will give it a try, thanks to juneping...ok the pic is huge! I saw these pants, awesome but for me too many fringes...barneys.richfx.com.edgesuite.net/image/media/PG_501579981__3_ZM1.jpg


----------



## tonkamama

*Ok... ladies I have a confession to make...  I brought home this baby the past weekend...   *   I am very open mind and willing to try out different styles in fashion as long as they are age appropriate   ...     I will post mod pic next week.

When I shown them to my BF, he still couldn't understand why I wanted to pay $255 extra for those "fringes"...LOL , I told him "uniqueness" is priceless.  Aren't most of  the IM pieces are such good conversation starter?   ... 

*amacasa ~* I don't have little kids but my little doggies may think the "fringes" are toys for them to chew on...  so I have to be extra careful too.  



amacasa said:


> I agree too many fringes.. my 4 and 7 year old will be all over me the whole day tugging on these!!





flower71 said:


> I am hopeless but will give it a try, thanks to juneping...ok the pic is huge! I saw these pants, awesome but for me too many fringes...barneys.richfx.com.edgesuite.net/image/media/PG_501579981__3_ZM1.jpg





gadea said:


> I have to think about the reo....


----------



## tb-purselover

I bought the Reos with the fringes too last Tuesday before our trip to the mountains. I absolutely love them! I love the uniqueness and the fringe and color is actually very subtle when worn. They look like they might not be. But once you put them on it isn't "in your face" at all. I think it photographs a lot brighter then IRL.


----------



## tonkamama

tb-purselover said:


> I bought the Reos with the fringes too last Tuesday before our trip to the mountains. I absolutely love them! I love the uniqueness and the fringe and color is actually very subtle when worn. They look like they might not be. But once you put them on it isn't "in your face" at all. I think it photographs a lot brighter then IRL.


*tb ~* Can't wait to see your mod picture  as you have many unique IM pieces that can be easily styled ....  

I wanted to wear the Reo all year round ...  maybe for summer time a simple solid t shirt can make job done.


----------



## juneping

this thread has been growing by the minute....can't keep up....
would love more pic....


----------



## Nevertodesire

The reo is beautiful - the fringes on it are what makes it special. It looks like it is actually more wearable than some of the other prints this season. Pics!! But yes, the fringes probably not so good with young children. Or pets. I can imagine my cat chewing on them as he sits on my lap lol  

*Tonkamama*- would love to see how you style it - you have great taste


----------



## tb-purselover

tonkamama said:


> *tb ~* Can't wait to see your mod picture  as you have many unique IM pieces that can be easily styled ....
> 
> I wanted to wear the Reo all year round ...  maybe for summer time a simple solid t shirt can make job done.



Yes, I like it with a white tee and sandals. It looks good. I played with them the other day like this and wanted to wear them out. But then choose the IPA's instead . It was a warm day. Tomorrow is suppose to be in the 80"s! Maybe I will wear them out  for their first run. I wanted to get them hemmed a bit since they are really long on me though, so I was waiting. But maybe I will just break them out anyways and just roll them up.

I can't wait to see you wear them!!! I know you are going to style them really well. I was hoping to see you wear them this week! I know you have so many pieces that would go so well with them!


----------



## tonkamama

tb-purselover said:


> Yes, I like it with a white tee and sandals. It looks good. I played with them the other day like this and wanted to wear them out. But then choose the IPA's instead . It was a warm day. Tomorrow is suppose to be in the 80"s! Maybe I will wear them out  for their first run. I wanted to get them hemmed a bit since they are really long on me though, so I was waiting. But maybe I will just break them out anyways and just roll them up.
> 
> I can't wait to see you wear them!!! I know you are going to style them really well. I was hoping to see you wear them this week! I know you have so many pieces that would go so well with them!


Great idea about the the white shirt...I got a taupe t shirt by Vince not sure if both colors are too similar to each other, will try them out later.   

Oh speaking about IPA's...  Such a great pair so easy to style I can just put them on and grabbed any top in my closet and go...I been wearing them a lot I think I already got my $$ worth...


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> this thread has been growing by the minute....can't keep up....
> would love more pic....


*juneping ~* I been checking out your blog daily and saw you were wearing a Zara white blazer ...  hehe I got one too...  going to wear it with all my new IM pants.  Zara has amazing jackets this season now I wish I have bigger closet space.


----------



## tonkamama

*Nevertodesire ~* thank you dear I will post a mod pic next week when my camera man (AKA BF) has free time ...

Regarding the *Pepito printed pants* in your regular size, I heard for Pepito you should size it down so you may want to re-consider getting a size 36?  

*Congrats on your Rios*, please post mod picture when you get them in.  I love the Reas but 3.75" heels are not going to work with my lifestyle.  I really wanted a pair tho.       



Nevertodesire said:


> Wow, this moves fast! LOVING all the mod pics, all you girls look fabulous!
> 
> My Reas arrived - sent them back as I ordered the rios, prefer the higher heel height. And I also got the Pepito printed pants - but I'm not sure...I ordered the 38, thinking it would be the same as the old size 1, but they are SO big! They are gaping around my waist, which is crazy. Also I'm not sure about the print...I'm thinking I might sell them on eBay and try to get the itzel a in the tiedye . Aargh too many decisions!





Nevertodesire said:


> The reo is beautiful - the fringes on it are what makes it special. It looks like it is actually more wearable than some of the other prints this season. Pics!! But yes, the fringes probably not so good with young children. Or pets. I can imagine my cat chewing on them as he sits on my lap lol
> 
> *Tonkamama*- would love to see how you style it - you have great taste


----------



## tb-purselover

tonkamama said:


> Great idea about the the white shirt...I got a taupe t shirt by Vince not sure if both colors are too similar to each other, will try them out later.
> 
> Oh speaking about IPA's...  Such a great pair so easy to style I can just put them on and grabbed any top in my closet and go...I been wearing them a lot I think I already got my $$ worth...



I like the taupe t shirt too. It will work. I can't wait to see!

Yes, IPAs are wonderful. Easy to wear and stylish! I get compliments when I wear them.


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> *juneping ~* I been checking out your blog daily and saw you were wearing a Zara white blazer ...  hehe I got one too...  going to wear it with all my new IM pants.  Zara has amazing jackets this season now I wish I have bigger closet space.



thanks tonka!!
i was on the fence about the white jacket but when i saw it IRL..i just had to have it. it's very simple and elegant...you'll love it.


----------



## Jayne1

tb-purselover said:


> I bought the Reos with the fringes too last Tuesday before our trip to the mountains. I absolutely love them! I love the uniqueness and the fringe and color is actually very subtle when worn. They look like they might not be. But once you put them on it isn't "in your face" at all. I think it photographs a lot brighter then IRL.


I saw them in the store and I thought they were so cool!  Subtle, as you said, but with just enough to add interest.


----------



## am2022

Aha!!! So many reo owners!!! Would love mod pics ladies!!!
I did buy the green / fuchsia version
Without the ties like 6 months ago at moda operandi but it hasn't arrived!!!
Maybe moda didn't have it's stock delivered???
This was even before the latest fall cowgirl collection
Came out!!!


----------



## deango

Coachella


----------



## flower71

amacasa said:


> Aha!!! So many reo owners!!! Would love mod pics ladies!!!
> I did buy the green / fuchsia version
> Without the ties like 6 months ago at moda operandi but it hasn't arrived!!!
> Maybe moda didn't have it's stock delivered???
> This was even before the latest fall cowgirl collection
> Came out!!!


that's a long wait? Ohh, you have been naughty, you!


----------



## flower71

deango said:


> Coachella


love this! That's why I bought it...but the dress/top was sooo short, I will leave that to the young ones


----------



## flower71

amacasa said:


> I agree too many fringes.. my 4 and 7 year old will be all over me the whole day tugging on these!!


Oh, I see we had our babies pretty much at the same time (but I think you also have a teenager, no?)


----------



## flower71

tb-purselover said:


> I bought the Reos with the fringes too last Tuesday before our trip to the mountains. I absolutely love them! I love the uniqueness and the fringe and color is actually very subtle when worn. They look like they might not be. But once you put them on it isn't "in your face" at all. I think it photographs a lot brighter then IRL.


tb, you have to post mod pics! tonka, please do too...I would love to see these jeans worn, they have to look good on you two. Also, tb, just roll them up at your heels, ok? I think I love these pants rolled up, BF style!


----------



## kitechick

Hi Ladies, I've been following this thread for such a long time and I love all your reveals and modeling pics!!! I got my first pair of Dicker boots last October and got quite a lot of other things lately. As all of you look so slim and fit I'm pretty embarrassed posting my own modeling pics, but I'd love to get your opinion on the Pepito pants. I got the snakeprint first, actually two sizes smaller than my usual size so it looks like a skinny jeans on me  ( I also tried the Itzels, but they were too small for my "behind" )...
This week I got another paid of Pepitos, do you think they are too colorful?!?


----------



## flower71

kitechick said:


> Hi Ladies, I've been following this thread for such a long time and I love all your reveals and modeling pics!!! I got my first pair of Dicker boots last October and got quite a lot of other things lately. As all of you look so slim and fit I'm pretty embarrassed posting my own modeling pics, but I'd love to get your opinion on the Pepito pants. I got the snakeprint first, actually two sizes smaller than my usual size so it looks like a skinny jeans on me  ( I also tried the Itzels, but they were too small for my "behind" )...
> This week I got another paid of Pepitos, do you think they are too colorful?!?


Welcome to this thread and I would LOVE to see what goodies you've got!
I saw you on the bal forum.
For me, the pepitos are colourful but work better with neutral colours (mainly white Tshirts or black/taupe colours IMO)
You look good in that outfit, the most important is how confident you wear IM. Don't think we're all slim and fit (I am a size 40 which is NOT on the small size, and I never show my back)...
Just have fun and show many , many pics...it'll just make us drool and want MORE


----------



## flower71

kitechick said:


> Hi Ladies, I've been following this thread for such a long time and I love all your reveals and modeling pics!!! I got my first pair of Dicker boots last October and got quite a lot of other things lately. As all of you look so slim and fit I'm pretty embarrassed posting my own modeling pics, but I'd love to get your opinion on the Pepito pants. I got the snakeprint first, actually two sizes smaller than my usual size so it looks like a skinny jeans on me  ( I also tried the Itzels, but they were too small for my "behind" )...
> This week I got another paid of Pepitos, do you think they are too colorful?!?


Oh and I am jealous, I have been wanting black dickers for such a long time...always too late for my size


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

kitechick said:


> Hi Ladies, I've been following this thread for such a long time and I love all your reveals and modeling pics!!! I got my first pair of Dicker boots last October and got quite a lot of other things lately. As all of you look so slim and fit I'm pretty embarrassed posting my own modeling pics, but I'd love to get your opinion on the Pepito pants. I got the snakeprint first, actually two sizes smaller than my usual size so it looks like a skinny jeans on me  ( I also tried the Itzels, but they were too small for my "behind" )...
> This week I got another paid of Pepitos, do you think they are too colorful?!?



let me say you "wooooohoooow" love love both outfits and you look absolutely fab! Thanks for sharing with us


----------



## nycbagfiend

deango said:


> Coachella



loving it!
keep those ulyse mod pics coming--love the styling ideas!


----------



## nycbagfiend

meishe said:


> My cream (Hamil?) blouse from Etoile line.... latest addition



love this top!  i've had it on my radar for months now...i should just bite the bullet already and get my hands on one--i can definitely see myself wearing this over and over and over....!


----------



## am2022

Kitechick love your ensembles !!! Thanks for sharing !!! 
The fuschia / green pants without the ties we are sisters on that one .... I don't know when
Though as moda might have forgotten about me??
Love the dickers and the Bal
Quilted!!!
Btw please include the hibiscus box in
The mod pics too !!!



QUOTE=kitechick;21644771]Hi Ladies, I've been following this thread for such a long time and I love all your reveals and modeling pics!!! I got my first pair of Dicker boots last October and got quite a lot of other things lately. As all of you look so slim and fit I'm pretty embarrassed posting my own modeling pics, but I'd love to get your opinion on the Pepito pants. I got the snakeprint first, actually two sizes smaller than my usual size so it looks like a skinny jeans on me  ( I also tried the Itzels, but they were too small for my "behind" )...
This week I got another paid of Pepitos, do you think they are too colorful?!?[/QUOTE]


----------



## am2022

Love love... I almost bought this at ruby and tallulah months ago but got sidetracked once again!!! 




meishe said:


> My cream (Hamil?) blouse from Etoile line.... latest addition


----------



## birkingal

angelastoel said:


> ahh thank you dear, I have been working hard on improving my pictures lately! Here pics from today with IM Jordan jacket, IM top and IM Dana boots
> thought seeing the back would be nice too:




*angela*, it is dangerous reading your blog. I ended up thinking that I *need* most of the clothes you'd featured!


----------



## birkingal

flower71 said:


> You have to continue, please. I am so useless with taking pics in a mirror, I am always envying those that pose like in a magazine, so talented. But I want to share and don't mind being ridiculous in front of my mirror, in stockings...
> I am so ashamed because I love reading but spending all my time on the computer...I have at least 10 books that are everywhere in my house that I want to read (from the coffee table to my bedside table) and I feel so guilty I don't find time to read. Then when the urge comes, I read my book in one go, like the good ole days...except, have to get up for kids and work! Oh, it's good to be young and carefree, lol! But then i couldn't afford IM or other designers stuff, so it's OK, Iguess?



no truer words have been spoken! I've tried posing....eeeks. I figured so many others do it well so I should be able to do the same. I have a different appreciation for models and fellow TPFers now


----------



## jellylicious

kitechick said:


> Hi Ladies, I've been following this thread for such a long time and I love all your reveals and modeling pics!!! I got my first pair of Dicker boots last October and got quite a lot of other things lately. As all of you look so slim and fit I'm pretty embarrassed posting my own modeling pics, but I'd love to get your opinion on the Pepito pants. I got the snakeprint first, actually two sizes smaller than my usual size so it looks like a skinny jeans on me  ( I also tried the Itzels, but they were too small for my "behind" )...
> This week I got another paid of Pepitos, do you think they are too colorful?!?


Kitechick-thanks for the mod pixs. U look lovely-pepito pants look good on you-fits you well.  Looking forward to seeing more!



deango said:


> Coachella


I love those 2 together! HAWT!



tonkamama said:


> Great idea about the the white shirt...I got a taupe t shirt by Vince not sure if both colors are too similar to each other, will try them out later.
> 
> Oh speaking about IPA's...  Such a great pair so easy to style I can just put them on and grabbed any top in my closet and go...I been wearing them a lot I think I already got my $$ worth...


Same here-i wore them 3 days in a row nd not even sick of it. It's amazing how easy it is to pair up and transform just about any top! Totally worth the $$!



amacasa said:


> Aha!!! So many reo owners!!! Would love mod pics ladies!!!
> I did buy the green / fuchsia version
> Without the ties like 6 months ago at moda operandi but it hasn't arrived!!!
> Maybe moda didn't have it's stock delivered???
> This was even before the latest fall cowgirl collection
> Came out!!!


Oh no...hope they haven't forgotten about you! Are you going to email them and see where those are at...we need to see them on you!


----------



## kitechick

flower71 said:
			
		

> Oh and I am jealous, I have been wanting black dickers for such a long time...always too late for my size



Thanks so much, Flower. I've become an Isabel Marant stalker , that's why I got most shoes  and clothes I wanted this season  (like the anthracite Dickers). Its almost an addiction checking out the well known online shops a few times every day and of course checking this thread for all your gorgeous modeling pics...
Its a slippery slope though, like the Bal forum ...


----------



## meishe

amacasa said:
			
		

> Love love... I almost bought this at ruby and tallulah months ago but got sidetracked once again!!!



Thanks Ama-- it was an impulse purchase, but I'm glad I got it- comes in a few colors too  So many unique things to choose from!





			
				nycbagfiend said:
			
		

> love this top!  i've had it on my radar for months now...i should just bite the bullet already and get my hands on one--i can definitely see myself wearing this over and over and over....!



It's definitely one of most wearable of my pieces! Can see myself in it for summer and seasons after... And the price isn't too bad compared to some of her others 


(Sorry if my formatting is off- not too good with the multi-quote on iPad!)


----------



## kitechick

CRISPEDROSA said:


> let me say you "wooooohoooow" love love both outfits and you look absolutely fab! Thanks for sharing with us





amacasa said:


> Kitechick love your ensembles !!! Thanks for sharing !!!
> The fuschia / green pants without the ties we are sisters on that one .... I don't know when
> Though as moda might have forgotten about me??
> Love the dickers and the Bal
> Quilted!!!
> Btw please include the hibiscus box in
> The mod pics too !!!





jellylicious said:


> Kitechick-thanks for the mod pixs. U look lovely-pepito pants look good on you-fits you well.  Looking forward to seeing more!


Thanks so much CRISPEDROSA, Amasca and Jellylicious!
I´ll try to take pics of my other items (and the hibiscus Box  soon.
Maybe the pink Celine bag will be nice with the fuchsia pepito, a white shirt and my beige Sade jacket ...


----------



## am2022

I actually had the feeling this week that they probably won't fulfill my order... so im waiting for more mod pics so that it will motivate me to email ,KWIM???



jellylicious said:


> Kitechick-thanks for the mod pixs. U look lovely-pepito pants look good on you-fits you well.  Looking forward to seeing more!
> 
> 
> I love those 2 together! HAWT!
> 
> 
> Same here-i wore them 3 days in a row nd not even sick of it. It's amazing how easy it is to pair up and transform just about any top! Totally worth the $$!
> 
> 
> Oh no...hope they haven't forgotten about you! Are you going to email them and see where those are at...we need to see them on you!


----------



## Nevertodesire

*Amacasa* - email moda operandi straight away - last year I was waiting forever for a DVF dress, they gave me 30% discount for the inconvenience - it was 2 months later than their expected delivery time.


----------



## flower71

kitechick said:


> Thanks so much, Flower. I've become an Isabel Marant stalker , that's why I got most shoes  and clothes I wanted this season  (like the anthracite Dickers). Its almost an addiction checking out the well known online shops a few times every day and of course checking this thread for all your gorgeous modeling pics...
> Its a slippery slope though, like the Bal forum ...


very slippery! and you have the Sade jacket too...now you have to post, bitte!
oh, the dickers looked so dark in the pic, I thought they were the black ones...Hopefully I'll get a pair this autumn...I also want the bobbys in black too...Oh la la, this is no good for my wallet!
You have amazing taste, and I can't wait to see your Celine box in pink, plus your bal quilted /or Sade jacket plus your IM outfit...


----------



## flower71

Nevertodesire said:


> *Amacasa* - email moda operandi straight away - last year I was waiting forever for a DVF dress, they gave me 30% discount for the inconvenience - it was 2 months later than their expected delivery time.


goodness, I don't think I am capable of going through all that stress...well, if u get 30 to 50% off, I guess it's a deal then?


----------



## nycbagfiend

kitechick said:


> Hi Ladies, I've been following this thread for such a long time and I love all your reveals and modeling pics!!! I got my first pair of Dicker boots last October and got quite a lot of other things lately. As all of you look so slim and fit I'm pretty embarrassed posting my own modeling pics, but I'd love to get your opinion on the Pepito pants. I got the snakeprint first, actually two sizes smaller than my usual size so it looks like a skinny jeans on me  ( I also tried the Itzels, but they were too small for my "behind" )...
> This week I got another paid of Pepitos, do you think they are too colorful?!?



awesome looks, kitechick!  that jacket is fantastic--perfect topper for both pairs of pants!

welcome to the thread--looking fwd to seeing more of you!


----------



## nycbagfiend

wow--this thread is on fire lately!  i can't keep up!  i'm going to backtrack soon to catch up on the latest but thought i'd throw up a couple of pics of recent orders...

first, the pia shirt...it's cute but honestly not sure why it costs so much plus a bit too 
hang-y on me (i ordered a medium when it popped up last week but think a small would suit me better).  it's going back and will reconsider if a small is hanging around somewhere when sale time hits!

(wearing with zara jeans and the gava heels)


----------



## mercer

kitechick said:


> Hi Ladies, I've been following this thread for such a long time and I love all your reveals and modeling pics!!! I got my first pair of Dicker boots last October and got quite a lot of other things lately. As all of you look so slim and fit I'm pretty embarrassed posting my own modeling pics, but I'd love to get your opinion on the Pepito pants. I got the snakeprint first, actually two sizes smaller than my usual size so it looks like a skinny jeans on me  ( I also tried the Itzels, but they were too small for my "behind" )...
> This week I got another paid of Pepitos, do you think they are too colorful?!?



Welcome!  you look amazing!  Lovely outfits!   Don't be shy!   I'm a size 42/3 and a oldster, but I do feel IM can be worn by a lot of different ladies.  It's all in the attitude and styling.


----------



## mercer

nycbagfiend said:


> wow--this thread is on fire lately!  i can't keep up!  i'm going to backtrack soon to catch up on the latest but thought i'd throw up a couple of pics of recent orders...
> 
> first, the pia shirt...it's cute but honestly not sure why it costs so much plus a bit too
> hang-y on me (i ordered a medium when it popped up last week but think a small would suit me better).  it's going back and will reconsider if a small is hanging around somewhere when sale time hits!
> 
> (wearing with zara jeans and the gava heels)



It's totally hard to keep up with this thread!  I love it!  

Thank you so much for sharing the pic- I agree you really need a small (what a problem to have!).  It's very cute, tho!


----------



## mercer

That's perfect for Coachella!  I love it!




deango said:


> Coachella


----------



## nycbagfiend

and....the wonda!
i'm on the fence about this one!  i kinda love it but i'm not sure if it will stand the test of time?  will i still want to wear this in 5 years?  is it too trendy?  i think i'll hold on to it for now and see if my thoughts change in a week!

fit-wise, i'd say it's TTS.  my IM jackets from previous yrs are mostly all size 1 and i took a 38 in this.  it's a bit stiff and heavy (tho' not tight) but i think will soften up with use.  i'm sort of curious how a size 36 would fit so might keep an eye out if one pops up. 

thoughts?  a keeper?  
(wearing with jcrew tee and jeans, louboutin wedges)


----------



## mercer

angelastoel said:


> aww thanks to you all! Love to hear that. A lot of people think a modern interior is cold, unpersonal and not creative, but for me almost every item in my house has a story and is as personal as it can get (I think someone who could raid our home would almost feel like he/she knows us, if that person looked close)



I love your place, too!  It looks very serene.  

And it's so great to see pictures of the Jordan.  So pretty and you wear it so well.


----------



## mercer

nycbagfiend said:


> and....the wonda!
> i'm on the fence about this one!  i kinda love it but i'm not sure if it will stand the test of time?  will i still want to wear this in 5 years?  is it too trendy?  i think i'll hold on to it for now and see if my thoughts change in a week!
> 
> fit-wise, i'd say it's TTS.  my IM jackets from previous yrs are mostly all size 1 and i took a 38 in this.  it's a bit stiff and heavy (tho' not tight) but i think will soften up with use.  i'm sort of curious how a size 36 would fit so might keep an eye out if one pops up.
> 
> thoughts?  a keeper?
> (wearing with jcrew tee and jeans, louboutin wedges)



Holy moley!  You look awesome!  are you comfortable or does it have too much of a "wow" factor for you?  I think the "wow" factor of something like the July is mitigated by the more low key colors.  You certainly look amazing, but it's a big investment for something you didn't pull out of the box and think, "I'm never taking this off!!".


----------



## meishe

nycbagfiend said:
			
		

> and....the wonda!
> i'm on the fence about this one!  i kinda love it but i'm not sure if it will stand the test of time?  will i still want to wear this in 5 years?  is it too trendy?  i think i'll hold on to it for now and see if my thoughts change in a week!
> 
> fit-wise, i'd say it's TTS.  my IM jackets from previous yrs are mostly all size 1 and i took a 38 in this.  it's a bit stiff and heavy (tho' not tight) but i think will soften up with use.  i'm sort of curious how a size 36 would fit so might keep an eye out if one pops up.
> 
> thoughts?  a keeper?
> (wearing with jcrew tee and jeans, louboutin wedges)



Love the jacket!! Glad to get to see it on someone. It seems like something that, even if not worn in later years, can be kept and considered as a special piece of artwork (as it really is!)


----------



## meishe

Have any of you ladies tried the Dory/Dora sweater on IRL? I'm always looking for comfy basics, but not sure if the seams in the back make the fit awkward. NAP only has it in US sizing and I'm unsure as to what size would fit me. TIA

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/183609


----------



## mercer

flower71 said:


> You have to continue, please. I am so useless with taking pics in a mirror, I am always envying those that pose like in a magazine, so talented. But I want to share and don't mind being ridiculous in front of my mirror, in stockings...
> I am so ashamed because I love reading but spending all my time on the computer...I have at least 10 books that are everywhere in my house that I want to read (from the coffee table to my bedside table) and I feel so guilty I don't find time to read. Then when the urge comes, I read my book in one go, like the good ole days...except, have to get up for kids and work! Oh, it's good to be young and carefree, lol! But then i couldn't afford IM or other designers stuff, so it's OK, Iguess?



I  you flower!  don't feel bad, I'm always behind on my reading!  It's so hard to keep up!


----------



## tb-purselover

kitechick said:


> Hi Ladies, I've been following this thread for such a long time and I love all your reveals and modeling pics!!! I got my first pair of Dicker boots last October and got quite a lot of other things lately. As all of you look so slim and fit I'm pretty embarrassed posting my own modeling pics, but I'd love to get your opinion on the Pepito pants. I got the snakeprint first, actually two sizes smaller than my usual size so it looks like a skinny jeans on me  ( I also tried the Itzels, but they were too small for my "behind" )...
> This week I got another paid of Pepitos, do you think they are too colorful?!?



You look great!!! I love the fushia pepitos and the snake prints ones. The fushia ones are the same ones that Elin Kling wore at Fashion Week. Loooove the floral print and it will go with a lot. I do think *Flower71*'s has a great point. Keep it simple with the pepitos, like you have with the black tshirt. 

I think with the pepitos and reos is is best to keep it simple up top and let the pants shine! Thanks so much for sharing .


----------



## tb-purselover

Wowza *nycbagfiend*! I do love both your purchases. The pia shirt, although you think it is too big, looks great. The color suits you and I actually like how it hangs on you! The loose fit is nice. I love that shirt and it is so nice to see tpfer wear it. It looks so much nicer on you then the models imho! 

Wow, wow wow! I love the Wonda jacket on you. It looks really amaaaazing on you. You can't go wrong with whatever you decide. I think the most important thing is how do you feel about it? Do you see yourself wearing it 5-10 years from now? Or do you think you might fall out of love with it? I think that will help you decide. Either way, it looks AWESOME on you. Whatever you decide, you can't go wrong!



nycbagfiend said:


> wow--this thread is on fire lately!  i can't keep up!  i'm going to backtrack soon to catch up on the latest but thought i'd throw up a couple of pics of recent orders...
> 
> first, the pia shirt...it's cute but honestly not sure why it costs so much plus a bit too
> hang-y on me (i ordered a medium when it popped up last week but think a small would suit me better).  it's going back and will reconsider if a small is hanging around somewhere when sale time hits!
> 
> (wearing with zara jeans and the gava heels)


----------



## Jayne1

nycbagfiend said:


> and....the wonda!
> i'm on the fence about this one!  i kinda love it but i'm not sure if it will stand the test of time?  will i still want to wear this in 5 years?  is it too trendy?  i think i'll hold on to it for now and see if my thoughts change in a week!
> 
> fit-wise, i'd say it's TTS.  my IM jackets from previous yrs are mostly all size 1 and i took a 38 in this.  it's a bit stiff and heavy (tho' not tight) but i think will soften up with use.  i'm sort of curious how a size 36 would fit so might keep an eye out if one pops up.
> 
> thoughts?  a keeper?
> (wearing with jcrew tee and jeans, louboutin wedges)


It really is a stunning jacket, although I always wonder about loving something in a few years.  This one fits you so beautifully, it may just stand the test of time... because it looks so great on you!


----------



## Jayne1

kitechick said:


> Hi Ladies, I've been following this thread for such a long time and I love all your reveals and modeling pics!!! I got my first pair of Dicker boots last October and got quite a lot of other things lately. As all of you look so slim and fit I'm pretty embarrassed posting my own modeling pics, but I'd love to get your opinion on the Pepito pants. I got the snakeprint first, actually two sizes smaller than my usual size so it looks like a skinny jeans on me  ( I also tried the Itzels, but they were too small for my "behind" )...
> This week I got another paid of Pepitos, do you think they are too colorful?!?


I love these on you!!


----------



## zzhoneybee

nycbagfiend said:


> wow--this thread is on fire lately!  i can't keep up!  i'm going to backtrack soon to catch up on the latest but thought i'd throw up a couple of pics of recent orders...
> 
> first, the pia shirt...it's cute but honestly not sure why it costs so much plus a bit too
> hang-y on me (i ordered a medium when it popped up last week but think a small would suit me better).  it's going back and will reconsider if a small is hanging around somewhere when sale time hits!
> 
> (wearing with zara jeans and the gava heels)



WOW, this outfit is SUPER hot!!! LOVE this look!! I think the shirt looks great on you, honestly!  I might try Creatures of Comfort for the size small?



You all look so amazing in your IM!!  feast for the eyes!


----------



## am2022

Love love the wonda on you and seems
A tad bit longer than the weez which is a
Plus factor!!! I think
It's a keeper!!!
I adore the weez but I
Think
This has a better cut !!!

For the pia shirt, I agree that it's a bit loose but still very nice ! I agree with the pricing- marant should at least stop any more price hikes to give back to the  ladies that love and buy her stuff ! 



nycbagfiend said:


> and....the wonda!
> i'm on the fence about this one!  i kinda love it but i'm not sure if it will stand the test of time?  will i still want to wear this in 5 years?  is it too trendy?  i think i'll hold on to it for now and see if my thoughts change in a week!
> 
> fit-wise, i'd say it's TTS.  my IM jackets from previous yrs are mostly all size 1 and i took a 38 in this.  it's a bit stiff and heavy (tho' not tight) but i think will soften up with use.  i'm sort of curious how a size 36 would fit so might keep an eye out if one pops up.
> 
> thoughts?  a keeper?
> (wearing with jcrew tee and jeans, louboutin wedges)


----------



## Jayne1

Basics!  Boring Etoile basics, but useful...  

Doris linen tees and beaded bracelets, one from spring 2012 and one from last year...


----------



## jellylicious

nycbagfiend said:


> wow--this thread is on fire lately!  i can't keep up!  i'm going to backtrack soon to catch up on the latest but thought i'd throw up a couple of pics of recent orders...
> 
> first, the pia shirt...it's cute but honestly not sure why it costs so much plus a bit too
> hang-y on me (i ordered a medium when it popped up last week but think a small would suit me better).  it's going back and will reconsider if a small is hanging around somewhere when sale time hits!
> 
> (wearing with zara jeans and the gava heels)


i LOVE this look! Understated chic!


----------



## jellylicious

nycbagfiend said:


> and....the wonda!
> i'm on the fence about this one!  i kinda love it but i'm not sure if it will stand the test of time?  will i still want to wear this in 5 years?  is it too trendy?  i think i'll hold on to it for now and see if my thoughts change in a week!
> 
> fit-wise, i'd say it's TTS.  my IM jackets from previous yrs are mostly all size 1 and i took a 38 in this.  it's a bit stiff and heavy (tho' not tight) but i think will soften up with use.  i'm sort of curious how a size 36 would fit so might keep an eye out if one pops up.
> 
> thoughts?  a keeper?
> (wearing with jcrew tee and jeans, louboutin wedges)



Keeper! Maybe it'll take you a couple more tries with different outfit to fall totally in love. It's an artwork and a special piece seeing it on you.



Jayne1 said:


> Basics!  Boring Etoile basics, but useful...
> 
> Doris linen tees and beaded bracelets, one from spring 2012 and one from last year...


Great buys! Lucky you-you got one in every color.  I'm def keeping an eye out when the bracelets and necklaces go on sale.


----------



## angelastoel

birkingal said:


> *angela*, it is dangerous reading your blog. I ended up thinking that I *need* most of the clothes you'd featured!



what I have seen from your closet, so far, you are definitely not in need of anything, your IM collection is great and don't get me started on your chanel jackets....but it is always nice to have even more, hehe


----------



## angelastoel

nycbagfiend said:


> and....the wonda!
> i'm on the fence about this one!  i kinda love it but i'm not sure if it will stand the test of time?  will i still want to wear this in 5 years?  is it too trendy?  i think i'll hold on to it for now and see if my thoughts change in a week!
> 
> fit-wise, i'd say it's TTS.  my IM jackets from previous yrs are mostly all size 1 and i took a 38 in this.  it's a bit stiff and heavy (tho' not tight) but i think will soften up with use.  i'm sort of curious how a size 36 would fit so might keep an eye out if one pops up.
> 
> thoughts?  a keeper?
> (wearing with jcrew tee and jeans, louboutin wedges)



I think the jacket looks amazing on you and it is really gorgeous! But I also have my doubt if you will want to wear it 5 years from now. If you can afford to keep it and look fabulous for 1-2 years definitely keep it and maybe it will turn out a classic and you will wear it for longer. If you don't want to risk it, you can also wear it this season and sell it, because the jacket was sold out very fast so there will be enough buyers for it.


----------



## tb-purselover

What I'm wearing today is the white Renells and dickers. But I also took a horrible picture of the Reos with the Tizy top.  My camera isn't the best. The light is horrible and I have no one to help me take pics outside! Sorry, best I can do. The reos are somewhat dark so they didn't photograph as well as the white renells. I will try to get better pics when the light is better. I didn't realize how dark the pics were on that small little screen when I took them .


----------



## tb-purselover

Jayne1 said:


> Basics!  Boring Etoile basics, but useful...
> 
> Doris linen tees and beaded bracelets, one from spring 2012 and one from last year...



They are beautiful. I need to buy some nice linen tees too. They last forever, hang so nicely on the body, and go with everything. They are on my wishlist. I felt them in person, they feel so nice. The bracelet is perfect. I love IM jewelry. It adds a pop of color but is understated: which I love. Great purchases!


----------



## tb-purselover

Have fun at Coachella!

Love what you are wearing to it. Perfect and comfortable . They look great together!



deango said:


> Coachella


----------



## tonkamama

tb-purselover said:


> What I'm wearing today is the white Renells and dickers. But I also took a horrible picture of the Reos with the Tizy top.  My camera isn't the best. The light is horrible and I have no one to help me take pics outside! Sorry, best I can do. The reos are somewhat dark so they didn't photograph as well as the white renells. I will try to get better pics when the light is better. I didn't realize how dark the pics were on that small little screen when I took them .


*Ok since I know exactly how Reo looks in real .... this combo is killing me!!*   I love the shirt and hoping I can still find it when SS stuff goes on sale...(probably not a chance I guess as small sizes always sold out quickly)

Still kicking myself for not getting the Renells last year!!


----------



## zzhoneybee

Hi Ladies-

I also wanted to give you the heads up on this top I found on sale at Anthropologie.  It's similar to the IM knotted top, but the price is only $39!  The fabric is super soft, and it drapes beautifully.  I got it in black (Style #24112872) and grey (Style #24112930).  I would say it fits true to size.  I'm generally an IM small/1


----------



## zzhoneybee

Also, not the best mod pic- but here is a shot of me in my Keni in San Francisco last month!

Also wearing the Alanis skull necklace.


----------



## tonkamama

*OMG...  so many eye candies!!  Love everything you ladies have on and want them all in my closet only if I can find the money trees !!  *

*deango ~* the jacket has been on my mind since I saw it on the runway show but my size quickly sold out and then I spent most of my budget on the IM pants this season...  so I have to pick and choose...  hope I can still run into it (size 36) when my wallet is full again..  

*kitechick ~* you looking super hot!!  Please show us more of your collections!

*nycbagfiend ~* I agree the Medium pia shirt little too loose and Small will be a better fit for your body frame.   Your gava heels looking super sexy on you!!    

*Jayne1 ~* after seeing your collection of the basics...  IM basic Ts starting to grow on me...    I think I need those in my closet too!!  



deango said:


> Coachella





kitechick said:


> Hi Ladies, I've been following this thread for such a long time and I love all your reveals and modeling pics!!! I got my first pair of Dicker boots last October and got quite a lot of other things lately. As all of you look so slim and fit I'm pretty embarrassed posting my own modeling pics, but I'd love to get your opinion on the Pepito pants. I got the snakeprint first, actually two sizes smaller than my usual size so it looks like a skinny jeans on me  ( I also tried the Itzels, but they were too small for my "behind" )...
> This week I got another paid of Pepitos, do you think they are too colorful?!?





nycbagfiend said:


> wow--this thread is on fire lately!  i can't keep up!  i'm going to backtrack soon to catch up on the latest but thought i'd throw up a couple of pics of recent orders...
> 
> first, the pia shirt...it's cute but honestly not sure why it costs so much plus a bit too
> hang-y on me (i ordered a medium when it popped up last week but think a small would suit me better).  it's going back and will reconsider if a small is hanging around somewhere when sale time hits!
> 
> (wearing with zara jeans and the gava heels)





Jayne1 said:


> Basics!  Boring Etoile basics, but useful...
> 
> Doris linen tees and beaded bracelets, one from spring 2012 and one from last year...


----------



## tonkamama

nycbagfiend said:


> and....the wonda!
> i'm on the fence about this one!  i kinda love it but i'm not sure if it will stand the test of time?  will i still want to wear this in 5 years?  is it too trendy?  i think i'll hold on to it for now and see if my thoughts change in a week!
> 
> fit-wise, i'd say it's TTS.  my IM jackets from previous yrs are mostly all size 1 and i took a 38 in this.  it's a bit stiff and heavy (tho' not tight) but i think will soften up with use.  i'm sort of curious how a size 36 would fit so might keep an eye out if one pops up.
> 
> thoughts?  a keeper?
> (wearing with jcrew tee and jeans, louboutin wedges)


*nycbagfiend ~* Wonda size 38 fits you nicely.  I like the length 19.5" (per NAP) hits below your waistline.  

For sure this piece is a statement piece and really I will be wearing it for the next 5 years at least.  IMO Wonda is very different aside from the July as I see July little bite "mature" more of an evening thing vs Wonda is "young" can be dressed down very cute.

I am doing a little bit of math here..(hehe)...  One Wonda = 3 IM regular jackets, I know it is tough decision as I am also eyeing on the Wonda!!


----------



## angelastoel

zzhoneybee said:


> Also, not the best mod pic- but here is a shot of me in my Keni in San Francisco last month!
> 
> Also wearing the Alanis skull necklace.



such a nice picture, it loogs like a ad-campaign


----------



## tonkamama

zzhoneybee said:


> Also, not the best mod pic- but here is a shot of me in my Keni in San Francisco last month!
> 
> Also wearing the Alanis skull necklace.


Love your Keni!!  You look so cute in this action picture...love your hair style as well.


----------



## am2022

Zz you look too cute and very young ! Almost like a teenager!!! Like my daughter!!! I suddenly realized I'm hitting the big 40 in less than a year!!! Yikes!



zzhoneybee said:


> Also, not the best mod pic- but here is a shot o
> 
> f me in my Keni in San Francisco last month!
> 
> Also wearing the Alanis skull necklace.


----------



## am2022

Love love both looks
Tb!!! Thanks for sharing!!
QUOTE=tb-purselover;21647854]What I'm wearing today is the white Renells and dickers. But I also took a horrible picture of the Reos with the Tizy top.  My camera isn't the best. The light is horrible and I have no one to help me take pics outside! Sorry, best I can do. The reos are somewhat dark so they didn't photograph as well as the white renells. I will try to get better pics when the light is better. I didn't realize how dark the pics were on that small little screen when I took them .












[/QUOTE]


----------



## Tee

Hey lovely ladies, just thought I'd share a pic wearing my new Itzels last weekend at Coachella!


----------



## Jayne1

nycbagfiend said:


> wow--this thread is on fire lately!  i can't keep up!  i'm going to backtrack soon to catch up on the latest but thought i'd throw up a couple of pics of recent orders...
> 
> first, the pia shirt...it's cute but honestly not sure why it costs so much plus a bit too
> Hang-y on me (I ordered a medium when it popped up last week but think a small would suit me better).  It's going back and will reconsider if a small is hanging around somewhere when sale time hits!
> 
> (wearing with zara jeans and the gava heels)


Those shoes were one of best things she ever designed.


----------



## Jayne1

amacasa said:


> Zz you look too cute and very young ! Almost like a teenager!!! Like my daughter!!! I suddenly realized I'm hitting the big 40 in less than a year!!! Yikes!


40 sounds good to me now...  lol


----------



## Jayne1

I've been eyeing this top, but never made the leap.  I never even tried it on.  Is it an essential?  What's doing with bra straps?  I don't know why, but I love this top and it looks fabulous on you!


----------



## angelastoel

Tee said:


> Hey lovely ladies, just thought I'd share a pic wearing my new Itzels last weekend at Coachella!



that look is amazing!!! Now I want them too....

I just looked at your blog, not only your outfits are amazing, but the photography is exquisite! You have a very talented photographer!


----------



## Tee

angelastoel said:


> that look is amazing!!! Now I want them too....
> 
> I just looked at your blog, not only your outfits are amazing, but the photography is exquisite! You have a very talented photographer!



You should totally get a pair!  And thanks so much for your incredibly sweet compliments! I'm a total fan of your blog and absolutely love your style!


----------



## Jayne1

Tee said:


> You should totally get a pair!  And thanks so much for your incredibly sweet compliments! I'm a total fan of your blog and absolutely love your style!


Your blog and the photos are fabulous!


----------



## Tee

Jayne1 said:


> Your blog and the photos are fabulous!



You are so sweet!! Thank you Jayne1!


----------



## tonkamama

Tee said:


> Hey lovely ladies, just thought I'd share a pic wearing my new Itzels last weekend at Coachella!


*Tee ~* you look just FAB in your Itzels!!!   Will check out your blog tonight!!


----------



## tonkamama

Tee said:


> You are so sweet!! Thank you Jayne1!


*Tee ~* just went thru first few "pages" of you blog...  the feather cords are amazing on you!!  Love your style!!


----------



## soholaleni

Everyones mod pics are so impressive!!  I feel like I've spend so much this spring but bought so little from the collection..wish I had more to share, but I tend to buy more neutrals/basics.

Anyways, saw these on a website and thought you ladies might be curious to see. I didn't even know these handbags existed!


----------



## Tee

tonkamama said:


> *Tee ~* you look just FAB in your Itzels!!!   Will check out your blog tonight!!





tonkamama said:


> *Tee ~* just went thru first few "pages" of you blog...  the feather cords are amazing on you!!  Love your style!!



Thank you so much tonkamama!!  You always look so stunning in all your outfits! And thanks for stopping by the blog!


----------



## Jaded81

Tee said:
			
		

> Hey lovely ladies, just thought I'd share a pic wearing my new Itzels last weekend at Coachella!



Please post more outfits! I adore your blog (I have the pic of you in your Xabi jacket saved in my computer!)


----------



## Jaded81

zzhoneybee said:
			
		

> Also, not the best mod pic- but here is a shot of me in my Keni in San Francisco last month!
> 
> Also wearing the Alanis skull necklace.



J'adore this picture! I need this jacket in a size 0!!!


----------



## tb-purselover

tonkamama said:


> *Ok since I know exactly how Reo looks in real .... this combo is killing me!!*   I love the shirt and hoping I can still find it when SS stuff goes on sale...(probably not a chance I guess as small sizes always sold out quickly)
> 
> Still kicking myself for not getting the Renells last year!!



Thanks *Tonka*! It works out really nicely. I love the Reos because it goes with so much of my wardrobe. I can't wait to see what you wear with them! Post soon . I'll try to get some better pics.



amacasa said:


> Love love both looks
> Tb!!! Thanks for sharing!!


Thanks *Ama*, not the best pics but I was excited to share anyways .



Jayne1 said:


> I've been eyeing this top, but never made the  leap.  I never even tried it on.  Is it an essential?  What's doing with  bra straps?  I don't know why, but I love this top and it looks  fabulous on you!


Hi *Jayne1*, I love the top. The Tizy I got isn't the tye-dye version. So it is more essential and can be dressed up for a nice event with a skirt OR dressed down like I'm wearing it. I love that about it. I wouldn't wear tye dye to a nice event, but this top I can. I wouldn't say it is an essential, but I had to have it. It is made only of cotton jersey, not linen or silky or anything that will last a long, long time. I would say it is more delicate and has to be hand washed. But it will last like any cotton jersey top.

With Bra straps, I wear a thin spaghetti strap bra that matches. The top with the cut outs is so intricate you can't tell the difference between the bra strap and the strappy part of the shirt. It looks good to me and my husband couldn't tell the difference between bra strap and top (I got the idea from NAP).

Thanks for the compliment! I love the top and it was the only one that I had pre-ordered as a must have in this non-tye dye style. It is a heather grey, so looks really nice up close. You should get one too!


----------



## Jaded81

tb-purselover said:
			
		

> What I'm wearing today is the white Renells and dickers. But I also took a horrible picture of the Reos with the Tizy top.  My camera isn't the best. The light is horrible and I have no one to help me take pics outside! Sorry, best I can do. The reos are somewhat dark so they didn't photograph as well as the white renells. I will try to get better pics when the light is better. I didn't realize how dark the pics were on that small little screen when I took them .



Beautiful pictures! Can't wait to see more! I have my eye on the Tizy top and Reo jeans, but am waiting for them to go on sale!


----------



## Jaded81

Jayne1 said:
			
		

> Basics!  Boring Etoile basics, but useful...
> 
> Doris linen tees and beaded bracelets, one from spring 2012 and one from last year...



You can never have too many basics!


----------



## tb-purselover

Tee said:


> Hey lovely ladies, just thought I'd share a pic wearing my new Itzels last weekend at Coachella!


Nice *Tee*! I love the itzels. I hope you are having a great time at Coachella! I love your blog. I like your style.


----------



## Jaded81

nycbagfiend said:
			
		

> and....the wonda!
> i'm on the fence about this one!  i kinda love it but i'm not sure if it will stand the test of time?  will i still want to wear this in 5 years?  is it too trendy?  i think i'll hold on to it for now and see if my thoughts change in a week!
> 
> fit-wise, i'd say it's TTS.  my IM jackets from previous yrs are mostly all size 1 and i took a 38 in this.  it's a bit stiff and heavy (tho' not tight) but i think will soften up with use.  i'm sort of curious how a size 36 would fit so might keep an eye out if one pops up.
> 
> thoughts?  a keeper?
> (wearing with jcrew tee and jeans, louboutin wedges)



I love it on you, but if you think it is something you might fall out of love with in a couple of years, I would say return it.


----------



## tb-purselover

zzhoneybee said:


> Also, not the best mod pic- but here is a shot of me in my Keni in San Francisco last month!
> 
> Also wearing the Alanis skull necklace.



Love the jacket and skull necklace. I was so sad I was too late the snag one of the skull necklaces or bracelet. You are so lucky!


----------



## tb-purselover

Jaded81 said:


> Beautiful pictures! Can't wait to see more! I have my eye on the Tizy top and Reo jeans, but am waiting for them to go on sale!



Thanks *jaded81*. The tizy top and reo jeans are the perfect combo! You must get them, !


----------



## tb-purselover

soholaleni said:


> Everyones mod pics are so impressive!!  I feel like I've spend so much this spring but bought so little from the collection..wish I had more to share, but I tend to buy more neutrals/basics.
> 
> Anyways, saw these on a website and thought you ladies might be curious to see. I didn't even know these handbags existed!



I saw these. Thanks for posting pics! They are really beautiful pieces, works of art!


----------



## Jaded81

nycbagfiend said:
			
		

> wow--this thread is on fire lately!  i can't keep up!  i'm going to backtrack soon to catch up on the latest but thought i'd throw up a couple of pics of recent orders...
> 
> first, the pia shirt...it's cute but honestly not sure why it costs so much plus a bit too
> hang-y on me (i ordered a medium when it popped up last week but think a small would suit me better).  it's going back and will reconsider if a small is hanging around somewhere when sale time hits!
> 
> (wearing with zara jeans and the gava heels)



For some reason this outfit reminds me of the pic of Isabel marant in the blue pia tee, tie dyed Itzel and rio sandals during fashion week!!


----------



## Jaded81

kitechick said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies, I've been following this thread for such a long time and I love all your reveals and modeling pics!!! I got my first pair of Dicker boots last October and got quite a lot of other things lately. As all of you look so slim and fit I'm pretty embarrassed posting my own modeling pics, but I'd love to get your opinion on the Pepito pants. I got the snakeprint first, actually two sizes smaller than my usual size so it looks like a skinny jeans on me  ( I also tried the Itzels, but they were too small for my "behind" )...
> This week I got another paid of Pepitos, do you think they are too colorful?!?



Welcome to this thread! It is always lovely when someone new joins in! Love your statement jeans!


----------



## Jaded81

tb-purselover said:
			
		

> Thanks jaded81. The tizy top and reo jeans are the perfect combo! You must get them, !



Hopefully there will be some left in my size during sale time! 

I have quite a strict budget and typically have to sell something if i buy something expensive! So I really have to try be disciplined! It is hard when I see so many gorgeous mod pics here!


----------



## Tee

Jaded81 said:


> Please post more outfits! I adore your blog (I have the pic of you in your Xabi jacket saved in my computer!)



I'm so incredibly flattered!  Thank you sweetie!



tb-purselover said:


> Nice *Tee*! I love the itzels. I hope you are having a great time at Coachella! I love your blog. I like your style.



Thank you tb! I had an absolute blast at Coachella last weekend!


----------



## flower71

nycbagfiend said:


> and....the wonda!
> fit-wise, i'd say it's TTS.  my IM jackets from previous yrs are mostly all size 1 and i took a 38 in this.  it's a bit stiff and heavy (tho' not tight) but i think will soften up with use.  i'm sort of curious how a size 36 would fit so might keep an eye out if one pops up.
> 
> thoughts?  a keeper?
> (wearing with jcrew tee and jeans, louboutin wedges)





nycbagfiend said:


> first, the pia shirt...it's cute but honestly not sure why it costs so much plus a bit too
> hang-y on me (i ordered a medium when it popped up last week but think a small would suit me better).  it's going back and will reconsider if a small is hanging around somewhere when sale time hits!
> 
> (wearing with zara jeans and the gava heels)


What to say, I love the wonda and on you you it's perfect, really! About it being a keeper, it all depends how much you like it! It's an investment piece and though trendy, should stand the test of time...and that pia shirt, looks great in that outfit, though a bit big on you! thanks for these pics, I hadn't seen the jacket on anyone before



mercer said:


> I  you flower!  don't feel bad, I'm always behind on my reading!  It's so hard to keep up!






Jayne1 said:


> Basics!  Boring Etoile basics, but useful...
> 
> Doris linen tees and beaded bracelets, one from spring 2012 and one from last year...


 Boring ? but essentials! I have a few of her Ts from the last few years (and they are still in the best of shape)! It's really the IM spirit



tb-purselover said:


> What I'm wearing today is the white Renells and dickers. But I also took a horrible picture of the Reos with the Tizy top.  My camera isn't the best. The light is horrible and I have no one to help me take pics outside! Sorry, best I can do. The reos are somewhat dark so they didn't photograph as well as the white renells. I will try to get better pics when the light is better. I didn't realize how dark the pics were on that small little screen when I took them .


I have to hit myself for not getting the Renells in white. They look awesome on you! and those pants with the itzy top, lovely!


----------



## flower71

zzhoneybee said:


> Also, not the best mod pic- but here is a shot of me in my Keni in San Francisco last month!
> 
> Also wearing the Alanis skull necklace.


Such a beautiful pic, thanks for sharing. Your Keni jacket is a must have IMO...



Tee said:


> Hey lovely ladies, just thought I'd share a pic wearing my new Itzels last weekend at Coachella!


You have to post more often, you rock IM! Those itzels are perfect on you


----------



## Amsterdam

Wow, this thread goes fast! I love all the outfit pics 
Keep them coming!

I have been too busy to take pics of my outfits lately, but I do like to share some new goodies that I got recently and haven't had the chance to wear yet, all from previous collections.
I haven't bought many things from the new collection yet, only the Ammi net dress, but I'm planning to do some serious shopping when I go to Nice in May.






Red Jabung, eggplant July jacket with Jade beading, 'Rag' waistcoat from SS '09, Jano waistcoat, Adela skirts, Ammi net dress from current collection, Mana dress, Red Jabung waistcoat.


----------



## flower71

Amsterdam said:


> Wow, this thread goes fast! I love all the outfit pics
> Keep them coming!
> 
> I have been too busy to take pics of my outfits lately, but I do like to share some new goodies that I got recently and haven't had the chance to wear yet, all from previous collections.
> I haven't bought many things from the new collection yet, only the Ammi net dress, but I'm planning to do some serious shopping when I go to Nice in May.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Jabung, eggplant July jacket with Jade beading, 'Rag' waistcoat from SS '09, Jano waistcoat, Adela skirts, Ammi net dress from current collection, Mana dress, Red Jabung waistcoat.


Oh my, you have been busy! it's like a jewellery box...unique pieces, now we need those mod pics, girl!


----------



## Tee

Thank you so much flower71, and I totally will try to post more!


----------



## Tee

Amsterdam said:


> Wow, this thread goes fast! I love all the outfit pics
> Keep them coming!
> 
> I have been too busy to take pics of my outfits lately, but I do like to share some new goodies that I got recently and haven't had the chance to wear yet, all from previous collections.
> I haven't bought many things from the new collection yet, only the Ammi net dress, but I'm planning to do some serious shopping when I go to Nice in May.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Jabung, eggplant July jacket with Jade beading, 'Rag' waistcoat from SS '09, Jano waistcoat, Adela skirts, Ammi net dress from current collection, Mana dress, Red Jabung waistcoat.



Awesome collection! Love it all!


----------



## Isabelfan

nycbagfiend said:
			
		

> and....the wonda!
> i'm on the fence about this one!  i kinda love it but i'm not sure if it will stand the test of time?  will i still want to wear this in 5 years?  is it too trendy?  i think i'll hold on to it for now and see if my thoughts change in a week!
> 
> fit-wise, i'd say it's TTS.  my IM jackets from previous yrs are mostly all size 1 and i took a 38 in this.  it's a bit stiff and heavy (tho' not tight) but i think will soften up with use.  i'm sort of curious how a size 36 would fit so might keep an eye out if one pops up.
> 
> thoughts?  a keeper?
> (wearing with jcrew tee and jeans, louboutin wedges)



The Wonda looks amazing! Definitely a keeper. I can't seem to get enough of seeing the jacket.  Do you have other pics of the jacket? I'd love to get my hands on one!  you are lucky!


----------



## nycbagfiend

Amsterdam said:


> Wow, this thread goes fast! I love all the outfit pics
> Keep them coming!
> 
> I have been too busy to take pics of my outfits lately, but I do like to share some new goodies that I got recently and haven't had the chance to wear yet, all from previous collections.
> I haven't bought many things from the new collection yet, only the Ammi net dress, but I'm planning to do some serious shopping when I go to Nice in May.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Jabung, eggplant July jacket with Jade beading, 'Rag' waistcoat from SS '09, Jano waistcoat, Adela skirts, Ammi net dress from current collection, Mana dress, Red Jabung waistcoat.



gorgeous collection!  i second the need for mod pics! 

if i may ask, were these ebay finds?


----------



## nycbagfiend

Jaded81 said:


> For some reason this outfit reminds me of the pic of Isabel marant in the blue pia tee, tie dyed Itzel and rio sandals during fashion week!!



i remember that pic!  i must have subconsciously been channelling my designer idol!


----------



## nycbagfiend

Jayne1 said:


> Basics!  Boring Etoile basics, but useful...
> 
> Doris linen tees and beaded bracelets, one from spring 2012 and one from last year...



not boring at all--basics are the foundation of great outfits!  i love IM tees (i have a couple from last year)--they're made well and seem to hold up nicely after a yrs worth of wearing/washing!

and those bracelets are literal arm candy!  love the colors!


----------



## nycbagfiend

zzhoneybee said:


> WOW, this outfit is SUPER hot!!! LOVE this look!! I think the shirt looks great on you, honestly!  I might try Creatures of Comfort for the size small?
> 
> 
> 
> You all look so amazing in your IM!!  feast for the eyes!



thanks, zz! i have to admit--i feel kinda hot in the gavas!  i think the shoes make the outfit!

 looking at the photos the tee isn't that awful of a fit, but i think the small would skim the body just a bit better!  i haven't' checked COC in a while--thanks for the suggestion...i'll give them a look!


----------



## nycbagfiend

tb-purselover said:


> What I'm wearing today is the white Renells and dickers. But I also took a horrible picture of the Reos with the Tizy top.  My camera isn't the best. The light is horrible and I have no one to help me take pics outside! Sorry, best I can do. The reos are somewhat dark so they didn't photograph as well as the white renells. I will try to get better pics when the light is better. I didn't realize how dark the pics were on that small little screen when I took them .



love both of these, tb!  i say it every time--kicking myself for passing up the renells when i had the chance!  love the reos--i need to get myself a pair so i'm not kicking myself again in a couple of months!


----------



## nycbagfiend

angelastoel said:


> I think the jacket looks amazing on you and it is really gorgeous! But I also have my doubt if you will want to wear it 5 years from now. If you can afford to keep it and look fabulous for 1-2 years definitely keep it and maybe it will turn out a classic and you will wear it for longer. If you don't want to risk it, you can also wear it this season and sell it, because the jacket was sold out very fast so there will be enough buyers for it.



thanks, angela!
yep..that's my fear--i don't want to spend that much $$ on a single piece that only gets worn a couple of times.  good idea about selling tho'...i could always sell and take a bit of a loss but at least get a wearing or 2 out of it!

the funny thing--while i think it's somewhat trendy due to the tie dye, in some ways i can picture my 60 yr old mother-in-law wearing it--she loves the quilted jacket look (tho she wears vera bradley, not IM and no skinny jeans or heels!) so in that sense, maybe it is somewhat classic and can span the years?!


----------



## Jayne1

Amsterdam said:


> Wow, this thread goes fast! I love all the outfit pics
> Keep them coming!
> 
> I have been too busy to take pics of my outfits lately, but I do like to share some new goodies that I got recently and haven't had the chance to wear yet, all from previous collections.
> I haven't bought many things from the new collection yet, only the Ammi net dress, but I'm planning to do some serious shopping when I go to Nice in May.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Jabung, eggplant July jacket with Jade beading, 'Rag' waistcoat from SS '09, Jano waistcoat, Adela skirts, Ammi net dress from current collection, Mana dress, Red Jabung waistcoat.


These are all works of art!


----------



## flower71

I can't get enough of this Sadie jacket


----------



## flower71

IM mod pic from a Parisian blogger "une fille tout simplement": perfecto, boots and T shirt


----------



## flower71




----------



## Jayne1

So... I finally started checking out prices and doing some comparison shopping,  and I've noticed that NAP's prices are all higher than anywhere else.  Was this common knowledge?


----------



## flower71

^^depends on the product. From Europe, it's basically the same prices for some items, the worst is matches from France


----------



## jellylicious

*So many gorgeous mod pixs! LOVE IT! * *TB-*your reos pairing is to die for. Me want your closet! 



Amsterdam said:


> Wow, this thread goes fast! I love all the outfit pics
> Keep them coming!
> 
> I have been too busy to take pics of my outfits lately, but I do like to share some new goodies that I got recently and haven't had the chance to wear yet, all from previous collections.
> I haven't bought many things from the new collection yet, only the Ammi net dress, but I'm planning to do some serious shopping when I go to Nice in May.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Jabung, eggplant July jacket with Jade beading, 'Rag' waistcoat from SS '09, Jano waistcoat, Adela skirts, Ammi net dress from current collection, Mana dress, Red Jabung waistcoat.


*Amsterdam:* You have a beauty of a collection. The textures and colors all together are eye catching and play well together. Great photo! 

I'm also planning a trip to Paris/Nice end of July. Would you or anybody recommend where to shop for IM besides the boutique? 



flower71 said:


> I can't get enough of this Sadie jacket


 I'm dying to see the etoile of the sadie!!! somebody mention june/july maybe mrs h will have in store?


----------



## DollyAntics

With my new Ulyse jacket today and Etoile Guan denim shirt.


----------



## DollyAntics

With Guan shirt again and black renells and just before Christmas with black renells and the bekket trainers.


----------



## nycbagfiend

zzhoneybee said:


> Also, not the best mod pic- but here is a shot of me in my Keni in San Francisco last month!
> 
> Also wearing the Alanis skull necklace.



how'd i miss this earlier?!  gorgeous jacket and gorgeous photo!  this should be in a magazine!


----------



## Jayne1

Jayne1 said:


> So... I finally started checking out prices and doing some comparison shopping,  and I've noticed that NAP's prices are all higher than anywhere else.  Was this common knowledge?





flower71 said:


> ^^depends on the product. From Europe, it's basically the same prices for some items, the worst is matches from France


No, I meant that NAP USA has IM prices higher than US on-line stores and US brick and mortar stores selling IM.


----------



## Jayne1

DollyAntics said:


> With my new Ulyse jacket today and Etoile Guan denim shirt.


Love this jacket!!


----------



## Syma

Love all the outfits on you Dolly Antics! The Ulysee in black looks fab too, it's such a great layering piece. I'm almost regretting sending mine back now!!!!


----------



## tonkamama

Jayne1 said:


> No, I meant that NAP USA has IM prices higher than US on-line stores and US brick and mortar stores selling IM.


I would say majority of IM on NAP US are competitive maybe just couple items are higher but the Rivera scarfs are cheaper ....  I wonder if NAP will do any price match?  I did not ask since those higher price items not my favorite.

As for me I love to buy from NAP not only for their excellent customer service also I do not need to pay sales taxes... which is a big plus.


----------



## tonkamama

DollyAntics said:


> With my new Ulyse jacket today and Etoile Guan denim shirt.


Love your collection!!  The Ulyse is a true classic!!  Please continue showing us your mod pictures!!


----------



## tonkamama

Amsterdam said:


> Wow, this thread goes fast! I love all the outfit pics
> Keep them coming!
> 
> I have been too busy to take pics of my outfits lately, but I do like to share some new goodies that I got recently and haven't had the chance to wear yet, all from previous collections.
> I haven't bought many things from the new collection yet, only the Ammi net dress, but I'm planning to do some serious shopping when I go to Nice in May.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Jabung, eggplant July jacket with Jade beading, 'Rag' waistcoat from SS '09, Jano waistcoat, Adela skirts, Ammi net dress from current collection, Mana dress, Red Jabung waistcoat.


Dream collection!!  Hope to see more of your mod pictures.  Have fun in Nice!!


----------



## Amsterdam

nycbagfiend said:


> gorgeous collection!  i second the need for mod pics!
> 
> if i may ask, were these ebay finds?



I had the chance to go to the IM 'vente presse' and some items are from Ebay.


----------



## Amsterdam

flower71 said:


> Oh my, you have been busy! it's like a jewellery box...unique pieces, now we need those mod pics, girl!





Tee said:


> Awesome collection! Love it all!





Jayne1 said:


> These are all works of art!





jellylicious said:


> *So many gorgeous mod pixs! LOVE IT! * *TB-*your reos pairing is to die for. Me want your closet!
> 
> 
> *Amsterdam:* You have a beauty of a collection. The textures and colors all together are eye catching and play well together. Great photo!
> 
> I'm also planning a trip to Paris/Nice end of July. Would you or anybody recommend where to shop for IM besides the boutique?
> 
> 
> I'm dying to see the etoile of the sadie!!! somebody mention june/july maybe mrs h will have in store?





tonkamama said:


> Dream collection!!  Hope to see more of your mod pictures.  Have fun in Nice!!



, I will try to make some mod pics soon!


----------



## Maland

Does anyone here have or have tried on the Agora poncho..? Could do with some advise on the fit/sizing of it .. Also, I'm looking for the beige version, not the grey, and can only seem to find it on Matches where it's higher priced than on NAP, etc (where they only have the grey).. So if anyone knows where I can find it, I would really appreciate it.. (preferably in Europe)..


----------



## angelastoel

DollyAntics said:


> With Guan shirt again and black renells and just before Christmas with black renells and the bekket trainers.



I love all your outfits, so edgy, yet chic! Can't wait for my black Bekkets, I thought they would look great with the Renells and now that I see them on you I am sure!


----------



## angelastoel

Amsterdam said:


> I had the chance to go to the IM 'vente presse' and some items are from Ebay.



lucky girl, very jealous! That press sale must be pretty good!


----------



## chicjean

Holy flying thread! SOOO much to catch up on! LOVE everyone's fantastic mod shots/ purchases! It's making me re-think sooo many pieces from this season.


----------



## tb-purselover

flower71 said:


> I have to hit myself for not getting the Renells in white. They look awesome on you! and those pants with the itzy top, lovely!



Thank you *flower71*! You would look great in the Renells! They pop up on ebay. I'm sure you could snag a pair for a reasonable price.

I love the pics you have been posting lately of yourself in IM and bloggers. Keep them coming. They are an inspiration!



nycbagfiend said:


> love both of these, tb!  i say it every  time--kicking myself for passing up the renells when i had the chance!   love the reos--i need to get myself a pair so i'm not kicking myself  again in a couple of months!



Thank you sweetie! I didn't think they were "me" either. As I'm much more rock and roll. But I love them and they are my most worn pair of IM jeans by far. It is strange how that works . They also seem to be the jeans I get the most compliments on as well. Keep an eye out on ebay. They (authentic renells) pop up and for a reasonable price too sometimes.



jellylicious said:


> *So many gorgeous mod pixs! LOVE IT! * *TB-*your reos pairing is to die for. Me want your closet!



Thanks so much *jellylicious*! Oh, you need these jeans. You would rock it so hard. I think these are meant for you! This whole outfit is so meant for you.


----------



## esm85

Dear all,

Im desperately searching for the Ulyse jacket in green, do you know an online shop or a store in the Netherlands where I can find it??? Thank you!


----------



## am2022

my my... somebody has been busy

can't wait for the mod pics as well!!!




Amsterdam said:


> Wow, this thread goes fast! I love all the outfit pics
> Keep them coming!
> 
> I have been too busy to take pics of my outfits lately, but I do like to share some new goodies that I got recently and haven't had the chance to wear yet, all from previous collections.
> I haven't bought many things from the new collection yet, only the Ammi net dress, but I'm planning to do some serious shopping when I go to Nice in May.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Jabung, eggplant July jacket with Jade beading, 'Rag' waistcoat from SS '09, Jano waistcoat, Adela skirts, Ammi net dress from current collection, Mana dress, Red Jabung waistcoat.


----------



## am2022

love the pic and the pants as well!!!
hope you had fun at Coachella! post more pics!



Tee said:


> Hey lovely ladies, just thought I'd share a pic wearing my new Itzels last weekend at Coachella!


----------



## tb-purselover

Wow *Amsterdam*, how did I miss your post?! You got some amazing new pieces. You are so lucky to be able to go the the press sale. I can't wait to see your mod pics. You will look gorgeous!



Amsterdam said:


> Wow, this thread goes fast! I love all the outfit pics
> Keep them coming!
> 
> I have been too busy to take pics of my outfits lately, but I do like to share some new goodies that I got recently and haven't had the chance to wear yet, all from previous collections.
> I haven't bought many things from the new collection yet, only the Ammi net dress, but I'm planning to do some serious shopping when I go to Nice in May.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Jabung, eggplant July jacket with Jade beading, 'Rag' waistcoat from SS '09, Jano waistcoat, Adela skirts, Ammi net dress from current collection, Mana dress, Red Jabung waistcoat.


----------



## Isabelfan

Amsterdam said:
			
		

> Wow, this thread goes fast! I love all the outfit pics
> Keep them coming!
> 
> I have been too busy to take pics of my outfits lately, but I do like to share some new goodies that I got recently and haven't had the chance to wear yet, all from previous collections.
> I haven't bought many things from the new collection yet, only the Ammi net dress, but I'm planning to do some serious shopping when I go to Nice in May.
> 
> Red Jabung, eggplant July jacket with Jade beading, 'Rag' waistcoat from SS '09, Jano waistcoat, Adela skirts, Ammi net dress from current collection, Mana dress, Red Jabung waistcoat.



How lovely! Such special pieces from various collections. The beauty of IM. Her collections are timeless!  The pieces are distinctively IM yet your own collection can be so personalised!


----------



## angelastoel

I love all the mod pics, today I am wearing my Fosfo jacket:


----------



## Miss.M

Hi. I've been following this thread for a while, such lovely IM collections everybody on this thread has! 

Your Fosfo jacket is amazing Angela! I think it might be my favorite Marant jacket. I'm looking for one, but they seem quite hard to come by. May I ask where you found yours?


----------



## angelastoel

Miss.M said:


> Hi. I've been following this thread for a while, such lovely IM collections everybody on this thread has!
> 
> Your Fosfo jacket is amazing Angela! I think it might be my favorite Marant jacket. I'm looking for one, but they seem quite hard to come by. May I ask where you found yours?



This jacket is also one of my favorites, I have searched for it so long and was actually one of the first jackets on my wishlist. 
I found mine on ebay, I have seen them 2-3 times before, but they often go up in price very fast. And one time I saw one at a dutch online marketplace, but that one was already sold. I have also seen the light version in summer 2010 for 400 euro bin, but I let it pass because my first choice was the darker one, now I really regret that!


----------



## juneping

love everyone's mod pix!! everyone's looking fabulous!!
so many goodies....


----------



## meishe

So many great things to look at on this thread!! Love seeing the variety!

I'd just like to hear about anyone's experience with international returns to MyTheresa... smooth process? Worth the hassle? NAP returns are just so simple, but sometimes they just don't have what I want!


----------



## angelastoel

meishe said:


> So many great things to look at on this thread!! Love seeing the variety!
> 
> I'd just like to hear about anyone's experience with international returns to MyTheresa... smooth process? Worth the hassle? NAP returns are just so simple, but sometimes they just don't have what I want!



I did it once a few years back, everything went smooth. But you only get your item refunded, not the shipping costs, like NAP. But maybe that has changed.


----------



## tb-purselover

meishe said:


> So many great things to look at on this thread!! Love seeing the variety!
> 
> I'd just like to hear about anyone's experience with international returns to MyTheresa... smooth process? Worth the hassle? NAP returns are just so simple, but sometimes they just don't have what I want!



I bought the Ines skirt from mytheresa in February or early march during a free shipping promo. I ended up returning it and it went very smoothly for me. I received notification when they received it and a week later I receive my refund to the cc used. However you will not receive a refund on shipping or duties. You just receive a refund on the items price.

Return shipping is free. So I only lost the duties fee since I got free shipping to me.

HTH!


----------



## angelastoel

looks like Kate Bosworth already got FW 2012 items, I love how she combined that blouse!


----------



## nycbagfiend

DollyAntics said:


> With Guan shirt again and black renells and just before Christmas with black renells and the bekket trainers.



love the outfits, dollyantics!  i just got the ulyse and excited to see so many styling ideas!


----------



## nycbagfiend

Amsterdam said:


> I had the chance to go to the IM 'vente presse' and some items are from Ebay.



that must have been awesome!  you got some fabulous finds!


----------



## nycbagfiend

angelastoel said:


> I love all the mod pics, today I am wearing my Fosfo jacket:



gorgeous, angela!  you have such a fabulous collection of IM!  i love how chic yet easygoing the jacket is with a pair of boyfriend jeans!


----------



## meishe

tb-purselover said:
			
		

> I bought the Ines skirt from mytheresa in February or early march during a free shipping promo. I ended up returning it and it went very smoothly for me. I received notification when they received it and a week later I receive my refund to the cc used. However you will not receive a refund on shipping or duties. You just receive a refund on the items price.
> 
> Return shipping is free. So I only lost the duties fee since I got free shipping to me.
> 
> HTH!






			
				angelastoel said:
			
		

> I did it once a few years back, everything went smooth. But you only get your item refunded, not the shipping costs, like NAP. But maybe that has changed.




Thanks ladies! I'd be losing about $100 if I had to return it... so I'd better make sure I'm willing to take the hit. Good to know they are reliable, though. Hoping the S/S sales hurry up!


----------



## lumy_

angelastoel said:
			
		

> I love all the mod pics, today I am wearing my Fosfo jacket:
> http://toothfairyfashiontale.blogspot.com/2012/04/outfit-opposites.html
> http://toothfairyfashiontale.blogspot.com/2012/04/outfit-opposites.html



You look great, I have this jacket too but I never actually wear it. I really should try to wear it more, it's a great jacket!


----------



## flower71

angelastoel said:


> I love all the mod pics, today I am wearing my Fosfo jacket:


lovely pic angela, and you forgot to mention the shoes...How do they fit? I am so envious of women wearing Loubs...I think in my next life, maybe I'll have the right feet


----------



## angelastoel

flower71 said:


> lovely pic angela, and you forgot to mention the shoes...How do they fit? I am so envious of women wearing Loubs...I think in my next life, maybe I'll have the right feet



Thanks girl! I was advised to order my own or size half down and I am usually a size 36,5-37, so I ordered the 36,5. When I first put them on it was painful. But I read that was normal with the pigalles. The front part felt way too narrow. I suddenly remembered that in the army the put boiled water in their shoes and empty them and wear those shoes all day, that way the shoes form faster to your feet. So I put stuffing paper in boiling water, put those in the front part for a few minutes and wore them for an hour. After that they felt tight, but not painful. After that I wore them at home for 1-2 hours, and now they already feel very comfy. I even walked on them to my local market and back without blisters! So don't get put off by how they first feel, because to me they felt very painful at first sight!


----------



## angelastoel

lumy_ said:


> You look great, I have this jacket too but I never actually wear it. I really should try to wear it more, it's a great jacket!



Thanks! And you should definitely wear it more, it is so versatile and beautiful, one of the best jackets ever!


----------



## Tee

amacasa said:


> love the pic and the pants as well!!!
> hope you had fun at Coachella! post more pics!



Thank you amacasa!!  It was a blast, and I will def post more!


----------



## Tee

angelastoel said:


> I love all the mod pics, today I am wearing my Fosfo jacket:



Absolutely love how you styled this outfit!


----------



## lalauriste

angelastoel said:


> looks like Kate Bosworth already got FW 2012 items, I love how she combined that blouse!
> spacetalk.net/blue/3x1kate.jpg



Can someone id Kate's Parka? It's perfect...


----------



## tonkamama

angelastoel said:


> I love all the mod pics, today I am wearing my Fosfo jacket:


Looking FAB as always!!   Angel please post more pictures!!


----------



## am2022

The name escapes me
Right now but it's the long sleeve version of the ulysse!!!



lalauriste said:


> Can someone id Kate's Parka? It's perfect...


----------



## chicjean

Has anyone seen/tried these on yet??

http://www.barneys.com/Fringed-Jean...utm_medium=ShopStyle.com&utm_campaign=Primary


----------



## tonkamama

chicjean said:


> Has anyone seen/tried these on yet??
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Fringed-Jean...utm_medium=ShopStyle.com&utm_campaign=Primary


tb-purselover has posted her mod picture (refer to below link & post # 9563).  

I bought one too, TTS fits like itzel ..  will try to post a mod soon...  hehe 


http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/isabel-marant-clothes-and-accessories-660254-638.html


----------



## tb-purselover

chicjean said:


> Has anyone seen/tried these on yet??
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Fringed-Jean...utm_medium=ShopStyle.com&utm_campaign=Primary



Hey *chicjean*, 

They run true to size. I'm a size 1 or 38. A few pages back I have a pic of me wearing them with the Tizy top. The picture isn't that great though so you can't tell what jeans they are. I looove the reo's (or fringed jeans) though! Tonkamama also has a pair and a few other tpf-ers have them too. 

I think they are more of a straight jean (through the calves). But if you size down it is more like a skinny through the calves. But there is no way I could size down because I have hips and thighs LOL.


----------



## birkingal

angelastoel said:


> what I have seen from your closet, so far, you are definitely not in need of anything, your IM collection is great and don't get me started on your chanel jackets....but it is always nice to have even more, hehe



The grass is greener on the other side. What I'd give to bury myself in your wardrobe. There are so many pieces that I covet from your collection.


----------



## bellsandstars

I love Isabel Marant too and have quite a lot of her jacket and dress. She also does very cute skirts for summer I think. But I would LOVE to own a FLANA so if anyone has one they want to sell look no further! Any colour in a size 2 or 3 would be amazing!


----------



## tb-purselover

Here is what I'm wearing today. I'm wearing the Miro pants and Bobby sneakers. It is getting warm here! Yay!


----------



## tonkamama

*Ladies, here is my today's outfit ~ the Reo Embroidered skinny jeans pairing with silk sweater top by Zadig & Voltaire. * 






*Want to share another dress room snap shot... I live in my IPA .  
*


----------



## tonkamama

tb-purselover said:


> Here is what I'm wearing today. I'm wearing the Miro pants and Bobby sneakers. It is getting warm here! Yay!


*tb ~ you look so cute in Miro!! *Glad weather is getting warmer as I am more of a summer person, but sad that I can no longer wear my IM jackets (even tho I don't have much yet...  hehe).


----------



## meishe

tonkamama said:
			
		

> Ladies, here is my today's outfit ~ the Reo Embroidered skinny jeans pairing with silk sweater top by Zadig & Voltaire.
> 
> Want to share another dress room snap shot... I live in my IPA .



Love these tonka!, Such great statement jeans! I'm glad to see someone pulling off these looks


----------



## tb-purselover

*Thanks Tonka!* I've been feeling sporty lately. I think my miro's remind me so such of baseball pants. 

You look awesome!!! I love both outfits. Can you share info about the shirt you are wearing with  the IPA? Love the color and sporty look. 




tonkamama said:


> *Ladies, here is my today's outfit ~ the Reo Embroidered skinny jeans pairing with silk sweater top by Zadig & Voltaire. *
> 
> 
> 
> [B]Want to share another dress room snap shot... I live in my IPA :graucho:.
> [/B]
> [IMG]


----------



## nycbagfiend

tb-purselover said:


> Here is what I'm wearing today. I'm wearing the Miro pants and Bobby sneakers. It is getting warm here! Yay!



super cute, tb!  i love the bobbys with the crop length pant and you're right--they do have a baseball feel to them!  as a born and bred new yorker, the first thing i thought of are the yankees pinstripes (tho i'm a die hard s.f. giants fan!)!


----------



## nycbagfiend

tonkamama said:


> *Ladies, here is my today's outfit ~ the Reo Embroidered skinny jeans pairing with silk sweater top by Zadig & Voltaire. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Want to share another dress room snap shot... I live in my IPA .
> *



 staying with the baseball theme, you are knocking it out of the park tonka!  love the styling of both outfits...i've somehow been avoiding getting any of the pants this season but you are totally making me need to go out and both the ipa and reo!


----------



## chicjean

tonkamama said:


> tb-purselover has posted her mod picture (refer to below link & post # 9563).
> 
> I bought one too, TTS fits like itzel ..  will try to post a mod soon...  hehe
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/isabel-marant-clothes-and-accessories-660254-638.html





tb-purselover said:


> Hey *chicjean*,
> 
> They run true to size. I'm a size 1 or 38. A few pages back I have a pic of me wearing them with the Tizy top. The picture isn't that great though so you can't tell what jeans they are. I looove the reo's (or fringed jeans) though! Tonkamama also has a pair and a few other tpf-ers have them too.
> 
> I think they are more of a straight jean (through the calves). But if you size down it is more like a skinny through the calves. But there is no way I could size down because I have hips and thighs LOL.



Thank you both!! You look FANTASTIC in them! 

Thinking about possibly getting these since the price isn't as bad as I had originally thought. FINALLY got my Ziane issue sorted out (yay, Paypal!) so I don't know if I want to go for the Reo's or the tie-dye Itzels...


----------



## jellylicious

tb-purselover said:


> Here is what I'm wearing today. I'm wearing the Miro pants and Bobby sneakers. It is getting warm here! Yay!


You look super comfy and sporty!  Perfect for running around.



tonkamama said:


> *Ladies, here is my today's outfit ~ the Reo Embroidered skinny jeans pairing with silk sweater top by Zadig & Voltaire. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Want to share another dress room snap shot... I live in my IPA .
> *


The Reos' are made for you. Just lovely! *Congrats Tonkamama *!


----------



## jellylicious

chicjean said:


> Thank you both!! You look FANTASTIC in them!
> 
> Thinking about possibly getting these since the price isn't as bad as I had originally thought. FINALLY got my Ziane issue sorted out (yay, Paypal!) so I don't know if I want to go for the Reo's or the tie-dye Itzels...



Hey chicjean-good to hear that you got it all sorted out. Must be a relief and now to properly channel those funds.  Which pair will you go for????  They are both great and so different from each other...both?


----------



## juneping

*tonka, tb,*

you two look super fabulous!!

i am sorry i can't keep up with the fast growing speed lately....just want to say LOVE ALL the mod pix 

i also just got the itzel rose jeans...damn - they run big. so now i got 2... need to sell the FR38 soon. i am quite frustrated with IM sizing...


----------



## mercer

Tonka and purselover- such beauties!!!!  Thanks for posting pics your fine selves!


----------



## tonkamama

*Thank you ladies!!* 
*tb-purselover ~* *Love love your miro!!*  Hope one day I can hunt one down on the EvilBay.  Regarding my racer-back tank (an oldies from few years ago), it is by Twenty8Twelve ~ S. Miller (she also wears lots of IM so I wonder she could be getting most of her design inspiration from IM..).  For some reason I love this tank shirt just can't part with it.  

*nycbagfiend ~* Both Reo & IPA are really cool and hope to see you rocking them soon.  

*chicjean ~* so glad you got the issue resolved in your favor.  Now please let us know which pants you have in mind...  

*juneping ~ *I am frustrated with IM sizing too...  FYI...  the Reo I got is a size 36, however the black Zillah I can only fit into a size 38 !  Please post your modeling picture soon...  I am also eyeing the *itzel rose jeans!! * 



meishe said:


> Love these tonka!, Such great statement jeans! I'm glad to see someone pulling off these looks





tb-purselover said:


> *Thanks Tonka!* I've been feeling sporty lately. I think my miro's remind me so such of baseball pants.
> 
> You look awesome!!! I love both outfits. *Can you share info about the shirt you are wearing with  the IPA? *Love the color and sporty look.





nycbagfiend said:


> staying with the baseball theme, you are knocking it out of the park tonka!  love the styling of both outfits...i've somehow been avoiding getting any of the pants this season but you are totally making me need to go out and both the ipa and reo!





chicjean said:


> Thank you both!! You look FANTASTIC in them!
> 
> Thinking about possibly getting these since the price isn't as bad as I had originally thought. FINALLY got my Ziane issue sorted out (yay, Paypal!) so I don't know if I want to go for the Reo's or the tie-dye Itzels...





jellylicious said:


> The Reos' are made for you. Just lovely! *Congrats Tonkamama *!





juneping said:


> *tonka, tb,*
> 
> you two look super fabulous!!
> 
> i am sorry i can't keep up with the fast growing speed lately....just want to say LOVE ALL the mod pix
> 
> *i also just got the itzel rose jeans.*..damn - they run big. so now i got 2... need to sell the FR38 soon. i am quite frustrated with IM sizing...


----------



## zzhoneybee

Thank you ladies for all of your kind words!!

I wanted to give a heads up- I found a pair of Poppy pumps in nude at a local store in size 39 for $250 if anyone is interested!!  PM me for info!!


----------



## Jaded81

tonkamama said:
			
		

> Thank you ladies!!
> tb-purselover ~ Love love your miro!!  Hope one day I can hunt one down on the EvilBay.  Regarding my racer-back tank (an oldies from few years ago), it is by Twenty8Twelve ~ S. Miller (she also wears lots of IM so I wonder she could be getting most of her design inspiration from IM..).  For some reason I love this tank shirt just can't part with it.
> 
> nycbagfiend ~ Both Reo & IPA are really cool and hope to see you rocking them soon.
> 
> chicjean ~ so glad you got the issue resolved in your favor.  Now please let us know which pants you have in mind...
> 
> juneping ~ I am frustrated with IM sizing too...  FYI...  the Reo I got is a size 36, however the black Zillah I can only fit into a size 38 !  Please post your modeling picture soon...  I am also eyeing the itzel rose jeans!!



Love the Reos on you! Unfortunately the smallest size will be too big for me


----------



## Jaded81

juneping said:
			
		

> tonka, tb,
> 
> you two look super fabulous!!
> 
> i am sorry i can't keep up with the fast growing speed lately....just want to say LOVE ALL the mod pix
> 
> i also just got the itzel rose jeans...damn - they run big. so now i got 2... need to sell the FR38 soon. i am quite frustrated with IM sizing...



Oh wow congrats! How did you end up with 2 of the same jeans?


----------



## Jaded81

tb-purselover said:
			
		

> Here is what I'm wearing today. I'm wearing the Miro pants and Bobby sneakers. It is getting warm here! Yay!



Beautiful! Gosh you have such great pieces! This pliro jeans are on my wish list!


----------



## Jaded81

tb-purselover said:
			
		

> Here is what I'm wearing today. I'm wearing the Miro pants and Bobby sneakers. It is getting warm here! Yay!



Btw, how is the sizing like? Do you think a size 0 will be ok for me? Am dying to get a pair of striped pliros and black miros


----------



## Jaded81

angelastoel said:
			
		

> I love all the mod pics, today I am wearing my Fosfo jacket:
> http://toothfairyfashiontale.blogspot.com/2012/04/outfit-opposites.html
> http://toothfairyfashiontale.blogspot.com/2012/04/outfit-opposites.html



Lucky girl! You have practically every Isabel Marant jacket there is!!! Love!


----------



## Jaded81

DollyAntics said:
			
		

> With my new Ulyse jacket today and Etoile Guan denim shirt.



Totally in love with the Ulyse jacket!


----------



## Jaded81

Amsterdam said:
			
		

> Wow, this thread goes fast! I love all the outfit pics
> Keep them coming!
> 
> I have been too busy to take pics of my outfits lately, but I do like to share some new goodies that I got recently and haven't had the chance to wear yet, all from previous collections.
> I haven't bought many things from the new collection yet, only the Ammi net dress, but I'm planning to do some serious shopping when I go to Nice in May.
> 
> Red Jabung, eggplant July jacket with Jade beading, 'Rag' waistcoat from SS '09, Jano waistcoat, Adela skirts, Ammi net dress from current collection, Mana dress, Red Jabung waistcoat.



Wow, what a haul! Cannot wait for your mod pics!!


----------



## tb-purselover

Jaded81 said:


> Btw, how is the sizing like? Do you think a size 0 will be ok for me? Am dying to get a pair of striped pliros and black miros


Thank you!

They run small imho. I took a sz 1 and I think they are more a sz 0. When I got them I had to really work to get into them . I think you could take a sz 0 and be fine since they run small.


----------



## tb-purselover

all my IM mavens! I'm glad I have other IM fans to share my love with.



mercer said:


> Tonka and purselover- such beauties!!!!  Thanks for posting pics your fine selves!





jellylicious said:


> You look super comfy and sporty!  Perfect for running around.





nycbagfiend said:


> super cute, tb!  i love the bobbys with the  crop length pant and you're right--they do have a baseball feel to them!   as a born and bred new yorker, the first thing i thought of are the  yankees pinstripes (tho i'm a die hard s.f. giants fan!)!





chicjean said:


> Thank you both!! You look FANTASTIC in them!
> 
> *Thinking about possibly getting these since the price isn't as bad as I  had originally thought. FINALLY got my Ziane issue sorted out (yay,  Paypal!) so I don't know if I want to go for the Reo's or the tie-dye  Itzels*...



Yay *chicjean*, I'm so happy for you! I'm glad it got sorted out  and you no longer need to stress over it. So, what calls to you more?  The Reos or tie-dye Itzels? Either one is a winner.



juneping said:


> *tonka, tb,*
> 
> you two look super fabulous!!
> 
> *i also just got the itzel rose jeans*...damn - they run big. so now i got 2... need to sell the FR38 soon. i am quite frustrated with IM sizing...



Ooo, I can't wait to see them. I know, IM sizing is all over the place.  What is the rise on your rose jeans? Is it 7" or 9.5"? I wonder if the  retailer got it wrong, like with chicjean's situation? I wonder if you  were sold the Pepito rose jeans instead? Is there a way you can return to sz 38 for a refund instead of having to sell them?


----------



## tb-purselover

tonkamama said:


> * Regarding my racer-back tank (an oldies from few years ago), it is by Twenty8Twelve ~ S. Miller *(she also wears lots of IM so I wonder she could be getting most of her design inspiration from IM..).  For some reason I love this tank shirt just can't part with it.


Thanks for giving me the info. Bummer, I guess I'll have to look for another sporty shirt or tank. It is really cute and I love the color!


----------



## gadea

tonkamama said:


> *Ladies, here is my today's outfit ~ the Reo Embroidered skinny jeans pairing with silk sweater top by Zadig & Voltaire. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Want to share another dress room snap shot... I live in my IPA .
> *


Perfect outfits Tonka!! i loved how you paired the Reos


----------



## juneping

Jaded81 said:


> Oh wow congrats! How did you end up with 2 of the same jeans?



i thought i was late to this pair so i got the 38 on ebay..since everywhere says it runs TTS .....the seller was very very nice. but when i put them on...they were very loose on the legs (i have skinny legs)..felt like bf cut to me which i just never like....so i went to barneys which is the only store that carries it for now...i tried the 36 and they fit. so now i got 2. 



tb-purselover said:


> Ooo, I can't wait to see them. I know, IM sizing is all over the place.  What is the rise on your rose jeans? Is it 7" or 9.5"? I wonder if the  retailer got it wrong, like with chicjean's situation? I wonder if you  were sold the Pepito rose jeans instead? Is there a way you can return to sz 38 for a refund instead of having to sell them?



no..the style is the same, they all got super long inseam 35 inches...it's just the itzel rose runs larger than the snake cord. can't trust those online store...they all said run TTS...tts my a**... 
the rise is 7" for 36 but 8" for 38 and 40...can you believe it?!
and IM got the same fabric for at least 2 different styles....OMG...so confusing. and there's none online store you can actually check all styles in one spot. the new guard got this same style in gray (very light violet)...very unique.

btw, i don't work for the new guard...but they got a very great stylist...i thought they're more creative than other NAP and alikes....check their website out.


----------



## tb-purselover

Oh bummer *Juneping* about having to resell the 38. Well, this style is very popular so it will probably sell sooner then later. Especially that colorway!

IM sizing is so frustrating. I wish that all Itzels ran the same. But of course, based on your information, they don't. I wonder why they can't seem to be consistent. Either way, I can't wait to see pics of you wearing your 36s! Post pics of them soon . I am so curious to see the color modeled on a tpf-er.

Yes, I love The New Guard styling. It is the best. I love going to their site just to look at how great they put things together! It is one of my favorites for inspiration.





juneping said:


> i thought i was late to this pair so i got the 38 on ebay..since everywhere says it runs TTS .....the seller was very very nice. but when
> 
> no..the style is the same, they all got super long inseam 35 inches...it's just the itzel rose runs larger than the snake cord. can't trust those online store...they all said run TTS...tts my a**...
> the rise is 7" for 36 but 8" for 38 and 40...can you believe it?!
> and IM got the same fabric for at least 2 different styles....OMG...so confusing. and there's none online store you can actually check all styles in one spot. the new guard got this same style in gray (very light violet)...very unique.
> 
> btw, i don't work for the new guard...but they got a very great stylist...i thought they're more creative than other NAP and alikes....check their website out.


----------



## jellylicious

What do you ladies think of the sapi top? paired it with the itzels and rios to see. i think it is a good layering top. keepers?


----------



## Tee

tb-purselover said:


> Here is what I'm wearing today. I'm wearing the Miro pants and Bobby sneakers. It is getting warm here! Yay!



Love those pants on you! They work so well with the Bobbys!



tonkamama said:


> *Ladies, here is my today's outfit ~ the Reo Embroidered skinny jeans pairing with silk sweater top by Zadig & Voltaire. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Want to share another dress room snap shot... I live in my IPA .
> *



Awesome styling of both outfits! You look gorgeous!!



jellylicious said:


> What do you ladies think of the sapi top? paired it with the itzels and rios to see. i think it is a good layering top. keepers?



Totally a keeper! Now I want one! Haha! Awesome outfit from head to toe!


----------



## am2022

loving all the looks.. im working and just doing a quick peek in here!!!  
more pics please!


----------



## juneping

jellylicious said:


> What do you ladies think of the sapi top? paired it with the itzels and rios to see. i think it is a good layering top. keepers?



keeper


----------



## tonkamama

jellylicious said:


> What do you ladies think of the sapi top? paired it with the itzels and rios to see. i think it is a good layering top. keepers?


Jelly ~ Keeper!!!


----------



## tb-purselover

jellylicious said:


> What do you ladies think of the sapi top? paired it with the itzels and rios to see. i think it is a good layering top. keepers?



Yes, it is a keeper.


----------



## tonkamama

*Thank you ladies!!* 

*Jaded81 ~* You may wear size 36 like a boyfriend cut, I would say Reos 36 fits like true 26.   

*gadea ~* Thank you, I like my ZV top too, it has few tiny fringes which matching my Reos...  hehe 



mercer said:


> Tonka and purselover- such beauties!!!!  Thanks for posting pics your fine selves!





Jaded81 said:


> Love the Reos on you! Unfortunately the smallest size will be too big for me





gadea said:


> Perfect outfits Tonka!! i loved how you paired the Reos





Tee said:


> Awesome styling of both outfits! You look gorgeous!!


----------



## gadea

tonkamama said:


> *Thank you ladies!!*
> 
> *Jaded81 ~* You may wear size 36 like a boyfriend cut, I would say Reos 36 fits like true 26.
> 
> *gadea ~* Thank you, I like my ZV top too, it has few tiny fringes which matching my Reos...  hehe



I know, I have seen the pull master at ZV and it´s awesome. I love to mix IM with ZV


----------



## birkingal

jellylicious said:


> What do you ladies think of the sapi top? paired it with the itzels and rios to see. i think it is a good layering top. keepers?




WOW!!!  You look amazing! Beyond sexy and rocker chic!


----------



## birkingal

tonkamama said:


> *Ladies, here is my today's outfit ~ the Reo Embroidered skinny jeans pairing with silk sweater top by Zadig & Voltaire. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Want to share another dress room snap shot... I live in my IPA .
> *



Tonka, you remind me of a HK celebrity (name escapes me). So glamorous and pretty.


----------



## birkingal

tb-purselover said:


> Here is what I'm wearing today. I'm wearing the Miro pants and Bobby sneakers. It is getting warm here! Yay!




*tb-purselover*, love the simple but cool outfit. Looks comfortable and practical too.


----------



## nycbagfiend

jellylicious said:


> What do you ladies think of the sapi top? paired it with the itzels and rios to see. i think it is a good layering top. keepers?



me likey!  keeper!


----------



## am2022

Jelley... i agree.. keep !!!  I almost bought the same top from an ebay seller thinking it was new with tags .. but when she said used once.. i backed off, i saw it sold 2 days ago..

SO this is the long sleeve version of the Ulysse ladies.. called URO!

I haven't seen it in the US yet... maybe just got distributed in france?  remains to be seen!


----------



## am2022

Ive been having love and hate relationship with the woody sandal.. wanting to buy it 6 months ago.. then backing off.. then searching again...

anybody here that owns these babies? pros and cons ?


----------



## deango




----------



## jellylicious

Thanks ladies! KEEPERS it is!!! I tried it with a white long sleeve shirt and looks good too.


----------



## Amsterdam

amacasa said:


> Ive been having love and hate relationship with the woody sandal.. wanting to buy it 6 months ago.. then backing off.. then searching again...
> 
> anybody here that owns these babies? pros and cons ?



I own the Woody sandals, I found them for a very good price on Ebay and I'm really happy with them, there're quite comfy for a sandal with a 12cm heel. They fit TTS.
Are you eyeing a pair?


----------



## Amsterdam

jellylicious said:


> What do you ladies think of the sapi top? paired it with the itzels and rios to see. i think it is a good layering top. keepers?



Love it on you, keeper!


----------



## tonkamama

birkingal said:


> Tonka, you remind me of a HK celebrity (name escapes me). So glamorous and pretty.


*birkingal ~* oh thank you my dear , you are so sweet...


----------



## tb-purselover

birkingal said:


> *tb-purselover*, love the simple but cool outfit. Looks comfortable and practical too.


Thank you brikingal! That's exactly what I was looking for that day .


----------



## flower71

tb-purselover said:


> Here is what I'm wearing today. I'm wearing the Miro pants and Bobby sneakers. It is getting warm here! Yay!


lovely! OK, I go off for a few days and boy have I got to catch up!
 We're Chan Lu bracelets twins


----------



## flower71

tonkamama said:


> *Ladies, here is my today's outfit ~ the Reo Embroidered skinny jeans pairing with silk sweater top by Zadig & Voltaire. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Want to share another dress room snap shot... I live in my IPA .
> *


I agree with birkingal, so glamourous! Those Ipas are really a must have, you wear them so well! Can I play in your closet?


----------



## flower71

jellylicious said:


> What do you ladies think of the sapi top? paired it with the itzels and rios to see. i think it is a good layering top. keepers?


Totally  A.W.E.S.O.M.E!


----------



## flower71

amacasa said:


> Jelley... i agree.. keep !!!  I almost bought the same top from an ebay seller thinking it was new with tags .. but when she said used once.. i backed off, i saw it sold 2 days ago..
> 
> SO this is the long sleeve version of the Ulysse ladies.. called URO!
> 
> I haven't seen it in the US yet... maybe just got distributed in france?  remains to be seen!


Hey girl! i've seen and tried on a jacket, which isn't really the long sleeve version of the Ulyse, it's lighter (I don't know the exact composition) and it's quite yellow (too yellow for my taste...) But one of the SA wears hers everytime I  stop by and it's really cool. It's much more expensive than the Ulyse (I think it was around 550/600 euros??) which I really can't justify so maybe on sale...
About the long sleeve version, I don't think I have come across it yet...Will be on the look out, ok?


----------



## Jaded81

It looked so good on you that I ordered this at 3am this morning (right after your mod pic) 



jellylicious said:


> Thanks ladies! KEEPERS it is!!! I tried it with a white long sleeve shirt and looks good too.


----------



## Jaded81

Love this! Wonder if it comes in army green?!



amacasa said:


> Jelley... i agree.. keep !!!  I almost bought the same top from an ebay seller thinking it was new with tags .. but when she said used once.. i backed off, i saw it sold 2 days ago..
> 
> SO this is the long sleeve version of the Ulysse ladies.. called URO!
> 
> I haven't seen it in the US yet... maybe just got distributed in france?  remains to be seen!


----------



## Jaded81

Thanks dear!



tb-purselover said:


> Thank you!
> 
> They run small imho. I took a sz 1 and I think they are more a sz 0. When I got them I had to really work to get into them . I think you could take a sz 0 and be fine since they run small.


----------



## Jaded81

Awhh what a bummer! I'm sure you will be able to sell it in no time!! 




juneping said:


> i thought i was late to this pair so i got the 38 on ebay..since everywhere says it runs TTS .....the seller was very very nice. but when i put them on...they were very loose on the legs (i have skinny legs)..felt like bf cut to me which i just never like....so i went to barneys which is the only store that carries it for now...i tried the 36 and they fit. so now i got 2.
> 
> 
> 
> no..the style is the same, they all got super long inseam 35 inches...it's just the itzel rose runs larger than the snake cord. can't trust those online store...they all said run TTS...tts my a**...
> the rise is 7" for 36 but 8" for 38 and 40...can you believe it?!
> and IM got the same fabric for at least 2 different styles....OMG...so confusing. and there's none online store you can actually check all styles in one spot. the new guard got this same style in gray (very light violet)...very unique.
> 
> btw, i don't work for the new guard...but they got a very great stylist...i thought they're more creative than other NAP and alikes....check their website out.


----------



## Jaded81

Will have to think about it...I'm short so I usually stay away from boyfriend jeans bc I think it will make me look shorter!



tonkamama said:


> *Thank you ladies!!*
> 
> *Jaded81 ~* You may wear size 36 like a boyfriend cut, I would say Reos 36 fits like true 26.
> 
> *gadea ~* Thank you, I like my ZV top too, it has few tiny fringes which matching my Reos...  hehe


----------



## Jaded81

Heheheh but it will be a fine butt exposure! 



nycbagfiend said:


> cute!  i wish i could wear those but i think they'd be indecent on me--i'm a shade over 5'8" and find IM cutoffs give me butt exposure!


----------



## juneping

these are the itzel rose jeans.


----------



## Jaded81

Oh wow June, you're def the master of layering!! Awesome outfit!!




juneping said:


> these are the itzel rose jeans.


----------



## chicjean

*jellylicious, tonkamama, tb-purselover*, thank you! I'm really on the fence. I love love love the tie dyed itzels in Navy, but I have a pair of black and white tie dyed jeans from J Brand and I almost feel like they're too similar. Since I can only afford one pair this season, I'm leaning towards the Reos since they're so different. You know? Hopefully, but not likely, a few other items I'm lusting after make it to sale time, but I doubt it! 

*juneping*, hope you get your weird issue sorted out, too! i know how frustrating it can be! been lurking on the new guard site, but i'm nervous about buying anything from Australia since I'm in the US- did you have a good experience with them last time?

Also, LOVE LOVE your rose itzels! 



jellylicious said:


> What do you ladies think of the sapi top? paired it with the itzels and rios to see. i think it is a good layering top. keepers?


 LOVE!! So glad you're keeping it! 

*amacasa*, been eyeing the Woody sandals for a while, but haven't been able to track a pair down. I think they're pretty awesome!


----------



## AriB

Has anyone tried on or purchased the Agora poncho ?
Thanks


----------



## jellylicious

Jaded81 said:


> It looked so good on you that I ordered this at 3am this morning (right after your mod pic)


 Love it! Hope to see a mod pix real soon. 



juneping said:


> these are the itzel rose jeans.


These look and fit you fantastic! Great styling with the rose itzel.


----------



## juneping

chicjean said:


> *jellylicious, tonkamama, tb-purselover*, thank you! I'm really on the fence. I love love love the tie dyed itzels in Navy, but I have a pair of black and white tie dyed jeans from J Brand and I almost feel like they're too similar. Since I can only afford one pair this season, I'm leaning towards the Reos since they're so different. You know? Hopefully, but not likely, a few other items I'm lusting after make it to sale time, but I doubt it!
> 
> *juneping*, hope you get your weird issue sorted out, too! i know how frustrating it can be! been lurking on the new guard site, but i'm nervous about buying anything from Australia since I'm in the US- did you have a good experience with them last time?
> 
> Also, LOVE LOVE your rose itzels!
> 
> 
> LOVE!! So glad you're keeping it!
> 
> *amacasa*, been eyeing the Woody sandals for a while, but haven't been able to track a pair down. I think they're pretty awesome!



did you get the zillah??

the new guard...my experience was very pleasant. for IM...you have to contact/email someone and they responded right away. and they used the default postal (USPS for the US) and no duty/custom involved. no tax...nothing. over certain price is free shipping. but their stuff is out of stock quick.


----------



## juneping

thanks* jaded & jelly*!!


----------



## chicjean

juneping said:
			
		

> did you get the zillah??
> 
> the new guard...my experience was very pleasant. for IM...you have to contact/email someone and they responded right away. and they used the default postal (USPS for the US) and no duty/custom involved. no tax...nothing. over certain price is free shipping. but their stuff is out of stock quick.



Good to know, thank you.

I didn't. I didn't think that the Reo or Itzel's would be as close in price, and if I'm gonna spend the money I think I'd rather get something a little more one of a kind, if you know what I mean. I love the Zillah, so hopefully I can snag them if they make it to sale.


----------



## Kaypa

juneping said:


> these are the itzel rose jeans.


 
Hi! I am new to this thread, but have been silently lurking and drooling over everyone's gorgeous mod pics and acquisitions! So inspirational and you all look so extremely good in IM! 

Just wanted to say that I love this picture and that I love your style Juneping!


----------



## juneping

Kaypa said:


> Hi! I am new to this thread, but have been silently lurking and drooling over everyone's gorgeous mod pics and acquisitions! So inspirational and you all look so extremely good in IM!
> 
> Just wanted to say that I love this picture and that I love your style Juneping!



HI~~~**waving** with white paw....
thanks!! and actually i follow you on bloglovin ....and someone mentioned your blog here...and we all love your style......pls post some of your pix here...
i left a message on your blog once but didn't go thru...not sure why.


----------



## juneping

chicjean said:


> Good to know, thank you.
> 
> I didn't. I didn't think that the Reo or Itzel's would be as close in price, and if I'm gonna spend the money I think I'd rather get something a little more one of a kind, if you know what I mean. I love the Zillah, so hopefully I can snag them if they make it to sale.



i can understand where you are coming from.
i hope you'll have a smooth experience when you get your dream jeans


----------



## Kaypa

juneping said:


> HI~~~**waving** with white paw....
> thanks!! and actually i follow you on bloglovin too....and someone mentioned your blog here...and we all love your style......pls post some of your pix here...
> i left a message on your blog once but didn't go thru...not sure why.


 
Haha! Waving back with white paw here!  Is that a pic of your cat's paws? That's my cat.

Oh, I feel so honored. Thanks!  I will try to post pics some time later (at work right now, ahum).

Never saw your message. I am so sorry. Had some technical issues, but they should be sorted out. Thanks so much for following me. I really feel honored.


----------



## Jaded81

Ahah! You finally decided to join us! Yay!!!! Btw, I replied to your email this afternoon 




Kaypa said:


> Hi! I am new to this thread, but have been silently lurking and drooling over everyone's gorgeous mod pics and acquisitions! So inspirational and you all look so extremely good in IM!
> 
> Just wanted to say that I love this picture and that I love your style Juneping!


----------



## Jaded81

New to the thread but definitely not new to Isabel Marant! hehe


----------



## jellylicious

Kaypa said:


> Hi! I am new to this thread, but have been silently lurking and drooling over everyone's gorgeous mod pics and acquisitions! So inspirational and you all look so extremely good in IM!
> 
> Just wanted to say that I love this picture and that I love your style Juneping!


*Welcome Kaypa*-i just checked out your blog. You have a great style and you wear IM so beautifully! Love to see more of you and your mod pixs.


----------



## Jaded81

chicjean said:
			
		

> Good to know, thank you.
> 
> I didn't. I didn't think that the Reo or Itzel's would be as close in price, and if I'm gonna spend the money I think I'd rather get something a little more one of a kind, if you know what I mean. I love the Zillah, so hopefully I can snag them if they make it to sale.



I'm so glad you sorted out your jeans issue! Did you manage to locate one in the size you want?

So are you getting the Reos? They are stunning!


----------



## Jaded81

jellylicious said:
			
		

> Love it! Hope to see a mod pix real soon.
> 
> These look and fit you fantastic! Great styling with the rose itzel.



I think I might have to pass on the modelling pic after your fabulous one! You look soooooo darned stylish!!


----------



## Jaded81

juneping said:
			
		

> thanks jaded & jelly!!



You're most welcome! What I love most about you is that you wear the same pieces in so many different ways!!! I am trying to accumulate pieces that are versatile so I can get more bang for my buck!


----------



## am2022

Oh hello there.. I too have come across your blog... We welcome you with wide open arms to this thread and can't wait for more mod pics!!! 



Kaypa said:


> Hi! I am new to this thread, but have been silently lurking and drooling over everyone's gorgeous mod pics and acquisitions! So inspirational and you all look so extremely good in IM!
> 
> Just wanted to say that I love this picture and that I love your style Juneping!


----------



## flower71

Kaypa said:


> Haha! Waving back with white paw here!  Is that a pic of your cat's paws? That's my cat.
> 
> Oh, I feel so honored. Thanks!  I will try to post pics some time later (at work right now, ahum).
> 
> Never saw your message. I am so sorry. Had some technical issues, but they should be sorted out. Thanks so much for following me. I really feel honored.


A huge welcome to you, IM AND Acne lover (and Céline...). 
Can't wait to see your pics on here, we love inspiration...


----------



## flower71

chicjean said:


> Good to know, thank you.
> 
> I didn't. I didn't think that the Reo or Itzel's would be as close in price, and if I'm gonna spend the money I think I'd rather get something a little more one of a kind, if you know what I mean. I love the Zillah, so hopefully I can snag them if they make it to sale.


Can't wait to see what you decide on, maybe all 3?
You'll be rockin every one of them for sure. I let the Itzels go past me, and I am regretting it now. I usually need a month or two to get used to new designs from IM, now I missed it, but am having fun looking at all these beautiful pics of you all here!


----------



## am2022

thanks flower for the heads up...
I have found the Ulyse but waiting for the URO...

I somehow can't justify getting either though as I live in my army green cargo jacket already and it might just be too redundant???

This is my army green one that i can fold up the sleeves...

The only marant item... ladies is the belt!!! lol!



flower71 said:


> Hey girl! i've seen and tried on a jacket, which isn't really the long sleeve version of the Ulyse, it's lighter (I don't know the exact composition) and it's quite yellow (too yellow for my taste...) But one of the SA wears hers everytime I stop by and it's really cool. It's much more expensive than the Ulyse (I think it was around 550/600 euros??) which I really can't justify so maybe on sale...
> About the long sleeve version, I don't think I have come across it yet...Will be on the look out, ok?


----------



## tb-purselover

flower71 said:


> lovely! OK, I go off for a few days and boy have I got to catch up!
> We're Chan Lu bracelets twins



Thanks *Flower71*! I absolutely love my Chan Lu bracelet . I never take it off as of late.


----------



## tb-purselover

Lovely June! The color is so beautiful and you styled it perfectly. The color is so soft that it looks like it can easily be worn with most any color. I love that! It makes it easy to put ooutfits together.



juneping said:


> these are the itzel rose jeans.


----------



## tb-purselover

Kaypa said:


> Hi! I am new to this thread, but have been silently lurking and drooling over everyone's gorgeous mod pics and acquisitions! So inspirational and you all look so extremely good in IM!



Welcome to the thread *Kaypa*! I'm also an avid follower of your blog. I'm so glad you are here and look forward to pics!


----------



## tb-purselover

chicjean said:


> *jellylicious, tonkamama, tb-purselover*, thank you! I'm really on the fence. I love love love the tie dyed itzels in Navy, but I have a pair of black and white tie dyed jeans from J Brand and I almost feel like they're too similar. Since I can only afford one pair this season, *I'm leaning towards the Reos* since they're so different. You know? Hopefully, but not likely, a few other items I'm lusting after make it to sale time, but I doubt it!



Lovely choice! I love my Reos. I think you will look great in them. I can't wait to see them on you. Please do post pics when you get them!


----------



## flower71

amacasa said:


> thanks flower for the heads up...
> I have found the Ulyse but waiting for the URO...
> 
> I somehow can't justify getting either though as I live in my army green cargo jacket already and it might just be too redundant???
> 
> This is my army green one that i can fold up the sleeves...
> 
> The only marant item... ladies is the belt!!! lol!


I love the whole look but those boots are singin to me....who??
About the Acne boots, I already have the taupe sued pistols and I just received the black ones...the sizing seems different, my feet are a bit narrow in them...But I love the look of them, they're jet black (as in a mod pic of fellow IM fan Kaypa on her blog).
About the jacket, I think it's the one I saw in my shop, yellow and much lighter than the Ulyse. Awesome too but ONLY on sale, after I get other items and if I still have funds...)


----------



## juneping

Kaypa said:


> Haha! Waving back with white paw here!  Is that a pic of your cat's paws? That's my cat.
> 
> Oh, I feel so honored. Thanks!  I will try to post pics some time later (at work right now, ahum).
> 
> Never saw your message. I am so sorry. Had some technical issues, but they should be sorted out. Thanks so much for following me. I really feel honored.



the pic of my avatar was not my cat. my cat looked just like the cat i had at my signature...upper half of her face was black and the lower half was white. she was so beautiful, kind and sassy....i miss her all the time. she passed away a little over a year ago. 



tb-purselover said:


> Lovely June! The color is so beautiful and you styled it perfectly. The color is so soft that it looks like it can easily be worn with most any color. I love that! It makes it easy to put ooutfits together.



thanks *tb*!!


----------



## am2022

oh.. please do tell me when it goes on sale..

the boots.. thanks.. they are Maison Martin *Margiela* Line 22 / *Distressed Boot, my only Margiela for now!!!*

They are so flat though so eyeing the black acne pistols for the longest time!!!




flower71 said:


> I love the whole look but those boots are singin to me....who??
> About the Acne boots, I already have the taupe sued pistols and I just received the black ones...the sizing seems different, my feet are a bit narrow in them...But I love the look of them, they're jet black (as in a mod pic of fellow IM fan Kaypa on her blog).
> About the jacket, I think it's the one I saw in my shop, yellow and much lighter than the Ulyse. Awesome too but ONLY on sale, after I get other items and if I still have funds...)


----------



## Jayne1

Kaypa said:


> Haha! Waving back with white paw here!  Is that a pic of your cat's paws? That's my cat.
> 
> Oh, I feel so honored. Thanks!  I will try to post pics some time later (at work right now, ahum).



I love your blog -- I've had it bookmarked for awhile.


----------



## flower71

amacasa said:


> oh.. please do tell me when it goes on sale..
> 
> the boots.. thanks.. they are Maison Martin *Margiela* Line 22 / *Distressed Boot, my only Margiela for now!!!*
> 
> They are so flat though so eyeing *the black acne pistols for the longest time*!!!


----------



## nycbagfiend

juneping said:


> these are the itzel rose jeans.



so pretty, juneping!  

i love the soft coloring of the rose...what colors are you planning to pair it with?  i've been eyeing them but not sure how to style them!


----------



## nycbagfiend

amacasa said:


> oh.. please do tell me when it goes on sale..
> 
> the boots.. thanks.. they are Maison Martin *Margiela* Line 22 / *Distressed Boot, my only Margiela for now!!!*
> 
> They are so flat though so eyeing the black acne pistols for the longest time!!!



i have a pair of acne pistols--they're really comfortable and give my dickers a run for their money!


----------



## nycbagfiend

Kaypa said:


> Hi! I am new to this thread, but have been silently lurking and drooling over everyone's gorgeous mod pics and acquisitions! So inspirational and you all look so extremely good in IM!
> 
> Just wanted to say that I love this picture and that I love your style Juneping!



welcome, kaypa!

chiming in to say hello...been following your blog for a little while now--love your style!


----------



## juneping

nycbagfiend said:


> so pretty, juneping!
> 
> i love the soft coloring of the rose...what colors are you planning to pair it with?  i've been eyeing them but not sure how to style them!



thanks!!
i am very low key in terms of colors. my wardrobe is mostly black, gray, white...with this rose itzel, i am going to pair it with mostly whites and blacks and grays. i got a zara red number tee...i think i'll try that for fun. 
the rose is more like a neutral to me...it's not that kind of rosy baby pink...so has a great potential to be a neutral.


----------



## tb-purselover

Hey Gals! My turn to share again. My last purchase of this season .

OMGosh, I am SOOOO excited with what I received today. They are by far my most favorite pair of IM jeans this season. When I opened the box my heart skipped a beat. I pulled them out and I was like a kid at Xmas time! My heart was racing and my eyes were big with delight. I could not get these on fast enough, forget what to wear with them. I just wanted to show you all my Pale Rose Reos!!! 

I absolutely adore, love, love, love them. They are soo pretty and girly . I'm so glad I splurged and got them. I was only going to get the fringe taupe Reos. But I could not get these out of my mind and when my SA called and said they were so girly with an edge I had to get them. They were my first love when I saw them go down the runway.

Thanks for letting me share! Only you all will understand this giddy feeling over a pair of jeans .


----------



## juneping

tb-purselover said:


> Hey Gals! My turn to share again. My last purchase of this season .
> 
> OMGosh, I am SOOOO excited with what I received today. They are by far my most favorite pair of IM jeans this season. When I opened the box my heart skipped a beat. I pulled them out and I was like a kid at Xmas time! My heart was racing and my eyes were big with delight. I could not get these on fast enough, forget what to wear with them. I just wanted to show you all my Pale Rose Reos!!!
> 
> I absolutely adore, love, love, love them. They are soo pretty and girly . I'm so glad I splurged and got them. I was only going to get the fringe taupe Reos. But I could not get these out of my mind and when my SA called and said they were so girly with an edge I had to get them. They were my first love when I saw them go down the runway.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! Only you all will understand this giddy feeling over a pair of jeans .



congrats!! they look great on you...
i love them....


----------



## Kaypa

Jaded81 said:


> Ahah! You finally decided to join us! Yay!!!! Btw, I replied to your email this afternoon


 


Jaded81 said:


> New to the thread but definitely not new to Isabel Marant! hehe


 
 Thanks, I saw it in my inbox. I'll get back to you soon!



jellylicious said:


> *Welcome Kaypa*-i just checked out your blog. You have a great style and you wear IM so beautifully! Love to see more of you and your mod pixs.


 


amacasa said:


> Oh hello there.. I too have come across your blog... We welcome you with wide open arms to this thread and can't wait for more mod pics!!!


 


flower71 said:


> A huge welcome to you, IM AND Acne lover (and Céline...).
> Can't wait to see your pics on here, we love inspiration...


 


tb-purselover said:


> Welcome to the thread *Kaypa*! I'm also an avid follower of your blog. I'm so glad you are here and look forward to pics!


 


juneping said:


> the pic of my avatar was not my cat. my cat looked just like the cat i had at my signature...upper half of her face was black and the lower half was white. she was so beautiful, kind and sassy....i miss her all the time. she passed away a little over a year ago.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks *tb*!!


 


Jayne1 said:


> I love your blog -- I've had it bookmarked for awhile.


 


nycbagfiend said:


> welcome, kaypa!
> 
> chiming in to say hello...been following your blog for a little while now--love your style!


 
Wow! I can't believe I have followers here. Thanks so much for your support. 
I will try to do my best not to let you down with my mod pics. Feel so shy right now knowing that you've seen my pics on my blog.

Flower71: Aren't IM, Acne and Céline a great combination? Oh and Balenciaga as well. Love your mod pics with the balenciaga moto jacket with the IM dress. 

Juneping: So sorry to hear about your cat! I can totally understand that she's being missed. 

Well, I'll try to be a bit more actively involved here instead of secretly drooling over everyone's IM mod pics. You guys have such great sense of style and your definitely an inspiration for me.


----------



## jellylicious

tb-purselover said:


> Hey Gals! My turn to share again. My last purchase of this season .
> 
> OMGosh, I am SOOOO excited with what I received today. They are by far my most favorite pair of IM jeans this season. When I opened the box my heart skipped a beat. I pulled them out and I was like a kid at Xmas time! My heart was racing and my eyes were big with delight. I could not get these on fast enough, forget what to wear with them. I just wanted to show you all my Pale Rose Reos!!!
> 
> I absolutely adore, love, love, love them. They are soo pretty and girly . I'm so glad I splurged and got them. I was only going to get the fringe taupe Reos. But I could not get these out of my mind and when my SA called and said they were so girly with an edge I had to get them. They were my first love when I saw them go down the runway.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! Only you all will understand this giddy feeling over a pair of jeans .


*TB:**OMG-TDF!!! *I absolutely can understand your excitement-I'm giddy just looking at your pictures. They are simply gorgeous on you-the cut is perfect. You are one lucky gal!!!


----------



## Kaypa

flower71 said:


> I love the whole look but those boots are singin to me....who??
> About the Acne boots, I already have the taupe sued pistols and I just received the black ones...the sizing seems different, my feet are a bit narrow in them...But I love the look of them, they're jet black (as in a mod pic of fellow IM fan Kaypa on her blog).
> About the jacket, I think it's the one I saw in my shop, yellow and much lighter than the Ulyse. Awesome too but ONLY on sale, after I get other items and if I still have funds...)


 
Aren't the Acne pistols great!  They're so comfortable to wear.
I think I saw that yellow jacket for sale on NAP: http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/192549 

I think it's a great jacket, only I don't think I could pull off yellow with my skin. Also contemplating the Ulyse. Have it put on reserve until Saturday. 
Just don't know if it would be redundant as I just got this Zara jacket:


----------



## nycbagfiend

juneping said:


> thanks!!
> i am very low key in terms of colors. my wardrobe is mostly black, gray, white...with this rose itzel, i am going to pair it with mostly whites and blacks and grays. i got a zara red number tee...i think i'll try that for fun.
> the rose is more like a neutral to me...it's not that kind of rosy baby pink...so has a great potential to be a neutral.



thanks!  i haven't seen these in real life yet so was wondering if it was more pink or taupe.  i tend to play it safe and go w/whites/blacks too, but wondered if you could have fun mixing a bit with these...wondering if i could justify these and the blue denim itzel!?


----------



## Kaypa

tb-purselover said:


> Hey Gals! My turn to share again. My last purchase of this season .
> 
> OMGosh, I am SOOOO excited with what I received today. They are by far my most favorite pair of IM jeans this season. When I opened the box my heart skipped a beat. I pulled them out and I was like a kid at Xmas time! My heart was racing and my eyes were big with delight. I could not get these on fast enough, forget what to wear with them. I just wanted to show you all my Pale Rose Reos!!!
> 
> I absolutely adore, love, love, love them. They are soo pretty and girly . I'm so glad I splurged and got them. I was only going to get the fringe taupe Reos. But I could not get these out of my mind and when my SA called and said they were so girly with an edge I had to get them. They were my first love when I saw them go down the runway.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! Only you all will understand this giddy feeling over a pair of jeans .


 
Oh wow! You look great in these jeans!


----------



## nycbagfiend

Kaypa said:


> Aren't the Acne pistols great!  They're so comfortable to wear.
> I think I saw that yellow jacket for sale on NAP: http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/192549
> 
> I think it's a great jacket, only I don't think I could pull off yellow with my skin. Also contemplating the Ulyse. Have it put on reserve until Saturday.
> Just don't know if it would be redundant as I just got this Zara jacket:



i'm probably not the best person to answer this as my closet is one big redundant entity (countless white tees, grey sweatshirts, black long sleeve tees etc!) but i think the ulyse is different from the basic utility jacket (also of which i have 4 similar ones!)  i think the ulyse can be treated as inner wear and outerwear--like a vest in the winter that can be topped with a warmer coat or almost like an accessory in the warmer weather over a sheer tank/tee when you don't feel like overly exposing yourself!

btw, is that this season's etoile sweatshirt you're wearing?  aside from aforementioned numerous sweatshirts, i feel like i could use another!  is it very cropped though?  i'm tall but short torso...wondering where it would hit on me...


----------



## juneping

nycbagfiend said:


> thanks!  i haven't seen these in real life yet so was wondering if it was more pink or taupe.  i tend to play it safe and go w/whites/blacks too, but wondered if you could have fun mixing a bit with these...wondering if i could justify these and the blue denim itzel!?



it's pink w/ some hint of taupe. it's pink but not those romantic overdoes pink...
which blue? the one elin kling had or the sky blue that barneys have? i prefer the one EK had.

btw, i thought the pairing - red # top with the white skinny jeans and the beige gwen/gave was really cool.


----------



## Tee

tb-purselover said:


> Hey Gals! My turn to share again. My last purchase of this season .
> 
> OMGosh, I am SOOOO excited with what I received today. They are by far my most favorite pair of IM jeans this season. When I opened the box my heart skipped a beat. I pulled them out and I was like a kid at Xmas time! My heart was racing and my eyes were big with delight. I could not get these on fast enough, forget what to wear with them. I just wanted to show you all my Pale Rose Reos!!!
> 
> I absolutely adore, love, love, love them. They are soo pretty and girly . I'm so glad I splurged and got them. I was only going to get the fringe taupe Reos. But I could not get these out of my mind and when my SA called and said they were so girly with an edge I had to get them. They were my first love when I saw them go down the runway.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! Only you all will understand this giddy feeling over a pair of jeans .


OMG those are awesome! Love them! They look perfect on you! I can see why you were so excited!


----------



## nycbagfiend

tb-purselover said:


> Hey Gals! My turn to share again. My last purchase of this season .
> 
> OMGosh, I am SOOOO excited with what I received today. They are by far my most favorite pair of IM jeans this season. When I opened the box my heart skipped a beat. I pulled them out and I was like a kid at Xmas time! My heart was racing and my eyes were big with delight. I could not get these on fast enough, forget what to wear with them. I just wanted to show you all my Pale Rose Reos!!!
> 
> I absolutely adore, love, love, love them. They are soo pretty and girly . I'm so glad I splurged and got them. I was only going to get the fringe taupe Reos. But I could not get these out of my mind and when my SA called and said they were so girly with an edge I had to get them. They were my first love when I saw them go down the runway.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! Only you all will understand this giddy feeling over a pair of jeans .



these are awesome!  congrats, tb!  IM has too many great bottoms to choose from this season--who can stop at one pair?!


----------



## juneping

tb-purselover said:


> Hey Gals! My turn to share again. My last purchase of this season .



tb,

would you mind telling us about the cut of these jeans.
i just want to get to the bottom of the jeans styles this season.
what's the inseam?
are these skinny fit? like itzel??
does anyone know how many styles of jeans are out there??????


----------



## nycbagfiend

juneping said:


> it's pink w/ some hint of taupe. it's pink but not those romantic overdoes pink...
> which blue? the one elin kling had or the sky blue that barneys have? i prefer the one EK had.
> 
> btw, i thought the pairing - red # top with the white skinny jeans and the beige gwen/gave was really cool.



yep--i'm with you...the darker blue that EK wore!  i tried them on at the soho store and nearly walked out with them but i'm trying so hard to wait for sales this season--there's just too much that i want!  i've been trying to only purchase full price what seems to be selling out quickly and hold out for the rest!  not sure if the jeans will make it to sale (or in my size at least!)

if i wasn't so lazy, i'd make a pair of tie dye jeans myself!

thanks!  i ended up returning the top bc it was a touch bigger then i like but if a small pops up somewhere i'd prob go back for it! (tho' i really do think it's overpriced for a tee!)


----------



## Kaypa

nycbagfiend said:


> i'm probably not the best person to answer this as my closet is one big redundant entity (countless white tees, grey sweatshirts, black long sleeve tees etc!) but i think the ulyse is different from the basic utility jacket (also of which i have 4 similar ones!) i think the ulyse can be treated as inner wear and outerwear--like a vest in the winter that can be topped with a warmer coat or almost like an accessory in the warmer weather over a sheer tank/tee when you don't feel like overly exposing yourself!
> 
> btw, is that this season's etoile sweatshirt you're wearing? aside from aforementioned numerous sweatshirts, i feel like i could use another! is it very cropped though? i'm tall but short torso...wondering where it would hit on me...


 
You convinced me! 
The sweatshirt is from last year's S/S Étoile line. TBH, despite having this sweatshirt I was contemplating getting the current season's one, haha. I don't think it's very cropped. I think this one's pretty regular length.


----------



## juneping

nycbagfiend said:


> yep--i'm with you...the darker blue that EK wore!  i tried them on at the soho store and nearly walked out with them but i'm trying so hard to wait for sales this season--there's just too much that i want!  i've been trying to only purchase full price what seems to be selling out quickly and hold out for the rest!  not sure if the jeans will make it to sale (or in my size at least!)
> 
> if i wasn't so lazy, i'd make a pair of tie dye jeans myself!
> 
> thanks!  i ended up returning the top bc it was a touch bigger then i like but if a small pops up somewhere i'd prob go back for it! (tho' i really do think it's overpriced for a tee!)



the rose jeans...when i stopped by the madison store, it's the last 36.
depends on what size you are...i felt 36 only comes in small quantity. 
i suspect the rose will sell out fast. it's sold out on matches already...NAP didn't carry it. only barneys has it....i didn't even see the KL jeans online at all.


----------



## gadea

tb-purselover said:


> Hey Gals! My turn to share again. My last purchase of this season .
> 
> OMGosh, I am SOOOO excited with what I received today. They are by far my most favorite pair of IM jeans this season. When I opened the box my heart skipped a beat. I pulled them out and I was like a kid at Xmas time! My heart was racing and my eyes were big with delight. I could not get these on fast enough, forget what to wear with them. I just wanted to show you all my Pale Rose Reos!!!
> 
> I absolutely adore, love, love, love them. They are soo pretty and girly . I'm so glad I splurged and got them. I was only going to get the fringe taupe Reos. But I could not get these out of my mind and when my SA called and said they were so girly with an edge I had to get them. They were my first love when I saw them go down the runway.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! Only you all will understand this giddy feeling over a pair of jeans .


Congratulations!!!!!they are amazing


----------



## flower71

tb-purselover said:


> Hey Gals! My turn to share again. My last purchase of this season .
> 
> OMGosh, I am SOOOO excited with what I received today. They are by far my most favorite pair of IM jeans this season. When I opened the box my heart skipped a beat. I pulled them out and I was like a kid at Xmas time! My heart was racing and my eyes were big with delight. I could not get these on fast enough, forget what to wear with them. I just wanted to show you all my Pale Rose Reos!!!
> 
> I absolutely adore, love, love, love them. They are soo pretty and girly . I'm so glad I splurged and got them. I was only going to get the fringe taupe Reos. But I could not get these out of my mind and when my SA called and said they were so girly with an edge I had to get them. They were my first love when I saw them go down the runway.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! Only you all will understand this giddy feeling over a pair of jeans .


So excited and thrilled for you! Luckily for me, they're sold out and I'm bankrupt, so I have to see more pics of those on here...Congrats and thanks for sharing your joy


----------



## tb-purselover

juneping said:


> tb,
> 
> would you mind telling us about the cut of these jeans.
> i just want to get to the bottom of the jeans styles this season.
> what's the inseam?
> are these skinny fit? like itzel??
> does anyone know how many styles of jeans are out there??????



Hi *June*, yes the fit is like the snake print Itzels: rise is 7" and inseam is 34". It is a skinny fit jean. Not boyfriend at all like the pepito or ziane.

The fabric is like the IPA. It is a thinner denim or a twill with some stretch to it. It is the perfect Summer weight. I already find my Renells are getting too warm to wear right now. But these are lightweight and I can see myself wearing them throughout the Summer months.

I'm not sure how many styles/cuts they have this season. I'm curious about that too. From everyone's comments on this thread it sounds like the pepitos/zianes are similar in cut and the itzels/reos are similar in cut.

I am curious about the patchwork jeans. If they are boyfriend cut or skinny cut. I couldn't pull those off at all. But I would be curious to hear if anyone has them and how they fit, like pepitos/ziane or itzels/reos.


----------



## flower71

Kaypa said:


> Aren't the Acne pistols great!  They're so comfortable to wear.
> I think I saw that yellow jacket for sale on NAP: http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/192549
> 
> I think it's a great jacket, only I don't think I could pull off yellow with my skin. Also contemplating the Ulyse. Have it put on reserve until Saturday.
> Just don't know if it would be redundant as I just got this Zara jacket:


Oh I can assure you this jacket is so different and it won't be redundant at all. No, seriously, I have the Ulyse and it's so much fun layering or not depending on the wear, it has this cool, chic feel to it, too...
I agree with the yellow jacket, I tried it on (now I am sure I saw it) and though it was really cute, the colour was a bit too much for me though i have dark skin. I guess I am not used to yellow that much...
and yeah to Acne lovers!


----------



## meishe

Quick opinion ladies-- just received the "Dory" sweatshirt from NAP... ordered a small, bit fits like a crop-top!? Should I size up? or will I still look like a teenager? TIA


----------



## flower71

nycbagfiend said:


> yep--i'm with you...the darker blue that EK wore!  i tried them on at the soho store and nearly walked out with them but *i'm trying so hard to wait for sales this season--there's just too much that i want!  i've been trying to only purchase full price what seems to be selling out quickly and hold out for the rest!  not sure if the jeans will make it to sale (or in my size at least!)*
> 
> i*f i wasn't so lazy, i'd make a pair of tie dye jeans myself!*


You sound so much like me...I don't know how many pants/jeans I bought this season!!


----------



## tb-purselover

Thank you ladies! I'm over the moon in love with these babies and I'm so happy to have other IM fans here to share it with!




juneping said:


> congrats!! they look great on you...
> i love them....





jellylicious said:


> *TB:**OMG-TDF!!! *I absolutely can understand your excitement-I'm giddy just looking at your pictures. They are simply gorgeous on you-the cut is perfect. You are one lucky gal!!!





Kaypa said:


> Oh wow! You look great in these jeans!





Tee said:


> OMG those are awesome! Love them! They look perfect on you! I can see why you were so excited!





nycbagfiend said:


> these are awesome!  congrats, tb!  IM has  too many great bottoms to choose from this season--who can stop at one  pair?!



Yes, I share your sentiment . I'm very, very guilty of that this season. Hopefully I will not be tempted by anything during sale time or else I'm in big trouble. Now I can live through the rest of you. I made all my purchases on my wishlist so I must now be good until F/W .



gadea said:


> Congratulations!!!!!they are amazing





flower71 said:


> So excited and thrilled for you! Luckily for me, they're sold out and I'm bankrupt, so I have to see more pics of those on here...Congrats and thanks for sharing your joy



Wow, they sold out in Europe so fast! We just got them here in the US. I will try and post more pics of them on here. I see myself reaching for these a lot as the weather warms up.

This thread is dangerous! Hopefully I can be good from now on. My wallet will thank me!


----------



## flower71

meishe said:


> Quick opinion ladies-- just received the "Dory" sweatshirt from NAP... ordered a small, bit fits like a crop-top!? Should I size up? or will I still look like a teenager? TIA


the pic is a bit too close but it seems big enough. Could you show another pic a bit less close?


----------



## meishe

flower71 said:
			
		

> the pic is a bit too close but it seems big enough. Could you show another pic a bit less close?



Sorry! My lighting/mirror situation isn't too good at the moment! This is the best I can do for now... There is about an inch of space between shorts and shirt in the front, and if I raise my arms, my whole midriff may be out there! Super comfy, though...


----------



## tb-purselover

Kaypa said:


> Aren't the Acne pistols great!  They're so comfortable to wear.
> I think I saw that yellow jacket for sale on NAP: http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/192549
> 
> I think it's a great jacket, only I don't think I could pull off yellow with my skin. Also contemplating the Ulyse. Have it put on reserve until Saturday.
> Just don't know if it would be redundant as I just got this Zara jacket:



You NEED the Ulyse. It will not be redundant at all to your Zara jacket. The look is completely different + the short sleeves make it a great layering piece. Ulyse is a very chic jacket, no question about it. With your style, it would totally work with your wardrobe and look too. It just fits your style perfectly imho. I'm not just saying this either. I strongly feel it is totally you and so different from your Zara jacket.

I love both the colors it came in too: ardoise and khaki. I have it in khaki, but considered ardoise because I already have a long sleeve army green jacket. I purchased both and returned the ardoise in favor of the khaki. I just felt it was a more "year around" color and would go with s/s and f/w pieces. I was worried it would be redundant too. But the look of the Ulyse is so different from my other one it was ok for me to have both.


----------



## soholaleni

Wow! I can't believe I have followers here. Thanks so much for your support. 
I will try to do my best not to let you down with my mod pics. Feel so shy right now knowing that you've seen my pics on my blog.


Well, I'll try to be a bit more actively involved here instead of secretly drooling over everyone's IM mod pics. You guys have such great sense of style and your definitely an inspiration for me. [/QUOTE]




Hi!! I mentioned your blog on here a few weeks ago because I felt like everyone here would love it if they didn't already know about it  So glad you are joining us here!


----------



## tb-purselover

meishe said:


> Quick opinion ladies-- just received the "Dory" sweatshirt from NAP... ordered a small, bit fits like a crop-top!? Should I size up? or will I still look like a teenager? TIA


It is hard to tell with the picture so close up. If you can get one further back later on that would help.

Based on the cut, even if you sized up would you still have the tummy showing if you raised your arms?


----------



## Kaypa

soholaleni said:


> Wow! I can't believe I have followers here. Thanks so much for your support.
> I will try to do my best not to let you down with my mod pics. Feel so shy right now knowing that you've seen my pics on my blog.
> 
> 
> Well, I'll try to be a bit more actively involved here instead of secretly drooling over everyone's IM mod pics. You guys have such great sense of style and your definitely an inspiration for me.


 



Hi!! I mentioned your blog on here a few weeks ago because I felt like everyone here would love it if they didn't already know about it  So glad you are joining us here![/QUOTE]

Thanks so much for mentioning me here! I really appreciate it! 



flower71 said:


> Oh I can assure you this jacket is so different and it won't be redundant at all. No, seriously, I have the Ulyse and it's so much fun layering or not depending on the wear, it has this cool, chic feel to it, too...
> I agree with the yellow jacket, I tried it on (now I am sure I saw it) and though it was really cute, the colour was a bit too much for me though i have dark skin. I guess I am not used to yellow that much...
> and yeah to Acne lovers!


 


tb-purselover said:


> You NEED the Ulyse. It will not be redundant at all to your Zara jacket. The look is completely different + the short sleeves make it a great layering piece. Ulyse is a very chic jacket, no question about it. With your style, it would totally work with your wardrobe and look too. It just fits your style perfectly imho. I'm not just saying this either. I strongly feel it is totally you and so different from your Zara jacket.
> 
> I love both the colors it came in too: ardoise and khaki. I have it in khaki, but considered ardoise because I already have a long sleeve army green jacket. I purchased both and returned the ardoise in favor of the khaki. I just felt it was a more "year around" color and would go with s/s and f/w pieces. I was worried it would be redundant too. But the look of the Ulyse is so different from my other one it was ok for me to have both.


 
OK, you guys convinced me!


----------



## meishe

tb-purselover said:
			
		

> It is hard to tell with the picture so close up. If you can get one further back later on that would help.
> 
> Based on the cut, even if you sized up would you still have the tummy showing if you raised your arms?



take #2... hope this is better (excuse messy room)


----------



## am2022

OMG... TB!  i totally missed these mod pics...
love love the color!!!  Major congrats!!!




tb-purselover said:


> Hey Gals! My turn to share again. My last purchase of this season .
> 
> OMGosh, I am SOOOO excited with what I received today. They are by far my most favorite pair of IM jeans this season. When I opened the box my heart skipped a beat. I pulled them out and I was like a kid at Xmas time! My heart was racing and my eyes were big with delight. I could not get these on fast enough, forget what to wear with them. I just wanted to show you all my Pale Rose Reos!!!
> 
> I absolutely adore, love, love, love them. They are soo pretty and girly . I'm so glad I splurged and got them. I was only going to get the fringe taupe Reos. But I could not get these out of my mind and when my SA called and said they were so girly with an edge I had to get them. They were my first love when I saw them go down the runway.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! Only you all will understand this giddy feeling over a pair of jeans .


----------



## juneping

meishe said:


> take #2... hope this is better (excuse messy room)



i'd pick another top....i don't like the cropped effect.
sorry....


----------



## meishe

juneping said:
			
		

> i'd pick another top....i don't like the cropped effect.
> sorry....



Thanks for your honesty! generally I'm not really comfortable with shorter shirts.... but the material is super comfy... that's why I was open to opinions


----------



## soholaleni

meishe said:


> take #2... hope this is better (excuse messy room)




I think its cute but I would have difficulty knowing when to wear it..In cold weather your stomach might be cold..and in warm weather you would probably be hot. If you can figure it out though, then good! Not sure a size bigger will change the length enough to make a difference.


----------



## jellylicious

meishe said:


> take #2... hope this is better (excuse messy room)


It does look comfy-what if you had a tank underneath? would that be better than sizing up? I think it fits you-i wouldn't size up. But if you're not sure about exposing your tummy-then i would find another sweater style.


----------



## am2022

I think it's cute if you would wear it !!!
I for sure won't be able to carry it well as I don't have your toned tummy!!!





meishe said:


> take #2... hope this is better (excuse messy room)


----------



## nycbagfiend

meishe said:


> Quick opinion ladies-- just received the "Dory" sweatshirt from NAP... ordered a small, bit fits like a crop-top!? Should I size up? or will I still look like a teenager? TIA



hmm...that's what i was afraid of with this yr.'s sweatshirt!

you could call nap/bny etc customer service and see if they can give you length measurements tho' i fear if you size up it will only get boxier not longer.

it is cute on though!  maybe you can layer a thin tank underneath if you don't want tummy exposure?!


----------



## flower71

meishe said:


> take #2... hope this is better (excuse messy room)


it fits right IMO, I think it depends on your style. You can wear a tank top underneath if you don"t wnt tummy exposure as suggested above...I won't be wearing a top like that for sure, I am way too old for that


----------



## tb-purselover

meishe said:


> take #2... hope this is better (excuse messy room)



You have such a trim tummy! So I think if you sized up to get more length you would be swimming in it. It would be way to wide and big for you. If you are comfortable with the cut, then this is the size for you.

So, I'm not loving the cropped look. I think there are other tops that will show off your lovely figure much better .

Nice legs BTW!


----------



## tb-purselover

amacasa said:


> OMG... TB!  i totally missed these mod pics...
> love love the color!!!  Major congrats!!!


Thank you *Ama*!


----------



## nycbagfiend

juneping said:


> the rose jeans...when i stopped by the madison store, it's the last 36.
> depends on what size you are...i felt 36 only comes in small quantity.
> i suspect the rose will sell out fast. it's sold out on matches already...NAP didn't carry it. only barneys has it....i didn't even see the KL jeans online at all.



yikes...i better get a move on if i want either color way!  i haven't seen the KL jeans anywhere other then the soho store--they had a bunch but that was a few weeks ago already (when i went in to pick up my wilas!)

i'm guessing the dark blue run a bit large too--i generally wear a size 1/38 and the 38 was actually quite loose in the waist.


----------



## Amsterdam

tb-purselover said:


> Hey Gals! My turn to share again. My last purchase of this season .
> 
> OMGosh, I am SOOOO excited with what I received today. They are by far my most favorite pair of IM jeans this season. When I opened the box my heart skipped a beat. I pulled them out and I was like a kid at Xmas time! My heart was racing and my eyes were big with delight. I could not get these on fast enough, forget what to wear with them. I just wanted to show you all my Pale Rose Reos!!!
> 
> I absolutely adore, love, love, love them. They are soo pretty and girly . I'm so glad I splurged and got them. I was only going to get the fringe taupe Reos. But I could not get these out of my mind and when my SA called and said they were so girly with an edge I had to get them. They were my first love when I saw them go down the runway.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! Only you all will understand this giddy feeling over a pair of jeans .



OMG, I also missed out on your outfit post, I  the Reos on you and
want one too  .


----------



## Amsterdam

Kaypa said:


> Aren't the Acne pistols great!  They're so comfortable to wear.
> I think I saw that yellow jacket for sale on NAP: http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/192549
> 
> I think it's a great jacket, only I don't think I could pull off yellow with my skin. Also contemplating the Ulyse. Have it put on reserve until Saturday.
> Just don't know if it would be redundant as I just got this Zara jacket:



I really love your outfit, you wear IM so well and I find it very amusing to see you took the pic on a very familiar location..


----------



## meishe

tb-purselover said:


> You have such a trim tummy! So I think if you sized up to get more length you would be swimming in it. It would be way to wide and big for you. If you are comfortable with the cut, then this is the size for you.
> 
> So, I'm not loving the cropped look. I think there are other tops that will show off your lovely figure much better .
> 
> Nice legs BTW!





flower71 said:


> it fits right IMO, I think it depends on your style. You can wear a tank top underneath if you don"t wnt tummy exposure as suggested above...I won't be wearing a top like that for sure, I am way too old for that





nycbagfiend said:


> hmm...that's what i was afraid of with this yr.'s sweatshirt!
> 
> you could call nap/bny etc customer service and see if they can give you length measurements tho' i fear if you size up it will only get boxier not longer.
> 
> it is cute on though!  maybe you can layer a thin tank underneath if you don't want tummy exposure?!





amacasa said:


> I think it's cute if you would wear it !!!
> I for sure won't be able to carry it well as I don't have your toned tummy!!!





jellylicious said:


> It does look comfy-what if you had a tank underneath? would that be better than sizing up? I think it fits you-i wouldn't size up. But if you're not sure about exposing your tummy-then i would find another sweater style.





soholaleni said:


> I think its cute but I would have difficulty knowing when to wear it..In cold weather your stomach might be cold..and in warm weather you would probably be hot. If you can figure it out though, then good! Not sure a size bigger will change the length enough to make a difference.





juneping said:


> i'd pick another top....i don't like the cropped effect.
> sorry....



Thank you all for your input! I'm always really indecisive, so its really great to get some other opinions. I trust you guys 

I think that the sweatshirt is going back to NAP-- don't think the size up will do, as you guys said, it will probably be too boxy-- its the cut of the garment, not the size. I just won't ever be totally comfy with the shorter tops. Luckily, I've already decided on a pretty IM dress to replace-- in the mail from MyTheresa 

...and thanks for all of your kind words! _Everybody_ always looks so great!


----------



## Amsterdam

meishe said:


> take #2... hope this is better (excuse messy room)



I like the top, if anyone would get away with the cropped style it's you, since you have the youth and body for it.


----------



## tonkamama

*OMG ~ I was gone only for few hours and I felt so left behind*...  




juneping said:


> these are the itzel rose jeans.



*June ~* love your rose itzels, you styled them so well...  I am trying hard to contain myself not getting a pair!!    But I have this love crash on "jeans" so never say never..  




chicjean said:


> *jellylicious, tonkamama, tb-purselover*, thank you! I'm really on the fence. I love love love the tie dyed itzels in Navy, but I have a pair of black and white tie dyed jeans from J Brand and I almost feel like they're too similar. Since I can only afford one pair this season, *I'm leaning towards the Reos* since they're so different. You know? Hopefully, but not likely, a few other items I'm lusting after make it to sale time, but I doubt it!



*chicjean ~* You should get the Reos as they are statement and very unique!  I can totally see you rock the Reos!  



Kaypa said:


> Hi! I am new to this thread, but have been silently lurking and drooling over everyone's gorgeous mod pics and acquisitions! So inspirational and you all look so extremely good in IM!



*Kaypa ~* Welcome!!  You totally rock IM (love your Chloe booties)!!   



amacasa said:


> thanks flower for the heads up...
> I have found the Ulyse but waiting for the URO...
> 
> I somehow can't justify getting either though as I live in my army green cargo jacket already and it might just be too redundant???
> 
> This is my army green one that i can fold up the sleeves...
> 
> The only marant item... ladies is the belt!!! lol!



*amacasa ~* regardless of what you are wearing (IM or none IM)...  you rock and look amazing (pls show off your beautiful face my dear)!!  I like the URO but not sure if I can pull off the "yellow" color...hope it comes in with different color,  I do love the style of it tho.



flower71 said:


> I agree with birkingal, so glamourous! Those Ipas are really a must have, you wear them so well! Can I play in your closet?



*flower71 ~ *Thank you dear, you are so sweet ...  and hope you will allow me to live inside your closet for one week (preferably by the IM section and meanwhile I will check out your other goodies too)!!    



tb-purselover said:


> Hey Gals! My turn to share again. My last purchase of this season .
> 
> OMGosh, I am SOOOO excited with what I received today. They are by far my most favorite pair of IM jeans this season. When I opened the box my heart skipped a beat. I pulled them out and I was like a kid at Xmas time! My heart was racing and my eyes were big with delight. I could not get these on fast enough, forget what to wear with them. I just wanted to show you all my Pale Rose Reos!!!
> 
> I absolutely adore, love, love, love them. They are soo pretty and girly . I'm so glad I splurged and got them. I was only going to get the fringe taupe Reos. But I could not get these out of my mind and when my SA called and said they were so girly with an edge I had to get them. They were my first love when I saw them go down the runway.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! Only you all will understand this giddy feeling over a pair of jeans .



*tb-purselover ~ *you are killing me again with these amazing mod pictures!!! 



meishe said:


> take #2... hope this is better (excuse messy room)



*meishe ~* I read that you decided to return and get a different IM piece.  I agreed with the ladies that you may not find yourself reaching out this top as too complicate to style it if you want to hide your "perfectly fit" tummy!!


----------



## Jayne1

meishe said:


> Sorry! My lighting/mirror situation isn't too good at the moment! This is the best I can do for now... There is about an inch of space between shorts and shirt in the front, and if I raise my arms, my whole midriff may be out there! Super comfy, though...





tb-purselover said:


> It is hard to tell with the picture so close up. If you can get one further back later on that would help.
> 
> Based on the cut, even if you sized up would you still have the tummy showing if you raised your arms?


It will be too short whatever size she takes... the raglan sleeves aren't helping matters, in this case.


----------



## tb-purselover

tonkamama said:


> *OMG ~ I was gone only for few hours and I felt so left behind*...



Yes, this thread flew super fast today!



tonkamama said:


> *tb-purselover ~ *you are killing me again with these amazing mod pictures!!!



Thank you my dear ! 

You kill me with your gorgeous mod shots! Every time you post I think, "Oh man, I need that." 




Amsterdam said:


> OMG, I also missed out on your outfit post, I  the Reos on you and
> want one too  .



Thank you sweetie! It means a lot coming from you since IM always looking drop dead amazing!


----------



## tb-purselover

meishe said:


> *Luckily, I've already decided on a pretty IM dress to replace-- in the mail *from MyTheresa


Ooo, what did you get?! Please do share when it gets to you!


----------



## tonkamama

amacasa said:


> Jelley... i agree.. keep !!!  I almost bought the same top from an ebay seller thinking it was new with tags .. but when she said used once.. i backed off, i saw it sold 2 days ago..
> 
> SO this is the long sleeve version of the Ulysse ladies.. called URO!
> 
> I haven't seen it in the US yet... maybe just got distributed in france?  remains to be seen!


*amacasa ~* would you please share with me...  the difference between the two jackets (except one comes in long sleeves)??  NAP has Esso cotton jacket in yellow, are they the same or ???  Thank you dear.


----------



## Jaded81

I was wondering the exact same thing!!



tonkamama said:


> *amacasa ~* would you please share with me...  the difference between the two jackets (except one comes in long sleeves)??  NAP has Esso cotton jacket in yellow, are they the same or ???  Thank you dear.


----------



## Jaded81

I'm sorry to hear that the top didn't work out for you! If you are not comfortable in something, you won't wear it! Can't wait to see what treasure you got from MyTheresa!



meishe said:


> Thank you all for your input! I'm always really indecisive, so its really great to get some other opinions. I trust you guys
> 
> I think that the sweatshirt is going back to NAP-- don't think the size up will do, as you guys said, it will probably be too boxy-- its the cut of the garment, not the size. I just won't ever be totally comfy with the shorter tops. Luckily, I've already decided on a pretty IM dress to replace-- in the mail from MyTheresa
> 
> ...and thanks for all of your kind words! _Everybody_ always looks so great!


----------



## Jaded81

Like the others, I definitely think it is different enough from your Zara jacket and would be a great layering piece. Love the outfit!



Kaypa said:


> Aren't the Acne pistols great!  They're so comfortable to wear.
> I think I saw that yellow jacket for sale on NAP: http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/192549
> 
> I think it's a great jacket, only I don't think I could pull off yellow with my skin. Also contemplating the Ulyse. Have it put on reserve until Saturday.
> Just don't know if it would be redundant as I just got this Zara jacket:


----------



## Jaded81

I can see why you love it so! It looks fabulous on you! I think of all the jeans you purchased this season, this is also my favorite on you! Love the colors and little details! Simply exquisite!



tb-purselover said:


> Hey Gals! My turn to share again. My last purchase of this season .
> 
> OMGosh, I am SOOOO excited with what I received today. They are by far my most favorite pair of IM jeans this season. When I opened the box my heart skipped a beat. I pulled them out and I was like a kid at Xmas time! My heart was racing and my eyes were big with delight. I could not get these on fast enough, forget what to wear with them. I just wanted to show you all my Pale Rose Reos!!!
> 
> I absolutely adore, love, love, love them. They are soo pretty and girly . I'm so glad I splurged and got them. I was only going to get the fringe taupe Reos. But I could not get these out of my mind and when my SA called and said they were so girly with an edge I had to get them. They were my first love when I saw them go down the runway.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! Only you all will understand this giddy feeling over a pair of jeans .


----------



## Jaded81

*tb-purselover* I can totally see you wearing the Reas with this!


----------



## tb-purselover

Jaded81 said:


> I can see why you love it so! It looks fabulous on you! I think of all the jeans you purchased this season, this is also my favorite on you! Love the colors and little details! Simply exquisite!



Thank you *Jaded81*! I'm so happy to get them! 

I know, I know, the Reas scream to be paired with these pants. I might have to try them with the pants.


----------



## angelastoel

because you girls probably don't get enough of the flana...


----------



## Jaded81

angelastoel said:
			
		

> because you girls probably don't get enough of the flana...
> http://toothfairyfashiontale.blogspot.com/2012/04/outfit-shooting-with-shirley.html#comment-form
> 
> http://toothfairyfashiontale.blogspot.com/2012/04/outfit-shooting-with-shirley.html#comment-form
> 
> http://toothfairyfashiontale.blogspot.com/2012/04/outfit-shooting-with-shirley.html



Just saw the pics (couldn't see it initially bc I was viewing from my iPhone). I can't get enough of the flana! Very classy ensemble!


----------



## chicjean

*juneping*, Thank you! It's funny/sad how one bad experience can put such a bad taste in your mouth! 

*Jaded81*, I'm thinking about it- I get paid tomorrow, so I'll probably order them then!

*flower71*, I wish! You're so sweet. I'm totally with you- there have been a lot of things this season I've warmed up to that I didn't think I'd be into. LOVING everyone's mod shots!



tb-purselover said:


> Hey Gals! My turn to share again. My last purchase of this season .
> 
> OMGosh, I am SOOOO excited with what I received today. They are by far my most favorite pair of IM jeans this season. When I opened the box my heart skipped a beat. I pulled them out and I was like a kid at Xmas time! My heart was racing and my eyes were big with delight. I could not get these on fast enough, forget what to wear with them. I just wanted to show you all my Pale Rose Reos!!!
> 
> I absolutely adore, love, love, love them. They are soo pretty and girly . I'm so glad I splurged and got them. I was only going to get the fringe taupe Reos. But I could not get these out of my mind and when my SA called and said they were so girly with an edge I had to get them. They were my first love when I saw them go down the runway.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! Only you all will understand this giddy feeling over a pair of jeans .



 Um, *tb*, these are AMAZING! Where did you even find them?! You rock these soooo well!


*meishe*, I can see where you're concerned, but you totally have the bod to rock this look! I don't know if I love the big sleeves though, the proportion is a little strange. Let us know what you decide.

*tonkamama*, I'm with you! This thread FLIES now! Loving it  

*angelastoel*, gorgeous as always! Love your Flana. Everytime I see it I want one more!


----------



## Jaded81

Hope everything goes smoothly!  *hugs* Online shopping can be a nightmare! I myself had a couple of issues with an ebay seller and la garconne recently! Grrr!




chicjean said:


> *juneping*, Thank you! It's funny/sad how one bad experience can put such a bad taste in your mouth!
> 
> *Jaded81*, I'm thinking about it- I get paid tomorrow, so I'll probably order them then!
> 
> *flower71*, I wish! You're so sweet. I'm totally with you- there have been a lot of things this season I've warmed up to that I didn't think I'd be into. LOVING everyone's mod shots!
> 
> 
> 
> Um, *tb*, these are AMAZING! Where did you even find them?! You rock these soooo well!
> 
> 
> *meishe*, I can see where you're concerned, but you totally have the bod to rock this look! I don't know if I love the big sleeves though, the proportion is a little strange. Let us know what you decide.
> 
> *tonkamama*, I'm with you! This thread FLIES now! Loving it
> 
> *angelastoel*, gorgeous as always! Love your Flana. Everytime I see it I want one more!


----------



## Jaded81

I wanted to ask.. how is the material for the flana like? Comparative to your other jackets like the vally and tweed jackets? I purchased and had to return the etien because it was too stiff and large in the arms and shoulders even in a size 0!



angelastoel said:


> because you girls probably don't get enough of the flana...


----------



## angelastoel

Jaded81 said:


> I wanted to ask.. how is the material for the flana like? Comparative to your other jackets like the vally and tweed jackets? I purchased and had to return the etien because it was too stiff and large in the arms and shoulders even in a size 0!



It is a very nice fabric, it has no stretch but still very soft, but sturdy. I think it is the perfect fabric!


----------



## nycbagfiend

angelastoel said:


> because you girls probably don't get enough of the flana...




sigh...you're right--can't get enough of the flana!  angela, beautiful as always!  one of these days i'll get my hands on that jacket!


----------



## Jaded81

angelastoel said:


> It is a very nice fabric, it has no stretch but still very soft, but sturdy. I think it is the perfect fabric!



As soft as the vally or tweed jackets?


----------



## Jaded81

Btw love your new Louboutins!


----------



## angelastoel

Jaded81 said:


> As soft as the vally or tweed jackets?



it is a totally different fabrick, it feels a bit like linen


----------



## tb-purselover

Hi chicjean!

Thank you so much sweetie! I got them from the Isabel Marant boutique in Soho, NYC! If you want them, hurry as they are selling out fast.



chicjean said:


> *juneping*, Thank you! It's funny/sad how one bad e
> 
> experience can put such a bad taste in your mouth!
> 
> *Jaded81*, I'm thinking about it- I get paid tomorrow, so I'll probably order them then!
> 
> *flower71*, I wish! You're so sweet. I'm totally with you- there have been a lot of things this season I've warmed up to that I didn't think I'd be into. LOVING everyone's mod shots!
> 
> 
> 
> Um, *tb*, these are AMAZING! Where did you even find them?! You rock these soooo well!
> 
> 
> *meishe*, I can see where you're concerned, but you totally have the bod to rock this look! I don't know if I love the big sleeves though, the proportion is a little strange. Let us know what you decide.
> 
> *tonkamama*, I'm with you! This thread FLIES now! Loving it
> 
> *angelastoel*, gorgeous as always! Love your Flana. Everytime I see it I want one more!


----------



## tb-purselover

angelastoel said:


> because you girls probably don't get enough of the flana...



I can never get enough of your flana. It is such a beautiful jacket. Don't ever sell it! It is just gorgeous on you.


----------



## chicjean

tb-purselover said:
			
		

> Hi chicjean!
> 
> Thank you so much sweetie! I got them from the Isabel Marant boutique in Soho, NYC! If you want them, hurry as they are selling out fast.



Ooo, I love them, but I think I'd wear the darker ones much more. Thank you though- just curious. I had never seen them in white before!!


----------



## tonkamama

*Angel ~ *  looking FAB in your flana!!


*Dory cotton jersey sweatshirt ~* I love this look can only imagine it on someone who is younger (like in their 20's) ...  but this look is so effortless on Ms. Marant even tho she is not in her 20's, I think she is born with such style that she can just wear anything and look chic and sexy.


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> *Angel ~ *  looking FAB in your flana!!
> 
> 
> *Dory cotton jersey sweatshirt ~* I love this look can only imagine it on someone who is younger (like in their 20's) ...  but this look is so effortless on Ms. Marant even tho she is not in her 20's, I think she is born with such style that she can just wear anything and look chic and sexy.



she used to be a model....she can look good in pretty much anything...


----------



## Kaypa

Amsterdam said:


> I really love your outfit, you wear IM so well and I find it very amusing to see you took the pic on a very familiar location..


 
Thanks Amsterdam! I am so impressed by your huge collection of IM! 
And eh, Amsterdam knows The Hague!? 



tonkamama said:


> *OMG ~ I was gone only for few hours and I felt so left behind*...
> 
> *Kaypa ~* Welcome!! You totally rock IM (love your Chloe booties)!!


 
Thanks Tonkamama! You look fantastic in IM! Those Chloé booties would look great on you as well! 



Jaded81 said:


> Like the others, I definitely think it is different enough from your Zara jacket and would be a great layering piece. Love the outfit!


 
Oh A. you enabler!


----------



## Amsterdam

juneping said:


> she used to be a model....she can look good in pretty much anything...


 
Didn't know she was a model before.  I always love the way she looks in her own designs!


----------



## Amsterdam

angelastoel said:


> because you girls probably don't get enough of the flana...




@ Angela; I love the combination of the Flana with the simple shirt and pants and the Bal + CLs are the icing on the cake!


----------



## Amsterdam

Kaypa said:


> Thanks Amsterdam! I am so impressed by your huge collection of IM!
> And eh, Amsterdam knows The Hague!?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Tonkamama! You look fantastic in IM! Those Chloé booties would look great on you as well!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh A. you enabler!



Thanks, Kaypa!
I was born and bred in The Haque and still spend a lot of time there since my parents and many of my friends live there.


----------



## meishe

tonkamama said:
			
		

> Angel ~   looking FAB in your flana!!
> 
> Dory cotton jersey sweatshirt ~ I love this look can only imagine it on someone who is younger (like in their 20's) ...  but this look is so effortless on Ms. Marant even tho she is not in her 20's, I think she is born with such style that she can just wear anything and look chic and sexy.



Yes! I loved the Dory when I saw her in this especially, I had already planned on trying it. Either it's the way she's standing or maybe the sizing... but the Dory was definitely shorter on me than it looks on her!


----------



## am2022

june,,, i missed this one.. lovely!!!



juneping said:


> these are the itzel rose jeans.


----------



## am2022

flower can you take a mod pic of your SA's jacket?

I know the ESSO ( yellow) is now available on NAP!

But i somehow was told that there is AN OLIVE GREEN long sleeve version of the ULYSSE called URO or it might be the ESSO in OLIVE GREEN color is actually what is called the URO??? oh dear.. these marant clothing  names and how they differ from country to country and from another online site to another are really confusing me now!

TONKA is asking me to compare.. but i don't know if there is a totally separate long sleeve army green jacket or not???  I heard printemps had it but they don't sell online.. so no way of knowing???  

Maybe ask your SA??? Thanks dear!



flower71 said:


> Hey girl! i've seen and tried on a jacket, which isn't really the long sleeve version of the Ulyse, it's lighter (I don't know the exact composition) and it's quite yellow (too yellow for my taste...) But one of the SA wears hers everytime I stop by and it's really cool. It's much more expensive than the Ulyse (I think it was around 550/600 euros??) which I really can't justify so maybe on sale...
> About the long sleeve version, I don't think I have come across it yet...Will be on the look out, ok?


----------



## flower71

amacasa said:


> flower can you take a mod pic of your SA's jacket?
> 
> I know the ESSO ( yellow) is now available on NAP!
> 
> But i somehow was told that there is AN OLIVE GREEN long sleeve version of the ULYSSE called URO or it might be the ESSO in OLIVE GREEN color is actually what is called the URO??? oh dear.. these marant clothing  names and how they differ from country to country and from another online site to another are really confusing me now!
> 
> TONKA is asking me to compare.. but i don't know if there is a totally separate long sleeve army green jacket or not???  I heard printemps had it but they don't sell online.. so no way of knowing???
> 
> Maybe ask your SA??? Thanks dear!


hey dear ama, I know the jacket is the ESSO, exactly the same on NAP and on that model on the runway. It's yellow and more expensive (around 600 euros). I am unfortunately unable to take pics of it but I will give her a call tomorrow if I can or saturday and ask if she knows anything about an Esso jacket, then I ll get back to you.


----------



## flower71

Lovely pics angela and june!
Am at work, need some inspiration...


----------



## flower71

meishe, just found this pic of the sweatshirt on Kate Bosworth who has a serious IM collection


----------



## meishe

flower71 said:
			
		

> meishe, just found this pic of the sweatshirt on Kate Bosworth who has a serious IM collection



I always love her style (wish I had her budget!) I think if I wore the sweatshirt with a higher waisted jean or skirt it may have worked-- unfortunately I don't end up with that combo much in my wardrobe. I do have a very similar sweater - its actually in the "suggested items" section on NAP on the Dory page- but it's cashmere and so reserved for colder weather... I figure these pieces are classics and there will be a version every season that I can try.

I do however... wish I had nearly a fraction of Kate's IM collection


----------



## tonkamama

*Ladies, thank you for the taking the time*...  I was eyeing on the longer sleeve version of the Ulysse but the collars look sort of oversized with longer body so I wonder what it would called (cus the seller does not know the official name either).  I worried it will a bit too long for my likeing as I live in CA and I drive in my car most of the time so longer coat is not that useful for me.  

The Esso on NAP has smaller collars and shorter length and I actually prefer the way Ulysse flows & the price ..hehe (I did try Ulysse on when it 1st arrived at BNY) ...  

I do this to myself  now for NOT getting the Ulysse when it was still available in my size (what I was thinking...  ) now no more size 36 my SA e-mailed me back...  :cry:  ...  

I did... got a different version, hard to describe and I will try to post mod pic for all to see and judge... very interesting piece cus probably no one will notice it on the rack til you try that baby on...  at least IMO it looks much better on a person than on the rack.  In case you wonder why...  I sort of felt bad doing back & forth on my SA so I bought the "new" jacket from her ...  and I actually like it.  



amacasa said:


> flower can you take a mod pic of your SA's jacket?
> 
> I know the ESSO ( yellow) is now available on NAP!
> 
> But i somehow was told that there is AN OLIVE GREEN long sleeve version of the ULYSSE called URO or it might be the ESSO in OLIVE GREEN color is actually what is called the URO??? oh dear.. these marant clothing  names and how they differ from country to country and from another online site to another are really confusing me now!
> 
> TONKA is asking me to compare.. but i don't know if there is a totally separate long sleeve army green jacket or not???  I heard printemps had it but they don't sell online.. so no way of knowing???
> 
> Maybe ask your SA??? Thanks dear!





flower71 said:


> hey dear ama, I know the jacket is the ESSO, exactly the same on NAP and on that model on the runway. It's yellow and more expensive (around 600 euros). I am unfortunately unable to take pics of it but I will give her a call tomorrow if I can or saturday and ask if she knows anything about an Esso jacket, then I ll get back to you.


----------



## Jayne1

Help  

So in my never-ending search to find something that ins't available in the stores here... I found a site on line called _One World Avenue, Cross Border marketplace._.. and if you fill in your country, it tells you exactly what you pay for the item, with shipping and duty and taxes.

It is sort of like Farfetch, I think.

I was looking at an IM scarf, they don't seem to have IM clothes... has anyone shopped there?  They take Paypal - big plus, IMO.


----------



## nycbagfiend

Jayne1 said:


> Help
> 
> So in my never-ending search to find something that ins't available in the stores here... I found a site on line called _One World Avenue, Cross Border marketplace._.. and if you fill in your country, it tells you exactly what you pay for the item, with shipping and duty and taxes.
> 
> It is sort of like Farfetch, I think.
> 
> I was looking at an IM scarf, they don't seem to have IM clothes... has anyone shopped there?  They take Paypal - big plus, IMO.



jayne, you are truly the online shop super-sleuth!

i've never heard of it before but just went to check it out...unless my early morning eyes aren't working yet, i don't think they ship to the US?


----------



## Kaypa

You've probably already seen this, but the Reo is now for sale at NAP: http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/192576 French size 36 and 38 are already sold out.


----------



## Jayne1

nycbagfiend said:


> jayne, you are truly the online shop super-sleuth!
> 
> i've never heard of it before but just went to check it out...unless my early morning eyes aren't working yet, *i don't think they ship to the US?*


But this one does -- and calculates duty and tax too. So you pay everything upfront and no surprises at the door.

No IM clothes, just accessories...

http://monnier.oneworldavenue.com/


----------



## chicjean

Didn't see them on NAP, but just ordered My Reos!!


----------



## Syma

Hi ladies,

I miss my ulyse after returning it and am on the hunt for a new one. I also received my leoni jacket from my Theresa and love it! Will post pics of everything soon. Just wanted to ask the ladies with the ulyse I have seen 3 different colours for this jacket. Flower has a lighter beige one and there is also a khaki green and and a black is that correct?


----------



## tb-purselover

Kaypa said:


> You've probably already seen this, but the Reo is now for sale at NAP: http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/192576 French size 36 and 38 are already sold out.


Wow that was fast. They are already all sold out on the EU NAP site.


----------



## tb-purselover

chicjean said:


> Didn't see them on NAP, but just ordered My Reos!!


Yay, how exciting! Did you get the taupe pair? Where did you get them? Please post pics and let us know what you think when you receive them!


----------



## tb-purselover

Syma said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I miss my ulyse after returning it and am on the hunt for a new one. I also received my leoni jacket from my Theresa and love it! Will post pics of everything soon. Just wanted to ask the ladies with the ulyse I have seen 3 different colours for this jacket. Flower has a lighter beige one and there is also a khaki green and and a black is that correct?


I've only seen two color ways: khaki and ardoise. Is there a beige too? I just thought it was the lighting in the pics that make it appear beige? That is another nice option too!


----------



## gadea

tonkamama said:


> *Ladies, thank you for the taking the time*...  I was eyeing on the longer sleeve version of the Ulysse but the collars look sort of oversized with longer body so I wonder what it would called (cus the seller does not know the official name either).  I worried it will a bit too long for my likeing as I live in CA and I drive in my car most of the time so longer coat is not that useful for me.
> 
> The Esso on NAP has smaller collars and shorter length and I actually prefer the way Ulysse flows & the price ..hehe (I did try Ulysse on when it 1st arrived at BNY) ...
> 
> I do this to myself  now for NOT getting the Ulysse when it was still available in my size (what I was thinking...  ) now no more size 36 my SA e-mailed me back...  :cry:  ...
> 
> I did... got a different version, hard to describe and I will try to post mod pic for all to see and judge... very interesting piece cus probably no one will notice it on the rack til you try that baby on...  at least IMO it looks much better on a person than on the rack.  In case you wonder why...  I sort of felt bad doing back & forth on my SA so I bought the "new" jacket from her ...  and I actually like it.


I have just ordered the Esso jacket as soon as I receive it I will send pics.


----------



## jellylicious

Oooh...can't wait to see everybody's new purchases!


----------



## Syma

tb-purselover said:


> I've only seen two color ways: khaki and ardoise. Is there a beige too? I just thought it was the lighting in the pics that make it appear beige? That is another nice option too!



Hey TB, I thought it was the lighting too, but there is definitely a lighter colour as worn by the blogger in the first pic. I have also attached some other pics which show the different colours such as khaki and ardoise as you mentioned. The last pic looks almost brown but it could be the khaki in different lighting. I just want to be sure before I order as shipping is expensive. The beige one actually appeals to me a bit more than the khaki as I think it would go with more. What do you think???


----------



## Syma

flower71 said:


> sorry about all these pics, I am trying my outfits out...thanks for letting me share



Just bringing back a quick pic of dear Flower's Ulyse, I think this is beige as it looks lighter than the khaki one I originally returned.


----------



## tb-purselover

Syma said:


> Hey TB, I thought it was the lighting too, but there is definitely a lighter colour as worn by the blogger in the first pic. I have also attached some other pics which show the different colours such as khaki and ardoise as you mentioned. The last pic looks almost brown but it could be the khaki in different lighting. I just want to be sure before I order as shipping is expensive. The beige one actually appeals to me a bit more than the khaki as I think it would go with more. What do you think???



Hi *Syma*! Yes, the beige will go with a lot more then the khaki. Most definitely it is the most versatile. I had no idea there was a beige one too! That's awesome you found one in that color! 

I think it also depends on what you plan to wear the jacket with. Look at your wardrobe and see what color Ulyse would go with your closet most. What will be the most interesting color for layering purposes, ykwim?

I can live vicariously through you . Let us know which one you decide on. Or if you find out about more colors!


----------



## Syma

tb-purselover said:


> Hi *Syma*! Yes, the beige will go with a lot more then the khaki. Most definitely it is the most versatile. I had no idea there was a beige one too! That's awesome you found one in that color!
> 
> I think it also depends on what you plan to wear the jacket with. Look at your wardrobe and see what color Ulyse would go with your closet most. What will be the most interesting color for layering purposes, ykwim?
> 
> I can live vicariously through you . Let us know which one you decide on. Or if you find out about more colors!



Thanks TB Right now I think I will pull the trigger on whichever one can be found. Thanks for the advice, I think it will be great for layering and will work with most colours like navy, creams, grey and blacks. I found a couple of more pics of another blogger wearing the beige ulyse


----------



## tonkamama

Syma said:


> Thanks TB Right now I think I will pull the trigger on whichever one can be found. Thanks for the advice, I think it will be great for layering and will work with most colours like navy, creams, grey and blacks. I found a couple of more pics of another blogger wearing the beige ulyse


*Syma ~* you should get it when it is still available.  The more I see it on others the MORE I want one... ( doing to myself).  

If I have a choice I prefer the beige one as it can be more dressier and thru the summer time.


----------



## tonkamama

gadea said:


> I have just ordered the Esso jacket as soon as I receive it I will send pics.


*gadea ~* Can't wait to see your modeling picture.  Esso has that perfect length I am looking for.


----------



## Kaypa

Picked up the Ulyse in khaki I had put on reserve today! 

There were two more in the store where I got them in ardoise, a size 38 and a size 40. Don't know if they would be willing to ship to another country tho. But if anyone wants the details of that store just let me know.


----------



## flower71

chicjean said:


> Didn't see them on NAP, but just ordered My Reos!!


yahoo! I am sure you ll look great in them. I hesitated then decided against, I have to be patient for the sales, i have done enough damage right now... Can't wait to see them on you


----------



## flower71

Syma said:


> Thanks TB Right now I think I will pull the trigger on whichever one can be found. Thanks for the advice, I think it will be great for layering and will work with most colours like navy, creams, grey and blacks. I found a couple of more pics of another blogger wearing the beige ulyse


Hey Syma, I just took a look at tmy jacket and it is the same as this blogger. It looks more beige khaki than just beige, if you know what I mean? Lovely pics BTW, loving the inspiration. Hope you find one fast in your size, if I find one around me, will let you know, ok? I am in France so not too hard to ship to the UK.


----------



## flower71

tonkamama said:


> *Ladies, thank you for the taking the time*
> I did... got a different version, hard to describe and I will try to post mod pic for all to see and judge... very interesting piece cus probably no one will notice it on the rack til you try that baby on...  at least IMO it looks much better on a person than on the rack.  In case you wonder why...  I sort of felt bad doing back & forth on my SA so *I bought the "new" jacket from her ...  and I actually like it.*


 ooh can't wait to see it



gadea said:


> I have just ordered the Esso jacket as soon as I receive it I will send pics.


 I love this jacket but only if on sale...because of the colour, I think I'd wear it less than my Ulyse, but was sooo tempted. Glad you got it, can't wait to see you in it



Kaypa said:


> Picked up the Ulyse in khaki I had put on reserve today!


 Great news, I love how fast this thread is going...Now the mod pics, will be checking your blog...BTW, you got incredible shoes and those Celine are HEAVEN!


----------



## Kaypa

flower71 said:


> Great news, I love how fast this thread is going...Now the mod pics, will be checking your blog...BTW, you got incredible shoes and those Celine are HEAVEN!


 
I blame it on your mod pics of the Ulyse! The moment I saw you wearing the Ulyse I knew I had to have them. No way back... 

Thanks! (my wallet is not so happy with all the new shoes)
And if I'm not mistaking, I think we have a few identical pairs of shoes .


----------



## tonkamama

*Chicjean~* congrats!!  can't wait to see you rocking the Reos!!  

*flower71 ~ *I will take an indoor shot of the jacket this weekend...  



chicjean said:


> Didn't see them on NAP, but just ordered My Reos!!





flower71 said:


> ooh can't wait to see it


----------



## flower71

Kaypa said:


> I blame it on your mod pics of the Ulyse! The moment I saw you wearing the Ulyse I knew I had to have them. No way back...
> 
> Thanks! (my wallet is not so happy with all the new shoes)
> And if I'm not mistaking, I think we have a few identical pairs of shoes .


Aww that's sweet! We are enablers around here, that's for sure but what fun, no?
Let's not talk about the wallet, that's another story


----------



## tb-purselover

Yay! I can't wait for pics! You will look great in it. Congrats! I also love your Celine shoes. You bought some awesome pairs of shoes. I can't wait for the last reveal .



Kaypa said:


> Picked up the Ulyse in khaki I had put on reserve today!
> 
> There were two more in the store where I got them in ardoise, a size 38 and a size 40. Don't know if they would be willing to ship to another country tho. But if anyone wants the details of that store just let me know.


----------



## tb-purselover

tonkamama said:


> I will take an indoor shot of the jacket this weekend...


Post soon Tonka, you always look great!


----------



## tb-purselover

Syma said:


> Thanks TB Right now I think I will pull the trigger on whichever one can be found. Thanks for the advice, I think it will be great for layering and will work with most colours like navy, creams, grey and blacks. I found a couple of more pics of another blogger wearing the beige ulyse



These pics are what sold me on Ulyse . She has great style.


----------



## meishe

...Newest addition! This is the Jong dress... Color is brighter IRL...haven't quite figured out how to tie it, but the print is a nice addition to my boring wardrobe of mostly jeans and monochromatic items. I imagine it will be nice and light for the summer. Will try to get a better pic on a brighter day soon


----------



## Syma

^Gorgeous dress Meisha, it looks perfect with the dickers.

Thanks so much TB, Tonkamama and Flower. I will check the colours and order the beige one if I can find my size.


----------



## Jayne1

Where's June?

I love her "looking at myself" photos!!


----------



## gadea

tonkamama said:


> *gadea ~* Can't wait to see your modeling picture.  Esso has that perfect length I am looking for.


I have just received the marine (or black) itzel!! and the satis dress. I will try to send pics (First I have to learn:thinkin


----------



## gadea

flower71 said:


> ooh can't wait to see it
> 
> I love this jacket but only if on sale...because of the colour, I think I'd wear it less than my Ulyse, but was sooo tempted. Glad you got it, can't wait to see you in it
> 
> Great news, I love how fast this thread is going...Now the mod pics, will be checking your blog...BTW, you got incredible shoes and those Celine are HEAVEN!


I love the Ulyse jacket, but seems to be sold out everywhere


----------



## tonkamama

meishe said:


> ...Newest addition! This is the Jong dress... Color is brighter IRL...haven't quite figured out how to tie it, but the print is a nice addition to my boring wardrobe of mostly jeans and monochromatic items. I imagine it will be nice and light for the summer. Will try to get a better pic on a brighter day soon


Gorgeous dress ...  and it looks super cute on you with the Dickers...


----------



## chicjean

tb-purselover said:
			
		

> Yay, how exciting! Did you get the taupe pair? Where did you get them? Please post pics and let us know what you think when you receive them!



I ordered from Barney's- they should be here in about a week, hopefully. I did get the taupe, I think it fits better with everything I already have. Sooo exited!


----------



## chicjean

meishe said:
			
		

> ...Newest addition! This is the Jong dress... Color is brighter IRL...haven't quite figured out how to tie it, but the print is a nice addition to my boring wardrobe of mostly jeans and monochromatic items. I imagine it will be nice and light for the summer. Will try to get a better pic on a brighter day soon



Love this!! You'll get a lot of wear out of it this summer I'm sure  

I can't wait to see everyone's Ulyses either- looove that pice.


----------



## tonkamama

Here is the *Malky "raincoat" with hood *in dark blue color like a deep eggplant color.  I can wear it just about any day as it is made out of very light weight coated linen and very soft does not feel like a raincoat at all, more of soft summery trench coat IMO.

What do you ladies think?  Is this a keeper?  TIA  







BTW...today's outfit...  Etoile tweed short skirt + scarf


----------



## Tee

tonkamama said:


> Here is the *Malky "raincoat" with hood *in dark blue color like a deep eggplant color.  I can wear it just about any day as it is made out of very light weight coated linen and very soft does not feel like a raincoat at all, more of soft summery trench coat IMO.
> 
> What do you ladies think?  Is this a keeper?  TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW...today's outfit...  Etoile tweed short skirt + scarf



Totally a keeper Tonka! Love it on you! Your entire outfit is so incredibly chic!


----------



## Jayne1

tonkamama said:


> here is the *malky "raincoat" with hood *in dark blue color like a deep eggplant color.  I can wear it just about any day as it is made out of very light weight coated linen and very soft does not feel like a raincoat at all, more of soft summery trench coat imo.
> 
> *what do you ladies think?  Is this a keeper?  Tia  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw...today's outfit...  Etoile tweed short skirt + scarf


Yes!!


----------



## tb-purselover

Ooo the color and dress is sooo pretty on you! I love it with you hair. The dickers are a perfect touch. They go nicely with the dress. Yes, I can see you wearing this a lot during Summer. Enjoy your new, beautiful dress! It looks great on you!




meishe said:


> ...Newest addition! This is the Jong dress... Color is brighter IRL...haven't quite figured out how to tie it, but the print is a nice addition to my boring wardrobe of mostly jeans and monochromatic items. I imagine it will be nice and light for the summer. Will try to get a better pic on a brighter day soon


----------



## tb-purselover

It looks great *Tonka*. The way you describe the fabric sounds so dreamy. It sounds like it has a very nice feel. I'm so curious to feel it IRL! I don't see the hood? I like how it is so different then any other trench out there I've seen. Very different and chic.



tonkamama said:


> Here is the *Malky "raincoat" with hood *in dark blue color like a deep eggplant color.  I can wear it just about any day as it is made out of very light weight coated linen and very soft does not feel like a raincoat at all, more of soft summery trench coat IMO.
> 
> What do you ladies think?  Is this a keeper?  TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW...today's outfit...  Etoile tweed short skirt + scarf


----------



## jellybebe

tonkamama said:
			
		

> Here is the Malky "raincoat" with hood in dark blue color like a deep eggplant color.  I can wear it just about any day as it is made out of very light weight coated linen and very soft does not feel like a raincoat at all, more of soft summery trench coat IMO.
> 
> What do you ladies think?  Is this a keeper?  TIA
> 
> BTW...today's outfit...  Etoile tweed short skirt + scarf



The trench looks cute. But wow, love the second outfit! I almost got that scarf in NY but I really want the light one with red and green stripes from a few seasons ago. How do you like this scarf?


----------



## Isabelfan

tonkamama said:
			
		

> Here is the Malky "raincoat" with hood in dark blue color like a deep eggplant color.  I can wear it just about any day as it is made out of very light weight coated linen and very soft does not feel like a raincoat at all, more of soft summery trench coat IMO.
> 
> What do you ladies think?  Is this a keeper?  TIA
> 
> BTW...today's outfit...  Etoile tweed short skirt + scarf



Yes you look great! The coat has attitude!!


----------



## tonkamama

Thank you ladies!!  Now I feel much more comfortable once I decide to keep the coat ...  but I still wonder how URO looks like in IRL... as I only allow myself to get one of these.  

*Tee ~ *saw you got a Ulyse (via your blog)...  cannot wait to see how you styling it.  

*tb-purselover ~* I don't know why BNY described it as "raincoat" as it does not feel like one..... the hood is in the back hiding under my hairs as I couldn't captured a nice self portrait of my own back ...  LOL.  I know if I do decide keeping it I will be wearing it a lot as so simple and easy ...  

*jellybebe ~* Thank you. This is my 1st IM scarf and I love it.  Size wise is big enough to create different looks.  I picked the darker color as I feel little more edger ...  





Tee said:


> Totally a keeper Tonka! Love it on you! Your entire outfit is so incredibly chic!





Jayne1 said:


> Yes!!





tb-purselover said:


> It looks great *Tonka*. The way you describe the fabric sounds so dreamy. It sounds like it has a very nice feel. I'm so curious to feel it IRL! I don't see the hood? I like how it is so different then any other trench out there I've seen. Very different and chic.





jellybebe said:


> The trench looks cute. But wow, love the second outfit! I almost got that scarf in NY but I really want the light one with red and green stripes from a few seasons ago. How do you like this scarf?


----------



## flower71

tonkamama said:


> Here is the *Malky "raincoat" with hood *in dark blue color like a deep eggplant color.  I can wear it just about any day as it is made out of very light weight coated linen and very soft does not feel like a raincoat at all, more of soft summery trench coat IMO.
> 
> What do you ladies think?  Is this a keeper?  TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW...today's outfit...  Etoile tweed short skirt + scarf


definitely a keeper! the whole outfit is perfect on you. Just got up, thanks for starting my day

*meishe*, I love the print of that dress and it'll look great in summer when the heat comes out. About the belt, just tie it in any way, not too serious, IM style


----------



## tonkamama

Isabelfan said:


> Yes you look great! The coat has attitude!!


*Isabelfan ~* thank you...   _hehe_ I love the way you describing the coat has *"attitude"* and that is exactly why I love IM ...


----------



## tonkamama

flower71 said:


> definitely a keeper! the whole outfit is perfect on you. Just got up, thanks for starting my day


*Thank you & Morning flower71* as I am about to call off my day and hit the bed now...


----------



## Tee

tonkamama said:


> Thank you ladies!!  Now I feel much more comfortable once I decide to keep the coat ...  but I still wonder how URO looks like in IRL... as I only allow myself to get one of these.
> 
> *Tee ~ *saw you got a Ulyse (via your blog)...  cannot wait to see how you styling it.
> 
> *tb-purselover ~* I don't know why BNY described it as "raincoat" as it does not feel like one..... the hood is in the back hiding under my hairs as I couldn't captured a nice self portrait of my own back ...  LOL.  I know if I do decide keeping it I will be wearing it a lot as so simple and easy ...
> 
> *jellybebe ~* Thank you. This is my 1st IM scarf and I love it.  Size wise is big enough to create different looks.  I picked the darker color as I feel little more edger ...



Thanks Tonka! Will try to take some pics soon!


----------



## Kaypa

Tee said:


> Thanks Tonka! Will try to take some pics soon!


Yes Tee, I look forward to seeing some mod pics of you and the Ulyse!


----------



## nycbagfiend

meishe said:


> ...Newest addition! This is the Jong dress... Color is brighter IRL...haven't quite figured out how to tie it, but the print is a nice addition to my boring wardrobe of mostly jeans and monochromatic items. I imagine it will be nice and light for the summer. Will try to get a better pic on a brighter day soon



adorable, meishe!  i love it with the dickers and you're right--looks like the perfect easy breezy summer dress!  congrats!


----------



## nycbagfiend

tonkamama said:


> Here is the *Malky "raincoat" with hood *in dark blue color like a deep eggplant color.  I can wear it just about any day as it is made out of very light weight coated linen and very soft does not feel like a raincoat at all, more of soft summery trench coat IMO.
> 
> What do you ladies think?  Is this a keeper?  TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW...today's outfit...  Etoile tweed short skirt + scarf



i say it everytime but i'll say it again...tonka, you are one hot mama! 

love the way you're working that trench!  i think it's a keeper--it's stylish yet useful--it will come in very handy on cooler summer nights and seems like it will work with pants, shorts or dresses/skirts!

love the tweed skirt on you--i wish i could wear IM minis but they're just too mini on me!


----------



## Kaypa

tonkamama said:


> Here is the *Malky "raincoat" with hood *in dark blue color like a deep eggplant color.  I can wear it just about any day as it is made out of very light weight coated linen and very soft does not feel like a raincoat at all, more of soft summery trench coat IMO.
> 
> What do you ladies think?  Is this a keeper?  TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW...today's outfit...  Etoile tweed short skirt + scarf


You look fantastic in that raincoat! I think that it will add an edge to any outfit. Never seen it online or in the stores, but I think it's perfect! Congrats! Definitely a keeper! Also love the outfit you were wearing that day!


----------



## nycbagfiend

Kaypa said:


> Picked up the Ulyse in khaki I had put on reserve today!
> 
> There were two more in the store where I got them in ardoise, a size 38 and a size 40. Don't know if they would be willing to ship to another country tho. But if anyone wants the details of that store just let me know.



this thread is moving too fast for me!
can't wait to see yours and everyone else's ulyse pics!

mine arrived a few days ago...busy week for me but i'll try styling it over the weekend!  my first impression of it sitting it the box was sorta eh, but once i saw all those blogger pics i know it's going to be a workhorse!

btw, i bought mine at BNY-my SA found one and ordered it for me...none left at the NYC store, but if anyone is still looking, there may be some floating around at other locations!  also gave in and ordered the IPAs!  those were also sold out at the nyc bny, but found a pair at the bev hills location!  not sure if the length will work on me, but giving it a try!


----------



## nycbagfiend

meishe said:


> ...Newest addition! This is the Jong dress... Color is brighter IRL...haven't quite figured out how to tie it, but the print is a nice addition to my boring wardrobe of mostly jeans and monochromatic items. I imagine it will be nice and light for the summer. Will try to get a better pic on a brighter day soon



meishe, re:belt, i was also thinking you could add a wider leather belt over the tie for another look?


----------



## jellylicious

meishe said:


> ...Newest addition! This is the Jong dress... Color is brighter IRL...haven't quite figured out how to tie it, but the print is a nice addition to my boring wardrobe of mostly jeans and monochromatic items. I imagine it will be nice and light for the summer. Will try to get a better pic on a brighter day soon


So light, easy and pretty-congrats Meishe! Looks great with the dickers.



tonkamama said:


> Here is the *Malky "raincoat" with hood *in dark blue color like a deep eggplant color.  I can wear it just about any day as it is made out of very light weight coated linen and very soft does not feel like a raincoat at all, more of soft summery trench coat IMO.
> 
> What do you ladies think?  Is this a keeper?  TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW...today's outfit...  Etoile tweed short skirt + scarf


*Hot mama indeed!* Great addition-it'll definitely be a go-to jacket. Looks like you'll have so many fun new ways to style it. 



nycbagfiend said:


> this thread is moving too fast for me!
> can't wait to see yours and everyone else's ulyse pics!
> 
> mine arrived a few days ago...busy week for me but i'll try styling it over the weekend!  my first impression of it sitting it the box was sorta eh, but once i saw all those blogger pics i know it's going to be a workhorse!
> 
> btw, i bought mine at BNY-my SA found one and ordered it for me...none left at the NYC store, but if anyone is still looking, there may be some floating around at other locations!  also gave in and ordered the IPAs!  those were also sold out at the nyc bny, but found a pair at the bev hills location!  not sure if the length will work on me, but giving it a try!


 and i know you will totally love the Ipa!  Can't wait to see your pixs!


----------



## esm85

Kaypa said:


> Picked up the Ulyse in khaki I had put on reserve today!
> 
> There were two more in the store where I got them in ardoise, a size 38 and a size 40. Don't know if they would be willing to ship to another country tho. But if anyone wants the details of that store just let me know.



Hi! I have been searching for the Ulyse in the NL, which store did you found it? Would love the know 
And did you size down? Since I heard the jacket has quite a loose fit!


----------



## am2022

Tonka you look adorable!!!
I actually like the trench on you as it's waist could be cinched compared to the ulyse hence you could dress up / dress down !
Congrats!
[/B]in dark blue color like a deep eggplant color.  I can wear it just about any day as it is made out of very light weight coated linen and very soft does not feel like a raincoat at all, more of soft summery trench coat IMO.

What do you ladies think?  Is this a keeper?  TIA  






BTW...today's outfit...  Etoile tweed short skirt + scarf






[/QUOTE]


----------



## Greentea

tonkamama said:


> Here is the *Malky "raincoat" with hood *in dark blue color like a deep eggplant color.  I can wear it just about any day as it is made out of very light weight coated linen and very soft does not feel like a raincoat at all, more of soft summery trench coat IMO.
> 
> What do you ladies think?  Is this a keeper?  TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW...today's outfit...  Etoile tweed short skirt + scarf



Wow - no brainer!! KEEP!


----------



## Kaypa

esm85 said:


> Hi! I have been searching for the Ulyse in the NL, which store did you found it? Would love the know
> And did you size down? Since I heard the jacket has quite a loose fit!


I found it at Zolamanola in Utrecht. I went for my regular size in jackets, a 38. It was the only size left in khaki. Yesterday, they still had a 38 and 40 in ardoise (comparable to anthracite). It's also very nice in ardoise.


----------



## Kaypa

Caroline's Mode!  I was also planning to pair the Ulyse with my Chloé Sussanas.


----------



## tonkamama

*Thank you ladies for all the sweet comments and **valuable (stylish) recommendations* *styling the coat.   *


*nycbagfiend ~* Congrats on your ulyse & IPA!!  Can't wait to see how you styling them...  The ulyse with look super cute pairing with your new Wilas(?) high top sneakers (I can't wait to get my hands on a pair in black soon).  As for the mini skirt...  I need to wear tights underneath it to feel more "safe" walking on the street .    

*Kaypa ~* I only found this coat available at Barneys New York, it could be one of those exclusive item to BNY.   



nycbagfiend said:


> i say it everytime but i'll say it again...tonka, you are one hot mama!
> 
> love the way you're working that trench!  i think it's a keeper--it's stylish yet useful--it will come in very handy on cooler summer nights and seems like it will work with pants, shorts or dresses/skirts!
> 
> love the tweed skirt on you--i wish i could wear IM minis but they're just too mini on me!





Kaypa said:


> You look fantastic in that raincoat! I think that it will add an edge to any outfit. Never seen it online or in the stores, but I think it's perfect! Congrats! Definitely a keeper! Also love the outfit you were wearing that day!





jellylicious said:


> *Hot mama indeed!* Great addition-it'll definitely be a go-to jacket. Looks like you'll have so many fun new ways to style it.





amacasa said:


> Tonka you look adorable!!!
> I actually like the trench on you as it's waist could be cinched compared to the ulyse hence you could dress up / dress down !
> Congrats!





Greentea said:


> Wow - no brainer!! KEEP!


----------



## nycbagfiend

Kaypa said:


> Caroline's Mode!  I was also planning to pair the Ulyse with my Chloé Sussanas.



love this!  i have the susannahs too (in black tho') and will definitely be copying this look! imitation is the sincerest form of flattery after all!


----------



## tonkamama

nycbagfiend said:


> love this!  i have the susannahs too (in black tho') and will definitely be copying this look! imitation is the sincerest form of flattery after all!


*nycbagfiend ~* little OT ...  may I ask.... do you find yourself wearing the susannahs as often as you wish?  Getting warmer in the Bay Area and I was hesitate to order a pair as I may not get to wear them as much til Fall ....


----------



## nycbagfiend

tonkamama said:


> *nycbagfiend ~* little OT ...  may I ask.... do you find yourself wearing the susannahs as often as you wish?  Getting warmer in the Bay Area and I was hesitate to order a pair as I may not get to wear them as much til Fall ....



i actually just received them about 2 weeks ago and haven't worn them yet!  admittedly, i wondered the same as nyc is warming up (tho' this past week the temps dropped again!), but i think they will still get some wear in the warmer weather--the leather is soft and lightweight if that makes any sense--they don't feel as heavy as dickers for some reason.  i don't think i'd wear them on the sultriest of days, but i can see them w/cropped jeans or even dresses on spring days and esp nights.  the bone/cream color is probably the most warm weather appropriate...i bought black since i still wear black in the summer and figured they'd be year round then!

if i thought they'd make it to sale time i'd hold out but they seem to be selling like hotcakes!

i used to visit s.f. every summer as a kid/teenager (my dad and i are huge s.f. giants fans!) and i remember some pretty chilly nights even in july/august, no?
love the bay area whatever the weather is!


----------



## chicjean

tonkamama said:


> Here is the *Malky "raincoat" with hood *in dark blue color like a deep eggplant color.  I can wear it just about any day as it is made out of very light weight coated linen and very soft does not feel like a raincoat at all, more of soft summery trench coat IMO.
> 
> What do you ladies think?  Is this a keeper?  TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW...today's outfit...  Etoile tweed short skirt + scarf



I say keep. LOVE your outfit, too  



nycbagfiend said:


> this thread is moving too fast for me!
> can't wait to see yours and everyone else's ulyse pics!
> 
> mine arrived a few days ago...busy week for me but i'll try styling it over the weekend!  my first impression of it sitting it the box was sorta eh, but once i saw all those blogger pics i know it's going to be a workhorse!
> 
> btw, i bought mine at BNY-my SA found one and ordered it for me...none left at the NYC store, but if anyone is still looking, there may be some floating around at other locations!  also gave in and ordered the IPAs!  those were also sold out at the nyc bny, but found a pair at the bev hills location!  not sure if the length will work on me, but giving it a try!



Can't wait to see your mods!


All this Ulyse talk, it's so versatile! I totally want one now, too


----------



## Jayne1

When is NAP having its first markdown?


----------



## maccyd

hi guys!
i know these are old styles but does anyone know the name of them??


----------



## Nevertodesire

I think it's the Ysee top


----------



## meishe

Syma said:


> ^Gorgeous dress Meisha, it looks perfect with the dickers.





tonkamama said:


> Gorgeous dress ...  and it looks super cute on you with the Dickers...





tb-purselover said:


> Ooo the color and dress is sooo pretty on you! I love it with you hair. The dickers are a perfect touch. They go nicely with the dress. Yes, I can see you wearing this a lot during Summer. Enjoy your new, beautiful dress! It looks great on you!





flower71 said:


> *meishe*, I love the print of that dress and it'll look great in summer when the heat comes out. About the belt, just tie it in any way, not too serious, IM style





nycbagfiend said:


> adorable, meishe!  i love it with the dickers and you're right--looks like the perfect easy breezy summer dress!  congrats!





nycbagfiend said:


> meishe, re:belt, i was also thinking you could add a wider leather belt over the tie for another look?





jellylicious said:


> So light, easy and pretty-congrats Meishe! Looks great with the dickers.



Thanks ladies! This one is a keeper. The "belt" is a drawstring that goes through the back portion of the dress, so the fabric must be sort of pulled through evenly to be the correct length... minor detail.

On another note, I love love that everyone is going for the Ulyse. I have always had a weakness for the army green/jacket styles!

bring on the warm weather


----------



## meishe

Jayne1 said:


> When is NAP having its first markdown?



Been wondering this for a while! Sitting on a store credit


----------



## Kaypa

Managed to take some mod pics of the Ulyse today. More pics can be found here, if you're interested. 
Can't wait to see mod pics of the Ulyse from the ones that also recently purchased the Ulyse!


----------



## Kaypa

nycbagfiend said:


> love this!  i have the susannahs too (in black tho') and will definitely be copying this look! imitation is the sincerest form of flattery after all!


Couldn't agree with you more!


----------



## Kaypa

tonkamama said:


> *Thank you ladies for all the sweet comments and **valuable (stylish) recommendations* *styling the coat.   *
> 
> 
> *nycbagfiend ~* Congrats on your ulyse & IPA!!  Can't wait to see how you styling them...  The ulyse with look super cute pairing with your new Wilas(?) high top sneakers (I can't wait to get my hands on a pair in black soon).  As for the mini skirt...  I need to wear tights underneath it to feel more "safe" walking on the street .
> 
> *Kaypa ~* I only found this coat available at Barneys New York, it could be one of those exclusive item to BNY.


That's a very nice exclusive item you managed to find!  Couldn't stop thinking of how great you look in that jacket! You will enjoy wearing that for years to come!


----------



## Kaypa

Jayne1 said:


> When is NAP having its first markdown?


 


meishe said:


> Been wondering this for a while! Sitting on a store credit


 
I'm not sure, but if I remember correctly, last year's was in June. Although US might be earlier than Europe.


----------



## chicjean

Kaypa said:
			
		

> Managed to take some mod pics of the Ulyse today. More pics can be found here, if you're interested.
> Can't wait to see mod pics of the Ulyse from the ones that also recently purchased the Ulyse!



So amazing! Love everything about this


----------



## flower71

Kaypa said:


> Managed to take some mod pics of the Ulyse today. More pics can be found here, if you're interested.
> Can't wait to see mod pics of the Ulyse from the ones that also recently purchased the Ulyse!


You're so cool , i am glad you went for it! and those boots...Funny how many of us are IM fans and also got a pair of Susannah's in their closet? I am still resisting the urge (plus I have done enough damage as it is!).
I will try to post a few pics of my Ulyse next week if the weather permits me to wear it out. Seeing your T shirt makes me regret I didn(t snatch one when they were around in store. I ll live through you and *nycbagfiend* (and who ever got those tshirts!).

About NAP sales, alas, the european site is the last to be getting the sales , sooo frustrating seeing the US girls having fun while we wait for our turn...oh well, c'est la vie!
I think I will have to start rethinking my wishlist again before the sales start...in France, it's the end of June, so far from now.


----------



## tonkamama

*nycbagfiend ~* I would go for the black booties too as easy to pair with all colors & easier to hide "dirt" which is a BIG + for me ...  hope to see your modeling pic of your new Susannahs and Ulyse.  Yes SF is averaging 5-10 degrees cooler than rest of the Bay Area.  I am mostly in sandals during summer time tho ...  so I need to figure out should I spending the $$ on a pair booties of save the $$ towards SS Sales!!      I've only been to NYC twice and hope I can visit NY some time soon.



nycbagfiend said:


> i actually just received them about 2 weeks ago and haven't worn them yet!  admittedly, i wondered the same as nyc is warming up (tho' this past week the temps dropped again!), but i think they will still get some wear in the warmer weather--the leather is soft and lightweight if that makes any sense--they don't feel as heavy as dickers for some reason.  i don't think i'd wear them on the sultriest of days, but i can see them w/cropped jeans or even dresses on spring days and esp nights.  the bone/cream color is probably the most warm weather appropriate...i bought black since i still wear black in the summer and figured they'd be year round then!
> 
> if i thought they'd make it to sale time i'd hold out but they seem to be selling like hotcakes!
> 
> i used to visit s.f. every summer as a kid/teenager (my dad and i are huge s.f. giants fans!) and i remember some pretty chilly nights even in july/august, no?
> love the bay area whatever the weather is!




*chicjean ~* Thank you dear.



chicjean said:


> I say keep. LOVE your outfit, too



*Jayne1 ~ *I am also waiting for the sales!!  I think for US it will be beginning of June and BNY is by end of May.  For some reason NAP is always behind the big box department stores.  I have a feeling NAP will giving out the special discount code soon for some limited selected customers....  I've noticed that NAP has labeled some items as "New Season" items.  Last time they did that...some lucky ladies got special 30% discount code, and I was not on the lucky list...   



Jayne1 said:


> When is NAP having its first markdown?




*Kaypa ~ *you looked amazingly and effortless chic!!  Love everything you are wearing (I've booked marked your blog...) !



Kaypa said:


> Managed to take some mod pics of the Ulyse today. More pics can be found here, if you're interested.
> Can't wait to see mod pics of the Ulyse from the ones that also recently purchased the Ulyse!


----------



## Jayne1

tonkamama said:


> *Jayne1 ~ *I am also waiting for the sales!!  I think for US it will be beginning of June and BNY is by end of May.  For some reason NAP is always behind the big box department stores.  I have a feeling NAP will giving out the special discount code soon for some limited selected customers....  I've noticed that NAP has labeled some items as "New Season" items.  Last time they did that...some lucky ladies got special 30% discount code, and I was not on the lucky list...



I remember that -- and I think you're right.  Some lucky few may get a notice of a special discount.


----------



## Amsterdam

Kaypa said:


> Managed to take some mod pics of the Ulyse today. More pics can be found here, if you're interested.
> Can't wait to see mod pics of the Ulyse from the ones that also recently purchased the Ulyse!



You're rocking the Ulyse, I love the way you combined it!


----------



## tb-purselover

Kaypa said:


> Managed to take some mod pics of the Ulyse today. More pics can be found here, if you're interested.
> Can't wait to see mod pics of the Ulyse from the ones that also recently purchased the Ulyse!



Yes, I love it. The Ulyse looks great with the chloe susanna booties (I own these too!) and IM number tee! You look so cool. The jacket is perfect on you. It adds such an element of easy chic with attitude (I love this term and it really does describe IM jackets like this so well)!


----------



## jaemin

hi! just wondering if the ulyse jacket comes in size 34? i just got mine today in 36 and not sure if that's that smallest size. any idea? thanks!


----------



## nycbagfiend

Kaypa said:


> Managed to take some mod pics of the Ulyse today. More pics can be found here, if you're interested.
> Can't wait to see mod pics of the Ulyse from the ones that also recently purchased the Ulyse!



love this, kaypa!  very cool and stylish yet comfortable!  

i've been so lazy all weekend--i'll work on getting the ulyse on very shortly!


----------



## nycbagfiend

Jayne1 said:


> I remember that -- and I think you're right.  Some lucky few may get a notice of a special discount.



hmm...guess i wasn't one of the lucky few either  that would be a very pleasant surprise tho'!


----------



## jellylicious

Kaypa said:


> Managed to take some mod pics of the Ulyse today. More pics can be found here, if you're interested.
> Can't wait to see mod pics of the Ulyse from the ones that also recently purchased the Ulyse!


Kaypa-you look amazing!  I'm bookmarking your blog as well.


----------



## Jaded81

jaemin said:


> hi! just wondering if the ulyse jacket comes in size 34? i just got mine today in 36 and not sure if that's that smallest size. any idea? thanks!



I think the smallest size for IM this season is 36... unfortunately!


----------



## Jaded81

Hey dear, how tall are you? I remember you saying you were petite as well? 




tb-purselover said:


> Yes, I love it. The Ulyse looks great with the chloe susanna booties (I own these too!) and IM number tee! You look so cool. The jacket is perfect on you. It adds such an element of easy chic with attitude (I love this term and it really does describe IM jackets like this so well)!


----------



## Jaded81

Argh, once again you're killing it! Why does everything look so damned good on you?  (Ps: glad you finally took your Celine box out!!!)




Kaypa said:


> Managed to take some mod pics of the Ulyse today. More pics can be found here, if you're interested.
> Can't wait to see mod pics of the Ulyse from the ones that also recently purchased the Ulyse!


----------



## Jaded81

I love her, but I think you actually look better than her in it! 



Kaypa said:


> Caroline's Mode!  I was also planning to pair the Ulyse with my Chloé Sussanas.


----------



## Jaded81

Definitely a "raincoat" with an attitude! 




tonkamama said:


> Here is the *Malky "raincoat" with hood *in dark blue color like a deep eggplant color.  I can wear it just about any day as it is made out of very light weight coated linen and very soft does not feel like a raincoat at all, more of soft summery trench coat IMO.
> 
> What do you ladies think?  Is this a keeper?  TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW...today's outfit...  Etoile tweed short skirt + scarf


----------



## am2022

love love this~!!



Kaypa said:


> Managed to take some mod pics of the Ulyse today. More pics can be found here, if you're interested.
> Can't wait to see mod pics of the Ulyse from the ones that also recently purchased the Ulyse!


----------



## tb-purselover

Jaded81 said:


> Hey dear, how tall are you? I remember you saying you were petite as well?



Yes, I'm petite. I'm 5' 3" and 3/4 on a good day. I like to think I'm 5'4", but I'm . I had to size down on the Ulyse because the sz down on the Ulyse from a 38 to 36. I tried both sizes on but the 38 was just too much (length and width). The 36 looked oversized (like it is suppose to) but I wasn't swimming in it . HTH!


----------



## juneping

gosh....i felt so behind....will catch up later tonight.....
looks like the Ulyse jacket was the theme of the weekend..??


----------



## Kaypa

chicjean said:


> So amazing! Love everything about this


 


flower71 said:


> You're so cool , i am glad you went for it! and those boots...Funny how many of us are IM fans and also got a pair of Susannah's in their closet? I am still resisting the urge (plus I have done enough damage as it is!).
> I will try to post a few pics of my Ulyse next week if the weather permits me to wear it out. Seeing your T shirt makes me regret I didn(t snatch one when they were around in store. I ll live through you and *nycbagfiend* (and who ever got those tshirts!).


 
Can't wait to see you wearing the Ulyse again!  The Susannas would totally fit your wardrobe! 




tonkamama said:


> *Kaypa ~ *you looked amazingly and effortless chic!! Love everything you are wearing (I've booked marked your blog...) !


 


Amsterdam said:


> You're rocking the Ulyse, I love the way you combined it!


 


tb-purselover said:


> Yes, I love it. The Ulyse looks great with the chloe susanna booties (I own these too!) and IM number tee! You look so cool. The jacket is perfect on you. It adds such an element of easy chic with attitude (I love this term and it really does describe IM jackets like this so well)!


 


nycbagfiend said:


> love this, kaypa! very cool and stylish yet comfortable!
> 
> i've been so lazy all weekend--i'll work on getting the ulyse on very shortly!


 
Can't wait to see your mod pics! 



jellylicious said:


> Kaypa-you look amazing!  I'm bookmarking your blog as well.


 


Jaded81 said:


> Argh, once again you're killing it! Why does everything look so damned good on you?  (Ps: glad you finally took your Celine box out!!!)


 Look who's talking! You should post more mod pics! 



Jaded81 said:


> I love her, but I think you actually look better than her in it!


 


amacasa said:


> love love this~!!


 
Thanks everyone! I'm glad you like it! Naturally, I blame stylish ya'll for enabling me to get the Ulyse!


----------



## flower71

Jaded81 said:


> I love her, but I think you actually look better than her in it!


Couldn't agree more, Kaypa looks so "easy chic with an attitude" as tb purselover put it!


----------



## juneping

*meishe* - love the dress on you...very flowy

*tonka* - looking great!! the raincoat is very nice...and i have to say i love that skirt on you.

*kaypa* - very chic..

my tv was broken so am using computer as my tv for now...so spending a lot less time on tPF...


----------



## tb-purselover

juneping said:


> my tv was broken so am using computer as my tv for now...so spending a lot less time on tPF...



Oh I hope you get your TV fixed soon so you can spend more time with us on TPF! We miss you and love seeing your pics and posts .


----------



## bloomiesgal

I don't post often, but came across this dress on ebay and have a question.  It's the etoile denim leal dress, which I have in a size one, but i'm pregnant and would love it in the size 2.  Mine has a white label and the one for sale has a black label.  is it a fake?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ISABEL-MARA...SA_WC_Dresses&hash=item3a73883b36#ht_776wt_96

Thanks!


----------



## Amsterdam

bloomiesgal said:


> I don't post often, but came across this dress on ebay and have a question.  It's the etoile denim leal dress, which I have in a size one, but i'm pregnant and would love it in the size 2.  Mine has a white label and the one for sale has a black label.  is it a fake?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ISABEL-MARA...SA_WC_Dresses&hash=item3a73883b36#ht_776wt_96
> 
> Thanks!



The label should be white, like in your size 1 Leal, it's a fake!


----------



## bloomiesgal

Thank you so much!!! Hate ebay and hate that people guarantee authenticity even knowing it's not real!!!


----------



## juneping

bloomiesgal said:
			
		

> I don't post often, but came across this dress on ebay and have a question.  It's the etoile denim leal dress, which I have in a size one, but i'm pregnant and would love it in the size 2.  Mine has a white label and the one for sale has a black label.  is it a fake?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ISABEL-MARANT-Sold-Out-Leal-Denim-Embroidered-Dress-2-US-6-8-/251046411062?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item3a73883b36#ht_776wt_96
> 
> Thanks!



Ask the seller what year it was...the older version got the black label.
Look at the label stitching....should be dense. Designer items usually have a significant denser stitching....
When they made fake items...they only made popular items...so usually fakes would float in eBay simultaneously...


----------



## bloomiesgal

Well, mine is the etoile line white label and this is mainline black label.  Would there be both?


----------



## juneping

bloomiesgal said:
			
		

> Well, mine is the etoile line white label and this is mainline black label.  Would there be both?



Oh...sorry I think I missed your OP...then this is fake....


----------



## Jaded81

Thanks! Awhhh I keep hoping that maybe I will be able to pull off the Ulyse but I think realistically no 



tb-purselover said:


> Yes, I'm petite. I'm 5' 3" and 3/4 on a good day. I like to think I'm 5'4", but I'm . I had to size down on the Ulyse because the sz down on the Ulyse from a 38 to 36. I tried both sizes on but the 38 was just too much (length and width). The 36 looked oversized (like it is suppose to) but I wasn't swimming in it . HTH!


----------



## Jaded81

Can someone help me with dicker boot sizing? 

I am a size 38 in Acne Pistol Boots and a 39 in the Gwens and Bardus. What size should I get?

Am debating whether I should get the dickers or Rag & Bone Newbury boots (which I have no idea how the sizing is like either, but am considering it as it has a higher heel and seems to cut the leg higher than the dickers)

TIA


----------



## flower71

Jaded81 said:


> Can someone help me with dicker boot sizing?
> 
> I am a size 38 in Acne Pistol Boots and a 39 in the Gwens and Bardus. What size should I get?
> 
> Am debating whether I should get the dickers or Rag & Bone Newbury boots (which I have no idea how the sizing is like either, but am considering it as it has a higher heel and seems to cut the leg higher than the dickers)
> 
> TIA


hi ya! I am a 39 in Pistol Boots and a 40 in Dickers.
I think you should get a 39 in Dickers (love the IM boots more), the heels make you so comfortable that you can wear them while travelling, working etc...without that backache (or is it just me and my ole bones? )


----------



## Kaypa

flower71 said:


> Couldn't agree more, Kaypa looks so "easy chic with an attitude" as tb purselover put it!


Flower71! Thanks that is so kind of you, but that's just too much credit...:shame:


----------



## Kaypa

Jaded81 said:


> Can someone help me with dicker boot sizing?
> 
> I am a size 38 in Acne Pistol Boots and a 39 in the Gwens and Bardus. What size should I get?
> 
> Am debating whether I should get the dickers or Rag & Bone Newbury boots (which I have no idea how the sizing is like either, but am considering it as it has a higher heel and seems to cut the leg higher than the dickers)
> 
> TIA


 


flower71 said:


> hi ya! I am a 39 in Pistol Boots and a 40 in Dickers.
> I think you should get a 39 in Dickers (love the IM boots more), the heels make you so comfortable that you can wear them while travelling, working etc...without that backache (or is it just me and my ole bones? )


 
A. I agree with Flower71, IMO the Dicker boots are TTS. I have both in size 40, but feel that I could have sized down in the Pistols. I also love my Dickers even more than my pistols.


----------



## kitechick

Like Flower I have a size 39 in the Pistols and size 40 in both pairs of Dickers I own (one from AW 2011, one from SS 2012). So you should be fine if you go one size up (based on the Pistols that run big)...


----------



## flower71

a quick pic of my lexy last week


----------



## Jaded81

Flower, K, Kitechick: Thanks ladies! 39 it is!! What will I do without you ladies?! Also, how much shorter is the dickers than the pistols - not heel height the shaft? bit? I can't wear true ankle boots because they cut off the leg at the ankle (doh!) and I have skinny ankles (or the bit above the ankles) and long feet for my height so I always end up looking Ronald McDonaldish!


----------



## Kaypa

flower71 said:


> a quick pic of my lexy last week


Flower71, love your mod pics! You're so überstylish! All those grey tones fit perfectly together and the Pistol boots are a great match with your outfit! Love every single item of this look. Also, you make me regret not getting the lexy in this colorway!


----------



## Kaypa

Jaded81 said:


> Flower, K, Kitechick: Thanks ladies! 39 it is!! What will I do without you ladies?! Also, how much shorter is the dickers than the pistols - not heel height the shaft? bit? I can't wear true ankle boots because they cut off the leg at the ankle (doh!) and I have skinny ankles (or the bit above the ankles) and long feet for my height so I always end up looking Ronald McDonaldish!


I don't know. I can check for you tonight when I'm home, unless someone else beats me to it. It's a bit shorter, but not sure how much. 
Are you sure you always look Ronald McDonaldish, or is it just your imagination? I think if you an pull of the Pistols, you certainly should be able to pull of the Dickers, but maybe that's just me. I think they would look great on you...


----------



## chicjean

flower71 said:
			
		

> a quick pic of my lexy last week



Love this!


----------



## am2022

Looking so mighty fabulous!! Tall and lean as well!!! 

QUOTE=flower71;21749950]a quick pic of my lexy last week









[/QUOTE]


----------



## Jaded81

You're making me want to take my Lexy out for a spin! Love how it looks on your lovely slim figure!




flower71 said:


> a quick pic of my lexy last week


----------



## Jaded81

Yes I do! Size 39 feet on a 5'2 body?  The pistols do kinda make my feet look a little long, but it isn't as noticeable because the heel is 3 inches and it is black  Am thinking of taupe for the dickers 




Kaypa said:


> I don't know. I can check for you tonight when I'm home, unless someone else beats me to it. It's a bit shorter, but not sure how much.
> Are you sure you always look Ronald McDonaldish, or is it just your imagination? I think if you an pull of the Pistols, you certainly should be able to pull of the Dickers, but maybe that's just me. I think they would look great on you...


----------



## meishe

Kaypa said:


> A. I agree with Flower71, IMO the Dicker boots are TTS. I have both in size 40, but feel that I could have sized down in the Pistols. I also love my Dickers even more than my pistols.





flower71 said:


> hi ya! I am a 39 in Pistol Boots and a 40 in Dickers.
> I think you should get a 39 in Dickers (love the IM boots more), the heels make you so comfortable that you can wear them while travelling, working etc...without that backache (or is it just me and my ole bones? )



I was just thinking to myself today.. if I could do with a pair of Pistols... have two Dicker's (which I love).. but wondering if I needed something a bit more hearty than suede :wondering


----------



## flower71

Kaypa said:


> Flower71, love your mod pics! You're so überstylish! All those grey tones fit perfectly together and the Pistol boots are a great match with your outfit! Love every single item of this look. Also, you make me regret not getting the lexy in this colorway!


You're so sweet! Thanks again, and don't we regret a few of IM that we didn't grab when we had the chance? It's a never ending story. Um, I think you're the überstylish one, really


amacasa said:


> Looking so mighty fabulous!! Tall and lean as well!!!
> ...I haven't put on my bikinis yet...then we'll see who's lean, def not me
> QUOTE=flower71;21749950]a quick pic of my lexy last week


[/QUOTE]


----------



## flower71

meishe said:


> I was just thinking to myself today.. if I could do with a pair of Pistols... have two Dicker's (which I love).. but wondering if I needed something a bit more hearty than suede :wondering


Best choice if you're looking for a bit of leather , best quality IMO. It's a bit higher than the dickers but so comfy...


----------



## flower71

Jaded81 said:


> You're making me want to take my Lexy out for a spin! Love how it looks on your lovely slim figure!


Thanks jaded81, You have to take it out! 
That's what I told myself, last week the weather was such a mess, I told myself to use what I had in the closet that i neglected for the last few months...


----------



## Tee

flower71 said:


> a quick pic of my lexy last week


Absolutely love how you styled your Lexy!


----------



## Tee

Lovin' all the recent outfit posts!  Everyone looks amazing! Here's how I styled my new Ulyse jacket last weekend...


----------



## jellylicious

flower71 said:


> a quick pic of my lexy last week


Flower-With your height-everything looks so great on you, tall and lean! I find that i reach for the Lexy almost every week. 



Tee said:


> Lovin' all the recent outfit posts!  Everyone looks amazing! Here's how I styled my new Ulyse jacket last weekend...


Tee-loving the jacket on you and the way you styled it with a dress. Great combo!


----------



## am2022

Yay!! Tee you are rocking the Ulyse.. i still haven't found mine yet.. as i have been sidetracked by kids, work, family but enjoying each and everyone's mod pics!! keep them coming!!



Tee said:


> Lovin' all the recent outfit posts!  Everyone looks amazing! Here's how I styled my new Ulyse jacket last weekend...


----------



## Kaypa

Tee said:


> Lovin' all the recent outfit posts!  Everyone looks amazing! Here's how I styled my new Ulyse jacket last weekend...


Tee, you look amazing in the Ulyse! Great styling with that dress! Love it!


----------



## nycbagfiend

Tee said:


> Lovin' all the recent outfit posts!  Everyone looks amazing! Here's how I styled my new Ulyse jacket last weekend...



you look awesome!  i'm loving all these ulyse looks!  it's such a great piece with lots of styling possibilities--tee, love how you dressed it up!

i've been so lazy--i really need to put mine on!


----------



## Kaypa

Jaded81 said:


> Yes I do! Size 39 feet on a 5'2 body?  The pistols do kinda make my feet look a little long, but it isn't as noticeable because the heel is 3 inches and it is black  Am thinking of taupe for the dickers


Ok, I measured both the Pistols and Dickers. As the designs are different I am not sure if you can compare both. Anyway here's the measurements in cm hope that works for you :

Pistols: back 13 cm, side 16 cm, front 13 cm.
Dickers: back 11,5 cm, side 15 cm, front 9,5 cm.


----------



## nycbagfiend

flower71 said:


> a quick pic of my lexy last week



lookin' good, flower!  

i need to bust out my lexy..been so obsessed over new stuff that i forgot what i already have!


----------



## Jayne1

Tee said:


> Lovin' all the recent outfit posts!  Everyone looks amazing! Here's how I styled my new Ulyse jacket last weekend...


Gorgeous on you!  Did you find you sized down?


----------



## tb-purselover

Tee said:


> Lovin' all the recent outfit posts!  Everyone looks amazing! Here's how I styled my new Ulyse jacket last weekend...



You look great *Tee*! You are either really, really tall or did you size down? My Ulyse comes down so much lower lol.

I love how you paired it with a gray dress. It is such a versatile and lovely piece! It looks great with the dress and boots.


----------



## angelastoel

Kaypa said:


> Managed to take some mod pics of the Ulyse today. More pics can be found here, if you're interested.
> Can't wait to see mod pics of the Ulyse from the ones that also recently purchased the Ulyse!



wow!!! Pure perfection, amazing shoes!!!


----------



## tb-purselover

Lookin' goood *flower*! The Lexy and how you paired it really accentuates your long and lean self. So jelly of you height! You look beautiful!



flower71 said:


> a quick pic of my lexy last week


----------



## am2022

an older inspiration pic!!!  love Freja!
Enjoy!


----------



## chantal

Ughh!! 

I was looking at the Ulyse on the Barney's site at work today, I planned to grab it when I got home. It's gone now! 

Anyone have any tips where to find the Ulyse in Canada or the US? That!


----------



## Tee

jellylicious said:


> Flower-With your height-everything looks so great on you, tall and lean! I find that i reach for the Lexy almost every week.
> 
> Tee-loving the jacket on you and the way you styled it with a dress. Great combo!



Thanks jelly! 



amacasa said:


> Yay!! Tee you are rocking the Ulyse.. i still haven't found mine yet.. as i have been sidetracked by kids, work, family but enjoying each and everyone's mod pics!! keep them coming!!



Thank you amacasa! Keeping my fingers crossed that you find one! 



Kaypa said:


> Tee, you look amazing in the Ulyse! Great styling with that dress! Love it!



Thanks Kaypa! You already know how awesome I thought you looked in yours! 



nycbagfiend said:


> you look awesome!  i'm loving all these ulyse looks!  it's such a great piece with lots of styling possibilities--tee, love how you dressed it up!
> 
> i've been so lazy--i really need to put mine on!



Thanks nycbagfiend! Yes, it's def a super versatile piece! 



Jayne1 said:


> Gorgeous on you!  Did you find you sized down?



Thanks Jayne!  I wasn't able to try it on since I got it online, so I just decided on a size 36.



tb-purselover said:


> You look great *Tee*! You are either really, really tall or did you size down? My Ulyse comes down so much lower lol.
> 
> I love how you paired it with a gray dress. It is such a versatile and lovely piece! It looks great with the dress and boots.



Thanks tb!  I'm about 5'8 w/o heels and got the 36.


----------



## tonkamama

You look super chic!!  The military green with gray are such amazing color combinations!!


----------



## tonkamama

flower71 said:


> a quick pic of my lexy last week


*flower71 ~* I really love how you wearing IM...  so relax, comfortable and yet very chic!!  This is why I love IM cus we are actually wearing the cloths and carrying out different styles even tho some of us are wearing the same outfit..


----------



## bloomiesgal

tonkamama said:


> You look super chic!!  The military green with gray are such amazing color combinations!!


Did anyone buy the platform maryjane(the warren)?


----------



## flower71

Huge thanks to all of you girls. I did some closet cleaning lately and boy did I save money...We have to take a look at our stuff in our closet before jumping for something new, once in a while


jellylicious said:


> Flower-With your height-everything looks so great on you, tall and lean! I find that i reach for the Lexy almost every week.





Tee said:


> Lovin' all the recent outfit posts!  Everyone looks amazing! Here's how I styled my new Ulyse jacket last weekend...


Gorgeous! I 'll try that out too, with a dress. Hope to pull it off as good as you



Tee said:


> Absolutely love how you styled your Lexy!





nycbagfiend said:


> lookin' good, flower!
> 
> i need to bust out my lexy..been so obsessed over new stuff that i forgot what i already have!





tb-purselover said:


> Lookin' goood *flower*! The Lexy and how you paired it really accentuates your long and lean self. So jelly of you height! You look beautiful!





tonkamama said:


> *flower71 ~* I really love how you wearing IM...  so relax, comfortable and yet very chic!!  This is why I love IM cus we are actually wearing the cloths and carrying out different styles even tho some of us are wearing the same outfit..


----------



## Amsterdam

@Flower:
Great outfit, it made me fall in love with the Lexy all over again, I almost forgot I had it hanging in the closet.

@Tee:
I love the combination of the Ulyse with the dress.

Today I finally got the chance to wear the Jabung waistcoat since the weather here in Holland is getting better, I combined it with the Renell and black Rivera scarf from last year:


----------



## juneping

Tee said:


> Lovin' all the recent outfit posts!  Everyone looks amazing! Here's how I styled my new Ulyse jacket last weekend...



*tee*, looking fab!! 



Amsterdam said:


> @Flower:
> Great outfit, it made me fall in love with the Lexy all over again, I almost forgot I had it hanging in the closet.
> 
> Today I finally got the chance to wear the Jabung waistcoat since the weather here in Holland is getting better, I combined it with the Renell and black Rivera scarf from last year:



love the pink vest with the renell....can you post a close up of the scarf?? i want to see the detail of it...i am a scarf freak...


----------



## chicjean

Tee said:


> Lovin' all the recent outfit posts!  Everyone looks amazing! Here's how I styled my new Ulyse jacket last weekend...



You look amazing! Love everything about this look.


----------



## chicjean

Amsterdam said:


> @Flower:
> Great outfit, it made me fall in love with the Lexy all over again, I almost forgot I had it hanging in the closet.
> 
> @Tee:
> I love the combination of the Ulyse with the dress.
> 
> Today I finally got the chance to wear the Jabung waistcoat since the weather here in Holland is getting better, I combined it with the Renell and black Rivera scarf from last year:




Love!!! I'm with juneping, a close up would be awesome


----------



## tonkamama

Amsterdam said:


> @Flower:
> Great outfit, it made me fall in love with the Lexy all over again, I almost forgot I had it hanging in the closet.
> 
> @Tee:
> I love the combination of the Ulyse with the dress.
> 
> Today I finally got the chance to wear the Jabung waistcoat since the weather here in Holland is getting better, I combined it with the Renell and black Rivera scarf from last year:


Amazing...  love your vest!!...and a close up please....


----------



## Tee

Thanks lovely ladies!  Amsterdam, lovin' that outfit on you! 



tonkamama said:


> You look super chic!!  The military green with gray are such amazing color combinations!!





flower71 said:


> Huge thanks to all of you girls. I did some closet cleaning lately and boy did I save money...We have to take a look at our stuff in our closet before jumping for something new, once in a while
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous! I 'll try that out too, with a dress. Hope to pull it off as good as you





Amsterdam said:


> @Flower:
> Great outfit, it made me fall in love with the Lexy all over again, I almost forgot I had it hanging in the closet.
> 
> @Tee:
> I love the combination of the Ulyse with the dress.
> 
> Today I finally got the chance to wear the Jabung waistcoat since the weather here in Holland is getting better, I combined it with the Renell and black Rivera scarf from last year:





juneping said:


> *tee*, looking fab!!
> 
> 
> 
> love the pink vest with the renell....can you post a close up of the scarf?? i want to see the detail of it...i am a scarf freak...





chicjean said:


> You look amazing! Love everything about this look.


----------



## Syma

Yay, I received my Ulyse in beige today!! Here are a couple of quick pics and one of me with IM Leoni jacket too. What do you ladies think??? Sorry for the bad modelling photos we are full length mirror challenged in my house


----------



## flower71

Syma said:


> Yay, I received my Ulyse in beige today!! Here are a couple of quick pics and one of me with IM Leoni jacket too. What do you ladies think??? Sorry for the bad modelling photos we are full length mirror challenged in my house


Oh Syma, I love the Ulyse on you!! even if the pics are a bit blurry
I think the Leoni is nice but maybe with lighter colours? Sorry, I can't quite see the last pic clearly. What do you think?
In anycase, the Ulyse is a keeper, no?


----------



## Kaypa

Amsterdam said:


> @Flower:
> Great outfit, it made me fall in love with the Lexy all over again, I almost forgot I had it hanging in the closet.
> 
> @Tee:
> I love the combination of the Ulyse with the dress.
> 
> Today I finally got the chance to wear the Jabung waistcoat since the weather here in Holland is getting better, I combined it with the Renell and black Rivera scarf from last year:


Love this outfit! You always look so fabulous in IM! Those Renells look great on you! I agree with the others, would love to see a close-up!


----------



## Kaypa

Syma said:


> Yay, I received my Ulyse in beige today!! Here are a couple of quick pics and one of me with IM Leoni jacket too. What do you ladies think??? Sorry for the bad modelling photos we are full length mirror challenged in my house


The Ulyse looks great on you! Def. a keeper! 
The Leoni jacket is also lovely. Are you keeping both?


----------



## flower71

Amsterdam said:


> @Flower:
> Great outfit, it made me fall in love with the Lexy all over again, I almost forgot I had it hanging in the closet.
> 
> @Tee:
> I love the combination of the Ulyse with the dress.
> 
> Today I finally got the chance to wear the Jabung waistcoat since the weather here in Holland is getting better, I combined it with the Renell and black Rivera scarf from last year:


So cute!!


----------



## flower71

Kaypa said:


> The Ulyse looks great on you! Def. a keeper!
> The Leoni jacket is also lovely. Are you keeping both?


Have you seen the Leoni in stores?
BTW, just checked your blog, the pics are gorgeous!! And I see you also have a Celine Box, we're twins! I admit not using it often though...I think I'll have to take it out this weekend


----------



## chicjean

Syma said:
			
		

> Yay, I received my Ulyse in beige today!! Here are a couple of quick pics and one of me with IM Leoni jacket too. What do you ladies think??? Sorry for the bad modelling photos we are full length mirror challenged in my house



Love both! Even with the teeny blur, it's obvious to see you're rocking these!


----------



## birkingal

Amsterdam said:


> @Flower:
> Great outfit, it made me fall in love with the Lexy all over again, I almost forgot I had it hanging in the closet.
> 
> @Tee:
> I love the combination of the Ulyse with the dress.
> 
> Today I finally got the chance to wear the Jabung waistcoat since the weather here in Holland is getting better, I combined it with the Renell and black Rivera scarf from last year:



Wow, *Amsterdam*! If you ever walk across Tuileries during Paris Fashion week, you'll be swarmed by all the street style photographers.


----------



## birkingal

Syma said:


> Yay, I received my Ulyse in beige today!! Here are a couple of quick pics and one of me with IM Leoni jacket too. What do you ladies think??? Sorry for the bad modelling photos we are full length mirror challenged in my house



*Syma*, I see you managed to snag a Ulyse. It looks fab on you!


----------



## birkingal

Tee said:


> Lovin' all the recent outfit posts!  Everyone looks amazing! Here's how I styled my new Ulyse jacket last weekend...



 one of my all time favorite bloggers. My inspiration


----------



## birkingal

flower71 said:


> a quick pic of my lexy last week



If reincarnation is possible, I want to look like you in my next life. You're the best dressed doc I've ever come across.


----------



## birkingal

Kaypa said:


> Managed to take some mod pics of the Ulyse today. More pics can be found here, if you're interested.
> Can't wait to see mod pics of the Ulyse from the ones that also recently purchased the Ulyse!




I'm in love with your outfit. You're absolutely stunning too!


----------



## birkingal

tonkamama said:


> Here is the *Malky "raincoat" with hood *in dark blue color like a deep eggplant color.  I can wear it just about any day as it is made out of very light weight coated linen and very soft does not feel like a raincoat at all, more of soft summery trench coat IMO.
> 
> What do you ladies think?  Is this a keeper?  TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW...today's outfit...  Etoile tweed short skirt + scarf



I'm late to the party but Tonka, the Malky is definitely a keeper. Looks fantastic on you. Love your outfit too!


----------



## Syma

flower71 said:


> Oh Syma, I love the Ulyse on you!! even if the pics are a bit blurry
> I think the Leoni is nice but maybe with lighter colours? Sorry, I can't quite see the last pic clearly. What do you think?
> In anycase, the Ulyse is a keeper, no?



Thanks Flower, I will try and take better pics of both items at the weekend. The Leoni is actually like a heavy knit boucle jacket IRL. I love it even if the light colour might make it a bit high maintenance. I love the lighter colour on the Ulyse too.

I love all your modelling pics especially the one with the Lexi 



Kaypa said:


> The Ulyse looks great on you! Def. a keeper!
> The Leoni jacket is also lovely. Are you keeping both?



Thank you, yes I think I'm keeping both 



birkingal said:


> *Syma*, I see you managed to snag a Ulyse. It looks fab on you!



Thank you dear


----------



## Kaypa

birkingal said:


> I'm in love with your outfit. You're absolutely stunning too!


Thank you Birkingal for your kind words!


----------



## Kaypa

flower71 said:


> Have you seen the Leoni in stores?
> BTW, just checked your blog, the pics are gorgeous!! And I see you also have a Celine Box, we're twins! I admit not using it often though...I think I'll have to take it out this weekend


 
No, unfortunately I haven't seen the Leoni in stores. Have you?

Thanks for the compliment!  Wow! Can't believe we are also box twins!


----------



## am2022

thanks for sharing these mod pics...
love love both... esp the Ulyse... what size is this leoni??? it is meant to be oversized, no?    



Syma said:


> Yay, I received my Ulyse in beige today!! Here are a couple of quick pics and one of me with IM Leoni jacket too. What do you ladies think??? Sorry for the bad modelling photos we are full length mirror challenged in my house


----------



## am2022

love love this Amsterdam!!!




Amsterdam said:


> @Flower:
> Great outfit, it made me fall in love with the Lexy all over again, I almost forgot I had it hanging in the closet.
> 
> @Tee:
> I love the combination of the Ulyse with the dress.
> 
> Today I finally got the chance to wear the Jabung waistcoat since the weather here in Holland is getting better, I combined it with the Renell and black Rivera scarf from last year:


----------



## Amsterdam

juneping said:


> *tee*, looking fab!!
> 
> 
> 
> love the pink vest with the renell....can you post a close up of the scarf?? i want to see the detail of it...i am a scarf freak...



I took a pic of both my Rivera scarfs, the one from last year has red/green/white stripes on a black background:


----------



## juneping

Amsterdam said:


> I took a pic of both my Rivera scarfs, the one from last year has red/green/white stripes on a black background:



thanks *amsterdam*!! the change is very subtle...love how she varies the colors....


----------



## Amsterdam

Thank you all so much, it means a lot coming from such stylish ladies! 




chicjean said:


> Love!!! I'm with juneping, a close up would be awesome





tonkamama said:


> Amazing...  love your vest!!...and a close up please....





Tee said:


> Thanks lovely ladies!  Amsterdam, lovin' that outfit on you!





Kaypa said:


> Love this outfit! You always look so fabulous in IM! Those Renells look great on you! I agree with the others, would love to see a close-up!





birkingal said:


> Wow, *Amsterdam*! If you ever walk across Tuileries during Paris Fashion week, you'll be swarmed by all the street style photographers.





amacasa said:


> love love this Amsterdam!!!


----------



## flower71

birkingal said:


> If reincarnation is possible, I want to look like you in my next life. You're the best dressed doc I've ever come across.


You're a sweetie. Thanks so much...but i am sure there are other fellows around here too. 
Syma, dear, I am glad you're feeling good with both jackets. They are different but very versatile. I have been trying to find pics (well, not actively) to no avail. So now we need more mod pics from you.


----------



## Tee

birkingal said:


> one of my all time favorite bloggers. My inspiration


You are so incredibly sweet birkingal!  Thank you so much for your amazing compliment!


----------



## Tee

Syma said:


> Yay, I received my Ulyse in beige today!! Here are a couple of quick pics and one of me with IM Leoni jacket too. What do you ladies think??? Sorry for the bad modelling photos we are full length mirror challenged in my house



Love both of them on you! This is my first time seeing the Leoni modeled, and it's a really cool jacket!


----------



## Syma

amacasa said:


> thanks for sharing these mod pics...
> love love both... esp the Ulyse... what size is this leoni??? it is meant to be oversized, no?



Thank you! The Leoni is pretty oversized, I sized down to a small whereas I guess I'd probably be a medium in IM. I will post some better modelling pics of the jacket.



Tee said:


> Love both of them on you! This is my first time seeing the Leoni modeled, and it's a really cool jacket!



Thank you Tee, I love your much better modelling pics of the Ulyse .


----------



## Jayne1

Amsterdam said:


> I took a pic of both my Rivera scarfs, the one from last year has red/green/white stripes on a black background:


The more I see them, the more I think I should have bought one...


----------



## chicjean

Jayne1 said:
			
		

> The more I see them, the more I think I should have bought one...



There are SO many items from IM that I feel this way about!


----------



## tonkamama

FAB pic form Carolines Mode!!  *Can anyone ID her IM jacket?! * TIA.


----------



## tonkamama

Syma said:


> Yay, I received my Ulyse in beige today!! Here are a couple of quick pics and one of me with IM Leoni jacket too. What do you ladies think??? Sorry for the bad modelling photos we are full length mirror challenged in my house


Always love Ulyse !! ...  Leoni jacket might be little big on you?


----------



## tonkamama

birkingal said:


> I'm late to the party but Tonka, the Malky is definitely a keeper. Looks fantastic on you. Love your outfit too!


*Thank you birkingal!!*    hehe, I love to pair this coat with short skirt for some reason ...  I actually had people came up to me and asked me where I got it from...for sure it is a keeper for me...


----------



## Jayne1

What does everyone think of skulls? I'm kind of creeped out by wearing skulls as jewellery, but I like the turquoise colour... opinions?


----------



## tb-purselover

Very chic Amsterdam! I love seeing your post again. You are such an inspiration .



Amsterdam said:


> @Flower:
> Great outfit, it made me fall in love with the Lexy all over again, I almost forgot I had it hanging in the closet.
> 
> @Tee:
> I love the combination of the Ulyse with the dress.
> 
> Today I finally got the chance to wear the Jabung waistcoat since the weather here in Holland is getting better, I combined it with the Renell and black Rivera scarf from last year:


----------



## tb-purselover

Yay, you got it! You found it relatively quickly!!!

I love both of your finds. I love the Ulyse on you the most. 



Syma said:


> Yay, I received my Ulyse in beige today!! Here are a couple of quick pics and one of me with IM Leoni jacket too. What do you ladies think??? Sorry for the bad modelling photos we are full length mirror challenged in my house


----------



## tb-purselover

tonkamama said:


> FAB pic form Carolines Mode!!  *Can anyone ID her IM jacket?! * TIA.


Wowee, I love this shot. It is so beautiful with the cherry blossoms in the background and the gorgeous IM and Chloe eye candy!!! Swooooon.

The styling of the outfit is TDF too. Just gorgeous, thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## gadea

tonkamama said:


> FAB pic form Carolines Mode!!  *Can anyone ID her IM jacket?! * TIA.


The cut is like the Idini Jacket


----------



## jellylicious

Jayne1 said:


> What does everyone think of skulls? I'm kind of creeped out by wearing skulls as jewellery, but I like the turquoise colour... opinions?


I love skulls!!! I have 2 skull scarves by McQueen and a few bracelets. Where did you find  bracelet? Need one... The turquoise color is fun!


----------



## juneping

this girl got some very long legs....super hot






from
http://fellt.com/tuula/2012/05/marion


----------



## tb-purselover

juneping said:


> this girl got some very long legs....super hot



Wow, super hot!!! Her legs just go on forever. She must have a 32-33 inch inseam. I can only wish! Thanks for sharing these pics. Now I want these tye-dye jeans too argh! I must be good as it isn't on my wishlist.


----------



## am2022

love love the tie dye on her... and the wang joan too!



juneping said:


> this girl got some very long legs....super hot
> 
> c.fellt.com/tuula/files/2012/05/850x/ADSC_5729.jpg
> from
> http://fellt.com/tuula/2012/05/marion


----------



## gadea

juneping said:


> this girl got some very long legs....super hot
> 
> c.fellt.com/tuula/files/2012/05/850x/ADSC_5729.jpg
> from
> http://fellt.com/tuula/2012/05/marion


I love how she styled it


----------



## meishe

Jayne1 said:
			
		

> What does everyone think of skulls? I'm kind of creeped out by wearing skulls as jewellery, but I like the turquoise colour... opinions?



I like them! These are subtle enough to still be pretty, esp with the color. But if they'd creep you out every time you looked down, I'm sure you could find other non-creepy turquoise jewelry 

This would also be a good conversation piece!


----------



## nycbagfiend

hi ladies!
sorry i've been MIA--my wifi went nutty and i've had trouble getting online--logging in way too many hours with apple support the past 3 days!

anyhow, lots of posts to catch up on (tho' the quick looks i took everyone looks awesome as usual! ) but thought i'd throw up a quick ulyse pic to add to the group!  it's a grey, cool day in nyc so paired it with the annui sweater, zito scarf and betty sneakers (got those on a NAP popback!)...i love this jacket but wondering if it's a bit too big?  went with my usual size 38 and not sure i can find a 36 at this point so leaning towards keeping...thoughts?!


----------



## tonkamama

Jayne1 said:


> What does everyone think of skulls? I'm kind of creeped out by wearing skulls as jewellery, but I like the turquoise colour... opinions?


I don't mind wearing the skull accessories at all....  Where did you find these cute little thing?  Yes I actually think they are cute


----------



## chicjean

nycbagfiend said:
			
		

> hi ladies!
> sorry i've been MIA--my wifi went nutty and i've had trouble getting online--logging in way too many hours with apple support the past 3 days!
> 
> anyhow, lots of posts to catch up on (tho' the quick looks i took everyone looks awesome as usual! ) but thought i'd throw up a quick ulyse pic to add to the group!  it's a grey, cool day in nyc so paired it with the annui sweater, zito scarf and betty sneakers (got those on a NAP popback!)...i love this jacket but wondering if it's a bit too big?  went with my usual size 38 and not sure i can find a 36 at this point so leaning towards keeping...thoughts?!



Ooo, I love it!!


----------



## tonkamama

nycbagfiend said:


> hi ladies!
> sorry i've been MIA--my wifi went nutty and i've had trouble getting online--logging in way too many hours with apple support the past 3 days!
> 
> anyhow, lots of posts to catch up on (tho' the quick looks i took everyone looks awesome as usual! ) but thought i'd throw up a quick ulyse pic to add to the group!  it's a grey, cool day in nyc so paired it with the annui sweater, zito scarf and betty sneakers (got those on a NAP popback!)...i love this jacket but wondering if it's a bit too big?  went with my usual size 38 and not sure i can find a 36 at this point so leaning towards keeping...thoughts?!


Love love love love it on you!   love how you pairs it with sweater and scarf.  Super chic!  As for sizing, 38 looks good on you but if you just wearing t shirt then might be little bit oversize but isn't that most of her jackets are?  If you can find a 36 give it a try otherwise keep the 38... Love it!


----------



## Syma

nycbagfiend said:


> hi ladies!
> sorry i've been MIA--my wifi went nutty and i've had trouble getting online--logging in way too many hours with apple support the past 3 days!
> 
> anyhow, lots of posts to catch up on (tho' the quick looks i took everyone looks awesome as usual! ) but thought i'd throw up a quick ulyse pic to add to the group!  it's a grey, cool day in nyc so paired it with the annui sweater, zito scarf and betty sneakers (got those on a NAP popback!)...i love this jacket but wondering if it's a bit too big?  went with my usual size 38 and not sure i can find a 36 at this point so leaning towards keeping...thoughts?!



I love it, I think it looks great just the way it is!


----------



## meishe

nycbagfiend said:
			
		

> hi ladies!
> sorry i've been MIA--my wifi went nutty and i've had trouble getting online--logging in way too many hours with apple support the past 3 days!
> 
> anyhow, lots of posts to catch up on (tho' the quick looks i took everyone looks awesome as usual! ) but thought i'd throw up a quick ulyse pic to add to the group!  it's a grey, cool day in nyc so paired it with the annui sweater, zito scarf and betty sneakers (got those on a NAP popback!)...i love this jacket but wondering if it's a bit too big?  went with my usual size 38 and not sure i can find a 36 at this point so leaning towards keeping...thoughts?!



Great outfit! love it all!


----------



## Jayne1

nycbagfiend said:


> hi ladies!
> sorry i've been MIA--my wifi went nutty and i've had trouble getting online--logging in way too many hours with apple support the past 3 days!
> 
> anyhow, lots of posts to catch up on (tho' the quick looks i took everyone looks awesome as usual! ) but thought i'd throw up a quick ulyse pic to add to the group!  it's a grey, cool day in nyc so paired it with the annui sweater, zito scarf and betty sneakers (got those on a NAP popback!)...i love this jacket but wondering if it's a bit too big?  went with my usual size 38 and not sure i can find a 36 at this point so leaning towards keeping...thoughts?!


I love it!  Of course, you're wearing it over something bulky... take another picture with something slim underneath.

But I do love that jacket!


----------



## flower71

nycbagfiend said:


> hi ladies!
> sorry i've been MIA--my wifi went nutty and i've had trouble getting online--logging in way too many hours with apple support the past 3 days!
> 
> anyhow, lots of posts to catch up on (tho' the quick looks i took everyone looks awesome as usual! ) but thought i'd throw up a quick ulyse pic to add to the group!  it's a grey, cool day in nyc so paired it with the annui sweater, zito scarf and betty sneakers (got those on a NAP popback!)...i love this jacket but wondering if it's a bit too big?  went with my usual size 38 and not sure i can find a 36 at this point so leaning towards keeping...thoughts?!


I like! For me not too big, it's IM, so oversized is more than fine! Those bettys, me likey too! great to see you around


----------



## flower71

Jayne1 said:


> What does everyone think of skulls? I'm kind of creeped out by wearing skulls as jewellery, but I like the turquoise colour... opinions?


hi Jayne, I admit not being a great fan of skulls but i do love turquoise...


----------



## chantal

Anyone wear a size 8?

I usually wear an 8 and a 40 in Isabel Marant. However I tried on the Esso Jacket and it felt may too big! What size do you normally wear in jackets or what size did you buy the Uylse in? 

Thanks!


----------



## tb-purselover

Hey,  nice to have you back .

I love the Ulyse on you and the outfit rocks! I like the sz 38 on you but if you can find a 36 then see how it looks. Otherwise, keep the 38. 



nycbagfiend said:


> hi ladies!
> sorry i've been MIA--my wifi went nutty and i've had trouble getting online--logging in way too many hours with apple support the past 3 days!
> 
> anyhow, lots of posts to catch up on (tho' the quick looks i took everyone looks awesome as usual! ) but thought i'd throw up a quick ulyse pic to add to the group!  it's a grey, cool day in nyc so paired it with the annui sweater, zito scarf and betty sneakers (got those on a NAP popback!)...i love this jacket but wondering if it's a bit too big?  went with my usual size 38 and not sure i can find a 36 at this point so leaning towards keeping...thoughts?!


----------



## chantal

Jayne1 said:


> What does everyone think of skulls? I'm kind of creeped out by wearing skulls as jewellery, but I like the turquoise colour... opinions?



I love it! I almost bought it on the weekend but I had already spent a lot. If it's still there I am going to have to grab it.... Eep!

That being said, if you are not a fan of skulls I am sure there will be lots of other great bracelets you can pick up. Wait for something more "you".


----------



## tb-purselover

chantal said:


> Anyone wear a size 8?
> 
> I usually wear an 8 and a 40 in Isabel Marant. However I tried on the Esso Jacket and it felt may too big! What size do you normally wear in jackets or what size did you buy the Uylse in?
> 
> Thanks!



I usually take a sz 38 in IM (or sz 1). However in the Ulyse I had to size down because it was too wide and long in the 38. I tried the 36 and it was still oversized, as designed, but I wasn't swimming in it. So I kept the 36 and returned the 38. I am petite though so I needed to size down.


----------



## tb-purselover

Jayne1 said:


> What does everyone think of skulls? I'm kind of creeped out by wearing skulls as jewellery, but I like the turquoise colour... opinions?



I love it. I love that the skulls at a little edge and the turquoise makes it feminine. It is a good juxtaposition. I wanted to get this piece, but by the time I had decided on it, it had sold out in the stores I was looking to try it.


----------



## meishe

An oldie, but goodie.... Bouclé jacket from a few (maybe more) seasons ago... got it out to try on with the new Pistols


----------



## Kaypa

nycbagfiend said:
			
		

> hi ladies!
> sorry i've been MIA--my wifi went nutty and i've had trouble getting online--logging in way too many hours with apple support the past 3 days!
> 
> anyhow, lots of posts to catch up on (tho' the quick looks i took everyone looks awesome as usual! ) but thought i'd throw up a quick ulyse pic to add to the group!  it's a grey, cool day in nyc so paired it with the annui sweater, zito scarf and betty sneakers (got those on a NAP popback!)...i love this jacket but wondering if it's a bit too big?  went with my usual size 38 and not sure i can find a 36 at this point so leaning towards keeping...thoughts?!



Love this look! Great casual combo! I think you look great and love the slightly oversized look of the Ulyse!


----------



## Kaypa

meishe said:
			
		

> An oldie, but goodie.... Bouclé jacket from a few (maybe more) seasons ago... got it out to try on with the new Pistols



You look great! That jacket is so pretty and I love this entire look, especially with your new Pistols!


----------



## meishe

Kaypa said:
			
		

> You look great! That jacket is so pretty and I love this entire look, especially with your new Pistols!



Thanks Kaypa! Just looking at some of your blog photos...I love your style! it's really inspiring!


----------



## Jayne1

flower71 said:


> hi Jayne, I admit not being a great fan of skulls but i do love turquoise...


That's exactly how I feel!  I love turquoise in the summer ... and only in the summer too, for some reason.


----------



## Jayne1

meishe said:


> An oldie, but goodie.... Bouclé jacket from a few (maybe more) seasons ago... got it out to try on with the new Pistols


I love that long shirt underneath!!  The whole thing looks gorgeous!


----------



## am2022

try the bracelet jayne.. and see if it works... you will never know..

me too , ive tried so many times to get the infamous mcqueen scarf to work for me, but it never did... i love seeing it on others though..



Jayne1 said:


> That's exactly how I feel! I love turquoise in the summer ... and only in the summer too, for some reason.


----------



## am2022

love love everything meishe!!! and i need some acne pistols in my life!!!



meishe said:


> An oldie, but goodie.... Bouclé jacket from a few (maybe more) seasons ago... got it out to try on with the new Pistols


----------



## juneping

meishe said:


> An oldie, but goodie.... Bouclé jacket from a few (maybe more) seasons ago... got it out to try on with the new Pistols



love this pairing, very chic and understated.



amacasa said:


> try the bracelet jayne.. and see if it works... you will never know..
> 
> me too , ive tried so many times to get the infamous mcqueen scarf to work for me, but it never did... i love seeing it on others though..



i just wish the mcqueen scarf is bit bigger...i have one in moda or modal?? the chiffon is just too flimsy for my liking...


----------



## juneping

nycbagfiend said:


> hi ladies!
> sorry i've been MIA--my wifi went nutty and i've had trouble getting online--logging in way too many hours with apple support the past 3 days!
> 
> anyhow, lots of posts to catch up on (tho' the quick looks i took everyone looks awesome as usual! ) but thought i'd throw up a quick ulyse pic to add to the group!  it's a grey, cool day in nyc so paired it with the annui sweater, zito scarf and betty sneakers (got those on a NAP popback!)...i love this jacket but wondering if it's a bit too big?  went with my usual size 38 and not sure i can find a 36 at this point so leaning towards keeping...thoughts?!



very chic...i love seeing your mod pix...
and may i ask who made the scarf??...i love scarves....thanks!!


----------



## nycbagfiend

meishe said:


> An oldie, but goodie.... Bouclé jacket from a few (maybe more) seasons ago... got it out to try on with the new Pistols



very nice, meishe! elegant, chic and a dash of cool all at once!  

i've eyed that jacket on ebay a couple of times...might have to go for the bid if one pops up again!


----------



## nycbagfiend

juneping said:


> very chic...i love seeing your mod pix...
> and may i ask who made the scarf??...i love scarves....thanks!!



the scarf is IM! 
i think it's from spring'11?  it's the zito scarf--the one that says 'smile or die' on it!

scroll down on the web page below for a full view! (btw, the metier blog makes me very nostalgic for past pieces i passed on!)
http://metiersf.blogspot.com/2011/05/isabel-marant-on-sale.html


----------



## nycbagfiend

thanks, ladies!  
i think it's a keeper!  going to try it on soon over a tee and/or tank--will likely be a bit oversized but i can deal (and i don't think i'll find a 36 anyhow!)...i'm reasonably tall so even if a bit it's not too overwhelming on my frame.

more ulyse photos to come soon!  




chicjean said:


> Ooo, I love it!!





tonkamama said:


> Love love love love it on you!   love how you pairs it with sweater and scarf.  Super chic!  As for sizing, 38 looks good on you but if you just wearing t shirt then might be little bit oversize but isn't that most of her jackets are?  If you can find a 36 give it a try otherwise keep the 38... Love it!





Syma said:


> I love it, I think it looks great just the way it is!





meishe said:


> Great outfit! love it all!





Jayne1 said:


> I love it!  Of course, you're wearing it over something bulky... take another picture with something slim underneath.
> 
> But I do love that jacket!





flower71 said:


> I like! For me not too big, it's IM, so oversized is more than fine! Those bettys, me likey too! great to see you around





Kaypa said:


> Love this look! Great casual combo! I think you look great and love the slightly oversized look of the Ulyse!





juneping said:


> very chic...i love seeing your mod pix...
> and may i ask who made the scarf??...i love scarves....thanks!!


----------



## Tee

nycbagfiend said:


> hi ladies!
> sorry i've been MIA--my wifi went nutty and i've had trouble getting online--logging in way too many hours with apple support the past 3 days!
> 
> anyhow, lots of posts to catch up on (tho' the quick looks i took everyone looks awesome as usual! ) but thought i'd throw up a quick ulyse pic to add to the group!  it's a grey, cool day in nyc so paired it with the annui sweater, zito scarf and betty sneakers (got those on a NAP popback!)...i love this jacket but wondering if it's a bit too big?  went with my usual size 38 and not sure i can find a 36 at this point so leaning towards keeping...thoughts?!



I love that sweater paired with the Ulyse, and I don't think it looks too big at all! Love it on you! Looking forward to more pics! 



meishe said:


> An oldie, but goodie.... Bouclé jacket from a few (maybe more) seasons ago... got it out to try on with the new Pistols



Love your outfit Meishe! Everything works so well together, and that jacket is gorgeous!


----------



## Kaypa

meishe said:
			
		

> Thanks Kaypa! Just looking at some of your blog photos...I love your style! it's really inspiring!



Thank you for your kind words Meishe! I really appreciate it!


----------



## Kaypa

Better late than never, I guess. Here's me with my new black IM Renell jeans!


----------



## chicjean

meishe said:


> An oldie, but goodie.... Bouclé jacket from a few (maybe more) seasons ago... got it out to try on with the new Pistols



Awesome! Never actually seen the Pistols before... but I may need to look into them... 




Kaypa said:


> Better late than never, I guess. Here's me with my new black IM Renell jeans!



So glad you found a pair! I wear mine tons  They look fantastic on you!


----------



## jellylicious

Kaypa said:


> Better late than never, I guess. Here's me with my new black IM Renell jeans!


Kaypa-i love those renell. Where on earth did you find them? You def will rock them-perfect fit on you. What size did you take? Congrats!


----------



## juneping

Kaypa said:


> Better late than never, I guess. Here's me with my new black IM Renell jeans!



oh, the renell jeans look great on you. who made the heels??


----------



## juneping

nycbagfiend said:


> the scarf is IM!
> i think it's from spring'11?  it's the zito scarf--the one that says 'smile or die' on it!
> 
> scroll down on the web page below for a full view! (btw, the metier blog makes me very nostalgic for past pieces i passed on!)
> http://metiersf.blogspot.com/2011/05/isabel-marant-on-sale.html



thanks for the link, the scarf is just amazing...


----------



## jellylicious

Kaypa said:


> Better late than never, I guess. Here's me with my new black IM Renell jeans!





juneping said:


> oh, the renell jeans look great on you. who made the heels??


I'm taking a guess...Louboutin Helmut???


----------



## am2022

How did I miss
This? Looking so cozy and fab!!! I live in my IM sneakers on
Weekends too !! Makes me wonder if I should start selling
My brand new unused heels!!
Lol!



nycbagfiend said:


> hi ladies!
> sorry i've been MIA--my wifi went nutty and i've had trouble getting online--logging in way too many hours with apple support the past 3 days!
> 
> anyhow, lots of posts to catch up on (tho' the quick looks i took everyone looks awesome as usual! ) but thought i'd throw up a quick ulyse pic to add to the group!  it's a grey, cool day in nyc so paired it with the annui sweater, zito scarf and betty sneakers (got those on a NAP popback!)...i love this jacket but wondering if it's a bit too big?  went with my usual size 38 and not sure i can find a 36 at this point so leaning towards keeping...thoughts?!


----------



## soholaleni

juneping said:


> oh, the renell jeans look great on you. who made the heels??



The heels are Zara from over a year ago! I know because I just received some new ones I found on Ebay. Kaypa, do you find that they kill your feet? Maybe I just need to work them in, but I have a wide foot and they HURT!

Okay, sorry..back to Isabel Marant now


----------



## Kaypa

chicjean said:


> So glad you found a pair! I wear mine tons  They look fantastic on you!


 


jellylicious said:


> Kaypa-i love those renell. Where on earth did you find them? You def will rock them-perfect fit on you. What size did you take? Congrats!


 


juneping said:


> oh, the renell jeans look great on you. who made the heels??


 


jellylicious said:


> I'm taking a guess...Louboutin Helmut???


 
Thank you for your kind words *chicjean*, *jellylicious* and *juneping*! 

I found the Renells on evilbay. Thanks to my very strong athletic legs (with thanks to all the cycling ush I had to size up one size from my regular size 2 in IM jeans, so it's a size 3.

I wish the heels were Louboutins, they are from Zara, from last year.


----------



## Kaypa

soholaleni said:


> The heels are Zara from over a year ago! I know because I just received some new ones I found on Ebay. Kaypa, do you find that they kill your feet? Maybe I just need to work them in, but I have a wide foot and they HURT!
> 
> Okay, sorry..back to Isabel Marant now


*soholaleni*, very well spotted!  
They hurt like crazy when I just got them, but they will loosen up. I almost gave them up, but glad that I kept them. Maybe wearing them with socks indoor to stretch them a little will help. That's what I usually do when shoes are a bit too tight. HTH!


----------



## juneping

jellylicious said:


> I'm taking a guess...Louboutin Helmut???





soholaleni said:


> The heels are Zara from over a year ago! I know because I just received some new ones I found on Ebay. Kaypa, do you find that they kill your feet? Maybe I just need to work them in, but I have a wide foot and they HURT!
> 
> Okay, sorry..back to Isabel Marant now





Kaypa said:


> Thank you for your kind words *chicjean*, *jellylicious* and *juneping*!
> 
> I found the Renells on evilbay. Thanks to my very strong athletic legs (with thanks to all the cycling ush I had to size up one size from my regular size 2 in IM jeans, so it's a size 3.
> 
> I wish the heels were Louboutins, they are from Zara, from last year.



thanks!! i know many bloggers were raving that pair of zara heels...and i heard a lot of ladies said the CL helmut hurt their feet..but i read it so many years ago. *kaypa*, is this pair comfy?? just curious....but i am paying more attention to zara shoes nowaday...


----------



## nycbagfiend

Kaypa said:


> Better late than never, I guess. Here's me with my new black IM Renell jeans!



i love it!  really nice fit and so chic w/a simple tee and heels!

i really need to get my hands on a pair...dreaded ebay here i come!


----------



## Kaypa

juneping said:


> thanks!! i know many bloggers were raving that pair of zara heels...and i heard a lot of ladies said the CL helmut hurt their feet..but i read it so many years ago. *kaypa*, is this pair comfy?? just curious....but i am paying more attention to zara shoes nowaday...


 
They were very painful when I just got them, but after wearing them they have stretched and are ok now. Considering the price I think they hurt less than CL, hehe.


----------



## nycbagfiend

thanks, ladies! 

ama, i totally get you--i was so anti-wedge sneakers for the last year until i finally gave in and tried on a pair--they're pretty comfy for such a high lift!  my heels are collecting dust in the meantime....




Tee said:


> I love that sweater paired with the Ulyse, and I don't think it looks too big at all! Love it on you! Looking forward to more pics!
> 
> 
> 
> Love your outfit Meishe! Everything works so well together, and that jacket is gorgeous!





amacasa said:


> How did I miss
> This? Looking so cozy and fab!!! I live in my IM sneakers on
> Weekends too !! Makes me wonder if I should start selling
> My brand new unused heels!!
> Lol!


----------



## Kaypa

nycbagfiend said:


> i love it!  really nice fit and so chic w/a simple tee and heels!
> 
> i really need to get my hands on a pair...dreaded ebay here i come!


Thank you *nycbagfriend*! I spotted two current listings. One in the US and one in Europe. I got mine from the same seller in the US. Good luck!


----------



## soholaleni

Kaypa said:


> *soholaleni*, very well spotted!
> They hurt like crazy when I just got them, but they will loosen up. I almost gave them up, but glad that I kept them. Maybe wearing them with socks indoor to stretch them a little will help. That's what I usually do when shoes are a bit too tight. HTH!



Thanks for the tip! I have been wearing them around a bit and they seem to have loosened up some already, so thats good 


Just ordered the Reas with Barney's gift card event..some how I was able to justify the price knowing I will be getting $75 in gift cards to spend (probably on Diptyque!)..Oh the logic I use to justify such purchases is sooo flawed..


----------



## Tee

Kaypa said:


> Better late than never, I guess. Here's me with my new black IM Renell jeans!



I absolutely love these on you Kaypa!  So cool that you were still able to find a pair!


----------



## Kaypa

soholaleni said:


> Thanks for the tip! I have been wearing them around a bit and they seem to have loosened up some already, so thats good
> 
> 
> Just ordered the Reas with Barney's gift card event..some how I was able to justify the price knowing I will be getting $75 in gift cards to spend (probably on Diptyque!)..Oh the logic I use to justify such purchases is sooo flawed..


 
You're welcome! Oh, how cool you ordered the Reas! I love those heels! Please show some mod pics when you received them. 



Tee said:


> I absolutely love these on you Kaypa!  So cool that you were still able to find a pair!


 
Tee! There are currently two up in size 2 on Ebay. They run small, so if you normally wear a size 1 in IM, a size 2 should be a good fit. Go get them, those Renells should look absolutely, amazingly hotttt on you!!!  (it's not that I want to enable you or something... )


----------



## jellylicious

soholaleni said:


> Thanks for the tip! I have been wearing them around a bit and they seem to have loosened up some already, so thats good
> 
> 
> Just ordered the Reas with Barney's gift card event..some how I was able to justify the price knowing I will be getting $75 in gift cards to spend (probably on Diptyque!)..Oh the logic I use to justify such purchases is sooo flawed..


YAY! Can't wait to see your mod pix. Did you get the nude or black?


----------



## chicjean

Does anyone have the Woody's? I know we've talked about then before- I' just curious how they run. If I'm a US 7.5 would I be a 39??


----------



## soholaleni

jellylicious said:
			
		

> YAY! Can't wait to see your mod pix. Did you get the nude or black?



I got the black! Very excited to receive them


----------



## soholaleni

Quote: (You're welcome! Oh, how cool you ordered the Reas! I love those heels! Please show some mod pics when you received them.  )


Your mod pics on your blog party convinced me actually!!! You're an enabler and didn't even know it! Will definitely post mod pics


----------



## Amsterdam

Wearing IM Miro pants, IM Dilber cardigan, IM Dana boots and Zara 
number t shirt on a lazy day off.


----------



## jellylicious

soholaleni said:


> Thanks for the tip! I have been wearing them around a bit and they seem to have loosened up some already, so thats good
> 
> 
> Just ordered the Reas with Barney's gift card event..some how I was able to justify the price knowing I will be getting $75 in gift cards to spend (probably on Diptyque!)..Oh the logic I use to justify such purchases is sooo flawed..





Amsterdam said:


> Wearing IM Miro pants, IM Dilber cardigan, IM Dana boots and Zara
> number t shirt on a lazy day off.


But a very *STYLISH* lazy day off...LOVE IT!


----------



## juneping

Amsterdam said:


> Wearing IM Miro pants, IM Dilber cardigan, IM Dana boots and Zara
> number t shirt on a lazy day off.



so chic....i kept going back to the zara site to see if they put it back in stock...i got the red but still want this dark gary....the color is just so awesome


----------



## Kaypa

Amsterdam said:


> Wearing IM Miro pants, IM Dilber cardigan, IM Dana boots and Zara
> number t shirt on a lazy day off.


That's one stylish casual outfit Amsterdam! You look gorgeous and adore that Zara number tee!


----------



## Kaypa

soholaleni said:


> Quote: (You're welcome! Oh, how cool you ordered the Reas! I love those heels! Please show some mod pics when you received them.  )
> 
> 
> Your mod pics on your blog party convinced me actually!!! You're an enabler and didn't even know it! Will definitely post mod pics


Didn't have a clue but happy to be of service, hehe...


----------



## chicjean

Amsterdam said:
			
		

> Wearing IM Miro pants, IM Dilber cardigan, IM Dana boots and Zara
> number t shirt on a lazy day off.



So awesome! That Zara shirt is spot on, so happy I snagged one, too!!


----------



## flower71

Amsterdam said:


> Wearing IM Miro pants, IM Dilber cardigan, IM Dana boots and Zara
> number t shirt on a lazy day off.


even on a lazy day, you lookin good! I have the miro pants but I don't wear them as good as you. will be checking zara for tshirt...


----------



## flower71

meishe said:


> An oldie, but goodie.... Bouclé jacket from a few (maybe more) seasons ago... got it out to try on with the new Pistols


they go so well together



amacasa said:


> love love everything meishe!!! and i need some* acne pistols in my life!*!!






Kaypa said:


> Better late than never, I guess. Here's me with my new black IM Renell jeans!


yahoo! we're twins again, same size too...great buy, those jeans are head turners for sure


----------



## Tee

Kaypa said:


> You're welcome! Oh, how cool you ordered the Reas! I love those heels! Please show some mod pics when you received them.
> 
> 
> 
> Tee! There are currently two up in size 2 on Ebay. They run small, so if you normally wear a size 1 in IM, a size 2 should be a good fit. Go get them, those Renells should look absolutely, amazingly hotttt on you!!!  (it's not that I want to enable you or something... )



You're so sweet Kaypa! Thank you so much!!  And no worries, I'm a major enabler as well!


----------



## Tee

Amsterdam said:


> Wearing IM Miro pants, IM Dilber cardigan, IM Dana boots and Zara
> number t shirt on a lazy day off.



Love it! You always look so incredibly stylish!


----------



## tonkamama

Sorry I hope I am not too late for all the fun...  *girls you ROCK!!* 
*meishe ~* So classic! Love it!  And you have very long legs!!     

*Kaypa ~* congrats!!  this is another one that I kicked myself hard for not getting a pair!!  *Do you mind sharing how tall are you? I just want to get some idea of how some IM pieces will look on me...

Amsterdam ~* Always so inspiring!!  



meishe said:


> An oldie, but goodie.... Bouclé jacket from a few (maybe more) seasons ago... got it out to try on with the new Pistols





Kaypa said:


> Better late than never, I guess. Here's me with my new black IM Renell jeans!





Amsterdam said:


> Wearing IM Miro pants, IM Dilber cardigan, IM Dana boots and Zara
> number t shirt on a lazy day off.


----------



## tb-purselover

*meishe, Kaypa, Amsterdam, *you all look beautiful!

Meishe, very classic and I have never seen this jacket before so thanks for sharing it!

Kaypa, I looove the Renells. They look great on you!

Amsterdam, Always looove you looks. I love your style.


----------



## nycbagfiend

Kaypa said:


> Thank you *nycbagfriend*! I spotted two current listings. One in the US and one in Europe. I got mine from the same seller in the US. Good luck!



thanks for the tip, kaypa!  i have both on my watch list!


----------



## nycbagfiend

Amsterdam said:


> Wearing IM Miro pants, IM Dilber cardigan, IM Dana boots and Zara
> number t shirt on a lazy day off.



wow--you look like one of the IM print ad models, amsterdam!  love the whole look!


----------



## am2022

Love love everything!!!
Lucky you for snagging the gray number tee!! It sold out fast!!!




Amsterdam said:


> Wearing IM Miro pants, IM Dilber cardigan, IM Dana boots and Zara
> number t shirt on a lazy day off.


----------



## Kaypa

flower71 said:


> yahoo! we're twins again, same size too...great buy, those jeans are head turners for sure


 
Amazing! It seems we have identical wardrobes, hehe. 



tonkamama said:


> *Kaypa ~* congrats!! this is another one that I kicked myself hard for not getting a pair!! *Do you mind sharing how tall are you? I just want to get some idea of how some IM pieces will look on me... *


 
No problem, I'm approx. 5'8"


----------



## chicjean

My Reos arrived. LOVE them! I'll post mods soon


----------



## nycbagfiend

chicjean said:


> My Reos arrived. LOVE them! I'll post mods soon



ooh...can't wait to see them, chicjean!  congrats!


----------



## jellylicious

chicjean said:


> My Reos arrived. LOVE them! I'll post mods soon



Omygoodness i can't wait to see!!!  Where did you order it from?


----------



## chantal

Ladies who own the 38, what size of jackets do you normally wear (US Sizing)? Please I really need sizing help!

My other things I own are a 40. Net-a-porter recommends a 40. La Garconne recomended a 42. And I have heard from a few people to size down (buy the 38).

I usually wear size 8, I don't know what size is for me!

I found a 38.. I am thinking of plunging and buying it...?


----------



## tonkamama

gadea said:


> The cut is like the Idini Jacket



*gadea ~* must be...  thank you and I just wish US sites carry more color choices.  




soholaleni said:


> Just ordered the Reas with Barney's gift card event..some how I was able to justify the price knowing I will be getting $75 in gift cards to spend (probably on Diptyque!)..Oh the logic I use to justify such purchases is sooo flawed..



*soholaleni* ~ this is the best time (besides sales) to get your favorite pieces from BNY!  Congrats.



Kaypa said:


> No problem, I'm approx. 5'8"



*Kaypa ~ *Thank you... very helpful esp trying to figure out IM jackets / coats length !  



chicjean said:


> My Reos arrived. LOVE them! I'll post mods soon



chicjean ~ congrats...can't wait!!  



chantal said:


> Ladies who own the 38, what size of jackets do you normally wear (US Sizing)? Please I really need sizing help!
> 
> My other things I own are a 40. Net-a-porter recommends a 40. La Garconne recomended a 42. And I have heard from a few people to size down (buy the 38).
> 
> I usually wear size 8, I don't know what size is for me!
> 
> I found a 38.. I am thinking of plunging and buying it...?



*chantal ~* *here is my personal guideline I try to follow unless Ms. Marant changes her mind on sizing "again"...  LOL*

I am normally US size 4 in jacket (I have 14" shoulder & smaller top) I can fit in a US size 6 but chest area will be too big / loose.  If I want that more fitted look, size 4 fits me the best.

For IM, I usually wear size 1 (38) most of her short jackets / blazers only. For example most Etoile I need size 38.   However when it comes to coat or oversize jackets, I need to size down to 0 (36) otherwise it will not look the best on me or I will be swim in it due to my smaller upper body frame....some of the mainline jackets I will need to size down to 0 (36).    


If you are buying from NAP, I would suggest to get both sizes as NAP has great return policy.  *May I ask...What piece / type of "jacket" you are buying?    *


----------



## chantal

tonkamama said:


> For IM, I usually wear size 1 (38) most of her short jackets / blazers only. For example most Etoile I need size 38.   However when it comes to coat or oversize jackets, I need to size down to 0 (36) otherwise it will not look the best on me or I will be swim in it due to my smaller upper body frame....some of the mainline jackets I will need to size down to 0 (36).
> 
> 
> If you are buying from NAP, I would suggest to get both sizes as NAP has great return policy.  *May I ask...What piece / type of "jacket" you are buying?    *



I am hoping to order the Ulyses jacket. NAP doesn't have it available otherwise I would not hesitate in ordering. I will be buying it from a boutique. I could return it but living in Canada would prove to be much of a hassle. I found it in a 38, I was thinking it might be okay since I have tried on other jackets in 40 and they looks silly. I have had two people say they thought the 38 would be perfect. Now I am thinking about it I know for the Maeva dress and Mara top the size 38 fit me fine... 

Do you normally wear a US 6 then?


----------



## tb-purselover

Chantal, what are your measurements?  I think I remember the 38 being 46" underarm to underarm? You might ask for the jacket's measurements plus length measurements of the jacket to compare to your measurements. The important ones in this jacket is underarm to underarm, length, and sleeve length (rolled and unrolled), I think.




chantal said:


> I am hoping to order the Ulyses jacket. NAP doesn't have it available otherwise I would not hesitate in ordering. I will be buying it from a boutique. I could return it but living in Canada would prove to be much of a hassle. I found it in a 38, I was thinking it might be okay since I have tried on other jackets in 40 and they looks silly. I have had two people say they thought the 38 would be perfect. Now I am thinking about it I know for the Maeva dress and Mara top the size 38 fit me fine...
> 
> Do you normally wear a US 6 then?


----------



## tonkamama

chantal said:


> I am hoping to order the Ulyses jacket. NAP doesn't have it available otherwise I would not hesitate in ordering. I will be buying it from a boutique. I could return it but living in Canada would prove to be much of a hassle. I found it in a 38, I was thinking it might be okay since I have tried on other jackets in 40 and they looks silly. I have had two people say they thought the 38 would be perfect. Now I am thinking about it I know for the Maeva dress and Mara top the size 38 fit me fine...
> 
> Do you normally wear a US 6 then?


*If you are thinking getting the Ulyses jacket...  size it down!!*  I tried it size 36 (my usual size is 38) and it fits me like a dream (kicking myself for not getting it).  BTW I am 5'7".  

This jacket has short and rolled sleeves so sleeves length not going to be an issue for you.  Also I feel this jacket is more of a spring/summer jacket so you do not need to pair it with thick sweaters...  if you are going to dress it like "Kaypa" with a T shirt (or something thin as layering), then size it down.  

Yes if I have a bigger cup size I would say I am a US size 6.


----------



## chicjean

jellylicious said:


> Omygoodness i can't wait to see!!!  Where did you order it from?



I ordered from Barneys. I do kinda wish I had bought from someplace out of the country though as I think I would have saved a little money. These are by far the most expensive jeans I've ever purchased. SO worth it though!


----------



## chicjean

Ok, so, here are my Reos! Wearing them today with the grey Zara numbers top. I have it in red, too, and am not sure how much I love that pairing... 











And here's with the red top.. 





For anyone considering them, they are SO soft! The inseam is CRAZY long, I'm 5'9" and normally a 33-34 inch inseam and these were bunching up around my ankle. Also, as far as the detail goes, they're not quite as embroidered as I had though, but I don't mind. 

Here's a detail of the pants: 





Sooo excited about these! My BF already hates them, he's calling them my "hairy pants." Oh, boys...


----------



## Fee4zy

chicjean said:


> Ok, so, here are my Reos! Wearing them today with the grey Zara numbers top. I have it in red, too, and am not sure how much I love that pairing...
> 
> 
> And here's with the red top..
> 
> 
> For anyone considering them, they are SO soft! The inseam is CRAZY long, I'm 5'9" and normally a 33-34 inch inseam and these were bunching up around my ankle. Also, as far as the detail goes, they're not quite as embroidered as I had though, but I don't mind.
> 
> Here's a detail of the pants:
> 
> 
> Sooo excited about these! My BF already hates them, he's calling them my "hairy pants." Oh, boys...



Love them!  I wish I had the shopping $ to get these.  Had to replace an iPad that my  girls broke.  I get so mad thinking about how I would have rather spent that $400.


----------



## jellylicious

chicjean said:


> Ok, so, here are my Reos! Wearing them today with the grey Zara numbers top. I have it in red, too, and am not sure how much I love that pairing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's with the red top..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For anyone considering them, they are SO soft! The inseam is CRAZY long, I'm 5'9" and normally a 33-34 inch inseam and these were bunching up around my ankle. Also, as far as the detail goes, they're not quite as embroidered as I had though, but I don't mind.
> 
> Here's a detail of the pants:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo excited about these! My BF already hates them, he's calling them my "hairy pants." Oh, boys...



 Finally you got what you wanted! I absolutely love/adore them on you! The details and print's amazing-YES very well worth the money comparing it to the zillahs, these are much more special. Congrats!

ps: i do like the grey with the reos vs the red. I just got the red tee-looks so good with your pairing. too bad the grey's sold out.


----------



## juneping

chicjean said:


> Ok, so, here are my Reos! Wearing them today with the grey Zara numbers top. I have it in red, too, and am not sure how much I love that pairing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's with the red top..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For anyone considering them, they are SO soft! The inseam is CRAZY long, I'm 5'9" and normally a 33-34 inch inseam and these were bunching up around my ankle. Also, as far as the detail goes, they're not quite as embroidered as I had though, but I don't mind.
> 
> Here's a detail of the pants:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo excited about these! My BF already hates them, he's calling them my "hairy pants." Oh, boys...



looking fab...love both number tees....


----------



## tonkamama

chicjean said:


> Ok, so, here are my Reos! Wearing them today with the grey Zara numbers top. I have it in red, too, and am not sure how much I love that pairing...
> 
> For anyone considering them, they are SO soft! The inseam is CRAZY long, I'm 5'9" and normally a 33-34 inch inseam and these were bunching up around my ankle. Also, as far as the detail goes, they're not quite as embroidered as I had though, but I don't mind.
> 
> 
> Sooo excited about these! *My BF already hates them, he's calling them my "hairy pants." Oh, boys...*


*These pants look super chic on you!!  You got the style!!  *I am sure you will come up with lots pairing!!  Keep posting my dear.

My BF had similar reaction when I shown him the pants... it will take a while for him to adapt to my new SS look which he always does (for example my RO jackets, he did not like them at 1st and now he thinks I look super sexy in them... )!!


----------



## Kaypa

chicjean said:


> Ok, so, here are my Reos! Wearing them today with the grey Zara numbers top. I have it in red, too, and am not sure how much I love that pairing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's with the red top..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For anyone considering them, they are SO soft! The inseam is CRAZY long, I'm 5'9" and normally a 33-34 inch inseam and these were bunching up around my ankle. Also, as far as the detail goes, they're not quite as embroidered as I had though, but I don't mind.
> 
> Here's a detail of the pants:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo excited about these! My BF already hates them, he's calling them my "hairy pants." Oh, boys...


You look gorgeous! Congrats with these amazing jeans! I especially love them paired with the grey shirt.


----------



## soholaleni

chicjean said:


> Ok, so, here are my Reos! Wearing them today with the grey Zara numbers top. I have it in red, too, and am not sure how much I love that pairing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's with the red top..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For anyone considering them, they are SO soft! The inseam is CRAZY long, I'm 5'9" and normally a 33-34 inch inseam and these were bunching up around my ankle. Also, as far as the detail goes, they're not quite as embroidered as I had though, but I don't mind.
> 
> Here's a detail of the pants:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo excited about these! My BF already hates them, he's calling them my "hairy pants." Oh, boys...



These look really great on you!! What a nice purchase


----------



## Amsterdam

chicjean said:


> Ok, so, here are my Reos! Wearing them today with the grey Zara numbers top. I have it in red, too, and am not sure how much I love that pairing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's with the red top..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For anyone considering them, they are SO soft! The inseam is CRAZY long, I'm 5'9" and normally a 33-34 inch inseam and these were bunching up around my ankle. Also, as far as the detail goes, they're not quite as embroidered as I had though, but I don't mind.
> 
> Here's a detail of the pants:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo excited about these! My BF already hates them, he's calling them my "hairy pants." Oh, boys...



 I didn't buy the Reo, but now I regret it, you're totally rocking them! 
I love the combination with the Zara tees, especially the grey one.
Please post more mod pics soon, I love your style!


----------



## jellybebe

chicjean said:
			
		

> My Reos arrived. LOVE them! I'll post mods soon



Ooh they look great! Congrats!


----------



## nycbagfiend

chicjean said:


> Ok, so, here are my Reos! Wearing them today with the grey Zara numbers top. I have it in red, too, and am not sure how much I love that pairing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's with the red top..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For anyone considering them, they are SO soft! The inseam is CRAZY long, I'm 5'9" and normally a 33-34 inch inseam and these were bunching up around my ankle. Also, as far as the detail goes, they're not quite as embroidered as I had though, but I don't mind.
> 
> Here's a detail of the pants:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo excited about these! My BF already hates them, he's calling them my "hairy pants." Oh, boys...



ooh...you look fantastic, chicjean!  i do like them best with the grey tee, but the red is kind of fun too and really makes the details of the reos pop!

haha--my husband would have the same reaction--he generally likes most of what i wear but every now and then i get some quizzical looks from him!  men just don't understand fashion!


----------



## gadea

tonkamama said:


> *gadea ~* must be...  thank you and I just wish US sites carry more color choices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *soholaleni* ~ this is the best time (besides sales) to get your favorite pieces from BNY!  Congrats.
> 
> 
> 
> *Kaypa ~ *Thank you... very helpful esp trying to figure out IM jackets / coats length !
> 
> 
> 
> chicjean ~ congrats...can't wait!!
> 
> 
> 
> *chantal ~* *here is my personal guideline I try to follow unless Ms. Marant changes her mind on sizing "again"...  LOL*
> 
> I am normally US size 4 in jacket (I have 14" shoulder & smaller top) I can fit in a US size 6 but chest area will be too big / loose.  If I want that more fitted look, size 4 fits me the best.
> 
> For IM, I usually wear size 1 (38) most of her short jackets / blazers only. For example most Etoile I need size 38.   However when it comes to coat or oversize jackets, I need to size down to 0 (36) otherwise it will not look the best on me or I will be swim in it due to my smaller upper body frame....some of the mainline jackets I will need to size down to 0 (36).
> 
> 
> If you are buying from NAP, I would suggest to get both sizes as NAP has great return policy.  *May I ask...What piece / type of "jacket" you are buying?    *


Tonka, i have just checked Carolines Mode blog it seems that the jacket is from winter and she removed the fluffy lining.


----------



## chantal

Okay ladies I'm sorry I'm starting to get a bit annoying at this point however I have now officially found a 38 and a 40. I have no idea which one I should go for! I usually wear a 40....

I'm going to try and do some measurements.

I have had alot of people say to size down, opinions please!


----------



## Amsterdam

My outfit pics from yesterday; 
During the morning I was wearing my IM Navajo cords, later I exchanged the cords for my IM silk Navajo skirt and Mony boots to go celebrate Dutch Liberation day .


----------



## Kaypa

Amsterdam said:


> My outfit pics from yesterday;
> During the morning I was wearing my IM Navajo cords, later I exchanged the cords for my IM silk Navajo skirt and Mony boots to go celebrate Dutch Liberation day .


Wow Amsterdam! You look amazing as always! I adore your navajo skirt and mony boots!


----------



## nycbagfiend

chantal said:


> Okay ladies I'm sorry I'm starting to get a bit annoying at this point however I have now officially found a 38 and a 40. I have no idea which one I should go for! I usually wear a 40....
> 
> I'm going to try and do some measurements.
> 
> I have had alot of people say to size down, opinions please!



hmm...in all honesty, i don't think you could go wrong with either!  i stuck w/my usual size and while it's a bit large it's not so oversized that i look ridiculous (or at least i don't think so!) plus i can wear a thicker knit under it on cooler days.

does one retailer offer better shipping rates and/or return policies?  maybe you can let that be your deciding factor?!


----------



## nycbagfiend

Amsterdam said:


> My outfit pics from yesterday;
> During the morning I was wearing my IM Navajo cords, later I exchanged the cords for my IM silk Navajo skirt and Mony boots to go celebrate Dutch Liberation day .



rockin' it as usual amsterdam!  

side questions--are the monys comfortable and true to size?  been watching a few go by on evil-bay and wondering if i should take the plunge!


----------



## Kaypa

chantal said:


> Okay ladies I'm sorry I'm starting to get a bit annoying at this point however I have now officially found a 38 and a 40. I have no idea which one I should go for! I usually wear a 40....
> 
> I'm going to try and do some measurements.
> 
> I have had alot of people say to size down, opinions please!


Don't want to make it more confusing than it already is, but I went for my regular size in IM jackets, namely a size 38. I like the oversized look on the Ulyse, so I did not size down. As some already said before, it also depends on the look you are planning to go for. If you want it a bit more fitted, size down. If you like it a bit more oversized, stick to your regular size. Also, if you are tall, I think you can easily stick to your own regular size. If you are petite, your regular size might be a bit overwhelming (particularly lengthwise) and in that case I would probably advise to size down. Just my two cents. HTH! Good luck deciding.


----------



## chantal

Amsterdam said:


> My outfit pics from yesterday;
> During the morning I was wearing my IM Navajo cords, later I exchanged the cords for my IM silk Navajo skirt and Mony boots to go celebrate Dutch Liberation day .



You look so good! I am loving both of your outfits.  I particularly like your second outfit. I have the same skirt and always love seeing the different ways people style it. The mony boots are fabulous on you.


----------



## Amsterdam

Kaypa said:


> Wow Amsterdam! You look amazing as always! I adore your navajo skirt and mony boots!



Thanks, Kaypa!
I love the Renell on you, I'm happy you found one and I ADORE your new purchase, please post mod pics. I'm so jealous!


----------



## am2022

Congrats on the reos!!! They really are one of a
Kind!!!



chicjean said:


> Ok, so, here are my Reos! Wearing them today
> 
> with the grey Zara numbers top. I have it in red, too, and am not sure how much I love that pairing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's with the red top..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For anyone considering them, they are SO soft! The inseam is CRAZY long, I'm 5'9" and normally a 33-34 inch inseam and these were bunching up around my ankle. Also, as far as the detail goes, they're not quite as embroidered as I had though, but I don't mind.
> 
> Here's a detail of the pants:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo excited about these! My BF already hates them, he's calling them my "hairy pants." Oh, boys...


----------



## am2022

Amsterdam you are rocking each and every IM item!!! Love them all!!



Amsterdam said:


> My outfit pics from yesterday;
> During the morning I was wearing my IM Navajo cords, later I exchanged the cords for my IM silk Navajo skirt and Mony boots to go celebrate Dutch Liberation day .


----------



## juneping

Amsterdam said:


> My outfit pics from yesterday;
> During the morning I was wearing my IM Navajo cords, later I exchanged the cords for my IM silk Navajo skirt and Mony boots to go celebrate Dutch Liberation day .



love both pairings!! super fab!!


----------



## jellylicious

Amsterdam said:


> My outfit pics from yesterday;
> During the morning I was wearing my IM Navajo cords, later I exchanged the cords for my IM silk Navajo skirt and Mony boots to go celebrate Dutch Liberation day .



*Amsterdam: *You are made for IM. Every piece you wear is gorgeous on you. Looking fab, girl!


----------



## tb-purselover

chantal said:


> Okay ladies I'm sorry I'm starting to get a bit annoying at this point however I have now officially found a 38 and a 40. I have no idea which one I should go for! I usually wear a 40....
> 
> I'm going to try and do some measurements.
> 
> I have had alot of people say to size down, opinions please!


Chantal, I was going to wait until you got measurements before I weighed in on my opinion. However, I think the safe and *best* thing for you to do is *size down*. I think it looks better that way and you can't go wrong with the 38.


----------



## tb-purselover

Chicjean, Yes, yes, yes you are rockin' the Reo's so hard! You look amazing in them and I love them on you. So much better then the too large zianes. These are beautiful on you and make your legs go on forever.

I love how you styled them too. I need to get me some more tees. Congrats andnthanks for posting. Post more!




chicjean said:


> Ok, so, here are my Reos! Wearing them today with the grey Zara numbers top. I have it in red, too, and am not sure how much I love that pairing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's with the red top..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For anyone considering them, they are SO soft! The inseam is CRAZY long, I'm 5'9" and normally a 33-34 inch inseam and these were bunching up around my ankle. Also, as far as the detail goes, they're not quite as embroidered as I had though, but I don't mind.
> 
> Here's a detail of the pants:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo excited about these! My BF already hates them, he's calling them my "hairy pants." Oh, boys...


----------



## tb-purselover

Amsterdam, you must have the most amazing IM collection. I want to live in your closet! Everything looks perfectly gorgeous on you! Please share more of your fab collection with us! I love your mod pics.



Amsterdam said:


> My outfit pics from yesterday;
> During the morning I was wearing my IM Navajo cords, later I exchanged the cords for my IM silk Navajo skirt and Mony boots to go celebrate Dutch Liberation day .


----------



## tonkamama

Amsterdam said:


> My outfit pics from yesterday;
> During the morning I was wearing my IM Navajo cords, later I exchanged the cords for my IM silk Navajo skirt and Mony boots to go celebrate Dutch Liberation day .


Amsterdam ~ all I can say is...  :urock: !!  Pls post more!!


----------



## chicjean

Fee4zy said:


> Love them!  I wish I had the shopping $ to get these.  Had to replace an iPad that my  girls broke.  I get so mad thinking about how I would have rather spent that $400.





jellylicious said:


> Finally you got what you wanted! I absolutely love/adore them on you! The details and print's amazing-YES very well worth the money comparing it to the zillahs, these are much more special. Congrats!
> 
> ps: i do like the grey with the reos vs the red. I just got the red tee-looks so good with your pairing. too bad the grey's sold out.






juneping said:


> looking fab...love both number tees....






tonkamama said:


> *These pants look super chic on you!!  You got the style!!  *I am sure you will come up with lots pairing!!  Keep posting my dear.
> 
> My BF had similar reaction when I shown him the pants... it will take a while for him to adapt to my new SS look which he always does (for example my RO jackets, he did not like them at 1st and now he thinks I look super sexy in them... )!!






Kaypa said:


> You look gorgeous! Congrats with these amazing jeans! I especially love them paired with the grey shirt.






soholaleni said:


> These look really great on you!! What a nice purchase






Amsterdam said:


> I didn't buy the Reo, but now I regret it, you're totally rocking them!
> I love the combination with the Zara tees, especially the grey one.
> Please post more mod pics soon, I love your style!






jellybebe said:


> Ooh they look great! Congrats!






nycbagfiend said:


> ooh...you look fantastic, chicjean!  i do like them best with the grey tee, but the red is kind of fun too and really makes the details of the reos pop!
> 
> haha--my husband would have the same reaction--he generally likes most of what i wear but every now and then i get some quizzical looks from him!  men just don't understand fashion!






amacasa said:


> Congrats on the reos!!! They really are one of a
> Kind!!!






tb-purselover said:


> Chicjean, Yes, yes, yes you are rockin' the Reo's so hard! You look amazing in them and I love them on you. So much better then the too large zianes. These are beautiful on you and make your legs go on forever.
> 
> I love how you styled them too. I need to get me some more tees. Congrats andnthanks for posting. Post more!



Thanks, ladies!!  I think I may wear them tomorrow, too...


----------



## chicjean

Amsterdam said:


> My outfit pics from yesterday;
> During the morning I was wearing my IM Navajo cords, later I exchanged the cords for my IM silk Navajo skirt and Mony boots to go celebrate Dutch Liberation day .



 LOVE!!! Amazing as always! You have so many fantastic IM pieces!


----------



## flower71

chicjean said:


> Ok, so, here are my Reos! Wearing them today with the grey Zara numbers top. I have it in red, too, and am not sure how much I love that pairing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's with the red top..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For anyone considering them, they are SO soft! The inseam is CRAZY long, I'm 5'9" and normally a 33-34 inch inseam and these were bunching up around my ankle. Also, as far as the detail goes, they're not quite as embroidered as I had though, but I don't mind.
> 
> Here's a detail of the pants:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo excited about these! My BF already hates them, he's calling them my "hairy pants." Oh, boys...


I am soo late to the party but you look great ! I know about guys just not understanding fashion sometimes, but hey, we're having fun aren't we?
Love your red T pairing


----------



## flower71

Amsterdam said:


> My outfit pics from yesterday;
> During the morning I was wearing my IM Navajo cords, later I exchanged the cords for my IM silk Navajo skirt and Mony boots to go celebrate Dutch Liberation day .


I agree with all our IM friends here, that skirt is made for you! Hope you had a great dutch celebration Day!


----------



## soholaleni

Hi ladies,
I need advice on the sizing of the Franklins in black. I know there has been some discussion before, but wanted to ask again for clarity.

I am trying to decide between 40 and 41. Most of my IM shoes are 40 (new dickers, beige poppy) and a few are 41 (gwens and black poppy, but they both fit slightly big on me). I also have the otway in 40, but they are quite tight. The 40 dickers are a snug fit, but nevertheless they fit. 

Which of these shoes would you compare most closely to the sizing of the black Franklins? Thanks for your help!!


----------



## am2022

oh my.. we have the same size and shoes as well... 

let me check on my franklins at home.
here is what i know at least:  I take 40 in dickers
I have 41 poppy :  red, black ( black is loose fit )
I have 40 poppy:  cobalt blue, framboise, taupe:  fit well

I have 2 franklins.. i don't know what size they are.. im hopeless.. but i will get back with you!



soholaleni said:


> Hi ladies,
> I need advice on the sizing of the Franklins in black. I know there has been some discussion before, but wanted to ask again for clarity.
> 
> I am trying to decide between 40 and 41. Most of my IM shoes are 40 (new dickers, beige poppy) and a few are 41 (gwens and black poppy, but they both fit slightly big on me). I also have the otway in 40, but they are quite tight. The 40 dickers are a snug fit, but nevertheless they fit.
> 
> Which of these shoes would you compare most closely to the sizing of the black Franklins? Thanks for your help!!


----------



## tonkamama

soholaleni said:


> Hi ladies,
> I need advice on the sizing of the Franklins in black. I know there has been some discussion before, but wanted to ask again for clarity.
> 
> I am trying to decide between 40 and 41. Most of my IM shoes are 40 (new dickers, beige poppy) and a few are 41 (gwens and black poppy, but they both fit slightly big on me). I also have the otway in 40, but they are quite tight. The 40 dickers are a snug fit, but nevertheless they fit.
> 
> Which of these shoes would you compare most closely to the sizing of the black Franklins? Thanks for your help!!


Franklins fit TTS unless you have super wide feet.  But if most of your IM shoes are 40, then you should stay with your true size.  HTH...


----------



## Kaypa

soholaleni said:


> Hi ladies,
> I need advice on the sizing of the Franklins in black. I know there has been some discussion before, but wanted to ask again for clarity.
> 
> I am trying to decide between 40 and 41. Most of my IM shoes are 40 (new dickers, beige poppy) and a few are 41 (gwens and black poppy, but they both fit slightly big on me). I also have the otway in 40, but they are quite tight. The 40 dickers are a snug fit, but nevertheless they fit.
> 
> Which of these shoes would you compare most closely to the sizing of the black Franklins? Thanks for your help!!


I went for my regular size 40. My Dickers, poppys, gwens, etc. all a size 40 (except for my Willows). They are a bit loose on my feet, so I had to put an insole in them to prevent slipping. HTH. So I guess, if you are adding the Franklins to your collection that would be 7+ identical shoes, huh?


----------



## nycbagfiend

soholaleni said:


> Hi ladies,
> I need advice on the sizing of the Franklins in black. I know there has been some discussion before, but wanted to ask again for clarity.
> 
> I am trying to decide between 40 and 41. Most of my IM shoes are 40 (new dickers, beige poppy) and a few are 41 (gwens and black poppy, but they both fit slightly big on me). I also have the otway in 40, but they are quite tight. The 40 dickers are a snug fit, but nevertheless they fit.
> 
> Which of these shoes would you compare most closely to the sizing of the black Franklins? Thanks for your help!!



my franklins are a 41--i probably could have gone with a 40 but i annoyingly have a bunion on one foot (one day when i'm done with having/chasing children i'll take care of that!) and the franklins feel a bit more narrow cut then other IM styles.

for reference i have 2 pairs of dickers from last year, one in a 41 one in a 40..both fit well (tho' have a pair of insoles in the 41 for a snugger fit), my gavas are a 41--fit fine, never tried on 40 so can't compare!  my dixies are a 41 and are a bit big so put double inserts in!  my willows/wilas are a 41 and fit well (ie. could not size down!)

hope that didnt' confuse you further!  if you have a wide foot i'd go 41 otherwise you should be fine in the 40!


----------



## flower71

^^Goodness, after reading you girls, I feel just right amongst you all. I size 40, 40,5 too


----------



## soholaleni

flower71 said:


> ^^Goodness, after reading you girls, I feel just right amongst you all. I size 40, 40,5 too




I know! I'm very surprised! I thought I was in the minority with my size 40-41 feet 




nycbagfiend said:


> my franklins are a 41--i probably could have gone with a 40 but i annoyingly have a bunion on one foot (one day when i'm done with having/chasing children i'll take care of that!) and the franklins feel a bit more narrow cut then other IM styles.
> 
> 
> for reference i have 2 pairs of dickers from last year, one in a 41 one in a 40..both fit well (tho' have a pair of insoles in the 41 for a snugger fit), my gavas are a 41--fit fine, never tried on 40 so can't compare!  my dixies are a 41 and are a bit big so put double inserts in!  my willows/wilas are a 41 and fit well (ie. could not size down!)
> 
> hope that didnt' confuse you further!  if you have a wide foot i'd go 41 otherwise you should be fine in the 40!





Kaypa said:


> I went for my regular size 40. My Dickers, poppys, gwens, etc. all a size 40 (except for my Willows). They are a bit loose on my feet, so I had to put an insole in them to prevent slipping. HTH. So I guess, if you are adding the Franklins to your collection that would be 7+ identical shoes, huh?



Geez, you're right! 7+ pairs...lets continue on this trend 



tonkamama said:


> Franklins fit TTS unless you have super wide feet.  But if most of your IM shoes are 40, then you should stay with your true size.  HTH...





amacasa said:


> oh my.. we have the same size and shoes as well...
> 
> let me check on my franklins at home.
> here is what i know at least:  I take 40 in dickers
> I have 41 poppy :  red, black ( black is loose fit )
> I have 40 poppy:  cobalt blue, framboise, taupe:  fit well
> 
> I have 2 franklins.. i don't know what size they are.. im hopeless.. but i will get back with you!




Thanks everyone so much for your help!! I will most likely go with 40, but I could probably make 41 work with insoles or thicker socks if I have to. You guys are soo great on here..quick to respond and very helpful  I will have to repay you with mod pics if I take the plunge and get them! I am really on a role here with my shoe buying and will have to slow down soon!


----------



## Alegory

chicjean said:


> Ok, so, here are my Reos! Wearing them today with the grey Zara numbers top. I have it in red, too, and am not sure how much I love that pairing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's with the red top..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For anyone considering them, they are SO soft! The inseam is CRAZY long, I'm 5'9" and normally a 33-34 inch inseam and these were bunching up around my ankle. Also, as far as the detail goes, they're not quite as embroidered as I had though, but I don't mind.
> 
> Here's a detail of the pants:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo excited about these! My BF already hates them, he's calling them my "hairy pants." Oh, boys...



LOL 
I'm as tall as you and had the same reaction to the length . Way to long!
I went and tryed all that my retailor had in stock which was allot ! Tops, jackets and jeans/bottoms all where unfortunately not my size 
I got feed back from my DF and he said it all look messy 
He and your man share point of view !
I got tied dye jeans from Zara because IMs where way to big on me !well the 40 that they had was !

I also tryed the jackes  and I had to size down so couldn't get anything because they didn't have my size ;-(

All IM clothes has great details I love it regardless of Mr MAN opinion he agree that you have to see it up close to really appreciate it!
Like your pant the print on them is of Knotts made on canvas like the ones use to decorate them . I love the way it all looks on You!

Great fit !
Super jelouse of your red tank!


----------



## Alegory

Can we share SAs at a particular store for help or is it not ok please tell me cus I had a great experience at a boutique here in Los Angeles


----------



## jellylicious

Alegory said:


> Can we share SAs at a particular store for help or is it not ok please tell me cus I had a great experience at a boutique here in Los Angeles



Please do share-it's always good info to have when a store has great customer service.


----------



## Alegory

I asked her if this was ok ! 
I would only speak with Laura Molino 
At Trafic woman inside the Beverly Center .
1 (310) 659-3438

Honestly I have never had such a stress free experience !
Please note after 1 hour of trying on things her honest opinion was NOT to buy pants that where to big! 
Very honest and sweet !


----------



## Alegory

The other girls totally ignore me and where checking their personal cell phone huge issue with me!

I do have Laura's personal # if anyone needs pictures she offered it as a resource ! I mean who dose that! 

Loves It!


----------



## chicjean

Alegory said:
			
		

> LOL
> I'm as tall as you and had the same reaction to the length . Way to long!
> I went and tryed all that my retailor had in stock which was allot ! Tops, jackets and jeans/bottoms all where unfortunately not my size
> I got feed back from my DF and he said it all look messy
> He and your man share point of view !
> I got tied dye jeans from Zara because IMs where way to big on me !well the 40 that they had was !
> 
> I also tryed the jackes  and I had to size down so couldn't get anything because they didn't have my size ;-(
> 
> All IM clothes has great details I love it regardless of Mr MAN opinion he agree that you have to see it up close to really appreciate it!
> Like your pant the print on them is of Knotts made on canvas like the ones use to decorate them . I love the way it all looks on You!
> 
> Great fit !
> Super jelouse of your red tank!



Hey, thank you! Boys just don't understand . I think my BF will warm up to them, he loves my Renells now and hated them at first.

Traffic is one of my favorites when I visit LA! Never purchased from them, but I've tried on quite a bit


----------



## Alegory

Boys ! He did offer my his Kobe Brian 
Tank as consultation lol

I purchase there bucause of my SA no others 
She charge sent things to Santa Barbara when I lived there way cool!


----------



## jellylicious

So I went into Zara yesterday and saw this army green jacket. Been loving everybody's mod pixs of the Ulysse and since it's sold out everywhere-i will just have to settle (for now) with this. I got the small and it hangs pretty nicely. I do love it for the price


----------



## meishe

jellylicious said:
			
		

> So I went into Zara yesterday and saw this army green jacket. Been loving everybody's mod pixs of the Ulysse and since it's sold out everywhere-i will just have to settle (for now) with this. I got the small and it hangs pretty nicely. I do love it for the price



Saw this the other day! Love the combo-- and great price


----------



## Jaded81

Can anyone tell me the heel height of the WOODY sandals and DOMBES Boots and how the sizing is like? 

TIA!


----------



## Kaypa

jellylicious said:


> So I went into Zara yesterday and saw this army green jacket. Been loving everybody's mod pixs of the Ulysse and since it's sold out everywhere-i will just have to settle (for now) with this. I got the small and it hangs pretty nicely. I do love it for the price


Great jacket! Saw that one in store as well. Love how you combined it with those amazing jeans and the dickers!


----------



## soholaleni

Jaded81 said:


> Can anyone tell me the heel height of the WOODY sandals and DOMBES Boots and how the sizing is like?
> 
> TIA!



I don't own either, but I have read that the Woody are ~12 cm or 4.7 inches and fit alittle small, like a half size small.


----------



## soholaleni

jellylicious said:


> So I went into Zara yesterday and saw this army green jacket. Been loving everybody's mod pixs of the Ulysse and since it's sold out everywhere-i will just have to settle (for now) with this. I got the small and it hangs pretty nicely. I do love it for the price



Great outfit! Love the tie-dye too!


----------



## nycbagfiend

jellylicious said:


> So I went into Zara yesterday and saw this army green jacket. Been loving everybody's mod pixs of the Ulysse and since it's sold out everywhere-i will just have to settle (for now) with this. I got the small and it hangs pretty nicely. I do love it for the price



really cute, jelly!  love the whole look--i was contemplating returning my ipas, but seeing them on you makes me want to rethink that decision!


----------



## nycbagfiend

Jaded81 said:


> Can anyone tell me the heel height of the WOODY sandals and DOMBES Boots and how the sizing is like?
> 
> TIA!





soholaleni said:


> I don't own either, but I have read that the Woody are ~12 cm or 4.7 inches and fit alittle small, like a half size small.



i also don't own either but have been on the hunt for woodys--from what sellers of the last few pairs of ebay have told me (and based on measurements of soles provided), they run small...about 1/2-1 full size small.  

my search continues!


----------



## chicjean

jellylicious said:


> So I went into Zara yesterday and saw this army green jacket. Been loving everybody's mod pixs of the Ulysse and since it's sold out everywhere-i will just have to settle (for now) with this. I got the small and it hangs pretty nicely. I do love it for the price



Love this combo! Zara has a lot of great copy cat pieces- been eyeing SO many this season


----------



## chicjean

Jaded81 said:


> Can anyone tell me the heel height of the WOODY sandals and DOMBES Boots and how the sizing is like?
> 
> TIA!



I'm curious, too! Been spotting a few on eBay, but have no idea how they fit.


----------



## jellylicious

Kaypa said:


> Great jacket! Saw that one in store as well. Love how you combined it with those amazing jeans and the dickers!





nycbagfiend said:


> really cute, jelly!  love the whole look--i was contemplating returning my ipas, but seeing them on you makes me want to rethink that decision!





chicjean said:


> Love this combo! Zara has a lot of great copy cat pieces- been eyeing SO many this season


Thanks ladies! 

nycbagfiend-think you must keep. bet you look really good with it!


----------



## Jaded81

nycbagfiend said:
			
		

> i also don't own either but have been on the hunt for woodys--from what sellers of the last few pairs of ebay have told me (and based on measurements of soles provided), they run small...about 1/2-1 full size small.
> 
> my search continues!



So I should get my usual IM size?


----------



## Jaded81

soholaleni said:
			
		

> I don't own either, but I have read that the Woody are ~12 cm or 4.7 inches and fit alittle small, like a half size small.



Oh wow that is quite high! The max I feel comfortable in is 4"


----------



## Jaded81

jellylicious said:
			
		

> So I went into Zara yesterday and saw this army green jacket. Been loving everybody's mod pixs of the Ulysse and since it's sold out everywhere-i will just have to settle (for now) with this. I got the small and it hangs pretty nicely. I do love it for the price



Looks great on you! Think it is a pretty good alternative until you find the Ulyse. Goodluck!


----------



## Jaded81

Alegory said:
			
		

> Can we share SAs at a particular store for help or is it not ok please tell me cus I had a great experience at a boutique here in Los Angeles



That is great! Does she have an email add? And do they ship internationally?


----------



## Jaded81

Amsterdam said:
			
		

> My outfit pics from yesterday;
> During the morning I was wearing my IM Navajo cords, later I exchanged the cords for my IM silk Navajo skirt and Mony boots to go celebrate Dutch Liberation day .



As usual, you look amazing! Absolutely envy your collection! I only have 12 IM items at the moment. Hopefully I will be able to afford more!


----------



## Jaded81

chicjean said:
			
		

> Ok, so, here are my Reos! Wearing them today with the grey Zara numbers top. I have it in red, too, and am not sure how much I love that pairing...
> 
> And here's with the red top..
> 
> For anyone considering them, they are SO soft! The inseam is CRAZY long, I'm 5'9" and normally a 33-34 inch inseam and these were bunching up around my ankle. Also, as far as the detail goes, they're not quite as embroidered as I had though, but I don't mind.
> 
> Here's a detail of the pants:
> 
> Sooo excited about these! My BF already hates them, he's calling them my "hairy pants." Oh, boys...



Those reos are really stunning! Lol bet if I get them they will be called hairy pants too! Lol


----------



## Jaded81

Amsterdam said:
			
		

> Wearing IM Miro pants, IM Dilber cardigan, IM Dana boots and Zara
> number t shirt on a lazy day off.



You can seriously do no wrong, girl!


----------



## Jaded81

chicjean said:
			
		

> Does anyone have the Woody's? I know we've talked about then before- I' just curious how they run. If I'm a US 7.5 would I be a 39??



I am guessing 38? I dunno... What is your typical IM sizing?


----------



## Jaded81

Kaypa said:
			
		

> Better late than never, I guess. Here's me with my new black IM Renell jeans!



Lucky girl! Looking forward to seeing how you will style it! Omg K, I am scared to ask how many IM pieces you own!!!


----------



## Jaded81

meishe said:
			
		

> An oldie, but goodie.... Bouclé jacket from a few (maybe more) seasons ago... got it out to try on with the new Pistols



You wear the Boucle really well! Most pics I have seen of ppl wearing it... it looks really bulky. But on you, perfect!


----------



## soholaleni

Jaded81 said:


> Oh wow that is quite high! The max I feel comfortable in is 4"



I know it is!! I have heard some say they are closer to 4.5", I guess depending on how you measure, but regardless that is pretty steep! I have one pair of 4.5" heels and although I can walk in them, I'm not sure how good I look doing so..not to mention they make me WAY taller than I need to be! That said, I still kinda want the Woodys


----------



## chicjean

Jaded81 said:
			
		

> Those reos are really stunning! Lol bet if I get them they will be called hairy pants too! Lol



Haha, thank you!

As far as IM shoe sizing, I've never tried a pair on before. From what I've read though, with French sizing and running small, I think I'm a 39? Not sure though...


----------



## Jaded81

nycbagfiend said:
			
		

> hi ladies!
> sorry i've been MIA--my wifi went nutty and i've had trouble getting online--logging in way too many hours with apple support the past 3 days!
> 
> anyhow, lots of posts to catch up on (tho' the quick looks i took everyone looks awesome as usual! ) but thought i'd throw up a quick ulyse pic to add to the group!  it's a grey, cool day in nyc so paired it with the annui sweater, zito scarf and betty sneakers (got those on a NAP popback!)...i love this jacket but wondering if it's a bit too big?  went with my usual size 38 and not sure i can find a 36 at this point so leaning towards keeping...thoughts?!



I think if you are planning to layer, then the 38 is a good fit on you


----------



## Jaded81

Jayne1 said:
			
		

> What does everyone think of skulls? I'm kind of creeped out by wearing skulls as jewellery, but I like the turquoise colour... opinions?



Tbh, not a fan of skulls!


----------



## Jaded81

Syma said:
			
		

> Yay, I received my Ulyse in beige today!! Here are a couple of quick pics and one of me with IM Leoni jacket too. What do you ladies think??? Sorry for the bad modelling photos we are full length mirror challenged in my house



Love them both!


----------



## Jaded81

Amsterdam said:
			
		

> @Flower:
> Great outfit, it made me fall in love with the Lexy all over again, I almost forgot I had it hanging in the closet.
> 
> @Tee:
> I love the combination of the Ulyse with the dress.
> 
> Today I finally got the chance to wear the Jabung waistcoat since the weather here in Holland is getting better, I combined it with the Renell and black Rivera scarf from last year:



Love all your outfit posts! You have a great eye for putting things together!


----------



## Jaded81

Tee said:
			
		

> Lovin' all the recent outfit posts!  Everyone looks amazing! Here's how I styled my new Ulyse jacket last weekend...



Dammit, wish I was taller so that I can carry off the Ulyse like you gorgeous ladies!


----------



## Jaded81

flower71 said:
			
		

> Thanks jaded81, You have to take it out!
> That's what I told myself, last week the weather was such a mess, I told myself to use what I had in the closet that i neglected for the last few months...



I want to, but have to wait for days when I go to a really cold shopping mall!  Too hot to wear it outside


----------



## Jaded81

chicjean said:
			
		

> Haha, thank you!
> 
> As far as IM shoe sizing, I've never tried a pair on before. From what I've read though, with French sizing and running small, I think I'm a 39? Not sure though...



No I think you must be a 38? I am typically 38.5-39 European sizing and I wear 39 in IM? Maybe the other ladies here can help!


----------



## Jaded81

soholaleni said:
			
		

> I know it is!! I have heard some say they are closer to 4.5", I guess depending on how you measure, but regardless that is pretty steep! I have one pair of 4.5" heels and although I can walk in them, I'm not sure how good I look doing so..not to mention they make me WAY taller than I need to be! That said, I still kinda want the Woodys



Argh I like the woodys too but I think I might have to pass on it considering the height! If it is that high, I would be hobbling after an hour and prob won't be able to walk much! Nothing worse that a girl that obviously can't walk in high heels!


----------



## am2022

love them jelly!!!  like you, i have slowed down on my Ulyse search as i have 2 dupes army green  right now... unless an ardoise one shows up!!!!



jellylicious said:


> So I went into Zara yesterday and saw this army green jacket. Been loving everybody's mod pixs of the Ulysse and since it's sold out everywhere-i will just have to settle (for now) with this. I got the small and it hangs pretty nicely. I do love it for the price


----------



## birkingal

Finally, the sun is out. Woohooo! You can't imagine how happy I am not to pile on the layers


----------



## birkingal

jellylicious said:


> So I went into Zara yesterday and saw this army green jacket. Been loving everybody's mod pixs of the Ulysse and since it's sold out everywhere-i will just have to settle (for now) with this. I got the small and it hangs pretty nicely. I do love it for the price



It looks great on you, *jellylicious. *Besides it's much cheaper too Love the tie dye pants too.


----------



## birkingal

Amsterdam said:


> My outfit pics from yesterday;
> During the morning I was wearing my IM Navajo cords, later I exchanged the cords for my IM silk Navajo skirt and Mony boots to go celebrate Dutch Liberation day .



Amsterdam, I don't know which outfit I like more. You look amazing as always.


----------



## birkingal

Kaypa said:


> Better late than never, I guess. Here's me with my new black IM Renell jeans!



kaypa, the Renells look amazing on you! Really sexy with heels!


----------



## birkingal

meishe said:


> An oldie, but goodie.... Bouclé jacket from a few (maybe more) seasons ago... got it out to try on with the new Pistols



You're absolutely right about oldie but goodie. I love how you styled the thick jacket with skinny jeans. I can't get over how many posters here look like models!


----------



## birkingal

nycbagfiend said:


> hi ladies!
> sorry i've been MIA--my wifi went nutty and i've had trouble getting online--logging in way too many hours with apple support the past 3 days!
> 
> anyhow, lots of posts to catch up on (tho' the quick looks i took everyone looks awesome as usual! ) but thought i'd throw up a quick ulyse pic to add to the group!  it's a grey, cool day in nyc so paired it with the annui sweater, zito scarf and betty sneakers (got those on a NAP popback!)...i love this jacket but wondering if it's a bit too big?  went with my usual size 38 and not sure i can find a 36 at this point so leaning towards keeping...thoughts?!



I don't think the Ulyse looks oversized. I LOVE your entire outfit! It's perfect!


----------



## am2022

like you i love the sun too!!! yes its time for laid back looks!!!  share some mod pics dear "M"



birkingal said:


> Finally, the sun is out. Woohooo! You can't imagine how happy I am not to pile on the layers


----------



## Kaypa

Amsterdam said:


> Thanks, Kaypa!
> I love the Renell on you, I'm happy you found one and I ADORE your new purchase, please post mod pics. I'm so jealous!


 
Thanks Amsterdam for your kind words! What new purchase? Do you mean the Gwens? I will try to find some time to take some mod pics.


----------



## jellylicious

amacasa said:


> love them jelly!!!  like you, i have slowed down on my Ulyse search as i have 2 dupes army green  right now... unless an ardoise one shows up!!!!


Thanks amacasa! Will keep an eye out for you!


----------



## Kaypa

Jaded81 said:


> Lucky girl! Looking forward to seeing how you will style it! Omg K, I am scared to ask how many IM pieces you own!!!


 
Thanks! I will be posting some mod pics later this week.  
Don't own that much, it seems much more than it really is I think...



birkingal said:


> kaypa, the Renells look amazing on you! Really sexy with heels!


 
Thank you for the compliment! Really like your blog by the way! Those chocolate brownies make me hungry.


----------



## Kaypa

Here's a mod pic of me wearing IM jacket, jeans and heels, posted earlier this week on my blog. If you're interested, you can find more pics here. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Jaded81

Perfection! 

Btw, re how many IM pieces you own, I actually started counting hehe but stopped when I hit 30  I want to raid your closet!




Kaypa said:


> Here's a mod pic of me wearing IM jacket, jeans and heels, posted earlier this week on my blog. If you're interested, you can find more pics here. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## birkingal

amacasa said:


> like you i love the sun too!!! yes its time for laid back looks!!!  share some mod pics dear "M"



Will certainly do so in the near future. It has been ridiculously difficult to take any outfit photos, thanks to the constant dark clouds hovering.


----------



## birkingal

Jaded81 said:


> Perfection!
> 
> Btw, re how many IM pieces you own, I actually started counting hehe but stopped when I hit 30  I want to raid your closet!



It's dangerous to count. The guilt kicks in after a while. It's funny how often I've under-estimated what I've got in my closet.


----------



## birkingal

Kaypa said:


> Here's a mod pic of me wearing IM jacket, jeans and heels, posted earlier this week on my blog. If you're interested, you can find more pics here. Thanks for letting me share!



*Kaypa*, thank you for your compliment. Here I am...going through pages after pages on your blog completely blown away by your shots and outfits. As for the chocolate brownie, it IS really good but unfortunately my muffin top doesn't thank me. Wish I have a flat tummy like yours!


----------



## Tee

chicjean said:


> Ok, so, here are my Reos! Wearing them today with the grey Zara numbers top. I have it in red, too, and am not sure how much I love that pairing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's with the red top..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For anyone considering them, they are SO soft! The inseam is CRAZY long, I'm 5'9" and normally a 33-34 inch inseam and these were bunching up around my ankle. Also, as far as the detail goes, they're not quite as embroidered as I had though, but I don't mind.
> 
> Here's a detail of the pants:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo excited about these! My BF already hates them, he's calling them my "hairy pants." Oh, boys...



I freaking love those on you! Fit you perfectly, and they work so well with those tees! 



Amsterdam said:


> My outfit pics from yesterday;
> During the morning I was wearing my IM Navajo cords, later I exchanged the cords for my IM silk Navajo skirt and Mony boots to go celebrate Dutch Liberation day .



Absolutely love how you styled this outfit! Beautiful! 



jellylicious said:


> So I went into Zara yesterday and saw this army green jacket. Been loving everybody's mod pixs of the Ulysse and since it's sold out everywhere-i will just have to settle (for now) with this. I got the small and it hangs pretty nicely. I do love it for the price



Cool new jacket and works so well the jeans!  You look great! 



birkingal said:


> Finally, the sun is out. Woohooo! You can't imagine how happy I am not to pile on the layers



Super chic! I'm always so impressed by your styling! 



Kaypa said:


> Here's a mod pic of me wearing IM jacket, jeans and heels, posted earlier this week on my blog. If you're interested, you can find more pics here. Thanks for letting me share!



Absolutely stunning Kaypa!


----------



## tonkamama

jellylicious said:


> So I went into Zara yesterday and saw this army green jacket. Been loving everybody's mod pixs of the Ulysse and since it's sold out everywhere-i will just have to settle (for now) with this. I got the small and it hangs pretty nicely. I do love it for the price


Love your pairing!  I always love pairing my IM with none IM pieces!  Your pairing gives me creative idea!  I have a military jacket by McGinnis.... I need to dig it out and start wearing it.


----------



## tonkamama

Kaypa said:


> Here's a mod pic of me wearing IM jacket, jeans and heels, posted earlier this week on my blog. If you're interested, you can find more pics here. Thanks for letting me share!


I saw this pic via your blog last night and I was totally in love with this look!  So effortlessly chic!  I tried the jacket earlier but it did not look good on me ....  But after seeing your picture I was thinking to myself I better rush out to Barneys this weekend and get it while my size still available...LOL...  I have smaller upper body frame so I think I should have this jacket altered a little to fit better on me.  Please post more whenever your can.


----------



## chicjean

Kaypa said:
			
		

> Here's a mod pic of me wearing IM jacket, jeans and heels, posted earlier this week on my blog. If you're interested, you can find more pics here. Thanks for letting me share!



Saw this on your blog, too. Love it!!


----------



## chicjean

Tee said:
			
		

> I freaking love those on you! Fit you perfectly, and they work so well with those tees!
> :



Thank you!!


----------



## Kaypa

Jaded81 said:


> Perfection!
> 
> Btw, re how many IM pieces you own, I actually started counting hehe but stopped when I hit 30  I want to raid your closet!


 


birkingal said:


> *Kaypa*, thank you for your compliment. Here I am...going through pages after pages on your blog completely blown away by your shots and outfits. As for the chocolate brownie, it IS really good but unfortunately my muffin top doesn't thank me. Wish I have a flat tummy like yours!


 


Tee said:


> Absolutely stunning Kaypa!


 


tonkamama said:


> I saw this pic via your blog last night and I was totally in love with this look! So effortlessly chic! I tried the jacket earlier but it did not look good on me .... But after seeing your picture I was thinking to myself I better rush out to Barneys this weekend and get it while my size still available...LOL... I have smaller upper body frame so I think I should have this jacket altered a little to fit better on me. Please post more whenever your can.


 


chicjean said:


> Saw this on your blog, too. Love it!!


 
Thank you so much everyone for the kind words! 

Tonkamama, the jacket runs very large as if it was intended to be oversized. I went a size down and it still looks slightly oversized on me. I'm wearing a size 36. It's a lovely jacket and I wear it a lot in the office. So I hope you can still get it at Barneys. I will try to post mod pics more often.


----------



## tonkamama

*Kaypa ~* yes I do love the oversize look.  Altho the jacket was fit very loose around my chest area (which is my problem area.. )  but if I can ask my tailor to taken in a inch or two off my chest area then this jacket should fit much better on me,   Will give it another try.  Thank you.  



Kaypa said:


> Thank you so much everyone for the kind words!
> 
> Tonkamama, the jacket runs very large as if it was intended to be oversized. I went a size down and it still looks slightly oversized on me. I'm wearing a size 36. It's a lovely jacket and I wear it a lot in the office. So I hope you can still get it at Barneys. I will try to post mod pics more often.


----------



## tb-purselover

jellylicious said:


> So I went into Zara yesterday and saw this army green jacket. Been loving everybody's mod pixs of the Ulysse and since it's sold out everywhere-i will just have to settle (for now) with this. I got the small and it hangs pretty nicely. I do love it for the price



Love this *Jelly*! It looks great together and the price is right .


----------



## tb-purselover

Kaypa said:


> Here's a mod pic of me wearing IM jacket, jeans and heels, posted earlier this week on my blog. If you're interested, you can find more pics here. Thanks for letting me share!



I saw this look on your blog earlier this week. I love it because it looks so effortless and also chic. I like how you styled all the pieces together.


----------



## nycbagfiend

birkingal said:


> Finally, the sun is out. Woohooo! You can't imagine how happy I am not to pile on the layers



a perfect springtime outfit, birkingal!  hope the sunny weather stays in the UK!


----------



## nycbagfiend

birkingal said:


> I don't think the Ulyse looks oversized. I LOVE your entire outfit! It's perfect!



thank you!
btw, i love your blog--great mix of fashion, travel and mom anecdotes!


----------



## nycbagfiend

Kaypa said:


> Here's a mod pic of me wearing IM jacket, jeans and heels, posted earlier this week on my blog. If you're interested, you can find more pics here. Thanks for letting me share!



saw this on your blog as well and i love seeing it all over again!   you take gorgeous photos kaypa--i love your simple but super-chic styling!


----------



## Straight-Laced

Ladies can someone please id this jacket for me?
It's a recent street style pic taken during Australian Fashion Week.

First, is it IM and if so is it the Ulyse or perhaps the Esso in military?
Thanks!! 





GQ


----------



## am2022

SL!!! I think this might be the long sleeve version of the Ulysse called the URO.. problem is its nowhere to be found... there have been sightings at printemps france... but that's it..  i did think at one point that it might be the esso but the esso's cut is different...

Flower here is from france and she might give us more intel on this!!!

It is lovely no???



Straight-Laced said:


> Ladies can someone please id this jacket for me?
> It's a recent street style pic taken during Australian Fashion Week.
> 
> First, is it IM and if so is it the Ulyse or perhaps the Esso in military?
> Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GQ


----------



## Julide

amacasa said:


> SL!!! I think this might be the long sleeve version of the Ulysse called the URO.. problem is its nowhere to be found... there have been sightings at printemps france... but that's it..  i did think at one point that it might be the esso but the esso's cut is different...
> 
> Flower here is from france and she might give us more intel on this!!!
> 
> It is lovely no???



Great the one IM jacket I want!!! Is a unicorn!!


----------



## Straight-Laced

amacasa said:


> SL!!! I think this might be the long sleeve version of the Ulysse called the URO.. problem is its nowhere to be found... there have been sightings at printemps france... but that's it..  i did think at one point that it might be the esso but the esso's cut is different...
> 
> Flower here is from france and she might give us more intel on this!!!
> 
> It is lovely no???



*amacasa*!!!  thank you - I don't know the Uro, only Ulyse and Esso.  I found another pic of the jacket.  And yes it's lovely, almost as nice as the Ulyse  




thevine


----------



## Straight-Laced

Julide said:


> Great the one IM jacket I want!!! Is a unicorn!!



*Julide* lol @ IM "Unicorn" jacket  
I hope you find this rare beast!!


----------



## tb-purselover

birkingal said:


> Finally, the sun is out. Woohooo! You can't imagine how happy I am not to pile on the layers


Wow, thethread is moving fast and I missed this! I love this combo: so Spring, soft and classy. I would love to see  you modeling this!!! I have the dress version of this and you have inspired me to break it out, maybe for a spin tomorrow!


----------



## Julide

Straight-Laced said:


> *Julide* lol @ IM "Unicorn" jacket
> I hope you find this rare beast!!



I hope you find this "unicorn" as well *Straight-Laced*!!


----------



## Tee

Straight-Laced said:


> Ladies can someone please id this jacket for me?
> It's a recent street style pic taken during Australian Fashion Week.
> 
> First, is it IM and if so is it the Ulyse or perhaps the Esso in military?
> Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GQ



Hey Straight-Laced, so here's a picture from the boutique Creatures of Comfort in Los Angeles and they call this jacket the Uro!


----------



## angelastoel

Amsterdam: I love all your recent looks, please post more!!!!
I wore the pink side of my Pieric jacket:





and how amazing is the back???


----------



## DollyAntics

Julide said:
			
		

> Great the one IM jacket I want!!! Is a unicorn!!



That's def the Uro jacket! I ordered mine from creatures of comfort and it should be with me this week, I'll post some pics when it arrives! I already have the Uylse jacket but in black and wear it all the time so figured this longer sleeved version in another colour would come in handy...! Good luck hunting one down!


----------



## Kaypa

angelastoel said:


> Amsterdam: I love all your recent looks, please post more!!!!
> I wore the pink side of my Pieric jacket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and how amazing is the back???


That truly is a beautiful jacket Angela! Amazing back indeed. I also have to admit that I am completely drooling over your Louboutins!  I think I need them in my life...


----------



## Straight-Laced

Tee said:


> Hey Straight-Laced, so here's a picture from the boutique Creatures of Comfort in Los Angeles and they call this jacket the Uro!




hey *Tee* thanks for clearing that up!!


----------



## nycbagfiend

angelastoel said:


> Amsterdam: I love all your recent looks, please post more!!!!
> I wore the pink side of my Pieric jacket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and how amazing is the back???



i love it angela!  i didn't even realize the pieric was reversible?!

congrats on the new CLs too!  i bought the simple 100s a couple of yrs ago--i like the cut of your pigalles more!


----------



## jellylicious

Straight-Laced said:


> Ladies can someone please id this jacket for me?
> It's a recent street style pic taken during Australian Fashion Week.
> 
> First, is it IM and if so is it the Ulyse or perhaps the Esso in military?
> Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GQ



OMG...TDF! i love this jacket! Exactly what i was looking for-long sleever version. 



angelastoel said:


> Amsterdam: I love all your recent looks, please post more!!!!
> I wore the pink side of my Pieric jacket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and how amazing is the back???


Beautiful! The embroidery on the back reminds me of chinese embroidery. You look amazing as usual! Styling is perfect.



Tee said:


> Hey Straight-Laced, so here's a picture from the boutique Creatures of Comfort in Los Angeles and they call this jacket the Uro!


Thanks for IDing! I've seen it in COC site but on the hanger it does it no justice.



DollyAntics said:


> That's def the Uro jacket! I ordered mine from creatures of comfort and it should be with me this week, I'll post some pics when it arrives! I already have the Uylse jacket but in black and wear it all the time so figured this longer sleeved version in another colour would come in handy...! Good luck hunting one down!



Can't wait for you mod pixs! Great score! Me want one!


----------



## am2022

Excellent job tee!!! Uro mystery uncovered!!!!




Tee said:


> Hey Straight-Laced, so here's a picture from the boutique Creatures of Comfort in Los Angeles and they call this jacket the Uro!


----------



## Jaded81

Does anyone know where I can get the Dicker boots in size 39 in taupe, miel, or a similar color?  Would appreciate it greatly!


----------



## flower71

birkingal said:


> Finally, the sun is out. Woohooo! You can't imagine how happy I am not to pile on the layers


JUST MY STYLE



Kaypa said:


> Here's a mod pic of me wearing IM jacket, jeans and heels, posted earlier this week on my blog. If you're interested, you can find more pics here. Thanks for letting me share!


you're so good in those zillahs? I really love this style on you


----------



## flower71

Jaded81 said:


> Does anyone know where I can get the Dicker boots in size 39 in taupe, miel, or a similar color?  Would appreciate it greatly!


For the moment, I haven't seen any around, but most probably for the next season. Promise to let you know,!


----------



## flower71

Tee said:


> Hey Straight-Laced, so here's a picture from the boutique Creatures of Comfort in Los Angeles and they call this jacket the Uro!


great job, I love how we can be detectives on here! thanks for the pic


----------



## soholaleni

My Reas arrived!! I actually took the day off of work to sign for them 

I love them!! I think they feel pretty comfortable and look even more beautiful in person. I haven't put them together with an outfit yet, so sorry these pics are just of my feet!


----------



## flower71

birkingal said:


> *Kaypa*, thank you for your compliment. Here I am...going through pages after pages on your blog completely blown away by your shots and outfits. As for the chocolate brownie, it IS really good but unfortunately my muffin top doesn't thank me. Wish I have a flat tummy like yours!


hey, I just tried your brownie recipe for DS b day yesterday, it was a winner, thanks


----------



## Tee

My pleasure ladies! Hope everyone that's wanting one can find it! 



Straight-Laced said:


> hey *Tee* thanks for clearing that up!!





jellylicious said:


> OMG...TDF! i love this jacket! Exactly what i was looking for-long sleever version.
> 
> 
> Beautiful! The embroidery on the back reminds me of chinese embroidery. You look amazing as usual! Styling is perfect.
> 
> 
> Thanks for IDing! I've seen it in COC site but on the hanger it does it no justice.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait for you mod pixs! Great score! Me want one!





amacasa said:


> Excellent job tee!!! Uro mystery uncovered!!!!





flower71 said:


> great job, I love how we can be detectives on here! thanks for the pic


----------



## Tee

angelastoel said:


> Amsterdam: I love all your recent looks, please post more!!!!
> I wore the pink side of my Pieric jacket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and how amazing is the back???



I just love the Pieric and how you styled it! 


soholaleni said:


> My Reas arrived!! I actually took the day off of work to sign for them
> 
> I love them!! I think they feel pretty comfortable and look even more beautiful in person. I haven't put them together with an outfit yet, so sorry these pics are just of my feet!



Those are gorgeous! Thinking I may need a pair!


----------



## tb-purselover

Very, very pretty *angela*! This jacket looks so good with your complexion. I love it on you. We don't see many pics of this amazing jacket pink side out, so thanks for posting! 



angelastoel said:


> Amsterdam: I love all your recent looks, please post more!!!!
> I wore the pink side of my Pieric jacket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and how amazing is the back???


----------



## Kaypa

soholaleni said:


> My Reas arrived!! I actually took the day off of work to sign for them
> 
> I love them!! I think they feel pretty comfortable and look even more beautiful in person. I haven't put them together with an outfit yet, so sorry these pics are just of my feet!


Congrats with these gorgeous sandals!!! They look stunning! Can't wait to see some mod pics!


----------



## jellylicious

soholaleni said:


> My Reas arrived!! I actually took the day off of work to sign for them
> 
> I love them!! I think they feel pretty comfortable and look even more beautiful in person. I haven't put them together with an outfit yet, so sorry these pics are just of my feet!


Aren't they gorgeous! The straps fit your ankles perfectly. Love to see your pairings with them. Congrats!


----------



## am2022

Yay!!! A work of art !!! Congrats!



soholaleni said:


> My Reas arrived!! I actually took the day off of work to sign for them
> 
> I love them!! I think they feel pretty comfortable and look even more beautiful in person. I haven't put them together with an outfit yet, so sorry these pics are just of my feet!


----------



## birkingal

nycbagfiend said:


> thank you!
> btw, i love your blog--great mix of fashion, travel and mom anecdotes!



*nycbagfiend*, thank you! You've literally made my day.


----------



## birkingal

flower71 said:


> hey, I just tried your brownie recipe for DS b day yesterday, it was a winner, thanks



I'm so pleased that the kids liked it. I've reduced the sugar content by quite a bit on the recipe. Dealing with kids bouncing from wall to wall is every mother's nightmare.


----------



## birkingal

soholaleni said:


> My Reas arrived!! I actually took the day off of work to sign for them
> 
> I love them!! I think they feel pretty comfortable and look even more beautiful in person. I haven't put them together with an outfit yet, so sorry these pics are just of my feet!



Wow! These are fabulous. They're really sexy with a hint of rocker attitude.


----------



## tonkamama

soholaleni said:


> My Reas arrived!! I actually took the day off of work to sign for them
> 
> I love them!! I think they feel pretty comfortable and look even more beautiful in person. I haven't put them together with an outfit yet, so sorry these pics are just of my feet!


Stunning!  Are them TTS?


----------



## birkingal

Straight-Laced said:


> *amacasa*!!!  thank you - I don't know the Uro, only Ulyse and Esso.  I found another pic of the jacket.  And yes it's lovely, almost as nice as the Ulyse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thevine



This is actually really lovely. I've often stayed far far away from oversized jacket. I've never thought of pairing them with a mini skirt and heels. It balances out the heavy top.


----------



## tonkamama

angelastoel said:


> Amsterdam: I love all your recent looks, please post more!!!!
> I wore the pink side of my Pieric jacket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and how amazing is the back???


So unique and such a piece of art!   Love it.


----------



## birkingal

angelastoel said:


> Amsterdam: I love all your recent looks, please post more!!!!
> I wore the pink side of my Pieric jacket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and how amazing is the back???




I love how you pair a bomber jacket and make it look really feminine. The  embroidery reminds me of Chinese water paintings because the eagle symbolizes courage, power and speed.


----------



## chantal

Any of you ladies know stores that carry IM in Florida?

I'm headed down that way in a couple of days. If not I know I am ready to do some online shopping.

In other news I found the Ulyse in a 36 nearby. It looked like this on. Is there a huge difference in sizes? I am thinking for sure the 38 will be perfect now. But there is the appeal of being able to fit something thick under the 40. Haha. I'm still obsessing over sizing.





I would have grabbed a photo but the fitting rooms had no mirror and the sales associate was beyond annoying. She sat down in a chair right in front of the fitting rooms and made comments on everything I tried on. I felt so pressured to buy! "It looks so great, you need it. Pass it to me, I can take it up to the register for you." Ugh. I actually was very tempted by a few pieces but she was driving me nuts. I will have to go back another time.

Anyways ladies of Toronto, anyone need a 36 in the Ulyse?


----------



## chantal

I love this dress, I saw someone wearing it and it looked so adorable. Anyone own it?


----------



## flower71

soholaleni said:


> My Reas arrived!! I actually took the day off of work to sign for them
> 
> I love them!! I think they feel pretty comfortable and look even more beautiful in person. I haven't put them together with an outfit yet, so sorry these pics are just of my feet!


great excuse to take a day off work, they look fab


----------



## flower71

chantal said:


> Any of you ladies know stores that carry IM in Florida?
> 
> I'm headed down that way in a couple of days. If not I know I am ready to do some online shopping.
> 
> In other news I found the Ulyse in a 36 nearby. It looked like this on. Is there a huge difference in sizes? I am thinking for sure the 38 will be perfect now. But there is the appeal of being able to fit something thick under the 40. Haha. I'm still obsessing over sizing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have grabbed a photo but the fitting rooms had no mirror and the sales associate was beyond annoying. She sat down in a chair right in front of the fitting rooms and made comments on everything I tried on. I felt so pressured to buy! "It looks so great, you need it. Pass it to me, I can take it up to the register for you." Ugh. I actually was very tempted by a few pieces but she was driving me nuts. I will have to go back another time.
> 
> Anyways ladies of Toronto, anyone need a 36 in the Ulyse?


Hi, chantal, I think a size 38 will do, because there are loads of space with some bulk underneath IMO...
about SA...tell me about it. I have learned over the years to just go blank and do my thing when someone bugs me , guess experience works with me. I am usually quite shy but I have taken things over through the years. The most annoying is when you actually overhear the SA giving BAD(!) advice to a client...sometinmes I chime in to rescue


----------



## Kaypa

Ok, here's another mod pic of me wearing the Renells. I've just posted this on my blog. So if you're interested in more pics, you can find them here. Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## chicjean

soholaleni said:
			
		

> My Reas arrived!! I actually took the day off of work to sign for them
> 
> I love them!! I think they feel pretty comfortable and look even more beautiful in person. I haven't put them together with an outfit yet, so sorry these pics are just of my feet!



 love these!! congrats!! are they comfortable??


----------



## chicjean

Kaypa said:
			
		

> Ok, here's another mod pic of me wearing the Renells. I've just posted this on my blog. So if you're interested in more pics, you can find them here. Thank you for letting me share!



so gorgeous!!


----------



## angelastoel

birkingal said:


> I love how you pair a bomber jacket and make it look really feminine. The  embroidery reminds me of Chinese water paintings because the eagle symbolizes courage, power and speed.



I definitely think the embroidery is Asian inspired, because the black back has a map of japan. The eagle and flowers reminded me of asian-inspired tattoo's!







here is a nice picture of the black back:





and here emanuelle als her special edition one:






and everyone who gave me so many sweet comments, thank you so much!!!!


----------



## am2022

love this Kaypa!!! will visit your blog later !!!



Kaypa said:


> Ok, here's another mod pic of me wearing the Renells. I've just posted this on my blog. So if you're interested in more pics, you can find them here. Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## chantal

flower71 said:


> Hi, chantal, I think a size 38 will do, because there are loads of space with some bulk underneath IMO...
> about SA...tell me about it. I have learned over the years to just go blank and do my thing when someone bugs me , guess experience works with me. I am usually quite shy but I have taken things over through the years. The most annoying is when you actually overhear the SA giving BAD(!) advice to a client...sometinmes I chime in to rescue



Thanks for the advice on the jacket. I'm making way too much stress for myself over a jacket. Haha.  I am going to order it tomorrow. I know two places with a 38 hopefully one of hem still has it!

I usually brush them off as well but sadly she was not getting the hint. Good for you chiming in when bad advice is being given! I don't know how SA think it helps them, sure they get the sale that one time but after that you will never want to use them again.


----------



## Juliette Giles

This is Great! I would love it in a similar pattern but maybe an orange-ish color? Hmm, I think I'll go shopping now! haha



coco5 said:


> Printemps ete 2011:
> 
> ( I love everything especially that purple pattern)


----------



## imlvholic

chantal said:


> Any of you ladies know stores that carry IM in Florida?
> 
> I'm headed down that way in a couple of days. If not I know I am ready to do some online shopping.
> 
> In other news I found the Ulyse in a 36 nearby. It looked like this on. Is there a huge difference in sizes? I am thinking for sure the 38 will be perfect now. But there is the appeal of being able to fit something thick under the 40. Haha. I'm still obsessing over sizing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have grabbed a photo but the fitting rooms had no mirror and the sales associate was beyond annoying. She sat down in a chair right in front of the fitting rooms and made comments on everything I tried on. I felt so pressured to buy! "It looks so great, you need it. Pass it to me, I can take it up to the register for you." Ugh. I actually was very tempted by a few pieces but she was driving me nuts. I will have to go back another time.
> 
> Anyways ladies of Toronto, anyone need a 36 in the Ulyse?



The photos of this Ulyse jacket on this thread made me want it so bad. Yesterday, i went to check out IM NY & to my surprise they just got 1 in, that somebody had put on hold but she never picked it up & the last 1 in size 36 (smallest size). I tried it & had to take it home w/ me. It's so gorgeous on, i love the rolled sleeves (so cool), great for spring & fall season. I wore it today & already got asked where i got it from 2 ladies.

This forum is bad for my wallet.


----------



## chantal

imlvholic said:


> The photos of this Ulyse jacket on this thread made me want it so bad. Yesterday, i went to check out IM NY & to my surprise they just got 1 in, that somebody had put on hold but she never picked it up & the last 1 in size 36 (smallest size). I tried it & had to take it home w/ me. It's so gorgeous on, i love the rolled sleeves (so cool), great for spring & fall season. I wore it today & already got asked where i got it from 2 ladies.
> 
> This forum is bad for my wallet.



Hehe. Congrats! That's very exciting.


----------



## soholaleni

Thanks everyone!! I appreciate all your nice comments.




Tee said:


> I just love the Pieric and how you styled it!
> 
> 
> Those are gorgeous! Thinking I may need a pair!





Kaypa said:


> Congrats with these gorgeous sandals!!! They look stunning! Can't wait to see some mod pics!





jellylicious said:


> Aren't they gorgeous! The straps fit your ankles perfectly. Love to see your pairings with them. Congrats!





amacasa said:


> Yay!!! A work of art !!! Congrats!





birkingal said:


> Wow! These are fabulous. They're really sexy with a hint of rocker attitude.





tonkamama said:


> Stunning!  Are them TTS?



Tonkamama- They are TTS in my opinion. I took a 40, which is my size in newer season dickers. 




flower71 said:


> great excuse to take a day off work, they look fab





chicjean said:


> love these!! congrats!! are they comfortable??



I only walked around in them for a short time, but they felt pretty comfortable! The straps felt secure on my ankle, so they didn't feel like they were going anywhere, despite them having just a thin strap on the toes.


----------



## tonkamama

Kaypa said:


> Ok, here's another mod pic of me wearing the Renells. I've just posted this on my blog. So if you're interested in more pics, you can find them here. Thank you for letting me share!


Very stylish!!


----------



## chicjean

imlvholic said:
			
		

> This forum is bad for my wallet.



I totally second this!!


----------



## soholaleni

chantal said:


> Any of you ladies know stores that carry IM in Florida?



Where in Florida? I know there are two stores in Miami that carry IM, but I haven't actually been to them. If you find any, let me know, because I live in Florida and would love to know  I am actually going to Miami next month and will probably check out the two stores there. There is also a Celine boutique there, which is very tempting!!


----------



## tonkamama

imlvholic said:


> The photos of this Ulyse jacket on this thread made me want it so bad. Yesterday, i went to check out IM NY & to my surprise they just got 1 in, that somebody had put on hold but she never picked it up & the last 1 in size 36 (smallest size). I tried it & had to take it home w/ me. It's so gorgeous on, i love the rolled sleeves (so cool), great for spring & fall season. I wore it today & already got asked where i got it from 2 ladies.
> 
> This forum is bad for my wallet.


Welcome to IM thread and congrats on your new purchases.


----------



## imlvholic

tonkamama said:


> Welcome to IM thread and congrats on your new purchases.



Thanks tonkamama, all you ladies are bad enablers. Luckily, i only bought 1 IM & no more.


----------



## chantal

soholaleni said:


> Where in Florida? I know there are two stores in Miami that carry IM, but I haven't actually been to them. If you find any, let me know, because I live in Florida and would love to know  I am actually going to Miami next month and will probably check out the two stores there. There is also a Celine boutique there, which is very tempting!!



I'm going to be around Deerfield/Boca.  A celine boutique is tempting for sure, I may need to check that out!

I'll probably end up going to the one in Bal Harbour though!
http://balharbourshops.com/about/store-directory


----------



## Jaded81

imlvholic said:
			
		

> The photos of this Ulyse jacket on this thread made me want it so bad. Yesterday, i went to check out IM NY & to my surprise they just got 1 in, that somebody had put on hold but she never picked it up & the last 1 in size 36 (smallest size). I tried it & had to take it home w/ me. It's so gorgeous on, i love the rolled sleeves (so cool), great for spring & fall season. I wore it today & already got asked where i got it from 2 ladies.
> 
> This forum is bad for my wallet.



Congrats! Now we need the obligatory mod pics


----------



## Jaded81

Kaypa said:
			
		

> Ok, here's another mod pic of me wearing the Renells. I've just posted this on my blog. So if you're interested in more pics, you can find them here. Thank you for letting me share!



Love how you styled the Navajo print with a classic white shirt and black pumps!


----------



## Jaded81

soholaleni said:
			
		

> My Reas arrived!! I actually took the day off of work to sign for them
> 
> I love them!! I think they feel pretty comfortable and look even more beautiful in person. I haven't put them together with an outfit yet, so sorry these pics are just of my feet!



They are so gorgeous!


----------



## Jaded81

angelastoel said:
			
		

> Amsterdam: I love all your recent looks, please post more!!!!
> I wore the pink side of my Pieric jacket:
> 
> http://toothfairyfashiontale.blogspot.com/
> 
> and how amazing is the back???
> http://toothfairyfashiontale.blogspot.com



Always excited to see how you style your IM items! You never fail to disappoint!


----------



## Jaded81

flower71 said:
			
		

> For the moment, I haven't seen any around, but most probably for the next season. Promise to let you know,!



Thanks dear!


----------



## Jaded81

birkingal said:
			
		

> Finally, the sun is out. Woohooo! You can't imagine how happy I am not to pile on the layers



Love It!


----------



## tonkamama

Jaded81 said:


> Does anyone know where I can get the Dicker boots in size 39 in taupe, miel, or a similar color?  Would appreciate it greatly!


Jaded81 ~ Call 212-925-1005 (Creatures of Comfort NY location) they might have a pair of 39 taupe Dickers in stock. GL 

Email: info@creaturesofcomfort.us


----------



## Jaded81

tonkamama said:
			
		

> Jaded81 ~ Call 212-925-1005 (Creatures of Comfort NY location) they might have a pair of 39 taupe Dickers in stock. GL
> 
> Email: info@creaturesofcomfort.us



Thanks dear, will do it now!!


----------



## soholaleni

chantal said:


> I'm going to be around Deerfield/Boca.  A celine boutique is tempting for sure, I may need to check that out!
> 
> I'll probably end up going to the one in Bal Harbour though!
> http://balharbourshops.com/about/store-directory



Yeah, thats the one! I have been to that shopping area a few times before and its very nice. That was before I knew what Celine was though, so I didn't even go in


----------



## Jayne1

chantal said:


> Any of you ladies know stores that carry IM in Florida?
> 
> I'm headed down that way in a couple of days. If not I know I am ready to do some online shopping.
> 
> In other news I found the Ulyse in a 36 nearby. It looked like this on. Is there a huge difference in sizes? I am thinking for sure the 38 will be perfect now. But there is the appeal of being able to fit something thick under the 40. Haha. I'm still obsessing over sizing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I would have grabbed a photo but the fitting rooms had no mirror and the sales associate was beyond annoying. She sat down in a chair right in front of the fitting rooms and made comments on everything I tried on. I* felt so pressured to buy! "It looks so great, you need it. Pass it to me, I can take it up to the register for you." Ugh. I actually was very tempted by a few pieces but she was driving me nuts. I will have to go back another time.
> 
> Anyways ladies of Toronto, anyone need a 36 in the Ulyse?


I know what store and I know exactly what you mean.  

I couldn't decide either on sizing so I bought the Omi, which is from Etoile and is different, but still really casual and made of linen and greyish colour which is better for me.


----------



## kitechick

To all Ulyse owners:
I have a chance to order the Ulyse in either FR38 or FR40. I`m usually a size EUR 40 or EUR42 in jackets. My shoulders are pretty small, but my bust is bigger so I usually have to go for bigger sizes in order to be able to zip. 
Do you think I should go for size 40? Unfortunately I have no chance to try it on beforehand.
So excited but also nervous as I have no idea if the style will suit me...


----------



## Kaypa

chicjean said:


> so gorgeous!!


 


amacasa said:


> love this Kaypa!!! will visit your blog later !!!


 


tonkamama said:


> Very stylish!!


 


Jaded81 said:


> Love how you styled the Navajo print with a classic white shirt and black pumps!


 
Thanks so much *chicjean*, *amacasa*, *tonkamama *and *Jaded81 *for your kind words! I am really happy with the Renells.


----------



## flower71

kitechick said:


> To all Ulyse owners:
> I have a chance to order the Ulyse in either FR38 or FR40. I`m usually a size EUR 40 or EUR42 in jackets. My shoulders are pretty small, but my bust is bigger so I usually have to go for bigger sizes in order to be able to zip.
> Do you think I should go for size 40? Unfortunately I have no chance to try it on beforehand.
> So excited but also nervous as I have no idea if the style will suit me...


hey I 'd go for a 40. I saw you rocking those Bal jackets and iM pants. You're going to be great in it!


----------



## kitechick

flower71 said:


> hey I 'd go for a 40. I saw you rocking those Bal jackets and iM pants. You're going to be great in it!


Thanks so much, Flower!!! I really love your style and appreciate your advise.
Will try to post pics as soon as I get the jacket.


----------



## kitechick

Kaypa said:


> Ok, here's another mod pic of me wearing the Renells. I've just posted this on my blog. So if you're interested in more pics, you can find them here. Thank you for letting me share!


Kaypa, love your style and blog. The Renells look perfect on you!


----------



## kitechick

angelastoel said:


> Amsterdam: I love all your recent looks, please post more!!!!
> I wore the pink side of my Pieric jacket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and how amazing is the back???


Angela, I really admire your style and follow your blog frequently. The Pieric jacket is simply amazing, one of the many items I´d love to steal from your closet ...


----------



## imlvholic

I tried taking some pics when i was at Zara today. I wear my Ulyse 2 ways, OPEN & CLOSE belted.
For reference, i'm petite 5'1" & this size is 36 (smallest i believe).
Open...






Close... 









Love the big pockets...


----------



## tonkamama

imlvholic said:


> I tried taking some pics when i was at Zara today. I wear my Ulyse 2 ways, OPEN & CLOSE belted.
> For reference, i'm petite 5'1" & this size is 36 (smallest i believe).
> Open...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the big pockets...


It looks great on you!!  Size 36 is the smallest and it fits you very well!!   Thanks for showing different ways of wearing the coat.


----------



## tonkamama

I received the* Esso jacket size 36 *from NAP for few days now.  I was on a fence as I am not used to oversize jacket.  But after showing it to my "fashion advise = mom" and got her approval I decided to keep it as it will be a perfect spring/summer coat.  The cotton is very soft and light, the yellow color is very subtle (I am not looking like a scary lemon tree...LOL).  I have few pairs of light colored skinny jeans by CE and J Brands so should be able to create some casual parings.  I think I can also pair this jacket with my itzel snake jeans as well...     I love to pair my dark blue Malky with skirts and dresses.  Esso is perfect with shorts and pants.  

*I am still on the look out for a size 36 of Ulyse or Uro* so please pm me if you spotted one .  TIA.


----------



## jellylicious

imlvholic said:


> I tried taking some pics when i was at Zara today. I wear my Ulyse 2 ways, OPEN & CLOSE belted.
> For reference, i'm petite 5'1" & this size is 36 (smallest i believe).
> Open...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the big pockets...


So cute! Lucky you scored a 36-perfect fit for you.


----------



## jellylicious

tonkamama said:


> I received the* Esso jacket size 36 *from NAP for few days now.  I was on a fence as I am not used to oversize jacket.  But after showing it to my "fashion advise = mom" and got her approval I decided to keep it as it will be a perfect spring/summer coat.  The cotton is very soft and light, the yellow color is very subtle (I am not looking like a scary lemon tree...LOL).  I have few pairs of light colored skinny jeans by CE and J Brands so should be able to create some casual parings.  I think I can also pair this jacket with my itzel snake jeans as well...     I love to pair my dark blue Malky with skirts and dresses.  Esso is perfect with shorts and pants.
> 
> *I am still on the look out for a size 36 of Ulyse or Uro* so please pm me if you spotted one .  TIA.



Tonka: You look amazing!!! You're right the yellow does not overwhelm you-i could see so many outfits with it. Love love love! Great buy dear!  You changed my mind on this jacket..rut roh!


----------



## nycbagfiend

congrats!  it looks great on you, open and closed! 

ulyse is turning out to be such a flattering piece--love how it works on everyone regardless of height/shape etc!



imlvholic said:


> I tried taking some pics when i was at Zara today. I wear my Ulyse 2 ways, OPEN & CLOSE belted.
> For reference, i'm petite 5'1" & this size is 36 (smallest i believe).
> Open...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the big pockets...


----------



## imlvholic

tonkamama said:


> It looks great on you!!  Size 36 is the smallest and it fits you very well!!   Thanks for showing different ways of wearing the coat.


Thanks Tonkamama, at first i thought it was too big on me but it's growing on me so fast. I really love the belted look more, i wore it that way today. 



tonkamama said:


> I received the* Esso jacket size 36 *from NAP for few days now.  I was on a fence as I am not used to oversize jacket.  But after showing it to my "fashion advise = mom" and got her approval I decided to keep it as it will be a perfect spring/summer coat.  The cotton is very soft and light, the yellow color is very subtle (I am not looking like a scary lemon tree...LOL).  I have few pairs of light colored skinny jeans by CE and J Brands so should be able to create some casual parings.  I think I can also pair this jacket with my itzel snake jeans as well...     I love to pair my dark blue Malky with skirts and dresses.  Esso is perfect with shorts and pants.
> 
> *I am still on the look out for a size 36 of Ulyse or Uro* so please pm me if you spotted one .  TIA.


You carry the IMs so well yourself. Gosh, IM got so many gorgeous jeans that i've been trying to controll myself not to get hooked. I tried not to splurge on clothes, since i want another bag or 2. 
I love those jeans on you & that ESSO looks so effortless. I hope you'll find the Ulyse or Uro soon. When i bought my Ulyse at IM Soho NY 3 days ago, the SA told me that they're sold out but i'm sure there's still a few floating around. 

I think i can get my moneys worth for this jacket, I can already see myself wearing it w/ shorts too & ver versatile on my travels.


----------



## nycbagfiend

tonka!  i love it on you!  moms know best! 
i think the sizing is perfect--intentionally oversized but not sloppy...and what a pretty summery color!

congrats--you keep making take a second look at stuff! 



tonkamama said:


> I received the* Esso jacket size 36 *from NAP for few days now.  I was on a fence as I am not used to oversize jacket.  But after showing it to my "fashion advise = mom" and got her approval I decided to keep it as it will be a perfect spring/summer coat.  The cotton is very soft and light, the yellow color is very subtle (I am not looking like a scary lemon tree...LOL).  I have few pairs of light colored skinny jeans by CE and J Brands so should be able to create some casual parings.  I think I can also pair this jacket with my itzel snake jeans as well...     I love to pair my dark blue Malky with skirts and dresses.  Esso is perfect with shorts and pants.
> 
> *I am still on the look out for a size 36 of Ulyse or Uro* so please pm me if you spotted one .  TIA.


----------



## imlvholic

jellylicious said:


> So cute! Lucky you scored a 36-perfect fit for you.





nycbagfiend said:


> congrats!  it looks great on you, open and closed!
> 
> ulyse is turning out to be such a flattering piece--love how it works on everyone regardless of height/shape etc!



Thank you


----------



## Jayne1

imlvholic said:


> I tried taking some pics when i was at Zara today. I wear my Ulyse 2 ways, OPEN & CLOSE belted.
> For reference, i'm petite 5'1" & this size is 36 (smallest i believe).
> Open...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the big pockets...


You look gorgeous and I also love your bag!!


tonkamama said:


> I received the* Esso jacket size 36 *from NAP for few days now.  I was on a fence as I am not used to oversize jacket.  But after showing it to my "fashion advise = mom" and got her approval I decided to keep it as it will be a perfect spring/summer coat.  The cotton is very soft and light, the yellow color is very subtle (I am not looking like a scary lemon tree...LOL).  I have few pairs of light colored skinny jeans by CE and J Brands so should be able to create some casual parings.  I think I can also pair this jacket with my itzel snake jeans as well...     I love to pair my dark blue Malky with skirts and dresses.  Esso is perfect with shorts and pants.
> 
> *I am still on the look out for a size 36 of Ulyse or Uro* so please pm me if you spotted one .  TIA.


Love, love, love...


----------



## kitechick

tonkamama said:
			
		

> I received the Esso jacket size 36 from NAP for few days now.  I was on a fence as I am not used to oversize jacket.  But after showing it to my "fashion advise = mom" and got her approval I decided to keep it as it will be a perfect spring/summer coat.  The cotton is very soft and light, the yellow color is very subtle (I am not looking like a scary lemon tree...LOL).  I have few pairs of light colored skinny jeans by CE and J Brands so should be able to create some casual parings.  I think I can also pair this jacket with my itzel snake jeans as well...     I love to pair my dark blue Malky with skirts and dresses.  Esso is perfect with shorts and pants.
> 
> I am still on the look out for a size 36 of Ulyse or Uro so please pm me if you spotted one .  TIA.



Tonkamama, you look gorgeous...so casual but chic! Really love how the Isabel Marant clothes look so much better on "real life" women than on the online shop model pictures ...


----------



## kitechick

imlvholic said:
			
		

> I tried taking some pics when i was at Zara today. I wear my Ulyse 2 ways, OPEN & CLOSE belted.
> For reference, i'm petite 5'1" & this size is 36 (smallest i believe).
> Open...
> 
> Close...
> 
> Love the big pockets...



Imlvholic, you look great!!! Really love the Ulyse on you, its such a versatile piece of clothing...


----------



## tb-purselover

soholaleni said:


> My Reas arrived!! I actually took the day off of work to sign for them
> 
> I love them!! I think they feel pretty comfortable and look even more beautiful in person. I haven't put them together with an outfit yet, so sorry these pics are just of my feet!


I love the Reas. They are on my wish list too! I love the contrast of the black with the chains and brown insole (even though you can't see the insole when they are worn). It looks very sexy!



Kaypa said:


> Ok, here's another mod pic of me wearing the Renells. I've just posted this on my blog. So if you're interested in more pics, you can find them here. Thank you for letting me share!



So gorgeous Kaypa, simple and chic. Nice styling.



imlvholic said:


> I tried taking some pics when i was at Zara today. I wear my Ulyse 2 ways, OPEN & CLOSE belted.
> For reference, i'm petite 5'1" & this size is 36 (smallest i believe).
> Open...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the big pockets...



You scored a 36! It looks great. I love that you used the belt to cinch it that way!

I love that it looks great on everyone. It speaks so much for the designer. Congrats!



tonkamama said:


> I received the* Esso jacket size 36 *from NAP for few days now.  I was on a fence as I am not used to oversize jacket.  But after showing it to my "fashion advise = mom" and got her approval I decided to keep it as it will be a perfect spring/summer coat.  The cotton is very soft and light, the yellow color is very subtle (I am not looking like a scary lemon tree...LOL).  I have few pairs of light colored skinny jeans by CE and J Brands so should be able to create some casual parings.  I think I can also pair this jacket with my itzel snake jeans as well...     I love to pair my dark blue Malky with skirts and dresses.  Esso is perfect with shorts and pants.
> 
> *I am still on the look out for a size 36 of Ulyse or Uro* so please pm me if you spotted one .  TIA.



I'm so glad you posted you new jacket. It is such a rare one to see modeling pics of. I love it's lines and proportions. It is very flattering and now I want one.


----------



## tonkamama

*Thank you ladies!!  *

*imlvholic ~* Yeah I called the SOHO boutique after I read your earlier post and they are totally out of smaller sizes...not even a size 38!!  I need to re-start my search again maybe I will get lucky again...   

*Jayne1 ~* Congrats on your Omi trench coat...true classic piece!  

*kitechick ~* Congrats and can't wait to see you mod Ulyse!!  Please share your style with us.  

*tb ~* This thread is so dangerous!!   



jellylicious said:


> Tonka: You look amazing!!! You're right the yellow does not overwhelm you-i could see so many outfits with it. Love love love! Great buy dear!  You changed my mind on this jacket..rut roh!





imlvholic said:


> Thanks Tonkamama, at first i thought it was too big on me but it's growing on me so fast. I really love the belted look more, i wore it that way today.
> 
> 
> You carry the IMs so well yourself. Gosh, IM got so many gorgeous jeans that i've been trying to controll myself not to get hooked. I tried not to splurge on clothes, since i want another bag or 2.
> I love those jeans on you & that ESSO looks so effortless. I hope you'll find the Ulyse or Uro soon. When i bought my Ulyse at IM Soho NY 3 days ago, the SA told me that they're sold out but i'm sure there's still a few floating around.
> 
> I think i can get my moneys worth for this jacket, I can already see myself wearing it w/ shorts too & ver versatile on my travels.





nycbagfiend said:


> tonka!  i love it on you!  moms know best!
> i think the sizing is perfect--intentionally oversized but not sloppy...and what a pretty summery color!
> 
> congrats--you keep making take a second look at stuff!





Jayne1 said:


> Love, love, love...





kitechick said:


> Tonkamama, you look gorgeous...so casual but chic! Really love how the Isabel Marant clothes look so much better on "real life" women than on the online shop model pictures ...





tb-purselover said:


> I'm so glad you posted you new jacket. It is such a rare one to see modeling pics of. I love it's lines and proportions. It is very flattering and now I want one.


----------



## Syma

Imlvholic the ulyse looks great on you, definitely a keeper. Tonkamama you look gorgeous in the Esso, thanks for posting the modelling pics.


----------



## Kaypa

tb-purselover said:


> So gorgeous Kaypa, simple and chic. Nice styling./QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> kitechick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kaypa, love your style and blog. The Renells look perfect on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your kind words *tb-purselover* and *kitechick*!
Click to expand...


----------



## Kaypa

imlvholic said:


> I tried taking some pics when i was at Zara today. I wear my Ulyse 2 ways, OPEN & CLOSE belted.
> For reference, i'm petite 5'1" & this size is 36 (smallest i believe).
> Open...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the big pockets...


Love how the Ulyse looks on you and what a great way to wear it belted! Thanks for sharing these mod pics!


----------



## Kaypa

tonkamama said:


> I received the* Esso jacket size 36 *from NAP for few days now. I was on a fence as I am not used to oversize jacket. But after showing it to my "fashion advise = mom" and got her approval I decided to keep it as it will be a perfect spring/summer coat. The cotton is very soft and light, the yellow color is very subtle (I am not looking like a scary lemon tree...LOL). I have few pairs of light colored skinny jeans by CE and J Brands so should be able to create some casual parings. I think I can also pair this jacket with my itzel snake jeans as well...  I love to pair my dark blue Malky with skirts and dresses. Esso is perfect with shorts and pants.
> 
> *I am still on the look out for a size 36 of Ulyse or Uro* so please pm me if you spotted one . TIA.


 
OMG Tonkamama, the Esso jacket looks so great on you! You look so effortlessly cool. I love how you paired it with the jeans and the Dickers. Definitely a keeper and the yellow looks great on you. Such a nice and soft color. You have such amazing style! Love it!


----------



## angelastoel

imlvholic said:


> I tried taking some pics when i was at Zara today. I wear my Ulyse 2 ways, OPEN & CLOSE belted.
> For reference, i'm petite 5'1" & this size is 36 (smallest i believe).
> Open...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the big pockets...



I actually prefer it open, funny how we all have different preferences.
I was wearing the grey Lexy jacket today (I temporarily swapped some items  with a friend)


----------



## imlvholic

Jayne1 said:


> You look gorgeous and I also love your bag!!
> 
> Love, love, love...


Thank you jayne1, i've been wearing it all week straight & really enjoyed it. Celine is another addiction & i'm trying not to add IM to mix, this is getting too expensive...lol...



kitechick said:


> Imlvholic, you look great!!! Really love the Ulyse on you, its such a versatile piece of clothing...


This wasn't planned at all. I told myself that i will only be a spectator here but this rolled up sleeves (i don't need anymore long sleeves since i live in Hawaii) military jacket, big pockets, nice springy fabric & the gorgeous non-stop mod pics here, bothers me. I've been admiring it for awhile now.



tb-purselover said:


> You scored a 36! It looks great. I love that you used the belt to cinch it that way!
> 
> I love that it looks great on everyone. It speaks so much for the designer. Congrats!


I never expected to find the 36 too. It just so happened that i'm in NY & called the store if they have any Ulyse available, just so i can try it but not really planning to buy. I'm sure that i will find something wrong about it. To my surprise the person who took my call, said she got 1 on hold for somebody but was ready to put it back on the floor. So, i had no choice but to go there & at least try it. Big mistake!!! Lol...
The belted look is what sold me really, though i'm starting to love the open look too.
But thank you.



Syma said:


> Imlvholic the ulyse looks great on you, definitely a keeper, thanks for posting the modelling pics.


Thank you Syma, it's gonna be my companion on my trips, that's for sure.


----------



## imlvholic

Kaypa said:


> Love how the Ulyse looks on you and what a great way to wear it belted! Thanks for sharing these mod pics!


Thanks for the compliment Kaypa, i've been admiring your IMs too. You're 1 of the enablers that triggered me, so this is your fault, haha... 



angelastoel said:


> I actually prefer it open, funny how we all have different preferences.
> I was wearing the grey Lexy jacket today (I temporarily swapped some items  with a friend)



I'm starting to love the open look too, after getting all these compliments. Toothfairy, you got a great IM Collection yourself but i'll just have to be an admirer & not let this be another addiction. I can't let all these goegeous pieces tempt me anymore.


----------



## chicjean

*imlvholic, tonkamama, angelastoel [\b], you all look amazing!!  such gorgeous IM jackets *


----------



## am2022

Another lovely ulyse !!! Major congrats!!! And love the luggage of course!! 



imlvholic said:


> I tried taking some pics when i was at Zara today. I wear my Ulyse 2 ways, OPEN & CLOSE belted.
> For reference, i'm petite 5'1" & this size is 36 (smallest i believe).
> Open...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the big pockets...


----------



## am2022

Tonka looking all
Springy and lovely in this esso!!! You are on an IM roll lady and 
Loving all your mod pics !!!



tonkamama said:


> I received the* Esso jacket size 36 *from NAP for few days now.  I was on a fence as I am not used to oversize jacket.  But after showing it to my "fashion advise = mom" and got her approval I decided to keep it as it will be a perfect spring/summer coat.  The cotton is very soft and light, the yellow color is very subtle (I am not looking like a scary lemon tree...LOL).  I have few pairs of light colored skinny jeans by CE and J Brands so should be able to create some casual parings.  I think I can also pair this jacket with my itzel snake jeans as well...     I love to pair my dark blue Malky with skirts and dresses.  Esso is perfect with shorts and pants.
> 
> *I am still on the look out for a size 36 of Ulyse or Uro* so please pm me if you spotted one .  TIA.


----------



## chicjean

Soooo, I'm thinking about being bad and getting another piece from this collection, but I don't know if I should go for the Zillahs or the red Itzels.... Thoughts??


----------



## tonkamama

*Thank you ladies ~* glad you all like the Esso.. 



Syma said:


> Tonkamama you look gorgeous in the Esso, thanks for posting the modelling pics.





Kaypa said:


> OMG Tonkamama, the Esso jacket looks so great on you! You look so effortlessly cool. I love how you paired it with the jeans and the Dickers. Definitely a keeper and the yellow looks great on you. Such a nice and soft color. You have such amazing style! Love it!





chicjean said:


> *imlvholic, tonkamama, angelastoel [\b], you all look amazing!!  such gorgeous IM jackets *


*



amacasa said:



			Tonka looking all
Springy and lovely in this esso!!! You are on an IM roll lady and 
Loving all your mod pics !!!
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## tonkamama

chicjean said:


> Soooo, I'm thinking about being bad and getting another piece from this collection, but I don't know if I should go for the Zillahs or the red Itzels.... Thoughts??


Tough decision...  I would love to have both....    Altho black is always in but I think the red Itzel is very unique!!  I think if I can only pick one, I will go with the red Itzel (cus I am sure you have many black chic jeans in your closet already...).


----------



## meishe

chicjean said:
			
		

> Soooo, I'm thinking about being bad and getting another piece from this collection, but I don't know if I should go for the Zillahs or the red Itzels.... Thoughts??



Are you looking for a staple or a standout? Zillah for a staple/go-to piece, Itzel for a special season piece- one that will show the uniqueness of this season!


----------



## Nevertodesire

Go the Itzels! They are a bit more special and I think you'll be able to get away with wearing them for a few seasons yet.


----------



## tb-purselover

Ok, hands DOWN the red tie-dye Itzels. Those pants are HAWT, HOT, HOT! The color is amazing and it truly is flattering on everyone. 

I have both the Ziane and red tie dye itzels. I just purchased my red itzels from NAP this week. I can tell you, by far, these pants make anyone look good. They are so HOT.

The fabric is thicker then the Reo's or Ipa's and has elastic/stretch similar to the Reo's and Ipa. The denim is the thickness of the Zilah/Ziane. It makes the leg look slimmer because of the thicker/more supportive fabric. The color makes them pop! They are very flattering. If you ever tried the Renells, they feel like them (where they hold everything in ). They do seem to run a touch smaller then the Reo's or Ipa's. But the denim is stretchy so it feels fine imho. If you prefer a more relaxed look then I would size up.

My vote is the red itzels, you won't regret it!  I think with your height you will make these pants look amazing.

The only downside is that you might be able to find a similar pants for cheaper because everyone is doing tie dye this summer. But the pattern of the tie dye makes the leg look long!




chicjean said:


> Soooo, I'm thinking about being bad and getting another piece from this collection, but I don't know if I should go for the Zillahs or the red Itzels.... Thoughts??


----------



## tb-purselover

Love the Lexy Angela! The bbag looks delish too .




angelastoel said:


> I actually prefer it open, funny how we all have different preferences.
> I was wearing the grey Lexy jacket today (I temporarily swapped some items  with a friend)


----------



## calisnoopy

Getting the Reo Jeans and the same style in the shorts (forget the name right now) soon...can't wait, hope they fit well


----------



## Kaypa

imlvholic said:
			
		

> Thanks for the compliment Kaypa, i've been admiring your IMs too. You're 1 of the enablers that triggered me, so this is your fault, haha...
> 
> I'm starting to love the open look too, after getting all these compliments. Toothfairy, you got a great IM Collection yourself but i'll just have to be an admirer & not let this be another addiction. I can't let all these goegeous pieces tempt me anymore.



Whoops! I wanted to apologize, but on second thought ... as you look so good in them, I am happy to have enabled you to get the Ulyse!


----------



## flower71

angelastoel said:


> I actually prefer it open, funny how we all have different preferences.
> I was wearing the grey Lexy jacket today (I temporarily swapped some items  with a friend)


I'd like to have a friend to swap things too! Lookin great as usual...


imlvholic said:


> I tried taking some pics when i was at Zara today. I wear my Ulyse 2 ways, OPEN & CLOSE belted.
> For reference, i'm petite 5'1" & this size is 36 (smallest i believe).
> Open...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the big pockets...


Yay, Ulyse again! This was a major hit on here...Love it, open for me


tonkamama said:


> I am still on the look out for a size 36 of Ulyse or Uro[/B] so please pm me if you spotted one .  TIA.


That jacket is amazing, isn't it light? I went to check if it was still in the boutique waiting for sales...love those ipa's


calisnoopy said:


> Getting the Reo Jeans and the same style in the shorts (forget the name right now) soon...can't wait, hope they fit well


Can't wait to see what you got


----------



## chicjean

tonkamama said:


> Tough decision...  I would love to have both....    Altho black is always in but I think the red Itzel is very unique!!  I think if I can only pick one, I will go with the red Itzel (cus I am sure you have many black chic jeans in your closet already...).





meishe said:


> Are you looking for a staple or a standout? Zillah for a staple/go-to piece, Itzel for a special season piece- one that will show the uniqueness of this season!





Nevertodesire said:


> Go the Itzels! They are a bit more special and I think you'll be able to get away with wearing them for a few seasons yet.





tb-purselover said:


> Ok, hands DOWN the red tie-dye Itzels. Those pants are HAWT, HOT, HOT! The color is amazing and it truly is flattering on everyone.
> 
> I have both the Ziane and red tie dye itzels. I just purchased my red itzels from NAP this week. I can tell you, by far, these pants make anyone look good. They are so HOT.
> 
> The fabric is thicker then the Reo's or Ipa's and has elastic/stretch similar to the Reo's and Ipa. The denim is the thickness of the Zilah/Ziane. It makes the leg look slimmer because of the thicker/more supportive fabric. The color makes them pop! They are very flattering. If you ever tried the Renells, they feel like them (where they hold everything in ). They do seem to run a touch smaller then the Reo's or Ipa's. But the denim is stretchy so it feels fine imho. If you prefer a more relaxed look then I would size up.
> 
> My vote is the red itzels, you won't regret it!  I think with your height you will make these pants look amazing.
> 
> The only downside is that you might be able to find a similar pants for cheaper because everyone is doing tie dye this summer. But the pattern of the tie dye makes the leg look long!



^Thanks, ladies. I'm trying to see if I can make it happen, but I know the longer I wait, the less of a chance I have of finding anything! I do love the red Itzels, but the brightness freaks me out a bit- I wear a lot of neutrals, so getting the Reos was totally unlike me! I know I'd wear the Zillahs to death, but the Itzels are just so flipping amazing. I'll keep you posted! 




calisnoopy said:


> Getting the Reo Jeans and the same style in the shorts (forget the name right now) soon...can't wait, hope they fit well


Can't wait to see!!! I love my Reos- I've had them a week and worn them three times already.


----------



## tonkamama

Thank you and I can totally see you in Esso...


flower71 said:


> That jacket is amazing, isn't it light? I went to check if it was still in the boutique waiting for sales...love those ipa's
> 
> got


----------



## tonkamama

tb-purselover said:


> Ok, hands DOWN the red tie-dye Itzels. Those pants are HAWT, HOT, HOT! The color is amazing and it truly is flattering on everyone.
> 
> I have both the Ziane and red tie dye itzels. I just purchased my red itzels from NAP this week. I can tell you, by far, these pants make anyone look good. They are so HOT.
> 
> The fabric is thicker then the Reo's or Ipa's and has elastic/stretch similar to the Reo's and Ipa. The denim is the thickness of the Zilah/Ziane. It makes the leg look slimmer because of the thicker/more supportive fabric. The color makes them pop! They are very flattering. If you ever tried the Renells, they feel like them (where they hold everything in ). They do seem to run a touch smaller then the Reo's or Ipa's. But the denim is stretchy so it feels fine imho. If you prefer a more relaxed look then I would size up.
> 
> My vote is the red itzels, you won't regret it!  I think with your height you will make these pants look amazing.
> 
> The only downside is that you might be able to find a similar pants for cheaper because everyone is doing tie dye this summer. But the pattern of the tie dye makes the leg look long!


Please post pic, I was late for the red itzels... No one on here has posted any mod of the red itzels... You totally rock all her SS jeans!


----------



## flower71

chicjean said:


> ^Thanks, ladies. I'm trying to see if I can make it happen, but I know the longer I wait, the less of a chance I have of finding anything! I do love the red Itzels, but the brightness freaks me out a bit- I wear a lot of neutrals, so getting the Reos was totally unlike me! *I know I'd wear the Zillahs to death, but the Itzels are just so flipping amazing*. I'll keep you posted!
> .


My thoughts exactly as I am sitting in my zillahs right now. Those red tie and tye pants are "awesome" and I still am hesitating to get a pair if not too late! Can't wait to see what you decide. You can't go wrong in any case, I am sure!


----------



## tb-purselover

chicjean said:


> ^Thanks, ladies. I'm trying to see if I can make it happen, but I know the longer I wait, the less of a chance I have of finding anything! I do love the red Itzels, but the brightness freaks me out a bit- *I wear a lot of neutrals*, so getting the Reos was totally unlike me! I know I'd wear the Zillahs to death, but the Itzels are just so flipping amazing. I'll keep you posted!



If you have anything white like a white t-shirt, knit or anything the red itzels will look amazing. I'm usually a neutral gal myself. I swore that I would try them and return them. But I put them on and it was pure love. The color looks good on anyone, imho. They are bright, but if you wear white it all balances out .

I'm so glad you love your Reos. I love mine too! LOL, my DH calls them my "hairy rocker pants." But they have grown on him and he loves them too. I wore it with the Ulyse at a concert on Tuesday! They are such amazing pants!


----------



## flower71

tonkamama said:


> Thank you and I can totally see you in Esso...


Um, are you enabling dearest tonka??
You know, I don't know how I am going to get things on sale, I am sooo broke now! 
I just started cleaning up my cupboard, trying to get rid of my stuff that I love but haven't worn at ALL! No point just staring at it in my closet, even though I love doing that...


----------



## flower71

^^Uh Oh, I think I just got my Ipas mixed up with the Itzels, sorry


----------



## tb-purselover

tonkamama said:


> Please post pic, I was late for the red itzels... No one on here has posted any mod of the red itzels... You totally rock all her SS jeans!



Will do! The weekend is a bit crazy busy, but I will try early in the week.


----------



## chicjean

flower71 said:


> My thoughts exactly as I am sitting in my zillahs right now. Those red tie and tye pants are "awesome" and I still am hesitating to get a pair if not too late! Can't wait to see what you decide. You can't go wrong in any case, I am sure!



Thanks, I'm still on the fence, hopefully I can decide soon 



tb-purselover said:


> If you have anything white like a white t-shirt, knit or anything the red itzels will look amazing. I'm usually a neutral gal myself. I swore that I would try them and return them. But I put them on and it was pure love. The color looks good on anyone, imho. They are bright, but if you wear white it all balances out .
> 
> I'm so glad you love your Reos. I love mine too! LOL, my DH calls them my "hairy rocker pants." But they have grown on him and he loves them too. I wore it with the Ulyse at a concert on Tuesday! They are such amazing pants!



That's what my boyfriend calls them! He still hates them, but I'm sure he'll come around eventually. Would love to see a photo of how you paired them with the Ulyse!


----------



## chicjean

tb-purselover said:


> Will do! The weekend is a bit crazy busy, but I will try early in the week.



Would LOVE LOVE to see your red itzels!


----------



## zzhoneybee

chicjean said:


> Thanks, I'm still on the fence, hopefully I can decide soon
> 
> 
> 
> That's what my boyfriend calls them! He still hates them, but I'm sure he'll come around eventually. Would love to see a photo of how you paired them with the Ulyse!



Chicjean, I second everyone else on the forum.  Red itzels are the way to go!!!  They are awesome!! I have them and they are hands down my favorite pants.  go for it!!


----------



## jellylicious

chicjean said:


> Thanks, I'm still on the fence, hopefully I can decide soon
> 
> 
> 
> That's what my boyfriend calls them! He still hates them, but I'm sure he'll come around eventually. Would love to see a photo of how you paired them with the Ulyse!



I'm throwing my vote in for the red itzels too!!! Awww man, i would so LOVE a pair!


----------



## tonkamama

Y


flower71 said:


> Um, are you enabling dearest tonka??
> You know, I don't know how I am going to get things on sale, I am sooo broke now!
> I just started cleaning up my cupboard, trying to get rid of my stuff that I love but haven't worn at ALL! No point just staring at it in my closet, even though I love doing that...



Dear, you are tall and you have the style for her famous casual chic look...
I know I am so much on ban right now ...  I had to give up buying extra handbag this year to fund my IM pieces...  

Totally agree with you, I need to start clean up my closet as well.  Many only wore once or twice ...  I am bad.    




flower71 said:


> ^^Uh Oh,* I think I just got my Ipas mixed up with the Itzels, *sorry


 *Is this a hint??*


----------



## chantal

I ordered my jacket. Just in case anyone is still looking here are some I know about.

Ulyse
Metier SF - 38
TNT Eglinton - 36
Isabel Marant (NY) - Black - 40


----------



## marmic

I am trying to track down the Bulle vest from the S/S 2012 collection.  Has anyone seen it?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## msliu22

chantal said:


> I ordered my jacket. Just in case anyone is still looking here are some I know about.
> 
> Ulyse
> Metier SF - 38
> TNT Eglinton - 36
> Isabel Marant (NY) - Black - 40



Oh thanks so much for the intel!  So tempted, how much does it retail for?


----------



## leboudoir

does anyone know if the Ulyse comes in a 34? if not, is there anywhere i can order from? THANK YOU! DESPERATE!!


----------



## flower71

tonkamama said:


> Y
> 
> 
> Dear, you are tall and you have the style for her famous casual chic look...
> I know I am so much on ban right now ...  I had to give up buying extra handbag this year to fund my IM pieces...
> 
> Totally agree with you, I need to start clean up my closet as well.  Many only wore once or twice ...  I am bad.
> 
> 
> *Is this a hint??*


haha! I am actually getting rid of some things in order to start all over again

*chantal*, great work. We really should set up a detective office here
*leboudoir*, sorry I have no idea if it comes in 34...the IM crew will help out for sure, be patient


----------



## flower71

A quick mod shot with my Ulyse jacket, zillahs and IM sweater (can't remember the name!)


----------



## Jaded81

Love the earthy tones of the outfit! You're always so well put together!!



flower71 said:


> A quick mod shot with my Ulyse jacket, zillahs and IM sweater (can't remember the name!)


----------



## Jaded81

Go for the red itzels!!



chicjean said:


> Soooo, I'm thinking about being bad and getting another piece from this collection, but I don't know if I should go for the Zillahs or the red Itzels.... Thoughts??


----------



## Jaded81

It looks great on you! Are you going to get a Lexy in this color?




angelastoel said:


> I actually prefer it open, funny how we all have different preferences.
> I was wearing the grey Lexy jacket today (I temporarily swapped some items  with a friend)


----------



## flower71

Another pic, this is me going to fetch the kids at school, in a hurry!
CE baggy jeans, Comptoir des cotonniers T shirt, Golden goose sneakers and F sarti scarf, Ulyse jacket (not very ladylike, but that's me)


----------



## Jaded81

The color of the esso is much prettier than on the NAP. Looks great on you!




tonkamama said:


> I received the* Esso jacket size 36 *from NAP for few days now.  I was on a fence as I am not used to oversize jacket.  But after showing it to my "fashion advise = mom" and got her approval I decided to keep it as it will be a perfect spring/summer coat.  The cotton is very soft and light, the yellow color is very subtle (I am not looking like a scary lemon tree...LOL).  I have few pairs of light colored skinny jeans by CE and J Brands so should be able to create some casual parings.  I think I can also pair this jacket with my itzel snake jeans as well...     I love to pair my dark blue Malky with skirts and dresses.  Esso is perfect with shorts and pants.
> 
> *I am still on the look out for a size 36 of Ulyse or Uro* so please pm me if you spotted one .  TIA.


----------



## Jaded81

It is great to see a mod pic of the Ulyse on someone who is around my height (I'm 5'2).. thought it might be too huge on my frame but beginning to have second thoughts after seeing how great you look in it!! What color is this btw? 




imlvholic said:


> I tried taking some pics when i was at Zara today. I wear my Ulyse 2 ways, OPEN & CLOSE belted.
> For reference, i'm petite 5'1" & this size is 36 (smallest i believe).
> Open...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the big pockets...


----------



## Jaded81

Still very sporty chic! 



flower71 said:


> Another pic, this is me going to fetch the kids at school, in a hurry!
> CE baggy jeans, Comptoir des cotonniers T shirt, Golden goose sneakers and F sarti scarf, Ulyse jacket (not very ladylike, but that's me)


----------



## juneping

Oh flower you looked so chic in both outfits!!


----------



## angelastoel

Jaded81 said:


> It looks great on you! Are you going to get a Lexy in this color?



not planning on it.
Today I am wearing my Rolf sweater and Dicker boots, all very comfy and casual


----------



## nycbagfiend

flower71 said:


> A quick mod shot with my Ulyse jacket, zillahs and IM sweater (can't remember the name!)





flower71 said:


> Another pic, this is me going to fetch the kids at school, in a hurry!
> CE baggy jeans, Comptoir des cotonniers T shirt, Golden goose sneakers and F sarti scarf, Ulyse jacket (not very ladylike, but that's me)



i love it both ways, flower!  looks great on you!

as fellow mom who picks/drops off a kid everyday, i think you are super-chic!  happy mother's day!


----------



## nycbagfiend

angelastoel said:


> not planning on it.
> Today I am wearing my Rolf sweater and Dicker boots, all very comfy and casual



so pretty in pink, angela!


----------



## flower71

nycbagfiend said:


> i love it both ways, flower!  looks great on you!
> 
> as fellow mom who picks/drops off a kid everyday, i think you are super-chic!  happy mother's day!


Ohh so sweet! Happy Mom's day to you too


----------



## flower71

angelastoel said:


> Today I am wearing my Rolf sweater and Dicker boots, all very comfy and casual


Beautiful in pink! We need more colours, spring is here


Jaded81 said:


> Still very sporty chic!


 thanks so much! you're a sweetie


----------



## flower71

juneping said:


> Oh flower you looked so chic in both outfits!!


Thanks .
I am loving your pics on your blog juneping


----------



## Jaded81

I think someone just plagiarized your blog post?




angelastoel said:


> not planning on it.
> Today I am wearing my Rolf sweater and Dicker boots, all very comfy and casual


----------



## Jaded81

I'm so happy! I managed to score a dark grey vally jacket on evilbay! I also have the light brown/taupe one! Will post pics of both when I receive the grey one


----------



## Kaypa

flower71 said:


> A quick mod shot with my Ulyse jacket, zillahs and IM sweater (can't remember the name!)


You look so cool in the Ulyse and like how casual chic you look in both! Amazing IM collection you have there!


----------



## Kaypa

Jaded81 said:


> I'm so happy! I managed to score a dark grey vally jacket on evilbay! I also have the light brown/taupe one! Will post pics of both when I receive the grey one


Yay! Congrats with finding one! Can't wait to see mod pics A!


----------



## Kaypa

angelastoel said:


> not planning on it.
> Today I am wearing my Rolf sweater and Dicker boots, all very comfy and casual


You look pretty in pink! Really like this casual and comfy look.


----------



## angelastoel

Jaded81 said:


> I think someone just plagiarized your blog post?



where do you mean???


----------



## Jaded81

http://modelcelebrities.blogspot.com/2011/03/5-piece-french-wardrobe.html 

Actually I had a look.... she used a lot of your posts... including pics of you in it. Unless you have a second blog?


----------



## Jaded81

http://modelcelebrities.blogspot.com/2011/03/5-piece-french-wardrobe.html



angelastoel said:


> where do you mean???


----------



## angelastoel

Jaded81 said:


> http://modelcelebrities.blogspot.com/2011/03/5-piece-french-wardrobe.html
> 
> Actually I had a look.... she used a lot of your posts... including pics of you in it. Unless you have a second blog?



how rude!!! I claimed a file at google, do you have more links with my posts?


----------



## Jaded81

angelastoel said:
			
		

> how rude!!! I claimed a file at google, do you have more links with my posts?



If you do a search on the blog with tags "Isabel marant", you will see that she copied lots of your posts, including your outfits


----------



## angelastoel

I just discovered she uses my own links, so if I remove my pictures, she will loze them too and I can always put them back later, except the ones I put a claim on.


----------



## Jaded81

angelastoel said:
			
		

> I just discovered she uses my own links, so if I remove my pictures, she will loze them too and I can always put them back later, except the ones I put a claim on.



Glad you have some recourse and hope you resolve this soon!


----------



## imlvholic

Jaded81 said:


> It is great to see a mod pic of the Ulyse on someone who is around my height (I'm 5'2).. thought it might be too huge on my frame but beginning to have second thoughts after seeing how great you look in it!! What color is this btw?



It's the Army green & i got the smallest size 36. You should check it out, the first time i saw it on a hanger, i thought it was too big but when i tried it on, it's kind a looking cute on even though it's oversized. When i tried belting it, i was sold  I can see a lot of Military jackets on the streets of NY & even saw them in Japan& Korea this season, but they all look the same to me, the typical parka style but this IM Ulyse has a unique look. The rolled up sleeves, the shape, awesome fabric & the belt on the bottom, caught my attention. I'm glad i splurge a little bit on this instead of the typical looking cheaper parkas that are in stores everwhere. The first day i used it, i already got a number of inquiries where i got it. Most of all it feels great on!


----------



## imlvholic

flower71 said:


> A quick mod shot with my Ulyse jacket, zillahs and IM sweater (can't remember the name!)





flower71 said:


> Another pic, this is me going to fetch the kids at school, in a hurry!
> CE baggy jeans, Comptoir des cotonniers T shirt, Golden goose sneakers and F sarti scarf, Ulyse jacket (not very ladylike, but that's me)



Flower71, your Ulyse looks so chic on you, your mod pics here was 1 of the enablers that made me pull the trigger on Ulyse jacket. Love the look Momma!!!


----------



## tonkamama

*flower71 ~* can't express enough in simple words how amazing you rock the Ulyse jacket!!   

*Jaded81 ~* thank you!!  



flower71 said:


> A quick mod shot with my Ulyse jacket, zillahs and IM sweater (can't remember the name!)





flower71 said:


> Another pic, this is me going to fetch the kids at school, in a hurry!
> CE baggy jeans, Comptoir des cotonniers T shirt, Golden goose sneakers and F sarti scarf, Ulyse jacket (not very ladylike, but that's me)





Jaded81 said:


> The color of the esso is much prettier than on the NAP. Looks great on you!


----------



## tonkamama

*Angel ~ *Cute sweater and you look great in pink!!  

OT ~ I do not understand why people wants to steal your photos and why not create their own for their blog???  The blog has been taken down ....


----------



## nycbagfiend

angelastoel said:


> I just discovered she uses my own links, so if I remove my pictures, she will loze them too and I can always put them back later, except the ones I put a claim on.



i just tried clicking on that link and after a second, it redirects me to crappy pop-up type sites so maybe whatever you did, angela, is working?!

that's terrible that someone would use your photos without permission!  hope the site is taken down!


----------



## nycbagfiend

alright, some quick mod pics!  apologies for the lack of styling--feeling pretty lazy lately (i forgot to even put on shoes in the first one!)

so i think i forgot to mention but i received the special 30% off promo from net-a-porter a couple of weeks ago!  strangely enough though, there wasn't that much i wanted to buy--i think sale is coming soon so decided to wait on a few items i'm eyeing but i didn't think would sell out that quickly and the leftover stuff is pretty picked over!  

first up, the red itzels....i like this but i think the fit is off--they only had a size 40 left and i'm usually a 38.  while i don't think they look awful i think i could do better--you can't really tell in the photo, but the waist is actually quite loose making them hang pretty low (hence the weird drop crotch look!) and thus very long as well.  i'm on the fence--deciding whether i like them enough to maybe keep and get taken in?


----------



## nycbagfiend

next, the ipas--i actually got these from barneys a couple of weeks ago--i was contemplating returning them bc i think the length hits at a weird spot on me but whenever tonka posts of photo of herself looking so fantastic in them i change my mind!

(again, apologies for the lack of styling!)


----------



## nycbagfiend

the next one is a definite return...it's the yellow pia #s shirt that randomly popped back the last day of the NAP promo and i pounced on it.  yuck...aside from it being very wrinkled, the yellow does nothing for my skin tone, it's very sheer (and makes the white #s tough to see), and it's a bit big making it kind of sloppy.  not impressed.  the red one i had ordered earlier is way better...wish that one had popped up!


----------



## nycbagfiend

and finally, the walter tie dye sweatshirt. i think this one is a keeper!  while it's not the most exciting piece and it's a little boxy, it's also really soft and comfortable and i can see myself throwing it on often.  i also kind of like it with the white jeans and chocolate dixies that i semi-unintentionally threw on with it!






and that is my mini NAP promo haul (i also picked up a couple IRO jackets, an a.wang bag and a few random others!)


----------



## tonkamama

nycbagfiend said:


> next, the ipas--i actually got these from barneys a couple of weeks ago--i was contemplating returning them bc i think the length hits at a weird spot on me but whenever tonka posts of photo of herself looking so fantastic in them i change my mind!
> 
> (again, apologies for the lack of styling!)


*nyc ~* IPA hits you at the perfect length!!  The white shirt is perfect pairing, simple and yet so chic!!  I am so pleased with mine, the pants go well with almost anything and everything in your closet!!  I can just grab it and go without thinking too much on my busier days...  

Yeah the red itzels is big on you unless you have it altered to make it perfect fit.  With 30% off...part of the saving can go into alteration..  so it is a keeper!!  

Agree with you on the yellow pia #s shirt.


----------



## tonkamama

nycbagfiend said:


> and finally, the walter tie dye sweatshirt. i think this one is a keeper!  while it's not the most exciting piece and it's a little boxy, it's also really soft and comfortable and i can see myself throwing it on often.  i also kind of like it with the white jeans and chocolate dixies that i semi-unintentionally threw on with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that is my mini NAP promo haul (i also picked up a couple IRO jackets, an a.wang bag and a few random others!)


I love what you have on ~ the walter tie dye sweatshirt, very relax and stylish!!


----------



## Isabelfan

nycbagfiend said:
			
		

> next, the ipas--i actually got these from barneys a couple of weeks ago--i was contemplating returning them bc i think the length hits at a weird spot on me but whenever tonka posts of photo of herself looking so fantastic in them i change my mind!
> 
> (again, apologies for the lack of styling!)



I think the ipas look great!


----------



## am2022

i think all look great... maybe a size down on the red  itzels? love your haul!


----------



## flower71

imlvholic said:


> Flower71, your Ulyse looks so chic on you, your mod pics here was 1 of the enablers that made me pull the trigger on Ulyse jacket. Love the look Momma!!!


Thanks so much, that's sweet Can't wait to see more pics of that jacket too


----------



## tb-purselover

Hey *Flower,* love the outfits. Both of them are so chic. I think my favorite thing about IM is that her stuff is so wearable, comfortable, unique and chic. Every piece she designs is something for the "everyday woman." I know I will get my moneys worth when I buy a piece from her. Plus, one doesn't have to think too hard. Just one of her items worn with basics can make an outfit special, unique and eye catching!

The Ulyse is one of many IM pieces that resonates this ideal! Thanks for sharing the different ways you've pair other IM pieces with the Ulyse!





flower71 said:


> A quick mod shot with my Ulyse jacket, zillahs and IM sweater (can't remember the name!)


----------



## tb-purselover

You look great in pink. I love the Rolf sweater! I really hope she makes something similar to it one day.



angelastoel said:


> not planning on it.
> Today I am wearing my Rolf sweater and Dicker boots, all very comfy and casual


----------



## tb-purselover

Nice haul *nycbagfiend*! You did good.

I love the Ipa's, maybe size down on the itzels, and I agree with you on the Pia shirt in yellow. The color of the red Pia looked much nicer then the yellow, ITA.

The red itzels are so lovely! The color is amazing on you. Style it with dickers or some other heel (maybe in white) and it will look smashing on you.



nycbagfiend said:


> alright, some quick mod pics!  apologies for the lack of styling--feeling pretty lazy lately (i forgot to even put on shoes in the first one!)
> 
> so i think i forgot to mention but i received the special 30% off promo from net-a-porter a couple of weeks ago!  strangely enough though, there wasn't that much i wanted to buy--i think sale is coming soon so decided to wait on a few items i'm eyeing but i didn't think would sell out that quickly and the leftover stuff is pretty picked over!
> 
> first up, the red itzels....i like this but i think the fit is off--they only had a size 40 left and i'm usually a 38.  while i don't think they look awful i think i could do better--you can't really tell in the photo, but the waist is actually quite loose making them hang pretty low (hence the weird drop crotch look!) and thus very long as well.  i'm on the fence--deciding whether i like them enough to maybe keep and get taken in?


----------



## jellylicious

flower71 said:


> A quick mod shot with my Ulyse jacket, zillahs and IM sweater (can't remember the name!)





flower71 said:


> Another pic, this is me going to fetch the kids at school, in a hurry!
> CE baggy jeans, Comptoir des cotonniers T shirt, Golden goose sneakers and F sarti scarf, Ulyse jacket (not very ladylike, but that's me)


Flower71: I love the second look very much-comfy and sporty. You must be the *most stylish mom* on the block! Hope you got spoilt on Mother's day. 



angelastoel said:


> not planning on it.
> Today I am wearing my Rolf sweater and Dicker boots, all very comfy and casual


*Pretty in Pink!* Glad that you got that site to shut down! 



nycbagfiend said:


> alright, some quick mod pics!  apologies for the lack of styling--feeling pretty lazy lately (i forgot to even put on shoes in the first one!)
> 
> so i think i forgot to mention but i received the special 30% off promo from net-a-porter a couple of weeks ago!  strangely enough though, there wasn't that much i wanted to buy--i think sale is coming soon so decided to wait on a few items i'm eyeing but i didn't think would sell out that quickly and the leftover stuff is pretty picked over!
> 
> first up, the red itzels....i like this but i think the fit is off--they only had a size 40 left and i'm usually a 38.  while i don't think they look awful i think i could do better--you can't really tell in the photo, but the waist is actually quite loose making them hang pretty low (hence the weird drop crotch look!) and thus very long as well.  i'm on the fence--deciding whether i like them enough to maybe keep and get taken in?





nycbagfiend said:


> next, the ipas--i actually got these from barneys a couple of weeks ago--i was contemplating returning them bc i think the length hits at a weird spot on me but whenever tonka posts of photo of herself looking so fantastic in them i change my mind!
> 
> (again, apologies for the lack of styling!)


*Nice haul indeed nycbagfiend! *The ipas do fit you nicely. Just a simple basic tee is all it needs.  With the 30 off, i would agree with tonka-that you could use it towards taking the itzels in if you can't find a smaller size. I get really picky when it comes to the crotch area-esp when it looks like there's excess fabric. I do love that print!!! Eye catching!


----------



## Amsterdam

Lovely mod pics imlvholic, tonkamama, nycbagfiend, flower71 and angela!

Wearing the IM Rodger jacket, IM palladium disc belt and taupe Dickers.


----------



## am2022

Looking so
Lovely Amsterdam!!! And I like how a
Vintage  vuitton speedy still look so fab !!!
Have a vintage mOnogram shoe sac
That you have inspired me
To use once again!



Amsterdam said:


> Lovely mod pics imlvholic, tonkamama, nycbagfiend, flower71 and angela!
> 
> Wearing the IM Rodger jacket, IM palladium disc belt and taupe Dickers.


----------



## tonkamama

Amsterdam said:


> Lovely mod pics imlvholic, tonkamama, nycbagfiend, flower71 and angela!
> 
> Wearing the IM Rodger jacket, IM palladium disc belt and taupe Dickers.


*Amsterdam ~* you look just FAB in the Rodger jacket!!  Making me want to hunt down evilBay!!


----------



## imlvholic

nycbagfiend said:


> alright, some quick mod pics!  apologies for the lack of styling--feeling pretty lazy lately (i forgot to even put on shoes in the first one!)
> 
> so i think i forgot to mention but i received the special 30% off promo from net-a-porter a couple of weeks ago!  strangely enough though, there wasn't that much i wanted to buy--i think sale is coming soon so decided to wait on a few items i'm eyeing but i didn't think would sell out that quickly and the leftover stuff is pretty picked over!
> 
> first up, the red itzels....i like this but i think the fit is off--they only had a size 40 left and i'm usually a 38.  while i don't think they look awful i think i could do better--you can't really tell in the photo, but the waist is actually quite loose making them hang pretty low (hence the weird drop crotch look!) and thus very long as well.  i'm on the fence--deciding whether i like them enough to maybe keep and get taken in?





nycbagfiend said:


> next, the ipas--i actually got these from barneys a couple of weeks ago--i was contemplating returning them bc i think the length hits at a weird spot on me but whenever tonka posts of photo of herself looking so fantastic in them i change my mind!
> 
> (again, apologies for the lack of styling!)



Gorgeous head turner jeans & beautiful fit on you. Nice haul.


----------



## tonkamama

Finally!!  My long waited Ulyse in size 36 is on the way to mama!!    Thanks to *chantal*'s posted info I was able to get probably the last size 36 "brand new" on earth!!  Can't be happier!!


----------



## tb-purselover

Looking FAB *Amsterdam*!!! I love the Rodger jacket.



Amsterdam said:


> Lovely mod pics imlvholic, tonkamama, nycbagfiend, flower71 and angela!
> 
> Wearing the IM Rodger jacket, IM palladium disc belt and taupe Dickers.


----------



## tb-purselover

tonkamama said:


> Finally!!  My long waited Ulyse in size 36 is on the way to mama!!    Thanks to *chantal*'s posted info I was able to get probably the last size 36 "brand new" on earth!!  Can't be happier!!



WhooHoo!!!. Congrats Tonka, you will love it! What color did you get? Ardoise, khaki or military green?


----------



## tb-purselover

Ok, as promised. Here are my red itzels. I am wearing it with the sapi top. I got both from NAP last week. I love my itzels! The sapi top is a nice basic, loose knit that goes with everything. I like the flowy look of it. Now I realize I need some white sandals to go with the outfit lol. I can't believe I don't own any white or light nude sandals or heels! I threw a black belt to go but took it off. I didn't like how it cut my line up heehee. Anywho, you get the idea.












I know I got a request for my Ulyse with my Reos. I will try to get pictures of my Ulyse with my Reos later this week.


----------



## imlvholic

tonkamama said:


> Finally!!  My long waited Ulyse in size 36 is on the way to mama!!    Thanks to *chantal*'s posted info I was able to get probably the last size 36 "brand new" on earth!!  Can't be happier!!



Whaaah!!! Congrats Tonka! I can't wait to see more enabling pics w/ your Ulyse jacket! 

Me & DH will be travelling to Brazil next week, i'm thinking of taking my Ulyse w/ me, i think the weather there is still cooler esp in the nighttime. Anybody from Brazil over here or have been to Brazil at this time of the year? Any tips?


----------



## Emmyxo

Hey everyone  I was on holiday in New York for my 21st Birthday last week and bought a few pieces from the IM store so I thought I'd share them.




A few photos of how I've worn the IM tank tops (I have yet to wear the shorts):


----------



## flower71

tonkamama said:


> Finally!!  My long waited Ulyse in size 36 is on the way to mama!!    Thanks to *chantal*'s posted info I was able to get probably the last size 36 "brand new" on earth!!  Can't be happier!!


I am so happy for you!! We've got a helpful team on here for sure



Amsterdam said:


> Lovely mod pics imlvholic, tonkamama, nycbagfiend, flower71 and angela!
> 
> Wearing the IM Rodger jacket, IM palladium disc belt and taupe Dickers.


so stylish, love that jacket on you, a pure gem!


nycbagfiend said:


> next, the ipas--i actually got these from barneys a couple of weeks ago--i was contemplating returning them bc i think the length hits at a weird spot on me but whenever tonka posts of photo of herself looking so fantastic in them i change my mind!
> 
> (again, apologies for the lack of styling!)


oh, i love those ipas, they are perfection on you!! the itzels do look a wee bit big in front, but I know I'd be happy to have it too...maybe get it taken in by a seamstress, if you're lucky to have one


jellylicious said:


> Flower71: I love the  second look very much-comfy and sporty. You must be the *most stylish mom* on the block! Hope you got spoilt on Mother's day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nice haul indeed nycbagfiend! *The ipas do fit you nicely. Just a simple basic tee is all it needs.  With the 30 off, i would agree with tonka-that you could use it towards taking the itzels in if you can't find a smaller size. *I get really picky when it comes to the crotch area-esp when it looks like there's excess fabric. I do love that print!!! Eye catching*!


 Thanks so much, jelly! and I agree about the comment on nycbagfiends itzels, great minds think alike



tb-purselover said:


> Ok, as promised. Here are my red itzels. I am wearing it with the sapi top. I got both from NAP last week. I love my itzels! The sapi top is a nice basic, loose knit that goes with everything. I like the flowy look of it. Now I realize I need some white sandals to go with the outfit lol. I can't believe I don't own any white or light nude sandals or heels! I threw a black belt to go but took it off. I didn't like how it cut my line up heehee. Anywho, you get the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I know I got a request for my Ulyse with my Reos*. I will try to get pictures of my Ulyse with my Reos later this week.


 lovely pics once again!! Gosh, I need to get my hands on those red itzels now!! Can't wait to see your reos +Ulyse!



imlvholic said:


> *Me & DH will be travelling to Brazil next week*, i'm thinking of taking my Ulyse w/ me, i think the weather there is still cooler esp in the nighttime. Anybody from Brazil over here or have been to Brazil at this time of the year? Any tips?


Sorry, no tips but green with envy!! I just told my DS putting him to bed that some day, I'll take him to Brazil. He said he was afraid of the heat?? ... Anyway, Have a super trip!!


----------



## birkingal

tb-purselover said:


> Ok, as promised. Here are my red itzels. I am wearing it with the sapi top. I got both from NAP last week. I love my itzels! The sapi top is a nice basic, loose knit that goes with everything. I like the flowy look of it. Now I realize I need some white sandals to go with the outfit lol. I can't believe I don't own any white or light nude sandals or heels! I threw a black belt to go but took it off. I didn't like how it cut my line up heehee. Anywho, you get the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I got a request for my Ulyse with my Reos. I will try to get pictures of my Ulyse with my Reos later this week.




*tb-purselover*, you sure can rock these Itzels!


----------



## birkingal

Amsterdam said:


> Lovely mod pics imlvholic, tonkamama, nycbagfiend, flower71 and angela!
> 
> Wearing the IM Rodger jacket, IM palladium disc belt and taupe Dickers.



You look amazing, *Amsterdam*! I like how you kept everything simple and let the Rodger jacket be the centerpiece.


----------



## birkingal

angelastoel said:


> I just discovered she uses my own links, so if I remove my pictures, she will loze them too and I can always put them back later, except the ones I put a claim on.



I clicked on the link but the page doesn't exist anymore. I think she's taken them down. Good gracious, how stupid is that to plagiarize someone else's work?


----------



## birkingal

nycbagfiend said:


> and finally, the walter tie dye sweatshirt. i think this one is a keeper!  while it's not the most exciting piece and it's a little boxy, it's also really soft and comfortable and i can see myself throwing it on often.  i also kind of like it with the white jeans and chocolate dixies that i semi-unintentionally threw on with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that is my mini NAP promo haul (i also picked up a couple IRO jackets, an a.wang bag and a few random others!)




I really like the tie dye sweatshirt too. I bought the leopard print sweatshirt during a NAP sale and have been wearing it non stop. I've been thinking of adding this to my meager jumper collection


----------



## birkingal

flower71 said:


> A quick mod shot with my Ulyse jacket, zillahs and IM sweater (can't remember the name!)



*Flower*, the more I see the Ulyse, the more I want it. I love the way you styled it with the skinny pants and flats. It's smart casual and comfortable too.


----------



## birkingal

flower71 said:


> Another pic, this is me going to fetch the kids at school, in a hurry!
> CE baggy jeans, Comptoir des cotonniers T shirt, Golden goose sneakers and F sarti scarf, Ulyse jacket (not very ladylike, but that's me)



If this is how you dress in a hurry, imagine what you'd look like if you have the time!  Ooookay, mentally making list of what to wear tomorrow (thank you for the inspiration!).


----------



## birkingal

imlvholic said:


> I tried taking some pics when i was at Zara today. I wear my Ulyse 2 ways, OPEN & CLOSE belted.
> For reference, i'm petite 5'1" & this size is 36 (smallest i believe).
> Open...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the big pockets...



*imlvholic*, I've never seen the Ulyse buttoned up but it looks fantastic. Since we're about the same height, I can see that the jacket works for most ladies, short or tall.


----------



## imlvholic

birkingal said:


> *imlvholic*, I've never seen the Ulyse buttoned up but it looks fantastic. Since we're about the same height, I can see that the jacket works for most ladies, short or tall.



I was surprised myself & it looks gorgeous both ways.


----------



## soholaleni

Emmyxo said:


> Hey everyone  I was on holiday in New York for my 21st Birthday last week and bought a few pieces from the IM store so I thought I'd share them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few photos of how I've worn the IM tank tops (I have yet to wear the shorts):



I really like your casual look, especially the second photo with the mesh peeking out from under the jersey!


----------



## jellylicious

Emmyxo said:


> Hey everyone  I was on holiday in New York for my 21st Birthday last week and bought a few pieces from the IM store so I thought I'd share them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few photos of how I've worn the IM tank tops (I have yet to wear the shorts):


You got some fabulous finds and you look adorable yet sexy chic! I've been lusting for that white amos tee-perfect layering piece!



Amsterdam said:


> Lovely mod pics imlvholic, tonkamama, nycbagfiend, flower71 and angela!
> 
> Wearing the IM Rodger jacket, IM palladium disc belt and taupe Dickers.



As usual-you look great! 



tonkamama said:


> Finally!!  My long waited Ulyse in size 36 is on the way to mama!!    Thanks to *chantal*'s posted info I was able to get probably the last size 36 "brand new" on earth!!  Can't be happier!!


Tonka-i'm so happy you snagged one!!!  I'm really trying to be good here-all you enablers look so good with everything.



tb-purselover said:


> Ok, as promised. Here are my red itzels. I am wearing it with the sapi top. I got both from NAP last week. I love my itzels! The sapi top is a nice basic, loose knit that goes with everything. I like the flowy look of it. Now I realize I need some white sandals to go with the outfit lol. I can't believe I don't own any white or light nude sandals or heels! I threw a black belt to go but took it off. I didn't like how it cut my line up heehee. Anywho, you get the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I got a request for my Ulyse with my Reos. I will try to get pictures of my Ulyse with my Reos later this week.


TB: That Sapi top is great, isn't it? I keep finding new ways to wear it. I'm dying over everything. You def rock in those itzels. You go girlfriend!


----------



## tonkamama

*tb ~* I really love this combo, this year IM pants sure are the center of the attention (besides Ulyse & the # Ts).  I returned the Sapi top cus for some reason size 0 a little bit too tight on me I will need a size 1.  Hope I can get it again by the SS sales.

Regarding the Ulyse jacket, I got it in Military green, I was really surprise that I could find it in size 36!!  I got lucky again...thanks to everyone!!     



tb-purselover said:


> Ok, as promised. Here are my red itzels. I am wearing it with the sapi top. I got both from NAP last week. I love my itzels! The sapi top is a nice basic, loose knit that goes with everything. I like the flowy look of it. Now I realize I need some white sandals to go with the outfit lol. I can't believe I don't own any white or light nude sandals or heels! I threw a black belt to go but took it off. I didn't like how it cut my line up heehee. Anywho, you get the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I got a request for my Ulyse with my Reos. I will try to get pictures of my Ulyse with my Reos later this week.





Emmyxo said:


> Hey everyone  I was on holiday in New York for my 21st Birthday last week and bought a few pieces from the IM store so I thought I'd share them.
> 
> A few photos of how I've worn the IM tank tops (I have yet to wear the shorts):



*Emmyxo ~* welcome to IM thread!!  Thanks for showing us the young and FAB side of IM!!  Please post more of your future pairings!!


----------



## am2022

Tonka!!! Yay !!! CAnt wAit for the ulyse !!!
Tb !!! Love love the red itzels!! I've ordered mine can't wait!!!


----------



## am2022

Emmyxo wow!!! Loving all the looks!!


----------



## tb-purselover

tonkamama said:


> *tb ~* I really love this combo, this year IM pants sure are the center of the attention (besides Ulyse & the # Ts).  I returned the Sapi top cus for some reason size 0 a little bit too tight on me I will need a size 1.  Hope I can get it again by the SS sales.
> 
> Regarding the Ulyse jacket, I got it in Military green, I was really surprise that I could find it in size 36!!  I got lucky again...thanks to everyone!!


Thanks *tonka*! I think you will be able to get the sapi top at SS sales. I can't imagine it will sell out because it is one of those pieces that doesn't look impressive on the hanger. But when you put it on it just hangs so beautifully. It is a surprise!

Love the military green Ulyse. It goes with so much and it is such a unique take on a military or utility jacket. The lines and proportions are so unique and chic. It adds such a cool element, with attitude, even if you just throw it on over whatever you have on.



jellylicious said:


> TB: That Sapi top is great, isn't it? I keep finding new ways to wear  it. I'm dying over everything. You def rock in those itzels. You go  girlfriend!


*Jelly*, yes I totally LOVE the sapi. It is the perfect knit for Spring/Summer. It is loose, light and flowy so one doesn't feel weighed down or hot. It feels perfect and looks even better. It is easy to wear with anything and looks so relaxed and clingy. I love it! 



flower71 said:


> lovely pics once again!! Gosh, I need to get my hands on those red itzels now!! Can't wait to see your reos +Ulyse!


Thanks *flower*! You have to get the Itzels during sale time. The length is perfect for you. I have to fold mine under or roll them up lol. They are very flattering . I'll work on the Ulsye and Reo combo later this week!



birkingal said:


> *tb-purselover*, you sure can rock these Itzels!


Thanks dear! I am just loving the pants this season. I have gone a little overboard . The red itzels and sapi top is the only "slip" from my planned purchases, however I just couldn't pass them up. But I think I am safe ,and my wallet, from IM this coming F/W. So I must be on ban with IM from now on. My only wish list item is the cowboy boots and a bal moto for the rest of this year. I hope I can stick to it.



amacasa said:


> Tonka!!! Yay !!! CAnt wAit for the ulyse !!!
> Tb !!! Love love the red itzels!! I've ordered mine can't wait!!!


Oh Yay! We will be red itzels twins . You will love them! I absolutely adore mine. I can't wait to see mod pics .


----------



## flower71

birkingal said:


> *Flower*, the more I see the Ulyse, the more I want it. I love the way you styled it with the skinny pants and flats. It's smart casual and comfortable too.


thanks ,lovely! I think it's the item I get the most use of this season, seriously. 
OT, I am visiting Istanbul tomorrow, any tips (gotta check your blog again, I loved your post, I can still smell the food and spices)


----------



## tb-purselover

Nice haul *Emmy*! I am loving your look. It is very french to me, edgy and pretty (but like you are not really trying - but we know you've put a lot of thought into your whole look: hair, outfits, shoes, accessories) at the same time.  Very chic 




Emmyxo said:


> Hey everyone  I was on holiday in New York for my 21st Birthday last week and bought a few pieces from the IM store so I thought I'd share them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few photos of how I've worn the IM tank tops (I have yet to wear the shorts):


----------



## flower71

Emmyxo said:


> Hey everyone  I was on holiday in New York for my 21st Birthday last week and bought a few pieces from the IM store so I thought I'd share them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few photos of how I've worn the IM tank tops (I have yet to wear the shorts):


Hi, this look is my best! Oh Happy birthday to you, 21, so young, and with such style. I remember, when I was 21, I had the grunge attitude (early 90s) much to my mom's despair! I cringe when I look at my pics during my student days. I really didn't have time to take fashion into any consideration (nor the money). Zara, H&M didn't exist back then...Anyway, you've got the IM attitude and figure too


----------



## flower71

tb-purselover said:


> flower[/B]! You have to get the Itzels during sale time. The length is perfect for you. I have to fold mine under or roll them up lol. They are very flattering . I'll work on the Ulsye and Reo combo later this week!
> 
> 
> The red itzels and sapi top is the only "slip" from my planned purchases, however I just couldn't pass them up. *But I think I am safe ,and my wallet, from IM this coming F/W*. So I must be on ban with IM from now on. My only wish list item is the cowboy boots and a bal moto for the rest of this year. I hope I can stick to it.


haha, i don't do that anymore! I always think that the collection won't be for me then I try her clothes or see others wearing IM and I just have to get more IM...Can't wait to see her new collecion IRL! Those boots are TDF!! I am getting another pair of Dickers in black, so happy to get those...hopefully by august?
The itzels were perfect on me but i couldn't just buy another pair of pants knowing that the sales (pre) will start in 2 or 3 weeks...I have to be good, my savings are going towards clothes and bags and shoes


----------



## imlvholic

flower71 said:


> haha, i don't do that anymore! I always think that the collection won't be for me then I try her clothes or see others wearing IM and I just have to get more IM...Can't wait to see her new collecion IRL! Those boots are TDF!! I am getting another pair of Dickers in black, so happy to get those...hopefully by august?
> The itzels were perfect on me but i couldn't just buy another pair of pants knowing that the sales (pre) will start in 2 or 3 weeks...I have to be good, my savings are going towards clothes and bags and shoes



Ok, what is this sale everyone is talking about? Now, you're getting me excited when i'm trying not to spend anymore.


----------



## Emmyxo

soholaleni said:


> I really like your casual look, especially the second photo with the mesh peeking out from under the jersey!


Thank you! 



jellylicious said:


> You got some fabulous finds and you look adorable yet sexy chic! I've been lusting for that white amos tee-perfect layering piece!


Thanks  The IM store in NYC had quite a few of the amos tank tops left when I was there a week ago in both white and black  



tonkamama said:


> *tb ~**Emmyxo ~* welcome to IM thread!!  Thanks for showing us the young and FAB side of IM!!  Please post more of your future pairings!!


Thank you! I shall try to post more 



tb-purselover said:


> Nice haul *Emmy*! I am loving your look. It is very french to me, edgy and pretty (but like you are not really trying - but we know you've put a lot of thought into your whole look: hair, outfits, shoes, accessories) at the same time.  Very chic


Thanks so much!  I never like to get too dressed up and I like wearing quite casual and laid back outfits which is why Isabel Marant clothing is always perfect for me! 



flower71 said:


> Hi, this look is my best! Oh Happy birthday to you, 21, so young, and with such style. I remember, when I was 21, I had the grunge attitude (early 90s) much to my mom's despair! I cringe when I look at my pics during my student days. I really didn't have time to take fashion into any consideration (nor the money). Zara, H&M didn't exist back then...Anyway, you've got the IM attitude and figure too


Thank you!  Nothing wrong with a grunge attitude and style, especially during the 90's!  I went through a slightly goth phase when I was 14 and dyed my hair black, only wore black etc. Glad I grew out of that


----------



## birkingal

flower71 said:


> thanks ,lovely! I think it's the item I get the most use of this season, seriously.
> OT, I am visiting Istanbul tomorrow, any tips (gotta check your blog again, I loved your post, I can still smell the food and spices)



Thank you, *Flower*!!  I've got more info here. Hope you have tons of fun. If you ever get bored with sightseeing, pop into Taksim or Nisantasi (pronounced ni-shan-ta-shi) for some retail therapy


----------



## birkingal

tb-purselover said:


> Thanks dear! I am just loving the pants this season. I have gone a little overboard . The red itzels and sapi top is the only "slip" from my planned purchases, however I just couldn't pass them up. But I think I am safe ,and my wallet, from IM this coming F/W. So I must be on ban with IM from now on. My only wish list item is the cowboy boots and a bal moto for the rest of this year. I hope I can stick to it.



I hear you, sistah! *gulp* I've just placed an order for a jacket from the upcoming F/W collection. I've promised myself to spend less on clothes and more on "experiences" (trips within Europe).


----------



## flower71

imlvholic said:


> Ok, what is this sale everyone is talking about? Now, you're getting me excited when i'm trying not to spend anymore.



Oh in France sales start end of june (presales a few weeks before)...the US sales start much sooner!


----------



## flower71

birkingal said:


> Thank you, *Flower*!!  I've got more info here. Hope you have tons of fun. If you ever get bored with sightseeing, pop into Taksim or Nisantasi (pronounced ni-shan-ta-shi) for some retail therapy



Oh no! Retail therapy?? You my bad! Ok off to check more info before hopping on the plane tomorrow . Now tell me, which jacket did u splurge on?


----------



## tonkamama

imlvholic said:


> Ok, what is this sale everyone is talking about? Now, you're getting me excited when i'm trying not to spend anymore.


*imlvholic ~* for me I usually wait for Barneys NY & NAP to put rest of the IM items on sale during the SS sales period (say around end of June here is US).  Most boutiques probably sold out by that time or few loose items left here & there.  I will post here once I find out the actual day of BNY sales!


----------



## birkingal

flower71 said:


> Oh no! Retail therapy?? You my bad! Ok off to check more info before hopping on the plane tomorrow . Now tell me, which jacket did u splurge on?



How long are you going away for? The weather's certainly looking tons better than when I was there. All I've done is pop my name down but I'll be a lot poor when the Fall/Winter collection arrives.


----------



## imlvholic

flower71 said:


> Oh in France sales start end of june (presales a few weeks before)...the US sales start much sooner!





tonkamama said:


> *imlvholic ~* for me I usually wait for Barneys NY & NAP to put rest of the IM items on sale during the SS sales period (say around end of June here is US).  Most boutiques probably sold out by that time or few loose items left here & there.  I will post here once I find out the actual day of BNY sales!



Ohhh.... Thanks sharing ladies... I'll be looking forward to it, you know, just browse...


----------



## tb-purselover

flower71 said:


> haha,* i don't do that anymore! I always think that the collection won't be for me then I try her clothes or see others wearing IM and I just have to get more IM*...Can't wait to see her new collecion IRL! Those boots are TDF!! I am getting another pair of Dickers in black, so happy to get those...hopefully by august?
> The itzels were perfect on me but i couldn't just buy another pair of pants knowing that the sales (pre) will start in 2 or 3 weeks...I have to be good, my savings are going towards clothes and bags and shoes


I totally know what you mean. I do this too. But I am hoping to keep strong this time! I'm keeping my fingers crossed that there is nothing that will tempt me. I need to stay off this thread .


----------



## tb-purselover

imlvholic said:


> Ok, what is this sale everyone is talking about? Now, you're getting me excited when i'm trying not to spend anymore.


Sales usually start end of June in the US. Sometimes stores have presales, which is great.


----------



## tb-purselover

birkingal said:


> I hear you, sistah! *gulp* I've just placed an order for a jacket from the upcoming F/W collection. I've promised myself to spend less on clothes and more on "experiences" (trips within Europe).



I totally need to do this too: spend less on clothes and more on experiences. This is a good way of thinking about it. I just need to keep that in my head when I get weak!

Soooo, what jacket did you pre-order?


----------



## juneping

size 3 on yoox.com...


----------



## flower71

birkingal said:


> How long are you going away for? The weather's certainly looking tons better than when I was there. All I've done is pop my name down but I'll be a lot poor when the Fall/Winter collection arrives.



Gone for 4 days. So excited, first Time off with DH without kiddos!


----------



## flower71

tb-purselover said:


> Sales usually start end of June in the US. Sometimes stores have presales, which is great.



Oh So that means we'll be having our sales at thé same time! So exciting. About being off tpf, i usually have to take à break when i overdo things...i Hope to control myself as i get older (ha!).....i dont want to miss this thread. 
Anyone heard of kirstydarling?


----------



## birkingal

tb-purselover said:


> I totally need to do this too: spend less on clothes and more on experiences. This is a good way of thinking about it. I just need to keep that in my head when I get weak!
> 
> Soooo, what jacket did you pre-order?



Hah! My willpower to stay on course crumbles whenever the new collection is beamed onto the world wide web . I've pre-ordered the new Kady. So fingers crossed I get what I've put my name down for. One can't have enough leather jackets.


----------



## birkingal

flower71 said:


> Gone for 4 days. So excited, first Time off with DH without kiddos!



You lucky thing, F! I can't remember the last time I went somewhere for 4 whole days - just the two of us. Don't forget to report back. Can't wait to read all about your trip..


----------



## soholaleni

birkingal said:


> Hah! My willpower to stay on course crumbles whenever the new collection is beamed onto the world wide web . I've pre-ordered the new Kady. So fingers crossed I get what I've put my name down for. One can't have enough leather jackets.



Ohh, where did you find the Kady for pre-order?? Thats the jacket I want, too!!


----------



## chicjean

This thread is flying again- love it so much  

*zzhoneybee, jellylicious, Jaded81*,  thank you for the advice! I'm still dragging my feet with considering a second pair this season. I'm leaning towards the itzels, but they're harder to find, and I just got offered an opportunity to travel some this summer that I'm considering. If I did that, then I can't swing another pair of IM pants this season 

*flower71*, both of your looks with the Ulyse are AMAZING. 

*angelastoel*, gorgeous as always! Hope you get the issue sorted it with that person stealing your images!

*nycbagfiend*, amazing IM haul!!! love all the pieces. My favorites are the Ipas and the sweatshirt. The length of the Ipas is not strange at all, in my opinion. I see what you mean about the Itzels and the Pia. 

*Amsterdam*, so gorgeous! Love this look!!!

*tb-purselover*, your red Itzels are to die for!! You styled them so well!  

*Emmyxo*, such fantastic pieces and mods! Congrats!

And, *tonka*, congrats on tracking down a Ulyse! Can't wait to see it- I know you'll rock it!!!


----------



## nycbagfiend

juneping said:


> cdn.yoox.biz/41/41281512wk_12_f.jpg
> size 3 on yoox.com...



just an fyi--i purchased and returned that jacket to yoox...aside from it being a bit too big on me (it runs small but not quite small enough!), i'm pretty sure that jacket was used!  it wasn't in terrible shape but definitely seemed like someone had worn it a couple of months then returned it...bah!  btwn fit and condition, decided it wasn't worth the price.

off topic, but has anyone else ever received used-looking items from yoox?  i like that site and order from them a bunch but this wasn't the first time i've received worn items--twice i had to send back kids clothes that arrived with stains on them and once a pair of shoes  that were very scuffed on soles and top.  i've spoke to their customer service about this and they're very apologetic and friendly but do admit they don't have much control over inventory control.

anyhow, back to regularly scheduled IM posts! 
i owe everyone thank yous for your help w/my last couple of orders--will get back to everyone shortly--for now, walter sweatshirt and ipas are staying, yellow pia shirt going back and i'm still undecided about the red itzels!


----------



## nycbagfiend

tb-purselover said:


> Ok, as promised. Here are my red itzels. I am wearing it with the sapi top. I got both from NAP last week. I love my itzels! The sapi top is a nice basic, loose knit that goes with everything. I like the flowy look of it. Now I realize I need some white sandals to go with the outfit lol. I can't believe I don't own any white or light nude sandals or heels! I threw a black belt to go but took it off. I didn't like how it cut my line up heehee. Anywho, you get the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I got a request for my Ulyse with my Reos. I will try to get pictures of my Ulyse with my Reos later this week.



love this outfit, tb!  now that is how the itzels should fit! 
really like that top too--it's on my 'buy on sale list'....really trying to hold out for sale time for a bunch of stuff that i've been eyeing the past couple of months!


----------



## Emmyxo

Finally wore my IM tie dye shorts that I bought in NYC a couple of weeks ago. I wore it with my amos tank slightly rolled up over the top of a plain tank


----------



## chicjean

Emmyxo said:
			
		

> Finally wore my IM tie dye shorts that I bought in NYC a couple of weeks ago. I wore it with my amos tank slightly rolled up over the top of a plain tank



 love this!!!


----------



## tb-purselover

Cute!!!




Emmyxo said:


> Finally wore my IM tie dye shorts that I bought in NYC a couple of weeks ago. I wore it with my amos tank slightly rolled up over the top of a plain tank


----------



## Amsterdam

nycbagfiend said:


> just an fyi--i purchased and returned that jacket to yoox...aside from it being a bit too big on me (it runs small but not quite small enough!), i'm pretty sure that jacket was used!  it wasn't in terrible shape but definitely seemed like someone had worn it a couple of months then returned it...bah!  btwn fit and condition, decided it wasn't worth the price.
> 
> off topic, but has anyone else ever received used-looking items from yoox?  i like that site and order from them a bunch but this wasn't the first time i've received worn items--twice i had to send back kids clothes that arrived with stains on them and once a pair of shoes  that were very scuffed on soles and top.  i've spoke to their customer service about this and they're very apologetic and friendly but do admit they don't have much control over inventory control.
> 
> anyhow, back to regularly scheduled IM posts!
> i owe everyone thank yous for your help w/my last couple of orders--will get back to everyone shortly--for now, walter sweatshirt and ipas are staying, yellow pia shirt going back and i'm still undecided about the red itzels!



Yoox.com sells products that are obtained from boutiques, so they have been tried on before. 
I also had the same problem with The Outnet, receiving smelly/worn/damaged items, but
they do have some great offers, so I keep buying from them ..

I  the red Itzels on you, it's a keeper!


----------



## Amsterdam

Emmyxo said:


> Finally wore my IM tie dye shorts that I bought in NYC a couple of weeks ago. I wore it with my amos tank slightly rolled up over the top of a plain tank



I wish it was warm enough in The Netherlands to wear shorts..
Great outfit!


----------



## Kaypa

Emmyxo said:


> Finally wore my IM tie dye shorts that I bought in NYC a couple of weeks ago. I wore it with my amos tank slightly rolled up over the top of a plain tank


Love this look! Congrats with the shorts and top!


----------



## birkingal

Emmyxo said:


> Finally wore my IM tie dye shorts that I bought in NYC a couple of weeks ago. I wore it with my amos tank slightly rolled up over the top of a plain tank




WOW! WOW! WOW! Now if I own a pair of mile long legs like yours, I would rush out to order a pair this instant.


----------



## birkingal

soholaleni said:


> Ohh, where did you find the Kady for pre-order?? Thats the jacket I want, too!!



I've pre-ordered mine from Morgan Clare. I'm not sure where you're based but you can do so in most independent boutiques. Concessions within department stores may also take pre-orders. Hope this helps.


----------



## Fee4zy

Saw this on the Celebrity Street Style thread.  Eva looks good in her IM.


----------



## benneth

nycbagfiend said:


> just an fyi--i purchased and returned that jacket to yoox...aside from it being a bit too big on me (it runs small but not quite small enough!), i'm pretty sure that jacket was used!  it wasn't in terrible shape but definitely seemed like someone had worn it a couple of months then returned it...bah!  btwn fit and condition, decided it wasn't worth the price.
> 
> off topic, but has anyone else ever received used-looking items from yoox?  i like that site and order from them a bunch but this wasn't the first time i've received worn items--twice i had to send back kids clothes that arrived with stains on them and once a pair of shoes  that were very scuffed on soles and top.  i've spoke to their customer service about this and they're very apologetic and friendly but do admit they don't have much control over inventory control.
> 
> anyhow, back to regularly scheduled IM posts!
> i owe everyone thank yous for your help w/my last couple of orders--will get back to everyone shortly--for now, walter sweatshirt and ipas are staying, yellow pia shirt going back and i'm still undecided about the red itzels!


Hello,

Please please please tell me where i can lay my hands on the red pia tee, i am desperate for it and ebay prices are silly..

i am in the uk, and have literally tried everywhere for it...x


----------



## tb-purselover

nycbagfiend said:


> love this outfit, tb!  now that is how the itzels should fit!
> really like that top too--it's on my 'buy on sale list'....really trying to hold out for sale time for a bunch of stuff that i've been eyeing the past couple of months!


Thanks *nycbagfiend*! I love the red itzels on you. I think you should look into how much it would cost to alter them. If they tailor says you still won't be able to get the results you want or if it costs too much then return the itzels and look for a smaller size. Check the IM boutique in soho NYC. They just got a shipment yesterday of restocks and I am pretty sure that the itzels were a part of it. They only have a few pieces though, so call now. 



birkingal said:


> Hah! My willpower to stay on course crumbles  whenever the new collection is beamed onto the world wide web . I've  pre-ordered the new Kady. So fingers crossed I get what I've put my name  down for. One can't have enough leather jackets.


Me too, that's why I might have to stop looking at this thread for a while. I love the Kady, more then the Sade from this season. I can't wait to see it on you! Oh, the dilemma: I want to see it on you but shouldn't visit this thread for a while. Haha!



flower71 said:


> Oh So that means we'll be having our sales at  thé same time! So exciting. About being off tpf, i usually have to take à  break when i overdo things...i Hope to control myself as i get older  (ha!).....i dont want to miss this thread.
> Anyone heard of kirstydarling?


Well, don't quote me on that. I do think I remember NAP starting in early June? Just a few weeks before the department stores. But, I do think the sales start reasonable close in timeline. I'm not sure getting older helps  LOL!

I haven't hear from kristydarling in a long while. I wonder where she is at? Maybe she will come back soon.


----------



## soholaleni

Angela, 

One of your blog pics is being used on Ebay for a listing of the Jordan jacket. Not sure if you mind or not, but thought you would like to know if you haven't seen it already!


----------



## jellylicious

Emmyxo said:


> Finally wore my IM tie dye shorts that I bought in NYC a couple of weeks ago. I wore it with my amos tank slightly rolled up over the top of a plain tank


Really cute! I called IM NY and they were all sold out. I may get it in the red.


----------



## Amsterdam

My outfit today; wearing the purple Hola jacket and Aniela boots.


----------



## Emmyxo

tb-purselover said:


> Cute!!!





Kaypa said:


> Love this look! Congrats with the shorts and top!





birkingal said:


> WOW! WOW! WOW! Now if I own a pair of mile long legs like yours, I would rush out to order a pair this instant.


Thank you so much! 


Amsterdam said:


> I wish it was warm enough in The Netherlands to wear shorts..
> Great outfit!


Thank you!  It's not even near warm enough in the UK to wear shorts yet but I just had some friends over and it was warm enough indoors to wear them 


jellylicious said:


> Really cute! I called IM NY and they were all sold out. I may get it in the red.


Thank you  That's a shame but the red is just as lovely!


----------



## Kaypa

Amsterdam said:


> My outfit today; wearing the purple Hola jacket and Aniela boots.


Love your outfit Amsterdam! You look so chic! And the background looks very familiar!


----------



## chicjean

Amsterdam said:
			
		

> My outfit today; wearing the purple Hola jacket and Aniela boots.



so chic, as always. beautiful!!


----------



## nycbagfiend

Emmyxo said:


> Finally wore my IM tie dye shorts that I bought in NYC a couple of weeks ago. I wore it with my amos tank slightly rolled up over the top of a plain tank



adorable,emmy!  sigh...wish i could go back in time and try that look!


----------



## nycbagfiend

Amsterdam said:


> My outfit today; wearing the purple Hola jacket and Aniela boots.



that jacket is gorgeous!   such a pretty color on you, amsterdam!


----------



## Isabelfan

Amsterdam said:
			
		

> My outfit today; wearing the purple Hola jacket and Aniela boots.



You, those jeans and aniela boots are match made in heaven!


----------



## soholaleni

I loved this article, called "Inside the world of Isabel Marant"...thought you all might like it too!

http://www.anacecilia.com.au/?p=2784


----------



## am2022

Looking lovely!!! 



Amsterdam said:


> My outfit today; wearing the purple Hola jacket
> 
> and Aniela boots.


----------



## angelastoel

soholaleni said:


> Angela,
> 
> One of your blog pics is being used on Ebay for a listing of the Jordan jacket. Not sure if you mind or not, but thought you would like to know if you haven't seen it already!



thanks for letting me know, I hate when people post my pictures without stating it's not theirs, it may let people think it is me in the picture and when something goes wrong I get a bad name. sometimes I think about watermarking my pictures, but I rather don't, because it ruins my picture...


----------



## Amsterdam

Thanks for all the kind words!

Another outfit pic, wearing the Etoile Fox jacket, belt from the '10 collection and Renells.


----------



## chicjean

soholaleni said:


> I loved this article, called "Inside the world of Isabel Marant"...thought you all might like it too!
> 
> http://www.anacecilia.com.au/?p=2784



Great little article, thank you for sharing! The more I find out about her, the more I just love her.


----------



## chicjean

Amsterdam said:


> Thanks for all the kind words!
> 
> Another outfit pic, wearing the Etoile Fox jacket, belt from the '10 collection and Renells.



Love how you lightened up your Renells with the pink Fox jacket!


----------



## am2022

Love white renells!!! Such a classic!!!




Amsterdam said:


> Thanks for all the kind words!
> 
> Another outfit pic, wearing the Etoile Fox jacket, belt from the '10 collection and Renells.


----------



## Kaypa

Amsterdam said:


> Thanks for all the kind words!
> 
> Another outfit pic, wearing the Etoile Fox jacket, belt from the '10 collection and Renells.


Gorgeous outfit! Love those white Renells!


----------



## Kaypa

soholaleni said:


> I loved this article, called "Inside the world of Isabel Marant"...thought you all might like it too!
> 
> http://www.anacecilia.com.au/?p=2784


Cool article! Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## Jayne1

angelastoel said:


> thanks for letting me know, I hate when people post my pictures without stating it's not theirs, it may let people think it is me in the picture and when something goes wrong I get a bad name. sometimes I think about watermarking my pictures, but I rather don't, because it ruins my picture...


Did you get in touch with the seller?  Can you order them to take it down?


----------



## juneping

Amsterdam said:


> Thanks for all the kind words!
> 
> Another outfit pic, wearing the Etoile Fox jacket, belt from the '10 collection and Renells.



very HOT!!


----------



## soholaleni

birkingal said:


> I've pre-ordered mine from Morgan Clare. I'm not sure where you're based but you can do so in most independent boutiques. Concessions within department stores may also take pre-orders. Hope this helps.



Thank you! I now have my name down on a few wait-lists...haven't found anyone doing pre-orders yet. I'm in the US. Have you seen any other pictures of the jacket to see how it's slightly different? I think the bottom is gathered now. At least thats how it appeared in the pic of Rosie Huntington-Whiteley wearing it. Haven't found any other pics of it yet.


----------



## buzzy2012

French Vogue Editor Emmanuelle Alt styled for IM before becoming editor ( runway shows and ad campaigns) and she wears a bit of IM


----------



## buzzy2012

ps Alt&#8217;s husband, Franck Durand, is the artistic director of IM!


----------



## angelastoel

Jayne1 said:


> Did you get in touch with the seller?  Can you order them to take it down?



I sent her a message that it is quite rude to use someones picture without permission, especially when the person is recognizable on the picture, without stating it is not hers, which might let people think I am the seller.
Luckily she took the picture down.


----------



## mandicakes

angelastoel said:


> I sent her a message that it is quite rude to use someones picture without permission, especially when the person is recognizable on the picture, without stating it is not hers, which might let people think I am the seller.
> Luckily she took the picture down.


Hi angelasoel,

I thought I would let you know that you can get her listing removed for 'copyright'. Email vero@ebay.com and they will send you out an email. You have to state that you are the owner of the images and the owner of your blog (name it). It will ask you to fill in the listing details etc. Just ask for it to be removed if you have continuing issues with the seller and they won't remove them or credit them (whatever it is you're wanting).  

I had issues with my photo's being used too and some seller were selling knock off IM shoes so I was emailing eBay Vero heaps.  If you need any help, feel free to drop me an email


----------



## angelastoel

mandicakes said:


> Hi angelasoel,
> 
> I thought I would let you know that you can get her listing removed for 'copyright'. Email vero@ebay.com and they will send you out an email. You have to state that you are the owner of the images and the owner of your blog (name it). It will ask you to fill in the listing details etc. Just ask for it to be removed if you have continuing issues with the seller and they won't remove them or credit them (whatever it is you're wanting).
> 
> I had issues with my photo's being used too and some seller were selling knock off IM shoes so I was emailing eBay Vero heaps.  If you need any help, feel free to drop me an email



thanks, she already removed my pictures and sent me a message in a very irritated manner that she found it on google and I should be honored instead of angry... well if only she clearly stated it wasn't her in the picture and state where it is from I wouldn't had a problem with it. But luckily she took them off.


----------



## angelastoel

our fellow Dutchie Sylvie van der Vaart definitely knows how to style off her Weez jacket, one of the best combo's I have seen so far! But how can you go wrong with the Rio sandals and a black Birkin..... swoon....


----------



## soholaleni

jellylicious said:


> Really cute! I called IM NY and they were all sold out. I may get it in the red.



Are you talking about the Amos tank?! It is on *tessabit.com* right in M in black and white! I have ordered from this site once before and they are reputable with quick shipping. I received my item in the US in 3 days from Italy. Also, the duties and fees are included in the price and I have a code for free worldwide shipping right now if anyone is interested!


----------



## jellylicious

soholaleni said:


> Are you talking about the Amos tank?! It is on *tessabit.com* right in M in black and white! I have ordered from this site once before and they are reputable with quick shipping. I received my item in the US in 3 days from Italy. Also, the duties and fees are included in the price and I have a code for free worldwide shipping right now if anyone is interested!



Thanks-I received the free shipping email from them today too. Boo...i need small and there's only small left in the green. Still on the fence with that color. I want the white and already own the black ami-long sleeve version.


----------



## jellylicious

angelastoel said:


> our fellow Dutchie Sylvie van der Vaart definitely knows how to style off her Weez jacket, one of the best combo's I have seen so far! But how can you go wrong with the Rio sandals and a black Birkin..... swoon....


Perfection! and that birkin!


----------



## soholaleni

jellylicious said:


> Thanks-I received the free shipping email from them today too. Boo...i need small and there's only small left in the green. Still on the fence with that color. I want the white and already own the black ami-long sleeve version.



Oh darn! What about Creatures of Comfort? The link to their items in one of my emails shows that they still have it in small in black (assuming that they keep this updated). But I'm not sure where you are located, so that may not work for you.


----------



## soholaleni

jellylicious said:


> Thanks-I received the free shipping email from them today too. Boo...i need small and there's only small left in the green. Still on the fence with that color. I want the white and already own the black ami-long sleeve version.



Oh sorry, just saw that you said you wanted white..nevermind


----------



## juneping

soholaleni said:


> Oh sorry, just saw that you said you wanted white..nevermind


 


jellylicious said:


> Thanks-I received the free shipping email from them today too. Boo...i need small and there's only small left in the green. Still on the fence with that color. I want the white and already own the black ami-long sleeve version.


 
can either of you PM me the free shipping code? i read the fine print, free shipping is only valid for $160 or more....am i wrong? i am hoping to be wrong...


----------



## soholaleni

juneping said:


> can either of you PM me the free shipping code? i read the fine print, free shipping is only valid for $160 or more....am i wrong? i am hoping to be wrong...



Juneping,
I am looking in the email they sent to me, and I actually don't see a code. I assumed there was one in the email, but didn't look closely until now. I guess you don't need a code for the offer to apply, and when I go to the site, I don't see any details about a minimum you must spend. Sorry, thats not very helpful


----------



## birkingal

soholaleni said:


> Thank you! I now have my name down on a few wait-lists...haven't found anyone doing pre-orders yet. I'm in the US. Have you seen any other pictures of the jacket to see how it's slightly different? I think the bottom is gathered now. At least thats how it appeared in the pic of Rosie Huntington-Whiteley wearing it. Haven't found any other pics of it yet.



My understanding from what I gathered from my SA and the lovely Mandi (TPFer) is that it comes in black and framboise. It looks like the Keni as it doesn't have the belt along the hem. I don't think there are pics but it's less than half the price of the Keni.


----------



## birkingal

Amsterdam said:


> Thanks for all the kind words!
> 
> Another outfit pic, wearing the Etoile Fox jacket, belt from the '10 collection and Renells.



Amsterdam, I tried on the Fox in the store but it looked nowhere near as good as it is on you.


----------



## juneping

soholaleni said:


> Juneping,
> I am looking in the email they sent to me, and I actually don't see a code. I assumed there was one in the email, but didn't look closely until now. I guess you don't need a code for the offer to apply, and when I go to the site, I don't see any details about a minimum you must spend. Sorry, thats not very helpful


 
i sent a message to them and heard back already. no free shipping unless more than 160 buck....
you can click on the * sign next to the free shipping ad....


----------



## tonkamama

*Today's outfit ~ Jafney dress with Malky trench coat *

I found Malky looks great with dress or skirt.  

My Ulyse jacket should be here on Wed....  can't wait!!


----------



## Tee

Amsterdam said:


> Thanks for all the kind words!
> 
> Another outfit pic, wearing the Etoile Fox jacket, belt from the '10 collection and Renells.



Gorgeous outfit! Love everything about it! You look stunning! 



tonkamama said:


> *Today's outfit ~ Jafney dress with Malky trench coat *
> 
> I found Malky looks great with dress or skirt.
> 
> My Ulyse jacket should be here on Wed....  can't wait!!



Looking absolutely amazing like always Tonka! And I can't wait to see mod pics of you in the Ulyse!  Awesome that you found one!!


----------



## mandicakes

birkingal said:


> My understanding from what I gathered from my SA and the lovely Mandi (TPFer) is that it comes in black and framboise. It looks like the Keni as it doesn't have the belt along the hem. I don't think there are pics but it's less than half the price of the Keni.


 
Hi lovlies 

The Kady is coming in three different colours - Black, Framboise (deep red kind of colour), and rust (a friend in France told me this colour as she went to IM store there).  

It's a cross in style between the Keni and the Sade. It's very similar to the Sade cute, has the shoulder tabs at the top, quilting (like the Keni through the upper chest area), and 2x horizontal zips near the bust (like the Sade) and 2x diagonal zips at the front (like the Keni).  No belt at the base. 

It's from the Etoile range and approx half the price that IM leather jackets normally retail for.  Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## mandicakes

angelastoel said:


> thanks, she already removed my pictures and sent me a message in a very irritated manner that she found it on google and I should be honored instead of angry... well if only she clearly stated it wasn't her in the picture and state where it is from I wouldn't had a problem with it. But luckily she took them off.


 
I'm glad it got sorted. I understand you wanting the reference back to your blog/you. Ebay listings and some people on there can really test us!


----------



## mandicakes

tonkamama said:


> *Today's outfit ~ Jafney dress with Malky trench coat *
> 
> I found Malky looks great with dress or skirt.
> 
> My Ulyse jacket should be here on Wed.... can't wait!!


 
I love this look!  I can't believe you managed to snag the Ulyse jacket. What a find!

Amsterdam... killer styling 

I thought I would share a pic of my IM Sherman puffer jacket (from Winter 2011 collection).  A heap more pic's here http://www.findmeamuse.com/2012/05/isabel-marant-sherman-puffer-jacket.html


----------



## tonkamama

Tee said:


> Looking absolutely amazing like always Tonka! And I can't wait to see mod pics of you in the Ulyse!  Awesome that you found one!!



*Tee ~* Thank you and finally I can join the Ulyse club!  



mandicakes said:


> I love this look!  I can't believe you managed to snag the Ulyse jacket. What a find!
> 
> I thought I would share a pic of my IM Sherman puffer jacket (from Winter 2011 collection).  A heap more pic's here http://www.findmeamuse.com/2012/05/isabel-marant-sherman-puffer-jacket.html



*mandicakes ~* Happy to see you on here again!!  I bookmarked your blog and often referred to your blog for inspiration and useful "advance" info on new arrival items...    (for example the new upcoming FW sneakers ...   ).  The architecture buildings were amazing too.    

Love your new IM addition & your killer booties pairing!!  They look super cool and chic together!!


----------



## tonkamama

mandicakes said:


> Hi lovlies
> 
> The Kady is coming in three different colours - Black, Framboise (deep red kind of colour), and rust (a friend in France told me this colour as she went to IM store there).
> 
> It's a cross in style between the Keni and the Sade. It's very similar to the Sade cute, has the shoulder tabs at the top, quilting (like the Keni through the upper chest area), and 2x horizontal zips near the bust (like the Sade) and 2x diagonal zips at the front (like the Keni).  No belt at the base.
> 
> It's from the Etoile range and approx half the price that IM leather jackets normally retail for.  Absolutely gorgeous!


*mandicakes ~* So the Kady comes only 1/2 of the price?!  Framboise color sounds exciting!  I always love red color!  

May I ask...  what is your thought on the 2012 FW Hippo jacket and the cowgirl boots?  Esp the cowgirl boots, are the more trendy or you think more "classic"??  Thank you.


----------



## mandicakes

tonkamama said:


> *mandicakes ~* So the Kady comes only 1/2 of the price?! Framboise color sounds exciting! I always love red color!
> 
> May I ask... what is your thought on the 2012 FW Hippo jacket and the cowgirl boots? Esp the cowgirl boots, are the more trendy or you think more "classic"?? Thank you.


 

Thanks your so sweet!  I really liked the quilting on the Hippo jacket.  I'm funny with jackets though, especially the beaded ones. I like to see them first before ordering.  I loved the Milwauke boot in black (this one but black) http://modaoperandi.com/isabel-marant-accessories-fw-2012/milwauke-boot-62381/  I think they will be the more classic of the boots (my opinion), even though they are still 'trendy' too. 

I loved the David coat and the red Rodwell pants (look 24) http://modaoperandi.com/isabel-marant-fw-2012/looks/look-24-11878/
Also the Wilem dress (look 19) but not sure if the shirring will suit me.  Crossing fingers  http://modaoperandi.com/isabel-marant-fw-2012/looks/look-19-11909/

The Kady jacket is suppose to be (approximate price here) under 700 pounds.  Sorry I've been MIA. I find it difficult to maintain everything these days unfortunately.  Hey did you see that the new collection sneakers have hit Paris already?  I've seen the blue and black.  That means they should only be a few weeks off other stores I think.  I need more time to save!!!!


----------



## tonkamama

mandicakes said:


> Thanks your so sweet!  I really liked the quilting on the Hippo jacket.  I'm funny with jackets though, especially the beaded ones. I like to see them first before ordering.  I loved the Milwauke boot in black (this one but black) http://modaoperandi.com/isabel-marant-accessories-fw-2012/milwauke-boot-62381/  I think they will be the more classic of the boots (my opinion), even though they are still 'trendy' too.
> 
> I loved the David coat and the red Rodwell pants (look 24) http://modaoperandi.com/isabel-marant-fw-2012/looks/look-24-11878/
> Also the Wilem dress (look 19) but not sure if the shirring will suit me.  Crossing fingers  http://modaoperandi.com/isabel-marant-fw-2012/looks/look-19-11909/
> 
> The Kady jacket is suppose to be (approximate price here) under 700 pounds.  Sorry I've been MIA. I find it difficult to maintain everything these days unfortunately.  Hey did you see that the new collection sneakers have hit Paris already?  I've seen the blue and black.  That means they should only be a few weeks off other stores I think.  I need more time to save!!!!


*Thank you Mandi!! * You have amazing taste!!  David coat is sure a stable classic piece and the red Rodwell pants are so chic...  going to be on my wishlist!!

For rest of the FW 2012 line... I am not too crazy for the cowgirl shirts and pants, except the cowgirl boots!!  I know there are another lower cone heels version which I may have a chance to order them.... so I will see. 

I saw few FW new sneakers collection are up on eBay with crazy $ tag and the blue color ones are TDF!!  These are going to be my 1st high top sneakers collection so I have the grey (Bekett) and black (Bazil??) ones on my wish list....


----------



## DollyAntics

mandicakes said:
			
		

> Thanks your so sweet!  I really liked the quilting on the Hippo jacket.  I'm funny with jackets though, especially the beaded ones. I like to see them first before ordering.  I loved the Milwauke boot in black (this one but black) http://modaoperandi.com/isabel-marant-accessories-fw-2012/milwauke-boot-62381/  I think they will be the more classic of the boots (my opinion), even though they are still 'trendy' too.
> 
> I loved the David coat and the red Rodwell pants (look 24) http://modaoperandi.com/isabel-marant-fw-2012/looks/look-24-11878/
> Also the Wilem dress (look 19) but not sure if the shirring will suit me.  Crossing fingers  http://modaoperandi.com/isabel-marant-fw-2012/looks/look-19-11909/
> 
> The Kady jacket is suppose to be (approximate price here) under 700 pounds.  Sorry I've been MIA. I find it difficult to maintain everything these days unfortunately.  Hey did you see that the new collection sneakers have hit Paris already?  I've seen the blue and black.  That means they should only be a few weeks off other stores I think.  I need more time to save!!!!



Ohhhhh I'm so obsessed with her high tops!! Where did you see the black ones? Are they the black python print? TIA!


----------



## chantal

tonkamama said:


> *Today's outfit ~ Jafney dress with Malky trench coat *
> 
> I found Malky looks great with dress or skirt.
> 
> My Ulyse jacket should be here on Wed....  can't wait!!



Tonkamama you look AMAZING! I am so glad we found the Ulyse, you are going to rock it! What arm swag do you have going on there? I am loving your whole look!


----------



## soholaleni

mandicakes said:


> Hi lovlies
> 
> The Kady is coming in three different colours - Black, Framboise (deep red kind of colour), and rust (a friend in France told me this colour as she went to IM store there).
> 
> It's a cross in style between the Keni and the Sade. It's very similar to the Sade cute, has the shoulder tabs at the top, quilting (like the Keni through the upper chest area), and 2x horizontal zips near the bust (like the Sade) and 2x diagonal zips at the front (like the Keni).  No belt at the base.
> 
> It's from the Etoile range and approx half the price that IM leather jackets normally retail for.  Absolutely gorgeous!



Thanks for the info!! Thats soo helpful! I think the drop in price is the best part


----------



## soholaleni

juneping said:


> i sent a message to them and heard back already. no free shipping unless more than 160 buck....
> you can click on the * sign next to the free shipping ad....



Oh thanks, surprised I was so blind and didn't see that!


----------



## nycbagfiend

tonkamama said:


> *Today's outfit ~ Jafney dress with Malky trench coat *
> 
> I found Malky looks great with dress or skirt.
> 
> My Ulyse jacket should be here on Wed....  can't wait!!



looking lovely as usual, tonka!  you're also making a great case for the malky! 

can't wait to see the ulyse on you!


----------



## nycbagfiend

mandicakes said:


> Thanks your so sweet!  I really liked the quilting on the Hippo jacket.  I'm funny with jackets though, especially the beaded ones. I like to see them first before ordering.  I loved the Milwauke boot in black (this one but black) http://modaoperandi.com/isabel-marant-accessories-fw-2012/milwauke-boot-62381/  I think they will be the more classic of the boots (my opinion), even though they are still 'trendy' too.
> 
> I loved the David coat and the red Rodwell pants (look 24) http://modaoperandi.com/isabel-marant-fw-2012/looks/look-24-11878/
> Also the Wilem dress (look 19) but not sure if the shirring will suit me.  Crossing fingers  http://modaoperandi.com/isabel-marant-fw-2012/looks/look-19-11909/
> 
> The Kady jacket is suppose to be (approximate price here) under 700 pounds.  Sorry I've been MIA. I find it difficult to maintain everything these days unfortunately.  Hey did you see that the new collection sneakers have hit Paris already?  I've seen the blue and black.  That means they should only be a few weeks off other stores I think.  I need more time to save!!!!



i love your picks, mandicakes!  i've been so focused on spring/summer that i haven't taken much notice of fall...i think i need some catching up to do!

thanks for the info on the kady--looking forward to that one, esp the price point!


----------



## birkingal

mandicakes said:


> Hi lovlies
> 
> The Kady is coming in three different colours - Black, Framboise (deep red kind of colour), and rust (a friend in France told me this colour as she went to IM store there).
> 
> It's a cross in style between the Keni and the Sade. It's very similar to the Sade cute, has the shoulder tabs at the top, quilting (like the Keni through the upper chest area), and 2x horizontal zips near the bust (like the Sade) and 2x diagonal zips at the front (like the Keni).  No belt at the base.
> 
> It's from the Etoile range and approx half the price that IM leather jackets normally retail for.  Absolutely gorgeous!



You explained it far better than I did. I was lost when the SA went into the zigzags and quilt. :shame:


----------



## birkingal

I picked this jacket from the Etoile line when I was in Turkey. No idea what it's called. Anyone knows? I was debating whether to get rid of it because it was so darn cold here but then this week.... the sun came out.  For the first time in ....err... I can't remember, I can start getting some color on my skin  (I've been told that I'm starting to look like the Twilight's Cullens )


----------



## birkingal

tonkamama said:


> *Today's outfit ~ Jafney dress with Malky trench coat *
> 
> I found Malky looks great with dress or skirt.
> 
> My Ulyse jacket should be here on Wed....  can't wait!!




The Malky looks amazing with the dress and boots, Tonka. I just love how you pair the outfits. Absolute perfection!


----------



## am2022

tonka!!! lovely pic again! please post more!!!



tonkamama said:


> *Today's outfit ~ Jafney dress with Malky trench coat *
> 
> I found Malky looks great with dress or skirt.
> 
> My Ulyse jacket should be here on Wed.... can't wait!!


----------



## am2022

hey "M" love this outfit! so casual cool and laid back!!!



birkingal said:


> I picked this jacket from the Etoile line when I was in Turkey. No idea what it's called. Anyone knows? I was debating whether to get rid of it because it was so darn cold here but then this week.... the sun came out.  For the first time in ....err... I can't remember, I can start getting some color on my skin  (I've been told that I'm starting to look like the Twilight's Cullens )


----------



## am2022

Mandi good to see you again!!! Love love this coat as well as Alt's Elori!!!
Im a big diehard Alt fan as well!!! 





mandicakes said:


> I love this look! I can't believe you managed to snag the Ulyse jacket. What a find!
> 
> Amsterdam... killer styling
> 
> I thought I would share a pic of my IM Sherman puffer jacket (from Winter 2011 collection). A heap more pic's here http://www.findmeamuse.com/2012/05/isabel-marant-sherman-puffer-jacket.html


----------



## chicjean

tonkamama said:


> *Today's outfit ~ Jafney dress with Malky trench coat *
> 
> I found Malky looks great with dress or skirt.
> 
> My Ulyse jacket should be here on Wed....  can't wait!!



Tonka!!! So fabulous as always! I love your Ulyse! So glad you tracked one down!




mandicakes said:


> I love this look!  I can't believe you managed to snag the Ulyse jacket. What a find!
> 
> Amsterdam... killer styling
> 
> I thought I would share a pic of my IM Sherman puffer jacket (from Winter 2011 collection).  A heap more pic's here http://www.findmeamuse.com/2012/05/isabel-marant-sherman-puffer-jacket.html



So glad to see you back here! Been following your blog. I love this!




birkingal said:


> I picked this jacket from the Etoile line when I was in Turkey. No idea what it's called. Anyone knows? I was debating whether to get rid of it because it was so darn cold here but then this week.... the sun came out.  For the first time in ....err... I can't remember, I can start getting some color on my skin  (I've been told that I'm starting to look like the Twilight's Cullens )



Cute pairing! Don't know what that jacket is called, but it's a great piece!


----------



## nycbagfiend

birkingal said:


> I picked this jacket from the Etoile line when I was in Turkey. No idea what it's called. Anyone knows? I was debating whether to get rid of it because it was so darn cold here but then this week.... the sun came out.  For the first time in ....err... I can't remember, I can start getting some color on my skin  (I've been told that I'm starting to look like the Twilight's Cullens )



very chic!  i'm not familiar w/that jacket name but i like! 

glad the weather is picking up!  i used to live in london and i remember the 2 summers i spent there...well, not much summer weather (not that there's anything wrong w/looking like those cullens--they're pretty good-looking for vampires!


----------



## angelastoel

@ tonkamama: you look amazing AGAIN...
I wore my flana yesterday:


----------



## Kaypa

tonkamama said:
			
		

> Today's outfit ~ Jafney dress with Malky trench coat
> 
> I found Malky looks great with dress or skirt.
> 
> My Ulyse jacket should be here on Wed....  can't wait!!



Tonkamama, love your outfit! You look so stylish! Congrats with the Ulyse, can't wait to see you wearing it!


----------



## jellylicious

tonkamama said:


> *Today's outfit ~ Jafney dress with Malky trench coat *
> 
> I found Malky looks great with dress or skirt.
> 
> My Ulyse jacket should be here on Wed....  can't wait!!


Looking HOT as usual! Love this! 



mandicakes said:


> I love this look!  I can't believe you managed to snag the Ulyse jacket. What a find!
> 
> Amsterdam... killer styling
> 
> I thought I would share a pic of my IM Sherman puffer jacket (from Winter 2011 collection).  A heap more pic's here http://www.findmeamuse.com/2012/05/isabel-marant-sherman-puffer-jacket.html


You are the MUSE! So stylish! I love this shot-very cool.


mandicakes said:


> Hi lovlies
> 
> The Kady is coming in three different colours - Black, Framboise (deep red kind of colour), and rust (a friend in France told me this colour as she went to IM store there).
> 
> It's a cross in style between the Keni and the Sade. It's very similar to the Sade cute, has the shoulder tabs at the top, quilting (like the Keni through the upper chest area), and 2x horizontal zips near the bust (like the Sade) and 2x diagonal zips at the front (like the Keni).  No belt at the base.
> 
> It's from the Etoile range and approx half the price that IM leather jackets normally retail for.  Absolutely gorgeous!


OK I want one! 



birkingal said:


> I picked this jacket from the Etoile line when I was in Turkey. No idea what it's called. Anyone knows? I was debating whether to get rid of it because it was so darn cold here but then this week.... the sun came out.  For the first time in ....err... I can't remember, I can start getting some color on my skin  (I've been told that I'm starting to look like the Twilight's Cullens )


YAY for the sun! Awesome pairing. I want the sun to come out here-no luck today.



angelastoel said:


> @ tonkamama: you look amazing AGAIN...
> I wore my flana yesterday:


Gorgeous!


----------



## susu1978

I hav been eyeing this,saw it in person and it looks gorgeous.


----------



## Alegory

I just got a text from my SA at traffic in bev center mall 
California 

She is having a pre sale 30% off IM 
Ask for Laura  

They have great stuff  hope some one can use this !


----------



## mandicakes

So glad to see you back here! Been following your blog. I love this!

 Thanks so much.  It's good to be back although I always spend more when I'm on the forum 


Cute pairing! Don't know what that jacket is called, but it's a great piece![/QUOTE]



DollyAntics said:


> Ohhhhh I'm so obsessed with her high tops!! Where did you see the black ones? Are they the black python print? TIA!


 
Hey... my black are from the Winter 2011 range (Bekkets) so don't have the black python print but I see they have already been released in Paris so won't be far off all the other stores. Maybe a few weeks. The python print ones look amazing!  Are you going to get a pair?

Hi birkingal ("M") I love your Etoile jacket! That's definitely a keeper.  Glad to see you're finally have some sun! 

I hope this message displays correctly. I have no idea how to multi-quote messages so sorry if I haven't replied to anyone. Trying to figure it out


----------



## mandicakes

tonkamama said:


> *Thank you Mandi!! *You have amazing taste!! David coat is sure a stable classic piece and the red Rodwell pants are so chic... going to be on my wishlist!!
> 
> For rest of the FW 2012 line... I am not too crazy for the cowgirl shirts and pants, except the cowgirl boots!! I know there are another lower cone heels version which I may have a chance to order them.... so I will see.
> 
> I saw few FW new sneakers collection are up on eBay with crazy $ tag and the blue color ones are TDF!! These are going to be my 1st high top sneakers collection so I have the grey (Bekett) and black (Bazil??) ones on my wish list....


 
I'm the same. I can't do cowgirl style.  I'm really trying to focus on not getting carried away this season and trying to stick to more classic pieces rather than 'fashionable' if that makes sense.  Trying to get more of a long term wardrobe rather than things that a good for one season.  

I saw them too.  I think people are buying them up and just selling them now as they can make $$.  I love the blue too. Stunning colour!  If I get another pair  I'll get the anthracite I think. Yes the black are called Bazil and they have the black python print on them. Really nice!  Are you going to get any? Silly question isn't it


----------



## deango

My outfit of the day


----------



## tonkamama

*Thank you all ladies for your kind words!! * 

*chantal ~* I want to specially thank you for leading me to the last size 36 Ulyse jacket on earth!!  I was wearing stacked of Hermes Rivale, Bal GH bracelets & my "once was new and now vintage" Cartier watch.     

*nycbagfiend ~* to my surprise that malky has becoming my "working dog"...  LOL...  I been wearing it a lot lately as it is so light weight and justify for a breezy Spring day event.  

*birkingal ~ *glad you kept the military style jacket, it is so casual chic!!  You gonna find many great pairing ideas!!  

*angelastoel ~* just can not get enough of your Flana jacket!! Work of art!!  



chantal said:


> Tonkamama you look AMAZING! I am so glad we found the Ulyse, you are going to rock it! What arm swag do you have going on there? I am loving your whole look!





nycbagfiend said:


> looking lovely as usual, tonka!  you're also making a great case for the malky!
> 
> can't wait to see the ulyse on you!





birkingal said:


> I picked this jacket from the Etoile line when I was in Turkey. No idea what it's called. Anyone knows? I was debating whether to get rid of it because it was so darn cold here but then this week.... the sun came out.  For the first time in ....err... I can't remember, I can start getting some color on my skin  (I've been told that I'm starting to look like the Twilight's Cullens )





birkingal said:


> The Malky looks amazing with the dress and boots, Tonka. I just love how you pair the outfits. Absolute perfection!





amacasa said:


> tonka!!! lovely pic again! please post more!!!





chicjean said:


> Tonka!!! So fabulous as always! I love your Ulyse! So glad you tracked one down!





angelastoel said:


> @ tonkamama: you look amazing AGAIN...
> I wore my flana yesterday:





Kaypa said:


> Tonkamama, love your outfit! You look so stylish! Congrats with the Ulyse, can't wait to see you wearing it!





jellylicious said:


> Looking HOT as usual! Love this!


----------



## tonkamama

deango said:


> My outfit of the day


Amazing jacket!!!  Totally in love but I can only admiring it every time you ladies post it on here!!


----------



## tonkamama

mandicakes said:


> I'm the same. I can't do cowgirl style.  I'm really trying to focus on not getting carried away this season and trying to stick to more classic pieces rather than 'fashionable' if that makes sense.  Trying to get more of a long term wardrobe rather than things that a good for one season.
> 
> I saw them too.  I think people are buying them up and just selling them now as they can make $$.  I love the blue too. Stunning colour!  If I get another pair  I'll get the anthracite I think. Yes the black are called Bazil and they have the black python print on them. Really nice!  *Are you going to get any?* Silly question isn't it


*Mandi ~* hehe...  I missed the boat last season so this time I am not letting them go!!  If everything goes well ...  I hope I can get both (the grey & black)!!


----------



## soholaleni

deango said:


> My outfit of the day



Love both the shirt and jacket!!


----------



## soholaleni

tonkamama said:


> *Today's outfit ~ Jafney dress with Malky trench coat *
> 
> I found Malky looks great with dress or skirt.
> 
> My Ulyse jacket should be here on Wed....  can't wait!!



Great outfit! Looking forward to seeing your Ulyse, as I've promised myself I wont buy it and instead admire how everyone else wears it


----------



## soholaleni

So I finally took the plunge and bought the Franklin boots on ebay, and of course with my luck they were somehow lost in the mail!! The seller was verry nice and refunded me right away, but unless they are found, I'm back at square 1 trying to find a pair. Very sad


----------



## tonkamama

soholaleni said:


> Great outfit! Looking forward to seeing your Ulyse, as I've promised myself I wont buy it and instead admire how everyone else wears it


*soholaleni ~* thank you and I am clicking on the UPS tracking every now and then ....    I am so sorry about what happened to your Franklin boots!!  Keep looking and I am sure there will be another one pops up on eBay soon.


----------



## nancybird

I love the Yuli scarf, the raw silk is just so soft and beautiful to wear. 
I have the yellow, red and green version, but am hoping to find the cream with beige and light pink, ( ecru?) 
 I can't find one anywhere.
Any suggestions, I am new to the Forum!


----------



## tonkamama

nancybird said:


> I love the Yuli scarf, the raw silk is just so soft and beautiful to wear.
> I have the yellow, red and green version, but am hoping to find the cream with beige and light pink, ( ecru?)
> I can't find one anywhere.
> Any suggestions, I am new to the Forum!


*nancybird ~* welcome to the IM thread!!  The only place you may find the beige color scarf is via eBay but you need to pay for a premium for it.  GL


----------



## tonkamama

mandicakes said:


> I'm the same. I can't do cowgirl style.  I'm really trying to focus on not getting carried away this season and trying to stick to more classic pieces rather than 'fashionable' if that makes sense.  Trying to get more of a long term wardrobe rather than things that a good for one season.
> 
> I saw them too.  I think people are buying them up and just selling them now as they can make $$.  I love the blue too. Stunning colour!  If I get another pair  I'll get the anthracite I think. Yes the black are called Bazil and they have the black python print on them. Really nice!  Are you going to get any? Silly question isn't it


*mandi ~* May I ask again...  have you seen any new Bobbys or Bostons released yet?  Are Bostons have similar prints like Bazil?  TIA.


----------



## flower71

tonkamama said:


> *Today's outfit ~ Jafney dress with Malky trench coat *
> 
> I found Malky looks great with dress or skirt.
> 
> My Ulyse jacket should be here on Wed....  can't wait!!


Cute! So chic, tonka, you're right, that coat goes beautifully with your dress
Can't wait to see you wearing your Ulyse. I took it to Istanbul last weekend, was a hit I think


----------



## flower71

mandicakes said:


> I'm the same. *I can't do cowgirl style.*  I'm really trying to focus on not getting carried away this season and trying to stick to more classic pieces rather than 'fashionable' if that makes sense.  Trying to get more of a long term wardrobe rather than things that a good for one season.


So true about the cowboy style! Thanks so much for all the info. Those cowboy booties look gorgeous, but hopefully for me, much too high!! 4 inches, wow...I know tonka's waiting for the lower heel version...About the David coat, it's beautiful and a classic piece. The price range is way over my budget...I think I'd get that leather jacket birkingal has preordered (the Kady), sounds divine!!
Great to see you around...I know how bad tpf is to the wallet, so some times I HAVE TO VANISH


----------



## flower71

deango said:


> My outfit of the day


this is a perfect summer look, and I want your legs!


----------



## nycbagfiend

soholaleni said:


> So I finally took the plunge and bought the Franklin boots on ebay, and of course with my luck they were somehow lost in the mail!! The seller was verry nice and refunded me right away, but unless they are found, I'm back at square 1 trying to find a pair. Very sad



so sorry about the lost package--how frustrating!

i'm not sure what size/color you're looking for, but yoox has the franklins in navy, size 9, 10, 11....would that work?!


----------



## nycbagfiend

angelastoel said:


> @ tonkamama: you look amazing AGAIN...
> I wore my flana yesterday:





deango said:


> My outfit of the day



i will never tire of seeing this gorgeous jacket! one day i'll get my hands on one! 

you both look lovely--i like how it can be styled differently!


----------



## jellylicious

deango said:


> My outfit of the day


Cute and summery! Looking good Deango.



soholaleni said:


> So I finally took the plunge and bought the Franklin boots on ebay, and of course with my luck they were somehow lost in the mail!! The seller was verry nice and refunded me right away, but unless they are found, I'm back at square 1 trying to find a pair. Very sad


Hope you find another pair soon and maybe those sizes in Yoox is your size!!! 



flower71 said:


> So true about the cowboy style! Thanks so much for all the info. Those cowboy booties look gorgeous, but hopefully for me, much too high!! 4 inches, wow...I know tonka's waiting for the lower heel version...About the David coat, it's beautiful and a classic piece. The price range is way over my budget...I think I'd get that leather jacket birkingal has preordered (the Kady), sounds divine!!
> Great to see you around...I know how bad tpf is to the wallet, so some times I HAVE TO VANISH


I hear ya Flower71-my wallet is def crying and need to stay away at times but it's like trying to quit smoking.  Going to Paris/Nice in July-trying hard to save money for IM shopping. That said, the Kady is so tempting...heehee


----------



## soholaleni

tonkamama said:


> *soholaleni ~* thank you and I am clicking on the UPS tracking every now and then ....    I am so sorry about what happened to your Franklin boots!!  Keep looking and I am sure there will be another one pops up on eBay soon.





nycbagfiend said:


> so sorry about the lost package--how frustrating!
> 
> i'm not sure what size/color you're looking for, but yoox has the franklins in navy, size 9, 10, 11....would that work?!





jellylicious said:


> Cute and summery! Looking good Deango.
> 
> 
> Hope you find another pair soon and maybe those sizes in Yoox is your size!!!
> 
> 
> I hear ya Flower71-my wallet is def crying and need to stay away at times but it's like trying to quit smoking.  Going to Paris/Nice in July-trying hard to save money for IM shopping. That said, the Kady is so tempting...heehee



Thanks everyone! I DO take a size 40 or 41, but I realllly wanted the black and not navy. Perhaps I will settle for navy if I can't find the black anytime soon and they are still available. Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## chicjean

angelastoel said:


> @ tonkamama: you look amazing AGAIN...
> I wore my flana yesterday:





deango said:


> My outfit of the day



You both look amazing! Love these outfits- so perfect for summer!!


----------



## tonkamama

flower71 said:


> So true about the cowboy style! Thanks so much for all the info. Those cowboy booties look gorgeous, but hopefully for me, much too high!! 4 inches, wow...I know tonka's waiting for the lower heel version...About the David coat, it's beautiful and a classic piece. The price range is way over my budget...I think I'd get that leather jacket birkingal has preordered (the Kady), sounds divine!!
> Great to see you around...I know how bad tpf is to the wallet, so some times I HAVE TO VANISH


*flower71 ~* thank you dear!!  BTW ..the Baby Blackson cowgirl boots come with 3.5 cone heels ....    I know I need to vanish from here too and glad that I don't have much interests in the FW line (then again that was exactly what I thought about the SS line...LOL).  I was pretty good on track about my spending but got throw off the wagon on few more pairs of IM pants (esp the Reos!)  ... I better be good next season!


----------



## Kaypa

soholaleni said:


> So I finally took the plunge and bought the Franklin boots on ebay, and of course with my luck they were somehow lost in the mail!! The seller was verry nice and refunded me right away, but unless they are found, I'm back at square 1 trying to find a pair. Very sad


I'm so sorry to hear that your Franklins got lost in the mail. I hope they will somehow still turn up or that you will find another pair. If I spot a pair in a size 40 or 41, I will let you know.


----------



## tb-purselover

Pics of the F/W12 Etoile Line here:

http://www.charlotteforshine.com/2012/05/isabel-marant-hst-2012.html


----------



## am2022

looking so lovely!!! and i agree with flower...we want your legs!!!



deango said:


> My outfit of the day


----------



## am2022

thanks TB for the pics... dangerous zone no?



tb-purselover said:


> Pics of the F/W12 Etoile Line here:
> 
> http://www.charlotteforshine.com/2012/05/isabel-marant-hst-2012.html


----------



## chicjean

tb-purselover said:
			
		

> Pics of the F/W12 Etoile Line here:
> 
> http://www.charlotteforshine.com/2012/05/isabel-marant-hst-2012.html



I think I'm getting more excited for Etoile than the main line this year.... Need to start saving now!


----------



## nycbagfiend

tb-purselover said:


> Pics of the F/W12 Etoile Line here:
> 
> http://www.charlotteforshine.com/2012/05/isabel-marant-hst-2012.html



thanks for sharing, tb....i think i'm liking the etoile line more then mainline...it's more subtle cowgirl then yippe-ki-ay in yo' face cowgirl!


----------



## soholaleni

Kaypa said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that your Franklins got lost in the mail. I hope they will somehow still turn up or that you will find another pair. If I spot a pair in a size 40 or 41, I will let you know.



Thank you!! You are so kind


----------



## tonkamama

Ladies...  my new jacket has finally arrived this afternoon!!  I can't wait and took it out for a rid!!  

FYI: I am 5'7"


----------



## nycbagfiend

tonkamama said:


> Ladies...  my new jacket has finally arrived this afternoon!!  I can't wait and took it out for a rid!!
> 
> FYI: I am 5'7"



perfection, tonka--love it on you...congrats!!

may i ask, what shoes are you wearing? love the style!


----------



## Nevertodesire

Ooo, the Etoile AW looks fantastic!

Too many pics to quote, but may I say everyone is looking fabulous in their IM - I love how it suits so many different people, and is really one of the few designers you can wear on the street - and for several years, not just one season.

I'm heading to Paris in August with my husband and baby, obviously I'm only focused on going to Isabel Marant (ok, and maybe getting some of those nutella crepes on the street corners) but which store is the best one to go to? Thanks!


----------



## tb-purselover

Hi *tonka*!

It looks great on you! Congrats on finding one. The fit is perfect.



tonkamama said:


> Ladies...  my new jacket has finally arrived this afternoon!!  I can't wait and took it out for a rid!!
> 
> FYI: I am 5'7"


----------



## tb-purselover

nycbagfiend said:


> thanks for sharing, tb....i think i'm liking the etoile line more then mainline...it's more subtle cowgirl then yippe-ki-ay in yo' face cowgirl!



Yeah, I am really liking the etoile line this coming season. I'm excited to see more.


----------



## Jayne1

tonkamama said:


> Ladies...  my new jacket has finally arrived this afternoon!!  I can't wait and took it out for a rid!!
> 
> FYI: I am 5'7"


Gorgeous!


----------



## juneping

tb-purselover said:


> Pics of the F/W12 Etoile Line here:
> 
> http://www.charlotteforshine.com/2012/05/isabel-marant-hst-2012.html










thanks for sharing...these are my favs...


----------



## Tee

soholaleni said:


> So I finally took the plunge and bought the Franklin boots on ebay, and of course with my luck they were somehow lost in the mail!! The seller was verry nice and refunded me right away, but unless they are found, I'm back at square 1 trying to find a pair. Very sad



Soholaleni, so sorry this happened! I'm really hoping that you'll be able to find another pair. Keeping my fingers crossed for you sweetie! 



tb-purselover said:


> Pics of the F/W12 Etoile Line here:
> 
> http://www.charlotteforshine.com/2012/05/isabel-marant-hst-2012.html



Totally liking what I'm seeing! Thanks for sharing! 



tonkamama said:


> Ladies...  my new jacket has finally arrived this afternoon!!  I can't wait and took it out for a rid!!
> 
> FYI: I am 5'7"



Tonka, the Ulyse looks absolutely amazing on you! I just love how you styled it!


----------



## juneping

hi i need your input....can anyone who owns *gava* tell me if they run TTS and how comfy they are...thanks!!


----------



## am2022

yay tonka !!! Finally Ulyse is home.. enjoy her in good health!!!



tonkamama said:


> Ladies...  my new jacket has finally arrived this afternoon!!  I can't wait and took it out for a rid!!
> 
> FYI: I am 5'7"


----------



## jellybebe

juneping said:
			
		

> thanks for sharing...these are my favs...



Love the jacket, it's quite Lexy-ish!


----------



## flower71

tonkamama said:


> Ladies...  my new jacket has finally arrived this afternoon!!  I can't wait and took it out for a rid!!
> 
> FYI: I am 5'7"


gorgeous!! I love it and knew you'd be rocking that jacket!! those shoes ain't bad either


----------



## chicjean

tonkamama said:


> Ladies...  my new jacket has finally arrived this afternoon!!  I can't wait and took it out for a rid!!
> 
> FYI: I am 5'7"



Tonka, AMAZING!!  So so glad you were able to track one down! I'm with *nycbagfiend*, love your shoes! Where are they from???


----------



## Emmyxo

Hi everyone  just wondering if anyone knows when the NAP sale will start for the UK site? I have my eye on a pair of IM shoes which I'm hoping to get when the sales start!


----------



## soholaleni

tonkamama said:


> Ladies...  my new jacket has finally arrived this afternoon!!  I can't wait and took it out for a rid!!
> 
> FYI: I am 5'7"




Looks great on you!!! Its the perfect size I think. Love it with those shoes, too


----------



## soholaleni

Tee said:


> Soholaleni, so sorry this happened! I'm really hoping that you'll be able to find another pair. Keeping my fingers crossed for you sweetie!
> 
> 
> 
> Totally liking what I'm seeing! Thanks for sharing!
> 
> 
> 
> Tonka, the Ulyse looks absolutely amazing on you! I just love how you styled it!



Thanks Tee!!


----------



## jellylicious

tb-purselover said:


> Pics of the F/W12 Etoile Line here:
> 
> http://www.charlotteforshine.com/2012/05/isabel-marant-hst-2012.html


so many lovely things...the scarves! and the jacket that reminiscent of the lexy is gorgy.



tonkamama said:


> Ladies...  my new jacket has finally arrived this afternoon!!  I can't wait and took it out for a rid!!
> 
> FYI: I am 5'7"
> SO jealous Tonka!!! I adore that jacket on you!  Lucky gal!!  Nice necklace too btw.


----------



## Kaypa

tonkamama said:
			
		

> Ladies...  my new jacket has finally arrived this afternoon!!  I can't wait and took it out for a rid!!
> 
> FYI: I am 5'7"



That Ulyse looks perfect on you!


----------



## Kaypa

Nevertodesire said:
			
		

> Ooo, the Etoile AW looks fantastic!
> 
> Too many pics to quote, but may I say everyone is looking fabulous in their IM - I love how it suits so many different people, and is really one of the few designers you can wear on the street - and for several years, not just one season.
> 
> I'm heading to Paris in August with my husband and baby, obviously I'm only focused on going to Isabel Marant (ok, and maybe getting some of those nutella crepes on the street corners) but which store is the best one to go to? Thanks!



I always go to the one at 47, Rue Saintonge. They have the biggest inventory and the staff is always very friendly and helpful.


----------



## Syma

tonkamama said:


> Ladies...  my new jacket has finally arrived this afternoon!!  I can't wait and took it out for a rid!!
> 
> FYI: I am 5'7"



Beautiful Tonka, as always


----------



## tonkamama

*Thank you ladies!!  All of you are so supportive!! *  
My shoes are by J. Crew with comfy 3" walking heels  !!  

*tb* ~ love love love the Etoile 2012 FW line!!  



tb-purselover said:


> Hi *tonka*!
> 
> It looks great on you! Congrats on finding one. The fit is perfect.





Jayne1 said:


> Gorgeous!





Tee said:


> Tonka, the Ulyse looks absolutely amazing on you! I just love how you styled it!





amacasa said:


> yay tonka !!! Finally Ulyse is home.. enjoy her in good health!!!





flower71 said:


> gorgeous!! I love it and knew you'd be rocking that jacket!! those shoes ain't bad either





chicjean said:


> Tonka, AMAZING!!  So so glad you were able to track one down! I'm with *nycbagfiend*, love your shoes! Where are they from???





soholaleni said:


> Looks great on you!!! Its the perfect size I think. Love it with those shoes, too





jellylicious said:


> so many lovely things...the scarves! and the jacket that reminiscent of the lexy is gorgy.





Kaypa said:


> That Ulyse looks perfect on you!





Syma said:


> Beautiful Tonka, as always


----------



## tonkamama

nycbagfiend said:


> perfection, tonka--love it on you...congrats!!
> 
> may i ask, what shoes are you wearing? love the style!


*nycbagfiend ~* thank you dear...and my shoes are by J. Crew from last year  .


----------



## chantal

tonkamama said:


> Ladies...  my new jacket has finally arrived this afternoon!!  I can't wait and took it out for a rid!!
> 
> FYI: I am 5'7"


You look AMAZING. Perfect fit on you. 

Thanks for giving me the break down on your bracelets. I love the Rivale. I went looking for one recently but they had nothing. I ended up with a red Kelly bracelet. I'll just have to keep checking back.


----------



## Nevertodesire

Kaypa said:


> I always go to the one at 47, Rue Saintonge. They have the biggest inventory and the staff is always very friendly and helpful.



Thanks Kaypa - btw your balenciaga jacket on your blog is to die for!

I'll upload some pics next week of my IM...finally


----------



## tonkamama

Thank you chanta .. without you I wouldn't get my favorite jacket of the season l!!  These H bracelets are selling like hot cakes and you should check back often.  Oh a red kelly bracelet   my favorite color besides black!



chantal said:


> You look AMAZING. Perfect fit on you.
> 
> Thanks for giving me the break down on your bracelets. I love the Rivale. I went looking for one recently but they had nothing. I ended up with a red Kelly bracelet. I'll just have to keep checking back.


----------



## mandicakes

tonkamama said:


> *Mandi ~* hehe... I missed the boat last season so this time I am not letting them go!! If everything goes well ... I hope I can get both (the grey & black)!!


 
Ah... yes the classic colours!  Great choice.   You will literally wear them to death!


----------



## mandicakes

flower71 said:


> So true about the cowboy style! Thanks so much for all the info. Those cowboy booties look gorgeous, but hopefully for me, much too high!! 4 inches, wow...I know tonka's waiting for the lower heel version...About the David coat, it's beautiful and a classic piece. The price range is way over my budget...I think I'd get that leather jacket birkingal has preordered (the Kady), sounds divine!!
> Great to see you around...I know how bad tpf is to the wallet, so some times I HAVE TO VANISH


 
There are soooo many beautiful pieces aren't there.  I've got to start saving for the David coat although with my recent spending habits, the David coat probably won't happen for me either.  Where is the money tree???


----------



## Kaypa

mandicakes said:
			
		

> Ah... yes the classic colours!  Great choice.   You will literally wear them to death!



Hi Mandi, being an IM expert, would you happen to know how the Bazils (or how the wedge sneakers are called for next season) run? I made a downpayment months ago and was advised to size up. Not sure though if that was a smart thing to do. My cream ones are a size larger and I had to put an insole in them as they run half a size large.


----------



## angelastoel

Kaypa said:


> Hi Mandi, being an IM expert, would you happen to know how the Bazils (or how the wedge sneakers are called for next season) run? I made a downpayment months ago and was advised to size up. Not sure though if that was a smart thing to do. My cream ones are a size larger and I had to put an insole in them as they run half a size large.



I am obviously not Mandy, but I also ordered (with downpayment) my wedge sneakers in March if I am correct, and they advised me to take your normal size. Now that I see the first sneakers are coming in in Paris I am getting so excited!!! Can't wait for mine, I would have the perfect combo: White Bobby's and black Willows.


----------



## Kaypa

angelastoel said:
			
		

> I am obviously not Mandy, but I also ordered (with downpayment) my wedge sneakers in March if I am correct, and they advised me to take your normal size. Now that I see the first sneakers are coming in in Paris I am getting so excited!!! Can't wait for mine, I would have the perfect combo: White Bobby's and black Willows.



Thanx Angela, hmmm this worries me, as they advised me to size up. Great combo indeed white Bobby's and black Willows!


----------



## DollyAntics

Kaypa said:
			
		

> Thanx Angela, hmmm this worries me, as they advised me to size up. Great combo indeed white Bobby's and black Willows!



Don't worry!! I am def a very true 38 in all my shoes and I have to take a 39 in my bekket/willows!!! If you don't because of the wedge it makes your toes push into the front of the trainer making them uncomfortable as they do run small. Hope this helps!


----------



## juneping

hi, i just had to share this...it's the red gwen which i've never seen before




http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-AUTHEN...21167?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item41662bce6f

size 40...great collector pair...


----------



## nycbagfiend

Kaypa said:


> Hi Mandi, being an IM expert, would you happen to know how the Bazils (or how the wedge sneakers are called for next season) run? I made a downpayment months ago and was advised to size up. Not sure though if that was a smart thing to do. My cream ones are a size larger and I had to put an insole in them as they run half a size large.



hi kaypa, i have this year's wila's and last year's willows and i sized up to a 41 in both (i can do a size 40 in dickers and dixies).  i do think this yr's wilas are a tad roomier then the willows but not roomy enough to go with the smaller of sizes.  i think you'll be ok w/a size up!


----------



## tonkamama

Kaypa said:


> Hi Mandi, being an IM expert, would you happen to know how the Bazils (or how the wedge sneakers are called for next season) run? I made a downpayment months ago and was advised to size up. Not sure though if that was a smart thing to do. My cream ones are a size larger and I had to put an insole in them as they run half a size large.


*Kaypa ~* May I ask how was the fitting of your sized up cream Willow when you first tried them on?  *Did they fit initially and stretch over time or you felt 1/2 size bigger immediately?*

My Dickers & Dixies are French size 38 (I am US size 7.5 ~ 8) and the 38 multi colored Willow was a little bit too short just like *Dolly* mentioned so I had to returned the 38 Willow and of course size 39 was no where to be found.  

Can you ask if they can hold the regular size for you as well just in case??


----------



## nancybird

tonkamama said:


> *nancybird ~* welcome to the IM thread!!  The only place you may find the beige color scarf is via eBay but you need to pay for a premium for it.  GL


Thankyou 
I will keep looking on ebay, and I know what you mean about paying a premium for some items, I almost won an auction for the Flag Echarpe slogan scarf in pink and yellow, I lost the auction in the last seconds, and it went for almost double the original price. Still, I consider it my one that got away!
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/76546


----------



## Jayne1

Did anyone see this on ebay?  Odd, Big Bird type of thing... although there is always some gorgeous girl who can carry it off and look fabulous.  But still... it's odd, isn't it?

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/NWT-ISABEL-M..._Outerwear&hash=item5894238d5e#ht_2475wt_1398


----------



## nycbagfiend

Jayne1 said:


> Did anyone see this on ebay?  Odd, Big Bird type of thing... although there is always some gorgeous girl who can carry it off and look fabulous.  But still... it's odd, isn't it?
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/NWT-ISABEL-M..._Outerwear&hash=item5894238d5e#ht_2475wt_1398



i noticed that one last night too...i initially thought it must be fake but linda's stuff is a reputable seller.

it's somewhat avant garde and while likely a great conversational piece, i think i'll pass--my husband would have a field day if i wore this!


----------



## Kaypa

DollyAntics said:


> Don't worry!! I am def a very true 38 in all my shoes and I have to take a 39 in my bekket/willows!!! If you don't because of the wedge it makes your toes push into the front of the trainer making them uncomfortable as they do run small. Hope this helps!


 
Thanks DollyAntics, this certainly helps! 



nycbagfiend said:


> hi kaypa, i have this year's wila's and last year's willows and i sized up to a 41 in both (i can do a size 40 in dickers and dixies). i do think this yr's wilas are a tad roomier then the willows but not roomy enough to go with the smaller of sizes. i think you'll be ok w/a size up!


 
Thanks nycbagfriend! I hope it will be ok then. My Willows are half a size too large and I had to put an insole in them. So I'll just wait and see.



tonkamama said:


> *Kaypa ~* May I ask how was the fitting of your sized up cream Willow when you first tried them on? *Did they fit initially and stretch over time or you felt 1/2 size bigger immediately?*
> 
> My Dickers & Dixies are French size 38 (I am US size 7.5 ~ 8) and the 38 multi colored Willow was a little bit too short just like *Dolly* mentioned so I had to returned the 38 Willow and of course size 39 was no where to be found.
> 
> Can you ask if they can hold the regular size for you as well just in case??


 
They felt 1/2 a size bigger immediately. I got them on eBay, so did not have the possibility to try them on first and return them after I received them.
All sizes are sold out with downpayments in that store. I did put my name down at another store for a size smaller just in case. I just don't hope that they will be in store somewhere first two weeks of June, as I will be abroad. Well, nothing left but to simply wait and see.


----------



## tonkamama

Kaypa said:


> Thanks DollyAntics, this certainly helps!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks nycbagfriend! I hope it will be ok then. My Willows are half a size too large and I had to put an insole in them. So I'll just wait and see.
> 
> 
> 
> They felt 1/2 a size bigger immediately. I got them on eBay, so did not have the possibility to try them on first and return them after I received them.
> All sizes are sold out with downpayments in that store. I did put my name down at another store for a size smaller just in case. I just don't hope that they will be in store somewhere first two weeks of June, as I will be abroad. Well, nothing left but to simply wait and see.


*Thank you Kaypa!! * It helps a lot.  

Good that you reserved a pair of smaller size just in case.


----------



## tb-purselover

Ulyse and dicker booties. I like how she paired it with shorts and a simple tee.


----------



## Kaypa

Just wanted to share a picture of what I was wearing yesterday. Shorts and dicker boots from IM. Céline sunnies and bag, Filippa K blouse. Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend!


----------



## missypiiig

Kaypa said:


> Just wanted to share a picture of what I was wearing yesterday. Shorts and dicker boots from IM. Céline sunnies and bag, Filippa K blouse. Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend!



You look amazing !!! shorts? i might think its mini skirt


----------



## Kaypa

missypiiig said:
			
		

> You look amazing !!! shorts? i might think its mini skirt



Thanks! I like that they are shorts but look like a mini skirt.


----------



## juneping

Kaypa said:


> Just wanted to share a picture of what I was wearing yesterday. Shorts and dicker boots from IM. Céline sunnies and bag, Filippa K blouse. Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend!



love they way you style the dicker...apparently everyone is in shorts...
me yesterday...it was so hot and sticky...





dicker boots and the fishnet top


----------



## Kaypa

juneping said:


> love they way you style the dicker...apparently everyone is in shorts...
> me yesterday...it was so hot and sticky...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dicker boots and the fishnet top


Thanks June! Love the fishnet top and the dickers! Enjoy the weather!


----------



## Barbora

I have a question for you girls. I tried to do my own research but all I found were some untrustworthy sites so I thought, "hey I can always count on tPF..."  Anyway, I'm trying to get some information on IM's sneakers - prices, color variations etc. Could you help me please? Thanks in advance


----------



## am2022

loving all the summer looks .. Kaypa and June!!!
Me today!
Marant bracelet and Framboise poppys!
Balmain belt and Celine envelope luggage!


----------



## am2022

sorry... pic didn't attach!


----------



## OrangeFizz

Ladies, does anyone know of any boutique that is going to carry the red willa/willow? So far the NYC flagship is the only one I know and they aren't doing the lists any longer, and I'd prefer not to buy them on eBay at a 50% mark up.


----------



## flower71

amacasa said:


> sorry... pic didn't attach!


yahoo! You sure are rockin that outfit!! Hugs to you


----------



## flower71

Kaypa said:


> Just wanted to share a picture of what I was wearing yesterday. Shorts and dicker boots from IM. Céline sunnies and bag, Filippa K blouse. Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend!


Goodness, this is an outfit that I'd love to copy...in a longer version of skirt. You are so beautiful, I am enjoying your blog



juneping said:


> love they way you style the dicker...apparently everyone is in shorts...
> me yesterday...it was so hot and sticky...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dicker boots and the fishnet top


another cute look, I can't wait to get my Dickers in black suede...


Barbora said:


> I have a question for you girls. I tried to do my own research but all I found were some untrustworthy sites so I thought, "hey I can always count on tPF..."  Anyway, I'm trying to get some information on IM's sneakers - prices, color variations etc. Could you help me please? Thanks in advance


Hi, welcome to TPF!
You can find lots of info on the glass slipper forum, there's a thread: IM sneakers


----------



## chicjean

Kaypa said:


> Just wanted to share a picture of what I was wearing yesterday. Shorts and dicker boots from IM. Céline sunnies and bag, Filippa K blouse. Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend!





juneping said:


> love they way you style the dicker...apparently everyone is in shorts...
> me yesterday...it was so hot and sticky...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dicker boots and the fishnet top





amacasa said:


> sorry... pic didn't attach!



Looking fantastic ladies!!!


----------



## tonkamama

*Kaypa ~* Cute outfit!!  Love your shorts!!  



Kaypa said:


> Just wanted to share a picture of what I was wearing yesterday. Shorts and dicker boots from IM. Céline sunnies and bag, Filippa K blouse. Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend!



*juneping ~* Cute outfit!!  Your fishnet top is very unique.  Perfect summery outfit!!  



juneping said:


> love they way you style the dicker...apparently everyone is in shorts...
> me yesterday...it was so hot and sticky...
> 
> dicker boots and the fishnet top



*amacasa ~* Hello beautiful...  super sexy!!  Love your pairing!!  



amacasa said:


> sorry... pic didn't attach!


----------



## tonkamama

The weather this week is cooler than usual...  but perfect for my Ulyse and Chloe booties ...    Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## chicjean

tonkamama said:


> The weather this week is cooler than usual...  but perfect for my Ulyse and Chloe booties ...    Thanks for letting me share.



 Love!


----------



## Tee

Kaypa said:


> Just wanted to share a picture of what I was wearing yesterday. Shorts and dicker boots from IM. Céline sunnies and bag, Filippa K blouse. Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend!



Absolutely love those shorts on you Kaypa! Perfectly styled like always babe!  



juneping said:


> love they way you style the dicker...apparently everyone is in shorts...
> me yesterday...it was so hot and sticky...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dicker boots and the fishnet top



Super cute juneping! Those fishnet tops seem to go w/ everything - love how you paired it w/ the shorts! 



amacasa said:


> sorry... pic didn't attach!



You look so incredibly chic amacasa! Love it! 




tonkamama said:


> The weather this week is cooler than usual...  but perfect for my Ulyse and Chloe booties ...    Thanks for letting me share.



Lovin' everything about this outfit tonka!


----------



## mandicakes

tonkamama said:


> *mandi ~* May I ask again... have you seen any new Bobbys or Bostons released yet? Are Bostons have similar prints like Bazil? TIA.


 
I don't think they have been released yet. I've been told mid-late June.  I was just trying to find an email I had to check the Bostons and all the other styles but can't find it :cry:


----------



## mandicakes

*Kaypa, Juneping, Amacasa and Tonkamama*.... killer outfits! (sorry if I missed anyone out, I'm catching up on a few days posts here). Everyone's out in summer outfits. It's freezing here. So jealous!

*Emilyxo*.  NAP international sale normally starts towards the end of June.  NAP US will hit the sale first so keep an eye out there.

*Flower71.*  Ha ha.. I tried to go MIA from the forum thinking that I would spend less but no such luck!  

*Nevertodesire*  Off to Paris!  Amazing... I can't wait to see all your purchases and hear about the nutella crepes


----------



## Barbora

flower71 said:


> Hi, welcome to TPF!
> You can find lots of info on the glass slipper forum, there's a thread: IM sneakers



Thanks!


----------



## flower71

mandicakes said:


> *Kaypa, Juneping, Amacasa and Tonkamama*.... killer outfits! (sorry if I missed anyone out, I'm catching up on a few days posts here). Everyone's out in summer outfits. It's freezing here. So jealous!
> 
> *Emilyxo*.  NAP international sale normally starts towards the end of June.  NAP US will hit the sale first so keep an eye out there.
> 
> *Flower71.*  Ha ha.. *I tried to go MIA from the forum thinking that I would spend less but no such luck!  *
> 
> *Nevertodesire*  Off to Paris!  Amazing... I can't wait to see all your purchases and hear about the nutella crepes


We should have a supportive group therapy around here...So many tempting things out here and I keep telling myself to just wear all I already have before getting any other thing. I usually try to grab things on sale then I thought maybe I'd slow down by just getting a "few" item full priced and then I won't feel the urge to get stuff on sale...So NOT true!! I keep checking to see if I have a 30% off somewhere, I am insane


----------



## flower71

tonkamama said:


> The weather this week is cooler than usual...  but perfect for my Ulyse and Chloe booties ...    Thanks for letting me share.


i nearly missed this!!!If I saw you in a lobby, I'd just stop and stare! drop dead perfect!


----------



## Kaypa

amacasa said:
			
		

> sorry... pic didn't attach!



You look so stylish and chic! Love the white shirt and the red poppys!


----------



## Kaypa

tonkamama said:
			
		

> The weather this week is cooler than usual...  but perfect for my Ulyse and Chloe booties ...    Thanks for letting me share.



Love this! You look stunning in the Ulyse and Chloé booties!


----------



## Kaypa

flower71 said:
			
		

> We should have a supportive group therapy around here...So many tempting things out here and I keep telling myself to just wear all I already have before getting any other thing. I usually try to grab things on sale then I thought maybe I'd slow down by just getting a "few" item full priced and then I won't feel the urge to get stuff on sale...So NOT true!! I keep checking to see if I have a 30% off somewhere, I am insane



I agree, where can I sign up?


----------



## soholaleni

amacasa said:


> sorry... pic didn't attach!



Love this! Wish I had bought the poppys in that color when I saw them on Ebay! They really make an outfit pop!




tonkamama said:


> The weather this week is cooler than usual...  but perfect for my Ulyse and Chloe booties ...    Thanks for letting me share.



Great combinations!! Love it 



juneping said:


> love they way you style the dicker...apparently everyone is in shorts...
> me yesterday...it was so hot and sticky...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dicker boots and the fishnet top



Love the fishnet top!! I haven't even worn my tank version one yet!


----------



## am2022

Flower, kaypa, tee, tonka , mandi, chicjean. , soholaleni.., thanks lovely marant ladies!
Kaypa these are actually framboise in
Color! I didn't want to buy
Them at first as I have the red ones! But since it was on sale for maybe $150 I thought they will be perfect spring shoes!!!


----------



## tb-purselover

Kaypa said:


> Just wanted to share a picture of what I was wearing yesterday. Shorts and dicker boots from IM. Céline sunnies and bag, Filippa K blouse. Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend!


Lookin' good Kaypa!



amacasa said:


> sorry... pic didn't attach!


You look HAWT AMA!!! Love the poppys with the whole outfit. That belt is killer.



tonkamama said:


> The weather this week is cooler than usual...  but perfect for my Ulyse and Chloe booties ...    Thanks for letting me share.



I love the whole look Tonka! The Ulyse and Chloes just go together. The cooler weather lately is perfect for layering. It is a nice change IMHO to the typical weather this time of year.


----------



## tonkamama

*Thank you ladies!!  *

*mandicakes ~* thank you I actually pre-ordered the Bostons which I have not seen them yet.  I just wonder what are the major difference between the Bostons and Bazils in terms of patterns??    I am sure giving another month should be tons of pictures available.  But if you have any info please pm me or I will check up your blog for more info.  

*Kaypa ~* your Ulyse & Chloes pairing gave me the inspiration putting my outfit together 

*tb-purselover ~* thanks for your encouragement and valuable info on the sizeing.  I love my Chloes so much and actually wishing to have a cooler summer so that I can wear these everyday!!  LOL!  

I love layering.  The pic was taken in the morning (t shirt, cardigan, scarf & jacket) and by the time I left SF in the afternoon, I was down to only the long sleeves black T shirt and Ulyse...  hehe.  



chicjean said:


> Love!





Tee said:


> Lovin' everything about this outfit tonka!





mandicakes said:


> *Kaypa, Juneping, Amacasa and Tonkamama*.... killer outfits! (sorry if I missed anyone out, I'm catching up on a few days posts here). Everyone's out in summer outfits. It's freezing here. So jealous!





flower71 said:


> i nearly missed this!!!If I saw you in a lobby, I'd just stop and stare! drop dead perfect!





Kaypa said:


> Love this! You look stunning in the Ulyse and Chloé booties!





soholaleni said:


> Great combinations!! Love it





tb-purselover said:


> I love the whole look Tonka! The Ulyse and Chloes just go together. The cooler weather lately is perfect for layering. It is a nice change IMHO to the typical weather this time of year.


----------



## birkingal

tonkamama said:


> Ladies...  my new jacket has finally arrived this afternoon!!  I can't wait and took it out for a rid!!
> 
> FYI: I am 5'7"



Tonka, the Ulyse looks amazing on you. The more I see that jacket, the more I want it. It's impossible to locate one these days.


----------



## birkingal

amacasa said:


> sorry... pic didn't attach!



WOW!!  I love how you kept the top and pants simple and monochromatic and jazz it up with the killer heels


----------



## birkingal

tonkamama said:


> The weather this week is cooler than usual...  but perfect for my Ulyse and Chloe booties ...    Thanks for letting me share.



I'm in love with all your pairings. IM had better start paying you for free advertising.


----------



## birkingal

Kaypa said:


> Just wanted to share a picture of what I was wearing yesterday. Shorts and dicker boots from IM. Céline sunnies and bag, Filippa K blouse. Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend!



I think you've managed to convince me that I truly need a white shirt.   Can't wait to see more outfit shots of you.


----------



## birkingal

juneping said:


> love they way you style the dicker...apparently everyone is in shorts...
> me yesterday...it was so hot and sticky...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dicker boots and the fishnet top



June, you pulled off the fishnet and floral shorts so well. After months of rain and winter like temperature, I'm happy to take hot and humid.


----------



## Tee

I'm not sure if it's been mentioned, but just found out that the NAP US sale starts tomorrow!


----------



## chicjean

Tee said:


> I'm not sure if it's been mentioned, but just found out that the NAP US sale starts tomorrow!



Seriously?! That is some good news!


----------



## tonkamama

*Thank you Birkin!!*  Hope you can get one too, it is such a stylish jacket and so versatile with the short sleeves!!  I was really stupid passed on the jacket when it was 1st released ... Luckily I did not pay too much extra for it when I reunited with Ulyse again...    I think all sizes all sold out by now esp the smaller sizes.  Just last week a size 36 was sold on the EvilBay for $999!!  



birkingal said:


> Tonka, the Ulyse looks amazing on you. The more I see that jacket, the more I want it. It's impossible to locate one these days.





birkingal said:


> I'm in love with all your pairings. IM had better start paying you for free advertising.



*I think Ms. Marant should be paying all of us for adv fees!  Everyone is rocking her wardrobe and shoes lines!!  *


----------



## dreamlet

Hello Ladies,

I'm hoping you can help me with a sizing question! I've been coveting the red itzel jeans, and finally found them on sale. I'm buying them via charge-send, so cannot try them on first and have never bought IM pants before. 

I usually wear a 1 in IM shirts/jackets, and a 2/25-26 in other jeans. 

The SA suggested a 34, which seems tiny to me, since in french sizing I am usually a 36, but I want to trust that she knows what she's talking about. I guess I hope the experts here can give me a 2nd opinion before I pull the trigger.

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Tee

chicjean said:


> Seriously?! That is some good news!



It sure is!!


----------



## tonkamama

Tee said:


> It sure is!!


Wow!!   Thanks for info!!!  

Can't wait to read everyone's new purchases.


----------



## tb-purselover

Hi!

I'm typically a size 27 (7FAM and JBrand) in jeans and usually a sz 1 (last year sizing) or 38 (this year sizing) in IM.

I own the red itzels in sz 38 (or sz 1). They fit perfectly on me. I think your SA is right, go with the 34.

See pics of me in the 38s below














dreamlet said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I'm hoping you can help me with a sizing question! I've been coveting the red itzel jeans, and finally found them on sale. I'm buying them via charge-send, so cannot try them on first and have never bought IM pants before.
> 
> I usually wear a 1 in IM shirts/jackets, and a 2/25-26 in other jeans.
> 
> The SA suggested a 34, which seems tiny to me, since in french sizing I am usually a 36, but I want to trust that she knows what she's talking about. I guess I hope the experts here can give me a 2nd opinion before I pull the trigger.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## dreamlet

tb-purselover said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm typically a size 27 (7FAM and JBrand) in jeans and usually a sz 1 (last year sizing) or 38 (this year sizing) in IM.
> 
> I own the red itzels in sz 38 (or sz 1). They fit perfectly on me. I think your SA is right, go with the 34.
> 
> See pics of me in the 38s below



Thank you! I ordered them in a 34. I can't wait until they get here!


----------



## Tee

tonkamama said:


> Wow!!   Thanks for info!!!
> 
> Can't wait to read everyone's new purchases.



No problem tonka! Me too! 



dreamlet said:


> Thank you! I ordered them in a 34. I can't wait until they get here!



I hope the sizing works out for you! Post pics when you get them


----------



## nycbagfiend

Tee said:


> I'm not sure if it's been mentioned, but just found out that the NAP US sale starts tomorrow!





chicjean said:


> Seriously?! That is some good news!



you guys beat me to it!  i was just coming on here to spread the word!
happy shopping all!


----------



## Jayne1

There's a new seller from Italy with the exact same style of presentation, limited photos and bad wording in the descriptions.  Also has private feedback. Some of her things are legit and some are odd looking. Name: galyas11.


----------



## flower71

Tee said:


> I'm not sure if it's been mentioned, but just found out that the NAP US sale starts tomorrow!


Oh I knew us in Europe wil have to wait a good few weeks after the US sales.....this is going to be hard for us but girls, I can't wait to see all your goodies on sale!!
Ok, I just found this pic from a blogger Evangelie (@home) and wanted to share it with all you IM fabulous girls on here...


----------



## IFFAH

^ that.


----------



## coco5

Grr am I expecting too much of Isabel Marant jewelry? When I started the thread a little more than a year ago (and I never expected it to become more than 700 pages long :o ) I had just bought a little pompon bracelet with the tulip. The pompon broke off a few weeks later. That didn't bother me too much because the flower was the part I liked the most. But last summer the bracelet (pink beads) broke and unfortunately I lost it. So I only have the tulip charm left. Today I looked at it since I'm thinking about putting it on a chain, and the color has changed so much. When I bought it, it was a beautiful light pink, slightly shiny and now its lightened up so much it looks almost white and there's'nothing shiny about it. I still like it but I'm pretty disappointed.
How has your pompon jewelry lasted, quality wise?


----------



## Prada_Princess

tonkamama said:
			
		

> The weather this week is cooler than usual...  but perfect for my Ulyse and Chloe booties ...    Thanks for letting me share.



You have such style


----------



## Jaded81

My dark grey vally jacket just arrived! For some reason the fit is smaller than my taupe one?


----------



## Jaded81

tb-purselover said:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> I'm typically a size 27 (7FAM and JBrand) in jeans and usually a sz 1 (last year sizing) or 38 (this year sizing) in IM.
> 
> I own the red itzels in sz 38 (or sz 1). They fit perfectly on me. I think your SA is right, go with the 34.
> 
> See pics of me in the 38s below



I thought the smallest size was a 36??


----------



## Jaded81

tonkamama said:
			
		

> Thank you Birkin!!  Hope you can get one too, it is such a stylish jacket and so versatile with the short sleeves!!  I was really stupid passed on the jacket when it was 1st released ... Luckily I did not pay too much extra for it when I reunited with Ulyse again...    I think all sizes all sold out by now esp the smaller sizes.  Just last week a size 36 was sold on the EvilBay for $999!!
> 
> I think Ms. Marant should be paying all of us for adv fees!  Everyone is rocking her wardrobe and shoes lines!!



That is crazy! I hate sellers like that


----------



## Jaded81

tonkamama said:
			
		

> The weather this week is cooler than usual...  but perfect for my Ulyse and Chloe booties ...    Thanks for letting me share.



Ulyse + Susanna = match made in heaven!


----------



## Jaded81

Kaypa said:
			
		

> Just wanted to share a picture of what I was wearing yesterday. Shorts and dicker boots from IM. Céline sunnies and bag, Filippa K blouse. Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend!



Gorgeous K! You never disappoint!!!


----------



## Jaded81

juneping said:
			
		

> love they way you style the dicker...apparently everyone is in shorts...
> me yesterday...it was so hot and sticky...
> 
> dicker boots and the fishnet top



Love how you styled the fishnet top! Beautiful!


----------



## Jaded81

amacasa said:
			
		

> sorry... pic didn't attach!



Stahhhhning! Just the perfect pop of colour and an amazing find!


----------



## Jaded81

tonkamama said:
			
		

> flower71 ~ thank you dear!!  BTW ..the Baby Blackson cowgirl boots come with 3.5 cone heels ....    I know I need to vanish from here too and glad that I don't have much interests in the FW line (then again that was exactly what I thought about the SS line...LOL).  I was pretty good on track about my spending but got throw off the wagon on few more pairs of IM pants (esp the Reos!)  ... I better be good next season!



Ohhhhh how do you know that the blackson will come in a 3.5 inch cone heel? If that is the case I am in trouble if it comes out in black with red stitching!!! Are we able to pre order it?

Does the stiletto version come  in a lower heel?


----------



## Jaded81

deango said:
			
		

> My outfit of the day



Very pretty!


----------



## Jaded81

mandicakes said:
			
		

> I'm the same. I can't do cowgirl style.  I'm really trying to focus on not getting carried away this season and trying to stick to more classic pieces rather than 'fashionable' if that makes sense.  Trying to get more of a long term wardrobe rather than things that a good for one season.
> 
> I saw them too.  I think people are buying them up and just selling them now as they can make $$.  I love the blue too. Stunning colour!  If I get another pair  I'll get the anthracite I think. Yes the black are called Bazil and they have the black python print on them. Really nice!  Are you going to get any? Silly question isn't it



Love love love the puffer jacket and Sade jacket on you! I obsessively check your blog for updates everyday! You have amazing style


----------



## Jaded81

birkingal said:
			
		

> I picked this jacket from the Etoile line when I was in Turkey. No idea what it's called. Anyone knows? I was debating whether to get rid of it because it was so darn cold here but then this week.... the sun came out.  For the first time in ....err... I can't remember, I can start getting some color on my skin  (I've been told that I'm starting to look like the Twilight's Cullens )



Looks like you will get lots of use out of it! Congrats!


----------



## Jaded81

Sorry if I missed anyone! Hard to keep up with this thread!


----------



## coco5

coco5 said:


> Grr am I expecting too much of Isabel Marant jewelry? When I started the thread a little more than a year ago (and I never expected it to become more than 700 pages long :o ) I had just bought a little pompon bracelet with the tulip. The pompon broke off a few weeks later. That didn't bother me too much because the flower was the part I liked the most. But last summer the bracelet (pink beads) broke and unfortunately I lost it. So I only have the tulip charm left. Today I looked at it since I'm thinking about putting it on a chain, and the color has changed so much. When I bought it, it was a beautiful light pink, slightly shiny and now its lightened up so much it looks almost white and there's'nothing shiny about it. I still like it but I'm pretty disappointed.
> How has your pompon jewelry lasted, quality wise?




Anyone?


----------



## meishe

coco5 said:
			
		

> Anyone?



I have a few pieces from her jewelry collection, a bracelet and a necklace. While they have not fallen apart, the metal (brass?) has oxidized and changed colors quite a bit. I I'd get the pieces on sale...am a bit disappointed in the quality, but honestly didn't expect the material to be top quality. With the price tag though, I feel the pieces should hold up better....


----------



## Jaded81

coco5 said:
			
		

> Anyone?



Sorry I have only ever purchased the wapi bangles but have since sold it so am not going to be any help


----------



## Jayne1

coco5 said:


> Grr am I expecting too much of Isabel Marant jewelry? When I started the thread a little more than a year ago (and I never expected it to become more than 700 pages long :o ) I had just bought a little pompon bracelet with the tulip. The pompon broke off a few weeks later. That didn't bother me too much because the flower was the part I liked the most. But last summer the bracelet (pink beads) broke and unfortunately I lost it. So I only have the tulip charm left. Today I looked at it since I'm thinking about putting it on a chain, and the color has changed so much. When I bought it, it was a beautiful light pink, slightly shiny and now its lightened up so much it looks almost white and there's'nothing shiny about it. I still like it but I'm pretty disappointed.
> How has your pompon jewelry lasted, quality wise?


I'd be so disappointed too, just like you.

I love her jewellery and buy it to wear with my real stuff.  I especially like it in the summer when I don't want the overt shine of real gold.

Anyway, I've noticed that her stuff is very cheaply made and I fully expect it to break at some point.  Luckily I used to bead, so I know how to put it back together, if I absolutely had to... but that's my point. Her jewellery is made from stuff found at any good bead store.  I have many of the beads  and trinkets she uses in my old bead boxes.  I do like the way she puts them together -- so whimsical and French.

I really like that pom pom bracelet you bought... she makes a version every year. But not with the cute tulip, which I also love. I guess we have to get a magnifying glass right after we buy it and check for openings in the rings and clasps and then close them back up with little pliers.

I'm really really careful with her necklaces and bracelets when I wear them -- isn't that crazy?


----------



## Jayne1

Jaded81 said:


> My dark grey vally jacket just arrived! For some reason the fit is smaller than my taupe one?


Her sizing is so inconsistent.  I know we all love IM and her cool, French vibe, but really, her stuff has very poor quality control.  You want to see absolute perfection?  Try Chanel. Exquisite. 

IM price tags make us think we're buying first-rate quality, but really, we're buying the name.

Anyway, the jacket is gorgeous on you!  Are you keeping it?  You should!


----------



## Jaded81

Unfortunately Chanel is out of my price range! I'm already struggling with Isabel Marant prices! Plus I think I would be too scared to wear Chanel because they are so expensive!

Thanks so much for the compliment! I do love it and have been searching for it for the longest time! Am definitely keeping it! Love it!




Jayne1 said:


> Her sizing is so inconsistent.  I know we all love IM and her cool, French vibe, but really, her stuff has very poor quality control.  You want to see absolute perfection?  Try Chanel. Exquisite.
> 
> IM price tags make us think we're buying first-rate quality, but really, we're buying the name.
> 
> Anyway, the jacket is gorgeous on you!  Are you keeping it?  You should!


----------



## Jaded81

This is another jacket I purchased a couple of months ago


----------



## coco5

Jayne1 said:


> I'd be so disappointed too, just like you.
> 
> I love her jewellery and buy it to wear with my real stuff.  I especially like it in the summer when I don't want the overt shine of real gold.
> 
> Anyway, I've noticed that her stuff is very cheaply made and I fully expect it to break at some point.  Luckily I used to bead, so I know how to put it back together, if I absolutely had to... but that's my point. Her jewellery is made from stuff found at any good bead store.  I have many of the beads  and trinkets she uses in my old bead boxes.  I do like the way she puts them together -- so whimsical and French.
> 
> I really like that pom pom bracelet you bought... she makes a version every year. But not with the cute tulip, which I also love. I guess we have to get a magnifying glass right after we buy it and check for openings in the rings and clasps and then close them back up with little pliers.
> 
> I'm really really careful with her necklaces and bracelets when I wear them -- isn't that crazy?




Unfortunately I had no idea how to put it back together lol. I've always loved Im jewelry but I had avoided buying anything except the bracelet because of the price tag. I dont regret it. I still like them but the quality isn't there imo. Haha yeah the tulip was my major reason for buying it. I see she doesnt have them in this year's'collection. Anyway -I 'm still disappointed about it losing that beautiful pink color. I'm going to stick with my antique necklace i think  its really too bad though, i was in love with her jewelry and I can't afford to buy most of her clothes even the etoile line  especially as IM is hard to find.


----------



## angelastoel

Jaded81 said:


> My dark grey vally jacket just arrived! For some reason the fit is smaller than my taupe one?



my taupe is a size 2 and my dark grey a size 2 and definetly slightly smaller, the sizing of the Vally jackets are very inconsistent, still, it is a amazing jacket and looks very cute on you!
I was wearing my Etoile Charley jacket with a main line 2010 skirt. The gaze sweater isn't from IM, but Maison Scotch, they have a lot of Isabel Marant inspired clothes


----------



## Jayne1

Jaded81 said:


> Unfortunately Chanel is out of my price range! I'm already struggling with Isabel Marant prices! Plus I think I would be too scared to wear Chanel because they are so expensive!
> 
> Thanks so much for the compliment! I do love it and have been searching for it for the longest time! Am definitely keeping it! Love it!


The interesting thing is, Chanel will not fall apart and it is made so well, it can take abuse and lots of wear.  

Yet, I prefer IM because of her casual, street vibe.  But who knows if the clothes will take years of abuse.  The price tag implies they should.


----------



## Jayne1

coco5 said:


> Unfortunately I had no idea how to put it back together lol. I've always loved Im jewelry but I had avoided buying anything except the bracelet because of the price tag. I dont regret it. I still like them but the quality isn't there imo. Haha yeah the tulip was my major reason for buying it. I see she doesnt have them in this year's'collection. Anyway -I 'm still disappointed about it losing that beautiful pink color. I'm going to stick with my antique necklace i think  its really too bad though, i was in love with her jewelry and I can't afford to buy most of her clothes even the etoile line  especially as IM is hard to find.


Just because I know how to put it back together doesn't mean I would want to. I would be pi**ed off and probably not bother.

I can't wear a lot of IM clothes, I'm not the age or body type, so I usually get her basic tees, some shoes and jackets and lots of jewellery, because it has that look I'm going for.

Check out NAP or even eBay for heavily discounted IM jewellery.  Also, look for pieces that aren't so tight when worn.  That pop of colour bracelet fits so snug I didn't want to risk not being able to get it on or having it break.

Did you buy it from a B&M store?  I think I would be upset enough to take it back and ask for an exchange.  Maybe even write the company and show them pictures.  I think we have to let the company know when they are producing shoddy goods.


----------



## Jayne1

Jaded81 said:


> This is another jacket I purchased a couple of months ago


Stunning!  And very Chanel with the IM look we love.


----------



## tonkamama

Prada_Princess said:


> You have such style



*Prada_Princess ~* thank you very much.  



Jaded81 said:


> Ulyse + Susanna = match made in heaven!





Jaded81 said:


> Ohhhhh how do you know that the* blackson will come in a 3.5 inch cone heel?* If that is the case I am in trouble if it comes out in black with red stitching!!! Are we able to pre order it?
> 
> Does the* stiletto version come  in a lower heel?*



*Jaded81 ~* Love your Valley jacket & I wish I can hunt one down someday ....  

Yes dear according to my SA, blacksons come with lower cone heels...  and the stiletoos also come in with 3.5 lower heels.  Lower heels are much more wearable.


----------



## coco5

Jayne1 said:


> Just because I know how to put it back together doesn't mean I would want to. I would be pi**ed off and probably not bother.
> 
> I can't wear a lot of IM clothes, I'm not the age or body type, so I usually get her basic tees, some shoes and jackets and lots of jewellery, because it has that look I'm going for.
> 
> Check out NAP or even eBay for heavily discounted IM jewellery.  Also, look for pieces that aren't so tight when worn.  That pop of colour bracelet fits so snug I didn't want to risk not being able to get it on or having it break.
> 
> Did you buy it from a B&M store?  I think I would be upset enough to take it back and ask for an exchange.  Maybe even write the company and show them pictures.  I think we have to let the company know when they are producing shoddy goods.



Yeah ITA. I was sort of thinking about getting it fixed but I just gave up on it.

I like most of her pieces but even if I could i wouldnt necessarily buy them kwim? The only pieces Im thinking about getting are the black tanks so thats pretty simple  and I have always loved her shoes!

Actually the pompon bracelet was sort of loose on me, almost too loose.

I bought it from NAP. I don't think I"Ll be buying more though even heavily discounted. I don't like having to be particularly careful with my jewelry and I wear it every day so....


----------



## Kaypa

flower71 said:


> Oh I knew us in Europe wil have to wait a good few weeks after the US sales.....this is going to be hard for us but girls, I can't wait to see all your goodies on sale!!
> Ok, I just found this pic from a blogger Evangelie (@home) and wanted to share it with all you IM fabulous girls on here...
> styleheroine.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/5612.jpg


Oh, I adore Evangelie's style!


----------



## Kaypa

Jaded81 said:


> My dark grey vally jacket just arrived! For some reason the fit is smaller than my taupe one?


That jacket is perfection on you!  I also love that other jacket you posted!


----------



## tonkamama

flower71 said:


> Oh I knew us in Europe wil have to wait a good few weeks after the US sales.....this is going to be hard for us but girls, I can't wait to see all your goodies on sale!!
> Ok, I just found this pic from a blogger Evangelie (@home) and wanted to share it with all you IM fabulous girls on here...
> styleheroine.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/5612.jpg


*flower ~* BNY is having 40% off now and BNY.com offering free shipping to International for a short period of time.  I don't see any IM are up yet but I know IM will be put on sale for 40% off cus I had pre-sold few with my SF BNY SA this past weekend.  I think BNY.com will put IM up tomorrow (05/30)??  I just checked ..tons of IM inventories ...  so you can still get your usual sizes.


----------



## tonkamama

angelastoel said:


> my taupe is a size 2 and my dark grey a size 2 and definetly slightly smaller, the sizing of the Vally jackets are very inconsistent, still, it is a amazing jacket and looks very cute on you!
> I was wearing my Etoile Charley jacket with a main line 2010 skirt. The gaze sweater isn't from IM, but Maison Scotch, they have a lot of Isabel Marant inspired clothes


*angelastoel ~* Love everything you are wearing!!  You has such unique style and I love to see all the light colors you put together (as I am usually go with darker tons).    

Amazing to see everyone has their unique pairings and come up with so many different looks with IM outfits!


----------



## Jayne1

tonkamama said:


> *flower ~* BNY is having 40% off now and BNY.com offering *free shipping to International *for a short period of time.  I don't see any IM are up yet but I know IM will be put on sale for 40% off cus I had pre-sold few with my SF BNY SA this past weekend.  I think BNY.com will put IM up tomorrow (05/30)??  I just checked ..tons of IM inventories ...  so you can still get your usual sizes.


I didn't see anything about free shipping.  Are you sure?


----------



## tonkamama

Jaynel ~ if you look up on top of the pink or blueish bar you will see this msg... 
*"COMPLIMENTARY SHIPPING ON ALL US AND INTERNATIONAL ORDERS"*

... 

there is no special code to enter I think it is built in the system to offer free shipping as you check out...  good til June 23rd tho...  

I received the info via email saying...

Complimentary International Shipping! Now Thru June 23. Shop Now! 

Valid on all US ground orders. Valid on all international orders through June 23, 2012. Click here for additional shipping & tax information.





Jayne1 said:


> I didn't see anything about free shipping.  Are you sure?


----------



## juneping

Jayne1 said:


> I didn't see anything about free shipping.  Are you sure?



at the top of the window...the whole bar says free shipping on US and int'l


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> Jaynel ~ if you look up on top of the pink or blueish bar you will see this msg...
> *"COMPLIMENTARY SHIPPING ON ALL US AND INTERNATIONAL ORDERS"*
> 
> ...
> 
> there is no special code to enter I think it is built in the system to offer free shipping as you check out...  good til June 23rd tho...
> 
> I received the info via email saying...
> 
> Complimentary International Shipping! Now Thru June 23. Shop Now!
> 
> Valid on all US ground orders. Valid on all international orders through June 23, 2012. Click here for additional shipping & tax information.



hey tonka, where did you buy?
i bought the johni dress and am thinking of the coat...mn....


----------



## juneping

angelastoel said:


> my taupe is a size 2 and my dark grey a size 2 and definetly slightly smaller, the sizing of the Vally jackets are very inconsistent, still, it is a amazing jacket and looks very cute on you!
> I was wearing my Etoile Charley jacket with a main line 2010 skirt. The gaze sweater isn't from IM, but Maison Scotch, they have a lot of Isabel Marant inspired clothes



what a cool and summary paring. 



Jaded81 said:


> This is another jacket I purchased a couple of months ago


i love this jacket...any mod pic??



Jaded81 said:


> Love how you styled the fishnet top! Beautiful!


thanks!!



tb-purselover said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm typically a size 27 (7FAM and JBrand) in jeans and usually a sz 1 (last year sizing) or 38 (this year sizing) in IM.
> 
> I own the red itzels in sz 38 (or sz 1). They fit perfectly on me. I think your SA is right, go with the 34.
> 
> See pics of me in the 38s below



love the jeans....look so chic with the mesh top..



flower71 said:


> Oh I knew us in Europe wil have to wait a good few weeks after the US sales.....this is going to be hard for us but girls, I can't wait to see all your goodies on sale!!
> Ok, I just found this pic from a blogger Evangelie (@home) and wanted to share it with all you IM fabulous girls on here...



the leather panel top is so cool....



Jaded81 said:


> My dark grey vally jacket just arrived! For some reason the fit is smaller than my taupe one?


perfect on you!!



amacasa said:


> sorry... pic didn't attach!



very chic!! love the red shoes with white shirt + jeans. 



tonkamama said:


> The weather this week is cooler than usual...  but perfect for my Ulyse and Chloe booties ...    Thanks for letting me share.



love every piece on you....very NICE!!


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> hey tonka, where did you buy?
> i bought the johni dress and am thinking of the coat...mn....


Wow Iohni dress!!  Sexy!!  Excellent choice!!  

My BNY SA pre-sold me 3 blazers and a tweed jacket plus the Paco...  nothing special mostly are basic styles which should last forever (yeah right like I am not buying anymore... LOL) except the Paco jacket which was not on my list but she has a last size 36 and it actually looked quiet nice when put on... so I said ""...


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> Wow Iohni dress!!  Sexy!!  Excellent choice!!
> 
> My BNY SA pre-sold me 3 blazers and a tweed jacket plus the Paco...  nothing special mostly are basic styles which should last forever (yeah right like I am not buying anymore... LOL) except the Paco jacket which was not on my list but she has a last size 36 and it actually looked quiet nice when put on... so I said ""...



i think that's the coat i want...
have you tried 38? how does it fit? if the sale starts tomorrow...i'll be too late to buy one in the store. so online is my last hope..the smallest is 38. 
TIA!!

is this one paco??


----------



## Jayne1

juneping said:


> at the top of the window...the whole bar says free shipping on US and int'l


I see it now -- thanks!  No IM as yet, though.


----------



## tonkamama

Yes this is the one.  IMO it looks much better than BNY's model...  I got the size 36 as all of her oversize coat I need to go with size 36.  I did not try the size 38 so I can't say if it will be too big for sure.  But I think you will need a size 36 as we both are similar height and size.  You can call BNY.com and ask them to look up which location carries the size 36 and call up that location to place an order...  



juneping said:


> i think that's the coat i want...
> have you tried 38? how does it fit? if the sale starts tomorrow...i'll be too late to buy one in the store. so online is my last hope..the smallest is 38.
> TIA!!
> 
> is this one paco??
> s7d9.scene7.com/is/image/Barneys/501651210?$hero_small$


----------



## tonkamama

Jayne1 said:


> I see it now -- thanks!  No IM as yet, though.


try to look again after 9pm tonite...  for sure IM is included in the sales... BNY puts IM out on sale separate from rest of the brands.


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> Yes this is the one.  IMO it looks much better than BNY's model...  I got the size 36 as all of her oversize coat I need to go with size 36.  I did not try the size 38 so I can't say if it will be too big for sure.  But I think you will need a size 36 as we both are similar height and size.  You can call BNY.com and ask them to look up which location carries the size 36 and call up that location to place an order...



oh...you're so smart...i'll make the call...


----------



## Jayne1

tonkamama said:


> try to look again after 9pm tonite...  for sure IM is included in the sales... BNY puts IM out on sale separate from rest of the brands.


Thank you again!


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> Yes this is the one.  IMO it looks much better than BNY's model...  I got the size 36 as all of her oversize coat I need to go with size 36.  I did not try the size 38 so I can't say if it will be too big for sure.  But I think you will need a size 36 as we both are similar height and size.  You can call BNY.com and ask them to look up which location carries the size 36 and call up that location to place an order...



it's gone.....
i think you got the last one in SF and the one in chicago was also pre-sold....


----------



## tonkamama

Sorry about that...  try ordering the size 38 from BNY.com and see... it might work if you are going to wear it during colder weather as laying with sweaters.  



juneping said:


> it's gone.....
> i think you got the last one in SF and the one in chicago was also pre-sold....


----------



## lil tote

Hi, I'm new to this forum, but have been drooling over everyone's mod pics! 

Was wondering if anyone has the Esso jacket. Is there a big difference in sizing between a 36 and a 38? I'm 5'2" but was only able to find a 38. The SA said that it shouldn't matter since the look is slouchy. Thanks!!


----------



## tonkamama

lil tote said:


> Hi, I'm new to this forum, but have been drooling over everyone's mod pics!
> 
> Was wondering if anyone has the Esso jacket. Is there a big difference in sizing between a 36 and a 38? I'm 5'2" but was only able to find a 38. The SA said that it shouldn't matter since the look is slouchy. Thanks!!


I will not listen to your SA as she/he may try to sell you the jacket and say anything.  

Please refer to below link & post # 10279 for my mod pic of wearing Esso jacket.  FYI..I am 5'7" 32B and I was wearing a size 36 to give you an idea.  The sleeves are long I had to roll them up.  I never tired the size 38 but I assumed it will be a bit longer.  Ask you SA to give you the measurement of the jacket length from shoulder to hem and sleeves length.  



http://forum.purseblog.com/the-ward...-and-accessories-660254-686.html#post21839309


----------



## msliu22

tonkamama said:


> try to look again after 9pm tonite...  for sure IM is included in the sales... BNY puts IM out on sale separate from rest of the brands.



No IM yet at BNY.com  Do you think it IM will be marked down in stores tomorrow?


----------



## tonkamama

According to my SA, IM will be marked down on the 30th so it should be mark down on the web as well (my SA has pre-sold a few for me already)...   As far as I know BNY is really not up to their sale schedule on certain brands.  I would like to suggest calling your regular SA 1st thing in the morning and ask him/her to put a side certain IM items for you.      I pm you also...



msliu22 said:


> No IM yet at BNY.com  Do you think it IM will be marked down in stores tomorrow?


----------



## msliu22

tonkamama said:


> According to my SA, IM will be marked down on the 30th so it should be mark down on the web as well (my SA has pre-sold a few for me already)...   As far as I know BNY is really not up to their sale schedule on certain brands.  I would like to suggest calling your regular SA 1st thing in the morning and ask him/her to put a side certain IM items for you.      I pm you also...



Oh good idea!  Why don't I ever think of these things myself?


----------



## lil tote

tonkamama said:
			
		

> I will not listen to your SA as she/he may try to sell you the jacket and say anything.
> 
> Please refer to below link & post # 10279 for my mod pic of wearing Esso jacket.  FYI..I am 5'7" 32B and I was wearing a size 36 to give you an idea.  The sleeves are long I had to roll them up.  I never tired the size 38 but I assumed it will be a bit longer.  Ask you SA to give you the measurement of the jacket length from shoulder to hem and sleeves length.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/isabel-marant-clothes-and-accessories-660254-686.html#post21839309



Thanks! The jacket looks great on you.


----------



## am2022

LADIES... ESPEJTO.IT ALERT as  2012 FALL WINTER stuff just got POSTED!

Both Milwaukee boots and Blackson boots are up!
And the DAVID coat is To die for!!!

I snagged some black rio sandals... God help me as i went with the higher version than the Reas...


----------



## tonkamama

amacasa said:


> LADIES... ESPEJTO.IT ALERT as  2012 FALL WINTER stuff just got POSTED!
> 
> Both Milwaukee boots and Blackson boots are up!
> And the DAVID coat is To die for!!!
> 
> I snagged some black rio sandals... God help me as i went with the higher version than the Reas...


Do you have a link to the site, I cannot find anything under IM....


----------



## am2022

hi tonka.
log in first then go under designers and both isabel marant and etoile should be there.
They have 4 -5 pairs of fall winter shoes..
4 pairs of pants a lot of cowboy tops 
My favorite is the david coat... but will wait first if i really need that!
Let me know!



tonkamama said:


> Do you have a link to the site, I cannot find anything under IM....


----------



## am2022

http://www.espejto.it/index.php?manufacturers_id=12&osCsid=a9ff290qj0fjn5lsmefkdv5cr3

Try cutting and paste above... i just dragged this from the milwaukee description!


----------



## tonkamama

amacasa said:


> http://www.espejto.it/index.php?manufacturers_id=12&osCsid=a9ff290qj0fjn5lsmefkdv5cr3
> 
> Try cutting and paste above... i just dragged this from the milwaukee description!


Thank you dear for the link now I can see them...  I don't know why I couldn't find anything as I have registered ...  

Congrats on your Reos... pls post picture...


----------



## tonkamama

amacasa said:


> hi tonka.
> log in first then go under designers and both isabel marant and etoile should be there.
> They have 4 -5 pairs of fall winter shoes..
> 4 pairs of pants a lot of cowboy tops
> My favorite is the david coat... but will wait first if i really need that!
> Let me know!


*Thank you amacasa!!*  David coat is indeed breath taking !!  Love all the boots and shoes!!  Too bad they are too tall for me, so I will wait for the shorter version.  But Nice to see all of them again!!


----------



## flower71

tonkamama said:


> *flower ~* BNY is having 40% off now and BNY.com offering free shipping to International for a short period of time.  I don't see any IM are up yet but I know IM will be put on sale for 40% off cus I had pre-sold few with my SF BNY SA this past weekend.  I think BNY.com will put IM up tomorrow (05/30)??  I just checked ..tons of IM inventories ...  so you can still get your usual sizes.


uhoh, i am in trouble!Thanks june


----------



## Jaded81

Love seeing all the soft pastel colors you have been wearing lately! Goes very well with your skin tone!

Ohhh did you manage to get a dark grey vally jacket too? Now you have all 3! Lucky girl!




angelastoel said:


> my taupe is a size 2 and my dark grey a size 2 and definetly slightly smaller, the sizing of the Vally jackets are very inconsistent, still, it is a amazing jacket and looks very cute on you!
> I was wearing my Etoile Charley jacket with a main line 2010 skirt. The gaze sweater isn't from IM, but Maison Scotch, they have a lot of Isabel Marant inspired clothes


----------



## Jaded81

That is exactly what I thought when I first saw it! Thank you! 




Jayne1 said:


> Stunning!  And very Chanel with the IM look we love.


----------



## Jaded81

Thanks Tonka! Thankfully I didn't pre-order any of the boots! Will wait for the lower version to come out! Are you going to get the cone or the stiletto heel?




tonkamama said:


> *Prada_Princess ~* thank you very much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jaded81 ~* Love your Valley jacket & I wish I can hunt one down someday ....
> 
> Yes dear according to my SA, blacksons come with lower cone heels...  and the stiletoos also come in with 3.5 lower heels.  Lower heels are much more wearable.


----------



## Jaded81

Thanks K! You would totally look awesome in a Vally jacket 



Kaypa said:


> That jacket is perfection on you!  I also love that other jacket you posted!


----------



## Jaded81

Thanks! I don't have any of my own pics, but here is one of someone else wearing  it



juneping said:


> what a cool and summary paring.
> 
> 
> i love this jacket...any mod pic??
> 
> 
> thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> love the jeans....look so chic with the mesh top..
> 
> 
> 
> the leather panel top is so cool....
> 
> 
> perfect on you!!
> 
> 
> 
> very chic!! love the red shoes with white shirt + jeans.
> 
> 
> 
> love every piece on you....very NICE!!


----------



## tonkamama

*IM is now 40% off on BNY.com!!  *


----------



## chicjean

Oh man, kinda bummed. Called Barney's service to see if they'd price adjust my Reos and the lady on the phone was MEAN!! I'm not upset that she can't do it, but holy cow. 

With the price adjustment I could have scooped up the Zillahs and still only spent a little more for both than the full price of my Reos. Zillahs just aren't meant to be for me, I guess


----------



## juneping

chicjean said:


> Oh man, kinda bummed. Called Barney's service to see if they'd price adjust my Reos and the lady on the phone was MEAN!! I'm not upset that she can't do it, but holy cow.
> 
> With the price adjustment I could have scooped up the Zillahs and still only spent a little more for both than the full price of my Reos. Zillahs just aren't meant to be for me, I guess



if its within a month, you can return and buy the on sale price.


----------



## chicjean

juneping said:
			
		

> if its within a month, you can return and buy the on sale price.



That's what I thought, but apparently not online- you only have a week. She made that VERY clear


----------



## tonkamama

chicjean said:


> Oh man, kinda bummed. Called Barney's service to see if they'd price adjust my Reos and the lady on the phone was MEAN!! I'm not upset that she can't do it, but holy cow.
> 
> With the price adjustment I could have scooped up the Zillahs and still only spent a little more for both than the full price of my Reos. Zillahs just aren't meant to be for me, I guess


I am sorry, regardless the lade @ BNY.com shouldn't be mean...


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> if its within a month, you can return and buy the on sale price.


*Juneping ~* did you get the Paco coat?


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> *Juneping ~* did you get the Paco coat?



no ....i went to bed after midnight, i checked before going to bed. and when i woke up and checked again, it's all gone. i am going to call barneys later when the store opens...i'll try my luck again. sigh...


----------



## juneping

chicjean said:


> That's what I thought, but apparently not online- you only have a week. She made that VERY clear



that's not exactly true. it's based on barneys' discretion. if you have a store you can go to, bring it with you. you can have store credit instead. 
i'll call again and hopefully run into someone nicer.

oh i just checked...she lied.
http://www.barneys.com/Customer-Service/CUSTOMER_SERVICE,default,pg.html



> Returns
> 
> If you are not delighted with your purchase, return the item in its original condition within 30 days for a full refund, less shipping costs.
> 
> To receive a refund based on purchase price of the item(s) and in the original form of payment:
> 1. all merchandise must be returned within 30 days of the original purchase date.
> 2. the merchandise must be in saleable condition with tickets attached.


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> no ....i went to bed after midnight, i checked before going to bed. and when i woke up and checked again, it's all gone. i am going to call barneys later when the store opens...i'll try my luck again. sigh...


I know someone must not sleeping and grab the last two on the net!!  I also did not get the one last jacket I wanted in size 38 sold (which was not available in store)...and I purposely got up @ 6am!!


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> I know someone must not sleeping and grab the last two on the net!!  I also did not get the one last jacket I wanted in size 38 sold (which was not available in store)...and I purposely got up @ 6am!!



no wonder you are here so early...
thanks again tonka, you are the sweetest....


----------



## Jaded81

I just bought the Black Reas in my usual IM size... really hope they fit!!!


----------



## Jaded81

Can't believe I bought it! A totally unplanned purchase! Been admiring it from a distance but have been worried about the whole fit issue and whether the ankle straps will be too loose as I have long but skinny feet and ankles! I guess I will just have to see.

*Does anyone know if Barneys return shipping is free for international orders?*


----------



## flower71

Jaded81 said:


> Can't believe I bought it! A totally unplanned purchase! Been admiring it from a distance but have been worried about the whole fit issue and whether the ankle straps will be too loose as I have long but skinny feet and ankles! I guess I will just have to see.
> 
> *Does anyone know if Barneys return shipping is free for international orders?*


I have no idea about Barneys but I have to say "yay"! I really hope they'll fit you and you'll be showing us some mod pics on here. I just can't do those hi heels and I have large feet so that makes me frustrated but also relieved that I won't be tempted by those shoes! oh, BTW, love your jackets


----------



## Kaypa

Jaded81 said:


> I just bought the Black Reas in my usual IM size... really hope they fit!!!


We'll need to see some mod pics when your Reas have arrived A.!!!


----------



## angelastoel

Jaded81 said:


> Love seeing all the soft pastel colors you have been wearing lately! Goes very well with your skin tone!
> 
> Ohhh did you manage to get a dark grey vally jacket too? Now you have all 3! Lucky girl!



yeah, I have all three, kinda crazy, right? But they are so comfy and cool!


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> no ....i went to bed after midnight, i checked before going to bed. and when i woke up and checked again, it's all gone. i am going to call barneys later when the store opens...i'll try my luck again. sigh...


got some info for you...pls check you PM.


----------



## tonkamama

Jaded81 said:


> Thanks Tonka! Thankfully I didn't pre-order any of the boots! Will wait for the lower version to come out! Are you going to get the cone or the stiletto heel?


*Jaded81 ~* I am not into stiletto nowadays ...  so I only reserved the Blacksons with the cone heels but I have to see how they look on my feet before making final decision.  Still waiting tho...


----------



## juneping

Jaded81 said:


> I just bought the Black Reas in my usual IM size... really hope they fit!!!



i just tried them, they run TTS for me. i have narrow feet. don't worry about the ankle, the higher the straps go, the tighter it is.
so they felt pretty secure. but i think you have smaller ankles.....


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> got some info for you...pls check you PM.



thanks to tonka....i got the paco coat in size 36. 
the SA from chicago (she's the one will ship it out to me) joked that there were so many fights about the coat and i was the winner...


----------



## Jayne1

I already received my sale stuff from NAP -- a Joseph tank, a Janet tank and a a poorly made pop of colour necklace, which I'll wear as a bracelet to hide the fact that it has horrible kinks. (Kinks that any beader would know to ease up on, so it has some give.)

I didn't really need anything from NAP, so that's all I got... I didn't even need this.


----------



## tonkamama

Jayne1 said:


> I already received my sale stuff from NAP -- a Joseph tank, a Janet tank and a a poorly made pop of colour necklace, which I'll wear as a bracelet to hide the fact that it has horrible kinks. (Kinks that any beader would know to ease up on, so it has some give.)
> 
> I didn't really need anything from NAP, so that's all I got... I didn't even need this.


Congrats!! I know what you mean... I have tons of jeans and jackets / blazers and I can't help buying more esp during sales...  LOL...  

I had Flass and Claudine set of two cuffs in my basket last night and now they are sold out...


----------



## Jayne1

tonkamama said:


> Congrats!! I know what you mean... I have tons of jeans and jackets / blazers and I can't help buying more esp during sales...  LOL...
> 
> I had Flass and Claudine set of two cuffs in my basket last night and now they are sold out...


No, they're not, they are still there...
Was $594 Now $356.40 40% OFF, or so it says on my computer...

I like how NAP puts some pieces together and sells it as an interesting set...


----------



## Jayne1

My pop of colour necklace - I should really send it back but I don't want to.  Even though the kinks will always bug me...


----------



## am2022

Love love everything!!! My other love Cartier love series: that's my wedding band ... Dh promised me a bangle last year!!!




Jayne1 said:


> My pop of colour necklace - I should really send it back but I don't want to.  Even though the kinks will always bug me...


----------



## Straight-Laced

harpers


This very casual outfit with the Milla snake print skirt caught my eye...


----------



## jellylicious

juneping said:


> thanks to tonka....i got the paco coat in size 36.
> the SA from chicago (she's the one will ship it out to me) joked that there were so many fights about the coat and i was the winner...


 Congrats! Can't wait for you and Tonka's mod pixs! It's a cool piece!



Jayne1 said:


> I already received my sale stuff from NAP -- a Joseph tank, a Janet tank and a a poorly made pop of colour necklace, which I'll wear as a bracelet to hide the fact that it has horrible kinks. (Kinks that any beader would know to ease up on, so it has some give.)
> 
> I didn't really need anything from NAP, so that's all I got... I didn't even need this.


I bought the Janet tank too and the who and simple me necklace from NAP-i'll probably return it though but will see about the craftmanship. Then snagged the last 36 Zillahs from Barneys Vegas.  Funny thing is, it popped back on NAP-lots of other sizes. That's all i can afford right now-still trying to be good.


----------



## Jayne1

jellylicious said:


> Congrats! Can't wait for you and Tonka's mod pixs! It's a cool piece!
> 
> 
> I bought the Janet tank too and the who and simple me necklace from NAP-i'll probably return it though but will see about the craftmanship. Then snagged the last 36 Zillahs from Barneys Vegas.  Funny thing is, it popped back on NAP-lots of other sizes. That's all i can afford right now-still trying to be good.


My Janet tops are so snug, but so stretchy that they only go to the bottom of my hips, which is fine, I don't want them longer.  I only want to wear them under really sheer tops.  I have the black, beige and white Janets.

Let me know how long your Janet is on you...


----------



## tb-purselover

I can't wait to see everyone's haul from the sales! 

So, I've been very good and have not done any impulsive purchasing during the sale. Of course, that doesn't say that much LOL.


----------



## juneping

just received the johni dress and the janet dress. got both size 38.
the janet dress (for layer propose) was quite snug but can't order bigger since the top is pretty low for me. and the johni dress is too big....grrrr...it runs large for ref in case anyone is interested.


----------



## nycbagfiend

juneping said:


> just received the johni dress and the janet dress. got both size 38.
> the janet dress (for layer propose) was quite snug but can't order bigger since the top is pretty low for me. and the johni dress is too big....grrrr...it runs large for ref in case anyone is interested.



uh oh...if the 38 janet is snug on you, then i'm in trouble--i ordered it too!  good to know about the johni (tho sorry it was too big!)

congrats on the multi wearable coat (i think that's what it's called on barney's site?!) i tried it on at barneys yesterday in a 38 and it's a great find!  i ended up putting it back on the rack but i'm kinda sorry i did now!


----------



## nycbagfiend

Jayne1 said:


> My pop of colour necklace - I should really send it back but I don't want to.  Even though the kinks will always bug me...



such pretty arm candy, jayne!


----------



## nycbagfiend

Jaded81 said:


> I just bought the Black Reas in my usual IM size... really hope they fit!!!



congrats, jaded!  can't wait to see them in action!

i tried them on at barneys yesterday--love, love the look of them but i'm so pathetic--i couldn't walk at all in them!  left them for now, but might reconsider if i bump into them again someday!


----------



## juneping

nycbagfiend said:


> uh oh...if the 38 janet is snug on you, then i'm in trouble--i ordered it too!  good to know about the johni (tho sorry it was too big!)
> 
> congrats on the multi wearable coat (i think that's what it's called on barney's site?!) i tried it on at barneys yesterday in a 38 and it's a great find!  i ended up putting it back on the rack but i'm kinda sorry i did now!



you should totally get the paco...it's really flattering on. i tried the 38...it's fine...i would have gotten it if i didn't have the 36. 

i just know i can't throw the janet into the dryer when i wash it tho it's very stretchy.....keep us posted what you think.


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> thanks to tonka....i got the paco coat in size 36.
> the SA from chicago (she's the one will ship it out to me) joked that there were so many fights about the coat and i was the winner...


You are welcome!  I am glad I can help.  Yes I was there (SF store) cus I can't wait to p/u my preordered items... when SAs were calling each other saying their customers were looking for that particular coat in size 36 :boxing:!!  Since I was the 1st one that made the hold request for you so thanks to my SA that made a firm reservation with Chicago SA ...  but I was only given less than 2 hours to notify you... you should see me "flying" on the freeway trying to log on TPF before the dead line  !!  (don't worry I am a good driver and was driving by the safe speed... ).


----------



## tonkamama

Jayne1 said:


> My pop of colour necklace - I should really send it back but I don't want to.  Even though the kinks will always bug me...


Love your stacking bracelets!!  The Cartier bracelets are such collectible pieces.


----------



## tonkamama

*Congrats on everyone's new sales hunts!!  
*


jellylicious said:


> Congrats! Can't wait for you and Tonka's mod pixs! It's a cool piece!
> 
> 
> I bought the Janet tank too and the who and simple me necklace from NAP-i'll probably return it though but will see about the craftmanship. Then snagged the last 36 Zillahs from Barneys Vegas.  Funny thing is, it popped back on NAP-lots of other sizes. That's all i can afford right now-still trying to be good.


*jellylicious ~* Congrats on your BNY Zillahs jeans for 40% off, NAP still had it 30% off so you got them at great price point!!  You gonna love the Zillahs!!  Pls post pic too.

I will post some pic soon


----------



## juneping

Jayne1 said:


> My pop of colour necklace - I should really send it back but I don't want to.  Even though the kinks will always bug me...



forgot to say i love the love bracelets in gold and platinum....


----------



## jellylicious

Jayne1 said:


> My Janet tops are so snug, but so stretchy that they only go to the bottom of my hips, which is fine, I don't want them longer.  I only want to wear them under really sheer tops.  I have the black, beige and white Janets.
> 
> Let me know how long your Janet is on you...



The Janet comes to about mid-thigh on me but scrunches up a bit when i walk. I really love the fact that they are snug for now-i'm sure they will stretch out. Want the other colors now.  And yes-your cartier bracelets are divine!


----------



## juneping

same here...the janet dress only reach the bottom of my butt...i hope it won't ride up when i am on the street...


----------



## jellylicious

tonkamama said:


> *Congrats on everyone's new sales hunts!!
> *
> 
> *jellylicious ~* Congrats on your BNY Zillahs jeans for 40% off, NAP still had it 30% off so you got them at great price point!!  You gonna love the Zillahs!!  Pls post pic too.
> 
> I will post some pic soon



Will do! Can't wait for them to get here. You look so great in them that it was that one piece that i was eyeing on and got so excited to score that baby at 40 off!


----------



## juneping

the burnout tee is on yoox...$69, there're blue and green as well. i think this run small...i got one from ebay in black. here is the link.


----------



## Jaded81

Of course I will! Awhhh have your tried them on though? They are lower than the Rios which I don't think I would last more than 30 min in!!



flower71 said:


> I have no idea about Barneys but I have to say "yay"! I really hope they'll fit you and you'll be showing us some mod pics on here. I just can't do those hi heels and I have large feet so that makes me frustrated but also relieved that I won't be tempted by those shoes! oh, BTW, love your jackets


----------



## Jaded81

I hope they fit! Then we will be Rea twins! 



Kaypa said:


> We'll need to see some mod pics when your Reas have arrived A.!!!


----------



## Jaded81

Hehe, I am very happy for you! They don't pop up very often and is so versatile!!




angelastoel said:


> yeah, I have all three, kinda crazy, right? But they are so comfy and cool!


----------



## Jaded81

That is a good idea! Unfortunately I am unable to ever try them on so I will have to see how it looks on everyone else before I decide!!



tonkamama said:


> *Jaded81 ~* I am not into stiletto nowadays ...  so I only reserved the Blacksons with the cone heels but I have to see how they look on my feet before making final decision.  Still waiting tho...


----------



## OrangeFizz

vincci said:


> i got this pair in black long one. But i find it not very comfortable to wear
> 
> Did you put any insert?



The more I wear them the better they feel, but I do have an issue with feeling my toes slip forward, and the insole going with it, so I'm going to propably get a pad for the foot of the shoe, to get some traction.


----------



## Jaded81

Thanks for the input June! How come you didn't end up getting them?



juneping said:


> i just tried them, they run TTS for me. i have narrow feet. don't worry about the ankle, the higher the straps go, the tighter it is.
> so they felt pretty secure. but i think you have smaller ankles.....


----------



## Jaded81

Congrats!! Hehe Persistence pays off!



juneping said:


> thanks to tonka....i got the paco coat in size 36.
> the SA from chicago (she's the one will ship it out to me) joked that there were so many fights about the coat and i was the winner...


----------



## Jaded81

LOL do we really need post of the stuff we buy?  But the necklace is lovely as a bracelet though! And the kinks really aren't that obvious!




Jayne1 said:


> My pop of colour necklace - I should really send it back but I don't want to.  Even though the kinks will always bug me...


----------



## Jaded81

Congrats!! I love sales!! 



jellylicious said:


> Congrats! Can't wait for you and Tonka's mod pixs! It's a cool piece!
> 
> 
> I bought the Janet tank too and the who and simple me necklace from NAP-i'll probably return it though but will see about the craftmanship. Then snagged the last 36 Zillahs from Barneys Vegas.  Funny thing is, it popped back on NAP-lots of other sizes. That's all i can afford right now-still trying to be good.


----------



## Jaded81

Well.... if you popped back into Barneys..... 



nycbagfiend said:


> congrats, jaded!  can't wait to see them in action!
> 
> i tried them on at barneys yesterday--love, love the look of them but i'm so pathetic--i couldn't walk at all in them!  left them for now, but might reconsider if i bump into them again someday!


----------



## Jaded81

Awhh Tonka, you're such a sweetheart 



tonkamama said:


> You are welcome!  I am glad I can help.  Yes I was there (SF store) cus I can't wait to p/u my preordered items... when SAs were calling each other saying their customers were looking for that particular coat in size 36 :boxing:!!  Since I was the 1st one that made the hold request for you so thanks to my SA that made a firm reservation with Chicago SA ...  but I was only given less than 2 hours to notify you... you should see me "flying" on the freeway trying to log on TPF before the dead line  !!  (don't worry I am a good driver and was driving by the safe speed... ).


----------



## Jaded81

I don't see this on Yoox.... maybe it is because I am located in Singapore?



juneping said:


> the burnout tee is on yoox...$69, there're blue and green as well. i think this run small...i got one from ebay in black. here is the link.


----------



## juneping

Jaded81 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the input June! How come you didn't end up getting them?



They don't look that good on me...i think it's the heel height is bit mellow for my liking. Gosh I can't believe what I will say...I think 10cm looks better on me....


----------



## juneping

Jaded81 said:
			
		

> I don't see this on Yoox.... maybe it is because I am located in Singapore?



I can't either but I have the link saved...try my link...


----------



## juneping

Jaded81 said:


> I don't see this on Yoox.... maybe it is because I am located in Singapore?



shouldn't be your location...

http://www.yoox.com/item.asp?cod10=37379980&tp=11227&tskay=3FD17CD7


----------



## angelastoel

I love how Rosie still wears her clothes from the 2010 season, I really love it when celebs keep wearing their items, even when they are older. (and her green Phantom is devine!)


----------



## Amsterdam

I also have the jacket that Rosie wears in the pic, but it looks kind of weird on me, the shoulders are extremely puffy, so it remains unworn in my closet. 

@ Junaping: Thanks for the tip, I got the burgundy shirt!


----------



## juneping

Amsterdam said:


> I also have the jacket that Rosie wears in the pic, but it looks kind of weird on me, the shoulders are extremely puffy, so it remains unworn in my closet.
> 
> @ Junaping: Thanks for the tip, I got the burgundy shirt!



oh, i am glad you got it!!


----------



## Jaded81

Thanks for the link. It appears that the USA site has different stuff from the Singapore site



juneping said:


> shouldn't be your location...
> 
> http://www.yoox.com/item.asp?cod10=37379980&tp=11227&tskay=3FD17CD7


----------



## juneping

Jaded81 said:


> Thanks for the link. It appears that the USA site has different stuff from the Singapore site



so did you get it??

----
oh i see what you meant. copy past the link and send to customer service and ask if you can purchase from the SP site (it's shipping from italy anyway)....honestly i can't find this top from regular search...i saved it so i could find it. 
even the IM tie dye jacket..it's gone from the barneys site but i had the link saved up...i could still see it. not sure why....


----------



## angelastoel

Amsterdam said:


> I also have the jacket that Rosie wears in the pic, but it looks kind of weird on me, the shoulders are extremely puffy, so it remains unworn in my closet.
> 
> @ Junaping: Thanks for the tip, I got the burgundy shirt!



that is such a waste, can't you remove the shoulder pads?


----------



## missty4

tonkamama said:


> You are welcome!  I am glad I can help.  Yes I was there (SF store) cus I can't wait to p/u my preordered items... when SAs were calling each other saying their customers were looking for that particular coat in size 36 :boxing:!!  Since I was the 1st one that made the hold request for you so thanks to my SA that made a firm reservation with Chicago SA ...  but I was only given less than 2 hours to notify you... you should see me "flying" on the freeway trying to log on TPF before the dead line  !!  (don't worry I am a good driver and was driving by the safe speed... ).



Aww that's so sweet of you tonka! Reminds me of us TPFrs looking out for each other in the bal forum when browsing at the bal boutiques. 

Would anyone happen to know the style number of the paco jacket for Barneys? Maybe something will turn up


----------



## Amsterdam

Jaded81 said:


> Thanks for the link. It appears that the USA site has different stuff from the Singapore site



Sorry to hear that you can't place the order.
I checked the Dutch site and couldn't find the tops, but after
I clicked on the link that Juneping posted the tops appeared on the Dutch site and I had no problems ordering.


----------



## Amsterdam

angelastoel said:


> that is such a waste, can't you remove the shoulder pads?



I didn't want to remove the shoulder pads, because I wasn't sure if I was going to keep it, but after seeing Rosie wear it I fell in love all over again so I removed the shoulder pads. 
I'm not sure it makes a very big difference though,
the shoulders are still very puffy, much more than the shoulders of the Flana,
I guess it's the sturdy fabric.

Did you have any luck finding the purple or fuchsia Hola/Hasta yet?
I'm sorry you missed the one I emailed you the link for, it was on the site for  less than a few minutes, it's really crazy how fast is was sold.
The same thing happened to me with the pink/blue Adela skirt; it was sold just before I could snap it up for only 125! I was really upset for days.


----------



## tonkamama

missty4 said:


> Aww that's so sweet of you tonka! Reminds me of us TPFrs looking out for each other in the bal forum when browsing at the bal boutiques.
> 
> Would anyone happen to know the style number of the paco jacket for Barneys? Maybe something will turn up


Hehe...  helping out each others  is best part of being one of "TPEers"!!  I have gotten many advises and helps choosing my Bal & RO jackets!!:tpfrox:

The code for Paco is 00505016512122 ..pls pm me if you need additional code from the tag.


----------



## tonkamama

Sorry...duplicate posting ... :shame:


----------



## tonkamama

*It is way too hot to wear the Paco coat now so I am taking some indoor pictures with multiple styling to give some ideas to those that are still on the fence....  I am so glad that I grab the coat @ 40% off ... IMO this coat has lots potentials!!  


*













*This is Fargo blazer from the Etoile line I obtained from the BNY 40% sales.  Nothing too special about this blazer but I need a light color casual blazer and it is linen so perfect for that cool summer night outing.  The skorts is one of my favorite by Rick Owens.   * 






*A closed up ~*


----------



## lil tote

tonkamama said:
			
		

> It is way too hot to wear the Paco coat now so I am taking some indoor pictures with multiple styling to give some ideas to those that are still on the fence....  I am so glad that I grab the coat @ 40% off ... IMO this coat has lots potentials!!
> 
> 
> 
> This is Fargo blazer from the Etoile line I obtained from the BNY 40% sales.  Nothing too special about this blazer but I need a light color casual blazer and it is linen so perfect for that cool summer night outing.  The skorts is one of my favorite by Rick Owens.
> 
> A closed up ~



The coat looks great on you!! Haha now it's making me think about trying to find one myself.


----------



## Jayne1

tonkamama said:


> *It is way too hot to wear the Paco coat now so I am taking some indoor pictures with multiple styling to give some ideas to those that are still on the fence....  I am so glad that I grab the coat @ 40% off ... IMO this coat has lots potentials!!
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is Fargo blazer from the Etoile line I obtained from the BNY 40% sales.  Nothing too special about this blazer but I need a light color casual blazer and it is linen so perfect for that cool summer night outing.  The skorts is one of my favorite by Rick Owens.   *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A closed up ~*


Oh my goodness... I can't tell you how fabulous you look in this!

I tried it on when it first arrived and looked so sloppy and dowdy, I posted about the stupidness of this coat here at TPF.  

Obviously I do not have the build for this coat.  It is _beyond stunning_ on you!


----------



## chantal

Checking out E-Bay and found more photos of the new Bekket sneakers. What colour do you like better ladies? I am leaning towards one, would love you opinions. I guess it all depends on what the stores near me get in too.


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> *It is way too hot to wear the Paco coat now so I am taking some indoor pictures with multiple styling to give some ideas to those that are still on the fence....  I am so glad that I grab the coat @ 40% off ... IMO this coat has lots potentials!!
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is Fargo blazer from the Etoile line I obtained from the BNY 40% sales.  Nothing too special about this blazer but I need a light color casual blazer and it is linen so perfect for that cool summer night outing.  The skorts is one of my favorite by Rick Owens.   *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A closed up ~*



*tonka*,
looking HOT!! really like both the jackets on you....the paco is such a cool and special piece...


----------



## Jaded81

Wow the Paco looks great on you! Love the versatility of it!!




tonkamama said:


> *It is way too hot to wear the Paco coat now so I am taking some indoor pictures with multiple styling to give some ideas to those that are still on the fence....  I am so glad that I grab the coat @ 40% off ... IMO this coat has lots potentials!!
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is Fargo blazer from the Etoile line I obtained from the BNY 40% sales.  Nothing too special about this blazer but I need a light color casual blazer and it is linen so perfect for that cool summer night outing.  The skorts is one of my favorite by Rick Owens.   *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A closed up ~*


----------



## Jaded81

Thanks for the link  But not into the green so I passed!



juneping said:


> so did you get it??
> 
> ----
> oh i see what you meant. copy past the link and send to customer service and ask if you can purchase from the SP site (it's shipping from italy anyway)....honestly i can't find this top from regular search...i saved it so i could find it.
> even the IM tie dye jacket..it's gone from the barneys site but i had the link saved up...i could still see it. not sure why....


----------



## Jaded81

It is ok! I'm glad to managed to nab one though!!




Amsterdam said:


> Sorry to hear that you can't place the order.
> I checked the Dutch site and couldn't find the tops, but after
> I clicked on the link that Juneping posted the tops appeared on the Dutch site and I had no problems ordering.


----------



## leboudoir

does anyone know if i can still find the ulyse jacket?  so desperate


----------



## tb-purselover

Looking hot *Tonka*! I love both pieces on you. I especially love the Paco. The drape is very pretty and it is so versatile. I love how you can style it in so many different ways.



tonkamama said:


> *It is way too hot to wear the Paco coat now so I am taking some indoor pictures with multiple styling to give some ideas to those that are still on the fence....  I am so glad that I grab the coat @ 40% off ... IMO this coat has lots potentials!!
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is Fargo blazer from the Etoile line I obtained from the BNY 40% sales.  Nothing too special about this blazer but I need a light color casual blazer and it is linen so perfect for that cool summer night outing.  The skorts is one of my favorite by Rick Owens.   *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A closed up ~*


----------



## tb-purselover

Hard choice, I like both of them.

I think if you want versatility you can probably match the first ones with more since it has contrast. It can be worn in the spring/summer and fall/winter. The anthracite will show dirt less and I love its look too. Sorry, not much help. Maybe the first ones eek out ahead just a bit for me. But it is hard for me to vote!



chantal said:


> Checking out E-Bay and found more photos of the new Bekket sneakers. What colour do you like better ladies? I am leaning towards one, would love you opinions. I guess it all depends on what the stores near me get in too.


----------



## chantal

leboudoir said:


> does anyone know if i can still find the ulyse jacket?  so desperate



What size?


----------



## juneping

Jaded81 said:


> Thanks for the link  But not into the green so I passed!


but the blue is still there....i would have gotten it if i didn't get the black one....


----------



## Jaded81

I like the lighter colored one better 



chantal said:


> Checking out E-Bay and found more photos of the new Bekket sneakers. What colour do you like better ladies? I am leaning towards one, would love you opinions. I guess it all depends on what the stores near me get in too.


----------



## chantal

Eeep. I know! I was leaning towards the second, then the first, and now the second again. Maybe I can swing them both. How much do the Bekett's usually retail for?  I guess it really depends when they are released.




tb-purselover said:


> Hard choice, I like both of them.
> 
> I think if you want versatility you can probably match the first ones with more since it has contrast. It can be worn in the spring/summer and fall/winter. The anthracite will show dirt less and I love its look too. Sorry, not much help. Maybe the first ones eek out ahead just a bit for me. But it is hard for me to vote!


----------



## flower71

tonkamama said:


> * IMO this coat has lots potentials!!
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is Fargo blazer from the Etoile line I obtained from the BNY 40% sales.  Nothing too special about this blazer but I need a light color casual blazer and it is linen so perfect for that cool summer night outing.  The skorts is one of my favorite by Rick Owens.   *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A closed up ~*


How bad is that?? I am so glad that it's hot over here that I am only thinking dresses and swinwear right now..or else paco here I come! You are awesome in the pics, you have the "attitude " to pull it  off. When I first saw it , it's just like Jayne1 said. It seemed blah! but on you, it's chic!


----------



## flower71

leboudoir said:


> does anyone know if i can still find the ulyse jacket?  so desperate


seems to be out of stock in many shops. Wish you luck, if I come across one, will let you know!


----------



## flower71

chantal said:


> Eeep. I know! I was leaning towards the second, then the first, and now the second again. Maybe I can swing them both. How much do the Bekett's usually retail for?  I guess it really depends when they are released.


I love the second one more, for me it's more versatile. I just sold my cream bekkets, I just couldn't make them work for me, and my back ached after a few hours of walk...I felt so sad to part with them but now, I would like a pair in a darker colour, easier to wear whatever the weather/
They retail in france for 495 euros when you can grab a pair ! Out of stock everywhere I've been.


----------



## flower71

Jayne1 said:


> My pop of colour necklace - I should really send it back but I don't want to.  Even though the kinks will always bug me...


so lovely, esp you Love bracelets...
About her jewellery, I'd never pay full price! I had so many issues with her beads coming off, I mean I could make bead bracelets or necklaces too...I was so disappointed when I got a necklace and it just came apart in less than a week! So I have my price limit and if it's above, _tant pis_ (=it doesn't matter, in French)!


----------



## tonkamama

*lil tote, Jayne, Juneping, Jaded, tb-purselover & flower71 ~  Thank you ladies.*  I was a bit hesitated to even try it when I 1st saw it @ BNY (plus the >US$900 price tag scary me away too).  Glad I gave it 2nd thought now I just  it.  I have tried other IM pieces which totally look weird on me ush: (of course I did not take those home)...


----------



## tonkamama

chantal said:


> Eeep. I know! I was leaning towards the second, then the first, and now the second again. Maybe I can swing them both. How much do the Bekett's usually retail for?  I guess it really depends when they are released.


The Beketts in US are retailing for $665 (Birds are retailing for $755).  I think both colors are very pretty.  I agree with *tb..*.  the greys are more versatile season wise.  If you can put your name down on a wait list or a pre-order list please do so ASAP ...  these are selling out like hot cakes!!


----------



## nycbagfiend

tonkamama said:


> *It is way too hot to wear the Paco coat now so I am taking some indoor pictures with multiple styling to give some ideas to those that are still on the fence....  I am so glad that I grab the coat @ 40% off ... IMO this coat has lots potentials!!
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is Fargo blazer from the Etoile line I obtained from the BNY 40% sales.  Nothing too special about this blazer but I need a light color casual blazer and it is linen so perfect for that cool summer night outing.  The skorts is one of my favorite by Rick Owens.   *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A closed up ~*



tonka! i love both looks--you are definitely making quite the case for the paco--now i need to see if i can track it down again! 

p.s. the rick owens harem shorts rock!


----------



## angelastoel

Amsterdam said:


> I didn't want to remove the shoulder pads, because I wasn't sure if I was going to keep it, but after seeing Rosie wear it I fell in love all over again so I removed the shoulder pads.
> I'm not sure it makes a very big difference though,
> the shoulders are still very puffy, much more than the shoulders of the Flana,
> I guess it's the sturdy fabric.
> 
> Did you have any luck finding the purple or fuchsia Hola/Hasta yet?
> I'm sorry you missed the one I emailed you the link for, it was on the site for  less than a few minutes, it's really crazy how fast is was sold.
> The same thing happened to me with the pink/blue Adela skirt; it was sold just before I could snap it up for only 125! I was really upset for days.



Still no luck with the Hola so far... I totally understand how bummed you can be with losing a auction. I once won the purple beige adela but the seller never had sent it to me and I saw she sold it a few weeks later for a lot more, luckily I was able to retrieve my money through paypal.

Here my outfit with the roe pants, I love the fabric, it's so soft for jeans!


----------



## tonkamama

*nyc ~* thank you sweetie!!  You should give the Paco another look... 



nycbagfiend said:


> tonka! i love both looks--you are definitely making quite the case for the paco--now i need to see if i can track it down again!
> 
> p.s. the rick owens harem shorts rock!



*angelastoel ~* you totally rock the Reos!!  Good to see different pairing so inspiring!!  



angelastoel said:


> Here my outfit with the roe pants, I love the fabric, it's so soft for jeans!
> http://toothfairyfashiontale.blogspot.nl/
> http://toothfairyfashiontale.blogspot.nl/


----------



## leboudoir

flower71 said:


> seems to be out of stock in many shops. Wish you luck, if I come across one, will let you know!



be so great if u do thank you!


----------



## leboudoir

chantal said:


> What size?



the smallest it comes in. 34 or 36 im not sure which is. any idea?


----------



## tonkamama

leboudoir said:


> the smallest it comes in. 34 or 36 im not sure which is. any idea?


Have you tried to look up eBay?  There is one black REO in size 36 (long sleeves version) selling for $799.  As far as I know Ulyse size 36 all sold out in stores and it did not come in size 34.


----------



## leboudoir

tonkamama said:


> Have you tried to look up eBay?  There is one black REO in size 36 (long sleeves version) selling for $799.  As far as I know Ulyse size 36 all sold out in stores and it did not come in size 34.



yeah but to no avail  would sell an arm for it now lol! im just after the ulyse. i like the sleeveless version. guess im late to the game again! first time were those sneakers lol! but thank you!


----------



## flower71

angelastoel said:


> Still no luck with the Hola so far... I totally understand how bummed you can be with losing a auction. I once won the purple beige adela but the seller never had sent it to me and I saw she sold it a few weeks later for a lot more, luckily I was able to retrieve my money through paypal.
> 
> Here my outfit with the roe pants, I love the fabric, it's so soft for jeans!


this is one of my fave outfits on you so far!! you rockin those pants, and I envy you with your Pigalles


----------



## nycbagfiend

angelastoel said:


> Still no luck with the Hola so far... I totally understand how bummed you can be with losing a auction. I once won the purple beige adela but the seller never had sent it to me and I saw she sold it a few weeks later for a lot more, luckily I was able to retrieve my money through paypal.
> 
> Here my outfit with the roe pants, I love the fabric, it's so soft for jeans!



super hot, angela!  i ordered the non-fringe version on a NAP popback yesterday--i want to recreate your look!


----------



## flower71

ok, I fess up, I have been BAD:
 I just got the Esso jacket, the Tuna tie dye tunic dress in beige (ran out in red(and a coton dress Levis crafted in orange)...The SA gave me a 30% presale, yay!
Here are pics (not mod pics, will come shortly)









(I am so inspired by this evangelie girl! her blog is styleheroine...amazing collection  and style


----------



## flower71

lil tote said:


> Hi, I'm new to this forum, but have been drooling over everyone's mod pics!
> 
> Was wondering if anyone has the *Esso jacket*. Is there a big difference in sizing between a 36 and a 38? I'm 5'2" but was only able to find a 38. The SA said that it shouldn't matter since the look is slouchy. Thanks!!


Sorry for the late answer. One thing is sure, 36 is more of a 38 in this jacket. I just got the esso in 36 and I am 5'10 and usually a 38 in IM. I think the 38 would be too big. HTH


----------



## angelastoel

flower71 said:


> I love the second one more, for me it's more versatile. I just sold my cream bekkets, I just couldn't make them work for me, and my back ached after a few hours of walk...I felt so sad to part with them but now, I would like a pair in a darker colour, easier to wear whatever the weather/
> They retail in france for 495 euros when you can grab a pair ! Out of stock everywhere I've been.



my SA told me they will be 405 this season and I already preordered months ago, 1 week after they knew what the collection was and multiple sizes were already sold out to preorder.


----------



## flower71

angelastoel said:


> my SA told me they will be 405 this season and I already preordered months ago, 1 week after they knew what the collection was and multiple sizes were already sold out to preorder.


I may be wrong then, by 100 euros! I just checked, it was most likeky 395.


----------



## am2022

Looking so
Fab tonka in your Paco
And Fargo!!! You are the sweetest too with
Finding
Stuff for
Tpf ladies!!!




tonkamama said:


> *It is way too hot to wear the Paco coat
> 
> 
> now so I am taking some indoor pictures with multiple styling to give some ideas to those that are still on the fence....  I am so glad that I grab the coat @ 40% off ... IMO this coat has lots potentials!!
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is Fargo blazer from the Etoile line I obtained from the BNY 40% sales.  Nothing too special about this blazer but I need a light color casual blazer and it is linen so perfect for that cool summer night outing.  The skorts is one of my favorite by Rick Owens.   *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A closed up ~*


----------



## am2022

Love love everything and
The pigalles are to die
For!!!



angelastoel said:


> Still no luck with the Hola so far... I totally understand how bummed you can be with losing a auction. I once won the purple beige adela but the seller never had sent it to me and I saw she sold it a few weeks later for a lot more, luckily I was able to retrieve my money through paypal.
> 
> Here my outfit with the roe pants, I love the fabric, it's so soft for jeans!


----------



## am2022

I
Would get both if you can swing
It!!
If not then
Anthracite for me !!!
The Gris might get too dirty easily!!!


QUOTE=chantal;22025169]Eeep. I know! I was leaning towards the second, then the first, and now the second again. Maybe I can swing them both. How much do the Bekett's usually retail for?  I guess it really depends when they are released.[/QUOTE]


----------



## am2022

Yay!!! We love naughty purchases!!! Love love both!! When do we get to see it on you???  I totally agree with Evangeline!! She just
Rocks everything huh?? Like a sexier version of caroline
Blomst?? 





flower71 said:


> ok, I fess up, I have been BAD:
> I just got the Esso jacket, the Tuna tie dye tunic dress in beige (ran out in red(and a coton dress Levis crafted in orange)...The SA gave me a 30% presale, yay!
> Here are pics (not mod pics, will come shortly)
> cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/192549/192549_ou_l.jpg
> s7d9.scene7.com/is/image/Barneys/501580251_model_1?$zoom_square$
> (I am so inspired by this evangelie girl! her blog is styleheroine...amazing collection  and style
> styleheroine.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/851.jpg


----------



## am2022

Ladies any more rio owners here? Calling
On jelly !!! How have the rios been
Holding up
So far??? Is it painful? Only reason
Is espejto is ready to ship and although
I live in sandals / becketts for
The summer ..... I don't know
If I can walk in these!! I
Have high heels ( tribtoo 120cm, louboutins ) that haven't seen
The light
Of day.,, will the rios be one of them??? Help!!!


----------



## am2022

Sorry
That's supposed to be 120 mm!! Lol!


----------



## flower71

amacasa said:


> Sorry
> That's supposed to be 120 mm!! Lol!


haha I just winced!
Now you have to take those loubies out!! I still haven't splurged on a pair of CLs, My feet are crying out to me: NOOO! I have wide feet and even though I'm used to 3cm heels now, I don't think I'll be able to take any pain whatsoever...
I just saw the different styles of shoes that are coming out for fall. i think I'll wait to try them out before buying...
The rios look so tempting but if you can't walk in your 12cm heels, maybe you should stay away from the Rios and get the Reas instead? Just a thought


----------



## lil tote

flower71 said:
			
		

> Sorry for the late answer. One thing is sure, 36 is more of a 38 in this jacket. I just got the esso in 36 and I am 5'10 and usually a 38 in IM. I think the 38 would be too big. HTH



Thanks! I'm still trying to find a 36... Can't wait to see your mod pics!

I also love styleheroine's blog


----------



## Kaypa

tonkamama said:


> *It is way too hot to wear the Paco coat now so I am taking some indoor pictures with multiple styling to give some ideas to those that are still on the fence....  I am so glad that I grab the coat @ 40% off ... IMO this coat has lots potentials!!
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is Fargo blazer from the Etoile line I obtained from the BNY 40% sales.  Nothing too special about this blazer but I need a light color casual blazer and it is linen so perfect for that cool summer night outing.  The skorts is one of my favorite by Rick Owens.   *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A closed up ~*


OMG, that Paco jacket is gorgeous and you look beautiful in it!


----------



## Kaypa

angelastoel said:


> Still no luck with the Hola so far... I totally understand how bummed you can be with losing a auction. I once won the purple beige adela but the seller never had sent it to me and I saw she sold it a few weeks later for a lot more, luckily I was able to retrieve my money through paypal.
> 
> Here my outfit with the roe pants, I love the fabric, it's so soft for jeans!


Love your jeans! You look great!


----------



## Kaypa

flower71 said:


> ok, I fess up, I have been BAD:
> I just got the Esso jacket, the Tuna tie dye tunic dress in beige (ran out in red(and a coton dress Levis crafted in orange)...The SA gave me a 30% presale, yay!
> Here are pics (not mod pics, will come shortly)
> cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/192549/192549_ou_l.jpg
> s7d9.scene7.com/is/image/Barneys/501580251_model_1?$zoom_square$
> (I am so inspired by this evangelie girl! her blog is styleheroine...amazing collection  and style
> styleheroine.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/851.jpg


Congrats with your amazing haul! Can't wait to see mod pics!


----------



## Kaypa

amacasa said:


> Ladies any more rio owners here? Calling
> On jelly !!! How have the rios been
> Holding up
> So far??? Is it painful? Only reason
> Is espejto is ready to ship and although
> I live in sandals / becketts for
> The summer ..... I don't know
> If I can walk in these!! I
> Have high heels ( tribtoo 120cm, louboutins ) that haven't seen
> The light
> Of day.,, will the rios be one of them??? Help!!!


I agree with Flower, I think you would be safer off with the Reas.


----------



## jellylicious

chantal said:


> Checking out E-Bay and found more photos of the new Bekket sneakers. What colour do you like better ladies? I am leaning towards one, would love you opinions. I guess it all depends on what the stores near me get in too.


Chantal-Agree with everyone that the anthracite is much more flexible-i'm eyeing on that color myself. GL on deciding! 



angelastoel said:


> Still no luck with the Hola so far... I totally understand how bummed you can be with losing a auction. I once won the purple beige adela but the seller never had sent it to me and I saw she sold it a few weeks later for a lot more, luckily I was able to retrieve my money through paypal.
> 
> Here my outfit with the roe pants, I love the fabric, it's so soft for jeans!


Angela-Gorgeous-reo envy! 



amacasa said:


> Ladies any more rio owners here? Calling
> On jelly !!! How have the rios been
> Holding up
> So far??? Is it painful? Only reason
> Is espejto is ready to ship and although
> I live in sandals / becketts for
> The summer ..... I don't know
> If I can walk in these!! I
> Have high heels ( tribtoo 120cm, louboutins ) that haven't seen
> The light
> Of day.,, will the rios be one of them??? Help!!!


Amacasa-i wore the Rios for the first time to an event. Granted that i stood for a couple of hours, my poor feet hurt like crazy. Was it worth it? YES but if you have doubts, i would go for the Reas. I'm hoping the straps across the feet will soften with another wear-that's where it hurt the most.



flower71 said:


> ok, I fess up, I have been BAD:
> I just got the Esso jacket, the Tuna tie dye tunic dress in beige (ran out in red(and a coton dress Levis crafted in orange)...The SA gave me a 30% presale, yay!
> Here are pics (not mod pics, will come shortly)
> cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/192549/192549_ou_l.jpg
> s7d9.scene7.com/is/image/Barneys/501580251_model_1?$zoom_square$
> (I am so inspired by this evangelie girl! her blog is styleheroine...amazing collection  and style
> styleheroine.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/851.jpg



Nice haul! Can't wait to see your mod pixs Flower!  Styleheroine is amazing-love her! 



tonkamama said:


> *It is way too hot to wear the Paco coat now so I am taking some indoor pictures with multiple styling to give some ideas to those that are still on the fence....  I am so glad that I grab the coat @ 40% off ... IMO this coat has lots potentials!!
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is Fargo blazer from the Etoile line I obtained from the BNY 40% sales.  Nothing too special about this blazer but I need a light color casual blazer and it is linen so perfect for that cool summer night outing.  The skorts is one of my favorite by Rick Owens.   *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A closed up ~*


 Love love love the Paco! You look amazing-so many ways you're able to style it with!


----------



## mercer

Just popping in to say everyone looks great (as usual!).  So many fun new outfits!  You PF ladies are always such an inspiration!


----------



## nycbagfiend

flower71 said:


> ok, I fess up, I have been BAD:
> I just got the Esso jacket, the Tuna tie dye tunic dress in beige (ran out in red(and a coton dress Levis crafted in orange)...The SA gave me a 30% presale, yay!
> Here are pics (not mod pics, will come shortly)
> cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/192549/192549_ou_l.jpg
> s7d9.scene7.com/is/image/Barneys/501580251_model_1?$zoom_square$
> (I am so inspired by this evangelie girl! her blog is styleheroine...amazing collection  and style
> styleheroine.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/851.jpg



nice haul, flower!  looking fwd to mod pics--i was contemplating the esso too, but waited too long and my size is gone (on NAP, at least!)

i'm an avid styleheroine fan too...aside from the fact that everything looks great on her, she's got great style!


----------



## nycbagfiend

amacasa said:


> Ladies any more rio owners here? Calling
> On jelly !!! How have the rios been
> Holding up
> So far??? Is it painful? Only reason
> Is espejto is ready to ship and although
> I live in sandals / becketts for
> The summer ..... I don't know
> If I can walk in these!! I
> Have high heels ( tribtoo 120cm, louboutins ) that haven't seen
> The light
> Of day.,, will the rios be one of them??? Help!!!



i'm going with the majority vote here...i'd go rea over rio!
i don't own them, but i tried on the reas at barneys a few days ago and i was shocked that i could barely walk in them!  i'm not a huge heels wearer (CL 100s are about as high as i like) but i think it wasn't so much the heel height as it was the lack of support (in my opinion)...that one thin strap across the foot didnthe 't give much to go on and i felt like i was wobbling all over the place...i think part of my personal problem was that i'm also inbetween sizes--the 41 felt too big but the 40 a bit small...i can get away w/sizing up/down in closed toe shoes (like dickers, willows, gavas etc) but not so much in open toe/sandals!


----------



## nycbagfiend

ok, my turn to 'fess up...i've done wayyy too much shopping!  i'm still culling thru the pile and deciding what stays and what goes, but in the meantime i bought:
-2 of the liberty print button down blouses (one in the grey/yellow colorway like on BNY site) and one in the violet/navy colorway that i got at bergdorfs (i forget the proper IM name??)
-spots blouse
-hector blouse
-jim romper
-sade jacket in cognac
-malky jacket
-paco jacket (tonka and juneping--you totally convinced me!  Barney's is mailing me a 38!)
-tizy tee
-rio jeans (or whichever is the pair without the threads--i'm bad w/names lately!)

ok...so that is truly an awful list!  i went way overboard w/blouses and jackets but those are the workhorses in my closet!  i'm pretty sure the tizy is going back...cute but don't think it's practical for me (i could just see my daughter weaving her little fingers thru the strings and ripping them apart!); not sure if i'll love the jeans either.  will have to take some mod pics and maybe you guys can advise!  or 

sigh...decisions, decisions!  and the IM shop hasn't even done their markdowns yet...yikes!


----------



## juneping

angelastoel said:


> Still no luck with the Hola so far... I totally understand how bummed you can be with losing a auction. I once won the purple beige adela but the seller never had sent it to me and I saw she sold it a few weeks later for a lot more, luckily I was able to retrieve my money through paypal.
> 
> Here my outfit with the roe pants, I love the fabric, it's so soft for jeans!



love the way you style the jeans...


----------



## Alegory

I have and love the rio but the are fragil shoes the front strap looks to be we made but thin !
As for heel they are high and the sole shape that touches your foot hugs it well do you feel stable but I think if you don't use heels (cl ysl) you probably will not use these due to the hight !


----------



## am2022

Thanks for the feedback!!! Hmmmm now I'm
Curious to see them in person and just pay for
The return shipping if they don't work!  I feel they will be
Going back but needed to see them first !!! I'm hopeless!
Lol! Thanks everyone!
Jelly pls post
More rio
Pics!



Alegory said:


> I have and love the rio but the are fragil shoes the front strap looks to be we made but thin !
> As for heel they are high and the sole shape that touches your foot hugs it well do you feel stable but I think if you don't use heels (cl ysl) you probably will not use these due to the hight !


----------



## juneping

amacasa said:


> Thanks for the feedback!!! Hmmmm now I'm
> Curious to see them in person and just pay for
> The return shipping if they don't work!  I feel they will be
> Going back but needed to see them first !!! I'm hopeless!
> Lol! Thanks everyone!
> Jelly pls post
> More rio
> Pics!



i like rios on women's feet. but i haven't tried them on...i only tried the reas....they just don't look as nice as the rios but i know i won't be able to walk in rios at all. i tried the tributes higher heel version and i was in pain just standing in them....


----------



## Tee

tonkamama said:


> *It is way too hot to wear the Paco coat now so I am taking some indoor pictures with multiple styling to give some ideas to those that are still on the fence....  I am so glad that I grab the coat @ 40% off ... IMO this coat has lots potentials!!
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is Fargo blazer from the Etoile line I obtained from the BNY 40% sales.  Nothing too special about this blazer but I need a light color casual blazer and it is linen so perfect for that cool summer night outing.  The skorts is one of my favorite by Rick Owens.   *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A closed up ~*



Oh wow, I just love the Paco on you Tonka!  



angelastoel said:


> Still no luck with the Hola so far... I totally understand how bummed you can be with losing a auction. I once won the purple beige adela but the seller never had sent it to me and I saw she sold it a few weeks later for a lot more, luckily I was able to retrieve my money through paypal.
> 
> Here my outfit with the roe pants, I love the fabric, it's so soft for jeans!



Love how you styled this outfit angelastoel! 



nycbagfiend said:


> ok, my turn to 'fess up...i've done wayyy too much shopping!  i'm still culling thru the pile and deciding what stays and what goes, but in the meantime i bought:
> -2 of the liberty print button down blouses (one in the grey/yellow colorway like on BNY site) and one in the violet/navy colorway that i got at bergdorfs (i forget the proper IM name??)
> -spots blouse
> -hector blouse
> -jim romper
> -sade jacket in cognac
> -malky jacket
> -paco jacket (tonka and juneping--you totally convinced me!  Barney's is mailing me a 38!)
> -tizy tee
> -rio jeans (or whichever is the pair without the threads--i'm bad w/names lately!)
> 
> ok...so that is truly an awful list!  i went way overboard w/blouses and jackets but those are the workhorses in my closet!  i'm pretty sure the tizy is going back...cute but don't think it's practical for me (i could just see my daughter weaving her little fingers thru the strings and ripping them apart!); not sure if i'll love the jeans either.  will have to take some mod pics and maybe you guys can advise!  or
> 
> sigh...decisions, decisions!  and the IM shop hasn't even done their markdowns yet...yikes!



Great finds! Looking forward to seeing pics!


----------



## juneping

nycbagfiend said:


> ok, my turn to 'fess up...i've done wayyy too much shopping!  i'm still culling thru the pile and deciding what stays and what goes, but in the meantime i bought:
> -2 of the liberty print button down blouses (one in the grey/yellow colorway like on BNY site) and one in the violet/navy colorway that i got at bergdorfs (i forget the proper IM name??)
> -spots blouse
> -hector blouse
> -jim romper
> -sade jacket in cognac
> -malky jacket
> -paco jacket (tonka and juneping--you totally convinced me!  Barney's is mailing me a 38!)
> -tizy tee
> -rio jeans (or whichever is the pair without the threads--i'm bad w/names lately!)
> 
> ok...so that is truly an awful list!  i went way overboard w/blouses and jackets but those are the workhorses in my closet!  i'm pretty sure the tizy is going back...cute but don't think it's practical for me (i could just see my daughter weaving her little fingers thru the strings and ripping them apart!); not sure if i'll love the jeans either.  will have to take some mod pics and maybe you guys can advise!  or
> 
> sigh...decisions, decisions!  and the IM shop hasn't even done their markdowns yet...yikes!



can you do a mod pix series??
so we can help you making some decisions...
i can't wait to receive my paco jacket...it's my fav item of this sale.


----------



## tonkamama

*amacasa, Kaypa, jellylicious, mercer & Tee ~* Thank you ladies!!


----------



## tonkamama

nycbagfiend said:


> ok, my turn to 'fess up...i've done wayyy too much shopping!  i'm still culling thru the pile and deciding what stays and what goes, but in the meantime i bought:
> -2 of the liberty print button down blouses (one in the grey/yellow colorway like on BNY site) and one in the violet/navy colorway that i got at bergdorfs (i forget the proper IM name??)
> -spots blouse
> -hector blouse
> -jim romper
> -sade jacket in cognac
> -malky jacket
> -paco jacket (tonka and juneping--you totally convinced me!  Barney's is mailing me a 38!)
> -tizy tee
> -rio jeans (or whichever is the pair without the threads--i'm bad w/names lately!)
> 
> ok...so that is truly an awful list!  i went way overboard w/blouses and jackets but those are the workhorses in my closet!  i'm pretty sure the tizy is going back...cute but don't think it's practical for me (i could just see my daughter weaving her little fingers thru the strings and ripping them apart!); not sure if i'll love the jeans either.  will have to take some mod pics and maybe you guys can advise!  or
> 
> sigh...decisions, decisions!  and the IM shop hasn't even done their markdowns yet...yikes!


Sure love to see mod of everything you have gotten from the sales... 

Wow you got the Malky & Paco jackets ...   You gonna love both!  So wearable!!


----------



## tonkamama

*Today's outfit ~ Margo jacket (BNY 40% off find ) & Reo jeans (NAP no dscount ush.  I got the Reo jeans for two weeks now and finally wore them out today to an outdoor event  *


----------



## tb-purselover

Hey *Tonka*!!! I love your entire outfit but I must say I absolutely LOVE the Reo jeans on you! Love them!

We are reo twins . They are the best and so unique. I get compliments all the time! They are my most fav. jean purchase this season. The are so perfect for spring/summer.



tonkamama said:


> *Today's outfit ~ Margo jacket (BNY 40% off find ) & Reo jeans (NAP no dscount ush.  I got the Reo jeans for two weeks now and finally wore them out today to an outdoor event  *


----------



## tb-purselover

Yes! Beautiful on you. They are so amazing. You wear them well, I love it with the leather jacket .



angelastoel said:


> Still no luck with the Hola so far... I totally understand how bummed you can be with losing a auction. I once won the purple beige adela but the seller never had sent it to me and I saw she sold it a few weeks later for a lot more, luckily I was able to retrieve my money through paypal.
> 
> Here my outfit with the roe pants, I love the fabric, it's so soft for jeans!


----------



## tb-purselover

Yay, congrats on your new IM pieces! I can't wait for you to post mod. pics of your haul!!!

I love styleheroine too!!! She has an amazing IM collection and her sense of style is amazing and flawless.



flower71 said:


> ok, I fess up, I have been BAD:
> I just got the Esso jacket, the Tuna tie dye tunic dress in beige (ran out in red(and a coton dress Levis crafted in orange)...The SA gave me a 30% presale, yay!
> Here are pics (not mod pics, will come shortly)
> cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/192549/192549_ou_l.jpg
> s7d9.scene7.com/is/image/Barneys/501580251_model_1?$zoom_square$
> (I am so inspired by this evangelie girl! her blog is styleheroine...amazing collection  and style
> styleheroine.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/851.jpg


----------



## tb-purselover

Yes, ITA, please post mod pics of all your goodies so we can help you decide what to keep and what to return .

Congrats on your haul! I can't wait to hear your thoughts.




nycbagfiend said:


> ok, my turn to 'fess up...i've done wayyy too much shopping!  i'm still culling thru the pile and deciding what stays and what goes, but in the meantime i bought:
> -2 of the liberty print button down blouses (one in the grey/yellow colorway like on BNY site) and one in the violet/navy colorway that i got at bergdorfs (i forget the proper IM name??)
> -spots blouse
> -hector blouse
> -jim romper
> -sade jacket in cognac
> -malky jacket
> -paco jacket (tonka and juneping--you totally convinced me!  Barney's is mailing me a 38!)
> -tizy tee
> -rio jeans (or whichever is the pair without the threads--i'm bad w/names lately!)
> 
> ok...so that is truly an awful list!  i went way overboard w/blouses and jackets but those are the workhorses in my closet!  i'm pretty sure the tizy is going back...cute but don't think it's practical for me (i could just see my daughter weaving her little fingers thru the strings and ripping them apart!); not sure if i'll love the jeans either.  will have to take some mod pics and maybe you guys can advise!  or
> 
> sigh...decisions, decisions!  and the IM shop hasn't even done their markdowns yet...yikes!


----------



## Kaypa

tonkamama said:
			
		

> Today's outfit ~ Margo jacket (BNY 40% off find ) & Reo jeans (NAP no dscount ush.  I got the Reo jeans for two weeks now and finally wore them out today to an outdoor event



Love this look! So gorgeous. You have such an amazing sense of style! Those reo jeans are stunning indeed!


----------



## flower71

*nycbagfiend*, can't wait to see your loot
*tonka*, always so stylish!! Please post pics of the Esso too, OK?
Here goes...today is mother's day so I had to take quick pics, sorry
So I teamed my dress with the Esso, what do you think?


----------



## mercer

Amazing! You are one stylish momma! 



flower71 said:


> *nycbagfiend*, can't wait to see your loot
> *tonka*, always so stylish!! Please post pics of the Esso too, OK?
> Here goes...today is mother's day so I had to take quick pics, sorry
> So I teamed my dress with the Esso, what do you think?


----------



## Jayne1

tonkamama said:


> *Today's outfit ~ Margo jacket (BNY 40% off find ) & Reo jeans (NAP no dscount ush.  I got the Reo jeans for two weeks now and finally wore them out today to an outdoor event  *





flower71 said:


> *nycbagfiend*, can't wait to see your loot
> *tonka*, always so stylish!! Please post pics of the Esso too, OK?
> Here goes...today is mother's day so I had to take quick pics, sorry
> So I teamed my dress with the Esso, what do you think?


----------



## am2022

Love this tonka!!! You look amazing in
The reos!!! Are those the givenchy sandals? They are fab!!


UOTE=tonkamama;22032692]*Today's outfit ~ Margo jacket (BNY 40% off find ) & Reo jeans (NAP no dscount ush.  I got the Reo jeans for two weeks now and finally wore them out today to an outdoor event  *






[/QUOTE]


----------



## am2022

Woohoo !! Looking so sexy indeed!!! 
Now let's see what shoes you got
Going
There!!! It's time to get those reas!!'


QUOTE=flower71;22034819]*nycbagfiend*, can't wait to see your loot
*tonka*, always so stylish!! Please post pics of the Esso too, OK?
Here goes...today is mother's day so I had to take quick pics, sorry
So I teamed my dress with the Esso, what do you think?













[/QUOTE]


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> *Today's outfit ~ Margo jacket (BNY 40% off find ) & Reo jeans (NAP no dscount ush.  I got the Reo jeans for two weeks now and finally wore them out today to an outdoor event  *


oh, so chic!! this is another pair of my fav jeans this season. very summery!! 



flower71 said:


> *nycbagfiend*, can't wait to see your loot
> *tonka*, always so stylish!! Please post pics of the Esso too, OK?
> Here goes...today is mother's day so I had to take quick pics, sorry
> So I teamed my dress with the Esso, what do you think?



very sporty and stylish... love the combo very much!!


----------



## flower71

A big thanks to you! I sure do look sexy...Do not fear, I don't plan on wearing this to work
About the shoes, NO WAY no Reas for me. My feet are a mess so I am not going to make matters worse, even they are soooo cool



			
				[B said:
			
		

> amacasa[/B];22035696]Woohoo !! Looking so sexy indeed!!!
> Now let's see what shoes you got
> Going
> There!!! It's time to get those reas!!'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jayne1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> juneping said:
> 
> 
> 
> very sporty and stylish... love the combo very much!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks june!
Click to expand...


----------



## jellylicious

tonkamama said:


> *Today's outfit ~ Margo jacket (BNY 40% off find ) & Reo jeans (NAP no dscount ush.  I got the Reo jeans for two weeks now and finally wore them out today to an outdoor event  *


Tonka: I love this look a lot! Everything is playing well together! 



flower71 said:


> *nycbagfiend*, can't wait to see your loot
> *tonka*, always so stylish!! Please post pics of the Esso too, OK?
> Here goes...today is mother's day so I had to take quick pics, sorry
> So I teamed my dress with the Esso, what do you think?


Flower-HOT mama!!! Love everything!!! Thanks to you I just called Barneys and have this dress on hold.  I also managed to score (finally) the white Amos tee-would love to re-create Styleheroine's with layering it under. Just wondering if the white would look odd with it? Thoughts?


----------



## flower71

jellylicious said:


> Flower-HOT mama!!! Love everything!!! Thanks to you I just called Barneys and have this dress on hold.  I also managed to score (finally) the white Amos tee-would love to re-create Styleheroine's with layering it under. Just wondering if the white would look odd with it? Thoughts?


Soo happy to enable!! I can see you in this dress for sure! I also wondered what it'd be like with the Amos T underneath...I love how you can play with the length on the dress, if you want it really short (with T underneath) or a bit longer , it's up to you! Please post pics when you get them! I was disappointed I couldn't get the red version of the dress but I think it's more versatile in this colour...and DH just keeps complimenting me


----------



## jellylicious

flower71 said:


> Soo happy to enable!! I can see you in this dress for sure! I also wondered what it'd be like with the Amos T underneath...I love how you can play with the length on the dress, if you want it really short (with T underneath) or a bit longer , it's up to you! Please post pics when you get them! I was disappointed I couldn't get the red version of the dress but I think it's more versatile in this colour...and DH just keeps complimenting me



That's good to know that it's versatile. The SA kept saying it's not a dress...because of it's length. She obviously didnt see your mod pixs!  The red is hot too-did you see the electric blue one? but hey, this color combo worked on DH-so I will expect nothing less from mine too!


----------



## tb-purselover

I absolutely love in *flower*. You look amazing! Happy Mother's Day, I hope you have a great one .



flower71 said:


> *nycbagfiend*, can't wait to see your loot
> *tonka*, always so stylish!! Please post pics of the Esso too, OK?
> Here goes...today is mother's day so I had to take quick pics, sorry
> So I teamed my dress with the Esso, what do you think?


----------



## flower71

jellylicious said:


> That's good to know that it's versatile. The SA kept saying it's not a dress...because of it's length. She obviously didnt see your mod pixs!  The red is hot too-did you see the electric blue one? *but hey, this color combo worked on DH-so I will expect nothing less from mine too! *


----------



## flower71

tb-purselover said:


> I absolutely love in *flower*. You look amazing! Happy Mother's Day, I hope you have a great one .


Oh thanks so much! Happy Mother's Day too (in France)!


----------



## Kaypa

flower71 said:


> *nycbagfiend*, can't wait to see your loot
> *tonka*, always so stylish!! Please post pics of the Esso too, OK?
> Here goes...today is mother's day so I had to take quick pics, sorry
> So I teamed my dress with the Esso, what do you think?


Wow! You look absolutely stunning. That dress looks amazing on you! Love it! Great pairing with the Esso.


----------



## nycbagfiend

tonkamama said:


> *Today's outfit ~ Margo jacket (BNY 40% off find ) & Reo jeans (NAP no dscount ush.  I got the Reo jeans for two weeks now and finally wore them out today to an outdoor event  *



wowza, tonka!  fantastic outfit!  the reos are awesome on you!

i have a pair of reos on the way to me from NAP but i don't think i can do them justice like you!


----------



## nycbagfiend

flower71 said:


> *nycbagfiend*, can't wait to see your loot
> *tonka*, always so stylish!! Please post pics of the Esso too, OK?
> Here goes...today is mother's day so I had to take quick pics, sorry
> So I teamed my dress with the Esso, what do you think?



hot, hot, hot!!  love the pairing and you make one sizzling momma! 
happy mother's day, flower!


----------



## Maland

Does anyone know where I can get the Reas in nude in size 36..? Preferably within Europe. Would appreicate your help


----------



## soholaleni

I was wondering if any of you ladies in the U.S. have ordered IM from* Mrs. H *and what your experience has been with the taxes and fees. I don't usually order things from outside the states, so I'm not sure what to expect. Is there a percent range I can expect to pay? Thanks for your help!!


----------



## tonkamama

Thank you ladies!!  Sorry I had to post & spread out my BNY hauls into few pictures at different timing as I try to take my camera outdoor :sunnies  Thank you for your supports and kind words!!

*tb-purselover ~* You inspired me with your mod pictures of the Reos!!  I am happy and love both as I can wear the taupe color for FW...and these white/multi color for the SS!!  I attended a poolside fashion show and these pants were perfect for the event!!  

*flower71 ~*  You are a hot mama!!  The dress & Esso were perfect pairing!!  

*amacasa ~ *Yes these were Givenchy with only 3.25" heels another perfect pair of walking shoes (got them from Last Call @ 60% off).  I have two more pairs coming from BNY @ 40% off...Banded in beige & Gladiator in black...both lower than 3"... 
*However I still cannot get over with Reas...  so if anyone spotted a size 38 please kindly pm me .* 

*juneping ~* I am just totally in love with all my IM jeans from the SS season esp these white/multi colored Reos!!  I received many compliments ...  even from the fashion show runway models!!  

*nycbagfiend ~ *Congrats!!  These Reos are very special and with all your IM tops and shoes, you gonna create many killer styles!!  Can't wait to see your mod pic!!  



tb-purselover said:


> Hey *Tonka*!!! I love your entire outfit but I must say I absolutely LOVE the Reo jeans on you! Love them!
> 
> We are reo twins . They are the best and so unique. I get compliments all the time! They are my most fav. jean purchase this season. The are so perfect for spring/summer.





Kaypa said:


> Love this look! So gorgeous. You have such an amazing sense of style! Those reo jeans are stunning indeed!





flower71 said:


> *tonka*, always so stylish!! Please post pics of the Esso too, OK?
> Here goes...today is mother's day so I had to take quick pics, sorry
> So I teamed my dress with the Esso, what do you think?





Jayne1 said:


>





amacasa said:


> Love this tonka!!! You look amazing in
> The reos!!! Are those the givenchy sandals? They are fab!!





juneping said:


> oh, so chic!! this is another pair of my fav jeans this season. very summery!!





jellylicious said:


> Tonka: I love this look a lot! Everything is playing well together!





nycbagfiend said:


> wowza, tonka!  fantastic outfit!  the reos are awesome on you!
> 
> i have a pair of reos on the way to me from NAP but i don't think i can do them justice like you!


----------



## am2022

I have gotten several items from them. and i don't think there is any tax.
they just charge one time shipping fee...
i don't recall getting taxed for MRSH orders..  



soholaleni said:


> I was wondering if any of you ladies in the U.S. have ordered IM from* Mrs. H *and what your experience has been with the taxes and fees. I don't usually order things from outside the states, so I'm not sure what to expect. Is there a percent range I can expect to pay? Thanks for your help!!


----------



## Nevertodesire

I'm sure everyone already knows, but The New Guard just updated their website with new IM - talk about a late drop! It's all at full price. Some nice pieces, particularly the knits


----------



## Tee

tonkamama said:


> *Today's outfit ~ Margo jacket (BNY 40% off find ) & Reo jeans (NAP no dscount ush.  I got the Reo jeans for two weeks now and finally wore them out today to an outdoor event  *



Those Reos are awesome! LOVE this outfit Tonka! You look amazing! 



flower71 said:


> *nycbagfiend*, can't wait to see your loot
> *tonka*, always so stylish!! Please post pics of the Esso too, OK?
> Here goes...today is mother's day so I had to take quick pics, sorry
> So I teamed my dress with the Esso, what do you think?



Oh wow, I love that dress on you and it works so well w/ the Esso! Smoking hot! Hope u had a nice mother's day!


----------



## tonkamama

Tee said:


> Those Reos are awesome! LOVE this outfit Tonka! You look amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow, I love that dress on you and it works so well w/ the Esso! Smoking hot! Hope u had a nice mother's day!


*Thank you Tee!!*  Love your Phil tee form your blog!!


----------



## flower71

Tee said:


> Oh wow, I love that dress on you and it works so well w/ the Esso! Smoking hot! Hope u had a nice mother's day!


So sweet, thanks! I can imagine you in that dress too...


----------



## tonkamama

*Love both Reos!! 
Photos credited to "The New Guard"*


----------



## flower71

Thank you so much!
Nothing beats waking up to compliments from you gals


Kaypa said:


> Wow! You look absolutely stunning. That dress looks amazing on you! Love it! Great pairing with the Esso.





nycbagfiend said:


> hot, hot, hot!!  love the pairing and you make one sizzling momma!
> happy mother's day, flower!


----------



## flower71

tonkamama said:


> *Love both Reos!!
> Photos credited to "The New Guard"*


I let these go by...just like you let the reas go by! Do you want only US sites for your reas?


----------



## tonkamama

flower71 said:


> I let these go by...just like you let the reas go by! Do you want only US sites for your reas?


*flower ~* I prefer to order Reas from US just in case if they do not fit or hurting my feet so easier to return or exchange (so hard for me to find comfy high heels ush: and I do worry about Reas hurting my feet).  I am hoping I can still get them @ 40% off...am I too greedy?!  hehe  

I will call BNY stores and see if they still have them in the beige color.


----------



## flower71

tonkamama said:


> *flower ~* I prefer to order Reas from US just in case if they do not fit or hurting my feet so easier to return or exchange (so hard for me to find comfy high heels ush: and I do worry about Reas hurting my feet).  I am hoping I can still get them @ 40% off...*am I too greedy*?!  hehe
> .



Hey, I think with ll the full priced IM clothing we bought this season,  we can wish for a littlr discount of 40% no?
Ok, I only got 30% for my dress and Esso but hey, I knew they wouldn't be around if I waited for a 50% off
I really can't help you about the reas. I know I can't do those shoes, so that's easy for me to stay away from them. Just like I can't do Louboutins, not good on my wide ugly feet. I do love your Givenchy sandals, just the right hi heels and edgy looking!


----------



## Alegory

amacasa said:


> Thanks for the feedback!!! Hmmmm now I'm
> Curious to see them in person and just pay for
> The return shipping if they don't work!  I feel they will be
> Going back but needed to see them first !!! I'm hopeless!
> Lol! Thanks everyone!
> Jelly pls post
> More rio
> Pics!



i hope you keep them they are so cool looking


----------



## flower71

jellylicious said:


> That's good to know that it's versatile. The SA kept saying it's not a dress...because of it's length. She obviously didnt see your mod pixs!


jelly, I hope she sent you the dress and not the T ? The dress is the *Texas* in tye and die and the Tshirt is named *Tuna*. Are you sure she is sending the right item? Sorry but I just wanted to make sure it'll be a good surprise when you receive it. When I showed you the pic the first time, I showed the Tuna...I mixed them up! Let me know ok?


----------



## soholaleni

amacasa said:


> I have gotten several items from them. and i don't think there is any tax.
> they just charge one time shipping fee...
> i don't recall getting taxed for MRSH orders..



Thanks for your help!


----------



## Tee

tonkamama said:


> *Thank you Tee!!*  Love your Phil tee form your blog!!



Thanks tonka!!! 



flower71 said:


> So sweet, thanks! I can imagine you in that dress too...



Thank you flower!


----------



## jellylicious

flower71 said:


> jelly, I hope she sent you the dress and not the T ? The dress is the *Texas* in tye and die and the Tshirt is named *Tuna*. Are you sure she is sending the right item? Sorry but I just wanted to make sure it'll be a good surprise when you receive it. When I showed you the pic the first time, I showed the Tuna...I mixed them up! Let me know ok?


Thanks for your concern! On Barney's site-it says Tuna dress. So, I guess she is right that it's the tee. I was also confused between those 2-the model wore it as a dress here. They only have the Texas dress in black which i think i will pass. I'm suppose to pick it up today-I'm not as tall as you and with the amos tank under it, maybe it'll be ok. Will let you know!


----------



## nycbagfiend

ok, i still have yet to try everything on and snap pics, but in the meantime, here's a quickie from today--it's a chilly, rainy day in nyc so thought it would be the perfect time to whip out the new malky!  not a very exciting outfit but i think the malky is a cute rainy day topper!  (p.s. thanks to tonka to bringing this jacket to my attention!  i'd noticed it on barney's site for awhile but didn't truly take a look until seeing her mod pic--she makes everything look great! :urock:


----------



## tonkamama

nycbagfiend said:


> ok, i still have yet to try everything on and snap pics, but in the meantime, here's a quickie from today--it's a chilly, rainy day in nyc so thought it would be the perfect time to whip out the new malky!  not a very exciting outfit but i think the malky is a cute rainy day topper!  (p.s. thanks to tonka to bringing this jacket to my attention!  i'd noticed it on barney's site for awhile but didn't truly take a look until seeing her mod pic--she makes everything look great! :urock:


*nycbagfiend ~* you are so sweet and thanks for your kind compliment .  

It is raining here too :rain: and hope by tomorrow we will see some sunshine.  The malky looks really cool and chic on you with the perfect length.  No matter of what I think we should all be stylish regardless of weather condition ...  so malky comes very handy and cute!!  

I really love malky as it can be that little cute cover up during cool summer night out and spring thru fall.  I can see myself wearing it all the time without putting any efforts into it.  Try it with shorts or skirts...


----------



## flower71

nycbagfiend said:


> ok, i still have yet to try everything on and snap pics, but in the meantime, here's a quickie from today--it's a chilly, rainy day in nyc so thought it would be the perfect time to whip out the new malky!  not a very exciting outfit but i think the malky is a cute rainy day topper!  (p.s. thanks to tonka to bringing this jacket to my attention!  i'd noticed it on barney's site for awhile but didn't truly take a look until seeing her mod pic--she makes everything look great! :urock:


looking ready for the rain but in style


----------



## Jayne1

nycbagfiend said:


> ok, i still have yet to try everything on and snap pics, but in the meantime, here's a quickie from today--it's a chilly, rainy day in nyc so thought it would be the perfect time to whip out the new malky!  not a very exciting outfit but i think the malky is a cute rainy day topper!  (p.s. thanks to tonka to bringing this jacket to my attention!  i'd noticed it on barney's site for awhile but didn't truly take a look until seeing her mod pic--she makes everything look great! :urock:


Perfect!! Casual but cool!


----------



## tb-purselover

It looks great on you! Congrats on the find. I think the jacket is perfect for light rainy days and cool summer nights. 



nycbagfiend said:


> ok, i still have yet to try everything on and snap pics, but in the meantime, here's a quickie from today--it's a chilly, rainy day in nyc so thought it would be the perfect time to whip out the new malky!  not a very exciting outfit but i think the malky is a cute rainy day topper!  (p.s. thanks to tonka to bringing this jacket to my attention!  i'd noticed it on barney's site for awhile but didn't truly take a look until seeing her mod pic--she makes everything look great! :urock:


----------



## LovelyByLucy

[/QUOTE]

Those jeans are soooo good!


----------



## juneping

nycbagfiend said:


> ok, i still have yet to try everything on and snap pics, but in the meantime, here's a quickie from today--it's a chilly, rainy day in nyc so thought it would be the perfect time to whip out the new malky!  not a very exciting outfit but i think the malky is a cute rainy day topper!  (p.s. thanks to tonka to bringing this jacket to my attention!  i'd noticed it on barney's site for awhile but didn't truly take a look until seeing her mod pic--she makes everything look great! :urock:


 
love your pairing....clean and simple. grrrr....can't get with the weather....


----------



## Amsterdam

Wow, a I love all the new outfit pics, everybody looks great!

I know a lot af ladies are looking for the Flana jacket;
there's a striped one for sale on Ebay.fr size 2!

http://cgi.ebay.fr/ISABEL-MARANT-VE...our_femmes&hash=item4604591814#ht_1421wt_1398


----------



## kitechick

nycbagfiend said:
			
		

> ok, i still have yet to try everything on and snap pics, but in the meantime, here's a quickie from today--it's a chilly, rainy day in nyc so thought it would be the perfect time to whip out the new malky!  not a very exciting outfit but i think the malky is a cute rainy day topper!  (p.s. thanks to tonka to bringing this jacket to my attention!  i'd noticed it on barney's site for awhile but didn't truly take a look until seeing her mod pic--she makes everything look great! :urock:



Really like the Malky coat on you, looks like a great easy to wear item . May I ask which size you bought and do you think this one runs true to size or does it run big like the Ulyse jacket?!?
Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## kitechick

flower71 said:
			
		

> nycbagfiend, can't wait to see your loot
> tonka, always so stylish!! Please post pics of the Esso too, OK?
> Here goes...today is mother's day so I had to take quick pics, sorry
> So I teamed my dress with the Esso, what do you think?



I've been away for a while and trying to keep up with all your gorgeous reveals. Flower you just look amazing in your new dress and Esso jacket. So jealous of your long slim body !!! By the way the dress will be gorgeous with your Bal jackets, too ...


----------



## tonkamama

flower71 said:


> Hey, I think with ll the full priced IM clothing we bought this season,  we can wish for a littlr discount of 40% no?
> Ok, I only got 30% for my dress and Esso but hey, I knew they wouldn't be around if I waited for a 50% off
> I really can't help you about the reas. I know I can't do those shoes, so that's easy for me to stay away from them. Just like I can't do Louboutins, not good on my wide ugly feet. I do love your Givenchy sandals, just the right hi heels and edgy looking!


*flower ~* Good that you were able to grab the dress & the jacket @ 30% off cus they are almost (if not all) gone by now and it is only the beginning of the sales marathon!!  I wonder what will be remain as 2nd mark down... 

I can't do CL cus all the good looking ones are 100mm or more!!  But I do love little heels to give me some "lift".    I love walking even tho I live in a city that requires driving but I will park far away so that I can enjoy my little exercise.  There are certain shapes / types of shoes I can't do either and I am sure you will find some style that will fit you.


----------



## tonkamama

LovelyByLucy said:


>



Those jeans are soooo good![/QUOTE]
*Thank you LovelyByLucy!!*  Yes I love the Reos, they are very stylish and yet easy going! I am very happy with all my IM jeans purchases!


----------



## nycbagfiend

kitechick said:


> Really like the Malky coat on you, looks like a great easy to wear item . May I ask which size you bought and do you think this one runs true to size or does it run big like the Ulyse jacket?!?
> Thanks so much in advance!



thanks, kitechick! i highly recommend the malky--it's so lightweight and comes in handy on warm, rainy days or with a light sweater underneath on chillier ones!

i'm wearing a size 36 in the photo--i'm usually a size 1/38 in IM and did try on the malky in a 38 but went down a size--i think it does run a bit large like the ulyse (my ulyse is a 38 but i could have gone for a 36 had i found one!)

tonka, would you agree on malky sizing?


----------



## nycbagfiend

juneping said:


> love your pairing....clean and simple. grrrr....can't get with the weather....



i hear ya--they say rain in the forecast for the next 3 days!  
at least i should get the price per wear of the malky down by the end of the week!


----------



## nycbagfiend

tonkamama said:


> *nycbagfiend ~* you are so sweet and thanks for your kind compliment .
> 
> It is raining here too :rain: and hope by tomorrow we will see some sunshine.  The malky looks really cool and chic on you with the perfect length.  No matter of what I think we should all be stylish regardless of weather condition ...  so malky comes very handy and cute!!
> 
> I really love malky as it can be that little cute cover up during cool summer night out and spring thru fall.  I can see myself wearing it all the time without putting any efforts into it.  Try it with shorts or skirts...



thanks for the tips, tonka!  i will definitely be making good use of the malky--you're so right--it really is an easy, effortless piece...i especially like that you can roll the hood up and zip it away so it looks less like a rain slicker and more like a cute coverup to ward off summer chills!

hope the sun comes out by you soon too!


----------



## nycbagfiend

flower71 said:


> looking ready for the rain but in style





Jayne1 said:


> Perfect!! Casual but cool!





tb-purselover said:


> It looks great on you! Congrats on the find. I think the jacket is perfect for light rainy days and cool summer nights.



thanks, ladies!

it's tough feeling stylish when i'm wearing clunky galoshes, but sometimes i have to give in to function over fashion (mostly when i have to push the stroller in the rain!)...the malky does make me feel a bit cuter though!


----------



## am2022

Alright dearest tb and tonka:
I have come to realize that I need those baby pink reos in
My life! It's to my chagrin as I had thought I'm
Over with spring stuff!  Pls help with
The sizing ! 
Your dearest friend 
"A" 
QUOTE=tb-purselover;22033344]Hey *Tonka*!!! I love your entire outfit but I must say I absolutely LOVE the Reo jeans on you! Love them!

We are reo twins . They are the best and so unique. I get compliments all the time! They are my most fav. jean purchase this season. The are so perfect for spring/summer.[/QUOTE]


----------



## tb-purselover

amacasa said:


> Alright dearest tb and tonka:
> I have come to realize that I need those baby pink reos in
> My life! It's to my chagrin as I had thought I'm
> Over with spring stuff!  Pls help with
> The sizing !
> Your dearest friend
> "A"


Hey *Ama*! You will LOVE them. You will rock them too, they are so you! I find they are true to IM sizing. I was a size 1 last season in IM pants. This season I'm a sz 38 and they fit the same. Wait for Tonka to respond to make sure they fit her the same way. I think she went with a 36? It is very stretchy and forgiving so if you are in-between a 36 and 38 you could go with a 36. But for me, they are true to size.


----------



## Jaded81

You look really chic! Even in galoshes!!!




nycbagfiend said:


> ok, i still have yet to try everything on and snap pics, but in the meantime, here's a quickie from today--it's a chilly, rainy day in nyc so thought it would be the perfect time to whip out the new malky!  not a very exciting outfit but i think the malky is a cute rainy day topper!  (p.s. thanks to tonka to bringing this jacket to my attention!  i'd noticed it on barney's site for awhile but didn't truly take a look until seeing her mod pic--she makes everything look great! :urock:


----------



## Jaded81

I love the combo! Reminds me of the runway look where the model wore your dress with the Ulyse! Very sexaaayyyy!! Your hubby must have a hard time keeping his hands off you!!




flower71 said:


> *nycbagfiend*, can't wait to see your loot
> *tonka*, always so stylish!! Please post pics of the Esso too, OK?
> Here goes...today is mother's day so I had to take quick pics, sorry
> So I teamed my dress with the Esso, what do you think?


----------



## Jaded81

Argh! Now I want those Reos!!! Why does everything looks so good on you?!?!?

How is the sizing like? Is it like the other Reos (where you got a size 36)?




tonkamama said:


> *Today's outfit ~ Margo jacket (BNY 40% off find ) & Reo jeans (NAP no dscount ush.  I got the Reo jeans for two weeks now and finally wore them out today to an outdoor event  *


----------



## tonkamama

*ama & Jaded81 ~* Both my Reos are size 36.  They are stretch and size 36 will fit more like skinny jeans.. I was told once, as long as you can zip it up then you should go with the tightest fit cus most jeans do stretch over times.    (For reference: I am size 26 in most brands like CE, TR & J Brands).



amacasa said:


> Alright dearest tb and tonka:
> I have come to realize that I need those baby pink reos in
> My life! It's to my chagrin as I had thought I'm
> Over with spring stuff!  Pls help with
> The sizing !
> Your dearest friend
> "A"





Jaded81 said:


> Argh! Now I want those Reos!!! Why does everything looks so good on you?!?!?
> 
> How is the sizing like? Is it like the other Reos (where you got a size 36)?


----------



## tonkamama

kitechick said:


> Really like the Malky coat on you, looks like a great easy to wear item . May I ask which size you bought and do you think this one runs true to size or does it run big like the Ulyse jacket?!?
> Thanks so much in advance!


Malky fits differently than Ulyse, it can be clinch at waist line with a belt for a more fitted look.  Malky is very light weight so you can just layer it with thin top like Ts or shirts so best to size it down from your normal IM size.


----------



## tonkamama

Jaded81 said:


> Argh! Now I want those Reos!!! Why does everything looks so good on you?!?!?
> 
> How is the sizing like? Is it like the other Reos (where you got a size 36)?


*Jaded81 ~* thank you dear!!  I heard that IM will come out with more smaller sizes for the FW season.  I recalled that you should be a size 34?!


----------



## tonkamama

tb-purselover said:


> Hey *Ama*! You will LOVE them. You will rock them too, they are so you! I find they are true to IM sizing. I was a size 1 last season in IM pants. This season I'm a sz 38 and they fit the same. Wait for Tonka to respond to make sure they fit her the same way. I think she went with a 36? It is very stretchy and forgiving so if you are in-between a 36 and 38 you could go with a 36. But for me, they are true to size.


*tb* you are so helpful!!  I can't say it better than you...


----------



## flower71

Jaded81 said:


> I love the combo! Reminds me of the runway look where the model wore your dress with the Ulyse! Very sexaaayyyy!! Your hubby must have a hard time keeping his hands off you!!


haha! this dress wrks on hubbies for sure!
thanks jaded81! I'll try the dress with the Ulyse too. I'd forgotten about that one! OMG, sales haven't officially started and I'm already broke...How about you? What have you caved in for?


----------



## Jaded81

I think so. That said, the Irox tie dyed shorts I purchased was a size 36 and fit just fine?



tonkamama said:


> *Jaded81 ~* thank you dear!!  I heard that IM will come out with more smaller sizes for the FW season.  I recalled that you should be a size 34?!


----------



## Jaded81

LOL isn't it always the case with the gals on this thread?  Hehehe Well, I purchased the Black Reas but am thinking it probably won't fit (as in the strap will be too loose) but I guess I won't find out until I try it on when it arrives!




flower71 said:


> haha! this dress wrks on hubbies for sure!
> thanks jaded81! I'll try the dress with the Ulyse too. I'd forgotten about that one! OMG, sales haven't officially started and I'm already broke...How about you? What have you caved in for?


----------



## juneping

Jaded81 said:


> LOL isn't it always the case with the gals on this thread?  Hehehe Well, I purchased the Black Reas but am thinking it probably won't fit (as in the strap will be too loose) but I guess I won't find out until I try it on when it arrives!



you can always cut your foot pedals into stripes and glue them to the zipper area to tighten them.
the ankles of the rios are not that generous...so i think you'll do fine.
*
tonka*, they are not high at all...pretty tame. tho it's 3.75 but they felt like 3" heels. have you found one yet?


----------



## birkingal

nycbagfiend said:


> ok, i still have yet to try everything on and snap pics, but in the meantime, here's a quickie from today--it's a chilly, rainy day in nyc so thought it would be the perfect time to whip out the new malky!  not a very exciting outfit but i think the malky is a cute rainy day topper!  (p.s. thanks to tonka to bringing this jacket to my attention!  i'd noticed it on barney's site for awhile but didn't truly take a look until seeing her mod pic--she makes everything look great! :urock:



Ooooh, I'm liking the Malky more and more! You look so chic in rain gear, *nycbagfiend*.


----------



## juneping

oooh...where's everyone??

just received this skirt...





the waist band is very odd..i had to fold it down then it's okay. it matched so seamlessly with dicker....
no camera man is in sight...sigh....
still waiting for the paco coat....sigh...
waiting is torture...sigh....


----------



## birkingal

flower71 said:


> A big thanks to you! I sure do look sexy...Do not fear, I don't plan on wearing this to work
> About the shoes, NO WAY no Reas for me. My feet are a mess so I am not going to make matters worse, even they are soooo cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amacasa[/B];22035696]Woohoo !! Looking so sexy indeed!!!
> Now let's see what shoes you got
> Going
> There!!! It's time to get those reas!!'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks june!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flower, you're back! How was Istanbul? My word, you're the epitome of a sexy mommy. Your patients may never look at you in the same way again if you ever wear this to work
Click to expand...


----------



## birkingal

tonkamama said:


> *Today's outfit ~ Margo jacket (BNY 40% off find ) & Reo jeans (NAP no dscount ush.  I got the Reo jeans for two weeks now and finally wore them out today to an outdoor event  *



Tonka, I would never bother to look twice at printed jeans like these. Never. Until you wear them. And you make them look so good that I think I may *need* a pair too. I love your heels too. What are they?


----------



## birkingal

angelastoel said:


> Still no luck with the Hola so far... I totally understand how bummed you can be with losing a auction. I once won the purple beige adela but the seller never had sent it to me and I saw she sold it a few weeks later for a lot more, luckily I was able to retrieve my money through paypal.
> 
> Here my outfit with the roe pants, I love the fabric, it's so soft for jeans!



Angela, this outfit is HAUTE HAWT HOT! Rocker chic but those heels just elevate the outfit too.


----------



## birkingal

tonkamama said:


> *It is way too hot to wear the Paco coat now so I am taking some indoor pictures with multiple styling to give some ideas to those that are still on the fence....  I am so glad that I grab the coat @ 40% off ... IMO this coat has lots potentials!!
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is Fargo blazer from the Etoile line I obtained from the BNY 40% sales.  Nothing too special about this blazer but I need a light color casual blazer and it is linen so perfect for that cool summer night outing.  The skorts is one of my favorite by Rick Owens.   *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A closed up ~*



Tonka, it's dangerous looking at your photos. I'm supposed to be good. As in not spend. You really know how to put together different separates and make them rock.


----------



## birkingal

chantal said:


> Checking out E-Bay and found more photos of the new Bekket sneakers. What colour do you like better ladies? I am leaning towards one, would love you opinions. I guess it all depends on what the stores near me get in too.




Oh my, I may be suffering from heart palpitations. I'd love no.3 for autumn/winter. Is it true these are cheaper than the older models?


----------



## birkingal

angelastoel said:


> I love how Rosie still wears her clothes from the 2010 season, I really love it when celebs keep wearing their items, even when they are older. (and her green Phantom is devine!)



Rosie looks amazing even when she's dressed in her casual clothes. Her IM collection must be incredible.


----------



## birkingal

tonkamama said:


> You are welcome!  I am glad I can help.  Yes I was there (SF store) cus I can't wait to p/u my preordered items... when SAs were calling each other saying their customers were looking for that particular coat in size 36 :boxing:!!  Since I was the 1st one that made the hold request for you so thanks to my SA that made a firm reservation with Chicago SA ...  but I was only given less than 2 hours to notify you... you should see me "flying" on the freeway trying to log on TPF before the dead line  !!  (don't worry I am a good driver and was driving by the safe speed... ).



LOL! Behold TPF sisterhood!


----------



## juneping

birkingal said:


> LOL! Behold TPF sisterhood!



isn't she the best!!


----------



## flower71

birkingal said:


> flower71 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A big thanks to you! I sure do look sexy...Do not fear, I don't plan on wearing this to work
> About the shoes, NO WAY no Reas for me. My feet are a mess so I am not going to make matters worse, even they are soooo cool
> 
> 
> Flower, you're back! How was Istanbul? My word, you're the epitome of a sexy mommy. Your patients may never look at you in the same way again if you ever wear this to work
> 
> 
> 
> Hey you! Istanbul was fun, the Turks were so friendly and i loved that dynamism and youth that unfortunately I am less familiar with here in France!
> This outfit is def not going to be seen by patients (er their parents that is)...Only off duty, for sure.
Click to expand...


----------



## birkingal

juneping said:


> isn't she the best!!



You betcha! Only a fellow TPFer/IM addict will :boxing:  in order to answer the cry for


----------



## birkingal

flower71 said:


> birkingal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey you! Istanbul was fun, the Turks were so friendly and i loved that dynamism and youth that unfortunately I am less familiar with here in France!
> This outfit is def not going to be seen by patients (er their parents that is)...Only off duty, for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I consider Istanbul, Shanghai of the West. Vibrant, exotic, intoxicating with a mixture of the old and the new.   You may render your parents' speechless. If I've got your figure, I'll be wearing that EVERYDAY!
Click to expand...


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> *ama & Jaded81 ~* Both my Reos are size 36.  They are stretch and size 36 will fit more like skinny jeans.. I was told once, as long as you can zip it up then you should go with the tightest fit cus most jeans do stretch over times.    (For reference: I am size 26 in most brands like CE, TR & J Brands).



tonka.... 
they mixed up the sizing of the paco....
the IM tag says 38 and the BNY tag says 36....
i'll call the SA...i think i'll have to return it. it's too big on me....


----------



## tb-purselover

I'm here now. Been a busy day.

I tried this skirt but returned it because of the waistband and it was too short for my liking.

I can't wait to see your pics! I bet you are on of the few people that can make this skirt look good!!!



juneping said:


> oooh...where's everyone??
> 
> just received this skirt...
> cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/183578/183578_in_l.jpg
> 
> the waist band is very odd..i had to fold it down then it's okay. it matched so seamlessly with dicker....
> no camera man is in sight...sigh....
> still waiting for the paco coat....sigh...
> waiting is torture...sigh....


----------



## tb-purselover

juneping said:


> tonka....
> they mixed up the sizing of the paco....
> the IM tag says 38 and the BNY tag says 36....
> i'll call the SA...i think i'll have to return it. it's too big on me....



Oh bummer! I'm so sorry, that s**ks. I hope they can make it right for you and you will get your paco is a 36.


----------



## juneping

tb-purselover said:


> I'm here now. Been a busy day.
> 
> I tried this skirt but returned it because of the waistband and it was too short for my liking.
> 
> I can't wait to see your pics! I bet you are on of the few people that can make this skirt look good!!!



did you get anything around this sale?? haven't seen your mod pix...


----------



## tb-purselover

juneping said:


> did you get anything around this sale?? haven't seen your mod pix...


No, nothing during sale. I have to be good. I just made a big purchase: quilted bal moto jacket. So I must sit on my hands and control my itchy trigger finger. I'll just live vicariously through all of you. If I'm lucky, I will get away and not "fall off the wagon" for all the great sales on IM going on right now.

I'll try to post more mod pics. I've been lazy lately I guess with taking pics during the day.


----------



## juneping

Tb,
Pls do....I got lazy posting but I am always checking. New job also make me careful not logging on often.

Here is a not so clear photo of paco...what do u  ladies think?


----------



## msliu22

Nevertodesire said:


> I'm sure everyone already knows, but The New Guard just updated their website with new IM - talk about a late drop! It's all at full price. Some nice pieces, particularly the knits



Haha may be it has something to do with the fact they're in Australia and their seasons are opposite?  

There are some cute items on sale...


----------



## nycbagfiend

juneping said:


> Tb,
> Pls do....I got lazy posting but I am always checking. New job also make me careful not logging on often.
> 
> Here is a not so clear photo of paco...what do u  ladies think?
> 
> View attachment 1746864



ugh...so sorry, june--i've had that tag switcheroo happen a couple of times and it sucks!

that said, while i think the paco is a bit big on you, i think you might be able to work it...the photo is a bit dark but it doesn't look like it's too overwhelming or swallowing you, and with the skinny pants it's kinda hot!  maybe try belting it like tonka did in her mod photo??


----------



## tonkamama

*Juneping ~* I am so sorry that it happened to you !!!  They must have mix-up the tags...  have you called and asked?  Hope they can still find the size 36 for you.  Meanwhile can size 38 work for you if you can't find the size 36??  

I am also waiting for my Haca quilted jacket and not even sure if BNY sent it out or not (SA ordered via Texas store).. still waiting for the tracking #. 

NAP also mixed up my order, they send two pairs of Pierre Hardy's two-tone sandals size 38 to me as I ordered one 38 & one 38.5 to try & decide which size to keep.  I always have NAP over nite the shipment to me , so NAP gave me credit back for my express shipping fee which is good.  I am suppose to get my two pairs of Givenchy sandals tomorrow, hope there are no more mix-up.      I will decide to keep only two pairs so will see which one to send back... hence I found the Reas but will make decision if I want to order them when I get the Givenchy tomorrow.  I have a big spending none-fashion related project coming up... so I better be really good.

*Juneping I love your new skirt* I was thinking about it too but not sure about the waist band ...can you post a mod picture??  You always look super sexy in these little skirts, you got the legs for them!!      



juneping said:


> you can always cut your foot pedals into stripes and glue them to the zipper area to tighten them.
> the ankles of the rios are not that generous...so i think you'll do fine.
> *
> tonka*, they are not high at all...pretty tame. tho it's 3.75 but they felt like 3" heels. have you found one yet?





juneping said:


> oooh...where's everyone??
> 
> just received this skirt...
> cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/183578/183578_in_l.jpg
> 
> the waist band is very odd..i had to fold it down then it's okay. it matched so seamlessly with dicker....
> no camera man is in sight...sigh....
> still waiting for the paco coat....sigh...
> waiting is torture...sigh....





juneping said:


> tonka....
> they mixed up the sizing of the paco....
> the IM tag says 38 and the BNY tag says 36....
> i'll call the SA...i think i'll have to return it. it's too big on me....


----------



## juneping

nycbagfiend said:


> ugh...so sorry, june--i've had that tag switcheroo happen a couple of times and it sucks!
> 
> that said, while i think the paco is a bit big on you, i think you might be able to work it...the photo is a bit dark but it doesn't look like it's too overwhelming or swallowing you, and with the skinny pants it's kinda hot!  maybe try belting it like tonka did in her mod photo??



thanks nyc!!
after pairing it with the skinnies...i do like it better...i first just paired it with my pj...
i'll call the SA to ask her if there's any 36 floating around...if there's any returns or mixed up...
the skinnies were RO leather leggins from the outnet...OMG, somebody stained the crotch...WTF. thank god they still got my size left..so i hope the next pair will be perfect.


----------



## tonkamama

*birkingal ~* thank you dear, you are so sweet!!  I said it once before and I just can't get enough of your blog..  the food, the fashion and the travel ~ all my favorite topics!! 

Reos caught me by surprise...  I am usually a one color person and thought to myself why not give some colors a try just for fun... these Reos pants just look super chic when they are on your body!!  They make everyone a instant runway model!!  Pls do give them a try... 

My heels are by Givenchy ...  bought them from Nemain Marcus Last Call for 60% off...   



birkingal said:


> Tonka, it's dangerous looking at your photos. I'm supposed to be good. As in not spend. You really know how to put together different separates and make them rock.





birkingal said:


> Tonka, I would never bother to look twice at printed jeans like these. Never. Until you wear them. And you make them look so good that I think I may *need* a pair too. I love your heels too. What are they?


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> *Juneping ~* I am so sorry that it happened to you !!!  They must have mix-up the tags...  have you called and asked?  Hope they can still find the size 36 for you.  Meanwhile can size 38 work for you if you can't find the size 36??
> 
> I am also waiting for my Haca quilted jacket and not even sure if BNY sent it out or not (SA ordered via Texas store).. still waiting for the tracking #.
> 
> NAP also mixed up my order, they send two pairs of Pierre Hardy's two-tone sandals size 38 to me as I ordered one 38 & one 38.5 to try & decide which size to keep.  I always have NAP over nite the shipment to me , so NAP gave me credit back for my express shipping fee which is good.  I am suppose to get my two pairs of Givenchy sandals tomorrow, hope there are no more mix-up.      I will decide to keep only two pairs so will see which one to send back... hence I found the Reas but will make decision if I want to order them when I get the Givenchy tomorrow.  I have a big spending none-fashion related project coming up... so I better be really good.
> 
> *Juneping I love your new skirt* I was thinking about it too but not sure about the waist band ...can you post a mod picture??  You always look super sexy in these little skirts, you got the legs for them!!



i want to make a pairing this weekend with the skirt...hope the weather will be warm enough....it's been chilly since the beginning of this week.
can u take a look at my mod pix above?? how much larger than the 36??


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> i want to make a pairing this weekend with the skirt...hope the weather will be warm enough....it's been chilly since the beginning of this week.
> can u take a look at my mod pix above?? how much larger than the 36??


Let me take a measurement for you of my size 36 to compare... as right now I don't see big difference, perhaps size 38 is a bit longer and fine with your height.  But I think in NY esp winter time much colder so you may need to wear it with a sweater underneath it, in that case size 38 will be fine.  I will post the measurement later tonight so that you can take these into consideration.


----------



## kitechick

nycbagfiend said:


> thanks, kitechick! i highly recommend the malky--it's so lightweight and comes in handy on warm, rainy days or with a light sweater underneath on chillier ones!
> 
> i'm wearing a size 36 in the photo--i'm usually a size 1/38 in IM and did try on the malky in a 38 but went down a size--i think it does run a bit large like the ulyse (my ulyse is a 38 but i could have gone for a 36 had i found one!)
> 
> tonka, would you agree on malky sizing?





tonkamama said:


> Malky fits differently than Ulyse, it can be clinch at waist line with a belt for a more fitted look.  Malky is very light weight so you can just layer it with thin top like Ts or shirts so best to size it down from your normal IM size.



Thanks so much for your replies nycbagfiend and tonkamama. I have a size 40 on the way to me (I am usually a EUR 40/42), so the size should be ok. Hopefully it´ll arrive today, so excited...


----------



## tonkamama

kitechick said:


> Thanks so much for your replies nycbagfiend and tonkamama. I have a size 40 on the way to me (I am usually a EUR 40/42), so the size should be ok. Hopefully it´ll arrive today, so excited...


Congrats...  please let us know how does it fit and post mod pic...


----------



## flower71

kitechick said:


> Thanks so much for your replies nycbagfiend and tonkamama. I have a size 40 on the way to me (I am usually a EUR 40/42), so the size should be ok. Hopefully it´ll arrive today, so excited...


oh can't wait to see it on you! May I ask where you found one? I have looked around but no luck Maybe it's the best for me anyway, knowing how many items I am on the lookout for...)


----------



## kitechick

flower71 said:
			
		

> oh can't wait to see it on you! May I ask where you found one? I have looked around but no luck Maybe it's the best for me anyway, knowing how many items I am on the lookout for...)



I got it from the Barneys NY sale. They say the Malky is a Barneys exklusive, which explains why I haven't seen it in Europe yet . Currently Barneys offers free international shipping, it took less than two days from the US to Germany... 
Hopefully it'll suit me better than the Ulysee...


----------



## Jaded81

Sorry, I don't understand...how do you do that? 




juneping said:


> you can always cut your foot pedals into stripes and glue them to the zipper area to tighten them.
> the ankles of the rios are not that generous...so i think you'll do fine.
> *
> tonka*, they are not high at all...pretty tame. tho it's 3.75 but they felt like 3" heels. have you found one yet?


----------



## Jaded81

Wonder if a cobbler could "alter" the straps?




juneping said:


> you can always cut your foot pedals into stripes and glue them to the zipper area to tighten them.
> the ankles of the rios are not that generous...so i think you'll do fine.
> *
> tonka*, they are not high at all...pretty tame. tho it's 3.75 but they felt like 3" heels. have you found one yet?


----------



## juneping

Jaded81 said:


> Sorry, I don't understand...how do you do that?



you can buy the foot pedals and also the double sided tapes. 
wear the sandals and see which part of the ankles that you need the support (grabbing your ankles)....
you have to measure the back of the sandals of the width at the zipper (unzipped condition) and cut the foot pedals into stripes...and glue the stripes to your desired locations.


----------



## birkingal

juneping said:


> Tb,
> Pls do....I got lazy posting but I am always checking. New job also make me careful not logging on often.
> 
> Here is a not so clear photo of paco...what do u  ladies think?
> 
> View attachment 1746864



The Paco is definitely a keeper, June. I love how you paired the coat with skinny pants and high heels which really accentuates the drape.


----------



## birkingal

The weather is pretty wonky at the moment. Hot one day, wet and cold the next. Driving me a little crazy with the inconsistency. So I decided to pair my _noideawhatitscalled_ Etoile Isabel Marant Utility jacket with rolled up shorts and basic tee. Managed to train my 6 year old to take Instagram photos of me too!


----------



## birkingal

tonkamama said:


> *birkingal ~* thank you dear, you are so sweet!!  I said it once before and I just can't get enough of your blog..  the food, the fashion and the travel ~ all my favorite topics!!
> 
> Reos caught me by surprise...  I am usually a one color person and thought to myself why not give some colors a try just for fun... these Reos pants just look super chic when they are on your body!!  They make everyone a instant runway model!!  Pls do give them a try...
> 
> My heels are by Givenchy ...  bought them from Nemain Marcus Last Call for 60% off...



You're a sweetheart, *Tonka*!   What a kind thing to say. You've got these looooong legs so I think you work the Reos far better than I ever could. Ooooh, so in love with your Givency heels. Are they quite high?


----------



## am2022

Hey M you are too cute!!!  i like how you called your utility jacket!!!  Put a much needed smile on my face on this stressful work day!



birkingal said:


> The weather is pretty wonky at the moment. Hot one day, wet and cold the next. Driving me a little crazy with the inconsistency. So I decided to pair my _noideawhatitscalled_ Etoile Isabel Marant Utility jacket with rolled up shorts and basic tee. Managed to train my 6 year old to take Instagram photos of me too!


----------



## juneping

birkingal said:


> The Paco is definitely a keeper, June. I love how you paired the coat with skinny pants and high heels which really accentuates the drape.



thanks for the input...i decided to keep it....i tried it with the rivera scarf, very nice. i hardly go without scarf in the fall/winter...so 



birkingal said:


> The weather is pretty wonky at the moment. Hot one day, wet and cold the next. Driving me a little crazy with the inconsistency. So I decided to pair my _noideawhatitscalled_ Etoile Isabel Marant Utility jacket with rolled up shorts and basic tee. Managed to train my 6 year old to take Instagram photos of me too!



i like it...very hip. are those bobby in taupe?? the color is so perfect...


----------



## tonkamama

birkingal said:


> The weather is pretty wonky at the moment. Hot one day, wet and cold the next. Driving me a little crazy with the inconsistency. So I decided to pair my _noideawhatitscalled_ Etoile Isabel Marant Utility jacket with rolled up shorts and basic tee. Managed to train my 6 year old to take Instagram photos of me too!


This jacket reminded me of Ulyse ... cute cute cute with shorts!!  Your 6 year old DD photographer did a great job.:buttercup:  

My black Givenchy heels are 3.25" only...


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> thanks for the input...i decided to keep it....i tried it with the rivera scarf, very nice. i hardly go without scarf in the fall/winter...so
> 
> 
> 
> i like it...very hip. are those bobby in taupe?? the color is so perfect...


*juneping ~* glad you decided to keep the Paco.  I really think we can get away with one size bigger for coats as they meant for wearing with scarf and sweaters.


----------



## birkingal

juneping said:


> thanks for the input...i decided to keep it....i tried it with the rivera scarf, very nice. i hardly go without scarf in the fall/winter...so
> 
> 
> 
> i like it...very hip. are those bobby in taupe?? the color is so perfect...



I'm glad you're keeping it. It doesn't look overly big on you. If anything, I thought the Paco looked very flattering. The sneakers are actually from The Kooples. They called the color nude but it's closer to light beige.


----------



## birkingal

amacasa said:


> Hey M you are too cute!!!  i like how you called your utility jacket!!!  Put a much needed smile on my face on this stressful work day!



Glad I was able to make you   . Until I know what it is, that's what I'm going to call my IM jacket


----------



## birkingal

tonkamama said:


> This jacket reminded me of Ulyse ... cute cute cute with shorts!!  Your 6 year old DD photographer did a great job.:buttercup:
> 
> My black Givenchy heels are 3.25" only...




Eeek! Did you say they're over 3 inches?? I can only do 1.75" at the most. Anything higher will result in a broken leg (or both)


----------



## flower71

birkingal said:


> The weather is pretty wonky at the moment. Hot one day, wet and cold the next. Driving me a little crazy with the inconsistency. So I decided to pair my _noideawhatitscalled_ Etoile Isabel Marant Utility jacket with rolled up shorts and basic tee. Managed to train my 6 year old to take Instagram photos of me too!


yahoo! I love your "IM étoile" coat and your instagram pic from DD! I should start training my DS of 7, too. Great to see you in an action pic, j'adore!


----------



## flower71

juneping said:


> Tb,
> Pls do....I got lazy posting but I am always checking. New job also make me careful not logging on often.
> 
> Here is a not so clear photo of paco...what do u  ladies think?
> 
> View attachment 1746864


Me likey june! Especially with those hot pants and heels, so cool!


----------



## am2022

june your paco looks so cool on you! like a longer rick owens coat!  



juneping said:


> Tb,
> Pls do....I got lazy posting but I am always checking. New job also make me careful not logging on often.
> 
> Here is a not so clear photo of paco...what do u ladies think?
> 
> View attachment 1746864


----------



## am2022

i have been ready for fall items for a long time now... but some spring items are still pulling me back... like the baby pink reo pants and maybe the red texas.. i have given up on the ulyse..
but looking at the fall marant western dresses... i stumble on a lookalike posted on a blog.. and would like to show you guys...

http://us.asos.com/ASOS/ASOS-Floral...ate&siteID=QFGLnEolOWg-vmXw2lPvaJJwT9ADdI0.fA


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> *juneping ~* glad you decided to keep the Paco.  I really think we can get away with one size bigger for coats as they meant for wearing with scarf and sweaters.





birkingal said:


> I'm glad you're keeping it. It doesn't look overly big on you. If anything, I thought the Paco looked very flattering. The sneakers are actually from The Kooples. They called the color nude but it's closer to light beige.





flower71 said:


> Me likey june! Especially with those hot pants and heels, so cool!





amacasa said:


> june your paco looks so cool on you! like a longer rick owens coat!



thanks ladies!! you guys are the best


----------



## Jayne1

birkingal said:


> The weather is pretty wonky at the moment. Hot one day, wet and cold the next. Driving me a little crazy with the inconsistency. So I decided to pair my _noideawhatitscalled_ Etoile Isabel Marant Utility jacket with rolled up shorts and basic tee. Managed to train my 6 year old to take Instagram photos of me too!


I love this!


----------



## nycbagfiend

birkingal said:


> The weather is pretty wonky at the moment. Hot one day, wet and cold the next. Driving me a little crazy with the inconsistency. So I decided to pair my _noideawhatitscalled_ Etoile Isabel Marant Utility jacket with rolled up shorts and basic tee. Managed to train my 6 year old to take Instagram photos of me too!



love it, birkingal!  so simple but chic...right up my alley!  is that jacket from this season?

funny about your little one--i'm finding kids these days have a better grasp on technology then i ever did or will!  my 4 yr old can entertain herself for hours on my iphone...apps are the greatest thing to happen since portable dvd players!


----------



## am2022

so the rios arrived an hour ago...
very nice but the ankle chain/ leather straps were all too loose and they are not gripping my ankles at all...
but im surprised as the comfort factor is pretty good..
but i felt too flimsy on the ankles@


----------



## Jaded81

The Reas in a size 39 (my usual IM shoe size) arrived but it was too big (lengthwise and also strap wise)  Oh well


----------



## berries

Hi!  to all of those who found the Reas straps too big and well as the length too long I also had that issue.  I am a size 5 and bought the size 6 which obviously was too big.  But I have an amazing cobbler in LA that was able to take in the straps and shorten the shoe so now they fit perfectly.  If any of you are in LA I strongly recommend them.  They are Andre 1 shoe repair in West Hollywood/Hollywood area.


----------



## pinkmotels

im not sure if this has been discussed yet but the next collection is up for pre-order on luisaviaroma. does anyone know anywhere else online that has pre-order? preferably somewhere that ships international. im waiting for barneys to put their new stock up too, but i imagine that wont be until july...


----------



## birkingal

nycbagfiend said:


> love it, birkingal!  so simple but chic...right up my alley!  is that jacket from this season?
> 
> funny about your little one--i'm finding kids these days have a better grasp on technology then i ever did or will!  my 4 yr old can entertain herself for hours on my iphone...apps are the greatest thing to happen since portable dvd players!



nycbagfiend, I remember the days where I had to lug a portable DVD along with several DVDs. Isn't iPhone the neatest thing that was ever invented? I only wish they invented longer lasting battery.

I have no idea which collection the jacket belongs to. I was shopping with a friend at a high end outlet (supposedly secret location only insiders know about) in Istanbul when she stumbled upon this.


----------



## birkingal

Jayne1 said:


> I love this!



Thank you, *Jayne1*!


----------



## klow-chloe'

Can someone please tell me when the sale further markdown start in the State?

Thanks in advance


----------



## juneping

klow-chloe' said:


> Can someone please tell me when the sale further markdown start in the State?
> 
> Thanks in advance



usually about 2-3 weeks after the sale....just keep going back daily...like multiple times a day....


----------



## juneping

oh *jaded, ama,*

i am so sorry the shoes aren't working out for you....
did the ankle strap go bigger as the size goes up?? i tried 37 and they were fine..the higher part was tigher than the lower ankle....they are lovely tho...


----------



## nycbagfiend

birkingal said:


> nycbagfiend, I remember the days where I had to lug a portable DVD along with several DVDs. Isn't iPhone the neatest thing that was ever invented? I only wish they invented longer lasting battery.
> 
> I have no idea which collection the jacket belongs to. I was shopping with a friend at a high end outlet (supposedly secret location only insiders know about) in Istanbul when she stumbled upon this.



i agree!  waiting for apple to come up with a solution to the quick draining batteries--i need to recharge all my apple products at least once a day if not more! but in the meantime--it still beats the cumbersome dvd player plus selection of discs to schlep around!

oh my goodness--an IM outlet would be heavenly!  we've got a lot of outlet shopping on the outerskirts of nyc but for some reason i never find anything good!


----------



## nycbagfiend

Jaded81 said:


> The Reas in a size 39 (my usual IM shoe size) arrived but it was too big (lengthwise and also strap wise)  Oh well



ugh..sorry to hear that jaded!
could you try a size down?  when i tried them on last week i was surprised that i needed one size down from my usual IM shoe size--generally i find her footwear to run small but the reas seem about 1/2 size too big.

good luck! (otherwise you can just put the money saved on reas towards something else fabulous!  )


----------



## nycbagfiend

amacasa said:


> so the rios arrived an hour ago...
> very nice but the ankle chain/ leather straps were all too loose and they are not gripping my ankles at all...
> but im surprised as the comfort factor is pretty good..
> but i felt too flimsy on the ankles@



i agree--i sized down which helped but i still felt very wobbly when trying to walk in them (tho that could just be bc i'm not much of a heels wearer!)


----------



## nycbagfiend

i'm a slowpoke w/trying on the new purchases!  here's a shot from yesterday though w/my new heba/spots top!  i love the top--so lightweight and easygoing!  if anyone is considering this top, i went w/my usual size 38 (formerly a 1!) size--i could have gone down a size but i prefer it a bit blouse-y


----------



## pinkmotels

nycbagfiend said:


> i'm a slowpoke w/trying on the new purchases!  here's a shot from yesterday though w/my new heba/spots top!  i love the top--so lightweight and easygoing!  if anyone is considering this top, i went w/my usual size 38 (formerly a 1!) size--i could have gone down a size but i prefer it a bit blouse-y



WOW this blouse looks amazing on you, love it paired with white denim! im almost tempted to buy it myself..


----------



## birkingal

nycbagfiend said:


> i agree!  waiting for apple to come up with a solution to the quick draining batteries--i need to recharge all my apple products at least once a day if not more! but in the meantime--it still beats the cumbersome dvd player plus selection of discs to schlep around!
> 
> oh my goodness--an IM outlet would be heavenly!  we've got a lot of outlet shopping on the outerskirts of nyc but for some reason i never find anything good!



I bought a battery charger which gives one extra cycle. I think I need a couple of these at least for a long haul flight! 

It wasn't an IM outlet but the actual store is similar to Bergdorf Goodman. They have incredible clothes. I'm really impatient when it comes to digging around and going through all the racks. If it weren't for my friend, I probably would have given up in the first 5 minutes.


----------



## Kaypa

birkingal said:


> The weather is pretty wonky at the moment. Hot one day, wet and cold the next. Driving me a little crazy with the inconsistency. So I decided to pair my _noideawhatitscalled_ Etoile Isabel Marant Utility jacket with rolled up shorts and basic tee. Managed to train my 6 year old to take Instagram photos of me too!


Cool jacket! Love this relaxed look.


----------



## Kaypa

nycbagfiend said:


> i'm a slowpoke w/trying on the new purchases!  here's a shot from yesterday though w/my new heba/spots top!  i love the top--so lightweight and easygoing!  if anyone is considering this top, i went w/my usual size 38 (formerly a 1!) size--i could have gone down a size but i prefer it a bit blouse-y


That shirt looks beautiful on you! I like that it's a bit loose.


----------



## juneping

nycbagfiend said:


> i'm a slowpoke w/trying on the new purchases!  here's a shot from yesterday though w/my new heba/spots top!  i love the top--so lightweight and easygoing!  if anyone is considering this top, i went w/my usual size 38 (formerly a 1!) size--i could have gone down a size but i prefer it a bit blouse-y



i like it loose...great with white jeans....


----------



## tonkamama

nycbagfiend said:


> i'm a slowpoke w/trying on the new purchases!  here's a shot from yesterday though w/my new heba/spots top!  i love the top--so lightweight and easygoing!  if anyone is considering this top, i went w/my usual size 38 (formerly a 1!) size--i could have gone down a size but i prefer it a bit blouse-y


*nyc ~* are those Dixies?  We are Dixies twin!!  I really hope IM will bring back Dixies such lovely low heels! 

Love the shirt and your pairing with white jeans, and size 38 fits you perfectly.


----------



## am2022

Ladies. maybe im late .. but luisviaroma seems to have posted their fall items including beckett and bird sneakers... for preorder... sneakers are just $ 530 , much cheaper than the past  2 years!


----------



## flower71

nycbagfiend said:


> i'm a slowpoke w/trying on the new purchases!  here's a shot from yesterday though w/my new heba/spots top!  i love the top--so lightweight and easygoing!  if anyone is considering this top, i went w/my usual size 38 (formerly a 1!) size--i could have gone down a size but i prefer it a bit blouse-y


we're twins on this one! I love it and I wear mine with my white jeans too...so summery and chic! looking great on you gal


----------



## mlemee

amacasa said:


> Ladies. maybe im late .. but luisviaroma seems to have posted their fall items including beckett and bird sneakers... for preorder... sneakers are just $ 530 , much cheaper than the past  2 years!



OMG! That's so cheap and has Luisaviaroma always sold Marant?? I've never noticed it and I'm on that site 3 times a week :shame: It must be new for this season. The trainers are a lot cheaper than usual!


----------



## klow-chloe'

juneping said:


> usually about 2-3 weeks after the sale....just keep going back daily...like multiple times a day....


 
Thanks I will do just that.


----------



## am2022

they just joined the wagon this fall 2012.
hope you can get your trainers... they are addicting !!!  Maybe it works for me as 75% of my free time  Im driving/ chaperoning my kids to the gym for voleyball, swim lessons, basketball.. and now 4 year old wants soccer !!!  I mean these marant pump, ysl pump , louboutin pump don't really belong there... but the dickers and marant trainers fit the bill to a T !!!



mlemee said:


> OMG! That's so cheap and has Luisaviaroma always sold Marant?? I've never noticed it and I'm on that site 3 times a week :shame: It must be new for this season. The trainers are a lot cheaper than usual!


----------



## juneping

amacasa said:


> Ladies. maybe im late .. but luisviaroma seems to have posted their fall items including beckett and bird sneakers... for preorder... sneakers are just $ 530 , much cheaper than the past  2 years!



you are bad (j/k )...just got the khaki dickers....they are so much cheaper...why??


----------



## Jaded81

Me too! I got them in my usual IM size. I am PRAYING that this time it will fit!!!!!!! Or should I get 2 sizes just to be safe?




juneping said:


> you are bad (j/k )...just got the khaki dickers....they are so much cheaper...why??


----------



## Jaded81

I prefer my tops blousey as well!!! Goes perfectly with the white jeans!




nycbagfiend said:


> i'm a slowpoke w/trying on the new purchases!  here's a shot from yesterday though w/my new heba/spots top!  i love the top--so lightweight and easygoing!  if anyone is considering this top, i went w/my usual size 38 (formerly a 1!) size--i could have gone down a size but i prefer it a bit blouse-y


----------



## Jaded81

Unfortunately the size 38 has all run out! Yes I agree! After getting over the disappointment, I proceeded to pre-order a pair of khaki dickers in my usual size. I am really praying it will fit this time!!!!




nycbagfiend said:


> ugh..sorry to hear that jaded!
> could you try a size down?  when i tried them on last week i was surprised that i needed one size down from my usual IM shoe size--generally i find her footwear to run small but the reas seem about 1/2 size too big.
> 
> good luck! (otherwise you can just put the money saved on reas towards something else fabulous!  )


----------



## Jaded81

Thanks for the tip. However I am located in Singapore and I think it really isn't worth all that effort anyways... will just pass 




berries said:


> Hi!  to all of those who found the Reas straps too big and well as the length too long I also had that issue.  I am a size 5 and bought the size 6 which obviously was too big.  But I have an amazing cobbler in LA that was able to take in the straps and shorten the shoe so now they fit perfectly.  If any of you are in LA I strongly recommend them.  They are Andre 1 shoe repair in West Hollywood/Hollywood area.


----------



## Jaded81

It looks great with the sleeves rolled up!!! Perfect outfit for running errands!!




birkingal said:


> The weather is pretty wonky at the moment. Hot one day, wet and cold the next. Driving me a little crazy with the inconsistency. So I decided to pair my _noideawhatitscalled_ Etoile Isabel Marant Utility jacket with rolled up shorts and basic tee. Managed to train my 6 year old to take Instagram photos of me too!


----------



## Jaded81

I also think that it looks like a longer Rick Owens coat! Looking forward to seeing how you style it! 




juneping said:


> Tb,
> Pls do....I got lazy posting but I am always checking. New job also make me careful not logging on often.
> 
> Here is a not so clear photo of paco...what do u  ladies think?
> 
> View attachment 1746864


----------



## juneping

Jaded81 said:


> Me too! I got them in my usual IM size. I am PRAYING that this time it will fit!!!!!!! Or should I get 2 sizes just to be safe?



are these your first dicker?? i got my usual size like my last pair from f/w 2011...they don't do half size...so if you are half sizes..order up.


----------



## Jaded81

Yes it is! 

Did you get the same size as your Gwens?




juneping said:


> are these your first dicker?? i got my usual size like my last pair from f/w 2011...they don't do half size...so if you are half sizes..order up.


----------



## juneping

Jaded81 said:


> Yes it is!
> 
> Did you get the same size as your Gwens?



yes...so i think you should be fine.


----------



## Jaded81

OMG I just realized that luisaroma's sizing is in italian. Does that mean we have to convert it ourselves bc IM is using French sizing?


----------



## juneping

Jaded81 said:


> OMG I just realized that luisaroma's sizing is in italian. Does that mean we have to convert it ourselves bc IM is using French sizing?



gosh..thanks for the heads up...had to email them to confirm....grrr...
-----
i just did...but i really think they wouldn't do the conversation...this is very confusing....


----------



## Jaded81

So you converted the size yourself then made the order?



juneping said:


> gosh..thanks for the heads up...had to email them to confirm....grrr...
> -----
> i just did...but i really think they wouldn't do the conversation...this is very confusing....


----------



## juneping

Jaded81 said:


> So you converted the size yourself then made the order?



no..i didn't notice that at all until you mentioned it.
i ordered 37...but most IM i had were 37...
but i sent an email to them to confirm...but my dickers were IM 37...my usual size...


----------



## Jaded81

Let me know if you hear anything and I will do the same!

Argh! Having a string of bad luck with IM shoes!! *sigh* 




juneping said:


> no..i didn't notice that at all until you mentioned it.
> i ordered 37...but most IM i had were 37...
> but i sent an email to them to confirm...but my dickers were IM 37...my usual size...


----------



## dbaby

Ugh I just ordered the khaki bekkets in the listed size 37 not realizing this until now. Let me know if anyone hears back from lvr! I hope they're not actually French size 38!


----------



## Jaded81

Although it is annoying, I guess it is a good thing I noticed it now.... would be horrible to be disappointed when they arrive and realize the error!!


----------



## juneping

dbaby said:


> Ugh I just ordered the khaki bekkets in the listed size 37 not realizing this until now. Let me know if anyone hears back from lvr! I hope they're not actually French size 38!





Jaded81 said:


> Although it is annoying, I guess it is a good thing I noticed it now.... would be horrible to be disappointed when they arrive and realize the error!!



i will keep you both posted....if i got the 38(FR)...i'll have to wear thick socks.


----------



## am2022

Hi berries and jaded!
I think
I might consider this ! Would you mind
Showing us pics of before and after? Details
On how/ where he got the extra chain
And
Leather to make it fit snug on the ankles ?



Jaded81 said:


> Thanks for the tip. However I am located in Singapore and I think it really isn't worth all that effort anyways... will just pass


----------



## meishe

juneping said:
			
		

> i will keep you both posted....if i got the 38(FR)...i'll have to wear thick socks.



I emailed them too about the Dickers... they didn't seem to understand my concerns. They said that they don't know the actually sizing because they don't have the boots in yet.. but the sizes from last year should be they same, i.e. 38 on box is the 38 IT size listed... this is what I have and am a true 38/US 7.5... I'm also hoping that these are the taupe color in the photo and not the actual "kaki" color from last season... and yes, so much cheaper?!


----------



## juneping

meishe said:


> I emailed them too about the Dickers... they didn't seem to understand my concerns. They said that they don't know the actually sizing because they don't have the boots in yet.. but the sizes from last year should be they same, i.e. 38 on box is the 38 IT size listed... this is what I have and am a true 38/US 7.5... I'm also hoping that these are the taupe color in the photo and not the actual "kaki" color from last season... and yes, so much cheaper?!



i asked mandi (fine me a muse) and she said to order the usual size...usually its the same size on the shoes (box)...


----------



## berries

amacasa said:


> Hi berries and jaded!
> I think
> I might consider this ! Would you mind
> Showing us pics of before and after? Details
> On how/ where he got the extra chain
> And
> Leather to make it fit snug on the ankles ?


Hi!  the leather straps on the Rea can be taken in by a good cobbler.  My cobbler undid the stitching on the back of the shoe (where the zipper is located), shortened the leather strap and re-stitched it back together.  The braided strappy pieces were tightened but not the metal pieces.  They look great and fit so much better.  I hope this helps!  are you located in LA?  my cobbler is and they are amazing if you need the info.  GL


----------



## berries

hi!  I was hoping you ladies could help me with the colorways for the Dicker boot.  I own the Dickers from last year in Cognac.  Are the Khaki too similar in color.  I seem to remember them being more taupe/greenish in color but the picture of the boot on the Luisaaviaroma site look almost identical to my Cognac ones.  I need another pair but don't want to buy them if they are too close in color.  TIA!


----------



## Jaded81

I haven't heard anything from them. So you are saying that the size listed on the website (even though it states it is in Italian) is actually FR sizing?? Then why do they have the conversion chart?




meishe said:


> I emailed them too about the Dickers... they didn't seem to understand my concerns. They said that they don't know the actually sizing because they don't have the boots in yet.. but the sizes from last year should be they same, i.e. 38 on box is the 38 IT size listed... this is what I have and am a true 38/US 7.5... I'm also hoping that these are the taupe color in the photo and not the actual "kaki" color from last season... and yes, so much cheaper?!


----------



## Jaded81

Mandi has ordered shoes from them before?




juneping said:


> i asked mandi (fine me a muse) and she said to order the usual size...usually its the same size on the shoes (box)...


----------



## flower71

juneping said:


> you are bad (j/k )...just got the khaki dickers....they are so much cheaper...why??


hey, june and ama, these are the prices I usually pay for my dickers and bekketts in Euros! Maybe it's the exchange rate? Just a thought, I haven't checked exchange rates for so long, the dollar and pounds are so high!


----------



## flower71

Jaded81 said:


> I haven't heard anything from them. So you are saying that the size listed on the website (even though it states it is in Italian) is actually FR sizing?? Then why do they have the conversion chart?


hello friend! I am sure there is a mix up with the sizing on LVR (I think it's the French size). Well I do hope so, I have been naughty too...black python bekkets for Fall! in my usual size (F 40), crossing my fingers there's so mess up...


----------



## Jaded81

Well I hope so! So far I have sent them 3 emails, and am getting a 4th one translated into italian just in case they do not understand!




flower71 said:


> hello friend! I am sure there is a mix up with the sizing on LVR (I think it's the French size). Well I do hope so, I have been naughty too...black python bekkets for Fall! in my usual size (F 40), crossing my fingers there's so mess up...


----------



## Jaded81

Ugh I am getting really stressed out!


----------



## tonkamama

Jaded81 said:


> Ugh I am getting really stressed out!


Don't get stressed out ...   everything will be fine I think LVR just mistakenly marked the size as Italian size   

I already pre-ordered mine weeks ago so I am trying very hard to control myself not get too crazy here


----------



## kitechick

I think you shouldn´t worry about the FR/IT sizing. In all last seasons the shoes went up to french size 41. The pre-order ones at Louisa via Roma went until 41, too. I don´t think she has a size 42 now... So like others said I´m 100% sure they just used the Isabel Marant sizes and didn´t really think about the french/italian conversion.
By the way I pre-ordered the dark grey ones and noticed they´re already sold out this morning. That was fast. In addition I´ve already ordered the black Bazil at Espejto a few months ago. Really looking forward to receiving my new shoes...

Regarding the prices in Europe and the USA: All Isabel Marant items are more expensive in the USA, especially the shoes. I don´t think its the exchange rate! Maybe as the clothes and shoes are traded as highly exclusive and celebrity items and people are willing to pay...
So even with taxes it should be much cheaper for you to order from an european retailer than to buy in the US. By the way except a few french designers *everything* seems to be cheaper in the US than in Europe!


----------



## tonkamama

flower71 said:


> hello friend! I am sure there is a mix up with the sizing on LVR (I think it's the French size). Well I do hope so, I have been naughty too...black python bekkets for Fall! in my usual size (F 40), crossing my fingers there's so mess up...


Wow...  Black python    IMO that is the most beautiful and exclusive leather combo....   I am suppose to get these combo in the Betty style (IM calls them Boston)...I need to wait and see when they arrive.


----------



## Jaded81

I just looked at random shoes - for Rachel Zoe and Tory Burch shoes they specifically used US sizing, though.

I think you better check just to be sure!!




kitechick said:


> I think you shouldn´t worry about the FR/IT sizing. In all last seasons the shoes went up to french size 41. The pre-order ones at Louisa via Roma went until 41, too. I don´t think she has a size 42 now... So like others said I´m 100% sure they just used the Isabel Marant sizes and didn´t really think about the french/italian conversion.
> By the way I pre-ordered the dark grey ones and noticed they´re already sold out this morning. That was fast. In addition I´ve already ordered the black Bazil at Espejto a few months ago. Really looking forward to receiving my new shoes...
> 
> Regarding the prices in Europe and the USA: All Isabel Marant items are more expensive in the USA, especially the shoes. I don´t think its the exchange rate! Maybe as the clothes and shoes are traded as highly exclusive and celebrity items and people are willing to pay...
> So even with taxes it should be much cheaper for you to order from an european retailer than to buy in the US. By the way except a few french designers *everything* seems to be cheaper in the US than in Europe!


----------



## Jaded81

*Tonkamama, Kitechick *and *Flower71*: I admire your calmness!! But seriously, I think you girls better check. It is better to be safe than sorry!!


----------



## tonkamama

Jaded81 said:


> *Tonkamama, Kitechick *and *Flower71*: I admire your calmness!! But seriously, I think you girls better check. It is better to be safe than sorry!!


*Jaded81 ~* I totally agree with you and I see your have a strong point.  I also sent LVR an e-mail asking for sizing mystery... I am interesting in the Jacob booties..


----------



## Jaded81

tonkamama said:
			
		

> Jaded81 ~ I totally agree with you and I see your have a strong point.  I also sent LVR an e-mail asking for sizing mystery... I am interesting in the Jacob booties..



Good idea! 

Marc Jacob booties? Which one?


----------



## Jaded81

*Attention ladies!!!! The product info department said they use italian sizing!!!!* I have sent an email to the orders department to change my order. Will let you know when I hear back from them Hope they will change it!


----------



## leboudoir

hey ladies, does anyone have a contact at Barneys that I could seek out in my search for (yes, not yet giving up) a Ulyse jacket? Thank you! 

btw seems like there's a 38 and 40 ulyse on evil bay but it's WAY overpriced imo 

HTH!


----------



## juneping

Jaded81 said:
			
		

> Attention ladies!!!! The product info department said they use italian sizing!!!! I have sent an email to the orders department to change my order. Will let you know when I hear back from them Hope they will change it!



The email I got:

ISABEL MARANT has italian sizes. 

On the item's page you can click the word SIZE where a size chart will appear with the various conversions.


----------



## Jaded81

juneping said:
			
		

> The email I got:
> 
> ISABEL MARANT has italian sizes.
> 
> On the item's page you can click the word SIZE where a size chart will appear with the various conversions.



My email was the same. They also said if I want FR39 I needed to choose 38!


----------



## juneping

Jaded,

Pls don't freak out. I think they use the sizing based on the number printed on the boxes based on how I interpreted the email. Mandi said her friends told her that. You can go to her blog and check the comments on her most recent post.


----------



## dbaby

Did they also ask the US customers to provide social security number? I have not done this before and wanted to know the safest way to do so. Also maybe a reason as I have not had to do this for other EU retailers before.


----------



## Jaded81

juneping said:
			
		

> Jaded,
> 
> Pls don't freak out. I think they use the sizing based on the number printed on the boxes based on how I interpreted the email. Mandi said her friends told her that. You can go to her blog and check the comments on her most recent post.



This is the email I got:

Hello,

thank you for your enquiry.

ISABEL MARANT has italian sizes. 

On the item's page you can click the word SIZE where a size chart will appear with the various conversions.

If you wear a frenc 39 you need to choose size 38.

My best


----------



## juneping

Jaded81 said:
			
		

> My email was the same. They also said if I want FR39 I needed to choose 38!



I would not pay attention to the fr or it...just the number itself. Like I said earlier...I stick to 37 which is the number of my dickers I got last season. 
I think IM is using IT sizing now...at least that applies to dicker


----------



## juneping

dbaby said:
			
		

> Did they also ask the US customers to provide social security number? I have not done this before and wanted to know the safest way to do so. Also maybe a reason as I have not had to do this for other EU retailers before.



I also just got an email about it...this is weird.


----------



## dbaby

juneping said:
			
		

> I also just got an email about it...this is weird.



Are you going to provide it? Hah I'm not sure I want that info floating around in an email.


----------



## Jaded81

juneping said:
			
		

> I would not pay attention to the fr or it...just the number itself. Like I said earlier...I stick to 37 which is the number of my dickers I got last season.
> I think IM is using IT sizing now...at least that applies to dicker



What?? Isabel Marant is now using IT sizing for dickers? Are you sure???


----------



## mlemee

kitechick said:


> Regarding the prices in Europe and the USA: All Isabel Marant items are more expensive in the USA, especially the shoes. I don´t think its the exchange rate! Maybe as the clothes and shoes are traded as highly exclusive and celebrity items and people are willing to pay...
> So even with taxes it should be much cheaper for you to order from an european retailer than to buy in the US. By the way except a few french designers *everything* seems to be cheaper in the US than in Europe!



Anything exported from Europe into the US is going to be be expensive because it is an export. Even Sandro, Maje etc are so expensive in the US. But the Marant trainers are cheaper, just early this year they were £430 on net a porter.com.
re shoe sizing, EUR sizing is the same so a EUR 38 (UK 5, US 8) is going to be EUR 38 in France, Italy etc. Is that the confusion?


----------



## Jaded81

In my email I wrote this to them "Hi, 

I just noticed that the sizes listed were in ITALIAN. I am looking to purchase a size 39 according to ISABEL MARANT, which I believe is FRENCH sizing? 

Could you clarify the sizing system used? Italian or according to the designer?"


----------



## dbaby

juneping said:
			
		

> I also just got an email about it...this is weird.



I just called them to be sure and they so kindly told me that they don't actually need the SS number, they just need to confirm that you do have one and would be willing to provide it to the customs agent if they so choose to request it. The customer service rep placed it in my order that I complied with this policy. So just call them and say so! Hope that helps.


----------



## juneping

The email said isabel marant has Italian sizing.

So that's how I took it as IM uses IT sizing

I don't believe they would ask the workers in the stock room and package dept to do a conversation....if the order says 38, they pick the 38. They wouldn't sit there and go mn...I need the 39...and LVR carries so many brands...that's just not logical


----------



## juneping

dbaby said:
			
		

> I just called them to be sure and they so kindly told me that they don't actually need the SS number, they just need to confirm that you do have one and would be willing to provide it to the customs agent if they so choose to request it. The customer service rep placed it in my order that I complied with this policy. So just call them and say so! Hope that helps.



I'll call instead...yes email had the number and that seems very inviting to hackers


----------



## Jaded81

Ok I just sent another (I think this is like my 11th) email telling them not to change my order

I am just going to hope for the best 





juneping said:


> The email said isabel marant has Italian sizing.
> 
> So that's how I took it as IM uses IT sizing
> 
> I don't believe they would ask the workers in the stock room and package dept to do a conversation....if the order says 38, they pick the 38. They wouldn't sit there and go mn...I need the 39...and LVR carries so many brands...that's just not logical


----------



## meishe

Jaded81 said:
			
		

> Ok I just sent another (I think this is like my 11th) email telling them not to change my order
> 
> I am just going to hope for the best



I think you'll be fine!! 

(I also emailed them 3 times)


----------



## Jaded81

meishe said:
			
		

> I think you'll be fine!!
> 
> (I also emailed them 3 times)



Thanks dear!

FYI I received another email from customer service who told me the sizing is European sizing!

But she confirmed that the size listed on the website is "Isabel Marant sizing" so we are all safe!

Sorry if I caused any panic! I was stressing the whole day about it but feel relieved now!


----------



## juneping

Jaded81 said:


> Thanks dear!
> 
> FYI I received another email from customer service who told me the sizing is European sizing!
> 
> But she confirmed that the size listed on the website is "Isabel Marant sizing" so we are all safe!
> 
> Sorry if I caused any panic! I was stressing the whole day about it but feel relieved now!



lol @ 11email....i hope you are all calm and happy now...
don't you think it's great to have a place like this to indulge?!...and not being judged....

i wonder what the CS ppl felt the whole day being asked about sizing...they probably compared notes if they all came from the same person....lol...


----------



## Jaded81

juneping said:
			
		

> lol @ 11email....i hope you are all calm and happy now...
> don't you think it's great to have a place like this to indulge?!...and not being judged....
> 
> i wonder what the CS ppl felt the whole day being asked about sizing...they probably compared notes if they all came from the same person....lol...



Hehe 

Yea I am so happy I have you ladies to talk to! You are the best!

Omg yea! Hehe they prob want to blacklist the person 

Did you preorder anything else?


----------



## jellylicious

Wowzer-missed all the action on the sizing. Glad you ladies sorted things out. So, to sum it-order your usual size and it's the same on LVR? I've ordered through them before and never got an email requesting SSN...weird!

Meanwhile I'm still waiting on my zillahs... And will have to post some mod pixs of the tuna top (which i'm hoping it is not to short if i wear it as a dress over a layer ) and a black embroidered blouse (not sure of the name, Baker?)


----------



## juneping

Jaded81 said:


> Hehe
> 
> Yea I am so happy I have you ladies to talk to! You are the best!
> 
> Omg yea! Hehe they prob want to blacklist the person
> 
> Did you preorder anything else?



not really...i am waiting for the blackson boots (cone heels)...and if there's a nice plain black jacket (you know the classic leather trim) i'll get a hold of it. i am not a cowgirl person at all....but i am waiting for zara's f/w jackets come out. they did so well in s/s and i hope the same style in black will be out...the cuts of them were really great and the price is so reasonable...
the reason i got the khaki dickers was b/c i was missing something in the color range when i was in the mix-matching process and they are for such a great price, cheaper than rag and bone's ankle boots and acne's as well...the anthracite was too dark for summer. 
i bought quite a few things during the sale...i went a little overboard....:shame:...the IM paco and the RO leather leggings (for f/w)...


----------



## jellylicious

tonkamama said:


> *Jaded81 ~* I totally agree with you and I see your have a strong point.  I also sent LVR an e-mail asking for sizing mystery... I am interesting in the Jacob booties..



Those boots are AHMAHZING!!! They would look so LOVELY on you! Adding them to my list.


----------



## bgmommy

flower71 said:


> hello friend! I am sure there is a mix up with the sizing on LVR (I think it's the French size). Well I do hope so, I have been naughty too...black python bekkets for Fall! in my usual size (F 40), crossing my fingers there's so mess up...



May I ask where you ordered your black python and if you remember the price?  I too want those (I think) - I have 2 bobbys and 1 bekkett and can't decide if that is enough for now - I LIVE in them though


----------



## am2022

thanks flower for the price clarification.
i think kitechick is right.. shoes are at least $ 150 - 200 cheaper in Europe..

Congrats on your python Bird in black... I have that coming too...

and another color that i never thought i would try ---- but since i love it in belt, bag, i hit the trigger on this becketts:  Lipstick red!!! want to see dh's facial expression when i wear it for the first time...



flower71 said:


> hey, june and ama, these are the prices I usually pay for my dickers and bekketts in Euros! Maybe it's the exchange rate? Just a thought, I haven't checked exchange rates for so long, the dollar and pounds are so high!


----------



## tonkamama

Jaded81 said:


> Good idea!
> 
> Marc Jacob booties? Which one?


I meant the Jacob booties by Isabel Marant  

I pre-ordered the Barry's (blackson cone heels) so I better be good this time as I have a big project coming up.  

Glad the sizing mystery has been resolved.


----------



## tonkamama

leboudoir said:


> hey ladies, does anyone have a contact at Barneys that I could seek out in my search for (yes, not yet giving up) a Ulyse jacket? Thank you!
> 
> btw seems like there's a 38 and 40 ulyse on evil bay but it's WAY overpriced imo
> 
> HTH!


*leboudoir ~* I am sorry that BNY has completely sold out the Ulyse jackets.  I have my SA checked many times prior to order mine from TNT of Canada (which was the last size 36).


----------



## soholaleni

tonkamama said:


> I meant the Jacob booties by Isabel Marant
> 
> I pre-ordered the Barry's (blackson cone heels) so I better be good this time as I have a big project coming up.
> 
> Glad the sizing mystery has been resolved.



Hi Tonkamama,

Where did you pre-order your Barry boots from? Thanks!


----------



## berries

hi! I was hoping you ladies could help me with the colorways for the Dicker boot. I own the Dickers from last year in Cognac. Are the Khaki too similar in color. I seem to remember them being more taupe/greenish in color but the picture of the boot on the Luisaaviaroma site look almost identical to my Cognac ones. I need another pair but don't want to buy them if they are too close in color. TIA!


----------



## jellylicious

Curious about the Barry boots too-what's this pair called?


----------



## tonkamama

jellylicious said:


> Wowzer-missed all the action on the sizing. Glad you ladies sorted things out. So, to sum it-order your usual size and it's the same on LVR? I've ordered through them before and never got an email requesting SSN...weird!
> 
> Meanwhile I'm still waiting on my zillahs... And will have to post some mod pixs of the tuna top (which i'm hoping it is not to short if i wear it as a dress over a layer ) and a black embroidered blouse (not sure of the name, Baker?)


I have received my Haca jacket safe & sound...  and the two pairs of Givenchy sandals are keeper...  I am a happy camper!!

You may want to call you SA for the tracking #....  it should be at your door step any time.  Pls post pic...  

Regarding the Jacob fringed boots...  I always love this style but was told I am too old for the fringes ...  LOL...  so love to see them on your feet.  I can totally see you rocking the booties with your long and beautiful hairs!!


----------



## tonkamama

soholaleni said:


> Hi Tonkamama,
> 
> Where did you pre-order your Barry boots from? Thanks!


will pm you the info after my meeting....  got to run now...


----------



## nycbagfiend

Jaded81 said:


> Unfortunately the size 38 has all run out! Yes I agree! After getting over the disappointment, I proceeded to pre-order a pair of khaki dickers in my usual size. I am really praying it will fit this time!!!!



i'll keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## nycbagfiend

pinkmotels said:


> WOW this blouse looks amazing on you, love it paired with white denim! im almost tempted to buy it myself..





Kaypa said:


> That shirt looks beautiful on you! I like that it's a bit loose.





juneping said:


> i like it loose...great with white jeans....





tonkamama said:


> *nyc ~* are those Dixies?  We are Dixies twin!!  I really hope IM will bring back Dixies such lovely low heels!
> 
> Love the shirt and your pairing with white jeans, and size 38 fits you perfectly.





flower71 said:


> we're twins on this one! I love it and I wear mine with my white jeans too...so summery and chic! looking great on you gal





Jaded81 said:


> I prefer my tops blousey as well!!! Goes perfectly with the white jeans!



Thanks, ladies!  

flower, yay for top twins!   it's quickly becoming my favorite go-to top--i wore it yet again with denim cut-offs, flat sandals and rolled up the sleeves and was cool and comfortable! 

tonka, those are the dixies!!  i wish IM would put those out again too...i love my dickers and they are comfortable but the dixies are the perfect height when i'm running around.  bring back the dixies, ms. marant!


----------



## flower71

amacasa said:


> thanks flower for the price clarification.
> i think kitechick is right.. shoes are at least $ 150 - 200 cheaper in Europe..
> 
> Congrats on your python Bird in black... I have that coming too...
> 
> and another color that i never thought i would try ---- but since i love it in belt, bag, i hit the trigger on this becketts:  *Lipstick red*!!! want to see dh's facial expression when i wear it for the first time...


yay, M, they're going to be sooo cool and you'll def turn heads in them! I have a red Bal jacket and that's the most red I can do. Hey, can't wait to show off when the shoes  arrive this autumn.


----------



## flower71

tonkamama said:


> I meant the Jacob booties by Isabel Marant
> 
> I pre-ordered the Barry's (blackson cone heels) so I better be good this time as *I have a big project coming up.  *
> 
> Glad the sizing mystery has been resolved.


oohhh, what is that big project??


----------



## nycbagfiend

tonkamama said:


> I have received my Haca jacket safe & sound...  and the two pairs of Givenchy sandals are keeper...  I am a happy camper!!
> 
> You may want to call you SA for the tracking #....  it should be at your door step any time.  Pls post pic...
> 
> Regarding the Jacob fringed boots...  I always love this style but was told I am too old for the fringes ...  LOL...  so love to see them on your feet.  I can totally see you rocking the booties with your long and beautiful hairs!!



yay on the safe arrival of the haca--isn't it frustrating waiting it out?!  my sade is finally arriving today from the bev hills BNY (ITA about calling for tracking #s--i always double check on that!)--been waiting over a week for it and hoping all looks good!

btw, which givenchys did you order?  i bought 2 pairs as well during the sale--the huarache-inspired leather/suede heels and the gladiator flat sandal (both in black)...really love both!


----------



## flower71

bgmommy said:


> May I ask where you ordered your black python and if you remember the price?  I too want those (I think) - I have 2 bobbys and 1 bekkett and can't decide if that is enough for now - I LIVE in them though


Wow, that's some collection! I got them from luisaviaroma, 410 euros


----------



## nycbagfiend

glad the pre-order sizing mystery seems to be resolved and everyone can breathe a sigh of a relief!   i didn't order anything at the moment (happy w/my 2 dickers, 1 dixie, 1 bobby and 1 wila for now!) but contemplating khaki becketts and those blackson/barrys when they arrive!!

so, anyhow...still getting around to mod pics and figuring out what should stay or go (i've bought way too much during sale time!)  here are the reo pants!  i loved the way angela and tonka styled them and i think i would likely wear them similarly myself but for styling purposes, tried out a slightly sportier look for them w/the white bobby's...whaddya think?!  i'm not sure about them...on one hand, they're so different and unique...on the other hand, i'm not sure i can pull off different and unique?!


----------



## juneping

nycbagfiend said:


> glad the pre-order sizing mystery seems to be resolved and everyone can breathe a sigh of a relief!   i didn't order anything at the moment (happy w/my 2 dickers, 1 dixie, 1 bobby and 1 wila for now!) but contemplating khaki becketts and those blackson/barrys when they arrive!!
> 
> so, anyhow...still getting around to mod pics and figuring out what should stay or go (i've bought way too much during sale time!)  here are the reo pants!  i loved the way angela and tonka styled them and i think i would likely wear them similarly myself but for styling purposes, tried out a slightly sportier look for them w/the white bobby's...whaddya think?!  i'm not sure about them...on one hand, they're so different and unique...on the other hand, i'm not sure i can pull off different and unique?!



with those long legs...keep them. you look great!!


----------



## angelastoel

nycbagfiend said:


> glad the pre-order sizing mystery seems to be resolved and everyone can breathe a sigh of a relief!   i didn't order anything at the moment (happy w/my 2 dickers, 1 dixie, 1 bobby and 1 wila for now!) but contemplating khaki becketts and those blackson/barrys when they arrive!!
> 
> so, anyhow...still getting around to mod pics and figuring out what should stay or go (i've bought way too much during sale time!)  here are the reo pants!  i loved the way angela and tonka styled them and i think i would likely wear them similarly myself but for styling purposes, tried out a slightly sportier look for them w/the white bobby's...whaddya think?!  i'm not sure about them...on one hand, they're so different and unique...on the other hand, i'm not sure i can pull off different and unique?!



I love this look! Actually I have worn my Reo's with the exact same shoes already. And don't be afraid, you can totally pull them off. Those pants are so special and unique!


----------



## kitechick

nycbagfiend said:


> anyhow...still getting around to mod pics and figuring out what should stay or go (i've bought way too much during sale time!)  here are the reo pants!  i loved the way angela and tonka styled them and i think i would likely wear them similarly myself but for styling purposes, tried out a slightly sportier look for them w/the white bobby's...whaddya think?!  i'm not sure about them...on one hand, they're so different and unique...on the other hand, i'm not sure i can pull off different and unique?!


You look fantastic in these pants and they look great with the Bettys! I wear mine with my Bobbys & Bettys all the time...


----------



## am2022

Keep!
Keep!
Keep!!! Love these pants!!! Pink is special!!!



QUOTE=nycbagfiend;22085326]glad the pre-order sizing mystery seems to be resolved and everyone can breathe a sigh of a relief!   i didn't order anything at the moment (happy w/my 2 dickers, 1 dixie, 1 bobby and 1 wila for now!) but contemplating khaki becketts and those blackson/barrys when they arrive!!

so, anyhow...still getting around to mod pics and figuring out what should stay or go (i've bought way too much during sale time!)  here are the reo pants!  i loved the way angela and tonka styled them and i think i would likely wear them similarly myself but for styling purposes, tried out a slightly sportier look for them w/the white bobby's...whaddya think?!  i'm not sure about them...on one hand, they're so different and unique...on the other hand, i'm not sure i can pull off different and unique?! 






[/QUOTE]


----------



## jellylicious

nycbagfiend said:


> glad the pre-order sizing mystery seems to be resolved and everyone can breathe a sigh of a relief!   i didn't order anything at the moment (happy w/my 2 dickers, 1 dixie, 1 bobby and 1 wila for now!) but contemplating khaki becketts and those blackson/barrys when they arrive!!
> 
> so, anyhow...still getting around to mod pics and figuring out what should stay or go (i've bought way too much during sale time!)  here are the reo pants!  i loved the way angela and tonka styled them and i think i would likely wear them similarly myself but for styling purposes, tried out a slightly sportier look for them w/the white bobby's...whaddya think?!  i'm not sure about them...on one hand, they're so different and unique...on the other hand, i'm not sure i can pull off different and unique?!


I love them-they make your legs really long.


----------



## jellylicious

Darn-too late to pre-order the bekkets. I just tried to add to cart but no luck-but it does say available Jan 01.


----------



## jellylicious

tonkamama said:


> I have received my Haca jacket safe & sound...  and the two pairs of Givenchy sandals are keeper...  I am a happy camper!!
> 
> You may want to call you SA for the tracking #....  it should be at your door step any time.  Pls post pic...
> 
> Regarding the Jacob fringed boots...  I always love this style but was told I am too old for the fringes ...  LOL...  so love to see them on your feet.  I can totally see you rocking the booties with your long and beautiful hairs!!



 You've scored again-can't wait to see the Haca and the sandals. Look whose talking? you have gorgeous hair-i was admiring it in your last mod pix. Jacob boots are so tempting...sigh.


----------



## leboudoir

tonkamama said:


> *leboudoir ~* I am sorry that BNY has completely sold out the Ulyse jackets.  I have my SA checked many times prior to order mine from TNT of Canada (which was the last size 36).



thanks for the intel and saving me the trouble! im giving up lol!


----------



## am2022

while waiting for fall items to come and more pics from spring sale items.. i thought of posting a little flashback   ...ode to the becketts.... with marc jacobs leather skirt, equipment shirt, celine anthracite luggage.... here's hoping we will all be happy with our fall becketts!


----------



## tonkamama

flower71 said:


> oohhh, what is that big project??


Hehe...  I am in the process of trading into a bigger home.  Beside my "must have" upgrade options ... I am going to turn one of the guest room into a dressing room and install the closet organization system in the walk-in closets ...  oh gosh.. I do not think I can buy much of FW  so I can only  here of your lovely ladies' great styles.


----------



## tonkamama

nycbagfiend said:


> yay on the safe arrival of the haca--isn't it frustrating waiting it out?!  *my sade is finally arriving today* from the bev hills BNY (ITA about calling for tracking #s--i always double check on that!)--been waiting over a week for it and hoping all looks good!
> 
> btw, *which givenchys did you order*?  i bought 2 pairs as well during the sale--the huarache-inspired leather/suede heels and the gladiator flat sandal (both in black)...really love both!


I smell "leather" such soothing smell....I have soft spot for anything made with leathers.. esp leather jacket!!   It is a great leather jacket has so much style!!  Please post pic.

I got the black Gladiator & beige Banded sandals, both with 2.75" heels...  perfect for my lifestyle!!


----------



## tonkamama

nycbagfiend said:


> glad the pre-order sizing mystery seems to be resolved and everyone can breathe a sigh of a relief!   i didn't order anything at the moment (happy w/my 2 dickers, 1 dixie, 1 bobby and 1 wila for now!) but contemplating khaki becketts and those blackson/barrys when they arrive!!
> 
> so, anyhow...still getting around to mod pics and figuring out what should stay or go (i've bought way too much during sale time!)  here are the reo pants!  i loved the way angela and tonka styled them and i think i would likely wear them similarly myself but for styling purposes, tried out a slightly sportier look for them w/the white bobby's...whaddya think?!  i'm not sure about them...on one hand, they're so different and unique...on the other hand, i'm not sure i can pull off different and unique?!


*nyc ~* the pink/white Reos look just FAB & CHIC!!  You must keep them!!  IMO this is the "it" pants of the SS!!  Love how you pair them with Bobby...  just


----------



## tonkamama

jellylicious said:


> You've scored again-can't wait to see the Haca and the sandals. Look whose talking? you have gorgeous hair-i was admiring it in your last mod pix. Jacob boots are so tempting...sigh.


Thank you dear!!  I can only pick one pair of booties for the season, since I already pre-order the Barry...so I must wait and hope you can get the Jacob..  so that I can here.


----------



## tonkamama

amacasa said:


> while waiting for fall items to come and more pics from spring sale items.. i thought of posting a little flashback   ...ode to the becketts.... with marc jacobs leather skirt, equipment shirt, celine anthracite luggage.... here's hoping we will all be happy with our fall becketts!


*ama ~*  Amazingly chic!!  Your mod picture(s) once assure me that I made a right choice pre-ordering the FW trainers!!  Now just hope the size I am ordering are going to fit this time.  We need to see more of your mod pictures!!


----------



## flower71

tonkamama said:


> Hehe...  I am in the process of trading into a bigger home.  Beside my "must have" upgrade options ... I am going to turn one of the guest room into a dressing room and install the closet organization system in the walk-in closets ...  oh gosh.. I do not think I can buy much of FW  so I can only  here of your lovely ladies' great styles.


Oh, that's going to be wonderful, every girls dream, a walk in closet...I will come and play in your closet whenever you wish, ok? About FW collection, well, for the moment, I haven't "flashed" on anything...but that always happen for me...til i start seeing the clothes on you gals


----------



## flower71

nycbagfiend said:


> so, anyhow...still getting around to mod pics and figuring out what should stay or go (i've bought way too much during sale time!)  here are the reo pants!  i loved the way angela and tonka styled them and i think i would likely wear them similarly myself but for styling purposes, tried out a slightly sportier look for them w/the white bobby's...whaddya think?!  i'm not sure about them...on one hand, they're so different and unique...on the other hand, i'm not sure i can pull off different and unique?!


these pants are special on you, you rock em, girl! let us know what you decide. one thing's for sure, you'll have every ones's head turning with those on. Casual yet chic


----------



## flower71

amacasa said:


> while waiting for fall items to come and more pics from spring sale items.. i thought of posting a little flashback   ...ode to the becketts.... with marc jacobs leather skirt, equipment shirt, celine anthracite luggage.... here's hoping we will all be happy with our fall becketts!


I know, we all went nuts with the Bekkets, hope they'll be ok for me this time round...
looking swell, ama, that Celine is so


----------



## Jaded81

Does anyone know what color Caroline Blomst of Carolines Mode and Hedvig of the Northern Light's Ulyse Jacket is? Think it is the same one?


----------



## Jaded81

amacasa said:
			
		

> while waiting for fall items to come and more pics from spring sale items.. i thought of posting a little flashback   ...ode to the becketts.... with marc jacobs leather skirt, equipment shirt, celine anthracite luggage.... here's hoping we will all be happy with our fall becketts!



You look gorgeous as always!!


----------



## Jaded81

jellylicious said:
			
		

> Darn-too late to pre-order the bekkets. I just tried to add to cart but no luck-but it does say available Jan 01.



Awhhh I am sorry to hear that! The Jacobs are available still though!


----------



## Jaded81

nycbagfiend said:
			
		

> glad the pre-order sizing mystery seems to be resolved and everyone can breathe a sigh of a relief!   i didn't order anything at the moment (happy w/my 2 dickers, 1 dixie, 1 bobby and 1 wila for now!) but contemplating khaki becketts and those blackson/barrys when they arrive!!
> 
> so, anyhow...still getting around to mod pics and figuring out what should stay or go (i've bought way too much during sale time!)  here are the reo pants!  i loved the way angela and tonka styled them and i think i would likely wear them similarly myself but for styling purposes, tried out a slightly sportier look for them w/the white bobby's...whaddya think?!  i'm not sure about them...on one hand, they're so different and unique...on the other hand, i'm not sure i can pull off different and unique?!



Gosh I love the Reos with the Bobbys!!! I agree with everyone else that your legs go on forever!!


----------



## Jaded81

nycbagfiend said:
			
		

> yay on the safe arrival of the haca--isn't it frustrating waiting it out?!  my sade is finally arriving today from the bev hills BNY (ITA about calling for tracking #s--i always double check on that!)--been waiting over a week for it and hoping all looks good!
> 
> btw, which givenchys did you order?  i bought 2 pairs as well during the sale--the huarache-inspired leather/suede heels and the gladiator flat sandal (both in black)...really love both!



Ohhhh which color did you get for the Sade??


----------



## Jaded81

tonkamama said:
			
		

> I have received my Haca jacket safe & sound...  and the two pairs of Givenchy sandals are keeper...  I am a happy camper!!
> 
> You may want to call you SA for the tracking #....  it should be at your door step any time.  Pls post pic...
> 
> Regarding the Jacob fringed boots...  I always love this style but was told I am too old for the fringes ...  LOL...  so love to see them on your feet.  I can totally see you rocking the booties with your long and beautiful hairs!!



Can't wait to see how you style the Haca!


----------



## Jaded81

tonkamama said:
			
		

> I meant the Jacob booties by Isabel Marant
> 
> I pre-ordered the Barry's (blackson cone heels) so I better be good this time as I have a big project coming up.
> 
> Glad the sizing mystery has been resolved.



Ohhhhh hehe so you are not getting the Jacobs anymore?

Ohhh can you tell me too where you pre-ordered the Barrys from??


----------



## Jaded81

juneping said:
			
		

> not really...i am waiting for the blackson boots (cone heels)...and if there's a nice plain black jacket (you know the classic leather trim) i'll get a hold of it. i am not a cowgirl person at all....but i am waiting for zara's f/w jackets come out. they did so well in s/s and i hope the same style in black will be out...the cuts of them were really great and the price is so reasonable...
> the reason i got the khaki dickers was b/c i was missing something in the color range when i was in the mix-matching process and they are for such a great price, cheaper than rag and bone's ankle boots and acne's as well...the anthracite was too dark for summer.
> i bought quite a few things during the sale...i went a little overboard....:shame:...the IM paco and the RO leather leggings (for f/w)...



Ahhh ok me too... not too keen on the cowgirl look. I love the Barrys too and am waiting on that!


----------



## Jaded81

jellylicious said:
			
		

> Wowzer-missed all the action on the sizing. Glad you ladies sorted things out. So, to sum it-order your usual size and it's the same on LVR? I've ordered through them before and never got an email requesting SSN...weird!
> 
> Meanwhile I'm still waiting on my zillahs... And will have to post some mod pixs of the tuna top (which i'm hoping it is not to short if i wear it as a dress over a layer ) and a black embroidered blouse (not sure of the name, Baker?)



Hehe yes, that is the short version!


----------



## Jaded81

Thank you sweetie! 



nycbagfiend said:


> i'll keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## tb-purselover

*nycbagfiend *and *Amacasa* both of you look beautiful!

*nycbagfiend*, the Reos are a keeper. You need to have them in your closet. I love the top on you too, in the sz 38. It looks nice all flowy and loose. 

*Ama*, Congrats on pre-ordering your new IM sneakers. I'm trying to hold off since I've put myself on a self-imposed ban lol.


----------



## chantal

jellylicious said:


> Curious about the Barry boots too-what's this pair called?



Love those! I want a pair.


----------



## chantal

nycbagfiend said:


> glad the pre-order sizing mystery seems to be resolved and everyone can breathe a sigh of a relief!   i didn't order anything at the moment (happy w/my 2 dickers, 1 dixie, 1 bobby and 1 wila for now!) but contemplating khaki becketts and those blackson/barrys when they arrive!!
> 
> so, anyhow...still getting around to mod pics and figuring out what should stay or go (i've bought way too much during sale time!)  here are the reo pants!  i loved the way angela and tonka styled them and i think i would likely wear them similarly myself but for styling purposes, tried out a slightly sportier look for them w/the white bobby's...whaddya think?!  i'm not sure about them...on one hand, they're so different and unique...on the other hand, i'm not sure i can pull off different and unique?!



DAMMNN GURRLLL! You are looking good! Those are some hot legs. 

That's a good marant shoe collection you have. I was debating on grabbing two pairs of Bekkets/Brazils but I think it may be overboard. You are making me feel like less is more. Maybe I will grab a fun colour pair of bobbys!


----------



## Syma

Jaded81 said:


> Does anyone know what color Caroline Blomst of Carolines Mode and Hedvig of the Northern Light's Ulyse Jacket is? Think it is the same one?



Yes, it looks like the same one; I have the ulyse in this colour and it is called beige.


----------



## chicjean

For anyone looking, there is a pair of size 3 Black Renells on The Outnet! http://www.theoutnet.com/am/product/170868


----------



## nycbagfiend

thank you, ladies! 

i think you've all convinced me to keep them!  the color/pattern is a little outside my box, but looking at the photos again (if i may toot my own horn a moment!) they do fit really nicely!  and i think i can change them up from sporty w/bettys to sleek at night w/some heels and a leather jacket so they should get a decent amount of wearings to justify keeping them!

one last concern tho'...i feel like i might be too old (i'm hitting that mid 30s mark!) to wear such a funky print--do you think there's an age cut-off for these pants?!






juneping said:


> with those long legs...keep them. you look great!!





angelastoel said:


> I love this look! Actually I have worn my Reo's with the exact same shoes already. And don't be afraid, you can totally pull them off. Those pants are so special and unique!





kitechick said:


> You look fantastic in these pants and they look great with the Bettys! I wear mine with my Bobbys & Bettys all the time...





amacasa said:


> Keep!
> Keep!
> Keep!!! Love these pants!!! Pink is special!!!
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE=nycbagfiend;22085326]glad the pre-order sizing mystery seems to be resolved and everyone can breathe a sigh of a relief!   i didn't order anything at the moment (happy w/my 2 dickers, 1 dixie, 1 bobby and 1 wila for now!) but contemplating khaki becketts and those blackson/barrys when they arrive!!
> 
> so, anyhow...still getting around to mod pics and figuring out what should stay or go (i've bought way too much during sale time!)  here are the reo pants!  i loved the way angela and tonka styled them and i think i would likely wear them similarly myself but for styling purposes, tried out a slightly sportier look for them w/the white bobby's...whaddya think?!  i'm not sure about them...on one hand, they're so different and unique...on the other hand, i'm not sure i can pull off different and unique?!


[/QUOTE]



jellylicious said:


> I love them-they make your legs really long.





tonkamama said:


> *nyc ~* the pink/white Reos look just FAB & CHIC!!  You must keep them!!  IMO this is the "it" pants of the SS!!  Love how you pair them with Bobby...  just





flower71 said:


> these pants are special on you, you rock em, girl! let us know what you decide. one thing's for sure, you'll have every ones's head turning with those on. Casual yet chic


----------



## nycbagfiend

amacasa said:


> while waiting for fall items to come and more pics from spring sale items.. i thought of posting a little flashback   ...ode to the becketts.... with marc jacobs leather skirt, equipment shirt, celine anthracite luggage.... here's hoping we will all be happy with our fall becketts!



love this look, ama!  so hip and edgy!


----------



## soholaleni

amacasa said:
			
		

> while waiting for fall items to come and more pics from spring sale items.. i thought of posting a little flashback   ...ode to the becketts.... with marc jacobs leather skirt, equipment shirt, celine anthracite luggage.... here's hoping we will all be happy with our fall becketts!



Love this look! I have to admit that I was one of those girls that didn't like the wedge sneakers for the longest time, but now they are really starting to grow on me.. so much so that I've tried to put myself on waiting lists for the fall all-black with python detail 'Bazils'! Love them now! This could be bad for my wallet.


----------



## juneping

*ama *- you are one hot mama!!

*tonka*, this is the skirt i got on NAP sale...
it's really short but i decided to keep it...it look really good with dana and dicker...


----------



## jellylicious

amacasa said:


> while waiting for fall items to come and more pics from spring sale items.. i thought of posting a little flashback   ...ode to the becketts.... with marc jacobs leather skirt, equipment shirt, celine anthracite luggage.... here's hoping we will all be happy with our fall becketts!


So cute! Yay for the becketts-love to see them on you with your outfits!



Jaded81 said:


> Awhhh I am sorry to hear that! The Jacobs are available still though!


Altho i love them-i'm on the fringe with the fringes....i love the wedges-i guess I'm in love with the mony still.



nycbagfiend said:


> thank you, ladies!
> 
> i think you've all convinced me to keep them!  the color/pattern is a little outside my box, but looking at the photos again (if i may toot my own horn a moment!) they do fit really nicely!  and i think i can change them up from sporty w/bettys to sleek at night w/some heels and a leather jacket so they should get a decent amount of wearings to justify keeping them!
> 
> one last concern tho'...i feel like i might be too old (i'm hitting that mid 30s mark!) to wear such a funky print--do you think there's an age cut-off for these pants?!


[/QUOTE]

Too old for funky prints-never! As long as you feel good in them-that's all it matters. They look so great on you!!! 



juneping said:


> *ama *- you are one hot mama!!
> 
> *tonka*, this is the skirt i got on NAP sale...
> it's really short but i decided to keep it...it look really good with dana and dicker...


Wow-you pull them off nicely! Looks good on you-they didn't on me.


----------



## nycbagfiend

tonkamama said:


> Hehe...  I am in the process of trading into a bigger home.  Beside my "must have" upgrade options ... I am going to turn one of the guest room into a dressing room and install the closet organization system in the walk-in closets ...  oh gosh.. I do not think I can buy much of FW  so I can only  here of your lovely ladies' great styles.





tonkamama said:


> I smell "leather" such soothing smell....I have soft spot for anything made with leathers.. esp leather jacket!!   It is a great leather jacket has so much style!!  Please post pic.
> 
> I got the black Gladiator & beige Banded sandals, both with 2.75" heels...  perfect for my lifestyle!!



tonka, congrats on your new home!  your closet sounds fabulous!

i'll def post photos of the sade soon...maybe paired w/the givenchys!


----------



## nycbagfiend

juneping said:


> *ama *- you are one hot mama!!
> 
> *tonka*, this is the skirt i got on NAP sale...
> it's really short but i decided to keep it...it look really good with dana and dicker...



juneping, it's adorable on you!  (yet totally hot all at once!)  
i agree-love it w/the boots/booties--gives it that IM bohemian feel!


----------



## nycbagfiend

Jaded81 said:


> Ohhhh which color did you get for the Sade??



i went for the cognac/brown version...mostly bc that's all that i could find!  it's just as well--even tho' i loved it in black, i have 2 black leather moto jackets already and really don't need a 3rd...a brown one however....

photos coming soon!


----------



## Chanel 0407

I didn't have any issues with the straps, but the shoe itself does not feel real secure.  I tried both Rio and Rea.  The rio hurt my toes cause they are so high and my foot kept sliding forward.  I actually liked rea better as they are more practical for everyday use.  The rio sure is sexy, but there is nothing sexy about not being able to walk in them.  I look much more comfortable in the rea and if I wear them with shorts and a cute blazer it looks nice.  OK I think I've talked myself into keeping them and happy they were on sale. 



juneping said:


> oh *jaded, ama,*
> 
> i am so sorry the shoes aren't working out for you....
> did the ankle strap go bigger as the size goes up?? i tried 37 and they were fine..the higher part was tigher than the lower ankle....they are lovely tho...


----------



## Chanel 0407

I love this on you June.



juneping said:


> *ama *- you are one hot mama!!
> 
> *tonka*, this is the skirt i got on NAP sale...
> it's really short but i decided to keep it...it look really good with dana and dicker...


----------



## tb-purselover

tonkamama said:


> Hehe...  I am in the process of trading into a bigger home.  Beside my "must have" upgrade options ... I am going to turn one of the guest room into a dressing room and install the closet organization system in the walk-in closets ...  oh gosh.. I do not think I can buy much of FW  so I can only  here of your lovely ladies' great styles.



How exciting *Tonka*! Congrats on your new home and I would love to see you post pics of you upgrade and dressing room remodel an all.


----------



## flower71

nycbagfiend said:


> thank you, ladies!
> 
> I think you've all convinced me to keep them!  The color/pattern is a little outside my box, but looking at the photos again (if i may toot my own horn a moment!) they do fit really nicely!  And i think i can change them up from sporty w/bettys to sleek at night w/some heels and a leather jacket so they should get a decent amount of wearings to justify keeping them!
> 
> One last concern tho'...i feel like i might be too old (i'm hitting that mid 30s mark!) to wear such a funky print--*do you think there's an age cut-off for these pants*?!


[/quote]Oh dear, i don't think those pants are for the young (40s are the new 30s btw). I consider that the right attitude and styling make clothes last a lifetime! It hasn't got much to do with age, really. It's wearing clothes that fit your body (and you've got that body) and feeling confident in them.
I am so happy you kept them, when in doubt, just take a look at your mod pics, and remember why you kept them


----------



## angelastoel

nycbagfiend said:


> thank you, ladies!
> 
> I think you've all convinced me to keep them!  The color/pattern is a little outside my box, but looking at the photos again (if i may toot my own horn a moment!) they do fit really nicely!  And i think i can change them up from sporty w/bettys to sleek at night w/some heels and a leather jacket so they should get a decent amount of wearings to justify keeping them!
> 
> One last concern tho'...i feel like i might be too old (i'm hitting that mid 30s mark!) to wear such a funky print--do you think there's an *age cut-off for these pants*?!


[/quote]
My opinion is there isn't a exact age that you can't wear these pants, it totally depends on how you look, your figure, how you feel in them and combine them. All i can say is looking at the pictures, you still have many years in these pants as long as you feel good in them.

My outfit yesterday with the fosfo jacket:


----------



## flower71

juneping said:


> *ama *- you are one hot mama!!
> 
> *tonka*, this is the skirt i got on NAP sale...
> it's really short but i decided to keep it...it look really good with dana and dicker...


lovely june!


----------



## juneping

jellylicious said:


> So cute! Yay for the becketts-love to see them on you with your outfits!
> 
> 
> Altho i love them-i'm on the fringe with the fringes....i love the wedges-i guess I'm in love with the mony still.



Too old for funky prints-never! As long as you feel good in them-that's all it matters. They look so great on you!!! 


Wow-you pull them off nicely! Looks good on you-they didn't on me. [/QUOTE]



nycbagfiend said:


> juneping, it's adorable on you!  (yet totally hot all at once!)
> i agree-love it w/the boots/booties--gives it that IM bohemian feel!





Chanel 0407 said:


> I love this on you June.





flower71 said:


> lovely june!



thank you ladies!!

*nycbagfiend* - i think as long as you look fine...don't let the age bother you. well..personally i try not to let the age thing bother me...like *flower* said 40 is the new 30......


----------



## am2022

June love love everything!!!
And we are sisters on that zara top and of course the Dana fringe !!!

Congrats on the skirt!! Fits you very well!!!



juneping said:


> *ama *- you are one hot mama!!
> 
> *tonka*, this is the skirt i got on NAP sale...
> it's really short but i decided to keep it...it look really good with dana and dicker...


----------



## am2022

Yay!!! My poppy sister can't wait!!!
Please post mod pics!!!!




soholaleni said:


> Love this look! I have to admit that I was one of those girls that didn't like the wedge sneakers for the longest time, but now they are really starting to grow on me.. so much so that I've tried to put myself on waiting lists for the fall all-black with python detail 'Bazils'! Love them now! This could be bad for my wallet.


----------



## nycbagfiend

Oh dear, i don't think those pants are for the young (40s are the new 30s btw). I consider that the right attitude and styling make clothes last a lifetime! It hasn't got much to do with age, really. It's wearing clothes that fit your body (and you've got that body) and feeling confident in them.
I am so happy you kept them, when in doubt, just take a look at your mod pics, and remember why you kept them[/QUOTE]

thanks, flower!  i don't feel that old but i guess living in nyc among the young, beautiful hipsters can sometimes make me feel dumpy!  

my 4 yr old asked me the other day how old i was...i told her 23 yrs.  if she believes then so will i!


----------



## nycbagfiend

another mod pic i forgot to post earlier (tried them on right after the reos, hence the same white tank top, tho switched out the bettys for a pair of lanvin flat sandals!)...these are the elko pants.  unlike the reos, these are very much in my comfort zone.  however, these are the same price as the reos!  do you think they're worth it?  they are super soft and comfortable and have a slight tie dye effect to them that make them kinda different from basic khakis...thoughts?  worth the price?


----------



## juneping

amacasa said:


> June love love everything!!!
> And we are sisters on that zara top and of course the Dana fringe !!!
> 
> Congrats on the skirt!! Fits you very well!!!



thanks ama!!



nycbagfiend said:


> another mod pic i forgot to post earlier (tried them on right after the reos, hence the same white tank top, tho switched out the bettys for a pair of lanvin flat sandals!)...these are the elko pants.  unlike the reos, these are very much in my comfort zone.  however, these are the same price as the reos!  do you think they're worth it?  they are super soft and comfortable and have a slight tie dye effect to them that make them kinda different from basic khakis...thoughts?  worth the price?



i thought they look so nice on you. love the way you style them...but i am not sure the price ....but if you are going to wear them often, i don't see why not keeping them.


----------



## mlemee

jellylicious said:


> Curious about the Barry boots too-what's this pair called?



Those are HOTTTT!! Are these out this season?


----------



## flower71

nycbagfiend said:


> thanks, flower!  i don't feel that old but i guess living in nyc among the young, beautiful hipsters can sometimes make me feel dumpy!
> 
> my 4 yr old asked me the other day how old i was...*i told her 23 yrs.  if she believes then so will i!*



About the khaki pants, it's all about you and how much wear you'll get out of these pants. I like them, they are a good investment summer pants that'll pass all trends... And you wear them well, a nice relaxed look. Very "French " summer look


----------



## deango

My outfit of the day


----------



## jellylicious

nycbagfiend said:


> another mod pic i forgot to post earlier (tried them on right after the reos, hence the same white tank top, tho switched out the bettys for a pair of lanvin flat sandals!)...these are the elko pants.  unlike the reos, these are very much in my comfort zone.  however, these are the same price as the reos!  do you think they're worth it?  they are super soft and comfortable and have a slight tie dye effect to them that make them kinda different from basic khakis...thoughts?  worth the price?


Same as the Reos-that's $$$.  but I could see them being your go-tos, cute and comfy for running around. 



mlemee said:


> Those are HOTTTT!! Are these out this season?


I think those boots-with the wedges are for fall. I was hoping someone could answer my question and wondering who'll carry them 


deango said:


> My outfit of the day


*This is HAWT!!!!* Are those reas or rios? Can't tell.


----------



## soholaleni

Love this pic I found of Irina Shayk wearing the high-top sneakers!


----------



## birkingal

deango said:


> My outfit of the day



oh WOW!!   You look ABSOLUTELY spectacular, *Deango*!


----------



## birkingal

juneping said:


> *ama *- you are one hot mama!!
> 
> *tonka*, this is the skirt i got on NAP sale...
> it's really short but i decided to keep it...it look really good with dana and dicker...




*wolfwhistle* June, those legs!  Fab combo with your boots.


----------



## birkingal

My opinion is there isn't a exact age that you can't wear these pants, it totally depends on how you look, your figure, how you feel in them and combine them. All i can say is looking at the pictures, you still have many years in these pants as long as you feel good in them.

My outfit yesterday with the fosfo jacket:


[/QUOTE]

Angela, I love that you're fearless with colors. The blue of the fosfo contrasts beautifully with your pink denim.


----------



## birkingal

amacasa said:


> while waiting for fall items to come and more pics from spring sale items.. i thought of posting a little flashback   ...ode to the becketts.... with marc jacobs leather skirt, equipment shirt, celine anthracite luggage.... here's hoping we will all be happy with our fall becketts!



Amacasa, LOVE how you styled such your casual outfit. I've come to think that the wedge sneakers such as the Bekkets really elevate an outfit.


----------



## birkingal

nycbagfiend said:


> glad the pre-order sizing mystery seems to be resolved and everyone can breathe a sigh of a relief!   i didn't order anything at the moment (happy w/my 2 dickers, 1 dixie, 1 bobby and 1 wila for now!) but contemplating khaki becketts and those blackson/barrys when they arrive!!
> 
> so, anyhow...still getting around to mod pics and figuring out what should stay or go (i've bought way too much during sale time!)  here are the reo pants!  i loved the way angela and tonka styled them and i think i would likely wear them similarly myself but for styling purposes, tried out a slightly sportier look for them w/the white bobby's...whaddya think?!  i'm not sure about them...on one hand, they're so different and unique...on the other hand, i'm not sure i can pull off different and unique?!




You look amazing in them! DEFINITELY a keeper!


----------



## birkingal

I seem to be wearing my Etoile Isabel Marant _noideawhatitscalled_ utility jacket a lot these days. Still bloomin' cold here in the UK!


----------



## juneping

birkingal said:


> *wolfwhistle* June, those legs!  Fab combo with your boots.


thanks...lol @ the wolfwhistle...



birkingal said:


> I seem to be wearing my Etoile Isabel Marant _noideawhatitscalled_ utility jacket a lot these days. Still bloomin' cold here in the UK!



love the combo....i actually saw a zara jacket this weekend looked just like it..the color the cut..may be the detail is a little different.


----------



## lil tote

deango said:
			
		

> My outfit of the day



Love love the outfit!!


----------



## am2022

love!!!




deango said:


> My outfit of the day


----------



## nycbagfiend

deango said:


> My outfit of the day



love, love, love this!  i nearly pulled the trigger on the vest but didn't think i could justify--so glad you got it...looks awesome on you!!


----------



## nycbagfiend

birkingal said:


> I seem to be wearing my Etoile Isabel Marant _noideawhatitscalled_ utility jacket a lot these days. Still bloomin' cold here in the UK!



such a cute look, birkin!  that jacket is fantastic--what a great, timeless find!

hope it warms up soon (tho' glad you have a cute topper to keep you warm!)


----------



## nycbagfiend

My opinion is there isn't a exact age that you can't wear these pants, it totally depends on how you look, your figure, how you feel in them and combine them. All i can say is looking at the pictures, you still have many years in these pants as long as you feel good in them.

My outfit yesterday with the fosfo jacket:


[/QUOTE]

thanks, angela!  i think the reos are a keeper--slightly out of my comfort zone but i feel like my closet needs a fun pair of pants to spice things up!

yet another homerun of an outfit!  i love how the pink pants brings out all the subtle colors in the fosfo...gorgeous jacket, gorgeous girl!


----------



## Kaypa

nycbagfiend said:


> another mod pic i forgot to post earlier (tried them on right after the reos, hence the same white tank top, tho switched out the bettys for a pair of lanvin flat sandals!)...these are the elko pants.  unlike the reos, these are very much in my comfort zone.  however, these are the same price as the reos!  do you think they're worth it?  they are super soft and comfortable and have a slight tie dye effect to them that make them kinda different from basic khakis...thoughts?  worth the price?


Cool pants! Definitely a keeper!


----------



## Kaypa

deango said:


> My outfit of the day


That vest looks amazing on you!


----------



## Kaypa

birkingal said:


> I seem to be wearing my Etoile Isabel Marant _noideawhatitscalled_ utility jacket a lot these days. Still bloomin' cold here in the UK!


That jacket is such a cool and versatile piece!


----------



## Maland

Need some help from those of you who have tried on or have the Rios/Reas... 

Just received the Rios from NAP in my 'normal' IM size, size 36, and lengthwise they fit fine.. However, even though I use foot petals, my feet slide forward and out over the sandal.. Do you think that I should go for a size 37 instead; just concerned that they will be too big, as my feet will probably still slide forward due to the heel..? The 36 fits perfectly in the width, and maybe 37 will be too wide.. Did any of you size up...? Also thinking of getting the Reas instead of the Rios - although I love the Rios, I would like to be able to wear them on a daily basis.. 

Would really appreciate your help


----------



## juneping

Maland said:


> Need some help from those of you who have tried on or have the Rios/Reas...
> 
> Just received the Rios from NAP in my 'normal' IM size, size 36, and lengthwise they fit fine.. However, even though I use foot petals, my feet slide forward and out over the sandal.. Do you think that I should go for a size 37 instead; just concerned that they will be too big, as my feet will probably still slide forward due to the heel..? The 36 fits perfectly in the width, and maybe 37 will be too wide.. Did any of you size up...? Also thinking of getting the Reas instead of the Rios - although I love the Rios, I would like to be able to wear them on a daily basis..
> 
> Would really appreciate your help



i didn't try the rios...only the reas (lower heels). they fit fine to me. like other said, not very stable but i didn't walk too much in the store. they seemed fine to me. i am 37 with narrow feet and my feet didn't slide forward. i thought about the rios but i don't think i'll wear them if they are not comfortable to walk in. i didn't get them b/c they look bit tame to me but i can't do the 5 inch heels...
have you tried the foot pedals? they work a little bit but not too much. if you feet are gonna slide forward...they will no matter what. and i suspect the ankle straps go wider as the size goes up....HTH.


----------



## Amsterdam

Does anyone have both the Taupe and Kaki Dickers?

I just bought another pair of Dickers in Kaki for only 189 in the sale, but I'm worried that they look the same as my '11 Taupe pair...keep my fingers crossed the Kaki is greener/darker.


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> *ama *- you are one hot mama!!
> 
> *tonka*, this is the skirt i got on NAP sale...
> it's really short but i decided to keep it...it look really good with dana and dicker...


Just love your skirt and your legs !!  I wish I can wear skirt like you but my legs are little bit too strong....


----------



## tonkamama

* TB ~ *Sorry I was MIA for couple days!!  Interior design is my other passion in life so I will for sure post some ideas and pictures later as the house is still under construction.   
*
nyc ~* can't wait to see you sade wit givenchys    !!  

*Jaded81 ~* Yes I will need to pass the Jacobs and apply the $$ towards my kitchen counter top upgrade....    (just pm you the pre-order inf0 on Barrys).  



nycbagfiend said:


> tonka, congrats on your new home!  your closet sounds fabulous!
> 
> i'll def post photos of the sade soon...maybe paired w/the givenchys!





tb-purselover said:


> How exciting *Tonka*! Congrats on your new home and I would love to see you post pics of you upgrade and dressing room remodel an all.





Jaded81 said:


> Ohhhhh hehe so you are not getting the Jacobs anymore?
> 
> Ohhh can you tell me too where you pre-ordered the Barrys from??


----------



## tonkamama

flower71 said:


> Oh, that's going to be wonderful, every girls dream, a walk in closet...I will come and play in your closet whenever you wish, ok? About FW collection, well, for the moment, I haven't "flashed" on anything...but that always happen for me...til i start seeing the clothes on you gals


Please come visit and don't forget bring some of your best IM collections to fill up the empty space...  

BTW...  My BNY SA just shown me the collections that they are bring in...  I have to say this FW is all about Etoile!!  I think maybe I can squeeze a tiny extra fund for couple of Etoile jackets I wanted... oh the leather jacket was like in the US$1,000 range amazingly chic!!  flower you gonna totally rock the FW leather jacket!!


----------



## jellylicious

tonkamama said:


> * TB ~ *Sorry I was MIA for couple days!!  Interior design is my other passion in life so I will for sure post some ideas and pictures later as the house is still under construction.
> *
> nyc ~* can't wait to see you sade wit givenchys    !!
> 
> *Jaded81 ~* Yes I will need to pass the Jacobs and apply the $$ towards my kitchen counter top upgrade....    (just pm you the pre-order inf0 on Barrys).



Tonka-i love home designs. Love to see how your closet comes out. I'm waiting to do mine. Are you doing granite for your kitchen counter??? 

Looks like LVR has the barrys for pre-orders and the Kady leather jacket too! No black though, that color brown looks interesting tho.  And because I missed the Ulyse & Uro, I just pre-ordered this jacket that's similar. 

And here's my tuna top layered with the janet tank and the buny top. What do you ladies think of the tuna as a dress? Too short? Or it's fine?


----------



## jellylicious

Oops here's the pixs.


----------



## lucabela

The 2012 western boots with the pyramid heels are for presale on LVR.


----------



## klow-chloe'

birkingal said:


> I seem to be wearing my Etoile Isabel Marant _noideawhatitscalled_ utility jacket a lot these days. Still bloomin' cold here in the UK!


 
Love how you put together, so cool!
I'm a big fan of your blog and have been forwarding your recipe to many friends.  They all love your recipe   So I 'm very lucky and get the chances to try their cooking.


----------



## klow-chloe'

jellylicious said:


> Oops here's the pixs.


 
Love both outfits.  The Tuna looks really on you.


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> Just love your skirt and your legs !!  I wish I can wear skirt like you but my legs are little bit too strong....



tonka,
did your SA tell you the blackson cone heels are 120mm?? they are 5 inches...i can't do 5 inches. can you pls let me know...



jellylicious said:


> Oops here's the pixs.



very cool!! i love both pairings....rios look so HOT...sigh..they hurt me bad...


----------



## juneping

wow..it's pretty insane...all the dickers were gone on LVR....


----------



## jellylicious

tonkamama said:
			
		

> Please come visit and don't forget bring some of your best IM collections to fill up the empty space...
> 
> BTW...  My BNY SA just shown me the collections that they are bring in...  I have to say this FW is all about Etoile!!  I think maybe I can squeeze a tiny extra fund for couple of Etoile jackets I wanted... oh the leather jacket was like in the US$1,000 range amazingly chic!!  flower you gonna totally rock the FW leather jacket!!



Hey tonka-Do you know what colors that the leather jacket comes in?


----------



## tonkamama

jellylicious said:


> Tonka-i love home designs. Love to see how your closet comes out. I'm waiting to do mine. Are you doing granite for your kitchen counter???
> 
> Looks like LVR has the barrys for pre-orders and the Kady leather jacket too! No black though, that color brown looks interesting tho.  And because I missed the Ulyse & Uro, I just pre-ordered this jacket that's similar.
> 
> And here's my tuna top layered with the janet tank and the buny top. What do you ladies think of the tuna as a dress? Too short? Or it's fine?


*Jelly ~* I will post pic of my new WI closet when I get into that project at later time (which will be the final stage)...Pls share yours with us too!!  I just love closets!!  

Yes I am doing the granite top for my kitchen counter ....  I love modern and contemporary design so naturally I love natural materials such as marble, granite and leather furniture ... this Friday I need to make final decision on my cabinetry stains and I have not yet choose my counter top!!    I am meeting my contractor tomorrow to see the selections of hardwood flooring, gosh do everything have to match like clothing?! 

Back to topic ~ BNY will carry black & red Kady besides the brown.  Good to know that leather jacket comes in size 34.  I like your pre-order jacket, I did not see it on BNY's list so this jacket could be very special and hard to find unique piece later in the season!  Too bad I am on a big ban for the 2nd half year as I still have no clue of my final budget yet...  really hope I will have some $$ left for some FW IM pieces esp the Etoile jackets!!    

The baby Barrys I pre-ordered was grey colorway.  Cute, aren't they?!  

*Jelly ~ The tuna dress look just stunning with Rios!!  You are absolutely one sexy young lady!!*  I love your 2nd pairing too, the black shirt has sold out I think...


----------



## jellylicious

klow-chloe' said:
			
		

> Love both outfits.  The Tuna looks really on you.






			
				juneping said:
			
		

> tonka,
> did your SA tell you the blackson cone heels are 120mm?? they are 5 inches...i can't do 5 inches. can you pls let me know...
> 
> very cool!! i love both pairings....rios look so HOT...sigh..they hurt me bad...



Thanks! The rios hurt me too but I think they are getting better either that or my feets too numb to feel the pain!!!


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> tonka,
> did your SA tell you the blackson cone heels are 120mm?? they are 5 inches...i can't do 5 inches. can you pls let me know...
> 
> 
> 
> very cool!! i love both pairings....rios look so HOT...sigh..they hurt me bad...


Just noticing LVR selling the 120mm heels  hehe.  My SA told me that they ordered the lower heels version (3.5") and I get to make final decisions after trying the boots.


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> Just noticing LVR selling the 120mm heels  hehe.  My SA told me that they ordered the lower heels version (3.5") and I get to make final decisions after trying the boots.



there are 2 versions again....boy...i'll have to wait for the lower heel come out then.


----------



## am2022

jelly you look spectacular.... no the rios had to go back for me. the leather straps / chain were hanging sadly... but on you, they are perfect lady!



jellylicious said:


> Oops here's the pixs.


----------



## flower71

tonkamama said:


> Please come visit and don't forget bring some of your best IM collections to fill up the empty space...
> 
> BTW...  My BNY SA just shown me the collections that they are bring in...  I have to say this FW is all about Etoile!!  I think maybe I can squeeze a tiny extra fund for couple of Etoile jackets I wanted... oh the leather jacket was like in the US$1,000 range amazingly chic!!  flower you gonna totally rock the FW leather jacket!!


One day I may just pop by to your place! It seems so much sunnier and fun than around my place...
I can't wait to see next collection, but I guess I'll have to wait at least a month? Official sales start in 2 weeks in France and the SAs never take new stuff out during that season, but hey, I'll try to do my investigating...I'd love a RO black jacket but if you say that IM jacket is TDF, then I am going to wait...I have a few purchases that I'd like to get this year (not IM) so I have to be good


----------



## flower71

jellylicious said:


> Oops here's the pixs.


ok, now you're hesitating?? You look fabulous and you have the legs to flaunt. I am sooo happy you got the dress, with the janet tunic, it's perfection and hot (in the right way)
I am dreaming about a pair of shoes like that, but that won't ache me...
jelly, you ROCK!


----------



## birkingal

klow-chloe' said:


> Love how you put together, so cool!
> I'm a big fan of your blog and have been forwarding your recipe to many friends.  They all love your recipe   So I 'm very lucky and get the chances to try their cooking.




*klow-chloe*, what a sweet thing to say!  Thank you! I'll be sure to post more recipes in the near future so you can bribe your friends to make them for you


----------



## birkingal

jellylicious said:


> Oops here's the pixs.



*jellylicious*, I had to do a double take because you make the clothes look so darn good. I think it's time IM hires TPFers to model her clothes on her advertising campaign. You ladies do a far better job than the models.


----------



## birkingal

Amsterdam said:


> Does anyone have both the Taupe and Kaki Dickers?
> 
> I just bought another pair of Dickers in Kaki for only 189 in the sale, but I'm worried that they look the same as my '11 Taupe pair...keep my fingers crossed the Kaki is greener/darker.



*Amsterdam*, that's an insane price for a pair of Dickers! There won't be any guilt if you ever wear them out in the rain then


----------



## birkingal

tonkamama said:


> Just love your skirt and your legs !!  I wish I can wear skirt like you but my legs are little bit too strong....



Tonka, what are you on about??! I've seen your legs in many many shots and I'll say they're


----------



## birkingal

nycbagfiend said:


> Oh dear, i don't think those pants are for the young (40s are the new 30s btw). I consider that the right attitude and styling make clothes last a lifetime! It hasn't got much to do with age, really. It's wearing clothes that fit your body (and you've got that body) and feeling confident in them.
> I am so happy you kept them, when in doubt, just take a look at your mod pics, and remember why you kept them



thanks, flower!  i don't feel that old but i guess living in nyc among the young, beautiful hipsters can sometimes make me feel dumpy!  

my 4 yr old asked me the other day how old i was...i told her 23 yrs.  if she believes then so will i! [/QUOTE]


LOLOLOL!! Too funny, nycbagfiend! You have the body of a 23 year old, that's for sure.


----------



## birkingal

nycbagfiend said:


> another mod pic i forgot to post earlier (tried them on right after the reos, hence the same white tank top, tho switched out the bettys for a pair of lanvin flat sandals!)...these are the elko pants.  unlike the reos, these are very much in my comfort zone.  however, these are the same price as the reos!  do you think they're worth it?  they are super soft and comfortable and have a slight tie dye effect to them that make them kinda different from basic khakis...thoughts?  worth the price?




I really like them on you. They're very flattering on despite the loose fit. In fact, I would LOVE to get  a pair too. Eeeks, there's a reason why I avoid tPF just to give my bank account a rest.


----------



## jellylicious

tonkamama said:


> *Jelly ~* I will post pic of my new WI closet when I get into that project at later time (which will be the final stage)...Pls share yours with us too!!  I just love closets!!
> 
> Yes I am doing the granite top for my kitchen counter ....  I love modern and contemporary design so naturally I love natural materials such as marble, granite and leather furniture ... this Friday I need to make final decision on my cabinetry stains and I have not yet choose my counter top!!    I am meeting my contractor tomorrow to see the selections of hardwood flooring, gosh do everything have to match like clothing?!
> 
> Back to topic ~ BNY will carry black & red Kady besides the brown.  Good to know that leather jacket comes in size 34.  I like your pre-order jacket, I did not see it on BNY's list so this jacket could be very special and hard to find unique piece later in the season!  Too bad I am on a big ban for the 2nd half year as I still have no clue of my final budget yet...  really hope I will have some $$ left for some FW IM pieces esp the Etoile jackets!!
> 
> The baby Barrys I pre-ordered was grey colorway.  Cute, aren't they?!
> 
> *Jelly ~ The tuna dress look just stunning with Rios!!  You are absolutely one sexy young lady!!*  I love your 2nd pairing too, the black shirt has sold out I think...



Good luck! Spent hours just looking at hardwood stains and wall color for my new house last year-so i can imagine how  overwhelming every decision must be esp when you are remodelling. I went  with a dark stain for the hardwood, love it and  wish i went  darker. I have a long ways to go with my WI-i'm undecisive! I'll be inspired with yours i'm pretty sure of it!

Back to IM-i was excited seeing that jacket and hope it is as cute as the ulyse. As for the kady jacket, i want the black. Good to know that barneys will have it! 



amacasa said:


> jelly you look spectacular.... no the rios had to go back for me. the leather straps / chain were hanging sadly... but on you, they are perfect lady!





flower71 said:


> ok, now you're hesitating?? You look fabulous and you have the legs to flaunt. I am sooo happy you got the dress, with the janet tunic, it's perfection and hot (in the right way)
> I am dreaming about a pair of shoes like that, but that won't ache me...
> jelly, you ROCK!





flower71 said:


> One day I may just pop by to your place! It seems so much sunnier and fun than around my place...
> I can't wait to see next collection, but I guess I'll have to wait at least a month? Official sales start in 2 weeks in France and the SAs never take new stuff out during that season, but hey, I'll try to do my investigating...I'd love a RO black jacket but if you say that IM jacket is TDF, then I am going to wait...I have a few purchases that I'd like to get this year (not IM) so I have to be good





birkingal said:


> *jellylicious*, I had to do a double take because you make the clothes look so darn good. I think it's time IM hires TPFers to model her clothes on her advertising campaign. You ladies do a far better job than the models.



My morning just got a whole lot better waking up to you ladies! :urock:



birkingal said:


> Tonka, what are you on about??! I've seen your legs in many many shots and I'll say they're


Completely agree!!!


----------



## Tee

jellylicious said:


> Oops here's the pixs.



I'm just loving everyone's outfit posts and purchases! You're all so  stylish and everyone looks absolutely amazing! Jelly, I LOVE both outfits  on you! You're smoking hot sweetie!


----------



## am2022

Ladies... ive stopped searching for the ulyse a month ago...
SA calls:  By the way , i have it but size 42.
Me:  But i need a 38... 
Its going to be on the OVER OVERSIZED on you but you might want to try it.
Can i return?  
SA: No
Me: let me try it... Lol... im so bad!!!


----------



## soholaleni

amacasa said:


> Ladies... ive stopped searching for the ulyse a month ago...
> SA calls:  By the way , i have it but size 42.
> Me:  But i need a 38...
> Its going to be on the OVER OVERSIZED on you but you might want to try it.
> Can i return?
> SA: No
> Me: let me try it... Lol... im so bad!!!



Lucky you!! I missed out on this one too!!


----------



## soholaleni

So I'm going to be near a NM Last Call and Nordstrom Rack this weekend and wondering if they are worth checking out for IM--specifically the Poppy pumps. I remember hearing that some ladies found them there. Has anyone scouted any there recently? Not sure if its worth my time looking. I still would love the cobalt color, red or framboise. Thanks!!


----------



## juneping

amacasa said:


> Ladies... ive stopped searching for the ulyse a month ago...
> SA calls:  By the way , i have it but size 42.
> Me:  But i need a 38...
> Its going to be on the OVER OVERSIZED on you but you might want to try it.
> Can i return?
> SA: No
> Me: let me try it... Lol... im so bad!!!


i hope you'll like it....you bad girl


----------



## tonkamama

amacasa said:


> Ladies... ive stopped searching for the ulyse a month ago...
> SA calls:  By the way , i have it but size 42.
> Me:  But i need a 38...
> Its going to be on the OVER OVERSIZED on you but you might want to try it.
> Can i return?
> SA: No
> Me: let me try it... Lol... im so bad!!!


ama ~ hehe you are not alone!!  

backward few weeks ago (before I found one in Canada)... me vs SA ..(this is me BTW)

me: I am so sorry (ullhair that I did not take your offer for the Ulyse in size 36, can you check if you still have it.  

SA: I am so sorry (told you  in her mind ) size 36 sold out!

me: what about can you look into size 38?  I will do anything for a size 40 too... any size will do please...:shame:

*Big Congrats and hope you will like it!!*


----------



## tonkamama

soholaleni said:


> So I'm going to be near a NM Last Call and Nordstrom Rack this weekend and wondering if they are worth checking out for IM--specifically the Poppy pumps. I remember hearing that some ladies found them there. Has anyone scouted any there recently? Not sure if its worth my time looking. I still would love the cobalt color, red or framboise. Thanks!!


Poppy pumps were sold out within a week at my local NM Last Call.  Nordstrom does not carry any IM shoes.  But do check back NM Last Call frequent, I did find my IM boots @ 70% last year.  Suggest to call NM LC and give your e-mail for designer shoes new arrival notice.


----------



## jellylicious

Tee said:


> I'm just loving everyone's outfit posts and purchases! You're all so  stylish and everyone looks absolutely amazing! Jelly, I LOVE both outfits  on you! You're smoking hot sweetie!


TY! :shame: I love your style & blog, pls post more here. 



amacasa said:


> Ladies... ive stopped searching for the ulyse a month ago...
> SA calls:  By the way , i have it but size 42.
> Me:  But i need a 38...
> Its going to be on the OVER OVERSIZED on you but you might want to try it.
> Can i return?
> SA: No
> Me: let me try it... Lol... im so bad!!!



Fingers crossed for you!!!! I would have done the same thing. I have Cher's song in my head right now..."if i could turn back time..."


----------



## tonkamama

jellylicious said:


> Good luck! Spent hours just looking at hardwood stains and wall color for my new house last year-so i can imagine how  overwhelming every decision must be esp when you are remodelling. I went  with a dark stain for the hardwood, love it and  wish i went  darker. I have a long ways to go with my WI-i'm undecisive! I'll be inspired with yours i'm pretty sure of it!
> 
> Back to IM-i was excited seeing that jacket and hope it is as cute as the ulyse. *As for the kady jacket, i want the black*. Good to know that barneys will have it!



*Jelly ~*  I finally came down to two darker stains for my cabinets ~ Espresso or Dark Walnut.  It is a new home construction so no need to worry about the construction part but choosing all the options are very time consuming and frustrating.  I am also going for the darker finish for my HW flooring too, but all those stairs are going to cost me a arm and a leg.  This is why I am seeking for outside contractor resources hoping to cut down cost in half.

*If you like the black kady leather jacket please call your BNY SA and reserve a size for you, I have a feeling these are going to sell out quick.*


----------



## Jaded81

amacasa said:
			
		

> Ladies... ive stopped searching for the ulyse a month ago...
> SA calls:  By the way , i have it but size 42.
> Me:  But i need a 38...
> Its going to be on the OVER OVERSIZED on you but you might want to try it.
> Can i return?
> SA: No
> Me: let me try it... Lol... im so bad!!!



Good luck! Hope it works out for you!


----------



## Jaded81

tonkamama said:
			
		

> Jelly ~ I will post pic of my new WI closet when I get into that project at later time (which will be the final stage)...Pls share yours with us too!!  I just love closets!!
> 
> Yes I am doing the granite top for my kitchen counter ....  I love modern and contemporary design so naturally I love natural materials such as marble, granite and leather furniture ... this Friday I need to make final decision on my cabinetry stains and I have not yet choose my counter top!!    I am meeting my contractor tomorrow to see the selections of hardwood flooring, gosh do everything have to match like clothing?!
> 
> Back to topic ~ BNY will carry black & red Kady besides the brown.  Good to know that leather jacket comes in size 34.  I like your pre-order jacket, I did not see it on BNY's list so this jacket could be very special and hard to find unique piece later in the season!  Too bad I am on a big ban for the 2nd half year as I still have no clue of my final budget yet...  really hope I will have some $$ left for some FW IM pieces esp the Etoile jackets!!
> 
> The baby Barrys I pre-ordered was grey colorway.  Cute, aren't they?!
> 
> Jelly ~ The tuna dress look just stunning with Rios!!  You are absolutely one sexy young lady!!  I love your 2nd pairing too, the black shirt has sold out I think...



You definately have to post some pics here when you are done!


----------



## Jaded81

Amsterdam said:
			
		

> Does anyone have both the Taupe and Kaki Dickers?
> 
> I just bought another pair of Dickers in Kaki for only &#128;189 in the sale, but I'm worried that they look the same as my '11 Taupe pair...keep my fingers crossed the Kaki is greener/darker.



What a steal!!! Congrats!


----------



## Jaded81

birkingal said:
			
		

> I seem to be wearing my Etoile Isabel Marant noideawhatitscalled utility jacket a lot these days. Still bloomin' cold here in the UK!



Beautiful pairing... as always!


----------



## Jaded81

Syma said:
			
		

> Yes, it looks like the same one; I have the ulyse in this colour and it is called beige.



Thank you!


----------



## Jaded81

juneping said:
			
		

> ama - you are one hot mama!!
> 
> tonka, this is the skirt i got on NAP sale...
> it's really short but i decided to keep it...it look really good with dana and dicker...



Score!! You have such lovely legs!


----------



## Jaded81

My opinion is there isn't a exact age that you can't wear these pants, it totally depends on how you look, your figure, how you feel in them and combine them. All i can say is looking at the pictures, you still have many years in these pants as long as you feel good in them.

My outfit yesterday with the fosfo jacket:
http://toothfairyfashiontale.blogspot.nl/2012/06/outfit-dreamy-streets.html[/QUOTE]

So pretty!


----------



## Jaded81

nycbagfiend said:
			
		

> another mod pic i forgot to post earlier (tried them on right after the reos, hence the same white tank top, tho switched out the bettys for a pair of lanvin flat sandals!)...these are the elko pants.  unlike the reos, these are very much in my comfort zone.  however, these are the same price as the reos!  do you think they're worth it?  they are super soft and comfortable and have a slight tie dye effect to them that make them kinda different from basic khakis...thoughts?  worth the price?



I really really really love this on you! Very parisian chic!!!


----------



## Jaded81

deango said:
			
		

> My outfit of the day



You have such covetable pieces!


----------



## Jaded81

Ladies, if any of you see a Black Kady Leather Jacket in a size 34 anywhere please please please let me know?! I always seem to miss out because I am located in Singapore


----------



## lil tote

Managed to grab two dresses on sale but can't decide which one to keep. Would love your opinion  sorry for the messy background. Thanks!!


----------



## stefeilnately

Jaded81 said:


> Ladies, if any of you see a Black Kady Leather Jacket in a size 34 anywhere please please please let me know?! I always seem to miss out because I am located in Singapore




Hello fren, I see you have been busy with IM! lol.. 

Will keep a look out for you. 

ps. Just curious, with our kind of weather, wouldn't you find the heavy jackets a little too hot?


----------



## am2022

Grey one please!!! Is this the Texas dress?


lil tote said:


> Managed to grab two dresses on sale but can't decide which one to keep. Would love your opinion  sorry for the messy background. Thanks!!


----------



## Tee

jellylicious said:


> TY! :shame: I love your style & blog, pls post more here.




Jelly, you're so sweet! Thank you so much for the compliment! I definitely will!


----------



## Syma

Help, can anyone shed some light on the Isabel Marant Etoile jacket sizes on LVR??? They are all listed as french sizes but some of the jackets only go up to a 38 and when I emailed their CS she said that this is the largest size available. I have seen her Etoile and mainline jackets go up to a 42? Does anyone know if this is her normal sizing system. I'd hate to preorder months in advance for anything that doesn't fit.


----------



## dbaby

Syma said:
			
		

> Help, can anyone shed some light on the Isabel Marant Etoile jacket sizes on LVR??? They are all listed as french sizes but some of the jackets only go up to a 38 and when I emailed their CS she said that this is the largest size available. I have seen her Etoile and mainline jackets go up to a 42? Does anyone know if this is her normal sizing system. I'd hate to preorder months in advance for anything that doesn't fit.



I think they mean that it is the largest size left. As in, the others have sold out of pre-orders!


----------



## Jaded81

lil tote said:


> Managed to grab two dresses on sale but can't decide which one to keep. Would love your opinion  sorry for the messy background. Thanks!!



I like the second one too


----------



## Jaded81

stefeilnately said:


> Hello fren, I see you have been busy with IM! lol..
> 
> Will keep a look out for you.
> 
> ps. Just curious, with our kind of weather, wouldn't you find the heavy jackets a little too hot?




Haha yea I have!

Ohh I am building up my wardrobe for when I travel and move in the next 2 years... probably to Vancouver


----------



## juneping

Jaded81 said:


> Haha yea I have!
> 
> Ohh I am building up my wardrobe for when I travel and move in the next 2 years... probably to Vancouver



that make sense. i used to live in HK...the winter was bit chilly when i was little and now the winter was very very mild (tho the humidity made it very uncomfortable) at least the last time when i went back home. a leather jacket was good for like 2 months (no thin sweater needed underneath..a long sleeve tee and a scarf would be enough)...and i know singapore is even warmer than HK....
my mom always so concern: are you warm enough????
yes mom...


----------



## Jaded81

Still waiting for your mod pic for this! Every time I see a new pic of Rosie in hers I love it more and more!




nycbagfiend said:


> i went for the cognac/brown version...mostly bc that's all that i could find!  it's just as well--even tho' i loved it in black, i have 2 black leather moto jackets already and really don't need a 3rd...a brown one however....
> 
> photos coming soon!


----------



## Jaded81

LOL moms will always be moms!

I do envy you ladies living in countries with 4 seasons! I lived in Australia for 6 years and miss the changes in weather. It is so hard to be stylish when you live in a hot and humid country!! 

I can't wait till I move, then I can wear all my stuff!! Right now I try get to wear like the scarves or the lighter jackets when I am in the mall (they really crank up the air conditioning) .




juneping said:


> that make sense. i used to live in HK...the winter was bit chilly when i was little and now the winter was very very mild (tho the humidity made it very uncomfortable) at least the last time when i went back home. a leather jacket was good for like 2 months (no thin sweater needed underneath..a long sleeve tee and a scarf would be enough)...and i know singapore is even warmer than HK....
> my mom always so concern: are you warm enough????
> yes mom...


----------



## stefeilnately

Jaded81 said:


> Haha yea I have!
> 
> Ohh I am building up my wardrobe for when I travel and move in the next 2 years... probably to Vancouver



I see!! Vancouver is a beautiful place.. Have been there twice and i love the weather and the snow capped mountains


----------



## am2022

I think higher chances at NM last call as they are sister company with bergdorfs...got 2 poppys there... framboise and taupe!!!
Good luck dear!



soholaleni said:


> So I'm going to be near a NM Last Call and Nordstrom Rack this weekend and wondering if they are worth checking out for IM--specifically the Poppy pumps. I remember hearing that some ladies found them there. Has anyone scouted any there recently? Not sure if its worth my time looking. I still would love the cobalt color, red or framboise. Thanks!!


----------



## jellylicious

lil tote said:


> Managed to grab two dresses on sale but can't decide which one to keep. Would love your opinion  sorry for the messy background. Thanks!!


Since i have the 2nd one-i'll hv to vote for it. It seems to show off the details of the dress better vs the black.


----------



## lil tote

jellylicious said:
			
		

> Since i have the 2nd one-i'll hv to vote for it. It seems to show off the details of the dress better vs the black.



Thanks!! That's a good point.


----------



## lil tote

Jaded81 said:
			
		

> I like the second one too



Thanks!


----------



## lil tote

amacasa said:
			
		

> Grey one please!!! Is this the Texas dress?



Thank you amacasa! On the Barney's site it is listed as the "tuna" dress but the black one is called the Texas.


----------



## juneping

lil tote said:


> Managed to grab two dresses on sale but can't decide which one to keep. Would love your opinion  sorry for the messy background. Thanks!!



i like the black one better....try tessibat.com to get a fishnet long top to layer underneath...i don't know where in the US has that fishnet top...i got mine at the tessibat...


----------



## flower71

lil tote said:


> Managed to grab two dresses on sale but can't decide which one to keep. Would love your opinion  sorry for the messy background. Thanks!!


second one for me too!


----------



## Amsterdam

lil tote said:


> Managed to grab two dresses on sale but can't decide which one to keep. Would love your opinion  sorry for the messy background. Thanks!!



I'm not a great fan of the dresses (sorry), but they do look good on you
I like the second dress most.


----------



## Amsterdam

I was able to pre-order the Kady jacket in black at my local boutique, I'm so happy! 

Also the khaki Dickers arrived today, they are not very different from the '11 taupe ones as I already expected, but for 189 I couldn't resist buying them anyway.
The left are the khaki pair, right the taupe.


----------



## am2022

amsterdam.. i think i might be in the same boat as you.
i have the 2011 taupe but then preordered the LVR ones as they look dark brown/ chocolate to me. but then LVR called it taupe as well ???
oh dear!



Amsterdam said:


> I was able to pre-order the Kady jacket in black at my local boutique, I'm so happy!
> 
> Also the khaki Dickers arrived today, they are not very different from the '11 taupe ones as I already expected, but for 189 I couldn't resist buying them anyway.
> The left are the khaki pair, right the taupe.


----------



## Amsterdam

amacasa said:


> amsterdam.. i think i might be in the same boat as you.
> i have the 2011 taupe but then preordered the LVR ones as they look dark brown/ chocolate to me. but then LVR called it taupe as well ???
> oh dear!



The pictures online stores use can be very misleading, the khaki looks dark green on the site I bought mine from, but IRL they are taupe with a green undertone.

@ *Kaypa* and *Tee*; your pics are being used on ebay, I don't know if you mind, but I thought you should know.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-I..._Outerwear&hash=item4ab8a400e0#ht_7339wt_1398


----------



## Tee

Amsterdam said:


> The pictures online stores use can be very misleading, the khaki looks dark green on the site I bought mine from, but IRL they are taupe with a green undertone.
> 
> @ *Kaypa* and *Tee*; your pics are being used on ebay, I don't know if you mind, but I thought you should know.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-I..._Outerwear&hash=item4ab8a400e0#ht_7339wt_1398



Thanks for letting us know sweetie! Congrats on the Kady! Can't wait to see it on you!!


----------



## soholaleni

amacasa said:


> I think higher chances at NM last call as they are sister company with bergdorfs...got 2 poppys there... framboise and taupe!!!
> Good luck dear!





tonkamama said:


> Poppy pumps were sold out within a week at my local NM Last Call.  Nordstrom does not carry any IM shoes.  But do check back NM Last Call frequent, I did find my IM boots @ 70% last year.  Suggest to call NM LC and give your e-mail for designer shoes new arrival notice.




Thanks ladies!! Lucky you amacasa for getting two pairs there, poppy sister!!


----------



## flower71

Amsterdam said:


> The pictures online stores use can be very misleading, the khaki looks dark green on the site I bought mine from, but IRL they are taupe with a green undertone.
> 
> @ *Kaypa* and *Tee*; your pics are being used on ebay, I don't know if you mind, but I thought you should know.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-I..._Outerwear&hash=item4ab8a400e0#ht_7339wt_1398


Are you keeping your new dickers? Oh eshopping can be such a nuisance!
BTW, I love the sistervibe on here!!


----------



## Kaypa

Amsterdam said:


> The pictures online stores use can be very misleading, the khaki looks dark green on the site I bought mine from, but IRL they are taupe with a green undertone.
> 
> @ *Kaypa* and *Tee*; your pics are being used on ebay, I don't know if you mind, but I thought you should know.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-I..._Outerwear&hash=item4ab8a400e0#ht_7339wt_1398


 


Tee said:


> Thanks for letting us know sweetie! Congrats on the Kady! Can't wait to see it on you!!


 
Thanks for letting us know Amsterdam! Will check it out, that's so annoying! Congrats on finding the Dickers for such a great price. I think you can always use a back-up pair of those shoes! Did the sales already started in Amsterdam at the IM boutiques?


----------



## Kaypa

flower71 said:


> Are you keeping your new dickers? Oh eshopping can be such a nuisance!
> BTW, I love the sistervibe on here!!


 
I agree Flower! Such a great place to be in this sub-forum! 

I've been gone for a while and have so much to catch up on. Love everyone's purchases. I am trying so hard to be a good girl and not buy too much during the sales. Need to restrain myself and wait for the Fall collection to hit the stores. I've spent wayyyy too much lately. So, I am enjoying everyone's gorgeous buys and can't wait to see everyone wearing the pre-orders when everything has arrived!


----------



## Amsterdam

Kaypa said:


> Thanks for letting us know Amsterdam! Will check it out, that's so annoying! Congrats on finding the Dickers for such a great price. I think you can always use a back-up pair of those shoes! Did the sales already started in Amsterdam at the IM boutiques?



The sale started today at Sky! 
Buise and Azzuro Due are also having sale.
No idea if Wendela van Dijk in R'dam has sale right now, but I'll pass by one of these days.

Do you know if Donna Tienda has any IM goodies on sale at this moment?

I got the Dickers at Mayke in Oisterwijk, they also had the Bobby sneakers in camel and the Jenny boots for 189.

Maybe a tip for all the Dutchies that are still looking for the IM sneakers:
I was in de Bijenkorf yesterday and the SA told me they are also going to sell IM sneaker the coming season!


----------



## Amsterdam

flower71 said:


> Are you keeping your new dickers? Oh eshopping can be such a nuisance!
> BTW, I love the sistervibe on here!!



I'm a strong believer that a girl can never have too many shoes..:shame:
If I return them I'll be kicking myself the next time I need to replace my Dickers and have to pay full price.


----------



## Amsterdam

Tee said:


> Thanks for letting us know sweetie! Congrats on the Kady! Can't wait to see it on you!!



Thank you, Tee.


----------



## Kaypa

Amsterdam said:
			
		

> The sale started today at Sky!
> Buise and Azzuro Due are also having sale.
> No idea if Wendela van Dijk in R'dam has sale right now, but I'll pass by one of these days.
> 
> Do you know if Donna Tienda has any IM goodies on sale at this moment?
> 
> I got the Dickers at Mayke in Oisterwijk, they also had the Bobby sneakers in camel and the Jenny boots for &#128;189.
> 
> Maybe a tip for all the Dutchies that are still looking for the IM sneakers:
> I was in de Bijenkorf yesterday and the SA told me they are also going to sell IM sneaker the coming season!



Wow! You're well informed! IM is on sale at Donna Tienda!  I was at Donna Tienda about two weeks ago, they had some good stuff on pre-sale at that time, jeans and shorts and some Reas, even two Ulyse jackets in ardoise in a size 36 and 38. Not sure what they have left now though. If you want me to check for something in particular let me know. 

Haven't seen any announcements from Wendela van Dijk about the sales, but if it hasn't started yet, it might be as of this weekend.


----------



## angelastoel

IM spotted at the soccer matches, Claudine Keane (Irish soccer wife) the jacket looks so nice on her, would love to see the entire look!


----------



## Amsterdam

Kaypa said:


> Wow! You're well informed! IM is on sale at Donna Tienda!  I was at Donna Tienda about two weeks ago, they had some good stuff on pre-sale at that time, jeans and shorts and some Reas, even two Ulyse jackets in ardoise in a size 36 and 38. Not sure what they have left now though. If you want me to check for something in particular let me know.
> 
> Haven't seen any announcements from Wendela van Dijk about the sales, but if it hasn't started yet, it might be as of this weekend.



OMG, the Ulyse on sale!  
I was hoping to find one during the sales in Paris, but a friend that lives in Paris and told me the Ulyse is nowhere to be found as it's one of the SS '12 bestsellers.

Do you know how much they were on sale at Donna Tienda and is ardoise the anthracite/black version? 
I will call them first thing tomorrow to see if they're still available. 

I already see myself combining the Ulyse with my pre-ordered Brazil sneakers...


----------



## Kaypa

Amsterdam said:
			
		

> OMG, the Ulyse on sale!
> I was hoping to find one during the sales in Paris, but a friend that lives in Paris and told me the Ulyse is nowhere to be found as it's one of the SS '12 bestsellers.
> 
> Do you know how much they were on sale at Donna Tienda and is ardoise the anthracite/black version?
> I will call them first thing tomorrow to see if they're still available.
> 
> I already see myself combining the Ulyse with my pre-ordered Brazil sneakers...



They would look great with the Bazils indeed! It should be 30% off, I didn't check the price, as I just checked the sizes, but it should be around 400&euro; without discount. So around 280&euro; I guess.  Ardoise looks like anthracite. I hope they will be still available. Received an email from Zolamanola in Utrecht that their sale starts tomorrow. When I purchased my Ulyse there, they also had the Ulyse in ardoise in size 36 and 38, but that's a long time ago. Anyway, maybe you can check there if Donna Tienda doesn't have them anymore. Good luck! Let us know if you managed to track one down!


----------



## susu1978

Will this go on sale i so want one


----------



## Amsterdam

Kaypa said:


> They would look great with the Bazils indeed! It should be 30% off, I didn't check the price, as I just checked the sizes, but it should be around 400&euro; without discount. So around 280&euro; I guess.  Ardoise looks like anthracite. I hope they will be still available. Received an email from Zolamanola in Utrecht that their sale starts tomorrow. When I purchased my Ulyse there, they also had the Ulyse in ardoise in size 36 and 38, but that's a long time ago. Anyway, maybe you can check there if Donna Tienda doesn't have them anymore. Good luck! Let us know if you managed to track one down!



Thank you, Kaypa, you're the best!  

Donna Tienda didn't have have the Ulyse anymore, but at Zolamanola they still had both the 38 and 40 available in Ardoise and I got the 38 with 20% discount. I was hoping for a bigger discount, but knowing that Zolamanola always starts the sale off with -20% and I was willing to pay full price, I'm very happy.


----------



## nycbagfiend

Amsterdam said:


> Thank you, Kaypa, you're the best!
> 
> Donna Tienda didn't have have the Ulyse anymore, but at Zolamanola they still had both the 38 and 40 available in Ardoise and I got the 38 with 20% discount. I was hoping for a bigger discount, but knowing that Zolamanola always starts the sale off with -20% and I was willing to pay full price, I'm very happy.



awesome buy, amsterdam!  congrats!  

kaypa, you're an awesome informant!


----------



## nycbagfiend

susu1978 said:


> Will this go on sale i so want one



it went 40 or 50% off at the US NAP site (and sold out pretty quickly!) so i'd guess it should go on sale on international NAP too...good luck!


----------



## nycbagfiend

Jaded81 said:


> Still waiting for your mod pic for this! Every time I see a new pic of Rosie in hers I love it more and more!



coming soon, i promise!  i've been so slow trying everything on and taking photos but i should have more time this week!


----------



## nycbagfiend

the mod photos are slowly but surely trickling in!  this is the jim romper--it's a bit girly and i might be a bit too old for it, but i'm keeping it--it's super-comfortable and lightweight and perfect for playground stomping with my daughter!  i wore it the other day--threw an old jcrew denim button down over it in the cooler AM (removed that by time the noon sun heated things up!)


----------



## juneping

love it...the dicker boots really compliment the whole pairing!!


----------



## Kaypa

Amsterdam said:


> Thank you, Kaypa, you're the best!
> 
> Donna Tienda didn't have have the Ulyse anymore, but at Zolamanola they still had both the 38 and 40 available in Ardoise and I got the 38 with 20% discount. I was hoping for a bigger discount, but knowing that Zolamanola always starts the sale off with -20% and I was willing to pay full price, I'm very happy.


 


nycbagfiend said:


> awesome buy, amsterdam! congrats!
> 
> kaypa, you're an awesome informant!


 
Woohoo! I am so happy you got the Ulyse in ardoise Amsterdam! It will look great on you. Can't wait to see the mod pics. 

Thanks nycbagfriend, I love how everyone is helping each other out here, so am pleased that I can contribute!


----------



## Kaypa

nycbagfiend said:


> the mod photos are slowly but surely trickling in! this is the jim romper--it's a bit girly and i might be a bit too old for it, but i'm keeping it--it's super-comfortable and lightweight and perfect for playground stomping with my daughter! i wore it the other day--threw an old jcrew denim button down over it in the cooler AM (removed that by time the noon sun heated things up!)


 
I love the romper it looks great on you! Nice combo with the shirt and dickers. Great buy for sure!


----------



## susu1978

nycbagfiend said:


> it went 40 or 50% off at the US NAP site (and sold out pretty quickly!) so i'd guess it should go on sale on international NAP too...good luck!



really, I am kicking myself for it now


----------



## flirtsy

nycbagfiend great look i love these colours!


----------



## angelastoel

why is the forum going so slow? please post outfit pics, I always love the inspiration!!!
I wore my reo pants today, last time I was inspired by the Parisian Chic look, today Bohemian chic.


----------



## icecreamom

Ladies, extremely sorry for hijacking this thread but I just recently discovered Isabel Marant's fab designs and I'm really interested on the "Rea" (lower heel?) Sandal. I was wondering what size I should get since most likely I'm going to order from overseas. My Louboutin and YSL sizes are usually between 36 and 36.5. Do these sandals run big or small, in other words, should I get a 36 or 37 (I have not seen any .5 available)?


----------



## juneping

icecreamom said:


> Ladies, extremely sorry for hijacking this thread but I just recently discovered Isabel Marant's fab designs and I'm really interested on the "Rea" (lower heel?) Sandal. I was wondering what size I should get since most likely I'm going to order from overseas. My Louboutin and YSL sizes are usually between 36 and 36.5. Do these sandals run big or small, in other words, should I get a 36 or 37 (I have not seen any .5 available)?



they run TTS to me. i don't own them but tried them...i am US7 and tried the 37, they fit fine.


----------



## flower71

nycbagfiend said:


> the mod photos are slowly but surely trickling in!  this is the jim romper--it's a bit girly and i might be a bit too old for it, but i'm keeping it--it's super-comfortable and lightweight and perfect for playground stomping with my daughter!  i wore it the other day--threw an old jcrew denim button down over it in the cooler AM (removed that by time the noon sun heated things up!)


So cute! i have been wearing my linen shorts these days, thanks to the weather, summer is here
As angela says, the thread has gone to the slow mode these last few days, so I will post some pics next week...I have to be good, and unfortunately just can't get any stuff from my wishlist on sale (not that there's a lot from IM that I haven't got already). So I'll take my stuff out of the cupboard and wear them

Who's gonna join me? tonka where are you? june? kaypa? tbpurselover? Tee? Amsterdam (yay for the Ulyse on sale!!-) ...? amacasa???


----------



## flower71

.


----------



## flower71

A most beautiful pic from Hedvig and her blog Northern Light
Rocking the Ulyse and Balmain T shirt. Oh how I'd love to wear a pair of heels like that


----------



## Kaypa

flower71 said:


> So cute! i have been wearing my linen shorts these days, thanks to the weather, summer is here
> As angela says, the thread has gone to the slow mode these last few days, so I will post some pics next week...I have to be good, and unfortunately just can't get any stuff from my wishlist on sale (not that there's a lot from IM that I haven't got already). So I'll take my stuff out of the cupboard and wear them
> 
> Who's gonna join me? tonka where are you? june? kaypa? tbpurselover? Tee? Amsterdam (yay for the Ulyse on sale!!-) ...? amacasa???


Haha, you're absolutely right Flower! I can't wait to see more mod pics from everyone, and will try to post more often as well!  Enjoy Summer, we are still waiting for Summer to appear again.


----------



## Tee

nycbagfiend said:


> the mod photos are slowly but surely trickling in!  this is the jim romper--it's a bit girly and i might be a bit too old for it, but i'm keeping it--it's super-comfortable and lightweight and perfect for playground stomping with my daughter!  i wore it the other day--threw an old jcrew denim button down over it in the cooler AM (removed that by time the noon sun heated things up!)



I love that romper on you! It's such a fun piece! 



angelastoel said:


> why is the forum going so slow? please post outfit pics, I always love the inspiration!!!
> I wore my reo pants today, last time I was inspired by the Parisian Chic look, today Bohemian chic.



Great look angela!! Those Reos are just too cool!  



flower71 said:


> So cute! i have been wearing my linen shorts these days, thanks to the weather, summer is here
> As angela says, the thread has gone to the slow mode these last few days, so I will post some pics next week...I have to be good, and unfortunately just can't get any stuff from my wishlist on sale (not that there's a lot from IM that I haven't got already). So I'll take my stuff out of the cupboard and wear them
> 
> Who's gonna join me? tonka where are you? june? kaypa? tbpurselover? Tee? Amsterdam (yay for the Ulyse on sale!!-) ...? amacasa???



I'll post some next week too sweetie!!


----------



## KristyDarling

Just popping in to say hi! I've missed you guys!   I've been purposely avoiding this thread for the last 6 months or so because it is pure DANGER! lol.  I haven't gotten anything in all that time (patting self on back, haha)  except for the Iris jacket from the NAP sale, and a pair of IM dangly silver earrings.  For fall, I'm eyeing the stripey wool and mohair knit cardie (http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...TCBOT0lSL0JMRVU=&season=actual&seasProdID=56I), and the printed courduroy jeans from her Etoile line. As for shoes, I can't make up my mind between the lower-heeled Barrys and something I've been craving for a few years now -- the Chloe Susannas (hoping for silver stud version!). 

These 3 (and hopefully 1 Celine bag!) will likely be my only big-ticket purchases this fall. I'm really trying to limit myself to just a few "impact pieces" that will get a lot of wear, as opposed to collecting IM for quantity's sake. It's just too easy to get caught up in the thrill of the hunt...and then poof! There goes my entire play budget!   Instead, I'll live vicariously through all of you IM power buyers -- I'm looking forward to seeing everyone's purchases this fall!


----------



## tonkamama

flower71 said:


> So cute! i have been wearing my linen shorts these days, thanks to the weather, summer is here
> As angela says, the thread has gone to the slow mode these last few days, so I will post some pics next week...I have to be good, and unfortunately just can't get any stuff from my wishlist on sale (not that there's a lot from IM that I haven't got already). So I'll take my stuff out of the cupboard and wear them
> 
> Who's gonna join me? tonka where are you? june? kaypa? tbpurselover? Tee? Amsterdam (yay for the Ulyse on sale!!-) ...? amacasa???


Sorry flower & rest of the IM lovers that I been only MIA for one week...hehe, been busy with my new project.  

I will continue post as soon as my "photographer" coming back from his buz trip ... hope you gals won't mind that I am posting repeated cloths as I need to focus on my priority and not going to buy much this coming season.   

Did not buy anything from the IM 2nd mark-down (60% off total) which BNY is starting this coming Wed....so hurry call you BNY SA to reserve yours before too late...(my SA text me the leather leggings were gone before hit the 2nd md... so what a relieve!!     ).


----------



## tonkamama

KristyDarling said:


> Just popping in to say hi! I've missed you guys!   I've been purposely avoiding this thread for the last 6 months or so because it is pure DANGER! lol.  I haven't gotten anything in all that time (patting self on back, haha)  except for the Iris jacket from the NAP sale, and a pair of IM dangly silver earrings.  For fall, I'm eyeing the stripey wool and mohair knit cardie (http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...TCBOT0lSL0JMRVU=&season=actual&seasProdID=56I), and the printed courduroy jeans from her Etoile line. As for shoes, I can't make up my mind between the lower-heeled Barrys and something I've been craving for a few years now -- the Chloe Susannas (hoping for silver stud version!).
> 
> These 3 (and hopefully 1 Celine bag!) will likely be my only big-ticket purchases this fall. I'm really trying to limit myself to just a few "impact pieces" that will get a lot of wear, as opposed to collecting IM for quantity's sake. It's just too easy to get caught up in the thrill of the hunt...and then poof! There goes my entire play budget!   Instead, I'll live vicariously through all of you IM power buyers -- I'm looking forward to seeing everyone's purchases this fall!


Hello Kristy ~ so nice to see you back and you have great plan with your wardrobes planing. Both Chloe Susannas and Barrys are fantastic...  yeah I am also wishing to see the silver stud Susannas!  can't wait to see your reveals... I am also need to limited myself to just few pieces this coming fall.  Couple shoes (sneakers & boots), coats and maybe one pair of pants.


----------



## tonkamama

*nyc ~* I can def see you in this outfit, so cute!!



nycbagfiend said:


> the mod photos are slowly but surely trickling in!  this is the jim romper--it's a bit girly and i might be a bit too old for it, but i'm keeping it--it's super-comfortable and lightweight and perfect for playground stomping with my daughter!  i wore it the other day--threw an old jcrew denim button down over it in the cooler AM (removed that by time the noon sun heated things up!)



*angelastoel ~* love your bohemian chic pairing...  for sure I will "copy" it with my reos..  



angelastoel said:


> why is the forum going so slow? please post outfit pics, I always love the inspiration!!!
> I wore my reo pants today, last time I was inspired by the Parisian Chic look, today Bohemian chic.
> http://toothfairyfashiontale.blogspot.nl/2012/06/outfit-reo-pants-20.html


----------



## tonkamama

This pic was taken couple weeks ago.  Margo black blazer with zilah jeans.  I really love this blazer as it is so easy to dress up and down, a everyday and go anywhere blazer.


----------



## juneping

the NAP int'l sale just started...if you have something on your wishlist...it's the time.

NAP US site lost my johni dress...so i got it on the int'l site....cheaper than the US 2nd mark down...
use the HK site if you're located in the US


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> This pic was taken couple weeks ago.  Margo black blazer with zilah jeans.  I really love this blazer as it is so easy to dress up and down, a everyday and go anywhere blazer.



looking great tonka!!
i still haven't worn these jeans this way, always folded them up...
love your sunnies...


----------



## jellybebe

angelastoel said:
			
		

> why is the forum going so slow? please post outfit pics, I always love the inspiration!!!
> I wore my reo pants today, last time I was inspired by the Parisian Chic look, today Bohemian chic.
> http://toothfairyfashiontale.blogspot.nl/2012/06/outfit-reo-pants-20.html



You look so beautiful! Love this outfit.


----------



## jellybebe

KristyDarling said:
			
		

> Just popping in to say hi! I've missed you guys!   I've been purposely avoiding this thread for the last 6 months or so because it is pure DANGER! lol.  I haven't gotten anything in all that time (patting self on back, haha)  except for the Iris jacket from the NAP sale, and a pair of IM dangly silver earrings.  For fall, I'm eyeing the stripey wool and mohair knit cardie (http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.aspx?#getData.aspx|CallType=Product&prodId=1JT3&des=E1C&cat=&gender=women&group=&vendorColor=Tk9CTCBOT0lSL0JMRVU=&season=actual&seasProdID=56I), and the printed courduroy jeans from her Etoile line. As for shoes, I can't make up my mind between the lower-heeled Barrys and something I've been craving for a few years now -- the Chloe Susannas (hoping for silver stud version!).
> 
> These 3 (and hopefully 1 Celine bag!) will likely be my only big-ticket purchases this fall. I'm really trying to limit myself to just a few "impact pieces" that will get a lot of wear, as opposed to collecting IM for quantity's sake. It's just too easy to get caught up in the thrill of the hunt...and then poof! There goes my entire play budget!   Instead, I'll live vicariously through all of you IM power buyers -- I'm looking forward to seeing everyone's purchases this fall!



I've missed you style twin! I'm trying to be good like you, plus I'm too "big" for most of IM's clothes.


----------



## KristyDarling

tonkamama said:


> Hello Kristy ~ so nice to see you back and you have great plan with your wardrobes planing. Both Chloe Susannas and Barrys are fantastic... yeah I am also wishing to see the silver stud Susannas! can't wait to see your reveals... I am also need to limited myself to just few pieces this coming fall. Couple shoes (sneakers & boots), coats and maybe one pair of pants.



Hi Tonka! Good to know I will not be alone -- we can support each other's austerity efforts!  And you look smashing in the Margo blazer -- so classic and can be worn for years to come!



jellybebe said:


> I've missed you style twin! I'm trying to be good like you, plus I'm too "big" for most of IM's clothes.



Hey girl! I've missed you too! Being MIA has been a necessary evil -- we just completed a home reconstruction and every penny had to be directed toward that effort. We're totally watching our budget now and my clothing purchases will have to be carefully strategized and spaced out from now on!  By the way, I hear ya on being "too big" for some of IM's clothes -- it's a bummer being short, short-waisted, and well, NOT a waif.  All her pants and such are proportioned for those lucky skinny, long-legged types. WAH! With IM I resign myself to going up a size and pricey tailoring bills. In the end though, it's always worth it somehow! I just can't seem to wean myself off IM pieces!!!!


----------



## icecreamom

juneping said:


> they run TTS to me. i don't own them but tried them...i am US7 and tried the 37, they fit fine.


So if I'm in between sizes, should I go up..


----------



## juneping

icecreamom said:


> So if I'm in between sizes, should I go up..



yes...size up if you are a half...


----------



## icecreamom

juneping said:


> yes...size up if you are a half...


Thanks


----------



## ElleFlowers

Amsterdam said:


> Thank you, Kaypa, you're the best!
> 
> Donna Tienda didn't have have the Ulyse anymore, but at Zolamanola they still had both the 38 and 40 available in Ardoise and I got the 38 with 20% discount. I was hoping for a bigger discount, but knowing that Zolamanola always starts the sale off with -20% and I was willing to pay full price, I'm very happy.


 

Hi Amsterdam, When did you call Donna Tienda? I bought the Ulyse there in black/blue-ish version yesterday (around 13.30). Probably they did not provide you very good information. 

Very happy with the Ulyse by the way, havent posted any outfit posts here yet but would love to.


----------



## angelastoel

awww Chiara is already wearing FW collection for the Louisaviaroma event, feeling slightly jealous....


----------



## Amsterdam

ElleFlowers said:


> Hi Amsterdam, When did you call Donna Tienda? I bought the Ulyse there in black/blue-ish version yesterday (around 13.30). Probably they did not provide you very good information.
> 
> Very happy with the Ulyse by the way, havent posted any outfit posts here yet but would love to.



I called them last Friday, I asked them about the Ulyse (even gave them a description) and the SA said they didn't have them anymore.

Anyway, I can't be bothered by the 10% extra discount I missed out on, as I mentioned before I would have bought it at full price since it's a great addition to my IM collection. 

Congrats with your purchase!


----------



## Amsterdam

tonkamama said:


> This pic was taken couple weeks ago.  Margo black blazer with zilah jeans.  I really love this blazer as it is so easy to dress up and down, a everyday and go anywhere blazer.



Lovely, you always look great! You're such a classy lady and you're always an inspiration!


----------



## Kaypa

tonkamama said:


> This pic was taken couple weeks ago.  Margo black blazer with zilah jeans.  I really love this blazer as it is so easy to dress up and down, a everyday and go anywhere blazer.


You look beautiful and that blazer is such a great piece! Love it!


----------



## Kaypa

ElleFlowers said:


> Hi Amsterdam, When did you call Donna Tienda? I bought the Ulyse there in black/blue-ish version yesterday (around 13.30). Probably they did not provide you very good information.
> 
> Very happy with the Ulyse by the way, havent posted any outfit posts here yet but would love to.


Please do post mod pics of your new Ulyse! Can't get enough of that parka! Can't believe how they provided wrong info. Maybe they were simply to lazy to check when Amsterdam called. Horrible, but happy to hear that both of you got an Ulyse!!!


----------



## Kaypa

angelastoel said:


> awww Chiara is already wearing FW collection for the Louisaviaroma event, feeling slightly jealous....


That jacket is so beautiful!


----------



## am2022

OMG!!! Kristydarling.. its so good to hear from you... congrats on the home reconstruction...I understand about priorities.. so when home is tucked in, then you deserve to unwind and get yourself a Marant treat!!!  



KristyDarling said:


> Hi Tonka! Good to know I will not be alone -- we can support each other's austerity efforts!  And you look smashing in the Margo blazer -- so classic and can be worn for years to come!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey girl! I've missed you too! Being MIA has been a necessary evil -- we just completed a home reconstruction and every penny had to be directed toward that effort. We're totally watching our budget now and my clothing purchases will have to be carefully strategized and spaced out from now on! By the way, I hear ya on being "too big" for some of IM's clothes -- it's a bummer being short, short-waisted, and well, NOT a waif.  All her pants and such are proportioned for those lucky skinny, long-legged types. WAH! With IM I resign myself to going up a size and pricey tailoring bills. In the end though, it's always worth it somehow! I just can't seem to wean myself off IM pieces!!!!


----------



## Deborah1986

angelastoel said:


> awww Chiara is already wearing FW collection for the Louisaviaroma event, feeling slightly jealous....



_I really need this jacket so when is it in the stores !?

first post here...:shame:_


----------



## angelastoel

Deborah1986 said:


> _I really need this jacket so when is it in the stores !?
> 
> first post here...:shame:_



Luisaviaroma says october 15.... and the price is 980

I went to sky today (sale recently started) and found the hot pink (the one I almost bought 2 months ago and never expected to last until the sales) Rivera scarf for 80 euro, yay!!!!!


----------



## Deborah1986

angelastoel said:


> Luisaviaroma says october 15.... and the price is 980
> 
> I went to sky today (sale recently started) and found the hot pink (the one I almost bought 2 months ago and never expected to last until the sales) Rivera scarf for 80 euro, yay!!!!!



_Oke dankje  dat jasje is echt helemaal geweldig _


----------



## zzhoneybee

amacasa said:


> OMG!!! Kristydarling.. its so good to hear from you... congrats on the home reconstruction...I understand about priorities.. so when home is tucked in, then you deserve to unwind and get yourself a Marant treat!!!




Hi Kristy!

I was also wondering where you went!!  I bet your home looks beautiful!!


----------



## jellybebe

So excited! My most fave fashion blogger ever is selling me a Yuli scarf! (the one with red, yellow, green stripes) I have been looking for it for a long time and tried to buy replacements, to no avail!


----------



## tb-purselover

flower71 said:


> So cute! i have been wearing my linen shorts these days, thanks to the weather, summer is here
> As angela says, the thread has gone to the slow mode these last few days, so I will post some pics next week...I have to be good, and unfortunately just can't get any stuff from my wishlist on sale (not that there's a lot from IM that I haven't got already). So I'll take my stuff out of the cupboard and wear them
> 
> Who's gonna join me? tonka where are you? june? kaypa? tbpurselover? Tee? Amsterdam (yay for the Ulyse on sale!!-) ...? amacasa???



Hi, hi I'm here! But only periodically due to limited internet access via smartphone. I'm on a trip for a month in Russia and then we will head to Sweden and Copenhagen. Due to travel to Russia I didn't pack too much IM because they told me not to stand out and to blend in. They did not want me to draw too much attention to myself. So no bbags, nice jackets, IM or any nice pieces. Although there are a lot of women who are beautiful and dressed so well - such amazing fashion sense. I'm feeling a little under dressed.

So, unfortunately no mod pics coming from me . Please keep the IM mod. pics coming as I  am missing my IM.


----------



## tb-purselover

tonkamama said:


> This pic was taken couple weeks ago.  Margo black blazer with zilah jeans.  I really love this blazer as it is so easy to dress up and down, a everyday and go anywhere blazer.


*tonka*
I love the Margo on you. So very classy. I can't wait to hear more on your new home. 

I need to slow down this coming season as well. Only a few pieces for me too.


----------



## am2022

TB!!!  Enjoy your vacation with your family!!! Don't be sad about leaving your IM stuff.. I do that all the time as well... Hence i carry the pear necklace and bracelets with me all the time.. Im sure you did carry some small items!!

As far as vacation goes, i just got done with my first camping trip ever... was scared and apprehensive at first.. but now, its beginning to grow on me... the delight on my kids' faces is just priceless.. so much so that im planning our second one here in maybe 2 weeks... 



tb-purselover said:


> Hi, hi I'm here! But only periodically due to limited internet access via smartphone. I'm on a trip for a month in Russia and then we will head to Sweden and Copenhagen. Due to travel to Russia I didn't pack too much IM because they told me not to stand out and to blend in. They did not want me to draw too much attention to myself. So no bbags, nice jackets, IM or any nice pieces. Although there are a lot of women who are beautiful and dressed so well - such amazing fashion sense. I'm feeling a little under dressed.
> 
> So, unfortunately no mod pics coming from me . Please keep the IM mod. pics coming as I am missing my IM.


----------



## flower71

KristyDarling said:


> Just popping in to say hi! I've missed you guys!   I've been purposely avoiding this thread for the last 6 months or so because it is pure DANGER! lol.  I haven't gotten anything in all that time (patting self on back, haha)  except for the Iris jacket from the NAP sale, and a pair of IM dangly silver earrings.   Instead, I'll live vicariously through all of you IM power buyers -- I'm looking forward to seeing everyone's purchases this fall!


OMG, KristyDarlingso happy to hear from you!!
We missed you on here, but I fully understand your "austerity" plan...It'll have to forced on me soon unluckily for me!  I am trying hard not to get anymore IM on sale (help) unless they're T shirts but I don't really need anything right now...


----------



## flower71

tb-purselover said:


> Hi, hi I'm here! But only periodically due to limited internet access via smartphone. I'm on a trip for a month in Russia and then we will head to Sweden and Copenhagen. Due to travel to Russia I didn't pack too much IM because they told me not to stand out and to blend in. They did not want me to draw too much attention to myself. So no bbags, nice jackets, IM or any nice pieces. Although there are a lot of women who are beautiful and dressed so well - such amazing fashion sense. I'm feeling a little under dressed.
> 
> So, unfortunately no mod pics coming from me . Please keep the IM mod. pics coming as I  am missing my IM.


hey, lucky you, Russia , Sweden and Denmark! I hope you're having a blast and we'll take care of the mod pics, promise) Have fun dearest


----------



## angelastoel

Deborah1986 said:


> _Oke dankje  dat jasje is echt helemaal geweldig _



You're welcome, but please remember most lady's here don't speak Dutch, hehe 
(translation for the non-Dutchies: OK thank you  that jacket is really amazing  hehe)


----------



## flower71

tonkamama said:


> This pic was taken couple weeks ago.  Margo black blazer with zilah jeans.  I really love this blazer as it is so easy to dress up and down, a everyday and go anywhere blazer.


gorgeous tonka! I wear my zillahs quite often, with flats too...More comfy Hope the home refurbishing is going smoothly, would love to hear how it's going along...
Oh and ever since I've seen your Givenchy shoes, I am on the look out for a pair of not so hi heels now...


----------



## flower71

Kaypa said:


> That jacket is so beautiful!


I know....so tempting!! I think it's being put on my wishlist


----------



## Deborah1986

angelastoel said:


> You're welcome, but please remember most lady's don't speak Dutch, hehe
> (translation for the non-Dutchies: OK thank you  that jacket is really amazing  hehe)



I know sorry ...

I think i will start with the sale things..
Really need better clothes in my wardrobe ..


----------



## Kaypa

As promised, here's a pic of me wearing the ulyse parka, muddy sweater of S/S '11, itzel jeans and Jenny boots. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## flower71

Sorry about the shoes but they're so comfy
the skirt is from last year FW
then I decided to add some colour...with the Esso jacket


----------



## flower71

Kaypa said:


> As promised, here's a pic of me wearing the ulyse parka, muddy sweater of S/S '11, itzel jeans and Jenny boots. Thanks for sharing!


lovely!! we had the same idea


----------



## KristyDarling

angelastoel said:


> awww Chiara is already wearing FW collection for the Louisaviaroma event, feeling slightly jealous....



Me want! But....must. stay. on. the. wagon. :cry:



amacasa said:


> OMG!!! Kristydarling.. its so good to hear from  you... congrats on the home reconstruction...I understand about  priorities.. so when home is tucked in, then you deserve to unwind and  get yourself a Marant treat!!!



Hello dear Amacasa! I definitely will.  I'm in touch with my SA at Barneys to see what's forthcoming. The trick will be self-discipline to only order the 2-3 items that I reeeeally must have, and no more than that!!! 



zzhoneybee said:


> Hi Kristy!
> 
> I was also wondering where you went!!  I bet your home looks beautiful!!



Hi there, zz!!   Yes, I'm loving my new home, thank you. It's little and cozy but very light, bright, and airy! The renovation was an almost year-long process but totally worth it.  Now we can never move! 



jellybebe said:


> So excited! My most fave fashion blogger ever  is selling me a Yuli scarf! (the one with red, yellow, green stripes) I  have been looking for it for a long time and tried to buy replacements,  to no avail!




Yay!! Congrats on finally getting your hands on this lovely find!



tb-purselover said:


> Hi, hi I'm here! But only periodically due  to limited internet access via smartphone. I'm on a trip for a month in  Russia and then we will head to Sweden and Copenhagen. Due to travel to  Russia I didn't pack too much IM because they told me not to stand out  and to blend in. They did not want me to draw too much attention to  myself. So no bbags, nice jackets, IM or any nice pieces. Although there  are a lot of women who are beautiful and dressed so well - such amazing  fashion sense. I'm feeling a little under dressed.
> 
> So, unfortunately no mod pics coming from me . Please keep the IM mod. pics coming as I  am missing my IM.



I'm soooo jelly!!    A tour of Europe! Have a wonderful time! 



flower71 said:


> OMG, KristyDarlingso happy to hear from you!!
> We missed you on here, but I fully understand your "austerity" plan...It'll have to forced on me soon unluckily for me!  I am trying hard not to get anymore IM on sale (help) unless they're T shirts but I don't really need anything right now...



Hello dear Flower!   I know!! The IM sale items are sooo tempting! Last night I had put a pair of Sailor boots (marked down to $410!!!) in my Barneys cart but my conscience was screaming NO. So I let those beauties go, and this morning they were all sold out.  But at least I did the right thing, hehe! By the way, I LOOOOVE your skirt and Esso jacket pairing!!! (I have that skirt in bordeaux)  You look gorgeous as always!


----------



## flower71

KristyDarling said:


> Me want! But....must. stay. on. the. wagon. :cry:
> 
> Hello dear Flower!   I know!! The IM sale items are sooo tempting! Last night I had put a pair of Sailor boots (marked down to $410!!!) in my Barneys cart but my conscience was screaming NO. So I let those beauties go, and this morning they were all sold out.  But at least I did the right thing, hehe! By the way, I LOOOOVE your skirt and Esso jacket pairing!!! (I have that skirt in bordeaux)  You look gorgeous as always!


Thanks, KD...I have my NAP shopping cart ready but my conscience is screaming NO too...I am not getting anything, I shan't, I can't!! So I am going to delete my list and be good, for now. Congrats on your house btw


----------



## Kaypa

flower71 said:
			
		

> Sorry about the shoes but they're so comfy
> the skirt is from last year FW
> then I decided to add some colour...with the Esso jacket



Love the skirt and the Esso jacket! You're always so stylish! We did have the same idea, hehe!


----------



## am2022

lovely kaypa!!! Got the ulyse late thursday night... haven't tried it as i was packing the kids' stuff.. maybe this weekend!



Kaypa said:


> As promised, here's a pic of me wearing the ulyse parka, muddy sweater of S/S '11, itzel jeans and Jenny boots. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## am2022

just lovely dear flower~!!!  wish i had those long legs!



flower71 said:


> Sorry about the shoes but they're so comfy
> the skirt is from last year FW
> then I decided to add some colour...with the Esso jacket


----------



## Tee

Kaypa said:


> As promised, here's a pic of me wearing the ulyse parka, muddy sweater of S/S '11, itzel jeans and Jenny boots. Thanks for sharing!



Love your outfit like always Kaypa! 



flower71 said:


> Sorry about the shoes but they're so comfy
> the skirt is from last year FW
> then I decided to add some colour...with the Esso jacket



Super cute skirt and I love it on you!  It looks so cool styled with the Esso!


----------



## Tee

Recently paired my Ulyse jacket with my tie-dye Itzel jeans


----------



## Alegory

Tee said:


> Recently paired my Ulyse jacket with my tie-dye Itzel jeans



You look fantastic !!


----------



## am2022

Looking fab Tee!!! More pics please!



Tee said:


> Recently paired my Ulyse jacket with my tie-dye Itzel jeans


----------



## am2022

Tee!!! Sorry to be off topic here.. but ive searched high and low for the A. Wang joan pump and found one in white.. problem is i don't know how the sizing goes? are they comfortable at all? and worth the price ? what made you go black than white? When i googled A. Wang joan reviews , your blog came up and decided to ask you straight out.. i hope you don't mind sweetie!



Tee said:


> Recently paired my Ulyse jacket with my tie-dye Itzel jeans


----------



## Amsterdam

Great outfits, *Tee* and *Kaypa*! You both give my new ideas on how to wear the Ulyse.

@*Flower*: Lovely outfit, especially with the Esso! 

Since everybody is posting pics, I also want to join in, but the pic is lousy. Sorry! 
I was wearing this to pick up my Ulyse right after Yoga class. The black tee+pants are my Yoga clothes:shame:


----------



## lil tote

flower71 said:
			
		

> Sorry about the shoes but they're so comfy
> the skirt is from last year FW
> then I decided to add some colour...with the Esso jacket



Love the Esso jacket on you! Great outfit. I had to return mine in the end cause it just swamped me  (I'm only 5'2")


----------



## Tee

Alegory said:


> You look fantastic !!



Thanks so much Alegory! 



amacasa said:


> Looking fab Tee!!! More pics please!



Thank you sweetie!! I definitely will! 



Amsterdam said:


> Great outfits, *Tee* and *Kaypa*! You both give my new ideas on how to wear the Ulyse.
> 
> @*Flower*: Lovely outfit, especially with the Esso!
> 
> Since everybody is posting pics, I also want to join in, but the pic is lousy. Sorry!
> I was wearing this to pick up my Ulyse right after Yoga class. The black tee+pants are my Yoga clothes:shame:



Thanks Amsterdam!! Looking forward to your pics of the Ulyse and this outfit is so cool!  You look great!


----------



## nycbagfiend

Tee said:


> Recently paired my Ulyse jacket with my tie-dye Itzel jeans



gorgeous, tee!


----------



## nycbagfiend

Amsterdam said:


> Great outfits, *Tee* and *Kaypa*! You both give my new ideas on how to wear the Ulyse.
> 
> @*Flower*: Lovely outfit, especially with the Esso!
> 
> Since everybody is posting pics, I also want to join in, but the pic is lousy. Sorry!
> I was wearing this to pick up my Ulyse right after Yoga class. The black tee+pants are my Yoga clothes:shame:



love the boots and cardi, ama!  you are one stylish yogini!


----------



## Tee

amacasa said:


> Tee!!! Sorry to be off topic here.. but ive searched high and low for the A. Wang joan pump and found one in white.. problem is i don't know how the sizing goes? are they comfortable at all? and worth the price ? what made you go black than white? When i googled A. Wang joan reviews , your blog came up and decided to ask you straight out.. i hope you don't mind sweetie!



I'm happy to help and don't mind at all babe!  I took my regular size in the Joan, and I feel like they're becoming more comfortable the more I wear them because they're starting to break in. But even from the beginning, they weren't bad at all. You can wear them with the ankle strap or without which is cool. I was in love with both the black and the white, but I went for the black because I had just recently gotten some other white pumps. I think the white ones are so hot! Hope that helped a little! Are you going to get them?? Let me know if you need any other info. And you can always ask me anything sweetie!


----------



## nycbagfiend

Kaypa said:


> As promised, here's a pic of me wearing the ulyse parka, muddy sweater of S/S '11, itzel jeans and Jenny boots. Thanks for sharing!



love this, kaypa!


----------



## Tee

nycbagfiend said:


> gorgeous, tee!



You're so sweet! Thank you!!


----------



## juneping

Kaypa said:


> As promised, here's a pic of me wearing the ulyse parka, muddy sweater of S/S '11, itzel jeans and Jenny boots. Thanks for sharing!


love the jenny + itzel combo 



flower71 said:


> Sorry about the shoes but they're so comfy
> the skirt is from last year FW
> then I decided to add some colour...with the Esso jacket


oh..i love this skirt...it's not as short as this season's skirt...i felt mine is sooo short that my *** was feeling the air...i was so conscious when i wore mine.



Tee said:


> Recently paired my Ulyse jacket with my tie-dye Itzel jeans



oh..where did you get this colorway? it's gorgeous....you wear them so well...



Amsterdam said:


> Great outfits, *Tee* and *Kaypa*! You both give my new ideas on how to wear the Ulyse.
> 
> @*Flower*: Lovely outfit, especially with the Esso!
> 
> Since everybody is posting pics, I also want to join in, but the pic is lousy. Sorry!
> I was wearing this to pick up my Ulyse right after Yoga class. The black tee+pants are my Yoga clothes:shame:



the dana really makes the whole outfit....


----------



## nycbagfiend

flower71 said:


> Sorry about the shoes but they're so comfy
> the skirt is from last year FW
> then I decided to add some colour...with the Esso jacket



so cute, flower!  i bought the esso in black last week at the IM nyc shop--everything in that soft, crinkly fabric was flying off the shelves!  i think the esso is going to be getting a lot of wear when the cool weather starts creeping back...


----------



## nycbagfiend

tonkamama said:


> This pic was taken couple weeks ago.  Margo black blazer with zilah jeans.  I really love this blazer as it is so easy to dress up and down, a everyday and go anywhere blazer.



so chic, tonka!  every closet needs a great blazer like that--you'll get yrs of use out of it!


----------



## nycbagfiend

wow--this thread is flying again!  trying to catch up but in the meantime, here's the sade!  i haven't fully decided yet...while i love the fit, not sure the color is the best shade on me?  and maybe i should wait for the new IM leather jacket coming in fall?  i will say, the leather is like butter and even the lining is beyond soft....

(p.s. wearing f/w 11 'jake' blouse and a pair of a.p.c. cork ease wedges!)


----------



## juneping

^^the fit is perfect on you...


----------



## jellylicious

Tee said:
			
		

> I'm happy to help and don't mind at all babe!  I took my regular size in the Joan, and I feel like they're becoming more comfortable the more I wear them because they're starting to break in. But even from the beginning, they weren't bad at all. You can wear them with the ankle strap or without which is cool. I was in love with both the black and the white, but I went for the black because I had just recently gotten some other white pumps. I think the white ones are so hot! Hope that helped a little! Are you going to get them?? Let me know if you need any other info. And you can always ask me anything sweetie!



Been hunting for the Joan white ones!!! I love those.

Back to IM-yay the thread is back on. Ladies-y'all are freakin' FAB!!! it's amazing to see how 1 piece like the Ulyse can be styled and worn in so many different ways.


----------



## jellylicious

nycbagfiend said:
			
		

> wow--this thread is flying again!  trying to catch up but in the meantime, here's the sade!  i haven't fully decided yet...while i love the fit, not sure the color is the best shade on me?  and maybe i should wait for the new IM leather jacket coming in fall?  i will say, the leather is like butter and even the lining is beyond soft....
> 
> (p.s. wearing f/w 11 'jake' blouse and a pair of a.p.c. cork ease wedges!)



it could be a year round color, I could see it being  pretty versatile. The fit is spot on on you.


----------



## tonkamama

*Thank you ladies!!  *
*
KristyDarling ~ *congrats on your home reconstruction.  It is very time consuming and cost $$$ project..but at the end, a sweet home is where we rest and enjoy life...def worth everything.   

*tb-purselover ~* have fun with your trip!!  I am the same way when I travel I don't bother dress up as I am mostly exploring outdoors and doing something adventurous .  Next year hope I can make time for a short trip to Spain.  

*flower71 ~ *so glad I "found" Givenchy shoes!!  Those little heels go a long way in such high style. 



juneping said:


> looking great tonka!!
> i still haven't worn these jeans this way, always folded them up...
> love your sunnies...





KristyDarling said:


> Hi Tonka! Good to know I will not be alone -- we can support each other's austerity efforts!  And you look smashing in the Margo blazer -- so classic and can be worn for years to come!





Amsterdam said:


> Lovely, you always look great! You're such a classy lady and you're always an inspiration!





Kaypa said:


> You look beautiful and that blazer is such a great piece! Love it!





tb-purselover said:


> *tonka*
> I love the Margo on you. So very classy. I can't wait to hear more on your new home.
> 
> I need to slow down this coming season as well. Only a few pieces for me too.





flower71 said:


> gorgeous tonka! I wear my zillahs quite often, with flats too...More comfy Hope the home refurbishing is going smoothly, would love to hear how it's going along...
> Oh and ever since I've seen your Givenchy shoes, I am on the look out for a pair of not so hi heels now...





nycbagfiend said:


> so chic, tonka!  every closet needs a great blazer like that--you'll get yrs of use out of it!


----------



## am2022

I like it!!! It suits you!!! Wore my
White cork wedges last night as well!!!
QUOTE=nycbagfiend;22170811]wow--this thread is flying again!  trying to catch up but in the meantime, here's the sade!  i haven't fully decided yet...while i love the fit, not sure the color is the best shade on me?  and maybe i should wait for the new IM leather jacket coming in fall?  i will say, the leather is like butter and even the lining is beyond soft....

(p.s. wearing f/w 11 'jake' blouse and a pair of a.p.c. cork ease wedges!)






[/QUOTE]


----------



## am2022

Tonka dear I somehow missed your pic!!! Just went
Back.... Very classy laid
Back! Love it!

QUOTE=tonkamama;22171223]*Thank you ladies!!  *
*
KristyDarling ~ *congrats on your home reconstruction.  It is very time consuming and cost $$$ project..but at the end, a sweet home is where we rest and enjoy life...def worth everything.   

*tb-purselover ~* have fun with your trip!!  I am the same way when I travel I don't bother dress up as I am mostly exploring outdoors and doing something adventurous .  Next year hope I can make time for a short trip to Spain.  

*flower71 ~ *so glad I "found" Givenchy shoes!!  Those little heels go a long way in such high style. [/QUOTE]


----------



## Tee

tonkamama said:


> This pic was taken couple weeks ago.  Margo black blazer with zilah jeans.  I really love this blazer as it is so easy to dress up and down, a everyday and go anywhere blazer.



I also didn't scroll back far enough - sorry babe. Looking awesome per usual! Loving this outfit on you! 



nycbagfiend said:


> wow--this thread is flying again!  trying to catch up but in the meantime, here's the sade!  i haven't fully decided yet...while i love the fit, not sure the color is the best shade on me?  and maybe i should wait for the new IM leather jacket coming in fall?  i will say, the leather is like butter and even the lining is beyond soft....
> 
> (p.s. wearing f/w 11 'jake' blouse and a pair of a.p.c. cork ease wedges!)



It's a really pretty jacket, but if you don't love it, I say wait!  Really love how you styled it though!  



juneping said:


> oh..where did you get this colorway? it's gorgeous....you wear them so well...



Thank you juneping! I ordered them from The New Guard.


----------



## am2022

thanks for the pic... the weez...



angelastoel said:


> IM spotted at the soccer matches, Claudine Keane (Irish soccer wife) the jacket looks so nice on her, would love to see the entire look!
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/06/15/article-0-139EFE13000005DC-907_468x550.jpg


----------



## am2022

love Hedvig as well.. so classy yet cool/ sexy in her own ways...
look at that little obsedia...



flower71 said:


> A most beautiful pic from Hedvig and her blog Northern Light
> Rocking the Ulyse and Balmain T shirt. Oh how I'd love to wear a pair of heels like that
> the-northernlight.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/Hedvig-14.06.2012-1.jpg


----------



## tonkamama

Kaypa said:


> As promised, here's a pic of me wearing the ulyse parka, muddy sweater of S/S '11, itzel jeans and Jenny boots. Thanks for sharing!


*Kaypa ~* Love everything!!  Never thought of pairing itzel with ulyse... hehe will do that when weather cooling down here.


----------



## tonkamama

flower71 said:


> Sorry about the shoes but they're so comfy
> the skirt is from last year FW
> then I decided to add some colour...with the Esso jacket


Lovely skirt, so chic esp with esso!!


----------



## tonkamama

Tee said:


> Recently paired my Ulyse jacket with my tie-dye Itzel jeans


*Tee ~* Thank you girlfriend ...  and you look just fabulous in your ulyse with Itzel jeans!!


----------



## flower71

another pic, with my Kao jeans...a bit of colour (APC shoes and Vanessa Bruno jumper, IM belt)! Have a great day and will be back to see all these lovely pics on here


----------



## tonkamama

Amsterdam said:


> Great outfits, *Tee* and *Kaypa*! You both give my new ideas on how to wear the Ulyse.
> 
> @*Flower*: Lovely outfit, especially with the Esso!
> 
> Since everybody is posting pics, I also want to join in, but the pic is lousy. Sorry!
> I was wearing this to pick up my Ulyse right after Yoga class. The black tee+pants are my Yoga clothes:shame:


Fabulous even in your yoga outfits!!    Can't wait to see your new mod pic with ulyse.  Congrats!


----------



## tonkamama

nycbagfiend said:


> wow--this thread is flying again!  trying to catch up but in the meantime, here's the sade!  i haven't fully decided yet...while i love the fit, not sure the color is the best shade on me?  and maybe i should wait for the new IM leather jacket coming in fall?  i will say, the leather is like butter and even the lining is beyond soft....
> 
> (p.s. wearing f/w 11 'jake' blouse and a pair of a.p.c. cork ease wedges!)


Perfect color & fit (love your wedges too)!!  Congrats on getting this beauty @ BNY SS sale!!


----------



## tonkamama

flower71 said:


> another pic, with my Kao jeans...a bit of colour (APC shoes and Vanessa Bruno jumper, IM belt)! Have a great day and will be back to see all these lovely pics on here


*flower ~* you are the perfect model sporting IM classic / casual chic!!  The colors are so vibrant and lively. Every piece & pairing look so effortlessly chic put together!


----------



## tonkamama

amacasa said:


> Tonka dear I somehow missed your pic!!! Just went
> Back.... Very classy laid
> Back! Love it!


*amacasa ~* thank you dear...  

Ok.. bed time now   and hope I will wake up to more FAB mod pictures!!


----------



## birkingal

tonkamama said:


> ama ~ hehe you are not alone!!
> 
> backward few weeks ago (before I found one in Canada)... me vs SA ..(this is me BTW)
> 
> me: I am so sorry (ullhair that I did not take your offer for the Ulyse in size 36, can you check if you still have it.
> 
> SA: I am so sorry (told you  in her mind ) size 36 sold out!
> 
> me: what about can you look into size 38?  I will do anything for a size 40 too... any size will do please...:shame:
> 
> *Big Congrats and hope you will like it!!*



 Tonka, you're a riot! This is just too hilarious for words. I didn't get on the Ulyse bandwagon till much later. Of course I can't find one now.


----------



## birkingal

nycbagfiend said:


> the mod photos are slowly but surely trickling in!  this is the jim romper--it's a bit girly and i might be a bit too old for it, but i'm keeping it--it's super-comfortable and lightweight and perfect for playground stomping with my daughter!  i wore it the other day--threw an old jcrew denim button down over it in the cooler AM (removed that by time the noon sun heated things up!)




*nycbagfiend, *you look just like Kate Bosworth here. She's my favorite fashion icon. Bet you were the trendiest mom at the playground!


----------



## birkingal

angelastoel said:


> why is the forum going so slow? please post outfit pics, I always love the inspiration!!!
> I wore my reo pants today, last time I was inspired by the Parisian Chic look, today Bohemian chic.



*Angela*, I love how you paired your Reo pants here. If you asked me a year ago if I'd ever contemplate wearing printed jeans, I would say never. But after seeing you and the rest of the ladies here rocking them....I'm loving them more and more.


----------



## birkingal

flower71 said:


> A most beautiful pic from Hedvig and her blog Northern Light
> Rocking the Ulyse and Balmain T shirt. Oh how I'd love to wear a pair of heels like that



Wow! She's stunning!


----------



## birkingal

tonkamama said:


> This pic was taken couple weeks ago.  Margo black blazer with zilah jeans.  I really love this blazer as it is so easy to dress up and down, a everyday and go anywhere blazer.



*Tonka*, I don't think you've ever NOT worn an amazing outfit. I love how you put your spin on a classic black blazer with a printed top.


----------



## birkingal

KristyDarling said:


> Just popping in to say hi! I've missed you guys!   I've been purposely avoiding this thread for the last 6 months or so because it is pure DANGER! lol.  I haven't gotten anything in all that time (patting self on back, haha)  except for the Iris jacket from the NAP sale, and a pair of IM dangly silver earrings.  For fall, I'm eyeing the stripey wool and mohair knit cardie (http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.aspx?#getData.aspx|CallType=Product&prodId=1JT3&des=E1C&cat=&gender=women&group=&vendorColor=Tk9CTCBOT0lSL0JMRVU=&season=actual&seasProdID=56I), and the printed courduroy jeans from her Etoile line. As for shoes, I can't make up my mind between the lower-heeled Barrys and something I've been craving for a few years now -- the Chloe Susannas (hoping for silver stud version!).
> 
> These 3 (and hopefully 1 Celine bag!) will likely be my only big-ticket purchases this fall. I'm really trying to limit myself to just a few "impact pieces" that will get a lot of wear, as opposed to collecting IM for quantity's sake. It's just too easy to get caught up in the thrill of the hunt...and then poof! There goes my entire play budget!   Instead, I'll live vicariously through all of you IM power buyers -- I'm looking forward to seeing everyone's purchases this fall!




*Kristy*!! So good to hear from you. I haven't logged on for the longest time and have just managed to check in every now and then. It's soooo dangerous here. My bank account takes a hit each time one of you ladies model your outfits.


----------



## birkingal

Kaypa said:


> As promised, here's a pic of me wearing the ulyse parka, muddy sweater of S/S '11, itzel jeans and Jenny boots. Thanks for sharing!



*Kaypa*, LOVE IT!  So glad you decided to start your own blog as I tend to ogle your outfits there a lot!


----------



## birkingal

flower71 said:


> Sorry about the shoes but they're so comfy
> the skirt is from last year FW
> then I decided to add some colour...with the Esso jacket




*Flower*, your sandals seem rugged enough for the rest of the outfit   I really REALLY love the Esso jacket on you. I think it's completely under-rated due to the demand for Ulyse but it's just as stylish.


----------



## birkingal

Tee said:


> Recently paired my Ulyse jacket with my tie-dye Itzel jeans



*Tee*, I just love how all of you are rocking your Ulyse. Most of all, I'm so impressed by the tPFers here looking so remarkably chic and even more so than models. IM, you'd better pay attention to the ladies here.


----------



## birkingal

Amsterdam said:


> Great outfits, *Tee* and *Kaypa*! You both give my new ideas on how to wear the Ulyse.
> 
> @*Flower*: Lovely outfit, especially with the Esso!
> 
> Since everybody is posting pics, I also want to join in, but the pic is lousy. Sorry!
> I was wearing this to pick up my Ulyse right after Yoga class. The black tee+pants are my Yoga clothes:shame:




Amsterdam, THESE are your yoga clothes??!   You look incredible!  *ahem* you'll faint for sure if you ever got to see my exercise gear.


----------



## birkingal

Pairing my broderie anglaise top with my one and only skirt (yup, I only own one).


----------



## angelastoel

birkingal said:


> *Angela*, I love how you paired your Reo pants here. If you asked me a year ago if I'd ever contemplate wearing printed jeans, I would say never. But after seeing you and the rest of the ladies here rocking them....I'm loving them more and more.



to be honest..untill one year ago I thought exactly the same, but Isabel Marant makes the impossible workable!
Yesterday I found the Pink Rivera scarf with 30 % off, I couldn't believe my eyes, YAY!!!!


----------



## am2022

wow!!! what a steal! congrats!



angelastoel said:


> to be honest..untill one year ago I thought exactly the same, but Isabel Marant makes the impossible workable!
> Yesterday I found the Pink Rivera scarf with 30 % off, I couldn't believe my eyes, YAY!!!!


----------



## am2022

this pic put a smile on my lips.. so many pieces worn by just 2 persons!!!  Vogue korea spreadout!


----------



## Kaypa

amacasa said:


> lovely kaypa!!! Got the ulyse late thursday night... haven't tried it as i was packing the kids' stuff.. maybe this weekend!


Thanks amacasa! Can't wait to see mod pics of you wearing the Ulyse!


----------



## Kaypa

Tee said:


> Recently paired my Ulyse jacket with my tie-dye Itzel jeans


You look stunning in the ulyse and itzels! You're always so incredibly stylish Tee!


----------



## Kaypa

Amsterdam said:


> Great outfits, *Tee* and *Kaypa*! You both give my new ideas on how to wear the Ulyse.
> 
> @*Flower*: Lovely outfit, especially with the Esso!
> 
> Since everybody is posting pics, I also want to join in, but the pic is lousy. Sorry!
> I was wearing this to pick up my Ulyse right after Yoga class. The black tee+pants are my Yoga clothes:shame:


Love your look and I really can't wait to see you rocking the ulyse Amsterdam!


----------



## Tee

birkingal said:


> *Tee*, I just love how all of you are rocking your Ulyse. Most of all, I'm so impressed by the tPFers here looking so remarkably chic and even more so than models. IM, you'd better pay attention to the ladies here.





tonkamama said:


> *Tee ~* Thank you girlfriend ...  and you look just fabulous in your ulyse with Itzel jeans!!





Kaypa said:


> You look stunning in the ulyse and itzels! You're always so incredibly stylish Tee!



Thank you for your lovely compliments sweeties!!!


----------



## Kaypa

Thanks so much *nycbagfriend*, *Juneping*, *Tonkamama* and *Birkingal* for your nice words! They mean a lot to me and I really appreciate them!

*Birkingal*, same here, love your blog!!! It's so inspirational!


----------



## flower71

Thank you girls! this thread is moving again, yay!


amacasa said:


> just lovely dear flower~!!!  wish i had those long legs!


sweetie, you def have the legs too...



Tee said:


> Super cute skirt and I love it on you!  It looks so cool styled with the Esso!


 Thanks sweetie! Love your look wth the itzel jeans. i found them to be too tight on me, even in 40



Tee said:


> Recently paired my Ulyse jacket with my tie-dye Itzel jeans





Amsterdam said:


> Great outfits, *Tee* and *Kaypa*! You both give my new ideas on how to wear the Ulyse.
> 
> @*Flower*: Lovely outfit, especially with the Esso!
> 
> Since everybody is posting pics, I also want to join in, but the pic is lousy. Sorry!
> I was wearing this to pick up my Ulyse right after Yoga class. The black tee+pants are my Yoga clothes:shame:


you're gorgeous in that yoga outfit! w o w!



lil tote said:


> Love the Esso jacket on you! Great outfit. I had to return mine in the end cause it just swamped me  (I'm only 5'2")


I know it's so big! I got the 36 and I'm usually a 38/40! Pity the sizes are not consistent at all...

*juneping*, haha, about the skirt's length, no way I could go out with her micro skirts...only on the beach for sure



nycbagfiend said:


> so cute, flower!  i bought the esso in black last week at the IM nyc shop--everything in that soft, crinkly fabric was flying off the shelves!  i think the esso is going to be getting a lot of wear when the cool weather starts creeping back...


Oh, so happy you got an Esso too, in black it's much more versatile! It's so light isn't it?



nycbagfiend said:


> wow--this thread is flying again!  trying to catch up but in the meantime, here's the sade!  i haven't fully decided yet...while i love the fit, not sure the color is the best shade on me?  and maybe i should wait for the new IM leather jacket coming in fall?  i will say, the leather is like butter and even the lining is beyond soft....
> 
> (p.s. wearing f/w 11 'jake' blouse and a pair of a.p.c. cork ease wedges!)


I love the fit on you, the colour I can't quite make out but I'm sure you'll rock it


tonkamama said:


> Lovely skirt, so chic esp with esso!!





tonkamama said:


> *flower ~* you are the perfect model sporting IM classic / casual chic!!  The colors are so vibrant and lively. Every piece & pairing look so effortlessly chic put together!


Thank you beautiful* tonkamama*


----------



## Kaypa

nycbagfiend said:


> wow--this thread is flying again!  trying to catch up but in the meantime, here's the sade!  i haven't fully decided yet...while i love the fit, not sure the color is the best shade on me?  and maybe i should wait for the new IM leather jacket coming in fall?  i will say, the leather is like butter and even the lining is beyond soft....
> 
> (p.s. wearing f/w 11 'jake' blouse and a pair of a.p.c. cork ease wedges!)


I think the Sade looks perfect on you. Love the color, and definitely think it's a keeper. Also really liking those wedges.


----------



## Kaypa

flower71 said:


> another pic, with my Kao jeans...a bit of colour (APC shoes and Vanessa Bruno jumper, IM belt)! Have a great day and will be back to see all these lovely pics on here


Ooooh, love those jeans. I had been eyeing them for quite some time. That color is so nice! You look stunning in them!


----------



## Kaypa

birkingal said:


> Pairing my broderie anglaise top with my one and only skirt (yup, I only own one).


Love how you combined everything! Those sandals are so cute!


----------



## flower71

angelastoel said:


> to be honest..untill one year ago I thought exactly the same, but Isabel Marant makes the impossible workable!
> Yesterday I found the Pink Rivera scarf with 30 % off, I couldn't believe my eyes, YAY!!!!


it's just the right colour for you, we're rivera scarf twins! I haven't worn mine for a few years...(I got one 3 years ago) but I have it hanging in my closet adding a pop of colour in my dressing room


----------



## Tee

flower71 said:


> another pic, with my Kao jeans...a bit of colour (APC shoes and Vanessa Bruno jumper, IM belt)! Have a great day and will be back to see all these lovely pics on here



The color of your Kaos are so pretty and they fit you so well! Lovin' the color combo and you look wonderful sweetie! 



birkingal said:


> Pairing my broderie anglaise top with my one and only skirt (yup, I only own one).



Another super stylish outfit birkingal! That skirt is stunning - love the fabric and your new sandals are just great! 



angelastoel said:


> to be honest..untill one year ago I thought exactly the same, but Isabel Marant makes the impossible workable!
> Yesterday I found the Pink Rivera scarf with 30 % off, I couldn't believe my eyes, YAY!!!!



I love the shade of your scarf, and I really like that jacket too! 



amacasa said:


> this pic put a smile on my lips.. so many pieces worn by just 2 persons!!!  Vogue korea spreadout!



I really like it too!


----------



## flower71

Kaypa said:


> Ooooh, love those jeans. I had been eyeing them for quite some time. That color is so nice! You look stunning in them!


Seems we're back from work? haha. Thanks so much Kaylin, i got these a efw months ago, just love the pop of colour...I am going to try with green too...just a question, your celine sandals, did you get them online or at the boutique? Are they comfy and how much were they if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## juneping

flower71 said:


> another pic, with my Kao jeans...a bit of colour (APC shoes and Vanessa Bruno jumper, IM belt)! Have a great day and will be back to see all these lovely pics on here



i love the fit of the jeans...look great on you!! paired with orange is very summery...



birkingal said:


> Pairing my broderie anglaise top with my one and only skirt (yup, I only own one).


i love the simplicity of the outfit..and the richness of the fabric of the top and the skirt. very chic!!



angelastoel said:


> to be honest..untill one year ago I thought exactly the same, but Isabel Marant makes the impossible workable!
> Yesterday I found the Pink Rivera scarf with 30 % off, I couldn't believe my eyes, YAY!!!!



the color combo looks very amazing on you....you really can pull off the colors....
congrats on the beauty. the color is just so gorgy...i want to move the NL just to get some good deals.


----------



## juneping

Kaypa said:


> Love how you combined everything! Those sandals are so cute!



i still can't leave comments on your blog...so i'll just leave them here...

love the zara jacket w/ HL leggings pairing. so simple yet so chic.
love the itzel + the jennys...they look great together


----------



## Kaypa

flower71 said:


> Seems we're back from work? haha. Thanks so much Kaylin, i got these a efw months ago, just love the pop of colour...I am going to try with green too...just a question, your celine sandals, did you get them online or at the boutique? Are they comfy and how much were they if you don't mind me asking?


 
Haha, it seems so! 
I got the Céline sandals at the Céline boutique in Paris at Rue de Grenelle. For sandals they are surprisingly comfortable and come in several colors. They are approx. 500 euros. You should totally get them.


----------



## Kaypa

juneping said:


> i still can't leave comments on your blog...so i'll just leave them here...
> 
> love the zara jacket w/ HL leggings pairing. so simple yet so chic.
> love the itzel + the jennys...they look great together


 
You can't leave comments on my blog?! That's so weird. You should be able to do that. Do you get some sort of error message? Anyway, I am so sorry for the inconvenience.

Thanks so much for your kind words! I really appreciate it!


----------



## juneping

Kaypa said:


> You can't leave comments on my blog?! That's so weird. You should be able to do that. Do you get some sort of error message? Anyway, I am so sorry for the inconvenience.
> 
> Thanks so much for your kind words! I really appreciate it!



it's more like i did everything accordingly but the comments just weren't showing up (no error messages tho)...i tried few times....


----------



## Kaypa

Ow, that's so strange. I do have to approve every comment before it will be shown, but I did not get any notification from comments you had posted. I am so sorry. I really don't know what could be the reason. My apologies for the inconvenience.


----------



## tonkamama

birkingal said:


> Pairing my broderie anglaise top with my one and only skirt (yup, I only own one).


*Thank you Birkin ~* your cute IM top is what I should add to my IM collection in the future 

Your blog article "6 Ways to Wear Your T-Shirt Dress" ~ so inspiring!!


----------



## tonkamama

angelastoel said:


> to be honest..untill one year ago I thought exactly the same, but Isabel Marant makes the impossible workable!
> Yesterday I found the Pink Rivera scarf with 30 % off, I couldn't believe my eyes, YAY!!!!


*angelastoel ~* The color of the scarf looks very nice on you and your jacket is very unique too.


----------



## tonkamama

Today's  ~ East meets West  

Etoile Louise Jeans, Givenchy sandals & my top is by Yohji Yamamoto, I am also a fan of few great Japanese designers.  Thanks for letting me share .


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> Today's  ~ East meets West
> 
> Etoile Louise Jeans, Givenchy sandals & my top is by Yohji Yamamoto, I am also a fan of few great Japanese designers.  Thanks for letting me share .



are u a fan of issy miyaki?? (sorry not sure about the spelling)...i think he/she has a boutique in soho NYC...

love the red jeans....


----------



## klow-chloe'

tonkamama said:


> Today's ~ East meets West
> 
> Etoile Louise Jeans, Givenchy sandals & my top is by Yohji Yamamoto, I am also a fan of few great Japanese designers. Thanks for letting me share .


 
you look gorgeous!!  love your Etoile Louise Jeans & Yohji Yamamoto top


----------



## KristyDarling

birkingal said:


> *Kristy*!! So good to hear from you. I haven't logged on for the longest time and have just managed to check in every now and then. It's soooo dangerous here. My bank account takes a hit each time one of you ladies model your outfits.



Hey birkingal!!!   Sometimes it's good not to log in and give the bank account a little breather!   DH just gave me a lecture today: "I see you've been visiting that Isabel Marant thread again. Don't be getting any funny ideas."   Where is the trust! lol.


----------



## birkingal

KristyDarling said:


> Hey birkingal!!!   Sometimes it's good not to log in and give the bank account a little breather!   DH just gave me a lecture today: "I see you've been visiting that Isabel Marant thread again. Don't be getting any funny ideas."   Where is the trust! lol.



Tell the hubs that it's far safer that you check out the eye candies here on the IM thread than ogling  hunks


----------



## birkingal

tonkamama said:


> *Thank you Birkin ~* your cute IM top is what I should add to my IM collection in the future
> 
> Your blog article "6 Ways to Wear Your T-Shirt Dress" ~ so inspiring!!




Tonka, I didn't think I'd like the broderie anglaise top this much either. Thank you! I didn't end up chucking that old frumpy t-shirt dress out. I managed to convince myself that it's actually quite versatile


----------



## birkingal

I guess you could tell how desperate I am for warm weather. If I can't wear them out, I might as well photograph the clothes for the blog


----------



## birkingal

tonkamama said:


> Today's  ~ East meets West
> 
> Etoile Louise Jeans, Givenchy sandals & my top is by Yohji Yamamoto, I am also a fan of few great Japanese designers.  Thanks for letting me share .



Tonka, you'll have to email me any IM purchases you make. Each time you post a photo here, I'd dash off to do a frantic search for the clothes you're wearing only to find out they'd sold out  i.e. louise jeans


----------



## flower71

birkingal said:


> I guess you could tell how desperate I am for warm weather. If I can't wear them out, I might as well photograph the clothes for the blog


so funny! I wouldn't think of going out in short shorts unless on the beach...my body has aged


----------



## Kaypa

tonkamama said:


> Today's  ~ East meets West
> 
> Etoile Louise Jeans, Givenchy sandals & my top is by Yohji Yamamoto, I am also a fan of few great Japanese designers.  Thanks for letting me share .


I love this look! You look stylish as always!


----------



## birkingal

flower71 said:


> so funny! I wouldn't think of going out in short shorts unless on the beach...my body has aged



Your so called ageing body is like a model's. What I'd give to be that tall and have legs right up to my armpits.


----------



## HiromiT

Hello!

I'm new and have been lurking here for a while. Am totally admiring everyone's fantastic IM collections and personal style! 

I have a few Etoile pieces from SS11 and SS12 and will try to find time to post modelling pics soon.

But first, I have a question about the Etoile "Calice" crochet dress (the one that Style Heroine wore to her Italy trip). Has anyone tried it and know how it fits? Is it very snug and clingy?  I'm debating between a size 36 and 38. I usually wear a 36 in IM, but don't want the dress to be too clinging...cuz that would be age-inappropriate for me. 

Thanks for any input that you may have!


----------



## am2022

I did see that dress.. so very pretty.. but sorry i can't help you there.
but if you are size 36, i think you can do 36 no?
good luck and of course , welcome! we would like mod pics!!!



HiromiT said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm new and have been lurking here for a while. Am totally admiring everyone's fantastic IM collections and personal style!
> 
> I have a few Etoile pieces from SS11 and SS12 and will try to find time to post modelling pics soon.
> 
> But first, I have a question about the Etoile "Calice" crochet dress (the one that Style Heroine wore to her Italy trip). Has anyone tried it and know how it fits? Is it very snug and clingy? I'm debating between a size 36 and 38. I usually wear a 36 in IM, but don't want the dress to be too clinging...cuz that would be age-inappropriate for me.
> 
> Thanks for any input that you may have!


----------



## am2022

Barneys just went 60% off on marant... i guess Im too late in saying this.. as its pretty quiet here so im assuming everybody is busy !!!


----------



## juneping

my turn of sharing...
got this lurex dress on the NAP int'l sale...it's cheaper than the US second cut.


----------



## HiromiT

Thanks *amacasa*! 

I'm worried because knit dresses can be quite unforgiving  so I didn't want to feel self-conscious in something too clingy. Plus IM's sizing is fairly inconsistent. 

Anyway, I pulled the trigger and ordered the size 38 to be on the safe side. It's cotton so it might shrink a bit in the wash anyway. 

Now I need to figure out what to wear underneath or if I should get the Janet tank dress too! 

But if anyone has tried the dress, please chime in!


amacasa said:


> I did see that dress.. so very pretty.. but sorry i can't help you there.
> but if you are size 36, i think you can do 36 no?
> good luck and of course , welcome! we would like mod pics!!!


----------



## HiromiT

Love this dress on you! Is it the Johni?

*Juneping*, you have great style and an inspirational blog. In fact, I got the ecru Rivera scarf because you made it look so good.  


juneping said:


> my turn of sharing...
> got this lurex dress on the NAP int'l sale...it's cheaper than the US second cut.


----------



## tonkamama

Thank you ladies,

*juneping ~ *You have the legs for this lurex dress...sexy!!  Yes Isaac Miyake is another brand, the fabrics that he used for his clothing line are perfect for travel (no ironing needed...)

*birkingal ~ *Thanks for posting another cute IM T-shirt. I got the louise jeans off eBay  couple months ago...  they were from last year spring summer collection.  



juneping said:


> are u a fan of issy miyaki?? (sorry not sure about the spelling)...i think he/she has a boutique in soho NYC...
> 
> love the red jeans....





klow-chloe' said:


> you look gorgeous!!  love your Etoile Louise Jeans & Yohji Yamamoto top





birkingal said:


> Tonka, you'll have to email me any IM purchases you make. Each time you post a photo here, I'd dash off to do a frantic search for the clothes you're wearing only to find out they'd sold out  i.e. louise jeans





Kaypa said:


> I love this look! You look stylish as always!


----------



## flower71

HiromiT said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm new and have been lurking here for a while. Am totally admiring everyone's fantastic IM collections and personal style!
> 
> I have a few Etoile pieces from SS11 and SS12 and will try to find time to post modelling pics soon.
> 
> But first, I have a question about the Etoile "Calice" crochet dress (the one that Style Heroine wore to her Italy trip). Has anyone tried it and know how it fits? Is it very snug and clingy?  I'm debating between a size 36 and 38. I usually wear a 36 in IM, but don't want the dress to be too clinging...cuz that would be age-inappropriate for me.
> 
> Thanks for any input that you may have!


Welcome! I hope to see lots of mod pics of your IM goodies too...We are such enablers that it gets scary sometimes with our bank account/DH etc


----------



## angelastoel

juneping said:


> my turn of sharing...
> got this lurex dress on the NAP int'l sale...it's cheaper than the US second cut.



looks great on you and I love how you combined it!

I finally found the perfect red pants to go with my red beaded Jordan (I was craving one ever since I got that jacket as I thought that would work so great!)






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## juneping

HiromiT said:


> Love this dress on you! Is it the Johni?
> 
> *Juneping*, you have great style and an inspirational blog. In fact, I got the ecru Rivera scarf because you made it look so good.





tonkamama said:


> Thank you ladies,
> 
> *juneping ~ *You have the legs for this lurex dress...sexy!!  Yes Isaac Miyake is another brand, the fabrics that he used for his clothing line are perfect for travel (no ironing needed...)
> 
> *birkingal ~ *Thanks for posting another cute IM T-shirt. I got the louise jeans off eBay  couple months ago...  they were from last year spring summer collection.





angelastoel said:


> looks great on you and I love how you combined it!
> 
> I finally found the perfect red pants to go with my red beaded Jordan (I was craving one ever since I got that jacket as I thought that would work so great!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



thank you ladies!!

*hiro* - yes..it's the johni dress. NAP US site lost my order so i got it at the int'l site at a better price.

*angela* - love the pairing...the red really compliments the jacket.


----------



## flower71

juneping said:


> my turn of sharing...
> got this lurex dress on the NAP int'l sale...it's cheaper than the US second cut.


that's a great look, with your Gwens...j'adore!


----------



## jellylicious

juneping said:


> my turn of sharing...
> got this lurex dress on the NAP int'l sale...it's cheaper than the US second cut.



nice score! and love the gwens with it.



angelastoel said:


> looks great on you and I love how you combined it!
> 
> I finally found the perfect red pants to go with my red beaded Jordan (I was craving one ever since I got that jacket as I thought that would work so great!)


perfection as usual!


----------



## am2022

loving all the pairings - tonka ( love love the louise... lost on 2 ebay auctions on that pair)
June:  would love a more close up pic of the dress... does this have the haltered neckline? please take a pic without the blazer!!! 
angela: i agree perfect red pants!!


----------



## Tee

tonkamama said:


> Today's  ~ East meets West
> 
> Etoile Louise Jeans, Givenchy sandals & my top is by Yohji Yamamoto, I am also a fan of few great Japanese designers.  Thanks for letting me share .



So pretty tonka! Love those sandals! 



birkingal said:


> I guess you could tell how desperate I am for warm weather. If I can't wear them out, I might as well photograph the clothes for the blog



Great outfit sweetie! 



juneping said:


> my turn of sharing...
> got this lurex dress on the NAP int'l sale...it's cheaper than the US second cut.



Love that dress on you and how you styled it juneping! 



angelastoel said:


> looks great on you and I love how you combined it!
> 
> I finally found the perfect red pants to go with my red beaded Jordan (I was craving one ever since I got that jacket as I thought that would work so great!)



That jacket is beautiful! Nice outfit!!


----------



## deango

A tip from GQ Magazine


----------



## soholaleni

Does anyone happen to know how the Vutti skirt fits? I've actually never bought or tried IM pants/skirts/shorts before so I am clueless 

Thanks!


----------



## soholaleni

deango said:


> A tip from GQ Magazine



Ha! Love this! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Kaypa

juneping said:


> my turn of sharing...
> got this lurex dress on the NAP int'l sale...it's cheaper than the US second cut.


Love your dress and shoes! You're so stylish!


----------



## Kaypa

deango said:


> A tip from GQ Magazine


Haha! So true!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kaypa

soholaleni said:


> Does anyone happen to know how the Vutti skirt fits? I've actually never bought or tried IM pants/skirts/shorts before so I am clueless
> 
> Thanks!


Don't know how the sizing is of that skirt, but that is a very cute skirt!


----------



## angelastoel

deango said:


> A tip from GQ Magazine



so funny, thanks for posting!
and I will pass it on to my boyfriend (he doesn't like IM because I spent so much money on her clothes...)


----------



## juneping

jellylicious said:


> nice score! and love the gwens with it.
> 
> 
> perfection as usual!





amacasa said:


> loving all the pairings - tonka ( love love the louise... lost on 2 ebay auctions on that pair)
> June:  would love a more close up pic of the dress... does this have the haltered neckline? please take a pic without the blazer!!!
> angela: i agree perfect red pants!!





Tee said:


> So pretty tonka! Love those sandals!
> 
> 
> 
> Great outfit sweetie!
> 
> 
> 
> Love that dress on you and how you styled it juneping!
> 
> 
> 
> That jacket is beautiful! Nice outfit!!





Kaypa said:


> Love your dress and shoes! You're so stylish!



thank you ladies!!

*ama *- it's not haltered neck...but the dress is cut rather low for me even tho i had the janet dress layered underneath. i had to wear a jacket when i wore it to work. NYC has been very unbearablely hot these two days...like walking in an oven. i'll take more photos when i wear it next time...


----------



## Straight-Laced

soholaleni said:


> Does anyone happen to know how the Vutti skirt fits? I've actually never bought or tried IM pants/skirts/shorts before so I am clueless
> 
> Thanks!



Hi soholaleni - I tried the Vutti skirt early in the season but returned it because it didn't suit my shape.
From what I can recall the skirt is true to size & the size is quite flexible because it can be worn high on the waist as in the pic you posted or quite low on the hip. When I wore it on the waist it was too short for my liking and on the hip it didn't flatter, probably because I'm hourglass shaped from the waist down so the fabric pooffed out and made my rear look "beamy"  
Don't let me put you off it - I'm super fussy about fit!  I like the skirt a lot and the fabric is lovely but I couldn't get it to work for me.


----------



## soholaleni

Kaypa said:


> Don't know how the sizing is of that skirt, but that is a very cute skirt!



I know, I really like it!



Straight-Laced said:


> Hi soholaleni - I tried the Vutti skirt early in the season but returned it because it didn't suit my shape.
> From what I can recall the skirt is true to size & the size is quite flexible because it can be worn high on the waist as in the pic you posted or quite low on the hip. When I wore it on the waist it was too short for my liking and on the hip it didn't flatter, probably because I'm hourglass shaped from the waist down so the fabric pooffed out and made my rear look "beamy"
> Don't let me put you off it - I'm super fussy about fit!  I like the skirt a lot and the fabric is lovely but I couldn't get it to work for me.



Thanks so much for the help! I can completely understand what you mean. I am kinda curvy and was worried how it would look. However, I found it half price so I think I will give it a try..we'll see!


----------



## sep

Does anyone know if it is still possible to find the sneakers in this pic?


----------



## HiromiT

Thanks *flower*!  Yes, you're so right about the enabling and its consequences! I promised DH that I'd be good this season, shop in my closet, yadda yadda,  yet I still managed to pick up the Abut sweater, Helba top, Ito jacket, Calice dress, camel Dickers, and taupe Jennys (albeit all on sale) but still....And now I'm contemplating the Merry sandals 

This forum IS dangerous. 



flower71 said:


> Welcome! I hope to see lots of mod pics of your IM goodies too...We are such enablers that it gets scary sometimes with our bank account/DH etc


----------



## HiromiT

What a stunning outfit! The Jordan is such a standout piece. 


angelastoel said:


> looks great on you and I love how you combined it!
> 
> I finally found the perfect red pants to go with my red beaded Jordan (I was craving one ever since I got that jacket as I thought that would work so great!)
> 
> http://toothfairyfashiontale.blogspot.nl/[/IMG]


----------



## stefeilnately

HiromiT said:


> Thanks *flower*!  Yes, you're so right about the enabling and its consequences! I promised DH that I'd be good this season, shop in my closet, yadda yadda,  yet I still managed to pick up the Abut sweater, Helba top, Ito jacket, Calice dress, camel Dickers, and taupe Jennys (albeit all on sale) but still....And now I'm contemplating the Merry sandals
> 
> This forum IS dangerous.



The merry sandals run extremely narrow and I do not have broad feet. So this is something you might consider


----------



## flower71

sep said:


> Does anyone know if it is still possible to find the sneakers in this pic?


welcome to this thread
there is a thread already existing in the glass slipper subforum. Isabel Marant 
HTH


----------



## Jaded81

Ladies, need your opinion.... should I keep this Red Ritchi Sweater? So far I have only worn it once since purchasing it...


----------



## juneping

The fit is great...you'll use it alot after you move to Canada.


----------



## HiromiT

Ah, good to know. Thanks for the tip, *stefeilnately*!  Fortunately, I can try them on before buying, so if they're too narrow, my wallet will look like this: 


stefeilnately said:


> The merry sandals run extremely narrow and I do not have broad feet. So this is something you might consider


----------



## am2022

Very nice jaded! Keep !
Coc just went 50% off!!!
Rea sandals 38 and 40 in nude, esso jacket in sky-blue tie dye and so many items still available!!!


----------



## HiromiT

Wow, looks great on you! 

It'll come in handy for Canada's climate. Our summers are quite short, so you can wear it practically year round. I have the ecru version and wear it every season except summer. Layer a tank underneath in spring; layer a cashmere or thermal T in fall/winter.




Jaded81 said:


> Ladies, need your opinion.... should I keep this Red Ritchi Sweater? So far I have only worn it once since purchasing it...


----------



## Jaded81

JunePing & Amacasa: Thanks for your opinions


----------



## Jaded81

HiromiT said:
			
		

> Wow, looks great on you!
> 
> It'll come in handy for Canada's climate. Our summers are quite short, so you can wear it practically year round. I have the ecru version and wear it every season except summer. Layer a tank underneath in spring; layer a cashmere or thermal T in fall/winter.



I have the ecru version too! Was thinking of just keeping that one and letting this one go. 

What colour should I wear if I wear a long sleeved top/thin sweater underneath as this is red?


----------



## Jaded81

amacasa said:
			
		

> Very nice jaded! Keep !
> Coc just went 50% off!!!
> Rea sandals 38 and 40 in nude, esso jacket in sky-blue tie dye and so many items still available!!!



Half tempted by the Rea sandals... Had to return the 39 bc it was too big and the straps too loose. The 38 might fit length wise but am thinking that the straps might still be too loose because the straps on the 38 was ridiculously loose on me!


----------



## lil tote

Jaded81 said:
			
		

> Ladies, need your opinion.... should I keep this Red Ritchi Sweater? So far I have only worn it once since purchasing it...



I think it looks really nice on you!


----------



## flower71

Jaded81 said:


> Ladies, need your opinion.... should I keep this Red Ritchi Sweater? So far I have only worn it once since purchasing it...


Sweetie, it's a keeper! i love it and it'll come in handy in spring, autumn and winter, in Canada (maybe even on some cool summer evenings too)


----------



## Kaypa

Jaded81 said:


> Ladies, need your opinion.... should I keep this Red Ritchi Sweater? So far I have only worn it once since purchasing it...


It looks great on you A.! Definitely a keeper. I have the same sweater and wear it all the time, such a great piece!


----------



## Tee

Jaded81 said:


> Ladies, need your opinion.... should I keep this Red Ritchi Sweater? So far I have only worn it once since purchasing it...



I say keep it! It's such a pretty sweater!


----------



## tonkamama

Jaded81 said:


> Ladies, need your opinion.... should I keep this Red Ritchi Sweater? So far I have only worn it once since purchasing it...


Please keep it girlfriend!!     I really need to collect few of these IM sweaters, so chic and versatile.


----------



## AEGIS

angelastoel said:


> looks great on you and I love how you combined it!
> 
> I finally found the perfect red pants to go with my red beaded Jordan (I was craving one ever since I got that jacket as I thought that would work so great!)



super cute look!


----------



## gymangel812

how common is fake IM? is there anything i should look out for? looking at a dress...


----------



## Jaded81

Thank you so much for your input everyone! I'll keep it for now! 

Btw, what color top should I wear underneath?


----------



## Jaded81

Argh, tried to do the multi-quote thing but it didn't work!!


----------



## Kaypa

Jaded81 said:


> Thank you so much for your input everyone! I'll keep it for now!
> 
> Btw, what color top should I wear underneath?


I think any basic color should work. I'm not really a _ton sur ton _type, so I normally wear a white, black or grey colored tee underneath, but that's just me.


----------



## HiromiT

I agree -- one of those neutral colors would work. Navy as well, since I think the sweater has navy in it, right? I guess if you really want the red to pop, you could layer red underneath.



Kaypa said:


> I think any basic color should work. I'm not really a _ton sur ton _type, so I normally wear a white, black or grey colored tee underneath, but that's just me.


----------



## HiromiT

OK, here's my sad attempt to post modelling pics of a few pieces. I'm terrible at accessorizing so these pics look pretty blah.

I really admire those of you who blog and post such inspirational pics. I've got lots to learn! 

First up...Helba top. Definitely my go-to top this spring.


----------



## HiromiT

Next...Abut sweater layered with white tank and grey tank. Not sure if either really works. Any suggestions?


----------



## HiromiT

Third...green Sam scarf with IM-inspired mesh top. Gosh I need accessories!


----------



## HiromiT

Last...ecru Rivera scarf w/ Zara linen T.


----------



## Kaypa

HiromiT said:


> Last...ecru Rivera scarf w/ Zara linen T.


Love all these items! You look great in IM! Maybe try a black tank top underneath the Abut sweater? Although I think the white and grey work as well. I never wear accessories as well. Somehow I missed the talent of combining nice accessories to complement my outfit. I admire everyone that can really style an outfit with the perfect accessories. Anyway, congrats with all these beautiful items! IM is really made for you!


----------



## juneping

*HiromiT* - love all your pieces!! we are rivera scarf sisters...


----------



## juneping

Kaypa said:


> Love all these items! You look great in IM! Maybe try a black tank top underneath the Abut sweater? Although I think the white and grey work as well. I never wear accessories as well. Somehow I missed the talent of combining nice accessories to complement my outfit. I admire everyone that can really style an outfit with the perfect accessories. Anyway, congrats with all these beautiful items! IM is really made for you!



i am not big on accessories as well, except scarves.
i am trying to use few pieces....like summer i wear more bracelets and necklace...but sometimes i just really don't want to be bothered....especially the colder days.


----------



## chantal

Anyone pre-order the Bekett sneakers in Rogue?

I did on Saturday from La Garconne and now I am worrying perhaps they will be hard to make outfits with. 

Perhaps I can cancel? I really want the Anthracite, I think it will be much easier to pair things with.

Opinions?


----------



## jellylicious

Jaded81 said:


> Ladies, need your opinion.... should I keep this Red Ritchi Sweater? So far I have only worn it once since purchasing it...


I used to live in Vancouver-you're def could wear it almost all year round there except for summer time. KEEPERS!!!



HiromiT said:


> Next...Abut sweater layered with white tank and grey tank. Not sure if either really works. Any suggestions?





HiromiT said:


> Last...ecru Rivera scarf w/ Zara linen T.


Nice haul! I also wish i could be one of those girls who have a knack of accessorizing an outfit. Love the scarves-such an easy way to dress up an outfit.


----------



## tonkamama

chantal said:


> Anyone pre-order the Bekett sneakers in Rogue?
> 
> I did on Saturday from La Garconne and now I am worrying perhaps they will be hard to make outfits with.
> 
> Perhaps I can cancel? I really want the Anthracite, I think it will be much easier to pair things with.
> 
> Opinions?


I think all depend on your personal style.  Rogue is a pretty color but I would prefer black or gray if they are my 1st pair and I can only get one pair for the season.


----------



## jellylicious

chantal said:


> Anyone pre-order the Bekett sneakers in Rogue?
> 
> I did on Saturday from La Garconne and now I am worrying perhaps they will be hard to make outfits with.
> 
> Perhaps I can cancel? I really want the Anthracite, I think it will be much easier to pair things with.
> 
> Opinions?


Chantal-I pulled the trigger on the rouge as well! And i have the same exact thoughts/reservations about the rouge since the anthracite is a safer/easier color. I do think the rouge could go with almost everything. I wear a lot of black so it would add some zest to my outfits. Love to hear you ladies opinions too!!!


----------



## tonkamama

HiromiT said:


> Next...Abut sweater layered with white tank and grey tank. Not sure if either really works. Any suggestions?


Lovely!!  You got some great collections here.  I would wear a black tan for the sweater.  

As for accessories, all depends on how comfortable you are wearing them.  Go with fewer pieces and classic styles.   The bracelets and necklace you have on with your outfits are really nice (love your scarf!)!!  

I love and wearing accessories.  I have few pieces that I must have them on before heading out the door due to sentimental value (like my watch, Tiffany ring & a snake diamond ring which was a gift from my mother).  Then I would add pieces that I collected over period of times ....


----------



## Jaded81

jellylicious said:
			
		

> I used to live in Vancouver-you're def could wear it almost all year round there except for summer time. KEEPERS!!!
> 
> Nice haul! I also wish i could be one of those girls who have a knack of accessorizing an outfit. Love the scarves-such an easy way to dress up an outfit.



Really? Awhhh darn! If you were still there we could go for coffee and talk IM!! Where are you located now? Haha yes I decided to keep the sweater for now due to the overwhelming response from the ladies here


----------



## Jaded81

HiromiT said:
			
		

> Last...ecru Rivera scarf w/ Zara linen T.



Love all your pieces, esp the Rivera (but I'm prob biased bc I have that scarf too! ). I agree with Kaypa, maybe wear a black or grey tank underneath the abut sweater?


----------



## Jaded81

HiromiT said:
			
		

> I agree -- one of those neutral colors would work. Navy as well, since I think the sweater has navy in it, right? I guess if you really want the red to pop, you could layer red underneath.



Yes it has navy I never really thought of layering with navy! Thank you so much for the suggestion!


----------



## Jaded81

Kaypa said:
			
		

> I think any basic color should work. I'm not really a ton sur ton type, so I normally wear a white, black or grey colored tee underneath, but that's just me.



Thanks for your suggestion! So far I have only thought of layering with black!


----------



## Jaded81

juneping said:
			
		

> my turn of sharing...
> got this lurex dress on the NAP int'l sale...it's cheaper than the US second cut.



Congrats! Such a pretty dress! And it goes really well with the Gwens!


----------



## Jaded81

birkingal said:
			
		

> I guess you could tell how desperate I am for warm weather. If I can't wear them out, I might as well photograph the clothes for the blog



Lol you have the opposite problem of me! Love the pairing!


----------



## Jaded81

tonkamama said:
			
		

> Today's  ~ East meets West
> 
> Etoile Louise Jeans, Givenchy sandals & my top is by Yohji Yamamoto, I am also a fan of few great Japanese designers.  Thanks for letting me share .


 
Red looks great on you T! Very chic as usual


----------



## Jaded81

angelastoel said:
			
		

> to be honest..untill one year ago I thought exactly the same, but Isabel Marant makes the impossible workable!
> Yesterday I found the Pink Rivera scarf with 30 % off, I couldn't believe my eyes, YAY!!!!
> http://toothfairyfashiontale.blogspot.nl/



Congrats! Btw, recently I have not been able to see any of the pics that you post on your blog for some reason?


----------



## Jaded81

birkingal said:
			
		

> Pairing my broderie anglaise top with my one and only skirt (yup, I only own one).



I'm not really a skirt person either. I too only have one skirt! It really is a hassle - you have to sit properly, walk in a lady like fashion hehe. When are you going to do a proper mod pic for us?


----------



## Jaded81

flower71 said:
			
		

> another pic, with my Kao jeans...a bit of colour (APC shoes and Vanessa Bruno jumper, IM belt)! Have a great day and will be back to see all these lovely pics on here



You are definately the most stylish doctor I have ever seen!!!


----------



## flower71

HiromiT said:


> Next...Abut sweater layered with white tank and grey tank. Not sure if either really works. Any suggestions?


we're halba twins! love all your IM pics.
I'd wear a black tank or white tank under the Abut sweater. I love your green pants too...


----------



## Jaded81

Amsterdam said:
			
		

> Great outfits, Tee and Kaypa! You both give my new ideas on how to wear the Ulyse.
> 
> @Flower: Lovely outfit, especially with the Esso!
> 
> Since everybody is posting pics, I also want to join in, but the pic is lousy. Sorry!
> I was wearing this to pick up my Ulyse right after Yoga class. The black tee+pants are my Yoga clothes:shame:



That is your yoga outfit? Glad I'm not in your class! I'll look like a bum next to you!


----------



## Jaded81

Tee said:
			
		

> Recently paired my Ulyse jacket with my tie-dye Itzel jeans



I love how versatile this jacket is! I personally never would have thought to put both together! Lovely!


----------



## am2022

loving all your pieces..congrats and welcome!!!


HiromiT said:


> OK, here's my sad attempt to post modelling pics of a few pieces. I'm terrible at accessorizing so these pics look pretty blah.
> 
> I really admire those of you who blog and post such inspirational pics. I've got lots to learn!
> 
> First up...Helba top. Definitely my go-to top this spring.


----------



## ElleFlowers

Jaded81 said:


> Ladies, need your opinion.... should I keep this Red Ritchi Sweater? So far I have only worn it once since purchasing it...


 
I just love the ritchie sweater, if you consider selling it please let me know


----------



## HiromiT

whoops, double-post but multi-quote works!


----------



## jellylicious

Jaded81 said:


> Really? Awhhh darn! If you were still there we could go for coffee and talk IM!! Where are you located now? Haha yes I decided to keep the sweater for now due to the overwhelming response from the ladies here


Good-you're keeping it!  Yea-too bad-i would love that! Do you know boutiques there that carries IM? I do visit once in awhile to see my folks-I'm in Boston and i think there's only 2 stores here that has IM. Sad!


----------



## HiromiT

Thank you for your kind words, ladies!  You&#8217;re so right about wearing a black tank with the Abut &#8211; it looks better and more polished.

Part of my challenge is figuring out what to pair with what. Some of you  say you don&#8217;t accessorize much, but you always look so chic with the  right jacket or shoes. I need to observe and learn...

*juneping* &#8211; I&#8217;m a scarf addict too! My neck gets cold easily.   But like you, I don&#8217;t wear much jewellery in the winter. I&#8217;m afraid  necklaces will get tangled in a scarf and bracelets will get caught in  sweater and coat sleeves! 

*Kaypa* &#8211; You totally know how to accessorize w/ your lovely Celine bag and shoes! 

*jaded81 *&#8211; So glad you&#8217;re keeping the red Ritchie. You can&#8217;t have too many sweaters when you live in Canada.

*flower71* &#8211; My green jeans are AG &#8220;Farrah&#8221; skinnys. It took me a while to warm up to colored jeans, but I love them now.


Kaypa said:


> Love all these items! You look great in IM! Maybe try a black tank top underneath the Abut sweater? Although I think the white and grey work as well. I never wear accessories as well. Somehow I missed the talent of combining nice accessories to complement my outfit. I admire everyone that can really style an outfit with the perfect accessories. Anyway, congrats with all these beautiful items! IM is really made for you!





juneping said:


> *HiromiT* - love all your pieces!! we are rivera scarf sisters...





jellylicious said:


> I used to live in Vancouver-you're def could wear it almost all year round there except for summer time. KEEPERS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice haul! I also wish i could be one of those girls who have a knack of accessorizing an outfit. Love the scarves-such an easy way to dress up an outfit.





tonkamama said:


> Lovely!!  You got some great collections here.  I would wear a black tan for the sweater.
> 
> As for accessories, all depends on how comfortable you are wearing them.  Go with fewer pieces and classic styles.   The bracelets and necklace you have on with your outfits are really nice (love your scarf!)!!
> 
> I love and wearing accessories.  I have few pieces that I must have them on before heading out the door due to sentimental value (like my watch, Tiffany ring & a snake diamond ring which was a gift from my mother).  Then I would add pieces that I collected over period of times ....





Jaded81 said:


> Love all your pieces, esp the Rivera (but I'm prob biased bc I have that scarf too! ). I agree with Kaypa, maybe wear a black or grey tank underneath the abut sweater?





flower71 said:


> we're halba twins! love all your IM pics.
> I'd wear a black tank or white tank under the Abut sweater. I love your green pants too...





amacasa said:


> loving all your pieces..congrats and welcome!!!


----------



## HiromiT

So, I got the Merry sandals in tan. They do run narrow and I could've taken one size up but at least my toes and heels don't hang over, phew! 

The leather is so soft and supple! I hope these will look good with my soon-to-arrive Calice dress.


----------



## jellylicious

HiromiT said:


> So, I got the Merry sandals in tan. They do run narrow and I could've taken one size up but at least my toes and heels don't hang over, phew!
> 
> The leather is so soft and supple! I hope these will look good with my soon-to-arrive Calice dress.


They look comfy! Perfect for summertime! And btw, you have lovely toes! I was tempted by the Calice too but already owned the Ami long sleeve in black-a bit too redundant. What color did you get?


----------



## Kaypa

HiromiT said:


> So, I got the Merry sandals in tan. They do run narrow and I could've taken one size up but at least my toes and heels don't hang over, phew!
> 
> The leather is so soft and supple! I hope these will look good with my soon-to-arrive Calice dress.


Thanks for your kind words! I am horrible with jewelry though! 
Oh, I love your Merrys. They look so cute on you! Am currently watching them and hoping for a second markdown before buying them. It does worry me that they run very narrow. Do you think that the leather will stretch with wear or do you think it would be best to size up? You have beautiful feet, so these look like a perfect fit on you!


----------



## Jayne1

Am I crazy to check LVA everyday to see if they had those multi coloured tees shown under the boucle knit cardigan and boucle knit jacket? They may not even be Etoile!

Does anyone know when they add more items?


----------



## juneping

HiromiT said:


> So, I got the Merry sandals in tan. They do run narrow and I could've taken one size up but at least my toes and heels don't hang over, phew!
> 
> The leather is so soft and supple! I hope these will look good with my soon-to-arrive Calice dress.



nice feet...toes are even length, no bunions, no corns.....


----------



## Jaded81

Kaypa said:
			
		

> As promised, here's a pic of me wearing the ulyse parka, muddy sweater of S/S '11, itzel jeans and Jenny boots. Thanks for sharing!



Everything works really well together, love it!


----------



## Jaded81

tb-purselover said:
			
		

> Hi, hi I'm here! But only periodically due to limited internet access via smartphone. I'm on a trip for a month in Russia and then we will head to Sweden and Copenhagen. Due to travel to Russia I didn't pack too much IM because they told me not to stand out and to blend in. They did not want me to draw too much attention to myself. So no bbags, nice jackets, IM or any nice pieces. Although there are a lot of women who are beautiful and dressed so well - such amazing fashion sense. I'm feeling a little under dressed.
> 
> So, unfortunately no mod pics coming from me . Please keep the IM mod. pics coming as I  am missing my IM.



It is definately better to be safe than sorry! Dont worry, the month will whizz past! In the meantime, enjoy your trip!!! Am so jealous!


----------



## Jaded81

jellybebe said:
			
		

> So excited! My most fave fashion blogger ever is selling me a Yuli scarf! (the one with red, yellow, green stripes) I have been looking for it for a long time and tried to buy replacements, to no avail!



Congrats!!


----------



## Jaded81

tonkamama said:
			
		

> This pic was taken couple weeks ago.  Margo black blazer with zilah jeans.  I really love this blazer as it is so easy to dress up and down, a everyday and go anywhere blazer.



Those are definately investment pieces! Very chic!


----------



## Jaded81

KristyDarling said:
			
		

> Just popping in to say hi! I've missed you guys!   I've been purposely avoiding this thread for the last 6 months or so because it is pure DANGER! lol.  I haven't gotten anything in all that time (patting self on back, haha)  except for the Iris jacket from the NAP sale, and a pair of IM dangly silver earrings.  For fall, I'm eyeing the stripey wool and mohair knit cardie (http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.aspx?#getData.aspx|CallType=Product&prodId=1JT3&des=E1C&cat=&gender=women&group=&vendorColor=Tk9CTCBOT0lSL0JMRVU=&season=actual&seasProdID=56I), and the printed courduroy jeans from her Etoile line. As for shoes, I can't make up my mind between the lower-heeled Barrys and something I've been craving for a few years now -- the Chloe Susannas (hoping for silver stud version!).
> 
> These 3 (and hopefully 1 Celine bag!) will likely be my only big-ticket purchases this fall. I'm really trying to limit myself to just a few "impact pieces" that will get a lot of wear, as opposed to collecting IM for quantity's sake. It's just too easy to get caught up in the thrill of the hunt...and then poof! There goes my entire play budget!   Instead, I'll live vicariously through all of you IM power buyers -- I'm looking forward to seeing everyone's purchases this fall!



Lovely to see you! I totally understand about budgeting and the thrill of the hunt. Sometimes I have to take a step back and ask myself if I really really want an item and how practical it will be!


----------



## Jaded81

nycbagfiend said:
			
		

> the mod photos are slowly but surely trickling in!  this is the jim romper--it's a bit girly and i might be a bit too old for it, but i'm keeping it--it's super-comfortable and lightweight and perfect for playground stomping with my daughter!  i wore it the other day--threw an old jcrew denim button down over it in the cooler AM (removed that by time the noon sun heated things up!)



The romper is really cute on you and the Sade is tdf!


----------



## Jaded81

jellylicious said:
			
		

> Good-you're keeping it!  Yea-too bad-i would love that! Do you know boutiques there that carries IM? I do visit once in awhile to see my folks-I'm in Boston and i think there's only 2 stores here that has IM. Sad!



I think a boutique called Mischa? Lucky girl... we have zilch here!


----------



## Jaded81

HiromiT said:
			
		

> So, I got the Merry sandals in tan. They do run narrow and I could've taken one size up but at least my toes and heels don't hang over, phew!
> 
> The leather is so soft and supple! I hope these will look good with my soon-to-arrive Calice dress.



Ohhhhhhh they look really good on you!! You're tempting me now!!!!


----------



## Jaded81

juneping said:
			
		

> nice feet...toes are even length, no bunions, no corns.....



Lol i hate my feet! Long, skinny and my second toe is like one shoe size longer than the rest!!


----------



## HiromiT

*jelly* &#8211; They are super comfy! I wore them today and they felt didn&#8217;t feel like new sandals, no &#8220;breaking in" required.

  Oh my, you are too kind! I had the worst feet for many years! But thanks to my excellent pedicurist, my toes are kept in tip-top shape every month now. 

     I can&#8217;t remember what the Ami looks like but is it an open knit dress too? True, you probably don&#8217;t need two black ones but how about the Calice in green? Such a cool color! 

  I got it in black and it arrived today. I LOVE it! It will be so easy to wear especially while on vacation. Just roll it up in the suitcase and then throw it on for a casual dinner on a beach or at a resort.

  Will post modeling pics as soon as my tank dress arrives. I ordered an American Vintage dress that is very similar to IM&#8217;s Janet. 



jellylicious said:


> They look comfy! Perfect for summertime! And btw, you have lovely toes! I was tempted by the Calice too but already owned the Ami long sleeve in black-a bit too redundant. What color did you get?


----------



## HiromiT

*Kaypa* &#8211; The sandals don&#8217;t run super narrow but they are more narrow than, say, a Prada or Gucci sandal. Sometimes, I like a wider sandal to account for hot, swollen feet. 

     I wore the Merrys today to test their stretchability and they will definitely stretch due to the soft leather. They didn&#8217;t feel like new sandals and are so light and airy!

  For reference I&#8217;m a US7 and my Merrys are FR37 as are my Dickers from this season. I think this year&#8217;s IM shoes are a little bigger?

  I didn&#8217;t get to try a FR38 but that would&#8217;ve given me a bit more space past the heel, which would&#8217;ve looked nicer. So I grabbed the 37s since they are 50% off!

  It&#8217;s hard to say if sizing up will make a difference in width. I imagine it&#8217;s mainly the length that changes from size to size but you never know.

  Here are pics showing measurements in two spots but not sure if it will help you. Let me know if you want other measurements.

I do hope you get to try and then nab them at the second markdown!



Kaypa said:


> Thanks for your kind words! I am horrible with jewelry though!
> Oh, I love your Merrys. They look so cute on you! Am currently watching them and hoping for a second markdown before buying them. It does worry me that they run very narrow. Do you think that the leather will stretch with wear or do you think it would be best to size up? You have beautiful feet, so these look like a perfect fit on you!


----------



## HiromiT

Thanks, I love them! So soft, comfy, and light. If I could, I'd get another pair in bottle green!



Jaded81 said:


> Ohhhhhhh they look really good on you!! You're tempting me now!!!!


----------



## HiromiT

*june* - You crack me up!  I had the worst feet for many years and was afflicted with some of the problems that you mentioned. But my awesome pedicurist makes my feet look half decent these days. 


juneping said:


> nice feet...toes are even length, no bunions, no corns.....


----------



## stefeilnately

HiromiT said:


> So, I got the Merry sandals in tan. They do run narrow and I could've taken one size up but at least my toes and heels don't hang over, phew!
> 
> The leather is so soft and supple! I hope these will look good with my soon-to-arrive Calice dress.



Glad they worked out for you! I ordered both 36 and 37 and it was just too snug for me! congrats


----------



## tonkamama

HiromiT said:


> So, I got the Merry sandals in tan. They do run narrow and I could've taken one size up but at least my toes and heels don't hang over, phew!
> 
> The leather is so soft and supple! I hope these will look good with my soon-to-arrive Calice dress.


Cute sandals.  So glad to see a mod picture here,these sandals look very nice.


----------



## flower71

Just what I was thinking! You've got beautiful feet and those sandals look good on you. I have wide ugly feet and I knew I had to stay away from those sandals 
Actually, I am dreaming of Celine or givenchy sandals and I am wondering if my feet aren't too wide for those shoes...maybe I'll just have to  stick to my boots/sneakers/flat shoes...





juneping said:


> nice feet...toes are even length, no bunions, no corns.....





HiromiT said:


> So, I got the Merry sandals in tan. They do run narrow and I could've taken one size up but at least my toes and heels don't hang over, phew!
> 
> The leather is so soft and supple! I hope these will look good with my soon-to-arrive Calice dress.


----------



## Kaypa

HiromiT said:


> *Kaypa*  The sandals dont run super narrow but they are more narrow than, say, a Prada or Gucci sandal. Sometimes, I like a wider sandal to account for hot, swollen feet.
> 
> I wore the Merrys today to test their stretchability and they will definitely stretch due to the soft leather. They didnt feel like new sandals and are so light and airy!
> 
> For reference Im a US7 and my Merrys are FR37 as are my Dickers from this season. I think this years IM shoes are a little bigger?
> 
> I didnt get to try a FR38 but that wouldve given me a bit more space past the heel, which wouldve looked nicer. So I grabbed the 37s since they are 50% off!
> 
> Its hard to say if sizing up will make a difference in width. I imagine its mainly the length that changes from size to size but you never know.
> 
> Here are pics showing measurements in two spots but not sure if it will help you. Let me know if you want other measurements.
> 
> I do hope you get to try and then nab them at the second markdown!


 
Thanks so much for the extra info and the measurements! This is certainly very useful! I'll try to check out some boutiques that sell IM this weekend and am keeping a close watch online... fingers crossed! I will let you know if I have managed to get a pair! Again, many thanks!


----------



## tonkamama

Today's outfit ~ I love summer but I really miss dressing up for the winter .  Reos pants, T by Alexandra Wang silk shirt and sandals by Givenchy.  Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## jellylicious

tonkamama said:


> Today's outfit ~ I love summer but I really miss dressing up for the winter .  Reos pants, T by Alexandra Wang silk shirt and sandals by Givenchy.  Thank you for letting me share.



You look beautiful! I love the yellow bal with it-the whole outfit makes me smile.


----------



## Jayne1

tonkamama said:


> Today's outfit ~ I love summer but I really miss dressing up for the winter .  Reos pants, T by Alexandra Wang silk shirt and sandals by Givenchy.  Thank you for letting me share.


So pretty!


----------



## am2022

I love love everything tonka!!!


UOTE=tonkamama;22235791]Today's outfit ~ I love summer but I really miss dressing up for the winter .  Reos pants, T by Alexandra Wang silk shirt and sandals by Givenchy.  Thank you for letting me share.  






[/QUOTE]


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> Today's outfit ~ I love summer but I really miss dressing up for the winter .  Reos pants, T by Alexandra Wang silk shirt and sandals by Givenchy.  Thank you for letting me share.



tonka, looking hot. you wear the jeans so well....can we have a close up of the sandals next time??


----------



## Kaypa

tonkamama said:
			
		

> Today's outfit ~ I love summer but I really miss dressing up for the winter .  Reos pants, T by Alexandra Wang silk shirt and sandals by Givenchy.  Thank you for letting me share.



Wow! You look perfect!


----------



## pinkmotels

net a porter got a delivery of etoile and some dicker boots. i managed to nab a pair of the camel/cognac ones (ones i got last year were too big) im hoping they run true to size/not a size small as they used to... i got a french 38 so fingers crossed. 
was tempted to get an etoile jersey wrap skirt but i think ill wait and see what else comes later in the season..


----------



## pinkmotels

also im really trying to hunt down a pair of the betty wedge suede sneakers (i think theyre called betty) from last season but all i can find are bekkets. does anyone know if she's redoing the betty style?


----------



## HiromiT

double post


----------



## HiromiT

Thank you so much, ladies! 

*stefeilnately*, I'm sorry they didn't work out for you.  Hopefully, Ms. Marant will tweak the sizing of her sandals next summer.

*flower*, do give your feet a chance and at least try the Celines or Givenchys!  Heels like those will only enhance your already gorgeous long legs!

*kaypa*, crossing my fingers for you, good luck!!!


stefeilnately said:


> Glad they worked out for you! I ordered both 36 and 37 and it was just too snug for me! congrats





tonkamama said:


> Cute sandals.  So glad to see a mod picture here,these sandals look very nice.





flower71 said:


> Just what I was thinking! You've got beautiful feet and those sandals look good on you. I have wide ugly feet and I knew I had to stay away from those sandals
> Actually, I am dreaming of Celine or givenchy sandals and I am wondering if my feet aren't too wide for those shoes...maybe I'll just have to  stick to my boots/sneakers/flat shoes...





Kaypa said:


> Thanks so much for the extra info and the measurements! This is certainly very useful! I'll try to check out some boutiques that sell IM this weekend and am keeping a close watch online... fingers crossed! I will let you know if I have managed to get a pair! Again, many thanks!


----------



## HiromiT

You look so chic! Love burst of color from your Balenciaga bag!



tonkamama said:


> Today's outfit ~ I love summer but I really miss dressing up for the winter .  Reos pants, T by Alexandra Wang silk shirt and sandals by Givenchy.  Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## flower71

tonkamama said:


> Today's outfit ~ I love summer but I really miss dressing up for the winter .  Reos pants, T by Alexandra Wang silk shirt and sandals by Givenchy.  Thank you for letting me share.


Looking great as usual tonka!! that bbag is tdf...How many bbags have you got? And you are so lucky for having hot weather, I assure you, in July, it must be nice and warm, or else how will we wear those skirts/dresses /tops and sandals?


----------



## am2022

I think betty sneakers in 7 colors will be available at matches anytime today or tom!!!  I will post here once i see it!!! Congrats on the dickers!



pinkmotels said:


> also im really trying to hunt down a pair of the betty wedge suede sneakers (i think theyre called betty) from last season but all i can find are bekkets. does anyone know if she's redoing the betty style?


----------



## oatmella

pinkmotels said:


> net a porter got a delivery of etoile and some dicker boots. i managed to nab a pair of the camel/cognac ones (ones i got last year were too big) im hoping they run true to size/not a size small as they used to... i got a french 38 so fingers crossed.
> was tempted to get an etoile jersey wrap skirt but i think ill wait and see what else comes later in the season..



Yay on the dickers!  I think they should run true to size.  I wonder why the black color costs 40 pounds more than the camel color?



amacasa said:


> I think betty sneakers in 7 colors will be available at matches anytime today or tom!!!  I will post here once i see it!!! Congrats on the dickers!



Thanks for posting!!  Wondering if you know if it would be a lot more expensive to order on matches vs. purchasing them in the US?  Shipping+possible custom fees etc ...


----------



## zzhoneybee

Hi lovely ama, would you happen to know the pricing of the Betty/Bobbys on Matches?

Many thanks!


----------



## Tee

tonkamama said:


> Today's outfit ~ I love summer but I really miss dressing up for the winter .  Reos pants, T by Alexandra Wang silk shirt and sandals by Givenchy.  Thank you for letting me share.


You look amazing tonka!


----------



## KristyDarling

I don't know if anyone has mentioned this but Dickers in camel and black are now up on the UK NAP site!  I have taupe and black Dickers and given how often I wear my taupes (almost every day!), I just ordered a pair in camel to help spread out the wear!


----------



## jellybebe

Just got a pair of anthracite/black Dickers for 20% off! If anyone is still looking for these (I'm in Canada) just let me know and I'll post the store where I got them. I think they ship internationally. Not sure of the sizes but they had last season's taupe (more of a dark grey/brown), camel and anthracite.


----------



## KristyDarling

jellybebe said:


> Just got a pair of anthracite/black Dickers for 20% off! If anyone is still looking for these (I'm in Canada) just let me know and I'll post the store where I got them. I think they ship internationally. Not sure of the sizes but they had last season's taupe (more of a dark grey/brown), camel and anthracite.



20% off??  Where!!? I may have to order Camels from them instead and return my UK NAP order!  Thanks in advance, Jellybebe!


----------



## jellybebe

KristyDarling said:


> 20% off??  Where!!? I may have to order Camels from them instead and return my UK NAP order!  Thanks in advance, Jellybebe!



I got them from Gravity Pope. Their online customer service email is: mailorder@gravitypope.com. Shipping will be free as the order will be over $300. They are $580 CAD before the 20% off. Not sure if the camel you want is the exact-same camel they have (as they are from last season) but might as well see what their inventory is like! Good luck, and hope you get them!


----------



## HiromiT

Thanks for the info! Great to know that GP carries IM shoes. Did you order them through their Edmonton store?

I have the same Celine bag on my wishlist too! 



jellybebe said:


> I got them from Gravity Pope. Their online customer service email is: mailorder@gravitypope.com. Shipping will be free as the order will be over $300. They are $580 CAD before the 20% off. Not sure if the camel you want is the exact-same camel they have (as they are from last season) but might as well see what their inventory is like! Good luck, and hope you get them!


----------



## jellybebe

HiromiT said:


> Thanks for the info! Great to know that GP carries IM shoes. Did you order them through their Edmonton store?
> 
> I have the same Celine bag on my wishlist too!



No I was lucky and walked into the Vancouver store today and found them! They don't have sales often and the black/anthracite are a classic colour so I grabbed them!


----------



## juneping

jellybebe said:


> No I was lucky and walked into the Vancouver store today and found them! They don't have sales often and the black/anthracite are a classic colour so I grabbed them!



oh you are so lucky....
they're sold out every where and you got them on sale....


----------



## HiromiT

Whoo, congrats!



jellybebe said:


> No I was lucky and walked into the Vancouver store today and found them! They don't have sales often and the black/anthracite are a classic colour so I grabbed them!


----------



## jellybebe

juneping said:


> oh you are so lucky....
> they're sold out every where and you got them on sale....



Thanks June! I just hope that I get a lot of wear out of them (more than the miels I have). I'm moving somewhere super-cold with long winters so this might be my throw-around pair. I find that I wear my taupe Jenny boots a lot more than my Dickers, although I prefer the look of the Dickers.


----------



## juneping

jellybebe said:


> Thanks June! I just hope that I get a lot of wear out of them (more than the miels I have). I'm moving somewhere super-cold with long winters so this might be my throw-around pair. I find that I wear my taupe Jenny boots a lot more than my Dickers, although I prefer the look of the Dickers.



oh you are moving? for school? 
i saw a girl wearing the jennies the other day...she looked so cute. i was surprised jennies look so natural in the hot weather...i think they suit you well. 
i also don't wear my dickers a lot...i like high heels more but i felt when i go shopping or traveling, i really reach out to them. they are so comfy and chic...


----------



## nycbagfiend

tonkamama said:


> Today's outfit ~ I love summer but I really miss dressing up for the winter .  Reos pants, T by Alexandra Wang silk shirt and sandals by Givenchy.  Thank you for letting me share.



gorgeous, tonka!  love all the mix of colors balanced by the neutral top and shoes...you're a knockout! 

sorry all for being quiet on here lately--been a busy week but will be back to some mods and posting very shortly!


----------



## nycbagfiend

jellybebe said:


> Just got a pair of anthracite/black Dickers for 20% off! If anyone is still looking for these (I'm in Canada) just let me know and I'll post the store where I got them. I think they ship internationally. Not sure of the sizes but they had last season's taupe (more of a dark grey/brown), camel and anthracite.



nice grab, jelly!  dickers + discount?  unbeatable!   enjoy them!


----------



## pinkmotels

amacasa said:


> I think betty sneakers in 7 colors will be available at matches anytime today or tom!!!  I will post here once i see it!!! Congrats on the dickers!



thankyou! ive signed up for updates from matches... definitely want to snap up a pair!


----------



## lulu1982

pinkmotels said:


> thankyou! ive signed up for updates from matches... definitely want to snap up a pair!



I keep checking matches every hour....wow, I sound super obsessed


----------



## oatmella

lulu1982 said:


> I keep checking matches every hour....wow, I sound super obsessed



I've been checking too - lol.  I wonder if they will be stocked today and in what colors?!


----------



## am2022

i think laree boutique in seattle still has the bobby in taupe
http://www.lareeboutique.com/sale.html

email them ladies!!!


----------



## am2022

here is the link that shows the sneakers:
http://www.lareeboutique.com/isabelmarant.html


----------



## fairygirl

oatmella said:


> I've been checking too - lol.  I wonder if they will be stocked today and in what colors?!


I've been checking too, I really would like to grab a new pair this year


----------



## am2022

parlourx in australia does have both bobby and betty sneakers on preorder

email them shop@parlourx.com.au

good luck!!!
they have sale items as well both showing on their site and others you have to email about!!!


----------



## pinkmotels

lulu1982 said:


> I keep checking matches every hour....wow, I sound super obsessed



haha i was doing the same!


----------



## pinkmotels

matches has just started to put a few new season mainline and etoile pieces up on the website, i keep checking to see if the shoes are up there yet! 

also amacasa thankyou so much for your help, do you know how much parlour x are selling the bobby and bettys for? australian stores are notorious for pricing up marant items (im talking dickers for $1000 here) which is why i buy them online.


----------



## pinkmotels

btw-does anyone know if the bobby style runs true to size? as in i took a 38 in the dicker, can i take the same in the bobby? thanks for your help


----------



## jellybebe

Ooh the momo jacket from Etoile looks promising... Reminds me of last year's Lexy.


----------



## pinkmotels

jellybebe said:


> Ooh the momo jacket from Etoile looks promising... Reminds me of last year's Lexy.



its beautiful! unfortunately i have to pass on this one because i dont know if the colours are quite me... have my eye on the silk bomber jacket from the mainline though.


----------



## jellybebe

pinkmotels said:
			
		

> its beautiful! unfortunately i have to pass on this one because i dont know if the colours are quite me... have my eye on the silk bomber jacket from the mainline though.



I agree with you about the colours. Love the style though!


----------



## pinkmotels

Parlour X have sold out of size 38 in black, and the sales assistant has said they run small. Can someone confirm who owns the Bobby's confirm this sizing for me?


----------



## am2022

Update ladies on parlour x:

With the sneakers, I have attached images for you of what we have available  The Bird Sneaker in Argent (silver), The Bekket in Anthracite, Rouge and Bleu, and the Bobby/Betty in all of the attached colours except for Khaki and Beige. Shipping to the US is $50, and as previously mentioned please make sure that you are aware of your countries own import duties and taxes as we cannot reduce the price on the invoice, and you will be taxed on the full amount. I will advise you though that these styles are selling out very quickly on our pre order so your friends will have to get in quickly to guarantee they get their hands on a pair!

Sorry she didn't tell me the price

Pinkmotel please post the price! thanks


----------



## pinkmotels

amacasa said:


> Update ladies on parlour x:
> 
> With the sneakers, I have attached images for you of what we have available  The Bird Sneaker in Argent (silver), The Bekket in Anthracite, Rouge and Bleu, and the Bobby/Betty in all of the attached colours except for Khaki and Beige. Shipping to the US is $50, and as previously mentioned please make sure that you are aware of your countries own import duties and taxes as we cannot reduce the price on the invoice, and you will be taxed on the full amount. I will advise you though that these styles are selling out very quickly on our pre order so your friends will have to get in quickly to guarantee they get their hands on a pair!
> 
> Sorry she didn't tell me the price
> 
> Pinkmotel please post the price! thanks



Thanks for posting these amacasa! The price for the Bobbys is $665 plus postage. Unfortunately I've been googling the tpf forums and the Bobbys are meant to be closer to size so I think a 39 would be too big for me. Hopefully net a porter or matches have the black available in a size 38..


----------



## tonkamama

*Thank you ladies.  *Glad to see this thread is going fast again.  What are you ladies are getting for the F/W besides sneakers and booties?  What are your favorites and must have pieces?  

*juneping ~ *Yes I will post a close up of my new Givenchy sandals soon.  My DB has been very patience with me so I can't complain about the quality of the picture, hehe .     

*flower71 ~* Thank you & I have 6 Bal bags (inc one clutch) hoping to add couple more when new colors become available and catch my attention again.  I do love summer fashion and wearing all those sandals are much fun, but I really miss wearing my leather jackets, Dickers boots and IM coats & jackets .     

*nycbagfiend ~* can't wait to see your new mod pictures!  You have amazing collections of IM!  



jellylicious said:


> You look beautiful! I love the yellow bal with it-the whole outfit makes me smile.





Jayne1 said:


> So pretty!





amacasa said:


> I love love everything tonka!!!





juneping said:


> tonka, looking hot. you wear the jeans so well....*can we have a close up of the sandals next time??*





Kaypa said:


> Wow! You look perfect!





HiromiT said:


> You look so chic! Love burst of color from your Balenciaga bag!





flower71 said:


> Looking great as usual tonka!! that bbag is tdf...*How many bbags have you got?* And you are so lucky for having hot weather, I assure you, in July, it must be nice and warm, or else how will we wear those skirts/dresses /tops and sandals?





Tee said:


> You look amazing tonka!





nycbagfiend said:


> gorgeous, tonka!  love all the mix of colors balanced by the neutral top and shoes...you're a knockout!
> 
> sorry all for being quiet on here lately--been a busy week but *will be back to some mods and posting very shortly*!


----------



## pinkmotels

tonkamama said:


> *Thank you ladies.  *Glad to see this thread is going fast again.  What are you ladies are getting for the F/W besides sneakers and booties?  What are your favorites and must have pieces?
> 
> http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...NTBCWiBCUk9OWkU=&season=actual&seasProdID=56I
> 
> possibly this jacket here, or the silk bomber jacket that sold out on preorder for LVR.


----------



## pinkmotels

ladies! isabel marant bekket and bazil along with some dicker boots are up on matches fashion right now, for anyone who is interested. im holding out for the bobby's


----------



## mlemee

Got my Bekket's this morning from Net a porter!! Love them!!  You have to go a size up. So I'm a UK 5/ EUR 38. French sizing is a full size up so I took a 39 which fit perfectly.


----------



## dbaby

Wow the blue is gorgeous. I just ordered the black pair from Matches and preordered the taupe from LVR. Hmm...may have to search for blues.


----------



## mlemee

I pre ordered the red with LVR only to realise I ordered the wrong size on Wednesday and of course it was too late. But, I'll get them from NAP


----------



## nynnemee

faintlymacabre said:


> I really want to buy this sweater, but I'm having trouble finding it...


I love that sweater too


----------



## nynnemee

mlemee said:


> Got my Bekket's this morning from Net a porter!! Love them!!  You have to go a size up. So I'm a UK 5/ EUR 38. French sizing is a full size up so I took a 39 which fit perfectly.


I dont agree tho, imma size EU 36 - 36 1/2 and I tried a pair in EU 37 1/2 and they were way too big - but love the color!


----------



## nynnemee

amacasa said:


> Update ladies on parlour x:
> 
> With the sneakers, I have attached images for you of what we have available  The Bird Sneaker in Argent (silver), The Bekket in Anthracite, Rouge and Bleu, and the Bobby/Betty in all of the attached colours except for Khaki and Beige. Shipping to the US is $50, and as previously mentioned please make sure that you are aware of your countries own import duties and taxes as we cannot reduce the price on the invoice, and you will be taxed on the full amount. I will advise you though that these styles are selling out very quickly on our pre order so your friends will have to get in quickly to guarantee they get their hands on a pair!
> 
> Sorry she didn't tell me the price
> 
> Pinkmotel please post the price! thanks


Im looking for the bobby suede the lower one in black suede? anyone? size EU 36 1/2


----------



## nynnemee

nynnemee said:


> I love that sweater too


I found the short sleeve version here:
http://shopmrsh.com/products/Etoile_Isabel_Marant/Acan_Sweater/

and in black: http://www.youheshe.com/she/alle-varer/products/net+strik+bluse-(0112im-acan_sort_40).aspx


----------



## jellylicious

I was about to pull the trigger on the gris bekkets at matches and just when i went to checkout-it was SOLD OUT! i'm hoping i love the rouge that's on my pre-order!!! Ladies do you think i could size up to 39-i'm a 38 in dickers???


----------



## jellylicious

mlemee said:


> Got my Bekket's this morning from Net a porter!! Love them!!  You have to go a size up. So I'm a UK 5/ EUR 38. French sizing is a full size up so I took a 39 which fit perfectly.


Looks awesome! Congrats! Now i'm wondering since i'm the same size as you a 38.


----------



## mlemee

jellylicious said:


> I was about to pull the trigger on the gris bekkets at matches and just when i went to checkout-it was SOLD OUT! i'm hoping i love the rouge that's on my pre-order!!! Ladies do you think i could size up to 39-i'm a 38 in dickers???





jellylicious said:


> Looks awesome! Congrats! Now i'm wondering since i'm the same size as you a 38.



This is what the personal shoppers told me at NAT and they emailed this shoe size chart to me but they are not doing half sizes. If I took the 38 for sure they would be too tight, there's a slight gap but with thicker socks during winter, I'm good 

SHOE SIZE CHART
ITALY	35	35.5	36	36.5	37	37.5	38	38.5	39	39.5	40	40.5	41	41.5	42
UK	2	2.5	3	3.5	4	4.5	5	5.5	6	6.5	7	7.5	8	8.5	9
US	5	5.5	6	6.5	7	7.5	8	8.5	9	9.5	10	10.5	11	11.5	12
FRANCE	36	36.5	37	37.5	38	38.5	39	39.5	40	40.5	41	41.5	42	42.5	43


----------



## jellylicious

mlemee said:


> Got my Bekket's this morning from Net a porter!! Love them!!  You have to go a size up. So I'm a UK 5/ EUR 38. French sizing is a full size up so I took a 39 which fit perfectly.





mlemee said:


> This is what the personal shoppers told me at NAT and they emailed this shoe size chart to me but they are not doing half sizes. If I took the 38 for sure they would be too tight, there's a slight gap but with thicker socks during winter, I'm good
> 
> SHOE SIZE CHART
> ITALY    35    35.5    36    36.5    37    37.5    38    38.5    39    39.5    40    40.5    41    41.5    42
> UK    2    2.5    3    3.5    4    4.5    5    5.5    6    6.5    7    7.5    8    8.5    9
> US    5    5.5    6    6.5    7    7.5    8    8.5    9    9.5    10    10.5    11    11.5    12
> FRANCE    36    36.5    37    37.5    38    38.5    39    39.5    40    40.5    41    41.5    42    42.5    43



Funny thing happened-the anthracite came back in stock in 38 after i posted this. I think i will stick to my size since i'm a true US 7.5 and only size up to 38. Ladies it's worth to keep checking!


----------



## zzhoneybee

jellylicious said:


> Funny thing happened-the anthracite came back in stock in 38 after i posted this. I think i will stick to my size since i'm a true US 7.5 and only size up to 38. Ladies it's worth to keep checking!



Hi beautiful ladies!

Wow, the blue is GORGEOUS.  I'm not a "blue" person, but am now having second thoughts about this color.  

As far as sizing goes- I have the black Beketts from fall 2010, as well as the multi-colored & tie dye Willows from this past season.  I'm an 8.5-9 and have gotten the 39 in all pairs, and the sizing has been perfect.  The toes stretch a bit with wear.

Hope this helps!!


----------



## fduff

Slightly off topic from the Fall sneakers - can anyone with the REA heels give any feedback to fit/ comfort?  I'm not in the position to try these on prior to purchasing and I might have to get it internationally since it's sold out in the US. I did try the 38 (too small) and 40 (too big), so I think the 39 would fit me (I'm a 39 in all her other shoes). How is the arch support?  It seems like everyone's feet in the online photos aren't on the shoes completely, so it looks like the comfort level might not be very good.... TIA!!


----------



## HiromiT

Amazing color, congrats!


mlemee said:


> Got my Bekket's this morning from Net a porter!! Love them!!  You have to go a size up. So I'm a UK 5/ EUR 38. French sizing is a full size up so I took a 39 which fit perfectly.


----------



## mellibelly

Sneakers are up on La Garconne right now! I pre-ordered the Bazils, says they won't ship until August though.


----------



## mellibelly

Or not? Just refreshed the page and now they are gone?? My pre-order went through already, got the email confirmation. Maybe it was a glitch that they were only up for 5 minutes.


----------



## jellylicious

mellibelly said:


> Or not? Just refreshed the page and now they are gone?? My pre-order went through already, got the email confirmation. Maybe it was a glitch that they were only up for 5 minutes.


Ooh you were lucky!!! I checked  nothing came up.

Anybody wants a rouge 38, i just cancelled my pre-order from La Garconne. I'm going with the anthracite since it is my first high tops. Just want to be safe and have outfits to match. Maybe that could be my 2nd pair in the future.


----------



## soholaleni

Already posted this in the sneaker thread, but La Garconne will have the sneakers for sale TODAY at 5 pm EST!!

They will have the Bekkett in Gris and Bazil in Noir. Good luck ladies


----------



## pinkmotels

bazils and bekkets on la garconne are up now for anyone who wanted to pre-order.


----------



## dbaby

The bazil and Bekket were restocked on matches!


----------



## eifitcon

I also got my Merry sandals from NAP and they are really comfy, but narrow in the front, so maybe not the best choice if you have wide feet.


----------



## Jayne1

The Merry sandals never went to more than 30% off at NAP and the sale ends this weekend.

I thought I might get them if they went further, since i don't need them at all... but I guess it's not to be.


----------



## Kaypa

Jayne1 said:
			
		

> The Merry sandals never went to more than 30% off at NAP and the sale ends this weekend.
> 
> I thought I might get them if they went further, since i don't need them at all... but I guess it's not to be.



Really? No more than 30% off?! I was hoping for a further reduction to 50%. Too bad! Do you mean the US sales on NAP ending this weekend? The international sales haven't reached a second mark down yet.


----------



## Kaypa

Jayne1 said:
			
		

> The Merry sandals never went to more than 30% off at NAP and the sale ends this weekend.
> 
> I thought I might get them if they went further, since i don't need them at all... but I guess it's not to be.



Never mind. I just checked the US site and saw you were talking about the US sales. Thanks for the info, now I really need to make up my mind about the Merrys.


----------



## birkingal

Jaded81 said:


> I'm not really a skirt person either. I too only have one skirt! It really is a hassle - you have to sit properly, walk in a lady like fashion hehe. When are you going to do a proper mod pic for us?



Oops! just saw this. I'm sooo NOT ladylike. LOL! I'll do a mod pic hopefully later in the week when I've got a bit of time. It has been pretty crazy the past couple of weeks.


----------



## flower71

Hi girls! Just came back from a few days down South and the sun did a lot of good to all of us! well, I guess the mosquitoes had a feast too...
Hope you all had a great weekend and I am so proud of myself, I haven't bought anything IM on sale these last few weeks...


----------



## flower71

birkingal said:


> Oops! just saw this. I'm sooo NOT ladylike. LOL! I'll do a mod pic hopefully later in the week when I've got a bit of time. It has been pretty crazy the past couple of weeks.


can't wait to see you, in any pic, ladylike or not, I am sure you'll be perfect


----------



## gymangel812

is there any where in vegas/LA/OC/San diego that has IM clothing (preferably on sale)?


----------



## birkingal

flower71 said:


> can't wait to see you, in any pic, ladylike or not, I am sure you'll be perfect



Flower, you're so sweet!


----------



## lala1

If anyone is interested Le BonMarche In Paris has these babies for sale right now for 75&euro;!!!!!!


----------



## am2022

its a bit quiet here lately...
lets wake up ladies!

Rosie!!! in a yummy keni leather jacket, TDF alaia boots ( love these) and Proenza S. bag!


----------



## dorcast

jellybebe said:


> Just got a pair of anthracite/black Dickers for 20% off! If anyone is still looking for these (I'm in Canada) just let me know and I'll post the store where I got them. I think they ship internationally. Not sure of the sizes but they had last season's taupe (more of a dark grey/brown), camel and anthracite.



Thank you for posting this! I ordered a pair today, free shipping is to US too. 
They came to around the same price as ordering from Matches or LVR, and I really liked last season's taupe.


----------



## am2022

Barneys, Creatures of comfort , Heist !!!  Ive personally bought from these places and they were all speedy transactions!
SF: Nida's, Metier, Elizabeth something...



gymangel812 said:


> is there any where in vegas/LA/OC/San diego that has IM clothing (preferably on sale)?


----------



## lil tote

amacasa said:
			
		

> Barneys, Creatures of comfort , Heist !!!  Ive personally bought from these places and they were all speedy transactions!
> SF: Nida's, Metier, Elizabeth something...



Traffic in the Beverly Center in Los Angeles also sells IM. Not sure if they still have sale items though.


----------



## soholaleni

amacasa said:


> its a bit quiet here lately...
> lets wake up ladies!
> 
> Rosie!!! in a yummy keni leather jacket, TDF alaia boots ( love these) and Proenza S. bag!



Love this look!! I can't get enough of any pics featuring the Keni/Sade/Kady jacket!! Its my favorite!


----------



## lala1

www.montaignemarket.com has the Bekett instock right now hurry up!


----------



## ElleFlowers

I purchased my Isabel Marant Bekket sneaker in grey/taupe this weekend. Very happy with it!

I bought them in Antwerp at Graanmarkt13, they do have some sneakers left (which have not been reserved): gris, anthracite, red and green. They did not receive the gold, silver and beige version yet.


----------



## pipou

Have been looking for the sold out Isabel Marant *Reilly* dress everywhere for months...

If anyone wants to sell it, please let me know and send a message!


----------



## lovely64

Lovely IM stuff:0)


----------



## Kaypa

Hi everyone, so happy for everyone that managed to score a pair of IM high-top sneakers. I am still impatiently waiting for mine to arrive. Grrr... 
After a lot of contemplation I decided to purchase the Merrys after the second mark down. They have just arrrived. I tried one on my right foot (I'm at work at the moment), but will need some more time to decide if I will keep them or not. They are cute, but *HiromiT* is right, they are narrow. 

Finally, since it's been a while, I wanted to share another outfit pic. More pics can be found here if you're interested. Thanks so much for letting me share!


----------



## birkingal

Kaypa said:


> Hi everyone, so happy for everyone that managed to score a pair of IM high-top sneakers. I am still impatiently waiting for mine to arrive. Grrr...
> After a lot of contemplation I decided to purchase the Merrys after the second mark down. They have just arrrived. I tried one on my right foot (I'm at work at the moment), but will need some more time to decide if I will keep them or not. They are cute, but *HiromiT* is right, they are narrow.
> 
> Finally, since it's been a while, I wanted to share another outfit pic. More pics can be found here if you're interested. Thanks so much for letting me share!



Wow! You managed to make the casual Ulyse look elegant. Love how you pair them with Rea heels.  

I'd say keep the Merrys only if you find them comfortable. I can't imagine being in agony after walking for an hour or so.


----------



## birkingal

I popped into the IM store at rue de Saintonge yesterday on a whirlwind 24 hour trip with a girlfriend yesterday. Stocks galore! I tried on a pair of black Bettys and noticed how comfortable they are. It helps that the soles are fairly wide. I didn't get them this time only because I think a pair of wedge sneakers is enough for now but the olive ones on a SA's feet were divine! My friend commented how cool she looked wearing the Bettys with a simple linen t-shirt and slim harem pants.

I picked up a Kady which I'd put on hold. My very first and only black jacket (sad but true). Please excuse the quick snapshots. I just threw the jacket on whatever I was wearing. More pics in the blog.


----------



## nycbagfiend

Kaypa said:


> Hi everyone, so happy for everyone that managed to score a pair of IM high-top sneakers. I am still impatiently waiting for mine to arrive. Grrr...
> After a lot of contemplation I decided to purchase the Merrys after the second mark down. They have just arrrived. I tried one on my right foot (I'm at work at the moment), but will need some more time to decide if I will keep them or not. They are cute, but *HiromiT* is right, they are narrow.
> 
> Finally, since it's been a while, I wanted to share another outfit pic. More pics can be found here if you're interested. Thanks so much for letting me share!



kaypa, i love this!  the wild zebra print toned down by the neutral ulyse...fantastic pairing!  and i love the peek of mesh all anchored by the fantastic rio/reas!  perfect!  sigh...makes me wish i hadn't put back those reas back on the store shelf (even at second markdown!)...keep telling myself 'they didn't fit me well', tho' not sure that's working!


----------



## nycbagfiend

birkingal said:


> I popped into the IM store at rue de Saintonge yesterday on a whirlwind 24 hour trip with a girlfriend yesterday. Stocks galore! I tried on a pair of black Bettys and noticed how comfortable they are. It helps that the soles are fairly wide. I didn't get them this time only because I think a pair of wedge sneakers is enough for now but the olive ones on a SA's feet were divine! My friend commented how cool she looked wearing the Bettys with a simple linen t-shirt and slim harem pants.
> 
> I picked up a Kady which I'd put on hold. My very first and only black jacket (sad but true). Please excuse the quick snapshots. I just threw the jacket on whatever I was wearing. More pics in the blog.



 big congrats, birkgal!!  i love it and it fits you perfectly!  is it fitting true to your usual IM size?  are the sleeves 3/4?  i definitely am keeping an eye out for this one to hit the US stores--i nabbed the cognac color sade at the start of the barney's sale but would love it in black as well...the kady will def fit the bill!

i'm with you on the wedge sneakers--been really tough to pass up the new offerings but i have the black wilas and white bettys and i think that will have to do for now (tho the khaki bekkets and suede bettys are reallllyyyy tempting!!)


----------



## jellylicious

Kaypa said:


> Hi everyone, so happy for everyone that managed to score a pair of IM high-top sneakers. I am still impatiently waiting for mine to arrive. Grrr...
> After a lot of contemplation I decided to purchase the Merrys after the second mark down. They have just arrrived. I tried one on my right foot (I'm at work at the moment), but will need some more time to decide if I will keep them or not. They are cute, but *HiromiT* is right, they are narrow.
> 
> Finally, since it's been a while, I wanted to share another outfit pic. More pics can be found here if you're interested. Thanks so much for letting me share!


Kaypa-HOT, SEXY mama!!! Pefection!

Which color sneakers did you get? Hope they arrive soon. My anthracites came this week. I'm slowly getting used to the idea of wearing sneakers-they are super comfy! 



birkingal said:


> I popped into the IM store at rue de Saintonge yesterday on a whirlwind 24 hour trip with a girlfriend yesterday. Stocks galore! I tried on a pair of black Bettys and noticed how comfortable they are. It helps that the soles are fairly wide. I didn't get them this time only because I think a pair of wedge sneakers is enough for now but the olive ones on a SA's feet were divine! My friend commented how cool she looked wearing the Bettys with a simple linen t-shirt and slim harem pants.
> 
> I picked up a Kady which I'd put on hold. My very first and only black jacket (sad but true). Please excuse the quick snapshots. I just threw the jacket on whatever I was wearing. More pics in the blog.



Seeing your pix just sealed the deal-i want them! It's cool and edgy. And can you tell me how much it is in the Paris store and are there lots of sizes left? I'm curious because i will be in Paris next 2 weeks.


----------



## birkingal

jellylicious said:


> Kaypa-HOT, SEXY mama!!! Pefection!
> 
> Which color sneakers did you get? Hope they arrive soon. My anthracites came this week. I'm slowly getting used to the idea of wearing sneakers-they are super comfy!
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing your pix just sealed the deal-i want them! It's cool and edgy. And can you tell me how much it is in the Paris store and are there lots of sizes left? I'm curious because i will be in Paris next 2 weeks.




I tend to buy from 47 rue de Saintonge. They tend to have the biggest stock and the service is always exceptional. I'm not sure if they are a lot of sizes left but I suggest you call a couple of days before and ask. They're happy to reserve the item for you provided you actually turn up to pay for it. My SA confided that they have a lot of people who reserve and then never bothered to turn up. Take either the Republique or filles du Calvaire metro.


----------



## birkingal

jellylicious said:


> Seeing your pix just sealed the deal-i want them! It's cool and edgy. And can you tell me how much it is in the Paris store and are there lots of sizes left? I'm curious because i will be in Paris next 2 weeks.



Forgot to add that they're 750. The store will get you to fill in a VAT refund form.


----------



## birkingal

nycbagfiend said:


> big congrats, birkgal!!  i love it and it fits you perfectly!  is it fitting true to your usual IM size?  are the sleeves 3/4?  i definitely am keeping an eye out for this one to hit the US stores--i nabbed the cognac color sade at the start of the barney's sale but would love it in black as well...the kady will def fit the bill!
> 
> i'm with you on the wedge sneakers--been really tough to pass up the new offerings but i have the black wilas and white bettys and i think that will have to do for now (tho the khaki bekkets and suede bettys are reallllyyyy tempting!!)



*nycbagfiend*, thank you! I wish I can do modelling shots like the Tonka or Flowers. The sleeves are full length. I took the size 38 seeing that I tend to wear size 2. They're pretty true to size. I tried wearing a couple of Uniqlo woolen sweaters underneath it (and nearly passed out from the heat  ) and I could still zip up comfortably. 

I wrote a review along with close up shots on my blog. I'm sure you'll love the Kady in black if you've got the Sade already. Yeah, the black bettys were reeeeally tempting. BUT sanity kicked in just as I was approaching the till


----------



## jellylicious

birkingal said:


> I tend to buy from 47 rue de Saintonge. They tend to have the biggest stock and the service is always exceptional. I'm not sure if they are a lot of sizes left but I suggest you call a couple of days before and ask. They're happy to reserve the item for you provided you actually turn up to pay for it. My SA confided that they have a lot of people who reserve and then never bothered to turn up. Take either the Republique or filles du Calvaire metro.



Thanks for the info and tip!!! Will def call ahead.


----------



## HiromiT

Wow, you look so amazing! 

Yay, you got the Merrys! I hope they work out for you. I'm planning to wear mine a lot this week since we'll finally have sunshine. 



Kaypa said:


> Hi everyone, so happy for everyone that managed to score a pair of IM high-top sneakers. I am still impatiently waiting for mine to arrive. Grrr...
> After a lot of contemplation I decided to purchase the Merrys after the second mark down. They have just arrrived. I tried one on my right foot (I'm at work at the moment), but will need some more time to decide if I will keep them or not. They are cute, but *HiromiT* is right, they are narrow.
> 
> Finally, since it's been a while, I wanted to share another outfit pic. More pics can be found here if you're interested. Thanks so much for letting me share!


----------



## HiromiT

Oh the Kady looks wonderful on you.  Congrats!
Love your blog and gorgeous photos!



birkingal said:


> I popped into the IM store at rue de Saintonge yesterday on a whirlwind 24 hour trip with a girlfriend yesterday. Stocks galore! I tried on a pair of black Bettys and noticed how comfortable they are. It helps that the soles are fairly wide. I didn't get them this time only because I think a pair of wedge sneakers is enough for now but the olive ones on a SA's feet were divine!


----------



## Kaypa

birkingal said:


> Wow! You managed to make the casual Ulyse look elegant. Love how you pair them with Rea heels.
> 
> I'd say keep the Merrys only if you find them comfortable. I can't imagine being in agony after walking for an hour or so.


 
Thanks!  I'm wearing them right now and trying to make up my mind. The bf things they are keepers. So maybe I should not second guess his opinion! 



nycbagfiend said:


> kaypa, i love this! the wild zebra print toned down by the neutral ulyse...fantastic pairing! and i love the peek of mesh all anchored by the fantastic rio/reas! perfect! sigh...makes me wish i hadn't put back those reas back on the store shelf (even at second markdown!)...keep telling myself 'they didn't fit me well', tho' not sure that's working!


 
Thank you for your kind words! Do you need some enabling for the Reas or should I come up with reasons why you shouldn't get them? 



jellylicious said:


> Kaypa-HOT, SEXY mama!!! Pefection!
> 
> Which color sneakers did you get? Hope they arrive soon. My anthracites came this week. I'm slowly getting used to the idea of wearing sneakers-they are super comfy!
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing your pix just sealed the deal-i want them! It's cool and edgy. And can you tell me how much it is in the Paris store and are there lots of sizes left? I'm curious because i will be in Paris next 2 weeks.


 
Thanks!  I pre-ordered the black Bazils, but the brick & mortar store hasn't received their stock yet. I think the anthracite ones are amazing!



HiromiT said:


> Wow, you look so amazing!
> 
> Yay, you got the Merrys! I hope they work out for you. I'm planning to wear mine a lot this week since we'll finally have sunshine.


 
That's so kind of you HiromiT!  You were so right about them being narrow. They are a bit tight now. My feet are a bit swollen today thanks to the hot weather, so I think they should be ok under normal circumstances and when the leather has stretched a little.


----------



## Kaypa

birkingal said:


> I popped into the IM store at rue de Saintonge yesterday on a whirlwind 24 hour trip with a girlfriend yesterday. Stocks galore! I tried on a pair of black Bettys and noticed how comfortable they are. It helps that the soles are fairly wide. I didn't get them this time only because I think a pair of wedge sneakers is enough for now but the olive ones on a SA's feet were divine! My friend commented how cool she looked wearing the Bettys with a simple linen t-shirt and slim harem pants.
> 
> I picked up a Kady which I'd put on hold. My very first and only black jacket (sad but true). Please excuse the quick snapshots. I just threw the jacket on whatever I was wearing. More pics in the blog.


Wow! The Kady looks great on you. It's a perfect fit! Such a great price also. Congrats!


----------



## Tee

Kaypa said:


> Hi everyone, so happy for everyone that managed to score a pair of IM high-top sneakers. I am still impatiently waiting for mine to arrive. Grrr...
> After a lot of contemplation I decided to purchase the Merrys after the second mark down. They have just arrrived. I tried one on my right foot (I'm at work at the moment), but will need some more time to decide if I will keep them or not. They are cute, but *HiromiT* is right, they are narrow.
> 
> Finally, since it's been a while, I wanted to share another outfit pic. More pics can be found here if you're interested. Thanks so much for letting me share!



You look absolutely amazing! Love how you styled this outft Kaypa!


birkingal said:


> I popped into the IM store at rue de Saintonge yesterday on a whirlwind 24 hour trip with a girlfriend yesterday. Stocks galore! I tried on a pair of black Bettys and noticed how comfortable they are. It helps that the soles are fairly wide. I didn't get them this time only because I think a pair of wedge sneakers is enough for now but the olive ones on a SA's feet were divine! My friend commented how cool she looked wearing the Bettys with a simple linen t-shirt and slim harem pants.
> 
> I picked up a Kady which I'd put on hold. My very first and only black jacket (sad but true). Please excuse the quick snapshots. I just threw the jacket on whatever I was wearing. More pics in the blog.



Such an awesome jacket and it fits you perfectly! Love it on you! 

BTW, I received my Bazils in the black python print the other day. Love them! Will try and post an outfit wearing them soon!


----------



## chicjean

Eek, it's been a while  So many amazing purchases and mod shots!!!

Tee, can't want to see your Bazils! I'm anxiously awaiting my anthracite pair....


----------



## tb-purselover

Kaypa said:


> Hi everyone, so happy for everyone that managed to score a pair of IM high-top sneakers. I am still impatiently waiting for mine to arrive. Grrr...
> After a lot of contemplation I decided to purchase the Merrys after the second mark down. They have just arrrived. I tried one on my right foot (I'm at work at the moment), but will need some more time to decide if I will keep them or not. They are cute, but *HiromiT* is right, they are narrow.
> 
> Finally, since it's been a while, I wanted to share another outfit pic. More pics can be found here if you're interested. Thanks so much for letting me share!



Looooove this look Kaypa!!! So nice.


----------



## juneping

amacasa said:


> its a bit quiet here lately...
> lets wake up ladies!
> 
> Rosie!!! in a yummy keni leather jacket, TDF alaia boots ( love these) and Proenza S. bag!


she's done it again....very cool pairing...



Kaypa said:


> Hi everyone, so happy for everyone that managed to score a pair of IM high-top sneakers. I am still impatiently waiting for mine to arrive. Grrr...
> After a lot of contemplation I decided to purchase the Merrys after the second mark down. They have just arrrived. I tried one on my right foot (I'm at work at the moment), but will need some more time to decide if I will keep them or not. They are cute, but *HiromiT* is right, they are narrow.
> 
> Finally, since it's been a while, I wanted to share another outfit pic. More pics can be found here if you're interested. Thanks so much for letting me share!



looking nice....the dress is very short, were you self-conscious the whole time??
when i wore my IM skirt (the very short one) i was so self conscious and constantly checking if i was flashing....



birkingal said:


> I popped into the IM store at rue de Saintonge yesterday on a whirlwind 24 hour trip with a girlfriend yesterday. Stocks galore! I tried on a pair of black Bettys and noticed how comfortable they are. It helps that the soles are fairly wide. I didn't get them this time only because I think a pair of wedge sneakers is enough for now but the olive ones on a SA's feet were divine! My friend commented how cool she looked wearing the Bettys with a simple linen t-shirt and slim harem pants.
> 
> I picked up a Kady which I'd put on hold. My very first and only black jacket (sad but true). Please excuse the quick snapshots. I just threw the jacket on whatever I was wearing. More pics in the blog.



very yummy leather jacket....congrats!!

just go the LVR shipping notice...the dickers are on their way to me....


----------



## Tee

chicjean said:


> Eek, it's been a while  So many amazing purchases and mod shots!!!
> 
> Tee, can't want to see your Bazils! I'm anxiously awaiting my anthracite pair....



Here's a pic I posted on my blog. I'll try to post some mod pics soon! Looking forward to seeing your anthracite!


----------



## flower71

Kaypa said:


> Hi everyone, so happy for everyone that managed to score a pair of IM high-top sneakers. I am still impatiently waiting for mine to arrive. Grrr...
> After a lot of contemplation I decided to purchase the Merrys after the second mark down. They have just arrrived. I tried one on my right foot (I'm at work at the moment), but will need some more time to decide if I will keep them or not. They are cute, but *HiromiT* is right, they are narrow.
> 
> Finally, since it's been a while, I wanted to share another outfit pic. More pics can be found here if you're interested. Thanks so much for letting me share!


hiya! thanks for the pic, it's been slow on here for some days! I think we're waiting for the same sneakers to come...bazil in black, no?
lovely pic, can't get enough of the Ulyse


----------



## flower71

juneping said:


> just go the LVR shipping notice...*the dickers are on their way to me*....


So happy for you...so maybe mine aren't too far away from me too


----------



## flower71

birkingal said:


> I popped into the IM store at rue de Saintonge yesterday on a whirlwind 24 hour trip with a girlfriend yesterday. Stocks galore! I tried on a pair of black Bettys and noticed how comfortable they are. It helps that the soles are fairly wide. I didn't get them this time only because I think a pair of wedge sneakers is enough for now but the olive ones on a SA's feet were divine! My friend commented how cool she looked wearing the Bettys with a simple linen t-shirt and slim harem pants.
> 
> I picked up a Kady which I'd put on hold. My very first and only black jacket (sad but true). Please excuse the quick snapshots. I just threw the jacket on whatever I was wearing. More pics in the blog.


Thanks so much for this mod pic! I am so happy to get a glimpse of your Kady jacket you'd been waiting for, you look sooo cool.


----------



## chicjean

Tee said:
			
		

> Here's a pic I posted on my blog. I'll try to post some mod pics soon! Looking forward to seeing your anthracite!



Love them!!!


----------



## birkingal

flower71 said:


> Thanks so much for this mod pic! I am so happy to get a glimpse of your Kady jacket you'd been waiting for, you look sooo cool.



I think it'll look far better on you than me


----------



## birkingal

Tee said:


> Here's a pic I posted on my blog. I'll try to post some mod pics soon! Looking forward to seeing your anthracite!



Can't wait to see modeling pics of you. You'll rock in them for sure. They look amazing.


----------



## Brigitte031

is there any non-la garconne site that has the bekket in 36? Guess I missed the first round of stock on all the sites!

Loving all the mod pics so far!! Living through your pics right now.


----------



## tb-purselover

Omgosh how did I miss this!? The leather looks so nice and lovely. I'm so glad you posted pics of it. Kady is beautiful! Please post more pics of her. I think this jacket looks so cool with skinny jeans! The silhouette it creates with skinny jeans is so chic and amazing.




birkingal said:


> I popped into the IM store at rue de Saintonge yesterday on a whirlwind 24 hour trip with a girlfriend yesterday. Stocks galore! I tried on a pair of black Bettys and noticed how comfortable they are. It helps that the soles are fairly wide. I didn't get them this time only because I think a pair of wedge sneakers is enough for now but the olive ones on a SA's feet were divine! My friend commented how cool she looked wearing the Bettys with a simple linen t-shirt and slim harem pants.
> 
> I picked up a Kady which I'd put on hold. My very first and only black jacket (sad but true). Please excuse the quick snapshots. I just threw the jacket on whatever I was wearing. More pics in the blog.


----------



## birkingal

tb-purselover said:


> Omgosh how did I miss this!? The leather looks so nice and lovely. I'm so glad you posted pics of it. Kady is beautiful! Please post more pics of her. I think this jacket looks so cool with skinny jeans! The silhouette it creates with skinny jeans is so chic and amazing.



tb-purselover, I'll post more pics once I've discovered how to get my camera to perform an optical illusion of a more slender me.


----------



## tb-purselover

birkingal said:


> tb-purselover, I'll post more pics once I've discovered how to get my camera to perform an optical illusion of a more slender me.


OMGosh you are teeny tiny!!! What are you, like a size US 2? You are beautiful. No need to answer the rhetorical question. You should post more pics .


----------



## flower71

birkingal said:


> tb-purselover, I'll post more pics once I've discovered how to get my camera to perform an optical illusion of a more slender me.





tb-purselover said:


> OMGosh you are teeny tiny!!! What are you, like a size US 2? *You are beautiful. No need to answer the rhetorical question. You should post more pics *.


Totally agree with you (hey, glad to see we're all still around)!


----------



## birkingal

tb-purselover said:


> OMGosh you are teeny tiny!!! What are you, like a size US 2? You are beautiful. No need to answer the rhetorical question. You should post more pics .



*tb-purselover* & *flower*, you ladies are too kind. I'm a pudgy size 2 :shame:  Thank you for the encouragement.   I'm definitely far more comfortable behind the camera. I'll try to get a few more shots when the sun's out - whenever that may be seeing that this summer has been pretty horrendous.


----------



## DollyAntics

Hey Ladies! Quick mod of the Lucy sweater with the Willows!


----------



## jellylicious

chicjean said:


> Eek, it's been a while  So many amazing purchases and mod shots!!!
> 
> Tee, can't want to see your Bazils! I'm anxiously awaiting my anthracite pair....


*Chicjean:* We're anthracite twins!  



Tee said:


> Here's a pic I posted on my blog. I'll try to post some mod pics soon! Looking forward to seeing your anthracite!


*Tee:* Love it! You're going to rock them! 

Can't wait to see both of your mods pixs with outfits! 

Here's a couple of quick pixs that i've posted in the IM hidden wedges thread.


----------



## jellylicious

DollyAntics said:


> Hey Ladies! Quick mod of the Lucy sweater with the Willows!



I love that sweater and swoon the willows. Very cool outfit!


----------



## chicjean

DollyAntics said:


> Hey Ladies! Quick mod of the Lucy sweater with the Willows!



So fantastic!!




jellylicious said:


> *Chicjean:* We're anthracite twins!
> 
> 
> *Tee:* Love it! You're going to rock them!
> 
> Can't wait to see both of your mods pixs with outfits!
> 
> Here's a couple of quick pixs that i've posted in the IM hidden wedges thread.



I love these!! I'm actually slightly freaking out... I just got an email from Metier that they're closing their doors and my pre-order has been cancelled! I'm now frantically trying to track down another pair. Awesome


----------



## srslysweet

chicjean said:


> So fantastic!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love these!! I'm actually slightly freaking out... I just got an email from Metier that they're closing their doors and my pre-order has been cancelled! I'm now frantically trying to track down another pair. Awesome



Same here!  I had pre-ordered bobby's, but luckily scored bazils from Matches.  What are you looking for?


----------



## DollyAntics

jellylicious said:
			
		

> Chicjean: We're anthracite twins!
> 
> Tee: Love it! You're going to rock them!
> 
> Can't wait to see both of your mods pixs with outfits!
> 
> Here's a couple of quick pixs that i've posted in the IM hidden wedges thread.



Love these! I've got the Anthracite and the Gris coming! Best trainers ever!


----------



## chicjean

srslysweet said:


> Same here!  I had pre-ordered bobby's, but luckily scored bazils from Matches.  What are you looking for?



I don't even know what they're called anymore, but the Basil or Willow or Bekkett in Black or Anthracite. I had a 38 pre-ordered, but I'm still not sure if I should get a 38 or 39. I'm normally a 7.5/8 and found a pair of 39 Anthracites I'm tempted to jump on...

Have you seen any others? I've been hunting online, but haven't found much...


----------



## fduff

Is there anyone here based in the USA and have purchased IM stuff from Matches (clothing, boots, sneakers, etc)? Their prices aren't DDP, so I'm curious how much approx. DHL charges for customs fees... Thanks!


----------



## chicjean

fduff said:


> Is there anyone here based in the USA and have purchased IM stuff from Matches (clothing, boots, sneakers, etc)? Their prices aren't DDP, so I'm curious how much approx. DHL charges for customs fees... Thanks!



*juneping* and I have purchased from Matches. I believe the fees depend on where you're located. I'm in Utah, and didn't have to pay anything extra, but I know *juneping* had to pay some insane amount...


----------



## flower71

DollyAntics said:


> Hey Ladies! Quick mod of the Lucy sweater with the Willows!


awesome! you look like a surfgirl...but you're in London? I love this pic...


----------



## flower71

jellylicious said:


> *Chicjean:* We're anthracite twins!
> 
> 
> *Tee:* Love it! You're going to rock them!
> 
> Can't wait to see both of your mods pixs with outfits!
> 
> Here's a couple of quick pixs that i've posted in the IM hidden wedges thread.


so cute! wow, lots of sneakers coming in, now I can't wait for mine...


----------



## Tee

jellylicious said:


> *Chicjean:* We're anthracite twins!
> 
> 
> *Tee:* Love it! You're going to rock them!
> 
> Can't wait to see both of your mods pixs with outfits!
> 
> Here's a couple of quick pixs that i've posted in the IM hidden wedges thread.



Thanks sweetie! Oh wow, I love the anthracite and how you styled the whole outfit!


----------



## Tee

birkingal said:


> Can't wait to see modeling pics of you. You'll rock in them for sure. They look amazing.



Thank you birkingal!


----------



## Tee

chicjean said:


> So fantastic!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love these!! I'm actually slightly freaking out... I just got an email from Metier that they're closing their doors and my pre-order has been cancelled! I'm now frantically trying to track down another pair. Awesome



Sorry to hear this chicjean! I'm hoping you're able to find a pair!


----------



## Tee

DollyAntics said:


> Hey Ladies! Quick mod of the Lucy sweater with the Willows!



This is such a cool outfit DollyAntics! Love it!


----------



## Tee

fduff said:


> Is there anyone here based in the USA and have purchased IM stuff from Matches (clothing, boots, sneakers, etc)? Their prices aren't DDP, so I'm curious how much approx. DHL charges for customs fees... Thanks!



I've ordered from Matches a couple of times, and I haven't had to pay anything extra. I'm in California.


----------



## jellybebe

chicjean said:


> So fantastic!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love these!! I'm actually slightly freaking out... I just got an email from Metier that they're closing their doors and my pre-order has been cancelled! I'm now frantically trying to track down another pair. Awesome



Sorry to hear about your shoes! Slightly OT but do you mean that Metier is going out of business? I hope that's not the case!


----------



## oatmella

DollyAntics said:


> Hey Ladies! Quick mod of the Lucy sweater with the Willows!



Love this outfit - you look fantastic!



chicjean said:


> So fantastic!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love these!! I'm actually slightly freaking out... I just got an email from Metier that they're closing their doors and my pre-order has been cancelled! I'm now frantically trying to track down another pair. Awesome



whoa - I can't believe Metier is closing!  They're only about 45 min from me.  



fduff said:


> Is there anyone here based in the USA and have purchased IM stuff from Matches (clothing, boots, sneakers, etc)? Their prices aren't DDP, so I'm curious how much approx. DHL charges for customs fees... Thanks!



I just received two pairs of Dickers from Matches and I didn't have to pay any customs fees.  I would highly recommend ordering from them - super fast shipping from the UK (it only took a few days) and beautiful packaging.  Plus I saved almost $300 ordering my Dickers from them vs. La Garconne.


----------



## chicjean

jellybebe said:


> Sorry to hear about your shoes! Slightly OT but do you mean that Metier is going out of business? I hope that's not the case!



Yea, they sent out an email and posted on their blog: http://metiersf.blogspot.com/2012/07/sad-but-true.html


----------



## oatmella

Today I received a few pairs of shoes in the mail .  I got the khaki and black dickers from Matches - love them both!  The khaki is not green at all and is the perfect neutral shade.  It appears to be similar to the color of the pair Kate Bosworth wears all the time.  I resisted buying black Dickers for a long time, but they are really nice as well.  Here is a pic of the khaki:







Also got the white Betty sneakers today.  LOVE them - and I usually never wear sneakers.  They are so comfy and cute!  For those wondering about sizing - I would say they run true to size.  I wear US size 7 and the size 37 Bettys fit great with a bit of room .  Now I definitely want a pair of Bobbys as well!


----------



## fduff

oatmella said:


> Love this outfit - you look fantastic!
> 
> 
> 
> whoa - I can't believe Metier is closing!  They're only about 45 min from me.
> 
> 
> 
> I just received two pairs of Dickers from Matches and I didn't have to pay any customs fees.  I would highly recommend ordering from them - super fast shipping from the UK (it only took a few days) and beautiful packaging.  Plus I saved almost $300 ordering my Dickers from them vs. La Garconne.




Thanks for your input - although I heard that DHL will send a customs invoice in the next few weeks (i.e. they don't bill you before or at the same time of delivery).  So pls let me know if you get anything in the mail from them soon.


----------



## oatmella

fduff said:


> Thanks for your input - although I heard that DHL will send a customs invoice in the next few weeks (i.e. they don't bill you before or at the same time of delivery).  So pls let me know if you get anything in the mail from them soon.



oh, I didn't know that!  I will let you know if I get a customs bill in the mail.


----------



## fduff

Tee said:


> I've ordered from Matches a couple of times, and I haven't had to pay anything extra. I'm in California.




Hi Tee, thanks for your reply. Were these recent orders or from a while ago?  I'm only asking because I read that sometimes if there are customs fees, DHL will send a bill a few weeks after delivery as they pay on our behalf as the goods are crossing borders. I'm in CA as well.


----------



## fduff

chicjean said:


> *juneping* and I have purchased from Matches. I believe the fees depend on where you're located. I'm in Utah, and didn't have to pay anything extra, but I know *juneping* had to pay some insane amount...




Hi Chicjean, thanks for your reply. I'm in CA. Lucky you, you didn't have to pay anything extra!  I'll send Juneping a message and inquire about her insane fees!


----------



## Tee

fduff said:


> Hi Tee, thanks for your reply. Were these recent orders or from a while ago?  I'm only asking because I read that sometimes if there are customs fees, DHL will send a bill a few weeks after delivery as they pay on our behalf as the goods are crossing borders. I'm in CA as well.



No problem fduff! I ordered some clothes months ago, and then I just recently ordered my Bazils from there as well. I never received a bill for the clothes, so I'm hoping the same will hold true with the shoes.


----------



## jellylicious

DollyAntics said:


> Love these! I've got the Anthracite and the Gris coming! Best trainers ever!


Nice! I was trying to decide between those 2 colors-lucky you got both!!! 



chicjean said:


> I don't even know what they're called anymore, but the Basil or Willow or Bekkett in Black or Anthracite. I had a 38 pre-ordered, but I'm still not sure if I should get a 38 or 39. I'm normally a 7.5/8 and found a pair of 39 Anthracites I'm tempted to jump on...
> 
> Have you seen any others? I've been hunting online, but haven't found much...


So sorry to hear about Metier closing...that's insane!!! Seems like they just launched their online shopping-that suxs! If you pre-ordered the Anthracite, it's probably the Beketts. I'm the same size as you (7.5-8) and got the 38. They fit me perfectly (even with socks) and glad i didn't go up to 39. I think 39 will be too big on you and might look odd. Keep checking Matches...they seem to pop back up. And will keep an eye out for you too! 



flower71 said:


> so cute! wow, lots of sneakers coming in, now I can't wait for mine...


They're going to look so good on you!!! I can see some of your gorgeous pieces with the sneakers already! 



Tee said:


> Thanks sweetie! Oh wow, I love the anthracite and how you styled the whole outfit!


TY Tee! Hurry with your mod pix!  I wanna see!!!



oatmella said:


> Today I received a few pairs of shoes in the mail .  I got the khaki and black dickers from Matches - love them both!  The khaki is not green at all and is the perfect neutral shade.  It appears to be similar to the color of the pair Kate Bosworth wears all the time.  I resisted buying black Dickers for a long time, but they are really nice as well.  Here is a pic of the khaki:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also got the white Betty sneakers today.  LOVE them - and I usually never wear sneakers.  They are so comfy and cute!  For those wondering about sizing - I would say they run true to size.  I wear US size 7 and the size 37 Bettys fit great with a bit of room .  Now I definitely want a pair of Bobbys as well!


Oh wow-the Bettys and Bobbys are growing on me too. Very cute! Congrats on both pairs!


----------



## juneping

oatmella said:


> oh, I didn't know that!  I will let you know if I get a customs bill in the mail.



according to another tpf from CA...you do get a bill...


----------



## juneping

Tee said:


> No problem fduff! I ordered some clothes months ago, and then I just recently ordered my Bazils from there as well. I never received a bill for the clothes, so I'm hoping the same will hold true with the shoes.



that's strange...TB told me she got bills....mn...weird...
may be you luck out..


----------



## chicjean

jellylicious said:


> Nice! I was trying to decide between those 2 colors-lucky you got both!!!
> 
> 
> So sorry to hear about Metier closing...that's insane!!! Seems like they just launched their online shopping-that suxs! If you pre-ordered the Anthracite, it's probably the Beketts. I'm the same size as you (7.5-8) and got the 38. They fit me perfectly (even with socks) and glad i didn't go up to 39. I think 39 will be too big on you and might look odd. Keep checking Matches...they seem to pop back up. And will keep an eye out for you too!
> 
> 
> They're going to look so good on you!!! I can see some of your gorgeous pieces with the sneakers already!
> 
> 
> TY Tee! Hurry with your mod pix!  I wanna see!!!
> 
> 
> Oh wow-the Bettys and Bobbys are growing on me too. Very cute! Congrats on both pairs!




Thank you!!! I'm kinda betting on, or rather hoping, that I can snatch them from NAP. I've requested with an SA that they be put in my cart, you know how they do that? So, hopefully I can grab them! I'll keep checking Matches, too!


----------



## jellylicious

chicjean said:


> Thank you!!! I'm kinda betting on, or rather hoping, that I can snatch them from NAP. I've requested with an SA that they be put in my cart, you know how they do that? So, hopefully I can grab them! I'll keep checking Matches, too!



I'm sorry i don't-but i think you will need the product # in order for them to do that. Not sure though...hope somebody here has an answer for you.


----------



## juneping

here is another site from denmark..
http://int.youheshe.com/she/designers/isabel-marant.aspx

unfortunately duty is not included...they have dickers and sneakers available...


----------



## Tee

oatmella said:


> Today I received a few pairs of shoes in the mail .  I got the khaki and black dickers from Matches - love them both!  The khaki is not green at all and is the perfect neutral shade.  It appears to be similar to the color of the pair Kate Bosworth wears all the time.  I resisted buying black Dickers for a long time, but they are really nice as well.  Here is a pic of the khaki:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also got the white Betty sneakers today.  LOVE them - and I usually never wear sneakers.  They are so comfy and cute!  For those wondering about sizing - I would say they run true to size.  I wear US size 7 and the size 37 Bettys fit great with a bit of room .  Now I definitely want a pair of Bobbys as well!



Really like the khaki color and those Bettys are great!


----------



## Tee

juneping said:


> that's strange...TB told me she got bills....mn...weird...
> may be you luck out..



Yeah that is weird! Maybe?!


----------



## OrangeFizz

Got my Beketts in the mail last week and finally got a chance to take a picture. I think the blue is perfect for me, but the color seems to change depending on the lighting. I think the picture I took represents the truest hue (blue w/ purple undertones), for anyone who's debating... Also sorry for the massive picture!


----------



## tonkamama

*Kaypa ~ *you look so beautiful in this picture!  Love the girly pairing with Ulyse jacket.   



Kaypa said:


> Hi everyone, so happy for everyone that managed to score a pair of IM high-top sneakers. I am still impatiently waiting for mine to arrive. Grrr...
> After a lot of contemplation I decided to purchase the Merrys after the second mark down. They have just arrrived. I tried one on my right foot (I'm at work at the moment), but will need some more time to decide if I will keep them or not. They are cute, but *HiromiT* is right, they are narrow.
> 
> Finally, since it's been a while, I wanted to share another outfit pic. More pics can be found here if you're interested. Thanks so much for letting me share!



*birkingal ~* Kady looks perfect on you!  I will check out your blog for more details... congrats!



birkingal said:


> I popped into the IM store at rue de Saintonge yesterday on a whirlwind 24 hour trip with a girlfriend yesterday. Stocks galore! I tried on a pair of black Bettys and noticed how comfortable they are. It helps that the soles are fairly wide. I didn't get them this time only because I think a pair of wedge sneakers is enough for now but the olive ones on a SA's feet were divine! My friend commented how cool she looked wearing the Bettys with a simple linen t-shirt and slim harem pants.
> 
> I picked up a Kady which I'd put on hold. My very first and only black jacket (sad but true). Please excuse the quick snapshots. I just threw the jacket on whatever I was wearing. More pics in the blog.


----------



## tonkamama

*DollyAntics ~* love your style!  Please post more of your IM outfits!!  





DollyAntics said:


> Hey Ladies! Quick mod of the Lucy sweater with the Willows!


*
jellylicious ~ *Big congrats, these sneakers looking super cute and I want a pair so bad now!!   I've also lost my pre-orders of three pairs of boots/sneakers  :cry:, now I am leaving with nothing and my last hope is with NAP.  



jellylicious said:


> *Chicjean:* We're anthracite twins!
> 
> 
> *Tee:* Love it! You're going to rock them!
> 
> Can't wait to see both of your mods pixs with outfits!
> 
> Here's a couple of quick pixs that i've posted in the IM hidden wedges thread.


----------



## chicjean

OrangeFizz said:
			
		

> Got my Beketts in the mail last week and finally got a chance to take a picture. I think the blue is perfect for me, but the color seems to change depending on the lighting. I think the picture I took represents the truest hue (blue w/ purple undertones), for anyone who's debating... Also sorry for the massive picture!



Gorgeous color!


----------



## flower71

OrangeFizz said:


> Got my Beketts in the mail last week and finally got a chance to take a picture. I think the blue is perfect for me, but the color seems to change depending on the lighting. I think the picture I took represents the truest hue (blue w/ purple undertones), for anyone who's debating... Also sorry for the massive picture!


congrats, lovely colour...Mod pic?


----------



## lala1

OrangeFizz said:


> Got my Beketts in the mail last week and finally got a chance to take a picture. I think the blue is perfect for me, but the color seems to change depending on the lighting. I think the picture I took represents the truest hue (blue w/ purple undertones), for anyone who's debating... Also sorry for the massive picture!



I love this color I think its my favorite, from this new season. Congrats.


----------



## tb-purselover

oatmella said:


> Today I received a few pairs of shoes in the mail .  I got the khaki and black dickers from Matches - love them both!  The khaki is not green at all and is the perfect neutral shade.  It appears to be similar to the color of the pair Kate Bosworth wears all the time.  I resisted buying black Dickers for a long time, but they are really nice as well.  Here is a pic of the khaki:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also got the white Betty sneakers today.  LOVE them - and I usually never wear sneakers.  They are so comfy and cute!  For those wondering about sizing - I would say they run true to size.  I wear US size 7 and the size 37 Bettys fit great with a bit of room .  Now I definitely want a pair of Bobbys as well!


Hey! You will get a DHL bill after a few weeks. DHL has a separate dept. They bill you about 2 week's later. I've never had them forget. But they are pretty easy to work with imho.


----------



## tb-purselover

OrangeFizz said:


> Got my Beketts in the mail last week and finally got a chance to take a picture. I think the blue is perfect for me, but the color seems to change depending on the lighting. I think the picture I took represents the truest hue (blue w/ purple undertones), for anyone who's debating... Also sorry for the massive picture!



Very pretty color!!! Congrats on the amazing color!


----------



## Straight-Laced

ladies NAP US has just taken delivery of the electric blue Bekett!!!  
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/314594


----------



## Brigitte031

Straight-Laced said:
			
		

> ladies NAP US has just taken delivery of the electric blue Bekett!!!
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/314594



How exciting!!  The blue color is amazing!! Congrats to all the ladies that order the blue sneakers.

Gosh I can't believe I am awake right now. Almost 3am...


----------



## chicjean

NAP US just posted some white Bettys, too, for anyone that's interested!


----------



## jellylicious

OrangeFizz said:


> Got my Beketts in the mail last week and finally got a chance to take a picture. I think the blue is perfect for me, but the color seems to change depending on the lighting. I think the picture I took represents the truest hue (blue w/ purple undertones), for anyone who's debating... Also sorry for the massive picture!



So pretty! Congrats!



tonkamama said:


> *
> jellylicious ~ *Big congrats, these sneakers looking super cute and I want a pair so bad now!!   I've also lost my pre-orders of three pairs of boots/sneakers  :cry:, now I am leaving with nothing and my last hope is with NAP.



*Tonka:* So sorry to hear-are your pre-orders from Metier as well? Don't u worry, you'll find them elsewhere! Put your troops to work!



Straight-Laced said:


> ladies NAP US has just taken delivery of the electric blue Bekett!!!
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/314594



All sold out already! That's insane!


----------



## srslysweet

chicjean said:


> I don't even know what they're called anymore, but the Basil or Willow or Bekkett in Black or Anthracite. I had a 38 pre-ordered, but I'm still not sure if I should get a 38 or 39. I'm normally a 7.5/8 and found a pair of 39 Anthracites I'm tempted to jump on...
> 
> Have you seen any others? I've been hunting online, but haven't found much...



The following will be getting Anthractite Beketts, but aren't taking preorders: Diani Boutique, Heist, Aime London, but they can let you know when they arrive!  

Black is hard to find but it looks like My Theresa will be putting them on soon (crossing fingers!!)  I've emailed so many places, wish I was more help!  I would also keep checking Matches as they might restock.


----------



## Kaypa

Tee said:


> You look absolutely amazing! Love how you styled this outft Kaypa!
> 
> 
> Such an awesome jacket and it fits you perfectly! Love it on you!
> 
> BTW, I received my Bazils in the black python print the other day. Love them! Will try and post an outfit wearing them soon!


 
Thanks sweetie! Yes, do post an outfit post wearing your new Bazils! Can't wait to see how they look on you! 



tb-purselover said:


> Looooove this look Kaypa!!! So nice.


 
Thank you for your kind words! 



juneping said:


> she's done it again....very cool pairing...
> 
> 
> 
> looking nice....the dress is very short, were you self-conscious the whole time??
> when i wore my IM skirt (the very short one) i was so self conscious and constantly checking if i was flashing....
> 
> 
> 
> very yummy leather jacket....congrats!!
> 
> just go the LVR shipping notice...the dickers are on their way to me....


 
You got me there. I am not used to wearing such short dresses, so I was indeed self-conscious. Changed clothes when I went to the city. 



flower71 said:


> hiya! thanks for the pic, it's been slow on here for some days! I think we're waiting for the same sneakers to come...bazil in black, no?
> lovely pic, can't get enough of the Ulyse


 
Yes, also waiting for the Black Bazils. So we have another identical pair of shoes then, hehe. Lost count. 



tonkamama said:


> *Kaypa ~ *you look so beautiful in this picture! Love the girly pairing with Ulyse jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> *birkingal ~* Kady looks perfect on you! I will check out your blog for more details... congrats!


 
Thank you for your sweet comment Tonkamama!


----------



## Kaypa

DollyAntics said:


> Hey Ladies! Quick mod of the Lucy sweater with the Willows!


You look so pretty. Love your sweater and of course those amazing sneakers!


----------



## Kaypa

jellylicious said:


> *Chicjean:* We're anthracite twins!
> 
> 
> *Tee:* Love it! You're going to rock them!
> 
> Can't wait to see both of your mods pixs with outfits!
> 
> Here's a couple of quick pixs that i've posted in the IM hidden wedges thread.


Aaaah! Those anthracites are gorgeous! Love how you combined them with the Lexy!


----------



## chicjean

srslysweet said:


> The following will be getting Anthractite Beketts, but aren't taking preorders: Diani Boutique, Heist, Aime London, but they can let you know when they arrive!
> 
> Black is hard to find but it looks like My Theresa will be putting them on soon (crossing fingers!!)  I've emailed so many places, wish I was more help!  I would also keep checking Matches as they might restock.



Thank you! It's been a slow day at work, so I"ve been making lots of phone calls. Going to call these places next.


----------



## tb-purselover

DollyAntics said:


> Hey Ladies! Quick mod of the Lucy sweater with the Willows!



Wow, I love this sweater!!! The loose fringe hanging off it is so cool. Pairing it with the IM sneakers just make this outfit.


----------



## nycbagfiend

DollyAntics said:


> Hey Ladies! Quick mod of the Lucy sweater with the Willows!



love this!


----------



## nycbagfiend

Kaypa said:


> Thank you for your kind words! Do you need some enabling for the Reas or should I come up with reasons why you shouldn't get them?
> 
> kaypa, your photo (along w/everyone else's on here!) was all the enabling i needed! :devil: i happened to pass by barneys today and lo and behold they had one pair of reas left...in my size!  i couldn't resist the 2nd cut price again!  i'm still not convinced i can walk well in them but will practice around my apt and see in a couple of weeks if they're still keepers!  they look kinda hot on just not sure i will wear them!


----------



## nycbagfiend

OrangeFizz said:


> Got my Beketts in the mail last week and finally got a chance to take a picture. I think the blue is perfect for me, but the color seems to change depending on the lighting. I think the picture I took represents the truest hue (blue w/ purple undertones), for anyone who's debating... Also sorry for the massive picture!



congrats, orangefizz--can't wait to see mod pics!  the blue color is awesome!


----------



## nycbagfiend

Tee said:


> Here's a pic I posted on my blog. I'll try to post some mod pics soon! Looking forward to seeing your anthracite!



ahh...another awesome pair of trainers!  i kind of wish i didn't jump on the solid black wilas over the summer--these are cooler!  can't wait to see them styled! congrats!


----------



## nycbagfiend

jellylicious said:


> *Chicjean:* We're anthracite twins!
> 
> 
> *Tee:* Love it! You're going to rock them!
> 
> Can't wait to see both of your mods pixs with outfits!
> 
> Here's a couple of quick pixs that i've posted in the IM hidden wedges thread.



it is trainer heaven on here!   congrats, jelly--i love the anthracite...complements the lexy perfectly!


----------



## nycbagfiend

chicjean said:


> I don't even know what they're called anymore, but the Basil or Willow or Bekkett in Black or Anthracite. I had a 38 pre-ordered, but I'm still not sure if I should get a 38 or 39. I'm normally a 7.5/8 and found a pair of 39 Anthracites I'm tempted to jump on...
> 
> Have you seen any others? I've been hunting online, but haven't found much...



oh no...chicjean, that's so frustrating!  have you tried calling the IM store?  i know they aren't taking pre-orders/waitlists but they might have a heart if you tell them your situation?


----------



## chicjean

nycbagfiend said:


> oh no...chicjean, that's so frustrating!  have you tried calling the IM store?  i know they aren't taking pre-orders/waitlists but they might have a heart if you tell them your situation?



I did, and they're not. All I can do it keep looking. I had one girl that I spoke to at a store in NYC that said they we're already sold out of pre-orders but she felt bad so she said that if they get a return in my size I'd be the first one she calls.


----------



## Jayne1

juneping said:


> here is another site from denmark..
> http://int.youheshe.com/she/designers/isabel-marant.aspx
> 
> unfortunately duty is not included...they have dickers and sneakers available...


Why are those socks so expensive?  I could never understand it.


----------



## soholaleni

Kaypa said:


> Yes, also waiting for the Black Bazils. So we have another identical pair of shoes then, hehe. Lost count.



Oh my gosh! You are getting the black Bazils too? That makes 8 or 9 identical for us! (Let me count: Zara pumps, poppy, franklin, gwen, chloe boots, bazils, dickers, rea, hmm i think thats all..)


----------



## Tee

nycbagfiend said:


> ahh...another awesome pair of trainers!  i kind of wish i didn't jump on the solid black wilas over the summer--these are cooler!  can't wait to see them styled! congrats!



Thank you!!!!


----------



## OrangeFizz

*chicjean, flower 71, lala1, tb-purselover, jellylicious* and *nycbagfiend*, Thank you so much ladies! I just failed miserably at taking mod pics, but hopefully I can get someone to do it for me this weekend.


----------



## regeens

Posted these in the IM Boots thread, but for those who hang out here, these are photos of the IM Dickers in Khaki from Matches.  Thanks.























Sunlight photos:


----------



## juneping

just got the dickers from LVR...they are actually gris stated from the shoes box.
very diff from the website photos....
i thought they were kahai but they were actually gris....will post photos tomorrow under the sun...i will keep them but i am lost....

-----

okay...
got the photos from this blog...
http://www.about-a-girl.com/tag/boots-isabel-marant/

these are the gris from LVR...


----------



## klow-chloe'

juneping said:


> just got the dickers from LVR...they are actually gris stated from the shoes box.
> very diff from the website photos....
> i thought they were kahai but they were actually gris....will post photos tomorrow under the sun...i will keep them but i am lost....
> 
> -----
> 
> okay...
> got the photos from this blog...
> http://www.about-a-girl.com/tag/boots-isabel-marant/
> 
> these are the gris from LVR...
> about-a-girl.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/isabel-marant-boots-dickers-automne-hiver-2012-2013.jpg




Thanks for the pic juneping. I pre-ordered from LVR too and  I'm still waiting for mines to arrive. I would be a bit disappoint if they are not the khaki.  But same with you I probaby would keep them too. I can't believe for that they couldn't even put the correct coloring the website


----------



## juneping

klow-chloe' said:


> Thanks for the pic juneping. I pre-ordered from LVR too and  I'm still waiting for mines to arrive. I would be a bit disappoint if they are not the khaki.  But same with you I probaby would keep them too. I can't believe for that they couldn't even put the correct coloring the website



thank god they fit TTS....or else i really had to return which is something so insane for int'l shipping...


----------



## chicjean

juneping said:


> just got the dickers from LVR...they are actually gris stated from the shoes box.
> very diff from the website photos....
> i thought they were kahai but they were actually gris....will post photos tomorrow under the sun...i will keep them but i am lost....
> 
> -----
> 
> okay...
> got the photos from this blog...
> http://www.about-a-girl.com/tag/boots-isabel-marant/
> 
> these are the gris from LVR...
> about-a-girl.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/isabel-marant-boots-dickers-automne-hiver-2012-2013.jpg



I'm sorry you didn't get what you were expecting  I totally know how that goes. I actually like the darker color, but the photo you posted from that blog isn't in the best lighting... Can't wait to see what they look like in the sun!


----------



## tonkamama

Tee said:


> Thank you!!!!


Congrats on your new Bazil sneakers!!  Hope to see more of your mod picture post here.  

Did you get these sneakers the same size as rest of your IM shoes/boots?  

BTW ~ love your Leith blouse & Thakoon boots


----------



## gymangel812

my first IM piece, the danel dress:




i can't believe how many compliments on it i got, it was crazy!


----------



## tonkamama

regeens said:


> Posted these in the IM Boots thread, but for those who hang out here, these are photos of the IM Dickers in Khaki from Matches.  Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunlight photos:


Thank you for posting your new Dickers here, lovely color and easy to match with outfits.


----------



## tonkamama

OrangeFizz said:


> Got my Beketts in the mail last week and finally got a chance to take a picture. I think the blue is perfect for me, but the color seems to change depending on the lighting. I think the picture I took represents the truest hue (blue w/ purple undertones), for anyone who's debating... Also sorry for the massive picture!


Beautiful color!!  Big congrats!!


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> just got the dickers from LVR...they are actually gris stated from the shoes box.
> very diff from the website photos....
> i thought they were kahai but they were actually gris....will post photos tomorrow under the sun...i will keep them but i am lost....
> 
> -----
> 
> okay...
> got the photos from this blog...
> http://www.about-a-girl.com/tag/boots-isabel-marant/
> 
> these are the gris from LVR...
> about-a-girl.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/isabel-marant-boots-dickers-automne-hiver-2012-2013.jpg


*Juneping ~* congrats on your 2nd pairs   Can't wait for your mod pictures.  Dickers are all my all time favorites!!


----------



## tonkamama

gymangel812 said:


> my first IM piece, the danel dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can't believe how many compliments on it i got, it was crazy!


You look so cute in this lovely IM dress.


----------



## pinkmotels

got my camel dickers from net a porter. they're beautiful! also runs very true to european sizing unlike previous seasons. im a european 38 and the 38 fits perfectly. 

i also emailed lagarconne asking if they were going to be doing preorder on the bobby sneakers this season and they confirmed they were going to stock them 'in the near future' whatever that means! anyone have a confirmation date of this?


----------



## birkingal

DollyAntics said:


> Hey Ladies! Quick mod of the Lucy sweater with the Willows!



DollyAntics, love this look. Casual but oh so chic!


----------



## Jayne1

gymangel812 said:


> my first IM piece, the danel dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can't believe how many compliments on it i got, it was crazy!


Pretty!


----------



## juneping

here is the gris under the sun...very very hard to capture the true color...the shades just changes...


----------



## eifitcon

I just opened my latest NAP package with the IM Calice black dress and it looks stunning in person.


----------



## nycbagfiend

juneping said:


> here is the gris under the sun...very very hard to capture the true color...the shades just changes...



congrats on pair #2, juneping!  i actually think these look more taupe then grey?  good neutral color!


----------



## am2022

Love!!! Mine is arriving Monday June and this color is just what I'm hoping for!!!
Can't wait for your mod pics !!!



juneping said:


> here is the gris under the sun...very very hard to capture the true color...the shades just changes...


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> here is the gris under the sun...very very hard to capture the true color...the shades just changes...


I agree, looks like a darker version of taupe.  Love it.


----------



## am2022

Very pretty ! Congrats!

UOTE=OrangeFizz;22304344]Got my Beketts in the mail last week and finally got a chance to take a picture. I think the blue is perfect for me, but the color seems to change depending on the lighting. I think the picture I took represents the truest hue (blue w/ purple undertones), for anyone who's debating... Also sorry for the massive picture![/QUOTE]


----------



## Tee

tonkamama said:


> Congrats on your new Bazil sneakers!!  Hope to see more of your mod picture post here.
> 
> Did you get these sneakers the same size as rest of your IM shoes/boots?
> 
> BTW ~ love your Leith blouse & Thakoon boots



Thanks tonka! I sized up, and they fit me fine! 

Thank you so much sweetie!!!


----------



## juneping

nycbagfiend said:


> congrats on pair #2, juneping!  i actually think these look more taupe then grey?  good neutral color!





amacasa said:


> Love!!! Mine is arriving Monday June and this color is just what I'm hoping for!!!
> Can't wait for your mod pics !!!





tonkamama said:


> I agree, looks like a darker version of taupe.  Love it.



thanks ladies!!
the color is brown with green undertone..i think dark taupe might be a good way to describe the color...i saw a pair worn by kate bosworth and they were very close but i can no longer find that image...

oh found the image...


----------



## flower71

juneping said:


> here is the gris under the sun...very very hard to capture the true color...the shades just changes...


absolutely love this colour! I have a pair of acne pistol boots that are the same colour, so versatile! You'll be rockin them in no time


----------



## jellybebe

juneping said:


> here is the gris under the sun...very very hard to capture the true color...the shades just changes...



Ooh I like!

Really thinking about ordering the Momo jacket from NAP. I think the colours will look great for fall even though they are colours I don't usually wear. I'm curious about how it looks in person. On NAP it looks darker. Personally I am hoping it looks more like this:

What do you all think?


----------



## juneping

jellybebe said:


> Ooh I like!
> 
> Really thinking about ordering the Momo jacket from NAP. I think the colours will look great for fall even though they are colours I don't usually wear. I'm curious about how it looks in person. On NAP it looks darker. Personally I am hoping it looks more like this:
> 
> What do you all think?



there are two versions i thought i saw...a darker and a lighter ones....


----------



## jellybebe

juneping said:


> there are two versions i thought i saw...a darker and a lighter ones....



Really? Maybe I should wait for the lighter one to show up somewhere then. I have only seen burgundy and black for order.


----------



## juneping

jellybebe said:


> Really? Maybe I should wait for the lighter one to show up somewhere then. I have only seen burgundy and black for order.



i thought i saw two version on LVR but they both were gone really fast. but i am not 100% sure....hope someone else can chime in...


----------



## Jayne1

jellybebe said:


> Ooh I like!
> 
> Really thinking about ordering the Momo jacket from NAP. I think the colours will look great for fall even though they are colours I don't usually wear. I'm curious about how it looks in person. On NAP it looks darker. Personally I am hoping it looks more like this:
> 
> What do you all think?


I like it!  I think NAP has the cooler, slightly darker version.


----------



## guccisima

Jayne1 said:


> I like it!  I think NAP has the cooler, slightly darker version.


Yes, there are two versions. mytheresa had the other version.
http://www.mytheresa.com/de_de/boucle-jacket.html


----------



## tb-purselover

juneping said:


> here is the gris under the sun...very very hard to capture the true color...the shades just changes...


Ooh, congrats June on the new dickers. I really, really like this color. It reminds me of the taupe from a year and a half ago. Maybe a bit darker like everyone is saying.


----------



## regeens

tonkamama said:


> Thank you for posting your new Dickers here, lovely color and easy to match with outfits.



You're welcome *tonkamama*. Hope it helps someone on the fence about which color to get.


----------



## Kaypa

soholaleni said:


> Oh my gosh! You are getting the black Bazils too? That makes 8 or 9 identical for us! (Let me count: Zara pumps, poppy, franklin, gwen, chloe boots, bazils, dickers, rea, hmm i think thats all..)


Wow! Cool, hehe. So which pair should we get now?


----------



## nycbagfiend

chicjean said:


> I did, and they're not. All I can do it keep looking. I had one girl that I spoke to at a store in NYC that said they we're already sold out of pre-orders but she felt bad so she said that if they get a return in my size I'd be the first one she calls.



i'll keep an eye out for you too! i think they just got in silver and also a couple bettys...will let you know if i see anthracite!


----------



## soholaleni

Kaypa said:


> Wow! Cool, hehe. So which pair should we get now?



Haha...hmmm well I am lusting after the new Milwauke boots in black with the studs. Shall these be next?


----------



## meishe

juneping said:
			
		

> here is the gris under the sun...very very hard to capture the true color...the shades just changes...



June-- I really like this color! I also pre ordered these from LVR (they come tomorrow)-- I had originally thought that the were the Gris... then when I saw "khaki" was an actual color, decided that they we going to be the same as Matches! But in the end I wanted the Gris- went by the photo on the LVR website-- and think it will be a great neutral color 

Eager to see how you pair them!


----------



## chicjean

For anyone looking, NAP US has two colors of the Dicker up! Black and then I'm thinking it's the Gris? It's like a darker beige...


----------



## Kaypa

soholaleni said:


> Haha...hmmm well I am lusting after the new Milwauke boots in black with the studs. Shall these be next?



Do you mean these? 'Cause they are on my wislist as well.


----------



## pinkmotels

Kaypa said:


> Do you mean these? 'Cause they are on my wislist as well.



im in love with those navy/black boots... i think they sold out on LVR but maybe net a porter will get them?


----------



## soholaleni

Kaypa said:
			
		

> Do you mean these? 'Cause they are on my wislist as well.



Yes!! I also love the version with the skinny heel
and silver metal ankle strap! Either will do! Glad to hear we are on the same page yet again


----------



## klow-chloe'

The Beketts in blue is up on mytheresa.com, available size  36, 38 and 41.

Hurry up before they're all gone!!


----------



## regeens

chicjean said:


> For anyone looking, NAP US has two colors of the Dicker up! Black and then I'm thinking it's the Gris? It's like a darker beige...



NAP US has a 40 in anthracite suede and NAP International has the camel and black suede. Matches has khaki & black suede.


----------



## HiromiT

Oh, I just picked up my burgundy Momo today! It's the same as NAP's version. At first, I was on the fence about the Momo, thinking it might be too similar to my Lexy, but the colours and weave are quite different. Same silhouette though.

Jellybebe -- I think you're in Vancouver? You can check it out at Misch Boutique on s. granville. Here are pics of mine. HTH.



jellybebe said:


> Ooh I like!
> 
> Really thinking about ordering the Momo jacket from NAP. I think the colours will look great for fall even though they are colours I don't usually wear. I'm curious about how it looks in person. On NAP it looks darker. Personally I am hoping it looks more like this:
> 
> What do you all think?


----------



## jellybebe

HiromiT said:


> Oh, I just picked up my burgundy Momo today! It's the same as NAP's version. At first, I was on the fence about the Momo, thinking it might be too similar to my Lexy, but the colours and weave are quite different. Same silhouette though.
> 
> Jellybebe -- I think you're in Vancouver? You can check it out at Misch Boutique on s. granville. Here are pics of mine. HTH.



Oh it's beautiful! I love all the vibrant colours. It's exactly how I was hoping it would look! Unfortunately I'm not in Vancouver anymore  so I guess that I will just order from NAP. It's my bday this week so I guess it's justifiable! Do you mind telling me how much Misch charged for the jacket? Thanks sweetie!


----------



## chicjean

HiromiT said:
			
		

> Oh, I just picked up my burgundy Momo today! It's the same as NAP's version. At first, I was on the fence about the Momo, thinking it might be too similar to my Lexy, but the colours and weave are quite different. Same silhouette though.
> 
> Jellybebe -- I think you're in Vancouver? You can check it out at Misch Boutique on s. granville. Here are pics of mine. HTH.



Ooo, thanks for sharing! Up close it's BEAUTIFUL!! Mods please


----------



## HiromiT

Thanks, I was pleasantly surprised by the mixture of colours. I don't usually do reds or burgundys but what the heck, I need a change. 

It's the same price as NAP - 395. Oh, it seems to fit a little more snug than the Lexy. The Lexy's fabric is a lighter weight with more give. But I'm the same size in both.

Happy Birthday -- you definitely need to give yourself a gift! 



jellybebe said:


> Oh it's beautiful! I love all the vibrant colours. It's exactly how I was hoping it would look! Unfortunately I'm not in Vancouver anymore  so I guess that I will just order from NAP. It's my bday this week so I guess it's justifiable! Do you mind telling me how much Misch charged for the jacket? Thanks sweetie!


----------



## HiromiT

Thanks! Will def do mod pics when the weather here cools down a bit. 


chicjean said:


> Ooo, thanks for sharing! Up close it's BEAUTIFUL!! Mods please


----------



## am2022

Very pretty!!! Can't wait for mod pics!!! 

UOTE=HiromiT;22327517]Oh, I just picked up my burgundy Momo today! It's the same as NAP's version. At first, I was on the fence about the Momo, thinking it might be too similar to my Lexy, but the colours and weave are quite different. Same silhouette though.

Jellybebe -- I think you're in Vancouver? You can check it out at Misch Boutique on s. granville. Here are pics of mine. HTH.[/QUOTE]


----------



## HiromiT

Thanks *amacasa*!


amacasa said:


> Very pretty!!! Can't wait for mod pics!!!
> 
> UOTE=HiromiT;22327517]Oh, I just picked up my burgundy Momo today! It's the same as NAP's version. At first, I was on the fence about the Momo, thinking it might be too similar to my Lexy, but the colours and weave are quite different. Same silhouette though.
> 
> Jellybebe -- I think you're in Vancouver? You can check it out at Misch Boutique on s. granville. Here are pics of mine. HTH.


[/QUOTE]


----------



## jellybebe

HiromiT said:


> Thanks, I was pleasantly surprised by the mixture of colours. I don't usually do reds or burgundys but what the heck, I need a change.
> 
> It's the same price as NAP - 395. Oh, it seems to fit a little more snug than the Lexy. The Lexy's fabric is a lighter weight with more give. But I'm the same size in both.
> 
> Happy Birthday -- you definitely need to give yourself a gift!



Wow, now I'm tempted to contact Misch to get it from there instead! (I would probably get it faster from them.) I ordered a size up from NAP. It was a bit confusing because they had actual sizes this season instead of 1,2,3 like they usually do. 

Glad to hear summer has started in Vancouver.  Can't wait for modelling pics!


----------



## HiromiT

Yeah, good deal since it's CAD$ . Be quick though cuz the Misch SAs said it's flying out the door. As of this afternoon, I saw three left although there may be more in the back. I believe there was a 34 and a 40 or 42.

Good luck!



jellybebe said:


> Wow, now I'm tempted to contact Misch to get it from there instead! (I would probably get it faster from them.) I ordered a size up from NAP. It was a bit confusing because they had actual sizes this season instead of 1,2,3 like they usually do.
> 
> Glad to hear summer has started in Vancouver.  Can't wait for modelling pics!


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> Oh, I just picked up my burgundy Momo today! It's the same as NAP's version. At first, I was on the fence about the Momo, thinking it might be too similar to my Lexy, but the colours and weave are quite different. Same silhouette though.
> 
> Jellybebe -- I think you're in Vancouver? You can check it out at Misch Boutique on s. granville. Here are pics of mine. HTH.


So pretty!!


----------



## Syma

HiromiT said:


> Oh, I just picked up my burgundy Momo today! It's the same as NAP's version. At first, I was on the fence about the Momo, thinking it might be too similar to my Lexy, but the colours and weave are quite different. Same silhouette though.
> 
> Jellybebe -- I think you're in Vancouver? You can check it out at Misch Boutique on s. granville. Here are pics of mine. HTH.



It's gorgeous! I have been eyeing this jacket but I'm pretty sensitive to most wool mixes. Is the jacket itchy at all seeing as it is unlined? Thanks


----------



## DollyAntics

Hi Ladies,

Thanks for all of your lovely comments!  I will try and post some more outfit pics when I get a chance...

I was wondering if anyone could help me? I am desperately searching for these platform wedges in a size 38...has anybody seen them anywhere???? NEEEEEED THEM!!

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Niniloves

Hi ladies! New here, and am an avid Isabel Marant lover and addict (it's a problem). I was wondering if any of you have had experience shopping with YouHeShe? I was finally able to place an order with them last Thursday (after requesting about 4-5 times a week before), and I haven't heard from them since.  I e-mailed them about it but they haven't replied back yet. Getting a bit antsy & desperate!


----------



## angelastoel

Feels like I haven't posted here like forever! Today I wore my Pezan skirt (SS 2009) and I am still such a fan of the draping she did! I noticed IM has many skirts with similar draping in later collections, so I think she loved her idea a lot!


----------



## chicjean

angelastoel said:
			
		

> Feels like I haven't posted here like forever! Today I wore my Pezan skirt (SS 2009) and I am still such a fan of the draping she did! I noticed IM has many skirts with similar draping in later collections, so I think she loved her idea a lot!
> 
> http://toothfairyfashiontale.blogspot.nl/2012/07/outfit-feels-like-fall.html
> 
> http://toothfairyfashiontale.blogspot.nl/2012/07/outfit-feels-like-fall.html



Gorgeous!!  I love this skirt, too.


----------



## Jayne1

angelastoel said:


> Feels like I haven't posted here like forever! Today I wore my Pezan skirt (SS 2009) and I am still such a fan of the draping she did! I noticed IM has many skirts with similar draping in later collections, so I think she loved her idea a lot!


Gorgeous... as is your hair!!


----------



## Brigitte031

angelastoel said:
			
		

> Feels like I haven't posted here like forever! Today I wore my Pezan skirt (SS 2009) and I am still such a fan of the draping she did! I noticed IM has many skirts with similar draping in later collections, so I think she loved her idea a lot!
> 
> http://toothfairyfashiontale.blogspot.nl/2012/07/outfit-feels-like-fall.html
> 
> http://toothfairyfashiontale.blogspot.nl/2012/07/outfit-feels-like-fall.html



I love your hair as well!! 

That skirt looks amazing and super flattering. Great outfit!


----------



## Niniloves

angelastoel said:


> Feels like I haven't posted here like forever! Today I wore my Pezan skirt (SS 2009) and I am still such a fan of the draping she did! I noticed IM has many skirts with similar draping in later collections, so I think she loved her idea a lot!



That skirt is so pretty! The draping is fantastic, it reminds me of petals on a flower.


----------



## birkingal

regeens said:


> Posted these in the IM Boots thread, but for those who hang out here, these are photos of the IM Dickers in Khaki from Matches.  Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunlight photos:



Congratulations! Can't go wrong with Dickers. They're just so versatile and comfortable.


----------



## birkingal

juneping said:


> just got the dickers from LVR...they are actually gris stated from the shoes box.
> very diff from the website photos....
> i thought they were kahai but they were actually gris....will post photos tomorrow under the sun...i will keep them but i am lost....
> 
> -----
> 
> okay...
> got the photos from this blog...
> http://www.about-a-girl.com/tag/boots-isabel-marant/
> 
> these are the gris from LVR...



I saw a SA wearing Bettys in this color and it's TDF! I think the olive undertone makes the color a great neutral.


----------



## birkingal

gymangel812 said:


> my first IM piece, the danel dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can't believe how many compliments on it i got, it was crazy!




This is really pretty! Love how you paired it with tributes and such an adorable Birkin.


----------



## birkingal

jellybebe said:


> Ooh I like!
> 
> Really thinking about ordering the Momo jacket from NAP. I think the colours will look great for fall even though they are colours I don't usually wear. I'm curious about how it looks in person. On NAP it looks darker. Personally I am hoping it looks more like this:
> 
> What do you all think?



I'm actually thinking of ordering the Momo as well. I think the Momo is just like a Lexy I love the shape of my Lexy which I've worn to bits so much I'd like it in different colors. .


----------



## birkingal

HiromiT said:


> Oh, I just picked up my burgundy Momo today! It's the same as NAP's version. At first, I was on the fence about the Momo, thinking it might be too similar to my Lexy, but the colours and weave are quite different. Same silhouette though.
> 
> Jellybebe -- I think you're in Vancouver? You can check it out at Misch Boutique on s. granville. Here are pics of mine. HTH.



I LOVE it!! That's definitely a keeper.


----------



## birkingal

angelastoel said:


> Feels like I haven't posted here like forever! Today I wore my Pezan skirt (SS 2009) and I am still such a fan of the draping she did! I noticed IM has many skirts with similar draping in later collections, so I think she loved her idea a lot!



I always love how you style your outfits.


----------



## birkingal

It's still cold enough to wear the Kady. I don't know if that's a good thing seeing that it's actually summer.


----------



## nycbagfiend

angelastoel said:


> Feels like I haven't posted here like forever! Today I wore my Pezan skirt (SS 2009) and I am still such a fan of the draping she did! I noticed IM has many skirts with similar draping in later collections, so I think she loved her idea a lot!



love this, angela!  you truly capture the bohemian feel of IM!  love the tough leather and pretty skirt together!


----------



## nycbagfiend

birkingal said:


> It's still cold enough to wear the Kady. I don't know if that's a good thing seeing that it's actually summer.



awesome outfit, birk!  you are going to get so much wear out of the kady--great purchase!
sorry about the UK weather though...here's hoping to some sun and warmth for the rest of july (even if it means putting away the kady 'til fall--something to look forward to! )


----------



## nycbagfiend

HiromiT said:


> Oh, I just picked up my burgundy Momo today! It's the same as NAP's version. At first, I was on the fence about the Momo, thinking it might be too similar to my Lexy, but the colours and weave are quite different. Same silhouette though.
> 
> Jellybebe -- I think you're in Vancouver? You can check it out at Misch Boutique on s. granville. Here are pics of mine. HTH.



gorgeous, hiromit!  congrats!
how's the sparkle factor?  i'm not a huge lurex fan but it seems pretty muted from the photos?  contemplating picking this up from NAP too it it's not too sparkly!


----------



## nycbagfiend

quick outfit of the day...nothing too exciting but enjoying these pepal pants i found at barneys a week ago!  a size too large but very comfy and perfect for running around (the heat finally sort of broke here in nyc--still warm but not quite as scorching!)

(wearing pepals w/t by alex wang tank and betty sneakers!)


----------



## jellylicious

HiromiT said:


> Oh, I just picked up my burgundy Momo today! It's the same as NAP's version. At first, I was on the fence about the Momo, thinking it might be too similar to my Lexy, but the colours and weave are quite different. Same silhouette though.
> 
> Jellybebe -- I think you're in Vancouver? You can check it out at Misch Boutique on s. granville. Here are pics of mine. HTH.



It's really pretty with all those colors together. I get a lot of use of my Lexy and it's a good go to piece and the silhouette is so great. *Great buy!* 



angelastoel said:


> Feels like I haven't posted here like forever! Today I wore my Pezan skirt (SS 2009) and I am still such a fan of the draping she did! I noticed IM has many skirts with similar draping in later collections, so I think she loved her idea a lot!



*LOVE!* Thanks for posting!!! 



birkingal said:


> It's still cold enough to wear the Kady. I don't know if that's a good thing seeing that it's actually summer.


*Hope it warms up for you! Love this pairing!* Can't wait to get my hands the Kady!



nycbagfiend said:


> quick outfit of the day...nothing too exciting but enjoying these pepal pants i found at barneys a week ago!  a size too large but very comfy and perfect for running around (the heat finally sort of broke here in nyc--still warm but not quite as scorching!)
> 
> (wearing pepals w/t by alex wang tank and betty sneakers!)


I want this cool casual look-*the BETTYs*!!! i'm drooling over them!


----------



## chicjean

birkingal said:


> It's still cold enough to wear the Kady. I don't know if that's a good thing seeing that it's actually summer.





nycbagfiend said:


> quick outfit of the day...nothing too exciting but enjoying these pepal pants i found at barneys a week ago!  a size too large but very comfy and perfect for running around (the heat finally sort of broke here in nyc--still warm but not quite as scorching!)
> 
> (wearing pepals w/t by alex wang tank and betty sneakers!)




Love both of these!! *nycbagfiend*, those pants look so comfy! Great find.


----------



## birkingal

nycbagfiend said:


> awesome outfit, birk!  you are going to get so much wear out of the kady--great purchase!
> sorry about the UK weather though...here's hoping to some sun and warmth for the rest of july (even if it means putting away the kady 'til fall--something to look forward to! )



Thanks, nycbagfiend! Much as I adore jackets including the Kady but fingers crossed I don't have to touch them this summer.


----------



## birkingal

nycbagfiend said:


> quick outfit of the day...nothing too exciting but enjoying these pepal pants i found at barneys a week ago!  a size too large but very comfy and perfect for running around (the heat finally sort of broke here in nyc--still warm but not quite as scorching!)
> 
> (wearing pepals w/t by alex wang tank and betty sneakers!)




LOOOOOVE. LOVE. LOVE your leggings with Bettys. I've been dying to get my hands on a similar type leggings. This is totally my style.


----------



## jellybebe

birkingal said:
			
		

> I'm actually thinking of ordering the Momo as well. I think the Momo is just like a Lexy I love the shape of my Lexy which I've worn to bits so much I'd like it in different colors. .



I missed out on the Lexy but I have a black & white Darwin that I'm just in love with. She does boucle so well, so I knew I had to get the Momo!


----------



## juneping

birkingal said:


> I saw a SA wearing Bettys in this color and it's TDF! I think the olive undertone makes the color a great neutral.



thanks!! oh...the olive undertone is perfect way to describe it...



nycbagfiend said:


> quick outfit of the day...nothing too exciting but enjoying these pepal pants i found at barneys a week ago!  a size too large but very comfy and perfect for running around (the heat finally sort of broke here in nyc--still warm but not quite as scorching!)
> 
> (wearing pepals w/t by alex wang tank and betty sneakers!)


love the legging on you....you're such a chic mom...
btw, my AC was broken yesterday....it's so sooooo HOT for me....i realized i don't miss summer at all...


----------



## Tee

juneping said:


> here is the gris under the sun...very very hard to capture the true color...the shades just changes...



Those are pretty! Really like that color!



HiromiT said:


> Oh, I just picked up my burgundy Momo today! It's the same as NAP's version. At first, I was on the fence about the Momo, thinking it might be too similar to my Lexy, but the colours and weave are quite different. Same silhouette though.
> 
> Jellybebe -- I think you're in Vancouver? You can check it out at Misch Boutique on s. granville. Here are pics of mine. HTH.



It's gorgeous! I love the mix of colors! 



angelastoel said:


> Feels like I haven't posted here like forever! Today I wore my Pezan skirt (SS 2009) and I am still such a fan of the draping she did! I noticed IM has many skirts with similar draping in later collections, so I think she loved her idea a lot!



This is such a beautiful outfit! 



birkingal said:


> It's still cold enough to wear the Kady. I don't know if that's a good thing seeing that it's actually summer.



Absolutely love how you styled this outfit! The Kady looks like such an awesome leather jacket - love it!



nycbagfiend said:


> quick outfit of the day...nothing too exciting but enjoying these pepal pants i found at barneys a week ago!  a size too large but very comfy and perfect for running around (the heat finally sort of broke here in nyc--still warm but not quite as scorching!)
> 
> (wearing pepals w/t by alex wang tank and betty sneakers!)



Love the fit of those pants on you! Great outfit!


----------



## Brigitte031

Received the Ouda Wyoming sweater today from Matches.  Admittedly the pattern really attracted me to the sweater and I love and wear a lot of grey tops. Anyway I knew the neckline was really high but when I tried it on the sweater added so much bulk to me!! It's a very thick sweater and it's definitely going back. :/ I really thought I would love it but I guess I wasn't thinking ahead... So Cal isn't THAT cold for a super thick bulky sweater. Then thinking it was me I had my friend, whose thinner than me try it on, but it looked equally too thick on her as well.

Bummed out but still waiting for a few other FW pieces to be delivered!


----------



## HiromiT

Thanks everyone! I'm thrilled and can't wait to wear it this fall. 

*Syma* - I'm sorry to report that it is a bit itchy. If you're sensitive to wool, it might not be the right jacket. Fortunately, I have a fairly high tolerance for itchy fabrics but even I would definitely wear a long sleeve top underneath. Maybe try it with a cashmere tee?

*nycbagfiend* - Funny you should ask about the lurex threads...my first reaction was, "wow, sparkly" . You definitely see pink shimmer and it's more noticeable IRL than in photos, but it's not as garish as a Christmas sweater. I think it adds a youthful vibe to the bouclé. FYI, the lurex is interwoven about an inch apart. I'll try to take a better photo. 

Love the Pepals on you! What a stylish casual outfit.  
*birkingal* - I'm drooling over your Kady!! It's both a statement and a staple piece.



Jayne1 said:


> So pretty!!





Syma said:


> It's gorgeous! I have been eyeing this jacket but I'm pretty sensitive to most wool mixes. Is the jacket itchy at all seeing as it is unlined? Thanks





birkingal said:


> I LOVE it!! That's definitely a keeper.





nycbagfiend said:


> gorgeous, hiromit!  congrats!
> how's the sparkle factor?  i'm not a huge lurex fan but it seems pretty muted from the photos?  contemplating picking this up from NAP too it it's not too sparkly!





jellylicious said:


> It's really pretty with all those colors together. I get a lot of use of my Lexy and it's a good go to piece and the silhouette is so great. *Great buy!*





Tee said:


> It's gorgeous! I love the mix of colors!


----------



## HiromiT

You have one of the most amazing and extensive IM collections!



angelastoel said:


> Feels like I haven't posted here like forever! Today I wore my Pezan skirt (SS 2009) and I am still such a fan of the draping she did! I noticed IM has many skirts with similar draping in later collections, so I think she loved her idea a lot!


----------



## missypiiig

nycbagfiend said:
			
		

> quick outfit of the day...nothing too exciting but enjoying these pepal pants i found at barneys a week ago!  a size too large but very comfy and perfect for running around (the heat finally sort of broke here in nyc--still warm but not quite as scorching!)
> 
> (wearing pepals w/t by alex wang tank and betty sneakers!)



such a amazing sporty loooook!!! 

Can I ask for the pant size? Usually 25/26 in jeans. I see one website sell the pant but no sure which size should I take? Advice please!!


----------



## Tee

Wore the Bazils with the Erin dress over the weekend! Love my new sneakers!


----------



## Barbora

nycbagfiend said:
			
		

> quick outfit of the day...nothing too exciting but enjoying these pepal pants i found at barneys a week ago!  a size too large but very comfy and perfect for running around (the heat finally sort of broke here in nyc--still warm but not quite as scorching!)
> 
> (wearing pepals w/t by alex wang tank and betty sneakers!)



I'm sooo jelly of your pants!! I wanted to get them  and before I could order them, they sold out! Enjoy them for me too!


----------



## flower71

Tee said:


> Wore the Bazils with the Erin dress over the weekend! Love my new sneakers!


wow!! thanks for the mod pic, you're so cute! is that a Jerome Dreyfuss momo bag?



nycbagfiend said:


> quick outfit of the day...nothing too exciting but enjoying these pepal pants i found at barneys a week ago!  a size too large but very comfy and perfect for running around (the heat finally sort of broke here in nyc--still warm but not quite as scorching!)
> 
> (wearing pepals w/t by alex wang tank and betty sneakers!)


That's my kinda outfit for running errands, cool mama...Um is that a VCA alhambra necklace I spy....one of my HGs


----------



## chicjean

Tee said:
			
		

> Wore the Bazils with the Erin dress over the weekend! Love my new sneakers!



Love this!!! Can't wait for my Bazils to get here!


----------



## Tee

flower71 said:


> wow!! thanks for the mod pic, you're so cute! is that a Jerome Dreyfuss momo bag?
> 
> 
> That's my kinda outfit for running errands, cool mama...Um is that a VCA alhambra necklace I spy....one of my HGs



Thanks flower!! It's actually just a lil bag I picked up from Club Monaco. I do love the momo bag though! 



chicjean said:


> Love this!!! Can't wait for my Bazils to get here!



I hope they come soon!! Thank you chicjean!!


----------



## am2022

Tee.. you look adorable!!!



Tee said:


> Wore the Bazils with the Erin dress over the weekend! Love my new sneakers!


----------



## birkingal

Tee said:


> Wore the Bazils with the Erin dress over the weekend! Love my new sneakers!



This is perfection, *Theresa*! I just love how you style your outfits. They're always unique - a fresh take rather than following the crowd.


----------



## jellylicious

Tee said:


> Wore the Bazils with the Erin dress over the weekend! Love my new sneakers!


You look adorable Tee!


----------



## raradarling

Tee said:


> Wore the Bazils with the Erin dress over the weekend! Love my new sneakers!



Tee - these shoes look amazing! I'm hoping to get a pair myself. Cross your fingers!

I was worried they would look too clunky - but they are actually really streamlined! Great design.


----------



## raradarling

Kaypa said:


> Do you mean these? 'Cause they are on my wislist as well.



these boots are listed on LVR as having 120mm heels. They don't look any higher in the pics than the Jacobs (listed at 90mm). Do you think this is a mistake on the LVR site?


----------



## Tee

amacasa said:


> Tee.. you look adorable!!!





birkingal said:


> This is perfection, *Theresa*! I just love how you style your outfits. They're always unique - a fresh take rather than following the crowd.





jellylicious said:


> You look adorable Tee!





raradarling said:


> Tee - these shoes look amazing! I'm hoping to get a pair myself. Cross your fingers!
> 
> I was worried they would look too clunky - but they are actually really streamlined! Great design.



You ladies are just so incredibly sweet! Thank you so much for your comments!  

And raradarling, my fingers are crossed! Hope you find them!


----------



## jellybebe

HiromiT said:


> Yeah, good deal since it's CAD$ . Be quick though cuz the Misch SAs said it's flying out the door. As of this afternoon, I saw three left although there may be more in the back. I believe there was a 34 and a 40 or 42.
> 
> Good luck!



I'm going to go for it from Misch! My bf can pick it up and bring it to me. Can't beat the CAD price being the same as the US one.


----------



## nycbagfiend

Tee said:


> Wore the Bazils with the Erin dress over the weekend! Love my new sneakers!



looking good, tee!  very sporty chic...i like it!  (and wish i could look like you in that dress!)


----------



## nycbagfiend

birkingal said:


> LOOOOOVE. LOVE. LOVE your leggings with Bettys. I've been dying to get my hands on a similar type leggings. This is totally my style.



thanks!  y'know i waffled back and forth on these pants--the price seems kinda nutty for what is essentially leggings/sweatpants but when i stumbled upon them on sale i went for it--i actually got a couple compliments from random strangers on the street...they def are sleeker then my usual gym wear!

keep an eye out on her F/W collection--i feel like IM puts out a similar type pant each season in varying cotton weights!


----------



## nycbagfiend

juneping said:


> thanks!! oh...the olive undertone is perfect way to describe it...
> 
> 
> love the legging on you....you're such a chic mom...
> btw, my AC was broken yesterday....it's so sooooo HOT for me....i realized i don't miss summer at all...



thanks, june!  i try tho' today i was in my gym clothes all day so not quite so chic! 
ugh--hope your a/c was fixed..the last few weeks have been awful in the city!  i actually ran thru the sprinklers at the playground on saturday to keep cool!  i have no idea how the kids run around there and seem impervious to the weather (my daughter included!)


----------



## nycbagfiend

hehe....xmas sweater was actually my initial impression!  but all the same, i love the colors and if the fit is anything like the lexy, it could be love!   i think i'm going to give it a try...thanks for the feedback and looking forward to some mod pics!




HiromiT said:


> Thanks everyone! I'm thrilled and can't wait to wear it this fall.
> 
> *Syma* - I'm sorry to report that it is a bit itchy. If you're sensitive to wool, it might not be the right jacket. Fortunately, I have a fairly high tolerance for itchy fabrics but even I would definitely wear a long sleeve top underneath. Maybe try it with a cashmere tee?
> 
> *nycbagfiend* - Funny you should ask about the lurex threads...my first reaction was, "wow, sparkly" . You definitely see pink shimmer and it's more noticeable IRL than in photos, but it's not as garish as a Christmas sweater. I think it adds a youthful vibe to the bouclé. FYI, the lurex is interwoven about an inch apart. I'll try to take a better photo.
> 
> Love the Pepals on you! What a stylish casual outfit.
> *birkingal* - I'm drooling over your Kady!! It's both a statement and a staple piece.


----------



## tonkamama

*angelastoel ~* beautiful as usual!



angelastoel said:


> Feels like I haven't posted here like forever! Today I wore my Pezan skirt (SS 2009) and I am still such a fan of the draping she did! I noticed IM has many skirts with similar draping in later collections, so I think she loved her idea a lot!




*birkingal ~* perfect pairing!



birkingal said:


> It's still cold enough to wear the Kady. I don't know if that's a good thing seeing that it's actually summer.



*nycbagfiend ~* Love your pants and Bettys ...so chic!  



nycbagfiend said:


> quick outfit of the day...nothing too exciting but enjoying these pepal pants i found at barneys a week ago!  a size too large but very comfy and perfect for running around (the heat finally sort of broke here in nyc--still warm but not quite as scorching!)
> 
> (wearing pepals w/t by alex wang tank and betty sneakers!)



*Tee ~ *We are Erin twin!  Cool pairing!  Hope I can score a pair of Bazils .  



Tee said:


> Wore the Bazils with the Erin dress over the weekend! Love my new sneakers!


----------



## nycbagfiend

missypiiig said:


> such a amazing sporty loooook!!!
> 
> Can I ask for the pant size? Usually 25/26 in jeans. I see one website sell the pant but no sure which size should I take? Advice please!!



thanks, missy!  they're a size 40 which is a size up from my usual, but at 60% off the price, beggars can't be choosers! i'm usually a 26/27 in jeans and generally an IM 1/38 in pants--these are pretty loose around the waist--i ended up pulling them up in place a lot more as the day wore on and they stretched but i'm hoping my tailor can put a couple of darts or take the waist in a nip to solve that!  i saw someone trying them on at the IM store and i think the legs are supposed to fit a bit tighter like a true legging but i'm ok with a slight slouch.

i would think a 25/26 would take a 36 but you might be able to pull off a 38 if you don't mind them a bit slouchier.

hope that helps and you find your size!


----------



## nycbagfiend

Barbora said:


> I'm sooo jelly of your pants!! I wanted to get them  and before I could order them, they sold out! Enjoy them for me too!



aww, thanks, barbora!  i'll let you know if i spot another pair floating around somewhere!


----------



## nycbagfiend

flower71 said:


> wow!! thanks for the mod pic, you're so cute! is that a Jerome Dreyfuss momo bag?
> 
> 
> That's my kinda outfit for running errands, cool mama...Um is that a VCA alhambra necklace I spy....one of my HGs



yep!  you have quite an astute eye, flower!  indeed, that's the VCA vintage alhambra, single motif in onyx!  i'd hinted to my hubs that i wanted one, but after a couple of birthdays/holidays passed and it didn't surface i went and gifted myself a couple of yrs ago! 

i must say, other then my engagement/wedding rings, it's my favorite piece of jewelry and i wear it nearly everyday...so much so that i'm contemplating another one in mother of pearl or perhaps the earrings!


----------



## Tee

nycbagfiend said:


> looking good, tee!  very sporty chic...i like it!  (and wish i could look like you in that dress!)



Thank you sweetie! You'd totally rock the Erin! 



tonkamama said:


> *angelastoel ~* beautiful as usual!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *birkingal ~* perfect pairing!
> 
> 
> 
> *nycbagfiend ~* Love your pants and Bettys ...so chic!
> 
> 
> 
> *Tee ~ *We are Erin twin!  Cool pairing!  Hope I can score a pair of Bazils .



Too cool tonka! I just love the dress, and I really hope you're able to get your hands on the Bazils!


----------



## gymangel812

Should I get the lia dress for 1100$?? It looks good on and I like it but I don't know how often I would wear it. Does it seem to be fancy or could I somehow where it more casually? Here's a link to pics:
http://cache.net-a-porter.com/product/192581


----------



## birkingal

nycbagfiend said:


> thanks!  y'know i waffled back and forth on these pants--the price seems kinda nutty for what is essentially leggings/sweatpants but when i stumbled upon them on sale i went for it--i actually got a couple compliments from random strangers on the street...they def are sleeker then my usual gym wear!
> 
> keep an eye out on her F/W collection--i feel like IM puts out a similar type pant each season in varying cotton weights!




*nycbagfiend*, see? Definitely a keeper! I just think it looks absolutely fabulous on you. IM definitely takes casual to the next level and you certainly channel the look extremely well.

Since I have little chance of nabbing these sweatpants at a discount, I'll try to get a pair from The Kooples. They're down to £55.


----------



## birkingal

nycbagfiend said:


> yep!  you have quite an astute eye, flower!  indeed, that's the VCA vintage alhambra, single motif in onyx!  i'd hinted to my hubs that i wanted one, but after a couple of birthdays/holidays passed and it didn't surface i went and gifted myself a couple of yrs ago!
> 
> i must say, other then my engagement/wedding rings, it's my favorite piece of jewelry and i wear it nearly everyday...so much so that i'm contemplating another one in mother of pearl or perhaps the earrings!




I adore onyx VCA. I looked at it 5 years ago in HK and gosh, thinking back, it was "cheap". It was half the price! Boy, these guys have many many price increases since.


----------



## birkingal

HiromiT said:


> *birkingal* - I'm drooling over your Kady!! It's both a statement and a staple piece.



Thank you, HiromiT! I'm so pleased IM's decided to do a more affordable option to the Sade.


----------



## juneping

this is the dicker boots (gris) in action....the color from the photos really surprised me...no green undertone was detected..the same color from the stock photos online....it's so weird...


----------



## chicjean

juneping said:
			
		

> this is the dicker boots (gris) in action....the color from the photos really surprised me...no green undertone was detected..the same color from the stock photos online....it's so weird...



I really like them!! More than the actual tan, they are amazing on you. Love!


----------



## Barbora

nycbagfiend said:


> aww, thanks, barbora!  i'll let you know if i spot another pair floating around somewhere!



Thank you! I would really appreciate that


----------



## flower71

juneping said:


> this is the dicker boots (gris) in action....the color from the photos really surprised me...no green undertone was detected..the same color from the stock photos online....it's so weird...


I really love this colour, though we can't quite catch the colour! Just like IM sizing, eh? You look fab in this outfit and I missed your action pics on here...


----------



## Kaypa

nycbagfiend said:


> quick outfit of the day...nothing too exciting but enjoying these pepal pants i found at barneys a week ago!  a size too large but very comfy and perfect for running around (the heat finally sort of broke here in nyc--still warm but not quite as scorching!)
> 
> (wearing pepals w/t by alex wang tank and betty sneakers!)


A bit late, but I wanted to say that I love your cool and casual look! Love those Bettys!


----------



## Kaypa

birkingal said:


> It's still cold enough to wear the Kady. I don't know if that's a good thing seeing that it's actually summer.


You have such an amazing sense of style! Love this pairing!


----------



## Kaypa

Tee said:


> Wore the Bazils with the Erin dress over the weekend! Love my new sneakers!


You look hot in those Bazils Tee!


----------



## Jayne1

gymangel812 said:


> Should I get the lia dress for 1100$?? It looks good on and I like it but I don't know how often I would wear it. Does it seem to be fancy or could I somehow where it more casually? Here's a link to pics:
> http://cache.net-a-porter.com/product/192581



This dress looks fabulous on the right body, but I wonder if it's too extreme in style and colour to wear all the time?


----------



## Kaypa

juneping said:


> this is the dicker boots (gris) in action....the color from the photos really surprised me...no green undertone was detected..the same color from the stock photos online....it's so weird...


Aaaah! I love the color of these Dickers. You look stunning on these pics June!


----------



## Kaypa

raradarling said:


> these boots are listed on LVR as having 120mm heels. They don't look any higher in the pics than the Jacobs (listed at 90mm). Do you think this is a mistake on the LVR site?


 
I'm sorry, but I don't know if it's a mistake on LVR. Maybe the heels seem lower due to the cone shape? 



soholaleni said:


> Yes!! I also love the version with the skinny heel
> and silver metal ankle strap! Either will do! Glad to hear we are on the same page yet again


 
Haha, very cool to be on the same page again! 



pinkmotels said:


> im in love with those navy/black boots... i think they sold out on LVR but maybe net a porter will get them?


 
I hope NAP or MyTheresa will get them!


----------



## Kaypa

angelastoel said:


> Feels like I haven't posted here like forever! Today I wore my Pezan skirt (SS 2009) and I am still such a fan of the draping she did! I noticed IM has many skirts with similar draping in later collections, so I think she loved her idea a lot!


Angela, you look stunning as always! 
BTW, are you also anxiously waiting for a specific call from Buise?


----------



## raradarling

Kaypa said:


> I'm sorry, but I don't know if it's a mistake on LVR. Maybe the heels seem lower due to the cone shape?
> 
> Did you take that picture of the boots? If so, were you able to try them on?
> 
> thx!


----------



## raradarling

ok ladies -

which of these two would you buy?

int.youheshe.com/images/imagehandler.ashx?path=/product-images/0312IMA-Jacob_moerkegroen.jpg&width=300&height=380

or...


mcspicecool.files.wordpress.com/2012/07/capture-d_ecc81cran-2012-07-09-acc80-8-35-01-am.png


----------



## chicjean

^ personally I prefer the studded boot to the one with fringe. i think it's more versatile.


----------



## angelastoel

Kaypa said:


> Angela, you look stunning as always!
> BTW, are you also anxiously waiting for a specific call from Buise?



hehe, you can read my mind. I think I will do a quick visit tomorrow to "remind" them that I am anxiously waiting, hehe
I am so afraid they call and tell me they accidentally sold my shoes to someone else! Which one are you waiting for (me the black Bazils)


----------



## jellylicious

raradarling said:


> ok ladies -
> 
> which of these two would you buy?
> 
> int.youheshe.com/images/imagehandler.ashx?path=/product-images/0312IMA-Jacob_moerkegroen.jpg&width=300&height=380
> 
> or...
> 
> 
> mcspicecool.files.wordpress.com/2012/07/capture-d_ecc81cran-2012-07-09-acc80-8-35-01-am.png



I LOVE the fringe (altho in black) but am a sucker for studs too. No help here i love both! The studded boots are more versatile.


----------



## Tee

Kaypa said:


> You look hot in those Bazils Tee!



Thanks so much Kaypa!


----------



## Tee

juneping said:


> this is the dicker boots (gris) in action....the color from the photos really surprised me...no green undertone was detected..the same color from the stock photos online....it's so weird...



Love this look on you juneping! You look great!


----------



## icecreamom

Thanks ladies, you inspired me to make my first Marant purchase. Rea Sandals  
(Sorry for the dusty mirror)


----------



## raradarling

hi chicjean and jellylicious!

thanks for your input! it's a tough call. made tougher by the fact that the studded pair are no longer available in my size! and then I worry that the fringed style will sell out before i make up my mind - i really like the dark green, so unusual.

I've also considered that there may be other, as yet unseen, IM boot styles coming out for fall. there was a picture floating around of the IM showroom with some unidentified knee-high suede boots...


----------



## chicjean

icecreamom said:
			
		

> Thanks ladies, you inspired me to make my first Marant purchase. Rea Sandals
> (Sorry for the dusty mirror)



congrats!! love them!!


----------



## chicjean

raradarling said:
			
		

> hi chicjean and jellylicious!
> 
> thanks for your input! it's a tough call. made tougher by the fact that the studded pair are no longer available in my size! and then I worry that the fringed style will sell out before i make up my mind - i really like the dark green, so unusual.
> 
> I've also considered that there may be other, as yet unseen, IM boot styles coming out for fall. there was a picture floating around of the IM showroom with some unidentified knee-high suede boots...



I hear you. I like the fringe, just not crazy about the buckle.

You may check this thread a few weeks back, someone posted a link to a site with photos of fall IM items. There may be a photo of those boots!


----------



## HiromiT

Wow, what a great outfit - feminine yet edgy!


Tee said:


> Wore the Bazils with the Erin dress over the weekend! Love my new sneakers!


----------



## HiromiT

Yay, I'm excited for you! I hope you love it too.

I get all giddy when a Cdn retailer has the same prices as US stores.   Misch had the SS12 Rivera scarf and it was actually cheaper than NAP! And just FYI, Holts carries the Etoile line and charges the same as NAP (let's hope they continue to do so this season).



jellybebe said:


> I'm going to go for it from Misch! My bf can pick it up and bring it to me. Can't beat the CAD price being the same as the US one.


----------



## HiromiT

Love your ensemble, especially the gris Dickers! Makes me wish I got that color instead of the camel.



juneping said:


> this is the dicker boots (gris) in action....the color from the photos really surprised me...no green undertone was detected..the same color from the stock photos online....it's so weird...


----------



## HiromiT

Ooh, fierce! They look lovely on you. Congrats! 



icecreamom said:


> Thanks ladies, you inspired me to make my first Marant purchase. Rea Sandals
> (Sorry for the dusty mirror)


----------



## HiromiT

It's beautiful and definitely a statement piece. Maybe dress it up with a blazer or dress it down with a cardie or shrug? 



gymangel812 said:


> Should I get the lia dress for 1100$?? It looks good on and I like it but I don't know how often I would wear it. Does it seem to be fancy or could I somehow where it more casually? Here's a link to pics:
> http://cache.net-a-porter.com/product/192581


----------



## Kaypa

raradarling said:


> Kaypa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but I don't know if it's a mistake on LVR. Maybe the heels seem lower due to the cone shape?
> 
> Did you take that picture of the boots? If so, were you able to try them on?
> 
> thx!
> 
> 
> 
> No, sorry. I found that picture on TPF from months ago on this thread. So wouldn't know how the fit is. I am guessing it will be true to size.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kaypa

angelastoel said:


> hehe, you can read my mind. I think I will do a quick visit tomorrow to "remind" them that I am anxiously waiting, hehe
> I am so afraid they call and tell me they accidentally sold my shoes to someone else! Which one are you waiting for (me the black Bazils)


 
It kinda surprises me that every other store seems to have received them, except for the stores in NL, even Antwerp and Brussels seem to have received their sneakers a few weeks ago. I am waiting for both the black Bazils and the black Bettys/Bobbys. The suspense is really starting to kill me.... grrr


----------



## melmel33

Hi everyone!  Can someone please confirm there is just one color for the Momo jacket?  I've looked on various websites, and the net-a-porter one is the only one that seems darker, but this just could be due to lighting.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## Kaypa

icecreamom said:


> Thanks ladies, you inspired me to make my first Marant purchase. Rea Sandals
> (Sorry for the dusty mirror)


Congrats with these sandals! They're stunning! Sometimes I am having doubts if I should have purchased these nude colored heels instead of the black ones... Anyway, I hope many more IM goodies will follow for you!


----------



## missypiiig

melmel33 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone!  Can someone please confirm there is just one color for the Momo jacket?  I've looked on various websites, and the net-a-porter one is the only one that seems darker, but this just could be due to lighting.  Thanks for your help!



Hi. There is something I heard from one fashion store owner. Not sure if Its true. Momo jacket has two different color, bordeaux and black. And there will be another jacket in that serie as well named MONTY. More taille and longer with no zip but small buttons. Higher price than Momo. 

So I am still waiting for the black version !

Btw I think etoile line is more reasonable !


----------



## icecreamom

chicjean said:


> congrats!! love them!!





HiromiT said:


> Ooh, fierce! They look lovely on you. Congrats!


 Ladies!


Kaypa said:


> Congrats with these sandals! They're stunning! Sometimes I am having doubts if I should have purchased these nude colored heels instead of the black ones... Anyway, I hope many more IM goodies will follow for you!


Thank you! I bought the black ones first and they really didn't mix well with my lifestyle I think they are super sexy and perfect for women with social lives  I'm kind of a boring lady who goes to school/work/mall and dinner here and there, that's why I looked for the Nude ones instead, they had more of a casual air.. I follow Aimee's blog and she wears them with everything.


BTW, for those interested I'm returning the black ones today they were 359+tax PM me if you want store info. I had to buy the nude ones on eBay for $400shipped and was scared about authenticity but I compared them to the black ones I had at home and they looked exactly the same.


----------



## Blueisinfashion

Kaypa said:


> It kinda surprises me that every other store seems to have received them, except for the stores in NL, even Antwerp and Brussels seem to have received their sneakers a few weeks ago. I am waiting for both the black Bazils and the black Bettys/Bobbys. The suspense is really starting to kill me.... grrr



In Italy IM sneakers haven't arrived neither, I'm waiting for mine as well! Just wrote them asking if they have some news


----------



## angelastoel

Kaypa said:


> It kinda surprises me that every other store seems to have received them, except for the stores in NL, even Antwerp and Brussels seem to have received their sneakers a few weeks ago. I am waiting for both the black Bazils and the black Bettys/Bobbys. The suspense is really starting to kill me.... grrr



I just went there today and they received the Khaki and dark green ones (they showed me, so pretty!!!) But they expect the black ones next week.


----------



## am2022

Im like you icecreamom - returned the black and went for the nude.. after looking at my closet , just realized im in a cloud of black shoes and bags...



icecreamom said:


> Ladies!
> 
> Thank you! I bought the black ones first and they really didn't mix well with my lifestyle I think they are super sexy and perfect for women with social lives  I'm kind of a boring lady who goes to school/work/mall and dinner here and there, that's why I looked for the Nude ones instead, they had more of a casual air.. I follow Aimee's blog and she wears them with everything.
> 
> 
> BTW, for those interested I'm returning the black ones today they were 359+tax PM me if you want store info. I had to buy the nude ones on eBay for $400shipped and was scared about authenticity but I compared them to the black ones I had at home and they looked exactly the same.


----------



## raradarling

chicjean said:


> I hear you. I like the fringe, just not crazy about the buckle.
> 
> You may check this thread a few weeks back, someone posted a link to a site with photos of fall IM items. There may be a photo of those boots!



thanks! I checked it out and now I want all the clothes, too!!


----------



## Kaypa

icecreamom said:


> Ladies!
> 
> Thank you! I bought the black ones first and they really didn't mix well with my lifestyle I think they are super sexy and perfect for women with social lives  I'm kind of a boring lady who goes to school/work/mall and dinner here and there, that's why I looked for the Nude ones instead, they had more of a casual air.. I follow Aimee's blog and she wears them with everything.
> 
> 
> BTW, for those interested I'm returning the black ones today they were 359+tax PM me if you want store info. I had to buy the nude ones on eBay for $400shipped and was scared about authenticity but I compared them to the black ones I had at home and they looked exactly the same.


I love Aimee Song's blog! She's amazing! Again, congrats with your heels!


----------



## Kaypa

Blueisinfashion said:


> In Italy IM sneakers haven't arrived neither, I'm waiting for mine as well! Just wrote them asking if they have some news


 
Ah, I hope yours will arrive soon as well! Which color did your order?


----------



## Kaypa

angelastoel said:


> I just went there today and they received the Khaki and dark green ones (they showed me, so pretty!!!) But they expect the black ones next week.


 
Oh, how exciting! Thanks so much Angela for the info! Fingers crossed!


----------



## KristyDarling

juneping said:


> this is the dicker boots (gris) in action....the color from the photos really surprised me...no green undertone was detected..the same color from the stock photos online....it's so weird...



Thanks SO much for these mod pics, *juneping*!!  It was so helpful.  I will have you know that your pics are what sealed the deal for me.   I just ordered a pair in Gris from LaGarconne!  Last week I had gotten cold feet and canceled my camel Dickers order from NAP-UK, and then I became intrigued by the Gris. I love that these are like a deeper version of the taupe, which I wear almost every day and are getting a bit beat up! I'm hoping DH doesn't notice that I'll now have 3 pairs of Dickers....having (expensive) multiples of the same item is a huge pet peeve of his. 

They look great on you and I love how you styled them! 

And now to await my Barney SA's call about the light brown Kady. I think their pre-fall IM shipment is supposed to arrive any day now.


----------



## lil tote

Hi ladies,

Was hoping that you could please help me with a sizing question. I want to get the Amos tank and was able to find it on sale  However, there is only a medium left. I usually wear a 36 or 2.

I'm also only planning on wearing it under my Tuna dress. 

Does anyone know if this pairing might work? 

Thanks!


----------



## Blueisinfashion

Kaypa said:


> Ah, I hope yours will arrive soon as well! Which color did your order?



The anthracite ones!


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:
			
		

> this is the dicker boots (gris) in action....the color from the photos really surprised me...no green undertone was detected..the same color from the stock photos online....it's so weird...



Juneping ~ I thought I was done with Dickers, after seeing this color on you I want a pair too!  Lo e your entire outfit!


----------



## Kaypa

Blueisinfashion said:


> The anthracite ones!


Oh, those anthracite ones are stunning! Hope you will get them soon!


----------



## jellylicious

Kaypa said:


> It kinda surprises me that every other store seems to have received them, except for the stores in NL, even Antwerp and Brussels seem to have received their sneakers a few weeks ago. I am waiting for both the black Bazils and the black Bettys/Bobbys. The suspense is really starting to kill me.... grrr


Kaypa: I want the black Bobbys too. Hope you get yours soon. Love to see them on you! 


icecreamom said:


> Ladies!
> 
> Thank you! I bought the black ones first and they really didn't mix well with my lifestyle I think they are super sexy and perfect for women with social lives  I'm kind of a boring lady who goes to school/work/mall and dinner here and there, that's why I looked for the Nude ones instead, they had more of a casual air.. I follow Aimee's blog and she wears them with everything.
> 
> BTW, for those interested I'm returning the black ones today they were 359+tax PM me if you want store info. I had to buy the nude ones on eBay for $400shipped and was scared about authenticity but I compared them to the black ones I had at home and they looked exactly the same.


Icecreamom: Looks divine on you.  I wish i got the nude ones too when i see mod pixs of them here. 



KristyDarling said:


> Thanks SO much for these mod pics, *juneping*!!  It was so helpful.  I will have you know that your pics are what sealed the deal for me.   I just ordered a pair in Gris from LaGarconne!  Last week I had gotten cold feet and canceled my camel Dickers order from NAP-UK, and then I became intrigued by the Gris. I love that these are like a deeper version of the taupe, which I wear almost every day and are getting a bit beat up! I'm hoping DH doesn't notice that I'll now have 3 pairs of Dickers....having (expensive) multiples of the same item is a huge pet peeve of his.
> 
> They look great on you and I love how you styled them!
> 
> And now to await my Barney SA's call about the light brown Kady. I think their pre-fall IM shipment is supposed to arrive any day now.


Congrats on the Gris! I think the Kady jacket will be up at LaGarconne anytime now. The black is pictured with a pair of Jennys but the link don't work yet. Please post when you get yours-love to see the light brown color! 



lil tote said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Was hoping that you could please help me with a sizing question. I want to get the Amos tank and was able to find it on sale  However, there is only a medium left. I usually wear a 36 or 2.
> 
> I'm also only planning on wearing it under my Tuna dress.
> 
> Does anyone know if this pairing might work?
> 
> Thanks!


I'm a 36 in IM and US0 and took the small. It's not tight fitting even with the small-maybe the medium might work for you. It works well with the Tuna if you don't mind the dress itself being really short. The amos helps a bit but the tuna does ride up. I'm pretty conscious when i walk.


----------



## jellylicious

Kady pixs from La Garconne.


----------



## bgmommy

jellylicious said:


> Kady pixs from La Garconne.



I saw this up yesterday with a 40 available.  I had one pre-ordered but cancelled - is anyone else concerned about the workmanship?  It looked so "sloppy" to me and the zipper tabs are loose, the epaulets on the shoulders are messy?  I have a Keni and I guess you can't compare because of the price point, but I was not impressed.  I really wanted to LOVE it especially in the framboise color, but after seeing and hearing a few reviews and hearing about returns I just had to pass.  Of course that is just my opinion and I am one of the "older" IM fans so in my "old age" maybe I've just become too picky - lol!


----------



## Kaypa

jellylicious said:


> Kaypa: I want the black Bobbys too. Hope you get yours soon. Love to see them on you!
> 
> Icecreamom: Looks divine on you.  I wish i got the nude ones too when i see mod pixs of them here.
> 
> 
> Congrats on the Gris! I think the Kady jacket will be up at LaGarconne anytime now. The black is pictured with a pair of Jennys but the link don't work yet. Please post when you get yours-love to see the light brown color!
> 
> 
> I'm a 36 in IM and US0 and took the small. It's not tight fitting even with the small-maybe the medium might work for you. It works well with the Tuna if you don't mind the dress itself being really short. The amos helps a bit but the tuna does ride up. I'm pretty conscious when i walk.


Let's hope we both get our Bobbys soon!


----------



## am2022

BG... I have the same concern... maybe that reflects my age too... lol!!!  But like you i needed a framboise in my life... hence gave it a shot..
hoping i won't be sorry!!!



bgmommy said:


> I saw this up yesterday with a 40 available. I had one pre-ordered but cancelled - is anyone else concerned about the workmanship? It looked so "sloppy" to me and the zipper tabs are loose, the epaulets on the shoulders are messy? I have a Keni and I guess you can't compare because of the price point, but I was not impressed. I really wanted to LOVE it especially in the framboise color, but after seeing and hearing a few reviews and hearing about returns I just had to pass. Of course that is just my opinion and I am one of the "older" IM fans so in my "old age" maybe I've just become too picky - lol!


----------



## am2022

My SA had sent this pic of the framboise... i have 3 black leather jackets and need some color!!


----------



## jellylicious

bgmommy said:


> I saw this up yesterday with a 40 available.  I had one pre-ordered but cancelled - is anyone else concerned about the workmanship?  It looked so "sloppy" to me and the zipper tabs are loose, the epaulets on the shoulders are messy?  I have a Keni and I guess you can't compare because of the price point, but I was not impressed.  I really wanted to LOVE it especially in the framboise color, but after seeing and hearing a few reviews and hearing about returns I just had to pass.  Of course that is just my opinion and I am one of the "older" IM fans so in my "old age" maybe I've just become too picky - lol!


I can certainly understand the concerns. I had the same thoughts since it is cheaper by half. Somethings gotta give-just hoping it won't be sloppy when i see it IRL. Even the quality of the leather looks thinner in pixs...is it? Thanks for the heads up tho...i'm pretty picky myself!


----------



## bgmommy

amacasa said:


> BG... I have the same concern... maybe that reflects my age too... lol!!!  But like you i needed a framboise in my life... hence gave it a shot..
> hoping i won't be sorry!!!



You have got to let me know ASAP!  I saw your post on your red beketts - so you are in love?  I may be sorry I cancelled mine, but I think you are more colorful than I and probably younger too - LOL  I may have 2 regrets after I see how fab you are going to look!!!!  I think if I get a color in leather I'll have to do Balenciaga again, but keep me posted!!!!


----------



## bgmommy

jellylicious said:


> I can certainly understand the concerns. I had the same thoughts since it is cheaper by half. Somethings gotta give-just hoping it won't be sloppy when i see it IRL. Even the quality of the leather looks thinner in pixs...is it? Thanks for the heads up tho...i'm pretty picky myself!



I saw on the LaGarconne description they called it "washed" leather.  Yes, I have heard it is thinner and more "relaxed" hence the sloppiness IMO.  It is "made in India" which I found unusual, but I am no leather expert.  When you compare to the price of the Keni or the Sade - yes, it is 1/2, but it still is $1000.  I can't wait to hear more reviews, but so far I am not impressed.


----------



## bgmommy

amacasa said:


> My SA had sent this pic of the framboise... i have 3 black leather jackets and need some color!!



the color looks fab - I can't wait to you get it because I know you have wonderful and expensive taste.  I'm just not sure about the "wrinkle" look it has - I like more structure or stability - maybe better in person.


----------



## jellylicious

Ama-did i miss your post on your rouge beketts?


----------



## am2022

well going back to yummy bal jacket... this was my dream bordeaux and i can't find it anywhere.. so im taking my chances with the kady...  i have the 2009 tempete in a bigger size 40 and i intentionally sized down in the kady so it won't look as sloppy!!!
i know nothing compares to bal jacket... but beggars can't be choosers unless Tonka here sells her bordeaux...  but then again that won't fit me... lol~!!!



bgmommy said:


> You have got to let me know ASAP! I saw your post on your red beketts - so you are in love? I may be sorry I cancelled mine, but I think you are more colorful than I and probably younger too - LOL I may have 2 regrets after I see how fab you are going to look!!!! I think if I get a color in leather I'll have to do Balenciaga again, but keep me posted!!!!


----------



## am2022

hi jelly... oh no dear... i just took a quick peek for 2 seconds and hid it away.. as i was busy with the kids once again... when i find the chance one of these days.. i will post pics.. the color is WILD!



jellylicious said:


> Ama-did i miss your post on your rouge beketts?


----------



## Jayne1

icecreamom said:


> Thanks ladies, you inspired me to make my first Marant purchase. Rea Sandals
> (Sorry for the dusty mirror)


Gorgeous!  I like your nail polish too!


----------



## jellylicious

bgmommy said:


> I saw on the LaGarconne description they called it "washed" leather.  Yes, I have heard it is thinner and more "relaxed" hence the sloppiness IMO.  It is "made in India" which I found unusual, but I am no leather expert.  When you compare to the price of the Keni or the Sade - yes, it is 1/2, but it still is $1000.  I can't wait to hear more reviews, but so far I am not impressed.





amacasa said:


> My SA had sent this pic of the framboise... i have 3 black leather jackets and need some color!!



The leather here does look thinner. But the color is gorgeous! Agree, 1K is still too much, i rather save more and buy a good, smart looking leather piece.


----------



## jellylicious

amacasa said:


> hi jelly... oh no dear... i just took a quick peek for 2 seconds and hid it away.. as i was busy with the kids once again... when i find the chance one of these days.. i will post pics.. the color is WILD!


Oh you are such a tease!!! OK, will be waiting patiently.


----------



## chicjean

amacasa said:


> well going back to yummy bal jacket... this was my dream bordeaux and i can't find it anywhere.. so im taking my chances with the kady...  i have the 2009 tempete in a bigger size 40 and i intentionally sized down in the kady so it won't look as sloppy!!!
> i know nothing compares to bal jacket... but beggars can't be choosers unless Tonka here sells her bordeaux...  but then again that won't fit me... lol~!!!



i wish i had the budget for a bal. this color is TO DIE FOR! 

can't wait to see all your Kady's!


----------



## chicjean

has anyone seen these in person??? the print looks similar to the wolf vest from spring and i LOVE them! just curious how they run as i'm tempted to scoop these up....

http://www.lagarconne.com/store/item.htm?itemid=16344&sid=1238&pid=1238


----------



## am2022

chic.. i saw them on parlourx 2 weeks ago and i was floored... as it looks so lovely...agree its like the wolf vest!

get it please!!!



chicjean said:


> has anyone seen these in person??? the print looks similar to the wolf vest from spring and i LOVE them! just curious how they run as i'm tempted to scoop these up....
> 
> http://www.lagarconne.com/store/item.htm?itemid=16344&sid=1238&pid=1238


----------



## jellylicious

chicjean said:


> has anyone seen these in person??? the print looks similar to the wolf vest from spring and i LOVE them! just curious how they run as i'm tempted to scoop these up....
> 
> http://www.lagarconne.com/store/item.htm?itemid=16344&sid=1238&pid=1238



Chic-get it!!! It caught my eye too-but i have to behave and not push that buy button. Looks like most sizes are gone.


----------



## KristyDarling

jellylicious said:


> Congrats on the Gris! I think the Kady jacket will be up at LaGarconne anytime now. The black is pictured with a pair of Jennys but the link don't work yet. Please post when you get yours-love to see the light brown color!



Thanks jellylicious! I did see the Kady on La Garconne - I think the model should be wearing a much smaller size because it just looks baggy and bunchy on her tiny frame, and thus isn't a good indicator of the actual fit. I can't wait to try one on in light brown!! If I buy it I'll post pics!


----------



## bgmommy

amacasa said:


> well going back to yummy bal jacket... this was my dream bordeaux and i can't find it anywhere.. so im taking my chances with the kady...  i have the 2009 tempete in a bigger size 40 and i intentionally sized down in the kady so it won't look as sloppy!!!
> i know nothing compares to bal jacket... but beggars can't be choosers unless Tonka here sells her bordeaux...  but then again that won't fit me... lol~!!!



I know gorgeous right????  I saw it on Barneys.com in the winter randomly - would have snagged it had I not blown the funds on other "goodies" haha!  It's GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## lil tote

jellylicious said:
			
		

> Kaypa: I want the black Bobbys too. Hope you get yours soon. Love to see them on you!
> 
> Icecreamom: Looks divine on you.  I wish i got the nude ones too when i see mod pixs of them here.
> 
> Congrats on the Gris! I think the Kady jacket will be up at LaGarconne anytime now. The black is pictured with a pair of Jennys but the link don't work yet. Please post when you get yours-love to see the light brown color!
> 
> I'm a 36 in IM and US0 and took the small. It's not tight fitting even with the small-maybe the medium might work for you. It works well with the Tuna if you don't mind the dress itself being really short. The amos helps a bit but the tuna does ride up. I'm pretty conscious when i walk.



Thank you so much! I think I'm going to go for it since it's 60% off  I figure that it shouldn't look too bulky under the Tuna dress. I totally understand what you mean, I already have the Tuna dress but I feel a bit self conscious walking around in it too. I'm hoping the Amos will solve it.


----------



## chicjean

amacasa said:


> chic.. i saw them on parlourx 2 weeks ago and i was floored... as it looks so lovely...agree its like the wolf vest!
> 
> get it please!!!





jellylicious said:


> Chic-get it!!! It caught my eye too-but i have to behave and not push that buy button. Looks like most sizes are gone.



Eek, I want to! I just ordered the Bazils and my wallet is hurting a bit. But I do have a birthday coming up.... How do you think they fit? Like the Itzels from Summer maybe? Maybe if I get birthday money they'll go towards these....


----------



## chicjean

I know there's been talk of the Kady, but I just noticed that the Keni is up on US NAP if anyone is interested... 

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/77165


----------



## raradarling

chicjean said:


> has anyone seen these in person??? the print looks similar to the wolf vest from spring and i LOVE them! just curious how they run as i'm tempted to scoop these up....
> 
> http://www.lagarconne.com/store/item.htm?itemid=16344&sid=1238&pid=1238



Chicjean -

here's a picture of them in life at Misch boutique:

http://mischboutique.blogspot.ca/


----------



## Straight-Laced

Ladies mytheresa has the BLACK BAZIL up now in all sizes!!


----------



## bgmommy

chicjean said:
			
		

> I know there's been talk of the Kady, but I just noticed that the Keni is up on US NAP if anyone is interested...
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/77165



Wow!!! Were all sizes available and this is re-release? That jacket is THE BOMB!!! If any Kady waiters can up their budget to get the Keni - do it!!!!!!!

Thanks for the post chicjean!!!


----------



## chicjean

raradarling said:


> Chicjean -
> 
> here's a picture of them in life at Misch boutique:
> 
> http://mischboutique.blogspot.ca/



Ooo, thanks for sharing. I do really like them!



bgmommy said:


> Wow!!! Were all sizes available and this is re-release? That jacket is THE BOMB!!! If any Kady waiters can up their budget to get the Keni - do it!!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks for the post chicjean!!!



Of course! If I had the budget, I probably scooped one up!


----------



## Straight-Laced

amacasa said:


> My SA had sent this pic of the framboise... i have 3 black leather jackets and need some color!!




OMG  I think this picture has sold me on the framboise  
(amacasa I promise I'm not stalking you today!  It just looks like that!!  )


----------



## HiromiT

I saw these and, yes, the print is very much like the Wolf vest! Very soft, lightweight corduroy and such a cool print. I tried size 36 but it was quite snug and I could barely pull them over my "athletic" calves. I'm size 27 in JBrand, Paige, 7FAM, etc. 

I might go back to try a larger size cuz I keep thinking about them!



chicjean said:


> has anyone seen these in person??? the print looks similar to the wolf vest from spring and i LOVE them! just curious how they run as i'm tempted to scoop these up....
> 
> http://www.lagarconne.com/store/item.htm?itemid=16344&sid=1238&pid=1238


----------



## Tee

HiromiT said:


> Wow, what a great outfit - feminine yet edgy!



Thanks HiromiT!


----------



## chicjean

HiromiT said:
			
		

> I saw these and, yes, the print is very much like the Wolf vest! Very soft, lightweight corduroy and such a cool print. I tried size 36 but it was quite snug and I could barely pull them over my "athletic" calves. I'm size 27 in JBrand, Paige, 7FAM, etc.
> 
> I might go back to try a larger size cuz I keep thinking about them!



Good to know. I'm a 27 in those brands, too, and in the past I've been an IM 2 or 40. I'm wondering though, since they're corduroy if they'll stretch at all....


----------



## Tee

chicjean said:


> has anyone seen these in person??? the print looks similar to the wolf vest from spring and i LOVE them! just curious how they run as i'm tempted to scoop these up....
> 
> http://www.lagarconne.com/store/item.htm?itemid=16344&sid=1238&pid=1238



Hi chicjean, like HiromiT said, they run pretty small. One of the SAs at Misch told me that their clients have been sizing up from what they wore in the Itzel cords last season. The model on their blog is wearing a size 40. Barneys has them online as well. I love them too!  

http://www.barneys.com/Étoile-Isabe...36134,default,pd.html?q=isabel marant&index=7


----------



## chicjean

Tee said:
			
		

> Hi chicjean, like HiromiT said, they run pretty small. One of the SAs at Misch told me that their clients have been sizing up from what they wore in the Itzel cords last season. The model on their blog is wearing a size 40. Barneys has them online as well. I love them too!
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Étoile-Isabel-Marant-Itzel-Pant/501836134,default,pd.html?q=isabel%20marant&index=7



Thank you! Oh, Isabel and her inconsistent sizing.    I think I'll call Barney's tomorrow and ask for measurements....


----------



## raradarling

interesting first glimpse of the red embroidered boots! What do you ladies think of them? At first I didn't like them at all, but seeing them on an actual person makes me think again. This is the worrisome part!! that I won't realize how much I like some of these new boots until I start seeing them worn by people on the street - but then it'll be too late!! 

http://www.barneys.com/Étoile-Isabel-Marant-Rider-Tee/501836540,default,pd.html?index=1


----------



## Brigitte031

raradarling said:


> interesting first glimpse of the red embroidered boots! What do you ladies think of them? At first I didn't like them at all, but seeing them on an actual person makes me think again. This is the worrisome part!! that I won't realize how much I like some of these new boots until I start seeing them worn by people on the street - but then it'll be too late!!
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Étoile-Isabel-Marant-Rider-Tee/501836540,default,pd.html?index=1



Wow yes I love the inverted V cut on the boots. I think that's much more flattering (maybe for my leg anyway) than I originally thought. I love it!! Gosh... I want so many shoes this season.......


----------



## tonkamama

amacasa said:
			
		

> well going back to yummy bal jacket... this was my dream bordeaux and i can't find it anywhere.. so im taking my chances with the kady...  i have the 2009 tempete in a bigger size 40 and i intentionally sized down in the kady so it won't look as sloppy!!!
> i know nothing compares to bal jacket... but beggars can't be choosers unless Tonka here sells her bordeaux...  but then again that won't fit me... lol~!!!



Dear ama ~ not only you have amazing taste, you also have amazing memories!  

I love my Bordeaux Bal jacket to death ... and glad I made the choice for this color.  I just scored a pair bazil and I am going to pair with my Bordeaux Bal jacket & RO this winter.


----------



## Straight-Laced

New Itzel cords and Kady in rust up at NAP (europe)  

http://www.net-a-porter.com/Shop/Designers/Etoile_Isabel_Marant/Clothing/All


----------



## flower71

amacasa said:


> hi jelly... oh no dear... i just took a quick peek for 2 seconds and hid it away.. as i was busy with the kids once again... when i find the chance one of these days.. i will post pics.. the color is WILD!


you have to show us pics, dear ama! and that Kady jacket in framboise is tdf!! 



Straight-Laced said:


> New Itzel cords and Kady in rust up at NAP (europe)
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/Shop/Designers/Etoile_Isabel_Marant/Clothing/All


Hey, thanks for all the research! I went to bed and the Bazils were all sold out on mytheresa this morning! Luckily I preordered mine but I still can't see them coming home to me


----------



## flower71

Brigitte031 said:


> Wow yes I love the inverted V cut on the boots. I think that's much more flattering (maybe for my leg anyway) than I originally thought. I love it!! Gosh...* I want so many shoes this season*.......


me too...I have at least 4 pairs on my wishlist, le sigh! And I still haven't tried her new collection yet! Sooo bad
I'd love to see how these look IRL, those boots just weren't my thing, but hey even those cowboy shirts weren't my style at all, then I saw a TV host wearing it on French TV and I just couldn't believe it. IM did it again, she made it look so hip and chic! Of course with the right pants and shoes


----------



## pinkmotels

Tee said:


> Hi chicjean, like HiromiT said, they run pretty small. One of the SAs at Misch told me that their clients have been sizing up from what they wore in the Itzel cords last season. The model on their blog is wearing a size 40. Barneys has them online as well. I love them too!
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Étoile-Isabe...36134,default,pd.html?q=isabel marant&index=7



Wow these are beautiful! I'm so torn on them right now, they're also up on NAP international too-though maybe it's just me but they don't look as dark as the lagarconne ones.


----------



## pinkmotels

Anyone heard anything more about when the Bobby wedge sneakers are dropping on matches? Lagarconne confirmed they will be stocking but didn't give a date.


----------



## Straight-Laced

raradarling said:


> interesting first glimpse of the red embroidered boots! What do you ladies think of them? At first I didn't like them at all, but seeing them on an actual person makes me think again. This is the worrisome part!! that I won't realize how much I like some of these new boots until I start seeing them worn by people on the street - but then it'll be too late!!
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Étoile-Isabel-Marant-Rider-Tee/501836540,default,pd.html?index=1




I think the red/burgundy embroidered boots (Blackson?) are _really_ pretty!!! 
Just as lovely with with bare legs and a floaty dress or the usual skinny jeans...   
BUT I'm trying hard not to buy any more high heels & and I believe these are 120mm, unless they come in 2 heel heights?


----------



## Straight-Laced

flower71 said:


> you have to show us pics, dear ama! and that Kady jacket in framboise is tdf!!
> 
> 
> Hey, thanks for all the research! I went to bed and the Bazils were all sold out on mytheresa this morning! Luckily I preordered mine but I still can't see them coming home to me



argh!! Sorry you missed the Bazils on mytheresa flower.  
I feel sure that everyone who wants a pair will get a pair - we won't rest (or stop with the intel) until this is so!!!


----------



## Blueisinfashion

Hi Ladies, 
I'm new on this forum but I've been following this thread since I'm a big IM lover. It's so much fun to see all your looks and purchases and there are a lot of good adiveces here as well, so thank you all!

I often feature IM items on my blog, so maybe you can find some outfit inspiration...
My collage-post with Rea Sandals here and with the red number Tees here.

Oh, and this is me wearing IM Alek trench coat.


----------



## birkingal

juneping said:


> this is the dicker boots (gris) in action....the color from the photos really surprised me...no green undertone was detected..the same color from the stock photos online....it's so weird...




You look fab, June!! Just goes to show how versatile gris can be.


----------



## birkingal

flower71 said:


> me too...I have at least 4 pairs on my wishlist, le sigh! And I still haven't tried her new collection yet! Sooo bad
> I'd love to see how these look IRL, those boots just weren't my thing, but hey even those cowboy shirts weren't my style at all, then I saw a TV host wearing it on French TV and I just couldn't believe it. IM did it again, she made it look so hip and chic! Of course with the right pants and shoes



I know what you mean, Flower. Whenever I see the initial launch of the collection, I'd go ...nah...not me...can't wear that.... and then I see them on real women and I want EVERYTHING!


----------



## birkingal

Standard summer clothes in England (excuse the sarcasm)


----------



## chicjean

birkingal said:
			
		

> I know what you mean, Flower. Whenever I see the initial launch of the collection, I'd go ...nah...not me...can't wear that.... and then I see them on real women and I want EVERYTHING!



story of my life! literally EVERY season


----------



## birkingal

chicjean said:


> story of my life! literally EVERY season



Moral of the story: do not to log on to TPF if you want to save money.


----------



## chicjean

birkingal said:


> Standard summer clothes in England (excuse the sarcasm)



don't know how i missed this, but i love it! you look fantastic! 




birkingal said:


> Moral of the story: do not to log on to TPF if you want to save money.



and you're totally right :shame: but then i wouldn't get to see everyone's amazing mods! i live vicariously through all of you since my wallet can't afford quite as much as i wish it could


----------



## birkingal

chicjean said:


> don't know how i missed this, but i love it! you look fantastic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you're totally right :shame: but then i wouldn't get to see everyone's amazing mods! i live vicariously through all of you since my wallet can't afford quite as much as i wish it could



Thanks *chicjean*! Neither is my wallet. Kady and Momo and that's it. I swear. Or else I'll have to queue up to get a meal from the soup kitchen.


----------



## Syma

The kady in rust is up on NAP UK today. There were still a few sizes when I checked this morning. I'm not sure if rust is the same as red? or is there a framboise and rust this season?


----------



## chicjean

birkingal said:
			
		

> Thanks chicjean! Neither is my wallet. Kady and Momo and that's it. I swear. Or else I'll have to queue up to get a meal from the soup kitchen.



Haha, same. Bazils and maybe those cords for me


----------



## raradarling

Straight-Laced said:


> I think the red/burgundy embroidered boots (Blackson?) are _really_ pretty!!!
> Just as lovely with with bare legs and a floaty dress or the usual skinny jeans...
> BUT I'm trying hard not to buy any more high heels & and I believe these are 120mm, unless they come in 2 heel heights?



I agree that maybe there are 2 heel heights? Because, if you ask me, the red boots as worn by the Barney's model don't look  120mm! Especially when viewed from the back. They look no higher than my Manly wedges - which are 100mm.


----------



## raradarling

Blueisinfashion said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I'm new on this forum but I've been following this thread since I'm a big IM lover. It's so much fun to see all your looks and purchases and there are a lot of good adiveces here as well, so thank you all!
> 
> I often feature IM items on my blog, so maybe you can find some outfit inspiration...
> My collage-post with Rea Sandals here and with the red number Tees here.
> 
> Oh, and this is me wearing IM Alek trench coat.



great outfit with the Susannah boots!


----------



## nycbagfiend

birkingal said:


> Standard summer clothes in England (excuse the sarcasm)



woo hoo!  you are adorable!  sorry the weather still isn't summery, but loving the outfit--the hat is the icing on the cake...love it!


----------



## nycbagfiend

pinkmotels said:


> Anyone heard anything more about when the Bobby wedge sneakers are dropping on matches? Lagarconne confirmed they will be stocking but didn't give a date.



don't know about matches but the IM store in nyc got a shipment of bobbys so guessing they'll start turning up elsewhere soon!


----------



## nycbagfiend

chicjean said:


> story of my life! literally EVERY season



me three!  the mod photos blow me away (and kill my wallet!) season after season...


----------



## nycbagfiend

birkingal said:


> Thanks *chicjean*! Neither is my wallet. Kady and Momo and that's it. I swear. Or else I'll have to queue up to get a meal from the soup kitchen.



 

reminds me of my uni days when i lived on ramen noodles so i could buy whatever the hot ticket item was...sadly, i almost didn't mind--less eating meant the hot ticket item fit even better!


----------



## nycbagfiend

Blueisinfashion said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I'm new on this forum but I've been following this thread since I'm a big IM lover. It's so much fun to see all your looks and purchases and there are a lot of good adiveces here as well, so thank you all!
> 
> I often feature IM items on my blog, so maybe you can find some outfit inspiration...
> My collage-post with Rea Sandals here and with the red number Tees here.
> 
> Oh, and this is me wearing IM Alek trench coat.



welcome!
been a reader of your blog for awhile now--great fashion inspiration!


----------



## nycbagfiend

birkingal said:


> I adore onyx VCA. I looked at it 5 years ago in HK and gosh, thinking back, it was "cheap". It was half the price! Boy, these guys have many many price increases since.



the price increases by VCA (and chanel etc) are nutty...they come fast, frequent and high lately!  makes me kick myself for not picking up a couple more pieces back in the day...

my husband always snickers when i say these are 'investment' pieces but it's true--the value does rise!


----------



## jellylicious

raradarling said:


> interesting first glimpse of the red embroidered boots! What do you ladies think of them? At first I didn't like them at all, but seeing them on an actual person makes me think again. This is the worrisome part!! that I won't realize how much I like some of these new boots until I start seeing them worn by people on the street - but then it'll be too late!!
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Étoile-Isabel-Marant-Rider-Tee/501836540,default,pd.html?index=1



So true-seeing them on an actual person makes you rethink and it's not good for the wallet. Love the color of the boots! 



Blueisinfashion said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I'm new on this forum but I've been following this thread since I'm a big IM lover. It's so much fun to see all your looks and purchases and there are a lot of good adiveces here as well, so thank you all!
> 
> I often feature IM items on my blog, so maybe you can find some outfit inspiration...
> My collage-post with Rea Sandals here and with the red number Tees here.
> 
> Oh, and this is me wearing IM Alek trench coat.


You look fab! I'm glad you are out from lurking and posting! We have to see more of you! 



birkingal said:


> I know what you mean, Flower. Whenever I see the initial launch of the collection, I'd go ...nah...not me...can't wear that.... and then I see them on real women and I want EVERYTHING!



Sigh...true true...been telling myself a pair of boots (still undecided but want a pair similar to the mony), sneakers and kady and that's it!!! Buttttt...it's damn hard to resist. So glad to hear you ladies feel the same way.



birkingal said:


> Standard summer clothes in England (excuse the sarcasm)



Summer or not, you look great! Hope it warms out soon!!!


----------



## birkingal

nycbagfiend said:


> woo hoo!  you are adorable!  sorry the weather still isn't summery, but loving the outfit--the hat is the icing on the cake...love it!



Actually, the hat's main purpose is to keep my glasses dry  :storm:  Am blind as a bat without them   LOL! I'm still eating those ramen noodles. Probably need to buy a couple of months' supply seeing that I've been busy hitting that buy buttons on the online stores.


----------



## birkingal

jellylicious said:


> Summer or not, you look great! Hope it warms out soon!!!



Thank you, jellylicious! I'm so desperate for the  that I'm more than happy  to store away all my IM jackets until fall.


----------



## Blueisinfashion

@ *raradarling*, *nycbagfiend*, *jellylicious*: Thank you so much girls!

I'll try soon to make pics of my Pepito and Reo trousers which are my favourites of this season.

And I'm already in love with the "Wolf vest" printed ones, I think I'll get them...
IM just makes the best printed pants!


----------



## HiromiT

Haha, that's me too!! Never thought I'd want to look like a cowgirl but it's happening....

Love your "English summer" outfit. 



birkingal said:


> I know what you mean, Flower. Whenever I see the initial launch of the collection, I'd go ...nah...not me...can't wear that.... and then I see them on real women and I want EVERYTHING!


----------



## birkingal

HiromiT said:


> Haha, that's me too!! Never thought I'd want to look like a cowgirl but it's happening....
> 
> Love your "English summer" outfit.



Summer Schmummer. :rain::storm::cry:


----------



## am2022

You look too cute!!! 



birkingal said:


> Standard summer clothes in England (excuse the sarcasm)


----------



## tonkamama

birkingal said:
			
		

> Standard summer clothes in England (excuse the sarcasm)



I wish it's cooler here so I can start wearing the leather jacket.  You look just FAB in your new jacket!


----------



## Tee

birkingal said:


> Standard summer clothes in England (excuse the sarcasm)



I love how you styled this outfit! You look awesome! Love that hat!


----------



## Tee

Blueisinfashion said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I'm new on this forum but I've been following this thread since I'm a big IM lover. It's so much fun to see all your looks and purchases and there are a lot of good adiveces here as well, so thank you all!
> 
> I often feature IM items on my blog, so maybe you can find some outfit inspiration...
> My collage-post with Rea Sandals here and with the red number Tees here.
> 
> Oh, and this is me wearing IM Alek trench coat.



Love that trench on you, and it looks so cool paired with your Chloe booties!


----------



## Tee

pinkmotels said:


> Wow these are beautiful! I'm so torn on them right now, they're also up on NAP international too-though maybe it's just me but they don't look as dark as the lagarconne ones.



I agree! They look totally different than the ones on NAP and Barneys. Maybe there are two versions?


----------



## birkingal

Syma said:


> The kady in rust is up on NAP UK today. There were still a few sizes when I checked this morning. I'm not sure if rust is the same as red? or is there a framboise and rust this season?



Rust is quite different from framboise. It's more similar to a terracotta shade.


----------



## birkingal

nycbagfiend said:


> the price increases by VCA (and chanel etc) are nutty...they come fast, frequent and high lately!  makes me kick myself for not picking up a couple more pieces back in the day...
> 
> my husband always snickers when i say these are 'investment' pieces but it's true--the value does rise!



Chanel and VCA are doing better than most stocks   Therefore, they make better investments. See? Awesome rationale.


----------



## birkingal

tonkamama said:


> I wish it's cooler here so I can start wearing the leather jacket.  You look just FAB in your new jacket!



*Tonka*, *Tee* & *Amacasa*, thank you!


----------



## raradarling

Hey ladies - has anyone ordered the Momo jacket from NAP? It's the Bordeaux? Wondering how it looks in real life!


----------



## KristyDarling

birkingal said:


> Thanks *chicjean*! Neither is my wallet. Kady and Momo and that's it. I swear. Or else I'll have to queue up to get a meal from the soup kitchen.



We are so on the same page!  For me this season, it's two pieces only:  the Kady (OR a cute jacket called Abord that my SA sent me a pic of), and a gray boucle jacket on LVR that I've preordered. 2 pieces and that's it!

The gris Dickers don't count since it's "just" another multiple of something I already have.    I would loooove to have the gorgeous Blackson boots...or is it called the Barry? (the one with the lower cone-shaped heels) but I better not because I doubt I'd wear them enough to justify the $$$.  They're a little TOO fabulous for my every day life and nowadays, I'm only splashing out the big bucks on items that I'm likely to wear regularly in my day-to-day life.  So, Kady and nameless gray boucle jacket it is, and THAT IS IT!


----------



## birkingal

KristyDarling said:


> We are so on the same page!  For me this season, it's two pieces only:  the Kady (OR a cute jacket called Abord that my SA sent me a pic of), and a gray boucle jacket on LVR that I've preordered. 2 pieces and that's it!
> 
> The gris Dickers don't count since it's "just" another multiple of something I already have.    I would loooove to have the gorgeous Blackson boots...or is it called the Barry? (the one with the lower cone-shaped heels) but I better not because I doubt I'd wear them enough to justify the $$$.  They're a little TOO fabulous for my every day life and nowadays, I'm only splashing out the big bucks on items that I'm likely to wear regularly in my day-to-day life.  So, Kady and nameless gray boucle jacket it is, and THAT IS IT!




Does the grey jacket look like the Momo but has a more fitted silhouette? It might be called octavia. I was contemplating about it but seeing that I have lumps in places that shouldn't be there, I decided to preorder the Momo instead. 

I've decided that I'll only buy a maximum of 3-4 jackets/coats per year at retail.  I've been lucky to find the off piece here and there at outlets or sales. I've been relatively good - I think, by not shopping at Zara, H&M etc etc but invest in certain pieces that will last. Mind you, if I have a large shopping budget, I might change my tune!


----------



## meishe

Bobby's in Taupe..... apologize for bad photo, been too busy for a proper shot


----------



## oatmella

meishe said:


> Bobby's in Taupe..... apologize for bad photo, been too busy for a proper shot



Love your Bobbys!  I am looking to get a pair in taupe


----------



## flower71

Blueisinfashion said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I'm new on this forum but I've been following this thread since I'm a big IM lover. It's so much fun to see all your looks and purchases and there are a lot of good adiveces here as well, so thank you all!
> 
> I often feature IM items on my blog, so maybe you can find some outfit inspiration...
> My collage-post with Rea Sandals here and with the red number Tees here.
> 
> Oh, and this is me wearing IM Alek trench coat.


Welcome here BIIF! I love your blog and am a follower, love your style!! Would love to see your pics here, we LOVE mod pics! So inspiring, and really bad for the wallet, ha


----------



## flower71

meishe said:


> Bobby's in Taupe..... apologize for bad photo, been too busy for a proper shot


cute, dear! we're twins


----------



## flower71

birkingal said:


> Standard summer clothes in England (excuse the sarcasm)


Now thats one hot mama! These days, pretty much the same here in France (unfortunately, I am not in the South of France)! That hat is so cool...


----------



## chicjean

meishe said:


> Bobby's in Taupe..... apologize for bad photo, been too busy for a proper shot



Congrats!!!!!


----------



## KristyDarling

birkingal said:


> Does the grey jacket look like the Momo but has a more fitted silhouette? It might be called octavia. I was contemplating about it but seeing that I have lumps in places that shouldn't be there, I decided to preorder the Momo instead.
> 
> I've decided that I'll only buy a maximum of 3-4 jackets/coats per year at retail.  I've been lucky to find the off piece here and there at outlets or sales. I've been relatively good - I think, by not shopping at Zara, H&M etc etc but invest in certain pieces that will last. Mind you, if I have a large shopping budget, I might change my tune!



Hiya! No it's not the Octavia (which is supposedly from the Etoile line and will retail at Barney's for $3460, can you believe that?? I have no idea why, because it looks just like a gray boucle Lexy...very plain, simple). The Abord jacket, which will retail for $965, has thin leather trim all around and has buttons/is double-breasted. A great basic and similar to "plain" jackets from past seasons.  Anyway, I'm hoping the tan Kady will work out since I've been searching high and low for the perfect tan leather jacket for the last few years.  The Abord is my "backup" in case Kady doesn't work out.  

I hear ya on avoiding getting nickled and dimed on Zara/H&M pieces...I fall into that trap so easily and, poof! There goes my shopping budget! I'm hoping to stay disciplined this season and ignore Zara/JCrew and impulse IM sale buys in order to save my pennies for a handful of big ticket items!! (I say this EVERY season but always end up failing miserably.  I blame this thread, haha!!!)


----------



## jellybebe

raradarling said:
			
		

> Hey ladies - has anyone ordered the Momo jacket from NAP? It's the Bordeaux? Wondering how it looks in real life!



Got my Momo today! Very cute. Will try to post modeling pics this weekend.


----------



## Tee

chicjean said:


> has anyone seen these in person??? the print looks similar to the wolf vest from spring and i LOVE them! just curious how they run as i'm tempted to scoop these up....
> 
> http://www.lagarconne.com/store/item.htm?itemid=16344&sid=1238&pid=1238





KristyDarling said:


> Hiya! No it's not the Octavia (which is supposedly from the Etoile line and will retail at Barney's for $3460, can you believe that?? I have no idea why, because it looks just like a gray boucle Lexy...very plain, simple). The Abord jacket, which will retail for $965, has thin leather trim all around and has buttons/is double-breasted. A great basic and similar to "plain" jackets from past seasons.  Anyway, I'm hoping the tan Kady will work out since I've been searching high and low for the perfect tan leather jacket for the last few years.  The Abord is my "backup" in case Kady doesn't work out.
> 
> I hear ya on avoiding getting nickled and dimed on Zara/H&M pieces...I fall into that trap so easily and, poof! There goes my shopping budget! I'm hoping to stay disciplined this season and ignore Zara/JCrew and impulse IM sale buys in order to save my pennies for a handful of big ticket items!! (I say this EVERY season but always end up failing miserably.  I blame this thread, haha!!!)



Hey sweetie, Diani boutique received the Octavia today and they said it's $460.00. The Abord sounds lovely.


----------



## srslysweet

Just got an email from Diani Boutique who got a ton of new stuff in today. Loving the Kady Jacket!

http://secure.campaigner.com/Campaigner/Public/t.show?TKqs--ER34-1DDMxs1


----------



## KristyDarling

Tee said:


> Hey sweetie, Diani boutique received the Octavia today and they said it's $460.00. The Abord sounds lovely.



I just got the Diani email too...yup, Octavia is $460. I guess the Barney's lookbook had a major typo on the price!  I knew $3460 didn't sound right!


----------



## jellybebe

Very casual modeling pic of momo. It has baby blue, white, burgundy and pink metallic threads! Love it! It's a bit too hot to wear it but I will wear it as much as I can in cooler weather. I don't find it too itchy.


----------



## lil tote

jellybebe said:
			
		

> Very casual modeling pic of momo. It has baby blue, white, burgundy and pink metallic threads! Love it! It's a bit too hot to wear it but I will wear it as much as I can in cooler weather. I don't find it too itchy.



This looks great!!!


----------



## lil tote

Slightly off topic, but I was wondering if anyone knows when the Isabel Marant store will open in LA. I thought there were rumors that she was opening a store out on the West Coast. Thanks!


----------



## KristyDarling

jellybebe said:


> Very casual modeling pic of momo. It has baby blue, white, burgundy and pink metallic threads! Love it! It's a bit too hot to wear it but I will wear it as much as I can in cooler weather. I don't find it too itchy.



It looks awesome on you, ya skinny minnie!  Looking hot there, lady!  I wish I had your great legs. Just curious -- how is the fit, is it TTS?


----------



## raradarling

jellybebe said:


> Very casual modeling pic of momo. It has baby blue, white, burgundy and pink metallic threads! Love it! It's a bit too hot to wear it but I will wear it as much as I can in cooler weather. I don't find it too itchy.



gorgeous! Jellybebe - so you ordered yours from NAP? I'm also in Canada. I called Misch but they were sold out, now I think my best bet is NAP - despite the shipping and customs fees!! 

Is this what it looks like in person? the pics online make it look like "fluffy."

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-eRRBH8c4q...Hq4_o/s1600/etoileisabelmarant27+(1+of+1).jpg


----------



## Brigitte031

lil tote said:


> Slightly off topic, but I was wondering if anyone knows when the Isabel Marant store will open in LA. I thought there were rumors that she was opening a store out on the West Coast. Thanks!



I've been wondering the same thing! I tried googling but I can only find articles referencing the location and the fact that there will be a store! Short of driving by the location for signs I couldn't find anything. :\


----------



## flower71

jellybebe said:


> Very casual modeling pic of momo. It has baby blue, white, burgundy and pink metallic threads! Love it! It's a bit too hot to wear it but I will wear it as much as I can in cooler weather. I don't find it too itchy.


lovely! it looks soft. I can't really see the colours in the pic, but it sure looks good on you.


----------



## Blueisinfashion

I like the Momo as well!

Found a pic with a nice styling of it!


----------



## birkingal

raradarling said:


> gorgeous! Jellybebe - so you ordered yours from NAP? I'm also in Canada. I called Misch but they were sold out, now I think my best bet is NAP - despite the shipping and customs fees!!
> 
> Is this what it looks like in person? the pics online make it look like "fluffy."
> 
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-eRRBH8c4q...Hq4_o/s1600/etoileisabelmarant27+(1+of+1).jpg




raradarling, I pre-ordered mine from espejto.it because my size was sold out everywhere here in the E.U. Might want to give them a try.


----------



## birkingal

jellybebe said:


> Very casual modeling pic of momo. It has baby blue, white, burgundy and pink metallic threads! Love it! It's a bit too hot to wear it but I will wear it as much as I can in cooler weather. I don't find it too itchy.




Me likey! I think it goes perfectly with your soft grey tee and rolled up denim shorts too. I'm actually pretty allergic to wool but I've been ok with Fred and Lexy.


----------



## pinkmotels

nycbagfiend said:


> don't know about matches but the IM store in nyc got a shipment of bobbys so guessing they'll start turning up elsewhere soon!



thanks! from monday ill be constantly checking, ive seen them drop at diani over the weekend in taupe, so im refreshing online store pages trying to find them in my size in black. so stressful but worth it!


----------



## pinkmotels

Tee said:


> I agree! They look totally different than the ones on NAP and Barneys. Maybe there are two versions?



the ones on barneys look a little closer to the lagarconne ones. the nap ones look more red-ish undertone, but that could just be the lighting they use when photographing them (ive received items that looked really different because of the way nap photographs!)


----------



## pinkmotels

btw has anyone seen the octavia jacket irl? the photos ive seen are beautiful but the fabric looks quite flimsy... for the rrp it seems a little much for the structure/what it is.. 

im trying to hold out from snapping up everything i love because i want to see what else is to drop later in the season


----------



## jellybebe

Thanks liltote, Kristy, raradarling, flower & Birkingal! You're all so sweet! I really recommend the Momo! I compared the quality to my Darwin (which is from the main line) and they are more or less similar! If you want a better idea of how the colour looks IRL, Hiromi's pics posted a few pages back are a pretty good representation. I was really confused before about whether there were 2 versions of this jacket but I'm pretty sure now that it just photographs more darkly than it actually looks - even in my pic it looks quite dark (although my lighting was not great). 

Kristy - I'd say it runs pretty TTS but depends on how you want it to fit. I usually wear a 6/8 on top or M or 2/3 (usually 2) in old IM sizing. I think my true size in this jacket would have been 40 but I wanted it to fit sort of loosely so I ordered 42. 

Raradarling - I ordered a Momo from NAP but I also managed to snag one from Misch, which my bf ended up bringing me for my bday since I didn't want to wait for NAP! (I'm lucky in that my sis lives in the US so she forwards a lot of stuff to me so I don't get charged customs - the only downside is the wait!) I recommend that you try Holt's, Roden Gray or Gravity Pope before ordering from NAP if you want to avoid customs fees, although I'm unsure if any of them are carrying this jacket.


----------



## Jayne1

jellybebe said:


> Very casual modeling pic of momo. It has baby blue, white, burgundy and pink metallic threads! Love it! It's a bit too hot to wear it but I will wear it as much as I can in cooler weather. I don't find it too itchy.


Gorgeous!


----------



## am2022

Jelly you look
Lovely!!! How is the material? Is it itchy at all? Comparable
To
The lexy?



jellybebe said:


> Very casual modeling pic of momo. It has baby bl
> Mue, white, burgundy and pink metallic threads! Love it! It's a bit too hot to wear it but I will wear it as much as I can in cooler weather. I don't find it too itchy.


----------



## zzhoneybee

pinkmotels said:


> thanks! from monday ill be constantly checking, ive seen them drop at diani over the weekend in taupe, so im refreshing online store pages trying to find them in my size in black. so stressful but worth it!



Try calling the IM store in SOHO!


----------



## raradarling

birkingal said:


> raradarling, I pre-ordered mine from espejto.it because my size was sold out everywhere here in the E.U. Might want to give them a try.



thanks, Birkingal!


----------



## raradarling

Raradarling - I ordered a Momo from NAP but I also managed to snag one from Misch, which my bf ended up bringing me for my bday since I didn't want to wait for NAP! (I'm lucky in that my sis lives in the US so she forwards a lot of stuff to me so I don't get charged customs - the only downside is the wait!) I recommend that you try Holt's, Roden Gray or Gravity Pope before ordering from NAP if you want to avoid customs fees, although I'm unsure if any of them are carrying this jacket.[/QUOTE]

good idea - I will see what Holt's is getting!


----------



## Kaypa

birkingal said:


> Standard summer clothes in England (excuse the sarcasm)


Wow! Love this outfit! The kady looks beautiful on you. I must say that this is also quite standard summer wear here in Holland, hehe.


----------



## Kaypa

meishe said:


> Bobby's in Taupe..... apologize for bad photo, been too busy for a proper shot


The Bobbys are so cute! Congrats!


----------



## Kaypa

jellybebe said:


> Very casual modeling pic of momo. It has baby blue, white, burgundy and pink metallic threads! Love it! It's a bit too hot to wear it but I will wear it as much as I can in cooler weather. I don't find it too itchy.


The momo looks great on you! I also got the momo today. Yay! Very happy!


----------



## Kaypa

Today, I went to check out some new IM stock and wanted to let anyone that's interested in the Momo know that there are two colorways of this jacket. One has a pinkish undertone and the other one a greyish undertone. I managed to snap some pics in the dressing room and also photographed the one that I took home. Hopefully it will help some people here decide which one to get! 

Pic 1: pink undertones
Pic 2: grey undertones (bought this one)
Pic 3: mod pic of Momo with Nuta skirt

I also tried on the Octavia jacket. It's actually of thicker fabric than the Momo. I didn't like the Octavia on me. It was a bit too long for my liking, as it hits just below my hips.

EDIT: on second thought, not sure if the one I got is actually also the Momo. The print/pattern looks different.


----------



## Kaypa

And here's a close-up pic of the print of the Itzel cords. I think they're fabulous, but unfortunately didn't look flattering on my very athletic legs.


----------



## am2022

Zz dear thanks for the tip!!! Im calling now!!!

QUOTE=zzhoneybee;22371289]Try calling the IM store in SOHO![/QUOTE]


----------



## am2022

Meishe love your new trainers!!!
Kaypa, congrats on the Momo!!! Looks lovely!!!


----------



## soholaleni

Kaypa said:


> Today, I went to check out some new IM stock and wanted to let anyone that's interested in the Momo know that there are two colorways of this jacket. One has a pinkish undertone and the other one a greyish undertone. I managed to snap some pics in the dressing room and also photographed the one that I took home. Hopefully it will help some people here decide which one to get!
> 
> Pic 1: pink undertones
> Pic 2: grey undertones (bought this one)
> Pic 3: mod pic of Momo with Nuta skirt
> 
> I also tried on the Octavia jacket. It's actually of thicker fabric than the Momo. I didn't like the Octavia on me. It was a bit too long for my liking, as it hits just below my hips.
> 
> EDIT: on second thought, not sure if the one I got is actually also the Momo. The print/pattern looks different.



 LOVE LOVE LOVE the one you ended up getting! I saw it on Ebay and really hope to find this color in the States. Has anyone seen it for sale online??


----------



## Jayne1

Holts has a horrible selection, don't they?  I once called Bloor and spoke to 2 SA's on the 3rd floor and no one knew who IM was.

I have also asked an SA, on 2 separate occasions, to call if something in particular came in and she never did.  Which is fine.  I'll shop somewhere else or on line... now I don't want the SA's to get the commission.


----------



## Jayne1

Perfection!!


----------



## birkingal

KristyDarling said:


> Hiya! No it's not the Octavia (which is supposedly from the Etoile line and will retail at Barney's for $3460, can you believe that?? I have no idea why, because it looks just like a gray boucle Lexy...very plain, simple). The Abord jacket, which will retail for $965, has thin leather trim all around and has buttons/is double-breasted. A great basic and similar to "plain" jackets from past seasons.  Anyway, I'm hoping the tan Kady will work out since I've been searching high and low for the perfect tan leather jacket for the last few years.  The Abord is my "backup" in case Kady doesn't work out.
> 
> I hear ya on avoiding getting nickled and dimed on Zara/H&M pieces...I fall into that trap so easily and, poof! There goes my shopping budget! I'm hoping to stay disciplined this season and ignore Zara/JCrew and impulse IM sale buys in order to save my pennies for a handful of big ticket items!! (I say this EVERY season but always end up failing miserably.  I blame this thread,
> 
> haha!!!)





I've purposely avoided all those stores. Too much temptation in there. Other than the basics from Uniqlo which I've kept, I've been dragging bag after bag to my local charity shop. No wonder they are always thrilled to see me every other month. Most are unworn or barely worn pieces.


----------



## birkingal

Kaypa said:


> Wow! Love this outfit! The kady looks beautiful on you. I must say that this is also quite standard summer wear here in Holland, hehe.



Thanks, Kaypa! There is seriously something wrong with the weather. The US is suffering from the worst heatwave and we don't get ANY sun.


----------



## Kaypa

birkingal said:


> Thanks, Kaypa! There is seriously something wrong with the weather. The US is suffering from the worst heatwave and we don't get ANY sun.


Yeah, and it seriously starts to annoy me. I live 5 min from the beach, but have been there only once or twice this year... :storm:


----------



## Kaypa

soholaleni said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE the one you ended up getting! I saw it on Ebay and really hope to find this color in the States. Has anyone seen it for sale online??


 
Thanks!  I will keep an eye out if I spot any at an online shop in the US. 



Jayne1 said:


> Perfection!!


 
Thank you Jayne!


----------



## Tee

jellybebe said:


> Very casual modeling pic of momo. It has baby blue, white, burgundy and pink metallic threads! Love it! It's a bit too hot to wear it but I will wear it as much as I can in cooler weather. I don't find it too itchy.






Kaypa said:


> Today, I went to check out some new IM stock and wanted to let anyone that's interested in the Momo know that there are two colorways of this jacket. One has a pinkish undertone and the other one a greyish undertone. I managed to snap some pics in the dressing room and also photographed the one that I took home. Hopefully it will help some people here decide which one to get!
> 
> Pic 1: pink undertones
> Pic 2: grey undertones (bought this one)
> Pic 3: mod pic of Momo with Nuta skirt
> 
> I also tried on the Octavia jacket. It's actually of thicker fabric than the Momo. I didn't like the Octavia on me. It was a bit too long for my liking, as it hits just below my hips.
> 
> EDIT: on second thought, not sure if the one I got is actually also the Momo. The print/pattern looks different.



The Momo looks awesome on both of you! It's such a pretty jacket! Thanks for the deets and pics! I'm lovin' it!


----------



## birkingal

Kaypa said:


> Today, I went to check out some new IM stock and wanted to let anyone that's interested in the Momo know that there are two colorways of this jacket. One has a pinkish undertone and the other one a greyish undertone. I managed to snap some pics in the dressing room and also photographed the one that I took home. Hopefully it will help some people here decide which one to get!
> 
> Pic 1: pink undertones
> Pic 2: grey undertones (bought this one)
> Pic 3: mod pic of Momo with Nuta skirt
> 
> I also tried on the Octavia jacket. It's actually of thicker fabric than the Momo. I didn't like the Octavia on me. It was a bit too long for my liking, as it hits just below my hips.
> EDIT: on second thought, not sure if the one I got is actually also the Momo. The print/pattern looks different.




Kaypa, I think it looks fabulous on you! You're making me wish I'd ordered the grey version instead!


----------



## Kaypa

Tee said:


> The Momo looks awesome on both of you! It's such a pretty jacket! Thanks for the deets and pics! I'm lovin' it!


 
Thanks Tee! Did you get the Itzels already? I think it would look awesome on your superlong and slim legs! 



birkingal said:


> Kaypa, I think it looks fabulous on you! You're making me wish I'd ordered the grey version instead!


 
Thanks! I am wearing the pink/red version on that picture, not the grey one. So if you like the one I'm wearing, I think you're ok!


----------



## birkingal

Kaypa said:


> Thanks Tee! Did you get the Itzels already? I think it would look awesome on your superlong and slim legs!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I am wearing the pink/red version on that picture, not the grey one. So if you like the one I'm wearing, I think you're ok!



I was going...crap, I want what she's wearing. Whew! Fingers crossed I should get mine soon.


----------



## jellybebe

Thanks Jayne, amacasa, Kaypa and Tee! Wow Kaypa the momo looks great on you. Now I am more confused than ever about the colour ways! I hope the one I got is the same as the 1st pic (and the one you got) with pinkish undertones! 

Amacasa- I wouldn't consider this jacket itchy. It's quite soft but obviously not as soft as cashmere or something like that, kwim? I don't have the Lexy, but tried it on once. Based on what I can remember, Lexy is maybe a bit smoother but I can't really say.


----------



## pinkmotels

Kaypa said:


> Today, I went to check out some new IM stock and wanted to let anyone that's interested in the Momo know that there are two colorways of this jacket. One has a pinkish undertone and the other one a greyish undertone. I managed to snap some pics in the dressing room and also photographed the one that I took home. Hopefully it will help some people here decide which one to get!
> 
> Pic 1: pink undertones
> Pic 2: grey undertones (bought this one)
> Pic 3: mod pic of Momo with Nuta skirt
> 
> I also tried on the Octavia jacket. It's actually of thicker fabric than the Momo. I didn't like the Octavia on me. It was a bit too long for my liking, as it hits just below my hips.
> 
> EDIT: on second thought, not sure if the one I got is actually also the Momo. The print/pattern looks different.



wow the 3rd pic is perfect! i love the one with the grey undertones. unfortunately i dont think i can find a momo in that colourway anywhere online anymore but im going to try


----------



## Tee

Kaypa said:


> Thanks Tee! Did you get the Itzels already? I think it would look awesome on your superlong and slim legs!


 

You're so sweet, thanks Kaypa! No, haven't got them yet!


----------



## zzhoneybee

Kaypa and Jelly, the Momo looks beautiful on you!  Congrats!!


----------



## nycbagfiend

jellybebe and kaypa--love the momo on both of you!  it's super figure-flattering (then again, you both have super figures to begin with!)

i loovvee the grey colorway--hoping that hits stateside so i can see it IRL...love the pink version too but might be a bit too sparkly for me...kaypa, was the grey color sparkly too?

btw, i got an email from my IM store SA and from the photos she sent, it looks like there might be a 'boyfriend' style of the itzels too...haven't gone to see the new stuff yet but i likely will drop by this week and report back!  i love the print and wouldn't mind a baggy style!


----------



## nycbagfiend

amacasa said:


> Zz dear thanks for the tip!!! Im calling now!!!
> 
> QUOTE=zzhoneybee;22371289]Try calling the IM store in SOHO!


[/QUOTE]

any luck, zz?


----------



## Isabelfan

birkingal said:
			
		

> Standard summer clothes in England (excuse the sarcasm)



Hi looks great! May I know how's the fitting? For the price, I hope I can choose the correct size without making a mistake. Great if you can help!


----------



## Amsterdam

nycbagfiend said:


> jellybebe and kaypa--love the momo on both of you!  it's super figure-flattering (then again, you both have super figures to begin with!)
> 
> i loovvee the grey colorway--hoping that hits stateside so i can see it IRL...love the pink version too but might be a bit too sparkly for me...kaypa, was the grey color sparkly too?
> 
> btw, i got an email from my IM store SA and from the photos she sent, it looks like there might be a 'boyfriend' style of the itzels too...haven't gone to see the new stuff yet but i likely will drop by this week and report back!  i love the print and wouldn't mind a baggy style!



I think this is the boyfriend style Itzel worn by Isabel Marant herself.







@ Kaypa - Love the Momo! Still no news about the black Brazils?
I'm also still waiting on mine 

@ Birkingal - I adore your Kady, I'm picking up mine next week!
Are you happy with the quality of the Kady?


----------



## HiromiT

Wowza, the Momo looks wonderful on both of you!!! Congrats! I'm so swamped with work that I haven't had time to do mod pics...plus I seriously doubt I can look as good as you two. 



jellybebe said:


> Very casual modeling pic of momo. It has baby blue, white, burgundy and pink metallic threads! Love it! It's a bit too hot to wear it but I will wear it as much as I can in cooler weather. I don't find it too itchy.





Kaypa said:


> Today, I went to check out some new IM stock and wanted to let anyone that's interested in the Momo know that there are two colorways of this jacket. One has a pinkish undertone and the other one a greyish undertone. I managed to snap some pics in the dressing room and also photographed the one that I took home. Hopefully it will help some people here decide which one to get!
> 
> Pic 1: pink undertones
> Pic 2: grey undertones (bought this one)
> Pic 3: mod pic of Momo with Nuta skirt
> 
> I also tried on the Octavia jacket. It's actually of thicker fabric than the Momo. I didn't like the Octavia on me. It was a bit too long for my liking, as it hits just below my hips.
> 
> EDIT: on second thought, not sure if the one I got is actually also the Momo. The print/pattern looks different.


----------



## HiromiT

Totally agree that Holt's IM selection is abysmal! What is their buyer thinking??? I did snap up the Lexy and Helba top from them, thanks to my awesome SA who stalked both for me.  But I know a lot of Holts SAs aren't as helpful.

Oh, I heard Bloor has black and khaki (or taupe?) suede Dickers, as well as leather Jennys if they're not sold out already!



Jayne1 said:


> Holts has a horrible selection, don't they?  I once called Bloor and spoke to 2 SA's on the 3rd floor and no one knew who IM was.
> 
> I have also asked an SA, on 2 separate occasions, to call if something in particular came in and she never did.  Which is fine.  I'll shop somewhere else or on line... now I don't want the SA's to get the commission.


----------



## berries

soholaleni said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE the one you ended up getting! I saw it on Ebay and really hope to find this color in the States. Has anyone seen it for sale online??


Hi,
I got the Momo on Matches for less than what the US stores and NAP are selling it for.  It looks like the darker colorway that Kaypa got.  I'm pretty sure it's the same but it's hard to tell from the pictures.  hope this helps.  It's a really great jacket.  It's shaped like the Lexy which I love.


----------



## soholaleni

berries said:


> Hi,
> I got the Momo on Matches for less than what the US stores and NAP are selling it for.  It looks like the darker colorway that Kaypa got.  I'm pretty sure it's the same but it's hard to tell from the pictures.  hope this helps.  It's a really great jacket.  It's shaped like the Lexy which I love.






Kaypa said:


> Thanks!  I will keep an eye out if I spot any at an online shop in the US.
> 
> Thank you Jayne!



Thanks to you both! I think I was confused and thought the jacket in the second pic was the one you were wearing in the third. I love both of them but ended up buying the one in your third pic today!! Yay! At least it looks pretty much the same. It looks like they were sold out on Matches so I got one from Net-a-porter..Had to pay a little more but thought the price was still pretty good for how lovely it is.

On another note, I will finally own one of IM's fabulous jackets from Spring 2011. I found the Reilly in size 3 on International Ebay for an okay price!! Just happy to have it, as I've been wanting a Jordan/Reilly/etc for awhile


----------



## raradarling

Jayne1 said:


> Holts has a horrible selection, don't they?  I once called Bloor and spoke to 2 SA's on the 3rd floor and no one knew who IM was.
> 
> I have also asked an SA, on 2 separate occasions, to call if something in particular came in and she never did.  Which is fine.  I'll shop somewhere else or on line... now I don't want the SA's to get the commission.



 I called Holts today and they do have the Momo in stock. very low stock left, tho. FYI. I also saw all the pages of the Etoile pieces they are expecting and there's a bunch of stuff (not in stock yet). The Monty jacket is coming. Itzel cords in both colours. The Wyoming cardigan. etc...


----------



## birkingal

Amsterdam said:


> I think this is the boyfriend style Itzel worn by Isabel Marant herself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ Kaypa - Love the Momo! Still no news about the black Brazils?
> I'm also still waiting on mine
> 
> @ Birkingal - I adore your Kady, I'm picking up mine next week!
> Are you happy with the quality of the Kady?




*Amsterdam*, I'm actually quite pleased with the Kady. The fit is slightly loose which may seem a little bulky at times but it's meant to be worn over autumn/winter. I normally wear size 2 so I bought the size 38. I can actually get away with wearing a really thick sweater underneath. The leather is definitely thicker on a Sade but I think the Kady is definitely not meant to be worn over summer unless one lives in England


----------



## birkingal

Isabelfan said:


> Hi looks great! May I know how's the fitting? For the price, I hope I can choose the correct size without making a mistake. Great if you can help!



*Isabelfan*, it's a much looser fit than say, a Rick Owens jacket. It doesn't skim the silhouette and can be a little bulky if you buy the "correct" size but that's what its meant to be. I normally wear a a 2 so I bought the 38. I could wear 2-3 thin jumpers underneath or a tee and a very thick woolen knitted jumper. I'm a little busty and I find the 36 was just a little tight around the chest. Hope this helps!


----------



## Paris Darling

Jayne1 said:


> Perfection!!



Beautiful! Love both the jacket and the skirt!

Does anyone know where I can find the jacket in Amsterdam, or somewhere else in the Netherlands?


----------



## pinkmotels

nycbagfiend said:


> jellybebe and kaypa--love the momo on both of you!  it's super figure-flattering (then again, you both have super figures to begin with!)
> 
> i loovvee the grey colorway--hoping that hits stateside so i can see it IRL...love the pink version too but might be a bit too sparkly for me...kaypa, was the grey color sparkly too?
> 
> btw, i got an email from my IM store SA and from the photos she sent, it looks like there might be a 'boyfriend' style of the itzels too...haven't gone to see the new stuff yet but i likely will drop by this week and report back!  i love the print and wouldn't mind a baggy style!



oh please keep us updated if there's a boyfriend style of the itzels... id love to get the beautiful printed pair in the boyfriend style because i don't think the skinny pair would suit my ~athletic legs


----------



## pinkmotels

my theresa international had a "pre shopping event" starting tonight for anyone interested in bekkets, dickers or some of the other boots.


----------



## Kaypa

jellybebe said:


> Thanks Jayne, amacasa, Kaypa and Tee! Wow Kaypa the momo looks great on you. Now I am more confused than ever about the colour ways! I hope the one I got is the same as the 1st pic (and the one you got) with pinkish undertones!
> 
> Amacasa- I wouldn't consider this jacket itchy. It's quite soft but obviously not as soft as cashmere or something like that, kwim? I don't have the Lexy, but tried it on once. Based on what I can remember, Lexy is maybe a bit smoother but I can't really say.


 
Thank you. From the picture it looks like you got the one with the pinkish undertones. I'm wearing the one with pinkish undertone on that third picture, but took home the one with grey undertones. 



pinkmotels said:


> wow the 3rd pic is perfect! i love the one with the grey undertones. unfortunately i dont think i can find a momo in that colourway anywhere online anymore but im going to try


 
Thanks.  I will post up here in case I spot any for sale online.



zzhoneybee said:


> Kaypa and Jelly, the Momo looks beautiful on you! Congrats!!


 
Thanks for your kind words!



nycbagfiend said:


> jellybebe and kaypa--love the momo on both of you! it's super figure-flattering (then again, you both have super figures to begin with!)
> 
> i loovvee the grey colorway--hoping that hits stateside so i can see it IRL...love the pink version too but might be a bit too sparkly for me...kaypa, was the grey color sparkly too?
> 
> btw, i got an email from my IM store SA and from the photos she sent, it looks like there might be a 'boyfriend' style of the itzels too...haven't gone to see the new stuff yet but i likely will drop by this week and report back! i love the print and wouldn't mind a baggy style!


 
Thanks for your kind comments. If anyone has a great figure, it would be you! They grey color definitely is very sparkly as well! 



Amsterdam said:


> I think this is the boyfriend style Itzel worn by Isabel Marant herself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ Kaypa - Love the Momo! Still no news about the black Brazils?
> I'm also still waiting on mine
> 
> @ Birkingal - I adore your Kady, I'm picking up mine next week!
> Are you happy with the quality of the Kady?


 
Noooo, still no news!!! You're also still waiting!? Angela went and checked a couple of days ago, and Buise is expecting to receive them next week. Fingers crossed. It's taking forever to get here.... grrr!!! Where did you order yours?



HiromiT said:


> Wowza, the Momo looks wonderful on both of you!!! Congrats! I'm so swamped with work that I haven't had time to do mod pics...plus I seriously doubt I can look as good as you two.


 
I think the Momo will look great on you! Can't wait to see mod pics from you.



soholaleni said:


> Thanks to you both! I think I was confused and thought the jacket in the second pic was the one you were wearing in the third. I love both of them but ended up buying the one in your third pic today!! Yay! At least it looks pretty much the same. It looks like they were sold out on Matches so I got one from Net-a-porter..Had to pay a little more but thought the price was still pretty good for how lovely it is.
> 
> On another note, I will finally own one of IM's fabulous jackets from Spring 2011. I found the Reilly in size 3 on International Ebay for an okay price!! Just happy to have it, as I've been wanting a Jordan/Reilly/etc for awhile


 
Congrats with your two new jackets! You're really building a dream wardrobe here if I remember correctly... jackets, shoes... hehe. Did you see the snakeskin Chloé Susannas that have just arrived at NAP?! Those are out of this world and wayyyy above my budget!


----------



## angelastoel

Kaypa said:


> Today, I went to check out some new IM stock and wanted to let anyone that's interested in the Momo know that there are two colorways of this jacket. One has a pinkish undertone and the other one a greyish undertone. I managed to snap some pics in the dressing room and also photographed the one that I took home. Hopefully it will help some people here decide which one to get!
> 
> Pic 1: pink undertones
> Pic 2: grey undertones (bought this one)
> Pic 3: mod pic of Momo with Nuta skirt
> 
> I also tried on the Octavia jacket. It's actually of thicker fabric than the Momo. I didn't like the Octavia on me. It was a bit too long for my liking, as it hits just below my hips.
> 
> EDIT: on second thought, not sure if the one I got is actually also the Momo. The print/pattern looks different.



The picture of the pink one totally convinced me that I need the pinkish mono this Fall-winter, now I only have to find it!


----------



## angelastoel

Amsterdam said:


> @ Kaypa - Love the Momo! Still no news about the black Brazils?
> I'm also still waiting on mine



You are getting the Brazils too? I thought you already had black Bekkets or are you waiting for a different colorway?
I can't wait to see another outfit post!


----------



## Jayne1

raradarling said:


> I called Holts today and they do have the Momo in stock. very low stock left, tho. FYI. I also saw all the pages of the Etoile pieces they are expecting and there's a bunch of stuff (not in stock yet). The Monty jacket is coming. Itzel cords in both colours. The Wyoming cardigan. etc...


BC or Toronto?


----------



## Isabelfan

birkingal said:
			
		

> Isabelfan, it's a much looser fit than say, a Rick Owens jacket. It doesn't skim the silhouette and can be a little bulky if you buy the "correct" size but that's what its meant to be. I normally wear a a 2 so I bought the 38. I could wear 2-3 thin jumpers underneath or a tee and a very thick woolen knitted jumper. I'm a little busty and I find the 36 was just a little tight around the chest. Hope this helps!



Oh yes! It sure does! I'll get a 38 too.  thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## raradarling

Jayne1 said:


> BC or Toronto?



Hi Jayne1!

I was looking for an 8 or a 10 - and they had these sizes in Calgary and Bloor. They may be gone. But, if you need sizes other than these, try CGY or Bloor. I'm going to Holts today and will see what I can find re. size selection! what size are you looking for ?


----------



## Jayne1

raradarling said:


> Hi Jayne1!
> 
> I was looking for an 8 or a 10 - and they had these sizes in Calgary and Bloor. They may be gone. But, if you need sizes other than these, try CGY or Bloor. I'm going to Holts today and will see what I can find re. size selection! what size are you looking for ?


I'm not really looking for anything, in particular.  I was just wondering if it's worth it to check out Bloor because in the past, they had very little.  Although I did buy my Kalimba jacket there last year.  In general, I prefer the other stores in the city.  Or on-line, which is always cheaper.

I read that Corbo has IM now... but I have never checked it out.  Have you?

Does Bloor have a better selection now?  Is it worth it to go?  They have the best return policy, which is nice.  The smaller stores have in store credit only.


----------



## Amsterdam

angelastoel said:


> You are getting the Brazils too? I thought you already had black Bekkets or are you waiting for a different colorway?
> I can't wait to see another outfit post!



Yes, I also pre-orderd the Brazils. I sold my black Becketts.
I got the Becketts from Ebay after paying a small fortune for them, but they were too tight. Now I got size 41 instead of 40 so I hope they fit this time.
I pre-ordered them from Wendela van Dijk.


----------



## Amsterdam

birkingal said:


> *Amsterdam*, I'm actually quite pleased with the Kady. The fit is slightly loose which may seem a little bulky at times but it's meant to be worn over autumn/winter. I normally wear size 2 so I bought the size 38. I can actually get away with wearing a really thick sweater underneath. The leather is definitely thicker on a Sade but I think the Kady is definitely not meant to be worn over summer unless one lives in England



Thank you for the info!


----------



## soholaleni

Kaypa said:


> Congrats with your two new jackets! You're really building a dream wardrobe here if I remember correctly... jackets, shoes... hehe. Did you see the snakeskin Chloé Susannas that have just arrived at NAP?! Those are out of this world and wayyyy above my budget!



Thank you! Yes I am very lucky  I thoroughly appreciate each item I am able to afford. I did see the Susannas in snakeskin! They are amazing!! They are out of my budget as well, so I'm okay with letting them pass. Just happy to have the original pair


----------



## chicjean

jellybebe said:


> Very casual modeling pic of momo. It has baby blue, white, burgundy and pink metallic threads! Love it! It's a bit too hot to wear it but I will wear it as much as I can in cooler weather. I don't find it too itchy.



Love this! Congrats!!!





Kaypa said:


> And here's a close-up pic of the print of the Itzel cords. I think they're fabulous, but unfortunately didn't look flattering on my very athletic legs.



Thanks for the spy pics! Love these!!! You look fantastic in the Momo. Seeing these up close, I think that those Itzels may be my second IM purchase of the season...


----------



## chicjean

Also, slightly OT since this isn't IM, but I found this online and think it's totally cute! They only have a small left, or else I totally would have scooped it up!

http://123456789smiling.bigcartel.com/product/metal-chocker-2


----------



## Kaypa

angelastoel said:


> The picture of the pink one totally convinced me that I need the pinkish mono this Fall-winter, now I only have to find it!


Angela, they have this one at Bijenkorf! When I went to the Bijenkorf yesterday in Den Haag they had this one in all sizes available. They must have it in Amsterdam as well! If they don't have your size anymore in Amsterdam, they should be able to let one from Den Haag come over to Amsterdam, or they can order from the warehouse. Probably the boutiques in Amsterdam should have these in stock as well I guess. Anyay, good luck and hurry before they sell out!


----------



## tonkamama

Congrats on everyone's new purchases.  

Here is my new BEKETT in dark gray.  My black BAZIL is on the way...


----------



## Straight-Laced

Satine boutique has the pink Momo, or at least they did on Saturday.


----------



## Straight-Laced

tonkamama said:


> Congrats on everyone's new purchases.
> 
> Here is my new BEKETT in dark gray.  My black BAZIL is on the way...





You look FABULOUS tonkamama!!!
My favourite jeans from SS12  
Glad you found your black Bazils


----------



## pinkmotels

tonkamama said:


> Congrats on everyone's new purchases.
> 
> Here is my new BEKETT in dark gray.  My black BAZIL is on the way...



love these jeans on you! cant wait to see mod pics of the bazil when you get them


----------



## juneping

so jealous at everyone's new purchases....i can only  over here....
congrats!! you all look fabulous!!


----------



## am2022

Wow!! Looking so lovely tonka!!!


tonkamama said:


> Congrats on everyone's new purchases.
> 
> Here is my new BEKETT in dark gray.  My black BAZIL is on the way...


----------



## zzhoneybee

Congrats Tonka!  I just caved and got a pair, as well.  I think they are a nice, softer alternative to the black.  I find my black Beketts to sometimes be too harsh with spring/summer colors.  

Has anyone seen the beige (lightest color) suede Bobby sneakers anywhere?


----------



## oatmella

zzhoneybee said:


> Congrats Tonka!  I just caved and got a pair, as well.  I think they are a nice, softer alternative to the black.  I find my black Beketts to sometimes be too harsh with spring/summer colors.
> 
> Has anyone seen the beige (lightest color) suede Bobby sneakers anywhere?



I haven't seen them anywhere yet - but La Garconne said they will be carrying them as well as the khaki color Bobby sneakers.


----------



## tonkamama

*Thank you ladies* 

*Straight-Laced ~* thank you, Reos are my favorite SS jeans.  

*zzhoneybee ~* totally agree   hence why I need both colorways!  Congrats to you and hope to see more mod pictures of these sneakers paring with IM outfits here.      



Straight-Laced said:


> You look FABULOUS tonkamama!!!
> My favourite jeans from SS12
> Glad you found your black Bazils





pinkmotels said:


> love these jeans on you! cant wait to see mod pics of the bazil when you get them





juneping said:


> so jealous at everyone's new purchases....i can only  over here....
> congrats!! you all look fabulous!!





amacasa said:


> Wow!! Looking so lovely tonka!!!





zzhoneybee said:


> Congrats Tonka!  I just caved and got a pair, as well.  I think they are a nice, softer alternative to the black.  I find my black Beketts to sometimes be too harsh with spring/summer colors.
> 
> Has anyone seen the beige (lightest color) suede Bobby sneakers anywhere?


----------



## raradarling

Jayne1 said:


> I'm not really looking for anything, in particular.  I was just wondering if it's worth it to check out Bloor because in the past, they had very little.  Although I did buy my Kalimba jacket there last year.  In general, I prefer the other stores in the city.  Or on-line, which is always cheaper.
> 
> I read that Corbo has IM now... but I have never checked it out.  Have you?
> 
> Does Bloor have a better selection now?  Is it worth it to go?  They have the best return policy, which is nice.  The smaller stores have in store credit only.




unfortunately, I'm not in TO. So I'm not sure about Corbo (altho they list IM on their website!) or the selection at Bloor HR. I know that it seems to be Bloor and Calgary locations that have the Momo - so maybe they are the only locations with the rest of the Etoile line? I agree, tho, that no one knows what I'm talking about there when I say Isabel Marant!! on one hand I suppose it's good bc the clothes/shoes don't sell out in a heartbeat! 

p.s. they currently have in stock: Bazils, Beketts, leather Jenny's, Lazio's, and 2 colours of Dickers!


----------



## tb-purselover

Love it Tonka! You look fab .



tonkamama said:


> Congrats on everyone's new purchases.
> 
> Here is my new BEKETT in dark gray.  My black BAZIL is on the way...


----------



## tb-purselover

I got back from our vacation in Europe this weekend. It is nice to be back and catch up on everyone's purchases and pics! I've been away for a month and seeing everyone's posts over a small screen on a phone isn't the best lol!

I have not bought anything new for IM. I did buy a few balenciaga jackets  on sale. But I am proud of myself that I haven't caved yet on all the sale items and new Etoile. 

I am really enjoying, and drooling, over everyone's new purchases!!! Please keep the pics coming. I've had IM withdrawals !


----------



## birkingal

Isabelfan said:


> Oh yes! It sure does! I'll get a 38 too.  thanks so much for sharing.



My pleasure, Isabelfan.


----------



## birkingal

tonkamama said:


> Congrats on everyone's new purchases.
> 
> Here is my new BEKETT in dark gray.  My black BAZIL is on the way...




You do the rocker chic look so well, Tonka! You pull this printed jeans (can't remember the name) with Bazil so well.


----------



## Kaypa

tonkamama said:


> Congrats on everyone's new purchases.
> 
> Here is my new BEKETT in dark gray.  My black BAZIL is on the way...


Congrats with these stunning Bekkets Tonkamama, they look fabulous on you!


----------



## pinkmotels

http://www.mytheresa.com/int_en/kady-leather-jacket.html

the kady leather jacket is up on my theresa in all sizes for anyone who's interested!


----------



## nelstar

pinkmotels said:


> http://www.mytheresa.com/int_en/kady-leather-jacket.html
> 
> the kady leather jacket is up on my theresa in all sizes for anyone who's interested!


 

Has this sold out already?   I'm trying to put it into my shopping bag, but there's no sizes listed.


----------



## lulu1982

birkingal said:


> Standard summer clothes in England (excuse the sarcasm)



I love your hat! Where did you get it?


----------



## Jayne1

raradarling said:


> unfortunately, I'm not in TO. So I'm not sure about Corbo (altho they list IM on their website!) or the selection at Bloor HR. I know that it seems to be Bloor and Calgary locations that have the Momo - so maybe they are the only locations with the rest of the Etoile line? I agree, tho, that no one knows what I'm talking about there when I say Isabel Marant!! on one hand I suppose it's good bc the clothes/shoes don't sell out in a heartbeat!
> 
> p.s. they currently have in stock: Bazils, Beketts, leather Jenny's, Lazio's, and 2 colours of Dickers!


Thank you!


----------



## pinkmotels

nelstar said:


> Has this sold out already?   I'm trying to put it into my shopping bag, but there's no sizes listed.



i posted the link a few hours ago, knowing my theresa it's probably already sold out 

*there was definitely a full size range from xs - l when the jacket went up


----------



## Porter

Kaypa said:


> Today, I went to check out some new IM stock and wanted to let anyone that's interested in the Momo know that there are two colorways of this jacket. One has a pinkish undertone and the other one a greyish undertone. I managed to snap some pics in the dressing room and also photographed the one that I took home. Hopefully it will help some people here decide which one to get!
> 
> Pic 1: pink undertones
> Pic 2: grey undertones (bought this one)
> Pic 3: mod pic of Momo with Nuta skirt
> 
> I also tried on the Octavia jacket. It's actually of thicker fabric than the Momo. I didn't like the Octavia on me. It was a bit too long for my liking, as it hits just below my hips.
> 
> EDIT: on second thought, not sure if the one I got is actually also the Momo. The print/pattern looks different.



Those Momos are gorgeous!  Kaypa, are you wearing the darker version and also what size is the one you're wearing?  Thanks!


----------



## Amsterdam

My Momo in bordeaux arrived today, I took some fast pics with photo booth on my Ipad:







Close up of fabric:





It's the same model as the Lexy, minus the leather trim.
I got a size 36 and fits TTS. The color is difficult to capture, but IRL it's so beautiful, with tones of baby blue, yellow, red, purple and the lurex gives the jacket that extra allure.


----------



## chicjean

Amsterdam said:
			
		

> My Momo in bordeaux arrived today, I took some fast pics with photo booth on my Ipad:
> 
> Close up of fabric:
> 
> It's the same model as the Lexy, minus the leather trim.
> I got a size 36 and fits TTS. The color is difficult to capture, but IRL it's so beautiful, with tones of baby blue, yellow, red, purple and the lurex gives the jacket that extra allure.



 gorgeous!!


----------



## angelastoel

Kaypa said:


> Angela, they have this one at Bijenkorf! When I went to the Bijenkorf yesterday in Den Haag they had this one in all sizes available. They must have it in Amsterdam as well! If they don't have your size anymore in Amsterdam, they should be able to let one from Den Haag come over to Amsterdam, or they can order from the warehouse. Probably the boutiques in Amsterdam should have these in stock as well I guess. Anyay, good luck and hurry before they sell out!



thanks for the info! I will call them ASAP!!!


----------



## raradarling

[/QUOTE]
It's the same model as the Lexy, minus the leather trim.
I got a size 36 and fits TTS. The color is difficult to capture, but IRL it's so beautiful, with tones of baby blue, yellow, red, purple and the lurex gives the jacket that extra allure.[/QUOTE]

Love it!!


----------



## raradarling

Hi Ladies -

Here's a question, how come there isn't any kind of catalogue or runway show for Etoile? We can go online and watch the IM main line runway show to see what's coming for the season, but for Etoile it's a guessing game. Wouldn't it be great to have an online resource outlining Etoile for Fall?


----------



## Kaypa

Porter said:


> Those Momos are gorgeous!  Kaypa, are you wearing the darker version and also what size is the one you're wearing?  Thanks!


I'm wearing the lighter version in that third picture. I'm wearing a size 38.


----------



## Kaypa

Amsterdam said:


> My Momo in bordeaux arrived today, I took some fast pics with photo booth on my Ipad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of fabric:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the same model as the Lexy, minus the leather trim.
> I got a size 36 and fits TTS. The color is difficult to capture, but IRL it's so beautiful, with tones of baby blue, yellow, red, purple and the lurex gives the jacket that extra allure.


Congrats Amsterdam with your Momo! It looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## Blueisinfashion

raradarling said:


> Hi Ladies -
> 
> Here's a question, how come there isn't any kind of catalogue or runway show for Etoile? We can go online and watch the IM main line runway show to see what's coming for the season, but for Etoile it's a guessing game. Wouldn't it be great to have an online resource outlining Etoile for Fall?



That's a question I'd like to have an answer as well! Designers that have a second line besides the main that goes on the runway usually make a lookbook to show their clothing... I wonder why this isn't the case for IM with her "mystery policy"!


----------



## Jayne1

Took some spy pics of the Momo... although I see some have already been added...

So many colours to look at -- all intertwined...


----------



## angelastoel

Jayne1 said:


> Took some spy pics of the Momo... although I see some have already been added...
> 
> So many colours to look at -- all intertwined...



omg amazing....


----------



## chicjean

Jayne1 said:
			
		

> Took some spy pics of the Momo... although I see some have already been added...
> 
> So many colours to look at -- all intertwined...



sooo pretty!! thanks for the spy pics


----------



## am2022

Pretty momo! Thanks

Ladies leather black dicker alert!!! I've waited for ages for
This!!! Lagarconne.com

Plus Betty, boston, bird and
Page 3 i think lazio or Jacob? Can't recall!!

These are preorders! Get them ladies!!!


----------



## Greentea

Just found a Momo in Bordeaux and snapped it up. I love the fit of this one and will model as soon as it cools down a bit - heat wave here


----------



## oatmella

amacasa said:


> Pretty momo! Thanks
> 
> Ladies leather black dicker alert!!! I've waited for ages for
> This!!! Lagarconne.com
> 
> Plus Betty, boston, bird and
> Page 3 i think lazio or Jacob? Can't recall!!
> 
> These are preorders! Get them ladies!!!



The Boston sneakers look really cool.  I already got the black Bettys though.  I do like the contrast between the leather/suede on the Bettys, but the snakeskin print suede on the Boston looks nice too.
I wonder if leather dickers are as comfy as the suede ones?


----------



## melmel33

*Kaypa *- Thanks for the info on the Momo.  I'm still undecided on which color to get.


----------



## melmel33

Has anyone tried on the Nesto dress?  I'm wondering if the size 34 is ample enough for me (I'm a US 2-4).  Thanks for your help!


----------



## nycbagfiend

Amsterdam said:


> My Momo in bordeaux arrived today, I took some fast pics with photo booth on my Ipad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of fabric:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the same model as the Lexy, minus the leather trim.
> I got a size 36 and fits TTS. The color is difficult to capture, but IRL it's so beautiful, with tones of baby blue, yellow, red, purple and the lurex gives the jacket that extra allure.



congrats, amsterdam--looks great on you!


----------



## nycbagfiend

Jayne1 said:


> Took some spy pics of the Momo... although I see some have already been added...
> 
> So many colours to look at -- all intertwined...



thanks, jayne! 
so, so pretty...up close it doesn't look quite as sparkly (which is a good thing in my book!) might have to bite the bullet and order on NAP, tho still hoping the grey colorway pops up somewhere...


----------



## juneping

melmel33 said:


> Has anyone tried on the Nesto dress?  I'm wondering if the size 34 is ample enough for me (I'm a US 2-4).  Thanks for your help!



i haven't tried it...but 36 is about US2...so sounds like too big?? unless it runs big..


----------



## juneping

Amsterdam said:


> My Momo in bordeaux arrived today, I took some fast pics with photo booth on my Ipad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of fabric:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the same model as the Lexy, minus the leather trim.
> I got a size 36 and fits TTS. The color is difficult to capture, but IRL it's so beautiful, with tones of baby blue, yellow, red, purple and the lurex gives the jacket that extra allure.



looks so nice on you...you got a nice body, very hour glass...me likey..


----------



## pinkmotels

amacasa said:


> Pretty momo! Thanks
> 
> Ladies leather black dicker alert!!! I've waited for ages for
> This!!! Lagarconne.com
> 
> Plus Betty, boston, bird and
> Page 3 i think lazio or Jacob? Can't recall!!
> 
> These are preorders! Get them ladies!!!



is the boston this years bobby?? its in black and im just about to preorder it in my size!


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> *Thank you ladies*
> 
> *Straight-Laced ~* thank you, Reos are my favorite SS jeans.
> 
> *zzhoneybee ~* totally agree   hence why I need both colorways!  Congrats to you and hope to see more mod pictures of these sneakers paring with IM outfits here.



tonka,

how's the project going? hope all is well....need more mod pix...


----------



## msliu22

Greentea said:


> Just found a Momo in Bordeaux and snapped it up. I love the fit of this one and will model as soon as it cools down a bit - heat wave here



Ooh where did you find the Momo jacket?  My size sold out on matches   And now I regret not buying it when I first saw it!


----------



## pinkmotels

okay i just realised the boston is a completely different style altogether. still holding out for the bobbys in black but thanks for the heads up amacasa!


----------



## pinkmotels

WOW these black leather dickers are beautiful, i wish i could fit them into this seasons budget but im holding out for bobbys right now.. 

http://www.lagarconne.com/store/item.htm?itemid=15328&sid=8&pid=#


----------



## pinkmotels

oh BTW the corner shop strand and paddington received the bobbys in camel today if anyone's interested. they also had some bekkets and bettys available this morning.


----------



## meishe

Nordstrom stores are carrying Etoile line...I saw the Momo in several sizes this week in-store, as well as several of the linen tees


----------



## juneping

meishe said:


> Nordstrom stores are carrying Etoile line...I saw the Momo in several sizes this week in-store, as well as several of the linen tees



wish they're available online as well....


----------



## Brigitte031

meishe said:


> Nordstrom stores are carrying Etoile line...I saw the Momo in several sizes this week in-store, as well as several of the linen tees



I just called Nordstrom Customer Service (gee they're always so nice!  ) to try to find out more information regarding this. The representative that I spoke to - named John - was a little frustrated because he said people were inquiring about the brand but he just didn't have information. However after telling him a little bit more information, that IM is a high-end brand, etc. he thought to go ask the "Designer Team."

For sure he said IM isn't online and he can't find any information stating that IM will even be sold online any time soon either. The Seattle flagship location, who he called, was only able to find references to IM being sold possibly only at the Chicago store for now.

*However* after calling the Chicago store, friendly guy named Jake helped me out by letting me know which 4 stores (and according to him only these 4 in the whole company) are carrying Etoile IM in-store and it's these right here:

#4 - washington bellevue sq
#2 - mall of america
#341 - topanga plaza - canoga park, ca
#421 - walnut creek, ca

For me this is really exciting only because I love shopping at Nordstrom for their always excellent customer service and hassle-free return-policy.

Hope this helps!


----------



## oatmella

pinkmotels said:


> okay i just realised the boston is a completely different style altogether. still holding out for the bobbys in black but thanks for the heads up amacasa!



I'm pretty sure the bobbys aren't available in black this season - the Bobby colors for fall/winter are camel, taupe, beige, blue, red and khaki.  Khaki is the darkest color, but it is definitely not black - I think it is a dark brown/green.


----------



## meishe

Brigitte031 said:
			
		

> I just called Nordstrom Customer Service (gee they're always so nice!  ) to try to find out more information regarding this. The representative that I spoke to - named John - was a little frustrated because he said people were inquiring about the brand but he just didn't have information. However after telling him a little bit more information, that IM is a high-end brand, etc. he thought to go ask the "Designer Team."
> 
> For sure he said IM isn't online and he can't find any information stating that IM will even be sold online any time soon either. The Seattle flagship location, who he called, was only able to find references to IM being sold possibly only at the Chicago store for now.
> 
> However after calling the Chicago store, friendly guy named Jake helped me out by letting me know which 4 stores (and according to him only these 4 in the whole company) are carrying Etoile IM in-store and it's these right here:
> 
> #4 - washington bellevue sq
> #2 - mall of america
> #341 - topanga plaza - canoga park, ca
> #421 - walnut creek, ca
> 
> For me this is really exciting only because I love shopping at Nordstrom for their always excellent customer service and hassle-free return-policy.
> 
> Hope this helps!



I was at the Pittsburgh store (Ross Park) -- and that's where I saw the IM!  I can't imagine the Pittsburgh crowd being too IM savvy, but maybe I'm wrong  But maybe this means that stores other than those 4 will carry the line? Its definitely worth a call!


----------



## Brigitte031

meishe said:


> I was at the Pittsburgh store (Ross Park) -- and that's where I saw the IM!  I can't imagine the Pittsburgh crowd being too IM savvy, but maybe I'm wrong  But maybe this means that stores other than those 4 will carry the line? Its definitely worth a call!



I hope so!! The sales guy I spoke to was looking at the spring catalog so the "4 stores" info could be outdated!  I'm ALLLLL for more stores carrying IM.  Heehee.


----------



## juneping

it does seem more and more stores carry IM nowadays....i thought that's great. like last winter...it was so hard to get a hold of the lexy...it's sold out everywhere...and everywhere were only very few places....


----------



## Brigitte031

juneping said:


> it does seem more and more stores carry IM nowadays....i thought that's great. like last winter...it was so hard to get a hold of the lexy...it's sold out everywhere...and everywhere were only very few places....



I'm loving this, too! I hate that sense of *panic* where you have to purchase IM pieces immediately for fear of stocking running out, which I mean is still the case a little bit but there are so many more options for places to look, haha!  Now I feel a little more at leisure to see what all the stores are getting and make a more curated selection instead.


----------



## pinkmotels

oatmella said:


> I'm pretty sure the bobbys aren't available in black this season - the Bobby colors for fall/winter are camel, taupe, beige, blue, red and khaki.  Khaki is the darkest color, but it is definitely not black - I think it is a dark brown/green.



hmmm thats a good point, but parlour x are receiving some in black they're just sold out in pre-order. ive got taupe in mind otherwise!


----------



## Porter

I feel like part of the allure of Marant clothing/shoes comes from its exclusivity.  I wonder if that will change if it starts to become more widely available in department stores.  It's the same reason why I try to shop at boutiques that carry only one or two of each size.  I understand that it would be nice to have the Etoile line readily available at Nordstrom's but at the same time, I fear that the label could meets its demise that way as well. I kind of like how IM is mostly relevant if you keep up with fashion blogs or find your way to these forums.


----------



## juneping

Porter said:


> I feel like part of the allure of Marant clothing/shoes comes from its exclusivity.  I wonder if that will change if it starts to become more widely available in department stores.  It's the same reason why I try to shop at boutiques that carry only one or two of each size.  I understand that it would be nice to have the Etoile line readily available at Nordstrom's but at the same time, I fear that the label could meets its demise that way as well. I kind of like how IM is mostly relevant if you keep up with fashion blogs or find your way to these forums.



i can see your point but come to think about those insane ebayers jacked up the prices. a pair of IM sneakers are 1K which is almost double of retail.
i am observing the quality of IM...to see if the mass production vs quality....like the momo, there's no leather trim but was 100 cheaper than last f/w lexy. 
i kind of like the idea some IM items will be like vintage...and people are still after them....if she does retire when she turn 50....


----------



## Brigitte031

juneping said:
			
		

> i can see your point but come to think about those insane ebayers jacked up the prices. a pair of IM sneakers are 1K which is almost double of retail.
> i am observing the quality of IM...to see if the mass production vs quality....like the momo, there's no leather trim but was 100 cheaper than last f/w lexy.
> i kind of like the idea some IM items will be like vintage...and people are still after them....if she does retire when she turn 50....



Funny you bring up the leather trim bit. This is why I'm not getting the Momo this season (in addition to the colors being very similar to the two Lexys I have). Small details like that help justify the price for me. I am really hoping that IM continues to provide high quality items versus going mass production.


----------



## Porter

juneping said:


> i can see your point but come to think about those insane ebayers jacked up the prices. a pair of IM sneakers are 1K which is almost double of retail.
> i am observing the quality of IM...to see if the mass production vs quality....like the momo, there's no leather trim but was 100 cheaper than last f/w lexy.
> i kind of like the idea some IM items will be like vintage...and people are still after them....if she does retire when she turn 50....


Well, I'm happy to announce that I have a Momo coming in the mail and hopefully, will end up staying in my collection!  I bought the Fred jacket from F/W '11, and I love the cut.  Hopefully, the Momo will meet my expectations from all those gorgeous photos I've seen, even without the leather trim of the Lexy.  IM purchases are investment pieces for me and similar to collecting art.  I just hope it stays that way!


----------



## Jayne1

Porter said:


> *I feel like part of the allure of Marant clothing/shoes comes from its exclusivity.  I wonder if that will change if it starts to become more widely available in department stores.*  It's the same reason why I try to shop at boutiques that carry only one or two of each size.  I understand that it would be nice to have the Etoile line readily available at Nordstrom's but at the same time, I fear that the label could meets its demise that way as well. I kind of like how IM is mostly relevant if you keep up with fashion blogs or find your way to these forums.


I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## Brigitte031

Jayne1 said:


> I was wondering the same thing.



I don't know... most people still have no clue who Isabel Marant is, so I don't think it will lose its appeal. Or rather, I don't love IM because it's exclusive and I won't stop liking IM once it's a little more known either. Even retail employees at high-end department stores don't know Isabel Marant much less *anyone* that I know personally. 

I still think only people really into fashion/French designers know IM. Personally I'm just appreciative that IM is a little more available (and all these stores still have limited quantities anyway).


----------



## Straight-Laced

My Argent Birds!

I posted this pic in the glass slipper thread but I'm so excited about this pair that I wanted to add them to this thread too!!!


----------



## flower71

Straight-Laced said:


> My Argent Birds!
> 
> I posted this pic in the glass slipper thread but I'm so excited about this pair that I wanted to add them to this thread too!!!


OMG!! those are so cool! You didn't by any chance grab em from mytheresa? Sold out so fast too!
Oh, when are my bazils coming to me? This wait  is soo long...


----------



## Straight-Laced

flower71 said:


> OMG!! those are so cool! You didn't by any chance grab em from mytheresa? Sold out so fast too!
> Oh, when are my bazils coming to me? This wait  is soo long...




Thanks flower!!  Honestly I'm besotted!!  They're so pretty & somehow much more feminine than the Beketts & Bazils... these will be my "good" pair   

Yes I bought them from mytheresa.  A very kind poster in the glass slipper thread posted a pre-sale link way back on Friday, so I got in very early.  

The wait will be worth it when your Bazils arrive!  Have to say it doesn't make sense to me that I'm in australia & I've had my Bazils for a couple of weeks, and you're in france & still waiting on yours. . .


----------



## flower71

Straight-Laced said:


> Thanks flower!!  Honestly I'm besotted!!  They're so pretty & somehow much more feminine than the Beketts & Bazils... these will be my "good" pair
> 
> Yes I bought them from mytheresa.  A very kind poster in the glass slipper thread posted a pre-sale link way back on Friday, so I got in very early.
> 
> The wait will be worth it when your Bazils arrive!  Have to say it doesn't make sense to me that I'm in australia & I've had my Bazils for a couple of weeks, and you're in france & still waiting on yours. . .


I know, but I shall be patient...I got them from LVR (Italy) so maybe that's why it's taking time to get here. I did grab a pair of black bettys/bobbys last week, so happy. I do think I'll get a lot of wear of those bettys (my taupe have a huge success everytime I wear them, which is every other day these days, our weather sucks!) 
*SL*, you HAVE to post mod pics, please!!
I think this season, I'll be getting more shoes...I also have a pair of Celine sandals on my list...after seeing them on Kaypa
*tonka and amsterdam*, love the Momo on you. It does look similar to the Lexy so I'll pass this time round.


----------



## klow-chloe'

oatmella said:


> I'm pretty sure the bobbys aren't available in black this season - the Bobby colors for fall/winter are camel, taupe, beige, blue, red and khaki.  Khaki is the darkest color, but it is definitely not black - I think it is a dark brown/
> 
> I think the Boston's are really cool.
> Here is the link to the IM Boston sneakers @ La Garconne : http://www.lagarconne.com/store/item.htm?itemid=15361&sid=1235&pid=1233


----------



## chicjean

Porter said:


> *I feel like part of the allure of Marant clothing/shoes comes from its exclusivity.  I wonder if that will change if it starts to become more widely available in department stores.*  It's the same reason why I try to shop at boutiques that carry only one or two of each size.  I understand that it would be nice to have the Etoile line readily available at Nordstrom's but at the same time, I fear that the label could meets its demise that way as well. I kind of like how IM is mostly relevant if you keep up with fashion blogs or find your way to these forums.



Totally see both sides of this, but I think I agree with Porter. I think on one hand it would be fantastic to not have to jump on things because they'll instantly sell out, but I also can't help but wonder if quality will take a hit.


----------



## Porter

Straight-Laced said:


> My Argent Birds!
> 
> I posted this pic in the glass slipper thread but I'm so excited about this pair that I wanted to add them to this thread too!!!


Gorgeous!  Let's see those babies on!  I know several designers came out with silver shoes for the spring season (i.e.- MMM), but these are my favorite!


----------



## DollyAntics

Hi Ladies!

Has anybody seen this sweater called 'WILL' available anywhere?? I am desperate to track one down and having no luck at all! Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## birkingal

lulu1982 said:


> I love your hat! Where did you get it?



Thank you, *lulu1982*! It's actually from Christys' , a very old British hatmaker. The company has been around since the 1700s.


----------



## birkingal

Greentea said:


> Just found a Momo in Bordeaux and snapped it up. I love the fit of this one and will model as soon as it cools down a bit - heat wave here



Can't wait to see the mod pics. We need a bit of your heatwave here....so coooold!!


----------



## Jayne1

Brigitte031 said:


> I don't know... most people still have no clue who Isabel Marant is, so I don't think it will lose its appeal. Or rather, I don't love IM because it's exclusive and I won't stop liking IM once it's a little more known either. Even retail employees at high-end department stores don't know Isabel Marant much less *anyone* that I know personally.
> 
> I still think only people really into fashion/French designers know IM. Personally I'm just appreciative that IM is a little more available (and all these stores still have limited quantities anyway).


That's true -- also I've noticed that if a store around here carries IM and there is another store that carries Etoile in very close proximity, they are not allowed to also carry Etoile.


----------



## lulu1982

birkingal said:


> Thank you, *lulu1982*! It's actually from Christys' , a very old British hatmaker. The company has been around since the 1700s.



Thanks  Going to order one.


----------



## zzhoneybee

DollyAntics said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Has anybody seen this sweater called 'WILL' available anywhere?? I am desperate to track one down and having no luck at all! Any help would be much appreciated!



Hi DollyAntics!

Try Creatures of Comfort in LA!


----------



## raradarling

straight-laced said:


> my argent birds!
> 
> I posted this pic in the glass slipper thread but i'm so excited about this pair that i wanted to add them to this thread too!!!



wow!!


----------



## raradarling

DollyAntics said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Has anybody seen this sweater called 'WILL' available anywhere?? I am desperate to track one down and having no luck at all! Any help would be much appreciated!



Hi there!

here it is at Jonathan and Olivia. Only one size tho (sz 30 I think?)

http://jonathanandolivia.com/WILL-HAND-KNITTED-SWEAT.html


----------



## missypiiig

Just want to share a tees I bought from IM


----------



## DollyAntics

zzhoneybee said:
			
		

> Hi DollyAntics!
> 
> Try Creatures of Comfort in LA!



Thanks! I already tried them and they're sold out!


----------



## DollyAntics

raradarling said:
			
		

> Hi there!
> 
> here it is at Jonathan and Olivia. Only one size tho (sz 30 I think?)
> 
> http://jonathanandolivia.com/WILL-HAND-KNITTED-SWEAT.html



Thank you! I tried these guys today and still awaiting a response so will have to see what they say!


----------



## zzhoneybee

DollyAntics said:


> Thank you! I tried these guys today and still awaiting a response so will have to see what they say!



Hi Dolly!

I just tried to PM you, but your mailbox is full.  Can you message me your email?


----------



## DollyAntics

zzhoneybee said:


> Hi Dolly!
> 
> I just tried to PM you, but your mailbox is full.  Can you message me your email?



Hey sorry about that!! I just deleted some messages so PM away!!


----------



## raradarling

ahhh! I finally got the call today that my IM shoes were in (Dickers and Bazils). But when I got to the store, not only had they brought in a 38 instead of a 39, they hadn't brought in the Bazils at all!! 

i'm so sad. I've been waiting forever for them and can't quite believe this mix-up!!!


----------



## chicjean

raradarling said:
			
		

> ahhh! I finally got the call today that my IM shoes were in (Dickers and Bazils). But when I got to the store, not only had they brought in a 38 instead of a 39, they hadn't brought in the Bazils at all!!
> 
> i'm so sad. I've been waiting forever for them and can't quite believe this mix-up!!!



Oh no!!! What store?!


----------



## raradarling

chicjean said:


> Oh no!!! What store?!



hi chicjean -
 it was a store in Canada. To top it off, we get such limited selection of IM here. oh well. perhaps I will go for the Betty's or the Boston's on pre-order at La Garconne.

do you have the Betty's? Do you like them?


----------



## chicjean

raradarling said:
			
		

> hi chicjean -
> it was a store in Canada. To top it off, we get such limited selection of IM here. oh well. perhaps I will go for the Betty's or the Boston's on pre-order at La Garconne.
> 
> do you have the Betty's? Do you like them?





I don't have any IM shoes yet. Waiting for my pre-order of Bazils to ship.


----------



## raradarling

chicjean said:


> I don't have any IM shoes yet. Waiting for my pre-order of Bazils to ship.



I suppose that's the beauty of IM shoes - there are always others to be had!! now I need to divert my efforts into finding the Milwaukee with the cone heel.....

can't wait to see pics of your Bazils!!! so exciting!


----------



## Greentea

msliu22 said:


> Ooh where did you find the Momo jacket?  My size sold out on matches   And now I regret not buying it when I first saw it!



I got it at Nordstrom but also saw it on Net a Porter! Good luck!


----------



## gymangel812

Greentea said:


> I got it at Nordstrom but also saw it on Net a Porter! Good luck!


wow i didn't know nordies carried IM... must find out what they have...

got 3 new IM dresses on sale on my vacation. got tons of compliments on my danel dress too


----------



## Greentea

gymangel812 said:


> wow i didn't know nordies carried IM... must find out what they have...
> 
> got 3 new IM dresses on sale on my vacation. got tons of compliments on my danel dress too



Not all of them do - but mine JUST started with Etoile. I'd actually begged my Nordies stylist to tell the buyers to carry her line already! I'm so excited!

Congrats on your dresses! I always have to remember to keep a little IM budget going because you never know when something amazing is going to pop up and if you wait - it's GONE GONE GONE! Every time!


----------



## Greentea

Brigitte031 said:


> I just called Nordstrom Customer Service (gee they're always so nice!  ) to try to find out more information regarding this. The representative that I spoke to - named John - was a little frustrated because he said people were inquiring about the brand but he just didn't have information. However after telling him a little bit more information, that IM is a high-end brand, etc. he thought to go ask the "Designer Team."
> 
> For sure he said IM isn't online and he can't find any information stating that IM will even be sold online any time soon either. The Seattle flagship location, who he called, was only able to find references to IM being sold possibly only at the Chicago store for now.
> 
> *However* after calling the Chicago store, friendly guy named Jake helped me out by letting me know which 4 stores (and according to him only these 4 in the whole company) are carrying Etoile IM in-store and it's these right here:
> 
> #4 - washington bellevue sq
> #2 - mall of america
> #341 - topanga plaza - canoga park, ca
> #421 - walnut creek, ca
> 
> For me this is really exciting only because I love shopping at Nordstrom for their always excellent customer service and hassle-free return-policy.
> 
> Hope this helps!


And Fashion Valley Mall in San Diego


----------



## pinkmotels

http://www.mytheresa.com/int_en/designers/isabel-marant.html?allproducts=yes

lazio wedge boot and a turqoise fringe boot are up on my theresa.


----------



## tb-purselover

Oh wow! Those are stunning! Modeling pictures pretty please?



Straight-Laced said:


> My Argent Birds!
> 
> I posted this pic in the glass slipper thread but I'm so excited about this pair that I wanted to add them to this thread too!!!


----------



## Straight-Laced

ladies any thoughts on the JACOB boots?

I'm quite keen on them but in BLACK not green... 







Reasons I like them :
I don't have Mony boots
they're only 90mm high
the fringe may be detachable?/tassel is detachable

what do you think??


----------



## Brigitte031

Straight-Laced said:


> ladies any thoughts on the JACOB boots?
> 
> I'm quite keen on them but in BLACK not green...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasons I like them :
> I don't have Mony boots
> they're only 90mm high
> the fringe is detachable
> 
> what do you think??



The fringe is detachable? Wow that changes things! In that case I love them!! I think the color is just so rich and vibrant and gorgeous!


----------



## pinkmotels

Straight-Laced said:


> ladies any thoughts on the JACOB boots?
> 
> I'm quite keen on them but in BLACK not green...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasons I like them :
> I don't have Mony boots
> they're only 90mm high
> the fringe is detachable
> 
> what do you think??



love them! in black, with a detachable fringe yes i would go for it


----------



## juneping

i thought this version is better....very subtle and the staying power is much stronger....


----------



## Straight-Laced

Brigitte031 said:


> *The fringe is detachable*? Wow that changes things! In that case I love them!! I think the color is just so rich and vibrant and gorgeous!




Hmmm... I just a message to my SA because I think I've been given wrong info

It seems from my research that ONLY THE TASSEL ON THE SIDE IS DETACHABLE, not the fringe at front.

Think I'll wait for confirmation of what comes off & what stays put!!!


----------



## am2022

Love both the black lazio
And black Jacob!!!
Will post a pic of Isabel wearing them once I find it!!!
We want mod pics SL!!! 
QUOTE=Straight-Laced;22398119]ladies any thoughts on the JACOB boots?

I'm quite keen on them but in BLACK not green... 






Reasons I like them :
I don't have Mony boots
they're only 90mm high
the fringe may be detachable?/tassel is detachable

what do you think??[/QUOTE]


----------



## Straight-Laced

juneping said:


> montaignemarket.com/uploaded/galleries/16248_b.jpg
> i thought this version is better....very subtle and the staying power is much stronger....




Yes I agree same/similar boot without the decorations!
I only saw it in faux fur/suede combo though - much nicer in suede/leather combo I think.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Does this sound right? 

JACOB Boots are suede & leather combination
LAZIO are textured goat fur(front) & suede combo


----------



## juneping

Straight-Laced said:


> Does this sound right?
> 
> JACOB Boots are suede & leather combination
> LAZIO are textured goat fur(front) & suede combo



from the website: lazio is black calfskin and suede


----------



## am2022

found the pic!


----------



## chicjean

juneping said:
			
		

> i thought this version is better....very subtle and the staying power is much stronger....



yea, I love these.

curious if the fringe is really detachable... But if you're going to take it off why not get the ones jumping posted instead???


----------



## Straight-Laced

juneping said:


> from the website: lazio is black calfskin and suede



Hmmm I saw that but I've been looking at that montaigne mkt pic in close ups & it looks like textured "pony skin" (goat fur) not suede to me... 
Gorgeous boots either way, just a bit more wintery if not suede.

I'm leaning towards lazio!!!


----------



## juneping

Straight-Laced said:


> Hmmm I saw that but I've been looking at that montaigne mkt pic in close ups & it looks like textured "pony skin" (goat fur) not suede to me...
> Gorgeous boots either way, just a bit more wintery if not suede.
> 
> I'm leaning towards lazio!!!



i thought it's pony hair at first....may be the website gives out the wrong info??


----------



## Straight-Laced

juneping said:


> i thought it's pony hair at first....but can't be sure. can't tell....
> hopefully other online store will carry it and we'll have a better idea.




youheshe & mytheresa say pony hair so I wondered if montaigne had a variation


----------



## Straight-Laced

amacasa said:


> found the pic!




thanks for pic amacasa, just when I was settling on Lazio!!! 

Jacob boots are selling out!!!


----------



## Straight-Laced

tb-purselover said:


> Oh wow! Those are stunning! Modeling pictures pretty please?




thank you tb-purselover!!
I will do my best to get a modelling pic


----------



## Straight-Laced

chicjean said:


> yea, I love these.
> 
> curious if the fringe is really detachable... But if you're going to take it off why not get the ones jumping posted instead???




I like the fringe but I may tire of it - I'm not much of a fringe girl

I think my SA was confused though - I think only the side tassel comes off, not the fringe at front


----------



## raradarling

Straight-Laced said:


> I like the fringe but I may tire of it - I'm not much of a fringe girl
> 
> I think my SA was confused though - I think only the side tassel comes off, not the fringe at front



From what I've read, only the tassel comes off on the Jacob. The rest of the fringe stays put. I love the Jacob but I'm a fringe girl. Not a fan of "pony hair" at all. If that was suede then the Lazio would be hard to beat. Team Jacob!


----------



## am2022

Haha!! Funny you feel this way .., I had a post on
The Bal forum about fringes scare me right before i bought my Dana and my saving glory was I can slouch it down and hide at least 85% of the fringes but now I've come
To love it!!! The franklins with the beads that's removable is more understated !!! Love both! 
QUOTE=Straight-Laced;22398795]I like the fringe but I may tire of it - I'm not much of a fringe girl

I think my SA was confused though - I think only the side tassel comes off, not the fringe at front[/QUOTE]


----------



## flower71

Straight-Laced said:


> ladies any thoughts on the JACOB boots?
> 
> I'm quite keen on them but in BLACK not green...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasons I like them :
> I don't have Mony boots
> they're only 90mm high
> the fringe may be detachable?/tassel is detachable
> 
> what do you think??


I also love those boots without the fringes...I nearly fell for the lazios then realized it was a poney and suede combo...um, no thanks. I think I'd wait to find out a bit more about these boots before hitting the button.


----------



## pinkmotels

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/314595

red bekkets up on nap international! quick as im sure they will sell out.


----------



## Straight-Laced

^^  
they're up on the US site too, though more expensive.


----------



## Straight-Laced

flower71 said:


> I also love those boots without the fringes...I nearly fell for the lazios then realized it was a poney and suede combo...um, no thanks. I think I'd wait to find out a bit more about these boots before hitting the button.





I feel the same way as you flower about fringes & pony skin...
So I'll wait to find out and if they are all sold out by then well c'est la vie!!


----------



## Blueisinfashion

I couldn't resist so here's my first purchase of the AW Etoile collection,
I got the printed corduroy and I love them!

Here's (a not very flattering and not very good quality) pic that I made when I tried them on.
IM sizes for pants are crazy, this are 38 (but I usually have a 36) as someone advised before theese ones run small!


----------



## Blueisinfashion

Blueisinfashion said:


> I couldn't resist so here's my first purchase of the AW Etoile collection,
> I got the printed corduroy and I love them!
> 
> Here's (a not very flattering and not very good quality) pic that I made when I tried them on.
> IM sizes for pants are crazy, this are 38 (but I usually have a 36) as someone advised before theese ones run small!
> 
> http://www.spacetalk.net/blue/foto1.jpg



Sorry I don't understand why the photo isn't visible!

Okay sorry it's fixed now!


----------



## Lolali

hi ladies, i've asked in the sneaker thread but would like to ask here also&#65306; i have a pair of taupe bobbys and really like the comfort and versatility. loving IM sneakers so much, i received my black bazils yesterday, while i like the edgey look i found them less comfy (the velcro patch is digging into my skin a bit) and more restrictive in the ankle area due to the high top... would like to hear thoughts from the ladies who own both styles? do you wear them equally? do u feel bazils are comfy for long time wear? I need to decide soon if i should return and order a pair of white/black bobbys instead. Thanks!


----------



## am2022

very nice!!!
Barney's just put the jewelled Itzel up on their site... 

On old marant sizing blue, did you take a size 0 or 1 ??

Last season's sizing - 36, 38, 40, 42  has now changed to 34, 36, 38, 40, 42 so now i don't know what to order!!!


Blueisinfashion said:


> I couldn't resist so here's my first purchase of the AW Etoile collection,
> I got the printed corduroy and I love them!
> 
> Here's (a not very flattering and not very good quality) pic that I made when I tried them on.
> IM sizes for pants are crazy, this are 38 (but I usually have a 36) as someone advised before theese ones run small!


----------



## Jayne1

Blueisinfashion said:


> I couldn't resist so here's my first purchase of the AW Etoile collection,
> I got the printed corduroy and I love them!
> 
> Here's (a not very flattering and not very good quality) pic that I made when I tried them on.
> IM sizes for pants are crazy, this are 38 (but I usually have a 36) as someone advised before theese ones run small!


I like them!!


----------



## raradarling

Lolali said:


> hi ladies, i've asked in the sneaker thread but would like to ask here also&#65306; i have a pair of taupe bobbys and really like the comfort and versatility. loving IM sneakers so much, i received my black bazils yesterday, while i like the edgey look i found them less comfy (the velcro patch is digging into my skin a bit) and more restrictive in the ankle area due to the high top... would like to hear thoughts from the ladies who own both styles? do you wear them equally? do u feel bazils are comfy for long time wear? I need to decide soon if i should return and order a pair of white/black bobbys instead. Thanks!



I have tried on the Bekett's but never the Bobby's. I have been wondering the same thing as you - whether I should go with the Betty/Bobby/Boston instead?


----------



## am2022

I bought my becketts first and loved it tongue and all but was
A
Bit tight so I put my wooden shoe tree stretchers for a week to get it to it's current comfy state ... Then got the Bettys late last year for travel as
they feel like slippers .., so for running around definitely Betty
has major points but for classic marant looks the becketts are more edgy In a 
way! Hope this helps!!



Lolali said:


> hi ladies, i've asked in the sneaker thread but would like to ask here also&#65306; i have a pair of taupe bobbys and really like the comfort and versatility. loving IM sneakers so much, i received my black bazils yesterday, while i like the edgey look i found them less comfy (the velcro patch is digging into my skin a bit) and more restrictive in the ankle area due to the high top... would like to hear thoughts from the ladies who own both styles? do you wear them equally? do u feel bazils are comfy for long time wear? I need to decide soon if i should return and order a pair of white/black bobbys instead. Thanks!


----------



## Lolali

thanks amacasa, definitely helpful. now i just need to decide if i can sacrifice the comfort for the look! i am fine with the restrictive ankle area but the velcro patches do bother me quite a lot cuz that means i can't wear them bare foot with shorts/skirts...might have to wear them fall/winter only, decisions!


----------



## am2022

The Velcro and tongue will stretch out after about 3 uses!!! Pls post pics of where it's irritating you so I can better understand! Thanks!


----------



## raradarling

Does anyone have any idea which online retailers will be selling the Blackson, Milwaukee, etc... boots? 

I know Luisaviaroma had/has some for pre-order but I waited too long (trying to figure out LVR's Italian vs. French sizing) and now the black studded Milwaukee cone heels are gone!   Only the white are left and as gorgeous as they are I can't justify the $$ for something I'll be afraid to get dirty!


----------



## Kaypa

Blueisinfashion said:


> I couldn't resist so here's my first purchase of the AW Etoile collection,
> I got the printed corduroy and I love them!
> 
> Here's (a not very flattering and not very good quality) pic that I made when I tried them on.
> IM sizes for pants are crazy, this are 38 (but I usually have a 36) as someone advised before theese ones run small!


Love these pants on you! That shade of green is so pretty!


----------



## Blueisinfashion

I've always had some problems because I was right between 36 and 38 and I guess I like the new sizing better now. In this case 38 is perfect since they run small. 

With other brands it's easy to find your right size but IM trousers are difficult. Some month ago I tried the tie dye Itzels in size 38 and they were HUGE, I mean like 2 sizes too big! 



amacasa said:


> very nice!!!
> Barney's just put the jewelled Itzel up on their site...
> 
> On old marant sizing blue, did you take a size 0 or 1 ??
> 
> Last season's sizing - 36, 38, 40, 42  has now changed to 34, 36, 38, 40, 42 so now i don't know what to order!!!


----------



## am2022

thanks !!! was that the red or blue tie dye itzels???




Blueisinfashion said:


> I've always had some problems because I was right between 36 and 38 and I guess I like the new sizing better now. In this case 38 is perfect since they run small.
> 
> With other brands it's easy to find your right size but IM trousers are difficult. Some month ago I tried the tie dye Itzels in size 38 and they were HUGE, I mean like 2 sizes too big!


----------



## Blueisinfashion

Jayne1 said:


> I like them!!


Thank you!



Kaypa said:


> Love these pants on you! That shade of green is so pretty!



Thanks! They're actually more brownish, the light on my pic is so bad!


----------



## Blueisinfashion

amacasa said:


> thanks !!! was that the red or blue tie dye itzels???



It was the blue


----------



## Lolali

ok ladies here are the bazils... with leggings on instead of barefoot i am feeling much more comfy around my ankles now.. what do you say? should i keep them? i do feel they are great for fall/winter and would go well with black outfits which is what i wear all the time though.


----------



## raradarling

Lolali said:


> ok ladies here are the bazils... with leggings on instead of barefoot i am feeling much more comfy around my ankles now.. what do you say? should i keep them? i do feel they are great for fall/winter and would go well with black outfits which is what i wear all the time though.



Love them!! I guess the main question for you is: can you live with/enjoy the hi-top or not. They look really cool on you. But, if the velcro and hi-top aspect is already bugging you then perhaps the snake-print black Boston's are the better choice? They look very similar - minus the velcro and hi-top.

http://www.lagarconne.com/store/item.htm?itemid=15361&sid=1233&pid=1233

The good news is that no matter which shoe you choose, either way you win!!


----------



## chicjean

Lolali said:
			
		

> ok ladies here are the bazils... with leggings on instead of barefoot i am feeling much more comfy around my ankles now.. what do you say? should i keep them? i do feel they are great for fall/winter and would go well with black outfits which is what i wear all the time though.



I love them!


----------



## am2022

love!!! no don't return please!!! 



Lolali said:


> ok ladies here are the bazils... with leggings on instead of barefoot i am feeling much more comfy around my ankles now.. what do you say? should i keep them? i do feel they are great for fall/winter and would go well with black outfits which is what i wear all the time though.


----------



## Lolali

thanks rara! i already have taupe bobbys i really like so i am sure Bostons must be great... i thought the bekkett is a great alternative to the bobbys cuz i always tried not to buy the same style in different colors on clothes and shoes. so yeah i don't know if i should just keep them or switch them for the bostons... still thinking!


----------



## Porter

Lolali said:


> thanks rara! i already have taupe bobbys i really like so i am sure Bostons must be great... i thought the bekkett is a great alternative to the bobbys cuz i always tried not to buy the same style in different colors on clothes and shoes. so yeah i don't know if i should just keep them or switch them for the bostons... still thinking!


Love your all-black ensemble and those Bazils look fab on you!  I do think Bazils/Beketts look best with skinny jeans or leggings and Bettys/Bobbys look great with bare legs.  I also noticed your amazing shoulder braided detail shirt!  Do you mind if I ask what brand it is?


----------



## juneping

Lolali said:


> ok ladies here are the bazils... with leggings on instead of barefoot i am feeling much more comfy around my ankles now.. what do you say? should i keep them? i do feel they are great for fall/winter and would go well with black outfits which is what i wear all the time though.



keeper!!


----------



## juneping

Blueisinfashion said:


> I couldn't resist so here's my first purchase of the AW Etoile collection,
> I got the printed corduroy and I love them!
> 
> Here's (a not very flattering and not very good quality) pic that I made when I tried them on.
> IM sizes for pants are crazy, this are 38 (but I usually have a 36) as someone advised before theese ones run small!



are these green? or bordeaux??


----------



## Brigitte031

Lolali said:
			
		

> ok ladies here are the bazils... with leggings on instead of barefoot i am feeling much more comfy around my ankles now.. what do you say? should i keep them? i do feel they are great for fall/winter and would go well with black outfits which is what i wear all the time though.



Keep keep keep!!


----------



## Lolali

thanks ladies for the kind words! i will think hard...

porter, the top is IM also, i think the name is called tuna? got it on sale from barneys.


----------



## tonkamama

*tb~* welcome back!!  It's been a long time and hope to see more of your mod pic!!  Esp your new Bal jackets!!  

*juneping ~ *My project went well, as I expected it went over my budget so which means less (or none) FW IM for me ...    I am glad I bought the Bazils before I finalized my budgeting so at least now I have something even just a pair of sneakers 



tb-purselover said:


> Love it Tonka! You look fab .





juneping said:


> tonka,
> 
> how's the project going? hope all is well....need more mod pix...


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> *tb~* welcome back!!  It's been a long time and hope to see more of your mod pic!!  Esp your new Bal jackets!!
> 
> *juneping ~ *My project went well, as I expected it went over my budget so which means less (or none) FW IM for me ...    I am glad I bought the Bazils before I finalized my budgeting so at least now I have something even just a pair of sneakers



oh its always over budget...that's the norm in construction. on top of that, the more you change your mind, the more money you spent....so when it's going to be done?


----------



## tonkamama

I am wearing my Bazils out for the 1st time.  They are so cool and I can see these blend in with my daily outfits.  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> I am wearing my Bazils out for the 1st time.  They are so cool and I can see these blend in with my daily outfits.  Thanks for letting me share.



looking great...r those zillah??


----------



## tonkamama

Exactly...  I changed my mind (the 4th time!!) over the kitchen counter top and finally decided on Caesarstone instead, not one piece but two so I had to pay double for that (one color for the perimeter and different color for the island) not to mention the backsplash  ...and mater bath!!   The project will be completed by Nov if builder has no other delays.    My next project will be picking out window treatment, sounds easy but for 30 windows all together I will be like this again !



juneping said:


> oh its always over budget...that's the norm in construction. on top of that, the more you change your mind, the more money you spent....so when it's going to be done?


----------



## tonkamama

Yes dear...  they are my working buddy Zillah...(wore so many times already got my $$ worth)  



juneping said:


> looking great...r those zillah??


----------



## Kaypa

Lolali said:
			
		

> ok ladies here are the bazils... with leggings on instead of barefoot i am feeling much more comfy around my ankles now.. what do you say? should i keep them? i do feel they are great for fall/winter and would go well with black outfits which is what i wear all the time though.



I love them and they look great on you, so I hope you will keep them! Also, if you return them and have second thoughts, I think It will be impossible to find them again until next season. Good luck deciding!


----------



## Kaypa

tonkamama said:
			
		

> I am wearing my Bazils out for the 1st time.  They are so cool and I can see these blend in with my daily outfits.  Thanks for letting me share.



Wow! You look absolutely rocker chic! Those Bazils look amazing on you! Love how you paired it with that top and those jeans! Always enjoy your mod pics so much! Good luck with the renovation!


----------



## tb-purselover

Oh I love this combo! Such a nice pairing with the Bazils.

The remodel sounds stressful and fun! It is always a lot of decisions but I find it, when I went through the process, so much fun picking out the materials and seeing it all come to life in the home.

Enjoy the journey as I'm so sure you will be happy, and enjoy its beauty and comfort, once it is all done.



tonkamama said:


> I am wearing my Bazils out for the 1st time.  They are so cool and I can see these blend in with my daily outfits.  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## tb-purselover

Thanks Tonka! It is nice to be back and home. Sleeping in my own bed is so nice!

Yes, my new bal jackets! I am loving them, especially my lipstick quilted. I am having second thoughts on my new khaki/black as I am starting to think it is a bit redundant to my black quilted bmoto? I do love it though, so I am unsure if I should return or keep it?

Here is some (not so great IM) pics of me in IM Renell pants and the IM Trash Rouge (was that the name?) silk blouse. I wore this outfit yesterday. They are sort of cut-off pics (sorry). I'm wearing it under my quilted bmotos I was modeling for the bmoto thread. But I hope you get the idea of my IM outfit. I'm sure you have already seen these on the bmotos thread. But I thought I would post here too so others can see my IM outfit .





tonkamama said:


> *tb~* welcome back!!  It's been a long time and hope to see more of your mod pic!!  Esp your new Bal jackets!!


----------



## Blueisinfashion

juneping said:


> are these green? or bordeaux??



They're brownish, the ones you find at the moment on NAP!
(sorry for the photo, they really look more green!)


----------



## bgmommy

Lolali said:


> ok ladies here are the bazils... with leggings on instead of barefoot i am feeling much more comfy around my ankles now.. what do you say? should i keep them? i do feel they are great for fall/winter and would go well with black outfits which is what i wear all the time though.



I think you look great and if you black all the time then I think you will sad if you send back.  As far as the velcro...you can fasten it over the tongue if it really bothers you - try that!  Once these are gone...they will be gone and only overpriced Ebay will have them - I vote KEEP! Let us know our final decision!


----------



## chicjean

tonkamama said:
			
		

> I am wearing my Bazils out for the 1st time.  They are so cool and I can see these blend in with my daily outfits.  Thanks for letting me share.



tonka, I love this!!!! you're totally rocking these!


----------



## chicjean

tb-purselover said:
			
		

> Thanks Tonka! It is nice to be back and home. Sleeping in my own bed is so nice!
> 
> Yes, my new bal jackets! I am loving them, especially my lipstick quilted. I am having second thoughts on my new khaki/black as I am starting to think it is a bit redundant to my black quilted bmoto? I do love it though, so I am unsure if I should return or keep it?
> 
> Here is some (not so great IM) pics of me in IM Renell pants and the IM Trash Rouge (was that the name?) silk blouse. I wore this outfit yesterday. They are sort of cut-off pics (sorry). I'm wearing it under my quilted bmotos I was modeling for the bmoto thread. But I hope you get the idea of my IM outfit. I'm sure you have already seen these on the bmotos thread. But I thought I would post here too so others can see my IM outfit .



gorgeous bals!! they go so well with IM!


----------



## nycbagfiend

oh my goodness, tb--both jackets are gorgeous!!  i dunno--i'd be hard pressed to give up the khaki/black one, but if it's similar to what you already own, maybe put the $ saved towards another coveted fall piece?

love the outfit--the renells are fabulous with either color jacket!




tb-purselover said:


> Thanks Tonka! It is nice to be back and home. Sleeping in my own bed is so nice!
> 
> Yes, my new bal jackets! I am loving them, especially my lipstick quilted. I am having second thoughts on my new khaki/black as I am starting to think it is a bit redundant to my black quilted bmoto? I do love it though, so I am unsure if I should return or keep it?
> 
> Here is some (not so great IM) pics of me in IM Renell pants and the IM Trash Rouge (was that the name?) silk blouse. I wore this outfit yesterday. They are sort of cut-off pics (sorry). I'm wearing it under my quilted bmotos I was modeling for the bmoto thread. But I hope you get the idea of my IM outfit. I'm sure you have already seen these on the bmotos thread. But I thought I would post here too so others can see my IM outfit .


----------



## nycbagfiend

love this, tonka!  nothing like a funky pair of trainers and great belt to transform a simple tee and jeans (then again, the zillahs are pretty special themselves!)




tonkamama said:


> I am wearing my Bazils out for the 1st time.  They are so cool and I can see these blend in with my daily outfits.  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## nycbagfiend

so cute!  i'm going with the majority and saying keep!  if i didn't own the black wilas, i would have pounced on the bazils!  don't know why, but i actually find my wilas a bit more comfy then my bobbys!  




Lolali said:


> ok ladies here are the bazils... with leggings on instead of barefoot i am feeling much more comfy around my ankles now.. what do you say? should i keep them? i do feel they are great for fall/winter and would go well with black outfits which is what i wear all the time though.


----------



## nycbagfiend

these are awesome!  thanks for the sizing info too--i saw them at barneys last week but even in the store a/c, couldn't bring myself to put on thick cord pants during the heatwave!  cooling down now--might have to stop by bny again!



Blueisinfashion said:


> I couldn't resist so here's my first purchase of the AW Etoile collection,
> I got the printed corduroy and I love them!
> 
> Here's (a not very flattering and not very good quality) pic that I made when I tried them on.
> IM sizes for pants are crazy, this are 38 (but I usually have a 36) as someone advised before theese ones run small!


----------



## nycbagfiend

hi ladies!  i've been a bit quiet lately...haven't immersed myself in the the fall collection yet!  thought i'd throw up my outfit of the day--semi IM/semi IM-inspired!  i finally put on the mesh tank that i bought months ago--still not sure it's quite me but thought it sort of worked w/the jeans and bobbys?!  
(wearing IM amos tank, zara tee, current-elliot jeans, IM bobbys)


----------



## raradarling

nycbagfiend said:


> hi ladies!  i've been a bit quiet lately...haven't immersed myself in the the fall collection yet!  thought i'd throw up my outfit of the day--semi IM/semi IM-inspired!  i finally put on the mesh tank that i bought months ago--still not sure it's quite me but thought it sort of worked w/the jeans and bobbys?!
> (wearing IM amos tank, zara tee, current-elliot jeans, IM bobbys)



LOVE the bobby's!! Do you find they are hard to keep clean since they are white? I'm eyeing the white Betty's but worry about getting them dirty.


----------



## Porter

Just a little teaser pic of the Momo that arrived at my work.  The colors are so festive! It's like a party on a jacket. Now I just hope it fits!


----------



## Lolali

You wear the bettys so nicely! Every time seeing your mod pic on these makes me think about getting some myself...


nycbagfiend said:


> hi ladies!  i've been a bit quiet lately...haven't immersed myself in the the fall collection yet!  thought i'd throw up my outfit of the day--semi IM/semi IM-inspired!  i finally put on the mesh tank that i bought months ago--still not sure it's quite me but thought it sort of worked w/the jeans and bobbys?!
> (wearing IM amos tank, zara tee, current-elliot jeans, IM bobbys)


----------



## melhon

tonkamama said:


> I am wearing my Bazils out for the 1st time.  They are so cool and I can see these blend in with my daily outfits.  Thanks for letting me share.


great outfit


----------



## iconnu

Porter said:


> View attachment 1800017
> 
> Just a little teaser pic of the Momo that arrived at my work.  The colors are so festive! It's like a party on a jacket. Now I just hope it fits!



That has such an interesting nubbly texture! Is it scratchy though?


----------



## Porter

iconnu said:
			
		

> That has such an interesting nubbly texture! Is it scratchy though?



Just tried it on and it's a little scratchy but nothing major. It's made of 52% virgin wool with some lurex thread woven in, so it's going to have some texture.  

I'm pretty sure I'm going to keep it after trying it on.  The colors and texture are really unique and instead of leather trim like the Lexy, it has a short black knit fringe trim which is a lovely detail.  I think one of things IM does best is her jackets. She's got the structure and silhouette down and changes it up with new details.


----------



## soholaleni

Porter said:


> View attachment 1800017
> 
> Just a little teaser pic of the Momo that arrived at my work.  The colors are so festive! It's like a party on a jacket. Now I just hope it fits!



Yay! Mine is coming today as well. This just made me more excited


----------



## chicjean

nycbagfiend said:


> hi ladies!  i've been a bit quiet lately...haven't immersed myself in the the fall collection yet!  thought i'd throw up my outfit of the day--semi IM/semi IM-inspired!  i finally put on the mesh tank that i bought months ago--still not sure it's quite me but thought it sort of worked w/the jeans and bobbys?!
> (wearing IM amos tank, zara tee, current-elliot jeans, IM bobbys)



Love this!




Porter said:


> View attachment 1800017
> 
> Just a little teaser pic of the Momo that arrived at my work.  The colors are so festive! It's like a party on a jacket. Now I just hope it fits!



Congrats!!!!


----------



## Greentea

Porter said:


> View attachment 1800017
> 
> Just a little teaser pic of the Momo that arrived at my work.  The colors are so festive! It's like a party on a jacket. Now I just hope it fits!



I just got the same one! Divine!


----------



## Kaypa

nycbagfiend said:


> hi ladies!  i've been a bit quiet lately...haven't immersed myself in the the fall collection yet!  thought i'd throw up my outfit of the day--semi IM/semi IM-inspired!  i finally put on the mesh tank that i bought months ago--still not sure it's quite me but thought it sort of worked w/the jeans and bobbys?!
> (wearing IM amos tank, zara tee, current-elliot jeans, IM bobbys)


I think the mesh top looks great on you! It's such a great layering piece!


----------



## Kaypa

tb-purselover said:


> Thanks Tonka! It is nice to be back and home. Sleeping in my own bed is so nice!
> 
> Yes, my new bal jackets! I am loving them, especially my lipstick quilted. I am having second thoughts on my new khaki/black as I am starting to think it is a bit redundant to my black quilted bmoto? I do love it though, so I am unsure if I should return or keep it?
> 
> Here is some (not so great IM) pics of me in IM Renell pants and the IM Trash Rouge (was that the name?) silk blouse. I wore this outfit yesterday. They are sort of cut-off pics (sorry). I'm wearing it under my quilted bmotos I was modeling for the bmoto thread. But I hope you get the idea of my IM outfit. I'm sure you have already seen these on the bmotos thread. But I thought I would post here too so others can see my IM outfit .


Wow! Those bal moto jackets and renells look awesome on you!


----------



## am2022

so pretty!!!

Congrats!!! i think this momo is really festive.. you said the perfect description!!!  time to search for one!!! 


Porter said:


> View attachment 1800017
> 
> Just a little teaser pic of the Momo that arrived at my work. The colors are so festive! It's like a party on a jacket. Now I just hope it fits!


----------



## raradarling

red bekett's up on Mytheresa! all sizes!!

http://www.mytheresa.com/int_en/bekett-suede-wedge-sneakers-158506.html


----------



## tonkamama

Lolali said:


> ok ladies here are the bazils... with leggings on instead of barefoot i am feeling much more comfy around my ankles now.. what do you say? should i keep them? i do feel they are great for fall/winter and would go well with black outfits which is what i wear all the time though.


*Lolali ~* I am hoping you are keeping the Bazil!  I love the texture and looks a bit fancy too.


----------



## tonkamama

*Thank you ladies! * From this moment on and I can only  over everyone's new FW purchases!  Please post more pictures!   

*Kaypa ~* thank you for your kind words.  

*tb-purselover ~ *Yes it is fun and gifted that I was able to "create" a home I know I will enjoy for many years.....  as much as I love fashion.  
*
chicjean ~* can't wait to see your mod pic of your new Bazils, I know for fact that they are going to look super chic.  You gonna love them.    

*nycbagfiend ~* I am so glad I finally gave in and got myself a pair of trainers (esp after seeing you in your black Wilas and made me want them in life even more).  



Kaypa said:


> Wow! You look absolutely rocker chic! Those Bazils look amazing on you! Love how you paired it with that top and those jeans! Always enjoy your mod pics so much! Good luck with the renovation!





tb-purselover said:


> Oh I love this combo! Such a nice pairing with the Bazils.
> 
> The remodel sounds stressful and fun! It is always a lot of decisions but I find it, when I went through the process, so much fun picking out the materials and seeing it all come to life in the home.
> 
> Enjoy the journey as I'm so sure you will be happy, and enjoy its beauty and comfort, once it is all done.





chicjean said:


> tonka, I love this!!!! you're totally rocking these!





nycbagfiend said:


> love this, tonka!  nothing like a funky pair of trainers and great belt to transform a simple tee and jeans (then again, the zillahs are pretty special themselves!)


----------



## tonkamama

tb-purselover said:


> Thanks Tonka! It is nice to be back and home. Sleeping in my own bed is so nice!
> 
> Yes, my new bal jackets! I am loving them, especially my lipstick quilted. I am having second thoughts on my new khaki/black as I am starting to think it is a bit redundant to my black quilted bmoto? I do love it though, so I am unsure if I should return or keep it?
> 
> Here is some (not so great IM) pics of me in IM Renell pants and the IM Trash Rouge (was that the name?) silk blouse. I wore this outfit yesterday. They are sort of cut-off pics (sorry). I'm wearing it under my quilted bmotos I was modeling for the bmoto thread. But I hope you get the idea of my IM outfit. I'm sure you have already seen these on the bmotos thread. But I thought I would post here too so others can see my IM outfit .


*tb ~ *you are killing me with these photos !!  You are indeed a super rocker with tons of styles.  Let me admire your whole outfits and


----------



## tonkamama

nycbagfiend said:


> hi ladies!  i've been a bit quiet lately...haven't immersed myself in the the fall collection yet!  thought i'd throw up my outfit of the day--semi IM/semi IM-inspired!  i finally put on the mesh tank that i bought months ago--still not sure it's quite me but thought it sort of worked w/the jeans and bobbys?!
> (wearing IM amos tank, zara tee, current-elliot jeans, IM bobbys)


*nyc ~* yes dear they do work together.  I am sure you will get many pairing out of the mesh tank as it is a very versatile piece.  Please continue post I enjoy/admire every single pairing you posted.


----------



## tonkamama

Porter said:


> View attachment 1800017
> 
> Just a little teaser pic of the Momo that arrived at my work.  The colors are so festive! It's like a party on a jacket. Now I just hope it fits!


*Porter ~* congrats!   Beautiful sweater jacket and hope to see your "action" photo soon.


----------



## fduff

Anyone here has any of her classic plain leather belts? I'm thinking about getting one from the fall collection and was wondering which size I should get.  I'm usually a 26 or 2 in pants (USA sizing) and I'd like to wear it on the hips (though I'm not very hippy)... Curious if I should take Small or Medium?  Any advice would be greatly appreciated.  Thank you!


----------



## am2022

all gone!!! Phew... that was fast... 



raradarling said:


> red bekett's up on Mytheresa! all sizes!!
> 
> http://www.mytheresa.com/int_en/bekett-suede-wedge-sneakers-158506.html


----------



## jellybebe

tb-purselover said:
			
		

> Thanks Tonka! It is nice to be back and home. Sleeping in my own bed is so nice!
> 
> Yes, my new bal jackets! I am loving them, especially my lipstick quilted. I am having second thoughts on my new khaki/black as I am starting to think it is a bit redundant to my black quilted bmoto? I do love it though, so I am unsure if I should return or keep it?
> 
> Here is some (not so great IM) pics of me in IM Renell pants and the IM Trash Rouge (was that the name?) silk blouse. I wore this outfit yesterday. They are sort of cut-off pics (sorry). I'm wearing it under my quilted bmotos I was modeling for the bmoto thread. But I hope you get the idea of my IM outfit. I'm sure you have already seen these on the bmotos thread. But I thought I would post here too so others can see my IM outfit .



Drooling over your jackets! Definitely a dream wardrobe item for me! Someday!


----------



## am2022

Tonka, TB and Nyc:  looking fab ladies...  
Can't wait for more mod pics!!!


----------



## Straight-Laced

Ladies thanks for talking to me about the JACOB & LAZIO boots!!

I decided to try JACOB in black & return if they don't work out
(dh is sure to say something about clydesdale horses when he sees these boots...  )


----------



## Straight-Laced

tb-purselover said:


> Thanks Tonka! It is nice to be back and home. Sleeping in my own bed is so nice!
> 
> Yes, my new bal jackets! I am loving them, especially my lipstick quilted. I am having second thoughts on my new khaki/black as I am starting to think it is a bit redundant to my black quilted bmoto? I do love it though, so I am unsure if I should return or keep it?
> 
> Here is some (not so great IM) pics of me in IM Renell pants and the IM Trash Rouge (was that the name?) silk blouse. I wore this outfit yesterday. They are sort of cut-off pics (sorry). I'm wearing it under my quilted bmotos I was modeling for the bmoto thread. But I hope you get the idea of my IM outfit. I'm sure you have already seen these on the bmotos thread. But I thought I would post here too so others can see my IM outfit .




Great look tb-purselover!!!
The black leather jacket with renells is so "tuff" () I love it & the lipstick jacket is TDF!!!


----------



## pinkmotels

http://www.lagarconne.com/store/coming_soon.htm?sid=8&pid=&view=all

new etoile and mainline pieces up on lagarconne!


----------



## Porter

Ok girls, Momo time!  This is the closest I'm going to get wearing this jacket for awhile since it's so darn hot here in Texas right now. 






-Momo jacket and new Khaki dickers-
Looks like my cat wanted to get in on the action too!


----------



## tonkamama

Porter said:


> Ok girls, Momo time!  This is the closest I'm going to get wearing this jacket for awhile since it's so darn hot here in Texas right now.
> 
> View attachment 1800659
> 
> 
> View attachment 1800660
> 
> -Momo jacket and new Khaki dickers-
> Looks like my cat wanted to get in on the action too!


The color looks very pretty and I love the texture of the material....  Ms. Marant did it again!


----------



## pinkmotels

Porter said:


> Ok girls, Momo time!  This is the closest I'm going to get wearing this jacket for awhile since it's so darn hot here in Texas right now.
> 
> View attachment 1800659
> 
> 
> View attachment 1800660
> 
> -Momo jacket and new Khaki dickers-
> Looks like my cat wanted to get in on the action too!



the momo looks amazing with your dickers!


----------



## raradarling

Straight-Laced said:


> Ladies thanks for talking to me about the JACOB & LAZIO boots!!
> 
> I decided to try JACOB in black & return if they don't work out
> (dh is sure to say something about clydesdale horses when he sees these boots...  )



Hi!

Where did you find the Jacob in black?


----------



## jellybebe

Porter said:
			
		

> Ok girls, Momo time!  This is the closest I'm going to get wearing this jacket for awhile since it's so darn hot here in Texas right now.
> 
> -Momo jacket and new Khaki dickers-
> Looks like my cat wanted to get in on the action too!



Looks great!


----------



## Jaded81

Congrats to everyone who purchased the Momo! 

I purchased it but returned it because the size 34 was too tight and also because it was too itchy and a little too fluffy amongst other things.


----------



## Jaded81

Still in love with the Bobbys, but still can't bring myself to spend that much on sneakers! Argh!




nycbagfiend said:


> hi ladies!  i've been a bit quiet lately...haven't immersed myself in the the fall collection yet!  thought i'd throw up my outfit of the day--semi IM/semi IM-inspired!  i finally put on the mesh tank that i bought months ago--still not sure it's quite me but thought it sort of worked w/the jeans and bobbys?!
> (wearing IM amos tank, zara tee, current-elliot jeans, IM bobbys)


----------



## Jaded81

The lipstick Bal jacket is just divine on you! Been missing your mod shots!



tb-purselover said:


> Thanks Tonka! It is nice to be back and home. Sleeping in my own bed is so nice!
> 
> Yes, my new bal jackets! I am loving them, especially my lipstick quilted. I am having second thoughts on my new khaki/black as I am starting to think it is a bit redundant to my black quilted bmoto? I do love it though, so I am unsure if I should return or keep it?
> 
> Here is some (not so great IM) pics of me in IM Renell pants and the IM Trash Rouge (was that the name?) silk blouse. I wore this outfit yesterday. They are sort of cut-off pics (sorry). I'm wearing it under my quilted bmotos I was modeling for the bmoto thread. But I hope you get the idea of my IM outfit. I'm sure you have already seen these on the bmotos thread. But I thought I would post here too so others can see my IM outfit .


----------



## Jaded81

Very chic T!!

Btw, I managed to get the Kady in Black and 34 but am on the fence about keeping it. The fit is still a little a little on the loose side for me around the body and arms. But might hang on to it until I find something else!




tonkamama said:


> I am wearing my Bazils out for the 1st time.  They are so cool and I can see these blend in with my daily outfits.  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Jaded81

Keep!




Lolali said:


> ok ladies here are the bazils... with leggings on instead of barefoot i am feeling much more comfy around my ankles now.. what do you say? should i keep them? i do feel they are great for fall/winter and would go well with black outfits which is what i wear all the time though.


----------



## Jaded81

Welcome to the thread! I am a huge fan of your blog!! And they fit great on you!




Blueisinfashion said:


> I couldn't resist so here's my first purchase of the AW Etoile collection,
> I got the printed corduroy and I love them!
> 
> Here's (a not very flattering and not very good quality) pic that I made when I tried them on.
> IM sizes for pants are crazy, this are 38 (but I usually have a 36) as someone advised before theese ones run small!


----------



## Jaded81

Welcome to the thread and congrats!



missypiiig said:


> Just want to share a tees I bought from IM
> 
> View attachment 1797334


----------



## Jaded81

These will definitely add a wow factor to any outfit!!! Congrats!



Straight-Laced said:


> My Argent Birds!
> 
> I posted this pic in the glass slipper thread but I'm so excited about this pair that I wanted to add them to this thread too!!!


----------



## Jaded81

You totally pull off those fringe reos like none else!! Love it!



tonkamama said:


> Congrats on everyone's new purchases.
> 
> Here is my new BEKETT in dark gray.  My black BAZIL is on the way...


----------



## Jaded81

Beautiful! The momo looks so much better on you than it did on me! 

Did you get the Nuta skirt? I managed to snap one up on NAP after I sent you the email that it was out of stock!!




Kaypa said:


> Today, I went to check out some new IM stock and wanted to let anyone that's interested in the Momo know that there are two colorways of this jacket. One has a pinkish undertone and the other one a greyish undertone. I managed to snap some pics in the dressing room and also photographed the one that I took home. Hopefully it will help some people here decide which one to get!
> 
> Pic 1: pink undertones
> Pic 2: grey undertones (bought this one)
> Pic 3: mod pic of Momo with Nuta skirt
> 
> I also tried on the Octavia jacket. It's actually of thicker fabric than the Momo. I didn't like the Octavia on me. It was a bit too long for my liking, as it hits just below my hips.
> 
> EDIT: on second thought, not sure if the one I got is actually also the Momo. The print/pattern looks different.


----------



## Kaypa

Jaded81 said:
			
		

> Beautiful! The momo looks so much better on you than it did on me!
> 
> Did you get the Nuta skirt? I managed to snap one up on NAP after I sent you the email that it was out of stock!!



Ah, happy to hear that you found one after all! Congrats! I got one yesterday. Not completely sure about the length though. Dbf was complaining that he was not willing to let me walk around with that skirt. He never complaint about skirts being too short before. Not sure if it was him acting weird or if the skirt really is too short on me. I think I managed to pull it down a bit more yesterday when I was trying it on yesterday. Took a pic in the dressing room yesterday. Will put it up here later today.


----------



## Jaded81

Really? I thought the length looked fine on you! Maybe because it is also clingy?

I thought it was very flattering on you! 



Kaypa said:


> Ah, happy to hear that you found one after all! Congrats! I got one yesterday. Not completely sure about the length though. Dbf was complaining that he was not willing to let me walk around with that skirt. He never complaint about skirts being too short before. Not sure if it was him acting weird or if the skirt really is too short on me. I think I managed to pull it down a bit more yesterday when I was trying it on yesterday. Took a pic in the dressing room yesterday. Will put it up here later today.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Jaded81 said:


> These will definitely add a wow factor to any outfit!!! Congrats!



Thank you Jaded! 
I actually bought them as a bright because I couldn't find the red & when they came home I found them to be a lot more muted & neutral than I expected.  But they are kind of wow...


----------



## Straight-Laced

raradarling said:


> Hi!
> 
> Where did you find the Jacob in black?



Morgan Clare   
The IM Soho boutique had them a few days ago too


----------



## pinkmotels

http://www.morganclare.co.uk/footwear-c3/shoes-c30/trainers-c97/camel-bobby-high-top-p5973

camel bobbys are up on morgan clare... if not sure if that is new or been there a little while! there are also some sizes left in the bazil


----------



## Blueisinfashion

Thank you so much!! 



Jaded81 said:


> Welcome to the thread! I am a huge fan of your blog!! And they fit great on you!


----------



## chicjean

Porter said:
			
		

> Ok girls, Momo time!  This is the closest I'm going to get wearing this jacket for awhile since it's so darn hot here in Texas right now.
> 
> -Momo jacket and new Khaki dickers-
> Looks like my cat wanted to get in on the action too!



congrats!!!! love this on you!


----------



## nycbagfiend

raradarling said:


> LOVE the bobby's!! Do you find they are hard to keep clean since they are white? I'm eyeing the white Betty's but worry about getting them dirty.



hi raradarling!
admittedly, i've only worn my bobbys about 1/2 dozen times (i know--i need to make better use of my stuff...hence also why i haven't bought another colorway even tho' i really want to!) but so far they've stayed pretty clean--they even got caught in a rain shower one time and held up well!  i can see the suede maybe getting a bit beat up at some point but the leather seems to stay decent.

hope that helps!  i do recommend them--i thought i was only a hi top girl but have grown to love the lower IM trainer versions!


----------



## Porter

nycbagfiend said:
			
		

> hi ladies!  i've been a bit quiet lately...haven't immersed myself in the the fall collection yet!  thought i'd throw up my outfit of the day--semi IM/semi IM-inspired!  i finally put on the mesh tank that i bought months ago--still not sure it's quite me but thought it sort of worked w/the jeans and bobbys?!
> (wearing IM amos tank, zara tee, current-elliot jeans, IM bobbys)


You definitely know how to make the sporty chic look work for you!  I love the layers and the mesh adds a nice texture to the outfit.  I have a black mesh tank that I don't get enough use out of. Once I get my IM sneakers in, I'm hoping that will change!




			
				amacasa said:
			
		

> so pretty!!!
> 
> Congrats!!! i think this momo is really festive.. you said the perfect description!!!  time to search for one!!!


You should! I just adore the colors, and it's the perfect sweater jacket for the fall.




			
				pinkmotels said:
			
		

> the momo looks amazing with your dickers!


I think Ms. Marant had a plan!




			
				Jaded81 said:
			
		

> Congrats to everyone who purchased the Momo!
> 
> I purchased it but returned it because the size 34 was too tight and also because it was too itchy and a little too fluffy amongst other things.


Sorry, the jacket didn't work out for you. It's definitely on the smaller side in terms of sizing. I have the 0 in the Fred jacket from last fall but had to get the 36 in the Momo and its still slightly tight in the arms. I'm guessing it will stretch some since it's knit.  I think the 38 would be too big for me especially at the shoulders.


----------



## raradarling

Straight-Laced said:


> Morgan Clare
> The IM Soho boutique had them a few days ago too




mod pics!!! (unless they were a pre-order of course!)


----------



## chicjean

Just curious if anyone has purchased any IM from Jonathan & Olivia or Elizabeth Charles online?? Are they reputable??


----------



## Kaypa

Jaded81 said:


> Really? I thought the length looked fine on you! Maybe because it is also clingy?
> 
> I thought it was very flattering on you!


 
Maybe it is partly because it's clingy. Here are two pics of me wearing the Nuta in the dressing room. Is it too short?  Any thoughts, comments are very much appreciated!


----------



## chicjean

Kaypa said:


> Maybe it is partly because it's clingy. Here are two pics of me wearing the Nuta in the dressing room. Is it too short?  Any thoughts, comments are very much appreciated!



I love it. It's short, but it's not obscene. You have the legs, show them off!!


----------



## soholaleni

Kaypa said:


> Maybe it is partly because it's clingy. Here are two pics of me wearing the Nuta in the dressing room. Is it too short?  Any thoughts, comments are very much appreciated!



I don't think its too short..I think its just the right length and you have the body for it, so why not?! As long as you're comfortable in it, I say go for it! I think you would know how to style it perfectly.

Also, what color and season dickers are those?? The khaki from a few seasons ago? Thanks!


----------



## zzhoneybee

Kaypa said:


> Maybe it is partly because it's clingy. Here are two pics of me wearing the Nuta in the dressing room. Is it too short?  Any thoughts, comments are very much appreciated!



I love it, and I think it looks great.  You're only young once!!


----------



## nycbagfiend

thanks!  you're waiting for the bazils, yes?  the black mesh tank will be the perfect compliment!

thanks for the sizing mention on the momo too--the new IM sizing (ie the addition of the 34 and 44) are totally throwing me off!  i am a size 1 or 38 but wondering what size i should be ordering now!



Porter said:


> You definitely know how to make the sporty chic look work for you!  I love the layers and the mesh adds a nice texture to the outfit.  I have a black mesh tank that I don't get enough use out of. Once I get my IM sneakers in, I'm hoping that will change!
> 
> 
> You should! I just adore the colors, and it's the perfect sweater jacket for the fall.
> 
> 
> I think Ms. Marant had a plan!
> 
> 
> Sorry, the jacket didn't work out for you. It's definitely on the smaller side in terms of sizing. I have the 0 in the Fred jacket from last fall but had to get the 36 in the Momo and its still slightly tight in the arms. I'm guessing it will stretch some since it's knit.  I think the 38 would be too big for me especially at the shoulders.


----------



## nycbagfiend

Kaypa said:


> Maybe it is partly because it's clingy. Here are two pics of me wearing the Nuta in the dressing room. Is it too short?  Any thoughts, comments are very much appreciated!



i think it looks hot!  you can definitely pull it off!  i tend to stay away from the IM minis but mostly bc the majority of my day is spent chasing and bending over to catch my toddler!

also, you can pair it with opaque tights in the winter for a bit more coverage!


----------



## nycbagfiend

Porter said:


> Ok girls, Momo time!  This is the closest I'm going to get wearing this jacket for awhile since it's so darn hot here in Texas right now.
> 
> View attachment 1800659
> 
> 
> View attachment 1800660
> 
> -Momo jacket and new Khaki dickers-
> Looks like my cat wanted to get in on the action too!



congrats!  it looks fabulous on you--the khaki dickers are perfect with it!

i hear ya on the heat--i'm in nyc where we've also been suffering (except for today--it's rainy and strangely cool! perfect day for my IM malky  )


----------



## nycbagfiend

tonkamama said:


> *nyc ~* yes dear they do work together.  I am sure you will get many pairing out of the mesh tank as it is a very versatile piece.  Please continue post I enjoy/admire every single pairing you posted.



thank you, tonka! 
right back at ya!  i love seeing your mods!  looking fwd to home pics too--your renovation sounds fantastic!


----------



## Jaded81

Nope not at all. I am guessing it is because of the clingy factor. I do love it on you 



Kaypa said:


> Maybe it is partly because it's clingy. Here are two pics of me wearing the Nuta in the dressing room. Is it too short?  Any thoughts, comments are very much appreciated!


----------



## tb-purselover

for all your kind comments!



chicjean said:


> gorgeous bals!! they go so well with IM!


ITA, IM and Bal go hand in hand .



nycbagfiend said:


> oh my goodness, tb--both jackets are gorgeous!!  i dunno--i'd be hard  pressed to give up the khaki/black one, but if it's similar to what you  already own, maybe put the $ saved towards another coveted fall piece?
> 
> love the outfit--the renells are fabulous with either color jacket!



Thanks NYC! I'm having a hard time parting with either on them. I am so indecisive and might just keep both. The leather on them is so different: the lipstick is thick, wrinkly and smooshy. The khaki/black combo is thin and smooth. Both seem to have a place in my closet given the weather in CA. Don't know, I have until end of today to decide.



Kaypa said:


> Wow! Those bal moto jackets and renells look awesome on you!


Thank you! TBH I think the Renells will look good with anything . They are such an awesome pair of jeans.



tonkamama said:


> *tb ~ *you are killing me with these photos !!  You are indeed a super rocker with tons of styles.  Let me admire your whole outfits and


Thank you T! Coming from you that is a HUGE compliment. I absolutely love your style. 

I am banning myself from any F/W purchases too. I only have one IM boot coming to me that I pre-ordered. But really, I am not buying anything else as I am really enjoying my wardrobe at the moment. Plus, I need to let the wallet recover a bit .



jellybebe said:


> Drooling over your jackets! Definitely a dream wardrobe item for me! Someday!


You need to get one! They are the most amazing jackets. The leather on the is just amazing. They do have private sales once in a while too. I managed to get my jackets at 50% off minus VAT. So a great deal!



amacasa said:


> Tonka, TB and Nyc:  looking fab ladies...
> Can't wait for more mod pics!!!


Thank you! I will try to post more mod pics when I can.



Straight-Laced said:


> Great look tb-purselover!!!
> The black leather jacket with renells is so "tuff" () I love it & the lipstick jacket is TDF!!!


Thank you so much sweetie! I love the mix of tuff and feminine.



Jaded81 said:


> The lipstick Bal jacket is just divine on you! Been missing your mod shots!


Thank you! It is good to be back and I will try post more pics of my IM outfits.


----------



## tb-purselover

Love this, so chic and easy. Perfect!



nycbagfiend said:


> hi ladies!  i've been a bit quiet lately...haven't immersed myself in the the fall collection yet!  thought i'd throw up my outfit of the day--semi IM/semi IM-inspired!  i finally put on the mesh tank that i bought months ago--still not sure it's quite me but thought it sort of worked w/the jeans and bobbys?!
> (wearing IM amos tank, zara tee, current-elliot jeans, IM bobbys)


----------



## tb-purselover

Congrats on your Momo! I love the colors in it and the lurex makes it lux.



Porter said:


> Ok girls, Momo time!  This is the closest I'm going to get wearing this jacket for awhile since it's so darn hot here in Texas right now.
> 
> View attachment 1800659
> 
> 
> View attachment 1800660
> 
> -Momo jacket and new Khaki dickers-
> Looks like my cat wanted to get in on the action too!


----------



## tb-purselover

Kaypa said:


> Maybe it is partly because it's clingy. Here are two pics of me wearing the Nuta in the dressing room. Is it too short?  Any thoughts, comments are very much appreciated!


This looks great! It is not too short. Nice legs!


----------



## tb-purselover

chicjean said:


> Just curious if anyone has purchased any IM from Jonathan & Olivia or Elizabeth Charles online?? Are they reputable??



I've purchased from Elizabeth Charles. They are here in San Francisco. They are reputable.


----------



## Brigitte031

Aww... hey guys. I need some advice. I'm kinda bummed out right now. I ordered the Kalibo jacket in black from ShopMrsH and received it today - 45 minutes ago in fact. At first I was jumping up and down for joy because the jacket fits amazingly and the style is so me. But riiiight after trying it on and not knowing what to do with myself from such excitement I hung the jacket back up for pics and whatnot.

That's when I noticed a few defects on the jacket. The two little defects I noticed at first were minor and I almost didn't care but I decided to comb the jacket for other defects and as soon as I turned the jacket around I saw a GREEN watermark/stain/discoloration that's pretty big in the lower back.

I already emailed Shop Mrs H. But I did notice they are already sold out of the 40 which is the size I ordered. I almost don't know what to do. :\



This is the lower back with that weird stain and it's pretty big and definitely noticeable.



This is a small and minor scratch on the front, the first little thing I noticed. Maybe this is normal with leather?



The left shoulder is becoming a little unseamed or it looks like there was some serious pulling/tension on it because it looks white-ish from the material coming loose. The right shoulder is completely fine, though, nothing at all like this side.


----------



## Brigitte031

The first two photos I took though, when I was still super duper excited for this jacket. It's definitely a fantastic jacket... :\


----------



## Porter

nycbagfiend said:
			
		

> thanks!  you're waiting for the bazils, yes?  the black mesh tank will be the perfect compliment!
> 
> thanks for the sizing mention on the momo too--the new IM sizing (ie the addition of the 34 and 44) are totally throwing me off!  i am a size 1 or 38 but wondering what size i should be ordering now!


Yup! Waiting on a pair of Bazils and potentially a couple of other sneaks just to figure out which colorway I like best.  I'm kinda hankering for a pair of red Bobbys!

I'm thinking if you're usually a 1/38, I would try to order the 38 and 40 if returning is not a problem.  




			
				tb-purselover said:
			
		

> Congrats on your Momo! I love the colors in it and the lurex makes it lux.


Thank you!  It does have a dressy vibe with the lurex but I will probably wear it out casually too. It's so versatile!




			
				Brigitte031 said:
			
		

> Aww... hey guys. I need some advice. I'm kinda bummed out right now. I ordered the Kalibo jacket in black from ShopMrsH and received it today - 45 minutes ago in fact. At first I was jumping up and down for joy because the jacket fits amazingly and the style is so me. But riiiight after trying it on and not knowing what to do with myself from such excitement I hung the jacket back up for pics and whatnot.
> 
> That's when I noticed a few defects on the jacket. The two little defects I noticed at first were minor and I almost didn't care but I decided to comb the jacket for other defects and as soon as I turned the jacket around I saw a GREEN watermark/stain/discoloration that's pretty big in the lower back.
> 
> I already emailed Shop Mrs H. But I did notice they are already sold out of the 40 which is the size I ordered. I almost don't know what to do. :\
> 
> This is the lower back with that weird stain and it's pretty big and definitely noticeable.
> 
> This is a small and minor scratch on the front, the first little thing I noticed. Maybe this is normal with leather?
> 
> The left shoulder is becoming a little unseamed or it looks like there was some serious pulling/tension on it because it looks white-ish from the material coming loose. The right shoulder is completely fine, though, nothing at all like this side.


Those defects/flaws should not come with a new product. That stain especially! If you're worried about not finding the right size after returning it, I would keep it.  I have noticed that with leather jackets, scratches and stains will happen and they seem to be more visible than on my fabric jackets.  That jacket IS a beauty and I would hate for you to not find another in your size!


----------



## chicjean

tb-purselover said:


> I've purchased from Elizabeth Charles. They are here in San Francisco. They are reputable.



Thank you!


----------



## chicjean

Brigitte031 said:


> Aww... hey guys. I need some advice. I'm kinda bummed out right now. I ordered the Kalibo jacket in black from ShopMrsH and received it today - 45 minutes ago in fact. At first I was jumping up and down for joy because the jacket fits amazingly and the style is so me. But riiiight after trying it on and not knowing what to do with myself from such excitement I hung the jacket back up for pics and whatnot.
> 
> That's when I noticed a few defects on the jacket. The two little defects I noticed at first were minor and I almost didn't care but I decided to comb the jacket for other defects and as soon as I turned the jacket around I saw a GREEN watermark/stain/discoloration that's pretty big in the lower back.
> 
> I already emailed Shop Mrs H. But I did notice they are already sold out of the 40 which is the size I ordered. I almost don't know what to do. :\
> 
> View attachment 1801255
> 
> This is the lower back with that weird stain and it's pretty big and definitely noticeable.
> 
> View attachment 1801256
> 
> This is a small and minor scratch on the front, the first little thing I noticed. Maybe this is normal with leather?
> 
> View attachment 1801257
> 
> The left shoulder is becoming a little unseamed or it looks like there was some serious pulling/tension on it because it looks white-ish from the material coming loose. The right shoulder is completely fine, though, nothing at all like this side.



Oh no! I would return it. Good luck with Mrs H though. I had a HORRIBLE experience with them sending me the wrong item, they were hard to get a hold of and sent some mean emails. Did you pay with PayPal?? I had to dispute it for them to refund me when I sent the item back.


----------



## Porter

Does anyone know why IM also uses S/M/L sizing? I purchased a top from a reputable dealer and the size I chose online was a 36. However, the actual tag on the top says S.


----------



## raradarling

Brigitte031 said:


> Aww... hey guys. I need some advice. I'm kinda bummed out right now. I ordered the Kalibo jacket in black from ShopMrsH and received it today - 45 minutes ago in fact. At first I was jumping up and down for joy because the jacket fits amazingly and the style is so me. But riiiight after trying it on and not knowing what to do with myself from such excitement I hung the jacket back up for pics and whatnot.
> 
> That's when I noticed a few defects on the jacket. The two little defects I noticed at first were minor and I almost didn't care but I decided to comb the jacket for other defects and as soon as I turned the jacket around I saw a GREEN watermark/stain/discoloration that's pretty big in the lower back.
> 
> I already emailed Shop Mrs H. But I did notice they are already sold out of the 40 which is the size I ordered. I almost don't know what to do. :\
> 
> View attachment 1801255
> 
> This is the lower back with that weird stain and it's pretty big and definitely noticeable.
> 
> View attachment 1801256
> 
> This is a small and minor scratch on the front, the first little thing I noticed. Maybe this is normal with leather?
> 
> View attachment 1801257
> 
> The left shoulder is becoming a little unseamed or it looks like there was some serious pulling/tension on it because it looks white-ish from the material coming loose. The right shoulder is completely fine, though, nothing at all like this side.



If you LOVE it and won't be able to find it in your size again then I say keep it. Especially if the store is difficult to deal with when returning something. 

Sure, it isn't ideal given all the defects. But, do you plan to make it your go-to jacket? That is, will be wearing it every day and really getting a lot of use of out it? If so, then it will get marks anyway over it's life. You could have the shoulder seam fixed at a tailor so it doesn't unravel further. I guess you have to balance how much you love it vs. how bad the defects are in real life (the pics might not show the true effect). If it were me and I was going to wear it every day all summer and if I returned it I would never be able to get another, then I'd keep it.

Good luck!!


----------



## raradarling

nycbagfiend said:


> hi raradarling!
> admittedly, i've only worn my bobbys about 1/2 dozen times (i know--i need to make better use of my stuff...hence also why i haven't bought another colorway even tho' i really want to!) but so far they've stayed pretty clean--they even got caught in a rain shower one time and held up well!  i can see the suede maybe getting a bit beat up at some point but the leather seems to stay decent.
> 
> hope that helps!  i do recommend them--i thought i was only a hi top girl but have grown to love the lower IM trainer versions!



thanks!! sounds like they are pretty tough. If they survived a rain storm then I'm sold!!   I have to say these lower IM sneakers are really growing on me!


----------



## Brigitte031

chicjean said:


> Oh no! I would return it. Good luck with Mrs H though. I had a HORRIBLE experience with them sending me the wrong item, they were hard to get a hold of and sent some mean emails. Did you pay with PayPal?? I had to dispute it for them to refund me when I sent the item back.



Hm, no I just paid with my debit card. :\ I've never really dealt with Shop Mrs. H before so I'm a little afraid now of what they will say! I'm guessing because of the time difference they don't really have anyone working on customer service emails right now. So I'm just kinda waiting.



raradarling said:


> If you LOVE it and won't be able to find it in your size again then I say keep it. Especially if the store is difficult to deal with when returning something.
> 
> Sure, it isn't ideal given all the defects. But, do you plan to make it your go-to jacket? That is, will be wearing it every day and really getting a lot of use of out it? If so, then it will get marks anyway over it's life. You could have the shoulder seam fixed at a tailor so it doesn't unravel further. I guess you have to balance how much you love it vs. how bad the defects are in real life (the pics might not show the true effect). If it were me and I was going to wear it every day all summer and if I returned it I would never be able to get another, then I'd keep it.
> 
> Good luck!!



I do love it definitely and I guess seeing how the stain is in the back I wouldn't really be looking at the stain when I wear it and whatnot. But I just feel like it cheapens an otherwise expensive item of clothing.

I'm wondering if the green stain can be removed. I don't really want to play with it for fear of ruining it but when I googled it, the one thing that came up was cleaning it with a paste made from white vinegar and baking soda. I don't know if I should test it out...


----------



## chicjean

raradarling said:


> If you LOVE it and won't be able to find it in your size again then I say keep it. Especially if the store is difficult to deal with when returning something.
> 
> Sure, it isn't ideal given all the defects. But, do you plan to make it your go-to jacket? That is, will be wearing it every day and really getting a lot of use of out it? If so, then it will get marks anyway over it's life. You could have the shoulder seam fixed at a tailor so it doesn't unravel further. I guess you have to balance how much you love it vs. how bad the defects are in real life (the pics might not show the true effect). If it were me and I was going to wear it every day all summer and if I returned it I would never be able to get another, then I'd keep it.
> 
> Good luck!!





Brigitte031 said:


> Hm, no I just paid with my debit card. :\ I've never really dealt with Shop Mrs. H before so I'm a little afraid now of what they will say! I'm guessing because of the time difference they don't really have anyone working on customer service emails right now. So I'm just kinda waiting.



*raradarling* makes a good point, but i see what you mean about it "cheapening" the item. i don't want to freak you out though, it can't hurt to wait and see what they say- my situation was strange because they sent me the wrong item and didn't believe me. if we're in about the same time zone, then you'll probably hear something by late tonight.


----------



## raradarling

Brigitte031 said:


> Hm, no I just paid with my debit card. :\ I've never really dealt with Shop Mrs. H before so I'm a little afraid now of what they will say! I'm guessing because of the time difference they don't really have anyone working on customer service emails right now. So I'm just kinda waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> I do love it definitely and I guess seeing how the stain is in the back I wouldn't really be looking at the stain when I wear it and whatnot. But I just feel like it cheapens an otherwise expensive item of clothing.
> 
> I'm wondering if the green stain can be removed. I don't really want to play with it for fear of ruining it but when I googled it, the one thing that came up was cleaning it with a paste made from white vinegar and baking soda. I don't know if I should test it out...



make sure to do a patch test on the inside! I worry that combo could discolour the  black? or change the texture of the leather? but I don't know much about stains!


----------



## Amsterdam

Brigitte031 said:


> Hm, no I just paid with my debit card. :\ I've never really dealt with Shop Mrs. H before so I'm a little afraid now of what they will say! I'm guessing because of the time difference they don't really have anyone working on customer service emails right now. So I'm just kinda waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> I do love it definitely and I guess seeing how the stain is in the back I wouldn't really be looking at the stain when I wear it and whatnot. But I just feel like *it cheapens an otherwise expensive item of clothing*.
> 
> I'm wondering if the green stain can be removed. I don't really want to play with it for fear of ruining it but when I googled it, the one thing that came up was cleaning it with a paste made from white vinegar and baking soda. I don't know if I should test it out...



I totally agree with this, it's too expensive to have all these flaws and whenever you'll wear it you'll feel bad about it , at least that's my experience; last year I got the bordeaux Lexy from an online store and it was already full of pilling, I didn't return it, but I still get upset about the pilling when I put it on, so it takes away the pleasure of wearing it all together.

I just picket up my Kady, the leather is free of flaws, the stitching is perfect and the color is even all over, so I'm afraid you got a faulty jacket.


----------



## Kaypa

Thanks everyone for your input! I feel a bit more confident now. I guess the skirt, although a bit short, is still wearable. Now I just need to convince the bf that wearing this skirt is totally acceptable, hehe. 

@soholaleni These dickers are from F/W 2011 and are the taupe ones.



chicjean said:


> I love it. It's short, but it's not obscene. You have the legs, show them off!!


 


soholaleni said:


> I don't think its too short..I think its just the right length and you have the body for it, so why not?! As long as you're comfortable in it, I say go for it! I think you would know how to style it perfectly.
> 
> Also, what color and season dickers are those?? The khaki from a few seasons ago? Thanks!


 


zzhoneybee said:


> I love it, and I think it looks great. You're only young once!!


 


nycbagfiend said:


> i think it looks hot! you can definitely pull it off! i tend to stay away from the IM minis but mostly bc the majority of my day is spent chasing and bending over to catch my toddler!
> 
> also, you can pair it with opaque tights in the winter for a bit more coverage!


 


Jaded81 said:


> Nope not at all. I am guessing it is because of the clingy factor. I do love it on you


 


tb-purselover said:


> This looks great! It is not too short. Nice legs!


----------



## Julide

*Brigitte*I would return the item. It seems like a total waste to buy a brand new jacket that is in less than new condition. Also though you may want this and fear losing out on this jacket there will always be another jacket that you will like too, plus it is early in the season, you may find one yet. Don't give up yet!


----------



## crimdellacrim

Brigitte031 said:


> Aww... hey guys. I need some advice. I'm kinda bummed out right now. I ordered the Kalibo jacket in black from ShopMrsH and received it today - 45 minutes ago in fact. At first I was jumping up and down for joy because the jacket fits amazingly and the style is so me. But riiiight after trying it on and not knowing what to do with myself from such excitement I hung the jacket back up for pics and whatnot.
> 
> That's when I noticed a few defects on the jacket. The two little defects I noticed at first were minor and I almost didn't care but I decided to comb the jacket for other defects and as soon as I turned the jacket around I saw a GREEN watermark/stain/discoloration that's pretty big in the lower back.
> 
> I already emailed Shop Mrs H. But I did notice they are already sold out of the 40 which is the size I ordered. I almost don't know what to do. :\
> 
> View attachment 1801255
> 
> This is the lower back with that weird stain and it's pretty big and definitely noticeable.
> 
> View attachment 1801256
> 
> This is a small and minor scratch on the front, the first little thing I noticed. Maybe this is normal with leather?
> 
> View attachment 1801257
> 
> The left shoulder is becoming a little unseamed or it looks like there was some serious pulling/tension on it because it looks white-ish from the material coming loose. The right shoulder is completely fine, though, nothing at all like this side.



I would return it and hopefully you find a flawless one. I had a bad experience with Chanel and I am reminded of it when I see it sitting in my closet. You will feel better about not hanging on to it.


----------



## Kaypa

Brigitte031 said:


> Aww... hey guys. I need some advice. I'm kinda bummed out right now. I ordered the Kalibo jacket in black from ShopMrsH and received it today - 45 minutes ago in fact. At first I was jumping up and down for joy because the jacket fits amazingly and the style is so me. But riiiight after trying it on and not knowing what to do with myself from such excitement I hung the jacket back up for pics and whatnot.
> 
> That's when I noticed a few defects on the jacket. The two little defects I noticed at first were minor and I almost didn't care but I decided to comb the jacket for other defects and as soon as I turned the jacket around I saw a GREEN watermark/stain/discoloration that's pretty big in the lower back.
> 
> I already emailed Shop Mrs H. But I did notice they are already sold out of the 40 which is the size I ordered. I almost don't know what to do. :\
> 
> View attachment 1801255
> 
> This is the lower back with that weird stain and it's pretty big and definitely noticeable.
> 
> View attachment 1801256
> 
> This is a small and minor scratch on the front, the first little thing I noticed. Maybe this is normal with leather?
> 
> View attachment 1801257
> 
> The left shoulder is becoming a little unseamed or it looks like there was some serious pulling/tension on it because it looks white-ish from the material coming loose. The right shoulder is completely fine, though, nothing at all like this side.


 
So sorry to hear that you got a faulty jacket. I agree with most people up here, I think you should be getting a flawless jacket if you paid so much for it. Otherwise, you will be annoyed everytime you will be wearing it. That is, unless you're someone who can totally live with minor defects. At least I would try to get some discount on the jacket by showing them the defects. Maybe a discount of let's say 15% could ease your pain just a little? Good luck whatever you may decide to do.


----------



## juneping

Kaypa said:
			
		

> Maybe it is partly because it's clingy. Here are two pics of me wearing the Nuta in the dressing room. Is it too short?  Any thoughts, comments are very much appreciated!



You look fine from the front. Just check your side view, its tight fit so only buy/wear it if you have some booties or looks good.....or else it can look quite bad.


----------



## am2022

i think keep.. it looks adorable!!!



Kaypa said:


> Maybe it is partly because it's clingy. Here are two pics of me wearing the Nuta in the dressing room. Is it too short?  Any thoughts, comments are very much appreciated!


----------



## am2022

oh no... return of course...
good luck on getting another one!
i think diani boutique has them as well and heist boutique!!!

got my kady last week and didn't even bother scrutinizing it..
will do that now!!!



Brigitte031 said:


> Aww... hey guys. I need some advice. I'm kinda bummed out right now. I ordered the Kalibo jacket in black from ShopMrsH and received it today - 45 minutes ago in fact. At first I was jumping up and down for joy because the jacket fits amazingly and the style is so me. But riiiight after trying it on and not knowing what to do with myself from such excitement I hung the jacket back up for pics and whatnot.
> 
> That's when I noticed a few defects on the jacket. The two little defects I noticed at first were minor and I almost didn't care but I decided to comb the jacket for other defects and as soon as I turned the jacket around I saw a GREEN watermark/stain/discoloration that's pretty big in the lower back.
> 
> I already emailed Shop Mrs H. But I did notice they are already sold out of the 40 which is the size I ordered. I almost don't know what to do. :\
> 
> View attachment 1801255
> 
> This is the lower back with that weird stain and it's pretty big and definitely noticeable.
> 
> View attachment 1801256
> 
> This is a small and minor scratch on the front, the first little thing I noticed. Maybe this is normal with leather?
> 
> View attachment 1801257
> 
> The left shoulder is becoming a little unseamed or it looks like there was some serious pulling/tension on it because it looks white-ish from the material coming loose. The right shoulder is completely fine, though, nothing at all like this side.


----------



## nycbagfiend

ugh...that is frustrating--so sorry!
i agree--a brand new item should not be in that condition--esp the stain and loose seams--there should be some sort of inventory control to make sure these items don't get sent out.  hmm...have you checked if they have the jacket in your size anywhere else?  i don't see yet on barney's site but i think i saw it in store--might be worth a call?
i hope shopmrsh responds kindly--they should take it back and refund you all charges...and hopefully find another, unblemished one to send you!  good luck...keep us updated!



Brigitte031 said:


> Aww... hey guys. I need some advice. I'm kinda bummed out right now. I ordered the Kalibo jacket in black from ShopMrsH and received it today - 45 minutes ago in fact. At first I was jumping up and down for joy because the jacket fits amazingly and the style is so me. But riiiight after trying it on and not knowing what to do with myself from such excitement I hung the jacket back up for pics and whatnot.
> 
> That's when I noticed a few defects on the jacket. The two little defects I noticed at first were minor and I almost didn't care but I decided to comb the jacket for other defects and as soon as I turned the jacket around I saw a GREEN watermark/stain/discoloration that's pretty big in the lower back.
> 
> I already emailed Shop Mrs H. But I did notice they are already sold out of the 40 which is the size I ordered. I almost don't know what to do. :\
> 
> View attachment 1801255
> 
> This is the lower back with that weird stain and it's pretty big and definitely noticeable.
> 
> View attachment 1801256
> 
> This is a small and minor scratch on the front, the first little thing I noticed. Maybe this is normal with leather?
> 
> View attachment 1801257
> 
> The left shoulder is becoming a little unseamed or it looks like there was some serious pulling/tension on it because it looks white-ish from the material coming loose. The right shoulder is completely fine, though, nothing at all like this side.


----------



## tonkamama

Jaded81 said:


> Very chic T!!
> 
> Btw, I managed to get the Kady in Black and 34 but am on the fence about keeping it. *The fit is still a little a little on the loose side for me around the body and arms.* But might hang on to it until I find something else!




Thank you Jaded81.  Sorry about the sizing of Kady, give it some thoughts if it does not work for you just return it.  I recalled you already own a RO jacket right?  I love my RO and I think RO will fit you like a dream.

I am called in to try Kady size 36 tomorrow...  but I am so scare to go cus I am not suppose to buy anything til my home project is completed .

So I am like...  :cry:


----------



## tonkamama

Kaypa said:


> Maybe it is partly because it's clingy. Here are two pics of me wearing the Nuta in the dressing room. Is it too short?  Any thoughts, comments are very much appreciated!


*Keeper!!*  I think it is perfect length.  You got the legs showing off the skirt!!


----------



## tonkamama

Brigitte031 said:


> Aww... hey guys. I need some advice. I'm kinda bummed out right now. I ordered the Kalibo jacket in black from ShopMrsH and received it today - 45 minutes ago in fact. At first I was jumping up and down for joy because the jacket fits amazingly and the style is so me. But riiiight after trying it on and not knowing what to do with myself from such excitement I hung the jacket back up for pics and whatnot.
> 
> That's when I noticed a few defects on the jacket. The two little defects I noticed at first were minor and I almost didn't care but I decided to comb the jacket for other defects and as soon as I turned the jacket around I saw a GREEN watermark/stain/discoloration that's pretty big in the lower back.
> 
> I already emailed Shop Mrs H. But I did notice they are already sold out of the 40 which is the size I ordered. I almost don't know what to do. :\
> 
> View attachment 1801255
> 
> This is the lower back with that weird stain and it's pretty big and definitely noticeable.
> 
> View attachment 1801256
> 
> This is a small and minor scratch on the front, the first little thing I noticed. Maybe this is normal with leather?
> 
> View attachment 1801257
> 
> The left shoulder is becoming a little unseamed or it looks like there was some serious pulling/tension on it because it looks white-ish from the material coming loose. The right shoulder is completely fine, though, nothing at all like this side.


*Brigitte031 ~* if it is on sale maybe I will keep it but not at full price dear!!  Please return it and pm me for my SA info and maybe she will find your size 40 if you still looking for one.


----------



## tb-purselover

Oh no, I'm sorry about your Kady. It is definitely defective. Return it and I'm sure you will be able to find another one.

Heist, Diani and Elizabeth Charles have them currently! Or call Tonka's SA, she might be able to find you one .



Brigitte031 said:


> Aww... hey guys. I need some advice. I'm kinda bummed out right now. I ordered the Kalibo jacket in black from ShopMrsH and received it today - 45 minutes ago in fact. At first I was jumping up and down for joy because the jacket fits amazingly and the style is so me. But riiiight after trying it on and not knowing what to do with myself from such excitement I hung the jacket back up for pics and whatnot.
> 
> That's when I noticed a few defects on the jacket. The two little defects I noticed at first were minor and I almost didn't care but I decided to comb the jacket for other defects and as soon as I turned the jacket around I saw a GREEN watermark/stain/discoloration that's pretty big in the lower back.
> 
> I already emailed Shop Mrs H. But I did notice they are already sold out of the 40 which is the size I ordered. I almost don't know what to do. :\
> 
> View attachment 1801255
> 
> This is the lower back with that weird stain and it's pretty big and definitely noticeable.
> 
> View attachment 1801256
> 
> This is a small and minor scratch on the front, the first little thing I noticed. Maybe this is normal with leather?
> 
> View attachment 1801257
> 
> The left shoulder is becoming a little unseamed or it looks like there was some serious pulling/tension on it because it looks white-ish from the material coming loose. The right shoulder is completely fine, though, nothing at all like this side.


----------



## Brigitte031

Thanks everyone for your replies!! I really appreciate all the kinds words and reassurances. 



chicjean said:


> *raradarling* makes a good point, but i see what you mean about it "cheapening" the item. i don't want to freak you out though, it can't hurt to wait and see what they say- my situation was strange because they sent me the wrong item and didn't believe me. if we're in about the same time zone, then you'll probably hear something by late tonight.



Aww thanks. Yeah that'se exactly what I'm going to do - wait to see what they have to say. I even noticed the label is sort of dirty after my intial post. Makes me wonder what this poor jacket was subjected to over at Shop Mrs. H! :\ I'm guessing that if they reply it'll be by like 2am my time or around there.



raradarling said:


> make sure to do a patch test on the inside! I worry that combo could discolour the  black? or change the texture of the leather? but I don't know much about stains!



I'm going to see what they say before doing some testing but I'm so eager to know if I can just easily clean the stain which is the main thing bothering me. Because if so then you know, problem solved for the most part! 



Amsterdam said:


> I totally agree with this, it's too expensive to have all these flaws and whenever you'll wear it you'll feel bad about it , at least that's my experience; last year I got the bordeaux Lexy from an online store and it was already full of pilling, I didn't return it, but I still get upset about the pilling when I put it on, so it takes away the pleasure of wearing it all together.
> 
> I just picket up my Kady, the leather is free of flaws, the stitching is perfect and the color is even all over, so I'm afraid you got a faulty jacket.



Yeah I don't want this jacket to sit in my closet like a trophy jacket. I want to wear it and do so happily without having to feel self-conscious about whether anyone will notice that my clothes looks stained/not taken care of or something similar. Really sorry to hear that about your Lexy. I'll bet it looks nice and warm and fuzzy in a good way! 

I love the quilting at the top of the Kady! But for my 5ft frame it definitely looks longer than the Kalibo but I may want to try to find one of those instead.



Julide said:


> *Brigitte*I would return the item. It seems like a total waste to buy a brand new jacket that is in less than new condition. Also though you may want this and fear losing out on this jacket there will always be another jacket that you will like too, plus it is early in the season, you may find one yet. Don't give up yet!



Thank you!! You're really right. With the amount of stores I'm bound to find another... hopefully in my size!! 



crimdellacrim said:


> I would return it and hopefully you find a flawless one. I had a bad experience with Chanel and I am reminded of it when I see it sitting in my closet. You will feel better about not hanging on to it.



Oh wow I'm sorry about that. Chanel's price point is way up there! I would have the hardest time parting with any amazing Chanel find as well. But you're definitely right I don't feel good about holding on to something that isn't to my expectation.



Kaypa said:


> So sorry to hear that you got a faulty jacket. I agree with most people up here, I think you should be getting a flawless jacket if you paid so much for it. Otherwise, you will be annoyed everytime you will be wearing it. That is, unless you're someone who can totally live with minor defects. At least I would try to get some discount on the jacket by showing them the defects. Maybe a discount of let's say 15% could ease your pain just a little? Good luck whatever you may decide to do.



Ideally I could only hope that if Shop Mrs. H gets word of a return on the jacket that they could guarantee an exchange for me. It's not really the price, or a discount that I would want because then it would feel even more like I was settling. :\ I really hope they're able to help me out.



amacasa said:


> oh no... return of course...
> good luck on getting another one!
> i think diani boutique has them as well and heist boutique!!!
> 
> got my kady last week and didn't even bother scrutinizing it..
> will do that now!!!



I think I just got a very poorly treated jacket. Hope your Kady is perfect!! 

I'll definitely have to start searching for another one especially if Mrs H isn't able to replace the one I have presently. The only sucky part is that I definitely would need to wait for a refund from them before even beginning my search and given transit time from California and bank processing time... this is my worst fear - that it will take very long and by then the size I need would be very hard to find!



nycbagfiend said:


> ugh...that is frustrating--so sorry!
> i agree--a brand new item should not be in that condition--esp the stain and loose seams--there should be some sort of inventory control to make sure these items don't get sent out.  hmm...have you checked if they have the jacket in your size anywhere else?  i don't see yet on barney's site but i think i saw it in store--might be worth a call?
> i hope shopmrsh responds kindly--they should take it back and refund you all charges...and hopefully find another, unblemished one to send you!  good luck...keep us updated!



I think I found one website very early this morning that still has the jacket in my size! Problem is I would need to wait to return the current jacket before as I've definitely been a little trigger happy with some other great IM stuff recently. So I'm crossing my fingers it will still be available online by then.



tonkamama said:


> *Brigitte031 ~* if it is on sale maybe I will keep it but not at full price dear!!  Please return it and pm me for my SA info and maybe she will find your size 40 if you still looking for one.



Thank you!! I'll definitely PM you. Going to have to do my best effort to find a jacket if Mrs. H is not able to exchange it for me, AND take in consideration refund time. :\



tb-purselover said:


> Oh no, I'm sorry about your Kady. It is definitely defective. Return it and I'm sure you will be able to find another one.
> 
> Heist, Diani and Elizabeth Charles have them currently! Or call Tonka's SA, she might be able to find you one .



Thank you!! I'll definitely look into all those stores. I emailed Diani Boutique about the raspberry Kalibo - not the color I would have hoped for but it looks like a fun color to own anyway!!


----------



## juneping

^^i wish your best luck getting a perfect leather jacket. i was so surprised to see the photos...what happened to the quality control..?!


----------



## Brigitte031

juneping said:
			
		

> ^^i wish your best luck getting a perfect leather jacket. i was so surprised to see the photos...what happened to the quality control..?!



That's definitely one thing I asked them in the email. Honestly it looks like it was dropped on the floor or someone used it with how even the label is dirty. -_-; I just don't understand what happened. Talk about unlucky. :/


----------



## Brigitte031

Got a reply from ShopMrsH just now... and I am NOT happy. Grumblegrumble. 



> Dear Brigitte,
> first of all we are very sorry to hear this. These Isabel Marant jackets have a washed leather (this is new this season) with intentional vintage effects, made to emulate a worn effect. So there is nothing wrong with your jacket, it is supposed to have these effects. With such effects it is very difficult to give a correct description in the product info online as the effects are handmade and differs from piece to piece. We have now slightly revised our texts online to the best of our ability describe the vintage treatment of the leather.
> 
> You can of course return the jacket if you like (provided that ALL tags are still intact including the authenticity tag) but as this was our only size M we can not replace it for you with another copy in the same size. On the other hand, if you keep the jacket we are willing to, as a compensation, refund 10% of the price for the jacket back to you; EUR 76.00.
> 
> Please let us know how you wish to do. If you choose to return we will email the return info to you. The return shipment will be at your responsibility and cost. If you choose to keep the jacket (as it is a great jacket that is very hard to find elsewhere), we will issue the EUR 76.00 refund to you immediately.
> 
> Kindest regards,
> Johan
> Mrs H Customer Care



My reply: 



> Hi Johan,
> 
> I do not think that what is on my jacket can be considered a vintage effect. Even the label has a stain. The jacket looks used and I do not think 10% is even a fair offer for a jacket this price. I have now included a photo of what looks to me like slightly sheared or discolored leather - this time with the flash on and also a photo of the dirty label which I noticed after my initial email.
> 
> I don't believe for one second that this jacket is intentionally made to have stains on the label, in the back, scratches on the front, and tearing on only one of the shoulder pads but not the other. What you are saying is a gross misrepresentation of the item calling this a vintage effect.
> 
> All the tags are still attached and I would like to return the jacket. However, I refuse to pay for the return shipping. This is a huge inconvenience. And you are right, this jacket is very rare and finding one in my size AFTER the transit time of returning and AFTER my refund is processed makes it extremely likely that I will NOT be able to find another Kalibo in my size. This is completely disheartening.
> 
> This is poor customer service on your behalf to say you will give me pennies on the dollar for an expensive jacket that is defective, denying the defects, and then after the fact say that it is my responsibility to pay out of pocket to return to you an item that you sent to me as faulty. Certainly if the item didn't fit or I didn't like it I agree it would be up to me to return. But I received an item that is not to the standard of acceptable.
> 
> Please understand my position in receiving a damaged, dirty, almost $1000 jacket that I otherwise love in shape and size. And most likely because of this extreme lack of quality control I may not be able to find another in my size without defects due to the long transit time, and the long refund time.
> 
> You sell luxury goods - so the customer service should be just absolutely excellent.
> 
> I would really really appreciate it if you are able to further assist me.



I don't think I was too harsh was I?


----------



## angelastoel

Brigitte031 said:


> Got a reply from ShopMrsH just now... and I am NOT happy. Grumblegrumble.
> 
> 
> 
> My reply:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I was too harsh was I?



no, you really hit the point! This is the exact same thing I was thinking. I always had a bad feeling with this store, I always had a feeling they really did anything to make money and had no passion for what they are selling and this really proves that point. I am curious how they will react.


----------



## lala1

Brigitte031 said:


> Aww... hey guys. I need some advice. I'm kinda bummed out right now. I ordered the Kalibo jacket in black from ShopMrsH and received it today - 45 minutes ago in fact. At first I was jumping up and down for joy because the jacket fits amazingly and the style is so me. But riiiight after trying it on and not knowing what to do with myself from such excitement I hung the jacket back up for pics and whatnot.
> 
> That's when I noticed a few defects on the jacket. The two little defects I noticed at first were minor and I almost didn't care but I decided to comb the jacket for other defects and as soon as I turned the jacket around I saw a GREEN watermark/stain/discoloration that's pretty big in the lower back.
> 
> I already emailed Shop Mrs H. But I did notice they are already sold out of the 40 which is the size I ordered. I almost don't know what to do. :\
> 
> View attachment 1801255
> 
> This is the lower back with that weird stain and it's pretty big and definitely noticeable.
> 
> View attachment 1801256
> 
> This is a small and minor scratch on the front, the first little thing I noticed. Maybe this is normal with leather?
> 
> View attachment 1801257
> 
> The left shoulder is becoming a little unseamed or it looks like there was some serious pulling/tension on it because it looks white-ish from the material coming loose. The right shoulder is completely fine, though, nothing at all like this side.



I would return it, sometimes there are minor flaws on IM but this stain should have been noticed from MrsH and they should have sent it back to IM, when they got it. We got the jacket in our store, there were no flaws on any of them.


----------



## Amsterdam

Brigitte031 said:


> Got a reply from ShopMrsH just now... and I am NOT happy. Grumblegrumble.
> 
> 
> 
> My reply:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I was too harsh was I?



Dear Brigitte, not at all, this is the worst customer service I've ever heard of! 

I hate it when it comes down to your word against theirs. Let's wait and see what the responds will be. Mrs H should pay for the return shipping.

I checked out the site to see what changes they made to the description:

'' Étoile Isabel Marant Kalibo Leather Jacket. Black lambskin leather jacket. Washed leather with intentional vintage treatment. Concealed zip fastening at front. Two zip pockets. Collarless. Elasticated waistband. Snapped epaulets. Long sleeves with elbow patches and zippered cuffs. Lined. Silver-tone hardware. 
Isabel Marants vintage treatment is intentional and is not faulty or reason for claim! ''

It's ridiculous, vintage treatment doesn't mean stained/scratched/torn?!
My jacket is slightly wrinkled, but there're no stains, etc!


----------



## am2022

No you weren't harsh at all.. just being straightforward which is the way you ought to be..

Keep us posted pls!



Brigitte031 said:


> Got a reply from ShopMrsH just now... and I am NOT happy. Grumblegrumble.
> 
> 
> 
> My reply:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I was too harsh was I?


----------



## am2022

Casual day again.. watched Batman with the kids!!!  Spectacular movie!
Rennells, Bettys, Pom pom necklace, wooden bracelets!


----------



## soholaleni

Brigitte031 said:


> Got a reply from ShopMrsH just now... and I am NOT happy. Grumblegrumble.
> 
> 
> 
> My reply:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I was too harsh was I?




I think you were very well-spoken and assertive enough to hopefully get what you deserve. If not, you could always mention that you belong to a community online that would not be impressed to hear about their lack of customer service and that they may lose business as a result of this...just a thought!

It must be so frustrating when you carefully budget and plan out purchases and something like this happens and you can't simply turn around and drop another $1000 on a new one before receiving your refund...I'm in the same position and so I feel for you..


----------



## juneping

Brigitte031 said:


> Got a reply from ShopMrsH just now... and I am NOT happy. Grumblegrumble.
> 
> 
> 
> My reply:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I was too harsh was I?



this is not the first time i heard bad things about Mrs.H...they are really not customer orientated and don't really care about anything. as long as they push their items out of the door, they don't give a da*n. 
you weren't being harsh, they are just being sleazy. 



amacasa said:


> Casual day again.. watched Batman with the kids!!!  Spectacular movie!
> Rennells, Bettys, Pom pom necklace, wooden bracelets!



love your outfit, very chic.


----------



## nycbagfiend

not harsh at all--your response was well-written, to the point and more then fair given their crappy customer service!

interested in what they reply.  i'm so sorry you're experiencing this and keeping my fingers crossed it all works out in the end!




Brigitte031 said:


> Got a reply from ShopMrsH just now... and I am NOT happy. Grumblegrumble.
> 
> 
> 
> My reply:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I was too harsh was I?


----------



## nycbagfiend

looking good, ama!  



amacasa said:


> Casual day again.. watched Batman with the kids!!!  Spectacular movie!
> Rennells, Bettys, Pom pom necklace, wooden bracelets!


----------



## birkingal

tonkamama said:


> I am wearing my Bazils out for the 1st time.  They are so cool and I can see these blend in with my daily outfits.  Thanks for letting me share.



It doesn't matter what you wear, it's how you style them that I find so fascinating. Another great look, Tonka. The black Bazils are so versatile.


----------



## am2022

thanks june!
a little entertaining in the house!

pink reo ( boyfriend fit), NUDE reas


----------



## am2022

thanks dear nyc!


----------



## birkingal

tb-purselover said:


> Thanks Tonka! It is nice to be back and home. Sleeping in my own bed is so nice!
> 
> Yes, my new bal jackets! I am loving them, especially my lipstick quilted. I am having second thoughts on my new khaki/black as I am starting to think it is a bit redundant to my black quilted bmoto? I do love it though, so I am unsure if I should return or keep it?
> 
> Here is some (not so great IM) pics of me in IM Renell pants and the IM Trash Rouge (was that the name?) silk blouse. I wore this outfit yesterday. They are sort of cut-off pics (sorry). I'm wearing it under my quilted bmotos I was modeling for the bmoto thread. But I hope you get the idea of my IM outfit. I'm sure you have already seen these on the bmotos thread. But I thought I would post here too so others can see my IM outfit .




tb-purselover, I like the black on you. Personally, I think you'll get more looks out of this. I don't think one can have too many black leather jackets


----------



## birkingal

nycbagfiend said:


> hi ladies!  i've been a bit quiet lately...haven't immersed myself in the the fall collection yet!  thought i'd throw up my outfit of the day--semi IM/semi IM-inspired!  i finally put on the mesh tank that i bought months ago--still not sure it's quite me but thought it sort of worked w/the jeans and bobbys?!
> (wearing IM amos tank, zara tee, current-elliot jeans, IM bobbys)



nycbagfiend, you're now making me regret putting back those Bettys on the shelf.


----------



## jellybebe

OMG 50% off for your Bals?!?! How incredible! So lucky!



tb-purselover said:


> for all your kind comments!
> 
> 
> ITA, IM and Bal go hand in hand .
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks NYC! I'm having a hard time parting with either on them. I am so indecisive and might just keep both. The leather on them is so different: the lipstick is thick, wrinkly and smooshy. The khaki/black combo is thin and smooth. Both seem to have a place in my closet given the weather in CA. Don't know, I have until end of today to decide.
> 
> 
> Thank you! TBH I think the Renells will look good with anything . They are such an awesome pair of jeans.
> 
> 
> Thank you T! Coming from you that is a HUGE compliment. I absolutely love your style.
> 
> I am banning myself from any F/W purchases too. I only have one IM boot coming to me that I pre-ordered. But really, I am not buying anything else as I am really enjoying my wardrobe at the moment. Plus, I need to let the wallet recover a bit .
> 
> 
> You need to get one! They are the most amazing jackets. The leather on the is just amazing. They do have private sales once in a while too. I managed to get my jackets at 50% off minus VAT. So a great deal!
> 
> 
> Thank you! I will try to post more mod pics when I can.
> 
> 
> Thank you so much sweetie! I love the mix of tuff and feminine.
> 
> 
> Thank you! It is good to be back and I will try post more pics of my IM outfits.


----------



## birkingal

Porter said:


> Ok girls, Momo time!  This is the closest I'm going to get wearing this jacket for awhile since it's so darn hot here in Texas right now.
> 
> View attachment 1800659
> 
> 
> View attachment 1800660
> 
> -Momo jacket and new Khaki dickers-
> Looks like my cat wanted to get in on the action too!



Love this! Mine just arrived this morning and am equally thrilled.


----------



## birkingal

tonkamama said:


> Thank you Jaded81.  Sorry about the sizing of Kady, give it some thoughts if it does not work for you just return it.  I recalled you already own a RO jacket right?  I love my RO and I think RO will fit you like a dream.
> 
> I am called in to try Kady size 36 tomorrow...  but I am so scare to go cus I am not suppose to buy anything til my home project is completed .
> 
> So I am like...  :cry:



That sounds just like me......  I avoided Selfridges yesterday because I just know that I'd come out carrying a large shopping bag.


----------



## birkingal

Brigitte031 said:


> That's definitely one thing I asked them in the email. Honestly it looks like it was dropped on the floor or someone used it with how even the label is dirty. -_-; I just don't understand what happened. Talk about unlucky. :/



Brigitte031, I had the same problem when I got my first Kady from Harvey Nichols. There were tiny nicked spots over the shoulder that looked like a piece of sellotape was stuck on there and then peeled off. One of the two epaulettes looked like someone tried to rip it off. Not good. I had a lot of trouble trying to return it because the first person I spoke to on the phone was rude, difficult and can't be a*rsed to deal with a problem. It wasn't until I insisted on dealing with a manager that things got a lot better. She and the IM brand manager were sweethearts. Funnily enough, when I got there, I saw that same lady. She was the only SA on the floor who stomped around with a sour disposition.


----------



## birkingal

Brigitte031 said:


> Got a reply from ShopMrsH just now... and I am NOT happy. Grumblegrumble.
> 
> 
> 
> My reply:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I was too harsh was I?



No, not at all. You're straight to the point. It's silly for them to nickel and dime over a hugely expensive item. Especially these days where social media platforms can spread words like wildfire. I'll be steering clear of this store now.


----------



## birkingal

amacasa said:


> Casual day again.. watched Batman with the kids!!!  Spectacular movie!
> Rennells, Bettys, Pom pom necklace, wooden bracelets!



Such a cool and totally hip mom!


----------



## birkingal

amacasa said:


> thanks june!
> a little entertaining in the house!
> 
> pink reo ( boyfriend fit), NUDE reas



WHOA!!! You ROCK! You look absolutely amazing.


----------



## soholaleni

amacasa said:


> thanks june!
> a little entertaining in the house!
> 
> pink reo ( boyfriend fit), NUDE reas



Love this outfit!! You always have such great mod pics!


----------



## DollyAntics

Brigitte031 said:
			
		

> Got a reply from ShopMrsH just now... and I am NOT happy. Grumblegrumble.
> 
> My reply:
> 
> I don't think I was too harsh was I?



My initial thought is that if they stand by the product and are claiming its not faulty (which it clearly is!) then why the hell are they offering a 10% discount??????


----------



## Porter

birkingal said:
			
		

> Love this! Mine just arrived this morning and am equally thrilled.



Yay! I just wish I didn't have to wait so long to wear it out! I'd love to see how everyone else styled theirs! Mod pics, please!


----------



## Kaypa

amacasa said:


> Casual day again.. watched Batman with the kids!!!  Spectacular movie!
> Rennells, Bettys, Pom pom necklace, wooden bracelets!


You look absolutely stunning! Love the Renells combined with the Bobbys! Also saw Batman today. It completely blew me away!


----------



## Kaypa

amacasa said:


> thanks june!
> a little entertaining in the house!
> 
> pink reo ( boyfriend fit), NUDE reas


Whoah! Loving this look as well! You look smokin'!


----------



## nycbagfiend

wowza! hot stuff, ama! 

i hope this look was for date night and you left the kids at home! 




amacasa said:


> thanks june!
> a little entertaining in the house!
> 
> pink reo ( boyfriend fit), NUDE reas


----------



## nycbagfiend

excellent point, dolly!  sounds like a hush-up payment!




DollyAntics said:


> My initial thought is that if they stand by the product and are claiming its not faulty (which it clearly is!) then why the hell are they offering a 10% discount??????


----------



## nycbagfiend

buy!  buy!
hehe....i love the peer pressure on here!  it's been tough for me to resist all the new trainer colorways but if i'm honest with myself, for some reason the bobbys are not super-comfortable on me (strangely, my high top wilas are more comfy!)...i can walk a decent amount in them but something in the toe box area irks me.  i keep that in mind when i pass over the suede bettys...sigh...




birkingal said:


> nycbagfiend, you're now making me regret putting back those Bettys on the shelf.


----------



## nycbagfiend

birkingal said:


> Love this! Mine just arrived this morning and am equally thrilled.



ooh....can't wait to see mod pics!  i love how everyone takes the same product but gives it such different interpretations!

speaking of the momo, i dropped by a barneys coop briefly this afternoon and saw they got in the grey version (or at least i think it was the grey one?)  i tried it on and really like it but i'm refraining for now--i've got the lexy and darwin from last year that are kind of similar so need to wear those a bit more before adding to the collection!  however, they also got in the kady in black and framboise....  oh my goodness--i'm in love!  i have a couple of black biker jackets so sort of leaning towards red, but either way, one of those babies is coming home to me shortly!


----------



## Porter

nycbagfiend said:
			
		

> ooh....can't wait to see mod pics!  i love how everyone takes the same product but gives it such different interpretations!
> 
> speaking of the momo, i dropped by a barneys coop briefly this afternoon and saw they got in the grey version (or at least i think it was the grey one?)  i tried it on and really like it but i'm refraining for now--i've got the lexy and darwin from last year that are kind of similar so need to wear those a bit more before adding to the collection!  however, they also got in the kady in black and framboise....  oh my goodness--i'm in love!  i have a couple of black biker jackets so sort of leaning towards red, but either way, one of those babies is coming home to me shortly!



Yes, get the red one so I can live vicariously through you! It's such a gorgeous standout color.  I have way too many jackets to justify such a spendy purchase and we don't even get a real winter here. :'(


----------



## birkingal

nycbagfiend said:


> buy!  buy!
> hehe....i love the peer pressure on here!  it's been tough for me to resist all the new trainer colorways but if i'm honest with myself, for some reason the bobbys are not super-comfortable on me (strangely, my high top wilas are more comfy!)...i can walk a decent amount in them but something in the toe box area irks me.  i keep that in mind when i pass over the suede bettys...sigh...




I have to be sensible. I bought my The Kooples wedge trainers and they're really comfortable. I've gone for a mini trek (don't ask), country walk, race all around London etc in them. I can't justify getting the Bettys after buying 4 pairs of shoes in a row. Not to mention other stuff which I shouldn't really say.....

I know that the Kady might not appeal to everyone. I wore it out the other day on a school run and I was surprised to hear so many mommies commenting on it. All positive.  I feel like such a badass in it


----------



## birkingal

nycbagfiend said:


> ooh....can't wait to see mod pics!  i love how everyone takes the same product but gives it such different interpretations!
> 
> speaking of the momo, i dropped by a barneys coop briefly this afternoon and saw they got in the grey version (or at least i think it was the grey one?)  i tried it on and really like it but i'm refraining for now--i've got the lexy and darwin from last year that are kind of similar so need to wear those a bit more before adding to the collection!  however, they also got in the kady in black and framboise....  oh my goodness--i'm in love!  i have a couple of black biker jackets so sort of leaning towards red, but either way, one of those babies is coming home to me shortly!




I had a meeting with Matches recently and was given a couple of press books with all the amazing IM goodies coming soon to the stores. It was a bad BAD idea to open the books because I was so convinced I was done until next year's collection. Le sigh.


----------



## Porter

birkingal said:
			
		

> I had a meeting with Matches recently and was given a couple of press books with all the amazing IM goodies coming soon to the stores. It was a bad BAD idea to open the books because I was so convinced I was done until next year's collection. Le sigh.



This. I did not need to know.  Plus, Matches has such outstanding customer service and their packing is so pretty!  Double sigh.


----------



## tb-purselover

birkingal said:


> tb-purselover, I like the black on you. Personally, I think you'll get more looks out of this. I don't think one can have too many black leather jackets


Thanks so much for you help. I am definitely keeping the black. The leather on it is TDF!


----------



## tb-purselover

birkingal said:


> I had a meeting with Matches recently and was given a couple of press books with all the amazing IM goodies coming soon to the stores. *It was a bad BAD idea to open the books because I was so convinced I was done until next year's collection. *Le sigh.



Oh oh...


----------



## Jayne1

amacasa said:


> Casual day again.. watched Batman with the kids!!!  Spectacular movie!
> Rennells, Bettys, Pom pom necklace, wooden bracelets!


I love everything!


Brigitte031 said:


> Got a reply from ShopMrsH just now... and I am NOT happy. Grumblegrumble.
> 
> 
> 
> My reply:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I was too harsh was I?


Excellent letter!


----------



## Brigitte031

Amsterdam said:


> Dear Brigitte, not at all, this is the worst customer service I've ever heard of!
> 
> I hate it when it comes down to your word against theirs. Let's wait and see what the responds will be. Mrs H should pay for the return shipping.
> 
> I checked out the site to see what changes they made to the description:
> 
> '' Étoile Isabel Marant Kalibo Leather Jacket. Black lambskin leather jacket. Washed leather with intentional vintage treatment. Concealed zip fastening at front. Two zip pockets. Collarless. Elasticated waistband. Snapped epaulets. Long sleeves with elbow patches and zippered cuffs. Lined. Silver-tone hardware.
> Isabel Marants vintage treatment is intentional and is not faulty or reason for claim! ''
> 
> It's ridiculous, vintage treatment doesn't mean stained/scratched/torn?!
> My jacket is slightly wrinkled, but there're no stains, etc!



YES! I noticed how they modified the description of the jacket. I think this is VERY shady of them to do. I am hoping to death they don't attempt to resell this jacket to someone else. If anything they should hold off and maybe sell it during sales season, if at all. To change the entire product description is simply uncalled for and just makes it seem like you can't complain over a faulty item. I'm pretty upset they changed the description and like maybe they're going to try to pass off the item to someone else after I return it.



amacasa said:


> Casual day again.. watched Batman with the kids!!!  Spectacular movie!
> Rennells, Bettys, Pom pom necklace, wooden bracelets!



Ahhh you look so great in the Renells!!  Perfect movie watching outfit!



amacasa said:


> pink reo ( boyfriend fit), NUDE reas



The Reas look super sexy. You do this outfit major justice. Looks fantastic!


----------



## Brigitte031

Thank you all so so so much for your replies and kind words. I have returned the IM jacket to Mrs H and they agreed to pay for the return shipping - they sent me a pre-paid label. I did mention that I wrote about my experience on a forum - without mentioning which forum - and they seemed upset about it. But all in all they paid for my return shipping and hopefully the refund will be smooth.  I feel like a weight has been lifted now that I don't have a faulty item on my hands though I suuuure do miss having a Kalibo in my hands.


----------



## tb-purselover

I'm so glad that you were able to return the jacket and they paid for return shipping.

I am keeping my fingers crossed they refund your money quickly! We will keep an eye out for you on the Kalibo jacket in sz 40. Hopefully one will pop up.



Brigitte031 said:


> Thank you all so so so much for your replies and kind words. I have returned the IM jacket to Mrs H and they agreed to pay for the return shipping - they sent me a pre-paid label. I did mention that I wrote about my experience on a forum - without mentioning which forum - and they seemed upset about it. But all in all they paid for my return shipping and hopefully the refund will be smooth.  I feel like a weight has been lifted now that I don't have a faulty item on my hands though I suuuure do miss having a Kalibo in my hands.


----------



## tb-purselover

Both outfits are very nice! The Reos are TDF. IM looks so chic when casual and dressed up. That is what I love out her pieces.



amacasa said:


> Casual day again.. watched Batman with the kids!!!  Spectacular movie!
> Rennells, Bettys, Pom pom necklace, wooden bracelets!





amacasa said:


> a little entertaining in the house!
> 
> pink reo ( boyfriend fit), NUDE reas


----------



## tb-purselover

birkingal said:


> I had a meeting with Matches recently and was given a couple of press books with all the amazing IM goodies coming soon to the stores. It was a bad BAD idea to open the books because I was so convinced I was done until next year's collection. Le sigh.



Ok, coming back to this. SOoo, what did you see for next year's collection? Can you describe? Please do tell! 

This is so bad for me. I've banned myself from any purchases until Xmas 2013. But now I am curious about these new looks (hence the "oh oh" statement a few posts back by me!).


----------



## tonkamama

Brigitte031 said:
			
		

> Thank you all so so so much for your replies and kind words. I have returned the IM jacket to Mrs H and they agreed to pay for the return shipping - they sent me a pre-paid label. I did mention that I wrote about my experience on a forum - without mentioning which forum - and they seemed upset about it. But all in all they paid for my return shipping and hopefully the refund will be smooth.  I feel like a weight has been lifted now that I don't have a faulty item on my hands though I suuuure do miss having a Kalibo in my hands.



Glad it has resolved in your satisfactory now hope they will refund you as soon as they receive the goods.  Please keep us posted.


----------



## Brigitte031

tb-purselover said:


> Ok, coming back to this. SOoo, what did you see for next year's collection? Can you describe? Please do tell!



My thoughts exactly!! Heehee. I would love to know what we can expect to see.



tonkamama said:


> Glad it has resolved in your satisfactory now hope they will refund you as soon as they receive the goods.  Please keep us posted.



Thank you! I definitely will keep everyone posted!



tb-purselover said:


> I'm so glad that you were able to return the jacket and they paid for return shipping.
> 
> I am keeping my fingers crossed they refund your money quickly! We will keep an eye out for you on the Kalibo jacket in sz 40. Hopefully one will pop up.



Thank you!  I'm hoping one magically comes in stock at the right time!


----------



## pinkmotels

Brigitte031 said:


> Thank you all so so so much for your replies and kind words. I have returned the IM jacket to Mrs H and they agreed to pay for the return shipping - they sent me a pre-paid label. I did mention that I wrote about my experience on a forum - without mentioning which forum - and they seemed upset about it. But all in all they paid for my return shipping and hopefully the refund will be smooth.  I feel like a weight has been lifted now that I don't have a faulty item on my hands though I suuuure do miss having a Kalibo in my hands.



I think it was the perfect response and im so glad they paid for your return shipping. I work in a high end/luxury goods boutique and I know how the owner tries to ~get away with things~ like the MrsH customer service. Standing your ground is the only way to get them to see sense on something like this.


----------



## tonkamama

*amacasa ~ *Every piece is so unique and you totally rock!!  Love your Reos & Reas, they are perfect match!!  



amacasa said:


> Casual day again.. watched Batman with the kids!!!  Spectacular movie!
> Rennells, Bettys, Pom pom necklace, wooden bracelets!





amacasa said:


> thanks june!
> a little entertaining in the house!
> 
> pink reo ( boyfriend fit), NUDE reas


----------



## tonkamama

*birkingal ~* Thank you so much. I love my Bazils so much can't wait for weather to cool down. 



birkingal said:


> It doesn't matter what you wear, it's how you style them that I find so fascinating. Another great look, Tonka. The black Bazils are so versatile.


----------



## Julide

amacasa said:


> Casual day again.. watched Batman with the kids!!!  Spectacular movie!
> Rennells, Bettys, Pom pom necklace, wooden bracelets!



You look fantastic!!Now I want those too!!!Will my IM shoes wish list end?



Brigitte031 said:


> Thank you all so so so much for your replies and kind words. I have returned the IM jacket to Mrs H and they agreed to pay for the return shipping - they sent me a pre-paid label. I did mention that I wrote about my experience on a forum - without mentioning which forum - and they seemed upset about it. But all in all they paid for my return shipping and hopefully the refund will be smooth.  I feel like a weight has been lifted now that I don't have a faulty item on my hands though I suuuure do miss having a Kalibo in my hands.




I am soo sorry to hear you had to deal with so much stress, but I am so proud of you!!! I am glad to hear that they are paying for the shipping and accepting the return!!!Now to find you your dream jacket in the right size and colour! What again are you looking for so I can keep an eye out?


----------



## flower71

tb-purselover said:


> Thanks Tonka! It is nice to be back and home. Sleeping in my own bed is so nice!
> .


 I have been off tpf, I now have a lot to catch up with!! So happy to see u around tb



Lolali said:


> ok ladies here are the bazils... with leggings on instead of barefoot i am feeling much more comfy around my ankles now.. what do you say? should i keep them? i do feel they are great for fall/winter and would go well with black outfits which is what i wear all the time though.


For me, this is the poerfect oiutfit with my bazils, when I get them! I love them on you and am glad you kept them


tonkamama said:


> I am wearing my Bazils out for the 1st time.  They are so cool and I can see these blend in with my daily outfits.  Thanks for letting me share.


Ok, you beauty IM gal, totally cool look. Even if those are the last IM items for some time, you'll be wearing them alot, for sure, while undergoing your home changes



Porter said:


> Ok girls, Momo time!  This is the closest I'm going to get wearing this jacket for awhile since it's so darn hot here in Texas right now.
> 
> View attachment 1800659
> 
> 
> View attachment 1800660
> 
> -Momo jacket and new Khaki dickers-
> Looks like my cat wanted to get in on the action too!


Thanks for the mod pics, can't get enough of them



Blueisinfashion said:


> I couldn't resist so here's my first purchase of the AW Etoile collection,
> I got the printed corduroy and I love them!
> 
> Here's (a not very flattering and not very good quality) pic that I made when I tried them on.
> IM sizes for pants are crazy, this are 38 (but I usually have a 36) as someone advised before theese ones run small!


I may be getting these pants, if i can fit my size 40 in a pair of them



Brigitte031 said:


> Thank you all so so so much for your replies and kind words. I have returned the IM jacket to Mrs H and they agreed to pay for the return shipping - they sent me a pre-paid label. I did mention that I wrote about my experience on a forum - without mentioning which forum - and they seemed upset about it. But all in all they paid for my return shipping and hopefully the refund will be smooth.  I feel like a weight has been lifted now that I don't have a faulty item on my hands though I suuuure do miss having a Kalibo in my hands.


So sorry you had to go through such a mess, that jacket was obviously deteriorated and the shop just didn't show any fairness in how they handled the issue. But, I am sure you'll find your Kalibo in the right size, with or without our IM friends here.


----------



## flower71

amacasa said:


> thanks june!
> a little entertaining in the house!
> 
> pink reo ( boyfriend fit), NUDE reas


yahoo, I hadn't seen you much these days! Rockin those heels, girlfriend
Oh, and I love your bettys, we're twins


----------



## flower71

birkingal said:


> I had a meeting with Matches recently and was given a couple of press books with all the amazing IM goodies coming soon to the stores. It was a bad BAD idea to open the books because I was so convinced I was done until next year's collection. Le sigh.


Ha, I wonder what items you're going to indulge in? I hope to be good, honestly


----------



## soholaleni

So after getting the Momo in the burgundy colorway, I decided that although its gorgeous, I still preferred the black/grey version. So I returned the burgundy and this beauty is on its way to me from IM Soho. I tend to wear lots of black and white, so this is more my style anyways. 

For those of you looking for this colorway, I believe they still have some at IM NY, as well as several Barneys stores. Also, Mrs.H has it, but based on recent events, its probably recommended to avoid them altogether..


----------



## flower71

some pics of me today, going to work, with my black bettys, IM skinny pants and pullover, with the Esso jacket that I can't have enough of...Have a great Sunday girls (pics are huge I know...)


----------



## juneping

flower71 said:


> some pics of me today, going to work, with my black bettys, IM skinny pants and pullover, with the Esso jacket that I can't have enough of...Have a great Sunday girls (pics are huge I know...)



very simple and chic....


----------



## flower71

juneping said:


> very simple and chic....


thanks june, a bit boring i know, I am just soooo tired and lazy these days...need a break, will have to wait another month before that happens


----------



## Kaypa

soholaleni said:


> So after getting the Momo in the burgundy colorway, I decided that although its gorgeous, I still preferred the black/grey version. So I returned the burgundy and this beauty is on its way to me from IM Soho. I tend to wear lots of black and white, so this is more my style anyways.
> 
> For those of you looking for this colorway, I believe they still have some at IM NY, as well as several Barneys stores. Also, Mrs.H has it, but based on recent events, its probably recommended to avoid them altogether..


Congrats with this beautiful jacket!  Unfortunately, I returned mine yesterday. When I tried it on again, it felt way too itchy on my skin.


----------



## Kaypa

flower71 said:


> some pics of me today, going to work, with my black bettys, IM skinny pants and pullover, with the Esso jacket that I can't have enough of...Have a great Sunday girls (pics are huge I know...)


Love this casual chic look! You always look so stylish!


----------



## Jayne1

Brigitte031 said:


> Thank you all so so so much for your replies and kind words. I have returned the IM jacket to Mrs H and they agreed to pay for the return shipping - they sent me a pre-paid label. I did mention that I wrote about my experience on a forum - without mentioning which forum - and they seemed upset about it. But all in all they paid for my return shipping and hopefully the refund will be smooth.  I feel like a weight has been lifted now that I don't have a faulty item on my hands though I suuuure do miss having a Kalibo in my hands.


Mrs H is to blame for bad customer relations (as posters have mentioned before) but is anyone going to put some of the *blame on IM's inferior quality control? * The jacket should never have left the factory.


----------



## Jayne1

flower71 said:


> some pics of me today, going to work, with my black bettys, IM skinny pants and pullover, with the Esso jacket that I can't have enough of...Have a great Sunday girls (pics are huge I know...)


Love everything!  And I still love your floors, white everything, and leaning picture!


----------



## lil tote

flower71 said:
			
		

> some pics of me today, going to work, with my black bettys, IM skinny pants and pullover, with the Esso jacket that I can't have enough of...Have a great Sunday girls (pics are huge I know...)



Great outfit! Love the look.


----------



## juneping

Jayne1 said:


> Mrs H is to blame for bad customer relations (as posters have mentioned before) but is anyone going to put some of the *blame on IM's inferior quality control? * The jacket should never have left the factory.



i think the responsibility still bares more on Mrs.H though....there must be some kind of r/s between the retailers and IM....there's no excuse to sell a defective item.


----------



## Paris Darling

Porter said:


> Ok girls, Momo time!  This is the closest I'm going to get wearing this jacket for awhile since it's so darn hot here in Texas right now.
> 
> View attachment 1800659
> 
> 
> View attachment 1800660
> 
> -Momo jacket and new Khaki dickers-
> Looks like my cat wanted to get in on the action too!



Love this! Both the jacket and your shoes! 

I tried this jacket today, but I wasn't sure about the size. I'm usually a size 34/36 (with non-IM clothes), but this was a 38. It was good, but a 36 may have been better. Hope I can find it somewhere in the Netherlands.


----------



## Porter

flower71 said:
			
		

> some pics of me today, going to work, with my black bettys, IM skinny pants and pullover, with the Esso jacket that I can't have enough of...Have a great Sunday girls (pics are huge I know...)



Love these looks! I have a pair of Bazils coming my way, but now I keep thinking maybe the Bettys are the way to go.  That Esso jacket is in such a fun bright color!


----------



## Porter

soholaleni said:
			
		

> So after getting the Momo in the burgundy colorway, I decided that although its gorgeous, I still preferred the black/grey version. So I returned the burgundy and this beauty is on its way to me from IM Soho. I tend to wear lots of black and white, so this is more my style anyways.
> 
> For those of you looking for this colorway, I believe they still have some at IM NY, as well as several Barneys stores. Also, Mrs.H has it, but based on recent events, its probably recommended to avoid them altogether..



Ah, yay! I was hoping someone would pick up the other colorway which is gorgeous as well.  My husband always says red looks great on me so I kept that in consideration.  The gray one is harder to find right now, so glad you were able to add it to your collection. Mod pics, please!


----------



## Porter

Paris Darling said:
			
		

> Love this! Both the jacket and your shoes!
> 
> I tried this jacket today, but I wasn't sure about the size. I'm usually a size 34/36 (with non-IM clothes), but this was a 38. It was good, but a 36 may have been better. Hope I can find it somewhere in the Netherlands.



Thank you! I do think a 36 would be a better fit for you if you're normally a 34/36. I hope you can find one soon.  I would check the online sites for returns.  That's how I was able to get mine in 36.


----------



## soholaleni

Kaypa said:


> Congrats with this beautiful jacket!  Unfortunately, I returned mine yesterday. When I tried it on again, it felt way too itchy on my skin.



Oh darn! Sorry to hear that. Hope I don't find that as well. When I tried on the burgundy one I didn't notice any itchiness. In reality, I probably won't get that much use out of it because I live in Florida! Its like 100 deg F or 37 deg C here!! Hopefully if winter gets cold enough or when I travel I can wear it..it was just too pretty to pass up


----------



## Kaypa

Brigitte031 said:


> Thank you all so so so much for your replies and kind words. I have returned the IM jacket to Mrs H and they agreed to pay for the return shipping - they sent me a pre-paid label. I did mention that I wrote about my experience on a forum - without mentioning which forum - and they seemed upset about it. But all in all they paid for my return shipping and hopefully the refund will be smooth.  I feel like a weight has been lifted now that I don't have a faulty item on my hands though I suuuure do miss having a Kalibo in my hands.


Happy to hear you managed to solve this issue and that MrsH is paying the return shipment of your jacket! After hearing your story and from earlier issues I read on this forum before about MrsH I will definitely never purchase anything from them!

Anyway, I found this website that sells the Kalibo. It seems as they might have one in stock in a size 40. Not sure if their stock really is up to date and never ordered from them before, so I have no clue how their customer service is. Anyway, here's the link: http://int.youheshe.com/she/designe...ort+laeder+jakke-(0312im-kalibo_sort_38).aspx 

Maybe you could contact them and check if they have one available. I sure hope that their customer service is not similar to MrsH, 'cause I would be mortified referring you to a store that is as bad as MrsH.


----------



## Kaypa

soholaleni said:


> Oh darn! Sorry to hear that. Hope I don't find that as well. When I tried on the burgundy one I didn't notice any itchiness. In reality, I probably won't get that much use out of it because I live in Florida! Its like 100 deg F or 37 deg C here!! Hopefully if winter gets cold enough or when I travel I can wear it..it was just too pretty to pass up


No worries, I think it's just me. I should have known, I noticed earlier that I have some sort of allergies for wool. Bouclé is ok, but this one just really was irritating my skin. It's a gorgeous jacket really. I hope you can wear it during Winter or when you will be travelling.


----------



## HiromiT

This thread is moving at lightning speed! Congrats to everyone on their latest IM acquisitions! 

Just quick iPhone pics of the Travis tee and Jude jeans.  The jeans fit small, like the Itzel cords, so I went up a size. In the end, I got the Travis but passed on the jeans. They're fun but not really my style.


----------



## flower71

Jayne1 said:


> Love everything!  And I still love your floors, white everything, and leaning picture!


thank you dearest Jayne! And you are soo right about IM quality service, too...It really should be reported to IM directly I think. At such prices, her items should be irreproachable and they aren't. But we still love IM, don't we?


----------



## flower71

Kaypa said:


> Congrats with this beautiful jacket!  Unfortunately, I returned mine yesterday. When I tried it on again, it felt way too itchy on my skin.


Hey K, sorry about that! So much of her woollen clothing are itchy, therefore not for allergics for sure. I try to layer up to avoid the itch.


----------



## tb-purselover

flower71 said:


> some pics of me today, going to work, with my black bettys, IM skinny pants and pullover, with the Esso jacket that I can't have enough of...Have a great Sunday girls (pics are huge I know...)



Hi! I love these casual outfits!

I am also in a casual mood lately. IM sneakers and jeans have been my friend . it is all so comfy and easy.

Thanks for the warm welcome back! It is nice to be home.


----------



## tb-purselover

Kaypa said:


> No worries, I think it's just me. I should have known, I noticed earlier that I have some sort of allergies for wool. Bouclé is ok, but this one just really was irritating my skin. It's a gorgeous jacket really. I hope you can wear it during Winter or when you will be travelling.


Oh I am sorry you had to return it. That jacket looked hot on you!! But I am sure IM will have many more jackets coming that will be amazing and right up your alley .

It is better to have something you can wear then to have it sit in your closet, unworn, because it irritates you.


----------



## tb-purselover

HiromiT said:


> This thread is moving at lightning speed! Congrats to everyone on their latest IM acquisitions!
> 
> Just quick iPhone pics of the Travis tee and Jude jeans.  The jeans fit small, like the Itzel cords, so I went up a size. In the end, I got the Travis but passed on the jeans. They're fun but not really my style.



Very nice! The jeans fit you well but I can understand they are not for you. They didn't really call to me either. The Travis tshirt is nice! What is the fabric content?


----------



## delmilano

flower71 said:


> some pics of me today, going to work, with my black bettys, IM skinny pants and pullover, with the Esso jacket that I can't have enough of...Have a great Sunday girls (pics are huge I know...)



Hi Flower, how are you doing? Love the jacket and the grey pull over. Very lovely and stylish.


----------



## flower71

delmilano said:


> Hi Flower, how are you doing? Love the jacket and the grey pull over. Very lovely and stylish.


Hello there. Merci!
Great to see you around, I have been trying to be good ...So I guess, less tpf for me these days
Hope you're well and I know you must have some IM stuff in your dressing room/closet ...(OT, I still couldn't part with my Bbags). Bises


----------



## nycbagfiend

flower71 said:


> some pics of me today, going to work, with my black bettys, IM skinny pants and pullover, with the Esso jacket that I can't have enough of...Have a great Sunday girls (pics are huge I know...)



welcome back, flower!
you can never go wrong with simple and chic!  i like the cheerful yellow w/the darker neutrals and the black bettys are fab!


----------



## nycbagfiend

HiromiT said:


> This thread is moving at lightning speed! Congrats to everyone on their latest IM acquisitions!
> 
> Just quick iPhone pics of the Travis tee and Jude jeans.  The jeans fit small, like the Itzel cords, so I went up a size. In the end, I got the Travis but passed on the jeans. They're fun but not really my style.



cute!
i can see those jeans being a love or hate item...i strangely sort of like them but they remind me too much of those harlequin type dolls i used to collect when i was young!  maybe if they go on deep sale...!


----------



## nycbagfiend

soholaleni said:


> So after getting the Momo in the burgundy colorway, I decided that although its gorgeous, I still preferred the black/grey version. So I returned the burgundy and this beauty is on its way to me from IM Soho. I tend to wear lots of black and white, so this is more my style anyways.
> 
> For those of you looking for this colorway, I believe they still have some at IM NY, as well as several Barneys stores. Also, Mrs.H has it, but based on recent events, its probably recommended to avoid them altogether..



congrats, soho!  i saw the grey version at a barneys coop yesterday--love this colorway (tho, again, holding off bc i have a couple of similar style jackets from last yr!)
looking fwd to mod pics!


----------



## nycbagfiend

Kaypa said:


> Congrats with this beautiful jacket!  Unfortunately, I returned mine yesterday. When I tried it on again, it felt way too itchy on my skin.



oh no!  sorry to hear about that--i have pretty high itch tolerance but some of her jackets can be irritating.

here's to an even better jacket coming out soon...perhaps a lined one!


----------



## nycbagfiend

Brigitte031 said:


> Thank you all so so so much for your replies and kind words. I have returned the IM jacket to Mrs H and they agreed to pay for the return shipping - they sent me a pre-paid label. I did mention that I wrote about my experience on a forum - without mentioning which forum - and they seemed upset about it. But all in all they paid for my return shipping and hopefully the refund will be smooth.  I feel like a weight has been lifted now that I don't have a faulty item on my hands though I suuuure do miss having a Kalibo in my hands.



phew--so glad it all worked out in the end!  i'm definitely putting shopmrsh on my do not buy from list!!

kaypa--you rock for finding another kalibo so quickly!  i think that store has been mentioned here before but can't remember what was said about it...keeping fingers crossed for you brigitte that you get your jacket soon!


----------



## nycbagfiend

Porter said:


> Yes, get the red one so I can live vicariously through you! It's such a gorgeous standout color.  I have way too many jackets to justify such a spendy purchase and we don't even get a real winter here. :'(



hehe....yes, ma'am!  you don't have to twist my arm too hard   i haven't bit the bullet yet but i have a feeling i'm not going to be able to hold out much longer and plan on ordering the framboise this week!


----------



## nycbagfiend

birkingal said:


> I have to be sensible. I bought my The Kooples wedge trainers and they're really comfortable. I've gone for a mini trek (don't ask), country walk, race all around London etc in them. I can't justify getting the Bettys after buying 4 pairs of shoes in a row. Not to mention other stuff which I shouldn't really say.....
> 
> I know that the Kady might not appeal to everyone. I wore it out the other day on a school run and I was surprised to hear so many mommies commenting on it. All positive.  I feel like such a badass in it



the kooples is one of those brands we don't see much (or at all?!) in the US but i'm always interested in when scanning the blogs.

ha!  love the bada$$ reference--leather jackets definitely have a way of upping the cool factor!  i haven't worn the sade yet (too warm) but i like to think i will channel bada$$ meets rosie huntington-whitley in mine!   (yeah, right!)


----------



## nycbagfiend

got a couple of pics from this weekend of some summer sale items i don't think i shared on here earlier...

first up, the hector blouse that i snagged on second cut from NAP (worn w/zara shorts, jcrew belt and IM dixie boots)







and today i wore the bruce shorts (i think that's what they're called??) that i picked up at the IM nyc shop when the sale started (worn w/jcrew t-shirt and IM dickers from 2011)


----------



## tonkamama

flower71 said:


> some pics of me today, going to work, with my black bettys, IM skinny pants and pullover, with the Esso jacket that I can't have enough of...Have a great Sunday girls (pics are huge I know...)


*Flower ~* Thank you dear!  

You are just super gorgeous in your IM casual pairings!!


----------



## tonkamama

soholaleni said:


> So after getting the Momo in the burgundy colorway, I decided that although its gorgeous, I still preferred the black/grey version. So I returned the burgundy and this beauty is on its way to me from IM Soho. I tend to wear lots of black and white, so this is more my style anyways.
> 
> For those of you looking for this colorway, I believe they still have some at IM NY, as well as several Barneys stores. Also, Mrs.H has it, but based on recent events, its probably recommended to avoid them altogether..


*soholaleni ~* congrats!  This one is def one of those IM "investment" piece!


----------



## tonkamama

HiromiT said:


> This thread is moving at lightning speed! Congrats to everyone on their latest IM acquisitions!
> 
> Just quick iPhone pics of the Travis tee and Jude jeans.  The jeans fit small, like the Itzel cords, so I went up a size. In the end, I got the Travis but *passed on the jeans. They're fun but not really my style*.


*HiromiT ~* Congrats on your new purchase.  You will get many pairings of your new IM shirt!


----------



## tonkamama

nycbagfiend said:


> got a couple of pics from this weekend of some summer sale items i don't think i shared on here earlier...
> 
> first up, the hector blouse that i snagged on second cut from NAP (worn w/zara shorts, jcrew belt and IM dixie boots)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and today i wore the bruce shorts (i think that's what they're called??) that i picked up at the IM nyc shop when the sale started (worn w/jcrew t-shirt and IM dickers from 2011)


*nyc ~* you got the be the most young and stylish mom on the block!  We are Dixies twin!


----------



## tb-purselover

Here is my casual pairing today. It is the taupe Reo jeans with the Tizy top.


----------



## tb-purselover

Nice! These pieces are sooo pretty. The colors and patterns are really nice. I love the hector blouse, out of the two, the most!




nycbagfiend said:


> got a couple of pics from this weekend of some summer sale items i don't think i shared on here earlier...
> 
> first up, the hector blouse that i snagged on second cut from NAP (worn w/zara shorts, jcrew belt and IM dixie boots)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and today i wore the bruce shorts (i think that's what they're called??) that i picked up at the IM nyc shop when the sale started (worn w/jcrew t-shirt and IM dickers from 2011)


----------



## Straight-Laced

tb-purselover said:


> Here is my casual pairing today. It is the taupe Reo jeans with the Tizy top.




Gorgeous outfit top to toe!!!  
I    those Reos


----------



## tonkamama

tb-purselover said:


> Here is my casual pairing today. It is the taupe Reo jeans with the Tizy top.


*tb-purselover ~* so stylish with your Betty sneakers.


----------



## Porter

nycbagfiend said:
			
		

> got a couple of pics from this weekend of some summer sale items i don't think i shared on here earlier...
> 
> first up, the hector blouse that i snagged on second cut from NAP (worn w/zara shorts, jcrew belt and IM dixie boots)
> 
> and today i wore the bruce shorts (i think that's what they're called??) that i picked up at the IM nyc shop when the sale started (worn w/jcrew t-shirt and IM dickers from 2011)



I would totally wear both outfits! I love the Hector in that color. The perfect summer print!  I'm thinking of grabbing one in red.  Sigh... this forum is so dangerous.


----------



## am2022

Framboise kady leather jacket alert at Barneys.com!
Sizes 38 and 40 left! Get them ladies!

NYC love the Hector ... I still am deciding on what floral item I want to remind me of spring 2012 etoile line!! Let's see what will be a good one on sale!

Loving the look tb!!! Sneakers are my go to shoes as well
Nowadays! If theres an event at night , then quickly change to heels right??


----------



## tb-purselover

Straight-Laced said:


> Gorgeous outfit top to toe!!!
> I    those Reos





tonkamama said:


> *tb-purselover ~* so stylish with your Betty sneakers.





amacasa said:


> Loving the look tb!!! Sneakers are my go to shoes as well
> Nowadays! If theres an event at night , then quickly change to heels right??



Thank you ladies!!!

Yes, I love that about IM. I have on several occasions switched out the sneakers for heels at night. So versatile.


----------



## chicjean

Holy moving thread!!!

Loving all the mods, everyone looks amazing! 

Brigitte, soo sorry to hear about Mrs h- they were equally as horrible to deal with, but i'm glad to hear they are taking it back. keep us posted. 

I'm on a weekend trip with my BF, and there's a boutique here that sells IM. Tried on the printed Itzel cords and the Momo- Those cords are cut VERY strangely, not a fan of them on me since I'm a bit hippy. Also tried on the black and python Bobbys (I think, I can never tell if they're Bostons, or Bettys....)- they were gorgeous, but I'm still waiting for my Bazils. Ended up leaving with a pair of black Etoile cords from last season that were marked down to only $75.


----------



## flower71

Thanks ladies! This thread seems alive again, so happy!


nycbagfiend said:


> got a couple of pics from this weekend of some summer sale items i don't think i shared on here earlier...
> 
> first up, the hector blouse that i snagged on second cut from NAP (worn w/zara shorts, jcrew belt and IM dixie boots)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and today i wore the bruce shorts (i think that's what they're called??) that i picked up at the IM nyc shop when the sale started (worn w/jcrew t-shirt and IM dickers from 2011)


Ok, now, nyc you're going to make a lot of us go crazy on her florals...I still didn't get any from this season and that hector blouse is sooo pretty! 


tb-purselover said:


> Here is my casual pairing today. It is the taupe Reo jeans with the Tizy top.


Love your Reos tb! I am 100% IM sneakers (or golden goose) so I understand u perfectly on that one.


tonkamama said:


> *Flower ~* Thank you dear!
> 
> You are just super gorgeous in your IM casual pairings!!


Thanks so much, girfriend



chicjean said:


> Holy moving thread!!!
> 
> Loving all the mods, everyone looks amazing!
> 
> Brigitte, soo sorry to hear about Mrs h- they were equally as horrible to deal with, but i'm glad to hear they are taking it back. keep us posted.
> 
> I'm on a weekend trip with my BF, and there's a boutique here that sells IM. Tried on the printed Itzel cords and the Momo- Those cords are cut VERY strangely, not a fan of them on me since I'm a bit hippy. Also tried on the black and python Bobbys (I think, I can never tell if they're Bostons, or Bettys....)- they were gorgeous, but *I'm still waiting for my Bazils*. *Ended up leaving with a pair of black Etoile cords from last season that were marked down to only $75*.


Congrats on that, chicjean! And have a great holiday with BF...hopefully, when you get back, your Bazils will be waiting for you!


----------



## Jaded81

The Reos go really well with the Bobbys! One day you have to post a collection pics!! You have the most amazing pieces!




tb-purselover said:


> Here is my casual pairing today. It is the taupe Reo jeans with the Tizy top.


----------



## Jaded81

Congrats on your sale scores! The florals are so pretty on you! One day I hope to get a pair of the taupe dickers from 2011! I just got the khaki ones from this season and love it!




nycbagfiend said:


> got a couple of pics from this weekend of some summer sale items i don't think i shared on here earlier...
> 
> first up, the hector blouse that i snagged on second cut from NAP (worn w/zara shorts, jcrew belt and IM dixie boots)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and today i wore the bruce shorts (i think that's what they're called??) that i picked up at the IM nyc shop when the sale started (worn w/jcrew t-shirt and IM dickers from 2011)


----------



## Jaded81

Totally loving the combo on you! It is a shame you didn't get the Jude jeans. I really like them on you! I am usually a size 24 in designer jeans. What size would I be in the Jude jeans? TIA!




HiromiT said:


> This thread is moving at lightning speed! Congrats to everyone on their latest IM acquisitions!
> 
> Just quick iPhone pics of the Travis tee and Jude jeans.  The jeans fit small, like the Itzel cords, so I went up a size. In the end, I got the Travis but passed on the jeans. They're fun but not really my style.


----------



## Jaded81

I am sorry to hear that. I found it too itchy as well!! Also, I prefer the cut of the  Lexy



Kaypa said:


> Congrats with this beautiful jacket!  Unfortunately, I returned mine yesterday. When I tried it on again, it felt way too itchy on my skin.


----------



## Jaded81

Very Marant Chic! Honestly you pull off IM so well with your height and figure!



flower71 said:


> some pics of me today, going to work, with my black bettys, IM skinny pants and pullover, with the Esso jacket that I can't have enough of...Have a great Sunday girls (pics are huge I know...)


----------



## Jaded81

I am sorry about your ordeal and glad it worked out in the end! If I am not mistaken, YouSheHe.com has the Kalipo jacket?




Brigitte031 said:


> Thank you all so so so much for your replies and kind words. I have returned the IM jacket to Mrs H and they agreed to pay for the return shipping - they sent me a pre-paid label. I did mention that I wrote about my experience on a forum - without mentioning which forum - and they seemed upset about it. But all in all they paid for my return shipping and hopefully the refund will be smooth.  I feel like a weight has been lifted now that I don't have a faulty item on my hands though I suuuure do miss having a Kalibo in my hands.


----------



## Jaded81

Absolutely love the jeans with the Reas!! Wish I could pull off BF jeans... it just makes me look really short!! 




amacasa said:


> thanks june!
> a little entertaining in the house!
> 
> pink reo ( boyfriend fit), NUDE reas


----------



## Kaypa

Thanks everyone for your kind words! I know I would get so frustrated having that gorgeous jacket hanging in my closet knowing I can't wear it. :cry: I bought it at this boutique where you can't get a refund, so had to spend the cash on something else. Decided to purchase a coat instead. Will try to take some pics of the coat soon! 



flower71 said:


> Hey K, sorry about that! So much of her woollen clothing are itchy, therefore not for allergics for sure. I try to layer up to avoid the itch.


 


tb-purselover said:


> Oh I am sorry you had to return it. That jacket looked hot on you!! But I am sure IM will have many more jackets coming that will be amazing and right up your alley .
> 
> It is better to have something you can wear then to have it sit in your closet, unworn, because it irritates you.


 


nycbagfiend said:


> oh no! sorry to hear about that--i have pretty high itch tolerance but some of her jackets can be irritating.
> 
> here's to an even better jacket coming out soon...perhaps a lined one!


 


Jaded81 said:


> I am sorry to hear that. I found it too itchy as well!! Also, I prefer the cut of the Lexy


----------



## Kaypa

That tee looks great on you! Love those rolled up sleeves!



HiromiT said:


> This thread is moving at lightning speed! Congrats to everyone on their latest IM acquisitions!
> 
> Just quick iPhone pics of the Travis tee and Jude jeans. The jeans fit small, like the Itzel cords, so I went up a size. In the end, I got the Travis but passed on the jeans. They're fun but not really my style.


----------



## Jaded81

Lexy + Nuta


----------



## Kaypa

nycbagfiend said:


> got a couple of pics from this weekend of some summer sale items i don't think i shared on here earlier...
> 
> first up, the hector blouse that i snagged on second cut from NAP (worn w/zara shorts, jcrew belt and IM dixie boots)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and today i wore the bruce shorts (i think that's what they're called??) that i picked up at the IM nyc shop when the sale started (worn w/jcrew t-shirt and IM dickers from 2011)


Love your new acquisitions! You always look so cool in IM!


----------



## Kaypa

tb-purselover said:


> Here is my casual pairing today. It is the taupe Reo jeans with the Tizy top.


Wow! Love this look! Great pairing!


----------



## Kaypa

Jaded81 said:


> Lexy + Nuta


Wowza! You look hawt in the Lexy and Nuta skirt! So glad you found the Nuta! Those two items are perfect together. Oh, now you make me wanna get the Lexy in this colorway... ush:


----------



## Jaded81

Also a mod pic of the red/grey tweed jacket I got


----------



## am2022

Thanks lovely IM ladies for the sweet comments!

Flower missed your mod pic - lovely as always girlfriend!!!

Jaded- I have equal number of boyfriend fit and slim
Fit pants... True the bf fit tends to be
Less slimming but oh so comfy like pajamas... Lol!!


----------



## chicjean

Flower, thank you!! 




			
				Jaded81 said:
			
		

> Also a mod pic of the red/grey tweed jacket I got



Jaded, love both of these pairings!!


----------



## Paris Darling

Porter said:


> Thank you! I do think a 36 would be a better fit for you if you're normally a 34/36. I hope you can find one soon.  I would check the online sites for returns.  That's how I was able to get mine in 36.



Yes, thanks, I will continue my search then. But the fabric was quite itchy, so I'm a little afraid I won't wear it that much. Hmm, I have to think about it.


----------



## Brigitte031

Jaded81 said:


> Lexy + Nuta



WOWZERS! This is a fantastic pairing. You look amaaaazing.


----------



## tonkamama

Jaded81 said:
			
		

> Also a mod pic of the red/grey tweed jacket I got



Wow...  Love your pairing!  What is name for the tweed jacket?  Oh no I am in trouble now.....


----------



## soholaleni

Jaded81 said:


> Also a mod pic of the red/grey tweed jacket I got





Jaded81 said:


> Lexy + Nuta





Kaypa said:


> Wowza! You look hawt in the Lexy and Nuta skirt! So glad you found the Nuta! Those two items are perfect together. Oh, now you make me wanna get the Lexy in this colorway... ush:



Wow! I'm just now realizing how great the Nuta skirt is! Normally, it would have passed me by without me noticing it. Kaypa and Jaded, how does this skirt run? Pretty true to size??


----------



## Kaypa

soholaleni said:


> Wow! I'm just now realizing how great the Nuta skirt is! Normally, it would have passed me by without me noticing it. Kaypa and Jaded, how does this skirt run? Pretty true to size??


 
isn't it great, and it's really great priced as well. I think it runs pretty true to size. You can still find it at Net-a-porter


----------



## tb-purselover

Jaded81 said:


> Lexy + Nuta





Jaded81 said:


> Also a mod pic of the red/grey tweed jacket I got



Both look awesome Jaded! The Nuta skirt is really nice and flattering. The red/grey tweed jacket is such a lovely color! I have a weakness for tweed. I think I am safe though because I have a zara jacket that is similar enough.


----------



## tb-purselover

Jaded81 said:


> The Reos go really well with the Bobbys! One day you have to post a collection pics!! You have the most amazing pieces!





Kaypa said:


> Wow! Love this look! Great pairing!


----------



## melhon

Jaded81 said:


> Also a mod pic of the red/grey tweed jacket I got


looks great =)


----------



## Jayne1

Jaded81 said:


> Also a mod pic of the red/grey tweed jacket I got



Looks so beautiful... and I really love those shoulders!


----------



## juneping

*jaded.*...great pairings!! you should post more often...


----------



## am2022

I just arrived home!!! Unfortunately my
Office computer pics are blOcked 

Lovely jaded!!!  

QUOTE=Jaded81;22441175]Also a mod pic of the red/grey tweed jacket I got[/QUOTE]


----------



## HiromiT

*tb-purselover* - Thanks! The Travis shirt is 50 linen/50 poly. I was a little doubtful of the poly blend but it allows the shirt to drape nicely and have that semi-sheer heathered effect. You rock the Reos and Tizzy! 

*nycbagfiend* - Haha, I know which dolls you're talking about! Love your Hector blouse, and your denim shorts + Dixies are the perfect complement to the floral print! 

*tonka* - Thanks! I hope you'll continue to post your gorgeous outfits despite being busy with your new home construction!

*Jaded* - The Jude jeans would be cuter on someone taller/slimmer. On me, they called attention to all the wrong spots.  You're very slim, so maybe try 34 but even those might be too big for you. I'm 27 in jeans and tried the Jude in 38. You look stunning in the Nuta and red tweed jacket!!! 

*Kaypa *- Thanks! Glad to see that you kept the skirt. Your BF must be all too aware of how good you look and just doesn't want other admirers.  Can't wait to see your new coat!

*chicjean *- Congrats on the new cords (and awesome price). I love IM cords and have my eye on the Ivo with zipper details.



tb-purselover said:


> Very nice! The jeans fit you well but I can understand they are not for you. They didn't really call to me either. The Travis tshirt is nice! What is the fabric content?





nycbagfiend said:


> cute!
> i can see those jeans being a love or hate item...i strangely sort of like them but they remind me too much of those harlequin type dolls i used to collect when i was young!  maybe if they go on deep sale...!





tonkamama said:


> *HiromiT ~* Congrats on your new purchase.  You will get many pairings of your new IM shirt!





Jaded81 said:


> Totally loving the combo on you! It is a shame  you didn't get the Jude jeans. I really like them on you! I am usually a  size 24 in designer jeans. What size would I be in the Jude jeans?  TIA!





Kaypa said:


> That tee looks great on you! Love those rolled up sleeves!





chicjean said:


> Ended up leaving with a pair of black Etoile cords from last season that were marked down to only $75.


----------



## Jaded81

*K, Amacasa, Chicjean, Brigette, Tb, melhon, Jayne1, Juneping, Hiromi, T:* Thank you so much for your lovely compliments!!


----------



## Jaded81

This jacket is from FW 2010 I think so you're safe! 



tonkamama said:


> Wow...  Love your pairing!  What is name for the tweed jacket?  Oh no I am in trouble now.....


----------



## Jaded81

I agree with Kaypa, it is TTS and very well priced for IM!



soholaleni said:


> Wow! I'm just now realizing how great the Nuta skirt is! Normally, it would have passed me by without me noticing it. Kaypa and Jaded, how does this skirt run? Pretty true to size??


----------



## Jaded81

Thank you for the tip  I am only 5'2 so maybe not for me?




HiromiT said:


> *tb-purselover* - Thanks! The Travis shirt is 50 linen/50 poly. I was a little doubtful of the poly blend but it allows the shirt to drape nicely and have that semi-sheer heathered effect. You rock the Reos and Tizzy!
> 
> *nycbagfiend* - Haha, I know which dolls you're talking about! Love your Hector blouse, and your denim shorts + Dixies are the perfect complement to the floral print!
> 
> *tonka* - Thanks! I hope you'll continue to post your gorgeous outfits despite being busy with your new home construction!
> 
> *Jaded* - The Jude jeans would be cuter on someone taller/slimmer. On me, they called attention to all the wrong spots.  You're very slim, so maybe try 34 but even those might be too big for you. I'm 27 in jeans and tried the Jude in 38. You look stunning in the Nuta and red tweed jacket!!!
> 
> *Kaypa *- Thanks! Glad to see that you kept the skirt. Your BF must be all too aware of how good you look and just doesn't want other admirers.  Can't wait to see your new coat!
> 
> *chicjean *- Congrats on the new cords (and awesome price). I love IM cords and have my eye on the Ivo with zipper details.


----------



## Jaded81

Can't wait to see what you got!!! 




Kaypa said:


> Thanks everyone for your kind words! I know I would get so frustrated having that gorgeous jacket hanging in my closet knowing I can't wear it. :cry: I bought it at this boutique where you can't get a refund, so had to spend the cash on something else. Decided to purchase a coat instead. Will try to take some pics of the coat soon!


----------



## HiromiT

You're 5'2??? But you look so model-esque!! I meant the jeans would look good on someone with a model's figure and you certainly look it. You should try them.

I'm 5'3 but heavier, so that's why I didn't like them on me.




Jaded81 said:


> Thank you for the tip  I am only 5'2 so maybe not for me?


----------



## Jaded81

Awwhh that is very sweet of you to say! You don't look 5'3 either! TBH I do think the Jude jeans looked really nice on you! I am tempted after seeing your mod pics but after shipping and tax from Barneys it comes up to USD350 and am not sure if I want to spend that much on it. Argh!




HiromiT said:


> You're 5'2??? But you look so model-esque!! I meant the jeans would look good on someone with a model's figure and you certainly look it. You should try them.
> 
> I'm 5'3 but heavier, so that's why I didn't like them on me.


----------



## HiromiT

Oh that's too bad you can't try them on first. You're not near a Barneys? Holt Renfrew has them too (that's where I tried them). They're like Saks or Neimans in Canada.

I must say the jeans are soft and comfy but the diamond pattern was a bit much for me IRL.



Jaded81 said:


> Awwhh that is very sweet of you to say! You don't look 5'3 either! TBH I do think the Jude jeans looked really nice on you! I am tempted after seeing your mod pics but after shipping and tax from Barneys it comes up to USD350 and am not sure if I want to spend that much on it. Argh!


----------



## tonkamama

Oh yes now I remember you mentioned about it a month or two ago...  Angel has few in different colors.  True classic!!  Hehe...I feel much better now knowing I am "safe" from spending again    



Jaded81 said:


> This jacket is from FW 2010 I think so you're safe!


----------



## birkingal

flower71 said:


> Ha, I wonder what items you're going to indulge in? I hope to be good, honestly



You've just reminded me to take a snapshot of the press book. Coming soon on the blog tomorrow


----------



## birkingal

nycbagfiend said:


> the kooples is one of those brands we don't see much (or at all?!) in the US but i'm always interested in when scanning the blogs.
> 
> ha!  love the bada$$ reference--leather jackets definitely have a way of upping the cool factor!  i haven't worn the sade yet (too warm) but i like to think i will channel bada$$ meets rosie huntington-whitley in mine!   (yeah, right!)



I love their clothes but their website isn't the greatest. What I'd love to see is better customer service to match their products.


----------



## birkingal

tb-purselover said:


> Ok, coming back to this. SOoo, what did you see for next year's collection? Can you describe? Please do tell!
> 
> This is so bad for me. I've banned myself from any purchases until Xmas 2013. But now I am curious about these new looks (hence the "oh oh" statement a few posts back by me!).


 
Better still, I'll take a snapshot of the press book. *le sigh* J'adore Isabel Marant but my bank account sure hates you.


----------



## melmel33

Does anyone know if the Bobby was made in black this year?  I've been holding out for these.  I know the boston looks similar.  Right know I'm torn between 

1.  Betty in white
2. Boston or Bobby in black

I wear mostly black/grey/navy during winter.  What do you guys think.  Which should I go for?

Thanks!!  Love all your outfits.  I love to see how Isabel suits a number of different styles.


----------



## dbaby

melmel33 said:


> Does anyone know if the Bobby was made in black this year?  I've been holding out for these.  I know the boston looks similar.  Right know I'm torn between
> 
> 1.  Betty in white
> 2. Boston or Bobby in black
> 
> I wear mostly black/grey/navy during winter.  What do you guys think.  Which should I go for?
> 
> Thanks!!  Love all your outfits.  I love to see how Isabel suits a number of different styles.



I've only seen the white Betty, camel suede Bobby and black Boston. IM store in soho and Bird in BK has them.


----------



## Syma

Great picture of Caroline wearing her black bettys. 

Picture courtesy of Carolines Mode


----------



## flower71

Jaded81 said:


> Also a mod pic of the red/grey tweed jacket I got


so pretty! Thanks again for your compliments, I love how that skirt suits you, you've the legs for it!


----------



## Greentea

birkingal said:


> Better still, I'll take a snapshot of the press book. *le sigh* J'adore Isabel Marant but my bank account sure hates you.



HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!! Mine too!


----------



## am2022

can not agree more!!! 



Greentea said:


> HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!! Mine too!


----------



## am2022

Birkingal , please do take snap shot of the press book!!!
We all would love to see dear birkin!


----------



## oatmella

melmel33 said:


> Does anyone know if the Bobby was made in black this year?  I've been holding out for these.  I know the boston looks similar.  Right know I'm torn between
> 
> 1.  Betty in white
> 2. Boston or Bobby in black
> 
> I wear mostly black/grey/navy during winter.  What do you guys think.  Which should I go for?
> 
> Thanks!!  Love all your outfits.  I love to see how Isabel suits a number of different styles.



I do not think the Bobby is available in black for this season.  I haven't seen it in awhile - the closest I've seen was anthracite - either one or two seasons ago.
I have the Betty in white and black, and the Bobby in taupe.  I would say the Bobby in taupe is my favorite and the most versatile of the three - it really goes with almost anything.  The white Betty is probably the least versatile.  If you wear a lot of black/grey/navy, the Boston or Betty in black would be a great choice.  Unless you want that big contrast of the white Bettys.

Caroline looks great in her black Bettys!  I like them with skinny black pants/jeans like she is wearing.


----------



## am2022

with the marant sale did anybody end up snagging the agora poncho???
any opinions? i don't want to order not knowing its material - if its itchy and will it last a long time?  Ive been wanting the Fosfo vest but i guess this will provide more warmth?


----------



## Straight-Laced

amacasa said:


> with the marant sale did anybody end up snagging the agora poncho???
> any opinions? i don't want to order not knowing its material - if its itchy and will it last a long time?  Ive been wanting the Fosfo vest but i guess this will provide more warmth?




amacasa I don't have agora but I snagged ADIL knit on sale which is the same silk/linen/wool (etc, etc) blend as Agora.
I find Adil quite soft & I'll be ok just with a tank under though I haven't worn it out yet.  I'm _fairly_ wool tolerant btw  

There's a great pic somewhere of Isabel Marant in Agora...


----------



## am2022

Oh lovely Adil!  Can i entice you to please post a mod pic!!!

I don't know if its worth the price to get the adora when its kind of open on the side...
i don't know if i like it for what it is or just because its on sale...

Why oh why do SAs email, call and text message about sales...



Straight-Laced said:


> amacasa I don't have agora but I snagged ADIL knit on sale which is the same silk/linen/wool (etc, etc) blend as Agora.
> I find Adil quite soft & I'll be ok just with a tank under though I haven't worn it out yet. I'm _fairly_ wool tolerant btw
> 
> There's a great pic somewhere of Isabel Marant in Agora...


----------



## tb-purselover

birkingal said:


> Better still, I'll take a snapshot of the press book. *le sigh* J'adore Isabel Marant but *my bank account sure hates you*.



 I totally agree with you on this point!


----------



## Brigitte031

I ended up at Elyse Walker today in Pacific Palisades, CA as I was running an errand a few blocks away. They had the Kady in stock in black and red and also a Sade in size 34 or 36 in black (can't remember which size it was sorry!). I tried the Kady on and I noticed that the arms run much tighter on the Kady than the Kalibo and as I suspected the Kady also hits lower than the Kalibo. So now I know for sure the Kady won't work for me as I am only 5 ft with not-thin arms 

Hope this sizing information is able to help anyone decide. And as someone mentioned many pages back - the leather on the Sade is definitely thicker than either the Kalibo or Kady. But as I live in So Cal I really like that the leather is not as thick because it rarely gets very windy or cold in LA to merit anything too thick, lol.

Oh also... I have colored red hair so I was questioning how the tomato-y red Kalibo OR Kady would look. I thought for sure it would just clash and look bad but it actually worked really well.


----------



## Straight-Laced

BLACK BAZILS at NAP europe - all sizes!!!

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/314586


----------



## Straight-Laced

amacasa said:


> Oh lovely Adil!  Can i entice you to please post a mod pic!!!
> 
> I don't know if its worth the price to get the adora when its kind of open on the side...
> i don't know if i like it for what it is or just because its on sale...
> 
> Why oh why do SAs email, call and text message about sales...




when I move house & unpack my clothes I'll find something IM to take a mod pic of! 
Isabel Marant looked fab in Agora but I don't think it's for everyone... very hard to know without trying it on.


----------



## Jaded81

flower71 said:
			
		

> so pretty! Thanks again for your compliments, I love how that skirt suits you, you've the legs for it!



Thank you for the sweet compliment!


----------



## Jaded81

birkingal said:
			
		

> Better still, I'll take a snapshot of the press book. *le sigh* J'adore Isabel Marant but my bank account sure hates you.



Ohhh can't wait M! Btw, not sure I mentioned this earlier, but the Kady looks really good on you!!


----------



## therealblonde

Just got my Momo jacket in! I'm on the alert list of Mytheresa, and although the Momo was sold out, I got an email Monday that just 1 jacket was back in stock - in my size. So I immediately snapped it up and got it today! It's the pink/burgundy one, such a great fabric! It does itch, but I'll wear l/s top underneath until it softens up - or maybe I should do that old trick and put it in the freezer for a couple of days (I used to do that with itchy sweaters, I don't know why or how, but it does seem to take the worst itch out of it).
Yay! Happy! Although it's too hot out to wear it yet, I'll hang it on my bookshelves and look at it until I can wear it.


----------



## Jaded81

Unfortunately I am in Singapore so absolutely no way of trying them 



HiromiT said:


> Oh that's too bad you can't try them on first. You're not near a Barneys? Holt Renfrew has them too (that's where I tried them). They're like Saks or Neimans in Canada.
> 
> I must say the jeans are soft and comfy but the diamond pattern was a bit much for me IRL.


----------



## flower71

Just snatched the dress on sale for 50%off, sooo happy!


----------



## flower71

and these too last pair 50%off 





Don't know if they go with my outfit of the day but what the heck!


----------



## am2022

Flower !!! Yahoo!! You look amazing!!!
What a steal!!!

QUOTE=flower71;22456527]Just snatched the dress on sale for 50%off, sooo happy!





[/QUOTE]


----------



## am2022

Bettys for 50% off??? Can I move there?? Great job!!!  Theyre very pretty!!


flower71 said:


> and these too last pair 50%off
> [
> IMG]http://i273.photobucket.com/albums/jj227/flower71_photo/bc422631.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Don't know if they go with my outfit of the day but what the heck!


----------



## flower71

amacasa said:


> Bettys for 50% off??? Can I move there?? Great job!!!  Theyre very pretty!!


Thanks, I couldn't resist, although I had just bought the black pair last week, full price of course. These were just sitting in a corner of the shop, all was marked down to 50% and in my size


----------



## Porter

flower71 said:
			
		

> Just snatched the dress on sale for 50%off, sooo happy!



Wow, lucky you and the Bettys?! Where, pray tell, were you able to get such a deal?  That dress looks fab on you! I wasn't so sure of the snake print when I saw it online but it looks lovely with you modeling it.


----------



## flower71

Porter said:


> Wow, lucky you and the Bettys?! Where, pray tell, were you able to get such a deal?  That dress looks fab on you! I wasn't so sure of the snake print when I saw it online but it looks lovely with you modeling it.


Oh, thanks so much, I hesitated about the snake print too...! I am in France.


----------



## Porter

flower71 said:
			
		

> Oh, thanks so much, I hesitated about the snake print too...! I am in France.



France? Well darn, no wonder. I need to convince the hubby that we need to revisit Paris, where we got engaged. Next time though, I want to check out the French countryside.


----------



## flower71

Porter said:


> France? Well darn, no wonder. I need to convince the hubby that we need to revisit Paris, where we got engaged. Next time though, I want to check out the French countryside.


definitely worth the visit


----------



## chicjean

flower71 said:
			
		

> and these too last pair 50%off
> 
> Don't know if they go with my outfit of the day but what the heck!



Love your dress! And AMAZING score with the Betty's!!!


----------



## raradarling

hi ladies!

do any of you know if the all-suede bobby's or betty's (sorry - not sure which is which!) ever came in a dusty rose? I feel like I've seen pics somewhere - but, maybe I am just confusing it with the tan?

thanks!


----------



## Porter

raradarling said:
			
		

> hi ladies!
> 
> do any of you know if the all-suede bobby's or betty's (sorry - not sure which is which!) ever came in a dusty rose? I feel like I've seen pics somewhere - but, maybe I am just confusing it with the tan?
> 
> thanks!



I've seen the dusty rose color on EBay. I love the shade but it wasn't in my size and I was hesitant too about whether the Bobbys ever came in that color. However, I am under the belief that certain colors come out in France that don't get distributed to th rest of the world.  I have also seen burgundy suede dicker boots and navy suede dicker boots on EBay that I believe were authentic.


----------



## Kaypa

Wow! You look amazing in that dress and I am seriously jealous of you for scoring those Bettys on sale for 50% off! Enjoy those gorgeous goodies. I think they are such a great addition to your wonderful wardrobe!



flower71 said:


> Just snatched the dress on sale for 50%off, sooo happy!


 


flower71 said:


> and these too last pair 50%off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know if they go with my outfit of the day but what the heck!


----------



## raradarling

Porter said:


> I've seen the dusty rose color on EBay. I love the shade but it wasn't in my size and I was hesitant too about whether the Bobbys ever came in that color. However, I am under the belief that certain colors come out in France that don't get distributed to th rest of the world.  I have also seen burgundy suede dicker boots and navy suede dicker boots on EBay that I believe were authentic.



Hi Porter!

Thanks so much. That does make sense - that more colours come available in France (likely from the IM boutiques themselves). I would love to get some betty's or bobby's but want something a little different. I love the white but think dusty rose would be soooo nice!


----------



## PHENOMENON

My beautiful Beketts in Gris!


----------



## chicjean

PHENOMENON said:
			
		

> My beautiful Beketts in Gris!



Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Syma

PHENOMENON said:


> View attachment 1807737
> 
> 
> My beautiful Beketts in Gris!



Stunning! What a beautiful picture


----------



## Syma

flower71 said:


> Thanks, I couldn't resist, although I had just bought the black pair last week, full price of course. These were just sitting in a corner of the shop, all was marked down to 50% and in my size




Great finds! Especially the bettys! I picked up a black pair last week too and cant wait to wear them out once we come out of this freak heatwave


----------



## Porter

raradarling said:
			
		

> Hi Porter!
> 
> Thanks so much. That does make sense - that more colours come available in France (likely from the IM boutiques themselves). I would love to get some betty's or bobby's but want something a little different. I love the white but think dusty rose would be soooo nice!


The dusty rose would be nice.  It's such a pretty color.  I understand about wanting to get something different.  I'm hoping to get a pair of the red Bobbys when they come out.  Crossing fingers!




			
				PHENOMENON said:
			
		

> My beautiful Beketts in Gris!


Congratulations!  They're beautiful.  Your photo makes me excited about receiving mine!


----------



## raradarling

Porter said:


> The dusty rose would be nice.  It's such a pretty color.  I understand about wanting to get something different.  I'm hoping to get a pair of the red Bobbys when they come out.  Crossing fingers!
> 
> 
> Congratulations!  They're beautiful.  Your photo makes me excited about receiving mine!



oohhh! red would be amazing. I hope you find them!


----------



## raradarling

PHENOMENON said:


> View attachment 1807737
> 
> 
> My beautiful Beketts in Gris!




Gorgeous!

I got these, too, so I'm a little biased.  I could only get a sz38 (and i'm normally a sz39). They are a little tight but nothing too major. I think they will stretch, too. 

How did you find the sizing? Did you get your normal size? I hope they stretch - I had to get the sz38 or nothing at all bc that was all they had...


----------



## Brigitte031

And the drama continues... I'm officially never ever shopping at Shop Mrs. H again.



> Dear Brigitte,
> 
> We have now received your return and we have checked the returned item and here are the results:
> 
> This return can not be processed as a faulty item claim. This is why: we have been investigating this jacket thoroughly and we have not found any irregularities in the leather that is *outside of the normal*. We have also compared the leather in your returned jacket with all our other Isabel Marant Kalibo Jackets and we have found nothing in the leather on your returned jacket that deviates from the other Kalibo Jackets. We have also checked details such as epaulets, seams and zippers. We can simply not find anything wrong with the jacket in question! How the images that you emailed to us earlier could show a stain like in the image is simply beyond us. *We can honestly not find that claimed stain on the jacket you have returned.* We have carefully studied the jacket  in different type of lights and from various angles and *we simply can not find any stains*.
> 
> Your return will therefore be processed as a normal return where the original shipping cost and the return shipping cost is not refundable. We will now issue a refund back to your card used at the transaction with the following amount:
> 
> Item value EUR 760
> Deducted  EUR   30  (return shipping by prepaid FedEx air waybill emailed to you)
> _________________________________________________________________
> REFUND   EUR 730



I emailed them back telling them exactly where the stain is and I told them if they don't give me a full refund I am going to send a claim to my bank. I already filled out the paperwork and wrote a letter and that claim is ready to be sent if they don't give me the full refund. I swear it honestly feels like they were planning this all along to say yeah okay we'll pay your return shipping and then just not refund that shipping cost to me.

How they can deny a stain that is obviously there is beyond me. They are so ridiculous. I asked them to inspect the jacket again after telling them the stain is on the back of the jacket. This is extremely frustrating.


----------



## raradarling

Brigitte031 said:


> And the drama continues... I'm officially never ever shopping at Shop Mrs. H again.
> 
> 
> 
> I emailed them back telling them exactly where the stain is and I told them if they don't give me a full refund I am going to send a claim to my bank. I already filled out the paperwork and wrote a letter and that claim is ready to be sent if they don't give me the full refund. I swear it honestly feels like they were planning this all along to say yeah okay we'll pay your return shipping and then just not refund that shipping cost to me.
> 
> How they can deny a stain that is obviously there is beyond me. They are so ridiculous. I asked them to inspect the jacket again after telling them the stain is on the back of the jacket. This is extremely frustrating.



WOW!! they are terrible!!

it's a good thing you have the photos to prove your case. They sound VERY shady....


----------



## chicjean

Brigitte031 said:
			
		

> And the drama continues... I'm officially never ever shopping at Shop Mrs. H again.
> 
> I emailed them back telling them exactly where the stain is and I told them if they don't give me a full refund I am going to send a claim to my bank. I already filled out the paperwork and wrote a letter and that claim is ready to be sent if they don't give me the full refund. I swear it honestly feels like they were planning this all along to say yeah okay we'll pay your return shipping and then just not refund that shipping cost to me.
> 
> How they can deny a stain that is obviously there is beyond me. They are so ridiculous. I asked them to inspect the jacket again after telling them the stain is on the back of the jacket. This is extremely frustrating.



Not cool! Keep us posted, they didn't do anything until I had PayPal file a claim for me and they were P*SSED that I did that :/


----------



## Porter

Brigitte031 said:
			
		

> And the drama continues... I'm officially never ever shopping at Shop Mrs. H again.
> 
> I emailed them back telling them exactly where the stain is and I told them if they don't give me a full refund I am going to send a claim to my bank. I already filled out the paperwork and wrote a letter and that claim is ready to be sent if they don't give me the full refund. I swear it honestly feels like they were planning this all along to say yeah okay we'll pay your return shipping and then just not refund that shipping cost to me.
> 
> How they can deny a stain that is obviously there is beyond me. They are so ridiculous. I asked them to inspect the jacket again after telling them the stain is on the back of the jacket. This is extremely frustrating.



All I can say is WOW.  Time to boycott Shop Mrs. H.  This sounds absolutely ridiculous.  I will be sure never ever to shop there and will spread the word.


----------



## birkingal

Greentea said:


> HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!! Mine too!



GT & tb-purselover, I swear the reason why she releases the Etoile line s-l-o-w-l-y is to entice us bit by bit over the next 6 months until she releases the next collection. I've noticed that IRO has upped their game too. I'm loving their new jackets. Sorry, I didn't managed to post the press book today but I've scheduled it for tomorrow.


----------



## birkingal

Brigitte031 said:


> And the drama continues... I'm officially never ever shopping at Shop Mrs. H again.
> 
> 
> 
> I emailed them back telling them exactly where the stain is and I told them if they don't give me a full refund I am going to send a claim to my bank. I already filled out the paperwork and wrote a letter and that claim is ready to be sent if they don't give me the full refund. I swear it honestly feels like they were planning this all along to say yeah okay we'll pay your return shipping and then just not refund that shipping cost to me.
> 
> How they can deny a stain that is obviously there is beyond me. They are so ridiculous. I asked them to inspect the jacket again after telling them the stain is on the back of the jacket. This is extremely frustrating.



This is a case of them grasping at straws just so that they won't lose a mere &#8364;30. I've had to deal with 3 companies over the past 2 days. Similar situation to yours. I find it baffling that some of these stores refuse to take ownership of the issues that arise. 

This is the 21st century. Negative feedback spreads like wildfire across all different social media platforms. Imagine how many hits this thread gets. They can say good-bye to future revenue because there are more and more stores stocking IM. Why shop at Mrs. H when I can go elsewhere with far better customer service?


----------



## birkingal

PHENOMENON said:


> View attachment 1807737
> 
> 
> My beautiful Beketts in Gris!



LOOOOVE your Beketts!


----------



## birkingal

flower71 said:


> and these too last pair 50%off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know if they go with my outfit of the day but what the heck!



Flower, you lucky thing!! I've seen plenty of Sailors on sale but never any sneakers of any kind.


----------



## birkingal

flower71 said:


> Just snatched the dress on sale for 50%off, sooo happy!



You're officially the chic-est doc I've ever known.


----------



## birkingal

amacasa said:


> Birkingal , please do take snap shot of the press book!!!
> We all would love to see dear birkin!



Sorry! Sorry! I didn't managed to get it out on time. Coming tomorrow via the blog.


----------



## birkingal

Brigitte031 said:


> I ended up at Elyse Walker today in Pacific Palisades, CA as I was running an errand a few blocks away. They had the Kady in stock in black and red and also a Sade in size 34 or 36 in black (can't remember which size it was sorry!). I tried the Kady on and I noticed that the arms run much tighter on the Kady than the Kalibo and as I suspected the Kady also hits lower than the Kalibo. So now I know for sure the Kady won't work for me as I am only 5 ft with not-thin arms
> 
> Hope this sizing information is able to help anyone decide. And as someone mentioned many pages back - the leather on the Sade is definitely thicker than either the Kalibo or Kady. But as I live in So Cal I really like that the leather is not as thick because it rarely gets very windy or cold in LA to merit anything too thick, lol.
> 
> Oh also... I have colored red hair so I was questioning how the tomato-y red Kalibo OR Kady would look. I thought for sure it would just clash and look bad but it actually worked really well.



I'm so envious of the awesome weather you get in LA. Up until this week, I was actually wearing the Kady. Yup, in summer. *sigh*  Hope you get your full refund soon. Or you could send us TPF girls squad in to do a little ... :boxing:


----------



## chicjean

Porter said:
			
		

> All I can say is WOW.  Time to boycott Shop Mrs. H.  This sounds absolutely ridiculous.  I will be sure never ever to shop there and will spread the word.



Agreed!


----------



## birkingal

Jaded81 said:


> Also a mod pic of the red/grey tweed jacket I got



ooooh...I love this jacket! You're my height but I look like a porker next to you.


----------



## zzhoneybee

Brigitte031 said:


> And the drama continues... I'm officially never ever shopping at Shop Mrs. H again.
> 
> THEY ARE ABSOLUTELY HORRIBLE.  Awful, I'm telling you.  I had a wretched experience with them once- same type of issue; defective pants, refused to pay return shipping and reluctantly refunded my money.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry you are going through this.  Girls- boycott MRS. H!


----------



## Brigitte031

birkingal said:


> Sorry! Sorry! I didn't managed to get it out on time. Coming tomorrow via the blog.



I just can't wait to see that book!! I'm sure there are so many amazing items in it.  IM rarely disappoints!



birkingal said:


> I'm so envious of the awesome weather you get in LA. Up until this week, I was actually wearing the Kady. Yup, in summer. *sigh*  Hope you get your full refund soon. Or you could send us TPF girls squad in to do a little ... :boxing:



Haha... I'm secretly a polar bear wishing I lived in slightly colder temp with how many jackets and coats I have. But you're right, it is nice to have the option to tan even though I don't, lol!

You look so great in your Kady, not sure if I mentioned that yet! 



chicjean said:


> Not cool! Keep us posted, they didn't do anything until I had PayPal file a claim for me and they were P*SSED that I did that :/



I hope it doesn't come down to that!! Filing a claim over 75 (or about $100) is just so annoying. They've already been quite snarky with me so I don't even know how they'll react this time!



birkingal said:


> This is a case of them grasping at straws just so that they won't lose a mere 30. I've had to deal with 3 companies over the past 2 days. Similar situation to yours. I find it baffling that some of these stores refuse to take ownership of the issues that arise.
> 
> This is the 21st century. Negative feedback spreads like wildfire across all different social media platforms. Imagine how many hits this thread gets. They can say good-bye to future revenue because there are more and more stores stocking IM. Why shop at Mrs. H when I can go elsewhere with far better customer service?



It's about $100 (return shipping and original shipping cost) they don't want to refund me which is just so annoying! I've already tweeted about not shopping there. I hadn't done anything to talk negatively about them until today on Twitter, in the hopes that they would pull through.


----------



## Jayne1

Brigitte031 said:


> And the drama continues... I'm officially never ever shopping at Shop Mrs. H again.
> 
> 
> 
> I emailed them back telling them exactly where the stain is and I told them if they don't give me a full refund I am going to send a claim to my bank. I already filled out the paperwork and wrote a letter and that claim is ready to be sent if they don't give me the full refund. I swear it honestly feels like they were planning this all along to say yeah okay we'll pay your return shipping and then just not refund that shipping cost to me.
> 
> How they can deny a stain that is obviously there is beyond me. They are so ridiculous. I asked them to inspect the jacket again after telling them the stain is on the back of the jacket. This is extremely frustrating.


I can't believe they would be so cheap as to refuse you shipping costs... since they already said they would.

I guess they said you could have free shipping to get you to shut up, send the item back and then they have the upper hand. They probably planned it this way and were never going to give you what you asked for.


----------



## birkingal

Brigitte031 said:


> I just can't wait to see that book!! I'm sure there are so many amazing items in it.  IM rarely disappoints!
> 
> 
> 
> Haha... I'm secretly a polar bear wishing I lived in slightly colder temp with how many jackets and coats I have. But you're right, it is nice to have the option to tan even though I don't, lol!
> 
> You look so great in your Kady, not sure if I mentioned that yet!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it doesn't come down to that!! Filing a claim over 75 (or about $100) is just so annoying. They've already been quite snarky with me so I don't even know how they'll react this time!
> 
> 
> 
> It's about $100 (return shipping and original shipping cost) they don't want to refund me which is just so annoying! I've already tweeted about not shopping there. I hadn't done anything to talk negatively about them until today on Twitter, in the hopes that they would pull through.



It takes a lot for most customers to complain. If it's a small matter, I usually just let it go. $100 is a lot of money! Particularly when they're at fault. I've been banging my head against the brick wall dealing with Naturisimo, an online skincare company. I received a bottle with a faulty pump dispenser. 

Took a lot of emails back and forth before they accepted it back and then claiming it disappeared via postal service and refused to post a replacement. I had to file a chargeback via my bank (paid with debit card) before they finally relented. All for a lousy £22 bottle of moisturizer.  A few days later, I had to order a whole bunch of items. I took my business elsewhere.


----------



## chicjean

Brigitte031 said:
			
		

> I hope it doesn't come down to that!! Filing a claim over &#128;75 (or about $100) is just so annoying. They've already been quite snarky with me so I don't even know how they'll react this time!
> .



$100 is a lot to me, so it's worth being a pain about, especially since Mrs H is at fault. You have a whole thread of ladies here who, I'm sure, will not shop with them ever again because of the way you've been treated- can't hurt to use that fact in your arsenal!!


----------



## juneping

flower71 said:


> Just snatched the dress on sale for 50%off, sooo happy!



wow, this is just WOW -- you look amazing...actually today i saw a girl was wearing an IM dress, the same pattern but with more ruffles...it looked good on her...and now i saw yours....i think this dress look so amazing in person. i wasn't too impressed on the online stock photos. congrats!!



flower71 said:


> and these too last pair 50%off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know if they go with my outfit of the day but what the heck!



love this pairing...blue + white....very summery and chic!



Brigitte031 said:


> And the drama continues... I'm officially never ever shopping at Shop Mrs. H again.
> 
> 
> 
> I emailed them back telling them exactly where the stain is and I told them if they don't give me a full refund I am going to send a claim to my bank. I already filled out the paperwork and wrote a letter and that claim is ready to be sent if they don't give me the full refund. I swear it honestly feels like they were planning this all along to say yeah okay we'll pay your return shipping and then just not refund that shipping cost to me.
> 
> How they can deny a stain that is obviously there is beyond me. They are so ridiculous. I asked them to inspect the jacket again after telling them the stain is on the back of the jacket. This is extremely frustrating.



Mrs.H is being ridiculous. they are so sleazy...i'll never shop there...i hope you'll get your money back. this would piss me off so much...that they put the fault on the customer who didn't have unrealistic expectations....


----------



## birkingal

Here's a sneak peek of the press book as promised. The rest are on the blog.


----------



## jellybebe

amacasa said:


> Flower !!! Yahoo!! You look amazing!!!
> What a steal!!!
> 
> QUOTE=flower71;22456527]Just snatched the dress on sale for 50%off, sooo happy!


[/QUOTE]

Wow, so chic!


----------



## jellybebe

birkingal said:


> Here's a sneak peek of the press book as promised. The rest are on the blog.



Thanks so much for sharing! I really like the IRO Molly (love IRO so much) and the IM Obli, but would need to see it IRL to make a decision. The IM Monty looks nice too, sort of like a slightly longer Momo, but I will have to pass because they look too similar.


----------



## juneping

birkingal said:


> Here's a sneak peek of the press book as promised. The rest are on the blog.



is that momo? the top left corner?? looks long...
i went to your blog...i love that black IM jacket (abord)....and the IRO jacket...it's funny they named it natasha but i thought it's called pheobe??
thanks for sharing....really love the fall collection...
are you getting anything??


----------



## chicjean

birkingal said:
			
		

> Here's a sneak peek of the press book as promised. The rest are on the blog.



Thank you for posting!! Love the Obli! I'll have to check your blog when I get home!!


----------



## pinkmotels

Brigitte031 said:


> And the drama continues... I'm officially never ever shopping at Shop Mrs. H again.
> 
> 
> 
> I emailed them back telling them exactly where the stain is and I told them if they don't give me a full refund I am going to send a claim to my bank. I already filled out the paperwork and wrote a letter and that claim is ready to be sent if they don't give me the full refund. I swear it honestly feels like they were planning this all along to say yeah okay we'll pay your return shipping and then just not refund that shipping cost to me.
> 
> How they can deny a stain that is obviously there is beyond me. They are so ridiculous. I asked them to inspect the jacket again after telling them the stain is on the back of the jacket. This is extremely frustrating.



This is the most appalling customer service experience I've ever heard of (with the exception of the legendary vogue forum 'shakuhachi' threads) for a luxury online retailer. Thankyou so much for posting your experience here because I for one am never going to try my luck shopping with MrsH after reading it. 

I hope they refund you the full deserved amount, as if you would kick up a big stink like this WITHOUT reason. you wanted that jacket! ridiculous.


----------



## pinkmotels

birkingal said:


> Here's a sneak peek of the press book as promised. The rest are on the blog.



the blouse on the 2nd row far left is so beautiful im going to have to stalk matches this season..


----------



## pinkmotels

birkingal said:


> Here's a sneak peek of the press book as promised. The rest are on the blog.



also just saw the rest on your blog and i think we're after some of the same pieces! im desperate for the IRO molly jacket, Barneys doesn't do online pre-order for international customers which is very disappointing!


----------



## tb-purselover

PHENOMENON said:


> View attachment 1807737
> 
> 
> My beautiful Beketts in Gris!



Wow,  sooo beautiful!!! These are just gorgeous. I am so close to cheating on my ban!


----------



## tb-purselover

How retailers can act this way just totally baffle me!!! It pisses me off really that they take advantage of people that live on the other side of the world and cannot go into the shop and show them the stain or loose seam, etc. I'm so sorry you are going through this and hope that you are able to work things out.

I will never, ever shop at Mrs. H. 



Brigitte031 said:


> And the drama continues... I'm officially never ever shopping at Shop Mrs. H again.
> 
> 
> 
> I emailed them back telling them exactly where the stain is and I told them if they don't give me a full refund I am going to send a claim to my bank. I already filled out the paperwork and wrote a letter and that claim is ready to be sent if they don't give me the full refund. I swear it honestly feels like they were planning this all along to say yeah okay we'll pay your return shipping and then just not refund that shipping cost to me.
> 
> How they can deny a stain that is obviously there is beyond me. They are so ridiculous. I asked them to inspect the jacket again after telling them the stain is on the back of the jacket. This is extremely frustrating.


----------



## tb-purselover

birkingal said:


> GT & tb-purselover, I swear the reason why she releases the Etoile line s-l-o-w-l-y is to entice us bit by bit over the next 6 months until she releases the next collection. I've noticed that IRO has upped their game too. I'm loving their new jackets. Sorry, I didn't managed to post the press book today but I've scheduled it for tomorrow.


I totally think so too! I saw you posted pics of the press book. OMG I think I am in trouble. There are quite a few items I am loving.

Thanks so much for taking the time to post it!


----------



## tb-purselover

Wow, flower you got some awesome sale deals!!! 50% off is a steal, congrats! I would be so excited to snatch some IM pieces at 50% off. 

You look amazing in all your IM steals. I am so amazed you found IM sneakers at 50% off. The sale gods were with you, my dear. Enjoy and wear your amazing IM pieces in great health!





flower71 said:


> Just snatched the dress on sale for 50%off, sooo happy!


----------



## flower71

thank you girls! I do admit I got lucky (and the SA couldn't believe the pair of Bettys were still around)


tb-purselover said:


> Wow, flower you got some awesome sale deals!!! 50% off is a steal, congrats! I would be so excited to snatch some IM pieces at 50% off.
> 
> You look amazing in all your IM steals. I am so amazed you found IM sneakers at 50% off. *The sale gods were with you*, my dear. Enjoy and wear your amazing IM pieces in great health!


 I know...but I have to go on a ban soon...I did go a bit over the limits, with all these "bargains"...



birkingal said:


> You're officially the chic-est doc I've ever known.


 That's so sweet, thanks a million! Oh and thanks for the press book too.



juneping said:


> wow, this is just WOW -- you look amazing...actually today i saw a girl was wearing an IM dress, the same pattern but with more ruffles...it looked good on her...and now i saw yours....i think this dress look so amazing in person. i wasn't too impressed on the online stock photos. congrats!!
> 
> 
> 
> love this pairing...blue + white....very summery and chic!
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.H is being ridiculous. they are so sleazy...i'll never shop there...i hope you'll get your money back. this would piss me off so much...that they put the fault on the customer who didn't have unrealistic expectations....


I have never shopped at MrsH and never will! Boycott.




PHENOMENON said:


> View attachment 1807737
> 
> 
> My beautiful Beketts in Gris!


Those are lovely! congrats



Syma said:


> Great finds! Especially the bettys! I picked up a black pair last week too and cant wait to wear them out once we come out of this freak heatwave


thank you Syma, we're twins! We have the heat wave here too (um finally!) but next week it'll be cooler so out they come




Kaypa said:


> Wow! You look amazing in that dress and I am seriously jealous of you for scoring those Bettys on sale for 50% off! Enjoy those gorgeous goodies. I think they are such a great addition to your wonderful wardrobe!


oh, i'd love to have a look at your closet too...My search for my first Céline has officially started. this season is going to be more about shoes I think


----------



## birkingal

tb-purselover said:


> I totally think so too! I saw you posted pics of the press book. OMG I think I am in trouble. There are quite a few items I am loving.
> 
> Thanks so much for taking the time to post it!



I think Iro is doing such a great job. My bank account is practically screaming in pain.


----------



## birkingal

pinkmotels said:


> also just saw the rest on your blog and i think we're after some of the same pieces! im desperate for the IRO molly jacket, Barneys doesn't do online pre-order for international customers which is very disappointing!



Great minds think alike   How odd. Why wouldn't they do online pre-orders for international customers? Espejto and Morgan Clare have been taking pre-orders for a while now.


----------



## birkingal

juneping said:


> is that momo? the top left corner?? looks long...
> i went to your blog...i love that black IM jacket (abord)....and the IRO jacket...it's funny they named it natasha but i thought it's called pheobe??
> thanks for sharing....really love the fall collection...
> are you getting anything??



I think that's the Monty. Judging from the photo, it looks longer than the Momo. I thought I was done but...... moral of the story: never say never. Come autumn - I may be poorer but my wardrobe has never looked better


----------



## birkingal

jellybebe said:


> Thanks so much for sharing! I really like the IRO Molly (love IRO so much) and the IM Obli, but would need to see it IRL to make a decision. The IM Monty looks nice too, sort of like a slightly longer Momo, but I will have to pass because they look too similar.



I wish there's a Iro standalone store. I'm hoping to pop into Matches when the Olympics is over and checkout the Iro collection.


----------



## pinkmotels

birkingal said:


> Great minds think alike   How odd. Why wouldn't they do online pre-orders for international customers? Espejto and Morgan Clare have been taking pre-orders for a while now.



im not sure, its really annoying though, because i want to snap it up right now. i can't see the jacket on Morgan Clare though, do you have a link?


----------



## PHENOMENON

chicjean said:


> Gorgeous!!!!!





Syma said:


> Stunning! What a beautiful picture





Porter said:


> Congratulations!  They're beautiful.  Your photo makes me excited about receiving mine!


thanks ladies 


raradarling said:


> Gorgeous!
> I got these, too, so I'm a little biased.  I could only get a sz38 (and i'm normally a sz39). They are a little tight but nothing too major. I think they will stretch, too.
> How did you find the sizing? Did you get your normal size? I hope they stretch - I had to get the sz38 or nothing at all bc that was all they had...



TTS in my opinion. I always wear a size 38 and got them in 38 and these fit me perfectly. I think they will stretch as they are made of leather . Don't you just love the Gris!



birkingal said:


> LOOOOVE your Beketts!





tb-purselover said:


> Wow,  sooo beautiful!!! These are just gorgeous. I am so close to cheating on my ban!


Cheat! they're worth the cheat  (sorry I'm such an enabler)


----------



## jellybebe

birkingal said:


> I wish there's a Iro standalone store. I'm hoping to pop into Matches when the Olympics is over and checkout the Iro collection.



There are IRO standalone stores in Paris. I was thrilled when I went there!


----------



## ElleFlowers

I am not sure what the regulations are in the US, but if European laws would apply you would have the right to dissolve the agreement with Mrs H and they would have to refund the whole amount (including shipping costs). You would only have to pay for the shipment back. I know that the credit card companies usually are very customer friendly (including Paypal who will adhere to the credit card issuer). Good luck and hope you get all your money paid back.



Brigitte031 said:


> And the drama continues... I'm officially never ever shopping at Shop Mrs. H again.
> 
> 
> 
> I emailed them back telling them exactly where the stain is and I told them if they don't give me a full refund I am going to send a claim to my bank. I already filled out the paperwork and wrote a letter and that claim is ready to be sent if they don't give me the full refund. I swear it honestly feels like they were planning this all along to say yeah okay we'll pay your return shipping and then just not refund that shipping cost to me.
> 
> How they can deny a stain that is obviously there is beyond me. They are so ridiculous. I asked them to inspect the jacket again after telling them the stain is on the back of the jacket. This is extremely frustrating.


----------



## ElleFlowers

Hmm I cannot find any information on the identity of Mrs H. It seems a Swedish webshop but it fails to mention its (legal) identity, which is (as far as I can judge now) a breach of European laws (a directive which I will try not to bore you with). If its Swedish though I have a feeling they are not complying with law (i.e. the right to dissolve the agreement within 7 days)
Lets take em down 




ElleFlowers said:


> I am not sure what the regulations are in the US, but if European laws would apply you would have the right to dissolve the agreement with Mrs H and they would have to refund the whole amount (including shipping costs). You would only have to pay for the shipment back. I know that the credit card companies usually are very customer friendly (including Paypal who will adhere to the credit card issuer). Good luck and hope you get all your money paid back.


----------



## Brigitte031

ElleFlowers said:
			
		

> Hmm I cannot find any information on the identity of Mrs H. It seems a Swedish webshop but it fails to mention its (legal) identity, which is (as far as I can judge now) a breach of European laws (a directive which I will try not to bore you with). If its Swedish though I have a feeling they are not complying with law (i.e. the right to dissolve the agreement within 7 days)
> Lets take em down



Wow thanks for this info! I'm going to PM you to ask for more details!!


----------



## birkingal

pinkmotels said:


> im not sure, its really annoying though, because i want to snap it up right now. i can't see the jacket on Morgan Clare though, do you have a link?



I've just had a look for you and it looks like the Momo is sold out everywhere. I can only see one option here - the Neilson Boutique based in the UK. It seems that they ship internationally. Hope this helps.


----------



## birkingal

jellybebe said:


> There are IRO standalone stores in Paris. I was thrilled when I went there!



I stumbled upon one when I was wandering around Marais. Too bad I was in such a hurry. I had a chance to try on a couple of jackets. So in love with this brand.


----------



## pinkmotels

birkingal said:


> I've just had a look for you and it looks like the Momo is sold out everywhere. I can only see one option here - the Neilson Boutique based in the UK. It seems that they ship internationally. Hope this helps.



sorry-i meant the iro molly jacket! thats okay though because ive been in touch with morgan clare and ill be able to pre-order it. thanks anyway


----------



## Brigitte031

> Hi again,
> after looking again with the directions you provided we did manage to find the stain, even though it in our opinion does not look like in your emailed images. It is still within the normal  irregularities in the leather. You also have to understand the process of how this jacket is manufactured. After all parts were sewn together, it has been washed in various processes and baths in order to give it a vintage feel. So nothing that you descibe as flaws are actually wrong with the jacket, it is supposed to look like that according to the designer and her specifications.
> 
> It seems that we can discuss this forever as we are of different opinions about this jacket and how it should look like. In order to put an end to all this we will today (or tomorrow at latest) issue a refund of the remaining balance of EUR 75 from you order. If we can do it today or tomorrow depends on our bank. So please note that you will find 2 separate refunds on your account/card; one for EUR 730 made yesterday and one for EUR 75 made today or tomorrow.
> 
> Also, by us doing this final refund to you we trust that you immediately remove all your accusations against us on all forums where you have submitted posts in this matter. *If not removed immediately you should know that we are willing to take legal action against you.*



Freedom of speech?

OH GOODNESS. I'm glad this is over. After mentioning I would file a complaint with the Konsumentköplagen and file a claim with my bank they responded.

UHM... theirs is an empty threat right? I'm not familiar with Swedish law but seriously... they would threaten me over negative publicity? If their customer service was just helpful from the get go it wouldn't have had to escalate to any of this. Such a headache.


----------



## chicjean

Brigitte031 said:
			
		

> Freedom of speech?
> 
> OH GOODNESS. I'm glad this is over. After mentioning I would file a complaint with the Konsumentköplagen and file a claim with my bank they responded.
> 
> UHM... theirs is an empty threat right? I'm not familiar with Swedish law but seriously... they would threaten me over negative publicity? If their customer service was just helpful from the get go it wouldn't have had to escalate to any of this. Such a headache.



Seriously?! So stupid.


----------



## mlemee

So I finally have completed my Bekket collection over the last 3 weeks - Blue, Red and the black arrived on Tuesday from NAP!  Now, all I need is for the weather to cool down so I can wear them.
I've been living in my blue pair - I love them! Although I wish NAP did half sizes instead of full, after a few hours of walking they can get a _touch _uncomfortable. Haven't worn the red or black yet. Will do modelling pix when I do


----------



## juneping

Brigitte031 said:
			
		

> Freedom of speech?
> 
> OH GOODNESS. I'm glad this is over. After mentioning I would file a complaint with the Konsumentköplagen and file a claim with my bank they responded.
> 
> UHM... theirs is an empty threat right? I'm not familiar with Swedish law but seriously... they would threaten me over negative publicity? If their customer service was just helpful from the get go it wouldn't have had to escalate to any of this. Such a headache.



They are pretty nasty if you ask me.
It's not like you made something up and it's your experience... It's not the first time I heard they sell defective products.


----------



## juneping

mlemee said:
			
		

> So I finally have completed my Bekket collection over the last 3 weeks - Blue, Red and the black arrived on Tuesday from NAP!  Now, all I need is for the weather to cool down so I can wear them.
> I've been living in my blue pair - I love them! Although I wish NAP did half sizes instead of full, after a few hours of walking they can get a touch uncomfortable. Haven't worn the red or black yet. Will do modelling pix when I do



IM doesn't do half sizes...


----------



## birkingal

pinkmotels said:


> sorry-i meant the iro molly jacket! thats okay though because ive been in touch with morgan clare and ill be able to pre-order it. thanks anyway



That's great, pinkmotels. Morgan Clare has exceptional customer service. Can't go wrong with them.


----------



## birkingal

Brigitte031 said:


> Freedom of speech?
> 
> OH GOODNESS. I'm glad this is over. After mentioning I would file a complaint with the Konsumentköplagen and file a claim with my bank they responded.
> 
> UHM... theirs is an empty threat right? I'm not familiar with Swedish law but seriously... they would threaten me over negative publicity? If their customer service was just helpful from the get go it wouldn't have had to escalate to any of this. Such a headache.



Are they for real??! They treat you like a dirt bag even though they sold you a flawed piece of clothing. And then threaten to sue you for complaining because they are in the wrong. Let me see if I can understand the logic here. You could turn around and sue them for emotional distress and exceptionally appalling customer service.


----------



## am2022

Im sorry that they didn't refund you your shipping costs...  Maybe try emailing them again???  
Sometimes, immediate reaction / normal human nature is all about fighting back and standing your ground... but after giving it a few days of thinking... when everybody cools down,  then things can be sorted out diplomatically???   Good luck again!!!

Just looking at my closet last night to see how much stuff I've ordered from MrsH in the past 2 years:
2 Lexy, Amely boot, Franklin, Poppy, my black Betty, Proenza schouler shoes/ bags, Vince tops, A wang sandals, Ann D boots, Rick owens tops and they were all exceptional quality...

Really hoping this gets sorted out peacefully... when i hear lawsuits, it always makes me sad!!!







Brigitte031 said:


> Wow thanks for this info! I'm going to PM you to ask for more details!!


----------



## Jayne1

Brigitte031 said:


> Freedom of speech?
> 
> OH GOODNESS. I'm glad this is over. After mentioning I would file a complaint with the Konsumentköplagen and file a claim with my bank they responded.
> 
> UHM... theirs is an empty threat right? I'm not familiar with Swedish law but seriously... they would threaten me over negative publicity? If their customer service was just helpful from the get go it wouldn't have had to escalate to any of this. Such a headache.


It's not like you were taking out a vendetta against them... you mostly came here to vent your frustrations.  That's a very different thing.


----------



## oatmella

Jayne1 said:


> It's not like you were taking out a vendetta against them... you mostly came here to vent your frustrations.  That's a very different thing.



Exactly.  They have no grounds to sue you - no idea how international law would work in this case, but it sounds like a totally empty threat to me.
Thanks for sharing your horrible experience with them - hopefully it will spare others the same headache.  Sorry it happened to you, though 
I have only checked out their website a few times - their prices seem to be a rip-off though for the most part.


----------



## Kaypa

Brigitte031 said:
			
		

> Freedom of speech?
> 
> OH GOODNESS. I'm glad this is over. After mentioning I would file a complaint with the Konsumentköplagen and file a claim with my bank they responded.
> 
> UHM... theirs is an empty threat right? I'm not familiar with Swedish law but seriously... they would threaten me over negative publicity? If their customer service was just helpful from the get go it wouldn't have had to escalate to any of this. Such a headache.



I'm not familiar with Swedish law either, but IMHO, this is just an empty threat! I am so sorry you had such an horrible experience with MrsH! You sticked to the facts, so what are they planning do to? You have every right to share your bad experience online! I know for sure I will never purchase anything from them ever! I hope you will get your refund soon and then I hope you can leave this all behind you!


----------



## pinkmotels

Brigitte031 said:


> Freedom of speech?
> 
> OH GOODNESS. I'm glad this is over. After mentioning I would file a complaint with the Konsumentköplagen and file a claim with my bank they responded.
> 
> UHM... theirs is an empty threat right? I'm not familiar with Swedish law but seriously... they would threaten me over negative publicity? If their customer service was just helpful from the get go it wouldn't have had to escalate to any of this. Such a headache.



Legal action against what though? This is not imo defamation, because you provided their point of view by copying and pasting the emails. you were truthful and upfront and you did not distort what they were saying. Plus these forums were designed to be discussion based around different experienced with designers/accessories-probably not clothing, but why not, we haven't had this thread banned over it. 
If there's anyone in this thread who's familiar with this kind of law they might be able to give better advice.... but wow, im so sorry you've had to go through this, this service and the way they articulate themselves in email is absolutely dreadful. I work in e-commerce and if I ever spoke to a customer like that I'd be fired.


----------



## am2022

OMG - i just read this now..  I apologize...  
so they are refunding your money then?  I think at the end of the day, that is the most important thing, you getting your money and them getting their jacket back...  
Hoping the animosity doesn't get any worse than where it is now!!! 






Brigitte031 said:


> Freedom of speech?
> 
> OH GOODNESS. I'm glad this is over. After mentioning I would file a complaint with the Konsumentköplagen and file a claim with my bank they responded.
> 
> UHM... theirs is an empty threat right? I'm not familiar with Swedish law but seriously... they would threaten me over negative publicity? If their customer service was just helpful from the get go it wouldn't have had to escalate to any of this. Such a headache.


----------



## Calisto2

Hi All,
Check out Yoox.com, they just added a lot of IM clothing...there's even a size 6 pair of Mony fringe boots!!  If I wasn't so broke from my Bazil purchase, I might pounce on some of the clothing (glad the boots aren't my size b/c I don't know if I could resist)!
Just a little fyi!


----------



## Porter

Calisto2 said:
			
		

> Hi All,
> Check out Yoox.com, they just added a lot of IM clothing...there's even a size 6 pair of Mony fringe boots!!  If I wasn't so broke from my Bazil purchase, I might pounce on some of the clothing (glad the boots aren't my size b/c I don't know if I could resist)!
> Just a little fyi!



Thanks for the heads up! Grabbed myself the Ludo top that I've been after! Use code, sleepless@yoox, for an extra 10% off.


----------



## Natalie 2288

Hi sorry if I'm not on the right thread I'm new I just need a little help in finding out if https://www.gebnegozionline.com/designer/isabel-marant-it-92-83/ is a good website to buy Isabel marant shoes from ... I've been looking all over and this seems to be the only site that have a few pairs left. I've jumped too quick and ordered them last night but now I'm a little worried that they may not be originals. Any help would be great. Thank!


----------



## Kaypa

Natalie 2288 said:


> Hi sorry if I'm not on the right thread I'm new I just need a little help in finding out if https://www.gebnegozionline.com/designer/isabel-marant-it-92-83/ is a good website to buy Isabel marant shoes from ... I've been looking all over and this seems to be the only site that have a few pairs left. I've jumped too quick and ordered them last night but now I'm a little worried that they may not be originals. Any help would be great. Thank!


Hi, I just had a look at this website and it seems legit.


----------



## Kaypa

I purchased the Ruby shirt from the current Étoile Isabel Marant collection in the color khaki. It's such a comfortable shirt, wouldn't mind getting it in a different color as well!  Here's a pic of me wearing the Ruby, a short from the S/S 2012 collection (forgot the name) and the Merry sandals.


----------



## jellybebe

Kaypa said:
			
		

> I purchased the Ruby shirt from the current Étoile Isabel Marant collection in the color khaki. It's such a comfortable shirt, wouldn't mind getting it in a different color as well!  Here's a pic of me wearing the Ruby, a short from the S/S 2012 collection (forgot the name) and the Merry sandals.



You look adorable! Very chic.


----------



## Jayne1

Kaypa said:


> I purchased the Ruby shirt from the current Étoile Isabel Marant collection in the color khaki. It's such a comfortable shirt, wouldn't mind getting it in a different color as well!  Here's a pic of me wearing the Ruby, a short from the S/S 2012 collection (forgot the name) and the Merry sandals.


Love it!

I always say the posters here wear the clothes better than the models... I see some things on the runway, or a print advertisement, and don't look twice... and then I see posters on this thread wearing it, and I want it too!


----------



## juneping

Kaypa said:
			
		

> I purchased the Ruby shirt from the current Étoile Isabel Marant collection in the color khaki. It's such a comfortable shirt, wouldn't mind getting it in a different color as well!  Here's a pic of me wearing the Ruby, a short from the S/S 2012 collection (forgot the name) and the Merry sandals.



Oh K, you look so lovely....nice legs...


----------



## HiromiT

Ohh, congrats on the new purchases, ladies!

*flower* - The dress looks smashing on you and what a sweet deal! You have gorgeous legs. 

*Kaypa* - Head-to-toe IM perfection! I've got the Ruby top on hold and will try it today. Does the khaki have greyish tones? So glad you kept the Merrys -- they look wonderful on you and I love that colour!



flower71 said:


> Just snatched the dress on sale for 50%off, sooo happy!





Kaypa said:


> I purchased the Ruby shirt from the current Étoile Isabel Marant collection in the color khaki. It's such a comfortable shirt, wouldn't mind getting it in a different color as well!  Here's a pic of me wearing the Ruby, a short from the S/S 2012 collection (forgot the name) and the Merry sandals.


----------



## Kaypa

jellybebe said:


> You look adorable! Very chic.


 
Thank you for your kind words! 



Jayne1 said:


> Love it!
> 
> I always say the posters here wear the clothes better than the models... I see some things on the runway, or a print advertisement, and don't look twice... and then I see posters on this thread wearing it, and I want it too!


 
That's so sweet of you and I totally agree! The posters here wear IM so much better than the models. 



juneping said:


> Oh K, you look so lovely....nice legs...


 
Thanks June! 



HiromiT said:


> Ohh, congrats on the new purchases, ladies!
> 
> *flower* - The dress looks smashing on you and what a sweet deal! You have gorgeous legs.
> 
> *Kaypa* - Head-to-toe IM perfection! I've got the Ruby top on hold and will try it today. Does the khaki have greyish tones? So glad you kept the Merrys -- they look wonderful on you and I love that colour!


 
Thank you HiromiT! The khaki has more (moss) green tones, I haven't detected any greyish undertones, if I'm correct. I really like the Merrys, but boy they are so narrow! My feet hurt after wearing them for a day. ush: I hope they will stretch over time. Only worn them twice. What color Ruby have you put on hold? I am also really liking the red one.


----------



## chicjean

Kaypa said:
			
		

> I purchased the Ruby shirt from the current Étoile Isabel Marant collection in the color khaki. It's such a comfortable shirt, wouldn't mind getting it in a different color as well!  Here's a pic of me wearing the Ruby, a short from the S/S 2012 collection (forgot the name) and the Merry sandals.



You look fantastic!!!


----------



## HiromiT

I've got the khaki on hold. Wanted to try grey too but it's sold out. Oh, I tried the red one and it's gorgeous! But I'm more of a neutral gal, so sticking with greys/khakis.

My Merrys were killing my feet one day and I discovered the lining had come unglued and was rubbing against my feet. Check to see if that might be causing some of your discomfort.

I'm also trying the Rafael top in case the Ruby doesn't work out. 


Kaypa said:


> Thank you HiromiT! The khaki has more (moss) green tones, I haven't detected any greyish undertones, if I'm correct. I really like the Merrys, but boy they are so narrow! My feet hurt after wearing them for a day. ush: I hope they will stretch over time. Only worn them twice. What color Ruby have you put on hold? I am also really liking the red one.


----------



## birkingal

Jayne1 said:


> Love it!
> 
> I always say the posters here wear the clothes better than the models... I see some things on the runway, or a print advertisement, and don't look twice... and then I see posters on this thread wearing it, and I want it too!



Couldn't agree more, *Jayne1. *I'm never tempted when I see these clothes on ads or magazines but the minute the ladies here wear them...... I go into a  trying to locate the clothes online.


----------



## birkingal

Kaypa said:


> I purchased the Ruby shirt from the current Étoile Isabel Marant collection in the color khaki. It's such a comfortable shirt, wouldn't mind getting it in a different color as well!  Here's a pic of me wearing the Ruby, a short from the S/S 2012 collection (forgot the name) and the Merry sandals.




*Kaypa*, I really like the comfy casual look of your outfit.


----------



## Brigitte031

Kaypa said:


> I purchased the Ruby shirt from the current Étoile Isabel Marant collection in the color khaki. It's such a comfortable shirt, wouldn't mind getting it in a different color as well!  Here's a pic of me wearing the Ruby, a short from the S/S 2012 collection (forgot the name) and the Merry sandals.



Wow you look fantastic!! I love the way the shirt drapes. It definitely looks amazingly comfortable.


----------



## tb-purselover

Kaypa said:


> I purchased the Ruby shirt from the current Étoile Isabel Marant collection in the color khaki. It's such a comfortable shirt, wouldn't mind getting it in a different color as well!  Here's a pic of me wearing the Ruby, a short from the S/S 2012 collection (forgot the name) and the Merry sandals.


You look beautiful!!! I love those shorts and never would have looked at the Ruby until I saw you model it. I love how it hangs. The sandals are lovely too. They look very feminine and pretty. I wish I could wear them, but I think my feet are too wide to carry them off.


----------



## Kaypa

chicjean said:


> You look fantastic!!!


 
Thank you! 



HiromiT said:


> I've got the khaki on hold. Wanted to try grey too but it's sold out. Oh, I tried the red one and it's gorgeous! But I'm more of a neutral gal, so sticking with greys/khakis.
> 
> My Merrys were killing my feet one day and I discovered the lining had come unglued and was rubbing against my feet. Check to see if that might be causing some of your discomfort.
> 
> I'm also trying the Rafael top in case the Ruby doesn't work out.


 
I hope you will be getting the khaki as well! It's such a great neutral color and I love that it's different from my regular black, grey and white shirts. The Rafael shirt looks great as well. I also got the Noua top, such a nice fabric. I just didn't want to take the top off anymore. 

I think my problem is that they are just a bit too tight. Although I don't have wide feet, they are still slightly too narrow. I just hope that they will stretch. Definitely will be keeping in mind the possible lining coming unglued.



birkingal said:


> *Kaypa*, I really like the comfy casual look of your outfit.


 
Thanks, am really iinto casual looks as you might have noticed. 



Brigitte031 said:


> Wow you look fantastic!! I love the way the shirt drapes. It definitely looks amazingly comfortable.


 
Thanks. It really is very comfortable. 



tb-purselover said:


> You look beautiful!!! I love those shorts and never would have looked at the Ruby until I saw you model it. I love how it hangs. The sandals are lovely too. They look very feminine and pretty. I wish I could wear them, but I think my feet are too wide to carry them off.


 
Thank you so much for your kind words! I can definitely recommend the Ruby!


----------



## lil tote

Got my bekkets in Gris yesterday. So excited!!


----------



## raradarling

lil tote said:


> Got my bekkets in Gris yesterday. So excited!!



Fabulous!!!!


----------



## katl

Hi, does anyone if www.montaignemarket.com is a trustworthy online store? I wanted to order some IM pieces from them, but wonder if they are reliable. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Jayne1

lil tote said:


> got my bekkets in gris yesterday. So excited!!


Love!


----------



## HiromiT

Got the Ruby! But in grey...the SA mixed up the colours and sizes. No khaki left in my size.  But I agree it's a great neutral, so might get a S/S top in khaki

Oh, love the Noua!! What colour did you get? So soft and cozy -- I'd want to sleep in it. I caress it every time I see it.   Modelling pics pleeeease?

Yeah, I wish the Merrys were just a titch wider too. I don't wear them on super hot days anymore. Have you tried wearing them with thick socks around the house? A tip from the CL thread for stretching tight shoes. Hmm, I might try it myself.



Kaypa said:


> I hope you will be getting the khaki as well! It's such a great neutral color and I love that it's different from my regular black, grey and white shirts. The Rafael shirt looks great as well. I also got the Noua top, such a nice fabric. I just didn't want to take the top off anymore.
> 
> I think my problem is that they are just a bit too tight. Although I don't have wide feet, they are still slightly too narrow. I just hope that they will stretch. Definitely will be keeping in mind the possible lining coming unglued.


----------



## Kaypa

HiromiT said:
			
		

> Got the Ruby! But in grey...the SA mixed up the colours and sizes. No khaki left in my size.  But I agree it's a great neutral, so might get a S/S top in khaki
> 
> Oh, love the Noua!! What colour did you get? So soft and cozy -- I'd want to sleep in it. I caress it every time I see it.   Modelling pics pleeeease?
> 
> Yeah, I wish the Merrys were just a titch wider too. I don't wear them on super hot days anymore. Have you tried wearing them with thick socks around the house? A tip from the CL thread for stretching tight shoes. Hmm, I might try it myself.



Oh no! I'm sure you will find the khaki as well. I got the Noua in grey. It was the only color the store I bought it from had in stock. What other colors do they come in? That fabric truly is amazing, isn't it?! I went back to the store prob about four times to try it on and finally caved. I'll try to take mod pics soon. 

I was considering that too wearing them with thick socks, only the pain was holding me back until now. I might try that.

Do you have any other IM items on your shopping/wishlist?


----------



## Jaded81

Argh it annoys the hell out of me that ebay continues to allow *edeura007* / *galyas11* to sell all those fake Isabel Marant items!! I report her/them every now and again but nothing happens!!!


----------



## Kaypa

Jaded81 said:


> Argh it annoys the hell out of me that ebay continues to allow *edeura007* / *galyas11* to sell all those fake Isabel Marant items!! I report her/them every now and again but nothing happens!!!


That's horrible!  Sometimes I get the impression that sites like eBay and online marketplaces don't really feel the need or urgency to stop these kinds of sellers as long as the brand owner/trademark proprietor isn't complaining. That frustrates me a lot as well!


----------



## Kaypa

katl said:


> Hi, does anyone if www.montaignemarket.com is a trustworthy online store? I wanted to order some IM pieces from them, but wonder if they are reliable. Thanks for your help!


I don't have any personal experience with them, but I read on the Chloé Susanna boots subforum that someone had ordered there and that everything went smoothly. So, I guess they should be ok.


----------



## Jaded81

lil tote said:
			
		

> Got my bekkets in Gris yesterday. So excited!!



The colour is gorgeous! Looks fab on you!


----------



## Jaded81

Kaypa said:
			
		

> I purchased the Ruby shirt from the current Étoile Isabel Marant collection in the color khaki. It's such a comfortable shirt, wouldn't mind getting it in a different color as well!  Here's a pic of me wearing the Ruby, a short from the S/S 2012 collection (forgot the name) and the Merry sandals.



K you look incredibly chic! 

I have to admit that I ordered the Ruby Tee (in XS hope that will fit me?) after seeing you in it! Am also loving the Shorts! 

As for the Merry sandals, I have long skinny feet. Do you think they will be tight on me too? Also length wise, do they fit TTS? I am a 38.5 so not sure if I should size up or down?


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I just took some pictures of my Beketts and Bazils:


----------



## PHENOMENON

caroulemapoulen said:
			
		

> I just took some pictures of my Beketts and Bazils:



Holy cow! Amazing collection


----------



## caroulemapoulen

PHENOMENON said:


> Holy cow! Amazing collection



Thank you so much  I have still to wear the Gris, but I'm sure the day will come soon.


----------



## Porter

caroulemapoulen said:
			
		

> I just took some pictures of my Beketts and Bazils:



Wow wow!  Beautiful collection!  I love that funky red and aqua combo!  What year is that from?


----------



## Porter

caroulemapoulen said:
			
		

> Thank you so much  I have still to wear the Gris, but I'm sure the day will come soon.



BTW, I was so in awe of your shoes that I forgot to comment on your floor! That tile work is lovely!


----------



## lil tote

Jaded81 said:
			
		

> The colour is gorgeous! Looks fab on you!



Thank you!


----------



## lil tote

raradarling said:
			
		

> Fabulous!!!!



Thanks! Can't wait to pair them with different outfits


----------



## lil tote

Jayne1 said:
			
		

> Love!



Thanks Jayne1'


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Porter said:


> Wow wow!  Beautiful collection!  I love that funky red and aqua combo!  What year is that from?



Hmm, actually I'm not sure. BUT they're from one of the first collections, maybe even the first. I know there's only 30 pairs ever made. I was lucky enough to snatch mine up from eBay. And thank you so much! 



Porter said:


> BTW, I was so in awe of your shoes that I forgot to comment on your floor! That tile work is lovely!



Thank you! It's actually a carpet, it was used for the Munthe plus Simonsen show a year ago, and I was lucky enough to get the last part of it from the designer Naja. You can see more of it on my blog, just search for bedroom, I'm not sure if I'm allowed to post links to my blog anymore?


----------



## lil tote

If anyone is looking for a pair of Gris bekkets, Barney's at The Grove has them in a 36. 

I also spotted the all leather Dickers there in a 37. Really tempted to get those but they weren't in my size.


----------



## chicjean

Jaded81 said:
			
		

> Argh it annoys the hell out of me that ebay continues to allow edeura007 / galyas11 to sell all those fake Isabel Marant items!! I report her/them every now and again but nothing happens!!!



Same, I report them, too. Some of the stuff they post is too funny!


----------



## Jayne1

Jaded81 said:


> Argh it annoys the hell out of me that ebay continues to allow *edeura007* / *galyas11* to sell all those fake Isabel Marant items!! I report her/them every now and again but nothing happens!!!


She had another name too - *Carclaw* or something like that.

We always see her auctions because the seller lists for 3 days or less each time.  That way, her auctions always appear _at the top_, assuming you are searching for 'newly listed' each time.

We can't help but see her fake IM every time we go to ebay!


----------



## ElleFlowers

Brigitte031 said:


> Freedom of speech?
> 
> OH GOODNESS. I'm glad this is over. After mentioning I would file a complaint with the Konsumentköplagen and file a claim with my bank they responded.
> 
> UHM... theirs is an empty threat right? I'm not familiar with Swedish law but seriously... they would threaten me over negative publicity? If their customer service was just helpful from the get go it wouldn't have had to escalate to any of this. Such a headache.


 
Well thats sounds like a threat. I dont understand why they keep sending these negative e-mails, since Mrs H itself is causing the damage by sending out these emails (not you, you just shared them). I would not worry too much about it, I am not familiar with Swedish law (I do have Swedish lawyer friends though , but you should be allowed to tell the truth...
Good to hear that you are getting a refund, you were entitled to it under the applicable European laws anyway.


----------



## ElleFlowers

I just bought an amazing Isabel Marant Etoile jacket today, from the new collection. Its forest green and made from thin wool (and not itchy). The jacket was literally flying out of the store and was able to snatch the last item in stock! I paired it with my Itzel snake print jeans in green/yellow tones. So happy with it and not too expensive (EUR 309). The fabric is amazing. I havent found it online yet so I dont know the name of the jacket.


----------



## chicjean

ElleFlowers said:
			
		

> I just bought an amazing Isabel Marant Etoile jacket today, from the new collection. Its forest green and made from thin wool (and not itchy). The jacket was literally flying out of the store and was able to snatch the last item in stock! I paired it with my Itzel snake print jeans in green/yellow tones. So happy with it and not too expensive (EUR 309). The fabric is amazing. I havent found it online yet so I dont know the name of the jacket.



Congrats!!! Very pretty!


----------



## Kaypa

ElleFlowers said:


> I just bought an amazing Isabel Marant Etoile jacket today, from the new collection. Its forest green and made from thin wool (and not itchy). The jacket was literally flying out of the store and was able to snatch the last item in stock! I paired it with my Itzel snake print jeans in green/yellow tones. So happy with it and not too expensive (EUR 309). The fabric is amazing. I havent found it online yet so I dont know the name of the jacket.


Lovely jacket! Congrats! Did you get it from Donna Tienda? I see you also managed to find the snakeprint Itzels. I love how you paired them together.


----------



## Kaypa

Jaded81 said:


> K you look incredibly chic!
> 
> I have to admit that I ordered the Ruby Tee (in XS hope that will fit me?) after seeing you in it! Am also loving the Shorts!
> 
> As for the Merry sandals, I have long skinny feet. Do you think they will be tight on me too? Also length wise, do they fit TTS? I am a 38.5 so not sure if I should size up or down?


 
Thanks sweetie!  I think the XS should be ok for you. Which color did you get? Well, I am guessing that your feet are skinnier than mine, so they should fit you. Well, I did give you horrible advice on the Reas, which turned out to be a size too big for you if I remember correctly, so I am not sure. I ordered my regular size 40 and to me they are true to size. Maybe you should order the 38 if the Reas were one size too big? But I'm not sure. Which size Dickers do you have?


----------



## ElleFlowers

Yes Donna Tienda this afternoon.


----------



## ElleFlowers

Kaypa said:


> Lovely jacket! Congrats! Did you get it from Donna Tienda? I see you also managed to find the snakeprint Itzels. I love how you paired them together.


 

Yes the Itzels have feen found, half price! I attached another pic of the jacket in which you can see the model better and the fabric (it seems I cannot upload pics above 640 KB, so the quality is not the best)


----------



## Kaypa

caroulemapoulen said:


> I just took some pictures of my Beketts and Bazils:


Wow! Great collection you have there! Love them all!


----------



## Kaypa

ElleFlowers said:


> Yes the Itzels have feen found, half price! I attached another pic of the jacket in which you can see the model better and the fabric (it seems I cannot upload pics above 640 KB, so the quality is not the best)


Congrats with finding the Itzels for half price! Such a great deal. That jacket looks really nice! That fabric sure looks really soft. I thought so Donna Tienda, hehe. They also told me all their jackets are selling like crazy. Great timing for scoring the last one in stock!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Kaypa said:


> Wow! Great collection you have there! Love them all!



Thank you!  I'm very fond of each and single one of them.


----------



## soholaleni

ElleFlowers said:


> I just bought an amazing Isabel Marant Etoile jacket today, from the new collection. Its forest green and made from thin wool (and not itchy). The jacket was literally flying out of the store and was able to snatch the last item in stock! I paired it with my Itzel snake print jeans in green/yellow tones. So happy with it and not too expensive (EUR 309). The fabric is amazing. I havent found it online yet so I dont know the name of the jacket.



It's called the 'Pearl' jacket  

It looks great! Love it with the Itzels!


----------



## juneping

ElleFlowers said:


> I just bought an amazing Isabel Marant Etoile jacket today, from the new collection. Its forest green and made from thin wool (and not itchy). The jacket was literally flying out of the store and was able to snatch the last item in stock! I paired it with my Itzel snake print jeans in green/yellow tones. So happy with it and not too expensive (EUR 309). The fabric is amazing. I havent found it online yet so I dont know the name of the jacket.


congrats on the jacket and the itzel....half off...i am so jealous!!
looks great on you..



caroulemapoulen said:


> I just took some pictures of my Beketts and Bazils:



gorgy collection!!



lil tote said:


> Got my bekkets in Gris yesterday. So excited!!


the color is amazing!! i love gris....



Kaypa said:


> Thank you for your kind words!
> 
> 
> 
> That's so sweet of you and I totally agree! The posters here wear IM so much better than the models.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks June!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you HiromiT! The khaki has more (moss) green tones, I haven't detected any greyish undertones, if I'm correct. I really like the Merrys, but boy they are so narrow! My feet hurt after wearing them for a day. ush: I hope they will stretch over time. Only worn them twice. What color Ruby have you put on hold? I am also really liking the red one.



i just caved and got the ruby....now i blame you...j/k...
i got the black...
and i was also thinking the noua but i really have a hard time w/ gray....it just washes me out. i can see from the screen that the fabric is so soft like baby's butt...


----------



## angelastoel

ElleFlowers said:


> I just bought an amazing Isabel Marant Etoile jacket today, from the new collection. Its forest green and made from thin wool (and not itchy). The jacket was literally flying out of the store and was able to snatch the last item in stock! I paired it with my Itzel snake print jeans in green/yellow tones. So happy with it and not too expensive (EUR 309). The fabric is amazing. I havent found it online yet so I dont know the name of the jacket.



love the Itzels!!! 
are any more of them left? (size 38?)
I am wearing an old IM skirt and a IM inspired top from Maison Scotch (they have many IM inspired things)


----------



## Kaypa

juneping said:
			
		

> congrats on the jacket and the itzel....half off...i am so jealous!!
> looks great on you..
> 
> gorgy collection!!
> 
> the color is amazing!! i love gris....
> 
> i just caved and got the ruby....now i blame you...j/k...
> i got the black...
> and i was also thinking the noua but i really have a hard time w/ gray....it just washes me out. i can see from the screen that the fabric is so soft like baby's butt...



Lol, happy to be the enabler! Can't wait to see mod pics from you! That's a great decription, it really is that soft!


----------



## Kaypa

angelastoel said:
			
		

> love the Itzels!!!
> are any more of them left? (size 38?)
> I am wearing an old IM skirt and a IM inspired top from Maison Scotch (they have many IM inspired things)
> http://toothfairyfashiontale.blogspot.nl/2012/07/outfit-pink-details.html



You look absolutely stunning! Love the top and skirt!


----------



## chicjean

angelastoel said:
			
		

> love the Itzels!!!
> are any more of them left? (size 38?)
> I am wearing an old IM skirt and a IM inspired top from Maison Scotch (they have many IM inspired things)
> http://toothfairyfashiontale.blogspot.nl/2012/07/outfit-pink-details.html



Gorgeous!!! Love love love Maison Scotch, too.


----------



## am2022

Kaypa- love love the skirt on you!! So lovely!!!




Kaypa said:


> I don't have any personal experience with them, but I read on the Chloé Susanna boots subforum that someone had ordered there and that everything went smoothly. So, I guess they should be ok.


----------



## am2022

What a great jacket!!! Wear it
In good health!!!
We are pant sister but got the pepito version instead!!! Loving the comfort!!! I got the green itzel so yellow pepito this time around!

QUOTE=ElleFlowers;22482972]I just bought an amazing Isabel Marant Etoile jacket today, from the new collection. Its forest green and made from thin wool (and not itchy). The jacket was literally flying out of the store and was able to snatch the last item in stock! I paired it with my Itzel snake print jeans in green/yellow tones. So happy with it and not too expensive (EUR 309). The fabric is amazing. I havent found it online yet so I dont know the name of the jacket.[/QUOTE]


----------



## am2022

Lovely collection!!! Congrats!



caroulemapoulen said:


> I just took some pictures of my Beketts and Bazils:


----------



## klow-chloe'

If anyone is looking for the Bobby Mytheresa has received their stock. Please contact their customer service for Pre-order before they are available online if you don't want to miss them. I know for sure they receive the anthracite and taupe but there could be more colors that available.


----------



## pinkmotels

klow-chloe' said:


> If anyone is looking for the Bobby Mytheresa has received their stock. Please contact their customer service for Pre-order before they are available online if you don't want to miss them. I know for sure they receive the anthracite and taupe but there could be more colors that available.



thankyou for letting us know! Do they take pre-order payment online or does it need to be over the phone? I live in Australia and calling stores overseas is a bit of a hassle..


----------



## ElleFlowers

Thank you all for your comments! I will post some other pictures soon of my IM pieces.



chicjean said:


> Congrats!!! Very pretty!


 


Kaypa said:


> Congrats with finding the Itzels for half price! Such a great deal. That jacket looks really nice! That fabric sure looks really soft. I thought so Donna Tienda, hehe. They also told me all their jackets are selling like crazy. Great timing for scoring the last one in stock!


 


soholaleni said:


> It's called the 'Pearl' jacket
> 
> It looks great! Love it with the Itzels!


 


angelastoel said:


> love the Itzels!!!
> are any more of them left? (size 38?)
> I am wearing an old IM skirt and a IM inspired top from Maison Scotch (they have many IM inspired things)


 


amacasa said:


> What a great jacket!!! Wear it
> In good health!!!
> We are pant sister but got the pepito version instead!!! Loving the comfort!!! I got the green itzel so yellow pepito this time around!
> 
> QUOTE=ElleFlowers;22482972]I just bought an amazing Isabel Marant Etoile jacket today, from the new collection. Its forest green and made from thin wool (and not itchy). The jacket was literally flying out of the store and was able to snatch the last item in stock! I paired it with my Itzel snake print jeans in green/yellow tones. So happy with it and not too expensive (EUR 309). The fabric is amazing. I havent found it online yet so I dont know the name of the jacket.


[/QUOTE]


----------



## ElleFlowers

juneping said:


> congrats on the jacket and the itzel....half off...i am so jealous!!
> looks great on you..
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## ElleFlowers

Here are some IM jewellery pieces I have. I personally love the horn choker from the FW 2011 collection. Further you see the Ojiwbe boy necklace, wapi cuff and chandelier earrings, which I think are from the FW 2010 collection.
The herringbone bracelets are inspired (found them at Macy's


----------



## klow-chloe'

pinkmotels said:


> thankyou for letting us know! Do they take pre-order payment online or does it need to be over the phone? I live in Australia and calling stores overseas is a bit of a hassle..



Yes they do take the PRE-order via email. I'm in Sydney. You need to email their customer services Deniela that you would like to pre-order tell her which style, colour and size. If what you are after is available they then request you to provide them your credit card details including your billing address and the shipping address. If you purchased from them before and has the account with them ther isno problem PRE-order with Daniela.  She is fantastic. 
But if you are not comfortable to provide your cc details via email then you can call them or wait until the item is available online.
I PRE-order the Bazils and Bobby in Taupe with no problem. Good luck!


----------



## pinkmotels

klow-chloe' said:


> Yes they do take the PRE-order via email. I'm in Sydney. You need to email their customer services Deniela that you would like to pre-order tell her which style, colour and size. If what you are after is available they then request you to provide them your credit card details including your billing address and the shipping address. If you purchased from them before and has the account with them ther isno problem PRE-order with Daniela.  She is fantastic.
> But if you are not comfortable to provide your cc details via email then you can call them or wait until the item is available online.
> I PRE-order the Bazils and Bobby in Taupe with no problem. Good luck!



thankyou sooo much for this info! is her email just the contact email on mytheresa or is there one you're able to pm me with/pass on?


----------



## Lieke

Hi all! After following the thread for over a year I decided to post some pics from myself. Slowly my wardrobe almost solely contains IM pieces. Not that I mind... Some examples (excuse the pic overload girls...:





















Last week I bought my grey Beketts at Humanoid in Arnhem (in my shoe closet, together with other IM shoes as Gwen, Dicker, Bobby, Merry, Mony):





Yesterday I went to the sales in Antwerp and scored these pieces:









Oef... Currently I am saving up for the Kady jacket in black. So sorry to hear that Mrs. H has such poor customer service! I have seen it at the Bijenkorf in Amsterdam and the jacket is lovely! I am also tempted to go for the green colour.

Afraid that the Kady jacket will have to wait a little while tough as I am travelling to NY, San Fran, Las V and L.A. in september. Anyone knows some good stores where they sell IM in these places?

Love, Lieke


----------



## klow-chloe'

pinkmotels said:


> thankyou sooo much for this info! is her email just the contact email on mytheresa or is there one you're able to pm me with/pass on?


 
It's the contact email on their website.


----------



## Kaypa

Lieke said:
			
		

> Hi all! After following the thread for over a year I decided to post some pics from myself. Slowly my wardrobe almost solely contains IM pieces. Not that I mind... Some examples (excuse the pic overload girls...:
> 
> Last week I bought my grey Beketts at Humanoid in Arnhem (in my shoe closet, together with other IM shoes as Gwen, Dicket, Bobby, Merry):
> 
> Yesterday I went to the sales in Antwerp and scored these pieces:
> 
> Oef... Currently I am saving up for the Kady jacket in black. So sorry to hear that Mrs. H has such poor customer service! I have seen it at the Bijenkorf in Amsterdam and the jacket is lovely! I am also tempted to go for the green colour.
> 
> Afraid that the Kady jacket will have to wait a little while tough as I am travelling to NY, San Fran, Las V and L.A. in september. Anyone knows some good stores where they sell IM in these places?
> 
> Love, Lieke



Welcome Lieke! So happy to see more and more Dutch girls joining this IM thread!  And may I say wow! You have such a great and envious collection of IM! We have a lot of the same IM items as well! Do post more often and would love to see more mod pics!


----------



## Lieke

Kaypa said:


> Welcome Lieke! So happy to see more and more Dutch girls joining this IM thread!  And may I say wow! You have such a great and envious collection of IM! We have a lot of the same IM items as well! Do post more often and would love to see more mod pics!



Thanks Kaypa! Will do. I have a horrible, not so great mirror here but will ask the BF next time to take some pics. You have a wonderful blog (I've been reading it for a while now, you have amazing -and similar, style!)!


----------



## PHENOMENON

Lieke said:
			
		

> Hi all! After following the thread for over a year I decided to post some pics from myself. Slowly my wardrobe almost solely contains IM pieces. Not that I mind... Some examples (excuse the pic overload girls...:
> 
> Last week I bought my grey Beketts at Humanoid in Arnhem (in my shoe closet, together with other IM shoes as Gwen, Dicker, Bobby, Merry):
> 
> Yesterday I went to the sales in Antwerp and scored these pieces:
> 
> Oef... Currently I am saving up for the Kady jacket in black. So sorry to hear that Mrs. H has such poor customer service! I have seen it at the Bijenkorf in Amsterdam and the jacket is lovely! I am also tempted to go for the green colour.
> 
> Afraid that the Kady jacket will have to wait a little while tough as I am travelling to NY, San Fran, Las V and L.A. in september. Anyone knows some good stores where they sell IM in these places?
> 
> Love, Lieke



Very nice collection  I agree with Kaypa, nice to see more Dutchies around here


----------



## chicjean

ElleFlowers said:
			
		

> Here are some IM jewellery pieces I have. I personally love the horn choker from the FW 2011 collection. Further you see the Ojiwbe boy necklace, wapi cuff and chandelier earrings, which I think are from the FW 2010 collection.
> The herringbone bracelets are inspired (found them at Macy's



Very pretty!


----------



## chicjean

Lieke said:
			
		

> Hi all! After following the thread for over a year I decided to post some pics from myself. Slowly my wardrobe almost solely contains IM pieces. Not that I mind... Some examples (excuse the pic overload girls...:
> 
> Last week I bought my grey Beketts at Humanoid in Arnhem (in my shoe closet, together with other IM shoes as Gwen, Dicker, Bobby, Merry, Mony):
> 
> Yesterday I went to the sales in Antwerp and scored these pieces:
> 
> Oef... Currently I am saving up for the Kady jacket in black. So sorry to hear that Mrs. H has such poor customer service! I have seen it at the Bijenkorf in Amsterdam and the jacket is lovely! I am also tempted to go for the green colour.
> 
> Afraid that the Kady jacket will have to wait a little while tough as I am travelling to NY, San Fran, Las V and L.A. in september. Anyone knows some good stores where they sell IM in these places?
> 
> Love, Lieke



Such an amazing collection, congrats!!!!! 

There are, it seems from reading, lots of places in  LA, NYC, and SF that sell IM, not sure about Vegas though.... 

In LA, personally, I've shopped at Creatures of Comfort, Barney's, and Traffic LA. Apparently there is rumor of an IM store opening there soon....

Tonka may know more places in SF than me- although I have ordered from Elizabeth Charles before.

NYC has an IM shop, too, but ladies that live in NYC will probably be more help.... I know there are some boutiques in Brooklyn that carry IM, too.


----------



## juneping

i think in NYC...only barneys (60/madison ave) and IM soho sells IM....every barneys carries IM but the flagship carries the most complete collection.
but marant in europe is much cheaper...i think US price is about 20-30% more.


----------



## Lieke

chicjean said:


> Such an amazing collection, congrats!!!!!
> 
> There are, it seems from reading, lots of places in  LA, NYC, and SF that sell IM, not sure about Vegas though....
> 
> In LA, personally, I've shopped at Creatures of Comfort, Barney's, and Traffic LA. Apparently there is rumor of an IM store opening there soon....
> 
> Tonka may know more places in SF than me- although I have ordered from Elizabeth Charles before.
> 
> NYC has an IM shop, too, but ladies that live in NYC will probably be more help.... I know there are some boutiques in Brooklyn that carry IM, too.



Thanks girls! I already noticed that IM pricing is much higher in the US. If am lucky sale will sill be there half september?... Who knows, I might be lucky. Barney's is already on my to-go list in NY, but will def. check out the IM store in Soho, Creatures of Comfort in L.A and Traffic L.A. Thanks so much for your help ladies.

Good luck for all the girls pre-ordering their Betty's! They are fantastic! If you live in Belgium you should def. check out Step by Step.


----------



## Kaypa

amacasa said:


> Kaypa- love love the skirt on you!! So lovely!!!


 
Thanks amacasa! 



Lieke said:


> Thanks Kaypa! Will do. I have a horrible, not so great mirror here but will ask the BF next time to take some pics. You have a wonderful blog (I've been reading it for a while now, you have amazing -and similar, style!)!


 
Thank you Lieke for your kind words! I really appreciate it and am happy to hear that like my blog. I look forward to more pics from you!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

juneping said:


> gorgy collection!!



Thank you so much!!



Lieke said:


> Lovely colour of IM sneakers Caroulemapoulen! The red one is insane!



Thank you so much! And congrats on your Gris!!



amacasa said:


> Lovely collection!!! Congrats!



Thank you!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Oops. Wrong thread.


----------



## angelastoel

today, with my Reilly jacket and Dicker boots. As the back of this jacket is at least just as stunning as the front, this time also a back picture!


----------



## nycbagfiend

Lieke said:


> Thanks girls! I already noticed that IM pricing is much higher in the US. If am lucky sale will sill be there half september?... Who knows, I might be lucky. Barney's is already on my to-go list in NY, but will def. check out the IM store in Soho, Creatures of Comfort in L.A and Traffic L.A. Thanks so much for your help ladies.
> 
> Good luck for all the girls pre-ordering their Betty's! They are fantastic! If you live in Belgium you should def. check out Step by Step.



welcome to the board....very nice collection of IM!

i live in nyc--barneys and the IM flagship will likely have the largest collection of IM but there are a few others that carry some pieces--bergdorf goodman (i think mostly etoile, but have seen a mainline piece here and there) and a few random boutiques...off the top of my head, i think bird in brooklyn, creatures of  comfort and maryam nassir in LES...hmm, there are others but names are escaping me--i'll get back to you on those!

unfortunately, like juneping mentioned, US prices tend to be higher  but still worth a trip in case there's something in particular you can't find overseas!  also unfortunately, most sales tend to wrap up in august but y'never know--with the flailing economy, they may leave leftover s/s items out!


----------



## nycbagfiend

i've been out of town the last few days so lots of catching up to do here!  in the meantime, loving everyone's mod photos of late and congrats to flower on those awesome sale finds (i can't believe the bettys were half off!)...congrats also to brigitte for resolving that awful shopmrsh situation....ugh--i won't be visiting their site anytime soon!


----------



## juneping

angelastoel said:


> today, with my Reilly jacket and Dicker boots. As the back of this jacket is at least just as stunning as the front, this time also a back picture!



angela,
love both today and yesterday's outfits.
i love the pop of color (yesterday)
and i love the jacket w/ shorts on you....very casual and chic.


----------



## HiromiT

Ah, love the grey because it's such a nice contrast to the striped interior. It comes in black too: http://jonathanandolivia.com/NOUA-DOUBLE-JERSEY-NOIR.html

Haha, you have a lot of self-control if you tried it on 4 times before buying! I'd cave as soon as I put it on...so I haven't dare try it yet.

Only one more thing on my shopping list -- the Itzel printed cords, which I bought yesterday! I hope I won't regret them because they're so trendy. Obviously I can't wear them for years to come but hopefully I'll make the most of them this fall/winter!

As for my wishlist...oh, so many things! The Obli jacket, Nawel moto cardie, and of course the Noua. But I need to give my wallet a break first!

What's on your list??? 



Kaypa said:


> Oh no! I'm sure you will find the khaki as well. I got the Noua in grey. It was the only color the store I bought it from had in stock. What other colors do they come in? That fabric truly is amazing, isn't it?! I went back to the store prob about four times to try it on and finally caved. I'll try to take mod pics soon.
> 
> I was considering that too wearing them with thick socks, only the pain was holding me back until now. I might try that.
> 
> Do you have any other IM items on your shopping/wishlist?


----------



## HiromiT

Hi Jaded -- the XS should be good. You're more petite than me and XS fits me well. I tried on the S but it looked messy (too much fabric under the arms). Enjoy your Ruby!



Jaded81 said:


> K you look incredibly chic!
> 
> I have to admit that I ordered the Ruby Tee (in XS hope that will fit me?) after seeing you in it! Am also loving the Shorts!
> 
> As for the Merry sandals, I have long skinny feet. Do you think they will be tight on me too? Also length wise, do they fit TTS? I am a 38.5 so not sure if I should size up or down?


----------



## HiromiT

Your Pearl jacket looks fabulous on you! It's perfect with the snake print cords. 



ElleFlowers said:


> I just bought an amazing Isabel Marant Etoile jacket today, from the new collection. Its forest green and made from thin wool (and not itchy). The jacket was literally flying out of the store and was able to snatch the last item in stock! I paired it with my Itzel snake print jeans in green/yellow tones. So happy with it and not too expensive (EUR 309). The fabric is amazing. I havent found it online yet so I dont know the name of the jacket.


----------



## HiromiT

Oh my, such a wonderful IM collection! Thank you for posting...can't wait to see more! 



Lieke said:


> Hi all! After following the thread for over a year I decided to post some pics from myself. Slowly my wardrobe almost solely contains IM pieces. Not that I mind... Some examples (excuse the pic overload girls...:


----------



## chicjean

angelastoel said:
			
		

> today, with my Reilly jacket and Dicker boots. As the back of this jacket is at least just as stunning as the front, this time also a back picture!



Probably one of my favorite outfits you've posted! Love this!!


----------



## juneping

Lieke said:


> Hi all! After following the thread for over a year I decided to post some pics from myself. Slowly my wardrobe almost solely contains IM pieces. Not that I mind... Some examples (excuse the pic overload girls...:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last week I bought my grey Beketts at Humanoid in Arnhem (in my shoe closet, together with other IM shoes as Gwen, Dicker, Bobby, Merry, Mony):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I went to the sales in Antwerp and scored these pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oef... Currently I am saving up for the Kady jacket in black. So sorry to hear that Mrs. H has such poor customer service! I have seen it at the Bijenkorf in Amsterdam and the jacket is lovely! I am also tempted to go for the green colour.
> 
> Afraid that the Kady jacket will have to wait a little while tough as I am travelling to NY, San Fran, Las V and L.A. in september. Anyone knows some good stores where they sell IM in these places?
> 
> Love, Lieke



love every pieces....


----------



## juneping

HiromiT said:


> Hi Jaded -- the XS should be good. You're more petite than me and XS fits me well. I tried on the S but it looked messy (too much fabric under the arms). Enjoy your Ruby!



oh..what size are you? i am a US2...i got the S...TIA!!


----------



## HiromiT

I'm a US0 and flat-chested , so XS looked better on me. But sometimes I can go up to S in certain IM styles (e.g. Travis).



juneping said:


> oh..what size are you? i am a US2...i got the S...TIA!!


----------



## juneping

HiromiT said:


> I'm a US0 and flat-chested , so XS looked better on me. But sometimes I can go up to S in certain IM styles (e.g. Travis).



phew...so relieved...i was so afraid ordering the wrong size...thanks!!


----------



## HiromiT

Yay, glad you got the right size! 

That means Kaypa, Jaded, you, and me are Ruby quadruplets. 



juneping said:


> phew...so relieved...i was so afraid ordering the wrong size...thanks!!


----------



## juneping

HiromiT said:


> Yay, glad you got the right size!
> 
> That means Kaypa, Jaded, you, and me are Ruby quadruplets.



yay!! i am thinking about the noua...since i found out they have it in black....but i'll take a break for now.


----------



## HiromiT

I'm curious to find out what color stripes are inside the black Noua. The grey one has black stripes but they won't show up against black. I'll email/call Jonathan + Olivia.

Man, if you get the Noua, and both you and Kaypa post pics, I will be doomed!!! 



juneping said:


> yay!! i am thinking about the noua...since i found out they have it in black....but i'll take a break for now.


----------



## Kaypa

HiromiT said:
			
		

> Ah, love the grey because it's such a nice contrast to the striped interior. It comes in black too: http://jonathanandolivia.com/NOUA-DOUBLE-JERSEY-NOIR.html
> 
> Haha, you have a lot of self-control if you tried it on 4 times before buying! I'd cave as soon as I put it on...so I haven't dare try it yet.
> 
> Only one more thing on my shopping list -- the Itzel printed cords, which I bought yesterday! I hope I won't regret them because they're so trendy. Obviously I can't wear them for years to come but hopefully I'll make the most of them this fall/winter!
> 
> As for my wishlist...oh, so many things! The Obli jacket, Nawel moto cardie, and of course the Noua. But I need to give my wallet a break first!
> 
> What's on your list???



The black one looks nice as well!

I wish you were right, but unfortunately I have no self control whatsoever. I've been extremely bad ever since the Fall collection has been hitting the stores. I've purchased so many things. Yesterday I got the Ruby in red and the Jenny boots in black leather. I already got the Ruby in khaki, noua in grey, nuta skirt and the odelia coat in green. And tomorrow, the obli jacket will arrive from NAP, bu not sure if I will keep it. Depends on how wearable it will be. Naturally will let you know. Finally, I pre-ordered a pair of bazils and black bobbys. Whoops! My bank account hates me!

On my wishlist: the runway boots and I hope that's all, but I'm afraid I will be tempted by many other things...

Btw, I ordered the Lazio boots, but returned them. They were lovely, but I wasn't a fan of the goat fur. I hope next year IM will release the exact same design with leather and suede!


----------



## Kaypa

HiromiT said:
			
		

> I'm curious to find out what color stripes are inside the black Noua. The grey one has black stripes but they won't show up against black. I'll email/call Jonathan + Olivia.
> 
> Man, if you get the Noua, and both you and Kaypa post pics, I will be doomed!!!



Be prepared to be doomed then hehe, pics of the noua up somewhere this week!


----------



## juneping

Kaypa said:


> The black one looks nice as well!
> 
> I wish you were right, but unfortunately I have no self control whatsoever. I've been extremely bad ever since the Fall collection has been hitting the stores. I've purchased so many things. Yesterday I got the Ruby in red and the Jenny boots in black leather. I already got the Ruby in khaki, noua in grey, nuta skirt and the odelia coat in green. And tomorrow, the obli jacket will arrive from NAP, bu not sure if I will keep it. Depends on how wearable it will be. Naturally will let you know. Finally, I pre-ordered a pair of bazils and black bobbys. Whoops! My bank account hates me!
> 
> On my wishlist: the runway boots and I hope that's all, but I'm afraid I will be tempted by many other things...
> 
> Btw, I ordered the Lazio boots, but returned them. They were lovely, but I wasn't a fan of the goat fur. I hope next year IM will release the exact same design with leather and suede!



lol ...now we need some haul pix...
i thought marant made the suede and leather of the version...and i honestly love the lazio version. 
the obli jacket is sooo versatile...i am sure you'll love it..the cut is amazing....i just love the way it hangs....


----------



## jellybebe

Kaypa said:
			
		

> The black one looks nice as well!
> 
> I wish you were right, but unfortunately I have no self control whatsoever. I've been extremely bad ever since the Fall collection has been hitting the stores. I've purchased so many things. Yesterday I got the Ruby in red and the Jenny boots in black leather. I already got the Ruby in khaki, noua in grey, nuta skirt and the odelia coat in green. And tomorrow, the obli jacket will arrive from NAP, bu not sure if I will keep it. Depends on how wearable it will be. Naturally will let you know. Finally, I pre-ordered a pair of bazils and black bobbys. Whoops! My bank account hates me!
> 
> On my wishlist: the runway boots and I hope that's all, but I'm afraid I will be tempted by many other things...
> 
> Btw, I ordered the Lazio boots, but returned them. They were lovely, but I wasn't a fan of the goat fur. I hope next year IM will release the exact same design with leather and suede!



Omg NAP got the Obli jacket already? Very excited to see it on you, hope you post modeling pics! Very interested to hear about the fabric and how it drapes IRL.


----------



## chicjean

Kaypa said:
			
		

> The black one looks nice as well!
> 
> I wish you were right, but unfortunately I have no self control whatsoever. I've been extremely bad ever since the Fall collection has been hitting the stores. I've purchased so many things. Yesterday I got the Ruby in red and the Jenny boots in black leather. I already got the Ruby in khaki, noua in grey, nuta skirt and the odelia coat in green. And tomorrow, the obli jacket will arrive from NAP, bu not sure if I will keep it. Depends on how wearable it will be. Naturally will let you know. Finally, I pre-ordered a pair of bazils and black bobbys. Whoops! My bank account hates me!
> 
> On my wishlist: the runway boots and I hope that's all, but I'm afraid I will be tempted by many other things...
> 
> Btw, I ordered the Lazio boots, but returned them. They were lovely, but I wasn't a fan of the goat fur. I hope next year IM will release the exact same design with leather and suede!



Can't wait to see everything!!!


----------



## juneping

Kaypa said:


> Be prepared to be doomed then hehe, pics of the noua up somewhere this week!







have you tried this top nira? what's the diff between this top and noua??


----------



## pinknyanko

Lieke said:
			
		

> Thanks girls! I already noticed that IM pricing is much higher in the US. If am lucky sale will sill be there half september?... Who knows, I might be lucky. Barney's is already on my to-go list in NY, but will def. check out the IM store in Soho, Creatures of Comfort in L.A and Traffic L.A. Thanks so much for your help ladies.
> 
> Good luck for all the girls pre-ordering their Betty's! They are fantastic! If you live in Belgium you should def. check out Step by Step.



In SF you can find it in Barney's and a boutique called neda. Neda is a cool store in Hayes valley neighborhood in SF. Lots of other cool shops in the area. Nearby there's a place that makes fresh ice cream with liquid nitrogen with flavors such as earl grey. Lots of reasonable priced good eating in SF.


----------



## raradarling

hi ladies!

I know this listing has ended, but do these look authentic to you? I have never seen Willows in person, but I LOVE this colour combination. thx!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Kaypa

raradarling said:
			
		

> hi ladies!
> 
> I know this listing has ended, but do these look authentic to you? I have never seen Willows in person, but I LOVE this colour combination. thx!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p4340.l2557&item=170884891743&nma=true&rt=nc&si=2cWFA6MqYPDYb4B7QxB44bPnn0o%253D&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



These look authentic. That sure is a lovely color combination.


----------



## HiromiT

You are killing me!!!   What an amazing haul! I just Googled the Odelia and it looks so soft and cozy. 

Can't wait for your review of the Obli. I'm loving moto styles these days and just got the IRO Julianne. Wish I had waited so i can compare it with the obli cuz I really shouldn't get both.

The Lazios are so cool but yeah leather/suede would be easier to wear.




Kaypa said:


> The black one looks nice as well!
> 
> I wish you were right, but unfortunately I have no self control whatsoever. I've been extremely bad ever since the Fall collection has been hitting the stores. I've purchased so many things. Yesterday I got the Ruby in red and the Jenny boots in black leather. I already got the Ruby in khaki, noua in grey, nuta skirt and the odelia coat in green. And tomorrow, the obli jacket will arrive from NAP, bu not sure if I will keep it. Depends on how wearable it will be. Naturally will let you know. Finally, I pre-ordered a pair of bazils and black bobbys. Whoops! My bank account hates me!
> 
> On my wishlist: the runway boots and I hope that's all, but I'm afraid I will be tempted by many other things...
> 
> Btw, I ordered the Lazio boots, but returned them. They were lovely, but I wasn't a fan of the goat fur. I hope next year IM will release the exact same design with leather and suede!


----------



## Kaypa

juneping said:
			
		

> have you tried this top nira? what's the diff between this top and noua??



I haven't tried that top. Maybe HiromiT has. I think the diffence is material and thickness of the material. It looks like the nira is more of an actual long sleeve top and the noua is of thicker material, more leaning towards a thin sweatshirt.

EDIT: well looking at it again, I'm not sure. This one looks of very similar material, maybe different design?


----------



## flower71

I have been off these last few days...now I am dreaming of Michael Fassbender, I have a major crush on that guy, just saw Jane Eyre last night (it only made it to the theatres last week...)
Anyway, I have missed so much! where to start?
Thanks HiromiT and nycbagfiend


angelastoel said:


> today, with my Reilly jacket and Dicker boots. As the back of this jacket is at least just as stunning as the front, this time also a back picture!


I never really felt for this jacket, but you sublime it by dressing it down, you look awesome!


HiromiT said:


> Ah, love the grey because it's such a nice contrast to the striped interior. It comes in black too: http://jonathanandolivia.com/NOUA-DOUBLE-JERSEY-NOIR.html
> 
> Haha, you have a lot of self-control if you tried it on 4 times before buying! I'd cave as soon as I put it on...so I haven't dare try it yet.
> 
> Only one more thing on my shopping list -- the Itzel printed cords, which I bought yesterday! I hope I won't regret them because they're so trendy. Obviously I can't wear them for years to come but hopefully I'll make the most of them this fall/winter!
> 
> As for my wishlist...oh, so many things! The Obli jacket, Nawel moto cardie, and of course the Noua. But I need to give my wallet a break first!
> 
> What's on your list???


This is some wishlist! I try to avoid it because it just gets longer and longer



caroulemapoulen said:


> I just took some pictures of my Beketts and Bazils:


 Great collection of Beketts, I think you do have quite a few other pair of shoes...



Kaypa said:


> I purchased the Ruby shirt from the current Étoile Isabel Marant collection in the color khaki. It's such a comfortable shirt, wouldn't mind getting it in a different color as well!  Here's a pic of me wearing the Ruby, a short from the S/S 2012 collection (forgot the name) and the Merry sandals.


I had seen a part of the pic on your blog, and I am so happy to see the whole o utfit! So pretty, and sorry about the shoes. That's why I didn't even give them a try, I have wide feet


----------



## ElleFlowers

Wow you have a load of IM coming your way. I am jealous! Did you know that they have the Obli jacket at Donna Tienda too (in dark green very pretty). The fabric seemed soft and not itchy.

As mentioned above (by Hiromi re Itzels) I think that many IM pieces are very trendy, however I dont think that these items will go out of style very fast. I already think that some IM pieces are becoming classics. For example the Renells are very outspoken, however I think these jeans can be worn for a long time, including the Itzels. 

What do you all think, will many items last?  





Kaypa said:


> The black one looks nice as well!
> 
> I wish you were right, but unfortunately I have no self control whatsoever. I've been extremely bad ever since the Fall collection has been hitting the stores. I've purchased so many things. Yesterday I got the Ruby in red and the Jenny boots in black leather. I already got the Ruby in khaki, noua in grey, nuta skirt and the odelia coat in green. And tomorrow, the obli jacket will arrive from NAP, bu not sure if I will keep it. Depends on how wearable it will be. Naturally will let you know. Finally, I pre-ordered a pair of bazils and black bobbys. Whoops! My bank account hates me!
> 
> On my wishlist: the runway boots and I hope that's all, but I'm afraid I will be tempted by many other things...
> 
> Btw, I ordered the Lazio boots, but returned them. They were lovely, but I wasn't a fan of the goat fur. I hope next year IM will release the exact same design with leather and suede!


----------



## lala1

raradarling said:


> hi ladies!
> 
> I know this listing has ended, but do these look authentic to you? I have never seen Willows in person, but I LOVE this colour combination. thx!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Authentic, almost the same color combination, will be avaiable for 2013


----------



## flower71

lala1 said:


> Authentic, almost the same color combination, will be avaiable for 2013


How do you know this info? thanks again


----------



## flower71

ElleFlowers said:


> Wow you have a load of IM coming your way. I am jealous! Did you know that they have the Obli jacket at Donna Tienda too (in dark green very pretty). The fabric seemed soft and not itchy.
> 
> As mentioned above (by Hiromi re Itzels) I think that many IM pieces are very trendy, however I dont think that these items will go out of style very fast. I already think that some IM pieces are becoming classics. For example the Renells are very outspoken, however I think these jeans can be worn for a long time, including the Itzels.
> 
> *What do you all think, will many items last?*


*
* Hi, I really do think IM items (most of them) will last a long time. She creates the trend and many other designers are following her, even a few seasons away. Maybe tye die will go out of trend soon, but it always comes back anyway


----------



## ElleFlowers

flower71 said:


> [/B] Hi, I really do think IM items (most of them) will last a long time. She creates the trend and many other designers are following her, even a few seasons away. Maybe tye die will go out of trend soon, but it always comes back anyway


 
I was thinking the same, the tie dye might dissappear a bit, even though this style has been always there (at least in vacation style).

Anyone else, how about the Bekkets/Bazils?


----------



## ElleFlowers

lala1 said:


> Authentic, almost the same color combination, will be avaiable for 2013


 
This colour combination was absolutely my favourite, too bad that they did not come out this season. I now have the Bekkets in gris, which I think are lovely too ofcourse.  I think this colour combinations (the beige coloured and the gris) combines perfect with black (which I wear a lot)


----------



## lala1

ElleFlowers said:


> This colour combination was absolutely my  favourite, too bad that they did not come out this season. I now have  the Bekkets in gris, which I think are lovely too ofcourse.  I think  this colour combinations (the beige coloured and the gris) combines  perfect with black (which I wear a lot)



I also wear black most of the time, and cant wait for spring to come lol so I can get a pair in this color combination.



flower71 said:


> How do you know this info? thanks again



We sell Isabel Marant where I work


----------



## Kaypa

juneping said:


> lol ...now we need some haul pix...
> i thought marant made the suede and leather of the version...and i honestly love the lazio version.
> the obli jacket is sooo versatile...i am sure you'll love it..the cut is amazing....i just love the way it hangs....


 
Don't get me wrong! I think the Lazio is amazing and I was really impressed. However, I always have to consider if an item really fits my style and if I will wear it a lot. Especially if it's quite expensive. The goat fur was the only issue. I just don't think I will wear it a lot. If it was just suede and leather, it would have been a no brainer. I haven't spotted any Lazio boots in the suede/leather combo. Did you see it someplace? Will you be getting the Lazio? I think you also have the Mony boots if I'm correct, which I love by the way. I wish I had a pair of those.



jellybebe said:


> Omg NAP got the Obli jacket already? Very excited to see it on you, hope you post modeling pics! Very interested to hear about the fabric and how it drapes IRL.


 
NAP international has it already. Not sure about NAP US. I already tried it on in the store, it looks like it runs small. My package has arrived, but I'm at work at the moment. Will definitely post my 'review' here.



chicjean said:


> Can't wait to see everything!!!


 
Thanks! I've gone a bit overboard. 



HiromiT said:


> You are killing me!!!   What an amazing haul! I just Googled the Odelia and it looks so soft and cozy.
> 
> Can't wait for your review of the Obli. I'm loving moto styles these days and just got the IRO Julianne. Wish I had waited so i can compare it with the obli cuz I really shouldn't get both.
> 
> The Lazios are so cool but yeah leather/suede would be easier to wear.


 
The Odelia is a coat I will be wearing a lot with our horrible weather here. Will definitely let you know about the Obli! 



flower71 said:


> I have been off these last few days...now I am dreaming of Michael Fassbender, I have a major crush on that guy, just saw Jane Eyre last night (it only made it to the theatres last week...)
> Anyway, I have missed so much! where to start?
> Thanks HiromiT and nycbagfiend
> 
> I never really felt for this jacket, but you sublime it by dressing it down, you look awesome!
> This is some wishlist! I try to avoid it because it just gets longer and longer
> 
> Great collection of Beketts, I think you do have quite a few other pair of shoes...
> 
> 
> I had seen a part of the pic on your blog, and I am so happy to see the whole o utfit! So pretty, and sorry about the shoes. That's why I didn't even give them a try, I have wide feet


 
I already missed you here!  Thank you for your kind words!



ElleFlowers said:


> Wow you have a load of IM coming your way. I am jealous! Did you know that they have the Obli jacket at Donna Tienda too (in dark green very pretty). The fabric seemed soft and not itchy.
> 
> As mentioned above (by Hiromi re Itzels) I think that many IM pieces are very trendy, however I dont think that these items will go out of style very fast. I already think that some IM pieces are becoming classics. For example the Renells are very outspoken, however I think these jeans can be worn for a long time, including the Itzels.
> 
> What do you all think, will many items last?


 
Yeah, I saw the Obli in green at Donna Tienda. They only had a size 36 left. I purchased the momo at Donna Tienda, but had to exchange it for another item (I was allergic to the wool) and I tried almost every IM item they had there. Was eyeing the Obli, but decided to get the Odelia.


----------



## nelstar

Obli jacket in green sounds amazing!   I have the grey one in my shopping cart at NAP, but I think I may hold out for some other colours at other online stores (I have too many dark grey jackets as it is).

Does anyone know if any online stores (such as Matches or MyTheresa) may be stocking the Obli in other colours?   Thanks!


----------



## juneping

Kaypa said:


> Don't get me wrong! I think the Lazio is amazing and I was really impressed. However, I always have to consider if an item really fits my style and if I will wear it a lot. Especially if it's quite expensive. The goat fur was the only issue. I just don't think I will wear it a lot. If it was just suede and leather, it would have been a no brainer. I haven't spotted any Lazio boots in the suede/leather combo. Did you see it someplace? Will you be getting the Lazio? I think you also have the Mony boots if I'm correct, which I love by the way. I wish I had a pair of those.
> 
> 
> .



it's called amely...from the marantphile (blog)
http://marantphiles.com/2012/06/18/isabel-marant-boots/
i got the mony so i won't be getting the lazio...and i've been spending too much...i actually got the skirt from NAP int'l...it's about 100 less than the US...Thandie Newton  convinced me...


----------



## pinkmotels

thankyou so much klow-chloe for your tip about mytheresa! i should receive confirmation today that ive pre-ordered the bobby sneaker in taupe in my size, so excited for them to finally arrive! plus they were at least $200/$250 cheaper than ordering from the US. 

ps. anyone else interested in pre-ordering the bobby sneaker, email customer service on the website and the assistants name is Daniela. She is fantastic and really willing to help, amazing customer service (considering the shockers we've read about here off late)


----------



## birkingal

lil tote said:


> Got my bekkets in Gris yesterday. So excited!!



They're fabulous! Love the color.


----------



## raradarling

Kaypa said:


> These look authentic. That sure is a lovely color combination.



thanks, Kaypa!


----------



## raradarling

lala1 said:


> Authentic, almost the same color combination, will be avaiable for 2013



Oh wow, really!!? That's amazing. In that case, maybe I will have to hold out for those...these shoes on eBay are pretty expensive. I wonder if the new version for 2013 will be widely available? Do you know when they will hit the stores in 2013? 

thanks so much for the intel!


----------



## lapindelune

Anyone familiar with the knitwear sizing?
I'm thinking about a zip up cardigan/jacket in a size EU36.
It seems to be form fitting, but I am a UK6-8 and wonder if this will be large or small on me?

Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## ElleFlowers

lapindelune said:


> Anyone familiar with the knitwear sizing?
> I'm thinking about a zip up cardigan/jacket in a size EU36.
> It seems to be form fitting, but I am a UK6-8 and wonder if this will be large or small on me?
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated!


 
Do you have a link of the item in the webshop?


----------



## lapindelune

Here it is!


----------



## juneping

lapindelune said:
			
		

> Here it is!



I read that kaypa tried this and it's too long..hope she will stop by later....
I heard or thought it runs like lexy which is tts...


----------



## lapindelune

Thanks juneping! Not worried about length though, just the shoulders and chest (I'm kind of narrow there).


----------



## Lieke

juneping said:


> love every pieces....



Thanks so much Juneping! You have an awesome collection as well!!!! Always happy to read your style updates on your blog!


----------



## Lieke

HiromiT said:


> Oh my, such a wonderful IM collection! Thank you for posting...can't wait to see more!


Thanks so much! You're too sweet! .
Will update soon with some more!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

flower71 said:


> Great collection of Beketts, I think you do have quite a few other pair of shoes  ...



I surely do.


----------



## Kaypa

juneping said:


> it's called amely...from the marantphile (blog)
> http://marantphiles.com/2012/06/18/isabel-marant-boots/
> i got the mony so i won't be getting the lazio...and i've been spending too much...i actually got the skirt from NAP int'l...it's about 100 less than the US...Thandie Newton convinced me...
> cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/314620/314620_in_l.jpg


 
Thanks June, too bad it's from two years ago. I hope IM she will release the Amely again in the near future . That is a gorgeous skirt. I think it would look great on you! I don't think I could pull that one off. Please post mod pics!


----------



## IreneMaria

Kaypa this is my first post so I don't know how to reply on you previous post yet . But I thought you might want to know that l'altradonna in Rotterdam is getting the amely boots (without the pony hair). There is already a waiting list for them (am on it) so you could give them a call when your interested!


----------



## IreneMaria

Not sure if they are called amely again but they look the same, saw them on a picture.


----------



## Kaypa

lapindelune said:


> Here it is!


 


juneping said:


> I read that kaypa tried this and it's too long..hope she will stop by later....
> I heard or thought it runs like lexy which is tts...


 
Here I am.  Yes, I tried this one. I find it a bit too long for me. I will have to guess, but I think it's about 2 inches longer than the Lexy. Also, the material is made of thicker material than the Lexy. Finally, I think it runs fairly true to size. I hope this helps.


----------



## Kaypa

IreneMaria said:


> Kaypa this is my first post so I don't know how to reply on you previous post yet . But I thought you might want to know that l'altradonna in Rotterdam is getting the amely boots (without the pony hair). There is already a waiting list for them (am on it) so you could give them a call when your interested!


 


IreneMaria said:


> Not sure if they are called amely again but they look the same, saw them on a picture.


 
Hi IreneMaria, welcome to this thread and thanks so much for the heads up! I will give them a ring tomorrow. I wasn't aware that there's another store in Rotterdam selling IM. I thought Wendela van Dijk was the only one. Oh, I had given up on these and was planning to get the runway boots (Milwauki, Blackson, or how they are called). Decisions, decisions!


----------



## chicjean

juneping said:
			
		

> it's called amely...from the marantphile (blog)
> http://marantphiles.com/2012/06/18/isabel-marant-boots/
> i got the mony so i won't be getting the lazio...and i've been spending too much...i actually got the skirt from NAP int'l...it's about 100 less than the US...Thandie Newton  convinced me...



I knew you were going to get this!!! I love it so much, can't wait to see mods!


----------



## soholaleni

Kaypa said:


> Hi IreneMaria, welcome to this thread and thanks so much for the heads up! I will give them a ring tomorrow. I wasn't aware that there's another store in Rotterdam selling IM. I thought Wendela van Dijk was the only one. Oh, I had given up on these and was planning to get the runway boots (Milwauki, Blackson, or how they are called). Decisions, decisions!



Please get the runway boots so I can live vicariously through you!!! haha. Or you could get both  I hope to get the runway ones as well but my list is looong so we shall see!


----------



## lala1

raradarling said:
			
		

> Oh wow, really!!? That's amazing. In that case, maybe I will have to hold out for those...these shoes on eBay are pretty expensive. I wonder if the new version for 2013 will be widely available? Do you know when they will hit the stores in 2013?
> 
> thanks so much for the intel!



I don't know how many stores bought this version but from 2013 there will be a maximum of how many shoes each store Can buy, im not sure  how many but now it Can only be 30% of your order so I guess it Will be even more difficult to her your hands on them.


----------



## raradarling

soholaleni said:


> Please get the runway boots so I can live vicariously through you!!! haha. Or you could get both  I hope to get the runway ones as well but my list is looong so we shall see!



I wonder when the runway boots will start to hit the stores? LVR had their pre-orders for Oct 15 delivery. I can't wait!!


----------



## raradarling

lala1 said:


> I don't know how many stores bought this version but from 2013 there will be a maximum of how many shoes each store Can buy, im not sure  how many but now it Can only be 30% of your order so I guess it Will be even more difficult to her your hands on them.



uh-oh!!! Well, I will have to keep very close watch bc I LOVE this colour combo. I think I will hold off on all IM sneakers this season in hopes of getting those instead. 

Does your store take pre-orders?


----------



## lapindelune

Kaypa said:


> Here I am.  Yes, I tried this one. I find it a bit too long for me. I will have to guess, but I think it's about 2 inches longer than the Lexy. Also, the material is made of thicker material than the Lexy. Finally, I think it runs fairly true to size. I hope this helps.



Thanks so much!


----------



## lala1

raradarling said:


> uh-oh!!! Well, I will have to keep very close watch bc I LOVE this colour combo. I think I will hold off on all IM sneakers this season in hopes of getting those instead.
> 
> Does your store take pre-orders?




No Im sorry we dont, our policy is, that everyone deserves a chance to  get them. To give you a heads up, every single one was sold out in  one day, and we did order a lot more than Netaporter ect. Its crazy to think that when the first model came in the store we sold them 50% off because nobody liked them


----------



## lala1

Here are my Bazil's I love that they have changed the box also


----------



## Kaypa

lala1 said:


> Here are my Bazil's I love that they have changed the box also


Wow! They look gorgeous! Congrats! May I ask in which country your store is located? I am still waiting for the Bazils to arrive in Holland and it takes forever... ullhair:


----------



## Kaypa

soholaleni said:


> Please get the runway boots so I can live vicariously through you!!! haha. Or you could get both  I hope to get the runway ones as well but my list is looong so we shall see!


I was hoping you would be getting them... oh my list is also way too long...


----------



## chicjean

lala1 said:
			
		

> Here are my Bazil's I love that they have changed the box also



Congrats!!  Still waiting for mine to be shipped..., love these on you!!


----------



## PHENOMENON

lala1 said:
			
		

> Here are my Bazil's I love that they have changed the box also



Gorgeous!


----------



## PHENOMENON

Kaypa said:
			
		

> Wow! They look gorgeous! Congrats! May I ask in which country your store is located? I am still waiting for the Bazils to arrive in Holland and it takes forever... ullhair:



Did you pre order them?


----------



## soholaleni

raradarling said:


> I wonder when the runway boots will start to hit the stores? LVR had their pre-orders for Oct 15 delivery. I can't wait!!



I know!! I would say the sooner the better, but I haven't saved enough for them yet, so I'm okay if it takes a little longer 



Kaypa said:


> I was hoping you would be getting them... oh my list is also way too long...



Ultimately I probably will!! I will make sacrifices for those babies


----------



## lala1

Thank you ladies


----------



## raradarling

lala1 said:


> No Im sorry we dont, our policy is, that everyone deserves a chance to  get them. To give you a heads up, every single one was sold out in  one day, and we did order a lot more than Netaporter ect. Its crazy to think that when the first model came in the store we sold them 50% off because nobody liked them




Whoa! 50% off is crazy! How things change.   thank you for your help! If you hear when they will be released for sale in the new year please post on the forum so I can keep a close eye on the internet! I'd hate to miss them again!  THANKS!


----------



## raradarling

soholaleni said:


> I know!! I would say the sooner the better, but I haven't saved enough for them yet, so I'm okay if it takes a little longer
> 
> Haha! Agreed!!


----------



## Kaypa

PHENOMENON said:
			
		

> Did you pre order them?



Yes I did.


----------



## Pembldon

Hi, I've been following this thread fo a while. Am new to tpf but wear a lot of IM so thought it was about time I signed up so I could share. Will try and post some pics once I've worked out how, have bought the momo, a denim shirt and the khaki Dickers from the new season (so far). However, I was wondering if anyone has seen a bracelet from SS11 lurking around, maybe in smaller boutiques somewhere. It's a kind of friendship bracelet made of shell called Out of Africa. It recently came up on the outnet and I missed it but have been trying to hunt one down for ages. Thought this might be a good place to try, everyone seems so friendly.


----------



## mnpurselover

I am posting here as well as boots thread cuz it seems as though this gets more activity and i'm in a tizzy over here over my first pair of Dickers.

So.  I am a pretty true US 8.  I ordered camel Dickers from NAP in both 38 and 39.  How are they supposed to fit?  I am so confused!

38: good with no socks.  with THIN socks they feel a little snug, not awful.
39: a little too loose without socks.  With thin socks they feel okay, some heel slippage.

Help!  

Do you wear socks with your boots?  Do they stretch?  I am so confused.


----------



## Kaypa

Pembldon said:
			
		

> Hi, I've been following this thread fo a while. Am new to tpf but wear a lot of IM so thought it was about time I signed up so I could share. Will try and post some pics once I've worked out how, have bought the momo, a denim shirt and the khaki Dickers from the new season (so far). However, I was wondering if anyone has seen a bracelet from SS11 lurking around, maybe in smaller boutiques somewhere. It's a kind of friendship bracelet made of shell called Out of Africa. It recently came up on the outnet and I missed it but have been trying to hunt one down for ages. Thought this might be a good place to try, everyone seems so friendly.



Welcome! Do you have a picture? That would be helpful!


----------



## Pembldon

mnpurselover said:


> I am posting here as well as boots thread cuz it seems as though this gets more activity and i'm in a tizzy over here over my first pair of Dickers.
> 
> So.  I am a pretty true US 8.  I ordered camel Dickers from NAP in both 38 and 39.  How are they supposed to fit?  I am so confused!
> 
> 38: good with no socks.  with THIN socks they feel a little snug, not awful.
> 39: a little too loose without socks.  With thin socks they feel okay, some heel slippage.
> 
> Help!
> 
> Do you wear socks with your boots?  Do they stretch?  I am so confused.



Hi, I read your post on the boots thread. I'm a UK 7 and had the same dilemma last year with the Dickers. I went for the 41 which were the bigger ones as i got the fear about having boots that were too tight and never ending up wearing them. I've found that they have given and are a bit annoying. I've bought the khaki this season and have gone for the 40 and although they feel quite snug I think it was the right decision. You can always wear a very thin pop sock/ footsie which also is good for showing a bit of ankle and they will give a bit. Hope this helps


----------



## juneping

mnpurselover said:
			
		

> I am posting here as well as boots thread cuz it seems as though this gets more activity and i'm in a tizzy over here over my first pair of Dickers.
> 
> So.  I am a pretty true US 8.  I ordered camel Dickers from NAP in both 38 and 39.  How are they supposed to fit?  I am so confused!
> 
> 38: good with no socks.  with THIN socks they feel a little snug, not awful.
> 39: a little too loose without socks.  With thin socks they feel okay, some heel slippage.
> 
> Help!
> 
> Do you wear socks with your boots?  Do they stretch?  I am so confused.



I thought this seasons dicker is a little snug...I had two pairs one from last season and one from this season. The older pair I could put an insole and I couldn't do it for the new pair.
I wear socks...I couldn't wear the thin like tights socks...too slippery for my feet. I wear cotton socks but not the thick types. I got two pairs at Muji and they are perfect. HTH


----------



## Pembldon

Kaypa said:


> Welcome! Do you have a picture? That would be helpful!



Ok hope this is it http://www.theoutnet.com/product/113313


----------



## Kaypa

mnpurselover said:
			
		

> I am posting here as well as boots thread cuz it seems as though this gets more activity and i'm in a tizzy over here over my first pair of Dickers.
> 
> So.  I am a pretty true US 8.  I ordered camel Dickers from NAP in both 38 and 39.  How are they supposed to fit?  I am so confused!
> 
> 38: good with no socks.  with THIN socks they feel a little snug, not awful.
> 39: a little too loose without socks.  With thin socks they feel okay, some heel slippage.
> 
> Help!
> 
> Do you wear socks with your boots?  Do they stretch?  I am so confused.



I wear mine with socks or if I wear them without socks, I put an insole in them. They were a bit snug with socks when I just got them, but they stretched a little after some wear. IMO, they should feel ok/comfortable with socks, but maybe that's just me. I like to be able to wear them comfortably in the Fall and Winter when I need socks in this country. Hopefully some others can chime in.


----------



## juneping

mnpurselover said:
			
		

> I am posting here as well as boots thread cuz it seems as though this gets more activity and i'm in a tizzy over here over my first pair of Dickers.
> 
> So.  I am a pretty true US 8.  I ordered camel Dickers from NAP in both 38 and 39.  How are they supposed to fit?  I am so confused!
> 
> 38: good with no socks.  with THIN socks they feel a little snug, not awful.
> 39: a little too loose without socks.  With thin socks they feel okay, some heel slippage.
> 
> Help!
> 
> Do you wear socks with your boots?  Do they stretch?  I am so confused.



Oh I am a US7 and got the 37....I have narrow feet...wide shoes always give me blister or tire my feet...


----------



## Kaypa

Pembldon said:
			
		

> Ok hope this is it http://www.theoutnet.com/product/113313



Unfortunately,I haven't seen that specific bracelet, but on this site they do have a lot of IM bracelets on sale, if you would be willing to consider an alternative: http://www.monnierfreres.fr/frfr/les-marques/isabel-marant_b96190/bijoux_u6.html


----------



## Pembldon

Thank you. Yes I've checked them out and they've got some good deals and on a side note they have a very good jerome dreyfuss selection at quite competetive prices but I'm afraid it's that one I've got my heart set on


----------



## am2022

Kaypa, oooh.. you got the odelia... please do post mod pics and reviews... been eyeing that as well!!! can't wait!


----------



## chicjean

does anyone know which stores in the US will be carrying the Obli in the light gray, like the one that was on presale at LVR? kicking myself for not getting that when I had the chance.... but it's still early in the season....


----------



## juneping

chicjean said:
			
		

> does anyone know which stores in the US will be carrying the Obli in the light gray, like the one that was on presale at LVR? kicking myself for not getting that when I had the chance.... but it's still early in the season....



Nap will ... It's just its not showing up yet...


----------



## am2022

a little inspiration pic as isabel is looking so cute in this!


----------



## raradarling

mnpurselover said:


> I am posting here as well as boots thread cuz it seems as though this gets more activity and i'm in a tizzy over here over my first pair of Dickers.
> 
> So.  I am a pretty true US 8.  I ordered camel Dickers from NAP in both 38 and 39.  How are they supposed to fit?  I am so confused!
> 
> 38: good with no socks.  with THIN socks they feel a little snug, not awful.
> 39: a little too loose without socks.  With thin socks they feel okay, some heel slippage.
> 
> Help!
> 
> Do you wear socks with your boots?  Do they stretch?  I am so confused.



Hi there!

I am a US8, too. With all IM shoes I wear a FR39. But, in this season's Dickers I bought a FR38!! I worried I had made a mistake bc they were a tad snug across the widest part of the foot. But, I wore them all day on Saturday and they have already started to stretch. Even with the FR38 my heel moves a tiny bit. So, I am now happy I didn't get the FR39 bc I'm sure once the suede stretches (which it will) they would be way too big and cause blisters.

hope this helps!


----------



## Jayne1

Pembldon said:


> Hi, I've been following this thread fo a while. Am new to tpf but wear a lot of IM so thought it was about time I signed up so I could share. Will try and post some pics once I've worked out how, have bought the momo, a denim shirt and the khaki Dickers from the new season (so far). However, I was wondering if anyone has seen a bracelet from SS11 lurking around, maybe in smaller boutiques somewhere. It's a kind of friendship bracelet made of shell called Out of Africa. It recently came up on the outnet and I missed it but have been trying to hunt one down for ages. Thought this might be a good place to try, everyone seems so friendly.


You'll have to wait for something to pop up on eBay.

I have two of those Out of Africa necklaces and since they are from 2011, I doubt any actual stores will get some.... I think they went on sale and sold out.

It's funny, because I decided I wanted those 2011 herringbone bracelets _this_ summer... after passing them up on sale _last _summer!  So I've been checking eBay too...


----------



## Jayne1

So... I want to buy a long sleeve, or short sleeve tee or light sweater, not wool.  Which is the one to look for?

I tried on a long sleeve tee in the store, but it was so sheer, I needed one of my Janet or Joseph tanks from S/S 2012 to wear under it, and I don't want that this time.

Any recommendations?  I may have to shop on-line...


----------



## Natalie 2288

Hi everyone just received my IM sneakers can I ask I've been checking online regarding fakes I bought mine from gebnegozionline.com it say that the original ones have  a genuine  Leather  verification  tag sewn on the fastener mine does have a genuine leather verification tag but it's not sewn on ?? Also the colour is rubbing off a little on the inside of the sneaker I got the red ones has only else had the same? This website that I bought that from seems ligit but just a little concerned.


----------



## Brigitte031

Natalie 2288 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone just received my IM sneakers can I ask I've been checking online regarding fakes I bought mine from gebnegozionline.com it say that the original ones have  a genuine  Leather  verification  tag sewn on the fastener mine does have a genuine leather verification tag but it's not sewn on ?? Also the colour is rubbing off a little on the inside of the sneaker I got the red ones has only else had the same? This website that I bought that from seems ligit but just a little concerned.



Yeah my red ones from Morgan Clare are bleeding red onto the white of the inside of the shoe. It doesn't bother me though...  just normal wear.


----------



## Natalie 2288

Brigitte031 said:


> Yeah my red ones from Morgan Clare are bleeding red onto the white of the inside of the shoe. It doesn't bother me though...  just normal wear.


Thanks briggitte031 also was your leather verification tag just such on and not sewn in?


----------



## Natalie 2288

Sorry stuck on!


----------



## raradarling

Natalie 2288 said:


> Sorry stuck on!



Hi Natalie!

I don't have these specific shoes but all of my IM shoes have the leather info tag stuck on - like a sticker. tends to be on the sole of the shoe. But, again, I don't have the red sneakers - but I think yours are probably fine!!


----------



## Pembldon

Jayne1 said:


> You'll have to wait for something to pop up on eBay.
> 
> I have two of those Out of Africa necklaces and since they are from 2011, I doubt any actual stores will get some.... I think they went on sale and sold out.
> 
> It's funny, because I decided I wanted those 2011 herringbone bracelets _this_ summer... after passing them up on sale _last _summer!  So I've been checking eBay too...


 thanks I think e bay is my only option now. It was just because I managed to get a couple of the colour pop and simple me bracelets that were left over from last year by calling around some smaller boutiques. Funny I saw them all last year and it did nothing for me, looks like I'm a bit late to join the party


----------



## ElleFlowers

I am wearing the Bekket Gris here with my leather leggings and IM top. I love this colour because it combines so well with black! I bought these in Antwerpen.
Hope that the Bazils will hit the stores soon also. Hope you like my outfit


----------



## ElleFlowers

What do you guys think of this boot? Its a bit of an infringement (March 23 is the brand). These boots were for sale in a couple stores in Antwerp (not that cheap EUR 300).


----------



## blair king

http://www.isabelmarantsneakersmart.com/
good looking!!!!


----------



## ElleFlowers

blair king said:


> http://www.isabelmarantsneakersmart.com/
> good looking!!!!


Hi Blair, is that a real website in your link?


----------



## klow-chloe'

pinkmotels said:


> thankyou so much klow-chloe for your tip about mytheresa! i should receive confirmation today that ive pre-ordered the bobby sneaker in taupe in my size, so excited for them to finally arrive! plus they were at least $200/$250 cheaper than ordering from the US.
> 
> ps. anyone else interested in pre-ordering the bobby sneaker, email customer service on the website and the assistants name is Daniela. She is fantastic and really willing to help, amazing customer service (considering the shockers we've read about here off late)



You're very welcome! Enjoys the Bobby's 

I PRE-ordered the taupe too. Can't wait to receive them.


----------



## IreneMaria

Kaypa said:


> Hi IreneMaria, welcome to this thread and thanks so much for the heads up! I will give them a ring tomorrow. I wasn't aware that there's another store in Rotterdam selling IM. I thought Wendela van Dijk was the only one. Oh, I had given up on these and was planning to get the runway boots (Milwauki, Blackson, or how they are called). Decisions, decisions!



Thanks, your welcome. The store isn't in the city centre so maybe that's why it's less known as Wendela van Dijk. For clothes they only sell Etoile, but they do sell shoes from the main line. Good luck deciding over all those beautiful shoes!


----------



## jellybebe

chicjean said:
			
		

> does anyone know which stores in the US will be carrying the Obli in the light gray, like the one that was on presale at LVR? kicking myself for not getting that when I had the chance.... but it's still early in the season....



I'm thinking it will show up on NAP US soon too, seems to be just a matter of time! I'm also interested but will wait for more reviews as it might be too similar to another jacket I have from the main line.


----------



## Kaypa

ElleFlowers said:


> I am wearing the Bekket Gris here with my leather leggings and IM top. I love this colour because it combines so well with black! I bought these in Antwerpen.
> Hope that the Bazils will hit the stores soon also. Hope you like my outfit


 
I love your look and those sneakers are gorgeous! I am also hoping those Bazils will arrive in Holland soon.



ElleFlowers said:


> What do you guys think of this boot? Its a bit of an infringement (March 23 is the brand). These boots were for sale in a couple stores in Antwerp (not that cheap EUR 300).


 
Those boots look great, they do look like an identical copy of the IM boots. Will you be getting a pair?


----------



## ElleFlowers

Kaypa said:


> I love your look and those sneakers are gorgeous! I am also hoping those Bazils will arrive in Holland soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Those boots look great, they do look like an identical copy of the IM boots. Will you be getting a pair?


 

I am not sure, I dont think the Mony Boots are about to return soon (or the Amely), so I am very tempted


----------



## Jaded81

ElleFlowers said:
			
		

> Hi Blair, is that a real website in your link?



I doubt it judging from the number of posts this person has


----------



## Jaded81

ElleFlowers said:
			
		

> What do you guys think of this boot? Its a bit of an infringement (March 23 is the brand). These boots were for sale in a couple stores in Antwerp (not that cheap EUR 300).



Wow that is pretty pricey for a copy. Maybe you should scout eBay or bonanza?


----------



## Jaded81

ElleFlowers said:
			
		

> I am wearing the Bekket Gris here with my leather leggings and IM top. I love this colour because it combines so well with black! I bought these in Antwerpen.
> Hope that the Bazils will hit the stores soon also. Hope you like my outfit



Love it! The colour is beautiful!


----------



## Jaded81

Natalie 2288 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone just received my IM sneakers can I ask I've been checking online regarding fakes I bought mine from gebnegozionline.com it say that the original ones have  a genuine  Leather  verification  tag sewn on the fastener mine does have a genuine leather verification tag but it's not sewn on ?? Also the colour is rubbing off a little on the inside of the sneaker I got the red ones has only else had the same? This website that I bought that from seems ligit but just a little concerned.



Hmm never heard of that site? Anyone else purchased from them before?


----------



## Jaded81

amacasa said:
			
		

> a little inspiration pic as isabel is looking so cute in this!



Thanks for the pic! Never seen this one before!


----------



## Jaded81

juneping said:
			
		

> Nap will ... It's just its not showing up yet...



It is up on the international site


----------



## Jaded81

mnpurselover said:
			
		

> I am posting here as well as boots thread cuz it seems as though this gets more activity and i'm in a tizzy over here over my first pair of Dickers.
> 
> So.  I am a pretty true US 8.  I ordered camel Dickers from NAP in both 38 and 39.  How are they supposed to fit?  I am so confused!
> 
> 38: good with no socks.  with THIN socks they feel a little snug, not awful.
> 39: a little too loose without socks.  With thin socks they feel okay, some heel slippage.
> 
> Help!
> 
> Do you wear socks with your boots?  Do they stretch?  I am so confused.



I had the same problem. I typically wear 39 in IM shoes but the 39 Khaki was too big and the 38 was a little snug lengthwise but still had heel slippage. But i guess it is because ibhave very skinny herls and ankles and the opening of the boots are wide. So ended up keeping the 38 and wear it barefoot. It seems to have stretched a little after a couple of wears. HTH


----------



## Jaded81

Pembldon said:
			
		

> Hi, I've been following this thread fo a while. Am new to tpf but wear a lot of IM so thought it was about time I signed up so I could share. Will try and post some pics once I've worked out how, have bought the momo, a denim shirt and the khaki Dickers from the new season (so far). However, I was wondering if anyone has seen a bracelet from SS11 lurking around, maybe in smaller boutiques somewhere. It's a kind of friendship bracelet made of shell called Out of Africa. It recently came up on the outnet and I missed it but have been trying to hunt one down for ages. Thought this might be a good place to try, everyone seems so friendly.



Welcome to the thread!


----------



## Jaded81

lala1 said:
			
		

> Here are my Bazil's I love that they have changed the box also



Wow they are exquisite! Me too love that the box is more substantial and posh this year!


----------



## Jaded81

lala1 said:
			
		

> No Im sorry we dont, our policy is, that everyone deserves a chance to  get them. To give you a heads up, every single one was sold out in  one day, and we did order a lot more than Netaporter ect. Its crazy to think that when the first model came in the store we sold them 50% off because nobody liked them



Could you pm me the name of your store and website? Also do you ship to Asia?


----------



## Jaded81

IreneMaria said:
			
		

> Kaypa this is my first post so I don't know how to reply on you previous post yet . But I thought you might want to know that l'altradonna in Rotterdam is getting the amely boots (without the pony hair). There is already a waiting list for them (am on it) so you could give them a call when your interested!



Welcome to the thread!

Do they ship internationally?


----------



## Jaded81

pinkmotels said:
			
		

> thankyou so much klow-chloe for your tip about mytheresa! i should receive confirmation today that ive pre-ordered the bobby sneaker in taupe in my size, so excited for them to finally arrive! plus they were at least $200/$250 cheaper than ordering from the US.
> 
> ps. anyone else interested in pre-ordering the bobby sneaker, email customer service on the website and the assistants name is Daniela. She is fantastic and really willing to help, amazing customer service (considering the shockers we've read about here off late)



Do they have a list of pre order items?


----------



## Jaded81

juneping said:
			
		

> it's called amely...from the marantphile (blog)
> http://marantphiles.com/2012/06/18/isabel-marant-boots/
> i got the mony so i won't be getting the lazio...and i've been spending too much...i actually got the skirt from NAP int'l...it's about 100 less than the US...Thandie Newton  convinced me...



Congrats! Can't wait to see how you style it!


----------



## Jaded81

Kaypa said:
			
		

> The black one looks nice as well!
> 
> I wish you were right, but unfortunately I have no self control whatsoever. I've been extremely bad ever since the Fall collection has been hitting the stores. I've purchased so many things. Yesterday I got the Ruby in red and the Jenny boots in black leather. I already got the Ruby in khaki, noua in grey, nuta skirt and the odelia coat in green. And tomorrow, the obli jacket will arrive from NAP, bu not sure if I will keep it. Depends on how wearable it will be. Naturally will let you know. Finally, I pre-ordered a pair of bazils and black bobbys. Whoops! My bank account hates me!
> 
> On my wishlist: the runway boots and I hope that's all, but I'm afraid I will be tempted by many other things...
> 
> Btw, I ordered the Lazio boots, but returned them. They were lovely, but I wasn't a fan of the goat fur. I hope next year IM will release the exact same design with leather and suede!



Holy Moley! What a haul!! Thanks for the sizing advice! I got the Ruby in Black. Still no word from La Garconne though  can't wait to see the nuoa on you! Was thinking of getting it but wasn't sure


----------



## Jaded81

HiromiT said:
			
		

> Hi Jaded -- the XS should be good. You're more petite than me and XS fits me well. I tried on the S but it looked messy (too much fabric under the arms). Enjoy your Ruby!



Thank you! 

Do you think I would be a S or XS in the Travis? Loved it on you!


----------



## chicjean

juneping said:


> Nap will ... It's just its not showing up yet...





jellybebe said:


> I'm thinking it will show up on NAP US soon too, seems to be just a matter of time! I'm also interested but will wait for more reviews as it might be too similar to another jacket I have from the main line.



Good to know- going to call my SA today! The wrap reminds me a little of the Fred from last fall, but I'm thinking it's a littler longer, with longer sleeves. 




amacasa said:


> a little inspiration pic as isabel is looking so cute in this!



I love this! She's seriously so cool. She's also one of the few designers I've seen that actually wears her own designs. 




ElleFlowers said:


> I am wearing the Bekket Gris here with my leather leggings and IM top. I love this colour because it combines so well with black! I bought these in Antwerpen.
> Hope that the Bazils will hit the stores soon also. Hope you like my outfit



So fantastic! You look great!




ElleFlowers said:


> What do you guys think of this boot? Its a bit of an infringement (March 23 is the brand). These boots were for sale in a couple stores in Antwerp (not that cheap EUR 300).



I love these, but are these from last fall?


----------



## Jaded81

Oh it wasn't your fault, I think maybe it is just my feet! I ended up with the 38 for the Dickers because of my ankles... it kept slipping badly in the 39s!



Kaypa said:


> Thanks sweetie!  I think the XS should be ok for you. Which color did you get? Well, I am guessing that your feet are skinnier than mine, so they should fit you. Well, I did give you horrible advice on the Reas, which turned out to be a size too big for you if I remember correctly, so I am not sure. I ordered my regular size 40 and to me they are true to size. Maybe you should order the 38 if the Reas were one size too big? But I'm not sure. Which size Dickers do you have?


----------



## jellylicious

Been MIA on vacay...so much to catch up. Love all the new eye candies!!! You ladies are no good for my wallet.


----------



## jellylicious

My recent purchases-the Kady and the Momo. Will post pixs soon. The momo is really itchy and am still on the fence. I got the 34 and find the sleeves pretty tight on the wrists...does anybody have that problem? Can you pull them up?


----------



## Jaded81

I ordered the mono in 34 but returned it because it was way too tight and itchy! I am typically a size 0 in IM (but even then some of the size 0s are too big esp on the sleeves)




jellylicious said:


> My recent purchases-the Kady and the Momo. Will post pixs soon. The momo is really itchy and am still on the fence. I got the 34 and find the sleeves pretty tight on the wrists...does anybody have that problem? Can you pull them up?


----------



## Natalie 2288

Jaded81 said:


> Hmm never heard of that site? Anyone else purchased from them before?


I ased a few people on here and they said it was authentic before I got my IM sneakers but was just checking few things out these are my first pair they seem like the originals came in correct boxing ecx .... Received them pretty fast too


----------



## Natalie 2288

raradarling said:


> Hi Natalie!
> 
> I don't have these specific shoes but all of my IM shoes have the leather info tag stuck on - like a sticker. tends to be on the sole of the shoe. But, again, I don't have the red sneakers - but I think yours are probably fine!!


Thanks for reply raradarling!


----------



## jellylicious

Jaded81 said:


> I ordered the mono in 34 but returned it because it was way too tight and itchy! I am typically a size 0 in IM (but even then some of the size 0s are too big esp on the sleeves)



I was also very surprised that the 34 is that tight as well. Have the same problem finding some 0's big in some areas but not in this case. i don't think i could put a long sleeve layer to protect my arms from the itchiness. Also, am thinking the fabric will definitely stretch out like the Lexy????


----------



## Jayne1

ElleFlowers said:


> Hi Blair, is that a real website in your link?


I think it's spam.


----------



## mnpurselover

mnpurselover said:


> I am posting here as well as boots thread cuz it seems as though this gets more activity and i'm in a tizzy over here over my first pair of Dickers.
> 
> So.  I am a pretty true US 8.  I ordered camel Dickers from NAP in both 38 and 39.  How are they supposed to fit?  I am so confused!
> 
> 38: good with no socks.  with THIN socks they feel a little snug, not awful.
> 39: a little too loose without socks.  With thin socks they feel okay, some heel slippage.
> 
> Help!
> 
> Do you wear socks with your boots?  Do they stretch?  I am so confused.



THANK you from the bottom of my heart for all the replies.  seriously, i am so glad you all chimed in.  It helped greatly!  I tried the boots on again today...and I think the 38 is the way to go.  I am hoping they will stretch just a tiny in the width part.  The length is okay.  so again - THANK YOU!!!!

On a side note - i am going to upload a picture of the 2 pairs of camels...I was surprised how different the colors are!


----------



## jellylicious

Alessandra with the blacksons!!!


----------



## Pembldon

Jayne1 said:


> You'll have to wait for something to pop up on eBay.
> 
> I have two of those Out of Africa necklaces and since they are from 2011, I doubt any actual stores will get some.... I think they went on sale and sold out.
> 
> It's funny, because I decided I wanted those 2011 herringbone bracelets _this_ summer... after passing them up on sale _last _summer!  So I've been checking eBay too...


 I've just realised I've seen one of the herringbone bracelets in the blue in a boutique where I live. PM me and I'll give you the details.


----------



## chicjean

jellylicious said:


> Alessandra with the blacksons!!!



i love this look so much! thanks for sharing


----------



## Jaded81

jellylicious said:


> Alessandra with the blacksons!!!



Are you sure?


----------



## Jaded81

I am guessing it will stretch a little, but not sure how much though.




jellylicious said:


> I was also very surprised that the 34 is that tight as well. Have the same problem finding some 0's big in some areas but not in this case. i don't think i could put a long sleeve layer to protect my arms from the itchiness. Also, am thinking the fabric will definitely stretch out like the Lexy????


----------



## jellylicious

Jaded81 said:


> Are you sure?


Indeed! 
credit :http://lamodellamafia.com/2012/07/western-chic-isabel-marant-boots.html


----------



## juneping

jellylicious said:
			
		

> Indeed!
> credit :http://lamodellamafia.com/2012/07/western-chic-isabel-marant-boots.html



I m on iPhone and this link didn't work...is it me?


----------



## raradarling

Ladies - I need your *help* and *advice*!!

I finally found a pair of used Dana/Bardu boots on eBay. They arrived and I was SO excited! Before I wore them I decided to have Topy rubber soles put on so they wouldn't be as slippery (I'm not the best high-heel walker!). I also asked them to replace the heel tips with new ones bc they were kinda worn down. BUT they did a bad job and have added heel tips that are thicker than the originals and now I can't walk properly in the boots! Because the heel is now slightly higher than they originally were, when I walk in them I get kicked forward and my ankle rolls a bit (not super safe). I am a very non-confrontational person so I don't want to go back to have them fix their mistake. Besides, I don't really want them to touch the boots again!

I took them to another cobbler for advice and they think the wooden part of the heel needs to be "shaved down" so it's level!!! I explained that these heels are on an angle on purpose - it's the design! I was also told that a thinner heel tip doesn't exist. 

So, here's my question: do any of you have any experience with replacing the heel tip on your Dana/Bardus? And, do you know if IM sells replacement heel tips??

I'm SO sad. All I want to do is wear my lovely boots before summer is over and there's snow on the ground!


----------



## jellylicious

juneping said:


> I m on iPhone and this link didn't work...is it me?


oops-my bad. had an extra colon on it but the site's been really slow to load.
http://lamodellamafia.com/2012/07/we...ant-boots.html


----------



## Brigitte031

jellylicious said:


> Alessandra with the blacksons!!!



I think they look similar but I don't think hers are IM. Her friend, on the other hand, is definitely rocking some great and very familiar sneakers.


----------



## chicjean

Brigitte031 said:


> I think they look similar but I don't think hers are IM. Her friend, on the other hand, is definitely rocking some great and very familiar sneakers.



Are those really Betty/Bobbys/Whatever they're currently called on him?! (I can never tell the difference... )


----------



## juneping

raradarling said:
			
		

> Ladies - I need your help and advice!!
> 
> I finally found a pair of used Dana/Bardu boots on eBay. They arrived and I was SO excited! Before I wore them I decided to have Topy rubber soles put on so they wouldn't be as slippery (I'm not the best high-heel walker!). I also asked them to replace the heel tips with new ones bc they were kinda worn down. BUT they did a bad job and have added heel tips that are thicker than the originals and now I can't walk properly in the boots! Because the heel is now slightly higher than they originally were, when I walk in them I get kicked forward and my ankle rolls a bit (not super safe). I am a very non-confrontational person so I don't want to go back to have them fix their mistake. Besides, I don't really want them to touch the boots again!
> 
> I took them to another cobbler for advice and they think the wooden part of the heel needs to be "shaved down" so it's level!!! I explained that these heels are on an angle on purpose - it's the design! I was also told that a thinner heel tip doesn't exist.
> 
> So, here's my question: do any of you have any experience with replacing the heel tip on your Dana/Bardus? And, do you know if IM sells replacement heel tips??
> 
> I'm SO sad. All I want to do is wear my lovely boots before summer is over and there's snow on the ground!



Don't feel sad. I got mine replaced as well and they were higher...you'll get used to it eventually. The orig heel tips are very thin...the replacement last longer bc thicker. Actually I don't recall other heel tips being thicker but for dana I could feel the difference...I don't know why....??


----------



## ElleFlowers

Brigitte031 said:


> I think they look similar but I don't think hers are IM. Her friend, on the other hand, is definitely rocking some great and very familiar sneakers.


 
OMG, he is wearing the Betty's! I would say: why not!?

I dont recognize the boots of Allessandra as IM, but they do look similar?


----------



## ElleFlowers

The difference cant be that much right? you could put a little sole in the tip/front of the shoe.



raradarling said:


> Ladies - I need your *help* and *advice*!!
> 
> I finally found a pair of used Dana/Bardu boots on eBay. They arrived and I was SO excited! Before I wore them I decided to have Topy rubber soles put on so they wouldn't be as slippery (I'm not the best high-heel walker!). I also asked them to replace the heel tips with new ones bc they were kinda worn down. BUT they did a bad job and have added heel tips that are thicker than the originals and now I can't walk properly in the boots! Because the heel is now slightly higher than they originally were, when I walk in them I get kicked forward and my ankle rolls a bit (not super safe). I am a very non-confrontational person so I don't want to go back to have them fix their mistake. Besides, I don't really want them to touch the boots again!
> 
> I took them to another cobbler for advice and they think the wooden part of the heel needs to be "shaved down" so it's level!!! I explained that these heels are on an angle on purpose - it's the design! I was also told that a thinner heel tip doesn't exist.
> 
> So, here's my question: do any of you have any experience with replacing the heel tip on your Dana/Bardus? And, do you know if IM sells replacement heel tips??
> 
> I'm SO sad. All I want to do is wear my lovely boots before summer is over and there's snow on the ground!


----------



## jellybebe

chicjean said:
			
		

> Good to know- going to call my SA today! The wrap reminds me a little of the Fred from last fall, but I'm thinking it's a littler longer, with longer sleeves.
> 
> I love this! She's seriously so cool. She's also one of the few designers I've seen that actually wears her own designs.
> 
> So fantastic! You look great!
> 
> I love these, but are these from last fall?



This is exactly what I thought too - Obli seems similar to the Fred. I have 2 similar jackets but their names are eluding me right now. I would like to see close- ups of the Obli's fabric!


----------



## jellylicious

ElleFlowers said:


> OMG, he is wearing the Betty's! I would say: why not!?
> 
> I dont recognize the boots of Allessandra as IM, but they do look similar?


 
haha...i was focusing on her i completely didn't see his shoes! wow-they look great on him...why not indeed! true, on her-the boots look similar, it's hard to tell without seeing the heel part.


----------



## chicjean

jellybebe said:


> This is exactly what I thought too - Obli seems similar to the Fred. I have 2 similar jackets but their names are eluding me right now. I would like to see close- ups of the Obli's fabric!



Same. Hopefully more places start carrying it soon!


----------



## Jayne1

jellylicious said:


> oops-my bad. had an extra colon on it but the site's been really slow to load.
> http://lamodellamafia.com/2012/07/we...ant-boots.html


Still not working...


----------



## IreneMaria

Jaded81 said:


> Welcome to the thread!
> 
> Do they ship internationally?



Never asked them, because they are in my city. But you could contact them and ask http://www.laltradonna.com/vrouw/contact/. They normally are very helpful!


----------



## lala1

jellylicious said:


> haha...i was focusing on her i completely didn't see his shoes! wow-they look great on him...why not indeed! true, on her-the boots look similar, it's hard to tell without seeing the heel part.



Similar but not Isabel Marant!


----------



## Kaypa

As some of you most probably are curious to know, here's two pictures of me wearing the Noua. It really is made of the softest material!  It's a little thicker than a normal tee and is somewhere in between a jersey sweater and a t-shirt. I guess you could consider it the perfect transitional piece! Not trying to enable anyone here..


----------



## Bosco

Kaypa said:


> As some of you most probably are curious to know, here's two pictures of me wearing the Noua. It really is made of the softest material!  It's a little thicker than a normal tee and is somewhere in between a jersey sweater and a t-shirt. I guess you could consider it the perfect transitional piece! Not trying to enable anyone here..



I was wondering about this shirt! You've definitely inspired me to order it. How does the sizing run? Last season the shirts came in S-L but this season they have XS.


----------



## jellylicious

Kaypa said:


> As some of you most probably are curious to know, here's two pictures of me wearing the Noua. It really is made of the softest material!  It's a little thicker than a normal tee and is somewhere in between a jersey sweater and a t-shirt. I guess you could consider it the perfect transitional piece! Not trying to enable anyone here..



Looking good! I can see how soft the material is. 



Jayne1 said:


> Still not working...





lala1 said:


> Similar but not Isabel Marant!



Not loading for me either now-so, the blogger has it wrong??? hmmmm...


----------



## Kaypa

Bosco said:
			
		

> I was wondering about this shirt! You've definitely inspired me to order it. How does the sizing run? Last season the shirts came in S-L but this season they have XS.



I believe it's pretty true to size. So, IMO you can stick to your normal IM size.


----------



## lala1

jellylicious said:


> Looking good! I can see how soft the material is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not loading for me either now-so, the blogger has it wrong??? hmmmm...



Yes...


----------



## juneping

Kaypa,

Love the tee on you!!

Got my skirt and it's too small...sigh...I am thinking I either keep it and loss some tummy fat or exchange it...grrrr so annoying. The sizing is soooo not consistent. 
The black Noua is sold out at heist...I just email IM soho hope they will get back to me soon...


----------



## Porter

Kaypa said:
			
		

> As some of you most probably are curious to know, here's two pictures of me wearing the Noua. It really is made of the softest material!  It's a little thicker than a normal tee and is somewhere in between a jersey sweater and a t-shirt. I guess you could consider it the perfect transitional piece! Not trying to enable anyone here..


Gosh, I love transitional pieces like this since I'm always cold!  It looks like it has a nice texture to it too. The gray and white look so lovely together!


----------



## chicjean

Kaypa said:
			
		

> As some of you most probably are curious to know, here's two pictures of me wearing the Noua. It really is made of the softest material!  It's a little thicker than a normal tee and is somewhere in between a jersey sweater and a t-shirt. I guess you could consider it the perfect transitional piece! Not trying to enable anyone here..



Love it!!


----------



## am2022

love!!! more pics please!!!



Kaypa said:


> As some of you most probably are curious to know, here's two pictures of me wearing the Noua. It really is made of the softest material!  It's a little thicker than a normal tee and is somewhere in between a jersey sweater and a t-shirt. I guess you could consider it the perfect transitional piece! Not trying to enable anyone here..


----------



## raradarling

juneping said:


> Don't feel sad. I got mine replaced as well and they were higher...you'll get used to it eventually. The orig heel tips are very thin...the replacement last longer bc thicker. Actually I don't recall other heel tips being thicker but for dana I could feel the difference...I don't know why....??



Thanks, Juneping. I will wear them around and see if I can get used to them as they are now. I may try contacting the IM offices to see if they sell replacements. Worth a shot!


----------



## raradarling

ElleFlowers said:


> The difference cant be that much right? you could put a little sole in the tip/front of the shoe.



Thanks, ElleFlowers! I will try that. There is some room in there that could accommodate an insole.


----------



## Tee

Kaypa said:


> As some of you most probably are curious to know, here's two pictures of me wearing the Noua. It really is made of the softest material!  It's a little thicker than a normal tee and is somewhere in between a jersey sweater and a t-shirt. I guess you could consider it the perfect transitional piece! Not trying to enable anyone here..



Awesome look Kaypa!


----------



## nycbagfiend

Kaypa said:


> As some of you most probably are curious to know, here's two pictures of me wearing the Noua. It really is made of the softest material!  It's a little thicker than a normal tee and is somewhere in between a jersey sweater and a t-shirt. I guess you could consider it the perfect transitional piece! Not trying to enable anyone here..



love it, kaypa!  i love the textured look of the knit.  great multi-purpose top--looks like it will work well into several seasons and outfits!


----------



## oatmella

Love the Noua top, Kaypa!


----------



## nelstar

Beautiful Kaypa!   What size are you wearing?  Thanks!


----------



## HiromiT

I think you'd be an XS. It was sold out here so I didn't try it, but I would've preferred XS myself. My S is fine although a little loose at the shoulders. But I washed it in hot water so it shrank a bit, so it's perfect now.

It's my favourite t-shirt at the moment. I want it in white too!

Get it!!! 



Jaded81 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Do you think I would be a S or XS in the Travis? Loved it on you!


----------



## HiromiT

Dang girl, you look so good in it with your white jeans! It IS perfect in so many ways...oh dear.



Kaypa said:


> As some of you most probably are curious to know, here's two pictures of me wearing the Noua. It really is made of the softest material!  It's a little thicker than a normal tee and is somewhere in between a jersey sweater and a t-shirt. I guess you could consider it the perfect transitional piece! Not trying to enable anyone here..


----------



## ElleFlowers

Kaypa said:


> As some of you most probably are curious to know, here's two pictures of me wearing the Noua. It really is made of the softest material!  It's a little thicker than a normal tee and is somewhere in between a jersey sweater and a t-shirt. I guess you could consider it the perfect transitional piece! Not trying to enable anyone here..


 
I love this look, very IM!


----------



## chicjean

thought i'd share my outfit today with my reos! sorry for the amazing iphone quality


----------



## ElleFlowers

You look awesome! If I only had the reo pants 



chicjean said:


> thought i'd share my outfit today with my reos! sorry for the amazing iphone quality


----------



## juneping

chicjean said:


> thought i'd share my outfit today with my reos! sorry for the amazing iphone quality



LOVE!! i really love them with heels....





finally got some time to take pix of the johni dress...


----------



## ElleFlowers

Good dress, is it made of partly transparent fabric? Love it very IM



juneping said:


> LOVE!! i really love them with heels....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finally got some time to take pix of the johni dress...


----------



## chicjean

ElleFlowers said:


> You look awesome! If I only had the reo pants



Thank you!




juneping said:


> LOVE!! i really love them with heels....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finally got some time to take pix of the johni dress...



Thanks!! LOVE LOVE LOVE this dress! You styled it so well!


----------



## jellylicious

chicjean said:


> thought i'd share my outfit today with my reos! sorry for the amazing iphone quality


Wish I got those Reos too! Great look!



juneping said:


> LOVE!! i really love them with heels....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finally got some time to take pix of the johni dress...



Love your dress with the heels! Perfect outfit!


----------



## jellylicious

I can't believe this but I was browsing IM on Matches and noticed a note on the sidebar saying "product can't be shipped to the US". I emailed Matches and this is their reply:

"Many thanks for your recent email enquiry with Matches Fashion.

Unfortunately we are currently unable to ship our Isabel Marant/Etoile collection 
to the United States. I apologise for any disappointment caused.

If you have any further questions or would like assistance with an order for any 
alternative pieces please don't hesitate to contact me."

Wonder what happened since I just purchased the bekkets from them 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Kaypa

Thanks everyone for your nice comments I really appreciate it! I hope some of you will also be getting the Noua as it is such a great item. 

@*Juneping* can't believe the skirt runs small. IM is so inconsistent in sizing, it's so frustrating, grrr. I hope Heist will have some Noua in stock.

@*amacasa *Oh, more pics. I'll do my best. There are more pics of this outfit on my blog and I'll try to post more soon. I also have to find time to take some shots of the Odelia. 

@*nelstar* I'm wearing a size M



jellylicious said:


> Looking good! I can see how soft the material is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not loading for me either now-so, the blogger has it wrong??? hmmmm...


 


juneping said:


> Kaypa,
> 
> Love the tee on you!!
> 
> Got my skirt and it's too small...sigh...I am thinking I either keep it and loss some tummy fat or exchange it...grrrr so annoying. The sizing is soooo not consistent.
> The black Noua is sold out at heist...I just email IM soho hope they will get back to me soon...


 


Porter said:


> Gosh, I love transitional pieces like this since I'm always cold! It looks like it has a nice texture to it too. The gray and white look so lovely together!


 


chicjean said:


> Love it!!


 


amacasa said:


> love!!! more pics please!!!


 


Tee said:


> Awesome look Kaypa!


 


nycbagfiend said:


> love it, kaypa! i love the textured look of the knit. great multi-purpose top--looks like it will work well into several seasons and outfits!


 


oatmella said:


> Love the Noua top, Kaypa!


 


nelstar said:


> Beautiful Kaypa! What size are you wearing? Thanks!


 


HiromiT said:


> Dang girl, you look so good in it with your white jeans! It IS perfect in so many ways...oh dear.


----------



## Kaypa

chicjean said:


> thought i'd share my outfit today with my reos! sorry for the amazing iphone quality


I love these jeans and how you combined it with that shirt and those heels! Looking really, really good there!


----------



## Kaypa

juneping said:


> LOVE!! i really love them with heels....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finally got some time to take pix of the johni dress...


That dress is so pretty, love the fabric. Also love how you combined it with the jacket and those gorgeous Gwens/Gavas.


----------



## chicjean

jellylicious said:
			
		

> I can't believe this but I was browsing IM on Matches and noticed a note on the sidebar saying "product can't be shipped to the US". I emailed Matches and this is their reply:
> 
> "Many thanks for your recent email enquiry with Matches Fashion.
> 
> Unfortunately we are currently unable to ship our Isabel Marant/Etoile collection
> to the United States. I apologise for any disappointment caused.
> 
> If you have any further questions or would like assistance with an order for any
> alternative pieces please don't hesitate to contact me."
> 
> Wonder what happened since I just purchased the bekkets from them 3 weeks ago.



that's sooo weird!!


----------



## chicjean

Kaypa said:
			
		

> I love these jeans and how you combined it with that shirt and those heels! Looking really, really good there!



Thank you! Definitely been inspired by people on this thread like you!


----------



## dbaby

jellylicious said:


> I can't believe this but I was browsing IM on Matches and noticed a note on the sidebar saying "product can't be shipped to the US". I emailed Matches and this is their reply:
> 
> "Many thanks for your recent email enquiry with Matches Fashion.
> 
> Unfortunately we are currently unable to ship our Isabel Marant/Etoile collection
> to the United States. I apologise for any disappointment caused.
> 
> If you have any further questions or would like assistance with an order for any
> alternative pieces please don't hesitate to contact me."
> 
> Wonder what happened since I just purchased the bekkets from them 3 weeks ago.



I noticed that last week and I've ordered a few IM items from them before. Their prices are much better than LVR or MyTheresa, so that's a shame


----------



## Porter

chicjean said:
			
		

> thought i'd share my outfit today with my reos! sorry for the amazing iphone quality


Loving the Reos. Such a fun design and they look so good paired with a simple tee and heels!




			
				juneping said:
			
		

> LOVE!! i really love them with heels....
> 
> finally got some time to take pix of the johni dress...


The dress looks like it can go from day to night pretty easily.  I always though it was more of an evening dress but you have proven me wrong!  The jacket adds the perfect amount of casualness to the piece.  

Dying over those Gwen pumps!  They are so hot!


----------



## jellylicious

dbaby said:


> I noticed that last week and I've ordered a few IM items from them before. Their prices are much better than LVR or MyTheresa, so that's a shame



Really is cause i was eyeing at the Jenny's and they are about $145 cheaper than NAP. Hope it is just a temporary move. BOOOO!


----------



## Jayne1

jellylicious said:


> I can't believe this but I was browsing IM on Matches and noticed a note on the sidebar saying "product can't be shipped to the US". I emailed Matches and this is their reply:
> 
> "Many thanks for your recent email enquiry with Matches Fashion.
> 
> Unfortunately we are currently unable to ship our Isabel Marant/Etoile collection
> to the United States. I apologise for any disappointment caused.
> 
> If you have any further questions or would like assistance with an order for any
> alternative pieces please don't hesitate to contact me."
> 
> Wonder what happened since I just purchased the bekkets from them 3 weeks ago.


I noticed that too.  I wonder if NAP has something to do with it. 

There's a store, here in Toronto, that is not allowed to sell Etoile because there is another store in too close proximity, but they are allowed to sell the Main Line, which is also in close proximity.

I wonder if it's an IM thing?


----------



## am2022

chicjean... love love the reos!!!

June:  lovely !


----------



## StylesandFinds

nycbagfiend said:
			
		

> thanks!  you're waiting for the bazils, yes?  the black mesh tank will be the perfect compliment!
> 
> thanks for the sizing mention on the momo too--the new IM sizing (ie the addition of the 34 and 44) are totally throwing me off!  i am a size 1 or 38 but wondering what size i should be ordering now!



Hi! I just got the new momo from www.youheshe.com; a Danish shop. They're great; shipped within one day and now I have the Burgundy momo. I wear the Reilly (July with turquoise beading) in a size 2; which fits but is tight; and the momo in 42 which is perfect in the shoulders and a bit roomy- but not too large- in the chest. I can zip it easily.


----------



## StylesandFinds

melmel33 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone!  Can someone please confirm there is just one color for the Momo jacket?  I've looked on various websites, and the net-a-porter one is the only one that seems darker, but this just could be due to lighting.  Thanks for your help!



There is a black one and a burgundy one. The latter is the prettiest, I feel.


----------



## am2022

congrats!!! pls post pics!!!



StylesandFinds said:


> Hi! I just got the new momo from http://www.youheshe.com; a Danish shop. They're great; shipped within one day and now I have the Burgundy momo. I wear the Reilly (July with turquoise beading) in a size 2; which fits but is tight; and the momo in 42 which is perfect in the shoulders and a bit roomy- but not too large- in the chest. I can zip it easily.


----------



## Tee

chicjean said:


> thought i'd share my outfit today with my reos! sorry for the amazing iphone quality



You look awesome chicjean! Love the Reos on you! 



juneping said:


> LOVE!! i really love them with heels....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finally got some time to take pix of the johni dress...



That's such a great dress! Lovin' how you styled it! You look amazingly lovely like you always do!


----------



## Tee

During my vacation, I had the pleasure of meeting Kaypa!  Just thought I'd share a pic that I posted today. She's wearing the Zillah jeans and Poppy heels, and I'm in the Belina top.


----------



## juneping

Tee said:
			
		

> During my vacation, I had the pleasure of meeting Kaypa!  Just thought I'd share a pic that I posted today. She's wearing the Zillah jeans and Poppy heels, and I'm in the Belina top.



Oh you two look great!!
That's so nice to meet a fellow IM fan....


----------



## jellylicious

Tee said:


> During my vacation, I had the pleasure of meeting Kaypa!  Just thought I'd share a pic that I posted today. She's wearing the Zillah jeans and Poppy heels, and I'm in the Belina top.



Great pix! You are both so cute together! It's so sweet that you girls met up.


----------



## am2022

How fun is this!!! You guys look amazing... can there be a TPF IM meet up someday ???



Tee said:


> During my vacation, I had the pleasure of meeting Kaypa!  Just thought I'd share a pic that I posted today. She's wearing the Zillah jeans and Poppy heels, and I'm in the Belina top.


----------



## flower71

Kaypa said:


> As some of you most probably are curious to know, here's two pictures of me wearing the Noua. It really is made of the softest material!  It's a little thicker than a normal tee and is somewhere in between a jersey sweater and a t-shirt. I guess you could consider it the perfect transitional piece! Not trying to enable anyone here..


so beautiful you are! and such an enabler too...I think I  need a Noua too


----------



## flower71

Tee said:


> During my vacation, I had the pleasure of meeting Kaypa!  Just thought I'd share a pic that I posted today. She's wearing the Zillah jeans and Poppy heels, and I'm in the Belina top.


yay, you girls actually met up! Looking chic as usual and I echo dear amacasa, when do we all meet up?


----------



## flower71

chicjean and juneping, gorgeousness!
so happy to see pics of you again, chicjean, you rock those reos


chicjean said:


> thought i'd share my outfit today with my reos! sorry for the amazing iphone quality





juneping said:


> LOVE!! i really love them with heels....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finally got some time to take pix of the johni dress...


lovely pic, Those gwens make me green with envy


----------



## raradarling

StylesandFinds said:


> Hi! I just got the new momo from http://www.youheshe.com; a Danish shop. They're great; shipped within one day and now I have the Burgundy momo. I wear the Reilly (July with turquoise beading) in a size 2; which fits but is tight; and the momo in 42 which is perfect in the shoulders and a bit roomy- but not too large- in the chest. I can zip it easily.



thanks for this info! I always wondered what size I would be in the July or Jordan (if I were to find one of eBay one day). Since I wear a 42 in the Momo, now I know!! thanks so much!


----------



## am2022

Hey lady !!! are you done moving yet ??? Lol!!!  No worries... will be waiting for your mod pics!!!  I was thinking maybe you should let us play in your closet!!!



Straight-Laced said:


> when I move house & unpack my clothes I'll find something IM to take a mod pic of!
> Isabel Marant looked fab in Agora but I don't think it's for everyone... very hard to know without trying it on.


----------



## am2022

Ive been wanting a celine black nano for the longest time so i would like to share this inspiration pic!!!
Marant dress / dicker and celine nano!


----------



## pinkmotels

im waiting for my bobbys to arrive and i think this is the longest DHL has ever taken to get something to me. they were held up in London for 2 days (presumably with tighter security because of the olympics) ...im getting impatient!


----------



## juneping

chicjean said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!! LOVE LOVE LOVE this dress! You styled it so well!





jellylicious said:


> Wish I got those Reos too! Great look!
> 
> 
> 
> Love your dress with the heels! Perfect outfit!





Kaypa said:


> Thanks everyone for your nice comments I really appreciate it! I hope some of you will also be getting the Noua as it is such a great item.
> 
> @*Juneping* can't believe the skirt runs small. IM is so inconsistent in sizing, it's so frustrating, grrr. I hope Heist will have some Noua in stock.
> 
> @*amacasa *Oh, more pics. I'll do my best. There are more pics of this outfit on my blog and I'll try to post more soon. I also have to find time to take some shots of the Odelia.
> 
> @*nelstar* I'm wearing a size M





Kaypa said:


> That dress is so pretty, love the fabric. Also love how you combined it with the jacket and those gorgeous Gwens/Gavas.





Porter said:


> Loving the Reos. Such a fun design and they look so good paired with a simple tee and heels!
> 
> 
> The dress looks like it can go from day to night pretty easily.  I always though it was more of an evening dress but you have proven me wrong!  The jacket adds the perfect amount of casualness to the piece.
> 
> Dying over those Gwen pumps!  They are so hot!





amacasa said:


> chicjean... love love the reos!!!
> 
> June:  lovely !





Tee said:


> You look awesome chicjean! Love the Reos on you!
> 
> 
> 
> That's such a great dress! Lovin' how you styled it! You look amazingly lovely like you always do!





flower71 said:


> chicjean and juneping, gorgeousness!
> so happy to see pics of you again, chicjean, you rock those reos
> 
> 
> lovely pic, Those gwens make me green with envy



thank you ladies!!

i got the ruby today...i actually like it to be bigger like the way it hangs on the model...i don't know. i just ordered the noua in M...i'll see. 
i am leaning to return the ruby....gosh no free return really sucks!!


----------



## juneping

This is me wearing the small....what do u think? I don't know not slouchy enough...


----------



## Tee

Kaypa said:


> As some of you most probably are curious to know, here's two pictures of me wearing the Noua. It really is made of the softest material!  It's a little thicker than a normal tee and is somewhere in between a jersey sweater and a t-shirt. I guess you could consider it the perfect transitional piece! Not trying to enable anyone here..





juneping said:


> Oh you two look great!!
> That's so nice to meet a fellow IM fan....






jellylicious said:


> Great pix! You are both so cute together! It's so sweet that you girls met up.






amacasa said:


> How fun is this!!! You guys look amazing... can there be a TPF IM meet up someday ???






flower71 said:


> yay, you girls actually met up! Looking chic as usual and I echo dear amacasa, when do we all meet up?



Thank you sweeties! A meet up would be awesome! Let's do it!


----------



## Tee

amacasa said:


> Ive been wanting a celine black nano for the longest time so i would like to share this inspiration pic!!!
> Marant dress / dicker and celine nano!



I love that dress!


----------



## Tee

juneping said:


> This is me wearing the small....what do u think? I don't know not slouchy enough...



I like it on you, but if you want a slouchier look, then I'd go for a bigger size.


----------



## Jayne1

juneping said:


> This is me wearing the small....what do u think? I don't know not slouchy enough...


Etoile has so many tops and tees this season... I can't decide what to get if any and what shape and size.

I like the small on you.


----------



## chicjean

Porter said:


> Loving the Reos. Such a fun design and they look so good paired with a simple tee and heels!
> 
> 
> The dress looks like it can go from day to night pretty easily.  I always though it was more of an evening dress but you have proven me wrong!  The jacket adds the perfect amount of casualness to the piece.
> 
> Dying over those Gwen pumps!  They are so hot!





amacasa said:


> chicjean... love love the reos!!!
> 
> June:  lovely !





Tee said:


> You look awesome chicjean! Love the Reos on you!
> 
> That's such a great dress! Lovin' how you styled it! You look amazingly lovely like you always do!





flower71 said:


> chicjean and juneping, gorgeousness!
> so happy to see pics of you again, chicjean, you rock those reos
> 
> 
> lovely pic, Those gwens make me green with envy



Thank you!!! 





Tee said:


> During my vacation, I had the pleasure of meeting Kaypa!  Just thought I'd share a pic that I posted today. She's wearing the Zillah jeans and Poppy heels, and I'm in the Belina top.



I love this!! So awesome that you two met up! Both are soooo gorgeous!






juneping said:


> This is me wearing the small....what do u think? I don't know not slouchy enough...



I like it, but if you want it slouchier you might size up. I don't think it looks too small though...


----------



## pinkmotels

Jaded81 said:


> Do they have a list of pre order items?



Sorry for the late reply I haven't been around much, no I don't think they have a list of pre-order items its a matter of emailing customer service and enquiring about particular items you're after. 

I will say most hot ticket items send to sell out for pre-order before they go live, so its unlikely many or any sizes of the marant sneakers or coveted items will be available when they go live.


----------



## Brigitte031

It looks like IM has a new wedge sneaker (?) coming!!

This shoe is called The Benny and I actually have not seen these anywhere before. But they're on Morgan Clare...


----------



## Tee

chicjean said:


> I love this!! So awesome that you two met up! Both are soooo gorgeous!



Thank you babe!


----------



## lala1

Brigitte031 said:


> It looks like IM has a new wedge sneaker (?) coming!!
> 
> This shoe is called The Benny and I actually have not seen these anywhere before. But they're on Morgan Clare...
> 
> View attachment 1817443



She will announce a new sneaker spring 2013, we only saw the shoe on the paper, when we went to by the collection, im not sure it looks exactly like this one. We never saw this one??


----------



## PHENOMENON

I saw those Benny's at mayke.com not a fan


----------



## DollyAntics

lala1 said:
			
		

> She will announce a new sneaker spring 2013, we only saw the shoe on the paper, when we went to by the collection, im not sure it looks exactly like this one. We never saw this one??



Ohhhhhh exciting!! What does the new one for Spring 13 look like??? Is she still making the bekkets??? TIA!


----------



## stefeilnately

Tee said:


> During my vacation, I had the pleasure of meeting Kaypa!  Just thought I'd share a pic that I posted today. She's wearing the Zillah jeans and Poppy heels, and I'm in the Belina top.




You two ladies look _haute_!

Kaypa, I love how simple and chic your outfits are. That silk blouse with the 2.55 is flawless!


----------



## Kaypa

Tee said:


> During my vacation, I had the pleasure of meeting Kaypa!  Just thought I'd share a pic that I posted today. She's wearing the Zillah jeans and Poppy heels, and I'm in the Belina top.


Thanks again Tee for driving all the way down to Amsterdam! It was a wonderful evening.


----------



## Kaypa

flower71 said:


> so beautiful you are! and such an enabler too...I think I  need a Noua too


Thanks Flower! I also think you need a Noua. I can already picture you wearing it!


----------



## Kaypa

amacasa said:


> Ive been wanting a celine black nano for the longest time so i would like to share this inspiration pic!!!
> Marant dress / dicker and celine nano!


I love these pics! Love that shirt on the first pic and that dress on the second and now you made me want a nano as well...


----------



## Kaypa

juneping said:


> This is me wearing the small....what do u think? I don't know not slouchy enough...


Personally, I think the Ruby looks great on you. Not too small at all. It drapes beautifully on you. But if you want it to be larger, slightly oversized, then I guess you might need a size larger. But I really think the Ruby in this size fits you perfectly.

EDIT: Having looked at both pics again. I really think the size is ok for you. I looked at the shoulders and I think a size larger would be too big for you. If you check on how the shirt drapes on both you and the model, it looks quite similar IMO. But if you feel that you need to size up, then it would be best to go for a bigger size, otherwise you will always keep on feeling you got the wrong size and end up not wearing it, which would be waste for such a nice shirt. Good luck and let us know what you decide.


----------



## Kaypa

I would love a TPF IM meet up! 



juneping said:


> Oh you two look great!!
> That's so nice to meet a fellow IM fan....


 


jellylicious said:


> Great pix! You are both so cute together! It's so sweet that you girls met up.


 


amacasa said:


> How fun is this!!! You guys look amazing... can there be a TPF IM meet up someday ???


 


flower71 said:


> yay, you girls actually met up! Looking chic as usual and I echo dear amacasa, when do we all meet up?


 


Tee said:


> Thank you sweeties! A meet up would be awesome! Let's do it!


----------



## Kaypa

stefeilnately said:


> You two ladies look _haute_!
> 
> Kaypa, I love how simple and chic your outfits are. That silk blouse with the 2.55 is flawless!


Thanks! I really appreciate your kind words!


----------



## juneping

Kaypa said:


> Personally, I think the Ruby looks great on you. Not too small at all. It drapes beautifully on you. But if you want it to be larger, slightly oversized, then I guess you might need a size larger. But I really think the Ruby in this size fits you perfectly.
> 
> EDIT: Having looked at both pics again. I really think the size is ok for you. I looked at the shoulders and I think a size larger would be too big for you. If you check on how the shirt drapes on both you and the model, it looks quite similar IMO. But if you feel that you need to size up, then it would be best to go for a bigger size, otherwise you will always keep on feeling you got the wrong size and end up not wearing it, which would be waste for such a nice shirt. Good luck and let us know what you decide.



hi kaypa,

i spent a lot of time trying the top last night...mix and match with a lot of things. and i decided to keep it. but i will have to keep in mind not throw it into washer....got to hand wash it to make sure it won't shrink.
thanks for your thoughtfulness...you're so sweet...


----------



## chicjean

Brigitte031 said:
			
		

> It looks like IM has a new wedge sneaker (?) coming!!
> 
> This shoe is called The Benny and I actually have not seen these anywhere before. But they're on Morgan Clare...



..... Yea, not so sure about these. They're definitely not for me.


----------



## birkingal

Tee said:


> During my vacation, I had the pleasure of meeting Kaypa!  Just thought I'd share a pic that I posted today. She's wearing the Zillah jeans and Poppy heels, and I'm in the Belina top.



What a nice surprise to see 2 of my favorite bloggers together in a photo! So pleased that you two managed to meet up. Do give me a holler if you're coming to the UK. I'll be the shorty in between the both of you tall Amazonians.


----------



## birkingal

flower71 said:


> yay, you girls actually met up! Looking chic as usual and I echo dear amacasa, when do we all meet up?



I probably have a better chance of meeting you and Kaypa, Flower since you two are only a short trip away. Otherwise, we'll have to wait until the rest of the girls from the US to visit us


----------



## birkingal

amacasa said:


> Ive been wanting a celine black nano for the longest time so i would like to share this inspiration pic!!!
> Marant dress / dicker and celine nano!



Love these 2 photos. I've always loved the Celine luggage range but I adore the Nano even more because of the strap. So....when are you getting yours?  or have you managed to bag one already (pun intended )


----------



## ElleFlowers

Kaypa said:


> I would love a TPF IM meet up!


 

Good idea! Lets al wear Isabel Marant then hehe


----------



## birkingal

jellylicious said:


> I can't believe this but I was browsing IM on Matches and noticed a note on the sidebar saying "product can't be shipped to the US". I emailed Matches and this is their reply:
> 
> "Many thanks for your recent email enquiry with Matches Fashion.
> 
> Unfortunately we are currently unable to ship our Isabel Marant/Etoile collection
> to the United States. I apologise for any disappointment caused.
> 
> If you have any further questions or would like assistance with an order for any
> alternative pieces please don't hesitate to contact me."
> 
> Wonder what happened since I just purchased the bekkets from them 3 weeks ago.



I've just sent a quick email to my contact in Matches. Will let you know as soon as I've received a reply.


----------



## ElleFlowers

juneping said:


> hi kaypa,
> 
> i spent a lot of time trying the top last night...mix and match with a lot of things. and i decided to keep it. but i will have to keep in mind not throw it into washer....got to hand wash it to make sure it won't shrink.
> thanks for your thoughtfulness...you're so sweet...


 
I thought the size you were wearing is just perfect! Slouchy enough IMO. I have lots of IM linnen shirts and never handwashed them actually, they did not shrink (at least mine did not  You might use special detergent because the black might fade a bit (but I like that personally). Have fun wearing it, where can I find such nice shirt?


----------



## birkingal

chicjean said:


> thought i'd share my outfit today with my reos! sorry for the amazing iphone quality



Chicjean!! Just give me a moment while I pick my jaw from the ground. :urock:


----------



## birkingal

juneping said:


> LOVE!! i really love them with heels....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finally got some time to take pix of the johni dress...



I don't think I've ever seen this dress before. So elegant! I love how you pair it, June. Just fabulous.


----------



## birkingal

Kaypa said:


> As some of you most probably are curious to know, here's two pictures of me wearing the Noua. It really is made of the softest material!  It's a little thicker than a normal tee and is somewhere in between a jersey sweater and a t-shirt. I guess you could consider it the perfect transitional piece! Not trying to enable anyone here..



Noooooo....... don't do this to me! I'm trying to save.


----------



## chicjean

birkingal said:


> Chicjean!! Just give me a moment while I pick my jaw from the ground. :urock:



Thank you!


----------



## am2022

they are the cutest... but I am on a ban... 



Kaypa said:


> I love these pics! Love that shirt on the first pic and that dress on the second and now you made me want a nano as well...


----------



## am2022

Not yet dear "M"!
Im in a cloud of black bags plus im on a ban...  I may need to get rid of 2 black bags to make room for another black.. lol.. 
maybe my black  givenchy sacca and my black 2004 black first which i so  love and adore.. hmmm. decisions decisions...


birkingal said:


> Love these 2 photos. I've always loved the Celine luggage range but I adore the Nano even more because of the strap. So....when are you getting yours?  or have you managed to bag one already (pun intended )


----------



## juneping

ElleFlowers said:


> I thought the size you were wearing is just perfect! Slouchy enough IMO. I have lots of IM linnen shirts and never handwashed them actually, they did not shrink (at least mine did not  You might use special detergent because the black might fade a bit (but I like that personally). Have fun wearing it, where can I find such nice shirt?





birkingal said:


> I don't think I've ever seen this dress before. So elegant! I love how you pair it, June. Just fabulous.



thank you ladies!!
i've decided to keep it...as a matter of fact, i am wearing it now....


----------



## Tee

birkingal said:


> What a nice surprise to see 2 of my favorite bloggers together in a photo! So pleased that you two managed to meet up. Do give me a holler if you're coming to the UK. I'll be the shorty in between the both of you tall Amazonians.



Thank you birkingal! I'd love that! Will definitely let you know!


----------



## Tee

Kaypa said:


> Thanks again Tee for driving all the way down to Amsterdam! It was a wonderful evening.



It definitely was!


----------



## Tee

stefeilnately said:


> You two ladies look _haute_!
> 
> Kaypa, I love how simple and chic your outfits are. That silk blouse with the 2.55 is flawless!



Thanks stefeilnately!


----------



## angelastoel

Are more people waiting for the Bazils from Buise, they were expected 2 weeks ago, but they still haven't arrived... I am so afraid they will call me that something went wrong with the shipment and my shoes are lost....

Here my outfit from yesterday with my Dickers. (dress is from Rika, a brand that many IM lovers will probably like too, it also has the hip, but laid back style and high quality like IM)


----------



## angelastoel

amacasa said:


> Ive been wanting a celine black nano for the longest time so i would like to share this inspiration pic!!!
> Marant dress / dicker and celine nano!



love these pics, a celine nano is so high on my list and even though I banned myself from buying black bags this one is so cute in black...


----------



## Lieke

Tee said:


> It definitely was!



Great pics ladies! You look lovely together (ahw.) 
Today I've been wearing head-to-toe IM again. Skirt and blouse were sale buys, sandals bought at Selfridges.







So happy I have the day of tomorrow. The Bobby's in beige are reserved for me! Going to pick them up and hoping they have some great other Marant stuff too. Fingers crossed. Note to self: still need to take better pics, sorry ladies! Next time... next time.


----------



## StylesandFinds

angelastoel said:
			
		

> Are more people waiting for the Bazils from Buise, they were expected 2 weeks ago, but they still haven't arrived... I am so afraid they will call me that something went wrong with the shipment and my shoes are lost....
> 
> Here my outfit from yesterday with my Dickers. (dress is from Rika, a brand that many IM lovers will probably like too, it also has the hip, but laid back style and high quality like IM)
> 
> http://toothfairyfashiontale.blogspot.nl/2012/08/outfit-keeping-it-simple.html
> http://toothfairyfashiontale.blogspot.nl/2012/08/outfit-keeping-it-simple.html



Hi Angela! Got them at mytheresa; and the Bazils are lovely!  I'm a size 39 and a bit; ordered both the size 39 and 40 but they run surprisingly large; so I kept the 39. Only backdraw: now I really have to sell my Aniely boots; sigh!


----------



## Kaypa

birkingal said:


> What a nice surprise to see 2 of my favorite bloggers together in a photo! So pleased that you two managed to meet up. Do give me a holler if you're coming to the UK. I'll be the shorty in between the both of you tall Amazonians.


 
I would love to meet you too someday! The UK is not that far away from Holland! Maybe we should meet in the middle: Paris and visit the IM store at Rue Saintonge with Flower and do some damage there! 



ElleFlowers said:


> Good idea! Lets al wear Isabel Marant then hehe


 
I agree, we should all be in IM from head to toe! 



birkingal said:


> Noooooo....... don't do this to me! I'm trying to save.


 
But it would look great on you the Noua! No, I'm sure you have something else that probably is gorgeous on you mind am I right?



amacasa said:


> they are the cutest... but I am on a ban...


 
Ah, too bad!


----------



## Kaypa

angelastoel said:


> Are more people waiting for the Bazils from Buise, they were expected 2 weeks ago, but they still haven't arrived... I am so afraid they will call me that something went wrong with the shipment and my shoes are lost....
> 
> Here my outfit from yesterday with my Dickers. (dress is from Rika, a brand that many IM lovers will probably like too, it also has the hip, but laid back style and high quality like IM)


 
You look beautiful Angela! I love that Rika dress combined with the dickers. Rika is such a great brand!

Well, I'm also waiting very impatiently for my sneakers (Bobbys and Bazils) to arrive at Buise. So you won't be the only one duped by them if something really went wrong. On the other hand, I haven't spotted any black IM sneakers in NL, so I am still confident that we should receive our call soon.


----------



## Kaypa

Lieke said:


> Great pics ladies! You look lovely together (ahw.)
> Today I've been wearing head-to-toe IM again. Skirt and blouse were sale buys, sandals bought at Selfridges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So happy I have the day of tomorrow. The Bobby's in beige are reserved for me! Going to pick them up and hoping they have some great other Marant stuff too. Fingers crossed. Note to self: still need to take better pics, sorry ladies! Next time... next time.


That is such a cute and stylish look! Really love it! Please post mod pics more often, you have such a fabulous style!


----------



## Brigitte031

Oops...! Accidentally posted this to the IM sneakers thread. I was too excited, I guess!! Reposting here:

Guess who's back??? 




And she's perfect!!!! The leather feels so nice to the touch, too. I ended up ordering from YouHeShe and the price (minus VAT which gets removed when the transaction posts - not when the transaction goes through) is amazing!! I ended paying a tiny bit less than $785 for my new Kalibo! Then my bank charged me a small fee as well... but still very much worth it.  The handwritten note from YouHeShe was a nice touch, too.

I'm so happy to be reunited! Overall a very happy end to my story!


----------



## Kaypa

Brigitte031 said:


> Oops...! Accidentally posted this to the IM sneakers thread. I was too excited, I guess!! Reposting here:
> 
> Guess who's back???
> 
> View attachment 1818195
> 
> 
> And she's perfect!!!! The leather feels so nice to the touch, too. I ended up ordering from YouHeShe and the price (minus VAT which gets removed when the transaction posts - not when the transaction goes through) is amazing!! I ended paying a tiny bit less than $785 for my new Kalibo! Then my bank charged me a small fee as well... but still very much worth it.  The handwritten note from YouHeShe was a nice touch, too.
> 
> I'm so happy to be reunited! Overall a very happy end to my story!


Wow! Congrats and am happy to hear that YouHeShe had one in stock! Enjoy your Kalibo in good health!


----------



## chicjean

angelastoel said:


> Are more people waiting for the Bazils from Buise, they were expected 2 weeks ago, but they still haven't arrived... I am so afraid they will call me that something went wrong with the shipment and my shoes are lost....
> 
> Here my outfit from yesterday with my Dickers. (dress is from Rika, a brand that many IM lovers will probably like too, it also has the hip, but laid back style and high quality like IM)




GORGEOUS!  



Lieke said:


> Great pics ladies! You look lovely together (ahw.)
> Today I've been wearing head-to-toe IM again. Skirt and blouse were sale buys, sandals bought at Selfridges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So happy I have the day of tomorrow. The Bobby's in beige are reserved for me! Going to pick them up and hoping they have some great other Marant stuff too. Fingers crossed. Note to self: still need to take better pics, sorry ladies! Next time... next time.



Love this pairing! Looks comfy for hot weather  




Brigitte031 said:


> Oops...! Accidentally posted this to the IM sneakers thread. I was too excited, I guess!! Reposting here:
> 
> Guess who's back???
> 
> View attachment 1818195
> 
> 
> And she's perfect!!!! The leather feels so nice to the touch, too. I ended up ordering from YouHeShe and the price (minus VAT which gets removed when the transaction posts - not when the transaction goes through) is amazing!! I ended paying a tiny bit less than $785 for my new Kalibo! Then my bank charged me a small fee as well... but still very much worth it.  The handwritten note from YouHeShe was a nice touch, too.
> 
> I'm so happy to be reunited! Overall a very happy end to my story!




YAYYY!!!  Congrats! Now we need some mods


----------



## raradarling

Kaypa said:


> You look beautiful Angela! I love that Rika dress combined with the dickers. Rika is such a great brand!
> 
> Well, I'm also waiting very impatiently for my sneakers (Bobbys and Bazils) to arrive at Buise. So you won't be the only one duped by them if something really went wrong. On the other hand, I haven't spotted any black IM sneakers in NL, so I am still confident that we should receive our call soon.



Hi Ladies!

If you are really worried they still some sizes in the Bazil for pre-order (available Aug 15) at La Garconne.

http://www.lagarconne.com/store/item.htm?itemid=15346&sid=1233&pid=1233


----------



## Kaypa

raradarling said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> If you are really worried they still some sizes in the Bazil for pre-order (available Aug 15) at La Garconne.
> 
> http://www.lagarconne.com/store/item.htm?itemid=15346&sid=1233&pid=1233


That's so nice of you! I'll keep that in mind. It's just that I made a deposit of 100 euro each for the sneakers, so I'll wait a little bit longer for now.


----------



## IreneMaria

angelastoel said:


> Are more people waiting for the Bazils from Buise, they were expected 2 weeks ago, but they still haven't arrived... I am so afraid they will call me that something went wrong with the shipment and my shoes are lost....
> 
> Here my outfit from yesterday with my Dickers. (dress is from Rika, a brand that many IM lovers will probably like too, it also has the hip, but laid back style and high quality like IM)



Love that dress on you. I didn't order them at Buise but at l'altradonna and they are not there yet either, so I guess they are just late! (Did order a black pair at Luka Fraza for my sister in law and got them already so that's a bit strange tough)


----------



## raradarling

Kaypa said:


> That's so nice of you! I'll keep that in mind. It's just that I made a deposit of 100 euro each for the sneakers, so I'll wait a little bit longer for now.



Fair enough!

Kaypa - I think it was you who had expressed interest in the cone heel studded boots in black? I spoke to MyTheresa (in my search for a retailer who would be carrying them - since LVR sold out of their pre-orders) and they ARE carrying them! They should be online in the next *2 weeks*!! They are not taking pre-orders.   But at least they will be available. BTW, they are called, "Memphis."


----------



## Tee

Lieke said:


> Great pics ladies! You look lovely together (ahw.)
> Today I've been wearing head-to-toe IM again. Skirt and blouse were sale buys, sandals bought at Selfridges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So happy I have the day of tomorrow. The Bobby's in beige are reserved for me! Going to pick them up and hoping they have some great other Marant stuff too. Fingers crossed. Note to self: still need to take better pics, sorry ladies! Next time... next time.



Thank you sweetie! I just love your entire IM ensemble! You look great!


----------



## Tee

Brigitte031 said:


> Oops...! Accidentally posted this to the IM sneakers thread. I was too excited, I guess!! Reposting here:
> 
> Guess who's back???
> 
> View attachment 1818195
> 
> 
> And she's perfect!!!! The leather feels so nice to the touch, too. I ended up ordering from YouHeShe and the price (minus VAT which gets removed when the transaction posts - not when the transaction goes through) is amazing!! I ended paying a tiny bit less than $785 for my new Kalibo! Then my bank charged me a small fee as well... but still very much worth it.  The handwritten note from YouHeShe was a nice touch, too.
> 
> I'm so happy to be reunited! Overall a very happy end to my story!



Awesome!! Looking forward to some mod pics!


----------



## Kaypa

raradarling said:
			
		

> Fair enough!
> 
> Kaypa - I think it was you who had expressed interest in the cone heel studded boots in black? I spoke to MyTheresa (in my search for a retailer who would be carrying them - since LVR sold out of their pre-orders) and they ARE carrying them! They should be online in the next 2 weeks!! They are not taking pre-orders.   But at least they will be available. BTW, they are called, "Memphis."



OMG you are absolutely brilliant! Yes, I was one of them. I will need to stalk MyTheresa. Thanks so much for the heads up! I hope I won't miss out and that the heels are not too high!


----------



## Tee

angelastoel said:


> Are more people waiting for the Bazils from Buise, they were expected 2 weeks ago, but they still haven't arrived... I am so afraid they will call me that something went wrong with the shipment and my shoes are lost....
> 
> Here my outfit from yesterday with my Dickers. (dress is from Rika, a brand that many IM lovers will probably like too, it also has the hip, but laid back style and high quality like IM)



You look lovely and that is such a cool dress! Love it!


----------



## raradarling

Kaypa said:


> OMG you are absolutely brilliant! Yes, I was one of them. I will need to stalk MyTheresa. Thanks so much for the heads up! I hope I won't miss out and that the heels are not too high!



I know, right!!? If those heels really are 120mm then I might be in trouble....Although, for these boots I might be willing to suffer a little!!


----------



## juneping

angelastoel said:


> Are more people waiting for the Bazils from Buise, they were expected 2 weeks ago, but they still haven't arrived... I am so afraid they will call me that something went wrong with the shipment and my shoes are lost....
> 
> Here my outfit from yesterday with my Dickers. (dress is from Rika, a brand that many IM lovers will probably like too, it also has the hip, but laid back style and high quality like IM)



lovely!! i wonder if there's any store sells Rika in the US....



Lieke said:


> Great pics ladies! You look lovely together (ahw.)
> Today I've been wearing head-to-toe IM again. Skirt and blouse were sale buys, sandals bought at Selfridges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So happy I have the day of tomorrow. The Bobby's in beige are reserved for me! Going to pick them up and hoping they have some great other Marant stuff too. Fingers crossed. Note to self: still need to take better pics, sorry ladies! Next time... next time.


love the skirt w/ the sandals...very relaxing and chic...



Brigitte031 said:


> Oops...! Accidentally posted this to the IM sneakers thread. I was too excited, I guess!! Reposting here:
> 
> Guess who's back???
> 
> View attachment 1818195
> 
> 
> And she's perfect!!!! The leather feels so nice to the touch, too. I ended up ordering from YouHeShe and the price (minus VAT which gets removed when the transaction posts - not when the transaction goes through) is amazing!! I ended paying a tiny bit less than $785 for my new Kalibo! Then my bank charged me a small fee as well... but still very much worth it.  The handwritten note from YouHeShe was a nice touch, too.
> 
> I'm so happy to be reunited! Overall a very happy end to my story!



i am so happy for you...after such an experience...now we want mod pix...



raradarling said:


> I know, right!!? If those heels really are 120mm then I might be in trouble....Although, for these boots I might be willing to suffer a little!!



11cm is the max i can do....i just can't do 12cm....


----------



## pinkmotels

Finally received my Bobby sneakers in taupe that I pre-ordered from MyTheresa. WOW the packaging is so lovely, and the colour is really nice in real life I don't think these photos do it justice. 
They are also super comfortable and IMO fit true to size-I take a 38 in dickers and I took a 38 in these, and I by no means have a slim foot (probably normal-medium width) and these fit true to size for me. I could wear them in summer with a socket or anklet type sock, and still have a tiny bit of wiggle room at the end. 

I also received my IRO Molly Jacket from Matches and it's perfect! It's a little bit coarse on the inside (being 52% wool) but I think it'll be fine for cooler months because ill wear a thin long sleeve underneath and it's bearable/that sort of thing doesn't bother me too much. Plus i'm sure it'll soften, and it was a good price for an IRO Jacket.


----------



## am2022

Pretty!!! Love love this one!! It will be a workhorse in your closet for sure! Congrats!



pinkmotels said:


> Finally received my Bobby sneakers in taupe that I pre-ordered from MyTheresa. WOW the packaging is so lovely, and the colour is really nice in real life I don't think these photos do it justice.
> They are also super comfortable and IMO fit true to size-I take a 38 in dickers and I took a 38 in these, and I by no means have a slim foot (probably normal-medium width) and these fit true to size for me. I could wear them in summer with a socket or anklet type sock, and still have a tiny bit of wiggle room at the end.
> 
> I also received my IRO Molly Jacket from Matches and it's perfect! It's a little bit coarse on the inside (being 52% wool) but I think it'll be fine for cooler months because ill wear a thin long sleeve underneath and it's bearable/that sort of thing doesn't bother me too much. Plus i'm sure it'll soften, and it was a good price for an IRO Jacket.


----------



## juneping

pinkmotels said:


> Finally received my Bobby sneakers in taupe that I pre-ordered from MyTheresa. WOW the packaging is so lovely, and the colour is really nice in real life I don't think these photos do it justice.
> They are also super comfortable and IMO fit true to size-I take a 38 in dickers and I took a 38 in these, and I by no means have a slim foot (probably normal-medium width) and these fit true to size for me. I could wear them in summer with a socket or anklet type sock, and still have a tiny bit of wiggle room at the end.
> 
> I also received my IRO Molly Jacket from Matches and it's perfect! It's a little bit coarse on the inside (being 52% wool) but I think it'll be fine for cooler months because ill wear a thin long sleeve underneath and it's bearable/that sort of thing doesn't bother me too much. Plus i'm sure it'll soften, and it was a good price for an IRO Jacket.



can we have some mod pix of the sneaker + the molly??
congrats!!


----------



## raradarling

pinkmotels said:


> Finally received my Bobby sneakers in taupe that I pre-ordered from MyTheresa. WOW the packaging is so lovely, and the colour is really nice in real life I don't think these photos do it justice.
> They are also super comfortable and IMO fit true to size-I take a 38 in dickers and I took a 38 in these, and I by no means have a slim foot (probably normal-medium width) and these fit true to size for me. I could wear them in summer with a socket or anklet type sock, and still have a tiny bit of wiggle room at the end.
> 
> I also received my IRO Molly Jacket from Matches and it's perfect! It's a little bit coarse on the inside (being 52% wool) but I think it'll be fine for cooler months because ill wear a thin long sleeve underneath and it's bearable/that sort of thing doesn't bother me too much. Plus i'm sure it'll soften, and it was a good price for an IRO Jacket.



love that colour!!


----------



## Lieke

pinkmotels said:


> Finally received my Bobby sneakers in taupe that I pre-ordered from MyTheresa. WOW the packaging is so lovely, and the colour is really nice in real life I don't think these photos do it justice.
> They are also super comfortable and IMO fit true to size-I take a 38 in dickers and I took a 38 in these, and I by no means have a slim foot (probably normal-medium width) and these fit true to size for me. I could wear them in summer with a socket or anklet type sock, and still have a tiny bit of wiggle room at the end.
> 
> I also received my IRO Molly Jacket from Matches and it's perfect! It's a little bit coarse on the inside (being 52% wool) but I think it'll be fine for cooler months because ill wear a thin long sleeve underneath and it's bearable/that sort of thing doesn't bother me too much. Plus i'm sure it'll soften, and it was a good price for an IRO Jacket.


These look awesome! Love to see how you'll team these up.


----------



## Lieke

Today's look with IM top, Pepito Ciel trousers and Bobby sneakers. Little bit better quality of pic, took these on my stairs due to lack of BF.





About to pick up the beige Bobby's!


----------



## pinkmotels

Lieke said:


> Today's look with IM top, Pepito Ciel trousers and Bobby sneakers. Little bit better quality of pic, took these on my stairs due to lack of BF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About to pick up the beige Bobby's!



love this outfit! the black/anthracite Bobby's are next on my wishlist haha


----------



## pinkmotels

amacasa said:


> Pretty!!! Love love this one!! It will be a workhorse in your closet for sure! Congrats!



they're so comfortable and make plain sweats look amazing, pretty sure i will be wearing these 24/7!


----------



## pinkmotels

juneping said:


> can we have some mod pix of the sneaker + the molly??
> congrats!!



thanks  i was studying all today but ill try and get some pics up next week of the jacket... I feel like IRO maybe realised their peak in popularity and high rise in price for a simple jacket was a bit much, I noticed there were a lot left during sale time online; so perhaps retailers requested a more varied price point to help sales move along. Either way for the 200 sterling I couldn't pass it up!


----------



## pinkmotels

Lieke said:


> These look awesome! Love to see how you'll team these up.



They're so comfy I recommend you snap some up if you can track a pair down, I was studying today but as soon as they arrived couldn't help but try them on with my sweats; if they look that good with sweats I'm 99% sure they will perk up any outfit! Plus im only 5"4 any extra height that isn't too obvious is perfect.


----------



## chicjean

pinkmotels said:


> Finally received my Bobby sneakers in taupe that I pre-ordered from MyTheresa. WOW the packaging is so lovely, and the colour is really nice in real life I don't think these photos do it justice.
> They are also super comfortable and IMO fit true to size-I take a 38 in dickers and I took a 38 in these, and I by no means have a slim foot (probably normal-medium width) and these fit true to size for me. I could wear them in summer with a socket or anklet type sock, and still have a tiny bit of wiggle room at the end.
> 
> I also received my IRO Molly Jacket from Matches and it's perfect! It's a little bit coarse on the inside (being 52% wool) but I think it'll be fine for cooler months because ill wear a thin long sleeve underneath and it's bearable/that sort of thing doesn't bother me too much. Plus i'm sure it'll soften, and it was a good price for an IRO Jacket.



Congrats!!! Can't wait to see mods!



Lieke said:


> Today's look with IM top, Pepito Ciel trousers and Bobby sneakers. Little bit better quality of pic, took these on my stairs due to lack of BF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About to pick up the beige Bobby's!




I love this, you look fantastic! Soooo comfy and chic!


----------



## Porter

angelastoel said:
			
		

> Are more people waiting for the Bazils from Buise, they were expected 2 weeks ago, but they still haven't arrived... I am so afraid they will call me that something went wrong with the shipment and my shoes are lost....
> 
> Here my outfit from yesterday with my Dickers. (dress is from Rika, a brand that many IM lovers will probably like too, it also has the hip, but laid back style and high quality like IM)
> 
> http://toothfairyfashiontale.blogspot.nl/2012/08/outfit-keeping-it-simple.html
> http://toothfairyfashiontale.blogspot.nl/2012/08/outfit-keeping-it-simple.html


Great dress!  I love the leopard print in that color!  I have been checking out Rika's collections but haven't purchased anything yet. Might have to change that thanks to you.




			
				Lieke said:
			
		

> Great pics ladies! You look lovely together (ahw.)
> Today I've been wearing head-to-toe IM again. Skirt and blouse were sale buys, sandals bought at Selfridges.
> 
> So happy I have the day of tomorrow. The Bobby's in beige are reserved for me! Going to pick them up and hoping they have some great other Marant stuff too. Fingers crossed. Note to self: still need to take better pics, sorry ladies! Next time... next time.


Perfect summer outfit!  I'm also partial to plaids.  I think they're the ultimate classic print. 




			
				Lieke said:
			
		

> Today's look with IM top, Pepito Ciel trousers and Bobby sneakers. Little bit better quality of pic, took these on my stairs due to lack of BF.
> 
> About to pick up the beige Bobby's!


Love this look! Casual, cool, and still very chic!  I can see Ms. Marant sporting this look herself.


----------



## StylesandFinds

raradarling said:


> thanks for this info! I always wondered what size I would be in the July or Jordan (if I were to find one of eBay one day). Since I wear a 42 in the Momo, now I know!! thanks so much!



You are very welcome! Enjoy the Momo!


----------



## StylesandFinds

amacasa said:


> congrats!!! pls post pics!!!



Hi! Surely will, does anyone know if I can also post pics using my iphone?
I use the purseforum app on iphone


----------



## am2022

so cute and laid back!!! love her pepitos... so comfy!!!  enjoy the new sneakers as well !!



Lieke said:


> Today's look with IM top, Pepito Ciel trousers and Bobby sneakers. Little bit better quality of pic, took these on my stairs due to lack of BF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About to pick up the beige Bobby's!


----------



## StylesandFinds

Lieke said:


> Today's look with IM top, Pepito Ciel trousers and Bobby sneakers. Little bit better quality of pic, took these on my stairs due to lack of BF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About to pick up the beige Bobby's!



Always a good combo Lieke. Did you pick up the bobby's from mytheresa? Already sold out in one day again


----------



## StylesandFinds

For all of you wanting the same bobby's as Lieke: you may still get them from youheshe!
Excellent onlineshop http://int.youheshe.com/she/designers/isabel-marant.aspx
They currently still have the Beketts in cobalt and mocha, the black dickers, the green Jacobs, the anthracite Jenny's and my personal favorites *got them YAY* the black ponyskin Lazio's!  Get them while you can!!


----------



## Greentea

Lieke said:


> Today's look with IM top, Pepito Ciel trousers and Bobby sneakers. Little bit better quality of pic, took these on my stairs due to lack of BF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About to pick up the beige Bobby's!



Looks great! 

And I love your home! I was so enchanted by the Netherlands when I went last year. I adore the home decor!


----------



## Greentea

angelastoel said:


> Are more people waiting for the Bazils from Buise, they were expected 2 weeks ago, but they still haven't arrived... I am so afraid they will call me that something went wrong with the shipment and my shoes are lost....
> 
> Here my outfit from yesterday with my Dickers. (dress is from Rika, a brand that many IM lovers will probably like too, it also has the hip, but laid back style and high quality like IM)



So cute! And I miss Amsterdam so much. Your picture is killing me! All I want to do is go to The Pancake Bakery right now!!!


----------



## Greentea

amacasa said:


> Ive been wanting a celine black nano for the longest time so i would like to share this inspiration pic!!!
> Marant dress / dicker and celine nano!



You're stunning and I adore everything you have on. Bravo!


----------



## raradarling

Beketts at Barney's!

http://www.barneys.com/Étoile-Isabel-Marant-Bekett/501845138,default,pd.html?cgid=women&index=0


----------



## angelastoel

Greentea said:


> So cute! And I miss Amsterdam so much. Your picture is killing me! All I want to do is go to The Pancake Bakery right now!!!



hehe, that's funny, I can't even recall when it was the last time I ate pancakes... ahh I remember, when I was on Aruba hehe. You can make it anywhere.
Well, still nothing from Buise, I so want my Bazils....

Yesterday I wore my reo's and dickers (almost every IM shoe looks good with these pants....)


----------



## Lieke

StylesandFinds said:


> Always a good combo Lieke. Did you pick up the bobby's from mytheresa? Already sold out in one day again


Thanks so much!!! I picked mine up (the black ones) last year at Humanoid in Arnhem. The beige ones I got today at Zolamanola in Utrecht. They sell out so fast online!... Insane!


----------



## Lieke

Greentea said:


> Looks great!
> 
> And I love your home! I was so enchanted by the Netherlands when I went last year. I adore the home decor!



Thanks! I just love interior design (as it is my job as well... ). My house is tiny but cosy!


----------



## StylesandFinds

Lieke said:
			
		

> Thanks so much!!! I picked mine up (the black ones) last year at Humanoid in Arnhem. The beige ones I got today at Zolamanola in Utrecht. They sell out so fast online!... Insane!



I know! And don't you just love the new zolananola store? They have some of the fall boucle jackets in store now! Not the momo (but was able to get the momo online at youheshe)


----------



## Lieke

amacasa said:


> so cute and laid back!!! love her pepitos... so comfy!!!  enjoy the new sneakers as well !!


Thanks! You're too sweet!
I have to say my pepito's were one of my best buys. At first I was worried that they were hard to combine, but they go with almost everything! With I got them a size smaller, but they were out of stock...


----------



## juneping

Lieke said:


> Today's look with IM top, Pepito Ciel trousers and Bobby sneakers. Little bit better quality of pic, took these on my stairs due to lack of BF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About to pick up the beige Bobby's!


love the itzel + bobby....very chic!!



angelastoel said:


> hehe, that's funny, I can't even recall when it was the last time I ate pancakes... ahh I remember, when I was on Aruba hehe. You can make it anywhere.
> Well, still nothing from Buise, I so want my Bazils....
> 
> Yesterday I wore my reo's and dickers (almost every IM shoe looks good with these pants....)


agreed....IM jeans really go with any IM shoes...
i love the gray tee w/ the taupe? dickers....

so many dutches here....just curious about the fashion scene in NL...would love to hear more. Yara from this chic's got style is one of my fav, and stylescrapebook also lives in NL, not to mention angela + kaypa....so i am interested to find out more....
TIA!!


----------



## StylesandFinds

Ah; and don't forget the newbie... Stylesandfinds@blogspot.com


----------



## Kaypa

Lieke said:


> Today's look with IM top, Pepito Ciel trousers and Bobby sneakers. Little bit better quality of pic, took these on my stairs due to lack of BF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About to pick up the beige Bobby's!


You look great! Love this casual look with the Bobbys!


----------



## angelastoel

juneping said:


> love the itzel + bobby....very chic!!
> 
> 
> agreed....IM jeans really go with any IM shoes...
> i love the gray tee w/ the taupe? dickers....
> 
> so many dutches here....just curious about the fashion scene in NL...would love to hear more. Yara from this chic's got style is one of my fav, and stylescrapebook also lives in NL, not to mention angela + kaypa....so i am interested to find out more....
> TIA!!



thanks dear! Some other dutch IM lovers are Romy from Bohemian Chic (you will love here style, a bit more laidback, like Martha from life of Boheme) and Sabrina from afterdrk (more minimalist) Lucy from lovely by lucy


----------



## Porter

Tried on the Venus dress today.


Not really my style but it has such a beautiful print.  

Didn't go empty handed though. Doh.  Walked away with a Etoile waffle knit tee dress and a Humanoid skirt.


----------



## flower71

Porter said:


> Tried on the Venus dress today.
> View attachment 1819497
> 
> Not really my style but it has such a beautiful print.
> 
> Didn't go empty handed though. Doh.  Walked away with a Etoile waffle knit tee dress and a Humanoid skirt.


I also love the print but on me, it seems so "blah"...not the right colours for my skintone! I am also a fan of Humanoid...


----------



## flower71

angelastoel said:


> Yesterday I wore my reo's and dickers (almost every IM shoe looks good with these pants....)


so beautiful!


Brigitte031 said:


> Oops...! Accidentally posted this to the IM sneakers thread. I was too excited, I guess!! Reposting here:
> 
> Guess who's back???
> 
> View attachment 1818195
> 
> 
> And she's perfect!!!! The leather feels so nice to the touch, too. I ended up ordering from YouHeShe and the price (minus VAT which gets removed when the transaction posts - not when the transaction goes through) is amazing!! I ended paying a tiny bit less than $785 for my new Kalibo! Then my bank charged me a small fee as well... but still very much worth it.  The handwritten note from YouHeShe was a nice touch, too.
> 
> I'm so happy to be reunited! Overall a very happy end to my story!


Happy u got your jacket, finally...Now we need some mod pics??



birkingal said:


> I probably have a better chance of meeting you and Kaypa, Flower since you two are only a short trip away. Otherwise, we'll have to wait until the rest of the girls from the US to visit us


No joke, we have to meet up in Paris!


----------



## am2022

Ladies - lagarconne just put up some BURGUNDY LAZIO boots available for preorder...
It is so gorgeous!!!  Im on a ban but would like to give you guys a heads up!!!


----------



## jellylicious

angelastoel said:


> hehe, that's funny, I can't even recall when it was the last time I ate pancakes... ahh I remember, when I was on Aruba hehe. You can make it anywhere.
> Well, still nothing from Buise, I so want my Bazils....
> 
> Yesterday I wore my reo's and dickers (almost every IM shoe looks good with these pants....)


beautiful pix! you have gorgeous hair!



flower71 said:


> No joke, we have to meet up in Paris!


Yes please!!!  That would be insane if we all did!


----------



## jellylicious

amacasa said:


> Ladies - lagarconne just put up some BURGUNDY LAZIO boots available for preorder...
> It is so gorgeous!!!  Im on a ban but would like to give you guys a heads up!!!



They are perfection!  I'm also on a ban!!!


----------



## pinkmotels

ladies, lagarconne has the bobbys up in khaki and camel (i think its camel, might be beige?)


----------



## pinkmotels

amacasa said:


> Ladies - lagarconne just put up some BURGUNDY LAZIO boots available for preorder...
> It is so gorgeous!!!  Im on a ban but would like to give you guys a heads up!!!



omg these are so beautiful and tempting, that burgundy is beautiful


----------



## StylesandFinds

amacasa said:


> congrats!!! pls post pics!!!



Here it is! The Momo jacket size 42 from Isabel Marant. Simply beautiful! With Joseph burgundy leather jeans- the best!
Sorry for the iphone in front, but was the fastest way to take the pic!

http://www.stylesandfinds.blogspot.nl/
https://www.facebook.com/StylesandFindsinFashion


----------



## raradarling

StylesandFinds said:


> Here it is! The Momo jacket size 42 from Isabel Marant. Simply beautiful! With Joseph burgundy leather jeans- the best!
> Sorry for the iphone in front, but was the fastest way to take the pic!



Love it!! I also have this in a 42! Arms are tight but I hope they will stretch a bit. Don't you love all the complexity in the fabric? It's really beautiful - worth any itchiness it may have.  And a great price point for an IM jacket I think.


----------



## StylesandFinds

raradarling said:


> Love it!! I also have this in a 42! Arms are tight but I hope they will stretch a bit. Don't you love all the complexity in the fabric? It's really beautiful - worth any itchiness it may have.  And a great price point for an IM jacket I think.



Hi! Great you have picked up one as well! They sold out within a day or so! 
Its my most favorite right now, looking great with my ponyskin Bazils as well! It is a bit itchy indeed, but one does not notice it anymore after a few minutes of wear. Now I'm on a ban...Splurged a bit too much.

My Aniely boots from last year (worn here with my yellow leather Isabel Marant track pants).

http://www.stylesandfinds.blogspot.nl/
https://www.facebook.com/StylesandFindsinFashion


----------



## angelastoel

StylesandFinds said:


> Hi! Great you have picked up one as well! They sold out within a day or so!
> Its my most favorite right now, looking great with my ponyskin Bazils as well! It is a bit itchy indeed, but one does not notice it anymore after a few minutes of wear. Now I'm on a ban...Splurged a bit too much - still have to sell my aniely boots before I may buy other Marant sweeties. If anyone's interested; the're on Ebay right now -size 40- and impeccable (worn with my yellow Isabel Marant track pants).
> 
> http://www.stylesandfinds.blogspot.nl/
> https://www.facebook.com/StylesandFindsinFashion



sorry, but you are not allowed to tell about things you are selling, I don't know what would happen (I don't think you will immediatly be banned, but I think it's wise to remove that post)
I love your jacket btw!


----------



## StylesandFinds

angelastoel said:


> sorry, but you are not allowed to tell about things you are selling, I don't know what would happen (I don't think you will immediatly be banned, but I think it's wise to remove that post)
> I love your jacket btw!



Ah, OK angela, didn't know, thanks for informing me! I will adjust the post - love your style btw!-


----------



## birkingal

flower71 said:


> so beautiful!
> Happy u got your jacket, finally...Now we need some mod pics??
> 
> 
> No joke, we have to meet up in Paris!



For sure, *Flower* & *Kaypa*! Let's aim for next summer.


----------



## birkingal

Kaypa said:


> I would love to meet you too someday! The UK is not that far away from Holland! Maybe we should meet in the middle: Paris and visit the IM store at Rue Saintonge with Flower and do some damage there!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, we should all be in IM from head to toe!



*Kaypa*, 3 of us at Rue de Saintonge sounds like a dangerous affair. I imagine the damage on my bank account would be rather severe.  Summer, next year?


----------



## birkingal

angelastoel said:


> Are more people waiting for the Bazils from Buise, they were expected 2 weeks ago, but they still haven't arrived... I am so afraid they will call me that something went wrong with the shipment and my shoes are lost....
> 
> Here my outfit from yesterday with my Dickers. (dress is from Rika, a brand that many IM lovers will probably like too, it also has the hip, but laid back style and high quality like IM)




Angela, I saw a small range or Rika at Harvey Nichols and immediately thought of you. Their clothes are just as wearable as IM. Love this combination. I really like your dress! Is it still available online?


----------



## angelastoel

birkingal said:


> Angela, I saw a small range or Rika at Harvey Nichols and immediately thought of you. Their clothes are just as wearable as IM. Love this combination. I really like your dress! Is it still available online?



thanks! This dress is from last year, called the jagger dress.
The funny thing is that the first Rika store was around the corner from my previous house and so I went to check out the new store (which is about 7 years ago). When I was looking at the collection (her own line didn't even had tags) I asked about the brand and everything and bought a scarf with stars. It turned out that the woman who helped me was Ulrika herself! (she was talking with a stylist that came in and I recognized her face from the logo above the shopping window! and the star tattoo's on her wrist were another giveaway) even since I have a special feeling with this brand and I really love how big it is now. and just like Isabel Marant she almost constantly wears her own design (with Celine bags)


----------



## juneping

angelastoel said:


> thanks dear! Some other dutch IM lovers are Romy from Bohemian Chic (you will love here style, a bit more laidback, like Martha from life of Boheme) and Sabrina from afterdrk (more minimalist) Lucy from lovely by lucy



thanks for sharing....i'll check them all out!!


----------



## raradarling

My Bazils arrived!! Originally, there was a mix-up with the store and my size wasn't ordered. Then, after I had given up and accepted that they wouldn't be mine, out of *nowhere* they called and my size was in!!! I went in today to pick them up!! I can still hardly believe I have them! 

As soon as I figure out how to upload pics (other than links on the internet) I will post some!


----------



## Jayne1

Reading here makes me want to go out in the unbearable heat and go shopping!


----------



## raradarling

here they are! (sorry for the terrible pic)


----------



## Lieke

StylesandFinds said:


> Hi! Great you have picked up one as well! They sold out within a day or so!
> Its my most favorite right now, looking great with my ponyskin Bazils as well! It is a bit itchy indeed, but one does not notice it anymore after a few minutes of wear. Now I'm on a ban...Splurged a bit too much.
> 
> My Aniely boots from last year (worn here with my yellow leather Isabel Marant track pants).
> 
> http://www.stylesandfinds.blogspot.nl/
> https://www.facebook.com/StylesandFindsinFashion



AWESOME! Those boots are just insane. They are real classics!
Just wanted to give you ladies a heads up; Yoox has some really great IM stuff just in! I ordered myself a winter coat:





Not want to get too excited as it happened to me before that I ordered something and suddenly seemed to be out of stock so I would get a refund. That's how I missed the gorgeous denim patchwork jacket... Still very sad about that. :-S


----------



## flower71

raradarling said:


> here they are! (sorry for the terrible pic)


Oh, I can't wait for mine to come! Congrats dear and now we need mod pics too


----------



## Lieke

raradarling said:


> here they are! (sorry for the terrible pic)


They are stunning!

Quick outfitpost today:
My new IM Tizy top (bought at sale at Zolamanola), random shorts and Betty sneakers (bought at Zolamonola).


----------



## flower71

Lieke said:


> They are stunning!
> 
> Quick outfitpost today:
> My new IM Tizy top (bought at sale at Zolamanola), random shorts and Betty sneakers (bought at Zolamonola).


I love those bettys and that's a great winter coat too. You got yourself some deals ...Off to check yoox, though I am /must be saving for a jumper and a tweed jacket for winter...I don't know the names yet, my store received them yesterday and I tried them on and though she still hadn't put the prices up, I put them on hold...So happy


----------



## Kaypa

birkingal said:


> *Kaypa*, 3 of us at Rue de Saintonge sounds like a dangerous affair. I imagine the damage on my bank account would be rather severe.  Summer, next year?


Hehe, a very dangerous affair indeed!  Summer next year sounds like a excellent idea, this means Tee will have sufficient time to plan her next Europe trip to join us!


----------



## Kaypa

flower71 said:


> I love those bettys and that's a great winter coat too. You got yourself some deals ...Off to check yoox, though I am /must be saving for a jumper and a tweed jacket for winter...I don't know the names yet, my store received them yesterday and I tried them on and though she still hadn't put the prices up, I put them on hold...So happy


Oh, I can't wait too see what jumper and coat you have put on hold!


----------



## Kaypa

raradarling said:


> here they are! (sorry for the terrible pic)


Congrats with your Bazils! They look stunning. Still waiting for mine.... grrrr


----------



## StylesandFinds

Lieke said:
			
		

> They are stunning!
> 
> Quick outfitpost today:
> My new IM Tizy top (bought at sale at Zolamanola), random shorts and Betty sneakers (bought at Zolamonola).



Hey Lieke! Can't believe it! Tried on the same top at Zolamanola in Utrecht! Have bought the lacy IM top instead, decided to buy only top at the time- but really loved this one too! Looks really great on you ,congrats!


----------



## nycbagfiend

Tee said:


> During my vacation, I had the pleasure of meeting Kaypa!  Just thought I'd share a pic that I posted today. She's wearing the Zillah jeans and Poppy heels, and I'm in the Belina top.



i've been out of town all week so lots of TPF catching up to be done but just wanted to say how gorgeous you both look and how fun to have met up!  an IM meet sounds so fun!


----------



## nycbagfiend

Lieke said:


> They are stunning!
> 
> Quick outfitpost today:
> My new IM Tizy top (bought at sale at Zolamanola), random shorts and Betty sneakers (bought at Zolamonola).



so cute!  great sale finds!


----------



## nycbagfiend

Lieke said:


> AWESOME! Those boots are just insane. They are real classics!
> Just wanted to give you ladies a heads up; Yoox has some really great IM stuff just in! I ordered myself a winter coat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not want to get too excited as it happened to me before that I ordered something and suddenly seemed to be out of stock so I would get a refund. That's how I missed the gorgeous denim patchwork jacket... Still very sad about that. :-S



congrats on the coat, lieke--great classic style!  hope it ships--i've also had the same out of stock problems on yoox in the past but lately they seem to be getting better!

i too was on yoox early yesterday AM--ended up ordering the shelter winter coat (or at least i think that's the name--need to research that!)


----------



## juneping

Lieke said:


> AWESOME! Those boots are just insane. They are real classics!
> Just wanted to give you ladies a heads up; Yoox has some really great IM stuff just in! I ordered myself a winter coat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not want to get too excited as it happened to me before that I ordered something and suddenly seemed to be out of stock so I would get a refund. That's how I missed the gorgeous denim patchwork jacket... Still very sad about that. :-S



just went to yoox but didn't see anything coat..but there're some new items. may be it's the EU site?
can't wait to see how you style the coat, and love the white tee...


----------



## flower71

Kaypa said:


> Oh, I can't wait too see what jumper and coat you have put on hold!


hehe, now I have to wait a week because the shop's closed for a week of hols...
So we are planning a meet in a year? That sounds great for our non european that can't make it sooner...But how about sooner for those who can? Anyway, I see we've got quite a few Dutch babes on here


----------



## Kaypa

I know the Kady and the Kalibo are currently trending, but here's a picture of me in the Sade and a dress from the Étoile Isabel Marant S/S '11 collection.


----------



## raradarling

Thanks ladies!!


----------



## raradarling

Kaypa said:


> I know the Kady and the Kalibo are currently trending, but here's a picture of me in the Sade and a dress from the Étoile Isabel Marant S/S '11 collection.



OMG gorgeous!!! The Chloe shoes! the Sade!! It's my dream outfit!!


----------



## nycbagfiend

raradarling said:


> here they are! (sorry for the terrible pic)



congrats!  looking forward to mod pics!


----------



## juneping

Kaypa said:


> I know the Kady and the Kalibo are currently trending, but here's a picture of me in the Sade and a dress from the Étoile Isabel Marant S/S '11 collection.



love this leather jacket...you look so chic.
btw, it's a YAY for the zara coat...my comment didn't show....


----------



## nycbagfiend

Kaypa said:


> I know the Kady and the Kalibo are currently trending, but here's a picture of me in the Sade and a dress from the Étoile Isabel Marant S/S '11 collection.



gorgeous, kaypa!  so chic and elegant!


----------



## nycbagfiend

Jayne1 said:


> Reading here makes me want to go out in the unbearable heat and go shopping!



i second that!  this site is definitely an enabler (and the stores blast the a/c!)


----------



## nycbagfiend

StylesandFinds said:


> Here it is! The Momo jacket size 42 from Isabel Marant. Simply beautiful! With Joseph burgundy leather jeans- the best!
> Sorry for the iphone in front, but was the fastest way to take the pic!
> 
> http://www.stylesandfinds.blogspot.nl/
> https://www.facebook.com/StylesandFindsinFashion



gorgeous!


----------



## jellylicious

Kaypa said:


> I know the Kady and the Kalibo are currently trending, but here's a picture of me in the Sade and a dress from the Étoile Isabel Marant S/S '11 collection.



Absolutely LOVE this!!!


----------



## jellylicious

StylesandFinds said:


> Here it is! The Momo jacket size 42 from Isabel Marant. Simply beautiful! With Joseph burgundy leather jeans- the best!
> Sorry for the iphone in front, but was the fastest way to take the pic!
> 
> http://www.stylesandfinds.blogspot.nl/
> https://www.facebook.com/StylesandFindsinFashion



Seeing your mod pix made me changed my mind and am going keeping mine. The itchiness does go away after a few minutes...I guess i have a high tolerance.  I have to say the different color weaves makes it a versatile piece.


----------



## nycbagfiend

angelastoel said:


> hehe, that's funny, I can't even recall when it was the last time I ate pancakes... ahh I remember, when I was on Aruba hehe. You can make it anywhere.
> Well, still nothing from Buise, I so want my Bazils....
> 
> Yesterday I wore my reo's and dickers (almost every IM shoe looks good with these pants....)



love this look, angela!  the reos really stand out against the neutral tee, dickers and bag!


----------



## nycbagfiend

Porter said:


> Tried on the Venus dress today.
> View attachment 1819497
> 
> Not really my style but it has such a beautiful print.
> 
> Didn't go empty handed though. Doh.  Walked away with a Etoile waffle knit tee dress and a Humanoid skirt.



i think i tried that dress on at the IM shop...agreed--very lovely print but the shape of the dress didn't do much for me.

i keep hearing about humanoid--need to check it out sometime!


----------



## flower71

I got the Barte tweed jacket and the Quidor jumper (anthracite version)


----------



## flower71

Kaypa said:


> I know the Kady and the Kalibo are currently trending, but here's a picture of me in the Sade and a dress from the Étoile Isabel Marant S/S '11 collection.


Oh my, now how cool can you  get?? Your Chloe boots are


----------



## Greentea

Kaypa said:


> I know the Kady and the Kalibo are currently trending, but here's a picture of me in the Sade and a dress from the Étoile Isabel Marant S/S '11 collection.



Love every piece and the way you styled them!


----------



## Greentea

flower71 said:


> I got the Barte tweed jacket and the Quidor jumper (anthracite version)



Winner!


----------



## Lieke

juneping said:


> just went to yoox but didn't see anything coat..but there're some new items. may be it's the EU site?
> can't wait to see how you style the coat, and love the white tee...


I guess they are already gone now. :-S 
More mod pics when the jacket comes in!


----------



## Lieke

nycbagfiend said:


> congrats on the coat, lieke--great classic style!  hope it ships--i've also had the same out of stock problems on yoox in the past but lately they seem to be getting better!
> 
> i too was on yoox early yesterday AM--ended up ordering the shelter winter coat (or at least i think that's the name--need to research that!)



Ah, that's sooo funny! Loved the black coat too! Have no idea what the name for that style is. All those names to remember, jees... Whenever I buy something I automatically save the picture (or I'll google it) with the name so I won't forget. Maybe a good tip for any of the ladies who tend to forget (like me...). Love to see the black coat, I'm very curious (almost bought 'your' jacket haha)!!!


----------



## Lieke

Kaypa said:


> I know the Kady and the Kalibo are currently trending, but here's a picture of me in the Sade and a dress from the Étoile Isabel Marant S/S '11 collection.


LOOOOOOOOOVE! Those shoes are the best (I know, I have them too , but that jacket...!!! I just cannot get over it. I am hoping to sell one of my Acne jackets so I can buy this one instead. General rule for me, one in - one out.


----------



## Kaypa

Thanks everyone for your kind words! 

@June I really don't understand why your comments won't show. I didn't even get a notification of your comment. I am so sorry!



raradarling said:


> OMG gorgeous!!! The Chloe shoes! the Sade!! It's my dream outfit!!


 


juneping said:


> love this leather jacket...you look so chic.
> btw, it's a YAY for the zara coat...my comment didn't show....


 


nycbagfiend said:


> gorgeous, kaypa! so chic and elegant!


 


jellylicious said:


> Absolutely LOVE this!!!


 


flower71 said:


> Oh my, now how cool can you get?? Your Chloe boots are


 


Greentea said:


> Love every piece and the way you styled them!


 


Lieke said:


> LOOOOOOOOOVE! Those shoes are the best (I know, I have them too , but that jacket...!!! I just cannot get over it. I am hoping to sell one of my Acne jackets so I can buy this one instead. General rule for me, one in - one out.


----------



## Kaypa

flower71 said:


> hehe, now I have to wait a week because the shop's closed for a week of hols...
> So we are planning a meet in a year? That sounds great for our non european that can't make it sooner...But how about sooner for those who can? Anyway, I see we've got quite a few Dutch babes on here


 
We should be able to find a date this year for a short pre-meeting.  



flower71 said:


> I got the Barte tweed jacket and the Quidor jumper (anthracite version)
> 
> assets.matchesfashion.com/products/WOIAJA780002RBL_1_zoom.jpg
> assets.matchesfashion.com/products/WOIAKN780003CRE_2_zoom.jpg



Oh, I really love these two items you picked! You have such an excellent taste! Wouldn't mind adding these items to my wardrobe.


----------



## PHENOMENON

Kaypa said:
			
		

> I know the Kady and the Kalibo are currently trending, but here's a picture of me in the Sade and a dress from the Étoile Isabel Marant S/S '11 collection.



You look stunning!


----------



## Tee

nycbagfiend said:


> i've been out of town all week so lots of TPF catching up to be done but just wanted to say how gorgeous you both look and how fun to have met up!  an IM meet sounds so fun!



Thank you sweetie!!!


----------



## Tee

raradarling said:


> here they are! (sorry for the terrible pic)



Congrats raradarling!!


----------



## Tee

Lieke said:


> They are stunning!
> 
> Quick outfitpost today:
> My new IM Tizy top (bought at sale at Zolamanola), random shorts and Betty sneakers (bought at Zolamonola).



Such a cool combo!! You look great Lieke!


----------



## Tee

Kaypa said:


> Hehe, a very dangerous affair indeed!  Summer next year sounds like a excellent idea, this means Tee will have sufficient time to plan her next Europe trip to join us!



Sounds awesome! I'd love that!!!


----------



## Tee

Kaypa said:


> I know the Kady and the Kalibo are currently trending, but here's a picture of me in the Sade and a dress from the Étoile Isabel Marant S/S '11 collection.



I just love this look Kaypa! You look gorgeous!!


----------



## Tee

flower71 said:


> I got the Barte tweed jacket and the Quidor jumper (anthracite version)
> assets.matchesfashion.com/products/WOIAJA780002RBL_1_zoom.jpg
> assets.matchesfashion.com/products/WOIAKN780003CRE_2_zoom.jpg



Lovin' both pieces! Can't wait to see mod pics!


----------



## Lieke

Tee said:


> Such a cool combo!! You look great Lieke!


Thanks so much sweety!!!


----------



## birkingal

Kaypa said:


> Hehe, a very dangerous affair indeed!  Summer next year sounds like a excellent idea, this means Tee will have sufficient time to plan her next Europe trip to join us!



Sounds perfect! Gives us time to build up our bank account too


----------



## birkingal

flower71 said:


> I got the Barte tweed jacket and the Quidor jumper (anthracite version)



It's beyond dangerous checking this thread. Wouldn't have though much about both items but now..... *le sigh*


----------



## birkingal

angelastoel said:


> thanks! This dress is from last year, called the jagger dress.
> The funny thing is that the first Rika store was around the corner from my previous house and so I went to check out the new store (which is about 7 years ago). When I was looking at the collection (her own line didn't even had tags) I asked about the brand and everything and bought a scarf with stars. It turned out that the woman who helped me was Ulrika herself! (she was talking with a stylist that came in and I recognized her face from the logo above the shopping window! and the star tattoo's on her wrist were another giveaway) even since I have a special feeling with this brand and I really love how big it is now. and just like Isabel Marant she almost constantly wears her own design (with Celine bags)



Thanks for sharing, Angela. What an amazing story! The brand's certainly going from strength to strength.


----------



## nycbagfiend

flower71 said:


> I got the Barte tweed jacket and the Quidor jumper (anthracite version)
> assets.matchesfashion.com/products/WOIAJA780002RBL_1_zoom.jpg
> assets.matchesfashion.com/products/WOIAKN780003CRE_2_zoom.jpg



ooh...great pieces, flower!  i've never seen either IRL yet--looking forward to seeing them on you!  congrats!


----------



## am2022

Lieke:  loving your summer look!! We are tizy sisters!

Kaypa: love that pairing!!! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## flower71

birkingal said:


> It's beyond dangerous checking this thread. Wouldn't have though much about both items but now..... *le sigh*


So true, I took a look at the items and thought, oh well...then I tried then on


nycbagfiend said:


> ooh...great pieces, flower!  i've never seen either IRL yet--looking forward to seeing them on you!  congrats!


hey sweetie! thanks and will sure take pics when I get them


Greentea said:


> Winner!


hey you! What are you up to? I have been trying to focus these days so not too much tpf for me



Kaypa said:


> *We should be able to find a date this year for a short pre-meeting*.
> Oh, I really love these two items you picked! You have such an excellent taste! Wouldn't mind adding these items to my wardrobe.


I am in! Thanks again...I wouldn't mind switching items with  you too



birkingal said:


> Sounds perfect! Gives us time to build up our bank account too


 Tell me about it! We don't need to break the bank, just being together will be sooo exciting.


----------



## tb-purselover

Kaypa said:


> I know the Kady and the Kalibo are currently trending, but here's a picture of me in the Sade and a dress from the Étoile Isabel Marant S/S '11 collection.


Beautiful! Thanks for sharing such a nice pairing.


----------



## tb-purselover

raradarling said:


> here they are! (sorry for the terrible pic)


Congrats on the Bazils! Sigh...


----------



## tb-purselover

Cute! Nice and casual.



Lieke said:


> They are stunning!
> 
> Quick outfitpost today:
> My new IM Tizy top (bought at sale at Zolamanola), random shorts and Betty sneakers (bought at Zolamonola).


----------



## tb-purselover

Ooo such nice pieces you bought Flower! They are very stylish and will be so fun to pair up into outfits. I love these pieces!!! I would so be buying these if I were not on my ban. 

I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I can stick to my ban. But hanging out in this thread makes it soooo hard! All these wonderful pieces and mod shots makes it so hard to keep my ban!



flower71 said:


> I got the Barte tweed jacket and the Quidor jumper (anthracite version)
> assets.matchesfashion.com/products/WOIAJA780002RBL_1_zoom.jpg
> assets.matchesfashion.com/products/WOIAKN780003CRE_2_zoom.jpg


----------



## flower71

tb-purselover said:


> Ooo such nice pieces you bought Flower! They are very stylish and will be so fun to pair up into outfits. I love these pieces!!! I would so be buying these if I were not on my ban.
> 
> I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I can stick to my ban. But hanging out in this thread makes it soooo hard! All these wonderful pieces and mod shots makes it so hard to keep my ban!


so true! dangerous coming on here, I know! I really should be on a ban too but I just can't. These days, I am exclusively buying only IM because I actually *wear* all her clothes whereas I still have dresses (YSL, Lanvin to name a few) that haven't seen the light of day. I have decided to just add on a few pieces every season but not splurge on coats, bags next season. Shoes, now that's another story


----------



## raradarling

Kaypa said:


> I know the Kady and the Kalibo are currently trending, but here's a picture of me in the Sade and a dress from the Étoile Isabel Marant S/S '11 collection.



Hi Kaypa! 

Can you tell me what size you wear in the Sade? Do you have the Momo, too? I am trying to figure out my size in the Sade and all I have to compare would be the Momo - in which I wear a 42. I find the Momo's arms to be tight and it zips up - but not if I wore more than a light tee shirt!   I'm thinking maybe I'd take a 44 in the Sade? Does that size exist? Or, is this jacket on the 1,2,3 size types? I'm a size 3 in IRO.

thx!!


----------



## raradarling

Is this site legit? these Memphis boots don't look right...For one thing, the front upper lip of the boot is supposed to dip down, not up. Also, all the studs on these boots are silver whereas in the IM pics they are sliver and gold. I suppose maybe the design changed from runway to store?

http://www.filucav.dk/sko-stoevler2/memphis-boots.htm


----------



## ElleFlowers

raradarling said:


> Is this site legit? these Memphis boots don't look right...For one thing, the front upper lip of the boot is supposed to dip down, not up. Also, all the studs on these boots are silver whereas in the IM pics they are sliver and gold. I suppose maybe the design changed from runway to store?
> 
> http://www.filucav.dk/sko-stoevler2/memphis-boots.htm


 

IMO this site does not look fake, this store has an adress (Aalborg, Denmark), phone number and VAT number on their website. The other IM stuff they sell looks real to me. Unfortunately I cannot help with the Memphis boots, have not seen them up close...Good luck (if you order by credit card you have insurance I would say)


----------



## birkingal

Kaypa said:


> Hehe, a very dangerous affair indeed!  Summer next year sounds like a excellent idea, this means Tee will have sufficient time to plan her next Europe trip to join us!



Kaypa & Flower, if it's a short trip to Paris this year, I should be able to make it too. It's a quick nip there via Eurostar


----------



## flower71

birkingal said:


> Kaypa & Flower, if it's a short trip to Paris this year, I should be able to make it too. It's a quick nip there via Eurostar


yay!


----------



## flower71

Jacob boots on mytheresa , all sizes available...I am so lucky, I don't like the fringe so not for me.


----------



## ElleFlowers

The thread is moving forward, cant keep up with all the posts. Love the outfits that have been posted! 

I have attached a picture with the Itzel trousers and the Isabel Marant Hoani Jacket. This jacket is similar to the Obli Jacket (which is currently available at Netaporter in a 40, jacket runs very small), the colour is burgundy.


----------



## Porter

flower71 said:


> I also love the print but on me, it seems so "blah"...not the right colours for my skintone! I am also a fan of Humanoid...



It's actually my first Humanoid piece!  I've been loving their modern, sleek style for awhile now so I'm pretty excited to finally add one to my collection.  Their clothing has subtle, unique details that I love!



nycbagfiend said:


> i think i tried that dress on at the IM shop...agreed--very lovely print but the shape of the dress didn't do much for me.
> 
> i keep hearing about humanoid--need to check it out sometime!



Yeah, unfortunately, the shape is not very flattering. You should definitely check out Humanoid if you like simple and streamlined pieces with quirky details like asymmetric seams and off-kilter pockets.


----------



## jellylicious

Quick pix of my outfit today. A. Wang muscle tank, Helmut Lang skirt and Anthracite beketts with PS1 bag.


----------



## Porter

jellylicious said:
			
		

> Quick pix of my outfit today. A. Wang muscle tank, Helmut Lang skirt and Anthracite beketts with PS1 bag.



Love how the Beketts balance out the femininity of the outfit.  Great look and nice bag!


----------



## lala1

jellylicious said:


> Quick pix of my outfit today. A. Wang muscle tank, Helmut Lang skirt and Anthracite beketts with PS1 bag.



I love everything about this outfit


----------



## ElleFlowers

jellylicious said:


> Quick pix of my outfit today. A. Wang muscle tank, Helmut Lang skirt and Anthracite beketts with PS1 bag.


 
Nice I like your outfit, is that skirt anthracite too or blue?


----------



## jellylicious

Porter said:


> Love how the Beketts balance out the femininity of the outfit.  Great look and nice bag!





lala1 said:


> I love everything about this outfit





ElleFlowers said:


> Nice I like your outfit, is that skirt anthracite too or blue?



Thanks ladies! 

The skirt is anthracite-does look bluish under my terrible lighting.


----------



## jellylicious

ElleFlowers said:


> The thread is moving forward, cant keep up with all the posts. Love the outfits that have been posted!
> 
> I have attached a picture with the Itzel trousers and the Isabel Marant Hoani Jacket. This jacket is similar to the Obli Jacket (which is currently available at Netaporter in a 40, jacket runs very small), the colour is burgundy.



Great pairing! I wouldn't have thought to wear the itzels with a structured jacket...but it works! Makes me want fall to come soon!!!


----------



## PHENOMENON

jellylicious said:
			
		

> Quick pix of my outfit today. A. Wang muscle tank, Helmut Lang skirt and Anthracite beketts with PS1 bag.



Love this look


----------



## flower71

jellylicious said:


> Quick pix of my outfit today. A. Wang muscle tank, Helmut Lang skirt and Anthracite beketts with PS1 bag.


beyond gorgeous


----------



## Greentea

jellylicious said:


> Quick pix of my outfit today. A. Wang muscle tank, Helmut Lang skirt and Anthracite beketts with PS1 bag.



Urban-chic - and fab!!


----------



## am2022

Love love everything !!! 



jellylicious said:


> Quick pix of my outfit today. A. Wang muscle tank, Helmut Lang skirt and Anthracite beketts with PS1 bag.


----------



## juneping

ElleFlowers said:


> The thread is moving forward, cant keep up with all the posts. Love the outfits that have been posted!
> 
> I have attached a picture with the Itzel trousers and the Isabel Marant Hoani Jacket. This jacket is similar to the Obli Jacket (which is currently available at Netaporter in a 40, jacket runs very small), the colour is burgundy.


I love the jacket a lot...it's currently on yoox...i was so tempted. but i have to be strong... it's great pairing w/ itzel. i have them in green...



jellylicious said:


> Quick pix of my outfit today. A. Wang muscle tank, Helmut Lang skirt and Anthracite beketts with PS1 bag.


love this pairing, so effortless. 

i was so inspired by Marant wearing her dana boots that *amacasa* posted....so here is me wearing mine...


----------



## Jayne1

juneping said:


> I love the jacket a lot...it's currently on yoox...i was so tempted. but i have to be strong... it's great pairing w/ itzel. i have them in green...
> 
> 
> love this pairing, so effortless.
> 
> i was so inspired by Marant wearing her dana boots that *amacasa* posted....so here is me wearing mine...


Love the look and the big smile!


----------



## Kaypa

Thanks so much everyone for your kind words! I really appreciate it.

@*raradarling* I had the Momo, but had to return it as it was itching too much on my skin. I think I might be a little bit allergic to wool, as I also tried the Obli jacket which I also had to return due to the itchy factor. I had a size 38 in the Momo.

My Sade is a size 38. I think the Sade went up to a size 42. Previous season did not have a size 34 and 44, IM started issuing these sizes for the Fall/Winter collection if I'm not mistaking. 




PHENOMENON said:


> You look stunning!


 


Tee said:


> I just love this look Kaypa! You look gorgeous!!


 


amacasa said:


> Lieke: loving your summer look!! We are tizy sisters!
> 
> Kaypa: love that pairing!!! Gorgeous!!!


 


tb-purselover said:


> Beautiful! Thanks for sharing such a nice pairing.


 


raradarling said:


> Hi Kaypa!
> 
> Can you tell me what size you wear in the Sade? Do you have the Momo, too? I am trying to figure out my size in the Sade and all I have to compare would be the Momo - in which I wear a 42. I find the Momo's arms to be tight and it zips up - but not if I wore more than a light tee shirt!  I'm thinking maybe I'd take a 44 in the Sade? Does that size exist? Or, is this jacket on the 1,2,3 size types? I'm a size 3 in IRO.
> 
> thx!!


----------



## Kaypa

birkingal said:


> Kaypa & Flower, if it's a short trip to Paris this year, I should be able to make it too. It's a quick nip there via Eurostar


 


flower71 said:


> yay!


 
Just booked a one day trip to Paris the 29th of September, but it's a day with the bf to celebrate our 5 year anniversary. So it might not be very appropriate to meet you ladies during that day. Naturally I can book another day let's say somewhere in October for instance...  Gives anyone else sufficient time to join in if they want to.


----------



## Kaypa

ElleFlowers said:


> The thread is moving forward, cant keep up with all the posts. Love the outfits that have been posted!
> 
> I have attached a picture with the Itzel trousers and the Isabel Marant Hoani Jacket. This jacket is similar to the Obli Jacket (which is currently available at Netaporter in a 40, jacket runs very small), the colour is burgundy.


Very elegant! Love this pairing!


----------



## Kaypa

jellylicious said:


> Quick pix of my outfit today. A. Wang muscle tank, Helmut Lang skirt and Anthracite beketts with PS1 bag.


You look hot! Love those the Beketts on you!


----------



## Kaypa

juneping said:


> I love the jacket a lot...it's currently on yoox...i was so tempted. but i have to be strong... it's great pairing w/ itzel. i have them in green...
> 
> 
> love this pairing, so effortless.
> 
> i was so inspired by Marant wearing her dana boots that *amacasa* posted....so here is me wearing mine...


You look stunning June! Love the simple, yet chic outfit paired with those cool boots!


----------



## jellylicious

PHENOMENON said:


> Love this look





flower71 said:


> beyond gorgeous





Greentea said:


> Urban-chic - and fab!!





amacasa said:


> Love love everything !!!





juneping said:


> I love the jacket a lot...it's currently on yoox...i was so tempted. but i have to be strong... it's great pairing w/ itzel. i have them in green...
> 
> 
> love this pairing, so effortless.
> 
> i was so inspired by Marant wearing her dana boots that *amacasa* posted....so here is me wearing mine...



Thank you ladies! I love my sneakers and really comfy all day.

Juneping-you look so cute and wearing the dana boots today is not so bad. Thank goodness the humidity has gone down.


----------



## jellylicious

Kaypa said:


> You look hot! Love those the Beketts on you!


Thanks Kaypa! All you ladies inspire me!


----------



## nycbagfiend

jellylicious said:


> Quick pix of my outfit today. A. Wang muscle tank, Helmut Lang skirt and Anthracite beketts with PS1 bag.



love this, jelly--i need to start pairing my sneakers w/dresses/skirts--love the sporty but chic vibe!


----------



## nycbagfiend

ElleFlowers said:


> The thread is moving forward, cant keep up with all the posts. Love the outfits that have been posted!
> 
> I have attached a picture with the Itzel trousers and the Isabel Marant Hoani Jacket. This jacket is similar to the Obli Jacket (which is currently available at Netaporter in a 40, jacket runs very small), the colour is burgundy.



very nice!  ah, the hoani--i have the same burgandy one sitting in my closet...almost makes me long for cooler weather!


----------



## nycbagfiend

Kaypa said:


> Just booked a one day trip to Paris the 29th of September, but it's a day with the bf to celebrate our 5 year anniversary. So it might not be very appropriate to meet you ladies during that day. Naturally I can book another day let's say somewhere in October for instance...  Gives anyone else sufficient time to join in if they want to.



all this fall shopping/paris talk is verrryyy tempting!   a few of my girlfriends have been talking about making a mom's weekend to paris for shopping/eating etc...hmmm......maybe i can convince them to do it sooner then later!


----------



## nycbagfiend

juneping said:


> I love the jacket a lot...it's currently on yoox...i was so tempted. but i have to be strong... it's great pairing w/ itzel. i have them in green...
> 
> 
> love this pairing, so effortless.
> 
> i was so inspired by Marant wearing her dana boots that *amacasa* posted....so here is me wearing mine...



i love the boots and love this photo of you, june--so cute!  i also noticed the hoani on yoox--surprised they haven't been snapped up already (tho' the price point is not great...maybe if a coupon code comes along...!)


----------



## chicjean

Love that this thread is moving again- so many great mods!




angelastoel said:


> hehe, that's funny, I can't even recall when it was the last time I ate pancakes... ahh I remember, when I was on Aruba hehe. You can make it anywhere.
> Well, still nothing from Buise, I so want my Bazils....
> 
> Yesterday I wore my reo's and dickers (almost every IM shoe looks good with these pants....)



I love this!!!! This makes me reconsider the lighter colored Dickers... 





StylesandFinds said:


> Here it is! The Momo jacket size 42 from Isabel Marant. Simply beautiful! With Joseph burgundy leather jeans- the best!
> Sorry for the iphone in front, but was the fastest way to take the pic!
> 
> http://www.stylesandfinds.blogspot.nl/
> https://www.facebook.com/StylesandFindsinFashion



Very pretty colors!




angelastoel said:


> thanks! This dress is from last year, called the jagger dress.
> The funny thing is that the first Rika store was around the corner from my previous house and so I went to check out the new store (which is about 7 years ago). When I was looking at the collection (her own line didn't even had tags) I asked about the brand and everything and bought a scarf with stars. It turned out that the woman who helped me was Ulrika herself! (she was talking with a stylist that came in and I recognized her face from the logo above the shopping window! and the star tattoo's on her wrist were another giveaway) even since I have a special feeling with this brand and I really love how big it is now. and just like Isabel Marant she almost constantly wears her own design (with Celine bags)



That's one of my favorite things about IM- that she actually wears her designs. I love this story!




raradarling said:


> here they are! (sorry for the terrible pic)



Congrats! Can't wait to see how you wear them!




Lieke said:


> They are stunning!
> 
> Quick outfitpost today:
> My new IM Tizy top (bought at sale at Zolamanola), random shorts and Betty sneakers (bought at Zolamonola).



Cute!





Kaypa said:


> I know the Kady and the Kalibo are currently trending, but here's a picture of me in the Sade and a dress from the Étoile Isabel Marant S/S '11 collection.



 AMAZING. Saw this on your blog and love it so much!!!!





flower71 said:


> I got the Barte tweed jacket and the Quidor jumper (anthracite version)
> assets.matchesfashion.com/products/WOIAJA780002RBL_1_zoom.jpg
> assets.matchesfashion.com/products/WOIAKN780003CRE_2_zoom.jpg



Can't wait to see how you style these!




ElleFlowers said:


> The thread is moving forward, cant keep up with all the posts. Love the outfits that have been posted!
> 
> I have attached a picture with the Itzel trousers and the Isabel Marant Hoani Jacket. This jacket is similar to the Obli Jacket (which is currently available at Netaporter in a 40, jacket runs very small), the colour is burgundy.



Gorgeous!




jellylicious said:


> Quick pix of my outfit today. A. Wang muscle tank, Helmut Lang skirt and Anthracite beketts with PS1 bag.



I love this look SOOOO much! 





juneping said:


> I love the jacket a lot...it's currently on yoox...i was so tempted. but i have to be strong... it's great pairing w/ itzel. i have them in green...
> 
> 
> love this pairing, so effortless.
> 
> i was so inspired by Marant wearing her dana boots that *amacasa* posted....so here is me wearing mine...



June, I love this! So easy and comfy and chic!


----------



## am2022

Omg!!! Couldn't be any cuter!! 




juneping said:


> I love the jacket a lot...it's currently on yoox...i was so tempted. but i have to be strong... it's great pairing w/ itzel. i have them in green...
> 
> 
> love this pairing, so effortless.
> 
> i was so inspired by Marant wearing her dana boots that *amacasa* posted....so here is me wearing mine...


----------



## jellylicious

nycbagfiend said:


> love this, jelly--i need to start pairing my sneakers w/dresses/skirts--love the sporty but chic vibe!





chicjean said:


> I love this look SOOOO much!



*TY!* Looking forward to your pairings with the sneakers!!! So funny-i got a random compliment from a teenage boy on the beketts.


----------



## jellylicious

flower71 said:


> Jacob boots on mytheresa , all sizes available...I am so lucky, I don't like the fringe so not for me.



Is this the Jacob on Kate Hudson? If so, they are really adorable on her. I know fringes are really trendy but I love the movement and hippy vibe. 

credit: justjared


----------



## ElleFlowers

thanks everyone for the compliments today. I was about to wash my tuna dress (grey with beige tie dye) Love this dress. I have some pics of it and will post them soon. When I was about to put in in the washing machine I found something I am not enthousiastic about...

a hole at the back of the dress (quite big)....... quelle horreur

Thank god its at the back and when repaired not to be seen anymore (thanks to my mother she is good at that). It was probably already in there when I bought it (Rue Saintonge Paris, not going back with it...)

Have you had something like this before with any IM garment, stains, holes or any other misfortune? I hate when this happens


----------



## ElleFlowers

Kaypa said:


> Just booked a one day trip to Paris the 29th of September, but it's a day with the bf to celebrate our 5 year anniversary. So it might not be very appropriate to meet you ladies during that day. Naturally I can book another day let's say somewhere in October for instance...  Gives anyone else sufficient time to join in if they want to.


 
Well sounds like an idea!


----------



## ElleFlowers

jellylicious said:


> Is this the Jacob on Kate Hudson? If so, they are really adorable on her. I know fringes are really trendy but I love the movement and hippy vibe.
> 
> credit: justjared


 
I just love these boots here!


----------



## ElleFlowers

Kaypa said:


> I know the Kady and the Kalibo are currently trending, but here's a picture of me in the Sade and a dress from the Étoile Isabel Marant S/S '11 collection.


 
This is really gorgeous. I have this dress too (but the jacket really turns it into a great outfit!)


----------



## chicjean

jellylicious said:
			
		

> Is this the Jacob on Kate Hudson? If so, they are really adorable on her. I know fringes are really trendy but I love the movement and hippy vibe.
> 
> credit: justjared



Looks like it to me, very cute!


----------



## raradarling

jellylicious said:


> Is this the Jacob on Kate Hudson? If so, they are really adorable on her. I know fringes are really trendy but I love the movement and hippy vibe.
> 
> credit: justjared



OH NO!  just when I was sure I didn't want these.... so cute!


----------



## raradarling

Kaypa said:


> Thanks so much everyone for your kind words! I really appreciate it.
> 
> @*raradarling* I had the Momo, but had to return it as it was itching too much on my skin. I think I might be a little bit allergic to wool, as I also tried the Obli jacket which I also had to return due to the itchy factor. I had a size 38 in the Momo.
> 
> My Sade is a size 38. I think the Sade went up to a size 42. Previous season did not have a size 34 and 44, IM started issuing these sizes for the Fall/Winter collection if I'm not mistaking.



Hi Kaypa!

Thanks for the info. The 42 fits me but I would love a 44!  I have ordered a 44 in the Kady so we'll see if that is, in fact, a better fit than the 42 in the Momo.


----------



## raradarling

juneping said:


> I love the jacket a lot...it's currently on yoox...i was so tempted. but i have to be strong... it's great pairing w/ itzel. i have them in green...
> 
> 
> love this pairing, so effortless.
> 
> i was so inspired by Marant wearing her dana boots that *amacasa* posted....so here is me wearing mine...


 
I Love the Dana's paired with a casual and classic outfit. They add such a great kick!


----------



## flower71

Kaypa said:


> Just booked a one day trip to Paris the 29th of September, but it's a day with the bf to celebrate our 5 year anniversary. So it might not be very appropriate to meet you ladies during that day. Naturally I can book another day let's say somewhere in October for instance...  Gives anyone else sufficient time to join in if they want to.


I think that date is yours with BF, for sure!
In October, I will be in Paris on the 6. We'll find a date


----------



## juneping

jellylicious said:


> Is this the Jacob on Kate Hudson? If so, they are really adorable on her. I know fringes are really trendy but I love the movement and hippy vibe.
> 
> credit: justjared



thank you ladies!! 
IM shoes are just so great...they really can make any simple outfit pops....KH looked so hot in them...


----------



## flower71

jellylicious said:


> Is this the Jacob on Kate Hudson? If so, they are really adorable on her. I know fringes are really trendy but I love the movement and hippy vibe.
> 
> credit: justjared


Oh no, this is the Jacob and they look GOOD! It's all in the attitude, no? I am reconsidering my position right now


----------



## flower71

ElleFlowers said:


> thanks everyone for the compliments today. I was about to wash my tuna dress (grey with beige tie dye) Love this dress. I have some pics of it and will post them soon. When I was about to put in in the washing machine I found something I am not enthousiastic about...
> 
> a hole at the back of the dress (quite big)....... quelle horreur
> 
> Thank god its at the back and when repaired not to be seen anymore (thanks to my mother she is good at that). It was probably already in there when I bought it (Rue Saintonge Paris, not going back with it...)
> 
> Have you had something like this before with any IM garment, stains, holes or any other misfortune? I hate when this happens


I was just about to compliment you and your mod pic, so stylish!
I have unfortunately had quite a few problems with IM, easy tear (jst lifting my arm to grab hold of my baby!)...just an example, I have had other issues too, but tis late and I have to get some rest. Sorry about your bad surprise, I have never bought IM that was altered before the sale. That sucks!!


----------



## flower71

juneping said:


> I love the jacket a lot...it's currently on yoox...i was so tempted. but i have to be strong... it's great pairing w/ itzel. i have them in green...
> 
> 
> love this pairing, so effortless.
> 
> i was so inspired by Marant wearing her dana boots that *amacasa* posted....so here is me wearing mine...


Such a refreshing picture dear june! Your dana boots suit you to a "T". Love how you styled them, your skinny pants are IM?


----------



## Tee

ElleFlowers said:


> The thread is moving forward, cant keep up with all the posts. Love the outfits that have been posted!
> 
> I have attached a picture with the Itzel trousers and the Isabel Marant Hoani Jacket. This jacket is similar to the Obli Jacket (which is currently available at Netaporter in a 40, jacket runs very small), the colour is burgundy.



Looking good ElleFlowers!  Great pairing with the Itzels and Hoani! 



jellylicious said:


> Quick pix of my outfit today. A. Wang muscle tank, Helmut Lang skirt and Anthracite beketts with PS1 bag.



I love that skirt on you jelly and it looks awesome with the Beketts!  Looking amazing like always!



juneping said:


> I love the jacket a lot...it's currently on yoox...i was so tempted. but i have to be strong... it's great pairing w/ itzel. i have them in green...
> 
> 
> love this pairing, so effortless.
> 
> i was so inspired by Marant wearing her dana boots that *amacasa* posted....so here is me wearing mine...



This is such a cute pic of you! Love the entire look! Those Danas are so cool!


----------



## Tee

jellylicious said:


> Is this the Jacob on Kate Hudson? If so, they are really adorable on her. I know fringes are really trendy but I love the movement and hippy vibe.
> 
> credit: justjared



Looks like it! I agree! They look great on her!


----------



## juneping

flower71 said:


> Such a refreshing picture dear june! Your dana boots suit you to a "T". Love how you styled them, your skinny pants are IM?



thanks!! actually..they're Uniqlo...

btw, just got the uoua ---- ooooh..it's sooo soft...like baby's butt
got it from J+O...gosh, it's the only black i could find online...i checked other site, only L left...mine is M. i love it sooo much....


----------



## juneping

Tee said:


> Looking good ElleFlowers!  Great pairing with the Itzels and Hoani!
> 
> 
> 
> I love that skirt on you jelly and it looks awesome with the Beketts!  Looking amazing like always!
> 
> 
> 
> This is such a cute pic of you! Love the entire look! Those Danas are so cool!



thanks Tee!!


----------



## Tee

Here's a pic of me wearing my Astia top and Bazils.


----------



## juneping

Tee said:


> Here's a pic of me wearing my Astia top and Bazils.



perfect!! love the bazils + astia on you!!

i realized most of your backdrops are some great architectural pieces....do you work in related field??


----------



## chicjean

Tee said:
			
		

> Here's a pic of me wearing my Astia top and Bazils.



Love this pairing! So cool!!!


----------



## jellylicious

flower71 said:


> Oh no, this is the Jacob and they look GOOD! It's all in the attitude, no? I am reconsidering my position right now


Sorry to be such an enabler! :devil: KH def pulls it off with her hippy vibe.



Tee said:


> Here's a pic of me wearing my Astia top and Bazils.


O MY TEE!!! You look so amazing-rocker chic! Those Bazils are so tempting.


----------



## lil tote

Tee said:
			
		

> Here's a pic of me wearing my Astia top and Bazils.



Love this outfit! You look great.


----------



## am2022

Looking so fab tee!!!
So adorable! 



Tee said:


> Here's a pic of me wearing my Astia top and Bazils.


----------



## dbaby

juneping said:
			
		

> thanks!! actually..they're Uniqlo...
> 
> btw, just got the uoua ---- ooooh..it's sooo soft...like baby's butt
> got it from J+O...gosh, it's the only black i could find online...i checked other site, only L left...mine is M. i love it sooo much....



How are the duties assessed for import from Canada? Similar to Europe?


----------



## juneping

dbaby said:


> How are the duties assessed for import from Canada? Similar to Europe?



there's no duty..it's by usps so i think i dodged the bullet. but it cost more in canada...but it's the only black one i could find....
it's really soft....and the cut is great.


----------



## am2022

How did I
Miss this? Looking so fab elle!




ElleFlowers said:


> The thread is moving forward, cant keep up with all the posts. Love the outfits that have been posted!
> 
> I have attached a picture with the Itzel trousers and the Isabel Marant Hoani Jacket. This jacket is similar to the Obli Jacket (which is currently available at Netaporter in a 40, jacket runs very small), the colour is burgundy.


----------



## dbaby

juneping said:
			
		

> there's no duty..it's by usps so i think i dodged the bullet. but it cost more in canada...but it's the only black one i could find....
> it's really soft....and the cut is great.



Thanks! I popped by the store while in Toronto last month and wish I had gotten some of the sale stuff but decided against it. Maybe I'll check to see if it's still there (wishful thinking)


----------



## Jayne1

Tee said:


> Here's a pic of me wearing my Astia top and Bazils.


Love it!!


----------



## Tee

juneping said:


> perfect!! love the bazils + astia on you!!
> 
> i realized most of your backdrops are some great architectural pieces....do you work in related field??



Thank you juneping!  No, I don't. We just really like using cool architecture as backdrops. 



chicjean said:


> Love this pairing! So cool!!!





jellylicious said:


> Sorry to be such an enabler! :devil: KH def pulls it off with her hippy vibe.
> 
> 
> O MY TEE!!! You look so amazing-rocker chic! Those Bazils are so tempting.





lil tote said:


> Love this outfit! You look great.





amacasa said:


> Looking so fab tee!!!
> So adorable!





Jayne1 said:


> Love it!!



Thanks so much for your super sweet comments ladies!


----------



## Porter

Tee said:
			
		

> Here's a pic of me wearing my Astia top and Bazils.



Gorgeous as always Tee!  This makes me excited to wear my Astia when the weather gets cooler.


----------



## Kaypa

Tee said:
			
		

> Here's a pic of me wearing my Astia top and Bazils.



You look absolutely stunning Tee! That top looks great and comfy and naturally, I love the Bazils!


----------



## Kaypa

juneping said:
			
		

> thanks!! actually..they're Uniqlo...
> 
> btw, just got the uoua ---- ooooh..it's sooo soft...like baby's butt
> got it from J+O...gosh, it's the only black i could find online...i checked other site, only L left...mine is M. i love it sooo much....



Congrats with the noua!  relly amazing huh, how soft the material is.


----------



## ElleFlowers

juneping said:


> I love the jacket a lot...it's currently on yoox...i was so tempted. but i have to be strong... it's great pairing w/ itzel. i have them in green...
> 
> Thanks June, I saw the jacket on Yoox!
> 
> 
> 
> Kaypa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very elegant! Love this pairing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> nycbagfiend said:
> 
> 
> 
> very nice! ah, the hoani--i have the same burgandy one sitting in my closet...almost makes me long for cooler weather!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You could live here in The Netherlands, lots of cool weather and rain.
> 
> 
> 
> chicjean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love that this thread is moving again- so many great mods!
> 
> Gorgeous!
> 
> Thanks Jean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flower71 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was just about to compliment you and your mod pic, so stylish!
> I have unfortunately had quite a few problems with IM, easy tear (jst lifting my arm to grab hold of my baby!)...just an example, I have had other issues too, but tis late and I have to get some rest. Sorry about your bad surprise, I have never bought IM that was altered before the sale. That sucks!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes its my first IM item with a hole.... the tuna dress luckily has many 'stains' (tie dye) so I guess I cant do any more harm to it
> 
> 
> 
> Tee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good ElleFlowers!  Great pairing with the Itzels and Hoani!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amacasa said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did I
> Miss this? Looking so fab elle!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thanks!
> 
> 
> _________________________________________________________________
> 
> I am wearing my Ulyse jacket today, with leather leggings and red pumps. Love this jacket:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## ElleFlowers

And more inspiration. Sylvie vd Vaart is wearing an IM jacket with green Marni earrings here, and on the other picture you can see her wearing the IM fringe boots.


----------



## nycbagfiend

ElleFlowers said:


> juneping said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the jacket a lot...it's currently on yoox...i was so tempted. but i have to be strong... it's great pairing w/ itzel. i have them in green...
> 
> Thanks June, I saw the jacket on Yoox!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> You could live here in The Netherlands, lots of cool weather and rain.
> 
> 
> 
> chicjean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love that this thread is moving again- so many great mods!
> 
> Gorgeous!
> 
> Thanks Jean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes its my first IM item with a hole.... the tuna dress luckily has many 'stains' (tie dye) so I guess I cant do any more harm to it
> 
> 
> 
> Tee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good ElleFlowers!  Great pairing with the Itzels and Hoani!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks!
> 
> 
> _________________________________________________________________
> 
> I am wearing my Ulyse jacket today, with leather leggings and red pumps. Love this jacket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love this look!  the girly red pumps are a great finishing touch to the otherwise tough leather/military-ish jacket! i need to make better use of my ulyse once the cooler weather rolls in...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## nycbagfiend

Tee said:


> Here's a pic of me wearing my Astia top and Bazils.



very nice, tee!


----------



## raradarling

ElleFlowers said:


> juneping said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the jacket a lot...it's currently on yoox...i was so tempted. but i have to be strong... it's great pairing w/ itzel. i have them in green...
> 
> Thanks June, I saw the jacket on Yoox!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> You could live here in The Netherlands, lots of cool weather and rain.
> 
> 
> 
> chicjean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love that this thread is moving again- so many great mods!
> 
> Gorgeous!
> 
> Thanks Jean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes its my first IM item with a hole.... the tuna dress luckily has many 'stains' (tie dye) so I guess I cant do any more harm to it
> 
> 
> 
> Tee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good ElleFlowers!  Great pairing with the Itzels and Hoani!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks!
> 
> 
> _________________________________________________________________
> 
> I am wearing my Ulyse jacket today, with leather leggings and red pumps. Love this jacket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this combo!! looks gorgeous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## raradarling

hi ladies!

Do any of you have the Keni, Sade, and Kady (or combination thereof)? I'm wondering what the differences are between them.


----------



## ElleFlowers

raradarling said:


> hi ladies!
> 
> Do any of you have the Keni, Sade, and Kady (or combination thereof)? I'm wondering what the differences are between them.


 

Found some picture online. The first is the Kady jacket from FW 2012 (which is quilted at the top), second is the Keni jacket from FW 2011, third is the Sade from SS 2012! As you can see not too much differences its either quilted, belted or its the location of the zippers.


----------



## button

ElleFlowers said:


> Found some picture online. The first is the Kady jacket from FW 2012 (which is quilted at the top), second is the Keni jacket from FW 2011, third is the Sade from SS 2012! As you can see not too much differences its either quilted, belted or its the location of the zippers.



I have both the Kady from AW12 and the Sade from last season. The price of Kady is only half of the Sade. They look almost the same from the photos, except Sade has one extra belt. The leather material of Sade is nicer and thicker.


----------



## am2022

I have the keni and the kady - will try and post pics this weekend.

Good luck on your search!!!

I missed out on the sade - but wouldn't mind  a camel one!



raradarling said:


> hi ladies!
> 
> Do any of you have the Keni, Sade, and Kady (or combination thereof)? I'm wondering what the differences are between them.


----------



## am2022

thanks for the comparison pics elle!!!





ElleFlowers said:


> Found some picture online. The first is the Kady jacket from FW 2012 (which is quilted at the top), second is the Keni jacket from FW 2011, third is the Sade from SS 2012! As you can see not too much differences its either quilted, belted or its the location of the zippers.


----------



## am2022

ElleFlowers said:


> juneping said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the jacket a lot...it's currently on yoox...i was so tempted. but i have to be strong... it's great pairing w/ itzel. i have them in green...
> 
> Lovely Ulyse -  love this jacket so much!!! what size is this elle??? thanks!
> 
> 
> Thanks June, I saw the jacket on Yoox!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> You could live here in The Netherlands, lots of cool weather and rain.
> 
> 
> 
> chicjean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love that this thread is moving again- so many great mods!
> 
> Gorgeous!
> 
> Thanks Jean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes its my first IM item with a hole.... the tuna dress luckily has many 'stains' (tie dye) so I guess I cant do any more harm to it
> 
> 
> 
> Tee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good ElleFlowers!  Great pairing with the Itzels and Hoani!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks!
> 
> 
> _________________________________________________________________
> 
> I am wearing my Ulyse jacket today, with leather leggings and red pumps. Love this jacket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Kaypa

flower71 said:


> I think that date is yours with BF, for sure!
> In October, I will be in Paris on the 6. We'll find a date


Any particular plans for your Paris visit on the 6th or do you have room for a TPF IM meeting?


----------



## flower71

Kaypa said:


> Any particular plans for your Paris visit on the 6th or do you have room for a TPF IM meeting?


I def have room for a IM meeting!


----------



## birkingal

Kaypa said:


> Just booked a one day trip to Paris the 29th of September, but it's a day with the bf to celebrate our 5 year anniversary. So it might not be very appropriate to meet you ladies during that day. Naturally I can book another day let's say somewhere in October for instance...  Gives anyone else sufficient time to join in if they want to.



LOL! I think your BF wouldn't be that keen for Flower and I to join in on a romantic day out   Oct may be more doable for me.


----------



## Jayne1

Help -- best tee shirt to wear under a slim jacket?  Then, on it's own because it looks good, unique and IM enough?


----------



## birkingal

ElleFlowers said:


> juneping said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the jacket a lot...it's currently on yoox...i was so tempted. but i have to be strong... it's great pairing w/ itzel. i have them in green...
> 
> Thanks June, I saw the jacket on Yoox!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> You could live here in The Netherlands, lots of cool weather and rain.
> 
> 
> 
> chicjean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love that this thread is moving again- so many great mods!
> 
> Gorgeous!
> 
> Thanks Jean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes its my first IM item with a hole.... the tuna dress luckily has many 'stains' (tie dye) so I guess I cant do any more harm to it
> 
> 
> 
> Tee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good ElleFlowers!  Great pairing with the Itzels and Hoani!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks!
> 
> 
> _________________________________________________________________
> 
> I am wearing my Ulyse jacket today, with leather leggings and red pumps. Love this jacket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love how you pair the outfit with a pair of red pumps. Fantastic outfit!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## birkingal

ElleFlowers said:


> Found some picture online. The first is the Kady jacket from FW 2012 (which is quilted at the top), second is the Keni jacket from FW 2011, third is the Sade from SS 2012! As you can see not too much differences its either quilted, belted or its the location of the zippers.



Took me awhile to figure out why the first photo looked so familiar. It was me! Duh!


----------



## birkingal

Tee said:


> Here's a pic of me wearing my Astia top and Bazils.


 
Always love how you pair your outfits, Tee!


----------



## birkingal

raradarling said:


> Hi Kaypa!
> 
> Thanks for the info. The 42 fits me but I would love a 44!  I have ordered a 44 in the Kady so we'll see if that is, in fact, a better fit than the 42 in the Momo.



The Momo seems like a smaller fit this time, particularly the sleeves. My size 2 Lexy is definitely more roomy than the Sz 38 Momo.


----------



## birkingal

Kaypa said:


> Thanks so much everyone for your kind words! I really appreciate it.
> 
> @*raradarling* I had the Momo, but had to return it as it was itching too much on my skin. I think I might be a little bit allergic to wool, as I also tried the Obli jacket which I also had to return due to the itchy factor. I had a size 38 in the Momo.
> 
> My Sade is a size 38. I think the Sade went up to a size 42. Previous season did not have a size 34 and 44, IM started issuing these sizes for the Fall/Winter collection if I'm not mistaking.



Oh no! Sorry to hear about that, Kaypa. I generally have pretty low tolerance to wool but I seem to be ok with Momo. I know what you mean though. Virgin or boiled wool tends to be coarse.


----------



## birkingal

jellylicious said:


> Quick pix of my outfit today. A. Wang muscle tank, Helmut Lang skirt and Anthracite beketts with PS1 bag.



 Jellylicious, your outfit is simply


----------



## birkingal

juneping said:


> I love the jacket a lot...it's currently on yoox...i was so tempted. but i have to be strong... it's great pairing w/ itzel. i have them in green...
> 
> 
> love this pairing, so effortless.
> 
> i was so inspired by Marant wearing her dana boots that *amacasa* posted....so here is me wearing mine...



June, you look incredible here. You ladies are really rocking in your IM!


----------



## angelastoel

loving all the outfits girls, keep up the good looks!!! The jacket Sylvie is wearing is my favorite so far, still in doubt what to do...
Picture from last weekend with Navajo cords:


----------



## raradarling

birkingal said:


> The Momo seems like a smaller fit this time, particularly the sleeves. My size 2 Lexy is definitely more roomy than the Sz 38 Momo.



well that's good to know! I was hoping that the other IM jackets would be more forgiving in the arm area! Bc at least the Momo material stretches! Leather not so much.


----------



## Kaypa

ElleFlowers said:


> I am wearing my Ulyse jacket today, with leather leggings and red pumps. Love this jacket:


 
The Ulyse looks great on you!



ElleFlowers said:


> And more inspiration. Sylvie vd Vaart is wearing an IM jacket with green Marni earrings here, and on the other picture you can see her wearing the IM fringe boots.


 
Oh no! These pics of Sylvie have me reconsidering the Jacob boots. I was so convinced that the fringes are not for me...


----------



## raradarling

Bobby's and Lazio's just up on Matches!

Oh!  and....Kady's and this:

http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/131239


----------



## Kaypa

flower71 said:


> I def have room for a IM meeting!


 


birkingal said:


> LOL! I think your BF wouldn't be that keen for Flower and I to join in on a romantic day out  Oct may be more doable for me.


 
Just checked train tickets for the 6th of October, but it seems something's off with the track. There's no direct line... Any other date you will be in Paris again in Oct *Flower*?


----------



## raradarling

ElleFlowers said:


> Found some picture online. The first is the Kady jacket from FW 2012 (which is quilted at the top), second is the Keni jacket from FW 2011, third is the Sade from SS 2012! As you can see not too much differences its either quilted, belted or its the location of the zippers.



Wow! thanks, ElleFlowers! This is great. Seems to me that the Keni and Kady are really similar. but with major price differences!!! hmm....


----------



## raradarling

button said:


> I have both the Kady from AW12 and the Sade from last season. The price of Kady is only half of the Sade. They look almost the same from the photos, except Sade has one extra belt. The leather material of Sade is nicer and thicker.



Hi button!

So, do you think the Sade is worth twice the Kady? I do like how the leather on the Sade seems more substantial, but it's a big price difference. thx!


----------



## Kaypa

birkingal said:


> Oh no! Sorry to hear about that, Kaypa. I generally have pretty low tolerance to wool but I seem to be ok with Momo. I know what you mean though. Virgin or boiled wool tends to be coarse.


 
Thanks! I felt horrible having to return the Momo...


----------



## raradarling

amacasa said:


> I have the keni and the kady - will try and post pics this weekend.
> 
> Good luck on your search!!!
> 
> I missed out on the sade - but wouldn't mind  a camel one!



thanks, Amacasa! I really like the camel as well. so unique!


----------



## Tee

Porter said:


> Gorgeous as always Tee!  This makes me excited to wear my Astia when the weather gets cooler.





Kaypa said:


> You look absolutely stunning Tee! That top looks great and comfy and naturally, I love the Bazils!





nycbagfiend said:


> very nice, tee!





birkingal said:


> Always love how you pair your outfits, Tee!



Thanks so much sweeties!!!


----------



## Tee

ElleFlowers said:


> I am wearing my Ulyse jacket today, with leather leggings and red pumps. Love this jacket:



Love how you styled this outfit!


----------



## nycbagfiend

raradarling said:


> hi ladies!
> 
> Do any of you have the Keni, Sade, and Kady (or combination thereof)? I'm wondering what the differences are between them.



hi rara,
i have the sade and the kady (i still need to throw up a pic of that here!)...both are very well made tho' there are differences--the sade (which is mainline and thus pricier) is reasonably heavy--i can see myself wearing this deep into fall, esp with a warm layer underneath...it's lined in a soft silk; the kady feels lighter--it's more of an early fall layer (tho' could layer for cooler days) and the leather is good tho not quite as buttery as the sade...it's lined in cotton.  style-wise the shape and fit is very similar (i took a 38 in both)...the sade has the belt (which prob also adds to the weight of it!), both have shoulder epaulets and silver tone zippers.

both are great jackets and i highly recommend!  i think a good leather jacket is a classic these days and should give years of use!


----------



## dbaby

jellylicious said:


> Really is cause i was eyeing at the Jenny's and they are about $145 cheaper than NAP. Hope it is just a temporary move. BOOOO!



I just ordered the Kady from Matches to ship to the US and the order went through. I received a dispatch notice after the order confirm but haven't received a DHL tracking yet. Hope it actually works!


----------



## juneping

Kaypa said:


> Congrats with the noua!  relly amazing huh, how soft the material is.


 
the material is just so amazing...i haven't seen anything like this before. i realized IM basis is probably one of the best out there...they don't pile (sorry probably wrong spelling...) at all




birkingal said:


> The Momo seems like a smaller fit this time, particularly the sleeves. My size 2 Lexy is definitely more roomy than the Sz 38 Momo.


 
i thought size 1 = 38?? no??



birkingal said:


> June, you look incredible here. You ladies are really rocking in your IM!


 
thanks!!



angelastoel said:


> loving all the outfits girls, keep up the good looks!!! The jacket Sylvie is wearing is my favorite so far, still in doubt what to do...
> Picture from last weekend with Navajo cords:


 
i really love the top....so nice with the jeans...


----------



## jellylicious

birkingal said:


> Jellylicious, your outfit is simply


*TY!!!* btw, i did score the 34 kady at the IM Paris store. I love that area-lots of cute stores. 



dbaby said:


> I just ordered the Kady from Matches to ship to the US and the order went through. I received a dispatch notice after the order confirm but haven't received a DHL tracking yet. Hope it actually works!



Keep us posted here. Fingers cross, hope your order goes through. I was thinking of using my mom's address in Canada at this point but if your order goes through I'll pull the trigger to ship to me.


----------



## oatmella

I'm pretty sure size 1 = size 36?
I am liking the Noua top and Nira top on lagarconne - but I don't usually spend so much on basics.


----------



## raradarling

nycbagfiend said:


> hi rara,
> i have the sade and the kady (i still need to throw up a pic of that here!)...both are very well made tho' there are differences--the sade (which is mainline and thus pricier) is reasonably heavy--i can see myself wearing this deep into fall, esp with a warm layer underneath...it's lined in a soft silk; the kady feels lighter--it's more of an early fall layer (tho' could layer for cooler days) and the leather is good tho not quite as buttery as the sade...it's lined in cotton.  style-wise the shape and fit is very similar (i took a 38 in both)...the sade has the belt (which prob also adds to the weight of it!), both have shoulder epaulets and silver tone zippers.
> 
> both are great jackets and i highly recommend!  i think a good leather jacket is a classic these days and should give years of use!



hi there!

thanks! from the sounds of it, the Kady would be fine for me. Especially if I got a large enough size to fit a sweater underneath. I do like the nude colour of the Sade though...Also, there is something nice about a heavy leather jacket.


----------



## jellybebe

oatmella said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure size 1 = size 36?
> I am liking the Noua top and Nira top on lagarconne - but I don't usually spend so much on basics.



I know what you mean! Tempted though, based on the reviews here.


----------



## juneping

oatmella said:


> I'm pretty sure size 1 = size 36?
> I am liking the Noua top and Nira top on lagarconne - but I don't usually spend so much on basics.



but...2 seasons ago, there were size 0, 1, 2, 3
and last season was size 36, 38, 40, 42

so size 1 = 38....or did IM change the sizing system again?? i am so confused. i need to know so i can order the right size...


----------



## juneping

jellybebe said:


> I know what you mean! Tempted though, based on the reviews here.



jelly - the fabric is fantastic....i don't usually invest in a tee that price...but it's really worth it. the drapes, the fabric...the right amount of linen to make the drapes perfect.
the noua is 100% cotton but it's the softest cotton i've ever touched...i don't know how she did it but she did it.


----------



## Jaded81

juneping said:
			
		

> but...2 seasons ago, there were size 0, 1, 2, 3
> and last season was size 36, 38, 40, 42
> 
> so size 1 = 38....or did IM change the sizing system again?? i am so confused. i need to know so i can order the right size...



This season 1 = 36 based on my Kady


----------



## Jaded81

Kaypa said:
			
		

> Thanks! I felt horrible having to return the Momo...



Tell me about it! Oh well no point having a nice jacket if it is too itchy to wear right?


----------



## Jaded81

angelastoel said:
			
		

> loving all the outfits girls, keep up the good looks!!! The jacket Sylvie is wearing is my favorite so far, still in doubt what to do...
> Picture from last weekend with Navajo cords:
> http://toothfairyfashiontale.blogspot.nl/2012/08/outfit-classic-navajo.html



Love everything!


----------



## Jaded81

flower71 said:
			
		

> I was just about to compliment you and your mod pic, so stylish!
> I have unfortunately had quite a few problems with IM, easy tear (jst lifting my arm to grab hold of my baby!)...just an example, I have had other issues too, but tis late and I have to get some rest. Sorry about your bad surprise, I have never bought IM that was altered before the sale. That sucks!!



I am so sorry to hear that! Which ones have you had problems with?


----------



## Jaded81

juneping said:
			
		

> thanks!! actually..they're Uniqlo...
> 
> btw, just got the uoua ---- ooooh..it's sooo soft...like baby's butt
> got it from J+O...gosh, it's the only black i could find online...i checked other site, only L left...mine is M. i love it sooo much....



Mod pic pleasssseeeee


----------



## Jaded81

Tee said:
			
		

> Here's a pic of me wearing my Astia top and Bazils.



You look ridiculously cool!!


----------



## Jaded81

Jayne1 said:
			
		

> Help -- best tee shirt to wear under a slim jacket?  Then, on it's own because it looks good, unique and IM enough?



Good question!


----------



## Jaded81

flower71 said:
			
		

> I def have room for a IM meeting!



No fair! I wanna come too but I am too far away


----------



## Jaded81

ElleFlowers said:
			
		

> The thread is moving forward, cant keep up with all the posts. Love the outfits that have been posted!
> 
> I have attached a picture with the Itzel trousers and the Isabel Marant Hoani Jacket. This jacket is similar to the Obli Jacket (which is currently available at Netaporter in a 40, jacket runs very small), the colour is burgundy.



Beautiful!


----------



## Jaded81

jellylicious said:
			
		

> Quick pix of my outfit today. A. Wang muscle tank, Helmut Lang skirt and Anthracite beketts with PS1 bag.



Aiyayaiii H O T!!


----------



## Jaded81

juneping said:
			
		

> I love the jacket a lot...it's currently on yoox...i was so tempted. but i have to be strong... it's great pairing w/ itzel. i have them in green...
> 
> love this pairing, so effortless.
> 
> i was so inspired by Marant wearing her dana boots that amacasa posted....so here is me wearing mine...



You look so adorable!!!


----------



## Jaded81

jellylicious said:
			
		

> Is this the Jacob on Kate Hudson? If so, they are really adorable on her. I know fringes are really trendy but I love the movement and hippy vibe.
> 
> credit: justjared



Yes it is!! Noone rocks fringe boots like she does!


----------



## Jaded81

flower71 said:
			
		

> I got the Barte tweed jacket and the Quidor jumper (anthracite version)



Congrats! Would love to see how it looks in person!


----------



## Jaded81

Kaypa said:
			
		

> I know the Kady and the Kalibo are currently trending, but here's a picture of me in the Sade and a dress from the Étoile Isabel Marant S/S '11 collection.



You look great as usual!!!


----------



## flower71

my outfit yesterday with my new Bettys (IM top, Jbrand jeans)


----------



## flower71

Jaded81 said:


> No fair! I wanna come too but I am too far away


we'll meet for sure some day! Never been to Asia (you're in Hong Kong, no?)


----------



## ElleFlowers

juneping said:


> but...2 seasons ago, there were size 0, 1, 2, 3
> and last season was size 36, 38, 40, 42
> 
> so size 1 = 38....or did IM change the sizing system again?? i am so confused. i need to know so i can order the right size...


 
As far as I know IM starts sizing at 36 which is numbered as 0, so a 38 would be numbered as 1. 

I saw that IM now also offers new sizes, i.e. 34 and 44 (with the leather jackets) however I have not seen these sizes in the numbering system 0 up to 3.


----------



## Jaded81

flower71 said:
			
		

> we'll meet for sure some day! Never been to Asia (you're in Hong Kong, no?)



In Singapore!


----------



## ElleFlowers

raradarling said:


> ElleFlowers said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Rara.
> 
> 
> 
> amacasa said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the comparison pics elle!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Youre welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> amacasa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElleFlowers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> juneping said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the jacket a lot...it's currently on yoox...i was so tempted. but i have to be strong... it's great pairing w/ itzel. i have them in green...
> 
> Lovely Ulyse - love this jacket so much!!! what size is this elle??? thanks!
> 
> Its a size 38. First I was a bit in doubt since I also tried on the 36 which was less wide than the 38. However the belt below did not fit at all (could not close it).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> birkingal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love how you pair the outfit with a pair of red pumps. Fantastic outfit!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks Birkingal!
> 
> 
> 
> birkingal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took me awhile to figure out why the first photo looked so familiar. It was me! Duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a coincedence, I found it on google and did not realize it was you (you posted this picture before here!)
> 
> 
> 
> Kaypa said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Ulyse looks great on you!
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Oh no! These pics of Sylvie have me reconsidering the Jacob boots. I was so convinced that the fringes are not for me...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like these boots a lot, very bohemian. I bought a pair from another brand which is totally similar to the Mony boots (March 23 they were EUR 299). I know shame on me. Just recently I walked into L'Altradonna in Rotterdam and I stumbled upon a pair of almost the same Renell jeans in black. It was embroidered at the same spots as the Renells, however the embroidering was more rough (how do you say that). This is not a cheap shop and they even sell lots of IM. I forgot the brand but these jeans were EUR 410 (almost same price as Renells) If I find a picture I will post it. I liked it a lot I have to say, the material was very stretchy and more comfy. The SA said that in the end all the brands copy eachother (she thought they were similar too). So I guess we can expect something here. Even Vanessa Bruno (also French designer) has similar coats as Isabel Marant in her winter collection (they were really pretty though).
> 
> 
> 
> Tee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love how you styled this outfit!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Jaded81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> flower71 said:
> 
> 
> 
> my outfit yesterday with my new Bettys (IM top, Jbrand jeans)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Love this, these jeans fit really well on you. Nice colour combo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## flower71

Jaded81 said:


> In Singapore!


oops, sorry!


----------



## flower71

ElleFlowers said:


> raradarling said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like these boots a lot, very bohemian. I bought a pair from another brand which is totally similar to the Mony boots (March 23 they were EUR 299). I know shame on me. Just recently I walked into L'Altradonna in Rotterdam and I stumbled upon a pair of almost the same Renell jeans in black. It was embroidered at the same spots as the Renells, however the embroidering was more rough (how do you say that). This is not a cheap shop and they even sell lots of IM. I forgot the brand but these jeans were EUR 410 (almost same price as Renells) If I find a picture I will post it. I liked it a lot I have to say, the material was very stretchy and more comfy. The SA said that in the end all the brands copy eachother (she thought they were similar too). So I guess we can expect something here. *Even Vanessa Bruno (also French designer) has similar coats as Isabel Marant in her winter collection (they were really pretty though)*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this, these jeans fit really well on you. Nice colour combo.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks ElleFlowers!
> About Vanessa Bruno, her designs are very similar to IM and nearly always have, très boho chic. I love VB too and have a few of her clothing (dresses, tops), but I haven't got the tote with the sequins, every French girl has one in her closet (well, except me)
Click to expand...


----------



## Kaypa

flower71 said:


> my outfit yesterday with my new Bettys (IM top, Jbrand jeans)


Ah, you look stylish like you always do! Love the white Bettys!


----------



## juneping

Jaded81 said:


> Mod pic pleasssseeeee


i will...once the weather cool down a little...can't wait.



flower71 said:


> my outfit yesterday with my new Bettys (IM top, Jbrand jeans)


love this pairing, you look so stylish!!......nowadays i am so in love with white skinny jeans, they are just so versatile.


----------



## dbaby

jellylicious said:


> Keep us posted here. Fingers cross, hope your order goes through. I was thinking of using my mom's address in Canada at this point but if your order goes through I'll pull the trigger to ship to me.


I got a DHL tracking! Looks like they will ship to the US. It is worth noting that I have purchased several IM pieces from them previously. Hope you get it!


----------



## ElleFlowers

flower71 said:


> ElleFlowers said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks ElleFlowers!
> About Vanessa Bruno, her designs are very similar to IM and nearly always have, très boho chic. I love VB too and have a few of her clothing (dresses, tops), but I haven't got the tote with the sequins, every French girl has one in her closet (well, except me)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I saw the tote with the sequins there too, loved it! Was tempted but I did not, cant cheat on Isabel too much
Click to expand...


----------



## Jaded81

flower71 said:
			
		

> my outfit yesterday with my new Bettys (IM top, Jbrand jeans)



It is ok! It is tonkamama and hktaitai who are in HK. 

Love the Bettys on you. Everytime is see someone model this I am tempted to get it! I am guessing it dirties easily?


----------



## juneping

Jaded81 said:
			
		

> It is ok! It is tonkamama and hktaitai who are in HK.
> 
> Love the Bettys on you. Everytime is see someone model this I am tempted to get it! I am guessing it dirties easily?



Tonka is from the US, CA I think....


----------



## chicjean

angelastoel said:


> loving all the outfits girls, keep up the good looks!!! The jacket Sylvie is wearing is my favorite so far, still in doubt what to do...
> Picture from last weekend with Navajo cords:



 amazing as always!


----------



## jellylicious

flower71 said:


> my outfit yesterday with my new Bettys (IM top, Jbrand jeans)


I want to be as stylishly, casual chic as you.  



flower71 said:


> ElleFlowers said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks ElleFlowers!
> About Vanessa Bruno, her designs are very similar to IM and nearly always have, très boho chic. I love VB too and have a few of her clothing (dresses, tops), but I haven't got the tote with the sequins, every French girl has one in her closet (well, except me)
> 
> 
> 
> I have the anthracite VB sequin large tote bag-i must say they hold a lot of stuff and i love it for the beach. VB is similar but no one can top IM...i find her fit a bit off for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ElleFlowers said:
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I know IM starts sizing at 36 which is numbered as 0, so a 38 would be numbered as 1.
> 
> I saw that IM now also offers new sizes, i.e. 34 and 44 (with the leather jackets) however I have not seen these sizes in the numbering system 0 up to 3.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The 34 is 0 because i used to take 36 and the Kady 34 fits me perfectly.
Click to expand...


----------



## ElleFlowers

jellylicious said:


> I want to be as stylishly, casual chic as you.
> 
> 
> 
> flower71 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the anthracite VB sequin large tote bag-i must say they hold a lot of stuff and i love it for the beach. VB is similar but no one can top IM...i find her fit a bit off for me.
> 
> 
> The 34 is 0 because i used to take 36 and the Kady 34 fits me perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks...I think that IM has changed her sizing then. She used to have only 4 sizes of her clothing and now she has 6 (34 up to 44)....
Click to expand...


----------



## juneping

jellylicious said:


> I want to be as stylishly, casual chic as you.
> 
> 
> 
> flower71 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the anthracite VB sequin large tote bag-i must say they hold a lot of stuff and i love it for the beach. VB is similar but no one can top IM...i find her fit a bit off for me.
> 
> 
> The 34 is 0 because i used to take 36 and the Kady 34 fits me perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElleFlowers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jellylicious said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to be as stylishly, casual chic as you.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks...I think that IM has changed her sizing then. She used to have only 4 sizes of her clothing and now she has 6 (34 up to 44)....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so marant is making larger sizes....i thought she's making both larger and smaller sizes than she did....
> thanks girls for clarifying....
> 
> why the quoting is all messed up??
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## raradarling

Matches has uploaded a TON of new IM pieces! Gorgeous leather coats but $$$$$!!


----------



## Jaded81

juneping said:
			
		

> Tonka is from the US, CA I think....



Whoops you are right, from the US


----------



## nycbagfiend

flower71 said:


> my outfit yesterday with my new Bettys (IM top, Jbrand jeans)



lookin' good, flower!  i agree w/june--white jeans have become a workhorse in my summer wardrobe (and surprisingly so since the majority of my time is spent w/my magnet-for-dirt toddler!)


----------



## nycbagfiend

i'm confused about the new sizing too!  i think new size 38=old size 1....my lexy, hoani and fred are all size 1...my sade (pre size 34/44) is 38 (as are all my summer tops) and my new kady is also a 38 (i didn't purchase but tried on the momo in 38 too)...i'm guessing the new sizes 34 and 44 are kinda like XXS and XL??

i'm generally a US 2 or 4 (mostly 4 on bottom) and 38 seems to be my IM size lately!

all that said, i think IM sizing kinda runs the gamut from piece to piece--i've got tops in 36 that are still loose and tops in 40 that fit well!  doesn't really help matters when i'm trying to order overseas and don't want to have to return/exchange!




juneping said:


> jellylicious said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to be as stylishly, casual chic as you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElleFlowers said:
> 
> 
> 
> so marant is making larger sizes....i thought she's making both larger and smaller sizes than she did....
> thanks girls for clarifying....
> 
> why the quoting is all messed up??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Jaded81

Anyways yea Jelly you are right. As I said earlier, 34 = 0 and 36 = 1. I am an 0 and got the Kady in a 34


----------



## Jaded81

nycbagfiend said:
			
		

> i'm confused about the new sizing too!  i think new size 38=old size 1....my lexy, hoani and fred are all size 1...my sade (pre size 34/44) is 38 (as are all my summer tops) and my new kady is also a 38 (i didn't purchase but tried on the momo in 38 too)...i'm guessing the new sizes 34 and 44 are kinda like XXS and XL??
> 
> i'm generally a US 2 or 4 (mostly 4 on bottom) and 38 seems to be my IM size lately!
> 
> all that said, i think IM sizing kinda runs the gamut from piece to piece--i've got tops in 36 that are still loose and tops in 40 that fit well!  doesn't really help matters when i'm trying to order overseas and don't want to have to return/exchange!



Sizing is a little strange. The momo in the 34 for me was much smaller in fit than the Kady. Just thought it was because it ran small?


----------



## nycbagfiend

raradarling said:


> hi there!
> 
> thanks! from the sounds of it, the Kady would be fine for me. Especially if I got a large enough size to fit a sweater underneath. I do like the nude colour of the Sade though...Also, there is something nice about a heavy leather jacket.



i think the kady is the better bang for your buck (at least based on their original, full prices!)...if i hadn't nabbed the sade on sale, i prob would have skipped it!  while it is a nice substantial jacket, i think the kady is still excellent quality for half the price and you can throw a heavier sweater or hoodie under it on cooler days!  the sade is a bit heavier then kady but still not something i would wear on east coast winter days!

i'll try and do a mod of both later and throw them up here so you can do a comparison on fit!


----------



## jellybebe

I saw these Vanessa Bruno sequin totes everywhere in Paris!


----------



## Porter

dbaby said:
			
		

> I got a DHL tracking! Looks like they will ship to the US. It is worth noting that I have purchased several IM pieces from them previously. Hope you get it!



It's true! Just got my DHL confirmation to the US and I will soon be the happy owner of a pair of red Bobbys! Been waiting forever for Matches to get these in!


----------



## jellylicious

Jaded81 said:


> Sizing is a little strange. The momo in the 34 for me was much smaller in fit than the Kady. Just thought it was because it ran small?


I found it to run small too and depending on how you want it to fit-either fitted or boxy. I prefer it fitted and stuck with the 34. I also feel like it has stretched out by trying it on a few times.



nycbagfiend said:


> i think the kady is the better bang for your buck (at least based on their original, full prices!)...if i hadn't nabbed the sade on sale, i prob would have skipped it!  while it is a nice substantial jacket, i think the kady is still excellent quality for half the price and you can throw a heavier sweater or hoodie under it on cooler days!  the sade is a bit heavier then kady but still not something i would wear on east coast winter days!
> 
> i'll try and do a mod of both later and throw them up here so you can do a comparison on fit!


Have to add that the leather is buttery soft. And agree that there is room to layer when it gets colder-so good buy for fall, early winter and even spring. 



jellybebe said:


> I saw these Vanessa Bruno sequin totes everywhere in Paris!


Also, there were a lot of inspired ones as well. ush:



Porter said:


> It's true! Just got my DHL confirmation to the US and I will soon be the happy owner of a pair of red Bobbys! Been waiting forever for Matches to get these in!


Yay! The red bobbys are super cute!


----------



## chicjean

raradarling said:
			
		

> Matches has uploaded a TON of new IM pieces! Gorgeous leather coats but $$$$$!!



holy cow- love that suede fringe jacket!


----------



## ElleFlowers

juneping said:


> jellylicious said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to be as stylishly, casual chic as you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElleFlowers said:
> 
> 
> 
> so marant is making larger sizes....i thought she's making both larger and smaller sizes than she did....
> thanks girls for clarifying....
> 
> why the quoting is all messed up??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who knows if size 34 is a size 0? Netaporter did not have 34's before... Only 36 (which was a 0)
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## tb-purselover

flower71 said:


> so true! dangerous coming on here, I know! I really should be on a ban too but I just can't. These days, I am exclusively buying only IM because I actually *wear* all her clothes whereas I still have dresses (YSL, Lanvin to name a few) that haven't seen the light of day. I have decided to just add on a few pieces every season but not splurge on coats, bags next season. Shoes, now that's another story



Yes, IKWYM. My closet is slowly turning into all IM because it is so wearable and easy. The pieces are for everyday wear, which I love. 

But, like you, I've had a few things tear slightly, which is disappointing. I have to really choose pieces that are not delicate and made more sturdy. I try to avoid the items that are more fragile and delicate. It is saddening when you spend money on a beautiful item only to have to fall apart.


----------



## tb-purselover

Everyone's pictures look amazing! I am really loving the pictures and inspiration. Please post some pics gals!

It has been hard to keep up with this thread! It moves so quickly and with the kids home I haven't been on as much as I like. Probably a "good thing" for my wallet .

Here is what I wore yesterday. I picked these pieces up on sale. I've already forgotten their names!!! If you can help me ID them, that would be great! The shirt is from F/W 2011. The belt, I think it was called the Zione belt??? It is in Camel.

Close-up for the F/W 2011 shirt and Zione belt? Help me ID them? The pics are a bit dark but the first one is more true to life. The booties are IM too .


----------



## raradarling

tb-purselover said:


> Everyone's pictures look amazing! I am really loving the pictures and inspiration. Please post some pics gals!
> 
> It has been hard to keep up with this thread! It moves so quickly and with the kids home I haven't been on as much as I like. Probably a "good thing" for my wallet .
> 
> Here is what I wore yesterday. I picked these pieces up on sale. I've already forgotten their names!!! If you can help me ID them, that would be great! The shirt is from F/W 2011. The belt, I think it was called the Zione belt??? It is in Camel.
> 
> Close-up for the F/W 2011 shirt and Zione belt? Help me ID them? The pics are a bit dark but the first one is more true to life. The booties are IM too .



L-O-V-E those shoes!! The Cuba boot, I think. They are on my wish list.


----------



## chicjean

tb-purselover said:


> Yes, IKWYM. My closet is slowly turning into all IM because it is so wearable and easy. The pieces are for everyday wear, which I love.
> 
> But, like you, I've had a few things tear slightly, which is disappointing. I have to really choose pieces that are not delicate and made more sturdy. I try to avoid the items that are more fragile and delicate. It is saddening when you spend money on a beautiful item only to have to fall apart.



I hear you! I have an IM silk dress from last year and some of the seams are coming out because the silk is so thin. Trying to decide what to do- I rarely wear it even though I love it because i'm paranoid it's going to rip more.


----------



## chicjean

tb-purselover said:


> Everyone's pictures look amazing! I am really loving the pictures and inspiration. Please post some pics gals!
> 
> It has been hard to keep up with this thread! It moves so quickly and with the kids home I haven't been on as much as I like. Probably a "good thing" for my wallet .
> 
> Here is what I wore yesterday. I picked these pieces up on sale. I've already forgotten their names!!! If you can help me ID them, that would be great! The shirt is from F/W 2011. The belt, I think it was called the Zione belt??? It is in Camel.
> 
> Close-up for the F/W 2011 shirt and Zione belt? Help me ID them? The pics are a bit dark but the first one is more true to life. The booties are IM too .




I have this shirt! Bought it at Creatures of Comfort, and they told me it was called the Fatu shirt. LOVE it on you! Not sure about the belt though...


----------



## Porter

chicjean said:
			
		

> I hear you! I have an IM silk dress from last year and some of the seams are coming out because the silk is so thin. Trying to decide what to do- I rarely wear it even though I love it because i'm paranoid it's going to rip more.



Ugh... this reminds me that I finally decided to let go of my black Jia navajo skirt because the silk georgette was just too delicate. I could just imagine me ripping a $500+ skirt if I wasn't careful.  Plus, the hems were unfinished and it looked like it would just continue to unravel.  Sigh... it was a beautiful skirt though.  Sometimes I wonder if I should have kept it...


----------



## Tee

Jaded81 said:


> You look ridiculously cool!!



Thanks u sweetie!


----------



## Tee

flower71 said:


> my outfit yesterday with my new Bettys (IM top, Jbrand jeans)



Those jeans fit you amazing and look so cool with the Bettys!  Great outfit!


----------



## chicjean

Porter said:
			
		

> Ugh... this reminds me that I finally decided to let go of my black Jia navajo skirt because the silk georgette was just too delicate. I could just imagine me ripping a $500+ skirt if I wasn't careful.  Plus, the hems were unfinished and it looked like it would just continue to unravel.  Sigh... it was a beautiful skirt though.  Sometimes I wonder if I should have kept it...



Sad! Yea, I love the dress... I'm tempted to try and reinforce it but I think it might cause the dress to loose it's light feel, if that makes any sense.


----------



## Tee

tb-purselover said:


> Everyone's pictures look amazing! I am really loving the pictures and inspiration. Please post some pics gals!
> 
> It has been hard to keep up with this thread! It moves so quickly and with the kids home I haven't been on as much as I like. Probably a "good thing" for my wallet .
> 
> Here is what I wore yesterday. I picked these pieces up on sale. I've already forgotten their names!!! If you can help me ID them, that would be great! The shirt is from F/W 2011. The belt, I think it was called the Zione belt??? It is in Camel.
> 
> Close-up for the F/W 2011 shirt and Zione belt? Help me ID them? The pics are a bit dark but the first one is more true to life. The booties are IM too .



Such a cool denim on denim look! Love that top!


----------



## am2022

Flower:  navy and white is just too cute!!! I see the white bettys have become quite a staple!! 

TB: I missed you lady!!! lovely pics and love your hair as well!!!


----------



## tb-purselover

raradarling said:


> L-O-V-E those shoes!! The Cuba boot, I think. They are on my wish list.


Thanks so much! That's what they are called. I just couldn't remember.



chicjean said:


> I have this shirt! Bought it at Creatures of Comfort, and they told me it was called the Fatu shirt. LOVE it on you! Not sure about the belt though...



Thanks!

Yeah, I wasn't sure about the belt and shoe thing either. But I usually wear black belts and got sick of wearing black belts. I just wanted to wear my new one .



Tee said:


> Such a cool denim on denim look! Love that top!



Thanks Tee! From you that is a huge compliment. Looove all your looks and your blog.



amacasa said:


> TB: I missed you lady!!! lovely pics and love your hair as well!!!



Hey, thanks sweetie! Aww, you made my day! You noticed me hair, thank you! My husband doesn't even notice when I get it cut .

Maybe when the kids are back in school I will have a chance to post more often.


----------



## juneping

tb-purselover said:
			
		

> Thanks so much! That's what they are called. I just couldn't remember.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Yeah, I wasn't sure about the belt and shoe thing either. But I usually wear black belts and got sick of wearing black belts. I just wanted to wear my new one .
> 
> Thanks Tee! From you that is a huge compliment. Looove all your looks and your blog.
> 
> Hey, thanks sweetie! Aww, you made my day! You noticed me hair, thank you! My husband doesn't even notice when I get it cut .
> 
> Maybe when the kids are back in school I will have a chance to post more often.



R those boots flat or heeled? I remembered them, should have gotten them at barneys sale. They are very versatile...
Love the denim shirt on you with the boots...


----------



## Niniloves

Hi everyone! With all the outfit inspirations in this forum, I thought I'd share mine for the first time today. Please be kind!  I'm wearing the Dora sweatshirt, Roxi shorts, and Black Bazils.


----------



## raradarling

Niniloves said:


> Hi everyone! With all the outfit inspirations in this forum, I thought I'd share mine for the first time today. Please be kind!  I'm wearing the Dora sweatshirt, Roxi shorts, and Black Bazils.



Wow!! This looks great together!! Love the shorts.


----------



## raradarling

@Kaypa

Hi Kaypa -

I just got further intel about the Memphis cone heel boots. LVR listed them as 120mm high, but that seemed wrong judging from the pics! So, I asked a store in Vancouver (that will be carrying the embroidered version of the cone heel) and they told me that the cone heeled boots will, in fact, have a 90MM heel!!!! I'm so happy about this. I just hope it's true!


----------



## chicjean

tb-purselover said:
			
		

> Thanks so much! That's what they are called. I just couldn't remember.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Yeah, I wasn't sure about the belt and shoe thing either. But I usually wear black belts and got sick of wearing black belts. I just wanted to wear my new one .
> 
> Thanks Tee! From you that is a huge compliment. Looove all your looks and your blog.
> 
> Hey, thanks sweetie! Aww, you made my day! You noticed me hair, thank you! My husband doesn't even notice when I get it cut .
> 
> Maybe when the kids are back in school I will have a chance to post more often.



Oh! I realize reading what i wrote that it sounded like I didn't like it with the outfit- not the case, just didn't know what the belt was called


----------



## Kaypa

tb-purselover said:


> Everyone's pictures look amazing! I am really loving the pictures and inspiration. Please post some pics gals!
> 
> It has been hard to keep up with this thread! It moves so quickly and with the kids home I haven't been on as much as I like. Probably a "good thing" for my wallet .
> 
> Here is what I wore yesterday. I picked these pieces up on sale. I've already forgotten their names!!! If you can help me ID them, that would be great! The shirt is from F/W 2011. The belt, I think it was called the Zione belt??? It is in Camel.
> 
> Close-up for the F/W 2011 shirt and Zione belt? Help me ID them? The pics are a bit dark but the first one is more true to life. The booties are IM too .


I love this look! You look so incredibly cool!


----------



## chicjean

Niniloves said:
			
		

> Hi everyone! With all the outfit inspirations in this forum, I thought I'd share mine for the first time today. Please be kind!  I'm wearing the Dora sweatshirt, Roxi shorts, and Black Bazils.



LOVE this, those shorts are perfect!


----------



## Kaypa

Niniloves said:


> Hi everyone! With all the outfit inspirations in this forum, I thought I'd share mine for the first time today. Please be kind!  I'm wearing the Dora sweatshirt, Roxi shorts, and Black Bazils.


You look fabulous! Love every single item and they are just perfect paired together! Please post more often! 

p.s. I LOVE your iPhone case, sooo cute!


----------



## Kaypa

raradarling said:


> @Kaypa
> 
> Hi Kaypa -
> 
> I just got further intel about the Memphis cone heel boots. LVR listed them as 120mm high, but that seemed wrong judging from the pics! So, I asked a store in Vancouver (that will be carrying the embroidered version of the cone heel) and they told me that the cone heeled boots will, in fact, have a 90MM heel!!!! I'm so happy about this. I just hope it's true!


OMG! You are like my hero! Thanks so much for the intel *raradarling*! I also hope the cone heels are in fact 90 mm and not 120 mm. Meanwhile, I am starting to fall for the Jacob boots as well, argh... decisions, decisions, although it seems that the Jacob is selling out fast everywhere...
What do you think of the Jacob boots?


----------



## fduff

Niniloves said:


> Hi everyone! With all the outfit inspirations in this forum, I thought I'd share mine for the first time today. Please be kind!  I'm wearing the Dora sweatshirt, Roxi shorts, and Black Bazils.




You look fabulous! May I ask what size is your Dora top? I've been thinking about possibly looking for one, but as I recall it is rather short... Thanks!


----------



## Tee

Niniloves said:


> Hi everyone! With all the outfit inspirations in this forum, I thought I'd share mine for the first time today. Please be kind!  I'm wearing the Dora sweatshirt, Roxi shorts, and Black Bazils.



Awesome look Niniloves! Love it! You gotta post more mod pics!


----------



## am2022

niniloves.. love the whole outfit... you look awesome in shorts!!! 



Niniloves said:


> Hi everyone! With all the outfit inspirations in this forum, I thought I'd share mine for the first time today. Please be kind!  I'm wearing the Dora sweatshirt, Roxi shorts, and Black Bazils.


----------



## Porter

Niniloves said:
			
		

> Hi everyone! With all the outfit inspirations in this forum, I thought I'd share mine for the first time today. Please be kind!  I'm wearing the Dora sweatshirt, Roxi shorts, and Black Bazils.



This whole outfit works so well together!  Does the Dora tee have dolman sleeves or are the sleeves just looser?  I'm just loving all of Marant's sweat tops! They seem to go with everything.  I know I don't need the Bazils, but your outfit is telling me otherwise.


----------



## Tee

tb-purselover said:


> Thanks Tee! From you that is a huge compliment. Looove all your looks and your blog.



You are so incredibly sweet! Thank you so much!


----------



## jellylicious

tb-purselover said:


> Everyone's pictures look amazing! I am really loving the pictures and inspiration. Please post some pics gals!
> 
> It has been hard to keep up with this thread! It moves so quickly and with the kids home I haven't been on as much as I like. Probably a "good thing" for my wallet .
> 
> Here is what I wore yesterday. I picked these pieces up on sale. I've already forgotten their names!!! If you can help me ID them, that would be great! The shirt is from F/W 2011. The belt, I think it was called the Zione belt??? It is in Camel.
> 
> Close-up for the F/W 2011 shirt and Zione belt? Help me ID them? The pics are a bit dark but the first one is more true to life. The booties are IM too .


Very stylish TB! Yes please, more mod pixs now that your kids are back to school. 



Niniloves said:


> Hi everyone! With all the outfit inspirations in this forum, I thought I'd share mine for the first time today. Please be kind!  I'm wearing the Dora sweatshirt, Roxi shorts, and Black Bazils.


You look hawt! Love the bazils!  They are tempting me too!



Kaypa said:


> OMG! You are like my hero! Thanks so much for the intel *raradarling*! I also hope the cone heels are in fact 90 mm and not 120 mm. Meanwhile, I am starting to fall for the Jacob boots as well, argh... decisions, decisions, although it seems that the Jacob is selling out fast everywhere...
> What do you think of the Jacob boots?


Me too Kaypa! ush: Urgh...I know you don't need to be totally convinced but they look so great here with the Momo.


----------



## Kaypa

jellylicious said:
			
		

> Very stylish TB! Yes please, more mod pixs now that your kids are back to school.
> 
> You look hawt! Love the bazils!  They are tempting me too!
> 
> Me too Kaypa! ush: Urgh...I know you don't need to be totally convinced but they look so great here with the Momo.



Oh, you're killing me with this pic! I'm doing my best to convince myself that I don't need them... 
Will you be getting a pair?


----------



## jellylicious

Kaypa said:


> Oh, you're killing me with this pic! I'm doing my best to convince myself that I don't need them...
> Will you be getting a pair?



I desperately want to but I'm on a ban. Don't know how long I can hold out.


----------



## Niniloves

fduff said:


> You look fabulous! May I ask what size is your Dora top? I've been thinking about possibly looking for one, but as I recall it is rather short... Thanks!



Thank you! You're right, it is pretty short. I usually take XS and went with a S for Dora. If it helps, I am about 5'4" tall.


----------



## am2022

jacob is gorgeous...

here is another boot that is coming out for fall 2012

seems a cross amongst the aniela, amely and the jacob!!

its called the janette!!!


----------



## Niniloves

Porter said:


> This whole outfit works so well together!  Does the Dora tee have dolman sleeves or are the sleeves just looser?  I'm just loving all of Marant's sweat tops! They seem to go with everything.  I know I don't need the Bazils, but your outfit is telling me otherwise.



The Dora does indeed have dolman sleeves...and I agree, I'm completely enamored with all of her sweat tops & dresses lately! The Bazils are divine. She's making it so hard to save up when everything is so wearable.


----------



## Niniloves

amacasa said:


> jacob is gorgeous...
> 
> here is another boot that is coming out for fall 2012
> 
> seems a cross amongst the aniela, amely and the jacob!!
> 
> its called the janette!!!



Oh I love these! The detail at the top and the fold at the foot...her boots are so swoon-worthy! She is certainly not helping my addiction to wedge boots.


----------



## nycbagfiend

Porter said:


> It's true! Just got my DHL confirmation to the US and I will soon be the happy owner of a pair of red Bobbys! Been waiting forever for Matches to get these in!



congrats on the red bobbys!  i've been thinking about either those or the cobalt blue ones...

can i ask of those in the US that have ordered from matches before--do you incur taxes/duties or any other charges in addition to the price paid at checkout?  i've always been leery of ordering overseas thinking i'll end up getting a major tab after delivery, but from what i'm reading from you guys, it truly seems like a better deal (so as long as i know my size and don't intend to return/exchange!)....is this the case for us USers?!


----------



## chicjean

nycbagfiend said:
			
		

> congrats on the red bobbys!  i've been thinking about either those or the cobalt blue ones...
> 
> can i ask of those in the US that have ordered from matches before--do you incur taxes/duties or any other charges in addition to the price paid at checkout?  i've always been leery of ordering overseas thinking i'll end up getting a major tab after delivery, but from what i'm reading from you guys, it truly seems like a better deal (so as long as i know my size and don't intend to return/exchange!)....is this the case for us USers?!




I don't think Matches is shipping to the US anymore.... But if you can order, I think fees depends on where in the US you are.  In the past I have not but I'm in Utah- I think some other people have though- Juneping comes to mind....


----------



## Porter

nycbagfiend said:
			
		

> congrats on the red bobbys!  i've been thinking about either those or the cobalt blue ones...
> 
> can i ask of those in the US that have ordered from matches before--do you incur taxes/duties or any other charges in addition to the price paid at checkout?  i've always been leery of ordering overseas thinking i'll end up getting a major tab after delivery, but from what i'm reading from you guys, it truly seems like a better deal (so as long as i know my size and don't intend to return/exchange!)....is this the case for us USers?!


Thanks! I can't wait to receive them! The cobalt ones are really cute too.  I think the red ones would pair better with my wardrobe though.  

I'm in Texas, and a couple of weeks after receiving the Momo (cost was $304 I believe) from Matches, I got a customs invoice from DHL for about $24.  However, I ordered Dickers from Matches before I ordered the Momo and never received an invoice.


----------



## juneping

nycbagfiend said:
			
		

> congrats on the red bobbys!  i've been thinking about either those or the cobalt blue ones...
> 
> can i ask of those in the US that have ordered from matches before--do you incur taxes/duties or any other charges in addition to the price paid at checkout?  i've always been leery of ordering overseas thinking i'll end up getting a major tab after delivery, but from what i'm reading from you guys, it truly seems like a better deal (so as long as i know my size and don't intend to return/exchange!)....is this the case for us USers?!



Not for the NY residents...it depends on how they put the code it can be as steep as 20%.
tb needed to pay duty and shes from CA but other CA people somehow got lucky.....


----------



## raradarling

Kaypa said:


> OMG! You are like my hero! Thanks so much for the intel *raradarling*! I also hope the cone heels are in fact 90 mm and not 120 mm. Meanwhile, I am starting to fall for the Jacob boots as well, argh... decisions, decisions, although it seems that the Jacob is selling out fast everywhere...
> What do you think of the Jacob boots?



haha! Thx, Kaypa! I just know how it is when you fall in love with something and can't find any info on it! So I like to share when I get intel. 

You know, I'm in the exact same boat as you on the Jacob. I remember back when LVR had BOTH the Memphis and Jacob for pre-order and I waited too long. I don't know what I was thinking! Now, I check daily for the Memphis to arrive at MyTheresa and I'm also starting to believe I need the Jacob! 
All it takes is seeing the Jacob in a mod pic and I'm sold. The question now is which colour? 

I think my plan is to order both the Memphis and the Jacob (if I can find them!) and make my decision once I have them in hand on which to keep. It's very hard to decide when you can't try them on, etc. When I thought the Memphis was 120mm the decision was kind of made for me in a way bc that would likely be waaaay too high for me. Now I'm in trouble!! 

What are you going to do?


----------



## raradarling

Has anyone ever ordered from *YouSheHe*? I sent in one of their online "requests" for some shoes and still haven't heard anything from them!

thx!


----------



## Niniloves

raradarling said:


> Has anyone ever ordered from *YouSheHe*? I sent in one of their online "requests" for some shoes and still haven't heard anything from them!
> 
> thx!



I think they tend to take awhile...last time I had to submit a request about 3-4 times before they responded  Maybe you can try e-mailing their customer service directly?


----------



## Niniloves

Porter said:


> Thanks! I can't wait to receive them! The cobalt ones are really cute too.  I think the red ones would pair better with my wardrobe though.
> 
> I'm in Texas, and a couple of weeks after receiving the Momo (cost was $304 I believe) from Matches, I got a customs invoice from DHL for about $24.  However, I ordered Dickers from Matches before I ordered the Momo and never received an invoice.



Post pictures when you receive them? I would love to see how they look on!


----------



## Porter

Niniloves said:
			
		

> Post pictures when you receive them? I would love to see how they look on!



I'll be sure to put up a mod pic once I receive these babies!


----------



## nycbagfiend

Niniloves said:


> Hi everyone! With all the outfit inspirations in this forum, I thought I'd share mine for the first time today. Please be kind!  I'm wearing the Dora sweatshirt, Roxi shorts, and Black Bazils.



love this look!


----------



## raradarling

Niniloves said:


> I think they tend to take awhile...last time I had to submit a request about 3-4 times before they responded  Maybe you can try e-mailing their customer service directly?



hmmm....thanks, nini! I think I will try that. Maybe their computer order/request system is broken? frustrating!!


----------



## oatmella

nycbagfiend said:


> congrats on the red bobbys!  i've been thinking about either those or the cobalt blue ones...
> 
> can i ask of those in the US that have ordered from matches before--do you incur taxes/duties or any other charges in addition to the price paid at checkout?  i've always been leery of ordering overseas thinking i'll end up getting a major tab after delivery, but from what i'm reading from you guys, it truly seems like a better deal (so as long as i know my size and don't intend to return/exchange!)....is this the case for us USers?!



I live in CA and have not had to pay any duty on my IM orders from Matches.  Maybe I got lucky?


----------



## nycbagfiend

thanks, ladies!
hmm...so i guess it's a crap shoot then!  being from a bigger city like nyc, i'm guessing it's not as likely to fall thru the cracks and 20% is higher then state/city taxes so if that's the case, i  won't end up saving much?  i was contemplating re-ordering the kady (i bought mine at barneys) bc it seems like quite a difference in price but not if i get an additional bill!

they're sold out of my size anyhow, but i guess good to know for future reference!




chicjean said:


> I don't think Matches is shipping to the US anymore.... But if you can order, I think fees depends on where in the US you are.  In the past I have not but I'm in Utah- I think some other people have though- Juneping comes to mind....





Porter said:


> Thanks! I can't wait to receive them! The cobalt ones are really cute too.  I think the red ones would pair better with my wardrobe though.
> 
> I'm in Texas, and a couple of weeks after receiving the Momo (cost was $304 I believe) from Matches, I got a customs invoice from DHL for about $24.  However, I ordered Dickers from Matches before I ordered the Momo and never received an invoice.





juneping said:


> Not for the NY residents...it depends on how they put the code it can be as steep as 20%.
> tb needed to pay duty and shes from CA but other CA people somehow got lucky.....


----------



## nycbagfiend

oatmella said:


> I live in CA and have not had to pay any duty on my IM orders from Matches.  Maybe I got lucky?



hmm...there goes my big city idea then!  maybe it truly is just the luck of the draw, tho' it seems more orders then not don't incur duties?

if the kady does pop in my size, i may just take a chance!  worst case scenario, i think i'll still end up paying a bit less even if do get a bill for duties...

does matches even have 'popbacks' ala NAP/barneys etc?!


----------



## Niniloves

nycbagfiend said:


> hmm...there goes my big city idea then!  maybe it truly is just the luck of the draw, tho' it seems more orders then not don't incur duties?
> 
> if the kady does pop in my size, i may just take a chance!  worst case scenario, i think i'll still end up paying a bit less even if do get a bill for duties...
> 
> does matches even have 'popbacks' ala NAP/barneys etc?!



I'm really starting to think it does have to do with luck...I've had a few IM orders from EU come through DHL a few weeks ago and have yet to receive any bills...yet. Fingers crossed it stays that way! :giggles:

I hope you find your size!


----------



## jellylicious

amacasa said:


> jacob is gorgeous...
> 
> here is another boot that is coming out for fall 2012
> 
> seems a cross amongst the aniela, amely and the jacob!!
> 
> its called the janette!!!



Another gorgeous pair! I do like the shorter shaft personally. I'm torn between the Jacobs and Lazios. At least i know i want a black pair.


----------



## jellylicious

Niniloves said:


> I'm really starting to think it does have to do with luck...I've had a few IM orders from EU come through DHL a few weeks ago and have yet to receive any bills...yet. Fingers crossed it stays that way! :giggles:
> 
> I hope you find your size!



Same here-I purchased the Beketts from Matches and praying that I get lucky.It's been about 3 weeks now...no bill yet.


----------



## tb-purselover

raradarling said:


> Has anyone ever ordered from *YouSheHe*? I sent in one of their online "requests" for some shoes and still haven't heard anything from them!
> 
> thx!



Hey rara, it is fashion week in Copenhagen. It probably takes a while to get back to you in general, but during Fashion Week you might need to be patient.


----------



## juneping

Niniloves said:


> Hi everyone! With all the outfit inspirations in this forum, I thought I'd share mine for the first time today. Please be kind!  I'm wearing the Dora sweatshirt, Roxi shorts, and Black Bazils.



this look is HOT...love it!!


----------



## tb-purselover

Niniloves said:


> Hi everyone! With all the outfit inspirations in this forum, I thought I'd share mine for the first time today. Please be kind!  I'm wearing the Dora sweatshirt, Roxi shorts, and Black Bazils.



You are making it hard for me to stay on my ban. I now want those Bazils!!! I.must.be.strong.


----------



## tb-purselover

jellylicious said:


> Very stylish TB! Yes please, more mod pixs now that your kids are back to school.


I will try to post more pics. The kids are not quite back in school yet. Two more weeks! It was just that my MIL had them for a while so I had time to post  pics. But time flies and they will be back in school soon. I'm trying to enjoy the last few days of Summer with them!


----------



## jellylicious

tb-purselover said:


> I will try to post more pics. The kids are not quite back in school yet. Two more weeks! It was just that my MIL had them for a while so I had time to post  pics. But time flies and they will be back in school soon. I'm trying to enjoy the last few days of Summer with them!


I hear ya-summer's flying by...enjoy your time with the kids.  Mod pixs will have to wait!


----------



## Niniloves

tb-purselover said:


> You are making it hard for me to stay on my ban. I now want those Bazils!!! I.must.be.strong.



You can do it!!! I've officially put myself on a ban as well, after another IM purchase I made today. Uck. So terrible. :cry: I'm sure my bank account hates me!


----------



## dbaby

Porter said:
			
		

> Thanks! I can't wait to receive them! The cobalt ones are really cute too.  I think the red ones would pair better with my wardrobe though.
> 
> I'm in Texas, and a couple of weeks after receiving the Momo (cost was $304 I believe) from Matches, I got a customs invoice from DHL for about $24.  However, I ordered Dickers from Matches before I ordered the Momo and never received an invoice.



I'm also in TX, have ordered three different shipments from matches and haven't gotten an invoice in the last. Hope it's true for this order! Not sure why they state that they're not shipping to the US anymore...


----------



## berries

dbaby said:


> I'm also in TX, have ordered three different shipments from matches and haven't gotten an invoice in the last. Hope it's true for this order! Not sure why they state that they're not shipping to the US anymore...


I was curious about the Matches policy of not shipping to the US since I ordered my Momo recently and had no issues.  It was before they stated on the item description that they were no longer shipping to the US.  I emailed them and here is the response:

 (Many thanks for your recent email enquiry with Matches Fashion.

Unfortunately due to distribution restrictions we are temporarily unable to ship our
Isabel Marant/Etoile collection to the United States.

I apologise for any disappointment caused.  This will be resolved imminently so
we will keep you updated on any new deliveries.

In the meantime if you have any further questions or would like any advice on
collections featured online, please don&#8217;t hesitate to contact me.

Kind Regards,

Katherine Dent
Customer Care Supervisor)


So I am curious to if they are actually still shipping to the US?  Whoever managed to order recently with shipment to the US please let me know how it goes.  If you actually receive the item.  Matches prices are so much cheaper it's nice to be able to order from them!


----------



## raradarling

tb-purselover said:


> Hey rara, it is fashion week in Copenhagen. It probably takes a while to get back to you in general, but during Fashion Week you might need to be patient.



Oh! That might explain it! Thanks for letting me know. Maybe they even shut the store down for the week.


----------



## Niniloves

berries said:


> I was curious about the Matches policy of not shipping to the US since I ordered my Momo recently and had no issues.  It was before they stated on the item description that they were no longer shipping to the US.  I emailed them and here is the response:
> 
> (Many thanks for your recent email enquiry with Matches Fashion.
> 
> Unfortunately due to distribution restrictions we are temporarily unable to ship our
> Isabel Marant/Etoile collection to the United States.
> 
> I apologise for any disappointment caused.  This will be resolved imminently so
> we will keep you updated on any new deliveries.
> 
> In the meantime if you have any further questions or would like any advice on
> collections featured online, please dont hesitate to contact me.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> 
> Katherine Dent
> Customer Care Supervisor)
> 
> 
> So I am curious to if they are actually still shipping to the US?  Whoever managed to order recently with shipment to the US please let me know how it goes.  If you actually receive the item.  Matches prices are so much cheaper it's nice to be able to order from them!



That's so odd! I wonder what they mean by distribution restrictions...other stores don't seem to be having that problem? Lucky I got my Bazils before they implemented this policy! At least it'll help with the ban I'm on...


----------



## flower71

tb-purselover said:


> Everyone's pictures look amazing! I am really loving the pictures and inspiration. Please post some pics gals!
> 
> It has been hard to keep up with this thread! It moves so quickly and with the kids home I haven't been on as much as I like. Probably a "good thing" for my wallet .
> 
> Here is what I wore yesterday. I picked these pieces up on sale. I've already forgotten their names!!! If you can help me ID them, that would be great! The shirt is from F/W 2011. The belt, I think it was called the Zione belt??? It is in Camel.
> 
> Close-up for the F/W 2011 shirt and Zione belt? Help me ID them? The pics are a bit dark but the first one is more true to life. The booties are IM too .


Looking great! Love seeing you around too...we're twins on that shirt but I have the long sleeves. 



Porter said:


> It's true! Just got my DHL confirmation to the US and I will soon be the happy owner of a pair of red Bobbys! Been waiting forever for Matches to get these in!


 So happy for you! Mod pics soon?



nycbagfiend said:


> lookin' good, flower!  i agree w/june--white jeans have become a workhorse in my summer wardrobe (and surprisingly so since the majority of my time is spent w/my magnet-for-dirt toddler!)


Thanks sweetie! Me too, but I don't think I make much of a mess   with my white jeans/ shoes even with kiddos around!





Kaypa said:


> Ah, you look stylish like you always do! Love the white Bettys!





juneping said:


> i will...once the weather cool down a little...can't wait.
> 
> 
> love this pairing, you look so stylish!!......nowadays i am so in love with white skinny jeans, they are just so versatile.


 I love white jeans too, all year round



Jaded81 said:


> It is ok! It is tonkamama and hktaitai who are in HK.
> 
> Love the Bettys on you. Everytime is see someone model this I am tempted to get it! I am guessing it dirties easily?


 Not that much, but hey I don't take them out if it's raining or going to the playground...You should get it!



jellylicious said:


> I want to be as stylishly, casual chic as you.
> 
> 
> 
> flower71 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the anthracite VB sequin large tote bag-i must say they hold a lot of stuff and i love it for the beach. VB is similar but no one can top IM...i find her fit a bit off for me.
> 
> 
> The 34 is 0 because i used to take 36 and the Kady 34 fits me perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> Dearest, I am blushing! I love your mod pics!
> 
> 
> 
> Tee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those jeans fit you amazing and look so cool with the Bettys!  Great outfit!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are an inspiration dear T!
> 
> 
> 
> amacasa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Flower:  navy and white is just too cute!!! I see the white bettys have become quite a staple!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thank you dear ama!! I love my new Bettys, they go with everything, really!
Click to expand...


----------



## flower71

Niniloves said:


> Hi everyone! With all the outfit inspirations in this forum, I thought I'd share mine for the first time today. Please be kind!  I'm wearing the Dora sweatshirt, Roxi shorts, and Black Bazils.


Holy Moly, now welcome here and I hope you'll be posting VERY often! You rock the whole outfit and oh how I want my Bazils to come home to me.....Kaypa too!


----------



## flower71

double post.


----------



## ElleFlowers

Niniloves said:


> That's so odd! I wonder what they mean by distribution restrictions...other stores don't seem to be having that problem? Lucky I got my Bazils before they implemented this policy! At least it'll help with the ban I'm on...


 
Isabel Marant has made many arrangements with stores, some stores are not allowed to sell IM because there is another store close by already selling it (with exclusivity). I have a feeling that Matches does not ship to the US because of something like this (i.e. another stores has this right). Apparently they are not adhering to this arrangement, since they sometimes do ship to the US!


----------



## ElleFlowers

I am in love with this outfit. I thought I have to share this with you all!

These Lazio boots are just great, I dont have any issue with the goat fur (at least thats what I thought it was).


----------



## jellylicious

ElleFlowers said:


> I am in love with this outfit. I thought I have to share this with you all!
> 
> These Lazio boots are just great, I dont have any issue with the goat fur (or whatever animal it may be)!


Such a great outfit! Anybody else has opinions between the jacobs and the lazios? Can't decide...it seems that the jacobs are sold out in most places, so it must be more popular.


----------



## ElleFlowers

jellylicious said:


> Such a great outfit! Anybody else has opinions between the jacobs and the lazios? Can't decide...it seems that the jacobs are sold out in most places, so it must be more popular.


 
I think the lazio's are more basic then the Jacobs and might be better with various different outfits


----------



## juneping

jellylicious said:


> Such a great outfit! Anybody else has opinions between the jacobs and the lazios? Can't decide...it seems that the jacobs are sold out in most places, so it must be more popular.


 


ElleFlowers said:


> I think the* lazio's are more basic then the Jacobs* and might be better with various different outfits


 
agreed!!
but you can do it...get both. the jacobs in red or taupe are really great to spice up any outifts.


----------



## Niniloves

ElleFlowers said:


> Isabel Marant has made many arrangements with stores, some stores are not allowed to sell IM because there is another store close by already selling it (with exclusivity). I have a feeling that Matches does not ship to the US because of something like this (i.e. another stores has this right). Apparently they are not adhering to this arrangement, since they sometimes do ship to the US!



Oh, that makes sense...I've heard of other designers doing this, too. Protects the businesses, but sucks for us!


----------



## Niniloves

jellylicious said:


> Such a great outfit! Anybody else has opinions between the jacobs and the lazios? Can't decide...it seems that the jacobs are sold out in most places, so it must be more popular.



Jacob is definitely more unique, and Lazio is a good basic. I think it really depends on what you're trying to go for! If you already have basic boots, I'd say go for Jacob...but they're both gorgeous so you can't really go wrong here.


----------



## juneping

the worst part is....the blackson and other cowgirl boots haven't come out yet (i saw a few on ebay..gosh they were gorgy).....so you just don't know what your heart will feel when you see them coming out....
there're much more shoes this f/w compare to last f/w....


----------



## jellylicious

juneping said:


> agreed!!
> but you can do it...get both. the jacobs in red or taupe are really great to spice up any outifts.


You're not helping... haha...i can only afford 1 pair of boots this season. 



Niniloves said:


> Jacob is definitely more unique, and Lazio is a good basic. I think it really depends on what you're trying to go for! If you already have basic boots, I'd say go for Jacob...but they're both gorgeous so you can't really go wrong here.


Thanks-it's so tuff!  I think i should wait to see what other styles will be coming out. Someone posted that LVR should have new boots on Oct, 18th??? Not sure if this is true.


----------



## dbaby

juneping said:
			
		

> the worst part is....the blackson and other cowgirl boots haven't come out yet (i saw a few on ebay..gosh they were gorgy).....so you just don't know what your heart will feel when you see them coming out....
> there're much more shoes this f/w compare to last f/w....



I know! I am eagerly awaiting the blacksons from moda operandi! Anyone else preorder?


----------



## jellybebe

juneping said:


> jelly - the fabric is fantastic....i don't usually invest in a tee that price...but it's really worth it. the drapes, the fabric...the right amount of linen to make the drapes perfect.
> the noua is 100% cotton but it's the softest cotton i've ever touched...i don't know how she did it but she did it.



Noooooo don't tell me that!


----------



## raradarling

jellylicious said:


> Another gorgeous pair! I do like the shorter shaft personally. I'm torn between the Jacobs and Lazios. At least i know i want a black pair.



I'm jealous!! I can't decide which boot, which colour....meanwhile everything is selling out!


----------



## nycbagfiend

ElleFlowers said:


> Isabel Marant has made many arrangements with stores, some stores are not allowed to sell IM because there is another store close by already selling it (with exclusivity). I have a feeling that Matches does not ship to the US because of something like this (i.e. another stores has this right). Apparently they are not adhering to this arrangement, since they sometimes do ship to the US!



true, true!  i know the barneys coop in soho, nyc is not allowed to sell IM bc the IM flagship is just a couple blocks away...makes sense--kind of like competing with yourself!

but not sure it makes sense for different online shops to have this arrangement, esp when they carry different items.


----------



## raradarling

jellylicious said:


> Such a great outfit! Anybody else has opinions between the jacobs and the lazios? Can't decide...it seems that the jacobs are sold out in most places, so it must be more popular.



I prefer the Jacob. I don't like how the goat fur on the front of the Lazio makes it look shiny. Also, the shape of the Lazio and Jacob are the same, but without any adornment, fringe, etc. (aka. the Lazio) I find the shape to be a bit heavy. Visually weighs down the leg. The Mony was perfect with it's small bit of fringe to help balance the look.


----------



## raradarling

juneping said:


> the worst part is....the blackson and other cowgirl boots haven't come out yet (i saw a few on ebay..gosh they were gorgy).....so you just don't know what your heart will feel when you see them coming out....
> there're much more shoes this f/w compare to last f/w....



Bingo! It's hard to make a decision when you don't have all the options/information!! It's a gamble I guess to wait and see what else becomes available. However, you have to love whatever you get or else it's best to save your $ and wait for next season.

Isn't the Spring 2013 show in September?


----------



## tb-purselover

Niniloves said:


> That's so odd! I wonder what they mean by distribution restrictions...other stores don't seem to be having that problem? Lucky I got my Bazils before they implemented this policy! At least it'll help with the ban I'm on...



I am assuming their contract with IM only allows them to sell in the EU. They must be updating their contract with IM to sell worldwide. They could loose their status as a IM retailer if they break their contract.

I would PM those who were lucky to buy recently from Matches and ask them privately  if they received their items.

We don't want Matches to loose their IM distribution rights.


----------



## tb-purselover

dbaby said:


> I know! I am eagerly awaiting the blacksons from moda operandi! Anyone else preorder?


I preordered too, before my self imposed ban. But I preordered the other ones with the contrasting embroidery. Or is the blackens the name of those? I forget lol.


----------



## juneping

nycbagfiend said:


> true, true! i know the barneys coop in soho, nyc is not allowed to sell IM bc the IM flagship is just a couple blocks away...makes sense--kind of like competing with yourself!
> 
> but not sure it makes sense for different online shops to have this arrangement, esp when they carry different items.


i actually love the fact that they carry diff stuff....i can look around and with some surpirses if they overlap... 



raradarling said:


> Bingo! It's hard to make a decision when you don't have all the options/information!! It's a gamble I guess to wait and see what else becomes available. However, you have to love whatever you get or else it's best to save your $ and wait for next season.
> 
> Isn't the Spring 2013 show in September?


 
i think so...whenever the fashion weeks roll around....
i am still thinking if i should get the blackson (thin heeled w/ a strap to the back) or just wait for the s/s....IM shoes are so addicitve..and they just compliment the whole look instantly. i am so hooked.

this one is my fav...


----------



## Fee4zy

I went to the IM store in SOHO on Monday and their selection was thin.  Most dresses and pants don't fit me (I'm 5'1" & 98lbs) so I tried on some skirts.  Don't remember the name of this one, but there were two color ways.  I tried on the 34, but could have gone with 36 to have it sit on my hips rather than on my waist.  Oh, and don't mind that I have my dress pulled up to my waist for these bad dressing room iPhone shots.


----------



## raradarling

juneping said:


> i actually love the fact that they carry diff stuff....i can look around and with some surpirses if they overlap...
> 
> 
> 
> i think so...whenever the fashion weeks roll around....
> i am still thinking if i should get the blackson (thin heeled w/ a strap to the back) or just wait for the s/s....IM shoes are so addicitve..and they just compliment the whole look instantly. i am so hooked.
> 
> this one is my fav...



This one is gorgeous! My thoughts with IM shoes (since there are amazing options each season) is to pick one new addition to your collection from each season. This is assuming, of course, that you already have your basics. This way you won't be sad and regret not getting something you loved from seasons ago, but it also forces to you not go overboard with all the beautiful offerings! Easier said than done though...I'm trying desperately to stop myself from ordering BOTH the Jacobs and the Memphis cowboys (which are coming to MyTheresa soon).


----------



## juneping

Fee4zy said:


> I went to the IM store in SOHO on Monday and their selection was thin. Most dresses and pants don't fit me (I'm 5'1" & 98lbs) so I tried on some skirts. Don't remember the name of this one, but there were two color ways. I tried on the 34, but could have gone with 36 to have it sit on my hips rather than on my waist. Oh, and don't mind that I have my dress pulled up to my waist for these bad dressing room iPhone shots.
> 
> View attachment 1827251
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1827252
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1827253


 
these are pretty nice...i love them.


----------



## flower71

juneping said:


> i actually love the fact that they carry diff stuff....i can look around and with some surpirses if they overlap...
> 
> 
> 
> i think so...whenever the fashion weeks roll around....
> i am still thinking if i should get the blackson (thin heeled w/ a strap to the back) or just wait for the s/s....IM shoes are so addicitve..and they just compliment the whole look instantly. i am so hooked.
> 
> this one is my fav...


those are my fave too...but thde heels seem too high for me...I'll wait to see them IRL,  hopefully they'll be available in my size


----------



## juneping

flower71 said:


> those are my fave too...but thde heels seem too high for me...I'll wait to see them IRL, hopefully they'll be available in my size


 
i am so glad i got the mony last year (30% off) so now i can just sit tight and see if they are comfy enough. it's so stressful that some items just disappear after less than 24 hours....


----------



## nycbagfiend

very pretty!
i haven't stopped by the soho shop lately--been getting emails that fall stuff is rolling in...will have to check it out soon!



Fee4zy said:


> I went to the IM store in SOHO on Monday and their selection was thin.  Most dresses and pants don't fit me (I'm 5'1" & 98lbs) so I tried on some skirts.  Don't remember the name of this one, but there were two color ways.  I tried on the 34, but could have gone with 36 to have it sit on my hips rather than on my waist.  Oh, and don't mind that I have my dress pulled up to my waist for these bad dressing room iPhone shots.
> 
> View attachment 1827251
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1827252
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1827253


----------



## Kaypa

raradarling said:


> haha! Thx, Kaypa! I just know how it is when you fall in love with something and can't find any info on it! So I like to share when I get intel.
> 
> You know, I'm in the exact same boat as you on the Jacob. I remember back when LVR had BOTH the Memphis and Jacob for pre-order and I waited too long. I don't know what I was thinking! Now, I check daily for the Memphis to arrive at MyTheresa and I'm also starting to believe I need the Jacob!
> All it takes is seeing the Jacob in a mod pic and I'm sold. The question now is which colour?
> 
> I think my plan is to order both the Memphis and the Jacob (if I can find them!) and make my decision once I have them in hand on which to keep. It's very hard to decide when you can't try them on, etc. When I thought the Memphis was 120mm the decision was kind of made for me in a way bc that would likely be waaaay too high for me. Now I'm in trouble!!
> 
> What are you going to do?


 
Oh, I really don't know what to do. I am always late with things, as I often need to get used to new things (I'm weird like that I know). But as soon as I see others wearing them I often fall in love and then I have to search high and low for them . So annoying, haha. I am trying to figure out which ones I will wear the most. I don't think I will have the opportunity to wait and see which ones I like the most and purchase one of them then (they'll be sold out by then). Grrr...decisions...



flower71 said:


> Holy Moly, now welcome here and I hope you'll be posting VERY often! You rock the whole outfit and oh how I want my Bazils to come home to me.....Kaypa too!


 
Oh, don't get me started Flower! ullhair:


----------



## caroulemapoulen

raradarling said:


> Has anyone ever ordered from *YouSheHe*? I sent in one of their online "requests" for some shoes and still haven't heard anything from them!
> 
> thx!



I live close to them, three of my four pairs of Beketts are from them.
I've heard about their slow response time before, but they're quite fast on email - at least that's my experience.


----------



## Jayne1

juneping said:


> jelly - the fabric is fantastic....i don't usually invest in a tee that price...but it's really worth it. the drapes, the fabric...the right amount of linen to make the drapes perfect.
> the noua is 100% cotton but it's the softest cotton i've ever touched...i don't know how she did it but she did it.


I'm still thinking about getting it. It's not my favourite neckline (on me.)  

It's not the softest cotton I've ever touched, Splendid and even James Perse can do better, but the Noua is oversized, with an incredible amount stretch, which makes it super comfy.


----------



## tb-purselover

Me too! ITA it is nice to have options online. 

Those are the boots I preordered! I can't wait to get them. They will go so well with my current IM collection too. They are my favorite from the collection. I also liked the studded version, but after lala said the studs looked cheap I shy-ed away from preordering them.



juneping said:


> i actually love the fact that they carry diff stuff....i can look around and with some surpirses if they overlap...
> 
> 
> 
> i think so...whenever the fashion weeks roll around....
> i am still thinking if i should get the blackson (thin heeled w/ a strap to the back) or just wait for the s/s....IM shoes are so addicitve..and they just compliment the whole look instantly. i am so hooked.
> 
> this one is my fav...


----------



## tb-purselover

Nice! Did you end up getting either color way?

I think if I had to choose one the second one eeks out ahead just a bit (for me). It goes more with what I have and is a bit more Spring/Summery. I love her skirts with bare legs. But both are totally wearable and very sexy. 



Fee4zy said:


> I went to the IM store in SOHO on Monday and their selection was thin.  Most dresses and pants don't fit me (I'm 5'1" & 98lbs) so I tried on some skirts.  Don't remember the name of this one, but there were two color ways.  I tried on the 34, but could have gone with 36 to have it sit on my hips rather than on my waist.  Oh, and don't mind that I have my dress pulled up to my waist for these bad dressing room iPhone shots.
> 
> View attachment 1827251
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1827252
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1827253


----------



## juneping

tb-purselover said:
			
		

> Me too! ITA it is nice to have options online.
> 
> Those are the boots I preordered! I can't wait to get them. They will go so well with my current IM collection too. They are my favorite from the collection. I also liked the studded version, but after lala said the studs looked cheap I shy-ed away from preordering them.



I'll be drooling over your mod pix!!!
I don't even know where will sell these babies...


----------



## Fee4zy

tb-purselover said:
			
		

> Nice! Did you end up getting either color way?
> 
> I think if I had to choose one the second one eeks out ahead just a bit (for me). It goes more with what I have and is a bit more Spring/Summery. I love her skirts with bare legs. But both are totally wearable and very sexy.



No, $650 was too much for a skirt.  I liked the second one better too.  I'll wait and see if they are around during markdowns.


----------



## calisnoopy

Has anyone tried the Perry printed corduroy jeans from this season...would love to get your thoughts on fit and comfort...and compared to the Itzel corduroy jeans too...

Thanks!!


----------



## juneping

flower71 said:


> those are my fave too...but thde heels seem too high for me...I'll wait to see them IRL,  hopefully they'll be available in my size



IM soho store just got back to me saying the heels are only 3 inches which is about 7.62cm. very doable. somehow like the summer sandals...but not sure if they still look as hot as the runway heel height


----------



## Brigitte031

Wow... I was quite randomly watching My So-Called Life, a teen show with Claire Danes and Jared Leto, that aired in the 90s. Lol... I never watched it when I was young because I wasn't quite yet a teen so had never heard of it until recently. So... I was on episode 6 when I spotted one of the characters wearing this:










I immediately paused because it reminded me immensely of this:




Now I feel such a strong affinity towards this shirt... lol... Except I wouldn't really dare or dream of buying a shirt so expensive! Ahhh... but now I want it. Haha..


----------



## chicjean

Brigitte031 said:
			
		

> Wow... I was quite randomly watching My So-Called Life, a teen show with Claire Danes and Jared Leto, that aired in the 90s. Lol... I never watched it when I was young because I wasn't quite yet a teen so had never heard of it until recently. So... I was on episode 6 when I spotted one of the characters wearing this:
> 
> I immediately paused because it reminded me immensely of this:
> 
> Now I feel such a strong affinity towards this shirt... lol... Except I wouldn't really dare or dream of buying a shirt so expensive! Ahhh... but now I want it. Haha..



A little OT but I found a black and wine colored cowboy shirt with silver flowers at a thrift store a few weeks back for $7... it's pretty similar to the black and red mainline IM shirt; it's not light and silky, but cotton instead. 

To be honest, I love the mainline shoes this season but still can't get behind the western themed clothes... My vintage find is about all I'm willing to invest until I figure out if I can pull it off.


----------



## oatmella

Brigitte031 said:


> Wow... I was quite randomly watching My So-Called Life, a teen show with Claire Danes and Jared Leto, that aired in the 90s. Lol... I never watched it when I was young because I wasn't quite yet a teen so had never heard of it until recently. So... I was on episode 6 when I spotted one of the characters wearing this:
> 
> View attachment 1828022
> 
> 
> View attachment 1828023
> 
> 
> View attachment 1828024
> 
> 
> I immediately paused because it reminded me immensely of this:
> 
> View attachment 1828028
> 
> 
> Now I feel such a strong affinity towards this shirt... lol... Except I wouldn't really dare or dream of buying a shirt so expensive! Ahhh... but now I want it. Haha..



LOL!!!  I totally loved that show - I was in 9th grade when it was on.  I remember Claire Danes' plaid shirts, but not that western shirt 



chicjean said:


> A little OT but I found a black and wine colored cowboy shirt with silver flowers at a thrift store a few weeks back for $7... it's pretty similar to the black and red mainline IM shirt; it's not light and silky, but cotton instead.
> 
> To be honest, I love the mainline shoes this season but still can't get behind the western themed clothes... My vintage find is about all I'm willing to invest until I figure out if I can pull it off.



Yeah ... I can't imagine paying IM prices for western themed clothes ...


----------



## Brigitte031

chicjean said:
			
		

> A little OT but I found a black and wine colored cowboy shirt with silver flowers at a thrift store a few weeks back for $7... it's pretty similar to the black and red mainline IM shirt; it's not light and silky, but cotton instead.
> 
> To be honest, I love the mainline shoes this season but still can't get behind the western themed clothes... My vintage find is about all I'm willing to invest until I figure out if I can pull it off.



For the most part I know exactly how you feel. Except I have some western-ish (emphasis on the -ish) boots so I feel ever-so-slightly drawn to that aesthetic. Lol.  but yeah probably not enough to merit such an expensive shirt! I'll have to stick to the shoes most likely. Haha.


----------



## Brigitte031

oatmella said:
			
		

> LOL!!!  I totally loved that show - I was in 9th grade when it was on.  I remember Claire Danes' plaid shirts, but not that western shirt
> 
> Yeah ... I can't imagine paying IM prices for western themed clothes ...



Hahah... Yes!! She often wears two plaid shirts at once! And I love her red hair. Ahhhh and don't get me started with Jared Leto...


----------



## raradarling

Brigitte031 said:


> Hahah... Yes!! She often wears two plaid shirts at once! And I love her red hair. Ahhhh and don't get me started with Jared Leto...



Boiler room!!! did you know the guy in the show who played his best friend was his brother in real life??


----------



## raradarling

caroulemapoulen said:


> I live close to them, three of my four pairs of Beketts are from them.
> I've heard about their slow response time before, but they're quite fast on email - at least that's my experience.



Thanks, Caroule! I sent them an email to their main email addy also and still nothing. So, I think maybe it has to do with the fashion week? Do you know if they are closed for this? Otherwise it's odd that they don't check their emails...it's been a few days now.


----------



## ElleFlowers

raradarling said:


> I prefer the Jacob. I don't like how the goat fur on the front of the Lazio makes it look shiny. Also, the shape of the Lazio and Jacob are the same, but without any adornment, fringe, etc. (aka. the Lazio) I find the shape to be a bit heavy. Visually weighs down the leg. The Mony was perfect with it's small bit of fringe to help balance the look.


 
I could not have said it any better. I love the Lazio's in the picture I previously posted. In general I like these shoes a bit better than the Jacobs. However, if you look at the shape of the Lazio it looks best on someone with really thin legs, otherwise the shape is too heavy I think. Thank you for clarifying this because until now I was not sure what is was. I tried on the Lazio's and could not figure it out, but I thought they made me heavy. See the pictures below. I think the Jacobs will not because the fringes will balance it out, as soon as I have pictures of these will post them.


----------



## ElleFlowers

A picture of the Ulyse with tie dye jeans. I like the look but should have taken off the necklace. I really loved the tie dye jeans from IM this season.

Ps my cat Sammy is in the picture (she is 3 months old)


----------



## Kaypa

ElleFlowers said:


> A picture of the Ulyse with tie dye jeans. I like the look but should have taken off the necklace. I really loved the tie dye jeans from IM this season.
> 
> Ps my cat Sammy is in the picture (she is 3 months old)


You look great! I really like your jeans! And your kitten is just adorable! So cute! 
Btw, did you try on the Lazios at L'altra donna? Did you see any Jacob boots there?


----------



## ElleFlowers

Kaypa said:


> You look great! I really like your jeans! And your kitten is just adorable! So cute!
> Btw, did you try on the Lazios at L'altra donna? Did you see any Jacob boots there?


 
No I tried them on at a shop called Villanova in Laren. They did not have the Jacobs. If you are looking for them, Graanmarkt13 in Antwerp has them in several colours (also the Lazio's)


----------



## ElleFlowers

And another inspirational picture. Sylvie is wearing a dress from FW 2011 with the Jacob boots and another IM jacket (similar to the Bezac).


----------



## flower71

ElleFlowers said:


> And another inspirational picture. Sylvie is wearing a dress from FW 2011 with the Jacob boots and another IM jacket (similar to the Bezac).


Who is she? The Jacob boots are more and more appealing to me, after all these pics


----------



## juneping

this is the ruby tee and the fishnet tank underneath...


----------



## juneping

ElleFlowers said:


> And another inspirational picture. Sylvie is wearing a dress from FW 2011 with the Jacob boots and another IM jacket (similar to the Bezac).



this is so gorgeous...i really love the dress and paring w jacobs is just perfect


----------



## ElleFlowers

flower71 said:


> Who is she? The Jacob boots are more and more appealing to me, after all these pics


 
She is a person appearing on television a lot in the Netherlands and Germany. She is dressed by a well known stylist in the Netherlands, who also happens to be an avid IM lover (Danie Bles), she is a good source for clothing inspiration!


----------



## ElleFlowers

Looking good, I like the tanktop combination I have one in black and red.



juneping said:


> this is the ruby tee and the fishnet tank underneath...


----------



## nycbagfiend

sigh...jordan catalano...be still, my teenage heart!  ha!  showing my age here, but i was in junior high when this aired and my friends and i swooned over the hotness that was/is jared leto!

great catch--that top is spot on!  i wonder if ms. marant was watching old episodes for inspiration!  the oversized plaid tops that angela wore fit in too!






Brigitte031 said:


> Wow... I was quite randomly watching My So-Called Life, a teen show with Claire Danes and Jared Leto, that aired in the 90s. Lol... I never watched it when I was young because I wasn't quite yet a teen so had never heard of it until recently. So... I was on episode 6 when I spotted one of the characters wearing this:
> 
> View attachment 1828022
> 
> 
> View attachment 1828023
> 
> 
> View attachment 1828024
> 
> 
> I immediately paused because it reminded me immensely of this:
> 
> View attachment 1828028
> 
> 
> Now I feel such a strong affinity towards this shirt... lol... Except I wouldn't really dare or dream of buying a shirt so expensive! Ahhh... but now I want it. Haha..


----------



## nycbagfiend

juneping said:


> this is the ruby tee and the fishnet tank underneath...



hot stuff!  looking good, june!


----------



## nycbagfiend

raradarling said:


> Boiler room!!! did you know the guy in the show who played his best friend was his brother in real life??



oh the memories are totally flowing in now!  was that 'tito'?!

man, that show went off the air too soon...what US channel shows it?  i think i used to catch a rerun here and there on IFC but haven't caught one in a while..


----------



## nycbagfiend

ElleFlowers said:


> A picture of the Ulyse with tie dye jeans. I like the look but should have taken off the necklace. I really loved the tie dye jeans from IM this season.
> 
> Ps my cat Sammy is in the picture (she is 3 months old)



i love this!  

is the necklace IM as well?


----------



## nycbagfiend

ElleFlowers said:


> And another inspirational picture. Sylvie is wearing a dress from FW 2011 with the Jacob boots and another IM jacket (similar to the Bezac).



not familiar with her but liking this look!  add to me to the 'thought-i-didn't-do-fringe-but-now-want-the-jacobs' list!


----------



## ElleFlowers

nycbagfiend said:


> i love this!
> 
> is the necklace IM as well?


 
Yes its IM FW 2011, part of the navajo Indian look. Its funny that she now choose the cowboy look (which is not that far away from the Navajo theme)


----------



## Porter

ElleFlowers said:
			
		

> A picture of the Ulyse with tie dye jeans. I like the look but should have taken off the necklace. I really loved the tie dye jeans from IM this season.
> 
> Ps my cat Sammy is in the picture (she is 3 months old)



Love this look!  The Ulyse always adds such a cool vibe to an outfit.  You're also rocking that tie-dye!  Your cute kitty is a perfect finishing accessory.




			
				juneping said:
			
		

> this is the ruby tee and the fishnet tank underneath...



Great idea to have a little fishnet peeking out! I love textural elements in an outfit.


----------



## juneping

ElleFlowers said:


> A picture of the Ulyse with tie dye jeans. I like the look but should have taken off the necklace. I really loved the tie dye jeans from IM this season.
> 
> Ps my cat Sammy is in the picture (she is 3 months old)


 
love the pairing....and this 3-mo old kitten is just so darn cute....


----------



## jellybebe

chicjean said:
			
		

> A little OT but I found a black and wine colored cowboy shirt with silver flowers at a thrift store a few weeks back for $7... it's pretty similar to the black and red mainline IM shirt; it's not light and silky, but cotton instead.
> 
> To be honest, I love the mainline shoes this season but still can't get behind the western themed clothes... My vintage find is about all I'm willing to invest until I figure out if I can pull it off.



Great great show. The fashions epitomize the 90s for me. 

The Obli is up on US NAP today. Who is getting it? I love the way it looks open but am unsure if I like it zipped. Can anyone chime in about the fabric texture/quality? Trying to be very selective this season.


----------



## nycbagfiend

ElleFlowers said:


> Yes its IM FW 2011, part of the navajo Indian look. Its funny that she now choose the cowboy look (which is not that far away from the Navajo theme)



love that piece--i think i saw it on yoox a couple of months ago and hemmed and hawed and of course when i decided i like it, it was gone!


----------



## jellylicious

Fee4zy said:


> No, $650 was too much for a skirt.  I liked the second one better too.  I'll wait and see if they are around during markdowns.


The skirts are so cute but ya-too pricey. I like the lighter color version,



ElleFlowers said:


> I could not have said it any better. I love the Lazio's in the picture I previously posted. In general I like these shoes a bit better than the Jacobs. However, if you look at the shape of the Lazio it looks best on someone with really thin legs, otherwise the shape is too heavy I think. Thank you for clarifying this because until now I was not sure what is was. I tried on the Lazio's and could not figure it out, but I thought they made me heavy. See the pictures below. I think the Jacobs will not because the fringes will balance it out, as soon as I have pictures of these will post them.



Thank you thank you for modeling the Lazios. I see what you mean by looking thick and heavy on the bottom. I wonder if your white jeans is too much of a contrast. But you def gave me an idea what it would look like on a real girl. This def sold me on the Jacobs. 



ElleFlowers said:


> A picture of the Ulyse with tie dye jeans. I like the look but should have taken off the necklace. I really loved the tie dye jeans from IM this season.
> 
> Ps my cat Sammy is in the picture (she is 3 months old)


Perfect pairing!!! I love your Ulyse and your kitty-is she a himalayan???



juneping said:


> this is the ruby tee and the fishnet tank underneath...


The 2 tops go well together-looking hot! Who makes your skirt? I love it too.


----------



## Jayne1

ElleFlowers said:


> I could not have said it any better. I love the Lazio's in the picture I previously posted. In general I like these shoes a bit better than the Jacobs. However, if you look at the shape of the Lazio it looks best on someone with really thin legs, otherwise the shape is too heavy I think. Thank you for clarifying this because until now I was not sure what is was. I tried on the Lazio's and could not figure it out, but I thought they made me heavy. See the pictures below. I think the Jacobs will not because the fringes will balance it out, as soon as I have pictures of these will post them.



So interesting and you're right!  It makes you look like you have very thick, swollen ankles.  I'm curious to see who can wear these boots!  I guess it's best with a skirt and very skinny bare legs?


----------



## Jayne1

juneping said:


> this is the ruby tee and the fishnet tank underneath...


I think I'm going to get that Ruby tee.

I tried the Noua and it made me look fat. The Ruby looks like I thought the Noua would look!


----------



## juneping

ElleFlowers said:


> Looking good, I like the tanktop combination I have one in black and red.


thanks!! these tank tops are very good basics for me. i am not too sure to wear it by itself but for layering, it's the best thing. 



nycbagfiend said:


> hot stuff! looking good, june!


thanks!!



Porter said:


> Love this look! The Ulyse always adds such a cool vibe to an outfit. You're also rocking that tie-dye! Your cute kitty is a perfect finishing accessory.
> 
> Great idea to have a little fishnet peeking out! I love textural elements in an outfit.


thanks!!



jellylicious said:


> The skirts are so cute but ya-too pricey. I like the lighter color version,
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you thank you for modeling the Lazios. I see what you mean by looking thick and heavy on the bottom. I wonder if your white jeans is too much of a contrast. But you def gave me an idea what it would look like on a real girl. This def sold me on the Jacobs.
> 
> 
> Perfect pairing!!! I love your Ulyse and your kitty-is she a himalayan???
> 
> 
> The 2 tops go well together-looking hot! *Who makes your skirt?* I love it too.


 
thanks!! they are shorts from french connection...got them on yoox for 19 bucks last summer.


----------



## juneping

Jayne1 said:


> I think I'm going to get that Ruby tee.
> 
> I tried the Noua and it made me look fat. The Ruby looks like I thought the Noua would look!


 
you should!! the ruby is one of my fav of IM basics...if you go to totokaelo online site...they have the most selections that i know of.


----------



## jellylicious

juneping said:


> you should!! the ruby is one of my fav of IM basics...if you go to totokaelo online site...they have the most selections that i know of.


Been thinking about the ruby top in garnet non-stop. La Garconne has it in stock too. Might have to be bad today.


----------



## crimdellacrim

Just the basics. I think I need to add a sweatshirt dress.


----------



## am2022

very cute layout pic!!

The object in the mirror choker is one of the many things that i wish i didn't dither about...  :shame:



crimdellacrim said:


> View attachment 1828472
> 
> 
> Just the basics. I think I need to add a sweatshirt dress.


----------



## juneping

crimdellacrim said:


> View attachment 1828472
> 
> 
> Just the basics. I think I need to add a sweatshirt dress.


 
beautiful pic...
wow...you have so many fishnets there....me love


----------



## Brigitte031

raradarling said:
			
		

> Boiler room!!! did you know the guy in the show who played his best friend was his brother in real life??



Yeah!! His name is Shannon Leto. I recognized his 'cus they're both in 30 seconds to mars now. It's kinda funny, lol.




			
				nycbagfiend said:
			
		

> sigh...jordan catalano...be still, my teenage heart!  ha!  showing my age here, but i was in junior high when this aired and my friends and i swooned over the hotness that was/is jared leto!
> 
> great catch--that top is spot on!  i wonder if ms. marant was watching old episodes for inspiration!  the oversized plaid tops that angela wore fit in too!



I know right?? From that shirt to the plaid it's almost exactly as if she did get inspiration from this 90s show! That would be so cool, haha.




			
				nycbagfiend said:
			
		

> oh the memories are totally flowing in now!  was that 'tito'?!
> 
> man, that show went off the air too soon...what US channel shows it?  i think i used to catch a rerun here and there on IFC but haven't caught one in a while..



Does this show only have one season? I downloaded it online so I'm not sure if it's airing anywhere right now lol. But the show is so good!! And I love when two things you love just sort of manage to strike one similar chord, like everything is as it should be hahah.


----------



## Brigitte031

ElleFlowers said:
			
		

> I could not have said it any better. I love the Lazio's in the picture I previously posted. In general I like these shoes a bit better than the Jacobs. However, if you look at the shape of the Lazio it looks best on someone with really thin legs, otherwise the shape is too heavy I think. Thank you for clarifying this because until now I was not sure what is was. I tried on the Lazio's and could not figure it out, but I thought they made me heavy. See the pictures below. I think the Jacobs will not because the fringes will balance it out, as soon as I have pictures of these will post them.



Ooh thanks for showing us this mid pic. I definitely don't qualify under the skinny calves requisite to rock these! Now that I think about it the boots look like cankles without anyone's leg in it! Now I know I have no need for this boot shape! 




			
				ElleFlowers said:
			
		

> A picture of the Ulyse with tie dye jeans. I like the look but should have taken off the necklace. I really loved the tie dye jeans from IM this season.
> 
> Ps my cat Sammy is in the picture (she is 3 months old)



You look great! Ah... I was so hesitant about the Ulyse I didn't get it, but you look fantastic!




			
				juneping said:
			
		

> this is the ruby tee and the fishnet tank underneath...



 those shoes! Fantastic pairing the fishnet under the tee!


----------



## KristyDarling

Just popping in to share that I just ordered the Ivo skinny cords in red from NAP! I also ended up ordering a second Obli in a larger size, since I've heard it runs small (my first order was from LVR). Both jackets should arrive around the same time so one of them will hopefully work out!  My black Bostons are supposed to ship from LaGarconne today. Yay!  I'll be out of town when everything arrives and I'm crossing my fingers that my neighbor will be around to sign for them. If not, ugh, I guess I'll have to figure something out.

I'm hitting the road for vacay now but hope to catch up on this thread soon. Can't wait to see everyone's latest acquisitions!!


----------



## Jayne1

crimdellacrim said:


> View attachment 1828472
> 
> 
> Just the basics. I think I need to add a sweatshirt dress.



Perfect!!


----------



## Minnie

Does anyone know where i could purchase the Jacob boot? I am in love!


----------



## nycbagfiend

crimdellacrim said:


> View attachment 1828472
> 
> 
> Just the basics. I think I need to add a sweatshirt dress.



great collection!!


----------



## nycbagfiend

amacasa said:


> very cute layout pic!!
> 
> The object in the mirror choker is one of the many things that i wish i didn't dither about...  :shame:



i'm with you, ama--it popped up on yoox a short while ago and stared at a bit a bit too long before deciding to order it...of course it was gone by time i went to check out!


----------



## Porter

crimdellacrim said:
			
		

> Just the basics. I think I need to add a sweatshirt dress.


Lovely! Some quintessential IM pieces!  I really like all the soft grays and whites together.


----------



## Tee

ElleFlowers said:


> A picture of the Ulyse with tie dye jeans. I like the look but should have taken off the necklace. I really loved the tie dye jeans from IM this season.
> 
> Ps my cat Sammy is in the picture (she is 3 months old)



Cool combo Elle! You look great! And Sammy is too cute!


----------



## Tee

juneping said:


> this is the ruby tee and the fishnet tank underneath...



I absolutely love this look june!


----------



## Niniloves

juneping said:


> this is the ruby tee and the fishnet tank underneath...



Love the Gava pumps! You look great!!


----------



## Niniloves

crimdellacrim said:


> View attachment 1828472
> 
> 
> Just the basics. I think I need to add a sweatshirt dress.



Wow! Great collection...I'm jealous of all your mesh pieces  I was too late snagging them last time.


----------



## juneping

Tee said:


> I absolutely love this look june!


 


Niniloves said:


> Love the Gava pumps! You look great!!


 
thank you sweeties!!


----------



## Kaypa

ElleFlowers said:


> No I tried them on at a shop called Villanova in Laren. They did not have the Jacobs. If you are looking for them, Graanmarkt13 in Antwerp has them in several colours (also the Lazio's)


Thanks! I should pay Graanmarkt 13 a visit some time.


----------



## Kaypa

juneping said:


> this is the ruby tee and the fishnet tank underneath...


Ah, you look gorgeous June! Love the Ruby on you and those heels really finish this look! And I still think the Ruby looks perfectly slouchy enough on you!


----------



## Kaypa

crimdellacrim said:


> View attachment 1828472
> 
> 
> Just the basics. I think I need to add a sweatshirt dress.


I LOVE you collection! You can never have enough basics!


----------



## Lieke

crimdellacrim said:


> View attachment 1828472
> 
> 
> Just the basics. I think I need to add a sweatshirt dress.



Very cute indeed! Love the shoes & the fishnets. Great collection!!!

This is what I wore yesterday:
IM Ysee sweat and my Bobby's. Very comfortable! (but hey, that is my middlename )


----------



## Kaypa

Lieke said:


> Very cute indeed! Love the shoes & the fishnets. Great collection!!!
> 
> This is what I wore yesterday:
> IM Ysee sweat and my Bobby's. Very comfortable! (but hey, that is my middlename )


You look great! Love that shirt and those Bobbys!


----------



## raradarling

ElleFlowers said:


> No I tried them on at a shop called Villanova in Laren. They did not have the Jacobs. If you are looking for them, Graanmarkt13 in Antwerp has them in several colours (also the Lazio's)



Do you know if they ship internationally? I just went to their website and sent them an email. There's not much info on their site. I really need to find the Jacobs in Green!!


----------



## raradarling

ElleFlowers said:


> I could not have said it any better. I love the Lazio's in the picture I previously posted. In general I like these shoes a bit better than the Jacobs. However, if you look at the shape of the Lazio it looks best on someone with really thin legs, otherwise the shape is too heavy I think. Thank you for clarifying this because until now I was not sure what is was. I tried on the Lazio's and could not figure it out, but I thought they made me heavy. See the pictures below. I think the Jacobs will not because the fringes will balance it out, as soon as I have pictures of these will post them.



Please do!! Did you get the Jacobs? What colour? I'm trying to find them in Green but am having a very hard time.


----------



## raradarling

nycbagfiend said:


> oh the memories are totally flowing in now!  was that 'tito'?!
> 
> man, that show went off the air too soon...what US channel shows it?  i think i used to catch a rerun here and there on IFC but haven't caught one in a while..



No - we never actually saw Tito. He was the cool guy Rayanne always talked about. Not sure where to see reruns - I just bought the DVD set!!


----------



## tb-purselover

Lazy day for me! 

I thought I would share what I'm wearing. I love how IM can be so casual (ie. lazy day attire) and dressed up to "dressy casual" or sexy chic (*Juneping*'s outfit today!).

I'm wearing IM linen tee from two seasons ago, IM fishnet tank (two seasons ago), the Mike shorts, and Willows in blue/black.

Sorry for the bad cell phone pics. The camera is MIA.


----------



## juneping

Lieke said:
			
		

> Very cute indeed! Love the shoes & the fishnets. Great collection!!!
> 
> This is what I wore yesterday:
> IM Ysee sweat and my Bobby's. Very comfortable! (but hey, that is my middlename )



You look super cute..!!


----------



## tb-purselover

crimdellacrim said:


> View attachment 1828472
> 
> 
> Just the basics. I think I need to add a sweatshirt dress.



Beautiful pic! Yes, you neeeeeed a sweatshirt dress . Nice collection. I love all the fishnet sweaters/tee/tanks!


----------



## tb-purselover

Lovely! I love how you layered the top over the long tee. I love the black bobby's with it!

I don't want to enable you, but this outfit would also look awesome with the Lazio or Jacob boots too . 



Lieke said:


> Very cute indeed! Love the shoes & the fishnets. Great collection!!!
> 
> This is what I wore yesterday:
> IM Ysee sweat and my Bobby's. Very comfortable! (but hey, that is my middlename )


----------



## tb-purselover

Very sexy chic June! Love it. Love you other outfits on your blog as well .



juneping said:


> this is the ruby tee and the fishnet tank underneath...


----------



## tb-purselover

ElleFlowers said:


> A picture of the Ulyse with tie dye jeans. I like the look but should have taken off the necklace. I really loved the tie dye jeans from IM this season.
> 
> Ps my cat Sammy is in the picture (she is 3 months old)



Beeeeautiful outfit *ElleFlowers*! I love my Ulyse as well. It is very versatile and edgy.

I think if you tried the Lazio with darker jeans it would have balanced out more. Or maybe a skirt? The white jeans might have been too much? No? I think you could work them!


----------



## flower71

crimdellacrim said:


> View attachment 1828472
> 
> 
> Just the basics. I think I need to add a sweatshirt dress.


congrats, I think you need IM in general! Love your pic.


juneping said:


> this is the ruby tee and the fishnet tank underneath...


always so well put together, me likey



ElleFlowers said:


> She is a person appearing on television a lot in the Netherlands and Germany. She is dressed by a well known stylist in the Netherlands, who also happens to be an avid IM lover (Danie Bles), she is a good source for clothing inspiration!


thanks for the info, she sure is "stylish" (Danie Bles)!



juneping said:


> IM soho store just got back to me saying the heels are only 3 inches which is about 7.62cm. very doable. somehow like the summer sandals...but not sure if they still look as hot as the runway heel height


Oh no, I don"t need that info...


----------



## flower71

tb-purselover said:


> Lazy day for me!
> 
> I thought I would share what I'm wearing. I love how IM can be so casual (ie. lazy day attire) and dressed up to "dressy casual" or sexy chic (*Juneping*'s outfit today!).
> 
> I'm wearing IM linen tee from two seasons ago, IM fishnet tank (two seasons ago), the Mike shorts, and Willows in blue/black.
> 
> Sorry for the bad cell phone pics. The camera is MIA.


Any pic will do, hon! You look casual chic, just my way of thinkin'


----------



## flower71

KristyDarling said:


> Just popping in to share that I just ordered the Ivo skinny cords in red from NAP! I also ended up ordering a second Obli in a larger size, since I've heard it runs small (my first order was from LVR). Both jackets should arrive around the same time so one of them will hopefully work out!  My black Bostons are supposed to ship from LaGarconne today. Yay!  I'll be out of town when everything arrives and I'm crossing my fingers that my neighbor will be around to sign for them. If not, ugh, I guess I'll have to figure something out.
> 
> I'm hitting the road for vacay now but hope to catch up on this thread soon. Can't wait to see everyone's latest acquisitions!!


You are on a roll dear KD! Hope to see your IM stuff when you get back from your vacay! Have fun


----------



## Niniloves

tb-purselover said:


> Lazy day for me!
> 
> I thought I would share what I'm wearing. I love how IM can be so casual (ie. lazy day attire) and dressed up to "dressy casual" or sexy chic (*Juneping*'s outfit today!).
> 
> I'm wearing IM linen tee from two seasons ago, IM fishnet tank (two seasons ago), the Mike shorts, and Willows in blue/black.
> 
> Sorry for the bad cell phone pics. The camera is MIA.



Love the fishnet tank! Your Willows look great with that outfit 




Lieke said:


> Very cute indeed! Love the shoes & the fishnets. Great collection!!!
> 
> This is what I wore yesterday:
> IM Ysee sweat and my Bobby's. Very comfortable! (but hey, that is my middlename )



You look great! Your Bobby sneakers compliment that top perfectly.


----------



## Niniloves

Just wanted to share with you ladies that I got shipment confirmation from Luisaviaroma this morning for the suede trim cotton canvas jacket (or Alan Coat as it's called on NAP & Totokaelo)! Pleasant surprise since it was slated to arrive Sept 30th. 

I'm a little bit nervous on the sizing, though. I usually wear XS or S in jackets, and I ordered a 38 in this one, since I wanted this to look more oversized...her sizes are such a mystery!!! I just hope it fits well 

Anyone else have goodies coming to them soon?


----------



## nycbagfiend

Lieke said:


> Very cute indeed! Love the shoes & the fishnets. Great collection!!!
> 
> This is what I wore yesterday:
> IM Ysee sweat and my Bobby's. Very comfortable! (but hey, that is my middlename )



so cute!  love the feather motif...works perfectly with the bobbys!


----------



## nycbagfiend

raradarling said:


> No - we never actually saw Tito. He was the cool guy Rayanne always talked about. Not sure where to see reruns - I just bought the DVD set!!



ah..that's right!  
didnt' realize it was on dvd--wish they had done another season or 2--does the dvd have an extra 'never before seen' episodes?!

(sorry all, this is totally off IM topic!)


----------



## jellybebe

KristyDarling said:
			
		

> Just popping in to share that I just ordered the Ivo skinny cords in red from NAP! I also ended up ordering a second Obli in a larger size, since I've heard it runs small (my first order was from LVR). Both jackets should arrive around the same time so one of them will hopefully work out!  My black Bostons are supposed to ship from LaGarconne today. Yay!  I'll be out of town when everything arrives and I'm crossing my fingers that my neighbor will be around to sign for them. If not, ugh, I guess I'll have to figure something out.
> 
> I'm hitting the road for vacay now but hope to catch up on this thread soon. Can't wait to see everyone's latest acquisitions!!



Can't wait to hear your review of the Obli! Debating whether I should pick that up or not. I'm trying to plan my acquisitions carefully this season as my closets are overflowing. Super happy because I just ordered the Chloe Susanna boots after months of contemplation. Hope you have a great vacay!


----------



## tb-purselover

KristyDarling said:


> Just popping in to share that I just ordered the Ivo skinny cords in red from NAP! I also ended up ordering a second Obli in a larger size, since I've heard it runs small (my first order was from LVR). Both jackets should arrive around the same time so one of them will hopefully work out!  My black Bostons are supposed to ship from LaGarconne today. Yay!  I'll be out of town when everything arrives and I'm crossing my fingers that my neighbor will be around to sign for them. If not, ugh, I guess I'll have to figure something out.
> 
> I'm hitting the road for vacay now but hope to catch up on this thread soon. Can't wait to see everyone's latest acquisitions!!



Yay! I can't wait to see your new goodies. Have a good time on your vacation!


----------



## juneping

tb-purselover said:


> Lazy day for me!
> 
> I thought I would share what I'm wearing. I love how IM can be so casual (ie. lazy day attire) and dressed up to "dressy casual" or sexy chic (*Juneping*'s outfit today!).
> 
> I'm wearing IM linen tee from two seasons ago, IM fishnet tank (two seasons ago), the Mike shorts, and Willows in blue/black.
> 
> Sorry for the bad cell phone pics. The camera is MIA.



love this pairing...very cute. the shorts are very flattering on you.


----------



## juneping

Kaypa said:


> Ah, you look gorgeous June! Love the Ruby on you and those heels really finish this look! And I still think the Ruby looks perfectly slouchy enough on you!





tb-purselover said:


> Very sexy chic June! Love it. Love you other outfits on your blog as well .


thank you!!


----------



## tb-purselover

Thank you so much sweeties!



flower71 said:


> Any pic will do, hon! You look casual chic, just my way of thinkin'





Niniloves said:


> Love the fishnet tank! Your Willows look great with that outfit





juneping said:


> love this pairing...very cute. the shorts are very flattering on you.


----------



## Porter

Posted these in the sneaker thread but thought it might help if anyone is interested in any of the more colorful Bobbys!  Just added the rouge color to my IM shoe family!


----------



## Niniloves

Porter said:


> Posted these in the sneaker thread but thought it might help if anyone is interested in any of the more colorful Bobbys!  Just added the rouge color to my IM shoe family!



Leg envy! They look fantastic on you and were so made to match with that Air printed top


----------



## tb-purselover

Porter said:


> Posted these in the sneaker thread but thought it might help if anyone is interested in any of the more colorful Bobbys!  Just added the rouge color to my IM shoe family!


Nice collection! I love the outfits you paired them with too. Thanks for sharing .


----------



## Kaypa

Porter said:
			
		

> Posted these in the sneaker thread but thought it might help if anyone is interested in any of the more colorful Bobbys!  Just added the rouge color to my IM shoe family!



Oh, I love your collection and your mod pics. Those red Bobbys are stunning!


----------



## Jaded81

Oh wow! Please post outfits more often!! LOVE!!! 

Btw, if you don't mind me asking... how tall are you and what size do you usually wear? 





Porter said:


> Posted these in the sneaker thread but thought it might help if anyone is interested in any of the more colorful Bobbys!  Just added the rouge color to my IM shoe family!


----------



## Jaded81

Totally digging the all IM look! 



tb-purselover said:


> Lazy day for me!
> 
> I thought I would share what I'm wearing. I love how IM can be so casual (ie. lazy day attire) and dressed up to "dressy casual" or sexy chic (*Juneping*'s outfit today!).
> 
> I'm wearing IM linen tee from two seasons ago, IM fishnet tank (two seasons ago), the Mike shorts, and Willows in blue/black.
> 
> Sorry for the bad cell phone pics. The camera is MIA.


----------



## Jaded81

But comfortably chic!



Lieke said:


> Very cute indeed! Love the shoes & the fishnets. Great collection!!!
> 
> This is what I wore yesterday:
> IM Ysee sweat and my Bobby's. Very comfortable! (but hey, that is my middlename )


----------



## Jaded81

crimdellacrim said:
			
		

> Just the basics. I think I need to add a sweatshirt dress.



Beautiful basics! Would love to see the rest of your collection!


----------



## Jaded81

juneping said:
			
		

> this is the ruby tee and the fishnet tank underneath...



The ruby looks great on you!  The fishnet top adds just the right amount of texture to the outfit !


----------



## Jaded81

ElleFlowers said:
			
		

> A picture of the Ulyse with tie dye jeans. I like the look but should have taken off the necklace. I really loved the tie dye jeans from IM this season.
> 
> Ps my cat Sammy is in the picture (she is 3 months old)



I really love the Ulyse! Such a gorgeous piece!


----------



## flower71

Porter said:


> Posted these in the sneaker thread but thought it might help if anyone is interested in any of the more colorful Bobbys!  Just added the rouge color to my IM shoe family!


now you have to post more pics, you've got beautiful legs and i love your style! congrats on the red bobbys, you've got a great collection there


----------



## Jaded81

juneping said:
			
		

> i actually love the fact that they carry diff stuff....i can look around and with some surpirses if they overlap...
> 
> i think so...whenever the fashion weeks roll around....
> i am still thinking if i should get the blackson (thin heeled w/ a strap to the back) or just wait for the s/s....IM shoes are so addicitve..and they just compliment the whole look instantly. i am so hooked.
> 
> this one is my fav...



This is one of my faves too! Not sure if it goes with the rest of my clothes or if I can pull it off


----------



## Jaded81

Niniloves said:
			
		

> Hi everyone! With all the outfit inspirations in this forum, I thought I'd share mine for the first time today. Please be kind!  I'm wearing the Dora sweatshirt, Roxi shorts, and Black Bazils.



Please post more mod pics please! I adore this look! Very sporty chic!


----------



## Jaded81

tb-purselover said:
			
		

> Everyone's pictures look amazing! I am really loving the pictures and inspiration. Please post some pics gals!
> 
> It has been hard to keep up with this thread! It moves so quickly and with the kids home I haven't been on as much as I like. Probably a "good thing" for my wallet .
> 
> Here is what I wore yesterday. I picked these pieces up on sale. I've already forgotten their names!!! If you can help me ID them, that would be great! The shirt is from F/W 2011. The belt, I think it was called the Zione belt??? It is in Camel.
> 
> Close-up for the F/W 2011 shirt and Zione belt? Help me ID them? The pics are a bit dark but the first one is more true to life. The booties are IM too .



Total Score! I think the belt is called Meadow?


----------



## raradarling

nycbagfiend said:


> ah..that's right!
> didnt' realize it was on dvd--wish they had done another season or 2--does the dvd have an extra 'never before seen' episodes?!
> 
> (sorry all, this is totally off IM topic!)



haha! No way! I could talk MSCL all day. No extra episodes. the word on the street when the show ended so soon was that Claire Danes wanted to move on and make movies - so the show died!! sad. you should get the set!!


----------



## Brigitte031

raradarling said:


> No - we never actually saw Tito. He was the cool guy Rayanne always talked about. Not sure where to see reruns - I just bought the DVD set!!





nycbagfiend said:


> ah..that's right!
> didnt' realize it was on dvd--wish they had done another season or 2--does the dvd have an extra 'never before seen' episodes?!
> 
> (sorry all, this is totally off IM topic!)





raradarling said:


> haha! No way! I could talk MSCL all day. No extra episodes. the word on the street when the show ended so soon was that Claire Danes wanted to move on and make movies - so the show died!! sad. you should get the set!!



I know! I couldn't believe there was only one season when I looked it up online! It's so good I can't imagine it ending after one season. I almost don't want to keep watching because then the show is all over and since it was in the 90s you know, THAT'S IT! lol.

I cannot wait until Homeland starts up on HBO so I can get some more of Claire Danes' fine acting. Heehee.

Aww... and it's not *so* unrelated because there's an IM look-alike shirt in the show hahah.


----------



## ElleFlowers

Minnie said:


> Does anyone know where i could purchase the Jacob boot? I am in love!


 



nycbagfiend said:


> i'm with you, ama--it popped up on yoox a short while ago and stared at a bit a bit too long before deciding to order it...of course it was gone by time i went to check out!


 
Maybe its on evilbay 



Tee said:


> Cool combo Elle! You look great! And Sammy is too cute!


 
Thanks 



Kaypa said:


> Thanks! I should pay Graanmarkt 13 a visit some time.


 You should the SA's are really nice.



raradarling said:


> Do you know if they ship internationally? I just went to their website and sent them an email. There's not much info on their site. I really need to find the Jacobs in Green!!


 
You should call them, they are really great on the phone and very helpful. I know the do accept phone orders. What size are you looking for?



raradarling said:


> Please do!! Did you get the Jacobs? What colour? I'm trying to find them in Green but am having a very hard time.


 
try www.youshehe.com  they still have them available in a couple of sizes. I did not get them, its a serious price...



tb-purselover said:


> Lazy day for me!
> 
> I thought I would share what I'm wearing. I love how IM can be so casual (ie. lazy day attire) and dressed up to "dressy casual" or sexy chic (*Juneping*'s outfit today!).
> 
> I'm wearing IM linen tee from two seasons ago, IM fishnet tank (two seasons ago), the Mike shorts, and Willows in blue/black.
> 
> Sorry for the bad cell phone pics. The camera is MIA.


 
Love this!



tb-purselover said:


> Beeeeautiful outfit *ElleFlowers*! I love my Ulyse as well. It is very versatile and edgy.
> 
> I think if you tried the Lazio with darker jeans it would have balanced out more. Or maybe a skirt? The white jeans might have been too much? No? I think you could work them!


 
Thanks I will think about it...



flower71 said:


> congrats, I think you need IM in general! Love your pic.
> always so well put together, me likey
> 
> thanks for the info, she sure is "stylish" (Danie Bles)!
> 
> Oh no, I don"t need that info...


 
Hehe but thanks!



Porter said:


> Posted these in the sneaker thread but thought it might help if anyone is interested in any of the more colorful Bobbys! Just added the rouge color to my IM shoe family!


Really great collection!


----------



## ElleFlowers

Jayne1 said:


> So interesting and you're right! It makes you look like you have very thick, swollen ankles. I'm curious to see who can wear these boots! I guess it's best with a skirt and very skinny bare legs?


 
Thanks Jayne, I was not convinced on these boots either. The shaft of the boot is not very wide and that makes this boot look strange on me I guess.


----------



## ElleFlowers

Its a british shorthair.

[ 
Perfect pairing!!! I love your Ulyse and your kitty-is she a himalayan???


The 2 tops go well together-looking hot! Who makes your skirt? I love it too. [/QUOTE]


----------



## Isabelfan

juneping said:
			
		

> this is the ruby tee and the fishnet tank underneath...



Love it. IM is best subtle!


----------



## nycbagfiend

Porter said:


> Posted these in the sneaker thread but thought it might help if anyone is interested in any of the more colorful Bobbys!  Just added the rouge color to my IM shoe family!



love the red bobbys--they really make the outfits pop!


----------



## larastyle

I am glad I found this thread.  I am a huge Isabel Marant fan and have a lot of her pieces, will post pictures.


----------



## chicjean

so many fantastic mods!!! everyone looks incredible. 

porter, who makes your camo pants?!


----------



## Jaded81

I'm not porter but pretty sure it is from zara! I tried it on awhile back




chicjean said:


> so many fantastic mods!!! everyone looks incredible.
> 
> porter, who makes your camo pants?!


----------



## Jaded81

Welcome to the thread! Can't wait!!




larastyle said:


> I am glad I found this thread.  I am a huge Isabel Marant fan and have a lot of her pieces, will post pictures.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

raradarling said:


> Thanks, Caroule! I sent them an email to their main email addy also and still nothing. So, I think maybe it has to do with the fashion week? Do you know if they are closed for this? Otherwise it's odd that they don't check their emails...it's been a few days now.



They are not at all closed - and their store is located very far from the city center, so I'm not even sure they are effected by the fashion week.

I know their owner attends shows, but other than that there shouldn't be any problems.


----------



## chicjean

Jaded81 said:
			
		

> I'm not porter but pretty sure it is from zara! I tried it on awhile back



Ooo, I'll have to look- hopefully I didn't miss out!

Thanks


----------



## Porter

Niniloves said:
			
		

> Leg envy! They look fantastic on you and were so made to match with that Air printed top


Haha, my chicken legs?  Thank you! And yes, I couldn't wait to match up the Bobbys with that top.  




			
				tb-purselover said:
			
		

> Nice collection! I love the outfits you paired them with too. Thanks for sharing .






			
				Kaypa said:
			
		

> Oh, I love your collection and your mod pics. Those red Bobbys are stunning!


Thank you gals!




			
				Jaded81 said:
			
		

> Oh wow! Please post outfits more often!! LOVE!!!
> 
> Btw, if you don't mind me asking... how tall are you and what size do you usually wear?


Thank you!  Will try to post mods when I get a chance.  I also have a blog where I sometimes post outfits.  I am 5' 8" and usually wear a US 0/2 or Euro 34 or 36.




			
				flower71 said:
			
		

> now you have to post more pics, you've got beautiful legs and i love your style! congrats on the red bobbys, you've got a great collection there


Thank you so much! I'm glad I snagged a pair.  Matches sold out in a couple of days the last time I checked.




			
				ElleFlowers said:
			
		

> Maybe its on evilbay
> 
> Thanks
> 
> You should the SA's are really nice.
> 
> You should call them, they are really great on the phone and very helpful. I know the do accept phone orders. What size are you looking for?
> 
> try www.youshehe.com  they still have them available in a couple of sizes. I did not get them, its a serious price...
> 
> Love this!
> 
> Thanks I will think about it...
> 
> Hehe but thanks!
> 
> Really great collection!


Thank you!




			
				nycbagfiend said:
			
		

> love the red bobbys--they really make the outfits pop!


I don't really have any shoes like them so I felt they needed to be a part of my collection.  I love the color!




			
				chicjean said:
			
		

> so many fantastic mods!!! everyone looks incredible.
> 
> porter, who makes your camo pants?!


Jean, yep, they are from Zara.  Zara has 2 styles of camo pants.  The ones I'm wearing are the darker non-studded ones with ankle zips.  Hope you find a pair!


----------



## Jaded81

Darned it! Was hoping you were my height! No wonder you pull off IM so well!! And yes I know about the blog, just subscribed to it today 




Porter said:


> Haha, my chicken legs?  Thank you! And yes, I couldn't wait to match up the Bobbys with that top.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you gals!
> 
> 
> Thank you!  Will try to post mods when I get a chance.  I also have a blog where I sometimes post outfits.  I am 5' 8" and usually wear a US 0/2 or Euro 34 or 36.
> 
> 
> Thank you so much! I'm glad I snagged a pair.  Matches sold out in a couple of days the last time I checked.
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> I don't really have any shoes like them so I felt they needed to be a part of my collection.  I love the color!
> 
> 
> Jean, yep, they are from Zara.  Zara has 2 styles of camo pants.  The ones I'm wearing are the darker non-studded ones with ankle zips.


----------



## Porter

Jaded81 said:
			
		

> Darned it! Was hoping you were my height! No wonder you pull off IM so well!! And yes I know about the blog, just subscribed to it today



The beauty of IM is that she makes different styles in the same print for all shapes and sizes. I've seen more petite girls look amazing in IM! I'm sure you have no problem pulling off any of these looks!


----------



## chicjean

Porter said:
			
		

> Haha, my chicken legs?  Thank you! And yes, I couldn't wait to match up the Bobbys with that top.
> 
> Thank you gals!
> 
> Thank you!  Will try to post mods when I get a chance.  I also have a blog where I sometimes post outfits.  I am 5' 8" and usually wear a US 0/2 or Euro 34 or 36.
> 
> Thank you so much! I'm glad I snagged a pair.  Matches sold out in a couple of days the last time I checked.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> I don't really have any shoes like them so I felt they needed to be a part of my collection.  I love the color!
> 
> Jean, yep, they are from Zara.  Zara has 2 styles of camo pants.  The ones I'm wearing are the darker non-studded ones with ankle zips.  Hope you find a pair!



Thank you!!


----------



## am2022

I'm out of town hence no laptop!!! 
IPhone scrolling is so sad   lol!
But loving all the pics ladies!  Tb love everything! Lazy days have been my fave lately too ! Day offs are the only days I wear marant otherwise work outfit is my monochromatic black slacks , buttondowns, pencil skirts and pumps ! Ugh so boring ! 

Porter- I agree with nini and the rest - you have got mile long legs ! Congrats on the rogue ! They are very pretty!

Leike: love everything !!! 
Hope didn't miss anyone !!!


----------



## raradarling

You should call them, they are really great on the phone and very helpful. I know the do accept phone orders. What size are you looking for?
 ------

@ElleFlowers

I sent them an email. the problem is the time difference. when I'm awake they are closed! I want the green Jacobs in a 39. If you're there and see them please let me know!!  I'll see if I can call them...maybe they have a day when they are open late?

I've tried YouSheHe. I emailed, did the online request, and even tried calling despite the timezone issue. No response. Very frustrating!! My size in the green is showing as available on their site and all I want to do is buy them!! But...I think they may be closed for fashion week. Makes sense.


----------



## raradarling

@ElleFlowers

I just called Graanmarkt and they had my size!! YAY!! they were closing but they put them on hold for me to purchase Monday. Thanks for letting me know about this store - they are SO nice and helpful. I highly recommend them!!! She said they had actually just sent some Jacobs to Canada yesterday!
Soooooo exciting!!!


----------



## missypiiig

Porter said:
			
		

> Posted these in the sneaker thread but thought it might help if anyone is interested in any of the more colorful Bobbys!  Just added the rouge color to my IM shoe family!



Niceeee outfit!!


----------



## Kaypa

raradarling said:


> @ElleFlowers
> 
> I just called Graanmarkt and they had my size!! YAY!! they were closing but they put them on hold for me to purchase Monday. Thanks for letting me know about this store - they are SO nice and helpful. I highly recommend them!!! She said they had actually just sent some Jacobs to Canada yesterday!
> Soooooo exciting!!!


Oh how exciting! Keep us posted on purchasing the Jacobs!  So, do you think the Memphis should be showing up next week on Mytheresa?


----------



## Niniloves

Jaded81 said:


> Please post more mod pics please! I adore this look! Very sporty chic!



Thank you! I will definitely try  

And thank you to all the other lovely ladies and their wonderful comments as well! Sorry, I'm still trying to figure out this "quote reply", I'm not really sure how to include everyone's onto 1 page  I managed to include 2 in a previous post from typing it all out...but I'm sure there's a much more efficient way?? Some of you post so quickly! :weird:


----------



## Niniloves

raradarling said:


> @ElleFlowers
> 
> I just called Graanmarkt and they had my size!! YAY!! they were closing but they put them on hold for me to purchase Monday. Thanks for letting me know about this store - they are SO nice and helpful. I highly recommend them!!! She said they had actually just sent some Jacobs to Canada yesterday!
> Soooooo exciting!!!



Yay! So excited for you, they are gorgeous!


----------



## Kaypa

Niniloves said:


> Thank you! I will definitely try
> 
> And thank you to all the other lovely ladies and their wonderful comments as well! Sorry, I'm still trying to figure out this "quote reply", I'm not really sure how to include everyone's onto 1 page  I managed to include 2 in a previous post from typing it all out...but I'm sure there's a much more efficient way?? Some of you post so quickly! :weird:


 
For multi-quoting you can use the mid button of the three buttons (on the right bottom). Click on the mid button for each post you would like to quote except for the last one. For the last one, click on the left button, et voilà that's multi-quoting.  I hope I explained it clearly enough. Anyway, it took me a while to figure out as well.


----------



## crimdellacrim

Kaypa said:
			
		

> For multi-quoting you can use the mid button of the three buttons (on the right bottom). Click on the mid button for each post you would like to quote except for the last one. For the last one, click on the left button, et voilà that's multi-quoting.  I hope I explained it clearly enough. Anyway, it took me a while to figure out as well.



I usually mobile post from the iPhone and have yet to figure out how to thank everyone for the comments earlier. Big Thanks to everyone for checking out my collection picture. I've only been a reader up until now and you have helped me build it with sizing and styling the past year.


----------



## raradarling

Kaypa said:


> Oh how exciting! Keep us posted on purchasing the Jacobs!  So, do you think the Memphis should be showing up next week on Mytheresa?



I'm being really bad bc I shouldn't even think about getting both the Jacobs and the Memphis...but, I know I'll be SO sad if I miss either. Some seasons the designs are just perfect for my style, other seasons they are not. This is one of those seasons that I love! I will just have to work more hours at my second job! hopefully I'll actually have time off so I can wear them!! 

Another thing for me is that these boots are the true IM OTT style but this time they are 3.5" heels - really functional. It's not often you get all of this and an easy to wear heel height. 

My intel for MyTheresa is that they aren't coming out this weekend or in the early week. I have a source (well, a kind customer service agent) who is being very patient with my constant emails! I explained to her that I *cannot* miss the online sale of the Memphis! So, as soon as I hear more I will let you know. You are in Europe so you'll have a good shot due to the time zone issue (MT are in Germany?). I wish they would just take a couple more pre-orders and save us the worry!


----------



## raradarling

Niniloves said:


> Yay! So excited for you, they are gorgeous!



Thanks, Nini!!


----------



## raradarling

caroulemapoulen said:


> They are not at all closed - and their store is located very far from the city center, so I'm not even sure they are effected by the fashion week.
> 
> I know their owner attends shows, but other than that there shouldn't be any problems.



Thanks, Caroule! 

It's ok - I found the boots at another store. Too bad they are so slow on email!


----------



## raradarling

Minnie said:


> Does anyone know where i could purchase the Jacob boot? I am in love!



Hi Minnie -

They have the Anthracite at Jonathan and Olivia. They just got more sizes but they won't last!

http://jonathanandolivia.com/JACOB-BOTTES-FRANGES.html


----------



## Niniloves

Kaypa said:


> For multi-quoting you can use the mid button of the three buttons (on the right bottom). Click on the mid button for each post you would like to quote except for the last one. For the last one, click on the left button, et voilà that's multi-quoting.  I hope I explained it clearly enough. Anyway, it took me a while to figure out as well.



Ahh, thank you so much Kaypa!


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

Thought I'd share for anyone who cares for the Fara Multi-denim shirt from her last F/W collection, it's on yoox.com for a good price
http://www.yoox.com/item.asp/dept/women/tskay/B490DC11/cod10/38254890PP/sts/sr_women80

make sure you use code SATURDAY@YOOX for an extra 10% off


----------



## ElleFlowers

raradarling said:


> @ElleFlowers
> 
> I just called Graanmarkt and they had my size!! YAY!! they were closing but they put them on hold for me to purchase Monday. Thanks for letting me know about this store - they are SO nice and helpful. I highly recommend them!!! She said they had actually just sent some Jacobs to Canada yesterday!
> Soooooo exciting!!!



Good to hear that you found them. Do you live in the US or Canada too?
You should remember thembecause IM pricing is much lower in Europe! Not 
sure about custom duties though, maybe they can ship it and label it as a gift.


----------



## gymangel812

i know this is a long shot but has anyone seen the july jacket (in a 1/36-ish) anywhere?


----------



## jellylicious

raradarling said:


> Thanks, Caroule!
> 
> It's ok - I found the boots at another store. Too bad they are so slow on email!



Rara-I'm so excited for you. I send a request through youshehe as well as and jonathan+olivia, both are slow in their responses. Can you tell me how much the boots are at Graanmkt and what the shipping fees are? I'm looking for the black pair and ready to take the plunge.


----------



## jellylicious

Lieke said:


> Very cute indeed! Love the shoes & the fishnets. Great collection!!!
> 
> This is what I wore yesterday:
> IM Ysee sweat and my Bobby's. Very comfortable! (but hey, that is my middlename )


Really cute outfit! 



tb-purselover said:


> Lazy day for me!
> 
> I thought I would share what I'm wearing. I love how IM can be so casual (ie. lazy day attire) and dressed up to "dressy casual" or sexy chic (*Juneping*'s outfit today!).
> 
> I'm wearing IM linen tee from two seasons ago, IM fishnet tank (two seasons ago), the Mike shorts, and Willows in blue/black.
> 
> Sorry for the bad cell phone pics. The camera is MIA.


Cute lazy day TB! The willows are adorable. 



Porter said:


> Posted these in the sneaker thread but thought it might help if anyone is interested in any of the more colorful Bobbys!  Just added the rouge color to my IM shoe family!


Great collection. The rouge is fantastic! 



larastyle said:


> I am glad I found this thread.  I am a huge Isabel Marant fan and have a lot of her pieces, will post pictures.


Welcome larastyle! Hope to see some of your lovely pieces soon. 



gymangel812 said:


> i know this is a long shot but has anyone seen the july jacket (in a 1/36-ish) anywhere?


Evilbay perhaps.


----------



## raradarling

jellylicious said:


> Rara-I'm so excited for you. I send a request through youshehe as well as and jonathan+olivia, both are slow in their responses. Can you tell me how much the boots are at Graanmkt and what the shipping fees are? I'm looking for the black pair and ready to take the plunge.



Hi Jellylicious!

Yay!! Boot twins! I still haven't heard from YouSheHe. I think you should call them or everything might sell out. I tried yesterday but got their answering machine. As far as I know, they only have *Green*. J&O have the *Anthracite* - I heard back from them today re. my email request. Could call them, too. Grannmkt said the boots were 750Euro? Their English wasn't good and so I may have the number slightly wrong. I think that price will also include their VAT tax which we won't have to pay. But we do have to pay our 25% customs!   I don't know the shipping fee (as our convo was brief bc they were 5 minutes from store closing) but I bet it's 50-60 Euro in line with MyTheresa. I'm kinda going blind here but I want these boots and I imagine their prices will be inline with MyTheresa on all accounts.

The only place I've seen *Black* is Morgan Clare. They had small sizes left! Go there now!!


----------



## raradarling

ElleFlowers said:


> Good to hear that you found them. Do you live in the US or Canada too?
> You should remember thembecause IM pricing is much lower in Europe! Not
> sure about custom duties though, maybe they can ship it and label it as a gift.



Hi Elle!

I'm in Canada. I didn't realize the prices were so much lower in Europe! If they would send it as a gift that would be amazing.


----------



## jellylicious

raradarling said:


> Hi Jellylicious!
> 
> Yay!! Boot twins! I still haven't heard from YouSheHe. I think you should call them or everything might sell out. I tried yesterday but got their answering machine. As far as I know, they only have *Green*. J&O have the *Anthracite* - I heard back from them today re. my email request. Could call them, too. Grannmkt said the boots were 750Euro? Their English wasn't good and so I may have the number slightly wrong. I think that price will also include their VAT tax which we won't have to pay. But we do have to pay our 25% customs!   I don't know the shipping fee (as our convo was brief bc they were 5 minutes from store closing) but I bet it's 50-60 Euro in line with MyTheresa. I'm kinda going blind here but I want these boots and I imagine their prices will be inline with MyTheresa on all accounts.
> 
> The only place I've seen *Black* is Morgan Clare. They had small sizes left! Go there now!!


Not a boot twin yet!!!  Hope to find them in black. Morgan Clare is the only place so far that i've seen online that has them and they don't have my size!!! Will email them now. Thanks for the info. Know what you mean by wanting them really badly-may have to settle for the anthracites if i can't find the black ones...


----------



## ElleFlowers

raradarling said:


> Hi Jellylicious!
> 
> Yay!! Boot twins! I still haven't heard from YouSheHe. I think you should call them or everything might sell out. I tried yesterday but got their answering machine. As far as I know, they only have *Green*. J&O have the *Anthracite* - I heard back from them today re. my email request. Could call them, too. Grannmkt said the boots were 750Euro? Their English wasn't good and so I may have the number slightly wrong. I think that price will also include their VAT tax which we won't have to pay. But we do have to pay our 25% customs!  I don't know the shipping fee (as our convo was brief bc they were 5 minutes from store closing) but I bet it's 50-60 Euro in line with MyTheresa. I'm kinda going blind here but I want these boots and I imagine their prices will be inline with MyTheresa on all accounts.
> 
> The only place I've seen *Black* is Morgan Clare. They had small sizes left! Go there now!!


 
I am not sure about the pricing, I thought they were EUR 695, but I dont work there (would like to hehe). If you need any help I could call them too for you (if that helps). You dont need to pay VAT. You should definitely take that up with them since that is around 21% of the amount! If she said 750, this amount is inclusive of VAT (i guess the total should be EUR 592 exclusive of VAT).



jellylicious said:


> Not a boot twin yet!!!  Hope to find them in black. Morgan Clare is the only place so far that i've seen online that has them and they don't have my size!!! Will email them now. Thanks for the info. Know what you mean by wanting them really badly-may have to settle for the anthracites if i can't find the black ones...


 
You should call them too!


----------



## ElleFlowers

Just bought the Temo shirt yesterday, they gave me a 75% discount! I love it. Hope you too

ps the last pic is from Bohemian Chic blog


----------



## Kaypa

The Jacobs should be 795 in Europe. At least that's what they are selling for in most stores here. The Lazios are 695 euros. I think the prices should be in the same range in Belgium. 
As regard to marking the package as a gift, I am curious to see if they would be willing to honor that request. Please let us know. 



raradarling said:


> Hi Elle!
> 
> I'm in Canada. I didn't realize the prices were so much lower in Europe! If they would send it as a gift that would be amazing.


----------



## Kaypa

ElleFlowers said:


> Just bought the Temo shirt yesterday, they gave me a 75% discount! I love it. Hope you too
> 
> ps the last pic is from Bohemian Chic blog


You look great in that shirt! That's such a bargain 75% off, wow! Excellent deal!


----------



## tb-purselover

raradarling said:


> Thanks, Caroule!
> 
> It's ok - I found the boots at another store. Too bad they are so slow on email!


Congrats Rara on getting your boots! I can't wait to hear your thoughts.


----------



## Kaypa

gymangel812 said:


> i know this is a long shot but has anyone seen the july jacket (in a 1/36-ish) anywhere?


 
I just stumbled upon this listing on evilbay (not mine): http://cgi.ebay.fr/Sublime-Veste-JU...=FR_Vêtements_pour_femmes&hash=item3cc984f8f5 ends in 1 day and 15 hours...


----------



## tb-purselover

ElleFlowers said:


> Just bought the Temo shirt yesterday, they gave me a 75% discount! I love it. Hope you too
> 
> ps the last pic is from Bohemian Chic blog


Beautiful and what an excellent deal!!! It looks great on you and I love that you managed to score it in black. Most of the ones I saw on sale are white. Which I don't prefer.


----------



## tb-purselover

amacasa said:


> I'm out of town hence no laptop!!!
> IPhone scrolling is so sad   lol!
> But loving all the pics ladies!  Tb love everything! Lazy days have been my fave lately too ! Day offs are the only days I wear marant otherwise work outfit is my monochromatic black slacks , buttondowns, pencil skirts and pumps ! Ugh so boring !



Thanks *Ama*! I hope your trip goes smoothly. Yeah, I love that IM is so wearable, comfortable and fun! It breaks the week up that's for sure.



jellylicious said:


> Cute lazy day TB! The willows are adorable.



Thanks so much *Jelly*! I really love my willows. Funny how that is. The first time I bought them I thought they were too wild for me and I couldn't pull them off. But now I wear them all the time and love them. They are so easy to wear and add a nice pop! without being too bright, iykwim. 

I do need to find myself a pop color shoe like a gorgeous red though, hmmm....



ElleFlowers said:


> Love this!


Thanks *ElleFlowers*!


----------



## tb-purselover

Jaded81 said:


> Totally digging the all IM look!



Thank you  *Jaded*! I find my whole closet is becoming IM, oops! I just like how wearable and easy her stuff is.


----------



## jellylicious

ElleFlowers said:


> Just bought the Temo shirt yesterday, they gave me a 75% discount! I love it. Hope you too
> 
> ps the last pic is from Bohemian Chic blog


What a steal! Lucky duck!


----------



## jellylicious

raradarling said:


> Hi Jellylicious!
> 
> Yay!! Boot twins! I still haven't heard from YouSheHe. I think you should call them or everything might sell out. I tried yesterday but got their answering machine. As far as I know, they only have *Green*. J&O have the *Anthracite* - I heard back from them today re. my email request. Could call them, too. Grannmkt said the boots were 750Euro? Their English wasn't good and so I may have the number slightly wrong. I think that price will also include their VAT tax which we won't have to pay. But we do have to pay our 25% customs!   I don't know the shipping fee (as our convo was brief bc they were 5 minutes from store closing) but I bet it's 50-60 Euro in line with MyTheresa. I'm kinda going blind here but I want these boots and I imagine their prices will be inline with MyTheresa on all accounts.
> 
> The only place I've seen *Black* is Morgan Clare. They had small sizes left! Go there now!!


Found them on Mrs. H.  They're mine! I know the site had a few bad reviews here. Fingers crossed everything will go smoothly with no aggravation.


----------



## jellylicious

Kaypa said:


> The Jacobs should be 795 in Europe. At least that's what they are selling for in most stores here. The Lazios are 695 euros. I think the prices should be in the same range in Belgium.
> As regard to marking the package as a gift, I am curious to see if they would be willing to honor that request. Please let us know.



Kaypa-i pulled the trigger on the Jacobs!!! Are you still deciding?


----------



## Niniloves

Hi girls! If anyone is interested in the Memphis boot, they have it in stock at Filuca V here: http://www.filucav.dk/memphis-boots.htm

They also have the Jacob in black: http://www.filucav.dk/isabel-marant-jacob-frynse-stoevle-sort.htm


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

ElleFlowers said:


> Just bought the Temo shirt yesterday, they gave me a 75% discount! I love it. Hope you too
> 
> ps the last pic is from Bohemian Chic blog


what a bargain, may I ask where you got it?


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

Niniloves said:


> Hi girls! If anyone is interested in the Memphis boot, they have it in stock at Filuca V here: http://www.filucav.dk/memphis-boots.htm
> 
> They also have the Jacob in black: http://www.filucav.dk/isabel-marant-jacob-frynse-stoevle-sort.htm


thanks for the link, just ordered the Memphis although I don't speak one word danish.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

CommeUneEtoile said:


> thanks for the link, just ordered the Memphis although I don't speak one word danish.



I do, in case you need help.


----------



## Jayne1

ElleFlowers said:


> Just bought the Temo shirt yesterday, they gave me a 75% discount! I love it. Hope you too
> 
> ps the last pic is from Bohemian Chic blog


Looks so good on you!!


----------



## birkingal

juneping said:


> i thought size 1 = 38?? no??



The way I understood the sizing this time round is 34 = 0, 36 = 1, 38 = 2 and so forth.


----------



## juneping

birkingal said:


> The way I understood the sizing this time round is 34 = 0, 36 = 1, 38 = 2 and so forth.



thank you!!
and my bilbao skirt in 38 still too small.......


----------



## raradarling

jellylicious said:


> Found them on Mrs. H.  They're mine! I know the site had a few bad reviews here. Fingers crossed everything will go smoothly with no aggravation.



That's *awesome*!!!!!!!  I can't wait to see mod pics! I'm calling Grannmrkt tomorrow to finalize my order. SO excited. I have to get up early to call before they close. Thought of calling tonight but they don't open until 10:30am (3:30am my time!!)

Congrats!!


----------



## raradarling

ElleFlowers said:


> I am not sure about the pricing, I thought they were EUR 695, but I dont work there (would like to hehe). If you need any help I could call them too for you (if that helps). You dont need to pay VAT. You should definitely take that up with them since that is around 21% of the amount! If she said 750, this amount is inclusive of VAT (i guess the total should be EUR 592 exclusive of VAT).
> 
> 
> 
> You should call them too!



Thanks, Elle!! You are the sweetest! If you are in the area then I'd love it if you could ask them about the VAT question for me. If not then not to worry! I was told to talk to Katrine who speaks English and who can help me arrange shipment to Canada. I have to clarify first with her that it is, in fact, the Green Jacobs in 39 that they have for me. Wouldn't want the parcel to arrive only to find it's the wrong style!


----------



## raradarling

ElleFlowers said:


> Just bought the Temo shirt yesterday, they gave me a 75% discount! I love it. Hope you too
> 
> ps the last pic is from Bohemian Chic blog



Wow! That looks great on you!!


----------



## raradarling

tb-purselover said:


> Congrats Rara on getting your boots! I can't wait to hear your thoughts.



thx!!


----------



## Niniloves

CommeUneEtoile said:


> thanks for the link, just ordered the Memphis although I don't speak one word danish.



No problem! I'm glad you managed to get a pair!


----------



## ElleFlowers

CommeUneEtoile said:


> what a bargain, may I ask where you got it?


 

Ofcourse! I bought it at a Dutch store which has a very large IM collection (Wendela Van Dijk in Rotterdam, Netherlands). They have excellent service (also in case of defective items, really amazing). This shirt was originally EUR 349 (impossible for a T-shirt if you ask me) and I got it for EUR 87.


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

ElleFlowers said:


> Ofcourse! I bought it at a Dutch store which has a very large IM collection (Wendela Van Dijk in Rotterdam, Netherlands). They have excellent service (also in case of defective items, really amazing). This shirt was originally EUR 349 (impossible for a T-shirt if you ask me) and I got it for EUR 87.


God that is amazing. do you remember if they had any of those baseball themed shirts left? Rotterdam is a good 3 hour drive from where I live, maybe the will send things out too..:S


----------



## ElleFlowers

CommeUneEtoile said:


> God that is amazing. do you remember if they had any of those baseball themed shirts left? Rotterdam is a good 3 hour drive from where I live, maybe the will send things out too..:S


 
I really went through all the stuff left (especially IM) but no baseball shirts I think those did even made it to the sale...
They had a whole pile of the Ammi nett tops left in green, blue, oker, white and red. Which are now EUR 25. Further they had some very wide trousers (tye die) and shorts (pinkish tie dye). From IM they did not have other interesting sale items left. The new collection was great though.


----------



## button

raradarling said:


> Hi button!
> 
> So, do you think the Sade is worth twice the Kady? I do like how the leather on the Sade seems more substantial, but it's a big price difference. thx!



I like the Sade very much ( I like the extra belt), its something you can keep it for many years. the leather is more luxurious. The price of Kady is more reasonable but its not thick enough for cold weather.


----------



## ElleFlowers

raradarling said:


> Thanks, Elle!! You are the sweetest! If you are in the area then I'd love it if you could ask them about the VAT question for me. If not then not to worry! I was told to talk to Katrine who speaks English and who can help me arrange shipment to Canada. I have to clarify first with her that it is, in fact, the Green Jacobs in 39 that they have for me. Wouldn't want the parcel to arrive only to find it's the wrong style!


 

I called them but the SA said that the shopowner can provide me with more information about VAT and she will be back this thursday. Lets hope they dont calculate (SA said that VAT can be refunded by the tax auhorities or deducted not sure what he means by that, sounds like a bit of a hassle to me)


----------



## ElleFlowers

I tried on the Momo jacket this weekend at a department store and was really tempted to buy it, especially since my friend was really enthusiastic about it. I was also in doubt since its very itchy and I am not a fan of the fitting (very tight sleeves etc). 
When I was walking through the department store I stumbled upon another jacket, which style is similar to the Momo/Lexy but with better fabric, which is also knitted but thick, soft and stretchy. Its from Club Monaco (called the Bria jacket) and even the zipper is amazing.  The jacket has leather trims and has a tight fit. Pricing was the same as the Momo though. I am not sure if you ladies will like it since its not IM, but if you were in doubt about the Momo you should definitely check out this jacket because its truly amazing quality.


----------



## juneping

ElleFlowers said:


> I tried on the Momo jacket this weekend at a department store and was really tempted to buy it, especially since my friend was really enthusiastic about it. I was also in doubt since its very itchy and I am not a fan of the fitting (very tight sleeves etc).
> When I was walking through the department store I stumbled upon another jacket, which style is similar to the Momo/Lexy but with better fabric, which is also knitted but thick, soft and stretchy. It&#8217;s from Club Monaco (called the Bria jacket) and even the zipper is amazing.  The jacket has leather trims and has a tight fit. Pricing was the same as the Momo though. I am not sure if you ladies will like it since it&#8217;s not IM, but if you were in doubt about the Momo you should definitely check out this jacket because it&#8217;s truly amazing quality.



i saw that too...it's about 150USD cheaper than momo in the US....


----------



## Porter

Loving the color of these Perry cords on Caroline from Caroline's Mode!


----------



## ElleFlowers

juneping said:


> i saw that too...it's about 150USD cheaper than momo in the US....


 
Yes I saw that too on the website of Club Monaco (USD 259), unfortunately Club Monaco is slightly more expensive here (EUR 289). You should take a look at it, the fitting is also amazing.


----------



## juneping

ElleFlowers said:


> Yes I saw that too on the website of Club Monaco (USD 259), unfortunately Club Monaco is slightly more expensive here (EUR 289). You should take a look at it, the fitting is also amazing.



i have the lexy...so i'll pass. but CM has been having some very marant pieces since s/s...i like going there from time to time. their sales are quite diff from other stores...they pretty much have it once a month. but i am sure this jacket won't be on the sale list....






my new bilbao skirt...


----------



## nycbagfiend

love it!!




juneping said:


> i have the lexy...so i'll pass. but CM has been having some very marant pieces since s/s...i like going there from time to time. their sales are quite diff from other stores...they pretty much have it once a month. but i am sure this jacket won't be on the sale list....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new bilbao skirt...


----------



## Niniloves

juneping said:


> i have the lexy...so i'll pass. but CM has been having some very marant pieces since s/s...i like going there from time to time. their sales are quite diff from other stores...they pretty much have it once a month. but i am sure this jacket won't be on the sale list....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new bilbao skirt...



Looking good! I love love love that skirt


----------



## jellylicious

CommeUneEtoile said:


> thanks for the link, just ordered the Memphis although I don't speak one word danish.


Congrats! Very exciting! Anybody else scored the Memphis? 



raradarling said:


> That's *awesome*!!!!!!!  I  can't wait to see mod pics! I'm calling Grannmrkt tomorrow to finalize  my order. SO excited. I have to get up early to call before they close.  Thought of calling tonight but they don't open until 10:30am (3:30am my  time!!)
> 
> Congrats!!


GL finalizing your order. Can't wait to see yours too! 



juneping said:


> i have the lexy...so i'll pass. but CM has been having some very marant pieces since s/s...i like going there from time to time. their sales are quite diff from other stores...they pretty much have it once a month. but i am sure this jacket won't be on the sale list....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new bilbao skirt...


June-Love the skirt on you-it's adorable and i can see how this can transition to night. Great score!


----------



## juneping

thank you ladies!!


----------



## tb-purselover

juneping said:


> i have the lexy...so i'll pass. but CM has been having some very marant pieces since s/s...i like going there from time to time. their sales are quite diff from other stores...they pretty much have it once a month. but i am sure this jacket won't be on the sale list....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new bilbao skirt...



I love the silhouette of this pairing. Sooo perfect and how I love to wear my Dana boots this way too. The danas are perfection with short skirts and shorts with a simple tshirt.

The skirt is lovely! Congrats! It is such an amazing cut and the fabric is beautiful.


----------



## Minnie

raradarling said:


> Hi Minnie -
> 
> They have the Anthracite at Jonathan and Olivia. They just got more sizes but they won't last!
> 
> http://jonathanandolivia.com/JACOB-BOTTES-FRANGES.html



Thank you!!


----------



## Porter

juneping said:
			
		

> i have the lexy...so i'll pass. but CM has been having some very marant pieces since s/s...i like going there from time to time. their sales are quite diff from other stores...they pretty much have it once a month. but i am sure this jacket won't be on the sale list....
> 
> my new bilbao skirt...



Tiered brocade!  This is too cute!


----------



## raradarling

ElleFlowers said:


> I called them but the SA said that the shopowner can provide me with more information about VAT and she will be back this thursday. Lets hope they dont calculate (SA said that VAT can be refunded by the tax auhorities or deducted not sure what he means by that, sounds like a bit of a hassle to me)



Thanks!!  I called them this morning when I woke up (it was already mid-afternoon their time due to the large time difference) and the SA (Katrine) said I should call back tomorrow to talk to Jessica - the international shipping specialist. They said she would know about the VAT refund etc. I hope it isn't too much of a hassle! I also hope that they know how to deduct the VAT bc I surely won't know how to get it refunded on my end.


----------



## raradarling

button said:


> I like the Sade very much ( I like the extra belt), its something you can keep it for many years. the leather is more luxurious. The price of Kady is more reasonable but its not thick enough for cold weather.



Thx, Button!


----------



## sep

I'm thinking about pulling the trigger on the Kady jacket but can't decide if I should go for black or framboise...  Of course black will go with more but they are both beautiful!  Thoughts???


----------



## Kaypa

juneping said:


> i have the lexy...so i'll pass. but CM has been having some very marant pieces since s/s...i like going there from time to time. their sales are quite diff from other stores...they pretty much have it once a month. but i am sure this jacket won't be on the sale list....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new bilbao skirt...


I love this skirt on you June! So you've decided to keep it?


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I thought you girls might be curious. This is the owner of YouHeShe, Lulu Henckel.

http://carolinesmode.com/stockholmstreetstyle/art/249188/lulu/


----------



## Kaypa

raradarling said:


> I'm being really bad bc I shouldn't even think about getting both the Jacobs and the Memphis...but, I know I'll be SO sad if I miss either. Some seasons the designs are just perfect for my style, other seasons they are not. This is one of those seasons that I love! I will just have to work more hours at my second job! hopefully I'll actually have time off so I can wear them!!
> 
> Another thing for me is that these boots are the true IM OTT style but this time they are 3.5" heels - really functional. It's not often you get all of this and an easy to wear heel height.
> 
> My intel for MyTheresa is that they aren't coming out this weekend or in the early week. I have a source (well, a kind customer service agent) who is being very patient with my constant emails! I explained to her that I *cannot* miss the online sale of the Memphis! So, as soon as I hear more I will let you know. You are in Europe so you'll have a good shot due to the time zone issue (MT are in Germany?). I wish they would just take a couple more pre-orders and save us the worry!


 
Thanks so much in advance raradarling. The thing is that I noticed that MyTheresa tends to put up new items around 1am CET, that is when I am fast asleep. So there is a huge chance that I will be sleeping when the Memphis will be put online for sale only to find out in the morning that I missed the boat. I noticed that MyTheresa has put the IM sneakers online at night and that lots of the European shoppers missed out again (read that on the IM sneakers thread). Very frustrating. Well, I'll just wait and see. 

I am with you that I feel that I can't decide between these two styles... I also love that the heels are much more wearable. I can't do 12 cm, I can do 10 cm, max, so these boots are perfect, ahum. Trying to justify my purchases here. 



jellylicious said:


> Kaypa-i pulled the trigger on the Jacobs!!! Are you still deciding?


 
Jelly congrats with the boots! I hope they arrive soon from MrsH. And you got me... :busted I couldn't resist and pulled the trigger as well this weekend. Got the Jacobs in anthracite... whoooops! Pre-ordered the Bazils and Bostons/Bobbys, am allowed to get the Memphis and then I think I will have to put myself on a huge :ban: until X-mas or something.... ush:


----------



## Kaypa

caroulemapoulen said:


> I thought you girls might be curious. This is the owner of YouHeShe, Lulu Henckel.
> 
> http://carolinesmode.com/stockholmstreetstyle/art/249188/lulu/


Cool! Thanks so much for sharing, I saw that picture on Caroline's mode and she looks amazing.


----------



## juneping

thank you ladies!!

*kayin* - yes....after dwelling on it for 2 weeks. 

oh thanks for sharing the owner of *youheshe*...she's so chic!! someone here actually recommended her to me and she's very kind and helpful. i haven't talked to her tho...


----------



## jellylicious

caroulemapoulen said:


> I thought you girls might be curious. This is the owner of YouHeShe, Lulu Henckel.
> 
> http://carolinesmode.com/stockholmstreetstyle/art/249188/lulu/


She obviously has great taste! 



Kaypa said:


> Thanks so much in advance raradarling. The thing  is that I noticed that MyTheresa tends to put up new items around 1am  CET, that is when I am fast asleep. So there is a huge chance that I  will be sleeping when the Memphis will be put online for sale only to  find out in the morning that I missed the boat. I noticed that MyTheresa  has put the IM sneakers online at night and that lots of the European  shoppers missed out again (read that on the IM sneakers thread). Very  frustrating. Well, I'll just wait and see.
> 
> I am with you that I feel that I can't decide between these two  styles... I also love that the heels are much more wearable. I can't do  12 cm, I can do 10 cm, max, so these boots are perfect, ahum. Trying to  justify my purchases here.
> 
> 
> 
> Jelly congrats with the boots! I hope they arrive soon from MrsH. And you got me... :busted  I couldn't resist and pulled the trigger as well this weekend. Got the  Jacobs in anthracite... whoooops! Pre-ordered the Bazils and  Bostons/Bobbys, am allowed to get the Memphis and then I think I will  have to put myself on a huge :ban: until X-mas or something.... ush:



You've been a BAD BAD girl Kaypa! I LOVE IT!!! What a shoe haul!!! Can't wait to see all your goodies. I'm allowing myself another pair-the leather Jennys. Wait, didn't you get that pair too??? OK, i'm on a :ban:boat too!


----------



## soholaleni

Kaypa said:
			
		

> Thanks so much in advance raradarling. The thing is that I noticed that MyTheresa tends to put up new items around 1am CET, that is when I am fast asleep. So there is a huge chance that I will be sleeping when the Memphis will be put online for sale only to find out in the morning that I missed the boat. I noticed that MyTheresa has put the IM sneakers online at night and that lots of the European shoppers missed out again (read that on the IM sneakers thread). Very frustrating. Well, I'll just wait and see.
> 
> I am with you that I feel that I can't decide between these two styles... I also love that the heels are much more wearable. I can't do 12 cm, I can do 10 cm, max, so these boots are perfect, ahum. Trying to justify my purchases here.
> 
> Jelly congrats with the boots! I hope they arrive soon from MrsH. And you got me... :busted I couldn't resist and pulled the trigger as well this weekend. Got the Jacobs in anthracite... whoooops! Pre-ordered the Bazils and Bostons/Bobbys, am allowed to get the Memphis and then I think I will have to put myself on a huge :ban: until X-mas or something.... ush:



On Moda Operandi, the Milwauke style of the boots were quoted as having a heel height of 4.15 in or 10.8 cm.. I feel like that may be a little more doable than 12 cm! Thats how I justify it!  haha.. There is just something about this style that I like better than the cone heel 'Memphis'... Just my personal feelings.. With that said, I have not taken the plunge and ordered any yet!


----------



## Kaypa

jellylicious said:


> She obviously has great taste!
> 
> 
> 
> You've been a BAD BAD girl Kaypa! I LOVE IT!!! What a shoe haul!!! Can't wait to see all your goodies. I'm allowing myself another pair-the leather Jennys. Wait, didn't you get that pair too??? OK, i'm on a :ban:boat too!


Oh, I really feel horrible and oh so bad. But wait, I didn't get the Memphis yet... just hoping I can add that one to my collection though and I don't think the Bazils and Bostons/Bobbys will ever arrive in Holland. Have been waiting since February... Oh, this is just horrible... IM needs to stop making all these fabulous shoe... or I'll go bankrupt.



soholaleni said:


> On Moda Operandi, the Milwauke style of the boots were quoted as having a heel height of 4.15 in or 10.8 cm.. I feel like that may be a little more doable than 12 cm! Thats how I justify it!  haha.. There is just something about this style that I like better than the come heel 'Memphis'... Just my personal feelings.. With that said, I have not taken the plunge and ordered any yet!


 
I understand where you're coming from. I really like the look of the Milwauke style, but I noticed that I just don't wear thinner heels. I hope you will get a pair, so I can live vicariously through you!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

You're welcome, girls! And yes, she surely has great taste. I wish I was rich, then I'd go for these green Jacobs.


----------



## Kaypa

I'm confused... which one actually is the Memphis?
First picture is taken from Caroline's Mode, she pre-ordered hers from LuisaViaRoma and the second one is taken from Filucav.dk Does anyone know? Maybe you *raradarling*?

Is one just a sample and the other the final design? If so, which one is the final design? I prefer the first one.


----------



## birkingal

juneping said:


> thank you!!
> and my bilbao skirt in 38 still too small.......



eeek! if it's too small for you, then I'll only be able to fit into a 42!!


----------



## juneping

birkingal said:
			
		

> eeek! if it's too small for you, then I'll only be able to fit into a 42!!


Take your bottom measurement and compare to the measurement on NAP...you will know what size you need. I dont think your pants size would be bigger than size 4...
For some reason I look smaller than I actually am...or I was told.


----------



## jellylicious

Kaypa said:


> Oh, I really feel horrible and oh so bad. But wait, I didn't get the Memphis yet... just hoping I can add that one to my collection though and I don't think the Bazils and Bostons/Bobbys will ever arrive in Holland. Have been waiting since February... Oh, this is just horrible... IM needs to stop making all these fabulous shoe... or I'll go bankrupt.
> 
> I understand where you're coming from. I really like the look of the Milwauke style, but I noticed that I just don't wear thinner heels. I hope you will get a pair, so I can live vicariously through you!



Nooo, don't feel bad. She just needs to stop making fabulous everything.


----------



## sep

I need you ladies' expert opinions...  Which color do you prefer?


----------



## birkingal

sep said:


> I need you ladies' expert opinions...  Which color do you prefer?



I bought the black one but I must say, the muted red color is divine! I know...I'm no help


----------



## birkingal

caroulemapoulen said:


> I thought you girls might be curious. This is the owner of YouHeShe, Lulu Henckel.
> 
> http://carolinesmode.com/stockholmstreetstyle/art/249188/lulu/



Wow, she's gorgeous!


----------



## juneping

sep said:
			
		

> I need you ladies' expert opinions...  Which color do you prefer?



Depends on your wardrobe color and your preference. Personally I'd get the black....I am not a fan doing color coordinations...


----------



## jellylicious

sep said:


> I need you ladies' expert opinions...  Which color do you prefer?


Same here. Black for me-which suits your wardrobe better?


----------



## birkingal

juneping said:


> i have the lexy...so i'll pass. but CM has been having some very marant pieces since s/s...i like going there from time to time. their sales are quite diff from other stores...they pretty much have it once a month. but i am sure this jacket won't be on the sale list....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new bilbao skirt...



  *wolf-whistle* It really shows off your slim legs.


----------



## sep

birkingal said:


> I bought the black one but I must say, the muted red color is divine! I know...I'm no help


 
I tried one on a few weeks back and the 38 fit great but I was only wearing a tank.  I'm not sure if I should go up one size to fit layers...  Has your jacket stretched much? Did you go with a slim fit or a bit bigger to make room for layered clothing?



juneping said:


> Depends on your wardrobe color and your preference. Personally I'd get the black....I am not a fan doing color coordinations...



Do you think you would grow tired of a color leather jacket?



jellylicious said:


> Same here. Black for me-which suits your wardrobe better?


 
I could go either way...  Black goes with everything but I tend to wear mostly neutrals (gray jeans with a white tee) so I think I could wear the muted red a good amount as well)...  I already have a black leather jacket but it is a distressed moto style so this one would be a very different look I think...


----------



## birkingal

Porter said:


> Posted these in the sneaker thread but thought it might help if anyone is interested in any of the more colorful Bobbys!  Just added the rouge color to my IM shoe family!



What an incredible collection, Porter! Very well rounded and the colors are stunning!


----------



## birkingal

tb-purselover said:


> Lazy day for me!
> 
> I thought I would share what I'm wearing. I love how IM can be so casual (ie. lazy day attire) and dressed up to "dressy casual" or sexy chic (*Juneping*'s outfit today!).
> 
> I'm wearing IM linen tee from two seasons ago, IM fishnet tank (two seasons ago), the Mike shorts, and Willows in blue/black.
> 
> Sorry for the bad cell phone pics. The camera is MIA.



Very comfy casual outfit that still looks great. Those Willows are so eye-catching. I saw a lady wearing them at Selfridges and couldn't stop ogling at the sneakers.


----------



## birkingal

My vacation outfit with my _noideawhatitscalled_ Etoile IM utility jacket


----------



## Niniloves

Kaypa said:


> I'm confused... which one actually is the Memphis?
> First picture is taken from Caroline's Mode, she pre-ordered hers from LuisaViaRoma and the second one is taken from Filucav.dk Does anyone know? Maybe you *raradarling*?
> 
> Is one just a sample and the other the final design? If so, which one is the final design? I prefer the first one.



How odd! I tried looking around and came across a blogger who posted side by side images of the pre-orders from Luisaviaroma, apparently there are different styles? 

http://www.sorayabakhtiar.com/accessories/isabel-marant-boots-fallwinter-2012/

It seems like the one from Filucav.dk is a hybrid of the 2 :weird:


----------



## Niniloves

sep said:


> I need you ladies' expert opinions...  Which color do you prefer?



Black is definitely more versatile & classic. The red is gorgeous, but I think more of a statement piece. It really depends on what you want to do with it!


----------



## birkingal

sep said:


> I tried one on a few weeks back and the 38 fit great but I was only wearing a tank.  I'm not sure if I should go up one size to fit layers...  Has your jacket stretched much? Did you go with a slim fit or a bit bigger to make room for layered clothing?



I bought a size 38 too. I normally wear Sz 2 in previous collections. Mine's fairly roomy so I could easily wear 2 layers under the Kady.


----------



## am2022

Oh my god.  "M".. You are too cute... so glad to put a face to the name.. you look like adorable DD !!!


birkingal said:


> My vacation outfit with my _noideawhatitscalled_ Etoile IM utility jacket


----------



## am2022

June, wow those legs... rocking the skirt lady!!!

Can't wait for mod pics on the fall 2012 boots.... Really excited ladies!!!

Elle:  love the temo on you... Same boat as you, SA was offering it for sale 2 weeks ago... but im still undecided as i know i can't use it for work...   and my husband is already complaining that I always buy day off clothes ... lol


----------



## Tee

juneping said:


> i have the lexy...so i'll pass. but CM has been having some very marant pieces since s/s...i like going there from time to time. their sales are quite diff from other stores...they pretty much have it once a month. but i am sure this jacket won't be on the sale list....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new bilbao skirt...



Awesome look Juneping! Love that skirt on you!


----------



## flower71

birkingal said:


> My vacation outfit with my _noideawhatitscalled_ Etoile IM utility jacket


Soo happy to see you!! beautiful dame, loving that relaxed pic...those sandals are wonderful too!


----------



## Tee

birkingal said:


> My vacation outfit with my _noideawhatitscalled_ Etoile IM utility jacket



You look beautiful and like always, love how you styled this look!


----------



## flower71

juneping said:


> i have the lexy...so i'll pass. but CM has been having some very marant pieces since s/s...i like going there from time to time. their sales are quite diff from other stores...they pretty much have it once a month. but i am sure this jacket won't be on the sale list....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new bilbao skirt...


another cute pic, you ladies rock!
*sep*, if you wear neutrals then go for the framboise, amacasa got one I think?? I it more in that colour, esp if you can decide on either colour. They are both versatile colours and will last in one's closet, too..hope that helps


----------



## juneping

Thank you ladies!!

Burkin -- Nice pairing!! So nice to finally see your pretty face...you and DD look alike...


----------



## Tee

Kaypa said:


> Thanks so much in advance raradarling. The thing is that I noticed that MyTheresa tends to put up new items around 1am CET, that is when I am fast asleep. So there is a huge chance that I will be sleeping when the Memphis will be put online for sale only to find out in the morning that I missed the boat. I noticed that MyTheresa has put the IM sneakers online at night and that lots of the European shoppers missed out again (read that on the IM sneakers thread). Very frustrating. Well, I'll just wait and see.
> 
> I am with you that I feel that I can't decide between these two styles... I also love that the heels are much more wearable. I can't do 12 cm, I can do 10 cm, max, so these boots are perfect, ahum. Trying to justify my purchases here.
> 
> 
> 
> Jelly congrats with the boots! I hope they arrive soon from MrsH. And you got me... :busted I couldn't resist and pulled the trigger as well this weekend. Got the Jacobs in anthracite... whoooops! Pre-ordered the Bazils and Bostons/Bobbys, am allowed to get the Memphis and then I think I will have to put myself on a huge :ban: until X-mas or something.... ush:


So awesome you got the Jacobs! Can't wait to see them on you! Hope they come soon!


----------



## Tee

jellylicious said:


> Found them on Mrs. H.  They're mine! I know the site had a few bad reviews here. Fingers crossed everything will go smoothly with no aggravation.



Yay jelly! Looking forward to the mod pics!


----------



## Tee

raradarling said:


> @ElleFlowers
> 
> I just called Graanmarkt and they had my size!! YAY!! they were closing but they put them on hold for me to purchase Monday. Thanks for letting me know about this store - they are SO nice and helpful. I highly recommend them!!! She said they had actually just sent some Jacobs to Canada yesterday!
> Soooooo exciting!!!



Too cool you found em! You gotta post pics when you get them!


----------



## Tee

ElleFlowers said:


> Just bought the Temo shirt yesterday, they gave me a 75% discount! I love it. Hope you too
> 
> ps the last pic is from Bohemian Chic blog



I love the Temo and it looks so cool on you!


----------



## Kaypa

birkingal said:
			
		

> My vacation outfit with my noideawhatitscalled Etoile IM utility jacket



Ah, M. You look stunning in this cool relaxed look. Love it!


----------



## Kaypa

Niniloves said:
			
		

> How odd! I tried looking around and came across a blogger who posted side by side images of the pre-orders from Luisaviaroma, apparently there are different styles?
> 
> http://www.sorayabakhtiar.com/accessories/isabel-marant-boots-fallwinter-2012/
> 
> It seems like the one from Filucav.dk is a hybrid of the 2 :weird:



Weird huh?! I noticed the same thing. Maybe Filucav.dk posted sample pics??


----------



## Kaypa

Tee said:
			
		

> So awesome you got the Jacobs! Can't wait to see them on you! Hope they come soon!



Thanks Tee, I have no self control whatsoever... Will you be getting a pair too?


----------



## juneping

Kaypa said:


> Weird huh?! I noticed the same thing. Maybe Filucav.dk posted sample pics??



i am not sure how many versions out there....the diff is the ^ and v rims....?? i thought ^ would flatter the legs better??


----------



## raradarling

juneping said:


> i have the lexy...so i'll pass. but CM has been having some very marant pieces since s/s...i like going there from time to time. their sales are quite diff from other stores...they pretty much have it once a month. but i am sure this jacket won't be on the sale list....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new bilbao skirt...



Oh how I love the Dana!!


----------



## raradarling

Kaypa said:


> Thanks so much in advance raradarling. The thing is that I noticed that MyTheresa tends to put up new items around 1am CET, that is when I am fast asleep. So there is a huge chance that I will be sleeping when the Memphis will be put online for sale only to find out in the morning that I missed the boat. I noticed that MyTheresa has put the IM sneakers online at night and that lots of the European shoppers missed out again (read that on the IM sneakers thread). Very frustrating. Well, I'll just wait and see.
> 
> I am with you that I feel that I can't decide between these two styles... I also love that the heels are much more wearable. I can't do 12 cm, I can do 10 cm, max, so these boots are perfect, ahum. Trying to justify my purchases here.
> 
> 
> 
> Jelly congrats with the boots! I hope they arrive soon from MrsH. And you got me... :busted I couldn't resist and pulled the trigger as well this weekend. Got the Jacobs in anthracite... whoooops! Pre-ordered the Bazils and Bostons/Bobbys, am allowed to get the Memphis and then I think I will have to put myself on a huge :ban: until X-mas or something.... ush:


 
OMG!! Busted! That's so exciting that you got the Anthracite! Between the 3 of us we have the Jacobs in each colour.  Well, I don't have mine yet but hope to finalize the deal tomorrow!! 

Thx for the info on the MTheresa release times. I am going to email them again mid-week to get more info on the release date. If I get an actual day I'll let you know then you can stay up a little later that night.


----------



## raradarling

caroulemapoulen said:


> I thought you girls might be curious. This is the owner of YouHeShe, Lulu Henckel.
> 
> http://carolinesmode.com/stockholmstreetstyle/art/249188/lulu/



thanks, Caroule!

Those green Jacobs sure look goooood! Too bad she never got back to me! oh well, next time!


----------



## tb-purselover

birkingal said:


> Very comfy casual outfit that still looks great. Those Willows are so eye-catching. I saw a lady wearing them at Selfridges and couldn't stop ogling at the sneakers.



Thanks *birkingal*!



birkingal said:


> My vacation outfit with my _noideawhatitscalled_ Etoile IM utility jacket



You and your dd look so much alike! It is nice to see your pretty face.

I love your outfit: so chic and comfy at the same time. . I love this.


----------



## raradarling

Kaypa said:


> I'm confused... which one actually is the Memphis?
> First picture is taken from Caroline's Mode, she pre-ordered hers from LuisaViaRoma and the second one is taken from Filucav.dk Does anyone know? Maybe you *raradarling*?
> 
> Is one just a sample and the other the final design? If so, which one is the final design? I prefer the first one.



IMHO I think the first ones are the real design and the second (from Filucav) are a bit odd. They don't look right. The image from Carolines Mode was taken from LVR from their pre-orders. I don't think they would upload an image of a prototype. Also, the runway versions of the Memphis (with the stiletto heel) have the v rim, not the ^ style (which was used on the embroidered version). Also, the LVR and runway versions appear to have some _copper_ studs mixed in with the silver. The Filucavs are all silver. 

I'm not familiar with Filucav. Are we sure they are legit? Has anyone had any dealings with them? The other pics of items that look right might be stolen images? I don't know anything about them and I don't mean to cast unnecessary doubts.  Just curious. Thoughts?


----------



## raradarling

p.s. YouSheHe appears to have uploaded ALL SIZES in the *Black Jacob*! I suggest calling them, though.


----------



## tb-purselover

From Carolinesmode. Looks like she got the Jacobs and is wearing her Ulyse jacket. Looks great together with shorts and a tshirt!


----------



## am2022

cant wait for you ladies to get the jacob...
I am on a Major Ban for now !!!



tb-purselover said:


> From Carolinesmode. Looks like she got the Jacobs and is wearing her Ulyse jacket. Looks great together with shorts and a tshirt!


----------



## tb-purselover

amacasa said:


> cant wait for you ladies to get the jacob...
> *I am on a Major Ban for now* !!!



I am too but I have not been very successful . How do you do it? I need some advice on this front. Maybe I should just not come onto TPF for a looong while so I avoid temptation?


----------



## jellylicious

birkingal said:
			
		

> My vacation outfit with my noideawhatitscalled Etoile IM utility jacket



Looking great and relaxed. Enjoy your vacation.


----------



## Tee

Kaypa said:


> Thanks Tee, I have no self control whatsoever... Will you be getting a pair too?


 
Hoping a pair will pop up in my size!


----------



## soholaleni

sep said:


> I need you ladies' expert opinions...  Which color do you prefer?



Both are very nice! If you already have a black leather jacket, the other would be fun for a change. I just ordered the black and it will be my first leather jacket ever!! 



birkingal said:


> My vacation outfit with my _noideawhatitscalled_ Etoile IM utility jacket




Love this look!! You should post more mod pics 




Kaypa said:


> I understand where you're coming from. I really like the look of the Milwauke style, but I noticed that I just don't wear thinner heels. I hope you will get a pair, so I can live vicariously through you!



Haha, we keep going back and forth on this! I realllly want to pull the trigger, but just bought the Momo, Reilly (Ebay), Kady, Bazils, and Nuta skirt, so I have been baaaad! But I may buy them soon and consider myself done for awhile. Although I still have the Diego jacket, Celine box bag and more on my list...bad bad bad!


----------



## raradarling

tb-purselover said:


> From Carolinesmode. Looks like she got the Jacobs and is wearing her Ulyse jacket. Looks great together with shorts and a tshirt!



Jacobs, Jacobs everywhere!


----------



## sep

soholaleni said:


> Both are very nice! If you already have a black leather jacket, the other would be fun for a change. I just ordered the black and it will be my first leather jacket ever!!


 
CONGRATS!!!  I can't wait to see your pics!  I think maybe you are right...  I have a black R13 leather jacket, a black SWORD leather jacket, and a Charcoal Muubaa...  Maybe I should go for color...  they are both really quite beautiful IMO!


----------



## dbaby

sep said:
			
		

> CONGRATS!!!  I can't wait to see your pics!  I think maybe you are right...  I have a black R13 leather jacket, a black SWORD leather jacket, and a Charcoal Muubaa...  Maybe I should go for color...  they are both really quite beautiful IMO!



Have you considered the bronze color? It's more of an olive/khaki color IMO. I just got it and it's great! I too have other black leather jackets and this was more wearable for me than the framboise.


----------



## Niniloves

raradarling said:


> IMHO I think the first ones are the real design and the second (from Filucav) are a bit odd. They don't look right. The image from Carolines Mode was taken from LVR from their pre-orders. I don't think they would upload an image of a prototype. Also, the runway versions of the Memphis (with the stiletto heel) have the v rim, not the ^ style (which was used on the embroidered version). Also, the LVR and runway versions appear to have some _copper_ studs mixed in with the silver. The Filucavs are all silver.
> 
> I'm not familiar with Filucav. Are we sure they are legit? Has anyone had any dealings with them? The other pics of items that look right might be stolen images? I don't know anything about them and I don't mean to cast unnecessary doubts.  Just curious. Thoughts?



They seem to be legit...they have a physical store & address. I also looked on their Facebook page, and they have pictures posted of the actual boutique (and I spy quite a bit of Isabel Marant). 

I managed to find a post on here a ways back, a user named Maland said she had ordered from them and had no problems. I will post the 'quote' down here:



Maland said:


> Hi,
> I've ordered from Filuca V, bought my Bettys there, and it's definitely a shop that I can recommend .. I have talked to the owner, Dorthe, several times, and she's so helpful and nice.. Hope this helps
> / Berit



Now if we could only just figure out what's up with the pictures


----------



## Niniloves

The Alan coat arrived today! I'm a little undecided as to whether I should keep it or not? This is my first time owning a coat in this style...paired it with the Vutti skirt. What do you gals think?

Apologize in advance for the crappy phone quality!


----------



## juneping

which US site sells jacobs? how come i didn't see any? it's all EU site or canada...did i miss it. i m not buying them but since you ladies have been talking about them...i am curious.


----------



## jellylicious

Niniloves said:


> The Alan coat arrived today! I'm a little undecided as to whether I should keep it or not? This is my first time owning a coat in this style...paired it with the Vutti skirt. What do you gals think?
> 
> Apologize in advance for the crappy phone quality!



I had pre-ordered this coat as well but ended up canceling it since I wasn't sure of the boxiness. It looks really cute on you. The color is great-what are you unsure of?


----------



## jellylicious

juneping said:


> which US site sells jacobs? how come i didn't see any? it's all EU site or canada...did i miss it. i m not buying them but since you ladies have been talking about them...i am curious.



You didn't miss it-I haven't seen any in the US sites either. I wonder when they will arrive here.


----------



## juneping

raradarling said:


> Oh how I love the Dana!!


thanks!! they are so pretty...



tb-purselover said:


> From Carolinesmode. Looks like she got the Jacobs and is wearing her Ulyse jacket. Looks great together with shorts and a tshirt!


yes...just saw the image in her blog. very chic.
for some reason, i thought the shafts are very narrow...i thought mony has wider shaft. did marant refine the design?



Niniloves said:


> The Alan coat arrived today! I'm a little undecided as to whether I should keep it or not? This is my first time owning a coat in this style...paired it with the Vutti skirt. What do you gals think?
> Apologize in advance for the crappy phone quality!


i thought it looks nice on you. but i don't really feel one way or another for this kind of style -  parka? 



jellylicious said:


> You didn't miss it-I haven't seen any in the US sites either. I wonder when they will arrive here.


oh..thanks for confirming. would love to see lady here wearing jacobs...pls post mod pix quickly....


----------



## Niniloves

jellylicious said:


> I had pre-ordered this coat as well but ended up canceling it since I wasn't sure of the boxiness. It looks really cute on you. The color is great-what are you unsure of?


Thanks! I was a little unsure about the sizing...I'm usually an xs/s, and ordered a 38, so it's a bit bigger. I didn't really like how the sleeves on the 36 were so short on the model, so 38 does the job of giving me longer sleeves. I tried it on with some sweaters and it's doing a pretty nice job of convincing me it's a good layering piece. I think I'm mostly experiencing a bit of buyer's remorse & guilt for spending so much on her clothes/shoes these past few months!  


juneping said:


> i thought it looks nice on you. but i don't really feel one way or another for this kind of style -  parka?


Thank you! I have no idea what to call this style...a mix between a parka and bomber?


----------



## soholaleni

Niniloves said:


> I think I'm mostly experiencing a bit of buyer's remorse & guilt for spending so much on her clothes/shoes these past few months!



Ditto to that!!! I have felt the exact same way recently!


----------



## imlvholic

Kaypa said:


> I'm confused... which one actually is the Memphis?
> First picture is taken from Caroline's Mode, she pre-ordered hers from LuisaViaRoma and the second one is taken from Filucav.dk Does anyone know? Maybe you *raradarling*?
> 
> Is one just a sample and the other the final design? If so, which one is the final design? I prefer the first one.



OMG!!! I really really tried to stay away from this thread since i got my lovely Ullyse that i'm enjoying so much, but i've been eyeing this Memphis boots for so long. If i can't help it, this will be my next IM. Now, where can i order or waitlist on this please? The cone heel is i think more wearable for me than the thin heels. How high is the heels on these babies? Any idea on the sizing? I don't own any of her shoes/boots yet, though i've since been devating if i need the dickers, but i think i should just get this Memphis instead since i really can't afford both. 

I'm usually a size US 6-6.5 M- Wide front, which i hope this is. I need to figure out what size is ideal for me, since they usually sell out. I'd sell my soul for these boots, i swear!!!
Any help would be much appreciated. TIA


----------



## sep

dbaby said:


> Have you considered the bronze color? It's more of an olive/khaki color IMO. I just got it and it's great! I too have other black leather jackets and this was more wearable for me than the framboise.


 
SOunds beautiful...  I don't think I've seen that one...  Do they sell it on any US shipping websites?


----------



## Kaypa

Tee said:
			
		

> Hoping a pair will pop up in my size!



I purchased mine in store.  What color are you after so I can keep an eye out for you, if you want?


----------



## am2022

Oh I don't know tb ... I guess we are both
Helpess!!!   I swear I have lost all
Sense of reasoning and practicality due to marant, philo
And azzedine !!! I need management !!!  
I will break my ban for 3 things and 3 things only : alaia belt, marant Kate/ berry boot and Celine gold
Choker!!! But I can enjoy everyone's purchases!!!

QUOTE=tb-purselover;22615085]I am too but I have not been very successful . How do you do it? I need some advice on this front. Maybe I should just not come onto TPF for a looong while so I avoid temptation?[/QUOTE]


----------



## raradarling

Niniloves said:


> They seem to be legit...they have a physical store & address. I also looked on their Facebook page, and they have pictures posted of the actual boutique (and I spy quite a bit of Isabel Marant).
> 
> I managed to find a post on here a ways back, a user named Maland said she had ordered from them and had no problems. I will post the 'quote' down here:
> 
> 
> 
> Now if we could only just figure out what's up with the pictures



Interesting! Well, I'm glad they are for real. I agree the picture is still a mystery as it is quite different from the one on LVR. Should know in the next few weeks when MT uploads their Memphis boots! Now I'm more anxious than before to see them! I do prefer the v rim over the ^...maybe I'll end up not getting them and save my bank account from breaking in half!!! 

p.s. I just went to their FBook site. They seem like a nice store! It is possible that IM changed the design. I hope not. I would be annoyed if I had pre-ordered them on LVR based on the original picture and then have them changed!! Maybe all of this just means that I need to go on an IM *ban*!! Save myself the shoe and bank account stress!


----------



## raradarling

Tee said:


> Too cool you found em! You gotta post pics when you get them!




Thx, Tee!!!


----------



## Tee

Kaypa said:


> I purchased mine in store.  What color are you after so I can keep an eye out for you, if you want?



Omg, so you already have them?! You gotta post pics asap!  Thanks Kaypa! I'm thinking about black but also love the Anthracite! Super indecisive right now.


----------



## Niniloves

soholaleni said:


> Ditto to that!!! I have felt the exact same way recently!


The things we must go through for beautiful things! 


raradarling said:


> Interesting! Well, I'm glad they are for real. I agree the picture is still a mystery as it is quite different from the one on LVR. Should know in the next few weeks when MT uploads their Memphis boots! Now I'm more anxious than before to see them! I do prefer the v rim over the ^...maybe I'll end up not getting them and save my bank account from breaking in half!!!
> 
> p.s. I just went to their FBook site. They seem like a nice store! It is possible that IM changed the design. I hope not. I would be annoyed if I had pre-ordered them on LVR based on the original picture and then have them changed!! Maybe all of this just means that I need to go on an IM *ban*!! Save myself the shoe and bank account stress!



I have a feeling it'll be the v rim since LVR had both the black and white versions pictured that way. I'll be disappointed if it's ^! And I totally know what you mean about bank account stress, I've already put myself on an official ban after my jacket purchase. I'll just have to live vicariously through everyone else in here for the rest of the year!


----------



## KristyDarling

Just tried on a couple pieces that arrived; here are my sizing observations, in case anyone is interested in these pieces. Unfortunately I'll be sending Obli and Ivo back to NAP:

*Obli jacket, size 36 *(I'm a US0 and if I had gone by the size chart, 34 would've supposedly fit, but after trying on the 36 I know there's NO way I could get a 34 Obli on!!):  This is at least 1 size small, maybe 2.  Very tight. Very itchy. Very warm. STIFF LAPEL THAT POKES FORWARD AWKWARDLY WHEN WORN OPEN.  This aspect looked cool on the models online, but IRL, it is super awkward. Maybe it's because I'm only 5'2".  The jacket looked better when zipped, but overall it was just too darn itchy and the fabric too thick -- not very flattering on me.  The Obli is definitely going back. 

*Ivo corduroy skinny pant in red, size 36*. *Maybe* TTS, depending on your body type.  I wear a 24/25 in jeans and have 32.5" hips....if I went by the Marant size chart, I should've ordered a 34. The waist of the size 36 was a bit loose but was tight in the butt (hubby said they made my butt look flat....truth is my butt was flat to begin with). Also, the calf part of the pants was extremely loose -- more like a straight leg and not a "skinny pant" at all. I do not have especially skinny calves either, just average. So I'd say to order your true size in the Ivo, but be prepared to do some tailoring in the waist. If you have a booty, your true size will probably fit just fine around the butt/waist.

*Kady in black, size 36.*  I know many of you already own this jacket but I thought I'd throw in my 2 cents on the sizing. I was at Barneys Cp at South Coast Plaza and was able to try this baby on. I believe it is TTS, because the 36 was definitely too big on me. I have a feeling the 34 would've been perfect. The overall effect is "slouchy, soft, lived-in leather jacket," which I really like. It's not a structured-looking piece.


----------



## Kaypa

KristyDarling said:


> Just tried on a couple pieces that arrived; here are my sizing observations, in case anyone is interested in these pieces. Unfortunately I'll be sending Obli and Ivo back to NAP:
> 
> *Obli jacket, size 36 *(I'm a US0 and if I had gone by the size chart, 34 would've supposedly fit, but after trying on the 36 I know there's NO way I could get a 34 Obli on!!):  This is at least 1 size small, maybe 2.  Very tight. Very itchy. Very warm. STIFF LAPEL THAT POKES FORWARD AWKWARDLY WHEN WORN OPEN.  This aspect looked cool on the models online, but IRL, it is super awkward. Maybe it's because I'm only 5'2".  The jacket looked better when zipped, but overall it was just too darn itchy and the fabric too thick -- not very flattering on me.  The Obli is definitely going back.
> 
> *Ivo corduroy skinny pant in red, size 36*. *Maybe* TTS, depending on your body type.  I wear a 24/25 in jeans and have 32.5" hips....if I went by the Marant size chart, I should've ordered a 34. The waist of the size 36 was a bit loose but was tight in the butt (hubby said they made my butt look flat....truth is my butt was flat to begin with). Also, the calf part of the pants was extremely loose -- more like a straight leg and not a "skinny pant" at all. I do not have especially skinny calves either, just average. So I'd say to order your true size in the Ivo, but be prepared to do some tailoring in the waist. If you have a booty, your true size will probably fit just fine around the butt/waist.
> 
> *Kady in black, size 36.*  I know many of you already own this jacket but I thought I'd throw in my 2 cents on the sizing. I was at Barneys Cp at South Coast Plaza and was able to try this baby on. I believe it is TTS, because the 36 was definitely too big on me. I have a feeling the 34 would've been perfect. The overall effect is "slouchy, soft, lived-in leather jacket," which I really like. It's not a structured-looking piece.


Thanks so much for sharing your findings with us! Super useful and I would like to confirm that I also tried on the Obli and share the exact same thoughts. I also felt it was too itchy, too warm, the fabric was too thick and it just felt a bit awkward. IMO it also felt 1 or even 2 sizes too small. It looks great on the models, not so great on me...


----------



## ElleFlowers

KristyDarling said:


> Just tried on a couple pieces that arrived; here are my sizing observations, in case anyone is interested in these pieces. Unfortunately I'll be sending Obli and Ivo back to NAP:
> 
> *Obli jacket, size 36 *(I'm a US0 and if I had gone by the size chart, 34 would've supposedly fit, but after trying on the 36 I know there's NO way I could get a 34 Obli on!!): This is at least 1 size small, maybe 2. Very tight. Very itchy. Very warm. STIFF LAPEL THAT POKES FORWARD AWKWARDLY WHEN WORN OPEN. This aspect looked cool on the models online, but IRL, it is super awkward. Maybe it's because I'm only 5'2". The jacket looked better when zipped, but overall it was just too darn itchy and the fabric too thick -- not very flattering on me. The Obli is definitely going back.
> 
> *Ivo corduroy skinny pant in red, size 36*. *Maybe* TTS, depending on your body type. I wear a 24/25 in jeans and have 32.5" hips....if I went by the Marant size chart, I should've ordered a 34. The waist of the size 36 was a bit loose but was tight in the butt (hubby said they made my butt look flat....truth is my butt was flat to begin with). Also, the calf part of the pants was extremely loose -- more like a straight leg and not a "skinny pant" at all. I do not have especially skinny calves either, just average. So I'd say to order your true size in the Ivo, but be prepared to do some tailoring in the waist. If you have a booty, your true size will probably fit just fine around the butt/waist.
> 
> *Kady in black, size 36.* I know many of you already own this jacket but I thought I'd throw in my 2 cents on the sizing. I was at Barneys Cp at South Coast Plaza and was able to try this baby on. I believe it is TTS, because the 36 was definitely too big on me. I have a feeling the 34 would've been perfect. The overall effect is "slouchy, soft, lived-in leather jacket," which I really like. It's not a structured-looking piece.


 


Kaypa said:


> Thanks so much for sharing your findings with us! Super useful and I would like to confirm that I also tried on the Obli and share the exact same thoughts. I also felt it was too itchy, too warm, the fabric was too thick and it just felt a bit awkward. IMO it also felt 1 or even 2 sizes too small. It looks great on the models, not so great on me...


 
I had the same experience with the Obli! 

@ Kaypa, where did you end up finding the Jacobs? curious to know!!


----------



## ElleFlowers

Niniloves said:


> The Alan coat arrived today! I'm a little undecided as to whether I should keep it or not? This is my first time owning a coat in this style...paired it with the Vutti skirt. What do you gals think?
> 
> Apologize in advance for the crappy phone quality!


 
I like the jacket, its a bit military and a bit Ulyse jacket. Not sure about the skirt with this jacket (btw love the skirt).


----------



## raradarling

Tee said:


> Omg, so you already have them?! You gotta post pics asap!  Thanks Kaypa! I'm thinking about black but also love the Anthracite! Super indecisive right now.



@ Kaypa

Whoa! you have them in hand? mod pics!!!!!!!! 


@Tee

I hope you get them, too! It's so hard to choose a colour (although it may come down to what's available). I wish I could go to a store and see them all in person in order to decide. I keep looking at pics of them in each colour online, trying to decide which is my fave. it's impossible! I've decided on the green but, of course, I keep second guessing myself.....


----------



## raradarling

Niniloves said:


> The things we must go through for beautiful things!
> 
> 
> I have a feeling it'll be the v rim since LVR had both the black and white versions pictured that way. I'll be disappointed if it's ^! And I totally know what you mean about bank account stress, I've already put myself on an official ban after my jacket purchase. I'll just have to live vicariously through everyone else in here for the rest of the year!



Oh man, the bank account stress!!! I know that I should completely BAN myself at this point, but it's so hard to say no! I hate regretting not getting an item I love when I had the chance to get it. So, I'm trying to balance that feeling against what is realistic financially.... Ultimately I feel the boots will win!!


----------



## jellylicious

Tee said:


> Omg, so you already have them?! You gotta post pics asap!  Thanks Kaypa! I'm thinking about black but also love the Anthracite! Super indecisive right now.


I love the anthracites too-you can see the details better but since i already have that color in the beketts, i figured i'll go with the black. Either way you can't go wrong, i can see you rocking both color ways. Youshehe still has all sizes in the black. 



KristyDarling said:


> Just tried on a couple pieces that arrived; here are my sizing observations, in case anyone is interested in these pieces. Unfortunately I'll be sending Obli and Ivo back to NAP:
> 
> *Obli jacket, size 36 *(I'm a US0 and if I had gone by the size chart, 34 would've supposedly fit, but after trying on the 36 I know there's NO way I could get a 34 Obli on!!):  This is at least 1 size small, maybe 2.  Very tight. Very itchy. Very warm. STIFF LAPEL THAT POKES FORWARD AWKWARDLY WHEN WORN OPEN.  This aspect looked cool on the models online, but IRL, it is super awkward. Maybe it's because I'm only 5'2".  The jacket looked better when zipped, but overall it was just too darn itchy and the fabric too thick -- not very flattering on me.  The Obli is definitely going back.
> 
> *Ivo corduroy skinny pant in red, size 36*. *Maybe* TTS, depending on your body type.  I wear a 24/25 in jeans and have 32.5" hips....if I went by the Marant size chart, I should've ordered a 34. The waist of the size 36 was a bit loose but was tight in the butt (hubby said they made my butt look flat....truth is my butt was flat to begin with). Also, the calf part of the pants was extremely loose -- more like a straight leg and not a "skinny pant" at all. I do not have especially skinny calves either, just average. So I'd say to order your true size in the Ivo, but be prepared to do some tailoring in the waist. If you have a booty, your true size will probably fit just fine around the butt/waist.
> 
> *Kady in black, size 36.*  I know many of you already own this jacket but I thought I'd throw in my 2 cents on the sizing. I was at Barneys Cp at South Coast Plaza and was able to try this baby on. I believe it is TTS, because the 36 was definitely too big on me. I have a feeling the 34 would've been perfect. The overall effect is "slouchy, soft, lived-in leather jacket," which I really like. It's not a structured-looking piece.



Thanks for your review. Too bad about the obli and ivo. Kind of good to hear that the ivo's aren't too flattering since I'm on a major ban. I have a flat butt too-no need for it to look even flatter.  So are you able to find the Kady in the 34?


----------



## jellylicious

raradarling said:


> Oh man, the bank account stress!!! I know that I should completely BAN myself at this point, but it's so hard to say no! I hate regretting not getting an item I love when I had the chance to get it. So, I'm trying to balance that feeling against what is realistic financially.... Ultimately I feel the boots will win!!


Same here-the boots had my heart go pitter patter. I am letting go some stuff on ebay to justify these so I don't feel completely guilty.  We're all going to have to stay strong together.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Niniloves said:


> The Alan coat arrived today! I'm a little undecided as to whether I should keep it or not? This is my first time owning a coat in this style...paired it with the Vutti skirt. What do you gals think?
> 
> Apologize in advance for the crappy phone quality!



I think it's gorgeous! Keep it!


----------



## raradarling

jellylicious said:


> Same here-the boots had my heart go pitter patter. I am letting go some stuff on ebay to justify these so I don't feel completely guilty.  We're all going to have to stay strong together.



Me too! I decided that I'd rather have one or two really nice boots that I love instead of several pairs that I never wear. You got the black from MrsH, right? And you're in Vancouver? I noticed on their site that the price is Excl. of VAT. What did they charge to ship? 

I'm still trying to get my green boots from Graanmkt. They are so nice but the process is becoming really tricky!! At this point I'm a little worried that it won't work. They aren't sure how to deduct the VAT and are going to get back to me about shipping cost. 

After this we can stay strong together - in our Jacob boots!


----------



## Tee

raradarling said:


> @ Kaypa
> 
> Whoa! you have them in hand? mod pics!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> @Tee
> 
> I hope you get them, too! It's so hard to choose a colour (although it may come down to what's available). I wish I could go to a store and see them all in person in order to decide. I keep looking at pics of them in each colour online, trying to decide which is my fave. it's impossible! I've decided on the green but, of course, I keep second guessing myself.....



I totally know what you mean. Wish I could check them out too! I think the green is a really cool color, and I can't wait to see yours!! 



jellylicious said:


> I love the anthracites too-you can see the details better but since i already have that color in the beketts, i figured i'll go with the black. Either way you can't go wrong, i can see you rocking both color ways. Youshehe still has all sizes in the black.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your review. Too bad about the obli and ivo. Kind of good to hear that the ivo's aren't too flattering since I'm on a major ban. I have a flat butt too-no need for it to look even flatter.  So are you able to find the Kady in the 34?



Thanks so much for the info jelly! Yeah, I keep going back and forth haha! You gotta post mod pics once you get them!


----------



## KristyDarling

Kaypa said:


> Thanks so much for sharing your findings with us! Super useful and I would like to confirm that I also tried on the Obli and share the exact same thoughts. I also felt it was too itchy, too warm, the fabric was too thick and it just felt a bit awkward. IMO it also felt 1 or even 2 sizes too small. It looks great on the models, not so great on me...



ITA, *Kaypa*! I'm generally "petite" but definitely have fleshy upper arms and I was really jamming them into the sleeves HARD. It was quite an effort. Once I managed to get it on, it was SO uncomfortable! I'm very used to IM's tight-fitting sleeves, but this was ridiculous! 



ElleFlowers said:


> I had the same experience with the Obli!



Hi *Elle*! Sad the Obli didn't work for you, but good to know it wasn't just me and my hard-to-fit body! lol.



jellylicious said:


> Thanks for your review. Too bad about the obli and ivo. Kind of good to hear that the ivo's aren't too flattering since I'm on a major ban. I have a flat butt too-no need for it to look even flatter.  So are you able to find the Kady in the 34?



Hi *jellylicious*! I could probably find one somewhere -- Barneys had supposedly reserved a 34 in the tan color for me, but it turns out they never ordered it in that color and only got it in black and framboise, so I passed on it.  I'm just going to try to be good and save my pennies for the Celine bag I really want.  Plus I do have Bostons coming from LaGarconne (soon I hope)...which may end up being my only Marant purchase this season. 

Staying away from this thread and only visiting once every few weeks is the best way for me to stay on the wagon. It's VERY hard trying to ignore you guys though...I catch myself coming to lurk and read like every other day!!!   I've lusted after the Memphis cone-heels since I saw the first photos -- I'm trying to convince myself that I don't need them! (and when you come right down to it, I really don't! Come on, willpower!!! lol)


----------



## jellylicious

raradarling said:


> Me too! I decided that I'd rather have one or two really nice boots that I love instead of several pairs that I never wear. You got the black from MrsH, right? And you're in Vancouver? I noticed on their site that the price is Excl. of VAT. What did they charge to ship?
> 
> I'm still trying to get my green boots from Graanmkt. They are so nice but the process is becoming really tricky!! At this point I'm a little worried that it won't work. They aren't sure how to deduct the VAT and are going to get back to me about shipping cost.
> 
> After this we can stay strong together - in our Jacob boots!


No, I used to live in Vancouver but now i'm in Boston. I finally heard back from J+O and the boots were pricier $1400 CDN and they only have the anthracites. MrsH charged me 45 euro for shipping and 850 euro (total appx US$1066). With duties, I'm hoping that they will still be cheaper. Sounds fair that Graanmkt will refund shipping vs the VAT. Maybe you can ask them to mark the package as gift. Can't wait to see your mod pix. I've seen the green IRL and they are super gorgeous. The color reminds me of a pair of Miu Miu boots that I have. The color is striking!!!  Yes, we will be stylishly strong together!!!


----------



## Niniloves

jellylicious said:


> Same here-the boots had my heart go pitter patter. I am letting go some stuff on ebay to justify these so I don't feel completely guilty.  We're all going to have to stay strong together.


I've been doing the same on eBay as well, as much as I hate it! 


ElleFlowers said:


> I like the jacket, its a bit military and a bit Ulyse jacket. Not sure about the skirt with this jacket (btw love the skirt).


Yeah, it looks a bit off doesn't it?  the skirt was kind of a last resort...it was way too hot to wear pants, and I'm recovering from a horrid sunburn on my thigh so shorts were out of the question! 


caroulemapoulen said:


> I think it's gorgeous! Keep it!


Thank you, I think I will!


----------



## jellylicious

KristyDarling said:


> Hi *jellylicious*! I could probably find one somewhere -- Barneys had supposedly reserved a 34 in the tan color for me, but it turns out they never ordered it in that color and only got it in black and framboise, so I passed on it.  I'm just going to try to be good and save my pennies for the Celine bag I really want.  Plus I do have Bostons coming from LaGarconne (soon I hope)...which may end up being my only Marant purchase this season.
> 
> Staying away from this thread and only visiting once every few weeks is the best way for me to stay on the wagon. It's VERY hard trying to ignore you guys though...I catch myself coming to lurk and read like every other day!!!   I've lusted after the Memphis cone-heels since I saw the first photos -- I'm trying to convince myself that I don't need them! (and when you come right down to it, I really don't! Come on, willpower!!! lol)


oh, the CELINE bag...don't get me started!


----------



## KristyDarling

birkingal said:


> My vacation outfit with my _noideawhatitscalled_ Etoile IM utility jacket



You are so chic!! I love how you styled this outfit! 



juneping said:


> i have the lexy...so i'll pass. but CM has been having some very marant pieces since s/s...i like going there from time to time. their sales are quite diff from other stores...they pretty much have it once a month. but i am sure this jacket won't be on the sale list....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new bilbao skirt...



HOTness! Big time leg envy here. 



ElleFlowers said:


> Just bought the Temo shirt yesterday, they gave me a 75% discount! I love it. Hope you too
> 
> ps the last pic is from Bohemian Chic blog



This is the coolest outfit!!! What a deal too!


----------



## KristyDarling

jellylicious said:


> oh, the CELINE bag...don't get me started!



I KNOW! Tell me about it! lol.   I'm trying to decide between asking DH for a Celine Mini Luggage (I might have to give up on the horizontal gusset cabas, too HTF) or a delicate little eternity band for my upcoming birthday...then again our 11th wedding anniversary is just a couple days after my birthday so maybe I should ask for both??  But, I do care about our financial health and don't want to push my luck so I'll have to decide on one or the other.


----------



## KristyDarling

Niniloves said:


> The Alan coat arrived today! I'm a little undecided as to whether I should keep it or not? This is my first time owning a coat in this style...paired it with the Vutti skirt. What do you gals think?
> 
> Apologize in advance for the crappy phone quality!



*Nini,* this is SO cute on you! Keep it! I would probably pair it with either a shorter skirt, or skinnies.


----------



## larastyle

Isabel Marant Buny Top and Yoyo Sandals


----------



## jellylicious

KristyDarling said:


> I KNOW! Tell me about it! lol.   I'm trying to decide between asking DH for a Celine Mini Luggage (I might have to give up on the horizontal gusset cabas, too HTF) or a delicate little eternity band for my upcoming birthday...then again our 11th wedding anniversary is just a couple days after my birthday so maybe I should ask for both??  But, I do care about our financial health and don't want to push my luck so I'll have to decide on one or the other.


You have 2 different occasions-i think you deserve both.   The mini luggage is TDF! Prefer that to the cabas. I was also thinking of the eternity band for my 15th-which is few years away...but i've started to drop hints.


----------



## jellylicious

Niniloves said:


> I've been doing the same on eBay as well, as much as I hate it!
> 
> Yeah, it looks a bit off doesn't it?  the skirt was kind of a last resort...it was way too hot to wear pants, and I'm recovering from a horrid sunburn on my thigh so shorts were out of the question!
> 
> Thank you, I think I will!


Nini-I think you will have lots of wear with the coat. Spotted here on Rihanna-looks great with denim shorts.  Glad you're keeping it.


----------



## jellylicious

larastyle said:


> Isabel Marant Buny Top and Yoyo Sandals


Nice pairing! The yoyo surprises me-they look really great on and not so much by themselves.


----------



## Porter

larastyle said:
			
		

> Isabel Marant Buny Top and Yoyo Sandals



I agree with Jelly! Those yoyos look a little strange and chunky on their own but so cute when worn!  Cute outfit!


----------



## Niniloves

KristyDarling said:


> *Nini,* this is SO cute on you! Keep it! I would probably pair it with either a shorter skirt, or skinnies.


Thank you! I agree, definitely a shorter skirt.


jellylicious said:


> Nini-I think you will have lots of wear with the coat. Spotted here on Rihanna-looks great with denim shorts.  Glad you're keeping it.


Thanks for the picture! I was having a hard time finding the coat on someone other than a model. Very cute with denim shorts


----------



## larastyle

Porter said:


> I agree with Jelly! Those yoyos look a little strange and chunky on their own but so cute when worn!  Cute outfit!



Thanks.  I was hesitant too but I really like them, they actually make your legs look skinnier.


----------



## tonkamama

Hello everyone!!  I been MIA for few weeks, *congrats on everyone's new purchase and I really enjoy all the pairings you ladies put together.  
*
I tried to be good this season but did manage to score a Noua top and a long sleeves T in dark red (I think its called Tintin Top) plus two pairs of high top sneakers which I have shown here few weeks back ~love them!!.  

Everyone knows I have this weak spot for leather jacket so I finally gave in and ordered Kady in bronze ~ on its way to mama .  I have way too many black leather jackets, and my Balenciage was last year's burgundy red, so olive green is a good color addition to my wardrobe . esp I love the military style so much.

*Nini ~* I love your "Alan" and if I have extra fund I will add it to my collection.


----------



## raradarling

jellylicious said:


> No, I used to live in Vancouver but now i'm in Boston. I finally heard back from J+O and the boots were pricier $1400 CDN and they only have the anthracites. MrsH charged me 45 euro for shipping and 850 euro (total appx US$1066). With duties, I'm hoping that they will still be cheaper. Sounds fair that Graanmkt will refund shipping vs the VAT. Maybe you can ask them to mark the package as gift. Can't wait to see your mod pix. I've seen the green IRL and they are super gorgeous. The color reminds me of a pair of Miu Miu boots that I have. The color is striking!!!  Yes, we will be stylishly strong together!!!



Boston! You lucky girl. I've always wanted to go there! So, you've seen the green IRL? And you like the colour?? I love dark green but I still worry a little when the item is so $$ and I've never seen it in person!!  You think it's a nice green and not a weird green? I'd likely wear them mostly with black skinny jeans. thx!!


----------



## tb-purselover

Hi *Tonka*!!! It is nice to see you back. What have you been up to? Your remodel? How is it going? Smoothly I hope?

Please post pics of your Noua and long sleeve T in red. I want to hear your thoughts on these?

I totally want to see your Bronze Kady. I am so curious on how this jacket looks worn. The color is a mystery and I would love to see the color worn on a real person in different lightings.



tonkamama said:


> Hello everyone!!  I been MIA for few weeks, *congrats on everyone's new purchase and I really enjoy all the pairings you ladies put together.
> *
> I tried to be good this season but did manage to score a Noua top and a long sleeves T in dark red (I think its called Tintin Top) plus two pairs of high top sneakers which I have shown here few weeks back ~love them!!.
> 
> Everyone knows I have this weak spot for leather jacket so I finally gave in and ordered Kady in bronze ~ on its way to mama .  I have way too many black leather jackets, and my Balenciage was last year's burgundy red, so olive green is a good color addition to my wardrobe . esp I love the military style so much.
> 
> *Nini ~* I love your "Alan" and if I have extra fund I will add it to my collection.


----------



## tonkamama

tb-purselover said:


> Hi *Tonka*!!! It is nice to see you back. What have you been up to? Your remodel? How is it going? Smoothly I hope?
> 
> Please post pics of your Noua and long sleeve T in red. I want to hear your thoughts on these?
> 
> I totally want to see your Bronze Kady. I am so curious on how this jacket looks worn. The color is a mystery and I would love to see the color worn on a real person in different lightings.


Hello *tb*, thank you and my project went well (that is after 5 changes and more $$..LOL).  

I sure will post some "closet shots" as all these are too warm to wear outside.

My Kady is on the way, according to DHL should arrive either Wed or Thur so I will take some photos as soon as it arrives.  

Good to hear some ladies like Kristy's report on the itchy jackets like momo and obli which saved me some $$ and hope I can put it to a pair of Barry cone heels booties.


----------



## am2022

Kristy... you always give the best, comprehensive reviews.... just priceless!!!
Now any mod pics for us ???



KristyDarling said:


> Just tried on a couple pieces that arrived; here are my sizing observations, in case anyone is interested in these pieces. Unfortunately I'll be sending Obli and Ivo back to NAP:
> 
> *Obli jacket, size 36 *(I'm a US0 and if I had gone by the size chart, 34 would've supposedly fit, but after trying on the 36 I know there's NO way I could get a 34 Obli on!!): This is at least 1 size small, maybe 2. Very tight. Very itchy. Very warm. STIFF LAPEL THAT POKES FORWARD AWKWARDLY WHEN WORN OPEN. This aspect looked cool on the models online, but IRL, it is super awkward. Maybe it's because I'm only 5'2". The jacket looked better when zipped, but overall it was just too darn itchy and the fabric too thick -- not very flattering on me. The Obli is definitely going back.
> 
> *Ivo corduroy skinny pant in red, size 36*. *Maybe* TTS, depending on your body type. I wear a 24/25 in jeans and have 32.5" hips....if I went by the Marant size chart, I should've ordered a 34. The waist of the size 36 was a bit loose but was tight in the butt (hubby said they made my butt look flat....truth is my butt was flat to begin with). Also, the calf part of the pants was extremely loose -- more like a straight leg and not a "skinny pant" at all. I do not have especially skinny calves either, just average. So I'd say to order your true size in the Ivo, but be prepared to do some tailoring in the waist. If you have a booty, your true size will probably fit just fine around the butt/waist.
> 
> *Kady in black, size 36.* I know many of you already own this jacket but I thought I'd throw in my 2 cents on the sizing. I was at Barneys Cp at South Coast Plaza and was able to try this baby on. I believe it is TTS, because the 36 was definitely too big on me. I have a feeling the 34 would've been perfect. The overall effect is "slouchy, soft, lived-in leather jacket," which I really like. It's not a structured-looking piece.


----------



## am2022

lovely mod pic!!! and nice to see the yoyo in action!!!  Thanks and welcome to IM addiction thread...



larastyle said:


> Isabel Marant Buny Top and Yoyo Sandals


----------



## raradarling

Does anyone know what these boots are? Are they IM? They are likely from 2009 as that is when the pics were taken.

I've never seen them before but I know that EAlt tends to wear IM boots....


----------



## am2022

hello tonka!!  so good to see your remodel is done... we want pics lady!!!





tonkamama said:


> Hello everyone!! I been MIA for few weeks, *congrats on everyone's new purchase and I really enjoy all the pairings you ladies put together. *
> 
> I tried to be good this season but did manage to score a Noua top and a long sleeves T in dark red (I think its called Tintin Top) plus two pairs of high top sneakers which I have shown here few weeks back ~love them!!.
> 
> Everyone knows I have this weak spot for leather jacket so I finally gave in and ordered Kady in bronze ~ on its way to mama . I have way too many black leather jackets, and my Balenciage was last year's burgundy red, so olive green is a good color addition to my wardrobe . esp I love the military style so much.
> 
> *Nini ~* I love your "Alan" and if I have extra fund I will add it to my collection.


----------



## tb-purselover

Niniloves said:


> The Alan coat arrived today! I'm a little undecided as to whether I should keep it or not? This is my first time owning a coat in this style...paired it with the Vutti skirt. What do you gals think?
> 
> Apologize in advance for the crappy phone quality!


I love this on you! It is a nice cut. I hope you decided to keep it!


----------



## tb-purselover

Oh wow Kristy! Thanks so much for the great review. You have saved us all some money. I was thinking of the Obli, but since you said it is really warm and itchy I will pass for sure. I also loved the Ivo and was thinking I might get it if it was still around on sale. But, now perhaps not.

Thanks so much for saving me some $$$!




KristyDarling said:


> Just tried on a couple pieces that arrived; here are my sizing observations, in case anyone is interested in these pieces. Unfortunately I'll be sending Obli and Ivo back to NAP:
> 
> *Obli jacket, size 36 *(I'm a US0 and if I had gone by the size chart, 34 would've supposedly fit, but after trying on the 36 I know there's NO way I could get a 34 Obli on!!):  This is at least 1 size small, maybe 2.  Very tight. Very itchy. Very warm. STIFF LAPEL THAT POKES FORWARD AWKWARDLY WHEN WORN OPEN.  This aspect looked cool on the models online, but IRL, it is super awkward. Maybe it's because I'm only 5'2".  The jacket looked better when zipped, but overall it was just too darn itchy and the fabric too thick -- not very flattering on me.  The Obli is definitely going back.
> 
> *Ivo corduroy skinny pant in red, size 36*. *Maybe* TTS, depending on your body type.  I wear a 24/25 in jeans and have 32.5" hips....if I went by the Marant size chart, I should've ordered a 34. The waist of the size 36 was a bit loose but was tight in the butt (hubby said they made my butt look flat....truth is my butt was flat to begin with). Also, the calf part of the pants was extremely loose -- more like a straight leg and not a "skinny pant" at all. I do not have especially skinny calves either, just average. So I'd say to order your true size in the Ivo, but be prepared to do some tailoring in the waist. If you have a booty, your true size will probably fit just fine around the butt/waist.
> 
> *Kady in black, size 36.*  I know many of you already own this jacket but I thought I'd throw in my 2 cents on the sizing. I was at Barneys Cp at South Coast Plaza and was able to try this baby on. I believe it is TTS, because the 36 was definitely too big on me. I have a feeling the 34 would've been perfect. The overall effect is "slouchy, soft, lived-in leather jacket," which I really like. It's not a structured-looking piece.


----------



## tb-purselover

larastyle said:


> Isabel Marant Buny Top and Yoyo Sandals


Very nice! I love the Yoyo sandals, so stylish and chic. I was so unsure how to pair these, but you wear them great!


----------



## larastyle

tb-purselover said:


> Very nice! I love the Yoyo sandals, so stylish and chic. I was so unsure how to pair these, but you wear them great!




Thanks-  I ama fashion stylist- so if you ever need some ideas, I might be able to help. I also wear the yoyo with high low skirts, which I think, it is pretty cool!


----------



## jellylicious

raradarling said:


> Boston! You lucky girl. I've always wanted to go there! So, you've seen the green IRL? And you like the colour?? I love dark green but I still worry a little when the item is so $$ and I've never seen it in person!!  You think it's a nice green and not a weird green? I'd likely wear them mostly with black skinny jeans. thx!!


Def you could wear them with black skinnies-they would just add a nice "pop" to your outfit. The color is a deep emerald green-much like the picture on youshehe website. Really gorgeous!  You should come visit!!! 



tonkamama said:


> Hello *tb*, thank you and my project went well (that is after 5 changes and more $$..LOL).
> 
> I sure will post some "closet shots" as all these are too warm to wear outside.
> 
> My Kady is on the way, according to DHL should arrive either Wed or Thur so I will take some photos as soon as it arrives.
> 
> Good to hear some ladies like Kristy's report on the itchy jackets like momo and obli which saved me some $$ and hope I can put it to a pair of Barry cone heels booties.


Tonka-we missed you! Hope to see some pixs of your remodeling and your new IM pieces. I may have to ask your advice on my walk-in and once I saved enough to actually take on that project. These pesky new IM purchases has distracted me from doing just that.


----------



## jellybebe

KristyDarling said:
			
		

> Just tried on a couple pieces that arrived; here are my sizing observations, in case anyone is interested in these pieces. Unfortunately I'll be sending Obli and Ivo back to NAP:
> 
> Obli jacket, size 36 (I'm a US0 and if I had gone by the size chart, 34 would've supposedly fit, but after trying on the 36 I know there's NO way I could get a 34 Obli on!!):  This is at least 1 size small, maybe 2.  Very tight. Very itchy. Very warm. STIFF LAPEL THAT POKES FORWARD AWKWARDLY WHEN WORN OPEN.  This aspect looked cool on the models online, but IRL, it is super awkward. Maybe it's because I'm only 5'2".  The jacket looked better when zipped, but overall it was just too darn itchy and the fabric too thick -- not very flattering on me.  The Obli is definitely going back.
> 
> Ivo corduroy skinny pant in red, size 36. *Maybe* TTS, depending on your body type.  I wear a 24/25 in jeans and have 32.5" hips....if I went by the Marant size chart, I should've ordered a 34. The waist of the size 36 was a bit loose but was tight in the butt (hubby said they made my butt look flat....truth is my butt was flat to begin with). Also, the calf part of the pants was extremely loose -- more like a straight leg and not a "skinny pant" at all. I do not have especially skinny calves either, just average. So I'd say to order your true size in the Ivo, but be prepared to do some tailoring in the waist. If you have a booty, your true size will probably fit just fine around the butt/waist.
> 
> Kady in black, size 36.  I know many of you already own this jacket but I thought I'd throw in my 2 cents on the sizing. I was at Barneys Cp at South Coast Plaza and was able to try this baby on. I believe it is TTS, because the 36 was definitely too big on me. I have a feeling the 34 would've been perfect. The overall effect is "slouchy, soft, lived-in leather jacket," which I really like. It's not a structured-looking piece.



Thanks so much for this. Especially your review on Obli cuz I totally trust your opinion! I had more or less decided against the Obli but the pics of the cool-looking collar on NAP were still tempting me a tiny bit. Well that's $500 saved!


----------



## Niniloves

tb-purselover said:


> I love this on you! It is a nice cut. I hope you decided to keep it!


Thank you! Yes, I'm keeping it, snipped the tags off just now


----------



## larastyle

Niniloves said:


> The Alan coat arrived today! I'm a little undecided as to whether I should keep it or not? This is my first time owning a coat in this style...paired it with the Vutti skirt. What do you gals think?
> 
> Apologize in advance for the crappy phone quality!




 Love the jacket.  very edgy, which also my personal style.


----------



## KristyDarling

tb-purselover said:


> Oh wow Kristy! Thanks so much for the great review. You have saved us all some money. I was thinking of the Obli, but since you said it is really warm and itchy I will pass for sure. I also loved the Ivo and was thinking I might get it if it was still around on sale. But, now perhaps not.
> 
> Thanks so much for saving me some $$$!



Glad to help!  I'm just amazed at how skinny-tight the Ivo's look in all the e-tailer photos...I was bummed at how straight-leg they really are. They must have clipped them in the back somehow. And yes, the Obli was a HUGE disappointment! Waaaay tight/undersized and itchy, overly warm, with a totally bizarre lapel situation!!! But, maybe it will work on someone with a more model-esque figure....it seemed to look great on the models online.



jellybebe said:


> Thanks so much for this. Especially your review on Obli cuz I totally trust your opinion! I had more or less decided against the Obli but the pics of the cool-looking collar on NAP were still tempting me a tiny bit. Well that's $500 saved!



I'm happy to have had a small part in "saving" you $500. This time. 



amacasa said:


> Kristy... you always give the best, comprehensive reviews.... just priceless!!!
> Now any mod pics for us ???



Thanky!  Sorry, I wish I could take mod pics but I'm at a hotel with a very bizarre mirror setup! Couldn't get a full body shot if I tried!


----------



## stefeilnately

I love utility coats like these. The colour is saturated and lovely. They look great over mini dresses and shorts. Good you are keeping it



Niniloves said:


> The Alan coat arrived today! I'm a little undecided as to whether I should keep it or not? This is my first time owning a coat in this style...paired it with the Vutti skirt. What do you gals think?
> 
> Apologize in advance for the crappy phone quality!


----------



## Myrkur

raradarling said:


> Does anyone know what these boots are? Are they IM? They are likely from 2009 as that is when the pics were taken.
> 
> I've never seen them before but I know that EAlt tends to wear IM boots....



Do you know where she got her coat from?


----------



## Myrkur

Niniloves said:


> The Alan coat arrived today! I'm a little undecided as to whether I should keep it or not? This is my first time owning a coat in this style...paired it with the Vutti skirt. What do you gals think?
> 
> Apologize in advance for the crappy phone quality!



The coat looks great on you!


----------



## OrangeFizz

raradarling said:


> Does anyone know what these boots are? Are they IM? They are likely from 2009 as that is when the pics were taken.
> 
> I've never seen them before but I know that EAlt tends to wear IM boots....



I'm fairly certain those are Margiela


----------



## juneping

larastyle said:


> Isabel Marant Buny Top and Yoyo Sandals



love the way you style the shoes....lovely!!


----------



## raradarling

Myrkur said:


> Do you know where she got her coat from?



Hi Myrkur!

You mean the fur coat? Not sure. Maybe Rick Owens? EAlt should really tag all her shots with clothing credits!!


----------



## raradarling

OrangeFizz said:


> I'm fairly certain those are Margiela



Thank you, OrangeFizz! I just love them. 


But of course now I can't find them.


----------



## raradarling

NAP is getting the Jacobs on/around Sept 20th! 1245USD. They told me it was the 'dark brown' colour?? So, probably Anthracite. Yay!


----------



## flower71

larastyle said:


> Isabel Marant Buny Top and Yoyo Sandals


wonderful! glad to know we've got a stylist on here...welcome!


----------



## flower71

tonkamama said:


> Hello everyone!!  I been MIA for few weeks, *congrats on everyone's new purchase and I really enjoy all the pairings you ladies put together.
> *
> I tried to be good this season but did manage to score a Noua top and a long sleeves T in dark red (I think its called Tintin Top) plus two pairs of high top sneakers which I have shown here few weeks back ~love them!!.
> 
> Everyone knows I have this weak spot for leather jacket so I finally gave in and ordered Kady in bronze ~ on its way to mama .  I have way too many black leather jackets, and my Balenciage was last year's burgundy red, so olive green is a good color addition to my wardrobe . esp I love the military style so much.
> 
> *Nini ~* I love your "Alan" and if I have extra fund I will add it to my collection.


tonka! missed you and your pics...you sure did some shopping while on a ban, can't wait to see your mod pics AND your closet too


----------



## flower71

Niniloves said:


> The Alan coat arrived today! I'm a little undecided as to whether I should keep it or not? This is my first time owning a coat in this style...paired it with the Vutti skirt. What do you gals think?
> 
> Apologize in advance for the crappy phone quality!


glad you kept it, me likey


----------



## raradarling

jellylicious said:


> Def you could wear them with black skinnies-they would just add a nice "pop" to your outfit. The color is a deep emerald green-much like the picture on youshehe website. Really gorgeous!  You should come visit!!!
> 
> 
> Tonka-we missed you! Hope to see some pixs of your remodeling and your new IM pieces. I may have to ask your advice on my walk-in and once I saved enough to actually take on that project. These pesky new IM purchases has distracted me from doing just that.



Boston here I come!!


----------



## angelastoel

I am so excited about everyones latest purcases and I am so curious how you lady's will style the memphis boots!
I found the Roxi shorts with 60% off at youheshe, so now I have the taupe Reo's and the pink Roxi's. I ordered them 2 days ago and they came in today (so fast!!!!), immediatly wore them when I went out.


----------



## jellylicious

angelastoel said:


> I am so excited about everyones latest purcases and I am so curious how you lady's will style the memphis boots!
> I found the Roxi shorts with 60% off at youheshe, so now I have the taupe Reo's and the pink Roxi's. I ordered them 2 days ago and they came in today (so fast!!!!), immediatly wore them when I went out.


Really cute! What size did you get? I've been curious if it ran small.


----------



## tonkamama

*Thank you ladies *I miss joining all the conversation here.  BTW... My Kady has just arrived at my local DHL station this morning ...  

*amacasa & jellylicious ~* My closet project has not even started yet :shame:.  It is a new home construction and I was just finishing the Kitchen & Bath areas plus HW flooring thru out (I have 3 tiny furry babies so carpet is not a good fit).  I am currently working on selecting window treatment and master bedroom.  I will start my closet project after moving in (which is scheduled some time in Nov).  I did not hire any interior designer so it took me times to figure out what I want and everything else .      

*flower ~* It is so hard to be on ban esp I am addicted to the IM thread and of course all you ladies amazing pairing mod photos!!  



amacasa said:


> hello tonka!!  so good to see your remodel is done... we want pics lady!!!





jellylicious said:


> Tonka-we missed you! Hope to see some pixs of your remodeling and your new IM pieces. I may have to ask your advice on my walk-in and once I saved enough to actually take on that project. These pesky new IM purchases has distracted me from doing just that.





flower71 said:


> tonka! missed you and your pics...you sure did some shopping while on a ban, can't wait to see your mod pics AND your closet too


----------



## Niniloves

larastyle said:


> Love the jacket.  very edgy, which also my personal style.





stefeilnately said:


> I love utility coats like these. The colour is saturated and lovely. They look great over mini dresses and shorts. Good you are keeping it





Myrkur said:


> The coat looks great on you!





flower71 said:


> glad you kept it, me likey



Thanks everyone! I'm glad I kept it too


----------



## Niniloves

angelastoel said:


> I am so excited about everyones latest purcases and I am so curious how you lady's will style the memphis boots!
> I found the Roxi shorts with 60% off at youheshe, so now I have the taupe Reo's and the pink Roxi's. I ordered them 2 days ago and they came in today (so fast!!!!), immediatly wore them when I went out.


They look great on you! I love how your paired it with your bag.


jellylicious said:


> Really cute! What size did you get? I've been curious if it ran small.


I have these shorts as well, and I got a 36 (I'm usually a 25 or 26 in jeans)...they're slightly tight around the waist at first, but they loosen up a little after awhile!


----------



## angelastoel

jellylicious said:


> Really cute! What size did you get? I've been curious if it ran small.



thanks dear! I got a size 36, I usually am a size 1/38 in IM and a size 26-27 in jeans, but they only had the size 36 left and my Reo's in size 38 were a little bit wide after wearing it a few times. The fabric really shapes with the body. It was a bit tight the first hour, but after that they fit perfect.


----------



## Jayne1

raradarling said:


> NAP is getting the Jacobs on/around Sept 20th! 1245USD. They told me it was the 'dark brown' colour?? So, probably Anthracite. Yay!


That made me laugh. Grey is dark brown to them...


----------



## raradarling

Jayne1 said:


> That made me laugh. Grey is dark brown to them...



Kinda funny! What I'd like to know is if the Anthracite colour of the Jacobs is the same Anthracite in the Manlys? I have the Anth. Manlys and they are definitely *grey*. Whereas the Jacobs look almost Khaki? Any ideas?


----------



## jellybebe

angelastoel said:
			
		

> I am so excited about everyones latest purcases and I am so curious how you lady's will style the memphis boots!
> I found the Roxi shorts with 60% off at youheshe, so now I have the taupe Reo's and the pink Roxi's. I ordered them 2 days ago and they came in today (so fast!!!!), immediatly wore them when I went out.
> http://toothfairyfashiontale.blogspot.nl/2012/08/outfit-same-same.html
> http://toothfairyfashiontale.blogspot.nl/2012/08/outfit-same-same.html



So lucky! Love those shorts!


----------



## sep

Although I loved all 3 colors my heart went pitter patter when I saw the Framboise irl so that's what I decided on in the end...  It's tough to capture the true color but the first photo is with flash and the second one is in natural light...  The true color is somewhere in between...  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## jellylicious

raradarling said:


> Boston here I come!!


Rara: For you! from Caroline's Mode-perfection! That's a great close up pix of the green color.


----------



## jellylicious

sep said:


> Although I loved all 3 colors my heart went pitter patter when I saw the Framboise irl so that's what I decided on in the end...  It's tough to capture the true color but the first photo is with flash and the second one is in natural light...  The true color is somewhere in between...  Thanks for letting me share!


The 2nd pix makes me want to eat it. Congrats!!!


----------



## raradarling

jellylicious said:


> Rara: For you! from Caroline's Mode-perfection! That's a great close up pix of the green color.



Wow!! Thx, Jelly!! I hadn't seen this pic yet. I'm still waiting to hear from Graanmrkt about the shipping and VAT. They were going to email me, so I wouldn't have to keep calling in the wee hours, but haven't yet - if I haven't heard from them by the morning (giving them a full work day in their timezone) I will call again. In the meantime, I finally heard from YouSheHe and they have my size ready to process! So, now I'm stuck in the middle!! sigh.  

Also, now I'm wondering if the black isn't the more sensible choice since I always wanted the black Monys. But....if I get the Memphis instead, they are black! What do you think??


----------



## raradarling

sep said:


> Although I loved all 3 colors my heart went pitter patter when I saw the Framboise irl so that's what I decided on in the end...  It's tough to capture the true color but the first photo is with flash and the second one is in natural light...  The true color is somewhere in between...  Thanks for letting me share!



love it!! very MJ.


----------



## jellylicious

raradarling said:


> Wow!! Thx, Jelly!! I hadn't seen this pic yet. I'm still waiting to hear from Graanmrkt about the shipping and VAT. They were going to email me, so I wouldn't have to keep calling in the wee hours, but haven't yet - if I haven't heard from them by the morning (giving them a full work day in their timezone) I will call again. In the meantime, I finally heard from YouSheHe and they have my size ready to process! So, now I'm stuck in the middle!! sigh.
> 
> Also, now I'm wondering if the black isn't the more sensible choice since I always wanted the black Monys. But....if I get the Memphis instead, they are black! What do you think??


Hope you get it squared away. I guess Youshehe is a little easier buying through them. If I waited I would have gone with them instead of MrsH. I have received my tracking # and there will be 10% duties on the boots. They may arrive tomorrow  Hope they are in perfect shape after hearing some complains about MrsH. If you are getting the Memphis in black, I would stick to the green Jacobs. What do other ladies think?


----------



## tb-purselover

Beautiful pairing *angelastoel*. I love the Roxi shorts. Congrats on snagging them on sale 60% off!

I have the exact same pattern in the Reos (pink colorway). I love them, the color is more happy and bright. This colorway makes me smile when I wear them .



angelastoel said:


> I am so excited about everyones latest purcases and I am so curious how you lady's will style the memphis boots!
> I found the Roxi shorts with 60% off at youheshe, so now I have the taupe Reo's and the pink Roxi's. I ordered them 2 days ago and they came in today (so fast!!!!), immediatly wore them when I went out.


----------



## jellylicious

angelastoel said:


> thanks dear! I got a size 36, I usually am a size 1/38 in IM and a size 26-27 in jeans, but they only had the size 36 left and my Reo's in size 38 were a little bit wide after wearing it a few times. The fabric really shapes with the body. It was a bit tight the first hour, but after that they fit perfect.





Niniloves said:


> They look great on you! I love how your paired it with your bag.
> 
> I have these shorts as well, and I got a 36 (I'm usually a 25 or 26 in jeans)...they're slightly tight around the waist at first, but they loosen up a little after awhile!



Thanks for the info!


----------



## sep

jellylicious said:


> The 2nd pix makes me want to eat it. Congrats!!!


 
Haha!  Me too!  Thank you *jellylicious*!



raradarling said:


> love it!! very MJ.


 
Thank you *raradarling*!


----------



## IreneMaria

Tip for the dutch girls, just got an email from luka fraza that they still have a black and taupe pair of IM bazils in size 41 so maybe if any of you missed out on them!


----------



## Kaypa

raradarling said:
			
		

> Wow!! Thx, Jelly!! I hadn't seen this pic yet. I'm still waiting to hear from Graanmrkt about the shipping and VAT. They were going to email me, so I wouldn't have to keep calling in the wee hours, but haven't yet - if I haven't heard from them by the morning (giving them a full work day in their timezone) I will call again. In the meantime, I finally heard from YouSheHe and they have my size ready to process! So, now I'm stuck in the middle!! sigh.
> 
> Also, now I'm wondering if the black isn't the more sensible choice since I always wanted the black Monys. But....if I get the Memphis instead, they are black! What do you think??



I vote for the green Jacobs as you've been talking about green for quite some time. So this might be the one you actually want?! There will always be black boots, so if you really like the green ones, go for those. Also, it YouHeShe is ready to ship I would order from them. You wonder why it would take so long for Graanmarkt to figure out something seemingly easy. But that's just my two cents.


----------



## larastyle

Not a good time to take picture!  too dark and can not use flash but I had to share...pepito pants, team tank....


----------



## larastyle

jellylicious said:


> Really cute! What size did you get? I've been curious if it ran small.



if it is anything like irox, they run small.


----------



## larastyle

angelastoel said:


> i am so excited about everyones latest purcases and i am so curious how you lady's will style the memphis boots!
> I found the roxi shorts with 60% off at youheshe, so now i have the taupe reo's and the pink roxi's. I ordered them 2 days ago and they came in today (so fast!!!!), immediatly wore them when i went out.




love!


----------



## raradarling

Kaypa said:


> I vote for the green Jacobs as you've been talking about green for quite some time. So this might be the one you actually want?! There will always be black boots, so if you really like the green ones, go for those. Also, it YouHeShe is ready to ship I would order from them. You wonder why it would take so long for Graanmarkt to figure out something seemingly easy. But that's just my two cents.



Hi Kaypa!

That's very true that there will always be more black boots.  IM doesn't really seem to repeat colours (other than the basics) so you're right about the green standing out in my mind. I think if I haven't heard from Graanmrkt by the morning I will order from YouSheHe. Or, maybe I should just order from them now (in case they sell out?). Graanmrkt have been so helpful so far but perhaps they might even rather not deal with this seemingly complicated sale! I'm sure they could sell the boots as soon as they take them off hold. hmm...


----------



## tonkamama

Ladies, please let me share my 1st IM leather jacket in color of bronze size 36 (deep olive / military).  As much as I love the other colors I NEED this color ...  LOL, a bit "vintage look" .  I am wearing my Bazils (can't see them much here) and I can see myself in the similar pairings thru out this winter season.


----------



## juneping

larastyle said:


> Not a good time to take picture!  too dark and can not use flash but I had to share...pepito pants, team tank....



are the pepito that short?
anyway, love the pairing...i've been lusting the number tee/tank.....



tonkamama said:


> Ladies, please let me share my 1st IM leather jacket in color of bronze size 36 (deep olive / military).  As much as I love the other colors I NEED this color ...  LOL, a bit "vintage look" .  I am wearing my Bazils (can't see them much here) and I can see myself in the similar pairings thru out this winter season.


oh tonka, glad to see you back...the leather jacket is so yummy...looking fab as always....


----------



## larastyle

juneping said:


> are the pepito that short?
> anyway, love the pairing...i've been lusting the number tee/tank.....
> 
> no, they are full length but I like to pull them up to show some skin, or it will too much snakeskin fabric !  specially since I am petite


----------



## larastyle

tonkamama said:


> Ladies, please let me share my 1st IM leather jacket in color of bronze size 36 (deep olive / military).  As much as I love the other colors I NEED this color ...  LOL, a bit "vintage look" .  I am wearing my Bazils (can't see them much here) and I can see myself in the similar pairings thru out this winter season.



very nice outfit !  I can't wait for the colder weather to wear my leather jackets.


----------



## tb-purselover

sep said:


> Although I loved all 3 colors my heart went pitter patter when I saw the Framboise irl so that's what I decided on in the end...  It's tough to capture the true color but the first photo is with flash and the second one is in natural light...  The true color is somewhere in between...  Thanks for letting me share!


OMGosh beautiful color!!! Please do post modeling pics when you can. I would love to see how it looks worn  in this color.


----------



## tb-purselover

Oh, lovely vintage color. I love olive/military green leather jackets. My 09 Khaki bmoto is my favorite color and the bronze Kady is very similar in color imho! Very, very vintage and lovely. The washed and wrinkly affect adds to the overall chic vibe.



tonkamama said:


> Ladies, please let me share my 1st IM leather jacket in color of bronze size 36 (deep olive / military).  As much as I love the other colors I NEED this color ...  LOL, a bit "vintage look" .  I am wearing my Bazils (can't see them much here) and I can see myself in the similar pairings thru out this winter season.


----------



## tb-purselover

larastyle said:


> Not a good time to take picture!  too dark and can not use flash but I had to share...pepito pants, team tank....


Very chic. I love the number tanks!


----------



## raradarling

tonkamama said:


> Ladies, please let me share my 1st IM leather jacket in color of bronze size 36 (deep olive / military).  As much as I love the other colors I NEED this color ...  LOL, a bit "vintage look" .  I am wearing my Bazils (can't see them much here) and I can see myself in the similar pairings thru out this winter season.



Love this combo and this jacket!! Would you say it's bronze or a khaki green IRL?


----------



## Kaypa

larastyle said:
			
		

> Not a good time to take picture!  too dark and can not use flash but I had to share...pepito pants, team tank....



Love this look!


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

Grrr I have requested a pair of IMs from youheshe.com and it has been days with no answer. I have emailed them too, still nothing. Is that normal?


----------



## Kaypa

raradarling said:
			
		

> Hi Kaypa!
> 
> That's very true that there will always be more black boots.  IM doesn't really seem to repeat colours (other than the basics) so you're right about the green standing out in my mind. I think if I haven't heard from Graanmrkt by the morning I will order from YouSheHe. Or, maybe I should just order from them now (in case they sell out?). Graanmrkt have been so helpful so far but perhaps they might even rather not deal with this seemingly complicated sale! I'm sure they could sell the boots as soon as they take them off hold. hmm...



Graanmarkt will sell these boots, I'm sure. i think you should do whatever makes you feel comfortable, but I just think that if YouSheHe is ready to sell,..maybe you should get them there. You've been waiting since Monday... I'm sure Graanmarkt has been very helpful, but how long does it really takes to answer a question if tax can be deducted or not? It seems as if YouShehe has more experience with selling internationally than Graanmarkt. I don't want to confuse you, it's just my two cents. Do whatever you think is best!


----------



## Kaypa

tonkamama said:
			
		

> Ladies, please let me share my 1st IM leather jacket in color of bronze size 36 (deep olive / military).  As much as I love the other colors I NEED this color ...  LOL, a bit "vintage look" .  I am wearing my Bazils (can't see them much here) and I can see myself in the similar pairings thru out this winter season.



Tonka, so glad you're back! Really missed your outfit pics! I love this color, it looks stunning on you! Am sure it can be paired with so many things! LOVE!


----------



## tonkamama

Thank you ladies  

*juneping ~* love your new skirt wish I have your legs.  
*
larastyle ~ *you looked so chic in  your pepito pants team Ts. Love your Bal!!   I can't wait to see everyone's rocking the winter wardrobes!  

*tb-purselover ~ *yes it reminds me of your Khaki bmoto, such amazing color and texture of the leather....  so glad I found this color again and the thickness of the Kady leather is perfect for fall/winter...and even into spring and cold summer night..  

*raradarling ~* I would say the bronze more of a khaki green / olive IRL.  Per *tb*, the washed leather wrinkly affect gives the "color & feel" little aged which I love.   

*Kaypa ~* thank you.  I can see lots potential in this jacket .   



juneping said:


> oh tonka, glad to see you back...the leather jacket is so yummy...looking fab as always....





larastyle said:


> very nice outfit !  I can't wait for the colder weather to wear my leather jackets.





tb-purselover said:


> Oh, lovely vintage color. I love olive/military green leather jackets. My 09 Khaki bmoto is my favorite color and the bronze Kady is very similar in color imho! Very, very vintage and lovely. The washed and wrinkly affect adds to the overall chic vibe.





raradarling said:


> Love this combo and this jacket!! Would you say it's bronze or a khaki green IRL?





Kaypa said:


> Tonka, so glad you're back! Really missed your outfit pics! I love this color, it looks stunning on you! Am sure it can be paired with so many things! LOVE!


----------



## Niniloves

tonkamama said:


> Ladies, please let me share my 1st IM leather jacket in color of bronze size 36 (deep olive / military).  As much as I love the other colors I NEED this color ...  LOL, a bit "vintage look" .  I am wearing my Bazils (can't see them much here) and I can see myself in the similar pairings thru out this winter season.



Wow! That color is gorgeous and it looks great on you. It's the perfect winter jacket!


----------



## ElleFlowers

raradarling said:


> Love this combo and this jacket!! Would you say it's bronze or a khaki green IRL?


 

Since I am very curious to know about this VAT matter, I gave them a call. She has to take it up with the accountant, which she said she will do right now. Its a simple question ofcourse, but not for them....


----------



## regeens

tonkamama said:


> Ladies, please let me share my 1st IM leather jacket in color of bronze size 36 (deep olive / military).  As much as I love the other colors I NEED this color ...  LOL, a bit "vintage look" .  I am wearing my Bazils (can't see them much here) and I can see myself in the similar pairings thru out this winter season.



Love this entire look *tonkamama*!


----------



## jellylicious

larastyle said:


> Not a good time to take picture!  too dark and can not use flash but I had to share...pepito pants, team tank....


Fun yet sporty-i love that you added the magenta bal bag to break up a mostly yellow outfit. Gives me ideas on how to pair with my magenta!



tonkamama said:


> Ladies, please let me share my 1st IM leather jacket in color of bronze size 36 (deep olive / military).  As much as I love the other colors I NEED this color ...  LOL, a bit "vintage look" .  I am wearing my Bazils (can't see them much here) and I can see myself in the similar pairings thru out this winter season.


The color and the fit is amazing on you. Congrats!!!  Your photos got me excited for the cool weather so I can sport the Kady. I also love how your black jeans fit you. Is that J-brand?


----------



## nycbagfiend

larastyle said:


> Not a good time to take picture!  too dark and can not use flash but I had to share...pepito pants, team tank....



so cute!  wish i'd checked out the pepitos closer--nice fit!


----------



## nycbagfiend

tonkamama said:


> Ladies, please let me share my 1st IM leather jacket in color of bronze size 36 (deep olive / military).  As much as I love the other colors I NEED this color ...  LOL, a bit "vintage look" .  I am wearing my Bazils (can't see them much here) and I can see myself in the similar pairings thru out this winter season.



stunning as always, tonka! i didn't even realize the kady came in this color...hmm..i picked up the framboise a couple of weeks ago...now wondering if i should exchange colors


----------



## nycbagfiend

angelastoel said:


> I am so excited about everyones latest purcases and I am so curious how you lady's will style the memphis boots!
> I found the Roxi shorts with 60% off at youheshe, so now I have the taupe Reo's and the pink Roxi's. I ordered them 2 days ago and they came in today (so fast!!!!), immediatly wore them when I went out.



so pretty, angela!


----------



## raradarling

CommeUneEtoile said:


> Grrr I have requested a pair of IMs from youheshe.com and it has been days with no answer. I have emailed them too, still nothing. Is that normal?



Unfortunately this is very normal for them. It took me over a week to hear from them and I had made several "requests," emailed, and called! I think I'm a stalker!!    But, they did get back to me eventually. Although, then I replied to their email asking a question and they responded with the exact email they had already sent - as though they hadn't even read my new email! Funny ladies over there.

Which IMs did you request?


----------



## raradarling

Anthracite Jacobs in 40 and 41 now available on MyTheresa!!


----------



## raradarling

ElleFlowers said:


> Since I am very curious to know about this VAT matter, I gave them a call. She has to take it up with the accountant, which she said she will do right now. Its a simple question ofcourse, but not for them....



Hi Elle!

Hmmm....interesting. I wondered why I still hadn't heard back from them when I checked my email this morning. If she hasn't asked the accountant by now I think I maybe should order through YouSheHe. Although, I emailed them to ask about the VAT issue and they didn't reply either. Some have said here in previous posts that the whole amount is initially charged on their Visa but then a refund comes through separately representing the VAT tax. I guess it's a leap pf faith!!   This makes me realize even more so that I'm sure Graanmrkt would be happy if I bought my Jacobs from another store! I think this must be driving them crazy!


----------



## raradarling

Ladies!

These will be coming to NAP soon!! $1095.


----------



## jellybebe

raradarling said:
			
		

> Ladies!
> 
> These will be coming to NAP soon!! $1095.



Omg so gorgeous!


----------



## sep

tonkamama said:


> Ladies, please let me share my 1st IM leather jacket in color of bronze size 36 (deep olive / military). As much as I love the other colors I NEED this color ... LOL, a bit "vintage look" . I am wearing my Bazils (can't see them much here) and I can see myself in the similar pairings thru out this winter season.


 
Looks great on you!  Love the color!  Congrats! 



tb-purselover said:


> OMGosh beautiful color!!! Please do post modeling pics when you can. I would love to see how it looks worn  in this color.


 
Will have my sister take a few this weekend!


----------



## KristyDarling

larastyle said:


> Not a good time to take picture!  too dark and can not use flash but I had to share...pepito pants, team tank....



Gorgeous! 



tonkamama said:


> Ladies, please let me share my 1st IM leather jacket in color of bronze size 36 (deep olive / military).  As much as I love the other colors I NEED this color ...  LOL, a bit "vintage look" .  I am wearing my Bazils (can't see them much here) and I can see myself in the similar pairings thru out this winter season.



Oh you're making me want a Kady! Danger!!! 



angelastoel said:


> I am so excited about everyones latest purcases and I am so curious how you lady's will style the memphis boots!
> I found the Roxi shorts with 60% off at youheshe, so now I have the taupe Reo's and the pink Roxi's. I ordered them 2 days ago and they came in today (so fast!!!!), immediatly wore them when I went out.



Very off-duty model-esque!


----------



## am2022

Lovely olive color !!!
Missed your mod pics tonka!! Can't wait for your home pics as well!!


tonkamama said:


> Ladies, please let me share my 1st IM leather
> 
> jacket in color of bronze size 36 (deep olive / military).  As much as I love the other colors I NEED this color ...  LOL, a bit "vintage look" .  I am wearing my Bazils (can't see them much here) and I can see myself in the similar pairings thru out this winter season.


----------



## am2022

Thanks rara for the heads up!! Milwaukee boot is real pretty!
I had this preordered in may from espejto Italy and cancelled as I really need a brown boot!!
Still waiting for my brown Kate !!!
QUOTE=raradarling;22638030]Ladies!

These will be coming to NAP soon!! $1095.[/QUOTE]


----------



## soholaleni

raradarling said:
			
		

> Ladies!
> 
> These will be coming to NAP soon!! $1095.



How soon do you think?


----------



## raradarling

soholaleni said:


> How soon do you think?



Hi Soho!

Well, I'm not too sure. If you call NAP Customer Service they may be able to tell you. Also, when I inquired about a different style of IM shoes they offered to put a pair aside for me when they arrived! So, looks like you can reserve them!! YAY!


----------



## raradarling

amacasa said:


> Thanks rara for the heads up!! Milwaukee boot is real pretty!
> I had this preordered in may from espejto Italy and cancelled as I really need a brown boot!!
> Still waiting for my brown Kate !!!
> QUOTE=raradarling;22638030]Ladies!
> 
> These will be coming to NAP soon!! $1095.


[/QUOTE]

Hi Amacasa!

Fair enough! it's a tricky business, balancing needs vs. wants! Especially when it comes to IM.


----------



## dbaby

raradarling said:


> Ladies!
> 
> These will be coming to NAP soon!! $1095.



Really? They were $1490 from Moda Operandi preorder. I thought they used MSRP on their items 
http://modaoperandi.com/isabel-marant/fw-2012/accessories-456/items/milwauke-boot-62381/

The Blacksons were $1325 on MO.


----------



## raradarling

dbaby said:


> Really? They were $1490 from Moda Operandi preorder. I thought they used MSRP on their items
> http://modaoperandi.com/isabel-marant/fw-2012/accessories-456/items/milwauke-boot-62381/
> 
> The Blacksons were $1325 on MO.



I noticed that, too! I saw the NAP price online in their LOOKBOOK. If you are a registered user it allows you to see items that are coming this season. When I clicked on the Milwaukee boots that was the price that came up. It seemed much lower to me than I remembered on MO. Maybe it's a mistake on the NAP site?


----------



## dbaby

raradarling said:


> I noticed that, too! I saw the NAP price online in their LOOKBOOK. If you are a registered user it allows you to see items that are coming this season. When I clicked on the Milwaukee boots that was the price that came up. It seemed much lower to me than I remembered on MO. Maybe it's a mistake on the NAP site?



Yea, it I'd love if it was really $1095 but that seems low compared to the retail prices on her other boots. And these are studded with hardware.


----------



## raradarling

here is the online price listing. I guess they might change it. but, if you reserved it at this price (by calling them) them they'd likely have to honour it!


----------



## dbaby

raradarling said:


> here is the online price listing. I guess they might change it. but, if you reserved it at this price (by calling them) them they'd likely have to honour it!



ahh but they don't show burgundy. What a dilemma


----------



## Jayne1

raradarling said:


> I noticed that, too! I saw the NAP price online in their LOOKBOOK. If you are a registered user it allows you to see items that are coming this season. When I clicked on the Milwaukee boots that was the price that came up. It seemed much lower to me than I remembered on MO. Maybe it's a mistake on the NAP site?


I'm a registered user -- how do you get to see items that are arriving?

eta    
never-mind, I figured it out...


----------



## raradarling

dbaby said:


> ahh but they don't show burgundy. What a dilemma



Indeed!! My advice to you is to email their customer service to ask about the Burgundy. Because I know for a fact that what they show in this LOOKBOOK isn't *all* the items they are getting for IM because it doesn't show the Jacobs - which they told me were coming in September. I think it's just a taste of what's to come. 

p.s. I think this emoticon  is the best of all time. SO funny! 



Jayne1 said:


> I'm a registered user -- how do you get to see items that are arriving?



Try this link, then sign in and VIEW LOOKBOOK NOW:

http://www.net-a-porter.com/Content...?cm_sp=Homepage-_-fallstyle156-_-fallstyle156


----------



## soholaleni

raradarling said:


> Hi Soho!
> 
> Well, I'm not too sure. If you call NAP Customer Service they may be able to tell you. Also, when I inquired about a different style of IM shoes they offered to put a pair aside for me when they arrived! So, looks like you can reserve them!! YAY!



Thanks for the intel  Appreciate it!


----------



## tonkamama

*thank you ladies!!  *



Niniloves said:


> Wow! That color is gorgeous and it looks great on you. It's the perfect winter jacket!


*Niniloves ~* thank you and I love your "Alan" too.  IM makes great winter coats!! 



regeens said:


> Love this entire look *tonkamama*!


*regeens ~ *thank you and glad I can share.   



jellylicious said:


> The color and the fit is amazing on you. Congrats!!!  Your photos got me excited for the cool weather so I can sport the Kady. I also love how your black jeans fit you. Is that J-brand?



*jellylicious ~* yeah I can't wait for cooler weather too!   My black jeans is the zilah   altho I have black J-brand (J is still my favorite brand) but I been wearing the zilah a lot more nowadays...I love the distress details.    



nycbagfiend said:


> stunning as always, tonka! i didn't even realize the kady came in this color...hmm..i picked up the framboise a couple of weeks ago...now wondering if i should exchange colors



*nycbagfiend ~* I was not going to buy the Kady after I tired the black at BNY cus I just bought two pairs of High Tops and one coat on my wanted list.....  It was heart breaking walked away from the black Kady.    Then last week I saw the khaki Kady pops up on Matches Fashion website and I knew I found my true love (totally forgot I was on serious ban)... 



sep said:


> Looks great on you!  Love the color!  Congrats!



*sep ~* Can't wait to see your framboise, beautiful color!!  If I was not on ban I would have gotten that color too.



KristyDarling said:


> Oh you're making me want a Kady! Danger!!!



*KristyDarling ~* totally agree on the dangerous of this thread (and TFP!!).  



amacasa said:


> Lovely olive color !!!
> Missed your mod pics tonka!! Can't wait for your home pics as well!!


*amacasa ~* Thank you dear.  I will post my home pics when it is all done.


----------



## Jayne1

raradarling said:


> Try this link, then sign in and VIEW LOOKBOOK NOW:
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/Content...?cm_sp=Homepage-_-fallstyle156-_-fallstyle156


Thank you!


----------



## KristyDarling

The Bostons from LaGarconne have been delayed yet AGAIN (2nd or 3rd time by now) and won't be available until 9/14, so I'm going to cancel my pre-order. 

Oh well. I guess that's more money for my Celine piggy bank! ush:


----------



## berries

KristyDarling said:


> The Bostons from LaGarconne have been delayed yet AGAIN (2nd or 3rd time by now) and won't be available until 9/14, so I'm going to cancel my pre-order.
> 
> Oh well. I guess that's more money for my Celine piggy bank! ush:


my sneakers were delayed again too!  they were supposed to be sent out 8/1 and now they are saying not until September.  they have been available at all the other retailers I don't know why they haven't gotten them yet!  super frustrating but I don't know where else I can get them now so I haven't cancelled my order yet.


----------



## Brigitte031

raradarling said:


> here is the online price listing. I guess they might change it. but, if you reserved it at this price (by calling them) them they'd likely have to honour it!






REVISED: Doing currency conversion makes it unlikely that these boots are $1095...

What confuses me is that I called NAP to ask about the Berry boots and it took a lot of digging but the customer service rep said the Berry boots will *also* be $1095 but when you see the prices from Matches the Berry should cost LESS THAN the Blackson and certainly less than the Milwauke.




I just could NOT keep the names straight in my head. I'm visual. I made this line up, lol.


----------



## Niniloves

KristyDarling said:


> The Bostons from LaGarconne have been delayed yet AGAIN (2nd or 3rd time by now) and won't be available until 9/14, so I'm going to cancel my pre-order.
> 
> Oh well. I guess that's more money for my Celine piggy bank! ush:



So frustrating! I was looking forward to having my black Bobbys shipped last week, but no...

What size do you need in the Bostons? I know Morgan Clare UK has a few in stock


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

raradarling said:


> Unfortunately this is very normal for them. It took me over a week to hear from them and I had made several "requests," emailed, and called! I think I'm a stalker!!    But, they did get back to me eventually. Although, then I replied to their email asking a question and they responded with the exact email they had already sent - as though they hadn't even read my new email! Funny ladies over there.
> 
> Which IMs did you request?


really? wow. don't really get why they treat possible customers like that. I  have emailed them twice by now plus one request via their website. I guess I will have to wait because I really want the Reo.


----------



## tonkamama

Brigitte031 said:


> View attachment 1837002
> 
> 
> REVISED: Doing currency conversion makes it unlikely that these boots are $1095...
> 
> What confuses me is that I called NAP to ask about the Berry boots and it took a lot of digging but the customer service rep said the Berry boots will *also* be $1095 but when you see the prices from Matches the Berry should cost LESS THAN the Blackson and certainly less than the Milwauke.
> 
> View attachment 1837021
> 
> 
> I just could NOT keep the names straight in my head. I'm visual. I made this line up, lol.


I preordered the Barry with Metier SF, they were priced at US$1155, of course they cancelled my order due to closing of the business.


----------



## Brigitte031

tonkamama said:


> I preordered the Barry with Metier SF, they were priced at US$1155, of course they cancelled my order due to closing of the business.



Thank you! I'm going to set aside more than the $1095 NAP quoted me knowing most likely the prices are kinda off.  Now I have a ballpark figure. Lol... I'm going to be so broke the rest of the year. IM stuff is just too great!


----------



## jellybebe

Brigitte031 said:


> View attachment 1837002
> 
> 
> REVISED: Doing currency conversion makes it unlikely that these boots are $1095...
> 
> What confuses me is that I called NAP to ask about the Berry boots and it took a lot of digging but the customer service rep said the Berry boots will *also* be $1095 but when you see the prices from Matches the Berry should cost LESS THAN the Blackson and certainly less than the Milwauke.
> 
> View attachment 1837021
> 
> 
> I just could NOT keep the names straight in my head. I'm visual. I made this line up, lol.



The visuals are great. I definitely like the Milwauke the best, very hot! But not terribly practical for my lifestyle. I may regret that when I start to see them on blogs and on here!


----------



## juneping

Brigitte031 said:


> View attachment 1837002
> 
> 
> REVISED: Doing currency conversion makes it unlikely that these boots are $1095...
> 
> What confuses me is that I called NAP to ask about the Berry boots and it took a lot of digging but the customer service rep said the Berry boots will *also* be $1095 but when you see the prices from Matches the Berry should cost LESS THAN the Blackson and certainly less than the Milwauke.
> 
> View attachment 1837021
> 
> 
> I just could NOT keep the names straight in my head. I'm visual. I made this line up, lol.


 
wow...you are so awesome....love the diagram you made. thanks!!

i have account on both NAP US and int'l. just got an email telling me what's in...the jacobs on int'l site are all sold out...wow. i am stunned.


----------



## lulu1982

Hey Ladies, does anyone have an idea when the Diego in grey will be available? I see that LaGarconne has it, but I am waiting for the UK. Thanks


----------



## raradarling

CommeUneEtoile said:


> really? wow. don't really get why they treat possible customers like that. I  have emailed them twice by now plus one request via their website. I guess I will have to wait because I really want the Reo.



It is odd! Once I finally heard from them they were very helpful and responded quickly to further emails!  Anyway, try this email addy: Pauline Bjerregaard <Pauline@youheshe.com>

The girl helping me on that addy was called Tine. It may get you faster results - just pretend you found the addy online somewhere in case they care about protecting their personal email addys!


----------



## raradarling

Brigitte031 said:


> View attachment 1837002
> 
> 
> REVISED: Doing currency conversion makes it unlikely that these boots are $1095...
> 
> What confuses me is that I called NAP to ask about the Berry boots and it took a lot of digging but the customer service rep said the Berry boots will *also* be $1095 but when you see the prices from Matches the Berry should cost LESS THAN the Blackson and certainly less than the Milwauke.
> 
> View attachment 1837021
> 
> 
> I just could NOT keep the names straight in my head. I'm visual. I made this line up, lol.



Brigitte, you rock! This diagram rules. I agree there seems to be something up with NAP's prices. When you spoke to the rep did you ask if they could reserve the Berry's for you? I was surprised at the low price of the Milwaukee boot since it has all the bling and should be much more $$ than 1095 based on other IM shoes. But, it also seems strange that they would make a $400 mistake by posting publicly a price of $1095. I don't know their policy but if the Milwaukee were the boots I wanted I'd place a reserve bc I think you'd have a case for them to honour the price of $1095. 

Those Berry's are great! I'm secretly hoping that next season she offers a suede wedge boot in that gorgeous burgundy that the Lazios came in. Maybe something that goes up higher on the leg and without the goat hair. LOVE that rich colour - esp. in suede.


----------



## jellylicious

tonkamama said:


> *jellylicious ~* yeah I can't wait for cooler weather too!   My black jeans is the zilah   altho I have black J-brand (J is still my favorite brand) but I been wearing the zilah a lot more nowadays...I love the distress details.


I couldn't see the distress to tell but yeah, the zillah just fits you spot on. On me-they are a tad loose overall but still love them. Maybe i should try shrinking it in the dryer. 



KristyDarling said:


> The Bostons from LaGarconne have been delayed yet AGAIN (2nd or 3rd time by now) and won't be available until 9/14, so I'm going to cancel my pre-order.
> 
> Oh well. I guess that's more money for my Celine piggy bank! ush:


:devil: Not to be an enabler, but Alain Bilzerain just got the Bostons in 2 days. Give Maty a call if you're still looking (617) 536 1001 extension 2. I want those but I'm on a:ban:



Brigitte031 said:


> View attachment 1837002
> 
> 
> REVISED: Doing currency conversion makes it unlikely that these boots are $1095...
> 
> What confuses me is that I called NAP to ask about the Berry boots and it took a lot of digging but the customer service rep said the Berry boots will *also* be $1095 but when you see the prices from Matches the Berry should cost LESS THAN the Blackson and certainly less than the Milwauke.
> 
> View attachment 1837021
> 
> 
> I just could NOT keep the names straight in my head. I'm visual. I made this line up, lol.


You are awesome! I keep getting the names all mixed up too. This is super helpful. The burgundy barrys...sigh....


----------



## jellylicious

juneping said:


> wow...you are so awesome....love the diagram you made. thanks!!
> 
> i have account on both NAP US and int'l. just got an email telling me what's in...the jacobs on int'l site are all sold out...wow. i am stunned.



I just went online to look-that was fast. The Jacobs colorway is dark olive-really gorgeous too.


----------



## juneping

raradarling said:


> Brigitte, you rock! This diagram rules. I agree there seems to be something up with NAP's prices. When you spoke to the rep did you ask if they could reserve the Berry's for you? I was surprised at the low price of the Milwaukee boot since it has all the bling and should be much more $$ than 1095 based on other IM shoes. But, it also seems strange that they would make a $400 mistake by posting publicly a price of $1095. I don't know their policy but if the Milwaukee were the boots I wanted I'd place a reserve bc I think you'd have a case for them to honour the price of $1095.
> 
> Those Berry's are great! I'm secretly hoping that next season she offers a suede wedge boot in that gorgeous burgundy that the Lazios came in. Maybe something that goes up higher on the leg and without the goat hair. LOVE that rich colour - esp. in suede.


 
i recalled someone did say the Milwaukee looked cheap in person....i can't be 100% sure tho


----------



## Brigitte031

raradarling said:
			
		

> Brigitte, you rock! This diagram rules. I agree there seems to be something up with NAP's prices. When you spoke to the rep did you ask if they could reserve the Berry's for you? I was surprised at the low price of the Milwaukee boot since it has all the bling and should be much more $$ than 1095 based on other IM shoes. But, it also seems strange that they would make a $400 mistake by posting publicly a price of $1095. I don't know their policy but if the Milwaukee were the boots I wanted I'd place a reserve bc I think you'd have a case for them to honour the price of $1095.
> 
> Those Berry's are great! I'm secretly hoping that next season she offers a suede wedge boot in that gorgeous burgundy that the Lazios came in. Maybe something that goes up higher on the leg and without the goat hair. LOVE that rich colour - esp. in suede.



I'm completely unfamiliar with how NAP reserves shoes but boy I suuuure tried! She told me it took her a while to even find the Berry boot in her system when I asked about them and that she "probably wasn't supposed to find them." I guess they're keeping the IM info super limited in stock and kind of hidden for now until they have dates on when the boots will be coming in at NAP. But she took my email and size and she said she will reserve them for me as soon as that option is available for the Berry shoe.  I'm putting my faith in her!!  lol.

If I wanted the Milwaukee I would also reserve that shoe so fast!! The price sounds amazing!


----------



## am2022

Love love
This
Diagram
As well!!! Thanks!!!
But how about
The Kates??? 
We need
To add it!!! 
I'm out of town and
Don't know how to attach iPhone
Pics!! 
I cancelled
The Milwaukee to get the brown Kates instead!!! The black
Kate is lovely as well!! It's like
An embellished amely!!!
http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQ_tA7ikpE-zRv9T6Cx4wr0hbY2RLwQuR7fLDQ5wtvkIdHL1wNn




REVISED: Doing currency conversion makes it unlikely that these boots are $1095...

What confuses me is that I called NAP to ask about the Berry boots and it took a lot of digging but the customer service rep said the Berry boots will *also* be $1095 but when you see the prices from Matches the Berry should cost LESS THAN the Blackson and certainly less than the Milwauke.

View attachment 1837021


I just could NOT keep the names straight in my head. I'm visual. I made this line up, lol.[/QUOTE]


----------



## raradarling

juneping said:


> i recalled someone did say the Milwaukee looked cheap in person....i can't be 100% sure tho



I remember that - I think they thought they might look cheap. I'm not sure if anyone has been able to see them yet IRL. I think with IM's high level of craftmanship that the studs will be beautiful. I have a attached a picture someone took at the IM sales showroom for all the buyers. They look gorgeous! I hope they are IRL!




Brigitte031 said:


> I'm completely unfamiliar with how NAP reserves shoes but boy I suuuure tried! She told me it took her a while to even find the Berry boot in her system when I asked about them and that she "probably wasn't supposed to find them." I guess they're keeping the IM info super limited in stock and kind of hidden for now until they have dates on when the boots will be coming in at NAP. But she took my email and size and she said she will reserve them for me as soon as that option is available for the Berry shoe.  I'm putting my faith in her!!  lol.
> 
> If I wanted the Milwaukee I would also reserve that shoe so fast!! The price sounds amazing!



Yay! Feels good to reserve the boots you lust after. Keep an eye on their site just in case! I only wish I had pre-ordered the Memphis when I had the chance!!! 




jellylicious said:


> I just went online to look-that was fast. The Jacobs colorway is dark olive-really gorgeous too.



You're saying the Anthracite are olive IRL? Not grey or taupe/brown?


----------



## jellylicious

raradarling said:


> bYou're saying the Anthracite are olive IRL? Not grey or taupe/brown?


No, the dark olive which NAP carries are different from the anthracites.   Go onto the intl NAP site-sold out but they are still up there. I'm just curious if that's the only color that they will be carrying this season. Haven't seen the dark olive anywhere yet.


----------



## Brigitte031

Here are the wedge boots plus the Memphis which I previously excluded... The last two I couldn't exactly find any other images online except from Filuca V. I don't know if that means they're not really IM or if other stockists just don't have them yet... but included them anyway. If they're not real IM I'll revise my graphic later.


----------



## am2022

Good job Brigitte!! Love everything but need the brown Kate and second choice will be berry!!! But really all of them are awesome !!!



Brigitte031 said:


> View attachment 1837865
> 
> 
> Here are the wedge boots plus the Memphis which I previously excluded... The last two I couldn't exactly find any other images online except from Filuca V. I don't know if that means they're not really IM or if other stockists just don't have them yet... but included them anyway. If they're not real IM I'll revise my graphic later.


----------



## flower71

Brigitte031 said:


> View attachment 1837865
> 
> 
> Here are the wedge boots plus the Memphis which I previously excluded... The last two I couldn't exactly find any other images online except from Filuca V. I don't know if that means they're not really IM or if other stockists just don't have them yet... but included them anyway. If they're not real IM I'll revise my graphic later.


thanks for this, brigitte, sooo helpful! I am getting used to these boots and now I am wondering if I can grab a pair...umm but which one?  The Kate boots are my fave, and even the lazios...not sure about the fur though
ama, can't wait to see your Kate boots


----------



## lala1

raradarling said:


> I remember that - I think they thought they might look cheap. I'm not sure if anyone has been able to see them yet IRL. I think with IM's high level of craftmanship that the studs will be beautiful. I have a attached a picture someone took at the IM sales showroom for all the buyers. They look gorgeous! I hope they are IRL!



I have seen them IRL, and I dont like them, they are a bit cheap looking with alle the studs, they are to silver IMO. The Berry boot is so much hotter!!! So I ordered that one for myself in the red color, since i already have the Mony and Lazio in black. The red is really beautiful.


----------



## katl

Hi, for those who own or tried on the lazio boots, how do you find the heel height? I have never owned a pair of heels that are more than 3" high, am just afraid that the lazio boots may be too much for me. The boots look gorgeous though, so I'm very tempted.


----------



## raradarling

jellylicious said:


> No, the dark olive which NAP carries are different from the anthracites.   Go onto the intl NAP site-sold out but they are still up there. I'm just curious if that's the only color that they will be carrying this season. Haven't seen the dark olive anywhere yet.



Wow! I didn't realize they were a different colour. Olive would be gorgeous! It's funny how these unexpected items pop up here and there. I guess IM saw how popular the Jacobs have been and made a few more options last minute!




flower71 said:


> thanks for this, brigitte, sooo helpful! I am getting used to these boots and now I am wondering if I can grab a pair...umm but which one?  The Kate boots are my fave, and even the lazios...not sure about the fur though
> ama, can't wait to see your Kate boots



Go for the Kate! They are SO unique you are unlikely to see anything like them again!




lala1 said:


> I have seen them IRL, and I dont like them, they are a bit cheap looking with alle the studs, they are to silver IMO. The Berry boot is so much hotter!!! So I ordered that one for myself in the red color, since i already have the Mony and Lazio in black. The red is really beautiful.



Where did you see them? You are so lucky to have the inside scoop!! I have to go by the pics I see online.  I think I will have to order them when they come available so I can see them IRL, too. I agree that the Berry in red is gorgeous. Is it a dark burgundy red? The pics on Barneys make it look like a brighter red. Where did you order the Berry?


----------



## lala1

flower71 said:


> How do you know this info? thanks again



Im a buyer at a fashion store


----------



## tb-purselover

I know everyone is super excited about the F/W 2012 shoes and items right now but I wanted to post this pic. I absolutely love the bright, happy colors in the photoshoot! It makes me smile just to look at it.


----------



## Swanky

This thread is now archived due to length.
Please find new thread here.

Also, in case people didn't realize, we have a thread for her shoes in our Glass Slipper


----------

